# Der "Naturwissenschaften" Thread



## RyzA (19. Juni 2018)

Hallo!


*Update: *Da sich der Thread anders entwickelt hat als urspünglich gedacht heisst er nun Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread.
Hier kann über Astronomie, Physik, Biologie, Chemie usw gesprochen werden. Auch über Technik.


----------



## recall (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Absolute Realität?*

Oh oh, so fing das bei meinem Opa auch an...


----------



## RyzA (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Absolute Realität?*



recall schrieb:


> Oh oh, so fing das bei meinem Opa auch an...


Das sind keine nationalistischen Hintergedanken oder was totalitäres. Wenn das so rübergekommen ist dann sorry... kann heute auch irgendwie nicht so gut formulieren. Hatte das schon paarmal überarbeitet.
Wollte eigentlich mehr eine philosophische Diskussion anstoßen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Absolute Realität?*

Ich glaube das meinte recall eher sarkastisch (also so habe ich es zumindest aufgefasst).


----------



## RyzA (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Absolute Realität?*

Ich hoffe es mal!

Edit: Wobei "die Forderung" nach etwas absoluten sich schon extrem anhören kann.


----------



## LastManStanding (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Absolute Realität?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Manche unterscheiden auch zwischen "Realität" und "Wirklichkeit". Macht das Sinn?



Definitiv Ja mit Einschränkung!!
Grundsätzlich ist alles nur Wahrnehmung; Denn der Dumme wird nie merken das er dumm ist. Aber wie "schlau" ist der "Schlaue" wenn jemand anderes ihm sagt er sei dumm?
Ein Quantenteilchen kann hier sein und dort sein es gibt Nachgewisen keinen Fest definierten Ort wo ein Teilchensich aufhält. Erst mit der Feststellung der Position wird ihm eine solche zugeordnet.
Die alte Frage: Existiert ein Geräusch immer oder nur wenn es einer hört/Festgestellt wird. Dies ist keine Utopie sie ist wissenschaftlich sehr Brisant. Realität und wirklichkeit unterscheiden sich maßgeblich Dennoch sind beide eine festgelegte Ordnung. Und trotzdem ist beides Relativ zueinander und bedarf einer Definition.- Sprich;wirklichkeit und Realität sind beide ausgedachte undefinierte Formen der Menscheit.


----------



## RyzA (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Absolute Realität?*



LastManStanding schrieb:


> Definitiv Ja mit Einschränkung!!
> Grundsätzlich ist alles nur Wahrnehmung; Denn der Dumme wird nie merken das er dumm ist. Aber wie "schlau" ist der "Schlaue" wenn jemand anderes ihm sagt er sei dumm?


Auch der Dumme wird irgendwann durch die Reaktionen seiner Umwelt merken das er dumm oder weniger intelligent ist. Aber der Schlaue kann auch beeinflusst werden das ist klar.



> Ein Quanten teilchen kann hier sein und dort sein es giebt keinen Fest definierten Ort wo ein teilchen ist. erst mit der Feststellung der Position wird ihm eine solche zugeordned.


Ja ok. Das gilt aber dann eher größtenteils für den Mikrokosmos.



> Die alte Frage existiert ein Geräusch immer oder nur wenn es einer hört/Festgestellt wird ist keine utopie sie ist wissenschaftlich sehr Brisant. Realität und wirklichkeit unterscheiden sich maßgeblich trotzdem sind beide eine festgelegte Ordnung. Und trotzdem ist beides Relativ und bedarf einer Definition


Ich bin eher der Vertreter der Ansicht das es auch eine Realität oder Wirklichkeit  unabhängig unserer Wahrnehmungen und Beobachtungen gibt.  Die Menschheit gibt es ja noch nicht so lange. Und Pflanzen, Tiere, die Erde und das Universum deutlich länger. Allerdings beruht diese Erkenntis wiederum auf unsere Wahrnehmungen und Beobachtungen. Aber man kann davon ausgehen das sich unsere Sinnesorgane an die schon bestehende Umwelt angepasst haben.

Spannend ist auch folgendes:

Mathematische Berechnungen oder Lösungen welche mathematisch bewiesen werden können. Aber in der Praxis nicht. Z.B. Stringtheorien welche "formell richtig" sind.
Sind die dann reell wahr aber nicht wirklich?


----------



## Threshold (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Absolute Realität?*

Hoffentlich entdecken die Flacherdler den Thread nicht.


----------



## LastManStanding (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Absolute Realität?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ja ok. Das gilt aber dann eher größtenteils für den Mikrokosmos....



fast richtig da wir Alle, und Alles eben aus Teilchen bestehen, die in eine feste Form gezwungen werden. Was mit der erschaffung einer Wirklichkeit gleichbedeutend ist aber nicht der Realität endspricht. wenn man das jetzt in diese beiden Ausdrücke Zwingen möchte. Allein dabei ist schon die Persöhnliche Definition dieser beiden Wörter ein große Hürde^^


Man kann es auch ganz plumb sagen egal wie schlau du bist einer ist immer schlauer. In einem Umfeld von vielen mit Unterdurschnittlicher Inteligenz ist der Durchschnitt wissende extrem schlau. geht er zu den Überdurschnittlich intelligenten ist er der Dumme. Deshalb meine ich es ist Relativ--mmmh Definierbar^^

Eine komplett Flache Erde ist in einem 3 Dimensionalen Raum der mit Schwerkraft in alle Richtungen, und formbarer Masse existiert zwar schwer möglich..!.. ABER auch da Wahrnehmung und Tatsache.


----------



## RyzA (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Absolute Realität?*



LastManStanding schrieb:


> fast richtig da wir Alle, und Alles eben aus Teilchen bestehen, die in eine feste Form gezwungen werden. Was mit der erschaffung einer Wirklichkeit gleichbedeutend ist aber nicht der Realität endspricht. wenn man das jetzt in diese beiden Ausdrücke Zwingen möchte. Allein dabei ist schon die Persöhnliche Definition dieser beiden Wörter ein große Hürde^^


Ist wohl nicht so leicht!




> Man kann es auch ganz plumb sagen egal wie schlau du bist einer ist immer schlauer. In einem Umfeld von vielen mit Unterdurschnittlicher Inteligenz ist der Durchschnitt wissende extrem schlau. geht er zu den Überdurschnittlich intelligenten ist er der Dumme. Deshalb meine ich es ist Relativ--mmmh Definierbar^^


Ja ok. Relativieren kann man quasi alles.


----------



## LastManStanding (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Absolute Realität?*

Relativieren ist auch so schön einfach.. wie vielleicht ,mal sehen, gucken wir mal, so oder so, wenn nicht heute dann Morgen


----------



## Threshold (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Absolute Realität?*



LastManStanding schrieb:


> Eine komplett Flache Erde ist in einem 3 Dimensionalen Raum der mit Schwerkraft in alle Richtungen, und formbarer Masse existiert zwar schwer möglich..!.. ABER auch da Wahrnehmung und Tatsache.



Man kann aber problemlos die Kugelform der Erde belegen und daher scheidet die flache Erde ja schon aus.


----------



## LastManStanding (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Absolute Realität?*

ich wollte jetzt die "Flacherdler" wie du sie so schön nanntest nicht Diskriminieren. Ich bin deiner Meinung- Als das Göttchen die Physik u. Wissenschaft erfunden hat, hat er gar nicht damit gerechnet das er sich damit selbst ein Ei legen könnte der alte Haudegen. Ist das schon Blasphemie? Wer sich die Erde äuserst Flach vorstellt, hat ja auch kein Verständnis für die Naturgesetze weil der Große Zottelbart das alles gebastellt hat und keine anderen zugrunde liegenden Kräfte also ist das dann "seine Realität"


----------



## Threshold (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Absolute Realität?*



LastManStanding schrieb:


> ich wollte jetzt die "Flacherdler" wie du sie so schön nanntest nicht Diskriminieren. Ich bin deiner Meinung- Als das Göttchen die Physik u. Wissenschaft erfunden hat, hat er gar nicht damit gerechnet das er sich damit selbst ein Ei legen könnte der alte Haudegen. Ist das schon Blasphemie?



Der Mensch ist nun mal neugierig. Er will wissen, wie was funktioniert.
Alleine schon die Tatsache, dass Protonen und Neutronen aus Up und Down Quarks besteht, ist ja schon grotesk genug. Wenn man mal darüber nachdenkt.
Andererseits muss das aber auch so sein, weil ja ein Neutron in ein Proton, Elektron und Anti Elektron Neutrino zerfallen kann. Ergo können die beiden keine Elementarteilchen sein.
Wobei Quantenphysik eh eine Sache für sich ist.


----------



## RyzA (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Absolute Realität?*



LastManStanding schrieb:


> ABER auch da Wahrnehmung und Tatsache.


Also ist für dich Realität alles was auf Wahrnehmungen beruht. Und Wirklichkeit wenn diese Wahrnehmungen sich bestätigen?


----------



## LastManStanding (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Absolute Realität?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Der Mensch ist nun mal neugierig. Er will wissen, wie was funktioniert.
> Alleine schon die Tatsache, dass Protonen und Neutronen aus Up und Down Quarks besteht, ist ja schon grotesk genug. Wenn man mal darüber nachdenkt.
> Andererseits muss das aber auch so sein, weil ja ein Neutron in ein Proton, Elektron und Anti Elektron Neutrino zerfallen kann. Ergo können die beiden keine Elementarteilchen sein.
> Wobei Quantenphysik eh eine Sache für sich ist.



Habe ich schon mal von Relativität gesprochen wäre wohl ein guter Zeitpunkt zu sagen" so oder so" ^^, hier ist wieder der Punkt der Beweisbarkeit von Teilchen bzw der Zuordnung einer Gruppe oder eben der vereinbarkeit in einer. 



Headcrash schrieb:


> Also ist für dich Realität alles was auf Wahrnehmungen beruht. Und Wirklichkeit wenn diese Wahrnehmungen sich bestätigen?


Tja das ist jetzt eine Wirklich gute Frage.. wie ist es für mich..? Wirklichkeit und realität werden oft eben auch wie du Eingans schriebst, als gleichbedeutend dargestellt. In der Umgangssprache ist es oft auch so weil es manchmal sonst keinen Sinn mehr ergibt.
Real ist für mich etwas was von jedem als "handfest" wahrgenommen werden "kann"
Wirklichkeit beschreibt ehr den eigentlich ist Zustand egal wie es Wahrgenommen wird. 

Ich kann das gar nicht besser beschreiben, und jemand anderes definitiert es sicher auch für sich selbst anders. Ich versuche Dinge ehr kühl und klar zu definieren.
Als ganz doofes Beispiel; Ist ein Glass was zur hälfte geleert wurde für mich halb leer. Ist es nur zur hälfte befüllt worden ist es halb voll. Kenne ich nur den IST-Zustand aber nicht den Augangszustand ist es nicht definierbar für mich, Ohne Analyse.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Absolute Realität?*

Im Grunde ist die Sache meiner Meinung nach eigentlich relativ simpel...
Realität beruht auf der Subjektivität der Wahrnehmung und dem Stand des Wissens der mit dieser subjektiven Wahrnehmung erlangt wird.
Wirklichkeit ist der Versuch die Realität auf ihre Konsistenz / Richtigkeit hin zu überprüfen und zu belegen, man könnte auch sagen sich der "Wahrheit" soweit wie möglich anzunähern.


----------



## RyzA (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Absolute Realität?*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Im Grunde ist die Sache meiner Meinung nach eigentlich relativ simpel...
> Realität beruht auf der Subjektivität der Wahrnehmung und dem Stand des Wissens der mit dieser subjektiven Wahrnehmung erlangt wird.


Wobei man da wohl auch zwischen individuellen Realitäten und einer universellen-gemeinsamen Realität unterscheiden muß. Wenn jemand den Bezug zur Realität verliert hat er eine eigene Realität an die er glaubt. Abweichend von der Realität der Gesellschaft.



> Wirklichkeit ist der Versuch die Realität auf ihre Konsistenz / Richtigkeit hin zu überprüfen und zu belegen, man könnte auch sagen sich der "Wahrheit" soweit wie möglich anzunähern.


Wie ist das denn wenn mathematisch-logische Aussagen "wahr"  aber in der Praxis nicht überprüfbar sind?
Dann müßte man ja eigentlich noch zwischen Wahrheit und Wirklichkeit differenzieren.  

Wirklichkeit ist für mich eher die Umwelt und Welt, der Raum wo die Naturgesetze herrschen. Das erleb und erfahrbare.


----------



## Threshold (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Absolute Realität?*



LastManStanding schrieb:


> Ich kann das gar nicht besser beschreiben, und jemand anderes definitiert es sicher auch für sich selbst anders. Ich versuche Dinge ehr kühl und klar zu definieren.
> Als ganz doofes Beispiel; Ist ein Glass was zur hälfte geleert wurde für mich halb leer. Ist es nur zur hälfte befüllt worden ist es halb voll. Kenne ich nur den IST-Zustand aber nicht den Augangszustand ist es nicht definierbar für mich, Ohne Analyse.



Na, es gibt den Optimisten, für den es halb voll ist.
Dann den Pessimisten, für den es halb leer ist.
Und es gibt noch so viele andere.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Absolute Realität?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Na, es gibt den Optimisten, für den es halb voll ist.
> Dann den Pessimisten, für den es halb leer ist.
> Und es gibt noch so viele andere.



Ach Threshold, Optimisten werden Pessimisten einfach nie verstehen, denn wie heißt es:

"Optimisten können nicht die Freude nachempfinden die ein Pessimist empfindet wenn etwas doch besser kommt als erwartet."


----------



## RyzA (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Ich habe den Eingangspost nochmal umgeändert und die Fragen anders gestellt.


----------



## Tilfred (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

wirklichkeit definition - Google-Suche

Danach ist Wirklichkeit und Realität dasselbe.

Realität ist für mich ein flacher Erdboden. Und die Wahrheit finde ich heraus wenn ich in meine Rakete steige und, zumindest 
nach meiner Erfahrung und der damit verbundenen Erwartung, keine Kugel vorfinde. Oder doch einen Würfel!


----------



## RyzA (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Komisch das noch niemand auf meine Frage eingegangen ist. Meiner Meinung nach können Wahrheit und Wirklichkeit nicht das selbe sein! Deswegen:

Was ist wenn eine Aufgabe oder Berechnung mathematisch "wahr" ist und nicht durch Beobachtung experimentell überprüft werden kann? Dann kann sie ja nicht zur Wirklichkeit gehören. Oder?


----------



## Tilfred (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Zur Wirklichkeit schon, zu sehen als das bis dato Bekannte. Wahrheit wäre soweit das andere These oder Theorie ist das Gesetz/te.


----------



## RyzA (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Naja, aber die Wirklichkeit ist doch die Umwelt, das erleb und erfahrbare. Das wo die Gesetze "wirken". Da kann eine Mathematik Berechnung welche nicht praxisorientiert ist doch gar nicht zu passen. Theorien, Gesetze schon welche auch experimentell überprüft werden können. Aber es gibt auch "reine" Mathematikaufgaben die keinen direkten Bezug dazu haben. Die sind aber dann trotzdem mathematisch "wahr".
Z.B. die Stringtheorien. Man weiß nicht ob man sie jemals in der Praxis überprüfen kann.  Dennoch können sie mathematisch einwandfrei formuliert sein.


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Realität ist das, was dein Eiweißhaufen zwischen deinen Ohren aufgrund irgendwelcher biochemischer Botenstoffe und elektrischer Signale als solche empfindet/einstuft.
Ob das was mit der echten Wirklichkeit zu tun hat oder nicht wirst du nie endgültig klären können (streng genommen ist die Sache mit den Eiweißhaufen und den Botenstoffen und den Signalen auch nur von selbigem Eiweißhaufen so wahrgenommen und könnte auch ganz anders sein ).
Matrix lässt grüßen.


----------



## RyzA (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Ich muß da erstmal ne Nacht drüber schlafen. Und den Eiweißhaufen regenerieren.


----------



## Tilfred (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

In der Mathematik, als theoretisches Konstrukt mit eigens dafür aufgestellten Regeln, ist für den der sich
an diese Regeln hält, seine Wirklichkeit tatsächlich Wahrheit. Wenn ich andere Gegebenheiten als die 
bekannten in Betracht ziehe zum Beispiel.

Allerdings, und das ist nur meine Meinung, macht unsere bekannte Mathematik den großen Fehler einen 
"Nullpunkt" zu definieren. So etwas ist zumindest in meinen bekannten Universum, und auch wenn ich  den 
Energieerhaltungssatz berücksichtige, nicht gegeben. Ebenso wie eine negative Anzahl von Äpfeln.


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Mathematik ist ein in sich geschlossenes Konstrukt von Regeln und Gesetzen, aus denen man neue Regeln und Gesetze herleiten kann die ggf. nützlich sein können.
Sie hat nicht und hatte nie den Anspruch, die Wirklichkeit 1:1 abzubilden - es ist eine Sammlung von Werkzeugen, die in passenden Situationen nützlich sein kann, in anderen aber nicht.

Natürlich gibt es keine negative Anzahl von Äpfeln in der Realität. Negative Zahlen an sich sind deswegen aber kein Unsinn - beispielsweise könnte man mit ihnen den Abwurfpunkt/Zeit eines Balles in der Vergangenheit beschreiben den man grade sehen kann.

Man kennt ja den Witz "Wenn 3 Leute im Bus sind und es steigen 5 aus müssen wieder 2 einsteigen dass der Bus leer ist". Das ist natürlich absoluter Unsinn, mathematisch aber korrekt.


----------



## Tilfred (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Man kennt ja den Witz "Wenn 3 Leute im Bus sind und es steigen 5 aus müssen wieder 2 einsteigen dass der Bus leer ist". Das ist natürlich absoluter Unsinn, mathematisch aber korrekt.



Und genau das ist der Unterschied zwischen Realität und Wahrheit, zumindest soweit als beides absolut ist.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Absolute Realität?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Wobei man da wohl auch zwischen individuellen Realitäten und einer universellen-gemeinsamen Realität unterscheiden muß. Wenn jemand den Bezug zur Realität verliert hat er eine eigene Realität an die er glaubt. Abweichend von der Realität der Gesellschaft.



Im Grunde gibt es keine universelle Realität, Realität ist immer individuell, wie inc.alk ja schon angedeutet hat, da jede Person die Dinge anders wahrnimmt.
Nimm als Beispiel ein Unglück das 10 Personen beobachtet haben, mit recht hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit wir jede der 10 Personen dir wohl eine etwas andere Schilderung der Geschehnisse geben, da jeder es etwas anders wahrgenommen hat.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Wie ist das denn wenn mathematisch-logische Aussagen "wahr"  aber in der Praxis nicht überprüfbar sind?
> Dann müßte man ja eigentlich noch zwischen Wahrheit und Wirklichkeit differenzieren.



Wenn es nicht überprüfbar ist ist es im Grunde eine These und somit eigentlich nur eine indizielle subjektive Realität, bis man es mit sovielen Belegen untermauern kann das es wohl mit recht hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit wahr sein muss, wie im Fall der runden Erde zum Beispiel.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Wirklichkeit ist für mich eher die Umwelt und Welt, der Raum wo die Naturgesetze herrschen. Das erleb und erfahrbare.



Wenn du in einer Matrix gleich der im Film wärst und es nicht wüsstest, wäre es dann nicht die Wirklichkeit?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?


Alles, was ich mir vorstellen kann, ist meine Realität. Eine Wahrheit gibt es jenseits der Mathematik nicht.


----------



## RyzA (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Absolute Realität?*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Im Grunde gibt es keine universelle Realität, Realität ist immer individuell, wie inc.alk ja schon angedeutet hat, da jede Person die Dinge anders wahrnimmt.
> Nimm als Beispiel ein Unglück das 10 Personen beobachtet haben, mit recht hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit wir jede der 10 Personen dir wohl eine etwas andere Schilderung der Geschehnisse geben, da jeder es etwas anders wahrgenommen hat.


Wenn es keine universelle Realität gibt, wie kann man dann behaupten oder feststellen, dass jemand unter Realitätsverlust leidet, andere aber nicht?





> Wenn es nicht überprüfbar ist ist es im Grunde eine These und somit eigentlich nur eine indizielle subjektive Realität, bis man es mit sovielen Belegen untermauern kann das es wohl mit recht hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit wahr sein muss, wie im Fall der runden Erde zum Beispiel.


Naja, aber es gibt doch mathematische Aufgaben welche sich "beweisen" lassen. Auch wenn diese in der Praxis nicht überprüfbar sind. Wenn eine Aufgabe oder ein Problem mathematisch bewiesen wurde, muß es doch wahr sein.




> Wenn du in einer Matrix gleich der im Film wärst und es nicht wüsstest, wäre es dann nicht die Wirklichkeit?


Ich hatte eben ein Deja-vu. Hat das was zu bedeuten?


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



> Jesus spricht zu ihm: Ich bin der Weg und die *Wahrheit* und das Leben. Niemand kommt zum Vater als nur durch mich. (Johannes 14,6 - Elberfelder Bibel]


Ganz einfach.


----------



## RyzA (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Naja, Glaube ist nicht Wissen. Dann ist die Realität desjenigen der glaubt so. Aber ob es die Wahrheit ist...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Absolute Realität?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Wenn es keine universelle Realität gibt, wie kann man dann behaupten oder feststellen, dass jemand unter Realitätsverlust leidet, andere aber nicht?


Weil es ein Unterschied ist, ob wir vom Gesamten reden oder vom Speziellen.
Gehst Du zu Deinem Chef und er droht mit Kündigung, wäre es klassischer
Realitätsverlust zu denken, die Verhandlungen laufen gut und eine Gehalts-
erhöhung liegt in der Luft.

Schauen wir aber beide in einen Sonnenuntergang, erfassen wir von der "Realität"
so gut wie gar nichts, vermutlich völlig unterschiedliches und doch auch sehr 
ähnliches.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Naja, aber es gibt doch mathematische Aufgaben welche sich "beweisen" lassen.


Die Mathewmatik hat auch nichts mit der "Realität" zu tun. Mathematik ist 
Deterministisch. Die "Realität" ist zu komplex, um sie zu erforschen, dazu
kommt die alte Frage, ob es einen freien Willen gibt, der jeden Determinismus
zerstört. Aber ohne Determinismus gibt es keine beschreibbare Wahrheit.

Ich fühle, also bin ich!


----------



## RyzA (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Absolute Realität?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Weil es ein Unterschied ist, ob wir vom Gesamten reden oder vom Speziellen.
> Gehst Du zu Deinem Chef und er droht mit Kündigung, wäre es klassischer
> Realitätsverlust zu denken, die Verhandlungen laufen gut und eine Gehalts-
> erhöhung liegt in der Luft.
> ...


Ich meinte mit "Realitätsverlust" auch nicht kurzzeitige Fehlinterpretationen, sondern eher so Sachen wie Wahn.




> Die Mathewmatik hat auch nichts mit der "Realität" zu tun. Mathematik ist
> Deterministisch. Die "Realität" ist zu komplex, um sie zu erforschen, dazu
> kommt die alte Frage, ob es einen freien Willen gibt, der jeden Determinismus
> zerstört. Aber ohne Determinismus gibt es keine beschreibbare Wahrheit.


Also ist für dich Realität und Wirklichkeit auch das selbe?



> Ich fühle, also bin ich!


Und wenn die Gefühle auch simuliert werden? Siehe Matrix !


Edit: Das letzte ist eine interessante Aussage auch in Bezug auf die Frage "Was ist das Bewußtsein"? Oder wie läßt es sich definieren?
Wenn es nur nach GEfühlen ginge müßte der Großteil aller Tiere auch ein Bewußtsein haben.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Absolute Realität?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Also ist für dich Realität und Wirklichkeit auch das selbe?


Natürlich, die Worte haben dieselbe Bedeutung. Ich unterscheide aber zwischen eigener Realität/Wirklichkeit, Realität/Wirklichkeit eines Dritten und absoluter Realität/Wirklichkeit. Im Sprachgebrauch wird aber Realität eher in Bezug auf die eigenen Realitzät eingesetzt, Wirklich mehr auf die absolute Wirklichkeit. Zu sagen, Du hast eine "verzerrte Wirklichkeit" ist nicht gebräuchlich, aber verständlich.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Und wenn die Gefühle auch simuliert werden? Siehe Matrix !


Dann beginnen Maschinen zu sein.



Headcrash schrieb:


> "Was ist das Bewußtsein"? Oder wie läßt es sich definieren?


Es ist die Erkenntnis, sich selber bewusst zu sein, dann man selber existiert. Mehr nicht. mein Auto kann das nicht, ich kann das und mein Hund kann das. Ob es Bienen haben ist ungewiss, wann es Roboter bekommen ebenso.


----------



## RyzA (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Absolute Realität?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Natürlich, die Worte haben dieselbe Bedeutung. Ich unterscheide aber zwischen eigener Realität/Wirklichkeit, Realität/Wirklichkeit eines Dritten und absoluter Realität/Wirklichkeit. Im Sprachgebrauch wird aber Realität eher in Bezug auf die eigenen Realitzät eingesetzt, Wirklich mehr auf die absolute Wirklichkeit. Zu sagen, Du hast eine "verzerrte Wirklichkeit" ist nicht gebräuchlich, aber verständlich.


Ich glaube auch das es eine absolute Wirklichkeit gibt.



> Es ist die Erkenntnis, sich selber bewusst zu sein, dann man selber existiert. Mehr nicht. mein Auto kann das nicht, ich kann das und mein Hund kann das. Ob es Bienen haben ist ungewiss, wann es Roboter bekommen ebenso.


Eine sehr spannende Frage!

Auch im Bereich Scifi. Mit künstlicher Intelligenz usw. Ab wann gilt eine K.I. als Individuum wie in "Der 200 Jahre Mann".


----------



## Tilfred (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Absolute Realität?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Dann beginnen Maschinen zu sein.



Und egal ob das allen gefällt, ich bin eine organische Maschine. 

Und aufgrund einer der, zumindest soweit bekannt, leistungsfähigsten Recheneinheiten im bekannten Universum, etwas besonderes.

Von mir aus dürfen die Darwinisten etwas anderes glauben!


----------



## Two-Face (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Absolute Realität?*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Von mir aus dürfen die Darwinisten etwas anderes glauben!


Ausnahmsweise mal nicht, weil das einer der seltenen Dinge von dir ist, die sogar zumindest teilweise stimmen.

Eine "Maschine" ist in sofern korrekt, wenn man einen Erhaltungstrieb zu einer Maschine dazurechnen kann.
Ein extrem leistungsfähiger "Rechner" ja, wenn man das so nennen kann oder will.

Etwas "Besonderes" oder der einzige davon hingegen, angesichts der gewaltigen Größe des Universums und in Anbetracht dessen ziemlicher Unerheblichkeit: Eher weniger.


----------



## Tilfred (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Absolute Realität?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Etwas "Besonderes" oder der einzige davon hingegen, angesichts der gewaltigen Größe des Universums und in Anbetracht dessen ziemlicher Unerheblichkeit: Eher weniger.



Auch Unendlichkeit ist relativ. Und ich gewichte mich wie ich will! Im Anblick dessen, daß die Sonne sowieso nur noch 5 Milliärdchen Jahre brennt!

Also Schnaps und Drogen raus! Solange es geht wird gefeiert!


----------



## Two-Face (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Wer redet von "Unendlichkeit"?

Das Universum ist nicht unendlich, wenn das so wäre, wäre es um einiges heller und heißer.
Es ist nur sehr, sehr groß und sehr, sehr alt. Und in Relation dazu ist die Menschheit nunmal ein Fliegenschiss...


----------



## RyzA (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Das Universum ist nicht unendlich, wenn das so wäre, wäre es um einiges heller und heißer.


Wieso? Wenn es Richtung Unendlichkeit expandiert wird es doch immer dünner, kälter und dunkler.


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Wieso? Wenn es Richtung Unendlichkeit expandiert wird es doch immer dünner, kälter und dunkler.



richtig und irgendwann erlischt der letzte Stern aber niemand würde eine Vorhersage tätigen, wann das der Fall sein wird.


----------



## compisucher (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Wieso? Wenn es Richtung Unendlichkeit expandiert wird es doch immer dünner, kälter und dunkler.



Dass der Fall nicht eintritt hat sich die Wissenschaft dunkle Materie und Energie ausgedacht 

Nee, ernsthaft, im Moment gehen die Indizien und somit die Wissenschaftler wieder mal von einem Universum aus, dass sich irgendwann wieder zusammenzieht.
Das kann aber auch sehr schnell wieder strittig werden.

Mal was anderes zumThema Wahrnehmung:
Blaue Farbe...
Die gibt es noch gar nicht sooo lange in unserem Bewußtsein und es gibt immer noch Sprachen auf der Erde, die "blau" gar nicht kennen und sich in der heutigen Zeit mit Fremdwörtern aushelfen muss.
Der Grund liegt darin, dass kräftiges blau nur extrem selten in der Natur vorkommt und erst mit der künstlichen Erschaffung der Farbe (so weit informiert im alten Ägypten) auch die Begrifflichkeit /Benennung und das Bewußtsein für die Farbe sich entwickelte.

Das ist ja nur ein winzig kleines Beispiel und weil wir Menschen ja nicht aus der Eigenbetrachtung der Wahrnehmung herausschauen können, mag es noch sehr viel mehr Wahrnehmungsverschiebungen geben,
die evtl. im Konflikt mit Natur, Tier oder sonst was steht.

Der Punkt ist, wir wären nicht in der Lage , einen evtl. Konflikt zu erkennen, weil unsere Wahrnehmung in Bezug auf eine evtl. vorhandene echt-echt Realität eine neutrale Betrachtungsweise  nicht zulässt.

Wenn das schon bei uns Menschen der Fall ist, dass es in historisch relativ kurzer Zeit eine Wahrnehmungsänderung gab, 
wie gehen dann Tiere oder von uns erschaffene künstliche Intelligenz oder gar Aliens mit der Wahrnehmung als solche und einer evtl. Wahrnehmungsverschiebung um?


----------



## RyzA (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



compisucher schrieb:


> Dass der Fall nicht eintritt hat sich die Wissenschaft dunkle Materie und Energie ausgedacht
> 
> Nee, ernsthaft, im Moment gehen die Indizien und somit die Wissenschaftler wieder mal von einem Universum aus, dass sich irgendwann wieder zusammenzieht.
> Das kann aber auch sehr schnell wieder strittig werden.


Eigentlich eher nicht. Da weiterhin eine beschleunigte Expansion des Raumes beobachtet wird. Und diese spricht dafür das die expandierende Kraft stärker ist als die kontrahierende (Gravitation).  



> Mal was anderes zumThema Wahrnehmung:
> Blaue Farbe...
> Die gibt es noch gar nicht sooo lange in unserem Bewußtsein und es gibt immer noch Sprachen auf der Erde, die "blau" gar nicht kennen und sich in der heutigen Zeit mit Fremdwörtern aushelfen muss.
> Der Grund liegt darin, dass kräftiges blau nur extrem selten in der Natur vorkommt und erst mit der künstlichen Erschaffung der Farbe (so weit informiert im alten Ägypten) auch die Begrifflichkeit /Benennung und das Bewußtsein für die Farbe sich entwickelte.
> ...


Da müßte man wohl zwischen Wahrnehmung was die Sinnesorgane angeht und Wahrnehmung was "bewußt" wird unterscheiden.
Weil rein von den Sinnesleistungen uns die Tiere in vielen Bereichen überlegen sind. Oder Bereiche wahrnehmen welche wir gar nicht wahrnehmen können.


----------



## Tilfred (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Und in Relation dazu ist die Menschheit nunmal ein Fliegenschiss...



Ich versteh diese Einstellung nicht. Sitze ich da irgendwie rum und ärgere mich weil ich Mensch bin oder über die ach so bösen Nachbarn?

Und, ich kann natürlich etwas falsch verstanden haben, sollte das Universum nicht kalt und dunkel sein? So wie Nachts in der Regel?


----------



## RyzA (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Und, ich kann natürlich etwas falsch verstanden haben, sollte das Universum nicht kalt und dunkel sein? So wie Nachts in der Regel?


Das kommt auf den Ort an, an dem man sich befindet. Steuert man direkt auf die Sonne zu, wie im Film "Sunshine" wird es auch mal wärmer.


----------



## compisucher (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Eigentlich eher nicht. Da weiterhin eine beschleunigte Expansion des Raumes beobachtet wird. Und diese spricht dafür das die expandierende Kraft stärker ist als die kontrahierende (Gravitation).


Dass derzeit eine Expansion, eben durch die Annahme von dunkler Energie und Materie beobachtet findet, ist unbestritten.
So weit ich mich eingelesen habe, ist der derzeit beobachtbare Zustand der eines senkrecht und frei stehenden Bleistiftes auf eine Glasplatte...
Expansion wird beobachtet, Annahme der Expansion bis liegende acht, empirische Daten ungenügend, Möglichkeit zur Umkehr und Kontraktion 50:50.
Interessant wird dies maximal für unsere Nach-Nachfahren in 20 oder 30 Mr. Jahren, ob sich die Raumzeit tatsächlich nur mit der Entstehung unseres Universums gebildet hat
 oder ob es eine Ansammlung von Multiversen in der Raumzeit gibt, in die "Mann + Frau" sich dank überlegener Techno retten könnten...



Headcrash schrieb:


> Da müßte man wohl zwischen Wahrnehmung was die Sinnesorgane angeht und Wahrnehmung was "bewußt" wird unterscheiden.
> Weil rein von den Sinnesleistungen uns die Tiere in vielen Bereichen überlegen sind. Oder Bereiche wahrnehmen welche wir gar nicht wahrnehmen können.



Jetzt wird es interessant zum obigen Thema:
WIR Menschen beobachten eine derzeitige Expansion des Universums und bemühen uns zur Erklärung einiger Annahmekrücken.
Also ist dies unsere Wahrnehmung.
Wenn wir diese diese Wahrnehmung nun einfach mal grün nennen, wird sich die Wahrnehmung ändern, wenn wir plötzlich die Farbe blau für uns entdecken?
Ist die Umbenennung eine in unser Auge projizierte Farbe tatsächlich nur eine Definitionssache oder hat es womöglich Auswirkungen darüber hinaus, weil die umbenannte Farbe nun eine andere Auswirkung für die Umwelt hat?
Wie reagiert diese Umwelt, wie immer oder ändert auch sie ihr verhalten, nur weil unser Horizont sich plötzlich per Definition erweitert?
Und zu guter Letzt, sind Vorgänge um uns herum nur deswegen für uns nicht verständlich, nicht nachvollziehbar, weil sie außerhalb der menschlichen Wahrnehmung, selbst deren technischen Apparaturen sind?


----------



## RyzA (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



compisucher schrieb:


> Dass derzeit eine Expansion, eben durch die Annahme von dunkler Energie und Materie beobachtet findet, ist unbestritten.
> So weit ich mich eingelesen habe, ist der derzeit beobachtbare Zustand der eines senkrecht und frei stehenden Bleistiftes auf eine Glasplatte...
> Expansion wird beobachtet, Annahme der Expansion bis liegende acht, empirische Daten ungenügend, Möglichkeit zur Umkehr und Kontraktion 50:50.
> Interessant wird dies maximal für unsere Nach-Nachfahren in 20 oder 30 Mr. Jahren, ob sich die Raumzeit tatsächlich nur mit der Entstehung unseres Universums gebildet hat
> oder ob es eine Ansammlung von Multiversen in der Raumzeit gibt, in die "Mann + Frau" sich dank überlegener Techno retten könnten...


Nicht nur "Expansion", sondern *beschleunigte* Expansion! Die Geschwindigkeit der Expansion nimmt immer weiter zu. 
Früher gab es auch schon mal eine noch krassere Phase ganz zum Anfang des Universums wo sich das Universum sehr schnell ausgedehnt hat. Die wird auch Inflation genannt.

Inflation (Kosmologie) – Wikipedia







> Jetzt wird es interessant zum obigen Thema:
> WIR Menschen beobachten eine derzeitige Expansion des Universums und bemühen uns zur Erklärung einiger Annahmekrücken.
> Also ist dies unsere Wahrnehmung.
> Wenn wir diese diese Wahrnehmung nun einfach mal grün nennen, wird sich die Wahrnehmung ändern, wenn wir plötzlich die Farbe blau für uns entdecken?
> ...


Im Grunde ist es egal denke ich wie wir die Dinge benennen. Wir haben uns an die Umwelt angepasst und nicht umgekehrt.
Solange nicht jeder für jedes einen anderen Begriff verwendet, das wäre chaotisch. Aber es gibt ja auch verschiedene Sprachen und man weiß, was was ist. Da konnte man sich gut einigen.


----------



## Two-Face (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Ich versteh diese Einstellung nicht. Sitze ich da irgendwie rum und ärgere mich weil ich Mensch bin oder über die ach so bösen Nachbarn?


Was hat Selbsterkenntnis mit Selbstverachtung zu tun?
Das Universum kümmert es nicht, ob du etwas "besonderes" bist oder nicht. 
Die Ameise mag sich vielleicht auch für etwas besonderes halten. Kümmert dich, was Ameisen von sich halten?


Tilfred schrieb:


> Und, ich kann natürlich etwas falsch verstanden haben, sollte das Universum nicht kalt und dunkel sein? So wie Nachts in der Regel?


Das Universum expandiert vielleicht endlos (wobei man das auch nicht genau sagen kann, kollabiert es vielleicht irgendwann wieder?) nur der Inhalt ist es garantiert nicht.


----------



## Tilfred (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Was hat Selbsterkenntnis mit Selbstverachtung zu tun?
> Das Universum kümmert es nicht, ob du etwas "besonderes" bist oder nicht.
> Die Ameise mag sich vielleicht auch für etwas besonderes halten. Kümmert dich, was Ameisen von sich halten?
> 
> Das Universum expandiert vielleicht endlos (wobei man das auch nicht genau sagen kann, kollabiert es vielleicht irgendwann wieder?) nur der Inhalt ist es garantiert nicht.



Es kümmert mich schon in so weit, daß wenn mein Gegenüber sich selbst schätzt, er vielleicht nachvollziehen kann wie es mir 
als gleiche oder ähnliche Lebensform ergeht. 

Mein Universum ist für mich gemacht und deshalb ist es alles was ich habe. Und es sorgt die lächerlichen, meinetwegen 100 Jahre 
wenn es hoch kommt, gut für mich.

Und nichts für ungut, ein "Fliegenschiss" ist für mich eher verachtend und sehr destruktiv.

Und Expansion und Kollaps ist etwas das ich erzählt kriege. Ich kann das nicht nachvollziehen. Für mich ist das, wenn ich es gut meine, 
pure Spekulation oder schlicht weg gelogen. Warum auch immer.


----------



## Adi1 (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Naja, die für uns sichtbare Materie macht ja nur knapp 5% des Universums aus.

Daraus zu schließen, wir haben einen Überblick über das Ganze,

ist schon sehr weit hergeholt. 

Wir wissen einfach so gut wie gar Nichts


----------



## Two-Face (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Es kümmert mich schon in so weit, daß wenn mein Gegenüber sich selbst schätzt, er vielleicht nachvollziehen kann wie es mir
> als gleiche oder ähnliche Lebensform ergeht.


Wer sagt, dass ich mich selbst nicht schätze?


Tilfred schrieb:


> Mein Universum ist für mich gemacht


Und das weißt du woher?


Tilfred schrieb:


> und deshalb ist es alles was ich habe. Und es sorgt die lächerlichen, meinetwegen 100 Jahre
> wenn es hoch kommt, gut für mich.


Und wer sagt, dass das nicht gut für dich sein soll?
Es ist vor dem Hintergrund eines sehr alten und gigantisch großen Universums einfach nur unbedeutend, nicht mehr, nicht weniger. Niemand sagt, dass es für dich oder mich unbedeutend ist...


Tilfred schrieb:


> Und Expansion und Kollaps ist etwas das ich erzählt kriege. Ich kann das nicht nachvollziehen. Für mich ist das, wenn ich es gut meine,
> pure Spekulation oder schlicht weg gelogen. Warum auch immer.


Und du weißt es also besser?
Hast du Astrophysik studiert oder dich mit den Zusammenhängen wenigstens weitergehend beschäftigt?
Hat dir jemand gesagt, dass das Universum "für dich" (oder uns) gemacht ist oder woraus schlussfolgerst du denn laufend eine Sicht der Dinge?

Wissenschaftler können wenigstens Begründungen liefern, du noch nie mit deinen Fantasierereien...^^


----------



## Tilfred (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Wissenschaftler können wenigstens Begründungen liefern, du noch nie mit deinen Fantasierereien...^^



Meine Begründungen akzeptierst Du nicht weil ich kein Diplom habe, was übrigens null Kenntnis voraussetzt, da käuflich!

Wenn ich für Dich anders bin weil ich meine eigene Wirklichkeit habe, die ich mir selbst zusammen stelle aufgrund meines
Inputs, und daher sorgfältig auswähle was ich einbaue und mich von keinem weißen oder schwarzen Kittel blenden lasse,
tja dann meinetwegen.

Deswegen bist Du nicht mein Feind!

Letztendlich ist eine "wissenschaftliche" Begründung immer noch: "Weil wir/ich das so sage/n!"

Und deswegen sage ich das so wie ich es will!


----------



## Taskmaster (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Im Grunde ist es mMn völlig egal, was nun real oder irreal/fiktiv ist. Denn am Ende haben wir darauf sowieso keinen Einfluss.
Es würde einfach nichts ändern, wenn herauskäme, dass wir bspw. in einer Matrix leben und unsere Körper irgendwo Maschinen als Stromquelle dienen. Es wird dann kein Neo plötzlich auftauchen und Pillen verticken wollen.
Ich fände es sogar erschreckend, plötzlich zu wissen, dass ich in Wirklichkeit in einem Bottich mit Fruchwasser liege, in den ich gleichzeitig meine Exkremente abgebe und absolut nicht dagegen tun kann, völlig ausgeliefert bin und alles um mich herum (Familie, Freunde, Haustiere, Freude, Spaß, Trauer, Wut, etc. pp.) nichts bedeutet, völlig sinnlos ist.

Wichtiger als das Dahinter ist für mich die Welt, in der wir nun mal leben (sei sie nun real oder fiktiv), ihre Gesetzmäßigkeiten zu verstehen und die Lebenszeit so zu füllen, dass man am Ende nicht all zu viel bereut.
Wenn danach herauskommt, dass man nur als IS-Anhänger, Taliban oder ähnlich in einen wie auch immer gearteten "Himmel" kommt, wäre mir auch das Wurst. Dann mache ich mit dem Teufel eben einen Deal und werde zu Spawn, führe die Armeen der Hölle an.

Ich verstehe natürlich den Drang, das große Ganze verstehen zu wollen. Ich halte es aber für arg unwahrscheinlich, dass wir je dahinter kommen, was dieses nun ausmacht.
Und an die, die dem ihr Leben widmen, hätte ich eine Bitte: solltet ihr doch durch einen Zufall drauf stoßen und es ist etwas wirklich richtig deprimierendes, behaltet es bitte für euch oder vertreibt die Antwort mit SPOILER-Balken, damit jeder selbst entscheiden kann. 

Wer Spaß am Thema hat, kann dazu ja mal "The Discovery" schauen.


----------



## RyzA (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Ich verstehe natürlich den Drang, das große Ganze verstehen zu wollen. Ich halte es aber für arg unwahrscheinlich, dass wir je dahinter kommen, was dieses nun ausmacht.
> Und an die, die dem ihr Leben widmen, hätte ich eine Bitte: solltet ihr doch durch einen Zufall drauf stoßen und es ist etwas wirklich richtig deprimierendes, behaltet es bitte für euch oder vertreibt die Antwort mit SPOILER-Balken, damit jeder selbst entscheiden kann.


Wenn ich die absolute Wahrheit kennen würde und sie sehr deprimierend wäre und dann eher ein Nachteil für die meisten, würde ich sie wohl für mich behalten. Genauso wie wenn ich beweisen könnte das es keinen Gott gibt. Glauben an sich hat ja nicht nur schlechtes. (erinnert mich jetzt irgendwie an Morpheus welcher bedingungslos an Neo glaubt).



> Wer Spaß am Thema hat, kann dazu ja mal "The Discovery" schauen.


Sehr interessant. Leider haben wir (noch) kein Netflix.


----------



## Two-Face (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Letztendlich ist eine "wissenschaftliche" Begründung immer noch: "Weil wir/ich das so sage/n!"


Das was die Wissenschaftler sagen, lässt sich aber nachprüfen.
Aber dafür braucht man halt Ahnung von der Materie...


----------



## Tilfred (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Aber dafür braucht man halt Ahnung von der Materie...



Und, ohne sarkastisch zu sein, die hast Du woher? Jahrelange Feldforschungen mit zum Beispiel einem Hubble-Teleskop oder
der Besitz einer Parabolantennenanlage oder eines Teilchenbeschleunigers? Einen Milleniumfalken in der Garage?

Morpheus "glaubt" nicht an Neo. Er sieht wozu er fähig ist!


----------



## Two-Face (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Ich habe Bücher von Stephen Hawking gelesen und kenne von der Uni Leute, die Physik und Kosmologie belegen.
Daneben die Motivfrage: Was hätten tausende Wissenschaftler weltweit davon, wenn sie die Welt von vorne bis hinten verarschen?


Tilfred schrieb:


> Morpheus "glaubt" nicht an Neo. Er sieht wozu er fähig ist!


Du sagst, ich soll Sarkasmus vermeiden und du kommst mit Neo daher.


----------



## compisucher (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Neo & Co. ist Quatsch und es gibt hierzu auch die philosophische Antwort darauf:
René Descartes 1641:
"Dadurch, dass wir an der Realität überhaupt zweifeln, ist bewiesen, dass etwas zweifelt. 
Dieser Denkvorgang kann also nicht nur simuliert sein."


----------



## Two-Face (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Das mit der "Matrix" ist schon physikalisch Schwachsinn: Wie willst du ein Gehirn in ein Computersystem übertragen?
Davon träumen Computerwissenschaftler (und so einige Sci-Fi-Fans) schon seit langem, aber physikalisch schwer bis überhaupt nicht umsetzbar. Dafür müsste man Ort und Impuls eines Teilchens schon vorherbestimmen können, was laut Heisenberg'scher Unschärferelation aber nicht genau möglich ist.


----------



## Tilfred (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Dafür müsste man Ort und Impuls eines Teilchens schon vorherbestimmen können, was laut Heisenberg'scher Unschärferelation aber nicht genau möglich ist.



Da muß ich doch kein Heisenberg sein um zu sehen, daß das Gehirn funktioniert. Und vielleicht schaft das ja in naher Zukunft ein
Müller oder Maier.

Das mit Neo war für den Kollegen. Liest Du nicht alle Beiträge?

Und ja warum sollte eine Gemeinschaft lügen? Warum lüge ich? Aus Spass, aus Gefallsucht, aus Angst, aus Neid, aus Not, aus Langeweile!
Aus tausend und einem Grund. Aber nein, einer mit Diplom von einer Kirchenuni hat natürlich keine Interessen zu vertreten!


----------



## Two-Face (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Das mit Neo war für den Kollegen. Liest Du nicht alle Beiträge?


Woher soll ich das wissen, wenn du nur meinen Beitrag zitierst und besagten Kollegen nicht direkt adressierst?


Tilfred schrieb:


> Und ja warum sollte eine Gemeinschaft lügen? Warum lüge ich? Aus Spass, aus Gefallsucht, aus Angst, aus Neid, aus Not, aus Langeweile!
> Aus tausend und einem Grund. Aber nein, einer mit Diplom von einer Kirchenuni hat natürlich keine Interessen zu vertreten!


Und welche Interessen und welche Gründe sollen das sein?
Weißt du, reden kann jeder. 

Ich kann auch den ganzen Tag labern, dass die Wiese blau und der Himmel grün ist, trotzdem bleibt ersteres grün und letzteres blau...


----------



## Tilfred (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Woher soll ich das wissen, wenn du nur meinen Beitrag zitierst und besagten Kollegen nicht direkt adressierst?



Aus dem Kontext vielleicht?



Two-Face schrieb:


> Und welche Interessen und welche Gründe sollen das sein?



Warum lügst Du? Such Dir was aus. Ich habe ja was aufgezählt.




Two-Face schrieb:


> Weißt du, reden kann jeder.



Richtig! Auch jeder dahergelaufene Wissenschaftler.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich kann auch den ganzen Tag labern, dass die Wiese blau und der Himmel grün ist, trotzdem bleibt ersteres grün und letzteres blau...



Kannst und darfst Du! Wer hindert Dich? Heisenberg? Einstein? Sind die nicht tot?


----------



## Two-Face (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Aus dem Kontext vielleicht?


Das musst du aber schon erkennbar machen, woher soll ich wissen wen du meinst?


Tilfred schrieb:


> Warum lügst Du? Such Dir was aus. Ich habe ja was aufgezählt.


Wo lüge ich? Wo ist deine Aufzählung von Gründen, wieso Wissenschaftler kollektiv lügen sollten?


Tilfred schrieb:


> Richtig! Auch jeder dahergelaufene Wissenschaftler.


Die können es aber begründen.^^


Tilfred schrieb:


> Kannst und darfst Du! Wer hindert Dich? Heisenberg? Einstein? Sind die nicht tot?


Was spielt das für eine Rolle ob die tot sind? Ihre Theorien haben bis heute noch im Großen und Ganzen Gültigkeit.


----------



## RyzA (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Morpheus "glaubt" nicht an Neo. Er sieht wozu er fähig ist!


Am Anfang sieht er seine Fähigkeiten aber noch nicht.


----------



## Tilfred (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Am Anfang sieht er seine Fähigkeiten aber noch nicht.



Und deshalb zweifelt er auch zu Anfang. Auch bei einem Messias muß ich versichtig sein!


----------



## Nightslaver (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Und deshalb zweifelt er auch zu Anfang. Auch bei einem Messias muß ich versichtig sein!



Ach wieso? Wenn du dich auf eine "wässrige Sch*lampe" berufst, die dir ein Zepter in die Hand gedrückt haben soll musst du doch auserwählt sein?


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ach wieso? Wenn du dich auf eine "wässrige Sch*lampe" berufst, die dir ein Zepter in die Hand gedrückt haben soll musst du doch auserwählt sein?



Also, ich hab Trinity anders in Erinnerung.


----------



## RyzA (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Und deshalb zweifelt er auch zu Anfang. Auch bei einem Messias muß ich versichtig sein!


Hast du vielleicht das verkehrte "Heu" geraucht?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



LastManStanding schrieb:


> Als ganz doofes Beispiel; Ist ein Glass was zur hälfte geleert wurde für mich halb leer. Ist es nur zur hälfte befüllt worden ist es halb voll. Kenne ich nur den IST-Zustand aber nicht den Augangszustand ist es nicht definierbar für mich, Ohne Analyse.



What-If-Leser wissen: Die wirklich wichtige Frage ist, welcher Teil des Glases leer ist.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ach Threshold, Optimisten werden Pessimisten einfach nie verstehen, denn wie heißt es:
> 
> "Optimisten können nicht die Freude nachempfinden die ein Pessimist empfindet wenn etwas doch besser kommt als erwartet."



"Pessimist": Eine optimistische Bezeichnung für Realisten.




Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich habe den Eingangspost nochmal umgeändert und die Fragen anders gestellt.



Herrlich Meta: Du änderst also einfach mal die Realität, auf der diese Diskussion fußt. War sie dann früher wahr? Ist sie es jetzt?




Tilfred schrieb:


> Und genau das ist der Unterschied zwischen Realität und Wahrheit, zumindest soweit als beides absolut ist.



Nein, das ist der Unterschied zwischen einer -wie auch immer gearteten- Realität und dem mathematisch definierten Ausdruck "wahr". Der beschreibt aber nicht "DIE Wahrheit", sondern bestenfalls eine Wahrheit - eine Wahrheit, die für sich genommen keinerlei Bezug zum Rest des Universums hat.




compisucher schrieb:


> Mal was anderes zumThema Wahrnehmung:
> Blaue Farbe...
> Die gibt es noch gar nicht sooo lange in unserem Bewußtsein und es gibt immer noch Sprachen auf der Erde, die "blau" gar nicht kennen und sich in der heutigen Zeit mit Fremdwörtern aushelfen muss.
> Der Grund liegt darin, dass kräftiges blau nur extrem selten in der Natur vorkommt und erst mit der künstlichen Erschaffung der Farbe (so weit informiert im alten Ägypten) auch die Begrifflichkeit /Benennung und das Bewußtsein für die Farbe sich entwickelte.



Die ältesten blauen Pigmente müssten Lapis sein, der kommt aber natürlich vor und wurde auch von den Ägyptern nicht künstlich erschaffen (wenn auch gezielt gesucht und verarbeitet). Weitere blaue Dinge im Leben nahezu jedes Menschen sind blaue Augen (wenn auch in einzelnen Ethnien sehr selten), blaue Gefiederteile von Vögeln, blaue Schuppen an Insekten oder ganz trivial blauer Himmel. Einige Sprachen kommen aber sehr gut ohne eigene Wörter für bestimmte Dinge aus. In wie weit dass das Denken formt, überlasse ich anderen zu entscheiden. Angeblich kann man sich ohne das Wort "Busfahrerin" ja keine weiblichen ÖPNV-Lenker vorstellen, aber ich glaube die Franzosen können dennoch ohne ein Wort für "achzig" über 79 hinaus zählen und Briten müssen ihre Kinder nicht bis 18 zu Hause versorgen, weil es kein englisches Wort für Kindergarten gibt 




Headcrash schrieb:


> Nicht nur "Expansion", sondern *beschleunigte* Expansion! Die Geschwindigkeit der Expansion nimmt immer weiter zu.



Wenn man grundsätzlich philosophisch an die Sache herangeht, dann auch das nicht. Vielmehr
glaubst du
dich daran zu erinnern
mal gelesen/gehört zu haben
sogenannte Astronomen
hätten im sogenannten Lichtspektrum
angeblich weit entfernter "Sterne"
eine Verschiebung beobachtet,
die sogenannte Physiker als Hinweis auf
Geschwindigkeitsänderungen deuten
aus denen man interpoliert, dass sich das
sogenannte Universum
mit steigender Geschwindigkeit
ausdehnt.

Jede einzelne Zeile enthält (mindestens) einen Punkt, der eigentlich für dich nicht überprüf/wahrnehmbar ist und wo du dir aus indirekt vorliegenden Hinweisen eine "Realität" konstruierst. Ob das "die" Realität ist, was davon wahr ist - da müsste man sich mal einigen, auf welchem Niveau wir hier diskutieren wollen.

Also "wir", die Stimmen in deinem Kopf.

Was ist ein "Kopf"?





> Solange nicht jeder für jedes einen anderen Begriff verwendet, das wäre chaotisch. Aber es gibt ja auch verschiedene Sprachen und man weiß, was was ist. Da konnte man sich gut einigen.



Man kann es aber auch bleiben lassen, wie dieses Forum regelmäßig beweißt 
Tatsächlich gerät man bei solchen Überlegungen sehr schnell an die Grenzen dessen, was selbst eine gemeinsame Muttersprache hergibt. Diese baut nun einmal auf Alltagserfahrungen auf und hat Worte für diese, aber eben diese Erfahrungen sollen halt zerpflückt und bewertet werden. Nimm nur das Beispiel "Wahrnehmung":
Beschreibt das die chemischen Reaktoren in deinem Auge?
Deren Umsetzung in elektrische Signale?
Deren Weiterleitung ins Hirn?
Die Extraktion der wichtigen Bildbestandteile im Sehzentrum?
Die Zerlegung dieser in logische Körper?
Die Analyse dieser durch das Unterbewusstsein?
Die Gesamtbewertung des Gesehenen durch das Bewusstsein?
Die spätere Einordnung in einen größeren Kontext?
Und wenn man nicht über sich selbst, sondern über jemanden anderen redet: Kann man über dessen Wahrnehmung irgendwas sagen, bevor er sie in eine Reaktion/Antwort münden lässt? Und ist selbige dann vom Standpunkt des Beobachters nicht auch Teil des Prozesses "Wahrnehmung", den er nicht weiter zerlegen kann?
Wann hast du etwas wirklich "wahrgenommen" ist für sich schon eine hochkomplexe biochemisch-philosophische Frage mit mehreren Antworten, von denen je nach Kontext nur eine (oder gar keine) die passende ist. Aber unsere Sprache hat im weiteren Verlauf nur das Wort "Wahrnehmung" dafür und lässt vollkommen offen, was damit denn nun eigentlich gemeint ist.
(Bonus-Hirnverknoter: Es gibt Formen von neurologischer bedinkter Blindheit, bei denen die Kranken nichts bewusst sehen können. Sie können aber vollkommen problemlos und ohne sensorische oder akustische Hilfe auf eine ihnen unbekannte Tür zu gehen und diese mit einem gezielten Griff öffnen, weil von der Retina bis zum Unterbewusstsein alles noch funktioinert. "Wahrnehmung"?)




Two-Face schrieb:


> Das mit der "Matrix" ist schon physikalisch Schwachsinn: Wie willst du ein Gehirn in ein Computersystem übertragen?
> Davon träumen Computerwissenschaftler (und so einige Sci-Fi-Fans) schon seit langem, aber physikalisch schwer bis überhaupt nicht umsetzbar. Dafür müsste man Ort und Impuls eines Teilchens schon vorherbestimmen können, was laut Heisenberg'scher Unschärferelation aber nicht genau möglich ist.



Pfff. Du glaubst also, dass die Matrix deinen Neuronen sagt, Wissenschaftler würden von Jahren von so etwas träumen, aber es wäre unmöglich? Wegen etwas, dass die Matrix Heinbergsche Unschärferelation nennt? Da gehst du denen aber leicht auf den Leim 

Innerhalb meiner Matrix kann man übrigens die Aktivität auch auf supramolekularem Level mit mehr als hinreichender Genauigkeit simulieren, braucht also weder keinen Heisenbergkompensator -danke, gut- für eine Hirn-Simulation. Und davon abgesehen überträgt die Matrix laut Filmcanon keine Gehirne, im Gegenteil. Sie greift nur motorische Signale vom Stamm, ggf. Kleinhirn ab und führt im Gegenzug Nervensignale zurück. Das können wir in einfacher Form schon heute und es erscheint recht wahrscheinlich, dass es in ein paar Jahrzehnten auch für simulierte Realitäten reichen könnte, die aus perspektive des angeschlossenen Hirns nicht mehr von Wahrnehmungen der körpereigenen Sinnesorgane zu unterscheiden wären. Nur warum man das in großem Maßstab mit unwilligen Menschen machen sollte, das müssen die Wachowskis nochmal erklären.




Headcrash schrieb:


> Hast du vielleicht das verkehrte "Heu" geraucht?



Schon wieder so eine subjektiv-irrealer "wahr"/"falsch" Eisntellung. In seiner Realität war es das richtige!


----------



## RyzA (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Herrlich Meta: Du änderst also einfach mal die Realität, auf der diese Diskussion fußt. War sie dann früher wahr? Ist sie es jetzt?


Nein. Ich ändere nicht die Realität, sondern habe versucht , meine nicht so geschickten Formulierungen (zu dem) Zeitpunkt, ungeschehen zu machen.
Die Kernfragen sind und bleiben aber die selben!




> Man kann es aber auch bleiben lassen, wie dieses Forum regelmäßig beweißt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Deswegen hatte ich zwischen Wahrnehmung durch die Sinne bzw Sinnesorgane und Wahrnehmung als Bewußtwerden unterschieden.  Wobei doch recht häufig das eine zum anderen führt.
Auf jeden Fall kann unseren Bewußtsein nur durch Input etwas bewußt werden. Manchmal auch durch erinnern, nachdenken und dadurch gewonnene Einsichten.
Aber ohne Input kein denken. Ohne Erinnerung keine Vorstellung usw.
Ein Gehirn ohne Sinneseingebungen würde nichts über seine Umwelt erfahren und verkümmern. Es hätte sich niemals so entwickeln können.
Gehirn, Körper und Umwelt sind ständige Interaktionen.

Dennoch denke ich das die Dinge, unabhängig davon wie wir sie benennen, existieren und ihre Eigenschaften haben. Wir haben uns an die Umwelt angepasst und nicht umgekehrt.

Unsere Realität ist eben keine Matrix, die wir wie Neo mal kurz "in Echtzeit" überschreiben/umprogrammieren können und wo wir die Naturgesetze nach belieben ändern können.



> (Bonus-Hirnverknoter: Es gibt Formen von neurologischer bedinkter Blindheit, bei denen die Kranken nichts bewusst sehen können. Sie können aber vollkommen problemlos und ohne sensorische oder akustische Hilfe auf eine ihnen unbekannte Tür zu gehen und diese mit einem gezielten Griff öffnen, weil von der Retina bis zum Unterbewusstsein alles noch funktioinert. "Wahrnehmung"?)


Hmm, auf eine unbekannte Tür? Dann müssen sie ihre Umgebung ja  doch noch irgendwie wahrnehmen.
Wäre es eine bekannte Tür hätte ich ja vermutet aus der Erinnerung.


----------



## Tilfred (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Wir haben uns an die Umwelt angepasst und nicht umgekehrt.



Nicht ganz. Die Umwelt war gemacht für uns. Auch in der "Evolution" sind wir erst als die Umwelt war, bis
auf den Faktor "Schöpfer" unterscheidet sich da nichts von der Bibel. Und ein paar Milliarden von Jahren.
Ob ein paar tausend, ein Tag wie 1000 Jahre, ist für mich der vielleicht 80 wird, sowieso nicht nachvollziehbar.

Wären wir angepasst gäbe es Pinguine, Ratten, Fische, Bären, Vögel und so weiter mit größeren Gehirnen und wir 
würden unter Wasser atmen können und hätten Pelz und Federn und so weiter.

So bleibt uns also nur unser Hirn und vorhandenes Wissen um uns "anzupassen". Und vor allen Dingen ohne dieses
"Wissen"="Macht"="Gott", könnten wir noch nicht einmal etwas reproduzieren. Niemand von uns sitzt in der Ecke 
und kann auf einmal Latein. Nein er muß es lernen, bei einem "Lehrer". Unsere Sprösslinge kommen leer auf die Welt.
Deswegen lechzen wir ständig nach Input. Neu Gier nennen wir das!

Deswegen ist es auch so einfach uns abzulenken und zu zu müllen. Alles was ich im Kopf habe kommt von außen.
Ich kann nur sortieren.


----------



## RyzA (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Nicht ganz. Die Umwelt war gemacht für uns. Auch in der "Evolution" sind wir erst als die Umwelt war, bis
> auf den Faktor "Schöpfer" unterscheidet sich da nichts von der Bibel. Und ein paar Milliarden von Jahren.
> Ob ein paar tausend, ein Tag wie 1000 Jahre, ist für mich der vielleicht 80 wird, sowieso nicht nachvollziehbar.


Naja, die Erde existierte ja schon lange vor uns. Wir sind erst zum Schluß gekommen. An die biblische Schöpfungsgeschichte glaube ich nicht.



> Wären wir angepasst gäbe es Pinguine, Ratten, Fische, Bären, Vögel und so weiter mit größeren Gehirnen und wir
> würden unter Wasser atmen können und hätten Pelz und Federn und so weiter.


Wieso? Die genannten Tierarten sind doch gut an ihre Umwelt angepasst. So gut das es sie deutlich länger als uns Menschen gibt.
Der Mensch hat sich aus einen gemeinsamen Vorfahren von Affen und Menschen entwickelt und ist erst ganz zum Schluß als letzte Art in Erscheinung getreten.



> So bleibt uns also nur unser Hirn und vorhandenes Wissen um uns "anzupassen". Und vor allen Dingen ohne dieses
> "Wissen"="Macht"="Gott", könnten wir noch nicht einmal etwas reproduzieren. Niemand von uns sitzt in der Ecke
> und kann auf einmal Latein. Nein er muß es lernen, bei einem "Lehrer". Unsere Sprösslinge kommen leer auf die Welt.
> Deswegen lechzen wir ständig nach Input. Neu Gier nennen wir das!


Da stimme ich zu!



> Deswegen ist es auch so einfach uns abzulenken und zu zu müllen. Alles was ich im Kopf habe kommt von außen.
> Ich kann nur sortieren.


Sortieren ist sehr wichtig. Vieles sortieren oder filtern wir auch unbewußt. Bei manchen Menschen funktioniert dieser "Reizfilter" nicht mehr so gut. Bei Autisten z.B. oder Schizophrenen. Kann aber mit Medikamenten verbessert werden.


----------



## Tilfred (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Naja, die Erde existierte ja schon lange vor uns. Wir sind erst zum Schluß gekommen. An die biblische Schöpfungsgeschichte glaube ich nicht.



Nehmen wir an es gäbe die Erde seit Milliarden von Jahren. Dann müßte Alles hier, außer die Pflanzen, Tiere und Menschen, also sagen wir Steine, ja sogar das Wasser
ebenso Milliarden von Jahren alt sein. Weil außer ein paar gelegentlichen angeblichen Einschlägen, die örtlich begrenzt sein müßten, ja nichts dazu gekommen ist.

Auch wenn Du nicht an die Bibel "glaubst" gibt es da auch einen zeitlichen Ablauf der in der Reihenfolge eingehalten werden muß damit Leben entstehen kann.

Und auch in der "Evolution" taucht der Mensch erst zum Schluß auf!

Aber wir könnten uns das ja von den "Aliens", die demnächst hier landen genauer erklären lassen! Aber auch bei diesem "Messias" ist Vorsicht geboten!


----------



## RyzA (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Nehmen wir an es gäbe die Erde seit Milliarden von Jahren. Dann müßte Alles hier, außer die Pflanzen, Tiere und Menschen, also sagen wir Steine, ja sogar das Wasser
> ebenso Milliarden von Jahren alt sein. Weil außer ein paar gelegentlichen angeblichen Einschlägen, die örtlich begrenzt sein müßten, ja nichts dazu gekommen ist.
> 
> Auch wenn Du nicht an die Bibel "glaubst" gibt es da auch einen zeitlichen Ablauf der in der Reihenfolge eingehalten werden muß damit Leben entstehen kann.
> ...


Die biologische Evolution ist ein Entwicklungsprozess welcher sehr lange gedauert hat. Vom Einzeller, über komplexere Lebewesen bis zu uns.
Wir bestehen teilweise auch aus Sternenstaub. Kohlenstoffatome .



> Aber wir könnten uns das ja von den "Aliens", die demnächst hier landen genauer erklären lassen! Aber auch bei diesem "Messias" ist Vorsicht geboten!


Waren die nicht schon hier?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Deswegen hatte ich zwischen Wahrnehmung durch die Sinne bzw Sinnesorgane und Wahrnehmung als Bewußtwerden unterschieden.  Wobei doch recht häufig das eine zum anderen führt.
> Auf jeden Fall kann unseren Bewußtsein nur durch Input etwas bewußt werden. Manchmal auch durch erinnern, nachdenken und dadurch gewonnene Einsichten.



Und das faszinierende ist: Unser Bewußtsein kann zwischen beiden Formen nicht immer unterscheiden. Genaugenommen kann es zu keinem Zeitpunkt nur anhand eines "In[?]"puts erkennen, wo dieser herkommt und da dies rückwirkend bis zur Wahrnehmung überhaupt gilt, ist es eigentlich auch unzulässig ältere Erfahrungen heranzuziehen. Das einzige was wir können: Eine neue Entität in das alte Gedankenbild einzuordnen, dass wir "Realität" getauft haben. Beziehungsweise die neue Entität als "falsch" zu verwerfen, wenn das zu schwierig ist/Anpassungen an unserer "Realität" erfordern würde.



> Aber ohne Input kein denken. Ohne Erinnerung keine Vorstellung usw.
> Ein Gehirn ohne Sinneseingebungen würde nichts über seine Umwelt erfahren und verkümmern. Es hätte sich niemals so entwickeln können.
> Gehirn, Körper und Umwelt sind ständige Interaktionen.



Dazu gibt es Untersuchungen: Zumindest ein mit Erinnerungen vollgestopftes Gehirn kann sich recht lange ohne frischen Input von außen selbst beschäftigen. Wie "weit" sich geistige Fähigkeiten unter diesen Bedingungen entwickeln ist dann schon wieder eine Definitionsfrage - "Weite" braucht einen Maßstab und während wir in unserer typischen Umgebung deren Anforderungen als selbigen nutzen, wäre es irrational zu erwarten, dass sich Denkmuster ohne die Präsenz selbiger Umgebungs-Anforderungen in die gleiche Richtung entwickeln würden. Da fehlen Anreiz und Lenkungswirkung, die geistige Entwicklung würde also höchstwahrscheinlich in eine gegenüber unserer Norm verrückte Richtung ablaufen und ihr Fortschreiten könnte dann auch nicht mehr an normalen Maßstäben gemessen werden.



> Dennoch denke ich das die Dinge, unabhängig davon wie wir sie benennen, existieren und ihre Eigenschaften haben. Wir haben uns an die Umwelt angepasst und nicht umgekehrt.



Auf viel physischerer Ebene ist doch gerade der Mensch dafür bekannt, seine Umwelt seinen Bedürfnissen anzupassen . Aber das Dinge auch unabhängig von Benennung und Beobachtung in einer physischen Realität existieren, wenn es diese überhaupt existiert, ist trivial. Bei Annahme einer physischen Welt, deren Gesetze psychische Prozesse kontrollieren und ihrerseits nicht von diesen beeinflusst werden können, ist ein menschlicher Geist objektiv betrachtet ein nichts und kann keine Bedeutung für den Rest der Realität haben. Auf hoher philosophischer Ebene steht halt nur die Frage im Raum, woher wir wissen, dass es eine physische Realität gibt und wir uns das ganze nicht nur einbilden? Oder -Matrix-style- eingebildet bekommen? Oder es nicht einmal ein "wir" gibt, sondern nur ein halluzinierendes Ich? Oder ein Du?

Diesen Gedankenkreis kann man meiner Meinung nach nicht durchbrechen. Es gibt eine keine Brücke von "ich denke, also bin ich" zum naturwissenschaftlichen Weltmodell. Alles zwischen diesem einzig gültigen Wissen respektive rational-logisch glaubwürdigem Gedankengebilde, ist in meinen Augen eine weitestgehend irrationale Glaubensfrage, Religion, Existenz des freien Willens und das Vergehen von Zeit eingeschlossen.



> Hmm, auf eine unbekannte Tür? Dann müssen sie ihre Umgebung ja  doch noch irgendwie wahrnehmen.
> Wäre es eine bekannte Tür hätte ich ja vermutet aus der Erinnerung.



Das ist halt das Kuriose: Ihr Bewusstsein nimmt keine Bildinformationen mehr war, aber ihr Unterbewusstsein durchaus. Sehende müssen normalerweise auch nicht ihr Großhirn strappazieren, um durch eine Tür zu gehen. Da gibt es auch noch weitere Beispiele - Treppensteigen, die Hand als Blendschutz vor die Augen halten, etc.. Ich vermute mal, jedem hier ist es schon einmal (bevorzugt früh morgens, bei mir ist Zähneputzen der Klassiker ) passiert, dass er eine Routinetätigkeit durchgeführt hat, die durchaus Hand-Augen-Koordination erfordert und zehn Minuten später musste man trotzdem nochmal nachgucken, ob man es nun gemacht hat oder nicht, weil sein (dämmriges) Bewusstsein die ganze Zeit über an irgendwas anderes gedacht und nicht einmal der eigenen Handlung zugeguckt hat. Oder man stellt sich z.B. beim laufen irgend etwas ganz anderes bildlich vor und nimmt in dem Moment tatsächlich nur dieses geistige Bild war, während der Körper überhaupt kein Problem hat, dem Wegeverlauf zu folgen und durchaus auch Hindernissen auszuweichen. Es gibt scheinbar Kranke, für die ist das der permanente Zustand respektive wenn sie sich nichts vorstellen, nehmen sie halt gar nichts war - das Unterbewusstsein verarbeitet die Umgebungsreize derweil wie gewohnt weiter.

In Verbindung mit anderen Untersuchungen zu Unter- und Bewusstsein frage ich mich oft, ob wir respektive dieses "ich" nicht einfach nur eine Spezialfunktion zur Analyse komplexer Probleme ist, die "mein" Körper nebenbei mitlaufen lässt, falls er mit grundlegenden Reflexen mal nicht weiter kommt. Es gibt zum Beispiel reihenweise Studien, denen zufolge bei schnellen Reaktionen die entsprechenden motorischen Nerven im Bewegungszentrum lange vor der Großhirnrinde aktiv werden. Oder anders gesagt: Wir sind schon längst physisch dabei, uns zu bewegen, wenn unser Bewusstsein noch dem Glauben anhängt, es würde dafüber entscheiden, ob wir uns bewegen wollen oder nicht. Gegebenenfalls soll unser Bewußtsein sogar permanent einige Sekunden "in der Vergangenheit" leben und vollkommen unfähig sein, schnell auf das physische "jetzt" zu reagieren. Das man es anders wahrnimmt würde dann nur darauf zurückzuführen sein, dass "wir" entweder darauf trainiert sind oder von unserem Unterbewusstsein so manipuliert werden, dass "wir" am Ende eine bewusste Entscheidung treffen, die der zu diesem Zeitpunkt schon längst unterbewusst umgesetzten Handlung entspricht.


----------



## Tilfred (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Die biologische Evolution ist ein Entwicklungsprozess welcher sehr lange gedauert hat.



Und weil es sehr lange gedauert hat ist es nachvollziehbarer? Im Gegenteil, aber das ist ja der Kniff. Auch hier gilt
wie in der Kirche: Wer glaubt wird seelig!



Headcrash schrieb:


> Waren die nicht schon hier?



Waren, sind, werden wieder/noch kommen! Von denen stammen wir zum Teil ab, und natürlich ist auch etwas Affe oder
sonstwas drin.

Von irgendwem muß ja das Fleischessen kommen. Und die Angst.


----------



## RyzA (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Auf viel physischerer Ebene ist doch gerade der Mensch dafür bekannt, seine Umwelt seinen Bedürfnissen anzupassen . Aber das Dinge auch unabhängig von Benennung und Beobachtung in einer physischen Realität existieren, wenn es diese überhaupt existiert, ist trivial. Bei Annahme einer physischen Welt, deren Gesetze psychische Prozesse kontrollieren und ihrerseits nicht von diesen beeinflusst werden können, ist ein menschlicher Geist objektiv betrachtet ein nichts und kann keine Bedeutung für den Rest der Realität haben.


Genau! Was ist der Mensch in Anbetracht des Universums? Ein kleines Staubkorn. Er ist für das Universum unwichtig!
Es existiert auch ohne uns. Auch hier auf der Erde würden es ohne uns Menschen funktionieren. Hat es ja in der Vergangenheit auch. Solange gibt es den Menschen noch nicht.




> Auf hoher philosophischer Ebene steht halt nur die Frage im Raum, woher wir wissen, dass es eine physische Realität gibt und wir uns das ganze nicht nur einbilden? Oder -Matrix-style- eingebildet bekommen? Oder es nicht einmal ein "wir" gibt, sondern nur ein halluzinierendes Ich? Oder ein Du?


Mit Sicherheit kann man das nicht sagen. Das stimmt!



> Diesen Gedankenkreis kann man meiner Meinung nach nicht durchbrechen. Es gibt eine keine Brücke von "ich denke, also bin ich" zum naturwissenschaftlichen Weltmodell. Alles zwischen diesem einzig gültigen Wissen respektive rational-logisch glaubwürdigem Gedankengebilde, ist in meinen Augen eine weitestgehend irrationale Glaubensfrage, Religion, Existenz des freien Willens und das Vergehen von Zeit eingeschlossen.


Man kann sich als Subjekt nicht selber ausschließen. Das ist das Problem!




> In Verbindung mit anderen Untersuchungen zu Unter- und Bewusstsein frage ich mich oft, ob wir respektive dieses "ich" nicht einfach nur eine Spezialfunktion zur Analyse komplexer Probleme ist, die "mein" Körper nebenbei mitlaufen lässt, falls er mit grundlegenden Reflexen mal nicht weiter kommt. Es gibt zum Beispiel reihenweise Studien, denen zufolge bei schnellen Reaktionen die entsprechenden motorischen Nerven im Bewegungszentrum lange vor der Großhirnrinde aktiv werden. Oder anders gesagt: Wir sind schon längst physisch dabei, uns zu bewegen, wenn unser Bewusstsein noch dem Glauben anhängt, es würde dafüber entscheiden, ob wir uns bewegen wollen oder nicht. Gegebenenfalls soll unser Bewußtsein sogar permanent einige Sekunden "in der Vergangenheit" leben und vollkommen unfähig sein, schnell auf das physische "jetzt" zu reagieren. Das man es anders wahrnimmt würde dann nur darauf zurückzuführen sein, dass "wir" entweder darauf trainiert sind oder von unserem Unterbewusstsein so manipuliert werden, dass "wir" am Ende eine bewusste Entscheidung treffen, die der zu diesem Zeitpunkt schon längst unterbewusst umgesetzten Handlung entspricht.


Darüber habe ich auch mal gelesen und wäre in Indiz für eine  determinierte Welt. Und ein Argument gegen den freien Willen. Darüber streiten sich die Experten.



Tilfred schrieb:


> Und weil es sehr lange gedauert hat ist es nachvollziehbarer? Im Gegenteil, aber das ist ja der Kniff. Auch hier gilt
> wie in der Kirche: Wer glaubt wird seelig!


Nein Wissenschaft! Kein Glaube.




> Waren, sind, werden wieder/noch kommen! Von denen stammen wir zum Teil ab, und natürlich ist auch etwas Affe oder
> sonstwas drin.
> 
> Von irgendwem muß ja das Fleischessen kommen. Und die Angst.


Das sollte auch nur ein Scherz sein. Anhänger Erich von Dänikens bin ich nicht!


----------



## Threshold (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Wären wir angepasst gäbe es Pinguine, Ratten, Fische, Bären, Vögel und so weiter mit größeren Gehirnen und wir
> würden unter Wasser atmen können und hätten Pelz u



Wozu sollten wir unter Wasser atmen können?
Das Wasser ist nicht unser Lebensraum. War es nie, ist es nicht und wird es nie sein.


----------



## RyzA (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Nur Spongebob grillt unter Wasser!


----------



## Two-Face (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Pfff. Du glaubst also, dass die Matrix deinen Neuronen sagt, Wissenschaftler würden von Jahren von so etwas träumen, aber es wäre unmöglich? Wegen etwas, dass die Matrix Heinbergsche Unschärferelation nennt? Da gehst du denen aber leicht auf den Leim
> 
> Innerhalb meiner Matrix kann man übrigens die Aktivität auch auf supramolekularem Level mit mehr als hinreichender Genauigkeit simulieren, braucht also weder keinen Heisenbergkompensator -danke, gut- für eine Hirn-Simulation. Und davon abgesehen überträgt die Matrix laut Filmcanon keine Gehirne, im Gegenteil. Sie greift nur motorische Signale vom Stamm, ggf. Kleinhirn ab und führt im Gegenzug Nervensignale zurück. Das können wir in einfacher Form schon heute und es erscheint recht wahrscheinlich, dass es in ein paar Jahrzehnten auch für simulierte Realitäten reichen könnte, die aus perspektive des angeschlossenen Hirns nicht mehr von Wahrnehmungen der körpereigenen Sinnesorgane zu unterscheiden wären. Nur warum man das in großem Maßstab mit unwilligen Menschen machen sollte, das müssen die Wachowskis nochmal erklären.


Ich weiß zwar nicht, was der offizielle Leitfaden zum Film sagt, aber in den Filmen selbst wird stets nur davon gesprochen, dass _in_ die Matrix gegangen wird. Nichts mit nur "reinhängen" oder "verbinden", es wird auf eine gewisse Weise der "Geist" vom Körper getrennt, was sich für mich stark danach anhört, dass ein Großteil des Gehrins in den Zentralrechner der Maschinen eingespeist oder kopiert wird. Zu sehen ist auch, wie schon ein Embryo offenkundig mit der Matrix "verbunden" ist. Dafür spricht eben auch, dass ein Partizipant stirbt, wenn der Verbindung getrennt oder ihm in der Matrix selbiges widerfährt.
Der einzige, bei dem das nicht der Fall war, ist Neo, aber der konnte auch mechanische Tenktakelmonster mit der Hand zum explodieren bringen und trotz kaputter Augen "sehen", deswegen lasse ich den schonmal nicht als Gegenbeweis gelten.
Also entweder dies, oder ich habe einen Film, den ich gefühlte 25x gesehen habe (nur den ersten Teil natürlich) gänzlich missinterpretiert.^^

Und nun kommen wir zur Krux an der Sache: Wie willst du bitte ein menschliches Gehrin, mit seinen 86 Mrd. (letzte dazu mir bekannte Zahl) Nervenzellen und noch viel, viel, viel, viel mehr Synapsen (100 Billionen, so viele Sterne gibt es im gesamten Universum nicht) samt seiner Quantenzustände vollständig oder auch nur teilweise in einen Computer übertragen?

Das wird's weder in 10, noch in 100 Jahren geben und natürlich spielt da Heisenberg eine Rolle.
Ich glaube insbesondere im Bezug auf dieses Thema wird immer wieder unterschätzt, wie unfassbar komplex das menschliche Gehirn eigentlich ist.
Fokussiert man das Gehrin nur auf genau eine Sache, ist es zu gewaltigen Leistungen imstande und das bei einem geschätzten Stromverbrauch von vermutlich nicht mal 20 Watt. 
Wie viel verbraucht nochmal der Tianhe-2?


----------



## RyzA (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Der einzige, bei dem das nicht der Fall war, ist Neo, aber der konnte auch mechanische Tenktakelmonster mit der Hand zum explodieren bringen und trotz kaputter Augen "sehen", deswegen lasse ich den schonmal nicht als Gegenbeweis gelten.
> Also entweder dies, oder ich habe einen Film, den ich gefühlte 25x gesehen habe (nur den ersten Teil natürlich) gänzlich missinterpretiert.^^


Das Neo auch "Superkräfte" in der "Realität" hatte, hat sich schon in Teil 2 angekündigt. Dazu gabe es damals Diskussionen über eine "Meta-Matrix". Also das die Realität, von der man annimmt die Realität zu sein, in Wirklichkeit auch eine Matrix ist usw.
Oder er ist einfach Jesus und kann es halt.


----------



## Two-Face (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Auf diese Jesus-Metapher haben es die Wachowski-Brüder (sorry, -Geschwister ) ja auch von Anfang an abgesehen, nur war das in Teil 2 und 3 so verplant und kompliziert, dass da am Ende keiner mehr durchgeblickt hat.

Das ließ danach ja auch so endlos viel Spielraum für Interpretationen, nur waren _Reloaded_ und _Revolutions_ so grottenschlecht, dass es einem davon schon den Magen umgedreht hat und selbigen sich nicht noch weiter mit Spekulationen darum, was wo denn nun wirklich "oben" und "unten" ist, was die Realität und weiß der Teufel noch was alles sein könnte, belasten wollte.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Hey, immerhin haben sie sich (im Gegensatz zu z.B. Nolan) nicht absichtlich selbst widersprochen, um im Gespräch zu bleiben. Sondern haben einfach das wirre Zeug weitergemacht, dass sie beim ersten Mal nur so weit andeuten konnten, das Fans es noch mit einem logischen Konstrukt zusammen kitten konnten 




Threshold schrieb:


> Wozu sollten wir unter Wasser atmen können?
> Das Wasser ist nicht unser Lebensraum. War es nie, ist es nicht und wird es nie sein.



Warum sorgen wir dann dafür, dass wieder ein größerer Teil des Planeten mit Wasser bedeckt ist, wenn wir doch so landgebunden sind?




Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich weiß zwar nicht, was der offizielle Leitfaden zum Film sagt, aber in den Filmen selbst wird stets nur davon gesprochen, dass _in_ die Matrix gegangen wird. Nichts mit nur "reinhängen" oder "verbinden", es wird auf eine gewisse Weise der "Geist" vom Körper getrennt, was sich für mich stark danach anhört, dass ein Großteil des Gehrins in den Zentralrechner der Maschinen eingespeist oder kopiert wird. Zu sehen ist auch, wie schon ein Embryo offenkundig mit der Matrix "verbunden" ist. Dafür spricht eben auch, dass ein Partizipant stirbt, wenn der Verbindung getrennt oder ihm in der Matrix selbiges widerfährt.
> Der einzige, bei dem das nicht der Fall war, ist Neo, aber der konnte auch mechanische Tenktakelmonster mit der Hand zum explodieren bringen und trotz kaputter Augen "sehen", deswegen lasse ich den schonmal nicht als Gegenbeweis gelten.
> Also entweder dies, oder ich habe einen Film, den ich gefühlte 25x gesehen habe (nur den ersten Teil natürlich) gänzlich missinterpretiert.^^



Ich gebe zu, mit 25x kann ich nicht mithalten und das letzte Mal ist auch schon etwas länger her. Aber ich habe das "in" die Matrix gehen immer genauso interpretiert, wie "in" das Internet gehen. Weder physisch noch psychisch, sondern rein mental. Da die Matrix als solche ein virtuelles Konstrukt ist und kein räumliche Position hat, kann ein "Geist" durchaus "in" der Matrix sein, obwohl die Grenzen des zugehörigen Körpers nicht verlassen hat.
Das bei gewaltsamer/vorzeitiger Trennung oder sterben in der Matrix der physische Tod durch den "Schock" verursacht wird, müsste im Film erklärt worden sein. An eine Embryo-Szene erinnere ich mich dagegen nicht im ersten Teil (die restlichen haben mit Logik eh nichts zu tun) und es würde sowohl dem Grundgedanken widersprechen (Menschen verkabeln um sie zu nutzen, die Matrix nur dazu erschaffen um sie zu beschäftigen - was im Mutterleib nicht nötig wäre) als auch den Beschränkungen der eigentlichen Handlung (nicht einmal Neo kann ohne physische Verbindung zum Netzwerk in der Matrix agieren)



> Und nun kommen wir zur Krux an der Sache: Wie willst du bitte ein menschliches Gehrin, mit seinen 86 Mrd. (letzte dazu mir bekannte Zahl) Nervenzellen und noch viel, viel, viel, viel mehr Synapsen (100 Billionen, so viele Sterne gibt es im gesamten Universum nicht) samt seiner Quantenzustände vollständig oder auch nur teilweise in einen Computer übertragen?



Du brauchst keine Quantenzustände. Du brauchst nur den logischen Zustand der Synapsen und deren logische Verschaltung zu simulieren, wenn du ein künstliches Gehirn willst - und genau genommen sogar nur einen (kleinen) Teil davon, denn locker 50% unseres Hirns bestehen ja aus Auswert- und Kontrolllogik für den physischen Körper.
Die Matrix, so wie ich sie verstehe, hat es aber viel einfacher und simuliert nur den Input der Sinnesorgane respektive greift die Befehle an die Muskeln ab. Das dürften dann nur noch ein paar Millionen Nervenstränge sein, die das Hirn verlassen. In Anbetracht der Hinterkopf-Schnittstelle vermutlich sogar noch deutlich weniger, denn das ist die einzig logische Verbindung zum Sehappart und würde bedeuten, dass die Matrix erst hinter dem Sehzentrum eingreift, also zumindest für einen Teil der Sinne nur den fertig aufbereiteten Input in Richtung Großhirn simuliert.
Würde die Matrix den logischen Inhalt des Hirns "runterladen", ergäbe sich neben der aufwendigen Simulation sovieler Hirne (die wohl kaum energieeffizienter erfolgen könnte, als im Hirn selbst) aber noch ein ganz anderes Plottloch: Auch bei der Nachstellung aller Synapsen oder gar Quantenzustände hast du nur eine Kopie des Hirns. Aber das Original ist unverändert im Körper aktiv.



> Fokussiert man das Gehrin nur auf genau eine Sache, ist es zu gewaltigen Leistungen imstande und das bei einem geschätzten Stromverbrauch von vermutlich nicht mal 20 Watt.
> Wie viel verbraucht nochmal der Tianhe-2?



hmmmm.... Abseits von Mustererkennung, insbesondere in Bildern, ist unser Hirn gar nicht mal so gut. Selbst wenn man die miserable Rechenpräzision ignoriert, lassen sich vergleichbare Leistungen schon mit vergleichsweise schwachen Computeren erzielen - auch wenn es bis zur 20 Watt Klasse wohl noch ein paar Jährchen dauern dürfte. Das Robotik-Versuche dem Menschen so meilenweit hinterherhinken liegt in vielen Bereichen nur an der mangelhaften Mechanik und eben an der Umgebungsanalyse. Die nachzustellen wird sicherlich noch 1-2-3 Jahrzehnte dauern, auch wenn die Fans autonomer Autos das nicht wahrhaben wollen.


----------



## Two-Face (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Morpheus sprach ja im ersten Teil davon, dass der "Körper ohne Geist nicht leben könne", weswegen man bei der Trennung der Verbindung auch tot ist.
Geht man jetzt mal vom unrealistischen, metaphysischem Standpunkt aus, so existiert dieser "Geist" im Filmkanon tatsächlich und die Matrix lässt sich damit physikalisch genausowenig erklären, die die "Macht" aus STAR WARS.
Definiert man aber diesen "Geist" aber als nichts weiters als die Denkvorgänge im Gehrin selbst, so könnte man sich praktisch drunter vorstellen, dass ein Abbild des Hirns gemacht, in den Rechner der Matrix kopiert und das Gehirn dort "emuliert" wird. Wäre theoretisch eine Form von "Trennung von Körper und Geist".

Geht man davon aus, dass die Matrix nur Nervensignale an den Partizipant zurücksendet, so bleibt eben die Frage zurück, warum man stirbt, wenn man _in_ der Matrix auch stirbt? Durch den - virtuellen - Tod ausgelöste, extreme Nervenreize erklärbar. Aber: Das wüssten die Menschen dann aber auch nicht erst seit gestern und sie hätten sich längst mittels geistiger Kondition drauf einstellen können. So, wie in einem luzidem Traum, "ey, ich wurde zwar grade erschossen, aber das ist ja nicht real, also kann ich auch nicht tot sein". 
In den Filmen kann das aber nur Neo, weil Neo eben Neo ist.
Dazu kommt noch, dass im zweiten Teil (o.k., der war wie der dritte nicht toll, aber gehört halt zum Filmkanon) einer der Cyberpunk-Rebellen von einem Smithklon "geklont" und dann zurück in die "reale" Welt geschickt wird. Wurde da ein Upload ins Hirn gemacht oder einfach das "Betriebssystem" gewechselt?
Kannst du einen Menschen enfach komplett "formatieren", seine bisherigen Erfharungen und Werte völlig in den Ausgangszustand zurückversetzen (also in die Werkseinstellungen) und ihm einfach mal eine komplett andere Persönlichkeit verpassen?
Poah, der Brainfuck wird langsam schon spürbar.

Aber mal zum Gehirn und dessen Vergleichbarkeit mit Computern: Ich bezweifle ganz stark, dass unser Hirn sowas wie ein Binärrechner ist. Wir können nicht nur "Ja" oder "Nein" sagen, sondern wie kennen eben auch das "vielleicht". Bringe das mal einem Computer bei. Sollte unser Gehirn eine Art Quantencomputer sein - wovon inzwischen manche Wissenschaftler ausgehen - so lässt sich das wohl kaum einfach in einen Binärrechner "übertragen". 
Vor allem nicht bei - wie viel waren es noch gleich? 100 Billionen Synapsen, deren Zustände du ja alle erst mal erfassen willst. Viel Spaß.


----------



## RyzA (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

@ruyven_macaran
Die Embryo Szene wurde gezeigt als Morpheus Neo das erste mal von der Realität erzählt. Wo man die riesigen "Plantagen" oder "Farmen" der Maschinen sehen konnte.

Nur was ich bis heute nicht wirklich verstanden habe: die Maschinen züchten und halten die Menschen am leben um ihnen Energie abzuzapfen. Sie erschaffen eine komplexe Matrix. Aber soviel Energie liefert der menschliche Körper doch gar nicht?
Außerdem ist die Maschinenstadt teilweise über den Wolken, wo auch Sonne hinkommt, da könnte sie doch ganz einfach Solarenergie gewinnen. Oder bei ihrer Technologie gleich ins All um von dort Solarenergie zu gewinnen.
Sowieso, sie könnte auch bestimmt Atomstrom gewinnen, so intelligent und entwickelt wie sie sind.
Ich habe nicht ganz verstanden warum sie sich dann die Arbeit mit den Menschen gemacht haben. Zumal der Mensch für sie ja auch gefährlich werden kann.


----------



## Tilfred (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Und nun kommen wir zur Krux an der Sache: Wie willst du bitte ein menschliches Gehrin, mit seinen 86 Mrd. (letzte dazu mir bekannte Zahl) Nervenzellen und noch viel, viel, viel, viel mehr Synapsen (100 Billionen, so viele Sterne gibt es im gesamten Universum nicht) samt seiner Quantenzustände vollständig oder auch nur teilweise in einen Computer übertragen?



Und nun kommen wir zum heutigen Stand der Technik

Wir haben ein weltweites!, egal ob Kugel oder Pfannkuchen, Computernetz mit Milliarden angeschloßener Geräte!
Ferner werden gerade Rechnerfarmen installiert die auf Grafikkartenchips basieren, ganz zu schweigen von der
Peripherie die schon lange in der Wirtschaft, Kirche und ihren Schulen vorhanden ist!

Verbinde ich das mit der Prophezeiung (Ankündigung für die Zukunft) daß es ein sprechendes Bild geben wird,
könnte auch ich als handelsüblicher Volldepp die Zeichen der Zeit erkennen.


----------



## Tilfred (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht ganz verstanden warum sie sich dann die Arbeit mit den Menschen gemacht haben.



Ohne den Menschen in diesem Fall hättest Du keinen Bezug zu diesem Stoff. So ist es wie immer bei einer guten Lüge (Geschichte) nötig
ein gewisses Maß an Wahrheit, also bekanntes, einzubauen damit sie nachvollziehbar wird.

Und egal ob ich diese Geschichte für nahe an der Wahrheit halte oder nicht sie beschäftigt mich und könnte mich von Wichtigerem
ablenken.


----------



## Gamer090 (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Du must dir eher die Frage stellen, was ist Realität? Morpheus in Matrix sagte es bereits, und ja ich muss die Matrix hier erwähnen, er sagte, "Was ist Realität? Wenn du darunter verstehst was du fühlst, riechen, schmecken oder sehen kannst, dann ist die Wirklichkeit nichts anderes als Elektrische Signale intepretiert von deinem Verstand" Und damit hat er Recht, unser Gehirn arbeitet mit elektrischen Signalen, wir nehmen an, dass das was wir mit unseren Sinnen erkennen als Realität, schlieesslch sind unsere Sinne eine "Totsichere" Methode festzustellen was es wirklich gibt, sogar Wissenschaftlich. 

Die Funktion eines Auges kann man schon lange erklären aber es sind weiterhin nur elektrische Signale in deinem Gehirn, ob es wirklich die Realität ist oder die ganze Menschheit wie in Matrix versklavt wurde..  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VrS6od6v0Ks

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Two-Face (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Nur was ich bis heute nicht wirklich verstanden habe: die Maschinen züchten und halten die Menschen am leben um ihnen Energie abzuzapfen. Sie erschaffen eine komplexe Matrix. Aber soviel Energie liefert der menschliche Körper doch gar nicht?


Da gibt es nichts zu verstehen, das ist einfach der gleiche Grund, warum James Bond immer davonkommt oder man Schwarzenegger nur nackt durch die Zeit zurückschicken kann: Unrealismus zum Zwecke Unterhaltung. Ohne die wären die meisten Hollywood-Filme doch ganz schön langweilig.


Headcrash schrieb:


> Außerdem ist die Maschinenstadt teilweise über den Wolken, wo auch Sonne hinkommt, da könnte sie doch ganz einfach Solarenergie gewinnen. Oder bei ihrer Technologie gleich ins All um von dort Solarenergie zu gewinnen.
> Sowieso, sie könnte auch bestimmt Atomstrom gewinnen, so intelligent und entwickelt wie sie sind.
> Ich habe nicht ganz verstanden warum sie sich dann die Arbeit mit den Menschen gemacht haben. Zumal der Mensch für sie ja auch gefährlich werden kann.


Die Prämisse, Menschen zur Energiegewinnung zu versklaven ist ja als Grundpfeiler (wenn auch ein unglaubwürdiger) für eine Geschichte schon mal akzeptierbar.
Aber was ich mich da die ganze Zeit gefragt hab ist, was überhaupt die Motive der Maschinen sind? Sie haben sich selbst erhalten und über die Menschheit obsiegt - und nun? Technische Perfektion haben sie ja auch schon erreicht.
Was will denn so eine KI, die ja offenkundig kein Interesse an Spaß und Unterhaltung hat, denn eigentlich? Wie kann es sein, dass die Programme in der Matrix ja so offensichtlich Gefühle haben? Ist halt genau das gleiche mit Skynet, die Menschheit unterworfen und sich dann an der eigenen Perfektion ergötzen.


Tilfred schrieb:


> Und nun kommen wir zum heutigen Stand der Technik
> 
> Wir haben ein weltweites!, egal ob Kugel oder Pfannkuchen, Computernetz mit Milliarden angeschloßener Geräte!
> Ferner werden gerade Rechnerfarmen installiert die auf Grafikkartenchips basieren, ganz zu schweigen von der
> ...


Lass' den Prophezeiungsquatsch mal außen vor, auf diesen esoterischen Mist gehe ich nicht ein.

Ein Computer kann auch nur "ja" oder "nein" ausgeben, dessen gesamter Rechenprozess wird von Algorithmen bestimmt.
Du musst einem Computer immer sagen, was er zu tun hat, ohne Input tut der gar nichts. 
"Skynet" hat sich trotz milliarden weltweit vernetzter Rechner immernoch nicht hervorgetan und ich mache mir da auch keine Sorgen, dass das kommt - mir bleibt da immer der Hintergedanke, dass Computer nicht "denkt" sondern "rechnet" und es nützt überhaupt nichts, wenn man Pi bis auf die millionste Nachkommastelle ausrechnen kann, dabei aber kein Bewusstsein entwickeln kann.


----------



## RyzA (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Die Prämisse, Menschen zur Energiegewinnung zu versklaven ist ja als Grundpfeiler (wenn auch ein unglaubwürdiger) für eine Geschichte schon mal akzeptierbar.
> Aber was ich mich da die ganze Zeit gefragt hab ist, was überhaupt die Motive der Maschinen sind? Sie haben sich selbst erhalten und über die Menschheit obsiegt - und nun? Technische Perfektion haben sie ja auch schon erreicht.
> Was will denn so eine KI, die ja offenkundig kein Interesse an Spaß und Unterhaltung hat, denn eigentlich? Wie kann es sein, dass die Programme in der Matrix ja so offensichtlich Gefühle haben? Ist halt genau das gleiche mit Skynet, die Menschheit unterworfen und sich dann an der eigenen Perfektion ergötzen.


Haben alle Programme Gefühle? Ich glaube nicht. Wenn wohl nur das Orakel. 
Vielleicht haben die Maschinen auch Spaß daran die Menschen zu verarschen.
Bei Skynet ist das noch was anderes... die wollen die totale Vernichtung der Menschheit.



> Ein Computer kann auch nur "ja" oder "nein" ausgeben, dessen gesamter Rechenprozess wird von Algorithmen bestimmt.
> Du musst einem Computer immer sagen, was er zu tun hat, ohne Input tut der gar nichts.
> "Skynet" hat sich trotz milliarden weltweit vernetzter Rechner immernoch nicht hervorgetan und ich mache mir da auch keine Sorgen, dass das kommt - mir bleibt da immer der Hintergedanke, dass Computer nicht "denkt" sondern "rechnet" und es nützt überhaupt nichts, wenn man Pi bis auf die millionste Nachkommastelle ausrechnen kann, dabei aber kein Bewusstsein entwickeln kann.


Wobei man das nicht unterschätzen sollte... die K.I. Forschung ist schon sehr weit.


----------



## Two-Face (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Natürlich haben die Programme in der Matrix Gefühle; Schau dir Smith an, der verkörpert Wut, Hass, Verachtung. 
Der Merowinger ist genauso ein Programm (und zwar ein frankophiles!) und hat offenkundig sexuelle Vorlieben, genauso wie Monica Belucci, die einem erst nach einem deftigen Schmatzer das gibt, was man will.
Im dritten Teil trifft Neo ja auf diese "indische" Familie, die ja auch nichts anderes als reine Software sind und trotzdem ein Kind haben (auch wieder sowas, worauf nur die Wachowskis kommen konnten).

Und Skynet hat die Menschheit ja nicht völlig ausgelöscht, sondern einen ganzen Haufen übriggelassen, um "aufzuräumen". Aber was wollte Skynet denn drüber hinaus? Angenommen, die Bedrohung "Menschheit" ist völlig ausradiert, was dann? Wird's den Maschinen dann langweilig und schießen sich auf den Mond? 
Was weder die Matrix-Filme und schon erst recht nicht Terminator erklären oder rüberbringen, sind halt die grundsätzlichen, philosophischen Fragen zum Thema KI.

Ein besseres Beispiel wären da schon die Replikanten aus _Blade Runner_ oder Data aus _Star Trek_. Die taugen zur Diskussion solcher Themen wesentlich besser, als zwei Filmreihen, die in erster Linie Actionfilme basierend auf purer Hollywood-Fantasie sind.^^


----------



## Threshold (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Warum sorgen wir dann dafür, dass wieder ein größerer Teil des Planeten mit Wasser bedeckt ist, wenn wir doch so landgebunden sind?



Weil es immer genug gibt, die daran verdienen, wenns vielen dreckig gehen.
Darum kann man auch mit Waffenverkäufen mehr Geld verdienen als mit Kühlschränken.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ein besseres Beispiel wären da schon die Replikanten aus _Blade Runner_ oder Data aus _Star Trek_. Die taugen zur Diskussion solcher Themen wesentlich besser, als zwei Filmreihen, die in erster Linie Actionfilme basierend auf purer Hollywood-Fantasie sind.^^



Ich kann mich noch an die Folge erinnern, als es darum ging, wem Data gehört.
Das ist halt die Frage -- ist der Mensch fähig, anderen Lebewesen die gleichen Rechte zu geben, die er für sich selbst beansprucht?
Was würde passieren, wenn auf der Erde ein Raumschiff mit Außerirdischen landet, die aus technischen Gründen nicht weiter fliegen können?
Würden wir dabei helfen das Raumschiff zu reparieren oder würden wir ihre Technologie assimilieren?


----------



## RyzA (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Natürlich haben die Programme in der Matrix Gefühle; Schau dir Smith an, der verkörpert Wut, Hass, Verachtung.


Der ist wahnsinnig geworden und ausser Kontrolle geraten.


> Der Merowinger ist genauso ein Programm (und zwar ein frankophiles!) und hat offenkundig sexuelle Vorlieben, genauso wie Monica Belucci, die einem erst nach einem deftigen Schmatzer das gibt, was man will.
> Im dritten Teil trifft Neo ja auf diese "indische" Familie, die ja auch nichts anderes als reine Software sind und trotzdem ein Kind haben (auch wieder sowas, worauf nur die Wachowskis kommen konnten).


Ja doch.  Stimmt !Da hast du Recht!




> Und Skynet hat die Menschheit ja nicht völlig ausgelöscht, sondern einen ganzen Haufen übriggelassen, um "aufzuräumen".


Meinst du in Teil 4?



> Aber was wollte Skynet denn drüber hinaus? Angenommen, die Bedrohung "Menschheit" ist völlig ausradiert, was dann? Wird's den Maschinen dann langweilig und schießen sich auf den Mond?


Dann expandieren sie ins Weltall.



> Was weder die Matrix-Filme und schon erst recht nicht Terminator erklären oder rüberbringen, sind halt die grundsätzlichen, philosophischen Fragen zum Thema KI.
> 
> Ein besseres Beispiel wären da schon die Replikanten aus _Blade Runner_ oder Data aus _Star Trek_. Die taugen zur Diskussion solcher Themen wesentlich besser, als zwei Filmreihen, die in erster Linie Actionfilme basierend auf purer Hollywood-Fantasie sind.^^


Ja oder "A.I.- künstliche Intelligenz", "Der 200 Jahre Mann", "I, Robot" oder "Ex Machina".


----------



## Two-Face (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Meinst du in Teil 4?


Dass Menschen zur Versklavung übriggelassen wurden bzw. die Überlebenden als Sklaven gehalten wurden, wurde schon in Teil 1 erwähnt. Die Rebellen waren ja vorher fast alles Sklaven, hatte ja Kyle Reese selbst erwähnt.

Und ich versuche bei _Terminator_ nach Möglichkeit alles auszublenden, was nach Teil 2 kam. Ist halt das gleiche wie mit Matrix, nur ein Drittel der Filme war gut.


----------



## RyzA (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Ja die philosphischen Fragen sind u.a. auch von Isaac Asimov aufgestellten Gesetze der Robotik, welche in diversen Filmen schon behandelt wurde. Im Film "Der 200 Jahre Mann" möchte der Roboter menschlich sein und als Individuum anerkannt werden. Oder in "I,Robot" und "A.I."  Aber auch Philip K. Dick hat sich in der Kurzgeschichte "Träumen Androiden von elektrischen Schafen" worauf Blade Runner basiert damit beschäfigt. 

Robotergesetze – Wikipedia

Traumen Androiden von elektrischen Schafen? – Wikipedia

Data in Star Trek hat auch einen "Emotionschip". Aber der funktioniert glaube ich nicht so gut!


----------



## Threshold (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Dass Menschen zur Versklavung übriggelassen wurden bzw. die Überlebenden als Sklaven gehalten wurden, wurde schon in Teil 1 erwähnt. Die Rebellen waren ja vorher fast alles Sklaven, hatte ja Kyle Reese selbst erwähnt.
> 
> Und ich versuche bei _Terminator_ nach Möglichkeit alles auszublenden, was nach Teil 2 kam. Ist halt das gleiche wie mit Matrix, nur ein Drittel der Filme war gut.



Was auch daran liegt, dass mit dem nächsten Terminator alles nach Teil 2 sowieso entsorgt wird. Gehört nicht mehr zum Kanon.
Kennt man von Disney.
Aber Disney ist konsequenter. Nach dem Flop von Solo sind alle weitere Star Wars Story Filme Geschichte. 



Headcrash schrieb:


> Data in Star Trek hat auch einen "Emotionschip". Aber der funktioniert glaube ich nicht so gut!



Aber er konnte ihn abschalten.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ja die philosphischen Fragen sind u.a. auch von Isaac Asimov aufgestellten Gesetze der Robotik, welche in diversen Filmen schon behandelt wurde. Im Film "Der 200 Jahre Mann" möchte der Roboter menschlich sein und als Individuum anerkannt werden. Oder in "I,Robot".  Aber auch Philip K. Dick hat sich in der Kurzgeschichte "Träumen Androiden von elektrischen Schafen" worauf Blade Runner basiert damit beschäfigt.
> 
> Robotergesetze – Wikipedia
> 
> Traumen Androiden von elektrischen Schafen? – Wikipedia



Die Battlestar Galactica Serie, sowie die Serie Caprica (Prequel zu BSG) beschäftigt sich auch mit der Individualität und Menschlichkeit von Maschinen / Robotern (der Cylonen). 



Headcrash schrieb:


> Data in Star Trek hat auch einen "Emotionschip". Aber der funktioniert glaube ich nicht so gut!



Der funktionierte schon zimlich gut, nur musst du halt auch wissen / deuten können was eben verschiedene Gefühle / Emotionen bedeuten.
Das kann man halt nicht einfach "logisch" erfassen, da Gefühle / Emotionen nicht direkt logisch zu beschreiben sind, vor allem wenn du dafür keine Basis hast woran du es selbst festmachen kannst.


----------



## RyzA (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Aber er konnte ihn abschalten.


Wirklich? Ich kann mich nicht mehr so genau dran erinnern, aber meine das er zwangsdeaktiviert werden mußte, weil er sich "komisch" benommen hat. 

Ist lange her wo ich die Folge mal gesehen habe.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die Battlestar Galactica Serie, sowie die Serie Caprica (Prequel zu BSG) beschäftigt sich auch mit der Individualität und Menschlichkeit von Maschinen / Robotern (der Cylonen).


Habe ich hier alles auf Bluray!





> Der funktionierte schon zimlich gut, nur musst du halt auch wissen / deuten können was eben verschiedene Gefühle / Emotionen bedeuten.
> Das kann man halt nicht einfach "logisch" erfassen, da Gefühle / Emotionen nicht direkt logisch zu beschreiben sind, vor allem wenn du dafür keine Basis hast woran du es selbst festmachen kannst.


Das kann gut möglich sein. Wenn er das nicht kannte... muß sich wohl erstmal dran gewöhnen.


----------



## xNeo92x (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Ganz einfach:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VrS6od6v0Ks

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Ich finde auch die Fragen spannend was überhaupt das Bewußtsein ist? Was es ausmacht. Und wie es genau definiert wird. Da gibt ja keine absolute Einigkeit.
Und was wäre die Konsequenzen, wenn man genau erklärt was es ist und wie es zu Stande kommt?
Was wäre mit dem freien Willen? Auch in Hinblick auf rechts-philosophische Fragen. 
Was wäre wenn wir gar keine Entscheidungen treffen können und die schon längst festgelegt sind? Hätte das Auswirkungen auf unser Leben oder nicht?
Kann man (höher entwickelten) Tieren auch ein Bewußtsein zusprechen? Wäre die Konsequenz nicht auch ein anderer Umgang mit ihnen?
Genauso wie bei hoch entwickelten Maschinen?

Ist das Bewußtsein das "Betriebssystem" und das Gehirn mit seinen Neuronen und Verknüpfungen die Hardware?
Oder ist es gleichzeitig beides?
Wenn wir denken programmieren wir doch unser Gehirn eigentlich um und beinflussen es. Unser denken kann auch Gefühle beieinflussen und umgekehrt Gefühle das denken.
Wenn wir das Gehirn "bewußt" selber umprogrammieren dann gibt es auch eine umgekehrte Interaktion Richtung Unterbewußtsein.  Also gegenseitige Beeinflussungen.
Und ich glaube das die höchste "Instanz" im Bewußtsein der Wille ist. 

Die Grundkriterien für ein Bewußtsein sein müßte ja sein:

- Ich Wahrnehmung  (durch Beobachtung, SPiegel usw)
- Ich Erkenntnis (durch Selbstreflektion der eigene Person, der Gedanken und des Verhaltens)
- kognitive Fähigkeiten, (denken, erinnern, vorstellen, logik usw)
- fühlen

Wobei ein Maschine welche nicht fühlt sich aber trotzdem seiner bewußt sein kann. Finde ich.


----------



## Two-Face (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ist das Bewußtsein das "Betriebssystem" und das Gehirn mit seinen Neuronen und Verknüpfungen die Hardware?
> Oder ist es gleichzeitig beides?


Eher letzteres, das Bewusstsein entwickelt sich ja aufgrund der Neuronen und Synapsen. Nur der Mensch und die wenigsten Tierarten haben ein echtes "Ich-Bewusstsein".
Ein Betriebssystem kannst du ja von einem Rechner einfach runterschmeißen und durch ein anderes austauschen, solange der Kernel zur Rechnerarchitektur kompatibel ist, dem Prozessor und dem Arbeitsspeicher ist das erst mal völlig wurscht.
Würdest du einen Menschen "umprogrammieren", so würden sich auch die Synapsen verändern. Die neuronalen Verknüpfungen bilden sich ja erst aufgrund der persönlichen Erfahrungen eines Menschen und das geht bereits im frühesten Kindesaler los. So bildet sich auch der Charakter eines Menschen.


Threshold schrieb:


> Was auch daran liegt, dass mit dem nächsten Terminator alles nach Teil 2 sowieso entsorgt wird. Gehört nicht mehr zum Kanon.


Nach Teil 2 hätte ja eigentlich Schluss sein müssen, das einzige, was danach noch zum Kanon gehörte, war die leider recht kurzlebige Fernsehserie^^
Alles sonst war ja nur Melken der Kuh, da wurde auf Ach und Krach versucht, noch Geld aus dem Franchise rauszuquetschen. Teil 3 nahm sich ja teilweise selber nicht ernst mit seinen billigen Effekten und der überhasteten Inszenierung.
Teil 4 war total verplant, wie eine Mischung aus Sci-Fi-Kriegsfilm und Roadmovie.
Und zu Teil 5 muss man ja nun gar nichts mehr sagen.

Eigentlich müsste man froh sein, wenn Cameron den "Termie" () endlich in Würde sterben lässt und das Franchise endlich beerdigt...


Threshold schrieb:


> Kennt man von Disney.
> 
> Aber Disney ist konsequenter. Nach dem Flop von Solo sind alle weitere Star Wars Story Filme Geschichte.


Ja, Disney war vorher schon so konsequent und hat das Film-Universum so dermaßen kastriert, dass einem als Fan des alten EU-Kanons die Galle hochkommt.


----------



## RyzA (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Würdest du einen Menschen "umprogrammieren", so würden sich auch die Synapsen verändern. Die neuronalen Verknüpfungen bilden sich ja erst aufgrund der persönlichen Erfahrungen eines Menschen und das geht bereits im frühesten Kindesaler los. So bildet sich auch der Charakter eines Menschen.


Ja die "Hardwarestruktur" hat sich über einen längeren Zeitraum angelegt. Gene, Umwelt und Erfahrungen haben Einfluss da drauf was eine Persönlichkeit ausmacht. Aber ist nicht unser Denken auch schon eine Art umprogrammieren? Wenn ich jetzt hier diskutiere über ein Thema so lenke ich doch mein Bewußtsein in eine bestimmte Richtung. Gewinne neue Erkenntnisse und Einsichten. Oder auch nicht...
Du weißt schon was ich meine!
Und können wir nicht auch bewußt das Unterbewußtsein beeinflussen, wenn es umgekehrt uns beeinflusst? Heisst glaube ich Autosuggestion. 
Es werden ja auch immer wieder neue Verknüpfungen angelegt unser Gehirn ist ja flexibel. Wir lernen ja das ganze Leben dazu, auch wenn es mit zunehmenden Alter schwerer fällt.


----------



## Two-Face (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Ein Programm ist ja so gesehen nur eine Sammlung von Algorithmen. Es sagt dem Rechner, was zu tun ist, wann es zu tun ist wenn es zu tun ist. Ist aber irgend' eine Bedingung nicht vorhanden und es tritt ein Fall auf, für den kein Algorithmus geschrieben wurde, so gibt der Rechner nur ein "Error" zurück und weiß nicht, was zu tun ist. 
Anders ist das ja bei einem empfindungsfähigem Wesen, es kann "denken" und improvisieren. Einem PC sagst du nicht, "Mach dies und wenn das nicht geht, dann denk' dir was aus". 
Wir können halt auf unsere Erinnerungen zurückgreifen und wissen aufgrund unserer Erfahrungen, welche Lösung für ein Problem ggf. angebracht wäre und können abwägen. 
Wenn du einen Menschen "umprogrammieren" willst, muss du wohl oder übel seinen "Speicher", also seine Erinnerungen, löschen - die Krux hierbei ist: Es gibt im Gehirn nicht nur einen Ort, an dem Erinnerungen gespeichert werden. Es gibt das prozedurale Gedächtnis, also dort, wo sich Fähigkeiten und Gewohnheiten im Alltag (z.B. Fahrradfahren) wiederfinden. Und es gibt das deklerative Gedächtnis, an dem bewusst erlerntes, wie Geschichte, Geografie oder Regeln, gespeichert werden. 
Wo und wie das Hirn das speichert wird immernoch erfoscht und neue Erkenntisse zu dem Thema sind mir noch nicht untergekommen.


----------



## RyzA (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Wenn du einen Menschen "umprogrammieren" willst, muss du wohl oder übel seinen "Speicher", also seine Erinnerungen, löschen - die Krux hierbei ist: Es gibt im Gehirn nicht nur einen Ort, an dem Erinnerungen gespeichert werden. Es gibt das prozedurale Gedächtnis, also dort, wo sich Fähigkeiten und Gewohnheiten im Alltag (z.B. Fahrradfahren) wiederfinden. Und es gibt das deklerative Gedächtnis, an dem bewusst erlerntes, wie Geschichte, Geografie oder Regeln, gespeichert werden.
> Wo und wie das Hirn das speichert wird immernoch erfoscht und neue Erkenntisse zu dem Thema sind mir noch nicht untergekommen.


Ja vielleicht war das mit "umprogrammieren" zu krass ausgedrückt. Ich meinte nur das bestimmte bewußte Denkweisen und eigene Einflussnahmen auf das denken, weitere (eigene Denkweisen) beeinflussen können.
Auch positives oder negatives denken . Und demnach auch Einfluss auf das Gedächtnis hat.

Oder wenn man bewußt etwas lernt. Z.B. einen Text auswendig. Oder ein Lied am Instrument. Oder einen Tanz. Dann "programmiert" man ja auf gewisse Weise sein Gehirn um.


----------



## Gamer090 (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

"Umprogrammieren" Geht schon, eigentlich passiert das im Kindesalter durch die Eltern in dem sie dem Kind sagen was er wie tun soll und was er lassen soll, da wird das Kind doch sozuagen programmiert oder nicht? 
Aber das Kind programmiert sich selbst, es lernt durch Nachahmung von den Eltern und was es so alles Täglich sieht und hört, woher lernen Kinder das fluchen z.B.?  Doffes Beispiel ich weiss, aber wenn die Eltern fluchen neben dem Kind dann denkt das Kind es sei Normal dies und das zu sagen und macht es genau so.


----------



## Two-Face (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Ja, im Kindesalter werden die Weichen gestellt, sind die erst mal auf eine Richtung festgelegt so lässt sich das aber später erst sehr schwer wieder "umstellen".
Auch wenn es leider sehr viele Menschen in unserer Gesellschaft offenbar nicht wahrhaben wollen: Jeder Charakter ist mit Produkt seiner früh-kindlichen Erfahrungen. 
Bringst du einem Kind in jungen Jahren grundlegende Werte, wie Empathie, Respekt und Fleiß nicht bei, so lernt es das später nur bedingt bis gar nicht. Das mit dem "umprogrammieren" ist halt verdammt schwer, da braucht es schon schwere Kaliber, wie Hypnose oder geistige Konditionierung. Oder eine Möglichkeit, Erinnerungen "einzupflanzen". _Total Recall_ lässt größen.

Das liegt daran, dass im Kleinkindalter die meisten synaptischen Verknüpfungen eingegangen werden, danach nimmt es kontinuierlich ab. Deswegen kommt es auch einem so vor, dass je älter man wird, die Zeit immer schneller vergehen würde.


----------



## RyzA (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

@Two-Face: Ich  meinte auch ncht das  verändern der Persönlichkeit und seiner Struktur. Die soll ja erhalten bleiben!

Aber meiner Meinung nach kann man sein Bewußtsein/Gehirn  trotzdem bis zu einen bestimmten Grad beeinflussen oder sogar programmieren. Ich hatte ja ein paar Beispiele genannt. Autosuggestion und das erlernen von neuen Dingen z.B..

Interessante und spannende Dikussion auf jeden Fall! Danke schon mal dafür!


----------



## Tilfred (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Lass' den Prophezeiungsquatsch mal außen vor, auf diesen esoterischen Mist gehe ich nicht ein.



Eine untergegangene Zivilisation die sich neuen Lebensraum sucht, baut und besiedelt ist esoterischer Mist?

Ist das nicht Stoff für tolle "Sience" Fiction?


----------



## Tilfred (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich  meinte auch ncht das  verändern der Persönlichkeit und seiner Struktur. Die soll ja erhalten bleiben!



Ähnlich wie in der "Sechste Tag" mit Arnie oder "Prestige – Die Meister der Magie" wo sogar der Klon mit gleichem Bewußtsein nebenher existiert.

Aber trotzdem nachher 2 Individuen sind. Hierbei natürlich von Vorteil das die beiden, wie jeder Mensch, nicht vernetzt sind.

Das würde zeigen daß wir bis auf Äußerlichkeiten (sogar das Geschlecht) vom Programm her gleich sind. Jeder ist ich!


----------



## RyzA (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Ähnlich wie in der "Sechste Tag" mit Arnie oder "Prestige – Die Meister der Magie" wo sogar der Klon mit gleichem Bewußtsein nebenher existiert.
> 
> Aber trotzdem nachher 2 Individuen sind. Hierbei natürlich von Vorteil das die beiden, wie jeder Mensch, nicht vernetzt sind.
> 
> Das würde zeigen daß wir bis auf Äußerlichkeiten (sogar das Geschlecht) vom Programm her gleich sind. Jeder ist ich!


Eineiige Zwillinge sind auch nicht die selben Persönlichkeiten. Auch wenn sie die selben Erbinformationen haben.
Daran kann man sehen wie groß Umwelteinflüsse sind.
Wenn Klone exakt gleich seinen sollen müßte man das Bewutßsein 1:1 kopieren mit allen drum und dran.

Apropos Bewußtsein kopieren... wäre eine Möglichkeit sich unsterblich zu machen. Aber moment mal... kommt mir bekannt vor ... "Transcendence" mit Johnny Depp.


----------



## Threshold (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Wirklich? Ich kann mich nicht mehr so genau dran erinnern, aber meine das er zwangsdeaktiviert werden mußte, weil er sich "komisch" benommen hat.



Das war im Kinofilm. Wo Picard zusammen mit Data das Schiff nach den Borg durchsucht und Data den Chip abschaltet und Picard ihn dafür beneidet.


----------



## RyzA (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das war im Kinofilm. Wo Picard zusammen mit Data das Schiff nach den Borg durchsucht und Data den Chip abschaltet und Picard ihn dafür beneidet.


Ich meine da gab es auch noch eine Folge. Da ist Data durchgedreht. Und sie mußten ihn zwangsabschalten. Aber 100% sicher bin ich mir jetzt nicht.


----------



## Tilfred (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Wenn Klone exakt gleich seinen sollen müßte man das Bewutßsein 1:1 kopieren mit allen drum und dran.



The 6th Day – Wikipedia Da wird Bewußtsein wieder auf den Klon übertragen. Hab ich deshalb erwähnt!



Headcrash schrieb:


> Apropos Bewußtsein kopieren... wäre eine Möglichkeit sich unsterblich zu machen.



Die gibt es ja. Deswegen ja das Warten auf "Jesus". Den "Alien" mit der Technik! Was sollte denn sonst die "frohe Botschaft" sein? "Freibier für alle!"?


----------



## RyzA (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Tilfred schrieb:


> The 6th Day – Wikipedia Da wird Bewußtsein wieder auf den Klon übertragen. Hab ich deshalb erwähnt!


Ah ok. Ja hast Recht. Schon länger her wo ich den gesehen habe.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Geht man davon aus, dass die Matrix nur Nervensignale an den Partizipant zurücksendet, so bleibt eben die Frage zurück, warum man stirbt, wenn man _in_ der Matrix auch stirbt? Durch den - virtuellen - Tod ausgelöste, extreme Nervenreize erklärbar. Aber: Das wüssten die Menschen dann aber auch nicht erst seit gestern und sie hätten sich längst mittels geistiger Kondition drauf einstellen können. So, wie in einem luzidem Traum, "ey, ich wurde zwar grade erschossen, aber das ist ja nicht real, also kann ich auch nicht tot sein".



Nuja: Die Menschen wissen aber eben nichts davon und können sich nicht darauf einstellen. Sie haben knallharte Todesangst, welche bekanntermaßen auch außerhalb von Wachowski-Filmen Tod durch z.B. Herzstillstand auslösen kann. Außerdem ist davon auszugehen, dass die Hardware der Matrix keine Sicherheitsbarrieren hat, sondern alle Gefühle 1:1 weitergibt (es soll eben Wehtun), so dass es zu sehr starken Reizungen kommt. Umgekehrt müssten die physischen Körper extrem empfindlich sein, weil sie (Neo natürlich ausgenommen...) null Kondition haben, seit Jahrzehnten nur in einer künstlichen Fruchtblase rumliegen. Das wäre dann so ähnlich, wie wenn du zu einer 90 jährigen Patientin auf die Intensivstation gehst, ihr einen Revolver an Kopf hälst und abdrückt. Die ist dann auch mit Platzpatronen tot.



> In den Filmen kann das aber nur Neo, weil Neo eben Neo ist.
> Dazu kommt noch, dass im zweiten Teil (o.k., der war wie der dritte nicht toll, aber gehört halt zum Filmkanon) einer der Cyberpunk-Rebellen von einem Smithklon "geklont" und dann zurück in die "reale" Welt geschickt wird. Wurde da ein Upload ins Hirn gemacht oder einfach das "Betriebssystem" gewechselt?
> Kannst du einen Menschen enfach komplett "formatieren", seine bisherigen Erfharungen und Werte völlig in den Ausgangszustand zurückversetzen (also in die Werkseinstellungen) und ihm einfach mal eine komplett andere Persönlichkeit verpassen?
> Poah, der Brainfuck wird langsam schon spürbar.



Wie gesagt: Ab Teil 2 kommst du mit Logik nicht mehr weiter 




> Aber mal zum Gehirn und dessen Vergleichbarkeit mit Computern: Ich bezweifle ganz stark, dass unser Hirn sowas wie ein Binärrechner ist. Wir können nicht nur "Ja" oder "Nein" sagen, sondern wie kennen eben auch das "vielleicht". Bringe das mal einem Computer bei. Sollte unser Gehirn eine Art Quantencomputer sein - wovon inzwischen manche Wissenschaftler ausgehen - so lässt sich das wohl kaum einfach in einen Binärrechner "übertragen".
> Vor allem nicht bei - wie viel waren es noch gleich? 100 Billionen Synapsen, deren Zustände du ja alle erst mal erfassen willst. Viel Spaß.



Unser Hirn ist definitiv kein Digital-, sondern ein Analogrechner. Die gabs in der Elektronik auch mal, aber sie sind schwierig zu miniaturisieren und man benutzt Computer vor allem, um exakte Ergebnisse zu erhalten, wofür Analogrechner und menschliche Gehirne ziemlich schlecht geeignet sind. Deswegen werden heute meines Wissens nach keine mehr gebaut - aber mal abwarten, ob das in Zeiten der Autonomisierung so bleibt. Man geht für KI-Trainer ja schon wieder auf 16 und 8 Bit Genauigkeit runter.

Zu den Synapsen habe ich oben schon was gesagt: Nur ein sehr kleiner Teil des Hirns ist mit Denken beschäftigt. Das meiste ist Verwaltung unseres Körpers und Analyse unserer Sinneswahrnehmungen. Man konnte schon vor 20 Jahren auf einer handelsüblichen Endkunden-CPU quasi die gesamte von einem Piloten für das Fliegen eines Flugzeuges aufgewendete geistige Leistung berechnen lassen, vorausgesetzt der virtuelle Pilot erhielt alle Fluginformation direkt als Rohdaten und musste sie nicht erst von für Menschen gebaute Instrumente ablesen. In der Bedienung vieler technischer Einrichtungen (wo genau das quasi immer der Fall ist), ist ein beliebiger ARM-Mikrocontroller heute nicht nur wesentlich billiger, sondern in der Regel auch wesentlich besser, als es ein Mensch je sein könnte.




Headcrash schrieb:


> @ruyven_macaran
> Die Embryo Szene wurde gezeigt als Morpheus Neo das erste mal von der Realität erzählt. Wo man die riesigen "Plantagen" oder "Farmen" der Maschinen sehen konnte.



*recherchier*
Hmm. Stimmt, da hatte ich was vergessen. Ändert aber auch wenig am Gesamtbild.



> Nur was ich bis heute nicht wirklich verstanden habe: die Maschinen züchten und halten die Menschen am leben um ihnen Energie abzuzapfen. Sie erschaffen eine komplexe Matrix. Aber soviel Energie liefert der menschliche Körper doch gar nicht?
> Außerdem ist die Maschinenstadt teilweise über den Wolken, wo auch Sonne hinkommt, da könnte sie doch ganz einfach Solarenergie gewinnen. Oder bei ihrer Technologie gleich ins All um von dort Solarenergie zu gewinnen.
> Sowieso, sie könnte auch bestimmt Atomstrom gewinnen, so intelligent und entwickelt wie sie sind.
> Ich habe nicht ganz verstanden warum sie sich dann die Arbeit mit den Menschen gemacht haben. Zumal der Mensch für sie ja auch gefährlich werden kann.



Atom, interstellare Sonnenenergie oder ganz trivial Umsetzung von Biomasse - wir haben schon heute Brennstoffzellen-ähnliche Konstrukte, die aus Zuckerlösung mehr elektrische Energie gewinnen, als wenn man erst noch einen Menschen dazwischenschaltet. Und selbst wenn man unbedingt etwas biologisches benutzen möchte, dann wären Zellkulturen der Brustmuskulatur von Zitterrochen immer noch um Welten besser, als ganze Menschen. Aber solche Fragen liegen offenbar außerhalb der Reichweite von Matrix - wie auch so triviale Dinge wie "woher kommen eigentlich die Nährstoffe, mit denen die Menschen gefüttert werden?". Die Menschen in Matrix waren immerhin so blöd, dass sie sämtliche Pflanzen und damit die Grundlage alles nicht-elektrischen Lebens auf der Erde vernichtet haben.




Two-Face schrieb:


> Natürlich haben die Programme in der Matrix Gefühle; Schau dir Smith an, der verkörpert Wut, Hass, Verachtung.
> Der Merowinger ist genauso ein Programm (und zwar ein frankophiles!) und hat offenkundig sexuelle Vorlieben, genauso wie Monica Belucci, die einem erst nach einem deftigen Schmatzer das gibt, was man will.
> Im dritten Teil trifft Neo ja auf diese "indische" Familie, die ja auch nichts anderes als reine Software sind und trotzdem ein Kind haben (auch wieder sowas, worauf nur die Wachowskis kommen konnten).



Sind das alles Maschinen? Ich habe zumindest einen Teil der Charaktere immer als Kooperationspartner der Maschinen wahrgenommen. Im ersten Teil (wie gesagt, den Rest kann man eh in der Pfeife rauchen) hoben sich nur das Orakel und Smith ein Bißchen ab, waren aber auch ausdrücklich als Sonderfälle gekennzeichnet. Smiths Angleichung an die Menschen, die er eigentlich jagt, ist sogar ein zentrales Thema der Filme.



> Und Skynet hat die Menschheit ja nicht völlig ausgelöscht, sondern einen ganzen Haufen übriggelassen, um "aufzuräumen". Aber was wollte Skynet denn drüber hinaus? Angenommen, die Bedrohung "Menschheit" ist völlig ausradiert, was dann? Wird's den Maschinen dann langweilig und schießen sich auf den Mond?
> Was weder die Matrix-Filme und schon erst recht nicht Terminator erklären oder rüberbringen, sind halt die grundsätzlichen, philosophischen Fragen zum Thema KI.



Skynet versucht sich selbst zu schützen. Komplexere Ambitionen werden nie geschildert und sind als Handlungsmotivation auch gar nicht nötig. Umgekehrt gibt es ab T3 aufwärts (nicht das man sich das antun sollte) immer wieder ruhende Terminatoren zu sehen, vermutlich schaltet Skynet nicht benötigte Maschinen also einfach ab, um Verschleiß und Energie zu sparen. Nach Vernichtung der Rebellion wäre dass dann der flächendeckende Zustand.



> Ein besseres Beispiel wären da schon die Replikanten aus _Blade Runner_ oder Data aus _Star Trek_. Die taugen zur Diskussion solcher Themen wesentlich besser, als zwei Filmreihen, die in erster Linie Actionfilme basierend auf purer Hollywood-Fantasie sind.^^



Hängt davon ab, worüber man diskutiert. Sowohl Data als auch Blade Runner beschäftigen sich mit der Frage, welche Position und Rechte ein künstlich nachgebauter Mensch in der Gesellschaft hätte. Wobei gerade im Falle von Data der Maschinen-Aspekt komplett arbiträr ist. Er könnte auch aus beliebigen anderen Gründen "der Außenseiter" sein, nicht umsonst hat er 1:1 die gleiche Rolle, die in anderen Star Trek Serien immer von Vulkaniern gespielt wird. (Ausnahme: DS9 mit einer Aufteilung auf Gründer & Symbiont)

Terminator dagegen fragt (in einem markigen Halbzeiler. Über die Schulter hinweg. Zwischen zwei Feuerbällen.), was eigentlich eine handlungsfähige Entität ausmacht und wann eine Maschine zu einer solchen wird. (Wie ich finde eine sehr spannende Frage. Denn wir wissen bis heute nichts handfestes über Intelligenz, außer dass sie eine gewisse Menge verknüpfter Rechenleistung voraussetzt. Internet anyone?) Zumindest die bisherige Diskussion hier drehte sich aber um Wahrnehmung und Realität bzw. Bild davon. Da sind Star Trek und Blade Runner die falschen Ansprechpartner, solche Themen gibt es in Matrix, Inception, Total Recall, Tron




Threshold schrieb:


> Was auch daran liegt, dass mit dem nächsten Terminator alles nach Teil 2 sowieso entsorgt wird. Gehört nicht mehr zum Kanon.
> Kennt man von Disney.
> Aber Disney ist konsequenter. Nach dem Flop von Solo sind alle weitere Star Wars Story Filme Geschichte.



Wage ich zu bezweifeln. Zumal Solo imho als Film und auch als Star Wars immer noch immer noch über dem Durchschnitt der Reihe steht, vom Disney-Reboot eines gewissen anderen SciFi-Franchises ganz zu schweigen...




Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich finde auch die Fragen spannend was überhaupt das Bewußtsein ist? Was es ausmacht. Und wie es genau definiert wird. Da gibt ja keine absolute Einigkeit.
> Und was wäre die Konsequenzen, wenn man genau erklärt was es ist und wie es zu Stande kommt?
> Was wäre mit dem freien Willen? Auch in Hinblick auf rechts-philosophische Fragen.
> Was wäre wenn wir gar keine Entscheidungen treffen können und die schon längst festgelegt sind? Hätte das Auswirkungen auf unser Leben oder nicht?



Das hätte dann wohl per Definition aus sich heraus keine Auswirkungen, zumindest keine die nicht schon lange feststehen .



> Kann man (höher entwickelten) Tieren auch ein Bewußtsein zusprechen? Wäre die Konsequenz nicht auch ein anderer Umgang mit ihnen?
> Genauso wie bei hoch entwickelten Maschinen?



Ich weiß nicht, was "man""kann" und viele Menschen weigern sich beharliche, Tiere irgendwelche Rechte abzusprechen, aber es gibt definitiv keine qualitative neurologische Abgrenzung. Wir denken zwar ein bißschen mehr, als andere, aber von den prinzipiellen Möglichkeiten her nicht anders und jedesmal wenn uns irgendein Test einfällt, mit dem Tiere über die Kommunikatinsbarriere ihre geistige Leistungsfähigkeit beweisen können, bestehen i.d.R. eine ganze Reihe von Arten diesen erfolgreich.

Aber vermutlich wollen die meisten Menschen nicht über sowas nachdenken, weil die Schlüsse über sich selbst so unschön sind. (Listet man z.B. Tierarten nach der ihnen im allgemeinen zugesprochenen Intelligenz auf und versucht diese Abzustufen, dann korrelieren diese Grenzen nicht im geringsten mit Fähigkeiten wie Erinnerungsvermögen, Kombinationsgabe oder Problemlösungsvermögen. Aber vergleichsweise gut mit Beobachtungen zum Thema "Lüge", "Betrug", "Vergewaltigung" und "Krieg". Arten, die dazu nicht fähig sind, bewerten wir für gewöhnlich als blöd...)



> Ist das Bewußtsein das "Betriebssystem" und das Gehirn mit seinen Neuronen und Verknüpfungen die Hardware?
> Oder ist es gleichzeitig beides?



Unser Gehirn arbeitet definitiv mit (zeitweise) fester Verdrahtung und hat somit, ähnlich wie frühe Rechenmaschinen oder FPGAs, keine Trennung zwischen Soft- und Hardware.



> Die Grundkriterien für ein Bewußtsein sein müßte ja sein:
> 
> - Ich Wahrnehmung  (durch Beobachtung, SPiegel usw)
> - Ich Erkenntnis (durch Selbstreflektion der eigene Person, der Gedanken und des Verhaltens)
> ...




Ist genauso ein !sprachlicher! Grenzprozess, wie bei "wahrnehmen": Praktisch haben wir in unserer Sprache "Bewußtsein" nur als Assoziation mit einem bewusst in unserer Umgebung handelnden Menschen. Dafür braucht der eine ganze Menge Fähigkeiten (Wahrnehmung, Interpretation, Selbsteinordnung, Motivation) und wir behandeln ihn normalerweise als Black Box, ohne zu beurteilen, welche davon denn jetzt gerade wichtig ist. Will man den Menschen zerlegen, muss man halt neu Definieren, wie die Einzelteile heißen - für das Bewusstsein sehen die meisten Menschen ein "Ich"-Selbstbild als wichtigstes Element an, darüber hinaus wird es schnell undurchsichtig. Und da man das Vorhandensein eines Selbstbildes nicht prüfen kann, ist diese Definition für artübergreifende Debatten nutzlos. (Ganz abgesehen davon, dass auch dieses Selbstbild i.d.R. schon physisch ziemlich vage ist. Gehört z.B. ein Krebstumor zum "ich"? Die Bakterien auf unserer Haut? Die im Darm, ohne die wir nicht überleben könnten? Abgestorbenes, nicht extentielles Gewebe wie Fingernägel? Verliert man einen Teil des "ichs", wenn man "seine" Haare abschneidet? Oder ist das "ich" etwas rein metaphysisches und nichtmal das Gehirn ist Teil des Ichs? Und damit auch nicht Teil eines naturwissenschaftlichen Weltbildes, sondern religiöser Aberglaube?)


----------



## Threshold (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich meine da gab es auch noch eine Folge. Da ist Data durchgedreht. Und sie mußten ihn zwangsabschalten. Aber 100% sicher bin ich mir jetzt nicht.



Das war die Folge mit Lore. wo er die Kontrolle über Data erlangen konnte, weil er durch den Emotion Chip eine Hintertür öffnen konnte, um Data mit negativen Emotionen zu überfluten.


----------



## Threshold (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wage ich zu bezweifeln. Zumal Solo imho als Film und auch als Star Wars immer noch immer noch über dem Durchschnitt der Reihe steht, vom Disney-Reboot eines gewissen anderen SciFi-Franchises ganz zu schweigen...



Solo hat deutlich weniger eingespielt als die Vorgänger. Unter 1 Milliarde ist eben heute ein Flop.
War wohl nix! Disney kippt nach „Solo“-Flop weitere „Star Wars“-Spin-Offs


----------



## RyzA (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das hätte dann wohl per Definition aus sich heraus keine Auswirkungen, zumindest keine die nicht schon lange feststehen .


Naja, aber rechtlich müßte das Auswirkungen haben. Man war dann ja quasi nicht selber für eine Tat verantwortlich, sondern die Naturgesetze.





> Ich weiß nicht, was "man""kann" und viele Menschen weigern sich beharliche, Tiere irgendwelche Rechte abzusprechen, aber es gibt definitiv keine qualitative neurologische Abgrenzung. Wir denken zwar ein bißschen mehr, als andere, aber von den prinzipiellen Möglichkeiten her nicht anders und jedesmal wenn uns irgendein Test einfällt, mit dem Tiere über die Kommunikatinsbarriere ihre geistige Leistungsfähigkeit beweisen können, bestehen i.d.R. eine ganze Reihe von Arten diesen erfolgreich.
> 
> Aber vermutlich wollen die meisten Menschen nicht über sowas nachdenken, weil die Schlüsse über sich selbst so unschön sind. (Listet man z.B. Tierarten nach der ihnen im allgemeinen zugesprochenen Intelligenz auf und versucht diese Abzustufen, dann korrelieren diese Grenzen nicht im geringsten mit Fähigkeiten wie Erinnerungsvermögen, Kombinationsgabe oder Problemlösungsvermögen. Aber vergleichsweise gut mit Beobachtungen zum Thema "Lüge", "Betrug", "Vergewaltigung" und "Krieg". Arten, die dazu nicht fähig sind, bewerten wir für gewöhnlich als blöd...)


Ja leider. Selbst wenn man sich auf eine allgemein anerkannte Bewußtseinsdefinition einigen könnte und es bei gewissen Geschöpfen feststellen würde, würde sich die Masse (oder die Mächtigen) dagegen wehren und sie nicht anerkennen. Das gleiche gilt für K.I.s (wenn sie vielleicht irgendwann mal soweit sind wie SciFi Filmen).  Der Mensch übt lieber Macht aus und unterdrückt schwächere. Das macht er ja auch mit seinesgleichen.





> Ist genauso ein !sprachlicher! Grenzprozess, wie bei "wahrnehmen": Praktisch haben wir in unserer Sprache "Bewußtsein" nur als Assoziation mit einem bewusst in unserer Umgebung handelnden Menschen. Dafür braucht der eine ganze Menge Fähigkeiten (Wahrnehmung, Interpretation, Selbsteinordnung, Motivation) und wir behandeln ihn normalerweise als Black Box, ohne zu beurteilen, welche davon denn jetzt gerade wichtig ist. Will man den Menschen zerlegen, muss man halt neu Definieren, wie die Einzelteile heißen - für das Bewusstsein sehen die meisten Menschen ein "Ich"-Selbstbild als wichtigstes Element an, darüber hinaus wird es schnell undurchsichtig. Und da man das Vorhandensein eines Selbstbildes nicht prüfen kann, ist diese Definition für artübergreifende Debatten nutzlos. (Ganz abgesehen davon, dass auch dieses Selbstbild i.d.R. schon physisch ziemlich vage ist. Gehört z.B. ein Krebstumor zum "ich"? Die Bakterien auf unserer Haut? Die im Darm, ohne die wir nicht überleben könnten? Abgestorbenes, nicht extentielles Gewebe wie Fingernägel? Verliert man einen Teil des "ichs", wenn man "seine" Haare abschneidet? Oder ist das "ich" etwas rein metaphysisches und nichtmal das Gehirn ist Teil des Ichs? Und damit auch nicht Teil eines naturwissenschaftlichen Weltbildes, sondern religiöser Aberglaube?)


Ich mache ein Bewußtsein nicht unbedingt vom Körper abhängig (wobei das für organische Lebewesen wie uns wohl zutrifft). Auch eine K.I. in welcher Form auch immer könnte dazu theoretisch in der Lage sein.
Das ist eigentlich nur eine Frage der Zeit. Eine Sache der Programmierung und Hardware.
Und natürlich muß man sich sprachlich einigen und auch auf gewisse Definitionenskriterien. Sonst redet man aneinander vorbei.
Umgangsprachlich ist für viele "Selbstbewußtsein" ja synonym für Selbtwertgefühl. Was philosophisch ja was anderes ist. Und hat da eher mit Selbsterkenntnis und Reflektion zu tun. Es ist nicht leicht!
Ich kenne Menschen die haben kein hohes Selbstwertgefühl sind aber trotzdem sehr reflektiert.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Naja, aber rechtlich müßte das Auswirkungen haben. Man war dann ja quasi nicht selber für eine Tat verantwortlich, sondern die Naturgesetze.



Juristisch hätte das vermutlich weitreichende Auswirkungen, aber straftechnisch könnte ein Nachfolgesystem 1:1 die gleichen Entscheidungen treffen. Ob sich ein Mensch "frei" unter gegebenen Umständen einschließlich drohender respektive vorangegangener Strafen zu einer Tat entschließt, oder ob diese Tat zwingende Folge seiner Umgebung einschließlich drohender und vorangegangener Strafen ist, macht in der Praxis erstmal keinen Unterschied. Schon heute wissen wir, dass man zahlreiche Straftaten präventiv viel besser verhindern könnte, als durch (eben-nicht-)abschreckende Strafen, setzten dieses Wissen aber nicht um.



> Ich mache ein Bewußtsein nicht unbedingt vom Körper abhängig (wobei das für organische Lebewesen wie uns wohl zutrifft). Auch eine K.I. in welcher Form auch immer könnte dazu theoretisch in der Lage sein.
> Das ist eigentlich nur eine Frage der Zeit. Eine Sache der Programmierung und Hardware.
> Und natürlich muß man sich sprachlich einigen und auch auf gewisse Definitionenskriterien. Sonst redet man aneinander vorbei.
> Umgangsprachlich ist für viele "Selbstbewußtsein" ja synonym für Selbtwertgefühl. Was philosophisch ja was anderes ist. Und hat da eher mit Selbsterkenntnis und Reflektion zu tun. Es ist nicht leicht!
> Ich kenne Menschen die haben kein hohes Selbstwertgefühl sind aber trotzdem sehr reflektiert.



Nunja, dass "Selbstbewusstsein" und das umgangssprachliche "selbstbewusst" nicht bedeutungsgleich sind, sondern man sich durchaus bewusst sein kann, wenig wert zu sein, sollte konsensfähig sein. Aber darüber hinaus sprechen viele Menschen ein Bewusstsein nur Lebewesen mit besonderer Ausstattung, inbesondere der Eigenschaft "ist ein Mensch" oder zumindest "ein Primat" zu. Warum dem so sein müssen soll, war für mich nie nachvollziehbar - aber vermutlich würden diese Menschen auch einem Computer von vorneherein jedes Bewusstsein absprechen. Ein Aspekt dabei wäre zum Beispiel obiger freier Wille: Es gibt keine Möglichkeit, diesen beim Menschen (oder irgendwem anders) nachzuweisen und in einem naturwissenschaftlichen Weltbild hat er eigentlich keinen Platz. Aber wenn man ihn zum zwingenden Bestandteil eines Bewusstseins erklärt (und willkürlich den Menschen einen zuspricht), dann hat eine volldeterministische Maschine, wie sie Computer per Definition sind, eben kein Bewusstsein.


----------



## RyzA (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ein Aspekt dabei wäre zum Beispiel obiger freier Wille: Es gibt keine Möglichkeit, diesen beim Menschen (oder irgendwem anders) nachzuweisen und in einem naturwissenschaftlichen Weltbild hat er eigentlich keinen Platz. Aber wenn man ihn zum zwingenden Bestandteil eines Bewusstseins erklärt (und willkürlich den Menschen einen zuspricht), dann hat eine volldeterministische Maschine, wie sie Computer per Definition sind, eben kein Bewusstsein.


Ich dachte es wäre eher umgekehrt: das man grundsätzlich dem Menschen einen freien Willen zuspricht.  Und erst der Nachweis eines absoluten Determinismus diesen wiederlegen würde oder könnte.
Aber vielleicht ist es auch eine Zwischenform, ein "Überlagerungszustand" und "Wechselspiel". Unser denken und handeln wird teils determiniert (durch physikalische und chemische Vorgänge), umgekehrt haben wir auch Einfluss auf unser Denken und unbewußten Vorgänge usw. Also eine Art Quantenzustand oder  Interaktion/Wechselwirkung.

Wenn der freie Wille nur eine Illusion wäre, wäre das schon sehr enttäuschend. Dann sind wir in allem was wir machen "vorprogrammiert". Und eigentlich auch nur willenlose (biologische) Maschinen.
Dann stand schon (lange) vorher fest was ich hier schreibe... irgendwie doof...

Edit: Wobei ich aber eigentlich auch die Auffassung vertrete, dass wenn eine K.I. ein gewisses Level und "Bewußtsein" erreicht, also selbstständig wird, auch einen Willen entwickelt. Ich will diese Eigenschaft Maschinen und künstlichen Intelligenzen nicht absprechen. Ist dann nur die Frage wie "frei" der Wille ist.


----------



## Adi1 (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Dieses psychlogische Gequatsche ist doch einfach nur Grütze 

Uns gibt es, und fertig 

Es gibt keine höhere Macht, und auch keine anderen Dimensionen oder Sphären,

wenn unser Heimatgestirn expandiert, ist hier Ruhe im Karton


----------



## RyzA (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Dieses psychlogische Gequatsche ist doch einfach nur Grütze


Nicht nur Psychologie... das ist hier interdisziplinär.



> Uns gibt es, und fertig
> 
> Es gibt keine höhere Macht, und auch keine anderen Dimensionen oder Sphären,
> 
> wenn unser Heimatgestirn expandiert, ist hier Ruhe im Karton


Blasphemie!!!


----------



## Adi1 (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Nö, Stand der wissenschaftlichen Erforschung


----------



## RyzA (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Nö, Stand der wissenschaftlichen Erforschung


In Bezug auf unseren Sonne hast du Recht. Aber bis die sich zum roten Riesen aufbläht vergehen nochmal 5 Milliarden Jahre oder so.
Viel wahrscheinlicher ist das hier vorher noch ein großer Brocken einschlägt und uns zu schaffen macht. Oder wir uns gegenseitig vernichten. Oder Supervulkane, Gammablitze... naja jetzt weiche ich ab.


----------



## Adi1 (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Nö, soweit brauchst du gar nicht denken,

in spätestens 100 Jahren ist hier Ruhe,

wir werden dann nur eine temporäre Erscheinung gewesen sein 

Dann wird sich die Erde im Laufe von 100-erten Millionen Jahren  regenerieren.

Und dann wirds die Evolution machen


----------



## RyzA (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Mach mir doch den Thread hier nicht kaputt!

Ich hoffe mal nicht das der Mensch sich so schnell verabschiedet.


----------



## Gamer090 (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Kommt drauf an ob dieses Verschwinden Real oder nur im Traum passiert   In diesem Thread geht es ja darum, was echt und was nicht echt ist.


----------



## RyzA (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an ob dieses Verschwinden Real oder nur im Traum passiert   In diesem Thread geht es ja darum, was echt und was nicht echt ist.


Das wird man wohl nicht herausfinden können. Und aus dem Jenseits hat auch noch niemand mit uns kommuniziert.


----------



## Gamer090 (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Das wird man wohl nicht herausfinden können. Und aus dem Jenseits hat auch noch niemand mit uns kommuniziert.



Ach komm, da hat uns Hollywood aber was anderes erzählt


----------



## RyzA (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Ok. Manche Sachen in Hollywood werden wohl nie Realität sein oder werden. Wobei ich persönlich ein Leben nach dem Tod nicht ausschließe. Kann mir nicht vorstellen das dann einfach alles zu Ende sein soll.

Aber andere Ideen aus dem Bereich "Science Fiction" sind schon eingetreten. Interessant ist wenn Visionen Wirklichkeit werden. Jules Verne z.B. hat schon vor über 100 Jahren von Raumfahrt geschrieben. Stattgefunden hat sie tatsächlich dann ein halbes Jahrhundert später.


----------



## Gamer090 (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Das Leben nach dem Tod ist aber was anderes als Raumfahrt, hier geht es nicht um Technik sondern um etwas das sich schwer beweisen lässt. Zwar behaupten viele Religionen das es sowas gibt, aber bewiesen werden konnte es noch nie.. Muss natürlich nicht falsch sein was die Religionen behapten aber die Frage ist auch wie man sowas beweisen will.


----------



## RyzA (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Ja das ist was anderes. Ich hatte als du das mit Hollywood geschrieben hast an den Film "Hinter dem Horizont" gedacht mit Robin Williams.
Ein Leben nach dem Tod läßt sich nicht beweisen, es sei denn jemand kommuniziert mit uns oder kommt wieder zurück.

SciFi hat aber auch seinen Platz hier im Thread. Da es um Realitätsfragen geht. 
Über Matrix und KIs hatten wir ja  schon gesprochen.
Ich finde es  halt auch  spannend wenn Visionen Wirklichkeit werden. Jules Verne war nur ein Beispiel.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich dachte es wäre eher umgekehrt: das man grundsätzlich dem Menschen einen freien Willen zuspricht.  Und erst der Nachweis eines absoluten Determinismus diesen wiederlegen würde oder könnte.
> Aber vielleicht ist es auch eine Zwischenform, ein "Überlagerungszustand" und "Wechselspiel". Unser denken und handeln wird teils determiniert (durch physikalische und chemische Vorgänge), umgekehrt haben wir auch Einfluss auf unser Denken und unbewußten Vorgänge usw. Also eine Art Quantenzustand oder  Interaktion/Wechselwirkung.
> 
> Wenn der freie Wille nur eine Illusion wäre, wäre das schon sehr enttäuschend. Dann sind wir in allem was wir machen "vorprogrammiert". Und eigentlich auch nur willenlose (biologische) Maschinen.
> ...



Ich kann dir nicht sagen, wie es philosopisch oder psychologisch aussieht (in der Theologie gibt es sowas wie Geist und Seele natürlich), aber rein naturwissenschaftlich gibt es nicht einmal Platz für sowas wie "freier Wille": Unser Gehirn ist ein biochemischer Aparat, in dem alle Abläufe den Vorgaben der Naturgesetze folgen. Gleiches gilt für eine KI auf einem Prozessor. Man kann auch Quantenebene darüber diskutieren, ob es in (scheinbar) chaotischen Systemen so etwas wie puren "Zufall" gibt, aber es gibt auf alle Fälle keine Entität, die Ionen/Elektronen "willentlich" in die eine oder die andere Richtung schubst. Was unser Gehirn ausspuckt ist eine Reaktion auf externe Reize, basierend auf seinem vorrangehenden Zustand, welcher seinerseits aus den Reizen der Vergangenheit und genetischen Vorgaben resultiert. Zahl der Einfluss nehmenden Reize und Erfahrungen sowie die Interaktion zwischen diesen sind zwar so komplex, dass wir keine Chance hätten, jemals Entscheidungen präzise vorherzusagen, aber das heißt nicht, dass diese nicht nach fixen Vorgaben entstehen.


----------



## RyzA (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Man kann auch Quantenebene darüber diskutieren, ob es in (scheinbar) chaotischen Systemen so etwas wie puren "Zufall" gibt, aber es gibt auf alle Fälle keine Entität, die Ionen/Elektronen "willentlich" in die eine oder die andere Richtung schubst.


Vielleicht gibt es ja einen "Auserwählten "der das kann?


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Vielleicht gibt es ja einen "Auserwählten "der das kann?



Die Quantenphysik steht ja für Wahrscheinlichkeiten. Man kann das Zufall nennen.


----------



## RyzA (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Quantenphysik steht ja für Wahrscheinlichkeiten. Man kann das Zufall nennen.


Ich meinte aber keinen Zufall!


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich meinte aber keinen Zufall!



Ja, und damit irrst du. 
Schrödingers Katze. 
Niemand weiß, wann ein bestimmtes Atom zerfällt. Es gibt nur eine Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass es zerfällt.


----------



## RyzA (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, und damit irrst du.
> Schrödingers Katze.
> Niemand weiß, wann ein bestimmtes Atom zerfällt. Es gibt nur eine Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass es zerfällt.


Es ging darum ob wir einen "freien Willen" haben und wir umkehrten Einfluss auf unsere Psyche haben.
Also wir z.B. durch unser Unterbewußtsein beeinflusst werden, aber umgekehrt auch dieses beeinflussen. Als Wechselwirkung.
Das quasi nicht alles vom Hirnstoffwechsel aus (in eine Richtung)  determiniert ist.


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Warum sollten wir keinen freien Willen haben?
Sieht man doch gut an den Flacherdlern.
Ohne freien Willen würde man doch so einen Unsinn nicht verbreiten.


----------



## RyzA (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Warum sollten wir keinen freien Willen haben?
> Sieht man doch gut an den Flacherdlern.
> Ohne freien Willen würde man doch so einen Unsinn nicht verbreiten.


Das ist ein stichhaltiges Argument!

Wo ich auch gerade mal drüber nachgedacht habe: wenn jeder Mensch am Tag mindestens eine "gute" oder "produktive" Idee hat. Sind das 7 Milliarden Ideen am Tag. In einen Monat als 210 Milliarden gute Ideen. Und in einen Jahr~ 2,5 Billionen Ideen.  Also eine hohe kollektive Kreativität. Das treibt die Menschheit an.

Was das jetzt eine gute oder schlechte Idee?


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Wo ich auch gerade mal drüber nachgedacht habe:



Ich frage mich ja -- also wenns kein Klopapier gäbe und wir Bananenblätter benutzen müssten -- wie viele Bananenplantagen man bräuchte um den weltweiten Bedarf an Bananenblättern zu decken?
Dazu frage ich mich hin und wieder -- und das ist dann vermutlich was für die Wirklichkeit -- wie viele Tonnen an Fäkalien pro Jahr von allen Tieren produziert werden?
Gibt es genug Mistkäfer und Fliegen, um die Mengen abzubauen oder gibt es ein Ungleichgewicht und irgendwann ersticken wir alle an Fäkalien?
Manchmal habe ich eben Fragen.


----------



## RyzA (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Ja ok. Aber wir wollen hier ja auch ein gewisses Niveau beibehalten.

Was ich auch interessant finde: mir wurde mal erklärt, dass ist im 4. dimensionalen Raum, also der Raumzeit, gar keine Bewegungen gibt. Und auch keine fließende, vergehende Zeit. Weil die Raumzeit ein starres Gefüge ist und schon alles durch die "Weltlinien" festgelegt ist. Nur im 3 dimensionalen Raum nehmen wir Bewegungen wahr. Und damit auch fließende Zeit.
Die Stringtheorien nutzen hörere Dimensionen/Räume angeblich auch um diese Bewegungen wieder möglich zu machen. Sprich wenn es einen 5. dimensionalen Raum gibt, sind im 4. dimensionalen Raum wieder Bewegungen möglich.

So habe ich das zumindest verstanden!


----------



## Adi1 (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Dies sind theoretische Vermutungen der Astrophysik,
also nicht nachweisbar 

Schaue einfach mal Abends in den Himmel,
dass ist real, auch wenn manche Galaxien 20 Mio. LJ entfernt sind .

4. , 5. oder sonstige Dimension, ist ein Hirngespinst,
genauso der Quark von Wurmlöchern und dgl.


----------



## RyzA (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Schaue einfach mal Abends in den Himmel,
> dass ist real, auch wenn manche Galaxien 20 Mio. LJ entfernt sind .


Interessant ist das man dabei in die Vergangenheit schaut. 



> 4. , 5. oder sonstige Dimension, ist ein Hirngespinst,
> genauso der Quark von Wurmlöchern und dgl.


Weiß man nicht.


----------



## Threshold (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Schaue einfach mal Abends in den Himmel,
> dass ist real, auch wenn manche Galaxien 20 Mio. LJ entfernt sind .



Woher weißt du aber, dass die wirklich so weit entfernt sind?
Hast du die Entfernung selbst verifiziert?


----------



## Adi1 (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Woher weißt du aber, dass die wirklich so weit entfernt sind?
> Hast du die Entfernung selbst verifiziert?



Nö, ich bin nur ein Hobbyastronom,

mit einem mittelgroßen Teleskop 

Für eine annäherende Bestimmung wird meistens dieses genommen Parallaxe – Wikipedia

Genauer wird es dann, wenn man die hochauflösenden Weltraumteleskope zur Rate zieht


----------



## RyzA (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Der Physiker und Journalist Ranga Yogeshwar hat zu Hause auch eine kleine Sternwarte: Das Gluck am Himmel - Sendungen - Quarks - Fernsehen - WDR


----------



## Adi1 (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Von klein würde ich jetzt nicht mehr reden,

das geht schon in den sehr gehobenen Amateurbereich


----------



## compisucher (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Die Unsrige ist deutlich kleiner 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adi1 (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



compisucher schrieb:


> Die Unsrige ist deutlich kleiner
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



as sieht doch schon mal ganz nett aus 

Gibt es hier eigentlich einen Astronomiethread?


----------



## RyzA (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Gibt es hier eigentlich einen Astronomiethread?


Ich habe keinen gefunden mit der Forensuche.


----------



## RtZk (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Wer redet von "Unendlichkeit"?
> 
> Das Universum ist nicht unendlich, wenn das so wäre, wäre es um einiges heller und heißer.
> Es ist nur sehr, sehr groß und sehr, sehr alt. Und in Relation dazu ist die Menschheit nunmal ein Fliegenschiss...



Auch, wenn der Post einige Tage alt ist, aber das ist ganz großer Schwachsinn. 
Niemand kann dir sagen ob das Universum endlich oder unendlich ist. 
Licht braucht eine gewisse Zeit um ein Ziel zu erreichen und dehnt sich der Raum mit einer höheren Geschwindigkeit aus als sich das Licht innerhalb des Raumes bewegt (das ist der Fall), wird dieses Licht niemals bei uns ankommen, deshalb nennen wir das was wir hier im Himmel sehen lediglich Beobachtbares Universum. 
Auch ist es nicht klar ob das Universum wirklich an einem einzigen Punkt begonnen hat. 
Momentanige Theorien gehen eher in die Richtung, dass der Raum sich unendlich ausdehnt und es somit in einer enorm langen Zeit dazu kommt, dass wir im Himmel nichts mehr sehen als unsere eigene Galaxie und in einer noch bedeutend längeren Zeitspanne wird es soweit kommen, dass sich sogar alle Atome voneinander lösen und sich bis in die Unendlichkeit voneinander entfernen. Das bedeutend schlussendlich, dass man nie mehr im Himmel sehen wird als man es jetzt sieht, ganz unabhängig davon was für ein Teleskop oder was auch immer du besitzt, da sich der Beobachtungshorizont immer weiter verschiebt.
Es gibt rein gar keine Anzeichen dafür, dass sich die Expansionsgeschwindigkeit des Raumes verringert, ganz im Gegenteil, sie vergrößert sich.


----------



## Two-Face (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Ohne auf die folgenden Posts einzugehen, pickst du dir jetzt (wie ja erkannt, einige Zeit nach dessen Erstellung) genau den einen raus, der schon gar keine Relevanz mehr zur hierhin gelenkten Diskussion hat, nur um einen fetten Post deinerseits hier reinzusetzen? Hat das irgend' einen Grund, außer Selbstprofilierung?

Egal, gehen wir nochmal dorthin zurück: Statisch kann das Universum nicht unendlich sein. Wenn dem so wäre, müsste es auch endlos viele Sterne am Himmel geben und der Weltraum wäre auch drastisch wärmer.
Dynamisch ist es möglich und auch wahrscheinlich, nur kann keiner so weit in die Zukunft sehen. Könnte das Universum vielleicht irgendwann wieder kollabieren? 
Klar, nach dem dynamischen Modell expandiert das Universum aber tut es das auch endlos?


----------



## RtZk (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ohne auf die folgenden Posts einzugehen, pickst du dir jetzt (wie ja erkannt, einige Zeit nach dessen Erstellung) genau den einen raus, der schon gar keine Relevanz mehr zur hierhin gelenkten Diskussion hat, nur um einen fetten Post deinerseits hier reinzusetzen? Hat das irgend' einen Grund, außer Selbstprofilierung?
> 
> Egal, gehen wir nochmal dorthin zurück: Statisch kann das Universum nicht unendlich sein. Wenn dem so wäre, müsste es auch endlos viele Sterne am Himmel geben und der Weltraum wäre auch drastisch wärmer.
> Dynamisch ist es möglich und auch wahrscheinlich, nur kann keiner so weit in die Zukunft sehen. Könnte das Universum vielleicht irgendwann wieder kollabieren?
> Klar, nach dem dynamischen Modell expandiert das Universum aber tut es das auch endlos?



Deine Beleidigungen mal ignorierend, schlicht um dafür zu sorgen, dass es niemand glaubt, da es schlicht falsch ist. 
Hättest du meinen Post gelesen... , hier aber noch mal für dich: "Licht braucht eine gewisse Zeit um ein Ziel zu erreichen und dehnt sich der Raum mit einer höheren Geschwindigkeit aus als sich das Licht innerhalb des Raumes bewegt (das ist der Fall), wird dieses Licht niemals bei uns ankommen, deshalb nennen wir das was wir hier im Himmel sehen lediglich Beobachtbares Universum. "
Daher siehst du nicht mehr Sterne am Himmel als du siehst, ganz unabhängig davon ob das Universum endlich oder unendlich groß ist und aus dem selben Grund ist es auch nicht wärmer als es ist.
Wir können nur beobachten was bisher passiert ist und das ist eine immer schneller werdende Expansion des Raumes und vieles ist für uns Menschen nicht vorstellbar, kein Mensch kann sich auch nur im Ansatz die Distanz zu dem nächsten Stern vorstellen, genauso sieht es auch mit der Expansion des Universums aus, es übersteigt unser Vorstellungsvermögen und deshalb haben Philosophische Dinge im Zusammenhang damit nichts zu suchen.


----------



## RyzA (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Ich muß mich doch auch nochmal einklinken...



Two-Face schrieb:


> Egal, gehen wir nochmal dorthin zurück: Statisch kann das Universum nicht unendlich sein. Wenn dem so wäre, müsste es auch endlos viele Sterne am Himmel geben und der Weltraum wäre auch drastisch wärmer.


Wir sehen ja nur einen Teil der Sterne am Himmel. Sprich: beobachtbares Universum. 

Beobachtbares Universum – Wikipedia

Und ich weiß nicht wie du darauf kommst das es wärmer sein müßte. Im Gegenteil es wird immer kälter. 



> Dynamisch ist es möglich und auch wahrscheinlich, nur kann keiner so weit in die Zukunft sehen. Könnte das Universum vielleicht irgendwann wieder kollabieren?
> Klar, nach dem dynamischen Modell expandiert das Universum aber tut es das auch endlos?


Wenn die Expansionsgeschwindigkeit zunimmt, dann ist das ein Zeichen dafür, dass die expandierende Kraft (es wird dunkle Energie dafür vermutet) stärker ist als die Gravitation.
Und wenn die Geschwindigkeit der Expansion weiter steigt, kann man davon ausgehen, dass es keine Kraft gibt die das aufhalten kann.



			
				RtZk schrieb:
			
		

> Wir können nur beobachten was bisher passiert ist und das ist eine immer schneller werdende Expansion des Raumes und vieles ist für uns Menschen nicht vorstellbar, kein Mensch kann sich auch nur im Ansatz die Distanz zu dem nächsten Stern vorstellen, genauso sieht es auch mit der Expansion des Universums aus, es übersteigt unser Vorstellungsvermögen und deshalb haben Philosophische Dinge im Zusammenhang damit nichts zu suchen.


Wieso? Philosophieren kann man doch auch darüber.


----------



## RtZk (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Wieso? Philosophieren kann man doch auch darüber.



Kann man, führt einen aber eben zu falschen Schlüssen, da wir es mit unserer Logik zu erklären versuchen,  welche jedoch ziemlich schnell scheitert und uns daher zu falschen Schlüssen führt.


----------



## Threshold (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Der Physiker und Journalist Ranga Yogeshwar hat zu Hause auch eine kleine Sternwarte: Das Gluck am Himmel - Sendungen - Quarks - Fernsehen - WDR



Ist doch nur eine App fürs Handy.

Meine sieht so aus. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Was auch noch interessant ist, dass ist das hier: Schmetterlingseffekt – Wikipedia


----------



## Two-Face (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Ich rede extra von "statisch" und "dynamisch" und ihr wirft beides durcheinander, super.

"Statisch" heißt, dass es nicht expandiert, also einfach nur endlos groß wäre. 
Wenn das so wäre (was es ja nicht ist, deswegen schrieb ich ja noch extra "statisch") müsste es, wie in einem endlos großem Wald, in dem man nur noch Bäume sehen würde, auch endlos viele Sterne geben. Das würde das Universum ziemlich aufheizen: Olberssches Paradoxon – Wikipedia

Da das Universum aber expandiert und somit - möglicherweise - dynamisch endlos ist, hat uns das Licht weit entfernter Sterne schlicht noch nicht erreicht.

Tja, aber dafür muss man halt erst mal wissen, was "statisch" und "dynamisch" bedeutet, wenn ihr zwei das durcheinander bringt und meine Aussage nicht versteht, dann kann dafür nichts.

Und, nochmal, @RtZk:
Warum du auf einen recht alten Post, um den es hier eigentlich schon längst nicht mehr ging und auf den auch schon längst mehrfach geantwortet wurde hier unbedingt nochmal eingehst, musst du mir erst mal erklären. Ebenso was meine berechtigte Verwunderung darüber mit einer Beleidigung zu tun hat.


----------



## RyzA (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich rede extra von "statisch" und "dynamisch" und ihr wirft beides durcheinander, super.
> 
> "Statisch" heißt, dass es nicht expandiert, also einfach nur endlos groß wäre.
> Wenn das so wäre (was es ja nicht ist, deswegen schrieb ich ja noch extra "statisch") müsste es, wie in einem endlos großem Wald, in dem man nur noch Bäume sehen würde, auch endlos viele Sterne geben. Das würde das Universum ziemlich aufheizen: Olberssches Paradoxon – Wikipedia
> ...


Das ist es nicht statisch ist weiß man ja schon lange. Da haben sich sogar große Köpfe wie Hubble und Einstein geirrt.


----------



## Two-Face (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

...und genau davon ging ja die Annahme aus, dass es dann sehr viel heller und heißer sein müsste.

Deshalb habe ich ja extra von dynamisch endlosem Universum unterschieden.


----------



## RyzA (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Alles gut! Dann haben wir wohl etwas aneinander vorbei geredet.


----------



## Adi1 (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Wenn die Expansionsgeschwindigkeit zunimmt, dann ist das ein Zeichen dafür, dass die expandierende Kraft (es wird dunkle Energie dafür vermutet) stärker ist als die Gravitation.
> Und wenn die Geschwindigkeit der Expansion weiter steigt, kann man davon ausgehen, dass es keine Kraft gibt die das aufhalten kann.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## RyzA (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Das ist richtig, zumindest wie wir das vermuten
> 
> Grundsätzlich ist doch unsere Halbwertzeit hier sehr beschränkt,
> 
> ...


Ein Furz der "ne Welle" macht.


----------



## Adi1 (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ein Furz der "ne Welle" macht.



Nö, eher ein Tropfen in einem Ozean


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ja ok. Aber wir wollen hier ja auch ein gewisses Niveau beibehalten.
> 
> Was ich auch interessant finde: mir wurde mal erklärt, dass ist im 4. dimensionalen Raum, also der Raumzeit, gar keine Bewegungen gibt. Und auch keine fließende, vergehende Zeit. Weil die Raumzeit ein starres Gefüge ist und schon alles durch die "Weltlinien" festgelegt ist. Nur im 3 dimensionalen Raum nehmen wir Bewegungen wahr. Und damit auch fließende Zeit.
> Die Stringtheorien nutzen hörere Dimensionen/Räume angeblich auch um diese Bewegungen wieder möglich zu machen. Sprich wenn es einen 5. dimensionalen Raum gibt, sind im 4. dimensionalen Raum wieder Bewegungen möglich.
> ...



Wenn du Zeit als eine Dimension wie jede andere betrachtest, dann kann es natürlich keine "Bewegungen" mehr geben. Bewegungen sind Positionsänderungen im Laufe der Zeit - kein Zeitverlauf, keine Bewegungen mehr. Zwei verschiedene Zeitpunkte sind bei Betrachtung der Zeit als normale Dimension nicht zwei aufeinanderfolgende Ereignisse, sondern zwei verschiedene Schnittebenen durch das Raumzeitkontinuum. Und im neuen Schnitt befinden sich die "gleichen" Dinge möglicherweise an anderer Stelle, aber das liegt nicht an einer "Bewegung", sondern an der gewechselten Betrachterposition.
Stell dir einen Marmorkuchen vor: Im ersten Stück hat der Schokoteig eine bestimmte Verteilung (in den ersten zwei Dimensionen). Jetzt naschst du dich Schnitt für Schnitt an der dritten Dimension entlang voran und jedes Mal ist die Verteilung anders. Aber "bewegt" sich der Teig von Stück zu Stück? Nö. Der Schokokern war schon immer ein dreidimensionales Objekt und du guckst dir nur einen 2D-Schnittebene davon nach der anderen an. Genauso könnte man unsere heutige Wahrnehmung als 3D-Schnittebene durch ein 4D-Universum betrachten und unsere morgige Wahrnehmung als weiteren 3D-Schnitt, nur entlang der vierten Dimension verschieben. Und alle Objekte (einschließlich unser selbst) haben entlang ihrer vierdimensionalen Ausdehnung eine statische Position in den ersten drei Dimensionen.
(Haken an dieser Betrachtung, ganz abgesehen davon dass so natürlich keine Entwicklung geschweige denn Entscheidungen möglich sind: Es kann niemand erklären, warum unsere Betrachtungsebene entlang dieser vierten Dimension wandert. Und das auch noch in ausschließlich eine Richtung und mit einer bestimmten Geschwindigkeit. Alle Formeln würden ebensogut mit einer Verschiebung in Gegenrichtung funkionieren. Oder mit Stillstand.)




RtZk schrieb:


> Deine Beleidigungen mal ignorierend, schlicht um dafür zu sorgen, dass es niemand glaubt, da es schlicht falsch ist.
> Hättest du meinen Post gelesen... , hier aber noch mal für dich: "Licht braucht eine gewisse Zeit um ein Ziel zu erreichen und dehnt sich der Raum mit einer höheren Geschwindigkeit aus als sich das Licht innerhalb des Raumes bewegt (das ist der Fall), wird dieses Licht niemals bei uns ankommen, deshalb nennen wir das was wir hier im Himmel sehen lediglich Beobachtbares Universum. "
> Daher siehst du nicht mehr Sterne am Himmel als du siehst, ganz unabhängig davon ob das Universum endlich oder unendlich groß ist und aus dem selben Grund ist es auch nicht wärmer als es ist.
> Wir können nur beobachten was bisher passiert ist und das ist eine immer schneller werdende Expansion des Raumes und vieles ist für uns Menschen nicht vorstellbar, kein Mensch kann sich auch nur im Ansatz die Distanz zu dem nächsten Stern vorstellen, genauso sieht es auch mit der Expansion des Universums aus, es übersteigt unser Vorstellungsvermögen und deshalb haben Philosophische Dinge im Zusammenhang damit nichts zu suchen.



Was ich dabei nie verstanden habe:
Wenn das Universum gleichmäßig in seinem gesamten Volumen expandiert, wieso wachsen dann nur interestelare, aber keine solaren oder gar planetaren Entfernungen (von submolekularen ganz zu schweigen)? Und wieso bleiben Naturkonstanten konstant?
Wenn ich zwei beliebige Objekte voneinander entferne, dann kann ich ein Seil dazwischen spannen und mit einem Generator an der Winde die Energie abgreifen, die die beiden Objekte auseinanderzieht. Funktioniert mit Sternensystem praktisch etwas schlecht, aber wenn sich das ganze Universum ausdehnt, dann müsste es auch mit zwei Straßenlaternen und dem dazwischen liegenden Teil Universum klappen.



P.S.: Hat das noch was mit Frage nach Realität und Wirklichkeit zu tun? Klingt mehr wie banale Astrophysik.


----------



## RyzA (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn du Zeit als eine Dimension wie jede andere betrachtest, dann kann es natürlich keine "Bewegungen" mehr geben. Bewegungen sind Positionsänderungen im Laufe der Zeit - kein Zeitverlauf, keine Bewegungen mehr. Zwei verschiedene Zeitpunkte sind bei Betrachtung der Zeit als normale Dimension nicht zwei aufeinanderfolgende Ereignisse, sondern zwei verschiedene Schnittebenen durch das Raumzeitkontinuum. Und im neuen Schnitt befinden sich die "gleichen" Dinge möglicherweise an anderer Stelle, aber das liegt nicht an einer "Bewegung", sondern an der gewechselten Betrachterposition.
> Stell dir einen Marmorkuchen vor: Im ersten Stück hat der Schokoteig eine bestimmte Verteilung (in den ersten zwei Dimensionen). Jetzt naschst du dich Schnitt für Schnitt an der dritten Dimension entlang voran und jedes Mal ist die Verteilung anders. Aber "bewegt" sich der Teig von Stück zu Stück? Nö. Der Schokokern war schon immer ein dreidimensionales Objekt und du guckst dir nur einen 2D-Schnittebene davon nach der anderen an. Genauso könnte man unsere heutige Wahrnehmung als 3D-Schnittebene durch ein 4D-Universum betrachten und unsere morgige Wahrnehmung als weiteren 3D-Schnitt, nur entlang der vierten Dimension verschieben. Und alle Objekte (einschließlich unser selbst) haben entlang ihrer vierdimensionalen Ausdehnung eine statische Position in den ersten drei Dimensionen.
> (Haken an dieser Betrachtung, ganz abgesehen davon dass so natürlich keine Entwicklung geschweige denn Entscheidungen möglich sind: Es kann niemand erklären, warum unsere Betrachtungsebene entlang dieser vierten Dimension wandert. Und das auch noch in ausschließlich eine Richtung und mit einer bestimmten Geschwindigkeit. Alle Formeln würden ebensogut mit einer Verschiebung in Gegenrichtung funkionieren. Oder mit Stillstand.)


Und was sagst du zu noch höheren Dimensionen?




> Was ich dabei nie verstanden habe:
> Wenn das Universum gleichmäßig in seinem gesamten Volumen expandiert, wieso wachsen dann nur interestelare, aber keine solaren oder gar planetaren Entfernungen (von submolekularen ganz zu schweigen)? Und wieso bleiben Naturkonstanten konstant?


Ganz einfach: wegen der Gravitation. Es gibt auch "Verklumpungen" von Galaxien. Cluster und Supercluster. Also Sternhaufen.  Aber insgesamt scheint die Ausdehnung des Raums wohl homogen zu sein.





> P.S.: Hat das noch was mit Frage nach Realität und Wirklichkeit zu tun? Klingt mehr wie banale Astrophysik.


So banal ist das gar nicht mal. Weil man sich dabei auch mit unserer Wahrnehmung beschäftigt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Und was sagst du zu noch höheren Dimensionen?



"für mich unnötige Komplexität" 
Man muss meines Wissens nach recht weit in die Quantenphysik vordringen, um nicht mehr mit vier Dimensionen auszukommen - und da scheitere ich, ähnlich wie bei der allgemeinen Relativitätstheorie, schon an den verfügbaren Medien. Die Mathematik der Fachartikel ist mir nämlich zu hoch (bzw. ich bin zu faul, mich einzuarbeiten, nur um am Ende die Richtigkeit der Formeln nachrechnen, aber immer noch nicht deren Bedeutung abstrahieren zu können) und die populärwissenschaftlichen beschränken sich auf übertragene Beispiele der Auswirkungen, beschreiben aber weder die tatsächlich beobachteten Effekte (und genutzten Beobachtungsmethoden) noch die den Theorien zu Grunde liegenden Erklärungsansätze.
Wenn vier gleichberechtigte Dimensionen existieren, dann sind aber definitiv auch sechs oder sechsundvierzig denkbar. Drei kann ich sehen, die vierte nehme ich schon verdammt eingeschränkt in ganz anderer, beschränkter Weise war. Wenn das nicht daran liegt, dass no4 alles andere als eine normale Dimension ist (und davon gehen ja sehr viele Theorien aus), sondern an mir, dann kann ich auch nicht ausschließen, dass es diverse mit meinen Sinnesorganen gar nicht wahrnehmbare Dimensionen gibt.



> Ganz einfach: wegen der Gravitation.



Die wirkt unbegrenzt im ganzen Universum.



> So banal ist das gar nicht mal. Weil man sich dabei auch mit unserer Wahrnehmung beschäftigt.



Nunja - die technischen Limitierungen des Messbereiches unserer Sensorsysteme sind doch eine etwas andere Fragestellung, als die philosophischen oder alternativ biologischen Grenzen unserer Sinnesorgane und unseres Gehirns.


----------



## RyzA (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "für mich unnötige Komplexität"
> Man muss meines Wissens nach recht weit in die Quantenphysik vordringen, um nicht mehr mit vier Dimensionen auszukommen - und da scheitere ich, ähnlich wie bei der allgemeinen Relativitätstheorie, schon an den verfügbaren Medien. Die Mathematik der Fachartikel ist mir nämlich zu hoch (bzw. ich bin zu faul, mich einzuarbeiten, nur um am Ende die Richtigkeit der Formeln nachrechnen, aber immer noch nicht deren Bedeutung abstrahieren zu können) und die populärwissenschaftlichen beschränken sich auf übertragene Beispiele der Auswirkungen, beschreiben aber weder die tatsächlich beobachteten Effekte (und genutzten Beobachtungsmethoden) noch die den Theorien zu Grunde liegenden Erklärungsansätze.


Mathematisch verstehe ich das auch nicht. Aber es wurde mal von einen Physiker populärwissenschaftlich beschrieben das es primär um Bewegungsmöglichkeiten geht. Also Vektoren usw.  Genau verstanden habe ich das aber  nicht.



> Wenn vier gleichberechtigte Dimensionen existieren, dann sind aber definitiv auch sechs oder sechsundvierzig denkbar. Drei kann ich sehen, die vierte nehme ich schon verdammt eingeschränkt in ganz anderer, beschränkter Weise war. Wenn das nicht daran liegt, dass no4 alles andere als eine normale Dimension ist (und davon gehen ja sehr viele Theorien aus), sondern an mir, dann kann ich auch nicht ausschließen, dass es diverse mit meinen Sinnesorganen gar nicht wahrnehmbare Dimensionen gibt.


Ja wird sind von unserer Wahrnehmung nur auf die 3 dimensionale Welt beschränkt.





> Die wirkt unbegrenzt im ganzen Universum.


Die Reichweite ja. Aber nicht die Stärke.




> Nunja - die technischen Limitierungen des Messbereiches unserer Sensorsysteme sind doch eine etwas andere Fragestellung, als die philosophischen oder alternativ biologischen Grenzen unserer Sinnesorgane und unseres Gehirns.


Das hängt alles irgendwie zusammen.


----------



## Adi1 (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Die Reichweite ja. Aber nicht die Stärke.



Richtig, wenn das Zentralgestirn seinen Fusionsbrennstoff verheizt hat,

nimmt auch die Gravitation ab


----------



## RyzA (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Richtig, wenn das Zentralgestirn seinen Fusionsbrennstoff verheizt hat,
> 
> nimmt auch die Gravitation ab


Auch vorher. Die Gravitation nimmt mit der Enfernung ab. Sonst müßte ja ein schwarzes Loch die gesamte Galaxie aufsaugen.


----------



## RtZk (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was ich dabei nie verstanden habe:
> Wenn das Universum gleichmäßig in seinem gesamten Volumen expandiert, wieso wachsen dann nur interestelare, aber keine solaren oder gar planetaren Entfernungen (von submolekularen ganz zu schweigen)? Und wieso bleiben Naturkonstanten konstant?
> Wenn ich zwei beliebige Objekte voneinander entferne, dann kann ich ein Seil dazwischen spannen und mit einem Generator an der Winde die Energie abgreifen, die die beiden Objekte auseinanderzieht. Funktioniert mit Sternensystem praktisch etwas schlecht, aber wenn sich das ganze Universum ausdehnt, dann müsste es auch mit zwei Straßenlaternen und dem dazwischen liegenden Teil Universum klappen.



Das ist eigentlich nicht sonderlich schwierig zu erklären, die Gravitation hält die Galaxien und etwaige Supercluster zusammen.
Warum sich die Materie so verteilt hat wie sie sich im Beobachtbaren Universum verteilt hat (spinnennetzartig) ist glaube ich nicht geklärt, manche Dinge muss man (noch) als fixen Bestandteil hinnehmen.


----------



## RyzA (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



RtZk schrieb:


> Warum sich die Materie so verteilt hat wie sie sich im Beobachtbaren Universum verteilt hat (spinnennetzartig) ist glaube ich nicht geklärt, manche Dinge muss man (noch) als fixen Bestandteil hinnehmen.


Man vermutet  für die Struktur dunkle Materie dahinter.  Aber genau können Filamente und Voids wohl noch nicht erklärt werden: Filamente und Voids – Wikipedia


----------



## Two-Face (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Soweit ich weiß, wurde das Konzept der "dunklen Materie" hergeholt, als man zu erklären versuchte, warum Galaxien sich trotz ihres Spins nicht in alle Richtungen verteilen.
Nach dem 3. Kepler'schen Gesetz müssten die Spiralarme aufgrund ihrer unterschiedlichen Rotationsgeschwindigkeit ja "auseinanderfliegen". Die Relativitätstheorie konnte das nicht erklären, also das mit der Dunklen Materie.
Aber warum ist die nur zwischen den Spiralarmen verteilt und sonst nirgendwo anders? 
Nach dem Konzept bestünde das Universum ja weit mehr als Dreiviertel aus Dunkler Materie, nur warum sind noch keine Gravitationseffekte innerhalb dieser Sichtweise aufgefallen?


----------



## Threshold (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was ich dabei nie verstanden habe:
> Wenn das Universum gleichmäßig in seinem gesamten Volumen expandiert, wieso wachsen dann nur interestelare, aber keine solaren oder gar planetaren Entfernungen (von submolekularen ganz zu schweigen)? Und wieso bleiben Naturkonstanten konstant?
> Wenn ich zwei beliebige Objekte voneinander entferne, dann kann ich ein Seil dazwischen spannen und mit einem Generator an der Winde die Energie abgreifen, die die beiden Objekte auseinanderzieht. Funktioniert mit Sternensystem praktisch etwas schlecht, aber wenn sich das ganze Universum ausdehnt, dann müsste es auch mit zwei Straßenlaternen und dem dazwischen liegenden Teil Universum klappen.



Weil die dunkle Energie, die die Expansion verursacht, deutlich schwächer ist als die Gravitation. Eine Galaxie wird von der Gravitation zusammengehalten. Galaxienhaufen ebenso und auch Supergalaxienhaufen werden von der Gravitation dominiert. Der Raum zwischen den Galaxienhaufen expandiert.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, wurde das Konzept der "dunklen Materie" hergeholt, als man zu erklären versuchte, warum Galaxien sich trotz ihres Spins nicht in alle Richtungen verteilen.
> Nach dem 3. Kepler'schen Gesetz müssten die Spiralarme aufgrund ihrer unterschiedlichen Rotationsgeschwindigkeit ja "auseinanderfliegen". Die Relativitätstheorie konnte das nicht erklären, also das mit der Dunklen Materie.
> Aber warum ist die nur zwischen den Spiralarmen verteilt und sonst nirgendwo anders?
> Nach dem Konzept bestünde das Universum ja weit mehr als Dreiviertel aus Dunkler Materie, nur warum sind noch keine Gravitationseffekte innerhalb dieser Sichtweise aufgefallen?



Weil dunkle Materie nicht verklumpt wie das leuchtende Materie macht.
Abgesehen davon gibt es dunkle Materie nur im Halo der Galaxien, nicht in ihr drin.
Gibt dazu sehr interessanten Videos.
Urknall, Weltall und das Leben


----------



## RtZk (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, wurde das Konzept der "dunklen Materie" hergeholt, als man zu erklären versuchte, warum Galaxien sich trotz ihres Spins nicht in alle Richtungen verteilen.
> Nach dem 3. Kepler'schen Gesetz müssten die Spiralarme aufgrund ihrer unterschiedlichen Rotationsgeschwindigkeit ja "auseinanderfliegen". Die Relativitätstheorie konnte das nicht erklären, also das mit der Dunklen Materie.
> Aber warum ist die nur zwischen den Spiralarmen verteilt und sonst nirgendwo anders?
> Nach dem Konzept bestünde das Universum ja weit mehr als Dreiviertel aus Dunkler Materie, nur warum sind noch keine Gravitationseffekte innerhalb dieser Sichtweise aufgefallen?



Man geht davon aus, dass das Universum nur zu 23% aus Dunkler Materie besteht, der genante Anteil trifft eher auf die Dunkle Energie zu.

Edit: Quelle Dunkle Energie – Wikipedia (auf das Diagramm schauen)


----------



## Adi1 (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Auch vorher. Die Gravitation nimmt mit der Enfernung ab. Sonst müßte ja ein schwarzes Loch die gesamte Galaxie aufsaugen.



Nö, falls die Theorie von Hawking 

Hawking-Strahlung – Wikipedia, stimmen sollte,

sieht es etwas anders aus


----------



## RyzA (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Nö, falls die Theorie von Hawking
> 
> Hawking-Strahlung – Wikipedia, stimmen sollte,
> 
> sieht es etwas anders aus


Das ist aber etwas ganz anders.

Da geht es um Strahlung welche das schwarze Loch verlässt. Und nicht was die Gravitation des Lochs alles anzieht.


----------



## Threshold (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Nö, falls die Theorie von Hawking
> 
> Hawking-Strahlung – Wikipedia, stimmen sollte,
> 
> sieht es etwas anders aus



Auch gelesen? 
Hawking vertrat die These, dass ein schwarzes Loch gemäß der Quantenfeldtheorie Strahlung abgeben müsste, die man auch messen müsste können.
Die These ist an sich nicht schlecht, aber bisher gab es keine empirischen Belege, die Hawking bestätigten.
Kann sein, dass das noch dauert und man die Messmethoden verbessern müsste. Mal sehen, was in 50 Jahren ist.


----------



## Adi1 (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Das ist aber etwas ganz anders.
> 
> Da geht es um Strahlung welche das schwarze Loch verlässt. Und nicht was die Gravitation des Lochs alles anzieht.



Doch, falls ein Schwarzes Loch  Strahlung abgeben sollte,

ist damit zwangsläufig auch ein Masseverlust verbunden.

Demzufolge nimmt auch die Gravitation ab


----------



## Gamer090 (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Doch, falls ein Schwarzes Loch  Strahlung abgeben sollte,
> 
> ist damit zwangsläufig auch ein Masseverlust verbunden.
> 
> Demzufolge nimmt auch die Gravitation ab



Schwarze Löcher können Strahlung abgeben? Ich dachte immer die saugen alles mögliche ein, sogar Licht saugen sie ein.


----------



## Adi1 (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Schwarze Löcher können Strahlung abgeben? Ich dachte immer die saugen alles mögliche ein, sogar Licht saugen sie ein.



Ja richtig,

irdendwie scheint es doch anders zu sein

Hawking-Strahlunghttps://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hawking-Strahlung – Wikipedia


----------



## Gamer090 (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Ja richtig,
> 
> irdendwie scheint es doch anders zu sein
> 
> Hawking-Strahlunghttps://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hawking-Strahlung – Wikipedia



Dieser Artikel existiert nicht, ich glaube der wurde vom Schwarzen Loch eingesaugt


----------



## Adi1 (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Dieser Artikel existiert nicht, ich glaube der wurde vom Schwarzen Loch eingesaugt



Saugen ist manchmal gar nicht so schlecht


----------



## Threshold (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Doch, falls ein Schwarzes Loch  Strahlung abgeben sollte,



Ja - falls. 



Adi1 schrieb:


> ist damit zwangsläufig auch ein Masseverlust verbunden.



Sofern das schwarze Loch keine neue Masse dazu bekommt. Das schwarze Loch in der Milchstraße wird ja demnächst die Masse von ein paar Sonnen dazu bekommen. Dann kann man Hawking wieder rauchen. 



Adi1 schrieb:


> Demzufolge nimmt auch die Gravitation ab



Hmm -- wie lange dauert es denn, bis ein schwarzes Loch von mehreren Millionen Sonnenmassen so klein geworden ist, dass es verpufft?


----------



## Gamer090 (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Saugen ist manchmal gar nicht so schlecht



Weil?


----------



## blautemple (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Weil?






Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gamer090 (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



blautemple schrieb:


> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Wir reden immer noch von Schwarzen Löchern oder? Und zwar geht es immer noch um denen es hier schon die ganze Zeit geht oder ?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Mathematisch verstehe ich das auch nicht. Aber es wurde mal von einen Physiker populärwissenschaftlich beschrieben das es primär um Bewegungsmöglichkeiten geht. Also Vektoren usw.  Genau verstanden habe ich das aber  nicht.



Die einfachsten Beispiele beziehen sich afaik auf die Ausbreitung bestimmter Kraftfelder (nicht Star Trek, sondern Quantenmechanik, wo quasi alles ein Feld ist). Eigentlich sollten die zur zweiten oder dritten Potenz mit der Entfernung abnehmen, es gibt aber Effekte, bei denen ist es eher die sechste. Das kann man jetzt mit sehr komplexen, jeweils spezifischen Prozessen zu erklären versuchen - oder es einfach mit einer Ausdehnung in zwei, drei weitere für uns nicht sichtbare Dimensionen erklären. Wissenschaftler bevorzugen einfache Ansätze, die nicht nur in Spezialfällen gelten 



> Die Reichweite ja. Aber nicht die Stärke.



Duh. Das brauch ich etwas ausführlicher.




Threshold schrieb:


> Weil die dunkle Energie, die die Expansion verursacht, deutlich schwächer ist als die Gravitation. Eine Galaxie wird von der Gravitation zusammengehalten. Galaxienhaufen ebenso und auch Supergalaxienhaufen werden von der Gravitation dominiert. Der Raum zwischen den Galaxienhaufen expandiert.



Du meinst also der Raum expandiert überall, aber z.B. die Sterne am Rande einer Galaxie ändern ihren Abstand zum Zentralgestirn nicht, weil die Gravitation sie in Gegenrichtung zieht? Das würde aber bedeuten, dass sich die Sterne durch den Raum bewegen, was wahlweise Energie aus dem nichts oder relativistisch betrachtet eine ständige Beschleunigung wäre. Außerdem bedeutet das, dass Sternensystem mit wechselnder Expansionsgeschwindigkeit (allgemein angenommen: Zunehmend) auch ihre Gravitationsstärke anpassen müssten, um stabil zu bleiben - wie haben die das die letzten Jahrmilliarden hinbekommen? Eigentlich sollte die Gravitation ja tendentiell sogar mit dem Verbrauch von Materie abnehmen. Eine zufällige Balance zwischen die-Systeme-wären-ohne-Expansion-schon-lange-kollabiert und Expansion kann es auch nicht sein, denn beide Prozesse sind ja exponentiell.




blautemple schrieb:


>



Unsere Wahrnehmung der Realtiät, Kapitel 3: Texte haben eine unterschiedliche Bedeutung je nach Perspektive des Lesenden


----------



## Adi1 (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Hmm -- wie lange dauert es denn, bis ein schwarzes Loch von mehreren Millionen Sonnenmassen so klein geworden ist, dass es verpufft?



 Dieser Prozess dürfte wohl mehrere Milliarden Jahre dauern.

Viele Fragen zum Universum werden wir wohl niemals beantworten können,

dazu ist einfach unsere Technik zu primitiv und unsere Halbwertzeit zu gering


----------



## RyzA (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Doch, falls ein Schwarzes Loch  Strahlung abgeben sollte,
> 
> ist damit zwangsläufig auch ein Masseverlust verbunden.
> 
> Demzufolge nimmt auch die Gravitation ab


Ja ok das stimmt. Auf einen langen Zeitraum betrachtet und falls das schwarze Loch nicht weiter "gefüttert" wird.




> Duh. Das brauch ich etwas ausführlicher.


RtZk und Threshold haben ein paar Beispiele genannt...




> Du meinst also der Raum expandiert überall, aber z.B. die Sterne am Rande einer Galaxie ändern ihren Abstand zum Zentralgestirn nicht, weil die Gravitation sie in Gegenrichtung zieht? Das würde aber bedeuten, dass sich die Sterne durch den Raum bewegen, was wahlweise Energie aus dem nichts oder relativistisch betrachtet eine ständige Beschleunigung wäre. Außerdem bedeutet das, dass Sternensystem mit wechselnder Expansionsgeschwindigkeit (allgemein angenommen: Zunehmend) auch ihre Gravitationsstärke anpassen müssten, um stabil zu bleiben - wie haben die das die letzten Jahrmilliarden hinbekommen? Eigentlich sollte die Gravitation ja tendentiell sogar mit dem Verbrauch von Materie abnehmen. Eine zufällige Balance zwischen die-Systeme-wären-ohne-Expansion-schon-lange-kollabiert und Expansion kann es auch nicht sein, denn beide Prozesse sind ja exponentiell.


Ich verstehe nicht was du damit sagen willst.

Es ist doch ganz einfach: Außerhalb von Galaxien expandiert der Raum. Im Inneren werden sie durch die Eigengravitation zusammengehalten. Und auch außerhalb wirkt noch die Gravitation. Beispiel Cluster und Supercluster.
In anderen leereren Regionen des Raumes  wirkt die Gravitation nicht mehr so stark und da expandiert auch der Raum beschleunigt.

Gravitationswellen mögen eine unbegrenzte Reichweite haben, wie du es geschrieben hast, aber die Stärke der Gravitation nimmt mit der Entfernung ab. Wenn dem nicht so wäre gäbe es keine Expansion des Raumes.

Hier auch eine  einfache Formel nach dem Gesetz von Isaac Newton

Gravitation – Wikipedia

"r" ist der Abstand. Wird der größer dann wird die Kraft kleiner. Also umgekehrt proportional.


----------



## Threshold (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du meinst also der Raum expandiert überall, aber z.B. die Sterne am Rande einer Galaxie ändern ihren Abstand zum Zentralgestirn nicht, weil die Gravitation sie in Gegenrichtung zieht? Das würde aber bedeuten, dass sich die Sterne durch den Raum bewegen, was wahlweise Energie aus dem nichts oder relativistisch betrachtet eine ständige Beschleunigung wäre. Außerdem bedeutet das, dass Sternensystem mit wechselnder Expansionsgeschwindigkeit (allgemein angenommen: Zunehmend) auch ihre Gravitationsstärke anpassen müssten, um stabil zu bleiben - wie haben die das die letzten Jahrmilliarden hinbekommen? Eigentlich sollte die Gravitation ja tendentiell sogar mit dem Verbrauch von Materie abnehmen. Eine zufällige Balance zwischen die-Systeme-wären-ohne-Expansion-schon-lange-kollabiert und Expansion kann es auch nicht sein, denn beide Prozesse sind ja exponentiell.



Die Dunkle Energie ist nach Stand des Wissens deutlich schwächer als die Gravitation. Da eine Galaxie von Gravitation dominiert wird -- sei es leuchtende Materie oder dunkle Materie -- hat die dunkle Energie keinen Einfluss. Genauso wie die dunkle Materie keinen Einfluss auf ein Sonnensystem hat.
Die dunkle Energie wirkt zwischen den Galaxien und besonders zwischen den Galaxienhaufen.
Eben dort, wo es absolut nichts gibt.
Die beschleunigte Ausdehnung des Universums, die derzeit registriert wird, ist jedenfalls nicht mehr mit dem Urknall alleine zu erklären. Es muss eben eine Energie oder Kraft oder wie auch immer man das nennen will geben, die das beschleunigt.
Was das aber genau ist, ist völlig unbekannt. Die Gravitationskonstante ist aber weiterhin konstant.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Gravitationswellen mögen eine unbegrenzte Reichweite haben, wie du es geschrieben hast, aber die Stärke der Gravitation nimmt mit der Entfernung ab. Wenn dem nicht so wäre gäbe es keine Expansion des Raumes.



Die Gravitation hat eine unbegrenzte Reichweite und daher haben auch Gravitationswellen eine unbegrenzte Reichweite. Nur ist es eben verdammt schwer, sie zu messen. Wir reden hier von einer Längenkontraktion, die 1/1000 eines Protons beträgt.
Aber es ist messbar und man hat die Gravitationswellen gemessen und dafür gab es einen Nobelpreis.
Und das Interessante ist ja, dass man das immer genauer und genauer messen kann.
Keine Ahnung, was man in 50 oder 100 Jahren messen kann.


----------



## RyzA (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Dunkle Energie ist nach Stand des Wissens deutlich schwächer als die Gravitation. Da eine Galaxie von Gravitation dominiert wird -- sei es leuchtende Materie oder dunkle Materie -- hat die dunkle Energie keinen Einfluss. Genauso wie die dunkle Materie keinen Einfluss auf ein Sonnensystem hat.


Die Form von Spiralgalaxien scheint auch von außen beeinflusst zu sein. Da vermutet man ein "Halo" aus dunkler Materie außerhalb.
Die Rotationen der Spiralarme sollen wohl durch supermassive schwarze Löcher im Zentrum der Galaxien entstehen.

Edit: Im Zentrum von elliptischen Galaxien gibt es wohl auch schwarze Löcher.




> Die Gravitation hat eine unbegrenzte Reichweite und daher haben auch Gravitationswellen eine unbegrenzte Reichweite. Nur ist es eben verdammt schwer, sie zu messen. Wir reden hier von einer Längenkontraktion, die 1/1000 eines Protons beträgt.
> Aber es ist messbar und man hat die Gravitationswellen gemessen und dafür gab es einen Nobelpreis.
> Und das Interessante ist ja, dass man das immer genauer und genauer messen kann.
> Keine Ahnung, was man in 50 oder 100 Jahren messen kann.


Und schon krass das Albert Einstein vor 100 Jahren diese Wellen vorhergesagt hat.
Bis jetzt haben sich alle Vorhersagen seiner Theorie bestätigt.


----------



## Adi1 (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Eben dort, wo es absolut nichts gibt.



Sowas gibt es aber nicht, das Universum ist kein absolutes Vakuum.


----------



## Threshold (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Die Form von Spiralgalaxien scheint auch von außen beeinflusst zu sein. Da vermutet man ein "Halo" aus dunkler Materie außerhalb.
> Die Rotationen der Spiralarme sollen wohl durch supermassive schwarze Löcher im Zentrum der Galaxien entstehen.



Es gibt einen Halo aus dunkler Materie um die Galaxien. Dieser Halo scheint sich direkt nach dem Urknall gebildet zu haben. Die leuchtende Materie ist dann in den Potenzialunterschied hineingefallen und daraus sind dann die Galaxien entstanden.
Das würde auch bedeuten, dass die dunkle Materie vor der leuchtenden Materie entstanden sein muss.
Und im Laufe der Ausdehnung des Universums hat sich eben der Bereich zwischen den Galaxienhaufen -- also eben dort, wo die Gravitation sehr schwach ist -- schneller ausgedehnt.
Interessant ist ja, dass das erst in den letzen 5-6 Milliarden Jahren der Fall ist. Vorher schien die Gravitation stark genug zu sein, bzw. waren die Galaxien dicht genug zusammen, dass das nicht zum Tragen kam. Aber je weiter die Galaxien voneinander entfernt sind, desto schneller beschleunigt sich die Ausdehnung.
Gibt dazu sehr interessante Videos. Natürlich ist da auch eine Menge Spekulation drin, denn keiner weiß, was die dunkle Energie überhaupt ist. Wir haben ja nicht mal Ahnung, woraus die dunkle Materie besteht, da sie ja nur über die Gravitation wirkt, aber sonst keinerlei Wechselwirkung vorhanden ist.
Ebenso verklumpt die dunkle Materie nicht - es bilden sich also keine Planeten oder Sterne aus dunkler Materie, einfach deswegen, weil die dunkle Materie nicht auf die Weise kühlen kann wie es die Leuchtende Materie macht -- durch Wechselwirkung über elektromagnetische Strahlung.



Adi1 schrieb:


> Sowas gibt es aber nicht, das Universum ist kein absolutes Vakuum.



Das stimmt. Im Hirn eines Flacherdlers ist mehr Vakuum. 
Wobei "mehr Vakuum" schon sehr geil klingt.


----------



## RyzA (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Sowas gibt es aber nicht, das Universum ist kein absolutes Vakuum.


Ein Teilchen pro cm³ in manchen Bereichen pro m³.

Naja, und Strahlung ist auch vorhanden. Energieerhaltungsatz. Der Weltraum kann eigentlich nie völlig leer sein. Er wird nur immer dünner.


----------



## Adi1 (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Wir wissen eigentlich überhaupt nix davon, was da draußen abgeht.

Nur 5% des Universums ist sichtbar, der Rest verteilt sich auf dunkle Materie und Energie.


----------



## Threshold (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ein Teilchen pro cm² in manchen Bereichen pro m².



Raum, nicht Fläche. 



Headcrash schrieb:


> Naja, und Strahlung ist auch vorhanden. Energieerhaltungsatz. Der Weltraum kann eigentlich nie völlig leer sein. Er wird nur immer dünner.



Es gibt ja die Vakuumfluktuation.



Adi1 schrieb:


> Wir wissen eigentlich überhaupt nix davon, was da draußen abgeht.
> 
> Nur 5% des Universums ist sichtbar, der Rest verteilt sich auf dunkle Materie und Energie.



Wir wissen, dass wir aus Up und Down Quarks, Elektronen und Anti Elektron Neutrinos bestehen.
Die anderen Elementarteilchen braucht niemand. Komisch, dass sie trotzdem da sind.


----------



## RyzA (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Raum, nicht Fläche.


Stimmt! Ich brauche wohl nochn Kaffee!


----------



## Threshold (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Stimmt! Ich brauche wohl nochn Kaffee!



Aber pass auf. Die Quantenphysik postuliert auf Grund des Tunneleffektes, dass der Kaffee auch außerhalb der Tasse sein kann.


----------



## Adi1 (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Aber pass auf. Die Quantenphysik postuliert auf Grund des Tunneleffektes, dass der Kaffee auch außerhalb der Tasse sein kann.



Da hast du die Quantenphysik aber falsch verstanden, mein Kaffee ist immer in der Tasse


----------



## RyzA (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Da hast du die Quantenphysik aber falsch verstanden, mein Kaffee ist immer in der Tasse


Meiner auch. Ist nur die Frage ob die Tasse irgendwann halb leer oder halb voll ist.


----------



## Adi1 (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Meiner auch. Ist nur die Frage ob die Tasse irgendwann halb leer oder halb voll ist.



Das kommt jetzt darauf an, wie man es sieht,

nach einer durchzechten Nacht ist der Kaffeetopf meistens halb leer .


----------



## RyzA (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Das kommt jetzt darauf an, wie man es sieht,
> nach einer durchzechten Nacht ist der Kaffeetopf meistens halb leer .


Ich habe sogar gestern Abend was gesoffen. Wir waren beim Griechen. War ein Bier davon wohl schlecht. Eben erstmal noch ne Aspirin eingeworfen.


----------



## Adi1 (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Ein Konter-Ouzo wäre wohl besser gewesen


----------



## RyzA (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Ein Konter-Ouzo wäre wohl besser gewesen


Die gabs auch zwischendurch aufs Haus. So 3-4. 

Aber gut... wir weichen hier zu sehr vom Thema ab... wobei es ja auch mit einer veränderten Wahrnehmung und Realität zu tun hat.


----------



## Adi1 (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Die gabs auch zwischendurch aufs Haus. So 3-4.
> 
> Aber gut... wir weichen hier zu sehr vom Thema ab... wobei es ja auch mit einer veränderten Wahrnehmung und Realität zu tun hat.



Das macht nix


----------



## Threshold (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Na ja, Wahrheit ist schon verzerrbar.
Sieht man ja an den Flacherdlern, die ihre eigene Wahrheit als die einzige Wahrheit anerkennen und alles andere ist gefälscht oder gelogen.
Genauso sehen die Vertreter monotheistischer Religionen ihre Religion als die einzige Wahrheit und eine andere gibt es nicht.
Wahrheit hat eine Menge mit Glauben zu tun.
Fakten sind auf jeden Fall was anderes als Wahrheit.
Die Wissenschaft würde nie etwas als die eine Wahrheit ansehen. Sie falsifiziert. Solange es sich nicht als falsch erwiesen hat, kann man es als richtig ansehen.
Oder anders gesagt, die Wissenschaft irrt sich immer weiter nach oben.


----------



## Adi1 (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Oder anders gesagt, die Wissenschaft irrt sich immer weiter nach oben.



Nicht unbedingt.

Das Problem ist aber, dass jedes Individuum durch den

Einsatz moderner Technologien immer mehr verblödet.

Jetzt sind doch 16-jährige ohne Smartphone gar nicht mehr überlebensfähig


----------



## Threshold (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt.
> 
> Das Problem ist aber, dass jedes Individuum durch den
> 
> ...



Ich rede nicht von verblödeten Teenagern. 
Die Wissenschaft irrt sich immer weiter. Wenn man bedenkt, was man früher wusste und was man heute weiß.
Und ein Ende ist ja nicht abzusehen, wie die dunklen Sachen so zeigen.


----------



## RyzA (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Wissenschaft irrt sich immer weiter. Wenn man bedenkt, was man früher wusste und was man heute weiß.
> Und ein Ende ist ja nicht abzusehen, wie die dunklen Sachen so zeigen.


Wieso? Weiß man heute nicht mehr?


----------



## Threshold (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Wieso? Weiß man heute nicht mehr?



Ja, ich weiß, dass es nicht so gut ist, die Unterhosen zwei Wochen lang zu tragen. 
Das wusste ich früher nicht. Das hab ich durch empirische Wissenschaft - Beobachtung, testen -- herausgefunden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ja ok das stimmt. Auf einen langen Zeitraum betrachtet und falls das schwarze Loch nicht weiter "gefüttert" wird.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mit Newton komme ich gerade noch so zurecht 
Beim Rest habe ich wohl zuviel interpretiert, anstatt erstmal zuzuhören. Für meine obigen Ausführungen bin ich von folgendem ausgegangen:
- der Raum expandiert überall gleichmäßig
- Gravitation verhindert, dass Objekte im Raum diesem Prozess folgen, also ihre Position im Raum behalten und ihren Abstand zueinander mit dem Wachstum des Raumes vergrößern.
=> Stattdessen würden die Objekte zueinander im gleichn Abstand bleiben, müssten sich also durch den jetzt größeren Raum bewegen. Was mir ein Verstoß gegen Energie(+Materie)erhaltung zu sein schien.

So, wie du es jetzt beschreibst, verhindert Gravitation die Ausdehnung des Raumes als solche. Das wirft aber eigentlich noch mehr Fragen auf:
- Wenn sich der Raum unregelmäßig dehnt, werden dann Objekte (mir hinreichend kleiner Masse. Nehmen wir an, jemand hätte eine gerade Linie durchs Universum gezogen, aus Gesteinsbrocken) nicht verformt? Das wäre erst recht Energie(-wirkung) aus dem nichts. (Alternatvies Beispiel wäre z.B. ein Gasnebel. Der hat kaum Masse, sein Raum müsste sich also ausdehnen. Wenn ich jetzt wortwörtlich zwei Segel mit größerem Abstand reinhänge und mit einem Faden verbinde, müssten diese gebläht werden, weil sie sich nicht voneinander entfernen können, aber das Gas respektive der Raum zwischen den Molekülen auseinanderstrebt)
- Wenn Raumausdehnung in der Nähe von Materie gar nicht möglich ist, wie konnte sie dann jemals anfangen?
- Wenn Materie Anti-Raumausdehnend wirkt, wieso dann nur bis exakt null? Innerhalb einer Galaxie scheinen sich die Kräfte die Wage zu halten, sonst wären selbige nicht stabil. Aber innerhalb eines Planeten oder gar eines Sterns wirken weitaus größere Kräfte. Mir wäre kein anderes Beispiel aus der Physik bekannt, wo es so etwas tatsächlich nur als "Gegenkraft" wirkt, es gibt eigentlich nur Kräfte in Gegenrichtung. Und wenn die nicht balanciert werden, dann sorgen sie für eine Entwicklung in diese Richtung - wenn Galaxien so stark zusammengezogen werden, dass sich der Raum gerade eben nicht dehnt, dann müssten viel kompaktere Sternensystem so stark zusammengezogen werden, dass der Raum in ihnen schrumpft. Dat it aba nich der Fall, scheint mir.


----------



## behemoth85 (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich finde auch die Fragen spannend was überhaupt das Bewußtsein ist? Was es ausmacht. Und wie es genau definiert wird. Da gibt ja keine absolute Einigkeit.
> Und was wäre die Konsequenzen, wenn man genau erklärt was es ist und wie es zu Stande kommt?
> Was wäre mit dem freien Willen? Auch in Hinblick auf rechts-philosophische Fragen.
> Was wäre wenn wir gar keine Entscheidungen treffen können und die schon längst festgelegt sind? Hätte das Auswirkungen auf unser Leben oder nicht?
> ...



Das Bewustsein ist seitens Medizin nicht vereinheitlicht deffiniert sondern in etliche Bewustseinszustände eingegliedert. Auch wenn du zu jeder Zeit weisst dass du bist und weisst wie du dich fühlst verharrst du dennoch nicht in einem Bewustsein sondern erlebst halt die ganze Palette an möglichen Gefühlen. Auch wissen tuen wir ja gänzlich immer intuitiv-verknöpft, Erfahrungen, Erlebnisse, Bilder im Kopf usw. In eigenen Worten würde ich sagen dass das Bewustsein ein hochentwickelter Prozess im Gehirn ist, der es dir unmöglich macht zu "fühlen" dass es dein Ich garnicht gibt  

Die viel spannendere Frage ist doch warum die Natur die Illusion des freien Willens überhaupt erst entwickelt. In Matrix hatten künstliche Maschienen ihren Nutzen draus aber warum macht die Natur so was ?


----------



## RyzA (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - Wenn sich der Raum unregelmäßig dehnt, werden dann Objekte (mir hinreichend kleiner Masse. Nehmen wir an, jemand hätte eine gerade Linie durchs Universum gezogen, aus Gesteinsbrocken) nicht verformt? Das wäre erst recht Energie(-wirkung) aus dem nichts. (Alternatvies Beispiel wäre z.B. ein Gasnebel. Der hat kaum Masse, sein Raum müsste sich also ausdehnen. Wenn ich jetzt wortwörtlich zwei Segel mit größerem Abstand reinhänge und mit einem Faden verbinde, müssten diese gebläht werden, weil sie sich nicht voneinander entfernen können, aber das Gas respektive der Raum zwischen den Molekülen auseinanderstrebt)


Auf große Skalen gesehen dehnt sich der Raum ja gleichmäßig aus. Galaxienhaufen sind eher lokal.



> - Wenn Raumausdehnung in der Nähe von Materie gar nicht möglich ist, wie konnte sie dann jemals anfangen?


Da müßte man sich mit dem Urknall genauer beschäftigen. Dadurch das die gesamte Materie und Energie unendlich dicht in einen Punkt komprimiert war hat es wohl einen so hohen Druck gegeben das sich das Universum Anfangs so schnell ausgedehnt hat.
Atome sollen erst 300000 Jahre nach dem Urknall entstanden sein. Vielleicht auch da erst die Gravitation.
Ich weiß das aber nicht genau.



> - Wenn Materie Anti-Raumausdehnend wirkt, wieso dann nur bis exakt null? Innerhalb einer Galaxie scheinen sich die Kräfte die Wage zu halten, sonst wären selbige nicht stabil. Aber innerhalb eines Planeten oder gar eines Sterns wirken weitaus größere Kräfte. Mir wäre kein anderes Beispiel aus der Physik bekannt, wo es so etwas tatsächlich nur als "Gegenkraft" wirkt, es gibt eigentlich nur Kräfte in Gegenrichtung. Und wenn die nicht balanciert werden, dann sorgen sie für eine Entwicklung in diese Richtung - wenn Galaxien so stark zusammengezogen werden, dass sich der Raum gerade eben nicht dehnt, dann müssten viel kompaktere Sternensystem so stark zusammengezogen werden, dass der Raum in ihnen schrumpft. Dat it aba nich der Fall, scheint mir.


Das kann ich dir leider auch nicht sagen. Warum das so ist.

Was aber ein Fakt ist: Dort wo Gravitation ist wird der Raum gekrümmt. Umso stärker die Gravitation, umso stärker die Krümmung.




behemoth85 schrieb:


> Die viel spannendere Frage ist doch warum die Natur die Illusion des freien Willens überhaupt erst entwickelt. In Matrix hatten künstliche Maschienen ihren Nutzen draus aber warum macht die Natur so was ?


Ich denke die Natur hat sich gar nichts dabei "gedacht". Es sei denn man glaubt an einen "Intelligent Designer" oder Gott.

Ich finde die Evolutionstheorie nach Darwin aber sehr spannend. Sie basiert ja auf 3 Säulen zur Entstehung neuer Arten: Mutation, Selektion und Isolation.
Der Selektionsdruck erzwingt eine Anpassung der Arten an die jeweilige Umwelt. Im Grunde genommen, so verstehe ich das auch eine Art "Trial& Error" Prinzip, da die Enstehung einer neuen Art ja auch sehr lange gedauert hat. Entweder hat sich diese gut angepasst und war überlebensfähig oder nicht. Wenn nicht hat eine neue "bessere" Mutation zum Erfolg geführt.


----------



## behemoth85 (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Headcrash

Intelligent Design ist etwas das man nicht vollends ausschließen kann. Von Gott spreche ich nicht, allerdings scheinen unsere Naturgesetze unnatürlich fein-abgestimmt zu sein, dazu noch aufeinander. Mathematisch gesehen ist eine zufällige Konstellation aller Naturgesetze ausgeschlossen, und das gibt zu denken. Nicht dass im hier und jetzt ein HokusPokus wirkt, andererseits jedoch sieht unser Universum mit seiner Mathematik auch nicht unbedingt aus wie das Produkt reinen Zufalls aus, bzw seine Mechanik tuet es nicht.

Ich könnte mir schon vorstellen, dass unser Universum ist wie es ist, weil es so sein sollte. Warum das so ist, wenn es denn so ist, wäre dann die nächste und die eigentliche Frage


----------



## RyzA (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Headcrash
> 
> Intelligent Design ist etwas das man nicht vollends ausschließen kann. Von Gott spreche ich nicht, allerdings scheinen unsere Naturgesetze unnatürlich fein-abgestimmt zu sein, dazu noch aufeinander. Mathematisch gesehen ist eine zufällige Konstellation aller Naturgesetze ausgeschlossen, und das gibt zu denken. Nicht dass im hier und jetzt ein HokusPokus wirkt, andererseits jedoch sieht unser Universum mit seiner Mathematik auch nicht unbedingt aus wie das Produkt reinen Zufalls aus, bzw seine Mechanik tuet es nicht.
> 
> Ich könnte mir schon vorstellen, dass unser Universum ist wie es ist, weil es so sein sollte. Warum das so ist, wenn es denn so ist, wäre dann die nächste und die eigentliche Frage


Ja ich weiß was du meinst. Es wirkt alles so systematisch und logisch. Wie geplant. 
Und nicht einfach aus Zufällen entstanden. Wobei es ja Mikrokosmos schon Zufälle gibt laut der Quantentheorien. Vielleicht hat ja die Summe dieser Zufälle zu einer "höheren Systematik" geführt.
Wobei Wissenschaftler auch diese wieder versuchen systematisch zu beschrieben... mit der Quantenmechanik... alles scheint ein System zu haben... echt schwer.


----------



## behemoth85 (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Ja erstens wirkt es so, und dazu wie erwähnt, ist zweitens eine zufällige Konstellation der Naturgesetze defacto nach Warscheinlichkeitsrechnung ausgeschlossen. Damit meine ich elektro-Magnetismus, die Gravitation, starke und schwache Nuklearbindung und die weiteren uns bekannten Kräfte. Sie sind aufeinander angeschnitten in einer zu 99,9% unnatürlichen Präzision. Also das weiß man, glaube Anfang der 90er haben sich die besten Mathematiker des Globus der Naturgesetze und ihrer möglichen zufälligen Bestimmung angenommen (Finetuning of the Universe). Man kam so weit ich noch weiß zum Ergebnis 8zu1 dafür, dass zb Gravitation nicht zufällig so schwach ist, oder Elektronenpaarbindung nicht zufällig so unglaublich stark. Man errechnette faktisch dass unser Universum nicht zufällig ist, wie es ist.  

Und das ist doch was


----------



## RyzA (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Im Makrokosmos ist auch quasi nichts zufällig. Man kennt nur nicht alle Faktoren oder Parameter um jedes System vorherzusagen. Da wird wohl alles determiniert sein.


----------



## behemoth85 (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Das spielt aber keine Rolle. Unsere Naturgesetze sind konstant, überall im Weltall homogän geltend. Das heisst sie unterlagen nie einer Entwicklung wie zB das Leben oder so, sondern waren von Beginn an allen Seins so wie sie sind, ohne sich jemals angepasst zu haben. Spricht es muss davon ausgegangen werden dass Information in einem "davor" exystent gewesen sein muss. Anders, ohne das Finetuning, gäbe es doch nur ein dunkles Universum reiner Energien, ohne Materie. Also verändere mal den Wert der Gravitation um einen Hauch, 2-3 Dezimalstellen, und es würde niemals zum ersten Stern im Weltall kommen. Das kannst du auf jede Naturkraft anwenden. Feinabstimmung eben, in einer so unglaublichen Präzision dass dir jeder Mathematiker beim ersten Blick drauf  sagt dass das nicht natürlich sein kann.

Man fragt sich wie das Universum das bei seiner Geburt wissen konnte. Ich sehe da halt schon so nen alles durchdringlichen Faden einer Art Planung.


----------



## RyzA (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Ja eine sehr interessante Perspektive.
Die Naturgesetze so wie sind waren ja schon von Anfang an da. Damit auch ihre Eigenschaften.
Wie bei einen Lebewesen wo die genetischen Informationen in der DNS gespeichert sind.
Waren sie schon "in sich" gespeichert und vorhanden. Oder im Universum gespeichert.
Wobei es in den Multiversentheorien wohl auch die Ideen von veränderten Naturkonstanten gibt. Aber auch da wäre die Systematik die selbe, mit nur anderen Werten. Welche dann aber zu anderen Ergebnissen führen würden.


----------



## behemoth85 (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Eben.
Wenn sich die Multiversentheorie iwann bewahrheiten sollte, dann ist unseres ja wieder nur eines von vielen. Ergäbe dann natürlich Sinn. Das ist aber für sich ein weit hergeholtes Modell.


----------



## Threshold (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> So, wie du es jetzt beschreibst, verhindert Gravitation die Ausdehnung des Raumes als solche. Das wirft aber eigentlich noch mehr Fragen auf:
> - Wenn sich der Raum unregelmäßig dehnt, werden dann Objekte (mir hinreichend kleiner Masse. Nehmen wir an, jemand hätte eine gerade Linie durchs Universum gezogen, aus Gesteinsbrocken) nicht verformt? Das wäre erst recht Energie(-wirkung) aus dem nichts. (Alternatvies Beispiel wäre z.B. ein Gasnebel. Der hat kaum Masse, sein Raum müsste sich also ausdehnen. Wenn ich jetzt wortwörtlich zwei Segel mit größerem Abstand reinhänge und mit einem Faden verbinde, müssten diese gebläht werden, weil sie sich nicht voneinander entfernen können, aber das Gas respektive der Raum zwischen den Molekülen auseinanderstrebt)



Selbst ein Gasnebel, mit einer Ausdehnung von mehreren Lichtjahren beinhaltet soviel Masse, dass die dunkle Energie dort nicht zum Tragen kommt.
Du brauchst eben den Raum zwischen den Galaxienhaufen, wo absolut nichts ist. Da ist ein Atom pro Kubikmeter schon viel.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - Wenn Raumausdehnung in der Nähe von Materie gar nicht möglich ist, wie konnte sie dann jemals anfangen?



Wenn du das weiß, kannst du dir einen Nobelpreis abholen. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - Wenn Materie Anti-Raumausdehnend wirkt, wieso dann nur bis exakt null? Innerhalb einer Galaxie scheinen sich die Kräfte die Wage zu halten, sonst wären selbige nicht stabil. Aber innerhalb eines Planeten oder gar eines Sterns wirken weitaus größere Kräfte. Mir wäre kein anderes Beispiel aus der Physik bekannt, wo es so etwas tatsächlich nur als "Gegenkraft" wirkt, es gibt eigentlich nur Kräfte in Gegenrichtung. Und wenn die nicht balanciert werden, dann sorgen sie für eine Entwicklung in diese Richtung - wenn Galaxien so stark zusammengezogen werden, dass sich der Raum gerade eben nicht dehnt, dann müssten viel kompaktere Sternensystem so stark zusammengezogen werden, dass der Raum in ihnen schrumpft. Dat it aba nich der Fall, scheint mir.



Innerhalb eines Sterns oder Planeten wirkt ja die Gravitation und hält ihn zusammen. Bzw. bei einem Stern wirkt der Strahlungsdruck gegen die Gravitation.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Da müßte man sich mit dem Urknall genauer beschäftigen. Dadurch das die gesamte Materie und Energie unendlich dicht in einen Punkt komprimiert war hat es wohl einen so hohen Druck gegeben das sich das Universum Anfangs so schnell ausgedehnt hat.
> Atome sollen erst 300000 Jahre nach dem Urknall entstanden sein. Vielleicht auch da erst die Gravitation.
> Ich weiß das aber nicht genau.



Richtig. Erst nach 300.000 Jahren war die Energie so weit herunter gegangen, dass die Atomkerne die Elektronen einfangen konnten um Atome zu bilden. Davor war das Universum dunkel, daher können wir auch nicht näher als 300.000 Jahre zum Urknall "gucken".
Direkt beim Urknall sind 75% Wasserstoff und 25% Helium entstanden, dazu noch ein Bruchteil von Beryllium und Lithium, was aber vernachlässigbar ist.
Die starke Kernkraft hat sich also schon sehr früh von den anderen Kräften abgespalten, denn sonst gäbe es ja keine Quarks und Atomkerne.
Die Gravitation muss sich aber direkt beim Urknall abgespalten haben, also innerhalb einer Plancksekunde. Dann muss sich auch die dunkle Materie gebildet haben.
Vermutlich hat sich das Universum direkt nach dem Urknall mit Überlichtgeschwindigkeit ausgedehnt, verlangsamte sich dann um seit den letzten paar Milliarden Jahren wieder verstärkt auszudehnen.
Wer weiß, wer weiß. 



Headcrash schrieb:


> Was aber ein Fakt ist: Dort wo Gravitation ist wird der Raum gekrümmt. Umso stärker die Gravitation, umso stärker die Krümmung.



Aber im Grunde genommen ist das Universum flach wie eine Pizza. 



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich denke die Natur hat sich gar nichts dabei "gedacht". Es sei denn man glaubt an einen "Intelligent Designer" oder Gott.



Naturgesetze sind eben so, wie sie sind. Man kann nicht fragen, wieso die Gravitation so viel schwächer ist als alle anderen Kräfte. Wäre das nicht so, würde das Universum nicht funktionieren.



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Ja erstens wirkt es so, und dazu wie erwähnt, ist zweitens eine zufällige Konstellation der Naturgesetze defacto nach Warscheinlichkeitsrechnung ausgeschlossen. Damit meine ich elektro-Magnetismus, die Gravitation, starke und schwache Nuklearbindung und die weiteren uns bekannten Kräfte. Sie sind aufeinander angeschnitten in einer zu 99,9% unnatürlichen Präzision. Also das weiß man, glaube Anfang der 90er haben sich die besten Mathematiker des Globus der Naturgesetze und ihrer möglichen zufälligen Bestimmung angenommen (Finetuning of the Universe). Man kam so weit ich noch weiß zum Ergebnis 8zu1 dafür, dass zb Gravitation nicht zufällig so schwach ist, oder Elektronenpaarbindung nicht zufällig so unglaublich stark. Man errechnette faktisch dass unser Universum nicht zufällig ist, wie es ist.
> 
> Und das ist doch was



Weitere uns bekannte Kräfte? Es gibt nur 4 Grundkräfte. Da ist nicht mehr.
Wieso sollte es kein Zufall sein? Die Gravitation muss ja so schwach sein. Wäre sie stärker, würden Sterne den Wasserstoff deutlich schneller verschmelzen und niemals könnte sich Leben bilden.
Wäre die elektromagnetische Wechselwirkung schwächer, könnten sich keine stabilen Atome bilden.
Und der Urknall war eben auch kein Urknall. Was genau war, weiß niemand. Es könnten Fluktuationen sein, ständige Fluktuationen, die immer wieder passierten, aber erst als die Naturkonstanten passten, konnte sich ein Universum entwickeln.


----------



## RyzA (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Gravitation muss sich aber direkt beim Urknall abgespalten haben, also innerhalb einer Plancksekunde. Dann muss sich auch die dunkle Materie gebildet haben.
> Vermutlich hat sich das Universum direkt nach dem Urknall mit Überlichtgeschwindigkeit ausgedehnt, verlangsamte sich dann um seit den letzten paar Milliarden Jahren wieder verstärkt auszudehnen.
> Wer weiß, wer weiß.


Aber wenn die Gravitation am Anfang schon vorhanden war hätte sie doch den Urknall aufhalten müssen. Da die Gravitation in einer Singularität ja nahezu unendlich groß sein müßte.
Oder welche Kraft war die Ursache für die schnelle Expansion? Dunkle Energie?





> Aber im Grunde genommen ist das Universum flach wie eine Pizza.


Ja das stimmt. Warum das so ist weiß wohl niemand.
Dennoch krümmt Gravitation den Raum.





> Naturgesetze sind eben so, wie sie sind. Man kann nicht fragen, wieso die Gravitation so viel schwächer ist als alle anderen Kräfte. Wäre das nicht so, würde das Universum nicht funktionieren.


"sind eben so wie sie sind" ist keine befriedigende Antwort.


----------



## behemoth85 (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> "sind eben so wie sie sind" ist keine befriedigende Antwort.



Genau so siehts aus 

Dem Erstaunen darüber dass etwas natürliches so präzise sein kann tuet das nichts ab.


----------



## behemoth85 (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Weitere uns bekannte Kräfte? Es gibt nur 4 Grundkräfte. Da ist nicht mehr.
> Wieso sollte es kein Zufall sein? Die Gravitation muss ja so schwach sein. Wäre sie stärker, würden Sterne den Wasserstoff deutlich schneller verschmelzen und niemals könnte sich Leben bilden.
> Wäre die elektromagnetische Wechselwirkung schwächer, könnten sich keine stabilen Atome bilden.
> Und der Urknall war eben auch kein Urknall. Was genau war, weiß niemand. Es könnten Fluktuationen sein, ständige Fluktuationen, die immer wieder passierten, aber erst als die Naturkonstanten passten, konnte sich ein Universum entwickeln.



Ich meinte alle Naturgesetze. Wenn ich mich nicht irre kennt die Physik ca über 70 Gesetze ?, wovon über 40 kosmische Konstante wären. 

Als Beobachter unserer Welt fällt nunmal auf dass die Gesetze auffällig präzise zueinander passen, weil es nur einen Hauch kleinster Veränderungen bräuchte die Physik aller miteinander wirkenden Wirkungen zu stören gar zu erliegen. Natürlich kann es so sein dass es so ist weil nur unter den uns bekannten Verhältnissen unseres Kosmos es übhaupt zum Urknall kommen kann, aber das würde doch genau so viel mehr neue Fragen aufwerfen. Welche Gesetzmäßigkeit wäre dafür wiederum verantwortlich die das bestimmt ?, und wie ist sie entstanden ?


----------



## Threshold (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Aber wenn die Gravitation am Anfang schon vorhanden war hätte sie doch den Urknall aufhalten müssen. Da die Gravitation in einer Singularität ja nahezu unendlich groß sein müßte.
> Oder welche Kraft war die Ursache für die schnelle Expansion? Dunkle Energie?



Schau dir eine Supernova an. Da kann auch die Gravitation nicht verhindern, dass der Stern explodiert.
Außerdem darfst du nicht vergessen, dass am Anfang alles nur Energie war. Materie kann sich nicht beliebig an gleichen Punkt begegnen. Energie kann das. Pauli Prinzip.
Und was dunkle Energie tatsächlich ist, weiß halt keiner. Man hat das halt analog zur dunklen Materie so genannt, aber Namen sind ja eh immer subjektiv.
Um das Universum zu erklären, wie es aktuell ist, reicht eben das, was wir wissen, nicht aus. Da muss noch mehr sein, eben dunkle Energie und dunkle Materie. Was aber tatsächlich dahinter steckt, weiß einfach keiner. Da gibt es vermutlich tausende von Gruppen und mehreren tausenden von Meinungen.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ja das stimmt. Warum das so ist weiß wohl niemand.
> Dennoch krümmt Gravitation den Raum.



Ja, aber eben bezogen auf das Ganze ist das Universum eben sehr flach.
Schau dir eine Ameise an. Für die ist die Erde flach. Sie wird niemals eine Krümmung sehen können.
Genauso kann der Mensch keine Krümmung sehen. Man kann sie messen, aber niemals sehen.



Headcrash schrieb:


> "sind eben so wie sie sind" ist keine befriedigende Antwort.



Eine andere wirst du aber nicht finden können.
Genauso könntest du fragen, wieso Pi eine unendliche Zahl ist. Man könnte meinen, dass es da mal ein Ende gibt. Aber gibt es nicht. 
Oder wie viele Zahlen gibt es zwischen 1 und 2?
Ich wette mit dir, dass ich immer noch eine weitere Zahl einfügen kann, wenn du meinst, dass du alle Zahlen kennst. 



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Ich meinte alle Naturgesetze. Wenn ich mich nicht irre kennt die Physik ca über 70 Gesetze ?, wovon über 40 kosmische Konstante wären.
> 
> Als Beobachter unserer Welt fällt nunmal auf dass die Gesetze auffällig präzise zueinander passen, weil es nur einen Hauch kleinster Veränderungen bräuchte die Physik aller miteinander wirkenden Wirkungen zu stören gar zu erliegen. Natürlich kann es so sein dass es so ist weil nur unter den uns bekannten Verhältnissen unseres Kosmos es übhaupt zum Urknall kommen kann, aber das würde doch genau so viel mehr neue Fragen aufwerfen. Welche Gesetzmäßigkeit wäre dafür wiederum verantwortlich die das bestimmt ?, und wie ist sie entstanden ?



Wie gesagt. Daher glaube ich auch nicht an einen Urknall. Sowas wie einen Urknall hat es nicht gegeben. Es gab Fluktuationen der Raumzeit und erst als die Naturgesetze passten, konnte sich das Universum entwickeln.
Klar kannst du dich fragen, wieso so ein riesigen Proton die exakt gleiche Ladungszahl hat wie das viel, viel kleinere Elektron.
Dazu kannst du dich fragen, wieso die Materie nur aus Up und Down Quarks besteht, obwohl es noch 4 weitere Quarks gibt. Darauf wird es meiner Meinung nach nie eine befriedigende Antwort geben.
Aber irgendwann in der Vergangenheit muss es einen Zweck für die 4 anderen Quarks gegeben haben, denn sonst wären sie ja nicht da.
Wäre also Gott oder ein intelligenter Schöpfer dafür verantwortlich, müsstest du genauso die Frage stellen, wozu es die 4 anderen Quarks es gibt, denn man braucht sie ja heute nicht mehr.


----------



## behemoth85 (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wie gesagt. Daher glaube ich auch nicht an einen Urknall. Sowas wie einen Urknall hat es nicht gegeben. Es gab Fluktuationen der Raumzeit und erst als die Naturgesetze passten, konnte sich das Universum entwickeln.
> Klar kannst du dich fragen, wieso so ein riesigen Proton die exakt gleiche Ladungszahl hat wie das viel, viel kleinere Elektron.
> Dazu kannst du dich fragen, wieso die Materie nur aus Up und Down Quarks besteht, obwohl es noch 4 weitere Quarks gibt. Darauf wird es meiner Meinung nach nie eine befriedigende Antwort geben.
> Aber irgendwann in der Vergangenheit muss es einen Zweck für die 4 anderen Quarks gegeben haben, denn sonst wären sie ja nicht da.
> Wäre also Gott oder ein intelligenter Schöpfer dafür verantwortlich, müsstest du genauso die Frage stellen, wozu es die 4 anderen Quarks es gibt, denn man braucht sie ja heute nicht mehr.



Nun gut ich bin da anderer Auffassung, mich überzeugen die Inditien für einen Anfang. Mitlerweile gibt es aber eine alternative Theorie des Universums die wissenschaftlich ebenso standhält. Das was du sagst wäre aber eine Entwicklung der Gesetze inerhalb unseres Systems, für die es meines Wissens null Anzeichen gibt. Zwar vermuten Physiker dass die Konstanten am Anfang etwas anders waren als heute und sich geringfügig einpendelten, aber es ist laut Annahme nicht so dass sie sich selbst im Laufe der Zeit stätig anpassten. Zu was wär auch ne Frage, aller vorhandenen  Energiemenge ?, im endlosem Raum ?  

Andere Sache, wie erklärst du dir in einem statischen Universum die Beobachtung dass sich alles von einander weg bewegt ? Also ich glaube gegen die Ekspansion spricht wenig, der Raum dehnt sich aus was nach Bauernlogik bedeutet dass der Kosmos mal kleiner, dichter und heißer war usw.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Auf große Skalen gesehen dehnt sich der Raum ja gleichmäßig aus. Galaxienhaufen sind eher lokal.



Die Mechanismen, die den Raum ausdehnen, sollten aber auf alle Skalen aktiv sein, wenn sie ein Teil des Raums selbst sind. Ansonsten wäre die Formulierung "der Raum wird ausgedehnt" und das wäre eine wirklich weitreichende These. Insbesondere wenn die Ausdehnung vor allem da geschieht, wo innerhalb unserer Wahrnehmung gar nichts ist, was ihn beeinflussen könnte.



> Da müßte man sich mit dem Urknall genauer beschäftigen. Dadurch das die gesamte Materie und Energie unendlich dicht in einen Punkt komprimiert war hat es wohl einen so hohen Druck gegeben das sich das Universum Anfangs so schnell ausgedehnt hat.
> Atome sollen erst 300000 Jahre nach dem Urknall entstanden sein. Vielleicht auch da erst die Gravitation.
> Ich weiß das aber nicht genau.



Wie genau es ganz zu Anfang war, spielt bei der Frage gar keine so große Rolle. Aber auf alle Fälle wirkte der Urknall nicht ewig und der Druck hat sich recht schnell abgebaut respektive eine druckbasierte Expansion ist überhaupt nur solange möglich, wie die Teilchen enggenug beieinander sind. Die Dichte z.B. der Erde ist offensichtlich schon weitaus geringer, sonst würde sie sich aus den gleichen Mechanismen heraus ausdehnen. Die Dichte der Raumgebiete, die sich (als einzige) Ausdehnen, ist aber noch einmal einige dutzend wenn nicht hunderte 10er Potenzen niedriger. Wie ist das Universum von Zustand "nicht mehr so dicht, dass sich alles abstößt" zum Zustand "so leer, dass der Raum selbst sich ausdehnen kann" gekommen? Diese Erklärungslücke klafft zwar lange vor unserer Zeit, aber auch nach Lange nach dem Urknall.



> Was aber ein Fakt ist: Dort wo Gravitation ist wird der Raum gekrümmt. Umso stärker die Gravitation, umso stärker die Krümmung.



Das ließt man oft. Aber warum sich stark gekrümter Raum nicht ausdehnen kann, schwach gekrümmter (nicht ungekrümmter, denn Gravitation wirkt unendlich!) Raum dagegen schon, dass ist zumindest für mich erklärungsbedürftig.



> Ich finde die Evolutionstheorie nach Darwin aber sehr spannend. Sie basiert ja auf 3 Säulen zur Entstehung neuer Arten: Mutation, Selektion und Isolation.



Und, ganz wichtig (wichtiger als Isolation, die die meisten eh falsch verstehen): Überreproduktion!




behemoth85 schrieb:


> Headcrash
> 
> Intelligent Design ist etwas das man nicht vollends ausschließen kann. Von Gott spreche ich nicht, allerdings scheinen unsere Naturgesetze unnatürlich fein-abgestimmt zu sein, dazu noch aufeinander. Mathematisch gesehen ist eine zufällige Konstellation aller Naturgesetze ausgeschlossen, und das gibt zu denken.



Man sollte Mathematiker nicht zu physischen (und erst recht nicht biochemischen) Dingen befragen. Und vor allem sollte man die Beine in die Hand nehmen, wenn ein selbsternannter Mathematiker Wahrscheinlichkeitsaussagen mit der Basis N=1 macht. Solche Aussagen haben mit einer wissenschaftlichen Analyse unserer Welt weniger gemeinsam, als N24-Berichte mit "Dokumentation" oder die AFD mit Demokratie.




behemoth85 schrieb:


> Das spielt aber keine Rolle. Unsere Naturgesetze sind konstant, überall im Weltall homogän geltend.



nehmen wir an
Wissen tut das keiner. Und die Annahme wird auch nur akzeptiert, weil sie einfacher als eine gegenteilige Interpretation ist. Insbesondere die zeitliche Konsistenz bis nahe an den Urknall ist aber selbst unter Wissenschaftlern fraglich respektive sprengt die Grenzen unseres Wissens, da wir nicht einmal wissen, ob Quanten- oder Relatitivätstheorie anzuwenden wären.




Threshold schrieb:


> Selbst ein Gasnebel, mit einer Ausdehnung von mehreren Lichtjahren beinhaltet soviel Masse, dass die dunkle Energie dort nicht zum Tragen kommt.
> Du brauchst eben den Raum zwischen den Galaxienhaufen, wo absolut nichts ist. Da ist ein Atom pro Kubikmeter schon viel.
> 
> 
> ...



Und innerhalb des oben genannten Gasnebels? Der ist nun wirklich dünn genug, dass man ihn weiter komprimieren könnte (ein Beispiel atmest du gerade ein), wenn es eine Kraft in Materiansammlungen dieser Dichte gäbe, die den Raum zusammenziehen würde und so der allgemeinen Raumexpansion entgegenwirkt.






> Vermutlich hat sich das Universum direkt nach dem Urknall mit Überlichtgeschwindigkeit ausgedehnt, verlangsamte sich dann um seit den letzten paar Milliarden Jahren wieder verstärkt auszudehnen.
> Wer weiß, wer weiß.



Aber wer weiß, warum sich die Geschwindigikeit der Ausdehnung ändert? Das Universum ist per Definition ein geschlossenes System ohne Einflüsse von außen. Und es gab in seinem Inneren auch keine großartigen Umbrüche, die die in den letzten Jahrmilliarden buchstäblich das Universum auf den Kopf gestellt hätten. Also wieso sollte es sich plötzlich anders entwickeln?


----------



## RyzA (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, aber eben bezogen auf das Ganze ist das Universum eben sehr flach.
> Schau dir eine Ameise an. Für die ist die Erde flach. Sie wird niemals eine Krümmung sehen können.
> Genauso kann der Mensch keine Krümmung sehen. Man kann sie messen, aber niemals sehen.


Ja die Krümmung des gesamten Universums können wir nicht sehen, weil es einfach zu groß ist.
Andere Effekte der Raumkrümmung schon.



> Eine andere wirst du aber nicht finden können.
> Genauso könntest du fragen, wieso Pi eine unendliche Zahl ist. Man könnte meinen, dass es da mal ein Ende gibt. Aber gibt es nicht.
> Oder wie viele Zahlen gibt es zwischen 1 und 2?
> Ich wette mit dir, dass ich immer noch eine weitere Zahl einfügen kann, wenn du meinst, dass du alle Zahlen kennst.


Das erinnert mich hier dran:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rFz2llnnC1o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








> Sowas wie einen Urknall hat es nicht gegeben.


Was macht dich da so sicher? 




> Es gab Fluktuationen der Raumzeit und erst als die Naturgesetze passten, konnte sich das Universum entwickeln.


Fluktuationen der Raumzeit... soso... und wie sollen die genau ausgesehen haben?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Mechanismen, die den Raum ausdehnen, sollten aber auf alle Skalen aktiv sein, wenn sie ein Teil des Raums selbst sind. Ansonsten wäre die Formulierung "der Raum wird ausgedehnt" und das wäre eine wirklich weitreichende These. Insbesondere wenn die Ausdehnung vor allem da geschieht, wo innerhalb unserer Wahrnehmung gar nichts ist, was ihn beeinflussen könnte.


Da wird ja dunkle Energie für vermutet. Dort wo kaum was im Raum ist dehnt er sich ungehindert schneller aus. Das trifft auf viele Bereiche des Universums zu. Aber nicht auf alle.





> Wie genau es ganz zu Anfang war, spielt bei der Frage gar keine so große Rolle. Aber auf alle Fälle wirkte der Urknall nicht ewig und der Druck hat sich recht schnell abgebaut respektive eine druckbasierte Expansion ist überhaupt nur solange möglich, wie die Teilchen enggenug beieinander sind. Die Dichte z.B. der Erde ist offensichtlich schon weitaus geringer, sonst würde sie sich aus den gleichen Mechanismen heraus ausdehnen. Die Dichte der Raumgebiete, die sich (als einzige) Ausdehnen, ist aber noch einmal einige dutzend wenn nicht hunderte 10er Potenzen niedriger. Wie ist das Universum von Zustand "nicht mehr so dicht, dass sich alles abstößt" zum Zustand "so leer, dass der Raum selbst sich ausdehnen kann" gekommen? Diese Erklärungslücke klafft zwar lange vor unserer Zeit, aber auch nach Lange nach dem Urknall.


Wie gesagt die dunkle Energie. Die wirkt auch abstoßend.



> Und, ganz wichtig (wichtiger als Isolation, die die meisten eh falsch verstehen): Überreproduktion!


Was meinst du konkret damit?


----------



## behemoth85 (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Man sollte Mathematiker nicht zu physischen (und erst recht nicht biochemischen) Dingen befragen. Und vor allem sollte man die Beine in die Hand nehmen, wenn ein selbsternannter Mathematiker Wahrscheinlichkeitsaussagen mit der Basis N=1 macht. Solche Aussagen haben mit einer wissenschaftlichen Analyse unserer Welt weniger gemeinsam, als N24-Berichte mit "Dokumentation" oder die AFD mit Demokratie.



Da Aussagen von Physikern bezüglich mathematischer Warscheinlichkeiten eher N24-Berichten mit "Dokumentation" oder der AFD mit Demokratie ähneln, musste man damals nunmal die Warscheinlichkeitsrechen-Genies aus den Kasinos zusammentrommeln damit sie das ausrechnen  Spielt ja auch erstmal keine Rolle ob das Ergebnis den Wissenschaftlern gefällt sondern wie es ausfällt, und es fällt gegen die damaligen Erwartungen aus. Zudem gibt es genug renomierte Physiker die in der Natur ds Kosmos eine Art unnatürliche Mechanik erkennen ("gezielt" will ich garnicht in den Mund nehmen).
Man kann es aber nicht so einfach abtuen will ich damit sagen.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> nehmen wir an
> Wissen tut das keiner. Und die Annahme wird auch nur akzeptiert, weil sie einfacher als eine gegenteilige Interpretation ist. Insbesondere die zeitliche Konsistenz bis nahe an den Urknall ist aber selbst unter Wissenschaftlern fraglich respektive sprengt die Grenzen unseres Wissens, da wir nicht einmal wissen, ob Quanten- oder Relatitivätstheorie anzuwenden wären.



Die Annahme wird in erster Linie aus Beobachtungen am Himmel gewonnen. Wenn wir sehen dass die meisten Himmelskörper sich ähnlich verhalten je nach Distanz zu uns gehen wir folglich davon aus dass die Gesetzmäßigkeiten im unseren geschlossenen System somit überall gleich sein müssen. Ausgehend vom geschlossenem, exspandierenden Universum, macht auch nur das Sinn. Es gibt auch keinen Grund was anderes anzunehmen.

Die RT findet doch schon Platz in der Anwendung, GPRS zum Beispiel. Nur weil sie nicht alles erklären kann heißt es ja nicht dass sie falsch oder anzuzweifeln ist.


----------



## Threshold (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Nun gut ich bin da anderer Auffassung, mich überzeugen die Inditien für einen Anfang. Mitlerweile gibt es aber eine alternative Theorie des Universums die wissenschaftlich ebenso standhält. Das was du sagst wäre aber eine Entwicklung der Gesetze inerhalb unseres Systems, für die es meines Wissens null Anzeichen gibt. Zwar vermuten Physiker dass die Konstanten am Anfang etwas anders waren als heute und sich geringfügig einpendelten, aber es ist laut Annahme nicht so dass sie sich selbst im Laufe der Zeit stätig anpassten. Zu was wär auch ne Frage, aller vorhandenen  Energiemenge ?, im endlosem Raum ?



Du scheinst mich nicht ganz verstanden zu haben.
Das mit dem Urknall war ja nur der Ausdruck eines Physikers, der an das immerwährende Universum geglaubt hat. 
Das Universum ist aber nicht explodiert, denn das würde ja bedeuten, dass es in irgendwas hinein explodieren müsste.
Das ist aber nicht der Fall, da mit der Entstehung des Universums erst die Raumzeit entstanden ist.
Daher bin ich der Meinung, dass es eben sowas wie ein Urknall nicht passiert ist. Es handelte sich um Fluktuationen innerhalb einer Ausdehnung Null, da man Energie eben auf einen Punkt komprimieren kann, was mit Materie nicht möglich ist.
Die Fluktuationen laufen nun so lange ab, bis eben die Naturgesetze so passen, dass sich ein Universum entwickeln kann, also eben dass die Ladungen passen, dass die Gravitation so schwach ist wie sie eben ist usw. Wie viele Fluktuationen es gegeben hat, ist unbekannt, da man eben nichts darüber sagen kann, was vor dem Universum war.
Ebenso kann man nicht sagen, wie viel Energie vorhanden war, da die Energie, die wir kennen, nur die der leuchtenden Materie ist, und wir keine Aussage machen können über die Energie der dunklen Materie und dunklen Energie.
Der nächste Schritt wäre nun die dunkle Materie nachzuweisen, und zwar direkt und nicht über den Effekt der Gravitation.
Dazu braucht es aber deutlich stärkere Teilchenbeschleuniger.



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Andere Sache, wie erklärst du dir in einem statischen Universum die Beobachtung dass sich alles von einander weg bewegt ? Also ich glaube gegen die Ekspansion spricht wenig, der Raum dehnt sich aus was nach Bauernlogik bedeutet dass der Kosmos mal kleiner, dichter und heißer war usw.



Ein statisches Universum gibt es nicht. Die Hintergrundstrahlung widerlegt es.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ja die Krümmung des gesamten Universums können wir nicht sehen, weil es einfach zu groß ist.
> Andere Effekte der Raumkrümmung schon.



Ja, in einem sehr begrenzten Bereich vielleicht. Die Erde selbst krümmt ja auch den Raum. Selbst ein Apfel krümmt den Raum.
Das ist ja auch das Problem, was die Quantenphysik derzeit hat. die Gravitation passt nicht ins Konzept.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Was macht dich da so sicher?



Die Quantenphysik. Fluktuationen passieren im Bereich der Planck Länge und das ist Quantenphysik. 



Headcrash schrieb:


> Fluktuationen der Raumzeit... soso... und wie sollen die genau ausgesehen haben?



Wenn ich meine Rede für den Nobelpreis fertig habe, sag ich es dir. 



Headcrash schrieb:


> Da wird ja dunkle Energie für vermutet. Dort wo kaum was im Raum ist dehnt er sich ungehindert schneller aus. Das trifft auf viele Bereiche des Universums zu. Aber nicht auf alle.



Man geht halt davon aus, dass die dunkle Energie deutlich schwächer ist als die Gravitation. Daher kann die dunkle Energie nicht da wirken, wo die Gravitation wirkt. 
Das ist genauso als wenn du vom Dach springst und dann damit rechnest, dass du nun bis zum Erdmittelpunkt beschleunigt wirst.
Da gibt es eine Kraft, die unfassbar viel stärker ist als die Gravitation und dich problemlos davon abhalten kann, bis zum Erdmittelpunkt beschleunigt zu werden.
So ist es eben auch mit der Gravitation und der dunklen Energie.


----------



## Adi1 (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich rede nicht von verblödeten Teenagern.



Ich schon, die werden später mal die Wissentschaftler sein


----------



## RyzA (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du scheinst mich nicht ganz verstanden zu haben.
> Das mit dem Urknall war ja nur der Ausdruck eines Physikers, der an das immerwährende Universum geglaubt hat.
> Das Universum ist aber nicht explodiert, denn das würde ja bedeuten, dass es in irgendwas hinein explodieren müsste.
> Das ist aber nicht der Fall, da mit der Entstehung des Universums erst die Raumzeit entstanden ist.
> ...


Aber kein Physiker der an der Urknall glaubt hält ihn für eine Explosion. Das wurde auch immer wieder erklärt.
Da der Raum mit expandiert ist kann es gar keine Explosion im herkömmlichen Sinn sein.
Und es kann auch dann ein Urknall passiert sein wenn das Universum nicht statisch ist. Hat damit gar nichts zu tun.
Fluktuationen soll es auch da ganz am Anfang gegeben haben.





> Ja, in einem sehr begrenzten Bereich vielleicht. Die Erde selbst krümmt ja auch den Raum. Selbst ein Apfel krümmt den Raum.
> Das ist ja auch das Problem, was die Quantenphysik derzeit hat. die Gravitation passt nicht ins Konzept.
> 
> 
> ...


Aber soviel ich weiß widerspricht die Quantenphysik nicht dem Urknallmodell. Es wird nur versucht in der "Theory of Everything" alles kompatibel zu machen und zu vereinen.


----------



## Two-Face (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Zum Urknall gibt es doch verschiedene Theorien.
Lässt man mal die Quantenthorie außen vor, so kann es eine "Zeit vor" dem Urknall gar nicht gegeben haben - durch diesen so genannten "Urknall" ist die Raumzeit ja erst entstanden.

Unter Anbetracht der Quantenthorie halten es einige aber gar nicht für unwahrschienlich, dass es vor Beginn unseres Universums bereits ein anderes gegeben haben könnte, das kollabiert ist.

Gräbt man jetzt noch die Stringtheorie aus, so ist unser Universum nur teil eines höherdimensionalen Universums, dessen Alter und Entstehung sich wiederum nicht bestimmen lässt.

Die Wissenschaft streitet sich ja alleine schon darum, wieso überhaupt "unsere" Materie besteht und nicht die Antimaterie bzw. warum sich nicht beide in einer Zeit nach dem Urknall gleich wieder ausgelöscht haben.
Wenn man also nicht mal die CP-Verletzung befriedigend erklären kann, wie will man dann den Urknall oder was auch immer "davor" war erklären?


----------



## RyzA (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Lässt man mal die Quantenthorie außen vor, so kann es eine "Zeit vor" dem Urknall gar nicht gegeben haben - durch diesen so genannten "Urknall" ist die Raumzeit ja erst entstanden.


Deswegen gibt es ja die "Planck-Zeit": Planck-Zeit – Wikipedia
die kleinstmögliche physikalische Zeitspanne.
Davor haben die physikalischen Gesetze keine Gültigkeit mehr.


----------



## Two-Face (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Das beantwortet immernoch nicht meine Frage.


----------



## RyzA (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Das beantwortet immernoch nicht meine Frage.


Welche? Die zum Schluß? Keine Ahnung. Ich bin nicht allwissend.

Dennoch glaube ich an das Urknall-Modell. Weil es für mich insgesamt sehr schlüssig ist.
Und ich glaube das unser Universum sich ins Unendliche ausdehnt.


----------



## wuselsurfer (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist RealitÃ¤t, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Wir denken immer noch viel zu grob:
Stringtheorie – Wikipedia.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Dennoch glaube ich an das Urknall-Modell. Weil es für mich insgesamt sehr schlüssig ist.


Klar, aber nur bis ganz kurz NACH dem Urknall.
Was war davor?
Wie kann ein Klumpen von der Masse des Weltalls, der 10[SUP]32 [/SUP]Kelvin warm ist, in einen Punkt in der Größe der Plank-Länge (1,6 x 10[SUP]-35[/SUP] m) passen?


Headcrash schrieb:


> Und ich glaube das unser Universum sich ins Unendliche ausdehnt.


Die Existenz der dunklen Materie und er dunklen Energie scheint das zu bekräftigen.
Aber die Ausdehnungsgeschwindigkeit des Universums war schon mehrfach variabel:
Urknall – Wikipedia.

Erst ging es ganz schnell, dann langsamer und heute wieder schneller.


----------



## Threshold (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Aber kein Physiker der an der Urknall glaubt hält ihn für eine Explosion. Das wurde auch immer wieder erklärt.
> Da der Raum mit expandiert ist kann es gar keine Explosion im herkömmlichen Sinn sein.
> Und es kann auch dann ein Urknall passiert sein wenn das Universum nicht statisch ist. Hat damit gar nichts zu tun.
> Fluktuationen soll es auch da ganz am Anfang gegeben haben.



Richtig, er wird in den Medien aber immer gerne als Explosion dargestellt.
Was aber tatsächlich passiert ist, weiß eben keiner, weils halt nur einmal passiert ist und keiner dabei war.
Letztendlich kannst du nur Computermodelle erzeugen, die das bei den vorgegebenen Daten zeigen, was passiert sein könnte.
Daher ja auch die Sache mit den Fluktuationen. Immer wieder sind Raumzeitblasen entstanden und wieder verschwunden, bis eben die Naturgesetze passten und sich das Universum weiter ausbreiten konnte als nur bis zur Plancklänge.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Aber soviel ich weiß widerspricht die Quantenphysik nicht dem Urknallmodell. Es wird nur versucht in der "Theory of Everything" alles kompatibel zu machen und zu vereinen.



Die Quantentheorie kann den Urknall nicht erklären, daher braucht es ja eine Theorie, die das erklären kann. Aber ohne eine Theorie, die alle 4 Kräfte vereint, wird es keine Theorie für den Urknall geben.
Denn die Quantentheorie kann ja nicht mal die Gravitation erklären.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Gräbt man jetzt noch die Stringtheorie aus, so ist unser Universum nur teil eines höherdimensionalen Universums, dessen Alter und Entstehung sich wiederum nicht bestimmen lässt.



Mit der Stringtheorie versucht man die Gravitation auf Quantenebene zu erklären. Wie der Urknall entstanden ist, vermag sie nicht zu erklären.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Die Wissenschaft streitet sich ja alleine schon darum, wieso überhaupt "unsere" Materie besteht und nicht die Antimaterie bzw. warum sich nicht beide in einer Zeit nach dem Urknall gleich wieder ausgelöscht haben.
> Wenn man also nicht mal die CP-Verletzung befriedigend erklären kann, wie will man dann den Urknall oder was auch immer "davor" war erklären?



Davor war nichts, da man das empirisch eh nicht belegen kann. Erst ab der Planck Dichte kann man überhaupt von etwas reden, das man erfassen kann.
Und dass es mehr Materie als Antimaterie gab, kann an den Fluktuationen liegen. Immerhin gibt es mehr Strahlung als Materie.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Was meinst du konkret damit?



Damit meine ich, dass zentraler Bestandteil der Evolution die Produktion von wesentlich mehr Nachkommen ist, als für ein Fortbestehen der Art oder auch nur für die Kapazität des Ökosystems angemessen ist. Evolution ist in erster Linie "dying of the less fit". Das wird gerne vergessen und dann heißt es bei Zuständen stabilisierender Selektion schnell "es findet keine Evolution mehr statt", sobald keine externen Einflussfaktoren ersichtlich sind. Das die eigenen Artgenossen mitunter den größten Selektionsdruck aufbauen, wird oft nicht wahrgenommen.




behemoth85 schrieb:


> Da Aussagen von Physikern bezüglich mathematischer Warscheinlichkeiten eher N24-Berichten mit "Dokumentation" oder der AFD mit Demokratie ähneln, musste man damals nunmal die Warscheinlichkeitsrechen-Genies aus den Kasinos zusammentrommeln damit sie das ausrechnen



In dem Satz fehlen irgendwelche wichtigen Worte. Ich verstehe ihn jedenfalls nicht. Möchte aber vorsorglich einwerfen, dass wir hier von unserem Universum und nicht von mathematischen Wahrscheinlichkeiten reden.



> Die Annahme wird in erster Linie aus Beobachtungen am Himmel gewonnen. Wenn wir sehen dass die meisten Himmelskörper sich ähnlich verhalten je nach Distanz zu uns gehen wir folglich davon aus dass die Gesetzmäßigkeiten im unseren geschlossenen System somit überall gleich sein müssen. Ausgehend vom geschlossenem, exspandierenden Universum, macht auch nur das Sinn. Es gibt auch keinen Grund was anderes anzunehmen.



Warum nimmst du dann an, dass sich nicht im ganzen Universum von Natur aus die gleichen Gesetzmäßigkeiten herausbilden? Das ist das naturwissenschaftlich naheliegenste Erklärungsmodell und genau dieses wolltest du in deinem letzten Post noch angreifen.




Threshold schrieb:


> Man geht halt davon aus, dass die dunkle Energie deutlich schwächer ist als die Gravitation. Daher kann die dunkle Energie nicht da wirken, wo die Gravitation wirkt.
> Das ist genauso als wenn du vom Dach springst und dann damit rechnest, dass du nun bis zum Erdmittelpunkt beschleunigt wirst.
> Da gibt es eine Kraft, die unfassbar viel stärker ist als die Gravitation und dich problemlos davon abhalten kann, bis zum Erdmittelpunkt beschleunigt zu werden.
> So ist es eben auch mit der Gravitation und der dunklen Energie.



Nein, da gibt es keine Kraft. Sondern ein Hindernis. Das heißt eine plötzliche Interaktion, die direkten Kontakt voraussetzt.
Eine Kraft hingegen würde ich oben auf dem Hochhaus schon spüren und sie würde bis zum Erdmittelpunkt kontinuierlich (typischerweise exponentiell) stärker. Möglicherweise wäre sie ganze Zeit so stark, dass ich nicht fallen könnte, oder sie wäre es nie - das hängt von der Stärke der Kraft ab. Aber sie würde nicht plötzlich an einer Grenze anfange sehr intensiv zu wirken. Grenzflächen gibt es nur da, wo verschiedene Typen Materie aneinander grenzen. Aber genau das ist doch per Definition im Weltall nicht der Fall. Da gibt es nur kontinuierliche Übergänge und im leeren interstellaren Raum nicht einmal das.
Umgekehrt würde es doch auch keinen Sinn ergeben, dass sich die Expansion beschleunigt, wenn die Expansion von einer fixen Menge "dunkler Energie" ausgeht, die (zufällig?) nur im interstellaren Raum existiert. Wenn der sich ausdehnt, würde die Energie ja günstigensfalls feiner verteilt, schlimmstenfalls sogar umgewandelt werden. Das heißt ihre Wirkugn sollte langsam bis schnell ab-, aber nicht zunehmen.?


----------



## RyzA (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Ich würde mir ja wünschen das wir alle in den Himmel kommen. Aber vielleicht ist das zu naiv.
Naturwissenschaftlich gesehen werden wir wohl in unsere Bestandteile zersetzt und gehen in den Kreislauf der Natur über.
Aber 100% sicher ist es nicht. Vielleicht gibt es ja doch so etwas wie eine Seele die irgendwann an einen besseren Ort empor steigt.
Zumindest nimmt einen diese Vorstellung oder Glaube daran etwas die Angst vor dem Tod. Deswegen kann ich nachvollziehen warum besonders religiöse Menschen daran glauben.
Ich kann mir nämlich nicht das "nichts" vorstellen. Als Bewußtsein. Das auf einmal alles weg ist.


----------



## wuselsurfer (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich würde mir ja wünschen das wir alle in den Himmel kommen.


Als EDVer?
Vergiß es.

Ozzy sang mal: "heaven is for heroes and hell is full of fools".
Ich denke, er hatte Recht.

Und da ein EDVer werder Held noch Narr ist, kommen wir nirgendwo hin.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nämlich nicht das "nichts" vorstellen.


Kennst Du die Spießprüfung:
acht Stunden aus dem Fenster glotzen ohne an etwas zu denken.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Das auf einmal alles weg ist.


 So wird es werden.

Ich hab 20 Jahre neben unseren Friedhof gewohnt.
Da war absolut nichts auffällig, auch nichts morgens um 5 Uhr.


----------



## RyzA (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Kennst Du die Spießprüfung:
> acht Stunden aus dem Fenster glotzen ohne an etwas zu denken.


Unmöglich!

Ich hatte mal mit jemanden gesprochen, wie es wohl sein würde, wenn man tot ist. Wie man sich das "Nichts" vorstellen könnte? Er meinte es wäre bestimmt wie schlafen. Wenn man nicht träumt.
Oder wie Narkose. Da kriegt man auch nichts mit.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Zumindest nimmt einen diese Vorstellung oder Glaube daran etwas die Angst vor dem Tod. Deswegen kann ich nachvollziehen warum besonders religiöse Menschen daran glauben.


Du scheinst keine gläubige Menschen zu kennen. Man glaubt nicht an Gott, weil man Angst vor dem Tod hat. 
... und übrigens noch weniger, weil man sich gewisse Dinge nicht erklären kann.


----------



## RyzA (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Du scheinst keine gläubige Menschen zu kennen. Man glaubt nicht an Gott, weil man Angst vor dem Tod hat.
> ... und übrigens noch weniger, weil man sich gewisse Dinge nicht erklären kann.


Und warum dann?

Warum glauben Menschen an das "Paradies"?


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Ein Teil tut es, weil er so erzogen wurde, ein anderer Teil, weil er sich nach etwas sehnt, was ihm das Leben nicht schenken kann und der restliche Teil, weil er Gott subjektiv erfahren hat.
Ein Gläubiger glaubt an das Paradies, weil es Gottes Verheißung ist.

In erster Linie glaubt der Mensch damit an Gott, denn die Sicherheit, dass du in den Himmel kommst, gibt es weder im Judentum, noch im Christentum oder dem Islam.

Edit:
Ich muss ergänzen: Laut Bibel hast du in Jesus Christus Heilsgewissheit. Das ist dann doch ein kleiner Unterschied zum Islam und zum Judentum. Die katholische Kirche vergisst das auch recht oft, aber die orientiert sich sowieso eher an anderen Schriften.


----------



## wuselsurfer (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Unmöglich!


Nö.
Hab ich selber zig mal erlebt.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Oder wie Narkose. Da kriegt man auch nichts mit.


 Stimmt nicht.
Du träumst in der Narkose.
Ich war vor ein paar Jahren zum Schrittmachereinsetzen und da gab es Vollnarkose.
Und ich hab geträumt.

Da ich mich fast immer an meine Träume erinnern kann, hab ich mir das gemerkt.


----------



## wuselsurfer (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> und der restliche Teil, weil er Gott subjektiv erfahren hat.


Ich muß wieder zur Musik greifen:
YouTube.

Laß Dir den Text mal ganz langsam auf der Zunge zergehen.
Besonders bei 01:26 min ... .


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Laß Dir den Text mal ganz langsam auf der Zunge zergehen.
> Besonders bei 01:26 min ... .


Ok, Menschen kritisieren eine Götze, die sie selbst geschaffen haben. Auch eine interessante Art des Glaubens.


----------



## RyzA (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Ein Teil tut es, weil er so erzogen wurde, ein anderer Teil, weil er sich nach etwas sehnt, was ihm das Leben nicht schenken kann und der restliche Teil, weil er Gott subjektiv erfahren hat.
> Ein Gläubiger glaubt an das Paradies, weil es Gottes Verheißung ist.
> 
> In erster Linie glaubt der Mensch damit an Gott, denn die Sicherheit, dass du in den Himmel kommst, gibt es weder im Judentum, noch im Christentum oder dem Islam.


Irgendeiner hat mal gesagt, ich weiß jetzt nicht wer, das wir nicht in das Paradies kommen, sondern das Paradies auf die Erde holen. Oder holen können. Indem wir selber eine "bessere Welt" gestalten. Aber leider sieht das im Moment nicht ganz danach aus.


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht.
> Du träumst in der Narkose.
> Ich war vor ein paar Jahren zum Schrittmachereinsetzen und da gab es Vollnarkose.
> Und ich hab geträumt.
> ...



Achso. Ja im Schlaf soll man ja eigentlich auch immer träumen, nur sich nicht mehr dran erinnern können.
In der Narkose wußte ich das nicht... ich selbe hatte auch schon paarmal Vollnarkose und das war einfach ein Blackout.  Den Zeitraum vom Beginn bis Ende der Vollnarkose habe ich nicht wahrgenommen. Zeitgefühl 0.
Ich kann mich auch selten noch an meine Träume erinnern. Früher war das mehr.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Irgendeiner hat mal gesagt, ich weiß jetzt nicht wer, das wir nicht in das Paradies kommen, sondern das Paradies auf die Erde holen. Oder holen können. Indem wir selber eine "bessere Welt" gestalten. Aber leider sieht das im Moment nicht ganz danach aus.


Der Mensch war schon immer gleich. Wir erschaffen bestimmt kein Paradies.

In der Tora (1. Buch Mose) gibt es eine Lagebeschreibung des Paradieses. Demnach lag es zwischen Euphrat, Tigris, Pison und Gihon und war somit bereits auf Erden. Könnte also in der Türkei, Syrien oder dem Irak gewesen sein. Das Problem ist, dass die Lage des Pison und Gihon heute nicht mehr bekannt sind, denn sonst könnte man interessante Ausgrabungen machen. 
Mit Himmel ist allerdings etwas anderes als der "Garten Eden" gemeint. Laut NT ist der Himmel das neue Jerusalem.


----------



## wuselsurfer (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Ok, Menschen kritisieren eine Götze, die sie selbst geschaffen haben.


 Die EAV hat Gott geschaffen?
Davon wüßte ich aber.



DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Der Mensch war schon immer gleich. Wir erschaffen bestimmt kein Paradies.


Woher weißt Du das?
Wieso war der Mensch schon immer gleich?
Das ist Quatsch.
Der Mensch war nie gleich, weil seine Lebensumstände nie dieselben waren.
Selbst Zwillinge entwickeln sich manchmal völlig unterschiedlich, wenn ihre Lebensumstände unterschiedlich sind.
Ich kann das an unserer Familie beweisen, aber das geht euch gar nichts an.



DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> In der Tora gibt es eine Lagebeschreibung des Paradieses. Demnach lag es  zwischen Euphrat, Tigris, Pison und Gihon und war somit bereits auf  Erden. Könnte also in der Türkei, Syrien oder dem Irak gewesen sein.



Tja, jeder denkt wahrscheinlich, es liegt weit hinter dem Horizont, den er sich vorstellen kann.

In Ägypten war das Paradies ganz wo anders, als in Europa, China oder Südamerika.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Die EAV hat Gott geschaffen?
> Davon wüßte ich aber.


Ne, nicht Gott, aber die Götze, die sie in ihrem Lied kritisieren.


----------



## RyzA (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Der Mensch war schon immer gleich. Wir erschaffen bestimmt kein Paradies.


Ganz habe ich die Hoffnung nicht aufgegeben.



> In der Tora (1. Buch Mose) gibt es eine Lagebeschreibung des Paradieses. Demnach lag es zwischen Euphrat, Tigris, Pison und Gihon und war somit bereits auf Erden. Könnte also in der Türkei, Syrien oder dem Irak gewesen sein. Das Problem ist, dass die Lage des Pison und Gihon heute nicht mehr bekannt sind, denn sonst könnte man interessante Ausgrabungen machen.


Und gleicht heute leider eher der Hölle. Auf  Syrien und den Irak bezogen.



> Mit Himmel ist allerdings etwas anderes als der "Garten Eden" gemeint. Laut NT ist der Himmel das neue Jerusalem.


Ok.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Tja, jeder denkt wahrscheinlich, es liegt weit hinter dem Horizont, den er sich vorstellen kann.
> 
> In Ägypten war das Paradies ganz wo anders, als in Europa, China oder Südamerika.


Wenn man davon ausgeht, dass Mose das Buch Bereschit schrieb (1. Buch Mose) dann war es alles andere als hinter dem Horizont. Es lag dann in der Nähe der Heimat Abrahams. Der gute Mann kam nämlich aus dem Süden der heutigen Türkei. Dort entspringen auch Euphrat und Tigris.

Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit? Wir werden es sehen oder nicht. 
Schalom


----------



## Threshold (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nein, da gibt es keine Kraft. Sondern ein Hindernis. Das heißt eine plötzliche Interaktion, die direkten Kontakt voraussetzt.



Du musst das Quanten mechanisch betrachten. Natürlich ist da eine Kraft.
Die Kraft, die verhindert, dass Elektronen in einem Atom nicht die gleiche Quantenzahl haben können. Das Pauli Prinzip wirk hier. Diese Kraft ist die elektromagnetische Wechselwirkung.
Und diese Kraft ist deutlich stärker als die Gravitation. Daher kannst du mit einem kleinen Magneten eine Büroklammer aufheben, obwohl die Erde mit allem, was sie hat, ebenfalls an der Büroklammer "zieht".
Nur die starke Wechselwirkung ist noch stärker.


----------



## LastManStanding (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Ist das nicht schön mit der Schwerkraft: Wir können sie Detailgenau berechnen, vorraussagen und erzeugen aber wir wissen überhaupt gar nicht was sie wirklich ist. Sie beeinflusst sogar die Zeit, die für uns alle sooo maßgeblich ist obwohl sie nicht mal die stärkste der Grundkräfte ist. Ich mag Schwerkraft gerne. Sie ist mein Lieblings-Thema bei all den Unbekannten...


----------



## RyzA (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Wobei der Aufprall eher das Resultat der gegenseitigen Massenanziehung ist. Und des Widerstandes der härteren und massiveren Oberfläche.
Aber ich weiß was du meinst.


----------



## LastManStanding (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Die Erklärung zur Schwerkraft klingt auch so gut: Schwerkraft agiert in Lichtgeschwindigkeit, und zieht Materie Proportional zur eingesetzten masse an. Und unterscheidet sich auch erheblich von den anderen Grundkräften da Raum und Zeit beeinflusst werden. Ich hoffe das die "Teilchen" die sie erzeugen bald effizienter erforscht werden können. Die Teilchenbeschleuniger lassen sich ja ziemlich viel "Zeit" ^^


----------



## RyzA (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



LastManStanding schrieb:


> Die Erklärung zur Schwerkraft klingt auch so gut: Schwerkraft agiert in Lichtgeschwindigkeit, und zieht Materie Proportional zur eingesetzten masse an. Und unterscheidet sich auch erheblich von den anderen Grundkräften da Raum und Zeit beeinflusst werden. Ich hoffe das die "Teilchen" die sie erzeugen bald effizienter erforscht werden können. Die Teilchenbeschleuniger lassen sich ja ziemlich viel "Zeit" ^^


Gravitationswellen wurden schon gemessen. Mal gucken ob Gravitonen auch mal nachgewiesen werden können.
Eigentlich müßte ja beides möglich sein wegen dem Welle/Teilchendualismus.
Jede Welle kann auch Teilchen sein und umgekehrt.


----------



## behemoth85 (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du scheinst mich nicht ganz verstanden zu haben.
> Das mit dem Urknall war ja nur der Ausdruck eines Physikers, der an das immerwährende Universum geglaubt hat.
> Das Universum ist aber nicht explodiert, denn das würde ja bedeuten, dass es in irgendwas hinein explodieren müsste.
> Das ist aber nicht der Fall, da mit der Entstehung des Universums erst die Raumzeit entstanden ist.
> ...



Ich versuche mir Flukationen bildlich vorzustellen. Also wo soll sich das abgespielt haben ?, war Raum vor den Flukationen schon vorhanden oder nicht ? 

Der Urknall war zwar keine Explosion, weil eben der Raum noch fehlte. Aber da der Raum seitdem selbst expandiert, kann man das doch wie eine Explosion sehen. Durchs Teleskop sieht das Universum auch so aus wie herumfliegende Teile nach einer Detonation.


----------



## Two-Face (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



LastManStanding schrieb:


> Die Erklärung zur Schwerkraft klingt auch so gut: Schwerkraft agiert in Lichtgeschwindigkeit,


Laut Einsteins Theorie.
Gravitation ist aber Teil der Raumzeit, wenn sich die Gravitationsverhältnisse ändern, müsste sich das praktisch in "Echtzeit" auf die umliegende Materie auswirken.
Wie gesagt, laut Einstein'schem Verständnis kann sich Gravitation nicht mit schneller _c_ ausbreiten.
Entdeckt die Quantenphysik aber das "Graviton", also den Träger der Schwerkraft, dann müsste diese schon mit mehr als _c_ arbeiten. Anders ließe sich das sonst wohl nicht erklären.
Das Grundproblem ist hier halt, dass sich Gravitation und Quantenphysik nicht so toll verstehen.


LastManStanding schrieb:


> und zieht Materie Proportional zur eingesetzten masse an. Und unterscheidet sich auch erheblich von den anderen Grundkräften da Raum und Zeit beeinflusst werden. Ich hoffe das die "Teilchen" die sie erzeugen bald effizienter erforscht werden können. Die Teilchenbeschleuniger lassen sich ja ziemlich viel "Zeit" ^^


Also der LHC läuft noch bis 2036 oder so.
Das ist zwar schon ein mächtiges Ding, aber ob der zum Nachweis von "Gravitonen" leistungsstark genug wäre, steht auf einem anderen Papier...


----------



## Adi1 (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nämlich nicht das "nichts" vorstellen. Als Bewußtsein. Das auf einmal alles weg ist.



Wenn der Tod eintritt ist Ruhe, dass ist eine absolute und unumkehrbare Begebenheit.

Unser Bewußtsein ist doch auch nur eine Vernetzung und Speicherung von Informationen

in einem neuronalen Netzwerk.

Wenn da der Stecker gezogen wird, sterben die Zellen, und damit

verschwinden die Informationen 

Himmel und Hölle, dass ist doch alles Quark,
kommt doch noch alles aus dem Mittelalter,
als die Kirchen das Sagen hatten


----------



## wuselsurfer (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Himmel und Hölle, dass ist doch alles Quark,
> kommt doch noch alles aus dem Mittelalter,
> als die Kirchen das Sagen hatten


Warte, bis Apophis mit der Pyramide auftaucht:

YouTube .

Ach nee, den hat Gen. O' Neil ja erwischt.

Aber ein paar Hataks fliegen noch.

Knie nieder, Ungläubiger!


----------



## Threshold (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Wobei der Aufprall eher das Resultat der gegenseitigen Massenanziehung ist. Und des Widerstandes der härteren und massiveren Oberfläche.
> Aber ich weiß was du meinst.



Wie gesagt, betrachte das Quanten mechanisch. Wieso bleibt der Kaffee im Kaffeebecher aber wieso kann ein Proton ein Potenzial überwinden ohne genug Energie dafür zu haben?
Der Tunneleffekt ist rein quantenmechanisch. Er wirkt nicht bei Materie, die miteinander wechselwirkt.
Du kennst doch das Doppelspalt Experiment, oder?
Stellst du nur ein Spalt auf, hast du eine klare Verteilung von Teilchen. Bei zwei Spalten ist es ein Interferenzmuster. Ein Zeichen für den Welle Teilchen Dualismus. Der ja nicht nur für Photonen, sondern auch für andere Teilchen gilt. Elektronen und Protonen verhalten sich genauso wie Photonen.
Was passiert aber mit einem Elektronenstrahl, der auf zwei Spalte gerichtet ist, wenn du ihn einer elektromagnetischen Welle aussetzt? Also eine Wechselwirkung erzeugt?
Genau -- dann ist das Interferenzmuster verschwunden und die Elektronen verhalten sich wie Teilchen. Genau so, wie man es in der makroskopischen Welt erwartet.
Und in der makroskopischen Welt hast du immer Wechselwirkungen. Ohne die wäre die Materie nicht stabil. Sie sorgt dafür, dass der Asphalt fest ist. Dass der Kaffee im Kaffeebecher bleibt und dass deine Tastatur genau den Buchstaben abbildet, den du eingetippt hast.



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Ich versuche mir Flukationen bildlich vorzustellen. Also wo soll sich das abgespielt haben ?, war Raum vor den Flukationen schon vorhanden oder nicht ?



Wie gesagt, die Raumzeit entstand erst mit dem Universum. Was davor war, entzieht sich jeder empirischen Überprüfbarkeit.



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Der Urknall war zwar keine Explosion, weil eben der Raum noch fehlte. Aber da der Raum seitdem selbst expandiert, kann man das doch wie eine Explosion sehen. Durchs Teleskop sieht das Universum auch so aus wie herumfliegende Teile nach einer Detonation.



Tja, eben nicht. Das Universum expandiert. richtig. Aber eben nicht innerhalb von Sternsystemen oder Galaxien.
Wäre es eine Explosion, wie wir das kennen, würde alles auseinander fliegen und es hätten sich nie Galaxien, Sterne oder Planeten gebildet.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Laut Einsteins Theorie.
> Gravitation ist aber Teil der Raumzeit, wenn sich die Gravitationsverhältnisse ändern, müsste sich das praktisch in "Echtzeit" auf die umliegende Materie auswirken.
> Wie gesagt, laut Einstein'schem Verständnis kann sich Gravitation nicht mit schneller _c_ ausbreiten.
> Entdeckt die Quantenphysik aber das "Graviton", also den Träger der Schwerkraft, dann müsste diese schon mit mehr als _c_ arbeiten. Anders ließe sich das sonst wohl nicht erklären.
> Das Grundproblem ist hier halt, dass sich Gravitation und Quantenphysik nicht so toll verstehen.



Nein, Gravitation breitet sich mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit aus. Das bestätigen die Messungen der Gravitationswellen.
Immer dort, wo Informationen übertragen werden, gibt es nichts, das sich schneller als mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit ausbreiten kann.
Daher kennen wir auch schon eine Eigenschaft des Gravitons, wenn es das denn gibt. Es muss masselos sein. Denn nur ein masseloses Teilchen kann sich mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit ausbreiten.
Derzeit ist die Gravitation als Eigenschaft der gekrümmten Raumzeit definiert. Keine andere Theorie als die von Einstein wurde schon so oft überprüft und bisher hat sie alle Vorhersagen bestätigt und alle Messungen exakt bestätigt. Falsch kann sie daher nicht sein. Aber sie kann nicht vollständig sein, denn sie passt eben nicht zur Quantenphysik.
Jetzt gilt es eben zu erforschen, was da fehlt, wieso sie nicht vollständig ist.
Ich denke ja, wenn wir die dunkle Materie verstanden haben, werden wir auch die Gravitation besser verstehen.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Also der LHC läuft noch bis 2036 oder so.
> Das ist zwar schon ein mächtiges Ding, aber ob der zum Nachweis von "Gravitonen" leistungsstark genug wäre, steht auf einem anderen Papier...



Wird nicht reichen. Die Gravitation ist so viel schwächer als andere Kräfte. Man müsste also deutlich mehr Energie reinstecken und das ist aktuell unmöglich. Man müsste einen Beschleuniger haben, der in etwa so groß ist wie das gesamte Sonnensystem. Und um die Strings der Stringtheorie nachzuweisen bräuchte man einen Beschleuniger, der die Größe der Milchstraße hat.


----------



## wuselsurfer (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wird nicht reichen. Die Gravitation ist so viel schwächer als andere Kräfte. Man müsste also deutlich mehr Energie reinstecken und das ist aktuell unmöglich..


Das ist doch längst passiert:
Higgs-Boson – Wikipedia.


----------



## Two-Face (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Das Higgs-Boson ist ja wieder was anders, dadurch erhalten, so geht man von aus, die Elementarteilchen ihre Masse.

Nur das Graviton, also der Träger der gegenseitigen Anziehung der Massen, entzieht sich uns bisher noch - es ist so gesehen das letzte "Puzzlestück", das der Menschheit noch fehlt.
Das Problem ist ja, in die Quantenphysik passt die die Gravitation nicht so recht rein, deswegen wurde das mit dem "Graviton" schon länger theoretisiert.


----------



## Threshold (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Das ist doch längst passiert:
> Higgs-Boson – Wikipedia.



Nö. Lies den Artikel.
Das Higgs Feld sorgt dafür, dass Materie überhaupt Masse bekommt. Die Gravitation kann es aber nicht erklären.


----------



## wuselsurfer (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das Higgs Feld sorgt dafür, dass Materie überhaupt Masse bekommt. Die Gravitation kann es aber nicht erklären.


Und wenn zwei Massen sich nahe sind, bemerkt das Gravitationsfeld.
Also ist doch das Higgsfeld, welches Massen erzeugt, die Grundlage für das Gravitationsfeld.

Ob das alles so stimmt, wage ich arg zu bezweifeln.

Die Stringtheorie könnte das alles sehr viel kleiner aufdröseln, leider versteht sie fast niemand.
Und mathematisch scheint sie auch ein Chaos zu sein mit 10-11 zu berechnenden Dimensionen.


----------



## behemoth85 (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, die Raumzeit entstand erst mit dem Universum. Was davor war, entzieht sich jeder empirischen Überprüfbarkeit.



Jetzt verstehe ich dich. Naja du meintest du glaubst nicht an einen Urknall womit ich zuerst dachte du gehst gänzlich nicht von einem Beginn des Universums aus, aber hier gehts wohl nur um den Begriff des Knalles. Okay. 

So viel ich weiß ist das ja auch die ofiziell anerkannte Theorie, dass es eben Flukationen waren die zum Ausbruch von Energie führten. Bigbang/Urknall ist heute aber weiterhin der verwendette Begriff, nicht nur im Mainstream. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Tja, eben nicht. Das Universum expandiert. richtig. Aber eben nicht innerhalb von Sternsystemen oder Galaxien.
> Wäre es eine Explosion, wie wir das kennen, würde alles auseinander fliegen und es hätten sich nie Galaxien, Sterne oder Planeten gebildet.



Aber es expandiert trotzdem und das seit 14,6 Mrd Jahren. Somit ist der Anfang als ein Ausbruch zu verstehen der bis heute anhält. Der Urknall damals ist praktisch bis jetzt. 

Dass Galaxiehaufen exystieren können und Galaxien im innern nicht auseinander driften ist wohl der Gravitation verschuldet so wie der Dichte des ganzen Universums. Die meisten Galaxien aber entfernen sich doch voneinander, Indiz für ihre Beschleunigung vom Ukrnall + dunke Energie. 

Wenn ich mich nicht irre ist auch der Kältetod des Universums die gängigste Theorie wie alles enden wird. Die dunkle Energie gewinnt iwann die Oberhand, die ersten Galaxien beginnen auseinander zu fallen, später entfernen sich die Planeten von ihren Sternen, bis schlussendlich auch die nuklearen Bindungen zu schwach werden und die nur noch elementar vorkommenden Materieteilchen im ganzen Weltraum beginnen sich aufzulösen.

Somit hat das Universum im Knall begonnen um irgendwann einmal im Nichts zu enden, metaphorisch gesehen.


----------



## behemoth85 (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Und wenn zwei Massen sich nahe sind, bemerkt das Gravitationsfeld.
> Also ist doch das Higgsfeld, welches Massen erzeugt, die Grundlage für das Gravitationsfeld.
> 
> Ob das alles so stimmt, wage ich arg zu bezweifeln.
> ...



Mit der Gravitation macht es sich die Stringtheorie (abhängig welche, es gibt viele) zu leicht. Es wird behauptet dass Gravitation eigtl die stärkste Naturkraft ist, in unserer dreidimensionalen Welt sich aber am wenigsten entlädt, weil sie auf alle anderen Dimensionen verteilt wirkt. Laut M-Theorie soll es 11 Dimensionen geben ? Keine Ahnung.

Allerdings ist die Stringtheorie alles andere als Chaos. Das ist wohl die mathematisch feinste und schlüssigste universelle Theorie überhaupt. Auch wenn sie sich nicht bewahrheiten sollte würde sie unglaublich viel beigetragen haben zum Verständnis des Kosmos.


----------



## Adi1 (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Knie nieder, Ungläubiger!



Vor Lachen nicht 

Schaue einfach mal an einem dunklen Ort, mit einem Teleskop ins All,

der Anblick ist atemberaubend 

Unsere kläglichen Erklärungsversuche sind einfach lächerlich,

wenn es darum geht, das Universum zu beschreiben

Schaut einfach mal, Sternwarten bieten regelmässig

Beobachtungen an 

Dann werdet Ihr mal merken,

wie bedeutungslos unsere Existenz hier ist


----------



## Two-Face (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Schaue einfach mal an einem dunklen Ort, mit einem Teleskop ins All,


Da muss man hierzulande aber schon weit rausfahren, um so einen Ort zu finden.
Der Lichtsmog ist leider auch auf dem Land sehr ausgeprägt.


----------



## Adi1 (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Da muss man hierzulande aber schon weit rausfahren, um so einen Ort zu finden.
> Der Lichtsmog ist leider auch auf dem Land sehr ausgeprägt.



Ja richtig, einige gute brauchbaren Ecken gibt es für Amateure aber schon noch 

Light pollution map


----------



## Threshold (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Und wenn zwei Massen sich nahe sind, bemerkt das Gravitationsfeld.
> Also ist doch das Higgsfeld, welches Massen erzeugt, die Grundlage für das Gravitationsfeld.



Aber das Higgs Feld kann nicht erklären, wieso Gravitation immer anziehend ist und sich nicht abschirmen lässt.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Die Stringtheorie könnte das alles sehr viel kleiner aufdröseln, leider versteht sie fast niemand.
> Und mathematisch scheint sie auch ein Chaos zu sein mit 10-11 zu berechnenden Dimensionen.



Es gibt ja auch nicht die eine String Theorie. Da gibt es unterschiedliche Ansätze. Dazu die Quantenschleifengravitation, die kaum Erwähnung findet.
Und die 11 Dimensionen brauchst du, um das mathematisch zu erklären. Mathematisch passt das dann alles super und daher halten auch alle so sehr daran fest.
Das Dilemma ist eben, dass die String Theorie empirisch nicht überprüfbar ist. 



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Jetzt verstehe ich dich. Naja du meintest du glaubst nicht an einen Urknall womit ich zuerst dachte du gehst gänzlich nicht von einem Beginn des Universums aus, aber hier gehts wohl nur um den Begriff des Knalles. Okay.



Genau. Ich störe mich an den Begriff. Ich sehe das eben eher als Fluktuation an, die sich eben so lange zugetragen haben, bis die Naturgesetze so weit "passten", dass eben diese Fluktuationen über den kritischen Bereich der Planck Einheiten hinweg sich ausbreiten konnten, denn das ist der Beginn der Kausalität. Erst dann entstand das Universum.



behemoth85 schrieb:


> So viel ich weiß ist das ja auch die ofiziell anerkannte Theorie, dass es eben Flukationen waren die zum Ausbruch von Energie führten. Bigbang/Urknall ist heute aber weiterhin der verwendette Begriff, nicht nur im Mainstream.



Wie gesagt, mich stört der Begriff, aber er ist eben inzwischen normaler Konsens auch wenn er anfangs dazu da war, die Theorie ins Lächerliche zu ziehen. Aber die Theorie des statischen Universums hat sich eben nicht bestätigt und das, was wir heute beobachten und messen, spricht eben für ein sich expandierendes Universum.
Nur eben dass es sich schneller ausbreitet als bisher angenommen und daher hat man den Begriff der dunklen Energie eingeführt um das zu erklären.
Was aber die dunkle Energie ist, ist reine Spekulation. Ob und wann sich das aufklären lässt, ist wohl erst mal fraglich. Aber eben sehr interessant.



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Aber es expandiert trotzdem und das seit 14,6 Mrd Jahren. Somit ist der Anfang als ein Ausbruch zu verstehen der bis heute anhält. Der Urknall damals ist praktisch bis jetzt.



Richtig, und damals muss sich das Universum mit Überlichtgeschwindigkeit ausgebreitet haben. Die Gravitation hat diese Ausbreitung dann wieder eingebremst und seit 5 Milliarden Jahren breitet sich das Universum wieder schneller aus.



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Dass Galaxiehaufen exystieren können und Galaxien im innern nicht auseinander driften ist wohl der Gravitation verschuldet so wie der Dichte des ganzen Universums. Die meisten Galaxien aber entfernen sich doch voneinander, Indiz für ihre Beschleunigung vom Ukrnall + dunke Energie.



Ja, die meisten, aber eben nicht alle. Die Andromeda Galaxie bewegt sich mit 300km/s auf die Milchstraße zu und wird in etwa 5 Milliarden Jahren mit ihr kollidieren.
Es gibt lokale Gruppen, die sich aufeinander zu bewegen. Die Gruppe mit der Milchstraße bewegt sich auf den Virgo Haufen zu. Dieser wiederum interagiert mit dem großen Attraktor. Das spielt sich alles im Bereich von 250-500 Millionen Lichtjahre ab.
 Interessant ist ja, dass es neben den großen Superhaufen auch noch Bereiche im Universum gibt, die komplett leer sind. Das wird als "kalter Fleck" bezeichnet. Entdeckt wurde das in der Hintergrundstrahlung und hier kommt eben die dunkle Energie zum Tragen. Da gibt es also etwas, das den Raum ausdehnt. also eben dort, wo die Gravitation zu schwach ist um gegen die dunkle Energie wirken zu können. Also jenseits der Supergalaxienhaufen.



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich nicht irre ist auch der Kältetod des Universums die gängigste Theorie wie alles enden wird. Die dunkle Energie gewinnt iwann die Oberhand, die ersten Galaxien beginnen auseinander zu fallen, später entfernen sich die Planeten von ihren Sternen, bis schlussendlich auch die nuklearen Bindungen zu schwach werden und die nur noch elementar vorkommenden Materieteilchen im ganzen Weltraum beginnen sich aufzulösen.



Schwer zu sagen, wie alles enden wird und vor allem wann. Eventuell findet man irgendwann noch wieder eine weitere Kraft, die heute noch unentdeckt ist. Wer weiß.


----------



## Adi1 (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Aber das Higgs Feld kann nicht erklären, wieso Gravitation immer anziehend ist und sich nicht abschirmen lässt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@ Tresh

Hast Du jetzt die Astronomie studiert? 

Higgs Feld, String-Theorie und Qauntenschleifentheorie das sind doch nur Annahmen 

in der theoretischen Astrophysik 

Cool, wie manche "Wissentschaftler" ihr Geld verdienen,

ich glaube, ich muss auch mal umsatteln


----------



## behemoth85 (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Richtig, und damals muss sich das Universum mit Überlichtgeschwindigkeit ausgebreitet haben. Die Gravitation hat diese Ausbreitung dann wieder eingebremst und seit 5 Milliarden Jahren breitet sich das Universum wieder schneller aus.



Das tuet es vermutlich immernoch, jenseits der Hubblegrenze. Am Himmel sehen wir ja immer die Vergangenheit, und weiter als aus 14,6 Mrd Jahren erreicht uns ja kein Licht mehr. Ergo kann man doch im Umkehrschluss sagen dass wir jetzt, uns in Überlichtgeschwindigkeit ausbreiten ? 



Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, die meisten, aber eben nicht alle. Die Andromeda Galaxie bewegt sich mit 300km/s auf die Milchstraße zu und wird in etwa 5 Milliarden Jahren mit ihr kollidieren.
> Es gibt lokale Gruppen, die sich aufeinander zu bewegen. Die Gruppe mit der Milchstraße bewegt sich auf den Virgo Haufen zu. Dieser wiederum interagiert mit dem großen Attraktor. Das spielt sich alles im Bereich von 250-500 Millionen Lichtjahre ab.



Ja aber auch aus Andromeda werden die meisten Himmelskörper rötlich aussehen, weil sich auch dort fast alles von der Galaxie wegbewegt. Mir fällt da Prof. Lesch ein der meinte dass das normal ist, weil Galaxien sich im "wegbewegen von allem" durchaus mal in die Quere kommen. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Interessant ist ja, dass es neben den großen Superhaufen auch noch Bereiche im Universum gibt, die komplett leer sind. Das wird als "kalter Fleck" bezeichnet. Entdeckt wurde das in der Hintergrundstrahlung und hier kommt eben die dunkle Energie zum Tragen. Da gibt es also etwas, das den Raum ausdehnt. also eben dort, wo die Gravitation zu schwach ist um gegen die dunkle Energie wirken zu können. Also jenseits der Supergalaxienhaufen.



Das finde ich auch interessant. Allerdings wirkt es auf mich so als ob man die dunkle Energie wie nen Platzhalter geschaffen hat für Phänomene in der Expansion. Wenn dunkle Energie den Raum dort ausdehnt, wächst er dann schneller ? Haben wir jemals iwie den lokalen Umfang so eines dunklen Fleckes vermessen und erkannt dass er größer wurde ? Vermutlich muss man das Weltall ein paar tausend Jahre beobachten und katalogisieren um seine Exspansion zu verstehen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Schwer zu sagen, wie alles enden wird und vor allem wann. Eventuell findet man irgendwann noch wieder eine weitere Kraft, die heute noch unentdeckt ist. Wer weiß.



Mit Sicherheit. Es gibt immer wieder Anomalien die gegen unsere Physik sprechen. Sterne jenseits der Hubblegrenze, viel zu große und massereiche Galaxien aus Entfernungen die es nach unserem Verständnis  damals hätte garnicht geben können. Rotationen von vielen Galaxien sind ebenfalls nicht wirklich zu erklären. Im Prinzip können wir ja nichteinmal alle Phänomene der irdischen Natur erklären, das Schmelzen der Polkappen können wir ja nichtmal genau berechnen lol. 
Ich bin mir sicher dass unsere Physik nicht nur durch neue Erkenntnisse bereichert, sondern auch umgeschrieben wird.
Vorrausgesetzt uns gibt es dann noch


----------



## behemoth85 (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Schaut einfach mal, Sternwarten bieten regelmässig
> 
> Beobachtungen an
> 
> ...



Keine Exystenz ist bedeutungslos. Alles erfüllt irgendeinen Zweck


----------



## Adi1 (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Keine Exystenz ist bedeutungslos. Alles erfüllt irgendeinen Zweck



Bei unserer Existenz habe ich da so meine Zweifel


----------



## Threshold (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> @ Tresh
> 
> Hast Du jetzt die Astronomie studiert?
> 
> ...



Ich schaue mir seit einem Jahr die Videos von "Urknall, Weltall und das Leben" an. Sehr interessant. Man kriegte eine Menge Informationen und alles so, dass man es auch gut verstehen kann.
Kann ich nur empfehlen. 



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Das tuet es vermutlich immernoch, jenseits der Hubblegrenze. Am Himmel sehen wir ja immer die Vergangenheit, und weiter als aus 14,6 Mrd Jahren erreicht uns ja kein Licht mehr. Ergo kann man doch im Umkehrschluss sagen dass wir jetzt, uns in Überlichtgeschwindigkeit ausbreiten ?



Das liegt daran, dass es die Lichtmauer als Grenze gibt. Dahinter kann man nicht sehen, weil es da einfach noch kein Licht gab. Das ist ein Zeitraum vom Urknall bis 300.000 Jahre danach. Erst dann konnten sich die Photonen frei bewegen. In dem Zeitraum muss sich aber meiner Meinung nach die dunkle Materie gebildet haben, eben weil sie nicht wechselwirkt.



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Ja aber auch aus Andromeda werden die meisten Himmelskörper rötlich aussehen, weil sich auch dort fast alles von der Galaxie wegbewegt. Mir fällt da Prof. Lesch ein der meinte dass das normal ist, weil Galaxien sich im "wegbewegen von allem" durchaus mal in die Quere kommen.



Nein. die gesamte Galaxie bewegt sich auf die Milchstraße zu.
Dass es lokal Unterschiede gibt, ist klar. Je nach dem, wie sich die Sterne innerhalb der Galaxie bewegen. Aber insgesamt bewegt sich die Galaxie auf uns zu und wird mit der Milchstraße kollidieren. 



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Das finde ich auch interessant. Allerdings wirkt es auf mich so als ob man die dunkle Energie wie nen Platzhalter geschaffen hat für Phänomene in der Expansion. Wenn dunkle Energie den Raum dort ausdehnt, wächst er dann schneller ? Haben wir jemals iwie den lokalen Umfang so eines dunklen Fleckes vermessen und erkannt dass er größer wurde ? Vermutlich muss man das Weltall ein paar tausend Jahre beobachten und katalogisieren um seine Exspansion zu verstehen.



Klar ist die Dunkle Energie ein Platzhalter. Es ist letztendlich nur eine Bezeichnung für etwas, das wir schlicht nicht verstehen. Analog eben zur dunkle Materie.
Auch die Dunkle Materie verstehen wir nicht. Aber irgendwie muss man das Phänomen ja nennen. Fakt ist halt, dass es da was gibt, das man mit der uns bekannten Physik nicht erklären kann.
Man kann natürlich auch annehmen, dass die Gravitationskonstante nicht stimmt oder dass sich Massen auf sehr große Entfernungen doch abstoßen oder eben dass man die Rotverschiebung mit Lichtermühdung erklärt. Aber es gibt eben keine Hinweise darauf, dass irgendeins der anderen Sachen stimmt. Und die Wissenschaft forscht in alle Richtungen.



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Mit Sicherheit. Es gibt immer wieder Anomalien die gegen unsere Physik sprechen. Sterne jenseits der Hubblegrenze, viel zu große und massereiche Galaxien aus Entfernungen die es nach unserem Verständnis  damals hätte garnicht geben können. Rotationen von vielen Galaxien sind ebenfalls nicht wirklich zu erklären. Im Prinzip können wir ja nichteinmal alle Phänomene der irdischen Natur erklären, das Schmelzen der Polkappen können wir ja nichtmal genau berechnen lol.
> Ich bin mir sicher dass unsere Physik nicht nur durch neue Erkenntnisse bereichert, sondern auch umgeschrieben wird.
> Vorrausgesetzt uns gibt es dann noch



Ich weiß, was du meinst, aber unsere Erkenntnisse der Physik können nicht falsch sein, da unsere Technologie ja darauf beruht. Wäre sie falsch, würde nichts funktionieren.
Die allgemeine Relativitätstheorie ist nicht kompatibel mit der Quantenphysik. Ergo kann sie nicht vollkommen korrekt sein. Falsch kann sie aber auch nicht sein, da wir ja Technologie auf Basis der allgemeine Relativitätstheorie entwickelt haben. Und die Relativitätstheorie hat die Gravitationswellen vorhergesagt. die wir tatsächlich gefunden haben. Das finde ich schon echt erstaunlich. Sie ist die am Besten geprüfte Theorie, die wir haben. Bisher hat sie allen Experimenten, Beobachtungen, Messungen stand gehalten. Und sie ist schon über 100 Jahre alt.
Also -- so blöd sind wir also nicht. 
Ich sehe das immer so wie ein Schüler, der auf eine Tafel guckt. Wir sehen einen Teil der Tafel und haben darauf Antworten gefunden, aber die Tafel selbst bietet noch eine Menge Platz für Dinge. die wir noch nicht verstanden haben.



Adi1 schrieb:


> Bei unserer Existenz habe ich da so meine Zweifel



Bei den Flacherdlern auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Two-Face (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Neutrinos wären für Dunkle Materie durchaus ein Kandidat.
Oder die sagenumwobene "Vakuumenergie"...

Und das mit der String-Theorie ist wirklich nur komplett mathematisch zu veranschaulichen.
Und das geht wiederum nur mit höchst komplexen, mathematischen Mannigfaltigeiten, wie dem Calabi-Yau-Raum. Ich kenne von der Uni ein paar Physik-Studenten, die haben spätestens da nicht mehr durchgeblickt.
Das hat alles mit Supersymmetrie, "Branen" und Hyperebenen zu tun.
Für Hobby-Astronomen ist das nichts, sondern eher was für Mathe-Künstler. Physikalisch ist das ohnehin nicht nachprüfbar...


----------



## RyzA (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Sorry habe nicht richtig gelesen... kann gelöscht werden.

Edit: Was anderes fällt mir im Moment nicht ein.


----------



## Threshold (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Neutrinos wären für Dunkle Materie durchaus ein Kandidat.



Nope, die Neutrinos wurden schon ausgeschlossen. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Oder die sagenumwobene "Vakuumenergie"...



Viel zu schwach. Die Vakuumenergie ist ja nichts anderes als die Wahrscheinlichkeit der Quantenphysik, dass es eben ein Teilchen gibt, auch wenns eigentlich keins geben darf.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Und das mit der String-Theorie ist wirklich nur komplett mathematisch zu veranschaulichen.
> Und das geht wiederum nur mit höchst komplexen, mathematischen Mannigfaltigeiten, wie dem Calabi-Yau-Raum. Ich kenne von der Uni ein paar Physik-Studenten, die haben spätestens da nicht mehr durchgeblickt.
> Das hat alles mit Supersymmetrie, "Branen" und Hyperebenen zu tun.
> Für Hobby-Astronomen ist das nichts, sondern eher was für Mathe-Künstler. Physikalisch ist das ohnehin nicht nachprüfbar...



Tja, das ist das Problem. Sowas kann man nicht experimentell überprüfen. Die Beschleuniger, die benötigten werden, sind nicht baubar.
Abgesehen davon, dass das auch keiner mehr finanzieren würde. Der LHC am Cern ist ja die größte Maschine, die es gibt. Für die kleinsten Teilchen, die es gibt.


----------



## Two-Face (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Überlegungen zum Nachfolger des LHC gibt es schon länger, meines Wissens schon seit sein Betrieb aufgenommen wurde.
Die Chinesen wollen ja den nächsten großen Teilchenbeschleuniger bauen, die finanziellen Mittel hätten sie, wenn auch bisher nicht das Fachpersonal.

Die Entdeckung des Higgs-Bosons war ja schon ein großer Wurf, das letzte Puzzlestück, das jetzt noch fehlt, ist die Gravitation.
Dass dies alles im Sande verläuft, kann ich nicht glauben, es _*muss*_ eine Antwort darauf geben.
Mal sehen, was in 50 Jahren so ist, vielleicht lacht man dann darüber, was wir heute wissen.


----------



## behemoth85 (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das liegt daran, dass es die Lichtmauer als Grenze gibt. Dahinter kann man nicht sehen, weil es da einfach noch kein Licht gab. Das ist ein Zeitraum vom Urknall bis 300.000 Jahre danach. Erst dann konnten sich die Photonen frei bewegen. In dem Zeitraum muss sich aber meiner Meinung nach die dunkle Materie gebildet haben, eben weil sie nicht wechselwirkt.



Das ist auch so ne Sache die ich nicht ganz kappiere. Wir haben diese Lichtgrenze, als grelle weiße Lichtwand sichtbar oder ? Durch die kann man nicht durchschauen. Woher wollen wir wissen dass da nicht mehr ist/war ? Gibt ja Physiker die meinen dass der Kosmos jenseits der Hubblegrenze einfach weiter geht, aber wieso denken die das ? 
Auch erreicht uns Licht von einigen Sternen dir wir älter datieren als das Weltall selbst. Die müssten doch folglich hinter der Hubblegrenze liegen, oder nicht ?  Wie geht geht das übhaupt ? 



Threshold schrieb:


> Nein. die gesamte Galaxie bewegt sich auf die Milchstraße zu.
> Dass es lokal Unterschiede gibt, ist klar. Je nach dem, wie sich die Sterne innerhalb der Galaxie bewegen. Aber insgesamt bewegt sich die Galaxie auf uns zu und wird mit der Milchstraße kollidieren.



Mir schon klar dass die gesamte Andromenda sich auf unsere Galaxie bewegt. Aber wenn du in Andromeda wärst würdest du das selbe feststellen wie in der Milchstrasse oder irgendeiner beliebegen anderen Galaxie: Fast alle Galaxien entfernen sich von einander. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Klar ist die Dunkle Energie ein Platzhalter. Es ist letztendlich nur eine Bezeichnung für etwas, das wir schlicht nicht verstehen. Analog eben zur dunkle Materie.
> Auch die Dunkle Materie verstehen wir nicht. Aber irgendwie muss man das Phänomen ja nennen. Fakt ist halt, dass es da was gibt, das man mit der uns bekannten Physik nicht erklären kann.



Ergo muss es weitere universale Sprachen geben ausser Mathematik und Logik. Die Frage ist doch die inwieweit die menschliche Wahrnemung fähig ist die kosmische Natur nachzuvollziehen. Vielleicht sind auch hier natürliche Grenzen angelegt, so dass wir Natur im ganzen Ausmaß niemals erfahren werden können. 
Könnte ja sein dass es anders geformte Wesen gibt welche das Universum eben ohne Logik und Rechnen verstehen, vlt fühlen sie nur und denken nichtmal, uns wissen dadurch Dinge die wir uns fragen. 
Ob wir da noch das selbe Universum erleben würden ? 



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich weiß, was du meinst, aber unsere Erkenntnisse der Physik können nicht falsch sein, da unsere Technologie ja darauf beruht. Wäre sie falsch, würde nichts funktionieren.
> Die allgemeine Relativitätstheorie ist nicht kompatibel mit der Quantenphysik. Ergo kann sie nicht vollkommen korrekt sein. Falsch kann sie aber auch nicht sein, da wir ja Technologie auf Basis der allgemeine Relativitätstheorie entwickelt haben. Und die Relativitätstheorie hat die Gravitationswellen vorhergesagt. die wir tatsächlich gefunden haben. Das finde ich schon echt erstaunlich. Sie ist die am Besten geprüfte Theorie, die wir haben. Bisher hat sie allen Experimenten, Beobachtungen, Messungen stand gehalten. Und sie ist schon über 100 Jahre alt.



Naja, die RT hält eben nicht allen Beobachtungen stand. Die Rotationen von Galaxien zB, wo die äußeren Arme sich gegen jede wissenschaftliche Annahme viel zu schnell ums Zentrum drehen. Es gibt noch einige Punkte die laut RT so nicht vorkommen dürften. Immer wieder stellt sich unser Wissen gegen Beobachtungen denen es nicht stand hält, Dinge die gegen die Regel sprechen. Natürlich ist die RT nicht falsch, aber wie oben erwähnt, braucht es vlt mehr als nur die menschliche Logik um diese Theorie, und den Kosmos irgendwann klärend zu verstehen. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Also -- so blöd sind wir also nicht.



Ich sags mal so, die natürliche Selektion hat etwas Nachholbedarf  Spaß bei Seite, keineswegs sind wir blöd. Die Entwicklung der letzten 200 Jahre ist warscheinlich noch unglaublicher als der Urknall selbst.


----------



## RyzA (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Ergo muss es weitere universale Sprachen geben ausser Mathematik und Logik. Die Frage ist doch die inwieweit die menschliche Wahrnemung fähig ist die kosmische Natur nachzuvollziehen. Vielleicht sind auch hier natürliche Grenzen angelegt, so dass wir Natur im ganzen Ausmaß niemals erfahren werden können.
> Könnte ja sein dass es anders geformte Wesen gibt welche das Universum eben ohne Logik und Rechnen verstehen, vlt fühlen sie nur und denken nichtmal, uns wissen dadurch Dinge die wir uns fragen.
> Ob wir da noch das selbe Universum erleben würden ?


Vielleicht ist der Mensch noch nicht so weit. 
Viele Tiere nehmen ja auch mehr oder auf anderen Ebenen wahr als der Mensch.
Ultraschall, Infraschall, ultraviolettes Licht usw
Vielleicht gibt es ja auch ausserirdische Wesen welche höhere Dimensionen wahrnehmen können. Wer weiß.


----------



## Threshold (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Die Entdeckung des Higgs-Bosons war ja schon ein großer Wurf, das letzte Puzzlestück, das jetzt noch fehlt, ist die Gravitation.
> Dass dies alles im Sande verläuft, kann ich nicht glauben, es _*muss*_ eine Antwort darauf geben.
> Mal sehen, was in 50 Jahren so ist, vielleicht lacht man dann darüber, was wir heute wissen.



Es ist letztendlich eine Frage der Energie.
Derzeit kommen die Protonen, die im LHC beschleunigt werden, auf 30km/s an die Lichtgeschwindigkeit heran.Das ist schon echt nah dran.
Aber die Energiemenge steigt eben exponenziell an. Willst du auf 20km/s ran kommen, brauchst du schon Energien, die wir nicht mehr liefern können. 
Willst du auf 1/1000s heran, brauchst du die Energie einer gesamten Galaxis. Das können wir auch in 500 Jahren nicht stemmen.



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Das ist auch so ne Sache die ich nicht ganz kappiere. Wir haben diese Lichtgrenze, als grelle weiße Lichtwand sichtbar oder ? Durch die kann man nicht durchschauen. Woher wollen wir wissen dass da nicht mehr ist/war ? Gibt ja Physiker die meinen dass der Kosmos jenseits der Hubblegrenze einfach weiter geht, aber wieso denken die das ?
> Auch erreicht uns Licht von einigen Sternen dir wir älter datieren als das Weltall selbst. Die müssten doch folglich hinter der Hubblegrenze liegen, oder nicht ?  Wie geht geht das übhaupt ?



Also, es können keine Sterne älter sein als das Universum selbst. Die Kugelsternhaufen, die es um die Milchstraße gibt, sind rund 13 Milliarden Jahre alt. Das bedeutet im Grunde genommen, dass sich alle Galaxien, die wir kennen, gleichzeitig gebildet haben müssen und sie durch die Ausdehnung eben zeitlich versetzt sind, da das Licht eben seine Zeit braucht. Das passt auch gut zur Hintergrundstrahlung, deren Verteilung wir ja inzwischen auf das millionstel Grad genau messen können.
Und was hinter der Lichtmauer ist, lässt sich eben nicht mehr beobachten. Wir können mit den Teleskopen nur bis zu dieser Grenze schauen, allerdings hat bisher noch keiner eine Lichtmauer oder so gesehen, was halt nicht geht, da diese Lichtmauer eben schwarz ist und nicht hell leuchtet.



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Mir schon klar dass die gesamte Andromenda sich auf unsere Galaxie bewegt. Aber wenn du in Andromeda wärst würdest du das selbe feststellen wie in der Milchstrasse oder irgendeiner beliebegen anderen Galaxie: Fast alle Galaxien entfernen sich von einander.



Das ist völlig richtig. Es gibt ja keinen Mittelpunkt und es gibt auch keinen definierten Ort, wo der Urknall statt gefunden hat.



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Ergo muss es weitere universale Sprachen geben ausser Mathematik und Logik. Die Frage ist doch die inwieweit die menschliche Wahrnemung fähig ist die kosmische Natur nachzuvollziehen. Vielleicht sind auch hier natürliche Grenzen angelegt, so dass wir Natur im ganzen Ausmaß niemals erfahren werden können.
> Könnte ja sein dass es anders geformte Wesen gibt welche das Universum eben ohne Logik und Rechnen verstehen, vlt fühlen sie nur und denken nichtmal, uns wissen dadurch Dinge die wir uns fragen.
> Ob wir da noch das selbe Universum erleben würden ?



Mathematik ist die Sprache der Natur. Alle Strukturen kannst du mathematisch erfassen. Die Mathematik kümmert sich auch nicht um Unendlichkeiten.
Und die menschliche Wahrnehmung ist ja begrenzt. Wir können nur einen sehr kleinen Teil des elektromagnetischen Spektrums sehen. Alles andere sehen wir nicht.
Aber das liegt eben daran, dass wir Kinder der Evolution sind.



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Naja, die RT hält eben nicht allen Beobachtungen stand. Die Rotationen von Galaxien zB, wo die äußeren Arme sich gegen jede wissenschaftliche Annahme viel zu schnell ums Zentrum drehen. Es gibt noch einige Punkte die laut RT so nicht vorkommen dürften. Immer wieder stellt sich unser Wissen gegen Beobachtungen denen es nicht stand hält, Dinge die gegen die Regel sprechen. Natürlich ist die RT nicht falsch, aber wie oben erwähnt, braucht es vlt mehr als nur die menschliche Logik um diese Theorie, und den Kosmos irgendwann klärend zu verstehen.


 
Ja, dafür brauchen wir ja die Dunkle Materie, dann passt wieder alles. Das ist ja auch das Problem. Du brauchst etwas, das wir nicht kennen und nicht verstehen, um die Bewegung der Galaxien erklären zu können. Wir wissen aber, dass nur Masse Masse anziehen kann. Gravitation ist eben nach der allgemeinen Relativitätstheorie eine Eigenschaft der gekrümmten Raumzeit. Nur Massen krümmen den Raum.
Ergo haben wir eine Masse "eingeführt" die den Raum krümmt und so die Bewegung der Galaxie erklärt.
Daher bin ich auch der Meinung, dass wenn wir die Gravitation verstehen wollen, müssen wir klären, was die dunkle Materie ist. Das ist das nächste große Ziel in der Kosmologie.



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Ich sags mal so, die natürliche Selektion hat etwas Nachholbedarf  Spaß bei Seite, keineswegs sind wir blöd. Die Entwicklung der letzten 200 Jahre ist warscheinlich noch unglaublicher als der Urknall selbst.



Ich finde es schon erstaunlich, was wir für Fortschritte in den letzten 40 Jahren gemacht haben.
Wir müssen nur aufpassen, dass uns der Planet nicht um die Ohren fliegt.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist der Mensch noch nicht so weit.
> Viele Tiere nehmen ja auch mehr oder auf anderen Ebenen wahr als der Mensch.
> Ultraschall, Infraschall, ultraviolettes Licht usw
> Vielleicht gibt es ja auch ausserirdische Wesen welche höhere Dimensionen wahrnehmen können. Wer weiß.



Das darfst du nicht durcheinander bringen. Der Mensch ist wie jedes andere Lebewesen auf der Erde eine Entwicklung der Evolution.
Wir brauchen kein Ultraschall oder Ultraviolett wahr nehmen können, da es für unser Leben nicht von Belang ist.
Wir haben andere Vorzüge. So können wir durch Schwitzen unsere Temperatur regulieren. Als der Mensch noch Jäger war, war das der entscheidende Vorteil. Er konnte länger durchhalten als die Tiere, die er jagte, weil eben die Tiere nicht schwitzen konnten und daher überhitzten.
Das Gehirn des Menschen ist im Vergleich zur Körpermasse recht groß. Dazu besitzt er den größten Neocortex. Er kann also besser "denken" als jedes andere Lebewesen. Dadurch dass er denken kann, hat sich die aufrechte Haltung durchgesetzt, damit die Hände frei waren. Schließlich hat er sein Körperfell verloren, um nicht die Hälfte des Tages damit beschäftigt zu sein, Parasiten aus dem Fell zu ziehen.
Guck dir Affen an, die machen den ganzen Tag praktisch nichts anderes als Fellpflege. Man stelle sich vor, wir würden 8 Stunden am Tag damit beschäftigt sein, Parasiten aus dem Fell zu ziehen.
Daher wurde das Fell abgeworfen und man fertigte Kleidung an.
Und dass der Mensch ein Kind der Evolution ist und nicht von einem höheren Wesen erschaffen wurde, kann man auch recht leicht belegen, da in den Genen des Menschen alles drin ist, was ihn zum Menschen entwickeln lässt, auch die Gene seiner Vorfahren und die der Vorvorfahren.
So kann es vorkommen, dass Menschen an Hypertrichose leiden. Ein Zeichen dafür, dass der Mensch früher mal komplett behaart war.
Dann gibt es Menschen, die drei Brustwarzen haben. Das ist mir der Milchleiste zu erklären, die jedes Säugetier hat. Sie verläuft von den Achseln über die Brust zum Bauch und dann hinunter zur Geschlechtsöffnung. Ebenso kann die Evolution erklären, wieso Männer Brustwarzen haben, obwohl sie die gar nicht brauchen.


----------



## compisucher (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist der Mensch noch nicht so weit.
> Viele Tiere nehmen ja auch mehr oder auf anderen Ebenen wahr als der Mensch.
> Ultraschall, Infraschall, ultraviolettes Licht usw
> Vielleicht gibt es ja auch ausserirdische Wesen welche höhere Dimensionen wahrnehmen können. Wer weiß.



Wobei die formulierten Eigenschaften aus "unserem" Feststellungsuniversum sind.
Interessanter wären Eigenschaften/Wahrnehmungen, die außerhalb der von uns selbst mit technischen Mitteln dedektierbaren Dinge wären.

Das kann sich rein auf das Bewußtsein bezogen in Richtung Esotherik bewegen.
Immerhin sind Vorgänge wie Nahtoderfahrungen, "Geisterweltkontake" usw. schlichtweg + oftmals nicht erklärbar.

Nur weil Normalsterbliche keinen Zugang haben, sollte man sich hüten, es dadurch ins Lächerliche zu ziehen.

Ich bin z. B. rein tecnik-naturwissenschaftlich orientiert und dazu noch ein Ungläubiger in jeglicher Hinsicht.
Hatte relativ häufig mit "Hexenschuss" Probleme, Wirbelsäule hat einen leichten Schwung drinnen. 
Rannte dann eben zum Doc, Spritze rein und fertig, manchmal auch zum Physiotherapeut.
Kam immer wieder bei bestimmten (ungewohnten) Tätigkeiten.
Bei uns im Kaff ist so ein ältliches Männlein, zu dem immer die Omas rennen, Handauflegen... 
Frau hat mich irgendwann mal dazu überredet, zu dem hinzugehen, wenn es wieder mal kommt und sie mein Gejammere nicht mehr hören konnte.
OK, der so nur Hand drauf, nix eingerenkt wie so ein Physiotherapeut, 20 € abgedrückt und erst Mal gar nix besser geworden.
Nach einer seehr schlechten Nacht wg. Schmerzen war es am nächsten Morgen tatsächlich weg - und das Beste, egal welche blöden moves ich heute machen, es kommt nicht wieder - strange... 
Erklärbar - Nö
Hausdoc so, was ist denn mit ihrer Wirbelsäule los? Die ist ja wieder völlig gerade...????

Das Thema kann man auch auf andere Dimensionen, gar andere Universen ausdehnen.

Wir werden immer das Problem haben es nicht zu erkennen und dadurch nicht anzuerkennen.

Klassiker ist in diesem Zusammenhang die wissenschaftliche Feststellung, 
dass je mehr Mitglieder ein Ameisenvolk hat, um so komplexer / intelligenter (?) kann das Volk auf äußere Einflüsse reagieren.
Kollektivintelligenz (?)
Nur über den Austausch von Basisinformationen über Pheromone ist manches Verhalten schlichtweg nicht erklärbar - wie wird das Wissen oder die Idee zu jedem einzelnen Individuum transportiert?


----------



## behemoth85 (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Also, es können keine Sterne älter sein als das Universum selbst. Die Kugelsternhaufen, die es um die Milchstraße gibt, sind rund 13 Milliarden Jahre alt. Das bedeutet im Grunde genommen, dass sich alle Galaxien, die wir kennen, gleichzeitig gebildet haben müssen und sie durch die Ausdehnung eben zeitlich versetzt sind, da das Licht eben seine Zeit braucht.



Im Prinzip nicht, aber es soll solche Funde geben für die es keine eindeutigen Erklärungen gibt. Sternenlicht das älter als der Kosmos selbst datiert wird. Entweder Berechnungsfehler, vielleicht durch iwelche unbekannten fehlenden Faktoren in der Gleichung, oder das Weltall ist tatsächlich älter ? 



Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist völlig richtig. Es gibt ja keinen Mittelpunkt und es gibt auch keinen definierten Ort, wo der Urknall statt gefunden hat.



Weil er eben noch stattfindet. Der Anfang war nirgendwo und ist seit der aller-ersten Planklänge bis heute überall kann man sagen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Mathematik ist die Sprache der Natur. Alle Strukturen kannst du mathematisch erfassen. Die Mathematik kümmert sich auch nicht um Unendlichkeiten.
> Und die menschliche Wahrnehmung ist ja begrenzt. Wir können nur einen sehr kleinen Teil des elektromagnetischen Spektrums sehen. Alles andere sehen wir nicht.
> Aber das liegt eben daran, dass wir Kinder der Evolution sind.



Aber nicht alle Ursachen von Wirkungen lassen sich erfassen, was natürlich wie du schon sagst an unserer begrenzten Wahrnemung liegen wird. Aber um so mehr ist es möglich dass es im Kosmos Wesen gibt die sich jenseits der Mathematik weiterentwickelt haben und Wissen auf eine Weise betreiben die wir uns garnicht vorstellen können. Zugegeben ist das etwas sehr Scionsfiction. Andererseits ist allseits bekannt dass die Kosmologie und Astronomie, seit Jahrzehnten in einer Sackgasse stecken. Es geht halt nicht wirklich weiter, bezogen auf die ganz großen Fragen der Menschheit. Da stellt sich die Frage ob das Instrument Mathematik übhaupt das geeignette Werkzeug ist. Was wenn wir nicht mehr viel weiter kommen mit dem Wissensstand ? Ich kann mir (als Laie) ziemlich garnicht vorstellen wie man Gesetze für Vorgänge in der QM deuten will.




Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, dafür brauchen wir ja die Dunkle Materie, dann passt wieder alles. Das ist ja auch das Problem. Du brauchst etwas, das wir nicht kennen und nicht verstehen, um die Bewegung der Galaxien erklären zu können. Wir wissen aber, dass nur Masse Masse anziehen kann. Gravitation ist eben nach der allgemeinen Relativitätstheorie eine Eigenschaft der gekrümmten Raumzeit. Nur Massen krümmen den Raum.
> Ergo haben wir eine Masse "eingeführt" die den Raum krümmt und so die Bewegung der Galaxie erklärt.
> Daher bin ich auch der Meinung, dass wenn wir die Gravitation verstehen wollen, müssen wir klären, was die dunkle Materie ist. Das ist das nächste große Ziel in der Kosmologie.



Mal kurz und knapp: WIE !?!?  
So viel ich weiß reagiert sie mit nichts und wir sehen nur ihre Wirkung. Laut den Stringanhängern soll sich Gravitation in 11 Dimensionen entladen, vielleicht ist es ja mit der dunklen Materie genau so. Sie exystiert in unserer dreidimensionalen Welt garnicht, entlädt sich hier aber. Eben da wo Materie in Haufen vorkommt. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich finde es schon erstaunlich, was wir für Fortschritte in den letzten 40 Jahren gemacht haben.
> Wir müssen nur aufpassen, dass uns der Planet nicht um die Ohren fliegt.



Mehr oder weniger wird die Welt aber um unsere Ohren fliegen. Die Polkappen schmelzen, Metropolen werden in paar Jahrzehnten unter Wasser stehen, und wir sind erst dabei Plastikbecher bei Starbucks abzuschaffen. Alle Staatscheffs rechtzeitig zu globalen Reformen zu bewegen wäre wohl ein Weltwunder.
Ich wäre dafür dass man den Wissensstand für die Nachwelt aufhebt, und Bedinungen schafft damit wenigstens ein paar überleben. Aus der gesamten Menscheitsgeschichte besitzen wir heute gerade mal nur 1% Überliefertes. Dabei bräuchte es nur einen Stift und einen Zettel, wo draufsteht: Dieser Planet geht auf unsere Kappe


----------



## Adi1 (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist völlig richtig. Es gibt ja keinen Mittelpunkt und es gibt auch keinen definierten Ort, wo der Urknall statt gefunden hat.



So glauben wir bis jetzt 

Aus einem Nichts kann auch nichts entstehen 

Also muss schon vorher irgendetwas bestanden haben,

woraus sich unser Universum entwickelt hat.

Vlt. so eine Art pulsierendes Universum, Ausdehnung und dann Schrumpfung 

Und das gab es schon immer


----------



## Threshold (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



compisucher schrieb:


> Das kann sich rein auf das Bewußtsein bezogen in Richtung Esotherik bewegen.
> Immerhin sind Vorgänge wie Nahtoderfahrungen, "Geisterweltkontake" usw. schlichtweg + oftmals nicht erklärbar.
> 
> Nur weil Normalsterbliche keinen Zugang haben, sollte man sich hüten, es dadurch ins Lächerliche zu ziehen.



Es geht um empirische Wissenschaft. 
Das ist die Grundlage unseres Wissens. Darauf haben wir unsere Technologie aufgebaut. Alles, was sich nicht empirisch erfassen lässt, kann auch nicht wissenschaftlich sein.
Glauben kann jeder viel, aber das ist eben subjektiv. Die Wissenschaft muss aber objektiv sein. Jedes wissenschaftliche Experiment muss sich unabhängig von seinem Beobachter immer und immer reproduzieren lassen.



compisucher schrieb:


> Ich bin z. B. rein tecnik-naturwissenschaftlich orientiert und dazu noch ein Ungläubiger in jeglicher Hinsicht.
> Hatte relativ häufig mit "Hexenschuss" Probleme, Wirbelsäule hat einen leichten Schwung drinnen.
> Rannte dann eben zum Doc, Spritze rein und fertig, manchmal auch zum Physiotherapeut.
> Kam immer wieder bei bestimmten (ungewohnten) Tätigkeiten.
> ...



Placebo Effekt. Du hast innerlich gehofft, dass es besser wird und es ist besser geworden.
Vermutlich war das auch eher psychosomatischer Natur.
Nichtsdestotrotz. Einen offenen Beinbruch wirst du so nicht behandeln können. 



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Im Prinzip nicht, aber es soll solche Funde geben für die es keine eindeutigen Erklärungen gibt. Sternenlicht das älter als der Kosmos selbst datiert wird. Entweder Berechnungsfehler, vielleicht durch iwelche unbekannten fehlenden Faktoren in der Gleichung, oder das Weltall ist tatsächlich älter ?



Hab ich jetzt noch nichts davon gehört, muss ich sagen.
Hast du mal ein Link zu einem Artikel darüber?



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Weil er eben noch stattfindet. Der Anfang war nirgendwo und ist seit der aller-ersten Planklänge bis heute überall kann man sagen.



Eben. Der Urknall fand ja nicht an irgendeinem Ort statt, das würde wieder suggerieren, dass der Urknall in etwas explodiert ist, was schon da war.



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Aber nicht alle Ursachen von Wirkungen lassen sich erfassen, was natürlich wie du schon sagst an unserer begrenzten Wahrnemung liegen wird. Aber um so mehr ist es möglich dass es im Kosmos Wesen gibt die sich jenseits der Mathematik weiterentwickelt haben und Wissen auf eine Weise betreiben die wir uns garnicht vorstellen können. Zugegeben ist das etwas sehr Scionsfiction. Andererseits ist allseits bekannt dass die Kosmologie und Astronomie, seit Jahrzehnten in einer Sackgasse stecken. Es geht halt nicht wirklich weiter, bezogen auf die ganz großen Fragen der Menschheit. Da stellt sich die Frage ob das Instrument Mathematik übhaupt das geeignette Werkzeug ist. Was wenn wir nicht mehr viel weiter kommen mit dem Wissensstand ? Ich kann mir (als Laie) ziemlich garnicht vorstellen wie man Gesetze für Vorgänge in der QM deuten will.


 
Glaube ich jetzt nicht. Jedes Lebewesen muss sich den Naturkonstanten beugen. Du kannst weder elektrische Ladungen manipulieren noch die Lichtgeschwindigkeit oder die Gravitationskonstante verändern. Ebenso basiert das Leben auf ganz wenige Elemente, die anderen sind schlicht nicht geeignet.
Das Leben auf der Erde basiert auf Kohlenstoff. Welches andere Element hat ähnliche Eigenschaften wie Kohlenstoff? Da fallen schon mal alle Metalle raus. Edelgase auch. Alles, was radioaktiv ist sowieso.
Du brauchst also ein Element, das 4 Bindungen eingehen kann und über stabile Doppelbindungen verfügt.
Da gibt es einzig nur noch Silizium. Auch das hat 4 Bindungen und kann Doppelbindungen eingehen. Und Silizium ist deutlich häufiger auf der Erde anzutreffen als Kohlenstoff. Trotzdem hat sich Kohlenstoff als Basis durchgesetzt.
Dann brauchst du noch ein Lösungsmittel. Wasser ist ein hervorragendes Lösungsmittel. Es hat phantastische Eigenschaften. 
Was gibt es da als Alternative? Tja, da wird die Luft schon sehr dünn. Flüssiges Methan könnte sich eignen, aber nur, wenn es keinen freien Sauerstoff gibt. Flüssiges Ammoniak wäre die andere Alternative. Beides ist in flüssiger Form aber sehr kalt. Und chemische Prozesse laufen bei Kälte sehr langsam ab.
Ich weiß jetzt nicht, welche Form das Leben noch annehmen kann. Das weiß sicher keiner. Aber ich kann mir vorstellen, dass höheres Leben -- und darum geht es uns ja -- auf Kohlenstoff basieren wird, Wasser als Lösungsmittel nutzt und als Oxidationsmittel Sauerstoff verwendet, einfach deswegen, weil die Sauerstoffoxidation eine Menge Energie frei setzt.
Fluor und Chlor eignen sich zwar auch als Oxidationsmittel, aber da gibt es halt nicht so viel Energie.
Das Leben auf Silizium Basis wird sich meiner Meinung nach auf Einzeller begrenzen, aber ich glaube nicht, dass wir irgendwann mal auf herumlaufende Steine treffen.



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Mal kurz und knapp: WIE !?!?



Wenn du das weißt, kannst du dir den Nobelpreis abholen. 



behemoth85 schrieb:


> So viel ich weiß reagiert sie mit nichts und wir sehen nur ihre Wirkung. Laut den Stringanhängern soll sich Gravitation in 11 Dimensionen entladen, vielleicht ist es ja mit der dunklen Materie genau so. Sie exystiert in unserer dreidimensionalen Welt garnicht, entlädt sich hier aber. Eben da wo Materie in Haufen vorkommt.



Tja, das ist die Frage. Die Gravitation ist deutlich schwächer als alle anderen Kräfte und erst wenn man in die Dimensionen eintaucht, sind alle 4 Kräfte gleich stark und man kann sie nicht mehr voneinander unterscheiden. Das ist das Ziel der Forschung. Ob wir es noch erleben? Keine Ahnung.



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Mehr oder weniger wird die Welt aber um unsere Ohren fliegen. Die Polkappen schmelzen, Metropolen werden in paar Jahrzehnten unter Wasser stehen, und wir sind erst dabei Plastikbecher bei Starbucks abzuschaffen. Alle Staatscheffs rechtzeitig zu globalen Reformen zu bewegen wäre wohl ein Weltwunder.
> Ich wäre dafür dass man den Wissensstand für die Nachwelt aufhebt, und Bedinungen schafft damit wenigstens ein paar überleben. Aus der gesamten Menscheitsgeschichte besitzen wir heute gerade mal nur 1% Überliefertes. Dabei bräuchte es nur einen Stift und einen Zettel, wo draufsteht: Dieser Planet geht auf unsere Kappe



Tja, das verstehe ich auch nicht. Als wir erkannt haben, wie gefährlich FCKW für die Ozonschicht ist, wurde das Zeugs recht schnell verboten.
Beim Klimawandel tun sich alle schwer. Echt komisch.
Vielleicht entdecken wir ja demnächst ein Planeten, der eine Ozonschicht hat. Dann wissen wir, dass es dort Leben geben muss.
Finden wir dann noch FCKW in der Atmosphäre, wissen wir, dass es die Aliens auch gerne kühl haben wollen und genauso dämlich sind wie wir.


----------



## Adi1 (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Vielleicht entdecken wir ja demnächst ein Planeten, der eine Ozonschicht hat. Dann wissen wir, dass es dort Leben geben muss.
> Finden wir dann noch FCKW in der Atmosphäre, wissen wir, dass es die Aliens auch gerne kühl haben wollen und genauso dämlich sind wie wir.



Eine Ozonschicht bedeuted nicht zwangsläufig Leben  

Andere Lebensformen könnten sich ganz anders an Ihren Planeten angepasst haben,

und eine ganz andere Evolution durchlaufen haben.


----------



## Threshold (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Eine Ozonschicht bedeuted nicht zwangsläufig Leben



Dann will ich es dir mal erklären. 
Was ist Ozon? Ozon ist ein Molekül, das aus drei Sauerstoffatomen besteht.
Wie entsteht Ozon? Energiereiche Strahlung verbindet drei Sauerstoffmoleküle miteinander. 
Ozon zerfällt nach einigen Tagen wieder. Der Vorgang beginnt von neuem.

Jetzt die Frage. Wie kommt der Sauerstoff in die Atmosphäre, damit sich Ozon überhaupt bilden kann?
Tja, woher kommt denn der freie Sauerstoff auf der Erde?
Auf der Urerde gab es keinen Sauerstoff. Der wurde erst gebildet als Bakterien das Licht als Energiequelle nutzen konnten um Zucker aufzubauen. Das Abfallprodukt für die Photosynthese ist Sauerstoff.
Das passierte rund 1 Milliarde Jahre nach Entstehung der Erde. Dann hat es noch mal rund 2 Milliarden Jahre gedauert, bis der freie Sauerstoff alles verrostet hat, was nicht bei drei aufm Baum war.
Woher kommt wohl der ganze Sand? Genau, verrostetes Silizium. Woher kommen die schönen Rubine? Genau. Verrostetes Aluminium.
Als alles verrostet war, konnte sich endlich freier Sauerstoff in der Atmosphäre anreichern. Das Leben explodierte. Bla Bla Bla, den Rest spare ich mir. 
Aber -- um freien Sauerstoff zu erzeugen braucht es Leben. Wo sonst soll der Sauerstoff herkommen? Und er muss ja immer weiter produziert werden. Würde die Sauerstoffproduktion auf der Erde stoppen, wäre innerhalb von 1-2 Jahrhunderten der gesamte Sauerstoff wieder irgendwo gebunden, eben weil Sauerstoff mit allem reagiert, was nicht weglaufen kann.
Finden wir also irgendwann mal einen Planeten, der Ozon in der Atmosphäre hat, wissen wir, dass es dort mindestens Bakterien geben muss, die oxygene Photosynthese betreiben.


----------



## compisucher (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Es geht um empirische Wissenschaft.
> Das ist die Grundlage unseres Wissens. Darauf haben wir unsere Technologie aufgebaut. Alles, was sich nicht empirisch erfassen lässt, kann auch nicht wissenschaftlich sein.
> Glauben kann jeder viel, aber das ist eben subjektiv. Die Wissenschaft muss aber objektiv sein. Jedes wissenschaftliche Experiment muss sich unabhängig von seinem Beobachter immer und immer reproduzieren lassen.


Das ist so nicht ganz richtig, z. B. in der Kosmologie z. B. sind Inflation, dunkle Energie und Materie reine Annahmen ohne mir bekannten (das mag nicht viel heissen) empirische Beweise und mit ungenügender mathematischer Beweislage.
In der Biologie wurde erst vor wenigen Wochen veröffentlicht, 
dass bei der initialen Befruchtung zwei parallele DNA Stränge statt einem produziert wird und erst dann mit weiterer Zellteilung Geschlecht usw. bestimmt wird, obwohl nachweislich nur Material für einen und ein bisschen vorhanden ist. Schon komisch...
Im logischen Umkehrschluss wären in diesem Falle Gen-Biologie und Kosmologie nicht wissenschaftlich.

Ob es nun die beispielhafte und bewußt von mir gewählte, weil kontroverse  Esoterik oder sonst was ist, DAS wollte ich genau damit zum Ausdruck bringen und du hast schlichtweg die landläufige Ansicht bestätigt, was nicht sein kann, darf nicht sein. 
Ich denke, hier stößt die Menschheit genau an diese Grenze des Unverständnisses zu Andersartigem - im Zweifel gefährlich bei z. B. einem hypothetischen Erstkontakt mit Aliens, die evtl. für uns schlechterdings nur mittel Gedankenübertragung mit einander parlieren und mittels PSI-Kräfte ihre Raumschiffe steuern 
Bevor sich hier einer aufregt: Ja, für uns alle incl. mir nicht vorstellbar und fast lächerlich, aber was tun wir, wenn es tatsächlich so wäre... 
Alle Aliens in die "geschlossene Abteilung" einsperren???




Threshold schrieb:


> Placebo Effekt. Du hast innerlich gehofft, dass es besser wird und es ist besser geworden.
> Vermutlich war das auch eher psychosomatischer Natur.
> Nichtsdestotrotz. Einen offenen Beinbruch wirst du so nicht behandeln können.


Innerlich gehofft hatte ich gar nix, weil völlig ungläubig dem gegenüber.
Ich gehöre z. B. zu der <1% Minderheit der Menschheit, die sich nicht in Hypnose versetzen lassen. 
Sozusagen empfängnisarm für solche Phänomene.
Psychosomatisch mag ich nicht einmal widersprechen können, das kam sehr oft durch Stressmomente.
Die Kernfrage ist dennoch, was da passiert da. 
Innere Selbstheilung? 
Nur weil einer sein Patschepfötchen bei mir auf den Rücken legt?
Keine Ahnung...


----------



## compisucher (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Ach so, Ozon ist kein zwingender Beweis für Leben:
Leben auf Exoplaneten: Ein Element reicht nicht


----------



## Two-Face (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Sind dir in letzter Zeit Bücher vom Kopp-Verlag in den Schoß gefallen?


----------



## behemoth85 (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Hab ich jetzt noch nichts davon gehört, muss ich sagen.
> Hast du mal ein Link zu einem Artikel darüber?



Ist schon länger her, musst mal gucken ob google was hergibt. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Glaube ich jetzt nicht. Jedes Lebewesen muss sich den Naturkonstanten beugen. Du kannst weder elektrische Ladungen manipulieren noch die Lichtgeschwindigkeit oder die Gravitationskonstante verändern. Ebenso basiert das Leben auf ganz wenige Elemente, die anderen sind schlicht nicht geeignet.
> Das Leben auf der Erde basiert auf Kohlenstoff. Welches andere Element hat ähnliche Eigenschaften wie Kohlenstoff? Da fallen schon mal alle Metalle raus. Edelgase auch. Alles, was radioaktiv ist sowieso.
> Du brauchst also ein Element, das 4 Bindungen eingehen kann und über stabile Doppelbindungen verfügt.
> Da gibt es einzig nur noch Silizium. Auch das hat 4 Bindungen und kann Doppelbindungen eingehen. Und Silizium ist deutlich häufiger auf der Erde anzutreffen als Kohlenstoff. Trotzdem hat sich Kohlenstoff als Basis durchgesetzt.
> ...



Gute Frage was es da für eine Alternative geben soll. Woher aber wollen wir wissen dass es keine gibt ? Natürlich werden auf allen Planeten im All immer wieder die selben Stoffe vorkommen die uns nicht neu wären. Auch suchen wir eben genau nach solchen Verbindungen weil wir Leben halt nur in dieser Forum kennen, Aber, dass ausschließlich nur Kohlestoff-Verbindungen komplexes Leben ermöglichen halte ich für eine gewagte Annahme. Es ist etwas vermessen zu denken der Mensch sei die logische Schlussfolgerung davon wie intelligentes Leben auszusehen hat, vorallem als einzige Möglichkeit. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Tja, das ist die Frage. Die Gravitation ist deutlich schwächer als alle anderen Kräfte und erst wenn man in die Dimensionen eintaucht, sind alle 4 Kräfte gleich stark und man kann sie nicht mehr voneinander unterscheiden. Das ist das Ziel der Forschung. Ob wir es noch erleben? Keine Ahnung.



Es  gibt Stringtheoretiker die Gravitation sogar als stärkste der vier Urkräfte vermuten. Um herauszufinden ob alle 4 Urkräfte mal zusammen eine Kraft waren, müsste man wohl einen Collider paar mal um die Erde ziehen  Hab auch keine Ahnung ob man so was jemals simulieren wird, aber wirklich interessant wäre dann ja die Anwendung von Gravitation, wie in neuen Kinofilmen oft gezeigt. Ich würde mir dann die Arbeit einfach zu mir nach Hause krümmen, aber möglicht ohne die Zeit zu strecken, meinst du das wäre iwann möglich ?  



Threshold schrieb:


> Tja, das verstehe ich auch nicht. Als wir erkannt haben, wie gefährlich FCKW für die Ozonschicht ist, wurde das Zeugs recht schnell verboten.
> Beim Klimawandel tun sich alle schwer. Echt komisch.



Naja das mit den FCKW wurde Ende der 70er beschlossen ? Da war die Welt ja noch heile. Heute ist es doch so dass es mehr Lobbys als Menschen gibt, und bist du gegen eine kannst du deinen Beschluss mit Schmackes das Klo runter spülen. Heute braucht man nicht mehr viele Freunde sondern Reiche.



Threshold schrieb:


> Vielleicht entdecken wir ja demnächst ein Planeten, der eine Ozonschicht hat. Dann wissen wir, dass es dort Leben geben muss.
> Finden wir dann noch FCKW in der Atmosphäre, wissen wir, dass es die Aliens auch gerne kühl haben wollen und genauso dämlich sind wie wir.



Ob das so gut wär.. Die Indianer haben wir durch Grippen fast ausgerottet. Die Aliens würden bei einem Besuch von uns Gefahr laufen sich mit Volksdepression anzustecken. Lieber nicht


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Die EAV hat Gott geschaffen?
> Davon wüßte ich aber.



Zumindest sind weite Teile der EDV genauso irrational und fehlerhaft wie andere Dinge, die von ihm stammen sollen.




Threshold schrieb:


> Du musst das Quanten mechanisch betrachten. Natürlich ist da eine Kraft.



Und wieso ist Kraft 1 pm vor dem Erdboden noch gar nicht da, aber 1 pm später zu 100%, 2 pm später immer noch zu 100%? Kräfte mit Fernwirkung, und hier geht es um Kräfte die über tausende Kilometer wirken sollen, mögen sich exponentiell mit der Entfernung ändern, aber in jedem Fall kontiuierlich. Die Bremse auf dem Weg vom Hochhaus richtig Erdmittelpunkt entwickelt sich nicht kontinuierlich, sondern ziemlich plötzlich.




behemoth85 schrieb:


> Ja aber auch aus Andromeda werden die meisten Himmelskörper rötlich aussehen, weil sich auch dort fast alles von der Galaxie wegbewegt. Mir fällt da Prof. Lesch ein der meinte dass das normal ist, weil Galaxien sich im "wegbewegen von allem" durchaus mal in die Quere kommen.



Hat er das auch energetisch erklärt? Alle Galaxien haben ihre "Wegbewegung" in einem gemeinsamen Ursprung gestartet und müssen im Laufe der Jahrmilliarden stetiger Beschleunigung eine so enorme Geschwindigkeit aufgebaut haben, dass sich dieser heute schon so weit jenseits unserer Hubblekonstante befindet, dass wir nicht einmal eine potentielle Richtung nennen können. Welche Kraft des Universums bitte schön kann etwas von der Masse einer Galaxie, die mit relativistischer Geschwindigkeit unterwegs ist, mal eben abbremsen und im 90° Winkel erneut beschleunigen, damit diese die Bahn einer anderen Galaxie kreuzen kann?
Oder, genauer gefragt da ja alle Beschleunigung eigentlich eine Folge der Expanison des Raums sein soll: Wie kann sich die Ausdehnung des leeren Raums vor besagter Galaxie, des leeren Raums hinter besagter Galaxie (zusammen = Abbremsung in Richtung Z) und des leeren Raums neben besagter Galaxie (neue Beschleunigung in Richtung Y) so dramatisch unterscheiden? Im leeren Raum gibt es per Definition keine Unterschiede, sondern nur allgemeingültige Gesetze, die zu ähnlichen/gleichen Ergebnissen führen müss(t)en.




behemoth85 schrieb:


> Das ist auch so ne Sache die ich nicht ganz kappiere. Wir haben diese Lichtgrenze, als grelle weiße Lichtwand sichtbar oder ?



Schwarz. Es ist die Grenze, ab der uns die Strahlung von noch weiter entfernten Quellen nicht mehr erreichen kann. Eigentlich müsste sie damit auch Frequenzabhängig sein - um das Licht einer Sonne wie der unseren soweit ins rote zu verschieben, dass wir es nicht mehr mit Lichtteleskopen sehen können, braucht es nicht so viel Entfernung/Geschwindigkeitsunterschied. Um den Gamma-Burst eines Neutronensterns vor einem hypothetischen interplanetaren Ultralängstwellenempfänger mit einer Antennenlänge von 1-2 AE zu verbergen, wäre einiges mehr an Distanz nötig.



> Ergo muss es weitere universale Sprachen geben ausser Mathematik und Logik.



Häh?
Was sagen die Grenzen der bisherigen physischen Forschung von _Homo sapiens_ über die (Nicht-)Existenz von "universellen Sprachen" aus?



> Könnte ja sein dass es anders geformte Wesen gibt welche das Universum eben ohne Logik und Rechnen verstehen, vlt fühlen sie nur und denken nichtmal, uns wissen dadurch Dinge die wir uns fragen.
> Ob wir da noch das selbe Universum erleben würden ?



"verstehen" bezeichnet das logische Nachvollziehen von Mechanismen. Deine These ergibt somit grammatikalisch keinen Sinn, wenn man etwas nicht versteht, versteht man es nicht. Das heißt nicht, dass man nicht einen anderen Bewusstseinsbezug zu etwas haben kann -diverse Konsumenten von LSD, Peyote und zahlreichen Pilzen berichten jedenfalls das Gegenteil-, aber dieser würde dann auf Deutsch nicht "verstehen" genannt werden. Und ist zumindest bei besagten Konsumenten auch von grundsätzlich anderer Natur als naturwissenschaftliches Verständnis.



> Naja, die RT hält eben nicht allen Beobachtungen stand.



Immerhin mehr als RT Deutschland 




behemoth85 schrieb:


> Im Prinzip nicht, aber es soll solche Funde geben für die es keine eindeutigen Erklärungen gibt. Sternenlicht das älter als der Kosmos selbst datiert wird. Entweder Berechnungsfehler, vielleicht durch iwelche unbekannten fehlenden Faktoren in der Gleichung, oder das Weltall ist tatsächlich älter ?



Hast du da mal nähere Informationen zu solchen Fällen? Da die Konstanten, die für Berechnungen eingesetzt werden, ihrerseits aus solchen Beobachtungen stammen, erscheinen mir derartige Anomalien jenseits des üblichen Ungenauigkeitsbereichs schon rein mathematisch unmöglich, vollkommen ungeachtet des zugrunde liegenden Verständnis des Universums.



> Es geht halt nicht wirklich weiter, bezogen auf die ganz großen Fragen der Menschheit.



Welche Fragen wären das denn? "wann kommt das nächste Iphone?" gehörte nie zum Forschungsgebiet der Astronomie, "gibt es Gott?" auch nicht. Von daher ist der mangelnde Fortschritt auf der Suche nach Antworten keine neue Erscheinung, umgekehrt werden laufend weitere Antworten zur physischen Struktur und Entwicklung des Universums geliefert.



> Mehr oder weniger wird die Welt aber um unsere Ohren fliegen. Die Polkappen schmelzen, Metropolen werden in paar Jahrzehnten unter Wasser stehen, und wir sind erst dabei Plastikbecher bei Starbucks abzuschaffen. Alle Staatscheffs rechtzeitig zu globalen Reformen zu bewegen wäre wohl ein Weltwunder.
> Ich wäre dafür dass man den Wissensstand für die Nachwelt aufhebt, und Bedinungen schafft damit wenigstens ein paar überleben. Aus der gesamten Menscheitsgeschichte besitzen wir heute gerade mal nur 1% Überliefertes. Dabei bräuchte es nur einen Stift und einen Zettel, wo draufsteht: Dieser Planet geht auf unsere Kappe



Das Überleben als Art ist vorerst nicht gefährdet. Menschen können mit erstaunlich wenig auskommen und 100 Millionen Menschen weltweit haben die Möglichkeiten, sich sehr viel zu nehmen. Bedroht ist unsere Wirtschaft, unsere Infrastruktur und damit unser Zusammenleben und unsere Zivilisation. Aber Aussterben tun hier nur Arten, die wir systematisch ausbeuten oder bekämpfen oder die von vorneherein nur in sehr geringer Zahl in ihrem jeweiligen, heute kaum noch existenten Ökosystem vorkamen. _Homo sapiens_ ist weder auf wenige Ökosysteme beschränkt noch kommt er in denen nur in geringer Zahl vor. Selbst wenn die sich anbahnenden Verknappungen zu Atomkriegen führen würden (eher unwahrscheinlich, da die zunächst betroffenen 3-4 Milliarden Menschen nicht über die nötigen Mittel verfügen), wäre nur eine Dezimierung aber keine Auslöschung der globalen Population zu befürchten. 

Respektive aus Sicht aller anderen Spezies diese Planeten: Zu erhoffen.




Threshold schrieb:


> Das Leben auf der Erde basiert auf Kohlenstoff. Welches andere Element hat ähnliche Eigenschaften wie Kohlenstoff?



Per Definition hat jedes andere Element in der gleichen Periodensystemgruppe die quasi gleichen chemischen Eigenschaften. Stabilitäten und Aggregatzustand bei bestimmten Drücken und Temperaturen mögen sich verschieben – Siliziumverbindungen sind zum Beispiel meist reaktionsträger als C-basierte, H2S wird verglichen mit H2O erst bei höheren Drücken flüssig. Aber für eine Lebensentstehung bei 10 oder 100 bar sind das keine negativen Eigenschaften, im Gegenteil, und 1 bar Athmosphärendruck ist nun einmal nicht die Norm im Universum, sondern ein Einzelfall.


----------



## RyzA (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das darfst du nicht durcheinander bringen. Der Mensch ist wie jedes andere Lebewesen auf der Erde eine Entwicklung der Evolution.
> Wir brauchen kein Ultraschall oder Ultraviolett wahr nehmen können, da es für unser Leben nicht von Belang ist.
> Wir haben andere Vorzüge. So können wir durch Schwitzen unsere Temperatur regulieren. Als der Mensch noch Jäger war, war das der entscheidende Vorteil. Er konnte länger durchhalten als die Tiere, die er jagte, weil eben die Tiere nicht schwitzen konnten und daher überhitzten.
> Das Gehirn des Menschen ist im Vergleich zur Körpermasse recht groß. Dazu besitzt er den größten Neocortex. Er kann also besser "denken" als jedes andere Lebewesen. Dadurch dass er denken kann, hat sich die aufrechte Haltung durchgesetzt, damit die Hände frei waren. Schließlich hat er sein Körperfell verloren, um nicht die Hälfte des Tages damit beschäftigt zu sein, Parasiten aus dem Fell zu ziehen.
> ...


Das ist mir schon klar das er gewisse Sinne "nicht benötigt" in seinem Lebensraum. Aber ist die biologische Evolution schon wirklich abgeschlossen? Oder kommt da noch was?




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber für eine Lebensentstehung bei 10 oder 100 bar sind das keine negativen Eigenschaften, im Gegenteil, und 1 bar Athmosphärendruck ist nun einmal nicht die Norm im Universum, sondern ein Einzelfall.


Einzelfall nicht aber selten.

Ich finde sowieso die Frage nach anderen intelligenten Leben im Universum spannend.  Dazu gibt es ja die Drake Gleichung: Drake-Gleichung – Wikipedia
Bei der Größe des Universums, was ich nur ansatzweise zu erahnen weiss, muß es noch Leben irgendwo geben. Sogar in unserer Galaxie. Da bin ich mir sicher.
Ich glaube auch intelligentes Leben in unserer Galaxie. Aber eine Kontaktaufnahme wird wohl problematisch. Aufgrund der großen Entfernungen und physikalischen Gesetze.
Und man weiss nicht ob sie friedlich sind. Aber wenn andere die Menschen beobachten würden, wie sich selber bekämpfen und umbringen, haben sie bestimmt auch kein gutes Bild von uns.


----------



## compisucher (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Sind dir in letzter Zeit Bücher vom Kopp-Verlag in den Schoß gefallen?



Nicht wirklich. 
Im Moment lese ich "The black hole war" von Leonard Susskind und die Bedienungs- und Einbauanleitung vom 6.2l Supercharged Crate HEMI Motor...


----------



## Threshold (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



compisucher schrieb:


> Das ist so nicht ganz richtig, z. B. in der Kosmologie z. B. sind Inflation, dunkle Energie und Materie reine Annahmen ohne mir bekannten (das mag nicht viel heissen) empirische Beweise und mit ungenügender mathematischer Beweislage.
> In der Biologie wurde erst vor wenigen Wochen veröffentlicht,
> dass bei der initialen Befruchtung zwei parallele DNA Stränge statt einem produziert wird und erst dann mit weiterer Zellteilung Geschlecht usw. bestimmt wird, obwohl nachweislich nur Material für einen und ein bisschen vorhanden ist. Schon komisch...
> Im logischen Umkehrschluss wären in diesem Falle Gen-Biologie und Kosmologie nicht wissenschaftlich.



Es geht immer um empirische Wissenschaft.
Man forscht und bekommt Erkenntnisse. Entweder bestätigen sich Theorien oder man muss sie verwerfen.
Man kann also sagen, dass sie die Wissenschaft immer weiter irrt.
Das kann man ja an der Sonne sehen. Man nahm an, dass die Sonne eine Art Kohlestück ist, das durch glühen die Strahlung abgibt.
Dann kamen Geologen an und erklärten, dass die Erde älter ist als immer gedacht. Die Energiegewinnung der Sonne kann so nicht ablaufen.
Die Wissenschaft irrt sich, man erlangt neue Erkenntnisse und muss Hypothesen aufgeben.
Und das hat noch gedauert, bis man zur Kernfusion gelang.
Aber Wissenschaft kann nicht anders funktionieren als durch Beobachtung und Messen, denn nur so ist sie objektiv und unabhängig.
Und vor 100 Jahren hatte man noch keine Ahnung, was DNS überhaupt ist. Man hatte Theorien, wie das Leben weiter gegeben wird. Man forschte und entdeckte die DNS. Das geht immer so weiter. Erkenntnisse werden in Theorien übertragen. Man erweitert Theorien oder erneuert sie. Aber empirische Wissenschaft bleibt.



compisucher schrieb:


> Ob es nun die beispielhafte und bewußt von mir gewählte, weil kontroverse  Esoterik oder sonst was ist, DAS wollte ich genau damit zum Ausdruck bringen und du hast schlichtweg die landläufige Ansicht bestätigt, was nicht sein kann, darf nicht sein.
> Ich denke, hier stößt die Menschheit genau an diese Grenze des Unverständnisses zu Andersartigem - im Zweifel gefährlich bei z. B. einem hypothetischen Erstkontakt mit Aliens, die evtl. für uns schlechterdings nur mittel Gedankenübertragung mit einander parlieren und mittels PSI-Kräfte ihre Raumschiffe steuern
> Bevor sich hier einer aufregt: Ja, für uns alle incl. mir nicht vorstellbar und fast lächerlich, aber was tun wir, wenn es tatsächlich so wäre...
> Alle Aliens in die "geschlossene Abteilung" einsperren???



Ja, Esoterik hat in der Wissenschaft nichts verloren. 
Wie willst du denn bitte "Lebensenergie" oder "Wasserenergie" wissenschaftlich erklären? Gibt es eine Energieform, die wir nicht kennen? Wie sieht die denn aus? Wie kann man sie überprüfen oder beschreiben? 
Man kann sich eine Akasha Säule kaufen. Die kann Chemtrails abwehren. Aber auf welcher wissenschaftlichen Grundlage soll die denn funktionieren?
Dann gibt es Leute, die im Internet Baupläne für Freie Energie Reaktoren verkaufen. Das ist Hokospokus. Freie Energie gibt es nicht.
Dann gibt es Deppen -- ja, muss man so sagen -- die glauben, dass Motoren keinen Treibstoff benötigen sondern mit Luft fahren.
Es gibt Menschen, die die "Mainstream" Wissenschaft ablehnen. Ja, aber welche Wissenschaft gibt es denn sonst? Alternative Wissenschaft mit alternativen Fakten?

Aliens steuern ihre Raumschiffe per Gedanken? Das ist durchaus möglich. Schon heute gibt es Forschungen, wo Menschen, die Extremitäten verloren haben, mittels Implantate im Gehirn einen künstlichen Arm steuern können. Also genauso wie man heute seinen Arm steuert. Du schaust das Glas an und automatisch greift die Hand danach. Das ist für uns normal. 
Sowas soll mit Implantaten möglich gemacht werden. Klar ist die Technik noch in den Kinderschuhen, aber was in 200 Jahren möglich sein kann, lässt sich heute kaum vorhersagen.
Daher würde ich das nicht ausschließen. Aber das hat nichts mit PSI oder Magie zu tun. Das ist Technologie. Auch Aliens werden Technologie haben, gerade wenn sie interstellare Raumfahrt betreiben.
Guck dir an, was in der Robotik passiert. In 100 Jahren haben wir Roboter im Einsatz, wo wir heute noch nicht mal dran denken würden.



compisucher schrieb:


> Innerlich gehofft hatte ich gar nix, weil völlig ungläubig dem gegenüber.
> Ich gehöre z. B. zu der <1% Minderheit der Menschheit, die sich nicht in Hypnose versetzen lassen.



Ich auch nicht. Das liegt daran, dass man sich hypnotisieren lassen will. Wenn man das nicht will, geht es auch nicht.



compisucher schrieb:


> Sozusagen empfängnisarm für solche Phänomene.
> Psychosomatisch mag ich nicht einmal widersprechen können, das kam sehr oft durch Stressmomente.
> Die Kernfrage ist dennoch, was da passiert da.
> Innere Selbstheilung?
> ...



klar ist die Hypnose real. Man kann aber nur ein Lebewesen hypnotisieren, dass das auch will. Tiere kann man nicht hypnotisieren.



compisucher schrieb:


> Ach so, Ozon ist kein zwingender Beweis für Leben:
> Leben auf Exoplaneten: Ein Element reicht nicht



Ja, Computermodelle. Da kommt es darauf an, wie genau die Datenanalyse ist. Eine kleine Veränderung hat große Auswirkungen.
Bis heute gibt es z.B. noch kein Computermodell der Planetenentstehung, das den Mars erklären kann. Eigentlich dürfte er gar nicht existieren. 
Ebenso kann kein Computermodell erklären, wieso die Venus im Gegensatz zur Erde kein Wasser bekommen hat. Eigentlich hätte die Venus auch Wasser bekommen müssen.



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Gute Frage was es da für eine Alternative geben soll. Woher aber wollen wir wissen dass es keine gibt ? Natürlich werden auf allen Planeten im All immer wieder die selben Stoffe vorkommen die uns nicht neu wären. Auch suchen wir eben genau nach solchen Verbindungen weil wir Leben halt nur in dieser Forum kennen, Aber, dass ausschließlich nur Kohlestoff-Verbindungen komplexes Leben ermöglichen halte ich für eine gewagte Annahme. Es ist etwas vermessen zu denken der Mensch sei die logische Schlussfolgerung davon wie intelligentes Leben auszusehen hat, vorallem als einzige Möglichkeit.



Das weiß ich nicht. Aber Wasser hat nun mal sehr gute Eigenschaften. Die Alternative müsste ebenso gute Eigenschaften haben. Gerade wenn wir von Leben ausgehen, das weiter geht als bis zum Einzeller.
Und auf der Erde gibt es Leben, das nicht auf Einzeller begrenzt ist. Ergo wissen wir, dass das möglich ist. Aber die Bedingungen müssen eben wirklich bis ins Detail passen.



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Es  gibt Stringtheoretiker die Gravitation sogar als stärkste der vier Urkräfte vermuten. Um herauszufinden ob alle 4 Urkräfte mal zusammen eine Kraft waren, müsste man wohl einen Collider paar mal um die Erde ziehen  Hab auch keine Ahnung ob man so was jemals simulieren wird, aber wirklich interessant wäre dann ja die Anwendung von Gravitation, wie in neuen Kinofilmen oft gezeigt. Ich würde mir dann die Arbeit einfach zu mir nach Hause krümmen, aber möglicht ohne die Zeit zu strecken, meinst du das wäre iwann möglich ?



Ich warte auf das Holodeck und den Replikator. 



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Naja das mit den FCKW wurde Ende der 70er beschlossen ? Da war die Welt ja noch heile. Heute ist es doch so dass es mehr Lobbys als Menschen gibt, und bist du gegen eine kannst du deinen Beschluss mit Schmackes das Klo runter spülen. Heute braucht man nicht mehr viele Freunde sondern Reiche.



Es war aber möglich. Heute scheint es so, als wenn man wartet bis es einen vor die Füße fällt. Doch dann ist es zu spät und wir haben 1 Milliarde Flüchtlinge.
Ich glaube eh nicht daran, dass wir in den nächsten 30 Jahren zum Mars fliegen werden.
Erstens ist es eine technische Herausforderung, dagegen war die Mondlandung ein Katzensprung, dann der finanzielle Rahmen. Wer soll das bezahlen?
Und zweitens ist das eine sehr lange Reise. Da kann man nicht mal eben Houston um Hilfe bitte. Bis das Signal in Houston angekommen ist, kann es schon zu spät sein.



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Ob das so gut wär.. Die Indianer haben wir durch Grippen fast ausgerottet. Die Aliens würden bei einem Besuch von uns Gefahr laufen sich mit Volksdepression anzustecken. Lieber nicht



Na ja, vermutlich kommen sie als Deppen an. 
Wer mit annähernd Lichtgeschwindigkeit fliegt, hat das Problem, dass sich die Hintergrundstrahlung, die ja im Bereich der Mikrowellen liegt, sich in harte Gammastrahlung verwandeln wird. Und harte Gammastrahlung dauerhaft auf die Birne? Das lässt verdummen. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und wieso ist Kraft 1 pm vor dem Erdboden noch gar nicht da, aber 1 pm später zu 100%, 2 pm später immer noch zu 100%? Kräfte mit Fernwirkung, und hier geht es um Kräfte die über tausende Kilometer wirken sollen, mögen sich exponentiell mit der Entfernung ändern, aber in jedem Fall kontiuierlich. Die Bremse auf dem Weg vom Hochhaus richtig Erdmittelpunkt entwickelt sich nicht kontinuierlich, sondern ziemlich plötzlich.



Weil die elektromagnetische Strahlung abschirmbar ist. In diesem Fall ist der Asphalt elektrisch neutral. Man hat also keine Wechselwirkung. Erst wenn man versucht, den Platz eines anderen Elektrons einzunehmen, greift das Pauli Prinzip und verhindert das. 
Aufgrund der elektromagnetischen Wechselwirkung kann man keine feste Materie durchdringen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Per Definition hat jedes andere Element in der gleichen Periodensystemgruppe die quasi gleichen chemischen Eigenschaften. Stabilitäten und Aggregatzustand bei bestimmten Drücken und Temperaturen mögen sich verschieben – Siliziumverbindungen sind zum Beispiel meist reaktionsträger als C-basierte, H2S wird verglichen mit H2O erst bei höheren Drücken flüssig. Aber für eine Lebensentstehung bei 10 oder 100 bar sind das keine negativen Eigenschaften, im Gegenteil, und 1 bar Athmosphärendruck ist nun einmal nicht die Norm im Universum, sondern ein Einzelfall.



Nein. Das Elemente muss in der Lage sein Doppelbindungen eingehen zu können und dabei noch Verbindungen frei zu haben. Dazu brauchst du Elemente, die mindestens drei Bindungen haben. Vier sind logischer Weise besser. Alles darüber ist wiederum instabil. Bleiben also nur zwei Elemente, die 4 Bindungen haben und nicht zu groß sind, denn Atome, die zu groß sind, können keine stabilen Doppelbindungen erzeugen.
Und was die Norm ist, ist irrelevant. Es geht darum, dass sich das Leben einen Weg sucht.
Und wir haben neben der Erde noch weitere Planeten. 
Die Venus. Hoher Druck, hohe Temperatur. Trotzdem ein toter Planet. 
Der Mars. Niedriger Druck, niedrige Temperatur. Trotzdem ein toter Planet.
Bleiben noch die Monde der Gasriesen. Was da ist, wissen wir noch nicht. Gefunden wurde bisher nichts.
Dazu kommt, dass Leben natürlich auch unter extremen Bedingungen möglich ist. Das zeigen ja Bakterien auf der Erde.
Aber das sind Einzeller. Es wird vermutlich viele Planeten mit Leben geben, aber eben nur auf Einzeller begrenzt. Höher entwickeltes Leben, wie wir, wird Bedingungen brauchen, die echt passen und vor allem über Milliarden Jahre stabil sind.


----------



## Adi1 (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Dann will ich es dir mal erklären.
> Was ist Ozon? Ozon ist ein Molekül, das aus drei Sauerstoffatomen besteht.
> Wie entsteht Ozon? Energiereiche Strahlung verbindet drei Sauerstoffmoleküle miteinander.
> Ozon zerfällt nach einigen Tagen wieder. Der Vorgang beginnt von neuem.
> ...



Danke, das wäre jetzt aber nicht unbedingt nötig gewesen 

Vlt. sollten wir uns mal nicht auf unsere beschränkte Sicht der Dinge beharren

Wieso sollte es denn nur kohlenstoffbasiertes Leben geben?

Silizium ist genauso reaktionsfreudig, wenn auch etwas träger,

ist aber der Zeitfaktor lang genug, könnte sich auch daraus Leben entwickeln

Man denke auch mal an die Bakterien, welche in einem schwefelhaltigen Milieu in der Tiefsee,

fernab von jedlichen solaren und oxygenen Einflüssen existieren

In den unendlichen Weiten des Universums,

werden wir sicherlich nicht die Einzigen sein,

was die Evolution so geschafft hat 

Vlt. sind nur wir aus dem Ruder gelaufen,

war halt so eine Art Testlauf, was möglich wäre 

Dummheit wird halt bestraft


----------



## Threshold (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Danke, das wäre jetzt aber nicht unbedingt nötig gewesen



Ich wollte gründlich sein. 



Adi1 schrieb:


> Vlt. sollten wir uns mal nicht auf unsere beschränkte Sicht der Dinge beharren



Das macht die Wissenschaft nie, aber du brauchst ja erst mal Bedingungen und bisher kennen wir nur einen Fall, wo Leben entstanden ist.
Ich persönlich wäre ja schon beeindruckt, wenn wir auf den Monden der Gasriesen Leben nachweisen könnten.
Das würde bedeuten, dass die Erde kein Sonderstatus hat, sondern dass das Leben etwas Normales ist.



Adi1 schrieb:


> Wieso sollte es denn nur kohlenstoffbasiertes Leben geben?



Muss es nicht. Aber auf der Erde hat sich Kohlenstoff als Grundlage herauskristallisiert obwohl Silizium häufiger vorkommt.



Adi1 schrieb:


> Silizium ist genauso reaktionsfreudig, wenn auch etwas träger,



Nein, ist es eben nicht, da das Silizium Atom größer ist. Du brauchst mehr Energie, um es stabil zu kriegen. Und mehr Energie ist in der Natur immer ein Problem, vor allem, wenns eben auch mit weniger Energie geht.



Adi1 schrieb:


> ist aber der Zeitfaktor lang genug, könnte sich auch daraus Leben entwickeln



Absolut. Ein roter Zwergstern kann problemlos 100 Milliarden bis 1 Billion Jahre leuchten.



Adi1 schrieb:


> Man denke auch mal an die Bakterien, welche in einem schwefelhaltigen Milieu in der Tiefsee,



Ändert aber nichts daran, dass auch diese Bakterien auf Kohlenstoff basieren.
Und das erste Leben auf der Erde hatte ja keinen Sauerstoff. Sie mussten die Energie also woanders herbekommen und man nimmt an, dass solche Black und White Smoker die Energieträger für die ersten Lebewesen waren, als die Atmosphäre noch dicht war und kein Sonnenlicht das Meer erreichte. Aber als das Licht der Sonne dann das Meer erreichte wurde der Energieträger sozusagen ausgetauscht. Das Sonnenlicht konnte schließlich genutzt werden und das Silizium oxidierte und war als Grundlage für Leben nicht mehr zu gebrauchen.


----------



## RyzA (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ändert aber nichts daran, dass auch diese Bakterien auf Kohlenstoff basieren.
> Und das erste Leben auf der Erde hatte ja keinen Sauerstoff. Sie mussten die Energie also woanders herbekommen und man nimmt an, dass solche Black und White Smoker die Energieträger für die ersten Lebewesen waren, als die Atmosphäre noch dicht war und kein Sonnenlicht das Meer erreichte. Aber als das Licht der Sonne dann das Meer erreichte wurde der Energieträger sozusagen ausgetauscht. Das Sonnenlicht konnte schließlich genutzt werden und das Silizium oxidierte und war als Grundlage für Leben nicht mehr zu gebrauchen.


Da sind sich die Wissenschaftler noch nicht ganz einig. Es gibt ja auch noch die Miller Hypothese:Miller-Urey-Experiment – Wikipedia
Welche mir zumindest wahrscheinlicher erscheint.


----------



## Adi1 (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Nein, ist es eben nicht, da das Silizium Atom größer ist. Du brauchst mehr Energie, um es stabil zu kriegen. Und mehr Energie ist in der Natur immer ein Problem, vor allem, wenns eben auch mit weniger Energie geht.
> .



Falsch, du darfst die Zeiträume nicht vergessen, 

worüber wir hier reden


----------



## compisucher (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist RealitÃ¤t, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Sorry, Treshhold,

bin da tendenziell eher bei Adi1.
Das Maintopic des werten Headcrash nochmals in Erinnerung gebracht.

Nur weil wir Menschen Dinge, Vorgänge gemäß deiner oder allgemeiner Definition als echt oder wissenschaftlich bezeichnen, wenn wir diese messen oder berechnen können,
muss das Ganze nicht zwangsläufig für das Universum oder evtl. Aliens gelten.
Da in dieser Beziehung meine Geisteskraft genau so "beschränkt" ist, wie deine (sorry, du verstehst hoffentlich wie ich es meine) werden grenzwertige Ereignisse oder Dinge als Unfug abgetan.
Manchmal blitzen Themen durch und sie werden in das Reich der Esoterik, der SciFi oder sonst wohin abgetan.

Was wäre, wenn es tatsächlich z. B. Telekinese oder allg. PSI-Kräfte, Leben nach dem Tod, Geisterkontakt, Gedankenlesen usw. gäbe und diejenigen (die üblichen Scharlatane mal ausgenommen), 
die tatsächlich so was können und somit ein gaaanz kleines bisschen übern Tellerrand schauen würden doch recht haben?

Wir beide wären nicht in der Lage es als "echt" zu erkennen. Unter Umständen spielt sich das "wahre Leben" "dimensionsübergreifend" wo ganz anders ab (nein ich meine nicht Matrix) und wir beide und der größere Rest der Menschheit sind "unsehende" Vollpfosten... 

Was will ich damit sagen.
Kritische Betrachtung, so wie wir es nun mal sind, ist sicherlich angebracht, wir können ja auch nicht anders.
Manchmal sollte man aber der evtl. vorhandenen anderen Wirklichkeit eine Chance geben.

Witzig in diesem Zusammenhang fand ich das, dir sicherlich bekannt:
Marsmeteorit mit Lebensspuren? Ein Irrtum, der nicht schaden sollte - derStandard.at

Zitat aus obigem Artikel:
"Zehn Jahre nach der Entdeckung fasste er die Lage in einem Interview zusammen: "Wir haben es nicht geschafft, die wissenschaftliche Gemeinschaft zu überzeugen, und das ist ein wenig enttäuschend". 
Die Strukturen, die McKay und seine Kollegen als fossile Bakterien gedeutet haben, waren viel kleiner, als es entsprechende Spuren von Bakterien auf der Erde sind. 
Und ob es "Nanobakterien" geben kann, die man für die Veränderungen im Gestein verantwortlich machen kann, ist bis heute umstritten. 
Die anderen von McKay angeführten Belege für die biologische Herkunft der Spuren in dem Meteoriten sind nach Meinung der Mehrheit seiner Kollegen ebenfalls nicht eindeutig und könnten auch durch nichtbiologische Prozesse erklärt werden. "

Ohne jegliche Interpretation zum Thema oben meinerseits, aber haben wir es evtl. wieder mal mit einem Vorgang zu tun, bei dem einer gerade so über den Tellerrand schaut und der Rest lieber in der Suppe schwimmt?


----------



## Threshold (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Da sind sich die Wissenschaftler noch nicht ganz einig. Es gibt ja auch noch die Miller Hypothese:Miller-Urey-Experiment – Wikipedia
> Welche mir zumindest wahrscheinlicher erscheint.



Das Experiment ist bekannt.
Und er hat ja nicht mal Silizium als Element dabei.
Und selbst im Universum hat man schon Wolken aus Ammoniak, Alkohol, Aminosäure, Methan und Co. gefunden. Aber keine auf Silizium Basis.
Daher könnte man daraus schließen, dass Verbindungen auf Kohlenstoff Basis sehr viel wahrscheinlicher sind als auf Silizium.



Adi1 schrieb:


> Falsch, du darfst die Zeiträume nicht vergessen,
> 
> worüber wir hier reden



Ja, eben, aber wenn du weniger Energie brauchst um das gleiche zu erreichen, wirst du weniger Energie einsetzen. Das ist völlig logisch.



compisucher schrieb:


> Was wäre, wenn es tatsächlich z. B. Telekinese oder allg. PSI-Kräfte, Leben nach dem Tod, Geisterkontakt, Gedankenlesen usw. gäbe und diejenigen (die üblichen Scharlatane mal ausgenommen),
> die tatsächlich so was können und somit ein gaaanz kleines bisschen übern Tellerrand schauen würden doch recht haben?



Aber auf welcher Basis? Wie willst du sowas wissenschaftlich erfassen und nur darum geht es. Glauben kannst du alles, belegen kann man nur das, was sich empirisch erfassen lässt.



compisucher schrieb:


> Wir beide wären nicht in der Lage es als "echt" zu erkennen. Unter Umständen spielt sich das "wahre Leben" "dimensionsübergreifend" wo ganz anders ab (nein ich meine nicht Matrix) und wir beide und der größere Rest der Menschheit sind "unsehende" Vollpfosten...



Wie gesagt, ich halte mich da an wissenschaftliche Fakten. 
Jeder kann an Geister glauben oder an was auch immer, aber ich nicht.



compisucher schrieb:


> Was will ich damit sagen.
> Kritische Betrachtung, so wie wir es nun mal sind, ist sicherlich angebracht, wir können ja auch nicht anders.
> Manchmal sollte man aber der evtl. vorhandenen anderen Wirklichkeit eine Chance geben.



Wie gesagt, solange sich etwas wissenschaftlich erfassen lässt, bin ich immer dabei. Beobachten, messen, entdecken, erfassen, begreifen.
Der Mensch forscht seit Anbeginn der Zeit. Er ist neugierig, er will wissen, wie was geht. 
Dabei scheitern wir immer wieder und wir müssen unsere Theorien begraben, umformen oder neue entwickeln. Aber immer geht es um wissenschaftliche Fakten, die objektiv sind.
Mit Subjektivität kann ich nichts anfangen.
Ich kann auch nichts damit anfangen, wenn Leute meinen, dass sie von Außerirdischen entführt wurden.
Trotzdem ist der Mensch natürlich mehr als ein Computer oder Roboter. 
Ich z.B. kann recht gut am Gesicht eines Fußballers erkennen, der zum Elfmeterschießen antritt, ob er ihn verwandelt oder scheitert.
Hab ich bei der WM dieses Jahr auch gemacht und meine Quote lag höher als die statistische Wahrscheinlichkeit.
Wieso kann ich das? Gute Frage. Keine Ahnung. Sowas kann man nicht erfassen, es geht um Erfahrungen. Sowas kann kein Computer, sowas kann nur ein Mensch,



compisucher schrieb:


> Witzig in diesem Zusammenhang fand ich das, dir sicherlich bekannt:
> Marsmeteorit mit Lebensspuren? Ein Irrtum, der nicht schaden sollte - derStandard.at
> 
> Zitat aus obigem Artikel:
> ...



Ich kenne den Artikel. Du kannst nicht von einem Meteorit auf alles schließen. Man müsste eben genauer schauen und daher ist es wichtig, die Forschung auf dem Mars zu intensivieren. Dazu müssen wir aber bohren, denn auf der Oberfläche wird nichts sein.
Genauso muss weiter bei den Monden der Gasriesen geforscht werden. Lieber stecke ich mein Steuergeld in eine Weltraummission als es irgendwelchen Banken in den Hals zu werfen.
Mal sehen, wie es weiter geht.


----------



## compisucher (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Gute Antworten,
wobei dir sicherlich klar ist, dass ich im Gegensatz zu dir versuche, nicht erklärbare Dinge, meinethalben auch Glauben zuzulassen.
Nicht um sie zu widerlegen, sondern als Chance, es zu erkennen.
Es muss eben keine wissenschaftliche Basis geben.
Nehmen wir mal hypothetisch an, es gäbe das Leben nach dem Tod.
Indizien, dass es so sein könnte, gibt es zuhauf in diversen Religionen und Philosophien.
Wir beide wissen, welche Mechanismen i. d. R. greifen, damit in der Psyche des Menschen "ausreden" für nicht erklärbare Vorgänge (Götter) entstehen.
Dennoch, was wäre, wenn es ein Fundament für das alles gäbe?
Würdest du versuchen, mit dem beschränkten Geist eines Menschen Erklärungen zu suchen oder schlichtweg akzeptieren, dass es reale Dinge gibt, die nicht erklärbar für uns bleiben werden?
Rhetorische Frage für dich, ich weiss...

In einem Punkt oben stimme ich dir zu.
Wenn eine technische Alienzivilisation tatsächlich  technisch, ressourcentechnisch und monitär in der Lage wäre, viele Lichtjahre erfolgreich bis zu uns zu gelangen, 
dann würden sie mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht heimliche Erstkontakte und merkwürdige Experimente  mit einzelnen Menschen machen und auch keine Schiffe (Roswell) verlieren.

Ich fürchte nur, dass es letztlich bei uns ähnlichen Zivilisationen  auch stets um ähnliche Motivationslagen gehen wird:
Zusätzliche Ressourcen und zusätzlichen Lebensraum gewinnen, damit die eigene Rasse sich weiter entwickeln kann.
Da wette ich jetzt was drauf, dass wenn irgendwann ein Raumschiff im Orbit auftaucht, es nicht wirklich gut für uns Menschen ausgehen wird.

Mir wären irgendwelche merkwürdigen PSI-Schneckenwesen, die sich mit Geisteskraft über Millionen von Lichtjahren bewegen können, keinerlei Technik besitzen und ausschließlich mit uns philosophische Gedanken  oder Musik oder Literatur austauschen wollen deutlich lieber...


----------



## Two-Face (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Fremde Zivilisationen haben grundsätzlich die gleichen Probleme wie wir, nämlich die verdammten Entfernungen.

Und sollte so eine geartete Spezies in der Lage sein, weit und tief durch den Weltraum zu reisen, dann kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass sie zufällig hier bei uns Halt machen.
Warum sollten sie auch?
Die hätten sicherlich besseres zu tun, als einer Spezies dabei zuzusehen, wie sie sich selbst zu Grunde richtet.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Wir investieren Summen, mit denen man mehrere Millionen Menschen vor dem Hungertod retten könnte, um sicherzustellen, dass unter dem-anderen-Marsstein-da nicht doch ein Bakterium sitzt...
Auf dem Niveau würde ich Alienkontakte erwarten: Purer, ungehemmter Wissensdurst.




Threshold schrieb:


> Weil die elektromagnetische Strahlung abschirmbar ist. In diesem Fall ist der Asphalt elektrisch neutral. Man hat also keine Wechselwirkung. Erst wenn man versucht, den Platz eines anderen Elektrons einzunehmen, greift das Pauli Prinzip und verhindert das.
> Aufgrund der elektromagnetischen Wechselwirkung kann man keine feste Materie durchdringen.



Und erklärt diese, nach langem hin und her jetzt auf interatomare Wechselwirkungen, also nur bei direktem Kontakt relavante Kraft, jetzt bitte den Unterschied zwischen dem leeren Raum zwischen Planeten (der sich nicht ausdehnt) und dem leeren Raum zwischen Sternen (der sich ausdehnen soll)? Das war die Frage, auf die du mit deinem Beispiel vom Hochhaussprung geantwortet hast...



> Nein. Das Elemente muss in der Lage sein Doppelbindungen eingehen zu können und dabei noch Verbindungen frei zu haben. Dazu brauchst du Elemente, die mindestens drei Bindungen haben. Vier sind logischer Weise besser.



So what? Das können, wie gesagt, alle Elemente der vierten (bzw. fünften) Hauptgruppe in gleichem Maße. Bei Flerovium und Moscovium lässt sich die Brauchbarkeit als Baustein von Lebewesen sicherlich anzweifeln, weil sie etwas arg schnell wieder weg sind. Aber selbst Wismut wäre noch geeignet und Blei integriert sich bekanntermaßen sogar um einige Größenordnungen zu gut selbst in unserer Körperchemie.



> Alles darüber ist wiederum instabil. Bleiben also nur zwei Elemente, die 4 Bindungen haben und nicht zu groß sind, denn Atome, die zu groß sind, können keine stabilen Doppelbindungen erzeugen.



? Verdammt viel mehr Elemente können Doppelbindungen erzeugen. Den Rekord hält bekanntermaßen Xenon mit vier Doppelbindungen gleichzeitig und bei Temperaturen, die auf anderen Planeten als der Erde nicht gerade selten sind, sind diese Verbindungen sogar hinreichend stabil. Sämtliche Stabilitätsaussagen von Chemikern beziehen sich nun einmal auf "Standardbedingungen" und sind somit Schall und Rauch, sobald man sich von selbigen entfernt. Dazu muss man nicht mal die Erde verlassen, iirc (eine Überprüfung würde das Durcharbeiten von 4 kg Aufzeichnungen im Keller erfordern) gibt es in Tiefseesedimenten sogar einige Bakterien, die ihr Leben aus angeblich "endothermen" Reaktionen bestreiten. Bei 500 bar liefert der Reaktionsweg aber auf einmal Energie, anstatt sie zu verbrauchen...



> Aber das sind Einzeller. Es wird vermutlich viele Planeten mit Leben geben, aber eben nur auf Einzeller begrenzt. Höher entwickeltes Leben, wie wir, wird Bedingungen brauchen, die echt passen und vor allem über Milliarden Jahre stabil sind.



Das ist mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit allgemeingültig: Große Störungen bringen Zerstörungen und was ständig zerstört wird, kann nur begrenzte Größe erreichen. Wenn man sich allein in unserem Sonnensystem umguckt, scheint Stabilität aber das kleinste Problem zu sein. Selbst die Venus hat, trotz ihrer extremen Rotationsperiode, erstaunlich konstante Oberflächenbedingungen. Schwieriger sind die anderen Parameter für die Entstehung von Leben - aber darüber wissen wir allgemein wenig, imho zu wenig um Aussagen zu treffen. Wenn wir nicht einmal rekonstruieren können, wie unsere Art von Leben entstanden ist, wie wollen wir dann beurteilen, was unter anderen Bedingungen (un)möglich ist? Das ist etwa so qualifiziert wie wenn Ottonormaldeutscher behauptet "Chinesen können ja keine Autos bauen". Er selbst hat zwar keine Ahnung, wie es überhaupt gehen könnte und kann einzig aus der nun einmal zu beobachtenden Existenz schlussfolgern, dass es überhaupt möglich sein muss, aber er weiß 110%ig, wer es nicht kann.




compisucher schrieb:


> Gute Antworten,
> wobei dir sicherlich klar ist, dass ich im Gegensatz zu dir versuche, nicht erklärbare Dinge, meinethalben auch Glauben zuzulassen.
> Nicht um sie zu widerlegen, sondern als Chance, es zu erkennen.
> Es muss eben keine wissenschaftliche Basis geben.
> ...



Wo gibt es da irgend ein Indiz, "das es so sein könnte"? Abgesehen davon, das man für "könnte" keine Indizien braucht (solange nicht das Gegenteil belegt ist, ist alles möglich), bietet keine Religion und keine Philosophie irgend eine verifizierbare Informationsquelle, die sich über das Leben hinaus erstreckt. Somit können sie auch keine Indizien zu einem Leben danach liefern. Das können nur Tote und die schweigen bekanntermaßen respektive gegen sehr viele Hinweise auf einen Tod nach dem Tod. Was Religionen zu Hauf gesammelt haben, sind Wunschvorstellungen von Lebenden. Aber die wissen ihrerseits nichts darüber, was nach dem Tod kommt. Wenn du dir von einem Dreijährigen das optimale KFZ konstruieren/malen lässt, tut er dies mit mehr Vorkenntnissen, als Religionsvertreter wenn sie über die Folgend es Todes sprechen.


----------



## compisucher (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wo gibt es da irgend ein Indiz, "das es so sein könnte"? Abgesehen davon, das man für "könnte" keine Indizien braucht (solange nicht das Gegenteil belegt ist, ist alles möglich), bietet keine Religion und keine Philosophie irgend eine verifizierbare Informationsquelle, die sich über das Leben hinaus erstreckt. Somit können sie auch keine Indizien zu einem Leben danach liefern. Das können nur Tote und die schweigen bekanntermaßen respektive gegen sehr viele Hinweise auf einen Tod nach dem Tod. Was Religionen zu Hauf gesammelt haben, sind Wunschvorstellungen von Lebenden. Aber die wissen ihrerseits nichts darüber, was nach dem Tod kommt. Wenn du dir von einem Dreijährigen das optimale KFZ konstruieren/malen lässt, tut er dies mit mehr Vorkenntnissen, als Religionsvertreter wenn sie über die Folgend es Todes sprechen.



Das ist so nicht ganz richtig.
Zum einen gibt es den wissenschaftlichen Ansatz.
Z. B. die Schriften des niederländischen Arztes van Lommel , der umfangreiche (empirische ) Studien über Nahtoderfahrungen gemacht hat.
Pim van Lommel – Wikipedia
Die Kritiken hierzu sind mir auch bekannt 

Zum anderen sind philosophische Ansätze, z. B. von Platon sehr interessant...


----------



## RyzA (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das Experiment ist bekannt.
> Und er hat ja nicht mal Silizium als Element dabei.


Braucht er ja auch nicht. Da das Leben auf der Erde ja auf Kohlenstoff basiert. Es geht in dem Experiment nur im die Entstehung des Lebens auf der Erde.



> Und selbst im Universum hat man schon Wolken aus Ammoniak, Alkohol, Aminosäure, Methan und Co. gefunden. Aber keine auf Silizium Basis.
> Daher könnte man daraus schließen, dass Verbindungen auf Kohlenstoff Basis sehr viel wahrscheinlicher sind als auf Silizium.


Das kann ich nicht wirklich beurteilen. Aber ich denke man kann Leben auf Siliziumbasis nicht ganz aussschließen.

Jedenfalls glaube ich, bei der Größe des Universums, das es auf jeden Fall noch woanders Leben gibt. Sogar in unserer Galaxie. Vielleicht auch höher entwickeltes Leben wie das unsere.

Auch interessant dazu: Habitable Zone – Wikipedia


----------



## Two-Face (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Ich kann mich irgendwie noch an die Star-Trek-Folge erinnern, als auf einem Minenplaneten ein Silizium-basiertes Wesen gefunden wird.
Irgendwie wurde das Ding verletzt und Pille konnte es nicht heilen, mit dem Kommentar "Ich bin Arzt, kein Maurer!"

Ein Kübel Zement hat's dann aber doch getan, McCoy eben.


----------



## JePe (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

The Devil in the Dark (Horta rettet ihre Kinder).


----------



## Threshold (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



compisucher schrieb:


> Gute Antworten,
> wobei dir sicherlich klar ist, dass ich im Gegensatz zu dir versuche, nicht erklärbare Dinge, meinethalben auch Glauben zuzulassen.
> Nicht um sie zu widerlegen, sondern als Chance, es zu erkennen.
> Es muss eben keine wissenschaftliche Basis geben.



Aber wenn du argumentieren willst, musst du eine Basis haben, die objektiv ist.
Glauben kannst du eben alles. Belegen aber nicht.



compisucher schrieb:


> Nehmen wir mal hypothetisch an, es gäbe das Leben nach dem Tod.
> Indizien, dass es so sein könnte, gibt es zuhauf in diversen Religionen und Philosophien.



Tja, das ist wieder das Problem. Hat schon mal jemand mit einem Toten geredet?
Niemand weiß, was nach dem Tod passiert. Alle nehmen nur an und hoffen, aber wissen kann das niemand.



compisucher schrieb:


> Wir beide wissen, welche Mechanismen i. d. R. greifen, damit in der Psyche des Menschen "ausreden" für nicht erklärbare Vorgänge (Götter) entstehen.
> Dennoch, was wäre, wenn es ein Fundament für das alles gäbe?
> Würdest du versuchen, mit dem beschränkten Geist eines Menschen Erklärungen zu suchen oder schlichtweg akzeptieren, dass es reale Dinge gibt, die nicht erklärbar für uns bleiben werden?
> Rhetorische Frage für dich, ich weiss...



Wie gesagt, ich habe keine Probleme damit, dass Leute an was Glauben. Nur darf man nicht versuchen das empirisch zu erfassen. Das geht nicht.
Wer meint, dass er nach dem Tod wieder aufersteht und ein neues Leben beginnt, kann das gerne so annehmen.



compisucher schrieb:


> In einem Punkt oben stimme ich dir zu.
> Wenn eine technische Alienzivilisation tatsächlich  technisch, ressourcentechnisch und monitär in der Lage wäre, viele Lichtjahre erfolgreich bis zu uns zu gelangen,
> dann würden sie mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht heimliche Erstkontakte und merkwürdige Experimente  mit einzelnen Menschen machen und auch keine Schiffe (Roswell) verlieren.



Dazu mal eine Gegenfrage.
Was würde passieren, wenn ein Alien Raumschiff auf der Erde strandet und die Aliens uns um Hilfe bitte, ihr Raumschiff zu reparieren, damit sie weiter fliegen können?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und erklärt diese, nach langem hin und her jetzt auf interatomare Wechselwirkungen, also nur bei direktem Kontakt relavante Kraft, jetzt bitte den Unterschied zwischen dem leeren Raum zwischen Planeten (der sich nicht ausdehnt) und dem leeren Raum zwischen Sternen (der sich ausdehnen soll)? Das war die Frage, auf die du mit deinem Beispiel vom Hochhaussprung geantwortet hast...



Hä? Was redest du da?
Es gibt 4 Grundkräfte in der Natur.
Die Gravitation ist die schwächste von alle. Aber sie ist immer anziehen und kann nicht abgeschirmt werden.
Die zweite ist die schwache Wechselwirkung. Sie ist für den radioaktiven Zerfall verantwortlich.
Die dritte ist die elektromagnetische Wechselwirkung. Sie sorgt dafür, dass Atome stabil sind.
Die vierte ist die stärkste und sorgt dafür, dass der Atomkern stabil ist.
Wenn du also versucht, durch die Wand zu gehen, verhindert das die elektromagnetische Wechselwirkung. Das ist die gleiche Kraft, die verhindert, dass du beim Sprung vom Hochhausdach durch die Erde ins Zentrum fällst.
Und der Raum innerhalb unseres Sonnensystems ist zwar leer -- sonst würden wir noch von Vakuum sprechen -- aber noch lange nicht so leer wie der Raum zwischen den Galaxiensuperhaufen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> So what? Das können, wie gesagt, alle Elemente der vierten (bzw. fünften) Hauptgruppe in gleichem Maße. Bei Flerovium und Moscovium lässt sich die Brauchbarkeit als Baustein von Lebewesen sicherlich anzweifeln, weil sie etwas arg schnell wieder weg sind. Aber selbst Wismut wäre noch geeignet und Blei integriert sich bekanntermaßen sogar um einige Größenordnungen zu gut selbst in unserer Körperchemie.



Nö, geht nicht. Die Verbindungen sind nicht stabil. Dazu brauchst du Elemente die häufig auftreten. Wieso sollte sich Leben auf Blei entwickeln, wenn Kohlenstoff da ist? Welches Lösungsmittel willst du denn nehmen? In was lösen sich hoch komplexe Bleiverbindungen?
Kann man doch auch sehr gut im Universum sehen.
Was für Gaswolken registrieren wir denn? Wolken aus Blei? Aus Wismut? Nö. wir registrieren Wolken, die Alkohol enthalten, Ammoniak, sogar Ameisensäure hat man schon entdeckt.
Es ist also offenbar wahrscheinlicher, dass sich Kohlenstoffverbindungen bilden als sonst welche Verbindungen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ? Verdammt viel mehr Elemente können Doppelbindungen erzeugen. Den Rekord hält bekanntermaßen Xenon mit vier Doppelbindungen gleichzeitig und bei Temperaturen, die auf anderen Planeten als der Erde nicht gerade selten sind, sind diese Verbindungen sogar hinreichend stabil. Sämtliche Stabilitätsaussagen von Chemikern beziehen sich nun einmal auf "Standardbedingungen" und sind somit Schall und Rauch, sobald man sich von selbigen entfernt. Dazu muss man nicht mal die Erde verlassen, iirc (eine Überprüfung würde das Durcharbeiten von 4 kg Aufzeichnungen im Keller erfordern) gibt es in Tiefseesedimenten sogar einige Bakterien, die ihr Leben aus angeblich "endothermen" Reaktionen bestreiten. Bei 500 bar liefert der Reaktionsweg aber auf einmal Energie, anstatt sie zu verbrauchen...



Dann erkläre mir mal, wieso die Venus ein toter Planet ist? Nach deiner Logik müsste sich das Leben da über den Haufen laufen.
Die Bedingungen müssen passen. Und Leben auf Kohlenstoff Basis mit Wasser als Lösungsmittel scheint deutlich im Vorteil zu sein als alles andere.


----------



## RyzA (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn du also versucht, durch die Wand zu gehen, verhindert das die elektromagnetische Wechselwirkung. Das ist die gleiche Kraft, die verhindert, dass du beim Sprung vom Hochhausdach durch die Erde ins Zentrum fällst.


Das verstehe ich nicht ganz. Du hast das zuvor schon versucht mit der Quantenmechanik zu erklären. Was haben wir mit Elektromagnetismus zu tun in dem Fall?
Das Erdmagnetfeld hat doch mit uns gar nichts zu tun. Ausser das es uns vor kosmischer Strahlung abschirmt.
Die einzige Kraft die auf uns (extern) einwirkt und auch beeinflusst ist die Gravitation. Und das was uns davon abhält, ins Erdzentrum zu fliegen, ist der massive Widerstand beim Aufschlag.


----------



## RtZk (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Ist schon länger her, musst mal gucken ob google was hergibt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es gab kein Licht vor der Entstehung des Universums. Daher kann auch kein Licht länger existieren als das Universum alt ist. 
Falls du jedoch drauf anspielst, dass wir von Galaxien wissen die 46 Milliarden Lichtjahre entfernt sind, wir sehen nur dort nur ein Abbild dieser Objekte zu Beginn des Universums. Diese Entfernung ist deshalb so groß, da sich der Raum deutlich schneller als das Licht ausbreitet. Das Universum ist zu 100% auch schon bedeutend größer (wenn es denn überhaupt eine Grenze hat). 

Man kann nicht sagen ob Leben nicht auch aus völlig anderen Bestandteilen bestehen kann als den unseren und denen von denen wir es glauben, denn wir können noch nicht einmal Beweisen das Leben auf Silizium Basis möglich ist. Ich halte es für sehr falsch auf der Suche nach außerirdischem Leben nur nach dem uns ähnlichen zu suchen. 
Wenn wir glauben wir wären etwas besonderes oder gar eine sonderlich intelligente Lebensform, dann liegen wir enorm falsch, denn alleine die Masse der nahezu sicher vorhandenen Lebensformen auf Kohlenstoffbasis lässt uns nur zu einer von Millionen bis Milliarden werden. Andere Elemente mal völlig ignorierend, zusätzlich noch die Tatsache, dass der Mensch noch extrem jung ist und in kosmischen Maßstäben unbedeutender als ein Fliegenschiss ist. 

Unsinn, die Ozonschicht zu verlieren hätte enorme Auswirkungen gehabt, die Leben enorm schwer gemacht hätten. Der Klimawandel ist dagegen nichts, wir beschleunigen nur was ohnehin passiert wäre. Land wird verschwinden und neues wird wieder erscheinen und bewohnbar werden. Bis der antarktische Eisschild geschmolzen ist  werden noch 10.000 Jahre vergehen, was zu einem lächerlichen Anstieg von 60 Meter des Meeresspiegels führen wird. Das ist nichts gegen den Verlust der Ozonschicht.  

Sie werden uns mit nichts anstecken können, denn ihre Erreger werden uns genauso wenig angreifen können wie unsere sie. 
Daher ist das nicht wirklich verwendbar für deinen „Witz“.


----------



## RyzA (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



RtZk schrieb:


> Unsinn, die Ozonschicht zu verlieren hätte enorme Auswirkungen gehabt, die Leben enorm schwer gemacht hätten.


Stimmt. Dann hätte die Strahlung aus dem All chemische Verbindungen schnell zerstört. Das wäre alles zu instabil um langfristig Leben zu ermöglichen.



> Der Klimawandel ist dagegen nichts, wir beschleunigen nur was ohnehin passiert wäre. Land wird verschwinden und neues wird wieder erscheinen und bewohnbar werden. Bis der antarktische Eisschild geschmolzen ist  werden noch 10.000 Jahre vergehen, was zu einem lächerlichen Anstieg von 60 Meter des Meeresspiegels führen wird. Das ist nichts gegen den Verlust der Ozonschicht.


Wobei man zwischen Meereis und Landeis unterscheiden muß. Abschmelzendes Meereis läßt den Meeresspiegel nicht ansteigen.


----------



## Two-Face (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



RtZk schrieb:


> Sie werden uns mit nichts anstecken können, denn ihre Erreger werden uns genauso wenig angreifen können wie unsere sie.
> Daher ist das nicht wirklich verwendbar für deinen „Witz“.


Krank machen nicht, aber eine allergische Reaktion ist mehr als denkbar.


----------



## compisucher (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Das kann ich nicht wirklich beurteilen. Aber ich denke man kann Leben auf Siliziumbasis nicht ganz aussschließen.


Da es uns Menschen als die einzige Stichprobe auf Kohlenstoffbasis gibt, ist die statistische Wahrscheinlichkeit genau gleich groß 




Headcrash schrieb:


> Jedenfalls glaube ich, bei der Größe des Universums, das es auf jeden Fall noch woanders Leben gibt. Sogar in unserer Galaxie. Vielleicht auch höher entwickeltes Leben wie das unsere.


Die Indizien sprechen dafür: 
-organische Verbindungen im Weltraum festgestellt: Weltraumchemie: Komplexe organische Molekuele im All - Spektrum der Wissenschaft
-die recht hohe Wahrscheinlichkeit der allgemeinen Planetenbildung: Liste extrasolarer Planeten – Wikipedia
-Wassermoleküle in einzelnen Atmosphären von entdeckten Planeten festgestellt: Astronomie: Forscher entdecken Wasser auf Riesen-Planeten - WELT

Allerdings tendiere ich derzeit leicht in Richtung "rare earth".
Hauptgrund ist die Migration und Resonanz (zueinander) von den Planeten in unserem Sonnensystem:
Migration (Astronomie) – Wikipedia

Vorweg: 
Bewiesen ist nichts, es wurden Daten auf Grund der jetzigen Bahnen der Planeten  "zurückgerechnet" und simuliert.
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist jedoch recht hoch und bildet die Grundlage der derzeit anerkannten Theorie von Entstehungen eines Planetensystems.

Das Ganze wurde aber ausgerechnet durch die Entdeckung von z. B. und u. a. Kepler-444 dezent ad absurdum geführt, weil es bei diesem über 11 Mrd. Jahre alten System nur Gesteinsplaneten und kein Gasriese gibt... 

Wie dem auch sei, mir ist derzeit nicht ganz klar, in wiefern zur Entstehung von (intelligentem) Leben evtl. dann doch so ein ähnliches System wie bei uns bedarf.
Nämlich die Tatsache, dass Erde und Mond tendenziell eher als Doppelplanetensystem mit erheblichen gravitativen Auswirkungen auf den Hauptplanet ist.
Habe noch nichts Belastbares gefunden, dass Ebbe und Flut zwingend zur Entstehung des Lebens und vor allem der Weiterentwicklung zu terrestrischem Leben braucht.
womit wir wieder bei der Migration von oben wären.
Die weitere Theorie besagt, dass ein marsgroßer Protoplanet auf die Protoerde stieß , das Ganze haarschaf für die Erde gut ausging und der Restklumpen nun als Mond bekannt ist.
Zusammengestoßen wären beide nur deshalb, weil Jupiter und Saturn munter zweimal durch Sonnensystem gesegelt sind, etwas flapsig ausgedrückt 

Ganz schön viel Zufälle, wenn es für das Leben notwendig wäre...


----------



## RyzA (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



compisucher schrieb:


> Wie dem auch sei, mir ist derzeit nicht ganz klar, in wiefern zur Entstehung von (intelligentem) Leben evtl. dann doch so ein ähnliches System wie bei uns bedarf.
> Nämlich die Tatsache, dass Erde und Mond tendenziell eher als Doppelplanetensystem mit erheblichen gravitativen Auswirkungen auf den Hauptplanet ist.
> Habe noch nichts Belastbares gefunden, dass Ebbe und Flut zwingend zur Entstehung des Lebens und vor allem der Weiterentwicklung zu terrestrischem Leben braucht.
> womit wir wieder bei der Migration von oben wären.
> ...


Der Mond sorgt nicht nur für Ebbe und Flut sondert stabilisiert auch die Erdachse. Deswegen "eiert" sie nicht. Würde sie eiern gäbe es hier extreme und stark schwankende Wetterbedingungen.
Leben kann sich nur in einer stabilen Umgebung bilden und entwickeln.


----------



## Threshold (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich nicht ganz. Du hast das zuvor schon versucht mit der Quantenmechanik zu erklären. Was haben wir mit Elektromagnetismus zu tun in dem Fall?
> Das Erdmagnetfeld hat doch mit uns gar nichts zu tun. Ausser das es uns vor kosmischer Strahlung abschirmt.
> Die einzige Kraft die auf uns (extern) einwirkt und auch beeinflusst ist die Gravitation. Und das was uns davon abhält, ins Erdzentrum zu fliegen, ist der massive Widerstand beim Aufschlag.



Ja, eben, und woher kommt der Widerstand beim Aufschlag? 
Das ist der gleiche Widerstand, aufgrund dessen du deine Hand nicht durch die Tischplatte stoßen kannst, bzw. dir die Hand brichst, wenn du das versucht. 
Das Pauli Prinzip verhindert das und das ist Quantenphysik.
Atome wechselwirken miteinander. Je dichter die Atome zusammen sind, desto stärker ist diese Wechselwirkung. Bei Luft ist die Dichte sehr gering, du kannst problemlos deine Hand durch die Luft schwingen und es passiert nichts. Aber versuchst du deine Hand auch durch eine Betonwand zu schwingen, triffst du dabei auf eine viel höhere Dichte von Atomen und dann kommt eben das Pauli Prinzip zum Tragen.
Je stärker die Atome wechselwirken, desto mehr Energie brauchst du um diese Wechselwirkung zu durchbrechen. Das ist der Grund, wieso du ein Pappkarton eintreten kannst, eine Stahlplatte aber nicht. 
OK, der Hulk kann auch eine Stahlplatte eintreten, aber der hat auch mehr Dampf. 



Headcrash schrieb:


> Der Mond sorgt nicht nur für Ebbe und Flut sondert stabilisiert auch die Erdachse. Deswegen "eiert" sie nicht. Würde sie eiern gäbe es hier extreme und stark schwankende Wetterbedingungen.
> Leben kann sich nur in einer stabilen Umgebung bilden und entwickeln.



Richtig. Der Mond hat durch seine Gravitation die Erde nicht nur abgebremst -- sonst würde sie sich mit rund 10 Stunden am Tag um sich selbst drehen und dann hätten wir hier Wirbelstürme, meine Fresse -- sondern hat die Bewegung der Erde auch stabilisiert.
Das meine ich auch damit, dass die Bedingungen eben passen müssen, damit sich höher entwickeltes Leben bilden kann.
Niemand kann sagen, ob und wie sich das Leben auf der Erde ohne Mond entwickelt hätte. Genauso hat der Jupiter Einfluss auf die Erde. Denn Der Jupiter fängt große Brocken ab, die ins Sonnensystem eindringen und verhindert so, dass Asteroiden auf die Erde einschlagen. Ganz verhindern kann er das natürlich nicht, aber die Anzahl nimmt ab und auch das ist wichtig für das Leben. Man stelle sich vor, alle paar 100.000 Jahre würde hier ein Asteroid einschlagen. Und wir haben schon viele Planetensysteme gefunden, bei der der Gasriese den Stern sehr nah umkreist. Da ist der Planet ins Innere gewandert und nicht wieder zurück, so wie bei uns. Der Saturn hat hier einen wichtigen Einfluss gehabt und hat den Jupiter, als er ins Innere gewandert ist, sozusagen wieder herausgezogen.
Daher bin ich ja auch der Meinung, dass Leben ein normaler Vorgang ist. Es gibt sicher viele Planeten, auf denen sich Einzeller entwickelt haben, egal in welcher Form. Aber für intelligentes Leben braucht es Bedingungen, die nicht so häufig vorkommen. Aber genau dieses intelligente Leben suchen wir letztendlich.


----------



## Adi1 (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, eben, aber wenn du weniger Energie brauchst um das gleiche zu erreichen, wirst du weniger Energie einsetzen. Das ist völlig logisch.



Ja, aber die Umstände sind nicht immer die gleichen 

Das kann doch mal in eine ganz andere Richtung laufen

Auf der Erde hat doch auch die Evolution verschiedene Wege eingeschlagen,

so ähnlich wird es wohl auch im Universum auch gewesen sein,

was nix taugte, musste weg


----------



## RyzA (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Daher bin ich ja auch der Meinung, dass Leben ein normaler Vorgang ist. Es gibt sicher viele Planeten, auf denen sich Einzeller entwickelt haben, egal in welcher Form. Aber für intelligentes Leben braucht es Bedingungen, die nicht so häufig vorkommen. Aber genau dieses intelligente Leben suchen wir letztendlich.


Bei der Anzahl der Sterne und Sonnensysteme in unserer Galaxie schon alleine, müßte es noch ähnliche Bedingungen geben.
In unserer Milchstraße sind bis zu 300 Milliarden Sterne.  Bei einer Chance von 1:100 Milionen gäbe es immer noch 3000 Planetensysteme die dafür in Frage kommen würden. Nur bei uns!


----------



## Threshold (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Ja, aber die Umstände sind nicht immer die gleichen
> 
> Das kann doch mal in eine ganz andere Richtung laufen
> 
> ...



Keiner weiß, wie Leben entsteht, wie aus toter Materie lebendige Materie wird. Bisher gibt es Hypothesen aber überprüfbar ist keine, da das Leben halt nur 1x vorhanden ist und wir es noch nicht woanders gesehen haben.
Mag ja sogar sein, dass das Leben alle mögliche Szenarien durchlaufen hat. Fakt ist aber nun mal, dass das Leben auf Kohlenstoff am Ende bei raus gekommen ist und niemand weiß, wie die Bedingungen damals waren. Die Erde war ja am Anfang kein blauer Planet.
Aber da es weder auf dem Mars von auf der Venus Leben gibt, scheint Wasser ein zentraler Punkt zu sein. 



Headcrash schrieb:


> Bei der Anzahl der Sterne und Sonnensysteme in unserer Galaxie schon alleine, müßte es noch ähnliche Bedingungen geben.
> In unserer Milchstraße sind bis zu 300 Milliarden Sterne.  Bei einer Chance von 1:100 Milionen gäbe es immer noch 3000 Planetensysteme die dafür in Frage kommen würden. Nur bei uns!



Man hat schon Planeten gefunden, die im richtigen Abstand zum Stern stehen. Ob es darauf aber Leben gibt, ist unbekannt.


----------



## RyzA (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Man hat schon Planeten gefunden, die im richtigen Abstand zum Stern stehen. Ob es darauf aber Leben gibt, ist unbekannt.


Da müssen wohl mehrere Faktoren stimmen. Abstand zur Sonne, Größe/Masse,  Wasser vorhanden, Mond vorhanden usw.
Die 1:100 Mio waren auch nur ein krasses Beispiel.  
Außerdem, wenn es erdähnliche Planeten mit nahezu selben Bedingungen gibt, heisst es nicht das die Evolution dort auch intelligentes Leben wie unseres hervorgebracht hat oder bringt.
Kommt wohl auch drauf an wie lange sie Zeit dafür haben usw. Und was es für äußere Störeinflüsse gibt.
Aber ich bin trotzdem optimistisch.


----------



## Threshold (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Da müssen wohl mehrere Faktoren stimmen. Abstand zur Sonne, Größe/Masse,  Wasser vorhanden, Mond vorhanden usw.
> Die 1:100 Mio waren auch nur ein krasses Beispiel.
> Außerdem, wenn es erdähnliche Planeten mit nahezu selben Bedingungen gibt, heisst es nicht das die Evolution dort auch intelligentes Leben wie unseres hervorgebracht hat oder bringt.
> Kommt wohl auch drauf an wie lange sie Zeit dafür haben usw. Und was es für äußere Störeinflüsse gibt.
> Aber ich bin trotzdem optimistisch.



Es geht ja erst mal um Leben überhaupt. Da reichen ein paar Einzeller.
Man könnte ja auch die Frage stellen, wieso es auf der Erde nicht bei Einzellern geblieben ist?
Immerhin haben die für Milliarden Jahre die Sache unter sich ausgemacht und plötzlich tauchten Vielzeller auf und haben den Planeten in Schutt und Asche gelegt.


----------



## RtZk (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Da müssen wohl mehrere Faktoren stimmen. Abstand zur Sonne, Größe/Masse,  Wasser vorhanden, Mond vorhanden usw.
> Die 1:100 Mio waren auch nur ein krasses Beispiel.
> Außerdem, wenn es erdähnliche Planeten mit nahezu selben Bedingungen gibt, heisst es nicht das die Evolution dort auch intelligentes Leben wie unseres hervorgebracht hat oder bringt.
> Kommt wohl auch drauf an wie lange sie Zeit dafür haben usw. Und was es für äußere Störeinflüsse gibt.
> Aber ich bin trotzdem optimistisch.



Das bräuchte man um sehr ähnliches Leben wie das unsere zu schaffen, vielleicht würden wir anderes Leben gar nicht erkennen, bzw. nicht durch Teleskope.


----------



## Adi1 (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Da müssen wohl mehrere Faktoren stimmen. Abstand zur Sonne, Größe/Masse,  Wasser vorhanden, Mond vorhanden usw.
> Die 1:100 Mio waren auch nur ein krasses Beispiel.
> Außerdem, wenn es erdähnliche Planeten mit nahezu selben Bedingungen gibt, heisst es nicht das die Evolution dort auch intelligentes Leben wie unseres hervorgebracht hat oder bringt.
> Kommt wohl auch drauf an wie lange sie Zeit dafür haben usw. Und was es für äußere Störeinflüsse gibt.
> Aber ich bin trotzdem optimistisch.



Ich auch 

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass es wohl hunderttausende Zivilisationen geben könnte 

Die Rahmenbedingungen sollten schon sehr oft gepasst haben,

leider werden wohl die meisten höher entwickelten Lebewesen,

den gleichen Fehler machen, wie wir 

Erst den Heimatplaneten ausbeuten ohne Ende,
und wenn die Kacke am dampfen ist,
kommt man nicht mehr weg 

Sollte uns jemals eine andere Lebensform entdecken,
dann gnade uns Gott,
dass wäre definitiv unser Ende


----------



## Threshold (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Sollte uns jemals eine andere Lebensform entdecken,
> dann gnade uns Gott,
> dass wäre definitiv unser Ende



Du musst erst mal die Frage stellen, wieso man den Heimatplaneten verlassen sollte?
Und wie man das überhaupt anstellt.
Mit chemischen Antrieben dauert das, aber was anderes haben wir auch gar nicht. 
Ionenantrieb ist eine Alternative, aber noch mal langsamer als ein chemischer Antrieb.


----------



## RyzA (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Ich auch
> 
> Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass es wohl hunderttausende Zivilisationen geben könnte


Aber nicht in unserer Galaxie, oder? Im ganzen Universum glaube ich das auch.



> leider werden wohl die meisten höher entwickelten Lebewesen,
> 
> den gleichen Fehler machen, wie wir
> 
> ...


Kann möglich sein. Oder sie haben schon früher ihr Fehlverhalten erkannt und was dagegen unternommen.



> Sollte uns jemals eine andere Lebensform entdecken,
> dann gnade uns Gott,
> dass wäre definitiv unser Ende


Kommt drauf an welche Motive sie haben.


----------



## RtZk (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du musst erst mal die Frage stellen, wieso man den Heimatplaneten verlassen sollte?
> Und wie man das überhaupt anstellt.
> Mit chemischen Antrieben dauert das, aber was anderes haben wir auch gar nicht.
> Ionenantrieb ist eine Alternative, aber noch mal langsamer als ein chemischer Antrieb.



Es ist nicht unmöglich sich der Lichtgeschwindigkeit anzunähern. Es könnten Lebensformen sein, die so etwas wie altern gar nicht kennen oder längst ihre Körper aufgegeben haben und quasi ihr Denkorgan in Computer übertragen haben. 
Man muss auch bedenken, dass deren Zivilisation auch 1 Milliarde alt oder gar noch älter sein könnte und an den Grenzen des machbaren angeklagt ist, eventuell ist für sie Zeit auch belanglos und es interessiert sie nicht ob sie eben 10.000 oder 1 Jahr zu ihrem Ziel benötigen. 
Das alles in menschlichen Maßstäben zu sehen halte ich für falsch.
Eines sollte man jedoch in menschlichen Maßstäben sehen und zwar das nichts eine weite Reise auf sich nimmt mit freundlichen Zielen. Wie Stephen Hawking einst gesagt hat, „Wenn uns Außerirdische jemals besuchen, wird der Ausgang, so denke ich, genauso sein wie die Landung von Christopher Columbus in Amerika, was für die Eingeborenen nicht sehr gut ausging.“
Und wenn man das auf eine Zivilisation überträgt die uns nicht nur Jahrhunderte, sondern eventuell Jahrmillionen voraus hat, dann sieht es eher schlecht aus, weshalb man es tunlichst unterlassen sollte Nachrichten ins All zu senden.

Falls ich das falsch verstanden habe und du uns meinst mit Heimatplanet verlassen und wie wo was, schlicht zur Arterhaltung (die beim Menschen aufgrund irrationaler Denkweisen jedoch kaum noch vorhanden ist ), mit Fusionsantrieben wird es möglich eine passable Geschwindigkeit zu erreichen, in Kombination mit einem Generationenraumschiff wäre es alles andere als unmöglich, würde jedoch den Willen der Politik fordern.


----------



## Two-Face (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Haben wir den "Gehirn in Computer"-Kram nicht längst abgehakt?
Wie oft noch, die Unschärferelation macht dem einen Strich durch die Rechnung.

Und es erfordert enorme Mengen Energie, überhaupt ein Teilchen auf annähernd Lichtgeschwindigkeit zu bringen. Wie sieht das wohl bei einem Raumschiff aus?


----------



## RtZk (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Haben wir den "Gehirn in Computer"-Kram nicht längst abgehakt?
> 
> Wie oft noch, die Unschärferelation macht dem einen Strich durch die Rechnung.



Dumm nur, dass es keine Menschen sind.
Wie ich schon erwähnte habe es macht keinen Sinn alles von uns auf andere mögliche Lebensformen zu übertragen.


----------



## Two-Face (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Hmm, also wie so ein Gehirn aussehen soll, dass nicht den Gesetzen der (Quanten)Physik unterliegt, müsste man erst mal erklären. Welch' Ironie, dass wir nicht mal unser Gehirn vollständig erklären können...

Und das mit Aliens, die ihr Bewusstsein in Computer abspeichern, sich dadurch "unsterblich" machen und damit auf Weltraumreise gehen höre ich nicht zum ersten mal.
Die Krux an der Sache ist: Wenn die Aliens die Möglichkeit hätten, quasi in die Matrix zu gehen (hehe), warum dann das Risiko der Raumfahrt auf sich nehmen?


----------



## RtZk (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Du gehst davon aus, dass sie ähnlich wie wir sind, Denkorgan, oder wie auch immer man es beschreiben will, sie müssen nicht so etwas wie wir im Sinne eines Gehirnes haben und das Prinzip ist auch dann wichtig, wenn die Dinge kleiner werden oder die Angaben enorm präzise werden müssen.
Möglich ist auch eine logische Korrektur der Fehler (sollte es sich um etwas ähnliches wie das unsere Denkorgan handeln) nach der Übertragung an einen „Computer“.


----------



## RyzA (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Vielleicht sind fortschrittliche Aliens ja auch in der Lage stabile und ausreichend große Wurmlöcher zu erzeugen und nutzen sie als Abkürzungen durch die Galaxie.
Oder sowas wie der Warp Antrieb in Star Trek wo der Raum "gefaltet" wird.
Andere Möglichkeiten für lange Reisen wären noch Schiffe mit Cryo-Schlafkammern.



			
				Two-Face schrieb:
			
		

> Die Krux an der Sache ist: Wenn die Aliens die Möglichkeit hätten, quasi in die Matrix zu gehen (hehe), warum dann das Risiko der Raumfahrt auf sich nehmen?


Z.B. wenn ihre reale Welt den Bach runtergeht.


----------



## Two-Face (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



RtZk schrieb:


> Du gehst davon aus, dass sie ähnlich wie wir sind, Denkorgan, oder wie auch immer man es beschreiben will, sie müssen nicht so etwas wie wir im Sinne eines Gehirnes haben und das Prinzip ist auch dann wichtig, wenn die Dinge kleiner werden oder die Angaben enorm präzise werden müssen.
> Möglich ist auch eine logische Korrektur der Fehler (sollte es sich um etwas ähnliches wie das unsere Denkorgan handeln) nach der Übertragung an einen „Computer“.


Keine Ahnung, worauf du hinaus willst.
Jedes komplexere Lebewesen benötigt sowas wie ein zentrales Nervensystem. 
Der Aufbau mag sich unterscheiden aber irgendwas muss ja da sein, das die Sinnesreize verarbeitet. 
Lebewesen auf Siliziumbasis?
Schon möglich. Aber da kommen wir nah an die (schon vielfach auf philosophischer Ebene diskutierten) Grenze zwischen "Roboter" und "Lebewesen"...


Headcrash schrieb:


> Vielleicht sind fortschrittliche Aliens ja auch in der Lage stabile und ausreichend große Wurmlöcher zu erzeugen und nutzen sie als Abkürzungen durch die Galaxie.
> Oder sowas wie der Warp Antrieb in Star Trek wo der Raum "gefaltet" wird.
> Andere Möglichkeiten für lange Reisen wären noch Schiffe mit Cryo-Schlafkammern.


Also für einen Warp-Antrieb sind schon gewaltige Energiemengen notwendig.
In Star Trek wurde dafür Antimaterie als Quelle hergeholt, aber um das in großen Mengen speichern zu können, brauchte man dafür ein fiktives Material, die _Dilithium_-Kristalle...
Wie so ein Kryo-Schlaf aussieht, weiß ich auch nicht. Nur dass der verdammt lange anhalten muss, bei mehreren tausend Lichtjahren plus mehr.

Und Wurmlöcher sind richtig lustig.
Es gibt da so viele Variablen, dass sich das nicht mal mathematisch hunderprozentig beschreiben lässt. 
Entdeckt wurde auch noch keins, außer man geht davon aus, sie befinden sich innerhalb einer Singularität, wie in einem Schwarzen Loch.

Wie also sowas künstlich herstellen? Ich glaube, man sollte an diesen Punkt echt mal Science von Fiction trennen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



compisucher schrieb:


> Das ist so nicht ganz richtig.



Was bitteschön ist daran "nicht ganz richtig"? Ich habe die Existenz verifizierbarer Quellen bestritten und du kommst mit einer Sammlung von pseudowissenschaftlichen Nahtoderfahrungen und Philosophie. Kannst du diese Nahtoderfahrungen denn nachstellen und verifizieren? Nein. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass sie auf der falschen Seite nah am Tod sind, um irgend eine Aussage über das danach treffen zu können.




Threshold schrieb:


> Hä? Was redest du da?



Ich frage dich, wo in deinem Gelaber die Argumentationsstruktur ist. Und anstatt zu antworten, erweiterst du deine Sammlung von Lexikonvorträge um noch zwei weitere Kräfte 

Noch mal zum mitschreiben die Aussage, auf die du (nicht-)geantwortet hast:


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Mechanismen, die den Raum ausdehnen, sollten aber auf alle Skalen aktiv sein, wenn sie ein Teil des Raums selbst sind. Ansonsten wäre die Formulierung "der Raum wird ausgedehnt" und das wäre eine wirklich weitreichende These. Insbesondere wenn die Ausdehnung vor allem da geschieht, wo innerhalb unserer Wahrnehmung gar nichts ist, was ihn beeinflussen könnte.



Wenn elektromagnetische Wechselwirkung deiner Meinung nach etwas damit zu tun hat, bitte - ich bin ganz Ohr. Aber erklär mir dann nicht, was elektromagnetische Wechselwirkung ist, das weiß ich und außerdem kann ich Wikipedia bedienen. Erklär mir lieber als Teil deiner Argumentationskette, wie die starke Wechselwirkung im interstellaren Raum innerhalb von Galaxien, mehrere Lichtjahre von nenneswerten Materieansammlungen entfernt, ein wie auch immer geartetes Ausdehnungsbetreben des Raumes auf exakt 0 einbremst. Das ist zumindest für mich alles andere als trivial bzw. lässt mich direkt bis zur Ausgangsfrage zurückfallen.



> Nö, geht nicht. Die Verbindungen sind nicht stabil.



Pauschale Antwort auf bis zur Falschheit pauschalisierte Aussage: Sind sie wohl. Selbst unter Normalbedingungen, wie du spätestens beim nächsten Besuch im Badezimmer fesstellen willst.



> Dazu brauchst du Elemente die häufig auftreten. Wieso sollte sich Leben auf Blei entwickeln, wenn Kohlenstoff da ist?



Weil, wie du selbst feststellst, Kohlenstoffverbindungen unter bestimmten Bedingungen nicht das gewünschte Stabilitätsmaß haben?



> Welches Lösungsmittel willst du denn nehmen? In was lösen sich hoch komplexe Bleiverbindungen?



Bleiverbindungen lösen sich bekanntermaßen schon in leicht saurem Wasser mehr als gut genug... .
Naheliegenster Wasserersatz ist immer H2S, aber auch Ammoniak und Kohlenwasserstoffe kommen auf uns bekannten Planeten vor. Für eine vollständige Auflistung fehlt es aber schlichtweg an Grundlagenforschung, mit Ausnahme von ein paar Tiefseebiologen arbeitet nämlich nunmal niemand an komplexen Reaktionen unter extremen Bedingungen.



> Kann man doch auch sehr gut im Universum sehen.
> Was für Gaswolken registrieren wir denn? Wolken aus Blei? Aus Wismut? Nö. wir registrieren Wolken, die Alkohol enthalten, Ammoniak, sogar Ameisensäure hat man schon entdeckt.
> Es ist also offenbar wahrscheinlicher, dass sich Kohlenstoffverbindungen bilden als sonst welche Verbindungen.



Und weiter? Wolltest du eine Aussage über die Möglichkeit der Entstehung von Leben treffen oder über die Wahrscheinlichkeit? Falls ersteres, dann hat die Häufigkeit von Elementen keine Bedeutung. Falls letzteres, dann warte ich ab, bis du bei wenigstens N=5, besser N=10 angelangt bist.



> Dann erkläre mir mal, wieso die Venus ein toter Planet ist? Nach deiner Logik müsste sich das Leben da über den Haufen laufen.



Nein. Nach meiner Logik kann nicht ausgeschlossen werden, dass dort Leben möglich wäre. Weil wir keine Ahnung haben, was es für Leben braucht, außer komplexe Moleküle - und die sind auch unter Venus-Bedingungen und mit Venus-Materialien realisierbar.




Headcrash schrieb:


> Stimmt. Dann hätte die Strahlung aus dem All chemische Verbindungen schnell zerstört. Das wäre alles zu instabil um langfristig Leben zu ermöglichen.



Das Leben hat über eine Milliarde Jahre, möglicherweise über zwei, gebraucht um die Meere zu verlassen. Für die Entstehung von Leben ist keine Ozonschicht nötig, nicht einmal für komplexes Leben. Nur für Landlebewesen und damit die Hauptverdächtigen im Bereich Raumfahrt wäre es relevant - vermutlich aber dennoch nicht extentiell, wie unzählige extremophile Organismen beweisen, die auf unserem kuschligen Planeten zwar keine Chance gegen weniger robuste, schnellere Konkurrenten haben, unter anderen Bedingungen aber die Ausgangsbasis für sehr viel komplexere Arten wären.


----------



## Threshold (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn elektromagnetische Wechselwirkung deiner Meinung nach etwas damit zu tun hat, bitte - ich bin ganz Ohr. Aber erklär mir dann nicht, was elektromagnetische Wechselwirkung ist, das weiß ich und außerdem kann ich Wikipedia bedienen. Erklär mir lieber als Teil deiner Argumentationskette, wie die starke Wechselwirkung im interstellaren Raum innerhalb von Galaxien, mehrere Lichtjahre von nenneswerten Materieansammlungen entfernt, ein wie auch immer geartetes Ausdehnungsbetreben des Raumes auf exakt 0 einbremst. Das ist zumindest für mich alles andere als trivial bzw. lässt mich direkt bis zur Ausgangsfrage zurückfallen.



Was laberst du für eine Stuss?
Was hat die elektromagnetische Wechselwirkung mit der Ausdehnung des Weltraums zu tun?
Und die starke Wechselwirkung wirkt nur innerhalb eines Atomkerns.
Ich habe gesagt, dass die fortschreitende Ausdehnung des Weltraums mit der dunklen Energie erklärt wird.
In Galaxien wirkt sie aber nicht, da hier die Gravitation stärker ist.
Da kommen weder elektromagnetische noch starke Wechselwirkung vor. Also -- richtig lesen und begreifen -- dann meckern. Nicht anders herum.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nein. Nach meiner Logik kann nicht ausgeschlossen werden, dass dort Leben möglich wäre. Weil wir keine Ahnung haben, was es für Leben braucht, außer komplexe Moleküle - und die sind auch unter Venus-Bedingungen und mit Venus-Materialien realisierbar.



Welches Lösungsmittel ist denn auf der Venus anzutreffen?
Venus und Mars -- zwei tote Planeten -- zeigen ja, dass das Leben ein Lösungsmittel braucht. Ohne das kein Leben.


----------



## compisucher (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was bitteschön ist daran "nicht ganz richtig"? Ich habe die Existenz verifizierbarer Quellen bestritten und du kommst mit einer Sammlung von pseudowissenschaftlichen Nahtoderfahrungen und Philosophie. Kannst du diese Nahtoderfahrungen denn nachstellen und verifizieren? Nein. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass sie auf der falschen Seite nah am Tod sind, um irgend eine Aussage über das danach treffen zu können.


Hmmm...
Zunächst lautet die Überschrift des Threads "Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?"

Glaube mir einfach, dass ich von meinem Wissen her allerlockerst über Kosmologie, Astrophysik, Mathematik u. dgl. mit dem meisten der Foristen auf Augenhöhe diskutieren kann.
Es ist aber m. E.  im Kontext des Threads sinnfrei, allgemein Bekanntes aus populärwissenschaftlichen Artikeln oder Wicki zu zitieren um die wissenschaftliche, meinethalben deterministische Weltansicht zu untermauern.

Vielmehr habe ich den Thread als Solchen wahrgenommen, andere Aspekte zumindest anzusprechen.
Da kann man nun den Versuch starten, das Ganze sofort ins Lächerliche zu ziehen oder aber sich darüber auszutauschen, ob bestimmte Phänomene tatsächlich sein könnten.

Der zitierte Doc, ist letztlich EIN exemplarische Beispiel für durchaus wissenschaftlich orientierte Menschen, die sich dem Thema annähern wollen.
Dass die klassische Schulmedizin darüber herzieht, liegt auf der Hand und habe ich ja auch dargestellt, insofern sehe ich das Zitieren von dir etwas plakativ abgeschnitten 

Da es insbesondere eben in der Philosophie einige Leutz gab und gibt, die uns beide intellektuell 1000fach in die Tasche stecken, tut es Not daran, zumindest deren Worte zu versuchen, zu begreifen - so als Geheimtipp...

Und die Verifikation, warum mich das eben beschäftigt, sozusagen als coming out:
Ich selbst, als durch und durch naturwissenschaftlich und nicht religiös geprägter Mensch, wurde nach einem Ereignis für klinisch tot erklärt und kam auf "wundersame Weise", längst nach dem Abschalten aller Maschinen zurück.
Die in meinem Gehirn gespeicherten (?) Erinnerungen (?) an die Zeit dazwischen sind nun mal erschreckend und faszinierend zugleich.
Erklärungen der gespeicherten Beobachtungen Seitens Ärzte und konsultierten Hirnforschern sind leider tendenziell unbefriedigend,
da insbesondere das des Öfteren postulierten "neuralen Restrauschen" als Erklärungsversuch nach kompletter Entleerung des Speichers im Kontext zum Hirntod nachgewiesener Maßen biochemisch wie physikalisch unmöglich ist.

Kein Angst, mir geht es gut, keine bleibende Schäden (wie das denn? - keine Ahnung!), voll berufsfähig und wieder mit beiden Beinen geerdet im Leben.

Die Kernfragen sind nun, was habe ich erlebt (habe ich was erlebt?) und wie wurden die Erinnerungen bei nachgewiesener Funktionsunfähigkeit des Gehirns abgespeichert 
und warum z. B. zum Teufel konnte ich nach dem "Wiedererwachen" den digitalen Einkaufszettel des zuständigen Arztes zu meinem "Todeszeitpunkt"perfekt zitieren, den er von seiner Frau per Whatsapp zugeschickt bekam?

Der gute Mann hat im Übrigen erschreckt sein Smartphone gecheckt und musste sich bei mir noch am Krankenbett übergeben...

Fragen über Fragen, die Antworten darauf werde ich hier leider wohl nicht finden.


----------



## Adi1 (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du musst erst mal die Frage stellen, wieso man den Heimatplaneten verlassen sollte?



Das hatte ich doch schon erwähnt,

den gleichen Mist, was wir auch machen 

Sind die Ressourcen erstmal alle, muss es doch irgendwie weiter gehen 

Eine Zivilisation, welche nur 1 Mio. mehr Zeit gehabt hätte,

würde uns jetzt wohl technisch gesehen,

in die Tonne treten


----------



## Adi1 (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an welche Motive sie haben.



Wer verlässt denn freiwillig seine Heimat?

Als Geigel sicherlich nicht,
da werden knallharte Interessen dahinter stehen 

Und dann gilt wieder das Faustrecht, der Stärkere gewinnt 

Ehe aber wieder der nächste kommt, mit Wurmlöchern und solchen Quark,

sowas gibt es nicht, ist auch physikalisch gar nicht begründbar


----------



## behemoth85 (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hat er das auch energetisch erklärt? Alle Galaxien haben ihre "Wegbewegung" in einem gemeinsamen Ursprung gestartet und müssen im Laufe der Jahrmilliarden stetiger Beschleunigung eine so enorme Geschwindigkeit aufgebaut haben, dass sich dieser heute schon so weit jenseits unserer Hubblekonstante befindet, dass wir nicht einmal eine potentielle Richtung nennen können. Welche Kraft des Universums bitte schön kann etwas von der Masse einer Galaxie, die mit relativistischer Geschwindigkeit unterwegs ist, mal eben abbremsen und im 90° Winkel erneut beschleunigen, damit diese die Bahn einer anderen Galaxie kreuzen kann?
> Oder, genauer gefragt da ja alle Beschleunigung eigentlich eine Folge der Expanison des Raums sein soll: Wie kann sich die Ausdehnung des leeren Raums vor besagter Galaxie, des leeren Raums hinter besagter Galaxie (zusammen = Abbremsung in Richtung Z) und des leeren Raums neben besagter Galaxie (neue Beschleunigung in Richtung Y) so dramatisch unterscheiden? Im leeren Raum gibt es per Definition keine Unterschiede, sondern nur allgemeingültige Gesetze, die zu ähnlichen/gleichen Ergebnissen führen müss(t)en.



Ne, hat er nicht  



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Schwarz. Es ist die Grenze, ab der uns die Strahlung von noch weiter entfernten Quellen nicht mehr erreichen kann. Eigentlich müsste sie damit auch Frequenzabhängig sein - um das Licht einer Sonne wie der unseren soweit ins rote zu verschieben, dass wir es nicht mehr mit Lichtteleskopen sehen können, braucht es nicht so viel Entfernung/Geschwindigkeitsunterschied. Um den Gamma-Burst eines Neutronensterns vor einem hypothetischen interplanetaren Ultralängstwellenempfänger mit einer Antennenlänge von 1-2 AE zu verbergen, wäre einiges mehr an Distanz nötig.



Ich glaube mal gehört zu haben dass als die ersten Sterne exysierten, der Kosmos noch so dicht und klein war dass man aus weiter Entfernung nur grell-weißes Licht wahrnehmen würde. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Häh?
> Was sagen die Grenzen der bisherigen physischen Forschung von Homo sapiens über die (Nicht-)Existenz von "universellen Sprachen" aus?



Hä?
Das sagen doch nur unsere Grenzen. Das sind aber Annahmen. Die Physik versucht doch das was die Mathematik macht, Wissen finalisieren. Leider funktioniert das eben nicht, man kann eben nicht alle Efekte vorhersagen oder so was, weil immer ein mathematisches Restpotential für den Gegenfall (unerwartet) bleibt. 
Somit fragen sich theoretische Physiker sehr wohl ob unser Instrument Mathematik vom Menschen auch korekt (-genug) verstanden wird, oder ob es überhaupt ein ausreichendes Instrument ist um Dinge zu wissen an denen man sich heute die Zähne ausbeisst, oder so wie ich bereits sagte, ob es nicht villeicht doch noch andere Methoden als die Mathematik im Kosmos gibt, in anderen (Lebensformen) Formen die etwas besser können.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hast du da mal nähere Informationen zu solchen Fällen? Da die Konstanten, die für Berechnungen eingesetzt werden, ihrerseits aus solchen Beobachtungen stammen, erscheinen mir derartige Anomalien jenseits des üblichen Ungenauigkeitsbereichs schon rein mathematisch unmöglich, vollkommen ungeachtet des zugrunde liegenden Verständnis des Universums.



Müsstest du googeln. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Welche Fragen wären das denn? "wann kommt das nächste Iphone?" gehörte nie zum Forschungsgebiet der Astronomie, "gibt es Gott?" auch nicht. Von daher ist der mangelnde Fortschritt auf der Suche nach Antworten keine neue Erscheinung, umgekehrt werden laufend weitere Antworten zur physischen Struktur und Entwicklung des Universums geliefert.



Weltformel. Verschmelzung der QM und der RT. Es gibt vermutlich hunderte offene Fragen die Physiker ans Universum haben, aber ganz sicher nicht das nächste Iphone. Ich meine das sind Physiker, die kaufen Samsung  



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das Überleben als Art ist vorerst nicht gefährdet. Menschen können mit erstaunlich wenig auskommen und 100 Millionen Menschen weltweit haben die Möglichkeiten, sich sehr viel zu nehmen. Bedroht ist unsere Wirtschaft, unsere Infrastruktur und damit unser Zusammenleben und unsere Zivilisation. Aber Aussterben tun hier nur Arten, die wir systematisch ausbeuten oder bekämpfen oder die von vorneherein nur in sehr geringer Zahl in ihrem jeweiligen, heute kaum noch existenten Ökosystem vorkamen. Homo sapiens ist weder auf wenige Ökosysteme beschränkt noch kommt er in denen nur in geringer Zahl vor. Selbst wenn die sich anbahnenden Verknappungen zu Atomkriegen führen würden (eher unwahrscheinlich, da die zunächst betroffenen 3-4 Milliarden Menschen nicht über die nötigen Mittel verfügen), wäre nur eine Dezimierung aber keine Auslöschung der globalen Population zu befürchten.



Dann hast du ja sehr positive Prognosen. Bei einer Population von hundert Millionen Menschen kann ich mir nicht vorstellen dass Wissenschaft und Forschung auf dem selben Niveau wie jetzt exystieren würden. Im Gegenteil es würde viel geistliches Gut verloren gehen ebenso würde es morgen an Spezialisten fehlen. Probleme und technische Herausforderungen mangels Fachkenntnissen wären wohl der Alltag der nächsten Jahrzehnte solch einer kleinen Weltbevölkerung. 

Was Atomkriege betrifft kann man wohl getrost von ausgehen dass das nur ein Bruchteil der Menschheit überleben könnte in Anbetracht des Zerstörungspotentials. Ob dieser Bruchteil dann überleben könnte in einer lebensfeindlichen und zerstörten Welt ist dann auch so ne Sache. Mit Sicherheit wäre die moderne Forschung Geschichte.


----------



## behemoth85 (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das weiß ich nicht. Aber Wasser hat nun mal sehr gute Eigenschaften. Die Alternative müsste ebenso gute Eigenschaften haben. Gerade wenn wir von Leben ausgehen, das weiter geht als bis zum Einzeller.
> Und auf der Erde gibt es Leben, das nicht auf Einzeller begrenzt ist. Ergo wissen wir, dass das möglich ist. Aber die Bedingungen müssen eben wirklich bis ins Detail passen.



Ist mir völlig klar. Aber wir können dennoch nicht sagen dass unserer Fall die einzige Form von Leben in so einem schon unwirklich großen Universum ist. Wir können das nur ohne abschließende Sicherheit annehmen so lange keine anderen Lebensformen gefunden werden, oder eben auch nicht.



Threshold schrieb:


> Es war aber möglich. Heute scheint es so, als wenn man wartet bis es einen vor die Füße fällt. Doch dann ist es zu spät und wir haben 1 Milliarde Flüchtlinge.



Es wäre wirklich möglich. Am 09/11 gab es nach dem Anschlag aufs WTC, 24 Stunden Flugverbot für den Passagierverkehr in den ganzen den USA. Die durchschnittliche Temperatur fiel um fast 2 °C, in den ganzen USA ! 24 Stunden, 2 °C ! Natürlich kann man den zum Großteil vom Menschen verursachten Klimawandel verlangsamen wenn nicht sogar weitestgehend abschwächen. 

Aber, im Vergleich zu den 70ern exystieren heute viel zu viele und viel zu mächtige Interessensgruppen die das zu verhindern wissen, aus Profitgiert und Machterhalt. Die in Kauf genommene Zerstörung ist ein typisch menschliches Merkmal. Säuger sind eben keine Ameisen sondern Individualisten, da hat dieser Planet ein bisschen Pech gehabt 



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich warte auf das Holodeck und den Replikator.



Und ich auf den Fluxkompensator


----------



## RyzA (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das Leben hat über eine Milliarde Jahre, möglicherweise über zwei, gebraucht um die Meere zu verlassen. Für die Entstehung von Leben ist keine Ozonschicht nötig, nicht einmal für komplexes Leben. Nur für Landlebewesen und damit die Hauptverdächtigen im Bereich Raumfahrt wäre es relevant - vermutlich aber dennoch nicht extentiell, wie unzählige extremophile Organismen beweisen, die auf unserem kuschligen Planeten zwar keine Chance gegen weniger robuste, schnellere Konkurrenten haben, unter anderen Bedingungen aber die Ausgangsbasis für sehr viel komplexere Arten wären.


Achso. Ich dachte das die Ozonschicht schon eher vorhanden war und für die Enstehung des Lebens unerlässlich ist.

Eine interessante News für alle: See unter dem Suedpol: Fluessiges Wasser auf dem Mars entdeckt | tagesschau.de 
Das haben Forscher ja schon länger vermutet.


----------



## compisucher (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Was Atomkriege betrifft kann man wohl getrost von ausgehen dass das nur ein Bruchteil der Menschheit überleben könnte in Anbetracht des Zerstörungspotentials. Ob dieser Bruchteil dann überleben könnte in einer lebensfeindlichen und zerstörten Welt ist dann auch so ne Sache. Mit Sicherheit wäre die moderne Forschung Geschichte.



In solch einem Atomkriegsszenario ist auch die nicht unerhebliche Ausfallquote der jeweils eigene Waffen zu berücksichtigen.
Glaube, auf Janes gab es hierzu Mitte 2017 einen Bericht (im Zusammenhang der angestrebten Modernisierungen in der USA),
das man davon ausgeht, dass 40-50 % der landgestützten Interkontinentalsysteme nicht einsatzfähig und/oder hohe Risiken beim Start bergen.
Seegestützte Systeme waren, glaube ich, nur 5% Ausfallquote.
Dürfte bei anderen Atommächten u. U. ähnlich aussehen.
Im Zweifel und im Ernstfall kann es durchaus sein, dass sich die Kombattanten dann selbst auslöschen - ist dann aber auch schon wurscht.


----------



## compisucher (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Eine interessante News für alle: See unter dem Suedpol: Fluessiges Wasser auf dem Mars entdeckt | tagesschau.de
> Das haben Forscher ja schon länger vermutet.


´

Ähnliches mutmaßt man ja stark schon seit Jahren auf dem Jupitermond Europa.
Jupitermond Europa: Neue Hinweise auf verborgenen Ozean - Spektrum der Wissenschaft


----------



## Adi1 (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

See unter dem Suedpol: Fluessiges Wasser auf dem Mars entdeckt | tagesschau.de

Interessant 

Das wird uns aber leider nicht viel bringen,

weil da niemand hinkommen wird 

Vorher haben wir eh schon unsere Ressourcen verballert,

von weiteren Reisen,

zBsp. Keppler-oder Centauri-Systemen brauchen wir

doch gar nicht erst anfangen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Was laberst du für eine Stuss?
> Was hat die elektromagnetische Wechselwirkung mit der Ausdehnung des Weltraums zu tun?



Genau das frage ich.!? 
Ich habe Fragen zur Ausdehnung des Weltraums gestellt und du hast mit einer Abhandlung zur Wechselwirkung innerhalb von Atomen geantwortet. Schön, dass wir uns jetzt einig sind, dass du da Stuss gelabert hast, der nicht zur Frage passte... 



> Welches Lösungsmittel ist denn auf der Venus anzutreffen?
> Venus und Mars -- zwei tote Planeten -- zeigen ja, dass das Leben ein Lösungsmittel braucht. Ohne das kein Leben.



Chemisch hätten beide z.B. H2O anzubieten (wenn auch bei ihrem heutigen Klima kaum bzw. gar nicht in flüssigem Aggregatszustand). Rein Mengenmäßig wäre auf einer Venus ohne CO2-Athmosphäre aber vermutlich SO2 die wichtigere Substanz, an der Planetenoberfläche müsste der Druck ausreichen, damit es als Flüssigkeit mit ähnliche Polarität vorliegt - wäre da nicht der extreme Treibhauseffekt und Temperaturen, die sehr viele einfachere Stoffe verdampfen lassen. Was es stattdessen an der Oberfläche gibt, kann ich nicht sagen - ich weiß ehrlich gesagt gar nichts über deren chemischen Aufbau. Soweit ich es überblicke beschränken sich die gesamten Kenntnisse der Menschheit darüber auf zusammengerechnet vielleicht zwei Stunden Massenspektrometermessungen an vier Punkten...

An dieser Stelle die Anmerkung, dass die obere Venusathmosphäre einer der spekulierten Lebensorte für weiteres Leben in diesem Sonnensystem ist, nur leider noch schwerer zu erforschen als der Mars.




compisucher schrieb:


> Hmmm...
> Zunächst lautet die Überschrift des Threads "Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?"
> 
> Glaube mir einfach, dass ich von meinem Wissen her allerlockerst über Kosmologie, Astrophysik, Mathematik u. dgl. mit dem meisten der Foristen auf Augenhöhe diskutieren kann.
> ...



Kann man alles machen. Aber das ändert nichts an den Bedeutung von "verifizierbar" und Anekdoten über Einzelberichte zählen nun einmal nicht dazu - das ist keine Frage der Lächerlichkeit sondern einfach ein Fakt 



> Und die Verifikation, warum mich das eben beschäftigt, sozusagen als coming out:
> Ich selbst, als durch und durch naturwissenschaftlich und nicht religiös geprägter Mensch, wurde nach einem Ereignis für klinisch tot erklärt und kam auf "wundersame Weise", längst nach dem Abschalten aller Maschinen zurück.
> Die in meinem Gehirn gespeicherten (?) Erinnerungen (?) an die Zeit dazwischen sind nun mal erschreckend und faszinierend zugleich.
> Erklärungen der gespeicherten Beobachtungen Seitens Ärzte und konsultierten Hirnforschern sind leider tendenziell unbefriedigend,
> da insbesondere das des Öfteren postulierten "neuralen Restrauschen" als Erklärungsversuch nach kompletter Entleerung des Speichers im Kontext zum Hirntod nachgewiesener Maßen biochemisch wie physikalisch unmöglich ist.



Detailierter?
"klinisch Tod" heißt ja erstmal nur keine Atmung, kein Puls, keine Reflexe. Aber es heißt nicht hirntod, es können also weiterhin Erinnerungen angelegt werden und es steht, außer scharfem Sehen, potentiell die gesamte Palette von sensorischem Input und insbesondere Selbstreizung zur Verfügung. Zwar sind die Bedingungen und insbesondere die Anlässe für klinische Tode typischerweise so ausgeprägt, dass große Teile des Hirns nicht/nicht normal arbeiten, aber zumindest ich wäre vorsichtig damit, irgend etwas im Einzelfall als "unmöglich" zu bezeichnen.

So oder so stelle ich aber, siehe oben, auf rein philosophischer Ebene in Frage, dass derartige Nahtoderfahrungen eine Aussage über "Leben nach dem Tod" im Sinne von "ein Tag nach Ende der Hirnaktivität" treffen können. Derjenige war schlichtweg nicht da, nur ein Bisschen näher dran, als den Menschen lieb wäre. Aber jemand, der Urlaub in England gemacht hat, war auch näher an den USA dran, als ein reiner Kontinentaleuropäer. Über "Leben hinter dem Atlantik" hat er nichts gelernt.

In zweiter Ebene muss man übrigens verdammt vorsichtig sein, was die (selbst) Interpretation von Berichten aus Extremzuständen angeht. Nicht weil die Leute nicht die Wahrheit sagen wollen (auch das ist aber ein Problem), sondern weil unser Hirn schlichtweg verdammt gut darin ist, Lücken vollzuinterpretieren - ohne dass uns das bewusst wird (womit wir wieder beim Kernthema wären  ). Deswegen erhält man beispielsweise auch z.T. sehr widersprüchliche Berichte über Unfälle oder Gewalttaten. In einigen Fällen soweit gehend, dass detailiert "Täter" beschrieben werden, die es nie gegeben hat und die nur einmal in Medien angedeutet wurden. Wenn unsere Erinnerungen keinen Sinn ergeben, denkt sich unser Hirn sehr gerne etwas dazu - und deswegen ist ein Einzelbericht über eine Situation, in der die Erinnerungen aus medizinischen Gründen (z.B. "der war mehr als nur halb tot") Lücken aufweisen, sehr unzuverlässig. Derjenige könnte, ohne es zu wissen, einfach über seine eigene Phantasie zu einer solchen Situation berichten. Und Religionen und Literatur sei dank sind solche Phantasien auch noch recht ähnlich, so dass selbst mehrere Nahtoderfahrungen keine unabhängige Schilderung möglicherweise real existierender Phänomene darstellen.

(Die Sache mit der Einkaufsliste wäre dagegen potentiell verifizierbar und -wenn genaue Aufzeichnungen existieren, welche Information wann potentiell wo wahrnehmbar gewesen wäre- ein sehr spannender Aspekt zur Wahrnehmungsfähigkeit während des Sterbens.)




behemoth85 schrieb:


> Ne, hat er nicht




Mein ewiges Problem mit Populärwissenschaft: Hinter dem anschaulichen endet sie abrupt.



> Hä?
> Das sagen doch nur unsere Grenzen. Das sind aber Annahmen. Die Physik versucht doch das was die Mathematik macht, Wissen finalisieren. Leider funktioniert das eben nicht, man kann eben nicht alle Efekte vorhersagen oder so was, weil immer ein mathematisches Restpotential für den Gegenfall (unerwartet) bleibt.
> Somit fragen sich theoretische Physiker sehr wohl ob unser Instrument Mathematik vom Menschen auch korekt (-genug) verstanden wird, oder ob es überhaupt ein ausreichendes Instrument ist um Dinge zu wissen an denen man sich heute die Zähne ausbeisst, oder so wie ich bereits sagte, ob es nicht villeicht doch noch andere Methoden als die Mathematik im Kosmos gibt, in anderen (Lebensformen) Formen die etwas besser können.



Okay, gemeint ist einer eher philosophische Betrachtungsweise.
Da muss ich ganz ehrlich sagen: Mathematik ist für naturwissenschaftler eine Hilfswissenschaft. Vollkommen wertlos, solange man nicht weiß, wie man die Beobachtungen und die Fragen als Zahlen ausdrücken kann. Teilchenphysiker und Kosmologen sind da zwar verdammt gut drin, aber das physische Verständnis wird das Verständnis noch sehr lange begrenzen - nicht die Mathematik. Die ist nur Werkzeug, um die eigenen Vermutungen in objektive, überprüfbare Formen zu bringen.



> Weltformel. Verschmelzung der QM und der RT. Es gibt vermutlich hunderte offene Fragen die Physiker ans Universum haben, aber ganz sicher nicht das nächste Iphone. Ich meine das sind Physiker, die kaufen Samsung



Verschmelzung von QM und RT ist keine Frage der Kosmologie. In der spielt die QM ja quasi keine Rolle. Und die Teilchenphysiker sind fleißig daran, mehr über sie zu lernen - von "keinen Fortschritten" oder "am Ende der Möglichkeiten sein" kann hier keine Rede sein. 



> Dann hast du ja sehr positive Prognosen. Bei einer Population von hundert Millionen Menschen kann ich mir nicht vorstellen dass Wissenschaft und Forschung auf dem selben Niveau wie jetzt exystieren würden. Im Gegenteil es würde viel geistliches Gut verloren gehen ebenso würde es morgen an Spezialisten fehlen. Probleme und technische Herausforderungen mangels Fachkenntnissen wären wohl der Alltag der nächsten Jahrzehnte solch einer kleinen Weltbevölkerung.



Die Zeiten, in denen das Wissen der Menschheit in einfacher Ausführung in einem Brandsatz am Nildelta lag, sind vorbei. Heute gibt es Millionen von Kopien und wir können sehr schnell weitere erzeugen, es ist sehr, sehr unwahrscheinlich dass diese alle vernichtet werden würden. Sehr viel Wissen ist sogar schon ausdrücklich vor solchen Katastrophen geschützt untergebracht. Was du beschreibst stimmt natürlich trotzdem und habe ich ja auch geschildert: Unsere Zivilisation und Gesellschaft würde zusammenbrechen. Nenneswerte wissenschaftliche Fortschritte wären nach einem Atomkrieg ggf. für Jahrhunderte nicht zu erwarten, für viele komplexe Aufgaben müsste sich erst wieder jemand einarbeiten. Aber es wäre kein Zusammenbruch auf null, nicht einmal annähernd, und ich persönlich erwarte auch keinen Atomkrieg.

Die Zeiten, in der ein paar Staaten als homogene Gebilde gegeneinander angetreten sind, sind lange vorbei. Heute regiert Geld die Welt und weder Superreiche noch Großkonzerne haben ein Interesse an großflächiger physischer/biologischer Zerstörung. Sie haben zwar auch keine Skrupel davor und nehmen solche Folgen am anderen Ende der Welt hin - aber sie dulden sie nicht in ihrer Nähe und zwischen Gebieten unbeabsichtigter Zerstörung gibt es immer Lücken. Flüchtlingsströme und Mangel bei den ärmeren 95% der Weltbevölkerung werden für Chaos und Zerstörung von Infrastruktur sorgen (von 8 bis 9 stelligen direkten Opferzahlen über einige Jahrzehnte ganz zu schweigen), aber einige Gebiete (explizit auch Deutschland) werden ihren Wohlstand nach Kräften zu schützen versuchen und so nenneswert Beispiele des Jetztzustands erhalten. Ich möchte wetten, dass auch nach dem großen Kollaps noch ettliche tausend Menschen weltweit besser leben werden, als wir heute und ein paar dutzend Millionen nicht schlechter, als der Weltdurchschnitt vor 300 Jahren. Ein paar Milliarden werden halt gar nicht mehr leben, aber um Wissen zu erhalten braucht es heute nur noch einen USB-Stick - nicht Milliarden Gehirne.

Du bist übrigens der Erste, der meine Zukunftsprognosen als "sehr positiv" bezeichnet, wenn ich das anmerken darf 



> Was Atomkriege betrifft kann man wohl getrost von ausgehen dass das nur ein Bruchteil der Menschheit überleben könnte in Anbetracht des Zerstörungspotentials. Ob dieser Bruchteil dann überleben könnte in einer lebensfeindlichen und zerstörten Welt ist dann auch so ne Sache. Mit Sicherheit wäre die moderne Forschung Geschichte.



Der Mensch als Art ist hartneckiger, als viele glauben das meinte ich eigentlich auch mit "Aussterben droht nicht", Wissen&Co sind ja schon eine ganze Ecke leichter zu verlieren.





Headcrash schrieb:


> Achso. Ich dachte das die Ozonschicht schon eher vorhanden war und für die Enstehung des Lebens unerlässlich ist.



Weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht genau, wie alt die ist. Aber da Ozon reaktionsstärker als Sauerstoff ist, hätte es vor der großen Oxidationsphase, d.h. bevor die Sauerstoffathmosphäre aufgebaut war, vermutlich gar nicht in nenneswerten Mengen existieren können.




compisucher schrieb:


> In solch einem Atomkriegsszenario ist auch die nicht unerhebliche Ausfallquote der jeweils eigene Waffen zu berücksichtigen.
> Glaube, auf Janes gab es hierzu Mitte 2017 einen Bericht (im Zusammenhang der angestrebten Modernisierungen in der USA),
> das man davon ausgeht, dass 40-50 % der landgestützten Interkontinentalsysteme nicht einsatzfähig und/oder hohe Risiken beim Start bergen.
> Seegestützte Systeme waren, glaube ich, nur 5% Ausfallquote.
> ...



Das sind meist Zweitschlagsszenarien, also "wieviel können wir noch feuern, nachdem wir einen Nuklearangriff erlitten haben?"
Allein die Zahl "50%" belegt aber schon, wie verdammt viel selbst danach noch übrig wäre. Und es gibt große Gebiete auf der Welt, auf die niemand zielen würde.


----------



## behemoth85 (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



compisucher schrieb:


> In solch einem Atomkriegsszenario ist auch die nicht unerhebliche Ausfallquote der jeweils eigene Waffen zu berücksichtigen.
> Glaube, auf Janes gab es hierzu Mitte 2017 einen Bericht (im Zusammenhang der angestrebten Modernisierungen in der USA),
> das man davon ausgeht, dass 40-50 % der landgestützten Interkontinentalsysteme nicht einsatzfähig und/oder hohe Risiken beim Start bergen.
> Seegestützte Systeme waren, glaube ich, nur 5% Ausfallquote.
> ...



Bei aller Liebe zum Optimismus, aber sofern in der BRD auch nur 10 Nuklearbomben einschlagen würden wären die meisten Menschen sofort tot und der kleine Rest würde bald folgen. Kann man drehen wie man will aber die USA und Russland werden um die 30 000 Nuklearraketen besitzen die allein für einen Erstschlag herhalten. Die Kraft dieser Waffe wird auch mindestens 1000 mal mehr Potential besitzen als Hiroshima. Also ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass überhaupt eine Spezies oberhalb der Erde das überleben kann.


----------



## compisucher (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Detailierter?
> "klinisch Tod" heißt ja erstmal nur keine Atmung, kein Puls, keine Reflexe. Aber es heißt nicht hirntod, es können also weiterhin Erinnerungen angelegt werden und es steht, außer scharfem Sehen, potentiell die gesamte Palette von sensorischem Input und insbesondere Selbstreizung zur Verfügung. Zwar sind die Bedingungen und insbesondere die Anlässe für klinische Tode typischerweise so ausgeprägt, dass große Teile des Hirns nicht/nicht normal arbeiten, aber zumindest ich wäre vorsichtig damit, irgend etwas im Einzelfall als "unmöglich" zu bezeichnen.
> 
> So oder so stelle ich aber, siehe oben, auf rein philosophischer Ebene in Frage, dass derartige Nahtoderfahrungen eine Aussage über "Leben nach dem Tod" im Sinne von "ein Tag nach Ende der Hirnaktivität" treffen können. Derjenige war schlichtweg nicht da, nur ein Bisschen näher dran, als den Menschen lieb wäre. Aber jemand, der Urlaub in England gemacht hat, war auch näher an den USA dran, als ein reiner Kontinentaleuropäer. Über "Leben hinter dem Atlantik" hat er nichts gelernt.
> ...


Falls es noch nicht ganz klar war, derjenige war ich...
Klinisch Tod, Hirntod, die Maschinen wurden ca. 8 h nach dessen Feststellung auf bitte meiner Eltern abgeschaltet und just auf dem Weg zur Leichenhalle plötzlich wieder da.
Das volle Programm, schweben über dem Körper, Frau, Kind, Eltern am Sterbebett, Ärzte usw., sogar Notizen lesen können, war bei einer Operation im Nebensaal dabei, 
alles gesehen und konnte alles extrem detailliert wiedergeben und dann der berühmt-berüchtigte Tunnel mit Licht...
Beobachtungen gemacht, die ich eigentlich nicht hätte machen können und keine Sau kann mir erklären was passiert ist oder was es war.

Ich war bei diversen Hirnforschern in der Schweiz, Schweden, USA, die Protokolle meiner Aussagen ausgewertet haben, die Ärzte und Schwestern befragt haben usw.
Die Antwort war am Schluss immer die Gleiche: ich hätte bestimmte Dinge gar nicht mitbekommen können aber ich erzähle keinen Quatsch, die Hirnforschung und die Schulmedizin hat keine Antwort drauf.

Ich hake es mittlerweile ab, weil ich weder dadurch irre oder ein Psychopath geworden bin und die Wahrheit bekomme ich bestenfalls dann mit, wenn ich nochmal über die Wupper gehe.
Was ich nach dem Tunnel gesehen habe, weiss nur das Ärzteteam und meine Familie und dabei bleibt es.
Und wenn es wahr wäre, was ich gesehen habe, dann ist das, was wir -auch ich- als Wissenschaft bezeichnen, völlig debiler Schwachsinn und Kleinkinderkram.
Ich denke, wir sollten das Thema ab hier einfach lassen...





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das sind meist Zweitschlagsszenarien, also "wieviel können wir noch feuern, nachdem wir einen Nuklearangriff erlitten haben?"
> Allein die Zahl "50%" belegt aber schon, wie verdammt viel selbst danach noch übrig wäre. Und es gibt große Gebiete auf der Welt, auf die niemand zielen würde.



Da bin ich bei dir, das wird kaum mehr spaßig, zumindest für die Nordhalbkugel und überleben dürften wirklich nur ganz wenige.
Ich wollte aber durchaus die Ironie aufzeigen, dass es gem. dem Janes-Bericht wahrscheinlicher ist, dass sich der jeweilige Nuklearstaat tendenziell eher selbst auslöscht.
Da dies der anderen Seite tendenziell ebenso passiert, ist das Resultat untern Strich das gleiche, definitiv kein Stau auf der BAB  zur Ferienzeit für die nächsten 1000 Jahre.


----------



## behemoth85 (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Okay, gemeint ist einer eher philosophische Betrachtungsweise.
> Da muss ich ganz ehrlich sagen: Mathematik ist für naturwissenschaftler eine Hilfswissenschaft. Vollkommen wertlos, solange man nicht weiß, wie man die Beobachtungen und die Fragen als Zahlen ausdrücken kann. Teilchenphysiker und Kosmologen sind da zwar verdammt gut drin, aber das physische Verständnis wird das Verständnis noch sehr lange begrenzen - nicht die Mathematik. Die ist nur Werkzeug, um die eigenen Vermutungen in objektive, überprüfbare Formen zu bringen.



Nein eigtl nicht, ich gebe hier die Betrachtung eines Physikers wieder der einen Mathematiker zitiert  Bei Leschs Kosmos  wurde die Frage aufgeworfen ob wir irgendwann alles wissen werden, worauf er das aus mathematischer Sicht verneint hat. Wissen ist nicht final, man kann es nicht abschließen, streng gesehen natürlich. Wäre dem so dann würden zB 100%ge Vorhersagen möglich sein, und genau das ist in unserem Universum eben ausgeschlossen, weil immer ein Restpotential übrig bleibt das für den Gegenfall spricht. Sprich ganz gleich ob dir alle Faktoren eines Vorgangs bekannt sind kannst du dir nie und nimmer zu 100% sicher des Ausgangs sein, und das quasi bezogen auf alles was du dir vorstellen magst.

Ich bin zwar nur Laie aber das hoffentlich gut genug um zu wissen dass die Mathematik eben nicht nur Hilfswissenschaft sondern ebenso Methodik wie das Beobachten ist. Nehmen wir Einstein, durch Gleichungen auf dem Pappier erlangte er seine Erleuchtungen bis zur RT. Ebenso ein Higgs. Beides mathematische Modelle die sich da später in der Natur bewahrheitet haben. Die wohl feinste Theorie übehaupt, über die Strings, ist ja auch ein rein mathematisches Konstrukt. Genauso auch heutige Simulationen des Universums auf dem Computer.

Naja, aber um zum Punkt meiner Aussage zu kommen. Ich kann mir vorstellen dass Denken generell nicht ausreichend sein könnte um das Universum vollends zu erklären. Vlt gibt es einfach anders ausgestattete Wesen die garnicht denken müssen um Dinge zu verstehen die wir uns fragen. Möglich wärs doch 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Verschmelzung von QM und RT ist keine Frage der Kosmologie. In der spielt die QM ja quasi keine Rolle. Und die Teilchenphysiker sind fleißig daran, mehr über sie zu lernen - von "keinen Fortschritten" oder "am Ende der Möglichkeiten sein" kann hier keine Rede sein.



Es ist eine Frage der Physik. Die Verschmelzung der Klassischen, welche die großen Dinge erklärt, und die Welt der Teilchenforscher, die die Subatome erklären. So lange wir nicht wissen werden nach welchen Gesetzen zB Up und Down - Spins funtzen, können wir nicht sagen dass wir wissen was da warum passiert. Wir sehen dort nicht die uns bekannten Gesetzmäßigkeiten, und können nach Jahrzehnten der Beobachtungen weiterhin nicht erklären warum sich Subatome verhalten wie sie sich verhalten. Und rein garnichts vermag uns Hoffnung zu geben diese Welt irgendwann mal klärend zu verstehen. Nein, wir akzeptieren nur was wir sehen, erklären nach bewehrtem Ursachenprinzip kann man da aber nichts. Und das sehe nicht nur ich als Ende unserer Möglichkeiten, derzeit zumindest. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Zeiten, in denen das Wissen der Menschheit in einfacher Ausführung in einem Brandsatz am Nildelta lag, sind vorbei. Heute gibt es Millionen von Kopien und wir können sehr schnell weitere erzeugen, es ist sehr, sehr unwahrscheinlich dass diese alle vernichtet werden würden. Sehr viel Wissen ist sogar schon ausdrücklich vor solchen Katastrophen geschützt untergebracht. Was du beschreibst stimmt natürlich trotzdem und habe ich ja auch geschildert: Unsere Zivilisation und Gesellschaft würde zusammenbrechen. Nenneswerte wissenschaftliche Fortschritte wären nach einem Atomkrieg ggf. für Jahrhunderte nicht zu erwarten, für viele komplexe Aufgaben müsste sich erst wieder jemand einarbeiten. Aber es wäre kein Zusammenbruch auf null, nicht einmal annähernd, und ich persönlich erwarte auch keinen Atomkrieg.



Also ich bin der Meinung dass wenn die USA und Russland ihr gesamtes Nuklearpotential einsetzen würden, es inerhalb der nächsten Jahre danach bakd keine Menschen oberhalb der Erde mehr geben könnte. Man muss sich mal nur reinziehen was das für Waffen sind. 

So ganz schließe ich es auch nicht aus dass unsere Spezies das überleben könnte, aber bei der Frage wie wird das schon Scionsfiction. Man müsste eine Anlage, oder mehrere, unter Bergen errichten die für paar tausend Jahre, ach noch länger, lebensfreundlich ist für vlt paar hundert Menschen die völlig autark sein müssten. Wo willst du da anfangen..

Zudem ist der Punkt der, vom jetzt ausgehend, dass es solche Anlagen nicht gibt. Also ich erwarte auch keinen Atomkrieg, aber jetzt, wäre ziemlich ungünstig


----------



## RtZk (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Bei aller Liebe zum Optimismus, aber sofern in der BRD auch nur 10 Nuklearbomben einschlagen würden wären die meisten Menschen sofort tot und der kleine Rest würde bald folgen. Kann man drehen wie man will aber die USA und Russland werden um die 30 000 Nuklearraketen besitzen die allein für einen Erstschlag herhalten. Die Kraft dieser Waffe wird auch mindestens 1000 mal mehr Potential besitzen als Hiroshima. Also ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass überhaupt eine Spezies oberhalb der Erde das überleben kann.



Wieder mal einer der glaubt eine Atombombe würde alles im Umkreis von 1000 km auslöschen.
10 Atombomben sind sehr wenig und würden vermutlich nicht einmal genügen um die militärischen und politischen Ziele Deutschlands zu vernichten, von den Bevölkerungszentren ganz zu schweigen. 
In einem Atomkrieg würden unzählige sterben richtig, doch zumindest vorerst würden in Europa und in Nordamerika noch ein großer Teil der Bevölkerung überleben, das wahre Problem eines Atomkrieges ist weder die Strahlung noch sind es die Explosionen oder Druckwellen, sondern es ist der darauf folgende Nuklearewinter. 
Denn glaub mir auf Afrika und Südamerika, genauso wie auf Ozeanien würde in einem Atomkrieg keiner seine Waffen verschwenden, das bedeutet, dass alleine schon mal ein großer Teil der Weltbevölkerung weitestgehend  unbeeinflusst von dem Krieg bleiben würde. Erst der nukleare Winter würde zu globalen Hungersnöten führen, die wohl Europa und Amerika dahin raffen würden, auf den anderen Kontinenten dürfte es aber bei weitem nicht so schlimm werden, auch, wenn dort auch viele Menschen deshalb sterben würden. 
Um die Menschheit auszulöschen bedarf es weit mehr als einem Atomkrieg, wie er heute vorstellbar ist.


----------



## compisucher (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



RtZk schrieb:


> Wieder mal einer der glaubt eine Atombombe würde alles im Umkreis von 1000 km auslöschen.
> 10 Atombomben sind sehr wenig und würden vermutlich nicht einmal genügen um die militärischen und politischen Ziele Deutschlands zu vernichten, von den Bevölkerungszentren ganz zu schweigen.
> In einem Atomkrieg würden unzählige sterben richtig, doch zumindest vorerst würden in Europa und in Nordamerika noch ein großer Teil der Bevölkerung überleben, das wahre Problem eines Atomkrieges ist weder die Strahlung noch sind es die Explosionen oder Druckwellen, sondern es ist der darauf folgende Nuklearewinter.
> Denn glaub mir auf Afrika und Südamerika, genauso wie auf Ozeanien würde in einem Atomkrieg keiner seine Waffen verschwenden, das bedeutet, dass alleine schon mal ein großer Teil der Weltbevölkerung weitestgehend  unbeeinflusst von dem Krieg bleiben würde. Erst der nukleare Winter würde zu globalen Hungersnöten führen, die wohl Europa und Amerika dahin raffen würden, auf den anderen Kontinenten dürfte es aber bei weitem nicht so schlimm werden, auch, wenn dort auch viele Menschen deshalb sterben würden.
> Um die Menschheit auszulöschen bedarf es weit mehr als einem Atomkrieg, wie er heute vorstellbar ist.



Die weiteren Ausführungen über die Effekte (nuklearer Winter usw.) teile ich uneingeschränkt.
Die Einflüsse von Direkttreffern sind u. U. zwischen dir, werter RtZk und den Annahmen von bethemoth85, fürchte ich.
Kann man simulieren, habe es gerade mal mit einer einzigen SS-25 der Russen auf Berlin "probiert", so weit ich das sehe, ist mit einer Bombe der komplette Stadtstaat zerstört.
Von den initialen Erstopfern spuckt das Programm ca. 350.000 Tote und ca. 735.000 Verletzte aus...
NUKEMAP by Alex Wellerstein


----------



## behemoth85 (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



RtZk schrieb:


> Wieder mal einer der glaubt eine Atombombe würde alles im Umkreis von 1000 km auslöschen.
> 10 Atombomben sind sehr wenig und würden vermutlich nicht einmal genügen um die militärischen und politischen Ziele Deutschlands zu vernichten, von den Bevölkerungszentren ganz zu schweigen.
> In einem Atomkrieg würden unzählige sterben richtig, doch zumindest vorerst würden in Europa und in Nordamerika noch ein großer Teil der Bevölkerung überleben, das wahre Problem eines Atomkrieges ist weder die Strahlung noch sind es die Explosionen oder Druckwellen, sondern es ist der darauf folgende Nuklearewinter.
> Denn glaub mir auf Afrika und Südamerika, genauso wie auf Ozeanien würde in einem Atomkrieg keiner seine Waffen verschwenden, das bedeutet, dass alleine schon mal ein großer Teil der Weltbevölkerung weitestgehend  unbeeinflusst von dem Krieg bleiben würde. Erst der nukleare Winter würde zu globalen Hungersnöten führen, die wohl Europa und Amerika dahin raffen würden, auf den anderen Kontinenten dürfte es aber bei weitem nicht so schlimm werden, auch, wenn dort auch viele Menschen deshalb sterben würden.
> Um die Menschheit auszulöschen bedarf es weit mehr als einem Atomkrieg, wie er heute vorstellbar ist.



Wieder mal so einer der denkt eine Atombombe wär ne Platzpatrone. Um Dland von politischen Zielen abzubringen braucht man nichtmal Atombomben und wenn ja würde eine völlig reichen. Laut Analysten würde eine Detonation über Berlin über 2,4 Mio Leben kosten, Moskau 7 Mio, New York 8 Mio. Eine Bombe wohlgemerkt. 

Jetzt male dir mal aus wie der nukleare Winter aussehen würde wenn der Großteil der Waffen in der Atmosphäre zündet. Meinst du wirklich dass ein großer Teil der Weltbevölkerung unbeeinflusst bleiben würde ?   Der Fallout würde den ganzen Globus bedecken. Ernten wären über Jarzehnte unmöglich. Vor der Verdunklung des Himmels würde das Weltklima kollabieren, das ist das größte Problem unvorhersehbaren Ausmaßes. 

Die sichersten Orte "in" einem Nuklearkrieg wären lebensfreundliche Paradiese wie die Antarktis oder die Osterinseln, ziemlich ungute Aussichten.


----------



## RtZk (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Bitte verbreite nicht so einen Unsinn, wirf einfach einen Blick auf den Link von Compisucher. 
1 Atombombe reicht für alle politischen Ziele? Sicherlich nicht, da du dir sicher sein kannst, dass sich unter dem Kanzleramt ein Bunker befindet und diesen bekommst du mit einer Luftdetonation nicht klein. 
Diese Zahlen kommen vielleicht hin wenn man eine Bombe der Sprengkraft der eigentlichen Tsar Bombe abwirft, diese existiert jedoch nicht mehr und es gibt kein Flugzeug mit der notwendigen Reichweite um eine solche dorthin zu transportieren, ganz abgesehen davon wäre es für die Piloten ein Selbstmordkommando. 
Erster kommen sowieso die militärischen Ziele und das was übrig ist wirft man auf die Bevölkerungszentren. Was zwar zu Verlusten führen wird, diese würden aber noch nicht einmal genügen um auch nur 1/4 der deutschen Bevölkerung zu töten. Die völlig zerstörte Infrastruktur und die darauf folgenden Epedemien und Hungersnöten sind die hauptsächlichen Probleme.
Lese dich mal etwas zu dem Thema Nuklearerwinter ein, nicht der Fallout sondern die durch die Verdunklung resultierende weltweite Abkühlung verursachen die wirklichen Probleme.
Diese extreme Schwarzmalerei von dir stimmt einfach nicht, ein großer Teil der Menschheit würde die Katastrophe überleben.
Als kleiner Link für dich Nuklearer Winter – Wikipedia .


----------



## Threshold (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Genau das frage ich.!?
> Ich habe Fragen zur Ausdehnung des Weltraums gestellt und du hast mit einer Abhandlung zur Wechselwirkung innerhalb von Atomen geantwortet. Schön, dass wir uns jetzt einig sind, dass du da Stuss gelabert hast, der nicht zur Frage passte...



Nö, ich habe einen Vergleich gemacht, eben mit der elektromagnetischen Wechselwirkung als Kraft, die verhindert, dass Objekte mit hoher Dichte ineinander eindringen können.
Eben vom Dach springen und am Asphalt abprallen.
Du hast erzählt, dass es da keine Kraft gibt, sondern ein Hindernis und das ist falsch. Natürlich verhindert das eine Kraft, nämlich die elektromagnetische Wechselwirkung.
Daher -- ich wiederhole mich da -- erzähle kein Stuss.


----------



## wuselsurfer (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist RealitÃ¤t, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Von Dir kommt weiterhin das geballte Unwissen.


> Bei Bodenexplosionen kommt es zur Durchmischung mit Spaltprodukten oder Erzeugung von Radionukliden im Bodenmaterial durch Neutronenanlagerung,  die Spaltprodukte steigen in große Höhen auf. Der Fallout wird somit  über eine große Fläche, *bei großen Explosionen sogar global verteilt*


.
Kernwaffenexplosion – Wikipedia.



RtZk schrieb:


> da du dir sicher sein kannst, dass sich unter dem Kanzleramt ein Bunker befindet und diesen bekommst du mit einer Luftdetonation nicht klein.


Schon mal was vom Bunkerbuster gehört?
Eine kleine 1MT Bombe paßt auf jede anständige *Mittelstreckenrakete.
*
Sie reißt einen Krater von 300m Tiefe und 1.000m Durchmesser*.
*Wie tief liegt denn der Regierungsbunker unter der Spree?

Die kommt als ballistisches Geschoß mit 1-3km/s Einschlaggeschwindigkeit.
Wenn Du den Abschuß nicht mitbekommst, fröhliche Weihnachten.

Als Cruise Missle ist das noch gefährlicher.
Die neueren Typen fliegen so tief, daß die Ameisen sofort Eier legen.

Von vorn sind sie nicht sichtbar und nur mit speziellem Flugzeugbodenradar auffindbar und bekämpfbar.



RtZk schrieb:


> Diese Zahlen kommen vielleicht hin wenn man eine Bombe der Sprengkraft der eigentlichen Tsar Bombe abwirft, diese existiert jedoch nicht mehr


 Das Ding heißt "Zar" (AN 602) - Gewicht: 27t.
Nur die ekelhafte Trankription hat da "Tsar" draus gemacht.



RtZk schrieb:


> und es gibt kein Flugzeug mit der notwendigen Reichweite um eine solche dorthin zu transportieren, ganz abgesehen davon wäre es für die Piloten ein Selbstmordkommando. .


Lies mal: Tupolew Tu-22M – Wikipedia.

Fliegt Mach 2 bis nach Berlin, Nutzlast 21t.
Mit ein bißchen Kitzeln geht da ein Brummer vom Zar-Kaliber rein.

Die restliche Bewaffnung kann sich auch sehen lassen:


Spoiler



Marschflugkörper 

3 × MKB Raduga Ch-22MNPSI (AS-4C „Kitchen“) – nuklearer 350-kT-Sprengkopf 
3 × MKB Raduga Ch-26MP (KSR-5MP bzw. AS-6 „Kingfish“) – nuklearer 350-kT-Sprengkopf 
6 × MKB Raduga Ch-15 (AS-16 „Kickback“) – nuklearer 350-kT-Sprengkopf 
6 × MKB Raduga Ch-38 – modulare Abstandswaffe 
3 × MKB Raduga Ch-59M „Owod-M“ (AS-18 „Kazoo“) – radargelenkter Seeziel-Marschflugkörper 
4 × MKB Raduga Ch-101 – strategischer Marschflugkörper mit Tarnkappenfähigkeit, konventioneller 400-kg-Gefechtssprengkopf 
 https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/b/b8/Tu-22M.Rakete.jpg/220px-Tu-22M.Rakete.jpg 

CH-22 (AS-4) unter einer Tu-22M2




4 × Ch-47M2 Kinschal integration für Tu-22M3 vorgesehen bis 2020.[SUP][12][/SUP] 
 Ungelenkte Bomben 

8 × Seeminen vom Typ RMI, UDM, UDM-5, APM, AMD-2M, oder AGDM 
12 × AMD-500M (Seemine) 
18 × IGDM-500 oder UDM-500 (Seemine) 
69 × FAB-100 (100-kg-Freifallbombe) 
69 × FAB-250 (250-kg-Freifallbombe) 
69 × RBK-250-275 (275-kg-Streubombe) 
69 × ZAB-250 (250-kg-Brandbombe) 
42 × FAB-500 (500-kg-Freifallbombe) 
42 × OFAB-500 (500-kg-Freifallbombe) 
42 × OFZAB-500 (500-kg-Brandbombe) 
42 × RBK-500 (500-kg-Streubombe) 
20 × FAB-750 (750-kg-Freifallbombe) 
16 × FAB-1000 (1.000-kg-Freifallbombe) 
8 × FAB-1500 (1.500-kg-Freifallbombe) 
3 × FAB-3000 (3.000-kg-Freifallbombe) 
2 × FAB-5000 (5.000-kg-Freifallbombe) 
2–4 nukleare Freifallbomben 




Wenn es die TU-22 nicht schafft, kommen ein paar *SU-34*.
Und ob der Pilot im Krieg überlebt, juckt die Militärs meist nicht so stark.



RtZk schrieb:


> Die völlig zerstörte Infrastruktur und die darauf folgenden Epedemien und Hungersnöten sind die hauptsächlichen Probleme.
> Lese dich mal etwas zu dem Thema Nuklearerwinter ein, nicht der Fallout sondern die durch die Verdunklung resultierende weltweite Abkühlung verursachen die wirklichen Probleme.


Sorry, aber das stimmt einfach nicht.



RtZk schrieb:


> großer Teil der Menschheit würde die Katastrophe überleben..


Und was essen die?
Die Lebensmittel von den völlig verstrahlten Böden?

Jetzt müssen aber genauestens belegte Halbwertszeiten der Zerfallsprodukte und aktivierten Materialien kommen, um das nur ansatzweise anzukratzen.



RtZk schrieb:


> Als kleiner Link für dich Nuklearer Winter – Wikipedia .


So ganz durchgelesen hast Du es scheinbar nicht:


> Dabei rechnete der Autor mit einer mehrjährigen Schädigung der  Ozonschicht durch Nitroverbindungen. Infolgedessen würde mehr  schädigende UV-Strahlung auf der Planetenoberfläche auftreffen.[SUP][2][/SUP]


Und die Restkernstrahlung sowie Folgeschäden haben bei beiden Atombomben von Hiroschima und Nagasaki die meisten Opfer gefordert. nicht die unmittelbare Explosion (Lichtblitz, Druckwelle, Sofortkernstrahlung).

Was für ein ekelhaftes Thema, ich konnte es schon bei der NVA-Ausbildung an der Hochschule nicht leiden.


----------



## compisucher (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Na ja, 
die Zar-Bombe war eine Testbombe und es gibt weder bei den Russen noch bei den Amis oder Chinesen vergleichbare Sprengkörper in den Militärarsenalen.
Dass so eine Bombe gewaltige Löcher reisst, dürfte unbestritten sein, nur gibt es sie schlichtweg in der "praktischen Anwendung" nicht.

Die TU-22 ist bei asymmetrischer Kriegsführung noch gebrauchbar, jedoch nicht in einem Krieg zwischen Nuklearmächten.
Technologisch sind sie ein Produkt der 1970ger Jahre - das ist nicht abwertend gemeint - weder ein Tornado der Luftwaffe noch ein B-1 Bomber (Prinzip der Überschalldurchdringung des feindlichen Luftraumes) der USA hätten in solchen Szenarien eine Chance, auch nur annähernd dicht an ein Ziel heranzukommen.

Die Argumentation gegen RtZK ist nicht ganz nachvollziehbar, er spricht die weltweite Abkühlung und den nuklearen Winter an, du schreibst das stimmt nicht und argumentierst nahezu zeitgleich mit Nahrungsmittelknappheit  Ähem...

Ein nuklearer Schlag würde nahezu ausschließlich mit See- und Landgestützten Raketen mit Mehrfachsprengköpfen im Kilotonnenbereich durchgeführt, die militärische Anlagen und Infrastruktur zuerst ausschalten und anschließend "zur Abschreckung" noch ein paar Stadtzentren treffen würden.

Und ja, ohne funktionierender Infrastruktur und nuklearem Winter, der praktisch keine Ernten mehr zulassen wurde, würden die vielen Überlebenden schlichtweg verhungern.


----------



## Threshold (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



compisucher schrieb:


> Und ja, ohne funktionierender Infrastruktur und nuklearem Winter, der praktisch keine Ernten mehr zulassen wurde, würden die vielen Überlebenden schlichtweg verhungern.



Das schafft der Ausbruch eines Supervulkans aber auch.
Man denke da an die Caldera unter dem Yellowstone Nationalpark.
Wobei ich jetzt nicht annehmen würde, dass die Caldera vollständig ausbrechen würde.


----------



## Two-Face (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Lass' mal nur einen Brocken der Größe von Texas runterrasseln, dann ist's auch vorbei.

Ist ja nur eine Frage der Zeit, vielleicht nicht heute und auch nicht morgen, aber überübermorgen vielleicht...


----------



## compisucher (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Das stimmt Threshold, 
da braucht man gar nicht in die USA fahren, da reichen die Phlegräischen Felder nahe Neapel.
Vulkanismus und Vulkane in Italien
Zitat hieraus:
Sollte sich eine Eruption wie vor 39.000 Jahren wiederholen, würde nicht nur die gesamte Region am Golf von Neapel zerstört werden, sondern eine Katastrophe von globalen Ausmaß die Folge sein. Aber so eine Eruption ist derzeit sehr unwahrscheinlich.

@Two Face: ein Brocken von der Größe Texas wäre sogar kritisch für die Gesamtstabilität der Erde. 
M. W. fängt die kritische Größe bei ca. 750km Durchmesser an, der Dino-Killer hatte nur ca. 10 km...


----------



## RtZk (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist RealitÃ¤t, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Von Dir kommt weiterhin das geballte Unwissen.
> .
> Kernwaffenexplosion – Wikipedia.
> 
> ...



https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barringer-Krater , Ja klar eine 1mt Wasserstoffbombe verursacht einen weit tieferen Krafter und fast gleich großen wie ein Asteroid mit der 150fachen Sprengkraft, erzähle deine Märchen jemand anderem. 
Schön das du Nagasaki und Hiroshima erwähnst, dort kann man ganz normal leben und ganz normal das angebaute Essen essen. Ganz abgesehen davon das der weltweite Fallout bei weitem nicht so schlimm ist wie die Verstrahlung direkt in der Nähe einer Detonation, genauso wie man in von der Strahlung aus Chernobyl getroffenen Gebieten leben kann und das allermeiste essen kann. 
Genau eine Laststeigerung von 28% geht ganz einfach so und die Piloten die diesen Flug machen musst du erst einmal finden, aber Hauptsache da gegen oder ?


----------



## Two-Face (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



compisucher schrieb:


> @Two Face: ein Brocken von der Größe Texas wäre sogar kritisch für die Gesamtstabilität der Erde.
> M. W. fängt die kritische Größe bei ca. 750km Durchmesser an, der Dino-Killer hatte nur ca. 10 km...


Als der Pinatubo ausbrach, setzt das eine Energiemenge von rund 2x10^20 Joule frei.
Der Einschlag eines großen Asteroiden wiederum setzt gut 100 Millionen mal mehr Energie frei.
(zum Vergleich hatte die Zar-Bombe "nur" irgendwas um die 1,7 x 10^15, also praktisch ein Fliegenschiss.).

Der Vorgänger des Mondes, der hier auch irgendwann mal eingeschlagen sein muss, hat die Erde auch überlebt. 
Daraus lässt sich zumindest schlussfolgern, dass so ein Planet, mit Nickel-Eisenkern nicht einfach mal schnell "sprengen" kann, wie man das aus der Science-Fiction so kennt.


----------



## wuselsurfer (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist RealitÃ¤t, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



RtZk schrieb:


> Ja klar eine 1mt Wasserstoffbombe verursacht einen weit tieferen Krafter


Eine Atombombe mit der Sprengkraft von einer Millitonne ist ja wohl sinnlos.



RtZk schrieb:


> erzähle deine Märchen jemand anderem.


Meine "Märchen" beruhen auf einer Vorlesung in der OHS der LaSK in Löbau.
Es kommt halt auf die Detonationstiefe und die Bodenbeschaffenheit an:


> Der Sprengkopf hatte eine Sprengkraft von 104 kt und wurde als  Untergrunddetonation in 193 m Tiefe gezündet. Die Explosion bewegte  12 Millionen t Erdreich, verursachte ein künstliches Erdbeben der Stärke 4,75 auf der Richter-Skala und hinterließ einen hochradioaktiv kontaminierten *Krater *mit 390 m Durchmesser und einer Tiefe von 97 m, also wesentlich größer als der Tabellenwert. Ähnliches gilt auch für Impaktkrater.



Du hast immer noch nicht dargelegt, wie tief der Regierungsbunker in Berlin liegt und wo.



RtZk schrieb:


> Schön das du Nagasaki und Hiroshima erwähnst, dort kann man ganz normal leben und ganz normal das angebaute Essen essen.


 Das waren auch Babybömbchen.


RtZk schrieb:


> genauso wie man in von der Strahlung aus Chernobyl getroffenen Gebieten leben kann und das allermeiste essen kann.


Ja und in *Tschornobyl *kann man auch gut Riesenrad fahren.
Oder Kohlrabi anbauen und essen.
Manches eben nur einmal.



RtZk schrieb:


> Genau eine Laststeigerung von 28% geht ganz einfach so


Was für eine alles überstrahlende Praxiserfahrung.
Der Leo 2 hat im Ernstfall auch keine 1.500PS sondern viel mehr.
Sogar mein T-55A ging so bis 720-750 PS, statt 580.
Schauglas beim Drehzahlbegrenzer abschlagen und los ging es.



RtZk schrieb:


> und die Piloten die diesen Flug machen musst du erst einmal finden,


Hä?
Im Ernstfall?
Da gibt es einen Befehl und der fliegt.
Über Befehle wird nicht diskutiert, wie hier.


----------



## compisucher (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Der Vorgänger des Mondes, der hier auch irgendwann mal eingeschlagen sein muss, hat die Erde auch überlebt.


Zustimmung, ich habe da die Diskussion beim Astro-Blogger Florian Freistätter mitgelesen.
Demnach war die Protoerde wohl sogar mit einem ca. marsgroßen Protoplaneten kollidiert.
Wobei man sich einig ist, dass die wohl kurz vor grenzwertig war und nur Dank relativ niedriger Kollisionsgeschwindigkeit so aus ging, wie es ausgegangen ist.
Im weiteren Kommentieren haben die Cracks dann quasi fachgesimpelt und ausgerechnet, dass ab einer nicht unrealistischen Geschwindigkeit von ca. 40 km/s eben ein ca. 750km Brocken dann sehr wahrscheinlich tödlich ist.


----------



## Two-Face (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Naja, was ist schon "tödlich"?
Kommt auch drauf an, wo er einschlägt. Landet er im Ozean, gibt das gewaltige Tsunamis, die das Festland überfluten und alles darauf wegspülen. Das wäre so gesehen sogar noch schlimmer, als wenn er direkt auf dem Festland einschlägt.^^

Die Erde dagegen lacht sich über so einen Asteroiden schlapp, für die ist das eine Akkupunktur.
Nur erzähl' das nicht den Dinosauriern.


----------



## RtZk (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Wo der Regierungsbunker ist? Ziemlich sicher unter dem Kanzleramt, das man das aber öffentlich rumposaunt von Seiten der Regierung glaubst du doch selbst nicht?

Mir ist nicht bewusst was eine Untergrunddetonation mit einer Bodendetonation zu tun hat, aber gut. 

Ein Panzer verhält sich wie ein Flugzeug? Sehr interessant. 

So leid es mir tut, aber das wird Befehlsverweigerung geben, kein (nicht geisteskranker) Pilot würde heutzutage einen Flug antreten bei dem er 100% wüsste, dass er dabei sterben wird. Als Kamikaze Pilot würde sich heute keiner mehr geben. 

Chernobyl ist das englische Wort und Tsar ist ebenfalls das englische Wort, des Englischen bist du doch sicher mächtig oder?

Was es damit zu tun haben soll direkt neben Chernobyl etwas angebautes zu essen und das gleiche 300km davon entfernt ist mir aber nicht so bewusst.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Bei aller Liebe zum Optimismus, aber sofern in der BRD auch nur 10 Nuklearbomben einschlagen würden wären die meisten Menschen sofort tot und der kleine Rest würde bald folgen. Kann man drehen wie man will aber die USA und Russland werden um die 30 000 Nuklearraketen besitzen die allein für einen Erstschlag herhalten. Die Kraft dieser Waffe wird auch mindestens 1000 mal mehr Potential besitzen als Hiroshima. Also ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass überhaupt eine Spezies oberhalb der Erde das überleben kann.



Es sind zusammen nicht einmal 15000 Sprengköpfe, davon sind weniger als 4000 einsatzbereit, und davon ist wiederum ein Teil für taktischen Einsätze und Kurzstreckensysteme vorgesehen. Bleiben vielleicht 3000, die auf Interkontinental- und Langstreckenraketen abschussbereit montiert sind und bei 3 bis 7 Sprengköpfen für einige Raketen macht das deutlich unter 2000 "Nuklearraketen", nicht "30000". Vielleicht sind es 3000 inklusive China, Indien, Pakistan, Frankreich, England und Israel.

Konkrete Zahlen für Russland laut Wiki: 320 landgestützte Raketen und auf U-Booten 3x 16 Bulava, ggf. 20 weitere (Boot könnte sie tragen, wird aber für Tests genutzt und ist möglicherweise gar nicht oder nicht voll bestückt), 6x16Sineva und 3x16 Vysota. Macht rund 500 insgesamt - einschließlich derjenigen, die aufgrund von Wartung oder Defekt gar nicht einsatzbereit sind. Bei den USA dürften es weniger sein, dass sie konsequenter auf MIRV gesetzt haben.

Und zum Schadenspotential: In Hiroshima waren kurz vor dem Abwurf schätzungsweise 350000 Menschen. Die höchsten Schätzungen zu Opferzahlen inklusive Langzeitfolgen liegen bei 160000, also weniger als 50%. In Nagasaki steht es 260000 zu 80000, weniger als 30%. Das ist wohlgemerkt jeweils inklusive der Toten durch die folgenden Feuerstürme und bei mangelhafter medizinischer Versorgung.
Atomwaffen machen das Leben zur Hölle, zum Teil über Generationen. Aber sie beenden es nur für einen Teil der Betroffenen.




compisucher schrieb:


> Falls es noch nicht ganz klar war, derjenige war ich...



Das war klar.



> Klinisch Tod, Hirntod, die Maschinen wurden ca. 8 h



Das war nicht klar.



> Das volle Programm, schweben über dem Körper, Frau, Kind, Eltern am Sterbebett, Ärzte usw., sogar Notizen lesen können, war bei einer Operation im Nebensaal dabei,
> alles gesehen und konnte alles extrem detailliert wiedergeben und dann der berühmt-berüchtigte Tunnel mit Licht...
> Beobachtungen gemacht, die ich eigentlich nicht hätte machen können und keine Sau kann mir erklären was passiert ist oder was es war.
> 
> ...



Das ist der Teil, wo es interessant wird: Informationen, die weder du noch jemand anders in deinem Umfeld hätte wissen können, deren 1:1 Wiedergabe aber anhand von Aufzeichnungen bestätigt werden kann.




behemoth85 schrieb:


> Nein eigtl nicht, ich gebe hier die Betrachtung eines Physikers wieder der einen Mathematiker zitiert  Bei Leschs Kosmos  wurde die Frage aufgeworfen ob wir irgendwann alles wissen werden, worauf er das aus mathematischer Sicht verneint hat. Wissen ist nicht final, man kann es nicht abschließen, streng gesehen natürlich.



Praktisch würde ich ihm da recht geben, das Arbeitspensum ist auf Ewigkeiten nicht bewältigbar. Theoretisch hängt es davon ab, welchen Detailgrad wir als "alles wissen" bezeichnen: So, wie wir unseren Denkprozess verstehen und so, wie unsere Computer funktionieren, brauchen wir z.B. hunderttausende Atome um den Istzustand (soweit messbar - irgendwann gibt Heisenberg die Grenze vor) eines einzelnen abzuspeichern. Um wirklich alles über jedes Atom des Universums abzuspeichern, bräuchte es einen Computer, der 100000mal größer als Universum ist - definitiv unmöglich. Wenn man dagegen "nur" die Gesetzmäßigkeiten wissen möchte, würde ich nicht sagen, dass dieses Wissen "nicht final" ist. Da gibt's eine ziemlich klare Grenze, auch wenn sie sehr, sehr weit von unserem heutigen Wissensstand ist.

So oder so frage ich mich aber, was an der Frage geschweige denn der Antwort "mathematisch" sein soll? Wie beantwortet man nur mit Mathematik auch nur die Frage "können wir wissen, was gestern im Fernsehen lief?"



> Wäre dem so dann würden zB 100%ge Vorhersagen möglich sein, und genau das ist in unserem Universum eben ausgeschlossen, weil immer ein Restpotential übrig bleibt das für den Gegenfall spricht. Sprich ganz gleich ob dir alle Faktoren eines Vorgangs bekannt sind kannst du dir nie und nimmer zu 100% sicher des Ausgangs sein, und das quasi bezogen auf alles was du dir vorstellen magst.



Ob dem so ist, ist meines Wissens nach hochumstritten und es gibt eine ganze Menge Wissenschaftler, die unser Universum als deterministisch betrachten. Um genau zu sein: Das ist die Grundannahme der Naturwissenschaften als solche. 



> Ich bin zwar nur Laie aber das hoffentlich gut genug um zu wissen dass die Mathematik eben nicht nur Hilfswissenschaft sondern ebenso Methodik wie das Beobachten ist. Nehmen wir Einstein, durch Gleichungen auf dem Pappier erlangte er seine Erleuchtungen bis zur RT. Ebenso ein Higgs. Beides mathematische Modelle die sich da später in der Natur bewahrheitet haben. Die wohl feinste Theorie übehaupt, über die Strings, ist ja auch ein rein mathematisches Konstrukt. Genauso auch heutige Simulationen des Universums auf dem Computer.



Alle drei Beispiele starteten mit physikalischen Beobachtungen. "E=mc²"? "E" ist keine Mathematik. "m" ist keine Mathematik. "c" ist keine Mathematik. "=" ist unter anderem Mathematik, aber auch banale Kausalität, nur "²" könnte man als reine Mathematik werten. Ohne Mathematik wäre Einstein bis "E=mc" gekommen, was zwar noch keine Vorhersagen erlaubt, aber schon verdammt viel Verständnis des Universums beinhaltet. Ohne Physik hätte ein Mathematiker vielleicht "²" geliefert. Was wertlos ist.
=> Werkzeug zur Erkennntnis nicht mit der Erkenntnis selbst verwechseln. Und keinesfalls davon ausgehen, dass unsere Erkenntnisfähigkeit durch Grenzen oder Möglichkeiten eines einzelnen Werkzeugs definiert werden. Glaubst du, Wallace, Darwin, Watson, Crick, Dawkins hätten nenneswert Mathematik betrieben? (Größen anderer Fachbereiche bitte nach persönlichem Kenntnissstand einfügen. Ich kenn keine großen Mediziner, Chemiker, Kunsthistoriker oder Paläontologen)



> Naja, aber um zum Punkt meiner Aussage zu kommen. Ich kann mir vorstellen dass Denken generell nicht ausreichend sein könnte um das Universum vollends zu erklären. Vlt gibt es einfach anders ausgestattete Wesen die garnicht denken müssen um Dinge zu verstehen die wir uns fragen. Möglich wärs doch



"Möglich wärs doch" kann man nicht falsifizieren, aber "verstehen" und "erklären" sind eigentlich per Definition an (logisches) "Denken" geknüpft. Es gibt sicherlich andere Wege, etwas zu erfahren und vielleicht auch einen Teil seiner Eigenschaften zu begreifen. Aber was soll die Abstraktion von "ich habe X beobachtet" zu "x funktioniert so und so" und vor allem "hinter X kommt nichts mehr, ich habe es vollkommen verstanden" sein, wenn nicht "denken"?



> Es ist eine Frage der Physik. Die Verschmelzung der Klassischen, welche die großen Dinge erklärt, und die Welt der Teilchenforscher, die die Subatome erklären. So lange wir nicht wissen werden nach welchen Gesetzen zB Up und Down - Spins funtzen, können wir nicht sagen dass wir wissen was da warum passiert. Wir sehen dort nicht die uns bekannten Gesetzmäßigkeiten, und können nach Jahrzehnten der Beobachtungen weiterhin nicht erklären warum sich Subatome verhalten wie sie sich verhalten. Und rein garnichts vermag uns Hoffnung zu geben diese Welt irgendwann mal klärend zu verstehen. Nein, wir akzeptieren nur was wir sehen, erklären nach bewehrtem Ursachenprinzip kann man da aber nichts. Und das sehe nicht nur ich als Ende unserer Möglichkeiten, derzeit zumindest.



Also ich sehe da noch einiges an Hoffnung und Fortschritten. Wir haben in den letzten Jahrzehnten stetige Fortschritte gemacht. Sicher - wir sind noch lange nicht am Ziel. Aber die Menschheit hat auch erst 4-5 Jahrtausende nach der ersten systematischen Beobachtung von Himmelskörperbewegungen die Struktur des Sonnensystems kapiert. Wissenschaft braucht manchmal einfach Zeit.



> Also ich bin der Meinung dass wenn die USA und Russland ihr gesamtes Nuklearpotential einsetzen würden, es inerhalb der nächsten Jahre danach bakd keine Menschen oberhalb der Erde mehr geben könnte. Man muss sich mal nur reinziehen was das für Waffen sind.



Siehe oben: Sie sind weitaus weniger tödlich, als viele Annehmen. Radioaktivität tötet nun einmal langsam und abseits des radioaktiven Fallouts sind die Wirkungen von ein paar tausend Nuklearwaffen recht lokal begrenzt. Man kann damit 80% des finanziellen Vermögens der Menschheit vernichten, keine Frage, aber vermutlich nicht einmal 8% der Ackerfläche. Ich würde mich nicht einmal wundern, wenn bei einem atomaren Schlagabtausch weniger als 10% der Menschheit sterben (USA und Europa machen ja nur 10% aus und es würden eben nicht annähernd 100% Mortalität erreicht werden), aber ein paar Monate später wegen Zusammenbruch der Weltwirtschaft und des globalen Warenhandels weitere 20-30% verhungert oder an Krankheiten verrecken und ein paar Jahre später noch einmal weitere 30% in resultierenden Konflikten getötet werden.
Aber selbst dann sind noch 1-2 Milliarden Menschen weltweit übrig und bereits mit dem Wideraufbau beschäftigt. Im weiteren Verlauf wird die Weltbevölkerung gegebenenfalls noch ein Stück weiter abnehmen, weil im Zuge der Radioaktivität die Lebenserwartung um 1-2 Jahrzehnte sinken und die Zahl der Fehlgeburten deutlich steigen dürfte. Ähnliche Wirkung hätte die schlechtere (medizinische) Versorgung. Aber selbst wenn man noch nuklearen Winter einbezieht, dürfte der Tiefpunkt noch bei deutlich über 500 Millionen Menschen liegen. Um zum Überleben der Art würden 5 Millionen reichen, selbst 5000 lokal konzentriert wären eine mehr als ausreichende Keimzelle - und gerade auf der Südhalbkugel gibt es genug gebiete, die weit ab jeglicher potentieller Ziele liegen und sich schon heute primär selbst versorgen.

Fazit: Nuklearwaffen sind *******. Aber nichtmal damit lässt sich die Menschheit ausrotten.




Threshold schrieb:


> Nö, ich habe einen Vergleich gemacht, eben mit der elektromagnetischen Wechselwirkung als Kraft, die verhindert, dass Objekte mit hoher Dichte ineinander eindringen können.
> Eben vom Dach springen und am Asphalt abprallen.
> Du hast erzählt, dass es da keine Kraft gibt, sondern ein Hindernis und das ist falsch. Natürlich verhindert das eine Kraft, nämlich die elektromagnetische Wechselwirkung.
> Daher -- ich wiederhole mich da -- erzähle kein Stuss.



Okay, solangsam wird mir zumindest klar, was du sagen willst. Aber was es zur ursprünglichen Frage beiträgt, ist mir noch unklar.
Ja: Auf subatomarer Ebene betrachtet ist ein Einschlag im Asphalt keine Berührung, sondern eine Kraft, die wirkt, sobald sich die Elektronenradien von Atomen zu überlappen beginnen.
Aber: Was sagt mir das jetzt über Kräfte, die in "Nichts" A (interstellarer Raum) komplett fehlen und die in "Nichts" B (intergalaktischer Raum) so enorme Beschleunigungswirkung entfalten, dass Überblichtgeschwindigkeit erreicht wird?
Wo ist das Gegenstück zu sich überlappenden Elektronenhüllen, die plötzlich eine bei größeren Entfernungen gegebene Neutralität aufheben?




wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Das Ding heißt "Zar" (AN 602) - Gewicht: 27t.
> Nur die ekelhafte Trankription hat da "Tsar" draus gemacht.



Das Ding heißt (u.a.) РДС-220. Amerikaner haben den Spitznamen "Tsar bomb" vergeben, "Zar" ist die deutsche Transkription davon und für die Bezeichnung eines sowjetischen Waffenprojekts wohl genauso falsch/richtig, wie der amerikanische Spitzname...

Immerhin sind die Bezeichnungen alle eindeutig, nicht wie bei z.B. "Akula".



> Lies mal: Tupolew Tu-22M – Wikipedia.
> 
> Fliegt Mach 2 bis nach Berlin, Nutzlast 21t.
> Mit ein bißchen Kitzeln geht da ein Brummer vom Zar-Kaliber rein.



Fliegt Mach 2 bis es zum ersten Mal in die Nähe eines Radars kommt. Und die 220 wog 6 Tonnen mehr, als die maximale Nutzlast und hat einen viermal so großen Durchmesser, wie die größte komplett intern transportierte Waffe einer Tu-22. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass das Ding weder für einen Abwurf bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten noch in niedriger Höhe geeignet und strategisch eine vollkommene Fehlkonstruktion ist, müsste man wenn dann wohl eine Tu-160 opfern.


----------



## wuselsurfer (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> , müsste man wenn dann wohl eine Tu-160 opfern.


 Das geht auch.
Es ging nur um die Behauptung, daß es kein Trägersysteme gäbe.



RtZk schrieb:


> Wo der Regierungsbunker ist? Ziemlich sicher unter dem Kanzleramt, das man das aber öffentlich rumposaunt von Seiten der Regierung glaubst du doch selbst nicht?


 Du weißt es also nicht und hast keinerlei relevante Daten.



RtZk schrieb:


> Ein Panzer verhält sich wie ein Flugzeug? Sehr interessant.


 Es ging um Friedens- und Kriegsleistung der Motoren.
Weißt Du nicht.



RtZk schrieb:


> So leid es mir tut, aber das wird Befehlsverweigerung geben, kein (nicht geisteskranker) Pilot würde heutzutage einen Flug antreten bei dem er 100% wüsste, dass er dabei sterben wird. Als Kamikaze Pilot würde sich heute keiner mehr geben.


 Ein Pilot hat sich den Befehlen zu fügen im Kriegsfall, auch wenn er dabei seil Leben lassen muß.
Das hat er BEEIDET.
Weißt Du nicht.



RtZk schrieb:


> Chernobyl ist das englische Wort und Tsar ist ebenfalls das englische Wort,


Nein, es ist das transliterierte tschechische Wort zum englischen.
Weiß Du auch nicht.



RtZk schrieb:


> des Englischen bist du doch sicher mächtig oder?


 Ich kann sogar ganz passabel Russisch in Wort und Schrift (12 Jahre Schule (ZAPO, Lehre, Studium) und war drei Wochen in der Ukraine in den 80er Jahren.
Englisch kann ich auch so ein bißchen als Programmierer.



RtZk schrieb:


> Was es damit zu tun haben soll direkt neben Chernobyl etwas angebautes zu essen und das gleiche 300km davon entfernt ist mir aber nicht so bewusst.


 Was Entfernungen vom Ort der Quelle der Radioaktivität bewirken weißt Du auch nicht?

Weshalb unterhalte ich mich mit Unwissenden?


----------



## RtZk (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Es ist völlig unwichtig wo das Wort her kommt, es ist das im Englischen genutzte Wort. Aber ich merke schon, wenn man mit der Argumentation am Ende ist wird man eben persönlich. 

Deine Naivität das ein Eid einem Menschen heutzutage mehr wert ist als sein Leben ist schon durchaus lustig.

Der Bombenschacht einer Tu-160 nimmt keine 27t Bombe auf, da es schlicht sinnbefreit ist so eine Waffe mit zu führen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



RtZk schrieb:


> Der Bombenschacht einer Tu-160 nimmt keine 27t  Bombe auf, da es schlicht sinnbefreit ist so eine Waffe mit zu  führen.


 Ja, ja, die Megatonnenbomben werden nur als Silvesterknaller für die Leute in Nowaja Semlja oder Nevada gebaut, weil man keine Trägersysteme hat.



RtZk schrieb:


> Deine Naivität das ein Eid einem Menschen heutzutage mehr wert ist als sein Leben ist schon durchaus lustig.


Die Piloten aus den Golfkriegen sind gar nicht tot?

Die Amis lügen uns die Hucke voll.
Und in Syrien haben die Alliierten sicher mit Lenkdrachen und Schweinefleischtorpedos angegriffen.

Manchmal frage ich mich wirklich ... .


----------



## RtZk (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ja, ja, die Megatonnenbomben werden nur als Silvesterknaller für die Leute in Nowaja Semlja oder Nevada gebaut, weil man keine Trägersysteme hat.
> 
> 
> Die Piloten aus den Golfkriegen sind gar nicht tot?
> ...



Es gibt keine einzige dieser Waffen mehr, sie wurde ein Mal als Machtdemonstration gezündet, einen Verwendungszweck im Krieg hatte sie aber keine Sekunde, aber das die 1-2 mt Sprengköpfe die verwendet werden würden laut dir genauso viel Fläche benötigen wie ein 50mt ist auch interessant. 
Aha es gab also Piloten im Golfkrieg die gestartet sind und zu 100% wussten das sie dabei sterben ? Nein gab es sicherlich nicht.


----------



## compisucher (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

@wuselsurfer
KEIN einziger Einsatz, zumindest in der NATO und somit auch bei den Amis wird nicht ohne FWAC (ForwardAircontroller) + SAR Team ausgeführt.

Somit, bevor auch nur ein einziger Kampfjet startet, der ein Boden- oder Luftziel bekämpfen soll, fliegen Sentrys los und checken alles vorneweg ab.
Dann starten die High Altitude Cover, beim Flugzeugträger FA-18 mit AGM-88 Raketen, dann starten die SARs und fliegen bis auch ca. 50-100 Meilen an das/die Ziel(e) heran.
Erst dann starten die Kampfjets.

Die Gründe liegen auf der Hand:
Jeder Pilot kostet in der Ausbildung ein Vermögen und der Ehrenkodex gerade bei  den Amis (aber auch generell in der NATO)  ist der, jeder wird herausgeholt, egal wir immens der Aufwand ist.
Jedes Flugzeug kostet ebenfalls Unsummen und hat u. U. Technologie, die nicht in Feindeshand fallen darf.
KEIN einziger Pilot in einer modernen Armee fliegt Selbstmordeinsätze,  selbst in einem Atomkriegszenario.
Ein ähnliches  Cover- and Rescue System haben auch (exemplarisch) Staaten wie Russland, China, Indien und Japan.

Die Kamikaze aus WKII waren extreme Ausnahmen und nur ganz wenige waren wirklich freiwillig dabei, die meisten wurden innerhalb des jap. Ehrenkodex dazu gezwungen.
Von vereinzelten Ausnahmen anderer Nationen, bei denen sich Wahnsinnige waidwund getroffen auf irgendwelche Ziele gestürzt haben, darf man nicht auf die Allgemeinheit schießen.

Selbst im Kalten Krieg haben B-52 Bomber, die Russland direkt mit Atomwaffen angreifen sollten, klare Landeplätze innerhalb der regulären Reichweiten bekommen.
Für die russischen Bear-Bomber gab es für den gleichen Zweck sieben 5 km lange Notlandepisten auf Kamchatka.


----------



## behemoth85 (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es sind zusammen nicht einmal 15000 Sprengköpfe, davon sind weniger als 4000 einsatzbereit, und davon ist wiederum ein Teil für taktischen Einsätze und Kurzstreckensysteme vorgesehen. Bleiben vielleicht 3000, die auf Interkontinental- und Langstreckenraketen abschussbereit montiert sind und bei 3 bis 7 Sprengköpfen für einige Raketen macht das deutlich unter 2000 "Nuklearraketen", nicht "30000". Vielleicht sind es 3000 inklusive China, Indien, Pakistan, Frankreich, England und Israel.
> 
> Konkrete Zahlen für Russland laut Wiki: 320 landgestützte Raketen und auf U-Booten 3x 16 Bulava, ggf. 20 weitere (Boot könnte sie tragen, wird aber für Tests genutzt und ist möglicherweise gar nicht oder nicht voll bestückt), 6x16Sineva und 3x16 Vysota. Macht rund 500 insgesamt - einschließlich derjenigen, die aufgrund von Wartung oder Defekt gar nicht einsatzbereit sind. Bei den USA dürften es weniger sein, dass sie konsequenter auf MIRV gesetzt haben.



Tatsache, weit weniger als ich im Kopf hatte. Dennoch meine ich gehört zu haben dass das potenatiale Arsenal der USA u Russland weit größer ist.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und zum Schadenspotential: In Hiroshima waren kurz vor dem Abwurf schätzungsweise 350000 Menschen. Die höchsten Schätzungen zu Opferzahlen inklusive Langzeitfolgen liegen bei 160000, also weniger als 50%. In Nagasaki steht es 260000 zu 80000, weniger als 30%. Das ist wohlgemerkt jeweils inklusive der Toten durch die folgenden Feuerstürme und bei mangelhafter medizinischer Versorgung. Atomwaffen machen das Leben zur Hölle, zum Teil über Generationen. Aber sie beenden es nur für einen Teil der Betroffenen



Zum Schadenspotential ? Würde eine Atombombe heutiger Zeit in Hiroshima einschlagen könntest du deine Opferzahlen wohl am schnellsten mit 100% ausdrücken. Netter Versuch aber das waren damals Bomben mit vlt 15t ? Heutige Atombomben besitzen ungefähr 30x mehr Sprengkraft. So viel zum Schadenspotential. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ob dem so ist, ist meines Wissens nach hochumstritten und es gibt eine ganze Menge Wissenschaftler, die unser Universum als deterministisch betrachten. Um genau zu sein: Das ist die Grundannahme der Naturwissenschaften als solche.



Wenn die Ausnahme die Regel bestätigt, ist das doch auch etwas deterministisches. Laut dem im Video erwähntem Mathematiker https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xR_S6oZuyqc ist es aber nicht möglich alles zu wissen weil alles stäts in einem Wandel ist. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Alle drei Beispiele starteten mit physikalischen Beobachtungen. "E=mc²"? "E" ist keine Mathematik. "m" ist keine Mathematik. "c" ist keine Mathematik. "=" ist unter anderem Mathematik, aber auch banale Kausalität, nur "²" könnte man als reine Mathematik werten.



Das ist wohl eine Frage der Betrachtung. Physikalische Beobachtungen sind im Prinzip Mathematik, genau wie alles andere durch Zahlen ausgedrückt werden kann. Das ist eine Natursprache die stattfindet. Dann kannst du ja gleich fragen ob die Mathematik erfunden oder entdeckt worden ist. 

E=mc ist eine Gleichung die funktioniert, wo bitte soll das keine Mathematik sein ? Das ist Mathematik zum anfassen  



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Also ich sehe da noch einiges an Hoffnung und Fortschritten. Wir haben in den letzten Jahrzehnten stetige Fortschritte gemacht. Sicher - wir sind noch lange nicht am Ziel. Aber die Menschheit hat auch erst 4-5 Jahrtausende nach der ersten systematischen Beobachtung von Himmelskörperbewegungen die Struktur des Sonnensystems kapiert. Wissenschaft braucht manchmal einfach Zeit.



Natürlich braucht es Zeit, aber physikalische Grenzen sind eben Grenzen. Hab da das Doppelspalteperiment im Sinn, bis heute weiß man eben nicht warum sich kline Teilchen und einzelne Elemente anders verhalten wie große Stoffe, vorallem hat man keine Idee wie man das herausfinden könnte. Das ist wie eine andere Welt. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sie sind weitaus weniger tödlich, als viele Annehmen. Radioaktivität tötet nun einmal langsam und abseits des radioaktiven Fallouts sind die Wirkungen von ein paar tausend Nuklearwaffen recht lokal begrenzt



Das ist schlicht falsch. Nur weil Radioaktivität langsamer tötet ist sie nicht weniger tödlich. Was Fallouts betrifft sind Vorhersagen praktisch unmöglich, weil das Weltklima kurz nach dem Atomkrieg komplett aus den Fugen geraten würde. Schuld wäre ein mit Staub bedekter Himmel, überall auf der Erde sind sich Analysten sicher. 

Was viele falsch annehmen ist die Größe unserer Erde, sie ist klein. Ein Vulkanausbruch könnte theoretisch schon den Himmel für große Regionen bedecken, was erst der Schutt aus allen Metropolen zusammen ? 

Wenn wirklich 1-2 Mrd Menschen überleben sollten würde kurz darauf ein Massensterben folgen. Eine erneute Bevölkerung  der Erde wäre nicht möglich, vorerst. Wie lange, wäre von der Zerstörung abhängig. Gemessen an Halbwertszeiten sind Prognosen aber alles andere als vielversprechend. Die Menschheit wäre am Rand ihrer Exystenz.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Möglich wärs doch" kann man nicht falsifizieren, aber "verstehen" und "erklären" sind eigentlich per Definition an (logisches) "Denken" geknüpft. Es gibt sicherlich andere Wege, etwas zu erfahren und vielleicht auch einen Teil seiner Eigenschaften zu begreifen. Aber was soll die Abstraktion von "ich habe X beobachtet" zu "x funktioniert so und so" und vor allem "hinter X kommt nichts mehr, ich habe es vollkommen verstanden" sein, wenn nicht "denken"?



Ich weiß es nicht, kann es mir auch nicht vorstellen. Denken war nur ein wages Beispiel, mir gehts aber einfach nur darum dass Aliens nicht unbedingt aus Kolenstoffverbindungen sein müssen nur weil wir kein anderes komplekses Leben kennen.


----------



## Adi1 (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sie sind weitaus weniger tödlich, als viele Annehmen. Radioaktivität tötet nun einmal langsam und abseits des radioaktiven Fallouts sind die Wirkungen von ein paar tausend Nuklearwaffen recht lokal begrenzt. Man kann damit 80% des finanziellen Vermögens der Menschheit vernichten, keine Frage, aber vermutlich nicht einmal 8% der Ackerfläche. Ich würde mich nicht einmal wundern, wenn bei einem atomaren Schlagabtausch weniger als 10% der Menschheit sterben (USA und Europa machen ja nur 10% aus und es würden eben nicht annähernd 100% Mortalität erreicht werden), aber ein paar Monate später wegen Zusammenbruch der Weltwirtschaft und des globalen Warenhandels weitere 20-30% verhungert oder an Krankheiten verrecken und ein paar Jahre später noch einmal weitere 30% in resultierenden Konflikten getötet werden.
> Aber selbst dann sind noch 1-2 Milliarden Menschen weltweit übrig und bereits mit dem Wideraufbau beschäftigt. Im weiteren Verlauf wird die Weltbevölkerung gegebenenfalls noch ein Stück weiter abnehmen, weil im Zuge der Radioaktivität die Lebenserwartung um 1-2 Jahrzehnte sinken und die Zahl der Fehlgeburten deutlich steigen dürfte. Ähnliche Wirkung hätte die schlechtere (medizinische) Versorgung. Aber selbst wenn man noch nuklearen Winter einbezieht, dürfte der Tiefpunkt noch bei deutlich über 500 Millionen Menschen liegen. Um zum Überleben der Art würden 5 Millionen reichen, selbst 5000 lokal konzentriert wären eine mehr als ausreichende Keimzelle - und gerade auf der Südhalbkugel gibt es genug gebiete, die weit ab jeglicher potentieller Ziele liegen und sich schon heute primär selbst versorgen.
> 
> Fazit: Nuklearwaffen sind *******. Aber nichtmal damit lässt sich die Menschheit ausrotten.



Du begehst aber einen gewaltigen  Denkfehler,

wir reden hier nicht über solche kleinen Spassmacher, wie in Hiroshima 

Sry, dass war schon grausam genug 

Sollte es mal zu einem weltweiten Schlagabtausch kommen,
werden wohl in erster Linie die großen Ballungszentren in Amerika, Europa und Asien betroffen sein,
die Tundra in Russland oder Alaska werden sicherlich keine taktischen Ziele sein 

Die meisten heute modernen Kernwaffen sind Wasserstoffbomben auf Plutoniumbasis,

Dir dürfte schon klar sein, was das mit der Strahlung bedeutet

No-Go-Areas auf hunderte von Jahren,
weltweit verwirbelt über die Jetstreams,
richtige "sichere" Regionen wird es wohl nicht mehr geben


----------



## wuselsurfer (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



compisucher schrieb:


> Somit, bevor auch nur ein einziger Kampfjet startet, der ein Boden- oder Luftziel bekämpfen soll, fliegen Sentrys los und checken alles vorneweg ab.
> Dann starten die High Altitude Cover, beim Flugzeugträger FA-18 mit AGM-88 Raketen, dann starten die SARs und fliegen bis auch ca. 50-100 Meilen an das/die Ziel(e) heran.
> Erst dann starten die Kampfjets.
> 
> ...


Ja, bei der NATO gibt es mehr Kampfunterstützungstruppen als Kampftruppen, besonders bei den Amis.

Es ging mir aber um den Grundtenor:
so schlimm ist doch ein Atomkrieg nicht, und in Tschonobyl kann man prima Feten feiern.

Genau die Argumentation der Waffenproduzenten.

Da läuft mir regelmäßig die Galle über, die ich nicht mehr habe.

Anstatt sich die für die Abschaffung der immer noch über 25.000 Atomwaffen einzusetzen, wird die Wirkung verharmlost und über technische Details gequatscht.

In dieser Richtung kommt von mir nichts mehr.


----------



## RyzA (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Ich denke auch das *ruyven_macaran* die Folgen eines weltweiten Atomkriegs massiv unterschätzt.


----------



## compisucher (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ja, bei der NATO gibt es mehr Kampfunterstützungstruppen als Kampftruppen, besonders bei den Amis.
> 
> Es ging mir aber um den Grundtenor:
> so schlimm ist doch ein Atomkrieg nicht, und in Tschonobyl kann man prima Feten feiern.
> ...



OK, da bin ich vollkommen bei dir. Sorry, von meiner Seite bzgl. dem Technikgelabere.
Ich denke, keiner kann sich wirklich vorstellen, was bei einem Atomkrieg passieren kann und wird und ich hoffe inständig, dass die Menschheit nie auf den blöden Gedanken kommt, solche Waffen nochmals einsetzen zu wollen.
Wenn wir alle die ganze Kohle, die derzeit weltweit in die Rüstung fließt, sinnvoll in Menschen, Bildung, Arbeitsplätze und aber auch Umwelt und Nachhaltigkeit stecken würden, 
würden wir uns an anderer Stelle kaum über irgendwelche Flüchtlinge oder Migranten aufregen und keine Bilder von mißbrauchten oder hungernden Kindern mehr sehen.


----------



## Adi1 (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich denke auch das *ruyven_macaran* die Folgen eines weltweiten Atomkriegs massiv unterschätzt.



Jo, so wird es wohl sein 

*[SUP]239[/SUP]Pu  *ist das am meisten verwendete Isotop, welches in Kernwaffen zum Einsatz kommt,

das ist aber ein Alphastrahlung – Wikipedia,

also relativ harmlos, falls kein Teilchen davon in den Körper kommt

Wenn man jetzt aber mal die Halbwertzeit betrachtet Plutonium – Wikipedia,

dürfte ja wohl klar sein,

warum auch in tausenden Jahren,

niemand um Tschernobyl, Fukushima, Semipalatinsk

usw. leben kann 

Mit einen Atomkrieg, fange ich jetzt gar nicht erst an


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. August 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Tatsache, weit weniger als ich im Kopf hatte. Dennoch meine ich gehört zu haben dass das potenatiale Arsenal der USA u Russland weit größer ist.



Wie geschrieben: Die offizielle Zahl der Sprengköpfe inklusive demontierter liegt immerhin bei 15000 für die beiden großen, China, Indien, Pakistan und Frankreich können sicherlich weitere 5000 beisteuern. Da sind dann aber auch schon Davy Crockett & Co mit bei.
Aller Verrücktheit zum trotz wurden Atomwaffen halt nie entwickelt, um alles Leben auf dem gegnerischen Kontinent auszulöschen. Sondern um einige Dutzend bis knapp unter 100 militärisch wichtige Ziele Auszuschalten und/oder schwere Schäden an 2-3 Dutzend zivile Zentren anzurichten. Das reicht, um den Feind militärisch, wirtschaftlich und sozial zu einem Nichts einzudampfen, dass mehrere Jahrhunderte brauchen wird, ehe es auf der internationalen Bühne wieder eine Rolle spielt.



> Zum Schadenspotential ? Würde eine Atombombe heutiger Zeit in Hiroshima einschlagen könntest du deine Opferzahlen wohl am schnellsten mit 100% ausdrücken. Netter Versuch aber das waren damals Bomben mit vlt 15t ? Heutige Atombomben besitzen ungefähr 30x mehr Sprengkraft. So viel zum Schadenspotential.



Fat Man wird auf 21 kt geschätzt, die Standard-Sprengköpfe der Minuteman III liegen bei um die 200 kt (verschiedene yields möglich), die Trident II sind mit 100 kt bestückt. Die alte russische Topol trägt immerhin 1*800 kt, soll aber gegen MIRVed Yars mit 150 bis 500 kt ersetzt werden. Die neuen Bulava nutzen die 150 kt bereits. Grundsätzlich sind die MT-Monster der Hochphase des kalten Krieges ein Ding der Vergangenheit. Damals hatte man große Probleme überhaupt auf große Entfernung ein Ziel zu treffen und es gab keine wirkungsvollen Gegenmaßnahmen. Also man hat wenige Sprengköpfge gebaut, die eine Militärbasis auch dann noch vernichten, wenn sie >500 m daneben einschlagen. Heutigen Abwehrsystemen werden Erfolgsraten irgendwo zwischen 40 und bis weit über 90% nachgesagt, was aber durchkommt kann man auf 10 m genau im Ziel platzieren. Ein Ziel, dass vermutlich deutlich kleiner ist, denn moderne Kommunikationstechniken und nicht zuletzt Schadensvermeidungsstrategien in Angesicht großer Atomwaffen haben dazu geführt, dass wichtige militärische Anlagen in kleine, räumlich getrennte Funktionseinheiten aufgeteilt und verteilt wurden. => Heute startet man lieber mehrere kleine Sprengköpfe, die multiple Ziele präzise anfliegen können und deren hohe Anzahl gegnerische Verteidigungssysteme überfordert.
Umgekehrt gibt es aber keine Metropolen-Vernichter mehr. Man darf dabei auch nicht vergessen, dass der Zerstörungsradius einer Bombe nicht annähernd linear mit ihrer Stärke steigt. Zum einen wäre da schon einmal die quadratische Abhängigkeit zwischen Fläche und Radius: Um einen doppelt so großen Kreis zu zerstören braucht man viermal mehr Energie. Zum anderen ist die Wirkung sehr ungleichmäßig verteilt, ein Großteil der Energie wirkt in unmittelbarer Nähe zum Einschlagsort. Hier viermal mehr Energie wirken zu lassen, bringt rein gar nichts - kaputter als kaputt geht nicht mehr. Um den äußeren Rand des Zerstörungskreises auch nur ein Bisschen zu weiten, muss man also in der Mitte einen extremen Overkill veranstalten und massig Energie wortwörtlich in den (dann gasförmigen) Sand setzen. "Besser" ist es, mehrere kleine Explosionen über die Flache zu verteilen.



> Das ist wohl eine Frage der Betrachtung. Physikalische Beobachtungen sind im Prinzip Mathematik, genau wie alles andere durch Zahlen ausgedrückt werden kann. Das ist eine Natursprache die stattfindet. Dann kannst du ja gleich fragen ob die Mathematik erfunden oder entdeckt worden ist.
> 
> E=mc ist eine Gleichung die funktioniert, wo bitte soll das keine Mathematik sein ? Das ist Mathematik zum anfassen



Dann habe ich wohl ein grundsätzlich anderes Begriffsverständnis. Für mich enthält die Beobachtung und Schlussfolgerung "Apfel fällt vom Baum. Es muss eine Kraft geben, die ihn fallen lässt" keinerlei Mathematik. Und selbst die Messung und Quantifizierung dieser Kraft mittels Wage, etc. erfodert keinerlei Kentnisse von Rechenoperationen, Gleichungssystemen oder Zahlenräumen, auch wenn am Ende ein paar Ziffern auf dem Papier stehen. Die könnte man ebensogut durch eine Strichliste ersetzen und hätte das gleiche physikalische Erkenntnisniveau. Umgekehrt ist "E=mc" als reine Gleichung, ohne physikalisches Wissen darüber, was E, m und c eigentlich sind außer dem Mathematiker unbekannte, beliebge Variablen, schlicht wertlos.



> Natürlich braucht es Zeit, aber physikalische Grenzen sind eben Grenzen. Hab da das Doppelspalteperiment im Sinn, bis heute weiß man eben nicht warum sich kline Teilchen und einzelne Elemente anders verhalten wie große Stoffe, vorallem hat man keine Idee wie man das herausfinden könnte. Das ist wie eine andere Welt.



Als Aussenstehender frage ich mich da auch immer, ob die Physiker nicht grundsätzlich falsch an die Sache herangehen. "Feststellung: Elektromagnetische Strahlung verhält sich nicht so, wie unsere Theorien vorhersagen" nächster Schritt: "Lass Messsysteme nehmen, die einzig auf elektromagnetischer Strahlung basieren und ihre Ergebnisse anhand von Formeln interpretieren, in denen die maximale Geschwindigkeit elektromagnetischer Strahlung -ermittelt mit eben genannten Messsystemen- eine zentrale Rolle spielt."

Bin kein Physiker, aber die Gefahr von Zirkelschlüssen erscheint so verdammt hoch, dass ich jedesmal sehr misstrauisch werde, wenn ein Physiker selbst sagt, dass kein einziger Mensch mehr alle Theorien überblickt.



> Das ist schlicht falsch. Nur weil Radioaktivität langsamer tötet ist sie nicht weniger tödlich.



Für das Individuum nicht, das stimmt. Aber hier ging es um die Art. Und die Art wird nur gefährdet, wenn der Tod vor der Fortpflanzung eintritt. Ob du mit 90 friedlich einschläfst oder mit 40 an Krebs verrekst (oder endlich einer seit Geburt bestehender Missbildung erliegst), weil es nur noch verstrahltes Essen gibt, ist für die Erhaltung von _Homo sapiens_ irrelevant, weil die Art mit 14-15 (bei guter Nahrungslage sogar deutlich früher) geschlechtsreif wird und ihre maximale Fruchtbarkeit spätestens in den 20ern erreicht. In unserer heutigen Zivilisation sind zwar wesentlich ältere Eltern üblich, aber genau diese Zivilisationn würde nach einem Atomkrieg eh zusammenbrechen. Wir sind zwar keine Kakerlaken, bei denen wenige Monate für komplette Generationen reichen, aber solange ~30 Jahre noch ein realistisches Lebensalter sind, wird der Mensch nicht aussterben. Und wie gesagt: Dieses Alter muss nicht im zentralberliner Zar-Krater erreicht werden, sondern irgendwo in französisch Polynesien, Zentralafrika oder Südaustralien, wo niemand hinzielt und allenfalls ein Bisschen globaler Fallout niedergeht. Ich bin gerade zu faul, die Athmosphärentests einzeln rauszusuchen, aber laut Wiki gab es zumindest 604 Tests außerhalb des Sperrvertrages gegen eben solche. Darunter sind auch ein paar unterirdische, die schlicht älter als der Vertrag sind, aber wenn mir mal 500 geschätzte oberirdische Nuklearexplosionen, die dieser Planet nebst Kraftwerksstörfällen bereits erlebt hat ohne dass es zu nenneswerten Auswirkungen außerhalb der unmittelbaren Testregion kam, mit den oben genannten 4000, inkl. der kleineren Atomnationen vielleicht 5000 einsatzbereiten Sprengköpfen insgesamt vergleicht, dann halte ich die Gesamt-Fallout-Menge für zu gering, um auch am sprichtwörtlichen Arsch der Welt tödliche Strahlungsschäden zu verursachen.



> Was viele falsch annehmen ist die Größe unserer Erde, sie ist klein. Ein Vulkanausbruch könnte theoretisch schon den Himmel für große Regionen bedecken, was erst der Schutt aus allen Metropolen zusammen ?



Was viele falsch annehmen, ist die Größe von Vulkanen. Krakatau, der 1883 irgendwie doch kein globales Massensterben und das Ende der Menschheit ausgelöst hat, wird auf 200 Mt geschätzt, viermal so stark wie die gezündete Version der Zar-Bombe. Die beste Zahl, die ich für das globale Atomarsenal finden konnte, waren 6 Gt insgesamt, als 15 Krakataus. Der in die Athmosphäre geschleuderte Staub wäre aber noch geringer, als diese Zahl annehmen lässt, schließlich explodieren Vulkane aus der Erde heraus und schleudern Material gezielt in die Höhe, während die großen Nuklearwaffen sind alle für oberirdischen Einsatz 
konzipiert sind (Bunker Buster sind vergleichsweise klein) und nur Aufwindeerzeugen, die Staub mitreißen. Wenn die Menschheit es darauf anlegt, kann sie vielleicht das Äquivalent von 10 großen Vulkanausbrüchen verursachen. Wenn man die Waffen eher mit militärischer Zielsetzung nutzt (was mir irgendwie naheliegend erscheint, Begründung verweigere ich  ) vielliecht deren 5. Das wäre genug, um die aktuellen Auswirkungen den Klimaerwärmung für 3-4 Jahre zu kompensieren, mehr nicht.



> Ich weiß es nicht, kann es mir auch nicht vorstellen. Denken war nur ein wages Beispiel, mir gehts aber einfach nur darum dass Aliens nicht unbedingt aus Kolenstoffverbindungen sein müssen nur weil wir kein anderes komplekses Leben kennen.



Beim Kohlenstoff bin ich voll bei dir (s.o.), die Konzentration auf Stoffverbindungen, die bei 1 bar/20 °C toll für komplexe Lebensformen sind, ist irreführend. Aber Logik bleibt halt Logik, auch wenn sie auf anderer Hardware läuft. Und Fortschritt ohne Logik - da fehlt zumindest mir jegliche Phantasie für.




Adi1 schrieb:


> Du begehst aber einen gewaltigen  Denkfehler,
> 
> wir reden hier nicht über solche kleinen Spassmacher, wie in Hiroshima
> 
> Sry, dass war schon grausam genug



Boud to happen. Wir reden über das (Nicht-)Ende der Menschheit. Aber wie oben dargelegt: So viel größer sind die heutigen Party-Böller gar nicht mehr.



> Sollte es mal zu einem weltweiten Schlagabtausch kommen,
> werden wohl in erster Linie die großen Ballungszentren in Amerika, Europa und Asien betroffen sein,
> die Tundra in Russland oder Alaska werden sicherlich keine taktischen Ziele sein



Meine Worte. Aber besagte Tundra ist nicht annähernd so Menschenleer, wie idyllische Naturreportagen einem glauben machen wollen. Es gibt kaum noch einen Teil der Erde, wo du nicht alle paar Kilometer eine menschliche Ansiedlung hast. Und gerade die Leute, die da leben, sind auch in der Lage sich bei Zusammenbruch der Zivilisation weiter zu versorgen. Man müsste schon so große/viele Bomben auf New York abwerfen, dass der resultierende Fallout im Tschad binnen weniger Jahre tödlich wirkt, um die Menschheit als ganzes zu gefährden. Aber unser gesamtes nukleares Potential ist mehrere Zehnterpotenzen kleiner, als dafür nötig wäre. Mit dem, was wir haben, können wir nur unsere Gesellschaft, unsere Zivilsation und 90% der Weltbevölkerung vernichten und damit Lebensstandard und Population von _Homo sapiens_ auf den durchschchnittlichen Stand von vor ~1000-1500 Jahren (bei komplett anderer geopgraphischer Verteilung) zurückwerfen. Aber das ist bekanntermaßen eben ein Stand, aus dem binnen eines Jahrtausends eine Volk raumfahrender Primaten mit totaler globaler Dominanz und der Fähigkeit zum milliardenfachen Massenmord resultieren kann.



> Die meisten heute modernen Kernwaffen sind Wasserstoffbomben auf Plutoniumbasis,
> 
> Dir dürfte schon klar sein, was das mit der Strahlung bedeutet



Relativ zur Sprengkraft sind H-Bomben günstiger als Plutonium basierte Waffen, weil sie (abseits des Fissionszünders) keine schweren Isotope mit nenneswerter Halbwertszeit enthalten. Bleibende Wirkung resultiert hier "nur" aus der Sekundärradioaktivität (die sich nicht von einer Fissionsbombe unterscheidet).



> No-Go-Areas auf hunderte von Jahren,
> weltweit verwirbelt über die Jetstreams,
> richtige "sichere" Regionen wird es wohl nicht mehr geben



Jetstreams wirken nur entlang der Breitengrade und auch da relativ zwischen den Hadley- und Ferrel-Zellen respektive Ferrel und Polarbereich. Aber ja: "Sichere" Zonene gemäß unserer heutigen Definition wird es selbst auf der Südhalbkugel nicht mehr geben. Das schreib ich ja auch so. Aber: "Sicher" gemäß unserer heutigen Definition bedeutet "keinerlei medizinische Auswirkungen selbst nach jahrzehntelangem Aufenthalt zu erwarten. garantiert."
"Ausreichend für die Arterhaltung" ist dagegen "kein Tod oder Verlust der Zeugungsfähigkeit in den ersten 30 Jahren zu erwarten. Zumindest nicht mit einer Wahrscheinlichkeit >50%"




Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich denke auch das *ruyven_macaran* die Folgen eines weltweiten Atomkriegs massiv unterschätzt.



DA! Er tut es schon wieder! Wie schwärzer soll ich denn noch sehen?

Ich: "90% der Menschheit wird sterben, die verbleibenden 500 Millionen können froh sein, wenn sie 40-50 werden - respektive nicht froh, weil sie diese 40-50 Jahre unter wortwörtlich mittelalterlichen Bedingungen unter ständiger Gefahr für Leib und Leben verbringen, während ihre Körper langsam vom Krebs zerfressen werden"
Er: "Du Optimist"


----------



## behemoth85 (4. August 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Also ich finde auch dass du Ruyven die globalen Folgen eines Atomkrieges etwas unterschätzt, bzw scheinst du dir sehr sicher zu darin zu sein dass diese 10% der Weltbevölkerung mit Sicherheit einen Atomkrieg samt Langzeitfolgen überlebt. Fakt ist zwar dass man so was nicht genau vorhersagen kann, aber zumindest in den Dokus über das Thema sehen die Prognosen düsterer aus als in deiner Version.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. August 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Ich sage nicht, dass 10% die Langzeitfolgen "überleben". Ich sage nur, dass sie sie lang genug überleben, um sich vorher erfolgreich Fortzupflanzen. Das ist nur rund ein Drittel der Lebenserwartung die derzeit in westlichen Industrienationen üblich ist.


----------



## RtZk (4. August 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Also ich finde auch dass du Ruyven die globalen Folgen eines Atomkrieges etwas unterschätzt, bzw scheinst du dir sehr sicher zu darin zu sein dass diese 10% der Weltbevölkerung mit Sicherheit einen Atomkrieg samt Langzeitfolgen überlebt. Fakt ist zwar dass man so was nicht genau vorhersagen kann, aber zumindest in den Dokus über das Thema sehen die Prognosen düsterer aus als in deiner Version.



Man kann die Menschheit nicht einfach so mit den vorhandenen Atomwaffwn ausrotten, akzeptiere es einfach, es gibt dazu auch Artikel im Netz wenn es dich so interessiert. 
Ein großer Komet oder Asteroid hingegen würde das ganz locker hinbekommen, zumindest solange es keine extraterristrischen Kolonien gibt.
Aber ansonsten sehe ich eher schwarz für unsere lieben Weltuntergangs Fans.


----------



## RyzA (4. August 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Mal Abseits von den Killerszenarien mal eine ganz andere Frage:

Was meint ihr... gibt es sowas wie Zeit wirklich oder wurde die nur vom Menschen erschaffen?

Die Zeiteinteilung schon also 365 Tage, 24 Stunden am Tag, 60 Minuten pro Stunde, 60 Sekunden usw. 
Aber gibt es sowas wie Zeit wirklich?
Unser Bewußtsein ist in der Lage Zeiträume wahrzunehmen. Das kann dann doch nur eine Anpassung an die physikalische Realität sein.
Und meiner Meinung nach ist Zeit immer mit Bewegungen verbunden. In der Realität gibt es Bewegungen.


----------



## Two-Face (4. August 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Das ist jetzt aber schon nicht mehr wirklich physikalisch sondern schon eher philosophisch.

Es gab schon lange vor Christus so einige Philosophen und Gelehrte, welche sich mit dem Thema "Zeit" beschäftigt haben, also die Veränderungen, die der Mensch "bemerkt".
Ein Sinnesorgan, welches die Zeit direkt "wahrnimmt" hat der Mensch aber nicht.
Das hängt aber alles mit den neuronalen Verknüpfungen im Gehirn zusammen. Ist eigentlich schon mal jemand aufgefallen, dass, je älter man wird, es einem so vorkommt, als ob die Zeit immer schneller vergeht?


----------



## RtZk (5. August 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Mal Abseits von den Killerszenarien mal eine ganz andere Frage:
> 
> Was meint ihr... gibt es sowas wie Zeit wirklich oder wurde die nur vom Menschen erschaffen?
> 
> ...



Was ist das denn für eine Frage^^?
Selbstverständlich gibt es Zeit, das ist gar nichts worüber man philosophieren könnte, da es schlicht ein Fakt ist. 

" gibt es sowas wie Zeit wirklich oder wurde die nur vom Menschen erschaffen?" 
"Unser Bewußtsein ist in der Lage Zeiträume wahrzunehmen. Das kann dann doch nur eine Anpassung an die physikalische Realität sein."
Du widersprichst dir doch selbst 
Die Zeit selbst wahrnehmen können wir allerdings nicht, wobei das auch ganz interessant wäre es zu können.
Eventuell habe ich die Frage aber auch nicht richtig verstanden.


----------



## RyzA (5. August 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ein Sinnesorgan, welches die Zeit direkt "wahrnimmt" hat der Mensch aber nicht.


Deswegen schrieb ich ja "Zeiträume". Das wir die Zeit ganz exakt wahrnehmen können nicht. Nur schätzen. Bzw wir haben ein "Zeitgefühl".



> Ist eigentlich schon mal jemand aufgefallen, dass, je älter man wird, es einem so vorkommt, als ob die Zeit immer schneller vergeht?


Dafür gibt es eine ganz einfache psychologische Erklärung: umso älter man wird umso vergesslicher wird man. Bzw es werden mehr unrelevante Details  herausgefiltert. So "schrumpfen" die Zeiträume.



RtZk schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für eine Frage^^?
> Selbstverständlich gibt es Zeit, das ist gar nichts worüber man philosophieren könnte, da es schlicht ein Fakt ist.
> 
> " gibt es sowas wie Zeit wirklich oder wurde die nur vom Menschen erschaffen?"
> ...


Ich hatte deswegen gefragt, weil welche der Meinung sind, es wäre ein von Menschen erschaffenes Konstrukt.


----------



## Two-Face (5. August 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Deswegen schrieb ich ja "Zeiträume". Das wir die Zeit ganz exakt wahrnehmen können nicht. Nur schätzen. Bzw wir haben ein "Zeitgefühl".
> 
> 
> Dafür gibt es eine ganz einfache psychologische Erklärung: umso älter man wird umso vergesslicher wird man. Bzw es werden mehr unrelevante Details  herausgefiltert. So "schrumpfen" die Zeiträume.


Genau das liegt ja an den stetig weniger werdenden, synaptischen Verknüfpungen.
Die "schneller vergehende" Zeit ist ja praktisch das "Symptom" davon. In den ersten 4-5 Lebensjahren werden die meisten Synapsen gebildet, danach werden es weniger und ab 21 beschränkt sich das Gehirn nur noch auf das "wesentliche". Da muss man sein Gehrin schon regelmäßig mit neuen Erfahrungen "füttern", aufdass die Zeit langsamer vergeht (natürlich im psychologischen Sinn). Deswegen verging in der Schule jedes Jahr irgendwie schneller und mit 40 kommt einem noch irgendwie alles schneller und vergänglicher vor, als mit 20. 

Gott, wie's mir davor schon graut, älter werden nervt.


----------



## LastManStanding (5. August 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Mal Abseits von den Killerszenarien mal eine ganz andere Frage:
> 
> Was meint ihr... gibt es sowas wie Zeit wirklich oder wurde die nur vom Menschen erschaffen?
> 
> ...



Zeit ist sehr elementar für uns Menschen daher betrachten wenigstens wir Menschen sie als Maßgeblich.
Aber allein schon das Zeit für jeden etwas anderes bedeutet, was neben der Tasache das zeit NICHT unveränderlich ist z.b. durch Schwerkraft. Zeigt wie unwichtig sie eigentlich ist und es sich nur um eine Erfindung des Menschen handeln kann. Ein Name,..ein Name für eine "Kraft" die für uns so wahrgenommen wird wie sie ist für andere aber Unwichtig und ganz anders.


----------



## behemoth85 (5. August 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich sage nicht, dass 10% die Langzeitfolgen "überleben". Ich sage nur, dass sie sie lang genug überleben, um sich vorher erfolgreich Fortzupflanzen. Das ist nur rund ein Drittel der Lebenserwartung die derzeit in westlichen Industrienationen üblich ist.



Also ich hab mir bei der ganzen Diskussion hier zwei Dokus über einen globalen Nuklearkrieg reingezogen, in denen man den Eindruck gewann dass Leben oberhalb der Oberfläche nach so einem Krieg nicht mehr möglich wäre. 

Ich meine nichteinnmal 0,5% würden unter den Folgen eines dunkelgrauen Himmels, immer weiter steigenden Temperaturen, und vorallem einem komplett aus den Fugen geratenen Weltklimas langfristig überleben können. Kann mir kaum vorstellen wie größere Menschengruppen funktionierende Infrastrukturen betreiben würden, in einer laut Analysten äußerst lebensfeindlichen Umgebung.


----------



## behemoth85 (5. August 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



LastManStanding schrieb:


> Zeit ist sehr elementar für uns Menschen daher betrachten wenigstens wir Menschen sie als Maßgeblich.
> Aber allein schon das Zeit für jeden etwas anderes bedeutet, was neben der Tasache das zeit NICHT unveränderlich ist z.b. durch Schwerkraft. Zeigt wie unwichtig sie eigentlich ist und es sich nur um eine Erfindung des Menschen handeln kann. Ein Name,..ein Name für eine "Kraft" die für uns so wahrgenommen wird wie sie ist für andere aber Unwichtig und ganz anders.



Zeit ist dehnbar, eben genau durch die Schwerkraft welche Raum/Strecke krümmt. Zeit ist auch keine Erfindung des Menschens. Zwar noch nie gelesen aber ich hab im Regal ein über 180 Seiten langes Physikbuch über Zeit


----------



## LastManStanding (5. August 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Zeit ist dehnbar, eben genau durch die Schwerkraft welche Raum/Strecke krümmt. Zeit ist auch keine Erfindung des Menschens. Zwar noch nie gelesen aber ich hab im Regal ein über 180 Seiten langes Physikbuch über Zeit



Ich meinte damit das die Idee der Zeiteinteilung eine Erfindung des Menschen ist. Natürlich gibt es Zeit aber es bedeutet eben für jedes Objekt im Universum etwas anderes/bzw wird auch anders wahrgenommen. Zeit als solche ist im Grunde nur für den Menschen von Bedeutung. So wie es sich UNS darstellt in unserer Getakteten Welt ist das nicht die wahre Natur der Zeit. 
Was bedeuten 100/10.000/1.000.000.000 Jahre für ein kleines unwichtiges objekt wie die Erde im Universum --nichts!!! 1 Tag 1 Jahrtausend gleiche bedeutung..
Für den Menschen sind 10 Jahre schon sehr viel 100Jahre- extrem viel und 1 Tag kann schon alles bedeuten

Auch ein Tier; es lebt eben so lange wie es Lebt und freut sich sicher das es das tut und wenn es 1 Tag lebte oder 10 Jahre völlig egal.
Wahnehmung


----------



## RtZk (5. August 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Zeit ist eben relativ. 
Für uns ist eben nur die Zeit auf der Erde relevant, das die Zeit auf Jupiter geringfügig langsamer vergeht hat keine Auswirkungen auf uns.
Aber das sie nicht existiert oder eine Erfindung des Mensch sei ist ausgemachter Unsinn.


----------



## behemoth85 (5. August 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



LastManStanding schrieb:


> Ich meinte damit das die Idee der Zeiteinteilung eine Erfindung des Menschen ist. Natürlich gibt es Zeit aber es bedeutet eben für jedes Objekt im Universum etwas anderes/bzw wird auch anders wahrgenommen. Zeit als solche ist im Grunde nur für den Menschen von Bedeutung. So wie es sich UNS darstellt in unserer Getakteten Welt ist das nicht die wahre Natur der Zeit.
> Was bedeuten 100/10.000/1.000.000.000 Jahre für ein kleines unwichtiges objekt wie die Erde im Universum --nichts!!! 1 Tag 1 Jahrtausend gleiche bedeutung..
> Für den Menschen sind 10 Jahre schon sehr viel 100Jahre- extrem viel und 1 Tag kann schon alles bedeuten
> 
> ...



Im Prinzip hast du garnicht so Unrecht auch wenn du vom Zeitempfinden spricht. In der Physik ist man sich einig dass jedes noch so kleine Obiekt, eine Eigenzeit besitzt. Hier auf der Erde heisst das natürlich dass in erster Linie alles an die Zeit der Erde gebunden ist, aber es soll kleinste (unmessbare) Unterschiede geben, zwischen jedem exystenten Obiekt. Sprich wenn du dich mit jemandem aus 1 Meter Entfernung unterhälst, erlebt ihr dennoch nicht das selbe hier und jetzt, sondern stäts die Eigenzeit.


----------



## RyzA (6. August 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Interessant ist auch das Zwillingsparadoxon. Ein Zwilling verweilt auf der Erde und der andere reist mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit für ein paar Jahre durchs All. Derjenige welcher mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit gereist ist, der ist jung geblieben. Wärend der andere auf der Erde gealtert ist.
Das Zeit relativ ist sieht man außerdem am Uhrenexperiment. Eine Uhr im Flugzeug welches um die Erde fliegt geht schneller als die Uhr auf der Erde oder Erdoberfläche. Diese Messunterschiede wurden nachgewiesen.


----------



## Adi1 (6. August 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Interessant ist auch das Zwillingsparadoxon. Ein Zwilling verweilt auf der Erde und der andere reist mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit für ein paar Jahre durchs All. Derjenige welcher mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit gereist ist, der ist jung geblieben. Wärend der andere auf der Erde gealtert ist.



Das ist jetzt wieder theoretische Physik,

mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit (oder annähernd),

werden wir niemals reisen können,

weil wir dazu technisch gar nicht in der Lage sind 

Wir scheitern doch jetzt schon daran, unseren Planeten am Leben zu erhalten,

Mond, event. noch Mars,

dann ist Ruhe 

Das wars dann, aber endgültig


----------



## RyzA (6. August 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt wieder theoretische Physik,
> 
> mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit (oder annähernd),
> 
> ...


Ich weiß. Sollte ja auch nur ein Beispiel sein das Beschleunigung/Gravitation die Zeit verlangsamt. Beschleunigung und Gravitation sind nämlich nach der Relativitätstheorie das selbe.
Es können nur Teilchen mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit reisen die keine Ruhemasse haben. Sonst würden sie unendlich schwer und man bräuchte unendlich viel Energie um sie zu beschleunigen.


----------



## RtZk (6. August 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt wieder theoretische Physik,
> 
> mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit (oder annähernd),
> 
> ...



Selbstverständlich ist es möglich sich der Lichtgeschwindigkeit anzunähern, es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit bis die Technik soweit ist.


----------



## behemoth85 (7. August 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Interessant ist auch das Zwillingsparadoxon. Ein Zwilling verweilt auf der Erde und der andere reist mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit für ein paar Jahre durchs All. Derjenige welcher mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit gereist ist, der ist jung geblieben. Wärend der andere auf der Erde gealtert ist.
> Das Zeit relativ ist sieht man außerdem am Uhrenexperiment. Eine Uhr im Flugzeug welches um die Erde fliegt geht schneller als die Uhr auf der Erde oder Erdoberfläche. Diese Messunterschiede wurden nachgewiesen.



Geht noch besser: Laut RT streckt sich einem Piloten das Bild zur seiner Front wenn er annähernd in C unterwegs wär. Angenommen ich sitze auf dem Mond und sehe einen kleinen Kometen sehr schnell auf die Erde krachen. Du in deinem Raumschiff mit 90% Lichtgeschw. unterwegs siehst das selbe Szenario nur vollkommen anders. Weil du so schnell bist siehst du alles langsamer, der Komet bewegt sich in Zeitlupe für dich. Damit wir aber den Knall gleichermaßen nachvollziehen können, siehst du den Kometen vlt 90x größer als er ist. Verrückt oder ?


----------



## RyzA (7. August 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Geht noch besser: Laut RT streckt sich einem Piloten das Bild zur seiner Front wenn er annähernd in C unterwegs wär. Angenommen ich sitze auf dem Mond und sehe einen kleinen Kometen sehr schnell auf die Erde krachen. Du in deinem Raumschiff mit 90% Lichtgeschw. unterwegs siehst das selbe Szenario nur vollkommen anders. Weil du so schnell bist siehst du alles langsamer, der Komet bewegt sich in Zeitlupe für dich. Damit wir aber den Knall gleichermaßen nachvollziehen können, siehst du den Kometen vlt 90x größer als er ist. Verrückt oder ?


Das habe ich aber anders in Erinnerung:Lorentzkontraktion – Wikipedia 

Edit: Aber ich glaube, das was du meinst, ist der Effekt desjenigen der selber mit C reist. Was der in seinem System beobachtet.  Die Längenkontraktion sieht ein Beobachter von außerhalb.


----------



## Adi1 (7. August 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



RtZk schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich ist es möglich sich der Lichtgeschwindigkeit anzunähern, es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit bis die Technik soweit ist.



Nie im Leben,

Träume ruhig weiter 

Vorher sind wir alle platt hier


----------



## behemoth85 (7. August 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Edit: Aber ich glaube, das was du meinst, ist der Effekt desjenigen der selber mit C reist. Was der in seinem System beobachtet.  Die Längenkontraktion sieht ein Beobachter von außerhalb.



Hab nichts anderes beschrieben  Das ist nichts anderes als die Relativitätstheorie.


----------



## Adi1 (9. August 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Hab nichts anderes beschrieben  Das ist nichts anderes als die Relativitätstheorie.



Relativ ist vieles,

nur eben nicht die Realität


----------



## RyzA (11. August 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Relativ ist vieles,
> 
> nur eben nicht die Realität


Doch auch da!


----------



## Adi1 (14. August 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Doch auch da!



Das kommt jetzt darauf an, wie man es sieht


----------



## RyzA (16. August 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Ich habe mich auch mal wieder mit Immanuel Kant etwas beschäftigt. Ich hatte da manchmal Verständnisprobleme mit den Begrifflichkeiten.
Urteile "a priori" hatte ich nie richtig gecheckt. Aber so wie ich das verstanden habe sind das alle Urteile welche frei von Erfahrungswerten sind. Stimmt das? Also wenn man z.B. eine Mathematikaufgabe löst.
Und dann habe ich mich immer wieder gefragt was er mit der "produktiven Einbildungskraft" gemeint hat. Sie spielt wohl in der Erkenntnistheorie eine Bedeutung und ist eine Verbindung zwischen "Sinnlichkeit und Verstand". 
Kurz und weniger kompliziert gesagt kann es sich nur um die Vorstellung oder "Vorstellungskraft" handeln.
Ich war die ganze Zeit irritiert weil "Einbildung" in der Psychologie ja etwas anderes ist.

Edit: Naja, selbst Stephen Hawking hat mal geschrieben das er Kant sein Werk schwer verständlich findet.


----------



## Adi1 (17. August 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Naja, selbst Stephen Hawking hat mal geschrieben das er Kant sein Werk schwer verständlich findet.



Eben, weil uns dieser philosophische Quatsch gar nicht weiter bringt 

"Sinnbild und Verstand"?

Was hat der denn damals geraucht?

Man halte sich mal an die Naturwissenschaften,

und daran, was astrein belegt ist


----------



## RyzA (17. August 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Ich finde Geisteswissenschaften auch sehr interessant. Weil sie erforschen wie unsere Psyche funktioniert und wie wir denken. 
Philosophie ist übrigens die älteste Wissenschaft.



			
				Adi schrieb:
			
		

> "Sinnbild und Verstand"?
> 
> Was hat der denn damals geraucht?


Sinnlichkeit, nicht Sinnbild.


----------



## Adi1 (17. August 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Sinnlichkeit, nicht Sinnbild.



OK, das ändert daran aber auch nix 

Wenn wir hier nicht mal kürzer treten,

was Ressourcenverbrauch usw. angeht,

ist Ruhe im Karton 

Da brauchen wir über solchen Kleinkram gar nicht mehr zu reden


----------



## RyzA (17. August 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Das irgendwann alle Rohstoffe aufgebraucht sind ist abzusehen. Bis dahin sollten sich unsere klugen Köpfe mal nach Alternativen umsehen.
Oder wir müssen Rohstoffe von anderen Planeten abbauen. Aber erstmal geeignete finde und dahinkommen.


----------



## Adi1 (17. August 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Das irgendwann alle Rohstoffe aufgebraucht sind ist abzusehen. Bis dahin sollten sich unsere klugen Köpfe mal nach Alternativen umsehen.
> Oder wir müssen Rohstoffe von anderen Planeten abbauen. Aber erstmal geeignete finde und dahinkommen.



Nö, da haben wir keine Chance 

Alternativen gibs leider keine,

weder der Mars, noch der Mond bietet da etwas an 

Von daher, feiern wir noch mal richtig ab,
in nicht allzulanger Zeit,
ist hier Ebbe.


----------



## Gimmick (17. August 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dann habe ich wohl ein grundsätzlich anderes Begriffsverständnis. Für mich enthält die Beobachtung und Schlussfolgerung "Apfel fällt vom Baum. Es muss eine Kraft geben, die ihn fallen lässt" keinerlei Mathematik. Und selbst die Messung und Quantifizierung dieser Kraft mittels Wage, etc. erfodert keinerlei Kentnisse von Rechenoperationen, Gleichungssystemen oder Zahlenräumen, auch wenn am Ende ein paar Ziffern auf dem Papier stehen. Die könnte man ebensogut durch eine Strichliste ersetzen und hätte das gleiche physikalische Erkenntnisniveau. Umgekehrt ist "E=mc" als reine Gleichung, ohne physikalisches Wissen darüber, was E, m und c eigentlich sind außer dem Mathematiker unbekannte, beliebge Variablen, schlicht wertlos.



Da es keine allgemeine Definition von "Mathematik" gibt, ist die Überlegung ab wann man jetzt Mathe benutzt hat sowieso hinfällig. 
In der Mathematik beschäftigt man sich mit logischen Zusammenhängen und weil das alles in ganzen Sätzen zu unübersichtlich wird gibt es die mathematische Schreibweise. 

Man könnte sagen, alleine schon der Ansatz, dass es

- "Kräfte" gibt
- sich die Position des Apfels ändert
- das ganze über einen Zeitraum passiert
- und dass es da einen Zusammenhang gibt

ist Mathematik. Es wird ein logischer Zusammenhang hergestellt und kompakt in entsprechender Notation notiert. Mehr macht in Mathe eigentlich nie. 



> Als Aussenstehender frage ich mich da auch immer, ob die Physiker nicht grundsätzlich falsch an die Sache herangehen.



Die Physik basiert auf der experimentellen Überprüfung von Vermutungen. Das ist die einzig mögliche Herangehensweise. 
Man darf auch nicht vergessen, dass nichts so ist, weil es so in einer Formel steht, sondern die Formel die Beobachtung ausreichend genau beschreiben muss - und je nach Theorie ist das z.B. subatomargenau, obwohl man zu der Zeit von Elementarteilchen noch nicht wirklich was wusste.


----------



## RyzA (20. August 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Gimmick schrieb:


> Da es keine allgemeine Definition von "Mathematik" gibt, ist die Überlegung ab wann man jetzt Mathe benutzt hat sowieso hinfällig.
> In der Mathematik beschäftigt man sich mit logischen Zusammenhängen und weil das alles in ganzen Sätzen zu unübersichtlich wird gibt es die mathematische Schreibweise.


Warum gibt es keine Definition von Mathematik? Das verstehe ich nicht.
Mathe ist doch als Wissenschaft/Einzeldisziplin definiert und auch als Werkzeug/Instrument von verschiedenen anderen Wissenschaften.
Du hast doch auch begründet wie sie definiert wird. Es ist eine exakte Wissenschaft. Weil noch exakter kann man logische Zusammenhänge nicht ausdrücken.


----------



## Adi1 (22. August 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Warum gibt es keine Definition von Mathematik? Das verstehe ich nicht.



Da brauchst Du keine Definition,

das ist zwangsläufig logisch.


----------



## RyzA (22. August 2018)

*AW: Was ist RealitÃ¤t, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Da brauchst Du keine Definition,
> 
> das ist zwangsläufig logisch.


Naja, schrieb ich ja. Es ist die exakteste Form der Logik.

Laut dieser Definiton zählt Mathematik zu den Formalwissenschaften:Formalwissenschaft – Wikipedia


----------



## Adi1 (23. August 2018)

*AW: Was ist RealitÃ¤t, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Laut dieser Definiton zählt Mathematik zu den Formalwissenschaften:Formalwissenschaft – Wikipedia



Naja, nu freilich 

Ohne Mathematik, würden wir jetzt immer noch immer

noch im Mittelalter leben


----------



## behemoth85 (24. August 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Mathematik ist eine Sprache der Gesetze. In meiner Ausbildung saß ich mit einem Russen zusammen der von Phyik nix verstand. Ihm fehlte da jede Vorstellungskraft. Im Fach Physik hatte er aber als einziger eine 1. Er löste bei Prüfungen jede Aufgabe einfach durch Umstellen der Formel auf nem Schmierzettel. Selbst unser Lehrer meinte zwar dass das geht, er aber noch nie so einen in Mathe bewanderten Lehrling hatte.


----------



## Threshold (24. August 2018)

*AW: Was ist RealitÃ¤t, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Laut dieser Definiton zählt Mathematik zu den Formalwissenschaften:Formalwissenschaft – Wikipedia



Mathematik ist halt eine Strukturwissenschaft und keine Naturwissenschaft. Deswegen gibt es ja auch kein Nobelpreis in Mathematik.


----------



## RyzA (24. August 2018)

*AW: Was ist RealitÃ¤t, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Mathematik ist halt eine Strukturwissenschaft und keine Naturwissenschaft. Deswegen gibt es ja auch kein Nobelpreis in Mathematik.


Sollten sie vielleicht mal einführen. Es gibt ja auch noch für andere Kategorien den Nobelpreis. Z.B. Literatur oder Frieden.


----------



## Two-Face (24. August 2018)

*AW: Was ist RealitÃ¤t, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Sollten sie vielleicht mal einführen.


Es gibt die Fields-Medallie.

_Good Will Hunting_ nicht gesehen?


----------



## RyzA (24. August 2018)

*AW: Was ist RealitÃ¤t, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Es gibt die Fields-Medallie.
> 
> _Good Will Hunting_ nicht gesehen?


Doch doch. Weiß ich. Aber es ging hier ja um den Nobelpreis.

Edit: Der Abelpreis ist wohl auch wichtig im Bereich Mathematik.

Hat hoffentlich nicht mit Kain&Abel zu tun.

Nein... mit dem hier:Niels Henrik Abel – Wikipedia


----------



## Two-Face (24. August 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

So weit ich weiß, wurde der Nobelpreis auf genau fünf Bereiche festgelegt, die entsprechend prämiert sind.

Mathematik fällt da halt aus dem Raster, aber dafür gibt es ja eigene Auszeichnungen mit eigenen Prämien für ihre jeweiligen Teilgebiete (z.B. Informatik).
Wozu also einen sechsten Nobelpreis mit noch einer Extra-Prämie? Wäre ggü. den Physikern, Schriftstellern, Medizindern usw. nicht fair.


----------



## RyzA (24. August 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Die Prämien sind doch eher nebensächlich. Finde ich.
Klar Forschungsgelder sind auch wichtig... aber es geht doch um den Stellenwert.


----------



## Two-Face (24. August 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Der Fields-Preis ist die höchste Auszeichnung für mathematisches Wirken.
Der hat in der Wissenschaft schon den gleichen Stellenwert, wie der Nobelpreis. 

Aber trotzdem die Fields-Medallie abschaffen und stattdessen einen Nobelpreis für Mathematik einführen, oder wie? Bloß, damit die ganzen Mathematiker in einer Linie mit Einstein genannt werden?

Mathematik passt da halt irgendwo nicht rein, deswegen hat das seinen eigenen Ressort. Ein Schauspieler bekommt für eine Filmrolle auch keinen Grammy, genausowenig ein Musiker den Oscar (außer, er schreibt/singt den Filmsong ).


----------



## RyzA (24. August 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Mathematik ist wichtig und ein Werkzeug vieler Wissenschaften. 
Auch wenn ich in Mathe selber keine Leuchte bin habe ich das erkannt.


----------



## Two-Face (24. August 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Deswegen gibt's ja die Fields-Medallie.
(so wie's den Emmy für's Fernsehen und den Grammy für Musik gibt).

Das, was du monierst, ist lediglich die Popularität in der Öffentlichkeit. Keiner in der Wissenschaft würdigt Mathematik nur deshalb weniger.


----------



## Threshold (24. August 2018)

*AW: Was ist RealitÃ¤t, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Sollten sie vielleicht mal einführen. Es gibt ja auch noch für andere Kategorien den Nobelpreis. Z.B. Literatur oder Frieden.



Na ja, Frieden ist klar, wenn man bedenkt, womit Nobel seine Kohle gemacht hat. 
Wie er zur Literatur stand, weiß ich aber nicht. Jedenfalls ging es ihm vor allem um Naturwissenschaft und Forschung. Da sieht ein Mathematiker halt schlecht aus.


----------



## Gimmick (24. August 2018)

*AW: Was ist RealitÃ¤t, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Warum gibt es keine Definition von Mathematik? Das verstehe ich nicht.
> Mathe ist doch als Wissenschaft/Einzeldisziplin definiert und auch als Werkzeug/Instrument von verschiedenen anderen Wissenschaften.
> Du hast doch auch begründet wie sie definiert wird. Es ist eine exakte Wissenschaft. Weil noch exakter kann man logische Zusammenhänge nicht ausdrücken.



Ich finde, dass sich das nicht so scharf beschreiben lässt wie bei anderen (Natur)Wissenschaften. Und wenn man allgemeiner wird kann man die Eigenschaften wie "logischen Zusammenhänge" oder sowas, auch fast immer auf andere Wissenschaften anwenden. 

Aber Prinzip ist es ja richtig, Mathematik ist eine Wissenschaft, die sich mit abstrakten, logischen Zusammenhängen beschäftigt. Oder so. 

Die Field Medaille hat halt den Nachteil, dass sie nur an Mathematiker unter 40 verliehen wird. Der Nobelpreis kann auch post mortem verliehen werden.


----------



## Adi1 (24. August 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

S....... auf die Medaille 

Ohne ein mathematisches Verständnis,
würde es die anderen Naturwissenschaften gar nicht gäben


----------



## RyzA (24. August 2018)

*AW: Was ist RealitÃ¤t, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Gimmick schrieb:


> Ich finde, dass sich das nicht so scharf beschreiben lässt wie bei anderen (Natur)Wissenschaften. Und wenn man allgemeiner wird kann man die Eigenschaften wie "logischen Zusammenhänge" oder sowas, auch fast immer auf andere Wissenschaften anwenden.
> 
> Aber Prinzip ist es ja richtig, Mathematik ist eine Wissenschaft, die sich mit abstrakten, logischen Zusammenhängen beschäftigt. Oder so.


Ich meinte auch die Ausdrucksweise die sie anwendet. Das die so exakt ist. Bzw mir ist nichts bekannt was noch exakter sein könnte um Logik zu "verpacken".
Weil was kann man logischer und kürzer ausdrücken als in Formeln?




> Die Field Medaille hat halt den Nachteil, dass sie nur an Mathematiker unter 40 verliehen wird. Der Nobelpreis kann auch post mortem verliehen werden.


Danke für die Info. Das wußte ich nicht!


----------



## Threshold (24. August 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Ohne ein mathematisches Verständnis,
> würde es die anderen Naturwissenschaften gar nicht gäben



Geben schon. Letztendlich brauchst du die Mathematik, damit alle Menschen auf der Erde das gleiche verstehen und es reproduzierbar ist.
Überall auf der Erde ist 1+1=2. 
Na ja, bei den Flacherdler vermutlich nicht. Aber die lehnen ja Mathematik sowieso ab, weil alles gefälscht ist.


----------



## RyzA (24. August 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Mal eine ganz andere Frage: was macht ein Hypochonder, der zunehmend und wirklich immer mehr Krankheiten dazu bekommt?
Ist der am verzweifeln?

Und noch was anderes: was passiert wenn man Egozentriker und gleichzeitig Exzentriker ist? Geht das überhaupt?

Außerdem habe ich mich mit der dichotomen Komplexitätsreduktion beschäftigt. Die ist auch logisch.
So Yin-Yang usw.


----------



## Adi1 (25. August 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Hypochondrie ist doch eine seelische Störung,
kommt nun eine wirkliche Erkrankung dazu,
dann wird der Patient wohl davon ausgehen, das er immer schon Recht hatte.

Das wird zur Folge haben, das sich diese Erkrankung bis zum Wahn weiterentwickeln könnte.


----------



## RyzA (25. August 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Oder Erkrankungen mit denen er gar nicht gerechnet hat. Aber ich glaube auch das würde zum Wahnsinn führen. Und Realitätsverlust.

Das Thema Wahnsinn ist interessant!

Ich habe mich auch mal gefragt wie die Geschichte vom Turm zu Babel psychologisch zu interpretieren ist. Und die Konsequenz als babylonische Sprachverwirrung.
Er symbolisiert den Größenwahn. Die Strafe ist die Zerschlagung in viele verschiedene Sprachen.
Bezogen auf einen Wahnsinnigen: Wenn jemand größenwahnsinnig ist, dann ist er so abgehoben, das er sich nicht mehr auf der Wellenlänge der normal denken Menschen bewegt. Die Kommunikation funktioniert nicht mehr.

Und was würde mit Jesus passieren wenn er heute leben würde? Würde er in die Psychatrie gesperrt?


----------



## Adi1 (25. August 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Jesus hat es zwar mal gegeben,

der hat aber nie irgendwelche Wunder vollbracht,
und wurde nie vom Herrn erleuchtet. 

Das ganze wurde erst von der Kirche instrumentaliesiert,
um ihren Machtanspruch zu festigen.

Diese ganze Geschichte kannst du u_nter _Scharlatanerie in der Pfeife rauchen.


----------



## RyzA (25. August 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Ich glaube das er eine hohe Ausstrahlung hatte und psychologisch gut Menschen (positiv) beeinflussen konnte.
Und ich glaube das viele der Geschichtsschreiber/Apostel der Bibel psychologisch relativ viel Ahnung hatten. Weil man da nicht alles wort-wörtlich nehmen darf. Es werden Symbolsprachen und Metaphern verwendet.


----------



## Adi1 (25. August 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Genau,

mal ne andere Frage,

wie wird unsere Umwelt in 50 Jahren aussehen?


----------



## RyzA (25. August 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Schwer zu sagen. Ich möchte mir es eigentlich nicht vorstellen/ausmalen. Die Zeichen stehen nicht so gut für uns.
Es müßte global und zwar von *allen* radikal was gegen die Klimaerwärmung und Umweltverschmutzungen (plastikmüll in Meeren usw) unternommen werden.
Sonst kriegen wir die Quittung. Oder unsere Kinder.
Irgendein schlauer Kopf sagte mal " es ist 5 vor 12". Ich befürchte fast es ist schon 2 vor zwölf. Also es wird allerhöchste Zeit.


----------



## Adi1 (25. August 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Ja, der Point of no Return ist schon längst überschritten.. 

Nö, es ist 10 nach 12,

es geht abwärts, nur will das keiner wahrhaben


----------



## RyzA (25. August 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Ganz so pessimistisch sehe ich das nicht. Aber es wird wirklich Zeit das alle gemeinsam was dagegen unternehmen.


----------



## Adi1 (27. August 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ganz so pessimistisch sehe ich das nicht. Aber es wird wirklich Zeit das alle gemeinsam was dagegen unternehmen.



Wer soll denn hier noch die Karre aus dem Dreck ziehen?


----------



## Threshold (27. August 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Und was würde mit Jesus passieren wenn er heute leben würde? Würde er in die Psychatrie gesperrt?



Vermutlich hätte er seinen eigenen Youtube Kanal und diverse Follower bei Instagram und Snapchat.


----------



## RyzA (27. August 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Ich bin zu der Erkenntis gekommen das Gott allgegenwärtig ist. Er beobachtet uns, aber greift nicht ein. Er hat uns den Auftrag gegeben das Gute in die Welt zu bringen und zu bewaren.


----------



## Threshold (28. August 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Er hat uns den Auftrag gegeben das Gute in die Welt zu bringen und zu bewaren.



Also den Planeten ausbeuten.


----------



## Adi1 (28. August 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich bin zu der Erkenntis gekommen das Gott allgegenwärtig ist. Er beobachtet uns, aber greift nicht ein. Er hat uns den Auftrag gegeben das Gute in die Welt zu bringen und zu bewaren.



Naja, schaust Du denn auch mal was in der Welt so abgeht?

Was Gutes wird denn hier eigentlich noch bewahrt oder gebracht?

Vor Zorn müsste der jetzt eigentlich ausrasten,
und die Menschheit bestrafen.

Aber was passiert?

Richtig , gar nix, weil es eine solche übergeordnete Macht gar nicht gibt. 

Denn einzigen "Gott" den es für uns gibt,
ist unsere gute Sonne,
dass haben schon die allerersten Urvölker verstanden,
danach kamen doch nur Scharlatane,
und machtgeile Despoten.


----------



## RtZk (28. August 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich bin zu der Erkenntis gekommen das Gott allgegenwärtig ist. Er beobachtet uns, aber greift nicht ein. Er hat uns den Auftrag gegeben das Gute in die Welt zu bringen und zu bewaren.



Ich erzähle dir ich habe gerade eben einen Geist gesehen, glaubst du es mir ? Denn du scheinst ja alles zu glauben, egal ob belegbar oder nicht.
„Gott“ und „übernatürliche Wesen“ waren schon immer nur etwas womit Personen die Ängste der Menschen lindern wollten um Macht und Geld zu erlangen.
Leute wie Jesus gibt es heute zu hauf, es rennen massenhaft selbsternannter Abgesandte „Gottes“ rum, nur schafft es heute eben keiner mehr die Vormachtstellung der Weltrelgionen ins Wanken zu bringen. 
Alleine schon die naive Vorstellung Gott hätte uns „erschaffen“ es gibt ohne jeden Zweifel Millionen  intelligenter Zivilisationen alleine im beobachtbaren Universum, weshalb, insofern es einen Gott gäbe, sollte er sich für uns interessieren?


----------



## blautemple (28. August 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



RtZk schrieb:


> es gibt ohne jeden Zweifel Millionen  intelligenter Zivilisationen alleine im beobachtbaren Universum, weshalb, insofern es einen Gott gäbe, sollte er sich für uns interessieren?



Das können wir mit unserem derzeitigen Wissen unmöglich sagen. Es kann genauso gut sein das wir aktuell tatsächlich das einzige intelligente Leben im gesamten Universum sind


----------



## Adi1 (28. August 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



blautemple schrieb:


> Das können wir mit unserem derzeitigen Wissen unmöglich sagen. Es kann genauso gut sein das wir aktuell tatsächlich das einzige intelligente Leben im gesamten Universum sind



Ja, das weiß keiner 

Aber in unserer nächsten Nachbarschaft wurden schon sehr 
viele Exoplaneten in einer habitablen Zone entdeckt,

die Wahrscheinlichkeit, das wir die einzigen sind, 
in den unendliche Weiten des Universums,
mit Milliarden von Galaxien dürfte doch "Null" betragen.


----------



## RtZk (28. August 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



blautemple schrieb:


> Das können wir mit unserem derzeitigen Wissen unmöglich sagen. Es kann genauso gut sein das wir aktuell tatsächlich das einzige intelligente Leben im gesamten Universum sind



Die Wahrscheinlichkeit dafür geht gegen Null, sprich es ist schlicht nicht möglich.


----------



## blautemple (28. August 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Wie gesagt, wir können weder mit Sicherheit sagen das es so ist noch das es nicht so ist.
Genauso wenig können wir sagen wie wahrscheinlich es ist das wir die einzigen sind.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## RtZk (28. August 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



blautemple schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, wir können weder mit Sicherheit sagen das es so ist noch das es nicht so ist.
> Genauso wenig können wir sagen wie wahrscheinlich es ist das wir die einzigen sind.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Wir haben mittlerweile einige Planeten entdeckt, eine gewisse Zahl davon ist erdähnlich, von diesen wiederum befindet sich eine gewisse Anzahl, in der für uns ähnlich Lebewesen, in der habitable Zone ihres Sternes/ ihrer Sterne. Auf diesen ist es potenziell möglich, dass sich Leben, welches unserem ähnlich ist, entwickelt.
An Hand solcher (und anderer) Faktoren ist es möglich eine ungefähre Anzahl  für Leben und intelligentes Leben, das unserem ähnelt, in der Milchstraße zu berechnen. 
Es ist davon auszugehen, dass sich unsere Galaxie in diesen Belangen nicht sonderlich von anderen unterscheidet. 
Man schätzt heute, dass wir bisher nur 10% des beobachtbaren Universum mit der heutigen Technik beobachten können, das heißt man geht von rund 1 Billionen Galaxien alleine im Beobachtbaren Universum aus, da das Universum eventuell gar keine Grenzen hat, sondern unendlich groß ist, ist es völlig ausgeschlossen, dass wir die einzige auf kohlenstoffbasierende intelligente Lebensform sind.  
Dabei haben wir völlig ignoriert, dass es auch intelligentes „Leben“ aus anderen Elementen geben könnte.

Bedauerlicherweise werden wir wohl nie selbst, aufgrund der Entfernung, in Kontakt mit anderen intelligenten Lebensformen treten können, denn dies würde den Religionen den Gar aus machen.


----------



## blautemple (28. August 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Und noch mal, da ist nichts ausgeschlossen. Wir wissen es einfach nicht. Du wirst keinen Wissenschaftler finden, der dir sagen wird, ja es gibt zu 100% anderes (intelligentes) Leben im Universum. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## RyzA (28. August 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



RtZk schrieb:


> Ich erzähle dir ich habe gerade eben einen Geist gesehen, glaubst du es mir ? Denn du scheinst ja alles zu glauben, egal ob belegbar oder nicht.
> „Gott“ und „übernatürliche Wesen“ waren schon immer nur etwas womit Personen die Ängste der Menschen lindern wollten um Macht und Geld zu erlangen.
> Leute wie Jesus gibt es heute zu hauf, es rennen massenhaft selbsternannter Abgesandte „Gottes“ rum, nur schafft es heute eben keiner mehr die Vormachtstellung der Weltrelgionen ins Wanken zu bringen.
> Alleine schon die naive Vorstellung Gott hätte uns „erschaffen“ es gibt ohne jeden Zweifel Millionen  intelligenter Zivilisationen alleine im beobachtbaren Universum, weshalb, insofern es einen Gott gäbe, sollte er sich für uns interessieren?


Ich glaube eben nicht alles. Aber in meinen Weltbild hat Gott auch noch einen Platz.  Es gab/gibt auch zahlreiche Wissenschaftler die trotzdem an Gott glauben.
Das kann man miteinander vereinbaren.


----------



## RtZk (28. August 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich glaube eben nicht alles. Aber in meinen Weltbild hat Gott auch noch einen Platz.  Es gab/gibt auch zahlreiche Wissenschaftler die trotzdem an Gott glauben.
> Das kann man miteinander vereinbaren.



Wenn überhaupt glauben sie, dass es etwas gegeben hat das das Universum geschaffen hat, aber 0 Einfluss auf das Geschehen hat. 
Es gibt auch keine Wunder, den Firlefanz den man als solchen bezeichnet hat, hat man nur so genannt weil man noch nicht in der Lage gewesen ist ihn wissenschaftlich zu belegen.
Zumindest bei den Naturwissenschaftlern dürfte die Zahl derer die tatsächlich an einen „Gott“ wie von den Weltreligionen beschrieben glauben vernichtend gering sein.

Die „Propheten“ waren nur geschickte Manipulatoren wie es auch zahlreiche Dikatoren in der Geschichte waren und heute sind, genauso wie die ganzen Sektenführer.

Es gibt nicht wirklich irgendetwas das für einen Gott spricht der auch nur irgendetwas ändern könnte, oder gar über den Naturgesetzen steht. 

So schön es auch sein mag, ich wünsche mir auch, dass es ein Leben nach dem Tod gibt, wie wohl fast alle Menschen, doch glaube ich, dass es leider nichts als eine Illusion ist, denn so vieles ist fehlerhaft was in den großen Büchern beschrieben wird und wie wir heute wissen fast alles falsch. Es ist wie ich sagte, heute wie früher versuchen Menschen durch Ausnutzung von Ängsten Macht zu erlangen.


----------



## RyzA (28. August 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



RtZk schrieb:


> Wenn überhaupt glauben sie, dass es etwas gegeben hat das das Universum geschaffen hat, aber 0 Einfluss auf das Geschehen hat.
> Es gibt auch keine Wunder, den Firlefanz den man als solchen bezeichnet hat, hat man nur so genannt weil man noch nicht in der Lage gewesen ist ihn wissenschaftlich zu belegen.


Ich habe ja geschrieben das er meiner Meinung nach allgegenwärtig ist. Nicht das er eingreift.
Vielleicht beobachtet er uns von außerhalb (des Universums), vielleicht ist er jedes einzelne Teilchen, jedes Quäntchen Energie.



> So schön es auch sein mag, ich wünsche mir auch, dass es ein Leben nach dem Tod gibt, wie wohl fast alle Menschen, doch glaube ich, dass es leider nichts als eine Illusion ist...


Wird niemand mit 100% Sicherheit sagen können. Bis jetzt ist noch niemand aus dem Reich der Toten wiedergekehrt. Ausser Jesus... nach hören/sagen.
Und Kontakt zu unseren Lieben im Jenseits konnten wir auch noch nicht aufnehmen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> So weit ich weiß, wurde der Nobelpreis auf genau fünf Bereiche festgelegt, die entsprechend prämiert sind.



Nobel selbst hat genau einen Preis vorgesehen. Von daher gab es schon mehrfach Änderungen und weitere werden möglich. Um Mathematik als Kategorie aufzunehmen müsste man aber offen eingestehen, dass die heutigen Preise nichts mehr mit der ursprünglichen Vorgabe (etwas gutes für die Menschheit bewirken) zu tun haben.




Headcrash schrieb:


> Irgendein schlauer Kopf sagte mal " es ist 5 vor 12".



Und das war vor einem halben Jahrhundert.




Adi1 schrieb:


> Ja, das weiß keiner
> 
> Aber in unserer nächsten Nachbarschaft wurden schon sehr
> viele Exoplaneten in einer habitablen Zone entdeckt,
> ...



Milliarden mal null ergibt immer noch null. Solange wir null Ahnung von der Wahrscheinlichkeit für die Entstehung von Leben haben, können wir auch nicht die (Un)Wahrscheinlichkeit weiteren Lebens berechnen. Siehe oben: Reines Rechnen (ich würde ja sagen "Mathematik", aber scheinbar umfasst der Begriff für einige Diskussionsteilnehmer absolut alles) führt zu keiner Aussage über die reale Welt, man muss erstmal etwas beobachten.


----------



## RyzA (1. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Milliarden mal null ergibt immer noch null. Solange wir null Ahnung von der Wahrscheinlichkeit für die Entstehung von Leben haben, können wir auch nicht die (Un)Wahrscheinlichkeit weiteren Lebens berechnen. Siehe oben: Reines Rechnen (ich würde ja sagen "Mathematik", aber scheinbar umfasst der Begriff für einige Diskussionsteilnehmer absolut alles) führt zu keiner Aussage über die reale Welt, man muss erstmal etwas beobachten.


Es ist ja nicht "0", sondern 1. Nämlich den einen Fall den wir kennen und das ist unsere Erde.
Davon wird auch in der Drake Gleichung ausgegangen: Drake-Gleichung – Wikipedia


----------



## RtZk (1. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Milliarden mal null ergibt immer noch null. Solange wir null Ahnung von der Wahrscheinlichkeit für die Entstehung von Leben haben, können wir auch nicht die (Un)Wahrscheinlichkeit weiteren Lebens berechnen. Siehe oben: Reines Rechnen (ich würde ja sagen "Mathematik", aber scheinbar umfasst der Begriff für einige Diskussionsteilnehmer absolut alles) führt zu keiner Aussage über die reale Welt, man muss erstmal etwas beobachten.



Es ist sehr ignorant zu glauben wir wären die Einzigen in einem Universum dessen Größe unsere Vorstellungskraft bei weitem übersteigt. 
Es gibt qausi keine Astrophysiker die nicht mehr an die Existenz von anderem Leben im großen weiten All glauben, da alles dafür spricht. 
Vermutlich ist das Leben sogar näher als manche glauben, das auf Europa, Ganymed, dem Titan, sowie einigen anderen Monden, sowie sogar eventuell noch auf dem Mars Leben existiert ist nicht ganz unwahrscheinlich. 
Nur intelligentes Leben gibt es in diesem Sonnensystem recht sicher nur einmal.


----------



## blautemple (2. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Was hat das mit Ignoranz zu tun? Wir wissen es schlicht nicht und glaube hat in der Wissenschaft nichts zu suchen...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## RyzA (2. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Wir wissen es nicht und können nur vermuten. Aber die Vermutungen beziehen sich auf Wahrscheinlichkeiten. Bei der Größe des Universums muß es einfach noch mehr Leben geben. Auch intelligentes.
Alleine in unserer Milchstraße gibt es 100-300 Milliarden Sterne.  Es gibt Milliarden von Galaxien.  Das kann man nicht einfach ignorieren.


----------



## RtZk (2. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



blautemple schrieb:


> Was hat das mit Ignoranz zu tun? Wir wissen es schlicht nicht und glaube hat in der Wissenschaft nichts zu suchen...
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Die Wahrscheinlichkeit spricht dafür, eher würdest du jedes Mal im Lotto gewinnen, als dass es kein anderes Leben im All gibt.


----------



## RyzA (4. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Mal wieder was philosophisches: 

Die Frage nach dem "Sinn des Lebens" haben sich schon viele gestellt und eine einfache Antwort wird es darauf nicht geben. Bzw. vielleicht findet jeder seine  eigene ganz persönliche Antwort. Vielleicht gibt es auch keinen.
Rein biologisch betrachtet versucht jedes Lebewesen seine Existenz und die Bestehung seiner Art zu sichern.
Wir Menschen, haben Dank der höheren Intelligenz, die Möglichkeiten sich noch mit anderen Dingen zu beschäftigen. Z.B sich selber zu " verwirklichen" über Dinge die man gerne und kreativ tut.
Gäbe es keinen "höheren" Sinn, warum können wir uns dann die Frage stellen?
Wozu bedarf es dann höheren Intelligenzen? Arten können auch ohne besondere Intelligenz fortbestehen.
Warum hat uns die Evolution dort hingebracht wo wir heute stehen? Warum gab es diese Weiterentwicklung und welchen Nutzen hat sie?


----------



## RtZk (4. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Rein biologisch betrachtet versucht jedes Lebewesen seine Existenz und die Bestehung seiner Art zu sichern.
> Wir Menschen, haben Dank der höheren Intelligenz, die Möglichkeiten sich noch mit anderen Dingen zu beschäftigen. Z.B sich selber zu " verwirklichen" über Dinge die man gerne und kreativ tut.
> Gäbe es keinen "höheren" Sinn, warum können wir uns dann die Frage stellen?
> Wozu bedarf es dann höheren Intelligenzen? Arten können auch ohne besondere Intelligenz fortbestehen.
> Warum hat uns die Evolution dort hingebracht wo wir heute stehen? Warum gab es diese Weiterentwicklung und welchen Nutzen hat sie?



Wozu es höherer Intelligenz rein biologisch betrachtet braucht? Hast du dir doch schon selbst beantwortet "Rein biologisch betrachtet versucht jedes Lebewesen seine Existenz und die Bestehung seiner Art zu sichern."
Es gibt viele Arten die am Aussterben bedroht sind, doch keine ist weiter davon entfernt als wir es sind.


----------



## RyzA (4. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



RtZk schrieb:


> Wozu es höherer Intelligenz rein biologisch betrachtet braucht? Hast du dir doch schon selbst beantwortet "Rein biologisch betrachtet versucht jedes Lebewesen seine Existenz und die Bestehung seiner Art zu sichern."
> Es gibt viele Arten die am Aussterben bedroht sind, doch keine ist weiter davon entfernt als wir es sind.


Du meinst wohl "näher". Weil wir Waffen geschaffen haben mit denen wir uns jederzeit ausrotten  könnten.
Auch  wie wir so mit der Umwelt umgehen ist das nicht gerade sehr nachhaltig.


----------



## RtZk (4. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Du meinst wohl "näher". Weil wir Waffen geschaffen haben mit denen wir uns jederzeit ausrotten  könnten.
> Auch  wie wir so mit der Umwelt umgehen ist das nicht gerade sehr nachhaltig.



Nein, weiter, wir können aus damit nicht ausrotten, es ist gänzlich unmöglich die Menschheit mit den aktuellen Waffen zu vernichten, man wird zwar die Zivilisation vernichten, nicht jedoch die Menschheit.
Wir gehen nicht nachhaltig um ja, aber die Frage ist wie sehr benötigen wir die Umwelt zum Überleben, uns belastet es nicht zusätzlich, wenn beispielsweise der Elefant ausstirbt.


----------



## RyzA (4. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



RtZk schrieb:


> Nein, weiter, wir können aus damit nicht ausrotten, es ist gänzlich unmöglich die Menschheit mit den aktuellen Waffen zu vernichten, man wird zwar die Zivilisation vernichten, nicht jedoch die Menschheit.


Kann das wirklich jemand genau sagen? Wenn alles verstrahlt ist über sehr lange Zeit und der nukleare Winter eingezogen ist? Vielleicht werden wenige in Bunkern für eine gewisse Zeit überleben. Aber was danach kommt weiß wohl niemand.


> Wir gehen nicht nachhaltig um ja, aber die Frage ist wie sehr benötigen wir die Umwelt zum Überleben, uns belastet es nicht zusätzlich, wenn beispielsweise der Elefant ausstirbt.


Wenn der Elefant ausstirbt wäre das sehr traurig aber hätte wahrscheinlich auf uns (und unsere Art) keinen großen Einfluss. Aber wenn die Temperaturen weiter so rasant steigen, Flüsse und Meere vergiftet werden und keine Rohstoffe irgendwann mehr verfügbar sind werden wir das zu spüren bekommen.


----------



## RtZk (4. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Wenn der Elefant ausstirbt wäre das sehr traurig aber hätte wahrscheinlich auf uns (und unsere Art) keinen großen Einfluss. Aber wenn die Temperaturen weiter so rasant steigen, Flüsse und Meere vergiftet werden und keine Rohstoffe irgendwann mehr verfügbar sind werden wir das zu spüren bekommen.



Die Temperatur wird bestimmt noch steigen, doch selbst, wenn wir es in tausenden Jahren schaffen, dass der Eisschild von Antarktika und Grönland geschmolzen ist, wird der Meeresspiegel nur um rund 60 Meter ansteigen, Grönland und Antarktika werden sich bedeutend erheben, da sie von der Last eines Kilometer dicken Eisschildes befreit sind und hier wird neuer Lebensraum verfügbar sein, dafür aber überall in der Welt an Küstenregionen verschwinden, was sich vermutlich ausgleichen könnte. Aber so oder so das ist noch lange lange hin und bis dahin haben die Menschen an der Küsten genügend Zeit sich darauf vorzubereiten. 
Rohstoffe sind nur auf der Erde endlich, enorm seltene Rohstoffe fliegen täglich in enormen Massen an unserem Planeten vorbei und das wird spätestens dann rentabel sie abzubauen, wenn die eigenen knapp werden.
Ein großes Fischsterben in ferner Zukunft wäre natürlich schade, doch, wenn man auf die vorherige Frage zurück kommt, auch das beeinflusst uns in keinster Weise und die Einzigen die das verhindern können sind die Asiaten und Afrikaner die ihren Müll in großen Mengen ins Meer werfen.


----------



## RyzA (4. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



RtZk schrieb:


> Die Temperatur wird bestimmt noch steigen, doch selbst, wenn wir es in tausenden Jahren schaffen, dass der Eisschild von Antarktika und Grönland geschmolzen ist, wird der Meeresspiegel nur um rund 60 Meter ansteigen, Grönland und Antarktika werden sich bedeutend erheben, da sie von der Last eines Kilometer dicken Eisschildes befreit sind und hier wird neuer Lebensraum verfügbar sein, dafür aber überall in der Welt an Küstenregionen verschwinden, was sich vermutlich ausgleichen könnte. Aber so oder so das ist noch lange lange hin und bis dahin haben die Menschen an der Küsten genügend Zeit sich darauf vorzubereiten.


Ich meinte nicht nur den Anstieg des Meeresspiegels, sondern gravierende Wetterveränderungen welche auch dadurch entstehen.


> Rohstoffe sind nur auf der Erde endlich, enorm seltene Rohstoffe fliegen täglich in enormen Massen an unserem Planeten vorbei und das wird spätestens dann rentabel sie abzubauen, wenn die eigenen knapp werden.


Sofern das technisch überhaupt möglich ist. Außerdem sollte man sich schon vorher darüber Gedanken machen und nachhaltig wirtschaften und nicht erst gierig alles ausbeuten ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste.
Nachher steht man nämlich blöde da und unsere Kinder und Kindeskinder müssen das ausbaden.



> Ein großes Fischsterben in ferner Zukunft wäre natürlich schade, doch, wenn man auf die vorherige Frage zurück kommt, auch das beeinflusst uns in keinster Weise und die Einzigen die das verhindern können sind die Asiaten und Afrikaner die ihren Müll in großen Mengen ins Meer werfen.


Wenn das so weiter geht können wir irgendwann auch kein Fisch mehr aus dem Meer essen weil überall Mikroplastik enthalten ist.


----------



## Adi1 (4. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Kann das wirklich jemand genau sagen? Wenn alles verstrahlt ist über sehr lange Zeit und der nukleare Winter eingezogen ist? Vielleicht werden wenige in Bunkern für eine gewisse Zeit überleben. Aber was danach kommt weiß wohl niemand.



Das kann so schnell passieren, solange dermaßen große Idioten über solch eine Macht verfügen.

Durch radioaktive Strahlung verändert sich ja auch unserer Erbgut,

wäre gut möglich, dass damit unser Abgang noch etwas beschleunigt wird.

@Rolk

Solange wird das nicht mehr dauern,

wenn nur in 100 Jahren der Meeresspiegel um 2 Meter steigen sollte,

dann haben sehr viele Menschen ein richtiges Problem.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Es ist ja nicht "0", sondern 1. Nämlich den einen Fall den wir kennen und das ist unsere Erde.
> Davon wird auch in der Drake Gleichung ausgegangen: Drake-Gleichung – Wikipedia



Wir reden von Wahrscheinlichkeiten. Und die Wahrscheinlichkeit für die Entstehung von Leben ist garantiert nicht "1" (="Leben entsteht immer und unter allen Bedingungen an allen Orten"). Sie ist auch nicht exakt null (siehe Beispiel #1 "Erde"), aber sie ist möglicherweise verdammt nahe dran an 0 (siehe alle andern bislang unersuchten Beispiele). Es mag leicht zu erscheinen aus der Zahl der Planten im Universum abzuleiten, dass es anderes Leben geben "muss" und ich bin der letzte, der das ausschließen möchte, aber das ist nichts weiter als subjektives rumstochern in Zahlendimensionen mit denen Menschen bekanntermaßen große Probleme haben.

10^1? Locker 10^2? Jeder größere Einkauf. 10^3? Einige Leute haben schon Probleme, jeden Monat Summen dieser Größenordnung zu verwalten. 10^4, 10^5, 10^6? Spätestens wenn es an Auto-/Hauskäufe geht, zeigen gute Verkäufer regelmäßig, wie wenig rational die meisten Menschen mit solchen Zahlen umgehen können, respektive wie leicht sich das ausnutzen lässt. ("wir wollen ein Auto für 20000" "hier haben wir ein für 25000 und es gibt noch dieses Extra für 5000 und diese Extras für 10000" "das ist viel zu teuer" "ich mach ihnenen ein superangebot: 5000 Rabatt" "gekauft"). 10^7 (VerdienstGehalt eines Spitzenmanagers), 10^8 (z.B. Flüchtlinge), 10^9 (nutzloses Rüstungsprojekt zugunsten eines sogenannten "mittelständischen" Unternehmens), 10^10 (Subventionen für die Automobilindustrie oder Stromkonzerne), 10^11 (Umwelt-, Gesellschafts-,... Folgekosten, die "für Arbeitsplätze hingengenommen werden müssen") und 10^12 (Staatsverschuldung) sind dann Dimensionen, die so ungewohnt sind, dass sie am Stammtisch zu ein und demselben verschmelzen. Dabei sind die Unterschiede größe, als zwischen dem Taschengeld mancher Schüler und dem (laut besagten Stammtischen für 0 Leistung bezogenen) Diäten des gesamten Bundestages. Und jetzt kommt man an mit 10^11 Galaxien zu je 10^11 Sternensystemen zu (grob gerundet) 10^1 Planeten und "verrechnet" das intuitiv mit der gänzlich unbekannten Wahrscheinlichkeit für die Entstehung von Leben? Wenn jeder 1000te Planet ähnlich gute Bedingungen wie die Erde liefert (das scheint die Größenordnung in unserer näheren Umgebung zu sein), die Chancen für die Entstehung von Leben unter diesen Bedingungen aber bei 1^-20 pro 1 Milliarden Jahre liegt, dann könnten wir immer noch die einzigen im bekannten Universum sein. Wenn sie bei 1^-15 liegt und andere etwas mehr Kolonisierungseifer zeigen, dann gibt es vielleicht aber auch mehr Planeten mit intelligentem Leben, als es intelligente Lebewesen auf der Erde gibt. Wir wissen es schlichtweg nicht.

Ohne dieses Wissens ist die Drake-Gleichung aber so nutzlos, wie 7. Klasse Prozentrechnung ohne Wissen über die deutsche Gesetzeslage beim Nachvollziehen Steuererklärung.




RtZk schrieb:


> Es ist sehr ignorant zu glauben wir wären die Einzigen in einem Universum dessen Größe unsere Vorstellungskraft bei weitem übersteigt.
> Es gibt qausi keine Astrophysiker die nicht mehr an die Existenz von anderem Leben im großen weiten All glauben, da alles dafür spricht.



Ich denke nicht, dass der Glaube von Astrophysikern bei der Beantwortung einer biochemischen Fragestellung sonderlich hilfreich ist. Es gibt auch Mathematiker, die Stein und Bein schwören dass die Erde um die 10000 Jahre alt ist, es gibt Juristen denen zu Folge VW-Dieselabgase gesund sind, Ölbohringenieure denen zu Folge das Klima abkühlt und Werbegrafiker, die die Titanic für unsinkbar hielten. Es soll sogar Fachinformatiker geben, die Mikro-Transaktionen für eine kundenfreundliche Idee halten. Manchmal sollte man aber lieber jemanden fragen, der sich mit sowas auskennt und es hinzunehmen, wenn die Menschheit keine genaue Antwort kennt. "Wie macht man Leben?" ist so eine Frage.




blautemple schrieb:


> Was hat das mit Ignoranz zu tun? Wir wissen es schlicht nicht und glaube hat in der Wissenschaft nichts zu suchen...



/triplesign.




Headcrash schrieb:


> Kann das wirklich jemand genau sagen? Wenn alles verstrahlt ist über sehr lange Zeit und der nukleare Winter eingezogen ist? Vielleicht werden wenige in Bunkern für eine gewisse Zeit überleben. Aber was danach kommt weiß wohl niemand.



Siehe ausführliche Darlegeungen in einem anderen Thread: Wir haben zwar das theoretische Know-How für solche Waffen, aber wir haben sie nicht/in nicht annähernd ausreichender Zahl für so ein Szenario gebaut. Und selbst wenn wäre es nicht schwer vorherzusagen, was danach käme: Repopulation. Hat nach den großen Pestepidemien auch geklappt. ****** macht halt Spaß. 

Wenn gezielt darauf hingearbeitet wird, der externe Schadfaktor nicht mehr/nur noch vermindert wirkt (z.B. ein einmaliger Atomkrieg) und der Genpool nicht zu einseitig ist (mit etwas Glück aber auch dann - siehe Geparden) reicht ein dutzend Indidviduen als Ausgangspunkt für die Wiederbelegbung einer Art aus, ein paar 100 sind schon purer Luxus. Wir haben weltweit eine ganze Reihe von Bunkeranlagen, die jede für sich eine derartige Keimzelle sichern könnten. Wir sind sogar näher daran, eine vergleichbare Zahl von Menschen auf einen anderen Planten zu verfrachten, als an einer Zerstörung der Erde in einem Maße dass das solche Maßnahmen zur Arterhaltung erforderlich machen würde.



> Wenn der Elefant ausstirbt wäre das sehr traurig aber hätte wahrscheinlich auf uns (und unsere Art) keinen großen Einfluss. Aber wenn die Temperaturen weiter so rasant steigen, Flüsse und Meere vergiftet werden und keine Rohstoffe irgendwann mehr verfügbar sind werden wir das zu spüren bekommen.



Wenn die Haupt-Proteinquelle für 1-2 Milliarden Menschen wegfällt, 500-1000 Millionen Menschen ihre Heimat respektive die dortige Lebensgrundlage verlieren und längerfristig 30-50% der Infrastruktur der Menschheit dem Meeresspiegelanstieg zum Opfer fallen, dann werden wir das ganz sicher zu spüren bekommen. Und was die resultierenden Kriege um die Verteilung des verbleibenden Restes und die durch die folgenden Völkerwanderungen bedingten Konflikte mit dem machen werden, was wir heute als Zivilisation bezeichnen, kann man sich nach dem Kinderkram der letzten Jahrzehnte auch in tiefschwarz ausmalen. Aber wer sich anguckt, unter welchen Bedingungen die Opfer eben dieser Ereignisse der jüngern Vergangenheit mehrheitlich überleben, dann weiß man auch, dass das die Art als solche nicht annähernd bedrohen wird.


----------



## RyzA (8. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wir reden von Wahrscheinlichkeiten. Und die Wahrscheinlichkeit für die Entstehung von Leben ist garantiert nicht "1" (="Leben entsteht immer und unter allen Bedingungen an allen Orten"). Sie ist auch nicht exakt null (siehe Beispiel #1 "Erde"), aber sie ist möglicherweise verdammt nahe dran an 0 (siehe alle andern bislang unersuchten Beispiele). Es mag leicht zu erscheinen aus der Zahl der Planten im Universum abzuleiten, dass es anderes Leben geben "muss" und ich bin der letzte, der das ausschließen möchte, aber das ist nichts weiter als subjektives rumstochern in Zahlendimensionen mit denen Menschen bekanntermaßen große Probleme haben.
> 
> 10^1? Locker 10^2? Jeder größere Einkauf. 10^3? Einige Leute haben schon Probleme, jeden Monat Summen dieser Größenordnung zu verwalten. 10^4, 10^5, 10^6? Spätestens wenn es an Auto-/Hauskäufe geht, zeigen gute Verkäufer regelmäßig, wie wenig rational die meisten Menschen mit solchen Zahlen umgehen können, respektive wie leicht sich das ausnutzen lässt. ("wir wollen ein Auto für 20000" "hier haben wir ein für 25000 und es gibt noch dieses Extra für 5000 und diese Extras für 10000" "das ist viel zu teuer" "ich mach ihnenen ein superangebot: 5000 Rabatt" "gekauft"). 10^7 (VerdienstGehalt eines Spitzenmanagers), 10^8 (z.B. Flüchtlinge), 10^9 (nutzloses Rüstungsprojekt zugunsten eines sogenannten "mittelständischen" Unternehmens), 10^10 (Subventionen für die Automobilindustrie oder Stromkonzerne), 10^11 (Umwelt-, Gesellschafts-,... Folgekosten, die "für Arbeitsplätze hingengenommen werden müssen") und 10^12 (Staatsverschuldung) sind dann Dimensionen, die so ungewohnt sind, dass sie am Stammtisch zu ein und demselben verschmelzen. Dabei sind die Unterschiede größe, als zwischen dem Taschengeld mancher Schüler und dem (laut besagten Stammtischen für 0 Leistung bezogenen) Diäten des gesamten Bundestages. Und jetzt kommt man an mit 10^11 Galaxien zu je 10^11 Sternensystemen zu (grob gerundet) 10^1 Planeten und "verrechnet" das intuitiv mit der gänzlich unbekannten Wahrscheinlichkeit für die Entstehung von Leben? Wenn jeder 1000te Planet ähnlich gute Bedingungen wie die Erde liefert (das scheint die Größenordnung in unserer näheren Umgebung zu sein), die Chancen für die Entstehung von Leben unter diesen Bedingungen aber bei 1^-20 pro 1 Milliarden Jahre liegt, dann könnten wir immer noch die einzigen im bekannten Universum sein. Wenn sie bei 1^-15 liegt und andere etwas mehr Kolonisierungseifer zeigen, dann gibt es vielleicht aber auch mehr Planeten mit intelligentem Leben, als es intelligente Lebewesen auf der Erde gibt. Wir wissen es schlichtweg nicht.
> 
> Ohne dieses Wissens ist die Drake-Gleichung aber so nutzlos, wie 7. Klasse Prozentrechnung ohne Wissen über die deutsche Gesetzeslage beim Nachvollziehen Steuererklärung.


"1" ist eine Größe  die bekannt ist in der Drake-Gleichung, nämlich unser Fall. Andere Fälle sind uns nicht bekannt.
Ich denke du machst das auch zu kompliziert.

Wir haben bis zu 300 Milliarden Sterne in unserer Galaxie. Wenn davon jeder Millionste Stern einen erdähnlichen Planet im Sonnensystem hat sind es dann immer noch 300000.  
Extrapoliere das mal auf das Universum!


----------



## RtZk (8. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wir reden von Wahrscheinlichkeiten. Und die Wahrscheinlichkeit für die Entstehung von Leben ist garantiert nicht "1" (="Leben entsteht immer und unter allen Bedingungen an allen Orten"). Sie ist auch nicht exakt null (siehe Beispiel #1 "Erde"), aber sie ist möglicherweise verdammt nahe dran an 0 (siehe alle andern bislang unersuchten Beispiele). Es mag leicht zu erscheinen aus der Zahl der Planten im Universum abzuleiten, dass es anderes Leben geben "muss" und ich bin der letzte, der das ausschließen möchte, aber das ist nichts weiter als subjektives rumstochern in Zahlendimensionen mit denen Menschen bekanntermaßen große Probleme haben.
> 
> 10^1? Locker 10^2? Jeder größere Einkauf. 10^3? Einige Leute haben schon Probleme, jeden Monat Summen dieser Größenordnung zu verwalten. 10^4, 10^5, 10^6? Spätestens wenn es an Auto-/Hauskäufe geht, zeigen gute Verkäufer regelmäßig, wie wenig rational die meisten Menschen mit solchen Zahlen umgehen können, respektive wie leicht sich das ausnutzen lässt. ("wir wollen ein Auto für 20000" "hier haben wir ein für 25000 und es gibt noch dieses Extra für 5000 und diese Extras für 10000" "das ist viel zu teuer" "ich mach ihnenen ein superangebot: 5000 Rabatt" "gekauft"). 10^7 (VerdienstGehalt eines Spitzenmanagers), 10^8 (z.B. Flüchtlinge), 10^9 (nutzloses Rüstungsprojekt zugunsten eines sogenannten "mittelständischen" Unternehmens), 10^10 (Subventionen für die Automobilindustrie oder Stromkonzerne), 10^11 (Umwelt-, Gesellschafts-,... Folgekosten, die "für Arbeitsplätze hingengenommen werden müssen") und 10^12 (Staatsverschuldung) sind dann Dimensionen, die so ungewohnt sind, dass sie am Stammtisch zu ein und demselben verschmelzen. Dabei sind die Unterschiede größe, als zwischen dem Taschengeld mancher Schüler und dem (laut besagten Stammtischen für 0 Leistung bezogenen) Diäten des gesamten Bundestages. Und jetzt kommt man an mit 10^11 Galaxien zu je 10^11 Sternensystemen zu (grob gerundet) 10^1 Planeten und "verrechnet" das intuitiv mit der gänzlich unbekannten Wahrscheinlichkeit für die Entstehung von Leben? Wenn jeder 1000te Planet ähnlich gute Bedingungen wie die Erde liefert (das scheint die Größenordnung in unserer näheren Umgebung zu sein), die Chancen für die Entstehung von Leben unter diesen Bedingungen aber bei 1^-20 pro 1 Milliarden Jahre liegt, dann könnten wir immer noch die einzigen im bekannten Universum sein. Wenn sie bei 1^-15 liegt und andere etwas mehr Kolonisierungseifer zeigen, dann gibt es vielleicht aber auch mehr Planeten mit intelligentem Leben, als es intelligente Lebewesen auf der Erde gibt. Wir wissen es schlichtweg nicht.
> 
> ...



Das sind schlechte Beispiele, wir wissen unter welchen Voraussetzungen uns ähnliches Leben entstehen kann und selbst, wenn die Wahrscheinlichkeit dafür weit unter 1% wäre, selbst dann, gäbe es immer noch Millionen. Das beobachtbare Universum hat nach neueren Schätzungen 1 Billionen Galaxien, mehr muss man dazu wohl nicht sagen, wie viel das ganze tatsächliche Universum hat ist unbekannt und eventuell ist die Anzahl der Galaxien unendlich, was auch einer unendlichen Anzahl an intelligentem Leben entsprechen MUSS (genauer gesagt gäbe es jeden von uns in der exakt gleichen Art und Weise unendlich mal).
Diejenigen die die Existenz von anderem Leben bezweifeln bemitleide ich nur noch und diese sollten sich vielleicht mal mit der Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnung beschäftigen.

Ich hoffe zutiefst, dass wir irgendwann in unserer Existenz eine andere Intelligente Lebensform finden werden und somit dem Lügnerverein von Religionen endlich mal der Gar aus gemacht wird und die Menschen die sich für etwas besonderes halten sehen, dass sie nichts als eine Lebensform unter vielen sind, wobei gewisse Menschen mit Sicherheit dumm genug wären eine Kontaktaufnahme zu versuchen, was wohl eher mies ausgehen würde.


----------



## RyzA (8. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



RtZk schrieb:


> Das sind schlechte Beispiele, wir wissen unter welchen Voraussetzungen uns ähnliches Leben entstehen kann und selbst, wenn die Wahrscheinlichkeit dafür weit unter 1% wäre, selbst dann, gäbe es immer noch Millionen. Das beobachtbare Universum hat nach neueren Schätzungen 1 Billionen Galaxien, mehr muss man dazu wohl nicht sagen, wie viel das ganze tatsächliche Universum hat ist unbekannt und eventuell ist die Anzahl der Galaxien unendlich, was auch einer unendlichen Anzahl an intelligentem Leben entsprechen MUSS (genauer gesagt gäbe es jeden von uns in der exakt gleichen Art und Weise unendlich mal).
> Diejenigen die die Existenz von anderem Leben bezweifeln bemitleide ich nur noch und diese sollten sich vielleicht mal mit der Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnung beschäftigen.


Wobei ich nicht glaube das Energie und Materie unendlich vorhanden sind, sondern "nur" der Raum unendlich groß. Bzw er wird unendlich groß weil der Prozess der Expansion ja noch im vollen Gange ist. Bzw sogar schneller wird.


----------



## RtZk (8. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Wobei ich nicht glaube das Energie und Materie unendlich vorhanden sind, sondern "nur" der Raum unendlich groß. Bzw er wird unendlich groß weil der Prozess der Expansion ja noch im vollen Gange ist. Bzw sogar schneller wird.



Soweit ich weiß wird nicht mehr angenommen, das Universum sei aus einer einzigen Singularität hervorgegangen, sondern möglicherweise an unendlich vielen Punkten zum exakt gleichen Zeitpunkt (ja das ist möglich, da die Naturgesetz erst mit Entstehung des Universums entstanden sind, bzw sogar erst kurz danach), daher spricht nicht wirklich etwas gegen unendliche Materiemassen.


----------



## RyzA (8. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



RtZk schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß wird nicht mehr angenommen, das Universum sei aus einer einzigen Singularität hervorgegangen, sondern möglicherweise an unendlich vielen Punkten zum exakt gleichen Zeitpunkt (ja das ist möglich, da die Naturgesetz erst mit Entstehung des Universums entstanden sind, bzw sogar erst kurz danach), daher spricht nicht wirklich etwas gegen unendliche Materiemassen.


Ok das habe ich noch nicht gehört, das ist mir neu. Müßte ich mich mal ein wenig drüber informieren...


----------



## RtZk (8. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Wenn dich das Ganze ein wenig interessiert (also nicht nur der eine Punkt), dann kannst du mal hier lesen http://scienceblogs.de/astrodicticum-simplex/ , der Autor schreibt es echt super verständlich, so dass sogar Laien wie ich die sonst von Physik und Chemie 0,0 Ahnung haben es verstehen.


----------



## Threshold (8. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



RtZk schrieb:


> daher spricht nicht wirklich etwas gegen unendliche Materiemassen.



Der Physiker hat immer was gegen Unendlichkeit, denn Unendlichkeit lässt sich schwer in eine Form gießen.
Wenn das Universum unendlich viel Energie beinhalte, wäre die Entropie unwichtig. Wieso aber sollte man dann Strukturen schaffen, wenn es unendlich viel Energie gäbe?


----------



## RtZk (8. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Der Physiker hat immer was gegen Unendlichkeit, denn Unendlichkeit lässt sich schwer in eine Form gießen.
> Wenn das Universum unendlich viel Energie beinhalte, wäre die Entropie unwichtig. Wieso aber sollte man dann Strukturen schaffen, wenn es unendlich viel Energie gäbe?



Wenn ich einen Punkt habe und dieser die Energiemenge X beinhaltet und diese ausreicht um z.B das beobachtbare Universum zu schaffen, es aber von diesem Punkt unendlich viele an unendlich vielen Orten gab, so gibt es dennoch letztendlich mehr Raum als Materie, wobei es von beidem unendlich viel gibt (ja macht nicht wirklich Sinn, da unendlich keine Steigerung hat aber ich denke du verstehst was ich meine).

Ganz abgesehen davon, er hat etwas gegen Unendlichkeit, doch sie existiert, außer du bist in der Lage die Relativitätstheorie zu widerlegen und somit die Singularitäten in Schwarzen Löchern zu widerlegen und am Anfang des Universums kann es alles gegeben haben, bzw. eher nichts, denn erst mit diesem, bzw. kurz danach, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, entstanden die Naturgesetze.


----------



## Threshold (8. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



RtZk schrieb:


> Wenn ich einen Punkt habe und dieser die Energiemenge X beinhaltet und diese ausreicht um z.B das beobachtbare Universum zu schaffen, es aber von diesem Punkt unendlich viele an unendlich vielen Orten gab, so gibt es dennoch letztendlich mehr Raum als Materie, wobei es von beidem unendlich viel gibt (ja macht nicht wirklich Sinn, da unendlich keine Steigerung hat aber ich denke du verstehst was ich meine).



Das ist ja die Frage -- gab es unendlich viele Punkte, an denen das Universum entstand?



RtZk schrieb:


> Ganz abgesehen davon, er hat etwas gegen Unendlichkeit, doch sie existiert, außer du bist in der Lage die Relativitätstheorie zu widerlegen und somit die Singularitäten in Schwarzen Löchern zu widerlegen und am Anfang des Universums kann es alles gegeben haben, bzw. eher nichts, denn erst mit diesem, bzw. kurz danach, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, entstanden die Naturgesetze.



Öhm -- du darfst den Ereignishorizont eines schwarzen Lochs -- den man sehr wohl physikalisch erfassen kann  -- nicht mit dem schwarzen Loch an sich gleich setzen. Was sich hinter dem Ereignishorizonts verbirgt, weiß kein Mensch, da die Physik hier schlicht versagt und auch die allgemeine Relativitätstheorie versagt hier. Sie postuliert zwar sowas wie ein schwarzes Loch aber gleichzeitig versagt die Relativitätstheorie dabei, das physikalisch zu beschreiben.
Schwarze Löcher selbst können wir nur mathematisch erklären und als Strukturwissenschaft hat die Mathematik sowieso keine Probleme mit Unendlichkeit.
Und die Naturgesetze müssen mit dem Urknall entstanden sein und nicht kurz danach.


----------



## RtZk (8. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist ja die Frage -- gab es unendlich viele Punkte, an denen das Universum entstand?



Das wissen wir nicht, es ist aber weit entfernt von unmöglich. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Öhm -- du darfst den Ereignishorizont eines schwarzen Lochs -- den man sehr wohl physikalisch erfassen kann  -- nicht mit dem schwarzen Loch an sich gleich setzen. Was sich hinter dem Ereignishorizonts verbirgt, weiß kein Mensch, da die Physik hier schlicht versagt und auch die allgemeine Relativitätstheorie versagt hier. Sie postuliert zwar sowas wie ein schwarzes Loch aber gleichzeitig versagt die Relativitätstheorie dabei, das physikalisch zu beschreiben.
> Schwarze Löcher selbst können wir nur mathematisch erklären und als Strukturwissenschaft hat die Mathematik sowieso keine Probleme mit Unendlichkeit.



Die Relativitätstheorie erlaubt doch Singularitäten in dieser Form?
Außerdem brauchst du doch die Singularität?, ansonsten wäre es schlicht nicht möglich, dass Licht nicht aus dem Schwarzen Loch entkommen kann. 
Mal nebenbei eine Frage an dich, da du dich ein wenig mit Physik aus zu kennen scheinst, müsste das Licht, sowie alles andere nicht Überlichtgeschwindigkeit nach passieren des Ereignishorizonts erreichen?, die Fluchtgeschwindigkeit ist ja höher als die Lichtgeschwindigkeit, sorry, wenn das eine eigentlich dumme Frage ist, aber etwas dazu (was ich verstanden habe) habe ich nicht bei Google finden können.



Threshold schrieb:


> Und die Naturgesetze müssen mit dem Urknall entstanden sein und nicht kurz danach.



Ok, kann sein, dass ich da falsch liege, aber ist das nicht der (oder einer der Gründe) Grund, warum man nur bis zu einer gewissen Zeit nach dem Urknall zurückrechnen kann?


----------



## Two-Face (8. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist RealitÃ¤t, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Dass Licht (also ein Photon) den Ereignishorizont nicht verlassen kann, liegt daran dass er "unendlich" gekrümmt wird.
Da ein Photon immer mit c fliegt und bei einer größeren Masse nicht langsamer wird, verlängert sich die Zeit, die Frequenz des Photons nimmt ab und wird ins Rote verschoben. An bzw. "in" einer Singularität bleibt die Zeit stehen, ein Photon kann deshalb nicht daraus entweichen, weil ihm einfach die "Zeit" dazu fehlt.

Die Fluchtgeschwindigkeit eines Schwarzen Lochs kann man übrigens berechnen: Fluchtgeschwindigkeit (Raumfahrt) – Wikipedia
Die Fluchtgeschwindigkeit ist hier übrigens nicht größer _c_, sondern gerade _c_ im Vakuum, allderings ist das auch nach der Neuwton'schen Auffassung der Gravitationsphysik. Genauer bzw. korrekt wird das mit der Kerr-Lösung beschrieben und das ist jetzt wieder über meinem Reportoire an Layenwissen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist RealitÃ¤t, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> "1" ist eine Größe  die bekannt ist in der Drake-Gleichung, nämlich unser Fall. Andere Fälle sind uns nicht bekannt.
> Ich denke du machst das auch zu kompliziert.
> 
> Wir haben bis zu 300 Milliarden Sterne in unserer Galaxie. Wenn davon jeder Millionste Stern einen erdähnlichen Planet im Sonnensystem hat sind es dann immer noch 300000.
> Extrapoliere das mal auf das Universum!



Wahrscheinlichkeiten werden angegeben als "Zahl der Fälle in denen es Eintritt"/"Zahl der Fälle die zu betrachten sind". Erstere lautet für die uns bekannten Planten "1", ja. Aber wir haben keine Ahnung, wie groß die zweite Zahl ist. Der mich bemitleidende RtZk geht offenbar von wenigen tausend bis zehntausend aus, wann dann "weit unter 1%", also z.B. 0,01% = 10^-5 ergeben würde. Multipliziert man das mit der Zahl der Planeten erhält man natürlich astronomisch hohe Zahlen. Aber es könnte auch ebensogut 10^-50 sein. Da wir nur einen einzigen Planten kennen, auf dem Leben entstanden ist und dort noch nicht einmal genau wissen, wie, können wir das schlichtweg nicht abschätzen. Und zwar nicht nur nicht mit wissenschaftlicher Präzision, sondern auch nicht intuitiv hinsichtlich der Größenordnung.

Nur so zur Orientierung ein Rechenbeispiel, wie oft die Entstehung von Leben auf der Erde schief gegangen ist: Nach aktuellem Stand der Forschung hat sich Leben auf diesem Planeten nur ein einziges Mal gebildet (und dann ausgebreitet). Alle gängigen Theorien zum Ursprung gehen von auf der frühen Erde weit und dank großflächiger Umweltprozesse auch nicht in extrem abweichenden Mengen verbreiteten Zubstanzen aus und von abiotischen Faktoren, die zumindest in den obersten 10 m einer Wasserfläche und den obersten 10 cm einer Landfläche möglich sind. Gehen wir im globalen Schnitt mal von 1 m aus und klammern die 1/3 der Erdoberfläche aus, weil die Bedingungen in polaren Regionen schlechter sind, so ergibt sich ein Volumen von 148900000000000 m³, in dem Leben häte entstehen können. Die benötigten Stoffe respektive eine Protozelle würden aber bequem in einen Würfel von 0,1 mm Kantenlänge passen (eigentlich auch noch einmal 1-2 Größenordnungen kleiner, aber es soll mir ja keiner vorwerfen, ich würde mir die Sache schönrechnen). Das heißt es gab 1,5*10^20 mögliche Orte, an denen Leben hätte entstehen können. Aber nur an einem davon hat das Ganze auch funktioniert - und das ist nur die Betrachtung der räumlichen Komponente. Zeitlich hätte es wortwörtlich jede Minute soweit sein können, denn 60 Sekunden reichen locker aus, um die chemische Substanzen in einem so kleinen Volumen neu zu mischen. Faktisch vergingen zwischen einer ausreichenden Abkühlung der Erde und somit der Möglichkeit von Leben bis zu den ersten Spuren von Leben schätzungsweise 500 Millionen Jahre (ältere Untersuchungen tendieren zu 1 Milliarde). Das heißt an jedem dieser 1,5*10^20 Orte gab es 5*10^12 mögliche Zeitpunkte, an denen Leben hätte entstehen können, bis es das erste Mal geklappt hat. Bis dieses Leben anschließend die Bedingungen weltweit so nachhaltig verändert hatte, dass eine exakte Wiederholung unmöglich wurde, verging noch einmal erheblichen Zeit. Zusammengenommen ergeben sich rund 10^33 Zeitpunkte und Orte, an denen Leben auf diesem Planeten hätte entstehen können/sollen. Und es hat nur ein einziges Mal geklappt.
Um das mal Auszuschreiben: Nur
1/1.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000
der Versuche, Leben entstehen zu lassen, was hier erfolgreich. Zum Vergleich: Die Chance auf einem Sechser im Lotto liegt bei exakt 1/15.537.573. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit der Entstehung von Leben auf der Erde liegt eher auf dem Niveau von "Eine Raumsonde mit zufälligem Kurs starten und dann ohne weitere Kurskorrekturen am Mars UND am Jupiter vorbeizufliegen" (und ggf. noch Saturn zu treffen). Mit "deutlich unter 1%" oder allgemein mit Wahrscheinlichkeitserfahrungen aus dem Alltag kommt man bei Fragen nach der Entstehung von Leben dagegen nicht weit. Menschen sind unfähig, solche Zahlen intuitiv handzuhaben und bis wir ein paar 10000 Planeten direkt untersucht haben und es uns gelungen ist, Leben selbst herzustellen, werden wir auch keine Rechengrundlage für eine wissenschaftliche Einschätzung haben.


----------



## Threshold (8. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist RealitÃ¤t, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



RtZk schrieb:


> Das wissen wir nicht, es ist aber weit entfernt von unmöglich.



Man kann nichts ausschließen. Keine Frage.
Die Theorien über den Urknall gehen bis knapp an die Planck Zeit heran. Aber heran kommt man nicht und alles was davor war, entzieht sich uns eh.



RtZk schrieb:


> Die Relativitätstheorie erlaubt doch Singularitäten in dieser Form?
> Außerdem brauchst du doch die Singularität?, ansonsten wäre es schlicht nicht möglich, dass Licht nicht aus dem Schwarzen Loch entkommen kann.
> Mal nebenbei eine Frage an dich, da du dich ein wenig mit Physik aus zu kennen scheinst, müsste das Licht, sowie alles andere nicht Überlichtgeschwindigkeit nach passieren des Ereignishorizonts erreichen?, die Fluchtgeschwindigkeit ist ja höher als die Lichtgeschwindigkeit, sorry, wenn das eine eigentlich dumme Frage ist, aber etwas dazu (was ich verstanden habe) habe ich nicht bei Google finden können.


 
Ja, die Relativitätstheorie erlaubt die Singularität. 
Eine Singularität wurde ja anfangs mathematisch erfasst, denn man wollte letztendlich wissen, wie viel Masse benötigt wird, bis selbst das Licht nicht mehr dem Gravitationspotenzial entkommen kann.
Und schließlich entdeckte man im Weltall indirekt exakt solche Massen. Cygnus X1 ist vermutlich das berühmteste Schwarze Loch (wobei mich ja immer noch interessiert, wie da überhaupt ein Blauer Überriese noch da ist, wenn nebenan ein Stern zur Supernova wurde und jetzt als schwarzes Loch weiter existiert -- aber das nur am Rande). Auch wenn man natürlich nicht 100% sagen kann, dass es ein schwarzes Loch ist, nimmt man es an, da man sich das halt nicht anders erklären kann und die allgemeine Relativitätstheorie ist eben das Beste was wir haben, wenns um Gravitation geht.

Ich gucke viele Dokus und Videos zu dem Thema und lese dazu halt auch. Ich kann dir den Kanal von Josef Gaßner empfehlen. Der ist echt informativ und unterhaltend.
Urknall, Weltall und das Leben

Nein, dumme Fragen gibt es nicht. Du stellst schon die richtigen Fragen. Das Licht kann den Ereignishorizont nicht verlassen. Das ist ja das, was die Theorie voraussagt und das ist das, was unsere Beobachtungen bestätigen. Also aktuell alles korrekt. 
 Das Dilemma ist halt, dass nach der Quantenphysik aber trotzdem etwas das schwarze Loch verlassen müsste, da es eben immer eine Wahrscheinlichkeit gibt. Und die Quantenphysik ist letztendlich Wahrscheinlichkeiten. Die Hawking Strahlung ist das, um was es geht. Nur hat man sie bisher noch nicht entdecken können. Aber vielleicht sind unsere Methoden auch noch nicht fein genug. Schließlich hat es auch ewig gedauert, bis man Gravitationswellen nachweisen konnte. Verließe also Energie das schwarze Loch, müssten wir wieder eine neue Theorie ausarbeiten.
Wir wissen auch nicht genau, was eigentlich passiert, wenn Materie in den Ereignishorizont eintaucht. Es gibt ja das Gesetz der Impulserhaltung. Demzufolge müsste der Drehimpuls des schwarzen Lochs immer weiter zunehmen, je mehr Materie hinein fällt. Aber wir können noch nicht mal sagen, ob ein schwarzes Loch überhaupt einen Drehimpuls hat.
Schwarze Löcher sind jedenfalls sehr interessante Phänomene und es gibt noch eine Menge daran zu erforschen. Vor allem, wie schwarze Löcher entstehen können, die mehrere Milliarden Sonnenmasse schwer sind.



RtZk schrieb:


> Ok, kann sein, dass ich da falsch liege, aber ist das nicht der (oder einer der Gründe) Grund, warum man nur bis zu einer gewissen Zeit nach dem Urknall zurückrechnen kann?



Man kann maximal bis zur Planck Zeit gehen. Das ist die Planck Länge multipliziert mit der Lichtgeschwindigkeit. Erst mit Beginn der Planck Zeit kann man von Kausalität sprechen. Alles, was davor ist, ist nicht mehr innerhalb unserer Physik -- also sozusagen eine Singularität -- und daher auch außerhalb der uns bekannten Naturgesetze.
Daher ist ein schwarzes Loch -- also das, was hinter dem Ereignishorizont ist, nicht mehr innerhalb unser bekannten Physik. Vermutlich ist dort die Materie in Energie umgewandelt und auf einen einzigen Punkt konzentriert. Also ein eindimensionales Objekt -- was auch immer das sein soll.


----------



## Two-Face (8. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Es gibt ja zum Ereignishorizont und zu einem "innern" eines Schwarzen Lochs längst neuere Theorien.
Laut einiger Physiker endet der Raum selbst an einem Ereignishorizont, jemand oder etwas, das dort hineinfällt, würde an einer "Wand" aus energiereichen Elementarteilchen praktisch "verbrennen".

Das geht ja alles auf Hawking zurück, der mit der nach ihm benannten Strahlung postulierte, dass jede Information, die in ein Schwarzes Loch hineinfällt, irgendwie erhalten bleiben müsse.


----------



## Adi1 (9. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Das sind halt alles nur Theorien 

Ich glaube nicht, das wir die einzige Spezie sind,

die aus einer Verkettung günstiger Umstände entstanden sind.


----------



## RyzA (9. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist RealitÃ¤t, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nur so zur Orientierung ein Rechenbeispiel, wie oft die Entstehung von Leben auf der Erde schief gegangen ist: Nach aktuellem Stand der Forschung hat sich Leben auf diesem Planeten nur ein einziges Mal gebildet (und dann ausgebreitet). Alle gängigen Theorien zum Ursprung gehen von auf der frühen Erde weit und dank großflächiger Umweltprozesse auch nicht in extrem abweichenden Mengen verbreiteten Zubstanzen aus und von abiotischen Faktoren, die zumindest in den obersten 10 m einer Wasserfläche und den obersten 10 cm einer Landfläche möglich sind. Gehen wir im globalen Schnitt mal von 1 m aus und klammern die 1/3 der Erdoberfläche aus, weil die Bedingungen in polaren Regionen schlechter sind, so ergibt sich ein Volumen von 148900000000000 m³, in dem Leben häte entstehen können. Die benötigten Stoffe respektive eine Protozelle würden aber bequem in einen Würfel von 0,1 mm Kantenlänge passen (eigentlich auch noch einmal 1-2 Größenordnungen kleiner, aber es soll mir ja keiner vorwerfen, ich würde mir die Sache schönrechnen). Das heißt es gab 1,5*10^20 mögliche Orte, an denen Leben hätte entstehen können. Aber nur an einem davon hat das Ganze auch funktioniert - und das ist nur die Betrachtung der räumlichen Komponente. Zeitlich hätte es wortwörtlich jede Minute soweit sein können, denn 60 Sekunden reichen locker aus, um die chemische Substanzen in einem so kleinen Volumen neu zu mischen. Faktisch vergingen zwischen einer ausreichenden Abkühlung der Erde und somit der Möglichkeit von Leben bis zu den ersten Spuren von Leben schätzungsweise 500 Millionen Jahre (ältere Untersuchungen tendieren zu 1 Milliarde). Das heißt an jedem dieser 1,5*10^20 Orte gab es 5*10^12 mögliche Zeitpunkte, an denen Leben hätte entstehen können, bis es das erste Mal geklappt hat. Bis dieses Leben anschließend die Bedingungen weltweit so nachhaltig verändert hatte, dass eine exakte Wiederholung unmöglich wurde, verging noch einmal erheblichen Zeit. Zusammengenommen ergeben sich rund 10^33 Zeitpunkte und Orte, an denen Leben auf diesem Planeten hätte entstehen können/sollen. Und es hat nur ein einziges Mal geklappt.
> Um das mal Auszuschreiben: Nur
> 1/1.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000
> der Versuche, Leben entstehen zu lassen, was hier erfolgreich. Zum Vergleich: Die Chance auf einem Sechser im Lotto liegt bei exakt 1/15.537.573. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit der Entstehung von Leben auf der Erde liegt eher auf dem Niveau von "Eine Raumsonde mit zufälligem Kurs starten und dann ohne weitere Kurskorrekturen am Mars UND am Jupiter vorbeizufliegen" (und ggf. noch Saturn zu treffen). Mit "deutlich unter 1%" oder allgemein mit Wahrscheinlichkeitserfahrungen aus dem Alltag kommt man bei Fragen nach der Entstehung von Leben dagegen nicht weit. Menschen sind unfähig, solche Zahlen intuitiv handzuhaben und bis wir ein paar 10000 Planeten direkt untersucht haben und es uns gelungen ist, Leben selbst herzustellen, werden wir auch keine Rechengrundlage für eine wissenschaftliche Einschätzung haben.


Ich habe das Gefühl als wenn die Zahlen alle an den Haaren herbeigezogen sind.

Wenn die Umweltbedingungen stimmen wird die Wahrscheinlichkeit deutlich höher sein. Dann ist es einfach nur eine Frage der Zeit bis Leben entsteht.
Und es hat in der Erdgeschichte schon mehrere große Massenaussterben gegeben wo mindestens 75% aller Arten ausgestorben sind. Danach haben sich immer wieder neue Arten gebildet. So unwahrscheinlich kann das also alles nicht sein wenn einmal die Umweltbedingungen stimmen.


----------



## Threshold (10. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Es gibt ja zum Ereignishorizont und zu einem "innern" eines Schwarzen Lochs längst neuere Theorien.
> Laut einiger Physiker endet der Raum selbst an einem Ereignishorizont, jemand oder etwas, das dort hineinfällt, würde an einer "Wand" aus energiereichen Elementarteilchen praktisch "verbrennen".
> 
> Das geht ja alles auf Hawking zurück, der mit der nach ihm benannten Strahlung postulierte, dass jede Information, die in ein Schwarzes Loch hineinfällt, irgendwie erhalten bleiben müsse.



Es gibt immer wieder neue Theorien. Belegen kann man aber keine, da man sich einem schwarzen Loch halt nicht nähern kann.
Ja, Hawking sagte, dass wenn man einen Stuhl ins schwarze Loch wirft, es auch weiterhin ein Stuhl sein muss, wenn es drin ist. Nur feststellen kann man das nicht.
Ebenso gibt es die Impulserhaltung. Jedes Objekt mit einem Drehimpuls, das ins schwarze Loch fällt, gibt seinen Drehimpuls ans schwarze Loch ab. Theoretisch müsste es also schwarze Löcher geben, die einen so hohen Drehimpuls haben, der der Lichtgeschwindigkeit entspricht. Gefunden hat man aber noch keine.


----------



## RyzA (10. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ebenso gibt es die Impulserhaltung. Jedes Objekt mit einem Drehimpuls, das ins schwarze Loch fällt, gibt seinen Drehimpuls ans schwarze Loch ab. Theoretisch müsste es also schwarze Löcher geben, die einen so hohen Drehimpuls haben, der der Lichtgeschwindigkeit entspricht. Gefunden hat man aber noch keine.


Zumindest gibt es ja rotierende schwarze Löcher. Z.B. eins im Zentrum in unserer Galaxie. Deswegen dreht sich wohl auch unsere Galaxie.


----------



## RtZk (10. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Es gibt immer wieder neue Theorien. Belegen kann man aber keine, da man sich einem schwarzen Loch halt nicht nähern kann.
> Ja, Hawking sagte, dass wenn man einen Stuhl ins schwarze Loch wirft, es auch weiterhin ein Stuhl sein muss, wenn es drin ist. Nur feststellen kann man das nicht.
> Ebenso gibt es die Impulserhaltung. Jedes Objekt mit einem Drehimpuls, das ins schwarze Loch fällt, gibt seinen Drehimpuls ans schwarze Loch ab. Theoretisch müsste es also schwarze Löcher geben, die einen so hohen Drehimpuls haben, der der Lichtgeschwindigkeit entspricht. Gefunden hat man aber noch keine.



Wie soll der Stuhl noch Stuhl sein? Der wird in Subatomare Teile zerrissen, Information kommt sicherlich keine mehr raus, gemäß Hawking kann nur Hitzestrahlung entweichen, die aber eben keine Informationen enthält.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Zumindest gibt es ja rotierende schwarze Löcher. Z.B. eins im Zentrum in unserer Galaxie. Deswegen dreht sich wohl auch unsere Galaxie.



Ist es nicht sogar  so, dass man noch nie nicht rotierende gefunden hat?


----------



## RyzA (10. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



RtZk schrieb:


> Wie soll der Stuhl noch Stuhl sein? Der wird in Subatomare Teile zerrissen, Information kommt sicherlich keine mehr raus, gemäß Hawking kann nur Hitzestrahlung entweichen, die aber eben keine Informationen enthält.


Die Hawking Strahlung besagt das Teilchenpaare miteinander "verbunden" sind.  Wenn ein Teilchen ins schwarze Loch gezogen wird und eins entkommt sind sie miteinander verbunden. Demnach wohl auch die Information.





> Ist es nicht sogar  so, dass man noch nie nicht rotierende gefunden hat?


Das kann gut möglich sein.


----------



## RtZk (10. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Die Hawking Strahlung besagt das Teilchenpaare miteinander "verbunden" sind.  Wenn ein Teilchen ins schwarze Loch gezogen wird und eins entkommt sind sie miteinander verbunden. Demnach wohl auch die Information.



Schwarzes Loch – Wikipedia , es gibt zwar ein paar Theorien wie man das Informationsparadoxon auflösen könnte, bisher war es aber noch nicht möglich, genauso wenig wie die Hawking Strahlung bisher belegt werden konnte.
Man muss es auch so sehen, die Relativitätstheorie erlaubt auch Wurmlöcher, doch noch nie konnte man eines beobachten.
Sprich nur weil es theoretisch möglich sein könnte muss es in der Realität nie existiert haben.


----------



## Adi1 (11. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



RtZk schrieb:


> Schwarzes Loch – Wikipedia , es gibt zwar ein paar Theorien wie man das Informationsparadoxon auflösen könnte, bisher war es aber noch nicht möglich, genauso wenig wie die Hawking Strahlung bisher belegt werden konnte.
> Man muss es auch so sehen, die Relativitätstheorie erlaubt auch Wurmlöcher, doch noch nie konnte man eines beobachten.
> Sprich nur weil es theoretisch möglich sein könnte muss es in der Realität nie existiert haben.



Ja, so ist es. 

Wir wissen eigentlich gar nicht, was da draußen abgeht. 

Dunkle Energie, dunkle Materie,
keiner weiß, was das überhaupt sein soll,
dabei soll unser sichtbares Universum wohl gerade mal 5% der Gesamtmasse ausmachen 

Da haben die Wissenschaftler wohl noch eine ganze Weile zu tun.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich habe das Gefühl als wenn die Zahlen alle an den Haaren herbeigezogen sind.
> 
> Wenn die Umweltbedingungen stimmen wird die Wahrscheinlichkeit deutlich höher sein. Dann ist es einfach nur eine Frage der Zeit bis Leben entsteht.
> Und es hat in der Erdgeschichte schon mehrere große Massenaussterben gegeben wo mindestens 75% aller Arten ausgestorben sind. Danach haben sich immer wieder neue Arten gebildet. So unwahrscheinlich kann das also alles nicht sein wenn einmal die Umweltbedingungen stimmen.



Du kannst gerne Zahlen an den Zehennägeln herbeiziehen, wenn dir das lieber ist. Ich warte gespannt - vor allem zu deinen neuen Erkenntnissen über das Alter und die Größe der Erde oder die Größe und Beweglichkeit von Molekülen (andere Zahlen braucht mein Beispiel nicht).
Aber nicht im Forum "Glauben, Meinungen und subjektiver Senf"


----------



## RyzA (11. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du kannst gerne Zahlen an den Zehennägeln herbeiziehen, wenn dir das lieber ist. Ich warte gespannt - vor allem zu deinen neuen Erkenntnissen über das Alter und die Größe der Erde oder die Größe und Beweglichkeit von Molekülen (andere Zahlen braucht mein Beispiel nicht).
> Aber nicht im Forum "Glauben, Meinungen und subjektiver Senf"


Deine Rechnung ist einfach falsch. Es hat zwar lange gedauert bis das erste Leben entstanden ist, aber danach die neuen  Arten sind deutlich schneller entstanden. Auch "die Orte" wo Leben enstanden ist, das ist schwammig und klingt willkürlich wenn du da einfach irgendwelche (erfundenen) Zahlen heranziehst. Das Leben ist wahrscheinlich im Wasser enstanden und die Urerde bestand zum größten Teil aus Wasser (noch mehr als heute). Wenn das Leben nicht an Punkt A) enstanden wäre, dann eben an Punkt B, C oder D usw. Alles nur eine Frage der Zeit, die Bedingungen waren die selben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

"ist einfach falsch".
WOW. Ich bin beindruckt von deiner eloquenten Argumentation und deiner detailierten Richtigstellung. Da habe ich heute wirklich viel darüber gelernt, was ich falsch mache und was stattdessen richtig ist.


Differenzierung von Arten ist ein ganz anderes (wesentlich einfacheres) Kapitel. Da reichen zum Teil einige dutzend Generationen und du hast eben schon eine aktive Komponente, die auf Umgebungseinflüsse nur reagieren muss. Bis zur Entstehung von Leben gab es kein zielgerichteten Komponenten, nur Zufall. Und ja, der konnte an Punkt A genauso gut wie an Punkt B stattfinden. Genau darum gehts doch in meinem Rechenbeispiel.!? Das es eben weder an A noch an B noch an C stattgefunden hat. Sondern erst an N721GL1A2J4MCAO8ICKM08EKMOI0A42GMI868IC260K0KOGAC2K8C86IC2IMIM0GGA08K2 (keine zufällige Zeichenfolge, sondern oben berechneter Punkt. Die Transkription von Base26 inklusive Ziffern nach Base26 ausschließlich mit Buchstaben wird zur Übung überlassen.) Und das ist verdammt spät und jeder, der nicht sofort ohne groß nachdenken zu müssen auf N721GL1A2J4MCAO8ICKM08EKMOI0A42GMI868IC260K0KOGAC2K8C86IC2IMIM0GGA08K2 verwiesen hätte (also ...ummm... jeder. Wirklich jeder.), sondern mit "A-E" angefangen hätte, sollte sich hüten, Wahrscheinlichkeitsabschätzungen zur noch weitaus schwierigeren Frage der Entstehung möglicherweise komplett anderen Lebens auf komplett anderen Welten abzuliefern.


----------



## Threshold (11. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



RtZk schrieb:


> Wie soll der Stuhl noch Stuhl sein? Der wird in Subatomare Teile zerrissen, Information kommt sicherlich keine mehr raus, gemäß Hawking kann nur Hitzestrahlung entweichen, die aber eben keine Informationen enthält.



Tja, das ist eben das Problem, was schwarze Löcher so mit sich bringen. Viele Theorien aber keine Möglichkeit, davon was zu überprüfen.



RtZk schrieb:


> Ist es nicht sogar  so, dass man noch nie nicht rotierende gefunden hat?



Man sieht eben, wie sich die Akkretionsscheibe bewegt. Das bedeutet also, dass die Materie einen Drehimpuls hat. Die Frage ist nun, woher der Drehimpuls kommt.
Kommt der Drehimpuls vom schwarzen Loch? Wenn ja, gäbe das schwarze Loch Informationen ab, nämlich über den Drehimpuls.
Kommt der Drehimpuls von der Materie selbst? Dann muss der Drehimpuls an schwarze Loch weiter gegeben werden, da Drehimpuls nicht vernichtet werden kann.

Ein schwarzes Loch, das aus einer Supernova entstanden ist, muss im Prinzip einen Drehimpuls haben, denn der Stern hatte ja einen Drehimpuls. Und da der Drehimpuls erhalten bleibt, muss sich das schwarze Loch entsprechend drehen. Die Drehimpulserhaltung sieht man ja gut bei Neutronensternen, die sich extrem schnell drehen.


----------



## RyzA (11. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "ist einfach falsch".
> WOW. Ich bin beindruckt von deiner eloquenten Argumentation und deiner detailierten Richtigstellung. Da habe ich heute wirklich viel darüber gelernt, was ich falsch mache und was stattdessen richtig ist.


Ich bin gut, oder?




> keine zufällige Zeichenfolge, sondern oben berechneter Punkt.


Wers glaubt.



> Die Transkription von Base26 inklusive Ziffern nach Base26 ausschließlich mit Buchstaben wird zur Übung überlassen.) Und das ist verdammt spät und jeder, der nicht sofort ohne groß nachdenken zu müssen auf N721GL1A2J4MCAO8ICKM08EKMOI0A42GMI868IC260K0KOGAC2K8C86IC2IMIM0GGA08K2 verwiesen hätte (also ...ummm... jeder. Wirklich jeder.), sondern mit "A-E" angefangen hätte, sollte sich hüten, Wahrscheinlichkeitsabschätzungen zur noch weitaus schwierigeren Frage der Entstehung möglicherweise komplett anderen Lebens auf komplett anderen Welten abzuliefern.


Bist du Biologe?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Ich hab wortwörtlich "den Scheiß studiert", ja. Zumindest soweit mir Kurse in der Richtung angeboten wurden - die Entstehung von Leben wäre eine Frage der Chemie/Biochemie bezüglich des möglichen Ablaufes und rein theoretisch eine der Paläontologie (die leider zu den Geowissenschaften zählte  ) hinsichtlich der Spuren des tatsächlichen Ablaufes auf der Erde (kann es aber de facto keine geben, einzelne Moleküle können ja kein Fossil bilden. Deswegen "theoretisch".). Meine obige Abschätzung steht aber eigentlich komplett hier, da braucht man kein Studium als Background um die Argumentation nachzuvollziehen.

Ich habe auf die zugrunde liegenden Daten verwiesen und die Rechenschritte erläutert. Wenn das Ergebnis dann zur Glaubensfrage erklärt wird, anstatt es einfach nachzurechnen... 
Will nicht rechnen, äußert keinerlei Kompetenz zu statistischen oder biochemischen Themen, beansprucht aber die absolute, widerspruchsfreie Kompetenz zum rechnerischen Ergebnis der statistischen Abschätzung einer biochemischen Frage.
Watt soll ma da noch zu sagen?


----------



## RyzA (12. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich hab wortwörtlich "den Scheiß studiert", ja. Zumindest soweit mir Kurse in der Richtung angeboten wurden...


Hast du das jetzt richtig studiert oder nicht? Also mit Diplom bzw Bachelor/Master?

Und nein, ich beanspruche keinerlei Kompetenzen, bin nur ein Laie. Aber mache mir gerne  zu solchen Themen auch Gedanken.
Ich konnte die Rechnung auch nicht ganz nachvollziehen.  Speziell das hier



> Sondern erst an N721GL1A2J4MCAO8ICKM08EKMOI0A42GMI868IC260K0KOGAC2K8C86IC2IMIM0GGA08K2 (keine zufällige Zeichenfolge, sondern oben berechneter Punkt.



Sorry!


----------



## Threshold (12. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Hast du das jetzt richtig studiert oder nicht? Also mit Diplom bzw Bachelor/Master?



Doktor natürlich.


----------



## RtZk (12. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Hast du das jetzt richtig studiert oder nicht? Also mit Diplom bzw Bachelor/Master?
> 
> Und nein, ich beanspruche keinerlei Kompetenzen, bin nur ein Laie. Aber mache mir gerne  zu solchen Themen auch Gedanken.
> Ich konnte die Rechnung auch nicht ganz nachvollziehen.  Speziell das hier
> ...



Ich würde auf seine Zahlen nicht viel geben, wer meint das 10 hoch 33 = 1 +102 Nullen, der sollte besser noch mal die Schulbankdrücken.


----------



## RyzA (12. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Doktor natürlich.


Wirklich? Krass!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Hast du das jetzt richtig studiert oder nicht? Also mit Diplom bzw Bachelor/Master?
> 
> Und nein, ich beanspruche keinerlei Kompetenzen, bin nur ein Laie. Aber mache mir gerne  zu solchen Themen auch Gedanken.
> Ich konnte die Rechnung auch nicht ganz nachvollziehen.  Speziell das hier
> ...



Diplom, komm mir nicht BaMa  . Und N721GL1A2J4MCAO8ICKM08EKMOI0A42GMI868IC260K0KOGAC2K8C86IC2IMIM0GGA08K2 ist eben nichts weiter als dezimales 10^33 in Base26 transkribiert, also mit den Zeichen 0 bis P. Leider habe ich kein Tool gefunden, dass automatisch jede Stelle um 10 Schritte verschieben kann, damit es die Zeichen A bis Z werden ("wird zur Übung überlassen"), aber dann Stünde da genau die Buchstabenkombi, die man erhalten würde, wenn man nach dem Schema "nicht A, nicht B, nicht C, ... nicht AA, nicht AB.... " zählt, bis man beim 1.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.00 0.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000ten Punkt angelangt ist, an dem das Leben dann endlich mal zufällig entstanden ist, nach dem es 1.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.00 0.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000-minus-1-mal schief gegangen ist.

Und ja: Das mit Buchstaben oder auch nur ausgeschrieben Zahlen statt Potenzschreibweise ausdrücken zu wollen ist "". Irritierend. Absurd. Auf den ersten Blick lächerlich. Aber das sind rein gefühlsmäßige Reaktionen darauf. Sachlich ist es richtig. Und wenn uns schon bei der Frage nach der Entstehung des Lebens auf der Erde die richtige Antwort lächerlich vorkommt, während vollkommen falsche Antworten zunächst möglich erscheinen, wie sollen wir dann gefühlsmäßig eine korrekte Abschätzung zur ungleich schwereren Frage nach der Entstehung vom Leben im restlichen Universum geben? Das können wir einfach nicht. So menschliche Unterbewusstsein ist nicht in der Lage, Zahlen dieser Größenordnungen instinktiv abzuschätzen. Es nicht einmal in der Lage abzuschätzen, was für eine Größenordnung 10^33 sein könnte, wie weit diese von unserer Alltagserfahrung entfernt ist. Oder von einem Gogol. Ebensogut könntest du jemandem die Venus am Nachthimmel zeigen und fragen, wieviel Millimeter sie weg ist - derartige Zahlen sind einfach nur "groß". Aber "groß" sind für unser Hirn ja auch schon die Liter in einem olympischen Schwimmbecken, die Zahl der Sitze in einem Stadion oder das Gehalt vom Chef.

Solche Fragen können wir nur mit gründlichen Messungen und darauf aufbauender Logik systematisch beantworten. Zur Entstehung von Leben fehlen uns aber die Messwerte, wir haben nur Logik - die Drake-Gleichung, die sich solange nicht einmal überschlagsweise lösen lässt, wie wir ihre Variablen nicht kennen.


----------



## Threshold (12. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Diplom, komm mir nicht BaMa  .



Von mir kriegst du einen Doktor -- hab noch zwei liegen.


----------



## RyzA (12. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Diplom, komm mir nicht BaMa  . Und N721GL1A2J4MCAO8ICKM08EKMOI0A42GMI868IC260K0KOGAC2K8C86IC2IMIM0GGA08K2 ist eben nichts weiter als dezimales 10^33 in Base26 transkribiert, also mit den Zeichen 0 bis P. Leider habe ich kein Tool gefunden, dass automatisch jede Stelle um 10 Schritte verschieben kann, damit es die Zeichen A bis Z werden ("wird zur Übung überlassen"), aber dann Stünde da genau die Buchstabenkombi, die man erhalten würde, wenn man nach dem Schema "nicht A, nicht B, nicht C, ... nicht AA, nicht AB.... " zählt, bis man beim 1.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.00 0.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000ten Punkt angelangt ist, an dem das Leben dann endlich mal zufällig entstanden ist, nach dem es 1.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.00 0.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000-minus-1-mal schief gegangen ist.


Aber um zu sagen das etwas x mal schief gegangen ist, muß man doch wissen ob es wirklich soviele Versuche gegeben hat. Das wissen wir ja auch nicht.
Wir wissen nur wie lange es ungefähr gedauert hat bis erstes Leben aufgetreten ist und wo es hätte entstehen können.



> Und ja: Das mit Buchstaben oder auch nur ausgeschrieben Zahlen statt Potenzschreibweise ausdrücken zu wollen ist "". Irritierend. Absurd. Auf den ersten Blick lächerlich. Aber das sind rein gefühlsmäßige Reaktionen darauf. Sachlich ist es richtig. Und wenn uns schon bei der Frage nach der Entstehung des Lebens auf der Erde die richtige Antwort lächerlich vorkommt, während vollkommen falsche Antworten zunächst möglich erscheinen, wie sollen wir dann gefühlsmäßig eine korrekte Abschätzung zur ungleich schwereren Frage nach der Entstehung vom Leben im restlichen Universum geben? Das können wir einfach nicht. So menschliche Unterbewusstsein ist nicht in der Lage, Zahlen dieser Größenordnungen instinktiv abzuschätzen. Es nicht einmal in der Lage abzuschätzen, was für eine Größenordnung 10^33 sein könnte, wie weit diese von unserer Alltagserfahrung entfernt ist. Oder von einem Gogol. Ebensogut könntest du jemandem die Venus am Nachthimmel zeigen und fragen, wieviel Millimeter sie weg ist - derartige Zahlen sind einfach nur "groß". Aber "groß" sind für unser Hirn ja auch schon die Liter in einem olympischen Schwimmbecken, die Zahl der Sitze in einem Stadion oder das Gehalt vom Chef.
> 
> Solche Fragen können wir nur mit gründlichen Messungen und darauf aufbauender Logik systematisch beantworten. Zur Entstehung von Leben fehlen uns aber die Messwerte, wir haben nur Logik - die Drake-Gleichung, die sich solange nicht einmal überschlagsweise lösen lässt, wie wir ihre Variablen nicht kennen.


Ja mit den Zahlen das ist so eine Sache... aber du gibst doch zu, das unser Universum sehr groß ist und das es sehr viele (wirklich viele) Sterne mit Planetensystemen gibt?


----------



## Threshold (12. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ja mit den Zahlen das ist so eine Sache... aber du gibst doch zu, das unser Universum sehr groß ist und das es sehr viele (wirklich viele) Sterne mit Planetensystemen gibt?



Ich stimme dir da zu. Wir wissen schlicht nicht, was für Bedingungen herrschen müssen, damit Leben entsteht. Wir wissen nur, dass es zumindest 1x im Universum genau die Bedingungen gegeben hat, damit Leben entstehen konnte. Was aber letztendlich dafür sorgt, dass unbelebte Materie in lebendige Materie umgewandelt wird, weiß keiner.
Und solange wir im Universum keinen anderen Planeten oder Mond finden, der Leben trägt, kann man Leben als was Einzigartiges ansehen.
Ich persönlich denke, dass das Universum mit Leben erfüllt ist. Allerdings sehe ich eher Einzeller mit/ohne Zellkern als am meisten verbreitet an.
Lebewesen, die sich Gedanken machen, werden vermutlich sehr selten sein, und vermutlich sind die Menschen sogar die ersten intelligenten Lebewesen zumindest in dieser Galaxie, denn man muss bedenken, dass es Sterne der dritten oder vierten Generation braucht, denn nur sie haben genug andere Elemente im Schlepptau, aus denen sich Leben entwickeln kann.


----------



## RyzA (12. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Lebewesen, die sich Gedanken machen, werden vermutlich sehr selten sein, und vermutlich sind die Menschen sogar die ersten intelligenten Lebewesen zumindest in dieser Galaxie, denn man muss bedenken, dass es Sterne der dritten oder vierten Generation braucht, denn nur sie haben genug andere Elemente im Schlepptau, aus denen sich Leben entwickeln kann.


Selbst  nur bei Sternen der 3. oder 4. Generation müßte die Zahl an Sternen, welche dafür in Frage kommen noch sehr groß sein.


----------



## Threshold (13. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Selbst  nur bei Sternen der 3. oder 4. Generation müßte die Zahl an Sternen, welche dafür in Frage kommen noch sehr groß sein.



Nicht unbedingt. schau dir z.B. Sternhaufen an. Die sind alle sehr alt. 13 Milliarden Jahre. Da wird es kein Stern geben, der Leben beinhalten kann. Die Dichte an Sternen ist auch viel zu hoch. Wenn du innerhalb von einem Lichtjahr ein paar Sterne hast, wird es kaum einen geben, der Leben tragen kann. Der Nachbarstern hat mal einen Ausbruch und weg ist alles.
Dazu kommen die ganzen Sterne, die nicht lange genug existieren. Du brauchst schon so einen Stern wie die Sonne, der mindestens 10 Milliarden Jahre durchhalten kann. Die meisten Stern geben nach 1 Milliarde Jahre den Geist auf. In unserer Nähe sind ja solche, wie Sirius, Vega, Altair, Fomalhaut, Arktur (der gerade da ist, wo die Sonne in 1 Milliarde Jahre sein wird).
Dazu gibt es noch die kleineren Sterne, die roten Zwerge. Auch die werden vermutlich kein Leben beinhalten können, da der Planet sehr nah am Stern sein muss, damit er überhaupt genug Energie abbekommt. Nur neigen rote Zwerge dazu in regelmäßigen Abständen, hochenergetische Flares abzufeuern und die grillen jeden Planeten in ihrer Umgebung. Da wächst nichts drauf.
Dann gibt es viele Zweifach und Mehrfach Sternsysteme. Auf denen wirst du ebenfalls kein Leben antreffen können.
Zusammengefasst gesagt bleiben nicht viele Sterne übrig, die Planeten mit Leben haben können. Unser Sonnensystem ist extrem stabil. Da ist im Laufe der 4,5 Milliarden Jahre nichts gewesen, das irgendwie die Entwicklung gestört hat. Ob das jetzt immer so ist oder reines Glück war, lässt sich natürlich nicht bestimmen.
Nichtsdestotrotz gehe ich wie schon gesagt stark davon aus, dass das Leben im Universum anzutreffen ist, aber intelligentes Leben ist eher selten. Wer weiß.


----------



## RyzA (13. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt. schau dir z.B. Sternhaufen an. Die sind alle sehr alt. 13 Milliarden Jahre. Da wird es kein Stern geben, der Leben beinhalten kann. Die Dichte an Sternen ist auch viel zu hoch. Wenn du innerhalb von einem Lichtjahr ein paar Sterne hast, wird es kaum einen geben, der Leben tragen kann. Der Nachbarstern hat mal einen Ausbruch und weg ist alles.
> Dazu kommen die ganzen Sterne, die nicht lange genug existieren. Du brauchst schon so einen Stern wie die Sonne, der mindestens 10 Milliarden Jahre durchhalten kann. Die meisten Stern geben nach 1 Milliarde Jahre den Geist auf. In unserer Nähe sind ja solche, wie Sirius, Vega, Altair, Fomalhaut, Arktur (der gerade da ist, wo die Sonne in 1 Milliarde Jahre sein wird).
> Dazu gibt es noch die kleineren Sterne, die roten Zwerge. Auch die werden vermutlich kein Leben beinhalten können, da der Planet sehr nah am Stern sein muss, damit er überhaupt genug Energie abbekommt. Nur neigen rote Zwerge dazu in regelmäßigen Abständen, hochenergetische Flares abzufeuern und die grillen jeden Planeten in ihrer Umgebung. Da wächst nichts drauf.
> Dann gibt es viele Zweifach und Mehrfach Sternsysteme. Auf denen wirst du ebenfalls kein Leben antreffen können.
> ...


Ich bin da optimistischer. Weil es ja immer noch sehr viele Spiralgalaxien gibt.
Und ich glaube auch das es in unserer Galaxie noch Leben gibt. Vielleicht sogar intelligentes.


----------



## RtZk (13. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt. schau dir z.B. Sternhaufen an. Die sind alle sehr alt. 13 Milliarden Jahre. Da wird es kein Stern geben, der Leben beinhalten kann. Die Dichte an Sternen ist auch viel zu hoch. Wenn du innerhalb von einem Lichtjahr ein paar Sterne hast, wird es kaum einen geben, der Leben tragen kann. Der Nachbarstern hat mal einen Ausbruch und weg ist alles.
> Dazu kommen die ganzen Sterne, die nicht lange genug existieren. Du brauchst schon so einen Stern wie die Sonne, der mindestens 10 Milliarden Jahre durchhalten kann. Die meisten Stern geben nach 1 Milliarde Jahre den Geist auf. In unserer Nähe sind ja solche, wie Sirius, Vega, Altair, Fomalhaut, Arktur (der gerade da ist, wo die Sonne in 1 Milliarde Jahre sein wird).
> Dazu gibt es noch die kleineren Sterne, die roten Zwerge. Auch die werden vermutlich kein Leben beinhalten können, da der Planet sehr nah am Stern sein muss, damit er überhaupt genug Energie abbekommt. Nur neigen rote Zwerge dazu in regelmäßigen Abständen, hochenergetische Flares abzufeuern und die grillen jeden Planeten in ihrer Umgebung. Da wächst nichts drauf.
> Dann gibt es viele Zweifach und Mehrfach Sternsysteme. Auf denen wirst du ebenfalls kein Leben antreffen können.
> ...



Gerade die roten Zwerge sind die Sterne die eine lange Lebenszeit haben und daher auch genau ins Auge genommen werden bei der Suche nach Exoplaneten.  " Dies ist ein Faktor für die lange Lebenszeit der Roten Zwerge. Diese reicht, abhängig von der Masse (je geringer, desto länger ist die Aufenthaltsdauer in der Hauptreihe), von mehreren zehn Milliarden bis zu Billionen von Jahren."


----------



## RyzA (13. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Die Fragen sind auch, falls es intelligente Zivilisationen in unserer Galaxie gibt:

- wie weit sind sie entfernt?
- ist eine Kontaktaufnahme möglich?
- sollte man überhaupt Kontakt aufnehmen?

U.a. Stephen Hawking haben ja eher davor gewarnt. Nehmen wir mal es gibt Zivilisationen welche "nur" 1000 Jahre älter sind als wir. Wie weit wären die fortgeschritten?
Wenn man mal guckt wie schnell sich in den letzten 1000 Jahren die Menschheit technisch weiter entwickelt hat.
Oder mit der Entdeckung der Elektrizität und digitalen Evolution. Alleine in den letzten 30 Jahren wie schnell das alles ging mit Computern. Und Internet.
Früher der C-64 "Brotkasten"  hatte 1Mhz. Heute ist ein viel kleineres Handy um mehr als das 1000fache schneller.
Vielleicht sind solche Zivilisationen ja in der Lage interstellar zu reisen.  Vielleicht können sie Wurmlöcher "bauen".
Aber vielleicht sind sie uns sehr ähnlich und eher räuberisch und kriegerisch. Dann wäre wohl eine Kontaktaufnahme nicht so gut. Und wir würden den Kürzeren ziehen.


----------



## RtZk (13. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Ich glaube nicht, dass wir jemals einer biologischen Lebensform begegnen werden, wenn überhaupt Robotern die nicht altern und für die es keine Rolle spielt ob sie nun 100 Jahre oder eine 1 Millionen Jahre unterwegs sind, wobei wir wissen ja nicht wie alt eine biologische Lebensform tatsächlich werden könnte (und was Gen Modifikationen bringen) und ob Lebensformen aus anderen Elementen überhaupt altern, wobei eine Verständigung mit solchen an die Unmöglichkeit grenzen würde. 
Die 3. Frage würden dir Hobbyastronomen und co. abnehmen und sie selbst kontaktieren, weshalb der Standpunkt an dem man Leben vermutet niemals freigegeben werden sollte. 
Bei einer Entfernung von sagen wir mal 400 Lichtjahren (was schon sehr sehr nah wäre), würde eben eine einzelne Nachricht 400 Jahre unterwegs sein und wir würden aller frühstens 800 Jahre später eine Antwort erhalten oder aber einen Besuch, da bei einer Zivilistation die uns eventuell Millionen Jahre vorraus ist davon auszugehen ist, dass sie in der Lage ist mit annähernd Lichtgeschwindigkeit zu reisen und von solch einer Zivilistation würde ich nicht besucht werden wollen, denn wer sich für 400 Jahre ins All begibt muss eine starke Absicht haben. 
Ich bin da ganz bei Hawking, es ist auch für die Indianer nicht gut ausgegangen als die Europäer gelandet sind und eventuell waren deren Technologieunterschied gegen uns und außerirrdische Lebensformen noch winzig, wobei ich auch wieder zuversichtlich bin, dass wir in der Lage wären uns zu verteidigen, denn solch lächerliche Schilde die man oft in Science-Fiction Filmen sind schlicht nicht möglich und auch wenn Strahlung sie nicht beschädigt oder verletzt, eine mehrere Millionen Grad hohe Temperatur hat bisher noch alles Vaporisiert.
Wurmlöcher und der Warp Antrieb dürften unmöglich sein, da man dafür Materie braucht die nicht existiert, bzw. falls doch, dann nicht in den Mengen die man benötigen würde, sondern in unglaublich kleinen Mengen wodurch diese unserer Beobachtung bisweilen entgangen sind.


----------



## Threshold (13. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich bin da optimistischer. Weil es ja immer noch sehr viele Spiralgalaxien gibt.
> Und ich glaube auch das es in unserer Galaxie noch Leben gibt. Vielleicht sogar intelligentes.



Das kann niemand voraussagen. Möglich ist alles. Ich denke eh, dass uns einfach nur die Technik fehlt um genauer hinschauen zu können.
vor 20 Jahren haben wir die ersten Planeten um andere Sterne entdeckt. Heute sind wir so weit, dass wir selbst die kleineren Planeten von den größeren unterscheiden können.
Mal abwarten, was in 20, 50 oder 100 Jahren ist. Hinfliegen wird aber nicht möglich sein.



RtZk schrieb:


> Gerade die roten Zwerge sind die Sterne die eine lange Lebenszeit haben und daher auch genau ins Auge genommen werden bei der Suche nach Exoplaneten.  " Dies ist ein Faktor für die lange Lebenszeit der Roten Zwerge. Diese reicht, abhängig von der Masse (je geringer, desto länger ist die Aufenthaltsdauer in der Hauptreihe), von mehreren zehn Milliarden bis zu Billionen von Jahren."



Richtig. Rote Zwerge können locker mal 1 Billion Jahre schaffen. Das nützt dir aber nichts, wenn der bewohnbare Planet nur 200.000km entfernt sein darf, aber eben alle 500.000 Jahre einen hochenergetischen Flare abbekommt, der den Planeten sterilisiert. Da wächst nichts drauf.
Dazu kommt, dass ein so naher Planet schnell eine gebundene Rotation hat. Dann hast du immer nur eine Seite, die Licht abbekommt und die andere Seite ist immer im Dunklen. Auch nicht gerade förderlich für Leben.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Die Fragen sind auch, falls es intelligente Zivilisationen in unserer Galaxie gibt:
> 
> - wie weit sind sie entfernt?
> - ist eine Kontaktaufnahme möglich?
> ...



Hawking hat zuviel Independence Day geguckt. 
Du musst halt die Frage stellen, wieso eine Zivilisation ihren Heimatplaneten verlassen sollte? Das kann eigentlich nur eine Ursache haben -- Leben ist dort nicht mehr möglich. Wieso auch immer.
Und versuche mal die Zivilisation eines Planeten woanders hinzubringen. Wie viel Platz bräuchte man, um 7 Milliarden Menschen plus Tiere plus Pflanzen auf Reisen zu schicken?




RtZk schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass wir jemals einer biologischen Lebensform begegnen werden, wenn überhaupt Robotern die nicht altern und für die es keine Rolle spielt ob sie nun 100 Jahre oder eine 1 Millionen Jahre unterwegs sind, wobei wir wissen ja nicht wie alt eine biologische Lebensform tatsächlich werden könnte (und was Gen Modifikationen bringen) und ob Lebensformen aus anderen Elementen überhaupt altern, wobei eine Verständigung mit solchen an die Unmöglichkeit grenzen würde.
> Die 3. Frage würden dir Hobbyastronomen und co. abnehmen und sie selbst kontaktieren, weshalb der Standpunkt an dem man Leben vermutet niemals freigegeben werden sollte.
> Bei einer Entfernung von sagen wir mal 400 Lichtjahren (was schon sehr sehr nah wäre), würde eben eine einzelne Nachricht 400 Jahre unterwegs sein und wir würden aller frühstens 800 Jahre später eine Antwort erhalten oder aber einen Besuch, da bei einer Zivilistation die uns eventuell Millionen Jahre vorraus ist davon auszugehen ist, dass sie in der Lage ist mit annähernd Lichtgeschwindigkeit zu reisen und von solch einer Zivilistation würde ich nicht besucht werden wollen, denn wer sich für 400 Jahre ins All begibt muss eine starke Absicht haben.
> Ich bin da ganz bei Hawking, es ist auch für die Indianer nicht gut ausgegangen als die Europäer gelandet sind und eventuell waren deren Technologieunterschied gegen uns und außerirrdische Lebensformen noch winzig, wobei ich auch wieder zuversichtlich bin, dass wir in der Lage wären uns zu verteidigen, denn solch lächerliche Schilde die man oft in Science-Fiction Filmen sind schlicht nicht möglich und auch wenn Strahlung sie nicht beschädigt oder verletzt, eine mehrere Millionen Grad hohe Temperatur hat bisher noch alles Vaporisiert.
> Wurmlöcher und der Warp Antrieb dürften unmöglich sein, da man dafür Materie braucht die nicht existiert, bzw. falls doch, dann nicht in den Mengen die man benötigen würde, sondern in unglaublich kleinen Mengen wodurch diese unserer Beobachtung bisweilen entgangen sind.



Auch Technik altert. Lass ein Netzteil mal ein halbes Menschenleben im Schrank liegen und schalte es dann ein. Vermutlich wird sich nichts rühren, weil die Kondensatoren schon längst defekt sind.
Entropie ist nun mal etwas, dem sich nichts entziehen kann. Weder Lebewesen noch Technologie.
Du müsstest also eine Technologie entwickeln, die sich selbst reparieren kann. Also im Prinzip sowas wie die DNS, die sich ebenfalls selbst reparieren kann. Zumindest zum größten Teil.
Das müsste man also perfektionieren, damit sich eine Sonde sozusagen selbst replizieren kann. Sie fliegt durchs All, erforscht es, findet Rohstoffe und kann sich selbst reparieren oder gleich neu bauen und so fliegt die Sonde bzw. die "Nachkommen" der Sonde immer weiter und weiter. 
Wäre zumindest für einen Science Fiction Roman eine nette Grundlage.


----------



## RyzA (13. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du musst halt die Frage stellen, wieso eine Zivilisation ihren Heimatplaneten verlassen sollte? Das kann eigentlich nur eine Ursache haben -- Leben ist dort nicht mehr möglich. Wieso auch immer.
> Und versuche mal die Zivilisation eines Planeten woanders hinzubringen. Wie viel Platz bräuchte man, um 7 Milliarden Menschen plus Tiere plus Pflanzen auf Reisen zu schicken?


Viele eine Art "Arche"  oder Generationenschiff.
Alle kann man mit Sicherheit nicht retten.


----------



## Adi1 (13. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Viele eine Art "Arche"  oder Generationenschiff.
> Alle kann man mit Sicherheit nicht retten.



Das wird es leider nicht geben,

dazu ist unsere Spezie geistig und technisch viel zu beschränkt 

Und Tresh hat es schon angesprochen,
wieso würde eine andere Art ihren Heimatplaneten verlassen?

Ein Besuch von denen,
wäre unser Untergang


----------



## RyzA (13. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Und Tresh hat es schon angesprochen,
> wieso würde eine andere Art ihren Heimatplaneten verlassen?


Forscher/Entdeckerdrang, Planet nicht mehr bewohnbar (wegen Katastrophen etc) oder Ressourcen/Rohstoffe alle?



> Ein Besuch von denen,
> wäre unser Untergang


Das kann gut möglich sein.


----------



## RtZk (13. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Ein Besuch von denen,
> wäre unser Untergang



Wofür gibt es Wasserstoffbomben?


----------



## Threshold (13. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Forscher/Entdeckerdrang, Planet nicht mehr bewohnbar (wegen Katastrophen etc) oder Ressourcen/Rohstoffe alle?



Forschen kann man mit Sonden.
Sicherlich wäre es interessant auf dem Mars zu landen, aber es hat schon sein Grund, wieso es bisher nur einzelne Überlegungen mit solchen Wohnboxen gibt, in denen man testet, wie die Menschen auf engen Raum miteinander agieren.
Der Flug selbst ist meiner Meinung nach heute nicht möglich. Man müsste ein Raumschiff bauen, das der Partikelstrahlung der Sonne stand halten kann. Da geht nur mit Masse. Und Masse ist teuer. Man bräuchte also ein Raumschiff, das aus 95% Treibstoff besteht. Dann müsste man die gleiche Menge an Treibstoff zum Mars vorausschicken, damit sie wieder zurück kehren können. Dazu Nahrungsmittel und alles andere. Das aber auch gegen die Partikelstrahlung geschützt sein muss. Dann hast du das Problem, dass man nicht mal so eben kommunizieren kann. Bis zum Mond braucht das Licht etwas mehr als eine Sekunde. Das ist kein Problem. Da kann man eben mal mit Houston diskutieren. Aber wenn man beim Landeanflug zum Mars ist und ein Problem kriegt und Houston fragen muss, ist das Raumschiff schon lange auseinander gebrochen, wenn eine Antwort kommt.
Abgesehen davon gibt es derzeit eh keine Rakete, die stark genug ist, um ein Raumschiff sicher zum Mars und wieder zurück zu schicken.
Mark Watney wird also auf längere Sicht hin der einzige Mensch bleiben, der länger aufm Mars war. 



RtZk schrieb:


> Wofür gibt es Wasserstoffbomben?



Wenn die Aliens sehen, dass wir über mehrere Tausend Atomsprengköpfe verfügen, werden die garantiert das Muffensausen kriegen und das Weite suchen.


----------



## Adi1 (14. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Das kann gut möglich sein.



Nicht möglich, sondern sehr, sehr wahrscheinlich.


----------



## RyzA (14. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Nicht möglich, sondern sehr, sehr wahrscheinlich.


Oder wir stellen den grinsenden Florian Silbereisen da hin. Dann hauen die von alleine ab.


----------



## Adi1 (15. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Oder wir stellen den grinsenden Florian Silbereisen da hin. Dann hauen die von alleine ab.



Oder, die werden erst richtig verrückt. 

Ich bin mal gespannt, welche Erkenntnisse das James-Webb-Weltraumteleskop – Wikipedia

bringen wird, 

Hubble ist ja schon jetzt spektakulär.


----------



## RtZk (15. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Oder, die werden erst richtig verrückt.
> 
> Ich bin mal gespannt, welche Erkenntnisse das James-Webb-Weltraumteleskop – Wikipedia
> 
> ...



Dauert aber eben noch 3 Jahre.


----------



## Adi1 (15. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



RtZk schrieb:


> Dauert aber eben noch 3 Jahre.



Ja leider,

astronomiebegeisterte Menschen scharren geht schon mit den Hufen.


----------



## Threshold (15. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



RtZk schrieb:


> Dauert aber eben noch 3 Jahre.



Ich würde tippen, dass das noch länger dauern wird.


----------



## Adi1 (15. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich würde tippen, dass das noch länger dauern wird.



Ich auch,

Trump ist ja nicht so bekannt dafür,

die Wissenschaft zu fördern.


----------



## Threshold (15. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Die Kosten laufen davon.
Und den größten Batzen tragen nun mal die USA und der neue Chef der NASA ist ja eh Klimaleugner.


----------



## Adi1 (15. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Kosten laufen davon.
> Und den größten Batzen tragen nun mal die USA und der neue Chef der NASA ist ja eh Klimaleugner.



So ist es 

LG mal an Thresh


----------



## Threshold (15. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Ja ja, der Donald hat die wichtigen Posten schon längst mit seinen Leuten besetzt.
Jetzt braucht er nur noch Mitstreiter bei den Medien und weniger Maulwürfe.


----------



## Adi1 (15. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Mal abwarten, was die nächsten Kongresswahlen bringen,

dieser Schwachkopf dürfte doch dann Geschichte sein.


----------



## RyzA (15. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Ich bin mal gespannt, welche Erkenntnisse das James-Webb-Weltraumteleskop – Wikipedia
> 
> bringen wird,
> 
> Hubble ist ja schon jetzt spektakulär.


Ja hoffentlich wird das fertiggestellt.

Fast 10 Miliarden Dollar Entwicklungskosten ist schon krass!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Aber um zu sagen das etwas x mal schief gegangen ist, muß man doch wissen ob es wirklich soviele Versuche gegeben hat. Das wissen wir ja auch nicht.
> Wir wissen nur wie lange es ungefähr gedauert hat bis erstes Leben aufgetreten ist und wo es hätte entstehen können.



Die Zahl der "Versuche" lässt sich recht einfach ausdrücken. Wir reden ja (mangels vorhergehendem Leben) von keinem bewussten Prozess, sondern von einem zufälligen Aufeinandertreffen bestimmter Stoffe. Sobald diese Stoffe auf dem Planeten existieren ist die Entstehung prinzipiell in jedem Volumen möglich, dass groß genug ist um alle Stoffe zu beherbergen und in dem sich die Stoffe theoretisch befinden könnten. Ob sie es auch tatsächlich tun ist dann eben die Wahrscheinleichkeitsfrage - obwohl der Planet alles bietet, was für die Entstehung von Leben notwendig wäre, kann es mangels glücklichem Zufall eben auch sehr lange nicht entstehen. Der Rest ist dann nur noch eine Betrachtung von Zeit- und Raumbedarft für einen einzelnen "Versuch" um abzuschätzen, an wie vielen Stellen die gewünschte Zufallskombination stattfinden könnte (aber eben in der Regel nicht stattfindet). Für letzteren Schritt kann man sich hierbei an anderen biochemischen Reaktionen und deren Platz- sowie Zeitbedarf orientieren und das ganze mit der Größe lebender Zellen abgleichen – ich habe jeweils recht großzügig überschlagen, es könnten auch locker entlang jeder Dimension 10 mal kleinere Maßstäbe reichen, insgesamt also 10000 mal mehr Chancen auf Leben gegeben haben.

Diese ganze Überlegung ist übrigens sehr unempfindlich gegenüber störende Details, weil das System ohnehin als Black Box behandelt wird: Selbst wenn es z.B. einen komplett unbekannten Faktor gibt, der zur einer ungünstigen, ungleichmäßigen Verteilung der Substanzen führt und so die für die Entstehung von Leben in Frage kommende Fläche auf ein Tausendstel verkleinert, so würde dies ja auch für die Entstehung von Leben auf anderen Planeten gelten. (ganz abgesehen davon, dass "1 Tausendstel" von 10^33 immer noch Arsch viel ist )



> Ja mit den Zahlen das ist so eine Sache... aber du gibst doch zu, das unser Universum sehr groß ist und das es sehr viele (wirklich viele) Sterne mit Planetensystemen gibt?



Extrem viele, ja. Und ich gehöre ja sogar zu den Leuten, die für die Entstehung von Leben ein weitaus größeres Spektrum an Bedingungen für möglich hält, als die meist zu beobachtende Konzentration auf "flüssiges H2O und C-Verbindungen". Aber ich gebe trotzdem ganz offen zu, dass ich "schweinisch viele Planeten" nicht im Kopf mit "unglaublich unwahrscheinlich" multiplizieren und ein brauchbares Ergebnis erhalten kann. Wenn wir den genauen Mechanismus der Lebensentstehung auf der Erde kennen würden, könnte man dessen Wahrscheinlichkeit in einer fremden Athmosphäre mit bestimmten chemischen Eigenschaften abschätzen. Wir kennen aber weder den Prozess noch kennen wie die chemischen Verbindungen auch nur eines einzigen extrasolaren Planeten, geschweige denn von einigen Tausend aus verschiedenen Teilen verschiedener Galaxien, um die Verbreitung bestimmter Bedingungen abschätzen zu können. Wir scheitern ja schon an der Frage, was für Bedingungen früher auf dem Mars herschten und ob unter diesen Leben hätte entstehen können oder nicht. Und auf dem Mars haben wir sogar selbst nachgeguckt - wie wollen wir da die gleiche Frage sämtliche Andromeda-Planeten beantworten?





Headcrash schrieb:


> Die Fragen sind auch, falls es intelligente Zivilisationen in unserer Galaxie gibt:
> 
> - wie weit sind sie entfernt?
> - ist eine Kontaktaufnahme möglich?
> ...



Derartige Fragen lassen sich materialistisch relativ einfach beantworten:
Im Rahmen der uns bekannten Naturgesetze würde es extrem viel Energie erfordern, Materie von einem Sonnensystem in ein anderes zu schaffen. Für chemische Verbindungen lohnt sich das nie, eine außerirdische Zivilisation müsste also schon sämtliche Vorkommen eines Elementes in ihrem System bis in die tiefsten Planetenkerne hinein verbraucht haben, ehe ein Import in Frage käme. Und selbst dann wäre es für weiter entfernte Systeme energetisch günstiger, das Element mit nukleartechnischen Methoden selbst zu erzeugen. Das einzige, was bei uns somit "rauben" könnte, wäre Information => Ein Besuch aus wissenschaftlichem Interesse ist mit Abstand am wahrscheinlichsten.

Auch kriegerische Ambitionen sind eher unwahrscheinlich: Der Aufbau künstlicher Habitate im Weltall ist um Größenordnungen leichter (prinzipiell mit unserer heutigen Technologie machbar), als der Flug in geschweige denn die Kollonisation (für Menschen laut Stand unserer Wissenschaft unmöglich) eines benachbarten Systems. Eine Zivilsation, die nicht mehr an Planeten gebunden ist, braucht aber auch keine Kriege um selbige zu führen.

Sozial wäre ein direkter Kontakt aber definitiv interessant, denn alles was über einfache, extrem langlebige Sonden hinausgeht, erfordert extrem fortgeschrittene Technik (oder enorm abweichende Lebensformen). Dagegen wären die paar Jahrhunderte Kontrast zwischen Kolonisatoren und Einheimischen im Zeitalter der "Entdeckungen" lächerlich und dessen Folgen wirken bis heute nach.





Threshold schrieb:


> Forschen kann man mit Sonden.
> Sicherlich wäre es interessant auf dem Mars zu landen, aber es hat schon sein Grund, wieso es bisher nur einzelne Überlegungen mit solchen Wohnboxen gibt, in denen man testet, wie die Menschen auf engen Raum miteinander agieren.
> Der Flug selbst ist meiner Meinung nach heute nicht möglich. Man müsste ein Raumschiff bauen, das der Partikelstrahlung der Sonne stand halten kann.



Partikel kann man mit einer einfachen Wand abschirmen und selbst für kurzwellige elektromagnetische Strahlung gibt es machbare, wenn auch nicht günstige und nicht über Jahrzehnte als gesund zu bezeichnende Lösungen. Wer nuklearbetriebene Flugzeuge bauen kann, der kann sich auch halbwegs vor der Sonne schützen.


----------



## Threshold (15. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Partikel kann man mit einer einfachen Wand abschirmen und selbst für kurzwellige elektromagnetische Strahlung gibt es machbare, wenn auch nicht günstige und nicht über Jahrzehnte als gesund zu bezeichnende Lösungen. Wer nuklearbetriebene Flugzeuge bauen kann, der kann sich auch halbwegs vor der Sonne schützen.



Nö, kann man nicht. Frag mal die Leute in der ISS, deren private Notebooks regelmäßig durch kosmische Strahlung zerstört werden.


----------



## RyzA (15. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Zahl der "Versuche" lässt sich recht einfach ausdrücken. Wir reden ja (mangels vorhergehendem Leben) von keinem bewussten Prozess, sondern von einem zufälligen Aufeinandertreffen bestimmter Stoffe. Sobald diese Stoffe auf dem Planeten existieren ist die Entstehung prinzipiell in jedem Volumen möglich, dass groß genug ist um alle Stoffe zu beherbergen und in dem sich die Stoffe theoretisch befinden könnten. Ob sie es auch tatsächlich tun ist dann eben die Wahrscheinleichkeitsfrage - obwohl der Planet alles bietet, was für die Entstehung von Leben notwendig wäre, kann es mangels glücklichem Zufall eben auch sehr lange nicht entstehen. Der Rest ist dann nur noch eine Betrachtung von Zeit- und Raumbedarft für einen einzelnen "Versuch" um abzuschätzen, an wie vielen Stellen die gewünschte Zufallskombination stattfinden könnte (aber eben in der Regel nicht stattfindet). Für letzteren Schritt kann man sich hierbei an anderen biochemischen Reaktionen und deren Platz- sowie Zeitbedarf orientieren und das ganze mit der Größe lebender Zellen abgleichen – ich habe jeweils recht großzügig überschlagen, es könnten auch locker entlang jeder Dimension 10 mal kleinere Maßstäbe reichen, insgesamt also 10000 mal mehr Chancen auf Leben gegeben haben.
> 
> Diese ganze Überlegung ist übrigens sehr unempfindlich gegenüber störende Details, weil das System ohnehin als Black Box behandelt wird: Selbst wenn es z.B. einen komplett unbekannten Faktor gibt, der zur einer ungünstigen, ungleichmäßigen Verteilung der Substanzen führt und so die für die Entstehung von Leben in Frage kommende Fläche auf ein Tausendstel verkleinert, so würde dies ja auch für die Entstehung von Leben auf anderen Planeten gelten. (ganz abgesehen davon, dass "1 Tausendstel" von 10^33 immer noch Arsch viel ist )


Was hälst du von der "Ursuppen" Theorie  von Stanley Miller? Der hat das doch im Labor nachgebaut und konnte Eiweißketten damit herstellen. Die Grundlage für Leben wie wir es kennen.
Es gibt da auch noch die "Black Smoker" Theorie.  Wobei ich die von Miller vertretende noch wahrscheinlich halte, weil die Bedingungen dafür nicht ganz so extrem sind.
Wenn man nach Miller geht dann kommt doch jeder mögliche Punkt an der Oberfläche des "Urozeans" dafür in Frage. Und der Urozean hatte fast die komplette (Ur) Erde bedeckt. Also sehr viel Raum für die Entstehung von Leben.
Das Leben an Punkt C enstanden ist und nicht an Punkt A ist Zufall. Wie du schon richtig festgestellt hast: es ist alles eine Frage der Zeit.
Über die Anzahl der Versuche bis Leben enstanden ist können wir keine Aussage machen! 
Deswegen kann ich auch immer noch nicht ganz nachvollziehen wie du auf so eine kleine Wahrscheinlichkeit kommst.




> Extrem viele, ja. Und ich gehöre ja sogar zu den Leuten, die für die Entstehung von Leben ein weitaus größeres Spektrum an Bedingungen für möglich hält, als die meist zu beobachtende Konzentration auf "flüssiges H2O und C-Verbindungen". Aber ich gebe trotzdem ganz offen zu, dass ich "schweinisch viele Planeten" nicht im Kopf mit "unglaublich unwahrscheinlich" multiplizieren und ein brauchbares Ergebnis erhalten kann. Wenn wir den genauen Mechanismus der Lebensentstehung auf der Erde kennen würden, könnte man dessen Wahrscheinlichkeit in einer fremden Athmosphäre mit bestimmten chemischen Eigenschaften abschätzen. Wir kennen aber weder den Prozess noch kennen wie die chemischen Verbindungen auch nur eines einzigen extrasolaren Planeten, geschweige denn von einigen Tausend aus verschiedenen Teilen verschiedener Galaxien, um die Verbreitung bestimmter Bedingungen abschätzen zu können. Wir scheitern ja schon an der Frage, was für Bedingungen früher auf dem Mars herschten und ob unter diesen Leben hätte entstehen können oder nicht. Und auf dem Mars haben wir sogar selbst nachgeguckt - wie wollen wir da die gleiche Frage sämtliche Andromeda-Planeten beantworten?


Alleine die Tatsache dafür das es extrem viele sind reicht für mich aus. 






> Derartige Fragen lassen sich materialistisch relativ einfach beantworten:
> Im Rahmen der uns bekannten Naturgesetze würde es extrem viel Energie erfordern, Materie von einem Sonnensystem in ein anderes zu schaffen. Für chemische Verbindungen lohnt sich das nie, eine außerirdische Zivilisation müsste also schon sämtliche Vorkommen eines Elementes in ihrem System bis in die tiefsten Planetenkerne hinein verbraucht haben, ehe ein Import in Frage käme. Und selbst dann wäre es für weiter entfernte Systeme energetisch günstiger, das Element mit nukleartechnischen Methoden selbst zu erzeugen. Das einzige, was bei uns somit "rauben" könnte, wäre Information => Ein Besuch aus wissenschaftlichem Interesse ist mit Abstand am wahrscheinlichsten.
> 
> Auch kriegerische Ambitionen sind eher unwahrscheinlich: Der Aufbau künstlicher Habitate im Weltall ist um Größenordnungen leichter (prinzipiell mit unserer heutigen Technologie machbar), als der Flug in geschweige denn die Kollonisation (für Menschen laut Stand unserer Wissenschaft unmöglich) eines benachbarten Systems. Eine Zivilsation, die nicht mehr an Planeten gebunden ist, braucht aber auch keine Kriege um selbige zu führen.
> ...


Wenn die Zivilisationen uns ein paar tausend Jahre vorraus sind haben sie vielleicht Technologien entwicklet wovon wir heute sagen das ist unmöglich.
Man braucht sich ja nur die Entwicklung bei uns angucken. Seit Entdeckung der Elektrizität und Erfindung der Computer ging alles rasant schnell.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Was hälst du von der "Ursuppen" Theorie  von Stanley Miller? Der hat das doch im Labor nachgebaut und konnte Eiweißketten damit herstellen. Die Grundlage für Leben wie wir es kennen.
> Es gibt da auch noch die "Black Smoker" Theorie.  Wobei ich die von Miller vertretende noch wahrscheinlich halte, weil die Bedingungen dafür nicht ganz so extrem sind.



Millers Experimente passen nicht sonderlich gut zu unseren Kenntnissen über die Bedingungen auf der frühen Erde, aber das Grundprinzip ist das einzig logische. Ob man es nun an die Oberfläche packt und reaktionsfreudige Substanzen durch Blitze generiert oder ob man es einmal durch vulkanisches Gestein pumpt für das gleiche Ergebnis - für Hochrechnungen wäre das interessant, aber ich glaube nicht, dass wir jemals genug rekonstruieren können, um darüber zu entscheiden. Die heutigen Lebensgemeinschaften an den schwarzen Rauchern sind jedenfalls mit einer ganzen Reihe höherer Gruppen von Tieren verwandt und afaik stammen auch die Bakterien aus verschiedenen Lebewesen. Das heißt es handelt sich um Organismen, die nachträglich eingewandert sind und sich diese Lebensräume erschlossen haben, nicht um Überbleibsel des Ursprung des Lebens.
Spannender als die Entstehung der ersten organischen Verbindungen (Miller) finde ich ohnehin das herangehen von der anderen Seite: Wie könnte überhaupt das erste, einfachste sich selbst replizierende System ausgesehen haben? Die größte Annäherung, die wir heute an frühes Leben haben ist die RNA-Duplikation. Aber die ist schon viel zu komplex. Selbst wenn man den Code drastisch eindampfen würde bräuchte man mindestens ein halbes Dutzend z.T. sehr großer Moleküle. Von einzeln Aminosäuren bis dahin ist es ein sehr langer Weg.



> Wenn man nach Miller geht dann kommt doch jeder mögliche Punkt an der Oberfläche des "Urozeans" dafür in Frage. Und der Urozean hatte fast die komplette (Ur) Erde bedeckt. Also sehr viel Raum für die Entstehung von Leben.
> Das Leben an Punkt C enstanden ist und nicht an Punkt A ist Zufall. Wie du schon richtig festgestellt hast: es ist alles eine Frage der Zeit.
> Über die Anzahl der Versuche bis Leben enstanden ist können wir keine Aussage machen!
> Deswegen kann ich auch immer noch nicht ganz nachvollziehen wie du auf so eine kleine Wahrscheinlichkeit kommst.



Na aus der banalen Feststellung heraus, dass es eben einen gigantischen Raum gab, in dem Leben hätte entstehen können, aber dass das nur einmal geklappt hat. Über einen Zeitraum von mehrern 100 Millionen Jahren hätte jeder tropfen Urozean (oder alternativ jeder Krümel festen Landes) Leben hervorbringen können. Haben sie aber nicht. Logische Schlussfolgerung: Zusätzlich zu den nötigen Substanzen braucht man für die Entstehung von Leben eine enorme Portion Glück, denn es gibt knapp eine Oktilliarde Möglichkeiten, wie es schief geht.



> Alleine die Tatsache dafür das es extrem viele sind reicht für mich aus.



Und das ist dein grundlegender Denkfehler:
Eine Wahrscheinlich ist immer ein Bruch und "extrem viel"(e Planeten) gibt nur den Zähler an. Aber jeder Bruch tendiert gegen null, wenn der Nenner deutlich größer als der Zähler ist. Und der Zähler könnte in diesem Fall noch weitaus größer sein. Du fällst auf die gleiche "Logik" rein wie Spielsüchtige die der Meinung sind, irgendwann den Jackpot zu gewinnen, wie sie "ganz viel" spielen: Der Ansatz ist richtig, aber man darf die relative Einstufung "viel" nicht auf den eigenen Alltag beziehen, sondern auf die Zahl der Möglichkeiten. Und die ist beim Glücksspiel "sehr, sehr viel mehr" und bei der Frage nach der Enstehung des Lebens für uns wortwörtlich "unermesslich".



> Wenn die Zivilisationen uns ein paar tausend Jahre vorraus sind haben sie vielleicht Technologien entwicklet wovon wir heute sagen das ist unmöglich.
> Man braucht sich ja nur die Entwicklung bei uns angucken. Seit Entdeckung der Elektrizität und Erfindung der Computer ging alles rasant schnell.



Ich argumentiere nicht mit "möglich" und "unmöglich", sondern mit "leichter" und "schwerer" und mit den uns bekannten Naturgesetzen. Diese Rangfolge der Optionen, bei denen die Ausbeutung eines fremden Sternensystems die schlechtere Wahl ist, gilt !immer!, solange sich nicht jenseits der makroskopischen Grenzen der Relativitätstheorie bewegt.

Letztere kennen wir zugegebenermaßen auch erst seit kosmologisch kurzer Zeit, haben sie aber beim Blick auf astronomische Bewegungen entwickelt und diese damit erklärt. Das neuere Erkenntnisse diesen Wissensstand zum Thema Reisen im All grundlegend auf den Kopf stellen, wage ich zu bezweifeln - der wird genauso bestand haben, wie Newton auch heute immer noch alle alltäglichen Gravitations-Einflüsse erklärt und wie wir mit Kepler Auf- und Untergang von Mond und Sonne vorhersagen können.


----------



## RyzA (16. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Spannender als die Entstehung der ersten organischen Verbindungen (Miller) finde ich ohnehin das herangehen von der anderen Seite: Wie könnte überhaupt das erste, einfachste sich selbst replizierende System ausgesehen haben? Die größte Annäherung, die wir heute an frühes Leben haben ist die RNA-Duplikation. Aber die ist schon viel zu komplex. Selbst wenn man den Code drastisch eindampfen würde bräuchte man mindestens ein halbes Dutzend z.T. sehr großer Moleküle. Von einzeln Aminosäuren bis dahin ist es ein sehr langer Weg.


Ist ja klar das am Anfang die einfachsten Molekühle stehen, welche sich weiter entwickelt haben.  Deswegen würde ich auch weiter vorne anfangen und nicht umgekehrt.



> Na aus der banalen Feststellung heraus, dass es eben einen gigantischen Raum gab, in dem Leben hätte entstehen können, aber dass das nur einmal geklappt hat. Über einen Zeitraum von mehrern 100 Millionen Jahren hätte jeder tropfen Urozean (oder alternativ jeder Krümel festen Landes) Leben hervorbringen können. Haben sie aber nicht. Logische Schlussfolgerung: Zusätzlich zu den nötigen Substanzen braucht man für die Entstehung von Leben eine enorme Portion Glück, denn es gibt knapp eine Oktilliarde Möglichkeiten, wie es schief geht.


Nur weil etwas lange nicht aufgreten ist, kannst du nicht sagen  wie oft es schief gegangen ist. Weil du über die Anzahl der "Fehlversuche" keinerlei Informationen hast. 





> Und das ist dein grundlegender Denkfehler:
> Eine Wahrscheinlich ist immer ein Bruch und "extrem viel"(e Planeten) gibt nur den Zähler an. Aber jeder Bruch tendiert gegen null, wenn der Nenner deutlich größer als der Zähler ist. Und der Zähler könnte in diesem Fall noch weitaus größer sein. Du fällst auf die gleiche "Logik" rein wie Spielsüchtige die der Meinung sind, irgendwann den Jackpot zu gewinnen, wie sie "ganz viel" spielen: Der Ansatz ist richtig, aber man darf die relative Einstufung "viel" nicht auf den eigenen Alltag beziehen, sondern auf die Zahl der Möglichkeiten. Und die ist beim Glücksspiel "sehr, sehr viel mehr" und bei der Frage nach der Enstehung des Lebens für uns wortwörtlich "unermesslich".


Tja, ist der Nenner denn deutlich größer als der Zähler? Bist du dir da so sicher? Ich bin es nicht.




> Ich argumentiere nicht mit "möglich" und "unmöglich", sondern mit "leichter" und "schwerer" und mit den uns bekannten Naturgesetzen. Diese Rangfolge der Optionen, bei denen die Ausbeutung eines fremden Sternensystems die schlechtere Wahl ist, gilt !immer!, solange sich nicht jenseits der makroskopischen Grenzen der Relativitätstheorie bewegt.
> 
> Letztere kennen wir zugegebenermaßen auch erst seit kosmologisch kurzer Zeit, haben sie aber beim Blick auf astronomische Bewegungen entwickelt und diese damit erklärt. Das neuere Erkenntnisse diesen Wissensstand zum Thema Reisen im All grundlegend auf den Kopf stellen, wage ich zu bezweifeln - der wird genauso bestand haben, wie Newton auch heute immer noch alle alltäglichen Gravitations-Einflüsse erklärt und wie wir mit Kepler Auf- und Untergang von Mond und Sonne vorhersagen können.


Klar, die Naturgesetze gelten immer und überall. Da haben sich alle in (diesen) Universum dran zu halten. Aber bei der Schnelligkeit der technischen Evolution, kann man sich vielleicht gar nicht vorstellen, was doch mal irgendwann möglich ist.


----------



## RtZk (16. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und das ist dein grundlegender Denkfehler:
> Eine Wahrscheinlich ist immer ein Bruch und "extrem viel"(e Planeten) gibt nur den Zähler an. Aber jeder Bruch tendiert gegen null, wenn der Nenner deutlich größer als der Zähler ist. Und der Zähler könnte in diesem Fall noch weitaus größer sein. Du fällst auf die gleiche "Logik" rein wie Spielsüchtige die der Meinung sind, irgendwann den Jackpot zu gewinnen, wie sie "ganz viel" spielen: Der Ansatz ist richtig, aber man darf die relative Einstufung "viel" nicht auf den eigenen Alltag beziehen, sondern auf die Zahl der Möglichkeiten. Und die ist beim Glücksspiel "sehr, sehr viel mehr" und bei der Frage nach der Enstehung des Lebens für uns wortwörtlich "unermesslich".



Die Zahlen sind aber unglaublich viel bis unendlich höher, dass es Leben gibt, als, dass du jedes Mal im Lotto gewinnst. 

Spielsüchtige denken nicht logisch, denn nach diesem Plan, bei ganz viel spielen würdest du rein statistisch nur alle 139.838.160 Versuche gewinnen, so oft könnte man gar nicht spielen.

Übrigens sind die Planeten eher der Nenner als der Zähler, da nur auf einem kleinen Bruchteil (wobei es in absoluten Zahlen trotzdem enorm viele sind) der Planeten Leben entstehen könnte.

Eigentlich ist sowas ganz einfach, existiert eine Wahrscheinlichkeit für etwas und ist sie noch so klein (es gibt in der Realität keine Wahrscheinlichkeit die gegen Null geht), so kann man garantieren, dass sie in einem beobachbaren Universum mit einem Durchmesser von 93,3 Milliarden Lichtjahren und einer Billionen Galaxien und einem alter von 13,7 Milliarden Jahren schon mehr als 1 Mal eingetreten ist.
Diese Zahlen sind unglaublich weit über unserem Vorstellungsvermögen, wir können uns noch nicht einmal vorstellen wie groß die Entfernung zum Pluto ist und genau das ist der Grund warum es immer noch Menschen wie dich gibt.


----------



## RyzA (16. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



RtZk schrieb:


> Spielsüchtige denken nicht logisch, denn nach diesem Plan, bei ganz viel spielen würdest du rein statistisch nur alle 139.838.160 Versuche gewinnen, so oft könnte man gar nicht spielen.


Spielsüchtige denken, wenn sie ein paar mal gewonnen haben, dass sie immer wieder gewinnen.  Oder den ganz großen Gewinn machen.
Das ist überhaupt nicht rational.


----------



## Adi1 (17. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



RtZk schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist sowas ganz einfach, existiert eine Wahrscheinlichkeit für etwas und ist sie noch so klein (es gibt in der Realität keine Wahrscheinlichkeit die gegen Null geht), so kann man garantieren, dass sie in einem beobachbaren Universum mit einem Durchmesser von 93,3 Milliarden Lichtjahren und einer Billionen Galaxien und einem alter von 13,7 Milliarden Jahren schon mehr als 1 Mal eingetreten ist.
> Diese Zahlen sind unglaublich weit über unserem Vorstellungsvermögen, wir können uns noch nicht einmal vorstellen wie groß die Entfernung zum Pluto ist und genau das ist der Grund warum es immer noch Menschen wie dich gibt.



Nö, entscheidender ist eher der Zeitfaktor, nicht die Entfernung. 

Selbst in einem sicheren Abstand zu Roten und Blauen Riesen 
könnte sich eine Lebensform entwickeln,
welche durchaus ein paar Millionen Jahre durchhalten würde,

dann wäre aber eher Ruhe.


----------



## Threshold (17. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Selbst in einem sicheren Abstand zu Roten und Blauen Riesen
> könnte sich eine Lebensform entwickeln,
> welche durchaus ein paar Millionen Jahre durchhalten würde,



Nö, der blaue Riese hat eine so hohe Strahlungsleistung und damit so hohe Werte bei UV Strahlung und Partikelstrahlung, dass kein Planet das überleben kann. Dazu existiert er auch zu kurz als dass sich da Leben ansiedeln kann.
Wenn man die Erde als Standard Entwicklung heranzieht, braucht das Leben rund 1 Milliarde Jahre um überhaupt Einzeller zu bilden. Ein blauer Riese ist dann schon längst zur Supernova geworden.
Und der rote Riese ist eh am Ende seiner Entwicklung. Entweder wird er zum weißen Zwerg oder wird zur Supernova.
Beteigeuze ist so ein roter Riese und der wird irgendwann als Supernova explodieren.


----------



## RtZk (17. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Nö, der blaue Riese hat eine so hohe Strahlungsleistung und damit so hohe Werte bei UV Strahlung und Partikelstrahlung, dass kein Planet das überleben kann. Dazu existiert er auch zu kurz als dass sich da Leben ansiedeln kann.
> Wenn man die Erde als Standard Entwicklung heranzieht, braucht das Leben rund 1 Milliarde Jahre um überhaupt Einzeller zu bilden. Ein blauer Riese ist dann schon längst zur Supernova geworden.
> Und der rote Riese ist eh am Ende seiner Entwicklung. Entweder wird er zum weißen Zwerg oder wird zur Supernova.
> Beteigeuze ist so ein roter Riese und der wird irgendwann als Supernova explodieren.



Gut, man weiß nicht ob sich Leben nicht auch unter extremen Bedingungen entwickeln kann und nicht doch deutlich früher entstehen kann, das nötige Glück braucht es dafür natürlich, ob die Erde früh oder spät Leben entwickelt hat können wir wohl erst sagen, wenn wir solche Informationen auch von anderen Planeten haben.
Bärtierchen sind ja ein gutes Beispiel, dass manche Tiere fast überall überleben können.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



RtZk schrieb:


> Die Zahlen sind aber unglaublich viel bis unendlich höher, dass es Leben gibt, als, dass du jedes Mal im Lotto gewinnst.



Danke für dieses Zitat meinerselbst...



> Übrigens sind die Planeten eher der Nenner als der Zähler, da nur auf einem kleinen Bruchteil (wobei es in absoluten Zahlen trotzdem enorm viele sind) der Planeten Leben entstehen könnte.



Du willst du Wahrscheinlichkeit für Entstehung von Leben auf einem Planeten durch die Zahl der Planeten teilen?? (Oder du hast nicht verstanden, was ich beschrieben habe.)



> Eigentlich ist sowas ganz einfach, existiert eine Wahrscheinlichkeit für etwas und ist sie noch so klein (es gibt in der Realität keine Wahrscheinlichkeit die gegen Null geht), so kann man garantieren, dass sie in einem beobachbaren Universum mit einem Durchmesser von 93,3 Milliarden Lichtjahren und einer Billionen Galaxien und einem alter von 13,7 Milliarden Jahren schon mehr als 1 Mal eingetreten ist.



Nach dieser "Logik" müsste beispielsweise jedes Universum mehrfach in sich selbst kollabiert sein, denn auch die Wahrscheinlichkeit für einen Kollaps ist >0.



> Diese Zahlen sind unglaublich weit über unserem Vorstellungsvermögen, wir können uns noch nicht einmal vorstellen wie groß die Entfernung zum Pluto ist und genau das ist der Grund warum es immer noch Menschen wie dich gibt.



Soll ersterer Teil eine stumpfe Wiederholung dessen sein, was ich hier seit Tagen schreibe und letzterer eine Beleidigung?


----------



## Threshold (17. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



RtZk schrieb:


> Gut, man weiß nicht ob sich Leben nicht auch unter extremen Bedingungen entwickeln kann und nicht doch deutlich früher entstehen kann, das nötige Glück braucht es dafür natürlich, ob die Erde früh oder spät Leben entwickelt hat können wir wohl erst sagen, wenn wir solche Informationen auch von anderen Planeten haben.
> Bärtierchen sind ja ein gutes Beispiel, dass manche Tiere fast überall überleben können.



Du kannst die Erde wieder als Maßstab nehmen. Um komplexes Leben bilden zu können brauchst du ein Schutz vor starker Strahlung, denn die zerstört nun mal komplexe Moleküle. Und ein blauer Riese ballert ja nun wirklich eine Menge raus. Man muss da nur mal den Sirius A anschauen. Jetzt kein Superriese aber trotzdem so stark an Strahlung, dass da nichts wachsen wird.
Und das Bärtierchen braucht wie alle anderen Lebewesen Wasser. Ohne Wasser wird es eng.


----------



## RtZk (17. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nach dieser "Logik" müsste beispielsweise jedes Universum mehrfach in sich selbst kollabiert sein, denn auch die Wahrscheinlichkeit für einen Kollaps ist >0.



Es gibt keine Wahrscheinlichkeit für einen Kollaps, das Universum wird sich immer weiter ausdehenen bis in Billionen (oder waren es sogar Trillionen?) Jahre selbst die Atome auseinander gerissen werden.



Threshold schrieb:


> Du kannst die Erde wieder als Maßstab nehmen. Um komplexes Leben bilden zu können brauchst du ein Schutz vor starker Strahlung, denn die zerstört nun mal komplexe Moleküle. Und ein blauer Riese ballert ja nun wirklich eine Menge raus. Man muss da nur mal den Sirius A anschauen. Jetzt kein Superriese aber trotzdem so stark an Strahlung, dass da nichts wachsen wird.
> Und das Bärtierchen braucht wie alle anderen Lebewesen Wasser. Ohne Wasser wird es eng.



Ein Planet ohne Eigendrehung wäre hier eine Möglichkeit und würde flüssiges Wasser an der Grenze zur Sonnenseite ermöglichen.


----------



## RyzA (17. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Beteigeuze ist so ein roter Riese und der wird irgendwann als Supernova explodieren.


Interessant ist auch wie groß die werden können. Da hat man ja so keine richtige Vorstellung von. Bei You Tube gibt es nette Videos mit Größenvergleichen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NjdtTZTJaeo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RtZk (17. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Interessant ist auch wie groß die werden können. Da hat man ja so keine richtige Vorstellung von. Bei You Tube gibt es nette Videos mit Größenvergleichen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn wir mal ehrlich sind, wir können uns nicht mal die Größe der Sonne auch nur im Ansatz vorstellen, solche Vergleiche bringen gar nichts, genauso, wie wenn sie danach ein Schwarzes Loch dazu hauen, dass die größten Sterne dann um das 1000fache überragt.


----------



## RyzA (17. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



RtZk schrieb:


> Wenn wir mal ehrlich sind, wir können uns nicht mal die Größe der Sonne auch nur im Ansatz vorstellen, solche Vergleiche bringen gar nichts, genauso, wie wenn sie danach ein Schwarzes Loch dazu hauen, dass die größten Sterne dann um das 1000fache überragt.


Ich finde die Videos ganz nett. Richtig vorstellen kann man sich das dann trotzdem nicht. Aber man hat vielleicht den Hauch einer Ahnung.


----------



## RtZk (17. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich finde die Videos ganz nett. Richtig vorstellen kann man sich das dann trotzdem nicht. Aber man hat vielleicht den Hauch einer Ahnung.



Klar, alleine schon der Unterschied zwischen den einzelnen Sternen ist beeindruckend


----------



## blautemple (17. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Danke für dieses Zitat meinerselbst...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So langsam habe ich das Gefühl das wir mit einer Wand diskutieren 
Aber gut das du noch die Muße hast es weiter zu probieren, ich gebe es jetzt auf...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (18. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Interessant ist auch wie groß die werden können. Da hat man ja so keine richtige Vorstellung von. Bei You Tube gibt es nette Videos mit Größenvergleichen.



Interessant finde ich ja zu ermitteln, wo denn überhaupt die Grenze ist.
Ich hatte mal die Informationen, dass Sterne mit 120 Sonnenmassen das Maximum wären. Dann hat man Sterne gefunden, die 150 Sonnenmassen haben. Inzwischen kennt man einen Stern, der rund 265 Sonnenmassen besitzt (und der hat schon eine Menge Sonnenmassen verloren).
die Strahlungsleistung solcher Dinger ist so groß, dass sie eigentlich ihre eigene Hülle wegblasen müssten und daher niemals so groß werden können. Trotzdem sind sie so groß.
Faszinierend.


----------



## RyzA (18. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Interessant finde ich ja zu ermitteln, wo denn überhaupt die Grenze ist.
> Ich hatte mal die Informationen, dass Sterne mit 120 Sonnenmassen das Maximum wären. Dann hat man Sterne gefunden, die 150 Sonnenmassen haben. Inzwischen kennt man einen Stern, der rund 265 Sonnenmassen besitzt (und der hat schon eine Menge Sonnenmassen verloren).
> die Strahlungsleistung solcher Dinger ist so groß, dass sie eigentlich ihre eigene Hülle wegblasen müssten und daher niemals so groß werden können. Trotzdem sind sie so groß.
> Faszinierend.


Und dann sind wir so vermessen Aussagen über die Wahrscheinlichkeit von Leben im Universum zu machen.
In Wirklichkeit wissen wir nicht viel. Nur das das Universum sehr groß ist, vielleicht sogar unendlich.


----------



## Threshold (18. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Und dann sind wir so vermessen Aussagen über die Wahrscheinlichkeit von Leben im Universum zu machen.
> In Wirklichkeit wissen wir nicht viel. Nur das das Universum sehr groß ist, vielleicht sogar unendlich.



Letztendlich stellen wir Theorien auf und beobachten dann, ob die Theorie stimmt.
Die allgemeine Relativitätstheorie ist schon super. Da kannst du nicht sagen, dass sie falsch ist -- sie ist halt unvollständig wie es die Newtonsche Theorie auch schon war.
Mit Hilfe der Quantenphysik haben wir eine Menge Technologie entwickelt. Ergo kann sie auch nicht falsch sein, denn sonst würde die Technik nicht gehen.
Dann gibt es eben spezielle Sachen wie die dunkle Materie. Bis heute weiß keiner, was das ist. Es gibt Theorien aber bisher sind sie nicht überprüfbar bzw. die Überprüfung ist gescheitert.
Von der dunklen Energie wissen wir noch weniger. Aber irgendwas muss da sein, denn bisher gibt es keine andere Theorie, die das erklärt, was wir beobachten.
Und man kann sich ja nicht an eine Theorie klammer, obwohl die Beobachtungen dazu nicht passen.

Schau dir mal die Theorie der flachen Erde an. Eine flache, stillstehende Erde.
Die Beobachtung, dass die Sonne in einer Stunde 15 Grad zurücklegt und zwar unabhängig von der Position des Beobachters widerlegen die flache Erde ja schon.
Dazu natürlich die Funktionsweise des Kreiselkompass oder wieso ein Wirbelsturm einen Drehimpuls hat. Alles Dinge, die die flache Erde nicht erklären kann (den Rest spare ich mir mal).
Trotzdem gibt es immer noch Leute, die sich daran klammern und eben für alles, was die flache Erde nicht erklären kann, eine neue Physik einführen bzw. bestehende mathematische Modelle als Lüge bezeichnen. 
Eine Theorie muss sich aber empirischen Wissenschaften stellen und wenn die Theorie dabei versagt, muss eine neue Theorie entwickelt werden.
Wie man anfangs glaubte, dass die Sonne eine große Kohlekugel ist, die glüht. Das hat sich im Nachhinein als nicht richtig erwiesen.


----------



## RyzA (18. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Letztendlich stellen wir Theorien auf und beobachten dann, ob die Theorie stimmt.
> Die allgemeine Relativitätstheorie ist schon super. Da kannst du nicht sagen, dass sie falsch ist -- sie ist halt unvollständig wie es die Newtonsche Theorie auch schon war.
> Mit Hilfe der Quantenphysik haben wir eine Menge Technologie entwickelt. Ergo kann sie auch nicht falsch sein, denn sonst würde die Technik nicht gehen.
> Dann gibt es eben spezielle Sachen wie die dunkle Materie. Bis heute weiß keiner, was das ist. Es gibt Theorien aber bisher sind sie nicht überprüfbar bzw. die Überprüfung ist gescheitert.
> ...


Ich streite die Theorien auch nicht ab. Aber wir wissen  vieles einfach noch nicht. Und es gibt immer mal wieder Überraschungen.




> Schau dir mal die Theorie der flachen Erde an. Eine flache, stillstehende Erde.
> Die Beobachtung, dass die Sonne in einer Stunde 15 Grad zurücklegt und zwar unabhängig von der Position des Beobachters widerlegen die flache Erde ja schon.
> Dazu natürlich die Funktionsweise des Kreiselkompass oder wieso ein Wirbelsturm einen Drehimpuls hat. Alles Dinge, die die flache Erde nicht erklären kann (den Rest spare ich mir mal).
> Trotzdem gibt es immer noch Leute, die sich daran klammern und eben für alles, was die flache Erde nicht erklären kann, eine neue Physik einführen bzw. bestehende mathematische Modelle als Lüge bezeichnen.
> ...


Naja, sowas halte ich auch für Humbug.


----------



## Threshold (18. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich streite die Theorien auch nicht ab. Aber wir wissen  vieles einfach noch nicht. Und es gibt immer mal wieder Überraschungen.



Aber letztendlich irren wir uns immer weiter. Was haben sich die Menschen früher geirrt. Heute wissen wir Dinge besser.
Aber es sind ja immer neue Fragen zugekommen. Das war ja so bei der Atomforschung, als man herausfand, dass Atome eben doch teilbar sind. Ja sogar sein müssen.
Ebenso zerfällt ein Neutron. Ergo kann das kein Elementarteilchen sein. Als man dann die Quarks fand, war das Erstaunen eben groß. Es gibt bis heute 6 Quarks, aber nur 2 brauchst du für die Zusammensetzung der bekannten Materie. die anderen 4 sind ein netter Gag, aber überflüssig. Trotzdem gibt es sie. Wozu sind sie also da?
Das Elektron ist bedeutend kleiner als ein Proton, trotzdem hat es exakt die gleich große elektrische Elementarladung wie das Proton.
Die Gravitation ist unfassbar viel schwächer als die anderen drei Grundkräfte. Muss aber so sein, denn sonst gäbe es kein Leben im Universum.
Es gibt heute meiner Meinung nach mehr Fragen als noch vor 100 Jahren. Und immer wenn wir was beantworten können, kommen neue Fragen auf, wie bei der Entdeckung des Higgs Feldes.


----------



## RyzA (18. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Als man dann die Quarks fand, war das Erstaunen eben groß. Es gibt bis heute 6 Quarks, aber nur 2 brauchst du für die Zusammensetzung der bekannten Materie. die anderen 4 sind ein netter Gag, aber überflüssig. Trotzdem gibt es sie. Wozu sind sie also da?


Das ist das Problem. Nur weil wir ihre Funktion noch nicht kennen neigen wir dazu sie als "überflüssig" zu bezeichnen. Meiner Meinung nach gibt es nichts im Universum was keinen Sinn hat.



> Es gibt heute meiner Meinung nach mehr Fragen als noch vor 100 Jahren. Und immer wenn wir was beantworten können, kommen neue Fragen auf, wie bei der Entdeckung des Higgs Feldes.


Das ist ja auch das spannende!

Und dann meinen unsere Physiker sie können mit einer (einheitlichen) Formel alles erklären.


----------



## blautemple (18. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Das ist das Problem. Nur weil wir ihre Funktion noch nicht kennen neigen wir dazu sie als "überflüssig" zu bezeichnen. Meiner Meinung nach gibt es nichts im Universum was keinen Sinn hat.



Ich glaube genau darum ging es @Threshold


----------



## RyzA (18. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



blautemple schrieb:


> Ich glaube genau darum ging es @Threshold


Da stimme ich ja auch zu!


----------



## Adi1 (18. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Nö, der blaue Riese hat eine so hohe Strahlungsleistung und damit so hohe Werte bei UV Strahlung und Partikelstrahlung, dass kein Planet das überleben kann. Dazu existiert er auch zu kurz als dass sich da Leben ansiedeln kann.
> Wenn man die Erde als Standard Entwicklung heranzieht, braucht das Leben rund 1 Milliarde Jahre um überhaupt Einzeller zu bilden. Ein blauer Riese ist dann schon längst zur Supernova geworden.
> Und der rote Riese ist eh am Ende seiner Entwicklung. Entweder wird er zum weißen Zwerg oder wird zur Supernova.
> Beteigeuze ist so ein roter Riese und der wird irgendwann als Supernova explodieren.



Ja, wenn man dieses "Wenn-man -die-Erde"-Stardard-Modell nimmt, dann ist es so. 

Unter anderen Bedingungen könnte es aber ganz anders,

und auch schneller abgelaufen sein.

Solange wir gerade mal 5% der gesamten Materie kennen,

ist jetzt noch viel Raum für Spekulationen.


----------



## Threshold (18. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Das ist das Problem. Nur weil wir ihre Funktion noch nicht kennen neigen wir dazu sie als "überflüssig" zu bezeichnen. Meiner Meinung nach gibt es nichts im Universum was keinen Sinn hat.



Am Anfang des Universums müssen die anderen 4 Quarks einen Sinn gehabt haben. Eventuell sind das die Elementarteilchen der dunklen Materie. Wer weiß.
Alleine zerfallen sie, im Verbund sind sie dunkle Materie.
Das Neutron zerfällt auch, wenns alleine ist. In einem Atomkern sind sie dagegen stabil.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Und dann meinen unsere Physiker sie können mit einer (einheitlichen) Formel alles erklären.



Ich kann ja nicht alles auf einmal raushauen, ich will ja mehrere Nobelpreise bekommen. 



Adi1 schrieb:


> Ja, wenn man dieses "Wenn-man -die-Erde"-Stardard-Modell nimmt, dann ist es so.
> 
> Unter anderen Bedingungen könnte es aber ganz anders,
> 
> und auch schneller abgelaufen sein.



Das Leben kann sich nur aus den 92 Elementen entwickeln, die wir kennen. Und da gibt es dann nicht so viele Möglichkeiten und egal, was du nimmst, Energie zerstört Molekülketten. 
Das kannst du auch bei uns im Sonnensystem sehen. Die Venus ist ein toter Planet. Der Mars auch. Der Rest sowieso.


----------



## Adi1 (18. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Am Anfang des Universums



Ja, das ist auch wieder eine hypothetische Frage,

ohne die Entstehung von dunkler Energie und Materie,

würde dass ja hinhauen.

Da fehlt aber noch ne ganze Menge.


----------



## Threshold (18. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Na ja, dunkle Materie muss eher da gewesen sein als leuchtende Materie.
Die Frage ist halt, wo denn jetzt die dunkle Energie kommt und ob die schon immer da war, sich aber vorher nicht zeigen konnte.


----------



## RyzA (18. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Großen Respekt haben ich vor so mutigen Leuten wie Alexander Gerst. Also Astronauten die da rausgehen und nicht nur am Schreibtisch Formeln berechnen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yZa1AblFxFo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich verfolge ihn auch auf Facebook. Der macht echt tolle Bilder und Videos!


----------



## RtZk (18. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Hätte ich die Möglichkeit einmal ins All zu dürfen würde ich es auch ohne zögern zu machen, sowas wird man niemals in seinem Leben wieder vergessen und man ist einer von wenigen die so etwas jemals sehen durften , vielen Menschen würde es ein wenig Demut beibringen, zu sehen wie klein wir doch tatsächlich sind .


----------



## Threshold (18. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Großen Respekt haben ich vor so mutigen Leuten wie Alexander Gerst. Also Astronauten die da rausgehen und nicht nur am Schreibtisch Formeln berechnen.



Hockt der nicht vor einem Greenscreen in Area 51?


----------



## RyzA (18. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



			
				RtZk schrieb:
			
		

> Hätte ich die Möglichkeit einmal ins All zu dürfen würde ich es auch ohne zögern zu machen, sowas wird man niemals in seinem Leben wieder vergessen und man ist einer von wenigen die so etwas jemals sehen durften
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich würde mir schon beim Start in die Hose scheissen.


Threshold schrieb:


> Hockt der nicht vor einem Greenscreen in Area 51?


Ich glaube nicht! Da mußt du was verwechseln!


----------



## compisucher (19. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



RtZk schrieb:


> Hätte ich die Möglichkeit einmal ins All zu dürfen würde ich es auch ohne zögern zu machen, sowas wird man niemals in seinem Leben wieder vergessen und man ist einer von wenigen die so etwas jemals sehen durften , vielen Menschen würde es ein wenig Demut beibringen, zu sehen wie klein wir doch tatsächlich sind .



Wäre ich auch sofort mit dabei.
Nicht umsonst berichten viele der bisherigen Raumfahrer von einer grundlegenden geänderten Sichtweise auf unseren Planeten.


----------



## dgeigerd (19. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Als man dann die Quarks fand, war das Erstaunen eben groß. Es gibt bis heute 6 Quarks, aber nur 2 brauchst du für die Zusammensetzung der bekannten Materie. die anderen 4 sind ein netter Gag, aber überflüssig. Trotzdem gibt es sie. Wozu sind sie also da?


Vielleicht sind sie der Schlüssel zu Zeitreisen, anderen Dimensionen, Teleportation oder vieles mehr? Vielleicht können diese dann auch eine Supermaterie die super stabil oder energiegeladen ist herstellen.


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



dgeigerd schrieb:


> Vielleicht sind sie der Schlüssel zu Zeitreisen, anderen Dimensionen, Teleportation oder vieles mehr? Vielleicht können diese dann auch eine Supermaterie die super stabil oder energiegeladen ist herstellen.



Bisher zerfallen sie aber wieder sofort, wenn man sie am Teilchenbeschleuniger erzeugt.


----------



## RtZk (19. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



dgeigerd schrieb:


> Vielleicht sind sie der Schlüssel zu Zeitreisen, anderen Dimensionen, Teleportation oder vieles mehr? Vielleicht können diese dann auch eine Supermaterie die super stabil oder energiegeladen ist herstellen.



Zeitreisen in die Zukunft sind auch ohne diese möglich, in die Vergangenheit hingegen unmöglich, da das Universum mit speziellen Bedingungen began und alles etwas weiteres ausgelöst hat, sprich man könnte, wenn die Unschärferelation nicht wäre, alles was noch passieren wird exakt berechnen, aber diese ist wohl genau aus diesem Grund da, denn dies würde ja wieder den Ablauf verändern.


----------



## RyzA (19. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



RtZk schrieb:


> Zeitreisen in die Zukunft sind auch ohne diese möglich, in die Vergangenheit hingegen unmöglich, da das Universum mit speziellen Bedingungen began und alles etwas weiteres ausgelöst hat, sprich man könnte, wenn die Unschärferelation nicht wäre, alles was noch passieren wird exakt berechnen, aber diese ist wohl genau aus diesem Grund da, denn dies würde ja wieder den Ablauf verändern.


Zeitreisen in die Vergangenheit, sind theoeretisch möglich, wenn man schneller als C ist. Habe ich mal irgendwo gelesen.


----------



## RtZk (19. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Zeitreisen in die Vergangenheit, sind theoeretisch möglich, wenn man schneller als C ist. Habe ich mal irgendwo gelesen.



Mit Wurmlöchern rein theoretisch, nur könnte man ein Wurmloch nur mit einer Art von Materie stabilisieren die es schlicht nicht gibt.
Schneller als c ist unmöglich, man kann zwar schneller als mit c an einem Ziel ankommen, jedoch nur mit einem Warp Antrieb oder einem Wurmloch (wo man bei beiden „nur“ den Weg verkürzt nicht aber die Geschwindigkeit erhöht) und beide erfordern aber eben wie schon erwähnt Materie die es nicht gibt.


----------



## RyzA (19. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



RtZk schrieb:


> Mit Wurmlöchern rein theoretisch, nur könnte man ein Wurmloch nur mit einer Art von Materie stabilisieren die es schlicht nicht gibt.
> Schneller als c ist unmöglich, man kann zwar schneller als mit c an einem Ziel ankommen, jedoch nur mit einem Warp Antrieb oder einem Wurmloch (wo man bei beiden „nur“ den Weg verkürzt nicht aber die Geschwindigkeit erhöht) und beide erfordern aber eben wie schon erwähnt Materie die es nicht gibt.


Ja das man praktisch nicht schneller als C reisen kann ist mir klar. Das war eine rein theoretische Annahme. Das wenn man schneller als C reisen würde,  die Zeit dann rückwärts läuft.


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Zeitreisen in die Vergangenheit, sind theoeretisch möglich, wenn man schneller als C ist. Habe ich mal irgendwo gelesen.



Wenn man schneller als das Licht wäre, würde die Zeit rückwärts laufen. Das ist eine Theorie.
Nur würde das die Kausalität verletzen und daher ist das nicht möglich.


----------



## Adi1 (19. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Zeitreisen in die Vergangenheit, sind theoeretisch möglich, wenn man schneller als C ist. Habe ich mal irgendwo gelesen.



Nö, weder in die Zukunft, noch in die Vergangenheit werden wir jemals reisen können. 

Auch Informationen breiten sich max. mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit aus,
Ein Photon, welches jetzt unterwegs ist, und eine gewisse Information überträgt,
kann man nicht noch einmal auf die Reise schicken. 

Und hört mir auf mit Wurmlöchern und dgl. Quark,
sowas gibt es einfach nicht.


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Und hört mir auf mit Wurmlöchern und dgl. Quark,
> sowas gibt es einfach nicht.



Was sagten die alten Griechen noch?
Ein Atom ist nicht teilbar. Punkt. Ende aus. Geht nicht. wird nie passieren. Fertig.


----------



## RyzA (19. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Kennt jemand dieses Gedankenexperiment Hilberts Hotel – Wikipedia

Ich finde das genial!


----------



## RtZk (19. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Nö, weder in die Zukunft, noch in die Vergangenheit werden wir jemals reisen können.
> 
> Auch Informationen breiten sich max. mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit aus,
> Ein Photon, welches jetzt unterwegs ist, und eine gewisse Information überträgt,
> ...



Zeitreisen in die Zukunft sind möglich. 
Entweder du näherst dich C an oder aber du näherst dich einem Objekt mit enormer Gravitation, z.B einem der großen Schwarzen Löcher,  hälst du dich neben einem Giganten mit 80 Milliarden Sonnenmassen auf vergeht die Zeit um ein vielfaches langsamer und es ist nahezu garantiert, dass du bei einem Aufenthalt von wenigen Tagen auf der Erde keinem Menschen mehr begegnen würdest.


----------



## RyzA (19. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



RtZk schrieb:


> Zeitreisen in die Zukunft sind möglich.
> Entweder du näherst dich C an oder aber du näherst dich einem Objekt mit enormer Gravitation, z.B einem der großen Schwarzen Löcher,  hälst du dich neben einem Giganten mit 80 Milliarden Sonnenmassen auf vergeht die Zeit um ein vielfaches langsamer und es ist nahezu garantiert, dass du bei einem Aufenthalt von wenigen Tagen auf der Erde keinem Menschen mehr begegnen würdest.


Stimmt, indem man sich die Zeitdilatation in starken Gravitationsfeldern zu Nutze macht. Nur leider wird man das wohl nicht überleben!


----------



## RtZk (19. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Stimmt, indem man sich die Zeitdilatation in starken Gravitationsfeldern zu Nutze macht. Nur leider wird man das wohl nicht überleben!



Kann sein^^, es ist zwar möglich einen stabilen Orbit um ein Schwarzes Loch zu erreichen, die Strahlung wäre allerdings ein ziemliches Problem, kommt eben darauf an ob das Schwarze Loch momentan aktiv ist oder nicht, wobei solche Giganten immer aktiv sind.


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



RtZk schrieb:


> Zeitreisen in die Zukunft sind möglich.



Letztendlich sind ja die Apollo Astronauten in die Zukunft gereist, als sie zum Mond geflogen sind. Auch wenns nur für den Bruchteil einer Sekunde ist.


----------



## Two-Face (19. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Also Reisen in die Vergangenheit kann man definitiv ausschließen.
Wenn das ginge, müsste schon längst jemand hier gewesen sein, der sagt, er wäre aus der Zukunft.


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Also Reisen in die Vergangenheit kann man definitiv ausschließen.
> Wenn das ginge, müsste schon längst jemand hier gewesen sein, der sagt, er wäre aus der Zukunft.



Meinst du die Typen, die neben denen in der Klapse hocken, die sagen, dass sie die Wiedergeburt von Jesus sind?


----------



## compisucher (20. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Zum Thema Zeitreisen finde ich den Artikel ganz nett:
Raumzeit-Paradoxe: Sind Zeitreisen moeglich? - Spektrum der Wissenschaft


----------



## dgeigerd (20. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Bisher zerfallen sie aber wieder sofort, wenn man sie am Teilchenbeschleuniger erzeugt.


dann muss man eben versuchen diese länger zu behalten und erforschen was damit möglich ist



RtZk schrieb:


> Zeitreisen in die Zukunft sind auch ohne diese möglich, in die Vergangenheit hingegen unmöglich, da das Universum mit speziellen Bedingungen began und alles etwas weiteres ausgelöst hat, sprich man könnte, wenn die Unschärferelation nicht wäre, alles was noch passieren wird exakt berechnen, aber diese ist wohl genau aus diesem Grund da, denn dies würde ja wieder den Ablauf verändern.


Naja ich hab da eher so eine Zeitlinientheorie. Man kann diese welt nicht noch einmal aus der vergangenheit beeinflussen, man kann aber eine parallele zeitlinie erstellen und an den anfang von dieser reisen. Das ist meine Theorie.


----------



## dgeigerd (20. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Kennt jemand dieses Gedankenexperiment Hilberts Hotel – Wikipedia
> 
> Ich finde das genial!


Willst du schon so Früh am Morgen meinen Kopf kaputt machen?  
Das einzig Paradoxe ist dass Unendlich Endlich ist.
Alles andere ist ziemlich logisch und naja, für mich sinnfrei


----------



## RtZk (20. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



dgeigerd schrieb:


> Naja ich hab da eher so eine Zeitlinientheorie. Man kann diese welt nicht noch einmal aus der vergangenheit beeinflussen, man kann aber eine parallele zeitlinie erstellen und an den anfang von dieser reisen. Das ist meine Theorie.



Du würdest dann ein 2. Universum erschaffen, eher nicht .



dgeigerd schrieb:


> Willst du schon so Früh am Morgen meinen Kopf kaputt machen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das ganze Experiment ist nicht wirlich sinnvoll, du hast scheinbar ja unendlich lange Gänge, doch wieso nicht unendlich viele Stockwerke? Allgemein ist und bleibt es so, ein Hotel mit unendlich vielen Zimmern kann auch unendlich viele Gäste aufnehmen.


----------



## Threshold (20. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



dgeigerd schrieb:


> dann muss man eben versuchen diese länger zu behalten und erforschen was damit möglich ist



Das kannst du ja nicht beeinflussen. So ein Top Quark hat eine "Lebensdauer" von 4,2 x 10 hoch -26 Sekunden.
Da ist nichts da, was man irgendwie behalten könnte.


----------



## Adi1 (20. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



RtZk schrieb:


> Zeitreisen in die Zukunft sind möglich.
> Entweder du näherst dich C an oder aber du näherst dich einem Objekt mit enormer Gravitation, z.B einem der großen Schwarzen Löcher,  hälst du dich neben einem Giganten mit 80 Milliarden Sonnenmassen auf vergeht die Zeit um ein vielfaches langsamer und es ist nahezu garantiert, dass du bei einem Aufenthalt von wenigen Tagen auf der Erde keinem Menschen mehr begegnen würdest.



Na Leute,
ihr habt zuviele Science-Fiction -Serien geguckt. 

Jedes Teilchen beinhaltet eine Information,
würde man jetzt,
das gleiche Ding nochmal in  die Vergangenheit/Zukunft schicken,
wären theoretisch zwei mögliche Zustände möglich,

und das geht leider nicht.


----------



## RtZk (20. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Na Leute,
> ihr habt zuviele Science-Fiction -Serien geguckt.
> 
> Jedes Teilchen beinhaltet eine Information,
> ...



Was? Ich glaube du hast zu viel Filme geschaut und nicht ich 
Eine "Zeitreise" funktioniert nicht per Maschine, wo es puff macht und du in einer anderen Zeit landest, das ist Physik und es wurde schon zahllose Male nachgewiesen.
Die Zeitreise per Annäherung an ein Objekt mit enormer Graviation ist recht einfach zu erklären, wie du vielleicht weißt ist es gemäß der Relativitätstheorie so, dass nicht nur der Raum sondern auch die Zeit gekrümmt werden kann, dies geschieht durch eine große Graviation in großen Maßstäben, eine so gewaltige Gravitation wie ein Schwarzes Loch besitzt krümmt die Raumzeit extrem und sorgt dadurch dafür, dass die Zeit (Gegenüber der Erdzeit) im Einflussbereiches des Loches enorm verlangsamt wird, während sie auf der Erde in "normalem" Tempo weiter läuft, das führt dazu, dass du in Stunden um sehr viele Erdjahre alterst, bzw. die Leute auf der Erde altern eigentlich nur so, du wirst schlicht nur die wenigen Stunden altern.
Wie Threshold schon erwähnt hat passiert es in enorm kleinem Maßstab auch bereits bei Astronauten, sowie bei Atomuhren in Satelliten oder sogar, wenn du dich in der Nähe z.B der Cheops Pyramide befindest.
Zeit ist nun mal relativ .


----------



## Threshold (20. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Die allgemeine Relativitätstheorie ist irgendwo schon lustig und listig.
Masse krümmt den Raum. Der Weg wird länger -- wie man sich das auch immer vorstellen soll.
Da aber eben die Lichtgeschwindigkeit eine Konstante ist, *muss *die Zeit langsamer vergehen.
Andererseits ist der Raum im Sonnensystem doch recht flach, denn wir können ja ohne Probleme andere Planeten sehen.
Und die Raumzeitkrümmung kann man messen und inzwischen mit einer enormen Präzision. Schon erstaunlich.
Und trotzdem ist die Quantenphysik bis heute nicht in der Lage, die Gravitation zu erklären.


----------



## RyzA (20. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Masse krümmt den Raum. Der Weg wird länger -- wie man sich das auch immer vorstellen soll.


Wenn man ein Metallrohr biegt, dann ist die Innenseite kürzer als die Aussenseite. Vielleicht kann man sich das so ähnlich vorstellen.

Oder eine Diagonale in einen Viereck. Wenn man die krümmt müßte sie länger sein.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



RtZk schrieb:


> Ein Planet ohne Eigendrehung wäre hier eine Möglichkeit und würde flüssiges Wasser an der Grenze zur Sonnenseite ermöglichen.



Die extremen Strahlungsunterschiede auf den Planetenhälften würde aber entweder eine extrem dicke Athmosphäre oder extrem starke Winde benötigen, tendentiell beides (siehe Venus) mit den höchsten Intensitäten genau auf dem Terminator. Da würde dann möglicherweise die richtige Temperatur für flüssiges Wasser herrschen, es würde aber vermutlich wortwörtlich vom Winde verweht und auf der dunklen Hälfte als Eis abgelagert werden. Auch reichen die richtigen Temperaturen alleine nicht aus, man braucht auch eine Energiequelle. Und wenn von Leben an der Oberfläche diskutieren, wäre das wohl der Zentralstern - vorrausgesetzt er gibt Strahlung ab, die stark genug für die Versorgung von Leben ist, aber nicht so kurzwellig, dass sie komplexe Moleküle zerstört. Das schließt eine ganze Menge Sterne für die Enstehung von Leben aus, wenn wir die uns bekannten Biomoleküle annehmen – und wenn wir jenseits dieser Grenzen spekulieren, dann können wir uns auch gleich über die Limitierung flüssigen Wassers hinwegsetzen, es gibt schließlich auch andere polare Lösungsmittel.

Unabhängig hiervon ist erdähnliches Leben übrigens überall da möglich, wo es eine Wärmequelle und große Mengen metastabiler Verbindungen gibt - was in den Tiefen der Weltmeere klappt, kann auch auf Titan oder auf Planeten in der Umlaufbahn um viel zu schwacher Sterne oder in den Tiefen von Planeten auf einer Umlaufbahn um viel zu starke Sterne funktionieren. Bemerken werden wir mit unseren Methoden allerdings bestenfalls Leben auf Oberflächen.




blautemple schrieb:


> So langsam habe ich das Gefühl das wir mit einer Wand diskutieren
> Aber gut das du noch die Muße hast es weiter zu probieren, ich gebe es jetzt auf...



Ich kann dich beruhigen: Zumindest mit diesem Account hast du seit Monaten mit niemandem hier diskutiert, brauchst also auch nichts aufzugeben.

Davon abgesehen würde ich die Wortwände rund um die Frage "Führt eine große, aber endliche Zahl an Planeten multipliziert mit einer beliebig kleinen Wahrscheinlichkeit für die Entstehung von Leben auf einem einzelnen Planeten immer zu einem Ergebnis deutlich größer als 1 oder nicht?" nicht als Diskussion beschreiben, das ist einfach nur Ignoranz gegenüber mathematischen Grundregeln (und biologischem Unwissen), bei allen anderen Aspekten klappt der Gedankenaustausch dagegen weitestgehend wandfrei.




Threshold schrieb:


> Schau dir mal die Theorie der flachen Erde an. Eine flache, stillstehende Erde.
> Die Beobachtung, dass die Sonne in einer Stunde 15 Grad zurücklegt und zwar unabhängig von der Position des Beobachters widerlegen die flache Erde ja schon.



Äh - schon mal ne Sonnenuhr gesehen? Von der Erd-/Scheibenoberfläche aus betrachtet legt die Sonne nicht annähernd 15° pro Stunde zurück, sondern ändert ihre scheinbare Winkelgeschwindigkeit in Abhängigkeit von der Höhe über dem Horizont. (Genau auf dem Äquator - wo auch immer der auf einer Scheibe ist  - könnte es vielleicht klappen, aber auch da müsste die Lichtbrechung in der Athmosphäre für leichte Unterschiede sorgen. Die flach stehende Sonne wird bekanntermaßen stärker gebrochen weil sie mehr Athmosphäre durchquert.)

Schwierig dürfte es für die Vertreter von "Intelligent Geography" aber im Gegenzug sein zu erklären, wie die Sonne überhaupt einen Bogen von mehr als 180° beschreiben kann.



> Dazu natürlich die Funktionsweise des Kreiselkompass oder wieso ein Wirbelsturm einen Drehimpuls hat. Alles Dinge, die die flache Erde nicht erklären kann (den Rest spare ich mir mal).



Die Coriolis"kraft" wirkt in allen sich drehenen Bezugsystemen, auf Scheiben genauso wie auf Kugeln. (Zugegeben: Ich hab keine Ahnung, ob sich die flache Erde überhaupt drehen soll. Hängt vielleicht davon ab, wie gut man die Elefanten füttert. Und es wäre auch ein Bisschen sinnlos, ein Instrument zur Bestimmung der Rotationsachsenrichtung zu bestimmen - auf einer Scheibe weiß man auch so, dass die von oben nach unten verläuft.)



> Wie man anfangs glaubte, dass die Sonne eine große Kohlekugel ist, die glüht. Das hat sich im Nachhinein als nicht richtig erwiesen.



Wobei das nüchtern betrachtet viel näher an der Realität dran ist, als die Geschichte mit der platten Erde. Schließlich leuchtet der Teil der Sonne, den wir sehen, tatsächlich wegen Wärme von weiter innen - sie glüht also. Nur die Kohlenstoffkonzentration an der Oberfläche ist etwas niedriger, als in antiken Modellen angenommen 




Adi1 schrieb:


> Ja, wenn man dieses "Wenn-man -die-Erde"-Stardard-Modell nimmt, dann ist es so.
> 
> Unter anderen Bedingungen könnte es aber ganz anders,
> 
> ...



Da die Entstehung von Leben und ein wichtiger Bestandteil dessen Evolution der Zufall ist, kann man natürlich immer über einen schnelleren Ablauf spekulieren - wenn sich alle Moleküle gleich am ersten Tag zusammenfinden (und nicht erst nach einer gewissen Zahl von Versuchen, die hier abgstritten wird ) und anschließend in jeder Generation sofort die nächste tolle Mutation auftritt, kann man auch die Geschichte des irdischen Lebens auf ein paar Jahrmillionen verkürzen. Aber das ist schon sehr, sehr spekulativ und prinzipiell gilt immer und in allen Maßstäben: Veränderungen/Störungen schaden Ökosystemen. Leben muss sich erst an seine Umwelt anpassen, ehe es sich in gegenseitigem Wettlauf zu raumfahrenden, haarlosen Affen steigert. Ändert sich die Umwelt ständig, bleiben wenig Ressourcen für dieses Hochsteigern und wenn die Änderung sogar konstant in eine Richtung geht, die die chemische Stabilität der Grundbausteine in Frage stellt (z.B. der benachbarte Stern steigert seine Strahlungsintenstiät und -frequenz deutlich von Jahr zu Jahr), dann hat das Leben quasi gar keine Chance.




RtZk schrieb:


> Hätte ich die Möglichkeit einmal ins All zu dürfen würde ich es auch ohne zögern zu machen, sowas wird man niemals in seinem Leben wieder vergessen und man ist einer von wenigen die so etwas jemals sehen durften , vielen Menschen würde es ein wenig Demut beibringen, zu sehen wie klein wir doch tatsächlich sind .



/sign. "Mut" sehe ich allenfalls bei Alexei Leonows erstem Weltraumspaziergang mit praktisch null Sicherheitsvorkehrungen und vielleicht noch bei der Mondlandefähre von Apollo 11, die nicht wirklich unter Einsatzbedingungen getestet werden konnte. Alles andere waren relativ klar kalkulierte (oder militärisch/politisch angeordnete) Risiken, die bei zweitweilig 1-2% Todeschance zwar ggf. einen Mangel an Respekt gegenüber den eigenen Angeöhrigen symbolisieren, aber keinen "Mut" erfordern. Das ist einfach nur geil und eine einmalige Gelegenheit und ich kann (mit Ausnahme des letztgenannten Grundes) niemanden verstehen, der nicht sofort JA ICH!! brüllen würde.
Wovor man aber z.T. Achtung haben kann, insbesondere bei den wissenschaftliche Astro/Kosmonauten: Ihr Know-How das der Grund dafür war, dass genau sie fliegen durften und nicht ein x-belibieger anderer wie du oder ich.




Headcrash schrieb:


> Ja das man praktisch nicht schneller als C reisen kann ist mir klar. Das war eine rein theoretische Annahme. Das wenn man schneller als C reisen würde,  die Zeit dann rückwärts läuft.



Diese Verknüpfungen sollten man aber nicht als "man kann durch die Zeit reisen" zusammenfassen, sondern als "irgendwo haben unsere Theorien eine grundsätzliche Lücke". Afaik ergeben tatsächlich quasi alle unsere Gleichungen eine "gültige" Lösung, wenn man mehr als C oder eine rückwärtslaufende Zeit einsetzt. Nicht eine einzige Formel kann erklären, warum Zeit überhaupt "abläuft" und warum sie das gerade in diese Richtung und für eine gegebene Gravitation mit dieser Geschwindigkeit tut. Der Fakt, dass dem so ist, steht außerhalb unserer Theorien als unwiderstößliche Beobachtung, muss aber innerhalb der Konstrukte jedesmal dazugedacht/getrennt beachtet werden. Sonst erhält man derart irrationale/in der Realität (aber eben nicht in der Theorie) unmögliche Ergebnisse.




Headcrash schrieb:


> Kennt jemand dieses Gedankenexperiment Hilberts Hotel – Wikipedia
> 
> Ich finde das genial!



Hmm - n => n+1 ist ein sehr basaler Beweisansatz der Mathematik und gezeigt wird nur, dass "unendlich" eben nicht eine weitere, feststehende Zahl, sondern eine deutlich anders geartete Eigenschaft ist. 
Viel faszinierender fand ich in dem Link eigentlich den etymologischen Wahnsinn "abzählbar unendlich viel" 




RtZk schrieb:


> Zeitreisen in die Zukunft sind möglich.
> Entweder du näherst dich C an oder aber du näherst dich einem Objekt mit enormer Gravitation, z.B einem der großen Schwarzen Löcher,  hälst du dich neben einem Giganten mit 80 Milliarden Sonnenmassen auf vergeht die Zeit um ein vielfaches langsamer und es ist nahezu garantiert, dass du bei einem Aufenthalt von wenigen Tagen auf der Erde keinem Menschen mehr begegnen würdest.



Das ist aber keine Reise in die Zukunft eines Ortes, das ist nur eine Verlängerung des eigenen Lebens in dem man sich an einem Ort mit langsamer vergehender Zeit aufhält. Aus Sicht dieses Ortes sind dann vielleicht nur 13 und keine 15 Milliarden Jahre seit dem Urknall vergangen, aber wenn du in deine Heimat zurückkehrst warst du halt einfach lange weit weg, bist aber nicht durch die Zeit gereist. Jedenfalls nicht anders, als das jeder von uns macht - also nährungsweise +24 h pro Tag 
Übrigens dürfte die extrem starke Raumkrümmung, die man dabei ausnutzt, ihrerseits dafür sorgen, dass alle größeren Objekte (z.B. Menschen) zerfetzt werden, weil sich unterschiedliche Enden ihres Körpers eben in Bereichen mit deutlich anderem Gravitations-Zeitniveau aufhalten. Im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen relativistischen "kann man mit unserer Technologie nicht nutzen"-Effekten verhindert hier der angedachte Mechanismus selbst, dass so etwas auf makroskopischer Ebene eine nenneswerte Wirkung entfaltet. Elementarteilchen mit Interesse an Zeitreisen können aber loslegen 
(Vergleiche auch anderes "cool aber nutzlos" wie z.B. Rechnungen zum Albuquerque-Drive, denen zu Folge sich die nötige Raumverzerrung mit XY Sonnenmassen erreichen ließe, wobei diese Massen aber außerhalb der Verzerrung angeordnet werden und sich somit nicht mitbewegen könnten. )




RtZk schrieb:


> Was? Ich glaube du hast zu viel Filme geschaut und nicht ich



Er hat mindestens einmal Planet der Affen zuwenig gesehen, sonst würde er das Prinzip kennen.


Spoiler



50 Jahre Spoiler FTW!


(Alternativ geht auch Interstellar. Aber der ist lang, schnarchig und erlaubt sich zugunsten von 1-2 effektvollen Szenen so lächerliche Fehler, dass ich eindeutig die Gummi-Affenmasken empfehle.)




Threshold schrieb:


> Die allgemeine Relativitätstheorie ist irgendwo schon lustig und listig.
> Masse krümmt den Raum. Der Weg wird länger -- wie man sich das auch immer vorstellen soll.
> Da aber eben die Lichtgeschwindigkeit eine Konstante ist, *muss *die Zeit langsamer vergehen.
> Andererseits ist der Raum im Sonnensystem doch recht flach, denn wir können ja ohne Probleme andere Planeten sehen.
> ...



Sehen können wir nur in den ersten drei Dimensionen, die Krümmung erfolgt aber in eine(r) höhere(n), die wir optisch nicht wahrnehmen. Könnte man das alter der eintreffenden Photonen "sehen" (bei nicht alternden Elementarteilchen ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit), dann sollte man auch die Krümmung "sehen". Als 3D-fixierter Primat kann man sich das aber nicht mal vorstellen. (Jedenfalls nicht ohne Mittel einzunehmen, die die Gesundheit stärker einschränken als sie das Bewusstsein erweitern )


----------



## RyzA (20. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nicht eine einzige Formel kann erklären, warum Zeit überhaupt "abläuft" und warum sie das gerade in diese Richtung und für eine gegebene Gravitation mit dieser *Geschwindigkeit* tut.


Die Antwort hast du dir damit selber gegeben.  Solange es Bewegungen gibt, verläuft auch Zeit. 



> (Alternativ geht auch Interstellar. Aber der ist lang, schnarchig und erlaubt sich zugunsten von 1-2 effektvollen Szenen so lächerliche Fehler, dass ich eindeutig die Gummi-Affenmasken empfehle.)


Ich finde den Film gut. Klar der ist nicht immer realistisch, dafür ist es ja auch SciFi. Aber Christopher Nolan hat sich für den  Film extra von einen Wissenschaftler beraten lassen: Kip Thorne – Wikipedia


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Die Antwort hast du dir damit selber gegeben.  Solange es Bewegungen gibt, verläuft auch Zeit.



Die Relativitätstheorie kennt aber kein Bezugssystem, gegenüber dem sich "alles" bewegen könnte. Jeder beliebige Punkt darf sich selbst mit Geschwindigkeit = 0 betrachten. Es gibt aber keinen einzigen Punkt, an dem die Zeit stillsteht.




> Ich finde den Film gut. Klar der ist nicht immer realistisch, dafür ist es ja auch SciFi. Aber Christopher Nolan hat sich für den  Film extra von einen Wissenschaftler beraten lassen: Kip Thorne – Wikipedia



Möglicherweise hätte ich weniger zu meckern gehabt, wenn er statt einem Experten für Gravitationswellen noch einen für normale befragt hätte. Oder zumindest 5 Minuten an einem Strand verbracht. Aber mit der Nummer auf dem Wasserplaneten hat der Film bei mir jegliches Potential verspielt, dass er (zwischen der nervigen Familienstory) mit den paar Raumfahrtszenen und dem Wurmloch aufgebaut hatte. Das ausgerechnet ab Manns Start, also zum großen (und langen) Finale dann in typische 08/15 Hollywood-Klischees verfiel, hat auch nicht zum zwischenzeitlichen Anspruch "wissenschaftlicher Sci Fi" gepasst.


----------



## RyzA (20. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Relativitätstheorie kennt aber kein Bezugssystem, gegenüber dem sich "alles" bewegen könnte. Jeder beliebige Punkt darf sich selbst mit Geschwindigkeit = 0 betrachten. Es gibt aber keinen einzigen Punkt, an dem die Zeit stillsteht.


Wirklich? Gibt es da nicht unendlich viele Bezugssysteme mit unendlich vielen verschiedenen Geschwindigkeiten?



> Aber mit der Nummer auf dem Wasserplaneten hat der Film bei mir jegliches Potential verspielt, dass er (zwischen der nervigen Familienstory) mit den paar Raumfahrtszenen und dem Wurmloch aufgebaut hatte.


Ich finde die Szenen auf dem Wasserplaneten episch und genial. Dazu noch die grandiose Musik von Hans Zimmer. Gänsehaut pur!


----------



## Threshold (20. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Coriolis"kraft" wirkt in allen sich drehenen Bezugsystemen, auf Scheiben genauso wie auf Kugeln. (Zugegeben: Ich hab keine Ahnung, ob sich die flache Erde überhaupt drehen soll. Hängt vielleicht davon ab, wie gut man die Elefanten füttert. Und es wäre auch ein Bisschen sinnlos, ein Instrument zur Bestimmung der Rotationsachsenrichtung zu bestimmen - auf einer Scheibe weiß man auch so, dass die von oben nach unten verläuft.)



Die Flacherdler sagen ja, dass die Erde still steht. Sich also nicht dreht. Und damit gibt es auch keine Trägheitskräfte.
Und es geht ja darum zu erklären, wieso sich ein Kreiselkompass überhaupt so verhält. Auf einer still stehenden Erde dürfte das Teil gar nicht funktionieren.
Das gleiche beim Wirbelsturm. Die flache Erde kann nicht erklären, woher der Wirbelsturm seinen Drehimpuls bekommt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Wirklich? Gibt es da nicht unendlich viele Bezugssysteme mit unendlich vielen verschiedenen Geschwindigkeiten?



Anderer Satz, gleiche Aussage 
Ein Bezugssystem hat immer einen Ursprung, also einen Punkt, der sich nicht bewegt. Jeder beliebige Punkt des Universums kann mit v = 0 gedacht werden und wenn Zeit nur bei Bewegung vergehen würde, würde an diesem Punkt die Zeit dann stillstehen. Praktisch gibt es aber für keinen Beobachter auch nur einen einzigen derartigen Punkt. Und auch logisch ergibt sich ein Lücke: Geschwindigkeiten können sich ändern und sogar umkehren, was kausal einen Moment ohne jegliche Geschwindigkeit beinhaltet. Würde in diesem Moment die Zeit stehenbleiben, würde er aber ewig dauern - man könnte in einem so "funktionierenden" Unversum nie anhalten und umkehren, weil man ab dem Moment des Anhaltens mangels vergehender Zeit gar nichts mehr machen könnte.



> Ich finde die Szenen auf dem Wasserplaneten episch und genial. Dazu noch die grandiose Musik von Hans Zimmer. Gänsehaut!





Spoiler




(glaube ich jedenfalls. In diesem Thread nicht so ganz einfach zu sagen)
Bombast kann Zimmer in der Tat gut (anderes weniger - John Williams forever!), aber die ganze Sequenz beginnt mit einem riesigen Doppel-Logikfehler (wenn die Zeit auf dem Planeten so langsam vergeht, wie kann es dann sein, dass das gesamte Funksignal schon vor so langer Zeit gesendet wurde? Und wie konnte das zeitlich extrem gestreckte, also aus Sicht des "Normal"raumes extrem lang anhaltende und Extrem langwellige Signal überhaupt erfasst werden?), gefolgt von einem Doppel-Storyfehler (Die vorausberechnete Zeitdehnung ist ein riesen Thema, aber keinem fällt auf, was über die Lebenserwartung auf dem Planeten und die seitdem vergangen Zeit aussagt? Und weder Miller noch die das neue Team hatten eine Normalstunde Zeit, vor einer Landung unter diesen Bedingungen auch nur einen kurz Blick auf die Oberfläche zu werfen?) und dann kommt eben der physikalische Doppel-Knock-Out: Nicht nur, dass offensichtlich niemand im Team wusste, dass die maximale Geschwindigkeit und Größe einer Welle von der Wassertiefe abhängig sind (und bei 30 cm gegen null gehen), es kennt niemand überhaupt die Bewegung innerhalb einer Welle? (Hint: Es ist kein wandernder Wasserberg -erst recht kein so großer, auf dem man trotzdem surfen kann und der Wrackteile keine 10 Meter von der Stelle bewegt-, sondern eine schwingende Bewegung, die entweder Platz braucht oder extrem starke Strömungen verursacht, die lange vor der Welle beginnen und bis kurz vor dem Einfluss der folgenden Welle andauern) Selbst jemandem, der noch nie einen Brecher gesehen hat, hätte sofort klar sein müssen, dass derartige Wasserbewegungen schon rein energetisch unmöglich sind, weil es keine einzige Kraft gibt, die die enorme Reibung am Boden ausgleichen würde und auch keine, die das Wasser daran hindert, einmalig zu einem flachen Hügel auseinanderzufließen. (Vom Planeten selbst will gar nicht erst anfangen. Oberfläche hart genug, dass Raumschiffe darauf stehen können und so extrem eben -Teleskopspiegel sind um Größenordnungen rauher-, dass das darauf stehende (aber nicht verdunstende und nicht abregende?) Wasser überall bequeme Kniehöhe hat?)






Threshold schrieb:


> Die Flacherdler sagen ja, dass die Erde still steht. Sich also nicht dreht. Und damit gibt es auch keine Trägheitskräfte.
> Und es geht ja darum zu erklären, wieso sich ein Kreiselkompass überhaupt so verhält. Auf einer still stehenden Erde dürfte das Teil gar nicht funktionieren.
> Das gleiche beim Wirbelsturm. Die flache Erde kann nicht erklären, woher der Wirbelsturm seinen Drehimpuls bekommt.



Das stimmt. Ohne drehendes Bezugssystem wäre der Kreiselkompass einfach nur ein Kreisel und Druckunterschiede in der Athmosphäre oder Höhenunterschiede im Meer würden sich geradlinig und schnell ausgleichen. Keine Ahnung, wie Flacherdler einzelne Stürme erklären, vielleicht mit Zufall. Aber Passate und Westwinde? Und die großen Ozeanzirkulationen inklusive Golfstrom? Vermutlich alles Fake News.


----------



## RyzA (20. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Anderer Satz, gleiche Aussage
> Ein Bezugssystem hat immer einen Ursprung, also einen Punkt, der sich nicht bewegt. Jeder beliebige Punkt des Universums kann mit v = 0 gedacht werden und wenn Zeit nur bei Bewegung vergehen würde, würde an diesem Punkt die Zeit dann stillstehen. Praktisch gibt es aber für keinen Beobachter auch nur einen einzigen derartigen Punkt. Und auch logisch ergibt sich ein Lücke: Geschwindigkeiten können sich ändern und sogar umkehren, was kausal einen Moment ohne jegliche Geschwindigkeit beinhaltet. Würde in diesem Moment die Zeit stehenbleiben, würde er aber ewig dauern - man könnte in einem so "funktionierenden" Unversum nie anhalten und umkehren, weil man ab dem Moment des Anhaltens mangels vergehender Zeit gar nichts mehr machen könnte.


Ja eben. Gibt es überhaupt ein System was im Verhältnis zu anderen Systemen *absolut* ruhend ist? Man kann eben alles relativieren!

Wenn wir auf der Erde auf einer Stelle still stehen, bewegt sich die Erde durch den Raum um die Sonne (Wahnsinnsgeschwindigkeit, wovon wir nicht viel mitbekommen, ausser die Jahreszeiten).  Das Sonnensystem bewegt sich wieder mit anderen Sonnensystemen um das Zentrum der Milchstraße. Die Milchtraße bewegt sich mit oder um anderen Galaxien in einen Haufen. Die Haufen zu Superhaufen die wieder mit dem Raum usw
Überall im Universum sind Bewegungen.


----------



## RtZk (20. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das ist aber keine Reise in die Zukunft eines Ortes, das ist nur eine Verlängerung des eigenen Lebens in dem man sich an einem Ort mit langsamer vergehender Zeit aufhält. Aus Sicht dieses Ortes sind dann vielleicht nur 13 und keine 15 Milliarden Jahre seit dem Urknall vergangen, aber wenn du in deine Heimat zurückkehrst warst du halt einfach lange weit weg, bist aber nicht durch die Zeit gereist. Jedenfalls nicht anders, als das jeder von uns macht - also nährungsweise +24 h pro Tag
> Übrigens dürfte die extrem starke Raumkrümmung, die man dabei ausnutzt, ihrerseits dafür sorgen, dass alle größeren Objekte (z.B. Menschen) zerfetzt werden, weil sich unterschiedliche Enden ihres Körpers eben in Bereichen mit deutlich anderem Gravitations-Zeitniveau aufhalten. Im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen relativistischen "kann man mit unserer Technologie nicht nutzen"-Effekten verhindert hier der angedachte Mechanismus selbst, dass so etwas auf makroskopischer Ebene eine nenneswerte Wirkung entfaltet. Elementarteilchen mit Interesse an Zeitreisen können aber loslegen
> (Vergleiche auch anderes "cool aber nutzlos" wie z.B. Rechnungen zum Albuquerque-Drive, denen zu Folge sich die nötige Raumverzerrung mit XY Sonnenmassen erreichen ließe, wobei diese Massen aber außerhalb der Verzerrung angeordnet werden und sich somit nicht mitbewegen könnten. )




Man braucht eigentlich gar nicht über die Machbarkeit sich einem solchen Schwarzen Loch zu nähern zu reden^^, ich denke mal es wäre schon enorm schwierig sich ihm überhaupt auch nur auf 1 Lichtjahr zu nähern (wobei das bei manchen schon nahe wäre, die mittlerweile größten entdeckten sind verdammt riesig) , da in einem Zentrum einer Galaxie ganz schön viel los ist und die Sternendichte sehr hoch ist.
Zeit ist eben relativ und ist ein einfacher Verlauf der kein zurück kennt, das Wort "Zeitreise" ist im Grunde nach schon korrekt, denn würde ich mit einem Zug der mit nahe Lichtgeschwindigkeit die Erde umrundet fahren, so könnte ich auch so in die Zukunft "reisen" , wobei das natürlich kein Vergleich zu der vergangenen Zeitauf der Erde nach einem Aufenthalt neben einem großen Schwarzen Loch wäre. 





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Unabhängig hiervon ist erdähnliches Leben übrigens überall da möglich,  wo es eine Wärmequelle und große Mengen metastabiler Verbindungen gibt -  was in den Tiefen der Weltmeere klappt, kann auch auf Titan oder auf  Planeten in der Umlaufbahn um viel zu schwacher Sterne oder in den  Tiefen von Planeten auf einer Umlaufbahn um viel zu starke Sterne  funktionieren. Bemerken werden wir mit unseren Methoden allerdings  bestenfalls Leben auf Oberflächen.



Man könnte recht sicher auch Leben unter der Oberfläche entdecken, Europa wäre einfach nur perfekt für eine sehr große Sonde mit einem Bohrer,  wäre natürlich gepaart mit astronomischen Kosten, doch es scheint gar nicht so unwahrscheinlich wenigstens etwas wie Bakterien in dem Ozean, der sich ziemlich sicher unter der Oberfläche befindet, zu finden. 
Eines hatte der Kalte Krieg ja durchaus positives an sich, die Weltraumforschung hat einen gewaltigen Sprung gemacht und wurde ausreichend finanziert, was heute ja leider nicht mehr der Fall ist, würde Trump statt in das Militär mal in die NASA zusätzlich Milliarden investieren, wäre das und eine bemannte Landung auf dem Mars wohl nicht mehr unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## dgeigerd (21. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



RtZk schrieb:


> Du würdest dann ein 2. Universum erschaffen, eher nicht .


Naja ne 2. Zeitlinie. Aber so kann mans auch sagen. Halt wie z.B. in Steins;Gate



Threshold schrieb:


> Das kannst du ja nicht beeinflussen. So ein Top Quark hat eine "Lebensdauer" von 4,2 x 10 hoch -26 Sekunden.
> Da ist nichts da, was man irgendwie behalten könnte.


Dann muss man eben ganz viele erzeugen


----------



## Threshold (21. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das stimmt. Ohne drehendes Bezugssystem wäre der Kreiselkompass einfach nur ein Kreisel und Druckunterschiede in der Athmosphäre oder Höhenunterschiede im Meer würden sich geradlinig und schnell ausgleichen. Keine Ahnung, wie Flacherdler einzelne Stürme erklären, vielleicht mit Zufall. Aber Passate und Westwinde? Und die großen Ozeanzirkulationen inklusive Golfstrom? Vermutlich alles Fake News.



Es wird eine ganz neue Physik ausgedacht. Die Bewegungen von Sonne und Mond über der Erde sorgen für die Bewegung des Kreiselkompass.
Natürlich werden auch bestehende physikalische Grundsätze ignoriert. Wie z.B. die Spektralanalyse. Die Flacherdler halten das für gelogen und ausgedacht. Die Sonne besteht natürlich nicht aus Wasserstoff und Helium und natürlich ist das Mondlicht kein reflektiertes Sonnenlicht. Wobei der Mond den Flacherdler ja eh das Genick bricht. Die würden den Mond am liebsten abschaffen.



dgeigerd schrieb:


> Dann muss man eben ganz viele erzeugen



Ändert ja nichts daran, dass sie alle innerhalb der gleichen Zeit zerfallen.


----------



## RtZk (21. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



dgeigerd schrieb:


> Naja ne 2. Zeitlinie. Aber so kann mans auch sagen. Halt wie z.B. in Steins;Gate



Du kannst nicht einfach so nur 1 von 4 Dimensionen verdoppeln^^, die 3 Raumdimensionen braucht es auch noch .


----------



## Adi1 (21. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



RtZk schrieb:


> Was? Ich glaube du hast zu viel Filme geschaut und nicht ich
> Eine "Zeitreise" funktioniert nicht per Maschine, wo es puff macht und du in einer anderen Zeit landest, das ist Physik und es wurde schon zahllose Male nachgewiesen.
> Die Zeitreise per Annäherung an ein Objekt mit enormer Graviation ist recht einfach zu erklären, wie du vielleicht weißt ist es gemäß der Relativitätstheorie so, dass nicht nur der Raum sondern auch die Zeit gekrümmt werden kann, dies geschieht durch eine große Graviation in großen Maßstäben, eine so gewaltige Gravitation wie ein Schwarzes Loch besitzt krümmt die Raumzeit extrem und sorgt dadurch dafür, dass die Zeit (Gegenüber der Erdzeit) im Einflussbereiches des Loches enorm verlangsamt wird, während sie auf der Erde in "normalem" Tempo weiter läuft, das führt dazu, dass du in Stunden um sehr viele Erdjahre alterst, bzw. die Leute auf der Erde altern eigentlich nur so, du wirst schlicht nur die wenigen Stunden altern.
> Wie Threshold schon erwähnt hat passiert es in enorm kleinem Maßstab auch bereits bei Astronauten, sowie bei Atomuhren in Satelliten oder sogar, wenn du dich in der Nähe z.B der Cheops Pyramide befindest.
> Zeit ist nun mal relativ .



Darüber brauchen wir doch nicht diskutieren, ist doch klar. 

Funktioniert aber nicht bei Reisen in die Vergangenheit.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



RtZk schrieb:


> Zeit ist eben relativ und ist ein einfacher Verlauf der kein zurück kennt, das Wort "Zeitreise" ist im Grunde nach schon korrekt, denn würde ich mit einem Zug der mit nahe Lichtgeschwindigkeit die Erde umrundet fahren, so könnte ich auch so in die Zukunft "reisen" ,



Und mit der Deutschen Bahn werden sogar Reisen in die Vergangenheit möglich 

(Wobei ich sagen muss: Fluggesellschaften sind da noch viel besser. Da kannst du um 14:00 die Landung des um 12:30 (60 Minuten vor deinem Anschluss) landenden Fluges nochmal aus der Egoperspektive sehen! Muss daran liegen, dass Flugzeuge schneller sind als ICEs. Mehr Zeitverzerrung. Autofahrer dagegen stehen zwei Stunden im Stau und behaupten hinterher, Bahnfahren wäre zu unpünktlich.)



> Man könnte recht sicher auch Leben unter der Oberfläche entdecken, Europa wäre einfach nur perfekt für eine sehr große Sonde mit einem Bohrer,  wäre natürlich gepaart mit astronomischen Kosten, doch es scheint gar nicht so unwahrscheinlich wenigstens etwas wie Bakterien in dem Ozean, der sich ziemlich sicher unter der Oberfläche befindet, zu finden.



Da wird sicherlich auch irgendwann nochwas kommen, zumal man für eine "Bohrung" im Eis ja nichtmal einen Boherer, sondern nur eine Wärmequelle braucht - und einen ordentlicher RTG schleppt man auf solchen Missionen ja eh mit. Ich meinte das "Bemerken" aber eher wortwörtlich und im interstellaren Raum: Erkenntnisse über das Vorhandensein von Leben und damit mögliche Rückschlüsse auf dessen Entstehung auf Planeten in anderen Sternensystemen werden wir auf lange Sicht nur mit Methoden erhalten, die bestenfalls großflächige Prozesse an der Oberfläche erkennen könnten.



> Eines hatte der Kalte Krieg ja durchaus positives an sich, die Weltraumforschung hat einen gewaltigen Sprung gemacht und wurde ausreichend finanziert, was heute ja leider nicht mehr der Fall ist, würde Trump statt in das Militär mal in die NASA zusätzlich Milliarden investieren, wäre das und eine bemannte Landung auf dem Mars wohl nicht mehr unwahrscheinlich.



Ich könnte mir da einige Forschungs- und auch Anwendungszwecke auf der Erde vorstellen, in denen das Geld besser aufgehoben hätte. Aber ja: Militär gehört ganz sicher nicht dazu. Allerdings waren es letztlich militärische Interessen, für die das Geld in den 50/60/70ern geflossen ist, Wissenschaft war immer nur ein Abfallprodukt der militärischen Weltraumforschung bzw. ein Propaganda-Aufsatz.


----------



## dgeigerd (24. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



RtZk schrieb:


> Du kannst nicht einfach so nur 1 von 4 Dimensionen verdoppeln^^, die 3 Raumdimensionen braucht es auch noch .


Wir haben hier doch nur 3 O.o Ich mein ne andere Zeitlinie wäre dann diese Welt nur mit der Änderung ab diesem Zeitpunkt die Parallel zur ursprünglichen Zeitlinie existiert.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ändert ja nichts daran, dass sie alle innerhalb der gleichen Zeit zerfallen.


Aber ich mein dass man ganz Viele hintereinanter erzeugt und nicht gleichzeitig


----------



## RtZk (24. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



dgeigerd schrieb:


> Wir haben hier doch nur 3 O.o Ich mein ne andere Zeitlinie wäre dann diese Welt nur mit der Änderung ab diesem Zeitpunkt die Parallel zur ursprünglichen Zeitlinie existiert.



Es gibt 4 Dimensionen, 3 Raumdimensionen und 1 Zeit Dimension, gemäß der Relativitätstheorie die noch nie widerlegt werden konnte. 
So funktioniert es aber eben nicht^^, das ist dann doch ein wenig arg fantasievoll .


----------



## Threshold (24. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



dgeigerd schrieb:


> Aber ich mein dass man ganz Viele hintereinanter erzeugt und nicht gleichzeitig



In einem Teilchenbeschleuniger werden einige Hundert bis Tausend Protonen aufeinander geschossen und daraus resultieren dann die neuen Teilchen. Darunter sind letztendlich immer die gleichen, bzw. es kommen dann auch welche dazu, wenn man die Energie steigert.
Aktuell ist der LHC wieder am Ende angekommen. Will man mehr Energie reinstecken, muss man ausbauen. Aber auch das geht nicht endlos so weiter. Letztendlich braucht man einen größeren Beschleuniger.
Du kannst also von den Quarks immer nur eine bestimmte Anzahl erzeugen, mehr geht schlicht nicht. Und die zerfallen eben sofort wieder. Hintereinander ist daher nicht möglich.
Man hatte ja gehofft, dass man mit dem LHC die dunkle Materie aufspüren kann. Allerdings sind alle Versuchte dazu gescheitert. Bedeutet also, dass man mehr Energie benötigt.


----------



## RyzA (24. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Aktuell ist der LHC wieder am Ende angekommen. Will man mehr Energie reinstecken, muss man ausbauen. Aber auch das geht nicht endlos so weiter. Letztendlich braucht man einen größeren Beschleuniger.


Eine Zeit gingen Gerüchte um das man mit einen Teilchenbeschleuniger ein schwarzes Loch erzeugen kann. Da haben schon welche vor Schiss bekommen!


----------



## HannibalLecter32435 (24. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Die in der schweiz haben eh bock drauf.


----------



## RyzA (24. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



HannibalLecter32435 schrieb:


> Die in der schweiz haben eh bock drauf.


Ich glaube du hast heute zuviel am Tofu genascht.


----------



## dgeigerd (24. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



RtZk schrieb:


> Es gibt 4 Dimensionen, 3 Raumdimensionen und 1 Zeit Dimension, gemäß der Relativitätstheorie die noch nie widerlegt werden konnte.
> So funktioniert es aber eben nicht^^, das ist dann doch ein wenig arg fantasievoll .


Die Zeit würd ich jetzt nicht wirklich als dimension bezeichnen. Und ja, ich hab ja auch nix gegen die Relativitätstheorie. 


Headcrash schrieb:


> Eine Zeit gingen Gerüchte um das man mit einen Teilchenbeschleuniger ein schwarzes Loch erzeugen kann. Da haben schon welche vor Schiss bekommen!


Wurde doch bestätigt. Aber das fällt ganz schnell wieder in sich zusammen soweit ich weiß.


----------



## Threshold (24. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Eine Zeit gingen Gerüchte um das man mit einen Teilchenbeschleuniger ein schwarzes Loch erzeugen kann. Da haben schon welche vor Schiss bekommen!



Ja, weil irgendwelche Typen mal wieder keine Ahnung von Naturgesetzen haben.
Die Energie, die im LHC erzeugt wird, ist nicht mal im Ansatz an die Energie dran, mit der hochenergetische Teilchen auf die Erdatmosphäre treffen.
Und bisher habe ich noch keine schwarzen Löcher in der Atmosphäre gesehen.


----------



## RtZk (24. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



dgeigerd schrieb:


> Die Zeit würd ich jetzt nicht wirklich als dimension bezeichnen. Und ja, ich hab ja auch nix gegen die Relativitätstheorie.



"Nach der Relativitätstheorie bildet die Zeit mit dem Raum eine vierdimensionale Raumzeit, in der die Zeit die Rolle einer Dimension einnimmt. Dabei ist der Begriff der Gegenwart nur in einem einzigen Punkt definierbar, während andere Punkte der Raumzeit, die weder in der Vergangenheit noch der Zukunft dieses Punkts liegen, als „raumartig getrennt“ von diesem Punkt bezeichnet werden."

Eigene Definitionen sind nicht der richtige Weg


----------



## Threshold (24. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Du kannst halt Raum und Zeit nicht mehr voneinander trennen, da beides miteinander zu tun hat.
Das ist ja auch das Problem, was die Quantenphysik hat. Sie ist nicht in der Lage die Gravitation zu erklären. Es gibt Theorien, aber alle Theorien scheitern bei der empirischen Überprüfung.


----------



## RyzA (24. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Gravitationswellen wurden nachgewiesen. Dann müßte es ja auch Gravitonen geben.  Zumindest gehen die Stringtheorien davon aus.


----------



## RtZk (24. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Gravitationswellen wurden nachgewiesen. Dann müßte es ja auch Gravitonen geben.  Zumindest gehen die Stringtheorien davon aus.



Naja, aber das die Stringtheorie richtig ist, ist nicht bewiesen, zu viel würde ich darauf nicht geben.


----------



## Threshold (24. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Gravitationswellen wurden nachgewiesen. Dann müßte es ja auch Gravitonen geben.  Zumindest gehen die Stringtheorien davon aus.



Die Gravitationswellen wurden von der allgemeinen Relativitätstheorie vorausgesagt.
Man hätte nur nie erwartet, dass man Geräte bauen könnte, die so genau wären, dass man sie nachweisen könnte. Denn immerhin geht es hier um den 1/1000 Durchmesser eines Protons.
Die Stringtheorie sagt nur, dass alles aus Fäden besteht, Und sich diese Fäden dann als Energie und Materie ausbildet, je nachdem, wie und wo man schaut.
Empirisch belegen kann man das aber nicht.


----------



## dgeigerd (25. September 2018)

*WAW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



RtZk schrieb:


> "Nach der Relativitätstheorie bildet die Zeit mit dem Raum eine vierdimensionale Raumzeit, in der die Zeit die Rolle einer Dimension einnimmt. Dabei ist der Begriff der Gegenwart nur in einem einzigen Punkt definierbar, während andere Punkte der Raumzeit, die weder in der Vergangenheit noch der Zukunft dieses Punkts liegen, als „raumartig getrennt“ von diesem Punkt bezeichnet werden."
> 
> Eigene Definitionen sind nicht der richtige Weg


Hmm in verschiedenen Arten von Dimensionen aufgeteilt machts sogar sinn


----------



## RyzA (25. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



RtZk schrieb:


> Naja, aber das die Stringtheorie richtig ist, ist nicht bewiesen, zu viel würde ich darauf nicht geben.


Ja aber wenn es Gravitationswellen gibt muß es auch Teilchen dazu geben.
Welle-Teilchen Dualismus.
Es gibt ja auch Lichtwellen und Photonen.
Und ich denke wenn man die Gravitonen mal entdecken sollte, kann man auch die Gravitation genau erklären.
Wenn man sie entdeckt...


----------



## Adi1 (25. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Denkt einfach mal nicht soviel darüber nach. 

Schaut einfach mal durch ein Teleskop,
und versteht doch mal die "erbärmliche" endliche Existenz unserer Spezie.


----------



## Threshold (25. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ja aber wenn es Gravitationswellen gibt muß es auch Teilchen dazu geben.
> Welle-Teilchen Dualismus.
> Es gibt ja auch Lichtwellen und Photonen.
> Und ich denke wenn man die Gravitonen mal entdecken sollte, kann man auch die Gravitation genau erklären.
> Wenn man sie entdeckt...



Nö, die Gravitationswellen sind ja Dichteschwankungen der Raumzeit. Ähnlich was auch Schallwellen sind. Und Schallwellen haben ja auch kein Austauschteilchen.
Die allgemeine Relativitätstheorie erklärt die Gravitation mit einer enormen Genauigkeit. Das ist ja das Problem, was die Quantenphysik hat. Sie kann das nicht erklären.


----------



## RyzA (25. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Nö, die Gravitationswellen sind ja Dichteschwankungen der Raumzeit. Ähnlich was auch Schallwellen sind. Und Schallwellen haben ja auch kein Austauschteilchen.
> Die allgemeine Relativitätstheorie erklärt die Gravitation mit einer enormen Genauigkeit. Das ist ja das Problem, was die Quantenphysik hat. Sie kann das nicht erklären.


Und warum hat man dann das "Graviton" erfunden?


----------



## Two-Face (25. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Das "Graviton" existiert ja nur in der Quantenphysik als hypothetischer Träger der Gravitation. Wie eben das Higgs-Boson als Träger der Masse.

Anders als das Higgs-Boson ist das Graviton aber bisher noch nicht gefunden worden. Wenn Gravitation aber kein solches Austauschteilchen benötigt, stellt man sich eben die Frage, ob das Graviton überhaupt existieren könnte - immerhin ist es das letzte verbleibende Elementarteilchen, das bisher nicht experimentiell nachgewiesen werden konnte.

Beim Higgs-Boson brauchte man Jahrzehnte, vor dem LHC war kein Teilchenbeschleuniger stark genug. Nachdem man das Higgs-Boson gefunden hat, verbleibt das Graviton als das letzte Puzzlestück - wenn es das überhaupt geben sollte. Die Stringtheorie geht davon aus, dass bestimmte Schwingungen eines geschlossenen Stirngs als Graviton erschlossen werden kann. 
Speziellere Stringtheorien gehen gar von Tachyons aus, die man bisher nirgendwo beobachten konnte (also mittels Messung), sich wohl niemals experimentiell (in einem Teilchenbeschleuniger) nachweisen lassen werden und die es nach Quanten- und Relativitätstheorie auch gar nicht geben kann.


----------



## RyzA (25. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Das "Graviton" existiert ja nur in der Quantenphysik als hypothetischer Träger der Gravitation. Wie eben das Higgs-Boson als Träger der Masse.


Wobei ich bei Wikipedia gelesen habe das es wohl nur für 1% der Masse verantwortlich ist.  Das Higgs Feld.



> Higgs-Boson und die Ursache von Masse
> 
> In vereinfachten Darstellungen wird häufig das Higgs-Boson pauschal als Ursache von Masse dargestellt. Dies ist aus mehreren Gründen falsch bzw. unpräzise: Zum einen ist es das Higgs-Feld, das überall mit gleicher Stärke vorhanden ist und mit den Elementarteilchen des Standardmodells eine Wechselwirkung hat, durch die sie sich so verhalten, als hätten sie eine bestimmte, unveränderliche Masse. Ausgenommen sind die Photonen und Gluonen, weil sie mit dem Higgs-Feld keine Wechselwirkung haben. Weiter wird die Masse des Higgs-Bosons selbst nicht erst aus einer Wechselwirkung mit dem Higgs-Feld erklärt, sondern im Standardmodell als eine Voraussetzung angenommen, um den Higgs-Mechanismus überhaupt zu ermöglichen. Die so entstandenen Massenwerte der übrigen Teilchen tragen aber zur wägbaren Masse der gewohnten Materie, letztlich also der Masse der Atome, nur ca. 1 Prozent bei, denn diese beruht nach der Äquivalenz von Masse und Energie auch auf sämtlichen Wechselwirkungen ihrer Bestandteile. Zu über 99 % steckt die Atommasse im Atomkern, dessen Masse wiederum zu etwa 99 % allein aus der starken Bindung zwischen den Quarks in seinen Nukleonen resultiert. Entsprechend gering ist der Beitrag der durch das Higgs-Feld erzeugten Masse der Quarks und Elektronen.


Quelle: Higgs-Boson – Wikipedia




> Anders als das Higgs-Boson ist das Graviton aber bisher noch nicht gefunden worden. Wenn Gravitation aber kein solches Austauschteilchen benötigt, stellt man sich eben die Frage, ob das Graviton überhaupt existieren könnte - immerhin ist es das letzte verbleibende Elementarteilchen, das bisher nicht experimentiell nachgewiesen werden konnte.
> 
> Beim Higgs-Boson brauchte man Jahrzehnte, vor dem LHC war kein Teilchenbeschleuniger stark genug. Nachdem man das Higgs-Boson gefunden hat, verbleibt das Graviton als das letzte Puzzlestück - wenn es das überhaupt geben sollte. Die Stringtheorie geht davon aus, dass bestimmte Schwingungen eines geschlossenen Stirngs als Graviton erschlossen werden kann.
> Speziellere Stringtheorien gehen gar von Tachyons aus, die man bisher nirgendwo beobachten konnte (also mittels Messung), sich wohl niemals experimentiell (in einem Teilchenbeschleuniger) nachweisen lassen werden und die es nach Quanten- und Relativitätstheorie auch gar nicht geben kann.


Ja spannende Fragen!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Nö, die Gravitationswellen sind ja Dichteschwankungen der Raumzeit. Ähnlich was auch Schallwellen sind. Und Schallwellen haben ja auch kein Austauschteilchen.
> Die allgemeine Relativitätstheorie erklärt die Gravitation mit einer enormen Genauigkeit. Das ist ja das Problem, was die Quantenphysik hat. Sie kann das nicht erklären.



Schallwellen basieren auf banaler atomarer (respektive molekularer/ionischer/metallischer) Materie, bevorzugt Gase oder Flüssigkeiten... . Die einzige Gemeinsamkeit mit Gravitationswellen ist die Form (aber nicht Art und Weise) der Ausbreitung und dass wir weder die Wellen selbst noch ihr Medium sehen können.


----------



## RyzA (25. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Schallwellen brauchen ein Medium. Gravitation nicht.
Und Schallwellen sind endlich. Gravitation nicht.
Aber die Analogie ist schon richtig das man dann nicht zwingend ein Teilchen braucht.


----------



## Threshold (25. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Und warum hat man dann das "Graviton" erfunden?



Quantenphysiker eben.
Eine Eigenschaft des Gravitons ist ja bekannt -- es muss masselos sein. Denn nur etwas, das keine Ruhemasse hat, kann sich mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit bewegen.
Die Frage ist halt, wieso hat man dann das Graviton noch nicht entdeckt? Das Photon wurde ja auch sehr locker entdeckt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Schallwellen basieren auf banaler atomarer (respektive molekularer/ionischer/metallischer) Materie, bevorzugt Gase oder Flüssigkeiten... . Die einzige Gemeinsamkeit mit Gravitationswellen ist die Form (aber nicht Art und Weise) der Ausbreitung und dass wir weder die Wellen selbst noch ihr Medium sehen können.



Mir ging es nur darum zu sagen, dass Gravitationswellen nicht aus der Quantenphysik kommen sondern immer noch der klassischen Physik angehören.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Schallwellen brauchen ein Medium. Gravitation nicht.
> Und Schallwellen sind endlich. Gravitation nicht.
> Aber die Analogie ist schon richtig das man dann nicht zwingend ein Teilchen braucht.



Die Endlichkeit von Schallwellen ist relativ. Irgendwann ist Bewegung halt kleiner als andere, ohnehin vorhandene. Aber da sowohl Schallwellen als auch Wärme Bewegungen der gleichen Teilchen sind, könnten sie (innerhalb ihres Mediums) auch als unendlich betrachtet werden.




Threshold schrieb:


> Quantenphysiker eben.
> Eine Eigenschaft des Gravitons ist ja bekannt -- es muss masselos sein. Denn nur etwas, das keine Ruhemasse hat, kann sich mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit bewegen.
> Die Frage ist halt, wieso hat man dann das Graviton noch nicht entdeckt? Das Photon wurde ja auch sehr locker entdeckt.



Interessante Gegenfrage, da man ja bislang Mühe hatte, überhaupt Gravitationswellen nachzuweisen und da es (außerhalb von Supernoven) eigentlich keine weiteren zeitabhängigen Gravitationsphänomene gibt: Existiert überhaupt eine akurate Messung der Ausbreitungsgeschwindigkeit von Gravitation? Oder wäre es, abseits der Vorhersage entsprechender Theorien (die es mit der Suche nach dem Graviton ja überhaupt erst zu beweisen gibt) genauso gut möglich, dass das Graviton doch langsamer ist und Masse hat? (Was null Sinn ergeben würde, aber "sinnlos" ist ja nicht das Gleiche wie "unmöglich". Das Postulat einer absoluten Geschwindigkeitsobergrenze hat man vor Einstein auch für absurd gehalten.)


----------



## Threshold (26. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Interessante Gegenfrage, da man ja bislang Mühe hatte, überhaupt Gravitationswellen nachzuweisen und da es (außerhalb von Supernoven) eigentlich keine weiteren zeitabhängigen Gravitationsphänomene gibt: Existiert überhaupt eine akurate Messung der Ausbreitungsgeschwindigkeit von Gravitation? Oder wäre es, abseits der Vorhersage entsprechender Theorien (die es mit der Suche nach dem Graviton ja überhaupt erst zu beweisen gibt) genauso gut möglich, dass das Graviton doch langsamer ist und Masse hat? (Was null Sinn ergeben würde, aber "sinnlos" ist ja nicht das Gleiche wie "unmöglich". Das Postulat einer absoluten Geschwindigkeitsobergrenze hat man vor Einstein auch für absurd gehalten.)



Mühe hat man jetzt nicht mehr, da man weiß, wie man suchen muss. So hast du Gravitationswellen ja nicht nur bei einer Supernova, sondern auch bei schwarzen Löchern und Neutronensternen.
Und Gravitation bedeutet ja eine Information. Und Informationen können sich nur maximal mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit ausbreiten. Ergo breiten sich Gravitationswellen auch nur mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit aus. Aber sie breiten sich eben mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit aus und nicht mit weniger. 
Ergo kann man daraus schließen, dass das postulierte Graviton keine Ruhemasse haben dürfte. Natürlich ist das nur eine Hypothese, weil es bis heute keine Theorie der quantisierten Gravitation gibt, die man irgendwie empirisch überprüfen könnte.
Meine Meinung dazu ist eh, dass erst mal ermittelt werden muss, was die Dunkle Materie nun genau ist. Wissen wird das, haben wir mehr Informationen, was Gravitation überhaupt genau ist.


----------



## compisucher (26. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Mühe hat man jetzt nicht mehr, da man weiß, wie man suchen muss. So hast du Gravitationswellen ja nicht nur bei einer Supernova, sondern auch bei schwarzen Löchern und Neutronensternen.
> Und Gravitation bedeutet ja eine Information. Und Informationen können sich nur maximal mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit ausbreiten. Ergo breiten sich Gravitationswellen auch nur mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit aus. Aber sie breiten sich eben mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit aus und nicht mit weniger.
> Ergo kann man daraus schließen, dass das postulierte Graviton keine Ruhemasse haben dürfte. Natürlich ist das nur eine Hypothese, weil es bis heute keine Theorie der quantisierten Gravitation gibt, die man irgendwie empirisch überprüfen könnte.
> Meine Meinung dazu ist eh, dass erst mal ermittelt werden muss, was die Dunkle Materie nun genau ist. Wissen wird das, haben wir mehr Informationen, was Gravitation überhaupt genau ist.



Plausibler Ansatz.
Ich halte es erweiternd für ein Gerücht, dass dunkle Materie irgend etwas superexotisches ist.
Mutmaßlich liegt die Antwort sichtbar vor unserer Nase, nur erkennen wir es (noch) nicht.
Da offensichtlich die Dunkle Materie mit der Gravitation wechselwirkt, liegt der Gedanken nahe, dass es sich um ein und dasselbe "Gravitron" handelt...


----------



## RyzA (26. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Endlichkeit von Schallwellen ist relativ. Irgendwann ist Bewegung halt kleiner als andere, ohnehin vorhandene. Aber da sowohl Schallwellen als auch Wärme Bewegungen der gleichen Teilchen sind, könnten sie (innerhalb ihres Mediums) auch als unendlich betrachtet werden.


Die Energie läßt mit der Zeit nach. Sonst würdest du einen schreienden Brüllaffen nicht 5km weit hören, sondern bis ans andere "Ende" der Welt.



compisucher schrieb:


> Plausibler Ansatz.
> Ich halte es erweiternd für ein Gerücht, dass dunkle Materie irgend etwas superexotisches ist.
> Mutmaßlich liegt die Antwort sichtbar vor unserer Nase, nur erkennen wir es (noch) nicht.
> Da offensichtlich die Dunkle Materie mit der Gravitation wechselwirkt, liegt der Gedanken nahe, dass es sich um ein und dasselbe "Gravitron" handelt...


Muß ja. Dunkle Materie hat ja auch ne Masse.


----------



## Adi1 (26. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Muß ja. Dunkle Materie hat ja auch ne Masse.



Nö, das weiß halt keiner,

das sind alles Spekulationen.


----------



## RyzA (26. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Nö, das weiß halt keiner,
> 
> das sind alles Spekulationen.


Wenn sie keine Masse hätte dann würde sie mit der Gravtion und anderer Materie nicht wechselwirken.
Und viele Beobachtungen lassen sich nur mit der Existenz von dunkler Materie beschreiben.


----------



## Adi1 (26. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Und viele Beobachtungen lassen sich nur mit der Existenz von dunkler Materie beschreiben.



Richtig, wir haben aber nun mal keine Ahnung davon,

was das sein soll. 

Da wird uns auch CERN nicht weiterhelfen.


----------



## RyzA (26. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Richtig, wir haben aber nun mal keine Ahnung davon,
> 
> was das sein soll.
> 
> Da wird uns auch CERN nicht weiterhelfen.


Und was jetzt?


----------



## compisucher (26. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Und was jetzt?



Ist doch ganz einfach:

Phineas und Ferbs anrufen.
Schnell  in interstellares Raumschiff zusammenbauen lassen.
Zum nächsten supermassiven schwarzen Loch düsen.
Am Ereignishorizont ein Gravitron einfangen.
Mit Omas Küchenwaage messen. 
Masse=ja=dunkle Materie=hurra=Nobelpreis
Masse=nein= heimfliegen, frustriert ein Bier trinken und weitere Theorien bzgl. dunkler Materie entwickeln

Du stellst aber auch Fragen


----------



## RyzA (26. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



compisucher schrieb:


> Du stellst aber auch Fragen


Adi ist ja schon seit ein paar Seiten immer wieder der Meinung dass das alles nichts bringt und wir es sowieso nicht rausfinden.
Deswegen die Frage!


----------



## Threshold (26. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



compisucher schrieb:


> Plausibler Ansatz.
> Ich halte es erweiternd für ein Gerücht, dass dunkle Materie irgend etwas superexotisches ist.
> Mutmaßlich liegt die Antwort sichtbar vor unserer Nase, nur erkennen wir es (noch) nicht.
> Da offensichtlich die Dunkle Materie mit der Gravitation wechselwirkt, liegt der Gedanken nahe, dass es sich um ein und dasselbe "Gravitron" handelt...



Tja, das Dilemma ist eben, dass dunkle Materie mit nichts wechselwirkt. Daher verklumpt sie auch nicht und kann keine Planeten bilden. Ebenso kann sie keine Wärme abgeben oder aufnehmen, da sie eben nicht mit elektromagnetischer Strahlung wechselwirkt. 
Ergo kann es keine Materie sein, die wir in Teilchenbeschleunigern erzeugen können, denn die wechselwirkt ja.
Es gibt ja schon Theorien, was die dunkle Materie ist, nur gibt es bisher noch keinen empirischen Beleg dafür. Vielleicht brauchen wir Beschleuniger, die noch stärker sind als der LHC. Das wird die Zukunft zeigen.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Die Energie läßt mit der Zeit nach. Sonst würdest du einen schreienden Brüllaffen nicht 5km weit hören, sondern bis ans andere "Ende" der Welt.



Dafür gibt es ja das 1/r bzw. 1/r² Gesetz. 



Headcrash schrieb:


> Muß ja. Dunkle Materie hat ja auch ne Masse.



Ja, die dunkle Materie zeigt sich nur ihre Masse. Das wars aber auch.



Adi1 schrieb:


> Richtig, wir haben aber nun mal keine Ahnung davon,
> 
> was das sein soll.
> 
> Da wird uns auch CERN nicht weiterhelfen.



Schwer zu sagen. Vielleicht brauchen wir nur stärkere Beschleuniger.


----------



## compisucher (26. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Tja, das Dilemma ist eben, dass dunkle Materie mit nichts wechselwirkt. Daher verklumpt sie auch nicht und kann keine Planeten bilden. Ebenso kann sie keine Wärme abgeben oder aufnehmen, da sie eben nicht mit elektromagnetischer Strahlung wechselwirkt.
> Ergo kann es keine Materie sein, die wir in Teilchenbeschleunigern erzeugen können, denn die wechselwirkt ja.
> Es gibt ja schon Theorien, was die dunkle Materie ist, nur gibt es bisher noch keinen empirischen Beleg dafür. Vielleicht brauchen wir Beschleuniger, die noch stärker sind als der LHC. Das wird die Zukunft zeigen.



Du hast ja den Ansatz als solcher weiter oben schon angeführt.
Wenn wir spekulieren, dass ein Gravitron eine Ruhemasse=0 hat, aber in Bewegung "Masse" erzeugt, 
Gravitation bisher nur als "Schwerewellen" letztlich messbar sind, könnte zumindest ich mir vorstellen, 
dass die Summe aller Schwerewellen (augenscheinlich gibt ja jeder Festkörper im All solche ab) aus der Vergangenheit und dem jetzt letztlich den Masseanteil der dunklen Materie wiederspiegelt.
Denkfehler?


----------



## RtZk (26. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Nö, das weiß halt keiner,
> 
> das sind alles Spekulationen.



Dunkle Materie muss Masse haben, wenn sie laut dir keiner hat, was soll sie dann sein? Man ist nur durch die Masse überhaupt darauf gekommen, dass es etwas wie Dunkle Materie geben muss.


----------



## Two-Face (26. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

"Dunkle Materie" ist ein doofer Begriff.
"Dunkle Energie" ist mMn nach treffender.^^


----------



## RyzA (26. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> "Dunkle Materie" ist ein doofer Begriff.
> "Dunkle Energie" ist mMn nach treffender.^^


Aber das sind doch zwei verschiedene Dinge?


----------



## RtZk (26. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> "Dunkle Materie" ist ein doofer Begriff.
> "Dunkle Energie" ist mMn nach treffender.^^



Dir ist scheinbar nicht bewusst, dass das 2 verschiedene Dinge sind.
Dunkle Materie – Wikipedia
Dunkle Energie – Wikipedia


----------



## Two-Face (26. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Ich glaube es kommt draf an, was man eigentlich damit beschreiben will.
Dunkle Energie, was auch immer das sein mag, hat ja den mit Abstand größten Anteil an der Gesamtdichte im Universum. Sie ist dafür verantworlich, dass das Universum beschleunigt wird und es auseinandertreibt.

Was ist jetzt "Dunkle Materie"? Das undefinierbare Zeug, mit dem man erklären will, warum sich Galaxien so schnell um die eigene Achse drehen?
Niemand weiß ja was das sein soll, es könnte auch eine Form von Energie sein, wie die Vakuumenergie oder irgend' eine Fluktuation.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Aber sie breiten sich eben mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit aus und nicht mit weniger.



Genau das war meine Frage: Zitierst du mit dieser Aussage eine Messung oder eine theoretische Vorhersage?
Ich habe nur mitbekommen, dass vor relativ kurzer Zeit zum ersten Mal erfolgreich überhaupt Gravitationswellen registriert hat. Bei allen anderen Messgrößen war es ein sehr langer, oft mehrere Jahrhunderte langer Weg von "wir haben ein Messgerät, dass die Existenz von X registriert" zu "wir unsere Messverfahren so weiter entwickelt, dass sie X auf die xxxxte Nachkommastelle genau vermessen können". Also kennt jemand eine Veröffentlichung, in der die Geschwindigkeit einer Gravitationswelle gemessen wurde?




Headcrash schrieb:


> Die Energie läßt mit der Zeit nach. Sonst würdest du einen schreienden Brüllaffen nicht 5km weit hören, sondern bis ans andere "Ende" der Welt.



Das du ihn hörst, verhindert deine Hörschwelle schon auf wesentlich kürzere Entfernung 
Und auch Messgeräte könnten auf diese Entfernung das Gebrüll nicht von anderen athmosphärischen Geräuschen unterscheiden. Es ist aber beispielsweise möglich, ozeanische Schallsignale von gut 100 dB am anderen Ende des Planeten wiederzuerkennen, wenn man das genaue Muster hat. Rein von der Theorie her wäre die Aussage "Schall breitet sich innerhalb eines Mediums nicht unendlich aus" bedeuten, dass sich mechanische Schwingungen nur endlich ausbreiten können. Das bedeutet zum Beispiel auch, dass sich Wärme nicht endlich ausbreiten könnte, sondern das es irgendwo ein letztes Atom gibt, das noch schwingt, und daneben eins mit exakt 0 Kelvin - aber genau das ist unmöglich.




RtZk schrieb:


> Dunkle Materie muss Masse haben, wenn sie laut dir keiner hat, was soll sie dann sein? Man ist nur durch die Masse überhaupt darauf gekommen, dass es etwas wie Dunkle Materie geben muss.



Wer kam eigentlich auf die Idee etwas "dunkle Materie" zu nennen, das mit Ausnahme der Masse (die ihrerseits nur als verliehene Eigenschaft gilt, siehe Higgs) rein gar keine Gemeinsamkeit mit Materie hat? Das ist noch irreführender als die Bezeichnung einer überdichte Anhäufung von Materie als "Loch"


----------



## RtZk (26. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wer kam eigentlich auf die Idee etwas "dunkle Materie" zu nennen, das mit Ausnahme der Masse (die ihrerseits nur als verliehene Eigenschaft gilt, siehe Higgs) rein gar keine Gemeinsamkeit mit Materie hat? Das ist noch irreführender als die Bezeichnung einer überdichte Anhäufung von Materie als "Loch"



Dunkel deshalb weil man sie (bisher) nicht entdeckt hat.
Wieso man ein Schwarzes Loch, Loch nennt? Einerseits, weil alles hineinfällt, wie eben in ein Loch wenn du drüber läufst und weil an der Singularität die Raumzeitkrümmung unendlich ist, da an einem unendlich kleinen Punkt eine Masse mit unendlicher Dichte ist, sprich du fällst hinein, wobei was heißt "du", die Subatomaren Teilchen die von dir noch übrig sind fallen hinein.


----------



## RyzA (26. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das du ihn hörst, verhindert deine Hörschwelle schon auf wesentlich kürzere Entfernung
> Und auch Messgeräte könnten auf diese Entfernung das Gebrüll nicht von anderen athmosphärischen Geräuschen unterscheiden. Es ist aber beispielsweise möglich, ozeanische Schallsignale von gut 100 dB am anderen Ende des Planeten wiederzuerkennen, wenn man das genaue Muster hat. Rein von der Theorie her wäre die Aussage "Schall breitet sich innerhalb eines Mediums nicht unendlich aus" bedeuten, dass sich mechanische Schwingungen nur endlich ausbreiten können. Das bedeutet zum Beispiel auch, dass sich Wärme nicht endlich ausbreiten könnte, sondern das es irgendwo ein letztes Atom gibt, das noch schwingt, und daneben eins mit exakt 0 Kelvin - aber genau das ist unmöglich.


Kann es sein, dass du in der Lage bist, Dinge die ohnehin schon kompliziert sind, noch komplizierter zu machen?

Edit: Kleiner Spaß! Ich finde deine Beiträge sehr interessant!


----------



## Threshold (27. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



compisucher schrieb:


> Du hast ja den Ansatz als solcher weiter oben schon angeführt.
> Wenn wir spekulieren, dass ein Gravitron eine Ruhemasse=0 hat, aber in Bewegung "Masse" erzeugt,
> Gravitation bisher nur als "Schwerewellen" letztlich messbar sind, könnte zumindest ich mir vorstellen,
> dass die Summe aller Schwerewellen (augenscheinlich gibt ja jeder Festkörper im All solche ab) aus der Vergangenheit und dem jetzt letztlich den Masseanteil der dunklen Materie wiederspiegelt.
> Denkfehler?



Ja, meiner Meinung nach ein Denkfehler. Das Graviton überträgt die Schwerkraft, ist aber selbst nicht schwer. Es hat dann eine Energie, wie das Photon auch, aber trotzdem keine Ruhemasse.
Aktuell ist es so, dass Gravitationswellen nichts anderes sind als Schwankungen der Raumzeit. Auch die Sonne erzeugt Gravitationswellen, aber die sind so schwach, dass wir sie nicht messen können. Derzeit können wir nur Gravitationswellen messen, die von sehr starken Gravitationsystemen kommen, eben wenn zwei schwarze Löcher verschmelzen.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich glaube es kommt draf an, was man eigentlich damit beschreiben will.
> Dunkle Energie, was auch immer das sein mag, hat ja den mit Abstand größten Anteil an der Gesamtdichte im Universum. Sie ist dafür verantworlich, dass das Universum beschleunigt wird und es auseinandertreibt.
> 
> Was ist jetzt "Dunkle Materie"? Das undefinierbare Zeug, mit dem man erklären will, warum sich Galaxien so schnell um die eigene Achse drehen?
> Niemand weiß ja was das sein soll, es könnte auch eine Form von Energie sein, wie die Vakuumenergie oder irgend' eine Fluktuation.



Die dunkle Energie ist ja noch merkwürdiger als die dunkle Energie. Sie wirkt der Schwerkraft entgegen und sorgt dafür, dass der Raum zwischen den Galaxien ausgedehnt wird. Dunkle Materie sorgt dafür, dass die Galaxie stabil ist.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Genau das war meine Frage: Zitierst du mit dieser Aussage eine Messung oder eine theoretische Vorhersage?
> Ich habe nur mitbekommen, dass vor relativ kurzer Zeit zum ersten Mal erfolgreich überhaupt Gravitationswellen registriert hat. Bei allen anderen Messgrößen war es ein sehr langer, oft mehrere Jahrhunderte langer Weg von "wir haben ein Messgerät, dass die Existenz von X registriert" zu "wir unsere Messverfahren so weiter entwickelt, dass sie X auf die xxxxte Nachkommastelle genau vermessen können". Also kennt jemand eine Veröffentlichung, in der die Geschwindigkeit einer Gravitationswelle gemessen wurde?



Gravitationswellen wurden schon mehrfach gemessen. Inzwischen gab es dafür einen Nobelpreis.
Und Gravitationswellen sind eben eine Vorhersage der allgemeinen Relativitätstheorie und es hat rund 100 Jahre gedauert, bis man eine Apparatur entwickelt hat, mit der man dann Gravitationswellen messen kann. Und die Ausbreitungsgeschwindigkeit einer Gravitationswelle sagt die allgemeine Relativitätstheorie ebenfalls voraus -- eben Lichtgeschwindigkeit. Ergo kann sich Gravitation maximal mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit ausbreiten, aber eben auch nicht mit weniger.
Massen, die beschleunigt werden, senden Gravitationswellen aus. Ähnlich wie elektrische Ladungen ein elektromagnetisches Feld aussenden, wenn sie beschleunigt werden.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wer kam eigentlich auf die Idee etwas "dunkle Materie" zu nennen, das mit Ausnahme der Masse (die ihrerseits nur als verliehene Eigenschaft gilt, siehe Higgs) rein gar keine Gemeinsamkeit mit Materie hat? Das ist noch irreführender als die Bezeichnung einer überdichte Anhäufung von Materie als "Loch"



Na ja, irgendwie muss man das halt nennen. 
Und wir kennen die Keplerschen Gesetze. Im Sonnensystem verhalten sich die Planeten exakt so, wie die Keplerschen Gesetze das voraussagen. Doch die Milchstraße selbst verhält sich nicht so. Ergo muss es da noch etwas geben, das dafür sorgt, dass sich die Galaxie so bewegt wie sie sich bewegt.
Und da kam man eben auf den Begriff der dunklen Materie. Da nur Masse Schwerkraft erzeugen kann, muss es Masse sein. Weil wir sie aber nicht sehen können, ist es eben dunkle Materie. 
Und die Dunkle Materie kann auch nicht überall sein. Im Sonnensystem ist sie nicht. Sie ist nur außerhalb der Galaxie. Und ist 5x häufiger vorhanden als die leuchtende Materie.
Und bisher gibt es nur Theorien aber keinerlei empirische Belege. Noch tappen alle um Dunklen.


----------



## compisucher (27. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, meiner Meinung nach ein Denkfehler. Das Graviton überträgt die Schwerkraft, ist aber selbst nicht schwer. Es hat dann eine Energie, wie das Photon auch, aber trotzdem keine Ruhemasse.
> Aktuell ist es so, dass Gravitationswellen nichts anderes sind als Schwankungen der Raumzeit. Auch die Sonne erzeugt Gravitationswellen, aber die sind so schwach, dass wir sie nicht messen können. Derzeit können wir nur Gravitationswellen messen, die von sehr starken Gravitationsystemen kommen, eben wenn zwei schwarze Löcher verschmelzen.


OK, mit aktuell meinst du, die aktuelle Theorie.
Ich war ja spekulativ dort, dass wenn Schwerewellen oder besser Gravitronen ähnliche Eigenschaften wie Photonen hätten, müssten diese ja im bewegten Zustand Masse haben und da Schwerewellen auch aus der Vergangenheit augenscheinlich durch nichts gebremst werden können, sie allmählich  quasi eine "Masse" aus Gravitronen gebildet haben, die wir nun als Masseanteil der Dunklen Materie zuordnen. Evtl. entsteht die aus dem Austausch von dunkler Energie hin zur dunklen Masse, damit das Energie-Massengleichgewicht aufrecht erhalten bleibt.




Threshold schrieb:


> Und da kam man eben auf den Begriff der dunklen Materie. Da nur Masse Schwerkraft erzeugen kann, muss es Masse sein. Weil wir sie aber nicht sehen können, ist es eben dunkle Materie.
> Und die Dunkle Materie kann auch nicht überall sein. Im Sonnensystem ist sie nicht. Sie ist nur außerhalb der Galaxie. Und ist 5x häufiger vorhanden als die leuchtende Materie.
> Und bisher gibt es nur Theorien aber keinerlei empirische Belege. Noch tappen alle um Dunklen.



Außerhalb der Galaxie?
Müsste die dunkle Materie nicht innerhalb einer Galaxis sein, damit die Schwerkraftbewegungen der Milchstaße oder gleich welcher Galaxie funktioniert?


----------



## Threshold (27. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



compisucher schrieb:


> OK, mit aktuell meinst du, die aktuelle Theorie.
> Ich war ja spekulativ dort, dass wenn Schwerewellen oder besser Gravitronen ähnliche Eigenschaften wie Photonen hätten, müssten diese ja im bewegten Zustand Masse haben und da Schwerewellen auch aus der Vergangenheit augenscheinlich durch nichts gebremst werden können, sie allmählich  quasi eine "Masse" aus Gravitronen gebildet haben, die wir nun als Masseanteil der Dunklen Materie zuordnen. Evtl. entsteht die aus dem Austausch von dunkler Energie hin zur dunklen Masse, damit das Energie-Massengleichgewicht aufrecht erhalten bleibt.



Ja, ich gehe vom aktuellen Wissensstand aus. Sicher gibt es einige, die weiter spekulieren. Andere behaupten, dass Einstein ein Blödmann ist und denken, dass die Gravitationskonstante außerhalb des Sonnensysteme eine andere ist.
Und nach aktuellem Stand wechselwirkt dunkle Materie mit nichts. Sie macht nichts, außer eben durch ihre Schwerkraft zu wirken. Und dunkle Energie ist was völlig anderes als dunkle Materie. Dunkle Energie wirkt der Schwerkraft entgegen und nach aktuellem Stand wird sich das Universum in aller Ewigkeit weiter ausdehnen.



compisucher schrieb:


> Außerhalb der Galaxie?
> Müsste die dunkle Materie nicht innerhalb einer Galaxis sein, damit die Schwerkraftbewegungen der Milchstaße oder gleich welcher Galaxie funktioniert?



Ja, wie man sich das vorstellen muss, ist so eine Sache. Die dunkle Materie bildet ein Halo und die leuchtende Materie fällt in das Gravitationspotenzial hinein und bildet eine Galaxie. Daher sind alle Galaxien von dunkler Materie umgeben. Aber dunkle Materie gibt es eben nicht innerhalb einer Galaxie, da dunkle Materie nicht klumpen kann. Daher verhalten sich die Planeten innerhalb des Sonnensystems exakt so, wie man es von den Gesetzen her erwartet. Und auch im Zentrum der Galaxie passt das ebenso. Im Zentrum muss es etwas geben, das mehrere Millionen Sonnenmassen schwer ist und die Sterne umkreisen das Massezentrum exakt wie erwartet. Kann man ja bestens ausrechnen.
Nur eben wenns weiter nach außen geht, müssten sich die Spiralarme langsamer bewegen, das tun sie aber nicht. Die Frage ist jetzt, wieso das so ist?
Stimmen die Naturgesetze nicht? Oder gibt es da noch was, was wir nicht sehen können? Es gibt ja die Theorie, dass die dunkle Materie aus schwarzen Löchern besteht. Nur wieso sind sie dann in einem Halo einer Galaxie und nicht überall? Die dunkle Materie scheint die Galaxie zu stabilisieren, denn sonst würden die Spiralarme einfach auseinander fliegen.
Die dunkle Energie wiederum wirkt der Schwerkraft entgegen. Sie wirkt dort, wo gar nichts ist und dehnt den Raum auseinander. Innerhalb einer Galaxie wirkt die dunkle Energie ist, weil sie zu schwach ist. Sie ist deutlich schwächer als die Gravitation. Sobald die Gravitation überwiegt, dehnt sich der Raum nicht mehr aus. Dafür gibt es auch ein Beispiel. Die Andromeda Galaxie bewegt sich auf die Milchstraße zu und wird sie in den nächsten 5 Milliarden Jahren erreichen.


----------



## compisucher (28. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Danke Threshold, verstanden - oder auch nicht...

Da du in diesem Bereich ganz offensichtlich einen deutlichen Wissensvorsprung vor allen anderen Foristen hast:

Unabhängig von der Lehrmeinung, was ist deine Mutmaßung über die Beschaffenheit der dunklen Materie?

Ist die Dunkle Energie oder die dunkle Materie aus deiner Sicht mit dafür verantwortlich, dass es im Universum diese großräumige Filigranstrukturen gibt, 
die grob an aneinander stoßende Seifenblasen erinnert und an deren Trefflinien/Räume sich die Galaxien(Haufen) ansammeln?


----------



## Threshold (28. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist RealitÃ¤t, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Tja, keine Ahnung.
Ich gehe aber davon aus, dass die dunkle Materie vor der leuchtenden Materie entstanden sein muss, denn anders könnte ich nicht erklären, dass die dunkle Materie ein Halo gebildet hat, in das die leuchtende Materie dann hineingefallen ist und sich Galaxien bildeten. Die Milchstraße selbst ist ja in etwa so alt wie das Universum selbst. Ergo muss die Milchstraße -- und auch alle anderen Galaxien -- kurz nach dem Urknall entstanden sein. Das geht aber nur, wenn die dunkle Materie schon da war.
Aus was die dunkle Materie aber letztendlich besteht ist echt nicht zu beantworten. Man versucht ja die dunkle Materie in Teilchenbeschleunigern zu erzeugen. Bisher Fehlanzeige. Die dunkle Materie kann nicht aus den Elementarteilchen bestehen, die wir schon kennen. Es müssen noch weitere Teilchen geben, die eben nicht mit Strahlung wechselwirken. Und sowas ist natürlich sehr schwer zu erfassen.

Galaxienhaufen und Galaxiensuperhaufen gibt es ja deswegen, weil die Gravitation solche Gebilde erzeugt. Massen ziehen Massen an, auch über Millionen von Lichtjahren. Es gibt aber auch Bereiche, die völlig leer sind. Da ist absolut nichts. Da wirkt die dunkle Energie und dehnt den Raum aus. Wie sie das macht, ob sie neuen Raum "erzeugt" oder sowas, kann ich nicht sagen. Das liegt echt außerhalb der Vorstellungskraft. Die Hintergrundstrahlung kann man inzwischen auf einen Millionstel Grad genau bestimmen und daher hat man überhaupt die leeren Stellen entdeckt und die dunkle Materie, die dort wirkt.
Um die filigrane Struktur der Raumzeit zu ergründen braucht es eine Gravitation der Quantenphysik. Anders werden wir da nicht rankommen. 
Man muss die Suche nach dem Graviton verstärken. Wenn es das wirklich gibt, muss es gefunden werden. Dann werden wir sicher einen Schritt weiter kommen.

Ich kann dir den Kanal empfehlen. Sehr gute und informative Videos.
Urknall, Weltall und das Leben


----------



## Two-Face (28. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Es wurde ja schonmal die sehr gewagte These aufgestellt, dass Dunkle Materie freie Quarks sind, die sich zu einer "Suppe" zusammengetan haben und sich nicht von uns detektieren lassen.

Freie Quarks hat aber auch noch niemand beobachtet -> da kommen wir zum nächsten großen, ungelösten Problem, nämlich den Protonenzerfall.


----------



## RyzA (28. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Sonntag kommt eine interessante Sendung mit Harald Lesch: Faszination Universum: Die Schwerkraft - ZDFmediathek
Die werde ich mir angucken!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



RtZk schrieb:


> Dunkel deshalb weil man sie (bisher) nicht entdeckt hat.



Ich meinte eigentlich eher den "Materie"-Teil des Namens, das "dunkel" kann ich mir gerade noch selber denken .
Aber 90% der Anforderungen an dunkle Materie scheinen so ziemlich das genaue Gegenteil der Eigenschaften von herkömmlicher Materie.




> Wieso man ein Schwarzes Loch, Loch nennt? Einerseits, weil alles hineinfällt, wie eben in ein Loch wenn du drüber läufst und weil an der Singularität die Raumzeitkrümmung unendlich ist, da an einem unendlich kleinen Punkt eine Masse mit unendlicher Dichte ist, sprich du fällst hinein, wobei was heißt "du", die Subatomaren Teilchen die von dir noch übrig sind fallen hinein.



Nö, es fällt eben nichts "rein". Es fällt etwas in die Richtung des "Lochs" und dann kollidiert es irgendwann dazwischen (ausgenommen eine geringe Zahl von Teilchen, die zufällig eine stabile Umlaubahn darum erwischt). Bist du schon mal mit einem Loch kollidiert? Oder hast du eine unendliche Singularität der Raumzeitkrümmung daran beobachtet? Ich nicht, dabei kenne ich sogar noch Endlospapier mit ganz vielen Löchern! Mir ist auch nie ein Loch mit Masse begegnet.

Kurz gesagt sind "schwarze Löcher" also über eine Reihe von Merkmalen definiet, die das genaue Gegenteil eines normalen Loches darstellen . Ich könnte es ja noch verstehen, wenn man erst eine dunkle Stelle im All entdeckt hätte, auf die sich vieles zubewegte um dann zu verschwinden. Aber tatsächlich waren schwarze Löcher ja zunächst eine Theorie um Gravitation aus dem scheinbaren Nichts/unsichtbaren zu erklären. ("dunkle Materie" wäre da eigentlich der passendere Begriff werden, denn schwarze Löcher sind dunkel und Materie.)




Headcrash schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass du in der Lage bist, Dinge die ohnehin schon kompliziert sind, noch komplizierter zu machen?



Definitiv  Und ich hab sogar Spaß dran 
Aber meiner Erfahrung ist es auch sehr lehrreich, Überlegungen bis ins irrational überspitzte anzustellen und Zusammenhänge bis ins letzte Detail zu zerlegen. Wenn man das nämlich erfolgreich schafft und die Logik erstmal kapiert hat, kann man darauf in beliebige Richtungen aufbauen. Leider ist es in (Astro-)Physik oft schwer, irgendwelche Texte zu finden, die sich wirklich mit der fundamentalen Logik beschäftigen, ohne in Mathematik abzudriften.




Threshold schrieb:


> Gravitationswellen wurden schon mehrfach gemessen. Inzwischen gab es dafür einen Nobelpreis.



No shit sherlock...
Die Frage war, ob ihre Geschwindigkeit gemessen wurde. Das ist der Unterschied zwischen "ich kann registrieren, dass die Raumzeit nicht statisch ist" und "ich kann exakt messe, wie die Raumzeit schwingt, dabei einzelne Wellen identifizieren und bei einer zeitlich leicht versetzten Messung an einem zweiten Ort wiederversetzen und das so Präzise, dass ich den Durchlauf einer Schwingung auf 0,1 ms* genau stoppen kann" 
(*räzisionsanforderung zur Verifizierung von Lichtgeschwindigkeit, wenn die beiden Messpunkte einen Erddurchmesser auseinander liegen. Bei kürzeren Abständen wird entsprechend höhere Präzision benötigt)



> Und die Ausbreitungsgeschwindigkeit einer Gravitationswelle sagt die allgemeine Relativitätstheorie ebenfalls voraus -- eben Lichtgeschwindigkeit. Ergo kann sich Gravitation maximal mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit ausbreiten, aber eben auch nicht mit weniger.



"Die Relativitätstheorie hat recht weil die Relativititätstheorie das so sagt" 
Gravitation schert sich einen Dreck um Vorhersagen. Ers wenn eine Geschwindigkeitsmessung eine Ausbreitung mit c gemessen hat, dann bestätigt das die Relatitivätstheorie, aber bis dahin ist das eine postulierte Eigenschaft und keine naturwissenschaftliche Beobachtung wie die Existenz von Gravitationswellen als solche.



> Na ja, irgendwie muss man das halt nennen.
> Und wir kennen die Keplerschen Gesetze. Im Sonnensystem verhalten sich die Planeten exakt so, wie die Keplerschen Gesetze das voraussagen. Doch die Milchstraße selbst verhält sich nicht so. Ergo muss es da noch etwas geben, das dafür sorgt, dass sich die Galaxie so bewegt wie sie sich bewegt.
> Und da kam man eben auf den Begriff der dunklen Materie. Da nur Masse Schwerkraft erzeugen kann, muss es Masse sein. Weil wir sie aber nicht sehen können, ist es eben dunkle Materie.



Naheliegender wäre da ja erstmal "dunkle Masse", wenn das gesuchte Ding nur Masse hat, sich aber sonst in zahlreichen Eigenschaften von Materie unterscheidet 



> Und die Dunkle Materie kann auch nicht überall sein. Im Sonnensystem ist sie nicht. Sie ist nur außerhalb der Galaxie. Und ist 5x häufiger vorhanden als die leuchtende Materie.
> Und bisher gibt es nur Theorien aber keinerlei empirische Belege. Noch tappen alle um Dunklen.



Genauer gesagt: Bislang hat man nichts weiter als die Feststellung "unsere Gleichungen gehen nicht auf" "es sei denn, wir denken uns an diversen Stellen des Universums noch 5-6mal mehr Materie hin, als es unseren Beobachtungen nach gibt". Ggf. erinnert das nicht ohne Grund an die Bewegungsgleichungen der späten Ptolemäiker und wir finden irgendwann eine Lücke in den Gleichungen von Kepler/Newton/Einstein


----------



## Threshold (28. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist RealitÃ¤t, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Es wurde ja schonmal die sehr gewagte These aufgestellt, dass Dunkle Materie freie Quarks sind, die sich zu einer "Suppe" zusammengetan haben und sich nicht von uns detektieren lassen.



Die Quarks zerfallen sofort. Das ist ja das Problem.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> No shit sherlock...
> Die Frage war, ob ihre Geschwindigkeit gemessen wurde. Das ist der Unterschied zwischen "ich kann registrieren, dass die Raumzeit nicht statisch ist" und "ich kann exakt messe, wie die Raumzeit schwingt, dabei einzelne Wellen identifizieren und bei einer zeitlich leicht versetzten Messung an einem zweiten Ort wiederversetzen und das so Präzise, dass ich den Durchlauf einer Schwingung auf 0,1 ms* genau stoppen kann"
> (*räzisionsanforderung zur Verifizierung von Lichtgeschwindigkeit, wenn die beiden Messpunkte einen Erddurchmesser auseinander liegen. Bei kürzeren Abständen wird entsprechend höhere Präzision benötigt)



Kannst du nachlesen.
US-Forscher messen die Geschwindigkeit der Schwerkraft (Archiv)



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Die Relativitätstheorie hat recht weil die Relativititätstheorie das so sagt"
> Gravitation schert sich einen Dreck um Vorhersagen. Ers wenn eine Geschwindigkeitsmessung eine Ausbreitung mit c gemessen hat, dann bestätigt das die Relatitivätstheorie, aber bis dahin ist das eine postulierte Eigenschaft und keine naturwissenschaftliche Beobachtung wie die Existenz von Gravitationswellen als solche.



Die Vorhersagen der Relativitätstheorie haben sich bisher als völlig richtig erwiesen. Die Gravitationswellen sind da keine Ausnahme.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Naheliegender wäre da ja erstmal "dunkle Masse", wenn das gesuchte Ding nur Masse hat, sich aber sonst in zahlreichen Eigenschaften von Materie unterscheidet



Und was soll Masse sein? Keine Materie? Energie oder was? 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Genauer gesagt: Bislang hat man nichts weiter als die Feststellung "unsere Gleichungen gehen nicht auf" "es sei denn, wir denken uns an diversen Stellen des Universums noch 5-6mal mehr Materie hin, als es unseren Beobachtungen nach gibt". Ggf. erinnert das nicht ohne Grund an die Bewegungsgleichungen der späten Ptolemäiker und wir finden irgendwann eine Lücke in den Gleichungen von Kepler/Newton/Einstein



Das ist der derzeitige Konsens und andere Ansätze haben sich als haltlos erwiesen. Du kannst dir ja gerne eine andere Theorie ausdenken. Mal sehen, was bei raus kommt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist RealitÃ¤t, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Kannst du nachlesen.
> US-Forscher messen die Geschwindigkeit der Schwerkraft (Archiv)



Thx.



> Und was soll Masse sein? Keine Materie? Energie oder was?



Könnte damit in Zusammenhang stehen. Was genaues zu sagen fällt schwer, wenn niemand was genaues weiß. 
Was man aber weiß: Es ist keine normale Materie und die Unterschiede beschränken sich nicht nur auf die fehlende Sichtbarkeit.


----------



## RyzA (29. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Definitiv  Und ich hab sogar Spaß dran


Das merkt man!


----------



## Threshold (29. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist RealitÃ¤t, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Könnte damit in Zusammenhang stehen. Was genaues zu sagen fällt schwer, wenn niemand was genaues weiß.
> Was man aber weiß: Es ist keine normale Materie und die Unterschiede beschränken sich nicht nur auf die fehlende Sichtbarkeit.



Na ja. Materie ist ja nach unserem Verständnis von E=mc² nichts anders als geronnene Energie.
Materie kannst du nicht unendlich verdichten. Energie kann man unendlich verdichten. Wenn wir uns also die dunkle Materie betrachten, muss es letztendlich auch geronnene Energie sein. Es ist aber eben Materie, die mit der uns bekannten Materie nicht wechselwirkt, bzw. sie wechselwirkt nicht mit elektromagnetischen Wellen. Das ist für uns das größte Problem.
Wie kann man etwas begreiflich machen, was wir nicht verstehen?
Es gibt Ansätze, was dunkle Materie sein kann, aber keine empirischen Belege. Bisher ist als alles Rätselraten. Ausschließen kann man sicher nichts, aber es muss etwas sein, das zu dem passt, was wir wissen. Denn wir haben ja auch Vorhersagen für anderes gemacht, sei es Gravitationswellen oder das Higgs Feld. Ich glaube jedenfalls nicht, dass sich dunkle Materie als das entpuppen wird, von dem wir heute noch gar keine Ahnung haben. Es wird etwas sein, das irgendwo schon herumgeistert.


----------



## RyzA (29. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist RealitÃ¤t, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Es ist aber eben Materie, die mit der uns bekannten Materie nicht wechselwirkt, bzw. sie wechselwirkt nicht mit elektromagnetischen Wellen. Das ist für uns das größte Problem.


Aber wenn sie nicht wechselwirkt wie hat sie dann Einfluss auf die sichtbare Materie? Sie muß doch irgendwie wechselwirken. Da muß es ja eine Verbindung geben.
Erst durch die Beobachtungen von Galaxien und ihren Strukturen hat man ja erst auf dunkle Materie geschlossen.


----------



## Threshold (29. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist RealitÃ¤t, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Aber wenn sie nicht wechselwirkt wie hat sie dann Einfluss auf die sichtbare Materie? Sie muß doch irgendwie wechselwirken. Da muß es ja eine Verbindung geben.
> Erst durch die Beobachtungen von Galaxien und ihren Strukturen hat man ja erst auf dunkle Materie geschlossen.



Die Masse wirkt eben. Masse krümmt die Raumzeit. Ein Lichtstrahl durchläuft den gekrümmten Raum und dadurch kann man überhaupt merken, dass der Raum gekrümmt ist.
Aber elektromagnetische Wellen wechselwirken eben nicht. Die dunkle Materie nimmt keine Photonen auf oder gibt welche ab.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist RealitÃ¤t, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja. Materie ist ja nach unserem Verständnis von E=mc² nichts anders als geronnene Energie.



Über den Ausdruck "geronnen" könnte man streiten, aber von der Intention her richtig. Aber da fängts ja gleich wieder an: "Gerinnt" Energie haben wir Materie. Gerinnt dunkle Energie haben wir aber keine dunkle Materie.



> Materie kannst du nicht unendlich verdichten. Energie kann man unendlich verdichten. Wenn wir uns also die dunkle Materie betrachten, muss es letztendlich auch geronnene Energie sein.



Wobei wir keine Kenntnisse über die Verdichtungsmöglichkeiten dessen haben, was wir dunkle Materie geben. Vielleicht könnte es sie auch konzentriert geben? Vielleicht gibt es sie konzentriert? Wir können sie ja nicht beobachten, genaugenommen sehen wir außer Gravitationsanomalien gar nichts von ihr.



> Es ist aber eben Materie, die mit der uns bekannten Materie nicht wechselwirkt, bzw. sie wechselwirkt nicht mit elektromagnetischen Wellen. Das ist für uns das größte Problem.



Wobei ich das eher als praktisches Problem betrachte. Eine Eigenschaft ("Sichtbarkeit") ist halt anders - gut, das zeichnet sie halt aus. Was ich persönlich viel faszinierender finde, ist die meines Wissens nach unregelmäßige Verteilung beziehungsweise den zugrunde liegenden Mechanismus. Würde sich dunkle Materie wie normale Materie verhalten, müsste sie sich auch ähnlich verteilen. Praktisch haben wir eine Häufung sichtbarer Materie innen in der Galaxie und eine Häufung von dunkler Materie in den Außenbereichen oder drum herum (ob sie sich mitbewegt, können wir ja nicht sehen - wäre aber naheliegend, wenn dunkle Materie nicht sogar von orbital-Mechanismen ausgeschlossen ist) und oben drein auch noch eine fleckige Verteilung (aber bitte nicht klumpen!) zwischen den äußeren Bereichen sichtbarer Materie.
Das erscheint doch vorn bis hinten unlogisch respektive es erfodert einen ganzen Wust weiterer Erklärungen.?


----------



## Threshold (29. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist RealitÃ¤t, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Über den Ausdruck "geronnen" könnte man streiten, aber von der Intention her richtig. Aber da fängts ja gleich wieder an: "Gerinnt" Energie haben wir Materie. Gerinnt dunkle Energie haben wir aber keine dunkle Materie.



Das liegt ja wieder daran, dass wir das so nennen. Dunkle Energie hat nichts mit dunkle Materie zu tun.
Dunkle Materie ist Masse, die ausschließlich durch ihre Schwerkraft wirkt und mit sonst gar nichts.
Dunkle Energie wirkt dort, wo die Schwerkraft nicht die Oberhand hat. 
Was aber jetzt dunkle Energie ist, weiß kein Mensch und es gibt auch keine Theorie, die irgendwo sinnvoll wäre.
Dunkle Materie muss ja aus Materie bestehen denn nur Masse kann Schwerkraft ausüben. Wir wissen ja noch nicht mal, ob es kalte oder warme dunkle Materie gibt, da sie ja keine Stahlung abgibt. Theoretisch -- also meine persönliche Meinung -- müsste dunkle Materie aber heiß sein. Denn sie muss direkt nach dem Urknall entstanden sein, als das Universum heiß war. Und da sie keine Strahlung abgeben kann, kann sie sich auch nicht abkühlen. Ergo müsste sie heiß sein.
Oder sie gibt Energie ab über eine Form von Strahlung, die nicht elektromagnetischer Natur ist sondern was völlig Neues ist.
Da muss einfach weiter und weiter geforscht werden.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wobei wir keine Kenntnisse über die Verdichtungsmöglichkeiten dessen haben, was wir dunkle Materie geben. Vielleicht könnte es sie auch konzentriert geben? Vielleicht gibt es sie konzentriert? Wir können sie ja nicht beobachten, genaugenommen sehen wir außer Gravitationsanomalien gar nichts von ihr.



Ja, eben, außer ihrer Schwerkraftwirkung kennen wir nichts davon. Aber nichtsdestotrotz muss es ja Materie sein, denn was anderes wirkt nicht über die Schwerkraft. Du kannst noch so viele Photonen auf einen Haufen zusammendrücken. Da ist keine Schwerkraft.
Also muss es Materie sein. Die Frage ist eben, welche Art Materie das ist. Unsere Materie besteht letztendlich nur aus Up und Down Quarks, Elektronen und Neutrinos. Alles andere ist nicht stabil.
Dunkle Materie muss auch ein zentrales Elementarteilchen haben, aus das es besteht. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wobei ich das eher als praktisches Problem betrachte. Eine Eigenschaft ("Sichtbarkeit") ist halt anders - gut, das zeichnet sie halt aus. Was ich persönlich viel faszinierender finde, ist die meines Wissens nach unregelmäßige Verteilung beziehungsweise den zugrunde liegenden Mechanismus. Würde sich dunkle Materie wie normale Materie verhalten, müsste sie sich auch ähnlich verteilen. Praktisch haben wir eine Häufung sichtbarer Materie innen in der Galaxie und eine Häufung von dunkler Materie in den Außenbereichen oder drum herum (ob sie sich mitbewegt, können wir ja nicht sehen - wäre aber naheliegend, wenn dunkle Materie nicht sogar von orbital-Mechanismen ausgeschlossen ist) und oben drein auch noch eine fleckige Verteilung (aber bitte nicht klumpen!) zwischen den äußeren Bereichen sichtbarer Materie.
> Das erscheint doch vorn bis hinten unlogisch respektive es erfodert einen ganzen Wust weiterer Erklärungen.?



Ja, das ist interessant und sicher Teil der Forschung. Sehe ich auch so. Wieso verteilt sich die dunkle Materie nur in einem Halo? Wieso ist sie nicht völlig homogen verteilt innerhalb des Universums?
Es muss ja einen Grund geben, wieso die dunkle Materie nach dem Urknall Blasen gebildet hat, in der die leuchtende Materie dann hineingefallen ist.
Und man muss sich schon was hinbiegen, damit das auch so passt.
Nur fixieren sich forscher ja nicht auf eine Sache. Es gibt unzählige Überlegungen. Es gibt Theorien, die ohne dunkle Materie auskommen (Lichtermüdung und so). Nur haben die anderen Theorien sich als bisher nicht richtig herausgestellt, da sie falsche Voraussagen gestellt haben, bzw. Beobachtungen nicht bestätigen konnten.
Derzeit ist die Dunkle Materie das beste Konzept, das es für das gibt, was wir beobachten und messen, das die Kosmologie derzeit zu bieten hat.
Ob es am Ende die richtige ist oder ob doch was völlig neues erdacht werden muss, wird sich zeigen.


----------



## Gimmick (29. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist RealitÃ¤t, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, wie man sich das vorstellen muss, ist so eine Sache. Die dunkle Materie bildet ein Halo und die leuchtende Materie fällt in das Gravitationspotenzial hinein und bildet eine Galaxie. Daher sind alle Galaxien von dunkler Materie umgeben. Aber dunkle Materie gibt es eben nicht innerhalb einer Galaxie, da dunkle Materie nicht klumpen kann.





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wobei ich das eher als praktisches Problem betrachte. Eine Eigenschaft ("Sichtbarkeit") ist halt anders - gut, das zeichnet sie halt aus. Was ich persönlich viel faszinierender finde, ist die meines Wissens nach unregelmäßige Verteilung beziehungsweise den zugrunde liegenden Mechanismus. Würde sich dunkle Materie wie normale Materie verhalten, müsste sie sich auch ähnlich verteilen. Praktisch haben wir eine Häufung sichtbarer Materie innen in der Galaxie und eine Häufung von dunkler Materie in den Außenbereichen oder drum herum (ob sie sich mitbewegt, können wir ja nicht sehen - wäre aber naheliegend, wenn dunkle Materie nicht sogar von orbital-Mechanismen ausgeschlossen ist) und oben drein auch noch eine fleckige Verteilung (aber bitte nicht klumpen!) zwischen den äußeren Bereichen sichtbarer Materie.
> Das erscheint doch vorn bis hinten unlogisch respektive es erfodert einen ganzen Wust weiterer Erklärungen.?



Der "Halo" wäre in der Theorie ein Ellipsoid mit einer Dichteverteilung  p ~ 1/R². Das ist also keine Ellipsenschale oder sowas und die Dunkle Materie wäre auch innerhalb der Galaxie. Dabei muss man aber bedenken, dass die Gesamtmasse zwar groß ist, die Dichte aber gering und EM-Wechselwirkung wohl nicht gegeben - ein Nachweis oder eine Spürbarkeit im Maßstab eines Sonnensystems oder noch kleiner kann man da vergessen. 

Doch die DM bewegt sich durch die Gravitation mit und die Bewegung ist auch durch den Gravitationslinseneffekt nachweisbar. Zudem hat man durch ein scheinbar gegenseitiges Bremsen eventuell ein Indiz für eine Wechselwirkung mit sich selbst gefunden. 
Eine vollständig homogene Verteilung hättest Du btw. nur ohne jegliche Wechselwirkung. Aber das ist hier ja nicht so, von daher gibt es natürlich Häufungen.


----------



## Threshold (29. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist RealitÃ¤t, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Gimmick schrieb:


> Eine vollständig homogene Verteilung hättest Du btw. nur ohne jegliche Wechselwirkung. Aber das ist hier ja nicht so, von daher gibt es natürlich Häufungen.



Aber keine Verklumpung. Immerhin hab ich noch nichts davon gehört, dass man Planeten aus dunkler Materie gefunden hat.


----------



## Gimmick (29. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist RealitÃ¤t, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



> Ja, eben, außer ihrer Schwerkraftwirkung kennen wir nichts davon. Aber nichtsdestotrotz muss es ja Materie sein, denn was anderes wirkt nicht über die Schwerkraft. Du kannst noch so viele Photonen auf einen Haufen zusammendrücken. Da ist keine Schwerkraft.



Obacht, der Energie-Impulstensor sagt nichts zur Masse, auch Photonen (bzw. Energie -> bzw. die Impuls-Energie-Druck-Dichte) krümmen den Raum.


----------



## RyzA (29. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

@Gimmick: Bist du Physiker?

Kommt mir fast so vor.


----------



## RtZk (29. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist RealitÃ¤t, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Aber keine Verklumpung. Immerhin hab ich noch nichts davon gehört, dass man Planeten aus dunkler Materie gefunden hat.



Dürfte doch auch nicht passieren, wenn zu wenig Dunkle Materie in zu viel Raum ist?


----------



## Threshold (30. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist RealitÃ¤t, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Gimmick schrieb:


> Obacht, der Energie-Impulstensor sagt nichts zur Masse, auch Photonen (bzw. Energie -> bzw. die Impuls-Energie-Druck-Dichte) krümmen den Raum.



Ja, die Einsteinschen Feldgleichungen. Hab ich zwar nicht im Kopf, aber schon mal gesehen.
Die dunkle Materie bewegt sich nach aktuellem Wissenstand nicht. Dass Photonen Energie besitzen ist klar, dass Energie und Materie äquivalent sind, ist auch bekannt. Aber ob sich dunkle Materie nach den Einsteinschen Feldgleichungen richtet, wissen wir nicht.



RtZk schrieb:


> Dürfte doch auch nicht passieren, wenn zu wenig Dunkle Materie in zu viel Raum ist?



Es gibt 5x mehr dunkle Materie als leuchtende Materie im Universum und leuchtende Materie verklumpt zu Sternen, Planeten und Galaxien. Dunkle Materie macht das nicht.


----------



## Gimmick (30. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist RealitÃ¤t, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> @Gimmick: Bist du Physiker?
> 
> Kommt mir fast so vor.



Studiert hab ich den Kram vor ein paar Jahren, aber Astronomie war da eher ein Randthema in verschiedenen Vorlesungen und dabei ging es dann auch eher um die klassischen Probleme. 
Bei so abgespacetem Kram wie Dunkle Materie, Dunkle Energie, Higgs-Teilchen usw. bin ich also wirklich kein Experte. Aber es hilft dabei einige Aussagen mit Voricht zu genießen 



Threshold schrieb:


> Die dunkle Materie bewegt sich nach aktuellem Wissenstand nicht. Dass Photonen Energie besitzen ist klar, dass Energie und Materie äquivalent sind, ist auch bekannt. Aber ob sich dunkle Materie nach den Einsteinschen Feldgleichungen richtet, wissen wir nicht.



Die muss sich bewegen.
1. Wechselwirkt sie über die Gravitation und der Halo scheint ja seine Form und Größe beizubehalten, d.h. die Teilchen an sich müssen sich irgendwie mit irgendeiner Verteilung bewegen.
2. Bewegen sich Galaxien relativ zueinander und der Halo bleibt nicht stehen.  

Zu meinem Post gestern bzgl. möglicher Wechselwirkung mit sich selbst:
scinexx | Dunkle Materie weniger dunkel?: Erstes Indiz für Wechselwirkung der Dunklen Materie mit sich selbst

Vielleicht auch ganz interessant, wenn auch wahrscheinlich Dir und den anderen schon bekannt:
YouTube 

Wichtigster Punkt in dem Vortrag:
Man weiß es nicht .


----------



## Threshold (30. September 2018)

*AW: Was ist RealitÃ¤t, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Gimmick schrieb:


> Wichtigster Punkt in dem Vortrag:
> Man weiß es nicht .



Das hast du aber häufig bei solchen Vorträgen. 
Letztendlich wissen wir über die Gravitation relativ wenig. Sie entzieht sich den Experimenten im Teilchenbeschleuniger.
Faszination Universum: Die Schwerkraft - ZDFmediathek


----------



## Adi1 (1. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Auch die dunklen Sachen müssen ja irgendwie wechselwirken

mit unserer sichtbaren Materie,

ansonsten gäbe es ja keine beschleunigte Expansion des Universums. 

Vlt. ist ja dieses ganze Urknallmodell nicht ganz richtig,


----------



## Threshold (1. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Die beschleunigte Expansion kommt ja nicht von der dunklen Materie sondern von der dunklen Energie und was das wiederum ist weiß heute niemand.


----------



## Adi1 (1. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Ja, das ist ja die Frage.

Ob man das als dunkle Materie oder Energie bezeichnet,
ist doch Wurst,

wir haben keinen blassen Schimmer davon,
was das überhaupt sein soll.


----------



## Threshold (1. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Der Begriff "Urknall" kam ja auch von jemanden, der die Idee des Urknalls ablehnte.
Schwarzes Loch ist an sich auch Unsinn.
Aber irgendwie muss man das halt nennen.
Ich sage auch nie, dass die Autobahn einen Mittelstreifen hat. Für mich ist das straßenbegleitendes Mehrbereichsgrün.


----------



## RtZk (1. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Ja, das ist ja die Frage.
> 
> Ob man das als dunkle Materie oder Energie bezeichnet,
> ist doch Wurst,
> ...



Naja, die Bezeichnungen stehen und die beiden Sachen sind vielleicht viel aber sicher nicht dasselbe.


----------



## Adi1 (2. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Wie man das jetzt auch bezeichnen möge,

unsere physikalischen Erkenntnisse sind noch weit davon entfernt,

alles genau beschreiben zu können.

Sehr wahrscheinlich werden wir das auch niemals packen,

weil einfach unsere Zeit hier zu beschränkt ist,

um die richtige Technologie zu entwickeln.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das liegt ja wieder daran, dass wir das so nennen.



Und genau darüber wunder ich mich ja . "Materie" und "Energie" haben typische Eigenschaften und zueinander eine enge Verwandtschaft. "Dunkle Materie" und "dunkle Energie" haben keine Verwandtschaft und zum Teil deutlich andere Eigenschaften. Wenn man will, kann man sie natürlich irgendwie und auch so nennen, aber intuitiv und systematisch würde ich das nicht nennen.



> Dunkle Materie ist Masse, die ausschließlich durch ihre Schwerkraft wirkt und mit sonst gar nichts.
> Dunkle Energie wirkt dort, wo die Schwerkraft nicht die Oberhand hat.
> Was aber jetzt dunkle Energie ist, weiß kein Mensch und es gibt auch keine Theorie, die irgendwo sinnvoll wäre.
> Dunkle Materie muss ja aus Materie bestehen denn nur Masse kann Schwerkraft ausüben.



Das ist in meinen Augen eine ziemlich willkürliche Einteilung in "muss sein" und "kann nicht sein". "Gravitation <= Masse" gilt für alle uns bekannten Gravitationsquellen, stimmt. Weil wir nur Materie kennen (okay - und Antimaterie). Für alle uns bekannte Materie gilt aber auch "Masse => EM-Wechselwirkung". Wenn wir jetzt Graviation ohne EM-Wechselwirkung beobachten, finde ich es ziemlich vermessen den Zusammenhang von Masse und EM-Wechselwirkung für nicht mehr allgemeingültig zu erklären, den Zusammenhang von Masse und Graviation aber für alternativlos. Vielleicht suchen wir nach einer Materie mit Masse, für die die Gesetze der EM-Wechselwirkung nicht gelten. Vielleicht gelten die aber doch und die Lösung für unser Problem ist vielmehr eine Gravitationsquelle ohne Masse?



> Wir wissen ja noch nicht mal, ob es kalte oder warme dunkle Materie gibt, da sie ja keine Stahlung abgibt. Theoretisch -- also meine persönliche Meinung -- müsste dunkle Materie aber heiß sein. Denn sie muss direkt nach dem Urknall entstanden sein, als das Universum heiß war. Und da sie keine Strahlung abgeben kann, kann sie sich auch nicht abkühlen. Ergo müsste sie heiß sein.
> Oder sie gibt Energie ab über eine Form von Strahlung, die nicht elektromagnetischer Natur ist sondern was völlig Neues ist.
> Da muss einfach weiter und weiter geforscht werden.



Das gesuchte Ding gibt nicht nur keine Strahlung ab, es nimmt auch keine Strahlung auf. Und da wir hier von grundlegenden Teilchen reden, die für gewöhnlich nicht altern, sollte die ominöse gesuchte Masse auch während des Urknalls keine Energie aufgenommen haben und könnte somit kalt sein. Und für eine stabile Galaxie müsste sie das sogar, denn Wärme ist Bewegung und wenn die dunkle Materie noch die Temperatur und Teilchengeschwindigkeit des Urknalls hätte, dann würde sie die schwache Gravitation weit weg vom Zentrum der Galaxie problemlos überwinden. Damit sie uns bei der Erklärung der Galaxienbewegung weiterhilft, muss sie aber hier bleiben und einen (unsichtbaren) Teil der Galaxie bilden. Womit wir wieder bei der Frage wären, wie Materie von der fünfachen Masse der Galaxie einen Ring um uns bilden kann, ohne dass sie auch nur ein einziges Photon aufhält? Das Widerspricht allem, was wir über Massen wissen.



> Ja, eben, außer ihrer Schwerkraftwirkung kennen wir nichts davon. Aber nichtsdestotrotz muss es ja Materie sein, denn was anderes wirkt nicht über die Schwerkraft. Du kannst noch so viele Photonen auf einen Haufen zusammendrücken. Da ist keine Schwerkraft.
> Also muss es Materie sein. Die Frage ist eben, welche Art Materie das ist. Unsere Materie besteht letztendlich nur aus Up und Down Quarks, Elektronen und Neutrinos. Alles andere ist nicht stabil.
> Dunkle Materie muss auch ein zentrales Elementarteilchen haben, aus das es besteht.



Tjo - das ist halt die Frage. Wir kennen nur Materie und haben etwas vor uns, dass sich definitiv anders verhält und für das es in unserem System keinen Anknüpfpunkt gibt. Aus den genannten Elementarteilchen lässt sich nichts zusammensetzen, was die Eigenschaften dunkler Materie hätte - aber trotzdem können wir postulieren, dass dunkle Materie den an diesen Teilchen beobachteten Regeln folgt? Sie macht das nachweislich in mindestens einem Punkt nicht, wir wissen nichts weiter über sie, glauben aber ihre Gesetzmäßigkeiten in allen anderen Punkten festlegen zu können?



> Ja, das ist interessant und sicher Teil der Forschung. Sehe ich auch so. Wieso verteilt sich die dunkle Materie nur in einem Halo? Wieso ist sie nicht völlig homogen verteilt innerhalb des Universums?
> Es muss ja einen Grund geben, wieso die dunkle Materie nach dem Urknall Blasen gebildet hat, in der die leuchtende Materie dann hineingefallen ist.
> Und man muss sich schon was hinbiegen, damit das auch so passt.
> Nur fixieren sich forscher ja nicht auf eine Sache. Es gibt unzählige Überlegungen. Es gibt Theorien, die ohne dunkle Materie auskommen (Lichtermüdung und so). Nur haben die anderen Theorien sich als bisher nicht richtig herausgestellt, da sie falsche Voraussagen gestellt haben, bzw. Beobachtungen nicht bestätigen konnten.
> ...



Ich glaube, da wird sich noch einiges grundlegend ändern. Die anderen Theorien können einige kosmische Beobachtungen nicht erklären und sind demnach falsch - aber die Theorie der dunklen Materie passt ihrerseits nicht zu ganz irdischen Beobachtungen und ihren Aussagen über alle Teilchen ("Masse interagiert mit elektromagnetischer Strahlung") und ist demnach auch nicht allgemeingültig. 
Ich persönlich vermute, dass wir eher einen Fehler in unseren Gravitationsbetrachtungen insgesamt haben: Dunkle Materie brauchen wir zur Erklärung der Galaxienbewegung nur, weil unsere Gleichungen zur Bewegung der sichtbaren Materie sonst nicht aufgehen. Aber wenn man eine dunkle Materieverteilung annimmt, die alle Bewegungen sichtbarer Materie erklärt, dann widerspricht diese Verteilung selbst allem, was unser Wissen um Gravitation zur Verteilung von Massen sagt. Das lässt in meinen Augen zwei Möglichkeiten:
a) es gibt einen mysteriösen Anti-Klumpfaktor und es gab/gibt einen Materie-dunkle-Materie-Sortiermechanismus und es gibt Massen mit EM-Tarnkappe
b) die Relativitätstheorie war nicht das letzte Wort zur Gravitation

Ehe ich an drei Gesetzmäßigkeiten zweifle, die zentrale Teilcheneigenschaften sind und somit eigentlich in irdischen Experimenten allgemeingültig belegt wurden, zweifle ich lieber an einer Gesetzmäßigkeit, deren Aussagen experimentelle Skalen bei weitem überschreiten und die somit in intergalaktischen Maßstäben genauso eine unzureichende Spezialfallbeschreibung sein könnte, wie es Newton auf interstellaren war und Kepler jenseits einzelner Sonnensysteme.




Gimmick schrieb:


> Der "Halo" wäre in der Theorie ein Ellipsoid mit einer Dichteverteilung  p ~ 1/R². Das ist also keine Ellipsenschale oder sowas und die Dunkle Materie wäre auch innerhalb der Galaxie. Dabei muss man aber bedenken, dass die Gesamtmasse zwar groß ist, die Dichte aber gering und EM-Wechselwirkung wohl nicht gegeben - ein Nachweis oder eine Spürbarkeit im Maßstab eines Sonnensystems oder noch kleiner kann man da vergessen.
> 
> Doch die DM bewegt sich durch die Gravitation mit und die Bewegung ist auch durch den Gravitationslinseneffekt nachweisbar. Zudem hat man durch ein scheinbar gegenseitiges Bremsen eventuell ein Indiz für eine Wechselwirkung mit sich selbst gefunden.
> Eine vollständig homogene Verteilung hättest Du btw. nur ohne jegliche Wechselwirkung. Aber das ist hier ja nicht so, von daher gibt es natürlich Häufungen.



Wenn man nur gewisse Wechselwirkungen zulässt, braucht man aber eine Erklärung warum der Wirkung beschränkt ist. Und dass Gravitation zwischen (dunklen) Teilchen nachläst, wenn sie sich zu einer gewissen (noch nicht klumpigen) Dichte angesammelt haben, ist schon merkwürdig - wenn auch nicht so merkwürdig wie die relativ saubere Sortierung in Materie und dunkle Materie. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass so ein Selektierungsmechanismus unvorstellbar ist: Was soll überhaupt der selektierende Faktor gewesen sein? Als einzige Wechselwirkung kommt Gravitation in Frage. Aber bei der Gravitation unterscheiden sich Materie und dunkle Materie gar nicht voneinander, das ist ja Sinn und Zweck der ganzen These. Also kann man sie darüber auch nicht nach innen und außen sortieren.




RtZk schrieb:


> Dürfte doch auch nicht passieren, wenn zu wenig Dunkle Materie in zu viel Raum ist?



Aber wir kann es sein, dass es im ganzen beobachtbaren Universum XXXilliarden Fälle gab, in denen Materie dicht genug beieinander war, um zu sichtbarer Größe zu verklumpen, aber kein einziges Mal einen Fall, in dem das der 5-6 mal häufigeren dunklen Materie gelang?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Was ist RealitÃ¤t, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Die dunkle Materie bewegt sich nach aktuellem Wissenstand nicht.



Was hindert sie denn sonst daran ins Zentrum der Galaxien zu fallen, wenn nicht die Fliehkraft?

(sry für Doppelpost, da wurde zwischenzeitlich geantwortet während ich noch am tippen war. Wer will und kann soll die Posts verschmelzen.)


----------



## RyzA (2. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Wie man das jetzt auch bezeichnen möge,
> 
> unsere physikalischen Erkenntnisse sind noch weit davon entfernt,
> 
> ...


Vielleicht wenn einer von uns von Ausserirdischen entführt wird. Ich lasse dir den Vortritt!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=slSb72vwaBc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Adi1 (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Vielleicht wenn einer von uns von Ausserirdischen entführt wird. Ich lasse dir den Vortritt!



Alles klar Mulder. 

Nee, mal ernsthaft.

Mit unseren beschränkten Mitteln werden wir halt nicht weiterkommen,
selbst Cern liefert da ungenaue Ergebnisse,
ein technischer Messfehler von 0,01%
würde die ganzen bis jetzt "sicheren" Erkenntnisse völlig auf den Kopf stellen. 

Von daher sollten wir erstmal unsere irdischen Probleme lösen,
bevor wir richtig Kohle in die Wissenschaft investieren.


----------



## compisucher (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Zum Thema "Dunkle Materie" ein nicht uninteressanter Artikel zur Info (falls noch nicht bekannt):
http://scienceblogs.de/alpha-cephei...weis-auf-supersymmetrische-teilchen-entdeckt/


----------



## Threshold (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und genau darüber wunder ich mich ja . "Materie" und "Energie" haben typische Eigenschaften und zueinander eine enge Verwandtschaft. "Dunkle Materie" und "dunkle Energie" haben keine Verwandtschaft und zum Teil deutlich andere Eigenschaften. Wenn man will, kann man sie natürlich irgendwie und auch so nennen, aber intuitiv und systematisch würde ich das nicht nennen.



Mir schon klar, was du meinst und mit dem Begriff "Dunkle Energie" bin ich auch nicht einverstanden. Man hat das wohl so genannt, damit man es einer gleichen Sachen einordnen kann -- nämlich eine Sache, die wir nicht verstehen. Vor allem, wenn man bedenkt, dass die dunkle Energie rund 75% des Universums ausmachen soll.
Im Grunde genommen basieren alle Angaben darauf, dass es eine kosmologische Rotverschiebung gibt und man sie nur durch Ausdehnung des Universums erklären kann. Eben halt auch deswegen, weil andere Überlegungen (wie die Lichtermüdung) andere Beobachtungen wiederum nicht erklären können. 
Aber in einem Punkt widerspreche ich dir schon. Dunkle Energie und dunkle Materie haben keine enge Verwandtschaft. Dunkle Materie wirkt als Schwerkraft und will die Materie zu einem Punkt verdichten. Die dunkle Energie macht genau das Gegenteil und will das Universum auseinander treiben.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das ist in meinen Augen eine ziemlich willkürliche Einteilung in "muss sein" und "kann nicht sein". "Gravitation <= Masse" gilt für alle uns bekannten Gravitationsquellen, stimmt. Weil wir nur Materie kennen (okay - und Antimaterie). Für alle uns bekannte Materie gilt aber auch "Masse => EM-Wechselwirkung". Wenn wir jetzt Graviation ohne EM-Wechselwirkung beobachten, finde ich es ziemlich vermessen den Zusammenhang von Masse und EM-Wechselwirkung für nicht mehr allgemeingültig zu erklären, den Zusammenhang von Masse und Graviation aber für alternativlos. Vielleicht suchen wir nach einer Materie mit Masse, für die die Gesetze der EM-Wechselwirkung nicht gelten. Vielleicht gelten die aber doch und die Lösung für unser Problem ist vielmehr eine Gravitationsquelle ohne Masse?



Ja, schon klar. Aber genauso argumentiert man in dem Bereich. Wir wissen, was Masse macht. Masse krümmt den Raum. Es gibt also was, das den Raum krümmt. Was soll das sonst sein als Masse? Egal wie du es drehst und wendest, es kommt letztendlich immer das gleiche bei raus. Da gibt es etwas, das Masse anzieht.
Man muss sich ja nur das Zentrum der Galaxie anschauen. Da gibt es etwas, das die Sterne auf einer Kreisbahn hält. Setzt man die bekannten Gravitationsgesetze an -- andere haben wir ja nicht -- kann man berechnen, dass die Masse, die die Sterne auf eine Bahn hält, mindestes 3 Millionen Sonnenmassen schwer sein muss.
Jetzt gibt es eben die, die nicht an schwarze Löcher glauben und Einstein für einen Trottel halten, dass es eben kein schwarzes Loch ist sondern eine Materieform ist, die wir nicht kennen. 
Du kannst nun mit mathematischen Formeln anrücken und das haarklein ausrechnen -- nach unserem Wissenstand von Relativitätstheorie und Co. dass es eben nur so sein kann, es wird aber trotzdem abgelehnt. Die Wissenschaft erklärt ja aber nicht, dass etwas richtig ist, sondern nur, dass etwas nicht falsch ist und bisher haben sich alle anderen Theorie, egal jetzt ob schwarzes Loch oder Dunkle Materie, als nicht korrekt erwiesen. Es gab immer Dinge, die nicht passten. Und die Gravitation kann ja nicht außerhalb der Galaxie eine andere sein als innerhalb der Galaxie.
Interessant finde ich ja, dass wir sogar in der Lage sind, die Anzahl der Photonen pro cm³ im Universum zu ermitteln. Und der Löwenanteil sind immer noch die Photonen, die vom Urknall stammen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das gesuchte Ding gibt nicht nur keine Strahlung ab, es nimmt auch keine Strahlung auf. Und da wir hier von grundlegenden Teilchen reden, die für gewöhnlich nicht altern, sollte die ominöse gesuchte Masse auch während des Urknalls keine Energie aufgenommen haben und könnte somit kalt sein. Und für eine stabile Galaxie müsste sie das sogar, denn Wärme ist Bewegung und wenn die dunkle Materie noch die Temperatur und Teilchengeschwindigkeit des Urknalls hätte, dann würde sie die schwache Gravitation weit weg vom Zentrum der Galaxie problemlos überwinden. Damit sie uns bei der Erklärung der Galaxienbewegung weiterhilft, muss sie aber hier bleiben und einen (unsichtbaren) Teil der Galaxie bilden. Womit wir wieder bei der Frage wären, wie Materie von der fünfachen Masse der Galaxie einen Ring um uns bilden kann, ohne dass sie auch nur ein einziges Photon aufhält? Das Widerspricht allem, was wir über Massen wissen.



Der Raum hat sich aber während des Urknalls mit Überlichtgeschwindigkeit ausgedehnt. Wie willst du da letztendlich Materie entwickeln? Meiner Meinung nach einfach schwer zu sagen, dennoch bin ich eben der Meinung, dass die dunkle Materie eher da gewesen sein muss als die leuchtende Materie. 
Die größere Frage ist aber meiner Meinung nach die, ab wann die dunkle Energie auftrat.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Tjo - das ist halt die Frage. Wir kennen nur Materie und haben etwas vor uns, dass sich definitiv anders verhält und für das es in unserem System keinen Anknüpfpunkt gibt. Aus den genannten Elementarteilchen lässt sich nichts zusammensetzen, was die Eigenschaften dunkler Materie hätte - aber trotzdem können wir postulieren, dass dunkle Materie den an diesen Teilchen beobachteten Regeln folgt? Sie macht das nachweislich in mindestens einem Punkt nicht, wir wissen nichts weiter über sie, glauben aber ihre Gesetzmäßigkeiten in allen anderen Punkten festlegen zu können?



Na ja, es verhält sich ja an sich nicht anders. Es wirkt durch die Masse als Schwerkraft. Es verformt die Raumzeit und sorgt dafür, dass Galaxien nicht auseinander fliegen.
Das sind Punkte, die sich nicht von der Hand weise lassen, bzw. wenn es keine Materie ist, dass muss es etwas sehr komisches sein, das eben die Raumzeit krümmen kann.
Und die Gesetze, die wir erkannt haben, gelten nun mal überall. Müssen auch. die Gesetze des Elektromagnetismus, die unsere Sonne zum Plasmaball machen, gelten auch auf der Erde und woanders in der Galaxie. Und andere Galaxien haben ebenso Stern, die wie die Sonne auch aus Wasserstoff bestehen. Ergo müssen da die gleichen Prozesse ablaufen. Man kann also schon sagen, dass die Naturgesetze, die wir kennen, überall im Universum gelten.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was hindert sie denn sonst daran ins Zentrum der Galaxien zu fallen, wenn nicht die Fliehkraft?
> 
> (sry für Doppelpost, da wurde zwischenzeitlich geantwortet während ich noch am tippen war. Wer will und kann soll die Posts verschmelzen.)



Dann müsste die dunkle Materie Gravitationswellen aussenden, aber bisher ist da nichts gefunden worden.
Die Dunkle Materie scheint eine Blase um eine Galaxie zu bilden, bzw. hat eine Blase gebildet, in der die sichtbare Materie hineingefallen ist.
Wieso und warum weiß schlicht keiner. Solange wir nicht verstehen, was dunkle Materie überhaupt ist, können wir das nicht beantworten.
Und meiner Meinung nach müssen wir die Dunkle Materie ermitteln, denn sonst verstehen wir die Gravitation an sich sowieso nicht.


----------



## Two-Face (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Einstein hat ja nie Schwarze Löcher für existent gehalten. Rein theoretisch möglich, ja, aber er hat zu Lebzeiten nicht geglaubt, dass es sie auch tatsächlich geben könnte.

Zu der Dunklen Materie gab bzw. gibt es aber auch weit abenteuerliche Theorien. Ich habe an der Uni mal mit einem Typ geredet, der davon schwafelte, Dunkle Materie bestünde aus "zusammengeklebten", freien Quarks. Quakrs wurden aber einzeln noch nie beobachtet, laut einigen Vorstellungen der Großen vereinheitlichten Theroe müsste aber ein Proton irgendwann mal zerfallen. Hat man noch nie gemessen und würde länger dauern, als unser Universum alt ist.


----------



## Threshold (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Einstein hat ja nie Schwarze Löcher für existent gehalten. Rein theoretisch möglich, ja, aber er hat zu Lebzeiten nicht geglaubt, dass es sie auch tatsächlich geben könnte.



Einstein hat auch eine kosmologische Konstante in seine Formeln eingebaut, weil er nicht an ein expandierendes Universum geglaubt hat.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Zu der Dunklen Materie gab bzw. gibt es aber auch weit abenteuerliche Theorien. Ich habe an der Uni mal mit einem Typ geredet, der davon schwafelte, Dunkle Materie bestünde aus "zusammengeklebten", freien Quarks. Quakrs wurden aber einzeln noch nie beobachtet, laut einigen Vorstellungen der Großen vereinheitlichten Theroe müsste aber ein Proton irgendwann mal zerfallen. Hat man noch nie gemessen und würde länger dauern, als unser Universum alt ist.



Ja, Protonenzerfall. Angeblich sollen Protonen nach 10 hoch 99 Jahren zerfallen. Da es rund 10 Hoch 80 Protonen im Universum gibt, ist eben noch keins zerfallen.
Und freie Quarks gibt es halt nicht. Sie zerfallen praktisch sofort.


----------



## Two-Face (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

So weit ich weiß, forschen sie in Japan immernoch daran einen Protonenzerfall zu beobachten. Sie sind aber seit den 90en nicht dahintergekommen.

Entweder sind Protonen tatsächlichs tabil oder haben eine extrem lange Lebenszeit. Sollten sie dennoch zerfallen, unterläge das aber einer schon ziemlich schwachen Wechselwirkung, die noch schwächer als die Gravitation wäre. Man könnte jetzt auch die Keule auspacken und behaupten, dass Quarks keine echten Elementarteilchen sind und sie wiederum selbst aus uns bisher noch unbekannten Elementarteilchen bestehen. Kein Experiment kann das nachweisen. Sobald man bei den Planck-Einheiten ankommt ist mit unserer bekannten Physik Schicht im Schacht.


----------



## RyzA (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Steht bei Wikipedia



> Das Proton ist das einzige stabile Hadron und das leichteste Baryon. Da ein Zerfall immer nur zu leichteren Teilchen führen kann, muss das Proton wegen der Baryonenzahlerhaltung nach dem Standardmodell stabil sein. Experimente am Kamiokande lassen auf eine Halbwertzeit von mindestens 10^32 Jahren schließen. Die Suche nach dem Protonenzerfall ist für die Physik von besonderer Bedeutung, da sie einen möglichen Test für Theorien jenseits des Standardmodells darstellt.


Quelle: Proton – Wikipedia

Halbwertszeit 10^32 Jahre. Das heisst doch das dann damit die Hälfte der geschätzen "Lebensdauer" erreicht ist, oder nicht?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Aber in einem Punkt widerspreche ich dir schon. Dunkle Energie und dunkle Materie haben keine enge Verwandtschaft. Dunkle Materie wirkt als Schwerkraft und will die Materie zu einem Punkt verdichten. Die dunkle Energie macht genau das Gegenteil und will das Universum auseinander treiben.



Sorry, missverständlich ausgedrückt: Energie und Materie sind eng verwandt. Deswegen würde man das gleiche von Dingen annehme, die "dunkle Energie" und "dunkle Materie" genannt werden. Ist aber nicht der Fall, weswegen mindestens einer der Namen schlecht gewählt ist - aber darin sind wir uns ja schon einig 



> Ja, schon klar. Aber genauso argumentiert man in dem Bereich. Wir wissen, was Masse macht. Masse krümmt den Raum. Es gibt also was, das den Raum krümmt. Was soll das sonst sein als Masse? Egal wie du es drehst und wendest, es kommt letztendlich immer das gleiche bei raus. Da gibt es etwas, das Masse anzieht.



Ich verstehe die Argumentation schon. Aber andererseits haben wir auch die Argumentation "Materie interagiert mit elektromagnetischer Strahlung. Was nicht mit EM interagiert ist keine Materie. Was keine Materie ist, ist keine Masse". Beide Aussagen sind inkompatibel, (mindestens) eine unserer Theorien ist also falsch. Und obwohl nichts weiter über das Phänomen wissen, zeigen alle auf die Gravitationstheorien und sagen: "Die sind unzweifelhaft richtig". 




> Der Raum hat sich aber während des Urknalls mit Überlichtgeschwindigkeit ausgedehnt. Wie willst du da letztendlich Materie entwickeln? Meiner Meinung nach einfach schwer zu sagen, dennoch bin ich eben der Meinung, dass die dunkle Materie eher da gewesen sein muss als die leuchtende Materie.



Gut, den Zeitrahmen hätte ich etwas weiter gefasst formulieren müssen: Nicht exakt zum Urknall, auch nicht die ersten paar Sekunden danach. Wir brauchen die dunkle Materie erst, um die Bildung von Materieansammlungen zu erklären, aus denen sich Protogalaxien bilden konnten. Das ist schon ein gutes Stück später - aber wenn die dunkle Materie da schon vollständig existiert haben soll, muss sich trotzdem während einer im Vergleich zu heute recht heißen Phase des Universums gebildet haben. Die Materie ist seitdem weiter abgekühlt, hat Energie abgegeben und wurde nur dadurch so langsam, dass sie Galaxien in ihrer heutigen Form bilden konnte. Wenn die dunkle Materie aber nicht EM-interagiert, konnte sie keine Energie abgeben (zumindest nicht auf uns bekanntem Wege - man kann natürlich noch einen weiteren neuen Mechanismus dazu dichten) und hätte demnach bis heute eine Temperatur/Teilchengeschwindigkeit, mit der sie sich nicht an der Bildung von Galaxien beteiligen kann, weil sie die Fluchtgeschwindigkeit selbiger überschreitet. Wenn dunkle Materie aber gar nicht zur Galaxienbildung beitragen kann, dann löst sie auch nicht unser Problem mit den Bewegungsgleichungen der beobachten Galaxien 
Damit sie das kann, muss dunkle Materie zusammengefasst also
- kalt sein, obwohl sie in einer heißen Phase des Universums entstanden ist,
- sich fein verteilen, obwohl gravitationserzeugende Teilchen einander anziehen und damit eigentlich klumpen sollten,
- asymmetrisch um die sichtbare Materie einer Galaxie verteilt sein, obwohl beide Substanzen den gleichen Gravitationsgesetzen folgen und sich somit abseits von Zufall symmetrisch verteilen sollte,
- nicht EM interagieren, obwohl sie ein typisches Masseteilchen ist.

Genauer gesagt müssen umgekehrt unsere Theorien zur Geschichte des Universums und der Teilchenbildung, unsere Theorien zur Gravitation, unsere Theorien zu Orbitalmechaniken und unsere Theorien zu EM Strahlung fehlerhaft sein. Die Alternativhypothese lautet "es gibt keine Dunkle Materie, unsere Theorien zu Gravitation und/oder Orbitalmechaniken liefern auf galaktischen Maßstäben fehlerhafte Ergebnisse"
Occam würde klar für letzteres sprechen, denn es würde nur 1-2 Fehler bedeuten und die obendrein auch noch Theorien, die auch bei der Existenz dunkler Materie ohnehin als fehlerhaft angenommen werden müssen.



> Na ja, es verhält sich ja an sich nicht anders. Es wirkt durch die Masse als Schwerkraft. Es verformt die Raumzeit und sorgt dafür, dass Galaxien nicht auseinander fliegen.
> Das sind Punkte, die sich nicht von der Hand weise lassen, bzw. wenn es keine Materie ist, dass muss es etwas sehr komisches sein, das eben die Raumzeit krümmen kann.



Fängt ja schon damit an, dass die Raumzeit nur für andere knüpft, aber keine typischen Masse/Schwerkraft-Auswirkungen auf seinesgleichen hat (klumpen). Es muss also nicht "dann" etwas sehr komisches sein, sondern es muss so oder so etwas sehr komisches sein. Und bei einem so hat 3-4 merkwürdige Eigenschaften, beim anderen so haben wir erst mal nur eine Merkwürdigkeit.



> Und die Gesetze, die wir erkannt haben, gelten nun mal überall. Müssen auch. die Gesetze des Elektromagnetismus, die unsere Sonne zum Plasmaball machen, gelten auch auf der Erde und woanders in der Galaxie.



Aber sie gelten nicht für dunkle Materie. Und dieses These finde ich merkwürdig, denn wir können recht genau erforschen, wie EM auf Masseteilchen wirkt. Wir können deutlich weniger genau erforschen, wie sich Gravitation über mehrere 100000 Lichtjahre auswirkt. Und jetzt sagen wir "bei ersterem irren wir, aber bei letzterem liegen wir mit Sicherheit richtig"?



> Und meiner Meinung nach müssen wir die Dunkle Materie ermitteln, denn sonst verstehen wir die Gravitation an sich sowieso nicht.



Mein Tip: Wenn wir Gravitation wirklich verstehen, werden wir keine dunkle Materie mehr brauchen um die Welt zu erklären.


----------



## Threshold (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sorry, missverständlich ausgedrückt: Energie und Materie sind eng verwandt. Deswegen würde man das gleiche von Dingen annehme, die "dunkle Energie" und "dunkle Materie" genannt werden. Ist aber nicht der Fall, weswegen mindestens einer der Namen schlecht gewählt ist - aber darin sind wir uns ja schon einig



Wie gesagt, irgendwie hat man der Sache einen Namen gegeben, auch wenns nicht unbedingt treffend ist. Aber in Namen vergeben sind Menschen ja schon immer sehr merkwürdige Wege gegangen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich verstehe die Argumentation schon. Aber andererseits haben wir auch die Argumentation "Materie interagiert mit elektromagnetischer Strahlung. Was nicht mit EM interagiert ist keine Materie. Was keine Materie ist, ist keine Masse". Beide Aussagen sind inkompatibel, (mindestens) eine unserer Theorien ist also falsch. Und obwohl nichts weiter über das Phänomen wissen, zeigen alle auf die Gravitationstheorien und sagen: "Die sind unzweifelhaft richtig".



Interessant finde ich ja inzwischen den Ansatz, dass das, was wir Materie nennen, nicht mal Materie ist. Klopfen wir mit unsere Faust auf einen Tisch, fühlt sich das sehr nach fester Materie an. Schauen wir aber genauer hin, besteht eigentlich alles nur aus Vakuum und Energie. Die Quarks werden durch Gluonen zusammengehalten. Diese Gluonen sind zwar Elementarteilchen, aber sie müssen masselos sein, denn sonst würde das Standardmodell der Elementarteilchen nicht funktionieren. Wenn aber die Bindungsenergie 95% der Masse eines Protons ausmacht, das Austauschteilchen der Kraft aber masselos ist, wo kommt dann die Masse überhaupt her?
Ich will im Grunde genommen darauf hinaus, dass wir noch nicht mal unsere eigene Materie, bzw. die leuchtende Materie richtig verstanden haben. Selbst da stochern wir noch sehr im Dunkeln. Daher ist es für mich nicht verwunderlich, dass wir keine Ahnung haben, was dunkle Materie überhaupt ist -- jetzt mal unabhängig davon, wie man sie sonst bezeichnen könnte.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Gut, den Zeitrahmen hätte ich etwas weiter gefasst formulieren müssen: Nicht exakt zum Urknall, auch nicht die ersten paar Sekunden danach. Wir brauchen die dunkle Materie erst, um die Bildung von Materieansammlungen zu erklären, aus denen sich Protogalaxien bilden konnten. Das ist schon ein gutes Stück später - aber wenn die dunkle Materie da schon vollständig existiert haben soll, muss sich trotzdem während einer im Vergleich zu heute recht heißen Phase des Universums gebildet haben. Die Materie ist seitdem weiter abgekühlt, hat Energie abgegeben und wurde nur dadurch so langsam, dass sie Galaxien in ihrer heutigen Form bilden konnte. Wenn die dunkle Materie aber nicht EM-interagiert, konnte sie keine Energie abgeben (zumindest nicht auf uns bekanntem Wege - man kann natürlich noch einen weiteren neuen Mechanismus dazu dichten) und hätte demnach bis heute eine Temperatur/Teilchengeschwindigkeit, mit der sie sich nicht an der Bildung von Galaxien beteiligen kann, weil sie die Fluchtgeschwindigkeit selbiger überschreitet. Wenn dunkle Materie aber gar nicht zur Galaxienbildung beitragen kann, dann löst sie auch nicht unser Problem mit den Bewegungsgleichungen der beobachten Galaxien
> Damit sie das kann, muss dunkle Materie zusammengefasst also
> - kalt sein, obwohl sie in einer heißen Phase des Universums entstanden ist,
> - sich fein verteilen, obwohl gravitationserzeugende Teilchen einander anziehen und damit eigentlich klumpen sollten,
> ...



Dass die dunkle Materie vor der leuchtenden Materie entstanden ist, ist ja nur mein eigener Gedanke. Ich habe keine Ahnung, ob es da überhaupt eine Theorie gibt, wann wie dunkle Materie entstanden ist.
Ich beziehe mich halt darauf, dass die Milchstraße in etwa so alt ist wie das Universum selbst. Ergo muss die Milchstraße vielleicht 10 Millionen Jahre nach dem Urknall entstanden sein. Vielleicht auch 50 Millionen Jahre oder 100 Millionen Jahre danach. Da will ich mich gar nicht festnageln.
Das Universum selbst war nach 380.000 Jahren so kühl, dass sich Materie bilden konnte, denn ab dann hatten die Photonen nicht mehr die Energie, die Elektronen aus dem Atom zu schlagen.
Die Frage ist jetzt -- gab es die dunkle Materie da schon oder kam sie doch erst später dazu?
Das sind Fragen, auf die keiner eine Antwort hat und ich habe bisher auch noch kein Video gesehen, das sich mit der Thematik überhaupt befasst.
Schauen wir aber ins Teleskop, schauen wir auch in die Vergangenheit und wenn man sich Galaxien in 13 Milliarden Lichtjahren Entfernung anschaut, verhalten die sich exakt so wie eine Galaxie aus der lokalen Gruppe. Ergo muss auch dort Materie sein, die die leuchtende Materie umgibt, damit diese eben nicht auseinander driften kann.
Und ob und wie dunkle Materie wechselwirken kann, entzieht sich derzeit unserer Beobachtung. Vielleicht sind unsere Instrumente auch noch nicht genau genug um das zu erkennen. Das kann sich in 50 Jahren ändern. Wer weiß.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Genauer gesagt müssen umgekehrt unsere Theorien zur Geschichte des Universums und der Teilchenbildung, unsere Theorien zur Gravitation, unsere Theorien zu Orbitalmechaniken und unsere Theorien zu EM Strahlung fehlerhaft sein. Die Alternativhypothese lautet "es gibt keine Dunkle Materie, unsere Theorien zu Gravitation und/oder Orbitalmechaniken liefern auf galaktischen Maßstäben fehlerhafte Ergebnisse"
> Occam würde klar für letzteres sprechen, denn es würde nur 1-2 Fehler bedeuten und die obendrein auch noch Theorien, die auch bei der Existenz dunkler Materie ohnehin als fehlerhaft angenommen werden müssen.



Vielleicht ist unsere Überlegen, was Materie überhaupt ist, auch fehlerhaft, bzw. nicht vollständig. Und das mit der Vollständigkeit ist immer so eine Sache. Die Newtonsche Gesetze waren nicht vollständig, erst die allgemeine Relativitätstheorie hat das erweitert. Diese wieder kann aber auch nicht vollständig sein, weil sie eben die Quantenphysik nicht mit einschließen kann. die Quantenphysik an sich kann auch nicht vollständig sein -- sie ist aber in dem Bereich fehlerlos, denn sonst würde unsere Technologie, die darauf basiert, ja nicht funktionieren -- denn sie kann die Gravitation nicht mit einschließen.
Die allgemeine Relativitätstheorie kann nicht falsch sein, denn sonst würde unsere Technologie nicht funktionieren.
Das gleiche gilt für die Quantentheorie. 
Beides ist aber nicht vollständig, da sie sich gegenseitig ausschließen. Will man aber Materie, Gravitation, Energie verstehen, muss man eine Theorie entwickeln, die alles mit einschließt.
Ob das die Stringtheorie ist, weiß ich persönlich nicht. Mathematisch sieht sie ja schick aus. Empirisch leider nicht überprüfbar. Und das ist eben das Problem.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Fängt ja schon damit an, dass die Raumzeit nur für andere knüpft, aber keine typischen Masse/Schwerkraft-Auswirkungen auf seinesgleichen hat (klumpen). Es muss also nicht "dann" etwas sehr komisches sein, sondern es muss so oder so etwas sehr komisches sein. Und bei einem so hat 3-4 merkwürdige Eigenschaften, beim anderen so haben wir erst mal nur eine Merkwürdigkeit.



Na ja, die Unbestimmtheitsrelation ist an sich schon eine sehr komische Sache.
Der Tunneleffekt ist eine noch merkwürdigere Sache.
Trotzdem existieren sie und ohne sie würde das ganze System an sich nicht funktionieren. Von daher überrascht es mich nicht, dass auch die Gravitation an sich Merkwürdigkeiten mit sich bringt. Alleine schon, dass die Zeit in einem Schwerefeld langsamer abläuft, ist ja schon suspekt. Aber man konnte es nachweisen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber sie gelten nicht für dunkle Materie. Und dieses These finde ich merkwürdig, denn wir können recht genau erforschen, wie EM auf Masseteilchen wirkt. Wir können deutlich weniger genau erforschen, wie sich Gravitation über mehrere 100000 Lichtjahre auswirkt. Und jetzt sagen wir "bei ersterem irren wir, aber bei letzterem liegen wir mit Sicherheit richtig"?



Wir haben sehr gut verstanden, wie Materie und Strahlung miteinander wechselwirken.
Daher erstaut mich ja auch immer wieder, wieso es noch Leute gibt, die den von Menschen beschleunigten Klimawandel ablehnen. Dabei zeigt ja gerade die Wechselwirkung von Strahlung und Materie genau das. Wir haben es so gut verstanden, wir haben daraus Technologien entwickelt. Ergo können wir nicht so falsch liegen. Trotzdem gibt es außerhalb der Ölindustrie und des Oval Office noch Menschen, die das nicht verstehen können oder wollen.
Na ja, Gravitation wirkt immer anziehen, lässt sich nicht abschirmen, lässt sich aber bestens Berechnen, denn sonst könnten wir ja keine Vorhersagen über Sonnen und Mondfinsternisse treffen oder voraussagen, dass der Stern Wega in 20.000 Jahren dort sein wird, wo heute der Polarstern ist. Meiner Meinung nach schon erstaunlich, wenn man bedenkt, seit wann wir den Sternhimmel überhaupt erst wissenschaftlich beobachten.
Von daher habe ich jetzt vollstes Vertrauen in die Wissenschaft, dass sie sehr gut Voraussagen bezüglich Ereignisse, die mit der Gravitation zu tun haben, machen kann. 
Gravitation mögen wir noch nicht bis ins letzte Detail verstanden haben -- keine Frage -- aber die Auswirkungen können wir bestens erfassen.


----------



## RyzA (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, Gravitation wirkt immer anziehen, lässt sich nicht abschirmen, lässt sich aber bestens Berechnen, denn sonst könnten wir ja keine Vorhersagen über Sonnen und Mondfinsternisse treffen oder voraussagen, dass der Stern Wega in 20.000 Jahren dort sein wird, wo heute der Polarstern ist. Meiner Meinung nach schon erstaunlich, wenn man bedenkt, seit wann wir den Sternhimmel überhaupt erst wissenschaftlich beobachten.


Oder die Raumfahrt (Flug zum Mond), Satelliten, GPS, ISS usw. Das würde alles nicht funktionieren wenn man das nicht genau berechnen könnte.


----------



## Threshold (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Oder die Raumfahrt (Flug zum Mond), Satelliten, GPS, ISS usw. Das würde alles nicht funktionieren wenn man das nicht genau berechnen könnte.



Und das ist ja der Witz an sich.
Die Keplerschen Gesetze funktionieren in unserem Sonnensystem sehr gut. Wendet man sie aber für die Galaxie an, funktionieren sie nicht, bzw. verhält sich die Galaxie anders als berechnet. Nach unserem Verständnis müssten sich die Spiralarme der Galaxie langsamer bewegen. Das tun sie aber nicht. 
Man könnte jetzt sagen, dass die Gravitation nur bei uns so funktioniert und im Universum gibt es eine andere. Das widerspricht aber eben dem, was wir in anderen Sonnensysteme oder überhaupt bei Sternen sehen. Ein Stern unterliegt ja der Gravitation wie alles andere auch. Unsere Sonne ist bestens untersucht. Schauen wir uns andere Sonnen an, die auch 1 Sonnemasse haben, verhält sich dieser Stern genauso wie unser Stern. Ergo muss die Gravitation gleich wirken. Ergo stimmt was mit den Galaxien nicht. Da muss also was sein, das dafür sorgt, dass sich die Galaxien so bewegen, wie sie sich eben bewegen.
Und da rauchen eben die Köpfe. Wir beobachten etwas, das eigentlich nicht sein kann.


----------



## RyzA (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Und das ist ja der Witz an sich.
> Die Keplerschen Gesetze funktionieren in unserem Sonnensystem sehr gut. Wendet man sie aber für die Galaxie an, funktionieren sie nicht, bzw. verhält sich die Galaxie anders als berechnet. Nach unserem Verständnis müssten sich die Spiralarme der Galaxie langsamer bewegen. Das tun sie aber nicht.
> Man könnte jetzt sagen, dass die Gravitation nur bei uns so funktioniert und im Universum gibt es eine andere. Das widerspricht aber eben dem, was wir in anderen Sonnensysteme oder überhaupt bei Sternen sehen. Ein Stern unterliegt ja der Gravitation wie alles andere auch. Unsere Sonne ist bestens untersucht. Schauen wir uns andere Sonnen an, die auch 1 Sonnemasse haben, verhält sich dieser Stern genauso wie unser Stern. Ergo muss die Gravitation gleich wirken. Ergo stimmt was mit den Galaxien nicht. Da muss also was sein, das dafür sorgt, dass sich die Galaxien so bewegen, wie sie sich eben bewegen.
> Und da rauchen eben die Köpfe. Wir beobachten etwas, das eigentlich nicht sein kann.


Das die Naturgesetze überall gleich sind im Universum steht wohl ausser Frage.
Die Theorien wurde immer genauer. Die Gravitationtheorie von Newton ist genauer als die von Kepler und die von Einstein als die von Newton. Kommt aber wohl auch auf die Anwendungsbereiche an.
Teilweise wird ja die von Newton immer noch verwendet soviel ich weiß.


----------



## Gimmick (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Steht bei Wikipedia
> 
> Quelle: Proton – Wikipedia
> 
> Halbwertszeit 10^32 Jahre. Das heisst doch das dann damit die Hälfte der geschätzen "Lebensdauer" erreicht ist, oder nicht?



Halbswertszeit ist nicht die "halbe Lebensdauer", sondern die Zeit nach der die Hälfte der Teilchen zerfallen ist. 
Du kannst auch ein einzelnes Teilchen der Sorte A mit einer Halbwertszeit von einer Minute fünf Minuten lang beobachten und nichts passiert, oder ein Teilchen der Sorte B mit einer Halbwertszeit von 10 Minuten schon nach einer Minute zerfallen sehen. 
Es ist nur eine statistische Größe, die mit größerer Teilchenzahl immer präziser mit der Beobachtung übereinstimmt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sorry, missverständlich ausgedrückt: Energie und Materie sind eng verwandt. Deswegen würde man das gleiche von Dingen annehme, die "dunkle Energie" und "dunkle Materie" genannt werden. Ist aber nicht der Fall, weswegen mindestens einer der Namen schlecht gewählt ist - aber darin sind wir uns ja schon einig



Atom  aus dem Altgriechisch für "unteilbar", Welle-Teilchen-Dualismus, Spin... man darf den Namen nicht zuviel Bedeutung zumessen. 
Dunkle Materie und Dunkle Energie heißen einfach nur so, weil man sie nicht sehen kann, bzw. sie keine EM-Wechselwirkung zeigen. Man sagt zu einzelnen schnellen Partikeln auch, dass sie "heiß" sind, obwohl Hitze und Temperatur im Alltag nicht das selbe wie Geschwindigkeit ist.



> Ich verstehe die Argumentation schon. Aber andererseits haben wir auch die Argumentation "Materie interagiert mit elektromagnetischer Strahlung. Was nicht mit EM interagiert ist keine Materie. Was keine Materie ist, ist keine Masse". Beide Aussagen sind inkompatibel, (mindestens) eine unserer Theorien ist also falsch. Und obwohl nichts weiter über das Phänomen wissen, zeigen alle auf die Gravitationstheorien und sagen: "Die sind unzweifelhaft richtig".



Masse ist nur ein Attribut und i.A. sagt man eher "Matrie ist, was Masse hat", wobei man wieder aufpassen muss, weil nicht genau klar ist, was Masse ist . 
Die allg. Relativitätstheroe ist zumindest sehr gut falsch 
Die "Gesetze" heißen zwar Gesetze, aber letztendlich beschreiben sie ja ein Problem nur in ausreichender Näherung. DIe Quantenmechanik und die allg. RT haben schon so viele Vorhersagen getroffen, die dann auch nachgewisen wurde, ein dicker Schnitzer ist da nicht drin 



> Damit sie das kann, muss dunkle Materie zusammengefasst also
> - kalt sein, obwohl sie in einer heißen Phase des Universums entstanden ist,
> - sich fein verteilen, obwohl gravitationserzeugende Teilchen einander anziehen und damit eigentlich klumpen sollten,
> - asymmetrisch um die sichtbare Materie einer Galaxie verteilt sein, obwohl beide Substanzen den gleichen Gravitationsgesetzen folgen und sich somit abseits von Zufall symmetrisch verteilen sollte,
> - nicht EM interagieren, obwohl sie ein typisches Masseteilchen ist.



Bei einer so niedrigen Teilchendichte wie im All bei irgendwelchen Gasen ist vorallem erstmal die elektrostatische Anziehung die treibende Kraft zur Verklumpung und nicht die Gravitation. 
Bei Neutrinos hat man auch sehr lange gebraucht um eine Wechselwirkung nachzuweisen - daher dachte man auch eine Zeit lang, dass DM evtl. aus Neutrinos bestünde. 

Was heißt außerdem typisch? Masse, die wir sehen wechselwirkt natürlich über dem EM-Feld, sonst würden wir sie nicht sehen. Nach meinem Stand überwiegt aber die Gesamtmasse der DM die der sichtbaren Materie, womit eine EM-Wechselwirkung ja fast schon eher untypisch wäre .




> Genauer gesagt müssen umgekehrt unsere Theorien zur Geschichte des Universums und der Teilchenbildung, unsere Theorien zur Gravitation, unsere Theorien zu Orbitalmechaniken und unsere Theorien zu EM Strahlung fehlerhaft sein. Die Alternativhypothese lautet "es gibt keine Dunkle Materie, unsere Theorien zu Gravitation und/oder Orbitalmechaniken liefern auf galaktischen Maßstäben fehlerhafte Ergebnisse"
> Occam würde klar für letzteres sprechen, denn es würde nur 1-2 Fehler bedeuten und die obendrein auch noch Theorien, die auch bei der Existenz dunkler Materie ohnehin als fehlerhaft angenommen werden müssen.



Dazu hier: Minute 19:20
YouTube


----------



## RyzA (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Gimmick schrieb:


> Halbswertszeit ist nicht die "halbe Lebensdauer", sondern die Zeit nach der die Hälfte der Teilchen zerfallen ist.
> Du kannst auch ein einzelnes Teilchen der Sorte A mit einer Halbwertszeit von einer Minute fünf Minuten lang beobachten und nichts passiert, oder ein Teilchen der Sorte B mit einer Halbwertszeit von 10 Minuten schon nach einer Minute zerfallen sehen.
> Es ist nur eine statistische Größe, die mit größerer Teilchenzahl immer präziser mit der Beobachtung übereinstimmt.


Achso war das... danke für die Richtigstellung.


----------



## Adi1 (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Ich schaue heute Abend  einfach mal mit meinem Teleskop in den Himmel. 

Der Anblick ist atemberaubend, da mache ich mir jetzt 

keine Gedanken, ob es Bosonen und dgl. gibt.


----------



## Threshold (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Das die Naturgesetze überall gleich sind im Universum steht wohl ausser Frage.
> Die Theorien wurde immer genauer. Die Gravitationtheorie von Newton ist genauer als die von Kepler und die von Einstein als die von Newton. Kommt aber wohl auch auf die Anwendungsbereiche an.
> Teilweise wird ja die von Newton immer noch verwendet soviel ich weiß.



Du kannst mit der Newtonsche Geschichte immer noch alles bestens ausrechnen. Nur wenn du ins Detail gehen willst, wie Merkur Bahn oder eben Satelliten, musst du Einstein mit ins Boot holen.
Ich finde es ja interessant, dass wir die Raumzeitkrümmung inzwischen so präzise messen können, dass die Berechnungen dazu auf mehrere Stellen hinterm Komma exakt passen.
Wenn also die allgemeine Relativitätstheorie falsch wäre, muss sie unfassbar genau falsch sein. 



Adi1 schrieb:


> Ich schaue heute Abend  einfach mal mit meinem Teleskop in den Himmel.



Denk daran, alle Teleskope sind manipuliert. Planeten gibt es gar nicht.


----------



## RyzA (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Ich schaue heute Abend  einfach mal mit meinem Teleskop in den Himmel.
> 
> Der Anblick ist atemberaubend, da mache ich mir jetzt
> 
> keine Gedanken, ob es Bosonen und dgl. gibt.


Viel Spaß!


Edit: Vielleicht sollte ich den Thread in "Astronomie" Thread umbenennen?
Da wir hier ja meistens darüber diskutieren... oder einfach so lassen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Gimmick schrieb:


> Atom  aus dem Altgriechisch für "unteilbar", Welle-Teilchen-Dualismus, Spin... man darf den Namen nicht zuviel Bedeutung zumessen.



Naja. Mit Ausnahme von Spin machten die alle zum Zeitpunkt ihrer Vergabe Sinn. Respektive das Atom war sogar nur ein theoretisches Konstrukt und erst viel später wurde es zum Wort für Teilchen, die eben gar nicht unteilbar sind. Aber "dunkle Materie" wurde als Ausdruck für ein Phänomen geprägt, dass sehr wenig mit "Materie" gemeinsam hat. So als hätte man Känguruhs "Südlichen Königsadler" genannt, weil sie auf zwei Beinen laufen.



> Dunkle Materie und Dunkle Energie heißen einfach nur so, weil man sie nicht sehen kann, bzw. sie keine EM-Wechselwirkung zeigen. Man sagt zu einzelnen schnellen Partikeln auch, dass sie "heiß" sind, obwohl Hitze und Temperatur im Alltag nicht das selbe wie Geschwindigkeit ist.



Im Alltag nicht, aber in der Physik die das so sagt ist dem so.



> Masse ist nur ein Attribut und i.A. sagt man eher "Matrie ist, was Masse hat", wobei man wieder aufpassen muss, weil nicht genau klar ist, was Masse ist .
> Die allg. Relativitätstheroe ist zumindest sehr gut falsch
> Die "Gesetze" heißen zwar Gesetze, aber letztendlich beschreiben sie ja ein Problem nur in ausreichender Näherung. DIe Quantenmechanik und die allg. RT haben schon so viele Vorhersagen getroffen, die dann auch nachgewisen wurde, ein dicker Schnitzer ist da nicht drin



Wenn es dunkle Materie gibt, dann wurde die RT gerade einmal für 1/6ter der Massen im Universum geprüft und das auch noch sehr selektiv für einen spezifischen Typ von Massen . Genau das gleiche gilt letztlich auch für alle anderen Theorien. Die zu elektromagnetischer Wechselwirkung haben auch sehr viele Vorhersagen getroffen und dürften demnach keine dicken Schnitzer mehr enthalten, dito für die Keplerschen Gesetze, die zur Quelle von Gravitation, etc.. Alle zusammen bilden ein Konstrukt, dass perfekt Abläufe in Dimensionen von wenigen Picometern bis zu ein paar tausend Lichtjahren erklären. Aber sobald wir uns größere Maßstäbe angucken, gehen sie nicht mehr auf. Entweder es gibt Materie, für die Gesetze der EM-Wechselwirkung nicht gelten. Oder es gibt Gravitation, die nicht auf die Existenz von Massen angewiesen ist. Oder unsere Vorstellungen von der Bewegung von Himmelskörpern treffen nur für kleinräumige Spezialfälle zu. Oder ... . Warum genießt die Relativitätstheorie hier so einen herausragenden Stellenwert der Unanzweifelbarkeit, dass alle anderen Oders ausgeschlossen werden, alle anderen Theorien in den Wind geworfen und die Existenz einer unsichtbaren, nicht klumpenden, sich nach vollkommen unbekannten, abweichenden Gesetzen bewegenden, unter unerklärbaren Bedingungen entstandenen Materie als quasi gesichert angenommen wird? Die Präferenz will nicht so recht in den Kopf, zumal sie in sich ja auch noch eine Vorhersage auf vermutlich sehr kleiner Ebene darstellt. Man postuliert also, um Widersprüche zur Relativitätstheorie zu lösen, ein Teilchen, obwohl die Relatitätstheorie selbst in der Teilchenphysik regelmäßig falsche Antworten liefert.



> Bei einer so niedrigen Teilchendichte wie im All bei irgendwelchen Gasen ist vorallem erstmal die elektrostatische Anziehung die treibende Kraft zur Verklumpung und nicht die Gravitation.
> Bei Neutrinos hat man auch sehr lange gebraucht um eine Wechselwirkung nachzuweisen - daher dachte man auch eine Zeit lang, dass DM evtl. aus Neutrinos bestünde.



Es geht nicht darum, dass die Wechselwirkung möglicherweise schwach ist respektive das in anderen Fällen viel stärkere Wechselwirkungen eine Rolle spielen, sondern darum, dass für dunkle Materie eine 0 Wechselwirkung postuliert wird. Ausgenommen Gravitationswirkung aber nur auf sichtbare Materie.



> Was heißt außerdem typisch? Masse, die wir sehen wechselwirkt natürlich über dem EM-Feld, sonst würden wir sie nicht sehen. Nach meinem Stand überwiegt aber die Gesamtmasse der DM die der sichtbaren Materie, womit eine EM-Wechselwirkung ja fast schon eher untypisch wäre .



"typisch" ist in dem Fall auf die Arten von Massen bezogen, die wir kennen. Die sind alle sichtbar und haben typische Eigenschaften. Dunkle Materie soll auch Masse haben, aber unsichtbar sein - der Zahl nach wäre sichtbare Materie tatsächlich die Ausnahme, aber genau das ist ja die Merkwürdigkeit, die ich nicht verstehe:
- Wir haben keinen Hinweis auf die Existenz dunkler Materie außer ein paar Bewegungsgleichungen, die nicht aufgehen
- Diese Gleichungen wurden samt und sonders anhand der Bewegung sichtbarer Materie entwickelt
- Zur Lösung der (Un)Gleichungen wird jetzt eine Substanz postuliert, die jeder Menge anhand von sichtbarer Materie aufgestellten Gesetzmäßigkeiten widerspricht, aber eine handvoll auch bestätigt. Und diese Trennung von "alles was wir wissen" in "richtig" und "falsch" wird mit einer Selbstsicherheit vorgenommen, für die ich keinerlei Grundlage sehe.



> Dazu hier: Minute 19:20
> YouTube



Interessant. Demnach weißt dunkle Materie also nicht nur keine EM-Wechselwirkung aus, sondern sie kennt auch keine andere Form der Kollision miteinander. Stattdessen kann sie, obwohl sie eine verteilte Wolke bilden soll, aneinander vorbei/durch sich hindurch fliegen, wie unregelmäßig verklumpte Materie mit riesigen Zwischenräumen.
Zweites interessantes Detail: Seine Präsentation zeigt relativ stark konzentrierte Schwerpunkte. Obwohl es vielfach mehr dunkle als sichtbare Materie geben soll und obwohl diese nicht verklumpt, nimmt sie also maximal genauso viel, eher weniger Volumen als die sichtbare Materie in Anspruch. Der Erklärungsansatz, dass sie nur wegen feiner Verteilung nicht klumpt, ist damit imho nicht vereinbar.




Threshold schrieb:


> Du kannst mit der Newtonsche Geschichte immer noch alles bestens ausrechnen. Nur wenn du ins Detail gehen willst, wie Merkur Bahn oder eben Satelliten, musst du Einstein mit ins Boot holen.
> Ich finde es ja interessant, dass wir die Raumzeitkrümmung inzwischen so präzise messen können, dass die Berechnungen dazu auf mehrere Stellen hinterm Komma exakt passen.
> Wenn also die allgemeine Relativitätstheorie falsch wäre, muss sie unfassbar genau falsch sein.



Die Konstanten, mit der man anhand der Relativitätstheorie Vorhersagen über die Ergebnisse lokaler Beobachtungen mit optischen Instrumenten trifft, basieren auf lokalen Beobachtungen mit optischen Instrumenten. Es wäre traurig, wenn da groß was anderes bei rauskäme .
Deswegen ist/war es ja auch gar nicht so einfach, die komplexeren Konsequenzen der allgemeinen RT für deren Falsifizierung zu nutzen. Man kann zwar jede Menge Phänomene damit hervorsagen, die meisten davon kann aber nicht direkt beobachten, sondern allenfalls deren Auswirkungen interpretieren. Wenn man für die Interpretation aber die Relativitätstheorie nimmt, hat man einen Zirkelschluss, der sie nicht untermauern kann. Deswegen finden Experimente mit Atomuhren oder die Beobachtung von Gravitationswellen ja soviel Aufmerksamkeit - sie sind innerhalb unseres auf ein paar 10000 km begrenzten Rahmens eine der wenigen Möglichkeiten, dieser Galaxien-überspannenden Theorie auf den Zahn zu fühlen.


----------



## Gimmick (6. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Naja. Mit Ausnahme von Spin machten die alle zum Zeitpunkt ihrer Vergabe Sinn. Respektive das Atom war sogar nur ein theoretisches Konstrukt und erst viel später wurde es zum Wort für Teilchen, die eben gar nicht unteilbar sind. Aber "dunkle Materie" wurde als Ausdruck für ein Phänomen geprägt, dass sehr wenig mit "Materie" gemeinsam hat. So als hätte man Känguruhs "Südlichen Königsadler" genannt, weil sie auf zwei Beinen laufen.



Es gibt nicht die eine Definition von Materie, man muss man immer den Kontext betrachten. Ganz weit runtegebrochen ist Materie alles was Raum einnimmt und Masse besitzt.



> Im Alltag nicht, aber in der Physik die das so sagt ist dem so.



Nein, es ist wie der Materie-Begriff kontextbezogen. Je nach Zusammenhang redet man von Kelvin, Geschwindigkeit oder Energie in Joule oder eV. 
Dunkle Materie ist nach aktuellem Stand mangels EM-Wechselwirkung nicht sichtbar, nimmt Raum ein und besitzt Masse. 



> Wenn es dunkle Materie gibt, dann wurde die RT gerade einmal für 1/6ter der Massen im Universum geprüft und das auch noch sehr selektiv für einen spezifischen Typ von Massen . Genau das gleiche gilt letztlich auch für alle anderen Theorien. Die zu elektromagnetischer Wechselwirkung haben auch sehr viele Vorhersagen getroffen und dürften demnach keine dicken Schnitzer mehr enthalten, dito für die Keplerschen Gesetze, die zur Quelle von Gravitation, etc.. Alle zusammen bilden ein Konstrukt, dass perfekt Abläufe in Dimensionen von wenigen Picometern bis zu ein paar tausend Lichtjahren erklären. Aber sobald wir uns größere Maßstäbe angucken, gehen sie nicht mehr auf. Entweder es gibt Materie, für die Gesetze der EM-Wechselwirkung nicht gelten. Oder es gibt Gravitation, die nicht auf die Existenz von Massen angewiesen ist. Oder unsere Vorstellungen von der Bewegung von Himmelskörpern treffen nur für kleinräumige Spezialfälle zu. Oder ... . Warum genießt die Relativitätstheorie hier so einen herausragenden Stellenwert der Unanzweifelbarkeit, dass alle anderen Oders ausgeschlossen werden, alle anderen Theorien in den Wind geworfen und die Existenz einer unsichtbaren, nicht klumpenden, sich nach vollkommen unbekannten, abweichenden Gesetzen bewegenden, unter unerklärbaren Bedingungen entstandenen Materie als quasi gesichert angenommen wird? Die Präferenz will nicht so recht in den Kopf, zumal sie in sich ja auch noch eine Vorhersage auf vermutlich sehr kleiner Ebene darstellt. Man postuliert also, um Widersprüche zur Relativitätstheorie zu lösen, ein Teilchen, obwohl die Relatitätstheorie selbst in der Teilchenphysik regelmäßig falsche Antworten liefert.



Du siehst Probleme wo keine sind. 
Jede Theorie muss sich an der Realtität messen. Deswegen wird experimentiert und gemessen. Und wenn sich die Theorie bestätigt hat man mit ihr ein Werkzeug von dem man erstmal ausgeht, dass es stimmt. Die RT und das Standardmodell haben sich tausendfach bewährt. Über Jahrzehnte wurden Effekte oder Teilchen postuliert, die auch gefunden wurden. 
Natürlich sind die Modelle nicht perfekt, sie sind ja momentan nichtmal vereinbar und bei hohen Energiedichten versagt die ART, aber es geht doch niemand bei einer Neuentdeckung hin und schmeißt erstmal das bestätigte komplett über den Haufen. Es wurde und wird sich ja immer an neuen Theorien zur Beschreibung der Gravitation versucht, keine Alternative zeigt sich bisher so verlässlich wie die ART. 




> "typisch" ist in dem Fall auf die Arten von Massen bezogen, die wir kennen. Die sind alle sichtbar und haben typische Eigenschaften. Dunkle Materie soll auch Masse haben, aber unsichtbar sein - der Zahl nach wäre sichtbare Materie tatsächlich die Ausnahme, aber genau das ist ja die Merkwürdigkeit, die ich nicht verstehe:
> Zur Lösung der (Un)Gleichungen wird jetzt eine Substanz postuliert, die jeder Menge anhand von sichtbarer Materie aufgestellten Gesetzmäßigkeiten widerspricht, aber eine handvoll auch bestätigt. Und diese Trennung von "alles was wir wissen" in "richtig" und "falsch" wird mit einer Selbstsicherheit vorgenommen, für die ich keinerlei Grundlage sehe.



Wenn man nur über die EM-Wechselwirkung sucht, findet man auch nur Teilchen, die EM-wechselwirken. 
Was heißt widerspricht? Es steht ja nirgendwo, dass alles allen Wechselwirkungen unterliegen muss.   



> Es geht nicht darum, dass die Wechselwirkung möglicherweise schwach ist  respektive das in anderen Fällen viel stärkere Wechselwirkungen eine  Rolle spielen, sondern darum, dass für dunkle Materie eine 0  Wechselwirkung postuliert wird. Ausgenommen Gravitationswirkung aber nur  auf sichtbare Materie.
> 
> Interessant. Demnach weißt dunkle Materie also nicht nur keine EM-Wechselwirkung aus, sondern sie kennt auch keine andere Form der Kollision miteinander. Stattdessen kann sie, obwohl sie eine verteilte Wolke bilden soll, aneinander vorbei/durch sich hindurch fliegen, wie unregelmäßig verklumpte Materie mit riesigen Zwischenräumen.
> Zweites interessantes Detail: Seine Präsentation zeigt relativ stark konzentrierte Schwerpunkte. Obwohl es vielfach mehr dunkle als sichtbare Materie geben soll und obwohl diese nicht verklumpt, nimmt sie also maximal genauso viel, eher weniger Volumen als die sichtbare Materie in Anspruch. Der Erklärungsansatz, dass sie nur wegen feiner Verteilung nicht klumpt, ist damit imho nicht vereinbar.



Der Abschnitt fasst die allgemeine Problematik glaube ich ganz gut zusammen.
Man ist in einer Phase, in der man Beobachtungen anstellt und sich jederzeit wieder alles ändern kann. Ein paar Postings vorher hatte ich einen Artikel verlinkt, der eventuell doch auf Wechselwirkung innerhalb der DM hinweist... man darf die ganzen Aussagen nicht als gesicherte Fakten ansehen, sondern als momentane Forschungsergebnisse, die noch viel Erklärung bedürfen.

Aus den "Feldlinien" kann man nicht auf das Volumen schließen. Der Schwerpunkt einer Kugel liegt auch immer genau in der Mitte 
Dass sie nur wegen feiner Verteilung nicht klumpt, hat glaube ich auch niemand geschrieben. 
Sie klumpt nicht wegen ihrer eventuell, scheinbar, möglicherweise nicht vorhanden (nicht gravitativen) Wechselwirkung mit sich selber. 

Es gibt ja auch immer wieder Funde von Galaxien, die für ihre Menge an sichtbarerer Materie einen überraschen starken Linseneffekt aufweisen und andersrum. 
Und da ist man auch wieder bei der Kernaussage: Da krümmt etwas den Raum und man sieht es nicht.


----------



## RyzA (6. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Deswegen ist/war es ja auch gar nicht so einfach, die komplexeren Konsequenzen der allgemeinen RT für deren Falsifizierung zu nutzen. Man kann zwar jede Menge Phänomene damit hervorsagen, die meisten davon kann aber nicht direkt beobachten, sondern allenfalls deren Auswirkungen interpretieren. Wenn man für die Interpretation aber die Relativitätstheorie nimmt, hat man einen Zirkelschluss, der sie nicht untermauern kann. Deswegen finden Experimente mit Atomuhren oder die Beobachtung von Gravitationswellen ja soviel Aufmerksamkeit - sie sind innerhalb unseres auf ein paar 10000 km begrenzten Rahmens eine der wenigen Möglichkeiten, dieser Galaxien-überspannenden Theorie auf den Zahn zu fühlen.


Eine andere direkte Beobachtung ist der zu beobachtende Effekt von Gravitationslinsen.  Z.B. an Sternen oder Galaxien.  Da Gravitation auch Licht krümmt.

Gravitationslinseneffekt – Wikipedia



Gimmick schrieb:


> Es gibt ja auch immer wieder Funde von Galaxien, die für ihre Menge an sichtbarerer Materie einen überraschen starken Linseneffekt aufweisen und andersrum.
> Und da ist man auch wieder bei der Kernaussage: Da krümmt etwas den Raum und man sieht es nicht.


Was auf Materie/Masse schließen läßt welche sich unserer direkten Beobachtung entzieht.


----------



## Gimmick (7. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Nochmal bzgl. Masse:
YouTube


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Naja. Mit Ausnahme von Spin machten die alle zum Zeitpunkt ihrer Vergabe Sinn. Respektive das Atom war sogar nur ein theoretisches Konstrukt und erst viel später wurde es zum Wort für Teilchen, die eben gar nicht unteilbar sind. Aber "dunkle Materie" wurde als Ausdruck für ein Phänomen geprägt, dass sehr wenig mit "Materie" gemeinsam hat. So als hätte man Känguruhs "Südlichen Königsadler" genannt, weil sie auf zwei Beinen laufen.



Na ja, das mit der Farbladung für die Quarks ist auch eher aus dem Ärmel geschüttelt.


----------



## Adi1 (12. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Australien: Astronomen beobachten mysterioese Radioblitze - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Ganz interessant.


----------



## RyzA (12. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Australien: Astronomen beobachten mysterioese Radioblitze - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> Ganz interessant.


Krass! Soviel Energie wie 500 Mio Sonnen?


Ich hoffe mal das wir keine Gammablitze irgendwann abkriegen... die sollen ja gefährlich sein...


----------



## Adi1 (12. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Diese nicht, ist ja schon ewig her. 

Bei näheren Ereignissen im Umkreis von  bis zu 700 Lj.

könnte das in Zukunft schon brenzlig werden.


----------



## RyzA (12. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> könnte das in Zukunft schon brenzlig werden.


Dann braucht man keinen Eierkocher mehr!


----------



## Adi1 (12. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Richtig erkannt. 

Weil dann gar keiner mehr da ist, welcher die Eier verspeisen könnte.


----------



## RyzA (12. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Weil dann gar keiner mehr da ist, welcher die Eier verspeisen könnte.


Oder es sind sekundenschnell ganz viele Eier gar. Auch unsere!


----------



## Threshold (12. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal das wir keine Gammablitze irgendwann abkriegen... die sollen ja gefährlich sein...



Wenn die Erde wegbrennt, brüllen die Flachdeppen immer noch "Fake Fake".


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Wie bestimmt man bei so kurzen Ereignissen eigentlich die Entfernung, in der sie stattgefunden haben? Parallaxe nach 6 Monaten geht ja wohl eher schlecht.


----------



## Adi1 (13. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wie bestimmt man bei so kurzen Ereignissen eigentlich die Entfernung, in der sie stattgefunden haben? Parallaxe nach 6 Monaten geht ja wohl eher schlecht.



Das ist so ähnlich wie im sichtbaren Bereich durch die Rotlichtverschiebung.

Fast Radio Burst – Wikipedia


----------



## Gimmick (13. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Das ist so ähnlich wie im sichtbaren Bereich durch die Rotlichtverschiebung.
> 
> Fast Radio Burst – Wikipedia



Ergänzent dazu hier ein Link zu verschiedenen Verfahren, auch mit einem Ausschnitt eines Beispielspektrums:

Entfernungsbestimmung


----------



## Adi1 (13. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Ich habe erst gestern mal wieder durch mein 6-Zöller-Teleskop geschaut.

Der Ringnebel – Wikipedia ist selbst unter Vorstadtbedingungen sehr gut beobachtbar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unglaublich, was selbst Amateurinstrumente heutzutage leisten.


----------



## RyzA (13. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Kann man die ISS eigentlich auch mit bloßen Auge am Himmel sehen? Ich hatte vor ca 2 Wochen ein schnelles leuchtendes Objekt am Himmel von Westen nach Osten ziehen gesehen.
Das war definitiv keine Sternschnuppe  und auch kein Flugzeug.


----------



## Adi1 (13. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Kann man die ISS eigentlich auch mit bloßen Auge am Himmel sehen? Ich hatte vor ca 2 Wochen ein schnelles leuchtendes Objekt am Himmel von Westen nach Osten ziehen gesehen.
> Das war definitiv keine Sternschnuppe  und auch kein Flugzeug.



Selbstverständlich kann man die ISS sehen, wie auch viele andere Satelliten.


----------



## RyzA (13. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich kann man die ISS sehen, wie auch viele andere Satelliten.


Die war ganz schön hell am leuchten. Aber keine Eigenbeleuchtung schätze ich mal.
Sondern sowas wie bei Planeten und z.B. beim Mond. Ich komme gerade nicht auf den Fachbegriff.


----------



## Adi1 (13. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Die war ganz schön hell am leuchten. Aber keine Eigenbeleuchtung schätze ich mal.
> Sondern sowas wie bei Planeten und z.B. beim Mond. Ich komme gerade nicht auf den Fachbegriff.



Das nennt man visuelle Helligkeit. 

Light pollution map,

da kannst du mal schauen, wie es bei dir aussieht.

Je dunkler, umso besser.


----------



## RyzA (13. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Das nennt man visuelle Helligkeit.
> 
> Light pollution map,
> 
> ...


Nein, das meinte ich nicht. Sondern die Helligkeit von Planeten und andere Himmelskörpern,  welche nicht aus eigener Kraft Licht erzeugen (wie z.B. die Sonne). Dafür gibt es einen speziellen Fachbegriff.


----------



## RtZk (13. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Nein, das meinte ich nicht. Sondern die Helligkeit von Planeten und andere Himmelskörpern,  welche nicht aus eigener Kraft Licht erzeugen (wie z.B. die Sonne). Dafür gibt es einen speziellen Fachbegriff.



Mit Fachbegriffen kann ich nicht dienen, aber sie werden eben einfach angeleuchtet und sind deshalb so hell.


----------



## Adi1 (13. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Nein, das meinte ich nicht. Sondern die Helligkeit von Planeten und andere Himmelskörpern,  welche nicht aus eigener Kraft Licht erzeugen (wie z.B. die Sonne). Dafür gibt es einen speziellen Fachbegriff.



Ja, das ist dann die scheinbare (oder absolute) Helligkeit,

die spielt aber bei reinen visuellen Beobachtungen keine große Rolle.


----------



## RyzA (13. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Ja, das ist dann die scheinbare (oder absolute) Helligkeit,
> 
> die spielt aber bei reinen visuellen Beobachtungen keine große Rolle.


Nein ist es nicht!
Ich hatte eben nachgeguckt.


----------



## Adi1 (13. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Nein ist es nicht!
> Ich hatte eben nachgeguckt.



 Was du jetzt meinst.


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Nein, das meinte ich nicht. Sondern die Helligkeit von Planeten und andere Himmelskörpern,  welche nicht aus eigener Kraft Licht erzeugen (wie z.B. die Sonne). Dafür gibt es einen speziellen Fachbegriff.



Die ISS reflektiert das Licht der Sonne genauso wie alle Himmelskörper.
Natürlich ist die Albedo größer als die des Monds.


----------



## Two-Face (13. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Nein, das meinte ich nicht. Sondern die Helligkeit von Planeten und andere Himmelskörpern,  welche nicht aus eigener Kraft Licht erzeugen (wie z.B. die Sonne). Dafür gibt es einen speziellen Fachbegriff.


Ja, das ist die Albedo.

Nie _Mass Effect_ gespielt?


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Der Mond ist halt ein grauer Felsbrocken. Mehr nicht.
Erstaunlich, dass das bei Vollmond überhaupt so hell ist.
Ich würde ja gerne mal aufn Mond stehen und die helle Erde sehen. Die scheinbare Größe der Erde am Mondhimmel ist ja schon mal deutlich größer als umgekehrt. Dann ist die Erde heller als der Mond.
Muss schon ein geiler Anblick sein.


----------



## RyzA (13. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Die ISS reflektiert das Licht der Sonne genauso wie alle Himmelskörper.
> Natürlich ist die Albedo größer als die des Monds.


"Albedo" ist der Begriff den ich gesucht habe.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ja, das ist die Albedo.
> 
> Nie _Mass Effect_ gespielt?


Doch aber ist mir irgendwie nicht aufgefallen bzw habs bestimmt vergessen oder so.


----------



## RtZk (13. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Der Mond ist halt ein grauer Felsbrocken. Mehr nicht.
> Erstaunlich, dass das bei Vollmond überhaupt so hell ist.
> Ich würde ja gerne mal aufn Mond stehen und die helle Erde sehen. Die scheinbare Größe der Erde am Mondhimmel ist ja schon mal deutlich größer als umgekehrt. Dann ist die Erde heller als der Mond.
> Muss schon ein geiler Anblick sein.



Wäre es sicher, aber der Anblick den man sehen würde wenn man auf Titan oder Europa stehen würde


----------



## RyzA (13. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Falls einer von euch bei Facebook ist: Alexander Gerst - Startseite | Facebook

Da postet Alexander Gerst regelmäßig Bilder aus der ISS. Auf Twitter ist er wohl auch... aber das nutze ich nicht.


----------



## wuselsurfer (13. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich würde ja gerne mal aufn Mond stehen und die helle Erde sehen.


 Wohl das Fernsehbild, was mich am meisten beeindruckt hat.


----------



## Threshold (14. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



RtZk schrieb:


> Wäre es sicher, aber der Anblick den man sehen würde wenn man auf Titan oder Europa stehen würde



Ich habe keine Ahnung, wie stark die Erdbeben auf Io sind.
Io ist ja etwa wo groß wie der Mond und auch etwa so weit von Jupiter entfernt wie der Mond von der Erde.
Der Jupiter nimmt aber deutlich mehr Platz am Himmel von Io ein und kneten den so richtig durch.
Eine Tsunami Welle wäre 500km hoch oder so.  



Headcrash schrieb:


> Falls einer von euch bei Facebook ist: Alexander Gerst - Startseite | Facebook
> 
> Da postet Alexander Gerst regelmäßig Bilder aus der ISS. Auf Twitter ist er wohl auch... aber das nutze ich nicht.



Ich finde es schade, dass er nicht regelmäßig Videos bei Youtube raushaut.


----------



## RyzA (14. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich finde es schade, dass er nicht regelmäßig Videos bei Youtube raushaut.


Ja das stimmt. Da hatte ich auch schon gesucht.


----------



## Threshold (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ja das stimmt. Da hatte ich auch schon gesucht.



Die Aufpassen in Area 51 erlauben das halt nicht.


----------



## Adi1 (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



RtZk schrieb:


> Wäre es sicher, aber der Anblick den man sehen würde wenn man auf Titan oder Europa stehen würde



Naja, vor Kälte vereist sowieso sofort das Visier deines Raumanzuges.


----------



## compisucher (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



RtZk schrieb:


> Wäre es sicher, aber der Anblick den man sehen würde wenn man auf Titan oder Europa stehen würde



Kann man sich eigentlich gar nicht wirklich vorstellen, wenn der halbe Himmel oder so voll mit Jupiter ist.
Würde es gerne mal live erleben dürfen...


----------



## RtZk (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



compisucher schrieb:


> Kann man sich eigentlich gar nicht wirklich vorstellen, wenn der halbe Himmel oder so voll mit Jupiter ist.
> Würde es gerne mal live erleben dürfen...



Ich auch, und ich bin mir recht sicher, dass man wohl auch noch welche der großen Monde sehen könnte wie sie an Jupiter am Himmel vorbeiziehen.
Vielleicht kennst du ja Subnautica in dem Spiel sieht man so was in der Richtung auch und es sieht absolut klasse aus, wie sowas erst in der Realität aussehen muss.



Adi1 schrieb:


> Naja, vor Kälte vereist sowieso sofort das Visier deines Raumanzuges.



Kälte ist hier besser als Hitze, vor 10.000° C kann man sich nicht schützen (zumindest nicht ohne Fahrzeug oder ähnliches mit Hitzeschild), gegen die Kälte kann man heizen.


----------



## RyzA (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



RtZk schrieb:


> Ich auch, und ich bin mir recht sicher, dass man wohl auch noch welche der großen Monde sehen könnte wie sie an Jupiter am Himmel vorbeiziehen.
> Vielleicht kennst du ja Subnautica in dem Spiel sieht man so was in der Richtung auch und es sieht absolut klasse aus, wie sowas erst in der Realität aussehen muss.
> 
> 
> ...


Vielleicht so ähnlich wie hier, nur nicht so bunt und ohne Vegetation
https://img00.deviantart.net/e475/i/2010/052/4/d/avatar___pandora__s_view_by_frey84.jpg


----------



## compisucher (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Hey, das sind aber wieder ein paar Träumer hier im Forum - im positivsten Sinne gemeint!


----------



## RtZk (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



compisucher schrieb:


> Hey, das sind aber wieder ein paar Träumer hier im Forum - im positivsten Sinne gemeint!



Wäre einer von uns Milliardär,  könnte man sich den Traum vielleicht sogar verwirklichen, insofern man nicht allzu alt ist , wäre halt eine Reise ohne Wiederkehr, aber ich finde es würde sich am Ende des eigenen Lebens lohnen.


----------



## compisucher (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Wäre ich sofort dabei 
Selbst jetzt sofort, wenn es die Chance gäbe.
Mit ein paar coolen swing-by Manöver alle Planeten abklappern und am Schluss nach Pluto und Charon mit einem gekonnten Bogen in Richtung Proxima Centauri, ab in die Cyro-Kammer und hoffen, 
dass es dort in 50.000 Jahren einen gibt, der das Auftauen beherrscht...


----------



## Threshold (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



compisucher schrieb:


> Kann man sich eigentlich gar nicht wirklich vorstellen, wenn der halbe Himmel oder so voll mit Jupiter ist.
> Würde es gerne mal live erleben dürfen...



Mit Redshift konnte man das simulieren. Mit dem Programm konnte man sich auf jeden Himmelskörper transportieren lassen und das Sonnensystem von dort betrachten.
Allerdings wurde das Programm seit Jahren nicht mehr weiter entwickelt. Keine Ahnung, wie es heute aussieht.

Ob Celestia das auch kann, weiß ich nicht. Das Programm ist gratis. Kann man ja mal ausprobieren.

Stellarium ist sowas wie ein Planetarium. Planetenbewegungen werden in Echtzeit dargestellt. Allerdings nur von der Erde aus betrachtet.


----------



## RtZk (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Eine Simulation kann nie mit der Realität mithalten, etwas mit eigenen Augen sehen zu können, ist etwas ganz anderes.


----------



## Threshold (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



RtZk schrieb:


> Eine Simulation kann nie mit der Realität mithalten, etwas mit eigenen Augen sehen zu können, ist etwas ganz anderes.



Du wirst das aber nie mit den eigenen Augen sehen können.


----------



## RtZk (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du wirst das aber nie mit den eigenen Augen sehen können.



Ich nicht, andere in der Zukunft aber garantiert  oder weiß vielleicht bin ich ja Milliardär .


----------



## Threshold (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



RtZk schrieb:


> Ich nicht, andere in der Zukunft aber garantiert  oder weiß vielleicht bin ich ja Milliardär .



Du lässt einfach dein Bewusstsein immer und immer wieder in einen neuen, jüngeren Körper transferieren.


----------



## Adi1 (16. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



compisucher schrieb:


> Kann man sich eigentlich gar nicht wirklich vorstellen, wenn der halbe Himmel oder so voll mit Jupiter ist.
> Würde es gerne mal live erleben dürfen...



Das wird aber leider nix werden,

weil dort niemals einer von der Erde hinkommt.


----------



## RtZk (16. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Das wird aber leider nix werden,
> 
> weil dort niemals einer von der Erde hinkommt.



Selbstverständlich, das wäre rein technisch bereits heute ohne zu große Probleme möglich, nur eben enorm teuer und eine Rückreise wäre eher schwer machbar.


----------



## Adi1 (16. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



RtZk schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich, das wäre rein technisch bereits heute ohne zu große Probleme möglich, nur eben enorm teuer und eine Rückreise wäre eher schwer machbar.



Nö, 

selbst wenn die finanziellen Mittel zur Verfügung stehen würden,

wäre das ein totales Himmelsfahrtsrisiko, rein technisch gesehen.


----------



## compisucher (16. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Glaub ich nicht, werter Adi.
die haben 1969 mit weniger Rechenkapazität als so ein olles smartphone von heute Leute auf den Mond geschickt (und sogar wieder zurückgeholt).
Punktlandungen auf Asteroiden und Kometen ist technisch praktiziert.

Man könnte z. B. den Gedanken aus den 1960ger wieder aufgreifen und Raumschiffe bauen, die mit kleinen Atombomben richtig auf Fahrt kommen.
Die Menschheit wäre die Drecksdinger sinnvoll los und wir könnten den Jupiter anschauen - wäre ein Deal 

Zurückkommen müsst ich persönlich nicht, sofern ein ausreichender Vorrat an gutem Rotwein an Bord wäre


----------



## Gimmick (16. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

War es nicht so, dass die Strahlung außerhalb des Magnetfeldes die kognitiven Fähigkeiten schon nach einigen Wochen deutlich einschränkt? 

Mit Pech ist man dann nach zwei+ Jahren Reise durchs All zu blöd, um die Aussicht zu genießen .


----------



## compisucher (16. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Na ja, blöd und glücklich erscheint mir die Bessere Alternative zu schlau und unglücklich zu sein...

aber in ernst, ich gehe mal davon aus, das WENN so ein Raumschiff gebaut wird, der entsprechende Strahlenschutz vorgehalten wird.

Ansonsten wäre die (aktuelle) Diskussion zu einer benannten Marsmission per se uncool...


----------



## RtZk (16. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Gimmick schrieb:


> War es nicht so, dass die Strahlung außerhalb des Magnetfeldes die kognitiven Fähigkeiten schon nach einigen Wochen deutlich einschränkt?
> 
> Mit Pech ist man dann nach zwei+ Jahren Reise durchs All zu blöd, um die Aussicht zu genießen .



Ohne Wasserhülle um den "Wohnbereich" herum würde man die Reise sowieso nicht überleben.


----------



## Threshold (16. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



RtZk schrieb:


> Ohne Wasserhülle um den "Wohnbereich" herum würde man die Reise sowieso nicht überleben.



Die "Macht" schützt mich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adi1 (17. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



compisucher schrieb:


> Glaub ich nicht, werter Adi.
> die haben 1969 mit weniger Rechenkapazität als so ein olles smartphone von heute Leute auf den Mond geschickt (und sogar wieder zurückgeholt).
> Punktlandungen auf Asteroiden und Kometen ist technisch praktiziert.
> 
> ...



Zum Mond zu fliegen war ja noch überschaubar.

Bei weiteren Missionen brauchst du erstmal eine sehr gute Abschirmung gegen die Strahlung,

und dann muss die Crew Unmengen an techn. Geräten mitführen,
um event. Probleme selbst beheben zu können,

dazu noch Nahrung, Treibstoff usw. für viele Jahre.

Und vergiss mal Atomtriebwerke, im All wird das mit der Atomkraft noch komplizierter. 

Jetzt schaue mal, wo sich denn der nächste event. bewohnbare Planet befinden würde,

da kommen wir halt nicht hin.


----------



## behemoth85 (17. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Es gibt keinen Grund dafür sich den Aufwand anzutuen um paar Seelen zum Mars zu schicken. Das Grundlegenste über diesen Planeten wissen wir, Sensationen wären unwarscheinlich. Der Größte Beweis den man sich geben würde wär wohl der dass wir die Technik haben um dort zu überleben. So eine Mission würde aber ca 30 Mrd Dollar verschlingen. Das ist ein bisschen viel nur fürs Prestige. Genau so gut könnte man sich auch gleich ne gtx 2080 kaufen, ist genauso sinnvoll ..


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



compisucher schrieb:


> Wäre ich sofort dabei
> Selbst jetzt sofort, wenn es die Chance gäbe.
> Mit ein paar coolen swing-by Manöver alle Planeten abklappern und am Schluss nach Pluto und Charon mit einem gekonnten Bogen in Richtung Proxima Centauri, ab in die Cyro-Kammer und hoffen,
> dass es dort in 50.000 Jahren einen gibt, der das Auftauen beherrscht...



So ein Flug würde ettliche Jahre dauern und einiges an fit verlangen. Solange du noch topfit bist und noch ettliche Lebensjahre vor dir hast, wirst du aber kaum deinen letzten Flug antreten wollen...


----------



## RtZk (17. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Es gibt keinen Grund dafür sich den Aufwand anzutuen um paar Seelen zum Mars zu schicken. Das Grundlegenste über diesen Planeten wissen wir, Sensationen wären unwarscheinlich. Der Größte Beweis den man sich geben würde wär wohl der dass wir die Technik haben um dort zu überleben. So eine Mission würde aber ca 30 Mrd Dollar verschlingen. Das ist ein bisschen viel nur fürs Prestige. Genau so gut könnte man sich auch gleich ne gtx 2080 kaufen, ist genauso sinnvoll ..



Lieber 300 Mrd Dollar in eine Weltraumorganisation stecken und die Menschheit voranbringen, als, dass Geld raus zu schleudern in dem gewisse Nationen (USA hust hust) noch mal mehr Geld ins Militär investiert, obwohl sie bereits alleine ein vielfaches als der Rest der Welt in ihr Militär steckt oder um jedem 5€ mehr im Monat zu geben die keinem etwas nützen, aber Unsummen als Ganzes verschlingen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> So ein Flug würde ettliche Jahre dauern und einiges an fit verlangen. Solange du noch topfit bist und noch ettliche Lebensjahre vor dir hast, wirst du aber kaum deinen letzten Flug antreten wollen...



Zum Jupiter dauert es mit einer Sonde 1 Jahre, ein Raumschiff dürfte schneller dort sein, der Pluto ist natürlich eine andere Nummer, da hat New Horizon ja 9 Jahre hin gebraucht, mit einem anständigen Antrieb (Fusionsantrieb, wohl möglich, wenn man in die Entwicklung dieser Technik mal wirklich viel Geld investieren würde) dürfte es jedoch in annehmbarer Zeit möglich sein. 
Alpha Centauri ist natürlich eine andere Nummer


----------



## behemoth85 (18. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



RtZk schrieb:


> Lieber 300 Mrd Dollar in eine Weltraumorganisation stecken und die Menschheit voranbringen, als, dass Geld raus zu schleudern in dem gewisse Nationen (USA hust hust) noch mal mehr Geld ins Militär investiert, obwohl sie bereits alleine ein vielfaches als der Rest der Welt in ihr Militär steckt oder um jedem 5€ mehr im Monat zu geben die keinem etwas nützen, aber Unsummen als Ganzes verschlingen.



Ich auch, man könnte damit sogar noch bessere Dinge unterstützen als die Weltraumforschung, Aber, leider leben wir in einer Welt in der Sicherheits - und Machterhaltungsinteressen dem Menschen den größeren Nutzen bringen. Oder würdest du freiwillig 30 Mrd Dollar in ne Rakete packen und sie in die Wüste des Mars feuern, statt sie zu Hause zu verballern ?


----------



## RtZk (18. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Ich auch, man könnte damit sogar noch bessere Dinge unterstützen als die Weltraumforschung, Aber, leider leben wir in einer Welt in der Sicherheits - und Machterhaltungsinteressen dem Menschen den größeren Nutzen bringen. Oder würdest du freiwillig 30 Mrd Dollar in ne Rakete packen und sie in die Wüste des Mars feuern, statt sie zu Hause zu verballern ?



Ja würde ich.
Geld hat nur einen Wert weil man daran glaubt, dass es etwas wert ist, die Erfahrung zum Mars fliegen zu können ist unbezahlbar.


----------



## Gimmick (18. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



RtZk schrieb:


> Zum Jupiter dauert es mit einer Sonde 1 Jahre, ein Raumschiff dürfte schneller dort sein, der Pluto ist natürlich eine andere Nummer, da hat New Horizon ja 9 Jahre hin gebraucht, mit einem anständigen Antrieb (Fusionsantrieb, wohl möglich, wenn man in die Entwicklung dieser Technik mal wirklich viel Geld investieren würde) dürfte es jedoch in annehmbarer Zeit möglich sein.
> Alpha Centauri ist natürlich eine andere Nummer



Wie kommst Du denn auf ein Jahr Flugzeit?

Die Reisedauer hängt extrem davon ab wieviel Energie man zum Bremsen mitnehmen kann und ob man in einen Orbit einschwenken will oder nur vorbeifliegen. 

Würde man wirklich zu so langen Reisen antreten wollen, käme man wohl nicht drumherum, das Schiff irgendwie im Weltall zusammen zu bauen und auch von dort aus zu starten. 
Die maximale Nutzlast beim Start von der Erdoberfläche wird doch relativ schnell zu einem Problem.

Es gibt zu den Themen "Raumschiffe bauen" und "Raumschiffe fliegen" ganz witzige Vorträge von Urs Gansen auf Youtube. 

Hat mit einer Kollgein auch ein Buch geschreiben, Kapitel 2 gibt es kostenlos hier: Probekapitel online | Das kleine Handbuch fuer angehende Raumfahrer – von Bergita und Urs Ganse


----------



## RtZk (18. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Gimmick schrieb:


> Wie kommst Du denn auf ein Jahr Flugzeit?



Pioneer 10 und 11 haben 1 Jahr benötigt, Voyager 1 und 2 2 Jahre.


----------



## Gimmick (18. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Pioneer 10 hat zumindest1 Jahr und 275 Tage gebraucht Pioneer 11 ca. 30 tage weniger .


----------



## compisucher (18. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> So ein Flug würde ettliche Jahre dauern und einiges an fit verlangen. Solange du noch topfit bist und noch ettliche Lebensjahre vor dir hast, wirst du aber kaum deinen letzten Flug antreten wollen...



Du, bevor ich im zivilen Leben einen auf Bauigel + Architekt gemacht habe, war ich von 1985 bis 1992 Alpha-Jet Pilot in Fürsty.
Und für die Fitness habe ich die Dreierkombi aus 1 Glas Rotwein am Abend + 1 h Hundegassi/Tag und jede Woche 1 km Schwimmen im Schwimmbad meines Vertrauens 

Und ja, so ein flight with no return würde ich machen...


----------



## behemoth85 (18. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Bei einem Flight with no return wäre die größte Gefahr der Mensch selbst. Man hat Experimente gemacht mit Menschen die über 1 Jahr zusammengefercht auf kleinem Raum zusammen gelebt haben, mit dem Ergebnis dass sie sich im besten Fall nicht mehr angucken konnten bis hin an den Hals sprangen. So etwas kann man auch nicht kontrollieren oder irgendwie beeinflussen, Mensch ist eben Mensch, jeder anders usw. 

Die NASA ist meines Wissens strikt gegen die No Return Methode. Die klügeln da an Möglichkeiten herum wie man die Crew wieder nach Hause holt. Was die ganze Sache wohl deutlich verschieben dürfte.


----------



## Adi1 (18. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



RtZk schrieb:


> Zum Jupiter dauert es mit einer Sonde 1 Jahre, ein Raumschiff dürfte schneller dort sein, der Pluto ist natürlich eine andere Nummer, da hat New Horizon ja 9 Jahre hin gebraucht, mit einem anständigen Antrieb (Fusionsantrieb, wohl möglich, wenn man in die Entwicklung dieser Technik mal wirklich viel Geld investieren würde) dürfte es jedoch in annehmbarer Zeit möglich sein.
> Alpha Centauri ist natürlich eine andere Nummer



Das ist das Problem, erstmal eine technische Basis zu entwickeln,
damit das möglich wird.

Das kostet Unmengen an Geld,
würde also nur klappen,
wenn es sich für Investoren rechnet.

Wenn ich mir aber so mal ansehe,
was auf diesen Planeten so abläuft,

dann haben wir überhaupt keine Chance,

die nächsten 100 Jahre als Menschheit zu überleben.


----------



## RyzA (18. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir aber so mal ansehe,
> was auf diesen Planeten so abläuft,
> 
> dann haben wir überhaupt keine Chance,
> ...


Du Schwarzmaler!


----------



## RtZk (18. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir aber so mal ansehe,
> was auf diesen Planeten so abläuft,
> dann haben wir überhaupt keine Chance,
> 
> die nächsten 100 Jahre als Menschheit zu überleben.



Naja, die Chance, dass einer der großen Supervulkane ausbricht oder uns irgendetwas aus dem All trifft, ist auch nicht höher als noch vor 1000 Jahren.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



RtZk schrieb:


> Pioneer 10 und 11 haben 1 Jahr benötigt, Voyager 1 und 2 2 Jahre.



  
Habe ich eigentlich schon jemals eine Diskussion mit dir geführt, in der ich auch nur einmal den Eindruck hatte, du könntest ein vollständiges Post durchdenken?
Vermutlich nicht.

FYI: Voyager und Pioneer sind dran vorbeigerauscht und das wars. Es gab bislang nur zwei Sonden, die in eine Jupiter-Umlaufbahn eingeschwenkt sind. Galileo hat 6 Jahre bis dahin gebraucht, Juno 5. Beide waren wesentlich kleiner als es ein bemanntes Raumschiff sein würde und hatten demnach mit heute realisierbarer Raketentechnik einen weitaus höheren spezifischen Impuls zur Verfügung. Wir reden von mindestens Faktor 100, eher Faktor 1000 gegenüber Pioneer und die waren schon 1,5 mal so schnell unterwegs wie Apollo. Compi hat nicht umsonst von "ein paar" Swing-By-Manövern geredet, anders wäre eine bemannte Mission zum Jupiter nicht realisierbar. Dafür kannst du aber rund ein Jahrzehnt Flugzeit einplanen.




compisucher schrieb:


> Du, bevor ich im zivilen Leben einen auf Bauigel + Architekt gemacht habe, war ich von 1985 bis 1992 Alpha-Jet Pilot in Fürsty.
> Und für die Fitness habe ich die Dreierkombi aus 1 Glas Rotwein am Abend + 1 h Hundegassi/Tag und jede Woche 1 km Schwimmen im Schwimmbad meines Vertrauens
> 
> Und ja, so ein flight with no return würde ich machen...



Ich sag ja nicht, dass man nicht so fit sein kann. Ich sag nur dass es schon eine sehr spezielle Geisteshaltung braucht, um sich in so jungen Jahren und so guter Verfassung auf eine Suizidmission zu begeben. Wenn du weißt, dass du z.B. krankheitsbedingt in 3-4 Jahren sterben wirst, ist es schon zu spät. Du musst mit spätestens 60, eher mit 50 los, um halbwegs auszuschließen, dass du nach der Landung für nichts mehr zu gebrauchen ist. Ggf. stellst du dann aber, wenn du mit 60 angekommen bist, fest, dass du noch locker 30-40 Jahre leben könntest. Aber nur noch Nahrung und Sauerstoff für 30-40 Stunden hast.
mal eben 50% seines erwachsenen Lebens wegwerfen...
Ich will nicht anzweifeln, dass es Leute gibt, die trotzdem ja sagen. Aber ob das diejenigen sind, die man ins Zentrum einer Billionen teuren Mission stellen muss in der Hoffnung, dass ihre nun doch etwas merkwürdige Geisteshaltung nach einem Jahrzehnt Einsamkeit und Zeit zum Nachdenken unverändert ist? Suizidgefährdete sind für gewöhnlich nicht verlässlichste Grundlage.


----------



## RyzA (18. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Wie findet ihr den Film "Passengers" eigentlich. Der hat auch ein ähnliches Thema. Ich finde den gut gemacht.

"Sunshine" ist auch geil... aber noch unrealistischer.


----------



## Threshold (18. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



RtZk schrieb:


> Zum Jupiter dauert es mit einer Sonde 1 Jahre, ein Raumschiff dürfte schneller dort sein, der Pluto ist natürlich eine andere Nummer, da hat New Horizon ja 9 Jahre hin gebraucht, mit einem anständigen Antrieb (Fusionsantrieb, wohl möglich, wenn man in die Entwicklung dieser Technik mal wirklich viel Geld investieren würde) dürfte es jedoch in annehmbarer Zeit möglich sein.
> Alpha Centauri ist natürlich eine andere Nummer



Ein Raumschiff ist garantiert nicht schneller. Man braucht Treibstoff um Masse zu beschleunigen. Eine kleine Sonde ist kein Problem, ein großen Raumschiff eine andere Nummer. Dazu kommt, dass eine Sonde kein Problem damit hat, mal mit 10g zwei Tage lange eine Schleife zu fliegen. Ein Mensch klappt nach ein paar Minuten weg.

Und das Problem Antrieb ist, dass es aktuell nichts Besseres gibt als der Standard chemische Antrieb. Nichts erzeugt mehr Schub pro Zeiteinheit. Mit einem Ionenantrieb kann man lange beschleunigen, aber insgesamt ist das Ding recht langsam. Fluchtgeschwindigkeit erreicht man damit nicht.
Im Grunde genommen machen wir nichts anderes als immer das dritte Newtonsche Gesetz zu nutzen. Du brauchst also etwas, das man möglichst rasch hinter raus ballern kann, damit es schnell nach vorne geht. Und im Augenblick sind das chemische Antriebe und es ist derzeit auch nichts in Sicht, was da mehr Schub bringt.
Es gab mal die Idee, Atombomben am Heck zu zünden und so für einen Vortrieb zu sorgen. Aber die Sache hat man schnell wieder fallen gelassen.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Wie findet ihr den Film "Passengers" eigentlich. Der hat auch ein ähnliches Thema. Ich finde den gut gemacht.
> 
> "Sunshine" ist auch geil... aber noch unrealistischer.



Na ja. Ich hab keine Ahnung, was man 80 Jahre lang so macht. Die Zeitspanne am Ende ging etwas unter. Das hätte mich mehr interessiert, was sie sich erzählen, wenn sie im 30. Jahr am Esstisch sitzen.


----------



## RtZk (18. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Wie findet ihr den Film "Passengers" eigentlich. Der hat auch ein ähnliches Thema. Ich finde den gut gemacht.
> 
> "Sunshine" ist auch geil... aber noch unrealistischer.



Naja, Passengers fande ich eher mäßig, ist halt mehr eine Romanze als alles andre.
Sunshine ist halt mehr Scifi als alles andere, fand ich auch eher mäßig. 
Von den "Weltraum" Filmen fand ich den Marsianer und Interstellar mit Abstand am Besten.


----------



## RyzA (18. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



RtZk schrieb:


> Von den "Weltraum" Filmen fand ich den Marsianer und Interstellar mit Abstand am Besten.


Ja die finde ich auch sehr gut. 

Oder "Gravity".


----------



## Two-Face (18. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Keine Ahnung, was alle immer mit _Interstellar_ haben.

Der Film war doch voller Klischees und dazu noch viel zu hanebüchen, um als Meisterwerk durchzugehen.
Da war Kubricks Odyssee doch weit besser.


----------



## RyzA (18. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Ich finde sowohl "2001" ein Meisterwerk als auch "Interstellar". Beide Filme sind auf ihre Weise sehr gut.
Ich habe auch beide Filme  in meiner Bluray Sammlung (genauso  wie die anderen hier genannten Filme). Da gehören sie auf jeden Fall hin.


----------



## compisucher (19. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich sag ja nicht, dass man nicht so fit sein kann. Ich sag nur dass es schon eine sehr spezielle Geisteshaltung braucht, um sich in so jungen Jahren und so guter Verfassung auf eine Suizidmission zu begeben. Wenn du weißt, dass du z.B. krankheitsbedingt in 3-4 Jahren sterben wirst, ist es schon zu spät. Du musst mit spätestens 60, eher mit 50 los, um halbwegs auszuschließen, dass du nach der Landung für nichts mehr zu gebrauchen ist. Ggf. stellst du dann aber, wenn du mit 60 angekommen bist, fest, dass du noch locker 30-40 Jahre leben könntest. Aber nur noch Nahrung und Sauerstoff für 30-40 Stunden hast.
> mal eben 50% seines erwachsenen Lebens wegwerfen...
> Ich will nicht anzweifeln, dass es Leute gibt, die trotzdem ja sagen. Aber ob das diejenigen sind, die man ins Zentrum einer Billionen teuren Mission stellen muss in der Hoffnung, dass ihre nun doch etwas merkwürdige Geisteshaltung nach einem Jahrzehnt Einsamkeit und Zeit zum Nachdenken unverändert ist? Suizidgefährdete sind für gewöhnlich nicht verlässlichste Grundlage.



Deine Überlegungen sind schon prinzipiell richtig.
Würde ja mit meinen 53 genau in dein Raster fallen 
Aber ernsthaft:
Jedem dürfte klar sein, dass solch eine bemannte Mission eine ohne Wiederkehr wäre.
Wir der werte Threshold weiter unten angeführt hat, müssten die swing-by Manöver an den zu besuchenden Planeten sanfter als die von den aktuellen Sonden statt finden:
Swing-by – Wikipedia
Aus meinem Archiv: Swing-by | Erkenntnishorizont

Allerdings war selbst bei Voyager oder NewHorizon die maximale G-Kraft ca. 4 g und keine 10 g, was über einen Zeitraum von mehreren Tage auch noch zu viel für einen Menschen ist.
Mit entsprechender Kursgestaltung lässt sich das bei gleicher Effizienz (Geschwindigkeitszuwachs) auch auf unter 2 g drücken.
Um den maximalen Zuwachs von 12 km/s am Jupiter zu realisieren, wäre das Manöver ca. 14 Tage lang.

Die logische Schlussfolgerung wäre, dass das HYPOTHETISCHE Raumschiff eben nicht nur Manöver-Triebwerke, sondern auch zusätzliche Haupttriebwerke bekommen müsste.

Der initiale Start aus dem Erd- oder Mondorbit würde man wohl am ehesten mit Wasserstoff-Sauerstoff Raketen bewerkstelligen.

Als Marschtriebwerke würden sich Ionenantrieb durchaus eignen.
Alle Zahlen ganz grob: Mit Beryllium als Masse für die Ionen könnte man innerhalb von einem halben Jahr mit 20 to Beryllium ein 500 to Raumschiff um weitere 5 km/s beschleunigen.

Die Antriebs-Methodik mit Mini-Atombomben könnte bei deutlich weniger Treibstoffmasse (ca. 1to) sogar für ca. 20km/s sorgen, was allerdings für in situ Untersuchungen bei den Planeten ein fast zu hohe Geschwindigkeit wäre.

Elegant fände ich die Antriebsart Sonnensegel, die bis ca. Jupiter ganz gut funktioniert, danach lässt der Strahlungsdruck schon merklich nach:
Sonnensegel (Raumfahrt) – Wikipedia
Allerdings sind hier die Geschwindigkeitszuwächse eher bescheiden oder man brächte wirklich kilometergroße Segel um an den Ionenantrieb heranzukommen.

Das Kernthema ist das Wohnmodul:
Man wird keine milliardenschwere Investition tätigen wollen, wenn nur ein einziger Irrer an Bord wäre, fällt der aus, wäre die Mission gescheitert.
Also bedarf es einer Besatzung von sicherlich 4-6  Mann/Frau, damit Themen wie soziale Spannungen , Einsamkeitswahn  und sonstige Ängste Probleme und Krankheiten in Zaum gehalten werden können.

Jeder kann sich mit dem Taschenrechner nun selbst ausrechnen, wie groß das Raumschiff sein müsste.
Die ISS hat grob einen Monatsbedarf an Vorräten und Wasser bei 6 Mann Besatzung von ca. 2,7 to.:
1. Versorgung einer Raumstation / Germany / ESA in your country / ESA
Dabei hat die Raumstation eine Gesamtleermasse von ca. 450 to:
Internationale Raumstation – Wikipedia

Nehmen wir mal an, dass eine Apparatur wie die ISS prinzipiell ausreichend Platz bieten würde:
450to
Jetzt wird es rein hypothetisch für eine 10 Jahresmission:
Um quasi eine psychologische Restüberlebenschance den Raumfahrern bieten zu können, müsse man einen automatisches Kyrogenese-Modul (Kälteschlaf) mit anheften: 
+250to
Vorräte für 10  Jahre:
320 to
zusätzliche Abschirmung gegen Strahlung
+200to
Kleinstraumschiffe zur Planetenerkundung und robotische Sonden:
+1000to (incl. Treibstoff)
Ersatzteile/3D-Drucker usw zum Erhalt des Raumschiffes ca. die Hälfte des Wohnmodulgewichtes:
900to/2 = 450to
Zusätzlicher Antrieb für 10 Jahre, Ionenantrieb:
ca. 50to
Treibstoff:
200to Beryllium
Lagerkonstruktion für Treibstoff, Vorräte usw.:
50to

somit nicht vollständig:
ca. 2.970 to wären wohl zu beschleunigen und zunächst in den Orbit zu bringen

Um diese Masse auf erste Fluchtgeschwingigkeit zu bringen, bedarf des ca. die 3fache Masse an Sauerstoff + Wasserstoff, nebst Triebwerken usw:
9.000 to

Masse Raumschiff beim Start ca.:
12.000 to

DAS ist die Herausforderung...


----------



## Gimmick (19. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Also Plan B:
Triebwerke an die ISS basteln und alles gut mit Gaffer Tape festmachen.


----------



## Adi1 (19. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



compisucher schrieb:


> Nehmen wir mal an, dass eine Apparatur wie die ISS prinzipiell ausreichend Platz bieten würde:
> 450to
> Jetzt wird es rein hypothetisch für eine 10 Jahresmission:
> Um quasi eine psychologische Restüberlebenschance den Raumfahrern bieten zu können, müsse man einen automatisches Kyrogenese-Modul (Kälteschlaf) mit anheften:
> ...



Naja,

das sind ja alles nur Schätzungen auf Basis der ISS, welche in ca. 400 km Höhe die Erde umkreist.

Bei weiteren Reisen müssen alle Systeme mindestens 3-fach ausfallsicher konstruiert werden,
sonst würde doch keiner solch eine Harakiri-Aktion mitmachen.
Ich würde jetzt mal deine angenohmene Masse deines Raumschiffs verzehnfachen.

Und selbst das wird nicht reichen. 

Der Jupiter und seine Monde sind eh irrrelevant.

Wenn es raus gehen muss, dann zum Mars,
oder ganz weit weg.

Der Mars wäre wohl noch in Reichweite,
außerhalb unseres Sonnensystem jedoch undenkbar.


----------



## RtZk (19. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Es macht keinen Sinn so etwas auf der Erde zu bauen, genauso wie die ISS müsste man auch hier einzelne Teile hoch schießen und im All zusammenbauen.


----------



## RyzA (19. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Nochmal meine Frage welche ich vor einigen Seiten schon mal gestellt habe:

Da hier in dem Thread hauptsächlich über Astronomie, Naturwissenschaften und Technik/Raumfahrt gesprochen wird, wäre es vielleicht besser den Thread umzubenennen? 
In z.B. "Der Astronomie Thread" ? Dann ändere ich auch den Startbeitrag.


----------



## RtZk (19. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*

Könnte man machen, aber ich finde es recht angenehm, wenn man mal abschweifen kann ohne, dass man von einem Mod auf die Mütze bekommt^^ und nicht, dass dieser dann auf einmal pingelig wird.


----------



## Threshold (19. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Astronomie" Thread*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ja die finde ich auch sehr gut.
> 
> Oder "Gravity".



Gravity fand ich super. Der erste Filme, der sich mit Weltraumschrott befasste.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, was alle immer mit _Interstellar_ haben.
> 
> Der Film war doch voller Klischees und dazu noch viel zu hanebüchen, um als Meisterwerk durchzugehen.
> Da war Kubricks Odyssee doch weit besser.



Ich fand da auch einige Punkte nicht stimmig. Wieso sollte man auf einen Planeten umsiedeln, der nah an einem schwarzen Loch ist? Hab ich nie verstanden. 



compisucher schrieb:


> Allerdings war selbst bei Voyager oder NewHorizon die maximale G-Kraft ca. 4 g und keine 10 g, was über einen Zeitraum von mehreren Tage auch noch zu viel für einen Menschen ist.
> Mit entsprechender Kursgestaltung lässt sich das bei gleicher Effizienz (Geschwindigkeitszuwachs) auch auf unter 2 g drücken.
> Um den maximalen Zuwachs von 12 km/s am Jupiter zu realisieren, wäre das Manöver ca. 14 Tage lang.



Die 10g waren auch etwas überspitzt betrachtet. 
 Ich hatte mal gelesen, dass die Sonde, die jetzt zur Sonne fliegt und die Venus zur Beschleunigung nutzen wird -- interessant fand ich ja, dass man die Sonde nicht direkt zur Sonne schicken kann, da sie sonst von der Schwerkraft der Sonne einfach aus dem Sonnensystem geschossen würde -- die Sonde für einige Tage mit 5-6g beschleunigen wird.
Ich fand Achterbahn ja schon nervig, wenn man mit 5g für ein paar Sekunden lang in den Sitz gepresst wird. Aber über Tage? Ich weiß nicht.



compisucher schrieb:


> Die logische Schlussfolgerung wäre, dass das HYPOTHETISCHE Raumschiff eben nicht nur Manöver-Triebwerke, sondern auch zusätzliche Haupttriebwerke bekommen müsste.
> 
> Der initiale Start aus dem Erd- oder Mondorbit würde man wohl am ehesten mit Wasserstoff-Sauerstoff Raketen bewerkstelligen.
> 
> ...



Du musst das Raumschiff ja auch wieder abbremsen, ansonsten saust du am Mars vorbei oder du prallst am Mars ab und verschwindest in den Weiten des Alls. Gibt ja Sonden, denen das passiert ist, weil die Flugbahnen falsch berechnet wurden.



compisucher schrieb:


> Das Kernthema ist das Wohnmodul:
> Man wird keine milliardenschwere Investition tätigen wollen, wenn nur ein einziger Irrer an Bord wäre, fällt der aus, wäre die Mission gescheitert.
> Also bedarf es einer Besatzung von sicherlich 4-6  Mann/Frau, damit Themen wie soziale Spannungen , Einsamkeitswahn  und sonstige Ängste Probleme und Krankheiten in Zaum gehalten werden können.



Absolut wichtiges Thema. Aber niemand kann abschätzen, wie Menschen wirklich auf Stress reagieren, wie sie sich verhalten. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass man das üben kann. Man stelle sich vor, ein Unfall wie bei Apollo 13, aber kein Kontakt mit Houston möglich, weil man zu weit weg ist. Keine Ahnung, was dann an Bord ablaufen würde.



compisucher schrieb:


> Um diese Masse auf erste Fluchtgeschwingigkeit zu bringen, bedarf des ca. die 3fache Masse an Sauerstoff + Wasserstoff, nebst Triebwerken usw:
> 9.000 to
> 
> Masse Raumschiff beim Start ca.:
> ...



Und du musst auch wieder zurück kommen. Also musst du Treibstoff und Versorgungsgüter schon vorher zum Mars schicken, damit alles da ist, wenn das Raumschiff ankommt.
Dann kannst du nicht einfach sofort wieder zurück fliegen. Man muss aufm Mars ausharren können. Dafür brauchst du wieder Treibstoff und Versorgungsgüter. 
Man stelle sich vor, die Besatzung landet und findet einen zerstörten Behälter, dessen Inhalt nicht mehr zu gebrauchen ist -- Treibstoff oder Nahrungsmittel oder Wasser -- und informiert dann die Erde.
Wie lange dauert es, eine Versorgungsrakete fertig zu machen, die dann die zum Mars fliegen muss und dazu mehr Treibstoff benötigt, weil sie nicht mehr in dem Startfenster einer Marsmission ist?


----------



## behemoth85 (19. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Astronomie" Thread*

Ich glaube der idealste Weg wären zwei bemannte Missionen. Die erste würde auf dem Mars nicht landen sondern nur als Vorhut im Orbit kreisen, dafür wichtige Fracht abwerfen. Darin wären mehrere kleine Raketen die sich selbst aufstellen, positionieren und zünden können, um wieder zum Raumschiff im Orbit anzudocken. Ebenso kann sie vom Raumschif faus positioniert und gezündet werden, ein kleines Einwegtaxi. Das Raumschiff trainiert diesen Vorgang bis es sitzt und tritt dann wieder die Heimreise an. Die zweite Mission betritt dann den Mars, findet schon große Teile der Fracht vor und hat eine sichere Rückkehroption.


----------



## Adi1 (20. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Was ist Realität, Wahrheit oder Wirklichkeit?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Da hier in dem Thread hauptsächlich über Astronomie, Naturwissenschaften und Technik/Raumfahrt gesprochen wird, wäre es vielleicht besser den Thread umzubenennen?
> In z.B. "Der Astronomie Thread" ? Dann ändere ich auch den Startbeitrag.



Das ist eine gute Idee. 

Ich empfehle für Astronomiebegeisterte gerne diese Site Astrotreff - Astronomie Treffpunkt.

Schaut mal in die AstroGalerie rein,

es ist erstaunlich, was mit Amateurgeräten heutzutage möglich ist.


----------



## RtZk (20. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Astronomie" Thread*



Threshold schrieb:


> Und du musst auch wieder zurück kommen. Also musst du Treibstoff und Versorgungsgüter schon vorher zum Mars schicken, damit alles da ist, wenn das Raumschiff ankommt.
> Dann kannst du nicht einfach sofort wieder zurück fliegen. Man muss aufm Mars ausharren können. Dafür brauchst du wieder Treibstoff und Versorgungsgüter.
> Man stelle sich vor, die Besatzung landet und findet einen zerstörten Behälter, dessen Inhalt nicht mehr zu gebrauchen ist -- Treibstoff oder Nahrungsmittel oder Wasser -- und informiert dann die Erde.
> Wie lange dauert es, eine Versorgungsrakete fertig zu machen, die dann die zum Mars fliegen muss und dazu mehr Treibstoff benötigt, weil sie nicht mehr in dem Startfenster einer Marsmission ist?



Es ging ihm um den Jupiter, zum Mars braucht man wohl kaum 10 Jahre^^.
Bis der erste Mensch auf dem Mars stehen wird werden nicht viele Jahre vergehen, wie schnell das geht ist nur eine Frage des Geldes, dass die USA der Nasa zur Verfügung stellt.


----------



## Adi1 (20. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Astronomie" Thread*



RtZk schrieb:


> Es ging ihm um den Jupiter, zum Mars braucht man wohl kaum 10 Jahre^^.
> Bis der erste Mensch auf dem Mars stehen wird werden nicht viele Jahre vergehen, wie schnell das geht ist nur eine Frage des Geldes, dass die USA der Nasa zur Verfügung stellt.



Welchen Sinn soll denn eine bemannte Mission zum Jupiter (oder seinen Monden) haben?

Und auch eine bemannte Marsmission wird es so schnell nicht geben.

Vermutlich wird man den Mond als Basisstation nutzen müssen,
um das überhaupt irgendwie sinnvoll durchziehen zu können.

Und selbst das ist noch gar nicht spruchreif.


----------



## RtZk (20. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Astronomie" Thread*

Die NASA peilt 2040 an und das mit den lächerlich niedrigen Geldern die sie zur Verfügung haben, nebenbei gibt es noch massenhaft private Unternehmen mit diesem Ziel. 
Für den Mars braucht man gar keine Basisstation. 
Welchen Sinn eine Reise zu Jupiter und seinen Monden hätte? Man könnte die Monde erforschen, aber eigentlich ging es uns nur um den Ausblick .


----------



## Adi1 (20. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Astronomie" Thread*

Falls mehr als zwei Flüge zum Mars notwendig wären,
hätte solch eine Basis auf dem Mond durchaus seine Berechtigung. 

Die Monde des Jupiters erforscht man eher mit autonom funktionieren Sonden,
die sind ja ohnehin schon sauteuer.

Ein Mensch wird dort niemals seinen Fußabdruck hinterlassen.


----------



## RyzA (20. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Astronomie" Thread*



RtZk schrieb:


> Die NASA peilt 2040 an und das mit den lächerlich niedrigen Geldern die sie zur Verfügung haben, nebenbei gibt es noch massenhaft private Unternehmen mit diesem Ziel.


Eins davon könnte dieses hier sein: SpaceX – Wikipedia

Aber im Moment konzentieren die sich eher auf andere Sachen. Die versorgen die ISS  und bringen Satelliten ins All.


----------



## RtZk (20. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Astronomie" Thread*

Möglich, aber SpaceX hat noch einen weiten Weg vor sich. 
Um ehrlich zu sein, würde ich die Chinesen auch nicht außer Acht lassen, sie planen ja mittlerweile eine eigene Raumstation, da die USA wieder mal rumzicken und den politischen Scheiß nicht sein lassen können und nicht mit den Chinesen zusammenarbeiten wollen.


----------



## Adi1 (20. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Astronomie" Thread*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Eins davon könnte dieses hier sein: SpaceX – Wikipedia
> 
> Aber im Moment konzentieren die sich eher auf andere Sachen. Die versorgen die ISS  und bringen Satelliten ins All.



Naja,

damit wird es wohl auch aufhören,

wenn wir unsere irdischen Probleme nicht in den Griff bekommen.

Momentan sieht es aber nicht so aus.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Astronomie" Thread*



Threshold schrieb:


> Gravity fand ich super. Der erste Filme, der sich mit Weltraumschrott befasste.



Leider weder der erste noch der letzte, der Schrott im Weltraum war 
(Im Ernst: Ich kann nur teilweise mitreden. Nach 20 Minuten stand ich vor der Wahl: Hand an den Tisch nageln, massen-facepalm bedingte Kopfschmerzen ertragen oder ausschalten. Ich hab mich für letzteres entschieden.)



> Ich fand da auch einige Punkte nicht stimmig. Wieso sollte man auf einen Planeten umsiedeln, der nah an einem schwarzen Loch ist? Hab ich nie verstanden.



Das schwarze Loch war eher nebensächlich, ausgehend vom Basissetting hatte die Menschheit nur zwei Möglichkeiten: 
-verrecken
-auf einen Planeten kurz hinterm Wurmloch umsiedeln
Das hinter letzterem auch ein schwarzes Loch war, war alles andere als schön (siehe Film), aber halt nicht zu ändern und prinzipiell ja erstmal kein intollerables Problem, solange die Umlaufbahnen stabil sind. (was ich übrigens nie verstanden habe respektive wo ich mich an keine Erklärung im Film erinnern könnte: In Anbetracht der kurzen Entfernungen scheinen die Planeten direkt um das schwarze Loch zu kreisen. Wo kommt dann aber das Tateslicht her, wenn es kein Zentralgestirn gibt?)



> Die 10g waren auch etwas überspitzt betrachtet.
> Ich hatte mal gelesen, dass die Sonde, die jetzt zur Sonne fliegt und die Venus zur Beschleunigung nutzen wird -- interessant fand ich ja, dass man die Sonde nicht direkt zur Sonne schicken kann, da sie sonst von der Schwerkraft der Sonne einfach aus dem Sonnensystem geschossen würde -- die Sonde für einige Tage mit 5-6g beschleunigen wird.
> Ich fand Achterbahn ja schon nervig, wenn man mit 5g für ein paar Sekunden lang in den Sitz gepresst wird. Aber über Tage? Ich weiß nicht.



Sollten sich Beschleunigungen zwingend erforderlich sein, die über 5 g für wenige minuten/2,5 g für wenige stunden/1,5 g für wenige Tage hinausgehen, müsste man vermutlich mit Wasserbecken arbeiten. Würde das Raumschiff zwar 1-2-3 Tonnen schwerer machen (je nachdem, wieviel Bewegungsfreiheit man im Becken haben will), aber in einer isotonischen Salzlösung sollten selbst 20-30 g, zumindest liegend, machbar sein und 5 g über mehrere Tage ganz locker und solange zu tauchen ist für Menschen ohne medizinische Probleme möglich. Ggf. kann das Ganze einen doppelten Nutzen als Schutzräumlichkeit bei besonders intensiver Strahlung übernehmen und/oder man nutzt diese Hoch-G-Fähigkeit in Kombination mit einem ohnehin robust/stabilen Raumschiff für eine deutlich höhere und damit insgesamt energiesparendere Startbeschleunigung.



> Du musst das Raumschiff ja auch wieder abbremsen, ansonsten saust du am Mars vorbei oder du prallst am Mars ab und verschwindest in den Weiten des Alls. Gibt ja Sonden, denen das passiert ist, weil die Flugbahnen falsch berechnet wurden.



Man kann mit swing-by auch bremsen und der Jupiter bietet reichlich Monde für derartige Manöver. Kostet halt nur wieder Zeit und die ist bei bemannten Missionen auch teuer 



> Absolut wichtiges Thema. Aber niemand kann abschätzen, wie Menschen wirklich auf Stress reagieren, wie sie sich verhalten. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass man das üben kann. Man stelle sich vor, ein Unfall wie bei Apollo 13, aber kein Kontakt mit Houston möglich, weil man zu weit weg ist. Keine Ahnung, was dann an Bord ablaufen würde.



Unfälle sind meist das kleinere Problem. Gerade prinzipiell auf eine Situation vorbereitete Menschen verfallen im Gegensatz zum Hollywood-Klischee selten in Panik, sondern eher in einen teilnahmslos-unemotionalen Schockzustand, in dem sie rein rational-mechanistisch handeln. Die Ergebnisse sind zwar (ohne viel spezifisches Training für den einen Fehler) auch nicht optimal, wenn wir reden hier ja von Situationen die so arg sind, dass "überhaupt durchkommen" schon ein Wunder ist.
Sozial viel problematischer sind nicht-Problem-Situationen. Wenn Menschen nichts zu tun haben, gehen sie sich nämlich ganz schnell gegenseitig auf die nerven. Und wenn sie viel zu tun haben, in dem sie aber nicht einen gemeinsamen Sinn sehen (also wenn es nicht eine große Aufgabe für die ganze Manschaft gibt, sondern alle irgendwie beschäftigt werden) geraten sie sich in die quere und sind bei hoher Arbeitslast dann genauso gereizt. Die Balance zu finden ist verdammt schwierig und wir reden hier immer noch von einem halben Dutzend Suzizidgefährdeten ohne (familiäre) Bindung(sfähigkeit)en, also psychisch denkbar unpassendes Ausgangsmaterial.



> Und du musst auch wieder zurück kommen. Also musst du Treibstoff und Versorgungsgüter schon vorher zum Mars schicken, damit alles da ist, wenn das Raumschiff ankommt.



Compi will nicht zum Mars und zurück, er will zum Jupiter, ihn einmal von einem Monat aufgehen und dann erfrieren 




behemoth85 schrieb:


> Ich glaube der idealste Weg wären zwei bemannte Missionen. Die erste würde auf dem Mars nicht landen sondern nur als Vorhut im Orbit kreisen, dafür wichtige Fracht abwerfen. Darin wären mehrere kleine Raketen die sich selbst aufstellen, positionieren und zünden können, um wieder zum Raumschiff im Orbit anzudocken. Ebenso kann sie vom Raumschif faus positioniert und gezündet werden, ein kleines Einwegtaxi. Das Raumschiff trainiert diesen Vorgang bis es sitzt und tritt dann wieder die Heimreise an. Die zweite Mission betritt dann den Mars, findet schon große Teile der Fracht vor und hat eine sichere Rückkehroption.



Abgesehen davon, dass es nicht zum Mars geht:
Welche Funktion hätte die Besatzung auf der ersten Mission abgesehen von einem reinen Funktionstest?
Ich finde bemannte Raumfahrt ja ohnehin schon sinnlos, aber wenn man nicht einmal fliegt um wohin zu gelangen, dann sollte man es wirklich sein lassen.




Adi1 schrieb:


> Welchen Sinn soll denn eine bemannte Mission zum Jupiter (oder seinen Monden) haben?



"geilen Abgang haben" war der Plan.


----------



## Threshold (20. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Astronomie" Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das schwarze Loch war eher nebensächlich, ausgehend vom Basissetting hatte die Menschheit nur zwei Möglichkeiten:
> -verrecken
> -auf einen Planeten kurz hinterm Wurmloch umsiedeln
> Das hinter letzterem auch ein schwarzes Loch war, war alles andere als schön (siehe Film), aber halt nicht zu ändern und prinzipiell ja erstmal kein intollerables Problem, solange die Umlaufbahnen stabil sind. (was ich übrigens nie verstanden habe respektive wo ich mich an keine Erklärung im Film erinnern könnte: In Anbetracht der kurzen Entfernungen scheinen die Planeten direkt um das schwarze Loch zu kreisen. Wo kommt dann aber das Tateslicht her, wenn es kein Zentralgestirn gibt?)



Soweit ich das verstanden habe, haben die Menschen aus der Zukunft das Wurmloch gebaut und geschickt.
Und das mit dem schwarzen Loch ist meiner Meinung nach echt zu weit hergeholt.
Das schwarze Loch muss vorher ein Stern gewesen sein, der zur Supernova wurde. Wird ein Stern zur Supernova, ballert er rund 90% seiner Masse ins All. 
Ein schwarzes Loch hat mindestens 3 Sonnenmassen, denn sonst wird daraus ja kein schwarzes Loch. Der Stern zuvor hatte also locker 30 Sonnenmassen oder mehr. Ein Stern mit 30 Sonnenmassen hat einen Lebenszyklus von vielleicht 100 Millionen Jahren, dann ist sein Treibstoff aufgebraucht und er explodiert.
Wie sollen sich innerhalb von 100 Millionen Jahren Planeten bilden, Lebewesen entstehen, eine Sauerstoffatmosphäre erzeugen, usw.?
Das ist physikalisch einfach nur Hanebüchen. 
Und interessant ist ja, dass der Nobelpreisträger Kip Thorne wissenschaftlicher Berater war. Was zum Teufel hat er da denn beraten?

Das mit dem Licht wäre aber kein Problem, da die meisten Sternsysteme eh Doppel und Dreifachsysteme sind mit mehr als eine Sonne.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Compi will nicht zum Mars und zurück, er will zum Jupiter, ihn einmal von einem Monat aufgehen und dann erfrieren



Was will er beim Jupiter? Ich rede vom Mars. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, dass es nicht zum Mars geht:
> Welche Funktion hätte die Besatzung auf der ersten Mission abgesehen von einem reinen Funktionstest?
> Ich finde bemannte Raumfahrt ja ohnehin schon sinnlos, aber wenn man nicht einmal fliegt um wohin zu gelangen, dann sollte man es wirklich sein lassen.



Das ist wie mit dem Mond. Der Mensch musste da auch nicht hin, da man vorher schon wusste, dass da nichts los ist.
Wieso sind die Europäer überhaupt auf Erkundung gegangen? Das hat auch immer was mit Forscherdrang zu tun und da passt es eben, dass man zum Mars fliegt, denn das ist der einzige Planet neben der Erde, auf dem Menschen wirklich herumlaufen können.


----------



## compisucher (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Astronomie" Thread*



Threshold schrieb:


> Was will er beim Jupiter? Ich rede vom Mars.



also, ums vielleicht noch mal klar zu stellen und wir nicht aneinander vorbeireden.

Ich sehe ein Marsmission als prinzipiell technisch schon gelöst an. 
Egal ob USA, Russland oder China oder einer der derzeitigen privaten Investoren, 
vornehmlich aus den USA; irgendeiner wird eine solche Mission in den nächsten 1-2 Jahrzehnten auf die beine stellen - da bin ich mir sehr sicher.
Das größte Thema ist hier eigentlich ein finanzielles Thema, wenn es da oben Edelsteine einfach zum Aufsammeln gäbe oder Rohöl in Hülle und Fülle, wir wären schon längst da...

Ich hingegen rede von einer "Grand Tour" in Richtung Jupiter, Saturn, nebst interessanten Monden, meinethalben noch zu Uranus und Neptun und vor allem auch Pluto, der mir immer interessanter erscheint.
Anschließend, Raumschiff auf Kurs bringen zu einem nahe gelegenen System mit potentiellen Planeten, ab in die Kyro-Kammer und abwarten, was sich so in den nächsten 50.000 - 100.000 Jahren ergibt.

Und genau da wäre ich sehr gerne mit dabei, ob ich dann auch ein geeigneter Kandidat wäre, steht auf einem anderen Blatt...


----------



## Threshold (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Astronomie" Thread*



compisucher schrieb:


> also, ums vielleicht noch mal klar zu stellen und wir nicht aneinander vorbeireden.
> 
> Ich sehe ein Marsmission als prinzipiell technisch schon gelöst an.
> Egal ob USA, Russland oder China oder einer der derzeitigen privaten Investoren,
> ...



Ich sehe das eben nicht so. Wir können ja derzeit nicht mal zum Mond fliegen, selbst wenn wir es wollten -- eine Frau war übrigens noch nie auf dem Mond.
eine Mission zum Mars kann sowieso nur von der gesamten Menschheit gestemmt werden, sicher nicht von einer Nation und garantiert nicht von einem Privatmann.



compisucher schrieb:


> Ich hingegen rede von einer "Grand Tour" in Richtung Jupiter, Saturn, nebst interessanten Monden, meinethalben noch zu Uranus und Neptun und vor allem auch Pluto, der mir immer interessanter erscheint.
> Anschließend, Raumschiff auf Kurs bringen zu einem nahe gelegenen System mit potentiellen Planeten, ab in die Kyro-Kammer und abwarten, was sich so in den nächsten 50.000 - 100.000 Jahren ergibt.
> 
> Und genau da wäre ich sehr gerne mit dabei, ob ich dann auch ein geeigneter Kandidat wäre, steht auf einem anderen Blatt...



Und das sehe ich sowieso nicht. Wir schaffen es in den nächsten 50 Jahren nicht zum Mars, Jupiter und Saturn sind noch mal deutlich weiter weg. Die anderen Planeten erwähne ich da nicht.
Derzeit können wir Sonden hinschicken, die aber auch sehr lange brauchen. Meiner Meinung nach reichen dafür Sonden.
Vielleicht sollten wir kleinere Sonden bauen und dafür dann mehrere hinschicken, um die Kosten zu senken. Dafür gibt es ja schon Ansätze.


----------



## RtZk (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Astronomie" Thread*



Threshold schrieb:


> -- eine Frau war übrigens noch nie auf dem Mond.
> eine Mission zum Mars kann sowieso nur von der gesamten Menschheit gestemmt werden, sicher nicht von einer Nation und garantiert nicht von einem Privatmann.
> 
> Und das sehe ich sowieso nicht. Wir schaffen es in den nächsten 50 Jahren nicht zum Mars, Jupiter und Saturn sind noch mal deutlich weiter weg.



Spielt es eine Rolle ob eine Frau auf dem Mond war?
Für Missionen solcher Art sollte man nur die körperlich und geistig fittesten Menschen auswählen und der Frau macht die Genetik einen Strich durch die Rechnung, ich befürchte zwar man wird dem Druck der Medien erliegen und somit eine zusätzliche Belastung mit den auf den Weg nehmen, aber naja, würde mich nicht wundern, wenn noch ein Schwuler und ein Schwarzer dabei sein muss. 

Ich finde es übrigens schön, dass du mehr Ahnung hast als die NASA.


----------



## RyzA (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Astronomie" Thread*

Naja, das mit dem Geschlecht ist doch Quatsch. Es gab und gibt auch weibliche Astronautinnen. Die haben die harten Aufnahmetests alle geschafft dann könnten sie theoretisch auch zum Mond fliegen.


----------



## RtZk (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Astronomie" Thread*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Naja, das mit dem Geschlecht ist doch Quatsch. Es gab und gibt auch weibliche Astronautinnen. Die haben die harten Aufnahmetests alle geschafft dann könnten sie theoretisch auch zum Mond fliegen.



Haben sie, aber auf der ISS zu sein ist die eine Sache, auf einer Monate langen Reise zum Mars eine andere. Frauen können die physikalische Leistungsfähigkeit von Männern nicht erreichen, dass hat auch nichts mit Sexismus oder weiß Gott was zu tun, man muss hier einfach strickt nach Leistung die Personen aussuchen.


----------



## Threshold (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Astronomie" Thread*



RtZk schrieb:


> Spielt es eine Rolle ob eine Frau auf dem Mond war?
> Für Missionen solcher Art sollte man nur die körperlich und geistig fittesten Menschen auswählen und der Frau macht die Genetik einen Strich durch die Rechnung, ich befürchte zwar man wird dem Druck der Medien erliegen und somit eine zusätzliche Belastung mit den auf den Weg nehmen, aber naja, würde mich nicht wundern, wenn noch ein Schwuler und ein Schwarzer dabei sein muss.
> 
> Ich finde es übrigens schön, dass du mehr Ahnung hast als die NASA.



Natürlich spielt es keine Rolle und in den 60ern sind eben Männer ins All geflogen.
Aber was soll der Unsinn mit der zusätzlichen Belastung? 
Ich bin eher der Meinung, dass eine gute Mischung der Geschlechter vorteilhafter ist als wenn man nur ein Geschlecht auf die Reise schickt.
Und was hast du gegen Schwule und Schwarze im Alll?



RtZk schrieb:


> Haben sie, aber auf der ISS zu sein ist die eine Sache, auf einer Monate langen Reise zum Mars eine andere. Frauen können die physikalische Leistungsfähigkeit von Männern nicht erreichen, dass hat auch nichts mit Sexismus oder weiß Gott was zu tun, man muss hier einfach strickt nach Leistung die Personen aussuchen.



Wie? Ernsthaft? Frauen sind nicht in der Lage, die Leistung eines Mannes im All zu erbringen? Gaaaanz dünnes Eis. 
Und das ist ja das Problem, wenn du zum Mars fliegst. Man hat letztendlich keine Ahnung, was wirklich entscheidend ist.


----------



## RtZk (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Astronomie" Thread*

Ich glaube du hast nicht verstanden was ich damit aussagen wollte, mir ging es darum, dass man auf Grund von Leistung und Fähigkeiten auf so eine Mission geschickt werden sollte und nicht wegen Quoten. 
Ja, sind sie nicht, außer du erklärst mir wie eine Frau die physikalische Leistungsfähigkeit eines Mannes erbringen soll.


----------



## Threshold (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Astronomie" Thread*



RtZk schrieb:


> Ich glaube du hast nicht verstanden was ich damit aussagen wollte, mir ging es darum, dass man auf Grund von Leistung und Fähigkeiten auf so eine Mission geschickt werden sollte und nicht wegen Quoten.



Wer redet von Quoten? Wieso ist denn Armstrong der erste Mensch aufm Mond gewesen? Weil er der Beste von allen war? Sicher nicht.



RtZk schrieb:


> Ja, sind sie nicht, außer du erklärst mir wie eine Frau die physikalische Leistungsfähigkeit eines Mannes erbringen soll.



Welche physikalische Leistungsfähigkeit? Wichtig ist, dass die Menschen fit bleiben, denn in Schwerelosigkeit bauen Knochen und Muskeln extrem schnell ab.
Und was schweres heben kann da jeder.
Also was soll das sein? Erkläre doch mal.


----------



## RtZk (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Astronomie" Thread*

Ganz einfach, um so fitter du bist, um so langsamer bauen sich die Muskeln ab und um so weniger du hast, um so eher ist der Großteil abgebaut. Ein Mann hat bedeutend mehr Muskelmasse als eine Frau, würde sie für die normalen Tätigkeiten in diesem Umfang im Alltag aber nicht benötigen, hier sind sie jedoch ein erheblicher Vorteil.
In den 60ern hatten man von wenig Ahnung, dementsprechend ist das ein schlechtes Argument.
Wer von Quoten redet? "es war noch keine Frau auf dem Mond" , du eventuell? Oder wie soll man das sonst interpretieren?


----------



## compisucher (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Astronomie" Thread*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich sehe das eben nicht so. Wir können ja derzeit nicht mal zum Mond fliegen, selbst wenn wir es wollten -- eine Frau war übrigens noch nie auf dem Mond.
> eine Mission zum Mars kann sowieso nur von der gesamten Menschheit gestemmt werden, sicher nicht von einer Nation und garantiert nicht von einem Privatmann.



Grob 125 Mrd. US Dollar:
Bemannter Marsflug – Wikipedia

Pläne und die notwendige Technik gibt es mehrfach, denke in der Tat, es ist alleinig ein Thema der Finanzierung.
Wäre ein "Druckmittel" wie damals der kalte Krieg da, würde man auch recht schnell wieder auf dem Mond sein.
Die NASA hat z. B. ihre drei weiteren verbliebenen Saturn 5 Raketen schlichtweg eingemottet, rein theoretisch könnte man sogar die mit 1970ger Technik wieder reaktivieren.
Praktisch würde man die Raketen einfach nachbauen.
Die SpaceShuttles sind ja nicht wg. den Unfällen ausrangiert worden, sondern weil einfach der Geldhahn abgedreht wurde und der Transport mit den Russen schlichtweg billiger war und ist.
In dem Augenblick, wo Geld eine untergeordnete Rolle spielt oder das erwartete Ergebnis höher als die Finanzierungskosten sind, wird es weitergehen.

Ich setze auf Musk & Co., denke Weltraumtourismus usw. könnte in der Tat die Gelder einbringen, damit solche Leutz dann ehrgeizigere Ziele verfolgen können.

Auch Typen wie Columbus, Vasco da Gama usw. haben ihre Abenteuerlust nur  Dank Sponsoring ausleben können.


----------



## RtZk (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Astronomie" Thread*

In nicht allzu ferner Zukunft werden die Chinesen den USA den Platz an der Weltspitze streitig machen und da wird auch ein umfassendes Raumprogramm dazu gehören, spätestens dann wird auch von den USA wieder beträchtlich mehr Geld in derlei Programme fließen.


----------



## Gimmick (22. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Astronomie" Thread*



RtZk schrieb:


> Ich glaube du hast nicht verstanden was ich damit aussagen wollte, mir ging es darum, dass man auf Grund von Leistung und Fähigkeiten auf so eine Mission geschickt werden sollte und nicht wegen Quoten.
> Ja, sind sie nicht, außer du erklärst mir wie eine Frau die physikalische Leistungsfähigkeit eines Mannes erbringen soll.



Bei wirklich langen Missionen dürfte eine psychologisch stabile Gruppe wichtiger sein. Da gibt es bestimmt Studien zu wie groß der Männer/Frauen-Anteil bei einer bestimmten Gruppengröße sein sollte.


----------



## Tilfred (22. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Astronomie" Thread*



Gimmick schrieb:


> Bei wirklich langen Missionen dürfte eine psychologisch stabile Gruppe wichtiger sein. Da gibt es bestimmt Studien zu wie groß der Männer/Frauen-Anteil bei einer bestimmten Gruppengröße sein sollte.



Damit auch die entsprechenden Dosen an Neid, Streit oder Ärger vorhanden sind. 

Deswegen tendiere ich zu geschlechtslosen Menschen wie auch die "Götter" welche sind.


----------



## compisucher (22. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Astronomie" Thread*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Deswegen tendiere ich zu geschlechtslosen Menschen wie auch die "Götter" welche sind.



  

Däniken, ick hör dir tapsen...


----------



## Tilfred (22. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Astronomie" Thread*



compisucher schrieb:


> Däniken, ick hör dir tapsen...



Auch Däniken, als alter Jesuit/Katholik darf etwas Wahrheit verbreiten. Und er hat mir gezeigt daß es zu biblischen
Zeiten hochentwickelte Technik gab.


----------



## RyzA (22. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Astronomie" Thread*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Auch Däniken, als alter Jesuit/Katholik darf etwas Wahrheit verbreiten. Und er hat mir gezeigt daß es zu biblischen
> Zeiten hochentwickelte Technik gab.


Hast du schon wieder zuviel Heu aus dem Pferdestall geraucht?


----------



## compisucher (22. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Astronomie" Thread*

Zu Däniken (den ich im Übrigen ebenso sehr intensiv gelesen habe und durchaus fasziniert war) habe ich mittlerweile ein mutmaßlich abweichende Einstellung zu dir, werter Tilfred.

Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob wir uns jetzt OT bewegen, aber das schlüssigste Argument, dass eben nicht Aliens uns schon besucht haben ist dies,
dass selbst für wesentlich höher entwickelte ET-Zivs. der Weltraum verdammt groß ist und eine gezielte Reise ins Sol-System:

1) unwahrscheinlich ist: bei paar hundert Mrd. Sterne genau ein System herauszusuchen, auf dem Leben existiert, ist kurz vor einem Sechser im Lotto

2) extrem aufwändig + teuer ist: auch hochtechnisierte Ziv. werden sehr selektiv einzelne Systeme (in deren Nähe) sich heraussuchen und (langsam) kolonisieren

3) für uns eher tödlich ist: Es gibt eigentlich nur diese großen Motivatoren: Ruhm, Ehre und Reichtum und Unterwerfung (aus menschlicher Sicht) oder bestenfalls Flucht aus einem untergehenden Sternensystem (warum auch immer): 
Ich glaube (schwierig, das mit dem glauben) einfach nicht, dass DIE uns ein paar Nasca-Linien und Pyramiden hinterlassen haben und friedfertig wieder abgedüst sind. 
Die hätten uns doch unterworfen und eine eigene Ziv. hier aufgebaut - zumal deren Metabolismus gemäß den Berichten sehr ähnlich des Unsrigen ist. 
So viele erdähnliche Planeten wird es nun auch nicht geben. Ideal für eine Kolonie - schlecht für die Ureinwohner.

4) Wenn so ein Raumschiff dann doch in friedfertiger Absicht hier aufgetaucht wäre, würden wir doch heutzutage deren Nachlass erkennen müssen.
Egal wie groß der tech. Fortschritt auch ist, ist es gleichermaßen eine irrsinnige logistische Meisterleistung, ein paar Aliens Lichtjahre hinweg ins Sol-System zu bringen und Überreste dieser 
Logistik müsste man zwangsweise finden (z. B. Versorgungbasen auf dem Mond; zurückgelassene Module/Einrichtungen, leere Treibstofftanks, gar nuklearer Abfall usw.)

Ich hätte kein Problem damit, wenn Däniken in einigen Punkten recht hätte - eher im Gegenteil, halte es aber aus obigen Gründen (und anderen) für extrem unwahrscheinlich.
Zur Horizonterweiterung und für über den Tellerrand schauen hat Däniken (und andere) sicherlich Gutes beigetragen.
Nicht umsonst beschäftigt sich die Fachwelt heutzutage ernsthaft mit der Suche nach Aliens und ohne seine Impulse (oder die von Carl Sagan, ohne diesen in die gleiche Schublade drücken zu wollen) wären wir evtl. noch nicht so weit.


----------



## RyzA (22. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Astronomie" Thread*



compisucher schrieb:


> Ich hätte kein Problem damit, wenn Däniken in einigen Punkten recht hätte - eher im Gegenteil, halte es aber aus obigen Gründen (und anderen) für extrem unwahrscheinlich.
> Zur Horizonterweiterung und für über den Tellerrand schauen hat Däniken (und andere) sicherlich Gutes beigetragen.
> Nicht umsonst beschäftigt sich die Fachwelt heutzutage ernsthaft mit der Suche nach Aliens und ohne seine Impulse (oder die von Carl Sagan, ohne diesen in die gleiche Schublade drücken zu wollen) wären wir evtl. noch nicht so weit.


Aber nicht wegen Erich von Däniken. Den Gedanken das es Ausserirdische geben könnte gab es ja schon viel eher.


----------



## compisucher (22. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Astronomie" Thread*

Ich würde seinen Einfluss gerade im deutschsprachigen Raum nicht unterschätzen.
persönliches Beispiel:
Ich hatte zwei Freunde auf dem Gymnasium in den 1980ger  und wir haben mit 15,16,17 alles von Däniken gelesen (und geglaubt )
Der eine ist jetzt Ing. und arbeitet an der Weiterentwicklung der Triebwerke für die Ariane Rakete und der andere sitzt bei der NASA und wertet als Exobiologe Bilder von den Planetensonden aus...
Der Looser bin ich, ich bin beim Bau als Bauigel gelandet...


----------



## Threshold (22. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Astronomie" Thread*



compisucher schrieb:


> Der Looser bin ich, ich bin beim Bau als Bauigel gelandet...



Du hast mein gesamtes Mitleid.


----------



## compisucher (22. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Astronomie" Thread*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du hast mein gesamtes Mitleid.



Danke dir (tränenwegwisch...)


----------



## Tilfred (22. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Astronomie" Thread*



compisucher schrieb:


> Zu Däniken (den ich im Übrigen ebenso sehr intensiv gelesen habe und durchaus fasziniert war) habe ich mittlerweile ein mutmaßlich abweichende Einstellung zu dir, werter Tilfred.



Er ist nicht mein Freund. Aber Hesekiel hat ein Luftfahrzeug mit Motorantrieb gesehen und beschrieben. Mit Rotoren/Flügeln und einem menschlichen Piloten.

Lustig bei dieser Geschichte ist daß Hesekiel ca ein Jahr in Quarantäne muß bis er in die getarnte Festung auf dem hohen Berg mitgenommen wird.



compisucher schrieb:


> Wenn so ein Raumschiff dann doch in friedfertiger Absicht hier aufgetaucht wäre, würden wir doch heutzutage deren Nachlass erkennen müssen.



Eher ein Uboot oder eine Ubahn. Da draußen ist nämlich Wasser. Über unserem "Himmel"/Glocke. Und es gab wie bei uns zum Beispiel "Eisenbahnschienen", vielleicht eher magnetische und 
elektrische Leitungen oder Übertrager, ähnlich wie Tesla das beschreibt. Und Millionenstädte. Es wäre was zu finden. Leider wurde hier von Millionen Menschen 40 Jahre lang aufgeräumt.
Daß egal wo ich grabe auf der "Erde" ich eben nirgends einen "PC", der 5000 Jahre alt ist, finde. Dieser wäre erkennbar weil unserer Technik weit voraus!


----------



## compisucher (22. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Astronomie" Thread*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Er ist nicht mein Freund. Aber Hesekiel hat ein Luftfahrzeug mit Motorantrieb gesehen und beschrieben. Mit Rotoren/Flügeln und einem menschlichen Piloten.


Diese Textstelle aus der Bibel habe ich schon garantiert 20 mal gelesen.
Ich kann und will es nicht abschließend bewerten.
Richtig ist, dass hier abweichend von praktisch allen anderen Bibeltexten, etwas ungewöhnlich technisches und sehr exakt beschrieben wurde.



Tilfred schrieb:


> Eher ein Uboot oder eine Ubahn. Da draußen ist nämlich Wasser. Über unserem "Himmel"/Glocke. Und es gab wie bei uns zum Beispiel "Eisenbahnschienen", vielleicht eher magnetische und
> elektrische Leitungen oder Übertrager, ähnlich wie Tesla das beschreibt. Und Millionenstädte. Es wäre was zu finden. Leider wurde hier von Millionen Menschen 40 Jahre lang aufgeräumt.
> Daß egal wo ich grabe auf der "Erde" ich eben nirgends einen "PC", der 5000 Jahre alt ist, finde. Dieser wäre erkennbar weil unserer Technik weit voraus!



Du meinst Unterseeisch wäre was - hmmm...
Dann müsste man ja evtl. an Stellen suchen, die "damals" evtl. auch teilweise Festland waren (Nordsee/Mittelmeer usw.)
Wie meinst du das mit "40  Jahren".
Wenn, dann waren die Ereignisse ja eher vor 4.000 oder vielleicht sogar 40.000 Jahren, oder?


----------



## Tilfred (22. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Astronomie" Thread*



compisucher schrieb:


> Diese Textstelle aus der Bibel habe ich schon garantiert 20 mal gelesen.
> Ich kann und will es nicht abschließend bewerten.
> Richtig ist, dass hier abweichend von praktisch allen anderen Bibeltexten, etwas ungewöhnlich technisches und sehr exakt beschrieben wurde.



Nicht nur die eine Stelle lesen sondern den ganzen Hesekiel. Er beschreibt nachher und vermisst die ganze Anlage maßstäblich. Zum Nachbauen/zeichnen.

Das "Flugzeug", eher eine Art Helikopter, beschreibt er eher missverständlich und sehr wage. Aber er hat ein Symbol oder eine Nummer darauf erkannt und 
nennt es deswegen die "Herrlichkeit des Herrn". Hesekiel hat als Hohepriester im Tempel vergleichbare technische Dinge oder sogar Pläne davon gesehen. 
Auch mit Herrschaftszeichen und Nummerierung. Wie heute bei, zum Beispiel, Militärtechnik.



compisucher schrieb:


> Du meinst Unterseeisch wäre was - hmmm...
> Dann müsste man ja evtl. an Stellen suchen, die "damals" evtl. auch teilweise Festland waren (Nordsee/Mittelmeer usw.)
> Wie meinst du das mit "40  Jahren"



Tief im Meer und auf hohen Bergen. Da wo Menschen eben schlecht bis gar nicht hinkommen. Da ist noch was. Es gibt zum Beispiel
"heilige" und deswegen verbotene Abschnitte in Gebirgen. 

40 Jahre lang hat ein "Gott" ein Volk unterjocht um ihm seine Aufgabe zu erfüllen. Aufzuräumen. Nachzulesen in den Büchern Mose
und Josua. Die waren weder Sklaven in Ägypten noch wollten die da unbedingt weg. Sie waren das ägyptische Volk samt Pharao! 

A-Mose?, Tut-Mose? und Hatschepsut, die wahrscheinlich auch mit "göttlicher" DNA geschwängert wurde. Wie später Maria. Und noch 
so einige.


----------



## compisucher (22. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Astronomie" Thread*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Nicht nur die eine Stelle lesen sondern den ganzen Hesekiel. Er beschreibt nachher und vermisst die ganze Anlage maßstäblich. Zum Nachbauen/zeichnen.


Du sprichst Kapitel 40 ff. an, oder? (bin ein bisschen Bibelfest...)




Tilfred schrieb:


> Tief im Meer und auf hohen Bergen. Da wo Menschen eben schlecht bis gar nicht hinkommen. Da ist noch was. Es gibt zum Beispiel
> "heilige" und deswegen verbotene Abschnitte in Gebirgen.
> 
> 40 Jahre lang hat ein "Gott" ein Volk unterjocht um ihm seine Aufgabe zu erfüllen. Aufzuräumen. Nachzulesen in den Büchern Mose
> ...



Gut, diese heiligen Stätten gibt es praktisch bei jedem Volk und ist kein Merkmal alleinig des jüdischen Glaubens.
Theoretisch müsste man z. B. auf dem Ararat oder in den Black Mountains in Wales oder Kailash in Tibet dann was finden...
Selbst wenn man annimmt, dass es vor 10.000 Jahren nur ein paar Millionen Menschen gab und die Aliens zu Tausenden gekommen wären, dürfte es dennoch genügend Regionen geben, 
die neverever was davon mitbekommen haben und dennoch heilige Stätten haben.

Das mit der DNA zweifle ich dann doch sehr an.
Schau, wir haben 99,2% DNA Übereinstimmung mit einem Hausschwein und 99,995% DNA Übereinstimmung mit einem Bonobo-Schimpansen.
Die Paarung indes ist noch nicht wirklich gelungen...
Ich hege starke Zweifel, dass welche Aliens auch immer in der Lage sind, extraterristische DNA in terristische DNA zu implementieren, thats very, very complicated...
Ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen, das so viel Übereinstimmung zwischen zwei biologisch aktiven Welten, die Lichtjahre getrennt sind auch noch vorhanden ist.

GEN-Experimente oder DNA Beeinflussung schon eher, das schaffen sogar wir schon...

Also: Göttlicher Samen dürfte rar in uns sein, nachgewiesen ist jedoch z. B. Neandertaler-Genom...


----------



## RtZk (22. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Astronomie" Thread*

Tilfred du solltest wirklich mal weniger kiffen.


----------



## Threshold (22. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Astronomie" Thread*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Eher ein Uboot oder eine Ubahn. Da draußen ist nämlich Wasser. Über unserem "Himmel"/Glocke. Und es gab wie bei uns zum Beispiel "Eisenbahnschienen", vielleicht eher magnetische und
> elektrische Leitungen oder Übertrager, ähnlich wie Tesla das beschreibt. Und Millionenstädte. Es wäre was zu finden. Leider wurde hier von Millionen Menschen 40 Jahre lang aufgeräumt.
> Daß egal wo ich grabe auf der "Erde" ich eben nirgends einen "PC", der 5000 Jahre alt ist, finde. Dieser wäre erkennbar weil unserer Technik weit voraus!



über der Glocke ist Wasser? Wie viel denn? Und wieso bricht die Glocke anhand der Wassermassen nicht ein?
Und wieso ist dann die Sonne 150 Millionen Kilometer entfernt? Zwischen Erde und Sonne ist Wasser? Wie kommt das denn dahin?


----------



## compisucher (22. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Astronomie" Thread*

Ach, ich finde solche Diskussionsansätze für durchaus interessant.

Mal was anderes, 
ich habe ja oben meinen Schulfreund, den Exobiologen kurz angesprochen...
Hört sich jetzt irre an, aber bei der NASA sind die sich nicht sicher, ob dat Teil doch nicht ein Raumschiffwrack ist.
Die theoretischen Größen ergeben sich ja ausschließlich durch Albedo-Messungen und schwanken zw. 160 m bis 800 m Länge und ca. 30 bis 150 m Breite und 30 bis 80 m Tiefe, 
Licht-+ Radiobeobachtungstechnisch sieht man ja nur ein undefinierten "Lichtklecks".
Wenn die Größen ab ca. 350*30*30 (oder größer) der Wahrheit am nächsten wäre, ergeben sich aus allen bisherigen Rechenmodelle der Entstehung Rätsel auf.
Eigentlich, gemäß der uns bekannten Mathematik und Physik und gemäß der Eigenschaften von uns bisher bekannten Körpern, müsste das Teil schon längst auf dem jahrmillionenweiten Weg zu uns auseinander gebrochen sein.


----------



## Threshold (22. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Astronomie" Thread*

Man könnte den Thread auch in "Naturwissenschaft Thread" umbenennen, um eben alles abzudecken, was mit Naturwissenschaft zu tun hat, also nicht nur Astronomie sondern auch Geologie, Biologie, Physik, usw.


----------



## compisucher (22. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Astronomie" Thread*

Hätte was, weil interdisziplinär zu diskutieren erweitert den Horizont (bei mir )


----------



## Threshold (22. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Astronomie" Thread*



compisucher schrieb:


> Hätte was, weil interdisziplinär zu diskutieren erweitert den Horizont (bei mir )



Ich hab auch nichts dagegen, mal die flache Erde zu diskutieren bzw. zu erklären, wie man feststellen kann, dass wir auf einer rotierenden Kugel leben, die am Äquator eine Drehgeschwindigkeit von 1660Km/h erreicht. Allerdings werden Umdrehungen ja in Zeiteinheiten gemessen und nicht in Geschwindigkeit.
Und wenn man dann sagt, dass die Erde 24 Stunden braucht 1x um sich selbst zu drehen, relativiert sich die Äquatorgeschwindigkeit wieder.


----------



## compisucher (22. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Astronomie" Thread*

Irgendwie ist mir jetzt gerade schwindlig, ich vertrage doch kein Karussell.
Warum musstest du mich daran erinnern, dass wir hier in D. gerade mit > Schallgeschwindigkeit rotieren????


----------



## Threshold (22. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Astronomie" Thread*



compisucher schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist mir jetzt gerade schwindlig, ich vertrage doch kein Karussell.
> Warum musstest du mich daran erinnern, dass wir hier in D. gerade mit > Schallgeschwindigkeit rotieren????



Ja, es wird ja immer mit dem drehenden Tennisball argumentiert, bei dem das Wasser auch wegfliegt.
Legt man aber den Ball auf den Tisch und lässt ihn 1x in 24 Stunden um sich selbst drehen, passiert gar nichts.
Ich sage ja immer, dass der Stundenzeiger einer Analoguhr doppelt so schnell ist wie die Erde. Und niemand wird ernsthaft behaupten, dass der Stundenzeiger schnell ist.


----------



## RyzA (22. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Astronomie" Thread*



Threshold schrieb:


> Man könnte den Thread auch in "Naturwissenschaft Thread" umbenennen, um eben alles abzudecken, was mit Naturwissenschaft zu tun hat, also nicht nur Astronomie sondern auch Geologie, Biologie, Physik, usw.


Habe ich jetzt gemacht. Sollte dann aber die letzte  Änderung gewesen sein.


----------



## Threshold (22. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Astronomie" Thread*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Habe ich jetzt gemacht. Sollte dann aber die letzte Änderung sein.



Flacherde Thread.


----------



## RyzA (22. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hab auch nichts dagegen, mal die flache Erde zu diskutieren bzw. zu erklären, wie man feststellen kann, dass wir auf einer rotierenden Kugel leben, die am Äquator eine Drehgeschwindigkeit von 1660Km/h erreicht. Allerdings werden Umdrehungen ja in Zeiteinheiten gemessen und nicht in Geschwindigkeit.
> Und wenn man dann sagt, dass die Erde 24 Stunden braucht 1x um sich selbst zu drehen, relativiert sich die Äquatorgeschwindigkeit wieder.


Das die Erde im Durchschnitt mit 30km/s um die Sonne kreist bekommt man auch nicht mit.


----------



## Threshold (22. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Das die Erde im Durchschnitt mit 30km/s um die Sonne kreist bekommt auch nicht mit.



Die Erde braucht 365 Tage, um die Sonne 1x zu umkreisen. Also 730x muss der Stundenzeigen die Analoguhr umrunden. Das ist echt viel und dauert eben ewig. 
Und bevor du ankommst --  -- die Sonne braucht samt Anhang 225 Millionen Jahre um das Zentrum der Galaxie 1x zu umrunden. *Das* ist echt lange. 
Das relativiert eben die Geschwindigkeit von 250km/s.
Ach ja, die Andromeda Galaxie "saust"  mit 300km/s auf die Milchstraße zu. Trotzdem dauert das noch 5 Milliarden Jahre, bis sie da ist.


----------



## Adi1 (22. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*

Naja, das sind ja Schätzungen. 

In 4 bis 10 Mrd. Jahren sollen die Galaxien ineinander verschmelzen,

demzufolge groß sind auch die Ungenauigkeiten.


----------



## Threshold (22. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Naja, das sind ja Schätzungen.
> 
> In 4 bis 10 Mrd. Jahren sollen die Galaxien ineinander verschmelzen,
> 
> demzufolge groß sind auch die Ungenauigkeiten.



Ich würde meinen, dass die Galaxien schon dabei sind, denn der Halo aus dunkler Materie der Milchstraße hat sicher schon Kontakt mit dem Halo von Andromeda.


----------



## Adi1 (22. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich würde meinen, dass die Galaxien schon dabei sind, denn der Halo aus dunkler Materie der Milchstraße hat sicher schon Kontakt mit dem Halo von Andromeda.



Keine Ahnung, im sichtbaren Bereich ist davon noch nichts zu sehen. 

Sicher wechselwirken sie schon jetzt miteinander,

so ist es halt.


----------



## RyzA (22. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich würde meinen, dass die Galaxien schon dabei sind, denn der Halo aus dunkler Materie der Milchstraße hat sicher schon Kontakt mit dem Halo von Andromeda.


Bei 5 Milliarden Lichtjahren Entfernung?


----------



## compisucher (22. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Bei 5 Milliarden Lichtjahren Entfernung?



Neee, dat sind nur 2,5 Mio. Lichtjahre


----------



## RyzA (22. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



compisucher schrieb:


> Neee, dat sind nur 2,5 Mio. Lichtjahre


Ja sorry. Hatte nen Denkfehler.


----------



## Tilfred (22. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*

Gut nehmen wir ein naturwissenschaftliches Referat von einer seriösen Seite. Wer hat da gerade einen Link?

Ich bin mehr auf wiki unterwegs aber das wird ja angeblich nicht so anerkannt obwohl schon wert auf Quellen
gelegt wird. Und die sind zumindest seriös erscheinend. 

Wem fällt noch auf daß gerade im astronomischen Bereich, eigentlich überall, immer viel angenommen wird.
Und wenn dann gar nichts mehr einfällt: "Relativitätstheorie" oder "Einstein" zieht immer. Da sagt dann keiner
mehr was denn gegen Einstein wäre ja dumm!

Auch haben selbst Astronomen festgestellt daß in ihrem Bereich etwas, sei es noch so abstrus, so lange gilt bis 
Jemand etwas noch besseres einfällt, was ebenso fragwürdig ist. Aber es hört sich eben toll an!

Wenn zum Beispiel die schwarzen Löcher kalben und das ganze wird mit einer Grafik präsentiert die selbst auf einem Amiga
besser kommen würde, ebenso die Cern Darstellung vom entstehen der "Antimaterie" dann reicht mir das einfach nicht!

Ich spiel deswegen auch kein Pacman mehr! Einfach zu retro!


----------



## compisucher (22. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Gut nehmen wir ein naturwissenschaftliches Referat von einer seriösen Seite. Wer hat da gerade einen Link?



http://scienceblogs.de/

Die Artikel bzgl. Astronomie, Astrophysik von von den Bloggern Florian Freistetter (astrodicticum-simplex) 
Astrodicticum Simplex - Das Universum ist cool!
und Aldermarin (alpha-cephei) sind sehr lesenswert, stets aktuell und durchaus amüsant/kritisch:
Alpha Cephei - Astronomie, Raumfahrt und Funktechnik


----------



## Tilfred (22. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*

Vielen Dank für die Links!

Ein Zitat aus dem letzten Link wo es um diesen "Supermond" geht:

"Zum Abschluss ihrer Arbeit bewerten die Autoren die Signifikanz ihrer Beobachtung und räumen ein, dass die Kepler-Daten nach einer jüngeren Überarbeitung derselben den Planetenmond eher weniger wahrscheinlich gemacht haben, die Hubble-Beobachtung jedoch stark dafür spreche. Allerdings sei die Auswertung der Daten und die Korrektur von systematischen Fehlern sehr komplex gewesen und wenn man irgendetwas übersehen habe, dann könne sich das Signal auch schnell wieder in nichts auflösen. Insofern sei es geboten, der Analyse mit einer gewissen Skepsis zu begegnen. Die endgültige Bestätigung des ersten Exomondes werde noch viele Jahre weiterer Beobachtungen, auch anderer vergleichbarer Objekte, benötigen. Ein bescheidenes, mutiges Statement."

Was nun? Und sowas soll mich überzeugen?  Und von was? Das da Millionen rausgepulvert werden für : könnte vielleicht sein?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



Threshold schrieb:


> Soweit ich das verstanden habe, haben die Menschen aus der Zukunft das Wurmloch gebaut und geschickt.
> Und das mit dem schwarzen Loch ist meiner Meinung nach echt zu weit hergeholt.
> Das schwarze Loch muss vorher ein Stern gewesen sein, der zur Supernova wurde. Wird ein Stern zur Supernova, ballert er rund 90% seiner Masse ins All.
> Ein schwarzes Loch hat mindestens 3 Sonnenmassen, denn sonst wird daraus ja kein schwarzes Loch. Der Stern zuvor hatte also locker 30 Sonnenmassen oder mehr. Ein Stern mit 30 Sonnenmassen hat einen Lebenszyklus von vielleicht 100 Millionen Jahren, dann ist sein Treibstoff aufgebraucht und er explodiert.
> ...



Naja - es wird nie eine genaue größen oder Entfernungsangabe gemacht, es könnte also auch ein weitaus größeres Loch und somit ein älteres System sein. Außerdem können schwarze Löcher auch andere Systeme verschlingen und dabei können neue Körper in eine Umlaufbahn um sie gelangen. Kleptoplanetismus sozusagen. Verglichen mit Zeitreisenden Übermenschen, die stabile Wurmlöcher schaffen, ist das alles noch sehr physikalisch 



> Und interessant ist ja, dass der Nobelpreisträger Kip Thorne wissenschaftlicher Berater war. Was zum Teufel hat er da denn beraten?



Ich hab ja schonmal weiter vorne dargelegt, dass zumindest nie jemand Ahnung von Flüssigkeitsdynamiken einen Blick aufs Script geworfen hat (oder von Logik und Signaltechnik)...
Was recht solide wirkte: Die Raumschiffe und deren Bewegung im All sowie die Lichtverhältnisse dabei, der Darstellungsversuch des Wurmlochs und ggf. noch die Zeitdilatation. Vermutlich haben sie nur sehr selektiv Beratung in Anspruch genommen.



> Das mit dem Licht wäre aber kein Problem, da die meisten Sternsysteme eh Doppel und Dreifachsysteme sind mit mehr als eine Sonne.



Nenn mir ein mindestens-Dreifachsystem (Doppel mit einem schwarzen Loch wäre das halbe Jahr dunkel), in dem sich eine Sonne schon zum schwarzen Loch gewandelt hat, während die anderen munter weiterstrahlen. Normalerweise sollte es bei der Supernova den zweiten Stern zerlegen.




> Was will er beim Jupiter? Ich rede vom Mars.



Merke ich, dass du das machst. Deswegen weise ich dich daraufhin, dass derjenige dem du vermeintlichen "antworten" tust, gar keinen Bezug zu deinen Aussagen hast. Du musst die Stimmen in deinem Kopf schon von Hand zitieren, dass Forum kann dir nur hier getätigte (marsfreie) Aussagen einfügen 



> Das ist wie mit dem Mond. Der Mensch musste da auch nicht hin, da man vorher schon wusste, dass da nichts los ist.
> Wieso sind die Europäer überhaupt auf Erkundung gegangen? Das hat auch immer was mit Forscherdrang zu tun und da passt es eben, dass man zum Mars fliegt, denn das ist der einzige Planet neben der Erde, auf dem Menschen wirklich herumlaufen können.



Die Europäer hatten reichlich materielle Interessen auf ihren Reisen. Ein bemanntes Mondprogramm haben dagegen bislang nur zwei Progpagandaapparate betrieben...




RtZk schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, um so fitter du bist, um so langsamer bauen sich die Muskeln ab und um so weniger du hast, um so eher ist der Großteil abgebaut. Ein Mann hat bedeutend mehr Muskelmasse als eine Frau, würde sie für die normalen Tätigkeiten in diesem Umfang im Alltag aber nicht benötigen, hier sind sie jedoch ein erheblicher Vorteil.
> In den 60ern hatten man von wenig Ahnung, dementsprechend ist das ein schlechtes Argument.
> Wer von Quoten redet? "es war noch keine Frau auf dem Mond" , du eventuell? Oder wie soll man das sonst interpretieren?



Männer haben im Schnitt mehr Kraft, das wars aber auch schon. Und das zu einem erheblichen Teil weil sie im Schnitt schlicht größer sind. Letzteres ist im All aber ein Nachteil und ersteres vollkommen wurscht. Was zählt ist Ausdauer und Zähigkeit, da gibt es keine Geschlechtsunterschiede. Iirc sind der zentralere Schwerpunkt und die schmaleren Schultern von Frauen sogar ein Vorteil bei Bewegung in der Schwerelosigkeit.




compisucher schrieb:


> Die NASA hat z. B. ihre drei weiteren verbliebenen Saturn 5 Raketen schlichtweg eingemottet, rein theoretisch könnte man sogar die mit 1970ger Technik wieder reaktivieren.
> Praktisch würde man die Raketen einfach nachbauen.
> Die SpaceShuttles sind ja nicht wg. den Unfällen ausrangiert worden, sondern weil einfach der Geldhahn abgedreht wurde und der Transport mit den Russen schlichtweg billiger war und ist.
> In dem Augenblick, wo Geld eine untergeordnete Rolle spielt oder das erwartete Ergebnis höher als die Finanzierungskosten sind, wird es weitergehen.



Das Shuttle hat nur eine relativ begrenzte Nutzlast und ist selbst überhaupt nicht für längere Flüge geeignet, die NASA hatte nach Skylab nur noch eine 3. Saturn-V-Stufe und die liegt, genauso wie die je zwei 1. und 2. Stufen, seit einem halben Jahrhundert als Anschauungsobjekt im freien. Sowas ist nicht mehr flugtauglich, in der Regel nicht mal mehr vollständig und nachbauen wäre auch extrem schwierig, weil die Baupläne nicht mehr existieren. Der aktuell beste Launcher, der kurzfristig zu beschaffen wäre wohl Energia. Hat zwar auch nur 1,5 erfolreiche Flüge gemacht (immerhin aus 2), ist aber sogar immer wieder als Basis für neue Systeme herausgekramt worden, so dass sogar kundige Ingenieure zur Verfügung stehen dürften. Bis Anfang dieses Jahrtausends hatte die Menschheit ja sogar noch eine Einsatzbereit herumliegen, aber wenn man das Dach nicht wartet...
(ein recht weit fertig gestellter Buran soll aber noch existieren, wenn man kein Raumschiff von 0 auf entwickeln möchte. Wäre zwar, wie das Shuttle, auch suboptimal für die Tour, aber wenigstens etwas leichter/ohnehin für externe Antriebe konzipiert)



> Auch Typen wie Columbus, Vasco da Gama usw. haben ihre Abenteuerlust nur  Dank Sponsoring ausleben können.



Die wussten aber schon vor dem Aufbruch, dass es wertvolles am Ziel gibt und hatten ein Transportmittel für den Rückweg, dass deutlich billiger als der Wert der Ladung war...




compisucher schrieb:


> Zu Däniken (den ich im Übrigen ebenso sehr intensiv gelesen habe und durchaus fasziniert war) habe ich mittlerweile ein mutmaßlich abweichende Einstellung zu dir, werter Tilfred.
> 
> Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob wir uns jetzt OT bewegen,



Wenn ihr in einem Thread "Wissenschaft" in einem Forum "W...P...Wissenschaft" disktuiert, dann seit ihr mit von Däniken garantiert sehr weit offtopic .



> Ich hätte kein Problem damit, wenn Däniken in einigen Punkten recht hätte - eher im Gegenteil, halte es aber aus obigen Gründen (und anderen) für extrem unwahrscheinlich.
> Zur Horizonterweiterung und für über den Tellerrand schauen hat Däniken (und andere) sicherlich Gutes beigetragen.



Aber nur bei einem Bruchteil der Leser. Nämlich die, die sich die Mühe gemacht haben, den Stus zu hinterfragen. Abseits von kritischem Lesen kann man da sehr wenig lernen...
(Immerhin sind die negativen Folgen im Vergleich zu anderen Kopp-Machwerken relativ harmlos)



> Nicht umsonst beschäftigt sich die Fachwelt heutzutage ernsthaft mit der Suche nach Aliens und ohne seine Impulse (oder die von Carl Sagan, ohne diesen in die gleiche Schublade drücken zu wollen) wären wir evtl. noch nicht so weit.



Schon Jahrhunderte vor Däniken haben sich Fachwelten mit der Suche nach Außerirdischen beschäftigt, man denke nur an die "Marskanäle". Und auch die modernen Nachfahren hatten schon vorher losgelegt. Nur bei der Verbreitung verfällschter, einseitiger Darstellungen und extremer Interpretationen hat er tatsächlich Pionierarbeit geleistet und einen ganz neuen Zweig der Verblödungsliteratur populär gemacht. (Eins muss man ihm aber lassen: Im Gegensatz zu manchen Nachfolgern kann man ihn in der Regel nicht anhand des eigenen Buches oder bloßer Logik widerlegen. Ob das nun positiv ist oder nur Mehrarbeit bedeutet mag jeder selbst beurteilen.)


----------



## Gimmick (23. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Was nun? Und sowas soll mich überzeugen?  Und von was? Das da Millionen rausgepulvert werden für : könnte vielleicht sein?



Es will Dich niemand von irgendwas überzeugen.


----------



## compisucher (23. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Links!


Gern geschehen.



Tilfred schrieb:


> Was nun? Und sowas soll mich überzeugen?  Und von was? Das da Millionen rausgepulvert werden für : könnte vielleicht sein?


[/QUOTE]
Dass Wissenschaftler vorsichtig in der Interpretation der Messergebnisse sind, liegt im Naturell derer 
Immerhin sprechen die Ergebnisse für eine sehr hohe Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass man tatsächlich einen Mond in der Umlaufbahn eines Planeten nachgewiesen hat, 
was dem allgemeinen Verständnis vom Aufbau von Planetensystemen zutragend ist.
Dass der Mond dann eine Größe von Uranus oder Neptun hat, überrascht um so mehr und ist ein weiteres Rätsel, dass es zu lösen gilt.

Kosten: 
Das Hubble schwebt als "sowieso Kostenfaktor" eh um die Erde.
Die Launchkosten waren sicherlich ein "paar Millionen"; herunter gebrochen auf die einzelne dezidierte Beobachtung mögen vielleicht "nur" ein paar zehn- oder hunderttausend Euro angefallen sein.
Wenn ich die Ausgaben der Menschheit in Rüstungsgüter so anschaue, halte ich diese Kosten im Verhältnis zum Zugewinn der wissenschaftlichen Information für mehr als vertretbar.


@ruyven_macaran:
Deine Informationslage ist nicht ganz vollständig.
Die NASA hat neben dem Ausstellungsobjekt auf dem Gelände in Einzelteilen in Summe etwas mehr als drei Saturn 5 eingelagert.
Die erste Stufe sogar 4 Mal; liegen alle in White Sands in drei Lagerhallen und habe ich erst vor knapp zwei Jahren  gesehen, als ich dort beruflich war.
Ob die nun tatsächlich flugfähig reaktivierbar sind, kann man allerdings durchaus anzweifeln - da bin ich bei dir.

Zum Thema "Däniken & Co.":
Du hast den INHALT meines Posts nicht ganz verstanden.
Er war explizit in Richtung de werten Tilfrid gedacht.
Auch wenn ein Mitmensch eher einen Zugang über seinen Glauben oder aus esoterischen Überzeugungen hat, lohnt es sich aus meiner Sicht, sich ernsthaft damit auseinanderzusetzen.

Einfach nur seine Sicht der Dinge als lächerlich darzustellen, ist zu kurz gesprungen, passt in unsere nette Bashing-Zeit a la Twitter und Co. und erzeugt bei mir lediglich den Eindruck, 
dass der verletzende Poster auf dem unterirdischen Niveau der Unwissenheit eines Herrn Trump angekommen ist.

Ich habe es (sofern du alles gelesen hat) den Herrn Däniken als Hebel für zwei durchaus erfolgreiche Naturwissenschaftler aus meinem Bekanntenkreis aufgeführt.
und der Exobiologe ist der Grund, warum ich alle zwei Jahre nette interne Führungen bei der NASA bekomme... 

Dass viele der Theorien von Däniken nach heutigem Erkenntnisstand nicht haltbar sind, ist auch mir sonnenklar.
Der Grundgedanke der Interpretation von Funden, Erkenntnissen usw. im Lichte eines alternativen Kontextes ist doch das interessante daran.

Schau, wir haben innerhalb des Threads einfach mal den Bogen zu den Inhalten der Bibel gespannt.
Wie man die entsprechenden Textpassagen nun interpretieren kann, ist für mich spannend und ergebnisoffen.
Wenn du die Bücher von Däniken und die Bibel durchgelesen hast, kann man Diskussionen führen und Theorien abwägen.
Wenn nicht, macht das Statement an dieser Stelle von dir keinen Sinn, da du den Inhalt ja gar nicht kennst.


----------



## Tilfred (23. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



compisucher schrieb:


> Dass Wissenschaftler vorsichtig in der Interpretation der Messergebnisse sind, liegt im Naturell derer
> Immerhin sprechen die Ergebnisse für eine sehr hohe Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass man tatsächlich einen Mond in der Umlaufbahn eines Planeten nachgewiesen hat,
> was dem allgemeinen Verständnis vom Aufbau von Planetensystemen zutragend ist.
> Dass der Mond dann eine Größe von Uranus oder Neptun hat, überrascht um so mehr und ist ein weiteres Rätsel, dass es zu lösen gilt.



Hubble bestätigt vielleicht, Keppler eher nicht. Also sind beide Methoden zumindest fragwürdig und leider keinem konkreten Wissen zuträglich. Fakt!

Überrascht könnte ich sein wenn ich darauf abfahre wie auf eine Show von Copperfield. Und kindisch darauf eingehe. Dann könnte natürlich sein daß...   

Und Wahrscheinlichkeiten halten die Menschen in den Kirchenbänken.

Für Wahrscheinlichkeiten ist heute der "Priester" zuständig, obwohl dieser Begriff zu Aarons Zeit eher eine Art "Ingenieur" bezeichnete.

Er, Aaron, hat die Manamaschine gebaut, im Inneren der "Bundeslade", und die dazugehörende Bedienungstafel, Efod genannt. Die hatte
er an seinem Schutzanzug. Ein extrem reißfestes Gewebe mit Gold , gegen Strahlung, und Purpur, ein Farbstoff der Hitze standhält. Vor 
den Augen hatte er ein Schutzschild aus Gold, wie die heutigen "Astronauten", gegen Strahlung.


----------



## Threshold (23. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Bei 5 Milliarden Lichtjahren Entfernung?



Es sind 2,5 Millionen Lichtjahre.
Und da die dunkle Materie sehr viel mehr Masse einnimmt als die leuchtende Materie, kann ich mir in der Tat vorstellen, dass die Verschmelzung der Galaxien schon begonnen hat. Nur eben erst mal im Bereich der dunklen Materie des Halo.
Wobei man da sowieso nicht so viel erwarten sollte. Vermutlich wird keiner mitbekommen, wie sie beiden Galaxien ineinander sausen, da die Entfernungen zwischen den Sternen einfach zu groß sind.

Ich bin ja irgendwie ein Fan der dunklen Energie.
Wie viel Energie brauchst du, um einen Galaxienhaufen mit Billiarden Sonnenmassen zu bewegen?



Tilfred schrieb:


> Wem fällt noch auf daß gerade im astronomischen Bereich, eigentlich überall, immer viel angenommen wird.
> Und wenn dann gar nichts mehr einfällt: "Relativitätstheorie" oder "Einstein" zieht immer. Da sagt dann keiner
> mehr was denn gegen Einstein wäre ja dumm!



Nö, es werde Theorien aufgestellt, die mit Beobachtungen und Messungen gestützt werden. Gerade die dunkle Materie ist inzwischen so gut erforscht, dass es eben nichts anderes mehr sein kann, da man alles andere inzwischen ausschließen konnte. Man weiß nur eben nicht, was die dunkle Materie ist, aber größere Teilchenbeschleuniger werden die Antworten liefern.



Tilfred schrieb:


> Auch haben selbst Astronomen festgestellt daß in ihrem Bereich etwas, sei es noch so abstrus, so lange gilt bis
> Jemand etwas noch besseres einfällt, was ebenso fragwürdig ist. Aber es hört sich eben toll an!



Auch falsch. 



Tilfred schrieb:


> Wenn zum Beispiel die schwarzen Löcher kalben und das ganze wird mit einer Grafik präsentiert die selbst auf einem Amiga
> besser kommen würde, ebenso die Cern Darstellung vom entstehen der "Antimaterie" dann reicht mir das einfach nicht!



Antimaterie ist Fakt. Das kann niemand wegdiskutieren. Was soll das auch sonst sein, wenn es die exakt gleiche Masse wie ein Elektron aufweist, aber positiv geladen ist? Magie?
Nö, es ist ein Anti Elektron. Ebenso wurde schon ein Proton nachgewiesen, das negativ geladen ist. Das ist ja der Vorteil, die elektrische Ladung der Elementarteilchen ist bestens bekannt, bis auf 30 Stellen nach dem Komma oder so. Versuch also nicht wissenschaftliche Fakten zu ignorieren.
Erkläre mir lieber mal, woher ein Wirbelsturm seinen Drehimpuls bekommt, wenn die Erde angeblich still steht.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nenn mir ein mindestens-Dreifachsystem (Doppel mit einem schwarzen Loch wäre das halbe Jahr dunkel), in dem sich eine Sonne schon zum schwarzen Loch gewandelt hat, während die anderen munter weiterstrahlen. Normalerweise sollte es bei der Supernova den zweiten Stern zerlegen.



Schau dir Cygnus X1 an. Ein schwarzes Loch mit 14 Sonnenmassen, das Materie von einem Stern abzieht, der 40 Sonnenmassen hat.
Wieso der Stern überhaupt noch da ist, weiß ich auch nicht. Ich hätte angenommen, dass der Stern, der zum schwarzen Loch wurde -- vermutlich hatte der 140 Sonnenmassen -- alles in seiner Umgebung in Stücke reißt, wenn er als Supernova explodiert. Aber der Blaue Überriese ist da. Da passt dann Theorie nicht zu dem, was man beobachtet. Schon seltsam.
Und es gibt Sterne, die noch viel größer sind. 250 Sonnenmassen wurden schon entdeckt, obwohl es wiederum eine Theorie gibt, die besagt, dass das Maximum einer Sternenmasse bei 180 Sonnenmassen liegt -- alles darüber wäre instabil. Man muss also annehmen, dass sich die Computermodell da irren und wir die Theorie überarbeiten müssen.


----------



## Tilfred (23. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



Threshold schrieb:


> Antimaterie ist Fakt. Das kann niemand wegdiskutieren. Was soll das auch sonst sein, wenn es die exakt gleiche Masse wie ein Elektron aufweist, aber positiv geladen ist? Magie?



"Gott" ist Fakt! Den kann niemand wegdiskutieren. Was soll das auch sonst sein, wenn es genau wie ein Mensch aussieht nur gerade nicht zugegen ist? Magie?

Der klassische Zirkelschluß, der gerne den "Gläubigen" vorgeworfen wird. Eine haltlose Behauptung aufstellen und sich immer wieder darauf berufen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Gerade die dunkle Materie ist inzwischen so gut erforscht, dass es eben nichts anderes mehr sein kann, da man alles andere inzwischen ausschließen konnte. Man weiß nur eben nicht, was die dunkle Materie ist, aber größere Teilchenbeschleuniger werden die Antworten liefern.



Threshold, der Bruder den ich nie hatte...

Also stützt Du Deine Hoffnung wie Milliarden von "Gläubigen" auf die Zukunft! Mal sehen was kommt!

Aber so langsam verstehe ich die "Wissenschaft". Ähnlich wie in einer Sekte ist das Tolle daran dabei zu sein. Ich bin Teil von Etwas ganz tollem!


----------



## Gimmick (23. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



Tilfred schrieb:


> "Gott" ist Fakt! Den kann niemand wegdiskutieren. Was soll das auch sonst sein, wenn es genau wie ein Mensch aussieht nur gerade nicht zugegen ist? Magie?
> 
> Der klassische Zirkelschluß, der gerne den "Gläubigen" vorgeworfen wird. Eine haltlose Behauptung aufstellen und sich immer wieder darauf berufen.



Jo, wenn man nur rote Autos kennt, kann man sich auch nach einer Testfahrt mit einem blauen Auto nie so ganz sicher sein, ob es sich wirklich um ein Auto handelt - die sind schließlich rot.

//Ein weiterer notwendiger Beweis dafür, dass Auto-Vergleiche immer funktionieren.


----------



## compisucher (23. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



Threshold schrieb:


> Schau dir Cygnus X1 an. Ein schwarzes Loch mit 14 Sonnenmassen, das Materie von einem Stern abzieht, der 40 Sonnenmassen hat.
> Wieso der Stern überhaupt noch da ist, weiß ich auch nicht. Ich hätte angenommen, dass der Stern, der zum schwarzen Loch wurde -- vermutlich hatte der 140 Sonnenmassen -- alles in seiner Umgebung in Stücke reißt, wenn er als Supernova explodiert. Aber der Blaue Überriese ist da. Da passt dann Theorie nicht zu dem, was man beobachtet. Schon seltsam.
> Und es gibt Sterne, die noch viel größer sind. 250 Sonnenmassen wurden schon entdeckt, obwohl es wiederum eine Theorie gibt, die besagt, dass das Maximum einer Sternenmasse bei 180 Sonnenmassen liegt -- alles darüber wäre instabil. Man muss also annehmen, dass sich die Computermodell da irren und wir die Theorie überarbeiten müssen.



Wo der werte Threshold recht hat, hat er recht 
Das sind in der Tat unstrittige Beobachtungen (soweit möglich), die zu den bisherigen Theorien nur sehr schwer passen.
Wobei man fairer Weise sagen muss, dass Massenmessungen von einzelnen Sternen immer eine bis zu +/- 25% Geschichte ist...


----------



## compisucher (23. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Aber so langsam verstehe ich die "Wissenschaft". Ähnlich wie in einer Sekte ist das Tolle daran dabei zu sein. Ich bin Teil von Etwas ganz tollem!



In gewisser Weise gebe ich dir in diesem Punkt recht.
Ich erinnere z. B. nur an die unselige Diskussion bzgl. dem Aussterben der Dinos. Verfechter der Impact- und der Dekan-Trapp Theorie stehen sich heute noch unversöhnlich gegenüber.
Unkonventionelle Denkweise, was nicht in den Mainstream passt, wird gnadenlos abgewürgt und der Lächerlichkeit preis gegeben, an statt mit fundierten Erkenntnissen Gegenargumentationen aufzubauen und diese im ernsthaften Disput zu erörtern.

Ob "Gott" Fakt ist, kann und mag ich nicht abschließend beurteilen.
Im Cern oder sonstwo schon künstlich hergestellte Antimaterie mit diesem Argument  abzulehnen, halte ich aber auch nicht für den richtigen Weg.

By the Way:
Ganz verrückte Theorien besagen, dass die beim Urknall vorhandene Antimaterie nicht weg ist, sondern immer noch da ist, nur nicht mehr wechselwirkt und als die "unbekannte dunkle Materie" uns Kopfzerbrechen bereitet.
In der Tat, haben sich alle bisher künstlich erzeugten Antimaterieteilchen nicht ganz so verhalten, wie sie sich verhalten sollen. 
Näheres ist hier: LHC – der weltgroesste Teilchenbeschleuniger 
direkt nachlesbar und die ausufernde Erläuterung spare ich mir an der Stelle.


----------



## RyzA (23. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



Threshold schrieb:


> Es sind 2,5 Millionen Lichtjahre.


Ja ich hatte wie gesagt einen Denkfehler. Bin von Lichtgeschwindigkeit ausgegangen. Aber die Galaxie bewegt sich ja viel langsamer.



> Und da die dunkle Materie sehr viel mehr Masse einnimmt als die leuchtende Materie, kann ich mir in der Tat vorstellen, dass die Verschmelzung der Galaxien schon begonnen hat. Nur eben erst mal im Bereich der dunklen Materie des Halo.
> Wobei man da sowieso nicht so viel erwarten sollte. Vermutlich wird keiner mitbekommen, wie sie beiden Galaxien ineinander sausen, da die Entfernungen zwischen den Sternen einfach zu groß sind.


Wer weiß. Bei der Anzahl der Sterne werden vielleicht welche aufeinandertreffen. Oder sich gegenseitig beeinflussen.

Wenn die Galaxien verschmelzen sowieso. Müßte es dann nicht eine große Galaxie geben?



> Ich bin ja irgendwie ein Fan der dunklen Energie.
> Wie viel Energie brauchst du, um einen Galaxienhaufen mit Billiarden Sonnenmassen zu bewegen?


Ja die muß gigantisch sein.


----------



## compisucher (23. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Wenn die Galaxien verschmelzen sowieso. Müßte es dann nicht eine große Galaxie geben?



Da wir (so weit bekannt) in einer Balkenspirale (SBa) mit additiven Merkmalen einer normalen Spiralgalaxie (Sa) zu hause sind, wird von einigen Forschern die Meinung vertreten, dass unsere Galaxie schon mal eine Kleinere verschluckt hat.
Was bei gleich großen passieren könnte, kann man sehr schön bei 
NGC 4676 – Wikipedia
oder 
Ringgalaxie – Wikipedia
sehen...


----------



## Tilfred (23. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



compisucher schrieb:


> Im Cern oder sonstwo schon künstlich hergestellte Antimaterie mit diesem Argument  abzulehnen, halte ich aber auch nicht für den richtigen Weg.



Natürlich kann ich einen Begriff nicht wegdiskutieren. Und soweit es von Relevanz ist lehne ich es auch nicht ab, oder berücksichtige ich es ein wenig,
auch wenn es nicht für mich von Relevanz ist. Ich halte es da mit 1. Thes. 5. 21. Ich muß immer sortieren und das herauspicken was für mich stimmig 
und wichtig ist.

Ich bin krank und deswegen sterblich. Ich möchte nicht sterben. Gibt es eine "Enterprice" möchte ich dabei sein. Life und alive.

Und so wie ich das sehe ist da meine Hilfe dieser Arzt, der vor 2000 Jahren seiner Zeit voraus war, der weg ist und gesagt hat er
kommt wieder. Das dauert nur. Und sollte ich dann sogar schon tot sein, kann er und sein Anhang, mittels "Gott" (Technik) mich 
klonen und mein Bewußtsein übertragen. Und Voila, bin ich der Alte nur besser! Gesund und beinahe unsterblich, da jederzeit,
was heute nicht möglich ist, reproduzierbar. Und das für alle und für lau!

Keine Magie, sondern wahre "Wissenschaft"!


----------



## Gimmick (23. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Aber so langsam verstehe ich die "Wissenschaft". Ähnlich wie in einer Sekte ist das Tolle daran dabei zu sein. Ich bin Teil von Etwas ganz tollem!



Wie beim Trollen.



compisucher schrieb:


> In gewisser Weise gebe ich dir in diesem Punkt recht.
> Ich erinnere z. B. nur an die unselige Diskussion bzgl. dem Aussterben der Dinos. Verfechter der Impact- und der Dekan-Trapp Theorie stehen sich heute noch unversöhnlich gegenüber.
> Unkonventionelle Denkweise, was nicht in den Mainstream passt, wird gnadenlos abgewürgt und der Lächerlichkeit preis gegeben, an statt mit fundierten Erkenntnissen Gegenargumentationen aufzubauen und diese im ernsthaften Disput zu erörtern.



Und ich widerspreche ganz deutlich.

"Die Wissenschaft" ist keine Person. "Die Wissenschaft" gibt eine Methodik vor und fertig. 
Dass es wie überall Menschen gibt, die die Arbeit anderer schlecht reden, klauen, fälschen, die eigenen Ergebnisse schönen oder was auch immer ist unvermeidlich. 

Es ist aber ganz falsch die wissenschaftliche Arbeit als eine Art Glaubensrichtung darzustellen.


----------



## compisucher (23. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



Gimmick schrieb:


> Und ich widerspreche ganz deutlich.
> "Die Wissenschaft" ist keine Person. "Die Wissenschaft" gibt eine Methodik vor und fertig.
> Dass es wie überall Menschen gibt, die die Arbeit anderer schlecht reden, klauen, fälschen, die eigenen Ergebnisse schönen oder was auch immer ist unvermeidlich.
> 
> Es ist aber ganz falsch die wissenschaftliche Arbeit als eine Art Glaubensrichtung darzustellen.



Du brauchst mir nicht zu widersprechen 
Ich habe ja nicht die "Wissenschaft" als Sache kritisiert, sondern einzelne Protagonisten in der wissenschaftlichen Szene, die eben genau diesen Ansatz der Methodik nicht mehr beachten und einfach nur Recht haben wollen.

Ich denke, dies ist der Kernkritikpunkt von Tilfred, den ich durchaus nachvollziehen kann, auch wenn seine Sicht der Dinge im Sinne des Wörtlichen aus den Schriften nicht die Meinige ist.

Insofern ist unser Verständnis ein Gemeinsames und falls es mißverständlich herüberkam, bitte ich dies zu entschuldigen.

@Tilfred: 
Ich möchte nicht unsterblich sein, weil ich nicht Gott spielen will.
Das ist einfach eine Nummer zu groß für uns...


----------



## Adi1 (23. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



Tilfred schrieb:


> "Gott" ist Fakt! Den kann niemand wegdiskutieren. Was soll das auch sonst sein, wenn es genau wie ein Mensch aussieht nur gerade nicht zugegen ist? Magie?



Sry, da habe ich so meine Zweifel. 

Wenn er schon das Universum so gut hinbekommen hat,

wieso fehlt denn die lenkende Hand hier auf bei uns?


----------



## compisucher (23. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Sry, da habe ich so meine Zweifel.
> Wenn er schon das Universum so gut hinbekommen hat,
> wieso fehlt denn die lenkende Hand hier auf bei uns?



Nach so vielen Mrd. von Jahren ist er vielleicht schon in Rente oder er hat woanders was Wichtigeres zu tun...


----------



## Tilfred (23. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



Gimmick schrieb:


> Dass es wie überall Menschen gibt, die die Arbeit anderer schlecht reden, klauen, fälschen, die eigenen Ergebnisse schönen oder was auch immer ist unvermeidlich.
> 
> Es ist aber ganz falsch die wissenschaftliche Arbeit als eine Art Glaubensrichtung darzustellen.



Ich kann mich mit der Formulierung "Wissenschaft" kann so und so angewandt werden anfreunden.

Aber!

Ohne Menschen gibt es nichts was für mich von Belang wäre. Auch keine Katzenbabys oder die "Wissenschaft".

Der Faktor Mensch gehört zum menschlichen Leben. Und falls hier irgendwann die Decke runter kommt, bin ich
schon lange weg. Als denkender Mensch!


----------



## Tilfred (23. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



Adi1 schrieb:


> wieso fehlt denn die lenkende Hand hier auf bei uns?



Das steht öfter schon in meinen Beiträgen, und für Dich nochmal weil es wichtig ist: die Menschen die helfen könnten sind nicht da!
Weg, und kommen wieder bei Zeit, leider weiß auch ich nicht wann. Das weiß angeblich nur der "A-vatar" von meinem Kumpel "Jesus".


----------



## compisucher (23. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Und falls hier irgendwann die Decke runter kommt, bin ich
> schon lange weg. Als denkender Mensch!



Wie meinst denn du das???
Mach kein Scheiß!!!!


----------



## Threshold (23. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



Tilfred schrieb:


> "Gott" ist Fakt! Den kann niemand wegdiskutieren. Was soll das auch sonst sein, wenn es genau wie ein Mensch aussieht nur gerade nicht zugegen ist? Magie?



Nö, Gott ist eben kein Fakt. Das ist der große Unterschied zwischen empirischer Wissenschaft und Glauben.
Empirische Wissenschaft ist unabhängig vom Beobachter. Jeder, der eine Messung mit exakt den gleichen Voraussetzungen durchführt, wird auch immer das gleiche Ergebnis bekommen. Glauben hingegen kann man alles und ein "Gläubiger" muss ja auch nichts belegen, dafür glaubt er ja und weiß es nicht.



Tilfred schrieb:


> Der klassische Zirkelschluß, der gerne den "Gläubigen" vorgeworfen wird. Eine haltlose Behauptung aufstellen und sich immer wieder darauf berufen.



Und wieder falsch. Informiere dich mal, wie Wissenschaft funktioniert.



Tilfred schrieb:


> Threshold, der Bruder den ich nie hatte...
> 
> Also stützt Du Deine Hoffnung wie Milliarden von "Gläubigen" auf die Zukunft! Mal sehen was kommt!
> 
> Aber so langsam verstehe ich die "Wissenschaft". Ähnlich wie in einer Sekte ist das Tolle daran dabei zu sein. Ich bin Teil von Etwas ganz tollem!



Und immer noch hast du die Wissenschaft nicht verstanden. Die Wissenschaft glaubt an nichts und sie sagt auch nicht, dass sie Recht hat.
Die Wissenschaft macht nur eine Aussage zu dem, was nach aktuellem Stand nicht falsch ist. Das nennt man falsifizieren.
Das beste Beispiel hier ist die allgemeine Relativitätstheorie. Anhand der Gleichungen der allgemeinen Relativitätstheorie macht sie einige Vorhersagen. Diese Vorhersagen hat man empirisch überprüft, wie die Zeitdilatation, Krümmung der Raumzeit, Gravitationswellen. All diese Vorhersagen haben sich als korrekt erwiesen. 
Ist die allgemeine Relativitätstheorie also richtig? Nein, diese Aussage wird ja nicht getroffen. Man kann nur sagen, dass sie nicht falsch ist.
Gibt es aber irgendwann mal eine Beobachtung oder eine Messung, die die allgemeine Relativitätstheorie widerlegt, wurde sie falsifiziert. 
Es wurde schon eine Menge falsifiziert. Z.B. die Annahme der alten Griechen, dass das Atom nicht teilbar wäre. Das wurde widerlegt. Atome sind natürlich teilbar.
Oder die Annahme, dass die Sonne ein riesiger Klumpen glühender Kohle ist. Auch das wurde inzwischen widerlegt.



compisucher schrieb:


> Wo der werte Threshold recht hat, hat er recht
> Das sind in der Tat unstrittige Beobachtungen (soweit möglich), die zu den bisherigen Theorien nur sehr schwer passen.
> Wobei man fairer Weise sagen muss, dass Massenmessungen von einzelnen Sternen immer eine bis zu +/- 25% Geschichte ist...



Die Messungen unterliegen immer Schwankungen, aber man misst schon ganz gut. Die allgemeine Relativitätstheorie hilft hier weiter.
Schon erstaunlich, wie gut sie ist. Eine der am Besten erforschten Theorien, die wir haben.
Und so falsch kann sie auch nicht sein, denn sonst würde die Technologie, die wir daraus entwickelt haben ja nicht funktionieren.
Das halte ich den Leugnern oder Kritikern immer vor. 
Wenn die Theorie falsch ist oder Einstein ein Idiot ist oder was auch immer, wieso funktioniert dann die Technik, die darauf beruht?



compisucher schrieb:


> In gewisser Weise gebe ich dir in diesem Punkt recht.
> Ich erinnere z. B. nur an die unselige Diskussion bzgl. dem Aussterben der Dinos. Verfechter der Impact- und der Dekan-Trapp Theorie stehen sich heute noch unversöhnlich gegenüber.
> Unkonventionelle Denkweise, was nicht in den Mainstream passt, wird gnadenlos abgewürgt und der Lächerlichkeit preis gegeben, an statt mit fundierten Erkenntnissen Gegenargumentationen aufzubauen und diese im ernsthaften Disput zu erörtern.



Inzwischen gilt es ja als recht gesichert, dass ein Impaktor dafür verantwortlich ist, der auf die Yucatan Halbinsel eingeschlagen ist. 
Zu 100% werden wir das aber eh nicht wissen, da ja keiner dabei war und es diesen Vorfall nur 1x gab.
Und ausgestorben sind die Dinosaurier ja auch nicht, sie haben sich weiter entwickelt und sind heute Vögel.
Und man stelle sich vor, es wäre nicht so gekommen. Dann wäre ein kleines Nagetier, ein Säugetier, vermutlich nicht in einem so weitreichenden Entwicklungsprozess eingetreten und niemals hätte es höher entwickelte Säugetiere gegeben. Sie hätten als kleine Nagetiere bis heute ein Leben am Rande der Evolution gelebt.
Wer weiß -- niemand war dabei.



compisucher schrieb:


> Ob "Gott" Fakt ist, kann und mag ich nicht abschließend beurteilen.
> Im Cern oder sonstwo schon künstlich hergestellte Antimaterie mit diesem Argument  abzulehnen, halte ich aber auch nicht für den richtigen Weg.



Gott hat in der Wissenschaft schlicht nichts verloren. In der Wissenschaft geht es um empirische Belege und nichts weiter und Gott lässt sich nicht empirisch belegen oder widerlegen und daher ist es sinnlos darüber zu reden. Das können Theologen oder Philosophen machen, aber keine Naturwissenschaftler.



compisucher schrieb:


> By the Way:
> Ganz verrückte Theorien besagen, dass die beim Urknall vorhandene Antimaterie nicht weg ist, sondern immer noch da ist, nur nicht mehr wechselwirkt und als die "unbekannte dunkle Materie" uns Kopfzerbrechen bereitet.
> In der Tat, haben sich alle bisher künstlich erzeugten Antimaterieteilchen nicht ganz so verhalten, wie sie sich verhalten sollen.
> Näheres ist hier: LHC – der weltgroesste Teilchenbeschleuniger
> direkt nachlesbar und die ausufernde Erläuterung spare ich mir an der Stelle.



Tja, auch das ist wieder das Problem mit dem 1x ist es passiert, aber niemand war dabei. Daher kann man auch schlecht über den Urknall forschen, da man das nicht reproduzieren kann.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Wer weiß. Bei der Anzahl der Sterne werden vielleicht welche aufeinandertreffen. Oder sich gegenseitig beeinflussen.
> 
> Wenn die Galaxien verschmelzen sowieso. Müßte es dann nicht eine große Galaxie geben?



Ich denke nicht, dass da mal Sterne zusammenstoßen. Sicher beeinflussen sie sich über die Schwerkraft.
Nach neuesten Erkenntnissen ist vor 70.000 Jahre eine roter Zwergstern nahe am Sonnensystem vorbei gelaufen.
Vielleicht war es ja auch ein solcher Stern, der vor 65 Millionen Jahren den Asteroiden so abgelenkt hat, dass der auf die Erde gefallen ist anstatt vorbei zu fliegen.
Wir könnten also unsere Existenz einem Zufall verdanken. Wer weiß.

Und es gibt Galaxien, die einfach nur ein Haufen sind, also keine Strukturen haben. Das könnte am Ende bei rauskommen, wenn sich zwei Galaxien treffen und verschmelzen.



Tilfred schrieb:


> Natürlich kann ich einen Begriff nicht wegdiskutieren. Und soweit es von Relevanz ist lehne ich es auch nicht ab, oder berücksichtige ich es ein wenig,
> auch wenn es nicht für mich von Relevanz ist. Ich halte es da mit 1. Thes. 5. 21. Ich muß immer sortieren und das herauspicken was für mich stimmig
> und wichtig ist.



Dann schau dir mal dein Satellitenfernsehen an. Ohne die allgemeine Relativitätstheorie würde das ganze Zeugs nicht funktionieren.
Und wenn du dein Smartphone benutzt, benutzt du in Technik gegossene Quantentheorie.



Tilfred schrieb:


> Ich bin krank und deswegen sterblich. Ich möchte nicht sterben. Gibt es eine "Enterprice" möchte ich dabei sein. Life und alive.
> 
> Und so wie ich das sehe ist da meine Hilfe dieser Arzt, der vor 2000 Jahren seiner Zeit voraus war, der weg ist und gesagt hat er
> kommt wieder. Das dauert nur. Und sollte ich dann sogar schon tot sein, kann er und sein Anhang, mittels "Gott" (Technik) mich
> ...



Nö, das ist einfach nur an was glauben. Wissenschaftlich ist da nichts.



Tilfred schrieb:


> Ich kann mich mit der Formulierung "Wissenschaft" kann so und so angewandt werden anfreunden.
> 
> Aber!
> 
> ...



Keine Sorge, Katzenbabys hat es schon lange vor der menschlichen Wissenschaft gegeben.
Wissenschaft ist letztendlich das Bestreben des Menschen seine Umwelt zu erforschen, zu verstehen und greifbar zu machen.
Das hat schon vor Tausenden von Jahren angefangen als die Menschen die Sonne beobachten haben und erkannt haben, dass da Zyklen ablaufen, die mit einer sehr genauen Präzision immer wieder geschehen.
Die Chinesen haben lange vor den Griechen Astronomie betrieben. Sie haben verstanden, dass die Sonne ein sehr wichtige Bestandteil des Lebens auf der Erde sein muss, denn alles Leben richtig sich letztendlich nach der Sonne. Ohne die Sonne wäre die Erde nur ein toter Felsklumpen im Weltraum.


----------



## Tilfred (23. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



Threshold schrieb:


> Nö, Gott ist eben kein Fakt.



Doch ist er/sie/es für mich. Ich weiß nur nicht was das ist. Eine Datensammlung, eine KI, intelligente Energie?!



Threshold schrieb:


> Sie haben verstanden, dass die Sonne ein sehr wichtige Bestandteil des Lebens auf der Erde sein muss, denn alles Leben richtig sich letztendlich nach der Sonne. Ohne die Sonne wäre die Erde nur ein toter Felsklumpen im Weltraum



Richtig und deswegen haben sie , die Sonne, auch geplant und gebaut. Also die fähigen "Wissenschaftler" vor der Flut.

Wie auch den Rest vom Fest. Warum und wieso können sie ja erzählen wenn sie da sind! Auch Du wirst das erleben.


----------



## Tilfred (23. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



compisucher schrieb:


> Wie meinst denn du das???
> Mach kein Scheiß!!!!



In 5 Milliarden Jahren wenn die Sonne ausgeht meine ich.


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Doch ist er/sie/es für mich. Ich weiß nur nicht was das ist. Eine Datensammlung, eine KI, intelligente Energie?!



Damit führst du den Begriff "Fakt" leider ad absurdum. Ein Fakt ist eine Tatsache, etwas, das nicht vom Individuum abhängt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



compisucher schrieb:


> @ruyven_macaran:
> Deine Informationslage ist nicht ganz vollständig.
> Die NASA hat neben dem Ausstellungsobjekt auf dem Gelände in Einzelteilen in Summe etwas mehr als drei Saturn 5 eingelagert.
> Die erste Stufe sogar 4 Mal; liegen alle in White Sands in drei Lagerhallen und habe ich erst vor knapp zwei Jahren  gesehen, als ich dort beruflich war.
> Ob die nun tatsächlich flugfähig reaktivierbar sind, kann man allerdings durchaus anzweifeln - da bin ich bei dir.



Interessant, habe ich noch nie von gehört. Bist du dir sicher, dass das vollständige Stufen waren?
Es wurden neben den funktionierenden Raketen mehrere Prüfobjekte gebaut, darunter auch ganze Rahmen-/Tankkonstruktionen der einzelnen Stufen und möglicherweise sogar voll ausgestattete für Triebwerks-/Temperaturtests (weiß ich nicht). Da die nie geflogen sind und wenig bis kein Saturn-Material verschrottet wurde, sollten die alle noch rumliegen. Aber die sind eben weder komplett, vor allem Elektronik/Elektrik wird für die Bodentests kaum gebraucht und natürlich auch keine Verbindungselemente zu anderen Stufen, noch ist das vorhandene Material zwingend durchgängig von einsatztauglicher Güte gewesen. Voller Aufwand wird bei solchen Testobjekten nur für den zu testenden Teil getrieben (und der ist nach den Tests oft auch nicht mehr wiederverwendbar).

Meinen, zugegebenermaßen sehr unvollständigen Quellen wurden jedenfalls nur 15 vollständige Saturn V bestellt. Davon sind 12 für Apollo verbraucht worden, 2 wurden zu Skylabs modifiziert (eine davon benutzt, durch die andere sollten eine zusätzliche 1. und 2. Stufe übrig sein) und eine ist eben noch vollständig übrig, wurde aber unter freiem Himmel ausgestellt, was sie wegen Witterungseinfluss und/oder Konservierungsmaßnahmen unbrauchbar machen sollte.



> Zum Thema "Däniken & Co.":
> Du hast den INHALT meines Posts nicht ganz verstanden.
> Er war explizit in Richtung de werten Tilfrid gedacht.
> Auch wenn ein Mitmensch eher einen Zugang über seinen Glauben oder aus esoterischen Überzeugungen hat, lohnt es sich aus meiner Sicht, sich ernsthaft damit auseinanderzusetzen.
> ...



Okay, da hatte ich deine Intention tatsächlich falsch verstanden - aber es haben ja noch einige weitere hier die von mir reininterpretierte Ansicht vertreten, er wäre ein wissenschaftlich durchaus interessanter Querdenker.
Und das ist einfach nur falsch.
Natürlich kann man sich trotzdem mit jedem diskussionsbereiten Menschen unterhalten, aber eins muss man halt von vorneherein klarstellen: Texte wie die von Däniken haben rein gar nichts mit Naturwissenschaft und bestenfalls einen kleinen Quellenteil mit Geschichtswissenschaft gemein. Wenn man seine Märchen nicht zur Religion erheben und damit alle zugehörigen Texte zu theologischem Material erklären möchte, ist daran kein Fünkchen Wissenschaft. Vielleicht liegt er manchmal zufällig mit was mehr oder minder richtig oder inspiriert andere, das richtige zu denken (i.d.R. in dem sie es mit dem Gegenteil versuchen...), aber das gilt so halt für jeden Spinner.
(Was nicht heißt, dass ich ihn als solchen bezeichnen möchte. Ich weiß nicht, wieviel seiner Storys er selbst glaubt. Da er bei deren Vermarktung sehr intelligent agiert ist es recht wahrscheinlich, dass er sich zumindest einem Teil der Löcher darin vollkommen bewusst ist und allgemein verhält er sich ja eher wie ein Starautor, der seinen Fans gibt, wonach die verlangen - und wenn er es sich aus den Fingern saugen muss.)



> Dass viele der Theorien von Däniken nach heutigem Erkenntnisstand nicht haltbar sind, ist auch mir sonnenklar.
> Der Grundgedanke der Interpretation von Funden, Erkenntnissen usw. im Lichte eines alternativen Kontextes ist doch das interessante daran.



Irgendwann (so vor 20-25 Jahren) war mir meine Zeit zu schade, um sie mit noch mehr seiner Theorien zu verbringen. Aber alles, was ich bis dahin gelesen hatte, war schon zum Zeitpunkt der Erstellung nicht haltbar gewesen oder schlicht soweit weg von allen Fakten, dass man nicht darüber urteilen konnte. Aber wissenschaftlich interessant? Nö. Er spinnt aus einzelnen Ansatzpunkten unter vollkommener Ignoranz anderer Quellen Märchen gemäß einem von ihm vorgegebenen Narrativ. Das kann man unterhaltsam finden, aber es bringt einen inhaltlich weiter. Wissenschaft interpretiert nicht in willkürlich gewählten Kontexten, davon gibt es unendlich viele. Wissenschaft versucht tunlichst aus dem Rahmen dessen heraus zu argumentieren, was die Fakten selbst hergeben. Undzwar alle Fakten, die greifbar sind.



> Schau, wir haben innerhalb des Threads einfach mal den Bogen zu den Inhalten der Bibel gespannt.
> Wie man die entsprechenden Textpassagen nun interpretieren kann, ist für mich spannend und ergebnisoffen.
> Wenn du die Bücher von Däniken und die Bibel durchgelesen hast, kann man Diskussionen führen und Theorien abwägen.
> Wenn nicht, macht das Statement an dieser Stelle von dir keinen Sinn, da du den Inhalt ja gar nicht kennst.



Die Bibel habe ich nicht gelesen (der Autor hatte einfach keinen mitreißenden Stil), aber von Däniken müssten es 3-4 Bücher gewesen sein und weitere in Auszügen. Frag mich nicht mehr, welche das wahren - ist lange her und in meiner Erinnerung mit anderen vermischt, die nicht von ihm wahren. Ich erinnere mich aber noch an das Urteil dieser Werke, zu dem ich damals gekommen bin und da stand Däniken 3 Stufen unter Berlitz. Und dem würde ich aus heutiger Sicht schon den Realitätsbezug eines Tom Clancy zuschreiben. 

Zur Interpretation von Texten nur aus diesen selbst heraus: Have fun. Mir hat eine Deutschlehrerin eine Dosis davon verpasst, die wird bis an mein Lebensende reichen. Wenn ein Text nur verschwurbelt genug geschrieben ist (und das sind Texte, deren Ursprung 1000 bis 4000 Jahre alt ist in der Regel. Und ich meine nicht "irgendwas zwischen 1000 bis 4000", sondern wirklich "über 3000 Jahre immer wieder umgedichtet und jedesmal in Sprachen, deren Ausdrucksweise uns nicht mehr geläufig ist"), dann kann man meiner Erfahrung nach alles reininterpretieren. Es ist ja zum Teil schon überraschend, was man auf ein hoffnungsvoll-logisch formuliertes Forenpost in aktuellem Deutsch zum Teil schon für absolut unpassende Antworten erhält 
(und spätestens bei der nächsten Islamistendiskussion kann man beide Zweige sogar kombinieren. Wer brauche Ezekiel, wenn er sich mit realen Koranauslegungen befassen kann?)




Threshold schrieb:


> Schau dir Cygnus X1 an. Ein schwarzes Loch mit 14 Sonnenmassen, das Materie von einem Stern abzieht, der 40 Sonnenmassen hat.
> Wieso der Stern überhaupt noch da ist, weiß ich auch nicht. Ich hätte angenommen, dass der Stern, der zum schwarzen Loch wurde -- vermutlich hatte der 140 Sonnenmassen -- alles in seiner Umgebung in Stücke reißt, wenn er als Supernova explodiert. Aber der Blaue Überriese ist da. Da passt dann Theorie nicht zu dem, was man beobachtet. Schon seltsam.
> Und es gibt Sterne, die noch viel größer sind. 250 Sonnenmassen wurden schon entdeckt, obwohl es wiederum eine Theorie gibt, die besagt, dass das Maximum einer Sternenmasse bei 180 Sonnenmassen liegt -- alles darüber wäre instabil. Man muss also annehmen, dass sich die Computermodell da irren und wir die Theorie überarbeiten müssen.



Hmm - Cygnus X1 ist mir zu weit weg zum angucken . In dem Kontext wäre möglicherweise ohnehin der zeitliche Ablauf am interessantesten. Wenn der Stern nicht sofort ins Loch stürzt, ist er offensichtlich weit genug entfernt dass er weiterhin einen eigenen Gravitationstrog darstellt. Dann kann es durchaus seine Zeit dauern, bis das (jetzt viel kleinere) schwarze Loch in ausgesaugt hat und können wir überhaupt ausschließen, dass er nicht während der Nova schon massiv Masse eingebüßt hat und wir nur den Rest sehen?
Wie dem auch sei: Für das Interstellar-Szenario mit einem schwarzen Loch in der Mitte des Systems muss zum einen der größte Stern des Systems als erster kollabieren. Das ist schon ziemlich schwierig respektive wir sprechen hier von einer Nova, die doch wirklich schwer zu überleben wäre - nicht nur für die Nachbarsonnen, sondern erst Recht für das Leben auf den Planeten. Und dann brauchen wir eben mindest zwei noch aktive Sonnen, da so ein schwarzes Loch einen riesigen Schatten ins System werfen und jedes Jahr eine wochenlange totale Sonnenfinsternis mit entsprechenden klimatischen und biologischen Folgen verursachen würde. Und das ganze jetzt noch bitte mit stabilen Orbits und davon mindestens drei im Grenzbereich der klassischen habitablen Zone mit flüssigem H2O. Und einem Wurmloch zum Jupiter.

Doch, klingt nach solider astrophysikalischer Beratung 





Tilfred schrieb:


> "Gott" ist Fakt! Den kann niemand wegdiskutieren. Was soll das auch sonst sein, wenn es genau wie ein Mensch aussieht nur gerade nicht zugegen ist?



Fakt ist, was man belegen kann. Aber niemand kann Gott belegen. Naturwissenschaftlich schon mal gar nicht, aber selbst aus dem theologischen Selbstverständnis der meisten (aller?) Religionen heraus ist Gott nicht vollständig erfass- und schon gar nicht belegbar. Gott ist Glaube und alles, was da hinten dranhängt ist Religion und somit das genaue Gegenteil von Wissenschaft.

Antimaterie dagegen kann man erzeugen, einfangen, ihre Interaktionen nachweisen. Im Gegensatz zu z.B. "dunkler Materie" (auf die Treshold mit gleichem Eifer besteht ) ist das ziemlich "Fakt". Auch für erstere gibt es aber eine ganze Reihe von Anzeichen beziehungsweise Eingrenzungsmöglichkeiten - "Fakt" ist, dass das was ist und das eine Gruppe von Eigenschaften hat und andere Eigenschaften definitiv nicht. Und das können wir aus externen Quellen heraus belegen.

Zu "Gott" dagegen gibt es nur von Menschen gemachte Geschichten, die auch noch alle aus der Prämisse hervorgegangen sind, dass es Gott gäbe. DAS ist ein Zirkelschluss, der jede Logik und jede Wissenschaft ausschließt.




> Aber so langsam verstehe ich die "Wissenschaft". Ähnlich wie in einer Sekte ist das Tolle daran dabei zu sein. Ich bin Teil von Etwas ganz tollem!



Das scheint in der Tat eine der Faszinationen von sogenannter "Populärwissenschaft" zu sein. Hier darf man die Schilderungen von "Wissenschaftsgläubigen" nicht mit dem eigentlichen Prozess verwechseln. Das sind nur die Groupies - was zählt sind aber nicht einmal die Musiker der Band, sondern allein was aus deren aus deren Instrumenten kommt.



compisucher schrieb:


> In gewisser Weise gebe ich dir in diesem Punkt recht.
> Ich erinnere z. B. nur an die unselige Diskussion bzgl. dem Aussterben der Dinos. Verfechter der Impact- und der Dekan-Trapp Theorie stehen sich heute noch unversöhnlich gegenüber.
> Unkonventionelle Denkweise, was nicht in den Mainstream passt, wird gnadenlos abgewürgt und der Lächerlichkeit preis gegeben, an statt mit fundierten Erkenntnissen Gegenargumentationen aufzubauen und diese im ernsthaften Disput zu erörtern.



Ergänzung zu meinem Absatz ein Zitat weiter oben:
Wissenschaftler selbst sind übrigens auch Menschen und manchmal ihre größten eigenen Fans mit der Folge, dass auch aus dem Mund von Wissenschaftlern einiges zu wissenschaftlichen Themen kommt, das rein gar nichts wissenschaftliches an sich hat 



> By the Way:
> Ganz verrückte Theorien besagen, dass die beim Urknall vorhandene Antimaterie nicht weg ist, sondern immer noch da ist, nur nicht mehr wechselwirkt und als die "unbekannte dunkle Materie" uns Kopfzerbrechen bereitet.
> In der Tat, haben sich alle bisher künstlich erzeugten Antimaterieteilchen nicht ganz so verhalten, wie sie sich verhalten sollen.
> Näheres ist hier: LHC – der weltgroesste Teilchenbeschleuniger
> direkt nachlesbar und die ausufernde Erläuterung spare ich mir an der Stelle.



Yeah, full circle. Wir sind wieder bei der dunklen Materie


----------



## compisucher (23. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Meinen, zugegebenermaßen sehr unvollständigen Quellen wurden jedenfalls nur 15 vollständige Saturn V bestellt. Davon sind 12 für Apollo verbraucht worden, 2 wurden zu Skylabs modifiziert (eine davon benutzt, durch die andere sollten eine zusätzliche 1. und 2. Stufe übrig sein) und eine ist eben noch vollständig übrig, wurde aber unter freiem Himmel ausgestellt, was sie wegen Witterungseinfluss und/oder Konservierungsmaßnahmen unbrauchbar machen sollte.


Ich hätte mutmaßlich den gleichen Infostand, hätte ich nicht einen gewissen Zugang und das Wissen über die Raketenteile habe ich auch erst seit ca. 5 Jahren.
Insofern - peace - ich sehe, dass du dich recht intensiv mit der Materie beschäftigst und umfangreiches Wissen besitzt.
Insofern würde ich es außerordentlich begrüßen, wenn du bei Themen wie "künftige Raumantriebe u. dgl." in diesem Unterforum eine Art "Lead-Rolle" übernehmen würdest. (Das meine ich Ernst und nicht ironisch, weil gegenseitiges Arschkriechen hier im Forum überflüssig wäre)



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Okay, da hatte ich deine Intention tatsächlich falsch verstanden - aber es haben ja noch einige weitere hier die von mir reininterpretierte Ansicht vertreten, er wäre ein wissenschaftlich durchaus interessanter Querdenker.
> Und das ist einfach nur falsch.


Falsch kann ich in 99% der Fälle unterschreiben, beim Rest bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher 
Man muss die Zeiten meiner Generation (bin 53) sehen.
Bücher waren die einzigen Infoquellen, I-Net und dergleichen für uns quasi Sci-Fi.
Dann kommt einer daher und vertritt (zunächst populärwissenschaftlich glaubwürdig anhörend) zusammen mit Uri Geller (der schweizer Löffelbieger) völlig andere, "freiere" Thesen als z. B. die Lehrer die wir hatten (der Physik Lehrer auf der Penne im weissen Forschungskittel und selbst in der 10 Klasse (1983) mit einem Hauelineal in den Pranken).
NATÜRLICH sind wir flaumbartwachsenden Teenagerbesserwisser darauf aufgesprungen!
Der IMPULS den er dabei gegeben hat war so groß, dass eine doch erkleckliche Anzahl von uns eben nicht das damalige Superstudium "BWL", sondern Physik, Astrophysik, Chemie usw. angefangen haben.
Insofern war er durchaus beeinflussend und ich habe kein Problem, dies zuzugeben, auch wenn mein heutiger Wissensstand erkennen muss, dass er einfach nur gut Geld mit seinen Büchern gemacht hat und primär wissenschaftlich Unhaltbares von sich gegeben hat.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Bibel habe ich nicht gelesen (der Autor hatte einfach keinen mitreißenden Stil), aber von Däniken müssten es 3-4 Bücher gewesen sein und weitere in Auszügen.


Der Stil ist in der Tat über lange Stecken ermüdend, weil schlichtweg kaum Kontext zur heutigen Zeit.
Dennoch behaupte ich, "bibelfest" zu sein, ebenso "koranfest", weil  es m. M. nach wichtig ist, religiös geprägte Menschen im Denken und Handeln  zu verstehen.
Nur dann hat man in meinen Augen einen Zugang.
Dies nicht, weil ich solche Menschen von meiner "naturwissenschaftlichen Denkweise" überzeugen möchte, sondern ich sie in meinen Freundeskreis mit einbeziehen möchte.
Manchmal können Inputs aus deren Welt sehr wohl in meiner Welt helfen...



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zur Interpretation von Texten nur aus diesen selbst heraus: Have fun.


nicht lachen, habe ich... 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Yeah, full circle. Wir sind wieder bei der dunklen Materie



So soll es sein: "ad astra"


----------



## Tilfred (23. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Bibel habe ich nicht gelesen (der Autor hatte einfach keinen mitreißenden Stil)



Nehmen wir Hesekiel 1 ab Vers 16

"16 Und die Räder waren wie Türkis und waren alle vier eins wie das andere, und sie waren anzusehen, als wäre ein Rad im andern. 17 Wenn sie gehen wollten, konnten sie nach allen ihren vier Seiten gehen und sie mußten nicht herumlenken, wenn sie gingen. 18 Ihre Felgen und Höhe waren schrecklich; und ihre Felgen waren voller Augen um und um an allen vier Rädern."

Die Felgen dieser Räder waren aus Gewichtsersparnis voller Löcher/Augen. Und  das was Hesekiel als Rad im Rad beschreibt hat ein NASA Ingenieur aufgrund dieses
Bibeltextes umgesetzt. Räder, ähnlich wie bei heutigen Flugzeugen nicht selbst angetrieben sondern zum Landen und rangieren im Hangar/Landeplatz. Dahin wo Hesekiel 
gebracht wurde.

Das Bibel-UFO des Hesekiel: NASA-Wissenschaftler erbringt Beweis fuer Prae-Astronautik – Grenzwissenschaftler die Zusammenfassung finde ich ganz gut, das Flugzeug weniger. Aber es zeigt die Räder wie er sie entworfen hat.


Im übrigen ist auch die Quarantäne der sich Hesekiel unterziehen mußte bevor er auf den Berg in diese Zone durfte bei Jesus und Mose angewandt worden. Jesus geht 
zum fasten weg von den anderen "in die Wüste" und Mose braucht 40 Tage um auf einem Berg ein paar Steintafeln zu erhalten. 

Bei diesen speziellen Zahlen kann es sich auch um einen Code handeln, und nicht nur um eine genaue Zeitangabe. Ähnlich wie bei den Gleichnissen. 10 Jungfrauen meint vielleicht 
die Zeit die vergeht wenn ich die "Jungfrau" zehnmal in bestimmter Konstellation am Himmel sehen kann. Vielleicht gehören deswegen der Kirche ja so viele Observatorien und 
Teleskope. Zum einhalten der Zeiten von ihrem Plan.


----------



## behemoth85 (23. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



compisucher schrieb:


> Nach so vielen Mrd. von Jahren ist er vielleicht schon in Rente oder er hat woanders was Wichtigeres zu tun...



Dann muss er wohl Frührenter sein, und jetzt herrscht nur eines, Fachkräftemangel


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



compisucher schrieb:


> Ich hätte mutmaßlich den gleichen Infostand, hätte ich nicht einen gewissen Zugang und das Wissen über die Raketenteile habe ich auch erst seit ca. 5 Jahren.
> Insofern - peace - ich sehe, dass du dich recht intensiv mit der Materie beschäftigst und umfangreiches Wissen besitzt.
> Insofern würde ich es außerordentlich begrüßen, wenn du bei Themen wie "künftige Raumantriebe u. dgl." in diesem Unterforum eine Art "Lead-Rolle" übernehmen würdest. (Das meine ich Ernst und nicht ironisch, weil gegenseitiges Arschkriechen hier im Forum überflüssig wäre)



Naaaa. Die Zeiten, wo ich mich für irgendwas hier verantwortlich gefühlt (und die nötige Zeit dafür mitgebracht) habe, sind vorbei. Außerdem hab ich, wie gesagt, selbst größere Lücken in meinen Kenntnissen und konsumiere mittlerweile selbst nur noch oberflächliches Material respektive veranstalte maximal nen Wiki-binge, da kann ich also durchaus auch von anderen lernen - so wie in diesem Fall. Wenn dir mal noch weitere Informationen zu den dreien (bzw. den 1,5 unerklärten) vor die Füße fallen, täte mich interessieren, wann sie für welchen Zweck in Auftrag gegeben wurden. Sone Saturn V kostet ja einiges, die kann nur über ein politisch abgesegnetes Budget gebaut worden sein.



> Falsch kann ich in 99% der Fälle unterschreiben, beim Rest bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher
> Man muss die Zeiten meiner Generation (bin 53) sehen.
> Bücher waren die einzigen Infoquellen, I-Net und dergleichen für uns quasi Sci-Fi.
> Dann kommt einer daher und vertritt (zunächst populärwissenschaftlich glaubwürdig anhörend) zusammen mit Uri Geller (der schweizer Löffelbieger) völlig andere, "freiere" Thesen als z. B. die Lehrer die wir hatten (der Physik Lehrer auf der Penne im weissen Forschungskittel und selbst in der 10 Klasse (1983) mit einem Hauelineal in den Pranken).
> ...



Zugegeben, da habe ich einen anderen Background - weniger wegen dem Internet, da habe ich in der Kindheit auch nichts von gehabt. Aber wendebedingt war mir früh klar, dass jedes politische Thema mindestens zwei Wahrheiten kennt, die technischen Bücher die ich als Kind verschlungen habe wechselten ebenfalls zwischen "von der Realität eingeholt" (ne, dass mit den selbstfliegenden Autos bis 2000 wird zeitlich knapp...) und "von ihrer Seite des eisernen Vorhangs geprägt" und glücklicherweise hatte ich dann auch in der Schule ein paar Lehrer, die zu kritischem denken animiert haben. Sowas wie Berlitz oder Däniken waren dann eher Faszination, aber insbesondere bei den ägyptologischen Ausflügen von letzterem wurde mir schnell klar, dass er im Vergleich zu echten Sachbüchern nicht nur Indizien anders deutet, sondern schlicht eine ganze Menge, z.T. schon im 19. Jhd. gewonnene Erkenntisse ignoriert/verschweigt, die seine Theorien zu Fall bringen würden. Später habe ich dann einfach direkt Hohlbein gelesen, wenn ich fantastische Umdeutungen der Realität wollte, da gabs noch nen spannenden Plot obendrein . (MZ Bradleys Adaptionen der Artus Legende und Ilias sind aber auch eine sehr schöne Anregung zum Thema "Dinge mit anderen Augen sehen".)

Was es bei mir aber nie gab: Einen Zusammenhang zwischen solchen Autoren und der Begeisterungsbalance BWL-Naturwissenschaft. Da hat spätestens Cousteau für eine klar einseitige Schwerpunktsetzung gesorgt und das laut Erzählung meiner Eltern noch vor meiner Einschulung 




> Der Stil ist in der Tat über lange Stecken ermüdend, weil schlichtweg kaum Kontext zur heutigen Zeit.
> Dennoch behaupte ich, "bibelfest" zu sein, ebenso "koranfest", weil  es m. M. nach wichtig ist, religiös geprägte Menschen im Denken und Handeln  zu verstehen.
> Nur dann hat man in meinen Augen einen Zugang.
> Dies nicht, weil ich solche Menschen von meiner "naturwissenschaftlichen Denkweise" überzeugen möchte, sondern ich sie in meinen Freundeskreis mit einbeziehen möchte.
> Manchmal können Inputs aus deren Welt sehr wohl in meiner Welt helfen...



Wenn es eine definitive Fassung gäbe, würde ich mir sie vieleicht auch irgendwann antun. Aber so habe ich mich bislang auf durchaus sehr informative Diskussionen mit entsprechenden Leuten beschränkt - wieso selbst die spannenden Stellen zusammentragen, wenn andere sie schon kennen? 
Ist ja auch nicht so, dass man im Umkehrschluss von einem Tiefgläubigen erwarten könnte, Darwin im Original gelesen zu haben, wenn man über Evolution redet. Da bringt halt jeder seinen Teil zur Diskussion mit und wenn beide an Inhalten und nicht an "gewinnen" interessiert sind, lernt man viel voneinander.




Tilfred schrieb:


> Nehmen wir Hesekiel 1 ab Vers 16
> 
> "16 Und die Räder waren wie Türkis und waren alle vier eins wie das andere, und sie waren anzusehen, als wäre ein Rad im andern. 17 Wenn sie gehen wollten, konnten sie nach allen ihren vier Seiten gehen und sie mußten nicht herumlenken, wenn sie gingen. 18 Ihre Felgen und Höhe waren schrecklich; und ihre Felgen waren voller Augen um und um an allen vier Rädern."
> 
> ...



Nehmen wir doch mal zwecks Bandbreite eine andere Übersetzung zur Hand, um den Einfluss interpretierender Übersetzer zu reduzieren, und beachten auch Verse 1-15 - etwas, das Däniken meines Wissens nach nie macht, weil es seiner Raumschinterpretation nämlich alles andere als gut tut...:
_
5.And from its midst was the likeness of four living beings, and this is their appearance; they had the likeness of a man.
6.And [each] one had four faces, and [each] one had four wings.

11.And so were their faces. And their wings were extended upward; each one had two wings joined to each other, and two covering their bodies.
12.Now each one would go toward the direction of his face; wherever would be the will to go, they would go; they did not turn as they walked.

15.And I saw the living beings, and behold, one wheel [was] on the ground beside the living beings for its four faces.
_

Fassen wir zusammen: Beschrieben ist keine Maschiene, sondern ein Lebewesen. (zumindest nimmt Esekiel es als solches war, hochentwickelte humanoide Roboter können wir natürlich nicht ausschließen. Raumschiffe aber schon, denn die hätte er eher mit einer Kutsche verglichen)
Dieses besteht aus vier, vermutlich rotationssysmmetrisch angeordneten, typischen Engelsfiguren, die miteinander verwachsen sind und als eine omnidirektionale Einheit agieren.
Jeder dieser Gestalten ist nun auch ein "Rad" zugeordnet, allerdings lose daneben auf dem Boden

_16.The appearance of the wheels and their work was like the appearance of crystal, and the four of them had one likeness, and their appearance and their workings were as a wheel would be within a wheel.
17.When they went, they went toward their four sides; they did not turn when they went.
18.And they had backs, and they were very high, and they were dreadful, and their eyebrows were full of eyes round about-[so it was] to the four of them.
19.And when the living beings would go, the wheels would go beside them; and when the living beings would lift themselves off the ground, the wheels would lift themselves._

Fällt was auf? Vers 16 beschreibt die Räder. Vers 17 beschreibt die Beweglichkeit des Lebewesens, und zwar in gleicher Weise wie Vers 12. Nirgendwo gibt es einen Hinweis darauf, dass Vers 18 sich wieder mit den Rädern beschäftigt. Und er spricht nicht nur von "Augen", die man zweideutig als Ösen/Löcher deuten könnte (allerdings nicht auf Englisch, wo es ausdrücklich "eyes" und nicht "eyebolts" heißt - wer hebräisch/aramäisch kann, möge uns bitte über das Original belehren), sondern auch von Augenbrauen. Die Räder haben also Augenbrauen? Nö. Die Vierfachgestalt hat natürlich Augen und Augenbrauen und die beschreibt Esekiel in 18. Um die Räder geht es erst wieder in 19 und das einzige, was wir insgesamt über die runden Dinger erfahren lautet:
- Sie sind neben den vier Gestalten auf dem Boden (kein Hinweis auf eine tragende Verbindung zu diesen!)
- Sie folgen den vier Gestalten

N bissl dürftig als Beschreibung für ein Vehikel mit Fahrwerk, wie es zu Esekiels Zeiten hinter jedem zweiten Ochsenpäärchen eins gab, oder?

Esekiel wird übrigens in dem ganzen Text nirgendwo hingebracht. Er steht still und beobachtet. Der Text beginnt ausdrücklich mit der Aussage, dass er Visionen hat. Und aus den nebenbei beschriebenen Rädern haben Ufo-Gläubige dann eine eigene Story gesponnen.

Eine treffendere, trivialere und damit -wenn man wissenschaftlich an die Sache herangehen will- vorzuziehende Assoziation wäre zum Beispiel eine Gruppe maskierter Tänzer bzw. Träger auf einer Ikonenprozessionen. Im Christentum haben wir zwar keinen mehrgesichtigen Gott, aber zu Esekiels Zeiten gab es einige davon und eine (in diesem Fall) Vierfaltigkeit und Allwissenheit/Allsehenheit wird bis heute gerne durch Gesichter in alle Richtungen ausgedrückt. In Bewegung betonen könnte man dies auf einer öffentlichen Darbietung durch die Vermeidung von Drehungen. Räder könnte eine derart offensichtlich oppulente Konstruktion haben damit man sie nicht tragen, sondern zumindest zeitweise nur schieben muss und wenn die Darbietung eine Sprungeinlage beinhaltet, haben wir sogar das Abheben integriert, ohne Esekiel einmal reine Spinnerei unterstellen zu müssen oder Teile zu unterschlagen.
(Wobei letzteres nicht mal ein Problem wäre, schließlich will er ein religiöses Erlebnis schildern und somit also die Interpretation des gleichen Mythos, der einer religiösen Darbietung zugrunde liegt - nicht die notwendigerweise unvollkommen Nachahmung des Ereignisses während der Darbietung selbst. Es beschwert sich in einer katholischen Messe ja auch niemand darüber, dass die verabreichte Flüssigkeit die Konsistenz von Wein hat, obwohl sie in ausnahmslos allen Texten als Blut beschrieben wird. Und es kommt aber auch keiner auf die Idee, eine telekinetische Superkräfte verleihende Psychodroge hineinzuinterpretieren, nur weil was bedeutungsvolles getrunken wird)




> und Mose braucht 40 Tage um auf einem Berg ein paar Steintafeln zu erhalten.



Hast du dir den Berg mal angeguckt? Du bräuchtest vermutlich 80 Tage, um den mit damaligen Methoden rauf und wieder runter zu kommen, wenn du es überhaupt überleben würdest (also nix mit Gewichtsreduzierter Trockennahrung, Taufängern, Popupzelt und anderen Hilfsmitteln, die das campieren in der Wildnis zur Nebensache während des Wanderns werden lassen) 
Davon abgesehen wäre die Erklärung mit den wenigsten hypothetischen Annahmen immer noch die, dass er 40 Tage gebraucht hat, um deutlich außer Hörweite seiner Nachbarn zu kommen, zwei Tafeln aus dem Fels zu meißeln und mit Innenschriften zu versehen. Das ist für einen nicht-Profi-Steinmetz, der sich wie gesagt nebenbei noch um Wasser und Essen kümmern musste, ein ganz guter Zeitansatz.



> Bei diesen speziellen Zahlen kann es sich auch um einen Code handeln, und nicht nur um eine genaue Zeitangabe. Ähnlich wie bei den Gleichnissen. 10 Jungfrauen meint vielleicht
> die Zeit die vergeht wenn ich die "Jungfrau" zehnmal in bestimmter Konstellation am Himmel sehen kann. Vielleicht gehören deswegen der Kirche ja so viele Observatorien und
> Teleskope. Zum einhalten der Zeiten von ihrem Plan.



Zahlen sind in sehr vielen alten Texten vermutlich nicht wahren Begebenheiten entnommen. Das beginnt bei prahlenden Herrschern und ändet bei nachträglich reingeschriebenen Gleichnissen und Zahlenmystiken. Genauso wie heute ggf. ein 13. Stock fehlt, werden auch damals Ziffern gezielt eingesetzt worden sein - wenn der Autor einen Text bewusst so abgewandelt hat, dass er seinen Intentionen gerecht wurde. In dem Fall ist der Text als Primärquelle aber nur noch sehr eingeschränkt brauchbar und viel mehr ein Zeugnis der Intentionen seines Autors. Wenn du nicht wissenschaftlich argumentieren, sondern die Texte als Belege für sehr weit hergeholte Behauptungen benutzen möchtest, dann solltest du ihre Glaubwürdigkeit nicht in dieser Form untergraben 




behemoth85 schrieb:


> Dann muss er wohl Frührenter sein, und jetzt herrscht nur eines, Fachkräftemangel



Aua. Gleich haben wir einen AFD-Thread über Muslime, die ins Land "geholt" werden


----------



## compisucher (24. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*

DER war gut, ruyven_macaran,
respect, nicht schlecht, für jemanden, der sagt, er hätte die Bibel nicht gelesen


----------



## Threshold (24. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Doch ist er/sie/es für mich. Ich weiß nur nicht was das ist. Eine Datensammlung, eine KI, intelligente Energie?!



Gott lässt sich nicht empirisch erfassen, aber genau darum geht es in der Wissenschaft, denn die Wissenschaft muss objektiv sein, für jeden gleichermaßen begreifbar sein.
Wissenschaft muss unabhängig von Geschlecht, Kultur und Glaube sein. 



Tilfred schrieb:


> Richtig und deswegen haben sie , die Sonne, auch geplant und gebaut. Also die fähigen "Wissenschaftler" vor der Flut.



Nö, die Sonne ist entstanden, und zwar aus einem Überrest einer Supernova. Denn die Supernova hat die Elemente erzeugt, aus denen die Planeten und alles hier besteht.



Tilfred schrieb:


> In 5 Milliarden Jahren wenn die Sonne ausgeht meine ich.



Die Sonne wird dafür sorgen, dass es in 1 Milliarde Jahre auf der Erde so aussehen wird wie heute auf der Venus.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hmm - Cygnus X1 ist mir zu weit weg zum angucken . In dem Kontext wäre möglicherweise ohnehin der zeitliche Ablauf am interessantesten. Wenn der Stern nicht sofort ins Loch stürzt, ist er offensichtlich weit genug entfernt dass er weiterhin einen eigenen Gravitationstrog darstellt. Dann kann es durchaus seine Zeit dauern, bis das (jetzt viel kleinere) schwarze Loch in ausgesaugt hat und können wir überhaupt ausschließen, dass er nicht während der Nova schon massiv Masse eingebüßt hat und wir nur den Rest sehen?
> Wie dem auch sei: Für das Interstellar-Szenario mit einem schwarzen Loch in der Mitte des Systems muss zum einen der größte Stern des Systems als erster kollabieren. Das ist schon ziemlich schwierig respektive wir sprechen hier von einer Nova, die doch wirklich schwer zu überleben wäre - nicht nur für die Nachbarsonnen, sondern erst Recht für das Leben auf den Planeten. Und dann brauchen wir eben mindest zwei noch aktive Sonnen, da so ein schwarzes Loch einen riesigen Schatten ins System werfen und jedes Jahr eine wochenlange totale Sonnenfinsternis mit entsprechenden klimatischen und biologischen Folgen verursachen würde. Und das ganze jetzt noch bitte mit stabilen Orbits und davon mindestens drei im Grenzbereich der klassischen habitablen Zone mit flüssigem H2O. Und einem Wurmloch zum Jupiter.
> 
> Doch, klingt nach solider astrophysikalischer Beratung



Das Dilemma bei sowas ist immer, dass man das nicht beobachtet hat. Man kann nur Vermutung anstellen und Computermodelle betrachten. Die Computermodelle sind aber nur so gut wie die Daten, die man eingibt.
Selbst wenn man annimmt, dass es stabile Planeten gäbe -- so ein riesiger Stern lebt nicht lange genug als dass sich da Planeten mit Lebewesen bilden können. Nach 50 Millionen Jahren ist da Schicht im Schacht. Und der blaue Riese von Cygnus X1 wird innerhalb der nächsten 10 Millionen Jahren ebenfalls als Supernova enden.
Meines Erachtens ist die Sache bei Interstellar nicht so durchdacht. Aber anders kriegst du das mit der unterschiedlichen Zeit halt nicht erklärt und das mit der Zeit ist ja ein zentraler Bestandteil des Films.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Antimaterie dagegen kann man erzeugen, einfangen, ihre Interaktionen nachweisen. Im Gegensatz zu z.B. "dunkler Materie" (auf die Treshold mit gleichem Eifer besteht ) ist das ziemlich "Fakt". Auch für erstere gibt es aber eine ganze Reihe von Anzeichen beziehungsweise Eingrenzungsmöglichkeiten - "Fakt" ist, dass das was ist und das eine Gruppe von Eigenschaften hat und andere Eigenschaften definitiv nicht. Und das können wir aus externen Quellen heraus belegen.



Dunkle Materie kann man derzeit nur indirekt belegen -- übrigens genau wie schwarze Löcher. Noch hat man keins gesehen.
Aber andere Theorien sind halt nicht so gut wie das mit der dunklen Materie. Man hat schlicht nichts Besseres.
Und ich schrien ja vorhin, dass ich die dunkle Energie noch sehr viel interessanter finde. Wie viel Energie braucht man, um ganze Supergalaxienhaufen zu verschieben?
Ob man das Rätsel lösen kann, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## RyzA (24. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



Threshold schrieb:


> Nö, die Sonne ist entstanden, und zwar aus einem Überrest einer Supernova. Denn die Supernova hat die Elemente erzeugt, aus denen die Planeten und alles hier besteht.


Sicher? Bei Wikipedia steht das die Sonne aus dem Kollaps einer interstellaren Gaswolke entstanden ist.

Aus Supernovae entstehen doch andere Objekte



> Man kennt zwei grundsätzliche Mechanismen, nach denen Sterne zur Supernova werden können:
> 
> Massereiche Sterne mit einer Anfangsmasse (siehe Sternentstehung) von mehr als etwa acht Sonnenmassen, deren Kern am Ende ihrer Entwicklung und nach Verbrauch ihres nuklearen Brennstoffs kollabiert. Hierbei kann ein kompaktes Objekt, etwa ein Neutronenstern (Pulsar) oder ein Schwarzes Loch, entstehen. Dieser Vorgang wird als Kollaps- bzw. hydrodynamische Supernova bezeichnet.
> 
> Sterne mit geringerer Masse, die in ihrem vorläufigen Endstadium als Weißer Zwerg Material (z. B. von einem Begleiter in einem Doppelsternsystem) akkretieren, durch Eigengravitation kollabieren und dabei durch einsetzendes Kohlenstoffbrennen zerrissen werden. Dieses Phänomen wird als thermonukleare Supernova oder Supernova vom Typ Ia bezeichnet.


Quelle:Supernova – Wikipedia


----------



## compisucher (24. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Naaaa. Die Zeiten, wo ich mich für irgendwas hier verantwortlich gefühlt (und die nötige Zeit dafür mitgebracht) habe, sind vorbei. Außerdem hab ich, wie gesagt, selbst größere Lücken in meinen Kenntnissen und konsumiere mittlerweile selbst nur noch oberflächliches Material respektive veranstalte maximal nen Wiki-binge, da kann ich also durchaus auch von anderen lernen - so wie in diesem Fall. Wenn dir mal noch weitere Informationen zu den dreien (bzw. den 1,5 unerklärten) vor die Füße fallen, täte mich interessieren, wann sie für welchen Zweck in Auftrag gegeben wurden. Sone Saturn V kostet ja einiges, die kann nur über ein politisch abgesegnetes Budget gebaut worden sein.


Nun, ich kann dir leider keine "Datenlage" gem. Wicki oder so liefern.
Ich war zuletzt in der KW 36/2106 auf Einladung meines ehemaligen Schulkameraden u. a. in White Sands.
Der Hintergrund war ein profaner, ich arbeite in Europa u. a. an der Entwicklung von kostengünstigen Holz-Hybrid Häusern und die Amis interessieren sich deswegen dafür, weil deren reine Holzbauten doch sehr anfällig für die Unbilden der Natur sind.
Die NASA hat neben der reinen Weltraumerforschung diverse andere Forschungsaufträge, eben auch sturmsichere Wohngebäude für weniger Betuchte.
Genau in diesem Rahmen kam ich eben dort hin.
Vorweg hatte ich über die Raketenteile schon via Whatsapp + Telefon von meinem Freund erfahren (ca. seit 2014 oder 2015).
Während der (exklusiven) Führung wurde mir erzählt, dass die AirForce quasi ein zweites, militärische Skylab geplant hatte und hierfür in Summe sechs weitere Saturn 5 bei der NASA in Auftrag gegeben hatte.
Das Projekt wurde aus Kostengründen nie umgesetzt, allerdings waren ca. 3,5 Raketen, konkret nur die Antriebsstufen schon fertiggestellt.
Kapseln wurden keine allerdings Weiteren mehr gebaut.
Die Antriebsstufen befänden sich alle weiterhin im Besitz der Airforce und wurden deswegen eben in White Sands eingelagert.
Die Raketenmotoren sind sehr ordentlich in sehr dicker Folie eingeschweißt und wären angeblich sofort betriebsbereit und sind separat zu den Tankbehältern eingelagert.
Die Raketenmotoren sind hier eingelagert:
Google Maps

Die Tankstufen liegen hier in einer Art Zelthalle, google hat hier eine gefakte Darstellung einer brachliegenden, planierten Fläche :
Sie sind im Übrigen nicht weiß-schwarz - wie aus Filmen oder so bekannt- gestrichen, sondern "blank", was bei 0% Luftfeuchtigkeit und 365 Tagen Sonne ohne Regen problemlos ist...
Google Maps

Das alles ist in Bezug auf die Saturn 5 Teile kein Staatsgeheimnis und allgemein bei Interessierten in der USA bekannt.
Insofern kann ich hier lockerst davon berichten ohne das da irgendwas von Geheimnisverrat im Raume stehen würde.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ist ja auch nicht so, dass man im Umkehrschluss von einem Tiefgläubigen erwarten könnte, Darwin im Original gelesen zu haben, wenn man über Evolution redet. Da bringt halt jeder seinen Teil zur Diskussion mit und wenn beide an Inhalten und nicht an "gewinnen" interessiert sind, lernt man viel voneinander.



Ist ein wichtiger Punkt, nur wenn sich Leute von der "anderen Seite" auch öffnen, wir die Diskussion spannend und fruchtbar.


----------



## compisucher (24. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Sicher? Bei Wikipedia steht das die Sonne aus dem Kollaps einer interstellaren Gaswolke entstanden ist.
> 
> Aus Supernovae entstehen doch andere Objekte
> 
> Quelle:Supernova – Wikipedia



Die Sonne muss eine Gen. 2 oder 3 Sonne sein, weil 
a) "nur" 5 Mrd. Jahre alt, das Universum ist deutlich älter
b) Anteile von schweren Elementen hat als nur Wasserstoff und Helium - sonst gäbe es keine Planeten.

Schwere Elemente werden -so weit bekannt - ausschließlich bei Nova/Supernova Prozessen im Innern eines Sterns "gebrütet" und im Falle einer Supernova eben mittels Explosion ins All verteilt.

Die Supernova -Dichte muss in den frühen Jahren unseres Universums sehr viel höher als heutzutage gewesen sein, da nahezu überall in Gaswolken schwerere Elemente bis hin zu organischen Verbindungen (Ameisensäure)  nachgewiesen werden können.
Die Häufigkeit der beobachteten Supernova Ereignisse von heute würde die Häufigkeit der angetroffenen schweren Elemente nicht generieren können.

Die Sonne selbst ist in der Tat, mutmaßlich mit einigen "Schwestern",  aus einer Gaswolke entstanden.


----------



## Tilfred (24. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hast du dir den Berg mal angeguckt?



Welchen Berg? 

Ich gehe nicht davon aus daß Hesekiel diese Geschichte aufgeschrieben hat. Eher Jemand anderes. Und somit sind es noch nicht einmal
seine Worte, die sehr wohl etwas ausführlicher beschreiben könnten.

Augenbrauen ja, von mir aus. Im gleichen Satz steht aber daß diese Brauen Augen hatten und Augen sind nun mal in Löchern im Kopf. 
Diese Bibelschreiber sind zum Teil schon witzige Kerlchen. Vergleich das Kamel und das Nadelöhr. Und Luther macht auch aus einem
profanen Deckel einen "Gnadenstuhl" da im Aramäischen Stuhl und Deckel mit einem ähnlichen Begriff ausgedrückt werden.

Aber das weißt Du ja sicher schon, Du würdest doch nie etwas mit copy&paste einfügen und als Deinen Mist hier verkaufen wollen.

Nebenbei, eine "Vision" muß nicht zwingend unter Drogeneinfluß stattfinden sondern heißt schlicht ich sehe etwas. Und das kann mir
überall passieren auch auf einem Acker in Persien. Sofern ich Löcher habe.


----------



## compisucher (24. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Welchen Berg?


Er meint den Berg Sinai, wo Moses die Tafeln empfangen hat:
Sinai (Berg) – Wikipedia

Das mit den 80 Tagen Marsch bis zum Gipfel halte ich auch für ein wenig zu viel, dennoch sind immerhin aus der Ebene heraus fast 2000 Höhenmeter zu überwinden.
Und sicherlich waren damals keine 4.000 Stufen vorhanden, sondern nur Geröllhalden.
Es war mit Sicherheit eine Herausforderung für Moses grob im Jahre 1200 v. Chr. auf den Berg zu gelangen - wenn es denn tatsächlich so war.

Ich denke, die Geschichte ist eine Art Metapher oder Legendengeschichte.
Im weiten Umkreis ist nun mal der Sinai ein sehr exponierter und mit hin höchster Berg, der sich trefflich dafür eignet, die Symbolik des Empfanges der Gesetzestafeln durch Gott erzählerisch zu verstärken.
Moses kommt in diesem Umfeld näher an Gott heran.
Die Gesetzestafeln darf man sich real auch nicht als schwere, große (Granit-) Steinplatten vorstellen.
Üblich in der gesamten Antike waren Kratztafeln, meist aus Schiefer oder Sandstein, die mit einfachen Mitteln "Notizen" erlaubten und später in repräsentative Tafeln überführt wurden.
Leider sind hiervon (sieht man mal von den römischen und griechischen Exemplaren ab) kaum welche noch zu finden und wenn, dann nur Bruchstücke.
Allgemein wird angenommen, das die Tafeln aus natürlichen Spaltbrüchen z. B. des Schiefers entnommen wurden.
Mit den damaligen einfachen Spannungstechniken konnten nur ca. 30-60 cm hohe und max. ebenso breite Tafeln gewonnen werden.
Regeldicke 2-4 cm (Schieferlagen) = 2-5 kg Gewicht

Mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit existierten die Steintafeln auch, immerhin behauptete sich eine Gruppe Beduinen (jüdisches Volk) standhaft und homogen in der damaligen Zeit gegenüber ähnlichen Sippen /Clans/was auch immer mit  Erfolg.
Da die Waffentechnik unisono damals war, konnte der strategische Vorteil dieser Stammes/Volkesbildung nur über einen oder mehrere Vorsprungstechnologien erzielt werden.
Dazu gehören sicherlich auch eine einheitliche Gesetzesbildung und dass Können (mutmaßlich aus Ägypten) schriftliche Anweisungen/Texte gleich welcher Art homogen mit den Informationen "ans Volk" zu bringen.




Tilfred schrieb:


> Aber das weißt Du ja sicher schon, Du würdest doch nie etwas mit copy&paste einfügen und als Deinen Mist hier verkaufen wollen.


Natürlich hat er copy & paste benutzt, was ja nicht verwerflich sein kann.
Es ist doch kein Makel, wenn schon vorhandene Textinterpretationen zur Argumentation herangezogen werden und seiner Argumentation oder Weltsicht dienlich sind.
Gerade in solch einer Forumsumgebung kann man ja kaum vom Diskussionspartner erwarten, dass eine eigenständige wissenschaftliche Aufarbeitung zur Unterhaltung Weniger erstellt wird.

Ich wäre an deiner Stelle froh, dass er sich so ausführlich mit dem Thema auseinandersetzt.
Mit der Bezeichnung "Mist" stößt du ruyven_macaran nur vor den Kopf, das wird seinen redlichen Bemühungen nicht gerecht.

Die m. M. nach passende Antwort aus deiner Feder wäre eben eine andere Interpretation der Texte und das muss ebenso nicht zwangsläufig deine Eigene sein, sondern die, die du am besten in  deine Gedankenwelt als passend erachtest.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (24. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der &quot;Naturwissenschaft&quot; Thread*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Nebenbei, eine "Vision" muß nicht zwingend unter Drogeneinfluß stattfinden sondern heißt schlicht ich sehe etwas. Und das kann mir
> überall passieren auch auf einem Acker in Persien. Sofern ich Löcher habe.



Stimmt eine Fata Morgana ist in diesen Breiten ja nicht unüblich, wenn man Löcher hat und auch was dahinter kann man sich so einiges vorstellen, gleichzeitig sehen und weil "ich" es so "sehe" ist es wahr und geschehen. Wie war das doch gleich mit dem brennenden sprechenden  Busch?


----------



## compisucher (24. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der &quot;Naturwissenschaft&quot; Thread*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Stimmt eine Fata Morgana ist in diesen Breiten ja nicht unüblich, wenn man Löcher hat und auch was dahinter kann man sich so einiges vorstellen, gleichzeitig sehen und weil "ich" es so "sehe" ist es wahr und geschehen. Wie war das doch gleich mit dem brennenden sprechenden  Busch?



Das ist symblische Bildersprache der Bibel:
Das Feuer steht hier für die Erkenntnis des Gläubigen und der Dornenbusch ist ein Bild/Symbol für einen sehr einfachen Ort.

Auch hier wieder ägyptische Wurzeln (ewige Feuer in den Tempeln) und das ägyptische Zeichen des Dornenbusches in den Texten allgemein als Öde/karge Landschaft gelesen/interpretiert


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (24. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der &quot;Naturwissenschaft&quot; Thread*

Das hast "du" (oder ein Bibelforscher) hineininterpretiert für Moses war es Realität oder hat er die Geschichte nicht weitererzählt, denn auf dem Berg waren doch nur Moses und JHWA.


----------



## compisucher (24. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*

Nimm den Bibelforscher, nicht mich 
Dass mit der Interpretation ist richtig.
Problem:
Es ist ja nicht mal sicher, ob es eine Person "Moses" je gab, belegende Indizien hierfür gibt es ja keine.
Die Texte wurden erst Jahrhunderte später durch Gläubige schriftlich fixiert, zwischen dem "realen" Ereignis und der schriftlichen Fixierung mag einiges Vergessen oder dazu erfunden worden sein.
Mit Sicherheit bedienten sich die Autoren einer Bildsprache fürs Volk, um die Einzigartigkeit der Ereignisse und die Herrlichkeit Gottes darzustellen.

Somit ja, die angenommene Symbolsprache leitet sich primär aus dem Weltbild der Menschen seit "Gründung" des Juden- bzw. Christentums ab.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (24. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



compisucher schrieb:


> Nimm den Bibelforscher, nicht mich



Deshalb habe ich das du in Anführungsstriche gesetzt. 



> Dass mit der Interpretation ist richtig.



Ich weiß, denn es war ja keiner bei dieser Situation dabei außer den "Beiden". 



> Problem:
> Es ist ja nicht mal sicher, ob es eine Person "Moses" je gab, belegende Indizien hierfür gibt es ja keine.
> Die Texte wurden erst Jahrhunderte später durch Gläubige schriftlich fixiert, zwischen dem "realen" Ereignis und der schriftlichen Fixierung mag einiges Vergessen oder dazu erfunden worden sein.
> Mit Sicherheit bedienten sich die Autoren einer Bildsprache fürs Volk, um die Einzigartigkeit der Ereignisse und die Herrlichkeit Gottes darzustellen.



Du hast es erfasst, das "Buch" (eigentlich ne Sammlung von Briefen und "Kurzgeschichten") wurde von Menschen geschrieben und sogar von Menschen nachträglich bewusst verändert... gibt ja mehrere Versionen die sich inhaltlich leicht unterscheiden. 



> Somit ja, die angenommene Symbolsprache leitet sich primär aus dem Weltbild der Menschen seit "Gründung" des Juden- bzw. Christentums ab.



Ich versuche mich auch mal als Bibelforscher:

Man hat also versucht die "Vorgänge" und "Wunder" in für damalige menschliche Vorstellungen und Möglichkeiten darzustellen. 

Jesus hat also keinen Leprakranken "geheilt" im körperlichen Sinne, sondern seinen "Geist" gereinigt und ihn so zu "Gott" geführt. 


PS: Das "dumme" ist nur, das es viele gibt die jedes Wort in diesem "Buch" als wahr und gegeben von "Gott" ansehen.


----------



## compisucher (24. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*

Mal was anderes und wieder aus der Wissenschaft.
Wie gefällt euch die Farbe rot so im allgemeinen? 

scinexx | War das Leben einst rot-violett?: Organismen mit rötlichem Fotopigment könnten die frühe Erde geprägt haben


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (24. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*

Mir gefällt sie gut... so gut das ich meinem schwarzen Bike rote Akzente gegönnt habe.


----------



## Threshold (24. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Sicher? Bei Wikipedia steht das die Sonne aus dem Kollaps einer interstellaren Gaswolke entstanden ist.
> 
> Aus Supernovae entstehen doch andere Objekte
> 
> Quelle:Supernova – Wikipedia



Ja, und wo kam die Gaswolke her?
Du musst das so sehen. Ein Stern, der sehr groß ist, versucht alles, um nicht als schwarzes Loch zu enden. Er stößt in Schüben Materie ohne Ende ab (Beteigeuze macht das gerade). Wenn er explodiert, bläst er rund 90% seiner Masse weg. In dieser Wolke ist eben alles drin, was man so braucht. Neben Wasserstoff und Helium alle anderen Elemente, denn nur eine Supernova kann die Elemente erzeugen, die es jenseits des Eisen gibt.
Und das können gerne mal 30 Sonnenmassen und mehr sein. Aus dieser Wolke sind vermutlich gleich mal mehrere Sonnen entstanden, die sich dann voneinander entfernt haben. Es kann daher gut sein, dass ein Stern wie Tau Ceti oder Alpha Centauri zum ähnlichen Zeitpunkt aus der gleichen Gaswolke entstanden sind wie die Sonne. 
Die Sonne selbst ist ein Stern mit einer relativ hohem Metallizität. In der Astronomie werden alle Elemente nach Wasserstoff und Helium als Metalle bezeichnet, weil sie eben nicht beim Urknall entstanden sind, sondern von Sternen erzeugt werden müssen.
Und nur Sterne mit hohe Metallizität können überhaupt Planeten haben, die Leben tragen können. Immerhin müssen die Eisenkerne der Planeten ja irgendwo herkommen. Dazu das ganze andere Zeugs und natürlich auch das Uran, mit dem wir uns gegenseitig den Hintern wegblasen können.



compisucher schrieb:


> Mal was anderes und wieder aus der Wissenschaft.
> Wie gefällt euch die Farbe rot so im allgemeinen?
> 
> scinexx | War das Leben einst rot-violett?: Organismen mit rötlichem Fotopigment könnten die frühe Erde geprägt haben



Kann durchaus sein. Man muss eben wissen, dass die Strahlungsleistung der Sonne früher deutlich geringer war als heute. Damals hat sie vermutlich noch mehr im rötlichen Licht geleuchtet und das erste Leben hat sich logischer Weise daran angepasst. Das wechselte dann mit der Zeit und heute strahlt die Sonne im Farbbereich von 5600 Kelvin.
Die Strahlungsleistung der Sonne wird in den nächsten Millionen Jahren immer weiter ansteigen, bis die Erde irgendwann so aussehen wird wie die Venus heute. Verhindern kann man das nicht.
Ich frage mich ja, was die Flacherdler sagen, wenn die Strahlungsleistung der Sonne steigt und Leben auf der Erde unmöglich wird? "Huch -- wir haben uns schrecklich geirrt?"


----------



## compisucher (24. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich frage mich ja, was die Flacherdler sagen, wenn die Strahlungsleistung der Sonne steigt und Leben auf der Erde unmöglich wird? "Huch -- wir haben uns schrecklich geirrt?"



Ist doch klar, ab zur Unterseite und sich mit Seilen vor dem Fall ins Bodenlose sichern...


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (24. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*

Ich hoffe Tilfred hat sich die Seile schon mal besorgt für seine Kindeskinder. [emoji38]


----------



## compisucher (24. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*

Ist er Flacherdler?


----------



## Threshold (24. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



compisucher schrieb:


> Ist er Flacherdler?



Ja, ist er.


----------



## compisucher (24. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, ist er.



OK....


----------



## Tilfred (24. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



compisucher schrieb:


> Mal was anderes und wieder aus der Wissenschaft.
> Wie gefällt euch die Farbe rot so im allgemeinen?
> 
> scinexx | War das Leben einst rot-violett?: Organismen mit rötlichem Fotopigment könnten die frühe Erde geprägt haben



Aus diesem Link mit copy&paste aber mit Gänsefüßchen um das sichtbar zu machen. Wieder nichts Greifbares und doch eher nur Hörensagen:

"*Nach Ansicht* von DasSarma und Schwieterman *könnten* erste einfache Bakterien und Archaeen deshalb zunächst das Retinol als Lichtsammler entwickelt haben."

Und "Mist" deswegen weil das, meiner Meinung nach, hohles Atheistengeschwurbel ist und noch nicht einmal die Mühe gemacht das zu interpretieren. Auch das halte ich
mir gegenüber nicht für sehr nett. Zumal er nicht einmal auf das Radbild eingeht und den Nutzen erkennt, der sogar einem Idioten wie mir auffällt!


----------



## compisucher (24. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*

Nun ja, das könnten bezog sich ja auf den Fakt, 
dass es eben heute bei sehr primitiven Arten immer noch zur Energiegewinnung genutzt wird (das Foto ist ja kein Fake).

Es liegt nahe, dass im Zuge der Evolution zunächst das einfachere System entwickelt wurde und er st später auf ein komplexeres System (grün) umgeswitcht wurde.
Der Hinweis von Treshold ist auch interessant (habe ich gar nicht auf dem Radar gehabt).
Wenn die Strahlungsleistung der Sonne früher geringer/kälter gewesen ist (stimmt das??) dürfte das Licht auch entsprechend in Richtung rot verschoben gewesen sein.
Was (für mich) es irgendwie logisch macht, dass die ersten Lebewesen entsprechend auch darauf reagiert haben.

Den Artikel finde ich aus zwei Aspekten (wie man nachlesen kann) interessant:

Die spektrographischen Untersuchungen von Exoplaneten müsste man auch in diesen Wellenlängen genauer untersuchen.

ET/Aliens usw. könnten sich quasi unter "Rotlicht" entwickelt haben (die häufigste Sonnenart sind rote Zwerge !!!) und entsprechend aussehen 

Also nix mit blauem Klaus oder grauer Grey, sondern die rote Zora muss gefunden werden!


@Tilfred: 
Ob es dir nun passt oder nicht, ich habe bisher versucht, deine Meinung hier zu stärken, gar zu verteidigen und eine Lanze auch für Gläubige im weitesten Sinne zu brechen.

Unabhängig was dir von den einzelnen Protagonisten hier schon an den Kopf geworfen wurde, halte ich aber einen  Diskussionsstil mit Wörtern wie "hohles Atheistengeschwurbel" nicht für angemessen, ja für eine Schwächung deiner eigenen Diskussionsposition.

Das er nicht auf das Radbild eingeht ist doch klar, weil es eine der wenigen Stellen ist, die technisch erklärt werden könnten, ebenso wie sein Ansatz ist, es letztlich (maskierten) Tänzen in den Tempeln zuzuschreiben.

Wir sind hier in der freien Interpretation und er hat sich immerhin die Mühe gemacht, doch ordentlich zu rezensieren.

Du hättest als Diskussionsgrundlage zum Beispiel das von Walter Hain darlegen können:

Sah der Prophet Ezechiel ein außerirdisches Raumschiff?

Schlussbewertung hier (Zitat):
 Der Prophet Ezechiel hatte also religiöse "Visionen", seherisch traumhafte Erscheinungen, oft auch als  Sinnestäuschungen oder als Wahnvorstellungen hingestellt. Er erstarkte damit in seinem Glauben an die Herrlichkeit Gottes und er vermengte in seinen Sichtungen reale Objekte und Ereignisse seiner Zeit mit religiösen Prophezeiungen, die ganz offensichtlich nichts mit Kontakten mit irgendwelchen außerirdischen Intelligenzen zu tun haben. Einige Forscher erkannten in den Schilderungen des "Thronwagens" einfach eine  übertriebene visionäre Darstellung eines römischen Streitwagens. Wenn man sich das ganz oben gezeigte Bild von Schnorr vorn Carolsfeld ansieht (und auch ähnliche Darstellung aus dieser Zeit), kann man durchaus entsprechende Attribute in diesem Zusammenhang erkennen, die schlüssiger sind als die Raumschiffversion.

Das passt zwars immer noch nicht in deine Vorstellungswelt, jedoch wird hier sehr gut analysiert, wie es dazu kommen konnte.

Passender könnte dies hier sein und hierauf kann man sich seitenlang danach auslassen, welches Erkennungsmerkmal nun richtig ist oder nicht:
YouTube


----------



## RyzA (24. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, und wo kam die Gaswolke her?
> Du musst das so sehen. Ein Stern, der sehr groß ist, versucht alles, um nicht als schwarzes Loch zu enden. Er stößt in Schüben Materie ohne Ende ab (Beteigeuze macht das gerade). Wenn er explodiert, bläst er rund 90% seiner Masse weg. In dieser Wolke ist eben alles drin, was man so braucht. Neben Wasserstoff und Helium alle anderen Elemente, denn nur eine Supernova kann die Elemente erzeugen, die es jenseits des Eisen gibt.
> Und das können gerne mal 30 Sonnenmassen und mehr sein. Aus dieser Wolke sind vermutlich gleich mal mehrere Sonnen entstanden, die sich dann voneinander entfernt haben. Es kann daher gut sein, dass ein Stern wie Tau Ceti oder Alpha Centauri zum ähnlichen Zeitpunkt aus der gleichen Gaswolke entstanden sind wie die Sonne.
> Die Sonne selbst ist ein Stern mit einer relativ hohem Metallizität. In der Astronomie werden alle Elemente nach Wasserstoff und Helium als Metalle bezeichnet, weil sie eben nicht beim Urknall entstanden sind, sondern von Sternen erzeugt werden müssen.
> Und nur Sterne mit hohe Metallizität können überhaupt Planeten haben, die Leben tragen können. Immerhin müssen die Eisenkerne der Planeten ja irgendwo herkommen. Dazu das ganze andere Zeugs und natürlich auch das Uran, mit dem wir uns gegenseitig den Hintern wegblasen können.


Und woraus sind dann die ersten Sterne entstanden? Davor gab es ja noch keine Supernovae. Wenn keine Sterne existierten.
Aber Gaswolken gab es soviel ich weiß schon eher.


----------



## compisucher (24. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Und woraus sind dann die ersten Sterne entstanden? Davor gab es ja noch keine Supernovae. Wenn keine Sterne existierten.
> Aber Gaswolken gab es soviel ich weiß schon eher.



guckst du hier:
Welt der Physik: Entstehung der Elemente
primär Wasserstoff und Helium,  eignet sich hervorragend zum Zusammenballen und um schöne helle Sterne zu werden


----------



## Tilfred (24. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



compisucher schrieb:


> Der Prophet Ezechiel hatte also religiöse "Visionen", seherisch traumhafte Erscheinungen, oft auch als Sinnestäuschungen oder als Wahnvorstellungen hingestellt.



Nein, hatte er noch nicht einmal nach der wie immer sehr rudimentären Bibelgeschichte. Er war leibhaftig in diesem "Tempel" und ging mit diesem
"Piloten" oder "Komandanten" mit einem Maßstab herum um die Anlage zu vermessen. Das ist ja nichts an den Haaren herbeigezogenes und völlig
absurdes. Und was haben Vorstellungen von vor 200-300 Jahren mit tatsächlichen, wenn es so wäre, Ereignissen zu tun die weit vorher stattfanden.

Das Hesekielrad ist ja nicht nur interessant wegen der "Augen" sondern wegen des Rades im Rad und der Art der Fortbewegung. Diese Skizzen schließen
ja zum Beispiel eine eigene Bewegung des Gesehenen und vor allem die Wahrnehmung des Gehörten völlig aus. Furzt sich dieser ungepflegte alte Mann
in seinem Rollstuhl zu Hesekiel heran ?    Warum ist der "Mann" bärtig wenn er nur weiße Haare hat laut Offenbarung? Und im Heskiel noch nicht einmal
auf seine Haare eingegangen wird.

Es gibt und gab nie Menschen mit Flügeln auf dem Rücken, behaupte ich jetzt mal und bin mir da so sicher wie Threshold wenn es um Netzteile geht   ,
trotzdem hat man irgendwann im finsteren Mittelalter aufgrund des Hesekielartikels und der Offenbarung durch Mißinterpretation solche Geschöpfe  
erfunden, bildlich dargestellt.

Und weil ich den Kollegen nicht kenne greife ich ihn nicht persönlich an, so von wegen was rauchst Du denn oder voll auf Drogen und total plemplem,
sondern lasse es mir nur nicht nehmen seine Quellen als das zu bezeichnen was sie für mich sind. Das darf er übrigens auch in Bezug auf meine Aussagen.
Auch wenn mir das nicht immer gefällt.


----------



## behemoth85 (24. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*

Tilfred, 

du erinnerst mich irgendwie an das kleine Gallien aus den Asterix-Filmen, im übertragendem Sinne zu heute als letzte Bastion gegen Fortschritt und Wissen 

Als nicht mehr praktizierender Katholik haue ich auch mal was aus dem Ärmel: Als Petrus den bereits durch Römer gefangenen Jesus fragte: Quo Vadis (wohin gehst du?), antwortete Jesus: accipit. 

Das bedeutet akzeptiere. Also Tilfried....

akzeptiere


----------



## compisucher (24. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*

Das waren nicht meine Worte, sondern die aus dem link 
Die "Tempelvermessung" hat was durchaus reales.
Gibt ja etliche Rekonstruktionen, die hier fand ich sehr gut.
Als alter Bauigel habe ich nur meine Zweifel am 30 m hohen Bauwerken, nicht wg. der absoluten Höhe, da gab es ja schon größere, nur in Bezug auf die Fundamentbasis erscheinen mir die Tore zu hoch.
Da bräuchte man (nach heutigem Erkenntnissstand!!!) ein 1-3 m starkes Betonfundament.
YouTube


----------



## Tilfred (24. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



compisucher schrieb:


> Da bräuchte man (nach heutigem Erkenntnissstand!!!) ein 1-3 m starkes Betonfundament.



Liegen da nicht irgendwo massive, gigantische, bearbeitete und nicht verwendete Steine irgendwo in der Türkei?
Und Fundamente aus solchen? Und die Bauten in Mexico und Südamerika?

Das was im Hesekiel als Laubwerk bezeichnet wird mit dem die Anlage versehen ist kann ein Tarnnetz sein gegen
Überflug von noch mehr und anderen Flugzeugen? Und war es vielleicht zu "Jesus" Zeiten noch ganz normal "gen
Himmel zu fahren"? So normal wie es heute ist zu fliegen? So wie in Südamerika reger Luftschiffverkehr herrschte. 
Keine Strasen aber überall "Ballspielplätze"? Rampen zum Ein und Ausstieg und sogar Wartehallen mit Reklame?


----------



## compisucher (24. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*

Na ja, herumliegende große Steine sind nicht automatisch ein gutes Fundament, wage ich mal zu behaupten.
Auch die Bauten in Lateinamerika haben den prinzipiellen "Pyramidenaufbau", der logisch ist.
Große bis gigantische Flachpyramidenstümpfe als Fundamentplatten/Bodenplatten für dann darauf gesetzte Kopftempel.
Die Tempel aus den Bildern:
Chichen Itza – Wikipedia
oder auch die
Palenque – Wikipedia

Stets die gleiche Bauweise um die Kräfte in die Erde abzutragen.
Es ist nur zu logisch, dass in Ägypten und anderswo genau so gebaut wurde. Ohne Betonfundamet würden auch unsere Hochhäuser solche Pyramidenunterbauten brauchen.

Über den Flugverkehr in Südamerika: 
Hmmm... es kann schon sein, dass die Heißluftballone entwickelt haben, wer weiß. Wäre cool, wenn die alten Incas solche eine Techno. tatsächlich gehabt hätten.

Die Frage ist nur bzgl. den Tarnnetzen: Wenn eine überlegene Rasse/Götter (aus dem Himmel oder All) zu uns kommt, wofür brauchen die Tarnnetze???


----------



## Tilfred (24. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



compisucher schrieb:


> Die Frage ist nur bzgl. den Tarnnetzen: Wenn eine überlegene Rasse/Götter (aus dem Himmel oder All) zu uns kommt, wofür brauchen die Tarnnetze???



Die brauchen die Netze eher gegen die (Erd)Menschen. Vielleicht hatten die auch noch zumindest Luftschiffe. 
Und es war wohl nicht nur Furcht vor Invasion generell sondern eher vor Keimen. Siehe die Quarantäne von Hesekiel.

Es fällt zumindest nach der Bibelerzählung auf daß diese Außerirdischen zwar auf bestimmte Menschen, Propheten
genannt, zugehen und diesen Ratschläge erteilen aber selten selbst eingreifen. Wenn dann werden Menschen dazu gebracht
etwas zu tun. Und da das manchmal gut oder schlecht beschrieben ist gibt es da wohl mehrere Fraktionen.

Und ich weiß nicht ob es ein "All" tatsächlich gibt. Ein Milleniumfalke wäre schon geil. Aber hier über uns gibt es sowas 
definitiv nicht. Das "Erdenrund" ist auf dem Meeresgrund unter einer Kuppel an deren Dach die Sterne projiziert werden
oder mittels Gerüsten und Gestängen auf ihren Bahnen bewegt werden. Darüber ist laut Bibel viel Wasser.Die außerirdischen 
Menschen kommen also mit einer Ubahn oder mit einem Uboot ins untergegangene "Atlantis". 

Um über den "Styx" in die "Unterwelt" zu reisen muß ich dem "Fährmann" eine "Münze"/Chip/Billet in den Mund stecken!


----------



## compisucher (24. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Und ich weiß nicht ob es ein "All" tatsächlich gibt. Ein Milleniumfalke wäre schon geil. Aber hier über uns gibt es sowas
> definitiv nicht. Das "Erdenrund" ist auf dem Meeresgrund unter einer Kuppel an deren Dach die Sterne projiziert werden
> oder mittels Gerüsten und Gestängen auf ihren Bahnen bewegt werden. Die außerirdischen Menschen kommen also mit
> einer Ubahn oder mit einem Uboot ins untergegangene "Atlantis".



OK, hier gehen wohl unsere Ansichten über unsere Welt leicht auseinander.
Ich denke, es ist auch nicht wirklich zielführend darüber zu diskutieren, wer nun recht hat.

Was mich aber interessieren würde, wäre, wie du zu dieser Überzeugung gekommen bist?
Weicht sie doch schon sehr davon ab, was z  B. allgemeine Lehrmeinung an Schulen ist.
Ist es aus deiner gläubigen Weltanschauung heraus oder aus anderen Schriften usw.?


----------



## Tilfred (24. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



compisucher schrieb:


> Was mich aber interessieren würde, wäre, wie du zu dieser Überzeugung gekommen bist?



Das hat weniger etwas mit "glauben" zu tun. Ich würde gerne wissen. Du hast ein "Raumschiff"? Nimm mich bitte mit. Und wenn wir hier einen
großen blauen Ball verlassen und der immer kleiner wird und wir meinetwegen zum Mond fliegen und der immer größer wird und wir nachher da
stehen wo die Reste von Apollo 11 tatsächlich sind dann weiß ich das. Und vorher deutet für mich noch nicht einmal eine nicht gekrümmte
Horzontlinie auf eine Rundung oder gar Kugelform hin. Keine wahrnehmbare Bewegung oder Auswirkungen einer solchen. Alles was am 
Nachthimmel so erscheint kann sich auch bewegen und dieses System "Erde" steht still.

Aber ich kann und will da niemanden "bekehren". Ich hätte manchmal nur gerne daß sich auch andere mal aus diesem riesigen Hamsterrad, mit Arbeit
und immer viel Stress herausnehmen, zumindest einmal zeitweise und etwas entspannter leben würden. Da will ich auch nicht die ganze Welt retten
sondern es würde reichen erst mal das ganz nahe Umfeld. Einfach mal die Kette runter und leben als gäbe es keinen neuen Morgen oder noch besser
als wäre mal wochenlang zumindest nicht ganz so viel zu tun. Einfach mal liegen bleiben und pennen und dann chillen und wieder pennen. Und nicht in 
Hektik irgendwohin schnell mit dem Auto und 2 kleine Kinder und 3 alte Leute umfahren. Angst zu haben mein Nachbar bringt mich um wie damals in
Jugoslawien. Drogen und Alkohol zu mißbrauchen damit ich irgendwann nicht Frau und Kinder mißhandeln muß. 

Diese "Wissenschaft" vermittelt mir so etwas nicht, Ruhe. Eher immer höher, schneller, weiter. Trotz Maschinen  und weniger Arbeitsplätzen gibt es heute
wesentlich mehr Druck als zum Beispiel noch Anfang der 90ziger. Die Menschen sind nicht gesünder, im Gegenteil da fällt ab und zu schon mal einer mehr
mit nicht einmal 30 um oder dreht durch. Da interessiert mich so ein Scheissdreck wie ein "Supermond" auf dem ein Mann nachher Golf spielt und  Auto fährt 
soviel wie die letzten 50 Gewinner von DSDS.

BepiColombo – Wikipedia

Daraus 

"Im Januar 2008 erhielt das auf die Entwicklung und den Bau von Satelliten spezialisierte Unternehmen Astrium in Friedrichshafen offiziell den Projektauftrag. Das Auftragsvolumen beträgt 350,9 Millionen Euro. Die Gesamtkosten inklusive Start und Betrieb bis 2020 werden auf 665 Millionen Euro geschätzt"

Wäre es da nicht besser soviel Geld irgendwo hin zu stecken wo tatsächlich noch Menschen verhungern? Oder kein Wasser haben?

Und was haben die von 2008 bis 2018 gemacht? Diese 2 auf 2m Kiste gebaut und die Eier geschaukelt?


----------



## RyzA (24. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Diese "Wissenschaft" vermittelt mir so etwas nicht, Ruhe. Eher immer höher, schneller, weiter. Trotz Maschinen  und weniger Arbeitsplätzen gibt es heute
> wesentlich mehr Druck als zum Beispiel noch Anfang der 90ziger. Die Menschen sind nicht gesünder, im Gegenteil da fällt ab und zu schon mal einer mehr
> mit nicht einmal 30 um oder dreht durch. Da interessiert mich so ein Scheissdreck wie ein "Supermond" auf dem ein Mann nachher Golf spielt und  Auto fährt
> soviel wie die letzten 50 Gewinner von DSDS.


Dann laß doch deine komischen Exkurse hier sein wenn es dich nicht interessiert. Wir wollen hier über Wissenschaft sprechen und nicht über irgendwelches wirres Zeug.



> Einfach mal liegen bleiben und pennen und dann chillen und wieder pennen. Und nicht in
> Hektik irgendwohin schnell mit dem Auto und 2 kleine Kinder und 3 alte Leute umfahren. Angst zu haben mein Nachbar bringt mich um wie damals in
> Jugoslawien. Drogen und Alkohol zu mißbrauchen damit ich irgendwann nicht Frau und Kinder mißhandeln muß.


Du hast ganz schön einen an der Murmel.


----------



## RtZk (24. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



compisucher schrieb:


> OK, hier gehen wohl unsere Ansichten über unsere Welt leicht auseinander.
> Ich denke, es ist auch nicht wirklich zielführend darüber zu diskutieren, wer nun recht hat.
> 
> Was mich aber interessieren würde, wäre, wie du zu dieser Überzeugung gekommen bist?
> ...




Ganz einfach er hat einen an der Waffel.


----------



## Threshold (24. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



compisucher schrieb:


> Es liegt nahe, dass im Zuge der Evolution zunächst das einfachere System entwickelt wurde und er st später auf ein komplexeres System (grün) umgeswitcht wurde.
> Der Hinweis von Treshold ist auch interessant (habe ich gar nicht auf dem Radar gehabt).
> Wenn die Strahlungsleistung der Sonne früher geringer/kälter gewesen ist (stimmt das??) dürfte das Licht auch entsprechend in Richtung rot verschoben gewesen sein.
> Was (für mich) es irgendwie logisch macht, dass die ersten Lebewesen entsprechend auch darauf reagiert haben.



Ja, die Strahlungsleistung der Sonne lag am Anfang bei 70% dessen, was die Sonne heute leistet. Das liegt schlicht an der Entwicklung der Sonne innerhalb der Hauptreihensterne, zu der die Sonne gehört.
Daher muss die Venus früher auch besser geeignet sein für Leben als die Erde. Die Venus muss ebenso wie die Erde Wasser bekommen haben und hat sich in etwa so entwickelt wie die Erde. Nur ist eben die Venus näher dran als die Erde und als die Strahlungsleistung der Sonne anstieg, hat sie vermutlich -- war ja niemand dabei -- den Wasserdampf in der Venus Atmosphäre aufgespalten und die beide Elemente weggeblasen. Übrig blieben Moleküle, sie schwerer waren, bzw. bei der man mehr Energie braucht um sie aufzuspalten und so hat sich die Venus in das verwandelt, was sie heue ist.
Der Erde blüht exakt das gleiche Schicksal, wenn die Strahlungsleistung so weiter steigt wie das die Wissenschaft vorhersagt. In 500 Millionen Jahre gibt es kein flüssiges Wasser mehr, alles Wasser ist dann verdampft und befindet sich in der Atmosphäre. Nach 1 Milliarden Jahre wird die Atmosphäre dann weggeblasen sein. Nur noch schwere Gase aus Vulkanen wird sich dann noch halten können. Ergo 99% CO2 und der Rest. Leben wird dann unmöglich sein.



compisucher schrieb:


> Den Artikel finde ich aus zwei Aspekten (wie man nachlesen kann) interessant:
> 
> Die spektrographischen Untersuchungen von Exoplaneten müsste man auch in diesen Wellenlängen genauer untersuchen.
> 
> ...



Das Dilemma bei roten Zwergsternen ist, dass die Planeten deutlich näher am Stern dran sein müssen, damit Wasser flüssig sein kann. Und rote Zwerge senden in unregelmäßigen Abständen Flares aus, die alles vom Planeten wegblasen. Da bleibt schlicht nichts übrig, was mal Leben werden könnte.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5ZN7CklRCM8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Headcrash schrieb:


> Und woraus sind dann die ersten Sterne entstanden? Davor gab es ja noch keine Supernovae. Wenn keine Sterne existierten.
> Aber Gaswolken gab es soviel ich weiß schon eher.



Dazu muss man weiter ausholen. Wasserstoff und Helium entstanden durch den Urknall. Als sich das Universum genügend abgekühlt hat, konnten die Protonen die Elektronen einfangen und so entstand der Wasserstoff. Helium entstand, weil das Universum anfangs eben sehr dicht war und Protonen zu Heliumatomen verschmelzten. Weitere Elemente entstanden aber nicht, weil das Universum dafür zu schnell abkühlte. Alle weitere Elemente entstehen in den Sternen bei der Kernfusion. Die Sonne wird nach Wasserstoff auch Helium und weitere Elemente verschmelzen um Energie zu gewinnen. Allerdings nur bis zum Eisen. Darüberhinaus nicht, denn größere Elemente liefern keine Energie mehr sondern verbrauchen Energie.
Daher ist erst mal bei allen Sternen bei Eisen Schluss, das gilt auch für Sterne, die 30 Sonnenmassen oder mehr haben. Bei Eisen ist Schicht im Schacht. Sobald die Kernfusion bei Eisen abbricht, stürzt der Stern in sich zusammen. Dabei knallt die Gaswolke des Sterns auf den starren Eisenkern, der eben fusioniert wurde. Dabei prallt die Gaswolke ab, wird verdichtet und dann setzt die Kernschmelze wieder ein. Für den kurzen Augenblick, in der die Gaswolke nun auseinander fliegt -- und der Stern explodiert -- werden alle andere Elemente nach Eisen erzeugt. Zurück bleibt der Eisenkern. Hat der eine Masse von 2,5 Sonnenmassen, wird daraus ein Neutronenstern, sind es 3 Sonnenmassen oder mehr, wird es ein schwarzes Loch. Die Sonne selbst wird ein weißer Zwerg werden, da sie nicht genug Masse hat um ein Neutronenstern oder gar schwarzes Loch zu werden.
Und eben diese Gaswolke, die der Stern abgestoßen hat, als er explodierte, ist eben das Material, aus dem sich die Sonne und alle Planeten gebildet haben (und nebenbei eben noch andere Sonnen und andere Planeten, denn wir reden hier ja von 30 Sonnenmassen oder so -- die müssen ja irgendwo bleiben).
Als es in der Frühphase des Universums nur Wasserstoff und Helium gab, entstanden natürlich auch Sterne. Da die Dichte aber recht groß war, müssen damals gigantische Sterne entstanden sein, vielleicht 250 Sonnenmassen. Die sind dann innerhalb von 5 Millionen Jahren als Supernova explodiert. Und davon gab es anfangs vermutlich eine Menge.

Im Zentrum unserer Galaxie nähert sich gerade eine Gaswolke von rund 10 Sonnenmassen dem schwarzen Loch, was im Zentrum hockt.
Innerhalb der nächsten 20 Millionen Jahre wird die Gaswolke vermutlich in das schwarze Loch eintreten und dabei gigantische Energie freisetzen. Ähnlich dem, was Quasare freisetzen. 40% der Masse wird dann wohl in Energie umgewandelt.


----------



## RyzA (25. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



Threshold schrieb:


> Dazu muss man weiter ausholen. Wasserstoff und Helium entstanden durch den Urknall. Als sich das Universum genügend abgekühlt hat, konnten die Protonen die Elektronen einfangen und so entstand der Wasserstoff. Helium entstand, weil das Universum anfangs eben sehr dicht war und Protonen zu Heliumatomen verschmelzten. Weitere Elemente entstanden aber nicht, weil das Universum dafür zu schnell abkühlte. Alle weitere Elemente entstehen in den Sternen bei der Kernfusion. Die Sonne wird nach Wasserstoff auch Helium und weitere Elemente verschmelzen um Energie zu gewinnen. Allerdings nur bis zum Eisen. Darüberhinaus nicht, denn größere Elemente liefern keine Energie mehr sondern verbrauchen Energie.
> Daher ist erst mal bei allen Sternen bei Eisen Schluss, das gilt auch für Sterne, die 30 Sonnenmassen oder mehr haben. Bei Eisen ist Schicht im Schacht. Sobald die Kernfusion bei Eisen abbricht, stürzt der Stern in sich zusammen. Dabei knallt die Gaswolke des Sterns auf den starren Eisenkern, der eben fusioniert wurde. Dabei prallt die Gaswolke ab, wird verdichtet und dann setzt die Kernschmelze wieder ein. Für den kurzen Augenblick, in der die Gaswolke nun auseinander fliegt -- und der Stern explodiert -- werden alle andere Elemente nach Eisen erzeugt. Zurück bleibt der Eisenkern. Hat der eine Masse von 2,5 Sonnenmassen, wird daraus ein Neutronenstern, sind es 3 Sonnenmassen oder mehr, wird es ein schwarzes Loch. Die Sonne selbst wird ein weißer Zwerg werden, da sie nicht genug Masse hat um ein Neutronenstern oder gar schwarzes Loch zu werden.
> Und eben diese Gaswolke, die der Stern abgestoßen hat, als er explodierte, ist eben das Material, aus dem sich die Sonne und alle Planeten gebildet haben (und nebenbei eben noch andere Sonnen und andere Planeten, denn wir reden hier ja von 30 Sonnenmassen oder so -- die müssen ja irgendwo bleiben).
> Als es in der Frühphase des Universums nur Wasserstoff und Helium gab, entstanden natürlich auch Sterne. Da die Dichte aber recht groß war, müssen damals gigantische Sterne entstanden sein, vielleicht 250 Sonnenmassen. Die sind dann innerhalb von 5 Millionen Jahren als Supernova explodiert. Und davon gab es anfangs vermutlich eine Menge.
> ...


Wow, du kennst dich da echt detailliert aus. Respekt!

Und wann und wie ist Kohlenstoff entstanden?


----------



## Gimmick (25. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Und wann und wie ist Kohlenstoff entstanden?



Kohlenstoff entsteht beim 3a-Prozess:
Drei-Alpha-Prozess – Wikipedia


----------



## RyzA (25. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



Gimmick schrieb:


> Kohlenstoff entsteht beim 3a-Prozess:
> Drei-Alpha-Prozess – Wikipedia


Interessant. Anscheinend sind dann nur Sterne welche in der Phase "Roter Riese" sind dazu in der Lage Kohlenstoff zu erzeugen.
Über 100 Millionen  Kelvin... unvorstellbar!
Also sind wir letztendlich aus roten Riesen entstanden. Aus Sternen war mir klar... aber ich wußte das nicht mehr so genau.


----------



## Gimmick (25. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Und ich weiß nicht ob es ein "All" tatsächlich gibt. Ein Milleniumfalke wäre schon geil. Aber hier über uns gibt es sowas
> definitiv nicht.





Tilfred schrieb:


> Das hat weniger etwas mit "glauben" zu tun. Ich würde gerne wissen. Du hast ein "Raumschiff"? Nimm mich bitte mit. Und wenn wir hier einen
> großen blauen Ball verlassen und der immer kleiner wird und wir meinetwegen zum Mond fliegen und der immer größer wird und wir nachher da
> stehen wo die Reste von Apollo 11 tatsächlich sind dann weiß ich das. Und vorher deutet für mich noch nicht einmal eine nicht gekrümmte
> Horzontlinie auf eine Rundung oder gar Kugelform hin. Keine wahrnehmbare Bewegung oder Auswirkungen einer solchen. Alles was am
> ...



Dass Du Wissenschaft scheinbar mit Stress gleichsetzt tut mir leid. Dabei bietet doch gerade die Astronomie soviel Gelegenheit sich ganz in Ruhe hinzusetzen und einfach mal ganz enstpannt zu beobachten.
Es sollte sich auch jeder mal die Zeit nehmen und zu einer Sternwarte fahren, die es einem erlaubt direkt durch das Okular zu schauen. Am besten danach auch mit einer Kamera eigene Langzeitaufnahmen machen. 

Wer einmal den Mond im Detail gesehen hat, die Bewegung von Jupiter und seinen Monden selbst aufgenommen hat und selber andere Galaxien gesehen hat - und dann keine Faszination für Astronomie entwickelt oder noch behauptet die Erde wäre flach, bei dem ist wirklich Hopfen und Malz verloren 

Dafür braucht man aber Geduld und Zeit (und evtl. Geld für Hotel + Fahrt ).


----------



## Threshold (25. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Wow, du kennst dich da echt detailliert aus. Respekt!
> 
> Und wann und wie ist Kohlenstoff entstanden?



Wie gesagt, ich schaue mir gerne die Videos bei Urknall, Weltall und das Leben an. Sehr informativ. Sehr kompetente Leute.
Alle Elemente nach Helium entstehen in den Sternen. Aus dem Kohlenstoff entstehen wieder andere Elemente. Eben alles hoch bis Eisen. Danach ist Schluss. Alles nach Eisen kann nur während einer Supernova entstehen. Und ohne den extra Schub der Neutrinos, die dabei erzeugt werden, würde der Stern nicht mal explodieren. Die Menge an Neutrinos sorgt am Ende dafür, dass die Gashülle abgesprengt wird.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Interessant. Anscheinend sind dann nur Sterne welche in der Phase "Roter Riese" sind dazu in der Lage Kohlenstoff zu erzeugen.
> Über 100 Millionen  Kelvin... unvorstellbar!
> Also sind wir letztendlich aus roten Riesen entstanden. Aus Sternen war mir klar... aber ich wußte das nicht mehr so genau.



Wir sind letztendlich aus Sternen entstanden, daher kommt ja auch der Spruch mit dem Sternenstaub. Einzig der Wasserstoff, den du mit dir herumschleppst, stammt vom Urknall, alle anderen Elemente, aus denen du bestehst, wurden in Sternen erzeugt.
Beteigeuze im Sternbild Orion macht gerade die Phase des roten Riesen und wird früher oder später als Supernova enden. Da der Stern relativ nah an der Erde ist, werden wir ihn dann auch tagsüber leuchten sehen.


----------



## compisucher (25. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Das hat weniger etwas mit "glauben" zu tun. Ich würde gerne wissen. Du hast ein "Raumschiff"?


Das ist natürlich ein wenig schwierig, weil mein Raumschiff gerade in der Wartung ist 
Aber zur Überzeugung könnte auch schon ein kleines Geodreieck genügen.
Mit trigometrischen Funktionen, einem Brunnenschacht und einer Papyrusrolle zum Schreiben  ist es schon Eratosthenes vor ein paar tausend Jahren gelungen, sowohl die Erdkrümmung als auch die Kugelform der Erde (und mehr) nachzuweisen.  
Hätte er falsch gelegen, würde das Dreieck falsch sein und damit nahezu die komplette menschliche Mathematik, was ich jetzt einfach nicht GLAUBEN will.



Tilfred schrieb:


> Ich hätte manchmal nur gerne daß sich auch andere mal aus diesem riesigen Hamsterrad, mit Arbeit
> und immer viel Stress herausnehmen, zumindest einmal zeitweise und etwas entspannter leben würden.


Du, ich bin tiefenentspannt und habe selten Stress.
Mir macht die Arbeit Spass und ich habe auch kein Problem damit, mal 12 oder 16 h durchzukloppen, wenn was Sinniges dabei herauskommt.
Da hat doch jeder individuelle Mensch auch eine individuellen Zugang.
Was dir Stress verursacht, mag für andere Ansporn oder eine Herausforderung oder gar Entspannung sein.
Eine Gleichschaltung aller Menschen wird kaum möglich sein und kann ja auch nicht das Ziel menschlicher Existenz sein.
Umgekehrt kann dir keiner eine Vorwurf machen, wenn du ein paar Gänge zurückschaltest und versuchst, das Leben für dich entspannter zu gestalten.



Tilfred schrieb:


> "Im Januar 2008 erhielt das auf die Entwicklung und den Bau von Satelliten spezialisierte Unternehmen Astrium in Friedrichshafen offiziell den Projektauftrag. Das Auftragsvolumen beträgt 350,9 Millionen Euro. Die Gesamtkosten inklusive Start und Betrieb bis 2020 werden auf 665 Millionen Euro geschätzt"
> Wäre es da nicht besser soviel Geld irgendwo hin zu stecken wo tatsächlich noch Menschen verhungern? Oder kein Wasser haben?
> Und was haben die von 2008 bis 2018 gemacht? Diese 2 auf 2m Kiste gebaut und die Eier geschaukelt?


[/QUOTE]
Astrium Astrium – Wikipedia
war die Vorgängerfirma der 
Airbus Defence and Space Airbus Defence and Space – Wikipedia
und hat u. a. die Ariane Rakete gebaut.
Also nicht nur eine einzige 2*2 m Kiste...

Ohne die (und einigen anderen Raumfahrtunternehmen) hättest du z. B. kein Mobilfunk, kein I-Net, keine Wetterkarte, keine Erdbebenwarngeräte im Pazifik, kein GPS/Navi, kaum Daten zum Klimawandel usw, usw.

Ich bin der Meinung, dass es den Menschen, die Nahrungs- oder Wassermangel leider haben noch viel dreckiger gehen würde, hätten wir nicht die techn. Möglichkeit, Ursachen zu erforschen und möglichst früh die Gefahren zu erkennen.
Ich wäre eher kritisch gegenüber dem ganzen Militärgedöhns eingestellt. Die von dir genannten 665 Mio. Euro sind doch peanuts im Vergleich zu dem, was ins Militär gesteckt wird, 
Wäre für mich ein viel größerer Hebel, um das Leid auf der Welt zu lindern.
Aber so lange es aggressive Menschen gibt, noch dazu in Regierungsverantwortung, werden wir hier wohl kaum die Kurve bekommen.


----------



## compisucher (25. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Wow, du kennst dich da echt detailliert aus. Respekt!


Ja, Zustimmung, hat der werte Threshold gut erklärt.
Mir waren die meisten seiner weiteren Ausführungen als alter Hobbyastronom auch bekannt, 
aber das mit der deutlich geringeren Strahlungsleistung der Sonne im Frühstadium hatte ich jetzt echt nicht auf dem Schirm - again what learned 

Vielleicht als Ergänzung für dich, werter Headcrash, nettes, aktuelles Filmchen bzgl. den Größenverhältnissen von "Objekten" im all:
YouTube


----------



## RyzA (25. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



compisucher schrieb:


> Vielleicht als Ergänzung für dich, werter Headcrash, nettes, aktuelles Filmchen bzgl. den Größenverhältnissen von "Objekten" im all:
> YouTube


Ja danke, solche Videos kenne ich. Die gucke ich mir gerne an!


----------



## Threshold (25. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



compisucher schrieb:


> Ich wäre eher kritisch gegenüber dem ganzen Militärgedöhns eingestellt. Die von dir genannten 665 Mio. Euro sind doch peanuts im Vergleich zu dem, was ins Militär gesteckt wird,
> Wäre für mich ein viel größerer Hebel, um das Leid auf der Welt zu lindern.
> Aber so lange es aggressive Menschen gibt, noch dazu in Regierungsverantwortung, werden wir hier wohl kaum die Kurve bekommen.



Trump hat den Militärhaushalt erhöht, auf 700 Milliarden Dollar. Man stelle sich vor, die USA würden die Kohle in Bildung und Infrastruktur stecken.
Insgesamt geben die Staaten über 2 Billionen Dollar für Militär aus. Eine gewaltige Summe.


----------



## compisucher (25. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



Threshold schrieb:


> Trump hat den Militärhaushalt erhöht, auf 700 Milliarden Dollar.



Das entspricht mehr als allen Jahres-Staatshaushalte ab Rang 50 bis 196 zusammen.
Liste der Laender nach Staatshaushalt – Wikipedia

Oder aber auch Schuldenerlass für alle Staaten ab Rang 30, sprich 166 Länder.

Oder umgerechnet auf eine 3000 kal Nahrung und 5 l Wasser /Tag  bei 5€/Tag Vollernährung für die gesamte Menschheit für 20 Tage...


Irgendwie sind wir Menschen ganz schön doof...


----------



## Tilfred (25. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



compisucher schrieb:


> Irgendwie sind wir Menschen ganz schön doof...



Richtig! Und wenn wir nichts dagegen tun werden wir genau deswegen aussterben. Wegen Dummheit.

Threshold und Du arbeiten ja schon dagegen nur nutzt Ihr eure Ressourcen in die falsche Richtung. Es bringt
eben nichts, und für mich zumindest sind Abermillionen eben keine Peanuts, solche irgendwo reinzustecken
wo kein Mensch Butter aufs Brot bekommt. Oder auch mal die Wurst dazu. Und solange ist das Zeitvertreib
für Egomanen. Wie Formel 1 zum Beispiel. Ich darf so eine Kiste nie fahren, würde ich auch gerne, also taugt 
es nicht für mich! 

Manchmal, habe ich den Anschein, Ihr tut so als wärt ihr dabei. Dem ist nicht so für mich. Fliegt einer zum Mond
bin ich der letzte der gefragt wird ob er mit will. Und das würde mich an eurer Stelle mächtig ankotzen. Weil euch
interessiert das Alles ja.

Meine Meinung und dazu stehe ich.


----------



## compisucher (25. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Richtig! Und wenn wir nichts dagegen tun werden wir genau deswegen aussterben. Wegen Dummheit.


DAS kann man zunächst einfach mal so stehen lassen.


----------



## RtZk (25. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



compisucher schrieb:


> Oder umgerechnet auf eine 3000 kal Nahrung und 5 l Wasser /Tag  bei 5€/Tag Vollernährung für die gesamte Menschheit für 20 Tage...



Es ist jetzt schon genug Nahrung für die ganze Menschheit da, theoretisch müsste niemand hungern. 
Das ist auch keine Frage des Geldes für die Nahrung. 
Das Hauptproblem ist, dass Wohlstand begrenzt ist und unser Wohlstand baut darauf auf, dass andere weniger haben, das ist schlicht so, auch, wenn andere nicht gerne darüber reden und sagen, dass man doch alles fair verteilen sollte, also würdet ihr (passt hier gut) alle auf eure PC's und teuren Smartphones verzichten, damit andere irgendwo auf diesem Planeten mehr haben als zuvor? 
Wenn man ehrlich zu sich selbst ist, man will nicht darauf verzichten.
Und ja das baut alles auf einander auf.


----------



## compisucher (25. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*

DAS ist auch grundsätzlich richtig, werter RtZk,

krasser und plakativ ausgedrückt, leben wir derzeit in unserer Wohlstandsblase auf Pump und auf Kosten vieler anderer.

Schlechtes Gewissen habe ich aber schon und gleichzeitig möchte ich auf die Annehmlichkeiten des mitteleuropäischen Lebens nicht wirklich verzichten.

Ein prinzipielles Dilemma, dass uns u. U. irgendwann mal einholen wird.

Und die Anzeichen, das sich der Rest der Welt sich das alles nicht mehr gefallen lassen wird, kann man jetzt schon sehen - in Form von (Wirtschafts-)Flüchtlingen, die nach Europa wollen.

Eine Lösung habe ich natürlich auch nicht parat, ich fürchte nur, dass das Thema uns noch sehr lange beschäftigen wird und letztlich gravierende Änderungen in unserer Gesellschaft über kurz oder lang nach sich ziehen wird.


----------



## Gimmick (25. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Richtig! Und wenn wir nichts dagegen tun werden wir genau deswegen aussterben. Wegen Dummheit.
> 
> Threshold und Du arbeiten ja schon dagegen nur nutzt Ihr eure Ressourcen in die falsche Richtung. Es bringt
> eben nichts, und für mich zumindest sind Abermillionen eben keine Peanuts, solche irgendwo reinzustecken
> ...



Wenn Du nur die Millionen und Milliarden und die gebauten Würfel siehst und dann die Verantwortung dafür bei den Wissenschaftlern suchst, hast Du das Gesamtproblem nicht erfasst.
Schau lieber mal warum und welcher Epoche viel investiert wurde und direkt danach am besten auch noch wo die Entwicklungen heute eingesetzt werden (teilweise übringens > 100 Jahre nach der Entdeckung des zugrundeliegenden Effekts).



> Manchmal, habe ich den Anschein, Ihr tut so als wärt ihr dabei. Dem ist nicht so für mich. Fliegt einer zum Mond
> bin ich der letzte der gefragt wird ob er mit will. Und das würde mich an eurer Stelle mächtig ankotzen. Weil euch
> interessiert das Alles ja.
> 
> Meine Meinung und dazu stehe ich.



Der Faszination für den Weltraum bin ich dabei. Zum Mond fliegen möchte ich nicht. 
Ich finde auch die Tiefsee toll - tucker aber nicht ständig mit irgendeinem Boot rum.


----------



## Tilfred (25. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



Gimmick schrieb:


> Der Faszination für den Weltraum bin ich dabei. Zum Mond fliegen möchte ich nicht.
> Ich finde auch die Tiefsee toll - tucker aber nicht ständig mit irgendeinem Boot rum.



Dann kannst Du aber, genauso wie ich, nie richtig mitreden. Das wird mir vorgeworfen aber Ihr oder Du
habt/hast das selbe Problem.

Und wir müßen streiten über Wissen aus zweiter Hand und letztendlich reicht es nur zum Glauben!

Und, meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach, sollte so kein Mensch leben, nur zu glauben.

Der Professor weiß immer mehr als der Schüler denn das System ist so. Er erzählt einfach nicht Alles.
Und das ist falsch. Wir lechzen ja gerade nach Input!


----------



## RtZk (25. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*

Glauben basiert auf Fakten mit Glauben basiert auf 2000 Jahre alten Märchen zu vergleichen ist leicht lächerlich.


----------



## Tilfred (25. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



RtZk schrieb:


> Glauben basiert auf Fakten mit Glauben basiert auf 2000 Jahre alten Märchen zu vergleichen ist leicht lächerlich.



2000 Jahre alte Geschichte/n in denen es um mich den Mensch geht! Und da picke ich immer fleißig.

Die guten ins Töpfchen, die schlechten ins Kröpfchen! oder 1. Thes 5. 21.

Und es gibt für mich keine Vorschrift nicht auch mal lächerlich zu sein...


----------



## compisucher (25. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*

Hmmm... ich denke, dass es die Wenigsten stört, dass du ein gläubiger Mensch bist und daran ist nichts Lächerliches.

Das Thema ist, dass die Bibel letztlich eine, wenn auch sehr ausführliche, Aneinanderreihung von Geschichten eines einzelnen und relativ kleinen Volkes der Menschheit ist.
Dies kann gar nicht eine Allgemeingültigkeit oder einen Absolutismus für alle Menschen der Erde haben.
Z. B. grob 500 v. Chr. gab es im Asiatischen Raum mit Buddha und Konfuzius ebenso sehr weise Lehrmeister, deren Aussagen z. T. heute noch Gültigkeit haben.
Es ist schlichtweg mit Vorsicht zu genießen, Meinungen von Menschen, die vor 2000 oder 3000 Jahren gelebt haben, als absolut und wörtlich zu nehmende Meinung ins 21. Jahr. zu transportieren zu wollen.

Wer weiss es denn schon, ob nicht Walhalla oder der Götterberg um Zeus die Wahrheit ist oder ob unsere Seelen (sofern es sie gibt) sich in einem immerwährenden Kreislauf in allen Pflanzen, Tieren und Menschen wiederfinden?
Oder ob es einfach nur Nichts gibt...?
Es ist letztlich egal, weil wir Sterblichen es nie wirklich erfahren werden.
Die Projektion des einzelnen, eigenen Gedanken als allgemein gültig aufzufassen, verschließt einem letztlich die Vielfalt und die Schönheit des Lebens außerhalb eben dieser Gedankenwelt zu erkennen,


----------



## Gimmick (25. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Dann kannst Du aber, genauso wie ich, nie richtig mitreden. Das wird mir vorgeworfen aber Ihr oder Du
> habt/hast das selbe Problem.
> 
> Und wir müßen streiten über Wissen aus zweiter Hand und letztendlich reicht es nur zum Glauben!
> ...



Die Glaubwürdigkeit steigt mit der Verifizierbarkeit. 
Leider zählt für viele nur die aktuell neueste Erkenntnis oder Indizien in einem Gebiet. Da stürzen sich alle drauf, bewerten ganze Naturwissenschaften damit und kommen zu dem Schluss: Taugt nix.
Ist schließlich eine ziemlich nutzlose Sache, wenn die einem keine klaren, verständlichen und eindeutigen Antworten liefern kann. 

Es gibt aber nicht nur den ganz abgefahrenen Kram, der sich mit Strings, Dunkler Materie, Higgs-Bosonen, schwarzen Löchern usw. beschäftigt. Ist doch klar, dass das niemand kapiert, das sind die äußeren Randgebiete der Forschung und nicht der Maßstab.

Geh hin und schnapp Dir Bücher. Lies und arbeite die letzten > 2000 Jahre Mathematik und Naturwissenschaft nach, darauf basiert der ganze aktuelle Kram. Schau Dir Publikationen an, fahr zu Vorträgen, Du kannst Dir sogar die Dr. Arbeit von Buzz Aldrin über Navigation auf Sicht im All (oder so ähnlich) durchlesen.
Du wirst zugeworfen mit Informationen.


Edit: Wegen des Vorposts von "compisucher":
Mit Religion hat das alles nichts zu tun. Der religöise Glaube hat mit all dem nichts zu tun und argumentiere auch nie wissenschaftlich gegen eine Religion. Aus meiner Sicht sind das unterschiedliche Dinge, ich erwarte aber auch, dass man aus der Gegenrichtung nicht die Wissenschaft zu einer Religion macht.


----------



## RyzA (25. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Und es gibt für mich keine Vorschrift nicht auch mal lächerlich zu sein...


Meine Toleranz ist ja sehr groß was andere Meinungen angeht. Aber was du hier im Thread veranstaltest gefällt mir gar nicht.
Wie gesagt wenn du von Wissenschaft nichts wissen willst oder sie dich nicht interessiert halte dich hier bitte fern.
Du machst hier mit deinem Gewurbel alles kaputt!


----------



## compisucher (25. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*

OK, Themenwechsel.
Schon mal die Erde von quasi der Sonne aus gesehen?
Here's What Earth Looks Like When You're Heading to the Sun


----------



## Tilfred (25. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



compisucher schrieb:


> Es ist letztlich egal, weil wir Sterblichen es nie wirklich erfahren werden.



Genau das ist mein Problem. Die Sterblichkeit.



compisucher schrieb:


> Die Projektion des einzelnen, eigenen Gedanken als allgemein gültig aufzufassen, verschließt einem letztlich die Vielfalt und die Schönheit des Lebens außerhalb eben dieser Gedankenwelt zu erkennen,



Gut, daß das nicht von Dir ist, es ist meiner Meinung nach geistiger Dünnschiss.

Ich sehe mich nicht als Einzelnen sondern als Teil eines Ganzen. Funktionstechnisch bist "Du" auch nur "Ich". Nur mit anderen Erfahrungen.

Und nur wenn ich zum Beispiel erkenne daß es ich, der "Erdenmensch", bin, der da immer noch ans Kreuz gehängt wird, dann merke ich was
nicht richtig läuft!



Gimmick schrieb:


> Du wirst zugeworfen mit Informationen.



Genau deswegen damit ich das im Kopf habe was Andere wollen. Schule und Kirche nehmen sich da nichts, es ist immer der selbe Träger.


----------



## compisucher (25. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Gut, daß das nicht von Dir ist, es ist meiner Meinung nach geistiger Dünnschiss.


Na ja, es ist nicht abgeschrieben und auch nicht umformuliert, somit ist es wohl von mir 
Philosophie war noch nie meine Stärke...


----------



## Tilfred (25. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Du machst hier mit deinem Gewurbel alles kaputt!



Verbiegen sich die Löffel in der Schublade oder ist die Uhr runtergefallen? Das soll so sein!


----------



## blautemple (25. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tilfred (25. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



blautemple schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schön. Wenigstens einer der ein Einsehen hat.


----------



## behemoth85 (25. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



Threshold schrieb:


> Trump hat den Militärhaushalt erhöht, auf 700 Milliarden Dollar. Man stelle sich vor, die USA würden die Kohle in Bildung und Infrastruktur stecken.
> Insgesamt geben die Staaten über 2 Billionen Dollar für Militär aus. Eine gewaltige Summe.



Die verdienen auch viel Geld mit Waffen womit die Investitionen sich rentieren. Siehe man sich allein nur die Geschichte der amerikanisch-saudischen Beziehungen an. Wenn ich mich nicht irre sind da die größten Summen der Menscheitsgeschichte hin und her bewegt worden, für Waffen und Öl natürlich...

Dazu kaufen viele Länder bei der US Rüstungsindustrie ein, es werden sogar Lizenzen gehandelt etc. Die würden kaum (jährlich?) 2 Billionen haben wenn daran kein gutes Geschäft zu machen wär. Das ist knapp die Hälfte ihres jährlichen Haushalts.


----------



## Adi1 (25. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Genau das ist mein Problem. Die Sterblichkeit.



Wo liegt denn da das Problem?

Es gibt Neues, man wird älter und stirbt.

Alle pflanzen sich fort, und das Leben geht weiter.

So ist das im Universum , und halt auch bei uns.

Wenn ich die Augen schliesse ist Ruhe, endgültig.


----------



## Threshold (25. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Und wir müßen streiten über Wissen aus zweiter Hand und letztendlich reicht es nur zum Glauben!



Und immer noch hast du die Wissenschaft nicht verstanden. Alles ist reproduzierbar.
Wenn also jemand was behauptet, dann muss ich ihm nicht glauben. Ich kann das, was er beobachtet oder gemessen hat, reproduzieren und das eben selbst feststellen.
Das ist eben der Unterschied zur Religion. Da wird behauptet und man muss es eben glauben, denn nachprüfen kann man das nicht.
Und hinterfragen ist doch richtig. Genau das lernt man in der Schule. Nicht alles hinnehmen wie es ist sondern hinterfragen.
Aber zu behaupten, dass die Erde flach ist, obwohl alle Experimente und Beobachtungen das Gegenteil belegen ist halt albern.


----------



## Tilfred (25. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich kann das, was er beobachtet oder gemessen hat, reproduzieren und das eben selbst feststellen.



Nein das kann ich eben nicht. Ich habe keinen Teilchenbeschleuniger im Keller und ich werde noch nicht einmal ans Hubble gelassen. Wenn Du behauptest,
Du kannst das, wozu brauchen andere ständig Millionen an Euro oder Dollar dafür? 

Und meine Beobachtungen mit den mir zur Verfügung gestellten Mitteln bestätigen mir eben keine Kugel. Keinen Centimeter und keine Zig Kilometer.

Das was Du möchtest was ich Dir glauben soll ist völlig abstrus! Und ich könnte genauso wie andere hier jedesmal reagieren wenn Du nur anfängst 
zu schreiben!

Wären wir beide auf einer "Raumstation" oder in einer "Rakete" dann hättest Du recht. Ich bin nicht ganz dicht! Aber hier auf der "Erde" glaube/weiß
ich was ich will. Und sei es nur aus Prinzip! Da kann ja Jeder kommen und Du nimmst mich ja auch nicht an!


----------



## behemoth85 (25. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Das was Du möchtest was ich Dir glauben soll ist völlig abstrus! Und ich könnte genauso wie andere hier jedesmal reagieren wenn Du nur anfängst
> zu schreiben!



Sich auf über 2000 Jahre alte Ferse aus der Bronzezeit zu verlassen ist natürlich nicht abstrus .. 



Tilfred schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht ganz dicht!



Fakt


----------



## Gimmick (25. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Nein das kann ich eben nicht. Ich habe keinen Teilchenbeschleuniger im Keller und ich werde noch nicht einmal ans Hubble gelassen. Wenn Du behauptest,
> Du kannst das, wozu brauchen andere ständig Millionen an Euro oder Dollar dafür?
> 
> Und meine Beobachtungen mit den mir zur Verfügung gestellten Mitteln bestätigen mir eben keine Kugel. Keinen Centimeter und keine Zig Kilometer.
> ...



Wissenschaft besteht nicht nur aus Hubble und Cern. 

Du pickst Dir wieder nur die Punkte raus, die gerade mit "sry, ich habe keine Millionen" zu beantworten sind. 
Erzähl hier nicht, dass Du "nach Input lechzt" und schreib dann so einen Quark. 

Jedes einzelne Argument, was Dir vorgetragen wird, wirst Du damit kontern, dass es kein "Wissen" ist sondern nur "Glauben", weil man es ja nicht selber gesehen hat. Musst Du dich halt mal bewegen und Veranstaltungen wie "Tag der offenen Tür" an Unis nutzen. 
Kannst es auch lassen, dann weiß in deiner Welt eben niemand wie Mikroelektronik funktioniert und GPS ist wohl von Natur aus da. 

Hauptsache ist:


> Wären wir beide auf einer "Raumstation" oder in einer "Rakete" dann hättest Du recht. Ich bin nicht ganz dicht! Aber hier auf der "Erde" glaube/weiß
> ich was ich will. Und sei es nur aus Prinzip! Da kann ja Jeder kommen und Du nimmst mich ja auch nicht an!



Du kannst glauben und glauben zu wissen was Du möchtest - anderen damit den Thread kaputt zu machen ist aber nicht in Ordnung.


----------



## Threshold (25. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Nein das kann ich eben nicht. Ich habe keinen Teilchenbeschleuniger im Keller und ich werde noch nicht einmal ans Hubble gelassen. Wenn Du behauptest,
> Du kannst das, wozu brauchen andere ständig Millionen an Euro oder Dollar dafür?



Nö, ich kann leicht ermitteln, welche Form die Erde hat. Dazu brauche ich keine NASA oder Millionen Euro teure Technik.
Und was machst du denn, wenn dein Auto defekt ist? Machst du eine Lehre als Kfz Mechaniker oder bringst du dein Wagen in die Werkstatt und lässt ihn reparieren?
Und es steht jedem frei, Astronom oder theoretischer Physiker zu werden. Ebenso kann jeder in eine Sternwarte gehen und mal einen Blick durch ein größeres Teleskop werfen.
All das kann man machen. Da ist keine Magie bei oder eine Elite will das verhindern.
Du kannst dir auch einen Flug zum Südpol buchen und die Mitternachtssonne am Südpol anschauen.



Tilfred schrieb:


> Und meine Beobachtungen mit den mir zur Verfügung gestellten Mitteln bestätigen mir eben keine Kugel. Keinen Centimeter und keine Zig Kilometer.



Tja, dann machst du was falsch. Ich könnte dir zeigen, wie man das macht, aber dazu habe ich keine Lust.
Ich gebe dir aber einen Tipp -- frag mal einen Optiker, ob er einen Sonnenfilter hat.



Tilfred schrieb:


> Das was Du möchtest was ich Dir glauben soll ist völlig abstrus! Und ich könnte genauso wie andere hier jedesmal reagieren wenn Du nur anfängst
> zu schreiben!



Mathematik ist universell. Egal, wo du auf der Erde lebst, egal welcher Kultur du angehörst, überall ist 1+1=2 und nichts anderes. Der Satz des Pythagoras gilt in Europa genauso wie in der Südsee.
Die Natur wird durch die Mathematik für alle verständlich gemacht. Jeder kann sie reproduzieren. Da gibt es keine Geheimnisse und auch keine Elite.



Tilfred schrieb:


> Wären wir beide auf einer "Raumstation" oder in einer "Rakete" dann hättest Du recht. Ich bin nicht ganz dicht! Aber hier auf der "Erde" glaube/weiß
> ich was ich will. Und sei es nur aus Prinzip! Da kann ja Jeder kommen und Du nimmst mich ja auch nicht an!



Was hast du gegen Raketen? Eine Rakete fliegt natürlich im Vakuum. Sie muss auch im Vakuum fliegen, denn das besagt das dritte Newtonsche Gesetz. Newton war ja kein Idiot. Und die Newtones Gesetze kann man hervorragend reproduzieren. Jeder kann das. Hockst du im Ruderboot, nutzt du auch das dritte Newtonsche Gesetz um vorwärts zu kommen.
Und man kann auch feststellen, ob die Erde rotiert. Ganz ohne Foucaultsches Pendel.
Du musst einfach vom Hochhausdach springen und dabei einen Punkt auf dem Asphalt anpeilen. Du wirst den Punkt auf dem Asphalt aber nicht treffen, weil sich die Erde -- während du fällst -- unter dir wegdreht. Aus dem gleichen Grund muss ein Scharfschütze die Corioliskraft mit einrechnen, denn sonst schießt er daneben.
Die gleiche Kraft sorgt dafür, dass sich Wirbelstürme drehen. 
Du kannst auch leicht ermitteln, dass die Erde eine Kugel ist. Du steigst auf einen Leuchtturm, die auch heute noch an Küsten stehen. Wieso sind das eigentlich Türme? Tja. je höher man auf einer Kugel ist, desto weiter kann man schauen. Deswegen ist der Ausguck auf Schiffen auch immer ganz oben am Mast.
Auf einer flachen Erde hat die Sichthöhe keinen Einfluss auf die Sichtweite.
Und die Umdrehung der Erde wird auch nicht in Km/h angegeben, sondern in Umdrehung pro Zeiteinheit. Die Erde braucht unfassbare 24 Stunden um sich 1x komplett zu drehen.
Setz dich mal in ein Karussell und drehe es 1x in 24 Stunden um sich selbst -- würdest du das als "schnell" ansehen? Natürlich nicht.


----------



## Tilfred (25. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du musst einfach vom Hochhausdach springen und dabei einen Punkt auf dem Asphalt anpeilen. Du wirst den Punkt auf dem Asphalt aber nicht treffen, weil sich die Erde -- während du fällst -- unter dir wegdreht



Und ich hatte schon das Fenster auf...

Du bist bösartig!


----------



## compisucher (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*

Zum Thema Wahrheit in der Wissenschaft in Kombi mit "FakeNews" könnte dieser aktuelle Artikel weiter helfen:
scinexx | Echt wahr?: Wahrheit im Spiegel der Wissenschaft


----------



## Takeda (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*

Das hier soll ein "Naturwissenschaftsthread" sein? Ich les hier nur: "schwurbel schwurbel schwurbel, Wissenschaft ist mir egal, ich glaub einfach was ich will"


----------



## RyzA (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



Takeda schrieb:


> Das hier soll ein "Naturwissenschaftsthread" sein? Ich les hier nur: "schwurbel schwurbel schwurbel, Wissenschaft ist mir egal, ich glaub einfach was ich will"


Das kommt weil hier eine gewisse Person meinen Thread crasht.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der &quot;Naturwissenschaft&quot; Thread*

Das kann Tilfred gut den "WTC 7-Thread" von Schaffe89 hat auch "übernommen", dort war es aber lustig und er war ein guter Nachfolger von Schaffe89 und noch schräger in seinem Gedankengut. 

PS: Albert Einstein war übrigens auch ein gläubiger Mensch, aber selbst er hat eingesehen, das die Erde rund ist.


----------



## compisucher (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*

Drohnen und anders Gefährt, dass irgendwie eine Lagestabilisierung braucht, können nun noch kleiner gebaut werden.
Schaut euch mal dieses Gyroskop an - kleiner als ein Reiskorn 

Spinning the light: The world's smallest optical gyroscope: Engineers create an optical gyroscope smaller than a grain of rice -- ScienceDaily


Damit könnte man ja mit der nächtsen Sonde ein paar dutzend oder gar hundert Kleinstroboter zu Mars schicken und großflächig erkunden:
Entomopter – Schmetterlingsroboter könnten die Marserkundung revolutionieren


----------



## compisucher (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der &quot;Naturwissenschaft&quot; Thread*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> PS: Albert Einstein war übrigens auch ein gläubiger Mensch, aber selbst er hat eingesehen, das die Erde rund ist.



Er hat es von Anfang an nie in Frage gestellt, denke ich...
Spätestens wenn der werte Tilfrid sich mal eine Weltreise kontinuierlich in Richtung Westen oder Osten leisten mag oder kann, wir er feststellen, dass er zum Ausgangspunkt zurückkehrt.
Die postulierte "Glocke" wird er leider nirgends finden...


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*

Selbst dieses Thema wurde schon angesprochen (Flugreisen) aber Null Einsicht des präastronautischen Kreationisten Tilfred.


----------



## RtZk (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der &quot;Naturwissenschaft&quot; Thread*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> PS: Albert Einstein war übrigens auch ein gläubiger Mensch, aber selbst er hat eingesehen, das die Erde rund ist.



Als Gläubig kann man ihn nicht gerade bezeichnen : "_„Ich glaube an Spinozas Gott, der sich in der gesetzlichen Harmonie des Seienden offenbart, nicht an einen Gott, der sich mit dem Schicksal und den Handlungen der Menschen abgibt.“

__Als Erklärung:__ "_Gott als „gesetzliche Harmonie des Seienden“ – Das entspricht genau dem Gottesbild der Pantheisten, die die Gesamtheit der Regeln und Gesetze des Universums als „Gott“ bezeichnen."

Das ist hier dürfte unserem Pferd nicht gefallen *„Die Bibel ist eine Sammlung primitiver Legenden“  

*


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*

Dann erkläre mal dieses Zitat: "Ich bin kein Atheist… Das Problem ist für unseren begrenzten Geist zu gewaltig." Das war seine Antwort auf die Frage eines Rabbiners ob er an einen Gott glaubt.

Für ihn war Gott keine Person, das stimmt allerdings.


----------



## Takeda (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*

klar, dann bin ich auch ein "Gläubiger". Weil ich glaube, dass 1+1=2 ist.  Das ist halt der Punkt mit den Axiomen. Aber selbst unsere Axiome sind für manche Leute nichtig...


----------



## RtZk (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Dann erkläre mal dieses Zitat: "Ich bin kein Atheist… Das Problem ist für unseren begrenzten Geist zu gewaltig." Das war seine Antwort auf die Frage eines Rabbiners ob er an einen Gott glaubt.
> 
> Für ihn war Gott keine Person, das stimmt allerdings.



Habe ich doch, für ihn ist "Gott" eben etwas anderes als für unser Pferd.
Sämtliche seiner Aussagen zeugen davon, dass er im Grunde nach an nichts anderes als an etwas geglaubt hat was da Universum "erschaffen" hat, doch es eben NICHT beeinflusst/beeinflussen kann.


----------



## RyzA (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



Takeda schrieb:


> klar, dann bin ich auch ein "Gläubiger". Weil ich glaube, dass 1+1=2 ist.  Das ist halt der Punkt mit den Axiomen. Aber selbst unsere Axiome sind für manche Leute nichtig...


Das hat meiner Meinung nach nichts mit Glauben zu tun. Es ist einfach so.
Wenn jemand glaubt das 1+1=3 ist.  Dann ist es falsch.
Wenn Mathematik eine Glaubenssache wäre, dann würde nichts in der Welt funktionieren. Auch nicht unsere Computer.


----------



## Tilfred (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der &quot;Naturwissenschaft&quot; Thread*



compisucher schrieb:


> Spätestens wenn der werte Tilfrid sich mal eine Weltreise kontinuierlich in Richtung Westen oder Osten leisten mag oder kann, wir er feststellen, dass er zum Ausgangspunkt zurückkehrt.
> Die postulierte "Glocke" wird er leider nirgends finden...



Das schrieb ich schon einmal, ich kann auch auf einer Scheibe im Kreis fliegen. Und ist es nicht seltsam daß ein
zweidimensionales Konstrukt wie dieses "Himmelsrichtungssystem" auf eine Kugel übertragen wird? Bei einer
Kugel im Vakuum und weit und breit und nicht vieles darum ist eine Festlegung auf oben und unten willkürlich.

Und das ist das was der Herr Compissucher samt Konsorten nicht versteht. Warum überlasst ihr schrägen Vögeln
wie "Einstein" es Euch vorzuschreiben was ihr seht oder empfindet? Seid Ihr unmündig?

Was mir auch noch auffällt, von wegen dabei sein, ist, daß anscheinend einige hier die wahrscheinlich erst in den 90zigern
geboren wurden immer so tun als wüßten sie sogar wie "Einstein" gedacht und gehandelt hat. Ich bin Jahrgang 1968 und ich 
hätte ihn nie treffen können weil er damals schon die Radieschen von unten angekaut hat. "Einstein" ist heute eine Vorstellung
von Intelligenz, die ich mir wenn ich einen ungepflegten alten Mann die Zunge rausstrecken sehe einfach nicht denken kann.

Und...

Die meißten "Einsteins" sitzen heute zu recht in der Klapse, wo ich zum Beispiel nur vorübergehend bin oder war.

Danke, heut geht es mir sehr gut!

Und für den Kollegen der mich Pferd nennt: Hengst wäre treffender. Wegen des Gemächtes!


----------



## Takeda (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Das hat meiner Meinung nach nichts mit Glauben zu tun. Es ist einfach so.
> Wenn jemand glaubt das 1+1=3 ist.  Dann ist es falsch.
> Wenn Mathematik eine Glaubenssache wäre, dann würde nichts in der Welt funktionieren. Auch nicht unsere Computer.



Allerdings. Daher auch "Gläubiger" in Anführungszeichen  und genau dieses "es ist einfach so" sind die Axiome. Bspweise bezogen auf diese flache-Erde-Unsinn: Die Gravitation. Die ist nunmal einfach so. Und schon allein diese besagt, dass eine Erde nicht flach sein kann. Aber genau da fangen so Leute ja an zu behaupten, dass die Axiome falsch wären oder sogar gar nicht existieren würden. Das ist ein richtiges Problem.


----------



## RyzA (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der &quot;Naturwissenschaft&quot; Thread*



Tilfred schrieb:


> "Einstein" ist heute eine Vorstellung
> von Intelligenz, die ich mir wenn ich einen ungepflegten alten Mann die Zunge rausstrecken sehe einfach nicht denken kann.


Was hat sein äußerliches Erscheinungsbild damit zu tun?
Außerdem hatte der gute Mann Humor.


----------



## Takeda (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der &quot;Naturwissenschaft&quot; Thread*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Das schrieb ich schon einmal, ich kann auch auf einer Scheibe im Kreis fliegen. Und ist es nicht seltsam daß ein
> zweidimensionales Konstrukt wie dieses "Himmelsrichtungssystem" auf eine Kugel übertragen wird? Bei einer
> Kugel im Vakuum und weit und breit und nicht vieles darum ist eine Festlegung auf oben und unten willkürlich.
> 
> ...



Ziehst du dich wirklich an der Bezeichnung "Himmelsrichtung" wegen "Himmel" auf? dann ist die BRD auch ne GmbH, wegen dem "Personalausweis", oder wie?
Schon eine sehr gewagte Begründung für deinen Zweifel. Der Himmel ist schließlich Teil der Kugel. Und bei einer Kugel ist oben und unten vllt. willkürlich ja. Wenn sie liegt/steht. Aber die Erde dreht sich. und durch diese Bewegungen die sich auch auf das Erdinnere auswirken (Geodynamo) entsteht nunmal ein Magnetfeld auf der Erde und das ist auch bei weitem nicht durchgehend gleich auf allen Breitengraden. Und dieses magnetfeld ist für dein so genanntes "oben" und "unten" verantwortlich. Genau genommen Nord und Süd. (Oben und Unten ist was anderes).
Eine flache Erde würde übrigens aufgrund der Gravitation einfach genau eins tun: Eine Kugel werden. 

Die Sache mit Einstein ist eigentlich, dass du irgendein problem mit ihm hast und nicht, dass er iwas falsches behauptet hätte. Er scheint dir wohl iwie aufgrund seiner Erscheinung nicht dazu in der Lage zu sein. Wie auch immer da für dich der Logikschluss aussieht, aber er ist definitiv falsch. Es ist nunmal so, dass Einstein Theorien verfasst hat, welche bewiesen werden konnten und das ständig (reproduzierbarkeit). Außerdem konnte man sich dadurch dann lauter Phänomene erklären für die man bis zu diesem zeitpunkt noch keinerlei Lösung hatte oder eben falsche Modelle, welche somit dann widerlegt wurden. Und das hat nicht einfach jemand gesagt, das hat die ganze Wissenschaft so befunden. 

Was meinst du denn, wie sollte es sonst sein? Dass uns jemand was vorlügt, weil er... ja wegen was eig.?

Ach und noch was: fahr doch mal an den Bodensee und schau quer drüber mit der längsten Entfernung. Warum siehst du wohl von manchen Schiffen nur die Segel und keinen Rumpf? Oder nur die Kirchtürme? Na? Übrigens etwas, das schon die alten Griechen kapiert haben. Die wussten auch schon, dass die Erde keine Scheibe sein kann.


----------



## RtZk (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der &quot;Naturwissenschaft&quot; Thread*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Die meißten "Einsteins" sitzen heute zu recht in der Klapse, wo ich zum Beispiel nur vorübergehend bin oder war.



Albert Einstein war einer der intelligentesten Menschen die je gelebt haben und hat die Menschheit voran gebracht. 
Aber von einem Menschen wie dir hätte ich auch nicht erwartet, dass dir das bewusst ist oder du es verstehen würdest.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



			
				Tilfred schrieb:
			
		

> Danke, heut geht es mir sehr gut!
> 
> Und für den Kollegen der mich Pferd nennt: Hengst wäre treffender. Wegen des Gemächtes!



Ja, so gut das dein Ego so groß ist, das du dich anmaßt diesen Vergleich als passend zu sehen. 

Diesen von dir angesehenen Fakt könnte man als Wissenschaftler sofort widerlegen, wenn man jetzt beides auf den Tisch liegen hätte und immer noch behauptet das das größere Stück kleiner ist.... dann sind wir im Bereich das unumstößlichen Glaubens den du so wunderbar propagierst.


----------



## Tilfred (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der &quot;Naturwissenschaft&quot; Thread*



Takeda schrieb:


> Ziehst du dich wirklich an der Bezeichnung "Himmelsrichtung" wegen "Himmel" auf? dann ist die BRD auch ne GmbH, wegen dem "Personalausweis", oder wie?



Ganz schwach, Kamerad, mich ohne Grund in eine Ecke zu schieben. Aber Du bist da nicht alleine. Ich denke es liegt an mangelnden Argumenten.
Wie das Geheule daß ich das Thema kaputt mache. Wenn ich auftauche belebt das jedes Thema!



Takeda schrieb:


> Was meinst du denn, wie sollte es sonst sein? Dass uns jemand was vorlügt, weil er... ja wegen was eig.?



Ja tut er. Der "Außerirdische" der hier gestrandet ist mag uns nicht und hätte uns, Dich, mich die Menschen hier, gerne los.
Deswegen gibt es zum Beispiel viele Kriege und von "Einstein" abgesegnete Bomben! Was für ein Mann!



Takeda schrieb:


> Ach und noch was: fahr doch mal an den Bodensee und schau quer drüber mit der längsten Entfernung. Warum siehst du wohl von manchen Schiffen nur die Segel und keinen Rumpf? Oder nur die Kirchtürme? Na? Übrigens etwas, das schon die alten Griechen kapiert haben. Die wussten auch schon, dass die Erde keine Scheibe sein kann.



Du bist vom Bodensee?

Die alten Griechen waren auch Knabenliebhaber. Das wird aber heute auch nicht mehr so praktiziert und schon gar nicht mehr toleriert.


----------



## Tilfred (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> . dann sind wir im Bereich das unumstößlichen Glaubens den du so wunderbar propagierst.



Der bekanntlich Berge versetzt!


----------



## compisucher (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der &quot;Naturwissenschaft&quot; Thread*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Das schrieb ich schon einmal, ich kann auch auf einer Scheibe im Kreis fliegen. Und ist es nicht seltsam daß ein
> zweidimensionales Konstrukt wie dieses "Himmelsrichtungssystem" auf eine Kugel übertragen wird? Bei einer
> Kugel im Vakuum und weit und breit und nicht vieles darum ist eine Festlegung auf oben und unten willkürlich.


Das ist der Witz, auch wenn du es mutmaßlich gar nicht in Gänze lesen wirst.
wenn du ausschließlich gerade ausfliegst und eben keine Kreise, müsstest du irgendwann in deinem Modell anstoßen.
Wenn du als einzige Referenz die Sonne annimmst müsst für jeden der dies versucht, die Sonne individuell verstellbar sein 
UND in deinem Modell müsste nach der Winkelnavigation der Winkel im Dreieck in Summe mehr als 180° haben - miss nach. 
Ich habe es weiter oben schon erwähnt, mit einem einfachen Geodreieck, dem Schulwissen eines 8. Klässlers, dem Sonnenstand und einer Uhr kannst du ganz alleine beweisen, dass die Erde eine Kugel sein muss.
Ließ dich ein, warum das "zweidimensionale Konstrukt" aus der Entwicklung der Landkarten entstanden ist, oder glaubst du etwa auch, dass Grönland größer als Südamerika ist?
Mercator-Projektion – Wikipedia



Tilfred schrieb:


> Und das ist das was der Herr Compissucher samt Konsorten nicht versteht. Warum überlasst ihr schrägen Vögeln
> wie "Einstein" es Euch vorzuschreiben was ihr seht oder empfindet? Seid Ihr unmündig?
> Was mir auch noch auffällt, von wegen dabei sein, ist, daß anscheinend einige hier die wahrscheinlich erst in den 90zigern
> geboren wurden immer so tun als wüßten sie sogar wie "Einstein" gedacht und gehandelt hat. Ich bin Jahrgang 1968 und ich
> ...



Danke für die "Konsorten".
Danke dafür, dass ich dich als Mensch hier auch noch verteidigt habe.
Danke dafür, dass du mir hier persönlich in den Rücken fällst und aber gleichzeitig hochtrabend die fehlende Menschlichkeit bei uns anprangerst - das ist heuchlerisch, schäbig und kurz vor schizophren.

Einstein steht bildhaft für gelehrte Menschen, das versteht scheinbar nicht jeder hier...

In einem PC Forum und der Unterabteilung "Wissenschaft" nun auch noch "Gemächtsvergleiche" zu initiieren irritiert extrem.
Evtl. wäre die Wahl eines einschlägigen Forums die Bessere für dich.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*

Das habe ich ihm auch schon vorgeschlagen, aber du siehst er ist noch hier... er mag uns doch. [emoji38]


----------



## Takeda (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der &quot;Naturwissenschaft&quot; Thread*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Ganz schwach, Kamerad, mich ohne Grund in eine Ecke zu schieben. Aber Du bist da nicht alleine. Ich denke es liegt an mangelnden Argumenten.
> Wie das Geheule weil das Thema kaputt mache. Wenn ich auftauche belebt das jedes Thema!
> 
> 
> ...



Von Einstein abgesegnete Bomben? Ähm. Zum einen sagst du wir können das alle nicht wissen,w eil der vor unserer zeit gelebt hat und jetzt sagst du er hätte Bomben abgesegnet? Abgesehen davon, dass das total falsch ist, widersprichst du dir in deiner Argumentationslogik einfach selbst?!

Was hat Knabenliebhaberei mit einer Beobachtung zu tun, die mit dem anderen gar nichts zu tun hat? Nichts! Richtig! Aber für dich kann jemand ja auch etwas nicht, weil er iwie nicht so aussieht, wie du es gerne hättest. 

Und Argumente habe ich dir gebracht. Aber Gravitation gibt's für dich sicher nicht oder? Und auch keine Erddrehung und das unter anderem daraus resultierende magnetfeld. Wa?

Ich glaub übrigens, dass es vergebens ist, mit jemanden zu diskutieren, der mal in der Psychatrie war und das offensichtlich nicht ohne Grund. Mit psychisch kranken menschen (dieser Art) kann man leider nicht diskutieren, weil wenn sie etwas nicht hinnehmen wollen, dann nehmen sie das einfach nicht hin und leben in ihrer Fantasie-Welt. Da helfen auch keine belegbaren Tatsachen und Nachweise. 

Wo ich wohne is doch total wurst und hat hier gar nix zu suchen. Ich hab dir gesagt, fahr an den Bodensee (das wäre ja erschwinglich) schau mal raus auf den See der längsten Länge nach und schau dir die Schiffchen an. und dann erkläre mir, wie bei eienr flachen Erde das zu Stande kommt, dass die Rümpfe verschwinden


----------



## Tilfred (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der &quot;Naturwissenschaft&quot; Thread*



compisucher schrieb:


> Danke dafür, dass du mir hier persönlich in den Rücken fällst und aber gleichzeitig hochtrabend die fehlende Menschlichkeit bei uns anprangerst - das ist heuchlerisch, schäbig und kurz vor schizophren.



Du hast es in 2 Beiträgen geschafft meinen relativ einfachen Namen anders zu schreiben. Heuchle bitte keine "Freundschaft" oder Wohlwollen.

Und weder habe ich das erwartet noch verlangt das Du aus Mitleid meinst auf mich eingehen zu müssen.

Ich habe eine andere Diagnose von einem richtigen Arzt. Oder kannst Du das auch weil Du mal einen Artikel gelesen hast?

Aber ich mag jeden der sich mit mir, trotz vieler Fehler, abgibt. Auch Du kannst, wenn Du das möchtest, Dich meinen Freund 
nennen!


----------



## Takeda (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*

Bin ich hier eigentlich im Kindergarten oder Affenzirkus oder gleich in der Klapse?


----------



## Tilfred (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der &quot;Naturwissenschaft&quot; Thread*



Takeda schrieb:


> Von Einstein abgesegnete Bomben? Ähm. Zum einen sagst du wir können das alle nicht wissen,w eil der vor unserer zeit gelebt hat und jetzt sagst du er hätte Bomben abgesegnet? Abgesehen davon, dass das total falsch ist, widersprichst du dir in deiner Argumentationslogik einfach selbst?!



"Einstein hatte sich 1939 bei Präsident Roosevelt sogar für den Bau der Bombe in den USA eingesetzt, weil er befürchtete, Nazi-Deutschland könnte eine solche Bombe entwickeln und einsetzen."

Aus den Weiten des Webs. Das wäre, falls so geschehen, etwas mit dem ich nicht konform gehen kann. Meine Entscheidung.
Und gib mal ein "Einstein-Wundermittel gegen Krebs" was dabei rauskommt. Wahrscheinlich "Relativitätstheorie".



Takeda schrieb:


> Und auch keine Erddrehung und das unter anderem daraus resultierende magnetfeld. Wa?



Nur weil Dir das nicht bewußt ist, ich bin "Flacherdler", da muß sich keine "Erde" drehen.



Takeda schrieb:


> Wo ich wohne is doch total wurst und hat hier gar nix zu suchen.



Also warst Du wahrscheinlich nie selbst am Bodensee und berufst Dich vielleicht auf ein dümmliches Dummtube Video.

Ich war schon dort und öfter und nie ist mir das von Dir beschriebene aufgefallen. Ich kann locker von Überlingen in die Schweiz schauen
ohne daß ich Menschen ohne Füße sehe. Ich empfehle Dir, auch weil es toll ist, das Seenachtsfest. Da ist fast die ganze Küste illuminiert.


----------



## RyzA (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*

Es gibt nur noch 2 Möglichkeiten:

a) Tilfred konsequent ignorieren und auf seine Kommentare nicht mehr eingehen.

b) Hoffen das hier mal Mods einschreiten und ihn bestenfalls für ein paar Tage stumm schalten.

Ich habe schon einen Mod angeschrieben. Mal gucken was daraus wird.


----------



## Takeda (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der &quot;Naturwissenschaft&quot; Thread*



Tilfred schrieb:


> "Einstein hatte sich 1939 bei Präsident Roosevelt sogar für den Bau der Bombe in den USA eingesetzt, weil er befürchtete, Nazi-Deutschland könnte eine solche Bombe entwickeln und einsetzen."



Stimmt damit hast du recht! da war ich falsch informiert.  (Übrigens ist das eine wichtige Eigenschaft, zu erkennen, das man falsch liegen kann)
Und er hat seine Entscheidung später sehr bereut. (Hab ich auch wieder was gelernt)

Du kannst übrigens mit einigem nicht konform gehen, nur entscheidest du dann selektiv selbst darüber ob das so sein kann oder nicht. Das ist halt eine sehr quirlige Welt.
Man muss nicht am Bodensee leben um dort hin zu fahren. Und es benötigt auch kein Youtube-Video, sondern einfach die eigenen Augen. Ich hab's sogar mit nem Bild festgehalten, weil mir bewusst ist, dass man mal so leute wie dich treffen wird. Aber ich hab dann das Bild womöglich gephotoshopt, weil das kann ja nicht sein  Wenn's dich interessiert, lad ich es dir gern heut abend hoch.

Schau doch mal von Überlingen nach Obersee (40 km) und nicht gerade über den kleinen See-Teil richtung schweiz (2,5 km). Außerdem sind Menschen keine Schiffe die auf der ebenen Wasseroberfläche laufen. Außer in irgendwelchen Büchern.


----------



## Two-Face (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*

Es ist doch offenkundig, dass der Kerl nur auf Streit aus ist.

Selbst die Zeugen Jehovas kannst du mit gesicherten, wissenschaftlichen Fakten verscheuchen. 
Gegen den war ja Schaffe noch 'n Musterknabe.


----------



## compisucher (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*

Ach, ich bin jetzt einfach mal raus.

Mein Raumschiff wartet schon...

Allen ein schönes WE!


----------



## RyzA (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



compisucher schrieb:


> Ach, ich bin jetzt einfach mal raus.


Hoffentlich nur vorrübergehend!



> Mein Raumschiff wartet schon...
> 
> Allen ein schönes WE!


Dir auch!


----------



## Tilfred (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Selbst die Zeugen Jehovas kannst du mit gesicherten, wissenschaftlichen Fakten verscheuchen.



Ja die kommen auch nicht mehr weil ich gesagt habe ihr Idol ist ein Verbrecher! Milliarden Menschen umzubringen ist nicht die feine englische.


----------



## Threshold (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



compisucher schrieb:


> Drohnen und anders Gefährt, dass irgendwie eine Lagestabilisierung braucht, können nun noch kleiner gebaut werden.
> Schaut euch mal dieses Gyroskop an - kleiner als ein Reiskorn



Boah ey. Gyroskop. Da geht es ja um Drehimpulserhaltung.
Wie erklären die Flacherdler eigentlich die Drehimpulserhaltung?



Tilfred schrieb:


> Das schrieb ich schon einmal, ich kann auch auf einer Scheibe im Kreis fliegen. Und ist es nicht seltsam daß ein
> zweidimensionales Konstrukt wie dieses "Himmelsrichtungssystem" auf eine Kugel übertragen wird? Bei einer
> Kugel im Vakuum und weit und breit und nicht vieles darum ist eine Festlegung auf oben und unten willkürlich.



Du musst eher bedenken, dass man die Oberfläche einer Kugel nie korrekt auf einer ebenen Fläche abbilden kann.
Und das Problem der Flacherdgeometrie ist ja, dass der Eiswall einen Umfang von 80.000 oder 120.000km haben muss. Wie kann aber die Sonne diese Strecke in der gleichen Zeit zurück legen, wie sie bei uns die 20.000km zurück legt? Es gibt nur eine Erklärung -- sie muss schnelle sein. Das beobachten wir aber nicht.
ergo stimmt die Beobachtungen nicht mit dem überein, was die Theorie vorhersagt. Ergo ist die Theorie falsch. Die flache Erde ist widerlegt.



Tilfred schrieb:


> Und das ist das was der Herr Compissucher samt Konsorten nicht versteht. Warum überlasst ihr schrägen Vögeln
> wie "Einstein" es Euch vorzuschreiben was ihr seht oder empfindet? Seid Ihr unmündig?



Wieso schreibt uns Einstein vor, was wir machen sollen?
Einstein hat die spezielle Relativitätstheorie entwickelt. Er war aber nicht der erste, der daran gearbeitet hat. Auch andere Forscher waren auf dem gleichen Zweig unterwegs, denn vielen war klar, dass wenn die Lichtgeschwindigkeit eine Konstante ist, die Zeit anders ablaufen muss.
Darum wird die spezielle Relativitätstheorie auch gerne als Theorie zur Elektrodynamik bewegter Körper bezeichnet.
Denn schon James Maxwell war klar, dass mit den Maxwell Gleichungen eine Sache nicht erklärt werden kann -- wieso bildet sich ein Magnetfeld aus, wenn eine elektrische Ladung bewegt wird?
Erst Einsteins Theorie konnte z.B. das Michelson-Morley-Experiment erklären.

Und die allgemeine Relativitätstheorie war eine Erweiterung der speziellen Relativitätstheorie, denn jetzt kamen auch Massen dazu. Einstein brauchte 10 Jahre, um sie zu entwickeln, einfach deswegen weil Einstein in Mathematik nicht so gut war -- er war im Vergleich zu anderen schon sehr gut aber eben kein Mathematik Genie -- denn die Feldgleichungen der allgemeinen Relativitätstheorie sind schon sehr kompliziert. Aber Einstein war eben auch nicht perfekt. Er nahm immer an, dass das Universum unverändert ist, obwohl man schon damals annahm, dass sich das Universum ausdehnen müsste. Daher hat er eine kosmologische Konstante in seinen Formeln eingebaut, die das kompensierte. Später erklärte er mal, dass das einer seiner größten Fehler war.

Heute kannst du mit den Gleichungen eine Menge berechnen und vorhersagen und alle Vorhersagen haben sich bisher als absolut Korrekt erwiesen. Die letzte bedeutende Vorhersage, die richtig war, war eben das mit den Gravitationswellen, die nachgewiesen wurden. 



Tilfred schrieb:


> Was mir auch noch auffällt, von wegen dabei sein, ist, daß anscheinend einige hier die wahrscheinlich erst in den 90zigern
> geboren wurden immer so tun als wüßten sie sogar wie "Einstein" gedacht und gehandelt hat. Ich bin Jahrgang 1968 und ich
> hätte ihn nie treffen können weil er damals schon die Radieschen von unten angekaut hat. "Einstein" ist heute eine Vorstellung
> von Intelligenz, die ich mir wenn ich einen ungepflegten alten Mann die Zunge rausstrecken sehe einfach nicht denken kann.



Einstein war eben mit seinen Überlegungen anderes voraus. Er hat erkannt, dass wenn die Lichtgeschwindigkeit konstant ist, die Zeit keine Konstante mehr sein könne. Ergo ist die Zeit immer abhängig vom Beobachter und dem Bezugssystem. Eine absolute Zeit gibt es ebenso nicht mehr wie den absoluten Raum. Alles ist eben relativ.
Und bis heute gilt die allgemeine Relativitätstheorie als einer der am Besten bestätigten Theorien, die wir haben. Sonden haben die Raumzeitkrümmung gemessen, die die Sonne durch ihre Masse erzeugt und sie stimmt mit den Berechnungen der allgemeinen Relativitätstheorie bis zu mehreren Stellen hinterm Komma exakt überein.
Es ist also Fakt, dass Masse die Raumzeit krümmt. Schwerkraft ist also das Produkt aus der Raumzeitkrümmung. Das Problem ist jetzt das Standardmodell der Physik, denn das Standardmodell ist nicht in der Lage, das zu erklären. Da 99% der Masse der Protonen aus Bindungsenergie besteht, das Teilchen für die Bindungsenergie aber gar keine Masse besitzt, gibt es eben eine Lücke, die geschlossen werden muss. Um die Gravitation mit dem Standardmodell der Physik erklären zu können, bedarf es weiterer Forschungsarbeit.

Und das mit der Zunge hatte Einstein gemacht, weil ihm die vielen Reporter und Fotografen auf seinem Geburtstag 1951 auf den Zeiger ging. Damals war Einstein eine berühmte Persönlichkeit und alle wollten ihn ablichten. Heute verprügelt man die Fotografen -- damals steckte man ihnen die Zunge entgegen.


----------



## RyzA (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



Threshold schrieb:


> Und die allgemeine Relativitätstheorie war eine Erweiterung der speziellen Relativitätstheorie, denn jetzt kamen auch Massen dazu. Einstein brauchte 10 Jahre, um sie zu entwickeln, einfach deswegen weil Einstein in Mathematik nicht so gut war -- er war im Vergleich zu anderen schon sehr gut aber eben kein Mathematik Genie -- denn die Feldgleichungen der allgemeinen Relativitätstheorie sind schon sehr kompliziert. Aber Einstein war eben auch nicht perfekt. Er nahm immer an, dass das Universum unverändert ist, obwohl man schon damals annahm, dass sich das Universum ausdehnen müsste. Daher hat er eine kosmologische Konstante in seinen Formeln eingebaut, die das kompensierte. Später erklärte er mal, dass das einer seiner größten Fehler war.


Er hat sich für die spezielle Relativitätstheorie Hilfe von Hermann Minkowski geholt.



> Die Grundlagen der allgemeinen Relativitätstheorie wurden im Wesentlichen von Albert Einstein entwickelt. Er benutzte die von Carl Friedrich Gauß, Bernhard Riemann, Elwin Bruno Christoffel, Gregorio Ricci-Curbastro und Tullio Levi-Civita entwickelte Differentialgeometrie, wie er sie von Marcel Grossmann, einem befreundeten Mathematiker, lernte. Diese Differentialgeometrie verwendete er, um in der Raumzeit, mit der Hermann Minkowski die spezielle Relativitätstheorie formuliert hatte, Gravitation als Eigenschaft der Maßverhältnisse zu formulieren. Überlegungen von Ernst Mach beeinflussten Einsteins Überzeugung, dass auch bei Gravitation nur Bewegung relativ zu anderen Körpern physikalisch erheblich sei.


Quelle: Allgemeine Relativitaetstheorie – Wikipedia

Angeblich, so habe ich das mal gehört, haben "normale" Mathematiker wohl jahrelang das nachrechnen müssen, um das alles nachvollziehen zu können.

Ich habe mir das auch mal angeguckt, dass mit der höheren Geometrie mit Tensoren, Skalarprodukten und Matrizen. Da verstehe ich nichts von!


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*

René Descartes (zu seiner Zeit ebenfalls ein riesiges Genie) kreierte einen ontologischen Gottesbeweis. Er ist relativ simpel und auf seine Weise schlüssig und erklärt nebenbei, weshalb Tiere vermutlich nicht an eine Gottheit glauben. Für Menschen, die nicht an Gott glauben, ist er ebenso wie alle anderen Beweise nicht schlüssig. 
Wissenschaft und Glaube schließen sich übrigens nicht komplett aus.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RDLaw-fNTS0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Der folgende Text ist gute 2000 Jahre alt und immer noch so aktuell wie damals:


Spoiler






> Denn es wird offenbart Gottes Zorn vom Himmel her über alle Gottlosigkeit und Ungerechtigkeit der Menschen, welche die Wahrheit durch Ungerechtigkeit niederhalten, weil das von Gott Erkennbare unter ihnen offenbar ist, denn Gott hat es ihnen offenbart. Denn sein unsichtbares Wesen, sowohl seine ewige Kraft als auch seine Göttlichkeit, wird seit Erschaffung der Welt in dem Gemachten wahrgenommen und geschaut, damit sie ohne Entschuldigung seien; weil sie Gott kannten, ihn aber weder als Gott verherrlichten noch ihm Dank darbrachten, sondern in ihren Überlegungen in Torheit verfielen und ihr unverständiges Herz verfinstert wurde. *Indem sie sich für Weise ausgaben, sind sie zu Narren geworden* und haben die Herrlichkeit des unvergänglichen Gottes verwandelt in das Gleichnis eines Bildes vom vergänglichen Menschen und von Vögeln und von vierfüßigen und kriechenden Tieren. Darum hat Gott sie dahingegeben in den Begierden ihrer Herzen in die Unreinheit, ihre Leiber untereinander zu schänden, sie, welche die Wahrheit Gottes in die Lüge verwandelt und dem Geschöpf Verehrung und Dienst dargebracht haben statt dem Schöpfer, der gepriesen ist in Ewigkeit. Amen






Shalom, Salām, Pax, Frieden, Pace, Peace.


----------



## RyzA (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*

Gott kann man nicht beweisen und auch nicht widerlegen. Wer an ihn glauben will kann das gerne tun.
Von mir aus können die Menschen auch an fliegende rose Elefanten oder Einhörner glauben. Wie sie wollen.
Aber Wissenschaft besteht aus Fakten. Das ist nunmal so.

Shalom!


----------



## Adi1 (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Ja die kommen auch nicht mehr weil ich gesagt habe ihr Idol ist ein Verbrecher! Milliarden Menschen umzubringen ist nicht die feine englische.



Nee, weil du noch radikaler bist.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Aber Wissenschaft besteht aus Fakten. Das ist nunmal so.
> 
> Shalom!


Das Interessante an unseren Fakten ist, dass sie für den Großteil der Menschen wenig nachvollziehbar und zugänglich sind. Die Wissenschaft wird von sehr wenigen, überaus kompetenten Personen getragen. Da die meisten Menschen gar nicht über den Intellekt oder die Kapazitäten verfügen, um dies verstehen zu können, ist der Unterschied zwischen Wissenschaft und Glaube manchmal kleiner, als man glauben mag. 

Shalom!


----------



## RyzA (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Das Interessante an unseren Fakten ist, dass sie für den Großteil der Menschen wenig nachvollziehbar und zugänglich sind. Die Wissenschaft wird von sehr wenigen, überaus kompetenten Personen getragen. Da die meisten Menschen gar nicht über den Intellekt oder die Kapazitäten verfügen, um dies verstehen zu können, ist der Unterschied zwischen Wissenschaft und Glaube manchmal kleiner, als man glauben mag.
> 
> Shalom!


Naja, aber wenn es populärwissenschaftlich gehalten wird, kann es eigentlich jeder verstehen. Wenn man will. 
Ich betone *wollen*...manche sind da resistent.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*

Wollen wir mal zu ernsten Themen kommen?

z.B. Insektensterben: Rasantes Insektensterben auch im Regenwaldschutzgebieten | Telepolis
oder Einfluss der Wale auf Fischbestände: Wale: Gaertner der Meere | ZEIT ONLINE
Quantenrechner passen mehr ins Forum: Spektrum Kompakt: Quantencomputer - Spektrum der Wissenschaft
Einfluss der Gravitationswellendetektoren auf die Astronomie: Welt der Physik: Gravitationswellen
Phargennutzung in der Medizin: DSMZ: Phagen in der Medizin
...


Es gibt doch genug Themen


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*

Sehr optimistisch.
Wenn man kann und wenn man will...  ja, natürlich. 

Ich beschäftige mich hauptsächlich mit Geschichte. Dafür muss man nicht besonders begabt sein. 

Wünsche euch einen konstruktiven Austausch.


----------



## RyzA (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wollen wir mal zu ersten Themen kommen?
> 
> z.B. Insektensterben: Rasantes Insektensterben auch im Regenwaldschutzgebieten | Telepolis
> oder Einfluss der Wale auf Fischbestände: Wale: Gaertner der Meere | ZEIT ONLINE
> ...


Über Gravitation haben wir hier schon öfter gesprochen und über Gravitationswellen.
Computer, am Anfang mit K.I. usw.
Aber kein Problem, du kannst gerne das wählen wozu du Lust hast.



DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Ich beschäftige mich hauptsächlich mit Geschichte. Dafür muss man nicht besonders begabt sein.


Finde ich auch interessant aber ich kann mir die ganzen Geschichtsdaten schlecht merken.



> Wünsche euch einen konstruktiven Austausch.


Danke!


----------



## Adi1 (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Das Interessante an unseren Fakten ist, dass sie für den Großteil der Menschen wenig nachvollziehbar und zugänglich sind. Die Wissenschaft wird von sehr wenigen, überaus kompetenten Personen getragen. Da die meisten Menschen gar nicht über den Intellekt oder die Kapazitäten verfügen, um dies verstehen zu können, ist der Unterschied zwischen Wissenschaft und Glaube manchmal kleiner, als man glauben mag.
> 
> Shalom!



Das ist durchaus richtig. 

Wenn die Menschen heutzutage nicht mehr nachdenken,

wird doch die Verblödung immer weiter voran getrieben.

Etwas lesen, und das auch geistig zu verarbeiten,

ist heutzutage schon ein Kunstwerk.


----------



## Takeda (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Er hat sich für die spezielle Relativitätstheorie Hilfe von Hermann Minkowski geholt.
> 
> Quelle: Allgemeine Relativitaetstheorie – Wikipedia
> 
> ...



Selbst unser damaliger Physik-Prof meinte, dass er die allgemeine Relativitätstheorie nicht verstehen kann und der Typ war echt n Ass in theoretischer Physik.

Und Tilfred, für dich:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit zwei Ausschnitten von links und ca der Mitte. Man sieht denke ich ganz gut, dass die Rümpfe im Wasser verschwinden und vor allem das Gebäude am anderen Ufer, das praktisch im See "versinkt".




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ja, ich weiß, mit nem 200 oder 300 mm Objektiv hätte ich das sicher noch deutlicher rauf bekommen. Beim nächsten mal dann 

Übrigens, ich hab da schon andere Bilder gesehen, auch vom Bodensee, die gerade so beweisen wollen, dass die Erde flach ist. 
Ich find schon den Gedankengang daran interessant. 
Wissenschaft läuft im Grunde so: Ich beobachte was und vergleiche es mit den bestehenden Modellen. Wenn ich merke, dass es sich damit nicht erklären lässt, dann nehm ich nicht einfach ieine andere Theorie, hau sie rauf und das muss dann richtig sein, sondern vor allem versuche ich, das bestehende Modell zu widerlegen. Genau das macht so gut wie kaum ein "Flach-Erdler". 
Man zieht sich einfach immer auf den Standpunkt zurück: Ich sehe das nicht, also ist es so. 
Dabei gehört zu einem Modell, vor allem im Falle der Erde als Kugel (is sie ja auch nicht ganz  ), weit mehr als nur etwas, das man sieht. Die Gravitation bspweise. Die "sieht" man übrigens recht gut  Natürlich nur ihre Auswirkungen. Oder das Magnetfeld das tatsächlich eine messbare magnetische Flussdichte hat. Gut sichtbar am billigen magnetischen Kompass. Wenn du mit diesem auf die Südhalbkugel gehst, dann wird sich deine Nadel festsetzen, da hiesige Kompasse für hiesige (Magnetfeld-) Regionen konzipiert sind. Wenn dir Inklination ein Begriff ist. Da muss nämlich die Süd-Seite für die Nord-Halbkugel beschwehrt werden. Auf der Südhalbkugel würde diese Seite dann einfach aufsitzen. (Sie sitzt auf) Es gibt speziell dafür konzipierte Kompasse, die genau das Problem austarieren, aber eben diese sind genau nachdem Modell der Erdkugel und ihres Magnetfelds konzipiert.

Ich find das immer abenteuerlich mit dem Modell, dass die Sonne über der flachen Erde einfach hin und her kreist und man dann anscheinend an einer anderen Stelle der Erde nicht sichtbar sein soll, in der es dann Nacht ist. Sowas geht schlichtweg nicht. Zwar nimmt die Energie, mit der Entfernung zum Quadrat ab, aber es ist die verdammte Sonne. Die hat so viel Energie, selbst, wenn es nur dieser Zwerg wäre nach dem Flach-Erd-Modell, würde diese locker sichtbar sein von der Nacht-Seite aus. Und abgesehen davon ist es wiederum total aberwitzig zu denken, so ein Zwerg könne diese Erdfläche mit so wenig Energie erhitzen. 
Dann die Corioliskraft, welche sich generell auf jeden rotierenden Körper anwenden lässt. Auch auf eine Scheibe. Und bei einer Scheibe würden die Wetterphänomene, die reel vorherrschen auf der Südhalbkugel nunmal nicht so möglich sein. Auch die Meeresströmungen nicht. Das lässt sich sogar mittels eines Foucaultschen Pendels auf beiden Halbkugeln nachweisen, welche ihr Schwingungsebenen nämlich entgegengesetzt ändern. Bei einer Scheibe müsssten sie die gleiche Richtung einschlagen. 

Hinzu kommen noch andere Kräfte einer normalen Kreisbewegung, die du sogar an einer drehenden Platte ausprobieren kannst. Wäre die Erde eine Scheibe, dann würde der äußere Rand im Gegensatz zum Inneren mit einer weit höheren Geschwindigkeit unterwegs sein. Das würde dazu führen, dass dieser Rand sich nach und nach immer weiter verzieht und in völlige Irrelation zum inneren Teil gerät. Und wie merk ich das an ner Platte? leg mal Kugeln in die Mitte und drehe diese Platte dann. Wohin rollen die Kugeln? Richtig. Von der Platte runter. Bei einer sich drehenden Erdscheibe hätten also die Menschen in Australien ein richtiges Problem nicht von der Erdscheibe geschossen zu werden. Aber ja, ich weiß, die Erdscheibe dreht sich nicht. Und ein Foucaultsches Pendel, welches genau diese Drehung der Erdkugel beweist ist sicher immer manipuliert oder sonstwas.

Diese Drehbewegung ist außerdem der Grund, warum die Erde nicht ganz rund ist, sondern am Äquator einen größeren Durchmesser hat, als von Pol zu Pol.


----------



## RyzA (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Etwas lesen, und das auch geistig zu verarbeiten,
> 
> ist heutzutage schon ein Kunstwerk.


Textverständnis ist das eine... doch manchen kann man Fakten präsentieren, sich Mühe beim erklären geben und es mehrmals wiederholen, aber es kommt trotzdem nicht an.
Weil sie es ignorieren oder nicht wahrhaben wollen!


----------



## Adi1 (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Textverständnis ist das eine... doch manchen kann man Fakten präsentieren, sich Mühe beim erklären geben und es mehrmals wiederholen, aber es kommt trotzdem nicht an.
> Weil sie es ignorieren oder nicht wahrhaben wollen!



Sowas gibt es halt auch, 

ich möchte gerne mal ein Dankeschön an Threshold aussprechen,

der hat immer Zeit (warum auch immer? )

das klar zu erklären.


----------



## RyzA (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



Adi1 schrieb:


> ich möchte gerne mal ein Dankeschön an Threshold aussprechen,
> 
> der hat immer Zeit (warum auch immer? )
> 
> das klar zu erklären.


Ja er hat echt viel Wissen in dem Bereich und kann das super erklären!


----------



## Adi1 (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ja er hat echt viel Wissen in dem Bereich und kann das super erklären!



Jo, der will jetzt aber auch seinen Postcounter erhöhen.


----------



## Threshold (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Er hat sich für die spezielle Relativitätstheorie Hilfe von Hermann Minkowski geholt.
> 
> Quelle: Allgemeine Relativitaetstheorie – Wikipedia
> 
> ...



Ja, Minkowski-Raum, Metrischer Tensor, Energie-Impuls-Tensor. Wird schon lustig, wenn man sich etwas näher mit der allgemeinen Relativitätstheorie beschäftigt.

Das Grundprinzip ist aber eben, dass die allgemeine Relativitätstheorie die Schwerkraft als geometrische Eigenschaft der gekrümmten Raumzeit ansieht.
Im Standardmodell besitzt jede Naturkraft ein Übertragungsteilchen. Die elektromagnetische Wechselwirkung hat das Photon als Kraftübertragung. die starke Wechselwirkung das Gluon, die schwache Wechselwirkung die W und Z Bosonen.
Nach dem Standardmodell muss also auch die Gravitation ein Teilchen für die Kraftübertragung haben. Nach der allgemeinen Relativitätstheorie braucht die Gravitation aber kein solches Teilchen.
Bisher hat man so ein Teilchen nicht gefunden, was daran liegen könnte, dass die Gravitation so unfassbar viel schwächer ist als die drei anderen Wechselwirkungen.


----------



## behemoth85 (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Das hat meiner Meinung nach nichts mit Glauben zu tun. Es ist einfach so.
> Wenn jemand glaubt das 1+1=3 ist.  Dann ist es falsch.
> Wenn Mathematik eine Glaubenssache wäre, dann würde nichts in der Welt funktionieren. Auch nicht unsere Computer.



Forschern so wie Entwicklern bedarf es in erster Linie an naturwissenschaftlichem Verständnis, die Mathematik ist ihr Werkzeug oder Indikator. Aber auch in der Wissenschaft ist Glaube der wichtigste Faktor. Man denkt, vermutet, stellt sich Dinge klar vor und geht diesen schließlich nach. Im Prinzip baut es sich mehr oder weniger auf der Fantasie auf welche sich im Ramen strengster Regeln bewegt. 

Ich finde dass der Begriff des Glaubens oder Glübiger heute zu Unrecht immernoch sehr von den Religionen vereinnahmt wird. Menschen die nicht an Gott glauben werden so dagestellt als ob sie an garnichts glauben, dabei waren es doch genau die Geistlichen die die Glaubensfähigkeit des Menschens über Jahrhunderte stark einschränkten.

In Wahrheit glaubt jeder Mensch an irgendetwas ganz gleich ob Bosonen oder Götter, angetrieben von verschiedensten Motiven. Aber Glaube als solcher ist etwas das zum Leben einfach dazugehört genau so wie die Sonnenstrahlen womit alle Menschen gläubig sind.

Wir können uns heute doch glücklich schätzen dass ein Herr Higgs und ein Herr Tilfred als zwei Zeitgenossen ihr Gedankengut verbeiten dürfen, ohne im Kerker zu landen


----------



## Threshold (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*

Na ja, an was glaubt denn ein Atheist?
Dass er auch mal im Ethik Beitrag der öffentlich rechtlichen Sender sitzen darf?  

Der Atheist glaubt an Fakten. Fakten, die wissenschaftlich belegbar sind. Klar glaubt er auch mal daran, dass er Glück haben wird. Gibt sicher einige Atheisten, die Lotto spielen.
Ich glaube z.B. daran, dass der Glaube an Religion irgendwann überwunden wird und wir dann endlich mal die wirklichen wichtigen Dinge angehen können.
Der von Menschen beschleunigte Klimawandel ist nun mal Fakt. Und der wird uns langfristig das Genick brechen, wenn wir nicht endlich gegensteuern.
Es ist der alte Spruch: Die Erde braucht uns nicht, wir brauchen aber die Erde, denn wir haben nur die eine.


----------



## RyzA (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, Minkowski-Raum, Metrischer Tensor, Energie-Impuls-Tensor. Wird schon lustig, wenn man sich etwas näher mit der allgemeinen Relativitätstheorie beschäftigt.
> 
> Das Grundprinzip ist aber eben, dass die allgemeine Relativitätstheorie die Schwerkraft als geometrische Eigenschaft der gekrümmten Raumzeit ansieht.
> Im Standardmodell besitzt jede Naturkraft ein Übertragungsteilchen. Die elektromagnetische Wechselwirkung hat das Photon als Kraftübertragung. die starke Wechselwirkung das Gluon, die schwache Wechselwirkung die W und Z Bosonen.
> ...


Immerhin wurden die Wellen ja schon nachgewiesen.




behemoth85 schrieb:


> Forschern so wie Entwicklern bedarf es in erster Linie an naturwissenschaftlichem Verständnis, die Mathematik ist ihr Werkzeug oder Indikator. Aber auch in der Wissenschaft ist Glaube der wichtigste Faktor. Man denkt, vermutet, stellt sich Dinge klar vor und geht diesen schließlich nach. Im Prinzip baut es sich mehr oder weniger auf der Fantasie auf welche sich im Ramen strengster Regeln bewegt.
> 
> Ich finde dass der Begriff des Glaubens oder Glübiger heute zu Unrecht immernoch sehr von den Religionen vereinnahmt wird. Menschen die nicht an Gott glauben werden so dagestellt als ob sie an garnichts glauben, dabei waren es doch genau die Geistlichen die die Glaubensfähigkeit des Menschens über Jahrhunderte stark einschränkten.
> 
> In Wahrheit glaubt jeder Mensch an irgendetwas ganz gleich ob Bosonen oder Götter. Glaube ist etwas das zum Leben einfach dazugehört genau so wie die Sonnenstrahlen.


Sicher gibt es in der Wissenschaft auch Dogmen aber Objektivität sollte immer Vordergrund stehen.



> Wir können uns heute doch glücklich schätzen dass ein Herr Higgs und ein Herr Tilfred als zwei Zeitgenossen ihr Gedankengut verbeiten dürfen, ohne im Kerker zu landen


Stellst du die beide ernsthaft auf eine Stufe?


----------



## Threshold (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Stellst du die beide ernsthaft auf eine Stufe?



Peter Higgs hat in den 60ern irgendeinen Unsinn geschwafelt und alle haben ihn ausgelacht.
Heute weiß man, dass er Recht hatte und man hat ihm einen Nobelpreis nach geworfen.

Tilfred hat in den 2018ern irgendeinen Unsinn geschwafelt und alle haben ihn ausgelacht.
Später weiß man --- ach neee, lieber nicht.


----------



## behemoth85 (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Sicher gibt es in der Wissenschaft auch Dogmen aber Objektivität sollte immer Vordergrund stehen.
> 
> 
> Stellst du die beide ernsthaft auf eine Stufe?



Hehe, nur um zu zeigen dass wir heute in coolen Zeiten leben was das betrifft  

Habe mein Vorpost etwas editiert: Meine Kernaussage ist dass wir alle Gläubiger sind, nur sind unsere Motive verschieden. Das ist der Unterschied zu früheren Epochen, allerdings benutzen wir mM nach heute immernoch alte Begriffsdeutungen.


----------



## RyzA (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Habe mein Vorpost etwas editiert: Meine Kernaussage ist dass wir alle Gläubiger sind, nur sind unsere Motive verschieden. Das ist der Unterschied zu früheren Epochen, allerdings benutzen wir mM nach heute immernoch alte Begriffsdeutungen.


Ja an irgendetwas glaubt jeder Mensch! Das denke ich auch. Das treibt uns auch an.


----------



## Tilfred (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



Takeda schrieb:


> Und Tilfred, für dich:



Die Fotos sind also gezoomt. Nummer zwei und drei. Und ich erkenne fast komplette Boote auf ihnen und was noch wichtiger ist: einen Wellengang.

Deswegen entsteht auch der Eindruck es würde im unteren Bereich etwas fehlen auf Entfernung. Zoome ich jedoch taucht auch das Boot wieder auf.
Das kannst Du in Videos besser erkennen.

Und hin oder her. Warum gibt es eine sichtbare, für Euch, erkennbare Krümmung auf die Entfernung wie bei einem Zylinder und keine sichtbare, nur 
für mich?, Krümmung zu beiden Seiten wie bei jeder Kugel. Handycam und großer Luftballon, einfach mal ausprobieren.

Und komm mir bitte nicht mit "Einstein".


----------



## behemoth85 (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, an was glaubt denn ein Atheist?
> Dass er auch mal im Ethik Beitrag der öffentlich rechtlichen Sender sitzen darf?
> 
> Der Atheist glaubt an Fakten. Fakten, die wissenschaftlich belegbar sind. Klar glaubt er auch mal daran, dass er Glück haben wird. Gibt sicher einige Atheisten, die Lotto spielen.
> ...



Von Natur aus denken wir nur zu gerne über die Fakten hinaus, ala über was unterhalten sich Physiker in der Mittagspause, über was grübeln die so nach wenn sie in ihren Ramen spirituell sind. Liegt wohl an unserer Natur sich Sensationelles vorzustellen. Physik ist kalt, Wissenschaft allgemein beschreibt präzise und rhytmisch die Prozesse und hört auf. Aber der Physiker ist am Ende auch nur ein Mensch und wenn er Kausalität gedanklich im Kopf abspielt wird auch hier der ein oder andere Gedanke an einen Sinn des Großen und Ganzen verschwändet. Ich bin mir sicher dass auch die Physiker in ihren Vermutungen  nicht davon befreit sind ihr Fach zu einer Geschichte zu gestalten, den Drang Dingen einen Sinn geben zu wollen. 

Viele Forscher (ich weiß nicht wieviele, vlt auch nur ganz wenige  ) zB erkennen in der Natur eine Art Planungsprinzip. Damit will nicht darauf hinaus ob es nun so sein könnte oder nicht, sondern nur lediglich zeigen dass Glaube ein fester Bestandteil eines gesunden Menschens ist. Bzw ist man auch dann nicht ganz frei von wenn man es versucht zu sein, ala natürliche Veranlagung vielleicht.


----------



## Takeda (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Die Fotos sind also gezoomt. Nummer zwei und drei. Und ich erkenne fast komplette Boote auf ihnen und was noch wichtiger ist: einen Wellengang.
> 
> Deswegen entsteht auch der Eindruck es würde im unteren Bereich etwas fehlen auf Entfernung. Zoome ich jedoch taucht auch das Boot wieder auf.
> Das kannst Du in Videos besser erkennen.
> ...



Es sind zwei Ausschnitte aus ein und demselben Bild.
Der Horizont is aalglatt. Und ja: "fast" eben. Fast komplette Boote. Na wo is der Rest? Wenn dir das immer noch nicht reicht, dann stell dich ans Meer. Und ein Zoom würde auch beim Ranzoomen die Boote nicht komplett sichtbar machen. Was auf dem Sensor auftrifft sind Lichtstrahlen, die durch das Objektiv geleitet werden. Und die eintreffenden Lichtstrahlen verbiegen sich beim Zoomen nicht während sie vom Objekt in die Kamera strahlen. Du wirst vom Boot genau das sehen, was du da auch siehst, nur eben größer. Ich weiß nicht, wo du auf die Entfernung eine Krümmung siehst oder wie du darauf kommst. die siehst du vllt. von 100 km Höhe aus ganz gut, aber doch nicht, wenn du auf der Oberfläche unterwegs bist. Selbst ein großer Luftballon und deine Handy-Cam ... was soll das bringen? Leben wir auf einem Luftbalon oder der Erde? Was glaubst du denn, was die Kamera anderes sieht als du?

Interessant ist vor allem, dass du die andere Punkte einfach selektiv ausblendest, weil dir die Antworten und Nachweise (und nachweisbare Sachverhalte) wohl nicht passen?


----------



## Tilfred (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ja an irgendetwas glaubt jeder Mensch! Das denke ich auch. Das treibt uns auch an.



Mich treibt das Wissen und das Nachvollziehbare an. Nur versuche ich nicht nur die Sache von einer sondern auch von 
anderen Seiten zu betrachten.

Wer ist führend auf dem Gebiet des Absoluten? Richtig, die Kirche. Und wer soll eher objektiv an eine Sache heran gehen?
Richtig, die Wissenschaft!

Seltsamer Weise sind die Reaktionen auf verwirrte Stimmen in beiden Lagern die selben! Es wird mit Acht und Bann gedroht!

Vielleicht möchtest Du das auch mal mit Deinem Textverständnis lesen, bitte.


----------



## Tilfred (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



Takeda schrieb:


> Leben wir auf einem Luftbalon oder der Erde? Was glaubst du denn, was die Kamera anderes sieht als du?
> 
> Interessant ist vor allem, dass du die andere Punkte einfach selektiv ausblendest, weil dir die Antworten und Nachweise (und nachweisbare Sachverhalte) wohl nicht passen?



Das mit dem Ausblenden kann ich auch Dir vorwerfen. Ich zitiere das mir wichtige und verzichte auf Komplettzitate. Manchmal übersehe ich dann Etwas.
Aber das haben wir ja geklärt warum das so ist. Ich=Vollidiot!

Einen Luftballon dachte ich an wegen seiner fast Kugelform. Hier wäre wenn ich über den Ballon den Hintergrund fotografiere diese Form
deutlichst zu erkennen. Das passiert bei "Erdbildern" nie. Die Horzontlinie ist immer eine Gerade. Nicht einen Millimeter eine Kreisbahn!

Und das ist leider Mathematik, daß ein Kreis oder eine Kugel eben nie oder nirgends gerade ist. Nicht ein mü!


----------



## RyzA (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Seltsamer Weise sind die Reaktionen auf verwirrte Stimmen in beiden Lagern die selben! Es wird mit Acht und Bann gedroht!


Tja, dann ist doch die Frage warum die Stimmen verwirrt sind?

- weil sie nicht anders können (aus gesundheitlichen Gründen etwa)?
- weil sie zum nachdenken anregen wollen?
- weil sie Unruhe stiften wollen?

Ich kann dich da noch nicht richtig einschätzen. Aber vielleicht komme ich ja noch dahinter.


----------



## behemoth85 (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Seltsamer Weise sind die Reaktionen auf verwirrte Stimmen in beiden Lagern die selben! Es wird mit Acht und Bann gedroht!



Das liegt daran weil beide Institutionen sich in einer Sache nicht unterscheiden, sie sind überwiegend fremdfinanziert. Und wie üblich in der Menschenwelt haben die Interessen jener Personen die das Geld haben und ausgeben immer Vorrang. 

Trotzdem kann man zB in der Forschung Ergebnisse nicht einfach kaufen weil sie für jeden beliebigen Menschen offen ist. Es geschieht zwar durch Lobbys die faktisch Lügen schaffen müssen um zB ein Produkt zu verkaufen oder eine Vorgehensweise eines Unternehmens rechtzufertigen. Aber ob solche Investitionen in einer vernetzten Welt sich auch auszahlen ist wohl eine andere Frage. Du wirst stäts immer mehr Fachartikel und Auswertungen aus Studien finden die besagen dass zB Zucker krank macht und die globale Erwärmung durch uns verursacht ist, als Gegenteiliges. Warum wohl ? Weil man Wissenschaft nicht einfach mal so als Instrument beliebig benutzen kann. Die besten Unis und Forschungseinrichtungen haben zudem einen Ruf und ihre Ekspertisen sind nicht zu unrecht gewichtiger als irgendwelche dubiosen Studien anderer. Eine Welt in der man Wahrheiten "vollends" kaufen könnte wäre nicht die selbe die wir kennen, +/- einiger Abstriche natürlich.

Die Kirche wiederum unterscheidet sich in der Hinsicht grundlegend dass sie selbst eine Instutition ist die Politik betreibt und Meinungen schafft, was man auch als Lobbyismus sehen kann schätze ich. Das heisst sie darf lügen und das tut sie auch.


----------



## Takeda (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Das mit dem Ausblenden kann ich auch Dir vorwerfen. Ich zitiere das mir wichtige und verzichte auf Komplettzitate. Manchmal übersehe ich dann Etwas.
> Aber das haben wir ja geklärt warum das so ist. Ich=Vollidiot!
> 
> Einen Luftballon dachte ich an wegen seiner fast Kugelform. Hier wäre wenn ich über den Ballon den Hintergrund fotografiere diese Form
> ...



Siehe meine Bilder, die genau das beweisen, was du im letzten Satz ausdrückst. Die Erde ist im Vergleich zu einem Luftballon viiiiel größer, müssen wir das ernsthaft erörtern? Dein Vergleich würde nur funktionieren, wenn deine Kamera und du selbst im Verhältnis zum Luftballon so groß sind wie du im Verhältnis zur Erde und in der gleichen (verhältnismäßigen) Höhe. Und dann wäre für dich auch die Ballon-Oberfläche aus dem Sichtpunkt glatt. 

Das Problem ist, dass ich dir glaub gar nix von eienr großen Erde erzählen kann, weil du es einfach nicht glaubst, weil du es nicht siehst oder? Und alle anderen Beweise, wie bespweise ein Foucaultsches Pendel für dich irrelevant sind oder?


----------



## RyzA (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



Takeda schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass ich dir glaub gar nix von eienr großen Erde erzählen kann, weil du es einfach nicht glaubst, weil du es nicht siehst oder? Und alle anderen Beweise, wie bespweise ein Foucaultsches Pendel für dich irrelevant sind oder?


Das schrieb ich ja mit dem resistent sein.
Das passt nicht in sein Weltbild und das wird er wohl bis zu seinem Lebensende abstreiten.


----------



## Tilfred (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Das schrieb ich ja mit dem resistent sein.
> Das passt nicht in sein Weltbild und das wird er wohl bis zu seinem Lebensende abstreiten.



Dann wär ich zumindest konsequent! Und das möchte ich sein.

Und zu diesem Pendel

Ich habe das mal im Gymnasium bei den Requisiten gefunden und meinen Mathe/Physiklehrer versucht anzustiften das wieder aufzuhängen.

Er hat mir gesagt wenn sich das bewegt rennen einige schlimme Schüler schnell davon. Und deswegen sind die Dinger nach
ihrem Aufkommen auch ziemlich schnell wieder verschwunden. Es hat nichts gebracht. 

Heute schreit einer: "Flacherde" und der Mist wird wieder aus dem Keller geholt. Trotz Computer!


----------



## Gimmick (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Mich treibt das Wissen und das Nachvollziehbare an.



Da schätzt Du Dich leider falsch ein.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der &quot;Naturwissenschaft&quot; Thread*



compisucher schrieb:


> DER war gut, ruyven_macaran,
> respect, nicht schlecht, für jemanden, der sagt, er hätte die Bibel nicht gelesen



Danke. 
Der Kontext gehört schon zu Sachen, die mich prinzipiell auch interessieren und ich kann solche Texte durchaus dechriffieren, wenn sich ein Anlass bietet. Aber es ist so derbst dröge und umständlich formuliert, dass ich mir ohne Anlass nie den ganzen Schinken antun könnte. Ich weiß noch, dass ich für die 250-300 Seiten der Entstehung der Arten 1,5 Monate gebraucht habe (in einem guten Roman wäre das ein entspannter Nachmittag), weil mir nach 10 Seiten die Augen zugefallen sind, und das ist das absolute Zentrum meiner Interessensgebiete und deutlich modernere Sprache. Für die Bibel bräuchte vermutlich Jahre und würde 80% des Gelesenen binnen Wochen vergessen.

Aber einzelne Verse nachschlagen, das klappt. Immerhin sind stimmt die kontextuelle Reihenfolge weitestgehend, nicht wie im Koran...




compisucher schrieb:


> ...
> Während der (exklusiven) Führung wurde mir erzählt, dass die AirForce quasi ein zweites, militärische Skylab geplant hatte und hierfür in Summe sechs weitere Saturn 5 bei der NASA in Auftrag gegeben hatte...



Danke für die Ausführungen. Das mit der Air Force würde sowohl erklären, wo das Geld herkam und wieso es in NASA-orientierter Literatur nie auftaucht. Mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit wurde das Ganze dann auch nie als "Saturn V" (= NASA-Name für das Trägervehikel) geordert, sondern die Air Force hat die einzelnen Stufen bei den Herstellern und deren Eigenbezeichnung bestellt.




Tilfred schrieb:


> Welchen Berg?



Der auf dem man 15 Gebote aufgedrängt bekommt 



> Ich gehe nicht davon aus daß Hesekiel diese Geschichte aufgeschrieben hat. Eher Jemand anderes. Und somit sind es noch nicht einmal
> seine Worte, die sehr wohl etwas ausführlicher beschreiben könnten.



Gut möglich, das es später verfremdet wurde - jedenfalls erfolgte die überlieferte Niederschrift nicht zu Lebzeiten und in den Schriftrollen vom Toten Meer wurden frühere, abweichende Fragemente von heute Hesekiel zugeordneten Texten gefunden. Genauso gut kann er umgekehrt Berichte anderer aufgegriffen und sich selbst als "Augenzeugen" eingesetzt haben. Da will ich nicht Jahrtausende später urteilen, aber es ist offensichtlich das der uns vorliegende Text keine exakte Beschreibung ist, sondern höchstwahrscheinlich um bestimmte Formulierungen -möglicherweise sogar Inhalte- erweitert wurde, um bei einem frühchristlichen Leser bestimmte Eindrücke zu erwecken. Man muss mehrere Schichten Abstraktion, Symbolismus und Ausschmückung durchdringen, um die das ursprüngliche Ereignis einzugrenzen - oder aber auch Ereignisse, weil Sachen zusammengedichtet wurden die getrennt waren. Oder aber vielleicht auch gar kein Ereignis, weil alles einer philosophischen Überlegung, theologischem Kalkül oder einem guten alten Rauschzustand entspringt.

Umgekehrt heißt das aber auch: Alle Teile des Textes, die als Ausschmückung zeitgenössischer, bekannter Dinge erklärt werden können, taugen nicht als Beweis für übernatürliches/futuristisches.



> Augenbrauen ja, von mir aus. Im gleichen Satz steht aber daß diese Brauen Augen hatten und Augen sind nun mal in Löchern im Kopf.



Eben. Und es gibt in Hesekiel 1 jede Menge Köpfe und Gesichter mit Augen. Die Beschreibung selbiger mit Rädern assoziieren ist da nun wirklich nur die zweitbeste Interpretation.



> Aber das weißt Du ja sicher schon, Du würdest doch nie etwas mit copy&paste einfügen und als Deinen Mist hier verkaufen wollen.



Ich gebe meine Quellen an, wenn ich zitiere. In dem Fall waren das die englischen Texte, der Rest ist von mir.
Es ist aber schon ein paar mal vorgeworfen worden, ich hätte meine Argumentationslinie irgendwo geklaut. Meist wurde ich dann auf Autoren verwiesen, die ich nicht kannte, aber durchaus interessant fand 




compisucher schrieb:


> Das mit den 80 Tagen Marsch bis zum Gipfel halte ich auch für ein wenig zu viel, dennoch sind immerhin aus der Ebene heraus fast 2000 Höhenmeter zu überwinden.
> Und sicherlich waren damals keine 4.000 Stufen vorhanden, sondern nur Geröllhalden.
> Es war mit Sicherheit eine Herausforderung für Moses grob im Jahre 1200 v. Chr. auf den Berg zu gelangen - wenn es denn tatsächlich so war.



Afaik sind es nicht 80 Tage bis zum Gipfel, sondern 80 Tage von Abreise bis zur Rückkehr. Da Moses nicht mit dem Auftrag "hohl zwei Steinplatten vom Gipfel" aufbrach, ist anzunehmen dass er weder den kürzesten Weg genommen noch mit einer fixen Reisedauer geplant hat. Man kann das Manöver also nicht mit einer heutigen Bergexpedition vergleichen, die selbst bei nur durchschnittliche fitten Menschen je nach Temperatur in 10, spätestens 20 Tagen auf dem Gipfel wäre, aber auf mehrmonatigen Planungen und passgenau zusammengestellten Equipment aufbaut. Vielmehr handelt es sich um eine potentiell lange Reise mit all den damaligen Problemen hinsichtlich (schwerem) Equipment und Verpflegung. In anderen historischen Berichten sind selbst entlang von Straßen teilweise nur 1-2 Dutzend Kilometer Strecke pro Tag dokumentiert, weil Lagerauf- und abbau, Sammeln von Feuerholz und ggf. Nahrung, heranschaffen von Wasser, etc. viel Zeit erforderten.


----------



## Gimmick (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*

YouTube

Vermutlich für alle Beteiligten der letzten Seiten interessant. Besonders schön finde den Vortrag ab ~ 46:30 min.


----------



## Tilfred (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der &quot;Naturwissenschaft&quot; Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich weiß noch, dass ich für die 250-300 Seiten der Entstehung der Arten 1,5 Monate gebraucht habe (in einem guten Roman wäre das ein entspannter Nachmittag), weil mir nach 10 Seiten die Augen zugefallen sind, und das ist das absolute Zentrum meiner Interessensgebiete und deutlich modernere Sprache.



Und Deine Erkenntnisse daraus? Ich habe es nach dem Vorwort verworfen wo er in einem Brief andere Wissenschaftler auffordert ihn zu 
bestätigen weil er glaubt nicht ganz sicher zu sein.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Umgekehrt heißt das aber auch: Alle Teile des Textes, die als Ausschmückung zeitgenössischer, bekannter Dinge erklärt werden können, taugen nicht als Beweis für übernatürliches/futuristisches.



Nichts zukünftiges eher etwas Vorsintflutliches und seit wann ist Technik übernatürlich. Selbst das was wir davon heute noch haben ist nur ein müder Abglanz.
Unsere Kenntnis von Kern und Atomenergie stammt übrigens aus Teilen der Anleitung, das was "Mose" vom Berg mitbrachte, für den Bau der Maschine in
der "Bundeslade". "Mose" hat sich übrigens mit Technik gegen andere "Techniker"/Magier/Zauberer gebattlet. Die mächtigere Schlange aus dem Stab des "Mose" 
war ein stärkerer Laser als der der "Techniker" des Pharaos. Für SiFi Fans: eine Art Lichtschwert. Vermutlich gab es damals auch noch selbstangetriebene "Streitwagen" und 
"Eselskarren" ohne Esel und Pferdestärken anstatt Pferden!

Und für Geschichtsfreunde

Der rasante Aufstieg und noch schnellere Untergang der Templer ist damit in Zusammenhang. Die haben nämlich unter dem Felsendom wo die Tempel waren gegraben
und zumindest Tafeln mit Anleitungen gefunden. Zum Bau verschiedenster technischer Geräte. Mit diesem Wissen wurde Rom erpresst und sie durften vorübergehend
Geld gegen Zinsen verleihen. Dieser Stinkreichtum wurde nachher zum Vorzeige Grund für ihre Auslöschung. 2 Fliegen mit einer Klappe. Viel Gold und Vertuschung. 
Und das immer von sehr langer Hand geplant. Die Kirche hat immer die fähigsten Köpfe!



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Eben. Und es gibt in Hesekiel 1 jede Menge Köpfe und Gesichter mit Augen. Die Beschreibung selbiger mit Rädern assoziieren ist da nun wirklich nur die zweitbeste Interpretation.



Mit * Löchern * in den Rädern zur Gewichtsersparnis.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



compisucher schrieb:


> Nun ja, das könnten bezog sich ja auf den Fakt,
> dass es eben heute bei sehr primitiven Arten immer noch zur Energiegewinnung genutzt wird (das Foto ist ja kein Fake).
> 
> Es liegt nahe, dass im Zuge der Evolution zunächst das einfachere System entwickelt wurde und er st später auf ein komplexeres System (grün) umgeswitcht wurde.
> ...



Das sollte  man ohnehin machen (und macht man, weil immer ganze Spektren genommen werden). Bis heute steuert grünes Chlorophyll nur einen Teil der Photosyntheseleistung unseres Planeten bei und wie jede Kamera zeigt, sind die paar bekannten Biomoleküle bei weitem nicht die einzigen Pigmente, die Licht in andersweitig nutzbare Energie umwandeln.
Die Verknüpfung von roten Farbstoffen in primitiveren Organismen und einer roteren Sonne in früheren Jahrmilliarden ist aber riskant. Wir sind heute gewohnt, dass fast alle Lebewesen sehr gut an ihre Umgebung angepasst sind, aber selbst davon gibt es Ausnahmen (siehe einen gewissen Trockennasenaffen, der die meiste Zeit rumsitzt, aber eine für vierbeiniges Laufen optimierte Wirbelsäule hat) und in der Frühgeschichte dürfte es komplett anders gewesen sein. Was wir beobachten ist das Ergebnis von Jahrmillionen langem Aussterben der weniger gut optimierten Lebensformen. In der Frühphase war der Konkurrenzdruck aber viel geringer und viele sinnvolle Konzepte hatten sich schlichtweg noch nicht gebildet. Evolution besetzt nicht automatisch alle guten Ideen, sondern diese entstehen zufällig - und je weniger Ausgangsmaterial da ist, desto unwahrscheinlicher ist es, dass ein bestimmter Ansatz überhaupt eine Chance hat. Die ersten Photosynthesetreibenden können also genauso gut rot gewesen sein, weil es noch gar keine grünen, braunen oder blauen biologischen Pigmente gab. Und solange diese niemand hatte, war es auch kein evolutionärer Nachteil, rot zu sein - sebst wenn man dadurch große Teile der einfallenden Energie ungenutzt ließ.




Tilfred schrieb:


> Nein, hatte er noch nicht einmal nach der wie immer sehr rudimentären Bibelgeschichte. Er war leibhaftig in diesem "Tempel" und ging mit diesem
> "Piloten" oder "Komandanten" mit einem Maßstab herum um die Anlage zu vermessen. Das ist ja nichts an den Haaren herbeigezogenes und völlig
> absurdes. Und was haben Vorstellungen von vor 200-300 Jahren mit tatsächlichen, wenn es so wäre, Ereignissen zu tun die weit vorher stattfanden.



Wenn du weitere Abschnitte von Hesekiel diskutieren willst, wären genau Angaben für die weniger bibelfesten unter uns vielleicht leichter nachvollziehbar. Bislang hast du nur #1 mit den Augen und den Rädern angesprochen - wie dargelegt (und von dir weitestgehend ignoriert) gibt es da aber auch noch ein paar andere Elemente, die zusammengenommen eine schlüssige, Alien-freie Interpretation ergeben.



> Es gibt und gab nie Menschen mit Flügeln auf dem Rücken, behaupte ich jetzt mal und bin mir da so sicher wie Threshold wenn es um Netzteile geht   ,
> trotzdem hat man irgendwann im finsteren Mittelalter aufgrund des Hesekielartikels und der Offenbarung durch Mißinterpretation solche Geschöpfe
> erfunden, bildlich dargestellt.



Was macht dich da so sicher? Für Treshold oder mich wären es naturwissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse, aber die lehnst du meines Wissens nach ab. Die von die als glaubwürdige Quelle eingestufte Bibel enthält dagegen Schilderungen von geflügelten Humanoiden ("Engel") und so ziemlich jede religiöse Hochkultur Vorderasiens hat entsprechende Darstellungen hinterlassen, lange bevor in Europa das Mittelalter einzog. Diese Relikte lehnst du mit hoher Sicherheit als falsch ab, andere Schilderungen aus der gleichen Zeit und mit genauso wenig Verifizierungsmöglichkeiten nimmst du für bare Münze. Wieso? Wie unterscheidest du ohne wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse die "falschen" von den "richtigen"?




Threshold schrieb:


> Daher muss die Venus früher auch besser geeignet sein für Leben als die Erde. Die Venus muss ebenso wie die Erde Wasser bekommen haben und hat sich in etwa so entwickelt wie die Erde. Nur ist eben die Venus näher dran als die Erde und als die Strahlungsleistung der Sonne anstieg, hat sie vermutlich -- war ja niemand dabei -- den Wasserdampf in der Venus Atmosphäre aufgespalten und die beide Elemente weggeblasen. Übrig blieben Moleküle, sie schwerer waren, bzw. bei der man mehr Energie braucht um sie aufzuspalten und so hat sich die Venus in das verwandelt, was sie heue ist.
> Der Erde blüht exakt das gleiche Schicksal, wenn die Strahlungsleistung so weiter steigt wie das die Wissenschaft vorhersagt. In 500 Millionen Jahre gibt es kein flüssiges Wasser mehr, alles Wasser ist dann verdampft und befindet sich in der Atmosphäre. Nach 1 Milliarden Jahre wird die Atmosphäre dann weggeblasen sein. Nur noch schwere Gase aus Vulkanen wird sich dann noch halten können. Ergo 99% CO2 und der Rest. Leben wird dann unmöglich sein.



Die Venus hat nicht nur einen anderen Abstand zur Sonne und eine andere Athmosphärenchemie, sie hat vor allem eine komplett andere Rotation. Halbwegs stabile Temperaturverhältnisse wären auf der Venus mit einer Athmosphäre wie der unsrigen gar nicht möglich. Photosynthese basiertes Leben hätte allenfalls in den Polregionen eine Chance und da auch nur, wenn es bereits zu seiner Entstehung eine extrem Bandbreite von Bedingungen aushält - was sehr unwahrscheinlich ist. Auf der heutigen Venus ist sonnenabhängiges Leben deswegen genausowenig vorstellbar, wie auf dem Pluto. Und wir fangen besser gar nicht erst an, wie Venus zu dieser Rotation gekommen sein könnte und was DAS für etwaiges Protoleben beudetet hat...




Headcrash schrieb:


> Also sind wir letztendlich aus roten Riesen entstanden. Aus Sternen war mir klar... aber ich wußte das nicht mehr so genau.



YouTube




Tilfred schrieb:


> Nein das kann ich eben nicht. Ich habe keinen Teilchenbeschleuniger im Keller und ich werde noch nicht einmal ans Hubble gelassen. Wenn Du behauptest,
> Du kannst das, wozu brauchen andere ständig Millionen an Euro oder Dollar dafür?
> 
> Und meine Beobachtungen mit den mir zur Verfügung gestellten Mitteln bestätigen mir eben keine Kugel. Keinen Centimeter und keine Zig Kilometer.



Bei Teilchenphysik wird es mit der Nachvollziehbarkeit zu Hause tatsächlich schwierig, das Maximum war bislang der Brutreaktor eines gewissen Pfadfinders und in Anbetracht der Auswirkungen bleibt zu hoffen, dass das auch niemand mehr überbietet. Genauso schwierig wird fortgeschrittene Astronomie in den Tiefen des Alls, die du für alles seit Einstein bräuchtest. Teleskope, die ein Nachvollziehen der Beobachtung erster relativistischer Effekte Mitte des letztens Jahrhundert ermöglichen würden, sollten aber einige Astronomie-Clubs zur Verfügung stellen können, von Volkssternwarten ganz zu schweigen. Und die Beobachtungen von Kopernikus, Kepler und Newton -also das wissenschaftliche Weltbild des 19. Jhd., das im Bezug auf unser Sonnensystem fast dem heutigen entspricht- kannst du mit einer Investition von wenigen hundert Euro (gebraucht weniger) bequem von zu Hause aus nachvollziehen. (D.h.: Wenn du in der Innenstadt wohnst musst du wegen Lichtverschmutzung ggf. eine paar Kilometer Fahrrad fahren)

Noch einfacher sind die Beobachtungen der alten Griechen nachzuvollziehen. Um die Krümmung der Erde nachzuweisen und sogar relativ präzise zu messen, reichen ein Lot, ein Lineal und die Beobachtung der Sonne von zwei Orten mit einem bekannten Abstand in Nord-Südrichtung von 1000 km oder mehr. Das ist dank Flixbus, Interrail oder als Anhalter nun wirklich jedem möglich. Thales von Milet hat Alexandria und Assuan genommen, 850 km, da war das Ergebnis nicht wirklich exakt, die Krümmung aber schon mehr als deutlich. Die Entfernung über Land zu messen ist dabei für einen Privatmensch wohl der größte Aufwand. Aber gegebenfalls reicht es dir ja schon, wenn du Landkarten nur stichprobenhaft überprüfst und den Kartographen glaubst, dass der Rest dann auch stimmt? Oder du koordinierst dich mit anderen Menschen, die dir glaubwürdig erscheinen.

So funktioniert letztlich auch die wissenschaftliche Gemeinschaft: Man überprüft sich stichprobenartig gegenseitig und solange die Prüfungen gut ausgehen und auch alles vorgetragene logisch zueinander passt, glaubt man, dass der nicht eigens geprüfte Teil wohl auch richtig sein wird. Ich für meinen Teil weiß aus eigener Erfahrung, dass die Sonne in dem Teil Europas, der "angeblich" im Norden liegt deutlich flacher über dem Horizont ist, als in dem Teil, der als "Süden" bezeichnet wird. Daraus kann ich schlussfolgern, dass das nördliche "unten" und das südliche "unten" nicht parallel in Richtung eines absoluten "unten" zeigen, sondern auf einen gemeinsamen Punkt der sich einige tausend Kilometer unter der Erdoberfläche befinden sollte. Sozusagen ein Erdmittelpunkt, in dessen Richtung die Gravitation in allen mir bekannten Teilen der Erde zeigt. Außerdem weiß ich, dass von einer hohen Klippe aus betrachtet der Horizont am Meer gekrümmt erscheint. Aus beiden Beobachtungen kann ich zwar weder den Erdradius ermitteln, noch kann ich sagen ob die Erde außerhalb Europas überhaupt weitergeht (auf andere Kontinente bin ich bislang nur geflogen, da können "die" einem ja viel vormachen). Aber ich kann mit Sicherheit aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, dass Europa von Schweden bis in den Mittelmeerraum eine gekrümmte Fläche darstellt, so als wäre es ein Segment auf einer Kugel. Und da ich Leute kenne, die auch schon etwas größere Strecken zugelegt haben und weiß, dass da auch Menschen leben, die aus eigener Lebenserfahrung heraus für die nächsten paar 100-1000 km die Form eines Kugelsegmentes bestätigen können, glaube ich den sogenannten "Wissenschaftlern", dass diese "Erde" tatsächlich ingesamt eine Kugel sein wird.




Tilfred schrieb:


> Wer ist führend auf dem Gebiet des Absoluten? Richtig, die Kirche.



Sagt wer? Meines Wissens nach nur die Kirche. Und die ist beim Thema "Kirche" eindeutig parteiisch und nicht glaubwürdig. Vor allem aber gibt es eine ganze Reihe weiterer Organisationen, die mit der christlichen Kirche vergleichbar sind und die behaupten, sie hätten genauso Recht. Dabei erzählen sie was anderes. Alle bis auf eine von diesen Religionsgemeinschaften muss falsch liegen und als objektiver Agnostiker sollte man da keine Präferenzen haben. Möglicherweise haben sie sogar alle Unrecht - in Anbetracht dessen, dass sie ihre Erkenntnisse alle auf ähnlichem Wege erlangt haben ("son Gott hats geflüstert"), wäre es sogar sehr wahrscheinlich, dass der Prozess nicht in 59 von 60, sondern in 60 von 60 Fällen fehlerhafte Ergebnisse geliefert hat. (Je nach Zählweise kann man auch auf deutlich mehr oder deutlich weniger Religionen auf diesem Planeten kommen)

Das ist mir die Naturwissenschaft doch deutlich lieber. Hat zwar nicht annähernd den gleichen Absolutismus-Anspruch, aber dafür gibt es nur eine und der wird nicht von haufenweise gleichrangigen Entitäten widersprochen, sondern im Gegenteil die stützen sie und merzen regelmäßig Fehler aus.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der &quot;Naturwissenschaft&quot; Thread*

(Sorry für Doppelpost, da hat einer geschrieben während ich am tippen war)



Tilfred schrieb:


> Und Deine Erkenntnisse daraus? Ich habe es nach dem Vorwort verworfen wo er in einem Brief andere Wissenschaftler auffordert ihn zu
> bestätigen weil er glaubt nicht ganz sicher zu sein.



Plausibel und wesentlich weniger korrekturbedrüftig, als es heute populärwissenschaftlich dargestellt wird. Ich hab zwar die 6. Ausgabe gelesen, die zumindest schon deutlich mehr Beispiele enthielt als das Original, aber die beschriebenen Beobachtungen haben in meinen Augen alle bis heute Bestand und mit den Mechanismen kann man alles erklären, was später kam. Es wird ja oft so dargestellt, als wäre Darwin durch die "moderne" Evolutionstheorie überholt oder gar korrigiert worden worden. In meinen Augen haben Dawkins & Co ihn aber schlichtweg nur um Umsetzungsmechanismen ergänzt, die komplexere Interaktionen als simples fressen/gefressenwerden beschreiben. Letztlich gehts aber immer noch genau darum.
(Das einzige, was heute veraltet ist, ist sein Nachwort. Das kann man immer als schönen Test nehmen, wenn einem Kreationisten erzählen wollten sie hätten Darwin besser verstanden als man selbst und man solle ihnen blind glauben. Dabei haben sie ihn in der Regel gar nicht gelesen und wissen nicht, dass er sich öffentlich gar nicht zu einem, sondern zu einer kleinen Zahl von Lebensurpsrüngen bekannt hat  )



> Nichts zukünftiges eher etwas Vorsintflutliches und seit wann ist Technik übernatürlich. Selbst das was wir davon heute noch haben ist nur ein müder Abglanz.



Den wertenden Teil überlasse ich dir, bis zu konkrete Passagen angibst. Alle Andeutungen der Bibel auf einmal abzuhandeln bringt wenig, außer Durcheinander.



> Mit * Löchern * in den Rädern zur Gewichtsersparnis.



Von Gewichtsersparnis lese ich da nirgendwo etwas. Löcher zu diesem Zweck wären auch merkwürdig - von Hesekielszeiten bis Heute setzen leichte Räder auf Speichen, kreisrunde Öffnungen sind von der Statik eines Rads her sehr ungünstig. Aber von Löchern steht da auch nichts. Nur von Augen. Und das nur an Stellen, wo nicht von Rädern die Rede ist, aber von Personen mit Gesichtern. Was beschreibt das Wort "Auge" im Kontext einer menschlichen Gestalt, einem Kontext ohne Gewichtsersparnis und ohne Rad wohl am ehesten? Fehlendes Material oder ein Sehorgan?


----------



## Tilfred (27. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der &quot;Naturwissenschaft&quot; Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Den wertenden Teil überlasse ich dir, bis zu konkrete Passagen angibst. Alle Andeutungen der Bibel auf einmal abzuhandeln bringt wenig, außer Durcheinander.



Darin liegt das Dilemma begründet. Es ist ein Durcheinander. Mein Schlüssel zur Bibel war Hesekiel. Die Gesichter und Tiere da vermute ich
Motoren. Und "herrliche" oder "göttliche" wären die effizientesten die wir heute auch noch haben. Elektromotoren mit einem Wirkungsgrad
von annähernd 100% !

Ich füge ein Bild eines größeren heutigen Motors ein. Ich bin der Meinung er sieht zumindest von allen Seiten anders aus.

Vergleiche Hesekiel 1, 10

"Ihre Angesichter waren vorn gleich einem Menschen, und zur rechten Seite gleich einem Löwen bei allen vieren, und zur linken Seite gleich einem Ochsen bei allen vieren, und hinten gleich einem Adler bei allen vieren."

Also nicht ein Geschöpf sondern gleich/ähnlich einem Geschöpf. Diese speziellen Tiere und die Wiederholung bei allen "vieren" könnten wieder astronomische Zeiten und Orte sein.

Hesekiel 1, 14

"Die Tiere aber liefen hin und her wie der Blitz. "

Hier ist nichts von fest stehen zu lesen wie manche Bilder aus dem 17. Jahrhundert suggerieren wollen.

Und auch wenn Niemand tatsächlich etwas gesehen hätte, gehört haben alle die da mit Hesekiel waren etwas.

Hesekiel 1, 24-25

"Und ich hörte die Flügel rauschen wie große Wasser und wie ein Getön des Allmächtigen, wenn sie gingen, und wie ein Getümmel in einem Heer. Wenn sie aber still standen, so ließen sie die Flügel nieder. 25 Und wenn sie stillstanden und die Flügel niederließen, so donnerte es in dem Himmel oben über ihnen." 

*Hier interessant die Kuppel des Flugzeugs nennt der Erzähler "Himmel", übrigens nennen wir heute noch die Kuppel/Dach eines Autos so.*

Bei Interesse kann ich noch den Blitzableiter des "Mose" anführen. Und auch die Offenbarung beschreibt eine Art Flug/Fahrzeug mit einem vielleicht sogar
"Antigravitationsantrieb".


----------



## Threshold (27. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der &quot;Naturwissenschaft&quot; Thread*



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Viele Forscher (ich weiß nicht wieviele, vlt auch nur ganz wenige  ) zB erkennen in der Natur eine Art Planungsprinzip. Damit will nicht darauf hinaus ob es nun so sein könnte oder nicht, sondern nur lediglich zeigen dass Glaube ein fester Bestandteil eines gesunden Menschens ist. Bzw ist man auch dann nicht ganz frei von wenn man es versucht zu sein, ala natürliche Veranlagung vielleicht.



Na ja, Planungsprinzip würde ich das nicht nennen. Evolution ist eben eine Anpassung an die Umwelt. Ändert sich die Umwelt, muss sich die Lebensform anpassen oder sie stirbt aus.
Und aussterbende Arten gibt es ja ohne Ende auf der Erde. Nur in letzter Zeit sorgt der Mensch eben dafür, dass mehr Arten aussterben als gewöhnlich. ES gibt ja schon die Meinung, dass der Mensch in den letzen 50 Jahren mehr Arten ausgerottet hat als es ein Asteroid hätte schaffen können.



Tilfred schrieb:


> Und das ist leider Mathematik, daß ein Kreis oder eine Kugel eben nie oder nirgends gerade ist. Nicht ein mü!



Ist ja auch richtig, daher muss ein Landvermesser immer die Krümmung der Erde mit einrechnen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Venus hat nicht nur einen anderen Abstand zur Sonne und eine andere Athmosphärenchemie, sie hat vor allem eine komplett andere Rotation. Halbwegs stabile Temperaturverhältnisse wären auf der Venus mit einer Athmosphäre wie der unsrigen gar nicht möglich. Photosynthese basiertes Leben hätte allenfalls in den Polregionen eine Chance und da auch nur, wenn es bereits zu seiner Entstehung eine extrem Bandbreite von Bedingungen aushält - was sehr unwahrscheinlich ist. Auf der heutigen Venus ist sonnenabhängiges Leben deswegen genausowenig vorstellbar, wie auf dem Pluto. Und wir fangen besser gar nicht erst an, wie Venus zu dieser Rotation gekommen sein könnte und was DAS für etwaiges Protoleben beudetet hat...



Ja, heute. War das aber immer so?
Die Venus muss irgendwann mal mit einem anderen Planeten zusammengestoßen sein, der ihre Rotation nicht nur gestoppt, sondern komplett umgedreht hat.
Aber was spricht dagegen anzunehmen, dass die Venus in ihrer frühen Phase genauso Wasser bekommen hat wie die Erde? Der Mars wird vermutlich auf ähnliche oder eben gleiche Weise auch Wasser bekommen haben. Nur bei der Venus ist eben was schief gelaufen. Und als die Sonne dann ihre Strahlungsleistung erhöhte, hat sie der Venus den Rest gegeben.
Der Mars war ja schon immer zu klein um eine brauchbare Atmosphäre halten zu können. Die Erde hat Glück gehabt. Sie hat einen Mond, der ihre Rotationsachse stabilisiert. Sie ist weit genug von der Sonne weg um mittels Treibhausgase eine angenehme Temperatur auf der Oberfläche zu erreichen. Ohne die Treibhausgase wäre es auf der Erde spürbar kälter. Wäre die Erde aber näher dran, wäre es schon wieder zu warm. Wir brauchen Treibhausgase. Keine Frage. Leider versucht der Mensch gerade herauszufinden, wie sich die Erde verändert, wenn wir den Anteil an Treibhausgasen erhöhen.

Ich selbst finde es schon wichtig zu ermitteln, in wie weit sich Leben in unserem Sonnensystem entwickeln könnte oder mal hatte. Vielleicht gab es in der Frühphase aufm Mars auch Leben. Vielleicht versteckt sich das Leben unter der Oberfläche einiger Monde. Von der Erde wissen wir jedenfalls, dass das Leben extrem anpassungsfähig ist und Nischen besetzt, die wir nicht für möglich gehalten haben.
Ich bin sehr gespannt auf das, was Sonden in den nächsten Jahren und Jahrzehnten finden werden.


----------



## Tilfred (27. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der &quot;Naturwissenschaft&quot; Thread*



Threshold schrieb:


> ES gibt ja schon die Meinung, dass der Mensch in den letzen 50 Jahren mehr Arten ausgerottet hat als es ein Asteroid hätte schaffen können.



Eigentlich hast Du es ja nicht so mit Meinungen. Gerade was meine betrifft. Nur ein kleiner Tipp. Prüfe bitte auch die die Du bevorzugst.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ist ja auch richtig, daher muss ein Landvermesser immer die Krümmung der Erde mit einrechnen.



Und das erachte ich als unnötig wenn eine Krümmung vorhanden ist. Zumal ich von diesen Berechnungen erstmals hörte als Jemand die
flache "Erde" angefangen hat zu propagieren. Und vielleicht überliest Du diese Frage auch: Bist Du auch Koryphäe auf dem Gebiet der
Landvermessung?



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich bin sehr gespannt auf das, was Sonden in den nächsten Jahren und Jahrzehnten finden werden.



Und wenn ich bis dahin tot bin? Geht mir dann posthum einer ab?


----------



## Gimmick (27. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der &quot;Naturwissenschaft&quot; Thread*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Und auch die Offenbarung beschreibt eine Art Flug/Fahrzeug mit einem vielleicht sogar "Antigravitationsantrieb".



In der "Flacher Erde Theorie" gibt es keine Gravitation. Wenn schon Mumpitz, dann bitte richtig.


----------



## Two-Face (27. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der &quot;Naturwissenschaft&quot; Thread*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Und wenn ich bis dahin tot bin? Geht mir dann posthum einer ab?


Achso, also wenn du möglicherweise nichts davon hast, dann sollen alle anderen auch nichts davon haben.

Das nenne ich mal eine Lebenseinstellung.


----------



## Tilfred (27. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der &quot;Naturwissenschaft&quot; Thread*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Achso, also wenn du möglicherweise nichts davon hast, dann sollen alle anderen auch nichts davon haben.
> 
> Das nenne ich mal eine Lebenseinstellung.



Siehst Du da geht wieder die Fantasie mit Dir durch. Mir mißfällt nur, daß ich nicht mehr mitmachen kann. Natürlich gönne ich Jedem sein 
Vergnügen.

Wenn Du aber sozialer als ich eingestellt bist überweise mir doch bitte 500 Euro. Damit das nicht nur ein Lippenbekenntnis bleibt. Ich muß 
mal wieder zu den Nutten!



Gimmick schrieb:


> In der "Flacher Erde Theorie" gibt es keine Gravitation. Wenn schon Mumpitz, dann bitte richtig.



Wo behaupte ich das. Siehst Du, mein Freund, das ist "Wahrheit", vielleicht nicht verständlich aber erfahrbar. Manche Dinge fallen runter
und es ist sehr schwer für längere Zeit vom Boden weg zu kommen. Ohne Hilfsmittel.


----------



## Gimmick (27. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der &quot;Naturwissenschaft&quot; Thread*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Wo behaupte ich das. Siehst Du, mein Freund, das ist "Wahrheit", vielleicht nicht verständlich aber erfahrbar. Manche Dinge fallen runter
> und es ist sehr schwer für längere Zeit vom Boden weg zu kommen. Ohne Hilfsmittel.



Ah sry. Dachte Du bist verfechter der verbreiteten "Falche Erde Theorie". Ich wusste nicht, dass es noch weitere Abstufungen gibt, die dann auch von sich aus bewusst auf Konsistenz verzichten und alles mit "weil wegen ist so" erklären. 
Da hast Du aber gerade noch die Kurve gekriegt.

Ganz kurz dachte ich Du bist wirklich Flacherdler und Dich: 


Tilfred schrieb:


> treibt das Wissen und das Nachvollziehbare an.



Aber doch nur Troll


----------



## Two-Face (27. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der &quot;Naturwissenschaft&quot; Thread*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Siehst Du da geht wieder die Fantasie mit Dir durch. Mir mißfällt nur, daß ich nicht mehr mitmachen kann. Natürlich gönne ich Jedem sein
> Vergnügen.
> 
> Wenn Du aber sozialer als ich eingestellt bist überweise mir doch bitte 500 Euro. Damit das nicht nur ein Lippenbekenntnis bleibt. Ich muß
> mal wieder zu den Nutten!


Was sonst war denn die Aussage hinter so einem Satz wie, "was nützt mir das, wenn ich bis da schon tot bin?"
Da müsstest du dich schon bei der katholischen Kirche beschweren, die war es, die den wissenschaftlichen Fortschritt vor Jahrhunderten aufgehalten hat. 
Wir sind in hundert Jahren ohne kirchliche Einmischung in der Wissenschaft sehr weit gekommen. Wo wären wir heute ohne 1000 Jahre religiöser Einmischung/Unterbindung?

Mir sprichst du Fantasie zu, aber du sprichst dauernd von "Flacher Erde", Gott und Raumschiffen und schaffst es auch noch von so einem Thema den Bogen bis runter zu Nutten zu spannen.

Und nein, 500€ kann ich dir nicht überweisen. Bin Student, ich wäre froh, wenn ich überhaupt so viel im Monat verdienen würde.


----------



## RyzA (27. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der &quot;Naturwissenschaft&quot; Thread*



Gimmick schrieb:


> Ah sry. Dachte Du bist verfechter der verbreiteten "Falche Erde Theorie". Ich wusste nicht, dass es noch weitere Abstufungen gibt, die dann auch von sich aus bewusst auf Konsistenz verzichten und alles mit "weil wegen ist so" erklären.
> Da hast Du aber gerade noch die Kurve gekriegt.
> 
> Ganz kurz dachte ich Du bist wirklich Flacherdler und Dich:
> ...


Irgendwie weiß ich gar nicht wofür er überhaupt einsteht. Er hat soviel dummes Zeug geschrieben.
Aber das ist mir auch mitlerweile egal. Ich werde nicht mehr auf seine Kommentare eingehen und sie ignorieren.
Kann ich auch nur jeden anderen hier raten... dann hört er hoffentlich von alleine damit auf.


----------



## Tilfred (27. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der &quot;Naturwissenschaft&quot; Thread*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Bin Student, ich wäre froh, wenn ich überhaupt so viel im Monat verdienen würde.



Null Lebenserfahrung, wegen des Alters, und noch nicht einmal eine Ausbildung! Noch nichts! in die Kassen ein bezahlt!

Wieso meinst Du über mir zu stehen?


----------



## RtZk (27. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der &quot;Naturwissenschaft&quot; Thread*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Null Lebenserfahrung, wegen des Alters, und noch nicht einmal eine Ausbildung! Noch nichts! in die Kassen ein bezahlt!
> 
> Wieso meinst Du über mir zu stehen?



Hast du dir mal überlegt dich einweisen zu lassen? Ich bin mir sicher die können dir dort helfen.


----------



## Two-Face (27. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der &quot;Naturwissenschaft&quot; Thread*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Null Lebenserfahrung, wegen des Alters, und noch nicht einmal eine Ausbildung! Noch nichts! in die Kassen ein bezahlt!
> 
> Wieso meinst Du über mir zu stehen?


Achso, also dir geht es nur darum, über anderen zu stehen. Super, dann hätten wir das ja endlich geklärt.

Und übrigens habe ich eine Ausbildung. Mein Abitur habe ich erst danach gemacht. 
Aber solche Irrtümer kommen halt dabei raus, wenn man meint alles und jeden über die Internetleitung einschätzen zu können.


----------



## Tilfred (27. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der &quot;Naturwissenschaft&quot; Thread*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Aber solche Irrtümer kommen halt dabei raus, wenn man meint alles und jeden über die Internetleitung einschätzen zu können.



Richtig! Genau das machst Du auch mit mir. Bei Dir meine ich ein gewisse Unreife feststellen zu können und Intoleranz. Da kann ich mich auch irren.

Und wieder reicht Dein Intellekt leider nicht mein geschriebenes richtig zu deuten. Ich stehe nicht über Dir, habe aber den Eindruck Du tust das indem
du mir zum Beispiel Drogenmißbrauch unterstellst. Oder wie Dein Kollege, der mir empfiehlt mich einweisen zu lassen, meint besser als mein Arzt zu sein.

Im übrigen geht es in deiner Signatur um mich. Du bist nur ein Mitläufer.


----------



## Two-Face (27. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*

Jemand, der gesicherte wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse ins Lächerliche zieht, gegenüber dem ist meine Toleranz in der Tat sehr begrenzt.

Und Drogenmissbrauch habe ich dir nirgendwo unerstellt. Wieder verwechselst du mich mit jemand anderem.
Keine Ahnung, warum du auch dauernd das mit dem "Intellekt" ausgraben musst. Für mich wieder ein Beweis, dass es dir nur ums reine Weitpinkeln geht und an konstruktiven Diskussionen nicht interessiert bist.^^


----------



## Threshold (27. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der &quot;Naturwissenschaft&quot; Thread*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Eigentlich hast Du es ja nicht so mit Meinungen. Gerade was meine betrifft. Nur ein kleiner Tipp. Prüfe bitte auch die die Du bevorzugst.



Wieso sollte ich es nicht so mit Meinungen haben?
Jeder kann eine Meinung haben. Wenn man aber Fakten ablehnt, Wissenschaft ignoriert oder Mathematik als falsch bezeichnet, ist das keine Meinung mehr.



Tilfred schrieb:


> Und das erachte ich als unnötig wenn eine Krümmung vorhanden ist. Zumal ich von diesen Berechnungen erstmals hörte als Jemand die
> flache "Erde" angefangen hat zu propagieren. Und vielleicht überliest Du diese Frage auch: Bist Du auch Koryphäe auf dem Gebiet der
> Landvermessung?



Nö, aber was benutzt denn ein Landvermesser für ein Werkzeug? Genau. Ein Theodolit.
Das ist ein Winkelmessgerät. Welche Winkel kann man damit denn messen? 
Informiere dich doch mal, dann weißt du, wieso ein Landvermesser die Erdkrümmung mit einrechnen muss.
Und ein Scharfschütze muss die Corioliskraft mit ein rechnen. Und die Corioliskraft ist eine Trägheitskraft, die nur bei bewegenden Körpern auftritt.
Was sagt uns das? Ganz einfach -- dass wir auf einem bewegenden Körper leben.


----------



## Tilfred (27. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der &quot;Naturwissenschaft&quot; Thread*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso sollte ich es nicht so mit Meinungen haben?
> Jeder kann eine Meinung haben. Wenn man aber Fakten ablehnt, Wissenschaft ignoriert oder Mathematik als falsch bezeichnet, ist das keine Meinung mehr.



Was denn dann? "Gotteslästerung", "Volksverhetzung"? Komm mal runter, bitte!

Und bitte, bitte, was nochmal macht Dich zum Experten, vielleicht war Dir das Wort nicht geläufig (Koryphäe), in Landvermessung? Du weißt auch das es trotz flacher "Erde"
Höhenunterschiede auf ihr gibt? Deswegen der Theologe!


----------



## Threshold (27. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der &quot;Naturwissenschaft&quot; Thread*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Was denn dann? "Gotteslästerung", "Volksverhetzung"? Komm mal runter, bitte!



Wie?



Tilfred schrieb:


> Und bitte, bitte, was nochmal macht Dich zum Experten, vielleicht war Dir das Wort nicht geläufig (Koryphäe), in Landvermessung? Du weißt auch das es trotz flacher "Erde"
> Höhenunterschiede auf ihr gibt? Deswegen der Theologe!



Wer hat denn vorhin gesagt, dass eine Kugel immer eine Krümmung darstellt, egal wie groß die Kugel ist?
Natürlich ist das der Fall. Daher muss man die Erdkrümmung mit einrechnen, wenn man eine Brücke oder einen Tunnel baut.
Oder willst du etwa behaupte, dass alle Leute, die sowas machen, daran beteiligt ist oder das Wissen haben, lügen und dich persönlich bescheißen?
Was haben die davon? 
Mir ist echt ein Rätsel, wieso man die Gestallt der Erde verschleiern sollte. Niemand hat was davon. Außerdem -- wie schon gesagt -- jeder kann mit einfachsten Mitteln selbst ermitteln, welche Form die Erde hat.
Warum hat man denn Leuchttürme als Türme gebaut? Wäre die Erde flach, hätte man keinen Turm bauen müssen, denn die Sichthöhe spielt auf einer flachen Erde keine Rolle.


----------



## Tilfred (27. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der &quot;Naturwissenschaft&quot; Thread*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wäre die Erde flach, hätte man keinen Turm bauen müssen, denn die Sichthöhe spielt auf einer flachen Erde keine Rolle.



Nun, ich weiß, auch ohne zu studieren, daß ich deswegen auf höherer Position besser sehe weil dann weniger im Weg ist.Kino, Stadion.
Recht hättest Du wenn Du sagen würdest ich kann nur eine bestimmte Strecke überblicken mit bloßem Auge.

Und wäre die Erde eine Kugel dann müßte ich eine Krümmung berücksichtigen beim Bau. Was beim Bau tatsächlich berücksichtigt wird, 
und dazu braucht es ein Nivelliergerät, ist daß der Grund eben ist.

Den Grund dafür nannte ich schon mehrmals, der sogenannte "Fürst der Welt" mag uns nicht darf uns aber aufgrund seines Deals mit "Jesus"
nicht umbringen. Siehe "Hiob", als Beispiel. Also müssen wir das selbst machen. Und dabei sind wir uns auch nicht zu schade jedwede Technik die uns
einfällt anzuwenden.

Bis "Jesus" wieder kommt hat er noch Zeit uns dahin zu bringen und anscheinend läuft die so langsam aus. Deswegen die Verwirrung (Babel) damit
uns das nicht auffällt. Und bitte, natürlich lügen "Wissenschaftler" nie! Da geht es ja um Millionen, da kann man ja gar nicht!


----------



## Plasmadampfer (27. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*

Nehmen wir an, Licht findet zwischen der Wellenlänge 0-1000 Nannometer statt. In welchem Bereich seht ihr die Strahlung ?


----------



## RyzA (27. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*

Laß mich raten... UV?

Ich habe jetzt extra nicht nachgeguckt.


----------



## Threshold (27. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der &quot;Naturwissenschaft&quot; Thread*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Nun, ich weiß, auch ohne zu studieren, daß ich deswegen auf höherer Position besser sehe weil dann weniger im Weg ist.Kino, Stadion.
> Recht hättest Du wenn Du sagen würdest ich kann nur eine bestimmte Strecke überblicken mit bloßem Auge.



Das ist immer das Problem mit den Flacherdlern.
Ich rede nicht davon, dass man Hindernisse überblicken muss.
Ich nenne mal ein Beispiel. Du stehst am Strand von St. Peter Ording in Schleswig Holstein. Cuxhaven in Niedersachsen ist Luftlinie etwa 50km entfernt.
Die Nordsee ist ruhig. Die Wellen haben gerade mal eine Höhe von 10cm. Du hast als Hilfsmittel ein gutes 20cm Teleskop.
Wieso kannst du jetzt den Strand von Cuxhaven nicht sehen? Die Erde ist flach. Es gibt kein Hindernis. Wieso also kannst du den Strand von Cuxhaven nicht sehen, obwohl du ein echt gutes Teleskop hast? Was hindert dich daran?
Das kannst du auch ausweiten. Man müsste von St. Peter Ording ebenso die Küste von Schottland sehen können. Es gibt ja immer noch kein Hindernis. Und was ist mit den ganzen Schiffen, die auf der Nordsee herumfahren? Man müsste jedes sehen können.
Es gibt den Offshore Windpark One in der Nordsee. Luftlinie etwa 40km vom Strand entfernt. Wieso sehe ich davon nur die Rotoren aber nicht den ganzen 70 Meter hohen Mast? Was hindert mich daran, den gesamten Mast der Offshore Anlage sehen zu können?


----------



## Gimmick (27. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Laß mich raten... UV?
> 
> Ich habe jetzt extra nicht nachgeguckt.



Du siehst doch keine UV-Strahlung(1).  

Sichtbar ist Licht ca. zwischen 380 nm und 750 nm, mit einem Empfindlichkeitsmaximum bei Grün - wohl evolutionärbedingt durch das Maximum im Sonnenspektrum auf der Erdoberfläche, also nach Durchqueren der Atmosphäre.

(1) Ist natürlich auch abhängig von der Intensität. Ein vollständig an die Dunkelheit gewöhntes Auge braucht, finde ich, überraschend wenig Photonen/s für ein Lichtsignal (ich erinner mich nicht mehr genau an den Wert, 10(?) Photonen pro Stäbchen und ms, glaube ich). 
Man kann auch hoch-intensives UV und IR sehen - ganz kurz .


----------



## compisucher (27. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*

Populärwissenschaftlicher Artikel aber dennoch interessant:

Gammastrahlen-Astronomie: Die Jaeger des blauen Lichts - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Threshold (27. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



Gimmick schrieb:


> Sichtbar ist Licht ca. zwischen 380 nm und 750 nm, mit einem Empfindlichkeitsmaximum bei Grün - wohl evolutionärbedingt durch das Maximum im Sonnenspektrum auf der Erdoberfläche, also nach Durchqueren der Atmosphäre.



Die Sonne ist nicht ohne Grund ein gelbgrüner Zwergstern. 
Und es ist ja logisch, dass sich das Leben daran anpasst. Deswegen können wir auch in dem Spektrum gucken und nicht in irgendeinem anderen, denn ein anderes Spektrum ist für uns unwichtig.


----------



## Two-Face (27. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



compisucher schrieb:


> Populärwissenschaftlicher Artikel aber dennoch interessant:
> 
> Gammastrahlen-Astronomie: Die Jaeger des blauen Lichts - SPIEGEL ONLINE


Ja, die Čerenkov-Strahlung.

Die entsteht dann, wenn ein geladenes Teilchen sich innerhalb eines Mediums schneller als das Licht bewegt. Wie mit Elektronen im Abklingbecken von Atomkraftwerken.
Im Vakuum aber noch nie nachgewiesen. Gibt ja schon lange Teleskope, welche die Strahlung detektieren können; dass sowas in der Atmosphäre auftreten kann, wenn bestimmte, sehr energiereiche Teilchen auf die Erdatmosphäre treffen, ist ja lange nichts neues. Aber aus'm All hat man sowas bisher noch nie nachweisen können.

Deshalb bleiben - zumindest geladene - Tachyonen wohl Hirngespinste.


----------



## Threshold (27. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Im Vakuum aber noch nie nachgewiesen.



Geht ja auch nicht, da es nichts gibt, was im Vakuum schneller ist als das Licht.
Und ich finde es immer albern zu sagen, dass das Licht in einem Medium langsamer ist als die Lichtgeschwindigkeit.
Das Licht wechselwirkt. Ein einzelnes Photon erreicht aber immer Lichtgeschwindigkeit, egal ob im Vakuum oder im Inneren der Sonne.


----------



## Gimmick (28. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



Threshold schrieb:


> Und ich finde es immer albern zu sagen, dass das Licht in einem Medium langsamer ist als die Lichtgeschwindigkeit.
> Das Licht wechselwirkt. Ein einzelnes Photon erreicht aber immer Lichtgeschwindigkeit, egal ob im Vakuum oder im Inneren der Sonne.



Das sagt man ja nur, weil man nicht immer extra noch Phasengeschwindigkeit oder Ausbreitungsgeschwindigkeit sagen will. Der Kontext macht klar worum es geht .
Wellenoptik hat schon ihren Sinn ^^.


----------



## RyzA (28. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*

Was ich auch interessant finde das es im Weltraum keinen Schall gibt. Selbst die größte Explosion hört man nicht.
Schall braucht ja immer ein Medium um sich auszubreiten.
"Im Weltraum hört dich niemand schreien"


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (28. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*

Zum Glück hält sich die Filmindustrie nicht an diesen Fakt, sonst wären Weltraumschlachten ziemlich lame.


----------



## RyzA (28. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Zum Glück hält sich die Filmindustrie nicht an diesen Fakt, sonst wären Weltraumschlachten ziemlich lame.


Das hatte ich mir auch gedacht als ich das vorhin geschrieben habe.
Und Laserstrahlen die man sieht. Ist ja auch nicht selbstverständlich.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (28. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Und Laserstrahlen die man sieht. Ist ja auch nicht selbstverständlich.



Vor allem das sie nach knapp einem Meter einfach aufhören...


----------



## Threshold (28. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der "Naturwissenschaft" Thread*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Vor allem das sie nach knapp einem Meter einfach aufhören...



Ich spüre eine Erschütterung der Macht.


----------



## RyzA (28. Oktober 2018)

Und wie man Laserschwerter physikalisch begrenzt möchte ich auch mal wissen.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (28. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der &quot;Naturwissenschaften&quot; Thread*

Da hilft die Jedipedia:

Der Längeregler am Griff ermöglicht es dem Benutzer, die Ladungen der Linse und der Blende zu verändern, wodurch die Energie eine mehr oder weniger große Schleife über dem Heft dreht und so eine längere bzw. kürzere Klinge erzeugt. Mit dem Stärkeregler hingegen beeinflusst man je nach Bedarf die Energiezufuhr und die Bündelung des Energiestrahls. Der Einbau dieser Regler ist jedoch nur dann möglich, wenn das Schwert über mehr als nur einen Kristall verfügt, da für die Steuervorgänge die Fokussierkristalle benötigt werden.

Klingt plausibel...


----------



## RyzA (28. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der &quot;Naturwissenschaften&quot; Thread*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Klingt plausibel...


Finde ich auch!


----------



## Threshold (28. Oktober 2018)

Eben. Klingt logischer als wenn man sagt, dass es gar keine Gravitation gibt.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (28. Oktober 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Eben. Klingt logischer als wenn man sagt, dass es gar keine Gravitation gibt.


Wie gut das es die gibt, sonst hätte ich gerade mein Phone von der Decke angeln müssen.


----------



## Threshold (28. Oktober 2018)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Wie gut das es die gibt, sonst hätte ich gerade mein Phone von der Decke angeln müssen.



Frag mal einen Quantenphysiker was Gravitation ist.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (28. Oktober 2018)

Gut... die Gravitation der Erde ist zum Glück viel größer als die der Decke, wenn man nicht laienhaft Gravitation mit Schwerkraft gleichsetzt... wie das gemeine Volk und damit  Meinereiner.


----------



## Threshold (28. Oktober 2018)

Man kann das schon gleichsetzen. Gravitation kommt ja von dem Wort Gravitas, was Schwere bedeutet.
Letztendlich ist Gravitation Schwerkraft.
Nur muss man eben "Gewicht" und "Masse" trennen. Beides wird zwar in kg angegeben aber trotzdem ist das nicht das gleiche.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (28. Oktober 2018)

Wohl wahr, aber da Massen miteinander wechselwirken, ist es nicht falsch formuliert. Zumal ja auch nicht nur die Gravitation auf die "Körper" überhalb der Erde Erdkruste allein wirkt... Stichwort Trägheitswirkung durch die Rotation der Erde.


----------



## RyzA (28. Oktober 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nur muss man eben "Gewicht" und "Masse" trennen. Beides wird zwar in kg angegeben aber trotzdem ist das nicht das gleiche.


Ja das ist logisch. Gewicht ist immer von der lokalen Gravitation abhängig. Auf der Erde hat man ein anderes Gewicht als auf dem Mond.


----------



## compisucher (28. Oktober 2018)

Nochmals zurück zu den Lichtschwertern 
soweit ich mich ins StarWar Universum eingelesen hatte (ist schon länger her), wird immerhin das Lichtschwert als Energiewaffe bzw. Plasmawaffe techn. beschrieben.
Ich denke, den Autoren wurde recht früh bewusst, dass zwei kreuzende Lichtstrahlen im Gefecht kaum gegeneinander Widerstand entwickeln könnten und für den Interessierten wurde eine "realitätsnähere" Beschreibung entwickelt.

Spannt man den Bogen groß, so ist der Jedi-Orden schon über 25.000 Jahre alt und die techn. Zivilistationen im StarWars Universum, die interstellare Raumfahrt kennen, gibt es schon über 50.000 Jahre.
Unsere irdische Ziv. mit ersten "Städten" hat bestenfalls 15.000 Jahre auf dem Buckel und die techn. gefühlt gerade mal 5000 Jahre, von Raumfahrt ganz zu schweigen.
Wer weiß denn schon, mit was wir in 50.000 Jahren herumdüsen und mit was für skurrile Waffen wir uns gegenseitig den Schädel einschlagen können - evtl. ist auch ein Light-Sabber dabei...

Spannt man den Bogen klein, hakeln wir uns an einem modernen Märchen fest, das ist genau so irreal, wie der Wolf Kreide frisst und zu Rotkäppchen sprechen kann...


----------



## Gimmick (28. Oktober 2018)

Und das Gewicht im freien Fall erst .


----------



## RyzA (28. Oktober 2018)

compisucher schrieb:


> Spannt man den Bogen klein, hakeln wir uns an einem modernen Märchen fest, das ist genau so irreal, wie der Wolf Kreide frisst und zu Rotkäppchen sprechen kann...


Ich glaube das war allen Beteiligten hier bewußt und nur ein kleiner Spaß am Rande.
Star Wars hat nichts realistisches. Star Trek schon eher wobei das auch noch fiktiv ist.
Zumindest haben sich mal echter Physiker damit auseinandergesetzt. Z.B. mit dem Warp Antrieb .


----------



## compisucher (28. Oktober 2018)

"Realistisches" hat meiner Meinung nach gar keine SciFi, da wir zum Glück nicht in die Zukunft sehen können, wie sich Technik und Gesellschaft ändern werden.

Insofern ist StarWars genau so realistisch wie StarTrek, letzteres erscheint uns nur realistischer, weil wir mit unserem begrenzten Wissen "glauben", dass es einer künftigen Realität näher ist.

Die Entwicklung eines praktikablen überlichtschnellen Antriebs gleich welcher Art ist von unserer Realität genau soweit entfernt, wie das Lichtschwert.

Insofern darf man gerade hier spekulieren, was die Zukunft bringt und ich lese alles sehr gerne - bis auf die Sache mit der Flacherde....


----------



## Two-Face (28. Oktober 2018)

George Lucas verfolgte mit _STAR WARS_ eine völlig andere Intention als Gene Roddenberry mit _Star Trek_. 

Ersteres ist ein pures Märchen, opernhaft angelegt, letzteres wissenschaftlich-philosophisch. Ist viel zu unterschiedlich, ist jetzt als würde man Fantasy mit einem klassichen Ritterfilm vergleichen.


----------



## compisucher (28. Oktober 2018)

Kann ich mit dir gehen und ist wohl so, werter Two-Face.
Dennoch haben beides SciFi "Serien" techn. Elemente, wie eben ÜL-Antrieb, Beamen, Lichtschwert etc. , die nach heutiger wissenschaftlicher Kenntnis unmöglich sind.
Beide SciFis sind für mich gleichermaßen höchst unrealistisch.


----------



## Threshold (28. Oktober 2018)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Wohl wahr, aber da Massen miteinander wechselwirken, ist es nicht falsch formuliert. Zumal ja auch nicht nur die Gravitation auf die "Körper" überhalb der Erde Erdkruste allein wirkt... Stichwort Trägheitswirkung durch die Rotation der Erde.



Das ist ja das Problem. Wie wechselwirken denn Massen?
Die allgemeine Relativitätstheorie erklärt die Wechselwirkung von Massen mit der gekrümmten Raumzeit.
Doch wie erklärt die Quantenphysik die Wechselwirkung von Massen? Normaler Weise kann eine Kraft nur dann wechselwirken, wenn ein Austauschteilchen vorhanden ist.
Und woher kommt eigentlich die Masse? Die Gluonen, die die Quarks zusammenhalten und damit auch Protonen und Neutronen im Kern halten, sind selbst masselos. Trotzdem ist diese Bindungsenergie für 95% der Masse der Quarks verantwortlich.



compisucher schrieb:


> Nochmals zurück zu den Lichtschwertern
> soweit ich mich ins StarWar Universum eingelesen hatte (ist schon länger her), wird immerhin das Lichtschwert als Energiewaffe bzw. Plasmawaffe techn. beschrieben.
> Ich denke, den Autoren wurde recht früh bewusst, dass zwei kreuzende Lichtstrahlen im Gefecht kaum gegeneinander Widerstand entwickeln könnten und für den Interessierten wurde eine "realitätsnähere" Beschreibung entwickelt.



Ich frage mich ja immer wo die Partikelwaffen geblieben sind?
Baller doch mal mit einer Schrotflinte auf einen Jedi -- der wird blöd ausm Kostüm gucken. 
Oder die klassische Sprengfalle. 



compisucher schrieb:


> Spannt man den Bogen groß, so ist der Jedi-Orden schon über 25.000 Jahre alt und die techn. Zivilistationen im StarWars Universum, die interstellare Raumfahrt kennen, gibt es schon über 50.000 Jahre.
> Unsere irdische Ziv. mit ersten "Städten" hat bestenfalls 15.000 Jahre auf dem Buckel und die techn. gefühlt gerade mal 5000 Jahre, von Raumfahrt ganz zu schweigen.
> Wer weiß denn schon, mit was wir in 50.000 Jahren herumdüsen und mit was für skurrile Waffen wir uns gegenseitig den Schädel einschlagen können - evtl. ist auch ein Light-Sabber dabei...



R2D2 gibt es ja seit Episode 1. Damals auf dem Schiff der Königin.
In Episode 8 haben wir ihn auch gesehen. Dazwischen liegen wie viele Jahre? 50? 60?
Und in der Zeit wurde R2D2 nicht weiter entwickelt oder verbessert? Also ein 60 Jahre alter Roboter? Im Grunde genommen nur noch ein Schrotthaufen. 



Gimmick schrieb:


> Und das Gewicht im freien Fall erst .



Falls ein Flacherdler vom Dach springen sollte um die Gravitation zu widerlegen, rate ich ja immer dazu, einen Amboss mit zu nehmen und sich während des Fluges zu fragen, wieso dieser Amboss plötzlich nichts mehr wiegt.


----------



## Two-Face (28. Oktober 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich frage mich ja immer wo die Partikelwaffen geblieben sind?
> Baller doch mal mit einer Schrotflinte auf einen Jedi -- der wird blöd ausm Kostüm gucken.
> Oder die klassische Sprengfalle.


Die Tuskenräuber und die Trandoshaner nutzen noch klassische Projektilwaffen.
Ersteres kann man in Episode 1 sehen, als sie auf die Pod-Renner schießen. 
Letzteres in der Serie _The Clone Wars_ und in dem Spiel _Republic Commando_, von dem das die Serie übernommen hat.
Du musst dich dringend mal von dem Disney-Kanon lösen, der taugt einfach nichts.

Und ich habe lange genug _STAR WARS: Battlefront_ gespielt um leider bitterlichst zu erfahren, dass eine Schrotflinte einen Typ mit Lichtschwert auch nicht kleinkriegt.


----------



## Threshold (28. Oktober 2018)

Deswegen ja Sprengfallen.


----------



## Two-Face (28. Oktober 2018)

Also ich weiß nicht, Luke hat in Ep6 ja auch irgendwie gemerkt, dass die Rehkeule am Baum eine Falle der Ewoks war, nur Chewbaccas Magen war schneller.

Und in den _Jedi-Knight_-Spielen konnte man Sprengfallen mit dem "Macht-Blick" auch sichtbar machen -> Kyle Katarn konnte das.
Wie gesagt - du musst dich mal vom Disney-Kanon lösen.


----------



## RyzA (29. Oktober 2018)

compisucher schrieb:


> "Realistisches" hat meiner Meinung nach gar keine SciFi, da wir zum Glück nicht in die Zukunft sehen können, wie sich Technik und Gesellschaft ändern werden.
> 
> Insofern ist StarWars genau so realistisch wie StarTrek, letzteres erscheint uns nur realistischer, weil wir mit unserem begrenzten Wissen "glauben", dass es einer künftigen Realität näher ist.


Star Wars ist eben zum großen Teil Fantasy und hat ein paar SciFi Elemente. Star Trek ist mehr Science-Fiction.



> Die Entwicklung eines praktikablen überlichtschnellen Antriebs gleich welcher Art ist von unserer Realität genau soweit entfernt, wie das Lichtschwert.


Immerhin hat man sich bei Star Trek Gedanken gemacht über die Eigenschaften des Raumes. Beim Warp Antrieb wird der Raum gekrümmt bzw gestaucht was die hohen Geschwindigkeiten ermöglicht.
Bei Star Wars ist es ein Hyperraum Antrieb ohne nähere Erklärungen. Es kann scheinbar auch jedes Schiff in den Hyperraum eintreten. Egal wie groß es ist.


----------



## RtZk (29. Oktober 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Immerhin hat man sich bei Star Trek Gedanken gemacht über die Eigenschaften des Raumes. Beim Warp Antrieb wird der Raum gekrümmt bzw gestaucht was die hohen Geschwindigkeiten ermöglicht.
> Bei Star Wars ist es ein Hyperraum Antrieb ohne nähere Erklärungen. Es kann scheinbar auch jedes Schiff in den Hyperraum eintreten. Egal wie groß es ist.



Letztendlich ist der Warp Antrieb nicht besser als der Hyperraumantrieb, für ersteren benötigt man etwas was schlicht nicht existiert oder, wenn es existiert, dann nicht in ausreichender Menge (zumindest in dem Raum den wir erreichen), der Hyperraum geht so wie ich es verstanden habe von mehreren Dimensionen zusätzlich zu den normalen 4 aus und scheinbar gibt es dort "Eingänge" und "Ausgänge", ist natürlich nicht 100% auszuschließen, dass man sich über andere Dimensionen (sofern es sie gibt) tatsächlich unglaublich viel schneller bewegen könnte, doch ist es wohl eher unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## RyzA (29. Oktober 2018)

Stimmt wahrscheinlich.
In der neueren Kampfstern Galactica Serie ist es übrigens ein FTL Antrieb. 
FTL Drive | Battlestar Galactica Wiki | FANDOM powered by Wikia

Naja, wirklich möglich wird das wohl alles nicht sein. Auch nicht in 1000 Jahren.

Wenn man ein größeres stabiles Wurmloch schaffen könnte... aber ich glaube auch das wird niemals möglich sein...


----------



## Threshold (29. Oktober 2018)

Ja, Faster than Light. Sehr lustig. Aber wie das funktionieren soll, erklärt immer keiner. War das Stargate Universe auch schon so.


----------



## Gimmick (29. Oktober 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, Faster than Light. Sehr lustig. Aber wie das funktionieren soll, erklärt immer keiner. War das Stargate Universe auch schon so.



Es gibt in SciFi nur zwei Methoden Überlichtantrieb zu erklären: Papier falten und Stift durchstecken und die beiden Enden einer Schnur aneinander halten .


----------



## RyzA (29. Oktober 2018)

Gimmick schrieb:


> Es gibt in SciFi nur zwei Methoden Überlichtantrieb zu erklären: Papier falten und Stift durchstecken und die beiden Enden einer Schnur aneinander halten .


Das wäre ja dann ein Wurmloch.


----------



## Gimmick (29. Oktober 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Das wäre ja dann ein Wurmloch.



Der technologische hochüberlegene Außerirdische würde jetzt seufzen und enttäuscht den Kopf schütteln. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zBjbNqBjSMI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Two-Face (29. Oktober 2018)

Was haben eigentlich immer alle mit _Stargate_?
Ich fand Film wie Serie so langweilig, dass ich's nicht lange damit ausgehalten hab, sorry.
Das konnte für mich irgendwie auch McGyver nicht rausreißen.

Ein anderes, interessantes McGuffin für Überlichtreisen ist ja das "Element Zero" aus _Mass Effect_, mit dem sich die Masse von Objekten vergrößern oder verkleinern ließe. Eine Abwandlung vom Warp-Antrieb, in dem sich ein Raumschiff in einem eigenen Schwerefeld bewegt, das damit erzeugt wrid. 
Also wird einfach nur die Masse verringert und das Schiff so leicht gemacht, dass es mit oder oberhalb der Lichtgeschwindigkeit fliegt. 
Nur die Sache mit dem Zeitparadoxon löst das halt nicht.


----------



## RyzA (29. Oktober 2018)

Gimmick schrieb:


> Der technologische hochüberlegene Außerirdische würde jetzt seufzen und enttäuscht den Kopf schütteln.


Wobei, das mit dem Stift und Papier kam glaube ich auch im Film "Event Horizon" vor.


----------



## compisucher (29. Oktober 2018)

Für mich ist in Punkto "Realismus" die Serie Babylon 5 deutlich vor allen anderen populären SciFis.

Der einzige Plot, bei dem Kleinkampfraumschiffe auch Manöver- und Bremsmotoren brauchen und nicht a la StarWars im Raum eine Kurve fliegen können.
Des weiteren wird halbwegs realistisch die 3D Umgebung wiedergegeben und nicht wie in StarTrek völlig idiotischer Weise das "Oben" von dem Kommandomodul der Enterprise definiert.
Auch die raren Wurmlöcher (so unrealistisch diese auch sein mögen), welche Sternensysteme an dem unsichtbaren fliligranen Substrukturen (dunkle Materie???) des Universums wie Perlen aufreihen und verbinden, haben zumindest den Ansatz einer Erklärung.

Ein krasser aber interessanter Gegensatz ist Psi-Technologie a la Dune, nur mit der Droge "Spice" kann man den Raum krümmen- witzig


----------



## RyzA (29. Oktober 2018)

compisucher schrieb:


> Für mich ist in Punkto "Realismus" die Serie Babylon 5 deutlich vor allen anderen populären SciFis.
> 
> Der einzige Plot, bei dem Kleinkampfraumschiffe auch Manöver- und Bremsmotoren brauchen und nicht a la StarWars im Raum eine Kurve fliegen können.


In Battlestar Galactica (2004) hat man auch auf eine halbwegs realistische Flugphysik Wert gelegt.


----------



## Adi1 (29. Oktober 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Das wäre ja dann ein Wurmloch.



Genau,

und sowas gibt es nicht.


----------



## compisucher (29. Oktober 2018)

Na ja, ein Wurmloch ist ein genau so theoretischer Konstrukt wie z. B. Dunkle Materie.
Soweit ich das aus einem von Hawkings Büchern entnehmen konnte (und verstanden habe), ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit sogar sehr hoch, dass sich solche Wurmlöcher bilden, nur stabil (+somit theoretisch nutzbar) wären sie nicht.


----------



## RyzA (29. Oktober 2018)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Genau,
> 
> und sowas gibt es nicht.


Doch guck mal hier


----------



## Threshold (29. Oktober 2018)

compisucher schrieb:


> Na ja, ein Wurmloch ist ein genau so theoretischer Konstrukt wie z. B. Dunkle Materie.
> Soweit ich das aus einem von Hawkings Büchern entnehmen konnte (und verstanden habe), ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit sogar sehr hoch, dass sich solche Wurmlöcher bilden, nur stabil (+somit theoretisch nutzbar) wären sie nicht.



Na ja, ein Wurmloch ist ja ein Konstrukt, das sich aus den Feldgleichungen der allgemeinen Relativitätstheorie ergibt.
Theoretisch also denkbar, bzw. mathematisch erfassbar. Aber nur weils mathematisch erfassbar ist, bedeutet das aber noch lange nicht, dass es das auch physikalisch gibt.
Wenn ein Wurmloch die Raumzeit krümmt, darf man die Zeitdilatation nicht außer Acht lassen. Das wird gerne vergessen, wenns um Wurmlöcher geht.

Hawking hat, wenn ich nicht irre, dafür eine exotische Materie erfunden, die durch ein Wurmloch reisen kann.
DA kam dann eine Materie zum Vorschein, die Antigravitation als Eigenschaft besitzt weil es eine negative Energiedichte besitzt -- was auch immer das sein soll.


----------



## compisucher (29. Oktober 2018)

Stimmt, 
für eine hypothetische Reise durchs Wurmloch bräuchte es zur Stabilisation diese exotische Materie.
Im Kapitel (oder zwei??) davor beschreibt er den *mathematischen bewiesenen Vorgang*, dass bei Schwarzen Löchern oberhalb von ca. 10 Mio. Sonnenmassen es zu einer Destabilisierung der Raumzeit kommt und ein Wurmloch entsteht.
Ob die Natur der irischen Mathematik folgt, steht auf einem anderen Blatt...


----------



## Two-Face (29. Oktober 2018)

Der letzte mit dem ich über Wurmlöcher gesprochen habe, hatte gemeint, dass die sogar mathematisch viel zu komplex sind, um sie auszurechnen - viel zu viele Variablen.


----------



## Threshold (29. Oktober 2018)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Der letzte mit dem ich über Wurmlöcher gesprochen habe, hatte gemeint, dass die sogar mathematisch viel zu komplex sind, um sie auszurechnen - viel zu viele Variablen.



Ein paar Flacherdler denken sich einfach eine neue Physik aus und dann geht das.


----------



## Gimmick (30. Oktober 2018)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ob die Natur der* irischen* Mathematik folgt, steht auf einem anderen Blatt...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dat geht schon! 

Es ist btw der zweite Teil des Vortrags online:
YouTube

Am besten man bleibt als Nomalsterblicher im Bereich des Vorhersagbaren, alles andere sorgt nur für noch mehr Verwirrung.


----------



## compisucher (30. Oktober 2018)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Der letzte mit dem ich über Wurmlöcher gesprochen habe, hatte gemeint, dass die sogar mathematisch viel zu komplex sind, um sie auszurechnen - viel zu viele Variablen.



Na ja, bekannter Maßen sind bei Hawking recht wenige Gleichungen in den Büchern und wenn, dann kapier ich diese schon mal nicht.
Ich kann mich nur auf den Textteil verlassen, in wie weit er das tatsächlich berechnet hat, entzieht sich natürlich meiner Kenntnis.


----------



## Adi1 (30. Oktober 2018)

compisucher schrieb:


> Na ja, ein Wurmloch ist ein genau so theoretischer Konstrukt wie z. B. Dunkle Materie.
> Soweit ich das aus einem von Hawkings Büchern entnehmen konnte (und verstanden habe), ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit sogar sehr hoch, dass sich solche Wurmlöcher bilden, nur stabil (+somit theoretisch nutzbar) wären sie nicht.



Nein, es gibt keinen Nachweis für solche Dinger.

Wird es auch niemals geben,

weil das einfach mit der Energiebilanz nicht hinhaut.


----------



## behemoth85 (30. Oktober 2018)

Der Begriff dunkle Materie verrät an sich die Ratlosigkeit mit was genau mans nun zu tuen hat. Schwarze Löcher ebenso, und dass das Wurmlöscher sind ist nur eine von vielen schwarze Löscher Theorien. 

Die Wirkungen beider Variablen sind aber sichtbar und sogar messbar womit solche Dinge sehr warscheinlich exystieren.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. November 2018)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Darin liegt das Dilemma begründet. Es ist ein Durcheinander. Mein Schlüssel zur Bibel war Hesekiel. Die Gesichter und Tiere da vermute ich
> Motoren. Und "herrliche" oder "göttliche" wären die effizientesten die wir heute auch noch haben. Elektromotoren mit einem Wirkungsgrad
> von annähernd 100% !
> 
> Ich füge ein Bild eines größeren heutigen Motors ein. Ich bin der Meinung er sieht zumindest von allen Seiten anders aus.



Ich verstehe da richtig, oder? Deine Argumentatin basiert einzig und allein darauf, dass ein nicht auf allen Seiten einheitliches Objekt beschrieben wird und deswegen muss ein Elektromotor gemeint sein???

Sorry, aber das hat nichts mit einer logischen Diskussion zu tun. Das ist je nach Intention entweder spinnen oder trollen, auf alle Fälle nichts für mich. Ich bin raus.

(geschrieben auf einer Tastatur mit 4 verschiedenen Seiten und gleich durch klick mit einer Maus mit 4 verschiedenen Seiten abgeschickt, alles beim Blick auf einen Monitor mit 4 verschiedenen Seiten der auf einem Schreibtisch mit 4 verschiedenen Seiten in einem Haus mit 4 verschiedenen Seiten steht.)




Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, heute. War das aber immer so?



Nö. Aber im Gegensatz zu deiner letzten Darstellung hat sich das nicht unbedingt wegen einer leicht angestiegenen Strahlungsleistung der Sonne in den heutigen Widerstand, sondern wegen der von dir verschwiegenen Kleinigkeit "ist vermutlich mit einem anderen Planeten kollidiert" 




Threshold schrieb:


> Deswegen ja Sprengfallen.



Kommen mehrfach zum Einsatz. Ich erinnere an die Zerstörung des zweiten Todessterns, Ewoks vs. ST-AT und iirc mehrere Elemente in Rogue. Nützt aber alles nichts gegen Jedi, die deine Intentionen spüren und Schrapnelle mit Laserschwertern aus der Luft schlagen. 




Headcrash schrieb:


> Immerhin hat man sich bei Star Trek Gedanken gemacht über die Eigenschaften des Raumes. Beim Warp Antrieb wird der Raum gekrümmt bzw gestaucht was die hohen Geschwindigkeiten ermöglicht.
> Bei Star Wars ist es ein Hyperraum Antrieb ohne nähere Erklärungen. Es kann scheinbar auch jedes Schiff in den Hyperraum eintreten. Egal wie groß es ist.



Es ist jedes Schiff hyperraumtauglich, dass einen Hyperraum-Antrieb hat, genauso wie man nur mit Warp-Antrieb unter Warp gehen kann - jeweils ohne nenenswerte Größenbeschränkung. (Zumindest nicht nach unten, so ein X-Wing ist ähnlich groß wie einige kleinere Star Trek Shuttles. Nach oben hin gibt es natürlich nichts mobiles im Star Trek Universum, dass mit einer Executor vergleichbar wäre - von einigen EU-Gebilden ganz zu schweigen.) Und vom Konzept her unterscheiden sich beide Antriebe quasi gar nicht, Star Wars verzichtet in den Filmen nur auf Techno-Blabla, dass bei der ersten Gegenfrage sowieso mit "Danke, gut" endet und konzentriert sich auf Handlung. Wenn man das (geschasste) EU mit dazu nimmt, ist der Hyperraum-Antrieb sogar näher an unseren heutigen Vorstellungen dran, als Warp. Beispielsweise ist es in Star Wars nicht möglich, bei Überlichtgeschwindigkeit nach vorn zu gucken, man muss seinen Kurs vorher exakt planen. Kann man das nicht am Stück, muss die Reise in mehrere Hyperraumsprünge unterteilt werden; plant wegen Ungenauigkeiten zusätzliche Sicherheitsabstände ein, verlängern sich Reisestrecken/-zeiten signifikant und wenn man zwischendurch nem Inderictor class STD begegnet, dann kriegt man eine Lektion zum Thema "künstliche Gravitation kann nicht nur in Schiffen generiert werden".


----------



## RyzA (1. November 2018)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es ist jedes Schiff hyperraumtauglich, dass einen Hyperraum-Antrieb hat, genauso wie man nur mit Warp-Antrieb unter Warp gehen kann - jeweils ohne nenenswerte Größenbeschränkung. (Zumindest nicht nach unten, so ein X-Wing ist ähnlich groß wie einige kleinere Star Trek Shuttles. Nach oben hin gibt es natürlich nichts mobiles im Star Trek Universum, dass mit einer Executor vergleichbar wäre - von einigen EU-Gebilden ganz zu schweigen.) Und vom Konzept her unterscheiden sich beide Antriebe quasi gar nicht, Star Wars verzichtet in den Filmen nur auf Techno-Blabla, dass bei der ersten Gegenfrage sowieso mit "Danke, gut" endet und konzentriert sich auf Handlung. Wenn man das (geschasste) EU mit dazu nimmt, ist der Hyperraum-Antrieb sogar näher an unseren heutigen Vorstellungen dran, als Warp. Beispielsweise ist es in Star Wars nicht möglich, bei Überlichtgeschwindigkeit nach vorn zu gucken, man muss seinen Kurs vorher exakt planen. Kann man das nicht am Stück, muss die Reise in mehrere Hyperraumsprünge unterteilt werden; plant wegen Ungenauigkeiten zusätzliche Sicherheitsabstände ein, verlängern sich Reisestrecken/-zeiten signifikant und wenn man zwischendurch nem Inderictor class STD begegnet, dann kriegt man eine Lektion zum Thema "künstliche Gravitation kann nicht nur in Schiffen generiert werden".


Naja, in Star Trek können nur die Schiffe welche einen Warpantrieb haben auch mit Warpgeschwindigkeit reisen. Ist für mich logisch.
Und in SW mag das mit dem Hyperraum im EU genauer differenziert sein, in den Filmen nicht.
In Ep 7 wird  ein Plasmastrahl der "Starkiller "Base durch den Hyperraum geschickt. Ist irgendwie Quatsch.


----------



## Threshold (1. November 2018)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nö. Aber im Gegensatz zu deiner letzten Darstellung hat sich das nicht unbedingt wegen einer leicht angestiegenen Strahlungsleistung der Sonne in den heutigen Widerstand, sondern wegen der von dir verschwiegenen Kleinigkeit "ist vermutlich mit einem anderen Planeten kollidiert"



Also. Noch mal von vorne.
Die Erde hat kurz nach ihrer Entstehung eine Menge Wasser bekommen. Das Wasser hat die Atmosphäre ausgewaschen und die Erde nachhaltig geformt.
Exakt das gleiche kann auch bei der Venus passiert sein.
Nur hat die Venus irgendwann mal einen katastrophalen Schaden erlitten. Das zeigt die langsame Rotation, die dazu noch anderes herum läuft als bei allen anderen Planeten.
Was ist in der Lage, den Drehimpuls eines Planeten so dermaßen zu verändern? Das kann letztendlich nur der Kontakt mit einem anderen Planeten gewesen sein.
Nur wissen wir nicht, wann das war. Das kann schon passiert sein als die Venus gerade im Entstehen war oder eben 200 Millionen Jahre später. Niemand war dabei.
Daher ist es eben eine Vermutung, dass die Venus den gleichen Weg der Erde gegangen ist und wegen der geringeren Strahlungsleistung der Sonne gute Chancen hatte.
So oder so. Selbst wenn die Venus nicht getroffen worden wäre, sie sich wie die Erde entwickelt hätte und es sogar Leben gegeben hätte, wäre das Leben heute ausgestorben, denn die Sonne hätte mit ihrer Strahlungsleistung sämtliches Wasser von der Venus geblasen und die Venus würde heute exakt genauso aussieht wie sie heute aussieht.
Die Erde wird sich übrigens exakt so entwickeln wie die Venus. Die Sonne wird mit ihrer Strahlungsleistung das Wasser von der Erde blasen, Kohlendioxid und Co werden die jetzige Atmosphäre ersetzen und in 1 Milliarden Jahre oder in etwa wird die Erde ein optischer Zwilling der Venus sein -- ein toter Felsklumpen im All.


----------



## Adi1 (1. November 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Erde wird sich übrigens exakt so entwickeln wie die Venus. Die Sonne wird mit ihrer Strahlungsleistung das Wasser von der Erde blasen, Kohlendioxid und Co werden die jetzige Atmosphäre ersetzen und in 1 Milliarden Jahre oder in etwa wird die Erde ein optischer Zwilling der Venus sein -- ein toter Felsklumpen im All.



Sicher, wahrscheinlich wird es noch wärmer sein.

Vlt. fängt dann schon an die feste Kruste zu schmelzen.

Die habitale Zone würde sich dann auch sehr weit nach draußen verschieben.

Das ist aber auch Wurst,
solange hockt hier sowieso keiner mehr.


----------



## RyzA (1. November 2018)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Das ist aber auch Wurst,
> solange hockt hier sowieso keiner mehr.


Ach. Einfach locker bleiben. Wir haben ja noch ca 1 Milliarde Zeit! Also unsere Nachfahren...


----------



## Adi1 (1. November 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ach. Einfach locker bleiben. Wir haben ja noch ca 1 Milliarde Zeit! Also unsere Nachfahren...



Ich bleibe auch für die nächste Generation noch locker. 

Wenn der "Point of no Return" jedoch überschritten wird,
sehe ich dann schwarz für unser aller Überleben.

Und dieser Punkt, ist ja eigentlich schon längst überschritten,
was Klimaveränderung und Ressourcenvergeudung angeht.


----------



## Threshold (1. November 2018)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Vlt. fängt dann schon an die feste Kruste zu schmelzen.



Die Erde wird so um die 300-400 Grad haben. Da schmilzt keine Kruste.
Und der Mars ist immer noch zu klein.


----------



## compisucher (2. November 2018)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Und dieser Punkt, ist ja eigentlich schon längst überschritten,
> was Klimaveränderung und Ressourcenvergeudung angeht.



Das stimmt, der Erde selbst ist es jedoch ziemlich wurscht, die hat schon Totalvereisung und Vollwüste erlebt, Artenschwund um 90% usw..
Letztlich geht es derzeit alleine um uns Menschen, auch da ist es so, dass die "Art" schon großflächige Vergletscherungen in der letzten Eiszeit überlebt hat.
Die Verlustrate dürfte diesmal jedoch ungleich größer werden.


----------



## Adi1 (2. November 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Erde wird so um die 300-400 Grad haben. Da schmilzt keine Kruste.
> Und der Mars ist immer noch zu klein.



Das ist richtig, habe das mit einem späteren Szenario verwechselt. 

Egal, ob nun 100 oder 400 Grad,
da ist hier sowieso finito. 

@ compisucher

Was soll denn jetzt noch Vergletschern, 
wenn es immer wärmer wird?

Einige Regionen werden sich wahrscheinlich abkühlen,
da sich Luft- und Wasserströmungen verändern,

global gesehen,

wird das aber eine ungemütliche Zeit werden.


----------



## Threshold (2. November 2018)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Das ist richtig, habe das mit einem späteren Szenario verwechselt.



Wenn die Sonne zum roten Riesen wird, wird es eng für die Erde. 
Und alle Flacherdler sagen dann -- "huuii, wir haben uns schrecklich geirrt".


----------



## Adi1 (2. November 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn die Sonne zum roten Riesen wird, wird es eng für die Erde.
> Und alle Flacherdler sagen dann -- "huuii, wir haben uns schrecklich geirrt".



Das Doofe ist nur,

wir sind halt schon sehr , sehr eher weg.


----------



## Threshold (2. November 2018)

Ich glaube auch nicht, dass der Mensch die nächsten paar Millionen Jahre durchhalten wird.
Aber Leben wird es immer auf der Erde geben. Mal sehen, wie das in 100 Millionen Jahren aussieht.


----------



## Adi1 (2. November 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich glaube auch nicht, dass der Mensch die nächsten paar Millionen Jahre durchhalten wird.
> Aber Leben wird es immer auf der Erde geben. Mal sehen, wie das in 100 Millionen Jahren aussieht.



Ein paar Millionen Jahre?

Nö, in hundert Jahren ist hier Ebbe. 

Solange hier rumgevögelt wird auf Teufel komm raus,

dann ist auch irgendwann mal Schluß.


----------



## Threshold (2. November 2018)

Ich gehe davon aus, dass bei 10 Milliarden Menschen Schluss ist. Weiter geht es nicht.
In 1000 Jahren können es auch wieder nur 1 Milliarde sein. Das kommt immer darauf an.
Aber Menschen kann es auch in 1 Million Jahre geben. In welcher Form und wie weiß aber niemand.


----------



## Adi1 (2. November 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus, dass bei 10 Milliarden Menschen Schluss ist. Weiter geht es nicht.
> In 1000 Jahren können es auch wieder nur 1 Milliarde sein. Das kommt immer darauf an.
> Aber Menschen kann es auch in 1 Million Jahre geben. In welcher Form und wie weiß aber niemand.



Warum sollte denn bei 10 Mrd. Schluss sein?

Und in Tausend Jahren,
steht hier keiner mehr auf der Matte.


----------



## Threshold (2. November 2018)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Warum sollte denn bei 10 Mrd. Schluss sein?



Weil du dann die volle Wucht des Klimawandels hast und dann verschwinden wichtige Küstenregionen und natürlich auch Anbaugebiete.
Hast du weniger Nahrung, sinkt die Geburtenrate und dann wird sich das einpendeln. 
Daher denke ich, dass ab 10 Milliarden Schluss ist. Das müsste so in 50 Jahren eintreffen und in 50 Jahren hast du deutlich mehr Gebiete auf der Erde, die an Wassermangel leiden werden als heute.


----------



## Adi1 (2. November 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Weil du dann die volle Wucht des Klimawandels hast und dann verschwinden wichtige Küstenregionen und natürlich auch Anbaugebiete.
> Hast du weniger Nahrung, sinkt die Geburtenrate und dann wird sich das einpendeln.
> Daher denke ich, dass ab 10 Milliarden Schluss ist. Das müsste so in 50 Jahren eintreffen und in 50 Jahren hast du deutlich mehr Gebiete auf der Erde, die an Wassermangel leiden werden als heute.



So einfach ist das nicht,

die Massen sind ja erstmal da,

die Überbevölkerung musst du ja erst mal verringern,

ohne radikale Eingriffe  ..


----------



## Threshold (2. November 2018)

Die Bevölkerung sinkt ja von alleine, daher muss man da gar keine Eingriffe machen. Die Natur sorgt selbst dafür.


----------



## Adi1 (2. November 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Bevölkerung sinkt ja von alleine, daher muss man da gar keine Eingriffe machen. Die Natur sorgt selbst dafür.



Da habe ich so meine Zweifel,

wann ist denn mal die Weltbevölkerung gesunken,

von den Weltkriegen mal abgesehen?l


----------



## Poulton (2. November 2018)

Adi1 schrieb:


> wann ist denn mal die Weltbevölkerung gesunken,


Bei Seuchen und Epidemien.


----------



## RyzA (2. November 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Daher denke ich, dass ab 10 Milliarden Schluss ist. Das müsste so in 50 Jahren eintreffen...


Habe mal bei Wiki geguckt



> Die Weltbevölkerung umfasste beim Jahreswechsel 2016/17 rund 7,47 Milliarden Menschen.Die UNO rechnet für den Zeitraum 2015 bis 2020 mit einem Bevölkerungswachstum von rund 78 Millionen Menschen pro Jahr. Die Vereinten Nationen erwarten 2050 etwa 9,7 Milliarden Menschen auf dem Globus. *Für das Jahr 2100 werden 11,2 Milliarden Menschen prognostiziert.*


Quelle:Weltbevoelkerung – Wikipedia
Vielleicht ist das ja eine optimistische Berechnung.
Aber du hast Recht irgendwann gibt es eine Stagnation. Die Erde wird in 50-100 Jahren definitiv anders aussehen.


----------



## Threshold (2. November 2018)

Adi1 schrieb:


> wann ist denn mal die Weltbevölkerung gesunken,



1. Weltkrieg plus spanische Grippe.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Quelle:Weltbevoelkerung – Wikipedia
> Vielleicht ist das ja eine optimistische Berechnung.
> Aber du hast Recht irgendwann gibt es eine Stagnation. Die Erde wird in 50-100 Jahren definitiv anders aussehen.



Da wird immer von einem Standard Wachstum ausgegangen.
Aber der Klimawandel ist da nicht drin. Und dass der innerhalb der nächsten 50 Jahre einschlagen wird, ist meiner Meinung nach klar. Und daher werden die Zahlen ab 2050 nicht mehr passen.


----------



## Adi1 (2. November 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Quelle:Weltbevoelkerung – Wikipedia
> Vielleicht ist das ja eine optimistische Berechnung.
> Aber du hast Recht irgendwann gibt es eine Stagnation. Die Erde wird in 50-100 Jahren definitiv anders aussehen.



Anders?

Das ist wohl noch ein harmloses Wort dafür,

was in nächster Zeit hier abgehen wird.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. November 2018)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Da habe ich so meine Zweifel,
> 
> wann ist denn mal die Weltbevölkerung gesunken,
> 
> von den Weltkriegen mal abgesehen?l





Poulton schrieb:


> Bei Seuchen und Epidemien.



+Hungersnöte.

Und alle vier Faktoren werden sich mit fortschreitendem Klimawandel und vor allem direkter Ökosystemzerstörung/Übernutzungsfolgen zunehmend ausbreiten. In Anbetracht des vorhandenen Momentums tippe ich trotzdem auf ein Maximum um 10,5 bis 11,5 Milliarden - allerdings eher 2070-2080. Bis 2100 dürften schon zu viele negative Folgen spürbar sein.


----------



## Adi1 (3. November 2018)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> +Hungersnöte.
> 
> Und alle vier Faktoren werden sich mit fortschreitendem Klimawandel und vor allem direkter Ökosystemzerstörung/Übernutzungsfolgen zunehmend ausbreiten. In Anbetracht des vorhandenen Momentums tippe ich trotzdem auf ein Maximum um 10,5 bis 11,5 Milliarden - allerdings eher 2070-2080. Bis 2100 dürften schon zu viele negative Folgen spürbar sein.



Nö, soviele werden es nicht werden,

so ein schnelles Wirtschaftswachstum wird es gar nicht geben,

damit alle Menschen mit den grundlegendsten Bedürfnissen befriedigt werden können. 

Geld ist ja genug da, nur an der gerechten Verteilung hapert es.


----------



## Threshold (3. November 2018)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> +Hungersnöte.
> 
> Und alle vier Faktoren werden sich mit fortschreitendem Klimawandel und vor allem direkter Ökosystemzerstörung/Übernutzungsfolgen zunehmend ausbreiten. In Anbetracht des vorhandenen Momentums tippe ich trotzdem auf ein Maximum um 10,5 bis 11,5 Milliarden - allerdings eher 2070-2080. Bis 2100 dürften schon zu viele negative Folgen spürbar sein.



Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass man um das Jahr 2050 schon erste Anzeichen hat, denn ich kann nicht erkennen, dass sich die Menschen darauf einigen können, den Klimawandel abzuwenden.
Deutschland feuert ja mehr CO2 raus als noch vor ein paar Jahren. Der Reiseverkehr per Flugzeug steigt immer weiter -- und gerade der Flugverkehr tötet das Klima sprichwörtlich.
Und solange es Leute wie Trump und Co gibt, die eh alles ignorieren, wird das munter so weiter gehen.


----------



## compisucher (6. November 2018)

Nice,
Forscher haben versucht, die Masse von Oumuamua zu berechnen und sind zu einem überraschenden Ergebnis gekommen.
Es könnte sich auch um ein antikes Alien-Sonnensegel gehandelt haben.
Ausführlicher Originalbericht in englisch incl. Berechnungen?
Bitte sehr:
https://arxiv.org/pdf/1810.11490.pdf


----------



## Threshold (6. November 2018)

Ich würde eher sagen, dass sie sich verrechnet haben.


----------



## compisucher (6. November 2018)

Echt jetzt?
Ich selbst kann die angegebenen Berechnungen zugegebener Maßen nur zum Teil nachvollziehen und kann mir somit kein Urteil erlauben, ob da ein Fehler drinnen ist.

Die Texterklärung hingegen erscheint mir hingegen insofern einleuchtend,
als das bei der auch von allen anderen untersuchenden Forschern akzeptierte Dimension von Oumuamua die Masse schlichtweg deutlich zu klein ist, 
keine Gasaustritte (wie bei Kometen) mit Instrumenten festgestellt wurden
und dennoch Kursabweichungen von der theoretischen Bahn festgestellt wurden, die recht exakt der aufgetroffenen Energie des Lichtdruckes auf die Fläche entspricht.
Klingt erst mal plausibel...


----------



## Threshold (6. November 2018)

Es gibt Fotos des Objektes. Das sieht absolut nicht nach einem "Sonnensegel" aus.
Und niemand kann sagen, ob das Objekt eine massive Struktur hat oder ein Hohlkörper ist. Abgesehen davon ist es inzwischen zu weit von der Erde entfernt um es weiter untersuchen zu können.
Und da es das Sonnensystem wieder verlassen wird, spielt es an sich auch keine Rolle.
Wie müsste denn ein Sonnensegel aussehen?


----------



## Adi1 (6. November 2018)

Ein von Aliens geschaffenes Objekt innerhalb von einem Radius von ca. 100 Lj.,

halte ich für sehr unwahrscheinlich,

selbst das Keppler-Teleskop hat da keine Planeten entdeckt,

welche nur annäherd erdähnliche Bedingungen bieten würden.

Obwohl, alle Daten sind noch lange nicht ausgewertet.


----------



## compisucher (6. November 2018)

Nicht wirklich gute Fotos - ein Lichtpunkt - mehr gibt es nicht.
Die Längenschätzungen basieren alleinig auf Albedomessungen und Rotationsannahmen:
1I/ʻOumuamua – Wikipedia
Das ist eines der besten Fotos:
Interstellar Object 'Oumuamua Could Be a Comet in Disguise

Doch, es ist kein fester Körper - das ergaben die oben angefügten Berechnungen.
Ein Körper mit dem ca. Aufbau eines Kometen oder Asteroiden hätte eine andere Flugbahn gehabt und nicht minimal die Austrittsbahn aus dem Sonnensystem verändert.
Es muss zumindest so leicht sein, dass Sonnenwind den Körper messbar beeinflusst, das ist ja gerade das irritative Ergebniss der Untersuchung.

Ich darf zitieren:

Thesis 1:
If radiation pressure is the accelerating
force, then ‘Oumuamua represents a new class of thin
interstellar material, either produced naturally,through a yet
unknown process in the ISM or in proto-planetary disks, or of
an artificial origin.

Thesis 2:
Considering an artificial origin, one possibility is that
‘Oumuamua is a lightsail, floating in interstellar space as a debris
from an advanced technological equipment (Loeb 2018).
Lightsails with similar dimensions have been designed and
constructed by our own civilization, including the IKAROS
project and the Starshot Initiative2


@Adi:
Das muss nicht zwangsweise innerhalb von 100 LJ seinen Ursprung haben, dat Teil könnte schon hunderte von Millionen von Jahren durchs all düsen...


----------



## Threshold (6. November 2018)

compisucher schrieb:


> @Adi:
> Das muss nicht zwangsweise innerhalb von 100 LJ seinen Ursprung haben, dat Teil könnte schon hunderte von Millionen von Jahren durchs all düsen...



Nicht wenn es künstlichen Ursprungs ist.


----------



## compisucher (6. November 2018)

Wieso das nicht?
Unsere Galaxis hat mutmaßlich > 13 Mrd. Jahre auf dem Buckel, die galaktische Scheibe ca. 9-10 Mrd. Jahre.
Unser Sonnensystem "nur" 5 Mrd. Jahre alt.
Dazwischen ist massig + realistisch Zeit, gefühlt locker 2-4 Mrd. Jahre, dass aus vorhergehenden Supernovaes mittelalte Sternenpops entstehen konnten.
Ein paar hundert Mio. Jahre sind da nix.
Ist eh meine Hauptvermutung, dass es sicherlich intelligentes Leben da draußen gibt , geben wird oder gab, aber eben nur nicht zu unserer Zeit.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. November 2018)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Nö, soviele werden es nicht werden,
> 
> so ein schnelles Wirtschaftswachstum wird es gar nicht geben,
> 
> ...



Damit es mehr Menschen werden, müssen nur sehr wenige Bedürfnisse befriedigt werden. Solange kein akuter Hunger herrscht, vermehrt sich _Homo sapiens_.




Threshold schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass man um das Jahr 2050 schon erste Anzeichen hat, denn ich kann nicht erkennen, dass sich die Menschen darauf einigen können, den Klimawandel abzuwenden.
> Deutschland feuert ja mehr CO2 raus als noch vor ein paar Jahren. Der Reiseverkehr per Flugzeug steigt immer weiter -- und gerade der Flugverkehr tötet das Klima sprichwörtlich.
> Und solange es Leute wie Trump und Co gibt, die eh alles ignorieren, wird das munter so weiter gehen.



"Klimawandel abwenden"? Die Menschheit hat bereits heute >60% des Klimapuffers, den man sich hätte gönnen können, ausgereizt und wir haben es nicht einmal geschaft, die einfachsten Gegenmaßnahmen zu ergreifen. Zum abwenden ist es zu spät, begrenzen ist nur noch ein theoretische Möglichkeit, die einen Austausch der halben Menschheit über Nacht gegen bessere Menschen erfordern würde. Ich persönlich wäre nicht überrascht, wenn wir die +1,5 K, die wir hochundheilig nie überschreiten wollen bereits 2050, spätestens 2060 reißen. Ob es dann bis 2100 +4 oder +5 oder noch deutlich mehr werden hängt von Verstärkungsprozessen ab, von denen wir gerade mal den Hauch einer Ahnung haben. Und erste Anzeichen für Probleme hatten wir zur Jahrtausendwende, erste Anzeichen dass was im Gange ist in den 70er/80ern. Da brauchst du definitiv nicht bis 2050 warten.
Das alles ändert aber nichts daran, dass Menschen gerne mehr Menschen machen und sich davon nur sehr schwer abhalten lassen (s.o.). Deswegen würde ich damit rechnen, dass die Weltbevölkerung auch nach dem verbreiteten auftreten großer Probleme noch 1-2 Jahrzehnte weiterwächst. Mein Tipp: Bis 2040 geht es im globalen Schnitt noch bergauf mit dem Lebensstandard, ab 2060 werden überall die sich akkumulierenden negativen Folgen die Produktivität überflügeln und für ein allgemeines absinken sorgen und gegen 2070 sind dann so große Teile der Welt soweit abgesunken, dass die globale Sterblichkeitsrate die bis dahin stetig gestiegene Geburtenrate überflügelt. Bereits vorher dürfte sich aber die globale Alterstruktur deutlich verjüngen - in den nächsten Jahrzehnten dürfte die Verbreitung medizinisches Wissens und grundlegender Hygiene-Konzepte sowie einfacher Medikamente die Kindersterblichkeit weiter verringern, aber ab Mitte des Jahrhunderts werden Hunger, hohe Temperaturen und vor allem die physischen Belastungen der einhergehenden Fluchtbewegungen und Kriege die Altersterblichkeit in weiten Teilen der Welt drastisch ansteigen lassen. Deswegen rechne ich auch mit einem relativ lange anhaltenden Momentum in der Bevölkerungsentwicklung - zwar wird es schon 2060 in vielen Teilen der Welt weniger lebensfreundlich sein als heute, aber es werden relativ und durch die bis dahin gewachsene Bevölkerung erst recht absolut wesentlich mehr Frauen in gebährfähigem Alter auf dem Planeten leben. 




compisucher schrieb:


> Nice,
> Forscher haben versucht, die Masse von Oumuamua zu berechnen und sind zu einem überraschenden Ergebnis gekommen.
> Es könnte sich auch um ein antikes Alien-Sonnensegel gehandelt haben.
> Ausführlicher Originalbericht in englisch incl. Berechnungen?
> ...



Bin ich der einzige, der Festigkeitsanalysen in dem Paper vermisst? Abbremsung durch Kollisionen und Materialverlust durch Verdampfen mögen ja bei Berechnungen für Asteroiden die spannenste Fragen sein, aber wenn ich ein 0,9 mm dickes Objekt mit 300000 km/h durch interstellaren Staub rasen lasse, dann erwarte ich vor alleme eine Erklärung wie ein paar Jahrmillionen später am andere Ende etwas anderes als schweizer Käse rauskommen soll. Und selbst wenn man ein paar Löcher tolleriert, sind Analysen der Eigenschwingung und -faltung nach so einer Kollision der logische nächste Schritt und die Festigkeitsanalysen der Zugbelastung wurden auch nur für uniforme, homogene Körper durchgeführt, was ein Sonnensegel spätestens nach der ersten Kollision aber eben nicht mehr wäre.

Will jetzt nicht überheblich wirken, aber für mich spekulieren da Astrophysiker über raumfahrttechnische Fragen und beweisen nur, dass es sich um zwei verschiedene Wissenschaften handelt.




Threshold schrieb:


> Es gibt Fotos des Objektes. Das sieht absolut nicht nach einem "Sonnensegel" aus.



Da hast du recht. Die Fotos sehen samt und sonders aus wie "weißer Punkt auf schwarzem Grund" oder alternativ "grauer Punkt auf schwarzem Grund"


----------



## compisucher (7. November 2018)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzige, der Festigkeitsanalysen in dem Paper vermisst? Abbremsung durch Kollisionen und Materialverlust durch Verdampfen mögen ja bei Berechnungen für Asteroiden die spannenste Fragen sein, aber wenn ich ein 0,9 mm dickes Objekt mit 300000 km/h durch interstellaren Staub rasen lasse, dann erwarte ich vor alleme eine Erklärung wie ein paar Jahrmillionen später am andere Ende etwas anderes als schweizer Käse rauskommen soll. Und selbst wenn man ein paar Löcher tolleriert, sind Analysen der Eigenschwingung und -faltung nach so einer Kollision der logische nächste Schritt und die Festigkeitsanalysen der Zugbelastung wurden auch nur für uniforme, homogene Körper durchgeführt, was ein Sonnensegel spätestens nach der ersten Kollision aber eben nicht mehr wäre.
> Will jetzt nicht überheblich wirken, aber für mich spekulieren da Astrophysiker über raumfahrttechnische Fragen und beweisen nur, dass es sich um zwei verschiedene Wissenschaften handelt.



Merci für diesen Beitrag, ruyven_macaran,
du hast genau den Schwachpunkt meiner Begeisterung erkannt und benannt.
Ich kann leider nicht wirklich alle Berechnungen "nachvollziehen", hier habe ich einfach zu wenig Hintergrundwissen, muss mich primär auf den Textteil und die hier dargelegten Infos verlassen und war gespannt auf eine entsprechende Meinung.
Wie oben schon herauskopiert, gibt es ja zwei Möglichkeiten der Körperbeschaffenheit:
1. ein eher exotisches, derzeit unbekanntes  Material, dass nicht den gängigen Modellen von der natürlichen Entstehung solcher Himmelskörpern entspricht = was könnte so leicht und gleichzeitig so groß sein?
2. die Hypothese, dass es ein künstlich hergestelltes Objekt ist (ob es nun ein "Sonnensegel" ist, lasse ich jetzt einfach mal im Raum stehen) = welcher Zweck könnte dieses Objekt haben?

Immerhin haben wir den gemessenen und unbestreitbaren Fakt, dass das Objekt (sofern es keinen Eigenantrieb hat ) eine Kursänderung vorgenommen hat, das ca. der Energiemenge entspricht, dass es mit dem Sonnenwind auf dem Kurs mitbekommen hat.

Im scienceblog wird in den Kommentaren diskutiert, ob es sich nicht evtl. um einen komplett ausgebeuteten Kometen (Rohstoffgewinnung) einer Alien-Ziv. handelt, 
die was Größeres in deren System gebastelt haben und nicht verwerteten "Schrott" zum Schutze derer Strukturen einfach aus dem System herausbeschleunigt haben.
Ein ursprünglicher Komet, der zu ca. 80% ausgebeutet wäre, würde wieder in die ermittelte Masse passen und wäre so leicht, dass unser Sonnenwind ihn beeinflussen konnte.
Dass das Teil nach weisderteufelwielange dann bei uns aufgetaucht war, wäre dann vollkommener Zufall.
Diese Hypothese fand ich auch spannend und ist u. U. sogar realistischer, wie ein micrometerdickes Sonnensegel, das halb zusammengefaltet durchs All düst.

Ich finde es nur schade, dass wir theoretisch die techn. Möglichkeiten hätten, ein solch exotische Objekt zu untersuchen, wir aber das Geld auf der Erde lieber für Dinge ausgeben, um uns gegenseitig umzubringen.

Ich bin überzeugt davon, dass die Nachricht "da draussen gibt es tatsächlich noch andere" nachhaltig die Menschheit (zumindest die wissenschaftliche und politische Elite) beeinflussen würde.
Entweder um uns "vor der Gefahr da draussen" vorzubereiten oder noch mehr aktiv "nach den anderen zu suchen".


----------



## RyzA (7. November 2018)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Klimawandel abwenden"? Die Menschheit hat bereits heute >60% des Klimapuffers, den man sich hätte gönnen können, ausgereizt und wir haben es nicht einmal geschaft, die einfachsten Gegenmaßnahmen zu ergreifen. Zum abwenden ist es zu spät, begrenzen ist nur noch ein theoretische Möglichkeit, die einen Austausch der halben Menschheit über Nacht gegen bessere Menschen erfordern würde. Ich persönlich wäre nicht überrascht, wenn wir die +1,5 K, die wir hochundheilig nie überschreiten wollen bereits 2050, spätestens 2060 reißen. Ob es dann bis 2100 +4 oder +5 oder noch deutlich mehr werden hängt von Verstärkungsprozessen ab, von denen wir gerade mal den Hauch einer Ahnung haben. Und erste Anzeichen für Probleme hatten wir zur Jahrtausendwende, erste Anzeichen dass was im Gange ist in den 70er/80ern. Da brauchst du definitiv nicht bis 2050 warten.
> Das alles ändert aber nichts daran, dass Menschen gerne mehr Menschen machen und sich davon nur sehr schwer abhalten lassen (s.o.). Deswegen würde ich damit rechnen, dass die Weltbevölkerung auch nach dem verbreiteten auftreten großer Probleme noch 1-2 Jahrzehnte weiterwächst. Mein Tipp: Bis 2040 geht es im globalen Schnitt noch bergauf mit dem Lebensstandard, ab 2060 werden überall die sich akkumulierenden negativen Folgen die Produktivität überflügeln und für ein allgemeines absinken sorgen und gegen 2070 sind dann so große Teile der Welt soweit abgesunken, dass die globale Sterblichkeitsrate die bis dahin stetig gestiegene Geburtenrate überflügelt. Bereits vorher dürfte sich aber die globale Alterstruktur deutlich verjüngen - in den nächsten Jahrzehnten dürfte die Verbreitung medizinisches Wissens und grundlegender Hygiene-Konzepte sowie einfacher Medikamente die Kindersterblichkeit weiter verringern, aber ab Mitte des Jahrhunderts werden Hunger, hohe Temperaturen und vor allem die physischen Belastungen der einhergehenden Fluchtbewegungen und Kriege die Altersterblichkeit in weiten Teilen der Welt drastisch ansteigen lassen. Deswegen rechne ich auch mit einem relativ lange anhaltenden Momentum in der Bevölkerungsentwicklung - zwar wird es schon 2060 in vielen Teilen der Welt weniger lebensfreundlich sein als heute, aber es werden relativ und durch die bis dahin gewachsene Bevölkerung erst recht absolut wesentlich mehr Frauen in gebährfähigem Alter auf dem Planeten leben.


Ich denke auch das es sich so ähnlich abspielen wird. Die Anzahl der Klimaflüchtlinge wird drastisch zunehmen.
Und der allgemeine Lebensstandard sinken.


----------



## Threshold (7. November 2018)

compisucher schrieb:


> herausbeschleunigt haben.



Wie denn?


----------



## compisucher (7. November 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie denn?



Keine Ahnung, mit einem Raketenmotor, kurzer Schubimpuls zur Bahnänderung und dann per swing-by um deren Sonne herum, so wie wir es machen würden?

Ist im Rahmen einer Spekulation eines künstlich ausgehöhlten  Asteroiden und im Kontext, dass es Baustrukturen von Aliens im Wege rumstand zu sehen.
Ist genau so zutreffend, oder auch nicht, wie das Sonnensegel und soll alleinig eine Annahme sein, um die ungewöhnlich geringe Masse/Dichte und Form des Körpers zu erklären.

Der Forschungsansatz: unbekannte Materie mit außergewöhnlicher Dichte, die sich nicht mit der anerkannten Enstehungstheorie solcher Asteroiden in Einklang bringen lässt, ist genau so unbefriedigend.

Wie du schon richtiger Weise weiter oben angemerkt hast, ist dat Teil leider schon wieder weit weg, als dass wir nachschauen könnten.

Völlig egal, ob natürlich oder künstlich wäre es sicherlich interessant gewesen, das Ding näher zu untersuchen - große Chance verpasst....

Interessant fand ich die auch gerade aufgetauchte Idee, dass es die Überreste eines Crashes von zwei (Proto-)Planeten gewesen sein könnten.
Die Dichte entspräche angeblich ca.  dem Kern eines Neptun-Planeten (nur abgeschrieben - selbst keinen Plan) und der Energieimpuls, dass das Teil durch den interstellaren Raum fliegt, wäre auch durch die Kollision erzeugbar.
Und die Form wäre durch die Eigenrotation und die Plastizität von gefrorenem Methan erklärbar.
Klingt auch nicht aus der Welt und würde wieder in Richtung "natürlichen" Ursprung  führen.


----------



## Adi1 (7. November 2018)

compisucher schrieb:


> Wieso das nicht?
> Unsere Galaxis hat mutmaßlich > 13 Mrd. Jahre auf dem Buckel, die galaktische Scheibe ca. 9-10 Mrd. Jahre.
> Unser Sonnensystem "nur" 5 Mrd. Jahre alt.
> Dazwischen ist massig + realistisch Zeit, gefühlt locker 2-4 Mrd. Jahre, dass aus vorhergehenden Supernovaes mittelalte Sternenpops entstehen konnten.
> ...



Ganz einfach,

wenn es künstliche Ursprungs wäre,

dann würde es sicherlich keine Mrd. an Jahren durchhalten.


----------



## compisucher (7. November 2018)

Moooment, adi1 

Ausgangspunkt war meine spekulative Aussage, dass das Objekt nicht zwangsweise erst ein paar tausend, sondern vielleicht ein paar hundert Mio. Jahre auf dem Buckel hat.
Das ist auch eine ordentliche Zahl, aber eben nicht eine Mrd. oder mehr.

Was ich damit sagen wollte ist, das es problemlos + evtl. eine Vollumdrehung der galaktischen Scheibe mitgemacht haben könnte. z. B. eben 250 Mio. Jahre.
Mir ist durchaus bewußt, dass die galaktische Strahlung und andere Einflüsse auf das Objekt eingewirkt haben.
Und wenn es künstlichen Ursprungs war, durchaus wie ein Schweizer Käse aussehen könnte, wir alle aber kaum die Auswirkungen auf ein uns unbekanntes Material auf so ein langen Zeitraum vorhersagen können.

Ein vielleicht hinkendes Beispiel aus der Paläontologie:
Trotz vollkommener Versteinerung  von Zähnen lassen sich mit den heutigen Untersuchungstechniken molekulare eingebettete Reste von DNA bis ca. 150 Mio. Jahre feststellen, darüber hinaus nicht mehr.
Das Zeugs ist/war komplex organisch und ist eben über diesen Zeitraum nicht komplett verschwunden. Ab 150 Mio. Jahre scheint so eine Grenze zu sein, bei der selbst die allerletzten Überreste dann nicht mehr auffindbar sind.

Projiziert man das nun auf ein künstlich hergestelltes Objekt im Weltraum, so spricht doch alles mit einer hohen Wahrscheinlichkeit dafür, dass sicherlich nicht mehr funktionierende und evtl. auch nicht mehr erkennbare Strukturen doch eine gewaltige "Lebenszeit" haben.

Ich möchte an der Stelle betonen, dass es ja nicht meine Idee mit dem Sonnensegel war, sondern die von 
Shmuel Bialy: https://sbialy.wixsite.com/astro
und Abraham Loeb: Professor Abraham (Avi) Loeb
vom Harvard Smithsonian Center for Astrophysics.

Gerade Prof. Loeb ist jetzt nicht gerade ein Nobody in der Astrophsik, sondern einer der wohl besten 10 auf der Welt, die haben ja immerhin auch einen Ruf zu verlieren und werden normalerweise mit Spekulationen ganz vorsichtig umgehen.


----------



## Adi1 (7. November 2018)

Da haben wir wohl etwas vorbeigeredet. 

Zitat:
"Der Forschungsansatz: unbekannte Materie mit außergewöhnlicher Dichte,  die sich nicht mit der anerkannten Enstehungstheorie solcher Asteroiden  in Einklang bringen lässt, ist genau so unbefriedigend."

Das ist richtig,

aber vlt. bringt ja dieser etwas Licht in die Welt der Unwissenden

Erich von Daeniken – Wikipedia


----------



## compisucher (7. November 2018)

Nee jetzt, das muss nicht sein und hatten wir erst vor kurzem hier...   

Ich verteidige das nicht aufs Blut, sondern fand den Ansatz in einer wissenschaftlichen Arbeit interessant.

Der Ansatz der im Scienceblog gerade diskutiert wird, dass es eine Art "plastisches Methaneis mit erheblichen Helium oder Wasserstoffeinschlüssen und mit einer organischen Staubschicht bedeckt" ist, 
klingt um so glaubwürdiger, je länger die Helden da drüben fachsimpeln (ohne es in Gänze zu verstehen, jetzt schmeissen sie sich auch noch Formeln um die Ohren  )


----------



## Threshold (7. November 2018)

compisucher schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, mit einem Raketenmotor, kurzer Schubimpuls zur Bahnänderung und dann per swing-by um deren Sonne herum, so wie wir es machen würden?



Ohne Triebwerk?


----------



## compisucher (7. November 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ohne Triebwerk?



Oje, du stellst aber Fragen, werter Threshold 
Ich habe ja Raketenmotor geschrieben = Triebwerk.

Aber lassen wir mal spekulativ spinnen, was passiert sein könnte.
Die Herren Aliens bauen in ihrem System wahlweise ein Generationenraumschiff oder eine Art Dyson-Sphäre oder oder irgendwas, was wir uns nicht vorstellen können.

Eventuell gibt es in deren System auch eine Art Asteroidengürtel und die denken sich...  -  Hey, bevor wir das ganze Baumaterial von unserem Heimatplaneten ins All transportieren, lass uns unseren Astro-Gürtel hierfür ausbeuten.

Gesagt, getan.
Also bauen die in jahrzehntelanger Fleißarbeit Raumfabriken auf, um die Rohstoffe sinnvoll (aus deren Sicht) zu verwerten.
Die Asteroiden manövrieren sie mittels Ionentriebwerken zu den Fabriken (oder umgekehrt), kratzen alles an Elementen heraus, was brauchbar ist und übrig bleibt ein mehr oder weniger hohler Rest aus irgendwas nicht weiter Verwertbaren - wahlweise Staub, Eis aus verschiedenen Stoffen usw.

Unser Asteroidenfreund, der uns vor kurzem besuchte, ist dem nächsten abzubauenden Asteroiden "im Weg" und weiter verwerten kann man es auch nicht und das örtliche Raumfahrtprogramm sollte auch noch ungehindert weiter laufen, außerdem stört es die Ästhetik der Aliens, wenn sowas herumflaggt.

Also schnallt man dem Ding ein kleines Ionentriebwerk auf, sagt dem Tower, die stellare Flugroute 08/15 ist die nächsten 25 Jahre blockiert und bremst das Teil so ab, dass es finaly im engen Bogen um deren Sonne swingt und auf nimmerwiedersehen in den Tiefen des Raumes verschwindet.

Davor hat man längst das Ionentriebwerk abgekoppelt, welches wahlweise die nächsten 100 Jahre Alien-Touristen zum nächsten Highlight im System befördert oder schon wieder den nächsten Brocken am Haken hat, oder, oder oder....

50.000 oder 500.000 oder 5.000.000 oder 50.000.000 oder 500.000.000 Jahre später sauste der Brocken zu unserem Erstaunen durch unser System und alle wundern sich, warum er so leicht ist und so ne komische Form hat.


Und wenn es doch ein Raumsegel ist oder war....?
Meist schleppt so ein Raumsegel ja was...
Wir haben aber nix gesehen...
Weil  es so weit weg war?
Weil es so klein ist?
Weil die Fracht vorher abgetrennt wurde - absichtlich? Unfall?
Weil "die Fracht" vor Eintritt in unser System eine leichte Kurskorrektur gemacht hat und hofft, die Aliens namens Menschen schauen nur auf das große, zerschlissene komische Ding und bemerken den "Frachtcontainer" nicht?
Wer weiss...
In dem Fall könnte so ein Alien-Artefakt u. U. näher sein, als uns lieb ist und uns vielleicht sogar gerade "zusehen", wie wir hier in den Compi tippen...

Ich glaube, ich mach jetzt mal das Fenster zu und zieh die Vorhänge vor....


----------



## RyzA (8. November 2018)

compisucher schrieb:


> Und wenn es doch ein Raumsegel ist oder war....?
> Meist schleppt so ein Raumsegel ja was...
> Wir haben aber nix gesehen...
> Weil  es so weit weg war?
> ...



Ein Raumsegel macht wirklich wenig Sinn. Wie schon geschrieben wurde... bei dem was da draussen rumschwirrt ist das ruckzuck durchlöchert wie ein Schweizer Käse.


----------



## Threshold (8. November 2018)

Wozu braucht ein Sonnensegel extra ein Triebwerk?
Das Sonnensegel selbst ist ja der Antrieb. Zumindest ist das das Prinzip dahinter.
Nur funktioniert ein Sonnensegel nur dann, wenn der Druck des Sterns darauf hoch genug ist.
Und welche Geschwindigkeit kann ein Flugobjekt mit einem Sonnensegel maximal erreichen?
Und ist es überhaupt in der Lage das eigene Sonnensystem zu verlassen? Wie hoch muss also die dritte kosmische Geschwindigkeit sein?
Und selbst wenn es das Sonnensystem verlassen kann -- wie ist ein Sonnensegel in der Lage, einen anderen Stern zu erreichen?


----------



## compisucher (8. November 2018)

Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass irgendein Körper (ich nehme jetzt mal bewußt nicht das Segel in den Mund) auf einer Flugroute von 10 Lichtjahren bei einer durchschnittlichen Partikeldichte von 10hoch6 Teilchen pro Kubikmeter im interstellaren Raum ernsthaft auch nur einen Kratzer abbekommt, ist kurz vor einem 0-Ereignis. 
Was aber sehr entscheidend ist, dürfte die hohe Strahlendosis sein.
Wir können nur theoretisch ermitteln, welche Auswirkungen es hat.
Ich habe mal wo gelesen (finde aber den link gerade nicht), dass in 1 Mio. Jahren die interstellare Strahlung bei einem Gesteinsplanetoiden/Astereoiden usw. 2 Micrometer Schichtdicke in flüchtigen Staub verwandeln würde.

Keine Ahnung, wie lange die z. B. von uns verwendeten Materialien für Sonnensegel sich da draussen halten würden:
Sonnensegel (Raumfahrt) – Wikipedia
Das Mylar ist extrem reisfest, wie ich aus meinem Rettungskoffer aus dem Auto her kenne:
Biaxial orientierte Polyester-Folie – Wikipedia


----------



## RyzA (8. November 2018)

compisucher schrieb:


> Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass irgendein Körper (ich nehme jetzt mal bewußt nicht das Segel in den Mund) auf einer Flugroute von 10 Lichtjahren bei einer durchschnittlichen Partikeldichte von 10hoch6 Teilchen pro Kubikmeter im interstellaren Raum ernsthaft auch nur einen Kratzer abbekommt, ist kurz vor einem 0-Ereignis.


Aber nicht innerhalb von Sonnensystemen.


----------



## Threshold (8. November 2018)

Ich finde es sowieso immer erstaunlich, dass sich bei Star Trek überhaupt irgendwelche Raumschiffe getroffen haben. 

Jedenfalls ist die Materiedichte im interstellaren Raum so dünn, dass da nichts passiert. Die ISS selbst ist ja gegen kosmische Strahlung abgeschirmt -- zumindest die wichtigen Systeme.
Ich kann mich erinnern, dass der Alexander Gerst mal davon gesprochen hat, dass die privaten Laptops der Astronauten schon mal Opfer kosmischer Strahlung geworden sind und dann kaputt waren.
Sonden sind ja entsprechend eingepackt, auch um eine gleichbleibende Temperatur im Inneren zu bewahren. 
Ein Sonnensegel selbst ist aber jetzt keine Elektronik, die besonders geschützt werden muss.
Wie das aber mit dem Verschleiß aussieht, wird sicher keiner wirklich beurteilen können.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Aber nicht innerhalb von Sonnensystemen. Oder Galaxien.
> Ausserhalb von Galaxien vielleicht.



Auch da nicht. Selbst innerhalb des Sonnensystems ist das Vakuum schon echt klasse. Sowas könnten wir im Labor nicht herstellen.
Lustig ist ja in dem Zusammenhang, dass die Flacherdler immer behaupten, dass niemand die Erde verlassen könnte, weil die Temperatur in der Ionosphäre 2000 Grad beträgt und da ja alles sofort schmelzen würde.


----------



## RyzA (8. November 2018)

Ich muß mich korrigieren... ich habe interstellaren mit intergalaktischen Raum verwechselt.

Interstellarer Raum – Wikipedia

Und die Materiedichte müßte im inter*planetaren* Raum höher sein wenn ich mich nicht irre.
Da schwirren auch Gesteinsbrocken von Asteoriden usw rum.


----------



## Threshold (8. November 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Da schwirren auch Gesteinsbrocken von Asteoriden usw rum.



Aber nicht in den Massen, die man immer annimmt.


----------



## compisucher (8. November 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wozu braucht ein Sonnensegel extra ein Triebwerk?
> Das Sonnensegel selbst ist ja der Antrieb. Zumindest ist das das Prinzip dahinter.
> Nur funktioniert ein Sonnensegel nur dann, wenn der Druck des Sterns darauf hoch genug ist.
> Und welche Geschwindigkeit kann ein Flugobjekt mit einem Sonnensegel maximal erreichen?
> ...



Du solltest bitte den ganzen Text im Kontext lesen.
Das eine ist ein hypothetisch ausgehöhlter Asteroid (ob durch Aliens oder Natur sei jetzt mal dahingestellt) um die ungewöhnliche Leichtigkeit des Körpers zu erklären (Grundannahme Asteroid)
Und da gibts zwei Szenarien, die eine habe ich mit den Aliens skizzieren und da bedarf es schlichtweg irgend einen Antrieb um einen Asteroiden aus seiner Umlaufbahn zu werfen.
Und wenn es sein natürliches Ereignis gewesen ist, bedarf es gleichermaßen die Energie eines swing-by an einer Sonne, weil sonst bekommt nothing genügend Dampf um aus einem Sonnensystem abzuhauen.

Das Sonnensegel habe ich in diesem Kontext gar nicht thematisiert, sondern da wird lediglich darüber gesprochen, in wie weit irgend ein Material lange genug den interstellaren Raum aushalten kann = keine Ahnung

Unter "Konzept" im Wicki-link kannst du selbst abschätzen, wie viel speed man mit einem Sonnensegel erreichen kann.

Und wenn dat Ding ja mal im interstellaren Raum unterwegs ist, was spricht dagegen, dass es so lange es das Material aushält, für ewig herumfliegt und per Zufall sich zu uns verirrt?
Klar ist es in der Lage irgendeinen anderen Stern zu erreichen, werden unsere Voyager 1 & Co. ja auch irgendwann mal - nur eine Frage der Zeit.


----------



## Threshold (8. November 2018)

Ein ausgehöhlter Astderoid?
Jetzt geht aber die Phantasie mit dir durch.


----------



## RyzA (8. November 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber nicht in den Massen, die man immer annimmt.


Nicht? Kuiperguertel – Wikipedia


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (8. November 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ein ausgehöhlter Astderoid?
> Jetzt geht aber die Phantasie mit dir durch.



Warum? Wäre doch die einfachste Methode, wenn der Asteroid stabil genug ist. Andererseits würde ja ein Plasmaschild und ein Raktenantrieb reichen. Müsste nur dann ein Antrieb sein, der Bewegungsenergie 100%ig in die Erforderliche Antriebsenergie umwandelt.


----------



## compisucher (8. November 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ein ausgehöhlter Asteroid?
> Jetzt geht aber die Phantasie mit dir durch.



Es ist genau so irrsinnig wie ein Sonnensegel oder exotische Materie 
Insofern bin ich in guter Gesellschaft... 


Ich denke, an dieser Stelle darf man durchaus etwas techn.-wissenschaftl. spekulieren.

Ich meine, selbst wir hier machen uns schon rudimentär Gedanken darüber, ob man die Rohstoffe aus dem Sonnensystem abbaut, statt alles mit Raketen von der Erde hochzuschleppen:
Asteroidenbergbau – Wikipedia
oder
Nasa will mit Unternehmen Rohstoffe vom Mond abbauen - manager magazin
oder
Rohstoffe im Asteroidenguertel Teil 2 (da ist im übrigen ein "Thruster" abgebildet, ein ankoppelbarer Raketenmotor, damit man die Asteroiden herumschubsen kann)

Somit sind Sonnensegel und Rohstoffabbau im All techn.-wissenschaftliche Diskussionsthemen, die nix mit Fantasie zu tun haben.

Warum sollten Aliens auf ähnlicher technologischer Entwicklungsstufe nicht auf die selben Gedanken kommen?
Vielleicht plagen/plagten die genau die gleichen Probleme wie wir: Überbevölkerung, Rohstoffknappheit, Kriege,Umweltkatastrophen etc. pp.

Wie würden wir künftig darauf reagieren? Wie reagieren spekulativ Aliens darauf?
Die Option, im Weltraum ein zweites "Zivilisationsstandbein" aufzubauen, sei es für Eliten, die sich retten wollen oder Siedler, kann irgendwann auch finanziell interessant werden, wenn nur die Not auf dem Heimatplaneten zu groß wird.


----------



## Adi1 (8. November 2018)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Warum? Andererseits würde ja ein Plasmaschild und ein Raktenantrieb reichen.



Raketenantrieb ok.

Wie soll denn aber ein Plasmaschild funktionieren?


----------



## Threshold (8. November 2018)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Wie soll denn aber ein Plasmaschild funktionieren?



Du brauchst ein Magnetfeld.
Das Magnetfeld der Erde lenkt die elektrisch geladenen Teilchen der Sonne ab.
Man bräuchte also das Magnetfeld der Erde, komprimiert auf die Größe eines Raumschiffes.


----------



## Adi1 (8. November 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du brauchst ein Magnetfeld.
> Das Magnetfeld der Erde lenkt die elektrisch geladenen Teilchen der Sonne ab.
> Man bräuchte also das Magnetfeld der Erde, komprimiert auf die Größe eines Raumschiffes.



Das ist mir schon klar. 

Wie soll das aber technisch funktionieren?

Ich sehe schon,

Star Treck hat hier etwas durcheinander gebracht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. November 2018)

Magnetfelder deren Dichte das der Erde bei weitem überschreiten finden sich an jedem Kühlschrank zu hauf. Wenn man geladene Teilchen nicht in mehreren 100 km Entfernung über einer Planetenoberfläche ablenken will, sondern sich mit 100 cm vor einem Raumschiff zufrieden gibt, sollte das technisch gut machbar sein. Das Problem sind ungeladene Teilchen (und elektromagnetische Strahlung).


b2t (oder so ähnlich):
Kennt jemand eine Beispielrechnung zum "hohlen Asteroiden"? Abgesehen vom irreführenden Namen könnte ich mir diverse Mechanismen vorstellen (auch natürliche) wie sowas entsteht und wie es auf die jetzt beobachte Umlaufbahn kommt. Was ich mir aber nicht vorstellen kann: Wie so ein Objekt das Masse-Oberflächeverhältnis einer 0,9 mm dicken Folie erreichen kann. Und dabei dann auch noch stabiler sein soll als letztere. Das ist in meinen Augen die viel größere Frage: Wir kennen kein Material, dass auch nährungsweise die errechneten Parameter erfüllen würde und auch nur die paar Jahre der Flugbahn innerhalb unseres Materiereichen sonnensystems überleben würde, geschweige denn mehrere Jahrmillionen quer durch die Galaxie rasen könnte, ohne sich in einen kompakten Schrotthaufen zu verwandeln (oder in kleinste Teile aufzulösen).

Daraus folgt für mich eigentlich direkt: Entweder die Rechnungen stimmen nicht (und das möchte ich nicht mal ausschließen - wir reden vom schnellsten je beobachteten Objekt der Auswirkungen des Sonnenwindes auf es) oder unsere Beobachtungen sind fehlerbehaftet. (Was in Anbetracht der sehr kurzen Beobachtungszeit und dem Objekt nicht im geringsten angemessenen Auflösung auch nicht unwahrscheinlich erscheint). In beiden Fällen wissen wir nur, dass wir nichts wissen und es möglicherweise ein stink normaler Haufen Steine ist. Oder romulanischer Prototyp mit ausgefallener Tarnvorrichtung.


----------



## Threshold (9. November 2018)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Magnetfelder deren Dichte das der Erde bei weitem überschreiten finden sich an jedem Kühlschrank zu hauf. Wenn man geladene Teilchen nicht in mehreren 100 km Entfernung über einer Planetenoberfläche ablenken will, sondern sich mit 100 cm vor einem Raumschiff zufrieden gibt, sollte das technisch gut machbar sein. Das Problem sind ungeladene Teilchen (und elektromagnetische Strahlung).



Kann denn das Magnetfeld des Kühlschranks kosmische Partikelstrahlung ablenken?


----------



## Adi1 (9. November 2018)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Magnetfelder deren Dichte das der Erde bei weitem überschreiten finden sich an jedem Kühlschrank zu hauf. Wenn man geladene Teilchen nicht in mehreren 100 km Entfernung über einer Planetenoberfläche ablenken will, sondern sich mit 100 cm vor einem Raumschiff zufrieden gibt, sollte das technisch gut machbar sein. Das Problem sind ungeladene Teilchen (und elektromagnetische Strahlung).
> .



Das möchte ich mal sehen,

wie das technisch machbar wäre.

Aber die hast recht, dass größte Problem wird

wohl die Abschirmung von Gammastrahlen sein.


----------



## Threshold (9. November 2018)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Das möchte ich mal sehen,
> 
> wie das technisch machbar wäre.
> 
> ...



Man müsste eben was haben, mit dem die Strahlung super in Wechselwirkung treten kann, sodass sie auf diesem Weg Energie verliert.


----------



## Threshold (9. November 2018)

Sehr informatives Video.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XA8rZhmwLqc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Adi1 (10. November 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Man müsste eben was haben, mit dem die Strahlung super in Wechselwirkung treten kann, sodass sie auf diesem Weg Energie verliert.



Leider gibt es halt physikalische Gesetze,

diese konnte auch Einstein nicht aushebeln.


----------



## Threshold (10. November 2018)

Du musst eben ein Material haben, das sehr dicht ist. Bei einer hohen Dichte trifft ein Gamma Photon ständig auf ein Atom und kann so Energie abgeben.
Das ist ja auch das Prinzip von Strahlung. Strahlung kühlt.


----------



## Adi1 (10. November 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du musst eben ein Material haben, das sehr dicht ist. Bei einer hohen Dichte trifft ein Gamma Photon ständig auf ein Atom und kann so Energie abgeben./QUOTE]
> 
> Was hat denn die Dichte mit der Strahlung zu tun?


----------



## Gimmick (10. November 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du musst eben ein Material haben, das sehr dicht ist. Bei einer hohen Dichte trifft ein Gamma Photon ständig auf ein Atom und kann so Energie abgeben.
> Das ist ja auch das Prinzip von Strahlung. Strahlung kühlt.



Ich weiß jetzt nicht auswendig wie hoch die Energien von der Strahlung sind, aber über die Halbwertbreite kann man sich die benötigte Dicke bis zur Wunschintensität ausrechnen. Je nach Energie muss man aber noch Strahlungsaufbau-Effekte beachten. 

Was meinst Du mit "Strahlung kühlt"? Durch die Aussage, dass das Gamma-Photon Energie an die Abschirmung abgibt, wird Kühlung ja schon ausgeschlossen.



Adi1 schrieb:


> Threshold schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Du musst eben ein Material haben, das sehr dicht ist. Bei einer hohen Dichte trifft ein Gamma Photon ständig auf ein Atom und kann so Energie abgeben./QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Threshold (10. November 2018)

Gimmick schrieb:


> Was meinst Du mit "Strahlung kühlt"? Durch die Aussage, dass das Gamma-Photon Energie an die Abschirmung abgibt, wird Kühlung ja schon ausgeschlossen.



Wie kann interstellares Gas so kühl werden, damit ein Stern entstehen kann? Es gibt Strahlung ab. Strahlung kühlt.


----------



## Gimmick (10. November 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie kann interstellares Gas so kühl werden, damit ein Stern entstehen kann? Es gibt Strahlung ab. Strahlung kühlt.



Errrr ja, das liest sich so aber nicht gut.  Bei "Strahlung kühlt" fehlt definitiv die Info darüber wer da strahlt und wer sich abkühlt 

Edit:
Oumuamua:
YouTube


----------



## Threshold (10. November 2018)

Gimmick schrieb:


> Errrr ja, das liest sich so aber nicht gut.  Bei "Strahlung kühlt" fehlt definitiv die Info darüber wer da strahlt und wer sich abkühlt



Ich weiß. 
Ich rege das Denkzentrum an. 
Aber genauso funktioniert es halt. Letztendlich kann man Temperatur nur verlieren, indem man Strahlung abgibt.
Wie war das noch? Ist es für einen Menschen ein Ziel, einen thermodynamischen Ausgleich mit der Umgebung zu erreichen? Nö, denn dann wäre man tot.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. November 2018)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Das möchte ich mal sehen,
> 
> wie das technisch machbar wäre.
> 
> ...



Bin kein Experte für diesen Bereich, aber eigentlich müsste schon ein etwas stärkeres, um das Raumschiff wandernde Magnetfeld reichen, um geladene Teilchen auf einer Seite herum zu lenken. Die benötigte Stärke hängt von der Kollisionsgeschwindigkeit und der Breite der Raumschifffront ab, aber da wir letztere nahezu beliebig weit minimieren können, sehe ich keine unlösbaren Probleme. Bei einem hinreichend keilförmigen Raumschiff könnten Permanentmagneten auf den schrägen Flächen reichen, um von vorn kommende Teilchen um 2-3° seitlich abzulenken, bevor sie die Außenhaut berühren können und an der unvermeidbaren Kante ganz vorne sollte ein Linearmotor von der Stärke gängiger Magnetschebebahnen reichen, um exakt vor dem Schiff liegende Teilchen 5-10 cm zur Seite auf die schrägen Wände zu lenken. Die Frage wäre mich nicht, ob so etwas machbar ist, sondern eher ob es sich überhaupt lohnt. So lange wir nämlich keinen vergleichbaren Ansatz für ungeladene Teilchen finden (und ich wüsste keine physikalische Basis für einen solchen), brauchen wir nämlich ohnehin eine ettliche Meter dicke Panzerung.


----------



## Adi1 (12. November 2018)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> brauchen wir nämlich ohnehin eine ettliche Meter dicke Panzerung.



Ja, die brauchen wir sowieso,

was bemannte Missionen extrem einschränkt.


----------



## RyzA (15. November 2018)

Mal ein paar philosophische (An)Sätze zwischendurch:

Ich denke also bin ich!
Ich bin also denke ich!
Ich tue also bin ich!
Ich bin also tue ich!
Ich denke & tue also bin ich!
Ich bin also denke & tue ich!

Sucht euch was aus!


----------



## Threshold (15. November 2018)

Arbeit ist ja Kraft mal Weg.
Kraft ist Masse mal Beschleunigung.
Wenn ich also aufm Sofa hocke, übt meine Masse mittels der Erdbeschleunigung eine Kraft auf das Sofa aus. 
Je weiter ich also das Sofa durchsitze, desto mehr Arbeit verrichte ich.


----------



## RyzA (15. November 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Arbeit ist ja Kraft mal Weg.
> Kraft ist Masse mal Beschleunigung.
> Wenn ich also aufm Sofa hocke, übt meine Masse mittels der Erdbeschleunigung eine Kraft auf das Sofa aus.
> Je weiter ich also das Sofa durchsitze, desto mehr Arbeit verrichte ich.


Genauso wie jeder Wimpernschlag physikalisch gesehen Arbeit ist.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. November 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Mal ein paar philosophische (An)Sätze zwischendurch:
> 
> Ich denke also bin ich!


Ich träume
also bin ich nicht


----------



## RyzA (15. November 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich träume
> also bin ich nicht


Aber wenn du weißt das du träumst mußt du ja sein. Oder nicht?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. November 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Aber wenn du weißt das du träumst mußt du ja sein. Oder nicht?


Wir haben keine Möglichkeit zu unterscheiden, ob wir real sind oder nur eine Simulation.
Es ist also müsig darüber nachzudenken. Es spielt auch keine Rolle, weil es keinen Unter-
schied macht. Ich träume, real zu sind, also bin ich real. Natürlich, denn was ich mir Vor-
stellen kann. ist real für meine Wirklichkeit. Und meine Realität hat rein gae nichts mit
einer wie auch immer gearteten absoluten Realität zu tun. Ich erfasse immer nur kleine
Teile des Ganzen. Is halt so...


----------



## RyzA (15. November 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wir haben keine Möglichkeit zu unterscheiden, ob wir real sind oder nur eine Simulation.
> Es ist also müsig darüber nachzudenken. Es spielt auch keine Rolle, weil es keinen Unter-
> schied macht. Ich träume, real zu sind, also bin ich real. Natürlich, denn was ich mir Vor-
> stellen kann. ist real für meine Wirklichkeit,


Ich versuche es mal anders:

Wenn wir Teil eine Simulation sind mit allen Teilchen und  den Naturgesetzen. Dann wäre das doch viel zu komplex das alles zu berechnen. Oder das gesamte Universum.
Und wenn es unendlich ist wäre es unmöglich.
Aber vielleicht wird uns auch nur vorgegaukelt das da draussen ein unendliches Universum ist? Mit all seinen Naturgesetzen?
Ähnlich wie bei Grafikkarten wo nur der Bereich berechnet wird der gerade sichtbar ist und nicht die ganze Map oder Welt?

Naja, du hast Recht... es ist müßg. Und macht vielleicht auch keinen Sinn darüber nachzudenken.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. November 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Wenn wir Teil eine Simulation sind mit allen Teilchen und  den Naturgesetzen. Dann wäre das doch viel zu komplex das alles zu berechnen. Oder das gesamte Universum.
> Und wenn es unendlich ist wäre es unmöglich.



Da müsste ich jetzt aber folgerichtig schließen, dass Du zu wenig träumst!



Headcrash schrieb:


> Naja, du hast Recht... es ist müßg. Und macht vielleicht auch keinen Sinn darüber nachzudenken.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Alles, was wir nicht falsifizieren können, ist reine Unterhaltung. Aber Unterhaltung ist doch etwas schönes. Damit verbringen manche Menschen  ihr gesamtes Leben. Z.B. sämtliche Cleriker, also die echten, nicht unser User hier.


----------



## Adi1 (15. November 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Mal ein paar philosophische (An)Sätze zwischendurch:
> 
> Ich denke also bin ich!
> Ich bin also denke ich!
> ...



Naja,

es gibt uns nun mal,

denken alleine reicht nicht,

um unsere Spezie weiterhin am Leben zu halten. 

Dazu müsste man Denken und richtiges Handeln kombinieren,
das wird wohl aber kaum passieren.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. November 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Mal ein paar philosophische (An)Sätze zwischendurch:
> 
> Ich denke also bin ich!
> Ich bin also denke ich!
> ...



Ich tue nicht tun gebrauchen?

Und was sagt das alles über AFD-Wähler?




Threshold schrieb:


> Arbeit ist ja Kraft mal Weg.
> Kraft ist Masse mal Beschleunigung.
> Wenn ich also aufm Sofa hocke, übt meine Masse mittels der Erdbeschleunigung eine Kraft auf das Sofa aus.
> Je weiter ich also das Sofa durchsitze, desto mehr Arbeit verrichte ich.



Und deswegen wurde der Begriff "nutzbringende Arbeit" geprägt.
Gilt im Umkehrschluss eigentlich, dass man auf Holzstühlen (z.B. Schule) keine Arbeit zustande bringen kann?




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wir haben keine Möglichkeit zu unterscheiden, ob wir real sind oder nur eine Simulation.
> Es ist also müsig darüber nachzudenken. Es spielt auch keine Rolle, weil es keinen Unter-
> schied macht. Ich träume, real zu sind, also bin ich real. Natürlich, denn was ich mir Vor-
> stellen kann. ist real für meine Wirklichkeit. Und meine Realität hat rein gae nichts mit
> ...



Auch Bestandteile einer Simulation sind existierende Entitäten. Nur Information zwar - aber Informationen sind ja nicht nicht-existent. Sie sind nur nich physisch. Aber wieso sollten wir "Existenz" weiterhin mit "physisch" assoziieren, wenn wir nur Information sind?




Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich versuche es mal anders:
> 
> Wenn wir Teil eine Simulation sind mit allen Teilchen und  den Naturgesetzen. Dann wäre das doch viel zu komplex das alles zu berechnen. Oder das gesamte Universum.



An welchen Maßstäben möchtest du denn "*viel zu* komplex" beurteilen? Nach denen des realen Universums außerhalb der Simulation, über dessen Möglichkeiten du rein gar nichts weißt? Nicht einmal dessen Naturgesetze kennst? (Oder ob es überhaupt welche gibt?)



> Und wenn es unendlich ist wäre es unmöglich.
> Aber vielleicht wird uns auch nur vorgegaukelt das da draussen ein unendliches Universum ist? Mit all seinen Naturgesetzen?
> Ähnlich wie bei Grafikkarten wo nur der Bereich berechnet wird der gerade sichtbar ist und nicht die ganze Map oder Welt?
> 
> Naja, du hast Recht... es ist müßg. Und macht vielleicht auch keinen Sinn darüber nachzudenken.



Die Rechenlast der Simulation eines unendlichen Universums ist jedenfalls nicht per se unendlich. Dinge, die außerhalb des Ereignishorizontes aller Entitäten liegen, für die die Simulation bestimmt ist, müssen nicht berechnet werden.


----------



## RyzA (15. November 2018)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich tue nicht tun gebrauchen?
> 
> Und was sagt das alles über AFD-Wähler?


Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht.




> Die Rechenlast der Simulation eines unendlichen Universums ist jedenfalls nicht per se unendlich. Dinge, die außerhalb des Ereignishorizontes aller Entitäten liegen, für die die Simulation bestimmt ist, müssen nicht berechnet werden.


Das meinte ich ja mit dem Beispiel von Grafikkarten und Bildberechnungen. Es muß nur das berechnet werden was man gerade sieht.


----------



## compisucher (15. November 2018)

Ihr habt alle miteinander zuviel René Descartes gelesen... 
Respect!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. November 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht.



Vorsicht: Auf "... denken ..." mit "ich verstehe nicht" zu reagieren macht einen ganz schnell zum Gegenstand statt Teilnehmer der Diskussion 




> Das meinte ich ja mit dem Beispiel von Grafikkarten und Bildberechnungen. Es muß nur das berechnet werden was man gerade sieht.



Nur in Bezug auf Grafikkarten hast du recht, aber nicht in Bezug auf den ganzen PC. Der muss z.B. die restliche Physik weiterhin berechnen, weil man sie sich ja irgendwann mal angucken könnte. Aber für Dinge jenseits unseres Ereignishorizontes gilt: Die können wir nie sehen. Sie werden nie (wieder) Einfluss auf unseren Teil des Universums ausüben. Ob das Universum in dieser Richtung unendlich ist oder 2 m hinter dem Ereignishorizont endet - für uns exakt das gleiche.




compisucher schrieb:


> Ihr habt alle miteinander zuviel René Descartes gelesen...
> Respect!



Eigentlich - gar nicht. Sieht man von 1-2 Seiten in der Schule ab. Ich brauch keinen Vorbeter für wirres denken


----------



## RyzA (16. November 2018)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Vorsicht: Auf "... denken ..." mit "ich verstehe nicht" zu reagieren macht einen ganz schnell zum Gegenstand statt Teilnehmer der Diskussion


Tja, denken heisst ja nicht immer automatisch richtig denken. Aber vielleicht hast du dich auch einfach nur ******** ausgedrückt.


----------



## compisucher (16. November 2018)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Eigentlich - gar nicht. Sieht man von 1-2 Seiten in der Schule ab. Ich brauch keinen Vorbeter für wirres denken



Das ist die ewige Crux mit diesen Philosophen.
Meist beschreiben die ein Gedankenmodell, dass ich eigentlich gar nicht wissen will, nicht in meine Welt passt und im Übrigen mir völlig wurscht ist.

Wobei, manche Sprüche aus dieser Sparte finden wir cool:

Wenn der, der zuhört, nicht weiß, was der, der spricht, meint, und wenn der, der spricht, nicht weiß, was sein Sprechen bedeutet - das ist Philosophie. (Voltaire)


----------



## RyzA (16. November 2018)

compisucher schrieb:


> Wenn der, der zuhört, nicht weiß, was der, der spricht, meint, und wenn der, der spricht, nicht weiß, was sein Sprechen bedeutet - das ist Philosophie. (Voltaire)


1.) Zuviele Kommas. Verschachteln ist ja schön und gut, aber das ist zuviel!
2.) Hat er das wirklich gesagt?


----------



## compisucher (16. November 2018)

Ehrlich gesagt, abkopiert 

Für den Inhalt ist der ursprüngliche Verfasser zu verklagen....


----------



## RyzA (21. November 2018)

Explosive Astro-Schlange entdeckt - Wissenschaft.de


Gammastrahlenausbruch in unserer Galaxie? Könnte das nicht gefährlich werden?


----------



## compisucher (21. November 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Gammastrahlenausbruch in unserer Galaxie? Könnte das nicht gefährlich werden?


Prinzipiell ja, ist allerdings 8000 LJ entfernt, der Gamma-Burst müsste exakt auf unser SOL-System ausgerichtet sein und die Entfernung ist eigentlich zu groß, 
als dass eine signifikante Menge an Strahlung zu uns trifft.
So weit ich weiß und so auch in Wickipedia formuliert, kann eine Gamma-Blitz innerhalb von 500 LJ gefährlich werden:
Gammablitz – Wikipedia


----------



## RyzA (21. November 2018)

Achso stimmt. Waren ja nur 500 LJ.


----------



## Threshold (21. November 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Achso stimmt. Waren ja nur 500 LJ.



Die Achse des Sterns müsste exakt auf die Erde zielen und die Erde müsste dann auch exakt an der richtigen Position im Jahr sein. Da gewinnst du eher im Lotto.


----------



## compisucher (22. November 2018)

Ionenantrieb gefällig 
scinexx | Erstes Flugzeug mit Ionenwind-Antrieb: Prototyp fliegt mit elektrischem Schub - ohne Propeller oder Turbine

Star Trek wird Realität....


----------



## Threshold (22. November 2018)

Echt? Die haben das in einer Halle fliegen lassen?
Draußen ging wohl nicht, da hätte der Wind das Flugzeug einfach weggeblasen.


----------



## Adi1 (22. November 2018)

Und für riesige Raumschiffe völlig unbrauchbar.


----------



## compisucher (22. November 2018)

Ach, ihr zwei seid Pessimisten...
Als die erste Dampflok fuhr haben die Leuz auch geschriehen, dass dem Mensch ab 30 km/h der Kopf wegplatzt.
Das passiert heute nur noch ab 250 km/h als Geisterfahrer auf der BAB...
Freut euch doch, dass der Ionenantrieb, mal abgesehen vom Wirkungsgrad, keine SciFi mehr ist.
Wer weiss, vielleicht schafft der Nach-Nachfolger-hoch27 im Jahre 5467 Warp 9...


----------



## Adi1 (22. November 2018)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ach, ihr zwei seid Pessimisten...



Ich halte mich lieber an physikalische Gesetzmässigkeiten,

und nicht an "was könnte werden wenn".


----------



## Threshold (22. November 2018)

compisucher schrieb:


> Freut euch doch, dass der Ionenantrieb, mal abgesehen vom Wirkungsgrad, keine SciFi mehr ist.
> Wer weiss, vielleicht schafft der Nach-Nachfolger-hoch27 im Jahre 5467 Warp 9...



Ionenantrieb ist ein alter Hut. Das erste war aus den 60ern oder so. 
Das Problem dabei ist, dass das Teil keinen Schub entwickelt. Daher muss man immer noch mit chemischen Antrieben die Erde verlassen und kann dann den Ionenantrieb anwerfen.
Das ist ja auch das Dilemma. Was besseres als chemische Antriebe haben wir bis heute nicht.


----------



## Basti1988 (22. November 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ionenantrieb ist ein alter Hut. Das erste war aus den 60ern oder so.
> Das Problem dabei ist, dass das Teil keinen Schub entwickelt. Daher muss man immer noch mit chemischen Antrieben die Erde verlassen und kann dann den Ionenantrieb anwerfen.
> Das ist ja auch das Dilemma. Was besseres als chemische Antriebe haben wir bis heute nicht.



Würde ich nicht sagen, es wird in Zukunft sicherlich Weltraumaufzüge
  geben und eine Raumstation im Orbit. Somit ist man nicht mehr auf Fossile Brennstoffe angewiesen um ins All zu kommen.

Ebenso könnte man dann die Raumschiffe direkt im Weltall bauen in einem Raumhafen. Es klingt nach ferner Zukunft, aber wer weiß vielleicht sind wir ja in diesem Jahrhundert soweit.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. November 2018)

In der Zukunft welchen Jahrtausends?




compisucher schrieb:


> Ionenantrieb gefällig
> scinexx | Erstes Flugzeug mit Ionenwind-Antrieb: Prototyp fliegt mit elektrischem Schub - ohne Propeller oder Turbine
> 
> Star Trek wird Realität....



Falsches Franchise. Die mit der intensiven Ionenantrieb-Nutzung waren die anderen  (und nein, ich meine nicht Stargate)




Threshold schrieb:


> Echt? Die haben das in einer Halle fliegen lassen?
> Draußen ging wohl nicht, da hätte der Wind das Flugzeug einfach weggeblasen.



Guck dir an, wie stabil die Experimentalkonstruktion ist und beantworte deine Frage selber...

Und die Technik ist auch nicht für Raumfahrzeuge, da gibt es seit langem funktionierende Modelle und das Ionenwindantrieb kann im gasleeren Raum nicht einmal funktionieren. Das ist für für Luftfahrzeuge. Was um Größenordnungen geiler ist, denn ein Ionenantrieb fügt keinen zusätzlichen Luftwiderstand hinzu, kann im Gegenteil dabei helfen auf größerer Fläche einen laminaren Luftstrom zu erzielen, er skaliert u.a. deswegen scheinbar sogar positiv mit steigenden Geschwindigkeiten während Propeller rapide an Effektivität abnehmen und vor allem lässt er sich beliebig Miniaturisieren/verteilen und müsste sich sogar rein elektrisch in der Wirkrichtung beinflussen lassen. Ein großes Problem bei solarbetriebenen Dauer-Flugobjekten sind die Propellerantriebe. Um mechanisch effizient zu sein, muss man möglichst große Motoren nehmen, die ihre Leistung mit realtiv wenig Reibungsverlusten liefern und vor allem wenig Propellerblätter mit den einhergehenden, energiefressenden Wirbeln an den Blattenden benötigen. Im Gegenzug muss aber das ganze Flugzeug verstärkt werden, um die punktuelle Krafteinwirkung überhaupt auszuhalten. Die gleichen Verstärkungen braucht man nochmal bei den Steuerflächen und aerodynamisch hat das Endergebnis nur noch wenig mit einem Nurflügel gemeinsam.

Mit Oberflächenionenantrieb wird der Flügel dagegen selbst zum Triebwerk. Und die Richtungssteuerung kann allein über Schubänderungen in verschiedenen Zonen erreicht werden, sogar für verschiedene Teile des Flügels getrennt. Das heißt er kann extrem lang und elastisch gebaut werden, weil Verwindungseinflüsse auf den Kurs einfach korrigiert werden können. Im Extremfall würden große Teile des Flugzeuges nur aus einem leicht aufgeblasenen Schlauch bestehen (vergl. Gleitschirme, nur mit echter Vorderkante), die bei einem Windstoß auch zusammenknicken dürfen - ehe sie aus der Stratosphäre nennesweit runterfallen können, hat der Antrieb sie längst wieder entfaltet. Ein Flugzeug mit Propellern dagegen würde selbige verlieren und eins mit Steuerklappen die Kontrolle verlieren, sobald es seine Form zu sehr ändert. Wir sprechen hier sicherlich von einer Größenordnung oder mehr bei der potentiellen Gewichtsersparnis - einfach nur geil, wenn sie die Effizienz tatsächlich in die versprochenen Höhen steigern können. (Nützt natürlich wenig, wenn man bei gleichem Gewicht und Luftwiderstand zehnmal mehr Flügelfläche realisieren kann, aber 11 mal mehr Solarzellenfläche für die Stromversorgung braucht)

Noch geiler klingt aber der kurze Absatz zu Skalierung: 50% Effizienz bei 300 m/s? Das wäre zwar aerodynamischer Schwachsinn wegen dem extrem hohen Luftwiderstand, aber wenn man z.B. 1000 km/h schafft würde das ausreichen, um in unseren Breiten Sonnensynchron zu fliegen. Ein so ausgestattes Flugzeug könnte ohne Akku unbegrenzt in der Stratosphäre verweilen. 
Und seine gesamte Antriebs- und Flugtechnik würde aus nichts anderen als der Außenhaut selbst bestehen. Zugegebenermaßen ist sonnensynchron alles andere als stationär, aber z.B. für Umweltdaten und Fotographie wäre ein Überflug pro Tag mehr als ausreichend. Und da man sich eine gewisse Abweichung vom 12-Uhr-Mittags-Zenit auch erlauben kann, könnte man auch andere 20-Mm-Flugbahnen um die Erde wählen und damit große Teile der Hemisphäre wöchentlich oder monatlich abdecken. Wer braucht da noch schweineteure, unflexible Satelliten?

Und bis die Technik hinsichtlich Effizienz und Geschwindigkeit so weit ist, kann man sich zumindest die Robustheit zu nutze machen. Ein Ionentriebwerk sollte keinerlei Probleme mit niedrigen Temperaturen haben, selbst in der zentralen Antarktis oder Arktis keine zusätzlichen Wartungsanforderungen stellen. Also warum mit problematischen Iridium-Telefonen rumärgern, wenn man den ganzen Polarsommer lang (im Winter ist eh kaum einer da) eine wenige tausend Euro teure Solardrohne permanent als Relaisstation fliegen lassen kann?


Es kommt echt selten vor, dass ich mich eine technische Neuerung einfach nur Beeindruckt. Aber das hier ist so ein Fall.
(vermutlich legt sich das wieder, sobald die Air Force ihren Plasma-Stealth-Mach-4-UAV-Bomber mit fossilem Generatortriebwerk als erste und bis auf weiteres kostenbedingt einzige Nutzung der Technik vorstellt)


----------



## RyzA (23. November 2018)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> I
> 
> Guck dir an, wie stabil die Experimentalkonstruktion ist und beantworte deine Frage selber...
> 
> ...


Das größte Problem selber ist ja die (fragile)Flügelkonstruktion und das Gewicht. Man wird damit nie größere Flugzeuge bauen können. Vielleicht höchstens irgendwelche unbemannten Dronen.


----------



## Threshold (23. November 2018)

Bitte kein Full Quote.


----------



## RyzA (23. November 2018)

Wieso Full Quote? Ich habe doch noch was weggelassen!

Edit: Ok, das meiste nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. November 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Das größte Problem selber ist ja die (fragile)Flügelkonstruktion und das Gewicht. Man wird damit nie größere Flugzeuge bauen können. Vielleicht höchstens irgendwelche unbemannten Dronen.



Für bemannte Flugzeuge ist ein Antrieb, der Landungen überflüssig macht, auch nicht so wahnsinnig interessant  . Aber für unbemannte ist die Fragilität eben von geringer Bedeutung, solange Elastizität okay ist und das Gewicht zählt dann auch nur als Flächengewicht, ist also nahezu unabhängig von der Gesamtgröße des Fluggerätes. Gegebenfalls bräuchte man eine Trägervorrichtung für die unteren 20 km, aber sobald so ein Fluggerät in den oberen Athmosphärenschichten ist, wo kein Wetter mehr existiert...


----------



## compisucher (26. November 2018)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es kommt echt selten vor, dass ich mich eine technische Neuerung einfach nur Beeindruckt. Aber das hier ist so ein Fall.


Nun denn, das war auch die meinige Intention... 
Neben den von dir beschriebenen Szenarien wäre z. B. auch ein Einsatz in den Atmosphären von Mars oder Titan denkbar.
Dem Ionenantrieb ist das relativ wurscht und das Ionenmedium ist prinzipiell austauschbar und anpassbar.
Ich sehe hier die zarten Ansätze einer künftigen Schlüsselantriebstechnologie für fliegende Beobachtungs-, Mess- und Forschungsplattformen.


----------



## Gimmick (26. November 2018)

compisucher schrieb:


> Nun denn, das war auch die meinige Intention...
> Neben den von dir beschriebenen Szenarien wäre z. B. auch ein Einsatz in den Atmosphären von Mars oder Titan denkbar.
> Dem Ionenantrieb ist das relativ wurscht und das Ionenmedium ist prinzipiell austauschbar und anpassbar.
> Ich sehe hier die zarten Ansätze einer künftigen Schlüsselantriebstechnologie für fliegende Beobachtungs-, Mess- und Forschungsplattformen.



Zumindest auf dem Mars ist die Atmosphäre allerdings so dünn, mit Fliegen ist da nicht viel ^^.


----------



## compisucher (26. November 2018)

Das ist so nicht ganz richtig:
NASA moechte den Mars mit einem Flugzeug erforschen

Mit einem zusätzlichen Antrieb dürfte da schon was praktikabel sein...


----------



## Gimmick (26. November 2018)

compisucher schrieb:


> Das ist so nicht ganz richtig:
> NASA moechte den Mars mit einem Flugzeug erforschen
> 
> Mit einem zusätzlichen Antrieb dürfte da schon was praktikabel sein...



Was es so alles gibt 

Ich glaube dennoch an ein Auftriebproblem, wenn das Teil eine einigermaßen ordentliche Flughöhe halten können soll - für mich wären das ein paar hundert Meter, damit zumindest kleine Hügel kein Problem darstellen.
Das wären ja wie bei uns rund 40 km Flughöhe und mehr. 

Ich lass mich aber gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen - wäre schon geil


----------



## compisucher (26. November 2018)

Nun, bin ja auch kein Chefingenieur für Aerodynamik bei der NASA, aber wenn die schon ernsthaft einen Gleiter testen,
muss die zugegebener Maßen sehr dünne Atmosphäre zumindest für etwas Auftrieb sorgen.
ruyven_macaran  hat es in seinem langen Statement hierzu zum Ausdruck gebracht, was als Höhenflugzeug in 20 oder 40km Höhe bei uns auf der Erde möglich wäre, dürfte m. M. nach auf dem Mars ähnlich funktionieren.

Die Antriebstechnologie ist, so weit ich es verstanden habe, sehr leicht, quasi ideal für unbemannte Langzeit-"Drohnen" und mit der heutigen Technologie könnte man z. B. Kartenmaterial vom Mars bis hinunter auf wenige Zentimeter erstellen.

Ein Risikofaktor dürften sicherlich die "bekannten" Marssandstürme sein. Aber wenn man vielleicht 10 oder 20 solcher wenige Kilogramm schwerer Drohnen dorthin bringt, würde sich auch dieses Risiko minimieren.

In diesem Zusammenhang ist dieser Film (allerdings mit zeppelinartigen Drohnen) evtl. für den einen oder anderen interessant, sehr "realistisch" gestaltet:
YouTube


----------



## Threshold (26. November 2018)

Der große vorteil beim Mars wäre halt, dass die Schwerkraft geringer ist. Aber die Atmosphäre ist echt dünn da.
Wobei Terraforming schon lustig wäre, wenn die Atmosphäre plötzlich die Dichte der Erde hätte und Phobos dann anhand der größeren Reibung auf den Mars einschlägt.


----------



## RtZk (26. November 2018)

compisucher schrieb:


> Nun denn, das war auch die meinige Intention...
> Neben den von dir beschriebenen Szenarien wäre z. B. auch ein Einsatz in den Atmosphären von Mars oder Titan denkbar.
> Dem Ionenantrieb ist das relativ wurscht und das Ionenmedium ist prinzipiell austauschbar und anpassbar.
> Ich sehe hier die zarten Ansätze einer künftigen Schlüsselantriebstechnologie für fliegende Beobachtungs-, Mess- und Forschungsplattformen.



Ich glaube nicht, dass der Methan Regen auf Titan einem Flugzeug gut tun würde .


----------



## compisucher (26. November 2018)

Über den Wolken soll die Freiheit ja grenzenlos sein...
OK, gebe zu, ich habe keine Ahnung, was Methanregen mit einem Carbon-Flugzeug so alles anstellen kann. 
War ja nur als Anwendungsbeispiel mal erwähnt.
Wer weiss, vielleicht funzt so ein Teil perfekt in der oberen Atmosphäre von Jupiter oder Saturn?


----------



## Adi1 (26. November 2018)

compisucher schrieb:


> Über den Wolken soll die Freiheit ja grenzenlos sein...
> OK, gebe zu, ich habe keine Ahnung, was Methanregen mit einem Carbon-Flugzeug so alles anstellen kann.
> War ja nur als Anwendungsbeispiel mal erwähnt.
> Wer weiss, vielleicht funzt so ein Teil perfekt in der oberen Atmosphäre von Jupiter oder Saturn?



Nö, das muss an jede Mission genau angepasst werden.


----------



## compisucher (26. November 2018)

Insight ist erfolgreich auf dem Mars gelandet 
NASA’s InSight Spacecraft Has Touched Down on Mars – Mars InSight


----------



## Gimmick (27. November 2018)

Ich könnte da glaube ich wochenlang nicht schlafen. 
Zwar kann man nach dem Start quasi eh nichts mehr retten, aber wenn man bedenkt, dass da nur mal doof die Koordinaten nicht ganz stimmen müssen oder ein größerer Stein da rumliegen muss... 

Und dann steckt da soviel Geld drin - bekomm ja schon beim Gedanken daran Schnappatmung 

Hoffentlich klappt das Bohren.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. November 2018)

compisucher schrieb:


> Nun, bin ja auch kein Chefingenieur für Aerodynamik bei der NASA, aber wenn die schon ernsthaft einen Gleiter testen,
> muss die zugegebener Maßen sehr dünne Atmosphäre zumindest für etwas Auftrieb sorgen.
> ruyven_macaran  hat es in seinem langen Statement hierzu zum Ausdruck gebracht, was als Höhenflugzeug in 20 oder 40km Höhe bei uns auf der Erde möglich wäre, dürfte m. M. nach auf dem Mars ähnlich funktionieren.



Ich glaube die dünne Athmosphäre ist gar kein so großes Problem. Man braucht eine andere Flügelgeometrie, klar. Aber praktischerweise hängen Auftrieb pro Flügelfläche und Luftwiderstand pro Flügelstrecke ja beide von der Luftdichte ab. In einer dünnen Athmosphäre kann man also viel schneller fliegen - und wäre damit meinem Ideal der sonnensynchronen Drohne noch näher. Bedingung ist halt, dass das Fluggerät trotz der großen Flügel keine zusätzlichen Versteifungen braucht; das Gewicht also quadratisch zur Größe wächst und nicht kubisch. Aber genau das könnte dieser Antrieb halt ermöglichen.

Trotzdem würde ich es nicht als Schlüsseltechnologie für einen Marsflieger betrachten. Für tiefe Athmosphärenschichten muss das Fluggerät ohnehin stabil sein und eine hochfliegende Drohne ist eben nur ein billiger Ersatz für einen Satelliten, weil man sie nicht in die Umlaufbahn schießen muss. Eine Marsmission startet aber von der Umlaufbahn und alles weitere ist zusätzlicher Aufwand.




RtZk schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass der Methan Regen auf Titan einem Flugzeug gut tun würde .



Wieso? Methan gehört nun wirklich zu chemisch unkritischsten Substanzen, die man sich wünschen kann. Reagiert das überhaupt mit irgendwas gut, außer mit Sauerstoff?


----------



## RtZk (28. November 2018)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wieso? Methan gehört nun wirklich zu chemisch unkritischsten Substanzen, die man sich wünschen kann. Reagiert das überhaupt mit irgendwas gut, außer mit Sauerstoff?



Ich bin kein Chemie Experte, konnte mir nur nicht vorstellen, dass ein Flugzeug über längere Zeit -160 Grad Regen aushalten kann, wenn da irgendetwas auch nur im Ansatz undicht ist, dürfte das Ding doch gleich Schrott sein.


----------



## Threshold (28. November 2018)

Methan verhält sich da vermutlich ähnlich wie Wasser. Es ist in Wolken verbunden, kondensiert und regnet ab, bildet Flüsse und Seen und verdunstet dann wieder.
Und das Methan würde vermutlich auch am Fluggerät kondensieren und es so schwerer machen, bzw. die Aerodynamik stören.
Aufm Titan sind ja schon Seen aus Methan nachgewiesen worden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. November 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Chemie Experte, konnte mir nur nicht vorstellen, dass ein Flugzeug über längere Zeit -160 Grad Regen aushalten kann, wenn da irgendetwas auch nur im Ansatz undicht ist, dürfte das Ding doch gleich Schrott sein.



Wenn ein Flugzeug auch oben undichter ist, als unten, kann es auch nicht durch 10 °C warmen H2O-Regen fliegen  . Wenn die Flüssigkeit dagegen durchlaufen kann oder man es einfach abdichtet (letzteres Konzept hat sich auf der Erde bewährt), stört sie auch nicht. Die allgemeinen niedrigen Temperaturen sind natürlich eine technische Herausforderung - aber für jede Art mechanischer Aparatur und insbesondere jedes "Luft"fahrzeug auf Titan.




Threshold schrieb:


> Methan verhält sich da vermutlich ähnlich wie Wasser. Es ist in Wolken verbunden, kondensiert und regnet ab, bildet Flüsse und Seen und verdunstet dann wieder.
> Und das Methan würde vermutlich auch am Fluggerät kondensieren und es so schwerer machen, bzw. die Aerodynamik stören.
> Aufm Titan sind ja schon Seen aus Methan nachgewiesen worden.



Flüssigkeiten stören die Aerodynamik eher geringfügig und im Gegensatz zu Wasser sollte Methan nicht in großen Mengen in "Luft" vorkommen können, die kälter als die Siedetemperatur ist und letztere hat auch noch einen angenehm großen Abstand zum Schmelzpunkt. Flugzeuge auf Erde dagegen haben das große Problem, dass in 5 °C kühler Luft noch mehr als genug Wasser vorhanden ist, dass einem bei einer weiteren Abkühlung um läppische 6 K das Flugzeug vereist. Und feste Phasen sind im Gegensatz zu flüssigen eine echt große Gefahr.


----------



## Threshold (30. November 2018)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Flüssigkeiten stören die Aerodynamik eher geringfügig und im Gegensatz zu Wasser sollte Methan nicht in großen Mengen in "Luft" vorkommen können, die kälter als die Siedetemperatur ist und letztere hat auch noch einen angenehm großen Abstand zum Schmelzpunkt. Flugzeuge auf Erde dagegen haben das große Problem, dass in 5 °C kühler Luft noch mehr als genug Wasser vorhanden ist, dass einem bei einer weiteren Abkühlung um läppische 6 K das Flugzeug vereist. Und feste Phasen sind im Gegensatz zu flüssigen eine echt große Gefahr.



Die Dichte der Atmosphäre auf dem Titan ist höher als die auf der Erde. Unterschätzen würde ich das nicht.


----------



## compisucher (3. Dezember 2018)

Aktuell beschäftige ich mich ein wenig mit Archäologie, seit dem mich ein befreundeter Luftbildarchäologe auf einem seiner "Arbeitsflüge" mitgenommen hat.

Warum wird eigentlich immer in der Archäologie gegraben? 

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, natürlich sind mir (geologische) Zusammenhänge über mehrere Jahrzehntausende oder gar Jahrmillionen bekannt, sei es Vulkanausbrüche, Überschwemmungen, Vereisungen, gar Kontinentalverschiebungen blabiblö...

Vielmehr beschäftigen mich relativ zeitnahe menschliche Hinterlassenschaften, sagen wir mal max. 10.000 Jahre alt.
Vorweg, in der Diskussion mit der obig genannten Person bzw. seinen Kollegen: Da kam ehrlich gesagt auch keine gescheite Antwort....

Beispiel:
Troja.
Bronzezeit
3000 v. Chr. bis ca. 400 n. Chr.
Troja – Wikipedia

Da buddeln die Leute jahrzehntelang in den Berg hinein, einzelne Schichten haben Mächtigkeiten von 2-3 m und keiner fragt, woher das ganze Zeugs kommt.
Wohlgemerkt handelt es sich hier zu über 90% eben nicht um den Schutt von der Vorgängerzivilisation, sondern ist ganz banales Gestein , Erde und lockerer Fels.
Die Ziv. Schichten treten ganz klar zwischen den Erdanhäufungen zu Tage.
Ganz sicher werden die damaligen Bewohner nicht gesagt haben, ach das ist jetzt Troja II gewesen, wir sind Troja III und füllen den ganzen Berg erstmal mit 3 m Erde auf - kein Mensch wäre damals auf so eine Idee gekommen.

Dem Zweifel halber habe ich mich über die durchschnittlichen Staubniederschlag in der Welt (bereinigt von Vulkan & Co.) erkundigt.
10cm in Tausend Jahren! 
Kommen also maximal 50 cm seit Gründung der Stadt zusammen...
Nimmt man relevante vulkanische Ereignisse innerhalb des Zeitraumes mit, kommen in den 5.000 Jahren knappe 1,4 m in der Gegend runter (+/- 20cm).
Keine Lösung: Wicki, Internet, Fachleute, NADA...

Das Gleiche im kleineren Umfang in der süddeutschen Gegend.
2000 Jahre alte Römische Aussiedlerhöfe in Gegenden, die seitdem nicht mehr besiedelt wurden: 2 m unter der jetzigen Oberfläche.
1000 Jahre alte Ritterburgen, keine Siedlungsaktivität nach z. B. einem Brand: 1,5 m unter der Erde.

Somit die für uns verwirrende Frage: Woher kommt der ganze Dreck?


----------



## Threshold (3. Dezember 2018)

compisucher schrieb:


> Somit die für uns verwirrende Frage: Woher kommt der ganze Dreck?



Erosion eben. Wind, Wetter und sowas. Die Erde verändert sich ständig.
Aufm Mond ist der Abdruck von Armstrong noch genau der gleiche wie 1969. Da hat sich nichts geändert.


----------



## compisucher (3. Dezember 2018)

Naaa, werter Threshold,
Erosion in wenigen tausend Jahren von was?
Von stehenden Mauern, die immer noch fast vollständig stehen und nur mit Erde zugedeckt sind???


----------



## RtZk (3. Dezember 2018)

Wenn das nicht nur dort so ist wird es eine einfache wissenschaftliche Erklärung geben, ist aber nicht gerade mein Fachgebiet . 
Sollte es nur an speziellen Orten so sein, könnte es eventuell doch möglich sein, dass es zugeschüttet wurde, ich bezweifle auch, dass die Menschen in 10.000 Jahren noch verstehen werden wieso wir dies oder jenes taten.


Übrigens mich würde mal interessieren ob jemand von euch Hawkings Buch eine kurze Geschichte der Zeit gelesen hat? Ich bin gerade dabei und finde es höchst interessant, auch, wenn wie ich weiß einige der von ihm darin beschriebenen Meinungen sich geändert haben seit diese Ausgabe 98 veröffentlicht wurde, auch, wenn ich zugeben muss, dass ich Probleme habe die Erklärung bzw. die kurze Übersicht über die Quantentheorie zu verstehen


----------



## Adi1 (3. Dezember 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Übrigens mich würde mal interessieren ob jemand von euch Hawkings Buch eine kurze Geschichte der Zeit gelesen hat? Ich bin gerade dabei und finde es höchst interessant, auch, wenn wie ich weiß einige der von ihm darin beschriebenen Meinungen sich geändert haben seit diese Ausgabe 98 veröffentlicht wurde, auch, wenn ich zugeben muss, dass ich Probleme habe die Erklärung bzw. die kurze Übersicht über die Quantentheorie zu verstehen



Ist ein alter Schinken,

aber halt noch immer aktuell. 

Wir sind hier auch kein Physikerforum,
von daher ist ein bissel "Nichtwissen" keine Schande.

Nur dass Amateure darüber nachdenken,
finde ich schon großartig.


----------



## compisucher (3. Dezember 2018)

Ich meine DAS exemplarisch:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Keiner der Archäologen konnte mir erklären, wieso flächig +über Quadratkilometer Landschaft 50-100 cm "neues Niveau" innerhalb von < 1000 Jahren bei uns oder sonstwo vorhanden ist.

Nochmal:
Staub und vulkanische Ablagerungen bringen zu wenig Masse und im www gibts keine Erklärung...


----------



## Adi1 (3. Dezember 2018)

Vlt. spielt ja auch der biologische Abbau in Verbindung mit der Erosion eine Rolle. 

Nicht überall sind die Bedingungen gleich. 

Alles befindet sich im Kreislauf,

einige Prrozesse verlaufen halt an bestimmten Orten schneller,

als woanders.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Dezember 2018)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ich meine DAS exemplarisch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ohne eine Ahnung zu haben würde ich da von individuellen Ereignissen ausehen. Erdrutsche, Sandverwehungen, Biomasse/Humusbildung (afaik 10 cm/Jahrtausend) etc.. Das Objekte bis deutlich über die Erdoberfläche ihrer Zeit erhalten sind, ist ja ziemlich selten der Fall. Archäologen graben also selektiv an Orten mit außergewöhnlichen, weit überdurchschnittlichen Bedingungen (wobei ich auch da noch nie was von ganzen 1,5 m Naturboden über den Funden gehört habe. Eher so <50 cm). Wie wird überhaupt das alte Bodenniveau definiert? Wenn da nicht gerade jemand gefplastert hat, gibt es ja keine definierte Oberfläche. Pflanzenbewuchs ist ja eher ein Grenzbereich, der durchaus 10 cm dick sein kann. Und alle großen Obejkte, vor allem Gebäude, können (sollten) gegenüber ihrem ursprünglichen Niveau nach unten sinken.


----------



## RyzA (12. Dezember 2018)

Kosmonauten untersuchten Loch bei ISS-Ausseneinsatz - news.ORF.at


----------



## Gimmick (13. Dezember 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Kosmonauten untersuchten Loch bei ISS-Ausseneinsatz - news.ORF.at



Bei dem was da alles rumfliegt wundert mich das nicht.

8 Stunden in dem Raumanzug da zu arbeiten ist aber krass. Gott muss das unangenehm und anstrengend sein


----------



## Threshold (13. Dezember 2018)

Gimmick schrieb:


> 8 Stunden in dem Raumanzug da zu arbeiten ist aber krass. Gott muss das unangenehm und anstrengend sein



Vor allem, wenn 7 Stunden lang das Ohr juckt.


----------



## Adi1 (13. Dezember 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Vor allem, wenn 7 Stunden lang das Ohr juckt.



Das wäre sicherlich nicht das Problem,

wird nur blöde,

wenn man gerade ein Norovirus in sich trägt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Dezember 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Vor allem, wenn 7 Stunden lang das Ohr juckt.



Die haben extra Kratzpads im Helm für genau solche Probleme. (no joke)
Das ärgerlichste (abgesehen von der Toilettensituation, mit der man sich aber wohl für jede EVA >2 h anfreunden muss, denn vom An- bis zum Ablegen des Anzuges vergeht ja nochmal einiges extra an Zeit) dürfte an dem Job die Aufgabe selbst gewesen sein: "Du, da muss irgendwo ein kleiner Punkt sein. Finde ihn!"

Und das während man eigentlich die fucking best view on earth genießen könnte.


----------



## Threshold (14. Dezember 2018)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die haben extra Kratzpads im Helm für genau solche Probleme. (no joke)



Ich weiß, ändert aber nichts daran, dass wenns im Ohr juckt, das erstens sehr unangenehm werden kann und zweitens kein Kratzpad der Welt da hinkommt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das ärgerlichste (abgesehen von der Toilettensituation, mit der man sich aber wohl für jede EVA >2 h anfreunden muss, denn vom An- bis zum Ablegen des Anzuges vergeht ja nochmal einiges extra an Zeit) dürfte an dem Job die Aufgabe selbst gewesen sein: "Du, da muss irgendwo ein kleiner Punkt sein. Finde ihn!"



Das hat ein amerikanischer Astronaut mal erklärt. Der Anzug hat ein integriertes Klo. Da kann man es einfach laufen lassen.


----------



## Tilfred (15. Dezember 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das hat ein amerikanischer Astronaut mal erklärt. Der Anzug hat ein integriertes Klo. Da kann man es einfach laufen lassen.



Und bei ein paar Tagen im Anzug, wie zum Beispiel bei den Apollo Missionen, da läuft dann alles in die Füße?

Und wie wirkt eigentlich die Schwerelosigkeit auf die Darmtätigkeit? Oder auf die Blase? Stuhlgang dann eher in flüssiger Form oder schlimmer fest wie Beton?
Was meint Neil Armstrong? 

"A little shit for man but a giant bullshit for mankind!"?


----------



## Taskmaster (15. Dezember 2018)

Dafür hat die Natur die Peristaltik erfunden.
Das Urinieren funktioniert auch ohne Schwerkraft (sogar gegen sie, kannst es ja mal testen und nach oben zielen). Jedoch sollte man entweder in eine saugstarke Windel oder in eine Art Staubsauger pinkeln, damit keine "Pisskugeln" durch die Gegen fliegen und im schlimmsten Fall bspw. Kurzschlüsse verursachen.


----------



## Tilfred (15. Dezember 2018)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Dafür hat die Natur die Peristaltik erfunden.



Dieselbe Natur die sich nicht zielgerichtet entwickelt denkt auf einmal komplex und sehr intelligent? Ist das eher eine Ausnahme oder doch die Regel?!

Und auch wenn es sich gescheit anhört, Fremdwort und hat was mit Flüssigkeiten zu tun, es beantwortet meine Fragen nicht. Aber immerhin ein Versuch!


----------



## Taskmaster (16. Dezember 2018)

Ich weiß, du bist ein wenig "speziell", aber...
Selektion ist immer gerichtet. Dafür braucht es keine "äußere Intelligenz". Wenn es ein Überlebensvorteil ist, den Nahrungsbrei unabhängig von der Schwerkraft durch Muskelkontraktion durch den Darm zu befördern, dann setzt sich dies auch durch. 
Wäre auch irgendwie recht unvorteilhaft, ausschließlich im Stehen verdauen zu können und sich hin und wieder auf die Seite werfen zu müssen, damit der Brei bspw. durch das Colon transversum wandern kann.
Wahlweise kannst du natürlich auch versuchsweise die Peristaltik aufgeben und dir einen Stopfdarm (wie ihn bspw. Kaninchen besitzen) anschaffen. Aber die Schwerkraft benötigt auch dieser nicht zwingend (und bietet auch einige erhebliche Nachteile). Wie wichtig die Schwerkraft im Vergleich zu Peristaltik für die Verdauung ist, kannst du auch austesten, indem du die Peristaltik deines Darms mal für ein paar Stunden medikamentös lähmst und schaust, in wie weit die Schwerkraft dich vor den Folgeschäden bewahrt. Ich würde davon aber dringend abraten.
Übrigens benötigt auch die Speiseröhre im Prinzip keine Schwerkraft (ja, im Weltraum kann man auch schlucken, in jeder erdenklichen Achsenausrichtung und nicht nur unter solchen extremen Bedingungen, sondern beispielsweise auch dann, wenn du im Liegen dein Frühstück verzehrst. Zumindest geht es recht gut, wenn dein Ösophagus halbwegs gesund ist).

Zum Pinkeln braucht es nur deine Blasenmuskulatur. Vielleicht ist dir schon mal aufgefallen, dass du deine Blase selbst steuern kannst und deinen Urin nicht überall unkontrolliert abgibst, die Schwerkraft also nicht der entscheidende Faktor ist.

Die Schwerkraft wirkt unterstützend auf die Verdauung. Aber auch ohne sie funktioniert alles bei einem gesunden Menschen (und davon darf man bei Astronauten ausgehen) wie gewohnt.
Astronauten leiden weder unter Dauerverstopfung noch unter Dauerdurchfall (maximal unter einem leichten Rückfluss, den es aber auch mit Schwerkraft geben kann; schon mal aufgestoßen?).
Und selbst wenn sich mal jemand mit einer empfindlichen Verdauung durch die vielen und vollumfänglichen Auswahltests geschmuggelt hätte, so wäre das kein großes Thema und auf einfachste Art und Weise zu behandeln (bspw. medikamentös mit Lactulose respektive Loperamidhydrochlorid oder auch durch schlichte Massagen des Bauchraums durch die eigene Hand).


----------



## Tilfred (16. Dezember 2018)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Ich weiß, du bist ein wenig "speziell", aber...



Der "special one"! Bitte!



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Selektion ist immer gerichtet. Dafür braucht es keine "äußere Intelligenz".



Es muß sich nichts durchsetzen denn es geht nicht über viele Schritte sondern alles muß von Anfang an da sein. Ein Körper wie der meine kann sich nicht entwickeln. Vielleicht Deiner. Das weiß ich nicht, ich kenne Dich nicht.



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Astronauten leiden weder unter Dauerverstopfung noch unter Dauerdurchfall



Das liegt daran, daß Niemand dauerhaft Schwerelosigkeit ausgesetzt ist, da Niemand im "All" ist. Das gibt es nicht in diesem Sinn. Wie denn auch, bei einer flachen "Welt" unter einer Kuppel unter Wasser.

Du machst so einen intelligenten Eindruck, wieso weißt Du das nicht?


----------



## Taskmaster (16. Dezember 2018)

Ich wollte gerade die Google-Uni befragen, ob ich um 01:27 Uhr nichts vom Pferd erzählt habe und das hier gefunden (was ich auch noch nicht wusste, aber vielleicht ganz witzig zu wissen ist):
In der Schwerelosigkeit kann man nicht rülpsen und bläht gehäuft.



> Die Verdauung des Menschen ist nicht von der Schwerkraft abhängig: Man könnte auch auf dem Kopf stehend essen und trinken, da die Nahrung durch Muskeln durch den Körper transportiert wird und nicht etwa "durchfällt".
> 
> Es gibt aber im All durchaus Probleme bei der Verdauung: So nimmt man in der Regel beim Essen sehr viel Luft auf, die sich im Magen von der Nahrung trennt und beispielsweise durch Aufstoßen wieder den Körper verlässt. Diese Trennung funktioniert in Schwerelosigkeit nicht, so dass Astronauten häufiger unter Blähungen leiden.
> 
> Die Langzeitmissionen auf der Internationalen Raumstation ISS dienen auch dazu, mehr über die Veränderungen des menschlichen Körpers durch die Schwerelosigkeit zu erfahren, um so in Zukunft beispielsweise Nahrungsmittel herstellen zu können, die ganz auf die spezifischen Anforderungen im All ausgerichtet sind. Dies könnte etwa für längere bemannte Missionen zum Mars von Bedeutung sein.


Wie funktioniert bei den Astronauten auf der ISS die Verdauung bei fehlender Schwerkraft?

Rülpsen ist im Weltraum immer = Erbrechen.


> In der Schwerelosigkeit kann man nicht rülpsen. Beim Rülpsen entweicht Luft aus dem Magen. Sie wird etwa bei zu hastigem Essen mitverschluckt. Auf der Erde sinkt im Magen der Speisebrei nach unten und die Luft sammelt sich oben. Von dort kann sie mit einem Rülpser entweichen. In der Schwerelosigkeit können sich aber flüssiger Mageninhalt und Luft nicht voneinander trennen. Sie bilden einen schaumigen Brei. Sollte man dennoch versuchen zu rülpsen, würde man dieses Gemisch erbrechen.


https://www.science.lu/de/schwerelo...all-nicht-furzen-ruelpsen-oder-sich-erbrechen

Furzen geht aber problemlos.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte etwas Klarheit schaffen und wünsche viel Freude beim irdischen Fäkalieren.


----------



## RyzA (16. Dezember 2018)

Eine Tatsache ist außerdem das dauerhafte Schwerelosigkeit schädlich für den menschlichen Körper ist. Organe schrumpfen und Muskeln werden auch abgebaut.
Die haben in der ISS zwar Fitnessgeräte, aber weiß nicht wie lange und gut man das kompensieren kann.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Dezember 2018)

Muskeln im Bewegungsaparat geht wohl noch ganz gut (wenn man genug Zeit investiert), aber Kreislauf, Gefäße, Verdauungstrakt,... kannst du nicht auf dem Fahrrad trainieren.


----------



## Threshold (17. Dezember 2018)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Und bei ein paar Tagen im Anzug, wie zum Beispiel bei den Apollo Missionen, da läuft dann alles in die Füße?



Die hatten aber nicht alle ständig den Raumanzug an. Die haben das gemacht, was man heute auch macht, wenn man auf der ISS aufs Klo geht.
Das System kennst du von Flugzeugen oder von der Bahn.
Mein Tipp dazu -- weniger Unsinn labern und einfach mal ein Buch lesen.



Tilfred schrieb:


> Und wie wirkt eigentlich die Schwerelosigkeit auf die Darmtätigkeit? Oder auf die Blase? Stuhlgang dann eher in flüssiger Form oder schlimmer fest wie Beton?



Die Schwerelosigkeit wirkt sich gar nicht aus, weil der Darm keine Schwerkraft braucht um seinen Job zu machen.


----------



## RyzA (19. Dezember 2018)

Zwergplanet entdeckt: "Farout" liegt jwd | tagesschau.de


----------



## Adi1 (19. Dezember 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Zwergplanet entdeckt: "Farout" liegt jwd | tagesschau.de



Das Teil ist aber völlig bedeutungslos ,

zeigt aber mal mehr, dass wir über erdnähere kleinere Objekte weniger wissen,

als über weit entferntere Galaxien.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Dezember 2018)

120 AU? Ist das nicht ungefähr die Entfernung, in der Voyager 2 vor ein paar Wochen "das Sonnensystem verlassen" hat? Da wurde aber jemand ganz schnell von Forschungsfortschritten eingeholt.


----------



## Threshold (20. Dezember 2018)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> 120 AU? Ist das nicht ungefähr die Entfernung, in der Voyager 2 vor ein paar Wochen "das Sonnensystem verlassen" hat? Da wurde aber jemand ganz schnell von Forschungsfortschritten eingeholt.



Na ja, das Sonnensystem hat in etwa eine Ausdehnung von einem Lichtjahr, wenn ich nicht irre.
Bis Voyager also mal was verlassen hat, wird das noch eine Weile dauern.

Alexander Gerst ist jedenfalls wieder zurück von Area 51. Sehr gut.


----------



## Tilfred (20. Dezember 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die hatten aber nicht alle ständig den Raumanzug an. Die haben das gemacht, was man heute auch macht, wenn man auf der ISS aufs Klo geht.



Wo im Komandomodul oder im Lander war denn das Scheißhaus? Zwischen dem Billardtisch  und dem Klavier? Hinter den Duschen?


----------



## Adi1 (20. Dezember 2018)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> 120 AU? Ist das nicht ungefähr die Entfernung, in der Voyager 2 vor ein paar Wochen "das Sonnensystem verlassen" hat? Da wurde aber jemand ganz schnell von Forschungsfortschritten eingeholt.



Ja sicher, die Grenzen sind aber fliessend,

danach gibt es weit und breit erst mal gar nix.

Gut, die Trümmerwolken, dann hört es aber erstmal auf.

Das nächste richtige "dicke Ding" ist wohl so um die 4 Lichtjahre entfernt.

Bevor die Sonden dieses Ziel erreichen,

lebt hier sowieso keiner mehr.


----------



## Threshold (20. Dezember 2018)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Den neuen Sarazin oder was vom Koop Verlag? Die Bibel oder den Koran? Ja, was denn nun?



Mary Roach lesen. Die hat einige interessante Bücher geschrieben.
Was macht der Astronaut, wenn er mal muss?: Eine etwas andere Geschichte der Raumfahrt: Amazon.de: Mary Roach, Christoph Bausum, Karola Bausum: Buecher


----------



## Tilfred (20. Dezember 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Mary Roach lesen. Die hat einige interessante Bücher geschrieben.



"Populärwissenschaftliche" Bücher. Das ist die ähnliche Schiene die Lesch fährt. Nur nicht überfordern!

Und war die genauso wie Du jemals im All? Also auch nicht?


----------



## doncamill (21. Dezember 2018)

Das man in der heutigen Welt noch glauben kann die Erde sei eine Scheibe, lässt mich fassungslos zurück.

Warum sollte man sich die Mühe machen und das alles erfinden? Macht überhaupt keinen Sinn.


----------



## Threshold (21. Dezember 2018)

Tilfred schrieb:


> "Populärwissenschaftliche" Bücher. Das ist die ähnliche Schiene die Lesch fährt. Nur nicht überfordern!
> 
> Und war die genauso wie Du jemals im All? Also auch nicht?



Muss man im All gewesen sein?
Muss man ein Serienkiller sein um über einen Serienkiller zu schreiben?
Ich kann mich jedenfalls nicht daran erinnern, dass Thomas Harris ein Serienkiller ist. Aber er hat die Figur des Hannibal Lecters erfunden.
Wäre also schon gut, wenn du nicht immer nur Unsinn von dir gibst.


----------



## Tilfred (21. Dezember 2018)

doncamill schrieb:


> Das man in der heutigen Welt noch glauben kann die Erde sei eine Scheibe, lässt mich fassungslos zurück.



Daß die "Erde" eine Kugel ist, ist ein "Glaube". "Wissen" wäre unser Lebensraum ist keine Kugel!



doncamill schrieb:


> Warum sollte man sich die Mühe machen und das alles erfinden? Macht überhaupt keinen Sinn.



Wenn es um "ewiges" Leben geht schon. Nur nicht für Jeden. Weil wir "Erdenmenschen" für andere "Menschen" von außerhalb nichts wert sind.
Deswegen zum Beispiel das viele Leid, Krankheiten und Kriege. Zur Dezimierung von uns. 

Und weil Du mit offenen Augen schläfst verstehst Du das nicht! Hast Du die Bibel schon gelesen? Da wird das am Rande erklärt!


----------



## Poulton (21. Dezember 2018)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Daß die "Erde" eine Kugel ist, ist ein "Glaube". "Wissen" wäre unser Lebensraum ist keine Kugel!


Nenn doch bitte man zwei bis drei peer reviewte Studien, die den Kokolores der flachen Erde bestätigen sollen. Das würde der Diskussion ungemein helfen. 
Bis dahin gilt: Hitchens’ Rasiermesser – Wikipedia


----------



## Threshold (21. Dezember 2018)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Daß die "Erde" eine Kugel ist, ist ein "Glaube". "Wissen" wäre unser Lebensraum ist keine Kugel!



Die Erde ist eine rotierende Kugel. Das kann man problemlos belegen. Erzähl kein Unsinn.



Tilfred schrieb:


> Wenn es um "ewiges" Leben geht schon. Nur nicht für Jeden. Weil wir "Erdenmenschen" für andere "Menschen" von außerhalb nichts wert sind.
> Deswegen zum Beispiel das viele Leid, Krankheiten und Kriege. Zur Dezimierung von uns.



Ewiges Leben gibt es nicht. Kann es nicht geben. Jedes komplexe Lebewesen altern. Das ist völlig normal und lässt sich auch nicht verhindern.
Wir sterben also irgendwann. Das ist ein normaler Vorgang.



Poulton schrieb:


> Nenn doch bitte man zwei bis drei peer reviewte Studien, die den Kokolores der flachen Erde bestätigen sollen. Das würde der Diskussion ungemein helfen.



Ich warte seit Jahren darauf, dass irgendein Flacherdler mal irgendeinen Beweis für die flache Erde liefert, den man nicht innerhalb von 1,2 Sekunden widerlegen kann. 
Bisher vergebens.


----------



## Tilfred (21. Dezember 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Muss man im All gewesen sein?



Ja das mußt Du. Denn sonst kannst Du nicht mitreden.



Threshold schrieb:


> Muss man ein Serienkiller sein um über einen Serienkiller zu schreiben?



Das wäre das Gegenteil von Dir, nämlich authentisch. Ja es würde helfen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich kann mich jedenfalls nicht daran erinnern, dass Thomas Harris ein Serienkiller ist. Aber er hat die Figur des Hannibal Lecters erfunden.



Du kennst ja eine Menge Leute anscheinend sehr persönlich. Ich bin immer wider erstaunt!

Bitte halte Dich doch auch mal an :



Threshold schrieb:


> Wäre also schon gut, wenn du nicht immer nur Unsinn von dir gibst.


----------



## Threshold (21. Dezember 2018)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Ja das mußt Du. Denn sonst kannst Du nicht mitreden.



Und wieder Unsinn geredet.



Tilfred schrieb:


> Das wäre das Gegenteil von Dir, nämlich authentisch. Ja es würde helfen.



Nö, muss nicht sein. Ich fahre Auto ohne eins gebaut zu haben.
Ich trage Kleidung ohne nähen zu können.



Tilfred schrieb:


> Du kennst ja eine Menge Leute anscheinend sehr persönlich. Ich bin immer wider erstaunt!



Woher sollte ich Thomas Harris kennen? Ich kenne seine Bücher und die Verfilmungen derer.


----------



## Gimmick (21. Dezember 2018)

Geht das schon wieder los .


----------



## Poulton (21. Dezember 2018)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Ja das mußt Du. Denn sonst kannst Du nicht mitreden.


Also hast du das


Tilfred schrieb:


> Wie denn auch, bei einer flachen "Welt" unter einer Kuppel unter Wasser.


persönlich gesehen bzw. "erlebt"? Nein? Dann solltest du soetwas auch nicht äußern, denn du kannst ja da nicht mitreden.


----------



## Tilfred (21. Dezember 2018)

Poulton schrieb:


> Also hast du das
> 
> persönlich gesehen bzw. "erlebt"? Nein?



Doch! Jeden Tag auf unserer flachen Erdscheibe. Vielleicht hilft Dir eine neue Brille.

Und deswegen rede ich da mit und schweige was das "All" betrifft. Da war ich noch nicht und Du auch nicht. Leider mußt Du darüber schwatzen. Wer wäre denn dann
der wirklich Doofe von uns zwei Beiden?


----------



## Poulton (21. Dezember 2018)

Du bist also "dort oben" geschwommen?


----------



## Tilfred (21. Dezember 2018)

Poulton schrieb:


> Du bist also "dort oben" geschwommen?



Im gleichen/selben Wasser das es auch hier gibt? Definitiv ja!


----------



## Poulton (21. Dezember 2018)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Im gleichen/selben Wasser das es auch hier gibt? Definitiv ja!


Na dann mal raus mit der Sprache, wie du nach dorthin gekommen bist:


Tilfred schrieb:


> Wie denn auch, bei einer flachen "Welt" unter einer Kuppel unter Wasser.


um darin zu schwimmen.


----------



## Tilfred (21. Dezember 2018)

Poulton schrieb:


> Na dann mal raus mit der Sprache, wie du nach dorthin gekommen bist:
> 
> um dort zu schwimmen.



Wie ich ins Wasser komme? Ich war am Meer und bin rein gelaufen. Wie würdest Du das machen? In der Zone?


----------



## Poulton (21. Dezember 2018)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Wie ich ins Wasser komme? Ich war am Meer und bin rein gelaufen. Wie würdest Du das machen? In der Zone?


Hast du nun das Wasser über der Kuppel gesehen und warst darin schwimmen oder nicht?


----------



## Tilfred (21. Dezember 2018)

Poulton schrieb:


> Hast du nun das Wasser über der Kuppel gesehen und warst darin schwimmen oder nicht?



Ja habe ich und ja bin ich. Das Wasser ist das selbe wie hier, also unter der Kuppel.

Wann warst Du im "All". Auf dem Mond oder der Sonne. Außerhalb unserer "Galaxie"?


----------



## Poulton (21. Dezember 2018)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Ja habe ich und ja bin ich. Das Wasser ist das selbe wie hier, also unter der Kuppel.


Na dann mal raus mit der Sprache, mit was du nach dort oben gekommen bist, um über der Kuppel zu schwimmen.


----------



## doncamill (21. Dezember 2018)

Komisch, die selbe Wissenschaft die du als Humbug hinstellst hat es auf die Reihe bekommen dir deinen Rechner zusammenzulöten...

Ach, das waren die Reptiloiden....


----------



## Threshold (21. Dezember 2018)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Doch! Jeden Tag auf unserer flachen Erdscheibe. Vielleicht hilft Dir eine neue Brille.
> 
> Und deswegen rede ich da mit und schweige was das "All" betrifft. Da war ich noch nicht und Du auch nicht. Leider mußt Du darüber schwatzen. Wer wäre denn dann
> der wirklich Doofe von uns zwei Beiden?



Hmm -- gut. Dann mal eine Frage an dich. Vielleicht kannst du das erklären. Bisher konnte das noch kein Anhänger der flachen Erde.
Woher weiß ein Maulwurf, in welche Richtung er buddeln muss, um wieder an die Oberfläche zu kommen?
Man kann die Frage auch anders stellen -- Woher weiß ein Mensch, der gerade von einer Lawine verschüttet wurde, in welche Richtung er graben muss, um wieder raus zu kommen?

Oder was anderes. Die Flacherdler sagen ja, dass sich alles der Dichte anordnet. Daher fällt ein Stein zu Boden.
Wieso bleibt der Stein aber auf dem Boden liegen? Der Stein hat doch eine höhere Dichte als z.B. Sandboden. Er müsste demnach solange fallen, bis er auf eine Materie trifft, die eine höhere Dichte als er selbst hat.


----------



## Tilfred (21. Dezember 2018)

doncamill schrieb:


> Komisch, die selbe Wissenschaft die du als Humbug hinstellst hat es auf die Reihe bekommen dir deinen Rechner zusammenzulöten...



Auch Dir traue ich zu mit den entsprechenden Plänen etwas nachzubauen. Oder dem anderen Kamerad dem es nicht zu blöd ist auf Kindergarten Niveau zu agieren.



doncamill schrieb:


> Ach, das waren die Reptiloiden....



So wenig Argumente hast Du, daß Du sofort eine "Todschlagskeule" bemühen mußt? Wir haben noch gar nicht angefangen zu diskutieren!

Hast Du die Bibel gelesen? Dein Avatar hat ja immerhin mit dem "Herrn" kommuniziert! Ich hoffe Du hörst die Stimme! Das würde Einiges
erklären!


----------



## Tilfred (21. Dezember 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Oder was anderes. Die Flacherdler sagen ja, dass sich alles der Dichte anordnet.



Wo bitte, bitte, behaupte ich so etwas?

Bitte, bitte mir nichts unterschieben wollen was in Deinem Kopf nicht so ganz geordnet ist! Danke!

Du, der "Wissenschaftshörige" sollte es zumindest in Betracht ziehen daß etwas anders ist/sein könnte als zur Zeit angenommen!

Ich zumindest schließe Kugeln die im Vakuum schweben nicht aus. Nur ist dieses Konstrukt "Erde" keine Kugel. Sie könnte theoretisch
auf einer sein. Seit Harry Potter können ja Besen auch wieder fliegen!


----------



## Threshold (21. Dezember 2018)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Wo bitte, bitte, behaupte ich so etwas?



Ich habe gesagt, dass die Flacherdler der Meinung sind, da sie ja Gravitation ablehnen.

Wie ist denn deine Meinung dazu? Also gibt es Gravitation? 
Dann kläre uns doch mal auf, welche Meinung du vertrittst. Was ist mit der allgemeinen Relativitätstheorie? Was ist mit der Quantentheorie? Was ist mit der Evolutionstheorie?


----------



## Tilfred (21. Dezember 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich habe gesagt, dass die Flacherdler der Meinung sind, da sie ja Gravitation ablehnen.



Wenn Du den Effekt meinst, daß Dinge nach "unten" fallen, ja den gibt es und ja den kann auch ich nicht wegdiskutieren!



Threshold schrieb:


> Dann kläre uns doch mal auf, welche Meinung du vertrittst. Was ist mit der allgemeinen Relativitätstheorie? Was ist mit der Quantentheorie? Was ist mit der Evolutionstheorie?



Du bist hier der Studierte? Du solltest wissen, das ist der angewandte Trick, es sind immer noch Theorien! Und deswegen können sie morgen mit einem Schlag weggewischt und für ungültig erklärt werden.
Deswegen halte ich davon gar nichts. Weil morgen/in absehbarer Zukunft, wenn die "Raumschiffe" kommen, nicht nur Deine "Wissenschaft", sondern Alles neu definiert wird!


----------



## fipS09 (21. Dezember 2018)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Du bist hier der Studierte? Du solltest wissen, das ist der angewandte Trick, es sind immer noch Theorien! Und deswegen können sie morgen mit einem Schlag weggewischt und für ungültig erklärt werden.
> Deswegen halte ich davon gar nichts. Weil morgen/in absehbarer Zukunft, wenn die "Raumschiffe" kommen, nicht nur Deine "Wissenschaft", sondern Alles neu definiert wird!



Warum hat es dir dann ausgerechnet die Flat Earth Theory so angetan, wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## Gimmick (21. Dezember 2018)

Tilfred, das Hauptproblem ist doch weiterhin ganz einfach: Du bist im falschen Thread.


----------



## Tilfred (21. Dezember 2018)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Warum hat es dir dann ausgerechnet die Flat Earth Theory so angetan, wenn man fragen darf?



Die erste gute Frage!

Ich weiß um die Hintergründe und, auch sehr wichtig, zumindest im Ansatz wie ich selbst funktioniere. Mein Gehirn kann nichts "erfinden". Es kann nur etwas mit den Sinnen
Wahrgenommenes verarbeiten. Ich kann nicht in der Ecke sitzen und kann Latein. Ich kann es aber sehr wohl über kurz oder lang mit Hilfe eines "Lehrers"/Buches lernen.

Ich habe im Lauf meines Lebens unzählige Eindrücke verarbeitet und alle sind irgendwo noch vorhanden, gespeichert. Und ich muß nach Relevanz sortieren.

Für mich war diese Nachricht/Lehre der "flachen" "Erde" ein so großes Puzzlestück, das mir enorm geholfen hat Einiges neu zu ordnen. Dabei ist die Erkenntnis
daß nichts kugelförmig ist eher ein netter Begleiteffekt. Meine Augen haben noch keinen großen Fehler. Nichts das ich als gerade wahrnehme ist gekrümmt!

Für mich bin ich deswegen heute näher an der "Wahrheit", am "Wissen" als vorher. Das kann ich Niemandem beibringen oder erklären. Das muß Jeder für sich selbst
erleben.

und @ Gimmick

Heißt das Thema nicht so wie es heißt? Warum bin ich hier falscher als Jemand der auch nur zum stänkern da ist und es geschafft hat in seinen letzten Beiträgen auch nichts zum
Thema beizutragen?


----------



## Two-Face (21. Dezember 2018)

Gimmick schrieb:


> Tilfred, das Hauptproblem ist doch weiterhin ganz einfach: Du bist im falschen Thread.


Einen "Der Pseudowissenschaften"-Thread gibt's aber streng genommen noch nicht.


----------



## Threshold (21. Dezember 2018)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Du bist hier der Studierte? Du solltest wissen, das ist der angewandte Trick, es sind immer noch Theorien! Und deswegen können sie morgen mit einem Schlag weggewischt und für ungültig erklärt werden.
> Deswegen halte ich davon gar nichts. Weil morgen/in absehbarer Zukunft, wenn die "Raumschiffe" kommen, nicht nur Deine "Wissenschaft", sondern Alles neu definiert wird!



Da liegst du falsch. Newtons Gravitationsgesetze sind ja nicht falsch. Damit kannst du bestens ausrechnen, wann die nächste Sonnenfinsternis ist.
Einstein hat das nur erweitert, indem er gesagt hat, dass es eben keine absolute Zeit und keinen absoluten Raum gibt. alles ist relativ. Daher auch die Bezeichnung seiner Theorie. Und aktuell haben wir nichts besseres, was die Gravitation beschreiben kann. Und falsch kann sie nicht sein, da wir anhand dessen ja Technologie entwickelt haben. Und funktionierende Technik hast du nur, weil du verstanden hast, wie Natur funktioniert. Deswegen läuft der Computer und der Strom kommt aus der Steckdose.
Und Aliens werden die Wissenschaft nicht neu definieren, denn sie sind den gleichen Naturgesetzen unterworfen wie alles. Auch sie kennen nur 92 natürlich vorkommende Elemente. Auch sie unterliegen der Gravitation und auch sie wissen, dass das Elektron eine genau definierbare Ruhemasse hat, die bei ihnen exakt genauso groß ist wie bei uns.



Tilfred schrieb:


> Dabei ist die Erkenntnis
> daß nichts kugelförmig ist eher ein netter Begleiteffekt.



Ein Wassertropfen ist also nicht kugelförmig?


----------



## RyzA (21. Dezember 2018)

Tilfred schrieb:


> "Populärwissenschaftliche" Bücher. Das ist die ähnliche Schiene die Lesch fährt. Nur nicht überfordern!


Die anderen "richtigen" Fachbücher verstehst du ja erst Recht nicht. Selbst mit einfachsten Beschreibungen bist du überfordert und trollst hier seitenlang rum.

Ich will damit nicht sagen das du doof bist aber du bist resistent. Und nette Forenuser wie Threshold machen sich hier die Mühe dir das immer wieder anhand von einfachsten Beispielen verständlich zu machen.
Aber du willst dagegen rebellieren und rumstänkern.


----------



## Poulton (21. Dezember 2018)

Ich hab da mal 'ne Frage: Ist die Bibel nicht auch so ein populärwissenschaftliches Buch, was die Leser nur nicht überfordern soll?  

unabhängig davon, könnte der Flacherdler mal bitte meine Frage beantworten:


Poulton schrieb:


> Tilfred schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ja habe ich und ja bin ich. Das Wasser ist das  selbe wie hier, also unter der Kuppel.
> ...


----------



## fipS09 (21. Dezember 2018)

Ich hätte direkt noch eine Frage, weil ich das ganze Thema doch spannend finde: Wie stehst du zu Australien?


----------



## Gimmick (21. Dezember 2018)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Die erste gute Frage!
> 
> Ich weiß um die Hintergründe und, auch sehr wichtig, zumindest im Ansatz wie ich selbst funktioniere. Mein Gehirn kann nichts "erfinden". Es kann nur etwas mit den Sinnen
> Wahrgenommenes verarbeiten. Ich kann nicht in der Ecke sitzen und kann Latein. Ich kann es aber sehr wohl über kurz oder lang mit Hilfe eines "Lehrers"/Buches lernen.
> ...



Natürlich kann dein Gehirn was erfinden. Dass Du nicht durch Rumsitzen Latein kannst, liegt daran, dass Du Latein nicht erfinden würdest, sondern es lernen musst, weil es das schon gibt. Du kannst Dich bequem in eine Ecke deiner Wahl setzen und deine eigene Sprache erfinden.

Schön, dass Du dich mit der flachen Erde wohl fühlst, aber wenn Du es schon niemandem beibringen oder erklären kannst, was haben wir dann damit zu tun?



> und @ Gimmick
> Heißt das Thema nicht so wie es heißt? Warum bin ich hier falscher als Jemand der auch nur zum stänkern da ist und es geschafft hat in seinen letzten Beiträgen auch nichts zum
> Thema beizutragen?



Das Thema heißt so wie es heißt, das ist schon mal richtig. Falsch, fälscher am fälschesten - keine Ahnung wovon Du redest. 
Das Thema "Flache Erde vs. Kugel-Erde" ist erschöpfend behandelt worden. Für die Flacherdler sind alle Astronauten Lügner, alle Fotos gefälscht, Geometrie geht gar nicht, weil wegen darum, Gravitation gibt es nicht und Trägheitskräfte durch die Rotation sind nicht da - kann man zwar wie die Gravitation messen, sind aber halt trotzdem nicht da. Gleichzeitig werden für die flache Erde Himmelskörper erfunden, die halt manchmal irgendwie nur von einer Seite transparent sind, es wird gemosert, weil ein "Vakuum" ja die Atmosphäre absaugen würde, aber umgeben von Wasser ist natürlich null Problemo - kennt man ja vom Tauchen, das bissl Druck hat noch nie jemanden umgebra... oh wait - und Tag/Nacht-Wechsel kann man jetzt so auch nicht erklären, aber naja, hauptsache flach.

So oder so, ganz unabhängig vom Ergebnis: Die Theorie der flachen Erde ist in sich nicht schlüssig, die Kugelerde schon.

Und wenn gar nichts mehr hilft müssen Bibel und Gott herhalten. So ein Schicksal hat die Religion sicher nicht verdient.


----------



## Tilfred (21. Dezember 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ein Wassertropfen ist also nicht kugelförmig?



Natürlich nicht. Seit wann?



Threshold schrieb:


> Und Aliens werden die Wissenschaft nicht neu definieren, denn sie sind den gleichen Naturgesetzen unterworfen wie alles.



Auch hier erstaunt mich wieder, wen du so alles kennst. 

Nein auch Dich kann ich nicht ernst nehmen.


----------



## Tilfred (21. Dezember 2018)

Gimmick schrieb:


> Natürlich kann dein Gehirn was erfinden. Dass Du nicht durch Rumsitzen Latein kannst, liegt daran, dass Du Latein nicht erfinden würdest, sondern es lernen musst, weil es das schon gibt. Du kannst Dich bequem in eine Ecke deiner Wahl setzen und deine eigene Sprache erfinden.



Was erfindest Du denn gerade? Was gegen Krebs? Dann mach das und werde reich.



Gimmick schrieb:


> Schön, dass Du dich mit der flachen Erde wohl fühlst, aber wenn Du es schon niemandem beibringen oder erklären kannst, was haben wir dann damit zu tun?



Keine Ahnung was Du möchtest? Dich weiterbilden oder dagegen sein und stänkern. Mach Doch was Du willst!



Gimmick schrieb:


> So oder so, ganz unabhängig vom Ergebnis: Die Theorie der flachen Erde ist in sich nicht schlüssig, die Kugelerde schon.



So oder so, ganz unabhängig vom Ergebnis: Die Theorie der Kugelerde ist in sich nicht schlüssig, die flache Erde schon.



Gimmick schrieb:


> Und wenn gar nichts mehr hilft müssen Bibel und Gott herhalten. So ein Schicksal hat die Religion sicher nicht verdient.



Doch das hat sie. Und noch viel schlimmeres. Denn sie produziert Typen wie Dich!


----------



## Threshold (21. Dezember 2018)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht. Seit wann?



Schon immer.



Tilfred schrieb:


> So oder so, ganz unabhängig vom Ergebnis: Die Theorie der Kugelerde ist in sich nicht schlüssig, die flache Erde schon.



Echt? Die flache Erde ist schlüssig? Wo denn?
Jeder Sonnenuntergang widerlegt die flache Erde.
Jeder Kreiselkompass widerlegt die flache Erde.
Jede Spektralanalyse widerlegt die flache Erde.
Die Mathematik widerlegt die flache Erde.


----------



## RyzA (21. Dezember 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Echt? Die flache Erde ist schlüssig? Wo denn?
> Jeder Sonnenuntergang widerlegt die flache Erde.
> Jeder Kreiselkompass widerlegt die flache Erde.
> Jede Spektralanalyse widerlegt die flache Erde.
> Die Mathematik widerlegt die flache Erde.


Du drehst dich damit im Kreis. Sowas prallt an ihm ab.
Ich habe ihn auch wieder gemeldet, da er auch wieder persönlich geworden ist. Ich hoffe mal das die Moderation ihn dieses mal für längere Zeit sperrt.


----------



## Poulton (21. Dezember 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Schon immer.


Obacht. Stark vereinfacht ist die Tropfenform ein Kugelsegment mit aufgesetztem Kegel.
Tropfen - Geometrie-Rechner


----------



## Threshold (21. Dezember 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Du drehst dich damit im Kreis. Sowas prallt an ihm ab.
> Ich habe ihn auch wieder gemeldet, da er auch wieder persönlich geworden ist. Ich hoffe mal das die Moderation ihn dieses mal für längere Zeit sperrt.



Schon komisch, dass man einfach physikalische Gesetzmäßigkeiten ignoriert, nur weil es nicht ins Weltbild passt. 
In den 60er Jahren hat man die Gravitationsrotverschiebung auf der Erde nachgewiesen. Jefferson Physics Lab in Harvard.
Gerade die Allgemeine Relativitätstheorie ist eine der am besten bestätigten Theorien, die es in der Wissenschaft gibt. Erst 2017 gab es für den Beweis der Gravitationswellen den Nobelpreis.



Poulton schrieb:


> Obacht. Stark vereinfacht ist die Tropfenform eine Kugel mit aufgesetztem Kegel.



Was darauf zurückzuführen ist, dass ein fallender Wassertropfen von der Erde entsprechend der Fallbeschleunigung beschleunigt wird. Es wirkt eine Kraft auf ihn ein.
Während eines Parabelflugs bildet der Wassertropfen eine Kugel.


----------



## fipS09 (21. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Der &quot;Naturwissenschaften&quot; Thread*

Ich finde das Thema durchaus interessant, natürlich denke ich wie 99% der Leute hier das Flat Earth völliger Humbug ist, allerdings ist es doch spannend Mal mit einem Anhänger dieser Theorie zu sprechen.
Falls es untergegangen ist Frage ich nochmal: Wie stehst du zum Thema Australien?


Edit: Na gut, jetzt ist die Diskussion ins Niveaulose abgestürzt. Schade! So macht man natürlich keine Werbung für seine Theorien  Da bevorzuge ich doch die Indoktrination durch die Reptiloiden.


----------



## Poulton (21. Dezember 2018)

Wenn man schonmal dabei ist, könnte der Flacherdler bitte noch meine Frage beantworten:


Poulton schrieb:


> Tilfred schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ja habe ich und ja bin ich. Das Wasser ist das   selbe wie hier, also unter der Kuppel.
> ...


----------



## Tilfred (21. Dezember 2018)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Ich finde das Thema durchaus interessant, natürlich denke ich wie 99% der Leute hier das Flat Earth völliger Humbug ist, allerdings ist es doch spannend Mal mit einem Anhänger dieser Theorie zu sprechen.
> Falls es untergegangen ist Frage ich nochmal: Wie stehst du zum Thema Australien?



Soll es das nicht geben weil ich eine flache Erde bevorzuge? Könntest Du die Frage bitte präzisieren?


----------



## Two-Face (21. Dezember 2018)

Was soll ich erwarten, wenn du ein Pferd bist?

Was ich allerdings wirklich lustig finde ist, dass du ausgerechnet Headcrash, dessen Thread du hier ein ums andere mal für deinen geistigen Schwachsinn gekapert hast, als sonstwas bezeichnest.

Naja. Ist aber eben das Politik/Wirtschafts-Unterforum. Neben dem News zu Grafikkarten hat sich hier schon immer die größte Ansammlung an Trollen und Spammern rumgetrieben.^^


----------



## fipS09 (21. Dezember 2018)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Soll es das nicht geben weil ich eine flache Erde bevorzuge? Könntest Du die Frage bitte präzisieren?


Genau, in der Flat Earth Theory gibt's viele Leute die Australien die Existenz absprechen. Laut denen liegt Australien in Südamerika.


----------



## Threshold (21. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Der &quot;Naturwissenschaften&quot; Thread*



fipS09 schrieb:


> Ich finde das Thema durchaus interessant, natürlich denke ich wie 99% der Leute hier das Flat Earth völliger Humbug ist, allerdings ist es doch spannend Mal mit einem Anhänger dieser Theorie zu sprechen.



Ich hab jetzt kein Problem damit, jemanden was zu erklären, wenn er was nicht versteht.
Es gibt genug Leute, die sich da nicht im Klaren sind und eben nachfragen. Das ist völlig legitim.
Nervig ist, wenn man es mehrmals erklärt hat, es aber immer ignoriert wird und am Ende immer der gleiche Kram ständig wiederholt wird.
Jeder Flacherdler redet davon, dass die Erde am Äquator eine Drehgeschwindigkeit von 1600km/h hat und deswegen das Wasser von der Erde wegfliegen müsste.
Aber Umdrehungen hat man noch nie in Geschwindigkeit gemessen sondern immer in Zeiteinheiten. Und wenn die Erde sich 1x in 24 Stunden um sich selbst dreht, dann ist das eben langsam.
Man setze sich mal auf ein Karussell, das sich 1x in 24 Stunden um sich selbst dreht. Das würde niemand als "schnell" bezeichnen.
Und das stört mich bei jedem Flacherdler. Man erklärt die Relationen und wird ignoriert, beleidigt, verleumdet oder anders beschimpft.

Aber mit sowas beißt du bei denen auf taube Ohren. Ich finde es jedenfalls immer super, dass auf jeder Flacherdkarte der Erde Australien größer ist als Asien. Kann mich aber nicht daran erinnern, dass es 8000km von Sydney nach Perth sind.


----------



## INU.ID (22. Dezember 2018)

*Ich hab mal ein paar Beiträge entfernt. Junge junge junge...

Bleibt bitte sachlich und klärt persönliches per PM.

Weitermachen
*


----------



## Adi1 (22. Dezember 2018)

Da hättest Du mal noch einige mehr löschen können.


----------



## RyzA (4. Januar 2019)

China gelingt erste Landung auf Mond-Rückseite

Da wurde gestern Abend auch in der "Heute" Sendung von berichtet. Da wurde auch gesagt das der Mond 28 Tage (bei Wikipedia steht 27 Tage) braucht um die Erde zu umrunden. Und sich in genau dieser Zeit einmal um sich selber dreht.
Was ich aber dann nicht verstehe: warum sehen wir dann immer nur die eine Seite? Obwohl er sich um sich selber dreht?


----------



## Threshold (5. Januar 2019)

Das ist es ja eben.
Der Mond dreht sich um sich selbst. Dafür braucht er exakt genauso lange wie für eine Umdrehung um die Erde. Daher sehen wir immer die gleiche Seite.
Was aber nicht exakt korrekt ist. Wir sehen mehr als 50% der Mondoberfläche. Das liegt an der Libration.

Du kannst dir mal das Video von Flo Plus anschauen. Da erklärt er das mit dem Mond. In dem Video nimmt er die Flacherdler aufs Korn, daher ist es auch sehr lustig. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1LDohc--6wE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Adi1 (12. Januar 2019)

Es gibt mal wieder etwas am Himmel zu beobachten.

Totale Mondfinsternis am 20–21. Januar 2019 – Animation, Uhrzeit & Weltkarte

Allerdings nicht für Langschläfer.


----------



## RyzA (22. Januar 2019)

@Adi1: Ich hatte Fotos vom "Blutmond" gesehen welche einige Fotografen bei uns gemacht hatten. Sah geil aus!







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i9HgolTQlrE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ein interessantes Video. Und wieder mal super verständlich erklärt.


----------



## RedVapor (23. Januar 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> China gelingt erste Landung auf Mond-Rückseite
> 
> Da wurde gestern Abend auch in der "Heute" Sendung von berichtet. Da wurde auch gesagt das der Mond 28 Tage (bei Wikipedia steht 27 Tage) braucht um die Erde zu umrunden. Und sich in genau dieser Zeit einmal um sich selber dreht.
> Was ich aber dann nicht verstehe: warum sehen wir dann immer nur die eine Seite? Obwohl er sich um sich selber dreht?



Du meinst Mondunterseite, denn wenn die Erde Flach ist kann der Mond nicht rund sein!


----------



## RyzA (23. Januar 2019)

RedVapor schrieb:


> Du meinst Mondunterseite, denn wenn die Erde Flach ist kann der Mond nicht rund sein!


Ironisch gemeint?  Oder bist du auch ein Verfechter der flachen Erde?


----------



## Threshold (23. Januar 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ironisch gemeint?  Oder bist du auch ein Verfechter der flachen Erde?



Die Chinesen haben sich dem Mond von hinten genähert. Für mich sind das Ferkel.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Januar 2019)

RedVapor schrieb:


> Du meinst Mondunterseite, denn wenn die Erde Flach ist kann der Mond nicht rund sein!



Was redest du denn für Stuss?
Natürlich ist es die Mondoberseite. Wenn wir NACH oben gucken, blicken wir logischerweise auf die UNTERseite des Mondes. Die Chinesen sind aber auf der anderen gelandet. So brauchten sie auch keine Magneträder, um nicht runterzufallen.


----------



## Adi1 (26. Januar 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Oder bist du auch ein Verfechter der flachen Erde?



Ich bin einer davon, man kann nur auf einer waagerechten Ebene stehen. 

Eine Supernovaprophezeiung hat sich leider als falsch erwiesen

KIC 9832227 – Wikipedia,

schade, 

ansonsten hätte man mal schön schauen könne.


----------



## compisucher (6. Februar 2019)

Fand ich interessant, unsere Galaxis hat offensichtlich eine ungewöhnliche Form:
Astronomen entdecken s-foermige Verformung der Sternenscheibe unserer Galaxie Die Milchstrasse ist "verbeult" - scinexx | Das Wissensmagazin


----------



## RyzA (6. Februar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3CCqwVUxV60

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Adi1 (8. Februar 2019)

Ja, sehr interessant. 

Dieses Mann versteht halt auch sehr viel von der Problematik.

Und nimmt seinen Bildungsauftrag auch wahr.


----------



## HenneHuhn (8. Februar 2019)

Ist glaube ich der erste mediale "Science Star", den wir in Deutschland haben (wenn man mal von Leuten wie z.B. Ranga Yogeshwar absieht, die ja aber noch stärker Fernsehpräsentatoren/Moderatoren waren denn Fachwissenschaftler). In den US of A hat man sowas ja schon viel länger mit Leuten wie Bill Nye ("The Science Guy"), Neill deGrasse Tyson oder Michio Kaku usw.


----------



## RyzA (8. Februar 2019)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Ist glaube ich der erste mediale "Science Star", den wir in Deutschland haben (wenn man mal von Leuten wie z.B. Ranga Yogeshwar absieht, die ja aber noch stärker Fernsehpräsentatoren/Moderatoren waren denn Fachwissenschaftler). In den US of A hat man sowas ja schon viel länger mit Leuten wie Bill Nye ("The Science Guy"), Neill deGrasse Tyson oder Michio Kaku usw.


Ranga Yogeshwar hat aber auch Physik studiert. 
"Quarks&Co" mit ihm habe ich immer gerne geguckt. Leider wurde die Sendung nach langer Zeit eingestellt.


----------



## Two-Face (8. Februar 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ranga Yogeshwar hat aber auch Physik studiert.


War das der, der immer in dem grünen Sakko rumgelaufen ist?


----------



## RyzA (8. Februar 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> War das der, der immer in dem grünen Sakko rumgelaufen ist?


Nicht das ich wüßte.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SapBEawKhpo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Threshold (9. Februar 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> "Quarks&Co" mit ihm habe ich immer gerne geguckt. Leider wurde die Sendung nach langer Zeit eingestellt.



Die wurde doch nicht eingestellt. Die wurde in Quarks umbenannt.


----------



## RyzA (9. Februar 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die wurde doch nicht eingestellt. Die wurde in Quarks umbenannt.


Er macht das aber nicht mehr.

Und den anderen Vogel "Caspers" finde ich lächerlich.


----------



## Threshold (9. Februar 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Und den anderen Vogel "Caspers" finde ich lächerlich.



Dafür ist Mai dabei und die ist süß.


----------



## RyzA (9. Februar 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dafür ist Mai dabei und die ist süß.


Nützt aber nichts wenn er die Sendung versaut.

Ranga war einfach am besten. Er war von Anfang an dabei und hat die Sendung so populär gemacht.


----------



## Threshold (9. Februar 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ranga war einfach am besten. Er war von Anfang an dabei und hat die Sendung so populär gemacht.



Ja, man wird aber nicht jünger und die Macher der Sendungen wollen eben, dass mehr Zuschauer angelockt werden und das erreichst du, wenn du Leute ins Boot holst, die man aus dem Internet kennt, wie eben Mai.


----------



## Adi1 (9. Februar 2019)

Nö, heutzutage interessiert sich doch kaum noch

jemand an Naturwissentschaften. 

Beobachten in Zeiten des Smartphonewahns,

wird immer seltener.


----------



## Threshold (9. Februar 2019)

Das würde ich nicht sagen. Der Anteil an Frauen in Naturwissenschaften ist aber sehr niedrig. 
Sieht man auch gut an den Nobelpreisen in Physik. So viele Frauen sind nicht dabei.


----------



## HenneHuhn (9. Februar 2019)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Nö, heutzutage interessiert sich doch kaum noch
> 
> jemand an Naturwissentschaften.
> 
> ...



Wann war denn deiner Meinung nach das Interesse an naturwissenschaftlicher Forschung in der breiten Masse stärker verankert als heute? Du musst bedenken, dass das "Volumen" an Forschung und der reine Wissensschatz heute um ein vielfaches höher liegt als noch vor wenigen Jahrzehnten. Schon allein das spricht gegen deine These - denn irgendwo kommen ja die ganzen Forscher in den öffentlichen und privatwirtschaftlichen Forschungseinrichtungen auch her!


----------



## RyzA (9. Februar 2019)

Joachim Bublath fand ich früher auch immer sehr gut. "Abenteuer Forschung", "Faszination Universum" oder die "Knoff-Hoff" Show.

Edit: Das das allgemeine Interesse an Wissenschaft abgenommen hat glaube ich schon etwas. Da es meiner Meinung nach weniger solcher Sendungen wie früher gibt.
Aber vielleicht hat sich das auch nur auf andere Medien wie z.B. das Internet verlagert.


----------



## Threshold (10. Februar 2019)

Weniger Sendungen glaube ich nicht. Heute hast du Lesch Kosmos und Terra X. Mehr gab es früher auch nicht.
Die ARD hat noch ein paar Dokus drin, aber keine Wissenschaftssendung. Und Quarks gibt es ja auch schon ewig.
Guckt halt keiner. Die Leute gucken Krimis, daher gibt es heute auch in jedem Dorf ein Tatort Team oder eine Soko.


----------



## Adi1 (15. Februar 2019)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Wann war denn deiner Meinung nach das Interesse an naturwissenschaftlicher Forschung in der breiten Masse stärker verankert als heute? Du musst bedenken, dass das "Volumen" an Forschung und der reine Wissensschatz heute um ein vielfaches höher liegt als noch vor wenigen Jahrzehnten. Schon allein das spricht gegen deine These - denn irgendwo kommen ja die ganzen Forscher in den öffentlichen und privatwirtschaftlichen Forschungseinrichtungen auch her!



Das war höher

 als die Menschen noch Ihre Sinne benutzt haben. 

Durch die heutzutage ständige Verfügbarkeit des Internets,

verblödet doch die Menschheit immer mehr.


----------



## Tilfred (15. Februar 2019)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Durch die heutzutage ständige Verfügbarkeit des Internets,
> 
> verblödet doch die Menschheit immer mehr.



Du bist im Internet, und wahrscheinlich gehörst Du zur Menschheit!

Liegt es an der Verblödung so etwas zu schreiben oder doch zuviel "Wissenschaft"? Ist in Dresden vielleicht doch etwas im Wasser?


----------



## Ray2015 (15. Februar 2019)

Kennt sich hier jemand mit dem Thema "Wasser strukturieren" aus?


----------



## Threshold (15. Februar 2019)

Ray2015 schrieb:


> Kennt sich hier jemand mit dem Thema "Wasser strukturieren" aus?



Einfach in Globuli pressen.


----------



## Ray2015 (15. Februar 2019)

Hahaaaaa a :/


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (15. Februar 2019)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Ist in Dresden vielleicht doch etwas im Wasser?



In Dresden bestimmt nicht, aber im Großherzogtum Baden mit Sicherheit.


----------



## RyzA (15. Februar 2019)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Durch die heutzutage ständige Verfügbarkeit des Internets,
> 
> verblödet doch die Menschheit immer mehr.


Das sehe ich anders. Es gibt genug seriöse Informationesquellen im Internet.
Man muß sie nur kennen. Sowas nennt sich auch Medienkompetenz welche man erlernen kann.
Nie war es einfacher um an Informationen zu kommen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Februar 2019)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Nö, heutzutage interessiert sich doch kaum noch
> 
> jemand an Naturwissentschaften.
> 
> ...



Naturwissenschaften beobachten nicht nur, sie experimentieren vor allen Dingen auch. Damit kann man auch die Smartphone-Generation locken, zumindest solange es knallt/brennt/zerquetscht wird/etc. ("der Wald stirbt langsam an Versauerung" hat aber auch schon früher niemanden hinterm Ofen vorgelockt, sondern musste über Jahrzehnte in Köpfer gehämmert werden)
Das Problem ist ein andereres ...



Headcrash schrieb:


> Joachim Bublath fand ich früher auch immer sehr gut. "Abenteuer Forschung", "Faszination Universum" oder die "Knoff-Hoff" Show.
> 
> Edit: Das das allgemeine Interesse an Wissenschaft abgenommen hat glaube ich schon etwas. Da es meiner Meinung nach weniger solcher Sendungen wie früher gibt.
> Aber vielleicht hat sich das auch nur auf andere Medien wie z.B. das Internet verlagert.



... nämlich die Bereitschaft, sich überhaupt mit etwas komplexem zu beschäftigen respektive die Aufmerksamkeitsspannen. Das Interesse an Wissenschaft scheint mir heute nicht größer/kleiner als früher, aber genauso wie in allen anderen Genres werden heute 2-3, maximal 5 Minuten lange Youtube-Schnipsel verlangt, wo früher 1,5 h lange Dokumentationen massentauglich waren. Umgekehrt sind die Themen, die gesellschaftlich wirklich wären, mit dem technischen Fortschritt und dem Ausmaß des menschlichen Einflusses immer komplexer geworden => wo früher Themen, die man einem Tag großteils hätte erörtern können (z.B. grobe ökologische Zusammenhänge in einem Biotop), in eine 1h-Doku gepresst worden, müssen heute Themen, die einen Monat Vorwissen voraussetzen, in einen 5 Minuten-Clip passen. Der 2 Minuten sinnlose Computer-Animationen enhält, 1 Minute anmoderiert wird und mindesten eine Minute lang mit Wiederholungen bereits gesagten zubringt. Und im Rest mit der Kamera jemand folgt, der begeistert irgendwo durchrennt und dabei nichts vermittelt außer die Hoffnung, dass gleich was spannendes folgt. ""Doku""tainment statt Information.

Quarks & Co war in dieser Hinsicht auch schon ein Rückschritt gegenüber 80er und 90er, aber richtig bergab in Richtung Welt & N-TV ging es dann mit Galileo & Co.


----------



## Threshold (16. Februar 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Galileo & Co.



Galileo war immerhin am ersten Flacherdkongress 2017 in den USA. Das war schon Unterhaltung pur.
Und ebenso erschreckend, wenn man sieht, dass Eltern ihre Kinder von der Schule nehmen und zu hause unterrichten, weil sie nicht wollen, dass die Kinder Dinge wie Naturwissenschaften lernen.


----------



## RyzA (16. Februar 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Umgekehrt sind die Themen, die gesellschaftlich wirklich wären, mit dem technischen Fortschritt und dem Ausmaß des menschlichen Einflusses immer komplexer geworden => wo früher Themen, die man einem Tag großteils hätte erörtern können (z.B. grobe ökologische Zusammenhänge in einem Biotop), in eine 1h-Doku gepresst worden, müssen heute Themen, die einen Monat Vorwissen voraussetzen, in einen 5 Minuten-Clip passen. Der 2 Minuten sinnlose Computer-Animationen enhält, 1 Minute anmoderiert wird und mindesten eine Minute lang mit Wiederholungen bereits gesagten zubringt. Und im Rest mit der Kamera jemand folgt, der begeistert irgendwo durchrennt und dabei nichts vermittelt außer die Hoffnung, dass gleich was spannendes folgt. ""Doku""tainment statt Information.


Ja ich habe auch den Eindruck das die Welt durch den technischen Fortschritt und die vielen neuen Fachbereiche komplexer geworden ist.
Auch schnelllebiger. Das sagen mir auch viele die ich kenne. Früher vor 20-30 Jahren kam es mir einfacher und ruhiger vor. 
Gleichzeitig bilden sich gesellschaftliche radikalen Gruppen. Und Verschwörungstheoretiker bekommen immer mehr Anhänger.
Wohlmöglich weil die Menschen teilweise kapitulieren vor dem Wandel und nach "Sicherheiten" suchen.


----------



## Tilfred (16. Februar 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Wohlmöglich weil die Menschen teilweise kapitulieren vor dem Wandel und nach "Sicherheiten" suchen.



Heute ist wie schon vor ein paar tausend Jahren die einzige "Sicherheit"/"Wahrheit" die Krankheit und der damit verbundene Tod!

Und vielleicht haben "Wissenschaften", genauso wie der immer noch vorhandene Vorgänger die Religion, es heute deshalb so schwer
weil auch sie keine Lösung bieten. Gebete und Schmerztabletten behandeln keine Ursachen! Ich sterbe trotzdem irgendwann, früher
oder später!

Und solange bis die Lösung da ist empfehle ich jedem einfach das zu genießen was gerade da ist und das Beste aus allem zu machen!

Wenn "Tatort" schauen Leid dämpft oder Freude macht, warum nicht? Für mich eher eine Möglichkeit als zum "Himmel" zu schauen 
und zu glauben es bringt mir mehr wenn ein Hampelmann angeblich Golf auf dem Mond spielt!


----------



## RyzA (16. Februar 2019)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Und solange bis die Lösung da ist empfehle ich jedem einfach das zu genießen was gerade da ist und das Beste aus allem zu machen!


Da stimme ich dir mal voll zu!


----------



## Threshold (16. Februar 2019)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Ich sterbe trotzdem irgendwann, früher
> oder später!



So ist das eben. Komplexes Leben ist endlich.


----------



## Tilfred (16. Februar 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> So ist das eben. Komplexes Leben ist endlich.



Nein! Komplexes Leben ist ein Kreislauf! Deine Aussagen sind einfach Menschen verachtend. Das liegt an zu vielem Unwesentlichen das Du
in Dein Gehirn läßt ohne zu sortieren. Es ist gar nichts wesentlich wenn das "Leben" endlich wäre/ist. Dann ist das "Leben", sogar Deines!,
genauso sinnlos wie das "Leben" von Milliarden die waren/sind/sein werden.

Dein Problem ist, wenn alle gleich wären, wärst Du nichts besonderes mehr und Jeder könnte ein "Einstein" sein! Dir empfehle ich dringend
nicht ganz so hoch zu steigen, dann fällt es sich leichter!


----------



## Threshold (16. Februar 2019)

Hä? Komplexes Leben ist endlich. Was verstehst du daran nicht?
Komplexes Leben altert und stirbt schließlich. Das kann man überall auf der Welt beobachten. Der Mensch ist halt das einzige Lebewesen, das sich der Thematik bewusst ist und darauf bauen ja Religionen auf. die versprechen das Blaue vom Himmel um die Ahnungslosen einzufangen.
Und ja, alle Menschen sind natürlich gleich. Keiner ist mehr Wert als der andere. Wir alle sind Trockennasenaffen. Selbst du bist ein Trockennasenaffe.
Und ich persönlich finde das auch gut. Man stelle sich vor, wir wären Feuchtnasenaffen. Bäähh.


----------



## Tilfred (16. Februar 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Bäähh.



Also steckt hinter Deiner Fassade auch nur ein Kindskopf! Wer Dir folgt ist auch selbst schuld! Behalte Deine Meinung, Du hast sonst nichts!


----------



## Threshold (16. Februar 2019)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Also steckt hinter Deiner Fassade auch nur ein Kindskopf! Wer Dir folgt ist auch selbst schuld! Behalte Deine Meinung, Du hast sonst nichts!



Du scheinst meine Posts überhaupt nicht zu verstehen. Das ist traurig.
Beschäftige dich mal mit der Evolutionstheorie und wieso das Leben endlich sein muss wenn es komplexer wird.
Immerhin ist das Leben auf der Erde "explodiert" als Sauerstoff ins Spiel kam. Sauerstoff setzt eine Menge Energie frei. Das ist auch wichtig fürs Leben. Gleichzeitig tötet der Sauerstoff aber auch das Leben wieder. Das Element, das sich am Leben hält, tötet dich am Ende. So ist das nun mal.


----------



## Tilfred (16. Februar 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du scheinst meine Posts überhaupt nicht zu verstehen. Das ist traurig. So ist das nun mal.



Deine Meinung. Nicht mehr oder weniger.

Deine Posts, die im übrigen weder für mich noch für sonst Jemanden außer Dir sind, haben für mich null Inhalt. Behalte sie bitte für Dich, ich brauche sie nicht.

Es sind immer noch Fürze, nichts anderes, so dumm daß es fast körperlich schmerzt und je mehr Du Dich äußerst desto dümmer wird es!

Nichts für ungut, aber ISSO!


----------



## Threshold (16. Februar 2019)

Na ja, was von dir bisher so kam, ist noch in jedermanns Erinnerung.
Ändert aber nichts daran, dass du keine Ahnung von Evolution hast und wenn du da mitreden willst, solltest du dich erst mal informieren.
Also ein Buch lesen und nicht die bibel.


----------



## Tilfred (16. Februar 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Also ein Buch lesen und nicht die bibel.



Und wieder Dummheit pur! Nur für die Doofen hier: Ist die "Bibel" kein Buch mehr? Es geht tatsächlich mit jedem Beitrag dümmer...

Aber mach so weiter, das schadet nur Dir!


----------



## Threshold (16. Februar 2019)

Die Bibel ist eine Ansammlung von Geschichten, die sich im Laufe der Zeit immer wieder geändert haben.
Ein Buch kann sehr viel mehr sein. Es gibt Bücher, mit deren Inhalt du Wissen generieren kannst. Das solltest du mal versuchen.


----------



## Tilfred (16. Februar 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Bibel ist eine Ansammlung von Geschichten, die sich im Laufe der Zeit immer wieder geändert haben.



Das wäre mal etwas. Dein Wissen zu beweißen! Wo und wie haben sich diese Geschichten verändert?! Von selbst schreiben sich Geschichten um! Sachen gibts!
Und winde Dich nicht wieder mit: "Landvermesser wissen das!" raus! Eine Handvoll Änderungen würden reichen, mit Stellen und was vorher da angeblich gestanden hat.
Sind ja keine Millionen von Jahren! Du schaffst das Brain... äh Pinky!



Threshold schrieb:


> Ein Buch kann sehr viel mehr sein. Es gibt Bücher, mit deren Inhalt du Wissen generieren kannst. Das solltest du mal versuchen.



Wenn das so wäre müßtest Du aufgrund erheblicher Defizite 24/7 in der Bibliothek sitzen. Es bringt leider nichts den Inhalt eines Buches in Beton einzuhämmern!


----------



## RyzA (17. Februar 2019)

Nicht nur komplexes Leben ist endlich, sondern alles Leben was wir kennen.
Und das du hier Threshold wieder so angreifst, obwohl er dir versucht sachlich und freundlich alles zu erklären, finde ich nicht gut.


----------



## compisucher (17. Februar 2019)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Nein! Komplexes Leben ist ein Kreislauf!



Nein, Leben ist ein Kreislauf.
Gestorbene Biomasse von Tieren oder Pflanzen werden Dank Bakterien u. dgl. dem Biokreislauf wieder hinzugefügt.
Komplexes Leben hat keinen Kreislauf, dieser ist lediglich über Glauben definiert (Wiederauferstehung usw.).
Es bringt dich persönlich kein Stück weiter, wenn du religiöse Glaubensvorstellungen als Fakt definierst.
Die Erde, unser Sonnensystem, unsere Galaxie letztlich unser Universum drehen sich dennoch weiter, unbedarft deiner Nichteinsicht.
Inwiefern eine "geistige Wiederauferstehung" existiert ist maximal spekulativ und keiner kann dies dementieren noch verifizieren.


----------



## RyzA (17. Februar 2019)

Es gibt einen Kreislauf aller Elemente aber der geht über Leben und Tod hinaus. Wir bestehen ja bekanntlich auch aus Sternenstaub.
Wenn Leben neu entsteht organisieren sich Teilchen zu Molekühlen, Organen, Körper usw.
Und wenn das Leben erlischt zersetzt sich der Körper und die Teilchen gehen wieder in die Natur über.
Ob wir eine Seele haben, was das genau ist und was mir ihr geschieht weiß niemand. Aber entzieht sich wohl auch eine Beantwortung durch die  Naturwissenschaft.


----------



## Threshold (17. Februar 2019)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Das wäre mal etwas. Dein Wissen zu beweißen! Wo und wie haben sich diese Geschichten verändert?! Von selbst schreiben sich Geschichten um! Sachen gibts!
> Und winde Dich nicht wieder mit: "Landvermesser wissen das!" raus! Eine Handvoll Änderungen würden reichen, mit Stellen und was vorher da angeblich gestanden hat.
> Sind ja keine Millionen von Jahren! Du schaffst das Brain... äh Pinky!



Hab ich dir doch mal gesagt. Informiere dich, bei Bibel Historikern. Diese Leute kennen sich echt aus. Die wissen genau, dass sogar Päpste später Teile der Bibel umschrieben ließen bzw. was entfernt haben, was ihnen damals nicht so passte. Als zusammenhängendes Buch trat die Bibel ja nicht bei Jesus Kreuzigung auf, das muss dir endlich mal klar sein. Jahrhunderte lang wurden die Geschichten weiter gegeben und sie veränderten sich.
Solche weiter Erzähhlungen hat man in der Grundschule gemacht. Da hat der erste eine Geschichte dem zweiten erzählt und dieser dann die Geschichte dem dritten usw. bis eben diese Geschichte 1x rum ging und wieder beim ersten ankam und niemals war es die gleiche Geschichte, die er anfangs erzählt hat. Das ist auch normal, da Menschen immer etwas weglassen oder hinzunehmen. 
Das menschliche Gehirn ist eben kein Computer, es ist eine Entwicklung der Evolution. Das Gehirn ist zu enormen Leistungen fähig, wie immer wieder inselbegabte Menschen demonstrieren.
Informiere dich mal über das semantische und das episodische Gedächtnis. 



Tilfred schrieb:


> Wenn das so wäre müßtest Du aufgrund erheblicher Defizite 24/7 in der Bibliothek sitzen. Es bringt leider nichts den Inhalt eines Buches in Beton einzuhämmern!



gibt es den Satz auch in verständlich?
Wer behauptet denn, dass die Erde flach ist?
Wer ignoriert wissenschaftliche Fakten und Beobachtungen und versucht die Abläufe der Natur mit einem Buch zu erklären, das dafür gar nicht gemacht ist?



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ob wir eine Seele haben, was das genau ist und was mir ihr geschieht weiß niemand. Aber entzieht sich wohl auch eine Beantwortung durch die  Naturwissenschaft.



Diese Frage kannst du in der Tat besser mit einem Theologen oder Philosophen besprechen. Der Naturwissenschaftler interessiert sich für empirische Belege und sowas kann man nicht empirisch erfassen.
Es gibt ja eine Menge Tiere, die den Spiegel Test bestehen. Diese Tiere haben also ein Bewusstsein, wie Menschen. Haben sie damit auch automatisch eine Seele?


----------



## RyzA (17. Februar 2019)

Bitte nicht schon wieder die flache Erde.


----------



## Threshold (17. Februar 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Bitte nicht schon wieder die flache Erde.



Da kannst du aber sehen, dass gerade religiöse Menschen auf den Unsinn eher reinfallen als Menschen, die tatsächlich die Fakten erkennen und richtig deuten.
Es gibt ja das schöne Experiment mit der Vakuumröhre und der Eisenkugel und der Feder. Beides fällt in der Röhre gleich schnell zu Boden. Damit ist die Dichte Theorie der flachen Erde widerlegt und damit auch die flache Erde selbst. Jeder Kreiselkompass beweist die Rotation der Erde. Und wieder wurde die flache Erde widerlegt.
Das kann man endlos so weiter machen. Wissenschaftliche Fakten eben. Trotzdem wird das alles ignoriert.


----------



## RyzA (17. Februar 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das kann man endlos so weiter machen. Wissenschaftliche Fakten eben. Trotzdem wird das alles ignoriert.


Ja bei Tilfred kannst du auch endlos damit weitermachen. Weil ihn solche Fakten nicht interessieren.
Damit verschwendest du deine Zeit.
Außerdem haben wir das ja schon etliche Male durchgekaut.


----------



## Threshold (17. Februar 2019)

Ich weiß, aber es ist wichtig darauf hinzuweisen, dass er eben falsch liegt.
Genauso die Leute, die an ein Plasmauniversum glauben und Einstein für einen Trottel halten.
Die glauben ernsthaft daran, dass die Sonne die Planeten aufgrund ihres Magnetfeldes auf eine Kreisbahn halten. Echt klasse.


----------



## RyzA (17. Februar 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich weiß, aber es ist wichtig darauf hinzuweisen, dass er eben falsch liegt.


Entweder will jemand dazulernen und Fakten akzeptieren oder nicht.
Wenn er sich vehement dagegen wehrt stößt man bei ihm auf taube Ohren.
Das muß von ihm selber kommen das er sich dafür öffnet.
Außerdem ist er dir gegenüber immer wieder unfreundlich geworden.
Da hätte ich schon keine Lust mehr mir noch weiter Mühe zu machen.


----------



## Threshold (17. Februar 2019)

Jeder hat ja die Möglichkeit Informationen zu sammeln. Natürlich sollte man nicht ausschließlich nur dubiose Youtube Videos aus komischen Quellen anschauen, wie Astro Toni oder Truthvestigation by Nadja. Wobei Nadja schon echt lustig ist. Vor ein paar Wochen bringt sie ein Video, wo sie erklärt, dass der Mond keine Kugel ist. Also exakt zur gleichen Zeit als Flo Plus Astro Tonis Mondfinsternis Video zerlegt und anhand von Aufnahmen Astro Tonis klar beweist, dass der Mond natürlich eine Kugel ist.
Oder ihr Video über Chemtrails, das beweist, dass es natürlich nicht Chemtrails sind sondern kondensierter Wasserdampf. Sie widerlegt sozusagen ihr eigenes Video.
Daher sag ich immer, dass man gerne mal mehrere Quellen ansteuern sollte, wenn es darum geht, Informationen zu sammeln.
Denn Wissen bekommt man ja nicht einfach so. Wissen generiert man aus den Informationen, die man sammelt.


----------



## RyzA (17. Februar 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Denn Wissen bekommt man ja nicht einfach so. Wissen generiert man aus den Informationen, die man sammelt.


Ja das heraufiltern von relevanten und richtigen Inhalten. Stichwort "Medienkompetenz". Sehr wichtig in der heutigen Zeit.
Allerdings gibt es auch welche die wollen einfach nicht an die Wahrheit glauben. Auch wenn man ihnen 1000 mal Fakten & Zahlen auftischt.  Die schaffen sich ihre eigene Wahrheit.
Gründe dafür sind u.a. Überforderung.


----------



## Threshold (17. Februar 2019)

Man kennt ja die Leute, die grundsätzlich in allem eine Verschwörung sehen und gar nicht mehr in der Lage sind zu differenzieren. Da wird jedes Youtube Video sofort für bare Münze genommen, wenn es der eigenen Sichtweise entspricht, völlig egal, wie hanebüchen der Inhalt auch ist und alles andere wird ausgeblendet.
Da muss man in der Tat fragen, was da schief gelaufen ist. 
Man kann z.B. einfach mal in eine Sternwarte gehen. Die gibt es bei jedem um die Ecke und mal ein Blick durch das Teleskop werfen.
Meist ist das aber so, dass die Leute den Sachverhalt nicht verstehen und was sie nicht verstehen, muss dann falsch oder gelogen sein.
Dabei hat Physik oder Mathematik ja nichts mystisches an sich. Gerade durch die Mathematik haben wir -- also die Menschen ohne die Flacherdler -- verstanden, wie die Natur funktioniert. Man denkt sich ja ein Naturgesetz nicht aus, man erkennt, wie es funktioniert, weil man forscht, beobachtet und berechnet. 
Und die Beobachtungen der Planeten und Sterne ist ja eben das, was der Mensch schon sehr früh gemacht hat. Vermutlich ist die Astronomie die erste Naturwissenschaft überhaupt gewesen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (17. Februar 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Entweder will jemand dazulernen und Fakten akzeptieren oder nicht.
> Wenn er sich vehement dagegen wehrt stößt man bei ihm auf taube Ohren.
> Das muß von ihm selber kommen das er sich dafür öffnet.
> Außerdem ist er dir gegenüber immer wieder unfreundlich geworden.
> Da hätte ich schon keine Lust mehr mir noch weiter Mühe zu machen.



Dass beim Tilpferd Hopfen und Malz verloren ist, dürfte schon vor Monaten klar gewesen sein. Manchmal geht es bei solchen Diskussionen einfach nicht mehr darum, das direkte Gegenüber zu überzeugen oder eine produktive Synthese aus den beteiligten Sichtweisen, Argumentationen und Wissensschätzen zu bilden. Manchmal muss man einfach aufzeigen, wie absurd die Gegenposition ist, damit nicht noch weitere, naive und von jeglichem Wissen unbeleckte Personen diesem hanebüchenen Unsinn auf den Leim gehen. Sowas kann ja letztlich auch fatal und existenzbedrohend werden. Z. B. Wenn Leuten eingeredet wird, sie müssten keine Steuern mehr zahlen oder Âhnliches.


----------



## Tilfred (17. Februar 2019)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Z. B. Wenn Leuten eingeredet wird, sie müssten keine Steuern mehr zahlen oder Âhnliches.



Oder nicht zum Impfen zu gehen oder nur noch von Licht leben! Wo bitte empfehle ich sowas?

Und wenn irgendein Vollidiot irgend etwas annimmt, egal von wem, ist er dann nicht selbst schuld? Wieso seid Ihr auf einmal Instanzen die über alle
anderen wachen müßt? Könnt ihr das? Seid Ihr die größten Diener? Oder doch nur die großen Schwätzer?

Warum ich zum Crossplayer nicht nett bin ist ersichtlich. Er ignoriert meinen Scheiß (Meinung) genauso wie ich seinen Scheißdreck (Meinung)! 

Wieso kann er keine Beispiele für seine Behauptung bringen, nicht eines! , wo die Bibel geändert wurde? Richtig, weil er keines selbst kennt!


----------



## HenneHuhn (17. Februar 2019)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Oder nicht zum Impfen zu gehen oder nur noch von Licht leben! Wo bitte empfehle ich sowas?



Es wäre ja auch völlig ausreichend, sich mit wahnhaften Ideen gesellschaftlich völlig zu isolieren. Aber ich sprach ja auch nicht von dir direkt, sondern allgemein von Fällen, wo das Gegenüber nicht mehr für die grundlegende Rationalität zugänglich ist. 


Bezüglich der ollen Bibel: wer glaubst du denn, hat die zusammengestellt? Das ist schon sehr interessant zu lesen, wer gerne welche Schriften in den Bibelkanon (insbes. Beim Neuen Testament) aufgenommen haben wollte. Die Bibel, vor allem das Neue Testament, in der jetzigen Zusammenstellung ist aus politisch-religiösem Geschachere und Kompromissen entstanden. Auch viele Glaubensinhalte, s. z. B. das 1. Konzil von Nicäa und den Arianismus-Sfreit. 
Auch die verschiedenen Bibel Übersetzungen und die dabei von verschiedenen Leuten vorgenommenen, inhaltlichen Spitzfindigkeiten und die Debatten darüber, wie jetzt dieses oder jenes Wort zu übersetzen und was aus der genauen Wortwahl folgen würde, ist recht spannend. Und nicht zuletzt die vielen Übersetzungsfehler, z. B. das berühmte Kamel und das Nadelöhr, das Luther da fabriziert hat, sprechen Bände darüber, dass biblische Texte im Laufe der Jahre durchaus Veränderungen durchgemacht haben.


----------



## Tilfred (17. Februar 2019)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> , z. B. das berühmte Kamel und das Nadelöhr, das Luther da fabriziert hat, sprechen Bände darüber, dass biblische Texte im Laufe der Jahre durchaus Veränderungen durchgemacht haben.



Und Du weißt was die ursprüngliche Aussage war? Was ginge denn auch nicht durch ein Nadelöhr als ein dafür vorgesehener Faden? Achso, fast Alles? Wieso ist die Aussage trotz Kamel nicht korrekt?

Und noch einmal, wo werden Dinge so verdreht daß sich ein völlig anderer Sinn ergibt und woher weißt Du das so genau? Ein Link vielleicht, meinetwegen ein Video?


----------



## HenneHuhn (17. Februar 2019)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Und Du weißt was die ursprüngliche Aussage war? Was ginge denn auch nicht durch ein Nadelöhr als ein dafür vorgesehener Faden? Achso, fast Alles? Wieso ist die Aussage trotz Kamel nicht korrekt?
> 
> Und noch einmal, wo werden Dinge so verdreht daß sich ein völlig anderer Sinn ergibt und woher weißt Du das so genau? Ein Link vielleicht, meinetwegen ein Video?



Eigentlich war es ein Tau, also ein dickes Seil. Luther hat es eben nur falsch übersetzt. 
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, habe ich nirgendwo von Änderungen gesprochen, durch die sich ein völlig anderer Sinn ergeben hat. Ich sprach davon, dass der Inhalt und die Zusammenstellung kanonischer christlicher Texte und Glaubensinhalte menschengemacht ist. Und als solche prinzipiell anfällig für Manipulation und wohl kaum geeignet für die naturwissenschaftliche Erklärung von Welt und Kosmos sind. Unterschiedliche Übersetzungen ein und der selben Texte, die z. T. wiederum nur Übersetzungen (von Übersetzungen, von...) von Quelltexte sind, illustrieren das ganz anschaulich.

Schnuffilein, deine Strohmann-Argumente zeigen nur ein weiteres Mal deine Wahnhaftigkeit auf.


----------



## Threshold (17. Februar 2019)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Wieso kann er keine Beispiele für seine Behauptung bringen, nicht eines! , wo die Bibel geändert wurde? Richtig, weil er keines selbst kennt!



Wie gesagt, frag Bibel Historiker, die können dir das sehr genau erklären.
Es gibt genug Hinweise dafür. Beweise wirst du natürlich nie finden, denn alles ist Interpretationssache.
Du kannst dir den Codex Sinaiticus anschauen. Das ist die erste Bibel, die man gefunden hat. Sie wurde 400 Jahre nach Christus geschrieben.
Und sie unterscheidet sich eben von heutigen Inhalten einer Bibel. Wie man das nun auslegt, ist Bestandteil der Forschung.


----------



## Tilfred (17. Februar 2019)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Schnuffilein, deine Strohmann-Argumente zeigen nur ein weiteres Mal deine Wahnhaftigkeit auf.



Es war Dein "Strohmann Argument"! Gut, auch Du weißt nicht genau wovon Du sprichst. Damit bist Du hier in sehr guter Gesellschaft! Mäuschen!


----------



## Tilfred (17. Februar 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du kannst dir den Codex Sinaiticus anschauen. Das ist die erste Bibel, die man gefunden hat. Sie wurde 400 Jahre nach Christus geschrieben.
> Und sie unterscheidet sich eben von heutigen Inhalten einer Bibel. Wie man das nun auslegt, ist Bestandteil der Forschung.



Codex Sinaiticus – Wikipedia

Wo steht das mit den Unterschieden?

Zitate

"Es ist zugleich die älteste Handschrift der Welt, die das Neue Testament vollständig enthält."

"Der Codex enthält große Teile des Alten und ein vollständiges Neues Testament in altgriechischer Sprache. "

Meinst Du das mit Unterschieden? Und bitte beschreibe doch mal warum das wesentlich sein soll wenn es doch

"er gehört zusammen mit dem Codex Vaticanus, von dem er sich nur unwesentlich unterscheidet"

unwesentlich ist?

Wie immer bei Dir nur heiße Luft! Denn Du weißt gar nichts!

Aber, fairer Weise mal auf Dein Fachgebiet zurück. Wie vermehren sich "schwarze Löcher"? Gibt es auch "schwarze Phalli"?


----------



## HenneHuhn (17. Februar 2019)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Es war Dein "Strohmann Argument"! Gut, auch Du weißt nicht genau wovon Du sprichst. Damit bist Du hier in sehr guter Gesellschaft! Mäuschen!



Ich habe nicht den Eindruck, dass dir die argumentatorische Figur des "Strohmanns" überhaupt bekannt ist. Damit beschreibt man das Abarbeiten an einer dem tatsächlichen oder einem fiktiven Gegenüber unterstellten Position, die gar nicht den realen Positionen entspricht. In deinem Fall wolltest du von mir Belege haben für die mir unterstellte Aussage, dass Bibeltexte so sehr verändert worden seien, dass sie einen völlig anderen Sinn erhalten hätten. Das Problem ist nur: das habe ich nicht behauptet, wohl aber die Möglichkeit dessen aufgezeigt. Diese ist sehr gut nachvollziehbar, eben aufgrund der von mir erwähnten Beispiele. 
Wie gesagt, lies dich doch einfach mal ein wenig ein. Ein guter Einstieg zum Thema "Bibelkanon" ist der gleichlautende Wikipedia-Artikel, in dem weitergehende, interessante Quellen verlinkt sind. Der Artikel "Bibelübersetzung", ebenfalls auf Wikipedia, bietet interessantes zur Methodik.


----------



## Tilfred (17. Februar 2019)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht den Eindruck, dass dir die argumentatorische Figur des "Strohmanns" überhaupt bekannt ist. Damit beschreibt man das Abarbeiten an einer dem tatsächlichen oder einem fiktiven Gegenüber unterstellten Position, die gar nicht den realen Positionen entspricht.



Also so in etwa:



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Z. B. Wenn Leuten eingeredet wird, sie müssten keine Steuern mehr zahlen oder Âhnliches.



oder sowas:



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> z. B. das berühmte Kamel und das Nadelöhr, das Luther da fabriziert hat


----------



## HenneHuhn (17. Februar 2019)

Danke für die Illustration, dass du es tatsächlich nicht verstehst


----------



## Tilfred (17. Februar 2019)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Danke für die Illustration, dass du es tatsächlich nicht verstehst



Oh doch mein Freund! Auch ich verstehe, daß ich mit meinem Dachschaden prima zu Euch passe!


----------



## Threshold (17. Februar 2019)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Wie immer bei Dir nur heiße Luft! Denn Du weißt gar nichts!



Du hast entweder den Artikel nicht richtig gelesen oder bist nicht in der Lage, den zu verstehen.
Wie gesagt, geh mal zu einer Vorlesung eines Bibel Historikers.
Alles andere ist meiner Meinung nach auch völlig egal, da du ja wissenschaftliche Fakten ablehnst und Naturgesetze ignorierst.


----------



## RyzA (17. Februar 2019)

Ich glaube ich habe das richtige für Tilfred gefunden: 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EyFObnbB1dw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Threshold (17. Februar 2019)

Als ob man einem 5 Jährigen versucht was zu erklären, der sich aber grundsätzlich immer aufn Boden wirft und brüllt, wenn er was nicht hören will.


----------



## Tilfred (17. Februar 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Als ob man einem 5 Jährigen versucht was zu erklären, der sich aber grundsätzlich immer aufn Boden wirft und brüllt, wenn er was nicht hören will.



Und nun mußt Du Dich nur noch selbst erkennen in Deinem Bild, das wäre schon die halbe Miete...


----------



## blautemple (18. Februar 2019)

Gaaaaaanz dünnes Eis


----------



## Threshold (18. Februar 2019)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Und nun mußt Du Dich nur noch selbst erkennen in Deinem Bild, das wäre schon die halbe Miete...



Erkläre mir doch mal, wie ein Kreiselkompass funktioniert.


----------



## compisucher (18. Februar 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Es gibt ja eine Menge Tiere, die den Spiegel Test bestehen. Diese Tiere haben also ein Bewusstsein, wie Menschen. Haben sie damit auch automatisch eine Seele?



Eine Glaubensfrage, ich glaube daran, sprich für mich haben Tiere ebenso eine Seele wie wir Menschen.
Das hat aber eher was mit Empathie zu tun, beweisen lässt sich so was kaum und will ich auch gar nicht.
Wissenschaftlich in Bezug auf Intelligenz gibt es Abstufungen, die darauf hindeuten, dass wir als Primatenabkömmlinge wohl hier derzeit den Lead auf der Erde haben.
Selbsterkenntnis im Sinne von Spiegeltest zu bestehen ist aber nur ein Teil einer Bewußtseinsbildung und kann maximal als Indiz für den Begriff "Seele" dienen.

Das Beispiel Termiten mag hier herangezogen werden.
Die einzelne Termite erkennst sich sicherlich nicht selbst im Spiegel, auch alle Individuen zusammen können das nicht.
Dennoch gibt es eine gewisse Schwarmintelligenz, die es dem Termitenvolk ermöglicht, beeindruckende Bauwerke zu erstellen, z. T. Landwirtschaft zu betreiben und gemeinsam gegen Gegner sich zu verteidigen.
Alles Attribute, die sonst nur dem Menschen zugesprochen werden und die Landläufig mit Intelligenz in Verbindung gebracht werden.
Hat nun die einzelne Termite eine Seele oder die Schwarmintelligenz als solche?
Keine Ahnung...


----------



## Threshold (18. Februar 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Wissenschaftlich in Bezug auf Intelligenz gibt es Abstufungen, die darauf hindeuten, dass wir als Primatenabkömmlinge wohl hier derzeit den Lead auf der Erde haben.



Richtig, der Mensch kann mehr als andere, auch weil er ein sehr soziales Wesen ist. Menschen arbeiten zusammen um etwas zu meistern.
Schimpansen scheitern in der Regel daran. Selbst Vögel sind da besser und denen hatte man bisher jede Art der Intelligenz abgesprochen.
Nur darf man menschliche Intelligenz nicht mit tierischer Intelligenz gleich setzen.
Ein Elefant kann zwar den Spiegel Test bestehen -- er muss das erst lernen -- aber in seinem Lebensraum braucht er das nicht können. Für ihn ist das unerheblich. Wichtiger ist es zu wissen, wo die Wasserstellen sind, wenn die Herde durch die Steppe wandert und das können Elefanten sehr gut. Der Mensch ist da ohne GPS aufgeschmissen.
Ein Bienenvolk im Ganzen hat auch eine Intelligenz. Sie sind in der Lage sämtliche Anflüge an Blüten miteinander zu teilen und das über Kilometer hinweg.
Letztens habe ich Terra X gesehen, wo Paviane Autos plündern. Sie öffnen einfach die Tür -- sofern nicht abgeschlossen -- und klauen alles, was nicht fest ist. Da werden Rucksäcke geplündert.
Aber das machen sie geschickt, denn der eine Teil der Gruppe lenkt die Menschen ab während der andere Teil die Autos plündert. Schon sehr erstaunlich.


----------



## compisucher (18. Februar 2019)

Yepp, die Erstaunlichkeit kann ich unterstreichen.
Als alte Tierschützer (nicht militant + nicht dogmatisch, bin immer noch Fleischfresser) wurde uns vor Jahren ein Tintenfisch (!) oder besser Octopus vom Tierheim in Obhut gebracht,
da wir die Einzigen in deren Bekanntenkreis waren, die ein funktionierendes Seewasseraquarium hatten.

Der kleine Kerl (ca. 25-30 cm) konnte mit uns "kommunizieren", konnte mit Kieselsteinen bis 3 Zählen, gab  "Tentakel" zur Begrüßung und schaute Fernsehen (er wechselte seine Farben analog zum Geschehen auf dem Bildschirm) usw. usw.
Henry starb dann (Altersschwäche???) vor ca. 3 Jahren auf der Hand meiner Frau, die ihre Hand fast 5 h unter Wasser hielt, weil wir sahen dass es ihm schlecht ging.
Seit dem haben wir kein Meerwasseraquarium mehr...


----------



## Threshold (18. Februar 2019)

Ja, Kraken sind klasse. Die können Schraubverschlüsse öffnen und so an ihre Beute kommen. Das schaft keine Katze und auch kein Hund.
Und sie passen durch die kleinste Öffnung.
Ich persönlich bin ja ein Fan des Faultiers. Die kleinen Racker dösen 8 Stunden am Tag auf einen Ast und lassen sich die Sonne aufn Pelz scheinen.
Sie sind sicher nicht die hellsten Kerzen auf der Torte aber sehr effizient.
Stark finde ich Erdmännchen, die differenzierte Sprachlaute für Feinde und soziale Kontakte haben.
Wir leben halt auf dem geilsten Planeten des Universum. 

Schade, dass ihr kein Aquarium mehr habt.


----------



## compisucher (18. Februar 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Schade, dass ihr kein Aquarium mehr habt.



War ein Haufen Arbeit;  2500l Meerwasser- und 1700l Süßwasseraquarium ist schon was anderes als das handelsübliche 200-400l Teil, in dem die Fische Platzangst haben.
Insgesamt fast 10 Jahre betrieben und dann an wirklich gute Hände weitergegeben.
Da braucht man schon fast einen ganzen Tag um die zwei Teile sauber zu machen und das alle 2-3 Wochen.

Wir kümmern uns derzeit viel um Hunde (5 eigene) und Tierheime in Südosteuropa und haben eine Art Gnadenhof für Schafe (derzeit 4 Stück), die sonst am Dönerspieß enden würden....


PS: 
Und ja, obergeiler Planet mit unglaublicher Vielfalt.
Alleine den zwei Eichhörnchen, die jeden Morgen die Vogelfutterstelle plündern könnte ich den ganzen Tag beobachten...


----------



## RyzA (18. Februar 2019)

Menschenaffen, gewisse Vogelarten (Krähen, Möwen, Papageien) und Wale habe im Tierreich die höchste Intelligenz.
Der Spiegeltest ist ein Indiz für Bewußtsein. Dazu gehören außerdem noch anderen Faktoren wie denken und fühlen.
Sehr intelligente Tiere können sogar bis zu einen bestimmten Level denken, das sie u.a. Werkzeuge herstellen und benutzen und Strategien entwickeln.
Deren Entwicklungstand ist mit menschlichen Kleinkindern vergleichbar.
Staatenbildene Insekten haben aber eine Schwarmintelligenz und sind einzeln nicht schlau und auch nicht überlebensfähig.
Dennoch faszinierend zu was sie zusammen in der Lage sind.
Für Bewußtsein gibt es keine einheitliche Definition. Aber ich denke das bestimmte Kriterien erfüllt werden müssen. Das läßt sich auch nur interdisziplinär beantworten.
Ich denke auch das alle höheren Tiere eine Art Bewußtsein mit unterschiedlichen Abstufungen haben. Demnach auch eine Seele.
Jeder der auch mal Haustiere gehabt hat oder hat, weiß auch das jedes Tier seinen ganz eigenen Charakter hat.


----------



## Adi1 (19. Februar 2019)

Das ist ja alles gut und schön,

wir sind aber die einzige Spezie,

die Ihre eigene Lebensgrundlage vernichtet,

so dämlich war noch niemand vor uns. 

Von daher,

nach mir die Sintflut.


----------



## Threshold (19. Februar 2019)

Adi1 schrieb:


> wir sind aber die einzige Spezie,
> 
> die Ihre eigene Lebensgrundlage vernichtet,



Eigentlich nicht.
Das Problem ist, dass die Natur beim Menschen nicht regulieren kann.
Hast du z.B. eine Kaninchenpopulation, die ansteigt, weils genug zu Essen gibt, reguliert sich die Population von selbst, weil es auch mehr Raubtiere geben wird und wenn das Essen für die Kaninchen wieder knapper wird, schrumpft die Population.
Das funktioniert so beim Menschen nicht mehr, da er keine natürlichen Feinde hat und zu Essen gibt es ja im Supermarkt.


----------



## Adi1 (19. Februar 2019)

Wo lebst Du denn?

Freilich machen wir hier alles fertig,

soviele Idioten verträgt dieser Planet nun mal nicht.


----------



## Threshold (19. Februar 2019)

Na ja, ein paar Idioten glauben ja, dass die Erde nach dem Eiswall unendlich weit groß ist. 
Von daher mache ich mir keine Sorgen. 
Und das Erdöl wird auch nie knapp werden, weil das Erdöl ja keine Millionen Jahre in der Erde lag und aus abgestorbener Biomasse entstanden ist. 
Die Welt kann so einfach sein.


----------



## Adi1 (19. Februar 2019)

Ist doch eh Wurst. 

Diesen "Point of no Return" haben wird doch längst überschritten,

von daher,

volle Kanne weiter.


----------



## DARPA (19. Februar 2019)

Der Mensch hat sich selbst als natürlichen Feind. Ich glaub, das reicht erstmal.


----------



## RyzA (19. Februar 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass die Natur beim Menschen nicht regulieren kann.


Der Mensch reguliert sich selber!


----------



## Two-Face (19. Februar 2019)

Naja, 7,5 Mrd. Menschen auf der Welt, Tendenz immernoch steigend...

Das seh' ich düster für die nächsten 100 Jahre.


----------



## RyzA (19. Februar 2019)

Für dasJahr 2100 werden ca 11,2 Milliarden Menschen erwartet. Aber das wird nicht ewig so weiter gehen.
Der Klimawandel welcher zunehmend für Nahrungsknappheit sorgt und das verschwinden von Ressourcen werden irgendwann dafür sorgen.
Wenn sich die Menschen nicht vorher schon selber gegenseitig ausgelöscht haben.
Oder eine größere Naturkatastrophe ausbricht.
Oder eine Pandemie/Seuche.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (19. Februar 2019)

Das Problem an dieser Aussage "es sind zu viele Menschen" liegt darin, dass damit die Verantwortung verschoben wird. Und die Verantwortung liegt bei uns Europäern und dem Rest der "westlichen" Welt. Eine afrikanische Großfamilie trägt nur einen Bruchteil im Vergleich zu einem Europäer zur Umweltzerstörung und Klimawandel bei. Die Probleme hierbei sind eher im sozialen Bereich zu suchen. Ich glaube auch, dass wir problemlos in der Lage sind, die derzeitige Weltbevölkerung zu ernähren, dafür müssten die Lebensmittel fair verteilt werden und wir müssen hier mit der Lebensmittelverschwendung aufhören.


----------



## Threshold (20. Februar 2019)

Die Bevölkerung kann man sicher problemlos ernähren.
Aber viele wollen Fleisch essen, mit dem Auto fahren und in einer warmen Wohnung leben. Das kostet nicht nur Ressourcen sondern verschmutzt auch den Planeten.
Jetzt kann man aber nicht verlangen, dass die Menschen, die ja Europa und Nordamerika ausm Fernsehen kennen, nicht so leben dürfen wie wir weil das den Planeten verschmutzt. Man muss endlich mal eine einheitliche Regelung bekommen. Weg von dem kapitalistischen Denken und hin zur Nachhaltigkeit.
Wenn die Erdbeeren aus China im Supermarkt billiger sind als heimische Erdbeeren, dass stimmt was Grundsätzliches nicht.
Ich bin ja dafür, den Preis auf Konsumartikel mit einem CO2 Fingerabdruck auszustatten. 
Man schaue sich unsere europäischen Rinder an. Die werden nach Afrika verschifft, dort geschlachtet und das Fleisch kommt dann wieder zurück zu uns und wandert in die Supermärkte.
Und zwar nur deswegen, weil es günstiger ist, die Rinder einzusammeln und nach Afrika zu verschiffen als sie hier zu schlachten. Kann doch nicht sein.


----------



## blautemple (20. Februar 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Bevölkerung kann man sicher problemlos ernähren.
> Aber viele wollen Fleisch essen, mit dem Auto fahren und in einer warmen Wohnung leben. Das kostet nicht nur Ressourcen sondern verschmutzt auch den Planeten.
> Jetzt kann man aber nicht verlangen, dass die Menschen, die ja Europa und Nordamerika ausm Fernsehen kennen, nicht so leben dürfen wie wir weil das den Planeten verschmutzt. Man muss endlich mal eine einheitliche Regelung bekommen. Weg von dem kapitalistischen Denken und hin zur Nachhaltigkeit.
> Wenn die Erdbeeren aus China im Supermarkt billiger sind als heimische Erdbeeren, dass stimmt was Grundsätzliches nicht.
> ...



Ich muss da auch immer an die Nordseekrabben denken. Die werden zum pulen auch extra nach Marokko gekarrt...


----------



## Threshold (20. Februar 2019)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ich muss da auch immer an die Nordseekrabben denken. Die werden zum pulen auch extra nach Marokko gekarrt...



Und holländische Tulpen kommen heute nicht mehr aus Amsterdam sondern aus Kenia.


----------



## Adi1 (20. Februar 2019)

Vlt. sollte man den Mist einfach nicht mehr kaufen,

die Konsumenten haben eine hohe Marktmacht,

aber heutzutage soll es ja am liebsten gar nix mehr kosten. 

Der Letzte in der Kette, ist halt der Loser.


----------



## RyzA (21. Februar 2019)

Nochmal zu den Naturwissenschaften: was ich interessant finde ist, das für die meisten der perfekteste Körper die Kugel ist. Jeder beliebige Punkt der Oberfläche hat den gleichen Abstand zum Mittelpunkt. Das hat kein anderer Körper.
Aber die Kugel ist etwas vom Menschen geschaffenes. In der Natur gibt es meines Wissens nichts was 100% perfekt ist.
Die Erde ist auch eher kartoffelförmig und nicht so perfekt wie sie immer dargestellt wird.
Außerdem geht sie am Äquator auseinander, bzw das Wasser wird vom Mond seitlich weggezogen.

Aber wie ist es im Mikrokosmos? Sind Atome richtige Kugeln. Oder eher nicht?


----------



## compisucher (21. Februar 2019)

Hmmm... So rein theoretisch müsste doch ein schwarzes Loch perfekte Kugelform haben, sofern es statisch (nicht rotierend) ist.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Februar 2019)

Schönes neues Thema, gerade auch bei Krebsmedikamenten. Da heißt es jetzt: individuell ausprobieren
Ich lese gerade in Spekrum der Wissenschaft ein Interview mit Forschern um den medizinnobelpreisträger
zum Thema. Da ergeben sich massive neue Felder und sämtliche Medizinstudien sind hinterfragbar.

"Warum manche Medikamente zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt besser anschlagen, damit beschäftigen sich Chronomediziner"
Chronomedizin: Therapie im Takt des Koerpers | Wissen | Themen | BR.de

"Wann ist die beste Zeit für die Tablette?"
Personalisierte Medizin: Wann ist die beste Zeit fuer die Tablette? - Spektrum der Wissenschaft

War mir bisher völlig entgangen das Thema



compisucher schrieb:


> Hmmm... So rein theoretisch müsste doch ein  schwarzes Loch perfekte Kugelform haben, sofern es statisch (nicht  rotierend) ist.


Aber sie rotieren doch mit "wahnsinniger" Geschwindigkeit. Der gesamte Drehompuls ist erhalten geblieben. Genau wie Pulsare auch sehr schnell drehen, einmal pro Sekunde ein Umlauf ist üblich.

Schmelzende Tropfen im Weltraum, also in Versuchen der ISS, haben ziemlioch gute Kugelform. Selbst die Abweichung der Erde ist ziemlich gering,, vergleicht man Pol- zu Äquatorradius



Threshold schrieb:


> Und holländische Tulpen kommen heute nicht mehr aus Amsterdam sondern aus Kenia.


Es ist auch energetisch viel günstiger, auf guten Böden in Kenia, die mir wenig Düngung auskommen, Blumen zu züchten und nach Europa zu fliegen. Das sind ja keine Gewichte. Das ist besser, als beheizte Glashäuser, in denen sie früher in Holland aufgezogen wurden. Ebenso ist es mit vielen Lebensmitteln, wie Äpfel, deren Lagerung durch Kühlung aufwändig wird.

Dieses ganze Label "regionaler Erzeuger" ist Humbug, solange man es nicht frisch als Gemüse der Saison isst. Ich rate jedem, einen Gemüse Saisonkalender in die Küche zu hängen und das zu kaufen, was gerade geerntet wird. Schmeckt besser, ist billiger und man hat das ganze Jahr Abwechselung Aktuell z.B. Rosenkohl, Rotkohl, Chichorre. Lecker....

z.B.: https://gastroguerilla.files.wordpress.com/2013/01/saison_gemc3bcse.jpg
https://gastroguerilla.files.wordpress.com/2013/01/saison_obst.jpg

...


----------



## Threshold (21. Februar 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Nochmal zu den Naturwissenschaften: was ich interessant finde ist, das für die meisten der perfekteste Körper die Kugel ist. Jeder beliebige Punkt der Oberfläche hat den gleichen Abstand zum Mittelpunkt. Das hat kein anderer Körper.
> Aber die Kugel ist etwas vom Menschen geschaffenes. In der Natur gibt es meines Wissens nichts was 100% perfekt ist.



Klar gibt es in der Natur Kugeln. Der Heilige Pillendreher rollt die perfekte Kugel. Hatte ich mal in einer Doku gesehen. Die Kugel ist so perfekt, kein Mensch ist in der Lage, eine ähnlich perfekte Kugel mit so geringen Abweichungen zu formen. Schon beeindruckend, was die Evolution so auf die Beine stellt.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Die Erde ist auch eher kartoffelförmig und nicht so perfekt wie sie immer dargestellt wird.
> Außerdem geht sie am Äquator auseinander, bzw das Wasser wird vom Mond seitlich weggezogen.



Das mit der Kartoffel ist Unsinn. Natürlich ist die Erde vom Weltraum aus betrachtet eine perfekte Kugel, da man die Unterschiede durch die Rotation oder die Gebirge nicht sehen kann, da sie viel zu klein sind.
Die Geschichte mit der Kartoffel kam auf als man das Gravitationsfeld der Erde vermessen hat und so Unterschiede feststellte.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Aber wie ist es im Mikrokosmos? Sind Atome richtige Kugeln. Oder eher nicht?



Nein. Da der Ort eines Elementarteilchens unbestimmt ist, kann man nicht sagen, dass Atome Kugeln sind. Man kann nur anhand von Wahrscheinlichkeiten angeben, wo sich das Elektron gerade befindet.  



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Aber sie rotieren doch mit "wahnsinniger" Geschwindigkeit. Der gesamte Drehompuls ist erhalten geblieben. Genau wie Pulsare auch sehr schnell drehen, einmal pro Sekunde ein Umlauf ist üblich.



Ja, das ist richtig. Ein Pulsar hat den gleichen Drehipuls wie der Stern, der er vorher war und wenn der Stern sehr groß war, sich aber trotzdem recht schnell gedreht hat, hast du natürlich eine enorme Umdrehungsgeschwindigkeit, wenn der Rest nur noch 10km groß ist. wobei ein Pulsar immer langsamer wird, da er Rotationsenergie verliert.
Beim schwarzen Loch wissen wir aber nicht, was hinter dem Ereignishorizonts ist. Da endet eben die Physik, die wir kennen. Es könnte also sein, dass die gesamte Masse des schwarzen Loch ein Punkt in der Raumzeit ist, wobei auch das wieder Spekulation ist, da die Raumzeit am Ereignishorizonts endet.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Dieses ganze Label "regionaler Erzeuger" ist Humbug, solange mane s nicht frisch als Gemüse der Saison ist. Ich rate jeden einen Gemüse Saisonkalender in die Küche zu hängen und das zu kaufen, was gerade geerntet wird. Schmeckt besser, ist billiger, und man hat das ganze Jahr Abwechselung_



Das Problem ist, dass wir in einer Gesellschaft leben, die jetzt alles sofort haben will. Und der Kapitaslismus hat sich noch nie für Nachhaltigkeit interessiert.
Das ist ja auch das Problem, was ich beim flache Erde Modell habe, wenn die sagen, dass die Erde nach dem Eiswall noch weiter geht und unendlich groß ist aber niemand soll das erfahren.
Wäre das tatsächlich so, würden die Kapitalisten die unendliche Erde sofort ausplündern und alles zu Geld machen.


----------



## RyzA (21. Februar 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Klar gibt es in der Natur Kugeln. Der Heilige Pillendreher rollt die perfekte Kugel. Hatte ich mal in einer Doku gesehen. Die Kugel ist so perfekt, kein Mensch ist in der Lage, eine ähnlich perfekte Kugel mit so geringen Abweichungen zu formen. Schon beeindruckend, was die Evolution so auf die Beine stellt.


Rollen Mistkäfer wirklich so perfekte Kugeln? Das wußte ich nicht.




> Das mit der Kartoffel ist Unsinn. Natürlich ist die Erde vom Weltraum aus betrachtet eine perfekte Kugel, da man die Unterschiede durch die Rotation oder die Gebirge nicht sehen kann, da sie viel zu klein sind.
> Die Geschichte mit der Kartoffel kam auf als man das Gravitationsfeld der Erde vermessen hat und so Unterschiede feststellte.


Achso. Danke für die Aufklärung.




> Nein. Da der Ort eines Elementarteilchens unbestimmt ist, kann man nicht sagen, dass Atome Kugeln sind. Man kann nur anhand von Wahrscheinlichkeiten angeben, wo sich das Elektron gerade befindet.


Und zur Form/Struktur kann man keine Aussage machen?

Ich weiß das man von Elektronenwolken ausgeht (falls das noch aktuell ist). Früher hat man Schalenmodelle verwendet.
Aber der Atomkern muß ja eine (feste) Form haben.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Februar 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Außerdem geht sie am Äquator auseinander, bzw das Wasser wird vom Mond seitlich weggezogen.


Es geht um Fliehkräfte, immerhin hat die Erde am Äquator 1666km/h relativ zum Ursprung drauf, wenn Du 40.000km durch 24h teilst. Das ist bedeutender als die paar Meter vom Mond. Der ist zu weit weg, dessen Schwerkraft ist auf der Erde sehr gering. Die Schwerkraft nimmt mit dem Abstand hoch zwei (Danke Threshold) ab, da bemerkt man 380.000km Entfernung massiv.



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Geschichte mit der Kartoffel kam auf als  man das Gravitationsfeld der Erde vermessen hat und so Unterschiede  feststellte.


Z.B. verändern GPS Satellieren ihre Bahn in Abhängigkeit vom lokalen Gravitationsfeld. Es gibt im Bereich von zwei Metern Bahnabweichungen. das ist auf 42000km Bahnumfang der etwas 350km über der Meeresspiegel fliegenden GPS Satelliten wirklich sehr wenig,



Threshold schrieb:


> Beim schwarzen Loch wissen wir aber nicht, was hinter dem Ereignishorizonts ist.


Aber wir messen die Rotation, schon vor zwanzig Jahren wurde das gemacht, heute ich man da recht genau. Hängt davon ab, was alles ins schwarze Loch kommt. Kleinere, aus Sternen ohne Rotation rotieren natürlich nicht, große, die doe Masse mehrerer Galaxien verschluckten, haben weiterhin deren Drehimpuls.
Rotierende Staubsauger: Schwarze Loecher drehen durch - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Threshold (21. Februar 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Rollen Mistkäfer wirklich so perfekte Kugeln? Das wußte ich nicht.



Ja ja, die Käfer sind schon super. 



Headcrash schrieb:


> Und zur Form/Struktur kann man keine Aussage machen?



Die Erde ist eine Kugel. die kleinen Abweichungen sieht man halt nicht.
Stell dir die Erde in einer Auflösung von 1000 Pixel vor. Die Abflachung an den Polen beträgt 45km. Was sind jetzt die 45km bei einem Durchmesser von 12756km? Der Unterschied Mariangraben zum Everst sind gerade mal 20km. Die Abplattung durch die Rotation ist also mehr als der Unterschied Berg zur tiefsten Stelle im Ozean.
Und vom Weltraum aus siehst du davon eh nichts.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich weiß das man von Elektronenwolken ausgeht (falls das noch aktuell ist). Früher hat man Schalenmodelle verwendet.
> Aber der Atomkern muß ja eine (feste) Form haben.



Das ist ja das Problem. Was ist Materie eigentlich? Ein Proton besteht aus drei Quarks. Die drei Quarks machen aber gerade mal 5% der Masse des Protons aus. Der Rest ist Bindungsenergie.
Ein Proton besteht also im Prinzip aus Bindungsenergie. Im Prinzip kannst du im Mikrokosmos alles als Wolke betrachten. Egal ob es jetzt Elektronen sind, Atome als Ganzes oder Protonen oder Neutronen. Nichts ist wirklich greifbar oder auszumachen.
Und wirklich "sehen" kann man ein Proton eh nicht. Selbst wenn du mit hoch energetischem Licht das Proton bestrahlst um es sichtbar zu machen, wird die Energie, die du dem Proton so zuführst, es verändern und somit unsichtbar machen. 
In der Quantenphysik muss man halt auch ein Stück "glauben" dass es so ist. Denn sichtbar machen kann man das nicht. Man kann das aber mathematisch erfassen und die Mathematik lügt nicht.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es geht um Fliehkräfte, immerhin hat die Erde am Äquator 1666km/h relativ zum Ursprung drauf, wenn Du 40.000km durch 24h teilst. Das ist bedeutender als die paar Meter vom Mond. Der ist zu weit weg, dessen Schwerkraft ist auf der Erde sehr gering. Die Schwerkraft nimmt mit dem Abstand hoch drei ab, da bemerkt man 380.000km Entfernung massiv.



Die Schwerkraft nimmt mit dem Quadrat der Entfernung ab.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Aber wir messen die Rotation, schon vor zwanzig Jahren wurde das gemacht, heute ich man da recht genau. Hängt davon ab, was alles ins schwarze Loch kommt. Kleinere, aus Sternen ohne Rotation rotieren natürlich nicht, große, die doe Masse mehrerer Galaxien verschluckten, haben weiterhin deren Drehimpuls.
> Rotierende Staubsauger: Schwarze Loecher drehen durch - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Wie gesagt, was hinter dem Ereignishorizonts ist, weiß niemand. die Physik und die Naturgesetze enden dort.
Was hier beschrieben wird, ist nur die Wirkung. Mehr nicht. Der Ereignishorizont ist die Grenze. Was ein schwarzes Loch wirklich ist, wissen wir nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Februar 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Menschenaffen, gewisse Vogelarten (Krähen, Möwen, Papageien) und Wale habe im Tierreich die höchste Intelligenz.



...sagt jedenfalls _Homo sapiens_. 
Die Kriterien, was "Intelligenz" und vor allem was "viel Intelligenz" ist, sind aber recht willkürlich festgelegt und hängen oft eher von dem Erfindergeist der Untersuchenden ab. Bei vielen Tests dürfte das Problem weniger darin bestehen, ein Tier zu finden, dass sie meistern könnte, als ein Tier zu finden, dass sie überhaupt zu lösen versucht. Letztlich ist man auf extrem primitive "überwinde Hindernisse zwischen dir und deiner Nahrung"-Aufgaben beschränkt. Und spätestens bei einem Weidetier (die vermutlich dennoch nicht ganz zu Unrecht als eher kleine Leuchten gelten), dass normalerweise quer über eine ganze Wiese läuft und von 2000000 Grashalmen nur exakt die 342 anrührt, auf die es gerade Appetit hat, kommt man damit nicht weit.



> Sehr intelligente Tiere können sogar bis zu einen bestimmten Level denken, das sie u.a. Werkzeuge herstellen und benutzen und Strategien entwickeln.
> Deren Entwicklungstand ist mit menschlichen Kleinkindern vergleichbar.



Kleinkinder? Einige, laut _Homo sapiens_ besonders intelligente Tiere bringen Sachen zustande, die man sehr ungern an Kindern sehen würde. Die Intelligenzforschung konzentriert sich ja gern auf Positivmerkmale und zeichnet damit ein recht löchriges Bild, aber wenn man sich die Topvertreter der sogenannten intelligenten Tiere anguckt, ergiben sich recht klare Trends. Sepien (Kollegen der Kraken) täuschen, Krähen lügen, Bonobos betrügen, Schimpansen für Krieg inklusive Hinterhalten, iirc bei einer Gorilla-Population (könnte aber auch Schimpansen gewesen sein, bin mir gerade sehr unsicher) wurde schon Genozid, also die Ausrottung einer benachbarten Gruppe nachgewiesen und Große Tümmler betreiben Gruppenvergewaltigung (einfache ist für weitaus mehr nachgewiesen).
Ein Hoch auf die Intelligenz!



> Demnach auch eine Seele.



Bewusstsein und Individualität sind Begriffe aus der Persönlichkeitsforschung, aber "Seele" ist ein rein theologischer Ausdruck. Es sind keine Merkmale einer menschlichen "Seele" bekannt, somit kann man auch keine Spuren derselben in Tieren finden. Es gibt nur die Zuschreibung von "Seelen" durch Vertreter verschiedener Religionen. Christliche Seelen gibt es demnach nur beim Menschen, Hinduistische dagegen an allen Ecken und Enden 




Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, ein paar Idioten glauben ja, dass die Erde nach dem Eiswall unendlich weit groß ist.
> Von daher mache ich mir keine Sorgen.
> Und das Erdöl wird auch nie knapp werden, weil das Erdöl ja keine Millionen Jahre in der Erde lag und aus abgestorbener Biomasse entstanden ist.
> Die Welt kann so einfach sein.



Um Knappheit von Erdöl auszuschließen muss man sich nicht auf einer Scheibe wähnen. Wir kennen weitaus mehr Erdöl und Kohle und vor allem Erdgas Lagerstätten, als wir in den nächsten Jahrtausenden verbrennen sollten, wenn uns unsere Lebensbedingungen lieb sind.
Ehe das Öl wirklich knapp wird, haben wir wesentlich größere Probleme.




DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Das Problem an dieser Aussage "es sind zu viele Menschen" liegt darin, dass damit die Verantwortung verschoben wird. Und die Verantwortung liegt bei uns Europäern und dem Rest der "westlichen" Welt. Eine afrikanische Großfamilie trägt nur einen Bruchteil im Vergleich zu einem Europäer zur Umweltzerstörung und Klimawandel bei. Die Probleme hierbei sind eher im sozialen Bereich zu suchen. Ich glaube auch, dass wir problemlos in der Lage sind, die derzeitige Weltbevölkerung zu ernähren, dafür müssten die Lebensmittel fair verteilt werden und wir müssen hier mit der Lebensmittelverschwendung aufhören.



Die Lücke zwischen "können" und "müssen" wird immer enger. Klar "kann" man mit perfekter Organisation auch 12-14 Milliarden am Leben erhalten - so ein Mensch braucht erstaunlich wenig zum Überleben. Aber vor ein paar Jahrzehnten hatte man noch die Ambition, die Menschen gut und vielseitig und schmackhaft zu ernähren. Und vor 0,5-1 Jahrhundert hätte man drum herum auch noch ein Bisschen Natur übrig lassen können. Zu viele sind es definitiv und das ist eigentlich kein Anlass, irgendwas abzuschieben. Erst recht nicht als Europäer, denn Europa ist der afaik (=zu faul, nachzugucken ) am dichtesten besiedelste Kontinent, der mit die meisten Versorgungsgüter importiert. Klar gibt es mehr Kongolesen als Belgier, aber man muss halt auch die Größe und die Ressourcen des Landes angucken. Wenn wir in Deutschland Reservate in der Größe einrichten würden, wie man es von manch afrikanischem Staat erwartet und auf Netto-Selbstversorgung inklusive Energie bestehen würde, dann wären vielleicht noch 30-40 Millionen Deutsche tragbar, wenn man vor allem den ländlichen Teil einspart und 20 Millionen, wenn man die derzeitige Verteilung den zusätzlichen Pro-Kopf-Bedarf bei geringerer Siedlungsdichte mit einrechnet.
Die Feststellung "zu viel" ist in meinen Augen vollkommen richtig, aber jeder der hier mitliest darf sich direkt selbst an die Nase fassen und mal überlegen, wieviel seine Familie so zur Bevölkerungsentwicklung beiträgt/beigetragen hat.




blautemple schrieb:


> Ich muss da auch immer an die Nordseekrabben denken. Die werden zum pulen auch extra nach Marokko gekarrt...



Aber wehe wenn LKW mal ein paar Cent mehr kosten...




Headcrash schrieb:


> Aber wie ist es im Mikrokosmos? Sind Atome richtige Kugeln. Oder eher nicht?



Atome bestehen aus einer relativ geringen Anzahl kleinerer Bausteine. Wenn die nicht gerade perfekte Halb/Viertel/...-kugeln sind, kann das wohl nicht einmal Näherungsweise aufgehen. Gängige Darstellungen von Atomkernen ähneln eher Himbeeren.

Die beste natürliche Annäherung an Kugeln dürften wohl Sterne sein, weil deren Eigengravitation im Vergleich zu extern wirkenden Kräften und im Vergleich zur Eigenrotation meist sehr hoch ist und ein plastischer Körpern, auf den nur Eigengravitation wirkt, eine perfekte Kugel bilden würde.




Headcrash schrieb:


> Rollen Mistkäfer wirklich so perfekte Kugeln? Das wußte ich nicht.



Ich hab zumindest schon Bilder von scheibenähnlichen Dung-Pellets gesehen. Dürfte davon abhängen, wo das Objekt langgerollt wird. Wie jeder weiß, der schonmal Bulleten geformt hat, ist 2D-rollen eine recht gute Möglichkeit, Kugelformen zu produzieren und relativ zu ihrer Größe Rollen Mistkäfer ziemlich viel. Aber halt manchmal auch ziemlich lange geradeaus und das ergibt dann nur in einer Dimension was relativ rundes - also eine Scheibe oder eine Wurst. Wenn ständig die Richtung geändert wird, sollten aber gute Kugeln bei rauskommen.

Im biologischen Bereich dürften aber einfache Zellkolonien oder schlicht einzelne Zellen die besten Annäherungen sein. Erinnert sich noch jemand an Volvox aus dem Biounterricht?




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Z.B. verändern GPS Satellieren ihre Bahn in Abhängigkeit vom lokalen Gravitationsfeld. Es gibt im Bereich von zwei Metern Bahnabweichungen. das ist auf 42000km Bahnumfang der etwas 350km über der Meeresspiegel fliegenden GPS Satelliten wirklich sehr wenig,



Wenn man mit GPS 1 m hohe Wellen vermessen will, ist es viel


----------



## Threshold (21. Februar 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kleinkinder? Einige, laut _Homo sapiens_ besonders intelligente Tiere bringen Sachen zustande, die man sehr ungern an Kindern sehen würde. Die Intelligenzforschung konzentriert sich ja gern auf Positivmerkmale und zeichnet damit ein recht löchriges Bild, aber wenn man sich die Topvertreter der sogenannten intelligenten Tiere anguckt, ergiben sich recht klare Trends. Sepien (Kollegen der Kraken) täuschen, Krähen lügen, Bonobos betrügen, Schimpansen für Krieg inklusive Hinterhalten, iirc bei einer Gorilla-Population (könnte aber auch Schimpansen gewesen sein, bin mir gerade sehr unsicher) wurde schon Genozid, also die Ausrottung einer benachbarten Gruppe nachgewiesen und Große Tümmler betreiben Gruppenvergewaltigung (einfache ist für weitaus mehr nachgewiesen).
> Ein Hoch auf die Intelligenz!



Wo wir wieder bei der Evolution sind. Hast du einen Vorteil gegenüber anderen, wird der gnadenlos genutzt.
Der Mensch hat der Vorteil, dass er einerseits in Gruppen arbeitet und andererseits eben fähig ist, komplexe Strukturen zu bilden.
Hätten die Schimpansen die Fähigkeit, hätten sie sich auf dem gesamten Globus ausgebreitet.

Das mit dem Genozid waren Schimpansen. Allerdings ist sich die Forschung da uneins. Vermutlich haben die Schimpansen eine andere Gruppe zwar angegriffen, aber eher vertrieben als alle getötet.
Dabei ging es um Lebensraum und Nahrung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Februar 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn man mit GPS 1 m hohe Wellen vermessen will, ist es viel


Es ging nur um die Kugelabweichung der Erde. Das ganze GPS System ist, hinterfragt man Genauigkeiten, ziemlich interessant. Natürlich wird z.B. die Geschwindigkeit der Satelliten für deren Zeitmessung mit berücksichtigt, ebenso minimale Bahnänderungen durch uinterschiedliche Schwerkraft, etc. Wenn man bewertet, wie genau man die Distanz zu den Satelliten auf der Erde messen muss, immerhin sind die min. 400km entfernt, damit man die eigenen Position auf 30cm genau bestimmen kann, und auf dem Niveau sind militärische GPS Systeme, dann ist das alles echtes Hightech. Sowas baut man nicht einfach.



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Schwerkraft nimmt mit dem Quadrat der  Entfernung ab.


Ups, habe ich drei geschrieben und nicht zwei? Es  iost eine Kugeloberflöcxhe, also natürlich hoch zwei mit dem Abstand... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gimmick (22. Februar 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Klar gibt es in der Natur Kugeln. Der Heilige Pillendreher rollt die perfekte Kugel. Hatte ich mal in einer Doku gesehen. Die Kugel ist so perfekt, kein Mensch ist in der Lage, eine ähnlich perfekte Kugel mit so geringen Abweichungen zu formen. Schon beeindruckend, was die Evolution so auf die Beine stellt.


*Holy shi.* 





Headcrash schrieb:


> Und zur Form/Struktur kann man keine Aussage machen?
> 
> Ich weiß das man von Elektronenwolken ausgeht (falls das noch aktuell ist). Früher hat man Schalenmodelle verwendet.
> Aber der Atomkern muß ja eine (feste) Form haben.



Wenn alles eine Form hätte, müsste alles aus irgendwas anderem bestehen und man würde sich fragen welche Form das hat .
Das ist alles ein Geschwurbel(tm) aus Felder, die in ihrer Wirkung den Eindruck von greibarer Geometrie hinterlassen.

Man verwendet das Schalenmodell auch heute noch. Man muss nicht jedes Problem maximal kompliziert behandeln. Wenn ich die Fallzeit eines Steins aus Höhe h ausrechnen möchte pack ich auch nicht die ART aus .
Schalenmodell mit dem Ausschlussprinzip von Pauli und man kann schon wirklich viel erschlagen. 




Threshold schrieb:


> In der Quantenphysik muss man halt auch ein Stück "glauben" dass es so ist. Denn sichtbar machen kann man das nicht. Man kann das aber mathematisch erfassen und die Mathematik lügt nicht.



Das ist kein Glauben, das ist der verzweifelte Versuch nicht anschauliche Dinge in anschauliche Modelle zu pressen. Das klappt aber nicht und man sollte sich auf die Messungen und Berechnungen verlassen. Fängt man da ein mal mit irgendwelchen Vergleichen (Rotation von Elementarteilchen) an kommt man in Teufelsküche


----------



## Threshold (22. Februar 2019)

Gimmick schrieb:


> Das ist kein Glauben, das ist der verzweifelte Versuch nicht anschauliche Dinge in anschauliche Modelle zu pressen. Das klappt aber nicht und man sollte sich auf die Messungen und Berechnungen verlassen. Fängt man da ein mal mit irgendwelchen Vergleichen (Rotation von Elementarteilchen) an kommt man in Teufelsküche



Na ja, man versucht alles in eine Form zu pressen. Ob das nun der Spin der Elementarteilchen ist oder die Farbladung der Quarks.
Das gleiche ist ja dunkle Energie oder dunkle Materie. Das sind letztendlich nur Platzhalter für etwas, das wir noch nicht verstehen.


----------



## Gimmick (22. Februar 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, man versucht alles in eine Form zu pressen. Ob das nun der Spin der Elementarteilchen ist oder die Farbladung der Quarks.
> Das gleiche ist ja dunkle Energie oder dunkle Materie. Das sind letztendlich nur Platzhalter für etwas, das wir noch nicht verstehen.



Gerade weil man irgendwann mal unglückliche Namen vergeben hat sollte man sich darunter nichts vorstellen. Die Vorstellung von mechanischen Modellen hindert einen nur daran die sehr speziellen Eigenschaften der Quantenmechanik zu akzeptieren .


----------



## RyzA (22. Februar 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Erde ist eine Kugel. die kleinen Abweichungen sieht man halt nicht.
> Stell dir die Erde in einer Auflösung von 1000 Pixel vor. Die Abflachung an den Polen beträgt 45km. Was sind jetzt die 45km bei einem Durchmesser von 12756km? Der Unterschied Mariangraben zum Everst sind gerade mal 20km. Die Abplattung durch die Rotation ist also mehr als der Unterschied Berg zur tiefsten Stelle im Ozean.
> Und vom Weltraum aus siehst du davon eh nichts.


Die Frage war auf den Atomkern bezogen.





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ...sagt jedenfalls _Homo sapiens_.
> Die Kriterien, was "Intelligenz" und vor allem was "viel Intelligenz" ist, sind aber recht willkürlich festgelegt und hängen oft eher von dem Erfindergeist der Untersuchenden ab. Bei vielen Tests dürfte das Problem weniger darin bestehen, ein Tier zu finden, dass sie meistern könnte, als ein Tier zu finden, dass sie überhaupt zu lösen versucht. Letztlich ist man auf extrem primitive "überwinde Hindernisse zwischen dir und deiner Nahrung"-Aufgaben beschränkt. Und spätestens bei einem Weidetier (die vermutlich dennoch nicht ganz zu Unrecht als eher kleine Leuchten gelten), dass normalerweise quer über eine ganze Wiese läuft und von 2000000 Grashalmen nur exakt die 342 anrührt, auf die es gerade Appetit hat, kommt man damit nicht weit.


Tiere lassen sich leider nur durch Belohnungen dazu "überreden" irgendwelche Aufgaben zu lösen. Und die Belohnungen sind meistens etwas essbares.

Wobei der Mensch ohne Lohn ja auch ungerne  arbeiten geht.




> Kleinkinder? Einige, laut _Homo sapiens_ besonders intelligente Tiere bringen Sachen zustande, die man sehr ungern an Kindern sehen würde. Die Intelligenzforschung konzentriert sich ja gern auf Positivmerkmale und zeichnet damit ein recht löchriges Bild, aber wenn man sich die Topvertreter der sogenannten intelligenten Tiere anguckt, ergiben sich recht klare Trends. Sepien (Kollegen der Kraken) täuschen, Krähen lügen, Bonobos betrügen, Schimpansen für Krieg inklusive Hinterhalten, iirc bei einer Gorilla-Population (könnte aber auch Schimpansen gewesen sein, bin mir gerade sehr unsicher) wurde schon Genozid, also die Ausrottung einer benachbarten Gruppe nachgewiesen und Große Tümmler betreiben Gruppenvergewaltigung (einfache ist für weitaus mehr nachgewiesen).
> Ein Hoch auf die Intelligenz!


Es wurde der kognitive Entwicklungsstand bewertet. Durch Verhaltensforscher und Psychologen.





> Bewusstsein und Individualität sind Begriffe aus der Persönlichkeitsforschung, aber "Seele" ist ein rein theologischer Ausdruck. Es sind keine Merkmale einer menschlichen "Seele" bekannt, somit kann man auch keine Spuren derselben in Tieren finden. Es gibt nur die Zuschreibung von "Seelen" durch Vertreter verschiedener Religionen. Christliche Seelen gibt es demnach nur beim Menschen, Hinduistische dagegen an allen Ecken und Enden


Für mich hängen Bewußtsein, Charakter und Seele zusammen.



Gimmick schrieb:


> Man verwendet das Schalenmodell auch heute noch. Man muss nicht jedes Problem maximal kompliziert behandeln. Wenn ich die Fallzeit eines Steins aus Höhe h ausrechnen möchte pack ich auch nicht die ART aus .
> Schalenmodell mit dem Ausschlussprinzip von Pauli und man kann schon wirklich viel erschlagen.


Ok. Das ist einleuchtend.


Edit: Noch was erfreuliches aus dem Bereich der Biologie

Riesenbiene erstmals seit 38 Jahren in Indonesien gesichtet - WELT

Die kann von der Körpergröße fast der asiatischen Riesenhornisse Konkurrenz machen.


----------



## Threshold (22. Februar 2019)

Gimmick schrieb:


> Gerade weil man irgendwann mal unglückliche Namen vergeben hat sollte man sich darunter nichts vorstellen. Die Vorstellung von mechanischen Modellen hindert einen nur daran die sehr speziellen Eigenschaften der Quantenmechanik zu akzeptieren .



Ja, Big Bang Theorie, Schwarzes Loch. Da gibt es einige Namen, die sich irgendwann mal durchgesetzt haben und nun nicht mehr austauschbar sind.
Und die Quantenphysik ist sowieso etwas, mit dem der normale Mensch nicht viel anfangen kann. Alleine der Tunneleffekt ist im Grunde genommen hanebüchen. Aber ohne ihn könnte die Sonne keine Protonen miteinander verschmelzen.


----------



## Gimmick (22. Februar 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, Big Bang Theorie, Schwarzes Loch. Da gibt es einige Namen, die sich irgendwann mal durchgesetzt haben und nun nicht mehr austauschbar sind.
> Und die Quantenphysik ist sowieso etwas, mit dem der normale Mensch nicht viel anfangen kann. Alleine der Tunneleffekt ist im Grunde genommen hanebüchen. Aber ohne ihn könnte die Sonne keine Protonen miteinander verschmelzen.



Nur wenn man glaubt Teilchen wären Kugeln :X


----------



## Threshold (22. Februar 2019)

Gimmick schrieb:


> Nur wenn man glaubt Teilchen wären Kugeln :X



Ich halte mich da an den Käfer. Der weiß bescheid.


----------



## Adi1 (22. Februar 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wo wir wieder bei der Evolution sind. Hast du einen Vorteil gegenüber anderen, wird der gnadenlos genutzt.
> Der Mensch hat der Vorteil, dass er einerseits in Gruppen arbeitet und andererseits eben fähig ist, komplexe Strukturen zu bilden.
> Hätten die Schimpansen die Fähigkeit, hätten sie sich auf dem gesamten Globus ausgebreitet.



Das Problem ist aber,

dass wir uns wie die Ratten vermehren,

schon jetzt verbrauchen wir Ressourcen,

welche gar nicht mehr regeneriert werden können.


----------



## RyzA (22. Februar 2019)

Was ich im Übrigen sehr faszinierend und auch irgendwo merkwürdig finde: wir hatten hier ja auch schon mal im Thread über die Entstehung der Arten und möglichen Leben im Universum diskutiert.
Manche meinen ja das die Wahrscheinlichkeit sehr gering ist für die Entstehung von Leben [was ich bei der mir  (nicht) greif oder vorstellbaren Größe des Universums anders sehe], aber wenn es mal entsteht, wie hier auf der Erde im Laufe der Evolution sehr vielfältig ist. Ich habe mal gerade nachgeguckt... schätzungsweise  1,6 Milliarden Tier - und Pflanzenarten hat es schon auf der Erde gegeben. Das ist eine gewaltige Zahl. Heutzutage leben geschätzt 13-20 Millionen Arten.
Das heisst: wenn erstmal die Grundlage für Leben da ist, dann kann es sich im Laufe eines größeren Zeitraumes sehr vielfältig entwickeln.

Das finde ich irgendwie paradox. Der Weltraum ist zum größten Teil lebensfeindlich, aber wo eine Basis für Leben  ist oder ensteht, kann das Leben sehr vielfältig sein.


----------



## Threshold (22. Februar 2019)

Die Grundlage für Leben wird wohl recht häufig vorhanden sein, aber ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass es bei vielen Planeten nicht weiter geht als bis zum Einzeller. Einfach weil die Bedingungen für mehr nicht reicht oder dass die Bedingungen nicht stabil genug sind dass es für mehr reicht.
Das Leben auf der Erde ist ja erst explodiert, als es freien Sauerstoff in der Atmosphäre gab.
Und den freien Sauerstoff muss man erst mal hinbekommen. Daher ist die Suche nach Ozon in einer Atmosphäre eines Exoplaneten schon interessant. Aber erst mal finden.


----------



## RyzA (22. Februar 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Leben auf der Erde ist ja erst explodiert, als es freien Sauerstoff in der Atmosphäre gab.
> Und den freien Sauerstoff muss man erst mal hinbekommen. Daher ist die Suche nach Ozon in einer Atmosphäre eines Exoplaneten schon interessant. Aber erst mal finden.


Und Wasser in am besten flüssiger Form. Habitable Zone.
Außerdem muß das Klima stabil sein. Am besten einen Mond wie bei uns.
Aber bei der Anzahl der Sterne bin ich überzeugt das es auch in unserer Galaxie  noch Bedingungen dafür gibt.

Wenn die Wahrscheinlichkeit dafür 1:10^9 ist, gibt es immer noch 100-300 Planeten in unsere Galaxie, die dafür in Frage kommen.

Edit: Ich bin von der Anzahl der Sterne ausgegangen. Planeten gibt es vielleicht sogar noch mehr die dafür in Frage kommen würden.
Aber über die tatsächliche Wahrscheinlichkeit kann man nur mutmaßen.


----------



## Adi1 (23. Februar 2019)

Nicht nur die habitable Zone ist entscheidend,

sondern auch Ruhe. 

Wenn in deiner Nachbarschaft gehäuft Supernovae auftreten,

oder du wirst permanent von Pulsaren bestrahlt,

dann hat die Evolution keine Chance.

Von daher sollten sich höhere Lebensformen in den äußeren

Gebieten von Galaxien am ehesten entwickeln können.


----------



## RyzA (23. Februar 2019)

Damit hast du Recht. Das hatte ich auch mal gelesen.


----------



## Adi1 (23. Februar 2019)

Ja,

leider vernichten wir hier aber unsere Lebensgrundlage 

Von daher ist es Wurst, wie es weitergeht.


----------



## RyzA (23. Februar 2019)

"Wurst" ist es überhaupt nicht!

Die Frage ist ob der Mensch noch was ändern kann oder nicht.
Und es nützt nichts wenn wenige Länder sich dran halten und den anderen es scheissegal ist.


----------



## blautemple (23. Februar 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> "Wurst" ist es überhaupt nicht!
> 
> Die Frage ist ob der Mensch noch was ändern kann oder nicht.
> Und es nützt nichts wenn wenige Länder sich dran halten und den anderen es scheissegal ist.



Wobei natürlich irgendjemand den Anfang machen muss


----------



## RyzA (23. Februar 2019)

blautemple schrieb:


> Wobei natürlich irgendjemand den Anfang machen muss


Das stimmt! Als gutes Beispiel vorangehen ist immer gut!


----------



## blautemple (23. Februar 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Das stimmt! Als gutes Beispiel vorangehen ist immer gut!



Es würde ja schon wahnsinnig viel helfen wenn jeder ein kleines bisschen was tut. Zum Beispiel einfach mal das Auto stehen lassen wenn man die Brötchen beim Bäcker holt. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (24. Februar 2019)

blautemple schrieb:


> Es würde ja schon wahnsinnig viel helfen wenn jeder ein kleines bisschen was tut. Zum Beispiel einfach mal das Auto stehen lassen wenn man die Brötchen beim Bäcker holt.



Oder einfach mal keine Brötchen essen, dann müssen auch nicht so viele produziert werden, die meist eh weggeworfen werden.


----------



## OhmsLaw (24. Februar 2019)

Und am besten erst gar keinen Führerschein machen, dann kann man auch keine unnötigen Abgase produzieren


----------



## compisucher (25. Februar 2019)

Nochmal zurück zum Topic "im Spiegel sich selbst erkennen" als Erkennunsgmerkmal für Lebewesen mit Bewußtsein.
Bin über einen Bezahlartikel drauf aufmerksam geworden, dass scheinbar Putzerfische sich selbst erkennen können und viele Wissenschaftler eine Veröffentlichung abwenden wollten, weil es das Selbstbild der Menschen stören könnte...
Frans de Waal: Was fuehlen Fische und Schimpansen? - WELT

Frei:
Selbstwahrnehmung bei Tieren  - Putzerfische erkennen sich im Spiegel
Erkennen sich Fische im Spiegel? - wissenschaft.de

Interessant in der weiteren Interpretation zum Thema Bewußtsein und Intelligenz...


----------



## Threshold (25. Februar 2019)

Die Frage ist ja, ob man die Erkenntnis, dass sich ein Tier selbst im Spiegel erkennt, überhaupt mit einem Bewusstsein vereinbaren kann. Der Mensch ist ja zu deutlich mehr fähig als sich nur im Spiegel zu erkennen und den meisten Tieren muss man das erst beibringen, dass sie ihr eigenes Spiegelbild sehen.
Schimpansen sind unabhängig davon jedenfalls in der Lage Werkzeug zu benutzen und dieses Werkzeug auch anzupassen. 
Delfine können auch Werkzeug benutzen, sie sind aber nicht in der Lage, das Werkzeug auch noch anzupassen.


----------



## Gimmick (25. Februar 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Delfine können auch Werkzeug benutzen, sie sind aber nicht in der Lage, das Werkzeug auch noch anzupassen.



Weil sie keine Daumen haben .


----------



## compisucher (25. Februar 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Frage ist ja, ob man die Erkenntnis, dass sich ein Tier selbst im Spiegel erkennt, überhaupt mit einem Bewusstsein vereinbaren kann.



DAS ist ja eigentlich das Kernthema bei der ganzen Sache.
Nicht umsonst gab es in der Fachwelt erhebliche Widerstände, die Arbeit zu publizieren.
Verallgemeinernd wurde bisher auch unter Wissenschaftlern angenommen, dass dies ein Indiz für ein Bewusstsein wäre.
Nun können wir alle schon erahnen, das so ein Putzerfisch schon ein schlaueres Kerlchen unter den Fischen ist (irgend wie muss man sich ja schützen, wenn man Großmäulern die Fresse poliert) 
aber sicherlich nicht an die geistige Leistungsfähigkeit eines Herrn Einstein herankommt.

Indirekt wurden durch diese Untersuchung einige bisher allgemein gültige Ansichten und Merkmale zur Erkennung von von Bewußtsein und Intelligenz in Frage gestellt.


----------



## Threshold (25. Februar 2019)

Gimmick schrieb:


> Weil sie keine Daumen haben .



Die Delfine sind aber miese Typen. 
Die nutzen Schwämme, damit sie ihre Schnauze nicht an den scharfen Steinen am Meeresboden verletzen.
Aber was ist mit den Schwämmen? 



compisucher schrieb:


> Indirekt wurden durch diese Untersuchung einige bisher allgemein gültige Ansichten und Merkmale zur Erkennung von von Bewußtsein und Intelligenz in Frage gestellt.



Ich denke, dass der Mensch seine Intelligenz immer als Maßstab nimmt und davon schließen will, wie viel Intelligenz die Tiere dann noch besitzen.
Das ist aber meiner Meinung nach der falsche Ansatz.
Intelligenz hat auch immer was mit der Umgebung zu tun, in der du lebst. Wächst ein Mensch unter Schimpansen auf -- Tarzan uuaahhh uuaahh -- wird der Mensch natürlich niemals sprechen lernen und auch sonst nichts können, was uns auszeichnet. Er wird das können, was Schimpansen können.


----------



## compisucher (25. Februar 2019)

Das mit Tarzan Zustimmung, erklärt aber z. B. nicht völlig, warum so ein kleiner Oktopus sich eine Nussschale aus Schutz heraussucht, wenn die Felsspalte nebenan ohne so großem Aufwand genau den gleichen Schutz bietet.
Insofern durchaus deiner Meinung, dass die Lebensumgebung letztlich die Impulse zur Intelligenz (bildung) der Schlüssel zum Verständnis ist.

Ketzerisch und im Hinblick auf die menschliche Rasse ist heutzutage irgendwie der umgekehrte Effekt eingetreten...


----------



## Threshold (25. Februar 2019)

Schwer zu sagen. Vielleicht bietet die Felsspalte nicht den Schutz, den er sich erhofft.
Andererseits - wie kann eine Nussschale Schutz bieten? Ein Einzelschicksal? Oder hat man das nur beobachtet, weil der Oktopus in Gefangenschaft lebte?
Schimpansen kann man ja auch zum Teil die Gebärdensprache beibringen, aber auch nur, wenn die Tiere in Gefangenschaft leben. In freier Natur funktioniert das nicht.


----------



## compisucher (25. Februar 2019)

Nö, freilebende Tiere:
Schlauer Oktopus: Zum Schutz unter die Kokosnuss -Video - SPIEGEL ONLINE

In Summe sehr erstaunliche Tiere:-
Die Tintenfische erobern die Welt! – Astrodicticum Simplex


----------



## Gimmick (25. Februar 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass der Mensch seine Intelligenz immer als Maßstab nimmt und davon schließen will, wie viel Intelligenz die Tiere dann noch besitzen.
> Das ist aber meiner Meinung nach der falsche Ansatz.
> Intelligenz hat auch immer was mit der Umgebung zu tun, in der du lebst. Wächst ein Mensch unter Schimpansen auf -- Tarzan uuaahhh uuaahh -- wird der Mensch natürlich niemals sprechen lernen und auch sonst nichts können, was uns auszeichnet. Er wird das können, was Schimpansen können.



Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass das eigene Erkennen in einem Spiegel als Beweis für ein vorhandenes Ich-Bewusstsein ausreicht. Es ist wohl notwendig, aber nicht hinreichend.
Das menschliche Gehirn ist zu soviel mehr Abstraktion und lernen fähig, dass ein Mensch auch unter Tieren immer eigene und abhängige Entwicklungen vollzieht.

Wie jemand aber denkt, der keiner ausgebildeten Sprache mächtig ist und wie er sich in seinem "Ich" bezeichnet... tjoar, keine Ahnung


----------



## Threshold (25. Februar 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Nö, freilebende Tiere:
> Schlauer Oktopus: Zum Schutz unter die Kokosnuss -Video - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> In Summe sehr erstaunliche Tiere:-
> Die Tintenfische erobern die Welt! – Astrodicticum Simplex



Ach so, eine Kokosnuss. Sag das doch. 



Gimmick schrieb:


> Wie jemand aber denkt, der keiner ausgebildeten Sprache mächtig ist und wie er sich in seinem "Ich" bezeichnet... tjoar, keine Ahnung



Schwer zu sagen. Versucht der Mensch unter den Schimpansen dann den Schimpansen was bei zu bringen?
Oder greift er sein Spiegelbild an?


----------



## Gimmick (25. Februar 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Schwer zu sagen. Versucht der Mensch unter den Schimpansen dann den Schimpansen was bei zu bringen?
> Oder greift er sein Spiegelbild an?



Vermutlich wird der Mensch unter Schimpansen auf Grund seiner körperlichen Unterlegenheit all seinen Grips dazu benutzen Essen zu bunkern .


----------



## Threshold (25. Februar 2019)

Gimmick schrieb:


> Vermutlich wird der Mensch unter Schimpansen auf Grund seiner körperlichen Unterlegenheit all seinen Grips dazu benutzen Essen zu bunkern .



Oder er benutzt ein abgeschliffenen Stein um den anderen Affen den Hals aufzuschneiden um schließlich das Alpha Männchen zu werden.


----------



## compisucher (25. Februar 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Oder er benutzt ein abgeschliffenen Stein um den anderen Affen den Hals aufzuschneiden um schließlich das Alpha Männchen zu werden.



Du hast einmal zu oft 2001 angeschaut...


----------



## RyzA (25. Februar 2019)

Das Tintenfische schlau und lernfähig sind wußte ich.  Allerdings sollen sie kein gutes Gedächtnis haben und das meiste was sie gelernt haben schon nach einer Woche wieder vergessen.
Der Spiegeltest war bisher eine Indiz (unter vielen) für Bewußtsein.
Menschen können sich auch erst ab ein gewisses Alter im Spiegel erkennen.
Das Putzerfischer das jetzt auch können wundert mich etwas. So intelligent haben sie bisher nicht gewirkt.


----------



## HenneHuhn (25. Februar 2019)

Gimmick schrieb:


> Weil sie keine Daumen haben .



Rabenvögel haben auch keine Daumen, manche Populationen bearbeiten aber auch Werkzeug bzw. stellen dieses her, in dem sie gefundene Stöckchen manipulieren um damit besser nach Ameisen und ähnlichem Geviechs unter Baumrinde und in Astlöchern stochern können.



compisucher schrieb:


> Nö, freilebende Tiere:
> [...]
> In Summe sehr erstaunliche Tiere:-
> Die Tintenfische erobern die Welt! – Astrodicticum Simplex






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (25. Februar 2019)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Rabenvögel haben auch keine Daumen, manche Populationen bearbeiten aber auch Werkzeug bzw. stellen dieses her, in dem sie gefundene Stöckchen manipulieren um damit besser nach Ameisen und ähnlichem Geviechs unter Baumrinde und in Astlöchern stochern können.


Bestimmte Raben "mißbrauchen" auch Autos gerne mal als Nußknacker.


----------



## Two-Face (25. Februar 2019)

Vögel sind schlauer, als viele denken.
Weibliche Adeliepinguine paaren sich mit fremden, alleinstehenden Männchen, die "Bezahlung" erfolgt im Form von Steinen, die für den Nestbau erforderlich sind.
Prostitution ist eben wirklich das älteste Gewerbe der Welt.


----------



## RyzA (25. Februar 2019)

Vögel machen außerdem gegenseitige Federpflege und kraulen sich die Köpfe. Wie man es von Primaten kennt. Das soll die sozialen Bindungen verstärken.
Unsere Wellensittiche machen das auch.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Februar 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Das finde ich irgendwie paradox. Der Weltraum ist zum größten Teil lebensfeindlich, aber wo eine Basis für Leben  ist oder ensteht, kann das Leben sehr vielfältig sein.



Eigentlich ist das recht logisch: Es gibt einen großen Haufen an Herausforderungen und Anpassungsfähigkeit eine sehr lohnende, früh evolvierte Eigenschaft. So ergeben sich sehr schnell sehr viele Variationen von Leben. (Die genauen Zahlen hängen dann ohnehin von der Art-Definition ab). Das ist aber eine ganz andere Frage als die Entstehung eines selbst replizierenden Systems als solches. Da greifen keine aktiven Mechanismen, das entstehende Leben kann nicht handeln. Solche Unterschiede hast du z.B. bei technischen Dingen regelmäßig. Es gab in der menschlichen Geschichte z.B. unzählige Jahrhunderte, in denen niemand ein brauchbares Fluggerät gebaut hat. Aber 100 Jahre nach dem ersten gab es auf einmal hunderte Varianten. Einige Kulturen haben nie das Rad akzeptiert, aber die die es nutzten haben tausende Vehikel damit gebaut. Etc. Beim Leben findest du das Ganze auch in den Untergruppen wieder. Beispiel Darwinfinken: Lange Zeit gab es auf Galapagos kein einziges kleines, fliegendes Wirbeltier. Einmal konnte sich ein Päärchen etablieren. Und wenige Jahrtausende später ist darauf ein ganzer Haufen verschiedener Arten geworden, die vollkommen verschiedene ökologische Nischen wahrnehmen. (Überhaupt - Fliegen: Ein Großteil aller Insekten geht auf das Exemplar zurück, dass Flügel entwickelt hat, nicht auf die viel zahlreicheren flugunfähigen Vorgänger, die in geringer Zahl weiterexistieren. Fledermäuse sind die größte Säugergruppe. Vögel die artenreichste unter den landlebenden Wirbeltieren.)




Threshold schrieb:


> Die Frage ist ja, ob man die Erkenntnis, dass sich ein Tier selbst im Spiegel erkennt, überhaupt mit einem Bewusstsein vereinbaren kann. Der Mensch ist ja zu deutlich mehr fähig als sich nur im Spiegel zu erkennen und den meisten Tieren muss man das erst beibringen, dass sie ihr eigenes Spiegelbild sehen.



"Beibringen" muss man das denen nicht. Man muss ihnen nur eine gewisse Zeit lassen. Ob man das dann automatisch als "Bewusstsein" bezeichnet, ist eine Frage der Definition. Was ist "Bewusstsein" denn? Ich könnte das nicht ausschließlich an von außen sichtbaren Merkmalen beschreiben. Aber Arten, deren Sprachen wir nicht verstehen, können wir eben nur nach externen Merkmalen beurteilen. Spannender finde ich aber ohnehin die gegenteilige Frage: Spricht ein nicht bestandender Spiegeltest gegen ein Bewusstsein? Jeder blinde Mensch würde grandios durchfallen, trotzdem sprechen wir ihm kein Bewusstsein ab. Aber unzähligen Tierarten, die sich kaum oder gar nicht optisch orientieren. Das ist eine extrem anthopozentrische Test- und Sichtweise.



> Schimpansen sind unabhängig davon jedenfalls in der Lage Werkzeug zu benutzen und dieses Werkzeug auch anzupassen.
> Delfine können auch Werkzeug benutzen, sie sind aber nicht in der Lage, das Werkzeug auch noch anzupassen.



Die mit Schwämmen beobachteten Delfinpopulationen beißen die sich zur passenden Größe zurecht. Das wird als Werkzeuganfertigung interpretiert. Mehr ist bei einem Tier, dass keine Manipulationsorgane hat und in einer Umgebung lebt, in der es mit allen relevanten Objekten direkt interagieren kann (das meiste Futter suchen sie ja in der freien Wassersäule) halt nicht nötig/möglich.




Threshold schrieb:


> Die Delfine sind aber miese Typen.
> Die nutzen Schwämme, damit sie ihre Schnauze nicht an den scharfen Steinen am Meeresboden verletzen.
> Aber was ist mit den Schwämmen?



Delfine rammen anderen, schwangeren Delfinen die Schnauze in den Bauch bis es zur Fehlgeburt kommt. Wurde sogar schon artübergreifend ohne direkte Nahrungskonkurrenz beobachtet. Dagegen sind die Haie die reinsten Kuscheltiere, die wollen dich schlimmstenfalls fressen; in der Regel aber nur vorsichtig herausfinden ob du überhaupt gut schmeckst und/oder zu gefährlich bist und oft genug kommen sie dann ganz schnell zu dem Schluss, dass sie eigentlich nichts mit dir zu tun haben wollen. (blöd halt, die großen schon beim ersten Versuch soviele Schaden anrichten) Wenn du am falschen Defline vorbeischwimmst, dann will der dich dagegen einfach nur aus Spaß ermorden. Und er ist auch noch intelligent genug, alle potentiellen Selbstverteidigungsversuche auszuhebeln. (Niemand führt Buch über die Schiffbrüchigen, die einem Delfin begegnen und NICHT von ihm an den Strand gebracht werden.)



> Ich denke, dass der Mensch seine Intelligenz immer als Maßstab nimmt und davon schließen will, wie viel Intelligenz die Tiere dann noch besitzen.
> Das ist aber meiner Meinung nach der falsche Ansatz.



Das ist halt immer noch dieses "wir sind die Krone der Schöpfung"-Denken. Alles, was positiv konotiert ist, wird über den Menschen definiert und er dabei als 100% angesetzt. Das geht sogar soweit, dass wir von Menschen angestrebtes Verhalten als Zeichen gegen Intelligenz interpretieren, wenn es nicht vorgegebenen Idealen entspricht:
Es gibt immer um 20:00 Abendessen. Mehr als genug für alle, im Zoo wie im Hotel. Um 18:00 wird dem Probanden ein winziger Appetithappen in einer umständlichen Konstruktion dargeboten, mit der sie sich abmühen müssten, um ranzukommen.
Mensch A zeigt dir nen Vogel und wartet aufs Dinner. A gilt als intelligent, einfach nur weil er Mensch ist.
Mensch B zeigt müht sich wahnsinnig ab und hat was zu naschen. Alle halten B für Bescheuert.
Schimpanse A müht sich wahnsinnig ab und hat was zu naschen. Alle nennen Schimpansen intelligent.
Faultier B guckt dich skeptisch an und macht weiter, was es am liebsten macht: Abhängen bis aufgetischt wird. Faultiere gelten als strunzdoof.



> Intelligenz hat auch immer was mit der Umgebung zu tun, in der du lebst. Wächst ein Mensch unter Schimpansen auf -- Tarzan uuaahhh uuaahh -- wird der Mensch natürlich niemals sprechen lernen und auch sonst nichts können, was uns auszeichnet. Er wird das können, was Schimpansen können.



Schimpansen können sprechen (wenn auch mit stark eingeschränktem Vokabular). Das du nichts verstehst liegt daran, dass du die Sprache nicht gelernt hast. Aber das geht dir mit Togolesen ja auch nicht anders.




compisucher schrieb:


> Das mit Tarzan Zustimmung, erklärt aber z. B. nicht völlig, warum so ein kleiner Oktopus sich eine Nussschale aus Schutz heraussucht, wenn die Felsspalte nebenan ohne so großem Aufwand genau den gleichen Schutz bietet.



Die Kokosnuss kann er mitnehmen. Das ist der Unterschied zwischen "Schutz" und "Versteck". Du ziehst dir ja auch jeden Morgen Kleidung an, obwohl du eine warme Wohnung hast.
Übrigens ist die Nutzung von beweglichen Objekten als zusätzlicher Schutz ein vollkommen normales Verhalten von Kraken. Habe ich schon mehrfach beobachtet, wie sie den Eingang zu einer Höhle hinter sich mit Steinen oder Muschelschalen verdecken. (Sehr drollig, wenn so ein kleines Ding in der Nacht "empört diie Fensterläden zumacht", wenn man ihn anleuchtet.) Da ist der Schritt zum Holländermodus mit mobilem Unterschlupf gar nicht mal so groß.

Ich bin sowieso der Meinung, dass wir von Glück reden können, dass Kopffüßler nach der Paarung sterben. Wenn die Jahrzehnte lang lernen und im Zuge dessen ggf. auch ihre eigenen Nachkommen beleeren könnten, hätten diese Nachzügler von Primaten wahrscheinlich nie eine Chance auf dieses "erste Zivilisation" gehabt 




Headcrash schrieb:


> Bestimmte Raben "mißbrauchen" auch Autos gerne mal als Nußknacker.



Machen sogar quasi alle Rabenvögel bis hin zur Elster. Die netten dabei nur als rollenden Plattmacher. Die etwas aktiveren, die gerne ganze Nüsse essen, dagegen als Amboss auf den was runterfallen lässt und in dem ein paar Dellen doch keinen Vogel je stören würden...




Headcrash schrieb:


> Vögel machen außerdem gegenseitige Federpflege und kraulen sich die Köpfe. Wie man es von Primaten kennt. Das soll die sozialen Bindungen verstärken.
> Unsere Wellensittiche machen das auch.



Das machen tatsächlich sehr viele Vögel und Säugetiere ebenfalls (alle anderen haben kein ...kleid, dass wer anders Pflegen könnte). Aber die Aktion mit der Bezahlung ist meines Wissens nach nur von einigen Pinguinen bekannt. Mehrere Menschenaffenweibchen nutzen Sex aber zumindest für Politik/Gruppendynamik, was letztlich auch prositituionsähnliche Züge annimmt. Schimpansinnen z.B. verbessern ihre Beziehung zu wichtigen Männchen auf diese Art selektiv nur während ihrer unfruchtbaren Tage, dann aber sogar aktiv, aber in wohldosiertem Umfange. Während sie sich mit anderen Männchen z.T. selektiv während der maximalen Fruchtbarkeit zwecks Fortpflanzung ranmachen und/oder mit den gleichen/anderen zwischendurch in größerem Umfange rumvögeln (Sex zum beiderseitigen Spaß).


----------



## Threshold (25. Februar 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Beibringen" muss man das denen nicht. Man muss ihnen nur eine gewisse Zeit lassen.



Nö, man muss ihnen das beibringen, denn wenn man sie einfach nur vor dem Spiegelbild stehen lässt, verlieren sie das Interesse und gehen davon.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Schimpansen können sprechen (wenn auch mit stark eingeschränktem Vokabular). Das du nichts verstehst liegt daran, dass du die Sprache nicht gelernt hast. Aber das geht dir mit Togolesen ja auch nicht anders.



Schimpansen können sprechen? 
Das kannst du sicher belegen, oder?
Meine Informationen ist nämlich die, dass Schimpansen anatomisch nicht in der Lage sind zu sprechen.
Anatomie: Warum Affen nicht sprechen koennen - Wissen - Tagesspiegel


----------



## RyzA (26. Februar 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist das recht logisch: Es gibt einen großen Haufen an Herausforderungen und Anpassungsfähigkeit eine sehr lohnende, früh evolvierte Eigenschaft.


"Ein großer Haufen" ist noch untertrieben. Sonst wäre die Wahrscheinlichkeit das irgendwo Leben enstehen kann deutlich höher.




> Das ist halt immer noch dieses "wir sind die Krone der Schöpfung"-Denken. Alles, was positiv konotiert ist, wird über den Menschen definiert und er dabei als 100% angesetzt. Das geht sogar soweit, dass wir von Menschen angestrebtes Verhalten als Zeichen gegen Intelligenz interpretieren, wenn es nicht vorgegebenen Idealen entspricht:
> Es gibt immer um 20:00 Abendessen. Mehr als genug für alle, im Zoo wie im Hotel. Um 18:00 wird dem Probanden ein winziger Appetithappen in einer umständlichen Konstruktion dargeboten, mit der sie sich abmühen müssten, um ranzukommen.
> Mensch A zeigt dir nen Vogel und wartet aufs Dinner. A gilt als intelligent, einfach nur weil er Mensch ist.
> Mensch B zeigt müht sich wahnsinnig ab und hat was zu naschen. Alle halten B für Bescheuert.
> ...


Allgemeine anerkannte Definitionen sind schon wichtig. Wenn jeder sein eigenes Süppchen kocht, bringt das nicht viel.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Februar 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Schimpansen können sprechen?
> Das kannst du sicher belegen, oder?
> Meine Informationen ist nämlich die, dass Schimpansen anatomisch nicht in der Lage sind zu sprechen.
> Anatomie: Warum Affen nicht sprechen koennen - Wissen - Tagesspiegel



Genaugenommen sagt deine Quelle, dass sie anatomisch in der Lage wären, menschliche Laute zu formen, aber nicht die nötigen geistigen Kapazitäten haben. Meine Aussage beschränkte sich aber nicht auf menschliche Laute. Wenn sich vom anthropozentischen Denken löst, ist "sprechen" die Kommunikation mit einer komplexen Verkettung von Äußerungsmöglichkeiten. Das geht auch mit Gestik und Mimik und natürlich mit einer großen Palette an Lautäußerungen, die allesamt wenig Ähnlichkeit mit menschlicher Sprache haben. Schimpansen sind definitiv in der Lage, über bloßes situationsabhängiges deuten miteinander zu kommunizieren. Iirc hat man einigen auch schon erfolgreich eine gewissen Zeichensprache beigebracht, auch wenn die Stars in diesem Bereich Gorillas sind.




Headcrash schrieb:


> "Ein großer Haufen" ist noch untertrieben. Sonst wäre die Wahrscheinlichkeit das irgendwo Leben enstehen kann deutlich höher.




Ich meinte damit nicht "schwer zu meisternde Herausforderungen" z.B. bei der Entstehung von Leben, sondern schlicht die unzähligen Möglichkeiten, die man in dieser Welt ausnutzen kann, wenn man sich daran anpasst. Die führen automatisch dazu, dass ein anpassungsfähiges Ding wie "Leben" sich in unzahlige Variationen aufspaltet, um eben diese Möglichkeiten zu nutzen.



> Allgemeine anerkannte Definitionen sind schon wichtig. Wenn jeder sein eigenes Süppchen kocht, bringt das nicht viel.



Und für "Intelligenz" gibt es eben keine ultimative, artübergreifende Definition. Der Begriff wurde für einzelne, sehr menschen-spezifische Dinge geprägt und entwickelt sich im Rahmen der Ethologie stetig weiter, weil man ihn eben für auf Tiere anzuwendende Fragestellungen abstrahieren muss.
(Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass auch die soziologisch/psychologische Interpretation in Bezug auf dem Menschen stetigen Wandel unterliegt)


----------



## RyzA (28. Februar 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich meinte damit nicht "schwer zu meisternde Herausforderungen" z.B. bei der Entstehung von Leben, sondern schlicht die unzähligen Möglichkeiten, die man in dieser Welt ausnutzen kann, wenn man sich daran anpasst. Die führen automatisch dazu, dass ein anpassungsfähiges Ding wie "Leben" sich in unzahlige Variationen aufspaltet, um eben diese Möglichkeiten zu nutzen.


Ok. Ja wenn die schwere Hürde der Grundbedingungen erfüllt sind, dann sind aufeinmal sehr viele Möglichkeiten da. Das finde ich faszinierend!





> Und für "Intelligenz" gibt es eben keine ultimative, artübergreifende Definition. Der Begriff wurde für einzelne, sehr menschen-spezifische Dinge geprägt und entwickelt sich im Rahmen der Ethologie stetig weiter, weil man ihn eben für auf Tiere anzuwendende Fragestellungen abstrahieren muss.
> (Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass auch die soziologisch/psychologische Interpretation in Bezug auf dem Menschen stetigen Wandel unterliegt)


Ja ok.

Manche kritisieren ja auch IQ Tests. Und es gibt Verfechter der "multiblen Intelligenzen". Wo wohl noch mehr Rücksicht auf die einzelnen Talente/Begabungen genommen wird.

Nur wenn es keine Definitionen/Einigungen gibt wird das immer sehr schwierig.
Genauso wie bei der Definition von "Bewußtsein".


----------



## compisucher (1. März 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Nur wenn es keine Definitionen/Einigungen gibt wird das immer sehr schwierig.
> Genauso wie bei der Definition von "Bewußtsein".



Es wird -heute und in evtl. ferner Zukunft- auch ein Thema sein, intelligente Lebewesen mit unseren eingeschränkten menschlichen Fähigkeiten überhaupt zu erkennen.

Eine hypothetische Nacktschneckenzivilisation in einem fernen Sonnensystem, die sich mittels Pheromone unterhält, keine Infrastruktur benötigt (Häuser/Strassen usw.) und deren einziger Lebensinhalt ist, 
sich geistig weiterzuentwickeln und mit Infraschallgesängen Lobpreisungen ihrem Weltenschöpfer darbietet, landet im schlechtesten Falle bei uns im Kochtopf.
Und für die Methanatmer im gleichen System auf einer Superede beheimatet, die nix schöneres kennen, als eben diese Gesänge, und die wir bis dahin gar nicht entdeckt hatten,
sehen sich gezwungen, die menschlichen Barbaren aus dem fernen System als Gefahr für andere Zivilisationen komplett auszulöschen...

Zugegebener Maßen weit hergeholt, aber wer weiß es denn schon...


----------



## RyzA (1. März 2019)

@compisucher: Da muß ich erstmal in Ruhe drüber nachdenken.


----------



## compisucher (1. März 2019)

@Headchrash:
 Ich auch 

Aber es ist alles schon da, 
Mittels Pheromonen unterhalten sich Ameisen (OK, rudimentär, aber es geht).
Infraschallgesänge gibt es auch (Wale).
Lebewesen, denen Materielles unwichtig ist und sich nur geistig weiterentwickeln möchten gibt es auch (Buddhistische Mönche).

Wer von diesen dreien ist nun intelligent und wer nicht und wie sähe die Kombi davon aus?


----------



## RyzA (1. März 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> @Headchrash:
> Ich auch


Dann bin ich ja beruhigt!


> Infraschallgesänge gibt es auch (Wale).


Infraschall müßte bei Elefanten sein. Bei Walen soviel ich weiß Ultraschall.
Aber ist eigentlich auch egal, ich weiß was du meinst.



> Wer von diesen dreien ist nun intelligent und wer nicht und wie sähe die Kombi davon aus?


Ja das macht es schwierig. Aber es gehören ja immer mehrere Fähigkeiten dazu und nicht nur eine.
Eine Ameise alleine ist nicht besonders intelligent und auch nicht überlebensfähig. Aber als Ameisenstaat sieht es wieder anders aus. Als kollektive Intelligenz.

Die Kombi wäre wohl eine Art Überwesen.


Edit: Ne du hast Recht. Die Walgesänge sind Infraschall. Aber die Töne zur Orientierung und Jagd Ultraschall. Die beherrschen wohl beides.

Aber was auch ein Merkmal unserer Intelligenz ist: wir können Rückschlüsse über Dinge ziehen die wir gar nicht (direkt) wahrnehmen.

Es gibt auch im optischen Bereich Dinge die wir nicht sehen können aber viele Tiere schon:Tetrachromat – Wikipedia


----------



## compisucher (1. März 2019)

In diesem Zusammenhang bzgl. Sehfähigkeit:
Verblueffend simple Methode koennte den menschlichen Sehsinn erweitern Nanopartikel verleihen Infrarotsicht - scinexx | Das Wissensmagazin


----------



## RyzA (1. März 2019)

Und was es auch noch erstaunliches beim Menschen gibt:Synaesthesie – Wikipedia




> Die Synästhesie (von altgriechisch συναισϑάνομαι synaisthanomai, deutsch ‚mitempfinden‘ oder ‚zugleich wahrnehmen‘) bezeichnet hauptsächlich die Kopplung zweier oder mehrerer physisch getrennter Modalitäten der Wahrnehmung. Darunter fallen Farbe und Temperatur (beispielsweise die Verbindung „warmes Grün“), Ton, Musik und Räumlichkeit, im engeren Sinne die Wahrnehmung von Sinnesreizen durch Miterregung der Verarbeitungszentren im Gehirn eines Sinnesorgans, wenn ein anderes gereizt wird. Menschen, die Wahrnehmungen derart verknüpft erfahren, werden als Synästheten bezeichnet.


----------



## Threshold (1. März 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Es wird -heute und in evtl. ferner Zukunft- auch ein Thema sein, intelligente Lebewesen mit unseren eingeschränkten menschlichen Fähigkeiten überhaupt zu erkennen.
> 
> Eine hypothetische Nacktschneckenzivilisation in einem fernen Sonnensystem, die sich mittels Pheromone unterhält, keine Infrastruktur benötigt (Häuser/Strassen usw.) und deren einziger Lebensinhalt ist,
> sich geistig weiterzuentwickeln und mit Infraschallgesängen Lobpreisungen ihrem Weltenschöpfer darbietet, landet im schlechtesten Falle bei uns im Kochtopf.
> ...



Na ja, wenn es um intelligentes Leben geht, das außerhalb unseres Planeten lebt, gehen wir ja immer von dem aus, was wir selbst sind. Denn mit was anderem könnten wir ja auch keine Kontaktaufnahme beginnen.
Ein Delfin ist ja auch intelligent, aber er wird niemals Hochenergie Experimente durchführen oder Raumfahrt betreiben. 
Aber genau nach diesen Außerirdischen suchen wir ja und das sind natürlich keine Wale, die in der dichten Atmosphäre eines Gasplaneten leben.
Ich persönlich gehe schon davon aus, dass wir in den nächsten 50 Jahren einen Planeten im all finden werden, von dem wir stark annehmen können, dass es dort Leben geben wird. Nur werden wir nie erfahren, wie dieses Leben aussehen könnte.
Andererseits -- wenn wir FCKW in der Atmosphäre entdecken könnten, wären wir immerhin so weit zu sagen, dass es dort schon intelligentes Leben geben kann, das aber letztendlich genauso blöd ist wie wir.


----------



## compisucher (1. März 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nur werden wir nie erfahren, wie dieses Leben aussehen könnte.


Da wäre ich mir jetzt nicht so sicher.

Trotz der immensen Entfernungen und dem Thema, dass die technische Zivilisationen quasi zeitgleich existieren müssten, damit ein mehr oder weniger direkter Kontakt zu Stande kommt, darf ich darauf verweisen, 
welche unglaublichen Fortschritte wir innerhalb von Jahrzehnten dabei gemacht haben, andere Planetensysteme zu entdecken.

Wenn eine fremde techn. Gesellschaft mit ähnlichen biologische Ansprüchen an die Umwelt nur wenige Jahrzehnte oder Jahrhunderte irgendwann vor uns in der Galaxis war(oder vielleicht noch ist, oder vielleicht erst noch kommt), 
wird es ihr recht leicht fallen, unser Sonnensystem als "geeignet" zu identifizieren.
Besteht dann noch der Wille oder die Notwendigkeit in dieser Zivilisation, den gewaltigen Aufwand einer interstellaren Expedition aufzunehmen,
ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit recht hoch, sich ausgerechnet unser System herauszupicken.

Zeit spielt fast keine Rolle, technologisch wären selbst wir schon in der Lage oder sind kurz davor, Nanosonden, Lichtsegelschiffe oder Generationenschiffe zu bauen un diese entweder mit biologischer Masse oder robotisch in den interstellaren Raum zu schicken.

Es ist m. M. nicht die Frage "ob" sondern her die Frage "wann" Kontakt hergestellt wird. 
das kann Morgen oder in 10, 100, 1.000 oder 10.000 Jahren sein


----------



## Threshold (1. März 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Trotz der immensen Entfernungen und dem Thema, dass die technische Zivilisationen quasi zeitgleich existieren müssten, damit ein mehr oder weniger direkter Kontakt zu Stande kommt, darf ich darauf verweisen,
> welche unglaublichen Fortschritte wir innerhalb von Jahrzehnten dabei gemacht haben, andere Planetensysteme zu entdecken.



Zeitgleich ist ja schon ein Problem. Wir nehmen mal an, dass in einer Entfernung von 600 Lichtjahren ein Planet um einen Stern kreist, der FCKW in der Atmosphäre beinhaltet. Das ist also vor 600 Jahren passiert. Wer sagt denn, dass die Population die Gefahr von FCKW erkannt und reagiert hat? Kann durchaus sein, dass sie "jetzt" schon ausgelöscht sind.
Klar, wir haben fortschritte gemacht um mehr sehen zu können. wir haben aber auch Fortschritte gemacht unsere Lebensgrundlage zu vergiften. Und wenn das fortschreitet -- wird irgendwann kein Geld mehr dafür da sein zu forschen. Es geht dann nur noch darum zu überleben.



compisucher schrieb:


> Wenn eine fremde techn. Gesellschaft mit ähnlichen biologische Ansprüchen an die Umwelt nur wenige Jahrzehnte oder Jahrhunderte irgendwann vor uns in der Galaxis war(oder vielleicht noch ist, oder vielleicht erst noch kommt),
> wird es ihr recht leicht fallen, unser Sonnensystem als "geeignet" zu identifizieren.
> Besteht dann noch der Wille oder die Notwendigkeit in dieser Zivilisation, den gewaltigen Aufwand einer interstellaren Expedition aufzunehmen,
> ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit recht hoch, sich ausgerechnet unser System herauszupicken.



Jede Spezies im Universum hat die gleichen Probleme, was das interstellare Reisen angeht. Es ist sehr viel aufwändiger, Lebewesen zu transportieren als unbemannte Sonden.
Hat ja ein Grund, wieso noch keiner konkrete Pläne für eine Reise zum Mars vorgelegt hat und der Mars liegt ja bei uns direkt vor der Tür.



compisucher schrieb:


> Zeit spielt fast keine Rolle, technologisch wären selbst wir schon in der Lage oder sind kurz davor, Nanosonden, Lichtsegelschiffe oder Generationenschiffe zu bauen un diese entweder mit biologischer Masse oder robotisch in den interstellaren Raum zu schicken.



Ja, wir sind immer "kurz davor". Wir sind auch "kurz davor" Fusionsreaktoren zu bauen und die Energieprobleme zu beenden. Funktioniert nur nie.
Um ein Kohlekraftwerk zu betreiben, reichen ein paar Schimpansen aus. Um ein Kernkraftwerk zu betreiben, muss man schon Ingenieure heranholen.
Um ein Fusionskraftwerk betreiben zu können, muss man Genies haben.
Gerade Fusionsenergie ist praktisch nur durch Industrieländer umzusetzen. Was ist aber mit den Milliarden Menschen, die nicht in Industrieländern leben? 
Und zum Generationenschiff sage ich jetzt mal nichts.
Steck 100 Leute in eine Sporthalle. Lasse sie mal einen Monat drin leben und schau dir an, was so passiert. Und ein Generationenschiff ist wie lange unterwegs?



compisucher schrieb:


> Es ist m. M. nicht die Frage "ob" sondern her die Frage "wann" Kontakt hergestellt wird.
> das kann Morgen oder in 10, 100, 1.000 oder 10.000 Jahren sein



Kontakt wird es in absehbarer Zeit nicht geben. Wer weiß, was auf der Erde in 1000 Jahren ist? 
Eine verträumte Gene Roddenberry Gesellschaft, in der sich alle lieb haben und mit den tieren kuscheln?
Die Überbevölkerung, die Gier und die Verschmutzung des Planeten sorgen dafür, dass es in 1000 Jahren ganz andere Dinge sein können, die wichtig sind.


----------



## Adi1 (1. März 2019)

@ compisucher

Du musst erst mal schauen,

in welcher Region unserer Galaxie wir hocken. 

Da gibt es weit und breit nix, wo wir mit unseren primitiven technischen Mitteln

in kurzer Zeit hinkommen könnten. 

Wir werden sicherlich mal den Mars besiedeln,

dann ist aber Finito.


----------



## Threshold (1. März 2019)

Klar gibt es bei uns nichts. Das ist ja auch der Vorteil.
Die Erde kreist seit 4,5 Milliarden Jahren um die Sonne und in der Zeit ist absolut nichts passiert.
Wäre was passiert, gäbe es uns schließlich nicht.


----------



## Adi1 (1. März 2019)

Ja, damit die Evolution Fahrt aufnehmen kann,

braucht es Ruhe und Beständigkeit.

In Zentren von Galaxien ist das definitiv nicht gegeben.


----------



## Threshold (1. März 2019)

Und wenn in deiner Umgebung ein veränderlicher Stern alle paar Hunderttausend Jahre einen fetten Ausbruch hat, passiert da auch nicht viel.
In Sternentstehungsgebieten hat Leben auch keine Chance, wenn sich alle paar Hundert Jahre eine Supernova ausbreitet.


----------



## compisucher (1. März 2019)

Na ja, das ist ja nicht ganz richtig.
Unser Sonnensystem hat ja nun schon paar runden um die Galaxis gedreht.
Das Ganze ist ja auch kein perfekter Kreis und ich denke schon, dass es in den paar Mrd. Jahren einige Ereignisse gab, die unmittelbaren oder mittelbaren Einfluss auf die Erde gehabt haben.

Es sind nur noch ganz wenige "Schwestersterne" aus unserem Sternenhaufen, in dem die Sonne entstand, in unmittelbarer Nähe von unter 1.000 LJ.
Der nachgewiesene weitest entferne Schwesterstern ist fast 10.000 LJ entfernt.
Relativ nahe Vorbeiflüge an anderen Sonnensystemen sind recht häufig, Beispiel:
Vor 70.000 Jahren flog ein Stern durch unser Sonnensystem! | Spaceblog

Und 4-6 LJ z. B. Centauri oder Barnhards Stern sind jetzt keine gnadenlos überwindbare Strecke, vor allem, wenn der Menschheit der Arsch auf Grundeis gehen würde.

UND, es ist nicht so, dass nicht an interessanten Triebwerken gebastelt werden würde:
NASA's 'Impossible' EmDrive Engine Tested—Here Are the Results
NASA'''s New Ion Thruster Breaks Records, Could Take Humans to Mars
Deep-Space NASA Rocket Engines Perform Most Powerful Ignition Test Yet | Space

Meine Betrachtungsweise ist hierzu:
Das Glas ist halbvoll.
Kein Quatsch: 
Meine 14Jährige Tochter hat gerade angefangen, den Segelflugschein zu machen. 
Ihre Begründung: Wenn ich 30 bin, wird es vielleicht die ersten Marsflüge geben und ich will dabei sein...
Manchmal muss man sich einfach nur Ziele stecken.


In relativ geringem Zeitabstand von sagen wir mal beispielhaften 20 Mio. Jahren hätte auch irgendwer schon mal vorbeischauen können.
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, davon noch irgendwelche Spuren zu entdecken, tendiert allerdings gegen null.


----------



## Threshold (1. März 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Na ja, das ist ja nicht ganz richtig.
> Unser Sonnensystem hat ja nun schon paar runden um die Galaxis gedreht.
> Das Ganze ist ja auch kein perfekter Kreis und ich denke schon, dass es in den paar Mrd. Jahren einige Ereignisse gab, die unmittelbaren oder mittelbaren Einfluss auf die Erde gehabt haben.



Natürlich. Wären die großen Dinosaurier nicht ausgestorben, hätten sich die Säugetiere nie durchsetzen können und der Mensch wäre nie entstanden.
Ich will aber damit sagen, dass es keine globalen Katastrophen gab, die in regelmäßigen Abständen vorkamen.


----------



## RyzA (1. März 2019)

Wenn es bei uns noch Leben in der Galaxie gibt, so muß das auch in den äußeren Bereichen der Galaxie vorhanden sein.



Threshold schrieb:


> Und zum Generationenschiff sage ich jetzt mal nichts.
> Steck 100 Leute in eine Sporthalle. Lasse sie mal einen Monat drin leben und schau dir an, was so passiert. Und ein Generationenschiff ist wie lange unterwegs?


Du meinst bestimmt soziale und psychologische Konflikte oder?

Ansonsten in den Kryoschlaf versetzen.


----------



## RtZk (1. März 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ansonsten in den Kryoschlaf versetzen.



Kannst du ja jetzt schon, nur es wird schwierig dich wieder aufzuwecken ohne dich dabei zu töten  .


----------



## RyzA (1. März 2019)

RtZk schrieb:


> Kannst du ja jetzt schon, nur es wird schwierig dich wieder aufzuwecken ohne dich dabei zu töten  .


Das müßte dann noch "optimiert" werden!


----------



## Adi1 (2. März 2019)

Nur mal so zum Verständnis, um welche Dimensionen es hier geht:

Voyager 1 befindet sich nach 42 Jahren Flugzeit in einer Entfernung von 0,0022 Lichtjahren zur Erde. 

Das sind so rund umgerechnet 20 Lichtstunden.

Der nächste bekannte Exoplanet,

Proxima Centauri b – Wikipedia,

ist ca. 4,2 Lichtjahre entfernt.

Egal, welche Triebwerke jetzt momentan entwickelt werden,

solche Entfernungen sind bemannt nicht zu bewältigen.

Und vergisst ruhig das Thema "Kryonik",

Ihr habt alle zuviel "Raumschiff Enterprise" geguckt.


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2019)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Ihr habt alle zuviel "Raumschiff Enterprise" geguckt.



Enterprise hat den Warp Antrieb.
Was du meinst, ist Alien. Die haben sich in die Schlafkammern gelegt.


----------



## RyzA (2. März 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was du meinst, ist Alien. Die haben sich in die Schlafkammern gelegt.


Und im Film "Passengers". 

"Event Horizon" auch.


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Und im Film "Passengers".



Die Leute sollten 80 Jahre pennen aber der Barkeeper war immer da. So ein Schmarrn.


----------



## RyzA (2. März 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Leute sollten 80 Jahre pennen aber der Barkeeper war immer da. So ein Schmarrn.


Der war doch ein Roboter!


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Der war doch ein Roboter!



Ja, aber was hat der da gemacht?
Wenn du mit einem Raumschiff eine weite Strecke fliegen willst, ist Energie alles. Also verschwendest du keine für einen Barkeeper, den keiner braucht.


----------



## RyzA (2. März 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, aber was hat der da gemacht?
> Wenn du mit einem Raumschiff eine weite Strecke fliegen willst, ist Energie alles. Also verschwendest du keine für einen Barkeeper, den keiner braucht.


Naja, die Lebenserhaltungs - und Steuerungssysteme verbrauchen wahrscheinlich um ein vielfaches mehr an Energie. Da fällt das bei einen einzelnen Roboter auch nicht mehr auf.
Außerdem, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, hatte das Raumschiff auch Solarsegel (welche aber dann beschädigt wurden).


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2019)

Das mit den Solarsegeln ist auch so ein Unsinn. Wo soll denn die Energie herkommen, wenn sie interstellar Reisen? Also wenn keine Sterne in der Nähe sind?
Lebenserhaltung brauchst du ja nicht, da alle in ihren Kammern liegen. Da kann man das Licht komplett ausschalten.
Was du brauchst ist Antrieb und Navigation. Auf den Rest kann man pfeifen. 
Das wissen wir doch, seit Tom Hanks in Apollo 13 alles abgeschaltet hat.


----------



## RyzA (2. März 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das mit den Solarsegeln ist auch so ein Unsinn. Wo soll denn die Energie herkommen, wenn sie interstellar Reisen? Also wenn keine Sterne in der Nähe sind?


Das Solarsegel ist wohl nicht die alleinige Energiequelle.



> Lebenserhaltung brauchst du ja nicht, da alle in ihren Kammern liegen. Da kann man das Licht komplett ausschalten.


Das Licht ja, die Kammern nicht.



> Was du brauchst ist Antrieb und Navigation. Auf den Rest kann man pfeifen.


Die meinte ich ja auch. Und den Zentralrechner.


----------



## Adi1 (2. März 2019)

Was soll denn ein Zentralrechner, wenn keiner weiß,

wohin die Reise gehen soll.


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Das Licht ja, die Kammern nicht.



In den Kammern pennen sie ja. Das Schiff selbst braucht aber kein Lebenserhaltungssystem, weil ja keiner da ist, der es braucht.

Da fand ich Arrival stimmiger, auch wenn ich mich da immer gefragt habe, wieso das Militär die Aliens nie gefragt hat, wie sie die Gravitation manipulieren können.


----------



## RyzA (2. März 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> In den Kammern pennen sie ja. Das Schiff selbst braucht aber kein Lebenserhaltungssystem, weil ja keiner da ist, der es braucht.


Ich meinte ja auch die Kammern. Und alles was dazu gehört.



> Da fand ich Arrival stimmiger, auch wenn ich mich da immer gefragt habe, wieso das Militär die Aliens nie gefragt hat, wie sie die Gravitation manipulieren können.


Da wurde aber keine interstellare Reise mit Kryoschlaf gezeigt.


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Da wurde aber keine interstellare Reise mit Kryoschlaf gezeigt.



Musste ja auch nicht, weil die Außerirdischen zu uns kamen.


----------



## RyzA (2. März 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Musste ja auch nicht, weil die Außerirdischen zu uns kamen.


Ja deswegen!

Du hattest Arrival ja als Beispiel genannt. Welcher ohne Frage ein sehr guter Film ist. Ich habe den auch auf Bluray.
Aber da geht es um anderen Sachen! Kommunikation, Zeit, Liebe usw


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2019)

Ich hatte Arrival deswegen genannt, weil ich ihn für stimmiger halte als Passengers. 
Alleine schon, dass er sie aufweckt, damit er nicht alleine ist. Jetzt echt mal -- wer würde das machen?
Und das mit dem Barkeeper hab ich nie verstanden -- wozu brauchst du den?
Da finde ich die Sache mit der Kommunikation bei Arrival echt besser, denn das ist es ja, was benötigt wird, wenn man mit Außerirdischen in Kontakt treten will.


----------



## RyzA (2. März 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Alleine schon, dass er sie aufweckt, damit er nicht alleine ist. Jetzt echt mal -- wer würde das machen?


Naja, so eine tolle Frau... wer kann da schon "nein" sagen? 



> Und das mit dem Barkeeper hab ich nie verstanden -- wozu brauchst du den?


Unterhaltung!



> Da finde ich die Sache mit der Kommunikation bei Arrival echt besser, denn das ist es ja, was benötigt wird, wenn man mit Außerirdischen in Kontakt treten will.


Ja der Film ist echt gut!


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2019)

Und trotzdem hat nie einer gefragt wie die Aliens das mit der Gravitation machen.


----------



## RyzA (2. März 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und trotzdem hat nie einer gefragt wie die Aliens das mit der Gravitation machen.


Frag mal lieber wie die Frau das mit der Zeit gemacht hat.


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Frag mal lieber wie die Frau das mit der Zeit gemacht hat.



Das war sie ja nicht selbst. Das waren auch die Aliens.


----------



## RyzA (2. März 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das war sie ja nicht selbst. Das waren auch die Aliens.


Sie hat wohl durch das erlernen der Kommunikation mit den Aliens, "die Fähigkeit" erworben die Zeit "nicht linear" wahrzunehmen.
Ich hatte gerade  bei Wikipedia nachgeguckt. Mehr steht dazu nicht.
Und auf die Gravitation wird gar nicht eingegangen... ist für den Film auch eher unwichtig.


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2019)

Soweit ich das verstanden habe, haben die Aliens mit ihr darüber kommuniziert, in der sie ihr zeigten, dass das Leben lebenswert ist, auch wenn sie ihre tochter früh verloren hat.
Gleichzeitig wurde darüber vermittelt, dass die Aliens zukünftige Ereignisse wahr nehmen können, daher kamen sie ja, weil sie die Hilfe der Menschen in ein paar Tausend Jahren benötigen.


----------



## RyzA (2. März 2019)

Sie selber konnte auch die Zukunft wahrnehmen.


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Sie selber konnte auch die Zukunft wahrnehmen.



Ja, durch die Aliens eben.


----------



## RyzA (3. März 2019)

Nochmal ein paar philosophische Aspekte:

Manche meinen ja das die Wirklichkeit nur dann existiert wenn wir sie wahrnehmen & beobachten. Oder Dingen/ Objekten ihre Namen geben. Ideen erschaffen welche Teile der Wirklichkeit abbilden.




> Idealismus (abgeleitet von griechisch ἰδέα „Idee“, „Urbild“) bezeichnet in der Philosophie unterschiedliche Strömungen und Einzelpositionen, die „hervorheben, dass die Wirklichkeit in radikaler Weise durch Erkenntnis und Denken bestimmt ist“ bzw. dass Ideen bzw. Ideelles die Fundamente von Wirklichkeit, Wissen und Moral ausmachen.Im engeren Sinn wird als Vertreter eines Idealismus bezeichnet, wer annimmt, dass die physikalische Welt nur als Objekt für das Bewusstsein oder im Bewusstsein existiert oder in sich selbst geistig beschaffen ist.


 und



> Der Terminus „Idealismus“ tritt in deutscher Sprache als Fremdbezeichnung philosophischer Positionen im 18. Jahrhundert auf. Gegenbegriffe sind vor allem „Materialismus“, „Realismus“ und „Naturalismus“.


 Quelle: Idealismus – Wikipedia

Ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt von meiner Logik her nicht wie die auf so etwas kommen.

Wenn man es rational betrachtet und alle möglichen wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnisse berücksichtigt, hat die Welt auch schon lange vor uns (und unserer Beobachtungen) existiert. 
Warum soll alles von uns abhängig sein?
Wir haben uns im Laufe der Evolution an die Umwelt angepasst und nicht umgekehrt.
Die Natur und ihre Gesetze existieren unabhängig von uns!
Klar kann man sagen das all unsere Erkenntnisse ja "nur" auf unseren Beobachtungen beruhen. Aber das ist doch die Konsequenz der Anpassung an die Umwelt.
Und wie wir Dinge benennen ist letztendlich auch egal. Was ja ja die verschiedenen Sprachen zeigen.
Ein andere (ausserirdische) intelligente Spezies würde die Dinge (oder Objekte) auch anders benennen und für Mathematik andere Zahlen/zeichen verwenden, aber die Dinge bleiben trotzdem die selben. Bzw die Gesetzmäßigkeiten.

Ich bin da eher ein Anhänger des Materialismus und Realismus. Und ihr?


----------



## Threshold (3. März 2019)

Die Quantenphysik sieht das ja anders. Da verhalten sich die Elementarteilchen tatsächlich so, weil man hinguckt.
Andererseits ist der Mond natürlich auch noch da, wenn ihn keiner ansieht.

Es spielt ja auch keine Rolle, wie ein Außerirdischer das Verhältnis von Kreisdurchmesser zu Kreisumfang nennt, aber das Ergebnis ist das gleiche und daher gehe ich davon aus, dass wenn wir wirklich mal auf Außerirdische treffen, die Mathematik der erste gemeinsame Nenner ist, denn Mathematik ist unabhängig vom Beobachter oder dem Ort der Beobachtung.


----------



## RyzA (3. März 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Quantenphysik sieht das ja anders. Da verhalten sich die Elementarteilchen tatsächlich so, weil man hinguckt.


Aber wohl eher weil die Messungen oder Messinstrumente diese beeinflussen.



> Andererseits ist der Mond natürlich auch noch da, wenn ihn keiner ansieht.


Eben!



> Es spielt ja auch keine Rolle, wie ein Außerirdischer das Verhältnis von Kreisdurchmesser zu Kreisumfang nennt, aber das Ergebnis ist das gleiche und daher gehe ich davon aus, dass wenn wir wirklich mal auf Außerirdische treffen, die Mathematik der erste gemeinsame Nenner ist, denn Mathematik ist unabhängig vom Beobachter oder dem Ort der Beobachtung.


Das denke ich auch. Die Naturgesetze sind überall im Universum gleich. Demnach auch die Logik.


----------



## Two-Face (3. März 2019)

Naja, das mit der Mathematik könnte aber auch am Anfang etwas schwierig werden, wenn die Aliens ein anderes Dezimalsystem verwenden.


----------



## RyzA (3. März 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Naja, das mit der Mathematik könnte aber auch am Anfang etwas schwierig werden, wenn die Aliens ein anderes Dezimalsystem verwenden.


Dann wird es irgendwie übersetzt.


----------



## Threshold (3. März 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Aber wohl eher weil die Messungen oder Messinstrumente diese beeinflussen.



Ja, die Unschärferelation. Die werden die Außerirdische auch kennen.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Naja, das mit der Mathematik könnte aber auch am Anfang etwas schwierig werden, wenn die Aliens ein anderes Dezimalsystem verwenden.



Zahlen sind ja Menschengemacht. Aber Das Periodensystem der Elemente kennt nur ganze Zahlen und das könnte man als Grundlage nehmen.
Ebenso Naturkonstante wie z.B. die Lichtgeschwindigkeit. Auch die werden die Außerirdischen exakt benennen können.


----------



## compisucher (4. März 2019)

Eine Verständigungsannäherung dürfte auch über die Trigonometrie möglich sein.
Rechtecke und Dreiecke haben, unabhängig von menschengemachten Einheiten, stets die gleichen Grundprinzipien.


----------



## compisucher (4. März 2019)

Gerade übern Ticker gekommen, für Lasersegel...
Aerogel: Neues Material soll Reisen zu anderen Sternen moeglich machen - Weltraum - FOCUS Online


----------



## RyzA (4. März 2019)

20 Jahre für 4,2 Lichtjahre bis Proxima Centauri?

Das ist schon ein hohe Geschwindigkeit, wenn man überlegt das 1 Lichtjahr: 9,5x10^12 Km sind.

Wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet habe grob 1/5 der Lichtgeschwindigkeit.


----------



## compisucher (4. März 2019)

Die Technologie der Lichtsegel sollte man nicht unterschätzen.
In diesem Kontext ist es allerdings nicht der Lichtdruck der Sonne, sondern eben ein spezieller "Antriebslaser", der ja auch noch erst gebaut werden müsste.

Aber ich habe irgendwo mal auf der Homepage der NASA gelesen, dass ein ausreichend großes Lichtsegel in Verhältnis zur Nutzlast (glaube 50 km² zu 1 to) bis zu einer Entfernung zur Marsbahn Raumsonden jetzt schon auf die ca. 5fache Geschwindigkeit der Tiefenraumsonden (Voyager usw.) beschleunigen könnten, das wären immerhin ca. 300.000 km/h.

Mit dieser neuen Segeltechnologie ließe sich dies sicherlich noch optimieren...


----------



## RyzA (4. März 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Aber ich habe irgendwo mal auf der Homepage der NASA gelesen, dass ein ausreichend großes Lichtsegel in Verhältnis zur Nutzlast (glaube 50 km² zu 1 to) bis zu einer Entfernung zur Marsbahn Raumsonden jetzt schon auf die ca. 5fache Geschwindigkeit der Tiefenraumsonden (Voyager usw.) beschleunigen könnten, das wären immerhin ca. 300.000 km/h.


Das wären dann schon 1/4 der Lichtgeschwindigkeit. Etwas mehr.


----------



## compisucher (4. März 2019)

Habe ich nicht nachgerechnet, da stand "up to 5 times faster than voyager" und die fliegen irgendwie mit 69.000 km/h rum (in Relation zur Sonne).


----------



## RyzA (4. März 2019)

Ich hatte es aber nachgerechnet:

1 Minute = 60 Sek
1 Stunde= 3600 Sek
Lichtgeschwindigkeit: 330000 km/s

3600*330000/1000 = 1080000km/h 

Edit: Ne ******** ich brauche ja nicht durch 1000 teilen, sind ja schon Kilometer.

Ja ok, dann ist die Lichtgeschwindigkeit noch deutlich höher!

Etwas über 1 Milliarde Kilometer pro Stunde.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. März 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Das wären dann schon 1/4 der Lichtgeschwindigkeit. Etwas mehr.


Äh, das wären 1/3600 der Lichtgeschwindigkeit. Denn das Licht kommt auch 300.000km pro sekunde, es geht also um den Faktor 3600 von Sekunde zur Stunde.

Unsere interplanetaren Sonden fliegen mit einer Anfangsgeschwindigkeit von ca. 50.000km pro STUNDE, und eine Verfünffachung ist in kosmischen Dimensionen immer noch rein gar nichts. Um Sonden in annehmbarer Zeit zu anderen Planeten zu senden, muss es viel schneller gehen. Dann sind Minimalsonden, so wir sie mit Lasertechnik und Sonnensegeln auf 1% der Lichtgeschwindigkeit bekommen zwar irgendwann inm einem, anderen Sonnensystem angekommen, aber was sollten sie senden, mit welcher Antenne und welcher Leistung? Und wer kennt in 500 Jahren noch den Empfangscode der Satelliten. 

Es ist ein witziges Projekt, um Grundlagenwissen zum Laserantrieb zu bekommen. Und es kann sein, dass man mit einer Beschleunigungsanlage auf der Erde und einer Abbremsanlage auf dem Mars Nutzlasten recht günstig und schnell von der Erde zum Mars bekommt. Aber auch nicht wirklich, weil die Hauptenergie benötigt wird, um in die Umlaufbahn der Erde zu kommen (28000km/h) und erst aus dem Weltenraum die Lasertechnik funktioniert. Um zum Mars zu kommen, benötigt man minimal 40,000km/h, schneller ist besser, weil man eher ankommt.

Ansonsten bin icch der Meinung wie Stephen Hawkins. Blos die Füße stillhalten und ganz ruhig bleiben, dazu so wenig wie möglich senden. Wenn jemand in Universum zu uns reisen kann, ist er so verdammt weiter entwickelt, dass er uns schwerlich als mehr als kleiner Versuchsratten ansieht. Dumme Haustiere zur Unterhaltung ....

Hier wird von 10% [1] der Lichtgeschwindigkeit geträumt, dort von 20% [2] , ich kenne andere Projekte, die schon glücklich wären, 1% zu erreichen
[1] Fliegt die NASA 2069 wirklich zu Proxima Centauri? - Spektrograph
[2] Raumfahrt - Mit Mini-Raumschiff zum naechsten Sternensystem
...

Warten wir ab, was herauskommt. Das Geld des Milliardärs wird mindestens neue leistungsstarke Laer und bessere Messtechnik hervorbringen, um einen Laserstrahl auf ein Ziel zu fokussieren. Dass kann man dann auch gut gegen Angriffsziele wie Raketen und Minidrohnen nutzen.


----------



## RyzA (4. März 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Äh, das wären 1/3600 der Lichtgeschwindigkeit. Denn das Licht kommt auch 300.000km pro sekunde, es geht also um den Faktor 3600 von Sekunde zur Stunde.


Wie du im Beitrag vor dir siehst hatte ich mich selber korrigiert. 

Aber in dem verlinkten Artikel von compisucher wird von 20 Jahren bis Proxima Centauri gesprochen.
Also wird da von grob 1/5 der Lichtgeschwindigkeit ausgegangen.
Weil Proxima 4,2 Lichtjahre entfernt ist.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. März 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Wie du im Beitrag vor dir siehst hatte ich mich selber korrigiert.


Ich habe noch geschrieben, jetzt sehe ich es. 

Ich korrigiere ja auch ständig. Meine Beiträge
darf man auch erst lesen, wenn ich fertig bin
und nicht gespeichterten Zwischenstände.


----------



## RyzA (4. März 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ansonsten bin icch der Meinung wie Stephen Hawkins. Blos die Füße stillhalten und ganz ruhig bleiben, dazu so wenig wie möglich senden. Wenn jemand in Universum zu uns reisen kann, ist er so verdammt weiter entwickelt, dass er uns schwerlich als mehr als kleiner Versuchsratten ansieht. Dumme Haustiere zur Unterhaltung ....


Oder sie vertreten eine ähnliche Philosophie wie die Förderation in Star Trek.

Edit: Oder noch fortgeschrittener und harmonischer. Ohne Tier äh Menschenversuche.


----------



## Gimmick (4. März 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Äh, das wären 1/3600 der Lichtgeschwindigkeit. Denn das Licht kommt auch 300.000km pro sekunde, es geht also um den Faktor 3600 von Sekunde zur Stunde.



Allerdings steht in dem Artikel tatsächlich was von 4,2 LJ in 20 Jahren.


----------



## Threshold (4. März 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> 20 Jahre für 4,2 Lichtjahre bis Proxima Centauri?
> 
> Das ist schon ein hohe Geschwindigkeit, wenn man überlegt das 1 Lichtjahr: 9,5x10^12 Km sind.
> 
> Wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet habe grob 1/5 der Lichtgeschwindigkeit.



Das Problem ist, dass ein Laser streut. Die Energie nimmt also mit der Entfernung ab.
Dazu kommt das nächste Problem -- wie will man bremsen?
Es nützt ja nichts, eine Mini Sonde zum nächsten Stern zu schicken, wenn der nicht abgebremst werden kann.


----------



## RyzA (4. März 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass ein Laser streut. Die Energie nimmt also mit der Entfernung ab.
> Dazu kommt das nächste Problem -- wie will man bremsen?
> Es nützt ja nichts, eine Mini Sonde zum nächsten Stern zu schicken, wenn der nicht abgebremst werden kann.


Könnte man dafür nicht Bremstriebwerke/Düsen verwenden, welche in die entgegengesetzte Richtung  Schübe erzeugen?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. März 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass ein Laser streut. Die Energie nimmt also mit der Entfernung ab.
> Dazu kommt das nächste Problem -- wie will man bremsen?
> Es nützt ja nichts, eine Mini Sonde zum nächsten Stern zu schicken, wenn der nicht abgebremst werden kann.


Man muss ja nicht landen, im ersten Schritt wären Fotos schön, Daten von elektromagnetischen Auffälligkeiten, Messungen zu Magnetfeldern. Halt so Dinge, die man in eine 20g Sonde einbauen kann, die dann noch in 5 Jahren zurück zur Erde sendet. Dazu müssten sich alle Kleinstsonden zu einer großen verbundantelle zusammenschalten, dafür müssten Sie aber innerhalb weniger Lichtsekunde fliegen und alle eine perfekte ausrichtung zur Erde haben. Sie benötigen also auch einen Minimalantrieb, z.B. ein kleines Photonentriebwerk gespeist von Solarzellen. Und das alles mit 20g. Das wird uns in Richtung Miniaturisierung massiv voran bringen.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Könnte man dafür nicht Bremstriebwerke/Düsen  verwenden, welche in die entgegengesetzte Richtung  Schübe  erzeugen?


Nein, die Sonden sollen etwas im Grammbereich wiegen, ein 100 GW Laser wird um min. 1000to auf die Waage bringen, vermutlich Größenordnungen mehr, und weiter benötigt man Kraftwerke mit 100GW, also der gesamten Leistung deutscher Kraftwerke. Es wird schwer, hundert Kernkraftwerke auf 20g unterzubringen. Wenn auf dem Zielplaneten eine Anlage steht, mag das zum Abbremsen funktionieren.



Gimmick schrieb:


> Allerdings steht in dem Artikel tatsächlich was von 4,2 LJ in 20 Jahren.


Ja, ich verlinkte ähnliche Quellen, es ging nur um den jetzt schon korrigierten Rechenfehler von Headcrash


----------



## Threshold (4. März 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Könnte man dafür nicht Bremstriebwerke/Düsen verwenden, welche in die entgegengesetzte Richtung  Schübe erzeugen?



Und Treibstoff macht die Sonde dann wieder schwerer.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Man muss ja nicht landen, im ersten Schritt wären Fotos schön, Daten von elektromagnetischen Auffälligkeiten, Messungen zu magnetfelden. Halt so Dinge, die man in eine 20g Sonde einbauen kann, die dann noch in 5 Jahren zurück zur Erde sendet. Dazu müssten sich alle Kleinstsonden zusammenschalten, dafür müssten Sie aber innerhalb einer Lichtsekunde fliegen. Sie benötigen also auch einen Minimalantrieb, z.B. ein kleines Photonentriebwerk gespeist von Solarzellen. Und das alles mit 20g. Das wird uns in Richtung Miniaturisierung massiv voran bringen.



Soweit ich das mit den Mini Sonden verstanden habe -- da gab es ja mal ein Video zu bei Urknall, Weltall und das Leben -- dass man im Vorbeiflug Fotos machen will.
Wie realistisch das aber letztendlich ist, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Gimmick (4. März 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass ein Laser streut. Die Energie nimmt also mit der Entfernung ab.



Divergenz geht umgekehrt proportional zum Strahldurchmesser -> muss man halt nen g'scheiten Spiegel polieren .


----------



## RyzA (4. März 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und Treibstoff macht die Sonde dann wieder schwerer.


Dann muß man abwägen... gerade soviel wie zum abbremsen vor dem anderen System benötigt wird.


----------



## Threshold (4. März 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Dann muß man abwägen... gerade soviel wie zum abbremsen vor dem anderen System benötigt wird.



Wie viel chemischen Treibstoff -- und was besseres als chemischen Treibstoff haben wir schlicht nicht -- brauchst du denn, um eine Sonde abzubremsen, die mit 1/5 der Lichtgeschwindigkeit fliegt?
Und wann musst du mit dem Bremsen anfangen?


----------



## RyzA (4. März 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie viel chemischen Treibstoff -- und was besseres als chemischen Treibstoff haben wir schlicht nicht -- brauchst du denn, um eine Sonde abzubremsen, die mit 1/5 der Lichtgeschwindigkeit fliegt?
> Und wann musst du mit dem Bremsen anfangen?


Das weiß ich nicht. Frag das mal einen NASA Wissenschaftler!

War ja nur ne (fixe) Idee. Kennt man ja aus SciFi Filmen und Computerspielen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. März 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Dann muß man abwägen... gerade soviel wie zum abbremsen vor dem anderen System benötigt wird.


Mäuschen, du brauchst zum Abbremsen soviel, wie zum Beschleunigen. Ich habe es Dir oben noch ergänzt. Es wird so lappidar von einem 100GW Laser gesprochen. 100GW ist die Leistung von hundert Kernkraftwerken.


----------



## RyzA (4. März 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Mäuschen, du brauchst zum Abbremsen soviel, wie zum Beschleunigen. Ich habe es Dir oben noch ergänzt. Es wird so lappidar von einem 100GW Laser gesprochen. 100GW ist die Leistung von hundert Kernkraftwerken.


Man muß ja keine Laser zum abbremsen benutzen. Nur für den Antrieb.
Für das abbremsen (muß nicht 100% abgebremst werden, nur die GEschwindigkeit deutlich verringert), dann "konventionelle" Triebwerke.
Oder habe ich etwas übersehen oder völlig falsch verstanden?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. März 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Man muß ja keine Laser zum abbremsen benutzen. Nur für den Antrieb.
> Für das abbremsen (muß nicht 100% abgebremst werden, nur die GEschwindigkeit deutlich verringert), dann "konventionelle" Triebwerke.
> Oder habe ich etwas übersehen oder völlig falsch verstanden?


Ja, ganz massiv. Berechne einfach mal die Energie, die Du benötigst, um 20g auf 30.000km/s zu beschleunigen. Das ist die erste Aufgabe für heute. Such Dir als angehender Jungforscher die Formel dazu heraus und rechne einfach mal.

Kleiner Hinweis:
E= 1/2 m * v²


----------



## Gimmick (4. März 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Mäuschen, du brauchst zum Abbremsen  soviel, wie zum Beschleunigen. Ich habe es Dir oben noch ergänzt. Es  wird so lappidar von einem 100GW Laser gesprochen. 100GW ist die  Leistung von hundert Kernkraftwerken.



100 GW Laserleistung -> Da sollte man sich mal die so üblichen Wirkungsgrade von Lasern anschauen .


----------



## compisucher (4. März 2019)

Die Energieaufwand, eine Sonde von 20% LG auf fotofreundliche 1-2% abzubremsen ist so gewaltig, dass man den Treibstoff nicht wirklich aus Gewichtsgründen mitnehmen kann.

Eine mögliche Lösung wäre, lange vor erreichen des Zielsystems wieder ein Sonnensegel zu entfalten, ob das reicht - keine Ahnung.
Es sollte eben verhindert werden , dass die Eigengeschwindigkeit der Sonde höher ist, als die Fluchtgeschwindigkeit aus dem System und die Sonde letztlich in eine Umlaufbahn um das System gerät = Idealfall.


----------



## RyzA (4. März 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ja, ganz massiv. Berechne einfach mal die Energie, die Du benötigst, um 20g auf 30.000km/s zu beschleunigen. Das ist die erste Aufgabe für heute. Such Dir als angehender Jungforscher die Formel dazu heraus und rechne einfach mal.
> 
> Kleiner Hinweis:
> E= 1/2 m * v²


Ok. Ich weiß schon was du meinst.
Ja die gute alte Formel vom Albert.

Dachte nur das man zum  abbremsen deutlich weniger Energie braucht. Aber ok, danke!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. März 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Dachte nur das man zum  abbremsen deutlich weniger Energie braucht. Aber ok, danke!


Energieerhaltungssatz und so... 

F=m * a, das ist die Grundgleichung der Mechanik seit Newton. Ob Du beschleunigst oder verzögerst macht keinen Unterschied, Es macht natürlich Unterschiede in der praktischen Umsetzung, weil z.B. die Düsenaustrittsgeschwindigkeit die Maximalgeschwindigkeit beeinflusst, dass ist beim Abbremsen etwas einfacher. 

Weiter brauchst Du einfachste Bewegungsgesetze, also
s = 1/2a *t²

Und damit kann man losrechnen und einen Daumenwert bekommen, um was es geht. Und die Massenvergrößerung nach Einstein brauchen wir bei 20% Lichtgeschwindigkeit noch nicht wirklich zu berücksichtigen, um einen ersten Daumenwert zu bekommen.



Gimmick schrieb:


> 100 GW Laserleistung -> Da sollte man sich mal die so üblichen Wirkungsgrade von Lasern anschauen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Es geht darum, das Problem zu verstehen. Im ersten Ansatz rechnet man immer mit 100% Wirkungsgrad, um untere oder obere Schranken zu bestimmen. Und dann steigt man in  reale Systeme ein. Was haben denn Raketen für einen Wirkungsgrad, also resultierende Bewegungsenergie der Sonde durch eingesetzte chemische Energie? Viel Spaß beim Suchen der Daten dazu.


----------



## RyzA (4. März 2019)

@interessierterUser: 

Jetzt wird es richtig wissenschaftlich... aber das finde ich gut!
Du hast ja glaube ich auch Physik studiert oder nicht?


----------



## Threshold (4. März 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Eine mögliche Lösung wäre, lange vor erreichen des Zielsystems wieder ein Sonnensegel zu entfalten, ob das reicht - keine Ahnung.
> Es sollte eben verhindert werden , dass die Eigengeschwindigkeit der Sonde höher ist, als die Fluchtgeschwindigkeit aus dem System und die Sonde letztlich in eine Umlaufbahn um das System gerät = Idealfall.



Wie groß soll das Sonnensegel denn sein?
Und wieder eine Komponente, die massig Gewicht mit sich bringt.
Ich persönlich halte es für stimmiger, große Teleskope zu bauen, bzw. sie weltweit zusammenzuschalten um damit besser schauen zu können als heute.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. März 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> @interessierterUser:
> 
> Jetzt wird es richtig wissenschaftlich... aber das finde ich gut!
> Du hast ja glaube ich auch Physik studiert oder nicht?


Ja, habe ich, aber wir befinden uns noch in achter Klasse Physik, zumindest haben wir damals die Grundgleichung der Mechanik in der achten Klasse durchgenommen, auch Themen wie "action gleich reactio" wurden da angesprochen. Bewegungsgleichungen waren dann glaube ich erst ab der zehnten Klasse in Mathematik dran, ist zu lange her, weiß ich nicht mehr. In Chemie haben wir auch ungefähr in der achten Klasse Kalorimetrie gehabt, also den Energiegehalt von chemischen Verbindungen. Mehr braucht man nicht, für erste grobe Daumenabschätzungen, um ein Gefühl für eingesetzte Energien zu bekommen und resultierende Massen an chemischen Treibstoff.

Rechnen wir es doch einfach mal aus, Du machst es ja nicht, Du "faule Zecke"....
E= 1/2 m * v²

mit 0,02kg und 30.000km/s kommt man also zu 90 GJ, oder 90 GWs oder 25 MWh. Das ist der Energiegehalt an Bewegungsenergie der Sonde. (Zur als Hinweis: 1 Joule [J] = 1 Wattsekunde [Ws] = 1 Newtonmeter [Nm], letzter ist nicht mit dem Drehmoment zu verwechseln, es geht um den Energiegehalt 

Dann schaut man in Heizwerttabellen und findet z.B. für Benzin einen Heizwert von 40MJ/kg oder 11 kWh/kg. 
Heizwert – Wikipedia

du brauchst also brauchst also grob (90/40 ist ungefähr 2) 2000kg Benzin, um auf 90GJ zu kommen. Dann nochmal eine menge Sauerstoff, Tanks für das ganze und hast dann einen grotten schlechten Wirkungsgrad in chemischen Raketen. Auch Dir mal eine Saturn V Rakete an und sete den chemischen Treibstoff ins verhältnis zur Nutzlast und bedenke dann, das die gerade mal auch 1km/s beschleunigt wurde.


----------



## Gimmick (4. März 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es geht darum, das Problem zu verstehen. Im ersten Ansatz rechnet man immer mit 100% Wirkungsgrad, um untere oder obere Schranken zu bestimmen. Und dann steigt man in  reale Systeme ein. Was haben denn Raketen für einen Wirkungsgrad, also resultierende Bewegungsenergie der Sonde durch eingesetzte chemische Energie? Viel Spaß beim Suchen der Daten dazu.



Darum ging es mir nicht.
Ich wollte nur auf die völlig absurden Probleme hinweisen, die man theoretisch noch beachten müsste, wenn man sowas tatsächlich bauen wollen würde - genau wie auch das Problem mit der Divergenz. 

Man redet davon mit 100 GW auf ein Sonnensegel zu strahlen; bekommt aber weder die Energie in den Laser, die Wärme aus dem Laser, noch die Optik ins All oder die lästige Atmosphäre aus dem Weg. 
Aber hauptsache wieder ein Materiel für ein Sonnensegel gefunden .


----------



## RyzA (4. März 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ja, habe ich, aber wir befinden uns noch in achter Klasse Physik, zumindest haben wir damals die Grundgleichung der Mechanik in der achten Klasse durchgenommen, auch Themen wie "action gleich reactio" wurden da angesprochen. Bewegungsgleichungen waren dann glaube ich erst ab der zehnten Klasse in Mathematik dran, ist zu lange her, weiß ich nicht mehr. Mehr braucht man nicht, für erste grobe Daumenabschätzungen, um ein Gefühl für eingesetzte Energien zu bekommen.


Ok, bei mir ist das auch sehr lange her. Aber kann man ja auffrischen.
Solche Formeln verstehe ich auch noch denke ich. 

Aber wenn es Richtung lineare Algebra, Vektoren, Tensoren, Matrizen usw geht muß ich passen! Da hört mein mathematisches Verständnis auf.


----------



## compisucher (4. März 2019)

Da es sich grundsätzlich um gigantisch benötigte  Energiemengen für einen interstellaren Raumflug handelt,
nehme ich stark an, dass derzeit ein Konzept mit Nano-Sonden größten Erfolg versprechen würde.
Hawkings Projekt: Nach 20 Jahren kaemen erste Bilder von Alpha Centauri - WELT

Theoretisch sind Generationenraumschiffe eine weitere Wahl, nur haben wir derzeit nicht den Willen, den finanziellen Aufwand zu betreiben, noch sind die soziologischen und gesundheitlichen Aspekte weitgehend unbekannt.
Nur weil man ein Jahr erdnah im Orbit in einer Raumstation verbringt, heisst das noch lange nicht, dass eine in sich geschlossene Minigesellschaft schadlos ein paar hundert Jahre überlebt.

Ich hoffe hier sehr, dass die derzeitigen Forschungen in den großen Teilchenbeschleunigern der Welt Grundlagen zur industriellen Herstellung von Antimaterie bildet.
Wann auch immer die sein mag, ist es mir klar, dass wir auf solch einen Antrieb noch Jahrzehnte, wenn nicht Jahrhunderte warten werden.

Aber nur mit solche einer oder einer mir bislang unbekannten Antriebsart, werden wohl Menschen in ihrer Lebenszeit fremde Sonnensystem entdecken können.


----------



## Threshold (4. März 2019)

Gimmick schrieb:


> Man redet davon mit 100 GW auf ein Sonnensegel zu strahlen; bekommt aber weder die Energie in den Laser, die Wärme aus dem Laser, noch die Optik ins All oder die lästige Atmosphäre aus dem Weg.
> Aber hauptsache wieder ein Materiel für ein Sonnensegel gefunden .



Wo wir dann wieder auf der anderen Seite des Mondes wäre.
Auf dem Mond gibt es Helium 3. Das könnte man als Energieträger für Fusionskraftwerke nutzen. Damit kann man dann einen Laser mit Energie versorgen.
Aufm Mond gibt es keine störende Atmosphäre und man ist von den elektromagnetischen Strahlen, die von der Erde kommen, abgeschirmt.

Ach ja, oder man baut eine gigantische Railgun und feuert damit die Sonden wie Projektile ab.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. März 2019)

Gimmick schrieb:


> Man redet davon mit 100 GW auf ein Sonnensegel zu strahlen; bekommt aber weder die Energie in den Laser, die Wärme aus dem Laser, noch die Optik ins All oder die lästige Atmosphäre aus dem Weg.
> Aber hauptsache wieder ein Materiel für ein Sonnensegel gefunden .


Darum ist das Ganze ja auch ein phantastisches Projekt, um Neues zu erreichen. Geld ist immer der Schlüssel dazu. Wichtiger fände ich aktuelle einen Weltraumfahrstuhl. Auch da ist alles an Wissen vorhanden, ihn zu bauen wäre grandios.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weltraumlift – Wikipedia


----------



## Gimmick (4. März 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Darum ist das Ganze ja auch ein phantastisches Projekt, um Neues zu erreichen. Geld ist immer der Schlüssel dazu. Wichtiger fände ich aktuelle einen Weltraumfahrstuhl. Auch da ist alles an Wissen vorhanden, ihn zu bauen wäre grandios.



Ich hätte ja sowas von Schi.. und würde auf einem Breitengrad ganz weit weg wohnen . 

Wie würde man da eigentlich bauen? Von unten nach oben geht ja nicht, von oben nach unten würde bedeuten den ganzen Kram hochfliegen zu müssen oder mit Schwung aufrichten wie beim Segelfliegen?


----------



## compisucher (4. März 2019)

Schätze mal, mit einer geeigneten Rakete ein Seil in den Orbit schießen - woraus auch immer das Seil bestehen mag - Kohlefaser??
Das "Gegengewicht" übernimmt zunächst die Geschwindigkeit, bevor es am eigentlich (schon vorab hochgeschossenen) "Gegengewicht" angebracht wird.
Müsste ja m. W. in der geostationären auf 36.000km "verankert" werden


----------



## Threshold (4. März 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Darum ist das Ganze ja auch ein phantastisches Projekt, um Neues zu erreichen. Geld ist immer der Schlüssel dazu. Wichtiger fände ich aktuelle einen Weltraumfahrstuhl. Auch da ist alles an Wissen vorhanden, ihn zu bauen wäre grandios.



Die Masse der Kabel wäre aber so groß, dass der Kram in sich zusammenfallen würde.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. März 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Masse der Kabel wäre aber so groß, dass der Kram in sich zusammenfallen würde.


Darum das ziehende Gegengewicht. Das Aufbaukonzept ist in der Tat noch "nicht ganz" gelöst, ebenso die Materialfrage. Bestimmte Metallwisker, also einkristalle und Kohlenstoffwerkstoffe haben theoretisch eine Zugfestigkeit, die hoch genug ist. Wir können sowas noch nicht bauen. Hier wurde das mal ganz ausgiebig  erläutert und bewertet. Das sind Jahrhundert Projekte wie auch der Gibralta Staudamm. Alles besser als Krieg zu führen.

*Fahrstuhl in den Weltraum*
[...]* 
Seillänge Hundertausend Kilometer *Da wäre zunächst das Seil, dessen  Schwerpunkt im geostationären Orbit in knapp 36000 Kilometer Höhe  kreist. Es würde von einem dorthin mit konventionellen Raketen  geschossenen Satelliten ausgerollt. Dieser Satellit würde dabei immer  höher steigen, bis auf etwa 100000 Kilometer, und dort als Gegengewicht,  der zweiten Komponente, durch seine Fliehkraft das Seil straff halten.  Je mehr Masse diesem Gegengewicht mitgegeben wird, desto kürzer ließe  sich die Gesamtlänge halten. „Nimmt man ein Seil der Länge 144000  Kilometer, braucht man kein Gegengewicht“, erklärt der Physiker Markus  Landgraf von der European Space Agency. „Dann dient der Teil des Seils  oberhalb des geostationären Orbits als Gegengewicht. Der zusätzliche  Vorteil des oberen Seilstücks ist, dass man von dort aus ohne Antrieb  ins Sonnensystem abfliegen kann, bis etwa zum Saturn.“
[...]

Quelle: Weltraum-Aufzug wuerde die Raumfahrt revolutionieren


----------



## compisucher (4. März 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Alles besser als Krieg zu führen.


Das kann man nur unterstreichen!


----------



## Threshold (4. März 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Alles besser als Krieg zu führen.



Die Waffenlobby ist extrem groß. Sieht man ja gut an Trump.
Die müsste man erst mal entmachten.
Ich bin ja auch dafür, die Militärausgaben auf ein Minimum abzusenken oder ganz zu streichen und das Geld lieber in Bildung, Gesundheit und Infrastruktur zu stecken.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. März 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Waffenlobby ist extrem groß. Sieht man ja gut an Trump.
> Die müsste man erst mal entmachten..


Ja, dagegen müsste man einen Krieg führen....


----------



## Threshold (4. März 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ja, dagegen müsste man einen Krieg führen....



Mit den eigenen Waffen schlagen.


----------



## RyzA (4. März 2019)

Ich frage mich was der Nutzen eines Weltraumlifts sein soll?
Selbst wenn man es schaffen  sollte so einen zu bauen.

Da finde ich die Raumfahrt und Erkundung anderer Systeme spannender!


----------



## compisucher (4. März 2019)

Relativ einfach, man braucht viel weniger Energie, um Nutzlasten in den Orbit zu schießen.
Es bedarf  immer noch irgend eines Antriebes aber Wicki erklärt dies recht anschaulich:

Weltraumlift – Wikipedia

Und wenn viel mehr Masse in den Orbit für viel, viel weniger Geld befördert werden kann, so sind auch Raummissionen zu weiter entfernten Zielen deutlich günstiger und somit häufiger und/oder umfangreicher.


----------



## RyzA (4. März 2019)

Dann muß man natürlich auch aufpassen das keine Flugobjekte damit kollidieren!
Flugzeuge,  Satelliten, Trümmer usw
Und wie ist das mit der Wetterbeständigkeit?
Wenn es richtig stürmisch wird?


----------



## compisucher (4. März 2019)

Tja, das sind Fragen, die ich sicherlich nicht beantworten kann, da es den Lift ja nur theoretisch gibt 
Im Wicki Artikel steht drinnen, dass das Material für Seil auf jeden Fall eine art Beschichtung braucht und ich gehe davon aus, dass dann weiträumig der Luftverkehr gesperrt sein wird, was ja z. B. für derzeitigen Weltraumbahnhöfe ebenso ist, wenn ein Start ansteht.


----------



## Threshold (4. März 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Dann muß man natürlich auch aufpassen das keine Flugobjekte damit kollidieren!
> Flugzeuge,  Satelliten, Trümmer usw
> Und wie ist das mit der Wetterbeständigkeit?
> Wenn es richtig stürmisch wird?



Ich frage mich ja, was Flacherdler sagen, wenn es einen Lift gibt, die 36.000km weit ins All ragt? Fake?


----------



## RyzA (4. März 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich frage mich ja, was Flacherdler sagen, wenn es einen Lift gibt, die 36.000km weit ins All ragt? Fake?


Ist ne Antenne!


----------



## compisucher (5. März 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich frage mich ja, was Flacherdler sagen, wenn es einen Lift gibt, die 36.000km weit ins All ragt? Fake?



Vor allem, wenn dann Hinz und Kunz mit dem Lift nach oben fahren kann und aus 36.000km Enfernung die Erdkugel betrachten kann.


----------



## RyzA (5. März 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Vor allem, wenn dann Hinz und Kunz mit dem Lift nach oben fahren kann und aus 36.000km Enfernung die Erdkugel betrachten kann.


Die sehen ja keine Kugel. Die sehen eine Scheibe (mit Rand).


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. März 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich frage mich was der Nutzen eines Weltraumlifts sein soll?


Energiesparen


----------



## Gimmick (5. März 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Energiesparen



Lift oben offen lassen -> Müllproblem gelöst :X


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. März 2019)

Gimmick schrieb:


> Lift oben offen lassen -> Müllproblem gelöst :X


Für Radioaktive Abfälle wäre es interessant. Ist das Seil lang genug, werden Objekte die Fluchtgeschwindigkeit der Erde erreichen und sind weck. Das erwähnte Seil mit 144000km Länge hätte am Ende eine Geschwindigkeit von knapp 19000km/h. In der Höhe über der Erde und der dort geringen Schwerkraft reicht das problemlos für interplanetare Reise.


----------



## Adi1 (6. März 2019)

Das ist technisch gar nicht machbar,

von daher  .

Ihr solltet Ihr erst mal nachdenken,

bevor Ihr Knete postet.


----------



## Threshold (6. März 2019)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Das ist technisch gar nicht machbar,



Technisch machbar war eine Mondlandung vor 100 Jahren auch nicht, aber 50 Jahre später passierte es.
Ausschließen will ich nichts, aber ich habe immer den Kosten/Nutzen Faktor vor Augen und gerade dort wird ja geknausert, dass sich die Balken biegen.
Man stelle sich vor, die UN oder wer lässt den Lift bauen und das preiswerteste Angebot kriegt den Zuschlag.
Wetten, dass der Lift nicht mal fertig wird und sich die Kosten um ein Vielfaches erhöhen?


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (6. März 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wetten, dass der Lift nicht mal fertig wird und sich die Kosten um ein Vielfaches erhöhen?



Dann baut man ihn einfach auf der Fläche vom BER. Dort wäre er in guter Gesellschaft.


----------



## RyzA (6. März 2019)

Mal eine Frage zu Wurmlöchern:

Ich habe mal gelesen das sie theoretisch möglich sind, aber nach einiger Zeit instabil werden.
Wäre es vielleicht möglich irgendwann mit Hilfe "künstlicher" Schwerkraft ein Wurmloch zu erzeugen?
Dann wäre es auch möglich vielleicht da durch zu reisen um per Abkürzung woanders im Universum rauszukommen.
So könnte man viel Zeit sparen.

Da muß man nur aufpassen das es nicht so endet wie im Film "Event Horizon". Einmal Hölle und zurück!


Ich hatte auch mal eine Idee für eine SciFi Geschichte (teilweise sehr fiktiv ):

Das die Sonne aus (welchen Gründen auch immer) ihre Kernfusionsprozesse beschleunigt und schneller zum roten Riesen wird. Dadurch wird die Erde nicht mehr bewohnbar.
Die Energie die dabei freigesetzt wird mittels Solarschilden/Zellen rund um die Sonne aufgefangen und zu einen "Wurmlochgenerator" geleitet. Das ist genau die Energie die dafür nötig ist.
In der Zeit bis das geschieht haben die Menschen eine Evakuierungsflotte gebaut. Diese fliegt dann in letzter Sekunde durch das Wurmloch. Zu einen ausgewählten Zielplaneten.

So ungefähr. Die Idee hatte ich schon lange vor dem Film "Interstellar". Also davon zumindest nicht abgekupfert.  Hat natürlich keinen großen wissenschaftlichen und realistischen Anspruch.


----------



## Threshold (7. März 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage zu Wurmlöchern:
> 
> Ich habe mal gelesen das sie theoretisch möglich sind, aber nach einiger Zeit instabil werden.
> Wäre es vielleicht möglich irgendwann mit Hilfe "künstlicher" Schwerkraft ein Wurmloch zu erzeugen?
> ...



Wer sagt denn überhaupt, dass Wurmlöcher Abkürzungen in der Raumzeit sind? Selbst das ist ja Spekulation.
Künstliche Schwerkraft. 
Einzig Masse kann Schwerkraft erzeugen. Je mehr Masse, desto größer die Schwerkraft.
Dafür haben wir auch eine super Theorie. Albert Einstein.
Die Quantenphysik kann die Schwerkraft nicht erklären. Da haben wir nicht mal eine brauchbare Theorie für.
Einzig das Austauschteilchen der Schwerkraft hat eine definierbare Eigenschaft: Es muss masselos sein wie das Photon.
Theoretisch -- also sehr theoretisch -- wenn man das Austauschteilchen ermitteln könnte und wenn wir eine Technologie entwickeln könnten, mit der man dieses Austauschteilchen in großen Mengen erzeugen könnte -- theoretisch ja möglich, da es masselos ist -- könnte man damit eine künstliche Schwerkraft erzeugen und somit auch eine Art Anti Trägheit, damit man schneller beschleunigen könnte ohne als Hackfleisch an der Wand zu enden.
Und dann müssten wir nur noch den Heisenberg Kompensator erfinden.  



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch mal eine Idee für eine SciFi Geschichte (teilweise sehr fiktiv ):
> 
> Das die Sonne aus (welchen Gründen auch immer) ihre Kernfusionsprozesse beschleunigt und schneller zum roten Riesen wird. Dadurch wird die Erde nicht mehr bewohnbar.
> Die Energie die dabei freigesetzt wird mittels Solarschilden/Zellen rund um die Sonne aufgefangen und zu einen "Wurmlochgenerator" geleitet. Das ist genau die Energie die dafür nötig ist.
> ...



Also. 
Das ist sehr fiktiv. 
Die Geschwindigkeit, mit der die Kernprozesse in der Sonne ablaufen, sind ja einzig von der Gravitation abhängig. Je mehr Masse ein Stern hat, desto schneller laufen die Prozesse ab.
Die Sonne hat aber eine bestimmte Masse. Ergo kann der Prozess nicht schneller ablaufen, ist unmöglich.
Genauso wenig kann die Fusion plötzlich aufhören, auch das ist unmöglich -- ist ja noch genug Wasserstoff da.
Deswegen fand ich auch den Film "Supernova" mit Luke Perry (RIP Luke ) so absolut dämlich, denn da sollte sich die Sonne in eine Supernova verwandeln, was auch unmöglich ist, da sie nicht genug Masse dafür hat. OK, am Ende stellte sich heraus, dass die Berechnungen falsch waren und den Film somit überflüssig machen, aber das ist eine andere Geschichte.

Ein realistisches Szenario wäre vermutlich eine Kollision mit einem Asteroiden. Das wäre etwas, das man vielleicht nicht heute aber möglicher Weise in der Zukunft verhindern könnte. Man müsste den Asteroiden natürlich möglichst früh entdecken. Dann könnte man mit Sonden Bauteile zum Asteroiden hinschicken und eine Crew könnte dann Triebwerke auf dem Asteroiden zusammensetzen und diese dann zünden. Man müsste nur so lange zünden, bis der Asteroid vom Kurs gebracht werden kann.

Oder man entdeckt ein Objekt, das in das Sonnensystem eintritt, aber sich nicht nach den Kepler Gesetzen verhält. Man schickt eine Sonde hin und entdeckt etwas Interessantes. 
Bla bla bla.


----------



## compisucher (7. März 2019)

Servus Headcrash,

bevor ich mir hier einen Wolf schreibe, Wicki hat es eigentlich gut unter Modelle zusammengefasst:
Wurmloch – Wikipedia

Wie dort auch geschrieben, es ist ein theoretisches Modell und ob die Natur solch in Gebilde schon erschaffen hat, weiss keiner.

Die praktische Nutzung halte ich für fragwürdig, entstehen doch am Ereignishorizont eines Schwarzen Loches unfassbare Kräfte, 
welche die normale Materie bis hinunter zu den Quarks zerreisst.
Und es tritt bei der Beschleunigung der Akkelerationsscheibe um das schwarze Loch eine unglaubliche Beschleunigung auf,
welche im ungünstigsten Falle bewirkt, dass die Teilchen mit nahezu Lichtgeschwindigkeit um das schwarze Loch kreisen.
Betrachtet man nun noch die Effekte der Zeitdilletation, kann es passieren, 
dass ein hypothetischer Mensch in seiner Wahrnehmung an der Stelle auf ewig um das schwarze Loch kreist, während für Außenstehende die Materie dieses hypothetischen Menschen längst verschluckt ist.

Oder anders herum, ich ziehe einen Aufzug einem Schwarzen Loch als Transportmittel vor...


----------



## RyzA (7. März 2019)

Ok. Danke für eure Einschätzungen. Dann ist das nüchtern betrachtet, wohl auch in ferner Zukunft sehr unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## compisucher (7. März 2019)

Es gilt ja bei der Thematik auch etwas anders zu betrachten.
Selbst wenn ein Wurmloch künstlich erschaffen werden könnte, ist es ja nicht ganz klar, wo denn das "Ende" sprich Reiseziel ist.
Und selbst wenn man am Reiseziel ein "Empfängerloch" aufbauen könnte, irgendwer muss ja irgendwie im Vorfeld dort hin kommen um es zu erschaffen.

Nur damit man zum Einkaufen nicht mehr mit dem Auto zum Aldi fahren muss, halte ich es für dezent übertrieben, den Planeten mit vielen hypothetischen Mini-Wurmlöchern zu pflastern.

Interplanetar könnte es evtl. sinn machen, um sich längere Flüge zu sparen.

Interstellar bedarf es aber einer Raumschifftechnik, die reisen mit nahezu Lichtgeschwindigkeit erlaubt.
Denn selbst wenn wir Wurmlochtechnik hätten, aber es eines Generationenraumschiffs mit ein paar hundert Jahren Reisezeit bedarf, damit die Empfängerstation irgendwo aufgebaut werden könnte, wäre ja dann gar nicht mehr sichergestellt, dass die Zivilisation bei der Senderstation überhaupt noch existiert oder sich noch daran erinnert, jemanden jemals zu diesem Zwecks losgeschickt zu haben.


----------



## RyzA (7. März 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Interstellar bedarf es aber einer Raumschifftechnik, die reisen mit nahezu Lichtgeschwindigkeit erlaubt.


Tja, das verbietet ja die Relativitätstheorie. Man braucht nahe C fast unendlich viel Energie. Die Masse wird unendlich groß. Usw.
Das wird wohl leider auch unmöglich sein.



> Denn selbst wenn wir Wurmlochtechnik hätten, aber es eines Generationenraumschiffs mit ein paar hundert Jahren Reisezeit bedarf, damit die Empfängerstation irgendwo aufgebaut werden könnte, wäre ja dann gar nicht mehr sichergestellt, dass die Zivilisation bei der Senderstation überhaupt noch existiert oder sich noch daran erinnert, jemanden jemals zu diesem Zwecks losgeschickt zu haben.


Dafür gäbe es auch Computer und KIs. 

Leider ist Reisen mit C unmöglich. Andere Möglichkeiten wären eben nur noch über Raumverkürzungen/Krümmungen wie man es aus mehrere SciFi Serien und Filmen kennt.
Bei "Star Trek" der Warp Antrieb. Bei "Event Horizon" und "Interstellar" Wurmlöcher.
Wenn das alles nicht möglich ist, müssen wir uns wohl damit abfinden, nicht weit rauszukommen.


----------



## compisucher (7. März 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Wenn das alles nicht möglich ist, müssen wir uns wohl damit abfinden, nicht weit rauszukommen.



Theoretisch ist ein Warp-Antrieb möglich, der wissenschaftliche Nachweis wurde erbracht.
Alcubierre drive - Wikipedia

Dass hierfür noch ein paar "Kleinigkeiten" wie Teilchen mit negativer Masse gefunden werden müssten, lasse ich jetzt mal außen vor 

Nun ja, vermutlich in der Realität genau so unwahrscheinlich wie ein Wurmloch...

Ich gehe schon davon aus, dass in (ferner) Zukunft (robotische) Reisen zu nahen Sternensystemen statt finden werden, nur werden evtl. Forschungsergebnisse nur selten innerhalb der Lebzeiten der Raumschiffkonstrukteure wieder die Erde erreichen.

Wie weiter oben erwähnt, wären Centauri oder Barnhards Stern solche potentiellen Kandidaten und hier wäre z. B. mit einem Kernfussions- Ionen- oder Laserantrieb  in Kombination mit (Brems-)Sonnensegel durchaus Flugzeiten von unter 30 Jahren für 5 LJ möglich.
Ideal wäre, wenn es der Menschheit gelänge, industriell Antimaterie herzustellen, zu lagern und als Antriebsmittel zu verwenden.
Auch hier wird sicherlich keiner nahe an C herumdüsen, aber man könnte sich durchaus vorstellen, dass eine "Standardgeschwindigkeit" von 1/3 oder 1/2 C praktikabel erreichbar wäre und ein Austausch von Menschen und Material innerhalb von einer Generation zu nahen Systemen möglich wäre.

Das für mich wahrscheinlichste Szenario ist in der Tat das Katastrophenszenario durch ein kosmisches Ereignis, 
so dass der Menschheit gar nichts anderes übrig bleibt, das Sonnensystem mit einer überlebensfähigen Anzahl an Menschen zu verlassen, um woanders eine Folgezivilisation aufzubauen.


----------



## RyzA (7. März 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Das für mich wahrscheinlichste Szenario ist in der Tat das Katastrophenszenario durch ein kosmisches Ereignis,
> so dass der Menschheit gar nichts anderes übrig bleibt, das Sonnensystem mit einer überlebensfähigen Anzahl an Menschen zu verlassen, um woanders eine Folgezivilisation aufzubauen.


Dann sind die Menschen gezwungen alle Kräfte und Ressourcen zu bündeln. 
Nur bleibt dann wieder die ethische Frage: "wer darf alles mit?"


----------



## compisucher (7. März 2019)

Ergänzung:
Jedem dürfte klar sein, dass interstellares Reisen mit Menschen als Nutzlast auch vor allem eine gigantische wirtschaftliche Herausforderung darstellen wird.

Ich bin daher der Meinung, dass interstellare Expeditionen (wenn überhaupt) lange Zeit robotischen Systemen vorbehalten sein wird.

Wir sind aber in unserem Sonnensystem in der glücklichen Lage, gleich zwei recht erdnahe "Schwesterplaneten" zu besitzen.

Und jetzt muss man ebenso groß/teuer und langfristig denken - ich rede hier von Kosten von bestimmt 200 Jahren Bruttosozialprodukt der ganzen Menschheit Stand 2018 und sicherlich ein paar hundert, wenn nicht tausend Jahren an Terraformingmaßnahmen:
Weniger spekulativ aber mit immensen technischen Aufwand wäre es durchaus möglich, sowohl Venus als auch Mars zu terraformen.
Man könnte sogar darüber nachdenken, die zwei Planeten auf die Lagrange-Punkte der Erde zu manövieren - der Aufwand für die Venus wäre z. B. energetisch kleiner, 
als ein Raumschiff  mit 10 Mio. to Gesamtgewicht auf 1/2 C zu beschleunigen und fern der Heimat wieder auf "0" abzubremsen.

Wir hätten binnen einiger hundert Jahre den Platz für 2,5 Erdbevölkerungen geschaffen...


----------



## compisucher (7. März 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Dann sind die Menschen gezwungen alle Kräfte und Ressourcen zu bündeln.
> Nur bleibt dann wieder die ethische Frage: "wer darf alles mit?"



Keiner von uns, weil der Bau eines oder gar zwei Generationenraumschiffe mit sagen wir mal 10.000 Bewohner Jahrzehnte, wenn nicht Jahrhunderte dauern würde.


----------



## RyzA (7. März 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Keiner von uns, weil der Bau eines oder gar zwei Generationenraumschiffe mit sagen wir mal 10.000 Bewohner Jahrzehnte, wenn nicht Jahrhunderte dauern würde.


Von uns sowieso nicht. Aber von denjenigen in der Zukunft wenn es soweit ist.
Nach welchen Kriterien sollen sie ausgewählt werden?
Das hatten wir die Tage schon mal im anderen Thread mit dem Klimawandel angeschnitten.




> Ergänzung:
> Jedem dürfte klar sein, dass interstellares Reisen mit Menschen als Nutzlast auch vor allem eine gigantische wirtschaftliche Herausforderung darstellen wird.
> 
> Ich bin daher der Meinung, dass interstellare Expeditionen (wenn überhaupt) lange Zeit robotischen Systemen vorbehalten sein wird.
> ...


Das sind auch noch interessante Ansätze!


----------



## compisucher (7. März 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Nach welchen Kriterien sollen sie ausgewählt werden?



Keine Ahnung, bei 8 Mrd. (??) Menschen und 20.000 Raumreisenden kann die Lösung für die Meisten eh nur ungerecht ausgehen.

Für mich persönlich wären logische Kriterien (unvollständig):
-Möglichst jung, am besten hochgebildete aber auch handwerklich außerordentlich begabte Teenager, keiner über 30 Jahre alt.
-extrem hohe Gendiversifikation um Missbildungen und Degeneration über Generationen hinweg soweit wie möglich einzudämmen.
-extrem zeugungsfähig und gebärfreudig um innerhalb einer Generation an Bord schon zu Lebzeiten der ersten Generation das Wissen und handwerkliche Fähigkeit weiterzugeben.
-extrem hohe Sozialkompetenz und Teamfähigkeit.
-extrem niedriges Aggressionsverhalten
-....


----------



## RyzA (7. März 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, bei 8 Mrd. (??) Menschen und 20.000 Raumreisenden kann die Lösung für die Meisten eh nur ungerecht ausgehen.


Ja leider wird es wohl keine gerechte Lösung geben. Sonst könnte man das Zufallsprinzip anwenden.
Aber für den Fortbestand unserer Spezies wäre die Auswahl einer "Elite" wohl nützlicher.
Und würde die Wahrscheinlichkeit das unsere Art überlebt erhöhen.

Das habe ich mitlerweile eingesehen.


----------



## Gimmick (7. März 2019)

Auf jeden Fall genug Clowns einpacken.


----------



## compisucher (7. März 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Und würde die Wahrscheinlichkeit das unsere Art überlebt erhöhen.



DAS ist das alleinige Hauptthema.
In einer solchen  Extremsituation geht es um den Fortbestand der Menschheit.
Die von mir postulierten Kriterien können falsch oder richtig sein - es spielt keine Rolle, was ich im hier und jetzt für richtig halte.
Aber die Entscheidungsträger in dieser Situation müssen zwangsläufig jene Auswahl treffen, die die höchste prozentuale Wahrscheinlichkeit ergibt damit die Art der Menschen überleben kann.
Die Auswahl dem Zufall zu überlassen ist aber aus meiner Sicht die denkbar schlechteste Lösung - im schlimmsten Falle hast du nur Kandidaten, die nicht geeignet dafür sind.

Und, es ist nicht die Elite, die mitreisen sollte.
Ein 50jähriger Milliardär oder der 60jährige Politiker hat da nix zu suchen, es sollten nur jene sein, die dafür messbar und objektiv fähig und in der feineren Auswahl am besten geeignet sind.


----------



## RyzA (7. März 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Und, es ist nicht die Elite, die mitreisen sollte.
> Ein 50jähriger Milliardär oder der 60jährige Politiker hat da nix zu suchen, es sollten nur jene sein, die dafür messbar und objektiv fähig und in der feineren Auswahl am besten geeignet sind.


Ich meinte nicht die Elite nach Kapital, sondern welche genetisch und sozial-psychologisch am besten ausgestattet ist.

Das hat was von Sozialdarwinismus. Aber wie du schon geschrieben hast... in so einer Extremsituation bleibt denen wohl nichts anderes übrig.


----------



## Threshold (7. März 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ok. Danke für eure Einschätzungen. Dann ist das nüchtern betrachtet, wohl auch in ferner Zukunft sehr unwahrscheinlich.



Man könnte sich natürlich mal den Warp Antrieb der Enterprise genauer anschauen.
Soweit ich das verstanden habe, wird ja dort die Raumgeometrie verändert und der Raum vor dem Raumschiff verdichtet, während er nach hinten gestreckt wird. Die Warpblase schützt das Raumschiff vor den auftretenden Kräften. Und so bewegt sich das Raumschiff für einen außenstehenden schon, das Raumschiff selbst bewegt sich aber nicht, da es ja den Raum vor ihm verdichtet.
Und da Raum keine Informationen besitzt, kann man sich damit auch theoretisch mit Überlichtgeschwindigkeit bewegen, bzw. sieht es für einen außenstehenden dann so aus als wenn sich das Raumschiff mit Überlichtgeschwindigkeit bewegt.
Die dunkle Energie macht ja im Prinzip nichts anders, sie dehnt den Raum aus. Wie sie das macht, ist unklar.
Würde man also die dunkle Energie verstehen und könnte man daraus eine Technologie entwickeln, könnte es möglich sein, die Raumzeit selbst zu manipulieren.
Würden wir also die Gravitation quantenmechanisch erklären können, könnte man eine künstliche Schwerkraft entwickeln. Könnte man die dunkle Energie erklären, könnte man die Raumzeit manipulieren. 
Das ist doch eine Aufgabe.


----------



## RyzA (7. März 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Würden wir also die Gravitation quantenmechanisch erklären können, könnte man eine künstliche Schwerkraft entwickeln. Könnte man die dunkle Energie erklären, könnte man die Raumzeit manipulieren.
> Das ist doch eine Aufgabe.


Gleich kommt Adi wieder um die Ecke und sagt das wir spinnen!


----------



## Threshold (7. März 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Gleich kommt Adi wieder um die Ecke und sagt das wir spinnen!



Besser als der komische Gaul im Klimathread.


----------



## compisucher (7. März 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Gleich kommt Adi wieder um die Ecke und sagt das wir spinnen!



Ich denke, es ist legitim + förderlich über künftige Technologien zu sprechen, sofern ein belegbarer wissenschaftlicher Ansatz vorhanden ist
Die Umsetzung ist naturgemäß wieder was völlig anderes.

Ich darf an die tollen Fortschrittsgemälde aus den USA der 50ger erinnern, auf denen heckflossenbewehrte Straßenkreuzer mit Mini-Atomantrieb dargestellt waren.
Damals eine technische Unmöglichkeit und recht spekulativ, heutzutage gibt es Mini-Reaktoren mit unter 250kg Gewicht, die vereinzelt sogar schon getestet wurden.

Dass diese heute nicht kommerziell umgesetzt werden, hat nahe liegende, ganz andere Gründe.


----------



## Adi1 (7. März 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Gleich kommt Adi wieder um die Ecke und sagt das wir spinnen!



Richtig, da bin ich. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich persönlich halte es für stimmiger, große Teleskope zu bauen, bzw.  sie weltweit zusammenzuschalten um damit besser schauen zu können als  heute.



Das wird ja heute schon gemacht. 

Das Blöde ist nur,

wir sehen halt nix davon,

was sich hinter dem Zentrum unserer Galaxie befindet.


Und wie schon erwähnt worde, halten wir mal unsere Flossen still,

wenn uns eine außerirdische Zivilisation besuchen würde,

können wir hier die Geige einpacken. 

Warum sollten die sich den auf den Weg machen?

Richtig, sie hätten ihr Heimatgestirn ausgebeutet,

und suchen jetzt eine neue Heimat. 

Uns Idioten, hauen die doch mit links weg.


----------



## Threshold (7. März 2019)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Das wird ja heute schon gemacht.
> 
> Das Blöde ist nur,
> 
> ...



Wen interessiert denn, was hinter dem Zentrum ist? Man will ja das Zentrum sehen und das hat man ja auch schon gemacht. Die Sterne bewegen sich in perfekten Kepler Bahnen. Der Johannes war schon ein sehr schlauer Typ.


----------



## Adi1 (7. März 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wen interessiert denn, was hinter dem Zentrum ist? Man will ja das Zentrum sehen und das hat man ja auch schon gemacht.



Das ist aus astronomischer Sicht gesehen vollkommen falsch. 

Man wüsste gerne schon, wie die anderen Spiralarme aussehen. 

Denn damit könnte man die Größe und Beschaffenheit

unserer Galaxie genauer beschreiben.


----------



## Threshold (7. März 2019)

Die Milchstraße ist eine Balkenspiralgalaxie, die ungefähr 2/3 der Größe der Andromeda Galaxie hat.


----------



## RyzA (7. März 2019)

Kann man sich auch mit einen Teleskop auf den Hinterkopf gucken? Bei ausreichender Raumkrümmung?


----------



## Adi1 (7. März 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Milchstraße ist eine Balkenspiralgalaxie, die ungefähr 2/3 der Größe der Andromeda Galaxie hat.



Das ist mir doch bekannt. 

Die Wissenschaft probiert rauszufinden,

was sich dahinter real befinden könnte.

Gibt es da event. andere Gebiete,

wo die Sternentstehung anders abläuft?

Vlt. eine Häufung von ganz anderen Zuständen,
keiner weiss das.


----------



## RyzA (7. März 2019)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Gibt es da event. andere Gebiete,
> 
> wo die Sternentstehung anders abläuft?
> 
> ...


Aber das ist doch unwahrscheinlich.
Da die Naturgesetze auch auf der anderen Seite der Galaxie die selben sein müssen.


----------



## Adi1 (7. März 2019)

Ja, sicher.

Wenn es aber woanders ganz anders aussieht,

könnte es auch eine andere Entwicklung geben.


----------



## compisucher (7. März 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Aber das ist doch unwahrscheinlich.
> Da die Naturgesetze auch auf der anderen Seite der Galaxie die selben sein müssen.



Da wäre ich mir nicht zu 100% sicher:
Milchstrasse: Neue 3D-Karte zeigt verborgene Spiralgalaxie - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Es gibt Belege dafür, dass unsere Milchstraße in der Vergangeheit schon mehrfach andere (kleiner)e Galaxien "aufgefressen" hat.
Wer weiss schon, was sich auf der anderen Seite gerade für ein Drama abspielt...?


----------



## Adi1 (7. März 2019)

Wer weiß?

Unsere Galaxie wird definitiv mit der Andromeda-Galaxie kolliedieren.

Das dauert aber,

vorher haben wird uns schon von selbst ausgerottet.


----------



## Threshold (7. März 2019)

Bevor die Andromeda Galaxie die Milchstraße erreicht, ist die Sonne schon längst erloschen. 
Andererseits hat die Andromeda die Milchstraße schon längst erreicht, wenn man daran denkt, wie groß der Halo an dunkler Materie um die Galaxien ist.


----------



## blautemple (7. März 2019)

Selbst wenn unsere Galaxie mit der Andromeda Galaxie „kollidiert“ wird es nur sehr wenige richtige Kollisionen geben. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (7. März 2019)

blautemple schrieb:


> Selbst wenn unsere Galaxie mit der Andromeda Galaxie „kollidiert“ wird es nur sehr wenige richtige Kollisionen geben.



Die beiden schwarzen Löcher in den jeweiligen Zentren werden sicher miteinander verschmelzen. Aber das wird dauuuuuuern.


----------



## RyzA (7. März 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Kann man sich auch mit einen Teleskop auf den Hinterkopf gucken? Bei ausreichender Raumkrümmung?


Ihr seid noch nicht auf meine Frage eingegangen!


----------



## compisucher (7. März 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ihr seid noch nicht auf meine Frage eingegangen!



Ich darf aus einen meiner Vorträge zur Astronomie in unserem Club zitieren:
Eigentlich lässt sich diese Frage schnell beantworten: Wir wissen nicht, wie groß das Universum ist! 
Aber das ist eine ziemlich unbefriedigende Antwort. 
Und zum Glück können wir auch eine bessere Antwort geben, wenn wir zuerst klären, was mit “Universum” gemeint ist.

Wenn wir “das Universum” als all das definieren, was wir im Weltall sehen oder sonst irgendwie messen oder registrieren können; also als alles das, was wir beobachten können, wird die Sache einfacher. 
Dann lautet die Frage: “Wie groß ist das beobachtbare Universum?” und die lässt sich beantworten.

Wir wissen heute ziemlich gut, wie alt das Universum ist: 13,819 Milliarden Jahre. 
Licht das länger braucht, um die Erde zu erreichen kann logischerweise noch nicht bei uns angekommen sein, weil das Universum dafür noch nicht alt genug ist. 
Die ältesten Objekte im Universum die wir beobachten können, können daher auch nicht älter sein als 13,819 Milliarden Jahre (in Wahrheit ist es ein wenig komplizierter denn erst knapp 400.000 Jahre nach dem Urknall waren die Bedingungen so, dass sich Licht ausbreiten konnte).
Es erscheint daher logisch, dass von der Erde daher auch nur 13,819 Milliarden Lichtjahre in alle Richtungen blicken können. 
Wenn das Licht in einem Jahr eine Entfernung von genau einem Lichtjahr zurücklegen kann und das Universum 13,819 Milliarden Jahre alt ist, kann das beobachtbare Universum doch auch nur 13,819 Milliarden Lichtjahren groß sein?

Könnte man denken, ist aber nicht so. 
Denn dabei haben wir vergessen, dass sich das Universum beständig ausdehnt. 
In der Zeit, in der das Licht von einer fernen Galaxie zu uns unterwegs ist, wird das Universum immer größer. 
Es hat dann zwar im Extremfall wirklich 13,819 Milliarden Jahre bis zur Erde gebraucht. 
Aber in dieser Zeit ist das Universum gewachsen und die Entfernung ist daher größer!

Berücksichtigt man die Ausdehnung des Universums in den entsprechenden Rechnungen, dann folgt daraus, dass wir knapp 46,6 Milliarden Lichtjahre in jede Richtung blicken. 
Die Antwort auf die Frage “Wie groß ist das (beobachtbare) Universum?” lautet also: 
Es hat einen Durchmesser von etwa 93 Milliarden Lichtjahren!

Und jetzt zur eigentlichen Frage:
Da dieser Durchmesser oder dann "Radius" 46,6 Mrd. LJ von jedem Punkt des Universums gilt und wir in der Raumzeit eingebettet sind, die diesen Raum in sich krümmt lautet die Antwort theoretisch: Ja; praktisch: nein
Stand unseres heutigen Wissens und als Extrakt der speziellen Relativitätstheorie.


----------



## RyzA (7. März 2019)

@compisucher: Danke für  deine sehr ausführliche Antwort!

Ich glaube das geht auch nicht weil das Universum ja eher flach sein soll. 
Wäre es ein Kugel (positiv gekrümmt)müßte es ja theoretisch möglich sein.


----------



## compisucher (7. März 2019)

Allgemein denkt man an die populärwissenschatliche Anschauung des sich ausdenenden Ballons mit lauter Punkten drauf.
Das ist nur ein Teil der Wahrheit.
Die Raumzeit ist 4 dimensional und muss zwangsweise in einem 5 oder 6 dimensionalen System eingebettet sein.
Ansonsten wären alle Rechenmodelle der Menschheit hierzu falsch.
Beschreiben lässt sich dies aktuell nur mit der Mathematik und der Aussage, dass wir uns eben nicht  nur in einem 3d Raum befinden, sondern in einer 4d Raumzeit.
Ballon, Kugel oder flach sind nur umgangsprachliche Begriffe um das schier Unbegreifbare plastischer zu machen.
Egal ob "flach" oder "Kugel" ist die Raumzeit selbst gekrümmt, die Frage ist eben nur nach Modell, wie sehr gekrümmt.


----------



## Threshold (8. März 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich glaube das geht auch nicht weil das Universum ja eher flach sein soll.
> Wäre es ein Kugel (positiv gekrümmt)müßte es ja theoretisch möglich sein.



Du kannst das mit einer Ameise auf der Erde vergleichen. Die Erde selbst ist rund. Die Ameise ist aber viel zu klein  um diese Krümmung sehen zu können. Für sie ist die Erde flach.
Genauso verhält sich das in etwa mit dem Universum. Es ist so groß, dass wir es als flach ansehen. Wir können keine Krümmung sehen. Wenn wir eine Krümmung sehen, dann ist sie lokal begrenzt und wird durch eine Masse verursacht, eben weil die Sonne die Raumzeit durch ihre Masse krümmt oder wir sehen Gravitationslinsen bzw. den Effekt davon.
Aber ein sich insgesamt gekrümmtes Universum können wir nicht sehen.
Und wir verstehen die Beschaffenheit letztendlich auch nicht, da wir immer noch keine Ahnung haben, was dunkle Materie und was dunkle Energie überhaupt sind.
Dazu kommt ja noch, dass die Dunkle Energie erst seit 6 Milliarden Jahren "wirkt". Davor gab es sie nicht.


----------



## Adi1 (8. März 2019)

Wer einmal mit eigenen Augen ein schönes Deep-Sky-Objekt,

wie z. Bsp. Sombrerogalaxie – Wikipedia ( meine Lieblingsgalaxie ),

betrachte möchte,

sollte sich beeilen.

Aufgrund der immer zunehmenden Lichtverschmutzung

Radiance light trends,

wird man in unseren Breiten bald nur noch ein paar Sterne beobachten können.


----------



## RyzA (8. März 2019)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Wer einmal mit eigenen Augen ein schönes Deep-Sky-Objekt,
> 
> wie z. Bsp. Sombrerogalaxie – Wikipedia ( meine Lieblingsgalaxie ),
> 
> ...


Die sieht echt geil aus!


----------



## Adi1 (8. März 2019)

Diese Galaxie ist auch ein Hammer Whirlpool-Galaxie – Wikipedia,

dabei muss ich aber schon raus auf das Land fahren,

weil es in der Stadt einfach zu hell ist. 

Da helfen auch spezielle "Stadtlichtfilter" für Teleskope nur wenig.


----------



## RyzA (8. März 2019)

Ich habe gestern Abend einen geilen "Effekt" gesehen als ich vom Balkon aus in den Himmel guckte.
Es war teilweise bewölkt und oben einen hohe Windgeschwindigkeit. Zwischen den Wolkenlücken konnte man vereinzelnt die Sterne sehen.
Das sah dann teilweise so aus als wenn sich nicht die Wolken bewegt hätten, sondern die Sterne.
Wie Sternschnuppen welche kurz vorm verglühen sind.

Edit: Aber ich hatte meine Brille nicht auf. Vielleicht lag es auch daran.


----------



## Adi1 (8. März 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Edit: Aber ich hatte meine Brille nicht auf. Vielleicht lag es auch daran.



Oder,

du hattest ein Hopfenblütengetränk zuviel intus.


----------



## RyzA (8. März 2019)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Oder,
> 
> du hattest ein Hopfenblütengetränk zuviel intus.


Ich der Woche trinke ich nichts.

Zumindest keinen Alkohol...


----------



## Adi1 (8. März 2019)

Wer´s glaubt wird selig.


----------



## RyzA (8. März 2019)

Ne stimmt wirklich. Ich trinke ganz selten was. Vielleicht einmal im Monat und dann auch nicht viel.
Nehme Medis usw. Außerdem schimpft meine Frau.
Aber das ist ein anderes Thema!


----------



## Adi1 (8. März 2019)

Das war auch ironisch gemeint. 

Ich muss da auch aufpassen,
nehme auch Medis gegen hohen Blutdruck.

Ich freue mich schonmal darauf, wieder mal das Teleskop in Position

bringen zu können,

langsam spielt das Wetter ja wieder mit.


----------



## RyzA (9. März 2019)

Was ich auch interessant finde sind Galaxienhaufen.
Imposant was für die Ausmaße  annehmen!

Und auch die Fakten dazu:



> Der Virgo-Superhaufen enthält etwa 100–200 Galaxienhaufen. Sein gravitatives Zentrum ist der Virgo-Galaxienhaufen (ca. 2000 Galaxien), nach dem er benannt ist. Weitere große Haufen sind der Fornax-Galaxienhaufen und der Eridanus-Galaxienhaufen. Die Lokale Gruppe und die benachbarten Galaxiengruppen wie beispielsweise die M81-Gruppe, die M83-Gruppe, oder die Sculptor-Gruppe befinden sich ungefähr mittig zwischen Fornax- und Virgo-Haufen. Der Virgo-Superhaufen hat einen Durchmesser von etwa 150 bis 200 Millionen Lichtjahren und die Form einer abgeflachten Scheibe.
> 
> Die Gesamtmasse des Virgo-Superhaufens wird auf über 10^15 Sonnenmassen (etwa 2 × 10^45 kg) geschätzt. Dies ist möglich durch die Beobachtung gravitativer Effekte bei der Bewegung der einzelnen Galaxien. Da die Leuchtkraft des Virgo-Superhaufens für die ermittelte Anzahl an Sternen zu niedrig ist, ist diese Abschätzung ein Hinweis auf die Existenz dunkler Materie. Sie macht vermutlich den größten Anteil der Masse des Virgo-Superhaufens aus.


 Quelle: Virgo-Superhaufen – Wikipedia


Und  auch noch was anderes. Analogien welche ich spannend finde:

Die Erde ist ja bekanntlich im Inneren heiss und flüssig. Und die Erdkruste nur fest. Im Verhältnis zum Durchmesser ja nur ungefähr so dick wie eine Apfelsinenschale.
Und auch das die Atmosphäre relativ dünn ist und uns vom lebensfeindlichen Weltall schützt.
Daran kann man u.a.  sehen wie Dünn der Faden ist an dem wir hängen. Aber noch funktioniert/schützt es.


----------



## Adi1 (9. März 2019)

Ja, im Virgo-Superhaufen befinden sich sehr viele mit

Amateurgeräten gut beobachbare Objekte.


----------



## RyzA (9. März 2019)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Ja, im Virgo-Superhaufen befinden sich sehr viele mit
> 
> Amateurgeräten gut beobachbare Objekte.


Du hattest ja auch den Link gepostet mit der "Sombrerogalaxie". Dadurch bin ich auf den Virgo-Superhaufen gekommen (natürlich hatte ich auch vorher schon davon gehört).

Und noch eine Sache zum beobachten:

In populärwissenschaftlichen Büchern zur Relativitätstheorie wird oft von einen "unabhängigen Beboachter" gesprochen.
Das finde ich sehr interessant. Ein Beobachter von außerhalb der die beiden Bezugssysteme beobachtet. Da sie gegenseitig relativistische Effekte wahrnehmen.
Das ist eine objektive Distanz und  Instanz.
Genauso ein wie TV Moderator von "außerhalb" ein Gespräch beobachtet und es lenkt. Oder ein Moderator hier im Forum.
Oder ein Schiedsrichter beim Fußball.
Außerdem gibt es auch philosophisch und psychologisch eine Selbstwahrnehmung und Beobachtung. Eine kritische Beobachtung auf sich und seine Gedanken.
Als Selbstreflektion. Auch eine Art objektive Distanz und Instanz.
Wird sind also nicht nur subjektiv!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. März 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Eine mögliche Lösung wäre, lange vor erreichen des Zielsystems wieder ein Sonnensegel zu entfalten, ob das reicht - keine Ahnung.



Das "reicht" genauso gut, wie ein Sonnensegel "reicht", um überhaupt erstmal auf Reisegeschwindigkeit für interstellare Entfernungen zu kommen:
Kein Bisschen. Zumindest wenn wir in humane Zeiträumen denken.




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Darum das ziehende Gegengewicht. Das Aufbaukonzept ist in der Tat noch "nicht ganz" gelöst, ebenso die Materialfrage. Bestimmte Metallwisker, also einkristalle und Kohlenstoffwerkstoffe haben theoretisch eine Zugfestigkeit, die hoch genug ist.



Dumm nur dass meterdicke Einkristalle nicht die nötige Elastizität für etwas haben, dass von dauer sein soll.




compisucher schrieb:


> Relativ einfach, man braucht viel weniger Energie, um Nutzlasten in den Orbit zu schießen.
> Es bedarf  immer noch irgend eines Antriebes aber Wicki erklärt dies recht anschaulich:
> 
> Weltraumlift – Wikipedia
> ...



Mit den Massen, die so ein Lift verschlingen würde, könnte man eine ganze Menge Missionen durchführen...




compisucher schrieb:


> Theoretisch ist ein Warp-Antrieb möglich, der wissenschaftliche Nachweis wurde erbracht.
> Alcubierre drive - Wikipedia
> 
> Dass hierfür noch ein paar "Kleinigkeiten" wie Teilchen mit negativer Masse gefunden werden müssten, lasse ich jetzt mal außen vor



Gerne außen vorgelassen wird, dass man mehrere Jupiter mit dieser Masse bräuchte, dass man diese Massen an und ausschalten können muss und dass sie sich dummerweise außerhalb der Warpblase befinden, weswegen das Konstrukt eine Reisereichweite von ein paar 100 m ermöglicht. Aber die ganz schnell!
 "möglich" 



> Auch hier wird sicherlich keiner nahe an C herumdüsen, aber man könnte sich durchaus vorstellen, dass eine "Standardgeschwindigkeit" von 1/3 oder 1/2 C praktikabel erreichbar wäre und ein Austausch von Menschen und Material innerhalb von einer Generation zu nahen Systemen möglich wäre.



Aber wozu? Diese Energiemengen sind so groß, dass du die Materie auch ebensogut künstlich mit Fusion/Fission erzeugen könntest und die Menschen, die so eine Reise machen, würden schon allein wegen der Zeitdillatation jeglichen Bezug zur Gesellschaft verlieren und damit alles, was einen spezifischen Menschen definiert.
Das einzige, was wir vielleicht mal zu einem anderen Planeten schicken werden außer Robotern und Sendeanlagen, die Wissen zurückschicken sollen: Befruchtete Eizellen, eine künstliche Gebärmutter und Maschinen, die in der Lage sind, ein paar Menschen großzuziehen.




compisucher schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, bei 8 Mrd. (??) Menschen und 20.000 Raumreisenden kann die Lösung für die Meisten eh nur ungerecht ausgehen.
> 
> Für mich persönlich wären logische Kriterien (unvollständig):
> -Möglichst jung, am besten hochgebildete aber auch handwerklich außerordentlich begabte Teenager, keiner über 30 Jahre alt.
> ...



Jung? Gebärfreudig? Was willst du damit in einem Generationenschiff? Ehe das auch nur 1/100tel seiner Mission erfüllt hat, sind alle tot, die an Bord gegangen sind. Und die, die nach ihnen kommen, erstrecken sich bunt über alle Altersklassen und ihre Gesamtzahl ist fix durch die Lebenserhaltungskapazitäten vorgegeben.




Threshold schrieb:


> Man könnte sich natürlich mal den Warp Antrieb der Enterprise genauer anschauen.



Wenns den/die gäbe, könnte man das.
Da es beides nicht gibt, kann man das nicht.




compisucher schrieb:


> Ich denke, es ist legitim + förderlich über künftige Technologien zu sprechen, sofern ein belegbarer wissenschaftlicher Ansatz vorhanden ist
> Die Umsetzung ist naturgemäß wieder was völlig anderes.
> 
> Ich darf an die tollen Fortschrittsgemälde aus den USA der 50ger erinnern, auf denen heckflossenbewehrte Straßenkreuzer mit Mini-Atomantrieb dargestellt waren.
> ...



Das war schon damals technisch so gut wie möglich. Ihr redet hier dagegen über Dinge, die physikalisch unmöglich sind. Und die Naturgesetze haben die letzten Jahrmillionen keine großen Fortschritte hinsichtlich der Möglichkeiten gemacht.




Headcrash schrieb:


> Die sieht echt geil aus!



Nie vergessen: Nahezu alle Astronomiebilder sind fake/nachbearbeitet. Spätestens wenn etwas bunt ist, stammt es nicht direkt von einem Teleskop. Hier mal eine etwas realistischere Sichtweise:
The Halo of M104


----------



## RyzA (9. März 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nie vergessen: Nahezu alle Astronomiebilder sind fake/nachbearbeitet. Spätestens wenn etwas bunt ist, stammt es nicht direkt von einem Teleskop. Hier mal eine etwas realistischere Sichtweise:
> The Halo of M104


Das ist mir bekannt!

Zum Glück haben wir ja die Möglichkeiten solche Bilder aufzu "pimpen".


----------



## compisucher (9. März 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das "reicht" genauso gut, wie ein Sonnensegel "reicht", um überhaupt erstmal auf Reisegeschwindigkeit für interstellare Entfernungen zu kommen:
> Kein Bisschen. Zumindest wenn wir in humane Zeiträumen denken.


Sehe ich anders.
Es wird jetzt schon daran gebastelt und wer weiss denn heute schon, wo die Technik in 100 Jahren ist.
NASA Begins Testing of Revolutionary E-Sail Technology | NASA



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mit den Massen, die so ein Lift verschlingen würde, könnte man eine ganze Menge Missionen durchführen...


Sehe ich auch anders.
Weltraumlift – Wikipedia
Wenn es tatsächlich gelingen würde, Graphen als Material für das seil benutzen zu können, reden wir lediglich über knapp < 10.000 Tonnen Gewicht bei der in Wiki postulierten Länge.
Da sage ich, wenn wir Geld für einen 100.00 to Flugzeugträger haben, davon aber nix haben außer einer Machtprojektion oder Krieg, dann stecke ich doch lieber die Kohle in die Erforschung, Entwicklung und Bau von so was.





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Gerne außen vorgelassen wird, dass man mehrere Jupiter mit dieser Masse bräuchte, dass man diese Massen an und ausschalten können muss und dass sie sich dummerweise außerhalb der Warpblase befinden, weswegen das Konstrukt eine Reisereichweite von ein paar 100 m ermöglicht. Aber die ganz schnell!
> "möglich"


Das hat sich beim letzt gehörten Vortrag von Prof. Merbold anders angehört, aber nun gut.
Der ironische Unterton hättest du aber heraushören können, mit meinem "außen vorlassen"...




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber wozu? Diese Energiemengen sind so groß, dass du die Materie auch ebensogut künstlich mit Fusion/Fission erzeugen könntest und die Menschen, die so eine Reise machen, würden schon allein wegen der Zeitdillatation jeglichen Bezug zur Gesellschaft verlieren und damit alles, was einen spezifischen Menschen definiert.
> Das einzige, was wir vielleicht mal zu einem anderen Planeten schicken werden außer Robotern und Sendeanlagen, die Wissen zurückschicken sollen: Befruchtete Eizellen, eine künstliche Gebärmutter und Maschinen, die in der Lage sind, ein paar Menschen großzuziehen.


Die Zeitdilatation bei 1/3 oder 1/2 hält sich m. W. noch arg in Grenzen.
Und wozu?
Wenn jeder, der irgendwann eine Entdeckungsfahrt in der Vergangenheit machen wollte, diese Frage im Vorfeld  gestellt hätte, würden wir heute noch in Höhlen sitzen.
Ich gehöre zu denen , die jederzeit die Gelegenheit nutzen würden, ein one-way Ticket zum Mars zu bekommen (habe mich in der Tat angemeldet, liege aber wg. meinen 53 Jahren weiter hinten) oder wäre der Erste, der sich freiwillig für ein Generationenschuff melden würde.
Es gibt nun mal Abenteurertypen und andere Menschen und ich gehöre zur ersten Gruppe.





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Jung? Gebärfreudig? Was willst du damit in einem Generationenschiff? Ehe das auch nur 1/100tel seiner Mission erfüllt hat, sind alle tot, die an Bord gegangen sind. Und die, die nach ihnen kommen, erstrecken sich bunt über alle Altersklassen und ihre Gesamtzahl ist fix durch die Lebenserhaltungskapazitäten vorgegeben.


Berufsoptimist, ich glaube an den Erfolg solch einer Mission und ich wüsste nicht, was dagegen spricht, es auszuprobieren.
Für das Geld aller Atomwaffen hätten wir vermutlich schon 10 Schiffe zusammengebastelt und wenn nur eines davon in 5.000 Jahren Erfolg hat, hat es sich gelohnt.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das war schon damals technisch so gut wie möglich. Ihr redet hier dagegen über Dinge, die physikalisch unmöglich sind. Und die Naturgesetze haben die letzten Jahrmillionen keine großen Fortschritte hinsichtlich der Möglichkeiten gemacht.


Welche denn?
Das einzig spekulative ist der Warp-Antrieb, der rechnerisch funktioniert, aber eben hochspekulativ ist.


----------



## Threshold (10. März 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenns den/die gäbe, könnte man das.
> Da es beides nicht gibt, kann man das nicht.



Natürlich kann man das. Es geht um eine fiktive Technologie. Der Kommunikator von Captain Kirk war in den 60ern auch eine fiktive Technologie und heute ist der schon längst vom Smartphone eingeholt und überholt worden.
Daher kann man sich beim Warpantrieb die Grundlage betrachten und schauen, was wir heute wissen und was wir heute nicht wissen. Und wir können weder die Gravitation quantenmechanisch erklären noch können wir die dunkle Energie erklären.


----------



## Gimmick (10. März 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nie vergessen: Nahezu alle Astronomiebilder sind fake/nachbearbeitet. Spätestens wenn etwas bunt ist, stammt es nicht direkt von einem Teleskop. Hier mal eine etwas realistischere Sichtweise:
> The Halo of M104



Realistischer ist das Bild jetzt auch nicht.


----------



## RyzA (10. März 2019)

Noch eine Sache welche mir schon vor längerer Zeit bei Naturbeobachtungen (im RL) aufgefallen ist:

Die Bäume und ihre Äste, sind umgehrt proportional zu den Bronchien/Verästelungen in der Lunge, welche die entgegengesetze Richtung einnehmen.
Bäume geben Sauerstoff ab und in der Lunge wird Sauerstoff aufgenommen.
Also ein Dualismus (unter vielen).
Aber ich weiß nicht ob das nicht doch eher ein Zufall ist. Oder ich mich irre.

Ich finde Dualitäten sehr spannend. Allerdings bringt eine Reduktion nur alleine auf Gegensatzpaare einen oft nicht weiter. 
Wobei es in der Logik ja Bewertungen mit "Ja" oder "nein" sind.
Bei Computer zwei Zustände an/aus oder 0/1.
Die werden dann von einfachste Zuständen auf komplexere Verkettungen extrapoliert.  Womit man letztendlich fast alles abbilden kann.


----------



## Threshold (10. März 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Aber ich weiß nicht ob das nicht doch eher ein Zufall ist. Oder ich mich irre.



Ich glaube, du hast zu oft an der Sauerstoffflasche geschnüffelt.


----------



## RyzA (10. März 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich glaube, du hast zu oft an der Sauerstoffflasche geschnüffelt.


Oder zu wenig!

Ich weiß auch nicht... ich habe im Moment viele Ideen und da schwirren einen dann so Sachen durch den Kopf.


----------



## compisucher (10. März 2019)

Ich interpretiere die Verästelung von Bäumen in der Richtung, dass möglichst viel Oberfläche (Blätter/Nadeln) zu Verfügung gestellt werden, damit die Pflanzen genügend Chlorophyll-"Oberfläche" haben und somit größtmögliche Energiegewinnung.
Zudem hat die Verästelung den Vorteil, dass bei Sturmschäden, Fraßschäden u. dgl. eben nur ein Teil zerstört wird und der Baum als solches eine größere Überlebenschance hat.


----------



## RyzA (10. März 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ich interpretiere die Verästelung von Bäumen in der Richtung, dass möglichst viel Oberfläche (Blätter/Nadeln) zu Verfügung gestellt werden, damit die Pflanzen genügend Chlorophyll-"Oberfläche" haben und somit größtmögliche Energiegewinnung.
> Zudem hat die Verästelung den Vorteil, dass bei Sturmschäden, Fraßschäden u. dgl. eben nur ein Teil zerstört wird und der Baum als solches eine größere Überlebenschance hat.


Ja die Effizienz ist dabei erhöht da möglichst viele Raumvolumen und Oberfläche eingenommen werden kann.
Ist mir nur aufgefallen das es bei der Lunge quasi umgekehrt ist. Wobei der Sinn der Verästelungen ja quasi der selbe ist. 
Ok in der Lunge sind es Lungenbläschen und keine Blätter oder Nadeln.


----------



## Threshold (10. März 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ich interpretiere die Verästelung von Bäumen in der Richtung, dass möglichst viel Oberfläche (Blätter/Nadeln) zu Verfügung gestellt werden, damit die Pflanzen genügend Chlorophyll-"Oberfläche" haben und somit größtmögliche Energiegewinnung.
> Zudem hat die Verästelung den Vorteil, dass bei Sturmschäden, Fraßschäden u. dgl. eben nur ein Teil zerstört wird und der Baum als solches eine größere Überlebenschance hat.



Interessant finde ich ja die Symbiose, die Bäume mit Pilzen eingehen.
Der Pilz liefert Stickstoff und bekommt dafür Zucker. Schon klasse.
Was ich mal in einer Doku sah, ist dass ein Baum, der von Schädlingen angegriffen wird, Pheromone aussendet, um den Fressfeind seiner Angreifer anzulocken.


----------



## RyzA (10. März 2019)

Ja eine Symbiose nutzt beiden Spezies.
Anders als bei Parasiten wo das eher einseitig ist. Da wird der Wirt mißbraucht.


----------



## Threshold (10. März 2019)

Ein Parasit lebt ja vom Wirt, bist der Wirt tot ist. Er gibt nichts.
Wobei ich eh der Meinung bin, dass Parasiten die letzen Lebewesen auf Erden sein werden, wenn mal alles den Bach herunter geht.
Andererseits ist parasitäres Leben völlig normal. Die Evolution kennt ja keine Ethik oder Mitleid. Es geht einzig darum, dass eine Art überlebt.


----------



## RyzA (10. März 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ein Parasit lebt ja vom Wirt, bist der Wirt tot ist.


Nicht immer! Z.B. der Bandwurm.



> Wobei ich eh der Meinung bin, dass Parasiten die letzen Lebewesen auf Erden sein werden, wenn mal alles den Bach herunter geht.


Ohne Wirte wird es auch keine Parasiten mehr geben. Da die Parasiten sind von den Wirten abhängig sind und nicht umgekehrt.

Als kleinste Parasiten kann man eigentlich Viren bezeichnen. Das sie alleine nicht überlebensfähig sind.


----------



## Threshold (10. März 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Nicht immer! Z.B. der Bandwurm.



Der Bandwurm tötet dich auch, nur eben nicht sofort.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ohne Wirte wird es auch keine Parasiten mehr geben. Da die Parasiten sind von den Wirten abhängig sind und nicht umgekehrt.



Wie gesagt, die letzten Lebewesen werden die Parasiten sein, denn die überleben ja den Wirt. 
Kann aber auch sein, dass Pilze die letzend überlebenden sein werden. Das kommt halt darauf an, ob es parasitäre Pilze sind.
Davon gibt es ja auch genug.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Als kleinste Parasiten kann man eigentlich Viren bezeichnen. Das sie alleine nicht überlebensfähig sind.



Ein Virus ist ja kein Lebewesen. Ein Parasit schon.


----------



## RyzA (10. März 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der Bandwurm tötet dich auch, nur eben nicht sofort.


Nicht zwingend. Der normale Darmbandwurm eigentlich nicht soviel ich das weiß. Zumindest nicht wenn es nicht zu irgendwelchen schwerwiegenden Folgeerkrankungen kommt.



> Wie gesagt, die letzten Lebewesen werden die Parasiten sein, denn die überleben ja den Wirt.


Naja, aber selbst wenn sie etwas länger leben als der Wirt, wird die Spezies aussterben wenn die Wirtspezies auch ausgestorben ist.




> Ein Virus ist ja kein Lebewesen. Ein Parasit schon.


Ja per Definition nicht weil er keine richtige Zelle bildet. Dennoch ist er auf einen Wirt angewiesen und alleine nicht überlebensfähig.


----------



## Threshold (10. März 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Nicht zwingend. Der normale Darmbandwurm eigentlich nicht soviel ich das weiß. Zumindest nicht wenn es nicht zu irgendwelchen schwerwiegenden Folgeerkrankungen kommt.



Ich frag dich nochmal, wenn sich die Larven durch den Darm gebohrt und Leber, Nieren, Herz und Gehirn infiziert haben. 



Headcrash schrieb:


> Naja, aber selbst wenn sie etwas länger leben als der Wirt, wird die Spezies aussterben wenn die Wirtspezies auch ausgestorben ist.



Darum schrieb ich ja auch, dass das letzten Lebenwesen sein werden. Danach kommt nichts mehr. 



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ja per Definition nicht weil er keine richtige Zelle bildet. Dennoch ist er auf einen Wirt angewiesen und alleine nicht überlebensfähig.



Ein Virus kann sich nicht selbst fortpflanzen und braucht dafür eine Zelle. Der Parasit pflanzt sich selbst fort, er klaut von seinem Wirt Nährstoffe.


----------



## RyzA (10. März 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich frag dich nochmal, wenn sich die Larven durch den Darm gebohrt und Leber, Nieren, Herz und Gehirn infiziert haben.


Werden die Eier nicht mit dem Stuhl irgendwann ausgeschieden?
Ich weiß es jetzt nicht... müßte da mal genauer nachlesen.
Aber ich glaube nicht das jeder Parasit tödlich ist.
Vielleicht kann mal unser Biologe hier was dazu sagen.



> Darum schrieb ich ja auch, dass das letzten Lebenwesen sein werden. Danach kommt nichts mehr.


Ok. In dem Fall hast du Recht.



> Ein Virus kann sich nicht selbst fortpflanzen und braucht dafür eine Zelle. Der Parasit pflanzt sich selbst fort, er klaut von seinem Wirt Nährstoffe.


Das stimmt. Es ging mir aber nur darum das beide einen Wirt benötigen. Und nicht alleine überlebensfähig sind. Ohne den Wirt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. März 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Sehe ich anders.
> Es wird jetzt schon daran gebastelt und wer weiss denn heute schon, wo die Technik in 100 Jahren ist.



Das ist keine Frage der Technik, weil bei einem herkömmlichen Sonnensegel und insbesondere bei einem Sonnensegel, dass in einem (noch nicht) besiedelten System eingesetzt werden soll, die Energiequelle in Form des Zentralgestirns bereits feststeht. Selbst mit dem perfektesten Sonnensegel kannst du nicht schneller als der Sonnenwind werden und du kannst überhaupt nur innerhalb dessen Wirkungsbereiches beschleunigen. Also außerhalb des Sonnensystems gar nicht mehr und innerhalb nur bis auf ein paar 100 km/s, aber nicht annähernd auf relativistische Geschwindigkeiten. Dafür bräuchtest du einen Laser-Antrieb und der funktioniert als Bremse halt nur, wenn du zu Orten reißt, wo du schon einen Laser installiert hast.



> Sehe ich auch anders.
> Weltraumlift – Wikipedia
> Wenn es tatsächlich gelingen würde, Graphen als Material für das seil benutzen zu können, reden wir lediglich über knapp < 10.000 Tonnen Gewicht bei der in Wiki postulierten Länge.



Ich lese da nirgendwo etwas von 10000 t, aber was von 2,3 t/m³. Wären also 4400 m³ respektive aufgeteilt auf 150 Mm ein Querschnitt von 5 mm. Das ist kein Weltraumlift, dass ist ein Bindfaden der vielleicht mit viel Glück sich selbst halten würde, aber keine Scherkräfte. Desweiteren resultieren die sensationellen Eigenschaften von Graphen allein daraus, dass eine Atomlage dünn ist. Damit kommst du nirgendwo hin und in dem Moment, wo man viele Lagen flachen Kohlenstoffs stapelt, formen sie sich automatisch zu Graphit um. Die molekulare Sturktur von Graphen ist in makroskopischen Maßtäben einfach instabil. Für einen Weltraumlift kannst du maximal Nanotubes nehmen, aber wie deren Name schon nahelegt: Auch die gibt es nicht als Monofilament in der benötigten Länge. Selbst wenn man sie fertigen könnte, wären sie extrem brüchig. Die makrsokospisch erreichbare Festigkeit ist also auf die Verbindungskraft zwischen zwei Tubes beschränkt und ratz fatz werden aus deinen 10000 t mehrere Millionen, wenn es überhaupt noch halten kann.



> Das hat sich beim letzt gehörten Vortrag von Prof. Merbold anders angehört, aber nun gut.



Ich will nicht ausschließen, dass man mittlerweile weitergehende Theorien hat; wie bei so vielen relativistischen Themen klafft eine riesige Lücke zwischen Dokus, die die spannendsten (uralt bekannten) Effekte anschaulich ausmalen und dabei soweit vereinfachen, dass alles (nur kein Inhalt) in 45 Minuten passt und mathetischen Abhandlungen, die man ohne einschlägiges Studium nicht mehr versteht. Aber das war mein letzter Stand: Die Mechanismen des Albuquerre drive ließen sich allenfalls für eine Art Schnellstraße nutzen, wenn man Vorrichtungen mit den entsprechenden (technisch unmöglichen) entlang einer Kette anordnet. (astronomisch unmöglich, da wir eben von planetengroßen Massen sprechen)
Im Prinzip ist das Ganze nur ein Gleichungskonstrukt, demnach eine Raumzeitverzerrung der Reihenfolge komprimiert-normal-expandiert nicht der allgemeinen Relativitätstheorie wiederspricht. Aber das wäre so wie wenn man aus "es gibt Reibung" schlussfolgert "wir können Autos bauen".



> Und wozu?
> Wenn jeder, der irgendwann eine Entdeckungsfahrt in der Vergangenheit machen wollte, diese Frage im Vorfeld  gestellt hätte, würden wir heute noch in Höhlen sitzen.



Jeder, der auf der Erde eine Entdeckungsfahrt unternommen hat, wusste, dass er bei Erfolg mit deren Ergebnissen zurückkehrt und dass andere die Fahrt für weitere Mehrung von was-auch-immer wiederholen können. Das ist bei interstellaren Reisen mit uns bekannter Technik beides nicht der Fall. Und jeder historische Entdecker wusste, dass es Ziele für seine Fahrten gab, an denen es Substanzen gibt, die ein vielfaches mehr Wert sind, als die Reise kostet. Bei einer interstellaren Reise steht von vorneherein fest, dass kein einziges Element im Universum diese Bedingung erfüllt, weil man jedes zu einerm geringeren Preis im lokalen Teilchenbeschleuniger herstellen könnte.



> Ich gehöre zu denen , die jederzeit die Gelegenheit nutzen würden, ein one-way Ticket zum Mars zu bekommen (habe mich in der Tat angemeldet, liege aber wg. meinen 53 Jahren weiter hinten) oder wäre der Erste, der sich freiwillig für ein Generationenschuff melden würde.
> Es gibt nun mal Abenteurertypen und andere Menschen und ich gehöre zur ersten Gruppe.



"Ich will ein Abenteuer erleben" war aber noch nie der Ausgangspunkt für die Ausrüstung einer Expedition durch jemand anderes. Sondern nur für selbst bezahlte Touristen-Safaris 



> Berufsoptimist, ich glaube an den Erfolg solch einer Mission und ich wüsste nicht, was dagegen spricht, es auszuprobieren.



Ich hab nichts zum Erfolg der Mission gesagt, nur dass deine Zusammenstellung nicht vom geringsten Bewusstsein für die zu bewältigenden Probleme spricht.



> Welche denn?
> Das einzig spekulative ist der Warp-Antrieb, der rechnerisch funktioniert, aber eben hochspekulativ ist.



Nein, nicht der Antrieb wurde durchgerechnet, nur der Mechanismus über den er Schub generiert. Sie obigen Vergleich: Das ist so wie wenn du weißt, dass ein Rad Vortrieb erzeugen könntest, aber weder was ein Rad, was eine Achse noch ein Motor ist. Geschweige denn Energiequellen für letzteren kennst. Wie beschrieben: Die einzige Möglichkeit zur Verzerrung der Raumzeit die wir kennen, sind große Massen. Für einen steuerbaren Warp-Antrieb bräuchte man an- und abschaltbare Verzerrungen. Die Physik erlaubt es aber nicht, Massen ein- und auszuschalten. Ohne FTL-Antrieb fallen aber alle anderen eure Pläne in sich zusammen.
Generationenschiff? Die Flugzeit zum nächsten potenziell bewohnbaren Planeten übersteigt die Lebensdauer sämtlicher menschlicher Zivilisationen. Wir sind noch nicht einmal in der Lage, die soziologische Komponente langlebig für so eine Mission zu machen, von der ökologischen oder gar der technischen ganz zu schweigen.




Gimmick schrieb:


> Realistischer ist das Bild jetzt auch nicht.



Es war die beste Annäherung an eine direkte Fotografie, die ich finden konnte.




Headcrash schrieb:


> Ja die Effizienz ist dabei erhöht da möglichst viele Raumvolumen und Oberfläche eingenommen werden kann.
> Ist mir nur aufgefallen das es bei der Lunge quasi umgekehrt ist. Wobei der Sinn der Verästelungen ja quasi der selbe ist.
> Ok in der Lunge sind es Lungenbläschen und keine Blätter oder Nadeln.



Lungen versuchen möglichst große innere Oberfläche in möglichst kleinem Volumen ausgehend von einem Urdarm auszubilden.
Bäume versuchen eine möglichst große äußere Oberfläche mit möglichst geringem Materialeinsatz bei ausreichender Stabilität auszubilden.

Das ist schon ziemlich unterschiedlich und wenn man sich reale Bäume und die Lunge anguckt, dann wird man auch schnell feststellen, dass es deutliche Unterschiede in den Verästelungsmustern gibt. Viele Bäume setzten zum Beispiel auf einen zentralen Stamm mit zahlreichen Abzweigungen; mit Ausnahme komplett einzeln stehender Bäume gibt es diese außerdem erst in großer Höhe und weitere Abzweigungen erst in großem Abstand. Wirklich fein wird es bei Pflanzen oft erst sehr weit außen, wo tatsächlich das Kronendach aufgespannt wird. Lungen dagegen verästeln sich früh und dann in kurzen Abständen immer weiter in ihrem gesamten Volumen.


----------



## RyzA (11. März 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Lungen versuchen möglichst große innere Oberfläche in möglichst kleinem Volumen ausgehend von einem Urdarm auszubilden.
> Bäume versuchen eine möglichst große äußere Oberfläche mit möglichst geringem Materialeinsatz bei ausreichender Stabilität auszubilden.
> 
> Das ist schon ziemlich unterschiedlich und wenn man sich reale Bäume und die Lunge anguckt, dann wird man auch schnell feststellen, dass es deutliche Unterschiede in den Verästelungsmustern gibt. Viele Bäume setzten zum Beispiel auf einen zentralen Stamm mit zahlreichen Abzweigungen; mit Ausnahme komplett einzeln stehender Bäume gibt es diese außerdem erst in großer Höhe und weitere Abzweigungen erst in großem Abstand. Wirklich fein wird es bei Pflanzen oft erst sehr weit außen, wo tatsächlich das Kronendach aufgespannt wird. Lungen dagegen verästeln sich früh und dann in kurzen Abständen immer weiter in ihrem gesamten Volumen.


Ja  das es da noch mehr Unterschiede gibt es klar. Aber die Funktion der Verästelungen (in Bezug auf die Raumgeometrie) müßte ja die selbe sein. So viel wie möglich rausholen an Volumen.
Ich meinte ja nur das die Funktionen: Sauerstoff abgeben und Sauerstoff aufnehmen gegensätzlich sind. Genauso wie die Richtungen der Verästelungen.
Ist wohl ein Zufall und es gibt gar keinen Zusammenhang.


----------



## compisucher (11. März 2019)

Zu den Galaxienaufnahmen:
Es sind meist kompositierte Aufnahmen mit unterschiedlichen Belichtungen.
Ich habe selbst "nur" ein 12" Meade Newton Reflektor.
Da er selbst gebaut ist, ist der Meade ein recht guter Planetenjäger aber recht schlecht bei Langzeitbelichtungen für Extragalaktische Objekte (kurz: Meine Synchronmotoren sind hierfür zu ungenau, da selbst gewickelt + gebaut...)
Nachfolgende Aufnahme habe ich zusammen mit einem Bekannten mit einem 14" Celestron gemacht.
Es handelt sich um M109, einer Spiralgalaxie mit einem Zentralbalken und durfte recht ähnlich unserer eigenen Milchstraße aussehen.
M109 ist ca. 80 Mio. LJ entfernt.
Eingesetzt wurde ein Brennweitenreduzierer f7 (relativ nahe Galaxien werden eher in einer Art Weitwinkel aufgenommen, damit man die Filamentstrukturen noch auf das Bild bekommt)
Die Beleuchtungsaufnahme ist mit einer Canon EOS 450d in monochrome: 3 * 380 Sekunden auf ISO800 gemacht worden (das ist die Grundausleuchtung des Bildes)
Dann mit der Canon 3*500 Sekunden ISO 1600 mit CLS Filter und
dann mit der Canon 2 * 860 Sekunden ISO 1600 CLS  Filter
(Erklärung CLS filter: Astronomik CLS Canon EOS Clip-Filter APS-C)
Diese zwei Aufnahmen wurden gemacht, um Details in monochrome zu bekommen.

Am Schluss dann noch mit einer Canon 40d in Adobe RGB 3*400 Sekunden auf ISO 800.
Das sind dann die tatsächlich echten Farben im Weltraum, wie wir als Mensch es sehen würden, wären wir näher dran oder hätten die Möglichkeit, unsere Augen länger belichten zu lassen.
Es sind also keine Falschfarbenaufnahmen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gimmick (11. März 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es war die beste Annäherung an eine direkte Fotografie, die ich finden konnte.



Cosmic Impressions by Glenn Schaeffer

Es gibt viele Hobbyastronomen, die mit ihren normalen DSLR Kameras und ohne Filter fotografieren, da ist dann je nach Kamera und Motiv auch Farbe bei.

Ehrlichweise muss man ja aber auch sagen, dass professionelle Aufnahmen mit gestackten Kanälen erstmal nichts anders machen, als die DSLR-Kameras auch. Eine normale Kamera hat nur schon z.B. die Bayer-Farbmatrix integriert und ist auf irdisches Lichtspektrum geeicht. Bei SW-Kameras mit vorgesetzten Filtern muss man sich um das Mischen halt selber kümmern. 
So richtig aufpassen muss man erst, wenn UV, IR, etc. Aufnahmen mit reingemischt wurden.


----------



## compisucher (11. März 2019)

Bei der Qualität der Sombrero Galaxie dürfte es sich um ein Teleskop handeln, dass mind. einen 20" Hauptspiegel hat.
Die Aufnahmen dieser Galaxie bei uns im Club sehen nicht ganz so detailliert aus, das größte Einzelgerät hat bei uns 16" und es hängt auch extrem viel von der Genauigkeit der Motoren ab.
Ist aber ein gutes Objekt zum Fotografieren und die Aufnahme sieht wie eine normale RGB, sprich Echtfarbenaufnahme aus (ich erlaube mir mal, dies ein wenig beurteilen zu dürfen)


----------



## RyzA (11. März 2019)

@compisucher: Coole Sache!

Dann hast du ja deine eigene kleine Sternwarte zu Hause.
Wie Ranga Yogeshwar.


----------



## compisucher (11. März 2019)

Yepp, habe ich im Garten.
Irgendwo hier im Forum sogar schon gepostet.
Habe nur das Bild aktuell nicht auf dem Arbeitsrechner.
War früher viel aktiver - Beruf, Family usw. zollen ihren Tribut 
Bin aber aktiv noch in zwei Clubs, einer in D. einer in Ö. und im einem astronomischen Stammtisch von TUM Mitarbeitern.


Ach, hier ist das Bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist aber mein "kleines", das Schmidt-Cassegrain.
Der 12" Newton ist fast 2 m lang.


----------



## RyzA (11. März 2019)

Unser Adi hat auch ein Teleskop zu Hause. 

Hier bei uns in der Stadt an einen Gymnasium haben die auch eine kleine Sternwarte. Ich glaube da kann man sich anmelden zum gucken.
Nicht nur Schüler.


----------



## compisucher (11. März 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Unser Adi hat auch ein Teleskop zu Hause.



Ich weiss, der ist auch ganz schön fit in der Thematik.


----------



## Threshold (11. März 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Yepp, habe ich im Garten.



Sehr cool.


----------



## compisucher (11. März 2019)

Ist nur Kabelsalat.
Mit der Ordnung habe ich es in dem Bereich nicht so...


----------



## Threshold (11. März 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ist nur Kabelsalat.
> Mit der Ordnung habe ich es in dem Bereich nicht so...



Aber der kleine Raum ist schon super. 
Lass das aber keinen Flacherdler sehen, sonst bist du sofort ein Desinformant.


----------



## compisucher (11. März 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber der kleine Raum ist schon super.
> Lass das aber keinen Flacherdler sehen, sonst bist du sofort ein Desinformant.



Äh, ja, das mit den Flacherdlern... 

Der Raum ist auf Rollen verschiebbar, von anderen Sternenguckern abgeschaut.
Günstig zusammengeschraubt, die Türen sind von einem alten Kühlraum und mit neuem Styropor innen gefüttert, weil es bei uns schon mal kalt werden kann.
Allerdings habe ich , hier noch nicht sichtbar, zusätzliche Stahlseile zur Hüttenfixierung anbringen müssen, nachdem der letzte ernsthafte Sturm die Bude heftig bewegt hatte und einige Kratzer am Standfuß und Teleskop hinterlassen hatte.


----------



## Adi1 (11. März 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nie vergessen: Nahezu alle Astronomiebilder sind fake/nachbearbeitet. Spätestens wenn etwas bunt ist, stammt es nicht direkt von einem Teleskop. Hier mal eine etwas realistischere Sichtweise:
> The Halo of M104



Die offiziellen Bilder in Wikipedia und Co. sind in der Tat,

Überlagerungen von mehreren Aufnahmen in verschiedenen Spektralbereichen,

mit Verwendung von Filtern usw.

Bei reiner visueller Betrachtung von Galaxien erscheint alles in Scharz-Weiss.

Ausnahmen bilden z. Bsp. der Ringnebel – Wikipedia.

Dieser ist schon mit kleineren Amateurgeräten wunderbar farbig betrachtbar.


----------



## Two-Face (11. März 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Yepp, habe ich im Garten.


Wie taugt das denn, bei dem ganzen Lichtsmog?
Ich wohne auf dem Land und nicht mal hier sieht man da oben was, selbst bei komplett wolkenfreiem Himmel.

Mein altes Teleskop ist dafür noch dazu einfach zu schlecht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. März 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ja  das es da noch mehr Unterschiede gibt es klar. Aber die Funktion der Verästelungen (in Bezug auf die Raumgeometrie) müßte ja die selbe sein. So viel wie möglich rausholen an Volumen.
> Ich meinte ja nur das die Funktionen: Sauerstoff abgeben und Sauerstoff aufnehmen gegensätzlich sind. Genauso wie die Richtungen der Verästelungen.
> Ist wohl ein Zufall und es gibt gar keinen Zusammenhang.



Zusammenhänge lassen sich überall konstruieren, aber bei der Aussage "Sauerstoff aufnehmen und abgeben" bist du schon auf dem Niveau "tauscht Stoffe mit der Umgebung aus". Auch bekannt als "es lebt", wobei selbst einige nicht lebende Objekte das machen. Da würde ich nicht mehr von Entwicklungs-Homologie sprechen. Bei der Oberflächen-Volumenbetrachtung gibt es dagegen schon keine Gemeinsamkeit mehr, denn wie von mir geschrieben: Für einen Baum geht es nicht um maximale Fläche pro Volumen. Sondern um maximalen Sonnenlichtertrag bei minimalem Materialaufwand. Erst kurz vor Schluss verästelt er sich ein Bisschen, dass aber auch eher ein konstruktiv möglichst simplen Form. Die einzige Ausnahme sind einige komplett allein stehende Bäume, aber selbst bei denen Bilden die blattragenden Bereiche eher eine hohle Kugel(-oberfläche) denn ein Volumen. In Stammnähe findest man normalerweise weder Blätter noch feine Äste und in einem Wald wirst du, außer vielleicht bei den eher primitiv gebauten Tannen, sogar gar keine Verzweigungen im unteren Bereich finden. Stattdessen wächst der Baum hoch, lässt dabei jede Menge Volumen ungenutzt, und entfaltet erst ganz oben eine dünne Krone aus feineren Ästen. Besonders schön sieht man das bei Pinien. Die haben viel Ähnlichkeit mit einem Regenschirm, aber wenig mit einer Lunge.


----------



## compisucher (11. März 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Wie taugt das denn, bei dem ganzen Lichtsmog?
> Ich wohne auf dem Land und nicht mal hier sieht man da oben was, selbst bei komplett wolkenfreiem Himmel.
> 
> Mein altes Teleskop ist dafür noch dazu einfach zu schlecht.



850m Seehöhe in den Tiroler Alpen und der nächste Nachbar ist ca. 400m entfernt.
Da geht das schon


----------



## Two-Face (11. März 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> 850m Seehöhe in den Tiroler Alpen und der nächste Nachbar ist ca. 400m entfernt.
> Da geht das schon


Ich habe als Kind durch mein billiges Amateur-Teleskop mal die Sonne beobachtet.
Natürlich durch einen Filter, durch den man außer der Sonne überhaupt nichts gesehen hat. Also alles nur komplett schwarz, dunkel, gruselig.
Dann war da dieser helle, weißgelbe, lodernde Fleck. Aber lebendig, brodelnd, man konnte die Protuberanzen noch grob erkennen.
Ich fand' das unfassbar gruselig.

Schaue ich nachts im Sommer ohne Wolken in den Himmel sehe ich zwar klar die Sterne aber vor einen undefinierbaren, grauem Hintergrund. 
Ist halt schade, irgendwie. Würde gerne viel mehr sehen, aber selbst bei uns auf dem beschaulichem, bayerischem Land ist die Lichtverschmutzung zu groß.


----------



## Gimmick (12. März 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Wie taugt das denn, bei dem ganzen Lichtsmog?



Es gibt in der Nähe von Frankfurt a.M. die Astronomiestiftung in Trebur, da hab ich auch erst mal gedacht, dass das eher nichts wird, so hell wie die Städte leuchten.
Hab ich mich geirrt ^^. Da ist es deutlich wichtiger jetzt nicht gerade bei Vollmond Aufnahmen machen zu wollen.


----------



## compisucher (12. März 2019)

Eigentlich ist die Lichtabschirmung von nahen Straßenlampen, Hausbeleuchtungen usw. maßgebend.
Gut, unser Teil steht hierzu fast privilegiert in der Pampa herum aber eine Lichtverschmutzung im beschriebenen Umfang ("undefinierbaren, grauem Hintergrund")  kenne ich eigentlich nur aus städtischen Großräumen .
Der eine Club, in dem ich mich ein wenig engagiere, baut sogar eine neue Sternwarte nahe Salzburg, allerdings auch in einem eher streulichtsschwachen Gebiet:
Die neue Sternwarte fuer Salzburg - Haus der Natur


----------



## Gimmick (12. März 2019)

Das sieht aber hübsch und modern aus 

Gibt es da irgendwo eine Galerie, Publikations- und Themenübersicht der bisherigen und noch kommenden Veranstaltungen? Bin scheinbar zu blöd zum finden.


----------



## compisucher (12. März 2019)

Ist eigentlich immer was los:
OEffentliche Sternfuehrungen - Haus der Natur

Die Sternwarte gehört zum Haus der Natur in Salzburg Stadt - sehr sehenswert!


----------



## Gimmick (12. März 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich immer was los:
> OEffentliche Sternfuehrungen - Haus der Natur
> 
> Die Sternwarte gehört zum Haus der Natur in Salzburg Stadt - sehr sehenswert!



DIe öffentlichen Führungen habe ich gesehen. 
Ich meinte eher sowas wie eine Galerie von Aufnahmen, Publikationen über Messungen, Themen von Fachvorträgen,... . 

So wie hier:
Home

Astronomie-Vortragsreihe 2018 in Trebur

Da gab es einen Vortrag über das Bremsproblem mit Sonnensegeln... wären wir da mal hingegangen  .


----------



## compisucher (12. März 2019)

Nee, so was machen die nicht.
Man kann in eine Arbeitsgruppe hinein (da bin ich auch sehr sporadisch).
Einfach den Helmut (Windhager) anrufen, was denn so aktuell ansteht.


----------



## Gimmick (12. März 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Nee, so was machen die nicht.
> Man kann in eine Arbeitsgruppe hinein (da bin ich auch sehr sporadisch).
> Einfach den Helmut (Windhager) anrufen, was denn so aktuell ansteht.



"Tach Helmut, compisucher hat g'sagt Du kensch Dich aus". Tüt tüt tüt... 

Ist ja eh nicht so, dass das bei mir ums Eck wäre. Hätte nur online gestöbert.


----------



## compisucher (12. März 2019)

Nee, du musst sagen: Servus Helmut der Achim hat gesagt... 
Ist halt österreichisch, alle per Du und alles persönlich und direkt ausgemacht


----------



## Adi1 (12. März 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Die Sternwarte gehört zum Haus der Natur in Salzburg Stadt - sehr sehenswert!



Was für Instrumente habt Ihr denn zur Verfügung?


----------



## Threshold (12. März 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ist halt österreichisch, alle per Du und alles persönlich und direkt ausgemacht



Österreich? 
Sind das nicht die kargen Berge gleich hinter Bayern?


----------



## compisucher (12. März 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Österreich?
> Sind das nicht die kargen Berge gleich hinter Bayern?



Schlimmer - Outer Rim, nur Gesetzlose Typen, die mit Lederhosen und Volksmusik blonde Schneetouristenhaserl aus Bärlin jagen.
Manch einer behauptet sogar, bei Salzburg fängt der Balkan an.
Wir sagen: zurecht


----------



## RyzA (12. März 2019)

Nochmal zu Philosophie und Psychologie:

Unser Gehirn neigt ja dazu die Komplexität (der Natur/Welt) zu reduzieren. Auch die Gehirne von intelligenteren Menschen arbeiten angeblich sogar weniger als die vom Durchschnitt.
Dazu gibt es wissenschaftliche Untersuchungen. Beim lösen von gleichen Aufgaben ist  das Gehirn von intelligenten Menschen weniger aktiv. Die Gehirne sind aber effizienter verschaltet bzw verknüpft.
So das weniger synaptische Kontakte zum Ziel führen. Und es wird weniger Energieaufwand benötigt. Finde ich schon interessant... man könnte ja das Gegenteil annehmen.

Ich hatte mich ja die Tage auch mit der Komplexitätsreduktion beschäftigt. U.a. mit Dualitäten usw.
Wenn man es genau nimmt ist ein mathematische Formel ja auch eine Reduktion. Sie drückt  elegant und kompakt Verhältnismäßigkeiten aus.
Oder das logische Fundament oder Prinzip von Computern ist auch eine Reduktion. An/aus oder 0/1.  Erst durch den Takt, Anzahl der Transistoren, Verschaltungen, Speicher, usw wird das dann immer komplexer.

Auch unser Gedächtnis reduziert schon unbewußt indem viele (überflüssige) Umweltreize und Informationen rausgefiltert werden. Deswegen kommt es uns z.B. auch so vor, umso älter wir werden, das die Zeit schneller vergeht.
Es werden mehr Details von den Tagen, Wochen, Monaten vergessen.

Ich möchte kein fotografisches Gedächtnis haben, weil man sich dann bestimmt auch viel unnötiges Zeug merkt.

Noch ein Phänomen: Dinge die einen interessieren kann man sich besser merken!


*Edit: *Wobei mein Gedächtnis schon etwas besser sein könnte. Auswendig lernen ist irgendwie schwierig für mich geworden. Ich merke mir viel über Eselsbrücken/Assoziationen.
Lange Texte bzw Liedertexte usw kann ich mir schwer merken.

*Edit2: *Die Reduktion unserer Gehirns der Natur oder Welt, ist eine evolutionäre Antwort oder Anpassung durch die Komplexität der Welt.  Man kann sie nicht ganz oder mit allen Details begreifen.


----------



## Adi1 (14. März 2019)

Das stimmt schon,

war idR auch der Normalfall, bis das Smartphone erfunden worde. 

Die Synapsen festigen/erweitern sich nur durch ständiges Training.

Die ständige Abrufbarkeit von Daten im I-Net,

sorgt also zwangsläufig zu einer Verblödund der Menschheit,

macht braucht sich ja nix mehr merken. 

Bei einem 1-wöchigen Blackout der Stromversorgung,

würde wohl ein Drittel der Bevölkerung gar nicht mehr durchsehen.

Akku leer = Birne hohl


----------



## RyzA (14. März 2019)

Hey du meinst ja nicht mich?

So oft nuzte ich gar nicht das Smartphone & hat auch damit nichts zu tun.
Meine "Message" war eigentlich eine andere.

Und nur mal so nebenbei: Informiere dich mal wie Gedächtniskünstler sich viele Dinge merken können. Über Assoziationen.

Aber in einer Sache gebe ich dir auf jeden Fall Recht...



> Die Synapsen festigen/erweitern sich nur durch ständiges Training.



Beim auswendig lernen wiederholt man ja gewisse Abläufe mehrfach und man trainiert dadurch sein Gehirn.  Bzw verstärkt dadurch die synaptischen Verbindungen.
Das ist bei Texten so. Bei Liedern die Noten nachspielen mit Instrumenten, beim Tanzen die Schritte usw.

Nur ist das für mich nicht gerade kreativ. Ich kenne welche die spielen irgendwelche Lieder nach, aber haben kaum eigene Ideen.

*Edit:* Doch primär ging es ja um eine Reduktion der Komplexität. Da unser Gedächtnis nur begrenzt ist,  filtert unser Gehirn schon vorher auch unbewußt viel Müll raus (bevor dieser überhaupt im Gedächtnis gespeichert wird).
Und wer medienkompetent ist, filtert bewußt relevante Informationen für sich heraus.


----------



## Adi1 (15. März 2019)

Nein,

dich meine ich nicht.

Selbstverständlich gibt es viele Menschen, welche sich sehr viel merken können.

Die allergrößten davon, haben aber meistens woanders Defizite Inselbegabung – Wikipedia. 

Durch die permanente Informationsaufnahme, muss nun mal unsere Birne filtern,

bevor wir total verblöden. 

Und was die Medienkompetenz angeht, der Apfel fällt nicht weit vom Stamm. 

Haben die Eltern keine Ahnung, überträgt sich das zwangsläufig auf den Nachwuchs.


----------



## Threshold (15. März 2019)

Das Gehirn ist eine Entwicklung der Evolution. Es merkt sich immer das, was wichtig ist.
So wissen wir, dass es unklug ist, eine heiße Herdplatte anzufassen. Das haben wir uns gemerkt.


----------



## RyzA (15. März 2019)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich gibt es viele Menschen, welche sich sehr viel merken können.
> 
> Die allergrößten davon, haben aber meistens woanders Defizite Inselbegabung – Wikipedia.


Bei Autisten funktioniert der "Reizfilter" im Gehirn nicht mehr richtig.  Steht auch im Artikel



> Derzeit geht man davon aus, dass den Savants eine wichtige Filterfunktion fehlt, die unwichtige Daten ausblendet.


Dazu sind sie zu außergewöhnliche Leistungen fähig, aber schotten sich auch oft dadurch von der Umwelt ab. Auch zum Schutz um das zu kompensieren.
Bei Menschen mit Erkrankungen aus dem schizophrenen Formenkreis funktioniert der Reizfilter übrigens auch nicht mehr richtig (wenn sie keine Medikamente nehmen). Aber führt zu anderen Symptomen.


Die Gedächtniskünstler die ich aber meinte, können sich z.B. sehr viele Begriffe  hintereinander merken, indem sie sich zu jedem Begriff eine kleine Geschichte ausdenken und damit verknüpfen.




Threshold schrieb:


> Das Gehirn ist eine Entwicklung der Evolution. Es merkt sich immer das, was wichtig ist.


Bewußt und unbewußt. Der natürliche Reizfilter schützt unser Gehirn vor viel Datenmüll.



> So wissen wir, dass es unklug ist, eine heiße Herdplatte anzufassen. Das haben wir uns gemerkt.


Das macht man nur einmal!

Das ist dann das lernen aus der (persönliche) Erfahrung heraus. Und dann gibt es noch Wissen in uns welches unabhängig von der Erfahrung ist. Quasi "a Priori".


----------



## Threshold (15. März 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Das ist dann das lernen aus der (persönliche) Erfahrung heraus.



Empirische Wissenschaft eben. Immer noch die Beste.


----------



## RyzA (15. März 2019)

Hier auch noch etwas aus der empirischen Wissenschaft:

Interessant ist das Sternbilder scheinbar immer in sich starr und fest sind. Und sich nicht verändern.
Aber über großen Zeiträume verändern die Sterne ihre Positionen doch. Irgendwann in Millionen Jahren wird man sie nicht mehr sehen können.

Ansonsten haben Sternbilder für mich keine Bedeutung. Wir sehen nur zufällig irgendwelche Formen darin.


----------



## Threshold (15. März 2019)

Na ja, Sternbilder sehen wird ja nur deswegen so, weil sich Sterne scheinbar nah sind, wenn man sie am Himmel betrachtet. In Wirklichkeit sind sie aber untereinander sehr weit entfernt.
Und klar, Sterne verändern sich auch. Der Polarstern wird bald nicht mehr dort sein, wo er jetzt ist.
Beteigeuze, der Schulterstern des Orion Sternbildes, wird in naher Zukunft zu einer Supernova werden.


----------



## RyzA (15. März 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, Sternbilder sehen wird ja nur deswegen so, weil sich Sterne scheinbar nah sind, wenn man sie am Himmel betrachtet. In Wirklichkeit sind sie aber untereinander sehr weit entfernt.


Ja. Durch den Projektionseffekt: Parallelprojektion – Wikipedia




> Und klar, Sterne verändern sich auch. Der Polarstern wird bald nicht mehr dort sein, wo er jetzt ist.


Wir hatten damals bei der Bundeswehr noch gelernt, bei Nacht ohne Kompass und klaren Sternhimmel, die Himmelsrichtung zu bestimmen.
Anhand des großen Wagens und darüber in einer Paralelle den Polarstern zu finden.


----------



## Threshold (15. März 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Wir hatten damals bei der Bundeswehr noch gelernt, bei Nacht ohne Kompass und klaren Sternhimmel, die Himmelsrichtung zu bestimmen.
> Anhand des großen Wagens und darüber in einer Paralelle den Polarstern zu finden.



Klar geht das. So schnell ist der Polarstern auch nicht verschwunden. Das dauert noch 20.000 Jahre.
Das ist ja das Problem. Die Bewegungen von Sternen sind extrem langsam und es dauert ellenlang, bis mal was verändert ist.
Das liegt schlicht daran, dass Stern so weit weg sind. Das muss man sich mal vorstellen. Das Sonnensystem hat eine Ausdehnung von einigen Lichtstunden. Der nächste Stern ist aber 4,3 Lichtjahre entfernt. Also unfassbar weit weg. Da kann man sich auch keinen Vergleich basteln. Zumindest kenne ich da jetzt auch keinen, der vom Maßstab passt.


----------



## RyzA (15. März 2019)

Ja das sind Dimensionen bzw Größenordnungen welche für unser Vorstellungsvermögen nicht mehr wirklich erfassbar sind. Man kann es zwar skalieren und relativieren aber nicht wirklich begreifen.

Edit: Ich stand gerade auf dem Balkon und habe den Mond gesehen. Ich glaube bald ist wieder Vollmond.
Witzig ist ja wieviele Menschen dann meinen das der Mond dann einen besonderen Einfluss auf uns hat.
Nur weil er dann stärker sichtbar ist. Aber der ist ja immer da und hat meines Wissens auch immer die selbe Entferung.
Das die Schwerkraft des Mondes  die Erde (und ihre Lebewesen) beeinflusst steht ja ausser Frage, aber sie ist immer da.


----------



## Threshold (15. März 2019)

Ganz früher war der Mond nur 30.000km entfernt. Man man, müssen das Gezeiten gewesen sein.


----------



## RyzA (15. März 2019)

Ja der entfernt sich auch immer weiter. Aber langsam.

Es ging mir nur darum, dass der Schwerkrafteinfluss des Mondes relativ homogen ist. Egal ob Vollmond oder nicht.


----------



## Threshold (15. März 2019)

Es gibt keine Studie, die belegt, dass der Vollmond irgendeinen Einfluss ausübt.
Dann könnte man genauso sagen, dass Wasseradern stören oder dass Energiesteine was bringen oder sonst so ein Esoterik Kram.

Eine Ausnahme bildet natürlich die Akasha Säule. Die hemmt die Wirkung von Chemtrails. 
Amazon.de: Oz Orgonite Akasha Saeule Orgonit-Sockel mit sieben Kupferstangen


----------



## Adi1 (16. März 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Beteigeuze, der Schulterstern des Orion Sternbildes, wird in naher Zukunft zu einer Supernova werden.



Das ist richtig,

nur mal so zum Verständnis,

Beteigeuze – Wikipedia,

das Ding hat den tausendfachen Durchmesser unserer Sonne,

und ist mit rund 500 Lichtjahren Entfernung sehr nah.

Dagegen sind Objekte, welche sich in Entfernungen von 30-40 Mio. Lichtjahren befinden,

und sich auch noch mit Amateurgeräten betrachten lassen,

eine ganz andere Größenordnung.


----------



## RyzA (16. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KEHCCsFFIuY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Adi1 (16. März 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Super, ist ein gutes Video,

um die Dimensionen mal aufzuzeigen. 

Wird wahrscheinlich aber fehlerhaft sein,

weil hier 95% der uns unbekannten dunklen Materie gar nicht 

einkalkuliert worden.


----------



## Threshold (16. März 2019)

Adi1 schrieb:


> weil hier 95% der uns unbekannten dunklen Materie gar nicht
> 
> einkalkuliert worden.



Die dunkle Materie macht vielleicht 35% aus.


----------



## RyzA (16. März 2019)

Der Rest ist dunkle Energie.

Aber ändert ja nichts an den Entfernungen und Größenskalen.


----------



## Adi1 (16. März 2019)

Egal,

ob jetzt dunkle Energie oder Materie,

wir haben jedoch keinen Schimmer davon,

woraus das bestehen sollte.


----------



## RyzA (16. März 2019)

Ändert aber auch nichts an der Struktur.


----------



## compisucher (16. März 2019)

Ich wäre vorsichtig, sowohl dunkle Energie als auch dunkle Materie als "gottgegeben" hin zu nehmen.

Es ist eine hypothetische Theorie, die auf Grund der derzeitigen Beobachtungen der beschleunigten Expansion des Universums erstellt wurde und nur einige Indizien bestätigen ein eventuelles Vorhandensein von dunkler Materie (z. B. Rotationsverhalten von Galaxien für das es aber auch andere Erklärungen gibt...).

Man bedenke, wenn die Messungen ferner Supernoväe nur eine Messungenauigkeit von 5% aufweisen würden, zerlegt sich die ganze Theorie ins Nirwana.
In der kompletten von  mir hierzu durchforsteten Fachliteratur wird i. d. R. einer Ungenauigkeit (je nach Autor) von 2-8% (!!!) gesprochen.
Es ist also derzeit schlichtweg ausschließlich wissenschaftlicher Konsens, dass es so sein könnte.

Leider werden "um die Ecke" Denker hier ein wenig mißachtet (Neil deGrasse Tyson), es könnte genauso sein, das wir uns derzeit in einer inflationären Phase des Universums befinden und es (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) pulst , sprich mal schneller und mal langsamer expandiert...

Es könnte ebenso sein, dass die komplette BigBäng-theorie, wonach >> 99% der ursprünglichen Materie und Antimaterie sich zerlegte, falsch ist und unser Universum noch viel größer und vor allem schwerer ist.
Dann sehen wir nämlich gerade die vollkommen logische Schlussfolgerung, dass das Universum mit immer größerer Geschwindigkeit expandiert.


----------



## RyzA (16. März 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Leider werden "um die Ecke" Denker hier ein wenig mißachtet (Neil deGrasse Tyson), es könnte genauso sein, das wir uns derzeit in einer inflationären Phase des Universums befinden und es (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) pulst , sprich mal schneller und mal langsamer expandiert...


Gibt es denn ein Indiz dafür das es wieder langsamer werden könnte?



> Es könnte ebenso sein, dass die komplette BigBäng-theorie, wonach >> 99% der ursprünglichen Materie und Antimaterie sich zerlegte, falsch ist und unser Universum noch viel größer und vor allem schwerer ist.
> Dann sehen wir nämlich gerade die vollkommen logische Schlussfolgerung, dass das Universum mit immer größerer Geschwindigkeit expandiert.


Aber wenn das Universum noch schwere wäre, müßte es dann nicht der (beschleunigten) Expansion entgegenwirken?
Oder meinst du mit "schwerer" das auch auf dunkle Energie bezogen?


----------



## compisucher (16. März 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Gibt es denn ein Indiz das es wieder langsamer werden könnte?


Nein, gibt es nicht, jedoch haben alle stimmige Beobachtungen vor der Vermessung von Supernovae in sehr fernen Galaxien mehr oder weniger festgestellt, dass das Universum gerade an der Kippe ist zwischen steady state und wieder zusammenziehen.
Wenn die grundsätzliche Annahme der Rotverschiebung fehlerbehaftet ist (was ich natürlich nicht weiss, es aber Hinweise gibt) passte schon nicht mehr und die eigentliche Messungenauigkeit kommt dann noch obendrauf...



Headcrash schrieb:


> Gibt es denn ein Indiz das es wieder langsamer werden könnte?
> Aber wenn das Universum noch schwere wäre, müßte es dann nicht der (beschleunigten) Expansion entgegenwirken?
> Oder meinst du mit "schwerer" das auch auf dunkle Energie bezogen?



Schwerer, größer, wenn unser Universum  hypothetisch 99% mehr Masse hat, dann passt gar nix mehr.

Ich weiss es nicht, ich fürchte nur, dass wir gedanklich uns derzeit in einer Sackgasse befinden und immer zusätzliche Hypothesen aufgestellt werden, die nicht beobachtbar sind und viel Kunstgriffe beinhalten (Inflation).
Ich "glaube", dass die Wahrheit einfacher strukturiert sein muss.
Die von mir beobachtbare Natur entschließt sich immer für den einfachen Weg ohne große Widerstände. Ich denke, dass gilt auch im ganz Großen.


----------



## RyzA (16. März 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Nein, gibt es nicht, jedoch haben alle stimmige Beobachtungen vor der Vermessung von Supernovae in sehr fernen Galaxien mehr oder weniger festgestellt, dass das Universum gerade an der Kippe ist zwischen steady state und wieder zusammenziehen.
> Wenn die grundsätzliche Annahme der Rotverschiebung fehlerbehaftet ist (was ich natürlich nicht weiss, es aber Hinweise gibt) passte schon nicht mehr und die eigentliche Messungenauigkeit kommt dann noch obendrauf...


Das würde natürlich einiges wieder auf den Kopf stellen. Weil wenn es stehen bleiben würde oder sich sogar zusammenziehen, nicht unendlich groß sein kann.



> Schwerer, größer, wenn unser Universum  hypothetisch 99% mehr Masse hat, dann passt gar nix mehr.
> 
> Ich weiss es nicht, ich fürchte nur, dass wir gedanklich uns derzeit in einer Sackgasse befinden und immer zusätzliche Hypothesen aufgestellt werden, die nicht beobachtbar sind und viel Kunstgriffe beinhalten (Inflation).
> Ich "glaube", dass die Wahrheit einfacher strukturiert sein muss.
> Die von mir beobachtbare Natur entschließt sich immer für den einfachen Weg ohne große Widerstände. Ich denke, dass gilt auch im ganz Großen.



Dann zitiere ich mal Adi



> "In Wahrheit wissen wir gar nichts"


----------



## compisucher (16. März 2019)

Da hat er vollkommen recht...


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ich wäre vorsichtig, sowohl dunkle Energie als auch dunkle Materie als "gottgegeben" hin zu nehmen.



Derzeit gibt es keine Hinweise darauf, dass die Annahme, dass es Dunkle Materie oder Dunkle Energie gibt, falsch ist.
Letztendlich sind das ja auch nur Platzhalter für etwas, das wir schlicht nicht verstehen.
Und es ist ja auch nicht so, dass es keine anderen Theorien gäbe, die man nicht versucht hätte -- ich erinnere da nur an Ermüdung des Lichts oder Körnung der Raumzeit -- aber bisher hat man diese Theorie immer falsifizieren können. 
Und nach derzeitigem Stand der Wissenschaft kennen wir nichts anderes, das Schwerkraft erzeugen kann außer eben Masse. Nur Massen bewegen Massen.



compisucher schrieb:


> Es ist eine hypothetische Theorie, die auf Grund der derzeitigen Beobachtungen der beschleunigten Expansion des Universums erstellt wurde und nur einige Indizien bestätigen ein eventuelles Vorhandensein von dunkler Materie (z. B. Rotationsverhalten von Galaxien für das es aber auch andere Erklärungen gibt...).



Jetzt bin ich mal neugierig. Welche anderen Erklärungen hast du denn? Nach den Kepler Gesetzen, die bei uns im Sonnensystem perfekt gelten, können nicht für die Milchstraße angewandt werden, weil sie schlicht nicht funktionieren. Was aber kann denn eine Galaxie mit einigen Billionen Sonnenmassen bewegen?



compisucher schrieb:


> Man bedenke, wenn die Messungen ferner Supernoväe nur eine Messungenauigkeit von 5% aufweisen würden, zerlegt sich die ganze Theorie ins Nirwana.
> In der kompletten von  mir hierzu durchforsteten Fachliteratur wird i. d. R. einer Ungenauigkeit (je nach Autor) von 2-8% (!!!) gesprochen.
> Es ist also derzeit schlichtweg ausschließlich wissenschaftlicher Konsens, dass es so sein könnte.



Du meinst Supernovae vom Typ A1 -- also thermodynamische Supernovae. Falls nicht jeder weiß, welchen Supernovae Typ du meinst.
Richtig. Diese Art Supernova wird gerne als "Standardkerze" verwendet. Mein weiß exakt, wie viel Energie frei gesetzt wird und weiß anhand der scheinbaren Helligkeit, wie weit diese Supernova entfernt ist.
Und man hat vor 20 Jahren (muss so Ende der 90er gewesen sein, wenn ich nicht irre) festgestellt, dass Supernovae dieses Typs offenbar eine Abweichung haben, je weiter sie entfernt sind. Ergo musste man eine Theorie entwickeln, die das erklären kann, denn man weiß eben exakt, wie viel Energie freigesetzt wird. Also wird jetzt mit der Ausdehnung der Raumzeit argumentiert, denn eine andere Erklärung kann man nach derzeitigen kosmologischen Modellen nicht finden. Die Raumzeit dehnt sich aus und die dunkle Energie ist dafür verantwortlich. Das widerspricht allerdings auch dem ersten Hauptsatz der Thermodynamik, der besagt, dass Energie weder vernichtet noch erschaffen werden kann. 



compisucher schrieb:


> Leider werden "um die Ecke" Denker hier ein wenig mißachtet (Neil deGrasse Tyson), es könnte genauso sein, das wir uns derzeit in einer inflationären Phase des Universums befinden und es (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) pulst , sprich mal schneller und mal langsamer expandiert...



Dafür gibt es aber keinerlei Hinweise.
Man kann viel annehmen und viele Theorien erstellen, aber es nützt nichts, wenn man sie nicht überprüfen kann oder es eben keinen Hinweis darauf gibt.



compisucher schrieb:


> Es könnte ebenso sein, dass die komplette BigBäng-theorie, wonach >> 99% der ursprünglichen Materie und Antimaterie sich zerlegte, falsch ist und unser Universum noch viel größer und vor allem schwerer ist.
> Dann sehen wir nämlich gerade die vollkommen logische Schlussfolgerung, dass das Universum mit immer größerer Geschwindigkeit expandiert.



Die Hintergrundstrahlung ist ein Indiz für die Big Bang Theorie. Die Steady State Theorie kann die Hintergrundstrahlung nicht erklären. Welche Theorie kann das noch?


----------



## RyzA (17. März 2019)

Ich schätze auch das die bisherigen Annahmen so richtig sind. Es gibt keine Kraft welche der beschleunigten Expansion entgegenwirkt. Und ich glaube das das Universum sich unendlich ausdehnt.
Da müssten schon handfeste Indizien kommen das es anders ist. Bevor ich dieses Bild verwerfe.


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich schätze auch das die bisherigen Annahmen so richtig sind. Es gibt keine Kraft welche der beschleunigten Expansion entgegenwirkt. Und ich glaube das das Universum sich unendlich ausdehnt.
> Da müssten schon handfeste Indizien kommen das es anders ist. Bevor ich dieses Bild verwerfe.



Das ist halt der Stand der aktuellen Wissenschaft. 
Wichtig ist es wohl zu ermitteln, was das jetzt sein soll, was wir als dunkle Materie oder dunkle Energie bezeichnen. Denn beide machen ja das exakte Gegenteil. Während die Dunkle Materie die leuchtende Materie einbettet, drückt die dunkle Energie die Materie auseinander. 
Interessant ist ja, dass die dunkle Energie erst seit 6 Milliarden Jahren wirkt, davor aber nicht in Erscheinung trat.
Woher kommt die dunkle Energie also?


----------



## compisucher (17. März 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich mal neugierig. Welche anderen Erklärungen hast du denn? Nach den Kepler Gesetzen, die bei uns im Sonnensystem perfekt gelten, können nicht für die Milchstraße angewandt werden, weil sie schlicht nicht funktionieren. Was aber kann denn eine Galaxie mit einigen Billionen Sonnenmassen bewegen?


Es geht nicht um die Bewegung, sondern um den Massengehalt der Galaxie, die Geschwindigkeit der Rotation passt nicht zur beobachtbaren Masse.
Bei der Andromedagalaxie im Übrigen bis auf fehlende 15% schon...
Ist jetzt nur verwunderlich, warum ausgerechnet in unserer Galaxie 70% fehlen sollen.

Ich will ja die "dunkle Materie nicht völlig in Abrede stellen, nur kann es aber auch ganz andere Massen geben.
Siehe unten, wir rechnen immer nur mit der gemessenen kosm. Hintergrundstrahlung auf die masse des ges. Universums.
Es ist der einzige Wert, der halbwegs überall gleich messbar ist.
Ein Messungenauigkeit hier von 1 Millionstel Kelvin bedeutet die doppelte Größe des Universums...




Threshold schrieb:


> Die Hintergrundstrahlung ist ein Indiz für die Big Bang Theorie. Die Steady State Theorie kann die Hintergrundstrahlung nicht erklären. Welche Theorie kann das noch?



Den Big-Bang stelle ich nicht in Frage, die 1. kosm. Inflation schon.
Kannst du selbst nachlesen, wenn die AM-M-Zerstrahlung nicht stattgefunden hätte und das Universum die dann deutlich größere Ausdehnung hätte, würde die kosm. Hintergrundstrahlung EXAKT damit korrelieren und nicht, wie derzeit eine (nicht erklärbare) 2% Abweichung zur Theorie mit der dunklen Energie haben... 
Allerdings Hinkefuß beid er Theorie: die Hochrechnung hierzu basiert logischer Weise auf die einzige Information die wir haben - die kosm. Hintergrundstrahlung


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um die Bewegung, sondern um den Massengehalt der Galaxie, die Geschwindigkeit der Rotation passt nicht zur beobachtbaren Masse.
> Bei der Andromedagalaxie im Übrigen bis auf fehlende 15% schon...
> Ist jetzt nur verwunderlich, warum ausgerechnet in unserer Galaxie 70% fehlen sollen.



Du kannst dir jede Galaxie anschauen. Die leuchtende Materie kann die Bewegung der Galaxie nicht erklären. Es muss also etwas geben, dass ebenfalls eine Kraft ausübt.
Und wir haben aktuell nur eine Theorie, die die Gravitation beschreibt. Und diese Theorie ist dazu noch sehr gut, denn seit 100 Jahren versuchen alle möglichen Wissenschaftler, diese Theorie irgendwie zu einem Fehler zu "überreden", aber bisher sind alle Vorhersagen richtig eingetroffen und alle Messungen und Beobachtungen bestätigen diese Theorie.
Nur Massen können Massen bewegen.
Die Frage ist also -- können wir einen Teilchenbeschleuniger bauen, der so viel Energie liefern kann, dass wir damit die dunkle Materie nachweisen können?
Blöd ist halt, dass die dunkle Materie nicht elektromagnetisch wechselwirkt. Oder wir haben einfach noch keine Messinstrumente, die genau genug sind, um doch eine Wechselwirkung -- so klein sie auch sein mag -- zu messen. 
Ich persönlich gehe aber davon aus, dass das nur eine Frage der Zeit ist, bis wir einen Nachweise für die dunkle Materie haben.
Genauso wie ich davon ausgehe, dass das auch nur eine Frage der Zeit ist, bis wir in unserer Galaxie einen Planeten finden, der Ozon in seiner Atmosphäre hat.



compisucher schrieb:


> Ich will ja die "dunkle Materie nicht völlig in Abrede stellen, nur kann es aber auch ganz andere Massen geben.
> Siehe unten, wir rechnen immer nur mit der gemessenen kosm. Hintergrundstrahlung auf die masse des ges. Universums.
> Es ist der einzige Wert, der halbwegs überall gleich messbar ist.
> Ein Messungenauigkeit hier von 1 Millionstel Kelvin bedeutet die doppelte Größe des Universums...



Klar, es kann Teilchen geben, die wir schlicht noch nicht entdeckt haben. Aus dem einfachen Grund, weil die Teilchenbeschleuniger nicht die Leistungsfähigkeit haben, diese Teilchen nachweisen zu können.
Das gleiche gilt ja auch für die Vereinheitlichung der vier Kräfte. Wir haben die elektromagnetische und die schwache Wechselwirkung schon vereinen können.
Es gibt ja Überlegungen, dass es noch eine fünfte fundamentale Kraft geben soll, die wir nur noch nicht entdeckt haben.



compisucher schrieb:


> Den Big-Bang stelle ich nicht in Frage, die 1. kosm. Inflation schon.
> Kannst du selbst nachlesen, wenn die AM-M-Zerstrahlung nicht stattgefunden hätte und das Universum die dann deutlich größere Ausdehnung hätte, würde die kosm. Hintergrundstrahlung EXAKT damit korrelieren und nicht, wie derzeit eine (nicht erklärbare) 2% Abweichung zur Theorie mit der dunklen Energie haben...
> Allerdings Hinkefuß beid er Theorie: die Hochrechnung hierzu basiert logischer Weise auf die einzige Information die wir haben - die kosm. Hintergrundstrahlung



Du kannst viele Fragen stellen. Wieso hat 1 von 1 Milliarde Teilchen den Zerstrahlungsprozess "überlebt"?
Gibt es im Universum größere Mengen Anti Materie? Gibt es Sterne aus Anti Teilchen? Sehen können wir das vermutlich nicht, da das Photon ja sein eigenes Anti Teilchen ist.
Ein weiterer Punkt für die Theorie ist ja die Entstehung der Elemente selbst -- also Wasserstoff und Helium. Diese beiden Elemente sind während des Urknalls entstanden. Weitere Elemente nicht, dafür war das Universum schon wieder zu kalt.
Ich selbst finde die Frage nach den Quarks ja ebenso interessant. Die Materie, die wir kennen, besteht aus zwei Quarks, Elektronen und Neutrinos. Mehr braucht es nicht.
Gefunden hat man aber unzählige Elementarteilchen. Darunter noch 4 weitere Quarks. Diese 4 Quarks gibt es -- aber wofür sind sie da? Vielleicht ist das Top Quark ja Bestandteil der dunklen Materie, durch einen Prozess, den wir noch nicht verstehen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. März 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Derzeit gibt es keine Hinweise darauf, dass die Annahme, dass es Dunkle Materie oder Dunkle Energie gibt, falsch ist.



Es gibt auch keinerlei Hinweise darauf, dass die Annahme "Gott" falsch ist. Deswegen ist aber nicht zwingend richtig. Und das derzeitige Bild vom Kosmos folgt auf alle Fälle eher Crabtree denn Occam, da muss ich compisucher recht geben.


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es gibt auch keinerlei Hinweise darauf, dass die Annahme "Gott" falsch ist. Deswegen ist aber nicht zwingend richtig. Und das derzeitige Bild vom Kosmos folgt auf alle Fälle eher Crabtree denn Occam, da muss ich compisucher recht geben.



Tja, das Problem ist aber, dass es derzeit keine bessere Theorie gibt.
Und darauf kommt es an -- man entwickelt Hypothesen und schaut nach, wie sie sich mit dem, was man misst oder beobachtet, decken.
Und wie gesagt, letztendlich sind die beiden Begriffe nur Platzhalter. Mehr nicht.


----------



## Adi1 (18. März 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Frage ist also -- können wir einen Teilchenbeschleuniger bauen, der so viel Energie liefern kann, dass wir damit die dunkle Materie nachweisen können?
> Blöd ist halt, dass die dunkle Materie nicht elektromagnetisch wechselwirkt. Oder wir haben einfach noch keine Messinstrumente, die genau genug sind, um doch eine Wechselwirkung -- so klein sie auch sein mag -- zu messen.
> Ich persönlich gehe aber davon aus, dass das nur eine Frage der Zeit ist, bis wir einen Nachweise für die dunkle Materie haben.
> Genauso wie ich davon ausgehe, dass das auch nur eine Frage der Zeit ist, bis wir in unserer Galaxie einen Planeten finden, der Ozon in seiner Atmosphäre hat.



Solch ein Teilchenbeschleuniger wäre gar nicht finanzierbar,

und technisch gar nicht machbar.

Wenn man nicht weiß, wonach man suchen soll,
wird es auch keine Messgeräte geben. 

Ozon ist noch lange kein Kriterium,
damit solche Flachzangen, wie uns, noch einmal existieren.


----------



## Threshold (18. März 2019)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Solch ein Teilchenbeschleuniger wäre gar nicht finanzierbar,
> 
> und technisch gar nicht machbar.



Man hat die Leistung des LHC am Cern ja weiter erhöht und ist inzwischen bei wenigen km/s unterhalb der Lichtgeschwindigkeit. Da geht also noch was.



Adi1 schrieb:


> Wenn man nicht weiß, wonach man suchen soll,
> wird es auch keine Messgeräte geben.



Man hat die Quarks vorhergesagt und schließlich auch gefunden.
Ebenso wie man Anti Materie vorhergesagt und gefunden hat.



Adi1 schrieb:


> Ozon ist noch lange kein Kriterium,
> damit solche Flachzangen, wie uns, noch einmal existieren.



Ozon ist der Beleg für freien Sauerstoff in der Atmosphäre eines Planeten und derzeit gibt es nur ein Erklärung für freien Sauerstoff in der Atmosphäre -- Lebewesen, die ihn permanent erzeugen.


----------



## Adi1 (18. März 2019)

Es geht nicht nur um die Geschwindigkeit solcher Teilchenbeschleuniger,

sondern um die Energie. 

Quarks haben aber mit Antimaterie soviel gemeinsam,
wie der Fusspilz meiner Oma,
und den Mondphasen. 

Richtig,
Sauerstoff ist für unser Leben existentiell,

das bedeuted aber nicht, dass er auf anderen Planeten auch zwangsläufig vorhanden sein muss,

ohne das sich da Lebensformen entwickelt haben könnten.


----------



## Threshold (18. März 2019)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Es geht nicht nur um die Geschwindigkeit solcher Teilchenbeschleuniger,
> 
> sondern um die Energie.



Ja, mehr Energie. Die steckst du ja rein. Deswegen wird der LHC auch wieder ausgebaut. Das dauert bis 2025.



Adi1 schrieb:


> Quarks haben aber mit Antimaterie soviel gemeinsam,
> wie der Fusspilz meiner Oma,
> und den Mondphasen.



Es geht um Elementarteilchen. 



Adi1 schrieb:


> Richtig,
> Sauerstoff ist für unser Leben existentiell,
> 
> das bedeuted aber nicht, dass er auf anderen Planeten auch zwangsläufig vorhanden sein muss,
> ...



Das Leben auf der Erde muss sich ja ohne Sauerstoff entwickelt haben. Geht ja nicht anders, da der Sauerstoff ja erst mit der Photosynthese entstand.
Erst als Bakterien das Sonnenlicht nutzen konnten um Zucker zu bilden, blieb Sauerstoff als Abfallprodukt übrig.
Der freie Sauerstoff hat dann alles angesprungen, was nicht bei drei auf den Bäumen war. 
Was denkst du denn, wo der ganze Sand herkommt?  
Das ist oxidiertes Silizium.
Alles ist oxidiert und als eben alles oxidiert ist, reicherte sich der Sauerstoff in der Atmosphäre an und von da an explodierte das Leben, denn die Oxydation liefert nun mal eine Menge Energie und erst dadurch war es möglich komplexe Lebewesen zu bilden.
Wenn man also Ozon finden sollte, weiß man, dass es dort freien Sauerstoff gibt. Freie Sauerstoff entsteht aber nicht einfach so. Es gibt keinen Vorgang, der freien Sauerstoff permanent erzeugt. Nach aktuellem Stand können das nur Lebewesen machen.
Ergo würde es bedeutet, dass es auf so einem Planeten Lebewesen geben muss. Zumindest eben Einzeller, die Photosynthese betreiben, wie es auf der Erde auch angefangen hat.


----------



## Adi1 (18. März 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Leben auf der Erde muss sich ja ohne Sauerstoff entwickelt haben. Geht ja nicht anders, da der Sauerstoff ja erst mit der Photosynthese entstand.
> Erst als Bakterien das Sonnenlicht nutzen konnten um Zucker zu bilden, blieb Sauerstoff als Abfallprodukt übrig.
> Der freie Sauerstoff hat dann alles angesprungen, was nicht bei drei auf den Bäumen war.
> Was denkst du denn, wo der ganze Sand herkommt?
> ...



Diese Thematik wurde schon mal vor zig Seiten angesprochen. 

Eher ist eine Anwesenheit von Wasser in flüssiger Form wichtiger.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. März 2019)

Es geht nicht darum, dass Sauerstoff für Leben wichtig ist. Es gibt zahlreiche Beispiele, die das Gegenteil belegen. Aber umgekehrt gibt es kein einziges Beispiel für Sauerstoff in großen Mengen ohne Leben. Das heißt wenn ein Planet große Mengen molekularen Sauerstoffs in der Athmosphäre hat, ist dass ein sehr deutliches Zeichen dafür, dass es auf ihm Leben gibt. Sein Nachbar ganz ohne O2 mag genauso viel Leben haben - möglicherweise aber eben auch nicht. Für O2 und erst recht O3 ohne Leben müsste es aber entweder verdammt merkwürdige, katalytische, anorganische Strukturen und hohe Energiedichten auf dem Planeten geben oder einen akuten Mangel an potentiellen Reaktionspartnern. Und Sauerstoff reagiert mit beinahe allem, auf dem Planet müssten große Teile des Periodenssystems, insbesondere dessen obere Hälfte fehlen respektive im Verhältnis zum Sauerstoff extrem selten sein, damit noch massenhaft freies O2 übrig bleibt. So ein Missverhältnis in der Elementverteilung wäre aber seinerseits ein Zeichen für Leben, denn die kannst du mit uns bekannten astrophysikalischen Prozessen nicht erklären und gerichteter interplanetarer Transport würde nun wirklich hochentwickeltes Leben erfordern.


----------



## Threshold (18. März 2019)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Diese Thematik wurde schon mal vor zig Seiten angesprochen.
> 
> Eher ist eine Anwesenheit von Wasser in flüssiger Form wichtiger.



Du brauchst immer eine Kombination.
Wasser in flüssiger form ist ein sehr gutes Lösungsmittel für organische Chemie.
Und da Wasser bei moderaten Temperaturen flüssig ist, hast du auch eine Chemie, die entsprechend schnell ist -- also relativ.
Das Leben könnte sich also in 2-3 Milliarden Jahren entwickeln -- also innerhalb der Zeit, die ein durchschnittlicher Stern von einer Sonnenmasse Strahlung abgibt.
Die Venus hat hier einfach Pech gehabt. Sie hat kein Wasser bekommen und konnte so nicht das CO2 aus der Atmosphäre waschen, wie es die Erde konnte.
Kann aber auch sein, dass die Venus zwar schon Wasser bekam, das aber verdunstete und vom Sonnenwind weggeblasen wurde, als die Strahlungsleistung der Sonne anstieg.
So genau wird man das wohl nie erfahren.
Ebenso hat die Erde Glück gehabt, dass sie zum Anfang der Entstehung nicht vom Schwesterplaneten zerstört wurde, als sich der Mond bildete und die Rotation der Erde stabilisierte.
Alles zufällige Ereignisse. Durchaus möglich, dass sich Leben auch ohne Mond entwickelt hätte, aber bei einem 10 Stunden Tag gäbe es deutlich stärkere Winde als heute.


----------



## RyzA (19. März 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ebenso hat die Erde Glück gehabt, dass sie zum Anfang der Entstehung nicht vom Schwesterplaneten zerstört wurde, als sich der Mond bildete und die Rotation der Erde stabilisierte.
> Alles zufällige Ereignisse. Durchaus möglich, dass sich Leben auch ohne Mond entwickelt hätte, aber bei einem 10 Stunden Tag gäbe es deutlich stärkere Winde als heute.


Ich glaube nicht das dann hier Leben enstanden wäre. Die Temperaturunterschiede und Schwankungen wären zu krass.


----------



## Threshold (19. März 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das dann hier Leben enstanden wäre. Die Temperaturunterschiede und Schwankungen wären zu krass.



Leben entstanden würde ich zu 100% annehmen. Aber ob auch komplexes Leben länger überdauert hätte, ist eine andere Frage.
Es gibt vermutlich Millionen Planeten, auf denen es Einzeller gibt, aber eben nicht mehr.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. März 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das dann hier Leben enstanden wäre. Die Temperaturunterschiede und Schwankungen wären zu krass.



Bei einer schnelleren Rotation wären die Bedingungen für die Entstehung von Leben sogar günstiger weil stabiler. Nicht zwingend an der Oberfläche, weil die stärkere Corioliskraft möglicherweise für ungünstigere Windsysteme gesorgt hätten, aber das Leben ist ja auch nicht an der Oberfläche entstanden. Und wenige mm unter der Erd- respektive wenige dutzend Zentimeter und der Wasseroberfläche ist die Windwirkung in vielen Teilen der Welt sowieso nahe null, aber es gibt weiterhin Temperatur- und vor allem Lichtunterschiede zwischen Tag und Nacht. Je kürzer die beiden sind, desto leichter lassen sich diese Wechsel anorganisch oder im weiteren Verlauf auch biologisch abpuffern und desto geringer sind die Belastungen für entstehendes Leben/die Gefahr, dass es gleich wieder zerstört wird.

Bezüglich Venus: Afaik ist CO2 nach heutigem Wissensstand kein bedeutender Bestandteil protoplanetarer Scheiben und die Venus liegt in einem Bereich, in dem Wasser ohne Treibhauseffekt flüssig wäre. Genaugenommen müsste sie da sogar leicht bessere Bedingungen bieten als die Erde selbst. Aber irgendwann im Laufe ihrer Entwicklung hat sich das CO2 eben gebildet und einen durchgehenden Treibhauseffekt ausgelöst; die vermutete Kollision mit einem anderen Planeten respektive die heutige Rotations-nicht-geschwindigkeit gelten als gute Kandidaten. Und danach war es essig mit Bedingungen für Leben, wie wir es kennen, denn eine ausreichend dicke/druckausübende Athmosphäre für flüssiges Wasser bei DEN Temperaturen müsste die Venus eine vielfach größere Masse haben und afaik kennen wir keine ähnlich polaren Verbindungen, die einen höheren Schmelzpunkt als Wasser haben. (Weiß nicht, ob überhaupt jemand danach gesucht hat. In Gegenrichtung gibt es aber eine ganze Menge bekannter Kandidaten.)


----------



## compisucher (20. März 2019)

Es gibt zum derzeitigen zustand der Venus eine recht interessante Theorie.
Dass nämlich bei dem gemutmaßten Erde-Mond-Szenario, eine Art Proto-marsgroßer Körper trifft auf eine Proto-Erde mit ca. 20 % weniger Masse als heute und daraus entstehen Erde und Mond, eigentlich Masse übrig geblieben ist.
Immerhin so viel, dass sie ca. der Masse von Io entsprechen würde.
Computersimulationen haben mit immerhin 70% Trefferwahrscheinlichkeit ein Szenario ergeben, dass eine solcher übrig gebliebener Körper auf die Venus getroffen war und aus einem erfreulichen 12-15 h Tag die quasi Nichtrotation und und letztlich auch den Ausstoß von CO2 generiert hat.

Des einen Freud, des anderen Leid...


----------



## Threshold (20. März 2019)

Es gibt ja auch die Theorie, dass der Jupiter ins Innere des Sonnensystems gewandert ist, die Venus umgedreht hat und vom Saturn wieder herausgezogen wurde.
Interessant ist ja die Tatsache, dass inzwischen schon einige Planetensysteme gefunden wurden, bei denen ein Gasriese nah den Stern umkreist.
Entstanden kann der Gasriese dort aber nicht. Er muss dahin gewandert sein. Das wäre auch bei uns so passiert, wenn der Saturn den Jupiter nicht wieder herausgezogen hätte.


----------



## compisucher (20. März 2019)

Yepp, kenne ich, trifft auch auf den Saturn zu - soweit die Annahme.
Man versucht m. E. die Häufung von sog. Supererden im habitablen Bereich eines Sternes zu erklären.
Derzeitige Indizien deuten darauf hin, dass die Erde für ihre relative Umlaufbahn zu klein ist und hier bei extrasolaren Systemen primär eben Supererden beobachtet werden.


----------



## Threshold (20. März 2019)

Das größte Problem ist aber eigentlich der Mars. Den dürfte es gar nicht geben.
Zumindest nach gängigen Computer Modellen. Dabei ist nie ein so kleiner Planet entstanden.
Tja, unser Sonnensystem hat so seine Eigenheiten und erklären kann man das alles noch nicht so genau. 
Ist ja auch das Problem -- es ist nur 1x passiert und niemand war dabei.


----------



## Adi1 (20. März 2019)

Zur Zeit der Entstehung unseres Sonnensystems waren wohl auch mal "vagabundierende" Objekte

relativ nah unterwegs,

welche das damals noch nicht stabile System gestört haben.


----------



## Threshold (20. März 2019)

Es gibt ja Sternentstehungsgebiete, die man beobachtet. Ist schon erstaunlich, was da so los ist.


----------



## Adi1 (20. März 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Es gibt ja Sternentstehungsgebiete, die man beobachtet. Ist schon erstaunlich, was da so los ist.



Ja,

da versagen unsere Computermodelle total.


----------



## Threshold (20. März 2019)

Adi1 schrieb:


> da versagen unsere Computermodelle total.



Ich glaube, da gibt es noch gar keine Computermodelle.
Ein Stern kann nur dann entstehen, wenn das Gas sehr kalt ist. Heißes Gas verdichtet sich nicht zu einem Stern.
Und Gas kann nur dann abkühlen, wenn es elektromagnetisch wechselwirken kann.


----------



## RyzA (20. März 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bei einer schnelleren Rotation wären die Bedingungen für die Entstehung von Leben sogar günstiger weil stabiler. Nicht zwingend an der Oberfläche, weil die stärkere Corioliskraft möglicherweise für ungünstigere Windsysteme gesorgt hätten, aber das Leben ist ja auch nicht an der Oberfläche entstanden. Und wenige mm unter der Erd- respektive wenige dutzend Zentimeter und der Wasseroberfläche ist die Windwirkung in vielen Teilen der Welt sowieso nahe null, aber es gibt weiterhin Temperatur- und vor allem Lichtunterschiede zwischen Tag und Nacht. Je kürzer die beiden sind, desto leichter lassen sich diese Wechsel anorganisch oder im weiteren Verlauf auch biologisch abpuffern und desto geringer sind die Belastungen für entstehendes Leben/die Gefahr, dass es gleich wieder zerstört wird.


Es geht um die Stabilisierung der Erdachse durch den Mond. Die Erde würde sonst rum "eiern" und das würde zu krasse Temperaturunterschieden innerhalb kürzester Zeiträume führen. Ich glaube nicht das dabei Leben hätte entstehen können. Auch nicht im Wasser.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. März 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Es gibt ja auch die Theorie, dass der Jupiter ins Innere des Sonnensystems gewandert ist, die Venus umgedreht hat und vom Saturn wieder herausgezogen wurde.
> Interessant ist ja die Tatsache, dass inzwischen schon einige Planetensysteme gefunden wurden, bei denen ein Gasriese nah den Stern umkreist.
> Entstanden kann der Gasriese dort aber nicht. Er muss dahin gewandert sein. Das wäre auch bei uns so passiert, wenn der Saturn den Jupiter nicht wieder herausgezogen hätte.



Nennen diese Theorien auch irgend einen Anlass, dass respektive eine Erklärung wie ein Planet zweimal rasch seine Umlaufbahn ändern und danach wieder eine stabile einnehmen soll??




Threshold schrieb:


> Das größte Problem ist aber eigentlich der Mars. Den dürfte es gar nicht geben.
> Zumindest nach gängigen Computer Modellen. Dabei ist nie ein so kleiner Planet entstanden.
> Tja, unser Sonnensystem hat so seine Eigenheiten und erklären kann man das alles noch nicht so genau.
> Ist ja auch das Problem -- es ist nur 1x passiert und niemand war dabei.



Naja. Der Mars hat halt seinen großen Bruder eingeschaltet. Eigentlich ist er so klein, dass er von einem anderen Planeten mit Umlaufbahn z.B. auf Höhe des Asteroidengürtels hätte fertig gemacht werden müssen. Nur hatte besagter Bully eine unschöne Begenung mit Mr. Jupiter...




Headcrash schrieb:


> Es geht um die Stabilisierung der Erdachse durch den Mond. Die Erde würde sonst rum "eiern" und das würde zu krasse Temperaturunterschieden innerhalb kürzester Zeiträume führen. Ich glaube nicht das dabei Leben hätte entstehen können. Auch nicht im Wasser.



Achso. Da habe ich "schneller" missverstanden. Starke Änderungen der Bahnneigung wären in der Tat ein Problem gewesen und hätten die Entstehung von Leben außerhalb tiefliegender Gebiete mit vulkanisch-chemischer Energiequelle unmöglich machen können. Allerdings frage ich mich immer, was für eine Torkelei da erwartet wird. Der Mars hat praktisch gar keinen Mond und trotzdem ausreichend stabile Klimazonen und Merkur schlägt meines Wissens nach auch keine Salti.


----------



## RyzA (20. März 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Allerdings frage ich mich immer, was für eine Torkelei da erwartet wird. Der Mars hat praktisch gar keinen Mond und trotzdem ausreichend stabile Klimazonen und Merkur schlägt meines Wissens nach auch keine Salti.


Ich habe mal eine Computeranimation dazu gesehen in einer Wissenschaftssendung. Das sah schon heftig aus.


----------



## Adi1 (21. März 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ein Stern kann nur dann entstehen, wenn das Gas sehr kalt ist. Heißes Gas verdichtet sich nicht zu einem Stern.
> Und Gas kann nur dann abkühlen, wenn es elektromagnetisch wechselwirken kann.



Richtig,

und gigantisch große Staubwolken sind notwendig,

damit ein zukünftiger Stern überhaupt erst mal die benötigte Masse zur Zündung der Kernfusion erreicht.

Vorsichtigen Schätzungen zufolge,

haben diese eine Ausdehnung von rund 300 Lj.


----------



## Threshold (21. März 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nennen diese Theorien auch irgend einen Anlass, dass respektive eine Erklärung wie ein Planet zweimal rasch seine Umlaufbahn ändern und danach wieder eine stabile einnehmen soll??



Zuerst entstanden im Sonnensystem die Gasplaneten. Das hat rund 20 Millionen Jahre gedauert. Da das System aber noch voll von Gasen, Partikeln und alles mögliche war, verlor Jupiter Bahndrehimpuls und wanderten näher zum Stern hin. Dabei hat Jupiter alles weggefegt, was in seinem Weg lag. Durch Bahnresonanz hingehen gelangt es Saturn, den Jupiter wieder von der Sonne wegzuziehen, sodass sie ihre heutige Position einnehmen konnten. Die Gesteinsplaneten sind während der Wanderung Jupiters entstanden. Bei anderen Planetensystemen zeigt sich, dass dort nur ein großer Gasriese ist. Es war also kein zweiter großer Gasriese dabei, der durch Bahnresonanz des ersten wieder vom Stern hätte wegziehen können. Daher ist der Gasriese so nah an seinen Stern geraten. Daher gibt es viele Planetensysteme, wo ein Gasriese seinen Stern sehr nah umkreist. Wir hatten schlicht Glück gehabt, da wir den Saturn haben.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Naja. Der Mars hat halt seinen großen Bruder eingeschaltet. Eigentlich ist er so klein, dass er von einem anderen Planeten mit Umlaufbahn z.B. auf Höhe des Asteroidengürtels hätte fertig gemacht werden müssen. Nur hatte besagter Bully eine unschöne Begenung mit Mr. Jupiter...



Der Mars ist deswegen entstanden, weil Jupiter nach innen gewandert ist. So zumindest die Theorie, auch wenn die Computermodelle das bisher noch nicht im Detail gezeigt haben. Man muss halt noch mehr forschen um sagen zu können, wie die Anfangsbedingungen genau waren.
Der Asteroidengürtel jedenfalls ist viel zu klein. Das sind nicht mal die Reste eines Planeten, höchstens eines Mondes.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Achso. Da habe ich "schneller" missverstanden. Starke Änderungen der Bahnneigung wären in der Tat ein Problem gewesen und hätten die Entstehung von Leben außerhalb tiefliegender Gebiete mit vulkanisch-chemischer Energiequelle unmöglich machen können. Allerdings frage ich mich immer, was für eine Torkelei da erwartet wird. Der Mars hat praktisch gar keinen Mond und trotzdem ausreichend stabile Klimazonen und Merkur schlägt meines Wissens nach auch keine Salti.



Der Mars torkelt deutlich stärker als die Erde. die Achse des Mars verändert sich ständig. Aktuell ist sie um 25 Grad geneigt. Sie war aber auch schon mal um über 60 Grad geneigt.
Der Merkur ist deutlich näher an der Sonne. Es ist schon abzusehen, wann der Merkur eine gebundene Rotation einnehmen wird. Da spielt es keine Rolle, ob sich die Achse mal mehr oder weniger neigt.


----------



## Adi1 (22. März 2019)

Ihr diskutiert einfach zuviel,

wie das alles entstanden sein könnte. 

Seht Euch das erstmal in Natura an,

das ist schon atemberaubend.


----------



## RyzA (22. März 2019)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Ihr diskutiert einfach zuviel,
> 
> wie das alles entstanden sein könnte.


Dafür ist dieser Thread ja da.


----------



## Adi1 (22. März 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Dafür ist dieser Thread ja da.



Selbstverständlich,

aber was ist besser als selber mal zu gucken?

Erst mal gucken, und danach Fragen stellen.


----------



## compisucher (24. März 2019)

Interessant:
Daten des Teilchenbeschleunigers LHC belegen Abweichungen im Zerfallsverhalten Asymmetrie von Materie und Antimaterie nachgewiesen - scinexx | Das Wissensmagazin


----------



## Adi1 (25. März 2019)

Das ist schon sehr interessant. 

Auch wenn ich jetzt nur ca. 30% davon verstanden habe.


----------



## compisucher (25. März 2019)

Es geht in die Richtung, die ich insgeheim (aber nur intuitiv) ein wenig vermute...

Dass wir nämlich nicht nach ominöser, abstrakt hergeleiteter dunkler Materie suchen müssen, sondern nach Antimaterie und dass die sich nicht beim Urknall zerstrahlt hat, sondern noch da ist.
Somit unser Universum viel größer und viel schwerer ist, als bisher angenommen und dass gar keine "sichtbare" Masse fehlt, sondern unser Umrechnungsmaßstab falsch ist.

Die festgestellte Asymmetrie bewegt sich zwars noch sehr knapp  innerhalb der Unschärfe des heutigen Standardmodells, aber es ist die allererste Messung überhaupt und mutmaßlich noch fehlerbehaftet.
Nur wenige 1/100 % oberhalb dürfen die Kosmologen von 0 anfangen...


----------



## RyzA (25. März 2019)

Wenn Antimaterie eine negative Masse hätte, könnte man vielleicht auch die Expansion des Universums damit erklären.
Aber die wird ja der dunklen Energie zugeschrieben, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe.


----------



## compisucher (25. März 2019)

Nee, keine negative Masse.

Antimaterie – Wikipedia

Lese bitte mal den Abschnitt: Antimaterie im Universum

dann weist du, was ich meine.
es wurde keine "Strahlung = Beweis bisher gefunden, das die postulierte Annihilation = ein großer Teil der Masse von Materie und Antimaterie hätte sich gleich zu Beginn "zerstrahlt" gefunden...
Wenn dem so ist, wäre unser Universum massemäßig um 99% größer...


----------



## RyzA (25. März 2019)

Aber irgendetwas muß ja der Gravitation entgegenwirken.
Also einen abstoßenden Effekt auf den Raum haben. Sonst würde das Universum sich ja nicht beschleunigt ausdehnen.
Und wenn die Masse 99% größer wäre, dann wäre es ja noch schwieriger.


----------



## compisucher (25. März 2019)

Ich werfe mal provkativ in den Raum:
Wenn unser Universum viel schwerer ist als gedacht, stimmen unsere Messungen schlichtweg nicht.
Das ganze Thema dunkle Energie und Masse kam ja als theoretisches Konstrukt auf, weil wir "plötzlich" feststellen, dass sich das Universum "scheinbar" beschleunigt ausdehnt...
Nur weil alle Wissenschaftler derzeit glauben, dass das theoretische Modell (ohne bisherigen eindeutigen Beweis) stimmt, muss es nicht heissen, das es richtig ist.


----------



## RyzA (25. März 2019)

Das würde alles auf den Kopf stellen.

Für den Urknall sprechen meines Wissens ja nur die kosmische Hintergrundstrahlung und die Expansion. Aber wenn das auch nicht mehr stimmt... dann müssen sie sich was anderes ausdenken.
Es bleibt spannend!


----------



## Threshold (25. März 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Dass wir nämlich nicht nach ominöser, abstrakt hergeleiteter dunkler Materie suchen müssen, sondern nach Antimaterie und dass die sich nicht beim Urknall zerstrahlt hat, sondern noch da ist.
> Somit unser Universum viel größer und viel schwerer ist, als bisher angenommen und dass gar keine "sichtbare" Masse fehlt, sondern unser Umrechnungsmaßstab falsch ist.



Anti Materie wechselwirkt aber genauso wie Materie mit Strahlung. Wir beobachten aber keine Strahlung.


----------



## compisucher (25. März 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Anti Materie wechselwirkt aber genauso wie Materie mit Strahlung. Wir beobachten aber keine Strahlung.



Richtig, eigentlich müsste man Annihilation noch heute beobachten, quasi in den "Randgebieten" oder in der Vergangenheit um präzise zu sein - beobachtet man aber nicht = indirekter Hinweis, dass keine Antimaterie in nennenswertem Umfang in unserem beobachtbaren Universum vorhanden ist...

Allerdings ist m. W. die vorhandene Hintergrundstrahlung nicht die theoretisch errechnete, wenn die Annihilation statt gefunden hätte - es fehlt was und zwars die Kleinigkeit von 99x mehr Restenergie...

Stellt sich nu die Frage, wohin ist die Zerstahlungsgenergie "gegangen" = Dunkle Energie???
Oder wenn die Zerstrahlung nicht statt gefunden hat = Wo ist die Antimaterie.

Die Antwort könnte hier sein, weitgehend unbeachtet und direkt vor unserer Nase und mit meinen Überlegungen deckungsgleich:
AMS auf der ISS: All-Experiment findet Antimaterie im UEberschuss - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. März 2019)

Mal wieder ein neues Thema mit bedingtem Themenzusammenhang zum Forum, zumindest wenn man Smartphonelinsen mit dazu nimmt oder an optische Schnittstellen denkt. Eine neue Art von flacxhen Linsen wird gerade entwicklelt:

*Wie dünn kann eine Linse sein?*
Physiker wollen herkömmlichen Glaslinsen mit 1000-mal flacheren Bauteilen Konkurrenz machen. 
Metallinsen: Wie duenn kann eine Linse sein? - Spektrum der Wissenschaft


----------



## Adi1 (26. März 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Mal wieder ein neues Thema mit bedingtem Themenzusammenhang zum Forum, zumindest wenn man Smartphonelinsen mit dazu nimmt oder an optische Schnittstellen denkt. Eine neue Art von flacxhen Linsen wird gerade entwicklelt:
> 
> *Wie dünn kann eine Linse sein?*
> Physiker wollen herkömmlichen Glaslinsen mit 1000-mal flacheren Bauteilen Konkurrenz machen.
> Metallinsen: Wie duenn kann eine Linse sein? - Spektrum der Wissenschaft



Das Problem ist nur, 

die Dinger werden immer ein größeres Gewicht haben,

als herkömmliche Spiegel-Teleskope. 

Und von der Farbechtheit,

reden wir mal gar nicht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. März 2019)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nur,
> 
> die Dinger werden immer ein größeres Gewicht haben,
> 
> ...


Es ging mir um Linsen für Smartphones, um kleiner zu bauen, um Wärmebildkameras, deren einkristalllinsen horrendes Geld kosten und um optische Schnittstellen in Rechnern. Klar, für Teleskope ist das nix.


----------



## Adi1 (26. März 2019)

Die Zeit der Smartphones neigt sich

eh zum Ende.


----------



## RyzA (26. März 2019)

Es neigt sich alles zum Ende!


----------



## compisucher (26. März 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Es neigt sich alles zum Ende!



Echt jetzt?


----------



## RyzA (26. März 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Echt jetzt?


Ja. Wenn das Universum sich zum Beispiel unendlich lange ausdehnt wird es sehr kalt, dunkel und leer sein.


----------



## compisucher (26. März 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ja. Wenn das Universum sich zum Beispiel unendlich lange ausdehnt wird es sehr kalt, dunkel und leer sein.



 Wie alt willst du denn werden..?


----------



## Pisaopfer (26. März 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ja. Wenn das Universum sich zum Beispiel unendlich lange ausdehnt wird es sehr kalt, dunkel und leer sein.



Dann beheizen wir es mit AMD Grafikkarten ...  

Ich hoffe nicht, das dein Fred hier jetzt gekapert wird ... und bin auch wieder wech!


----------



## RyzA (26. März 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Wie alt willst du denn werden..?


Ich hatte ja nicht von mir gesprochen. Mein Leben ist ein Fliegenschiss.



Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Ich hoffe nicht, das dein Fred hier jetzt gekapert wird ... und bin auch wieder wech!


Du kannst gerne hier bleiben und dich auch beteiligen.


----------



## RtZk (26. März 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Es geht in die Richtung, die ich insgeheim (aber nur intuitiv) ein wenig vermute...
> 
> Dass wir nämlich nicht nach ominöser, abstrakt hergeleiteter dunkler Materie suchen müssen, sondern nach Antimaterie und dass die sich nicht beim Urknall zerstrahlt hat, sondern noch da ist.
> Somit unser Universum viel größer und viel schwerer ist, als bisher angenommen und dass gar keine "sichtbare" Masse fehlt, sondern unser Umrechnungsmaßstab falsch ist.
> ...



War nicht die Begründung, weshalb man sich sicher ist, dass keine Antimaterie mehr im beobachtbaren Universum existiert, dass am Rand zwischen dem Bereich in welchem sich Antimaterie und in dem,  in dem sich Materie befindet, ununterbrochen gewaltige Energiefreisetzungen stattfinden müssten, da es nun mal salopp gesagt kaboom macht sobald sich die beiden berühren?


----------



## Threshold (26. März 2019)

RtZk schrieb:


> War nicht die Begründung, weshalb man sich sicher ist, dass keine Antimaterie mehr im beobachtbaren Universum existiert, dass am Rand zwischen dem Bereich in welchem sich Antimaterie und in dem,  in dem sich Materie befindet, ununterbrochen gewaltige Energiefreisetzungen stattfinden müssten, da es nun mal salopp gesagt kaboom macht sobald sich die beiden berühren?



Na ja, das Problem ist, dass das Universum so unfassbar leer ist. Bis sich da mal ein paar Teilchen begegnen, kann es schon mal sehr lange dauern.
Nichtsdestotrotz müsste man auf jeden Fall was beobachten, denn die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist ja da, dass sich Anti Materie und Materie treffen.
Andererseits braucht es dunkle Materie, bzw. eben Materie, die nicht wechselwirkt, denn sonst hätten sich vermutlich nie Galaxien bilden können.


----------



## compisucher (26. März 2019)

RtZk schrieb:


> War nicht die Begründung, weshalb man sich sicher ist, dass keine Antimaterie mehr im beobachtbaren Universum existiert, dass am Rand zwischen dem Bereich in welchem sich Antimaterie und in dem,  in dem sich Materie befindet, ununterbrochen gewaltige Energiefreisetzungen stattfinden müssten, da es nun mal salopp gesagt kaboom macht sobald sich die beiden berühren?



Yes Sire,
wenn aber im weiter oben verlinkten Bericht auf der ISS "tonnenweise" Positronen festgestellt werden, den da meine ich:
AMS auf der ISS: All-Experiment findet Antimaterie im UEberschuss - SPIEGEL ONLINE

und kein Lichtblitz in Erdnähe feststellbar ist (und hier schwirren deutlich mehr Teilchen als in intergalaktischen Raum umher), dann kann an dieser Meinung (die ich auch kannte und glaubte) ja irgendwas nicht stimmen.


----------



## RtZk (27. März 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Yes Sire,
> wenn aber im weiter oben verlinkten Bericht auf der ISS "tonnenweise" Positronen festgestellt werden, den da meine ich:
> AMS auf der ISS: All-Experiment findet Antimaterie im UEberschuss - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> und kein Lichtblitz in Erdnähe feststellbar ist (und hier schwirren deutlich mehr Teilchen als in intergalaktischen Raum umher), dann kann an dieser Meinung (die ich auch kannte und glaubte) ja irgendwas nicht stimmen.



Seltsam, aber die Antimaterie aus dem CERN löst sich doch sofort auf, sobald sie in Kontakt mit Materie kommt, warum passiert es dann nicht auch im All?


----------



## compisucher (27. März 2019)

RtZk schrieb:


> Seltsam, aber die Antimaterie aus dem CERN löst sich doch sofort auf, sobald sie in Kontakt mit Materie kommt, warum passiert es dann nicht auch im All?



Wenn wir beide das wüssten, hätten wir vermutlich den Nobelpreis empfangen können...


----------



## RyzA (27. März 2019)

Tja, das Universum bleibt weiterhin rätselhaft und spannend.

Achja: auch das Meer ist zum großen Teil noch unerforscht:



> “Wir wissen mehr über das Weltall als über die Tiefsee.” Ein Satz, der immer wieder geäußert wird. Leider oft, um Astronomie zu kritisieren oder die bei der Raumfahrt anfallenden Kosten. Aber wenn man diesen Satz am Alfred-Wegener-Institut für Polar- und Meeresforschung zu hören bekommt, dann ist er genau so gemeint: Die Tiefsee zu erforschen ist verdammt schwierig. Die Oberflächen von Mond oder Mars sind wesentlich besser bekannt als der Meeresboden. Dabei versteckt sich unter der unscheinbaren Wasseroberfläche eine komplette Welt. Da unten ist nicht einfach nur platter Boden. Es gibt Gebirge, Täler, Wüsten: Die Tiefsee ist voll mit verschiedenen Landschaften und Ökosystemen – und bis heute ist es den Wissenschaftlern nur bedingt gelungen, sie alle zu untersuchen.


Quelle: Klimawandelgeschichten vom Alfred-Wegener-Institut (3): “Wir wissen mehr über das Weltall als über die Tiefsee”

Ist zwar schon älter der Artikel, aber ich glaube die Aussage ist immer noch aktuell.


Es gibt eigentlich noch 3 große Forschungsfelder worüber wir meinen viel zu Wissen, aber auch noch viel Wissen fehlt:

- Das menschliche Gehirn
- Die Tiefsee
- Das Universum

Die finde ich sehr interessant und spannend!


----------



## Adi1 (27. März 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> - Das menschliche Gehirn
> 
> Die finde ich sehr interessant und spannend!



Ich nicht mehr,

so dämlich kann eigentlich keiner sein.


----------



## Gamer090 (27. März 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Es gibt eigentlich noch 3 große Forschungsfelder worüber wir meinen viel zu Wissen, aber auch noch viel Wissen fehlt:
> 
> - Das menschliche Gehirn
> - Die Tiefsee
> ...



Ich vermute mal das diesee 3 Bereiche auch diejenigen sind die einfach zu komplex sind um sie in wenigen Jahren ganz erforscht zu haben. Das menschliche Gehirn erforscht man schon lange aber auch wenn man immer wieder neues findet, so bleibt es niemals endendes Forschungsgebiet. Die Tiefsee zu erforschen wird eher eine Frage des Geldes und der Technick sein die auch unter hohem Druck noch funktioniert. Das Universum zu erforschen ist eine gigantische Aufgabe, es verändert sich ständig und ist einfach gigantisch.  

Wir werden in den nächsten Jahren also hoffentlich viele neue Entdeckungen zum staunen haben.


----------



## RtZk (27. März 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Tja, das Universum bleibt weiterhin rätselhaft und spannend.
> 
> Achja: auch das Meer ist zum großen Teil noch unerforscht:
> 
> ...



Mit dem letzten hast du eigentlich alles zusammengefasst, denn das Universum ist alles.


----------



## RyzA (27. März 2019)

RtZk schrieb:


> Mit dem letzten hast du eigentlich alles zusammengefasst, denn das Universum ist alles.


Ich meinte speziell Astronomie in dem Fall.


----------



## Threshold (27. März 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich meinte speziell Astronomie in dem Fall.



Astronomie beschäftigt sich aber nur mit den Sternen. Wenn du das gesamte Universum betrachtest, musst du schon Kosmologie sagen. 
Immerhin sind dunkle Materie und Dunkle Energie hypothetische Begriffe der Kosmologie.
Wie Sterne funktionieren wissen wir schon sehr gut. Die Computermodelle scheinen zu klappen und decken sich mit dem, was beobachtet wird. Einzig bei besonders großen Sternen gibt es noch Probleme sie zu verstehen.
Aber das größte Ziel ist meiner Meinung nach dunkle Materie und dunkle Energie zu verstehen. 
Das sehe ich als die fordernde Aufgabe in der Forschung des Universums.


----------



## RyzA (28. März 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Astronomie beschäftigt sich aber nur mit den Sternen. Wenn du das gesamte Universum betrachtest, musst du schon Kosmologie sagen.
> Immerhin sind dunkle Materie und Dunkle Energie hypothetische Begriffe der Kosmologie.
> Wie Sterne funktionieren wissen wir schon sehr gut. Die Computermodelle scheinen zu klappen und decken sich mit dem, was beobachtet wird. Einzig bei besonders großen Sternen gibt es noch Probleme sie zu verstehen.
> Aber das größte Ziel ist meiner Meinung nach dunkle Materie und dunkle Energie zu verstehen.
> Das sehe ich als die fordernde Aufgabe in der Forschung des Universums.


Ja ok. Dann eben Kosmologie.


----------



## compisucher (28. März 2019)

Meine Meinung hierzu ist, dass es extrem wichtig ist, die (physikalischen, chmischen, biologischen usw.) Vorgänge auf der Erde wirklich zu verstehen,
um Sicht- oder Messergebnisse aus dem "Universum" (jenen kleinen Teil, den wir überhaupt sehen können) auch richtig interpretieren zu können.

Es ist ja leider so, dass wissenschaftliche Gedanken ausserhalb des Mainstreams gar nicht mehr zugelassen werden.

Denke ich nur an die 30 Jahre lange Diskussion, was denn nun der Dino Killer war...
Zuerst riesiges lager für den Deep Impact, dann erbitterter Streit um die Dekkan Trapps, gaaanz langsam die Erkenntnis, dass weder das ein noch das andere vollursächlich sein kann (ab 2012!!).
Neuerdings die Erkenntnis, dass beide Ereignisse nicht abrupt, sondern in einem schleichenden Prozess über mehrere hundert tausend Jahre das Klima so geändert hat,
dass das primäre pflanzliche Nahrungunsangebot sich lediglich VERÄNDERT hat und dadurch die maritimen wie terristischen Nahrungsketten im Summa und innerhalb ca. 1 Mio. Jahren zusammengebrochen sind.

Hätte es den erbitterten Dissenz der Lager ab 1980 nicht gegeben, hätten wir evtl. 10 oder 15 Jahre früher das Wissen gehabt, was passiert, 
wenn sich die Temperaturen im mittel um ca. 6° verändern - und wir diskutieren hier sinnfrei über ein 2 oder 3 ° Ziel...

Wir sind gerade dabei uns selbst auszurotten und keiner merkt es.


----------



## Adi1 (28. März 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Wir sind gerade dabei uns selbst auszurotten und keiner merkt es.



Ja, das ist leider traurig,

die Raffgier nach Geld wird uns alle machen. 

Dieses ewige Mantra:

"Wachstum schafft Arbeitsplätze und Wohlstand",

damit wird in ein paar Jahren Ruhe sein.

Weil die Abzocker ihren überteuerten Mist gar nicht mehr verkaufen können.

spätestens dann ist Ruhe im Karton.


----------



## Threshold (28. März 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Es ist ja leider so, dass wissenschaftliche Gedanken ausserhalb des Mainstreams gar nicht mehr zugelassen werden.



Das sehe ich nicht so. Und was soll das immer mit dem "Mainstream"? In der Wissenschaft gibt es kein "Mainstream". Da gibt es empirische Belege und fertig.
Guck dir doch die Urknall Theorie an. Auch Einstein hat daran nicht geglaubt und Hubble hat auch nicht daran geglaubt aber die Fakten erhärteten das Modell immer weiter und am Ende ist das heute wissenschaftlicher Konsens, da andere Theorien einfach an dem scheitern, was man beobachtet und misst. 
Das gleiche mit der Dunklen Materie und Dunkle Energie. Klar ist das nicht befriedigend, aber man hat natürlich auch andere Hypothesen durchgekaut. Nur passt das, was man beobachtet und misst eben am Besten zur Dunklen Geschichte.



compisucher schrieb:


> Denke ich nur an die 30 Jahre lange Diskussion, was denn nun der Dino Killer war...
> Zuerst riesiges lager für den Deep Impact, dann erbitterter Streit um die Dekkan Trapps, gaaanz langsam die Erkenntnis, dass weder das ein noch das andere vollursächlich sein kann (ab 2012!!).
> Neuerdings die Erkenntnis, dass beide Ereignisse nicht abrupt, sondern in einem schleichenden Prozess über mehrere hundert tausend Jahre das Klima so geändert hat,
> dass das primäre pflanzliche Nahrungunsangebot sich lediglich VERÄNDERT hat und dadurch die maritimen wie terristischen Nahrungsketten im Summa und innerhalb ca. 1 Mio. Jahren zusammengebrochen sind.



Ich persönlich glaube eh nicht an einen speziellen Dinosaurier Asteroiden. Klar. auf der Yukatan Halbinsel ist ein Asteroid eingeschlagen. Und die Zeitangaben werden sicher auch passen, nur sind die großen Dinosaurier einfach zu groß geworden. Hätte der Asteroid das Klima nicht so schnell verändert, hätte etwas anderes sie ausgerottet. Schließlich gibt es genug Arten, die damals auch schon gelebt haben und heute immer noch leben, wie Haie, Krokodile, Schildkröten, etc. Die sind nicht ausgestorben -- einfach weil sie nicht den Energiebedarf der großen Dinosaurier hatten.
Und andere Arten haben sich ja letztendlich zu den Vögeln weiter entwickelt.
Vor 100 Millionen Jahren gab es kein Eis auf der Erde. Die Temperaturen waren höher. Klar, dass das Angebot an Nahrungsmitteln damals größer war. Und auch die Tiere waren größer. Aber die Eiszeit kam so oder so, auch ohne Asteroid.


----------



## compisucher (28. März 2019)

Ähh... die Temperaturen sind an der KT Grenze gestiegen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und dann ganz allmählich abgefallen bis heute.
Eigentlich ist es erst seit ca. 1 Mio. Jahren wieder so kalt auf der Erde wie zur Perm-Zeit.

Es ist nach Dekkan-Trapp und Chicxulub WÄRMER geworden un die Pflanzen haben sich verändert und sind nicht weggestorben.
Dei ganzen Tiere sind nicht verhungert weil nix da war, sondern konnten die neue Pflanzenkost nicht verwerten....
Das widerspicht erheblich deiner Aussage zu wechselwarmen Tieren, die sich eben nicht anpassen können - oder doch


----------



## Threshold (28. März 2019)

Das ist doch alles Fake. 
Es gab ja genug Tiere, die eben überlebt haben und Schildkröten sind seit Millionen von Jahren unverändert. Ebenso Krokodile.
Außerdem sag ich ja nicht, dass die Pflanzen weggestorben sind, sondern eben die großen Tiere, die nicht mehr genug Nahrung fanden, weil sich das Klima verändert hat.
Letztendlich ist es ja auch einer Klimaveränderung zu verdanken, dass eine Primatenart vom Baum geklettert ist und sich in der Steppe aufgerichtet hat um weiter gucken zu können.
Denn -- mit der Höhe kann man weiter sehen, weil die Erde eine Kugel ist.


----------



## RyzA (28. März 2019)

Hier ist auch ein interessanter Artikel zum Thema "Massenaussterben": Massenaussterben – Wikipedia
Die Ursachen dafür können vielschichtig sein. Und sind wohl nicht eindeutig zuzuordnen.
Aber definitiv hat es radikale und schnelle Klimaveränderungen gegeben.  Manche Arten konnten sich nicht so schnell anpassen und sind dann ausgestorben. Die haben wiederum Platz für andere Arten gemacht.
Doch was der Mensch der Umwelt antut, da braucht die Erde wohl länger um sich zu erholen. Wenn es dadurch noch mal zu einen großen Massenaussterben kommen sollte und manche Arten überleben, wird das Leben allgemein auf der Erde wohl nicht mal so vielfältig sein. Und es wird sehr lange dauern bis überhaupt noch neue Arten enstehen.
Und soviel Zeit bleibt der Erde auch nicht mehr wenn die Sonne in 4-5 Milliarden Jahren zum roten Riesen wird.

Edit: zukünftig können ja auch weiterhin große Katastrophen passieren.  Wenn die dann noch zusammen mit den Klimaveränderungen und Umweltzerstörungen durch den Menschen auftreten, sieht es wohl sehr schlecht aus. Dann ist es vorbei mit der Artenvielfalt.


----------



## RtZk (28. März 2019)

Die Erde erholt sich gar nicht, das ist nur Stein Ball im All, falls du die Umwelt meinst, von was erholen? Den Mensch wird es solange geben wie Leben auf der Erde existieren kann, der Mensch ist um ein vielfaches dominanter als es eine Spezies auf der Erde jemals war und noch dazu deutlich widerstandsfähiger. Die Energieprobleme der Zukunft werden mit der Kernfusion erledigt sein, wird benötigen kein einziges anderes Tier auf diesem Planeten um zu überleben, ich hätte kein Problem damit eine Art auszurotten um auch nur einen Menschen zu retten. 
Ich kann diese ganze Schwarzmalerei echt nicht mehr hören, so wie ihr euch alle anhört sind wir morgen alle tot, was absoluter Humbug ist.


----------



## RyzA (28. März 2019)

RtZk schrieb:


> Die Erde erholt sich gar nicht, das ist nur Stein Ball im All, falls du die Umwelt meinst, von was erholen?


Klimaerwärmung, Plastikmüll in den Meeren, Übersäuerung der Meere, Abgase in der Luft, vergiftete Flüsse, Seen und Landschaften, Atommüll. Nur um ein paar  Beispiele zu nennen.



> Den Mensch wird es solange geben wie Leben auf der Erde existieren kann, der Mensch ist um ein vielfaches dominanter als es eine Spezies auf der Erde jemals war und noch dazu deutlich widerstandsfähiger.


Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher.



> Die Energieprobleme der Zukunft werden mit der Kernfusion erledigt sein, wird benötigen kein einziges anderes Tier auf diesem Planeten um zu überleben, ich hätte kein Problem damit eine Art auszurotten um auch nur einen Menschen zu retten.


Die Erde (Natur/Umwelt) und andere Arten brauchen genauso wenig den Menschen. Der Mensch ist auch erst als letztes aufgetreten in der Evolutionsgeschichte. Und für die Natur vollkommen unwichtig.



> Ich kann diese ganze Schwarzmalerei echt nicht mehr hören, so wie ihr euch alle anhört sind wir morgen alle tot, was absoluter Humbug ist.


Morgen nicht, aber vielleicht schon eher als uns lieb ist. Man sollte auch mal ein bißchen weiter denken.


----------



## RtZk (28. März 2019)

Irrelevant, sollte der Mensch tatsächlich aussterben ist es in geologischen Maßstäben nur ein Zwinkern bis all das was du aufgezählt hast kein Problem mehr ist, was es nicht einmal jetzt ist und es noch weniger wäre, wenn die Asiaten und Afrikaner nicht den Müll ins verdammte Meer werfen würden. 
So, welche Art war denn dominanter und widerstandsfähiger?, vielleicht das Bärtierchen und das auch nur bis die Genmodifikationen weit genug sind. 
Früher oder später wird der Mensch sowieso die Erde verlassen, ob gezwungen oder freiwillig, hier heißt es weiterdenken und nicht in so kleinen Dimensionen, würde sich jetzt ein Schwarzes Loch oder ein Neutronenstern in Richtung unseres Sonnensystems bewegen und wir hätten 100 Jahre Zeit (was eher unrealistisch wäre, da man beide deutlich früher bemerken würde), wären wir in der Lage Generationenraumschiffe zu bauen, die Not würde die Menschheit zwingen von fiktiven Dinge wie Geld wegzukommen, was das einzige Hindernis für eine Reise zu einem anderen Stern ist.


----------



## RyzA (28. März 2019)

RtZk schrieb:


> Irrelevant, sollte der Mensch tatsächlich aussterben ist es in geologischen Maßstäben nur ein Zwinkern bis all das was du aufgezählt hast kein Problem mehr ist, was es nicht einmal jetzt ist.


Wie gesagt wird es wohl sehr lange dauern bis sich die Erde davon wieder erholt und es können jederzeit neue größere Katastrophen dazukommen. Auch wird sich die Erde so oder so irgendwann verändern.



> So, welche Art war denn dominanter und widerstandsfähiger?, vielleicht das Bärtierchen und das auch nur bis die Genmodifikationen weit genug sind.


Guck mal auf der Evolutionsskala wie lange es den Menschen bisher gibt und wie lange es andere Arten gibt. Der Mensch hat sich zwar überall auf der Erde breit gemacht, aber lange gibt es ihn noch nicht.



> Früher oder später wird der Mensch sowieso die Erde verlassen, ob gezwungen oder freiwillig, hier heißt es weiterdenken und nicht in so kleinen Dimensionen.


Ja das wäre schön wenn man unsere Art irgendwie so retten könnte.


----------



## Threshold (28. März 2019)

RtZk schrieb:


> Die Energieprobleme der Zukunft werden mit der Kernfusion erledigt sein



Seit gefühlt 70 Jahren sagen die Fusionsleute, dass in 20 Jahren die ersten Fusionskraftwerke ans Netz gehen.
Aktuell ist das immer noch Forschung. Seit 2007 wird in Frankreich der ITER gebaut. Fertigstellung ist völlig offen, da die Kosten davon laufen.
Kohlekraftwerke kann man mit ein paar Schimpansen betreiben.
Für ein Kernkraftwerk hast du ein paar Ingenieure.
Aber für Fusionskraftwerke brauchst du Genies. Und das nächste Problem ist, dass Fusionsenergie nur wenigen Staaten zur Verfügung stehen wird. Die breite Masse der Menschheit hat davon nichts.
Ein Windkraftwerk hingegen kannst du überall hinstellen, wo es etwas weht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. März 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es ging mir um Linsen für Smartphones, um kleiner zu bauen, um Wärmebildkameras, deren einkristalllinsen horrendes Geld kosten und um optische Schnittstellen in Rechnern. Klar, für Teleskope ist das nix.



Ich könnte mir das durchaus für Teleskope. Nicht für irdische, dafür sind die Nachteile zu groß. Aber im Weltall? Der Effekt der auseinanderlaufenden Wellen hängt nur vom Brechungswinkel ab und enorm lange Strukturen (ettliche 100 m fürs erste) sind in der Schwerelosigkeit günstig machbar. (Vermutlich) geringere Durchlässigkeit respektive mehr Lichtverlust durch Streuung kann man auf der Erde ebenfalls nicht kompensieren, aber letztlich ist es nur ein gegenläufiger Faktor zur Linsengröße und die ist im All vor allem durch den maximalen Durchmesser der Startfahrzeuge stark limitiert. Und jetzt kommt die Stunde der schlanken Brechungssysteme:
Eine Linse von nur wenigen (Zehntel-)Millimeter kann ich aufrollen. Und wenn ich eine Rolle von auch nur 1-2 m Durchmesser und 10 m Länge auf einem faltbaren Gestell im All wieder ausrolle, dann hat mein Teleskop ratz faz eine 10*500 m Apertur. Lichtstärke? Abbildungsfehler? LOL! Das größte Problem wird sein, den Sensor zu kühlen, damit er nicht schmilzt.




RtZk schrieb:


> Seltsam, aber die Antimaterie aus dem CERN löst sich doch sofort auf, sobald sie in Kontakt mit Materie kommt, warum passiert es dann nicht auch im All?



Die bisherige/banale Antwort war: Weil da soviel nichts ist. Und nicht nur zwischen den Molekülen, schon die Lücken innerhalb der Atome sind gigantisch und die gleichen Mechanismen, die Elektronen davon abhalten, ständig zu kollidieren, wirken auch zwischen Elektronen und Positronen.

Aber ob die Frage, die damit erklärt wird, überhaupt berechtigt ist, wird sich erst noch zeigen müssen.




compisucher schrieb:


> Ähh... die Temperaturen sind an der KT Grenze gestiegen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zumindest mit unserer aktuellen Auflösung der Klimadaten können wir meines Wissens nach keinen in biologischen Zeitskalen schnellen Anstieg der Temperatur an der KT-Grenze nachweisen. 4-5 K über eine Spanne von 1-2 Millionen Jahren verändern zwar viel, die Klimazonen wandern aber sehr viel langsamer, als die Ausbreitungsgeschwindigkeit von Pflanzen geschweige denn die Wanderungsgeschwindigkeit von Tieren. Im Pleistozän hatten wir ähnlich große Schwankungen innerhalb weniger Jahrtausende und selbst die haben viele Arten überlebt, solange sie nicht vor Höhenzüge in die Falle gerieren. Es kann natürlich sein, dass die Temperaturänderung an der KT-Grenze wesentlich schneller ablief und unsere Proxys einfach nur keine ausreichende temporale Auflösung haben. Persönlich würde ich aber eher eine umgekehrte Kausalität annehmen: Aus welchem Grund auch immer hatten wir an der KT Grenze eine massive Änderung von Flora und Fauna. Und wie wir heute vorführen können massive Änderungen insbesondere an ersterer das Klima beeinflussen. Wenn sich riesige Pflanzenbestände in Moder aufgelöst haben und im Anschluss über Jahrmillionen angesammeltes Methan auf tauenden Permafrostböden ausgetreten ist, könnte dass den Temperaturanstieg erklären. Die Frage ist nur, wer damals diesen Prozess ausgelöst hat. Haarlose Affen wie heute scheiden aus.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. März 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir das durchaus für Teleskope [vorstellen].


Guter Ansatz, sollten wie sofort als Patent anmelden!


----------



## RtZk (29. März 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Seit gefühlt 70 Jahren sagen die Fusionsleute, dass in 20 Jahren die ersten Fusionskraftwerke ans Netz gehen.
> Aktuell ist das immer noch Forschung. Seit 2007 wird in Frankreich der ITER gebaut. Fertigstellung ist völlig offen, da die Kosten davon laufen.
> Kohlekraftwerke kann man mit ein paar Schimpansen betreiben.
> Für ein Kernkraftwerk hast du ein paar Ingenieure.
> ...



Das erste hat bereits für kurze Zeit Energie „produziert“, sobald man das Magnetfeld in den Griff bekommt sind die Teile lauffähig und wieso nur in reichen Ländern? Sind sie mal weiterentwickelt werden unter Garantie auch viele ärmere Länder sich ein solches ins Land stellen können.

Wenn ich schon sehr welche lächerlich geringen Mittel für die Forschung investiert werden ist es kein Wunder, dass es so lange dauert, in die Atombombe wurden viele Milliarden investiert und man hat sie in wenigen Jahren einsatzbereit gehabt.


----------



## Adi1 (29. März 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Eine Linse von nur wenigen (Zehntel-)Millimeter kann ich aufrollen. Und wenn ich eine Rolle von auch nur 1-2 m Durchmesser und 10 m Länge auf einem faltbaren Gestell im All wieder ausrolle, dann hat mein Teleskop ratz faz eine 10*500 m Apertur. Lichtstärke? Abbildungsfehler? LOL! Das größte Problem wird sein, den Sensor zu kühlen, damit er nicht schmilzt.



Nö, das größte Problem besteht darin,
die extreme Genauigkeit solcher Geräte erstmal technisch herstellen zu können. 

10 mal 500 Meter?

Wo lebst du denn eigentlich?


----------



## Threshold (29. März 2019)

RtZk schrieb:


> Das erste hat bereits für kurze Zeit Energie „produziert“, sobald man das Magnetfeld in den Griff bekommt sind die Teile lauffähig



Magnetfeld? Darum geht es gar nicht. Du hast schnelle Neutronen. Die sind ein Problem. Dann der Abfall, der produziert wird. Der muss da raus. Ist gar nicht so einfach, denn Heliumkerne kann man nicht fusionieren, die musst du entfernen.
Aktuell funktioniert das nur sporadisch und es ist auch nicht abzusehen, wann das dauerhaft funktioniert. Dazu kommt, dass du erst mal eine Menge Energie brauchst, um das Teil zu starten. Man müsste also zu jedem Fusionskraftwerk erst mal ein Atomkraftwerk hinstellen, das als Anlasser fungiert. 



RtZk schrieb:


> und wieso nur in reichen Ländern? Sind sie mal weiterentwickelt werden unter Garantie auch viele ärmere Länder sich ein solches ins Land stellen können.



Was willst du denn da weiter entwickeln? Das Prinzip ändert sich nicht. Du brauchst ein Plasma, das 200 Millionen Grad heiß ist und Supraleiter. Das alles kostet Unmengen an Geld und muss gewartet werden. Ein dritte Welt Land wird das niemals stemmen können.
Algerien will jetzt ein Solarkraftwerk bauen. Für Länder, die in der Zone leben, ist das die Zukunft. Andere werden in Windkraft und Wasserkraft investieren. Halte ich für deutlich sinnvoller.



RtZk schrieb:


> Wenn ich schon sehr welche lächerlich geringen Mittel für die Forschung investiert werden ist es kein Wunder, dass es so lange dauert, in die Atombombe wurden viele Milliarden investiert und man hat sie in wenigen Jahren einsatzbereit gehabt.



Die Atomkraft war letztendlich ein Abfallprodukt der Atombombe und natürlich Prestige. Jeder hochentwickelte Land wollte Atomkraft haben, weil es sich eben schick machte, sowas zu haben. Da spielen die Nachteile auch keine Rolle und man hörte auf die "Experten", die erklärten, dass ein GAU höchsten alle 10.000 Jahre mal auftreten wird.
Und subventioniert wurden die Atomkraft ja mit gewaltigen Geldmengen.
Bei der Fusion sieht das aber noch mal ganz anders aus. In den 50ern, als die Wasserstoffbombe entwickelt wurde, hatte man in Aussicht gestellt, dass man 20 Jahre später das erste Fusionskraftwerk ans Netz geben wird. Die Aussagen hört man heute noch, wenn man Fusionsforscher und Ingenieure fragt -- in 20 Jahren haben wir das im Griff.
Der ITER zeigt aber, dass man davon weit entfernt ist. Das Problem der schnellen Neutronen ist bis heute nicht gelöst. Es gibt kein Material, das den Beschuss der schnellen Neutronen über einen längeren Zeitraum standhalten kann.


----------



## RyzA (29. März 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du brauchst ein Plasma, das 200 Millionen Grad heiß ist und Supraleiter.


200 Millionen Grad? 
Wieviele Kelvin sind das denn?

Die Oberflächentemperatur der Sonne soll 5800 Kelvin betragen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (29. März 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> 200 Millionen Grad?
> Wieviele Kelvin sind das denn?
> [...].



200.000.273,15 K

(Die Kelvinskala fängt beim absoluten Temperaturnullpunkt [-273,15°C] an, als "0 K". Ansonsten ist ein Temperaturunterschied um ein K und ein °C gleich)


----------



## RyzA (29. März 2019)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> 200.000.273,15 K
> 
> (Die Kelvinskala fängt beim absoluten Temperaturnullpunkt [-273,15°C] an, als "0 K". Ansonsten ist ein Temperaturunterschied um ein K und ein °C gleich)


Du meinst 200 Millionen durch 273?

Da habe ich 732600K raus bekommen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (29. März 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Du meinst 200 Millionen durch 273?
> 
> Da habe ich 732600K raus.



Wat?
Wie kommst du nun auf "geteilt durch"?

0 K sind -273,15°C (der absolute Temperaturnullpunkt). 0°C sind dementsprechend 273,15 K. 100°C sind dann 373,15 K, 1000°C also 1273,15 K. Und 200 Millionen °C eben 200.000.273,15 K.

Kelvin und Grad Celsius sind gleich, nur dass du bei der Umrechnung Richtung Grad Celsius immer 273,15 drauf packen musst, weil die Kelvin-Skala einen anderen Nullpunkt hat.


----------



## Threshold (29. März 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> 200 Millionen Grad?
> Wieviele Kelvin sind das denn?



Bei so hohen Temperaturen ist es egal, ob du in Kelvin oder Grad Celsius angibst.
0 Kelvin sind -273,16 Grad. Also sind 0 Grad 273,16 Kelvin. Da muss man nichts teilen oder multiplizieren.
Fahrenheit ist aber für den Arsch. 

Können aber auch nur 150 Millionen Grad sein. 
Im Zentrum der Sonne sind es rund 15 Millionen Grad. Aber da ist die Dichte auch höher.
In einem Fusionsreaktor hast du praktisch Vakuum.


----------



## RyzA (29. März 2019)

Ah ok. Jetzt habe ich es verstanden!
Manchmal denke ich einfach zu kompliziert.



Threshold schrieb:


> Können aber auch nur 150 Millionen Grad sein.
> Im Zentrum der Sonne sind es rund 15 Millionen Grad. Aber da ist die Dichte auch höher.
> In einem Fusionsreaktor hast du praktisch Vakuum.


Aber die Temperaturen muß man doch trotzdem irgendwie in den Griff kriegen und  behalten oder?
Welche Temperaturen entstehen denn bei der Kernspaltung?
Soviel ich weiß ist da die Kühlung auch sehr aufwändig.


----------



## Threshold (29. März 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Aber die Temperaturen muß man doch trotzdem irgendwie in den Griff kriegen und  behalten oder?
> Welche Temperaturen entstehen denn bei der Kernspaltung?
> Soviel ich weiß ist da die Kühlung auch sehr aufwändig.



Na ja, das mit den 200 Millionen Grad ist so eine Sache. Du wirst kein Thermometer der Welt finden, das dir 200 Millionen Grad anzeigt, wenn du es ins Plasma hältst.
Die 200 Millionen Grad ist die Temperatur, die die Teilchen aufgrund der Energie haben. Das ist genauso wie mit der Ionosphäre. Dort herrscht eine Temperatur von 2000 Grad. Aber nichts schmilzt da -- das behaupten die Flacherdler ja immer gerne -- weil die Dichte dort so gering ist, dass es trotzdem kalt ist. Die Teilchen haben nur eben die Temperatur aufgrund ihrer Bewegungsenergie.
Nichtsdestotrotz -- wenn das Magnetfeld nicht stabil genug ist, geraten die Teilchen an die Gehäusewand, verlieren sofort an Energie und die Kernfusion bricht ab. In wie weit die Gehäusewand dabei beschädigt wird, weiß ich nicht, da eben noch kein Fusionsreaktor lange genug gelaufen ist, um darüber eine Aussage machen zu können.
Kühlen musst du aber die Magnete, denn du brauchst Supraleiter und die arbeiten eben bei fast absoluten Nullpunkt am Besten.
Soweit ich das weiß, hat eh noch kein Fusionsprozess mehr Energie erbracht als man reinstecken musste.


----------



## RyzA (29. März 2019)

Warum ist das eigentlich bei der Kernspaltung so aufwändig mit der Kühlung?
Nicht wegen der hohen Temperaturen, sondern weil das Brennmaterial solange "nachbrennt"?


----------



## Threshold (29. März 2019)

Das Material brennt ja bei der Fusion nicht nach. Sobald die Bewegungsenergie der Teilchen für eine Fusion nicht mehr reicht, stoppt sie augenblicklich.
Das ist ja der große Vorteil gegenüber der Kernspaltung. Die Kernspaltung läuft auch noch, wenn du den Reaktor abschaltest. Da musst du die freien Neutronen bremsen, damit die Kernspaltung stoppt. Das war das Problem in Fukushima. Die Kühlung ist ausgefallen und die Kernspaltung ging weiter, bis alles zerstört war.
Das kann bei der Fusion nicht passieren. Sobald die Temperatur unter der Barriere fällt, stoppt die Fusion. Und da die Dichte des Plasmas echt gering ist -- eben an Vakuum heranreicht -- passiert da nichts mehr nach. Kühlen muss man eben die Magneten, damit man keinen elektrischen Widerstand haben. Denn du brauchst eine Magnetfeldstärke von einigen Tesla, damit man das Plasma einfangen kann.
Das Magnetfeld der Erde hat 1/10.000 Tesla. 
Die Magnetspulen des LHC am Cern schaffen so um 9 Tesla.
Das stärkste, von Menschen erzeugte Magnetfeld, hat 32 Tesla.
Ein Magnetar, also ein bestimmter Neutronenstern, schafft 100 Milliarden Tesla.


----------



## RyzA (29. März 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ein Magnetar, also ein bestimmter Neutronenstern, schafft 100 Milliarden Tesla.


Wow! Das ist ne Hausnummer!


----------



## Threshold (29. März 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Wow! Das ist ne Hausnummer!



Da klebst du schon deswegen dran fest, weil Wasser ein Dipol Molekül ist


----------



## RyzA (29. März 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Da klebst du schon deswegen dran fest, weil Wasser ein Dipol Molekül ist


Kann man das Magnetfeld dann überhaupt noch optisch darstellen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. März 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Guter Ansatz, sollten wie sofort als Patent anmelden!



Mit Patentanmeldungen habe ich keine Erfahrung, erst recht nicht nach amerikanischen Recht (EU macht ja dicht, wenns einmal öffentlich geäußert wurde. Wobei. Ich kenn Leute, die können das noch löschen ). Aber ich sag mal 50:50 mit dem, der aus meiner Idee ein Geschäft macht.




Adi1 schrieb:


> Nö, das größte Problem besteht darin,
> die extreme Genauigkeit solcher Geräte erstmal technisch herstellen zu können.
> 
> 10 mal 500 Meter?
> ...



Soweit ich es verstehe, ist die präzise Produktion der Strukturen ein technisches Problem, nicht deren Skalierung in die Breite. Das ist ein finanzielles, weil Elektronenstrahllithographie afaik derzeit für nichts größeres genutzt wird als Halbleiter-Belichtungsmasken. Ein Plottersystem, dass in wissenschaftlichen Laboren 1-2 cm und im industriellen Einsatz 30 cm schafft auf 30 m zu skalieren ist aber nur eine Frage des Geldes.




Headcrash schrieb:


> Ah ok. Jetzt habe ich es verstanden!
> Manchmal denke ich einfach zu kompliziert.
> 
> 
> ...



Theoretisch sind die Temperaturen bei der Fission unbegrenzt, praktisch hat man ein paar Millionen Kelvin erreicht. Sobald du nenneswert über 1000 °C Oberflächentemperatur hinausgehst, gibt es aber kein Material mehr, was dein spaltbares Material gegen den durch Hitze entstehenden Druck zusammenhalten kann. Das heißt es erwärmt sich nur soweit, wie es in den Millisekunden schafft, bis es sich in der weiteren Umgebung verteilt. Das ist einer der Unterschiede zwischen einer Atombombe und einem Atomkraftwerk: Erstere konzentriert sich darauf, die Energie möglichst schnell in kurzer Zeit freizusetzen und gibt einen Dreck auf Zusammenhalt und letzteres versucht tunlichst alles, damit es eben nicht zu einer Explosion kommt. Und das macht die Kühlung so aufwendig: Die Leistung des Reaktors hängt nur von der geometrischen Anordnung des Brenn-, des Moderator- und des Bremsmaterials ab. Und da gibt es zum Teil um winzige Unterschiede, so dass schon Wärmeausdehnung einen großen Unterschied macht; Stabilitätsverluste durch schmelzendes Material zur Katastrophe führen. Man hat also einen Prozess, der innerhalb von Millisekunden von Raumtemperatur auf mehrere Millionen Grad skalieren könnte und möchte diesen bei mehr als 300-700 °C ablaufen lassen (je heißer, desto effizienter), darf aber nicht wärmer als 800 bis afaik 1200 °C werden (je nach Reaktortyp und Material). Das ist vergleichbar mit dem Versuch, eine Vollbremsung aus Tempo 300 so hinzulegen, dass man maximal 2 cm vor einem Kind auf der Fahrbahn zum stehen kommt. Da hat man besser gute Bremsen respektive ein sehr zuverlässiges Kühlsystem mit sehr viel Reserven und sehr vielen Backups. Oder/und die Arroganz und Verantwortungslosigkeit eines Atomtechnikers/-Managers, wenn man das täglich/stündlich/minütlich mit dem Leben von Millionen von Menschen macht.




Threshold schrieb:


> Da klebst du schon deswegen dran fest, weil Wasser ein Dipol Molekül ist



Dafür brauchst du keinen Neutronenstern, man im Labor schon Frösche magnetisch levitiert. Für einen Menschen sollte ein Haus-großer Aufbau reichen. (Wenn irgend jemand einen Sinn darin sehen würde, Menschen magnetisch statt konventionell in Stücke zu reißen.)


----------



## Threshold (29. März 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Kann man das Magnetfeld dann überhaupt noch optisch darstellen?



Nur noch bildlich. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dafür brauchst du keinen Neutronenstern, man im Labor schon Frösche magnetisch levitiert. Für einen Menschen sollte ein Haus-großer Aufbau reichen. (Wenn irgend jemand einen Sinn darin sehen würde, Menschen magnetisch statt konventionell in Stücke zu reißen.)



Das war ja auch nur ein Gag. 
Die Gezeitenkraft zerreißt dich eh, bevor du überhaupt vom Magnetfeld beeinflusst wirst.


----------



## RyzA (29. März 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nur noch bildlich.


"Optisch darstellen" bezieht sich nur auf das Bildliche. 
Meine Frage war, ob man bei so extremen Werten, überhaupt noch etwas bildlich darstellen kann.


----------



## Threshold (29. März 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Meine Frage war, ob man bei so extremen Werten, überhaupt noch etwas bildlich darstellen kann.



Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Neutronensterne ist extreme Gebilde. Ich finde es ja erstaunlich, dass man sie wirklich gefunden hat, nachdem man die Vorhersagen der allgemeinen Relativitätstheorie kannte.
Ebenso die Tatsache, dass man Gravitationswellen nachweisen konnte. 
Selbst wenn man annimmt, dass die Relativitätstheorie nicht das Ende der Fahnenstange ist, bzw. sein kann, da sie nicht konform mit der Quantentheorie ist, ist sie schon verdammt gut.


----------



## RyzA (29. März 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> IIch finde es ja erstaunlich, dass man sie wirklich gefunden hat, nachdem man die Vorhersagen der allgemeinen Relativitätstheorie kannte.
> Ebenso die Tatsache, dass man Gravitationswellen nachweisen konnte.
> Selbst wenn man annimmt, dass die Relativitätstheorie nicht das Ende der Fahnenstange ist, bzw. sein kann, da sie nicht konform mit der Quantentheorie ist, ist sie schon verdammt gut.


Mich beeindruckt sie auch schwer. Wie sie ihrer Zeit vorraus war. Was das für eine intelektuelle Meisterleistung ist.
Und auch der gute Albert als Mensch ist mir seit jeher symphatisch. Ich hatte  einige Biographien mal vor längerer Zeit über ihn gelesen.
Er hatte Humor und auch Fehler. Das macht einen Menschen für mich umso symphatischer.


----------



## Threshold (29. März 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Er hatte Humor und auch Fehler. Das macht einen Menschen für mich umso symphatischer.



Er hat ja später eingestanden, dass seine kosmologische Konstante, die er eingeführt hat, weil er nicht an ein expandierendes Universum glaubte, ein riesen Fehler war.


----------



## RyzA (29. März 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Er hat ja später eingestanden, dass seine kosmologische Konstante, die er eingeführt hat, weil er nicht an ein expandierendes Universum glaubte, ein riesen Fehler war.


Genau. Und er hatte gesagt "Der liebe Gott würfelt nicht!". Was auf die Quantenmeachnik bezogen war und sich als Irrtum  herausstellte.


----------



## Two-Face (30. März 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Mich beeindruckt sie auch schwer. Wie sie ihrer Zeit vorraus war. Was das für eine intelektuelle Meisterleistung ist.


Da stellt sich aber die Frage: Hatte Einstein wirklich so weit vorraus gedacht? Oder ist das einfach nur ein Zufall?
Immerhin ging es ihm am Anfang eigentlich nur darum, die Merkurlaufbahn zu erklären. Ich bezweifle ja eher, dass er sich zu dem Zeitpunkt schon im Klaren war, was für eine Tragweite das haben sollte.


----------



## Adi1 (30. März 2019)

Einstein hatte auch gesagt:

"Zwei Dinge sind unendlich, das Universum und die menschliche Dummheit,

aber bei dem Universum bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher."


----------



## RyzA (30. März 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Da stellt sich aber die Frage: Hatte Einstein wirklich so weit vorraus gedacht? Oder ist das einfach nur ein Zufall?
> Immerhin ging es ihm am Anfang eigentlich nur darum, die Merkurlaufbahn zu erklären. Ich bezweifle ja eher, dass er sich zu dem Zeitpunkt schon im Klaren war, was für eine Tragweite das haben sollte.


Albert Einstein hatte sich als Kind schon versucht vorzustellen, wie es wohl aussehen würde, wenn man auf einen Lichtstrahl reitet. Außerdem war er von Uhren und der Zeit fasziniert.
Ich denke da  war er schon zu höherem berufen.

Edit: Das er mal ein schlechter Schüler war, ist übrigens ein weit verbreiteter Irrtum. Da im Schweizer Schulsystem die Noten umgekehrt vergeben werden. Oder wurden.


----------



## Adi1 (30. März 2019)

Seine Erkenntnisse haben aber auch die Entwicklung der Atombombe erst ermöglicht,

somit ist er ein Prophet "des jüngsten Gerichts".


----------



## RyzA (30. März 2019)

Sagt man immer... aber er war nicht direkt an der Entwicklung der Atombombe beteiligt. Er hatte sich immer dagegen gewehrt und war ein überzeugter Pazifist.


----------



## Adi1 (30. März 2019)

Ja, richtig.

Vlt. war er seiner Zeit etwas voraus,
1000 Jahre später, wäre etwas besser gewesen.
Dann hätte das Hirnvolumen des Homo Sapiens etwas zugenommen.


----------



## RyzA (30. März 2019)

Das Hirnvolumen des Menschen hat glaube ich nicht mehr zugenommen seitdem der erste Mensch überhaupt aufgetreten ist.
Der Neandertaler hatte sogar mehr Hirnvolumen und ist trotzdem ausgestorben.


----------



## Adi1 (30. März 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Das Hirnvolumen des Menschen hat glaube ich nicht mehr zugenommen seitdem der erste Mensch überhaupt aufgetreten ist.
> Der Neandertaler hatte sogar mehr Hirnvolumen und ist trotzdem ausgestorben.



Das kann schon sein, ich bin jetzt auch kein Evolutionsforscher. 

Die Verblödung der Menschheit nimmt jedoch immer weiter zu, 

das sehe ich doch jeden Tag bei meiner beruflichen Tätigkeit.

Smartphoneakku leer = Birne hohl


----------



## RyzA (30. März 2019)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Die Verblödung der Menschheit nimmt jedoch immer weiter zu,
> 
> das sehe ich doch jeden Tag bei meiner beruflichen Tätigkeit.
> 
> Smartphoneakku leer = Birne hohl


Ich manage das immer so, dass mein Akku erst zu Hause leer ist.


----------



## Adi1 (30. März 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich manage das immer so, dass mein Akku erst zu Hause leer ist.



Ich mache das anders,

ich denke erst mal nach,

bevor Google und Konsorten zum Einsatz kommt.


----------



## RyzA (30. März 2019)

Adi1 schrieb:


> ich denke erst mal nach,
> 
> bevor Google und Konsorten zum Einsatz kommt.


Google benutze ich auf dem Handy fast gar nicht. Eigentlich nur Whatsapp und Facebook.
Und wärend der Arbeitszeit ist mein Handy im Spind. Ausser in den Pausen.


----------



## Two-Face (30. März 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Albert Einstein hatte sich als Kind schon versucht vorzustellen, wie es wohl aussehen würde, wenn man auf einen Lichtstrahl reitet. Außerdem war er von Uhren und der Zeit fasziniert.
> Ich denke da  war er schon zu höherem berufen.


Tja, er war als Physiker schon als Kind von Physik fasziniert.
Was für ein Zufall...


Headcrash schrieb:


> Edit: Das er mal ein schlechter Schüler war, ist übrigens ein weit verbreiteter Irrtum. Da im Schweizer Schulsystem die Noten umgekehrt vergeben werden. Oder wurden.


Wüsste nicht dass ich das irgendwo schon mal behauptet hätte.


----------



## RyzA (30. März 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Tja, er war als Physiker schon als Kind von Physik fasziniert.
> Was für ein Zufall...



Oder Bestimmung!


> Wüsste nicht dass ich das irgendwo schon mal behauptet hätte.


Dich habe ich nicht speziell gemeint. War nur eine zusätzliche Info und allgemein.


----------



## HenneHuhn (30. März 2019)

Sozialist war er übrigens auch. Wenig bekannte Tatsache, die vielleicht unsere Trolle nochmal in Schwingung versetzt  Wo ist eigentlich das Pferd?


----------



## RyzA (30. März 2019)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Wo ist eigentlich das Pferd?


Weck hier jetzt bloß keine schlafenden Hunde äh Pferde!


----------



## Threshold (30. März 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Das Hirnvolumen des Menschen hat glaube ich nicht mehr zugenommen seitdem der erste Mensch überhaupt aufgetreten ist.



Du musst schon genauer sein. Seit es den Homo Sapiens gibt. Der lebt seit rund 300.000 Jahren auf der Erde, zumindest nach aktueller Forschung.
Können auch 500.000 Jahre sein, da würde ich mich nicht dran festmachen.
Männer haben ja auch mehr Gehirn als Frauen und trotzdem sind sie nicht schlauer, bzw. ist es schwer zu beurteilen, was das größer Gehirn für Vorteile hat.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Der Neandertaler hatte sogar mehr Hirnvolumen und ist trotzdem ausgestorben.



Soweit ich weiß, haben sich die Homo Sapiens mit dem Homo Neanderthalensis gepaart. 10% der Genes jeden Europäers sollen Gene des Neandertalers sein, heißt es.
Warum aber der Neandertaler ausgestorben ist, ist unbekannt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. März 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Das Hirnvolumen des Menschen hat glaube ich nicht mehr zugenommen seitdem der erste Mensch überhaupt aufgetreten ist.


Wenn wir als ersten "Mensch" den Homo Sapiens nehmen, passt die Aussage. Auch der Homo sapiens sapiens hat schon ein kleineres Gehirn und  überhaupt einen kleineren Schädel. Der Übergang vom Jäger zum Ackerbauern tat dann sein übriges.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Der Neandertaler hatte sogar mehr Hirnvolumen und ist trotzdem ausgestorben.


 Und man entdeckt immer mehr grandionse Werkzeuge und Kunstgegenstände. Der Neandertaler hat zwei Eiszeiten überlebt, der war grandios gut angepasst. Nur war seine Geproduktionsquote zu gering und der Homo Sapiens hat ihn einfach überrannt, oder besser gesagt, assimiliert. Das war ein langsamer und schleichender Prozess über Jahrtausende. Er könnte sogar sein, dass Methusalem ein alter Neandertaler gewesen ist. Wer weiss....


----------



## RyzA (30. März 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du musst schon genauer sein. Seit es den Homo Sapiens gibt. Der lebt seit rund 300.000 Jahren auf der Erde, zumindest nach aktueller Forschung.
> Können auch 500.000 Jahre sein, da würde ich mich nicht dran festmachen.


Ja natürlich meine ich den Homo Sapiens.



> Männer haben ja auch mehr Gehirn als Frauen und trotzdem sind sie nicht schlauer, bzw. ist es schwer zu beurteilen, was das größer Gehirn für Vorteile hat.


Die Größe des Gehirns (im Verhältnis zum Körper) sagt nur bedingt etwas aus. Es kommt auch noch auf die Anzahl und dicke der Hirnwindungen, Verknüpfungen usw an.
Das größte Gehirn (absolut) von allen Lebenwesen hat übrigens der Pottwal.



> Soweit ich weiß, haben sich die Homo Sapiens mit dem Homo Neanderthalensis gepaart. 10% der Genes jeden Europäers sollen Gene des Neandertalers sein, heißt es.
> Warum aber der Neandertaler ausgestorben ist, ist unbekannt.


Das wäre mir neu. Ich weiß nur das vermutet wird das der "Home sapiens" vom "Home erectus" abstammt.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wenn wir als ersten "Mensch" den Homo Sapiens nehmen, passt die Aussage. Auch der Homo sapiens sapiens hat schon ein kleineres Gehirn und  überhaupt einen kleineren Schädel. Der Übergang vom Jäger zum Ackerbauern tat dann sein übriges.


Ja den meine ich.



> Und man entdeckt immer mehr grandionse Werkzeuge und Kunstgegenstände. Der Neandertaler hat zwei Eiszeiten überlebt, der war grandios gut angepasst. Nur war seine Geproduktionsquote zu gering und der Homo Sapiens hat ihn einfach überrannt, oder besser gesagt, assimiliert. Das war ein langsamer und schleichender Prozess über Jahrtausende. Er könnte sogar sein, dass Methusalem ein alter Neandertaler gewesen ist. Wer weiss....


Der Neandertaler war wohl zu sehr an das eine Klima angepasst. Im Gegensatz zum Homo Sapiens.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. März 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Der Neandertaler war wohl zu sehr an das eine Klima angepasst. Im Gegensatz zum Homo Sapiens.


Er hat ja auch die letzte Warmzeit zwischen den beiden Eiszeiten gut überlebt. Aber da gab es halt keinen Homo Sapiens.... 

"..._ Neandertaler waren ideal an die eiszeitlichen Lebensbedingungen angepasst. Den Begriff "Eiszeit"  muss man jedoch differenziert betrachten: In den rund 250.000 Jahren  des Neandertalerdaseins war es nicht immer nur klirrend kalt in Europa.  Es gab auch Warmzeiten, die so genannten Interglazialen, die 10.000 bis  15.000 Jahre andauerten. 
__Die Neandertaler mussten also mit extremen  klimatischen Veränderungen klarkommen. Anatomisch unterscheidet sich der  Neandertaler vielleicht auch deshalb stark vom modernen Menschen...."_

Urzeit: Neandertaler - Urzeit - Geschichte - Planet Wissen


----------



## RyzA (30. März 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Er hat ja auch die letzte Warmzeit zwischen den beiden Eiszeiten gut überlebt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja aber die "Warmzeit" zwischen den Eiszeiten war bestimmt immer noch deutlich kühler als irgendwo in Afrika. Soviel ich weiß war der Neandertaler eher in Mittel und Osteuropa und Teilen Asiens verbreitet. 
Im Gegensatz zum Homo Sapiens welcher sich auf der gesamten Erde ausgebreitet hat.
Der Neandertaler war auch kleiner und hatte einen robusteren Körperbau.

Aber ich hatte mal gerade nachgeguckt: Threshold hatte wohl damit Recht das sich Neandertaler und Homo Sapiens wohl auch gepaart haben. Und Genvermischungen stattgefunden haben.



> Die DNA-Sequenzierung des Neandertaler-Erbguts ergab Hinweise auf mehrfachen Genfluss zwischen Neandertaler und Homo sapiens.


 Quelle:Neandertaler – Wikipedia


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. März 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Aber ich hatte mal gerade nachgeguckt: Threshold hatte wohl damit Recht das sich Neandertaler und Homo Sapiens wohl auch gepaart haben. Und Genvermischungen stattgefunden haben.


Genau daraus ziehen doch die modernen Rassisten ihre Legitimation zur Abwertung bestimmter Gruppen. Und dazu muss ausgerechnet der Neanderthaler herhalten.  Aber gut, schaue ich Chemnitz, ... , lassen wir das hier ... ich sehe überall Neanderthaler



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Erster Neandertaler mit Homo sapiens-Genen *
Genanalysen legen Vermischung beider Arten schon vor rund 100.000 Jahren nahe         
Genanalysen legen Vermischung beider Arten schon vor rund 100.000 Jahren nahe Erster Neandertaler mit Homo sapiens-Genen - scinexx | Das Wissensmagazin


----------



## compisucher (30. März 2019)

Erst vor kurzem irgendwo gelesen (Nature??), dass wohl die Population der Neandertaler in der Hochphase der letzten Eiszeit lediglich ein paar tausend Individuen betrug - kurz vor der geringstmöglichen Anzahl, um weiter fortbestehen zu können.

Die Vermischung ist schon länger bekannt, die kaum zu beantwortende Frage ist jedoch, ob dies freiwillig in einem Jahrtausende langen Assimilationsprozess geschah oder ob der Sapiens eher mit Gewalt in die kaum bevölkerte Weite Europas nach der letzten Eiszeit drang.


----------



## Threshold (30. März 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Die Vermischung ist schon länger bekannt, die kaum zu beantwortende Frage ist jedoch, ob dies freiwillig in einem Jahrtausende langen Assimilationsprozess geschah oder ob der Sapiens eher mit Gewalt in die kaum bevölkerte Weite Europas nach der letzten Eiszeit drang.



Das kann man heute kaum seriös beantworten. Sicher mag es Gruppen gegeben haben, die andere Gruppen überfallen, die Männer töteten und sich mit den Frauen gepaart haben.
Das war aber sicher keine Sache von Homo Sapiens und Neandertaler, das haben die Arten auch untereinander gemacht. 
Was auch notwendig war -- klingt komisch -- denn wenn man sich nur untereinander paart, hat man irgendwann Gendefekte durch Inzest.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. März 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Sagt man immer... aber er war nicht direkt an der Entwicklung der Atombombe beteiligt. Er hatte sich immer dagegen gewehrt und war ein überzeugter Pazifist.



Er war nicht aktiv am Manhattan-Projekt beteiligt, aber seine Empfehlung ist maßgeblich dafür verantwortlich, dass es überhaupt angestoßen wurde.


----------



## RyzA (30. März 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Er war nicht aktiv am Manhattan-Projekt beteiligt, aber seine Empfehlung ist maßgeblich dafür verantwortlich, dass es überhaupt angestoßen wurde.


Das weiß ich nicht so genau. Da müßte ich recherchieren.

Ich weiß aber das er bis zu seinem Lebensende ein überzeugter Pazifist und Kriegsgegner war.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. März 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Er war nicht aktiv am Manhattan-Projekt beteiligt, aber seine Empfehlung ist maßgeblich dafür verantwortlich, dass es überhaupt angestoßen wurde.


Gewagte Interpretation. Er machte mit einem Brief an Truman bekannt, dass seiner Meinung nach die Deutschen an einer Bombe arbeiten. Sein Ziel war nicht eine amerikanische Bombe, sein Ziel war die Bombardierung sämtlicher deutscher Forschungseinrichtungen.

Die Deutschen haben im Krieg nie direkt an einer Bombe gearbeitet. Dazu bedarf es der Isotopentrennung von Uran 238 und 235, wofür es vor dem Manhattan projekt keine Möglichkeiten gab. Die Deutschen wollten Kernwaffen über Plutonium bauen, dafür musste aber zuerst einen Reaktor haben, um Plutonium zu erbrüten. Das und nur das versuchten die deutschen Physiker. Hier dazu ein schöner Artikel. Das hätte Einstein wissen müssen, denn die Deutschen waren ganz weit zurück bei dem Thema.

*Heisenberg, Bohr und die Atombombe*
Zeitgeschichte I: Heisenberg, Bohr und die Atombombe - Spektrum der Wissenschaft


Hier wird es jetzt etwas umfassender und spannender, den Link zu lesen lohnt. Zusammengefasst, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, immerhin ist das Lesen 23 Jahre her, ging es darum, dass die Deutschen Physiker niemals eine Bombe bauen wollten. Zwar gab es mal Präsentationen, in denen die Möglichkeit angesprochen wurde, es wurde aber nur Reaktoren gebaut. 

In der Internierung der Deutschen Physiker nach dem Krieg wurden sie abgehört. Als die Amerikanische Bombe auf Hiroshima fielt, setze sich Heisenberg einen Nachmittag hin und überlegte und rechnete. Er hat in dieser Zeit das Prinzip der Bombe ziemlich genau erarbeitet. Es heißt aber auch, dass sie im Krieg nicht einmal einen Nachmittag daran gearbeitet haben. Sie wollten nicht. 

*Hitlers Atombombe – warum es sie nicht gab*
Wissenschaftsgeschichte: Hitlers Atombombe – warum es sie nicht gab - Spektrum der Wissenschaft


----------



## Threshold (30. März 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die Deutschen wollten Kernwaffen über Plutonium bauen, dafür musste aber zuerst einen Reaktor haben, um Plutonium zu erbrüten. Das und nur das versuchten die deutschen Physiker.



Ich bin mir jetzt nicht sicher, aber braucht man für einen Plutonium Brutreaktor nicht Uran 235?
Ergo macht es doch keinen Unterschied, ob man nun Uran 235 nimmt um Plutonium zu erbrüten oder gleich Uran 235 verwendet.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. März 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich bin mir jetzt nicht sicher, aber braucht man für einen Plutonium Brutreaktor nicht Uran 235?
> Ergo macht es doch keinen Unterschied, ob man nun Uran 235 nimmt um Plutonium zu erbrüten oder gleich Uran 235 verwendet.


Es ist ein Unterschied, ob man etwas anreichern muss für übliche Reaktoren (von 0,7% auf ca. 3%) oder hin zu über 50% für eine Bombe:
Hochangereichertes Uran – Wikipedia

Auch mit genügend Natururan bekommt man eine erhöhte Neutronenanzahl,  es gibt Naturreaktoren
Naturreaktor Oklo – Wikipedia
...


----------



## Threshold (30. März 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Auch mit genügend Natururan bekommt man eine erhöhte Neutronenanzahl,  es gibt Naturreaktoren
> Naturreaktor Oklo – Wikipedia
> ...



Ja, das mit den Naturreaktoren hatte ich schon mal gelesen, bzw. dazu was gesehen.
Anhand dessen kann man nachweisen, dass die Naturkonstanten schon immer so waren und sich im Laufe der Zeit nicht verändert haben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. März 2019)

Ich kann den genauen Wortlaut von Einsteins Briefen spontan nicht finden, habe aber mehrfach gehört, dass er den Bau einer Bombe empfohlen hat. Forschungseinrichtungen wurden so oder so bombadiert, aber man musste erstmal wissen, wo sie liegen.

Und die Möglichkeit einer Bombe war schon vor dem Krieg bekannt und wurde auch dem Kriegsministerium angetragen. Auch zur Anreicherung wurde geforscht. Es ist aus heutiger Sicht zwar umstritten, ob die deutschen Forscher sie wirklich bauen wollten oder sich nur eine bessere Unterstützung für ihren Reaktorplan erschlichen haben, aber diese Feinheiten konnte Einstein damals nicht wissen. Er wusste nur, dass die Nazis das nötige Wissen zu einer Bombe hatten und dass sie die auch einsetzen würden.


----------



## RtZk (1. April 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Er wusste nur, dass die Nazis das nötige Wissen zu einer Bombe hatten und dass sie die auch einsetzen würden.



Schwachsinn, hätten sie nicht, Hitler hat nicht mal Chemie Waffen eingesetzt obwohl Deutschland über enorme Mengen verfügte, der D-Day wäre gescheitert und Moskau wäre gefallen, hat er zum Glück nicht gemacht, weil er Angst hatte.


----------



## compisucher (1. April 2019)

Hihihi...schon die zweite Galaxie ohne Hinweis auf dunkle Materie und sie dreht sich doch...

DF4: Galaxie fehlt Dunkle Materie - SPIEGEL ONLINE


Wette meinen kleinen Finger, dass das Rätsel eher Antimaterie oder Tachyonen sind...


----------



## Threshold (2. April 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Wette meinen kleinen Finger, dass das Rätsel eher Antimaterie oder Tachyonen sind...



Weder noch. 
Sogar im Artikel steht drin, dass alternative Theorien noch unwahrscheinlicher sind. Von daher.


----------



## RyzA (2. April 2019)

Eine Erklärungsansatz steht ja dafür im Artikel



> Denkbar ist laut dem Wissenschaftler etwa, dass die Galaxien die Dunkle Materie mit der Zeit verloren haben. Möglicherweise sind sie auch aus Gas entstanden, das eine benachbarte Galaxie ausgestoßen hat.



Aber dann zum Schluß



> Eine Erkenntnis haben die rätselhaften Galaxien trotz aller Unklarheiten schon geliefert: Dass ihnen Dunkle Materie fehlt, zeige, dass diese und normale Materie unabhängig voneinander existieren, so die Forscher.


Wenn sie wirklich unabhängig voneinander sind, warum wirken sich dann beide auf die Gravitation aus? Dann muß es ja irgendeine Verbindung geben.


----------



## Threshold (2. April 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Wenn sie wirklich unabhängig voneinander sind, warum wirken sich dann beide auf die Gravitation aus? Dann muß es ja irgendeine Verbindung geben.



Die dunkle Materie wirkt eben nur durch die Schwerkraft. 
Und letztendlich brauchst du dunkle Materie, denn gäbe es nur leuchtende Materie, wären niemals Galaxien entstanden.


----------



## Adi1 (2. April 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Hihihi...schon die zweite Galaxie ohne Hinweis auf dunkle Materie und sie dreht sich doch...
> 
> DF4: Galaxie fehlt Dunkle Materie - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> ...



Oder auch nicht,

so ganz scheinen unsere Modelle noch nicht hinzuhauen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. April 2019)

Vielleicht eine blöde Frage, aber geht die ganze Theorie über die Existenz dunkler Materie nicht allein darauf zurück, dass man zur Erklärung von Galaxie-Bewegungen eine zusätzliche Schwerkraftquelle brauchte? Wenn die Gleichungen bei einigen Sternenhaufen auch anders aufgehen, bedeutet dass doch nicht, dass es allgemein keine gibt, sondern nur dass dunkle Materie (oder was immer es sonst ist) ungleichmäßig verteilt ist. Da man bislang aber ohnehin keinen Verteilungs- oder Entstehungsmechanismus für das unbekannte Etwas hatte, ist das doch gar kein Widerspruch.


----------



## compisucher (3. April 2019)

Prinzipiell ja, Theorie um die notwendige Schwerkraftquelle zu erklären, damit die Galaxie so aussieht und  dreht, wie man es beobachtet.

Das Thema bei den jetzt gefundenen Galaxien ist, dass, selbst wenn  sie ehemals vorhandene dunkle Materie zur Entstehung gehabt hätten und warum auch immer jetzt verloren haben, 
dürfte die Beobachtung des IST-Zustandes der Galaxie eigentlich gar nicht möglich sein.

Nun gut, es ist eine besondere Art der diffusen Galaxien, bei denen man nicht wirklich erkennen kann, ob es nun Arme oder sonstige Strukturen gibt.
Sie müsste aber eigentlich auseinander fallen, weil der nachgewiesene (gemessene!) Drehimpuls höher ist, als die vorhandene (gemessene!) Masse...

Und hier ist der Widerspruch - die Beobachtung passt nicht zur Theorie...

Nochmal meine Meinung hierzu:
Ich behaupte nicht, dass es das Phänomen der dunklen Materie nicht gibt (bin ja nicht schlauer als eine paar Spitzenforscher).
Nur glaube ich, dass genug Indizien dafür sprechen, bekannte oder bewiesene Teilchen hier eine Rolle spielen und nicht etwas, dass wir gar nicht feststellen können = Antimaterie...
Positronen kollidieren nachweislich nicht im Weltraum mit normaler Materie - warum auch immer, das ist auf der ISS gemessen und beobachtet, aber bis heute nicht verstanden worden.


----------



## Threshold (3. April 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Vielleicht eine blöde Frage, aber geht die ganze Theorie über die Existenz dunkler Materie nicht allein darauf zurück, dass man zur Erklärung von Galaxie-Bewegungen eine zusätzliche Schwerkraftquelle brauchte? Wenn die Gleichungen bei einigen Sternenhaufen auch anders aufgehen, bedeutet dass doch nicht, dass es allgemein keine gibt, sondern nur dass dunkle Materie (oder was immer es sonst ist) ungleichmäßig verteilt ist. Da man bislang aber ohnehin keinen Verteilungs- oder Entstehungsmechanismus für das unbekannte Etwas hatte, ist das doch gar kein Widerspruch.



Na ja, etwas mehr ist da schon dran.
Da muss man sich nur die Hintergrundstrahlung anschauen. Die ist sehr homogen Verteilt. Unterschiede gibt es nur im Millionstel Grad Bereich.
Wenn aber die Hintergrundstrahlung so symmetrisch verteilt ist, wie kam es dann überhaupt zur Bildung von Galaxien?
Ergo muss sich eine Materie gebildet haben, noch bevor sich die leuchtende Materie gebildet hat, die dann Schwerkraftpotenziale geschaffen hat, in der die leuchtende Materie dann hineingefallen ist und eben Galaxien gebildet hat.



compisucher schrieb:


> Nur glaube ich, dass genug Indizien dafür sprechen, bekannte oder bewiesene Teilchen hier eine Rolle spielen und nicht etwas, dass wir gar nicht feststellen können = Antimaterie...
> Positronen kollidieren nachweislich nicht im Weltraum mit normaler Materie - warum auch immer, das ist auf der ISS gemessen und beobachtet, aber bis heute nicht verstanden worden.



Anti Materie wechselwirkt aber mit Strahlung. Photonen sind ja ihre eigene Anti Teilchen.
Aber man hat bisher noch nichts dergleichen beobachtet. Und die Dunkle Materie nimm rund 7x mehr Masse ein als leuchtende Materie. Wo soll denn die Anti Materie hergekommen sein?


----------



## compisucher (4. April 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wo soll denn die Anti Materie hergekommen sein?



Fundamentale Grundannahme der Wissenschaft ist, dass 99,9% der Materie und Antimaterie sich mit der Teilchenbildung zerstrahlt hat.
Ein TEIL davon wäre evtl. die dunkle Energie (genaues weiß man nicht )
Wicki: "Demnach sind nach dem heißen und dichten Anfangszustand des Universums, dem Urknall, Materie und Antimaterie in näherungsweise gleichen Mengen entstanden und kurz darauf wieder durch Annihilation „zerstrahlt“."

Bei 99,87% sähe das schon wieder ganz anders aus und wir können alle heutigen Theorien bzgl. Dunkler Materie in den Mülleimer schmeißen...


----------



## Threshold (4. April 2019)

Nö, der Teil, der geblieben ist, ist ja die Materie. Die Anti Materie ist komplett verschwunden.
Dunkle Materie ist was anderes.


----------



## compisucher (4. April 2019)

Nicht ganz, es gibt eine ursprüngliche Gesamt"masse" oder Energie zu Beginn des Urknalls.
Diese beinhaltet nach heutigem Verständnis alles, sichtbarer Materie, dunkle Materie und dunkle Energie.
Belegt ist (Hintergrundstrahlung!) die spontane Teilchenbildung und nun theoretisch die Trennung in obige Kategorien.

Es ist eine Annahme und Theorie, dass 99,9% der Teilchen (anti und normal) sich gegenseitig in Energie auflösten - mehr nicht.
Eine winzige Verschiebung im 0,001% Bereich reicht vollkommen, um dunkle Materie (nicht dunkle Energie!) überflüssig zu machen.

Nochmal - Es ist nachweislich durch Wissenschaftler beobachtet worden, dass Antimaterie sich im Weltraum anders verhält als im Labor und nicht sofort mit Materie reagiert!
Warum auch immer!


----------



## RyzA (4. April 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Nochmal - Es ist nachweislich durch Wissenschaftler beobachtet worden, dass Antimaterie sich im Weltraum anders verhält als im Labor und nicht sofort mit Materie reagiert!
> Warum auch immer!


Aber liegt das nicht daran das der Weltraum fast ein Vakuum ist? Also der Raum viel leerer ist?


----------



## Adi1 (4. April 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Aber liegt das nicht daran das der Weltraum fast ein Vakuum ist? Also der Raum viel leerer ist?



Das weiß ja keiner,
das da die Gravitation eine bedeutende Rolle spielt ist klar,
die Wechselwirkungen mit dunkler Energie/Materie
sind jedoch völlig unbekannt. 

Geschweige denn davon, ob wir das jemals rausbekommen.


----------



## compisucher (4. April 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Aber liegt das nicht daran das der Weltraum fast ein Vakuum ist? Also der Raum viel leerer ist?



Nein, nicht zwangsweise.
Selbst in einem nahezu absoluten Vakuum, was der Weltraum zumindest in Galaxien ja gar nicht ist, 
müssten von der Wahrscheinlichkeit her innerhalb der letzten 13 oder 15 oder WTF Mrd. Jahren das jeweilige Elektron mit dem Positron zusammengestoßen sein.


Ich habe den Bericht weiter oben verlinkt, nicht von mir erfunden oder sonst was, sondern ganz offizielles Ergebnis einer wissenschaftlichen Beobachtung.

Positronen (das Anti-Teilchen von einem Elektron) schwirren dort knapp außerhalb unserer Atmosphäre im Weltraum herum, in einer Stückzahl, 
die unerwartet, ja eigentlich unmöglich hoch ist und es geschieht keine beobachtete Anhilitation, wenn sie mit einem Elektron zusammenstoßen.

Fragen, Kienzle? - Nein, Hauser.

Unerklärbar, für mich aber ein starkes Indiz, das wir noch rein gar nix wissen und uns hüten sollten, Theorien nach unserem menschlichen Gusto zu spinnen ohne richtig deuten zu können, was die Beobachtungen denn eigentlich wirklich bedeuten.


----------



## Threshold (4. April 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Nicht ganz, es gibt eine ursprüngliche Gesamt"masse" oder Energie zu Beginn des Urknalls.
> Diese beinhaltet nach heutigem Verständnis alles, sichtbarer Materie, dunkle Materie und dunkle Energie.
> Belegt ist (Hintergrundstrahlung!) die spontane Teilchenbildung und nun theoretisch die Trennung in obige Kategorien.



Tja, das ist das Problem. Gilt der Energie Erhaltungssatz auch für das Universum? Ich sage nein.
Die dunkle Energie macht heute 70% der Masse bzw. Energie des Universums aus. Aber wo kam sie her? Am Anfang des Universums gab es die dunkle Energie nicht. Sie kann es nicht gegeben haben, da sich sonst keine Galaxien gebildet hätten.
Und das beschleunigte Universum nimm weiter zu. Es beschleunigt also immer mehr. Aber woher kommt die Energie dafür? 
Nach der Logik der Thermodynamik müsste sie schon immer da gewesen sein und sie hat sich nur umgewandelt. 
Aber die Thermodynamik versagt bei der Quantenphysik.



compisucher schrieb:


> Es ist eine Annahme und Theorie, dass 99,9% der Teilchen (anti und normal) sich gegenseitig in Energie auflösten - mehr nicht.
> Eine winzige Verschiebung im 0,001% Bereich reicht vollkommen, um dunkle Materie (nicht dunkle Energie!) überflüssig zu machen.



Ich würde das nicht mal als Hypothese bezeichnen. 



compisucher schrieb:


> Nochmal - Es ist nachweislich durch Wissenschaftler beobachtet worden, dass Antimaterie sich im Weltraum anders verhält als im Labor und nicht sofort mit Materie reagiert!
> Warum auch immer!



Wie soll das gehen? Im Weltraum gelten die gleichen Naturgesetze wie im Labor.



compisucher schrieb:


> Nein, nicht zwangsweise.
> Selbst in einem nahezu absoluten Vakuum, was der Weltraum zumindest in Galaxien ja gar nicht ist,
> müssten von der Wahrscheinlichkeit her innerhalb der letzten 13 oder 15 oder WTF Mrd. Jahren das jeweilige Elektron mit dem Positron zusammengestoßen sein.



Solange du nicht in Gaswolken bist, ist auch eine Galaxie sehr leer.



compisucher schrieb:


> Positronen (das Anti-Teilchen von einem Elektron) schwirren dort knapp außerhalb unserer Atmosphäre im Weltraum herum, in einer Stückzahl,
> die unerwartet, ja eigentlich unmöglich hoch ist und es geschieht keine beobachtete Anhilitation, wenn sie mit einem Elektron zusammenstoßen.



Die Kosmische Strahlung erzeugt die Anti Materie ja auch. Früher -- als es noch keine Teilchenbeschleuniger gab -- hat man sich in Ballons gesetzt und Anti Materie nachgewiesen.



compisucher schrieb:


> Unerklärbar, für mich aber ein starkes Indiz, das wir noch rein gar nix wissen und uns hüten sollten, Theorien nach unserem menschlichen Gusto zu spinnen ohne richtig deuten zu können, was die Beobachtungen denn eigentlich wirklich bedeuten.



Derzeit ist die dunkle Materie die beste Theorie, die wir haben. Alle anderen sind gescheitert, bzw. die Experimente und Beobachtungen passen nicht dazu.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. April 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Nun gut, es ist eine besondere Art der diffusen Galaxien, bei denen man nicht wirklich erkennen kann, ob es nun Arme oder sonstige Strukturen gibt.
> Sie müsste aber eigentlich auseinander fallen, weil der nachgewiesene (gemessene!) Drehimpuls höher ist, als die vorhandene (gemessene!) Masse...
> 
> Und hier ist der Widerspruch - die Beobachtung passt nicht zur Theorie...



Wie misst man denn die Masse einer Galaxie?
Ich kenne bislang nur Hochrechnungen anhand der sichtbaren Materie und Anhand der Orbitalbewegungen. Letztere sind bei vielen Galaxien, wie von dir beschrieben, viel zu schnell, weisen also auf eine viel höhere Gravitation, ausgehend von nicht sichtbarer "dunkler Materie".
Die jetzt entdeckten Galaxien drehen sich doch aber eben gerade nicht so schnell. Das deutet man jetzt als Abwesenheit von dunkler Materie - womit man meinem Verständnis nach wieder bei der ursprünglichen Betrachtung ist und alles hinhaut. Nur dass man jetzt zusätzlich erklären muss, warum es in einigen Galaxien (viel) dunkle Materie gibt und in anderen wenig/keine. Aber das ist ja kein neues/zusätzliches Problem, denn man bislang ohnehin keine Ahnung, warum dunkle Materie wo-auch-immer ist.

(Um Korrektur obigen Gedankengangs wird gebeten. Die derzeitige Berichterstattung suggeriert, ich hätte etwas falsch verstanden, aber ich find den Fehler nicht.)


----------



## Adi1 (5. April 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wie misst man denn die Masse einer Galaxie?)



Irgendwo habe ich mal gelesen,

das der Drehimpuls eine Rolle spielt (neben der alles überlagernden Schwerkraft),

in Verbindung mit

Abstand und Geschwindigkeit zur jeden einzelnen Galaxie.

 wie das zusammenhängt.


----------



## RyzA (6. April 2019)

Bei Wikipedia steht:




> Die sichtbare Materie einer Galaxie ist im Zentrum, bei Spiralgalaxien im Bulge, konzentriert. Dieser Bereich hat den Radius  s.
> Alle in diesem Bereich befindliche Materie (dazu gehören u. a. Sterne) umläuft das Zentrum dieser Galaxie auf Kreisbahnen. Aufgrund der kugelförmigen Beschaffenheit des Zentrums wird die Masse durch das Dichtegesetz bestimmt...
> ...Die Masse  m(r) der Materie nimmt kubisch mit  r zu, also mit der Entfernung vom Zentrum. Es gilt die Bedingung, dass  r kleiner als der Radius  s des Zentrums ist.


 Quelle: Rotationskurve – Wikipedia

Aber Adi hat wohl Recht das sie  mit Drehimpuls und gravitativer Wechselwirkung mit anderen Galaxien bestimmt wird: Wissenschaftler berechnen die Masse der Milchstrasse


----------



## Adi1 (6. April 2019)

Das ist durchaus eine berechtigte Frage.

Wobei man sich unter hunderten Milliarden Sonnenmassen gar nichts mehr vorstellen kann.

Das Thema ist schon irgendwie ... faszinierend.


----------



## VJoe2max (6. April 2019)

Meiner Ansicht nach entspringen Vorstellungen wie "dunkle Materie" und  "dunkle Energie" der gleichen Denkweise wie man früher den "Äther" als Übertragungsmedium für Radiowellen postulierte, weil man sich über das  Wesen der beobachteten elektromagnetischen Phänomene einfach noch nicht im Klaren war. 

Beim Thema "dunkle Materie" und "dunkle Energie" bin ich der Meinung, dass einfach die Gravitation an sich noch nicht ansatzweise weit genug verstanden wurde. Vielleicht muss man sich schlicht von der Vorstellung lösen, dass Feldgrößen wie die Gravitation oder die Culomb-Kraft sich wirklich auf allen Skalen völlig gleichartig wie in unserer messbaren Umgebung verhalten und dass z. B. auch das Raum-Zeit-Kontinuum ggfls. vll. lokal davon abhängt was der jeweils beobachtete Raum an "sichtbarer" baryonischer Materie enthält. Möglicherweise könnte man so z. B. die indirekt beobachtete Beschleunigung erklären, oder aber feststellen, dass die Beobachtung der unidirektionalen Rotverschiebungen gar nicht auf eine beschleunigten Raumausdehnung zurückgeht, sondern z. B. auf ein massenverteilungsabhängiges Feldverhalten der Gravitation an sich. Die Größenskalen in denen wir mit Referenzmethoden bestimmte "Konstanten" wirklich nachweisen können, sind so viel kleiner als die beobachtbare Raumausdehnung des Universums, dass man solche Skaleneffekt einfach nicht ausschließen kann, auch wenn wir sie eben nicht nachweisen können, weil unsere Reichweite für echte Nachweise mit alternativen Messmethoden einfach zu beschränkt ist. Dass das Licht sich im phenomenologischen Sinne im ganzen Universum gleich verhält, wenn es z. B. an Massenansammlungen gebeugt wird bzw. Gravitationslinseneffekte an Singularitäten zeigt, oder eben bei Relativbewegungen blau- oder rotverschoben wird, ist denke ich unbestreitbar und kann wirklich an vielen beobachtbaren Phänomenen gezeigt werden, aber ob die Gravitation nicht vllt. abhängig von den lokal vorhanden Massen unterschiedlich wirkt, was sich auf die lokale Lichtgeschwindigkeit im Vakuum auswirken würde, können wir für große Skalen nicht wirklich beweisen. Wäre dem aber so, könnte sich z. B. die beobachtete Rotverschiebung weit entfernter Galaxien durchaus auch einfach durch den mit der Strecke des Lichtpfads immer mehr werdenden Abschnitten durch den "leeren" Raum zurückführen lassen, in dem das Licht ggfls. mit einer leicht anderen Lichtgeschwindigkeit unterwegs ist, weil keine Masse in der Nähe ist. Dann würde die Rotverschiebung nicht auf die Relativgeschwindigkeit zum beobachteten Objekt zurückgehen, sondern auf die in massearmen Raumbereichen veränderte Gravitation. Da in E=m*c² die Masse steckt, die die Ruheenergie bestimmt, aber die Masse wiederum mit der Gravitation zusammenhängt, könnte eine massenverteilungsabhängige Gravitationswirkung die Lichtgeschwindigkeit beeinflussen und die wirkliche Ursache, ist bei der Gravitation meiner Ansicht nach eben einfach noch nicht wirklich handhabbar verstanden - schon gar nicht auf großen Skalen. Die Frage ob das Higgsfeld unabhängig von der Massenverteilung um den Ort der Messung ist, lässt sich nicht beweisen. Das ist meines Wissens lediglich eine Annahme.
Jedenfalls wäre die beobachtete Rotverschiebung ferner Galaxien dann u. U. eben kein relativistischer Effekt der eine beschleunigte Raumausdehnung zeigt, sondern wäre dem großen Abstand und einem geringen aber sich mit zunehmender Strecke aufsummierender Gravitationseffekt geschuldet. Auch diesen Ansatz kann man natürlich genauso wenig ohne Weiteres beweisen wie die Postulate der "dunklen Materie" oder der "dunklen Energie", aber es wäre durchaus vorstellbar, dass die Gravitation eben keine über alle Skalen zu 100% homogene Feldgröße ist. Um das zu falsifizieren, müsste man Gravitationsmessungen fernab großer Massen in der Umgebung durchführen, was uns nun mal nicht möglich ist.

 Was mich zu solchen Vermutungen im Hinblick auf die Rechenvehikel "dunkle Materie" und "dunkle Energie" kommen lässt, ist die Tatsache, dass man immerhin alle bekannten Feldgrößen theoretisch oder inzwischen ja auch meist tatsächlich, wenn auch indirekt, beobachtbaren realen Teilchen/Energien zuordnen kann, die zweifellos zur sicht-/messbaren Materie/Energie gezählt werden müssen, weil sie schlussendlich auch in Wechselwirkung mit dieser treten können (wenn auch einige nur mit sehr geringen Wahrscheinlichkeiten - vgl. Neutrinos). Die Annahme es gäbe noch weitere Feldgrößen wie "dunkle Energie", auf die nur Beobachtungen in sehr großen Entfernungen, weit außerhalb der für uns zum Nachweis erreichbaren Entfernungen, hindeuten, oder "dunkle Materie", die ja den Theorien nach eigentlich auch als Teilchen wie das Higgs-Boson darstellbar sein müsste, wenn sie die postulierte Graviatationswirkung, bzw. einer der Gravitation ähnlichen Wirkung auf baryonische Materie haben soll, finde ich schon reichlich weit hergeholt. Vor allem, weil diese Vorstellungen ja wirklich nur darauf basieren, dass sich eben gewisse beobachtete Zusammenhänge ohne solche "Äther"-artigen Hilfsgrößen momentan nicht erklären lassen.

Im Endeffekt glaube ich dass "dunkle Materie" und "dunkle Energie" letztlich vor allem der Tatsache entspringen, dass die mathematische Abstraktion derartiger Phänomene Kosmologen einfach dazu verleitet, Hilfsgrößen oder freie Parameter einzuführen, mit denen man sich seine, zumindest für das aktuelle Verständnis gut passenden Formeln immer so zurecht biegen kann, dass sie zur Beobachtung passen. Das ist absolut menschlich und war früher auch nicht anderes (siehe "Äther"). Was mir allerdings Sorgen macht, ist die heute scheinbar zum wissenschaftlichen Konsens gehörende Herangehensweise, dass solche postulierten und nicht mal in Ansätzen verstandenen Hilfsgrößen ohne Verifikationen bereits zum weitreichenden Weitergeknobeln an anderen Fragestellungen genutzt werden - wohlwissend, dass das ganze Gedankengebäude zusammenbricht, wenn sich herausstellt, dass die getroffenen Postulate sich als falsch herausstellen. Natürlich kann man das machen, aber es besteht die Gefahr, dass man sich dabei grandios verrennt. Außerdem birgt das die Gefahr, dass sich derartige Annahmen als gegebene Tatsachen so verfestigen und die vllt. wichtigeren Fragestellungen aus dem Fokus rücken, wenn man mit der Erklärung des Universums weiterkommen will. Des Weiteren sind Fehlerfortpflanzung und Fehldeutungen, genau wie bei den Simulanten die irdische Probleme von der meist komplexen Praxis auf eine mathematisch gut handhabbare theoretische Ebene herunterbrechen, einfach vorprogrammiert, wenn man mit seinen Berechnungen auf einen nicht in allen Aspekten sauber verifizierten Ansatz aufbaut.


----------



## Adi1 (6. April 2019)

Hut ab, das ist mal ein Beitrag. 

Wo soll ich jetzt anfangen? 

Generell glaube ich an Fakten,
also an das, was wissentschaflich bewiesen ist,
und reproduzierbar ist.

Nun geht es in der Astronomie über Phänomene, welche auf der Erde gar nicht existieren.
da muss man zwangsläufig erstmal mathematische Überlegungen anstellen,
diese durch Beobachten dann bestätigen, korrigieren
oder ggf. verwerfen.

Nur so funktioniert Wissenschaft.


----------



## RyzA (6. April 2019)

@VJoe2max: Verstehe ich das richtig, dass du der Meinung bist, dass die Naturgesetze im Universum an manchen Stellen anders ablaufen?


----------



## VJoe2max (6. April 2019)

Ich zweifle nicht an den Naturgesetzen an sich, sondern ich stelle in den Raum, dass die Annahme Gravitation verhalte sich überall mit der gleichen Wirkung wie hier bei uns vielleicht nicht richtig ist. Über alle anderen Grundkräfte hat man inzwischen ein recht schlüssiges Bild, das sich auch mit unterschiedlichen Methoden größtenteils schlüssig beweisen lässt. Nur bei der Gravitation tappen wir weiterhin ziemlich im Dunklen. Auch der Higgs-Mechanismus erklärt allenfalls vage die Ursache der Gravitation. Aber nur weil man das zugehörige Eichboson nachweisen kann ist noch lange nicht geklärt, ob es überall die gleiche Energie hat, oder vllt. Wechselwirkungen mit umgebenden Massen bestehen. Da man sich aber gegen Gravitation nicht abschirmen kann, lässt sich leider kein irdischer Versuchsaufbau erdenken mit dem man dies überprüfen könnte. 

Eine unidirektionale Rotverschiebung weit entfernter Objekte muss jedenfalls nicht zwangsläufig auf eine beschleunigte Raumausdehnung zurückgehen. Es kann andere Ursachen dafür geben. Eine könnte z. B. sein, dass Gravitation sich auf großen Skalen eben abhängig von der Dichte der Masse im beobachteten Raum anders auswirkt als in dem beschränkten Raumvolumen, das wir zur Messung zur Verfügung haben und in dem nun mal überall große Massen in der Umgebung vorhanden sind. Ob die Gravitation einer Masse im intergalaktischen Raum genau gleich wirkt wie bei einer Masse die sich innerhalb einer Galaxie mit viel Masse in der Umgebung befindet, kann man nicht wissen. Dabei wäre dieser Ansatz ähnlich gut geeignet die unidirektionale Rotverschiebung bei weit entfernten Objekten zu erklären, aber er wäre zumindest theoretisch beweisbar - ganz im Gegensatz zum Postulat "dunkler Energie". Bei diesem Ansatz könnte man sich nämlich zumindest vorstellen, wie man ihn überprüfen und damit verifizieren oder falsifizieren kann (durch Messung fernab großer Massen). Eine "dunkle Energie" die offenbar nur mit der Raumzeit an sich wechselwirkt kann man hingegen per se nicht beweisen, weil sie eben mit nichts wechselwirkt und keine alternative Messmethode existieren kann mit der überprüft werden könnte, ob sich der Raum wirklich beschleunigt ausdehnt oder eben nicht.

*Edit:*
Auch hinsichtlich der Beobachtungen die man derzeit mit "dunkler Materie" zu erklären versucht (Orbitalgeschwindigkeitsunterschiede zwischen galaktischem Zentrum und Außenbereichen der Galaxie), könnte der obige Ansatz vllt. helfen, denn auch innerhalb von Galaxien gibt es ja je nach Form mehr oder weniger große Massendichtenunterschiede. Falls die Gravitationswirkung nicht nur von der Masse selbst, sondern auch von deren Verteilung und Dichte im Raum abhängen würde, könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass auch diese Beobachtungen dadurch erklärbar sein könnten, wenn die Fernwirkung der Graviatationskraft einer bestimmten Masse eben nicht überall gleich ist und der Gravitatationskraft entspricht, die wir hier in unserem Spiralarm der Milchstraße messen können. Ich gehe aber davon aus, dass der Effekt, zumindest in nicht extrem gekrümmten Bereichen der Raumzeit, wie um schwarze Löcher herum, nur sehr klein sein wird. In großen Massenansammlungen oder in großen massearmen Bereichen des Raums könnte sich aber auch ein sehr kleiner Unterschied akkumulieren und dann auf große Strecken durchaus messbare Wirkungen, z. B. auf Licht, welches den jeweiligen Bereich durchquert, oder eben auf entferntere Massen zeigen. Raumzeitkrümmung und Masse sind ja direkt von einander abhängig. Es wäre doch nicht allzu weit hergeholt, dass Bereiche verhältnismäßig stark gekrümmter Raumzeit (also Bereiche in denen sich viel Masse tummelt) auf weiter entfernte , vllt. weniger gekrümmte oder fast "glatte" Bereiche eine etwas andere gravitative Wirkung haben, als man sie z.B. lokal in den jeweiligen Bereich an einer dort befindlichen Masse messen würde. Ich finde dieser Gedanke ist alles andere als abwegig und erheblich sinniger als "dunkle Materie" die zwar mit nichts wechselwirkt aber trotzdem gravitative Wirkung aus sichtbare Materie haben soll. Die Frage ist nur, ob sich diese Überlegung auch in ein schlüssiges Zahlenwerk packen lässt, anhand dessen sich die Vermutung vllt. sogar anhand von Beobachtungen oder Messungen überprüfen lässt?

Wenn man daran denkt, dass ja sogar eine so selbstverständlich und universell wirkende Konstante wie die Zeit nicht überall im Raum konstant sind, sondern z. B. am Ereignishorizonts eines schwarzen Loches stehen bleibt, würde es mich jedenfalls sehr wundern, wenn andere bei uns lokal zwar durchaus konstant wirkende Feldgrößen überall im Raum exakt gleich wären. Eine von der Massenverteilung im Raum abhängige gravitative Fernwirkung, könnte bei solchen Phänomen wie der Galaxienbewegung meiner Ansicht nach jedenfalls eine wichtige Rolle spielen, die die Beobachtungen vllt. sogar ganz ohne irgendwelche dunklen Postulate erklären könnte. Jedenfalls halte ich es nicht für abwegig sich darüber mal Gedanken zu machen, ob es nicht möglich ist, dass Masse eben nicht einfach nur als Gravitatationsquelle mit der immer gleichen Wirkung pro Masseneinheit wirkt, sondern dass insb. die Fernwirkung von Massenansammlungen (das Gravitationsfeld jeder Masse hat ja unendliche Ausdehnung) auf Bereiche abweichender Massendichte bzw. -verteilung eine andere ist als in der umgekehrten Wirkrichtung. Dann wäre die Graviatationskonstante G eben keine universell im gesamten Universum gleiche Konstante, sondern eine Funktion mit einem vermutlich kleinen, von der umgebenen Massendichte abhängigen Faktor. Und wenn das für alle Massen im Raum gilt, müsste man vllt. die angebliche Unerklärlichkeit so manchen beobachteten Phänomens noch einmal überdenken ohne "dunkle Materie" und "dunkle Energie" dafür heran ziehen zu müssen.


----------



## Threshold (6. April 2019)

Du musst schon genauer werden. Die Quantenphysik tappt bei der Gravitation im Dunkeln.
Die allgemeine Relativitätstheorie kann die Gravitation perfekt erklären. Alle Vorhersagen wurden bisher bestätigt. Es gibt nicht ein Experiment oder Beobachtung, bei der sie versagt hat.
Daher bin ich klar der Meinung, dass die Gravitation überall im Universum die gleiche ist. Warum sollte sie ausgerechnet in unserer Umgebung eine andere sein?
Und es gibt ja Beweise, dass die Naturkonstanten im Universum immer gleich sind und sich nie verändert haben.
Dazu gibt es des Sachs Wolfe Effekt und die Silk Dämpfung. Beides sind Effekte, die sich nur mit dunkler Materie erklären lassen.
Es muss also Masse und damit Schwerkraftwirkung vorhanden sein, als die leuchtende Materie noch gar keine Masse bilden konnte.


----------



## VJoe2max (6. April 2019)

Genau die Beobachtungen die zum Postulat der "dunklen Energie" geführt haben, kann die ART eben nicht abschließend erklären, sonst hätte man sie gar nicht einführen müssen. Die Frage ist aus meiner Sicht eben genau die, ob der relativistsch begründete Rückschluss von der beobachteten Rotverschiebung entfernter Objekte richtig ist, oder ob die Rotverschiebung auf etwas anderes als eine beschleunigte Ausdehnung zurückzuführen ist, die große Mengen hypotetischer "dunkler Energie" zur Erklärung erst erforderlich macht. Genauso gut könnte es eben ein Gravitationseffekt sein, wenn man mal annimmt, dass die Gravitation und damit die kosmologische "Konstante" eben nicht an jedem Ort gleich ist - und zwar, weil man die Gravitation eben noch nicht richtig verstanden hat. Falls die Gravitationskonstante bzw. die kosmologische Konstante (die ja von G abhängt) eben nicht überall konstant sein sollte, ist es auch kein Wunder, dass die Gravitation in dieser statischen Vorstellung auch auf quantenmechansicher Ebene Schwierigkeiten macht. *Edit:* Vielleicht hat sich Einstein damals doch nicht geirrt, als er seine kosmologische Konstante als größte Eselei seines Lebens titulierte...  

Im Übrigen ist meine Vermutung eben nicht, dass die messbare Gravitation ausgerechnet in unserer Umgebung eine Besonderheit wäre, sondern dass sie eben an jeder Stelle des Raums abhängig von der jeweiligen Massendichte bzw. Verteilung in der jeweiligen Umgebung in geringem Maße variieren könnte. Auf große Entfernung würde dann die Fernwirkung solcher Gravitationsunterschiede z. B. zu der beobachteten unidirektionalen Rotverschiebung weit entfernter Objekte führen. Der Rückschluss es handle sich um einen relativistischen Effekt beschleunigter Expansion wäre dann falsch - ist aber vllt. nicht vom den von mir vermuteten Gravitationseffekten zu unterscheiden. 

Der Sachs Wolfe Effekt und die Silk Dämpfung beschreiben beide keine Eigenschaften des sichtbaren Universums, sondern der Hintergrundstrahlung, die sozusagen die Tapete des Urknalls bildet hinter die wir nicht schauen können. "Dunkle Materie" kann darüber hinaus eben gar keine Masse bzw. Energie im eigentlichen Sinne sein, welche Gravitationswirkung entfalten kann, weil sie dann genau wie sichtbare Materie auch über die Gravitationswirkung hinaus in Wechselwirkung mit dieser treten müsste was sie aber per Definition nicht tut. Dunkle Materie wurde aber auch nicht wegen der kosmischen Hintergrundstrahlung postuliert, sondern vor allem weil alle weit entfernten Galaxien des sichtbaren Universums in jede Richtung stärker rotverschoben sind, als sie bei einer überall gleichen kosmologischen Konstante sein müssten. Mein Ansatz ist nun, dass die Interpretation der beobachteten Rotverschiebung vllt. falsch ist, falls die Gravitation einer Masse eben nicht an jeder Stelle des Raums gleichstark wirkt und vor allem, dass in massearmen Bereichen eine andere Gravitationswirkung vorhanden ist als in Bereichen mit viel Masse. So ließe sich vllt. auch erklären warum es diese ungleichmäßige Masseverteilung überhaupt gibt und sich nicht eine relativ homogene Masseverteilung im Raum eingestellt hat. Ob das stimmt lässt sich zwar nicht so einfach prüfen, aber im Vergleich zum Postulat der "dunklen Energie, wäre es überhaupt überprüfbar. Wäre meine Vermutung korrekt, wäre die Rotverschiebung weit entfernter Galaxien eben nicht auf die mutmaßliche beschleunigte Ausdehnung des Raums zurückzuführen. Das würde auch der ART nicht widersprechen.

*Edit:
*Auch die Beobachtungen die zum Postulat der "dunklen Materie" geführt haben könnten ebenfalls auf etwas anderes zurückzuführen sein als auf eben die "dunkle Materie" wenn man annimmt, dass die Gravitation eben nicht nur von der Masse allein, sondern auch von der Umgebung dieser Masse abhängt. 
Immerhin messen wir die Gravitation ausschließlich in dem Bereich in dem wir uns befinden. Dass sie auf so kleinen Skalen wie der von uns direkten Messungen zugänglichen Umgebung konstant wirkt, ist kein Wunder, aber das bedeutet nicht, dass die gleiche Messung an einer Stelle im Raum an der in der Umgebung z. B. viel mehr oder viel weniger Masse vorkommt nicht leicht unterschiedlich sein kann. Gerade wenn die Unterscheide gering wären, könnte sich solche geringen Abweichungen aber auf größere Entfernungen durchaus so auswirken wie man es beobachtet.


----------



## Threshold (6. April 2019)

Es gibt drei Arten von Rotverschiebung. Und es gibt bisher eben keine bessere Theorie als die, dass sich der Raum beschleunigt ausdehnt.
Und Gerade die Hintergrundstrahlung ist es ja. Wenn es keine Materie gäbe, die Masse hat, aber nicht wechselwirkt, wäre die Hintergrundstrahlung perfekt verteilt. Das ist sie aber nicht. Es gibt kleine Schwankungen und das weist darauf hin, dass es eine Schwerkraftwirkung gab, ehe die leuchtende Materie Masse besaß.
Die dunkle Energie wurde ja auch schon nachgewiesen.


----------



## VJoe2max (6. April 2019)

Es gibt Rotverschiebung aber keine Arten davon. Ursachen dafür kann es aber verschiedene geben und die müssen nicht zwingend relativistisch sein. 

Die Hintergrundstrahlung hat nichts mit dem sichtbaren Universum zu tun. Sie stellt lediglich das Ende des sichtbaren Universums dar. Im Übrigen wäre es auch möglich, dass auch die Fluktuation der Hintergrundstrahlung nichts anderes ist als eine Fluktuation der Gravitationswirkung. Man muss dafür nur annehmen, dass die kosmologische Konstanten eben keine Konstante ist, sondern selbst minimal fluktuiert.
Letztlich sind all diese Überlegungen, die zu den von dir vertretenen Ansichten führen, aber auch nichts anderes als Interpretationen des Beobachteten. Ein Interpretation muss jedoch nicht korrekt sein - insbesondere wenn man eben keine Beweise dafür erbringen kann und dunkle Energie wurde bislang keineswegs nachgewiesen. Es kann eben gut sein, dass einige Grundannahmen bezüglich der Gravitation falsch sind. Damit wären auch die Interpretationen die darauf basieren falsch. Ich sage nicht dass es so ist, aber man darf sich der Möglichkeit nicht verschließen, bis man stichhaltige Beweise hat die nicht selsbterfüllende Prophezeiung sind, weil man sich seine Welt mittels freier Parameter so zurecht biegt wie man sie gern hätte.


----------



## RyzA (6. April 2019)

Was ich auch immer noch nicht richtig verstanden habe ist warum man kein Graviton nachweisen kann.
Gravitationswellen wurden ja nachgewiesen.
Und laut dem Welle/Teilchen Dualismus muß es ja ein Graviton geben.
Wobei, es ist ja der Raum selber und keine Energie/Materie im Raum.
Stringtheorien gehen aber immer noch vom "Graviton" aus.
Laut ART ist Gravitation eine Eigenschaft des Raumes. Aber wie sie genau entsteht erklärt sie meines Wissens auch nicht.


----------



## Threshold (6. April 2019)

VJoe2max schrieb:


> Es kann eben gut sein, dass einige Grundannahmen bezüglich der Gravitation falsch sind. Damit wären auch die Interpretationen die darauf basieren falsch. Ich sage nicht dass es so ist, aber man darf sich der Möglichkeit nicht verschließen, bis man stichhaltige Beweise hat die nicht selsbterfüllende Prophezeiung sind, weil man die sich seine Welt mittels freier Parameter wie so zurecht biegt wie man sie gern hätte.



Bisher gibt es aber keinerlei Hinweise darauf. Logisch ist ja, dass in alle Richtungen geforscht wird. Man müsste natürlich erst mal klären, wie Galaxien überhaupt entstehen. Dafür gibt es eine Menge Hypothesen aber Konkretes ist bisher noch nicht entdeckt worden.
Allerdings sehe ich das eben so, dass wenn es nach Fisch aussieht, nach Fisch riecht und nach Fisch schmeckt, es vermutlich auch Fisch ist.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Laut ART ist Gravitation eine Eigenschaft des Raumes. Aber wie sie genau entsteht erklärt sie meines Wissens auch nicht.



Die allgemeine Relativitätstheorie erklärt ja, dass Gravitation eine Eigenschaft der Raumzeit ist. Das ist ja die Erklärung.
Das Problem ist, dass diese Erklärung nicht mit der Quantenphysik vereinbar ist. Die setzt ja voraus, dass jede Kraft ein Kraft Übertragungsteilchen hat.
Für die starke und schwache Wechselwirkung haben wir sie gefunden. Die elektromagnetische Wechselwirkung hat das Photon.
Die schwache und die elektromagnetische Wechselwirkung hat man schon zur elektroschwachen Wechselwirkung vereinen können. Ab einer bestimmten Energie verhalten sich das masselos Photon und die schweren W/Z Bosonen identisch. Jetzt ist man bemüht, auch die starke Wechselwirkung einzubringen. Bisher erfolglos.
Aber die Gravitation klammert sich da einfach aus. Was vermutlich -- also meine Meinung -- daran liegt, dass die Gravitation so unfassbar viel schwächer ist als die anderen Kräfte.
Nichtsdestotrotz muss das postulierte Graviton masselos sein, da sich Gravitationswellen mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit ausbreiten. Aber das ist dann auch die einzige Eigenschaft, die man als gesichert ansieht.


----------



## RyzA (6. April 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nichtsdestotrotz muss das postulierte Graviton masselos sein, da sich Gravitationswellen mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit ausbreiten. Aber das ist dann auch die einzige Eigenschaft, die man als gesichert ansieht.


Ja wenn es das gibt muß es wie das Photon 0 Ruhemasse haben. Das ist logisch.


----------



## Threshold (6. April 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ja wenn es das gibt muß es wie das Photon 0 Ruhemasse haben. Das ist logisch.



Es ist masselos und hat eine sehr, sehr geringe Energie. Daher kann man es schlicht nicht finden. 
Und ich glaube auch nicht, dass man es finden wird. Wenn man bedenkt, dass das Proton zwar aus 3 Quarks besteht, die aber nur 5% der Masse des Protons ausmachen -- der Rest ist Bindungsenergie -- wird das Graviton, das ja als Wechselwirkungsteilchen zwischen den Quarks auch vorhanden sein muss, unfassbar schwach sein.
Ich denke, dass wir eher die dunkle Materie ergründen werden. Der LHC wird ja aktuell umgebaut und 2025 wieder ans Netz gehen.
Dann könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass wir der Dunklen Materie auf dem Pelz rücken.
Interessant ist ja, dass für den Flughafen Berlin, von dem noch kein Flugzeug gestartet ist, bisher mehr Geld ausgegeben wurde als für die Erweiterung des LHC.


----------



## Two-Face (6. April 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Interessant ist ja, dass für den Flughafen Berlin, von dem noch kein Flugzeug gestartet ist, bisher mehr Geld ausgegeben wurde als für die Erweiterung des LHC.


Tja, da lässt man sich halt nicht von irgendwelchen Planungsbüros über's Ohr hauen.

Ich glaube, bis vom BER mal ein Flugzeug startet, bis dahin haben wir schon längst das Beamen und den Warpantrieb erfunden.


----------



## VJoe2max (6. April 2019)

@Headcrash: Selbstverständlich kann man Gravitation nachweisen. Man spürt sie ja Tag ein Tag aus und wenn dir der Hammer auf den Fuß fällt wurde er ebenfalls von der Gravitation der Erde beschleunigt . 

Das Graviton ist allerdings eine ziemlich hypothetische Angelegenheit und ist eigentlich sein eigenes Antiteilchen. Ziemlich weltfremd diese Idee, aber es ergibt sich halt so aus der Quatenfeldtheorie.



Threshold schrieb:


> Bisher gibt es aber keinerlei Hinweise darauf.  Logisch ist ja, dass in alle Richtungen geforscht wird. Man müsste  natürlich erst mal klären, wie Galaxien überhaupt entstehen. Dafür gibt  es eine Menge Hypothesen aber Konkretes ist bisher noch nicht entdeckt  worden.
> Allerdings sehe ich das eben so, dass wenn es nach Fisch aussieht, nach  Fisch riecht und nach Fisch schmeckt, es vermutlich auch Fisch  ist.



Wenn es um die Frage geht warum die weit entfernte Galaxien rotverschoben sind ist es eigentlich relativ egal wie sie entstehen, aber natürlich wäre auch die Antwort darauf sehr interessant. Wobei man da imho schon bisschen mehr durchblickt als beim Thema Gravitation an sich. Die Frage ist ja eigentlich nur noch woher all die supermassiven schwarzen Löcher kommen die die Kerne bilden. 

Was die Rotverschiebung und die daraus folgende Herleitung der "dunklen Energie" angeht, ist es halt eher so dass es vllt. nach Fisch aussieht und nach Fisch riecht, aber weil man nicht reinbeißen kann, weiß man nicht, ob es auch nach Fisch schmeckt, oder vielleicht doch nach Ananas .


----------



## Two-Face (6. April 2019)

VJoe2max schrieb:


> Das Graviton ist allerdings eine ziemlich hypothetische Angelegenheit und ist eigentlich sein eigenes Antiteilchen. Ziemlich weltfremd diese Idee, aber es ergibt sich halt so aus der Quatenfeldtheorie.


Einige Varianten der Superstringtheorie rechnen ja gar mit Tachyonen.
Das ist ja noch viel, viel weltfremder, auch das konnte man bisher nirgendwo nachweisen und ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass das in unserem kausalem Universum je geschehen wird. Wobei - ausschließen soll man ja gar nichts.


----------



## Threshold (6. April 2019)

VJoe2max schrieb:


> @Headcrash: Selbstverständlich kann man Gravitation nachweisen. Man spürt sie ja Tag ein Tag aus und wenn dir der Hammer auf den Fuß fällt wurde er ebenfalls von der Gravitation der Erde beschleunigt .



Das erkläre mal einen Flacherdler. 



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Das Graviton ist allerdings eine ziemlich hypothetische Angelegenheit und ist eigentlich sein eigenes Antiteilchen. Ziemlich weltfremd diese Idee, aber es ergibt sich halt so aus der Quatenfeldtheorie.



Das Photon ist ja auch sein eigenes Anti Teilchen. Aber auch das glaubt dir kein Flacherdler. Der glaubt an Anti Licht, das das normale Licht dämpft und deswegen wird der Mond ab und zu mal rot, was aber nicht an einer Mondfinsternis liegt, denn sowas gibt es nicht.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Einige Varianten der Superstringtheorie rechnen ja gar mit Tachyonen.
> Das ist ja noch viel, viel weltfremder, auch das konnte man bisher nirgendwo nachweisen und ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass das in unserem kausalem Universum je geschehen wird. Wobei - ausschließen soll man ja gar nichts.



Wenn ich nicht irre, erklärt die Super Stringtheorie die dunkle Materie mit Neutralinos.


----------



## Two-Face (6. April 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn ich nicht irre, erklärt die Super Stringtheorie die dunkle Materie mit Neutralinos.


Um das nachzuweisen, bräuchte man aber schon einen wirklich extrem leistungsfähigen Teilchenbeschleuniger.


----------



## Threshold (6. April 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Um das nachzuweisen, bräuchte man aber schon einen wirklich extrem leistungsfähigen Teilchenbeschleuniger.



Ich glaube, der müsste so groß sein wie das Sonnensystem oder so.
Interessant ist ja auch, dass man für die kosmische Strahlung auch nur eine halbherzige Erklärung hat.
Schaut man sich die Energie der Teilchen an, müsste deren Beschleuniger die Größe einer Galaxie haben.


----------



## Two-Face (6. April 2019)

Naja, das Higgs-Boson wurde ja - quasi - schon nachgewiesen, das war der letzte Träger der Wechselwirkung der noch gefehlt hat, eben der Masse.
Das letzte fehlende Puzzlestück bleibt da eben nur noch das Graviton - wenn's denn sowas gibt, denn das bleibt ja in seiner Defintion, wie eben Dunkle Materie/Energie nur hypotehtisch.
Laut Quantentheorie _*muss*_ es das aber geben; eben den Träger der Gravitation.


----------



## RyzA (6. April 2019)

Und laut Branetheorie ist das Graviton das einzige Teilchen, welches in andere Universen eindringen kann, irgendwie über höhere Dimensionen.
Das ist natürlich sehr hypothetisch. Aber völlig ausschließen kann man es nicht.
Also das unser Universum in ein "Brane" eingebettet ist, neben vielen anderen Branes.

Vielleicht gibt es ja ein Multiversum. Aber das ist dann außerhalb unserer Wahrnehmung & Überprüfbarkeit.

Oder es gibt von uns x Kopien in anderen Universen. Das kann man dann unendlich weit spinnen.


----------



## Threshold (6. April 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Und laut Branetheorie ist das Graviton das einzige Teilchen, welches in andere Universen eindringen kann, irgendwie über höhere Dimensionen.



Was muss man trinken um daran zu glauben?


----------



## RyzA (6. April 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was muss man trinken um daran zu glauben?


Oder rauchen!

Albert Einstein hat glaube ich mal gesagt: Der Verstand hat seine Grenzen. Die Fantasie ist jedoch grenzenlos. Oder so ähnlich.


----------



## RtZk (6. April 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Und laut Branetheorie ist das Graviton das einzige Teilchen, welches in andere Universen eindringen kann, irgendwie über höhere Dimensionen.
> Das ist natürlich sehr hypothetisch. Aber völlig ausschließen kann man es nicht.
> Also das unser Universum in ein "Brane" eingebettet ist, neben vielen anderen Branes.
> 
> ...



Spielt im Grunde nach sowieso keine Rolle, es wird niemals möglich sein etwas darüber zu erfahren, da wir eben an die Naturgesetze "unseres Universums" gebunden sind, die ein Verlassen völlig unmöglich machen.


----------



## RyzA (6. April 2019)

RtZk schrieb:


> Spielt im Grunde nach sowieso keine Rolle, es wird niemals möglich sein etwas darüber zu erfahren, da wir eben an die Naturgesetze "unseres Universums" gebunden sind, die ein Verlassen völlig unmöglich machen.


Das stimmt. Das werden wir wohl nie erfahren.

Vielleicht wenn wir wiedergeboren werden... in einen anderen Universum. Aber das ist jetzt metaphysisch.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. April 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Bei Wikipedia steht:
> 
> 
> Quelle: Rotationskurve – Wikipedia
> ...



Jo, dass sind die beiden mir bekannten Methoden:
a: Gucken, wieviel Materie sichtbar ist und anhand typischer Dichteverteilungen deren Masse ableiten.
b: Gucken, wie andere Himmelskörper auf die Gravitation der Galaxie reagieren und daraus deren Masse ableiten.

Aber das reicht noch nicht, um von fehlender dunkler Materie überrascht zu werden. Dunkle Materie ist nichts weiter als Erklärungsversuch, wenn Methode A und Methode B unterschiedliche Ergebnisse liefern. Also wenn eine Galaxie mehr Gravitation ausübt, als man mit der sichtbaren Materie erklären kann. "Keine dunkle Materie" führt bei einer Untersuchung nur mit diesen beiden Methoden zu a = b und das ist eigentlich die perfekte Ordnung, die man sich immer gewünscht hat. Keine Unstimmigkeit, die man erklären müsste. Dafür bräuchte man eine dritte Methode C um die Masse zu bestimmen. Wenn dann  a = b aber != c, dann hätte man eine Galaxie in der scheinbar keine dunkle Materie ist, obwohl sie sich aber gemäß C so verhält respektive umgekehrt man bräuchte einen Fall mit c = a != b; das heißt die Galaxie enthält gemäß zweier Untersuchungsmethoden dunkle Materie, aber eine dritte findet keine Spuren davon.




VJoe2max schrieb:


> ...
> Im Endeffekt glaube ich dass "dunkle Materie" und "dunkle Energie" letztlich vor allem der Tatsache entspringen, dass die mathematische Abstraktion derartiger Phänomene Kosmologen einfach dazu verleitet, Hilfsgrößen oder freie Parameter einzuführen, mit denen man sich seine, zumindest für das aktuelle Verständnis gut passenden Formeln immer so zurecht biegen kann, dass sie zur Beobachtung passen. Das ist absolut menschlich und war früher auch nicht anderes (siehe "Äther"). Was mir allerdings Sorgen macht, ist die heute scheinbar zum wissenschaftlichen Konsens gehörende Herangehensweise, dass solche postulierten und nicht mal in Ansätzen verstandenen Hilfsgrößen ohne Verifikationen bereits zum weitreichenden Weitergeknobeln an anderen Fragestellungen genutzt werden - wohlwissend, dass das ganze Gedankengebäude zusammenbricht, wenn sich herausstellt, dass die getroffenen Postulate sich als falsch herausstellen. Natürlich kann man das machen, aber es besteht die Gefahr, dass man sich dabei grandios verrennt. Außerdem birgt das die Gefahr, dass sich derartige Annahmen als gegebene Tatsachen so verfestigen und die vllt. wichtigeren Fragestellungen aus dem Fokus rücken, wenn man mit der Erklärung des Universums weiterkommen will. Des Weiteren sind Fehlerfortpflanzung und Fehldeutungen, genau wie bei den Simulanten die irdische Probleme von der meist komplexen Praxis auf eine mathematisch gut handhabbare theoretische Ebene herunterbrechen, einfach vorprogrammiert, wenn man mit seinen Berechnungen auf einen nicht in allen Aspekten sauber verifizierten Ansatz aufbaut.



Diese rein theoretischen Gedankengebilde sind seit wenigstens einem Jahrhundert Kern aller Bereiche der Physik, nicht nur der Astrophysik. Nachdem sich sehr viele Vorhersagen als richtig erwiesen haben, wird vollkommen frei auf weitere Vorhersagen die nächste Theorie aufgepropft. Man kann halt keine großen Gedanken hervorbringen, ohne über das bereits "bekannte" hinaus zu gehen und wenn die experimentellen Methoden weit hinter den bisherigen Theorien zurückbleiben, dann baut man halt am Luftschloss weiter. Ein paar Jahrzehnte später findet dann vielleicht tatsächlich mal einer ein Higgs-Boson oder ähnliches...

Finde ich in dem Umfange, in dem es betrieben wird, auch äußerst fragwürdig. Grundlagenforschung kann zwar nicht anwendungsorientiert sein, aber wenn ein Wissenschaftszweig ettliche Jahrzehnte und Equipment im Werte ettlicher Milliarden braucht, um dieser Theorie irgendeine Form von !Labor!praxis zur Seite zu stellen, dann kann man nicht einmal mehr zufällig einen Nutzen erwarten. Astro- und Teilchenphysik stehen damit in einer Reihe mit Theologie und Kunstgeschichte (und noch hinter Philosophie), gehören gefühlt aber zu den am besten finanzierten Forschungsbereichen überhaupt.


Zur konkreten Frage an sich:
Ich frage mich seit langem, wie man mit ausschließlich optischen Methoden Wissen über das Verhalten von Licht erlangt, aus dem ja alle weiteren Erkenntnisse abgeleitet werden. Das schreit förmlich nach Zirkelschlüssen.


----------



## RyzA (7. April 2019)

Was ich auch sehr interessant finde aus dem Bereich Biologie: ist die "natürliche Programmierung von Lebewesen"... sprich DNA!
Kann man eigentlich mit einen Programmcode von Computern vergleichen. Erstaunlich was da alles drin gespeichert ist.
Aussehen, Charaktereigenschaften,  Intelligenz (zum großen Teil) Talente, Krankheiten.
Bei Spinnen die Netze bauen sind sogar die Baupläne für die Netze gespeichert. Da sie das Netz bauen nicht erlernen müssen.
Aber zum Glück ist nicht alles genetisch festgelegt, sonst wären wir wohl willenlose Maschinen.


----------



## Threshold (7. April 2019)

In den Genen ist gespeichert, dass sich der Körper Fettresreven anlegt, für schlechte Zeiten.
In der Steinzeit war es überlebenswichtig. Heute wird das als schlecht angesehen und man lässt sich das Fett absaugen.
Im Gehirn ist genau festgelegt, wo die Sprache zu finden ist. Das ist Evolution. Auch wenn Sprache immer noch erlernt werden muss.
Schreiben und lesen hingegen ist nicht definiert. Die Evolution braucht eben eine Weile, bis etwas in Genen festgeschrieben wird. Und es wird letztendlich auch nur das festgeschrieben, was nutzbar ist.


----------



## RyzA (7. April 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> In den Genen ist gespeichert, dass sich der Körper Fettresreven anlegt, für schlechte Zeiten.
> In der Steinzeit war es überlebenswichtig. Heute wird das als schlecht angesehen und man lässt sich das Fett absaugen.


Dennoch gab es damals wohl weniger übergewichtige Menschen als heute. Da sie sich für die Nahrungssuche mehr bewegt haben. 



> Im Gehirn ist genau festgelegt, wo die Sprache zu finden ist. Das ist Evolution. Auch wenn Sprache immer noch erlernt werden muss.


Ja im Sprachzentrum.



> Schreiben und lesen hingegen ist nicht definiert.


Dafür gibt es keine speziellen Bereiche im Gehirn?


----------



## Threshold (7. April 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Dennoch gab es damals wohl weniger übergewichtige Menschen als heute. Da sie sich für die Nahrungssuche mehr bewegt haben.



Darum geht es nicht. Es geht darum, dass man sich etwas Reserven anfuttern kann für Zeiten, wo es gar nichts gibt.
Der Homo Sapiens war auch mal kurz vorm Aussterben.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es keine speziellen Bereiche im Gehirn?



Dafür nicht.


----------



## RyzA (7. April 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Darum geht es nicht. Es geht darum, dass man sich etwas Reserven anfuttern kann für Zeiten, wo es gar nichts gibt.
> Der Homo Sapiens war auch mal kurz vorm Aussterben.


Bringt nur heute eher Nachteile. Zumindest in unserer Gesellschaft wo es Nahrung im Überfluss gibt.



> Dafür nicht.


Das wundert mich. Legasthenie z.B. ist ja auch vererbbar. Genauso wie Begabungen in diesen Bereichen.

Dann werden wohl mehrere Bereiche im Gehirn dafür zuständig sein.


----------



## Threshold (8. April 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Bringt nur heute eher Nachteile. Zumindest in unserer Gesellschaft wo es Nahrung im Überfluss gibt.



In Europa vielleicht aber sicher nicht überall auf der Welt.


----------



## RyzA (8. April 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> In Europa vielleicht aber sicher nicht überall auf der Welt.


Nicht nur Europa auch USA und anderen Wohlstandsgesellschaften.
Und in armen Ländern, wo Menschen wirklich hungern, sehe ich niemanden mit Fettreserven.


----------



## RtZk (8. April 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> In Europa vielleicht aber sicher nicht überall auf der Welt.



Es macht nirgendwo auf der Welt mehr Sinn, es basiert darauf, dass man in einer Jahreszeit deutlich mehr Essen hat als in einer anderen, was aber nirgendwo mehr in dem Maße so ist.


----------



## Threshold (8. April 2019)

RtZk schrieb:


> Es macht nirgendwo auf der Welt mehr Sinn, es basiert darauf, dass man in einer Jahreszeit deutlich mehr Essen hat als in einer anderen, was aber nirgendwo mehr in dem Maße so ist.



Änder nichts daran, dass sich die evolutionäre Entwicklung nicht für Supermärkte interessiert.


----------



## Adi1 (8. April 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Das wundert mich. Legasthenie z.B. ist ja auch vererbbar. Genauso wie Begabungen in diesen Bereichen.
> 
> Dann werden wohl mehrere Bereiche im Gehirn dafür zuständig sein.



Richtig,

die Vernetzung und Neubildung von solchen neuronalen Netzwerkverbindungen ist der Schlüssel zur Intelligenz. 

Also nur durch ständiges Lernen,

die Smartphones sind da nicht so optimal.


----------



## RyzA (8. April 2019)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Richtig,
> 
> die Vernetzung und Neubildung von solchen neuronalen Netzwerkverbindungen ist der Schlüssel zur Intelligenz.


Das ist klar. Es ging um die Frage, ob für das lesen&schreiben, auch (genetisch) ein spezieller Bereich im Gehirn angelegt wird. Wie für die Sprache. Aber scheinbar wohl nicht.


----------



## Threshold (9. April 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Das ist klar. Es ging um die Frage, ob für das lesen&schreiben, auch (genetisch) ein spezieller Bereich im Gehirn angelegt wird. Wie für die Sprache. Aber scheinbar wohl nicht.



Dafür ist das Lesen und Schreiben schlicht zu neu.
Vögel müssen das Fliegen auch lernen, obwohl es in ihren Genen verankert ist. Zumindest ist mir kein Vogel bekannt, der an Höhenangst leidet.
Und einen Königspinguin in der Antarktis hab ich auch noch nicht frieren sehen.
Obwohl ich schon welche gesehen habe, die keine Lust mehr auf 6 Monate Dunkelheit haben.


----------



## RyzA (9. April 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Zumindest ist mir kein Vogel bekannt, der an Höhenangst leidet.


In irgendeinen Animationsfilm kam einer vor. Mir fällt nur der Name jetzt nicht ein.



> Und einen Königspinguin in der Antarktis hab ich auch noch nicht frieren sehen.


Nicht? Ich schon. Ich hatte gerade letztens wieder eine Tierdoku gesehen. Da sind die Pinguine die aussen standen um ihre Gruppe/kolonie herum immer nach innen gewandert. Wo es wärmer war.
Weil der kalte Wind für sie unerträglich wurde. Kein Wunder bei -50 bis -60 Grad.

Aber ich weiß was du meinst.


----------



## Threshold (9. April 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Nicht? Ich schon. Ich hatte gerade letztens wieder eine Tierdoku gesehen. Da sind die Pinguine die aussen standen um ihre Gruppe/kolonie herum immer nach innen gewandert. Wo es wärmer war.
> Weil der kalte Wind für sie unerträglich wurde. Kein Wunder bei -50 bis -60 Grad.
> 
> Aber ich weiß was du meinst.



Ja, sie wechseln sich ab. Die Gruppe hält zusammen. Das muss auch so sein, denn alleine hätten sie keine Chance.
Aber ich habe eben noch keinen Königspinguin gesehen, dem das zu blöd ist und einfach abhaut -- in die Südsee.


----------



## RtZk (9. April 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, sie wechseln sich ab. Die Gruppe hält zusammen. Das muss auch so sein, denn alleine hätten sie keine Chance.
> Aber ich habe eben noch keinen Königspinguin gesehen, dem das zu blöd ist und einfach abhaut -- in die Südsee.



Oder es ist doch jeder egoistisch und jeder wollte an der wärmsten Stelle sein, weshalb sie ständig in Bewegung sind .


----------



## RyzA (9. April 2019)

Natürlich "denken" sie zuerst an sich. Aber dadurch sie sich abwechseln hat die ganze Gruppe was davon.


----------



## Threshold (9. April 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Natürlich "denken" sie zuerst an sich. Aber dadurch sie sich abwechseln hat die ganze Gruppe was davon.



Ich würde ja in der Mitte stehen bleiben.


----------



## RyzA (9. April 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich würde ja in der Mitte stehen bleiben.


Aber da wird es nach einer Weile sogar zu warm.

Apropos: was auch genetisch festgelegt ist, die Art wie japanische Bienen Riesenhornissen zur Verteidigung töten. Sie bilden einen Ball um die Hornisse und erzeugen mit Zitterbewegungen ihrer Körper Wärme.
Dann steigt die Temperatur immer weiter an und die Hornisse stirbt irgendwann.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K6m40W1s0Wc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Leider können sich die europäischen Honigbienen nicht gegen die Hornissen wehren.


----------



## Threshold (9. April 2019)

Die europäischen Honigbienen sind eben Weicheier.  
Aber jetzt mal ernst. Das Sterben von Bienenvölker ist schon dramatisch. Oder allgemein Insekten. 
Was hatten wir früher immer an Fliegen herumschwirren, wenn wir draußen gegrillt haben.
Heute ist da nichts mehr übrig geblieben. Das sollte einem zu Denken geben.


----------



## Two-Face (9. April 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die europäischen Honigbienen sind eben Weicheier.
> Aber jetzt mal ernst. Das Sterben von Bienenvölker ist schon dramatisch. Oder allgemein Insekten.
> Was hatten wir früher immer an Fliegen herumschwirren, wenn wir draußen gegrillt haben.
> Heute ist da nichts mehr übrig geblieben. Das sollte einem zu Denken geben.


Das hat ja viel mit den ganzen Spitzmitteln zu tun - Glyphosat ist nunmal ein Bienenkiller.
Dazu kommt auch noch der massiv einseitige Anbau in der Landwirtschaft, vielen Insektenarten wird dadurch die Lebensgrundlage genommen. 
Es ist überhaupt übel, wie die Grünflächen zurückgegangen sind. Früher wuchs bei uns auf dem Land das Gras am Straßenrand brusthoch, heute ist alles kahl.


----------



## Threshold (9. April 2019)

Heute gibt es in Städten mehr Insekten als aufm Land, einfach deswegen, weil es in den Städten keine so starke Monokultur gibt.


----------



## RyzA (9. April 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die europäischen Honigbienen sind eben Weicheier.
> Aber jetzt mal ernst. Das Sterben von Bienenvölker ist schon dramatisch.


Bei den Honigbienen sind die Populationen auch etwas zurückgegangen. Auch durch Milbenbefall.
Aber noch schlimmer sieht es bei den einheimischen Wildbienen aus.



> Oder allgemein Insekten.
> Was hatten wir früher immer an Fliegen herumschwirren, wenn wir draußen gegrillt haben.
> Heute ist da nichts mehr übrig geblieben. Das sollte einem zu Denken geben.


Ja es gibt kaum noch gemischte Wildwiesen. Nur einseitige motone Agrarflächen. Dazu kommen Pflanzenschutzmittel usw.
Und wenn die Insekten weniger werden dann auch die Vögel und andere Tiere welche sich davon ernähren.

Noch zu den bestäubenden Insekten wie Bienen und Hummeln: wenn die drastisch weniger werden, dann sieht es für uns auch schlecht aus. Dann verschwinden ca 50% aller Lebensmittel im Supermarkt.


----------



## Threshold (9. April 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Dazu kommen Pflanzenschutzmittel usw.



Na, ich würde das Zeugs nicht "Pflanzenschutzmittel" nennen.
Hast du mehrere Pflanzenarten, können sie sich gegenseitig helfen. Bäume sondern ja Duftstoffe aus, wenn sie angegriffen werden und locken so den Feind der Angreifer an.
Hast du viele unterschiedliche Pflanzen, hocken da schon die Feinde der Angreifer, wenn denn welche kommen sollten.
Im Grunde genommen ist das wie mit der Tiermasthaltung. Da stopft man den Tieren schon vorher Antibiotika rein ohne zu wissen, was kommt.
Und auf den Anbauflächen feuert man alles ab, was die Chemie so zu bieten hat, ohne sich dafür zu interessieren, was danach kommt.


----------



## RtZk (10. April 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die europäischen Honigbienen sind eben Weicheier.
> Aber jetzt mal ernst. Das Sterben von Bienenvölker ist schon dramatisch. Oder allgemein Insekten.
> Was hatten wir früher immer an Fliegen herumschwirren, wenn wir draußen gegrillt haben.
> Heute ist da nichts mehr übrig geblieben. Das sollte einem zu Denken geben.



Kann ich so nicht bestätigen bei uns gibt es von den Viechern mehr denn je. Bienen sind nicht mehr geworden, aber wie viele Wespen und Hornissen es gibt ist fast schon abstrus, wir hatten letztes Jahr 3 Wespennester und 2 Hornissennester, das ist dann weniger schön, wenn man draußen essen will.


----------



## compisucher (10. April 2019)

Mal was anderes.
falls es interessiert, hier ist der Livestream heute ab 15 Uhr, bei dem man (hoffentlich) zum ersten Mal ein schwarzes Loch anschauen kann:

YouTube


----------



## RyzA (10. April 2019)

RtZk schrieb:


> Kann ich so nicht bestätigen bei uns gibt es von den Viechern mehr denn je. Bienen sind nicht mehr geworden, aber wie viele Wespen und Hornissen es gibt ist fast schon abstrus, wir hatten letztes Jahr 3 Wespennester und 2 Hornissennester, das ist dann weniger schön, wenn man draußen essen will.


Hornissen fangen und fressen Wespen. Normalerweise sagt man wo Hornissen sind, da sind keine oder kaum Wespen.
Aber wenn man die Nester direkt am Hause hat würde ich die auch von einen Imker bzw Fachmann umsiedeln lassen.


----------



## Adi1 (10. April 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Mal was anderes.
> falls es interessiert, hier ist der Livestream heute ab 15 Uhr, bei dem man (hoffentlich) zum ersten Mal ein schwarzes Loch anschauen kann:
> 
> YouTube



Hut ab,

ich bin begeistert.


----------



## RtZk (10. April 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Hornissen fangen und fressen Wespen. Normalerweise sagt man wo Hornissen sind, da sind keine oder kaum Wespen.
> Aber wenn man die Nester direkt am Hause hat würde ich die auch von einen Imker bzw Fachmann umsiedeln lassen.



Ist ein ziemlich großes Grundstück und ging noch so weit und so eine Umsiedlung ist recht teuer, man muss eher schauen, dass die Nester gar nicht erst entstehen. 
Die Hornissen sind ja auch nicht die, die so auf die Nahrung gehen wie die Wespen, da ist eher das vorbei laufen das Problem, denn das kann schon gefährlich werden, wenn sie rauskommen um ihr Nest zu „verteidigen“.



compisucher schrieb:


> Mal was anderes.
> falls es interessiert, hier ist der Livestream heute ab 15 Uhr, bei dem man (hoffentlich) zum ersten Mal ein schwarzes Loch anschauen kann:
> 
> YouTube



Schön endlich mal „echte“ Bilder davon zu sehen, mal schauen was sich noch so für Erkentnisse daraus ergeben.


----------



## Threshold (10. April 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Mal was anderes.
> falls es interessiert, hier ist der Livestream heute ab 15 Uhr, bei dem man (hoffentlich) zum ersten Mal ein schwarzes Loch anschauen kann:
> 
> YouTube



Gibts bei Lesch auch.
YouTube


----------



## OField (10. April 2019)

Auf SPON gibt es ein paar Leute, die sich für ganz schlau halten und die Authentizität des  Bildes hinterfragen, da das Plasma doch keine Scheibe sondern eine Sphäre um das Loch bilden müsste, und man entsprechend kein Loch erkennen können dürfte.


----------



## RyzA (10. April 2019)

Ja in diversen Internetcommunities gibt es immer schlauere. Sogar schlauere als die Forscher.


----------



## compisucher (11. April 2019)

OField schrieb:


> Auf SPON gibt es ein paar Leute, die sich für ganz schlau halten und die Authentizität des  Bildes hinterfragen, da das Plasma doch keine Scheibe sondern eine Sphäre um das Loch bilden müsste, und man entsprechend kein Loch erkennen können dürfte.



Nun, wir blicken mit dem "Foto" quasi auf einen der Pole des SW.
Auf dem beigefügten Foto ist einer der Jets zu erkennen, die aus der Polregion emittiert werden.
Die Akkretionsscheibe steht "senkrecht" hierzu (gemäß landläufiger Definition die Äquator-Region des SW) und ist auf dem gestern präsentierten "Foto" zu erkennen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine "Sphäre" ist nach dem bisherigen Verständnis physikalisch nicht möglich, das gleich welcher Art von Teilchen oder Materie sich wg. Drehimpuls, Magnetfelder, Gegenstrom durch den Jet immer im Bereich der Akkretionsscheibe sammeln.


----------



## RyzA (11. April 2019)

Auf jeden Fall ist jetzt die Existenz von schwarzen Löchern direkt bewiesen.
Sonst konnte man deren Auswirkungen ja nur indirekt beobachten.

Hier noch ein paar Infos:Event Horizon Telescope – Wikipedia
6,5 Milliarden Sonnenmassen ist schon eine Hausnummer!

Und das tolle ist das Observatorien auf der ganzen Welt mitgemacht haben. Immer wieder schön wie Forscher international zusammen arbeiten und gemeinsame Projekte stemmen.


----------



## Kindercola (11. April 2019)

Habs mir Abends um 10 beim guten Lesch angeguckt auf Youtube  -  da sieht man wieder was alles möglich ist wenn diverse Nationen zusammenarbeiten.


----------



## compisucher (11. April 2019)

Das SW  ist gewaltig, hat einen Durchmesser von 20 Mrd. Kilometer.
In unserem Sonnensystem würde der Pluto im SW kreisen...


----------



## OField (11. April 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Nun, wir blicken mit dem "Foto" quasi auf einen der Pole des SW.
> Eine "Sphäre" ist nach dem bisherigen Verständnis physikalisch nicht möglich, das gleich welcher Art von Teilchen oder Materie sich wg. Drehimpuls, Magnetfelder, Gegenstrom durch den Jet immer im Bereich der Akkretionsscheibe sammeln.



Ich weiß, dass es nicht möglich ist. Die Ringe des Saturns sind eine Scheibe, die Planeten umkreisen die Sonne alle auf einer ähnlichen Bahnneigung. Die Milchstraße ist eine Scheibe etc.... Man könnte fast meinen, das hat System, aber erklär das mal den Dunning Kruger Effekt Patienten mit Aluhut


----------



## RyzA (11. April 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Das SW  ist gewaltig, hat einen Durchmesser von 20 Mrd. Kilometer.
> In unserem Sonnensystem würde der Pluto im SW kreisen...


Das muß schon alt sein oder?
Und einiges an Materie verschluckt haben.


----------



## CastorTolagi (11. April 2019)

Woran erinnert mich das Foto von dem schwarzen Loch nur....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RtZk (11. April 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall ist jetzt die Existenz von schwarzen Löchern direkt bewiesen.
> Sonst konnte man deren Auswirkungen ja nur indirekt beobachten.
> 
> Hier noch ein paar Infos:Event Horizon Telescope – Wikipedia
> 6,5 Milliarden Sonnenmassen ist schon eine Hausnummer!



Ist alles andere als klein, aber soweit mir bekannt ist das größte bisher entdeckte mehr als 10 mal so massereich. 
Hier fände ich die Zeitdilatation mal extrem interessant, denn schon bei Schwarzen Löcher „normaler“ Größe ist diese immens.


----------



## RyzA (11. April 2019)

RtZk schrieb:


> Hier fände ich die Zeitdilatation mal extrem interessant, denn schon bei Schwarzen Löcher „normaler“ Größe ist diese immens.


Da wirst du fast unendlich alt.


----------



## Threshold (11. April 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Das muß schon alt sein oder?
> Und einiges an Materie verschluckt haben.



Die Galaxie sitzt ja im Zentrum des Virgo Haufens, auf den sich unsere lokale Gruppe hinzu bewegt.
Ich würde tippen, dass M87 aus mehreren Galaxien besteht, die sich irgendwann mal vereint haben und sich daher auch die schwarzen Löcher der Galaxien vereint haben. Das umherfliegende Gas wurde dann eingesackt und dadurch ist es immer größer und größer geworden.

Lesch hat ja mal ein Video zu einem großen schwarzen Loch gemacht. Ist aber schon 4 Jahre alt. Obs inzwischen ein größeres schwarzes Loch gibt? 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wX3mqrsluCI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RtZk (11. April 2019)

Ton 618 ist mit ca. 66 Milliarden Sonnenmassen das derzeit massereichste bekannte Schwarze Loch.
Mich würde ja mal interessieren wie groß es heute ist, da wir ja lediglich 10,4 Milliarden Jahre alte Daten haben^^.


----------



## P2063 (11. April 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall ist jetzt die Existenz von schwarzen Löchern direkt bewiesen.
> Sonst konnte man deren Auswirkungen ja nur indirekt beobachten.



so wie ich das verstehe nach dem ich jetzt einen Großteil der Publiationen gelesen habe wurde nicht die Existenz des schwarzen Loches bewiesen, sondern lediglich, dass sich die Akkretionsscheibe aus heißem Plasma in der Nähe des Ereignishorizontes so verhält wie es die allgemeine Relativitätstheorie vorhersagt. Das schwarze Loch selbst kann man weiterhin nicht direkt "fotografieren" auch wenn die Presse das  momentan so großzügig überall betitelt.


----------



## RtZk (11. April 2019)

P2063 schrieb:


> so wie ich das verstehe nach dem ich jetzt einen Großteil der Publiationen gelesen habe wurde nicht die Existenz des schwarzen Loches bewiesen, sondern lediglich, dass sich die Akkretionsscheibe aus heißem Plasma in der Nähe des Ereignishorizontes so verhält wie es die allgemeine Relativitätstheorie vorhersagt. Das schwarze Loch selbst kann man weiterhin nicht direkt "fotografieren" auch wenn die Presse das  momentan so großzügig überall betitelt.



Naja, man hat auch den Ereignishorizont fotografiert, das ist eben das Schwarze in der Mitte, das Schwarze Loch selbst ist eben 1 Punkt mit unendlicher Dichte, den man aus bekannten Gründen niemals fotografieren wird.
Bewiesen ist es nichts desto trotz trotzdem, da es exakt so aussieht wie berechnet, bisher hat die Relativitätstheorie immer recht gehabt, auch hier wieder. Hinter dem Ereignishorizont enden sowieso die Gesetze der Physik wie wir sie kennen.


----------



## Threshold (11. April 2019)

RtZk schrieb:


> Bewiesen ist es nichts desto trotz trotzdem, da es exakt so aussieht wie berechnet, bisher hat die Relativitätstheorie immer recht gehabt, auch hier wieder. Hinter dem Ereignishorizont enden sowieso die Gesetze der Physik wie wir sie kennen.



Vermutlich haben sämtliche theoretische Physiker und Quantentheorie Anhänger gehofft, dass man irgendwie der allgemeinen Relativitätstheorie einen Fehler unterstellen kann.
Leider gescheitert. 
Ist halt blöd, dass sich die schwächste aller Kräfte so gegen die Quantentheorie sträubt und wunderbar mit einer klassischen Theorie erklärt werden kann.


----------



## Adi1 (11. April 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Galaxie sitzt ja im Zentrum des Virgo Haufens, auf den sich unsere lokale Gruppe hinzu bewegt.
> Ich würde tippen, dass M87 aus mehreren Galaxien besteht, die sich irgendwann mal vereint haben und sich daher auch die schwarzen Löcher der Galaxien vereint haben. Das umherfliegende Gas wurde dann eingesackt und dadurch ist es immer größer und größer geworden.



Der Virgo Haufen besteht schon aus sehr vielen Galaxien. 

Übrigends, 

M87 ist mit guten Amateurgeräten gut zu beobachten,

sofern der Himmel dunkel genug ist.

Mit einem 8-Zöller-Teleskop wären schon die Jets zu beobachten.


----------



## RyzA (11. April 2019)

P2063 schrieb:


> so wie ich das verstehe nach dem ich jetzt einen Großteil der Publiationen gelesen habe wurde nicht die Existenz des schwarzen Loches bewiesen, sondern lediglich, dass sich die Akkretionsscheibe aus heißem Plasma in der Nähe des Ereignishorizontes so verhält wie es die allgemeine Relativitätstheorie vorhersagt. Das schwarze Loch selbst kann man weiterhin nicht direkt "fotografieren" auch wenn die Presse das  momentan so großzügig überall betitelt.


Anders als die Randerscheinungen des schwarzen Lochs zu sehen kann man es gar nicht beobachten, weil es eben "schwarz" ist.


----------



## Threshold (11. April 2019)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Der Virgo Haufen besteht schon aus sehr vielen Galaxien.



M87 ist das Ergebnis von mehreren Galaxien, die sich zu einer Galaxie vereint haben. 
Andromeda und Milchstraße werden schon sehr bald auch eine Galaxie bilden.


----------



## RyzA (11. April 2019)

Krass ist auch das nur der Jet vom schwarzen Loch 5000 Lichtjahre lang ist.

Das wären 5000* 9,46*10^12 km !

Oder 1/20 unseres Galaxiedurchmessers.

Unvorstellbar.

Edit: Wobei... mitlerweile steht bei Wikipedia das unsere Galaxie einen Durchmesser bis zu 200K Lichtjahre hat.  Ich bin von 100K ausgegangen.

Edit2: Es soll ja im Weltraum keine Ausbreitung von Schall geben.  Wegen fehlenden Medium. Aber ich glaube der Jet wäre laut. Sehr laut.


----------



## Threshold (11. April 2019)

wie groß und wie viele Sterne unsere Milchstraße hat, ist eh immer nur geschätzt oder erwartet. Ist halt blöd, wenn man mitten drin ist und wissen möchte, wie es von außen aussieht.
Vermutlich ist die Milchstraße aber noch viel größer wegen des Halos aus dunkler Materie.


----------



## RyzA (11. April 2019)

Ich hatte eben "Jetstream" geschrieben. Aber das ist die falsche Bezeichnung. Es heisst wohl "Jet" oder "kosmischer Jet". Habe es mal editiert.

Der "Jetstream" ist bei uns oben weiter in der Atmosphäre.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. April 2019)

OField schrieb:


> Auf SPON gibt es ein paar Leute, die sich für ganz schlau halten und die Authentizität des  Bildes hinterfragen, da das Plasma doch keine Scheibe sondern eine Sphäre um das Loch bilden müsste, und man entsprechend kein Loch erkennen können dürfte.



Selbst hier im Forum gibt es Leute, die Probleme mit Scheiben und Kugeln haben 




Headcrash schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall ist jetzt die Existenz von schwarzen Löchern direkt bewiesen.
> Sonst konnte man deren Auswirkungen ja nur indirekt beobachten.
> 
> Hier noch ein paar Infos:Event Horizon Telescope – Wikipedia
> ...



Man hat weiterhin nur indirekt Auswirkungen beobachtet. Die fotografierte Plasmascheibe ist genauso nur ein Ergebnis ihrer Wirkung wie die schon länger bekannten Gravitationslinseneffekte um "(zu) leeren" Raum. Und man wird auch nie direkt die Existenz beweisen können, Unsichtbarkeit ist nun einmal Teil des Konzeptes "schwarzes Loch".


----------



## RtZk (11. April 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Selbst hier im Forum gibt es Leute, die Probleme mit Scheiben und Kugeln haben



Gibt es das Pferd eigentlich noch?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Man hat weiterhin nur indirekt Auswirkungen beobachtet. Die fotografierte Plasmascheibe ist genauso nur ein Ergebnis ihrer Wirkung wie die schon länger bekannten Gravitationslinseneffekte um "(zu) leeren" Raum. Und man wird auch nie direkt die Existenz beweisen können, Unsichtbarkeit ist nun einmal Teil des Konzeptes "schwarzes Loch".



Nun, den Ereignishorizont kannst du fotografieren, solange Materie in der Nähe ist, die dann erhitzt wird, sodass man sieht wo es sich befindet.  Im Grunde nach ist der Ereignishorizont ja der Punkt an dem die Gravitation nicht mehr stark genug ist um Licht zu halten, sprich der direkte Beweis für das Schwarze Loch, denn hinter dem Ereignishorizont muss sich diese Masse enorm komprimiert befinden, sonst wäre der Ereignishorizont nicht das was er ist.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (11. April 2019)

RtZk schrieb:


> Gibt es das Pferd eigentlich noch?



Wenn du den Acc-Namen ausschreibst, ist er schneller da als dir lieb ist.


----------



## RyzA (12. April 2019)

RtZk schrieb:


> Nun, den Ereignishorizont kannst du fotografieren, solange Materie in der Nähe ist, die dann erhitzt wird, sodass man sieht wo es sich befindet.  Im Grunde nach ist der Ereignishorizont ja der Punkt an dem die Gravitation nicht mehr stark genug ist um Licht zu halten, sprich der direkte Beweis für das Schwarze Loch, denn hinter dem Ereignishorizont muss sich diese Masse enorm komprimiert befinden, sonst wäre der Ereignishorizont nicht das was er ist.


Eben! Anders als so kann man ein schwarzes Loch gar nicht beobachten und das ist für mich auch ein direkter Nachweis.


----------



## Threshold (12. April 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Eben! Anders als so kann man ein schwarzes Loch gar nicht beobachten und das ist für mich auch ein direkter Nachweis.



Die Frage ist ja, was soll das sonst sein, was in einem sehr kleinen Volumen die Masse von mehreren Millionen oder Milliarden Sonnen vereint.
Jeder, der Einsteins Theorie ablehnt, muss eben was besseres liefern und daran scheitern letztendlich alle.
Man muss sich ja nur die Fans des Plasmauniversums anschauen, die eine Wirkung -- Magnetfelder, Plasmastrom -- als Ursache ansehen.


----------



## RyzA (12. April 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Frage ist ja, was soll das sonst sein, was in einem sehr kleinen Volumen die Masse von mehreren Millionen oder Milliarden Sonnen vereint.


Wobei das große schwarze hinter dem Ereignishorizont ja der Schwarzschild-Radius sein müßte. Die Singularität ist ja unendlich klein und sowieso nicht sichtbar.


----------



## Threshold (12. April 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Wobei das große schwarze hinter dem Ereignishorizont ja der Schwarzschild-Radius sein müßte. Die Singularität ist ja unendlich klein und sowieso nicht sichtbar.



Eine Singularität ist ja etwas, das man physikalisch nicht wirklich erfassen kann, da es ja etwas sein soll, was die Raumzeit ins Unendliche krümmt. Und mit Unendlichkeit ist das in der Physik so eine Sache. Unendlich gibt es da ja nicht. Unendlichkeit würde ja die Kausalitätskette sprengen und da haben die Planck Einheiten was dagegen.
Der Schwarzschild Radius gibt an, wie groß das Objekt ist. Das ist linear. Die Sonne hätte als schwarzes Loch einen Radius von 3km. Ein schwarzes Loch mit 3 Sonnen hat dann eben einen Radius von 9km. 3 Milliarden Sonnenmassen sind 3 Milliarden Km. 
Und der Ereignishorizont ist eben die Grenze, wo unsere Physik endet und das schwarze Loch anfängt.

Da man Materie ja nicht unendlich verdichten kann, müsste das Innere eines schwarzes Lochs praktisch Energie sein, die in einem Punkt verdichtet ist. 
Andererseits ist der Drehimpuls eine Erhaltungsgröße. Ein Stern, der zu einem schwarzen Loch wird, nimmt ja seinen Drehimpuls mit ins schwarze Loch.
Andererseits -- ja, ja, ich weiß  -- versagt die bekannte Physik hinter dem Ereignishorizont. Ergo kann man davon ausgehen, dass sich das schwarze Loch nicht für Drehimpulserhaltung interessiert.
Letztendlich ist es aber auch egal, da wir sowieso nie erfahren werden, was sich wirklich im einem schwarzen Loch befindet.


----------



## Two-Face (12. April 2019)

Betrachtet man eine Singularität rein mathematisch nach der klassichen Relativitätstheorie ist sie eigentlich ein sechsdimensionaler Punkt in einem dreidimensionalen Universum.
Einige Forscher gehen davon aus, dass innerhalb der Quarks eine sechsdimensionale Raumzeit existiert, aus denen die Strings gebildet werden.
Da hört's halt mit unserem Verständnis der Welt auf: Wie zum Teufel sieht sowas aus?
Ein String nach der Stringtheorie ist demnach sechsdimensional, kann in einem dreidimensionalem Universum unabhängig nicht existieren.

Um das alles nachzuweisen, bräuchte man einen gewaltigen Teilchenbeschleuniger. Der LHC liefert ja (ohne oder mit Aufrüstung???) so weit ich mich noch entsinnen kann, eine Leistung von etwa 7 Tera-Elektronenvolt (eine Zahl mit 12 Nullen ), damit kann man eigentlich jedes gängige Quark nachweisen. 
Um aber alle sechs Quarks als einziges erscheinen zu lassen, fehlt widerum eine Energiemenge, welche die Sonne nach ein paar tausend Jahren abstrahlt.
Der Jet eines supermassiven Schwarzen Lochs schafft das übrigens alle paar Minuten.


----------



## Adi1 (12. April 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> M87 ist das Ergebnis von mehreren Galaxien, die sich zu einer Galaxie vereint haben.
> Andromeda und Milchstraße werden schon sehr bald auch eine Galaxie bilden.



Ja, die Gravitation halt ... 

Aber kenne Sorge, wenn beide Galaxien verschmelzen und die Schwarzen Löcher sich vereinen,
gibt es uns seit Milliarden Jahren gar nicht mehr.

Von daher, ein schönes Wochenende und ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (12. April 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Der Jet eines supermassiven Schwarzen Lochs schafft das übrigens alle paar Minuten.



Soweit brauchst du nicht mal schauen.
Die kosmische Strahlung hat eine so große Energie, die wir nie in einem Teilchenbeschleuniger erreichen können.
Eine Zahl mit 21 Nullen.


----------



## RyzA (12. April 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Eine Singularität ist ja etwas, das man physikalisch nicht wirklich erfassen kann, da es ja etwas sein soll, was die Raumzeit ins Unendliche krümmt. Und mit Unendlichkeit ist das in der Physik so eine Sache. Unendlich gibt es da ja nicht. Unendlichkeit würde ja die Kausalitätskette sprengen und da haben die Planck Einheiten was dagegen.
> Der Schwarzschild Radius gibt an, wie groß das Objekt ist. Das ist linear. Die Sonne hätte als schwarzes Loch einen Radius von 3km. Ein schwarzes Loch mit 3 Sonnen hat dann eben einen Radius von 9km. 3 Milliarden Sonnenmassen sind 3 Milliarden Km.
> Und der Ereignishorizont ist eben die Grenze, wo unsere Physik endet und das schwarze Loch anfängt.


Es ging mir um das Bild vom schwarzen Loch. Dort sieht man ja deutlich diesen Ring. Das müßte ja der Ereignishorizont sein.
Und im Inneren ist logischer Weise alles schwarz. Aber das ganze Schwarze ist doch nicht die Singularität, oder?


----------



## RtZk (12. April 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Es ging mir um das Bild vom schwarzen Loch. Dort sieht man ja deutlich diesen Ring. Das müßte ja der Ereignishorizont sein.
> Und im Inneren ist logischer Weise alles schwarz. Aber das ganze Schwarze ist doch nicht die Singularität, oder?



Nein. Der Ring ist die Aggretationsscheibe. Das Schwarze was du siehst ist der Ereignishorizont. Die Singularität ist nicht sichtbar und kann niemals sichtbar sein und man wird auch niemals etwas hineinschicken können was irgendwelche Informationen wieder hinaussenden kann.


----------



## RyzA (12. April 2019)

RtZk schrieb:


> Nein. Der Ring ist die Aggretationsscheibe. Das Schwarze was du siehst ist der Ereignishorizont.


Achso ok. Dann hatte ich das falsch verstanden.



> Die Singularität ist nicht sichtbar und kann niemals sichtbar sein und man wird auch niemals etwas hineinschicken können was irgendwelche Informationen wieder hinaussenden kann.


Ja das ist klar.


----------



## RtZk (12. April 2019)

Was mir gerade einfällt,  man geht ja davon aus, dass sich die Geschwindigkeit mit der sich der Raum ausdehnt immer weiter erhöht bis irgendwann jedes Atom auseinander gerissen wird, aber wie könnte ein Schwarzes Loch jemals auseinander gerissen werden, da die Gravitation in der Singularität unendlich groß ist, die Geschwindigkeit mit der sich der Raum ausbreitet demnach niemals schneller sein kann, im Grunde nach können sie ja dann sich nur selbst durch die Hawkingstrahlung nach ein unglaublich langen Zeitspanne vernichten, oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## Two-Face (12. April 2019)

RtZk schrieb:


> Was mir gerade einfällt,  man geht ja davon aus, dass sich die Geschwindigkeit mit der sich der Raum ausdehnt immer weiter erhöht bis irgendwann jedes Atom auseinander gerissen wird, aber wie könnte ein Schwarzes Loch jemals auseinander gerissen werden, da die Gravitation in der Singularität unendlich groß ist, die Geschwindigkeit mit der sich der Raum ausbreitet demnach niemals schneller sein kann, im Grunde nach können sie ja dann sich nur selbst durch die Hawkingstrahlung nach ein unglaublich langen Zeitspanne vernichten, oder liege ich da falsch?


Das würde wohl auf's gleiche hinauslaufen, wie wenn du versuchst, eine unendliche große Zahl zu teilen.


----------



## RyzA (12. April 2019)

Werden denn die Atome durch die Raumexpansion auseinander gerissen? Ich glaube nicht. Der Raum dehnt sich scheinbar zwischen der Materie aus. Aber zieht nicht an ihr.
Soviel ich weiß können schwarze Löcher nach sehr langer Zeit verdampfen.



> Von außen betrachtet sieht es also so aus, als würde das Schwarze Loch „verdampfen“ und somit langsam kleiner werden, je kleiner desto schneller. Wenn es beim Urknall sehr kleine Schwarze Löcher gab, dann wären sie daher in der Zwischenzeit vollständig verdampft. Die dabei entstehende Strahlung wäre sehr charakteristisch und könnte als Nachweis solcher Löcher dienen. Diese Strahlung wurde jedoch bisher nicht gefunden. Daraus ergibt sich eine Obergrenze für die Anzahl der beim Urknall entstandenen kleinen Schwarzen Löcher.
> 
> Aus Sternen der Hauptreihe entstandene Schwarze Löcher geben nur sehr wenig Hawking-Strahlung ab, verdampfen auf einer Zeitskala, die das Alter des Universums um dutzende Größenordnungen übersteigt. Momentan wachsen sie allein schon durch Absorption der Hintergrundstrahlung.


Quelle: Schwarzes Loch – Wikipedia

Große schwarze Löcher würden wohl nach sehr sehr langer Zeit verschwinden.  Wenn es die Strahlung überhaupt gibt.


----------



## RtZk (12. April 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Werden denn die Atome durch die Raumexpansion auseinander gerissen? Ich glaube nicht. Der Raum dehnt sich scheinbar zwischen der Materie aus. Aber zieht nicht an ihr.
> Soviel ich weiß können schwarze Löcher nach sehr langer Zeit verdampfen.
> 
> Quelle: Schwarzes Loch – Wikipedia
> ...



Ich habe mal eine super Seite gehabt (PC neuaufgesetzt und ich finde es sie nicht mehr) in dem eine Person klasse astronomische Fragen erläutert hat, laut ihm ist es wissenschaftlicher Konsens zurzeit, dass die Beschleunigung nicht aufhören wird und dass man in Billionen Jahren, wenn man in den Himmeln von einem hypothetischen Planeten schauen würde nichts als die reine Dunkelheit sehen würde, bereits jetzt entfernen sich so gut wie alle Objekte von einander, bis letztendlich jede Art von endlicher Gravitation nichts ist als eine Verlangsamung des Unausweichlichem, ich sehe nicht wirklich einen Grund weshalb ein Atom nicht ebenfalls zerissen werden würde, genauso wie letztendlich auch jedes kleinere Teil.


----------



## RyzA (12. April 2019)

RtZk schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine super Seite gehabt (PC neuaufgesetzt und ich finde es sie nicht mehr) in dem eine Person klasse astronomische Fragen erläutert hat, laut ihm ist es wissenschaftlicher Konsens zurzeit, dass die Beschleunigung nicht aufhören wird und dass man in Billionen Jahren, wenn man in den Himmeln von einem hypothetischen Planeten schauen würde nichts als die reine Dunkelheit sehen würde, bereits jetzt entfernen sich so gut wie alle Objekte von einander, bis letztendlich jede Art von endlicher Gravitation nichts ist als eine Verlangsamung des Unausweichlichem, ich sehe nicht wirklich einen Grund weshalb ein Atom nicht ebenfalls zerissen werden würde, genauso wie letztendlich auch jedes kleinere Teil.


Also nach meinen Verständnis expandiert der Raum zwischen der Materie aber reisst sie nicht auseinander.
Sonst würde er ja Galaxien und Galaxienhaufen auch auseinander reissen.
Aber da ist die Gravitation noch stärker.
Um ein Atom auseinander zureissen braucht man viel Kraft/Energie.
Aber irgendwann zerfallen bestimmt die Atome. Und verwandeln sich in Energie/Strahlung.

Was aber sicher ist, wenn sich das Universum unendlich lange ausdehnen sollte, wird es sehr dunkel, sehr kalt und fast ein Vakuum sein. Aber wohl nie ganz Vakuum, wegen dem Energieerhaltungssatz.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. April 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Eben! Anders als so kann man ein schwarzes Loch gar nicht beobachten und das ist für mich auch ein direkter Nachweis.



Anders kann man es nicht beobachten - stimmt. SO kann man es aber eben auch nicht beobachten. Wäre es nahe genug, dass man damit experimentieren und die Aktion von Materie und Licht unmittelbar am Horizont nachvollziehen könnte, dann wäre man längst tot könnte man eine ganze Menge der Merkmale eines Schwarzen Loches bestätigen. Auf unsere Entfernung sehen wir nur eine Scheibe mit einem dunklen Fleck in der Mitte. Und die Grenze zwischen beiden ist bei unserer Betrachtungsentfernung so unscharf, dass es alles mögliche sein könnte. Das alle Beobachtungen zur Theorie eines schwarzen Loches passen, ist eine Bestätigung/gescheiterte Falsifikation, aber es ist kein Fotos eines schwarzen Loches und es ist auch keinen lückenloser Beweis.




Two-Face schrieb:


> Betrachtet man eine Singularität rein mathematisch nach der klassichen Relativitätstheorie ist sie eigentlich ein sechsdimensionaler Punkt in einem dreidimensionalen Universum.
> Einige Forscher gehen davon aus, dass innerhalb der Quarks eine sechsdimensionale Raumzeit existiert, aus denen die Strings gebildet werden.
> Da hört's halt mit unserem Verständnis der Welt auf: Wie zum Teufel sieht sowas aus?



Wie so vieles andere auch, denn "aussehen" ist ein für die ersten drei Dimensionen geprägter Begriff und missachtet bereits, dass alle Objekte bereits im Rahmen der Raumzeit definitiv vierdimensional sind  Die fünfte und sechste würden auf das Aussehen also auch keinen Einfluss haben. Das für mich immer unerklärliche Konzept: Wie können weitere drei Dimensionen nur in einem bestimmten Bereich der ersten drei exisitieren? Dimensionen sind eine Grundeigenschaft des Raumes undzwar alle gleichberechtigt an jeder Stelle.




Headcrash schrieb:


> Werden denn die Atome durch die Raumexpansion auseinander gerissen? Ich glaube nicht. Der Raum dehnt sich scheinbar zwischen der Materie aus. Aber zieht nicht an ihr.



Die Frage zur Raumverzerrung habe ich auch schon mehrfach gestellt und nie eine befriedigende Antwort erhalten. Fakt ist jedenfalls, dass ein entstehen neuen Raums (nur) zwischen Materie den ersten Hauptsatz der Thermodynamik selbst dann verletzt, wenn man ihn um E=mc² erweitert, weil dadurch ohne Änderungen an der Materie und ohne Verbrauch einer anderen Energieform zusätzlich potentielle Energie geschaffen wird. Was bislang nur x Lichtjahre auf einen Stern herabfallen/beschleunigen konnte, kann jetzt x + y Lichtjahre weit fallen.


----------



## RyzA (12. April 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Anders kann man es nicht beobachten - stimmt. SO kann man es aber eben auch nicht beobachten. Wäre es nahe genug, dass man damit experimentieren und die Aktion von Materie und Licht unmittelbar am Horizont nachvollziehen könnte, dann wäre man längst tot[strike] könnte man eine ganze Menge der Merkmale eines Schwarzen Loches bestätigen. Auf unsere Entfernung sehen wir nur eine Scheibe mit einem dunklen Fleck in der Mitte. Und die Grenze zwischen beiden ist bei unserer Betrachtungsentfernung so unscharf, dass es alles mögliche sein könnte. Das alle Beobachtungen zur Theorie eines schwarzen Loches passen, ist eine Bestätigung/gescheiterte Falsifikation, aber es ist kein Fotos eines schwarzen Loches und es ist auch keinen lückenloser Beweis. [/QUOTE]
> Dann müssen wir das wohl so untersuchen
> [MEDIA=youtube]HyULTU9smVQ[/MEDIA] :devil:
> 
> ...


----------



## Threshold (12. April 2019)

RtZk schrieb:


> Was mir gerade einfällt,  man geht ja davon aus, dass sich die Geschwindigkeit mit der sich der Raum ausdehnt immer weiter erhöht bis irgendwann jedes Atom auseinander gerissen wird, aber wie könnte ein Schwarzes Loch jemals auseinander gerissen werden, da die Gravitation in der Singularität unendlich groß ist, die Geschwindigkeit mit der sich der Raum ausbreitet demnach niemals schneller sein kann, im Grunde nach können sie ja dann sich nur selbst durch die Hawkingstrahlung nach ein unglaublich langen Zeitspanne vernichten, oder liege ich da falsch?



Die Dunkle Energie ist deutlich schwächer als die Gravitation. Nur dort, wo die Gravitation praktisch nicht vorhanden ist, kann die Dunkle Energie wirken, aber schon innerhalb von Galaxienhaufen ist die dunkle Energie zu schwach und Atome wird sie nie auseinander reißen können, da ja die elektromagnetische Kraft um ein Vielfaches stärker ist als die Gravitation.
Und die Hawking Strahlung ist eine Hypothese. Mehr nicht. Es gibt keinen einzigen Beleg für ihre Existenz.


----------



## Two-Face (12. April 2019)

Mich würde ja interessieren, wie viel Mindestmase (nicht Dichte!) ein Objekt mindestens haben müsste, um so verdichtet werden zu können, dass eine Singularität draus wird.
Nach meinem letzten Kenntnisstand meinten einige Forscher, die läge bereits unterhalb der Planck-Masse. Aber kann man ein Molekül aus meinetwegen 2 Atomen dermaßen verdichten? Da muss es doch eine Mindestgrenze geben.


----------



## Threshold (13. April 2019)

Wie willst du das denn verdichten?


----------



## Two-Face (13. April 2019)

Es geht mir darum, wie viel Masse ein Objekt überhaupt braucht, um es so kompakt werden zu lassen, dass es eine Singularität bildet.
Presst man die Erde auf eine Murmel zusammen, würde daraus ein Schwarzes Loch entstehen.
Theoretisch könnte man das ja auch mit einem Kugelschreiber oder einem Staubkorn machen.

Die Mindestdichte kann man ja ausrechnen, aber wie sieht's mit der Masse aus? Es reicht da mit Sicherheit nicht, wenn ich einfach nur die Formel umstelle oder?


----------



## Adi1 (13. April 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Dunkle Energie ist deutlich schwächer als die Gravitation. Nur dort, wo die Gravitation praktisch nicht vorhanden ist, kann die Dunkle Energie wirken, aber schon innerhalb von Galaxienhaufen ist die dunkle Energie zu schwach und Atome wird sie nie auseinander reißen können, da ja die elektromagnetische Kraft um ein Vielfaches stärker ist als die Gravitation.



Das Blöde ist nur,
das die Gravitation unendlich weit wirkt. 

Rein theoretisch sollte also in Galaxien die Gravitation das Sagen haben,

in den "dünnen" leeren Räumen dazwischen diese "dunkle Energie" und "dunkle Masse".

Nach unserem Verständnis sind nur 5% der Materie mit unseren Messmethoden nachweisbar,
oder anders gesagt,
wir haben praktisch überhaupt keine Ahnung,
wie das Alles zusammenhängt.


----------



## RtZk (13. April 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Dunkle Energie ist deutlich schwächer als die Gravitation. Nur dort, wo die Gravitation praktisch nicht vorhanden ist, kann die Dunkle Energie wirken, aber schon innerhalb von Galaxienhaufen ist die dunkle Energie zu schwach und Atome wird sie nie auseinander reißen können, da ja die elektromagnetische Kraft um ein Vielfaches stärker ist als die Gravitation.
> Und die Hawking Strahlung ist eine Hypothese. Mehr nicht. Es gibt keinen einzigen Beleg für ihre Existenz.



Stand jetzt, ja aber die Raum Ausbreitung beschleunigt sich immer später und es ist nicht mit einer Verlangsamung zu rechnen.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Mich würde ja interessieren, wie viel Mindestmase (nicht Dichte!) ein Objekt mindestens haben müsste, um so verdichtet werden zu können, dass eine Singularität draus wird.
> Nach meinem letzten Kenntnisstand meinten einige Forscher, die läge bereits unterhalb der Planck-Masse. Aber kann man ein Molekül aus meinetwegen 2 Atomen dermaßen verdichten? Da muss es doch eine Mindestgrenze geben.



Es gibt keine Mindestgrenze, da die Singularität selbst auch unendlich klein ist, nur eine obere Grenze ab der diese stabil ist und nicht sofort verpfufft durch die (wahrscheinlich existierende) Hawkingstrahlung.


----------



## RyzA (13. April 2019)

Ich glaube nicht, dass wenn man ein Atom auf z.B. die Größe einen Strings komprimieren könnte, es dann eine Singularität würde.
Da gehört noch viel mehr Masse dazu. Hier nochmal ein Auszug aus Wikipedia (beste Lexikon ):




> Schwarze Löcher können aus massereichen Sternen am Ende ihrer Sternentwicklung entstehen. Sterne der Hauptreihe oberhalb von ca. 40 Sonnenmassen enden über die Zwischenstufen Wolf-Rayet-Stern und Supernova als Schwarzes Loch. Sterne mit Massen zwischen ca. 8 und ca. 25 Sonnenmassen sowie alle massereichen Sterne mit hoher Metallizität enden als Neutronenstern. Liegt ihre Masse zwischen ca. 25 und ca. 40 Sonnenmassen, können Schwarze Löcher durch Rückfall des bei der unvollständigen Supernova abgesprengten Materials entstehen.
> 
> Da die Masse erhalten bleibt, wächst die Dichte des Körpers über alle Grenzen. Solche Körper krümmen die Raumzeit um sich herum so stark, dass man anschaulich von einem Loch im Gefüge des Raums sprechen könnte, man nennt sie jedoch exakter Singularität. Die Singularität wird von einem Raumzeitbereich umgeben, aus dem weder Materie noch Information nach außen gelangen kann. Die Grenze dieses Bereichs ist der sogenannte Ereignishorizont, die Entfernung des Ereignishorizontes von der Singularität ist der sogenannte Schwarzschildradius.


Quelle: Schwarzes Loch – Wikipedia

Also mindestens 25 Sonnenmassen.


----------



## Threshold (13. April 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Es geht mir darum, wie viel Masse ein Objekt überhaupt braucht, um es so kompakt werden zu lassen, dass es eine Singularität bildet.
> Presst man die Erde auf eine Murmel zusammen, würde daraus ein Schwarzes Loch entstehen.
> Theoretisch könnte man das ja auch mit einem Kugelschreiber oder einem Staubkorn machen.
> 
> Die Mindestdichte kann man ja ausrechnen, aber wie sieht's mit der Masse aus? Es reicht da mit Sicherheit nicht, wenn ich einfach nur die Formel umstelle oder?



Na ja, die Mindestmasse sind eben 3 Sonnenmassen. Erst dann entsteht ein schwarzes Loch. Davor wird es ein Neutronenstern.
Aber nicht jeder Stern, der mehr als 3 Sonnenmassen hat, wird ein Schwarzes Loch, denn der Stern ist immer bemüht, unter dieser kritischen Masse zu kommen. 
Dazu sprengt er ja seine Hülle ab. Ist aber der Eisenkern im Inneren größer als 3 Sonnenmassen, stürzt er zusammen und wird zum schwarzen Loch. Ist er kleiner als 3 Sonnenmassen, wird daraus ein Neutronenstern. Gesehen hat sowas natürlich noch keiner. Beteigeuze ist ja ein großer Kandidat für eine Supernova und ein mögliches schwarzes Loch. Aber wann der Stern explodieren wird, weiß halt auch niemand.



Adi1 schrieb:


> Das Blöde ist nur,
> das die Gravitation unendlich weit wirkt.
> 
> Rein theoretisch sollte also in Galaxien die Gravitation das Sagen haben,
> ...



Tja, 5% der Masse ist leuchtende Materie. 30% Dunkle Materie und der Rest ist dunkle Energie. Wobei eben die Dunkle Energie eine Anti Gravitation ist. Wieso und weshalb weiß aber keiner. Brauchbare Theorien gibt es da auch noch keine. Die Dunkle Materie wird meiner Meinung nach aber in den nächsten 50 Jahren ergründet werden. Man braucht einfach stärkere Teilchenbeschleuniger. Mal sehen, was der LHC nach seinem Umbau liefern kann. Da sind ja alle gespannt. 



RtZk schrieb:


> Stand jetzt, ja aber die Raum Ausbreitung beschleunigt sich immer später und es ist nicht mit einer Verlangsamung zu rechnen.
> 
> Es gibt keine Mindestgrenze, da die Singularität selbst auch unendlich klein ist, nur eine obere Grenze ab der diese stabil ist und nicht sofort verpfufft durch die (wahrscheinlich existierende) Hawkingstrahlung.



Das ist vermutlich das Problem. Die Hawking Strahlung ist so gering, dass man es schlicht nicht nachweisen kann. Da braucht es bessere Instrumente.


----------



## Adi1 (13. April 2019)

Was in einem schwarzen Loch abgeht,

davon haben wir leider auch keine Ahnung.

Es gibt zwar viele Berechnungen in der theoretischen Astrophysik,

welche aber auch immer noch unbestätigt sind.


----------



## RyzA (13. April 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, die Mindestmasse sind eben 3 Sonnenmassen. Erst dann entsteht ein schwarzes Loch. Davor wird es ein Neutronenstern.
> Aber nicht jeder Stern, der mehr als 3 Sonnenmassen hat, wird ein Schwarzes Loch, denn der Stern ist immer bemüht, unter dieser kritischen Masse zu kommen.
> Dazu sprengt er ja seine Hülle ab. Ist aber der Eisenkern im Inneren größer als 3 Sonnenmassen, stürzt er zusammen und wird zum schwarzen Loch. Ist er kleiner als 3 Sonnenmassen, wird daraus ein Neutronenstern. Gesehen hat sowas natürlich noch keiner. Beteigeuze ist ja ein großer Kandidat für eine Supernova und ein mögliches schwarzes Loch. Aber wann der Stern explodieren wird, weiß halt auch niemand.


Hmm. Bei Wikipedia steht aber mindestens 25 Sonnenmassen.


----------



## compisucher (13. April 2019)

So weit ich das verstanden habe, kann rechnerisch ein Stern ab ca. 2,5 SOL-Massen unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen ein SW werden.
Sofern die Beobachtungen stimmen, wurde jedoch noch kein SW (indirekt) beobachtet, dass weniger als ca. 9,7 +/- 1,6 SOL-Massen hat:
XTE J1650−500 – Wikipedia


----------



## Threshold (13. April 2019)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Was in einem schwarzen Loch abgeht,
> 
> davon haben wir leider auch keine Ahnung.
> 
> ...



Mathematisch kann man das erfassen. Da kann man einfach die Feldgleichungen der allgemeinen Relativitätstheorie nehmen und das ausrechnen.
Aber nur weil man was ausrechnen kann, bedeutet das ja nicht, dass es auch existiert. Das sind immer zwei Paar Schuhe.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Hmm. Bei Wikipedia steht aber mindestens 25 Sonnenmassen.



Du musst das ein wenig differenzieren.
Entscheidend für die Entstehung eines schwarzen Lochs ist nicht die Größe des Sterns sondern die Größe der Eisenkugel, wenn die Kernfusion erlischt.
Weiter als Eisen geht nicht. Sobald Eisen erreicht ist, bricht die Kernfusion zusammen und der Stern hat keinen Gegendruck mehr zur Schwerkraft. Die Hülle des Sterns fliegt also nun mit halber Lichtgeschwindigkeit auf die Eisenkugel zu und prallt darauf. Die kinetische Energie der Hülle wird nun in Wärmeenergie umherwandelt und während die Hülle also wieder von der Eisenkugel abprallt, setzt erneut Kernfusion ein und erzeugt alle Elemente, die schwerer als Eisen sind. Das geht relativ schnell. Man könnte dabei zuschauen, wenn man nah genug wäre.
Dabei werden massig Neutrinos produziert. Und die Neutrinos sind es dann auch, die dafür sorgen, dass eine kritische Geschwindigkeit überschritten werden kann und die Hülle abgesprengt wird. Ohne die Neutrinos würde die Hülle wieder in den Stern stürzen und es gäbe überhaupt keine schweren Elemente im Universum.
Klar, je größer ein Stern ist, desto wahrscheinlicher ist es, dass die Eisenkugel im Inneren die kritische Masse von 3 Sonnenmassen überschreitet, aber eine pauschale Grenze für einen Stern würde ich nicht nennen.
Interessant ist ja, dass es Theorien gibt, die besagen, dass in der Frühphase des Universums so große Sterne entstanden sind, die direkt in ein schwarzes Loch zusammengefallen sind, ohne großartig Kernfusion betrieben haben, einfach deswegen, weil die Masse so groß war, dass dafür schlicht keine Zeit blieb. 
Das ist vermutlich auch einer der Gründe, wieso man heute keine Sterne der Population 3 findet, weil sie alle einfach zu groß waren und entweder direkt in ein schwarzes Loch zusammengefallen sind oder die Kernfusion nur einige Tausend Jahre lief und sie dann explodiert sind.


----------



## Adi1 (13. April 2019)

Das kann man auch unter Wikipedia nachlesen.


----------



## RyzA (13. April 2019)

Ich zitiere hier zwar regelmäßig im Thread Wikipedia... aber egal.


----------



## Threshold (13. April 2019)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Das kann man auch unter Wikipedia nachlesen.



Du kannst dir ja mal die Arbeit von Andreas Müller für die Kerr Lösung eines schwarzes Lochs durchlesen. Sehr interessante Materie.
Andreas Müller - Schwarze Löcher - Kerr-Lösung


----------



## Two-Face (13. April 2019)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Das kann man auch unter Wikipedia nachlesen.


Albert Einstein soll ja mal gesagt haben: "Seit die Wikipedia über die Relativitätstheorie hergefallen ist, versteh' ich sie selber nicht mehr".
Wikipedia ist halt Wikipedia, da werden Fachbegriffe mit anderen Fachbegriffen und die wieder mit anderen Fachbegriffen erläutert. Klar, dass da nicht jeder durchsteigt.

Das mit der Masse ist ja ein sehr umstrittenes Thema, grade bei so genannten Magnetaren: Wie viel Masse braucht man fuer ein Schwarzes Loch? | ESO Deutschland


----------



## Threshold (13. April 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Das mit der Masse ist ja ein sehr umstrittenes Thema, grade bei so genannten Magnetaren: Wie viel Masse braucht man fuer ein Schwarzes Loch? | ESO Deutschland



Das hab ich ja schon gesagt. Wie groß ein Stern ist, hat erst mal nichts damit zu tun, ob das am Ende ein schwarzes Loch wird oder nicht. Entscheidend ist immer, welche Masse die Eisenkugel am Ende hat.
Ein Stern kann ja im Laufe seines Zyklus mehrmals die Hülle absprengen und so immer kleiner werden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. April 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Es geht mir darum, wie viel Masse ein Objekt überhaupt braucht, um es so kompakt werden zu lassen, dass es eine Singularität bildet.
> Presst man die Erde auf eine Murmel zusammen, würde daraus ein Schwarzes Loch entstehen.
> Theoretisch könnte man das ja auch mit einem Kugelschreiber oder einem Staubkorn machen.
> 
> Die Mindestdichte kann man ja ausrechnen, aber wie sieht's mit der Masse aus? Es reicht da mit Sicherheit nicht, wenn ich einfach nur die Formel umstelle oder?



Naja: Theoretisch schon. Praktisch enhält deine Formel eine 0, nämlich als Radius der Singularität. Selbst eine fast unendlich kleine Masse erzeugt an ihrer Oberfläche eine unendlich große Schwerkraft, wenn der Abstand der Oberfläche zum Schwerpunkt gleich Null ist. Mathematisch reichen also unendlich kleine Massen. Physikalisch wissen wir zuwenig (nämlich rein gar nichts) über den tatsächlichen Aufbau einer Singularität respektive Strukturen, Stabilitäten, etc. unterhalb der Planklänge. Wir können also nicht sagen, ob es Materie gibt, die man soweit komprimieren könnte respektive wie man das machen würde. Beurteilen können wir die Entstehungsprozesse, die zu einer ausreichend hohen Dichte führen, erst auf fast-atomarer Ebene, also der Packungsdichte von Elektronen und Atomkernen. Da landest du dann bei viel, viel größeren Zahlen weil du letztlich ausrechnest wie schwer ein Neutronenstern sein muss, um Baryonen in seinem Inneren zu zerquetschen. Was danach geschieht und wie man es ohne diese Masse herbeiführen könnte, um auch kleinere Objekte zu schwarzen Löchern werden zu lassen, ist afaik experimentell nicht untersucht. Auch wenn LHC ja angeblich daran arbeitet


----------



## Threshold (13. April 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Auch wenn LHC ja angeblich daran arbeitet



Die Medien haben daran gearbeitet, die Leute am LHC haben das nie gesagt.


----------



## RyzA (14. April 2019)

Hat zwar nicht mit schwarzen Löchern zu tun, aber hier mal ein interessantes Video von Harald Lesch über Zeitreisen





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h5numuNTtnE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Damit wird er wohl Recht haben. Wobei ich mich frage: was wäre wenn man schneller als mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit reisen könnte?
Würde die Zeit dann rückwärts laufen?
Also nur rein theoretisch betrachtet.


----------



## Threshold (14. April 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Damit wird er wohl Recht haben. Wobei ich mich frage: was wäre wenn man schneller als mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit reisen könnte?
> Würde die Zeit dann rückwärts laufen?
> Also nur rein theoretisch betrachtet.



Wieder Tachyonen? 
Erreicht man Lichtgeschwindigkeit, bleibt die Zeit in der Tat stehen. Wäre man also schneller als Licht, müsste demnach die Zeit rückwärts laufen. Das wäre eine Annahme.
Das würde aber mit der Kausalität brechen. Man hat jedenfalls noch nie beobachtet, dass eine kaputte Tasse vom Boden aufspringt, auf den Tisch landet und wieder ganz ist.
Die gleiche Frage könnte man auch stellen, wenn das Universum nicht mehr expandiert, sondern wieder kleiner wird und in sich zusammenfällt.
Die Hintergrundstrahlung würde ins Blaue verschoben werden und schließlich zur harten Gammastrahlung werden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. April 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wieder Tachyonen?
> ... Das würde aber mit der Kausalität brechen. ...



*Wirkung kann gleichzeitig Ursache sein*

_"... Zuerst Ursache, dann Wirkung - diese tief in unser Verständnis  der Welt eingebettete Abfolge wird nun von Quantenphysikern auf den Kopf  gestellt. ..."_
Wirkung kann gleichzeitig Ursache sein - science.ORF.at


----------



## Threshold (15. April 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> *Wirkung kann gleichzeitig Ursache sein*
> 
> _"... Zuerst Ursache, dann Wirkung - diese tief in unser Verständnis  der Welt eingebettete Abfolge wird nun von Quantenphysikern auf den Kopf  gestellt. ..."_
> Wirkung kann gleichzeitig Ursache sein - science.ORF.at



Es gibt Vorgänge in der Quantenwelt, die sich niemals im Makrokosmos ereignen werden. 
Der Tunneleffekt ist so ein Beispiel. Für die Kernfusion unverzichtbar, in der normalen Welt niemals anzutreffen.


----------



## RtZk (15. April 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Hat zwar nicht mit schwarzen Löchern zu tun, aber hier mal ein interessantes Video von Harald Lesch über Zeitreisen.
> 
> 
> Damit wird er wohl Recht haben. Wobei ich mich frage: was wäre wenn man schneller als mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit reisen könnte?
> ...



Nun, der Haken daran ist, dass es nicht möglich ist^^. 
Zeit kennt nur die Richtung nach vorne, es gibt kein Zurück.


----------



## RyzA (15. April 2019)

RtZk schrieb:


> Nun, der Haken daran ist, dass es nicht möglich ist^^.
> Zeit kennt nur die Richtung nach vorne, es gibt kein Zurück.


Ich meinte ja ob es theoretisch möglich ist. 
Aber das führt wohl zu Kausalitätsproblemen. Wie Threshold es schon schrieb.

Stephen Hawking hat damals mal von einer "imaginären Zeit" geschrieben. Dort soll die Zeitachse nicht von links nach rechts verlaufen, sondern von unten nach oben.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RwEIlww673I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RtZk (15. April 2019)

Eben wegen dieser Kausalitätsprobleme kann man es nicht erreichen, ansonsten könntest du ja mit einem Wurmloch in die Vergangenheit reisen bevor du ins Wurmloch gestiegen bist und dich selbst erschießen  . Genau aus diesem Grund sind Zeitreisen in die Vergangenheit niemals möglich.
Wurmlöcher lassen sich ja auch nur mathematisch „berechnen“, wenn man ein fiktives Teilchen einfließen lässt.


----------



## Threshold (15. April 2019)

RtZk schrieb:


> Eben wegen dieser Kausalitätsprobleme kann man es nicht erreichen, ansonsten könntest du ja mit einem Wurmloch in die Vergangenheit reisen bevor du ins Wurmloch gestiegen bist und dich selbst erschießen



Aber wieso sollte ich mich selbst erschießen?  
Oder ich mache es wie Marty McFly und lande bei meiner Mutter im bett.


----------



## Adi1 (15. April 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du kannst dir ja mal die Arbeit von Andreas Müller für die Kerr Lösung eines schwarzes Lochs durchlesen. Sehr interessante Materie.
> Andreas Müller - Schwarze Löcher - Kerr-Lösung



Das habe ich als Amateur alles schon mal durchgelesen. 

Auch mit den Unterschieden ob es rotiert, oder nicht.

Materie ansaugt , oder ruht, usw.

Leider verstehe ich das nicht so richtig,
das übersteigt jetzt meinen Erkenntnishorizont.


----------



## RyzA (15. April 2019)

RtZk schrieb:


> Eben wegen dieser Kausalitätsprobleme kann man es nicht erreichen, ansonsten könntest du ja mit einem Wurmloch in die Vergangenheit reisen bevor du ins Wurmloch gestiegen bist und dich selbst erschießen  . Genau aus diesem Grund sind Zeitreisen in die Vergangenheit niemals möglich.


Ich habe z.B. bei Terminator nie richtig verstanden, wie John Connor Kyle Reese (seinen zukünftigen Erzeuger) in der Vergangenheit schicken konnte, um seine Mutter zu beschützen und zu schwängern.
Da wird die Kausalität auch vertauscht.
Eigentlich hätte John Connor vor der Zeitreise nie da sein dürfen. Aber nach der Zeitreise ist ja aufeinmal vor der Zeitreise.


----------



## Adi1 (15. April 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich habe z.B. bei Terminator nie richtig verstanden, wie John Connor Kyle Reese (seinen zukünftigen Erzeuger) in der Vergangenheit schicken konnte, um seine Mutter zu beschützen und zu schwängern.
> Da wird die Kausalität auch vertauscht.
> Eigentlich hätte John Connor vor der Zeitreise nie da sein dürfen. Aber nach der Zeitreise ist ja aufeinmal vor der Zeitreise.



Das gehört jetzt eigentlich in einen anderen Thread.


----------



## RyzA (15. April 2019)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Das gehört jetzt eigentlich in einen anderen Thread.


Wieso es geht immer noch um Zeitreisen und Kausalität.

Soll ja nur ein Beispiel sein.


----------



## Adi1 (15. April 2019)

Kein Ding, 

ein Teilchen ist ja immer mit einer Information verbunden,

quasi die Kausalität halt. 

Das kann man nun mal nicht mehr ändern.

Damit müssen wir leben.


----------



## RyzA (15. April 2019)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Kein Ding,
> 
> ein Teilchen ist ja immer mit einer Information verbunden,
> 
> quasi die Kausalität halt.


Es ging um die Richtung der Kausalität.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. April 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wieder Tachyonen?
> Erreicht man Lichtgeschwindigkeit, bleibt die Zeit in der Tat stehen. Wäre man also schneller als Licht, müsste demnach die Zeit rückwärts laufen. Das wäre eine Annahme.
> Das würde aber mit der Kausalität brechen. Man hat jedenfalls noch nie beobachtet, dass eine kaputte Tasse vom Boden aufspringt, auf den Tisch landet und wieder ganz ist.
> Die gleiche Frage könnte man auch stellen, wenn das Universum nicht mehr expandiert, sondern wieder kleiner wird und in sich zusammenfällt.
> Die Hintergrundstrahlung würde ins Blaue verschoben werden und schließlich zur harten Gammastrahlung werden.



Man hat eine ganze Menge dessen, was sich rechnerisch aus der allgemeinen Relativitätstheorie ergibt, noch nicht im Alltag beobachtet. Eigentlich fast alles. Und von "probably quantum" wollen wir gar nicht erst anfangen 

Aber abgesehen von diversen Pardoxen, die sich aus Zeitreisen als solches ergeben (und die zum Erbrechen durchgekaut wurden. Auch hier) finde ich die Asymmetrie in der allgemeinen Relativitätstheorie merkwürdig: Zwar macht sie es wegen der Massenzunahme praktisch unmöglich, auf Überlichtgeschwindigkeit zu beschleunigen, aber sie verbietet nicht, dass ein Teilchen mit Überlicht unterwegs ist. Die Gleichungen lassen sich afaik problemlos für diese Situation lösen, es gibt keine Grenzen. Soweit, so gut. Aber: Damit erlaubt die Relativitätstheorie unbegrenzt schnelle Reisen in die Vergangenheit, wenn man mit 2c, 3c, 145213452156342626c unterwegs ist. Aber sie erlaubt maximal eine Bewegung mit 1 in die Zukunft, wenn man in Ruhe ist. Das passt irgendwie nicht zu einem symmetrischen Universum und zu einer gleichberechtigten Dimension. Wenn die Zeit einfach nur 4D ist (entlang derer sich unser jetzt aus unerfindlichen Gründen bewegt, woraus Handlung, Kausalität und ähnliche Artefakte zu resultieren scheinen), dann es physikalisch  möglich sein, sich in beide Richtungen mit beliebiger Geschwindigkeit an ihr entlang zu bewegen. Alle anderen Regeln sind symmetrisch.




Headcrash schrieb:


> Wieso es geht immer noch um Zeitreisen und Kausalität.



Aber nicht um Naturwissenschaft. Und das ist hier formell immer noch Thema.


----------



## RtZk (15. April 2019)

Wo lässt die Relativitätstheorie Überlichtgeschwindigkeit zu  ?
Das geht nur wieder wenn man etwas dazu dichtet, was soll denn eine imaginäre Masse sein?


----------



## RyzA (15. April 2019)

RtZk schrieb:


> Wo lässt die Relativitätstheorie Überlichtgeschwindigkeit zu  ?
> Das geht nur wieder wenn man etwas dazu dichtet, was soll denn eine imaginäre Masse sein?


Er meint wohl diese hypothetische Teilchen:Tachyon – Wikipedia

Bei denen alles negativ, bzw umgekehrt ist.


----------



## Threshold (15. April 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich habe z.B. bei Terminator nie richtig verstanden, wie John Connor Kyle Reese (seinen zukünftigen Erzeuger) in der Vergangenheit schicken konnte, um seine Mutter zu beschützen und zu schwängern.
> Da wird die Kausalität auch vertauscht.
> Eigentlich hätte John Connor vor der Zeitreise nie da sein dürfen. Aber nach der Zeitreise ist ja aufeinmal vor der Zeitreise.



Eigentlich ist es anders herum. Er musste Kyle Reese in die Vergangenheit schicken, denn Kyle musste seine Mutter kennen lernen, damit John überhaupt gezeugt werden kann.
Hätte John einen anderen geschickt, wäre die Kausalkette durchbrochen und John wäre nie entstanden.
In dem Fall muss du das so sehen, dass die Zukunft eben die ist, die darauf aufbaut, dass Kyle Resse in die Vergangenheit gereist ist und Johns Mutter kennen gelernt hat.

Was du mir aber erklären kannst ist wie Arnie jetzt in die 70er kam und Sarah Connor als Kind kennen gelernt hat. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber abgesehen von diversen Pardoxen, die sich aus Zeitreisen als solches ergeben (und die zum Erbrechen durchgekaut wurden. Auch hier) finde ich die Asymmetrie in der allgemeinen Relativitätstheorie merkwürdig: Zwar macht sie es wegen der Massenzunahme praktisch unmöglich, auf Überlichtgeschwindigkeit zu beschleunigen, aber sie verbietet nicht, dass ein Teilchen mit Überlicht unterwegs ist.



Ein Teilchen, das Informationen überträgt, kann sich nicht schneller ausbreiten als mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit. 
Der Raum kann sich dagegen mit Überlichtgeschwindigkeit ausbreiten.


----------



## RtZk (16. April 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Er meint wohl diese hypothetische Teilchen:Tachyon – Wikipedia
> 
> Bei denen alles negativ, bzw umgekehrt ist.



Ja und die bekommt man nur, wenn man etwas hinzufügt was nicht existiert, genauso wie bei Wurmlöchern.


----------



## RyzA (16. April 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist es anders herum. Er musste Kyle Reese in die Vergangenheit schicken, denn Kyle musste seine Mutter kennen lernen, damit John überhaupt gezeugt werden kann.
> Hätte John einen anderen geschickt, wäre die Kausalkette durchbrochen und John wäre nie entstanden.


Das ist klar.



> In dem Fall muss du das so sehen, dass die Zukunft eben die ist, die darauf aufbaut, dass Kyle Resse in die Vergangenheit gereist ist und Johns Mutter kennen gelernt hat.


Wie ich schon schrieb "Nach der Zeitreise ist vor der Zeitreise".  Oder die Katze beisst sich in den eigenen Schwanz.



> Was du mir aber erklären kannst ist wie Arnie jetzt in die 70er kam und Sarah Connor als Kind kennen gelernt hat.


Das ist ja eigentlich kein Problem. 
Viel schlimmer fand ich das Kyle Reese sich an eine alternative Zeitlinie erinnern konnte.
Aber vielleicht sollten wir das an andere Stelle weiter diskutieren. Sonst wird hier noch gemeckert!
Gerne auch per PN!



RtZk schrieb:


> Ja und die bekommt man nur, wenn man etwas hinzufügt was nicht existiert, genauso wie bei Wurmlöchern.


Theoretisch sind sie wohl möglich. Ob es sie reell gibt ist fraglich.


----------



## Threshold (16. April 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Theoretisch sind sie wohl möglich. Ob es sie reell gibt ist fraglich.



Bei Tachyonen müsste sich das genau umgekehrt verhalten wie bei leuchtende Materie.
Willst du schneller werden, musst du mehr Energie reinstopfen. Je mehr Energie du aber reinstopfst, desto mehr Masse musst du am Ende beschleunigen und brauchst daher noch mehr Energie. Daher kann man keine Lichtgeschwindigkeit erreichen, weil man unendlich viel Energie bräuchte.
Tachyonen hingegen müssen Energie verlieren um langsamer zu werden. Sie müssten also Null Energie haben um Lichtgeschwindigkeit zu erreichen. Null Energie ist aber nicht möglich und daher sind sie immer schneller als Lichtgeschwindigkeit.


----------



## Two-Face (16. April 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Theoretisch sind sie wohl möglich. Ob es sie reell gibt ist fraglich.


Hätte man mit Sicherheit aber längst nachweisen können.
So ein Tachyon müsste a) Tscherenkow-Strahlung anregen und b) gemäß den Gesetzen der Quantenphysik auch sich auch mal unterhalb der Lichtgeschwindigkeit aufhalten.


----------



## Threshold (16. April 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Hätte man mit Sicherheit aber längst nachweisen können.
> So ein Tachyon müsste a) Tscherenkow-Strahlung anregen und b) gemäß den Gesetzen der Quantenphysik auch sich auch mal unterhalb der Lichtgeschwindigkeit aufhalten.



Unterhalb geht ja eben nicht, da Tachyonen Lichtgeschwindigkeit bei Null Energie erreichen müssten. Und weniger als Null Energie geht ja eben nicht.


----------



## Two-Face (16. April 2019)

Nach Logik der Quantentheorie muss es aber eine Wahrscheinlichkeit dafür geben, dass so ein Teilchen auch mal unterhalb der Lichtgeschwindigkeit auftreten kann. Nach Logik der Relativitätstheroie kann das natürlich nicht sein, allerdings beschäftigt sich die auch nicht mit solchem Unsinn, wie Tachyons.

In der Quantentheorie, oder spezieller in der Stringtheorie gibt es aber Modelle, welche die Tachyonen heranziehen, z.B. die Tachyonenkondensation. Mit den uns vier bekannten Kräften des Universums kann man das aber nicht erklären, alle anderen uns bekannten Teilchen aber schon. Für Tachyonen müsste man daher schon eine fünfte Kraft definieren.


----------



## Adi1 (16. April 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Theoretisch sind sie wohl möglich. Ob es sie reell gibt ist fraglich.



Nö, die wird es auch real nicht geben.

Die ganzen Paradoxen, welche in dieser Frage existieren,
lassen sich gar nicht vereinen.


----------



## Threshold (16. April 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Nach Logik der Quantentheorie muss es aber eine Wahrscheinlichkeit dafür geben, dass so ein Teilchen auch mal unterhalb der Lichtgeschwindigkeit auftreten kann. Nach Logik der Relativitätstheroie kann das natürlich nicht sein, allerdings beschäftigt sich die auch nicht mit solchem Unsinn, wie Tachyons.
> 
> In der Quantentheorie, oder spezieller in der Stringtheorie gibt es aber Modelle, welche die Tachyonen heranziehen, z.B. die Tachyonenkondensation. Mit den uns vier bekannten Kräften des Universums kann man das aber nicht erklären, alle anderen uns bekannten Teilchen aber schon. Für Tachyonen müsste man daher schon eine fünfte Kraft definieren.



Die Quantentheorie besteht ja eigentlich nur aus Verboten und Wahrscheinlichkeiten.
Der Tunneleffekt ist wichtig und es gibt ihn. Aber eben nur in der Quantenwelt. Woanders nicht. Und daher kann es eben sein, dass man Tachyonen nie feststellen kann, weil sie in der Makrowelt nicht auftreten.
Andererseits kann man die Quantenwelt auch links liegen lassen. So ist der Welle Teilchen Dualismus zwar ein Quanteneffekt, aber man kann den problemlos beseitigen.


----------



## RyzA (16. April 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> So ist der Welle Teilchen Dualismus zwar ein Quanteneffekt, aber man kann den problemlos beseitigen.


Ich habe mal gelesen das der sogar auf Moleküle anwendbar ist.


----------



## RtZk (16. April 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Theoretisch sind sie wohl möglich. Ob es sie reell gibt ist fraglich.



Nein im Grunde nach eben nicht, alles wäre theoretisch möglich, wenn ich das einbaue was mir gerade passt, das Teilchen welches man für Wurmlöcher benötigt (um sie stabil zu halten) existiert nicht, genauso wenig wie es so etwas wie eine imaginäre Masse gibt die ein Tychon haben müsste.


----------



## Threshold (16. April 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich habe mal gelesen das der sogar auf Moleküle anwendbar ist.



Das meine ich nicht.
Schau dir das Doppelspalt Experiment an. Je nach dem, wie mann misst, verhält sich auch das Teilchen.
Das kann man aber durch Wechselwirkung beeinflussen, dann ist Ende mit Welle Teilchen Dualismus und der Quanteneffekt ist vorbei.
Und genau deswegen kann man Quanteneffekte in der normalen Welt nicht bemerken, weil die Teilchen alle miteinander wechselwirken.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. April 2019)

Mal wieder ein anderes altes Thema, Bienensterben. Hier eine gute Dukumentation dazu.
Weg von intensiver Honigwirtschaft, hin zu freien Naturvölkern zum Bestäuben. Spannende
Sache





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1f0sjiGtWIQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Quelle: YouTube


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. April 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Er meint wohl diese hypothetische Teilchen:Tachyon – Wikipedia
> 
> Bei denen alles negativ, bzw umgekehrt ist.



Exakt. Es gibt zwar keine Möglichkeit, aus dem normalen Unterlichtgeschwindigkeitsbereich an derartige Teilchen ranzukommen, weil so ziemlich alles gegen unendlich strebt, wenn man sich c annähert (egal von welcher Seite), aber die Gleichungen sind afaik alle für v>c lösbar. Unendliche Geschwindigkeiten sind nicht unmöglich (es ist nur praktisch unmöglich, von v<c dorthin zu beschleunigen), sie liefert nur ungewöhnlich Ergebnisse. Z.B. eine rückwärts laufende Zeit. Eine UNBEGRENZT SCHNELL rückwärts laufende Zeit, während es für kein Teilchen eine Möglichkeit gibt, die Gleichungen so zu lösen, dass die Zeit schneller als mit dem von uns gewohnten Schneckentempo vorwärts läuft. Damit widerspricht die Relativitätstheorie dem Paradigma eines symmetrischen Universums, die Richtung einer Bewegung in der vierten Dimension ist keineswegs relativ, sondern es gelten spezifische Grenzen nur in einer Richtung.


----------



## Threshold (17. April 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Damit widerspricht die Relativitätstheorie dem Paradigma eines symmetrischen Universums, die Richtung einer Bewegung in der vierten Dimension ist keineswegs relativ, sondern es gelten spezifische Grenzen nur in einer Richtung.



Du brauchst aber ein Symmetriebruch um Galaxien und das Leben an sich erklären zu können.


----------



## RyzA (17. April 2019)

Dabei hat Albert Einstein ja zuerst an ein statisches Universum geglaubt und die "kosmologische Konstante" eingeführt. Und wenn etwas statisch ist, dann müßte es nach meiner Auffassung auch symmetrisch sein.
Aber ich lasse mich gerne eines Besseren belehren.

Edit: Und das Universum ist ja auf großen Skalen auch homogen oder nicht?
Außerdem ist die kosmische Hintergrundstrahlung meines Wissens auch gleichmäßig verteilt.

Oder habe ich etwas völlig falsch verstanden?


----------



## Threshold (17. April 2019)

Tja, das ist immer das Problem mit dem statischen Universum. Das besagt ja, dass es schon immer so war, wie es heute ist und auch morgen nicht anders sein wird.
Das Dilemma ist dabei, dass die Sterne irgendwann das Gas verbraucht haben und es keins mehr gibt, um neue Sterne bilden zu können.
Das sehen wir heute bei M87. Sie ist arm an Gas, also auch arm an neuen Sternen und Sternentstehungsgebieten. 
Die Milchstrahle hingegen ist reich an Sternentstehungsgebieten.

Allerdings wusste man damals auch noch nicht, dass sich Galaxien zu Galaxienhaufen gruppieren. Oder dass sich die Andromeda Galaxie der Milchstraße nähert und sie mit ihr verschmelzen wird.
Das zeigt ja, dass das Universum dynamisch ist. Allerdings gibt es die kosmologische Konstante ja wieder. Sie wird verwendet, um die beschleunigte Ausdehnung der Raumzeit mathematisch zu erklären.


----------



## RyzA (17. April 2019)

Ich hatte meinen Beitrag gerade eben noch editiert.


Threshold schrieb:


> Allerdings wusste man damals auch noch nicht, dass sich Galaxien zu Galaxienhaufen gruppieren. Oder dass sich die Andromeda Galaxie der Milchstraße nähert und sie mit ihr verschmelzen wird.
> Das zeigt ja, dass das Universum dynamisch ist.


Ja es gibt lokale Verklumpungen, aber ich meine auf sehr großen Skalen. Da müßte Materie doch homogen verteilt sein.



> Allerdings gibt es die kosmologische Konstante ja wieder. Sie wird verwendet, um die beschleunigte Ausdehnung der Raumzeit mathematisch zu erklären.


Achso ok. Ich dachte das wäre irgendwie ein Gegensatz.


----------



## compisucher (18. April 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Und das Universum ist ja auf großen Skalen auch homogen oder nicht?
> Außerdem ist die kosmische Hintergrundstrahlung meines Wissens auch gleichmäßig verteilt.



zu 1)Jein, Filament- oder Schwammstruktur:
Die Struktur des Universums 1

zu 2) Jein, es gibt winzige Abweichungen, insbesondere auch im Gebiet der "großen Leere":
YouTube


----------



## RyzA (18. April 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> zu 1)Jein, Filament- oder Schwammstruktur:
> Die Struktur des Universums 1


Das sieht fast aus wie verknüpfte Nervenzellen im Gehirn.


----------



## Threshold (18. April 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ja es gibt lokale Verklumpungen, aber ich meine auf sehr großen Skalen. Da müßte Materie doch homogen verteilt sein.



Ist sie eben nicht. Das zeigt die Hintergrundstrahlung. Da gibt es Abweichungen in der Temperatur. Sehr kleine Abweichungen, aber messbar und das zeigt, dass es in der frühen Phase des Universums einen Symmetriebruch gegeben haben muss.
Die leuchtende Materie konnte sich erst rund 300.000 Jahre nach dem Urknall bilden, weil es zuvor einfach schlicht zu heiß war. Trotzdem muss sich in der Zeit etwas gebildet haben, das eben die Abweichungen erklären kann und das muss die dunkle Materie gewesen sein.
Das Problem ist -- war die dunkle Materie heiß? Oder war sie kalt?
Wenn die dunkle Materie heiß war, wie kann sie sich abgekühlt haben? Abkühlung funktioniert nach unserem Verständnis nur durch Strahlung. Dunkle Materie wechselwirkt aber nicht mit Strahlung.
die Dunkle Materie muss aber kalt sein, denn sonst hätte sie keine Gravitationstöpfe bilden können, in der die leuchtende Materie dann hineingefallen ist.
Fragen über Fragen.


----------



## Adi1 (18. April 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Fragen über Fragen.



Ja,
die alles erklärende Weltformel werden
wir niemals finden,

dazu sind wir zu dämlich,
und die Zeit rennt uns auch weg. 

Bloß mal nur so am Rande,
einer der ehemaligen Top-Poster hier im Forum,

wird mich demnächst mal  privat besuchen. 

Ist also doch nicht ganz so sinnlos,
das Ganze.


----------



## behemoth85 (18. April 2019)

Ich hab mal eine Frage. Habe mir gerade YouTube Videos angeschaut über das Doppelspaltexperiment. Zu Efrischung: Einzelnd abgefeuerte Teilchen fliegen durch eine kleine Wand mit zwei Schlitzen und prallen auf eine Wand dahinter. Detektoren an den Schlitzen messen für welchen Schlitz sich das Teilchen entscheidet, den linken oder den rechten, dementsprechend auch zwei Aufprallflächen auf der Wand am Ende. Misst man nicht und die Dedektoren sind aus, so entsteht das wellenartige Inteferenzmuster. Daraus schließt man dass jedes Teilchen wie eine Welle beide Schlitze auf einmal nimmt. So weit so gut.  

Gedankenexperiment: Angenommen uns gelingt es hinter der Aufprallwand am Ende, ein Messgerät hinzustellen welches im Nachhinein genaustens messen kann ob ein Teilchen wirklich beide Schlitze auf einmal durchquert hat. Sprich eine Messung nach der Interaktion so dass die Teilchen keine Chance mehr haben ihr Verhalten zu ändern. Dann dürfte das Inteferenzmuster ja nicht mehr verschwinden oder ? 

Wäre dem doch so und die Inteferenz hebt sich trotzdem auf, könnte man dann schlussfolgern dass unscharfe Teilchen nicht nur zu jedem Zeitpunkt an mehreren Orten exystieren können, sondern dass sie auch gleichzeitig zu verschiedenen Zeitpunkten exystieren ? Sprich unscharf auch in der Zeit, exystierend in Vergangenheit und Zukunft zugleich ?


----------



## Adi1 (18. April 2019)

Das Problem liegt eher darin,

überhaupt erstmal "genaue" Messgeräte zu haben.


----------



## behemoth85 (18. April 2019)

Ich glaube wenn wir solche Messgeräte hätten irgendwann alle Lotterien auf der Welt dicht machen dürften


----------



## Teacup (18. April 2019)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Ich hab mal eine Frage. Habe mir gerade YouTube Videos angeschaut über das Doppelspaltexperiment. Zu Efrischung: Einzelnd abgefeuerte Teilchen fliegen durch eine kleine Wand mit zwei Schlitzen und prallen auf eine Wand dahinter. Detektoren an den Schlitzen messen für welchen Schlitz sich das Teilchen entscheidet, den linken oder den rechten, dementsprechend auch zwei Aufprallflächen auf der Wand am Ende. Misst man nicht und die Dedektoren sind aus, so entsteht das wellenartige Inteferenzmuster. Daraus schließt man dass jedes Teilchen wie eine Welle beide Schlitze auf einmal nimmt. So weit so gut.
> 
> Gedankenexperiment: Angenommen uns gelingt es hinter der Aufprallwand am Ende, ein Messgerät hinzustellen welches im Nachhinein genaustens messen kann ob ein Teilchen wirklich beide Schlitze auf einmal durchquert hat. Sprich eine Messung nach der Interaktion so dass die Teilchen keine Chance mehr haben ihr Verhalten zu ändern. Dann dürfte das Inteferenzmuster ja nicht mehr verschwinden oder ?
> 
> Wäre dem doch so und die Inteferenz hebt sich trotzdem auf, könnte man dann schlussfolgern dass unscharfe Teilchen nicht nur zu jedem Zeitpunkt an mehreren Orten exystieren können, sondern dass sie auch gleichzeitig zu verschiedenen Zeitpunkten exystieren ? Sprich unscharf auch in der Zeit, exystierend in Vergangenheit und Zukunft zugleich ?



Es verschwindet nichts "im Nachhinein" und man kann auch zu keinem anderen Zeitpunkt, als "jetzt" messen, das Messgerät ist auch schon da: die Wand.

Das "Messen" vor dem Spalt dient nur dazu den Ort des Teilchens durch Wechselwirkung festzulegen. Du kannst auch am Spalt messen, in einem Schlitz wieder einen Doppelspalt aufstellen und hast wieder Interferenzmuster.


----------



## behemoth85 (18. April 2019)

Teacup schrieb:


> Es verschwindet nichts "im Nachhinein" und man kann auch zu keinem anderen Zeitpunkt, als "jetzt" messen, das Messgerät ist auch schon da: die Wand.
> 
> Das "Messen" vor dem Spalt dient nur dazu den Ort des Teilchens durch Wechselwirkung festzulegen. Du kannst auch am Spalt messen, in einem Schlitz wieder einen Doppelspalt aufstellen und hast wieder Interferenzmuster.



Du kannst aber nicht bei zwei Schlitzen messen und ein Inteferenzmuster erhalten. Ergo kann man nicht messen dass ein Teilchen wirklich durch zwei Schlitze gleichzeitig fliegt. Desswegen ja mein Gedanke mit einer hypotetischen versetzten Messung der Schlitze nach dem Aufprall.


----------



## Teacup (18. April 2019)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Du kannst aber nicht bei zwei Schlitzen messen und ein Inteferenzmuster erhalten. Ergo kann man nicht messen dass ein Teilchen wirklich durch zwei Schlitze gleichzeitig fliegt.



J,a das geht nicht. Dann wäre die Prämisse durch sich selbst widerlegt.



> Desswegen ja mein Gedanke mit einer hypotetischen versetzten Messung der Schlitze nach dem Aufprall.



Das Interferenzmuster auf der Wand ist die Messung und diese Messung zeigt den Wellencharakter der Teilchen. Mehr braucht man nicht .


----------



## Threshold (18. April 2019)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Gedankenexperiment: Angenommen uns gelingt es hinter der Aufprallwand am Ende, ein Messgerät hinzustellen welches im Nachhinein genaustens messen kann ob ein Teilchen wirklich beide Schlitze auf einmal durchquert hat. Sprich eine Messung nach der Interaktion so dass die Teilchen keine Chance mehr haben ihr Verhalten zu ändern. Dann dürfte das Inteferenzmuster ja nicht mehr verschwinden oder ?



In dem Moment, wo du misst, beeinflusst du schon die Messung. Elementarteilchen verhalten sich so, wie man sie misst. Entweder als Teilchen oder als Welle.
Diese Unschärfe kannst du auch nicht abstellen, egal wie gut oder genau du misst.


----------



## behemoth85 (18. April 2019)

Teacup schrieb:


> J,a das geht nicht. Dann wäre die Prämisse durch sich selbst widerlegt.



Genau darüber bin ich mir ja nicht so sicher. Was wäre denn wenn sich nach einer Messung die nach dem Aufprall stattfindet aber trotzdem sagen kann ob beide Schlitze von einem Teilchen benutzt wurden, die Inteferenz dennoch aufhebt ? Dann wäre die Welleneigenschaft der Teilchen nicht mehr an den Moment der Messung gebunden. Sprich nicht nur unscharf im Raum sondern auch unscharf in der Zeit. 




Teacup schrieb:


> Das Interferenzmuster auf der Wand ist die Messung und diese Messung zeigt den Wellencharakter der Teilchen. Mehr braucht man nicht .



Beide Messungen sind Messungen. Die an den Schlitzen zeigen den Teilchencharakter


----------



## behemoth85 (18. April 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> In dem Moment, wo du misst, beeinflusst du schon die Messung. Elementarteilchen verhalten sich so, wie man sie misst. Entweder als Teilchen oder als Welle.
> Diese Unschärfe kannst du auch nicht abstellen, egal wie gut oder genau du misst.



Ich spreche davon sie zu messen nachdem sie sich schon als Welle verhalten haben, um ihre Position bei Unschärfe im Nachhinein sichtbar zu machen.

Die Annahme ist ein Gerät das rückfolgend nachvollzieht ob ein Teilchen beide Schlitze gleichzeitig durchquert hat. Würde das Teilchen dann beide Schlitze durchqueren ?


----------



## Teacup (18. April 2019)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Genau darüber bin ich mir ja nicht so sicher. Was wäre denn wenn sich nach einer Messung die nach dem Aufprall stattfindet aber trotzdem sagen kann ob beide Schlitze von einem Teilchen benutzt wurden, die Inteferenz dennoch aufhebt ? Dann wäre die Welleneigenschaft der Teilchen nicht mehr an den Moment der Messung gebunden. Sprich nicht nur unscharf im Raum sondern auch unscharf in der Zeit.


Es finden etliche Wechselwirkungen (Messungen) auf der Leinwand statt. Man sieht das Interferenzmuster aber.


> Beide Messungen sind Messungen. Die an den Schlitzen zeigen den Teilchencharakter



Nein, die Messung an den Schlitzen misst wie die Wand auch nur den Ort, ändert aber in dem Moment den Charakter und damit die Ausgangssituation.



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Ich spreche davon sie zu messen nachdem sie sich schon als Welle verhalten haben, um ihre Position bei Unschärfe im Nachhinein sichtbar zu machen.
> 
> Die Annahme ist ein Gerät das rückfolgend nachvollzieht ob ein Teilchen beide Schlitze gleichzeitig durchquert hat. Würde das Teilchen dann beide Schlitze durchqueren ?



Wenn man hinsehen _könnte_, ohne zu Wechselwirken, würde man eine Wellenfront "sehen".


----------



## behemoth85 (18. April 2019)

Teacup schrieb:


> Wenn man hinsehen _könnte_, ohne zu Wechselwirken, würde man eine Wellenfront "sehen".



Das würde man zwar erwarten aber eine Garantie gibt es nicht. Desswegen lautet ja meine Frage: Was wenn wir erst nach dem Aufprall mit der Messung eingreiffen, das Teilchen sich im Experiment aber trotzdem wie ein Teilchen verhält und sich für einen Schlitz entscheidet ? Als würde es wissen dass es nach dem Aufprall gemessen wird. 

Wie könnte man ein solches Verhalten erklären ?


----------



## Teacup (18. April 2019)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Das würde man zwar erwarten aber eine Garantie gibt es nicht. Desswegen lautet ja meine Frage: Was wenn wir erst nach dem Aufprall mit der Messung eingreiffen, das Teilchen sich im Experiment aber trotzdem wie ein Teilchen verhält ? Als würde es wissen dass es nach dem Aufprall gemessen wird.



Die Anzeige auf der Leinwand besteht aus unzähligen "Einzelmessungen".


----------



## behemoth85 (18. April 2019)

Die Anzeige an der Leinwand besteht aus Warscheinlichkeiten so viel ich weiß, aber um diese geht es nicht. Sondern um eine rückwirkende Messung der Schlitze nach dem Aufprall der Teilchen auf der Leinwand.


----------



## Teacup (18. April 2019)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Die Anzeige an der Leinwand besteht aus Warscheinlichkeiten so viel ich weiß, aber um diese geht es nicht. Sondern um eine rückwirkende Messung der Schlitze nach dem Aufprall der Teilchen auf der Leinwand.



Zeitreisen gehen halt nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. April 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Dabei hat Albert Einstein ja zuerst an ein statisches Universum geglaubt und die "kosmologische Konstante" eingeführt. Und wenn etwas statisch ist, dann müßte es nach meiner Auffassung auch symmetrisch sein.
> Aber ich lasse mich gerne eines Besseren belehren.
> 
> Edit: Und das Universum ist ja auf großen Skalen auch homogen oder nicht?
> ...



Die Hintergrundstrahlung ist inhomogen und beim Universum als solches ist es eine Frage, wie grob du zusammenrundest. Aber ich sprach auch nicht von einer Asymmetrie des Universums, sondern von einer Asymmetrie in den Naturgesetzten respektive in unserer Beschreibung der selben. Also nicht "es fallen mehr Toast mit der Marmeladenseite nach unten", das wäre trivial, sondern "Toast mit der Mareladenseite beschleunigen im Fall mit 10 G", das ist in meinen Augen absurd. Folgt aber daraus, dass die Relativitätstheorie Zeit und Geschwindigkeit verknüpft und das auch für Teilchen (mit negativer Masse) jenseits von 1 c. Selbst wenn es die gar nicht gibt (ich erinnere in diesem Zusammenhang daran, dass man für einen Albuquerque-Drive, den hier so viele Mögen, negative Gravitation braucht), so müsste eine umfassende Beschreibung des makroskopischen Unversums eben genau das voraussagen/die Formeln einer derart vollständigen Beschreibung müssten für Teilchen >c nicht lösbar sein, anstatt eine derart merkwürdige, laut Relativitätstheorie aber plausible Aussage zu tätigen.




behemoth85 schrieb:


> Ich spreche davon sie zu messen nachdem sie sich schon als Welle verhalten haben, um ihre Position bei Unschärfe im Nachhinein sichtbar zu machen.
> 
> Die Annahme ist ein Gerät das rückfolgend nachvollzieht ob ein Teilchen beide Schlitze gleichzeitig durchquert hat. Würde das Teilchen dann beide Schlitze durchqueren ?



Du kannst nicht nachträglichen Messen, wo das Teilchen war. Du kannst nur Messen, wo es ist, wenn es auf den Detektor trifft. Du kannst auch seine Richtung nicht erfasse, sondern bestenfalls alle bis auf eine Richtung ausschließen (Rohr vorm Sensor) - was dann aber auch die Messung in zwei Richtungen und Interferenzmuster ausschließt. Um rückwirkend zu ermitteln, wo dass Teilchen früher war, müsstest du seine Richtung, Position und Geschwindigkeit ermitteln.
Wenn du das schaffst, solltest du dir aber über Details am Doppelspalt keine Gedanken mehr machen, denn dann hast du gerade Heisenberg widerlegt und die Quantentheorie auf den Kopf gestellt.


----------



## compisucher (18. April 2019)

Interessant:
Bisher dachte man, dass rote Zwergsysteme eher lebensfeindlich wären - wegen den immer wieder vorkommenden Strahlungsausbrüchen der kleinen Sonnen.

Forscher haben nun in Simulationen herausgefunden, dass eine  Atmosphäre denn größten Anteil an gefährlicher Strahlung abhält:

Strahlenbelastung auf Planeten um Rote Zwerge koennte geringer sein als gedacht Nahe Erdzwillinge doch lebensfreundlich? - scinexx | Das Wissensmagazin


----------



## RyzA (18. April 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Hintergrundstrahlung ist inhomogen und beim Universum als solches ist es eine Frage, wie grob du zusammenrundest. Aber ich sprach auch nicht von einer Asymmetrie des Universums, sondern von einer Asymmetrie in den Naturgesetzten respektive in unserer Beschreibung der selben. Also nicht "es fallen mehr Toast mit der Marmeladenseite nach unten", das wäre trivial, sondern "Toast mit der Mareladenseite beschleunigen im Fall mit 10 G", das ist in meinen Augen absurd.


Wieso? Wo wird denn was an den Naturgesetzen bzw Konstanten verändert?
Auf der Erde wird die Beschleunigung immer 9,81m/s bleiben.



> Folgt aber daraus, dass die Relativitätstheorie Zeit und Geschwindigkeit verknüpft und das auch für Teilchen (mit negativer Masse) jenseits von 1 c. Selbst wenn es die gar nicht gibt (ich erinnere in diesem Zusammenhang daran, dass man für einen Albuquerque-Drive, den hier so viele Mögen, negative Gravitation braucht), so müsste eine umfassende Beschreibung des makroskopischen Unversums eben genau das voraussagen/die Formeln einer derart vollständigen Beschreibung müssten für Teilchen >c nicht lösbar sein, anstatt eine derart merkwürdige, laut Relativitätstheorie aber plausible Aussage zu tätigen.


Ich kann dir beim besten Willen nicht ganz folgen. Entweder drückst du dich zu kompliziert aus oder ich denke zu kompliziert. Vielleicht auch sogar beides.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. April 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Auf der Erde wird die Beschleunigung immer 9,81m/s bleiben.


Das ist ein Durchschnittswert, die realen Werte Schwanken je nach Ort auf der Erde "erheblich", zwischen ca. 9,75 und 9,87m/s². Darum sucht man z.B. zum Raketenstart Orte mit geringer Schwerkraft in Äquatornähe

Was Du meinst ist die Vermutung, dass die Gravitationskonstante im gesamten Weltall konstant ist. Ob das so ist, wissen wir nicht:
Physik - Ist die Gravitationskonstante womoeglich nicht konstant? - Wissen - Sueddeutsche.de





behemoth85 schrieb:


> Ich hab mal eine Frage. ?


Das Problem ist, dass die Beobachtung das Ergebnis beeinflusst. Wenn man ein Photon beobachtet, dann wechselst es nicht mehr zwischen Welle und Teilchen. Das ist das Problem. Da gibt es schöne Texte zu. Wenn Dich das Thema interessiert, suche ich Dir was raus. Als Einleitung zum Problem ist dieser Text schnell zu lesen:

Grenzen unserer Erkenntnis


----------



## Adi1 (19. April 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass die Beobachtung das Ergebnis beeinflusst. Wenn man ein Photon beobachtet, dann wechselst es nicht mehr zwischen Welle und Teilchen. Das ist das Problem. Da gibt es schöne Texte zu. Wenn Dich das Thema interessiert, suche ich Dir was raus. Als Einleitung zum Problem ist dieser Text schnell zu lesen:
> 
> Grenzen unserer Erkenntnis




Das ist nämlich auch ein Problem.

Photonen sind mit einer Informatie behaftet,

zurückdrehen geht da nunmal nicht.


----------



## Threshold (19. April 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das ist ein Durchschnittswert, die realen Werte Schwanken je nach Ort auf der Erde "erheblich", zwischen ca. 9,75 und 9,87m/s². Darum sucht man z.B. zum Raketenstart Orte mit geringer Schwerkraft in Äquatornähe



Nö, die Raketen nutzen die Rotation der Erde aus und da sie am Äquator am schnellsten ist, versucht man möglichst nah am Äquator zu sein. Daher starten die Europäer ihre Raketen auch in Französisch Guayana und nicht in Europa.
Deswegen fliegen die Raketen auch alle Richtung Osten, mit der Drehrichtung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. April 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nö, die Raketen nutzen die Rotation der Erde aus


Und die  Rotation bemerkt jeder auf der Erde als Zentrifugalkraft, die die wirksame Schwerkraft reduziert.
Jede Pendeluhr läuft am Äquator langsamer als auf dem Nordpol. Das sind messbare Prozent Unterschied.


----------



## Threshold (19. April 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und die  Rotation bemerkt jeder auf der Erde als Zentrifugalkraft, die die wirksame Schwerkraft reduziert.
> Jede Pendeluhr läuft am Äquator langsamer als auf dem Nordpol. Das sind messbare Prozent Unterschied.



Ja, und was hat das jetzt damit zu tun, dass die Schwerkraft der Erde hier und da schwankt?
Die Rotation der Erde wird genutzt, das hat nichts damit zu tun, wo auf der Erde die Schwerkraft etwas geringer ist. Wenn du danach gehst, müsstest du die Raketen vom Mount Everest aus starten, da du dort am weitesten vom Erdmittelpunkt entfernt bist.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. April 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, und was hat das jetzt damit zu tun, dass die Schwerkraft der Erde hier und da schwankt?.


Sie schwankt messbar vor allem wegen der Erdrotation. Das ist die Wirkung die es gibt. Wenn wir von messbaren Werten wie 9,81m/s² reden, dann ist die Erdrotation natürlich mit enthalten. Dazu kommen dann noch minimale Unterschiede durch Massenverteilungen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (19. April 2019)

Ich rede ausschließlich von Massenverteilung.


----------



## RtZk (19. April 2019)

Teacup schrieb:


> Zeitreisen gehen halt nicht.



Äh, doch sie funktionieren und das ohne jeden Zweifel.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. April 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Wieso? Wo wird denn was an den Naturgesetzen bzw Konstanten verändert?
> Auf der Erde wird die Beschleunigung immer 9,81m/s bleiben.



Eben. Und so sollte das auch sein, unabhängig vom Toast auf das sie wirkt. Aber die Maximalgeschwindigkeit der Zeit ist für Tachyonen unbegrenzt, für normale Materie dagegen begrenzt.



> Ich kann dir beim besten Willen nicht ganz folgen. Entweder drückst du dich zu kompliziert aus oder ich denke zu kompliziert. Vielleicht auch sogar beides.



Guck dir einfach an, was die Relativitätstheorie zur Zeit sagt.
v < 0 : unmöglich
v = 0 : Zeit vergeht normal
v = 0,5c : Zeit vergeht langsam
v = c : Zeit steht still
v = 1,5c : Zeit läuft langsam rückwärts
v = 2c : Zeit läuft normal schnell rückwärts
v > 2c : Zeit läuft schnell rückwärts
v >>>>>>> 2c : Zeit läuft quasi unbegrenzt schnell rückwärts

Die umgekehrte Zeitrichtung für v > c ist zwar kurios, aber physikalisch kein Problem. Aber dass die maximale Geschwindigkeit, mit der Zeit vorwärts verläuft, stark limitiert ist, während sie in Gegenrichtung unbegrenzt schnell vergehen kann, das finde ich extrem merkwürdig. Alle anderen Naturgesetze sind symmetrisch. Teilchen können sich genauso schnell vorwärts wie rückwärts bewegen. nach links wie nach rechts. nach oben wie nach unten. Beschleunigung, die in eine Richtung wirkt, hat eine gleich große Wirkung in Gegenrichtung. Alles im Universum reicht von minus unendlich bis plus unendlich, einige wenige Beispiele auch nur von null bis plus unendlich. Egal auf welcher Seite die Marmelade ist. Nur die Geschwindigkeit der Zeit gemäß Relativitätstheorie nimmt eine extreme Sonderrolle ein und geht von minus unendlich bis plus eins. Dabei soll Zeit gleichzeitig aber auch eine ganz normale Dimension sein.


----------



## RtZk (19. April 2019)

Nur kann nichts C überschreiten und das Tychon existiert nicht, da es schlicht keine imaginäre Masse gibt.


----------



## Teacup (19. April 2019)

RtZk schrieb:


> Äh, doch sie funktionieren und das ohne jeden Zweifel.



Was soll ich jetzt darauf antworten? 
Wir alle reisen durch die Zeit? Zeitdilatation bei hoher Geschwindigkeit oder durch Gravitation? Ja, super, sehr hilfreich. Kontextbezogen auch die falsche Richtung.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Eben. Und so sollte das auch sein, unabhängig vom Toast auf das sie wirkt. Aber die Maximalgeschwindigkeit der Zeit ist für Tachyonen unbegrenzt, für normale Materie dagegen begrenzt.
> 
> Guck dir einfach an, was die Relativitätstheorie zur Zeit sagt.
> v < 0 : unmöglich
> ...



In der Mathematik ist das kein Problem, in der Physik schon.
Der Lorentzfaktor ist definiert für 0<= v <= c also immer größer gleich 1. Die Spezielle Relativitätstheorie kennt, wie RtZk ja schon geschrieben hat,keine imaginären Massen, die man für Lösungen mit Geschwindigkeiten größer c bräuchte.

Energie und Masse sind btw. auch immer* positiv und mit Unendlichkeiten wäre ich vorsichtig 

*jaja, QFT und so....


----------



## RyzA (19. April 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Guck dir einfach an, was die Relativitätstheorie zur Zeit sagt
> v < 0 : unmöglich
> v = 0 : Zeit vergeht normal
> v = 0,5c : Zeit vergeht langsam
> ...


Achso, das meintest du mit Asymmetrie. 
In weit das  theoretisch zutrifft kann ich nicht beurteilen. Praktisch ja wahrscheinlich sowieso nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. April 2019)

Teacup schrieb:


> In der Mathematik ist das kein Problem, in der Physik schon.
> Der Lorentzfaktor ist definiert für 0<= v <= c also immer größer gleich 1. Die Spezielle Relativitätstheorie kennt, wie RtZk ja schon geschrieben hat,keine imaginären Massen, die man für Lösungen mit Geschwindigkeiten größer c bräuchte.
> 
> Energie und Masse sind btw. auch immer* positiv und mit Unendlichkeiten wäre ich vorsichtig
> ...



Definieren kann man viel, wenn der Tag lang ist. Aber gibt es irgendwo in der Relatitivätstheorie einen Mechanismus, aus dem diesen Definition folgt? Die vorgibt, welche Art von Massen zulässig sind? Ich kenne kein Beispiel. Auch beim Lorenzfaktor werden Ergebnisse <1 einfach gestrichen, weil sie nicht zur Realtität zu passen scheinen. Das hat aber nichts mehr mit Wissenschaft zu tun, dass ist Ignoranz. Wer das Universum erklären muss, muss aus seiner Theorie heraus herleiten, warum derartige Ausgangsvariablen unzulässig sind. Am Ende zu sagen "das Ergebniss gefällt mir nicht, also darf man so gar nicht erst rechnen" ist genauso rational, wie die kirchlichen Denkstrukturen des Mittelalters.


----------



## Teacup (22. April 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Definieren kann man viel, wenn der Tag lang ist. Aber gibt es irgendwo in der Relatitivätstheorie einen Mechanismus, aus dem diesen Definition folgt? Die vorgibt, welche Art von Massen zulässig sind? Ich kenne kein Beispiel. Auch beim Lorenzfaktor werden Ergebnisse <1 einfach gestrichen, weil sie nicht zur Realtität zu passen scheinen. Das hat aber nichts mehr mit Wissenschaft zu tun, dass ist Ignoranz. Wer das Universum erklären muss, muss aus seiner Theorie heraus herleiten, warum derartige Ausgangsvariablen unzulässig sind. Am Ende zu sagen "das Ergebniss gefällt mir nicht, also darf man so gar nicht erst rechnen" ist genauso rational, wie die kirchlichen Denkstrukturen des Mittelalters.



Man muss umgekehrt rechtfertigen warum eine Lösung für eine Gleichung einen Bezug zur Realität haben muss. Es gibt etliche Fälle in denen eine komplexe Zahl oder negative Lösung mathematisch richtig wären, sich aber physikalisch nicht rechtfertigen lassen. Ich höre auch nicht jetzt den Schall des Steins, der demnächst in den Brunnen fällt, obwohl t<0 auch eine Lösung wäre.
Die Gleichungen wurden unter den Annahmen erstellt, dass die Lichtgeschwindigkeit konstant ist und höchste Geschwindigkeit darstellt. Diesen Definitionsbereich zu verlassen aber dennoch die Gleichung und ihr Ergebnis als Basis für etwas zu nehmen, was dem ursprünglichen Postulat widerspricht halte ich für falsch.

Wer Lösungen für Probleme mit v > c darlegen möchte, soll doch bitte auch auf dieser Basis eine schlüssige Theorie anbieten. Eine Frage wäre dann warum man c als invariant annimmt, obwohl v > c möglich ist.


----------



## Adi1 (27. April 2019)

Ich denke mal, unser Erkenntnishorizont ist noch sehr beschränkt.

Nicht alles, was sich mathematisch berechnen lässt,

ist in Natura auch wahr.


----------



## RyzA (27. April 2019)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Nicht alles, was sich mathematisch berechnen lässt,
> 
> ist in Natura auch wahr.


Deswegen hatte ich u.a Anfangs hier im Thread die (philosophischen) Fragen gestellt: "Was ist Wahrheit, Wirklichkeit oder Realität" ?

Ich habe versucht da zu differenzieren.
Und das Beispiel einer mathematischen Rechnung genannt:
Mathematisch wahr muß nicht bedeuten das es in der Wirklichkeit oder Realität auch zutrifft.
Auch wenn die Rechnung mathematisch-logisch korrekt ist.


----------



## Adi1 (27. April 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Deswegen hatte ich u.a Anfangs hier im Thread die (philosophischen) Fragen gestellt: "Was ist Wahrheit, Wirklichkeit oder Realität" ?



Wir leben nun mal, das ist eine Realität, also Fakt. 
Demzufolge, also auch wahr und wirklich.

Da gibt es doch nicht zu rütteln.


----------



## RyzA (27. April 2019)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Wir leben nun mal, das ist eine Realität, also Fakt.
> Demzufolge, also auch wahr und wirklich.
> 
> Da gibt es doch nicht zu rütteln.


Nein. Du mußt differenzieren.

Was mathematisch "wahr" ist, das ist nicht zwingend wirklich.
Hast du oben weiter ja auch schon selber festgestellt.


----------



## Adi1 (27. April 2019)

Du musst aber mal differenzieren zwischen "da Sein", 

und unserer beschränkten Intelligenz.

Was wir als mathematisch "korrekt lösbar" sehen,

wird im Endeffekt vlt. falsch sein, wenn wir das Universum beschreiben wollen.


----------



## RyzA (27. April 2019)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Was wir als mathematisch "korrekt lösbar" sehen,
> 
> wird im Endeffekt vlt. falsch sein, wenn wir das Universum beschreiben wollen.


Vieles ist mathematisch deckungsgleich. Z.B die meisten Vorhersagen der ART.

Aber die Stringtheorien z.B. könnten auch eine Sackgasse sein und an der Wirklichkeit vorbeigehen.
Das Problem ist auch die Überprüfbarkeit.
Genau verhält es sich mit "Unendlichkeiten". In der Realität schwer zu erfassen.


----------



## Threshold (27. April 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Genau verhält es sich mit "Unendlichkeiten". In der Realität schwer zu erfassen.



Deswegen versagt die Physik auch bei einer Singularität. Mathematisch lässt sie sich aber berechnen.
Mathematik ist ja auch keine Naturwissenschaft. Sie muss sich nicht um natürliche Abläufe kümmern. Für die Mathematik spielt es auch keine Rolle, dass die Zeit nur in eine Richtung fließen kann.


----------



## Adi1 (27. April 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Genau verhält es sich mit "Unendlichkeiten". In der Realität schwer zu erfassen.



Mathematisch gesehen, wäre das gar nicht möglich.


----------



## RyzA (27. April 2019)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Mathematisch gesehen, wäre das gar nicht möglich.


Doch mathematisch ist es ja möglich. Nur reell nicht.


----------



## Threshold (27. April 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Doch mathematisch ist es ja möglich. Nur reell nicht.



Mathematisch kannst du auch was basteln, das unterhalb der Planck Länge oder Planck Zeit existiert.
Nur kann man damit halt nichts anfangen.
Und das zeigt ja auch die Stringtheorie. Mathematisch nett gebaut aber eben nicht empirisch überprüfbar.


----------



## Adi1 (27. April 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Doch mathematisch ist es ja möglich. Nur reell nicht.



Ja sicher,

da spielen Konstanten eine Rolle, welche nur Annäherungswerte sind,
eine Abweichung von nur 1% würde das ganze über den Haufen werfen.


----------



## RyzA (27. April 2019)

Adi1 schrieb:


> da spielen Konstanten eine Rolle, welche nur Annäherungswerte sind,


Genau Planck-Zeit, Planck-Länge usw


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. April 2019)

Die kannst du aber mathematisch berücksichtigen. Wenn nur Zustände von einem vielfachen der Planck-Einheiten erlaubt sind, dann ist das eben ein genau so definierter Zahlenraum. Genau wie z.B. die natürlichen Zahlen. Wenn du dich auf N beschränkst, hat "1:2" auch keine Lösung, das würde analog für den Zahlenraum P(lanck) gelten, wenn ein Gleichung auf 0,5 Planck-Längen zustrebt. Das ist die Verknüpfung von Mathematik und Realität, die man gemeinhin als Physik bezeichnet: Du musst Formeln und deren Grund(!)bedingungen so definieren, dass sie die Realität beschreiben. Solange sich deine Gleichungen auch realitätsfremd lösen lassen, hast du einen Fehler darin und den wirst du nicht los, in dem du "falsche" Ergebnisse einfach ignorierst/für ungültig erklärst. Das wäre das gleiche Vorgehen wie ein Naturwissenschaftler, der unliebsame Messreihen verwirft, weil sie nicht zu seiner Theorie passen.


----------



## RyzA (30. April 2019)

Ich meinte damit nur, dass es die kleinsten bekannten Werte sind, mit denen man noch rechnen kann. So habe ich das zumindest verstanden.


----------



## Teacup (1. Mai 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich meinte damit nur, dass es die kleinsten bekannten Werte sind, mit denen man noch rechnen kann. So habe ich das zumindest verstanden.



Die Planck-Zeit ist das kleinste Zeitintervall, für das die bekannten physikalischen Gesetze noch gelten, für die Planck-Länge gilt das gleiche nur eben auf die Distanz bezogen, die das Licht in der Planck-Zeit zurücklegt.

Da sich die Planck-Zeit aber mit unter aus der Gravitationskonstante ergibt, ist der Wert so genau gar nicht bekannt. Zudem heißt das btw. auch nicht, dass die Zeit, wie die Energie, gequantelt sein muss.


----------



## RyzA (1. Mai 2019)

Teacup schrieb:


> Die Planck-Zeit ist das kleinste Zeitintervall, für das die bekannten physikalischen Gesetze noch gelten, für die Planck-Länge gilt das gleiche nur eben auf die Distanz bezogen, die das Licht in der Planck-Zeit zurücklegt.


Ja darum ging es mir. Die Gültigkeit der physikalischen Gesetze.


----------



## Threshold (2. Mai 2019)

Teacup schrieb:


> Da sich die Planck-Zeit aber mit unter aus der Gravitationskonstante ergibt, ist der Wert so genau gar nicht bekannt. Zudem heißt das btw. auch nicht, dass die Zeit, wie die Energie, gequantelt sein muss.



Und was willst du uns jetzt damit sagen? Dass man die Gravitationskonstante nur schätzt?


----------



## Teacup (2. Mai 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und was willst du uns jetzt damit sagen? Dass man die Gravitationskonstante nur schätzt?



Nein, die Messungen sind nur schwieriger und die relative Genauigkeit des Wertes ist im Vergleich zu anderen Konstanten nicht so hoch. Abweichende Werte ändern dann auch die Werte für "Konstanten" wie die Planck-Zeit und kleine Änderungen bei solchen Zahlen sind normal über die Zeit.


----------



## Threshold (2. Mai 2019)

Die Gravitationskonstante ist nach der vierten Stelle hinterm Komma ungenau, was eben daran liegt, dass die Gravitation extrem schwach ist.
Nichtsdestotrotz sehe ich da keinerlei Probleme bei den Planck Einheiten.


----------



## Adi1 (2. Mai 2019)

Das ist schon ein sehr interessantes Thema. 

Ich freue mich auch, mit solchen begeisterten Usern hier im Kontakt stehen zu dürfen. 

Jetzt muss ich leider mal wieder etwas ablenken,
ob nun die 4. oder 8. Stelle hinterm Komma ungenau ist,
wird uns aus "menschlicher Entwicklung" nicht weiter voran bringen.

Unseren  Erkenntnishorizont (und Finanzen) sollten wir erstmal darauf konzentrieren,
unsere irdischen Probleme zu lösen.


----------



## Teacup (2. Mai 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Gravitationskonstante ist nach der vierten Stelle hinterm Komma ungenau, was eben daran liegt, dass die Gravitation extrem schwach ist.
> Nichtsdestotrotz sehe ich da keinerlei Probleme bei den Planck Einheiten.



War nur eine Anmerkung in der Hinsicht, dass die "unterste aller Grenzen" nicht in Stein gemeißelt oder ganz exakt bekannt wäre. Das ist alles, nicht überinterpretieren.



Adi1 schrieb:


> Das ist schon ein sehr interessantes Thema.
> 
> Ich freue mich auch, mit solchen begeisterten Usern hier im Kontakt stehen zu dürfen.
> 
> ...



Vieles geht ja praktischer Weise Hand in Hand, auch wenn man die Zusammenhänge zunächst nicht sehen kann .


----------



## Threshold (2. Mai 2019)

Teacup schrieb:


> War nur eine Anmerkung in der Hinsicht, dass die "unterste aller Grenzen" nicht in Stein gemeißelt oder ganz exakt bekannt wäre. Das ist alles, nicht überinterpretieren.



Aha, ich verstehe.
Mir fällt zu den Planck Einheiten immer der Vergleich mit den Ameisen ein.
Eine Ameise drückt gegen eine Billard Kugel. Es passt nichts. Auch 10 weitere Ameisen bringen nichts. Doch irgendwann ist eine Anzahl an Ameisen erreicht, die dafür sorgt, dass sich die Kugel in Bewegung setzt.
Erst jetzt greift unsere Physik. Die kleinst mögliche Energie ist erreicht. Die Kugel bewegt sich. Alles, was davor war, können wir physikalisch nicht erfassen.


----------



## RyzA (2. Mai 2019)

Ein sehr gutes Beispiel lieber Threshold.


----------



## Adi1 (3. Mai 2019)

Teacup schrieb:


> Vieles geht ja praktischer Weise Hand in Hand, auch wenn man die Zusammenhänge zunächst nicht sehen kann .



Sicher, das ist mir schon klar.


----------



## RyzA (13. Mai 2019)

"Apollo"-Mondbeben: Aktive Tektonik auf dem Mond - ZDFmediathek


----------



## Adi1 (15. Mai 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> "Apollo"-Mondbeben: Aktive Tektonik auf dem Mond - ZDFmediathek



Ja, das ist schon allgemein bekannt. 

Mittlerweise hält schon die Radioastronomie Einzug in den Amateurbereich.

Teleskope - Bauart Teleskope: Radioteleskop,

auch wenn die Kosten doch noch etwas stramm ausschauen.


----------



## Adi1 (18. Mai 2019)

Letzte Nacht habe ich wieder mal mein Teleskop in Stellung gebracht,
weil nun endlich die Wetterbedingungen es zuließen. 

Geplant hatte ich keine besondere Beobachtung,
per Zufall erspäte ich dann
M101 - Google-Suche.

Der Anblick war atemberaubend, zwar nicht so klar wie auf den Bildern,
und etwas kleiner,
aber immerhin.


----------



## RyzA (18. Mai 2019)

Tolle Sache. Dreht die Galaxie sich eigentlich links herum?


----------



## Adi1 (18. Mai 2019)

Ja klar, 

von uns aus gesehen schon.
Ein Betrachter von "hinten" würde aber eine Rechtsdrehung sehen.

Was ich aber noch anmerken will,
man muss das Teil in einem Teleskop erstmal finden.


----------



## RyzA (18. Mai 2019)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Ja klar,
> 
> von uns aus gesehen schon.
> Ein Betrachter von "hinten" würde aber eine Rechtsdrehung sehen.


Ich meinte ja auch aus unserer Sicht. Ist mir nur an den Spiralarmen so aufgefallen. Als wenn die sich aufwickeln.


----------



## Adi1 (18. Mai 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ist mir nur an den Spiralarmen so aufgefallen. Als wenn die sich aufwickeln.



Ja, sieht so aus.

Genau nur mit der Schwerkraft ist das nicht erklärbar,
wnn man sich mal andere Galaxien betrachtet. 

Messier 87 – Wikipedia


----------



## RyzA (18. Mai 2019)

Das muß wohl irgendwie mit den unterschiedlichen Geschwindigkeiten zu tun haben. Da es keine starre Rotationsachse ist.
Aussen wird wohl die Geschwindigkeit von der dunklen Materie ausgebremst.
Es gab mal ein Beispiel mit einer Kaffeetasse.  Wenn man Milch reinkippt und es umrührt.
Innen ist die Rotation schneller aussen durch den Rand der Tasse eine Reibung. Dadurch langsamer.


----------



## Adi1 (18. Mai 2019)

Ja,
so ungefähr könnte man das beschreiben.

Letztendlich ist mir die genaue mathematische/physikalische Beschreibung egal,
da mir einfach die Zeit fehlt,
darüber nachzudenken. 

Ich stelle mein Teleskop einfach auf,
und erfreue mich an den Ergebnissen.


----------



## RyzA (18. Mai 2019)

Mathematisch war ich ja nicht... nur etwas physikalisch anhand von Gedankenbeispielen.
Mathematik ist auch nicht so meine Stärke.


----------



## Adi1 (18. Mai 2019)

Mathe nicht,

Physik aber schon. 

Es ist aber schön,
einen astronomiebegeisterten User überhaupt  hier zu treffen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Mai 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Das muß wohl irgendwie mit den unterschiedlichen Geschwindigkeiten zu tun haben. Da es keine starre Rotationsachse ist.
> Aussen wird wohl die Geschwindigkeit von der dunklen Materie ausgebremst.
> Es gab mal ein Beispiel mit einer Kaffeetasse.  Wenn man Milch reinkippt und es umrührt.
> Innen ist die Rotation schneller aussen durch den Rand der Tasse eine Reibung. Dadurch langsamer.



Außen muss es sich langsamer drehen. Was außen mit der gleichen Winkelgeschwindigkeit unterwegs wäre/war, würde/hat zu viel Fliehkraft entwickeln/t und die Galaxie verlassen. Das ist ja einer der Effekte, die den Überlegungen zu dunkler Materie zu Grunde liegen: Die beobachteten Geschwindigkeitsunterschiede zwischen innerem und äußerem Bereich der (meisten) Galaxien sind eigentlich noch viel zu gering, um die Bewegungen gemäß Orbitalgesetzen zu erklären. Die Gleichungen gehen nur auf, wenn dass, was wir ganz "außen" an der Galaxie sehen, noch gar nicht ganz außen sondern eher mittig liegt, die Galaxie also noch weit außerhalb des sichtbaren Bereichs große Mengen massen enthält.


----------



## RyzA (18. Mai 2019)

Das Beispiel mit der Kaffeetasse war glaube ich  von Stephen Hawking, in einem seiner Bücher. 
Das ist eine Analogie und trifft es ganz gut.

Eine andere Sache aus dem Bereich "Neuroinformatik":

Meint ihr das man irgendwann Gedanken lesen kann?
Lügendetektoren gibt es ja schon lange. Dabei werden jedoch keine Gedanken erfasst, sondern Gehirnwellen.
Aber es gibt schon Steuerungen mit denen man einfache Computerspiele steuern kann. Da werden auch bestimmte EEG Muster erfasst welche für motorische Steuerungen zuständig sind.
Ich glaube nicht das man die Gedanken jemals exakt lesen oder detektieren kann.  Bzw um - oder übersetzen/interpretieren.

Die Gedanken sind und bleiben frei?

*Irrtümer inbegriffen


----------



## Threshold (19. Mai 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Meint ihr das man irgendwann Gedanken lesen kann?



Wie das Gehirn genau funktioniert, ist ein Rätsel. Wo und wie Informationen gespeichert werden, ist ein Rätsel.
Daher ist alles darüber hinaus auch rätselhaft.
Wie willst du also einen Gedanken empirisch erfassen?


----------



## RyzA (19. Mai 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie das Gehirn genau funktioniert, ist ein Rätsel. Wo und wie Informationen gespeichert werden, ist ein Rätsel.
> Daher ist alles darüber hinaus auch rätselhaft.
> Wie willst du also einen Gedanken empirisch erfassen?


Keine Ahnung. Vielleicht auch durch irgendwelche Muster in den Gehirnwellen?
Ganz kleine Feinheiten oder so.
Aber ganz ehrlich gesagt bin ich auch froh das sowas nicht geht.
Meinte auch nur ob das vielleicht mal in der Zukunft möglich ist.


----------



## Threshold (19. Mai 2019)

Letztendlich ist das Gehirn durchsetzt von elektrischen Impulsen. Ein Gedanke ist also ein elektrischer Impuls.
Genauso könnte man versuchen die Sprache der Wale zu entschlüsseln.


----------



## RyzA (19. Mai 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Letztendlich ist das Gehirn durchsetzt von elektrischen Impulsen. Ein Gedanke ist also ein elektrischer Impuls.


Ja das weiß ich. Biochemische Signale welche auch elektrisch sind. Zwischen den Neuronen über Synapsen und Axonen bzw Nervenfasern.  Ein EEG misst ja die Spannungen des Gehirns.
Wenn man weiß welche Muster für welche Prozesse verantwortlich sind, könnte man detektieren. Und übersetzen.


----------



## Threshold (20. Mai 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Wenn man weiß welche Muster für welche Prozesse verantwortlich sind, könnte man detektieren. Und übersetzen.



Man kann feststellen, wo die Zentren für Sprache, Emotionen und Co sind, aber man kann nicht feststellen, was genau geschieht.


----------



## compisucher (20. Mai 2019)

Zum Thema:

Gedankenlesen mit Neurowissenschaft - Fenster zum Hirn (Archiv)


----------



## RyzA (20. Mai 2019)

Das mit dem Fenster im Kopf finde ich etwas pervers. Aber ansonsten ein interessanter Artikel.

Die Methode mit dem MRT halte ich für realistisch.


----------



## compisucher (20. Mai 2019)

Ich denke auch, dass es eher eine Frage von "wann" als die von "ob" sein wird.

ein Bekannter über 7 Ecken hatte vor einem Jahr bei einem Motorradunfalls eine linke Hand verloren.

Jetzt hat er eine "neue" künstliche, a la Luke Skywalker.

Die kann alles, was eine natürliche Hand kann und ist nur an die Nerven angeschlossen - Akku in der Handfläche muss einmal alle drei Monate getauscht werden...

Pillepalle zum "Gedankenlesen" aber die Technik schreitet extrem voran, so auch so was, vor keinen 10 Jahren undenkbar gewesen,.


----------



## RyzA (20. Mai 2019)

Ja bei sowas finde ich das nützlich. Oder wie im Artikel erwähnt bei ALS Patienten welche sich nicht mehr bewegen und sprechen können.
Oder Blinde wieder sehen lassen ( wie Geordie la Forge in Enterprise). Geht ja schon teilweise glaube ich mit Implantaten.
Querschnittslähmungen wieder heilen und solche Sachen.

Bei dem Thema Gedanken lesen bin ich skeptisch. Da so schon sehr viele Informationen über uns gesammelt werden.
Und das unsere persönliche Freiheit nehmen würde.
Wobei es den "freien Willen" wohl doch nicht so wirklich gibt. Immer mehr Indizien sprechen dagegen.
Im Gehirn laufen z.B. schon unbewußte Vorgänge ab bevor sie ins Bewußtsein gelangen und eine Handlung vollzogen wird.

Langsam bin ich immer skeptischer und denke das alles vorherbestimmt und determiniert ist.
Was wir denken und tun, stand schon lange vorher irgendwann fest.
Als Summe von Kausalketten und Interaktionen in der Welt.
Man kann es nur nicht berechnen, weil es zuviele Informationen sind.


----------



## Threshold (21. Mai 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Oder Blinde wieder sehen lassen ( wie Geordie la Forge in Enterprise). Geht ja schon teilweise glaube ich mit Implantaten.



Das funktioniert aber nur, wenn der Sehnerv noch intakt ist. Ist der beschädigt, wars das mit Sehen.
Das gleiche gilt auch beim Hören. Man kann zwar die Dichteschwankungen der Luft in elektrische Signale umwandeln, aber ohne den Hörnerv kriegst du das nicht ins Gehirn rein.
Ist genauso wie bei Rückenmarksverletzungen. Man kann sagen, was kaputt ist, aber man kanns nicht reparieren oder ersetzen.


----------



## RyzA (21. Mai 2019)

Vielleicht könnte man ihn über DNA Wege oder so zur Selbstheilung anregen.


----------



## Threshold (21. Mai 2019)

Na ja, man weiß, wie Parkinson oder Alzheimer entstehen, aber heilen kann man das nicht.
Ebenso wie den HI Virus. Man weiß, wie er funktioniert, aber bekämpfen geht nicht. Bist du HIV positiv, bleibst du das ein Leben lang.
Natürlich ist Forschung wichtig. Ohne Forschung gäbe es keine Impfstoffe gegen Kinderlähmung oder Masern.


----------



## RyzA (21. Mai 2019)

Ich denke es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit. Genauso wie beim Krebs.
Man müßte dem Körper beibringen Krebszellen schon von Anfang zu erkennen und solche Zellen bekämpfen oder abtöten.
Oder reparieren und erneuern.

Ich habe auch schon mal über Nanobots nachgedacht welche injiziert werden. Aber das ist wieder SciFi.

Gab es auch schön ähnlich bei "Die fantastische Reise" und "Die Reise ins ich".

Naja, aus Visionen kann Realität werden...


----------



## Threshold (21. Mai 2019)

Krebs heilen?
Kannst du vergessen. Man kann zuviel Geld mit der Krankheit verdienen und solange man viel Geld mit Krankheiten verdienen kann, wird es kein Heilmittel geben.


----------



## RyzA (21. Mai 2019)

Ich denke man könnte es irgendwann. Wenn man wirklich will.
Aber vielleicht leben Wissenschaftler, welche ernsthaft daran arbeiten, ja gefährlich. 
Ist ja alles möglich.

Bei Geld&Macht wird der Mensch skrupellos.


----------



## Threshold (21. Mai 2019)

Man stelle sich vor, man könnte sich eine Pille kaufen, oder eine Impfung und dann gäbe es kein Krebs mehr.
Wer glaubt denn ernsthaft daran, dass sich die Pharmaindustrie und die Krankenhauslobby ein Milliardengeschäft durch die Lappen gehen lässt?
Das Artensterben interessiert die Landwirtschaftsindustrie auch einen Dreck. Hauptsache die Kohle fließt.
Da muss man sich nur die Doku von Planet E anschauen.

https://www.zdf.de/dokumentation/planet-e/planet-e-hektarweise-geld-100.html


----------



## RyzA (21. Mai 2019)

Leider steckt da wohl viel Wahrheit drin.
Nur irgendwann wird alles kollabieren. 
Dann nützt ihnen ihre Gier auch nichts mehr.


----------



## Threshold (21. Mai 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Dann nützt ihnen ihre Gier auch nichts mehr.



Das sind meist alles reiche alte Säcke. Die leben vielleicht noch 25 Jahre.
Die interessieren sich nicht für das, was danach kommt.
Und diese Einstellung siehst du ja heute häufiger bei den Leuten -- nach mir die Sintflut.


----------



## RyzA (21. Mai 2019)

Auch die haben Erben. Aber die können sich, wenn es mal knallt, erstmal in ihren Bunkern verkriechen.


----------



## Adi1 (22. Mai 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Auch die haben Erben. Aber die können sich, wenn es mal knallt, erstmal in ihren Bunkern verkriechen.



Wenn es hier mal richtig abgeht,
wird dir der beste Bunker nix mehr nützen.


----------



## RyzA (22. Mai 2019)

Als der Mond entstand, kam auch das Wasser auf die Erde - derStandard.at

interessanter Artikel.

Noch was zum Mond: 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hzHMlrXDJuU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Adi1 (15. Juni 2019)

Wer sich einmal ein "genaues" Bild von unserer Galaxie machen möchte.

Zentrum fuer Astronomie: Downloads .

Das ist die genaueste Durchmusterung unserer Galaxie bis heute,
auch wenn nur rd. 1,3 Mrd. Sterne katalogisiert wurden,
ist das atemberaubend, auch für "Nicht-Astronomen". 

Aber Vorsicht,
bei der höchsten Auflösung werden locker 60 GB an Festplattenspeicher benötigt.


----------



## RyzA (15. Juni 2019)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Aber Vorsicht,
> bei der höchsten Auflösung werden locker 60 GB an Festplattenspeicher benötigt.


Und wie lange dauert das bis die Map in den Arbeitsspeicher geladen ist?

Naja, man kann ja auch scheinbar kleinere Größen auswählen wie ich eben gesehen habe. Danke für den Link!


----------



## Adi1 (19. Juni 2019)

Das geht sehr schnell,

allerdings dauert der Download ewig,
ich habe meinen Rechner über die Nacht laufen lassen müssen.


----------



## RyzA (19. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IwKn4WKBOl0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Adi1 (21. Juni 2019)

Naja,

wenn man keine klaren Erkenntnisse hat,

mussten schon immer höhere Mächte herhalten,

um das Große und Ganze beschreiben zu können.


----------



## RyzA (22. Juni 2019)

Wir werden wohl nie alles erfahren und wissen. Auch wenn manche es meinen.
Aber das ist auch gut so... dann bleibt Platz für Neugier und spannende Fragen.
Und für Glauben . Wer will kann glauben wer nicht lässt es sein.


----------



## Adi1 (22. Juni 2019)

So sehe ich das auch.


----------



## DKK007 (6. Juli 2019)

Das Glyphosat-Gutachten ist wieder öffentlich: https://media.frag-den-staat.de/files/foi/110867/bfr-stellungnahme.pdf

Urheberrecht: FragDenStaat darf Glyphosat-Gutachten wieder veroeffentlichen | heise online


----------



## Adi1 (6. Juli 2019)

Monsanto: Bayer verliert dritten Glyphosat-Prozess in den USA | ZEIT ONLINE

Ganz so harmlos wird dieser Dreck wohl nicht sein. 

Aber,
Money, Money ...
was kümmert mich das Elend der Anderen ...


----------



## tdi-fan (6. Juli 2019)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Monsanto: Bayer verliert dritten Glyphosat-Prozess in den USA | ZEIT ONLINE
> 
> Ganz so harmlos wird dieser Dreck wohl nicht sein.
> 
> ...




Was ist mit den Hunderten anderen Pflanzenschutzmitteln? Oder schiebt man jetzt alles auf einen Wirkstoff?


----------



## Adi1 (6. Juli 2019)

tdi-fan schrieb:


> Was ist mit den Hunderten anderen Pflanzenschutzmitteln? Oder schiebt man jetzt alles auf einen Wirkstoff?



Nö, 

ist das gleiche Problem.


----------



## tdi-fan (6. Juli 2019)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Nö,
> 
> ist das gleiche Problem.



Woher weißt du das, so ohne fachlichen Bildungshintergrund? Kennst du denn andere Mittel, so aus dem Kopf jetzt?


----------



## Adi1 (6. Juli 2019)

tdi-fan schrieb:


> Woher weißt du das, so ohne fachlichen Bildungshintergrund? Kennst du denn andere Mittel, so aus dem Kopf jetzt?



Du glaubst doch nicht daran,
dass das einfach so ökologisch abbauchbar ist.?


----------



## Threshold (6. Juli 2019)

tdi-fan schrieb:


> Was ist mit den Hunderten anderen Pflanzenschutzmitteln? Oder schiebt man jetzt alles auf einen Wirkstoff?



Alleine der Name Pflanzenschutzmittel sagt doch genug aus.


----------



## tdi-fan (6. Juli 2019)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Du glaubst doch nicht daran,
> dass das einfach so ökologisch abbauchbar ist.?



Alles hat eine Halbwertszeit. Wenn es nicht abbaubar wäre, dann sollte man es bei, auf Bioland, Demeter, oder auf andere durch Verbände geregelte ökologisch wirtschaftender Betriebe, durch Bodenproben, auch Jahre oder Jahrzehnte danach, nachweisen können.
Die härtesten Regeln in der Landwirtschaft gelten für den Einsatz von PSM. Großbetriebe lassen sich meist vor dem Einsatz extern beraten. Außerdem gibt es eine Pflicht, die Spritze regelmäßig vom TüV prüfen zu lassen, nicht zu verwechseln mit dem TüV für KFZ etc.

Richtig ist, dass man durch die rein ökologische Bewirtschaftung, auf einen höheren Maschineneinsatz angewiesen ist. Die Böden werden öfter bearbeitet, was u.a.  zu einem höheren Diesel-Verbrauch führt. Was ist am Ende besser für die Umwelt?

Nur zur Info, wir sind daheim durch den Bioland-Verband zertifiziert, also nutzen wir keine PSM. Aber ich sehe die ganze Thematik doch eher kritisch, eben auch, weil nur ein einziges Mittel in der Kritik steht, durch die Medien, was für mich bedeutet, dass sich allgemein gar nicht richtig damit befasst wird, weder mit der Wartezeit vorm ausbringen, und weder mit der Technik und der Ausbringmenge.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Juli 2019)

Das eine Mittel gehört schon zu den potenteren, das ist ja der Grund für dessen Anwendung, und vor allem ist es eben das meist benutzte. Das bedeutet objektiv nicht, dass andere weniger gefährlich sind, aber die öffentliche Debatte konzentriert sich halt erstmal auf den Brocken mit den heftigsten Auswirkungen. Außerdem sind viele andere Mittel eben "nur" giftig, das heißt man kann unerwünschte Auswirkungen auf Menschen korrigieren (auf die Umwelt des Umfanges wegen nur theoretisch), bei krebserregenden Substanzen ist man dagegen machtlos, sobald ein Schaden entstanden ist. Deswegen gilt hier eine besondere Sorgfaltspflicht und das der Hersteller dieser nicht gerecht wird, kann man sich ja noch denken, aber dass die Behörden mit dem Hersteller gemeinsame Sache machen ist einfach nur ein Skandal und stellt das ganze System in Frage.


----------



## DKK007 (9. Juli 2019)

Im ZDF Mittagmagazin wurde eine Suchmaschine vorgestellt, welche die Werbeeinnahmen dafür verwendet, um weltweit Bäume zu Planzen. Da das Unternehmen und Berlin sitzt, werden natürlich auch die deutschen Datenschutzbestimmungen erfüllt. Etwa 45 Suchanfragen sollen einen neuen Baum ergeben. 
Ecosia - the search engine that plants trees


----------



## Adi1 (12. Juli 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Im ZDF Mittagmagazin wurde eine Suchmaschine vorgestellt, welche die Werbeeinnahmen dafür verwendet, um weltweit Bäume zu Planzen. Da das Unternehmen und Berlin sitzt, werden natürlich auch die deutschen Datenschutzbestimmungen erfüllt. Etwa 45 Suchanfragen sollen einen neuen Baum ergeben.
> Ecosia - the search engine that plants trees



Das ist doch irgendwie sinnfrei, erst Bäume zu pflanzen, wenn man alles abgeholzt hat.

Gerade in tropischen Regionen erodiert der Boden nach Rodungen so schnell,
dass da überhaupt nur kurz eine wirtschaftliche Nutzung möglich ist.

Danach kommt die Wüste.


----------



## Threshold (12. Juli 2019)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Gerade in tropischen Regionen erodiert der Boden nach Rodungen so schnell,
> dass da überhaupt nur kurz eine wirtschaftliche Nutzung möglich ist.



Frag mal den neuen Präsidenten von Brasilien. Der will für seine Kumpels alles abholzen. Hauptsache schnelle Gewinne und alle machen sich die Taschen voll.


----------



## Adi1 (12. Juli 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Frag mal den neuen Präsidenten von Brasilien. Der will für seine Kumpels alles abholzen. Hauptsache schnelle Gewinne und alle machen sich die Taschen voll.



Deine Terrasse wird sicherlich nicht aus einheimischen Fichten -oder Kieferhölzern bestehen. 

So ist das halt,

Geld stink nicht.


----------



## Threshold (12. Juli 2019)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Deine Terrasse wird sicherlich nicht aus einheimischen Fichten -oder Kieferhölzern bestehen.



Meine Terrasse besteht aus feinstem Tropenholz.


----------



## Adi1 (12. Juli 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Meine Terrasse besteht aus feinstem Tropenholz.



Cool, das habe ich schon erwartet.


----------



## tdi-fan (12. Juli 2019)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Das ist doch irgendwie sinnfrei, erst Bäume zu pflanzen, wenn man alles abgeholzt hat.
> 
> Gerade in tropischen Regionen erodiert der Boden nach Rodungen so schnell,
> dass da überhaupt nur kurz eine wirtschaftliche Nutzung möglich ist.
> ...



Nicht nur in tropischen Regionen, auch in Regionen mit Permafrostböden, zB Kanada. Dort wo Bäume gefällt werden, tauen die Böden, welche wichtig dort für Flora und Fauna sind. Durch nichts in der Welt, lässt sich das rückgängig machen.

Ich bin schon froh über unsere landeseigene nachhaltige Forstwirtschaft mit ihren Richtlinien.


----------



## Adi1 (13. Juli 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Frag mal den neuen Präsidenten von Brasilien. Der will für seine Kumpels alles abholzen. Hauptsache schnelle Gewinne und alle machen sich die Taschen voll.



Ja, leider. 

Einer der Konzerne welcher maßgeblich dazu beiträgt

Agrarkonzern Cargill: "Das schlimmste Unternehmen der Welt" - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Das Blöde ist nur, dass wir das durch unseren Konsum auch noch unterstützen.


----------



## RyzA (17. Juli 2019)

USA planen Rueckkehr zum Mond - Spektrum der Wissenschaft

Ein neues ehrgeiziges Projekt von NASA und ESA.
Alexander Gerst hat auch schon gesagt das er gerne mitmachen würde.


----------



## Threshold (17. Juli 2019)

trump hat immer noch nicht die Knete für seine Mauer zusammen, will aber zum Mond.
Absolut lächerlich. Die sollen das Geld lieber in die Bildung investieren, damit nicht noch mehr Amerikaner an die flache Erde glauben.


----------



## RyzA (17. Juli 2019)

Diese Antwort wundert mich jetzt etwas von dir.
Wenn man danach geht sind andere Sachen hier auf der Erde immer wichtiger. 
Nur wird man im Bereich der Raumfahrt dann nicht viel weiter kommen.


----------



## Threshold (17. Juli 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Diese Antwort wundert mich jetzt etwas von dir.
> Wenn man danach geht sind andere Sachen hier auf der Erde immer wichtiger.
> Nur wird man im Bereich der Raumfahrt dann nicht viel weiter kommen.



Will man den Mond noch weiter untersuchen, reichen heute Sonden aus.
Wir waren vor 50 Jahren aufm Mond. Wozu also wieder hinfliegen? Der Mond hat sich nicht geändert.
Die sollen erst mal das James Webb Teleskop fertig bauen und starten. 
Das sollte 2014 starten. 5 Jahre und 10 Milliarden Dollar später ist es immer noch nicht fertig.


----------



## RyzA (17. Juli 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Will man den Mond noch weiter untersuchen, reichen heute Sonden aus.
> Wir waren vor 50 Jahren aufm Mond. Wozu also wieder hinfliegen? Der Mond hat sich nicht geändert.


So wie ich das verstanden habe wollen sie eine Raumstation in der Mondumlaufbahn bauen.
Und von dort aus soll es wieder leichter sein woanders hinzukommen.


----------



## Adi1 (17. Juli 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> So wie ich das verstanden habe wollen sie eine Raumstation in der Mondumlaufbahn bauen.
> Und von dort aus soll es wieder leichter sein woanders hinzukommen.



Richtig, aber weiter bis zum Mars wird es bemannt nicht gehen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Juli 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> So wie ich das verstanden habe wollen sie eine Raumstation in der Mondumlaufbahn bauen.
> Und von dort aus soll es wieder leichter sein woanders hinzukommen.



Es wird leichter, als direkt von der Erde, aber nicht leichter als von der Erde zum Mond. Und das war uns jetzt 50 Jahre lang zu teuer und zu nutzlos, was sollten wir auf dem Mars?


----------



## RyzA (18. Juli 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und das war uns jetzt 50 Jahre lang zu teuer und zu nutzlos, was sollten wir auf dem Mars?


Wasser und Spuren von Leben finden.


----------



## Threshold (18. Juli 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es wird leichter, als direkt von der Erde, aber nicht leichter als von der Erde zum Mond. Und das war uns jetzt 50 Jahre lang zu teuer und zu nutzlos, was sollten wir auf dem Mars?



Der Mars ist das Ziel, was man vermutlich noch erreichen könnte. Venus lohnt nicht und die Monde der Gasriesen sind zu weit weg.
Aber man merkt ja, dass der Mars immer unerreichbarer wird, je länger man drüber nachdenkt. Ich glaube jedenfalls nicht, dass das in den nächsten 50 Jahren was wird. Und eine einzelne Nation wird das eh nicht schaffen und wenn man sich die Zerstrittenheit derzeit anschaut, sehe ich da keine Gemeinsamkeit in Richtung Mars.


----------



## Adi1 (18. Juli 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> was sollten wir auf dem Mars?



Warum treibt denn ein "Elon Musk" seine Projekte soweit? 

Aus Nächstenliebe?


----------



## Threshold (18. Juli 2019)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Warum treibt denn ein "Elon Musk" seine Projekte soweit?
> 
> Aus Nächstenliebe?



Er wollte schon immer von Captain Lorca in einer Reihe mit den Brüdern Wright und Zefram Cochrane genannt werden.


----------



## Teacup (18. Juli 2019)

KNN in Glas 
Neural Network In Glass Requires No Power, Recognizes Numbers | Hackaday

, das ist geil.




Adi1 schrieb:


> Warum treibt denn ein "Elon Musk" seine Projekte soweit?
> 
> Aus Nächstenliebe?



Er findet so was geil, hat das Geld und die Sinnlosigkeit ist ihm egal


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Juli 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Wasser und Spuren von Leben finden.



Wasser haben wir schon gefunden und Menschen hinzuschicken würde zwar die Suche nach Leben allgemein erleichtern, weil dann 1,8 m große Lebensformen vor Kameras auf dem Mars rumhampeln, aber uns bei der Frage nach marsianischem Leben keinen Schritt weiter, im Falle einer Kontamination sogar sehr weit zurückwerfen. Und das alles zu welchen Kosten?




Adi1 schrieb:


> Warum treibt denn ein "Elon Musk" seine Projekte soweit?
> 
> Aus Nächstenlieb ?



Aus Eigenliebe. Er hat Bock drauf und er kann Leute dazu bringen, dass sie ihm seine Spinnerein bezahlen, weil 1,5 davon mal Erfolg hatten.




Teacup schrieb:


> KNN in Glas
> Neural Network In Glass Requires No Power, Recognizes Numbers | Hackaday
> 
> , das ist geil.



Indeed!
Auch wenn ich das mit "keine Energie" für Schönfärberei halte, denn da werden ganz schön große Mengen Licht nötig sein, damit es funktioniert.


----------



## Adi1 (19. Juli 2019)

Teacup schrieb:


> Er findet so was geil, hat das Geld und die Sinnlosigkeit ist ihm egal



Nö, der weiß jetzt schon, dass sein asoziales Wirtschaftsmodell früher oder später den Bach runtergehen wird (irdisch gesehen).

Weil die Raffgier aber mal kein Ende nimmt, muss das halt woanders weitergeführt werden.


----------



## RyzA (26. Juli 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wasser haben wir schon gefunden und Menschen hinzuschicken würde zwar die Suche nach Leben allgemein erleichtern, weil dann 1,8 m große Lebensformen vor Kameras auf dem Mars rumhampeln, aber uns bei der Frage nach marsianischem Leben keinen Schritt weiter, im Falle einer Kontamination sogar sehr weit zurückwerfen. Und das alles zu welchen Kosten?


Du meinst Kontamination durch Mikroben? Das wird nicht passieren falls man welche findet.
Die haben dann eine lange gefährliche Reise hinter sich und höchste Sicherheitsstandards.
Aber ein Mikrobenfund wäre phänomenal.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Juli 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Du meinst Kontamination durch Mikroben? Das wird nicht passieren falls man welche findet.
> Die haben dann eine lange gefährliche Reise hinter sich und höchste Sicherheitsstandards.
> Aber ein Mikrobenfund wäre phänomenal.



Es gibt genug Organismen, für die selbst ein Marsflug an der Außenseite eines Raumschiffs kein Problem wäre und durchaus berechtigte Befürchtungen, dass es spätestens seit Viking Leben auf dem Mars gibt. Mit einer bemannten Mission hat man definitiv irdische Mikroben in großer Zahl dort oben und es wäre nahezu unmöglich, diese von der Mars-Athmosphäre abzuschotten. Die bisherigen Erdexperimente mit potentieller Marsausrüstung erwecken bei mir auch nicht den Eindruck, als würden die Raumfahrttechniker das überhaupt versuchen. Für die ist der Aspekt "Leben" nur eine funktionierende Finanzquelle, aber noch lange kein Grund, einen Ökologen im Team zu haben.


----------



## RyzA (26. Juli 2019)

Hmm, achso. Du meinst das eher so, dass irdische Mikroben den Mars kontaminieren und nicht umgekehrt?



> Für die ist der Aspekt "Leben" nur eine funktionierende Finanzquelle, aber noch lange kein Grund, einen Ökologen im Team zu haben.


Das wäre schade wenn es nur um Prestige usw geht.


Und noch ne andere Sache: Olbers-Planetarium Bremen

Die ISS konnte ich vorgestern beobachten. Die bewegt sich schneller als ein Flugzeug und leuchtet wie ein heller Stern. Die hat sich von Westen nach Osten bewegt.


----------



## Adi1 (27. Juli 2019)

Klar, die reflektiert ja auch eine Menge Licht.

Fahre mal an einen dunklen Standort, und betrachte mal den Sternenhimmel,

sofort wirst du einen "Wow-Effekt" verspüren. 

Und gleichzeitig wird dir klar, das die Menschheit nur eine temporäre Erscheinung ist.


----------



## Threshold (27. Juli 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Hmm, achso. Du meinst das eher so, dass irdische Mikroben den Mars kontaminieren und nicht umgekehrt?



Ja, komplett keimfrei kannst du eine Sonde nicht halten und Experimente haben ja gezeigt, wie widerstandsfähig so manche Organismen sind.
Guck dir die Bärtierchen an. 
Warum Baertierchen so gut wie unzerstoerbar sind - WELT


----------



## RyzA (27. Juli 2019)

Die scheinen echt sehr hartnäckig zu sein. Und "picken" sich für ihre Robustheit wohl das beste von allen genetisch raus.

Wenn man allerdings die Theorie stützen will, dass das Leben aus dem Weltall kommt, dann müssen fremde Mikroben nachgewiesen werden.
Ich glaube da allerdings nicht dran und an die klassische "Ursuppen" Theorie von Miller.
"Black Smoker" wäre auch noch möglich.

Aber auch so wäre es sensationell wenn man Mikroben auf dem Mars entdecken würden. Welche nicht zwangsläufig auf die Erde gekommen sind.
Das würde beweisen das es ausserirdisches Leben gibt. Und vielleicht früher auf dem Mars noch mehr Leben war.


----------



## Threshold (27. Juli 2019)

Das Leben kommt nicht aus dem All. Es ist auf der Erde entstanden.


----------



## RyzA (27. Juli 2019)

Ja das glaube ich auch. 

Entweder Ursuppe oder Black Smoker.


----------



## Threshold (27. Juli 2019)

Na ja, Ursuppe ist so eine Sache. Die Atmosphäre der Erde war früher anders. Kein freien Sauerstoff. Also auch keine Ozon Schicht.
Dafür war die Strahlungsleistung der Sonne geringer als heute. 
Das Leben hat auch genug Zeit gehabt. von der Entstehung der Erde bis zur ersten Zelle hat es ja rund 1 Milliarde Jahre gedauert.


----------



## RyzA (27. Juli 2019)

Immerhin wurde das Ursuppen-Experiment im Labor erfolgreich abgeschlossen: Miller-Urey-Experiment – Wikipedia

Dort wurden, unter Nachbildung der Uratmosphäre, Aminosäuren hergestellt.
Die Grundbausteine alles irdischen Lebens.


----------



## Threshold (27. Juli 2019)

Halt ich inzwischen für überholt.


----------



## RyzA (27. Juli 2019)

Ja? Durch was denn?


----------



## Threshold (27. Juli 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ja? Durch was denn?



Das ist von 1953. Die Zeit wird nicht beachtet und man hat inzwischen in den weiten des Alls Wolken aus Aminosäuren gefunden.
Es gibt also mehrere Möglichkeiten, wie Amonisäuren entstehen können.
Daher ist es überholt.


----------



## RyzA (27. Juli 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist von 1953. Die Zeit wird nicht beachtet und man hat inzwischen in den weiten des Alls Wolken aus Aminosäuren gefunden.
> Es gibt also mehrere Möglichkeiten, wie Amonisäuren entstehen können.
> Daher ist es überholt.


Hmm, aber du hast doch ein paar Beiträge weiter oben geschrieben...



Threshold schrieb:


> Das Leben kommt nicht aus dem All. Es ist auf der Erde entstanden.



Ja was denn nun?

Aminosäuren sind die Basis für Leben. Und wenn das Leben auf der Erde enstanden ist, dann gibt es nur zwei Hypothesen welche wahrscheinlich sind.
Das sind Ursuppe und Back Smoker. Mehr kenne ich auch gar nicht.


----------



## Threshold (27. Juli 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Hmm, aber du hast doch ein paar Beiträge weiter oben geschrieben...
> 
> Ja was denn nun?



Was soll das Experiment denn zeigen? Dass man unter Hitze und Druck Moleküle aufbauen kann?
Ist doch nichts Neues.
Interessant ist ja, dass selbst im All Aminosäuren entstehen, dazu Alkohol und sonst noch fürn Zeugs.
Das zeigt aber wiederum, dass Kohlenstoff schon ein entscheidender Faktor darstellt.
Auf der Erde gibt es deutlich mehr Silizium als Kohlenstoff. Trotzdem hat sich das Leben auf Kohlenstoffbasis entwickelt.
Im All gibt es auch mehr Silizium als Kohlenstoff. Trotzdem gibt es Kohlenstoffverbindungen ohne Ende und praktisch nichts mit Silizium -- außer jetzt Siliziumdioxyd.

Entscheidend für das Leben auf der Erde war das Wasser, das in der Tat von außerhalb auf die Erde kam.
Das Wasser hat die Atmosphäre ausgewaschen. Dadurch wurde aus dem Sodameer ein Salzmeer.
Kalk hat sich abgelagert aus dem dann die Knochen entstanden sind.
Das Salz, das du im Blut hast, findet sich auch in den Meeren der Erde. Es gibt also einen Zusammenhang und das sind entscheidende Indikatoren, dass das Leben nicht von außerhalb gekommen sein konnte, denn sonst gäbe es mehr Unterschiede. 
Aber alles Leben basiert auf nur vier Basenpaare. Adenin. Cytosin. Guanin. Thymin.


----------



## RyzA (27. Juli 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Entscheidend für das Leben auf der Erde war das Wasser, das in der Tat von außerhalb auf die Erde kam.
> Das Wasser hat die Atmosphäre ausgewaschen. Dadurch wurde aus dem Sodameer ein Salzmeer.
> Kalk hat sich abgelagert aus dem dann die Knochen entstanden sind.
> Das Salz, das du im Blut hast, findet sich auch in den Meeren der Erde. Es gibt also einen Zusammenhang und das sind entscheidende Indikatoren, dass das Leben nicht von außerhalb gekommen sein konnte, denn sonst gäbe es mehr Unterschiede.


Ja das Leben ist mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit im Meer enstanden.
Und die Ursuppen-Hypothese geht ja auch davon aus.

Die "Black Smoker" Hypothese geht davon aus dass das Leben an warmen Quellen am Meeresgrund enstanden ist.




> Aber alles Leben basiert auf nur vier Basenpaare. Adenin. Cytosin. Guanin. Thymin.


Das sind doch auch Aminosäuren/Eiweiße.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Juli 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Hmm, achso. Du meinst das eher so, dass irdische Mikroben den Mars kontaminieren und nicht umgekehrt?



Jup, das meine ich. Darum geht es ja schließlich bei einem Flug ZUM Mars und der Suche nach außerirdischem Leben. Letztere kann man in dem Moment, wo man irdisches Leben verbreitet, quasi abhaken. Gerade Kleinstlebewesen können extrem schnell evolvieren, würde man ein Jahr nach einer Landung "Leben auf dem Mars" nachweisen, müsste es schon grundverschieden zu absolut allem auf der Erde sein, um eine irdische Quelle auszuschließen.

Die Gegenrichtung dagegen erachte ich als unproblematisch. Der mit großem Abstand wichtigste Selektionsfaktor/Todesgrund für Leben auf der Erde ist anderes Leben. Das ausgerechnet ein paar Mikroben vom Mars, die seit Jahrmillionen quasi allein herumlagen und sich nur mit abiotischen Faktoren herumschlagen mussten, unter den Bedingungen auf der Erde konkurrenzstark genug für eine problematische Vermehrung wären, ist extrem unwahrscheinlich.




Headcrash schrieb:


> Die scheinen echt sehr hartnäckig zu sein. Und "picken" sich für ihre Robustheit wohl das beste von allen genetisch raus.
> 
> Wenn man allerdings die Theorie stützen will, dass das Leben aus dem Weltall kommt, dann müssen fremde Mikroben nachgewiesen werden.
> Ich glaube da allerdings nicht dran und an die klassische "Ursuppen" Theorie von Miller.
> "Black Smoker" wäre auch noch möglich.



Letztlich sind "Entstehung von Leben" und "Verbreitung von Leben" zwei paar Schuhe. Wenn das Leben nicht auf der Erde entstanden ist, öffnet das zwar Spielräume bei der Wahl möglicher Entstehungsorte, aber letztlich muss es dann da irgendwie entstanden sein. Die spannende Frage ist doch: Wie?




Headcrash schrieb:


> Ja? Durch was denn?



Es wurde längere Zeit abgelehnt, weil die verwendete athmosphärische Zusammensetzung neueren Erkenntnissen zur irdische Urathmosphäre widersprach und unter realistischeren Bedingungen keine vergleichbaren Ergebnisse erzielt wurden. Mittlerweile scheint sich unser Bild von den damaligen Bedingungen aber wieder an Miller anzunähern 
Mein größtes Problem mit der Konstruktion war und ist die hohe Dichte relevanter Substanzen und die konstante Elektrizitätszufuhr bei fehlender Strahlung. Schön und gut, dass bei mehreren Wochen konstant andauernder elektrischer Entladungen einfache organische Moleküle entstehen, aber ein ausgewachsener Blitz zerfetzt diese wieder. Millers Bedingungen könnten also nur zufällig in einem schmalen Ring um einen Einschlag an einigen wenigen Stellen auftreten. Und dann würde es Minuten, gegebenenfalls aber auch Jahre dauern, bis an genau der gleichen Stelle noch einmal die gewünschten Reaktionsbedingungen herrschen. Ehe die elektrische Gesamtenergiemenge in dem einwöchigen Millier-Experiment in dieser Form freigesetzt wurde, würden Jahrhunderte vergehen. Das Leben hatte zwar Jahrmillionen Zeit für seine Entstehung, aber wenn sich die organischen Moleküle über so lange Zeit angereichert haben sollen, dann muss man auch erklären, wieso sie so lange stabil blieben und sich nicht wieder zersetzt haben.




Headcrash schrieb:


> Aminosäuren sind die Basis für Leben. Und wenn das Leben auf der Erde enstanden ist, dann gibt es nur zwei Hypothesen welche wahrscheinlich sind.
> Das sind Ursuppe und Back Smoker. Mehr kenne ich auch gar nicht.



Tonsubstrate und Eisenablagerungen wären zwei weitere Ansätze.


----------



## RyzA (27. Juli 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es wurde längere Zeit abgelehnt, weil die verwendete athmosphärische Zusammensetzung neueren Erkenntnissen zur irdische Urathmosphäre widersprach und unter realistischeren Bedingungen keine vergleichbaren Ergebnisse erzielt wurden. Mittlerweile scheint sich unser Bild von den damaligen Bedingungen aber wieder an Miller anzunähern
> Mein größtes Problem mit der Konstruktion war und ist die hohe Dichte relevanter Substanzen und die konstante Elektrizitätszufuhr bei fehlender Strahlung. Schön und gut, dass bei mehreren Wochen konstant andauernder elektrischer Entladungen einfache organische Moleküle entstehen, aber ein ausgewachsener Blitz zerfetzt diese wieder. Millers Bedingungen könnten also nur zufällig in einem schmalen Ring um einen Einschlag an einigen wenigen Stellen auftreten. Und dann würde es Minuten, gegebenenfalls aber auch Jahre dauern, bis an genau der gleichen Stelle noch einmal die gewünschten Reaktionsbedingungen herrschen. Ehe die elektrische Gesamtenergiemenge in dem einwöchigen Millier-Experiment in dieser Form freigesetzt wurde, würden Jahrhunderte vergehen. Das Leben hatte zwar Jahrmillionen Zeit für seine Entstehung, aber wenn sich die organischen Moleküle über so lange Zeit angereichert haben sollen, dann muss man auch erklären, wieso sie so lange stabil blieben und sich nicht wieder zersetzt haben.


Und was hälst du von der "Black Smoker" Hypothese: Schwarzer Raucher – Biologie ?


----------



## Adi1 (30. Juli 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Und was hälst du von der "Black Smoker" Hypothese: Schwarzer Raucher – Biologie ?



Vlt. ahnt die Evolution schon, das wir bald weg vom Fenster sind.

Und hat daher parallel eine Tür offen gehalten,

um noch einmal von vorne anfangen zu können.


----------



## RyzA (1. August 2019)

Forscher entdecken drei neue Planeten - einer womoeglich bewohnbar - FOCUS Online


----------



## Adi1 (2. August 2019)

Ja, das ist sehr interessant aus wissentschaftlicher Sicht. 

Hinkommen, werden wir aber bemannt dorthin niemals.


----------



## RyzA (2. August 2019)

Ja wird schwierig.
31 Lichtjahre ist astronomisch gesehen zwar nicht weit.
Aber wenn wir mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit reisen würden, dann wären wir 31 Jahre unterwegs.
Mit 1/3 der Lichtgeschwindigkeit ungefähr 10 Jahre.


----------



## Adi1 (3. August 2019)

Voyager 1 hat nach 40 Jahren Flugzeit immerhin schon 19,5 Lichtstunden geschafft.


----------



## Threshold (3. August 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ja wird schwierig.
> 31 Lichtjahre ist astronomisch gesehen zwar nicht weit.
> Aber wenn wir mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit reisen würden, dann wären wir 31 Jahre unterwegs.
> Mit 1/3 der Lichtgeschwindigkeit ungefähr 10 Jahre.



Hä? Mit 1/3 geht es schneller?


----------



## RyzA (3. August 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hä? Mit 1/3 geht es schneller?


Ups!

Dann 93 Jahre.
Macht irgendwie mehr Sinn...


----------



## Adi1 (3. August 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hä? Mit 1/3 geht es schneller?



Er hat halt eine "0" vergessen.


----------



## Threshold (3. August 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ups!
> 
> Dann 93 Jahre.
> Macht irgendwie mehr Sinn...



Wobei man immer die Lorentzkontraktion beachten muss, wenn man sich der Lichtgeschwindigkeit nähert.


----------



## RyzA (3. August 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wobei man immer die Lorentzkontraktion beachten muss, wenn man sich der Lichtgeschwindigkeit nähert.


Ja das ist klar.

Aber bei 1/3 der Lichtgeschwindigkeit sollte der Effekt ja noch nicht so groß sein.

Bei annähernd Lichtgeschwindigkeit wird benötigte Ernergie auch sehr groß, bei C unendlich. Die Masse auch.


----------



## Threshold (3. August 2019)

Man kann zum Glück ausrechnen, wie groß der Effekt ist. 
Und bei Lichtgeschwindigkeit bleibt die Zeit eh stehen.


----------



## Adi1 (3. August 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ja das ist klar.
> 
> Aber bei 1/3 der Lichtgeschwindigkeit sollte der Effekt ja noch nicht so groß sein.



Richtig, das kann man vernachlässigen.

Selbst 1/3 der Lichtgeschwindigkeit ist völlig illusorisch.


----------



## RyzA (3. August 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Man kann zum Glück ausrechnen, wie groß der Effekt ist.


Wirklich? Wie geht n datt?



> Und bei Lichtgeschwindigkeit bleibt die Zeit eh stehen.


Ja das wäre dann genauso als wenn man sich an oder in einen schwarzen Loch befinden würde.
Weil ja Beschleunigung und Schwerkaft äquivalent ist.


----------



## Threshold (3. August 2019)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Selbst 1/3 der Lichtgeschwindigkeit ist völlig illusorisch.



Theoretisch machbar, wenn man sich den Ionenantrieb anschaut oder andere elektromagnetische Antriebe.
Die beschleunigen zwar langsamer als chemische Antriebe, aber sie beschleunigen eben immer.
So könnte man theoretisch zumindest 1/10 Lichtgeschwindigkeit erreichen oder auch mehr. Das Dilemma ist dann die Navigation. Du brauchst die gleiche Strecke um wieder abbremsen zu können.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Wirklich? Wie geht n datt?



Dafür gibt es eine mathematische Gleichung.


----------



## RyzA (3. August 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es eine mathematische Gleichung.


Gleichung? Ich habe noch nie von es gehört.


----------



## Adi1 (3. August 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Theoretisch machbar, wenn man sich den Ionenantrieb anschaut oder andere elektromagnetische Antriebe.
> Die beschleunigen zwar langsamer als chemische Antriebe, aber sie beschleunigen eben immer.
> So könnte man theoretisch zumindest 1/10 Lichtgeschwindigkeit erreichen oder auch mehr. Das Dilemma ist dann die Navigation. Du brauchst die gleiche Strecke um wieder abbremsen zu können.



Theorie und Praxis sind halt völlig verschiedene paar Schuhe. 

Nicht nur die Navigation wäre ein Problem,

sondern auch, so ein Teil erstmal zu bauen.

Falls damit Menschen mitfliegen sollten, brauchst du eine künstliche Schwerkraft,

die Strahlung muß abgeschirmt werden, usw.

Das wären im Endeffekt gigantisch große Raumschiffe, mit gigantisch großen Triebwerken. 

Wir sind doch gar nicht fähig,

in 50 Jahren eine permanente Station  auf dem Mars zu errichten.


----------



## Threshold (3. August 2019)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Falls damit Menschen mitfliegen sollten, brauchst du eine künstliche Schwerkraft,



Nö. Wenn du ein Raumschiff hast, das kontinuierlich mit 0,5g beschleunigt, hast du ja genug Schwerkraft.
Bremst du dann ab, drehst du alles um. sodass es für die Insassen keinen Unterschied macht.


----------



## Adi1 (3. August 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nö. Wenn du ein Raumschiff hast, das kontinuierlich mit 0,5g beschleunigt, hast du ja genug Schwerkraft.
> Bremst du dann ab, drehst du alles um. sodass es für die Insassen keinen Unterschied macht.



Na sicher,

die hocken auf Jahre lang zusammen, räumen die Bude um,

und fertig. 

Auch ein Ionentriebwerk kann niemals ewig fehlerfrei funktionieren,

eher wäre eine Drehung entgegen der Flugrichtung , 

die Lösung das Problems.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. August 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Und was hälst du von der "Black Smoker" Hypothese: Schwarzer Raucher – Biologie ?



Man kann es nicht ausschließen, aber die Voraussetzungen sind schon deutlich schlechter. Millers Ursuppe kann man sich an jedem mm² der Erdoberfläche vorstellen, hydrothermale Quellen gibt es nur an wenigen Orten und an jeder Quelle ist nur ein schmaler Bereich gut mit Nährstoffen versorgt, aber noch nicht zu heiß wie Leben, wie wir es kennen. Obendrein haben die Quellen eine begrenzte Lebensdauer; was auch immer da siedelt, braucht Fortpflanzungsstadien die große Entfernungen zurücklegen und sich an anderer Stelle wieder ansiedeln können. Für die heutigen Spezialisten offensichtlich machbar, zumindest die größeren Organismen sind aber alles Abkömmlinge von Arten, die sonst "normal" leben. Dass das erste Leben sich dort bilden konnte ist schon unwahrscheinlich und dann soll es sich so schnell weiterentwickelt haben, dass es möglicherweise wenige Jahrzehnte, maximal Jahrhunderte später andere Quellen besiedelt hatte? Man kann es nicht ausschließen, aber ich würde meine Forschung andersweitig konzentrieren.




Headcrash schrieb:


> Ja das ist klar.
> 
> Aber bei 1/3 der Lichtgeschwindigkeit sollte der Effekt ja noch nicht so groß sein.
> 
> Bei annähernd Lichtgeschwindigkeit wird benötigte Ernergie auch sehr groß, bei C unendlich. Die Masse auch.



Bei einer Entfernung von 30 Lichtjahren wäre eine gewisse Zeitkontraktion eigentlich ein willkommener Effekt. Wenn man die Flugzeit aus Sicht der fliegenden unter 10 Jahren hält, spart man sich den ganzen Aufwand eines Generationenschiffes.


----------



## RyzA (3. August 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bei einer Entfernung von 30 Lichtjahren wäre eine gewisse Zeitkontraktion eigentlich ein willkommener Effekt. Wenn man die Flugzeit aus Sicht der fliegenden unter 10 Jahren hält, spart man sich den ganzen Aufwand eines Generationenschiffes.


Da war ich etwas durcheinander und hatte es genau umgekehrt gerechnet.
Eigentlich wären 93 Jahre richtig gewesen.

Wenn man die Reisezeit auf 1/3 verkürzen will muß man sich mit der dreifachen Lichtgeschwindigkeit bewegen. Was ja unmöglich ist.


----------



## Teacup (3. August 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Da war ich etwas durcheinander und hatte es genau umgekehrt gerechnet.
> Eigentlich wären 93 Jahre richtig gewesen.
> 
> Wenn man die Reisezeit auf 1/3 verkürzen will muß man sich mit der dreifachen Lichtgeschwindigkeit bewegen. Was ja unmöglich ist.



Will man die Wartezeit für Frau und Hund auf 1/3 verkürzen: Jo.

Will man die Reisezeit für die Crew verkürzen dürfte man irgendwo bei > ~90% Lichtgeschwindigkeit landen.

Is ja relativ, gelle


----------



## RyzA (3. August 2019)

Ach so war das gemeint. Da hatte ich nicht richtig gelesen. 

Naja, das halte ich für unwahrscheinlich.
Wenn man es schafft mit 1/4 oder 1/3 von c zu reisen wäre das schon sehr gut.

Edit: aus aktuellen Anlaß

Nikolai Semjonowitsch Kardaschow



> 1963 untersuchte Kardaschow den «Quasar CTA-102» und führte damit die ersten Bemühungen der damaligen UdSSR in der Suche nach außerirdischer Intelligenz durch. Im Zuge dieser Arbeiten beschäftigte er sich mit der theoretischen Möglichkeit, dass außerirdische Zivilisationen, jener auf der Erde, Millionen oder Milliarden von Jahren voraus sein könnten. Er entwarf daraufhin die Kardaschow-Skala, um solche Zivilisationen zu klassifizieren. Diese Bemühungen Russlands, außerirdische Intelligenz aufzuspüren, fanden einige Jahre vor den Bemühungen der USA statt.



R.I.P. !


----------



## DKK007 (15. August 2019)

Transport in der Atmosphaere: Es schneit Mikroplastik | tagesschau.de

Schon erschreckend.


----------



## Adi1 (15. August 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Schon erschreckend.



Naja,

eine Folge unseres Lebenswandels halt. 

Das wird auch nicht besser werden,

Windräder, Solarstrom und E-Mobilität hin und her,

der Ressourcenverbrauch ist das größte Problem.


----------



## RyzA (15. August 2019)

> Kaum erforscht ist dagegen, was das Mikroplastik im menschlichen Körper anrichtet. Vor einem Jahr sorgte eine Studie für Aufsehen, wonach im Stuhl von Menschen praktisch auf der ganzen Welt Mikroplastikspuren nachgewiesen werden können. Gut möglich, dass das Plastik, das Menschen über die Nahrung aufnehmen, weitgehend unverändert wieder ausgeschieden wird.
> 
> Doch die neue Studie legt nahe, dass ein Teil des Plastiks auch über den Luftweg in den Körper gelangt. Eingeatmetes Mikroplastik aber - zumindest die allerkleinsten Teilchen - ist faktisch Feinstaub. Von dem weiß man wiederum, dass er Lungen-, Herz-Kreislauf- und Krebserkrankungen begünstigt.



Das wird ja immer schlimmer. Bald laufen wir noch mit Atemschutz rum.


----------



## DKK007 (15. August 2019)

Oder auch nicht. 
Je mehr Menschen sterben umso weniger können die Umwelt zerstören.


----------



## RyzA (15. August 2019)

Das klingt zynisch.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. August 2019)

Die DLRG hat mal wieder eine Kampagne wegen zunehmenden Nichtschwimmerquoten gestartet, der Meeresspiegel steigt...


----------



## Two-Face (16. August 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das klingt zynisch.


Naja, wenn man sich mal ruyvens Avatar ansieht... Glaube da ist er nicht der einzige mit der Ansicht.

Geht man von besitmmen philosophischen, ethischen und soziologischen Theorien sowie auch ökologischen und wirtschaftlichen Regeln aus, dann ist etwas innerhalb einer Ökosphäre nur solange vonnutzen, wie es auch zur Erhaltung dieser beiträgt. Ist dies nicht der Fall, dann ist der Habitant mindestens nicht vonnutzen und sollte aussortiert werden.
Da der Mensch sein Habitat mehr zersört als erhält, so ist es nach dieser Denkweise nur logisch, wenn er dezimiert wird.

Man kann da auch gerne Agent Smith rezitieren; Der Mensch verfährt wie eine Krankheit, ein Virus, das seine natürlich Umgebung zerstört und kein natürliches Gleichgewicht herstellt, wie ein gewöhnliches Säugetier.


----------



## DKK007 (16. August 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Two-Face schrieb:


> Man kann da auch gerne Agent Smith rezitieren; Der Mensch verfährt wie eine Krankheit, ein Virus, das seine natürlich Umgebung zerstört und kein natürliches Gleichgewicht herstellt, wie ein gewöhnliches Säugetier.



Und einige Schweine wie Trump oder Bolsonaro treiben es halt auf die Spitze.


----------



## -Shorty- (16. August 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Einige Schweine machen das Kraut auch nicht Fett, hilft auch nichts mit dem Finger auf Andere zu zeigen. 
So geht das schon seit Jahrzehnten ohne Konsequenzen.

Diesel liegt schon wieder stabil bei 1,20€, für einen Liter Apfelsaft mit Birne zahl ich 1,99€ obwohl die innerhalb kürzester Zeit nachwachsen und der Verzehr kaum Auswirkungen auf das Klima hat. 

Bezüglich fossiler Brennstoffe hat der Mensch eine Logik entwickelt, welche die Beschränktheit des menschlichen Denkens wunderbar aufzeigt.


----------



## Threshold (16. August 2019)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Diesel liegt schon wieder stabil bei 1,20€, für einen Liter Apfelsaft mit Birne zahl ich 1,99€ obwohl die innerhalb kürzester Zeit nachwachsen und der Verzehr kaum Auswirkungen auf das Klima hat.



Was kostet der Liter Kerosin? Ich glaube 50 Cent oder so.


----------



## RyzA (16. August 2019)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Bezüglich fossiler Brennstoffe hat der Mensch eine Logik entwickelt, welche die Beschränktheit des menschlichen Denkens wunderbar aufzeigt.


Das ist die Logik "Wie machen sich Wenige die Taschen auf Kosten Anderer und der Umwelt ganz schnell voll".


----------



## Adi1 (16. August 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das ist die Logik "Wie machen sich Wenige die Taschen auf Kosten Anderer und der Umwelt ganz schnell voll".



Hui?

War das nicht immer schon so?


----------



## RyzA (16. August 2019)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Hui?
> 
> War das nicht immer schon so?


Ja. Deswegen gibt es ja das System auch weiterhin.
Weil es einen großen Nutzen für solche Menschen hat.
Luxus und Macht.

Edit: Und ihre Lakaien sind käuflich... Menschen die für Geld alles tun ihre Loyalitäten vom Geldbetrag abhängig machen.


----------



## Adi1 (16. August 2019)

Richtig.

Die Party hier ist sowieso bald vorbei,

spätestens im Jahre 2050. 

Irgendwann wird wieder mal alles beim Punkt "Null" anfangen,

nachdem ein Atomkrieg die Sache geregelt hat.


----------



## RyzA (17. August 2019)

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von der "Multiversen" Theorie bzw Hypothese?
Bereits mehrere Jahrunderte v.Chr. beschäftigten sich griechische Philosophen in der Antike damit.

In der Moderne u.a.:Viele-Welten-Interpretation – Wikipedia

Ich hatte auch mal eine Doku über das Thema gesehen und fand die spannend.
Besonders das von uns beliebig viele Ebenbilder in  anderen Universen existieren könnten.
Jeder hat eine andere Geschichte und Realität. Manche sind schon eher gestorben, andere leben weiter usw.
Sie alle haben unterschiedliche Lebensläufe.
Man wird sein Ebenbild aber nie begegnen und von dem anderen erfahren können.

Natürlich ist es unmöglich sowas zu beweisen.


----------



## Threshold (17. August 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Natürlich ist es unmöglich sowas zu beweisen.



Und das ist eben das Problem. Vorstellen kann man sich viel, physikalisch logisch ist was anderes.


----------



## RyzA (17. August 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und das ist eben das Problem. Vorstellen kann man sich viel, physikalisch logisch ist was anderes.


Das zeigt aber auch, dass die physikalische Realität, unserer Fantasie nahezu keine Grenzen setzt.
Bzw das unser Vorstellungsvermögen noch weiter gehen kann.

"I overwrite the Reality with my mind while my eyes wide open"


----------



## compisucher (17. August 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und das ist eben das Problem. Vorstellen kann man sich viel, physikalisch logisch ist was anderes.



Alles ist relativ, aber die eventuelle Existenz von Multiversen mag (derzeit) nicht beweisbar sein, für eine "physikalisch logisch" ergäben sich jedoch Möglichkeiten.

Interessant hierzu:
Dunkle Materie koennte waehrend oder sogar vor dem Urknall entstanden sein Ist Dunkle Materie aelter als der Kosmos? - scinexx | Das Wissensmagazin

Alleine, dass es die kosmische Inflation augenscheinlich gab (eine andere Erklärung haben wir Menschen derzeit nicht) ist per se schräg.

Unsere gängige Physik geht u. A. von der Konstanten aus, dass sich nix schneller als LG bewegen kann, die kosmische Inflation darf es aber - schon komisch, oder nicht?


----------



## Threshold (18. August 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Unsere gängige Physik geht u. A. von der Konstanten aus, dass sich nix schneller als LG bewegen kann, die kosmische Inflation darf es aber - schon komisch, oder nicht?



Du musst unterscheiden.
Informationen können nicht schneller als mit der Lichtgeschwindigkeit übertragen werden.
Überlichtgeschwindigkeit ist aber durchaus möglich und das muss auch so gewesen sein, denn der Raum muss sich mit Überlichtgeschwindigkeit ausbreiten können.


----------



## RyzA (18. August 2019)

Der Raum ist ja auch das "Medium" selbst. Und besteht nicht aus Teilchen die eine Ruhemasse haben.
Wobei man den Raum wohl auch quantisieren kann.

Aber ist das nicht auch für die Existenz von Paralelluniversen egal?


----------



## compisucher (18. August 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du musst unterscheiden.
> Informationen können nicht schneller als mit der Lichtgeschwindigkeit übertragen werden.
> Überlichtgeschwindigkeit ist aber durchaus möglich und das muss auch so gewesen sein, denn der Raum muss sich mit Überlichtgeschwindigkeit ausbreiten können.



Es gäbe deren zwei Ansätze.
Das Lichtquant als Informationseinheit ist durch c limitiert.

Wenn nun in den wenigen Milisec. der kosm. Inflation (sofern unser Modell stimmt) der Raum sich schneller als c ausbreitet,
so widerspricht dies allen uns bekannten physikalischen Erkenntnissen, wenn der Raum in sich entsteht - was zu erkunden wäre, warum.
Evtl. sind unsere Rechenmodelle schlichtweg falsch, ganz aktuell wird festgestellt, dass das uns bekannte Universum sich scheinbar schneller ausbreitet, als es sein dürfte, mögliche Erklärungen im Artikel...
Warum dehnt sich das Universum immer schneller aus? - wissenschaft.de

Ganz anders sieht es jedoch aus, wenn der Raum unseres Universums in einem schon existierenden Raum mit anderen physikalischen Gesetzgebungen entsteht.
Die Eigenschaft dieses "sub oder hyper oder weiss der Teufel" wie genannt muss sich nur in der Eigenschaften der Gravitationsstärke unterschieden, darüber kann man die "Endlichkeit" von c (oder etwas schnelleres) letztlich problemlos ermitteln.

Ganz interessant wäre, wenn man irgendwann feststellt, dass das Universum schlichtweg "nur" mit normaler Materie entstanden ist, jedoch die dunkle Energie und Materie als "Zufluss" aus einem größeren Raum die Inflation ausgelöst hat... 

Wenn es uns jemals gelingt, die Art von DM + DE zu bestimmen, wäre in obig beschriebenen Fall der direkte Nachweis für einen übergeordneten Raum gefunden.


----------



## RyzA (18. August 2019)

Ok was ich meine ist aber was anderes. Nochmal der Link :Viele-Welten-Interpretation – Wikipedia


----------



## Teacup (18. August 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Wenn nun in den wenigen Milisec. der kosm. Inflation (sofern unser Modell stimmt) der Raum sich schneller als c ausbreitet,
> so widerspricht dies allen uns bekannten physikalischen Erkenntnissen, [...]



Es kann sich etwas schneller als c von uns entfernen, ohne sich schneller als c zu bewegen. Es muss nur "genug Strecke pro Strecke pro Zeit" dazu kommen und schon hat man mit genug Strecke genug "Strecke pro Zeit pro Strecke" und bei der ganzen Aktion hat sich am Ende niemand mit Überlichtgeschwindigkeit bewegt .


----------



## compisucher (18. August 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ok was ich meine ist aber was anderes. Nochmal der Link :Viele-Welten-Interpretation – Wikipedia



Ich will schon auf so etwas hinaus.
Sollte es einen "Überraum" tatsächlich geben, so wäre die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass  unser Universum kein singuläres Ereignis wäre, durchaus größer und viele parallele Universen könnten sich in diesem übergeordneten Raum befinden.
Ob es aber dann noch zu Überscheidungen kommt, ist natürlich noch spekulativer.

@Teacup: 
Du sprichst die Rotverschiebung einiger weit entfernter Galaxien an.
Dies ist jedoch Beobachtung und wie du schon richtig angemerkt hast, real nix über c.
Mein Thema ist aber, dass es nach gängiger Theorie im Zeitalter der Inflation eine signifikante Überschreitung von c des ganzen (damals winzigen) Universums gab, was eben nicht durch gängige Physik errechnet werden kann,
sondern lediglich eine "Hilfskrücke" zur Erklärung der Beobachtungen dient.

Die Frage ist, warum muss sich das Universum in diesem winzigen Augenblick entgegen aller Physik verhalten, nur damit wir Unwissenden eine Erklärung des Beobachtbaren haben.
Das ist - unlogisch.


----------



## Threshold (18. August 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, warum muss sich das Universum in diesem winzigen Augenblick entgegen aller Physik verhalten, nur damit wir Unwissenden eine Erklärung des Beobachtbaren haben.
> Das ist - unlogisch.



Na ja, wir beobachten eben und wenn es eine Theorie gibt bzw. entwickelt wird, muss diese Theorie das Beobachtete erklären können. Ansonsten kann man sich das mit der Theorie gleich sparen.
Das ist ja auch das Problem mit der dunklen Energie oder dunkle Materie.
Wir beobachten etwas, das wir uns mit unseren normalen physikalischen Erkenntnissen nicht erklären können.
Ergo gibt es die Theorie der dunklen Materie, um die Bewegungen der Galaxien erklären zu können. Was aber die dunkle Materie letztendlich ist, wissen wir nicht.
Die dunkle Energie ist noch schräger, denn die gab es zu Beginn des Universums gar nicht. Die trat erst später auf, beschleunigt die Ausdehnung des Universums aber.


----------



## compisucher (18. August 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die dunkle Energie ist noch schräger, denn die gab es zu Beginn des Universums gar nicht. Die trat erst später auf, beschleunigt die Ausdehnung des Universums aber.



Seeehr interessanter Satz, der die gängige Lehrmeinung wiedergibt.

Nun gibt es (sehr vereinfacht) eine nette Weltenformel E = m*c²

(Zusätzliche) Energie unbekannter Art erscheint und dominiert nunmehr mehrheitlich das Weltengefüge.
Behauptung: Die Masse des Universums ist seit dem Urknall aber gleich.
Also stimmt was mit der Konstanten c nicht....


----------



## Threshold (18. August 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Seeehr interessanter Satz, der die gängige Lehrmeinung wiedergibt.
> 
> Nun gibt es (sehr vereinfacht) eine nette Weltenformel E = m*c²



Du meinst den Energie Erhaltungssatz?
Den kannst du eh vergessen.



compisucher schrieb:


> (Zusätzliche) Energie unbekannter Art erscheint und dominiert nunmehr mehrheitlich das Weltengefüge.
> Behauptung: Die Masse des Universums ist seit dem Urknall aber gleich.
> Also stimmt was mit der Konstanten c nicht....



Was hat das mit der Lichtgeschwindigkeit zu tun?
Die ist natürlich konstant, denn wenn sie es nicht wäre, würde Ursache und Wirkung nicht mehr passen.


----------



## Teacup (18. August 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> @Teacup:
> Du sprichst die Rotverschiebung einiger weit entfernter Galaxien an.
> Dies ist jedoch Beobachtung und wie du schon richtig angemerkt hast, real nix über c.
> Mein Thema ist aber, dass es nach gängiger Theorie im Zeitalter der Inflation eine signifikante Überschreitung von c des ganzen (damals winzigen) Universums gab, was eben nicht durch gängige Physik errechnet werden kann,
> sondern lediglich eine "Hilfskrücke" zur Erklärung der Beobachtungen dient.



Was soll denn des "ganzen Universums" sein? Es hat sich nicht die Wand einer Blase schneller als c vom Mittelpunkt der Blase entfernt. Genauso gibt es auch jetzt gerade Bereiche außerhalb des für uns sichtbaren Universum Galaxien, die sich von uns schneller als das Licht entfernen ohne sich schneller als das Licht zu bewegen. Und das Licht von manchen dieser Objekte können wir nur sehen, weil die Distanz zwischen dem Licht und uns mal so gering geworden ist, dass die Expansion pro Strecke klein genug geworden ist.



> Die Frage ist, warum muss sich das Universum in diesem winzigen  Augenblick entgegen aller Physik verhalten, nur damit wir Unwissenden  eine Erklärung des Beobachtbaren haben.
> Das ist - unlogisch.



Die Natur verhält sich immer physikalisch korrekt, das ist schon mal sicher.
Das Theorien in Grenzbereichen immer weiter von den Realität abweichen ist aber nichts ungewöhnliches. Bei Newton gibt es Gleichzeitigkeit, die in Wirklichkeit ziemlich relativ sein kann und die RT gibt c als Grenze für die Geschwindigkeit eigentlich auch nur für etwas in der Raumzeit vor und nicht für die Raumzeit selber.

Bzgl. Parallel Universen:

Man versucht ja auch die Topologie des Raums zu messen, kam aber bisher leider zu keinem eindeutigen Ergebnis =(.
Spannend finde ich da ja alles, was irgendwie von was homogenem abweicht. Da würde man ja direkt fragen, ob da von "außen" was im Weg ist .


----------



## RyzA (18. August 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ich will schon auf so etwas hinaus.
> Sollte es einen "Überraum" tatsächlich geben, so wäre die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass  unser Universum kein singuläres Ereignis wäre, durchaus größer und viele parallele Universen könnten sich in diesem übergeordneten Raum befinden.
> Ob es aber dann noch zu Überscheidungen kommt, ist natürlich noch spekulativer.


Ja klar. Dann müßte es  einen übergeordneten Raum geben.
Aber wie schnell sich unser Universum letztendlich ausdehnt ist glaube ich dabei egal.



Threshold schrieb:


> Du meinst den Energie Erhaltungssatz?
> Den kannst du eh vergessen.


Warum?


----------



## Threshold (18. August 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Warum?



Dunkle Energie.
Wo kommt denn der Raum her, wenn sich der immer weiter ausbreitet?


----------



## RyzA (18. August 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dunkle Energie.
> Wo kommt denn der Raum her, wenn sich der immer weiter ausbreitet?


Achso, du meinst das immer neuer Raum gebildet wird?
Ist es nicht eher so das der Abstand zwischen Punkten größer wird. Dadurch das er sich dehnt?

Da gibt es so nette Analogien zum Thema.
Z.B. Punkte auf einen kleinen Luftballon. Pustet man den immer weiter auf, werden die Abstände zwischen den Punkten größer.
Aber mehr Material ist ja dadurch nicht dazugekommen.


----------



## Threshold (18. August 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Achso, du meinst das immer neuer Raum gebildet wird?
> Ist es nicht eher so das der Abstand zwischen Punkten größer wird. Dadurch das er sich dehnt?



Das ist ja das Problem. Man weiß, dass sich der Raum seit einiger Zeit schneller ausdehnt als früher. Was das aber verursacht, weiß keiner.
Um aber was auszudehnen, muss man Energie aufwenden, denn die "Explosion" des Urknalls kann dafür nicht verantwortlich sein.



RyzA schrieb:


> Da gibt es so nette Analogien zum Thema.
> Z.B. Punkte auf einen kleinen Luftballon. Pustet man den immer weiter auf, werden die Abstände zwischen den Punkten größer.
> Aber mehr Material ist ja dadurch nicht dazugekommen.



Aber du brauchst Energie, um den Ballon aufzublasen.


----------



## RyzA (18. August 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber du brauchst Energie, um den Ballon aufzublasen.


Ja ok, das stimmt.

Aber die Energie geht ja nicht verloren, oder?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. August 2019)

Die Energie kommt von außerhalb des Ballons. Und sie wird auch noch für die Bewegung von Materie zwecks Beeinflussung des Ballons eingesetzt. Das kann man nicht auf das Universum übertragen.




compisucher schrieb:


> Ich will schon auf so etwas hinaus.
> Sollte es einen "Überraum" tatsächlich geben, so wäre die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass  unser Universum kein singuläres Ereignis wäre, durchaus größer und viele parallele Universen könnten sich in diesem übergeordneten Raum befinden.



Etwaige benachbarte Universen in einer Metaumgebung haben nichts mit der Theroie eines Multiversums als Ersatz für den Zufall zu tun. Letzteres setzt eine wortwörtlich unendliche Menge an Paralleluniversen voraus, von denen ein erheblicher Anteil ein unmittelbarer Nachbar sein müssen. Sowas passt nicht in das Konzept "Raum".
Mit Naturwissenschaft haben beide Überlegungen ohnehin per Definition nichts zu tun.


----------



## RyzA (18. August 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mit Naturwissenschaft haben beide Überlegungen ohnehin per Definition nichts zu tun.


Ui, erzähl das mal den Physikern die sich damit beschäftigen.


----------



## Threshold (18. August 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Energie kommt von außerhalb des Ballons. Und sie wird auch noch für die Bewegung von Materie zwecks Beeinflussung des Ballons eingesetzt. Das kann man nicht auf das Universum übertragen.



Huuuiii -- Nobelpreisrede schon fertig? 



RyzA schrieb:


> Aber die Energie geht ja nicht verloren, oder?



Aber wo kommt die Energie her?
Als das Universum entstand, gab es die leuchtende und die dunkle Materie.
Irgendwann entstand dann die dunkle Energie, die heute 75% des Universums ausmacht.
Wird die dunkle Energie irgendwann 99% des Universums ausmachen?


----------



## RyzA (18. August 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber wo kommt die Energie her?
> Als das Universum entstand, gab es die leuchtende und die dunkle Materie.
> Irgendwann entstand dann die dunkle Energie, die heute 75% des Universums ausmacht.
> Wird die dunkle Energie irgendwann 99% des Universums ausmachen?


Tja, gute Frage.
Aber irgendwie scheinen ja dunkle Energie und Vakuum äquivalent zu sein.
Umso dünner der Raum wird, umso stärker bzw schneller die Expansion und umso mehr dunkle Energie.


----------



## compisucher (18. August 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Energie kommt von außerhalb des Ballons. Und sie wird auch noch für die Bewegung von Materie zwecks Beeinflussung des Ballons eingesetzt. Das kann man nicht auf das Universum übertragen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist mir schon klar ^^
Schrödingers Katze hat ja auch keine Erklärung für die dunkle Energie 

Dafür beschäftigen sich aber eine ganze Menge Wissenschaftler damit, die sich per Zufall genau mit dem befassen.
In dem Augenblick, in dem man "Dunkle Energie" in den Mund nimmt, sind 9 von den derzeit so allgemein geläufige 23 verschiedenen Theorien / Ansätze an die Annahme eines übergeordneten Raumes gekoppelt.
Fast 40% ist mehr eine gute Stichprobe denn Zufall....


----------



## Adi1 (19. August 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Tja, gute Frage.
> Aber irgendwie scheinen ja dunkle Energie und Vakuum äquivalent zu sein.
> Umso dünner der Raum wird, umso stärker bzw schneller die Expansion und umso mehr dunkle Energie.



Irgendwie scheinen wir einen Zusammenhang noch

nicht zu verstehen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. August 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ui, erzähl das mal den Physikern die sich damit beschäftigen.



Nur weil man Physiker ist, betreibt man noch lange nicht bei jeder Tätigkeit Naturwissenschaft. Ein Physiker auf dem Klo forscht nicht, sondern kackt, und ein Physiker der sich was zu Ereignissen außerhalb des Geltungsbereiches der Naturgesetze und außerhalb der Reichweite seiner Messgeräte (also per Definition außerhalb des Bezugsraumes der Naturwissenschaften) überlegt forscht auch nicht, sondern philosophiert. Das kann man auf wissenschaftlichen Niveau betreiben, aber Philosophie ist genausowenig eine Naturwissenschaft wie Theologie. Physiker im Gottesdienst forschen übrigens auch nicht  .

(Wobei die meisten Physiker, die fachlich auch nur in die Nähe derartiger Überlegungen kommen, ohnehin keine Physik, sondern nur noch Mathematik betrieben. Und letztere ist bekanntermaßen keine Naturwissenschaft, sondern eine "exakte Wissenschaft", wie Mathematiker gerne betonen...)




compisucher schrieb:


> Das ist mir schon klar ^^
> Schrödingers Katze hat ja auch keine Erklärung für die dunkle Energie
> 
> Dafür beschäftigen sich aber eine ganze Menge Wissenschaftler damit, die sich per Zufall genau mit dem befassen.
> ...



Stellt sich die Frage, ob diese Stichprobe eher etwas über die Beschaffenheit des Universums und etwaiger Metaversen aussagt, oder um den typischen Umgang von Menschen mit einer Gleichung, die nicht aufgeht? Einstein hat auch einfach die kosmische Konstante erfunden, weil seine Ergebnisse (vermeintlich) nicht zu seinen Beobachtungen passten. Sowas kann man machen um zu umschreiben, wonach man forscht. Aber man muss sich darüber im klaren sein, dass "kosmische Konstante", "dunkle Energie" und "Metaversum" nichts weiter als aus der Luft gegriffene Begriffe für Lücken in unserem Verständnis sind. Wir können einen klein Teil des Umrisses dieser Lücken beschreiben, aber wir haben keine Ahnung was sich darin verbirgt, wie es wirkt und wo es sich wie physisch manifestiert.
(An der Stelle haben Mathematiker übrigens tatsächlich den richtigen Ansatz: Die nennen das Unbekannte während der Suche einfach X und geben ihm keine Namen, denen eine Assoziation anhaftet, die gar nichts mit der vorliegenden Suche zu tun hat.)


----------



## RyzA (20. August 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nur weil man Physiker ist, betreibt man noch lange nicht bei jeder Tätigkeit Naturwissenschaft. Ein Physiker auf dem Klo forscht nicht, sondern kackt, und ein Physiker der sich was zu Ereignissen außerhalb des Geltungsbereiches der Naturgesetze und außerhalb der Reichweite seiner Messgeräte (also per Definition außerhalb des Bezugsraumes der Naturwissenschaften) überlegt forscht auch nicht, sondern philosophiert. Das kann man auf wissenschaftlichen Niveau betreiben, aber Philosophie ist genausowenig eine Naturwissenschaft wie Theologie. Physiker im Gottesdienst forschen übrigens auch nicht  .
> 
> (Wobei die meisten Physiker, die fachlich auch nur in die Nähe derartiger Überlegungen kommen, ohnehin keine Physik, sondern nur noch Mathematik betrieben. Und letztere ist bekanntermaßen keine Naturwissenschaft, sondern eine "exakte Wissenschaft", wie Mathematiker gerne betonen...)


Aber die Berechnungen usw basieren auf physikalischen Annahmen.


----------



## Threshold (21. August 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber man muss sich darüber im klaren sein, dass "kosmische Konstante", "dunkle Energie" und "Metaversum" nichts weiter als aus der Luft gegriffene Begriffe für Lücken in unserem Verständnis sind. Wir können einen klein Teil des Umrisses dieser Lücken beschreiben, aber wir haben keine Ahnung was sich darin verbirgt, wie es wirkt und wo es sich wie physisch manifestiert.



Richtig. Und es ist auch immer interessant zu ermitteln, wo denn diese Begriffe herkommen.
Der Urknall war ja ein Ausdruck eines Wissenschaftlers, der eben nicht daran glaubte sondern die Steady State Theorie favorisierte. Also das abwertend beschrieb.
Beim schwarzen Loch wurde anfangs noch von einem dunklen Körper gesprochen. Erst Wheeler prägte dann den Begriff, der heute genutzt wird.
Was ein schwarzes Loch tatsächlich ist, entzieht sich uns sowieso.
Ach ja, schwarzes Loch.
Neues Gravitationswellensignal: Schwarzes Loch frisst Neutronenstern - Spektrum der Wissenschaft


----------



## Teacup (21. August 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nur weil man Physiker ist, betreibt man noch lange nicht bei jeder Tätigkeit Naturwissenschaft. Ein Physiker auf dem Klo forscht nicht, sondern kackt, und ein Physiker der sich was zu Ereignissen außerhalb des Geltungsbereiches der Naturgesetze und außerhalb der Reichweite seiner Messgeräte (also per Definition außerhalb des Bezugsraumes der Naturwissenschaften) überlegt forscht auch nicht, sondern philosophiert. Das kann man auf wissenschaftlichen Niveau betreiben, aber Philosophie ist genausowenig eine Naturwissenschaft wie Theologie. Physiker im Gottesdienst forschen übrigens auch nicht .
> 
> (Wobei die meisten Physiker, die fachlich auch nur in die Nähe derartiger Überlegungen kommen, ohnehin keine Physik, sondern nur noch Mathematik betrieben. Und letztere ist bekanntermaßen keine Naturwissenschaft, sondern eine "exakte Wissenschaft", wie Mathematiker gerne betonen...)



Also,

1. Auch Kacken ist eine Naturwissenschaft

2. "außerhalb des Geltungsbereiches der Naturgesetze" gibt es nicht. Die Natur ist per Definition allumfassend und kann sich nicht von sich selbst ausschließen.

3. Es wird ja etwas gemessen, aufgrund dessen man ja mit diversen Theorien um die Ecke geschlichen kommt. Eine Expansion des Universums wird gemessen -> was expandiert, warum, wohin, was war vorher, warum kollabiert es nicht, wenn es nicht kollabiert warum es dann vorher singulär... usw. Diverse "philosophische" Fragen drängen sich ja regelrecht auf und müssen naturwissenschaftlich angegangen werden. Da muss man evtl. auch mal neue Messgeräte bauen.

4. Die Fragen die man versucht zu beantworten sind keine, welche die Mathematik interessiert.



> (An der Stelle haben Mathematiker übrigens tatsächlich den richtigen Ansatz: Die nennen das Unbekannte während der Suche einfach X und geben ihm keine Namen, denen eine Assoziation anhaftet, die gar nichts mit der vorliegenden Suche zu tun hat.)



Und wann soll die Suche in der Physik abgeschlossen sein? Genaugenommen wissen wir immernoch nicht was Materie überhaupt ist, soll man also bis zum Erlangen der grundlegensten Grunderkenntnis alles mit irgendwelchen Variablen bezeichnen? Klingt jetzt nicht so vorteilhaft.

An sich ist die Namensvergabe ja auch an sich schon ganz witzig. Bei "Welleteilchendualismus" weiß man sofort wo historisch das Problem lag und wie man messtechnisch versucht hat es zu lösen. Genauso bei "Dunkle Materie" die man messen kann aber nicht sieht, ist doch praktisch .


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. August 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber die Berechnungen usw basieren auf physikalischen Annahmen.



Was sind denn bitteschön "physikalische Annahmen"? Es gibt physikalische Beobachtungen (die nur in diesem Universum möglich sind) und physikalische Theorien, die auf diesen Aufbauen. Aber man nimmt in der Physik nicht einfach mal was an.




Threshold schrieb:


> Richtig. Und es ist auch immer interessant zu ermitteln, wo denn diese Begriffe herkommen.
> Der Urknall war ja ein Ausdruck eines Wissenschaftlers, der eben nicht daran glaubte sondern die Steady State Theorie favorisierte. Also das abwertend beschrieb.
> Beim schwarzen Loch wurde anfangs noch von einem dunklen Körper gesprochen. Erst Wheeler prägte dann den Begriff, der heute genutzt wird.
> Was ein schwarzes Loch tatsächlich ist, entzieht sich uns sowieso.
> ...



"Schwarzes Loch" war bewusst nicht in meiner Liste. Ein schwarzes Loch ist schwarz und es hat Gemeinsamkeiten mit einem Loch (Dinge verschwinden darin). Wir können seine Lokalität exakt eingrenzen und seine Wirkung exakt beschreiben, ein schwarzes Loch ist ein zwar sehr ungewöhnliches und aufgrund seiner Eigenschaften nicht bis innere erforschte Objekt, aber das wars dann auch. Es ist nichts außerhalb unseres Universums.




Teacup schrieb:


> Also,
> 
> 1. Auch Kacken ist eine Naturwissenschaft



? Na wenn dir dadurch neue Erkenntnisse kommen, herzlichen Glückwunsch.



> 2. "außerhalb des Geltungsbereiches der Naturgesetze" gibt es nicht. Die Natur ist per Definition allumfassend und kann sich nicht von sich selbst ausschließen.



Nein, die "Natur" ist nicht per se allumfassend. Sonst würde sie schlicht "alles" heißen. Die Natur umfasst nur das physische Universum. Weder erstreckt sich der Geltungsbereich der Naturgesetze über die Grenze des Universums hinaus, noch behandeln Naturwissenschaften geistige Dinge.



> 3. Es wird ja etwas gemessen, aufgrund dessen man ja mit diversen Theorien um die Ecke geschlichen kommt. Eine Expansion des Universums wird gemessen -> was expandiert, warum, wohin, was war vorher, warum kollabiert es nicht, wenn es nicht kollabiert warum es dann vorher singulär... usw. Diverse "philosophische" Fragen drängen sich ja regelrecht auf und müssen naturwissenschaftlich angegangen werden. Da muss man evtl. auch mal neue Messgeräte bauen.



Nicht nur eventuell. Man hat etwas unbekanntes - man muss es vermessen. Das ist einer der beiden Grundpfeiler der Naturwissenschaft (mit Experimenten tun sich Astrophyisker immer so schwer ). Was keine Naturwissenschaft ist: Ich versteh da was nicht, deswegen rede ich darüber, wie es außerhalb unseres Univesums aussieht.



> 4. Die Fragen die man versucht zu beantworten sind keine, welche die Mathematik interessiert.



Kein Problem. Umgekehrt interessiert die Mathemaik ziemlich wenige 



> Und wann soll die Suche in der Physik abgeschlossen sein? Genaugenommen wissen wir immernoch nicht was Materie überhaupt ist, soll man also bis zum Erlangen der grundlegensten Grunderkenntnis alles mit irgendwelchen Variablen bezeichnen? Klingt jetzt nicht so vorteilhaft.
> 
> An sich ist die Namensvergabe ja auch an sich schon ganz witzig. Bei "Welleteilchendualismus" weiß man sofort wo historisch das Problem lag und wie man messtechnisch versucht hat es zu lösen. Genauso bei "Dunkle Materie" die man messen kann aber nicht sieht, ist doch praktisch .



Man sollte aber im Hinterkopf behalten, welche Teile des Namens durch Beobachtungen entstanden sind und welche nicht. Dunkle "Materie" hat beispielsweise mit "heller" Materie so gut wie keine Gemeinsamkeiten. Man kann nicht einmal mit Sicherheit sagen, dass dunkle Materie eine Gravitationsquelle ist, denn wir beschreiben damit nur die Abweichung zahlreicher Beobachtungen von den Vorhersagen unseres Graviations-Verständnis. Es kann gut sein, dass der Fehler da begraben liegt und es "dunkle Materie" gar nicht gibt; da sie abseits der beobachteten gravitaitonsartigen Auswirkungen keinerlei andere Gemeinsamkeit mit heller Materie hat, ist es aber sehr gut möglich, dass es sich gar nicht um eine Form von Materie handelt, weswegen man sie irgendwann nicht mehr so nennen wird. So wie heute niemand mehr Licht als Ätherwelle bezeichnet, nur weil es eine Gemeinsamkeit mit Wasserwellen hat. Die angedeutete Theses eines interstellaren Äthers hat dennoch über ein Viertel Jahrhundert lang die Gedanken der Gelehrten im Kreis laufen lassen. Genauso wie heute an allen Ecken und Enden für Erklärungen dafür gesucht wird, warum trotz jeder Menge "dunkler Materie" so rein gar nichts auf Materie hinweist.


----------



## RyzA (22. August 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was sind denn bitteschön "physikalische Annahmen"? Es gibt physikalische Beobachtungen (die nur in diesem Universum möglich sind) und physikalische Theorien, die auf diesen Aufbauen. Aber man nimmt in der Physik nicht einfach mal was an.


Hast du schon mal etwas von Ideen oder Vorstellungen gehört?
Damit fangen eigentlich die Theorien erst an.
Albert Einstein hat nicht umsonst die Wichtigkeit der Vorstellungskraft betont.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. August 2019)

Er hat seine Träume aber nicht "wissenschaftlich-physikalisch" genannt und darum geht es hier. Natürlich gibt es jede Menge Ideen und Vorstellungen, aber nicht jede davon wird zu Wissenschaft, nur weil sie ein Wissenschaftler äußert. Wenn ich mir allein angucke, wieviele Professoren der Physik oder Mathematik vorgerechnet haben, dass die Evolutionstheorie nur falsch sein kann... 
(Natur-)Wissenschaft ist es nicht, eine Idee zu haben, sondern diese zu einer These auszuarbeiten und diese mit Beobachtungen, ggf. im Rahmen von Experimenten zu falsifizieren. Wie beabachtet oder experimentiert man noch mal gleich außerhalb des Universums?


----------



## RyzA (22. August 2019)

Er hatte sich als kleiner Junge vorgestellt, wie es wohl sein würde, wenn man auf einen Lichtstrahl reiten würde.
Was daraus geworden ist sieht man ja heute ganz gut.
Ohne Fantasie keine guten Theorien.


----------



## Threshold (23. August 2019)

Träumen kann man immer viel, aber letztendlich geht es darum, was empirisch überprüfbar ist.
Und ein Paralleluniversum gehört nicht dazu.
Genauso wenig werden wir jemals hinter dem Ereignishorizonts eines schwarzes Lochs blicken können.


----------



## RyzA (23. August 2019)

Ja das ist klar.
Wobei... man könnte ja in ein schwarzes Loch fliegen.


----------



## Threshold (23. August 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja das ist klar.
> Wobei... man könnte ja in ein schwarzes Loch fliegen.



Was würde denn passieren?
Das Gravitationsfeld würde das Raumschiff vermutlich in Stücke reißen.
Aber was wird ein außenstehender beobachten?


----------



## Teacup (23. August 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was sind denn bitteschön "physikalische Annahmen"? Es gibt physikalische Beobachtungen (die nur in diesem Universum möglich sind) und physikalische Theorien, die auf diesen Aufbauen. Aber man nimmt in der Physik nicht einfach mal was an.



Klar macht man das. Es sagt nur niemand "ich mache jetzt eine pyhsikalische Annahme", das klingt zu sehr nach Paketdienst.
Aber man muss oft erst mal irgendwas annehmen, was so nicht direkt falsifiziert werden kann, aber als Startpunkt für weitere Korrekturen dient. Nehmen wir mal an, dass die Atome rund sind, dass Teilchen keine Wellen sind, dass p = ... ist, dass sich Licht durch den erähnten Äther bewegt ... - dann müsste XYZ bei Experiment ABC rauskommen.




> ? Na wenn dir dadurch neue Erkenntnisse kommen, herzlichen Glückwunsch.



Danke.



> Nein, die "Natur" ist nicht per se allumfassend. Sonst würde sie schlicht "alles" heißen. Die Natur umfasst nur das physische Universum. Weder erstreckt sich der Geltungsbereich der Naturgesetze über die Grenze des Universums hinaus, noch behandeln Naturwissenschaften geistige Dinge.



Natürlich umfasst sie nichts geistliches, aber alles natürliche. Wenn es andere Universen gäbe, gäbe es auch entsprechende natürliche Regeln für ihre Entstehung und die Interaktion zwischen den Universen, auch das wäre ein Naturgesetz. Andere Universen, das innere der Schwarzen Löcher oder Singularitäten (sofern es sie gäbe) wären durch ihre Existenz etwas natürliches und Teil der Natur.



> Nicht nur eventuell. Man hat etwas unbekanntes - man muss es vermessen. Das ist einer der beiden Grundpfeiler der Naturwissenschaft (mit Experimenten tun sich Astrophyisker immer so schwer ). Was keine Naturwissenschaft ist: Ich versteh da was nicht, deswegen rede ich darüber, wie es außerhalb unseres Univesums aussieht.



Ja schon, die Überlegung begründet anzustellen ist aber nicht automatisch "nicht-physikalisch" nur weil einem das Thema abstrus vorkommt.

Es gibt schon Experimente in der Astrophysik. Bzw. die Astrophysik bedient sich der Ergebnisse von Experimenten. Z.B. frühe Versuche mit Gravitationswaagen, Pendeln oder Sonnenstandmessungen oder heute Ergebnissen aus der Plasmaphysik, Spektroskopie und Lasertechnik.




> Man sollte aber im Hinterkopf behalten, welche Teile des Namens durch Beobachtungen entstanden sind und welche nicht. Dunkle "Materie" hat beispielsweise mit "heller" Materie so gut wie keine Gemeinsamkeiten. Man kann nicht einmal mit Sicherheit sagen, dass dunkle Materie eine Gravitationsquelle ist, denn wir beschreiben damit nur die Abweichung zahlreicher Beobachtungen von den Vorhersagen unseres Graviations-Verständnis. Es kann gut sein, dass der Fehler da begraben liegt und es "dunkle Materie" gar nicht gibt; da sie abseits der beobachteten gravitaitonsartigen Auswirkungen keinerlei andere Gemeinsamkeit mit heller Materie hat, ist es aber sehr gut möglich, dass es sich gar nicht um eine Form von Materie handelt, weswegen man sie irgendwann nicht mehr so nennen wird. So wie heute niemand mehr Licht als Ätherwelle bezeichnet, nur weil es eine Gemeinsamkeit mit Wasserwellen hat. Die angedeutete Theses eines interstellaren Äthers hat dennoch über ein Viertel Jahrhundert lang die Gedanken der Gelehrten im Kreis laufen lassen. Genauso wie heute an allen Ecken und Enden für Erklärungen dafür gesucht wird, warum trotz jeder Menge "dunkler Materie" so rein gar nichts auf Materie hinweist.



Joar, kann schon sein, ist aber unwahrscheinlich, dafür sind andere Vorhersagen zu gut. Falls man irgendwann tatsächlich was finden sollte, gibt es davon bestimmt sowieso diverse Varianten und wie bei den "normalen" Teilchen greift man dann tief ins griechische Alphabet und "Dunkle Materie" wäre maximal noch der Überbegriff. Ich seh das nicht so eng.


----------



## Adi1 (23. August 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber was wird ein außenstehender beobachten?



Eine extrem beschleunigte Bewegung,

und dann gar nichts.


----------



## Threshold (23. August 2019)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Eine extrem beschleunigte Bewegung,
> 
> und dann gar nichts.



Glaube ich nicht. Je näher du dem Schwarzen Loch kommst, desto langsamer läuft die Zeit ab. Der Beobachter müsste also sehen, wie sich das Raumschiff immer langsamer dem schwarzen Loch nähert ohne es je erreichen zu können.


----------



## RyzA (23. August 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Glaube ich nicht. Je näher du dem Schwarzen Loch kommst, desto langsamer läuft die Zeit ab. Der Beobachter müsste also sehen, wie sich das Raumschiff immer langsamer dem schwarzen Loch nähert ohne es je erreichen zu können.


Da hast du einen Denkfehler.
Die Zeit läuft nur in dem Bezugssystem selber langsamer ab.


----------



## Threshold (23. August 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Da hast du einen Denkfehler.
> Die Zeit läuft nur in dem Bezugssystem selber langsamer ab.



Für den Raumfahrer läuft die Zeit ganz normal, der Beobachtet sieht das aber anders. Beide sind im gleichen Bezugssystem.


----------



## RyzA (23. August 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Für den Raumfahrer läuft die Zeit ganz normal, der Beobachtet sieht das aber anders. Beide sind im gleichen Bezugssystem.


Für den Raumfahrer läuft die Zeit aus seiner Sicht normal ab. Aber reell nicht.
Die Zeitunterschiede können beide nur messen.

Edit: Aber du hast Recht beide sind im selben Bezugssystem. 

Erst der "unabhängige" Beobachter als Dritter ist ausserhalb.


----------



## Threshold (23. August 2019)

Das ist ja das Problem. Sobald du zum schwarzen Loch kommst, bist du im Bezugssystem.
Wir werden es eh nie erfahren, was nun wirklich ist. 
Ich glaube Lesch hat zu dem Thema mal ein Video gemacht.


----------



## Adi1 (23. August 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Glaube ich nicht. Je näher du dem Schwarzen Loch kommst, desto langsamer läuft die Zeit ab. Der Beobachter müsste also sehen, wie sich das Raumschiff immer langsamer dem schwarzen Loch nähert ohne es je erreichen zu können.



Nö, wenn der in sicherer Entfernung wäre,

dann sieht er einfach,

wie alles angesogen wird.

Würde er drumrum fliegen, in sehr weiter Entfernung,
würde gar nichts passieren.

Auch schwarze Löcher haben nun mal nur eine begrenzte Ausdehnung,

und demzufolge auch eine begrenzte Gravitationswirkung.


----------



## Threshold (23. August 2019)

Wenn der in sicherer Entfernung ist, sieht er gar nichts.


----------



## Adi1 (23. August 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn der in sicherer Entfernung ist, sieht er gar nichts.



Doch, wenn denn der Schwarzschild-Radius nicht unterschreitet wäre alles sichtbar


----------



## Adi1 (23. August 2019)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Doch, wenn denn der Schwarzschild-Radius nicht unterschreitet wäre alles sichtbar



Nur darunter, wird alles schwarz.


----------



## RyzA (23. August 2019)

Ja die Akkretionsscheibe kann man ja auch sehen.


----------



## Adi1 (23. August 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja die Akkretionsscheibe kann man ja auch sehen.



Eben,

und "hinter" einem Schwarzen Loch,

geht das Universium noch weiter.


----------



## Threshold (23. August 2019)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Doch, wenn denn der Schwarzschild-Radius nicht unterschreitet wäre alles sichtbar



Und dann ist er Teil des Bezugssystems.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. August 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was würde denn passieren?
> Das Gravitationsfeld würde das Raumschiff vermutlich in Stücke reißen.
> Aber was wird ein außenstehender beobachten?



Nur weil du nicht robust genug bist, die gewünschte Beobachtung durchzuführen, heißt das nicht, dass es nichts zu beobachten gibt  . Im Gegensatz zu "außerhalb des Universums" liegt "im Schwarzenloch" nicht jenseits des naturwissenschaftlichen Horizonts.




Teacup schrieb:


> Natürlich umfasst sie nichts geistliches, aber alles natürliche. Wenn es andere Universen gäbe, gäbe es auch entsprechende natürliche Regeln für ihre Entstehung und die Interaktion zwischen den Universen, auch das wäre ein Naturgesetz.



Gäbe es die? Wieso? Du weißt rein gar nichts über die Umgebung unseres Universums also kannst du auch nicht sagen, ob es da Regeln gibt. Grundannahme der Naturwissenschaften ist dagegen, dass Naturgesetzte universelle gültig haben. Sonst könnten wir überhaupt keine Astrophysik betreiben. Allein das Wort sagt einem aber schon (in dem Fall zu Recht), wo die Grenze dieser Denkweise liegt: Am Ende des Universums. Darüber hinaus können wir nichts sagen. All unsere naturwissenschaftlichen Vorhersagen beruhen auf den Naturgesetzten dieses Universums und setzten deren Allgemeingültigkeit voraus. Wo weder das eine noch das andere gesichert ist, kann die Naturwissenschaft keine Aussagen mehr machen.



> Es gibt schon Experimente in der Astrophysik. Bzw. die Astrophysik bedient sich der Ergebnisse von Experimenten. Z.B. frühe Versuche mit Gravitationswaagen, Pendeln oder Sonnenstandmessungen oder heute Ergebnissen aus der Plasmaphysik, Spektroskopie und Lasertechnik.



Ein Experiment beginnt mit einer Manipulation. Was du beschreibst sind bis auf die Plasmaphysik und ggf. Lasertechnik (ein sehr weiter Begriff) Beobachtungshilfsmittel, aber keine Experimente. Am nächsten kommen dem noch Gravitationswellendetektoren, aber auch hier läge der experimentelle Charakter nur im Nachweis der Existenz. Der astrophysikalsich spannende Teil, nämlich Herkunft, Dimension, etc. der Wellen ist wieder eine Beobachtung.




RyzA schrieb:


> Für den Raumfahrer läuft die Zeit aus seiner Sicht normal ab. Aber reell nicht.
> Die Zeitunterschiede können beide nur messen.
> 
> Edit: Aber du hast Recht beide sind im selben Bezugssystem.
> ...



Was bitte schön ist denn ein nicht-unabhängiger Beobachter in diesem Fall? Wer von außen zuguckt, ist doch unabhängig. Und der sieht eine sich (rasant) beschleunigende Bewegung auf das schwarze Loch hin, bis halt der Schwarzschildradius erreicht wird.
Und Bezugssysteme hat jeder Beobachter und jeder beteiligte sowieso jeweils sein eigenes. Ist schließlich alles relativ.


----------



## RyzA (23. August 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was bitte schön ist denn ein nicht-unabhängiger Beobachter in diesem Fall? Wer von außen zuguckt, ist doch unabhängig. Und der sieht eine sich (rasant) beschleunigende Bewegung auf das schwarze Loch hin, bis halt der Schwarzschildradius erreicht wird.
> Und Bezugssysteme hat jeder Beobachter und jeder beteiligte sowieso jeweils sein eigenes. Ist schließlich alles relativ.


Zwei Beobachter in ein und demselben Bezugssystem, welche sich gegenseitig beobachten, können  relativistische Effekte feststellen.
Z.B. wenn jemand mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit reist und der andere ruht, sehen beide gegenseitig relativistische Effekte.
Beide können nicht sagen wer von beiden jeweils mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit reist und wer ruht.
Demnach sind sie nicht unabhängig.
Nur der Blick von ausserhalb ist unabhängig.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. August 2019)

Auch ein dritter Beobachter könnte nicht zuordnen, ob einer mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit reist oder ein anderer. Es gibt kein absolutes Bezugssystem, an dem man das festmachen könnte. Es gibt für jeden nur die eigene Beobachtung.


----------



## RyzA (23. August 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Auch ein dritter Beobachter könnte nicht zuordnen, ob einer mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit reist oder ein anderer.


Doch kann er.



> Es gibt kein absolutes Bezugssystem, an dem man das festmachen könnte. Es gibt für jeden nur die eigene Beobachtung.


Natürlich gibt es kein absolut ruhendes System, man könnte alles bis ins Unendliche relativieren.
Aber das ist nicht der Sinn und Zweck des Gedankenexperiments.
Ich hatte einige populärwissenschaftliche Bücher darüber gelesen.
Und da wurde das Beispiel so beschrieben.

Wenn es außerdem keine Instanz eines unabhängigen Beobachters gäbe, dann könnte man gar keine Aussage darüber machen. Nur durch die Sicht von ausserhalb ist das möglich.
Um eine objektive Aussage zu machen.


----------



## Threshold (23. August 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Natürlich gibt es kein absolut ruhendes System, man könnte alles bis ins Unendliche relativieren.
> Aber das ist nicht der Sinn und Zweck des Gedankenexperiments.
> Ich hatte einige populärwissenschaftliche Bücher darüber gelesen.
> Und da wurde das Beispiel so beschrieben.



Aber sind die denn richtig?

Kann man in die Vergangenheit reisen und seinen Großvater töten?
Kann ich mich in einen DeLorean setzen und verhindern, dass sich meine Eltern begegnen?


----------



## Teacup (24. August 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Gäbe es die? Wieso? Du weißt rein gar nichts über die Umgebung unseres Universums also kannst du auch nicht sagen, ob es da Regeln gibt. Grundannahme der Naturwissenschaften ist dagegen, dass Naturgesetzte universelle gültig haben. Sonst könnten wir überhaupt keine Astrophysik betreiben. Allein das Wort sagt einem aber schon (in dem Fall zu Recht), wo die Grenze dieser Denkweise liegt: Am Ende des Universums. Darüber hinaus können wir nichts sagen. All unsere naturwissenschaftlichen Vorhersagen beruhen auf den Naturgesetzten dieses Universums und setzten deren Allgemeingültigkeit voraus. Wo weder das eine noch das andere gesichert ist, kann die Naturwissenschaft keine Aussagen mehr machen.



Wenn etwas existiert ist zwangsläufig nach einem natürlichen Prinzip entstanden, das sich beschreiben lässt. 
Die Naturgesetze sind nur soweit Gesetz, wie unsere Erkenntnis reicht und das Ziel ist immer diese Gesetze durch Beobachtungen zu widerlegen, um zu weiterer Erkenntnis zu gelangen. Die heißen zwar "Gesetz", in Stein gemeißelt ist da aber soweit erst mal nichts.




> Ein Experiment beginnt mit einer Manipulation. Was du beschreibst sind bis auf die Plasmaphysik und ggf. Lasertechnik (ein sehr weiter Begriff) Beobachtungshilfsmittel, aber keine Experimente. Am nächsten kommen dem noch Gravitationswellendetektoren, aber auch hier läge der experimentelle Charakter nur im Nachweis der Existenz. Der astrophysikalsich spannende Teil, nämlich Herkunft, Dimension, etc. der Wellen ist wieder eine Beobachtung.



Klar sind das Experimente. Für eine Aussage über die Gravitation, Rotation, Distanz der Sonne, Bahn der Erde, Zusammensetzung von Stoffen, überhaupt erst das Auffinden und Zuordnen von Spektrallinien usw. wurden Experimente gemacht. 
Ich würde auch noch fast den ganzen Bereich der nuklearen Astrophysik in den Bereich packen, in dem sich gut Experimente veranstalten lassen, ebenso gibt es zur Planetenentstehung viele Versuche, in denen das Kollisions- und Klumpverhalten von Partikeln untersucht wird.

Aber ja, wenn man sich nur auf das große Ganze wie Galaxiengruppen, Ausdehnung des Alls usw. bezieht sind Experimente wohl eher nicht drin.




RyzA schrieb:


> Da hast du einen Denkfehler.
> Die Zeit läuft nur in dem Bezugssystem selber langsamer ab.



Jeder ist in seinem eigenen Bezugssystem, jeder nimmt für sich seine Zeit normal war -> für Bezugssystemwechsel muss man immer transformieren, egal in welche Richtung.
Und ja die Lösung wäre dann, dass nie jemand beobachtbar den Ereignishorizont erreichen würde. Damit muss man leben, die RT ist halt auch nicht perfekt


----------



## RyzA (24. August 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber sind die denn richtig?
> 
> Kann man in die Vergangenheit reisen und seinen Großvater töten?
> Kann ich mich in einen DeLorean setzen und verhindern, dass sich meine Eltern begegnen?


Um Zeitreisen geht es hier doch gar nicht.


----------



## Threshold (24. August 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Um Zeitreisen geht es hier doch gar nicht.



Es geht um Überlegungen und nicht um empirische Wissenschaft.


----------



## RyzA (24. August 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Es geht um Überlegungen und nicht um empirische Wissenschaft.


Meinst du Paradoxien damit?

Ich glaube nicht das es möglich ist. Selbst wenn man Zeitreisen machen könnte.
Wenn man seinen eigenen Großvater töten würde, würde man sich wohl selber auslöschen.


----------



## Threshold (24. August 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Meinst du Paradoxien damit?



Mir ging es da nur um "gesichertes Wissen".
Du hast ja gesagt, dass du darüber Bücher gelesen hast. Aber woher nehmen die Autoren das Wissen, dass das wirklich so ist? 
Das ist doch alles nur Spekulation.



RyzA schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das es möglich ist. Selbst wenn man Zeitreisen machen könnte.
> Wenn man seinen eigenen Großvater töten würde, würde man sich wohl selber auslöschen.



Das ist es ja eben. Wenn du in die Vergangenheit reist, schaffst du mit deiner Aktion eine neue Zukunft. Die alte Zukunft ist ja aber nicht verloren gegangen.
Von daher hat es keinerlei Auswirkungen auf dich selbst, ob du deinen Großvater tötest oder nicht.


----------



## RyzA (24. August 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Mir ging es da nur um "gesichertes Wissen".
> Du hast ja gesagt, dass du darüber Bücher gelesen hast. Aber woher nehmen die Autoren das Wissen, dass das wirklich so ist?
> Das ist doch alles nur Spekulation.


Es ging um Bezugssysteme. Und wie die veranschaulicht werden.




> Das ist es ja eben. Wenn du in die Vergangenheit reist, schaffst du mit deiner Aktion eine neue Zukunft. Die alte Zukunft ist ja aber nicht verloren gegangen.
> Von daher hat es keinerlei Auswirkungen auf dich selbst, ob du deinen Großvater tötest oder nicht.


Naja, ohne Großvater auch kein Vater. Und ohne Vater gibt es mich nicht.

Was wäre passiert wenn Sarah Connor vom Terminator in der Vergangenheit getötet würde? Gäbe es dann noch John Connor?
Darauf baut doch die ganze Handlung auf.


----------



## Threshold (24. August 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Naja, ohne Großvater auch kein Vater. Und ohne Vater gibt es mich nicht.
> 
> Was wäre passiert wenn Sarah Connor vom Terminator in der Vergangenheit getötet würde? Gäbe es dann noch John Connor?
> Darauf baut doch die ganze Handlung auf.



Das gilt auch für Zurück in die Zukunft.
Aber woher wollen wir wissen, dass das wirklich so abläuft?
Weil es in Filmen so ist?


----------



## RyzA (24. August 2019)

Meine Logik sagt mir das es sonst nicht funktionieren würde.

Naja, aber Zeitreisen sind eh unmöglich. Wie soll denn eine Zeitmaschine funktionieren?
Dann glaube ich eher an Tachyonen die mit Überlichtgeschwindigkeit reisen. Dann müßte die Zeit lokal für die Teilchen  auch rückwärts laufen.

Aber die Vorstellung das es Paralelluniversen mit X Doppelgängern von uns gibt finde ich interessant.
Und ist logisch nicht  widersprüchlich.


----------



## Threshold (24. August 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Meine Logik sagt mir das es sonst nicht funktionieren würde.



Ja, genau. Quantenphysik und Logik. 
Wie war das noch mit dem Tunneleffekt und der Quantenverschränkung? 



RyzA schrieb:


> Naja, aber Zeitreisen sind eh unmöglich. Wie soll denn eine Zeitmaschine funktionieren?
> Dann glaube ich eher an Tachyonen die mit Überlichtgeschwindigkeit reisen. Dann müßte die Zeit lokal für die Teilchen  auch rückwärts laufen.



Gäbe es Zeitreisen, hätte es sicher schon mal einer versucht und der würde dann bei uns in der Klapse hocken und ständig davon reden, dass er die Zukunft retten muss. 
Daher glaube ich natürlich nicht an Zeitreisen.



RyzA schrieb:


> Aber die Vorstellung das es Paralelluniversen mit X Doppelgängern von uns gibt finde ich interessant.



Und das halt ich eben für den gleichen Unsinn. 
Gehe ich also nicht sofort aufs Klo, wenn der Hintern drückt, bildet sich ein weiteres Universum mit mir, der gleich aufs Klo gegangen ist?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (24. August 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Gehe ich also nicht sofort aufs Klo, wenn der Hintern drückt, bildet sich ein weiteres Universum mit mir, der gleich aufs Klo gegangen ist?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Oder sich eingeschissen hat.


----------



## Threshold (24. August 2019)

Danach müsste sich ja im Abstand zur Planck Zeit ein neues Paralleluniversum bilden.
Also alle 10 Minus 34 Sekunden oder so.
Meine Fresse -- das sind aber eine Menge, wenn man mal so ein Tag wartet.
Wo kommt noch mal die Energie für die Paralleluniversen her?


----------



## RyzA (24. August 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wo kommt noch mal die Energie für die Paralleluniversen her?


Aus dem Hyperversum welcher der allumfassende übergeordnete Raum ist.
Natürlich unendlich groß.


----------



## Adi1 (24. August 2019)

Spinnt ruhig weiter ihr Beide 

Wir können ja nur ca. 5% aller bekannten Materie im Universum
wissentschaftlich beschreiben.

Von den ganz großen Zusammenhängen sind
wir also noch erkenntnismässig Lichtjahre entfernt.


----------



## RyzA (24. August 2019)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Spinnt ruhig weiter ihr Beide


Ich habe eben eine PN von einem deiner Doppelgänger geschickt bekommen.
Der meinte das du viel skeptischer bist als er.


----------



## Adi1 (24. August 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich habe eben eine PN von einem deiner Doppelgänger geschickt bekommen.
> Der meinte das du viel skeptischer bist als er.



Welchen Doppelgänger meinst du denn? 

Mich gibt es nur einmal.


----------



## RyzA (24. August 2019)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Welchen Doppelgänger meinst du denn?


Den ausn Multiversum.



> Mich gibt es nur einmal.


Sicher?


----------



## Adi1 (24. August 2019)

Ganz sicher,

es gibt halt kein Paralleuniversum.

Das sind alles Hirngespinste von irgendwelchen
theoretischen "Astrophysikern"


----------



## RyzA (24. August 2019)

Weiß man nicht.


----------



## Adi1 (26. August 2019)

Wir sollten erstmal dafür sorgen, die dunkle Materie usw. zu ergründen,

denn davon haben wir noch keinen Hauch einer Ahnung. 

Wissentschaftlich "relativ sicher" kann man gerade mal 5% des Ganzen beschreiben. 

Und solch eine Forschung ist nicht ganz preiswert,

selbst das James-Webb-Weltraumteleskop – Wikipedia kostet jetzt schon 10 Mrd. USD,

und ist noch gar nicht gestartet.


----------



## RyzA (26. August 2019)

Das Hubble-Teleskop gibt es schon 30 Jahre. Es wird Zeit das was neues kommt.


----------



## Threshold (26. August 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das Hubble-Teleskop gibt es schon 30 Jahre. Es wird Zeit das was neues kommt.



Das James Webb wird ja praktisch nur im Infrarot Bereich arbeiten. Also nix mit normalen Fotos.
Aber das Teil wird immer teurer und teurer und dann muss man es erstmal zum Lagrange Punkt schleppen.
Das bedeutet, dass man es nicht mal eben schnell reparieren kann, wenn was ist.


----------



## RyzA (26. August 2019)

Achso. Aber die Infrarotaufnahmen lassen sich doch bestimmt umwandeln in normale Optik oder nicht?


----------



## Threshold (26. August 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Achso. Aber die Infrarotaufnahmen lassen sich doch bestimmt umwandeln in normale Optik oder nicht?



Das sieht dann so aus wie dem Foto des schwarzen Lochs.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4lYDATwhwdo:10

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Adi1 (26. August 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das James Webb wird ja praktisch nur im Infrarot Bereich arbeiten. Also nix mit normalen Fotos..



Keine Sorge, da werden Bilder technisch bearbeitet und mit anderen kombiniert,

da werden wir Aufnahmen sehen, 

dagegen ist Hubble,

gar nichts.


----------



## Teacup (26. August 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das sieht dann so aus wie dem Foto des schwarzen Lochs.



IR ist nicht automatisch unscharf, es gibt auch von Hubble schön gebuntete IR Aufnahmen von diversen Nebeln. Gerade im Deep Space Bereich sind auch viele Bilder aus verschiedenen Spektren kombiniert, da ist alles erlaubt was hübsch ist


----------



## Threshold (26. August 2019)

Teacup schrieb:


> IR ist nicht automatisch unscharf, es gibt auch von Hubble schön gebuntete IR Aufnahmen von diversen Nebeln. Gerade im Deep Space Bereich sind auch viele Bilder aus verschiedenen Spektren kombiniert, da ist alles erlaubt was hübsch ist



Darum ging es nicht. 
Das Foto ist von Radioastronomen gemacht worden. Radiowellen haben eine deutlich längere Wellenlänge als Infrarot. Von daher erwarte ich, dass die Fotos schon gut werden.
Aber man muss sich eben davon verabschieden, dass jemand da eine Kamera ans Teleskop hält und den Auslöser drückt.
Das ist ja auch immer lustig, wenn die Flacherdler unveränderte Fotos von der Erde fordern, selbst aber fotos mitm Smartphone machen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. August 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Danach müsste sich ja im Abstand zur Planck Zeit ein neues Paralleluniversum bilden.
> Also alle 10 Minus 34 Sekunden oder so.
> Meine Fresse -- das sind aber eine Menge, wenn man mal so ein Tag wartet.
> Wo kommt noch mal die Energie für die Paralleluniversen her?



Nicht jede Plank Zeit eins. Sondern jede Planck Zeit ein, z.T. mehrere zusätzliches für jedes unabhängige Zufallsereignis, das in jedem bereits existierenden Universum stattfindet. Das war nicht nur bildlich gesprochen, dass sich Multiversen außerhalb des Wirkungsbereiches unserer Naturgesetzte und außerhalb allem, was unsere Naturwissenschaften beschreiben, abspielen. Sie passen einfach rein gar nicht in das Grundkonzept. Jeder Vertreter eines instabilen Isotops, dass nach der nächsten Planck Zeit zerfallen sein oder könnte, ist eine mögliche Änderung des Universums und jede mögliche Änderung in Kombination mit jeder anderen möglichen Änderung ergibt jeweils ein eigenes, anderes Universum. Das heißt allein Radioaktivität würde alle 10^-44 Sekunden für zwei-hoch-die-Zahl-der-Radioisotope-im-gesamten-Universum neue Universen sorgen. Gogolplex ist nichts dagegen. Und hierbei müssen auch noch alle Tochteruniversen entlang der vierten Dimension mit dem Ausgangspunkt verbunden sein, ohne sich gegenseitig in die Quere zu kommen.

Fazit: Mehrere parallel existierende, unverwandte, in sich deterministische und sich nicht gegenseitig beeinflussende Universen in einem Metaraum? Denkbar, aber weil sie sich nicht beeinflussen und sich geschlossen sind nichts, was wir in unserem Universum und im Rahmen unserer Naturwissenschaft bemerken könnten. Metauniversen die bei jeder Änderung von unserem abzweigen? Definitiv nichts, was unsere Naturwissenschaften oder gar unsere Hirne begreifen könnten.
In beiden Fällen ist nur eine künstlerische oder philosophische, aber keine naturwissenschaftliche Auseinandersetzung mit dem Thema möglich.


----------



## Teacup (27. August 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das James Webb wird ja praktisch nur im Infrarot Bereich arbeiten. Also nix mit normalen Fotos.





Threshold schrieb:


> Darum ging es nicht.
> Das Foto ist von Radioastronomen gemacht worden. Radiowellen haben eine deutlich längere Wellenlänge als Infrarot. Von daher erwarte ich, dass die Fotos schon gut werden.
> Aber man muss sich eben davon verabschieden, dass jemand da eine Kamera ans Teleskop hält und den Auslöser drückt.
> Das ist ja auch immer lustig, wenn die Flacherdler unveränderte Fotos von der Erde fordern, selbst aber fotos mitm Smartphone machen.



Bin verwirrt 

Das James Webb hat quasi eine normale Teleskopoptik und dahinter eine Kamera ^^.


----------



## compisucher (27. August 2019)

Teacup schrieb:


> Bin verwirrt
> 
> Das James Webb hat quasi eine normale Teleskopoptik und dahinter eine Kamera ^^.



Das ist richtig.

Die eingebauten Detektoren (Kameras, wenn man so will) sind jedoch auf Infrarot- Spektren ausgelegt.

Das für uns sichtbare Licht bietet zu wenig Informationen und Infrarot über drei Wellenlängenbereiche kann z. B. problemlos durch interstellare Staub- und Gasanhäufungen sehen.

Zudem  kann man Planeten mittels infrarot besser erkennen (Eigenwärmestrahlung).

Im sichtbaren Licht werden diese meist von der jeweiligen Sonne gnadenlos überstrahlt oder wir sehen nix, weil wir nur die dunkle "Rückseite" betrachten.


----------



## RyzA (27. August 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Definitiv nichts, was unsere Naturwissenschaften oder gar unsere Hirne begreifen könnten.


Aber sowas ist doch "unseren" Hirnen entsprungen.


----------



## Threshold (27. August 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber sowas ist doch "unseren" Hirnen entsprungen.



Ich kann mir Einhörner aufm Mond vorstellen. 
Aber ich kann mir keine gekrümmte Raumzeit vorstellen -- auch wenn ich mich noch so anstrenge.


----------



## RyzA (27. August 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber ich kann mir keine gekrümmte Raumzeit vorstellen -- auch wenn ich mich noch so anstrenge.


Mit der Gummituch-Kugel-Analogie  geht das. Zumindest vereinfacht.


----------



## Threshold (27. August 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Mit der Gummituch-Kugel-Analogie  geht das. Zumindest vereinfacht.



Geht ja eben nicht. Du sollst dir das vierdimensional vorstellen.
Hopp Hopp.


----------



## RyzA (27. August 2019)

Vierdimensional ist unmöglich.


----------



## Threshold (27. August 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Vierdimensional ist unmöglich.



Dann stell dir mal den Tunneleffekt vor.


----------



## RyzA (27. August 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dann stell dir mal den Tunneleffekt vor.


Den Tunnelblick kann ich mir vorstellen.


----------



## Threshold (27. August 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Den Tunnelblick kann ich mir vorstellen.



Den kennen auch viele Gynäkologen.


----------



## DKK007 (27. August 2019)

Zum aktuellen Stand in Brasilien:
Regenwald am Amazonas brennt: Jedes 69-Cent-Kotelett facht die Feuer an - ZDFmediathek


----------



## RyzA (28. August 2019)

@DKK007: Interessanter Link. Aber wäre das im Klimathread nicht besser aufgehoben?


----------



## tdi-fan (28. August 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Zum aktuellen Stand in Brasilien:
> Regenwald am Amazonas brennt: Jedes 69-Cent-Kotelett facht die Feuer an - ZDFmediathek



Für mich ist das völlig unverständlich, wie andere Länder sich selbst, mutwillig, und nachhaltig so schädigen können wie dort jetzt aktuell in Brasilien. 

Bei uns in DE, die ganzen Wasser- oder Vogelschutzgebiete etc, die ganzen Auflagen dazu. Verstößt man, sind die Strafen hart, aber dort drüben, ich kann nur mit dem Kopf schütteln..


----------



## Adi1 (28. August 2019)

tdi-fan schrieb:


> Für mich ist das völlig unverständlich, wie andere Länder sich selbst, mutwillig, und nachhaltig so schädigen können wie dort jetzt aktuell in Brasilien.



Es geht um das liebe Geld. 

Irgendwann wird aber auch der letzte Vollpfosten verstanden

haben, dass Geldscheine sich als Nahrungsgrundlage  nicht so gut eignen

Donald Trump kuendigt Abholz-Erlaubnis an: So kommt ein Regenwald nach Alaska - SPIEGEL ONLINE.


----------



## Threshold (28. August 2019)

Trump ist ja ein riesen Fan von Bolsonaro.

Ach ja, Greta ist in den USA angekommen.
UN-Klimagipfel: Greta Thunberg hat New York City erreicht | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## DKK007 (28. August 2019)

Da war sie aber sehr schnell gesegelt.


----------



## RyzA (28. August 2019)

Wie gesagt... das gehört eher in den Klimathread.


----------



## Threshold (28. August 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Da war sie aber sehr schnell gesegelt.



2 Wochen. Damit hat man gerechnet.


----------



## Adi1 (29. August 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Trump ist ja ein riesen Fan von Bolsonaro.



Keine Sorge,

irgendwann erwacht mal der Volkszorn,

in Ländern mit hoher Verfügung an Waffen,

wird das wohl kaum friedlich ablaufen.


----------



## RyzA (29. August 2019)

Raumfahrt: Segeltoern durchs Sonnensystem - Spektrum der Wissenschaft


----------



## Adi1 (30. August 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Raumfahrt: Segeltoern durchs Sonnensystem - Spektrum der Wissenschaft



Sicher,

für intersolare leichte Raumsonden wäre das eine Idee. 

Für eine bemannte Mission, 

jedoch völlig unbrauchbar.


----------



## Teacup (5. September 2019)

Da hier ja auch ab und zu Lesch- oder Gassner-Videos gepostet werden, möchte ich mal generell auf den Kanal von Sabine Hossenfelder hinweisen:

YouTube

Den Stil kann aber evtl. nicht jeder ab. Sehr emotionslos und konzentriert auf den Punkt .


----------



## RyzA (5. September 2019)

Danke für den Tipp. Leider nur englischsprachige Videos.  Aber so kann ich mein Englisch auch auffrischen.

Edit: Ich habe gerade eben bei Wikipedia gelesen, dass die Dame im selben Jahr wie ich geboren ist. Interessant... die hat auf jeden Fall was an sich...


----------



## Adi1 (12. September 2019)

Supererde: Erstmals Wasser auf lebensfreundlichem Planeten gefunden - SPIEGEL ONLINE

So langsam erfahren wir jetzt,

dass die Erde wohl doch nicht so einzigartig ist. 

Die Bedingungen sind halt etwas anders, aber immerhin. 

Für uns zwar nie erreichbar, die Erkenntnis wird

aber unser Bild vom Universum verändern.


----------



## Threshold (12. September 2019)

Na ja, die Stern ist ein roter Zwergstern, der vielleicht 1/3 Masse der Sonne hat.
Der Planet ist also recht nah am Stern und könnte schon eine gebundene Rotation eingenommen haben.


----------



## compisucher (12. September 2019)

Der Nachweis von Wasserdampf in der Atmosphäre spricht gegen eine gebundene Rotation.
Dann wäre kein Wasserdampf da, sondern primär was anderes,  siehe Venus (mit ihrer extrem langsamen rückläufigen Rotation), oder gar keine Atmosphäre mehr da.
Das Drehmoment von 8 Erdmassen muss von so einem roten Zwerg erst ein mal eingebremst werden.
Schätze aber, dass da trotzdem nix Höheres lebt, das der rote Zwerg als aktiv beschrieben ist.


----------



## Threshold (12. September 2019)

Wieso sollte es kein Wasserdampf bei einer gebundenen Rotation geben?
An der Grenze zwischen Tag und Nacht wäre Wasserdampf kein Problem.
Und schau dir mal Mond und Erde an. Die Erde hat den Mond recht schnell eingebremst, obwohl der Massenunterschied zwischen Erde und Mond vermutlich deutlich geringer ist als zwischen Supererde und Zwergstern.
Es kommt letztendlich darauf an, wie nah der Planet seinen Stern umkreist.


----------



## RyzA (12. September 2019)

Wir haben doch auch Wasserdampf auf der Erde und eine gebundene Rotation, oder nicht?


----------



## Threshold (12. September 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wir haben doch auch Wasserdampf auf der Erde und eine gebundene Rotation, oder nicht?



Nein, die Erde hat ja keine gebundene Rotation.
Gebunden bedeutet, dass der Planet immer die gleiche Seite zum Stern zeigt. Wie der Mond das bei der Erde macht.
Hätte die Erde eine gebundene Rotation, würde sie 365 Tage für eine Umdrehung benötigen, also die gleiche Anzahl an Tagen für eine Umrundung um die Sonne.
Der Mond wurde durch Gezeitenkraft von der Erde abgebremst. Da aber Drehimpuls nicht vernichtet werden kann, wurde der Drehimpuls in Bahndrehimpuls umgewandelt. Daher entfernt sich der Mond immer weiter von der Erde.
Die Erde selbst hat natürlich in Laufe der Zeit auch schon Drehimpuls verloren. Auch der wird in Bahndrehimpuls umgewandelt. Die Erde entfernt sich von der Sonne.

Bei Sonnensystemen wie jetzt bei der Supererde ist das aber noch mal anders. Der Planet befindet sich viel näher dran an seinem Stern. Da kann der Planet Rotationsenergie auch durch Reibung verlieren und wird deswegen langsamer.


----------



## RyzA (12. September 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nein, die Erde hat ja keine gebundene Rotation.
> Gebunden bedeutet, dass der Planet immer die gleiche Seite zum Stern zeigt. Wie der Mond das bei der Erde macht.
> Hätte die Erde eine gebundene Rotation, würde sie 365 Tage für eine Umdrehung benötigen, also die gleiche Anzahl an Tagen für eine Umrundung um die Sonne.


Achso, muß ich wohl verwechselt haben.

Edit: Ist auch einleuchtend... da hatte ich nicht richtig nachgedacht.


----------



## compisucher (13. September 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso sollte es kein Wasserdampf bei einer gebundenen Rotation geben?
> An der Grenze zwischen Tag und Nacht wäre Wasserdampf kein Problem.
> Und schau dir mal Mond und Erde an. Die Erde hat den Mond recht schnell eingebremst, obwohl der Massenunterschied zwischen Erde und Mond vermutlich deutlich geringer ist als zwischen Supererde und Zwergstern.
> Es kommt letztendlich darauf an, wie nah der Planet seinen Stern umkreist.



Wir haben nur das Modell Venus und was passiert bei langsamer (oder gar gebundener) Rotation ist hier recht kurz und knapp zusammengefasst:
Welt der Physik: Atmosphaere der Venus verliert Wasser

Auch die übrigen Beobachtungen mit der einzigen Stichprobe, die wir haben, unser Sonnensystem spricht erst mal nicht für eine gebundene Rotation - wirklich wissen kann ich das genauso wenig wie du.

Der Mond ist ein "Sonderfall", mutmaßlich ist er ja durch die Kollision von zwei Protoplaneten (Urerde und ca. Marsgroßer anderer Protoplanet) entstanden.

Bei der Konsolidierung sind die einzelnen Fragmente viel schneller "abgebremst" worden und haben dem Mond einen deutlich geringeren initialen Drehimpuls gegeben.

Die gebunden Rotation hat sich somit sehr schnell eingestellt, schneller als bei einem "normal" entstanden Planeten es passieren kann.

Letztlich ist ein Blick zu Jupiter oder Saturn und die großen Monde der passende Vergleich zu dieser Supererde und dem kleinen Stern - von den relativen Verhältnissen wäre Ganymed der passende.

Das wirklich interessante ist, dass mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit es dort Meere oder große Seen gibt.
Denn so eine messbare Menge an Wasserdampf muss ein entsprechendes Oberflächenreservoir haben...

Heisst aber immer noch nicht, dass dort auch nur eine einzige Mikrobe herumkriecht, die Flare-Ausbruche des roten Zwerges sind nicht witzig.


----------



## sauerkraut4tw (13. September 2019)

Ob es dort außerirdisches Leben gibt in Form von angepassten Mikroben, bakterien o.ä. ist schon vorstellbar.

Ich gehe jetzt aber mal ein bisschen weiter, wieso "wir" und unsere Erde noch nicht von Außerirdischen besucht wurden. 

Ich denke, dass es schlichtweg nicht möglich ist, diese Entfernungen (zig Lichtjahre) zurückzulegen. Sei es mit personellen organischen Leben auf einem Raumschiff, oder voll automatisiert mit robotern/KI. Ich bin 100% überzeugt, dass es fast unendlich viele hochentwickelte Lebensformen im Universum gibt. Diese, ehm, Aliens hatten unter Umständen viel bessere Umstände auf Ihren Planeten und konnten sich schneller entwickeln als z.B. wir. Vielleicht existieren dort Kulturen, die schon Millionen Jahre wissenschaftlich und in der Raumfahrt tätig sind. Wenn es daher möglich wäre, mit den wissenschaftlichen Errungenschaften einer tausende/millionen Jahre alten intelligenten Kultur, die Entfernung zu uns zu überbrücken, hätten die es schon getan. 

Ich glaube hingegen, dass wir bisher oder in Zukunft nur gefunden/entdeckt wurden/werden. Und es dann möglicherweise "nur" Kommunikation geben wird. Unter Umständen erachtet man uns aber auch als zu primitiv zum kontaktieren. Star trek lässt grüßen. Meine Vorstellungskraft spinnt sich da vieles zusammen. Zu unseren Lebzeiten werden wir jedenfalls kein intelligentes außerirdisches Leben zu gesicht bekommen. Auch die Kommunikation zwischen Sonnensystemen/Galaxien stelle ich mir schwierig vor... naja, finde das alles hochinteressant und finde es schade, dass sich die Menschheit unter einander bekriegt anstatt realistische nachhaltige Forschung zu betreiben. Es würde VIEL mehr möglich sein, wenn die Differenzen beigelegt und an einem Strang gezogen werden würde. Aber am Ende sind wir nur ein chaotischer haufen sich fortpflanzender organismen, die es schaffen sich irgendwann selbst auszurotten. Möglicherweise passiert das allen intelligenten Lebensformen im Universum, und daher haben diese garnicht so viel Zeit, sich so weit zu entwickeln...


beim verfassen dieses Posts hab ich den interstellar soundtrack gehört


----------



## compisucher (13. September 2019)

Gleiche Wellenlänge @sauerkraut4tw 

Ein Faktor dürfte auch die Zeit sein.

Wir irdischen Würstchen kennen "high-tech" seit grob 100 Jahren und wie lange wir noch existieren und noch weiterentwickeln können, weiss niemand.

Es reichen wenige 100.000 Jahre Entwicklungsdifferenz.

Wenn z. B. eine raumfahrende Nation vor einer Mio. Jahren hier vorbeigekommen wäre, hätte sie maximal einen netten Zoo zu sehen bekommen.

Da ich davon ausgehe, dass es viele solcher Zoos da draußen gibt, ist die Erde nur einer unter vielen und evtl. gar nicht mehr in Fokus einer galaxienweiten Großzivilisation.

Und wer weiss, ob diese Zivilisation noch existiert und / oder noch die interstellare Raumfahrt beherrscht.

Edit: 
Ich glaube schon, dass es den Aliens oder auch uns gelingen kann, interstellare Raumfahrt irgendwann zu entwickeln, sei es aus der Not heraus oder um Forschungsdrang zu befriedigen.
Auf Grund der gewaltigen entfernungen ist es aber eher ein Zufall, wenn jemand hier vorbeikommen würde.

Man muss es mal aus einem anderen Blickpunkt sehen.
Die bisher festgestellten Planeten sind überwiegend "Supererden" um rote Zwerge herum.
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass eine Alienzivilisation einen "lebenswerten" Planeten hier sucht, weil sie sich ebenso auf so einer Supererde entwickelt haben, ist mit heutigem Wissensstand schlichtweg höher.
Will sagen, sie erkennen evtl. gar nicht die Notwendigkeit / Erfahrung heraus, für sie relativ heisse G Typ Sonnen näher zu untersuchen.


----------



## Threshold (13. September 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Wir haben nur das Modell Venus und was passiert bei langsamer (oder gar gebundener) Rotation ist hier recht kurz und knapp zusammengefasst:
> Welt der Physik: Atmosphaere der Venus verliert Wasser



Die Venus hat eine Oberflächentemperatur von 450 Grad und 90 Bar Druck. Der Planet ist sicher kein Maßstab für Wasserdampf.
Ich gehe sowieso davon aus, dass Erde und Venus einen gemeinsamen Anfang hatten. Also beide bekamen Wasser von außen. Die Erde konnte dadurch ihre CO2 Atmosphäre auswaschen und zu dem werden, was sie heute ist.
Die Venus hatte Pech, da sie eben das Stück näher an der Sonne ist. Die Sonne hat das Wasser weggeblasen und übrig blieb eben nur CO2.



compisucher schrieb:


> Auch die übrigen Beobachtungen mit der einzigen Stichprobe, die wir haben, unser Sonnensystem spricht erst mal nicht für eine gebundene Rotation - wirklich wissen kann ich das genauso wenig wie du.



Ich hab nicht die geringste Ahnung, was wirklich ist. Man müsste Computermodelle laufen lassen. Allerdings ist dann die Frage, mit welchen Daten der Computer gefüttert wird.
Das Problem bei roten Zwergsternen ist aber, dass sie starke Flares haben, die in regelmäßigen Abständen jeden Planten in der Umgebung sterilisieren.



compisucher schrieb:


> Der Mond ist ein "Sonderfall", mutmaßlich ist er ja durch die Kollision von zwei Protoplaneten (Urerde und ca. Marsgroßer anderer Protoplanet) entstanden.



Ja, das ist die Theorie. Die Erde ist mit einem Schwesterplaneten entstanden. Sie haben sich aufgrund von Gezeitenreibung und kosmischer Reibung angenähert und haben sich dann getroffen.
Dabei ist der Kern der Schwestererde in die Erde eingesunken und der Mond hat sich gebildet.
Gebundene Rotation ist im Sonnensystem aber nichts ungewöhnliches. Der Merkur ist auf dem Weg dahin.
Und wieso sich die Venus anders herum dreht als alle anderen Planten ist bis heute unbekannt.
Abgesehen davon müsste auch geklärt werden, ob die Supererde dort entstanden ist, wo sie heute zu sehen ist. Sie kann dichter am Stern entstanden sein und dann nach außen gewandert sein.
Ebenso interessant zu erklären ist, wieso ein so großer Planet entstanden ist und nicht mehrere, die kleiner sind.



compisucher schrieb:


> Bei der Konsolidierung sind die einzelnen Fragmente viel schneller "abgebremst" worden und haben dem Mond einen deutlich geringeren initialen Drehimpuls gegeben.



Gibt es dazu eine Studie? Ich weiß nicht, wie schnell sich der Mond gedreht hat. Man nimmt an, dass sich die Erde zum damaligen Zeitpunkt mit 8 Stunden pro Tag gedreht hat.



compisucher schrieb:


> Die gebunden Rotation hat sich somit sehr schnell eingestellt, schneller als bei einem "normal" entstanden Planeten es passieren kann.



Der Mond muss sich sehr schnell in eine gebundene Rotation eingegliedert haben, denn er muss noch flüssig gewesen sein als das passiert ist, denn sonst sähen Vorderseite und Rückseite des Mondes nicht so unterschiedlich aus.



compisucher schrieb:


> Letztlich ist ein Blick zu Jupiter oder Saturn und die großen Monde der passende Vergleich zu dieser Supererde und dem kleinen Stern - von den relativen Verhältnissen wäre Ganymed der passende.



Schwer zu sagen. Gezeitenreibung ist ja eben nicht das einzige, was den Drehimpuls verlangsamen kann.



compisucher schrieb:


> Das wirklich interessante ist, dass mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit es dort Meere oder große Seen gibt.
> Denn so eine messbare Menge an Wasserdampf muss ein entsprechendes Oberflächenreservoir haben...



Gibt es Informationen über die Oberflächentemperatur? Über die Zusammensetzung? Da muss ja noch mehr sein als nur Wasserdampf.



compisucher schrieb:


> Heisst aber immer noch nicht, dass dort auch nur eine einzige Mikrobe herumkriecht, die Flare-Ausbruche des roten Zwerges sind nicht witzig.



Eben. Gerade weil der Planet nah an seinem Stern sein muss, kriegt er die volle Wucht ab und dann wird die Atmosphäre des Planeten regelmäßig weggeblasen.


----------



## RyzA (13. September 2019)

Vielleicht entwickeln ja, irgendwelche intelligenten Ausserirdischen, eine revolutionäre Reisemöglichkeit mit der es deutlich schneller geht.
Ansonsten würde ich auch zustimmen, dass uns die großen Entfernungen einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen.



sauerkraut4tw schrieb:


> beim verfassen dieses Posts hab ich den interstellar soundtrack gehört


Das ist auch einer meiner Lieblings-Soundracks.


----------



## Threshold (13. September 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Vielleicht entwickeln ja, irgendwelche intelligenten Ausserirdischen, eine revolutionäre Reisemöglichkeit mit der es deutlich schneller geht.
> Ansonsten würde ich auch zustimmen, dass uns die großen Entfernungen einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen.



Ich stelle mir immer eine große Tafel vor, auf der alle physikalischen Gesetzmäßigkeiten stehen, die es im Universum gibt.
Wir haben bisher einen kleinen Teil des Ganzen entschlüsselt. Vieles wissen wir jedoch noch nicht.
Nichtsdestotrotz darf sich aber das, was wir noch nicht wissen, nicht mit dem beißen, was wir wissen. Denn dass die Gesetze der Natur, die wir bisher kennen, zutreffend sein müssen, erkennen wir ja daran, dass sie überall im Universum funktionieren und wir Technologien daraus entwickelt haben.
Ohne Kenntnisse der Quantenphysik würde ja ein Großteil unserer Technik gar nicht funktionieren.
Ergo kann unser Verständnis von Quantenphysik nicht falsch sein. Sie wird unvollständig sein, aber sie kann nicht falsch sein.
Das gleiche gilt für die allgemeine Relativitätstheorie. Auch sie ist unvollständig, kann aber nicht falsch sein.
Und das bedeutet eben, dass es keine Geschwindigkeit gibt, mit der man Informationen schneller verbreiten kann als die Lichtgeschwindigkeit.
Ergo kann es kein Objekt geben, das sich schneller als Licht bewegen kann. Das beinhaltet auch außerirdische Raumschiffe.
Vielleicht auch der Grund, wieso noch keiner bei uns war.


----------



## RyzA (13. September 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und das bedeutet eben, dass es keine Geschwindigkeit gibt, mit der man Informationen schneller verbreiten kann als die Lichtgeschwindigkeit.
> Ergo kann es kein Objekt geben, das sich schneller als Licht bewegen kann. Das beinhaltet auch außerirdische Raumschiffe.
> Vielleicht auch der Grund, wieso noch keiner bei uns war.


Das ist schon klar.

Ich meinte auch eher sowas ähnliches wie Warp-Antrieb oder Wurmlöcher.


----------



## Threshold (13. September 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich meinte auch eher sowas ähnliches wie Warp-Antrieb oder Wurmlöcher.



Wenn du einen Star Trek Fan fragst, wie denn der Warp Antrieb so funktioniert, wird er sagen "er funktioniert bestens". 
Mich würde sogar eher interessieren, wie denn die Trägheitsdämpfer oder der Heisenberg Kompensator funktionieren. 

Es gibt ja die Einstein Rosen Brücke. Ein Gebilde, das die allgemeine Relativitätstheorie voraussagt, bisher aber noch nicht entdeckt wurde.
Allerdings wüsste ich nicht, wie man das nutzen könnte.


----------



## RyzA (13. September 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn du einen Star Trek Fan fragst, wie denn der Warp Antrieb so funktioniert, wird er sagen "er funktioniert bestens".


Der Warp-Antrieb wurde auch wissenschaftlich untersucht




> Ein funktionsfähiger Warp-Antrieb muss die Eigenschaft haben, einen bestimmten Energie-Impuls-Tensor zu erzeugen, welcher das Raumzeitgebiet um ein Raumschiff herum derart verändert, dass die Entfernung zwischen Start- und Zielpunkt verringert wird. Dies bedeutet nichts anderes, als dass die Raumzeit vor dem Schiff kontrahiert und hinter ihm wieder expandiert. Da sich die Raumzeit selbst überlichtschnell ausbreiten darf, könnte ein Objekt also theoretisch in einer solchen Warp-Blase mitreisen. Die erste funktionierende Warp-Metrik wurde 1994 von Miguel Alcubierre aufgestellt. Sie ist jedoch keine strenge Lösung der Einsteingleichungen, sondern wurde direkt mit den gewünschten Eigenschaften konstruiert. Um die Gleichungen zu erfüllen, ist eine negative Energiedichte erforderlich, welche auch als exotische Materie bezeichnet wird.
> 
> Da der Alcubierr'sche Antrieb zusätzlich etwa zehn Milliarden mal mehr exotische Materie benötigt, als das sichtbare Universum insgesamt an normaler Materie besitzt, wurde er von Van den Broeck dementsprechend verbessert. Dazu schloss er die Alcubierre'sche Warp-Blase um zwei weitere Blasen herum. Seine Rechnungen zeigten, dass sich der Bedarf an exotischer Materie dadurch zwar nicht aufhebt, aber zumindest auf einige Sonnenmassen reduziert wird. Die äußere Blase, also die eigentliche Alcubierre-Warp-Blase, wird dabei als sehr klein (R = 3 · 10−15 m) angesetzt. Die innerste Blase besitzt dafür jedoch eine Oberfläche, die einer Blase von 200 m Durchmesser entspricht. Diese scheinbare Diskrepanz wird durch die vierdimensionale Geometrie ermöglicht. Die Materiedichte ist bei beiden Antrieben jedoch so hoch, wie die Materiedichte des Universums kurz nach dem Urknall gewesen ist. Alcubierre und Broeck gingen von einer vorher ungekrümmten Raumzeit aus. Ist die Raumzeit hingegen gekrümmt, so genügen nach Sergei Krasnikov bereits 10 kg exotischer Materie, um solch ein System aus Warp-Blasen zu erzeugen. Durch weitere Modifikation der Van-Den-Broeck-Metrik gelang es Krasnikov, die notwendige Menge an exotischer Materie auf einige Milligramm zu reduzieren.
> 
> ...


Quelle: Warp-Antrieb – Wikipedia

Der wird wohl ein Traum von SciFi Fans bleiben.


----------



## Threshold (13. September 2019)

Schon lustig. Sie haben sich was gebastelt, damit es passt.


----------



## compisucher (13. September 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Venus hat eine Oberflächentemperatur von 450 Grad und 90 Bar Druck. Der Planet ist sicher kein Maßstab für Wasserdampf.
> Ich gehe sowieso davon aus, dass Erde und Venus einen gemeinsamen Anfang hatten. Also beide bekamen Wasser von außen. Die Erde konnte dadurch ihre CO2 Atmosphäre auswaschen und zu dem werden, was sie heute ist.
> Die Venus hatte Pech, da sie eben das Stück näher an der Sonne ist. Die Sonne hat das Wasser weggeblasen und übrig blieb eben nur CO2.



Na, ist ja in dem kurzen Artikel so beschrieben.
Die Venus hatte wohl ähnliche Wasserdampfmassen wie die Erde und durch den Treibhauseffekt den Wasserdampf verloren.
Die ursprüngliche Darstellung der Venus als Urwaldplanet in der Literatur könnte sogar ein Körnchen Wahrheit haben - nur ohne Pflanzen , da die Venus wohl noch vor Mrd. Jahren wohl eine wasserdampfgesättigte Atmosphäre hatte.
Mutmaßlich sogar mit hohem Sauerstoffanteil, anders wäre die starke Oxydation der Oberfläche auch gar nicht erklärbar.
Sonnensystem: War die Venus frueher lebensfreundlich? - Spektrum der Wissenschaft
Venus war ein bewohnbarer Planet wie die Erde
Die Sonne ist da nicht ein Mal das Maßgebliche, sondern evtl. das fehlende Magnetfeld...
Venus - Atmosphaere | astropage.eu





Threshold schrieb:


> Und wieso sich die Venus anders herum dreht als alle anderen Planten ist bis heute unbekannt.
> Abgesehen davon müsste auch geklärt werden, ob die Supererde dort entstanden ist, wo sie heute zu sehen ist. Sie kann dichter am Stern entstanden sein und dann nach außen gewandert sein.
> Ebenso interessant zu erklären ist, wieso ein so großer Planet entstanden ist und nicht mehrere, die kleiner sind.


Man mutmaßt ja einen großen Asteroideneinschlag, bewiesen ist gar nix.
Es würde aber zum Chaos vor ca. 4,5 Mrd. Jahren passen.
Jupiter fährt mutmaßlich einmal durch System (Saturn mutmaßlich auch), erde kollidiert mit einem marsgroßen Protoplaneten (Supererdeverhinderungsimpact ???) 
und der Rest trifft "zufällig" die Venus - wie auch immer, so oder so ähnlich könnte es gewesen sein.

Interessant ist das System "Trappist" in diesem Zusammenhang:
Trappist-1 – Wikipedia
Es gibt die Theorie, dass sich entweder eine Supererde ca. in der äquivalenten Erdbahn bildet oder eben einige kleinere Planeten wie bei uns oder im System Trappist.
Bei Trappist fehlt aber ein wesentliches Moment, ein großer Gasplanet, der mit dem Transit in die Nähe zum potentiellen Entstehungort einer Supererde verhindert




Threshold schrieb:


> Gibt es dazu eine Studie? Ich weiß nicht, wie schnell sich der Mond gedreht hat. Man nimmt an, dass sich die Erde zum damaligen Zeitpunkt mit 8 Stunden pro Tag gedreht hat.
> Der Mond muss sich sehr schnell in eine gebundene Rotation eingegliedert haben, denn er muss noch flüssig gewesen sein als das passiert ist, denn sonst sähen Vorderseite und Rückseite des Mondes nicht so unterschiedlich aus.



Mond war auch schnell, aber nicht quantitativ in der Literatur benannt.
Ob er noch dabei flüssig gewesen war? Der verlinkte Artikel deutet darauf hin, dass die Kruste oberflächlich schon fest war.
Welt der Physik: Warum wir immer nur eine Seite des Mondes sehen
Die Mare auf der erdzugewandten Seite sind wohl auf Gezeitenvulkanismus zurückzuführen.




Threshold schrieb:


> Gibt es Informationen über die Oberflächentemperatur? Über die Zusammensetzung? Da muss ja noch mehr sein als nur Wasserdampf.


Nein
https://www.weltderphysik.de/gebiet...n-der-atmosphaere-eines-exoplaneten-entdeckt/



Threshold schrieb:


> Eben. Gerade weil der Planet nah an seinem Stern sein muss, kriegt er die volle Wucht ab und dann wird die Atmosphäre des Planeten regelmäßig weggeblasen.


Nee, die Flares dürften relativ wenig Einfluss auf welche Atmosphäre auch immer haben.
Der Sonnenwind, der auf die Venus trifft, dürfte grob 20 x stärker sein, als die Flares von dieser kleinen roten Sonne.
Die Strahlung aber dürfte tödlich sein, außer diese "Supererde" hätte ein Magnetfeld, DANN sähe es sehr gut für Leben aus...


----------



## RyzA (13. September 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Die Strahlung aber dürfte tödlich sein, außer diese "Supererde" hätte ein Magnetfeld, DANN sähe es sehr gut für Leben aus...


Dann müßte sie wohl einen (flüssigen) und rotierenden Eisenkern haben.


----------



## compisucher (13. September 2019)

Ach so, Warp-Antrieb:
Wir wissen nicht, was die technische Entwicklung in den nächsten 10.000 Jahren noch so bringen mag, insofern Spekulatius.

Ich selbst favorisiere die Thematik im Zusammenhang der Inflation und die Denkesweise, dass dunkle Energie und Materie "von außen" in unser Universum eingedrungen ist.

Wenn dem so wäre, wäre das Universum in einem "Superraum" eingebettet,d er definitiv "überlichtschnelle Eigenschaften" hat - sonst hätte die Inflation nicht gefunzt.

Insofern braucht es nur ein technisches "Loch" oder "Zugang" zum Superraum un die Möglichkeit, diesen zu bereisen und wieder heil in unser Universum zurückzukehren - eigentlich ganz einfach 


Eine technische Alien-Population, die uns 50.000 Jahre voraus ist, wäre sicherlich in der Lage, 

abermillionen Nano-Sonden mit Railguns auf ein 1/2 der LG zu beschleunigen und innerhalb von den genanten 50.000 Jahren alles Untersuchenswerte (aus deren Perspektive) in der Galaxis näher zu beleuchten.

Aliens, die ein "Problem" haben und 50.000 Jahre techn. voraus sind, mögen es mit Generationenraumschiffe und/oder Kyrothechnik versuchen.

Selbst wenn die dann nur geringe Speed erzielen, dürften die alles innerhalb von 500-1000 LJ abgeklappert haben, stellt sich die Frage ob wir in deren Radius sind... 

Nur glaube ich nicht, das wir besonders glücklich sein werden, wenn Aliens mit einem "Problem" eines Tages mit einem Generationenraumschiff vor unserer Haustür stehen.


----------



## compisucher (13. September 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dann müßte sie wohl einen (flüssigen) und rotierenden Eisenkern haben.



Spricht ja erst mal nix dagegen, selbst der Jupiter erzeugt mehr Wärme als er von außen empfängt (wenn auch mit anderen Mechanismen) und hat ein gewaltiges Magnetfeld.

In dieser Rotationsebene, der angenommenen Masse der Supererde und der mutmaßlichen Zusammensetzung würde es uns eher wundern, wenn dieser Planet kein Magnetfeld hätte.


----------



## sauerkraut4tw (13. September 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ach so, Warp-Antrieb:
> Wir wissen nicht, was die technische Entwicklung in den nächsten 10.000 Jahren noch so bringen mag, insofern Spekulatius.
> 
> Ich selbst favorisiere die Thematik im Zusammenhang der Inflation und die Denkesweise, dass dunkle Energie und Materie "von außen" in unser Universum eingedrungen ist.
> ...




Ich habe mich noch nicht wirklich intensiv damit auseinander gesetzt, was das Universum darstellt, und was davor/dahinter steckt (dein Superraum). Kann alles so sein. Oder ganz anders.

Die Dimensionen, eine Alienrasse hätte 50.000 Jahre technischen Vorsprung zu unserer, sehe ich anders. Denn ich würde eher von Millionen bis Milliarden Jahren Unterschied ausgehen. Sieht man doch anhand unserer Erde, was alles passiert ist. Stellt euch vor, aus den Dinosauriern wäre intelligentes Leben entstanden. Ein Raptor, der Feuer selbst entzündet und Werkzeuge/Fallen nutzt für Beute. Das wären ca. 60.000.000 Jahre Vorsprung zu uns Menschen. Naja, wie dem auch sei, ich glaube (glauben heißt nicht wissen  ), dass es mit den physikalischen Möglichkeiten die uns als "Organismen" zur Verfügung stehen, und somit auch anderen außerirdischen Organismen, das alles mit der Streckenüberbrückung zwischen Galaxien / Sternensystemen nicht möglich ist. Nicht zu unseren Lebzeiten. Leider. 

Falls uns doch mal eine so hochentwickelte Rasse besucht, glaube ich auch nicht, dass die uns feindlich gesinnt sind. Denn was hat unsere Erde schon zu bieten, was es an Resourcen nicht auch auf anderen unendlich vorhandenen Planeten gibt? Finde das alles faszinierend. Und wenn sie es feindlich meinen, merkt man vom folgenden Tod wahrscheinlich nicht viel.

Edit: 
Ich finde als Roman die Bücher von Andreas Brandhorst ganz interessant, was diese Sci-Fi Themen angeht. Habe "Das Schiff" gelesen, und finde das dort schon ziemlich realistisch dargestellt, wie es in einigen tausend Jahren auf der Erde aussehen könnte.


----------



## compisucher (13. September 2019)

Das war natürlich nur ein Beispiel, das mit den 50.000 Jahren.
Je größer die zeitliche Distanz ist und die entsprechende Rasse sich tatsächlich techn. weiterentwickelt, um so krasser dürfte der Unterschied sein.
Da ist der Fantasie praktisch keine Grenze gesetzt.
Unbedarft davon ist jedoch die räumliche Distanz, gäbe es nix wie Superraum, Warp u. dgl., bleibt auch der Rasse mit 50 Mio. Jahre Vorsprung nix anderes übrig, als mit max. LG durch das all zu schippern.


----------



## Threshold (13. September 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Na, ist ja in dem kurzen Artikel so beschrieben.
> Die Venus hatte wohl ähnliche Wasserdampfmassen wie die Erde und durch den Treibhauseffekt den Wasserdampf verloren.
> Die ursprüngliche Darstellung der Venus als Urwaldplanet in der Literatur könnte sogar ein Körnchen Wahrheit haben - nur ohne Pflanzen , da die Venus wohl noch vor Mrd. Jahren wohl eine wasserdampfgesättigte Atmosphäre hatte.
> Mutmaßlich sogar mit hohem Sauerstoffanteil, anders wäre die starke Oxydation der Oberfläche auch gar nicht erklärbar.
> ...



Na ja, Urwaldplanet suggeriert, dass Leben entstanden sein muss. Auf der Erde hat es rund 1 Milliarde Jahre gedauert, bis mal ein Einzeller entstanden ist. Vom Mehrzellern oder gar Bäumen ist da nicht die Rede.
Durch die Steigerung der Strahlungsleistung der Sonne hat sich das meiner Meinung nach aber schon innerhalb der erste Milliarde erledigt mit der Venus.



compisucher schrieb:


> Man mutmaßt ja einen großen Asteroideneinschlag, bewiesen ist gar nix.
> Es würde aber zum Chaos vor ca. 4,5 Mrd. Jahren passen.
> Jupiter fährt mutmaßlich einmal durch System (Saturn mutmaßlich auch), erde kollidiert mit einem marsgroßen Protoplaneten (Supererdeverhinderungsimpact ???)
> und der Rest trifft "zufällig" die Venus - wie auch immer, so oder so ähnlich könnte es gewesen sein.



Jupiter ist ja zur Sonne gewandert und wurde vom Saturn wieder herausgezogen. Die Venus hat Jupiter auf keinen Fall getroffen, denn sonst wäre sie nicht mehr da.
Vielleicht hat Jupiter die Venus umgedreht und daher dreht sie sich anders herum. Ich wüsste jedenfalls nichts, was in der Lage ist, den Drehimpuls eines Planeten einfach mal umzukehren.
Der Uranus soll ja deswegen auf der Seite liegen, weil Neptun über ihn "drüber" gesprungen ist.
Aber die Computermodell sind da echt sehr anfällig. Nach den Computermodellen dürfte es den Mars eigentlich gar nicht geben.
Wobei ich eh nicht glaube, dass man tatsächlich mal eine Theorie hat, die sich wirkliche belegen lässt. Es ist eben so lange her und niemand war dabei.



compisucher schrieb:


> Mond war auch schnell, aber nicht quantitativ in der Literatur benannt.
> Ob er noch dabei flüssig gewesen war? Der verlinkte Artikel deutet darauf hin, dass die Kruste oberflächlich schon fest war.
> Welt der Physik: Warum wir immer nur eine Seite des Mondes sehen
> Die Mare auf der erdzugewandten Seite sind wohl auf Gezeitenvulkanismus zurückzuführen.



Keine Ahnung, ob es mal Vulkanismus auf dem Mond gab. Vermutlich schon, aber eben nicht weil der Mond einen flüssigen Kern hatte, sondern schlicht deswegen, weil er von der Erde durchgeknetet wurde.



compisucher schrieb:


> Nee, die Flares dürften relativ wenig Einfluss auf welche Atmosphäre auch immer haben.
> Der Sonnenwind, der auf die Venus trifft, dürfte grob 20 x stärker sein, als die Flares von dieser kleinen roten Sonne.
> Die Strahlung aber dürfte tödlich sein, außer diese "Supererde" hätte ein Magnetfeld, DANN sähe es sehr gut für Leben aus...



Frag mal den Merkur, was der davon hält. Dessen Oberfläche ist weg. Nimmt man den Kern als Maßstab, müsste Merkur eigentlich größer sein. Ist er aber nicht.
Vermutlich hat die Sonne alles weggeblasen und macht das auch heute noch.



RyzA schrieb:


> Dann müßte sie wohl einen (flüssigen) und rotierenden Eisenkern haben.



Für ein dauerhaftes Magnetfeld brauchst du einen festen Kern und einen flüssigen Mantel. Das ist dann Elektromagnetismus wie wir das von der Schule her kennen.
Die Venus hat das nicht. 
Dafür gibt es wieder die Theorie des Mondes. Der Mond sorgt dafür, dass die Erde im Inneren nicht abkühlt und daher kann die Erde ein Magnetfeld erzeugen. Ohne Mond wäre die Erde schon lange erstarrt. 



compisucher schrieb:


> Ich selbst favorisiere die Thematik im Zusammenhang der Inflation und die Denkesweise, dass dunkle Energie und Materie "von außen" in unser Universum eingedrungen ist.



Na, das halte ich aber für sehr weit hergeholt. 
Universum bedeutet ja, dass da eben nichts mehr ist, es gibt nur das eine.
Was soll also "außerhalb" des Universums sein? Weitere Universen?



compisucher schrieb:


> Aliens, die ein "Problem" haben und 50.000 Jahre techn. voraus sind, mögen es mit Generationenraumschiffe und/oder Kyrothechnik versuchen.



Ein Generationenschiff brauchst du ja nur, wenn du deinen Planeten aufgeben musst. Denn sonst würde man ihn nicht verlassen.
Und dann musst du ein Ziel haben, das du ansteuern kannst. Du kannst ja nicht einfach mal so losfliegen und hoffen, dass du nach 1 Million Jahre was gefunden hast.



sauerkraut4tw schrieb:


> Falls uns doch mal eine so hochentwickelte Rasse besucht, glaube ich auch nicht, dass die uns feindlich gesinnt sind. Denn was hat unsere Erde schon zu bieten, was es an Resourcen nicht auch auf anderen unendlich vorhandenen Planeten gibt? Finde das alles faszinierend. Und wenn sie es feindlich meinen, merkt man vom folgenden Tod wahrscheinlich nicht viel.



Kommt ja immer drauf an. Es gibt genug Kometen, die Wasser enthalten. Wieso also versuchen einen Planeten einzunehmen, auf denen es welche gibt, die sich wehren?
Ebenso ist der Asteroiden Gürtel voll mit Ressourcen. Den kann man problemlos abernten und dann weiter ziehen.
Ich bin eh der Meinung, dass sich ein Generationenschiff keinen militärischen Konflikt leisten kann.



compisucher schrieb:


> Das war natürlich nur ein Beispiel, das mit den 50.000 Jahren.
> Je größer die zeitliche Distanz ist und die entsprechende Rasse sich tatsächlich techn. weiterentwickelt, um so krasser dürfte der Unterschied sein.
> Da ist der Fantasie praktisch keine Grenze gesetzt.
> Unbedarft davon ist jedoch die räumliche Distanz, gäbe es nix wie Superraum, Warp u. dgl., bleibt auch der Rasse mit 50 Mio. Jahre Vorsprung nix anderes übrig, als mit max. LG durch das all zu schippern.



Tja, aber gibt es überhaupt Aliens, die technisch weiter sind als wir?
Gibt es überhaupt schon mehr als Einzeller in den Weiten des Alls?
Immerhin braucht es, bis ein Stern genug Metallizität hat, damit überhaupt Gesteinsplaneten entstehen können.
Dann brauchst du ein stabiles System. Stabil über Milliarden von Jahren.
Man stelle sich vor, ein anderer Stern wäre durch das Sonnensystem gewandert. Oder in regelmäßigen Abständen haut der Stern mal was Großes in den Raum.
Und die meisten Sternsysteme sind eh Doppel oder Mehrfachsysteme.


----------



## Adi1 (13. September 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Es gibt ja die Einstein Rosen Brücke. Ein Gebilde, das die allgemeine Relativitätstheorie voraussagt, bisher aber noch nicht entdeckt wurde.
> Allerdings wüsste ich nicht, wie man das nutzen könnte.



Nicht alles was man theoretisch beschreiben kann,

existiert auch.


----------



## Threshold (13. September 2019)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Nicht alles was man theoretisch beschreiben kann,
> 
> existiert auch.



Gravitationswellen waren auch anfangs eine Lachnummer, weil man niemals dachte, dafür passende Geräte entwickeln zu können, die das messen können.
Hat aber geklappt. 
Das ist wie mit der Hawking Strahlung. Theoretisch möglich, praktisch nicht messbar.


----------



## RyzA (14. September 2019)

"2000 QW7": Grosser Asteroid fliegt an der Erde vorbei | GMX


----------



## Adi1 (14. September 2019)

sauerkraut4tw schrieb:


> Falls uns doch mal eine so hochentwickelte Rasse besucht, glaube ich auch nicht, dass die uns feindlich gesinnt sind. Denn was hat unsere Erde schon zu bieten, was es an Resourcen nicht auch auf anderen unendlich vorhandenen Planeten gibt?



Aus Gaudi werden die sicherlich nicht so ein hohes Risiko eingehen.

Wenn denen die Bedingungen hier passen, dann nehmen sie diesen Planeten in Besitz.
Die rd. 8 Mrd. Primitivlinge hier wären dann überflüssig. 

Ich möchte nicht unbedingt von solch einer Zivilisation "entdeckt" werden.

Den indigenen Völkern Amerikas haben die Entdecker jedenfalls nichts Gutes gebracht.


----------



## RyzA (14. September 2019)

Wenn feindliche Aliens unseren Planeten übernehmen wollen, einfach die "Wildecker Herzbuben" laut abspielen, dann sind sie ganz schnell wieder weg.


----------



## Adi1 (14. September 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn feindliche Aliens unseren Planeten übernehmen wollen, einfach die "Wildecker Herzbuben" laut abspielen, dann sind sie ganz schnell wieder weg.



Meinst du wirklich,
die lassen sich von einem solch geistlosen Gedudel abschrecken?


----------



## RyzA (14. September 2019)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Meinst du wirklich,
> die lassen sich von einem solch geistlosen Gedudel abschrecken?


Gibt es etwas schlimmeres? Mir fällt nichts ein.


----------



## Adi1 (14. September 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Gibt es etwas schlimmeres? Mir fällt nichts ein.



Helene Fischer vlt. ?


----------



## Threshold (14. September 2019)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Aus Gaudi werden die sicherlich nicht so ein hohes Risiko eingehen.
> 
> Wenn denen die Bedingungen hier passen, dann nehmen sie diesen Planeten in Besitz.
> Die rd. 8 Mrd. Primitivlinge hier wären dann überflüssig.
> ...



Die Völker Amerikas konnten sich auch nicht verteidigen.
Wir können das.
Und wenn ein Generationenschiff angerauscht kommt, wird man das merken. Und mit was wollen die denn angreifen? Denkst du, dass die im Hangar mehrere Tausend Jäger haben?
Du hast zu viel Roland Emmerich geguckt. 
Aliens werden genauso empfindlich sein wie wir. Die können es sich nicht leisten, dass ihr Generationenschiff beschädigt wird. Das könnte zum Untergang ihrer Art führen.


----------



## Adi1 (14. September 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Völker Amerikas konnten sich auch nicht verteidigen.
> Wir können das.
> Und wenn ein Generationenschiff angerauscht kommt, wird man das merken. Und mit was wollen die denn angreifen? Denkst du, dass die im Hangar mehrere Tausend Jäger haben?
> Du hast zu viel Roland Emmerich geguckt.



Unsinn,

wenn die herkommen, sind sie uns in jeder Hinsicht technologisch überlegen.

Oder glaubst du wirklich daran,

wir könnten mit unseren lächerlichen Kampfjets etwas dagegen unternehmen ?

Wer hat denn soviele Filme geguckt?


----------



## Threshold (14. September 2019)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Unsinn,
> 
> wenn die herkommen, sind sie uns in jeder Hinsicht technologisch überlegen.
> 
> ...



Was wollen die denn machen? Atombomben werfen? Das geht nicht. Die Erde wäre verseucht.
Sie müssten also kommen und es Mann gegen Mann ausfechten.
Und wie viele Kampfflugzeuge gibt es auf der Erde? Denkst du echt, dass wenn ein paar Außerirdische mit ihren Laserwaffen angerückt kommen, dass du die nicht mit klassischen Partikelwaffen abknallen kannst?
Schutzschilde gibt es nur bei Star Trek. Die Raumschiffe müssten also stark gepanzert sein. Das geht aber nicht, weil jedes Gramm zuviel Energie kostet.
Auch ein Außerirdischer kocht mit Wasser und ist anfällig für Bomben, Kugel, Feuer, Raketen usw.
General Custer wurde von den Indianern platt gemacht.


----------



## RyzA (14. September 2019)

In BSG gibt es auch nur Projektilwaffen.


----------



## Threshold (14. September 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> In BSG gibt es auch nur Projektilwaffen.



Und die sind realistischer. Apollo hat die Viper einfach umgedreht und gefeuert. Was physikalisch korrekt ist.
Captain Kirk musste immer eine Kurve fliegen um feuern zu können. Dämlicher Idiot. 

Hätte Captain Janeway die Schrotflinte gehabt, die Hicks bei Aliens 2 hatte, können sich die Borg ihr Körperschutzschild sonstwo hin stecken.


----------



## sauerkraut4tw (15. September 2019)

Ich wage zu bedenken, dass wenn eine Alienrasse es bis hierhin schafft, ebendiese für alle vorstellbaren Eventualitäten gewappnet sein werden. Ich denke auch, dass es Dinge gibt, die bisher noch garnicht in unserer Vorstellungskraft liegen, was z.B. Waffensysteme angeht.

Dann wird halt kurzer Hand aus sicherer Entfernung zur Erde ein unheilbarer Zombie-Virus auf uns Erdlinge abgelassen 

Aber im ernst, meine Meinung war ja von vornherein, dass es für ähnliche Organismen wie wir, und was wir für Aliens halten könnten, keine physikalische Möglichkeit der Überbrückung so vieler Lichtjahre gibt. Auch Mehrgenerationen Raumschiffe ändern daran nichts.


----------



## Threshold (15. September 2019)

sauerkraut4tw schrieb:


> Aber im ernst, meine Meinung war ja von vornherein, dass es für ähnliche Organismen wie wir, und was wir für Aliens halten könnten, keine physikalische Möglichkeit der Überbrückung so vieler Lichtjahre gibt. Auch Mehrgenerationen Raumschiffe ändern daran nichts.



Aliens, die technisch so weit entwickelt sind wie wir, können uns nicht unähnlich sein.
Auch ein Alien braucht Hände und Finger, um was bauen zu können.
Ebenso werden sie mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit Sauerstoffatmer sein, eben weil die Oxidation die größte Energiemenge erzeugt. Nicht ohne Grund ist das Leben auf der Erde explodiert, als es freien Sauerstoff gab. Wer Sauerstoff atmet wird auch auf flüssiges Wasser angewiesen sein.
Und wer Sauerstoff atmet, Wasser braucht, wird ebenfalls in dem Temperaturfenster leben wie wir es tun.
Auch ein Alien hat Angst vor Feuer.


----------



## sauerkraut4tw (15. September 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aliens, die technisch so weit entwickelt sind wie wir, können uns nicht unähnlich sein.



Falls die technisch so weit entwickelt sind wie wir und möglicherweise Ähnlichkeiten mit uns aufweisen, sind sie allerdings auch nicht in der Lage uns zu erreichen


----------



## RyzA (15. September 2019)

Ich denke wenn sie uns ähnlich sind, aber von der technischen Entwicklung z.B. 1000 Jahre (oder weniger) weiter, wären sie vielleicht in der Lage dazu.

Man muß sich nur mal vor Augen halten was der Mensch für einen Sprung seit dem Anfang des 20. Jahrhunderts gemacht hat.
Damals hat man es auch noch nicht für möglich gehalten auf dem Mond zu landen.
Seit der Entdeckung und Nutzung der Elektrizität im Zusammenspiel mit der Industrialisierung, hat sich die Menschheit rasant technisch weiter entwickelt.
Hätte man jemand Anfang des 20. Jahrhunderts erzählt was es heute alles gibt, hätte der einen den Vogel gezeigt.


----------



## Threshold (15. September 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Man muß sich nur mal vor Augen halten was der Mensch für einen Sprung seit dem Anfang des 20. Jahrhunderts gemacht hat.
> Damals hat man es auch noch nicht für möglich gehalten auf dem Mond zu landen.
> Seit der Entdeckung und Nutzung der Elektrizität im Zusammenspiel mit der Industrialisierung, hat sich die Menschheit rasant technisch weiter entwickelt.
> Hätte man jemand Anfang des 20. Jahrhunderts erzählt was es heute alles gibt, hätte der einen den Vogel gezeigt.



Man stelle sich vor, damals als die alten Griechen das erste Mal wirklich geforscht haben und es so weiter ging, also ganz ohne Religion. Wer weiß, wie weit wir dann 2500 Jahre später wären.
Das Problem ist halt, dass die Konflikte auf der Erde nicht weniger werden und dass das dazu führen könnte, dass die Entwicklung stagniert. 
Schon jetzt verzögert sich das James Webb Teleskop. Eine erneute Landung aufm Mond wäre heute deutlich teurer als noch in den 70er. 
Ganz zu schweigen von einer bemannte Mission zum Mars.
Das wird gewaltiger Mengen an Geld und Ressourcen verschlingen und es werden Kritiker kommen, die das Geld lieber auf der Erde investieren wollen.


----------



## compisucher (16. September 2019)

sauerkraut4tw schrieb:


> Falls die technisch so weit entwickelt sind wie wir und möglicherweise Ähnlichkeiten mit uns aufweisen, sind sie allerdings auch nicht in der Lage uns zu erreichen



Da wäre ich mir nicht wirklich sicher... 


Im Rahmen meiner Kontakte zur TUM (primär im Architektur/Bauingenieuerswesen) hatte ich mehrfach Gelegenheit z. B. mit Herrn Prof. Walter persönlich zu sprechen und hatte Gelegenheit, 
auch (interne) Vortragsreihen zu diesem Thema zu besuchen.

Recht unisono wird von den meisten Wissenschaftlern die Wahrscheinlichkeit, technische entwickeltes, extraterristisches Leben in unserer Galaxis anzutreffen als relativ gering angesehen.
Hauptargument ist die geringe Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass diese Aliens ausgerechnet zeitgleich mit uns existieren.

Die Milchstraße ist grob 13 Mrd. Jahre alt und nach dem "abbrennen" der ersten Sternengenerationen (notwendig zur Anreicherung schwerer Elemente) besteht die Möglichkeit, das sich seit grob 9-10 Mrd. Jahren leben entwickeln kann.
Viele Sterne, gerade rote Zwerge mit hohem oder sehr hohem Metallgehalt im Spektrum und einem geschätzten alter von über 10 Mrd. Jahren bezeugen dies.
Unsere Sonne ist mit knapp unter 5 Mrd. Jahren relativ jung.
Sprich es besteht die Möglichkeit, dass es bereits technische Zivilisationen gab als unser Sonnensystem gerade mal 1-2 Mrd. Jahre alt war.

Somit herrscht in diesen Kreisen, zu denen ich rudimentär Zugang habe, die Überzeugung, dass Leben an und für sich keine Seltenheit in der Galaxis ist, 
zeitgleiche, technische Zivilisationen in unserem Sinne in einem Entwicklungs-Zeitkorridor von +/- 25.000 Jahren werden aber gerade mal auf ein (nur wir) oder zwei gemutmaßt.

Geradezu gefürchtet werden mögliche Zivilisationen, die deutlich älter und noch existent sind.
Hawking hat mit seiner Narrenfreiheit letztlich nur das zum Ausdruck gebracht, was in diesen Kreisen diskutiert wird aber eben keine wissenschaftlich nachweisbare Basis hat.

Da darf ich jenen Ex-Astronauten zitieren, der derzeit in Stuttgart tätig ist:
Wenn jemals Aliens zu uns kommen würden, die technologisch  deutlich vor uns liegen, möchte ich dies nicht mehr erleben.

Aber zurück zu den Optionen:

Immerhin gäbe es das Szenario, dass sich die Umweltbedingungen (durch was auch immer) im Sonnensystem der gleich entwickelten Alienrasse derart verschlechtern, dass diese vor der Entscheidung stehen könnten,
dem Schicksal ins Auge zu sehen und unter zu gehen oder einen Neustart irgendwo anders (bei uns) zu suchen.

Ein Generationenschiff könnte z. B. auch unter Ausnutzung eine Kleinplaneten gebaut werden.

Ein Plutoid wie z. B.  Makemake oder Sedna mit ca. 1000 km Durchmesser könnte für mehrere Millionen Aliens über hunderttausende von Jahren ausreichend Rohstoffe bieten.

Selbst mit sehr schubschwachen Ionentriebwerken könnten selbst wir schon heute innerhalb von 100-200 Jahren so einen großen Körper auf Fluchtgeschwindigkeit aus dem Sonnensystem bringen.

Ob so eine Mission letztendlich dann Erfolg hätte, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.

Mutmaßlich wüssten weder wir noch irgendwelche Aliens, was mit der Besatzung bzw. deren Nachkommen nach mehreren 10.000 Jahren Flugzeit passieren wird.



Ein weiteres Szenario ist das, dass automatische Nanosonden losgeschickt wurden

Gut wäre keine Begegnung der III. Art, aber es ist eine sehr preisgünstige und vor allen im Nahbereich bis 50 LJ effektive Sondierung der interstellaren Umgebung mit relativ hohem Erfolg auf Feedback der Sonden nach Hause 
und das in einem überschaubaren Zeitraum.


In Bezug zu oben, sollten Aliens über eine weit fortgeschrittene Technik verfügen (z. B. hoch kommerzielle Nutzung von Kernfusion oder gar Antimaterietechnologie), aus der näheren Umgebung kommen und selbst unterlichtschnell innerhalb von wenigen Jahrzehnten persönlich die Distanzen überwinden können, würde auch ich das Ereignis als kritisch betrachten.


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> In Bezug zu oben, sollten Aliens über eine weit fortgeschrittene Technik verfügen (z. B. hoch kommerzielle Nutzung von Kernfusion oder gar Antimaterietechnologie), aus der näheren Umgebung kommen und selbst unterlichtschnell innerhalb von wenigen Jahrzehnten persönlich die Distanzen überwinden können, würde auch ich das Ereignis als kritisch betrachten.



Antimaterietechnologie?
Wie soll die denn aussehen?


----------



## compisucher (16. September 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Antimaterietechnologie?
> Wie soll die denn aussehen?



Natürlich rein spekulativ.

Wie du sicherlich selber weisst, können wir gerade mal ein paar Anti-Teilchen einfangen und Grundlagenforschung betreiben.

Ob wir technisch jemals so weit sein werden, Anti-Teilchen kommerziell zu erzeugen und gar als Treibstoff zu lagern und noch erfolgreich damit einen Antrieb betreiben zu können - hochspekulativ und mit sehr vielen Fragezeichen versehen.

Wie das dann in 25.000 oder 50.000 Jahren oder bei einer Alien-Tech. aussehen wird = keine Ahnung, es liegt im Bereich des technisch Vorstellbaren mit gigantischen Hürden.

Aber letztlich egal, selbst Aliens, die einen funktionierenden interstellaren Kernfusionsantrieb hätten, wären uns um Jahrhunderte voraus - und das reicht dann schon...


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Wie du sicherlich selber weisst, können wir gerade mal ein paar Anti-Teilchen einfangen und Grundlagenforschung betreiben.



Ich hab gelesen, dass man im Cern es geschafft hat, ein paar Anti Wasserstoff Atome zu erzeugen. 
Allerdings war der Aufwand an Energie dafür gewaltig.



compisucher schrieb:


> Ob wir technisch jemals so weit sein werden, Anti-Teilchen kommerziell zu erzeugen und gar als Treibstoff zu lagern und noch erfolgreich damit einen Antrieb betreiben zu können - hochspekulativ und mit sehr vielen Fragezeichen versehen.



Das Problem ist, dass du ja Anti Materie erst mal erzeugen musst. Dafür brauchst du Energie und wenn du die Anti Materie wieder zerstrahlen lässt, kriegst du eben nur die Energie raus, die du vorher reingesteckt hast.
Wie willst du daraus was entwickeln, was sich wirtschaftlich lohnt?
Dann doch eher Fusionsantrieb. Wobei Fusion ja auch ein Fass ohne Boden ist, wie ITER ja gerade zeigt.



compisucher schrieb:


> Wie das dann in 25.000 oder 50.000 Jahren oder bei einer Alien-Tech. aussehen wird = keine Ahnung, es liegt im Bereich des technisch Vorstellbaren mit gigantischen Hürden.
> 
> Aber letztlich egal, selbst Aliens, die einen funktionierenden interstellaren Kernfusionsantrieb hätten, wären uns um Jahrhunderte voraus - und das reicht dann schon...



Vorstellbar vielleicht. Und sicher, vor 100 Jahren hat man sich ein Smartphone niemals vorstellen können.
Schon in den 80ern war das Utopie, wie auch das Internet.
Was hatte Marty McFly in der Zukunft 2015 gehabt? Die komischen Nike Treter und der Hit war das Faxgerät. 
Aber Doc Brown hatte sein Auto auf Fusion umgerüstet. 

Aber egal was wir noch erfinden und entwickeln, ein riesen Sprung sehe ich da nicht.
Willst du die Erde verlassen, brauchst du immer noch einen chemischen Antrieb. Was besseres gibt es nicht. 
Chemische Energie ist halt einfacher zu handhaben als nukleare Energie.


----------



## compisucher (16. September 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass du ja Anti Materie erst mal erzeugen musst. Dafür brauchst du Energie und wenn du die Anti Materie wieder zerstrahlen lässt, kriegst du eben nur die Energie raus, die du vorher reingesteckt hast.
> Wie willst du daraus was entwickeln, was sich wirtschaftlich lohnt?
> Dann doch eher Fusionsantrieb. Wobei Fusion ja auch ein Fass ohne Boden ist, wie ITER ja gerade zeigt.


Wenn man so will, die Krux a la Wasserstoffbrennzellen.
Letztlich braucht es im Weltraum eben irgendeinen Treibstoff, der genug Energie hat, um möglichst schnell, möglichst weit zu kommen.
Von der "Lagerung" von Antimanterie mal ganz abgesehen.
Eine wirtschaftliche Herstellung von Antimaterie sehe ich derzeit auch nicht, wenn die Not vorhanden sein würde und es eine technisch mögliche Option wäre, möglicht schnell ein paar LJ zu überbrücken, scheißen vielleicht auch Aliens auf die Wirtschaftlichkeit.



Threshold schrieb:


> Willst du die Erde verlassen, brauchst du immer noch einen chemischen Antrieb. Was besseres gibt es nicht.
> Chemische Energie ist halt einfacher zu handhaben als nukleare Energie.



Ja, mit einem Nuklearantrieb durch die Atmosphäre zu düsen, wäre maximal die 2. beste Wahl... ^^

Aber ich denke, zumindest künftige bemannte Raumexpeditionen werden wohl eher vom Mond oder aus dessen Umlaufbahn gestartet.

Am Anfang wird es mühevoll sein, tausende von Tonnen Baumaterial auf den Mond zu schaffen, aber irgendwann könnte man aus den Rohstoffen dort oben direkt etwas herstellen.

Keine Ahnung, wie lange es dauern wird, aber ich denke wir reden hier über Jahrzehnte oder gar Jahrhunderte, bis auf dem Mond so eine Art Weltraumbahnhof existiert.

Für das dann noch verbleibende "Frachtgut Mensch" wird sich Musk  + Co.  dann sicherlich noch eine rentable Transportmöglichkeit einfallen lassen... 

Und wie geschrieben, so lange keine Not da sein wird, wird sich der menschliche Bewegungsradius maximal auf das Sonnensystem beschränken.


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Wenn man so will, die Krux a la Wasserstoffbrennzellen.
> Letztlich braucht es im Weltraum eben irgendeinen Treibstoff, der genug Energie hat, um möglichst schnell, möglichst weit zu kommen.
> Von der "Lagerung" von Antimanterie mal ganz abgesehen.
> Eine wirtschaftliche Herstellung von Antimaterie sehe ich derzeit auch nicht, wenn die Not vorhanden sein würde und es eine technisch mögliche Option wäre, möglicht schnell ein paar LJ zu überbrücken, scheißen vielleicht auch Aliens auf die Wirtschaftlichkeit.



Der Weltraum ist halt echt leer. 
Was hatte ich mal gelesen -- man bräuchte einen Trichter von einer Million Kilometer Durchmesser um soviel Wasserstoffkerne einzufangen, dass man das dann für einen Ionenantrieb nutzen kann.
Wobei für lange Reisen innerhalb des Sonnensystems ein Ionenantrieb schon besser wäre als ein chemischer Antrieb. Chemische Antriebe brauchst du, wenn du schnell beschleunigen willst, denn das können sie.
Und wenn du als Alien in einem Generationenschiff unterwegs bist, ist meiner Meinung nach Effizienz alles. Keiner kommt auf die Idee mehr Energie als irgendwie notwendig zu verbraten.

Was hatte Commander Cain vom Kampfstern Pegasus mal zu Commander Adama vom Kampfstern Galactica gesagt -- "wenn ich die Hälfte meines Treibstoffes verbrauche, kann ich es zeitlich schaffen, mich zwischen den Basisschiffen der Zylonen zu schieben um der Galactica einen Vorteil zu verschaffen". Oder so ähnlich. 



compisucher schrieb:


> Ja, mit einem Nuklearantrieb durch die Atmosphäre zu düsen, wäre maximal die 2. beste Wahl... ^^
> 
> Aber ich denke, zumindest künftige bemannte Raumexpeditionen werden wohl eher vom Mond oder aus dessen Umlaufbahn gestartet.
> 
> Am Anfang wird es mühevoll sein, tausende von Tonnen Baumaterial auf den Mond zu schaffen, aber irgendwann könnte man aus den Rohstoffen dort oben direkt etwas herstellen.



Du kannst das nur schaffen, wenn du alles vom Mond nimmst, also nicht nur Baumaterial sondern auch Wasser.
Es gibt ja Wasser aufm Mond. Nur müsste man unter die Mondoberfläche kommen, da die Strahlung sonst zu stark ist.



compisucher schrieb:


> Für das dann noch verbleibende "Frachtgut Mensch" wird sich Musk  + Co.  dann sicherlich noch eine rentable Transportmöglichkeit einfallen lassen...
> 
> Und wie geschrieben, so lange keine Not da sein wird, wird sich der menschliche Bewegungsradius maximal auf das Sonnensystem beschränken.



Musk macht Marketing. Ich glaube nicht, dass er in nächster Zeit einen bemannten Flug zum Mond schafft. Und zum Mars schon mal gar nicht.
Die Frage ist ja, was muss passieren, dass wir z.B. den Asteroidengürtel als Rohstoffquelle nutzen?


----------



## compisucher (16. September 2019)

Das gefällt mir für das Zitat von Cain 



Threshold schrieb:


> Der Weltraum ist halt echt leer.
> Was hatte ich mal gelesen -- man bräuchte einen Trichter von einer Million Kilometer Durchmesser um soviel Wasserstoffkerne einzufangen, dass man das dann für einen Ionenantrieb nutzen kann.


Ja, da gibt es ja schon theoretische Gebilde mit Magnetfeldern, für deren Erzeugung man aber auch wieder recht ordentlich Energie braucht.

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es für größere (bemannte??) Raumschiffe hinaus an den Rand des Sonnensystems eine Kombi aus Ionenantrieb, Swingby um die Sonne und dann noch Sonnensegel bis Erdumlaufbahn werden wird.



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Frage ist ja, was muss passieren, dass wir z.B. den Asteroidengürtel als Rohstoffquelle nutzen?



Du hast das Stichwort gegeben.
Klimawandel...
Eventuell macht es im Sinne der Erhaltung der Erde für uns Menschen auch wirtschaftlich irgendwann Sinn, die Schwerindustrie in den Asteroidengürtel zu verlegen - Rohstoffe wären ja genug da...


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Das gefällt mir für das Zitat von Cain



Ich hab Kampfstern Galactica als Kind gesehen und fand das supercool. 



compisucher schrieb:


> Du hast das Stichwort gegeben.
> Klimawandel...
> Eventuell macht es im Sinne der Erhaltung der Erde für uns Menschen auch wirtschaftlich irgendwann Sinn, die Schwerindustrie in den Asteroidengürtel zu verlegen - Rohstoffe wären ja genug da...



Ressourcen gibt es ja eigentlich genug auf der Erde. Nur das mit den Gewinnen der Bodenschätze ist ein Problem, weil dafür immer eine Menge zerstört wird.
Da wird gemeckert, weil das Fördern der Rohstoffe für Akkus aufwändig ist.
Aber wenn man sich mal die Löcher anguckt, die die Kohleförderung hinterlassen hat, ist das auch nicht schön. Dazu die Ölförderung. Niger Delta ist hier das Stichwort.
Entscheidend ist wohl, dass man endlich mal vom ewigen Wachstum wegkommen und nachhaltig wirtschaftet.


----------



## compisucher (16. September 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Entscheidend ist wohl, dass man endlich mal vom ewigen Wachstum wegkommen und nachhaltig wirtschaftet.



Das "ewige" Wachstum ist leider nun mal die Grundlage unseres Wohlstandes und wenn wir den Rest der Menschheit an Wohlstand, so wie wir ihn kennen, heranführen wollen, muss es zwangsweise weiterhin ein Wirtschaftswachstum geben.
Zumindest kenne ich keine anderen funktionierende Modelle, lasse mich da aber eines Besseren belehren...

Eine konsequente Nachhaltigkeit wäre es schon, wenn ein größerer Teil der Produktion gar nicht auf der Erde statt finden würde.
Gut, man verlagert das grundsätzliche Thema Umweltbelastung sonst wohin, allerdings stört es relativ wenige, wenn auf dem Mond ein Klärschlammsee oder Schlimmeres existieren würde.

Ob das sinnvoll oder gar wirtschaftlich ist - keine Ahnung, die Abwägung wäre gegenüber dem allgemeinen Artenschutz und der Lebensqualität für die Menschheit zu treffen.


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Das "ewige" Wachstum ist leider nun mal die Grundlage unseres Wohlstandes und wenn wir den Rest der Menschheit an Wohlstand, so wie wir ihn kennen, heranführen wollen, muss es zwangsweise weiterhin ein Wirtschaftswachstum geben.
> Zumindest kenne ich keine anderen funktionierende Modelle, lasse mich da aber eines Besseren belehren...



Echt? 1000 neue Smartphones jedes Jahr? 
Und wieso muss man jetzt mit Nahrungsmittelspekulationen Geld verdienen? 
Ewiges Wachstum wenns darum geht Profit zu machen, auf Kosten der Menschen und der Umwelt.
Und angesichts dessen, was so auf der Welt weggeworfen wird, könnte man auch 10 Milliarden Menschen problemlos ernähren.
Aber wir bauen ja lieber Getreide an um es in den Tank zu kippen oder Fleisch zu produzieren -- natürlich immer mit Wachstumsraten.

Wie gesagt, das System krankt an allen Stellen. Sieht man ja schon daran, was heute ein Fußballer verdient. 
Man muss Nachhaltigkeit fördern und nicht Größe. Guck dir doch die EU Subventionen an. Ist ja grotesk.


----------



## compisucher (16. September 2019)

Dass das System als solches krankt, ist klar und teilweise sind in der Tat die Auswüchse grotesk.

Es ist für mich auch nicht nachvollziehbar, dass Unternehmen an der Börse mehr wert sind, die nur Werbung verkaufen oder Päckchen verschicken als echt produzierendes Gewerbe.

Es dürfte tausende von kranken Auswirkungen geben, die wir hier alle gar nicht formulieren können.

Ich denke, da wird es in Zukunft, sofern alle auf die Nachhaltigkeit aufspringen auch Werteverschiebungen geben müssen.

Ein Grundwachstum als solches, damit die Familie um die Ecke ein erträgliches Einkommen hat, bedarf es aber trotzdem.

Meinethalben nachhaltig benannt, aber ich denke immer noch an den Rest der Menschheit und betracht nicht nur uns europäische Wohlstandsblase und denke, das es richtig ist, allen Menschen auf dem Planeten den gleichen Standard zu gönnen.

Das mag z. T. nur mit Einschränkungen für uns erreichbar sein, der globale erfolg wäre es allerdings wert.

Ein alternatives und vor allem funktionierendes Modell ist mir weiterhin nicht bekannt...

PS: Mein Handy ist BJ 2011 und der Akkudeckel ist mit Panzertape fixiert - egal, ich telefoniere ja nur damit


----------



## RyzA (16. September 2019)

Ein Antrieb aus dunkler Energie wäre optimal. Davon müßte ja genug Energie da sein, wenn man sich die Expansion des Universums so anguckt.


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> PS: Mein Handy ist BJ 2011 und der Akkudeckel ist mit Panzertape fixiert - egal, ich telefoniere ja nur damit



Ich finde, dass gerade die Smartphone Sparte zeigt, wie bekloppt das alles inzwischen geworden ist. 



RyzA schrieb:


> Ein Antrieb aus dunkler Energie wäre optimal. Davon müßte ja genug Energie da sein, wenn man sich die Expansion des Universums so anguckt.



Genau. Pass aber auf, dass dich die dunkle Materie nicht festhält.


----------



## RyzA (16. September 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Genau. Pass aber auf, dass dich die dunkle Materie nicht festhält.


Die müßte mich ja wegschubsen. Das sie die entgegengesetzte Kraft zur Gravitation ist.


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die müßte mich ja wegschubsen. Das sie die entgegengesetzte Kraft zur Gravitation ist.



Nö, die dunkle Materie wirkt ja nur durch ihre Schwerkraft.


----------



## RyzA (16. September 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nö, die dunkle Materie wirkt ja nur durch ihre Schwerkraft.


Ich meinte dunkle Energie. Du hattest das mit dunkler Materie geschrieben.


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich meinte dunkle Energie. Du hattest das mit dunkler Materie geschrieben.



Ja, die dunkle Materie hält dich aufgrund der Schwerkraft fest.


----------



## RyzA (16. September 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, die dunkle Materie hält dich aufgrund der Schwerkraft fest.


Ja in Galaxien schon. Ausserhalb expandiert alles.

(Ausser Haufen und Superhaufen)
damit meine ich keinen Stuhlgang.


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja in Galaxien schon. Ausserhalb expandiert alles.



Und wie willst du da hinkommen? Beamen?


----------



## RyzA (16. September 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und wie willst du da hinkommen? Beamen?


Ja das dürfte  sich als schwierig erweisen.


----------



## Adi1 (17. September 2019)

Ihr spinnt hier einfach etwas zu viel rum.


----------



## RyzA (23. September 2019)

Trauer um Weltraumpionier Sigmund Jaehn - "Ein wirklicher Held" | GMX


----------



## Adi1 (23. September 2019)

RIP, Sigmund


----------



## Adi1 (28. September 2019)

Astronomie: Erstmals drei Schwarze Loecher auf Kollisionskurs gefunden | heise online

Das wird zwar nie die Menschheit mit ihren Instrumenten beobachten können,

aber immerhin, ein interessantes Phänomen.


----------



## RyzA (28. September 2019)

Ja sehr interessant.
Aber warum kann man das nicht beobachten?
Quasare lassen sich doch auch beobachten und sind sehr weit weg.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. September 2019)

Weil die Menschheit ausgestorben ist, ehe sich nenneswert was getan hat?


----------



## RyzA (29. September 2019)

Stimmt. Daran hatte ich gar nicht gedacht.


----------



## Adi1 (2. Oktober 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Weil die Menschheit ausgestorben ist, ehe sich nenneswert was getan hat?



Genau,

wenn wir irgendwann auch den Mars ruiniert haben,

ist Finito. 

Aber endgültig.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Oktober 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Stimmt. Daran hatte ich gar nicht gedacht.



*sich in der Welt umguck*
Da denken viele nicht dran.


----------



## RyzA (3. Oktober 2019)

Ich habe mal wieder eine philosophische Frage an die klugen Köpfe hier:

Laut Einstein kann man alles in einer (absoluten) Realität relativieren?
Aber wenn man alles relativieren kann ist es nicht absolut.
Sind Relativierungen von den jeweiligen Beobachtern abhängig oder existieren sie unabhängig davon?
Wenn sie davon abhängig sind, müßte die Realitivitätstheorie ja ihre Gültigkeit verlieren.
Sie müssen unabhängig davon sein... demnach gibt es eine übergeordnete, universelle und absolute Realität.


----------



## Threshold (3. Oktober 2019)

Na ja. Das Licht braucht immer seine Zeit. Von daher schaut man auch immer in die Vergangenheit. Der Mond ist gut eine Sekunde älter geworden, wenn wir ihn sehen.
Die Realität, in der du lebst, ist aber schon eine Realität. 
Flacherdler relativieren das zwar, aber an den absoluten Fakten ändert das nichts.


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. Oktober 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich habe mal wieder eine philosophische Frage an die klugen Köpfe hier:
> 
> Laut Einstein kann man alles in einer (absoluten) Realität relativieren?
> Aber wenn man alles relativieren kann ist es nicht absolut.
> ...



"Alles ist relativ". 

Es hängt immer vom Inertialsystem des Beobachters ab. Jeder Beobachter hat immer eine für ihn eigene Relaität die sich relativ zu ihm verhält (dass die Menschen "die gleiche" Realität erleben liegt nur daran dass wir unglaublich winzig und leicht und langsam sind so dass die Unterschiede für uns nicht wahrnehmbar und nur mit riesigem Aufwand messbar sind). Eine "absolute Realität" gibt es nur für einen Beobachter, der über dem System steht bzw. für den das gesamte Universum sein Inertialsystem wäre - an der Stelle biste bei deiner philosophischen Kante, denn ein solcher Beobachter wäre Gott.


----------



## RyzA (4. Oktober 2019)

Ja ok. Gott und ein übergeordneter Raum wäre auch wieder eine Relation.

Ich habe mich halt gefragt ob das Relativitätsprinzip auch ohne Beobachter noch gültig ist.
Wenn man mal annehmen würde, es gäbe keine intelligente Spezies im Universum, die was beobachten könnte.


----------



## Threshold (4. Oktober 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich habe mich halt gefragt ob das Relativitätsprinzip auch ohne Beobachter noch gültig ist.
> Wenn man mal annehmen würde, es gäbe keine intelligente Spezies im Universum, die was beobachten könnte.



Wie meinst du das?
Der Mond dreht sich auch dann um die Erde, wenn keiner hinguckt.


----------



## RyzA (4. Oktober 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das?
> Der Mond dreht sich auch dann um die Erde, wenn keiner hinguckt.


Der Meinung bin ich ja auch.

Aber Relativierungen können nur durch Subjekte vorgenommen werden. Wenn niemand die Perspektive wechseln und beobachten kann, sind diese Gesetzmäßigkeiten trotzdem dann da?

Ich glaube schon. Wie alle anderen Gesetze auch.

Aber es gibt in der Philosophie "Idealisten" wenn ich mich nicht irre, die meinen die Welt und das Universum entsteht (nur) in unseren Köpfen.


----------



## Threshold (4. Oktober 2019)

die Naturgesetze sind ja unabhängig vom Beobachter.
Die Menschen entdecken ja nur, und Heisenberg hat eben entdeckt, dass man Position und Geschwindigkeit eines Elementarteilchens nicht zur gleichen Zeit bestimmen kann.
Und man hat 6 Quarks gefunden, obwohl man nur 2 braucht, um die Materie zusammen zu setzen. niemand weiß, wozu die anderen 4 da sind.


----------



## RyzA (4. Oktober 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> die Naturgesetze sind ja unabhängig vom Beobachter.



Ja für uns ist das selbstverständlich. Aber nicht für alle.


----------



## Threshold (4. Oktober 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja für uns ist das selbstverständlich. Aber nicht für alle.



Wen meinst du denn?


----------



## RyzA (4. Oktober 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wen meinst du denn?


Ich meine niemanden speziell hier aus dem Forum sondern allgemein.


> Idealismus (abgeleitet von griechisch ἰδέα „Idee“, „Urbild“) bezeichnet in der Philosophie unterschiedliche Strömungen und Einzelpositionen, die „hervorheben, dass die Wirklichkeit in radikaler Weise durch Erkenntnis und Denken bestimmt ist“ bzw. dass Ideen bzw. Ideelles die Fundamente von Wirklichkeit, Wissen und Moral ausmachen. *Im engeren Sinn wird als Vertreter eines Idealismus bezeichnet, wer annimmt, dass die physikalische Welt nur als Objekt für das Bewusstsein oder im Bewusstsein existiert oder in sich selbst geistig beschaffen ist.*


Quelle: Idealismus – Wikipedia

Das sind auch diejenigen, welche anzweifeln, dass ein umstürzender Baum im Wald ein Geräusch macht, wenn niemand anwesend ist, welcher das Geräusch wahrnehmen könnte.


----------



## Threshold (4. Oktober 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das sind auch diejenigen, welche anzweifeln, dass ein umstürzender Baum im Wald ein Geräusch macht, wenn niemand anwesend ist, welcher das Geräusch wahrnehmen könnte.



Aluhüte, Aluhüte -- jetzt zwei zum Preis von drei.


----------



## RyzA (4. Oktober 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aluhüte, Aluhüte -- jetzt zwei zum Preis von drei.


Das sind aber nicht die  klassischen Aluhutträger. Die meinen das ernst und können das auch logisch begründen. Oder versuchen es zumindest.

Mit ein Grund warum die daran festhalten ist, dass man auf Quantenebene das Ergebnis durch die Messung selber beeinflusst.


----------



## Teacup (4. Oktober 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das sind aber nicht die  klassischen Aluhutträger. Die meinen das ernst und können das auch logisch begründen. Oder versuchen es zumindest.
> 
> Mit ein Grund warum die daran festhalten ist, dass man auf Quantenebene das Ergebnis durch die Messung selber beeinflusst.



Der Zusammenhang erschließt sich mir jetzt nicht. Inwiefern ist das ein Grund?


----------



## Threshold (4. Oktober 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Mit ein Grund warum die daran festhalten ist, dass man auf Quantenebene das Ergebnis durch die Messung selber beeinflusst.



Wenn ein Baum umfällt, erzeugt das eine Dichteschwankung in der Atmosphäre. Lebewesen, die ein Organ haben, das diese Schwankungen in Töne umwandeln, hören das.
Das hat mit Quantenphysik so gar nichts zu tun. 
Was die meinen ist das berühmte Doppelspaltexperiment, wo ein Photon oder Elektron sich wie ein Teilchen und Welle gleichzeitig verhält -- je nach dem, was man denn messen will.
Aber sobald eine Wechselwirkung eintritt, verschwinden die Quanteneffekte. 
Daher ist das eben Unsinn und ich verweise weiterhin auf die Aluhüte.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Oktober 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja ok. Gott und ein übergeordneter Raum wäre auch wieder eine Relation.
> 
> Ich habe mich halt gefragt ob das Relativitätsprinzip auch ohne Beobachter noch gültig ist.
> Wenn man mal annehmen würde, es gäbe keine intelligente Spezies im Universum, die was beobachten könnte.



Einstein ist Physiker gewesen, nicht Philosoph. Der "Beobachter" ist einfach die virtuelle Position heraus, aus der man ein Problem betrachtet und kann somit an jedem Teilchen festgemacht werden. (Vermutlich sogar an Nicht-Teilchen)


----------



## RyzA (5. Oktober 2019)

Teacup schrieb:


> Der Zusammenhang erschließt sich mir jetzt nicht. Inwiefern ist das ein Grund?





Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn ein Baum umfällt, erzeugt das eine Dichteschwankung in der Atmosphäre. Lebewesen, die ein Organ haben, das diese Schwankungen in Töne umwandeln, hören das.
> Das hat mit Quantenphysik so gar nichts zu tun.
> Was die meinen ist das berühmte Doppelspaltexperiment, wo ein Photon oder Elektron sich wie ein Teilchen und Welle gleichzeitig verhält -- je nach dem, was man denn messen will.
> Aber sobald eine Wechselwirkung eintritt, verschwinden die Quanteneffekte.
> Daher ist das eben Unsinn und ich verweise weiterhin auf die Aluhüte.



Es geht darum das man als Beobachter/Subjekt Einfluss darauf nimmt.

Bzw die nehmen sich so wichtig, dass sie die Welt abhängig von sich machen und nicht umgekehrt.


----------



## Threshold (5. Oktober 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Es geht darum das man als Beobachter/Subjekt Einfluss darauf nimmt.
> 
> Bzw die nehmen sich so wichtig, dass sie die Welt abhängig von sich machen und nicht umgekehrt.



Wie willst du denn Einfluss auf einen umfallenden Baum haben -- sofern du ihn nicht selbst gefällt hast?
Und Leute, die sich wichtiger nehmen als die Welt, sind bekennende Aluhut Träger. Ich kanns nicht ändern. 
Guck dir Trump doch an. Meine Fresse -- was für ein Spinner.


----------



## RyzA (5. Oktober 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie willst du denn Einfluss auf einen umfallenden Baum haben -- sofern du ihn nicht selbst gefällt hast?


Es geht hierbei um die subjektive Wahrnehmung.

"Einfluss" war bezogen auf die Messung im Quantenbereich.




> Und Leute, die sich wichtiger nehmen als die Welt, sind bekennende Aluhut Träger. Ich kanns nicht ändern.
> Guck dir Trump doch an. Meine Fresse -- was für ein Spinner.


----------



## Threshold (5. Oktober 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Es geht hierbei um die subjektive Wahrnehmung.
> 
> "Einfluss" war bezogen auf die Messung im Quantenbereich.



Ja, aber das mit dem Messen im Quantenbereich entsteht ja nur, weil es keine Wechselwirkung gibt.
In der makroskopischen Welt hast du immer eine Wechselwirkung. Geht nicht anders. Daher funktionieren Quanteneffekte hier auch nicht.
Niemand ist je durch eine Wand gegangen -- außer David Copperfield. 
In der Quantenphysik ist der Tunneleffekt aber ein wichtiger Teil ohne den die Kernfusion in Stern nicht funktionieren würde.


----------



## RyzA (6. Oktober 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, aber das mit dem Messen im Quantenbereich entsteht ja nur, weil es keine Wechselwirkung gibt.


Hmm, ich dachte eigentlich eher gerade weil es eine gibt.


----------



## compisucher (7. Oktober 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> In der Quantenphysik ist der Tunneleffekt aber ein wichtiger Teil ohne den die Kernfusion in Stern nicht funktionieren würde.



Grundsätzlich wird mit dem Tunneleffekt z. B. der Alpha-Zerfall von Atomkernen erklärt.
Insofern nicht nur auf der Sonne, sondern auch bei uns auf der Erde in "normalen" AKWs, oder bei Atombomben oder beim Rastertunnelmikroskop.
Die Quantenphysik ist überall.


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich wird mit dem Tunneleffekt z. B. der Alpha-Zerfall von Atomkernen erklärt.



unter anderem der Alpha Zerfall.
Darüber hinaus aber eben auch die Kernfusion in Sternen und chemischen Prozessen.
Nichtsdestotrotz lässt sich der Tunnelleffekt nicht auf die Makrowelt übertragen.


----------



## compisucher (7. Oktober 2019)

Wäre ja auch verwirrend 
Aber, was ich sagen wollte, dass viele Quantenmechanische Effekte einen direkten Einfluss auf unsere Makrowelt haben, ohne, dass wir etwas davon mitbekommen.
Präziser: 
Viele Ereignisse in der Atomaren Ebene werden mittlerweile durch die Quantenmechanik erklärt.
Die beobachteten Auswirkungen passen zur Theorie, ob diese letztgültig ist, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2019)

Darum ging es mir aber eben nicht. Die Quanteneffekte funktionieren deswegen, weils eben keine Wechselwirkung gibt.
Setzt du dem Elektronenstrahl, der das Doppelspaltexperiment macht, eine Wechselwirkung mit Photonen vor, wars das mit dem Doppelspaltexperiment.
In der Makrowelt unterliegt alles der Wechselwirkung der Materie. Das ist ja auch gut so. Die elektromagnetische Wechselwirkung verhindert, dass die Schwerkraft uns ins Innere der Erde zieht.
Ohne elektromagnetische Wechselwirkung gibt es keine stabilen Moleküle und damit kein Leben.


----------



## compisucher (7. Oktober 2019)

Ich weiss, ich habe fast 8 Jahre am Max-Planck gearbeitet.


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ich weiss, ich habe fast 8 Jahre am Max-Planck gearbeitet.



Sehr cool.


----------



## compisucher (7. Oktober 2019)

Äh, ja.
Als "Haustechniker" für alles, was mit Kühlung zu tun hat irgendwie involviert - hauptsächlich Planung aber auch nächtelanges herum-experimentieren mit den absonderlichsten Kühllösungen.

Also: bin KEIN Wissenschaftler - bekomme aber notgedrungen viel mit 

Aktuell arbeitet mein Mini-Büro als Partner an der Kühllösung bei Madmax ^^
MADMAX: Suche nach Axionen als Dunkler Materie | Max Planck Institut fuer Physik

Ansonsten machen wir Haustechnik für Häuser...

Aber einmal mitgehangen = mitgefangen...


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2019)

Ich stelle es mir schwer vor, dunkle Materie zu haben.
Man sieht sie ja nicht und dann stolpert man drüber.


----------



## compisucher (7. Oktober 2019)

Das Problem ist, dass alle nach der DM + DE suchen, aber auch (fast) alle skeptisch sind, etwas tatsächlich zu finden.

Einer der Profs. im Institut hat es mal auf einen einfachen Satz gebracht, den ich gerne immer sinngemäß zitiere:

Das Universum hat einen "Durchmesser" von grob 93 Mrd. Lichtjahren, es wäre vermessen zu behaupten, wir würden jemals alles sehen oder gar verstehen können.


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2019)

Das Problem ist halt, dass es unzählige Theorien gibt, aus was die Dunkle Materie besteht. Aber wirklich gesichert ist ja nichts.
Und die dunkle Energie klammere ich mal aus. Da gibt es meiner Meinung keine einzige brauchbare Theorie.


----------



## Two-Face (7. Oktober 2019)

Wurde das mit der Dunklen Energie eigentlich irgendwann nach den 90ern nochmal genauer überprüft?
Nicht, dass sich so'n Depp bloß verrechnet hat und man einem Hirngespinst nachjagt.


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2019)

Nö, das wird ständig überprüft. Heute ist man ja sogar soweit zu sagen, dass die Berechnungen der 90er in soweit nicht stimmen, dass die dunkle Energie noch viel stärker ist als angenommen.
Heute macht sie 3/4 der Energie des Universums aus. Andere gehen von 4/5 aus. Leuchtende Materie sind nur noch 4%.


----------



## compisucher (7. Oktober 2019)

Da gibt es nix nach zu rechnen.
Es ist lediglich eine Art Ersatz für die kosmologische Konstante, um die beobachtete, beschleunigte Expansion des Universums zu erklären.

siehe hier: Dunkle Energie – Wikipedia
Unter theoretischem Hintergrund


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2019)

Die hatte Einstein ja eingeführt um beim statischen Universum zu bleiben, weil er das dynamische ablehnte.
Und dunkel Energie ist letztendlich ein Begriff für etwas, das die Menschen schlicht nicht verstehen oder erklären können. Und irgendwie muss man dem ja einen Namen geben.
Ein schwarzes Loich verstehen wir auch nicht. Aber ein Name muss trotzdem her.


----------



## Two-Face (7. Oktober 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Da gibt es nix nach zu rechnen.


Wirklich?
Wie hieß nochmal der US-amerikanische Ökonom, der nicht mit Excel umgehen konnte aber Vorträge im Bundestag hielt?
Egal.
Aber auch Wissenschaftler können sich mal irren und die zu Grunde liegende Technik bleibt ja auch nicht einfach stehen.


----------



## compisucher (7. Oktober 2019)

So schaut es aus...

Der Witz ist, wir wissen nicht ein mal, ob die beobachtete Beschleunigung überall im Universum gilt.
Wir können nur grob 14 Mrd. LJ weit schauen und selbst der Blick hinter den "großen Attraktor" und dem mysteriösen Repeller ist kosmischer Nähe ist uns verwehrt.
Leerer Bereich des Weltalls stoesst die Milchstrasse und ihre Nachbarn aktiv weg Kosmos: "Zentrum der Abstossung" entdeckt - scinexx | Das Wissensmagazin
Es könnte sein, dass dahinter völlig andere Gesetzmäßigkeiten existieren...

@Two-Face:
Die DE wird aus der beschleunigten beobachteten Expansion des Universums als Berechnungskonstante ermittelt und einem Massenwert zugeordnet.
Die Energie muss so hoch sein, weil sich nur mit dem Massenäquivalent die Beschleunigung erklären läßt, simpel heruntergebrochen gilt das berühmte E = m*c²
Insofern ändert sich der Energie/Massenwert ständig nach der gemessenen Expansion.


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2019)

Na ja. Die Beschleunigung ist überall gleich. Wäre dem nicht so, würden sich Sterne und Galaxien anders verhalten. Tun sie aber nicht.
Und wieso sollte das außerhalb unserer Galaxie anders sein?
Ein Stern existiert nach den uns bekannten physikalischen Naturgesetzen. Ob das jetzt unsere Sonne ist oder ein Stern, der weit entfernt ist, spielt dabei keine Rolle.


----------



## compisucher (7. Oktober 2019)

In dem beobachtbaren Universum und generell: Ja, klar, diese Annahme ist Grundlage, muss und sollte überall gelten, aber...

Im Widerspruch ist der oben verlinkte Repeller, der "lokal", über nur wenige hundert Mio. JL eine "abstoßende" Wirkung hat, wie grob 1/10 der maximalen Beschleunigung des Universums, was eigentlich gar nichts ein kann, 
da die diese "Beschleunigung" erst in größerer Entfernung innerhalb des Universums auftreten sollte. 
Sprich, die Rotverschiebung in diesem Bereich ist größer, als es eigentlich sein dürfte.
Ob dies eine lokale "Beschleunigungsanomalie" ist???? 
Oder ein Meßfehler????
Es gibt Theorien dazu, dass diese mutmaßlichen Voids, Räume ohne Materie zwischen den Filigranstrukturen, in denen sich die Galaxienhaufen ansammeln, 
"gefüllt" sind mit DE, die die "normale" atomare Materie abstoßen.
Eine Theorie von vielen.

Es gibt am beobachtbaren Rand des Universums in gemessen sehr ähnlich großer Entfernung Quasare mit unterschiedlicher Rotverschiebung.
Der "Einfachheit" halber nimmt man den gemessenen Mittelwert für die Bestimmung der DE.
Die absoluten Geschwindigkeitsunterschiede betragen aber mehrere tausend km/s, für die man derzeit meist nur die Erklärung hat: Messungenauigkeit bzgl. der Entfernung, was erst mal logisch und legitim ist.
Blöd für die gesamte Theorie wäre, wenn die Messungen genau wären, sich aber die Quasare bei gleicher Entfernung unterschiedlich schnell bewegen würden - weiß kein Mensch...


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> In dem beobachtbaren Universum und generell: Ja, klar, diese Annahme ist Grundlage, muss und sollte überall gelten, aber...



Gibt es noch ein anderes Universum als das, was man beobachten kann?



compisucher schrieb:


> Im Widerspruch ist der oben verlinkte Repeller, der "lokal", über nur wenige hundert Mio. JL eine "abstoßende" Wirkung hat, wie grob 1/10 der maximalen Beschleunigung des Universums, was eigentlich gar nichts ein kann,
> da die diese "Beschleunigung" erst in größerer Entfernung innerhalb des Universums auftreten sollte.
> Sprich, die Rotverschiebung in diesem Bereich ist größer, als es eigentlich sein dürfte.
> Ob dies eine lokale "Beschleunigungsanomalie" ist????
> Oder ein Meßfehler????



Die dunkle Energie wirkt ja eben erst messbar in großen Bereichen. In lokalen Gruppen, zu der Milchstraße und Andromeda gehören, wirkt die Schwerkraft stärker, deswegen nähren sich Milchstraße und Andromeda auch an.



compisucher schrieb:


> Es gibt Theorien dazu, dass diese mutmaßlichen Voids, Räume ohne Materie zwischen den Filigranstrukturen, in denen sich die Galaxienhaufen ansammeln,
> "gefüllt" sind mit DE, die die "normale" atomare Materie abstoßen.
> Eine Theorie von vielen.



Nenne mal 10 andere Theorien, die das erklären können.



compisucher schrieb:


> Es gibt am beobachtbaren Rand des Universums in gemessen sehr ähnlich großer Entfernung Quasare mit unterschiedlicher Rotverschiebung.
> Der "Einfachheit" halber nimmt man den gemessenen Mittelwert für die Bestimmung der DE.
> Die absoluten Geschwindigkeitsunterschiede betragen aber mehrere tausend km/s, für die man derzeit meist nur die Erklärung hat: Messungenauigkeit bzgl. der Entfernung, was erst mal logisch und legitim ist.
> Blöd für die gesamte Theorie wäre, wenn die Messungen genau wären, sich aber die Quasare bei gleicher Entfernung unterschiedlich schnell bewegen würden - weiß kein Mensch...



Na ja, Quasare sind letztendlich aktive schwarze Löcher in Zentren von Galaxien.
Und da alle Quasare weit weg sind -- gibt ja keine aktiven Zentren mehr in Galaxien -- kannst du letztendlich nur die Rotverschiebung als Maßstab nehmen. Dass sie nicht 100% genau ist, ist klar. Aber wie sehen denn die Alternativen aus?


----------



## compisucher (7. Oktober 2019)

Mit beobachtbar ist gemeint, dass wir von ca. 93 Mrd. LJ nur 28 Mrd. LJ Durchmesser theoretisch sehen können.
Alles andere wird für ewig hinter dem Zeithorizont + der Expansion bleiben.
Und vom gesamten Firmament ist eben auch nicht in alle Richtungen knapp unter 14 Mrd. LJ weit zu sehen, selbst mit Radio oder anderen Wellenlängen, sondern nur grob 65 %.

Und dann der Faktor Zeit/Untersuchung.
Irgendwo mal gelesen, wenn man nur alle beobachtbaren Objekte nur in dem Segment , der die Ansichtsfläche vom Mond am Sternenhimmel bedeckt, exakt kartografieren wollte, 
bräuchte man die komplette Rechenleistung der Erde,Stand 2015, für ca. 500 Jahre.
Von menschlicher Inaugenscheinnahme ganz zu schweigen.
Insofern können wir uns nur auf selektiv und potentiell interessante Objekte konzentrieren.


Haupttheorie ist ja, dass sich die dunkle Energie vor der atomaren Energie ausbreitet und als "Sogwirkung" die Expansion beschleunigt.
Zweite Theorie ist, dass die DE das Grundgerüst der Filamentstruktur bildet und durch abstoßende Reaktion erst die Voids bildet. Also vice versa zu oben.
Dritte Theorie ist, dass die DE dort ist, wo der Urknall statt fand und durch Abstoßung die sichtbare atomare Struktur bildet und je weiter sich die atomare Struktur entfernt, größeren Beschleunigungsdruck ausübt.
Insofern sind mir nur diese 4 Theorien bekannt - 10 bekomme ich nicht zusammen.


----------



## RyzA (7. Oktober 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Wäre ja auch verwirrend
> Aber, was ich sagen wollte, dass viele Quantenmechanische Effekte einen direkten Einfluss auf unsere Makrowelt haben, ohne, dass wir etwas davon mitbekommen.
> Präziser:
> Viele Ereignisse in der Atomaren Ebene werden mittlerweile durch die Quantenmechanik erklärt.
> Die beobachteten Auswirkungen passen zur Theorie, ob diese letztgültig ist, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.


Deswegen glaube ja auch nicht wenige das ALLES determiniert ist.



compisucher schrieb:


> So schaut es aus...
> Der Witz ist, wir wissen nicht ein mal, ob die beobachtete Beschleunigung überall im Universum gilt.
> Wir können nur grob 14 Mrd. LJ weit schauen und selbst der Blick hinter den "großen Attraktor" und dem mysteriösen Repeller ist kosmischer Nähe ist uns verwehrt.
> Leerer Bereich des Weltalls stoesst die Milchstrasse und ihre Nachbarn aktiv weg Kosmos: "Zentrum der Abstossung" entdeckt - scinexx | Das Wissensmagazin
> Es könnte sein, dass dahinter völlig andere Gesetzmäßigkeiten existieren...


Interessantes Phänomen. Aber das die Naturgesetze dahinter auf einmal anders sein sollen... in einen anderen Universum könnte ich mir das schon eher vorstellen.



compisucher schrieb:


> Und dann der Faktor Zeit/Untersuchung.
> Irgendwo mal gelesen, wenn man nur alle beobachtbaren Objekte nur in dem Segment , der die Ansichtsfläche vom Mond am Sternenhimmel bedeckt, exakt kartografieren wollte,
> bräuchte man die komplette Rechenleistung der Erde,Stand 2015, für ca. 500 Jahre.
> Von menschlicher Inaugenscheinnahme ganz zu schweigen.
> Insofern können wir uns nur auf selektiv und potentiell interessante Objekte konzentrieren.


Ich will nicht wissen, wieviele gefährliche Objekte da draussen rumschwirren, die wir noch gar nicht erfasst haben.
Aber selbst wenn wir sie alle erfassen könnten, hätten wir keine geeigneten Abwehrmaßnahmen.


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Dritte Theorie ist, dass die DE dort ist, wo der Urknall statt fand und durch Abstoßung die sichtbare atomare Struktur bildet und je weiter sich die atomare Struktur entfernt, größeren Beschleunigungsdruck ausübt.



Wo hat denn der Urknall statt gefunden?


----------



## RyzA (7. Oktober 2019)

Achja, darauf wollte ich ja auch noch eingehen. Der Urknall hat quasi überall stattgefunden.
Es gibt kein Zentrum des Urknalls weil der Raum mit dem Urknall entstanden ist und sich ausgedehnt hat.
Deswegen ist der Vergleich mit einer herkömmlichen Explosion nicht richtig.


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Achja, darauf wollte ich ja auch noch eingehen. Der Urknall hat quasi überall stattgefunden.
> Es gibt kein Zentrum des Urknalls weil der Raum mit dem Urknall entstanden ist und sich ausgedehnt hat.



Du könntest sagen, dass der Urknall exakt dort statt gefunden hat, wo jetzt die Erde ist.
Weil wir ja nach allen Seiten hin immer gleich weit schauen können.
Blöd ist halt, dass du das von allen Punkten des Universum kannst.


----------



## compisucher (7. Oktober 2019)

@RyzA:
Gerade die Quantenmechanik spricht gegen ein determiniertes Universum - Schrödingers Katze und so...

Naturgesetze:
Nicht anders, ich gehe auch mal davon aus, dass in einem in sich geschlossenen Universum universelle Naturgesetze gelten.
Aber das heisst nicht zwangsweise, dass das, was wir hier und heute als wahr empfinden, die universelle Gesetzgebung wiederspiegelt.
Vor 20 Jahren hat noch kein Mensch sich über DE + DM Gedanken gemacht...


----------



## RyzA (7. Oktober 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> @RyzA:
> Gerade die Quantenmechanik spricht gegen ein determiniertes Universum - Schrödingers Katze und so...


Ja durch ZUfälle usw.

Aber wenn man meint, dass jeder quantenmechanische Prozess, (direkte) Auswirkung auf den Makrokosmos hat, dann nicht.
Vielleicht sind die scheinbaren Zufälle auch keine Zufälle... wer weiß.


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Naturgesetze:
> Nicht anders, ich gehe auch mal davon aus, dass in einem in sich geschlossenen Universum universelle Naturgesetze gelten.
> Aber das heisst nicht zwangsweise, dass das, was wir hier und heute als wahr empfinden, die universelle Gesetzgebung wiederspiegelt.
> Vor 20 Jahren hat noch kein Mensch sich über DE + DM Gedanken gemacht...



Vor 100 Jahren hatte man keine Ahnung vom Aufbau der Materie.
Die Naturgesetze sind schon immer da gewesen, sie müssen nur eben entdeckt und erklärt werden.
Mit Newton fing das ja an. Er hat sich Gedanken über die Schwerkraft gemacht und das, was er sah und messen konnte, in ein Gesetz gepackt.
Und so ging das immer weiter. Einstein hat das Schwerkraftgesetz Newtons erweitert und die Relativität ins Spiel gebracht.
Planck hat sich Gedanken über die Stahlung gemacht und schließlich die Plancksche Strahlungsformel entwickelt, die das erklären konnte.
Dann kam Heisenberg und hat ein Gesetz entdeckt, das grundlegend für die Quantenphysik ist.

Die Naturgesetze sind schon immer da gewesen, von Anfang an gab es Quarks und Elektronen. Nur in den letzten 100 Jahren hat der Mensch eben erkannt, wie das alles funktioniert.
Und nicht nur da. Früher nahm man an, dass das Gehirn nur dazu da ist um das Blut zu kühlen. Später erkannte man, was das Gehirn eigentlich macht.
Menschen irren sich praktisch immer weiter.


----------



## RyzA (7. Oktober 2019)

Und Newton wurde bestimmt durch die Bewegungsgesetze von Galileo Galilei inspiriert.
Bzw Einstein hat beides kombiniert.
Manche griechische Philosophen haben schon damals lange v.Chr. vermutet das alles aus kleineren Teilen besteht.

Aber stimmt... in den letzten 100-150 Jahren hat der Mensch deutlich mehr erkannt.
Wohl auch durch die Entdeckung der Elektrizität.


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wohl auch durch die Entdeckung der Elektrizität.



Blitze gab es ja schon immer. Nur hat es eben eine Weile gedauert, bis man das erklären konnte.
Und viele haben sicher heute noch Angst vor Blitzen und Donner.


----------



## RyzA (7. Oktober 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Blitze gab es ja schon immer. Nur hat es eben eine Weile gedauert, bis man das erklären konnte.


Ich meine auch die *Nutzung*. Ist doch klar.
Und nutzen kann der Mensch die Elektrizität noch nicht so lange.
Jedenfalls hat das den Fortschritt sehr beschleunigt.



> Und viele haben sicher heute noch Angst vor Blitzen und Donner.


Bei Gewitter habe ich auch lieber ein Dach über dem Kopf.


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich meine auch die *Nutzung*. Ist doch klar.
> Und nutzen kann der Mensch die Elektrizität noch nicht so lange.
> Jedenfalls hat das den Fortschritt sehr beschleunigt.



Ich erinnere mich an Franklin, der mit dem Blitzableiter. 



RyzA schrieb:


> Bei Gewitter habe ich auch lieber ein Dach über dem Kopf.



Ich mag Blitze. Ichj zähle auch immer die Sekunden zwischen Blitz und Donner um zu ermitteln, wie weit das Gewittere weg ist.
Und wenn ich Blitz und Donner zeitgleich bemerke, dann -- brutzel --


----------



## RyzA (7. Oktober 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich erinnere mich an Franklin, der mit dem Blitzableiter.


Oder Thomas Edison.

Ein Pionier auf dem Gebiet.

Edit: Wobei man Nikola Tesla auch nicht vergessen darf.


----------



## Adi1 (8. Oktober 2019)

RyzA;1004646
Aber stimmt... in den letzten 100-150 Jahren hat der Mensch deutlich mehr erkannt.
Wohl auch durch die Entdeckung der Elektrizität.[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Richtig,
> 
> durch die Verwendung dieser,
> 
> ...


----------



## Threshold (8. Oktober 2019)

Der Physik Nobelpreis ist heute vergeben worden.
Physik-Nobelpreis: Neuer Blick aufs Universum | tagesschau.de

Gratulation an James Peebles, Michel Mayor und Diedier Queloz


----------



## Adi1 (9. Oktober 2019)

Ja, auch einen Glückwunsch von meiner Seite,

Grundlagenforschung ist ja nie verkehrt.


----------



## RyzA (9. Oktober 2019)

Der erste ist rein theoretisch. Die anderen beiden nicht.
Interessant dazu auch aus dem Artikel:



> Das amerikanische James-Webb-Weltraumteleskop, das seine Arbeit in den kommenden Jahren aufnehmen soll, wird sogar in der Lage sein, die Zusammensetzung der Atmosphäre von Exoplaneten zu untersuchen und dadurch möglicherweise die Spuren extraterrestrischen Lebens zu finden.



Ich bin schon mal sehr gespannt. Wenn man sogar die Atmosphäre von Planeten damit untersuchen kann.


----------



## compisucher (9. Oktober 2019)

Genauer wird man die reflektierende Pigmentierung möglicher Organismen feststellen.
Die irdische Atmosphäre reflektiert Lebewesen und vor allem Pflanzen in einem Spektrum von 0,35 bis 2,5 Mikrometer.
Mutmaßlich wird man in diesem Wellenbereich zuerst suchen, vorausgesetzt, der Spektraltyp der jeweiligen Sonne ist der unseren ähnlich.
Bei roten Zwergen wird man tendenziell mehr ins Nahinfrarote gehen.

Des weiteren gibt ausgerechnet sowohl der Anteil an Sauerstoff und Kohlendioxyd einen Rückschluss auf Leben.
Stellt man  CO2 unter 1% fest, dürfte das CO2 primär aus vulkanischen oder anderen chemischen Reaktionen kommen, aber nicht vom Leben. Ist er höher als 15% gibt es kein Leben, so wie wir es kennen...


----------



## Adi1 (10. Oktober 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich bin schon mal sehr gespannt. Wenn man sogar die Atmosphäre von Planeten damit untersuchen kann.



Ich auch. 

Hoffentlich leidet das Teil nicht an einer anfänglichen Sehschwäche wie Hubble.


----------



## RyzA (12. Oktober 2019)

Alexei Archipowitsch Leonow – Wikipedia

R.I.P.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Oktober 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja. Die Beschleunigung ist überall gleich. Wäre dem nicht so, würden sich Sterne und Galaxien anders verhalten. Tun sie aber nicht.



Tun sie eben wohl. Das ist ja das Problem: Nimmt man einfach nur das an, was man sieht, gibt es keine allgemein gültigen Gesetze für die Bewegung der von uns beobachten Himmelskörper. Man muss eine ungleichmäßig verteilte "dunkle Materie" in die Gleichung einfügen, um die Unterschiede in den Beobachtungen zu "erklären".




Threshold schrieb:


> Gibt es noch ein anderes Universum als das, was man beobachten kann?



Schau doch mal nach...




Threshold schrieb:


> Blitze gab es ja schon immer. Nur hat es eben eine Weile gedauert, bis man das erklären konnte.



Blitze kann man sehen, Strom nicht. Von daher könnte man die Elektrizitätsforschung (und Pasteuers Experimente) schon als Meilenstein in der Wissenschaftsphilosophie betrachten. Erstmals hat man sich mit naturwissenschaftlichen Methoden an etwas herangewagt, dessen Existenz man gar nicht wahrnehmen konnte, anstatt nur theoretische Luftschlösser in den Raum zu stellen.




compisucher schrieb:


> Genauer wird man die reflektierende Pigmentierung möglicher Organismen feststellen.
> Die irdische Atmosphäre reflektiert Lebewesen und vor allem Pflanzen in einem Spektrum von 0,35 bis 2,5 Mikrometer.
> Mutmaßlich wird man in diesem Wellenbereich zuerst suchen, vorausgesetzt, der Spektraltyp der jeweiligen Sonne ist der unseren ähnlich.
> Bei roten Zwergen wird man tendenziell mehr ins Nahinfrarote gehen.
> ...



"So wie wir es kennen" ist ja sehr dehnbar, aber es gibt genug anaerobe Organismen auf der Erde, die mit 15% kein Problem hätten. Und für die Erdurathmosphäre hatte wenigsten 10%, ggf. sogar mehr CO2 und es dauerte > 1 Milliarde Jahre, bis das durch Photosynthese abgebaut war. Und weit verbreitete Pigmente haben wir bekanntermaßen auch 4-5 verschiedene mit unterschiedlichen Absorbtionsspektren.


----------



## Threshold (20. Oktober 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Tun sie eben wohl. Das ist ja das Problem: Nimmt man einfach nur das an, was man sieht, gibt es keine allgemein gültigen Gesetze für die Bewegung der von uns beobachten Himmelskörper. Man muss eine ungleichmäßig verteilte "dunkle Materie" in die Gleichung einfügen, um die Unterschiede in den Beobachtungen zu "erklären".



Öhm -- natürlich schloss ich die dunkle Materie und dunkle Energie mit ein. Also das, was allgemein als aktueller Konsens in der Wissenschaft gilt.
Und die Beschleunigung ist eben bekannt. Innerhalb eines Sonnensystems, innerhalb einer Galaxie, innerhalb eines Galaxienhaufens, usw.


----------



## Opus_Dei (20. Oktober 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Genauer wird man die reflektierende Pigmentierung möglicher Organismen feststellen.
> Die irdische Atmosphäre reflektiert Lebewesen und vor allem Pflanzen in einem Spektrum von 0,35 bis 2,5 Mikrometer.
> Mutmaßlich wird man in diesem Wellenbereich zuerst suchen, vorausgesetzt, der Spektraltyp der jeweiligen Sonne ist der unseren ähnlich.
> Bei roten Zwergen wird man tendenziell mehr ins Nahinfrarote gehen.



Woher wurde denn diese Aneinanderreihung interessanter Wörter geklaut? 

Wie kann denn eine Atmosphäre Lebewesen und Pflanzen reflektieren? Und wenn es dabei um die von den Lebewesen und Pflanzen reflektierte Strahlung geht, dann ist mit 0,35 - 2,5 µm ein ganz schön großer Bereich abgedeckt... den kompletten sichtbaren Bereicht des elektromagnetischen Spektrums (ca. 380 - 780 nm) und noch viel mehr... das hört sich nicht sehr spezifisch an.

Bitte um Erklärung  und mein Halbwissen zu verzeihen


----------



## Teacup (21. Oktober 2019)

Opus_Dei schrieb:


> Woher wurde denn diese Aneinanderreihung interessanter Wörter geklaut?
> 
> Wie kann denn eine Atmosphäre Lebewesen und Pflanzen reflektieren? Und wenn es dabei um die von den Lebewesen und Pflanzen reflektierte Strahlung geht, dann ist mit 0,35 - 2,5 µm ein ganz schön großer Bereich abgedeckt... den kompletten sichtbaren Bereicht des elektromagnetischen Spektrums (ca. 380 - 780 nm) und noch viel mehr... das hört sich nicht sehr spezifisch an.
> 
> Bitte um Erklärung  und mein Halbwissen zu verzeihen



Alles was ich gelesen hatte bezog sich nur auf die Analyse von Absorptions- und Emissionsspektren.
Von Reflexion stand da nichts.


----------



## RyzA (23. Oktober 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und die Beschleunigung ist eben bekannt. Innerhalb eines Sonnensystems, innerhalb einer Galaxie, innerhalb eines Galaxienhaufens, usw.




*Edit:* Achso sorry, das hier Gravitationskonstante – Wikipedia


----------



## compisucher (23. Oktober 2019)

Opus_Dei schrieb:


> Woher wurde denn diese Aneinanderreihung interessanter Wörter geklaut?



Max-Planck-Institut, Artikel und wie sie Leben finden wollen, alles erklärt :
Wie erkennt man Leben auf anderen Planeten? | Max-Planck-Gesellschaft


----------



## RyzA (23. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=99hVAu1k6G8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Opus_Dei (24. Oktober 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Max-Planck-Institut, Artikel und wie sie Leben finden wollen, alles erklärt :
> Wie erkennt man Leben auf anderen Planeten? | Max-Planck-Gesellschaft



In der Tat ein interessantes Konzept zum "direkten" Nachweis extraterrestrischer Lebensformen. (und die Atmosphäre reflektiert noch immer keine Lebensformen, aber das wollte ich auch falsch verstehen )

Lediglich den Begriff des chemischen Fingerabdrucks finde ich persönlich etwas unpassend. Auch wenn die Pigmente eine Folge von Stoffwechselprodukten sind, werden Sie hier über ihre Wechselwirkungen mit dem Licht der jeweiligen Sonne detektiert. Physik > Chemie


----------



## Opus_Dei (24. Oktober 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



"Wir ziehen Unendlich von Unendlich ab, um etwas Endliches zu bekommen... und das funktioniert extrem gut." 

Interessanter Vortrag. Die Dinge die Sie an der heutigen Wissenschaft kritisiert, kann man auch in der Wirtschaft gut beobachten. Gerade in großen Konzernen wird sich gerne gegenseitig bestätigt, um mögliche unangenehme Konsequenzen zu umgehen. Alles ist auf kurzfristigen Erfolg ausgelegt und es zählt nur die Kennzahl und das Ergattern von Incentives (Wirtschaft) / die Anzahl von Papern und das Ergattern von Forschungsgeldern (Wissenschaft). 
Das wohl der Firma / der wissenschaftliche Fortschritt gerät in den Hintergrund.


----------



## compisucher (25. Oktober 2019)

@RyzA:
gut, dass du den Vortrag von Frau Hossenfelder verlinkt hast.
Das Buch von ihr dazu (Lost in Math: How Beauty Leads Physics Astray) ist im Übrigen noch viel interessanter.

Ich teile ihre Auffassung darin, dass man auf der Suche nach nach der Dunklen Energie und Materie sich völlig theoretisch verrannt hat und Naheliegendes, 
wie die Überprüfung der Gravitationstheorie aus der Mainstreamforschung völlig verschwunden ist.

Andere Kritikpunkte von ihr sehe ich Diffenzierter, es macht sicherlich keinen Sinn, z. B. für eine (fundamentale) Stringtheorie nicht überprüfbare Erklärungsversuche mittels z. B. Parallelunibversen herbeizuziehen.
Das macht dann diese Theorie ad absurdum.
Jedoch ist sie ja schon ein trockener Charakter 
Aus dieser Trockenheit grundsätzliche Spekulation über Multiversen fast dogmatisch abzulehnen, ist auch nicht der richtige Weg.
Bei allem Diskurs muss die geistige Freiheit gewahrt bleiben...


----------



## Threshold (25. Oktober 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ich teile ihre Auffassung darin, dass man auf der Suche nach nach der Dunklen Energie und Materie sich völlig theoretisch verrannt hat und Naheliegendes,
> wie die Überprüfung der Gravitationstheorie aus der Mainstreamforschung völlig verschwunden ist.



Welche Gravitationstheorie?
Wir haben eine Gravitationstheorie, die bisher jeder Überprüfung stand gehalten hat und Vorhersagen gemacht hat, die sich als korrekt erwiesen hat.
Wenn du also meinst, dass da ein Fehler ist, dann dürfte die Gravitationstheorie ja kaum noch haltbar sein. Derzeit gibt es aber nichts Besseres, egal wo man hinguckt und was man beobachtet.


----------



## compisucher (25. Oktober 2019)

@Tresh:

Natürlich gibt es nur eine Gravitationstheorie. 

Na ja, zwei, zuerst gem. Newton und aktuell die auf Einsteins Grundannahmen.

Die Auswirkungen (Krümmung des Lichts usw.) sind ja unstrittig, es wird ja die Theorie als solche nicht angezweifelt.

Schaut man aber genauer hin, passen einige (per Definition eingeführte) Konstanten in den Gleichungen NICHT zu den verifizierten Beobachtungen.

Diese Konstanten braucht man aber, damit die Gleichungen funzen und die Theorie als solche in sich geschlossen ist.

Hier bin ich auf Linie mit Frau Hossenfelder, verändert man die Konstanten im Sinne, ich beschreibe die Auswirkungen der theoretisch angenommenen dunklen Materie mit der Gravitationskraft bzw. deren Teilchen (Higgs Bosom usw.)

kommt man auf dem Rechenweg zum Ergebnis, dass es weder DM noch DE bedarf, sondern nur der Gravitation nur einen Ticken "mehr Kraft" gibt.

Wir reden hier von weniger als 5 x10 hoch-14....^^

Das ist z. B. bei der Beobachtung von Gravitationslinsen im All um den Faktor ca. 100.000.000 unter der Beobachtungsunschärfe...


Man sollte in der theoretischen Mainstreamphysik zumindest mal den Gedanken spielen lassen, 

dass die Jagd nach nicht erkennbarer DE und DM SEHR einfach durch die Modifikation von nicht bewiesenen und nur von Menschen eingeführten Konstanten aus den 1960/1970ger Jahren in der Gravitationstheorie beendet werden könnte.

Es spricht einiges dafür, ebenso bei Frau Hossenfelder, das wir schlichtweg + banal die Gravitationskraft falsch berechnen...

Edit: Ach so, nur auf die schnelle gefundener Link dazu:
Zweifel an der Gravitationstheorie - FOCUS Online


----------



## Threshold (25. Oktober 2019)

Du kannst der Gravitation nicht einfach mehr Kraft geben.
Gibst du ihr mehr Kraft, bedeutet das im Umkehrschluss, dass der Fusionsprozess innerhalb eines stern schneller abläuft, da die Gravitation ja stärker ist.
Das bedeutet wiederum, dass die Sterne nicht so lange leben wie heute. Das bedeutet, dass sich das Leben auf der Erde hätte niemals entwickeln können.
Ich glaube nicht, dass wir zu blöd sind, die Gravitations richtig zu berechnen.
Fakt ist schon, dass die Gravitationskonstante nur bis ein paar Stellen hinterm Komma bekannt sind, also deutlich weniger als bei anderen Kräften.
Aber ausreichend um die Gravitationskraft einer Masse berechnen zu können.


----------



## compisucher (25. Oktober 2019)

Argumentation richtig, Tresh.
Wir sind ja nicht zu blöd, sondern nur zu ungenau.
Aber bedenke noch Mal die theoretisch notwendige Abweichung von der bisherigen Konstante: ca. 5 x 10 -14 (!!)
Damit gäbe es keine mysteriöse DM oder DE mehr...


----------



## RyzA (25. Oktober 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> @RyzA:
> gut, dass du den Vortrag von Frau Hossenfelder verlinkt hast.
> Das Buch von ihr dazu (Lost in Math: How Beauty Leads Physics Astray) ist im Übrigen noch viel interessanter.


Irgendjemand hier im Forum hat sie mir empfohlen. Ich weiß nur nicht mehr genau wer. Warst du das?



> Andere Kritikpunkte von ihr sehe ich Diffenzierter, es macht sicherlich keinen Sinn, z. B. für eine (fundamentale) Stringtheorie nicht überprüfbare Erklärungsversuche mittels z. B. Parallelunibversen herbeizuziehen.
> Das macht dann diese Theorie ad absurdum.
> Jedoch ist sie ja schon ein trockener Charakter
> Aus dieser Trockenheit grundsätzliche Spekulation über Multiversen fast dogmatisch abzulehnen, ist auch nicht der richtige Weg.
> Bei allem Diskurs muss die geistige Freiheit gewahrt bleiben...


Sabine Hossenfelder ist übrigens auch Verfechterin des Determinismus.
Also das *alles* in der Welt vorherbestimmt und berechenbar ist.


----------



## Threshold (25. Oktober 2019)

Das ist die Theorie, bzw. Hypothese, aber woher kommt denn die Annahme?
Die Beobachtungen zeigen eben was anderes.
Die Naturgesetze sind überall im Universum identisch. Schauen wir uns Quasare an, können wir anhand der Relativitätstheorie ihren Energieausstoß bestens berechnen. Obwohl sie Milliarden von Lichtjahren entfernt sind.
Meiner Meinung nach ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit bis wir wissen, was die Dunkle Materie wirklich ist.
Bei der dunklen Energie bin ich aber skeptischer.



RyzA schrieb:


> Sabine Hossenfelder ist übrigens auch Verfechterin des Determinismus.
> Also das *alles* in der Welt vorherbestimmt und berechenbar ist.



Die Quantenphysik sagt ja, dass man nicht alles berechnen kann.


----------



## RyzA (25. Oktober 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Quantenphysik sagt ja, dass man nicht alles berechnen kann.


Das gilt aber nur im Mikrokosmos.
Dort gibt es Zufälle.
Die Frage ist wie stark der Einfluss "der Zufälle" auf den Makrokosmos ist.


----------



## compisucher (25. Oktober 2019)

Nein, ich war das nicht, habe mir aber auf Empfehlung von meinem Freund Prof. Oskar Haidn bei der TUM ihr Buch zugelegt.

Halte sie für eine gute Wissenschaftlerin, man muss aber auch bei ihr differenzieren, sie hat eben auch zu bestimmten Themen eine Meinung, die nicht wirklich als Fakt bewiesen ist
Sie hält aber im Gegensatz zu vielen ihrer Kollegen hier nicht dogmatisch fest = Punktvorteil.


----------



## Threshold (25. Oktober 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das gilt aber nur im Mikrokosmos.
> Dort gibt es Zufälle.
> Die Frage ist wie stark der Einfluss "der Zufälle" auf den Makrokosmos ist.



Na dann versuch mal zu berechnen, wo sich die Erde während ihres Umlaufes um die Sonne exakt in 2 Milliarden Jahren befindet. 

Du kannst nicht berechnen, wo jeder einzelne Wassertropfen landet, wenn du ein Glas umwirfst.


----------



## RyzA (25. Oktober 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na dann versuch mal zu berechnen, wo sich die Erde während ihres Umlaufes um die Sonne exakt in 2 Milliarden Jahren befindet.
> 
> Du kannst nicht berechnen, wo jeder einzelne Wassertropfen landet, wenn du ein Glas umwirfst.


Aber nicht weil es nicht berechenbar ist, sondern weil man alle Informationen oder Parameter nicht kennt.
Das sind zuviele Daten. Bzw zu hoher Rechenaufwand.
Stephen Hawking meinte auch mal ganz nüchtern in seinem Buch "Ist alles vorherbestimmt?": 
Er können die Frage nicht beantworten, weil es zuviele Teilchen sind die man berechnen müßte.


----------



## Threshold (25. Oktober 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber nicht weil es nicht berechenbar ist, sondern weil man alle Informationen oder Parameter nicht kennt.
> Das sind zuviele Daten. Bzw zu hoher Rechenaufwand.
> Stephen Hawking meinte auch mal ganz nüchtern in seinem Buch "Ist alles vorherbestimmt?":
> Er können die Frage nicht beantworten, weil es zuviele Teilchen sind die man berechnen müßte.



Ja eben. Es gibt zu viele Variablen. Daher klappt das mit der Wettervorhersage auch nur ein paar Stunden bis Tage. 
Und deswegen ist Astrologie auch Unsinn.


----------



## RyzA (25. Oktober 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja eben. Es gibt zu viele Variablen. Daher klappt das mit der Wettervorhersage auch nur ein paar Stunden bis Tage.
> Und deswegen ist Astrologie auch Unsinn.


Aber nur weil man es nicht kann oder wir es (noch) nicht können, schließt es den Determinismus ja nicht aus.
Viele Dinge im Makrokosmos deuten darauf hin das alles determiniert ist.

Das würde philosophisch allerdings wiederum bedeuten, ob wir dann noch einen freien Willen besitzen?
Und er nicht eine Illusion ist.
Ob das Konsequenzen für uns hätte?

Z.B das was ich gerade hier schreibe und das ich hier schreibe, schon lange vorher feststand.

Edit: Und nochmal editiert habe.


----------



## Threshold (25. Oktober 2019)

Du wirst es nie können.
Nimm eine Tasse und lasse sie vom Tisch zu Boden fallen. Sie wird kaputt gehen.
Du kannst nicht mal berechnen in wie viele Stücke sie zerbrechen wird. Höchstens raten.


----------



## RyzA (25. Oktober 2019)

Es wird wohl niemand alles berechnen können, weil man dann einen Supercomputer braucht, der unendlich schnell ist oder eben unendlich lange rechnen muß.
Weil das Universum wahrscheinlich unendlich groß ist.
Aber dann bräuchte der wohl unendlich viel Energie.


----------



## Threshold (25. Oktober 2019)

Hast du die Doku gesehen?
Wildes Wetter – auf den Spuren der Klimaforschung - ZDFmediathek

Da reicht der stärkste Supercomputer aus um ein kleines Stück der Erde in Sachen Klima berechnen zu können.
Wie stark muss der Computer sein, um die gesamte Erde berechnen zu können?


----------



## Two-Face (25. Oktober 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na dann versuch mal zu berechnen, wo sich die Erde während ihres Umlaufes um die Sonne exakt in 2 Milliarden Jahren befindet.


Öhm, ich glaube in 2 Mrd. (!) Jahren wird die Erde wohl nicht mehr "um" der Sonne sein, sondern umgekehrt.


----------



## Threshold (25. Oktober 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Öhm, ich glaube in 2 Mrd. (!) Jahren wird die Erde wohl nicht mehr "um" der Sonne sein, sondern umgekehrt.



Die Sonne kreist um die Erde?


----------



## Two-Face (25. Oktober 2019)

Wann sollte das nochmal sein? Waren es nun 1 oder 1,5 Mrd. Jahre bis die Sonne die Erde verschluckt?


----------



## Threshold (25. Oktober 2019)

Nope. 
Die Sonne ist jetzt 4,5 Milliarden Jahre alt und ist gerade im mittleren Alter. Sie wird noch mal so lange scheinen ehe sie zum roten Riesen wird.
Allerdings nimmt die Strahlungsleistung der Sonne immer weiter zu und daher wird die Erde noch rund 1 Milliarde Jahre haben, ehe sie den Zustand der Venus annehmen wird.


----------



## Two-Face (25. Oktober 2019)

Na also, dann ist doch die Frage, wo die Erde dann genau sein wird, eh' akademisch.

Da wären präzisere Berechnungen über die Klimaeentwicklung schon wichtiger.


----------



## RyzA (25. Oktober 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hast du die Doku gesehen?
> Wildes Wetter – auf den Spuren der Klimaforschung - ZDFmediathek
> 
> Da reicht der stärkste Supercomputer aus um ein kleines Stück der Erde in Sachen Klima berechnen zu können.
> Wie stark muss der Computer sein, um die gesamte Erde berechnen zu können?


Nur weil man es nicht berechnen kann, heisst das nicht das es keinen Determinismus gibt.
Man kann ja darauf (imaginär) "extrapolieren".


----------



## Threshold (25. Oktober 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Nur weil man es nicht berechnen kann, heisst das nicht das es keinen Determinismus gibt.
> Man kann ja darauf (imaginär) "extrapolieren".



Was soll das denn sonst heißen?


----------



## Adi1 (25. Oktober 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber nicht weil es nicht berechenbar ist, sondern weil man alle Informationen oder Parameter nicht kennt.
> Das sind zuviele Daten. Bzw zu hoher Rechenaufwand.
> Stephen Hawking meinte auch mal ganz nüchtern in seinem Buch "Ist alles vorherbestimmt?":
> Er können die Frage nicht beantworten, weil es zuviele Teilchen sind die man berechnen müßte.



Weil es im Endeffekt keinen Nutzen bringt.


----------



## RyzA (25. Oktober 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was soll das denn sonst heißen?


Naja, nur weil man wegen seiner eingeschränkten Möglichkeiten, nicht alles berechnen kann, heisst das nicht das es keinen Determinismus gibt.
Ist doch genauso wie mit dem Universum. Wir sehen nur einen kleinen Bereich und gehen davon aus, dass überall im Universum die selben Gesetze gelten.



Adi1 schrieb:


> Weil es im Endeffekt keinen Nutzen bringt.


Kommt drauf an.

Die Physiker suchen ja auch nach der "Theory of everything".
Damit läßt sich dann ja theoretisch alles berechnen.
Aber fraglich ob das gelingen wird.


----------



## Adi1 (25. Oktober 2019)

An die sogenannte "Weltformel" werden wir niemals rankommen 

Dazu sind wir leider etwas geistig beschränkt


----------



## RyzA (25. Oktober 2019)

Das denke ich auch.
Aber trotzdem glaube ich das alles determiniert ist.
Die Konsenquenzen blende ich dann aus.
Dann "entscheidet" eben die Natur oder ihre Gesetze darüber, ob ich richtig oder falsch handel und nicht ich selber.
Wenn ich mal ******** gebaut habe schiebe ichs einfach auf die Natur.


----------



## Threshold (26. Oktober 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wir sehen nur einen kleinen Bereich und gehen davon aus, dass überall im Universum die selben Gesetze gelten.



Wir haben alle stabilen Elemente gefunden, die es im Universum gibt. Da gibt es keine Lücken.
wir haben verstanden, wie Materie und Licht wechselwirkt. 
Beobachtungen zeigen, dass überall im Universum diese Wechselwirkung abläuft, mit den Elementen, die wir kennen.
Wieso also sollten woanders im Universum andere Naturgesetze gelten?


----------



## RyzA (26. Oktober 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso also sollten woanders im Universum andere Naturgesetze gelten?


Und wieso sollte es dann keinen Determinismus geben?
Der basiert doch auf diesen Naturgesetzen. Oder ist die konsequente Folge dieser.
Nur weil wir nicht alles berechnen können schließt es ihn ja nicht aus.


----------



## Teacup (26. Oktober 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Naja, nur weil man wegen seiner eingeschränkten Möglichkeiten, nicht alles berechnen kann, heisst das nicht das es keinen Determinismus gibt.
> Ist doch genauso wie mit dem Universum. Wir sehen nur einen kleinen Bereich und gehen davon aus, dass überall im Universum die selben Gesetze gelten.



Das ist die große Frage: Bohmsche Mechanik oder Kopenhagener Interpretation. Noch mehr und noch kleinere Parameter, die ein System dann irgendwann wirklich vollständig beschreiben oder absolute Wahrscheinlichkeit. Nobody knows 


Wir müssen ja auch von der Gültigkeit ausgehen, anders geht es nicht.


----------



## Threshold (26. Oktober 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und wieso sollte es dann keinen Determinismus geben?
> Der basiert doch auf diesen Naturgesetzen. Oder ist die konsequente Folge dieser.
> Nur weil wir nicht alles berechnen können schließt es ihn ja nicht aus.



Nur weil du glaubst, dass es aufm Mond rosa Elefanten geben könnte bedeutet das nicht, dass es sie gibt. Aber ausschließen kann man das nie. 
Man kann nicht beweisen, dass etwas nicht existiert. Man kann nur wissenschaftlich herangehen und behaupten, dass etwas nicht falsch ist.


----------



## RyzA (26. Oktober 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nur weil du glaubst, dass es aufm Mond rosa Elefanten geben könnte bedeutet das nicht, dass es sie gibt. Aber ausschließen kann man das nie.
> Man kann nicht beweisen, dass etwas nicht existiert. Man kann nur wissenschaftlich herangehen und behaupten, dass etwas nicht falsch ist.


In sehr vielen Fällen, können wir doch beobachten, dass Kausalketten/Zusammenhänge deterministisch sind.
Dein Vergleich mit dem rosa Elefanten ist völlig an den Haaren herbeigezogen.

*Edit:* Jedes Ereignis löst ein anderes oder mehrere andere Ereignisse aus. Das kann man logisch begründen.

Vielleicht kennst du noch das Spiel " The Incredible Machine"... so ähnlich, nur noch viel komplexer.
Und nur weil es sehr komplex ist und für uns scheinbar unberechenbar, ist das kein Auschlusskriterium.
Oder Dominosteine... auch ein prima Beispiel für Kausalketten.


----------



## Threshold (26. Oktober 2019)

Nö. Wenn ich aufm Klo war, löst das kein anderes Ereignis aus.


----------



## RyzA (26. Oktober 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nö. Wenn ich aufm Klo war, löst das kein anderes Ereignis aus.


Doch. Dein Haufen kommt in die Kläranlage....


----------



## Teacup (26. Oktober 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> In sehr vielen Fällen, können wir doch beobachten, dass Kausalketten/Zusammenhänge deterministisch sind.
> Dein Vergleich mit dem rosa Elefanten ist völlig an den Haaren herbeigezogen.
> 
> *Edit:* Jedes Ereignis löst ein anderes oder mehrere andere Ereignisse aus. Das kann man logisch begründen.
> ...



Die Verkettungen können auch nur so aussehen, weil der beobachtete Abschnitt zu klein ist, um eine nennenswerte Abweichung zwischen zwei Vorhersagen zu zeigen. Das geht eben so lange gut, bis man Systeme betrachtet, die man nur mit endlicher Genauigkeit beschreiben kann oder die QM plötzlich meint mehrere Ergebnisse mit einer gewissen Wahrscheinlichkeit präsentieren zu können.


----------



## RyzA (26. Oktober 2019)

Teacup schrieb:


> Die Verkettungen können auch nur so aussehen, weil der beobachtete Abschnitt zu klein ist, um eine nennenswerte Abweichung zwischen zwei Vorhersagen zu zeigen. Das geht eben so lange gut, bis man Systeme betrachtet, die man nur mit endlicher Genauigkeit beschreiben kann oder die QM plötzlich meint mehrere Ergebnisse mit einer gewissen Wahrscheinlichkeit präsentieren zu können.


Das verstehe ich nicht so ganz. Die QM gilt doch nur für den Mikrokosmos, oder nicht?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Oktober 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Öhm -- natürlich schloss ich die dunkle Materie und dunkle Energie mit ein.



Du schließt Dinge in deine Beobachtungen ein, die du gar nicht beobachtet hast? Das ist eben ein Zirkelschluss. "Der weiße Elefant im Raum kann sich unsichtbar machen. Beweis: Ich sehe ihn nicht."
Wir wissen nur, wie sie sich die beobachteten Himmelskörper bewegen, aber wir wissen nicht ob sie dies gemäß den postulierten Gravitationsgesetzten unter Einfluss einer unsichtbaren Kraftquelle machen (DE/DM), oder ob sie es es gemäß des Einflusses der sichtbaren Objekte im Universum machen und die Gravitationswirkung komplexer ist. Erstere Interpretation ist zwar gemäß Ockham zu bevorzugen, weil wir sonst alle möglichen Variationen in das weiter entfernte Universum hineininterpretieren können, aber solange wir diverse Theorien und postulierte Konstanzen nicht einmal in einem anderen Sonnensystem, geschweige denn am anderen Ende der Galaxie auf ihre Gültigkeit überprüft haben, ist es sehr arrogant, auf die unfehlbare Gültigkeit der eigenen Behauptungen auf intergalaktischen Entfernungen zu pochen. Sämtliche Hochpräzisionsmessungen der Gravitation wurden in einem Abstand von minimal 1,3 bis maximal 1,4 Licht-Millisekunden zum Erdmittelpunkt durchgeführt. (Vermutlich ist die Spannweiter sogar deutlich weniger, aber ich bin zu faul mich mit komplexen Geodäten rumzuärgern.) Daraus auf Entfernungen von 14 Milliarden Lichtjahren hochzurechnen ist eine Interpolation um einen Faktor von gut einer Trillion.

Wie üblich sind Zahlenverhältnisse dieser Größenorndung zu viel für das menschliche Gehirn, aber so als ungefähre Einordnung: Der Durchmesser der Erde und eines Wasserstoffatoms stehen ungefähr in ähnlicher Orientierung. Der Versuch anhand irdischer Gravitationsmessungen die Bewegungskonstanten von Objekten am Rande des für uns sichtbaren Universums zu erklären ist also ähnlich leicht wie anzugeben, ob die Verbindungsachse zwischen den (gedachten) Mittelpunkten eines Protons und eines Elektrons in Sydney gerade in Richtung deines linken oder deines rechten Nasenlochs zeigt. Klar müsste es theoretisch machbar sein, wenn die Grundannahmen und alle Messungen 100% stimmen, aber schon der kleinste Messfehler oder die kleinste Fehlüberlegung oder -rechnung würde das Ergebnis komplett falsch machen. (Ein 64-Bit-Datenformat, dass auch negative Integer zulässt, könnte beispielsweise nicht einmal die Vorkommastellen des eben benannten Faktors berechnen...)




Opus_Dei schrieb:


> In der Tat ein interessantes Konzept zum "direkten" Nachweis extraterrestrischer Lebensformen. (und die Atmosphäre reflektiert noch immer keine Lebensformen, aber das wollte ich auch falsch verstehen )
> 
> Lediglich den Begriff des chemischen Fingerabdrucks finde ich persönlich etwas unpassend. Auch wenn die Pigmente eine Folge von Stoffwechselprodukten sind, werden Sie hier über ihre Wechselwirkungen mit dem Licht der jeweiligen Sonne detektiert. Physik > Chemie



Jede Fernmessung muss physische Effekte nutzen, weil Chemie direkten Kontakt voraussetzt. Gesucht wird aber die Signatur einer komplexen chemischen Substanz. Davon abgesehen ist Chemie ganz allgemein nur die Physik mittelgroßer Teilchen.




Threshold schrieb:


> Welche Gravitationstheorie?
> Wir haben eine Gravitationstheorie, die bisher jeder Überprüfung stand gehalten hat und Vorhersagen gemacht hat, die sich als korrekt erwiesen hat.



Sieht man mal von der Bewegung sichtbarer Himmelskörper und der Bewegung nanoskopischer Teilchen ab. Aber ja: Für wissenschaftliche Interpretation von Stein-fällt-runter ist sie ganz gut geeignet.
(Um an der Stelle obiges Größenverhältnis nochmal aufzugreifen: Vollbeladen steht die Masse einer An-225 übrigens ungefähr in gleichem Verhältniss zur Masse der Erde, wie die maximale Entfernung zwischen zwei von der Menschheit durchgeführten präzisen Messungen der Gravitationskonstante und dem Radius des Universums, für den wir die Gültigkeit des Ergebnisses und den Verlauf der Fernwirkung postulieren. Wer mit seinen Instrumenten also nicht in der Lage ist, jeden Start von Mirja durch die Verschiebung der Erde in Gegenrichtung abzulesen, der sollte vorsichtig mit seinen Behauptungen über die Bewegung ferner Galaxien sein.)




Threshold schrieb:


> Du kannst der Gravitation nicht einfach mehr Kraft geben.
> Gibst du ihr mehr Kraft, bedeutet das im Umkehrschluss, dass der Fusionsprozess innerhalb eines stern schneller abläuft, da die Gravitation ja stärker ist.
> Das bedeutet wiederum, dass die Sterne nicht so lange leben wie heute.



Wie lange leben Sterne denn heute? Die Theorie spricht von einigen Milliarden Jahren und bislang beobachtet haben wir auf präzisem wissenschaftlichen Niveau bestenfalls einen Stern für bestenfalls einige Jahrzehnte. Ich denke nicht, dass wir eine insgesamt um 10-20 Jahre höhere oder niedrigere Lebensdauer durch unsere Messergebnisse ausschließen können.




Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist die Theorie, bzw. Hypothese, aber woher kommt denn die Annahme?
> Die Beobachtungen zeigen eben was anderes.
> Die Naturgesetze sind überall im Universum identisch.



DAS ist eine Annahme. Und eine der wenigen, die sich praktisch gar nicht falsifizieren oder wenigstens untermauern lässt.



> Die Quantenphysik sagt ja, dass man nicht alles berechnen kann.



Die Quantenphysik sagt auch, dass Objekte sich von einem Ort zum nächsten teleportieren anstatt sich flüssig zu bewegen, dass Dinge zwei gegensätzliche Eigenschaften (z.B. tod und lebendig) gleichzeitig aufweisen können und afaik auch dass es keine Gravitation gibt. Zumindest nicht in der Form, wie wir sie beobachten.
Fazit: Glaube nicht alles, was die Quantenphysik sagt.




RyzA schrieb:


> Es wird wohl niemand alles berechnen können, weil man dann einen Supercomputer braucht, der unendlich schnell ist oder eben unendlich lange rechnen muß.
> Weil das Universum wahrscheinlich unendlich groß ist.
> Aber dann bräuchte der wohl unendlich viel Energie.



Vor allem musst du ihn in ein anderes Universum stellen. Denn er bestünde zwangsläufig aus millionen mal mehr Teilchen (eher Milliarden), als er selbst simulieren kann und wenn du 99,999999% der Materie im Universum nimmst, um das Verhalten der anderen 0,0000001% zu berechnen, dann hat der Rechenvorgang soviel Einfluss im Universum, dass er das Ergebnis verfälscht.


----------



## Threshold (26. Oktober 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wie lange leben Sterne denn heute? Die Theorie spricht von einigen Milliarden Jahren und bislang beobachtet haben wir auf präzisem wissenschaftlichen Niveau bestenfalls einen Stern für bestenfalls einige Jahrzehnte. Ich denke nicht, dass wir eine insgesamt um 10-20 Jahre höhere oder niedrigere Lebensdauer durch unsere Messergebnisse ausschließen können.



Die Lebensdauer eines Sterns ist abhängig von seiner Masse. Je größer die Masse, desto schneller ist der Stern am Ende.
Wäre also die Gravitation stärker, würde ein Stern wie die Sonne keine 10 Milliarden Jahre Energie erzeugen sondern nur noch 1 Milliarde Jahre.
Und wie soll sich in einer Milliarde Jahre sowas komplexes wie Leben entwickeln?


----------



## matty2580 (26. Oktober 2019)

Trotz sehr vieler guter Wissenschaftler(innen) in dieser Welt, was bei einer Milliardenbevölkerung so gar noch wenig ist, ist besonders die Physik und Astronomie immer noch mit Grundsatzproblemen beschäftigt. Teilweise verhalten sich Teilchen im Mikrokosmos ganz anders als im Makrokosmos. Und dann gibt es halt Theorien wie die Quantentheorie, Chaostheorie, Forschung zur schwarzen Materie, u.s.w. um irgendwie eine theoretische Lösung dafür anbieten zu können. Am elegantesten ist immer noch Einsteins e=mc², was aber auch nur einen kleinen Teil der beobachtbaren Probleme erklärt. AEquivalenz von Masse und Energie – Wikipedia

Die Menschheit müsste also größere Teilchenbeschleuniger bauen, und mehr Geld für die Erforschung des Kosmos bereit stellen, wenn wir grundlegende Fragen endlich beantworten wollen.

Die Schlussfolgerungen daraus hätten auch ganz massiven Einfluss auf die zukünftige Forschung, und würden unsere Art selbst extrem weiter entwickeln.
Aber das meiste Geld wird in dieser Welt für Kriege ausgegeben, damit wir uns gegenseitig möglichst effektiv umbringen können. ^^


----------



## Opus_Dei (26. Oktober 2019)

matty2580 schrieb:


> ..., ist besonders die Physik und Astronomie immer noch mit Grundsatzproblemen beschäftigt.



Der Anspruch der Physik ist es die Welt zu erklären, bis man das geschafft hat (wahrscheinlich nie) wird sich die Physik u.a. also immer mit Grundsatzproblemen beschäftigen.



matty2580 schrieb:


> Aber das meiste Geld wird in dieser Welt für Kriege ausgegeben, damit wir uns gegenseitig möglichst effektiv umbringen können. ^^



Nach wir kurdische Peschmerga Kämpfer mit deutschen Panzerabwehrraketen ausgerüstet haben und der Türkei seid Jahren Panzer verkaufen, spielen die jetzt Alpha Tester für unsere Rüstungsindustrie... 

Leider werden auch wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse immer wieder für kriegerische Zwecke genutzt.

“Now, I am become Death, the destroyer of worlds.”


----------



## compisucher (27. Oktober 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und wie soll sich in einer Milliarde Jahre sowas komplexes wie Leben entwickeln?


Das wissen wir aber nicht, die Stichprobe 1 = Erde ist zu wenig, maximal eine Tendenz.


----------



## Threshold (27. Oktober 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Das wissen wir aber nicht, die Stichprobe 1 = Erde ist zu wenig, maximal eine Tendenz.



Na ja, es hat 1 Milliarde Jahre gedauert bis die ersten Einzeller aufgetaucht sind.
Und dabei ist das Sonnensystem ein relativ ruhiger Ort. Es kam also nie was dazwischen.
Dabei hätte ein starker Sonnenausbruch das Leben auf der Erde schnell beenden können.
Von daher sehe ich die Entwicklung von Leben auf der Erde als normalen Durchschnitt an.
Abgesehen davon ist das Leben auf Basis von Kohlenstoff einzig "schnell" genug um überhaupt Leben entstehen zu lassen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Oktober 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Lebensdauer eines Sterns ist abhängig von seiner Masse. Je größer die Masse, desto schneller ist der Stern am Ende.
> Wäre also die Gravitation stärker, würde ein Stern wie die Sonne keine 10 Milliarden Jahre Energie erzeugen sondern nur noch 1 Milliarde Jahre.
> Und wie soll sich in einer Milliarde Jahre sowas komplexes wie Leben entwickeln?



Wenn die Graviation um 10^-6 stärker wird, verringert sich die Lebensdauer um 10^1? Das glaubst du doch nichtmal selber.


----------



## Teacup (27. Oktober 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich nicht so ganz. Die QM gilt doch nur für den Mikrokosmos, oder nicht?



Wenn Du Determinismus möchtest kannst Du das nicht trennen. Entweder alles oder nichts.
Am Ende kann man immer ein Experiment durchführen, bei dem sich Quanteneffekte in makroskopischen Beobachtungen zeigen.
Wenn Du jetzt die QM vom Determinismus ausschließt fällt alles in sich zusammen 



Threshold schrieb:


> Welche Gravitationstheorie?
> Wir haben eine Gravitationstheorie, die bisher jeder Überprüfung stand gehalten hat und Vorhersagen gemacht hat, die sich als korrekt erwiesen hat.
> Wenn du also meinst, dass da ein Fehler ist, dann dürfte die Gravitationstheorie ja kaum noch haltbar sein. Derzeit gibt es aber nichts Besseres, egal wo man hinguckt und was man beobachtet.



Wenn sie das hätte, hätte man sich ja keine Dunkle Materie ausdenken müssen


----------



## RyzA (27. Oktober 2019)

Teacup schrieb:


> Wenn Du Determinismus möchtest kannst Du das nicht trennen. Entweder alles oder nichts.
> Am Ende kann man immer ein Experiment durchführen, bei dem sich Quanteneffekte in makroskopischen Beobachtungen zeigen.
> Wenn Du jetzt die QM vom Determinismus ausschließt fällt alles in sich zusammen


Achso. Ich bin bisher davon ausgegangen, dass die QM den Determinismus, wegen der Zufälle, ausschließen würde.
Aber das sind wohl die zunehmenden Ungenauigkeiten, von denen du geschrieben hast, auf einer größeren Skalierung bzw bei höherer Komplexität.


----------



## Teacup (27. Oktober 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Achso. Ich bin bisher davon ausgegangen, dass die QM den Determinismus, wegen der Zufälle, ausschließen würde.
> Aber das sind wohl die zunehmenden Ungenauigkeiten, von denen du geschrieben hast, auf einer größeren Skalierung bzw bei höherer Komplexität.



Ne so meinte ich das nicht, das waren zwei Beispiele.

Du hast sowohl das Problem, dass Du z.B. chaotische aber makroskopische Systeme immer nur mit begrenzter Genauigkeit beschreiben kannst, wodurch der Fehler beliebig wachsen kann, als auch dass QM je nach Interpretation schlicht nicht Deterministisch ist.
Letzteres weiß nan halt nicht, ersteres ist ein praktisches Problem, das einem selbst bei tatsächlichem Determinismus im Weg steht.


----------



## RyzA (27. Oktober 2019)

Wobei ich mich frage, ob ein System nicht nur chaotisch ist, weil man nicht alle Faktoren und Zusammenhänge kennt.
Wenn ich mir die Ordnung von manchen Menschen angucke, dann wirkt sich auf mich chaotisch, aber die haben da trotzdem ein System drin.


----------



## Teacup (27. Oktober 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wobei ich mich frage, ob ein System nicht nur chaotisch ist, weil man nicht alle Faktoren und Zusammenhänge kennt.
> Wenn ich mir die Ordnung von manchen Menschen angucke, dann wirkt sich auf mich chaotisch, aber die haben da trotzdem ein System drin.





Da scheitert leider (momentan?) die Mathematik dran. Es gibt schlicht keine analytische Lösung. Alles was man Ende machen kann, ist zu versuchen den Fehler durch längere Reihenentwicklungen, kleine Schritte und bessere Verfahren zu verkleinern.
Ändert aber alles nichts daran, dass jede infinitesimal kleine Änderung der Anfangsbedingung nach einer endlichen Zeit zu einem radikal anderen Ergebnis führen wird - kannste machen nix


----------



## RyzA (27. Oktober 2019)

Teacup schrieb:


> Ändert aber alles nichts daran, dass jede infinitesimal kleine Änderung der Anfangsbedingung nach einer endlichen Zeit zu einem radikal anderen Ergebnis führen wird - kannste machen nix


Schmetterlingseffekt – Wikipedia 

Der Film ist übrigens auch ganz gut.  Auch wenn er nur grob damit zu tun hat.


----------



## Opus_Dei (30. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=viwmWogBOTw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mal zur Abwechslung was ohne Quanten 

Der Punkt mit den Feuermeldern ist so gut! Habe mich direkt ertappt gefühlt, wenn wieder der wacklige Stuhl genommen wird anstelle die Leiter zu holen...

Beängstigen wie sehr Krankenhäuser die Mörtalität beeinflussen. Auch wenn man bedenkt, dass in der Schweine- und Geflügelzucht unsere letzten Reserveantibiotika verheizt werden.


----------



## RyzA (30. Oktober 2019)

Danke für den Link. Interessantes Video.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. November 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Achso. Ich bin bisher davon ausgegangen, dass die QM den Determinismus, wegen der Zufälle, ausschließen würde.
> Aber das sind wohl die zunehmenden Ungenauigkeiten, von denen du geschrieben hast, auf einer größeren Skalierung bzw bei höherer Komplexität.



Die QM verbietet die Grundlagen für vollständig fehlerfreie Vorhersagen in der Praxis. Das spielt aber keine große Rolle, weil unsere Möglichkeiten weitaus begrenzter sind. Heisenberg hat zum Beispiel kein Problem damit, wenn du die chemischen und elektrischen Potentiale sämtlicher Synapsen eines lebenden Gehirns erfassen und davon ausgehend den nächsten Gedanken vorhersagen möchtest. Aber Biochemie und Medizin werden es vermutlich trotzdem nie hinbekommen.

Determinismus ist aber nicht nur praktisches Vorhersagen. Determinismus besagt zunächst nur, dass das System logischen Grundsätzen folgt und sich sein nächster Zustand nach festen Regeln aus dem Ist-Zustand ergibt. Das du den Ist-Zustand selbst nicht bestimmten kannst und nicht einmal die Regeln vollständig kennst, ändert nichts daran, dass das System deterministisch ist. Nur die Falsifizierung wird dadurch massiv erschwert, denn die Nullhypothese "das System ist deterministisch" ließe sich in der Theorie ganz einfach wiederlegen. Eine einzige exakte Vorhersage, die nicht eintrifft, würde reichen. Aber durch die QM verhindert solche Vorhersagen und somit auch deren Überprüfung.




RyzA schrieb:


> Wobei ich mich frage, ob ein System nicht nur chaotisch ist, weil man nicht alle Faktoren und Zusammenhänge kennt.
> Wenn ich mir die Ordnung von manchen Menschen angucke, dann wirkt sich auf mich chaotisch, aber die haben da trotzdem ein System drin.



Ist das nicht sogar die Definition für "chaotisch" gegenüber "zufällig"? Habe ich jedenfalls immer so aufgefasst: Chaotische Systeme folgen strengen Regeln, die aber so komplex sind oder von so vielen Faktoren abhängen, dass wir seine Entwicklung nur Beobachten, aber weder nachvollziehen noch vorhersagen können.


----------



## compisucher (15. November 2019)

Ich habe es schon immer geahnt (siehe diverse Posts in diesem Thread von mir), die Wissenschaftler scheinen nun endlich auch diese Ahnung haben...

Experiment sucht nach Asymmetrie in der Wirkung der Dunklen Materie auf Antiteilchen Haengen Antimaterie und Dunkle-Materie zusammen? - scinexx | Das Wissensmagazin


----------



## compisucher (19. November 2019)

Finde ich interessant:
"Suesses" ausserirdischer Herkunft: Forscher finden Zucker in Meteoriten - n-tv.de


----------



## Threshold (19. November 2019)

Das zeigt aber auch, dass Leben auf Kohlenstoffbasis im Universum sehr viel weiter verbreitet sein wird als auf Basis von Silizium.


----------



## RyzA (19. November 2019)

Wer weiss ob es überhaupt Leben auf Siliziumbasis gibt.
Das ist ja auch nur theoretisch denkbar.


----------



## compisucher (19. November 2019)

"Glaub" ich nicht, werter Ryza.

Die Rahmenbedingungen sind dann doch sehr exotisch.

Ein terristischer Planet in der Umlaufbahn vom Jupiter mit dichter Methanathmosphäre und Jahresmitteltemperatur zw. -10 und +10° Celsius und Sauerstoffarm (auch im Gestein) kann ich mir nicht wirklich vorstellen.


----------



## RyzA (19. November 2019)

Unter solchen Bedingungen entsteht natürlich kein Leben.
Aber Kohlenstoff kommt doch häufiger vor.
Und wir kennen bereits Leben auf Kohlenstoff-Basis.


----------



## Threshold (19. November 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wer weiss ob es überhaupt Leben auf Siliziumbasis gibt.
> Das ist ja auch nur theoretisch denkbar.



Das Problem wird wohl sein, Leben auf Silizium Basis überhaupt erkennen zu können.
Silizium ist extrem langsam. Vermutlich wachsen Berge schneller.



RyzA schrieb:


> Unter solchen Bedingungen entsteht natürlich kein Leben.
> Aber Kohlenstoff kommt doch häufiger vor.
> Und wir kennen bereits Leben auf Kohlenstoff-Basis.



Silizium ist viel häufiger auf der Erde vertreten als Kohlenstoff. trotzdem basiert das Leben auf Kohlenstoff.
Das Problem bei Silizium ist halt, wo die Energie herkommen soll.
Kohlenstoff oxidiert und das Endprodukt ist ein Gas.
Silizium oxidiert und das Endprodukt ist Sand. Ich hab noch keinen gesehen, der Sand ausgeatmet hat.
Von daher wird Leben auf Silizium völlig anders aussehen. Und wenn auch nur ein Stück Kohlenstoff da ist, wird sich Leben auf Kohlenstoff entwickeln.


----------



## Adi1 (19. November 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wer weiss ob es überhaupt Leben auf Siliziumbasis gibt.
> Das ist ja auch nur theoretisch denkbar.



Das wäre sogar möglich, Kohlenstoff und Silizium
befinden sich in der gleichen Hauptgruppe,
sind also sehr reaktiv,

auch wenn Silizium etwas in die saure Richtung geht,
würde ich ein daraufbasierendes Leben nicht ganz ausschließen.


----------



## Threshold (19. November 2019)

Silizium ist im Vergleich zu Kohlenstoff so reaktiv wie ein Teenager, wenns darum geht das Zimmer aufzuräumen.


----------



## RyzA (19. November 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Silizium ist viel häufiger auf der Erde vertreten als Kohlenstoff. trotzdem basiert das Leben auf Kohlenstoff.


Ja aber du  hattest auch geschrieben...



Threshold schrieb:


> Das zeigt aber auch, dass Leben auf Kohlenstoffbasis im Universum sehr viel weiter verbreitet sein wird als auf Basis von Silizium.



Also im gesamten Universum gibt es ja bestimmt viel mehr Kohlenstoff, oder nicht?


----------



## Threshold (19. November 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Also im gesamten Universum gibt es ja bestimmt viel mehr Kohlenstoff, oder nicht?



Das weiß niemand.
Es gibt Gaswolken, in denen Kohlenstoff in gebundener Form vorkommt.
Aber Silizium ist Bestandteil von Staub und davon gibt es im Universum auch eine Menge.


----------



## compisucher (19. November 2019)

C als 6. E entsteht schon in der Endphase von sehr kleinen Sternen (roter Zwerg), für Silizium (14. E) braucht es schon größere Sterne (Sonne).
Alles, was "nur" ein Roter Riese im Endstadium wird, kann maximal Eisen (26. E) erzeugen.
Elemente darüber entstehen ausschließlich in Supernovae.
Da es aktuell deutlich mehr rote Zwerge gibt, liegt die Vermutung nahe, dass es ebenso deutlich mehr C als SI im Universum gibt.

Wirklich wissen kann es momentan niemand, da uns nicht ein mal die Großstruktur des Universums (Filamentstruktur) wirklich gänzlich klar ist.

Erst kürzlich gab es einen Artikel bei der nasa, in dem gemutmaßt wird, dass die großen Leeren zwischen den Galaxienfilamenten doch nicht so leer sind wie gedacht.
Hinweise ergeben zwei festgestellte Schwerkraftanomalien, merkwürdige Gravitationslinsen im leeren Raum, die das Licht von anderen Galaxienhaufen auf der anderen Seite umlenken..
Diese müssen einen Durchmesser von über 200 Mio. Lichtjahren haben.^^

Tja, und nun wird spekuliert:
Ansammlung von Dunkler Energie oder Materie?
Ansammlung von Antimaterie?
Ansammlung von regulärer Masse aus früheren Sternenproduktionen?
Riesige schwarze Löcher?

Sucht euch was raus...


----------



## Threshold (20. November 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Sucht euch was raus...



Chuck Norris spannt den Bizeps an.


----------



## Adi1 (21. November 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Silizium ist im Vergleich zu Kohlenstoff so reaktiv wie ein Teenager, wenns darum geht das Zimmer aufzuräumen.



So kann man das nicht vergleichen. 

Mit mehr Zeit, und ohne störenden Einflüße

könnte auch daraus eine Lebensform entstehen.


----------



## Threshold (21. November 2019)

Aber nur, wenn es kein Kohlenstoff gibt, denn sonst entwickelt sich das Leben auf Kohlenstoff und für Silizium bleibt nur Sand übrig.


----------



## Adi1 (22. November 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber nur, wenn es kein Kohlenstoff gibt, denn sonst entwickelt sich das Leben auf Kohlenstoff und für Silizium bleibt nur Sand übrig.



Das ist jetzt aber alles spekulativ.


----------



## Threshold (22. November 2019)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt aber alles spekulativ.



Na ja, eigentlich nicht.
Wenn man die Erde als Maßstab nimmt, gibt es hier eine Menge Silizium. Deutlich mehr als es Kohlenstoff gibt.
Das Leben basiert aber auf Kohlenstoff, weil er eben auch da ist.
Was ja auch kein wunder ist, wenn man sich die Kernprozesse in den Sternen mal so anschaut.
Die Elemente bis Eisen werden relativ problemlos erzeugt. Erst danach wird es kritisch.
Und Elemente wie Stickstoff, Sauerstoff, Kohlenstoff ist weit verbreitet und das Leben sucht sich ja den Weg des geringsten Widerstandes aus.
Wenn Verbindungen aus Silizium Milliarden Jahre brauchen, schaffen das Verbindungen aus Kohlenstoff in Millionen Jahren und da muss man kein Prophet sein um zu erkennen, wer der kürzeren ziehen wird.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. November 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Silizium ist im Vergleich zu Kohlenstoff so reaktiv wie ein Teenager, wenns darum geht das Zimmer aufzuräumen.



Ich glaube mich zu erinnern, dass es da durchaus heftige Reaktionen geben kann 

Aber bei extraterrestrischen Reaktionsmöglichkeiten (und nicht nur denen - schon in der Tiefsee gibt es einiges interessantes) muss man sich eh von der klassischen 20 °C, 1 bar Chemie trennen. Silizium ist unter sogenannten "Normalbedingungen" nicht sehr reaktionsfreudig und komplexe Moleküle daraus viel zu stabil für dynamische Prozesse wie "Leben". Aber bei 400 °C und 100 bar kann das schon ganz anders aussehen. Leider ist unser Wissen darüber sehr beschränkt, weil man auf der Erde keine Verwendung dafür hat und auch nur mit enorm viel Aufwand überhaupt Ergebnisse erhält, während Standard-Chemie auf dem Labortisch genauso gut funktioniert, wie in der nächstbesten Produktionsanlage. Entsprechend einseitig ist das Wissen der Menschheit.
Gilt übrigens nicht nur für Silizium, sondern auch für H2O. Wasser ist unter irdischen Bedingungen ein 1A Medium für Leben. Aber bei anderen Temperaturen und Drücken ...?




RyzA schrieb:


> Ja aber du  hattest auch geschrieben...
> 
> 
> 
> Also im gesamten Universum gibt es ja bestimmt viel mehr Kohlenstoff, oder nicht?



Aufgrund der nuklearphysikalischen Bildungsprozesse ist das anzunehmen, ja. Aber das sagt wenig über die Bildungsmöglichkeiten für Leben aus, denn einerseits kann das durchaus aus dem selteneren Element entstehen, wie Inu schon ausgeführt hat, andererseits stecken sowieso 99% der Masse eines Sonnensystems im Zentralgestirn, das ein eher unwahrscheinlicher Ort für die Bildung von Leben ist. Die Elementverteilung an der Oberfläche von Planeten kann deutlich vom universalen Mittel abweichen.


----------



## Threshold (23. November 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich glaube mich zu erinnern, dass es da durchaus heftige Reaktionen geben kann
> 
> Aber bei extraterrestrischen Reaktionsmöglichkeiten (und nicht nur denen - schon in der Tiefsee gibt es einiges interessantes) muss man sich eh von der klassischen 20 °C, 1 bar Chemie trennen. Silizium ist unter sogenannten "Normalbedingungen" nicht sehr reaktionsfreudig und komplexe Moleküle daraus viel zu stabil für dynamische Prozesse wie "Leben". Aber bei 400 °C und 100 bar kann das schon ganz anders aussehen. Leider ist unser Wissen darüber sehr beschränkt, weil man auf der Erde keine Verwendung dafür hat und auch nur mit enorm viel Aufwand überhaupt Ergebnisse erhält, während Standard-Chemie auf dem Labortisch genauso gut funktioniert, wie in der nächstbesten Produktionsanlage. Entsprechend einseitig ist das Wissen der Menschheit.
> Gilt übrigens nicht nur für Silizium, sondern auch für H2O. Wasser ist unter irdischen Bedingungen ein 1A Medium für Leben. Aber bei anderen Temperaturen und Drücken ...?



Wir kennen im Sonnensystem ja einen Ort mit 400 Grad und 100 Bar.
Nur hat man bis heute nichts entdecken können, was irgendwie nach Leben aussieht.
Und jeder möchte ja Leben entdecken, mit dem man kommunizieren kann. Also mehr als irgendeinen Schleim, den es vermutlich hier und da schon eher anzutreffen gibt.
Es geht ja um höheres Leben, um komplexes Leben.
Das Leben auf der Erde wurde ja erst dann komplex als es freien Sauerstoff gab. 
Kann es komplexes Leben geben mit 400 Grad und 100 Bar Druck? daran glaube ich nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. November 2019)

Nur auf 50% der gründlich untersuchten und 33% der ingesamt untersuchten Planeten, deren astronomische Parameter erdähnliches Leben zulassen könnten, unserem Wissen nach überhaupt Leben hervorgebracht. Aber davon wiederum 100% auch höheres Leben. (ob es als "intelligent" zählen sollte, ist strittig)

Glauben kann man also viel, aber dass wir bei minimalster Beobachtung eines Planeten dort kein Leben entdeckt haben, sagt wissenschaftlich so gut wie nichts über die Möglichkeit von derartigem Leben auf solchen Planeten aus und noch viel weniger wissen über etwaige zusätzliche Voraussetzungen, die für höheres Leben erforderlich sein könnten.


----------



## RyzA (24. November 2019)

Ich denke wenn man einen Planeten findet, der sehr erdähnlich ist und er genug Zeit hatte, wird das Leben dort genauso vielfältig sein wie hier.

Weil ich das immer noch sehr fasizierend finde: entweder sind die Bedingungen sehr schlecht. Und Leben kann wahrscheinlich dort gänzlich ausgeschlossen werden.
Oder die Bedingungen sind optimal (was eher selten ist) und dann entsteht, mit genug Entwicklungszeit, sehr viel Leben.

Und was auch noch interessant ist, dass es mehrere große Arten bzw Massensterben gab, sich das Leben aber trotzdem immer wieder erholt hat und sehr viele neue Arten enstanden sind.
Das zeigt eigentlich wie gut die Bedingungen hier auf der Erde hier insgesamt sind. Und das Leben auch sehr anpassungsfähig ist.
Nur weiß ich nicht wie sich das zukünftig verhält, da der Mensch leider das natürliche Klima stark verändert und die Umwelt verschmutzt.


----------



## Adi1 (26. November 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und Elemente wie Stickstoff, Sauerstoff, Kohlenstoff ist weit verbreitet und das Leben sucht sich ja den Weg des geringsten Widerstandes aus.
> Wenn Verbindungen aus Silizium Milliarden Jahre brauchen, schaffen das Verbindungen aus Kohlenstoff in Millionen Jahren und da muss man kein Prophet sein um zu erkennen, wer der kürzeren ziehen wird.



Das ist aber kein in Stein gemeißelter,

zwangsläufig auftretender Prozeß.


----------



## Threshold (26. November 2019)

Wir haben bisher nur einen Planten gefunden, auf dem komplex Leben existiert.
Und da ist Kohlenstoff die Basis obwohl Silizium deutlich häufiger vorkommt.
Es scheint ja auch der Standard zu sein, dass der Stern als Energiequelle genutzt wird. Also Photosynthese.
Bakterien und Pflanzen machen das.
Wie müsste also der Stern aussehen, damit das nicht möglich ist? Vermutlich kann das nur ein roter Zwergstern, der so eine schwache Leuchtkraft hat, dass Photosynthese höchstens im Infrarot Bereich möglich ist. Allerdings ist die Energieausbeute sehr gering.
Solche kleinen Sterne haben aber eine geringe Schwerkraft. Ergo umkreisen mögliche Planeten den Stern sehr nah. Rote Zwergsterne neigen jedoch zu starken Ausbrüchen, die jeden Planeten sterilisieren. 

Komplexes Leben scheint flüssiges Wasser und freien Sauerstoff zu bevorzugen.


----------



## Adi1 (27. November 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wir haben bisher nur einen Planten gefunden, auf dem komplex Leben existiert.
> Und da ist Kohlenstoff die Basis obwohl Silizium deutlich häufiger vorkommt.



Richtig,

das hängt aber auch damit zusammen,
dass sich unsere "genauen" Analysen sich auf einen beschränkten 
Radius von ca. 100 LJ beschränken. 

Weiter entfernte Planeten,
sind mit unserer Technik leider noch nicht erforschbar.

Was sind denn dagegen Millionen LJ?


----------



## Threshold (27. November 2019)

Aber wonach willst du denn jetzt genau suchen?
Nach unserer Kenntnis braucht es freien Sauerstoff. ergo sucht man nach Planeten mit einer Sauerstoff Atmosphäre.
Und so eine Atmosphäre ist nicht groß. Die Erde hat 12.000km Durchmesser. Die Atmosphäre hat aber nur 100km.
Das ist extrem wenig. Vor allem, wenn man bedenkt, wie weit die anderen Sterne und Planeten entfernt sind.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. November 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich denke wenn man einen Planeten findet, der sehr erdähnlich ist und er genug Zeit hatte, wird das Leben dort genauso vielfältig sein wie hier.



Wenn wir irgendwo Leben auf einem Planeten mit einem ähnlich hohen Flüssigkeitsangebot finden, würde ich sogar sagen, dass es auch auf nicht-erdähnlichen Planeten sehr vielfältig sein wird. Das liegt, wortwörtlich, in der Natur des Lebens. Noch wissen wir aber viel zu wenig über die Wahrscheinlichkeit der Entstehung von Leben, um zu sagen, wo wir es finden könnten. Wir können erdunähnliche Planeten für erdähnliches Leben ausschließen, das wars.




Threshold schrieb:


> Wir haben bisher nur einen Planten gefunden, auf dem komplex Leben existiert.
> Und da ist Kohlenstoff die Basis obwohl Silizium deutlich häufiger vorkommt.
> Es scheint ja auch der Standard zu sein, dass der Stern als Energiequelle genutzt wird. Also Photosynthese.
> Bakterien und Pflanzen machen das.
> ...



Ein geringerer Energieeintrag würde zunächst nur alle Prozesse auf dem Planeten verlangsamen. Bedenkt man, wie intensiv das Leben auf der Erde mit sich selbst beschäftigt war, wie oft es tiefe Einschnitte wieder ausgebügelt hat und wie jung es im Vergleich zum Universum ist, kann sich ein Planet deutlich langsamere Prozesse leisten und trotzdem noch hochentwickeltes Leben hervorgebracht haben. Die Stabilität des Eintrages wäre für höheres Leben aber tatsächlich wichtig, Schwankungen beschränken Ökosysteme auf vergleichsweise geringe Produktivität und wenige, möglichst robuste=primitive Generalisten. Allerdings beweisen Venus und Mars, das auch die Eigenschaften des Planeten einen großen Einfluss auf die Stabilität der Bedingungen haben. Da kann ein Planet mit passender Rotationsgeschwindigkeit und ausreichender Schwerkraft um einen "schlechteren" Stern also die besseren Bedingungen liefern. Ob gut genug: S.o., keiner weiß es.




Adi1 schrieb:


> Richtig,
> 
> das hängt aber auch damit zusammen,
> dass sich unsere "genauen" Analysen sich auf einen beschränkten
> Radius von ca. 100 LJ beschränken.



Die genauen Analysen, ob es Leben gibt, beschränken sich auf einen Radius von im Moment knapp über 20 Lm und das ist schon eine überdurchschnittlich hohe Angabe.


----------



## RyzA (12. Dezember 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn wir irgendwo Leben auf einem Planeten mit einem ähnlich hohen Flüssigkeitsangebot finden, würde ich sogar sagen, dass es auch auf nicht-erdähnlichen Planeten sehr vielfältig sein wird. Das liegt, wortwörtlich, in der Natur des Lebens. Noch wissen wir aber viel zu wenig über die Wahrscheinlichkeit der Entstehung von Leben, um zu sagen, wo wir es finden könnten. Wir können erdunähnliche Planeten für erdähnliches Leben ausschließen, das wars.


Die Bedingungen dürfen nur nicht zu extrem sein. Z.B. zu starke Temperaturenschwankungen und Gegensätze. Oder kosmische Strahlung welche ungefiltert auf die Oberfläche trifft.
Dann wir sich auch mit viel Flüssigkeit wohl kein Leben entwickeln.


----------



## Threshold (12. Dezember 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dann wir sich auch mit viel Flüssigkeit wohl kein Leben entwickeln.



Möglich schon, aber das Leben wird sich dann nicht zu erkennen geben.
Genauso könnte es Leben auf den Monden der großen Gasplaneten leben aber von der Erde aus würden wir das niemals entdecken. Man muss hinfliegen und nachgucken.
Und darum geht es ja auch erst mal. Noch ist das Leben einzigartig im Universum -- also für uns -- weil es nur auf der Erde nachweislich Leben gibt.
Entdeckt man aber Leben auf den Monden im Sonnensystem ist klar, dass sich das Leben immer einen Weg sucht und dann ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass es Leben im Universum gibt deutlich höher als jemals angenommen.


----------



## Adi1 (12. Dezember 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Genauso könnte es Leben auf den Monden der großen Gasplaneten leben aber von der Erde aus würden wir das niemals entdecken. Man muss hinfliegen und nachgucken.
> Und darum geht es ja auch erst mal. Noch ist das Leben einzigartig im Universum -- also für uns -- weil es nur auf der Erde nachweislich Leben gibt.



Naja, das Problem ist nur,
wir kommen nicht weiter. 

Und unsere astronomischen Instrumente sind halt beschränkt.


----------



## Threshold (13. Dezember 2019)

Mit Hilfe der Technik sind wir in der Lage das Spektrum eines Sterns bzw. Planeten zu sehen. Die Frage ist jetzt, ob wir irgendwann Ozon darin entdecken.
Das wäre der Hinweis auf Leben ohne hinfliegen zu müssen.


----------



## RyzA (13. Dezember 2019)

Soll das nicht mit dem James-Webb-Teleskop möglich sein?


----------



## Adi1 (13. Dezember 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Soll das nicht mit dem James-Webb-Teleskop möglich sein?



Theoretisch, ja.

Letztendlich geht es um die schwerpunkmässige
Erforschung der Infrarotstrahlung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Dezember 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die Bedingungen dürfen nur nicht zu extrem sein. Z.B. zu starke Temperaturenschwankungen und Gegensätze. Oder kosmische Strahlung welche ungefiltert auf die Oberfläche trifft.
> Dann wir sich auch mit viel Flüssigkeit wohl kein Leben entwickeln.



Zwei der drei schönen Eigenschaften von Flüssigkeiten ist die Stabilisierung von Temperaturschwankungen und die Abschirmung von Strahlung 
(Die Dritte ist der Transport einer breiten Palette an Molekülen, insbesondere von größeren.)





Threshold schrieb:


> Mit Hilfe der Technik sind wir in der Lage das Spektrum eines Sterns bzw. Planeten zu sehen. Die Frage ist jetzt, ob wir irgendwann Ozon darin entdecken.
> Das wäre der Hinweis auf Leben ohne hinfliegen zu müssen.



Das meiste Ozon auf der Erde geht auf athmosphärische, nicht auf maschinelle oder gar biologische Prozesse zurück. Ozon würde es uns erleichtern, ein Überangebot von Sauerstoff zu entdecken, was ein Hinweis auf Photosynthese nach irdischem Vorbild sein könnte. Das wars aber auch schon.


----------



## RyzA (13. Dezember 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zwei der drei schönen Eigenschaften von Flüssigkeiten ist die Stabilisierung von Temperaturschwankungen und die Abschirmung von Strahlung
> (Die Dritte ist der Transport einer breiten Palette an Molekülen, insbesondere von größeren.)


Ich meine starke Temperaturschwankungen wie wenn z.B. die Planetenachse "eiert". Wie es z.B. ohne den Mond bei uns der Fall wäre.
Und ich weiss nicht... wenn ungefilterte Strahlungen auf die Wasseroberfläche treffen, mit hoher Intensität und über lange Zeit, ob sich dann stabile Molekühle oder sogar Organismen bilden würden.
Ich glaube eher nicht. 

Edit: Also eine Atmosphäre sollte mindestens vorhanden sein.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Dezember 2019)

Der obere Meter Ozean absorbiert mehr Strahlung, als unsere gesamte Athmosphäre (source: Ich hab schon mal einen Fuß reingehalten) und nichts besagt, dass Leben sich an der Oberfläche bilden muss. Auf Höhe 0 haben wir allein auf unserem Planeten einen Temperaturgradienten von rund 40-50 K zwischen Äquator und den Polen. Auf -10 m sind es vielleicht noch circa 20 K, bei -20 m wenig mehr als 10 K und jenseits der 200 m hat die Tiefe mehr Einfluss, als der Breitengrad. Und das mit einer Stabilität, dass man die Temperatur der Strömungen je nach Tiefe vorhersagen kann beziehungsweise umgekehrt die Herkunft von Strömungen an ihrer Temperatur erkennt. An einer Temperatur, die sich 1 K von einer anderen unterscheidet.
A schematic T-S diagram for the world ocean.Antarctic IntermediateWater... | Download Scientific Diagram


----------



## RyzA (14. Dezember 2019)

Sogesehen hast du natürlich Recht. Das Leben muss ja nicht zwangsläufig an der Wasseroberfläche entstehen.
Es gibt ja auch z.B. die "Black Smoker" Theorie.
Und zur "Stabilisierung der Erdachse" gibt es wohl neuere Erkenntnisse: 



> Die Achse der Erde ist derzeit um 23,44 Grad geneigt, dieser Winkel schwankt im Verlauf von Jahrzehntausenden nur um etwa ein Grad. Ohne diese Stabilität hätte sich auf unserem Planeten vermutlich kein komplexes Leben entwickeln können. Bislang gingen die Forscher davon aus, dass die Anziehungskraft unseres vergleichsweise großen Mondes die Erdachse stabilisiert - ohne den Erdtrabanten, so die These, könnte die Erdachse sogar um bis zu 80 Grad kippen. Die Simulationen von Barnes und seinen Kollegen zeigen nun, dass das nicht der Fall ist: Die Anziehungskraft des Riesenplaneten Jupiter allein sorgt bereits dafür, dass die Erdachse im Verlauf von einer halben Milliarde Jahren um nicht mehr als zehn bis zwanzig Grad schwankt. Das führt zwar immer noch zu gravierenden Klimavariationen, sollte aber "die Entwicklung von intelligentem Leben nicht ausschließen", so Barnes...
> 
> ...Damit steigt nach Ansicht der Wissenschaftler auch die Chance für die Existenz intelligenten Lebens auf Planeten bei anderen Sternen. Denn wenn allein ein großer Mond für die Stabilisierung der Rotation eines erdähnlichen Planeten nötig wäre, dann würden nur etwa ein Prozent dieser Himmelskörper ein ausreichend stabiles Klima für die Entwicklung komplexer Lebensformen bieten. Die Ergebnisse der Simulationen von Barnes und seinen Kollegen lassen diesen Wert nun auf 75 Prozent ansteigen.


Quelle: Leben auf der Erde auch ohne Mond möglich

Dadurch steigt die Wahrscheinlichkeit von 1% auf 75%. Sehr krass!


----------



## Threshold (14. Dezember 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das meiste Ozon auf der Erde geht auf athmosphärische, nicht auf maschinelle oder gar biologische Prozesse zurück. Ozon würde es uns erleichtern, ein Überangebot von Sauerstoff zu entdecken, was ein Hinweis auf Photosynthese nach irdischem Vorbild sein könnte. Das wars aber auch schon.



Ja, eben. Und wer betreibt Photosynthese? Das sind Lebewesen. Würde man also Ozon entdecken, muss man davon ausgehen, dass es freien Sauerstoff gibt und damit Lebewesen, die ihn dauerhaft produzieren. 
Deswegen auch meine Theorie zum Leben im Universum -- ich gehe stark davon aus, dass es eine Menge Leben geben wird. Nur ist eben die Frage, ob dieses Leben den Zustand von Mehrzellern überhaupt erreicht. Einzellige Lebewesen wird es vermutlich eine Menge geben. Aber komplexe Mehrzeller? Schwer zu sagen.


----------



## Adi1 (14. Dezember 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber komplexe Mehrzeller? Schwer zu sagen.



Die wird es mit Sicherheit geben.

Bei den unendlichen Weiten des Universums wird es mehr als eine handvoll

von Planeten geben, auf denen sich Lebewesen entwickelt haben.


----------



## Threshold (14. Dezember 2019)

Ja, Einzeller. Aber komplexes Leben? Das braucht eine Menge Energie und damit freien Sauerstoff, denn die Oxidation liefert ja Energie.
Und damit ist auch klar, dass Lebewesen auf Siliziumbasis raus sind, denn was sollen die Lebewesen ausatmen? Sand?
Planeten mit Einzeller gibt es sicher. Aber Planeten mit Leuten drauf, die Fragen stellen? Das ist vermutlich die Ausnahme.
Und vielleicht ist die Erde da auch die Ausnahme, denn um Leben zu bilden brauchst du Sterne mit Metallizität. Doch diese Sterne müssen Zeit haben sind zu entwickeln.
Es nützt nichts, wenn du einen Stern wie die Sonne hast, der sich inmitten eines Sternentstehungsgebietes gebildet hat. Da wird es niemals Leben geben.
Wenn ich nicht irre, geht die Wissenschaft inzwischen davon aus, dass es zwei Supernovae gebraucht hat, bis die Sonne entstanden ist.
Die erste sorgte für die Elemente und die zweite hat das stellare Gas verdichtet.
Und dann ist die Sonne mit samt Anhang abgedampft, denn aus einer stellaren Gaswolke entsteht ja nicht nur ein Stern. Vermutlich sind Dutzende entstanden.
Aber die Sonne hat es geschafft aus diesem Gebiet zu verschwinden ohne dass sie dabei ihre Planeten verloren hat.
Also -- um es kurz zu fassen -- die Sonne ist schon ein geiler Stern.


----------



## Adi1 (14. Dezember 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> JAlso -- um es kurz zu fassen -- die Sonne ist schon ein geiler Stern.



Ja sicher, absolut. 

Die gleichen Bedingungen wird es aber auch noch woanders geben,

vlt. selten, aber bei Milliarden von Galaxien, sehr wahrscheinlich.


----------



## Threshold (14. Dezember 2019)

Schwer zu sagen. Computermodell sagen voraus, dass die Erde ohne den Mond z.B. eine deutlich instabilere Achse hätte.
Welche Auswirkungen das auf das Klima hätte, lässt sich nur spekulieren.
ebenso würde sich die Erde ohne Mond heute mit 11 Stunden um die eigene Achse drehen.
Man kann erahnen, welche Windgeschwindigkeiten es auf der Erde gäbe -- bei der Rotationsgeschwindigkeit.


----------



## Adi1 (14. Dezember 2019)

Wenn genug Zeit da ist, kann sich jede Lebensform an die Bedingungen anpassen.

Die Frage ist jetzt:

Wie schafft man den Fortschritt, ohne den Heimatplaneten zu ruinieren?


----------



## Threshold (14. Dezember 2019)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Wenn genug Zeit da ist, kann sich jede Lebensform an die Bedingungen anpassen.



Aber hätte sich überhaupt eine Primatenart entwickelt, wenn du Windgeschwindigkeiten von 700km/h hast?
Ich würde annehmen, dass das Leben dann sehr flach wäre. Also alles kriecht am Boden entlang und es gäbe sicher auch keine 100m hohen Bäume.


----------



## Adi1 (14. Dezember 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber hätte sich überhaupt eine Primatenart entwickelt, wenn du Windgeschwindigkeiten von 700km/h hast?
> Ich würde annehmen, dass das Leben dann sehr flach wäre. Also alles kriecht am Boden entlang und es gäbe sicher auch keine 100m hohen Bäume.



Das wäre doch möglich,

wir sollten mal nicht immer von uns ausgehen.


----------



## compisucher (14. Dezember 2019)

Selten ist wie immer relativ.

Die konservativste Schätzung geht bei angenommenen 200 Mrd. Sonnen in der Galaxis von ca. 2 Mrd. Sonnen mit nahezu gleichen physikalischen Eigenschaften und Alter aus.

Überschneidet man die Hochrechnung von erdähnlichen Planeten auf Grund bisherigen Planetenentdeckungen, wie z. B. die ESA es schon rechnerisch getan hat, kommt man ebenso sehr konservativ auf ca. 60 Mio. erdähnliche Planeten in der Galaxis.

Auf Grund der vorhandenen Datenlage sieht die ESA Chancen, dass es ca. 3 Mio.  "Erdzwillige"  mit "Leben im weitesten Sinne" gibt (07/2018), die NASA ist deutlich optimistischer und schätzt  ca. 20 Mio. (02/2019).


Die Wahrscheinlichkeiten bei den viel häufiger vorhandenen roten Zwergen werden durch die neusten Beobachtungen ebenso höher gestuft.

Hier gibt es ca. 150 Mrd. rote Zwerge in der Galaxis und die Hochrechnung der NASA sagt, das zw. 5-15% die Chance besteht, dass sich eine stabile Umgebung im habitablen Bereich ergibt.

Das wären mind. ca. 7 Mrd. "erdähnliche" Planeten...


----------



## Adi1 (14. Dezember 2019)

Danke für die Berechnung 

Also deutlich mehr als eine Handvoll.


----------



## Threshold (14. Dezember 2019)

Bei roten Zwergsternen kennen wir aber die Problematik der solaren Flares. Wenn da einer ausbricht, wars das mit dem Leben aufm Planeten.
Und es gibt eben noch viele weitere Faktoren, die stimmen müssen.
Die Erde hat das Wasser von Kometen bekommen. Ohne Wasser wissen wir, wie das ausgegangen wäre. Die Venus zeigt das.
Dann ist der Jupiter nicht ins innere Sonnensystem gewandert.
Und so stabil sind gelbe Zwergstern auch wieder nicht.
Die Erde hat viel Glück gehabt. Klar kann es diese Konstellationen in der Galaxie erneut geben, aber sicher nicht Millionenfach.
Und hätten sich die Säugetiere überhaupt weiter entwickeln können, wenn die großen Saurier nicht ausgestorben wären?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3FPxg7Le-sk:5

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Adi1 (14. Dezember 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Bei roten Zwergsternen kennen wir aber die Problematik der solaren Flares. Wenn da einer ausbricht, wars das mit dem Leben aufm Planeten.
> Und es gibt eben noch viele weitere Faktoren, die stimmen müssen.
> Die Erde hat das Wasser von Kometen bekommen. Ohne Wasser wissen wir, wie das ausgegangen wäre. Die Venus zeigt das.
> Dann ist der Jupiter nicht ins innere Sonnensystem gewandert.
> ...



Das muss ja nicht zwangsläufig in anderen Planetensystemen genauso ablaufen.


----------



## compisucher (14. Dezember 2019)

Das Kernproblem ist, dass wir eigentlich von Systematiken der Planetenbildung immer noch null Ahnung haben.

Die gängige THEORIE besagt, das Jupiter + Saturn gewandert sind, als Erklärung der BEOBACHTUNG, dass viele Gasplaneten , die entdeckt wurden, relativ nahe am Zentralgestirn liegen und als Erklärung für unser Resonanztrümmerfeld (Asteroidengürtel).

UNEKLÄRLICH und im Übrigen für uns derzeit rechnerisch nicht nachvollziehbar, ist z. B. das Trappist System mit gleich 7 Gesteinsplaneten:
Trappist-1 – Wikipedia

Dieses dürfte es gar nicht geben und kollidieren zu 100% mit der Entstehungserklärung für das Sol-System.

Die Flareproblematik wurde in den letzten 2 Jahren deutlich heruntergefahren.
Ging man Mitte 2017 noch davon aus, dass 100% der Planeten um rote Zwerge unbewohnbar wären, sind die gängigen Annahmen derzeit bei den besagten 5-15%.
Vor allem,  nachdem man 2018 im irdischen Tiefengestein festgestellt hat, dass ausgerechnet zur mutmaßlichen Entstehungszeit von Leben auf unserer Erde, die Sonne mächtige Flares abgab - mehr oder weniger deckungsgleich zu Lesch.

Ach so Venus:
Wen  alle Messungen + Theorien stimmen, hatte die Venus "damals" Faktor 2 am H2O auf und in dem Planeten. Bedenklich, was so ein Treibhauseffekt nach sich ziehen kann... 

Ich wäre aber vorsichtig bei Lesch, bei aller Liebe + Respekt, er ist ein Populärwissenschaftler und hinkt den aktuellen Forschungsergebissen 2-4 Jahre hinterher, besser ist es, einen Newsletter bei ESA, NASA oder einschlägigem Sonstwo zu abonnieren. Die TUM ist auch ganz gut.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Dezember 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Sogesehen hast du natürlich Recht. Das Leben muss ja nicht zwangsläufig an der Wasseroberfläche entstehen.
> Es gibt ja auch z.B. die "Black Smoker" Theorie.



Chemische Energiequellen sind noch einmal eine ganz andere Geschichte. Die Voraussetzungen für darauf basierendes Leben sind auf nahezu jedem Himmelskörper ab einer gewissen Größe denkbar, außer auf den Sternen selbst. Aber darauf basierndes Leben müsste sich immer mit einem sehr spärlichen Nährstoffangebot und großen Umbrüchen herumschlagen, beides denkbar schlechte Voraussetzungen für höheres Leben. Meine letztes Post konzentrierte sich deswegen auf die höheren Wasserschichten: Bei Wasser reichen schon wenige Meter für eine nahezu vollständige Abschottung von Wettereinflüssen und unabhängig von der Strahlung des Zentralgestirns kann man sich ein beliebiges Energieniveau aussuchen. Auf der Erde reichen 1-2 m Tiefe um den UV-Einfluss auf nahe null zu reduzieren, in klarem Wasser ist Überleben mit Photosynthese aber vereinzelt bis in 100 m Tiefe möglich, wenn die höheren Wasserschichten arm an Leben sind. Das heißt auf jedem Planeten mit Wasser (und mutmaßlich auch mit irgendwelchen anderen Flüssigkeiten) gibt es eine Tiefe mit genug Energie für Leben, aber nicht soviel Energie, dass sie das Leben schädigen könnte. Selbst Strahlungsschwankungen um Faktor 4-5 lassen sich so kompensieren, das Wetter hat wie schon erwähnt gar keine Bedeutung und Klimaschwankungen reichen zwar so tief, sind aber nur von Bedeutung, wenn sie die Wanderungsgeschwindigkeit der Lebewesen übersteigen. Selbst auf der Erde, von es keinen Grund für spezifische Anpassungen gab, würden die meisten pelagischen Arten mit größeren Schwankungen der Erdachse gut zurecht kommen, weil sie den Verschiebungen von Temperatur- und Strahlungsmaxima einfach folgen können. Auf einem derartigen Planeten würde zwar die gut für Leben nutzbare Fläche sinken, da man sich weder auf die besonders heißen noch besonders kalten Regionen spezialisieren kann, wenn diese zeitweise ganz verschwinden, aber temperate "Wasser"körper lassen sich immer irgendwo finden, wenn es Ozeane gibt.



> Dadurch steigt die Wahrscheinlichkeit von 1% auf 75%. Sehr krass!



Und das ist immer noch unter der Annahme erdähnlichen Lebens. Spekuliert man noch ein paar extremere Anpassungsmechanismen dazu oder legt die härtesten Lebensformen der Erde zu Grunde, ist man bald bei 100%. Deswegen sage ich ja: Die große Frage ist nicht, wo überall Leben denkbar wäre. Das ist es fast überall, wo es ein Medium gibt. Die großen Unbekannten lauten: Wie entsteht leben? Wie wahrscheinlich ist das?
Beide Fragen können wir schon für die Erde kaum beantworten, aber für die Suche nach Leben im Universum sind es die tonangebenden. Wie wissen nicht, ob die Entstehtung unseres Leben unter den Bedingungen auf der Erde der 6er im Lotto war. In allen Lotterien in der gleichen Woche. 52 Wochen hintereinander. Ohne selbst Lose zu kaufen. Oder ob es nahezu zwangsläufig hätte passieren müssen. Wir können einige der Faktoren der Drake-Gleichung abschätzen, aber ohne "l" sind sie komplett wertlos und schätzen kann man l von 10^-1 bis 10^-Gogol skalieren. Gegen die biochemische sind alle astronomischen Aspekte der Frage nach dem Leben im Universum ein Witz.




Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, eben. Und wer betreibt Photosynthese? Das sind Lebewesen. Würde man also Ozon entdecken, muss man davon ausgehen, dass es freien Sauerstoff gibt und damit Lebewesen, die ihn dauerhaft produzieren.



Nö. Selbst auf der Erde kennen wir andere Prozesse zur Bildung von Ozon und freiem Sauerstoff. Ausgehend von genau zwei uns bekannten lebenslosen Planeten mit den nötigen elementaren und astronomischen Voraussetzungen für eine Athmosphäre mit Sauerstoff, von denen einer aber eine verdammt verkorkste Athmosphärenchemie und ein anderer so gut wie gar keine mehr hat, können wir nur sehr wenig über die Chancen auf freien Sauerstoff ohne Photosynthese sagen. Umgekehrt kennen wir genug Leben, das ohne freien Sauerstoff agiert, sodass auch dessen Abwesenheit wenig aussagt. Ozon wäre ein Indiz, mehr nicht. Genauso wie Marskanäle mal als Indiz für Marsmenschen gewertet wurden.



> Deswegen auch meine Theorie zum Leben im Universum -- ich gehe stark davon aus, dass es eine Menge Leben geben wird. Nur ist eben die Frage, ob dieses Leben den Zustand von Mehrzellern überhaupt erreicht. Einzellige Lebewesen wird es vermutlich eine Menge geben. Aber komplexe Mehrzeller? Schwer zu sagen.



Es ist leichter zu sagen, ob es neben einfachen Einzellern auch komplexe Lebewesen gibt, als zu sogen, ob es einfache Einzeller überhaupt gibt. S.o.: Wir wissen verdammt wenig über die Entstehung von Leben. Aber recht viel über seine Entwicklung. Ich würde automatisch von höherem Leben ausgehen, sobald die Grundvoraussetzungen für Evolution gegeben sind,  Energiequellen reich genug und Strahlungsbedingungen stabil genug sind, um biologische Interaktionen gegenüber abiotischen in den Vordergrund treten zu lassen und Leben lange genug vorhanden war.




Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, Einzeller. Aber komplexes Leben? Das braucht eine Menge Energie und damit freien Sauerstoff, denn die Oxidation liefert ja Energie.
> Und damit ist auch klar, dass Lebewesen auf Siliziumbasis raus sind, denn was sollen die Lebewesen ausatmen? Sand?



Wieso gehst du automatisch davon aus, dass komplexes Leben eine Lunge hat und etwas ausatmen muss?




Threshold schrieb:


> Aber hätte sich überhaupt eine Primatenart entwickelt, wenn du Windgeschwindigkeiten von 700km/h hast?
> Ich würde annehmen, dass das Leben dann sehr flach wäre. Also alles kriecht am Boden entlang und es gäbe sicher auch keine 100m hohen Bäume.



Für dauerhafte, planetenweite Windgeschwindigkeiten von 700 km/h an der Oberfläche* bräuchtest du extreme Druck- und damit Temperaturunterschiede, die das weitaus größere Problem für Leben wären. Ist so etwas überhaupt astronomisch möglich, oder müsste der Planet so nah am Zentralstern sein oder so langsam rotieren, dass er seine Athmosphäre verlieren würde? Auf alle Fälle wäre die Errosion extrem und dürfte nicht so sehr die Form irdischen Lebens "plattmachen", sondern schlichtweg dessen Größe auf Mikroben beschränken, die eher den Rand des im Boden lebenden Artenspektrums denn eine eigene Besiedlung der Oberfläche darstellen. Freischwimmendes Leben im Ozean unterhalb der oberen paar durchgewühlten Meter wären deine Stürme dagegen reichlich egal. Die Wellen würden zwar viel tiefer reichen als auf der Erde, aber für jeden in der Wassersäule wären die Relativbewegungen minimal. Nur Empfindlichkeit für Seekrankheit würde auf diesem Planeten schnell rausselektiert 


*: In der Athmosphäre sind 700 km/h keine große Kunst und auch kein Wiederspruch zu höherem Leben. Der Rekord für Jetstreams auf der Erde liegt laut Wiki bei 600 km/h, Neptun kommt regelmäßig auf über 2000 km/h. Aber alles ohne Bodenkontakt und erst recht nicht dauerhaft.


----------



## RyzA (14. Dezember 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und hätten sich die Säugetiere überhaupt weiter entwickeln können, wenn die großen Saurier nicht ausgestorben wären?


Wahrscheinlich nicht. Dann hätte es bestimmt nur sehr kleine gegeben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Dezember 2019)

Die Entwicklung wäre langsamer verlaufen, aber in einer Umgebung mit hinreichendem, stabilen Nahrungsangebot (und dafür sind die Bedingungen auf der Erde meist gut genug), sind Lebewesen mit einer kontrollierten Körpertemperatur und gutem Schutz der Nachkommen prinzipiell überlegen. Heterodontes Gebiss sollte man auch nicht unterschätzen.
Es wäre denkbar, dass die Saurier ähnliche Fähigkeiten schneller entwickelt hätten, als die Säugetiere gegen eine existierende Konkurrenz "groß" geworden wären, aber die historischen Dinos hätten auch ohne externen Einfluss nicht dauerhaft überlebt. Dafür hatte sie rein biologisch zuviele Schwachpunkte, in denen sie andere Lebensformen nach hinreichend komplexer Evolution hätten überflügeln können. Die Säugetiere hatten Glück, dass sie in optimaler Startposition waren, als gerade diverse ökologische Nischen frei wurden. Später hätten vielleicht Vögel (und damit Saurier-Verwandte) das Rennen gemacht. Das entsprechende Potential belegen ja einige Inseln.


----------



## RyzA (14. Dezember 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Später hätten vielleicht Vögel (und damit Saurier-Verwandte) das Rennen gemacht. Das entsprechende Potential belegen ja einige Inseln.


Hätten Vögel Hände entwickelt, dann wäre das sehr wahrscheinlich.
(Mir ist aber klar das die Handknochen bei Vögeln die Flügel bilden. )
Aber auch so sind manche Vogelarten sehr hoch entwickelt und ähnlich intelligent wie Primaten.


----------



## sHagooN (16. Dezember 2019)

Wollte nur mal loswerden das es keinen menschengemachten Klimawandel gibt.


----------



## Two-Face (16. Dezember 2019)

sHagooN schrieb:


> Wollte nur mal loswerden das es keinen menschengemachten Klimawandel gibt.


Falscher Thread:
Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung

Da kannst du dich genug drüber auslassen, wie sich hunderte strunzdumme Wissenschaftler weltweit irren.


----------



## Mahoy (16. Dezember 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Hätten Vögel Hände entwickelt, dann wäre das sehr wahrscheinlich.
> (Mir ist aber klar das die Handknochen bei Vögeln die Flügel bilden. )
> Aber auch so sind manche Vogelarten sehr hoch entwickelt und ähnlich intelligent wie Primaten.



Auch einige theropode Dinosaurier (die Geschwisterlinie der Vögel) besaßen recht bewegliche Finger und insbesondere den kleineren (nicht ganz so eng spezialisierten) Vertretern wird auch unterstellt, nicht blöd gewesen zu sein. Außerdem waren sie Warmblüter und für etliche Arten ist komplexes Gruppenverhalten höchstwahrscheinlich.

"Sie haben gelernt, wie man Türen öffnet."  

Wohin die Reise geht, bestimmen auch nicht nur kataklystische Ereignisse, sondern oft auch ganz banale Dinge wie beispielsweise ein bestimmtes Futterangebot. Ist alles zu einfach, besteht keine Notwendigkeit zur Problemlösung, ist alles zu schwer, fehlt die für größere Denkleistungen erforderliche Energie.


----------



## RyzA (16. Dezember 2019)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Auch einige theropode Dinosaurier (die Geschwisterlinie der Vögel) besaßen recht bewegliche Finger und insbesondere den kleineren (nicht ganz so eng spezialisierten) Vertretern wird auch unterstellt, nicht blöd gewesen zu sein. Außerdem waren sie Warmblüter und für etliche Arten ist komplexes Gruppenverhalten höchstwahrscheinlich.
> 
> "Sie haben gelernt, wie man Türen öffnet."


Du meinst bestimmt die Raptoren.


----------



## Threshold (17. Dezember 2019)

sHagooN schrieb:


> Wollte nur mal loswerden das es keinen menschengemachten Klimawandel gibt.



Ja, genau. Alle Klimaforscher und Wissenschaftler irren sich und du bist der einzige, der den Durchblick hat und natürlich erklären kann, wieso sich die Weltmeere erwärmen und wieso es auf Island in den letzten Jahren deutlich wärmer geworden ist als früher.


----------



## RyzA (17. Dezember 2019)

Bei Facebook sind auch ganz viele "Experten" unterwegs.
Und hacken noch auf Gretas Erkrankung rum, welche überhaupt nichts mit dem Thema zu tun.


----------



## Threshold (17. Dezember 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Bei Facebook sind auch ganz viele "Experten" unterwegs.
> Und hacken noch auf Gretas Erkrankung rum, welche überhaupt nichts mit dem Thema zu tun.



Schlimm finde ich die Medien.
Da gibt es die Klimakonferenz in Madrid und das einzige, was die Medien zeigen ist, wie Greta in einem überfüllten Zug aufm Boden sitzt, mit dem sie nach Hause fahren will.
Absolut lächerlich. Da treiben die Medien einen Personenkult, den Greta nie haben wollte.


----------



## compisucher (18. Dezember 2019)

sHagooN schrieb:


> Wollte nur mal loswerden das es keinen menschengemachten Klimawandel gibt.



Aha, um so schlimmer, dann können wir ja gar nichts dagegen tun und werden alle bald sterben...


----------



## Mahoy (18. Dezember 2019)

Auf alle Fälle können wir festhalten, dass es keinen klimagemachten Menschenwandel gibt. Sonst würden mehr Leute angesichts der klimatischen Veränderungen ihr Verhalten überdenken.


----------



## Adi1 (19. Dezember 2019)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Auf alle Fälle können wir festhalten, dass es keinen klimagemachten Menschenwandel gibt. Sonst würden mehr Leute angesichts der klimatischen Veränderungen ihr Verhalten überdenken.



Man kann eine Verhaltensänderung nur erzwingen,

wenn ...?

Richtig, man muss mal die Fakten betrachten, welche auch verifiziert sind.

Und vlt. mal den Schulunterricht überdenken,

der Treibhauseffekt ist m. M. n. Physikunterricht 5. Klasse.


----------



## RyzA (19. Dezember 2019)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Richtig, man muss mal die Fakten betrachten, welche auch verifiziert sind.


Viele Menschen mögen scheinbar lieber "alternative Fakten".


----------



## Adi1 (20. Dezember 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Viele Menschen mögen scheinbar lieber "alternative Fakten".



Da gibt es keine.

Entweder "wahr" oder "falsch".


----------



## Mahoy (20. Dezember 2019)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Da gibt es keine.
> Entweder "wahr" oder "falsch".



Das testen wir doch gleich einmal:

"Mahoy sagt: Ich lüge gerade." - Ist diese Aussage wahr oder unwahr?


----------



## Adi1 (27. Dezember 2019)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Das testen wir doch gleich einmal:
> 
> "Mahoy sagt: Ich lüge gerade." - Ist diese Aussage wahr oder unwahr?



Ein bissel sinnlos das Ganze.


----------



## Adi1 (4. Januar 2020)

Astronomie: Beteigeuze dunkel wie nie – Spekulationen ueber Supernova | heise online

Mal schauen, vlt. wird es wieder mal etwas spannend am Himmel.


----------



## RyzA (4. Januar 2020)

Aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit das wir eine Supernova sehen ist gering.


----------



## Threshold (4. Januar 2020)

Die Neutrinos kommen eh eher an als das Licht.


----------



## RyzA (8. Januar 2020)

TOI 700 d: Nasa-Satellit TESS entdeckt erdgrossen Exoplaneten, auf dem Leben moeglich sein koennte | GMX


----------



## Adi1 (9. Januar 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit das wir eine Supernova sehen ist gering.



Nö, sichtbar wird die schon,
die Frage ist nur,
wann.


----------



## RyzA (9. Januar 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Nö, sichtbar wird die schon,
> die Frage ist nur,
> wann.


Deswegen schrieb ich das wir ( jetztigen Menschen) sie wahrscheinlich nicht sehen werden.




> Eigentlich wird die aber in Tausenden oder sogar Hunderttausend Jahren erwartet und nicht zu Lebzeiten aktueller irdischer Beobachter.


----------



## Adi1 (11. Januar 2020)

Könnte aber auch schon morgen passieren.


----------



## RyzA (11. Januar 2020)

Das wäre aber sehr unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Adi1 (13. Januar 2020)

Ja sicher


----------



## compisucher (13. Januar 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> TOI 700 d: Nasa-Satellit TESS entdeckt erdgrossen Exoplaneten, auf dem Leben moeglich sein koennte | GMX



Interessant an der ganzen Geschichte ist, dass aktuell bei ALLEN Systemen, in denen bisher Planeten entdeckt wurden, die Massen überprüft werden ^^
Das soll lt. NASA ca. 1 Jahr dauern.
Bin auf das Ergebnis gespannt...


----------



## Adi1 (15. Januar 2020)

compisucher schrieb:


> Interessant an der ganzen Geschichte ist, dass aktuell bei ALLEN Systemen, in denen bisher Planeten entdeckt wurden, die Massen überprüft werden ^^
> Das soll lt. NASA ca. 1 Jahr dauern.
> Bin auf das Ergebnis gespannt...



Ja, sehr interessant aus wissentschaftlicher Sicht,

für uns als kleine Hanseln,

eigentlich nur eine Randbetrachtung.


----------



## compisucher (16. Januar 2020)

Na ja, im optimalen Falle (Reduzierung der Sonnenmassen) würden viele der bisher entdeckten Supererden in die habitable Zone rutschen und wären deutlich kleiner in Richtung Terragröße.
Bedeutet ganz, ganz grob von jetzt bestenfalls 10% erdähnlich dann fast 50% erdähnliche Gesteinsplaneten entdeckt.


----------



## Adi1 (16. Januar 2020)

Hm, ist halt alles etwas spekulativ.

James-Webb-Weltraumteleskop – Wikipedia

Das wird unsere Vorstellung vom Universum grundlegend verändern.


----------



## compisucher (17. Januar 2020)

Gerade in der Boulevard-Presse aufgeploppt.
Wenns dumm läuft, gibt es keine "Dunkle Energie"

Dunkle Energie: Forscher entdecken Berechnungsfehler, fuer die es Nobelpreis gab	 - FOCUS Online

Etwas fundierter und offiziell hier:
[1912.04903] Early-type Host Galaxies of Type Ia Supernovae. II. Evidence for Luminosity Evolution in Supernova Cosmology


Wasser auf die Mühlen meiner Sicht der Dinge...


----------



## Adi1 (17. Januar 2020)

Verdaechtige Lichtschwaeche in Orions Schulter: Steht uns eine Supernova in kosmischer Nachbarschaft bevor? - Wissen - Tagesspiegel

Ich bin als Hobbyastronom mal gespannt,

wie sich das so weiterentwickelt.


----------



## Threshold (17. Januar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qWVObji4bRs:26

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Adi1 (18. Januar 2020)

V Sagittae: Astronomen sagen Sternenexplosion noch in diesem Jahrhundert voraus | heise online

Ich werde das leider nicht mehr erleben,

wollte es trotzdem mal erwähnen.


----------



## RyzA (21. Januar 2020)

Stern Beteigeuze: Detektoren messen Gravitationswellen – was ist passiert? | Wissen


Eben habe ich einen relativ hellen Stern (bzw Planeten) tief am Himmel stehen gesehen.  Süd-westlich. Ist das die Venus?


----------



## Threshold (22. Januar 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Eben habe ich einen relativ hellen Stern (bzw Planeten) tief am Himmel stehen gesehen.  Süd-westlich. Ist das die Venus?



Die Venus ist morgens und abends immer zu sehen.


----------



## RyzA (22. Januar 2020)

Das war ja Abends.  Sonst ist die mir nicht so aufgefallen.
Die ist ganz schön hell. Wobei mir bewußt ist das sie nicht selber leuchtet.


----------



## compisucher (22. Januar 2020)

Ja, ist derzeit die Venus:
STERNENHIMMEL HEUTE – sichtbare Planeten


----------



## Adi1 (22. Januar 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Venus ist morgens und abends immer zu sehen.



Rede doch bitte nicht solchen Unsinn,

momentan ist sie optisch nur an den Abendstunden zu betrachten.

Kannste mal "Online" gucken 

Stellarium Astronomy Software


----------



## Threshold (23. Januar 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das war ja Abends.  Sonst ist die mir nicht so aufgefallen.
> Die ist ganz schön hell. Wobei mir bewußt ist das sie nicht selber leuchtet.



Die Venus ist nach dem Mond das hellste Objekt am Nachthimmel.



Adi1 schrieb:


> Rede doch bitte nicht solchen Unsinn,
> 
> momentan ist sie optisch nur an den Abendstunden zu betrachten.
> 
> ...



Was aktuell ist, ist aber irrelevant. Die Venus ist nun mal der Morgen und Abend Stern.


----------



## Adi1 (23. Januar 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was aktuell ist, ist aber irrelevant. Die Venus ist nun mal der Morgen und Abend Stern.



Ein Stern ist die Venus garantiert nicht. 

Ich verstehe aber, worauf du hinaus möchtest.

Ist halt ein Planet,
welcher zur nähereren Umlaufbahn zur Sonne,
zwangsläufig eher zu betrachten ist.


----------



## RyzA (23. Januar 2020)

Wie teuer ist das eigentlich, wenn man sich ein einigermaßen brauchbares Teleskop (mit Ausrüstung,) kaufen will?
Und kann ich damit auch vom Balkon aus Planeten oder Sterne beobachten?
Wegen der Umgebungshelligkeit usw. Wir wohnen in einer (Klein)Stadt.
Wobei es bei uns relativ dunkel ist, da sind Gärten rundherum.
Ansonsten müßte ich ins Freie rausfahren.  Zum Sender aufn Berg.
Aber vom Balkon aus beobachten wäre mir lieber.

Edit: Im Freien ist natürlich der Winkel den man vom Himmel sieht viel größer.  Bzw der Ausschnitt.
Aufn Balkon sehe ich nur einen kleinen (selben) Ausschnitt des Himmels.


----------



## Threshold (23. Januar 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> welcher zur nähereren Umlaufbahn zur Sonne,
> zwangsläufig eher zu betrachten ist.



Frag mal einen Flacherdler, wieso die Venus nie nachts zu sehen ist.


----------



## compisucher (24. Januar 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wie teuer ist das eigentlich, wenn man sich ein einigermaßen brauchbares Teleskop (mit Ausrüstung,) kaufen will?
> Und kann ich damit auch vom Balkon aus Planeten oder Sterne beobachten?
> Wegen der Umgebungshelligkeit usw. Wir wohnen in einer (Klein)Stadt.
> Wobei es bei uns relativ dunkel ist, da sind Gärten rundherum.
> ...



Je dunkler und weniger Streulicht, um so besser. Klar erkannt.

Ich hatte seinerzeit meine Spiegel bei Meade in den USA bestellt (das war 1985 nicht wirklich einfach) und den Rest, einschließlich Planetengetriebe selbst gebaut.


Mittlerweile gibt es das ganze Zeugs für einen Spottpreis (aus meiner Perspektive).

Ein guter Einsteiger mit einem kleinern Datenbank zur Ansteuerung von ca. 30.000 Objekten dabei wäre dieser Meade:

Meade Teleskop N 130/1000 StarNavigator NG 130 AZ GoTo = 500 €

Ist ein klassischer Newton Reflektor mit 130 mm Spiegel und 1000 mm Brennweite und innerhalb von 5 min überall betriebsbereit.

Damit kann man sehr schön die Planeten und z. B. den Andromeda Nebel recht gut beobachten oder Krebs Nebel mit einer angeflanschten Spiegelreflex gut fotografieren.

Empfehlung wäre meinerseits eine Cassegrain-Bauart, kostet aber deutlich mehr.

Da fängt der Spass bei ca. 1500 € an. 
Sind deutlich kompaktere Teleskope auf Grund der Bauart und dann darf es schon ein 200 mm Hauptspiegel und 2 m Brennweite sein, damit es wirklich Spass macht.

Meade Teleskop ACF-SC 203/2032 UHTC LX65 GoTo

Das wäre jetzt schon ein richtiges Amateurteleskop.


Diese Teleskope reichen NICHT aus, um andere Galaxien in Einzelsterne aufzulösen - in Fakt können das nur sehr wenige wirklich große Privatteleskope.


----------



## Adi1 (24. Januar 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wie teuer ist das eigentlich, wenn man sich ein einigermaßen brauchbares Teleskop (mit Ausrüstung,) kaufen will?
> Und kann ich damit auch vom Balkon aus Planeten oder Sterne beobachten?
> Wegen der Umgebungshelligkeit usw. Wir wohnen in einer (Klein)Stadt.
> Wobei es bei uns relativ dunkel ist, da sind Gärten rundherum.
> ...




Schaue erstmal wie es um die Dunkelheit bei dir aussieht

Light pollution map


----------



## RyzA (24. Januar 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Schaue erstmal wie es um die Dunkelheit bei dir aussieht
> 
> Light pollution map


Da steht Value 15,83 in der Stadtmitte.


----------



## Adi1 (24. Januar 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Da steht Value 15,83 in der Stadtmitte.



Also schon sehr hell 

Der Mond und die Planeten sind schon mal machbar, auch mit kleineren Optiken.

So ab 150 mm  Öffnung sind sogar hellere Nebel wie der Ringnebel – Wikipedia
schon eindrucksvoll sichtbar. 

Das setzt aber voraus, das da kein direktes Gegenlicht existiert.

Einige Filter wie O-III, oder UHC können etwas Linderung besorgen,
je nachdem, welches Objekt betrachtet werden möchtet.

Für Galaxien wird es jedoch schon grenzwertig,
da sich mit zunehmender Öffnung auch die Lichtverstärkung (inkl. Umgebungslicht ) erhöht.


----------



## RyzA (24. Januar 2020)

Danke für die vielen Infos. Also sollte ich schon 500 Euro mindestens einplanen.
Mal gucken ob und wann sich das realisieren lässt.
Interesse ist auf jeden Fall vorhanden.


----------



## Adi1 (25. Januar 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Also sollte ich schon 500 Euro mindestens einplanen.



Das wird leider nicht reichen.

Brauchbare Weitwinkelokulare kosten schon ca. 150 Taler

82deg Serie | Bresser

davon braucht man schon 2-3 Stück, um das bereits mitgelieferte
Standardgedöns sinnvoll zu ergänzen.

Astronomie ist schon ein interessantes Hobby,
das erfordert aber auch viel Zeit,
und Geduld.


----------



## RyzA (25. Januar 2020)

Ups, das kann ja doch schon etwas teurer werden.
Mal gucken ob ich mir sowas hole.
PC Hardware will ich dieses Jahr eigentlich auch noch aufrüsten.


----------



## Adi1 (25. Januar 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> PC Hardware will ich dieses Jahr eigentlich auch noch aufrüsten.



Da muss man halt Prioritäten setzen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Januar 2020)

So eine 2080 Ti kann ganz toll Astrofots anzeigen, aber welches Teleskop rendert Cyberpunk 2077 flüssig?


----------



## compisucher (28. Januar 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ups, das kann ja doch schon etwas teurer werden.
> Mal gucken ob ich mir sowas hole.
> PC Hardware will ich dieses Jahr eigentlich auch noch aufrüsten.



Servus Ryza,

das meines Wissens günstigste Teleskop mit Autotracking - sprich  E-Motorensteuerung wäre das hier:
Orion Dobson Teleskop N 114/500 StarBlast Autotracker = 289 €

Ist ein 114 mm Hauptspiegel, da ist z. B. der Jupiter ca. 1/4 so groß wie eine 1 Cent Münze und die vier Hauptmonde sind gut erkennbar. 
Auch der Titan ist neben dem Saturn gut als beiges Lichtpünktlein noch erkennbar.

Brennweite mit 500 mm ist jetzt nicht soo prickelnd, aber noch ausreichend.

Es gibt unter diesem Preis (siehe Astroshop) deutlich Größere (150 mm Hauptspiegel/1000-1500 mm Brennweite). 
Das macht aber über eine manuelle Nachverfolgung kaum mehr Spass.

Scann einfach mal die Angebote durch und frage im Notfall hier nach, der Adi1 kann dir sicherlich auch gut weiterhelfen.


----------



## Adi1 (28. Januar 2020)

Naja, 

hier ging es erstmal nur um reine optische Beobachtung 

Ein mittlerer Dobson (150-200mm) bringt schon gute Ergebnisse
bei der Planetenbeobachtung,
und ja,
selbst größere Galaxien und Nebel sind schon gut erkennbar,
falls die Lichtverschmutzung nicht zu hoch ist.

Light pollution map.

Falls Astrofotografie dazu kommen sollte,
wird ohnehin ganz anderes Equipment benötigt,
dabei werden sich die Ausgaben auch potenzieren.


----------



## compisucher (28. Januar 2020)

Oha, mein Heimatort ist von Blau in Grün gewechselt...


----------



## Adi1 (29. Januar 2020)

compisucher schrieb:


> Oha, mein Heimatort ist von Blau in Grün gewechselt...



Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht ganz ...


----------



## HardwareHighlander (29. Januar 2020)

Der Corona Virus stammt aus einem Labor.

Lungenkrankheit: Coronavirus im Labor nachgezuechtet - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## Threshold (29. Januar 2020)

Hast du den Artikel gelesen?
Australische Forscher haben den Virus nachgezüchtet, um dessen Struktur zu entschlüsseln.


----------



## Mahoy (29. Januar 2020)

HardwareHighlander schrieb:


> Der Corona Virus stammt aus einem Labor.
> Lungenkrankheit: Coronavirus im Labor nachgezuechtet - DER SPIEGEL



Korrektur: Das Virus wurde in Laboren *nach*gezüchtet, um es untersuchen und Impfstoffe entwickeln zu können.

Was du andeutest, ist Futter für die Aluhut-Fraktion und geht aus dem Artikel in keinster Weise hervor.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (29. Januar 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hast du den Artikel gelesen?
> Australische Forscher haben den Virus nachgezüchtet, um dessen Struktur zu entschlüsseln.



Ja, das sagen sie vielleicht, aber die Wahrheit ist, der Virus wurde in einem Labor gezüchtet um ihn dann mit den Sprühanlagen die an den Flugzeugen montiert sind (für die Chamtrails) zu versprühen. Das ist der Plan. Schau mal Oliver Janich!



Mahoy schrieb:


> Was du andeutest, ist Futter für die Aluhut-Fraktion und geht aus dem Artikel in keinster Weise hervor.



Man muss immer zwischen den Zeilen lesen.


----------



## Mahoy (29. Januar 2020)

HardwareHighlander schrieb:


> Ja, das sagen sie vielleicht, aber die Wahrheit ist, der Virus wurde in einem Labor gezüchtet um ihn dann mit den Sprühanlagen die an den Flugzeugen montiert sind (für die Chamtrails) zu versprühen.



Natürlich von den Echsenmenschen-Illuminati, die mit den zionistischen Kommunistenazis um die Weltherrschaft streiten!



> Das ist der Plan. Schau mal Oliver Janich!



Wenn ich sein Pfleger wäre, würde ich nach ihm schauen und aufpassen, dass er regelmäßig seine Getrockneten Froschpillen nimmt, aber sonst ...


----------



## HardwareHighlander (29. Januar 2020)

**



Mahoy schrieb:


> Natürlich von den Echsenmenschen-Illuminati, die mit den zionistischen Kommunistenazis um die Weltherrschaft streiten!



Ja, das steht sicherlich zur Debatte, die dürften als Sprüher auch in Frage kommen.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Wenn ich sein Pfleger wäre, würde ich nach ihm schauen und aufpassen, dass er regelmäßig seine Getrockneten Froschpillen nimmt, aber sonst ...



Einer der besten investigativen Journalisten weltweit. Ein Highlander.


----------



## Tengri86 (30. Januar 2020)

*AW: *



HardwareHighlander schrieb:


> Ja, das steht sicherlich zur Debatte, die dürften als Sprüher auch in Frage kommen.
> 
> 
> 
> Einer der besten investigativen Journalisten weltweit. Ein Highlander.



Wie oft willst deinen Namen ändern poly  und Co. , bringt dir auch nichts, man erkennt dich sowieso sofort


----------



## tdi-fan (30. Januar 2020)

HardwareHighlander schrieb:


> Ja, das sagen sie vielleicht, aber die Wahrheit ist, der Virus wurde in einem Labor gezüchtet um ihn dann mit den Sprühanlagen die an den Flugzeugen montiert sind (für die Chamtrails) zu versprühen. Das ist der Plan. Schau mal Oliver Janich!




Du veralberst uns hier gerade.


----------



## Threshold (30. Januar 2020)

HardwareHighlander schrieb:


> Ja, das sagen sie vielleicht, aber die Wahrheit ist, der Virus wurde in einem Labor gezüchtet um ihn dann mit den Sprühanlagen die an den Flugzeugen montiert sind (für die Chamtrails) zu versprühen. Das ist der Plan. Schau mal Oliver Janich!



Ja, der Janich. Der behauptet auch, dass Merkel ein Nachkomme Hitlers ist. Natürlich bringt er nie Belege.


----------



## compisucher (30. Januar 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht ganz ...



Na, von deiner verlinkten light pollution map.
Da war mein Heimatort mal lange zeit blau, an der Grenze zu violett, also gut und jetzt in Richtung grün = in Summe Verschlechterung


----------



## HardwareHighlander (30. Januar 2020)

*AW: *



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Wie oft willst deinen Namen ändern poly  und Co. , bringt dir auch nichts, man erkennt dich sowieso sofort



Ich muss doch die Wahrheit verbreiten, da ist der Name des Überbringers egal. ^^



tdi-fan schrieb:


> Du veralberst uns hier gerade.



Nur die Wahrheit zählt, dS ist auch das Motto von Janich, da geht es nicht darum Aufmerksamkeit mit ungeprüften Theorien zu erzeugen, sondern um hard facts.


----------



## Threshold (30. Januar 2020)

Janich und harte Fakten?


----------



## tdi-fan (30. Januar 2020)

*AW: *



HardwareHighlander schrieb:


> Ich muss doch die Wahrheit verbreiten, da ist der Name des Überbringers egal. ^^
> 
> 
> 
> Nur die Wahrheit zählt, dS ist auch das Motto von Janich, da geht es nicht darum Aufmerksamkeit mit ungeprüften Theorien zu erzeugen, sondern um hard facts.



Du trollst doch nur, geb es zu.


----------



## Mahoy (30. Januar 2020)

Da einzig Harte bei Herr Janich ist dessen eigener Betonkopf und die mit Aluminiumfolie umwickelte Fanboy-Latte seiner Anhänger, sobald er den nächsten heißen Stuss absondert. 

Und natürlich trollt Schaffe. Aber nicht, weil er das Thema amüsant findet, sondern weil er hofft, den Unsinn über die humorige Schiene etablieren zu können. Sprich, er versprüht seine Gülle so, dass er es notfalls noch als Scherz deklarieren kann.


----------



## Adi1 (30. Januar 2020)

compisucher schrieb:


> Na, von deiner verlinkten light pollution map.
> Da war mein Heimatort mal lange zeit blau, an der Grenze zu violett, also gut und jetzt in Richtung grün = in Summe Verschlechterung



Ah, verstehe jetzt,

es wird halt immer heller. 

Auch die dunkelsten Regionen in Deutschland nehmen langsam ab,
da sind so 2-3 Lichtschutzgebiete nicht das Wahre,
was Astronomen wollen.

Davon mal abgesehen,
in kaum einer Stadt kann man heutzutage noch ohne Verdunkelung der Wohnung
ruhig schlafen,
die Folgen sind ja spürbar.


----------



## compisucher (30. Januar 2020)

In irgend einem Fred, es mag sogar hier gewesen sein, habe ich von einem steigenden Meeresspiegel gesprochen - und wurde etwas belächelt.

Nun denn - Willkommen in der Realität:

Antarktis: Wasser unter Thwaites-Gletscher wird immer waermer - DER SPIEGEL

Alleine 65 cm Anstieg  des Meeresspiegels, wenn nur dieser eine Antarktische Gletscher zusammenbricht - und danach sieht es aus...


----------



## Ash1983 (30. Januar 2020)

Wer dich da belaechelt hat, hat womoeglich einfach keine Ahnung. Nicht nur Eis, das schmilzt, erhoeht den Meeresspiegel (hier btw nur Festlandeis), sondern waermer werdendes Wasser dehnt sich aus und erhoeht ihn zusaetzlich.

Gesendet von meinem Mi A1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## OField (31. Januar 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Janich und harte Fakten?



Der O.Janich (schönes Wortspiel) ist ein krankhafter Narzisst, der sich selbst mehr liebt als die Wahrheit. Er glaubt nur, was in sein Weltbild passt und alles andere ist Propaganda. Unerträglich, der Spasst.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (31. Januar 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Sprich, er versprüht seine Gülle so, dass er es notfalls noch als Scherz deklarieren kann.



Sehr gut kombiniert Watson.



OField schrieb:


> Der O.Janich (schönes Wortspiel) ist ein krankhafter Narzisst, der sich selbst mehr liebt als die Wahrheit. Er glaubt nur, was in sein Weltbild passt und alles andere ist Propaganda.



Er hat schon in sehr vielen Dingen recht gehabt.
Schaue seinen Kanal regelmäßig.


----------



## Threshold (31. Januar 2020)

HardwareHighlander schrieb:


> Er hat schon in sehr vielen Dingen recht gehabt.
> Schaue seinen Kanal regelmäßig.



Nenne mir mal ein paar. Da bin ich echt neugierig drauf.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (31. Januar 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nenne mir mal ein paar. Da bin ich echt neugierig drauf.



So offensichtlich wie das ist - da muss man gar keine benennen.


----------



## RyzA (31. Januar 2020)

HardwareHighlander schrieb:


> So offensichtlich wie das ist - da muss man gar keine benennen.


Wer etwas behauptet muß es auch belegen können.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (31. Januar 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wer etwas behauptet muß es auch belegen können.



Bei einem Highlander sind Behauptungen ohne Beleg gültig!


----------



## Threshold (31. Januar 2020)

HardwareHighlander schrieb:


> So offensichtlich wie das ist - da muss man gar keine benennen.



Och komm -- nicht eingeschnappt sein. 
Du behautest, dass Janich bei einigen Dingen recht hat. Da sollte es doch ein Leichtes sein, mal ein paar Fakten zu liefern, oder?


----------



## HardwareHighlander (31. Januar 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du behautest, dass Janich bei einigen Dingen recht hat. Da sollte es doch ein Leichtes sein, mal ein paar Fakten zu liefern, oder?



Wie gesagt, einfach mal auf Janichs Kanal vorbei schauen, erst ist Experte bei vielen Themen und hat immer Informationen aus erster Hand.


----------



## Threshold (31. Januar 2020)

HardwareHighlander schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, einfach mal auf Janichs Kanal vorbei schauen, erst ist Experte bei vielen Themen und hat immer Informationen aus erster Hand.



Janich ist Experte? Worin denn?
Ich hab mir erschreckender Weise schon ein paar seiner Videos angeschaut. 
Und mir ist bei keinem Video aufgefallen, dass Janich inhaltlich da irgendwo einen Plan hatte -- geschweige dass er Experte ist.
Janich ist inzwischen out. Der neue Messias ist Gunnar Kaiser. Auch so ein "Experte".


----------



## Tengri86 (31. Januar 2020)

HardwareHighlander schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, einfach mal auf Janichs Kanal vorbei schauen, erst ist Experte bei vielen Themen und hat immer Informationen aus erster Hand.



Biste  Satiriker wie Ephraim Kishon ?


----------



## HardwareHighlander (31. Januar 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Janich ist Experte? Worin denn?


In Verschwörungskunde. Vor allem ganz interessant, wie scharf er die Zusammenhänge zwischen Kobe Bryant und Eppstein skizziert.
Koby Bryant und Eppstein haben Geld an eine Organisation gespendet bzw. sind dort als Unterstützer bzw. Organisatoren aufgeführt.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hab mir erschreckender Weise schon ein paar seiner Videos angeschaut.


Ich schaue jedes, es erweitert den Horizont.



Threshold schrieb:


> Und mir ist bei keinem Video aufgefallen, dass Janich inhaltlich da irgendwo einen Plan hatte -- geschweige dass er Experte ist.


Da bin ich aber ganz klar anderer Meinung.



Threshold schrieb:


> Der neue Messias ist Gunnar Kaiser. Auch so ein "Experte".


Kann aber trotzdem nicht mit Mondgesicht Wisnewski mithalten.




Tengri86 schrieb:


> Biste Satiriker wie Ephraim Kishon ?



Nein, das würde ich mir nie erlauben.

​


----------



## Threshold (31. Januar 2020)

HardwareHighlander schrieb:


> In Verschwörungskunde.



Selbst da nicht. Echte Verschwörer fangen mit der flachen Erde an.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (31. Januar 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Selbst da nicht. Echte Verschwörer fangen mit der flachen Erde an.



Ich dachte mit Bielefeld?


----------



## Threshold (31. Januar 2020)

HardwareHighlander schrieb:


> Ich dachte mit Bielefeld?



Nö. Neuseeland gibt es gar nicht.


----------



## Mahoy (31. Januar 2020)

Ich würde vermuten, dass Herr Janich und Herr Kaiser uns lediglich verwirren sollen und eigentlich getarnte Echsenmenschen aus dem Erdinnern sind. Oder zumindest wiederholt Sex mit selbigen hatten.


----------



## Adi1 (1. Februar 2020)

KELT-9b: Auf dem heissesten bekannten Exoplaneten werden selbst Molekuele auseinandergerissen - DER SPIEGEL

Mal wieder zurück zum Thema dieses Threads.


----------



## Adi1 (8. Februar 2020)

Für alle Astronomiefreaks 

Astrotreff - Astronomie Treffpunkt - ALMA lichtet den Kampf zweier Sterne ab


----------



## RyzA (8. Februar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Za4QhYtQqnY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Adi1 (8. Februar 2020)

Das Thema hatten wir schon


----------



## RyzA (8. Februar 2020)

Jau. Aber 

1.) ist es immer noch präsent.

2.) hatten wir das Video von Harald Lesch noch nicht.


----------



## Adi1 (8. Februar 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> 2.) hatten wir das Video von Harald Lesch noch nicht.



Den gibt es ja gar nicht, 

also Fake


----------



## Adi1 (12. Februar 2020)

Für interessierte User

Welt der Physik: Zwergstern verdrillt die Raumzeit

Weniger als 200 Sekunden für einen Umlauf,

so schnell könnte man gar nicht Aufstehen, Schindern und Pennen.


----------



## RyzA (12. Februar 2020)

Und wieder eine Vorhersage der ART welche sich bestätigt hat.
Der Mann war einfach genial.


----------



## Threshold (12. Februar 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und wieder eine Vorhersage der ART welche sich bestätigt hat.
> Der Mann war einfach genial.



Und das Geheule bei den Quantenphysikern wird immer lauter.


----------



## Adi1 (15. Februar 2020)

Langsam wird es Frühling,

dann werde ich endlich mal wieder mein 

Teleskop aufstellen können


----------



## Threshold (15. Februar 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Langsam wird es Frühling,
> 
> dann werde ich endlich mal wieder mein
> 
> Teleskop aufstellen können



Auf einem Ast?


----------



## RyzA (15. Februar 2020)

Was ich auch faszinierend finde ist, das wenn wir Sterne beobachten eigentlich "altes Licht" sehen.
Da das Licht so lange unterwegs ist wegen der großen Distanzen.
Man guckt quasi in die Vergangenheit der Sterne.
Und wenn welche ganz weit weg sind (Milliarden Lichtjahre) kann man schon vermuten das sie gar nicht mehr existieren.
Außerdem finde ich erstaunlich was uns Licht alles über den Stern verraten kann.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Februar 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Für interessierte User
> 
> Welt der Physik: Zwergstern verdrillt die Raumzeit
> 
> ...



Ich glaube das mit dem Pennen kannst du wegen der verbleibenden Leuchtkraft sowie vergessen und dem Aufstehen steht einiges an Schwerkraft entgegen. Die braucht das Ding aber auch. Je nach Durchmesser sollte das Ding ein Äquatorialgeschwindigkeit von 200 bis 400 km/s haben. Das ist zehnfache dessen, was ein Objekt auf der Erdbahn bräuchte, um unser Sonnensystem zu verlassen. Selbst für die Sonne entspräche es rund der Hälfte der Fluchtgeschwindigkeit an der Oberfläche. (zum Vergleich: Halbe Fluchtgeschwindigkeit der Erde sind 40000 km/h)
Und das alles in kurzem Abstand zu einem Neutronenstern. Man kann sich gar nicht vorstellen, was für Gezeitenkräfte zwischen den beiden am Werk sein müssen und wie verdammt viel mechanische Energie vor dem Kollaps im System stecke, damit die Rotation bis heute nicht weiter abgebremst wurde.


----------



## Adi1 (18. Februar 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Auf einem Ast?



Nö,

im Frühling und im Herbst herrschen nunmal die besten

Beobachtungsbedingungen in unseren Breiten. 

Und nein,
nicht im Baum,
bin doch kein Affe.


----------



## RyzA (19. Februar 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Man kann sich gar nicht vorstellen, was für Gezeitenkräfte zwischen den beiden am Werk sein müssen und wie verdammt viel mechanische Energie vor dem Kollaps im System stecke, damit die Rotation bis heute nicht weiter abgebremst wurde.


Da wird man zu Spaghetti verarbeitet.


----------



## Threshold (19. Februar 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Da wird man zu Spaghetti verarbeitet.



Pfff --- Chuck Norris trainiert seinen Bizeps damit.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Februar 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Da wird man zu Spaghetti verarbeitet.



Ich halte eine Mischung aus Zuckerwatte-Maschine und Tiefziehen für den angemesseneren Vergleich


----------



## Adi1 (29. Februar 2020)

Schwarzes Loch: Staerkste Explosion seit dem Urknall hinterlaesst riesige Gasbeule - DER SPIEGEL.

So richtig verstanden haben wir die Vorgänge da draussen noch nicht.


----------



## Adi1 (7. März 2020)

Um noch etwas tiefer zu gehen ...

Physik: Wie man einem Schwarzen Loch entkommt - Spektrum der Wissenschaft


----------



## Threshold (7. März 2020)

Na ja, niemand weiß, was sich hinter dem Ereignishorizont befindet. Von daher kann man keine Aussage darüber machen.
Und die Hawking Strahlung ist eine Hypothese. Belegt ist da gar nichts.


----------



## Adi1 (7. März 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, niemand weiß, was sich hinter dem Ereignishorizont befindet. Von daher kann man keine Aussage darüber machen.
> Und die Hawking Strahlung ist eine Hypothese. Belegt ist da gar nichts.



Richtig,

man muß aber offen bleiben für neue Ideen/Gedanken,
das bringt Schwung in die wissentschaftliche Forschung 

Das völlige Gegenteit ist z. Bsp. die katholische Kirche,
die sind halt gefangen in ihren jahrhunderte alten Dogmen


----------



## Threshold (7. März 2020)

Na ja. Die Gravitation kannst du problemlos quantenmechanisch erklären.
Nur wird man diese Theorie nie empirisch belegen können.


----------



## Adi1 (9. März 2020)

Abwarten,

mit den neuen Teleskopen wird

sich auch unser Erkenntnisgewinn vergrößern,

da werden sicherlich noch so einige unerwartete

Ergebnisse rauskommen,

welche bekannte Fakten wieder in Frage stellen.


----------



## Threshold (9. März 2020)

Ich hoffe ja, dass das James Webb Teleskop 2021 starten kann.
Wäre ja der Hammer, wenn es einen Planeten entdeckt, auf dem es Methan und freien Sauerstoff gibt.


----------



## Adi1 (9. März 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ja, dass das James Webb Teleskop 2021 starten kann.
> Wäre ja der Hammer, wenn es einen Planeten entdeckt, auf dem es Methan und freien Sauerstoff gibt.



Ja, ich kann es auch kaum erwarten. 

Hoffen wir bloß mal, dass das Teil nicht auch schielen wird.


----------



## Threshold (9. März 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Hoffen wir bloß mal, dass das Teil nicht auch schielen wird.



Das ist kein optisches Teleskop.


----------



## Adi1 (9. März 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist kein optisches Teleskop.



Freilich ist das ein optisches Spiegelteleskop, 

das wird halt nur im infrarotem Bereich gucken 

Liegt zwar außerhalb unserer Augen,

ist aber immer noch optisch.


----------



## Threshold (10. März 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> ist aber immer noch optisch.



Optik ist die Lehre des Lichts und zwar der des sichtbaren Bereichs des elektromagnetischen Spektrums. 
Infrarot gehört nicht dazu.


----------



## compisucher (10. März 2020)

Infrarot oder auch Ultraviolett wird in der Astronomie als optisches Licht bezeichnet, weil die grundsätzliche Fangmethode der Lichtquanten eine Ähnliche ist.
Im Gegensatz zur Radioastronomie, die in der Regel wenig gemein mit den klassischen Teleskopen haben.
Du kannst z. B. auf ein normales Newton oder Cassegrain einen Infrarotfilter oder Ultraviolettfilter aufschrauben und so nur diesen Spektrumsteil betrachten bzw. vielmehr fotografieren.


----------



## Adi1 (10. März 2020)

compisucher schrieb:


> Infrarot oder auch Ultraviolett wird in der Astronomie als optisches Licht bezeichnet, weil die grundsätzliche Fangmethode der Lichtquanten eine Ähnliche ist.
> Im Gegensatz zur Radioastronomie, die in der Regel wenig gemein mit den klassischen Teleskopen haben.
> Du kannst z. B. auf ein normales Newton oder Cassegrain einen Infrarotfilter oder Ultraviolettfilter aufschrauben und so nur diesen Spektrumsteil betrachten bzw. vielmehr fotografieren.



Nun ist der Meister etwas baff.


----------



## Threshold (10. März 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Nun ist der Meister etwas baff.



Nö, das ist schlicht falsch.
Optisches Licht ist immer sichtbares Licht. Wenn es Infrarot oder Ultraviolett ist, wird das immer angegeben.


----------



## Adi1 (10. März 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nö, das ist schlicht falsch.
> Optisches Licht ist immer sichtbares Licht. Wenn es Infrarot oder Ultraviolett ist, wird das immer angegeben.



Das gilt aber nicht in der Astronomie,

so wie es Compisucher schon erwähnt hat. 

Das gleiche gilt auch für alle anderen Elemente nach Wasserstoff,

alles was danach kommt,

ist ein "schweres Element"


----------



## Threshold (10. März 2020)

Wenn die Astronomie Infrarotstrahlung untersucht, nutzt man dazu ein Infrarotteleskop. Untersucht sie Radiostrahlung, nimmt man dafür Radioteleskope.
Schaut man sich sichtbares Licht an, nimmt man dazu ein Teleskop. Das wird nicht extra noch Sichtbareslichtteleskop genannt.
Und  dass Astronomen alles nach Helium als schweres Element bezeichnen, liegt daran, dass Wasserstoff und Helium während des Urknalls entstanden sind -- zuzüglich noch etwas Lithium und Beryllium, was man aber gerne unter den Tisch fallen lässt -- während alle anderen Elemente in Sternen entstehen.
Das sagen aber eben nur Astronomen und machen sich ein wenig darüber lustig. Korrekt ist die Bezeichnen trotzdem nicht und jeder Astronom weiß das auch.


----------



## Mahoy (10. März 2020)

"Optisches Licht" ist als Begriff ungefähr so sinnvoll wie "weibliche Frauenfußballerinnen". 
Optik ist die Lehre vom Licht, die zwar in den Anfängen logischerweise das fürs menschliche Auge sichtbare Spektrum betraf, aber inzwischen auf alles angewendet werden kann, für das die Gesetzmäßigkeiten von Licht gelten.

Der Umstand, dass du und ich (und anzunehmenderweise auch der große Rest der Menschheit) beispielsweise infrarotes Licht nicht ohne Hilfsmittel wahrnehmen können, ändert daran nichts. Für zig Viecher, die kein Problem damit haben, für uns unsichtbare Spektren zu sehen, gibt es keine eigene Disziplin der Optik. Die Kategorisierung ist biologischer oder technischer, nicht jedoch physikalischer Natur.


----------



## compisucher (10. März 2020)

Ich sach jetzt mal nix mehr dazu:
Optische Astronomie – Wikipedia
Mache Astronomie seit - äh - 30-40 Jahren oder so?


----------



## Mahoy (10. März 2020)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ich sach jetzt mal nix mehr dazu:
> Optische Astronomie – Wikipedia
> Mache Astronomie seit - äh - 30-40 Jahren oder so?



Also, wie ich ganz richtig schrieb, eine *technische* Kategorie, in der "die Teleskope und Instrumente aus *klassischen* optischen Bauteilen aufgebaut sind".

Von "optischem Licht" (sic!) ist da allerdings ebenso wenig die Rede, wie behauptet würde, nur (für Menschen) sichtbares Licht wäre Gegenstand der Optik.


----------



## RyzA (10. März 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Der Umstand, dass du und ich (und anzunehmenderweise auch der große Rest der Menschheit) beispielsweise infrarotes Licht nicht ohne Hilfsmittel wahrnehmen können, ändert daran nichts. Für zig Viecher, die kein Problem damit haben, für uns unsichtbare Spektren zu sehen, gibt es keine eigene Disziplin der Optik. Die Kategorisierung ist biologischer oder technischer, nicht jedoch physikalischer Natur.


Ja zum Beispiel sehen Vögel  ultraviolettes Licht. Und Reptilien können Wärmestrahlung sehen.


----------



## Threshold (10. März 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Von "optischem Licht" (sic!) ist da allerdings ebenso wenig die Rede, wie behauptet würde, nur (für Menschen) sichtbares Licht wäre Gegenstand der Optik.



Der Mensch kann aber eben kein Infrarot und kein Ultraviolett sehen. Er braucht dazu Hilfsmittel. Licht kann er hingehen sehen. 
Eine Fledermaus kann Ultraschall wahrnehmen. Der Mensch braucht dazu Technik.
Galilei hat ja durch kein Infrarotteleskop geguckt als er die Jupitermode betrachtete. 
Er hat sich ein paar Linsen gebaut und sie zusammengesteckt.


----------



## Mahoy (10. März 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der Mensch kann aber eben kein Infrarot und kein Ultraviolett sehen. Er braucht dazu Hilfsmittel. Licht kann er hingehen sehen.



Genau da liegt der Denkfehler: Auch Licht in den Wellenlängen, die der Mensch nicht sehen kann, ist Licht. Und die Lehre der Optik beschäftigt sich mit allem, was Licht ist.


----------



## Threshold (10. März 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Genau da liegt der Denkfehler: Auch Licht in den Wellenlängen, die der Mensch nicht sehen kann, ist Licht. Und die Lehre der Optik beschäftigt sich mit allem, was Licht ist.



Nö. Licht ist sichtbares Licht und zwar sichtbar für den Menschen, denn der Mensch ist ein Chauvinist. 
Das sichtbare Licht ist wiederum ein Teil des elektromagnetischen Spektrums.


----------



## Mahoy (11. März 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nö. Licht ist sichtbares Licht und zwar sichtbar für den Menschen, denn der Mensch ist ein Chauvinist.



Ich bin in erster Linie Akademiker, in zweiter Linie Klugscheißer und erst in dritter Linie Chauvinist.  

"Das Licht ist im allgemeinen der für den Menschen sichtbare Bereich der elektromagnetischen Strahlung von etwa 380 bis 780 Nanometer (nm) Wellenlänge (entsprechend einer Frequenz von etwa 789 bis herab zu 385 THz). *In der Physik steht der Begriff „Licht“ auch für das gesamte elektromagnetische Wellenspektrum.*" (chemie.de)

"Licht ist eine Form der elektromagnetischen Strahlung. Im engeren Sinne sind vom gesamten elektromagnetischen Spektrum nur die Anteile gemeint, die für das menschliche Auge sichtbar sind. *Im weiteren Sinne werden auch elektromagnetische Wellen kürzerer Wellenlänge (Ultraviolett) und größerer Wellenlänge (Infrarot) dazu gezählt.*" (Wikipedia) 



> Das sichtbare Licht ist wiederum ein Teil des elektromagnetischen Spektrums.



Auch das für uns Menschen unsichtbare Licht ist Teil des elektromagnetischen Spektrums. Das ist als Unterscheidungskriterium somit eher ungeeignet.


----------



## Adi1 (11. März 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich bin in erster Linie Akademiker, in zweiter Linie Klugscheißer und erst in dritter Linie Chauvinist.
> 
> "Das Licht ist im allgemeinen der für den Menschen sichtbare Bereich der elektromagnetischen Strahlung von etwa 380 bis 780 Nanometer (nm) Wellenlänge (entsprechend einer Frequenz von etwa 789 bis herab zu 385 THz). *In der Physik steht der Begriff „Licht“ auch für das gesamte elektromagnetische Wellenspektrum.*" (chemie.de)
> 
> ...




Ich bin ja nicht so ein Fan von der  "Gefällt mir"-Klickerei,

meinen Klick jetzt,

hast Du dir aber wirklich verdient.


----------



## Adi1 (18. März 2020)

Mal etwas gegen den Corona-Hype:

Schwarzes Loch: Der Kern der Milchstrasse wird aktiver - Spektrum der Wissenschaft


----------



## RyzA (25. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ffLW-FS8rxk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Threshold (25. März 2020)

vor dem Urknall war nichts.


----------



## Mahoy (25. März 2020)

Vor dem Urknall haben vielleicht Materie und Antimaterie eine Weile rumgemacht und sich in Stimmung gebracht.


----------



## Adi1 (28. März 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> vor dem Urknall war nichts.



Das widerspricht der physikalischen Wissentschaft,

aus gar "Nichts" kann nunmal auch nicht alles aufgebaut sein.


----------



## compisucher (28. März 2020)

Das ist richtig.
Der Energieerhaltungssatz muss zwangsweise auch davor gegolten haben, ansonsten wäre unsere ganze Physik für die Katz 
Energie und Materie können nach bisherigem Verständnis nicht aus nix entstehen.


----------



## Threshold (28. März 2020)

compisucher schrieb:


> Das ist richtig.
> Der Energieerhaltungssatz muss zwangsweise auch davor gegolten haben, ansonsten wäre unsere ganze Physik für die Katz
> Energie und Materie können nach bisherigem Verständnis nicht aus nix entstehen.



Der Energieerhaltungssatz ist im Universum für die Katz.
Oder wie erklärst du dir die Dunkle Energie? Wo kommt die denn her? Genau -- aus dem Nichts.


----------



## RyzA (28. März 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der Energieerhaltungssatz ist im Universum für die Katz.
> Oder wie erklärst du dir die Dunkle Energie? Wo kommt die denn her? Genau -- aus dem Nichts.


Es gibt ja überhaupt noch keinen Nachweis für dunkle Energie.
Nicht mal für dunkle Materie. Wenn dann nur indirekt.

Und vor dem Urknall gab es eben die Singularität. Was auch immer das genau sein mag.


----------



## compisucher (28. März 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der Energieerhaltungssatz ist im Universum für die Katz.
> Oder wie erklärst du dir die Dunkle Energie? Wo kommt die denn her? Genau -- aus dem Nichts.



1) Dunkle Energie ist eine Theorie, die nicht bewiesen ist.
2) Wenn es dunkle Energie gibt, gilt auch hier der Energieerhaltungssatz, darauf basiert ja die Theorie der dunklen Energie.
Es fehlt Masse, die mit unseren Kenntnissen nicht dedektierbar ist und die Schwerkrafteinflüsse der ebenso postulierten Dunklen Materie reicht nicht aus, die Gesamtenergiebilanz des Universums zu erklären.
Gilt der Energieerhaltungssatz nicht, ist die Theorie von DE und DM ebenso für die Katz.
Die derzeit gemessene Beschleunigung des Universums deutet bekannter Maßen auf deutlich mehr Energie oder Masse hin, als es tatsächlich sichtbar gibt.

Aber, es gibt einen Ausweg 
Wir leben am Rand eines Void.
Und es könnte tatsächlich sein, dass alle Messungen seit Kenntnis der Rotverschiebung für die Katz waren, weil falsch 

Zone geringerer Materiedichte koennte Diskrepanzen bei der kosmischen Expansion erklaeren Kosmos: Leben wir in einer Blase? - scinexx | Das Wissensmagazin


----------



## Threshold (28. März 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Es gibt ja überhaupt noch keinen Nachweis für dunkle Energie.
> Nicht mal für dunkle Materie. Wenn dann nur indirekt.
> 
> Und vor dem Urknall gab es eben die Singularität. Was auch immer das genau sein mag.



Die Physik erklärt, dass es einen Unterschied zwischen Ursache und Wirkung gibt. Es gibt eben nichts, was noch kleiner als klein ist, da es eine Grenze dafür gibt. Das sind die Planck Grenzen gepaar mit der Unbestimmtheitsrelation und der Lichtgeschwindigkeit. Am aller kleinsten treffen sich Quantenphysik und Relativitätstheorie.



compisucher schrieb:


> 1) Dunkle Energie ist eine Theorie, die nicht bewiesen ist.
> 2) Wenn es dunkle Energie gibt, gilt auch hier der Energieerhaltungssatz, darauf basiert ja die Theorie der dunklen Energie.
> Es fehlt Masse, die mit unseren Kenntnissen nicht dedektierbar ist und die Schwerkrafteinflüsse der ebenso postulierten Dunklen Materie reicht nicht aus, die Gesamtenergiebilanz des Universums zu erklären.
> Gilt der Energieerhaltungssatz nicht, ist die Theorie von DE und DM ebenso für die Katz.
> Die derzeit gemessene Beschleunigung des Universums deutet bekannter Maßen auf deutlich mehr Energie oder Masse hin, als es tatsächlich sichtbar gibt.



Das Problem ist, dass die dunkle Energie oder was das eben auch ist, nicht mit den physikalischen Gesetzen verstoßen darf, die wir derzeit kennen.
Und die dunkle Materie wird ja für etwas anderes hinzugezogen als die dunkle Energie.


----------



## RyzA (29. März 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Physik erklärt, dass es einen Unterschied zwischen Ursache und Wirkung gibt. Es gibt eben nichts, was noch kleiner als klein ist, da es eine Grenze dafür gibt. Das sind die Planck Grenzen gepaar mit der Unbestimmtheitsrelation und der Lichtgeschwindigkeit. Am aller kleinsten treffen sich Quantenphysik und Relativitätstheorie.


Es gibt zwar die Plancklängen und Zeit. Aber davor soll ja die Singularität gewesen sein.
Dort verlieren die physikalischen Gesetze ihre Gültigkeit, bzw man kann da nichts berechnen.
Aber der Urknall hat danach stattgefunden. Sehr kurz danach. Ab 10^-43 Sekunden (Planckzeit).


----------



## Threshold (29. März 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Es gibt zwar die Plancklängen und Zeit. Aber davor soll ja die Singularität gewesen sein.
> Dort verlieren die physikalischen Gesetze ihre Gültigkeit, bzw man kann da nichts berechnen.
> Aber der Urknall hat danach stattgefunden. Sehr kurz danach. Ab 10^-43 Sekunden (Planckzeit).



Es geht eben darum, dass wir nichts zu dem sagen können, was vor einer bestimmten Zeit war, denn das entzieht sich einfach.
Genauso kann man nichts darüber sagen, was hinter dem Ereignishorizonts eines schwarzen Lochs ist, sondern nur das, was davor ist.
Es gibt eben Dinge, die sich nicht erklären oder ergründen lassen.


----------



## RyzA (29. März 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Es geht eben darum, dass wir nichts zu dem sagen können, was vor einer bestimmten Zeit war, denn das entzieht sich einfach.
> Genauso kann man nichts darüber sagen, was hinter dem Ereignishorizonts eines schwarzen Lochs ist, sondern nur das, was davor ist.
> Es gibt eben Dinge, die sich nicht erklären oder ergründen lassen.


Aber irgendwo muß die Energie ja herkommen.


----------



## compisucher (29. März 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass die dunkle Energie oder was das eben auch ist, nicht mit den physikalischen Gesetzen verstoßen darf, die wir derzeit kennen.
> Und die dunkle Materie wird ja für etwas anderes hinzugezogen als die dunkle Energie.



Jain,

die derzeit gemessene kosmische Expansion hat die Energie 100%.
Schwerefeldtechnisch lässt sich jedoch nur ca. 28% erkennen und davon wiederum nur nicht ganz 5% direkt oder indirekt beobachtbare Masse in Form von Atomteilchen (whatever Sterne, Gaswolken usw.)
Die Gesamtenergie-Bilanz aller Teilchen müssen wieder 100% ergeben.
Wenn der Void in unserer intergalaktischen Umgebung tatsächlich die Messergebnisse der Cephiden so sehr beeinflusst wie gedacht, dann entfällt praktisch der komplette Anteil der hypothetischen dunklen Energie, um unser Universum und unsere Physik zu erklären.

die intergalaktische Entfernungsmessung (und Beschleunigungsmessung) basiert ALLEINIG auf der Messung der Veränderlichen.
Blöder Weise haben die jedoch eine Messspreizung von einem zusammenziehenden universum bis zu einem, dass sich mit halber LG ausbreitet.
Der "Einfachheit" halber nimmt man seit deren Entdeckung eine Art Mittelwert aus den Messungen (konkret eine Mischung aus Exponentialwert und Mittelwert)  - ein sehr vages Fundament um anschließend eine Theorie zu entwickeln, der 95% aller Energie/Masse im Universum plötzlich fehlt.


----------



## compisucher (29. März 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber irgendwo muß die Energie ja herkommen.



Die Energie ist immer da = 1.
Wie viel in einem Black Hole steckt ist ein rein rechnerischer Wert über die Ausdehnung des Ereignishorizonts.


----------



## RyzA (29. März 2020)

Die Energie ist oder war schon immer da ist für mich keine befriedigende Antwort.
Sie muß ja irgendwie entstanden oder zugeführt worden sein.


----------



## compisucher (29. März 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die Energie ist oder war schon immer da ist für mich keine befriedigende Antwort.
> Sie muß ja irgendwie entstanden oder zugeführt worden sein.



Für was muss Energie zugeführt worden sein?

Alles, was vor dem Urknall war, ist (derzeit) nicht feststellbar.
Denn mit der Geburt des Universums entstand erst die Raumzeit, in der wir leben.
Ob es davor andere Räume, Zeiten, Multiversen, pulsierendes Universum usw. gibt, gab, geben wird = keine Ahnung. 
Das sind aus heutiger Sicht maximal Fragen der spekulativen Theorien und der Philosophie.


----------



## Threshold (29. März 2020)

compisucher schrieb:


> Die Energie ist immer da = 1.
> Wie viel in einem Black Hole steckt ist ein rein rechnerischer Wert über die Ausdehnung des Ereignishorizonts.



Das ist aber eben das Problem. Als das Universum begann, gab es nur leuchtende und dunkle Materie. Die leuchtende Materie konnte sich nicht bilden, weil die Strahlung zu groß war. Da aber die dunkle Materie nicht mir Strahlung wechselwirkt, konnte sie sich bilden und damit auch die Voraussetzungen schaffen damit sich die leuchtende Materie überhaupt verdichten und Galaxien und Sterne bilden konnte.
Irgendwann kam dann die dunkle Energie dazu und die scheint ja immer größer zu werden. Aber weder die leuchtende Materie noch die dunkle Materie werden weniger und daher stimmt das mit dem Energieerhaltungssatz nicht. Es muss eine andere Erklärung geben.


----------



## RyzA (29. März 2020)

compisucher schrieb:


> Für was muss Energie zugeführt worden sein?
> 
> Alles, was vor dem Urknall war, ist (derzeit) nicht feststellbar.
> Denn mit der Geburt des Universums entstand erst die Raumzeit, in der wir leben.


Aber die gehen doch davon aus das alles aus eine Singularität entstanden ist. Also einen Punkt mit unendliche hoher Dichte und Energie/Masse.
Woher kommt die Singularität und die Energie?


Threshold schrieb:


> Aber weder die leuchtende Materie noch die dunkle Materie werden weniger und daher stimmt das mit dem Energieerhaltungssatz nicht. Es muss eine andere Erklärung geben.


Vielleicht ist die dunkle Energie ja negativ?


----------



## compisucher (29. März 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber die gehen doch davon aus das alles aus eine Singularität entstanden ist. Also einen Punkt mit unendliche hoher Dichte und Energie/Masse.
> Woher kommt die Singularität und die Energie?


Völlig spektakulärer Bereich.
Endotherm könnte sein, dass wenn sich ein kontraktierendes Universum auf diesen Punkt verdichtet, die Energie (warum auch immer) selbst zur Ausdehnung reagiert.
Dies würde kein übergeordneten Raum benötigen.
Exotherm könnte sein, dass es in einem "Meta-Universum" viele Energiepunkte gibt und durch einen äußeren Einfluss diese Energie reagiert und ihre eigene Raumzeit erschafft.


----------



## Threshold (30. März 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber die gehen doch davon aus das alles aus eine Singularität entstanden ist. Also einen Punkt mit unendliche hoher Dichte und Energie/Masse.
> Woher kommt die Singularität und die Energie?



Davon geht schon lange keiner mehr aus. Man geht davon aus, dass das Universum aus einer Quantenfluktuation entstanden ist.
Vermutlich gab es vor dem Urknall viele Quantenfluktuation doch nur bei einer einzigen haben sich alle Dimensionen nach der vierten aufgerollt und konnte Materie entstehen. Zuvor ging das immer schief.
Und es ist auch eher egal darüber zu diskutieren, da wir das nie erfahren werden. Ein Vorgang, der nur ein einziges mal passiert ist, kann man nicht woanders erneut sehen.
Das gleiche hast du bei unserem Planetensystem. Ein Planetensystem wie unseres wurde noch nie bei einem anderen Stern beobachtet. Immer war irgendwas anders. Entweder befindet sich ein großer Gasplanet nahe an seinem Stern oder es gibt nur einen Felsenplaneten, der dafür sehr groß ist. Und wir wissen nicht genau, wie unser Planetensystem genau entstanden ist, weil eben niemand dabei war und das so auch nie wieder im Universum passieren wird.


----------



## RyzA (30. März 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Davon geht schon lange keiner mehr aus. Man geht davon aus, dass das Universum aus einer Quantenfluktuation entstanden ist.
> Vermutlich gab es vor dem Urknall viele Quantenfluktuation doch nur bei einer einzigen haben sich alle Dimensionen nach der vierten aufgerollt und konnte Materie entstehen. Zuvor ging das immer schief.
> Und es ist auch eher egal darüber zu diskutieren, da wir das nie erfahren werden. Ein Vorgang, der nur ein einziges mal passiert ist, kann man nicht woanders erneut sehen.


Wenn es unendlich viele Paralelluniversen gibt, dann nicht.



> Das gleiche hast du bei unserem Planetensystem. Ein Planetensystem wie unseres wurde noch nie bei einem anderen Stern beobachtet. Immer war irgendwas anders. Entweder befindet sich ein großer Gasplanet nahe an seinem Stern oder es gibt nur einen Felsenplaneten, der dafür sehr groß ist. Und wir wissen nicht genau, wie unser Planetensystem genau entstanden ist, weil eben niemand dabei war und das so auch nie wieder im Universum passieren wird.


Bei der großen Anzahl an Galaxien und Sonnensysteme, ist aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit hoch, dass es sehr ähnliche Konstellationen gibt.


----------



## Threshold (30. März 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Bei der großen Anzahl an Galaxien und Sonnensysteme, ist aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit hoch, dass es sehr ähnliche Konstellationen gibt.



Das Problem ist ja immer, dass der Stern schon so günstig liegen muss, damit wir die Planeten auch ermitteln können. Schauen wir "von oben" auf das Planetensystem, sehr wir nichts weiter als nur einen Stern.
Aber ich gehe davon aus, dass wir innerhalb der nächsten 50 Jahren einen Planeten entdecken werden, auf dem Ozon vorkommt und das ist dann zumindest ein klarer Beleg dafür, dass es dort Leben gibt -- in welcher Form dann auch immer.
Aber Kohlenstoff basierendes Leben wird es auf jeden Fall sein.


----------



## RyzA (30. März 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber *Kohlen*stoff basierendes Leben wird es auf jeden Fall sein.


Vielleicht mögen die ja auch *Kohl*suppe





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZgQPKzb-Xvc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Adi1 (30. März 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber Kohlenstoff basierendes Leben wird es auf jeden Fall sein.



Das sind jetzt aber reine Spekulationen,

bisher konnten wir nur Planeten so pi mal Daumen bis 2000 LJ. so halbwegs einschätzen,
siehe Kepler (Weltraumteleskop) – Wikipedia,
also quasi in unserer Nachbarschaft.

Viel, viel weiter weg,
sehen die Bedingungen aber ganz anders aus,

da wird es sicherlich ganz andere Bedingungen geben.

Uns fehlen halt die scharfen Augen ...


----------



## Threshold (30. März 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Das sind jetzt aber reine Spekulationen



Nenne mir ein Element, das die gleichen Eigenschaften wie Kohlenstoff besitzt -- also die Fähigkeit lange Ketten zu bilden und damit komplexe Strukturen zu ermöglichen. 
Es gibt neben Kohlenstoff eigentlich nur eins und das ist Silizium.
Das Problem bei Silizium ist aber, dass die Kettenbildung nur bei sehr niedrigen Temperaturen ablaufen, denn höhere Energie zerstört diese Ketten wieder.
Du bräuchtest also eine Umgebung, die extrem kalt ist und es darf kein Kohlenstoff vorhanden sein. Und du brauchst Zeit denn bei niedrigen Temperaturen ist die Chemie extrem langsam.
Wo kommt aber dann überhaupt die Energie her? Oxydation ist ja nicht möglich, da Silizium und Sauerstoff Sand ergeben und ich kenne kein Lebewesen, das Sand ausatmet.
Auf der Erde gibt es deutlich mehr Silizium als Kohlenstoff und trotzdem ist Leben auf Kohlenstoff Basis entstanden und als es dann Lebewesen gab, die das Sonnenlicht nutzen um Zucker herzustellen, kam der Sauerstoff als Abfallprodukt heraus und tötete alles, was sich bis dahin entwickelt hatte. Und das Silizium oxidierte und die Sandstrände waren geboren.


----------



## Adi1 (30. März 2020)

Ja sicher,
Silizium wäre geeignet.

In anderen Regionen, mit anderer Strahlung, und mehr Zeit
könnte sich das Leben doch anders entwickelt haben. 

Unsere Erkenntnisse sind doch sehr beschränkt,
wenn man bedenkt,
das wir den Kosmos nicht einmal zu 5% erklären können.


----------



## compisucher (30. März 2020)

Vermutlich nicht mal 0,005%, Adi1...


----------



## Threshold (30. März 2020)

compisucher schrieb:


> Vermutlich nicht mal 0,005%, Adi1...



Ich denke schon, dass wir den Kosmos zu 5% erklären können. Immerhin sind die 5% die leuchtende Materie und was die Wechselwirkung von Materie und Strahlung angehen, sind wir schon echt gut, immerhin haben wir basierend auf das Wissen Technologie entwickelt und wenn das Wissen falsch wäre, dürfte die Technologie nicht funktionieren. 

Und was die Dunkle Materie angeht, sind wir meiner Meinung nach da auch schon gut davor. Letztendlich fehlt der entsprechende Teilchenbeschleuniger um diese Teilchen nachweisen zu können.
Der große Knackpunkt ist die dunkle Energie. Da braucht es den Ansatz eines Genies, der vermutlich noch gar nicht geboren wurde.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. März 2020)

compisucher schrieb:


> Das ist richtig.
> Der Energieerhaltungssatz muss zwangsweise auch davor gegolten haben, ansonsten wäre unsere ganze Physik für die Katz
> Energie und Materie können nach bisherigem Verständnis nicht aus nix entstehen.



Unsere Physik (und sämtliche andere Naturwissenschaften) beschreiben Beobachtungen in diesem Universum um dessen Gesetzmäßigkeiten zu ergründen. Ihre Aussagekraft endet also zwingend und definitorisch am Ende des Universums und der Urknall ist eines der beiden (möglicherweise auch das einzige zeitliche) Ende desselben. Also ist unsere Physik davor so oder so für die Katz.




Threshold schrieb:


> Nenne mir ein Element, das die gleichen Eigenschaften wie Kohlenstoff besitzt -- also die Fähigkeit lange Ketten zu bilden und damit komplexe Strukturen zu ermöglichen.
> Es gibt neben Kohlenstoff eigentlich nur eins und das ist Silizium.
> Das Problem bei Silizium ist aber, dass die Kettenbildung nur bei sehr niedrigen Temperaturen ablaufen, denn höhere Energie zerstört diese Ketten wieder.



Bei höherer Energie? Da reden wir nochmal drüber, wenn ich Backblech mit einem Silikonhandschuh aus dem heißen Ofen hole und in der Hand halte, während du das gleiche mit einer dicken Schicht Olivenöl am Finger machst. Meinetwegen kannst auch was aus PE nehmen, um die Vergleichbarkeit zu wahren, aber ich bin mir sehr sicher, dass ich mit meinem siliziumbasierten Ketten die verlässlichere Diskussionsgrundlage habe und du statt Argumenten irgendwann nur noch Schmerzensschreie rauslässt 
Davon abgesehen ist es ziemlich egal, ob ein Element bei hohen oder bei niedrigen Temperaturen stabil ist, denn beides gibt es im Universum in großer Anzahl. Das gleiche gilt für verschiedene Umgebungsdrücke, ohne die man sich die Temperatur gar nicht im Detail anzugucken braucht. Für Leben braucht es eine Metastabilität an einem Ort, an dem weitere Substanzen in deren Umgebung ein gutes Transportmedium für komplexere Verbindungen bilden, d.h. sowas wie Flüssigkeit wäre schön. C-Verbindungen und H2O erfüllen diese Anforderungen für 1 bar und 1-95 °C. Aber wir wissen wirklich wenig darüber, was unter anderen Bedingungen mit anderen Stoffen möglich ist, weil sich Erdenchemie eben auf irdische Bedingungen konzentriert und schon innerhalb dieser abartig viel zu erforschen ist. Außerhalb davon die Existenz von etwas komplett auszuschließen ist verdammt arrogant.


----------



## Threshold (31. März 2020)

Wir haben aber das Planetensystem und da gibt es außerhalb der Erde kein Leben.
Egal ob Venus, Mars oder sonst wo.
Und wir suchen ja Leben, mit denen wir reden können. Das ist das eigentliche Ziel, auch wenn Seti aktuell eingestellt wurde.

Und das Leben würde sich nicht mit schwereren Elementen aufbauen, dafür gibt es schlicht keinerlei Hinweise und du musst von der Erde als Durchschnitt ausgehen. Die Erde ist der kosmische Durchschnitt. Energie brauchst du aber immer.
Wenn du dich in die Mikrowelle legst, wirst du vielleicht warm, aber davon ernähren kannst du dich nicht. 
Das Leben ist auf der Erde explodiert, als es freien Sauerstoff gab. Sauerstoff, der als Energiequelle genutzt wurde, Oxydation.
Was liefert denn soviel Energie wie die Oxydation?


----------



## Adi1 (31. März 2020)

Threshold;1025838Die Erde ist der kosmische Durchschnitt. Energie brauchst du aber immer.
[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Die Erde ist doch noch lange kein kosmischer Durchschnitt,
> 
> wie kommst du denn darauf?
> 
> ...


----------



## Threshold (31. März 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Die Erde ist doch noch lange kein kosmischer Durchschnitt,
> 
> wie kommst du denn darauf?



Von den Elementen.
Auf der Erde hast du massig Eisen und nickel. Im Kern.
Dazu eben Sauerstoff, Kohlenstoff, Stickstoff. Du hast eben alle Elemente zur Verfügung damit sich Leben entwickelt hat.
Und auf der Erde hat sich eben auch noch vieles verändert.
Letztendlich muss das Leben ja die Elemente nehmen, die vorhanden sind und die auch in entsprechenden Mengen da sind.
Lebewesen, die nur aus schweren Elementen bestehen, werden sich nicht entwickeln können.



Adi1 schrieb:


> Um Sternen mit anderen Spektralklassen, könnte sich das Leben auch anders entwickeln.



Nö. Ist ein Stern zu heiß bzw. hat er zuviel UV Strahlung, wird sich kein Leben entwickeln können.
Abgesehen davon, dass die Sterne gar nicht lange genug existieren, damit sich Leben auf den Planeten entwickeln könnte.
Deswegen ja der Durchschnitt Erde. Die Erde hat ungefähr eine Milliarde Jahre gebraucht um Einzeller entstehen zu lassen.
Dann noch mal 2 Milliarden Jahre um Mehrzeller entstehen zu lassen.
Erst in den letzten 500 Millionen Jahre kam das Leben dann in Schwung. Also 4 Milliarden Jahre nach Entstehung der Erde.
Und erst seit 300.000 Jahren oder so, gibt es den Homo Sapiens. Also 4,5 Milliarden Jahre bis zu einer intelligenten Spezies.
Und auch nur deswegen, weil in unserem Sonnensystem nichts passiert ist. Keine Supernova, keine Sternwanderung, kein gar nichts. Seit 4,5 Milliarden Jahren kreist die Erde unverändert um die Sonne. Das muss ein Sonnensystem erst mal hinkriegen.

Und das Problem bei kleineren Sternen ist ja eben, dass sie nicht im gelben Bereich strahlen wie die Sonne sondern im roten Bereich. Das bedeutet aber weniger Energie und somit eine längere Dauer für Entwicklung. Und ein naher Stern richtet viel mehr Schaden mit Strahlenausbrüchen an als ein Stern, der weiter weg ist.

die Frage ist ja, wie sieht intelligentes Leben aus? Denn das ist es ja, was uns interessiert. Mit grünem Schleim können wir nicht reden.
Auf einer Wasserwelt wird es kein intelligentes Leben in der form geben, wie wir es kennen. Hochenergieexperimente machst du im Wasser nur 1x.
Und Finger braucht intelligentes Leben ebenfalls. Ich kenne jeden Falls keine Klauen, die ein Faden in eine Nähnadel bekommen oder Mikroprozessoren bauen können.
Delfine sind auch intelligent, aber sie werden niemals Raumfahrt betreiben oder elektromagnetische Wellen ins All schicken.


----------



## RyzA (1. April 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Also 4,5 Milliarden Jahre bis zu einer intelligenten Spezies.


Das ist nicht ganz richtig. Intelligente andere Spezies gibt es ja noch ausser uns Menschen auf der Erde.
Aber ich weiß was du meinst... noch intelligenter, gleichwertig mit unserer Intelligenz.

Wobei Menschenaffen, Raben,  Papageien, Wale /Delfine, Hunde wohl mit der Intelligenz von Kleinkindern mithalten können bis 3 Jahre.

Aber es stimmt... höher entwickeltes Leben hat sehr lange bis zur Entstehung gebraucht.



> Und auch nur deswegen, weil in unserem Sonnensystem nichts passiert ist. Keine Supernova, keine Sternwanderung, kein gar nichts. Seit 4,5 Milliarden Jahren kreist die Erde unverändert um die Sonne. Das muss ein Sonnensystem erst mal hinkriegen.


Es hat zumindest größere Impakte auf der Erde gegeben. Und große Artensterben mehrmals in der Erdgeschichte, wo fast alle Arten ausgerottet wurden.




> die Frage ist ja, wie sieht intelligentes Leben aus? Denn das ist es ja, was uns interessiert. Mit grünem Schleim können wir nicht reden.
> Auf einer Wasserwelt wird es kein intelligentes Leben in der form geben, wie wir es kennen. Hochenergieexperimente machst du im Wasser nur 1x.
> Und Finger braucht intelligentes Leben ebenfalls. Ich kenne jeden Falls keine Klauen, die ein Faden in eine Nähnadel bekommen oder Mikroprozessoren bauen können.
> Delfine sind auch intelligent, aber sie werden niemals Raumfahrt betreiben oder elektromagnetische Wellen ins All schicken.


Es kommt immer drauf an für welchen Lebensraum die Spezies angepasst ist.
Der Mensch ist ein Allrounder.

Und körperliche "Defizite" (nicht fliegen können) kompensiert er mit seiner Intelligenz und baut sich Flugzeuge.


----------



## Threshold (1. April 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das ist nicht ganz richtig. Intelligente andere Spezies gibt es ja noch ausser uns Menschen auf der Erde.
> Aber ich weiß was du meinst... noch intelligenter, gleichwertig mit unserer Intelligenz.



Mit Intelligent meine ich eben die Fähigkeit die eigene Umwelt zu manipulieren. Das kann ein Delfin nicht.



RyzA schrieb:


> Es hat zumindest größere Impakte auf der Erde gegeben. Und große Artensterben mehrmals in der Erdgeschichte, wo fast alle Arten ausgerottet wurden.



Richtig. Aber wo das Leben erst mal entstanden ist, kriegst du es offensichtlich nicht mehr so einfach wieder weg.
Allerdings weiß man halt nicht, wie es zum Anfang des Sonnensystems war. Als die Sonne noch nicht die Leuchtkraft hatte, hätte sich auf der Venus Leben entwickeln können und erst durch die stärkere Strahlungsleistung der Sonne wurde das Leben dann weggeblasen.
Allerdings gibt es keine Möglichkeit das zu überprüfen.



RyzA schrieb:


> Und körperliche "Defizite" (nicht fliegen können) kompensiert er mit seiner Intelligenz und baut sich Flugzeuge.



Es geht um die Arterhaltung. Ein Mensch muss nicht fliegen können um die Art zu erhalten. Er muss auch nicht so gut riechen können wie Hunde oder so gut sehen können wie Raubvögel oder so gut schwimmen können wie Haie.


----------



## RyzA (1. April 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Mit Intelligent meine ich eben die Fähigkeit die eigene Umwelt zu manipulieren. Das kann ein Delfin nicht.


Braucht er ja auch nicht... du hattest es ja im letzten Punkt angesprochen mit der Arterhaltung...




> Es geht um die Arterhaltung. Ein Mensch muss nicht fliegen können um die Art zu erhalten. Er muss auch nicht so gut riechen können wie Hunde oder so gut sehen können wie Raubvögel oder so gut schwimmen können wie Haie.


Dennoch ist er in der Lage Flugzeuge und Raumschiffe zu bauen. Vielleicht braucht er ja auch irgendwann mal eins um seine Art zu erhalten.


----------



## Threshold (1. April 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Braucht er ja auch nicht... du hattest es ja im letzten Punkt angesprochen mit der Arterhaltung...



Das bezieht sich rein auf die Evolution. Der mensch hat sich aber schon von der Evolution abgekapselt, ansonsten gäbe es nicht so viele Brillenträger.
Oder hast du schon mal einen kurzsichtigen Löwen gesehen? 



RyzA schrieb:


> Dennoch ist er in der Lage Flugzeuge und Raumschiffe zu bauen. Vielleicht braucht er ja auch irgendwann mal eins um seine Art zu erhalten.



Ja, das liegt eben an der Intelligenz. Das meinte ich ja damit, dass er die Umwelt manipulieren kann. Das hat aber nichts mit Arterhaltung zu tun.
Frauen werden immer die Kinder bekommen, auch in eine Million Jahre.


----------



## RyzA (1. April 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das bezieht sich rein auf die Evolution. Der mensch hat sich aber schon von der Evolution abgekapselt, ansonsten gäbe es nicht so viele Brillenträger.
> Oder hast du schon mal einen kurzsichtigen Löwen gesehen?


Was willst du mir damit erklären? Tiere sind unterschiedlich intelligent. So wie es für sie in ihren jeweiligen Lebensräumen erforderlich ist.




> Ja, das liegt eben an der Intelligenz. Das meinte ich ja damit, dass er die Umwelt manipulieren kann. Das hat aber nichts mit Arterhaltung zu tun.


Klar hat das etwas mit der Arterhaltung zu tun. Wir wären kaum 8 Milliarden Menschen, wenn wir nicht die Intelligenz hätten.
Dann wären wir vielleicht schon fast ausgestorben, weil wir keine Medikamente gegen Seuchen usw entwickelt hätten.
Und hätten auch nie genug Nahrung für alle.

Vielleicht muß man irgendwann die Erde verlassen um unsere Art zu erhalten. Dann ist die Intelligenz auch sehr nützlich.


----------



## Threshold (1. April 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Was willst du mir damit erklären? Tiere sind unterschiedlich intelligent. So wie es für sie in ihren jeweiligen Lebensräumen erforderlich ist.



Ich will damit sagen, dass die Evolution eine Menge regelt. Ein kurzsichtiger Löwe erbeutet nichts und verhungert.
Eine Gazelle mit einem Rückenleiden kann nicht vor einem Raubtier flüchten und wir gefressen.
Der mensch aber muss nicht mehr jagen, er muss sich nicht mehr gegen eine Säbelzahnkatze wehren. Er geht in den Supermarkt und holt sich sein Steak.
Und deswegen werden eben auch weiterhin Erbkrankheiten übertragen, die sonst mit dem Tod des Individuums verschwunden wären.



RyzA schrieb:


> Klar hat das etwas mit der Arterhaltung zu tun. Wir wären kaum 8 Milliarden Menschen, wenn wir nicht die Intelligenz hätten.
> Dann wären wir vielleicht schon fast ausgestorben, weil wir keine Medikamente gegen Seuchen usw entwickelt hätten.
> Und hätten auch nie genug Nahrung für alle.



Ich sehe die 8 Milliarden nicht positiv. Zur Arterhaltung brauchst du nur dann eine große Anzahl, wenn du auch viele Feinde hast.
Ein Elefant hat nicht viele Feinde. Ergo braucht er auch nicht so viele Individuen.
Bei Mäusen sieht das wieder anders aus. Gibt ja nicht nur Katzen, die Mäuse gerne haben.
Der mesch hat aber keine Feinde in dem Sinne. Er macht gerade das, was letztendlich alle Arten machen, die keine Feinde haben. Dazu muss man sich nur die Kaninchengeschichte in Australien anschauen. Die wurden eingeschleppt, weil die Engländer was jagen wollten. Blöderweise vermehrten sich die Kaninchen so schnell, dass die Jäger nicht hinterher kamen.
Was machte man also? Man holte die natürlichen Feinde der Kaninchen ins Land. Was machten die? Natürlich keine Kaninchen jagen, denn die sind viel zu schnell. Sie haben die deutlich langsameren Beuteltiere gejagt und so -- na ja. Legen wir den Mantel des Schweigens darüber.
Letztendlich geht es um unkontrollierte Vermehrung. Irgendwann hast du so viele Individuen, dass die Ressourcen nicht mehr für alle reichen.
und vor dem Problem steht der mensch letztendlich auch. Es gibt inzwischen zu viele Individuen. 
Man müsste die Anzahl wieder senken, so eine halbe Milliarde menschen wären immer noch viel zu viele, aber ich will nicht kleinlich sein. 



RyzA schrieb:


> Vielleicht muß man irgendwann die Erde verlassen um unsere Art zu erhalten. Dann ist die Intelligenz auch sehr nützlich.



Wenn man die Erde verlassen muss, um die Art zu erhalten, hat man entweder eine Menge falsch gemacht -- siehe Klimawandel -- oder eine Menge richtig gemacht -- siehe Hertzsprung Russell Diagramm.


----------



## RyzA (1. April 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich will damit sagen, dass die Evolution eine Menge regelt. Ein kurzsichtiger Löwe erbeutet nichts und verhungert.
> Eine Gazelle mit einem Rückenleiden kann nicht vor einem Raubtier flüchten und wir gefressen.
> Der mensch aber muss nicht mehr jagen, er muss sich nicht mehr gegen eine Säbelzahnkatze wehren. Er geht in den Supermarkt und holt sich sein Steak.
> Und deswegen werden eben auch weiterhin Erbkrankheiten übertragen, die sonst mit dem Tod des Individuums verschwunden wären.


Ja das ist bei den Tieren (leider) so. Die können sich nicht gegenseitig helfen.
Bei Krankheiten oder Behinderungen können sie sterben.
Aber die Intelligenz des Menschen ist doch eine Folge der Evolution.
Vermutlich als er angefangen hat zu jagen,  Werkzeuge herzustellen, Feuer zu machen und Fleisch zu essen, hat sich das Gehirn weiter entwickelt.
Und eben der Vorteil Hände zu haben. Das Zusammenspiel aus Allen.





> Ich sehe die 8 Milliarden nicht positiv. Zur Arterhaltung brauchst du nur dann eine große Anzahl, wenn du auch viele Feinde hast.
> Ein Elefant hat nicht viele Feinde. Ergo braucht er auch nicht so viele Individuen.
> Bei Mäusen sieht das wieder anders aus. Gibt ja nicht nur Katzen, die Mäuse gerne haben.
> Der mesch hat aber keine Feinde in dem Sinne. Er macht gerade das, was letztendlich alle Arten machen, die keine Feinde haben. Dazu muss man sich nur die Kaninchengeschichte in Australien anschauen. Die wurden eingeschleppt, weil die Engländer was jagen wollten. Blöderweise vermehrten sich die Kaninchen so schnell, dass die Jäger nicht hinterher kamen.
> ...


Ja die große Bevölkerung kann auch ein Nachteil sein. Aber wenn man alles gerecht verteilt kann man auch 8 Milliarden Menschen gut ernähren.
Und auch zusammen was für die Umwelt tun.


----------



## Threshold (1. April 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber die Intelligenz des Menschen ist doch eine Folge der Evolution.



Ist das so? Was war Evolution und was war ein schrecklicher Irrtum?
Fakt ist aber nun mal, dass der mensch als einzige Art auf der Erde weiß, dass das Leben endlich ist und dass er die Probleme erkannt hat und dass er dafür Lösungen hat.
Nur macht er nichts. Das ist wirklich erschreckend.



RyzA schrieb:


> Vermutlich als er angefangen hat zu jagen,  Werkzeuge herzustellen, Feuer zu machen und Fleisch zu essen, hat sich das Gehirn weiter entwickelt.
> Und eben der Vorteil Hände zu haben. Das Zusammenspiel aus Allen.



Ja eben. Der mensch hat das Feuer entdeckt und damit seine Nahrung durch Erhitzen vorverdaut und konnte sie so effektiver nutzen. Dadurch wuchs das Gehirn und eben der Neocortex.
Dadurch war er in der Lage, Werkzeuge zu entwickeln, Waffen zu bauen, sich gegenseitig zu töten, den Planeten in die Luft sprengen, usw.
War das aber das Ziel der Evolution? Letztendlich ist Evolution nichts anderes als Entwicklung und Anpassung. Entweder stirbt sie aus oder überlebt. 
Als die Kontinentalverschiebung die indische gegen die asiatische Platte drückte und damit das Himalaja anhob, trocknete der Nordosten Afrikas aus und eine Primatenart, die bisher super in den Bäumen gelebt hatte, musste nun auf den Boden. Dort lebten aber schon andere und so musste die Primatenart den Arsch hochkriegen und auf zwei Beinen laufen, um überleben zu können.
Der Rest ist Geschichte. 



RyzA schrieb:


> Ja die große Bevölkerung kann auch ein Nachteil sein. Aber wenn man alles gerecht verteilt kann man auch 8 Milliarden Menschen gut ernähren.
> Und auch zusammen was für die Umwelt tun.



Klar kann man 8 Milliarden Menschen ernähren. Man muss das nur besser verteilen.
Aber 8 Milliarden Menschen können nicht den ganzen Tag im Auto fahren oder täglich ein Steak essen. Die Ressourcen sind begrenzt, die nutzbare Fläche endlich.
Du kannst nicht 50% der landwirtschaftlichen Fläche nutzen um Getreide anzubauen, das du in Tiere stopfst um sie dann zu essen oder Getreide anbaust, um es dann in den Tank zu füllen, damit du herumfahren kannst.
Und der Energiebedarf wird immer weiter steigen. Du wirst irgendwann die Erde mit Windrädern zupflanzen müssen um alle mit Energie zu versorgen.
Und komm mir jetzt nicht mit Kernfusion.


----------



## RyzA (1. April 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Klar kann man 8 Milliarden Menschen ernähren. Man muss das nur besser verteilen.
> Aber 8 Milliarden Menschen können nicht den ganzen Tag im Auto fahren oder täglich ein Steak essen. Die Ressourcen sind begrenzt, die nutzbare Fläche endlich.
> Du kannst nicht 50% der landwirtschaftlichen Fläche nutzen um Getreide anzubauen, das du in Tiere stopfst um sie dann zu essen oder Getreide anbaust, um es dann in den Tank zu füllen, damit du herumfahren kannst.
> Und der Energiebedarf wird immer weiter steigen. Du wirst irgendwann die Erde mit Windrädern zupflanzen müssen um alle mit Energie zu versorgen.
> Und komm mir jetzt nicht mit Kernfusion.


Ja es müßte deutlich weniger Fleisch gegessen werden.
Und nochmal "ja" , dass mit dem steigenden  Energiebedarf ist ein Problem.


----------



## Mahoy (1. April 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Mit Intelligent meine ich eben die Fähigkeit die eigene Umwelt zu manipulieren. Das kann ein Delfin nicht.



Aber Ameisen, Biber und sogar erschreckend viele Einzeller können das. Die Luftzusammensetzung, die du atmest, haben grenzwertig dämliche Bakterien geschaffen.
Die Fähigkeit zur Veränderung der Umwelt nach eigene Bedürfnissen ist also vermutlich kein geeigneter (isolierter) Indikator für Intelligenz.



> Es geht um die Arterhaltung. Ein Mensch muss nicht fliegen können um die Art zu erhalten. Er muss auch nicht so gut riechen können wie Hunde oder so gut sehen können wie Raubvögel oder so gut schwimmen können wie Haie.



Aus dem gleichen Grund muss ein Delfin allerdings auch nicht seine Umwelt verändern, denn er ist ja bereits perfekt auf diese angepasst.
Wie intelligent Delfine sind, könnte man erst dann beurteilen, wenn sie überhaupt erst genötigt wären, ihre Umwelt an sich anzupassen.

Intelligenz jedoch ist die Fähigkeit, abstrakte Probleme zu lösen und zielführend zu handeln. Grundsätzlich ist es kein Zeichen fehlender Intelligenz, wenn man keine Probleme löst, die man nicht hat. Eher im Gegenteil.


----------



## compisucher (1. April 2020)

Bin mir nicht sicher, mit wem potentielle ETs bei einer Begegnung der III. Art auf der Erde kommunizieren würden...
Nur die Umweltmanipulation und nur technischer Fortschritt alleine ist für mich auch nur ein Teilaspekt einer Intelligenzdefinition.
Wir wissen in der Tat nicht, was in Walgesängen an Informationen transportiert werden, evtl. jahrtausend alte Gesänge der Weltliteratur auf walisch?
Und wir haben keinen Schimmer, was Schwarmintelligenzen (Ameisen u. dgl.) kollektiv denken.


----------



## Adi1 (1. April 2020)

compisucher schrieb:


> Bin mir nicht sicher, mit wem potentielle ETs bei einer Begegnung der III. Art auf der Erde kommunizieren würden...



Die würden wahrscheinlich gar nicht erst anfangen mit uns zu kommunizieren,
warum auch?

Wenn sie kommen würden,
dann wären sie uns völlig technologisch überlegen.

Die Frage ist jetzt:
Warum sollte sich solch eine Zivilisation auf den Weg machen,
um einen anderen Planeten zu finden?
Als Langeweile sicherlich nicht.

Meistens ziehen dann die "Entdeckten" den Kürzeren. 

@ Treshold

Klar, wir gehen von unserer Erkenntnis aus,
also das,
was wir wissentschaftlich belegen können.

Aber wie gesagt, wir kennen nur sehr wenig ...


----------



## Threshold (1. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Aber Ameisen, Biber und sogar erschreckend viele Einzeller können das. Die Luftzusammensetzung, die du atmest, haben grenzwertig dämliche Bakterien geschaffen.
> Die Fähigkeit zur Veränderung der Umwelt nach eigene Bedürfnissen ist also vermutlich kein geeigneter (isolierter) Indikator für Intelligenz.



Die Bakterien, die Sauerstoff produzierten, um Zucker herzustellen, hatten aber keine Ahnung davon, dass diese Fähigkeit das bisherige Leben auf der Erde auslöscht. Das ist eben der Unterschied zum Menschen. Der mensch passt die Erde seinen Bedürfnissen an, weiß aber, dass das ihm selbst schadet, macht es aber trotzdem.
Das könnte man sogar als dumm bezeichnen. 
Fragwürdig ist es aber allemal.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Aus dem gleichen Grund muss ein Delfin allerdings auch nicht seine Umwelt verändern, denn er ist ja bereits perfekt auf diese angepasst.
> Wie intelligent Delfine sind, könnte man erst dann beurteilen, wenn sie überhaupt erst genötigt wären, ihre Umwelt an sich anzupassen.



Ein Delfin käme aber nie auf die Idee eine Technologie zu entwickeln, damit er aufm Land überleben kann.
Immerhin kamen seine Vorfahren ja vom Land und gingen wieder ins Meer.
Der mensch hat aber sogar eine Technologie entwickelt, mit der er den Planeten verlassen kann.



compisucher schrieb:


> Bin mir nicht sicher, mit wem potentielle ETs bei einer Begegnung der III. Art auf der Erde kommunizieren würden...



solange es keine Buckelwale sind. 
Wobei ich schon annehmen würde, dass die Aliens mit den Lebewesen kommunizieren wollen, die nachts ihren Planeten beleuchten.
Denn die Aliens würden echt gerne wissen, welche Energieerzeugung wir so besitzen, um die dann so verschwenderisch zu benutzen, damit wir nachts den Planeten beleuchten können.  



compisucher schrieb:


> Nur die Umweltmanipulation und nur technischer Fortschritt alleine ist für mich auch nur ein Teilaspekt einer Intelligenzdefinition.
> Wir wissen in der Tat nicht, was in Walgesängen an Informationen transportiert werden, evtl. jahrtausend alte Gesänge der Weltliteratur auf walisch?
> Und wir haben keinen Schimmer, was Schwarmintelligenzen (Ameisen u. dgl.) kollektiv denken.



Ameisen denken nicht. Sie werden von Pheromonen gesteuert. Das würde ich Instinkt nennen. 
Instinkt gibt es beim Menschen auch. Auch über Pheromone. So findet ein Mann seine Schwester sexuell nicht anziehend, andere Frauen aber schon.

Umweltmanipulation ist ja nicht alles. Es ist aber eben ein Teil, der sichtbar ist. Ein Löwe käme nie auf die Idee, einen Kühlschrank zu bauen, damit er seine Gazellen darin lagern kann, um nicht täglich jagen gehen zu müssen.


----------



## Mahoy (1. April 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Bakterien, die Sauerstoff produzierten, um Zucker herzustellen, hatten aber keine Ahnung davon, dass diese Fähigkeit das bisherige Leben auf der Erde auslöscht. Das ist eben der Unterschied zum Menschen.



Eben nicht. Auch der Mensch braucht ewig um zu begreifen, dass seine Fähigkeiten und deren Anwendung das bisherige Leben auf der Erde auslöschen.  



> Ein Delfin käme aber nie auf die Idee eine Technologie zu entwickeln, damit er aufm Land überleben kann.



Warum sollt er auch? Es gibt auf dem Land nichts, was für ihn von Interesse wäre.



> Der mensch hat aber sogar eine Technologie entwickelt, mit der er den Planeten verlassen kann.



Aus Notwendigkeit. Die bestand allerdings nicht zwingend darin, den Planeten zu verlassen bzw. den Mond zu betreten, sondern in einer stark aufgeblähten Form von Imponiergehabe, um die Position der eigenen Sippe zu stärken, damit diese bevorzugten Zugriff auf Ressourcen bekommt, um den eigenen Nachwuchs aufzuziehen.



> Wobei ich schon annehmen würde, dass die Aliens mit den Lebewesen kommunizieren wollen, die nachts ihren Planeten beleuchten.



Du meinst, wenn du nachts im Wald bist, redest du mit Glühwürmchen und fluoreszierenden Pilzen statt mit dem Förster?  



> Ameisen denken nicht. Sie werden von Pheromonen gesteuert. Das würde ich Instinkt nennen.



Ameisen *kommunizieren* mittels Pheromonen. Die Reaktion der einzelnen Ameise auf Ansprache mag etwas absoluter sein als bei unserer verbalen Kommunikation, aber es gibt trotzdem einen Sender, der detaillierte, präzise und komplexe Informationen vermittelt.

Und über Jahrmillionen verfeinerte Techniken für Architektur, Anbau, Viehzucht und Diplomatie haben nichts mit Pheromonen und auch nicht komplett mit Instinkt zu tun, da es nur teilweise vererbte Fähigkeiten sind. Schaue dir mal eine frisch geschlüpfte Ameise an: Die weiß zwar instinktiv, wie man ein Stück Holz hebt, aber wie man da effektiv macht und wo man es mit zig anderen Stücken genau hinlegen muss, damit ein wetterfester, klimatisierter Bau entsteht, lernt sie, in dem sie dem Vorbild früher geschlüpften Ameisen und dem ständig kommunizierten Bauplan folgt.



> So findet ein Mann seine Schwester sexuell nicht anziehend, andere Frauen aber schon.



Das hat nichts mit Pheromonen zu tun, sondern mit sozialen Konventionen. Bei Unkenntnis oder Desinteresse am Verwandtschaftsverhältnis sind auch menschliche Geschwister schneller zusammen in der Kiste, als man "Inzest" buchstabieren kann. Und zwar dann, wenn sie sich - im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes - gut riechen können; wobei das aber beim Menschen (als Augentier) nur einen Teil der gegenseitigen sexuellen Attraktion ausmacht.



> Ein Löwe käme nie auf die Idee, einen Kühlschrank zu bauen, damit er seine Gazellen darin lagern kann, um nicht täglich jagen gehen zu müssen.



Eine Löwe muss keinen Kühlschrank bauen, wenn er keine Lust hat, täglich jagen zu gehen. Er schickt sowieso seine Frauen los. Der Gipfel der Evolution!


----------



## RyzA (1. April 2020)

compisucher schrieb:


> Und wir haben keinen Schimmer, was Schwarmintelligenzen (Ameisen u. dgl.) kollektiv denken.


Sogenannten Schwarmintelligenzen wie Insektenstaaten denken ja nicht wirklich zusammen.
Das meiste was die machen dürfte genetisch festgelegt sein.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Und über Jahrmillionen verfeinerte Techniken für Architektur, Anbau, Viehzucht und Diplomatie haben nichts mit Pheromonen und auch nicht komplett mit Instinkt zu tun, da es nur teilweise vererbte Fähigkeiten sind. Schaue dir mal eine frisch geschlüpfte Ameise an: Die weiß zwar instinktiv, wie man ein Stück Holz hebt, aber wie man da effektiv macht und wo man es mit zig anderen Stücken genau hinlegen muss, damit ein wetterfester, klimatisierter Bau entsteht, lernt sie, in dem sie dem Vorbild früher geschlüpften Ameisen und dem ständig kommunizierten Bauplan folgt.


Ich glaube nicht das sie ihr Verhalten lernen und bei anderen abgucken. Ich denke das wird schon  genetisch festgelegt sein.


----------



## compisucher (1. April 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Sogenannten Schwarmintelligenzen wie Insektenstaaten denken ja nicht wirklich zusammen.
> Das meiste was die machen dürfte genetisch festgelegt sein.



Weisst du es?
Ich nicht.

Ich weiss aber, schlichtweg weil ich es im Spektrum der Wissenschaft gelesen habe, 
dass die hundsgewöhnliche Waldameise aus um die 50 Pheromonkombinationen (ähnlich wie bei Lotto ) mehrere Milliarden Informationskombinationen abgeben kann und dies aus ständig macht.
Irgend ein zitierter Wissenschaftler hat dann nach so grob einer 1/4 Mrd. erfasster Daten schlichtweg aufgehört zu zählen und sich nur bei der Analyse der ersten 10000 oder so gewundert, dass ganz klar erkennbar war, dass jede Informationsabgabe etwas anderes bedeutet hat.
Du und ich haben so ca. 5000 Wörter im alltäglichen Sprachschatz...

Die einzelne Ameise mag nicht besonders helle sein= Zustimmung.
Aber jede Ameise kann meinethalben als Schwarmintelligenz so eine Art 0 und 1 Wert im System darstellen - whatever.

So ein großer Waldameisenhaufen kann bis zu 1Mio. Tiere enthalten.
Im Schnitt im intakten Wald sind die Haufen grob 50 m auseinander.
Jetzt nimmst du den Binger wald mit 7000 ha im Hunsrück und zählst mal alle 0 und 1 zusammen.

Relativ schnell wirst du feststellen, dass dort in ca. alle Rechenleistung von Deutschland vorhanden ist.
Dein und mein PC sind Schrott im Vergleich zu der möglichen Rechenleistung - und wissen wir es?

Sofern die Ameisen zusammenarbeiten...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. April 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wir haben aber das Planetensystem und da gibt es außerhalb der Erde kein Leben.
> Egal ob Venus, Mars oder sonst wo.



Also ich hab diese Wohnung. Und da gibt es keine Goldbarren. Egal ob Wohnzimmer, Schlafzimmer oder sonst wo.
Logische Schlussfolgerung?
Manche "Argumente" sind so blöd, dass man sie weder als solche bezeichnen noch führen sollte. Dazu zählen definitiv alle, die sich an statistischen Aussagen mit der Basis N=1 versuchen.



> Und wir suchen ja Leben, mit denen wir reden können.



Ich weiß nicht, was Mr.-ich-kann-keine-2-Beiträge-beim-Thema-bleiben auf dem Weg zur 100k gerade macht. Aber "wir" im Sinne von "ich und zahlreiche andere Forumsmitglieder, in deren Diskussion ich mich eingeklingt habe" diskutieren darüber, unter welchen Bedingungen es irgend eine Form von Leben geben könnte.



> du musst von der Erde als Durchschnitt ausgehen



Warum? Weil du das sagst oder wäre dass dann selbst dir zuviel Egozentrismus?



> Die Erde ist der kosmische Durchschnitt



(ich deute das als "nein")



> Das Leben ist auf der Erde explodiert, als es freien Sauerstoff gab.



Nö, eigentlich nicht. Je nachdem, welche "Explosion" des Lebens du meinst, kam die entweder mehrere 100 Millionen Jahre früher oder später. Sauerstoff war ein giftiges Abfallprodukt frühen Lebens und es hat sogar ziemlich lange gedauert, bis sich eine neue Linie herausgebildet hat, die damit etwas anfangen konnte. Und das, obwohl gebundener Sauerstoff von Anfang an eine große Bedeutung in der Biochemie des unter irdischen Bedingungen entstandenen Lebens spielte, woraus sich also nicht einmal Aussagen über andere Bedingungen ableiten lassen.




Threshold schrieb:


> Und erst seit 300.000 Jahren oder so, gibt es den Homo Sapiens. Also *deutlich mehr als *4,5 Milliarden Jahre bis zu einer intelligenten Spezies.



Fixed it for you. 



> Auf einer Wasserwelt wird es kein intelligentes Leben in der form geben, wie wir es kennen.



Auf einer Wasserwelt wird es verdammt weniges "in der Form geben, wie wir sie kennen", weil es nun einmal eine Welt mit anderen Bedingungen ist, die zu anderen Formen führen dürften. Das gilt auch noch für dröfltausend andere Welten, die alle nicht "Erde 2.0" sind.



> Und Finger braucht intelligentes Leben ebenfalls.



Relativ. Ja: Eine technische Zivilisation braucht Manipulationsorgane. Aber wie Papageien und Kraken beweisen, müssen das keine Finger sein. Und das Intelligenz zwingend mit Technologisierung einhergeht, ist auch eine sehr gewagte These. Selbst der Mensch hat seine geistigen Fähigkeiten fast vollständig über einen Zeitraum fast ohne Technik entfaltet und es gibt unzählige reale Beispiele, in denen Intelligenz einen evolutionären Vorteil verschafft.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Intelligenz jedoch ist die Fähigkeit, abstrakte Probleme zu lösen und zielführend zu handeln. Grundsätzlich ist es kein Zeichen fehlender Intelligenz, wenn man keine Probleme löst, die man nicht hat. Eher im Gegenteil.



"Intelligenz" ist sowieso ein wachsweicher Begriff. Aber wenn ich Spezies nach dem Grad der ihnen gemeinhin zugeschriebenen Intelligenz sortiere und Gemeinsamkeiten im Verhalten suche, dann würde ich das umdrehen: Mit "Intelligenz" korreliert nicht die Fähigkeit, Probleme zu lösen, sondern sie bei anderen zu verursachen. Je "intelligenter" eine Art ist, desto mehr Verhaltensweisen aus folgender Liste konnten nachgewiesen werden:
Krieg
Vergewaltigung
Mord
Täuschung
Diebstahl




Threshold schrieb:


> Ein Delfin käme aber nie auf die Idee eine Technologie zu entwickeln, damit er aufm Land überleben kann.
> Immerhin kamen seine Vorfahren ja vom Land und gingen wieder ins Meer.
> Der mensch hat aber sogar eine Technologie entwickelt, mit der er den Planeten verlassen kann.



Stimmt. Was auch stimmt:
Der Delfin ahlt sich gerade vor einem Karibikstrand in der Sonne.
Ich sitzte eingepfercht in einer Scheißstadt.
Wer von beiden ist jetzt intelligenter?


----------



## RyzA (2. April 2020)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ich weiss aber, schlichtweg weil ich es im Spektrum der Wissenschaft gelesen habe,
> dass die hundsgewöhnliche Waldameise aus um die 50 Pheromonkombinationen (ähnlich wie bei Lotto ) mehrere Milliarden Informationskombinationen abgeben kann und dies aus ständig macht.
> Irgend ein zitierter Wissenschaftler hat dann nach so grob einer 1/4 Mrd. erfasster Daten schlichtweg aufgehört zu zählen und sich nur bei der Analyse der ersten 10000 oder so gewundert, dass ganz klar erkennbar war, dass jede Informationsabgabe etwas anderes bedeutet hat.
> Du und ich haben so ca. 5000 Wörter im alltäglichen Sprachschatz...
> ...


Naja, vielleicht sehen nur wir da ein System drin und die nicht. Zumindest nicht bewußt.
Ich finde die kleinen Tierchen faszinierend ohne Frage. Aber das sie auch nur annähernd denken, auch als Kollektiv, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.

Aber wer weiß... genau genommen sind ja neuronale Netze auch nur als Kollektiv intelligent.
Ein einzelnes Neuron ist nicht intelligent. Aber wenn es mit anderen Nervenzellen intelligent verschaltet wird dann schon.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Intelligenz" ist sowieso ein wachsweicher Begriff. Aber wenn ich Spezies nach dem Grad der ihnen gemeinhin zugeschriebenen Intelligenz sortiere und Gemeinsamkeiten im Verhalten suche, dann würde ich das umdrehen: Mit "Intelligenz" korreliert nicht die Fähigkeit, Probleme zu lösen, sondern sie bei anderen zu verursachen. Je "intelligenter" eine Art ist, desto mehr Verhaltensweisen aus folgender Liste konnten nachgewiesen werden:
> *Krieg
> Vergewaltigung
> Mord
> ...


Solche Merkmale finde ich nicht gerade intelligent.


----------



## Threshold (2. April 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Warum? Weil du das sagst oder wäre dass dann selbst dir zuviel Egozentrismus?



Nö, weil ich davon ausgehe, dass wenn der Mensch in den Weites des Alls nach intelligentem Leben sucht, es ein solches Leben sein wird, mit dem er Kontakt aufnehmen kann.
Es nützt nichts, wenn es Leben gäbe, das wir aber nicht als Leben als solches identifizieren könnten. Mit derartigem Leben könnten wir keine Kommunikation aufbauen.


----------



## Mahoy (2. April 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das sie ihr Verhalten lernen und bei anderen abgucken. Ich denke das wird schon  genetisch festgelegt sein.



Glauben ist nicht wissen. 
Aber die fehlerhafte Annahme, das komplette Wissen der Ameisen wäre vererbt, hat sich über lange Zeit fest gesetzt und wurde erst in den letzten Jahrzehnten widerlegt, und zwar logischerweise mit der Hilfe von Technik. Sagt ja keiner, das wir Menschen dumm wären, nur weil andere Arten (ggf. in anderer Art und Weise) auch schlau sind.

In diesem Fall standen Geräte für dauerhafte Aufzeichnungen und die computergestützte Verfolgung einzelner Tiere zur Verfügung, was in so einem Gewimmel nicht gerade einfach ist. Und das Ergebnis: 

1.) Ja, junge Ameisen bekommen ein paar grundlegende Baupläne genetisch mit. Sie wissen von Geburt an, wie man einen simplen Unterschlupf baut und müssen sich das nicht, wie beispielsweise Menschenkinder, erschließen. Aber wie man ein komplexes Gebäude im Team errichtet, lernen sie und werden besser darin. Und zwar rasend schnell - vermutlich, weil sie nicht von privaten Überlegungen, Unterhaltung und dem jeweils anderen Geschlecht abgelenkt werden. 

2.) Wird ein Ameisenvolk ausgerottet - Definition dafür ist der Tod aller fortpflanzungsfähigen Angehörigen - finden die überlebenden Arbeiterinnen häufig Anschluss bei anderen Ameisenvölkern (Manchmal sogar bei anderen Ameisenarten!) und siehe da - plötzlich wendet das neue Volk Techniken an, die vorher für das ausgestorbene Volk exklusiv waren. Und da unfruchtbare Arbeiterinnen kein genetisches Material weitergeben können, müssen sie das Wissen kommuniziert haben. Und zwar durch Vorbildfunktion, wie auch beobachtet wurde. Zudem wurde dokumentiert, dass Ameisenvölker das Wissen gesunder anderer Völker übernehmen, ja sogar gezielt "Industriespionage" betreiben.

3.) Ameisenvölker entwickeln neue Technologien, verfeinern bestehende und geben diese an zukünftige Generationen weiter. Die "kreative" Tätigkeit wird jedoch ebenfalls von Arbeiterinnen bewerkstelligt, denn die sind die "Macher". Wie sollten diese eine genetische Information an fortflanzungsfähige Exemplare weitergeben, damit diese die dann an zukünftige Generationen vererben?

Nein, Ameisen verstehen, planen und lernen.
Und selbst die Vorstellung der Schwarmintelligenz ist am bröckeln, seit festgestellt wurde, dass sogar von jedem Volk isolierte Ameisen (auch einzelne) bis zum Rest ihres biologischen Lebens wunderbar zurecht kommen, wenn die Umgebung ein Überleben ermöglicht und es keine Feinde gibt, derer man sich nur als Volk erwehren kann.

Das hängt dann von der bzw. den isolierten Ameisen ab, die nämlich keineswegs gleich sind (Polymorphismus).
Es gibt immer Exemplare, die älter, stärker und/oder auch klüger sind als ihre direkten Art- und Volksgenossen und häufiger die Initiative ergreifen. Alles, was im Ameisenhaufen geschieht, wird weder von der Königin gesteuert (am allerwenigsten von dieser) noch von einer Schwarmintelligenz, sondern ist eher projekt- und teambasiert: Einzelne Ameisen erkennen ein Problem oder eine Möglichkeit und "werben" um Artgenossen, die ihnen dabei helfen. Wenn das ganze Volk an einer Aufgabe arbeitet, ist dies das Ergebnis der größtmöglichen Teambildung und kommt normalerweise bei Bedrohung des ganzen Volkes zum Tragen; dann gibt es weiten landesweiten Alarm und alles andere bleibt stehen und liegen. - Kommt dieses Verhalten vielleicht jemandem bekannt vor?


----------



## RyzA (2. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> 3.) Ameisenvölker entwickeln neue Technologien, verfeinern bestehende und geben diese an zukünftige Generationen weiter. Die "kreative" Tätigkeit wird jedoch ebenfalls von Arbeiterinnen bewerkstelligt, denn die sind die "Macher". Wie sollten diese eine genetische Information an fortflanzungsfähige Exemplare weitergeben, damit diese die dann an zukünftige Generationen vererben?


Wenn dann nur durch die Königin und männliche Ameisen (werden die auch Drohnen genannt, wie bei Bienen?).



> Und selbst die Vorstellung der Schwarmintelligenz ist am bröckeln, seit festgestellt wurde, dass sogar von jedem Volk isolierte Ameisen (auch einzelne) bis zum Rest ihres biologischen Lebens wunderbar zurecht kommen, wenn die Umgebung ein Überleben ermöglicht und es keine Feinde gibt, derer man sich nur als Volk erwehren kann.


Ich bin bisher immer davon ausgegangen das einzelne Ameisen nicht überlebensfähig sind. Interessant!



> Wenn das ganze Volk an einer Aufgabe arbeitet, ist dies das Ergebnis der größtmöglichen Teambildung und kommt normalerweise bei Bedrohung des ganzen Volkes zum Tragen; dann gibt es weiten landesweiten Alarm und alles andere bleibt stehen und liegen. - Kommt dieses Verhalten vielleicht jemandem bekannt vor?


Ja das erlebt unser Sozialstaat auch gerade.


----------



## Threshold (2. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Nein, Ameisen verstehen, planen und lernen.
> Und selbst die Vorstellung der Schwarmintelligenz ist am bröckeln, seit festgestellt wurde, dass sogar von jedem Volk isolierte Ameisen (auch einzelne) bis zum Rest ihres biologischen Lebens wunderbar zurecht kommen, wenn die Umgebung ein Überleben ermöglicht und es keine Feinde gibt, derer man sich nur als Volk erwehren kann.



Wenn Ameisen ein Radioteleskop bauen und die Galaxie nach intelligentem Leben absuchen, sag bescheid.


----------



## RyzA (2. April 2020)

Schade das Seti@home beendet wurde: Nach 20 Jahren: SETI@home stellt die verteilte Arbeit ein | heise online (zumindest für die Suche nach Ausserirdischen, es wird ja jetzt teilweise anders genutzt)

Aber das schließt Ausserirdische ja trotzdem nicht aus. Bei den gigantischen Entfernungen können Signale auch noch deutlich länger unterwegs sein.


----------



## Mahoy (2. April 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn dann nur durch die Königin und männliche Ameisen (werden die auch Drohnen genannt, wie bei Bienen?).



Ja, die heißen auch Drohnen. Ich meine mich erinnern zu können, das Ameisen eigentlich Wespen, die vor Jahrmillionen ihre Flugfähigkeit eingebüßt haben.

Die fortpflanzungsfähigen Weibchen sind dann sozusagen Prinzessinnen und müssen nach dem Brautflug bei den meisten Arten eigene Kolonien gründen. Es gibt aber ein paar Arten, bei denen in einer Kolonie mehrere Weibchen Eier legen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn Ameisen ein Radioteleskop bauen und die Galaxie nach intelligentem Leben absuchen, sag bescheid.



Machen sie doch! Aber deren Nachrichtendienst arbeitet dermaßen gut, dass sie es bisher geheimhalten konnten.  

Ich habe auch nur durch Zufall davon erfahren und hoffentlich ... Hm, was kribbelt denn da ... AARRGGGhhhh ... *röchel*


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. April 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Solche Merkmale finde ich nicht gerade intelligent.



"finden" ist subjektiv. Deswegen der naturwissenschaftliche Ansatz um herauszufinden, was "intelligent" eigentlich sein sollen. Mein bisheriges Fazit: Die Zuschreibung von "Intelligenz" zu einer Art korreliert mit der Häufigkeit, mit der die oben genannten Faktoren auftreten. Und praktisch nur mit denen. Es gibt genug Tiere, die mit einem Stock in Löchern rumstochern können (gefühlt alle mit passenden Greiforgangen), aber als am "intelligensten" werden die bezeichnet, die die den gleichen Stock auch gezielt ins Auge von Artgenossen rammen.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Ja, die heißen auch Drohnen. Ich meine mich erinnern zu können, das Ameisen eigentlich Wespen, die vor Jahrmillionen ihre Flugfähigkeit eingebüßt haben.



Es sind beide Hymnopteren und die gemeinsem Vorfahren werden auch als Wespen gezählt, aber heutige Wespen (zumindest die meisten/die, an die der Laie denkt - es gibt verdammt vieles, was auch "Wespe" heißt) sind wesentlich enger mit den Bienen als den Ameisen bekannt. Letztere können übrigens prinzipiell fliegen, aber halt nur die für die Verbreitung auserkorenen Exemplare. Von Bienen & Co kann man sie gut an dem langen Segment zwischen Hinterleib und Thorax unterscheiden (das morphologisch komplett zum Hinterleib gehört). Bienen dagegen haben nur eine Einschnürung zwischen den beiden Teilen. (Also müsste das, was als menschliches Schönheitsideal angestrebt wird, eigentlich "Ameisentaillie" halten, denn eine echt Wespentaillie wäre nur ein ganz kurze, 1-2 cm hohe Verjüngung mit breit ausladendem Ober- und Unterteil, die dann bei uns Schwabbelsäcken ohen Exoskelett sogar aufeinander aufliegen würden. Einen länglichen, schlanken Bereich haben nur Ameisen.)


P.S.: Thx für die Ausführungen zum Lernverhalten. Da hab ich echt mal wieder was komplett neues gelernt.


----------



## RyzA (3. April 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "finden" ist subjektiv. Deswegen der naturwissenschaftliche Ansatz um herauszufinden, was "intelligent" eigentlich sein sollen. Mein bisheriges Fazit: Die Zuschreibung von "Intelligenz" zu einer Art korreliert mit der Häufigkeit, mit der die oben genannten Faktoren auftreten. Und praktisch nur mit denen. Es gibt genug Tiere, die mit einem Stock in Löchern rumstochern können (gefühlt alle mit passenden Greiforgangen), aber als am "intelligensten" werden die bezeichnet, die die den gleichen Stock auch gezielt ins Auge von Artgenossen rammen.


Und warum sind viele hochintelligente Menschen dann Pazifisten?

Stephen Hawking z.B. hatte immer wieder apelliert, dass die Spezies Mensch, seine Agressionen in der Griff bekommen muß.


----------



## Threshold (3. April 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und warum sind viele hochintelligente Menschen dann Pazifisten?



Ein einzelner mensch ist ja auch intelligent, aber wenn der Mensch erst mal in Gruppen auftritt -- räusper Pegida und Co. -- wars das mit der Intelligenz.


----------



## Mahoy (3. April 2020)

Immerhin, damit wäre zumindest die Existenz von Schwarmidiotie nachweisbar.


----------



## RyzA (3. April 2020)

Abenteurer und Aktivist Ruediger Nehberg mit 84 Jahren gestorben | GMX

R.I.P.  Er war vielleicht kein Naturwissenschaftler, aber ein Mensch der wußte wie man in der Natur überlebt.
Außerdem hat er sich für Menschenrechte eingesetzt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. April 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und warum sind viele hochintelligente Menschen dann Pazifisten?



Ist das so? Nichts gegen Hawking, aber ist er einer von vielen? Oder gibt es viel mehr intelligente Menschen, die alles andere als friedlich und rücksichtsvoll sind? Es gibt auf alle sehr, sehr, sehr, sehr viel mehr Menschen dieser Sorte, die erfolgreich sind und dafür durchaus komplexe Strategien anwenden. Diverse Konstrukte der Finanz- und Rüstungsbranche mögen nicht ganz an die Weiterentwicklung der allgemeinen Relativitätstheorie heranreichen, aber wenn man sich die teilweise peinlichen Erklärungsversuche in diversen Feullitons angeguckt hat, dann scheinen die zumindest für die selbsternannte Durchschnittsintellektualität schon zu hoch zu sein.


----------



## RyzA (3. April 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ist das so? Nichts gegen Hawking, aber ist er einer von vielen? Oder gibt es viel mehr intelligente Menschen, die alles andere als friedlich und rücksichtsvoll sind? Es gibt auf alle sehr, sehr, sehr, sehr viel mehr Menschen dieser Sorte, die erfolgreich sind und dafür durchaus komplexe Strategien anwenden.


Strategien sind ja nicht per se schlecht. Es gibt produktive bzw konstruktive und destruktive.

Das ist eben auch eine Eigenschaft des Menschen er kann erschaffen und leider auch viel zerstören.


----------



## Mahoy (3. April 2020)

Hochintelligente Menschen können zwar Massenvernichtungswaffen entwickeln und das mit zahlreichen Argumenten rechtfertigen, die bei näherer Betrachtung recht hohl klingen, aber für deren Einsatz braucht man dann doch wieder tumbe Idioten. Daher ...


----------



## RyzA (3. April 2020)

Fast jeder kann im Leben entscheiden welchen Weg er einschlägt. Den normalen Weg mit ehrlicher Arbeit Geld zu verdienen oder den kriminellen.
Wobei ich das bei Kleinkriminellen, aus der Not heraus, schon eher nachvollziehen kann, warum sie kriminell werden, es kommt ja auch drauf an wo sie aufwachsen.
Aber Menschen die für Geld alles tun und ihnen die Partei/Seite auch egal ist, haben für mich keine Prinzipien und einen schlechten Charakter. Z.b Söldner.
Welche ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken bereit sind, andere Menschen um die Ecke zu bringen, wenn nur das Geld stimmt.


----------



## Mahoy (3. April 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber Menschen die für Geld alles tun und ihnen die Partei/Seite auch egal ist, haben für mich keine Prinzipien und einen schlechten Charakter. Z.b Söldner.



Ich kenne eine Handvoll Leute, die als Söldner gearbeitet haben und würde sagen, dass es auch da solche und solche gibt. Es nimmt nicht jeder jeden Job an und es ist nicht jeder bereit, im jeweiligen Job alles zu machen. Von der Qualifikation und dem persönlichen Werdegang ganz zu schweigen.

Man sollte auch nicht vergessen, dass "Söldner" keine geschützte Berufsbezeichnung ist und von käuflichen Killern bis hin zu Sicherheitspersonal reicht, welches in gefährlichen Ecken arbeitet, in denen der freundliche Wachschutz von nebenan und selbst viele Personenschützer eher nicht tätig werden würden.

Während meiner Aufenthalte im Ausland war uns robuster Selbstschutz quasi verboten, ich und meine Kollegen durften auch in den gefährlichsten Ecken keine Waffen tragen, selbst wenn das rechtlich einwandfrei und praktisch machbar gewesen wäre. Der Schutz wurde entweder durch den "Gastgeber" oder eben durch Personen sichergestellt, die man als Söldner bezeichnen würde. Und das waren, soweit ich das beurteilen konnte, keine Rambo-Typen mit nervösem Zeigefinger und zu viel Testosteron, sondern Fachleute. Wenn man zwischendurch Gelegenheit zum Smalltalk hatte, kamen die als ziemlich geerdete Typen rüber, die - abgesehen davon, dass sie jederzeit getötet werden könnten - einen überraschend konservativen Karriere- und Ruhestandsplan hatten. Ich habe dann oft darüber nachgedacht, dass es nur ein paar Wendepunkte in meinen Leben gab, die verhindert haben, dass ich diesen Weg einschlage.

Aber egal, auf jeden Fall gibt es eine Unterschied zwischen Leuten, die sich beispielsweise vom IS anwerben lassen (Wobei es sogar dort Menschen geben soll, die das aus wirtschaftlicher Not tun ...) und Leute, die am Arsch der Welt dafür sorgen, dass andere halbwegs sicher arbeiten können (Wobei es wiederum auch dort welche geben mag, die auch mit anderen Jobs keine ethischen Bedenken hätten ...).

Die Welt ist eben nicht schwarz und weiß, aber eines meine ich mit ziemlicher Sicherheit sagen zu können: Obwohl Söldner sicherlich keine Akademiker (bzw. Material für solche), Schöngeister und schon gar keine Pazifisten sind, würde ich nicht sagen, das es dort eine überdurchschnittlliche Lust an Gewalt gibt. Das wäre für eine Professionalisierung auch eher hinderlich.

Den Idiot von nebenan, der einem aus nichtigem Anlass oder aus ideologischer Verbohrtheit den Schädel einschlägt, würde ich für bedenklicher halten. Ganz davon zu schweigen, dass auch hochintelligente Menschen schlecht sozialisiert sein und/oder ein erschreckendes Aggressionspotential mit sich herumschleppen - die prügeln sich dann zwar nicht auf der Straße, schlagen aber zu Hause Frau und Kind.
Und mit tödlichem Ausgang austicken können ohnehin dumme und intelligente Menschen gleichermaßen.


----------



## RyzA (3. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich kenne eine Handvoll Leute, die als Söldner gearbeitet haben und würde sagen, dass es auch da solche und solche gibt. Es nimmt nicht jeder jeden Job an und es ist nicht jeder bereit, im jeweiligen Job alles zu machen. Von der Qualifikation und dem persönlichen Werdegang ganz zu schweigen.


Das mag sein. Es gibt aber Menschen die für die richtige Summe Geld fast alles tun.

Als ich damals bei der Bundeswehr war, hat man mich gefragt, ob ich mich nicht verpflichten will. Mit Geld gelockt. Das habe ich abgelehnt. Weil ich die Befürchtung hatte ins Ausland geschickt zu werden.
3 Jahre danach gab es  den Kosovo Krieg.
Aber anderen Kameraden war primär das Geld wichtiger.
Und manche deutsche Soldaten sind von ihren Auslandseinsätzen schwer traumatisiert, als Krüppel oder im Leichensack wieder nach Hause gekommen.

Unsere Landesgrenzen würde ich aber ohne zu zögern verteidigen. 

Naja, das ist jetzt wohl alles Off-Topic.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. April 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Strategien sind ja nicht per se schlecht. Es gibt produktive bzw konstruktive und destruktive.



Und beide erfordern ein gewisses Maß an Hirn. Wenn ich mir aber angucke, welche von beiden die Menschheit häufiger belohnt, dann kann ich deine Behauptung nicht teilen, dass bevorzugt friedfertige Menschen als "intelligent" bezeichnet werden. Ganz im Gegenteil.


----------



## RyzA (4. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pgDAAnPAJVs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



hier auch noch ein cooles Video





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iWKFPTgkpXo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vbG_QU7j7nk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Adi1 (7. April 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Das sind aber schon sehr weit fortgeschrittene Amateurastronomen,

Einsteiger fangen idR. etwas kleiner an.


----------



## RyzA (8. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t8XjsI1A7CE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Adi1 (14. April 2020)

Sehr interessant:

Gewaltige Sternexplosion: Rekord-Supernova gesichtet - ZDFheute


----------



## RyzA (15. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wz6f103_kcg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Adi1 (24. April 2020)

Auch wenn die Coronakrise jetzt momentan alles überschattet 

Einen Grund zum Feiern gibt es doch:

Sternexplosionen, Exoplaneten, Schwarze Loecher: Weltraumteleskop Hubble wird 30 | heise online

Happy Birthday


----------



## Threshold (24. April 2020)

Das Ding ist doch Fake.


----------



## Adi1 (24. April 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Ding ist doch Fake.



Echt wirklich?


----------



## RyzA (25. April 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Einen Grund zum Feiern gibt es doch:
> 
> Sternexplosionen, Exoplaneten, Schwarze Loecher: Weltraumteleskop Hubble wird 30 | heise online
> 
> Happy Birthday


30 Jahre ist es schon? Krass!

Ich erfreue mich immer wieder über die schönen Bilder welche damit gemacht werden.

(wobei mir bewußt ist, dass die visuell aufpoliert werden)


----------



## Adi1 (25. April 2020)

"Aufpoliert" wird bei diesen Aufnahmen gar nichts,
man setzt nur die einzelnen Spektren zu einem Gesamtbild zusammen. 
Ich bin mal gespannt,
was das JWST liefern wird,
bis dahin wird der Oldie noch die Stellung halten müssen.


----------



## RyzA (12. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6Zchd0Yu7_M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (12. Mai 2020)

Hauptsache, er räumt die anschließend auch wieder auf.


----------



## Adi1 (14. Mai 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Hauptsache, er räumt die anschließend auch wieder auf.



Wohl kaum,
wenn die Kuh gemolken wurde,
interessieren die Leichen niemanden.


----------



## RyzA (16. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mr-kND5o430

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Threshold (17. Mai 2020)

Pfff -- Chuck Norris kennt alle Nachkommastellen von Pi.


----------



## Mahoy (17. Mai 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Pfff -- Chuck Norris kennt alle Nachkommastellen von Pi.



Kein Kunststück, schließlich hat er Pi erfunden.


----------



## Adi1 (28. Mai 2020)

Astronomie: Koala und Kuh – eine neue Klasse kosmischer Explosionen - Spektrum der Wissenschaft

Da werden die Wissentschafler/-innen wohl noch ne Weile nachdenken müssen


----------



## DKK007 (28. Mai 2020)

Der EuGH hat nun geklärt, wann Grundwasser als verschlechtert gilt.

EuGH urteilt zu Umweltrechtsschutz bei Großprojekten: Auch Private können gegen Verschlechterung des Grundwassers klagen | LTO.de

Interessant wird, wie sich das auf Klagen wegen Grundwasserverschmutzung durch Gülle auswirkt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Mai 2020)

Grundwasserverschmutzung ist schon heute feststellbar und strafbar, aber das Problem ist die eindeutige Zuordnung. Es dauert halt 5 bis 50 Jahre, ehe die Folgen der landwirtschaftlichen Müllentsorgung im Grundwasser nachweisbar sind und bis dahin kannst du das ganze nicht mal mehr einem bestimmten Feld, geschweige denn einem konkreten Pächter nachweisen. Und selbst wenn du es könntest - die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass er noch den gleichen Betrieb führt, ist gering und die, dass der Betrieb die fälligen Nachbehandlungsmaßnahmen über Jahrzehnte hinweg bezahlen könnte, gleich null. Bodenvergiftung muss effektiv bekämpft werden, sobald man sie in den obersten Bodenschichten feststellt. Aber solange die Union irgendwo an der Macht ist, wird da nichts passieren.


----------



## RyzA (7. Juni 2020)

Erde 2 gleich nebenan: "Proxima b" in Nachbar-System bestaetigt | MDR.DE



> [FONT=&quot]Hatten die Astronomen auf der Grundlage der älteren HARPS-Messungen die Größe von Proxima b noch auf 1,3 Erdmassen geschätzt, kamen sie mit dem dreimal genaueren ESPRESSO-Spektrographen nun auf eine der Erde noch ähnlichere Größe von nur 1,17 Erdmassen. Bestätigt wurde allerdings, dass der Exoplanet seinen Stern Proxima Centauri in lediglich 11,2 Tagen umkreist. Dabei kommt Proxima b seinem Mutterstern 20 Mal näher als die Erde der Sonne. Während der Abstand unseres Planeten zur Sonne rund 150 Millionen Kilometer beträgt, umkreist Proxima b seinen Stern in gerade einmal sieben Millionen Kilometern Entfernung.[/FONT]



Dürfte aber sehr heiss sein.


----------



## Threshold (7. Juni 2020)

Ich tippe auf eine gebundene Rotation.


----------



## Mahoy (7. Juni 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Erde 2 gleich nebenan: "Proxima b" in Nachbar-System bestaetigt | MDR.DE
> 
> Dürfte aber sehr heiss sein.



Kommt darauf an. Proxima Centauri heizt deutlich weniger als unsere Sonne und das könnte energetisch einiges ausgleichen.
Was die mittlere Oberflächen- oder Atmosphärentemperatur als einzelne Größen angeht, hängt das auch von der Dichte und den Bestandteilen der Atmosphäre und der zusätzlichen Leistung der "Fußbodenheizung" ab.


----------



## Threshold (7. Juni 2020)

Das Problem sind aber die Ausbrüche, die solche kleinen Sterne haben. Die grillen dir jeden Planeten in der Nähe.


----------



## RyzA (7. Juni 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Kommt darauf an. Proxima Centauri heizt deutlich weniger als unsere Sonne und das könnte energetisch einiges ausgleichen.
> Was die mittlere Oberflächen- oder Atmosphärentemperatur als einzelne Größen angeht, hängt das auch von der Dichte und den Bestandteilen der Atmosphäre und der zusätzlichen Leistung der "Fußbodenheizung" ab.


7 Millionen km Abstand ist schon echt wenig.
Unser erdnächster Planet ist der Merkur mit 58 Millionen km (ich hatte eben mal nachgeguckt bei Wikipedia) Abstand zur Sonne.
Dabei erreicht er im Mittel Oberflächentemperaturen von 167 Grad.
Und wie Threshold schon geschrieben hat können die Sonnenausbrüche auch gefährlich werden.


----------



## Mahoy (7. Juni 2020)

Es kommt eben - wie so oft - darauf an. Flares können zwar die Entwicklung von Leben stören, liefern andererseits aber auch zusätzliche Energie, die genau das sein kann, was eine ansonsten energiearme Welt braucht, um Leben zu ermöglichen.

Es ist ja nicht so, dass Flares den Planeten in der habitablen Zone grillen. Sie sorgen aber für heftige Temperaturwechsel und damit auch für heftige Witterung und ggf. Strahlungsspitzen, die ebenso gut tödlich wie evolutionsfördernd sein können.

"Bewohnbar" ist eben nicht gleich "gemütlich".


----------



## Threshold (7. Juni 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Es ist ja nicht so, dass Flares den Planeten in der habitablen Zone grillen.



Zum glück kann man das ja alles ausrechnen und wenn gewissen Leute, die sich damit auskennen, von "grillen" sprechen -- was jetzt nicht unbedingt physikalische Sprache ist, das Geschehene aber gut beschreibt -- glaube ich schon, dass solche Planeten weder ein gemütlicher oder bewohnbarer Ort ist. 
Und wir sind ja nicht an grünen Schleim interessiert sondern mit Leuten, die uns vollquatschen.


----------



## Mahoy (7. Juni 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Zum glück kann man das ja alles ausrechnen und wenn gewissen Leute, die sich damit auskennen, von "grillen" sprechen -- was jetzt nicht unbedingt physikalische Sprache ist, das Geschehene aber gut beschreibt -- glaube ich schon, dass solche Planeten weder ein gemütlicher oder bewohnbarer Ort ist.



Im Falle Proxima b wird allerdings flüssiges Wasser vermutet wird, welches bekanntlich die Angewohnheit hat, bei Grilltemperaturen - egal nach welcher Lesart - in den gasförmigen Zustand überzugehen.  



> Und wir sind ja nicht an grünen Schleim interessiert sondern mit Leuten, die uns vollquatschen.



Ich denke, wenn sich in unserer - in astronomischen Maßstäben - Nachbarschaft ein paar Algen nachweisen ließen, hüpfen die Exobiologen bereits vor Freude im Fünfeck.  

Selbst die Algen wären übrigens nicht zwingend grün, denn der grüne Farbstoff auf der Erde ist Chlorophyll und dieses braucht man zur Photosynthese mit sichtbarem Licht, während Proxima Centauri hauptsächlich im infraroten Spektrum strahlt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Juni 2020)

Infrarot wäre für die Entstehung photosynthetischen Lebens ein verdammt großes Hinderniss: Algen (und alles andere) haben sich im Meer entwickelt und Wasser absorbiert Infrarot extrem gut. Leben auf so einem Planeten wäre sehr lange auf chemosynthese angewiesen und wir wissen, dass das keine sonderlich gute Grundlage für höhere Entwicklungsstufen sind. Nichts desto trotz würden Biologen natürlich im Pentagram hüpfen, wenn man ihnen unabhängig von der Erde entstandenes Leben vorführen könnte. Welcher Naturwissenschaftler freut sich nicht, wenn er die Zahl der Replikate seiner Beobachtungen auf einen Schlag verdoppeln kann? Allerdings ist es, mit Ausnahme von Spuren intensiver Sauerstofffreisetzung auf eher kühlen Planeten, die aus unserem beschränkten Wissen heraus nur mit oxygener Photosynthese erklärt werden kann, praktisch unmöglich, Leben in so großer Entfernung nachzuweisen, geschweige denn etwas über seine Eigenschaften zu erfahren.


----------



## Threshold (8. Juni 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Im Falle Proxima b wird allerdings flüssiges Wasser vermutet wird, welches bekanntlich die Angewohnheit hat, bei Grilltemperaturen - egal nach welcher Lesart - in den gasförmigen Zustand überzugehen.



Na Ja, man vermutet flüssiges Wasser weil er in einer habitaten Zone um den Stern kreist. Aber das wars dann auch schon.
Die Venus ist auch innerhalb der habitaten Zone und da sieht es düster aus mit flüssigem Wasser.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich denke, wenn sich in unserer - in astronomischen Maßstäben - Nachbarschaft ein paar Algen nachweisen ließen, hüpfen die Exobiologen bereits vor Freude im Fünfeck.
> 
> Selbst die Algen wären übrigens nicht zwingend grün, denn der grüne Farbstoff auf der Erde ist Chlorophyll und dieses braucht man zur Photosynthese mit sichtbarem Licht, während Proxima Centauri hauptsächlich im infraroten Spektrum strahlt.



Natürlich. Es geht schließlich erst mal darum, dass es überhaupt Leben außerhalb der Erde gibt.
Wenn man Leben nachweisen könnte, wäre der Verdacht da, dass Leben eine normale Entwicklung wäre und nicht einzigartig.


----------



## RyzA (8. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Cvcxuq1Eug0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Adi1 (11. Juni 2020)

Schwarzes Loch: Forscher entdecken Roentgensignal wieder, das schlaegt wie ein Herz - DER SPIEGEL

Da scheint es ja noch reichlich Materie zu geben,
welche man verdrücken kann.


----------



## Adi1 (16. Juni 2020)

Hubble-Konstante: Diskrepanz weiter untermauert, neue Physik noetig | heise online

Der Weg zur Erkenntnis ist steinig und weit, sehr weit ...


----------



## RyzA (17. Juni 2020)

Schaetzung fuer unsere Galaxie: Vielleicht mehr als 30 Zivilisationen | GMX

Mal eine deutlich optimistischere Schätzung als mit der legendären Drake-Gleichung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Juni 2020)

? Das ist, zumindest dem Prinzip nach, die Drake-Gleichung. Und wie üblich sind entscheidende Faktoren geraten und das Ergebnis somit komplett nutzlos.


----------



## Sk3ptizist (18. Juni 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und wie üblich sind entscheidende Faktoren geraten


hmm, nicht mal geschätzt? 
naja, die Toleranzangabe sagt schon Einiges mit *36* +175/-32   ^^


----------



## RyzA (18. Juni 2020)

Achso sorry, hatte nicht richtig gelesen.

Ja geraten sind bei der Drake-Gleichung wohl auch ein paar Faktoren.
Nur hier wird eben optimischer geraten bzw geschätzt.


----------



## Threshold (18. Juni 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ? Das ist, zumindest dem Prinzip nach, die Drake-Gleichung. Und wie üblich sind entscheidende Faktoren geraten und das Ergebnis somit komplett nutzlos.



Das ist alles geraten. Was auch sonst? 
Es gibt aktuell nur einen einzigen Planeten im gesamten Universum, von dem wir sicher wissen, dass es dort Leben gibt.
Alles andere ist nur Spekulation, egal was wir für Indizien finden.


----------



## Adi1 (18. Juni 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Es gibt aktuell nur einen einzigen Planeten im gesamten Universum, von dem wir sicher wissen, dass es dort Leben gibt.
> Alles andere ist nur Spekulation, egal was wir für Indizien finden.



Mit unseren primitiven Mitteln können wir nun mal nicht endlos weit gucken und horchen. 
Letztendlich ist es ja immer ein Blick in die Vergangenheit. 

Mal folgendes Gedankenexperiment:

Mal angenommen,
es gäbe eine Zivilisation in 1 Mio. LJ  ähnlich unserer Entwicklungsstufe,
wie lange würde ein astreiner Beweis durch Radiowellen dauern, bis wir die genau detektieren könnten.

29. Oktober 1923: Erste Rundfunksendung in Deutschland | Das Kalenderblatt | Bayern 2 | Radio | BR.de.


----------



## Mahoy (18. Juni 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> 29. Oktober 1923: Erste Rundfunksendung in Deutschland | Das Kalenderblatt | Bayern 2 | Radio | BR.de.



Das Problem ist: In 1 Mio. Jahren empfängt die hypothetische außerirdische Zivilisation erst einmal Kriegsfunk und Amateurgesabbel und kommt natürlich zu dem Schluss, es gäbe zwar erstaunlicherweise Leben, aber bedauerlicherweise kein intelligentes Leben auf der Erde.


----------



## RyzA (18. Juni 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Es gibt aktuell nur einen einzigen Planeten im gesamten Universum, von dem wir sicher wissen, dass es dort Leben gibt.
> Alles andere ist nur Spekulation, egal was wir für Indizien finden.


Aber nur weil wir nicht mehr kennen, heisst das nicht das es wirklich so ist.


----------



## Sk3ptizist (18. Juni 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Achso sorry, hatte nicht richtig gelesen.
> 
> Ja geraten sind bei der Drake-Gleichung wohl auch ein paar Faktoren.
> Nur hier wird eben optimischer geraten bzw geschätzt.


steht da glaube auch nicht in dem "GMX-Artikel", sowas lassen die ja manchmal einfach weg 
aber im Abstract steht es, siehe: The Astrobiological Copernican Weak and Strong Limits for Intelligent Life - IOPscience

geraten ist wahrscheinlich ein wirklich fieses Wort für so einen Wissenschaftler, die sprechen meistens von "Annahmen" 



RyzA schrieb:


> Aber nur weil wir nicht mehr kennen, heisst das nicht das es wirklich so ist.


wie war das? - sicher ist, dass nichts sicher ist und selbst das ist nicht sicher? (außer dass wir irgendwann weg sind?) 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F-b0_Kdqttk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Juni 2020)

Sk3ptizist schrieb:


> hmm, nicht mal geschätzt?
> naja, die Toleranzangabe sagt schon Einiges mit *36* +175/-32   ^^



Ne, nicht mal geschätzt. Schätzen kann man, wenn ein paar Erfahrungswerte hat, aber für "P entstehung leben" haben weiterhin eine Statistik mit N=1 und aus der kann man gar nichts extrapolieren. Da wir auch die Kausalstrukturen nicht kennen, kann man diesen Faktor also nur irgendwo zwischen fast 0 und fast 1 raten. Und wenn man einen Faktor einer Kette von Multiplikationen rät, dann ist das gesamte Ergebnis geraten. "Minimum vier", wie in deiner Angabe, ist  schon pure Anmaßung. Aber solange Meldungen über derartige Astronomen-Märchen verbreitet werden, werden sich auch weiterhin Leute ohne Kenntnis der Materie zu dieser vor allem biologischen Frage äußern. Und dabei Stuss von sich geben.


----------



## Threshold (19. Juni 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Mit unseren primitiven Mitteln können wir nun mal nicht endlos weit gucken und horchen.
> Letztendlich ist es ja immer ein Blick in die Vergangenheit.



So primitiv sind unsere Mittel ja nicht. Die ersten Planeten, die man entdecken konnte, waren Gasriesen direkt in der Nähe des Sterns.
Heute können wir Planeten entdecken, die kleiner und weiter weg vom Stern sind.
Keine Ahnung, was in 20 oder 50 Jahren möglich ist.



Adi1 schrieb:


> Mal folgendes Gedankenexperiment:
> 
> Mal angenommen,
> es gäbe eine Zivilisation in 1 Mio. LJ  ähnlich unserer Entwicklungsstufe,
> ...



Es spielt letztendlich keine Rolle, ob es eine andere Zivilisation gibt. Es gibt keine Möglichkeit, mit ihnen in Kontakt zu treten.
Selbst wenn du ein Signal absendest und die Zivilisation nur 50 Lichtjahre entfernt ist, brauchst du mindestens 100 Jahre, um eine Antwort zu erhalten.
In 100 Jahren weiß keiner mehr, dass man überhaupt ein Signal abgeschickt hat.
Und selbst wenn man ein Signal entdeckt, könnte das auch bedeuten, dass diese Zivilisation ihre gesamte Energie genutzt hat um dieses Signal zu senden und ist danach untergegangen.



RyzA schrieb:


> Aber nur weil wir nicht mehr kennen, heisst das nicht das es wirklich so ist.



Ich gehe auch schwer davon aus, dass es im All weiteres Leben gibt.
Schon Stephen Hawking hatte gesagt, dass es ja Platzverschwendung wäre, wenn die Menschen die einzigen intelligenten Lebenwesen im Universum wären.
Natürlich wäre Ozon ein starkes Indiz für Leben, da freier Sauerstoff nicht einfach so entsteht und der ja auch immer wieder nachgeliefert werden muss.
Aber es wäre trotzdem nur ein Indiz. Mehr nicht.
Einen wirklichen Beweis für Leben außerhalb der Erde müsste man zuerst in unserem Sonnensystem suchen.
Es gibt ja Kandidaten. Dort muss man ansetzen und wenn man tatsächlich Leben in irgendeiner Form fände, wäre das der Beweis, dass Leben zumindest der Normalfall wäre.


----------



## compisucher (19. Juni 2020)

Die Drake-Gleichung ist Anfangs der 1960ger mal aufgestellt worden und beinhaltet somit auch nur das damalige Wissen.

N=Rx * fp * ne * fl * fi * fc * L

Im Einzelnen:
Rx=Sternenentstehungsrate: Derzeit in unserer Galaxis grob 10 /anno, davon allerdings 2018 nur 2 tatsächlich entdeckt.
Irrelevante Zahl, da die Sternenentstehungsrate vor gut 5 Mrd. Jahren interessiert, damit heute eine mögliche Alienzivilisation da sein kann = unbekannt
Fehler in der Gleichung

fp: Anteil an Sternen mit Planetensystemen
gigantischer input seit  Entstehung der Gleichung
Man geht allgemein davon aus, dass nur sehr wenige Sterne gar keine Planeten bilden.
In der relevanten Zeit vor 5-6 Mrd. Jahre sind die meisten Zwergsonnen schon entstanden gewesen.
Nach der bisherige erfolgten Alterdedektierung liegt der Anteil an sonnenähnlichen Sternen , die zu dieser Zeit entstanden sein mussten bei über 80%.

Ne: Durchschnittliche Anzahl an Planeten (pro Stern) innerhalb der Ökosphäre:
Interessanter Weise liegt diese Zahl nach aktueller Beobachtung bei nahezu 1.
Allerdings wußte damals Drake natürlich nicht, dass die Meisten beobachteten Planeten in der Ökosphäre bis Dato eher Supererden sind.
In wie weit diese Leben entwickeln können, ist schlichtweg unbekannt.
demnächst stehen uns Beobachtungsmöglichkeiten zu Verfügung, die organische Verbindungen in der Atmosphäre dieser Planeten entdecken können.
Erst dann kann eine gewisse Validität in Hinsicht auf biologische Leben erfolgen.
Die Formel müsste hier korrigiert bzw. ergänzt werden.

fl: Anteil an Planeten mit Leben: wie oben angesprochen, dürften neuere Beobachtungsmöglichkeiten hier Antworten geben, derzeit schlichtweg kaum abschätzbar und hochspekulativ.

fi: völlige Spekulation: 
Wir haben genau eine Stichprobe, nämlich unsere Fauna.
Was ist Intelligenz?
Diverse Tierarten auf der Erde haben Merkmale der Intelligenz ohne eine Zivilisation in unserer Begrifflichkeit herauszubilden.

fc: Völlige Spekulation
Unsere Schmackhaften Oktopusse auf der Erde sind zweifellos intelligent, auch nach Maßstäben im Vergleich zu Mensch und anderen Tieren.
Vielleicht haben die sogar Interesse an den Sternen, wenn sie mal oberflächennah herumschwimmen.
sie werden aber neverever die technische Möglichkeit in absehbarer Zeit entwickeln können, technisch Kontaktmöglichkeiten aufzubauen.
Ich betrachte diesen Formelanteil somit als wackligen Faktor.
Das Interesse allein reicht nicht, die intelligente Spezies muss auch in der Lage sein, die technisch umzusetzen.

L: Tja, was soll man dazu sagen.
Wir Menschen schaffen es gerade mal grob auf 100 Jahre.
Dazwischen waren zwei Weltkriege und der kalte Krieg, in dem wir eigentlich nur mit viel Glück an einem globalen Atomkrieg vorbeigeschrammt sind.
So doof wie wir sind, gebe ich der Menschheit aktuell noch weiter 100 Jahre, dann ist Schicht im Schacht und die Überlebenden dämmern wieder steinzeitmäßig vor sich hin.
Betrachtet man halbwegs stabile (antike) Zivilisationen und hier insbesondere das chinesische Reich, wären vielleicht unter einer autoritären und rigiden Führungsclique 5000 Jahre drinnen.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: 
Die Formel ist Quatsch, weil es viel zu viele Unbekannte gibt.

Ich persönlich glaube (aber glauben ist nicht wissen), dass es da draußen noch andere gibt.
Aber ob es nun 1 (wir) oder 20 oder 5000 innerhalb der Galaxis sind, ist einfach derzeit nicht abschätzbar.

Und:

Bekannter Maßen ist Raumfahrt sehr teuer, auch für Aliens.
Gründe, eine erfolgreiche interstellare Expedition loszusenden, können nur extrem Wichtige oder Existenzielle sein.
Rohstoffe gibt es an jeder Ecke in der Galaxis, dazu bedarf es keinen Lichtjahre weiten Tripp.
Somit verbleiben:
Erweiterter Siedlungsraum (aus welchen Gründen auch immer)
Eroberungsdrang
Wissenschaftliche Neugier

Die oberen zwei sind gekoppelt, für den letzten Grund ist in der Regel kein Geld da.

Ehrlich gesagt, bin ich daher gar nicht so scharf darauf, dass hier jemand von outerspace hier vorbeikommt.
Der Faktor L wird dann bei uns endlich sein.


----------



## DKK007 (19. Juni 2020)

Neue Erkenntnisse zur Hirnentwicklung in der Evolution:
Bericht: Gehirn, Gesellschaft, Glueck - darum stehen wir im Affenhaus auf der Besucherseite | MDR.DE
Doku-Film: Zufall Mensch? Der kleine Schritt zum grossen Gehirn | MDR.DE



> Irgendwann, irgendwo im Hirn eines Hominiden gab es also bei einer Zellteilung einen winzigen Kopierfehler. Höchstwahrscheinlich war das die Initialzündung zu unserem größeren Gehirn - und ein Zufall. Wäre dieses Individuum von einem Höhlenbären gefressen oder von einem Mammut zerquetscht worden, bevor er sich fortpflanzen konnte, würde es uns heute so nicht geben. Diese Mutation war für uns alle von Vorteil und wir setzten somit zu unserem Siegeszug an:
> 
> _Dass die Mutation bei ARHGAP 11B zu einem größeren Gehirn führt, ist evolutionär betrachtet natürlich ein wahnsinniger Selektionsvorteil._
> Dr. Michael Heide, Hirnforscher​
> Heute trägt jeder von uns, jeder Mensch, dieses Gen ARHGAP 11B in sich - inklusive der Punktmutation.



Wobei man bei manchen Leuten dann durchaus das Gefühl hat, dass dort diese Punktmutation rückgängig gemacht wurde. Also quasi das Bit wieder zurückgekippt.


----------



## Mahoy (19. Juni 2020)

compisucher schrieb:


> Bekannter Maßen ist Raumfahrt sehr teuer, auch für Aliens.
> Gründe, eine erfolgreiche interstellare Expedition loszusenden, können nur extrem Wichtige oder Existenzielle sein.
> Rohstoffe gibt es an jeder Ecke in der Galaxis, dazu bedarf es keinen Lichtjahre weiten Tripp.
> Somit verbleiben:
> ...



Raumfahrt ist nicht *grundsätzlich* teuer, sondern material- und arbeitsintensiv. Irdische Gesellschaften sind dabei jedoch ineffizient; im Guten wie im Schlechten. Grob vereinfacht: Bei uns sollen von der Raumfahrt und allen zuarbeitenden Branchen Arbeitgeber Geld verdienen und Arbeitnehmer davon leben können, es fließen nur geringe Anteile aller aufgebrachten Ressourcen tatsächlich da rein, gesteckte Ziele zu erreichen. Eine außerirdische Gesellschaft, die eher wie ein Schwarm organisiert und/oder - Gott bewahre!  - irgendwie den real existierenden Kommunismus etabliert hat, wäre da viel besser am Start.

Bei den Gründen hast du genetische Determination ("Wir müssen zu den Sternen, unsere mottenartigen Vorfahren haben uns den Drang hinterlassen, diese komischen Lichter da oben zu erreichen ...") oder religiöse Gründe ("Der große Knorx hat befohlen, das wir uns das All untertan machen!") vergessen.

Bei "erweiterter" Siedlungsraum würde ich das "erweitert" punktuell streichen. Es kann auch ein sehr triftiger Grund sein, das der bisherige Siedlungsraum zunehmend unbewohnbar wird, ohne dass dies mit technischen Mitteln aufzuhalten wäre, die aber durchaus geeignet sind, bewohnbare Welten ausfindig zu machen und zu erreichen. So eine Endzeitstimmung sorgt auch gleich dafür, dass die Gesellschaft wirklich alles investiert, denn auf andere Dinge sparen muss man nicht mehr.
Was in diesem Punkt auch mit hieneinspielt: Bei bewohnbaren Welten ist die Chance deutlich höher, dass sie bewohnt sind - bzw. Zeichnen von Leben sind der Beweis einer bewohnbaren Welt.



> Ehrlich gesagt, bin ich daher gar nicht so scharf darauf, dass hier jemand von outerspace hier vorbeikommt.
> Der Faktor L wird dann bei uns endlich sein.



Traurig, aber wahr: Die Wahrscheinlichkeit dafür, es zu einem Kontakt mit intelligentem außerirdischen Leben kommt, ist extrem gering. Die Chance, dass dieser Kontakt gut ausgeht, ist noch geringer - dafür muss ja noch nicht einmal eine grundsätzlich böse Absicht von irgend einer Seite vorhanden sein.


----------



## Threshold (19. Juni 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Raumfahrt ist nicht *grundsätzlich* teuer, sondern material- und arbeitsintensiv. Irdische Gesellschaften sind dabei jedoch ineffizient; im Guten wie im Schlechten. Grob vereinfacht: Bei uns sollen von der Raumfahrt und allen zuarbeitenden Branchen Arbeitgeber Geld verdienen und Arbeitnehmer davon leben können, es fließen nur geringe Anteile aller aufgebrachten Ressourcen tatsächlich da rein, gesteckte Ziele zu erreichen. Eine außerirdische Gesellschaft, die eher wie ein Schwarm organisiert und/oder - Gott bewahre!  - irgendwie den real existierenden Kommunismus etabliert hat, wäre da viel besser am Start.



Alles ist grundsätzlich teuer.
Das Problem ist, dass sich die Unternehmen die Kosten von der Allgemeinheit bezahlen lassen und die Gewinne abschröpfen.
Sieht man gut an den Umweltkosten, die in keinem Produkt eingepreist sind, die aber die Allgemeinheit bezahlen muss -- Kläranlagen, Nitratproblem.
Die Frage ist halt, welches Wirtschaftssystem ist wirklich sinnvoll, wenn man als Gesellschaft Tausende oder Millionen von Jahren überleben will?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Juni 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Bei den Gründen hast du genetische Determination ("Wir müssen zu den Sternen, unsere mottenartigen Vorfahren haben uns den Drang hinterlassen, diese komischen Lichter da oben zu erreichen ...") oder religiöse Gründe ("Der große Knorx hat befohlen, das wir uns das All untertan machen!") vergessen.



Genetische Determination kann man ausschließen, da sie sich nur durch evolutionäre Mechanismen verstetigen könnte. Dafür müssten aber Arten mit "wir müssen zu den Sternen"-Gen eine signifikant höhere Überlebensfähigkeit erreichen, also innerhalb von einer oder einiger wenigen Generationen von ihren Bemühungen profitieren. Da selbst planetare Raumfahrt nicht von heute auf gleich geht und erst interstellare Raumfahrt eine deutliche Ausbreitung ermöglichen könnte, kann man das ausschließen. Religion würde ich als Ausgangsmotivation auch ausschließen. Religiöse Kulte sind eher ein Umsetzungsmechanismus für Ideen, aber zunächst muss diese irgend ein Vorbeter aus anderem Anlass in die Welt setzen. Zumindest auf der Erde haben Konzepte ohne praktischen Nutzen (sprich: Mehr Gläubige, mehr Macht oder mehr Reichtum für die religiöse Elite) außerdem eine eher kurze Halbwertszeit und beschränkte Reichweite, was ebenfalls interstellare Raumfahrt ausschließt.



> Bei "erweiterter" Siedlungsraum würde ich das "erweitert" punktuell streichen. Es kann auch ein sehr triftiger Grund sein, das der bisherige Siedlungsraum zunehmend unbewohnbar wird, ohne dass dies mit technischen Mitteln aufzuhalten wäre, die aber durchaus geeignet sind, bewohnbare Welten ausfindig zu machen und zu erreichen. So eine Endzeitstimmung sorgt auch gleich dafür, dass die Gesellschaft wirklich alles investiert, denn auf andere Dinge sparen muss man nicht mehr.
> Was in diesem Punkt auch mit hieneinspielt: Bei bewohnbaren Welten ist die Chance deutlich höher, dass sie bewohnt sind - bzw. Zeichnen von Leben sind der Beweis einer bewohnbaren Welt.



Zumindest aus unserer heutigen technischen Perspektive ist es wesentlich einfacher, künstliche Habitate für sehr viele Menschen innerhalb unseres Sonnensystems anzulegen, als auch nur einen einzelnen Menschen in ein Nachbarsystem zu transportieren. Und bei den bislang beobachten Abständen zwischen Planeten mit möglicherweise vergleichbaren Bedingungen wie auf der Erde wird ein Umzug selbst bei voller Ausnutzung des physikalisch Möglichen unrentabel.


----------



## Adi1 (19. Juni 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> So primitiv sind unsere Mittel ja nicht. Die ersten Planeten, die man entdecken konnte, waren Gasriesen direkt in der Nähe des Sterns.
> Heute können wir Planeten entdecken, die kleiner und weiter weg vom Stern sind.
> Keine Ahnung, was in 20 oder 50 Jahren möglich ist.



Das sehe ich etwas anders

Exoplanet. &#8211; Wikipedia

Einen wirklichen Quantensprung wird das 
Extremely Large Telescope &#8211; Wikipedia liefern,

dagegen war Hubble nur ein Furz.


----------



## Mahoy (19. Juni 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Genetische Determination kann man ausschließen, da sie sich nur durch evolutionäre Mechanismen verstetigen könnte. Dafür müssten aber Arten mit "wir müssen zu den Sternen"-Gen eine signifikant höhere Überlebensfähigkeit erreichen, also innerhalb von einer oder einiger wenigen Generationen von ihren Bemühungen profitieren. Da selbst planetare Raumfahrt nicht von heute auf gleich geht und erst interstellare Raumfahrt eine deutliche Ausbreitung ermöglichen könnte, kann man das ausschließen.



Ein unmittelbares "Ad astra!"-Gen wird es nicht geben, aus den von dir genannten Gründen. Aber es kann durchaus Triebe geben, die zum Überleben nützlich sind und trotzdem in Richtung Weltraum zielen. Die menschliche Neugier ist ja im Grunde nichts Anderes.



> Religion würde ich als Ausgangsmotivation auch ausschließen. Religiöse Kulte sind eher ein Umsetzungsmechanismus für Ideen, aber zunächst muss diese irgend ein Vorbeter aus anderem Anlass in die Welt setzen. Zumindest auf der Erde haben Konzepte ohne praktischen Nutzen (sprich: Mehr Gläubige, mehr Macht oder mehr Reichtum für die religiöse Elite) außerdem eine eher kurze Halbwertszeit und beschränkte Reichweite, was ebenfalls interstellare Raumfahrt ausschließt.



Religiöse Führer pflegen Bedingungen/Ziele zu formulieren, ab wann und/oder durch was der Zustand der Seeligkeit eintritt. Gläubige wiederum zeigen eine bemerkenswerte Geduld, wenn es darum geht, einem fernen Ziel ohne unmittelbar erfahrbaren odr abstrakt prüfbaren Nutzen zu folgen. "Führe ein beschissenes Leben mit viel Arbeit, die nur Anderen zugute kommt, mucke nicht gegen die göttlich-weltliche Ordnung auf und dann kommst du nach deinem Ableben ins Himmelreich!" hat zum Beispiel über Jahrhunderte hinweg bemerkenswert gut funktioniert.
Da kann man sicher auch "Folgt mir, dem Propheten und meinen Nachfahren! Meine Sippe wird euch zu den Sternen führen, um dort Gott zu treffen, der alle eure verstorbenen Lieben bei sich aufgenommen hat und euch auch zu Göttern machen wird!" formulieren.



> Zumindest aus unserer heutigen technischen Perspektive ist es wesentlich einfacher, künstliche Habitate für sehr viele Menschen innerhalb unseres Sonnensystems anzulegen, als auch nur einen einzelnen Menschen in ein Nachbarsystem zu transportieren.



Das sowieso. Habitate kann man in idealer Sonnenentfernung für maximale Energieeffizienz parken und sich die Rohstoffe innerhalb des Sonnensystems zusammensuchen. Nicht so kommod, wie in der Scholle zu graben, aber man nimmt ja, was man kriegen kann.

Allerdings sind wir dann auch schon beim nächsten Punkt: Ein Habitat kann nicht oder zumindest nicht sofort den Komfort und die Sicherheit eines bewohnbaren Planeten bieten. Sprich, auch da wird eine gewisse Opfer- und Risikobereitschaft sowie Generationen übergreifende Geduld verlangt. Das Habitat beweglich zu machen und mit Aussicht auf eine neue Erde auf eine Generationenreise zu schicken, ist dann kein allzu entfernter Schritt.
Die Investition ist nicht höher, als stationären Habitate mit irdischen Annehmlichkeiten zu bauen. Ob man nun in x Generationen ein Habitat mit irdischen Annehmlichkeiten hat oder in x Generationen eine neue Erde besiedeln kann, macht ggf. für die Pioniere keinen Unterschied.

Ich kann mir auch vorstellen, dass dann zweigleisig gefahren würde: Stationäre Habitate, um schnell Lebensraum zu schaffen und eine Basis zu haben, von der aus man weitere Untenehmungen starten kann.
Wenn man schon mal im All lebt, sind viele technische und mentale Hürden obsolet. Man muss keiner irdischen Schwerkraft entkommen und in den Habitaten wachsen Generationen heran, die an die Lebensfeindlichkeit des Weltraums und das Leben und Arbeiten in künstlichen Umgebungen gewöhnt sind. Ob sich die Erinnerung an die planetare Abstammung und die Sehnsucht nach planetaren Lebensraum verflüchtigt oder ganz im Gegenteil ins Sagenhafte steigert, kann man aus unserer Perspektive unmöglich absehen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Juni 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ein unmittelbares "Ad astra!"-Gen wird es nicht geben, aus den von dir genannten Gründen. Aber es kann durchaus Triebe geben, die zum Überleben nützlich sind und trotzdem in Richtung Weltraum zielen. Die menschliche Neugier ist ja im Grunde nichts Anderes.



Damit wärst du dann aber wieder bei Forschungs-/Erkundungsdrang, nicht bei Besiedlung. Und in beiden Fällen muss eine weitere Motivation diesen Drang in Richtung Raumfahrt lenken. Und genau um diesen Anlass geht es ja - das ein gewisse Progressivität für jeden Fortschritt von nöten ist, ist sowieso klar.



> Da kann man sicher auch "Folgt mir, dem Propheten und meinen Nachfahren! Meine Sippe wird euch zu den Sternen führen, um dort Gott zu treffen, der alle eure verstorbenen Lieben bei sich aufgenommen hat und euch auch zu Göttern machen wird!" formulieren.



Kann man formulieren. Ob die Religion damit ein Erfolg wird, darf aber bezweifelt werden, denn hier wird eine Belohnung nicht am Ende eines einzelnen Lebens, sondern erst nach mehreren Jahrhunderten aufeinander aufbauender Arbeit versprochen. 



> Allerdings sind wir dann auch schon beim nächsten Punkt: Ein Habitat kann nicht oder zumindest nicht sofort den Komfort und die Sicherheit eines bewohnbaren Planeten bieten. Sprich, auch da wird eine gewisse Opfer- und Risikobereitschaft sowie Generationen übergreifende Geduld verlangt. Das Habitat beweglich zu machen und mit Aussicht auf eine neue Erde auf eine Generationenreise zu schicken, ist dann kein allzu entfernter Schritt.



Das ist ein ziemlich großer Schritt. Denn dafür braucht das Habitat einen leistungsfähigen Antrieb und eine autarke Energiequelle großer Stärke. Annehmlichkeiten sind dagegen vergleichsweise einfach umzusetzen und für ein Generationenschiff so oder so nötig, denn das ist nun einmal nicht mit Pionieren bemannt. Sondern mit Kindern, Rentnern,...



> Wenn man schon mal im All lebt, sind viele technische und mentale Hürden obsolet.



Zum Beispiel "wir müssen einen Planeten finden!". Für ein bereits im All lebendes Volk ist so Gravitationstrichter voller unkontrollierter Umwelt eigentlich nur ein Rückschritt. Also wieso sollte man einen erobern?


----------



## Mahoy (19. Juni 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Damit wärst du dann aber wieder bei Forschungs-/Erkundungsdrang, nicht bei Besiedlung.



Da nimmt man statt der Analogie zur menschlichen Neugier eben den ebenfalls menschlichen Drang, seinen Nachkommen Lebensraum zu verschaffen. Wie lange der Planet ausreicht (oder parallel stattfindende Verdrängungskämpfe als bewohnbar übersteht), hängt dann von vielen Faktoren ab.

Man ist grundsätzlich schnell dabei, gänzlich fremdartigen Spezies menschliche Verhaltensmuster zu unterstellen oder bestenfalls solche, die man sich als Mensch abstrakt vorstellen kann, auch wenn man diesen als solcher nicht folgt. Interessant wird es bei Verhaltensmuster, die uns gänzlich unverständlich sind, weil wir die zig evolutionären, sozialen und geschichtlichen Faktoren nicht kennen, die zu deren Ausprägung geführt haben.



> Kann man formulieren. Ob die Religion damit ein Erfolg wird, darf aber bezweifelt werden, denn hier wird eine Belohnung nicht am Ende eines einzelnen Lebens, sondern erst nach mehreren Jahrhunderten aufeinander aufbauender Arbeit versprochen.



Beispielsweise wird Buddhisten das Durchleiden von unzähligen Leben/Inkarnationen verkauft, bis sie *vielleicht* irgendwann den angestrebten Zustand erreicht haben. Den Buddhismus gibt es seit 2600 Jahren und er zeigt keinerlei Ermüdungserscheinungen.

Bei den Zeugen Jehovas schaffen es nach Ende aller Tage lediglich 144.000 Auserwählte an die Seite des Herrn, trotzdem sind 8,5 Millionen Zeugen missionarisch tätig - nicht zu verwechseln mit der Zahl der Bekennenden. Tendenz steigend.

Sprich, bei Menschen klappt das. Warum sollte es bei Außerirdischen mit einem dafür möglicherweise sogar empfänglicheren Mindset nicht möglich sein?



> Das ist ein ziemlich großer Schritt. Denn dafür braucht das Habitat einen leistungsfähigen Antrieb und eine autarke Energiequelle großer Stärke.
> Annehmlichkeiten sind dagegen vergleichsweise einfach umzusetzen und für ein Generationenschiff so oder so nötig, denn das ist nun einmal nicht mit Pionieren bemannt. Sondern mit Kindern, Rentnern,...



Das sehe ich anders. Das Habitat bis zur "Beziehbarkeit" aufzubauen wäre ebenfalls ein Generationenprojekt. Es wird womöglich Jahrzehnte dauern, bis das Ganze auch nur *ein wenig* mehr ist als eine Baustelle in Form einer Raumstation - und Generationen, bis es ein Lebensraum ist. Und das leisten Pioniere.
Die selben Pioniere, die in so einem Setting auf einer ungemütlichen Raumstation für zukünftige Generationen und das Überleben der Spezies Mensch ackern, steigen auch in ein Generationenschiff. Dafür muss man zwar Antriebe und Energiequelle beschaffen, aber das ist letztlich keine weniger enorme Leistung als die Schaffung von Millionen Quadratkilometern künstlichen Lebensraums, der mit Schwerkraft, atembarer Luft und Einrichtungen zur autarken Versorgung und Schutz vor Strahlung und Meteoriten etc. versehen werden muss.

Um zugängliche Rohstoffe für ein Habitat in einem solaren Orbit zu bekommen, muss man ohnehin jahrelang durchs Sonnensystem tingeln - und zwar immer und immer wieder mit tonnenweise Rohstoffen im Gepäck. Wenn man das technisch leisten kann und die Geduld dafür hat, kann man die selben techniischen und zeitlichen Ressourcen auch in eine interstellare Reise stecken. 

Grundsätzlich ist die Umsiedlung der Menschheit in Habitate ist ein ebenso ambitioniertes, wenn nicht unmögliches Unterfangen. Wir haben bald acht Milliarden Menschen auf diesem Planeten, und man kann sich ja ausrechnen, wie viel Platz diese brauchen und wie absurd viele Flüge man benötigt, um diese in die Habiate umzuziehen. Das ist mit Kindern und Senioren und etlichen anderen Menschen rein von der physischen Verfassung her nicht zu machen.
Kurz, es würden immer ein paar Auserwählte sein, die ein Mammutprojekt zu stemmen haben, ohne dass sie, ihre Kinder oder Kindeskinder, sondern erst viel spätere Generationen in den Genuss des vollendeten Werks kommen können.



> Zum Beispiel "wir müssen einen Planeten finden!". Für ein bereits im All lebendes Volk ist so Gravitationstrichter voller unkontrollierter Umwelt eigentlich nur ein Rückschritt. Also wieso sollte man einen erobern?



Wenn ich mich mal eben selbst zitieren darf: "Ob sich die Erinnerung an die planetare Abstammung und die Sehnsucht nach planetaren Lebensraum verflüchtigt oder ganz im Gegenteil ins Sagenhafte steigert, kann man aus unserer Perspektive unmöglich absehen."
Aber: Grundbedürfnisse ändern sich nicht mal eben, nur weil man notgedrungen (!) im All an deren Erfüllung arbeiten muss. Keine Ahnung, wie Außerirdische da womöglich ticken, aber Menschen werden meiner Erfahrung immer nach einem Lebensumfeld streben, in dem sie sich entwickelt haben - also entweder ein möglichst erdähnliches Habitat oder eine erdähnliche neue Welt. Was es wird, hängt stark davon ab, was in diesem hypothetischen Setting aussichtsreicher zu bewerkstelligen ist - das kann, wie schon geschrieben, auch ein zweigleisiger Weg sein.

Und erobern ... Nun ja, die Frage ist, was das ausmacht. Ich muss es meiner Spezies leider zutrauen, dass sie eine andere Spezies auslöschen würde, um sich Lebensraum zu verschaffen. Das wäre eine Frage der Selbsterhaltung und der Machbarkeit: Wenn es machbarer oder effektiver erscheint, ein paar Generationen unterwegs zu sein und am Ende eine fremde Spezies auszulöschen (Unterwerfen geht nicht, zur Besetzung einer Welt fehlt so einer Expedition die Mannstärke ...), als sich im eigenen Sonnensystem zukunftssichere Habitate zu schaffen, würden Menschen das tun.
Es gibt keinen Grund anzunehmen, dass außerirdische Spezies das ebenso tun würden. Es gibt aber auch keinen Grund anzunehmen, dass sie es _nicht_ tun würden.

Daher ist es zum gegenseitigen Vorteil tatsächlich besser, dass intelligente Leben im All bleibt fein säuberlich da, wo es gerade ist - so faszinierend ich mir das Gegenteil auch ausmalen kann.


----------



## RyzA (19. Juni 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und selbst wenn man ein Signal entdeckt, könnte das auch bedeuten, dass diese Zivilisation ihre gesamte Energie genutzt hat um dieses Signal zu senden und ist danach untergegangen.


Wieso? Soviel Energie braucht man dafür doch gar nicht.



> Ich gehe auch schwer davon aus, dass es im All weiteres Leben gibt.
> Schon Stephen Hawking hatte gesagt, dass es ja Platzverschwendung wäre, wenn die Menschen die einzigen intelligenten Lebenwesen im Universum wären.
> Natürlich wäre Ozon ein starkes Indiz für Leben, da freier Sauerstoff nicht einfach so entsteht und der ja auch immer wieder nachgeliefert werden muss.
> Aber es wäre trotzdem nur ein Indiz. Mehr nicht.
> ...


Es würde schon reichen erstmal Einzeller zu finden. Das wäre ein enormer Schritt nach vorne.




compisucher schrieb:


> Lange Rede kurzer Sinn:
> Die Formel ist Quatsch, weil es viel zu viele Unbekannte gibt.
> 
> Ich persönlich glaube (aber glauben ist nicht wissen), dass es da draußen noch andere gibt.
> ...


Ich denke der Hauptgrund wird sein, wenn der bisherige Lebensraum (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) lebensfeindlich wird.
Dann ist die Spezies gezwungen alles zu mobilisieren und zu flüchten oder sie stirbt aus.


----------



## Threshold (19. Juni 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wieso? Soviel Energie braucht man dafür doch gar nicht.



Abstandsquadratgesetz.
Was ist denn von den ersten Fernsehsignalen noch übrig, wenn man 70 Lichtjahre weit hinausreisen könnte?
Ein Quasar sehen wir nur, weil der eine Menge Energie rausballert.
Das schwarze Loch in der Milchstraße sehen wir nicht.

Vielleicht haben Außerirdische schon vor Millionen Jahren die Erde ausgemacht, weil sie dort Ozon entdeckt haben.
Und vor 2000 Jahren haben sie alles auf eine Karte gesetzt und eine Anlage gebaut, mit der sie ein Signal drauf schicken können.
1900 Jahre lang haben sie immer wieder ein Signal geschickt, bis die Energiereserven verbraucht waren -- aber eine Antwort kam nie.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Juni 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> viel text



Ich spreche nicht davon, Kinder auf Generationenschiffe umzusiedeln. Ich spreche davon, dass Kinder ein fester Bestandteil von Generationenschiffe sind. Deswegen heißen die so. Und du kannst dir die zweite Generation nicht aussuchen, du musst nehmen was geboren wird und brauchst somit ein Lebensumfeld, in dem der durchschnittliche Mensch (oder Alien) funktioniert und nicht nur ein paar selbstopfernde Harcore-Pioniere.

Daher:
Schritt 1 = Dauerhafte Lebensumgebung für die eigene Art im Raum künstlich aufbauen
Schritt 2 = Diese Umgebung unabhängig vom Zentralgestirn machen
Schritt 3 = Dieser Umgebung die Möglichkeit geben, sich in den interstellaren Raum zu begeben
Bis hierhin erreicht: Eine eigene, voll kontrollierte Welt unabhängig von irgendwelchen Systemen. Mit Einwohnern, die seit Jahrhunderten/Generationen nichts anderes mehr gesehen haben, ehe sie auch in die Nähe des nächsten Sternes kommen und die damit offensichtlich zufrieden sind/sich nicht gegenseitig zerfleischt haben. Warum sollte die plötzlich ihre (künstliche) Welt aufgeben und einen Eroberungskrieg auf einem Planeten beginnen, dessen Bedingungen für ihre Art sogar schlechter als die maßgeschneiderten im Habitat sind?


----------



## DKK007 (20. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Neue Erkenntnisse zur Hirnentwicklung in der Evolution:
> Bericht: Gehirn, Gesellschaft, Glueck - darum stehen wir im Affenhaus auf der Besucherseite | MDR.DE
> Doku-Film: Zufall Mensch? Der kleine Schritt zum grossen Gehirn | MDR.DE



Möglicherweise gibt es für diese Entdeckung auch in ein paar Jahren noch einen Nobelpreis.


----------



## Adi1 (20. Juni 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich denke der Hauptgrund wird sein, wenn der bisherige Lebensraum (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) lebensfeindlich wird.
> Dann ist die Spezies gezwungen alles zu mobilisieren und zu flüchten oder sie stirbt aus.



Um eine Flucht erstmal zu ermöglichen, muss man aber zeitig genug erkennen,
das man auf einen "Point of no Return"-Moment zusteuert.

Dann braucht man alle (noch) verfügbaren Ressourcen, wahrscheinlich über Jahrzehnte,
um solch ein Projekt technologisch überhaupt verwirklichen zu können.

Sorry, wir werden das nicht packen,
und wenn es andere gibt/gab,
sind sie auch daran gescheitert.


----------



## Mahoy (20. Juni 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich spreche nicht davon, Kinder auf Generationenschiffe umzusiedeln. Ich spreche davon, dass Kinder ein fester Bestandteil von Generationenschiffe sind. Deswegen heißen die so. Und du kannst dir die zweite Generation nicht aussuchen, du musst nehmen was geboren wird und brauchst somit ein Lebensumfeld, in dem der durchschnittliche Mensch (oder Alien) funktioniert und nicht nur ein paar selbstopfernde Harcore-Pioniere.



Eine hermetische Umgebung ist eine kontrollierte Umgebung. Die nächste Generation würde dort implizit und explizit auf die Aufgabe vorbereitet, wegen der man unterwegs ist. Sprich, sie wachsen in der festen Überzeugung auf, dass sie die Strapazen einer eben *nicht* idealen Lebensumgebung (So ein Generationenschiff wird _vielleicht_ mehr als das absolut Lebensnotwendige bieten, jedoch niemals den Komfort einer planetaren Umgebung ...) ertragen, eine fremde Welt erreichen und diese für die Spezies Mensch in Besitz nehmen müssen - entweder als Erstsiedler oder als Eroberer.

Selbstverständlich kann niemand garantieren, dass das ursprüngliche Ziel die Generationswechsel übersteht. Dieses Effekt hast du allerdings bei jedem Projekt, dass nicht in einem Lebensalter abgeschlossen werden kann. Ein Generationenschiff hat allerdings den Vorteil, dass es dort keinerlei "störende" äußere Einflüsse gibt, sondern lediglich ein Umdenken innerhalb der Gruppe stattfinden kann.
Vieles wird auch durch die technischen Möglichkeiten definiert werden: Wenn das Generationenschiff nur darauf ausgelegt und dafür ausgestattet ist, einen bestimmten Planeten zu erreichen uns diesen zu besiedeln und/oder zu erobern, *kann* die Besatzung gar nicht mal eben umdisponieren, selbst wenn sie es wollte. Sie können die Beschleunigungs- und Bremsphasen nicht mal eben abändern. Sie haben nicht den Treibstoff für vom Plan abweichende Manöver innerhalb des Zielsystems. Sie Ausrüstung für einen ganz bestimmten Zweck an Bord, nicht aber dafür, sich selbst Ressourcen zu verschaffen und mal eben alles umzubauen, während sie die Melodie vom A-Team pfeifen. Kurz, ihr Handlungsspielraum wäre begrenzt und sie stehen unter Handlungsdruck - denn die Bewohner des Zielplaneten werden es womöglich mit sehr gemischten Gefühlen aufnehmen, reingerauschte Nachbarn zu haben, die mit ziemlicher Sicherheit um mehr als nur ein Päckchen Zucker bitten müssen.

Das alles außen vor, ist dein Argument, dass sich menschliche Bedürfnisse ändern und auch innerhalb der hermetischen Umgebung ein anderer Plan entstehen könnte, ist selbstverständlich nicht von der Hand zu weisen, allerdings sind unzählige menschliche Bedürfnisse keine Gewohnheitssache, sondern werden durch unsere biologische Form bestimmt, die sich nun einmal in einer irdischen Umgebung entwickelt hat. Und diese wiederum wird sich angesichts unseres eher langsamen Generationswechsels auch an Bord eines beweglichen oder stationären Habitats nicht so bald ändern. Auch nach zig Generationen mag Homo sapiens sapiens das, was Homo sapiens sapiens mag. 

Welche Probleme jeweils entstehen, ist überhaupt nicht absehbar. Wie ich bereits schrieb und du übergangen hast: Wenn das Versorgungskonzept eines stationären Habitats nicht funktionieren sollte, werden Menschen auf das zurückfallen, was sich in fünf Millionen Jahren Mensch bewährt hat, nämlich einen bewohnbaren Planeten unterm Hintern zu haben.
Wir haben beispielsweise außer ein paar, teilweise sehr weit auseinander gehenden Hypothesen keinrlei Vorstellung davon, wie gut zugänglich extraplanetare Resssourcen zugänglich sind - oder ob diese überhaupt zugänglich sind. Aber wir haben eine sehr genaue Vorstellung davon, wie gut planetare Ressourcen zugänglich sind. Diese beuten wir seit Jahrtausenden erfolgreich aus.


----------



## DKK007 (21. Juni 2020)

Verzerrt der hohe Anteil von studentischen Probanden in der Verhaltensforschung unser Bild vom Menschen? &#8211; Frischer Wind


----------



## Sk3ptizist (22. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Verzerrt der hohe Anteil von studentischen Probanden in der Verhaltensforschung unser Bild vom Menschen? &#8211; Frischer Wind



hehe, Psychologen finden über Psychologen heraus, dass sie hauptsächlich sich selbst untersuchen?, sehr geiler Selbstbezug  

Zitat:
_"Unsere Vorstellungen von menschlichem Verhalten und kognitiver Entwicklung basieren demnach erheblich auf Untersuchungen an einer Subgruppe, die &#8211; zumindest psychologisch betrachtet &#8211; in hohem Maße unrepräsentativ für die Spezies Mensch zu sein scheint"
...
"Und was müsste sich zukünftig in der psychologischen Forschung ändern, falls dies tatsächlich so sein sollte?"_

hmm,  vielleicht Job wechseln und nach Zentralafrika ziehen (=andere Subgruppe)? oder noch einfacher, dem  "psycholgische Forschung" noch ein "Pseudo" spendieren, "Psychopseudologie" klingt doch auch nicht schlecht 

ich muss zugeben, ich war auch mal Opfer eines "Psychologiestudenten" den ich kannte und hab an so einer Studie für Ihn mit fMRT mitgemacht ^^, war für ca. 20 min in der Röhre und musste aller 30 s hochkomplexe Matheaufgaben beantworten, wie 37+12 oder 83-25, dafür gabs nen 50€ Büchergutschein oder so, von daher sind solche Studien doch nicht ganz unnütz ;D
und da ich selbst kein Psychologiestudent war, ist die Studie mit meinen Messwerten viel repräsentativer!  ^^


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. Juni 2020)

Interessant, aber auch nicht wirklich verwunderlich, wenn man drüber nachdenkt.

Neben den in der WEIRD-Definition angegebenen Dingen würde ich noch weitere, verzerrende Effekte hinzufügen: wer mehrfach an entsprechenden Studien teilnimmt, weiß eventuell schon was sie oder ihn erwartet. Bekannte Tests, etwa das mit der im Artikel beschriebenen optischen Täuschung, funktionieren dann vielleicht gar nicht mehr. Auch der Einfluss der sozialen Erwartungshaltung in Kombination mit dem sozio-ökonomischen Status und dem Habitus und Selbstbild können sicher leicht zu verzerrten Ergebnissen bei manchen Tests führen. Nach dem Motto "Nee, so eine Antwort kann ich doch als liberaler Nachwuchs-Akademiker nun wirklich nicht geben!".


----------



## RyzA (23. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Verzerrt der hohe Anteil von studentischen Probanden in der Verhaltensforschung unser Bild vom Menschen? &#8211; Frischer Wind


Von 2010 der Artikel. 

Ich dachte das wäre was aktuelles.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Juni 2020)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Interessant, aber auch nicht wirklich verwunderlich, wenn man drüber nachdenkt.
> 
> Neben den in der WEIRD-Definition angegebenen Dingen würde ich noch weitere, verzerrende Effekte hinzufügen: wer mehrfach an entsprechenden Studien teilnimmt, weiß eventuell schon was sie oder ihn erwartet. Bekannte Tests, etwa das mit der im Artikel beschriebenen optischen Täuschung, funktionieren dann vielleicht gar nicht mehr. Auch der Einfluss der sozialen Erwartungshaltung in Kombination mit dem sozio-ökonomischen Status und dem Habitus und Selbstbild können sicher leicht zu verzerrten Ergebnissen bei manchen Tests führen. Nach dem Motto "Nee, so eine Antwort kann ich doch als liberaler Nachwuchs-Akademiker nun wirklich nicht geben!".



Es hat seine Gründe, dass gerne Erstsemester für solche Tests genommen 
Wiederholungen sehe ich jedenfalls als das kleinere bzw. leicht zu behebene Problem: Man fragt einfach danach, lässt solche Kandidaten aber trotzdem teilnehmen. Einen Grund zu lügen haben sie dann nicht und man kann es bei der Auswertung getrennt berücksichtigen und möglicherweise sogar weitere interessante Details über den Test und seine Fehleranfälligkeiten herausfinden.

Das ganze Problem betrifft übrigens nicht nur Psychologie, sondern den gesamten medizinischen und sozialwissenschaftlichen Bereich (womit es hier eigentlich nichts zu suchen hat ). Nicht nur Studenten selbst, auch Einwohner von Universitätsstädten sind bei günstigeren Studien absolut überrepräsentiert. Um im ganzen Land Teilnehmer zu suchen, braucht man eben Zeit und Geld - und selbst dann wird man am Ende noch korrigieren müssen, weil studierte tendentiell eher "bin dabei" sagen.


----------



## compisucher (25. Juni 2020)

DEN Artikel fand ich interessant zu lesen:
Sind wir allein im All? - Spektrum der Wissenschaft


----------



## Adi1 (25. Juni 2020)

compisucher schrieb:


> DEN Artikel fand ich interessant zu lesen:
> Sind wir allein im All? - Spektrum der Wissenschaft



Einen Nachtrag dazu:

eRosita: Eine Million Roentgenquellen in einem Bild - Spektrum der Wissenschaft

Von uns aus in das Zentrum unserer Galaxie gesehen,

wären wohl nur links und rechts habitable Zonen (und ev. Zivilisationen) zu erwarten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Juni 2020)

compisucher schrieb:


> DEN Artikel fand ich interessant zu lesen:
> Sind wir allein im All? - Spektrum der Wissenschaft



Dreht sich größenteils um naheliegende Aspekte zur mangelnden Kosten-Nutzenbilanz interstellarer Reisen, welche aber nur physische Abwesenheiten erklärt. Das eigentlich spannende am Fermi-Paraxdoxon ist doch aber, wieso man von fremden Zivilisationen auch nichts hört. Diesbezüglich bin ich, jenseits der Grundhypothese, dass es sie einfach nicht gibt, ganz bei Randall Munroe.
xkcd: Fish


----------



## Threshold (25. Juni 2020)

Vielleicht ist der mensch aber auch einfach nur die erste Zivilisation in der Galaxie, die überhaupt einen technologischen Fortschritt erreicht hat.
Andere Planeten sind nicht so weit bzw. hängen gerade darin Einzeller zu entwickeln.


----------



## Mahoy (25. Juni 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist der mensch aber auch einfach nur die erste Zivilisation in der Galaxie, die überhaupt einen technologischen Fortschritt erreicht hat.
> Andere Planeten sind nicht so weit bzw. hängen gerade darin Einzeller zu entwickeln.



Oder sind einfach zu weit entfernt und/oder es ist zu viel Störung dazwischen.

Oder sind so weit oder so andersartig entwickelt, dass sie uns in Sachen für uns erkennbarer Merkmale verhungern lassen. Wenn man nur nach Rauchzeichen Ausschau hält, übersieht man die Brieftauben und kann Telegrafie gar nicht wahrnehmen.


----------



## RyzA (25. Juni 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Oder sind so weit oder so andersartig entwickelt, dass sie uns in Sachen für uns erkennbarer Merkmale verhungern lassen. Wenn man nur nach Rauchzeichen Ausschau hält, übersieht man die Brieftauben und kann Telegrafie gar nicht wahrnehmen.


Die Naturgesetze sind aber überall die selben.

Deswegen kann man davon ausgesehen das sie auch Radiowellen einsetzen





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Cvcxuq1Eug0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## emp1 (25. Juni 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dreht sich größenteils um naheliegende Aspekte zur mangelnden Kosten-Nutzenbilanz interstellarer Reisen, welche aber nur physische Abwesenheiten erklärt. Das eigentlich spannende am Fermi-Paraxdoxon ist doch aber, wieso man von fremden Zivilisationen auch nichts hört. Diesbezüglich bin ich, jenseits der Grundhypothese, dass es sie einfach nicht gibt, ganz bei Randall Munroe.
> xkcd: Fish



War es nicht deine Argumentation etwas weiter oben, dass es schierer Zufall wäre, schwache Signale von fremden Zivilisationen überhaupt zu dedektieren.

Die Erde hatte die stärkste unbewußte Abstrahlung grob zw. 1950 und 1980, mittlerweile sind die zivilisatorischen Abstrahlungen viel zielgerichteter (Satelliten) und energieffizienter.

Lass da mal noch weitere 100 oder 200 Jahr vergehen und die Erde strahlt unbewußt praktisch nix mehr ab Dank Technologiefortschritt.

Die Hypothese, dass wir schlichtweg in einem eher irrelevanten teil der Galaxis sind hat was.

Wir sind am Innenrand des Orionarmes, fast 5000 LJ vom zentrumsnäheren Sagittarius-Carina Arm durch ein relativ sternenarmes Gebiet und mächtigen Materiewolken von diesem inneren arm getrennt.
In diesem ist die Häufigkeit von G-Sternen (sonnenähnlich) fast 400 mal so hoch als in unserer unmittelbaren Umgebung und der durchschnittliche Abstand beträgt ca. 3 LJ (bei uns ca. 6 LJ)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Juni 2020)

Nö. Meine Argumentation war, dass wir null Ahnung haben, wie extrem unwahrscheinlich die Enstehung von Leben ist.

Die Hypothese eines "irrelevanten" Bereichs einer Galaxie hat vor allem eins: Verdammt viele Voraussetzungen. Zum Beispiel die einer interstellare Zivilisation, die irgend einem Bereich eine Relevanz zusprechen könnte. Und da spielt eine Entfernungsverdoppelung sicherlich keine Rolle. Mit der uns bekannten Physik sind in menschlichen Zeiträumen keine Reisen auch nur über 0,03 LJ praktikabel. Es mag bei der ganzen Science Fiction und kühnen Spekulationen über chipgroße Mikrosonden, die zu Nachbarsystemen geschossen werden sollen, vielen Leuten nicht klar sein, aber uns bekannte Raumfahrtmethoden sind extrem langsam. Ich habe gerade mal überschlagen, auf welche Geschwindigkeit wir ein 140-Tonnen-Schiff (Nutzlast einer Saturn V in LEO) beschleunigen könnten, wenn wir eine Rakete mit der Effizienz einer Saturn V und der Gesamtmassen der Sonne bauen würden. Ergebnis: Circa 0,0000004 c. (Unter Vernachlässigung der relativistischen Massenzunahme, was bei dem nicht-Tempo aber akzeptabel erscheint.)

(Rechengrundlage: 140 Tonnen auf/um 7,8 km/s beschleunigen können bei einer Startmasse von 2970 Tonnen. D.h. um eine Saturn V samt Nutzlast zuvor um 7,8 km/s beschleunigen zu können, um 15,6 km/s insgesamt zu erreichen braucht man 21,2 weitere. Um eine Rakete dieser Größe einen Startboost für 23,4 km/s, muss eine noch einmal um den Faktor 21,2 größere Stufe unten drunter,... . Weil ich faul war, habe ich aber einfach nur den Anstieg der Stufen berechnet und jeweils die Masse aller höheren Stufen vernachlässigt und außerdem vergessen, dass die 7,8 km/s LEO ja schon eine die Rotationsgeschwindigkeit des Startplatzes enthalten. Statt knapp 16 Beschleunigungsstufen wird man also vermutlich nur 13-14 bauen können, ehe man eine Sonnenmasse erreicht, und statt jeweils 7,8 km/s sind es vielleicht nur 7,5 km/s. Aber eigentlich ist es auch egal, ob man beim Überschlag auf 0,0000004 oder 0,00000004 c kommt mit einer Rakete, die sich unter ihrer eigenen Masse zur Kugel formen und selbst enzünden würde )


----------



## compisucher (26. Juni 2020)

Ich fand den Ansatz auch (an der Stelle willkommen Emp1 in der Diskussion) ganz interessant.
Welche Voraussetzungen meinst du, ruyven_macaran?

Ich habe das gerade mal nachgeschaut, es ist tatsächlich so, dass der nächste Spiralarm eine wesentlich höhere Sternendichte als unser Randbereich aufweist.

Die Voraussetzungen für interstellare Raumfahrt, egal mit welcher Technologie, sind schlichtweg freundlicher.
Schaue dir die Sternenansammlungen in dem Bereich an, exemplarisch:
Messier 24 – Wikipedia
Da stehen in der Tat zehntausende Sterne, überwiegend 0,7 bis 1,5 Solmassen in Abständen von 1-3 LJ herum 

Mögliche Zivilisationen haben,
a) viel bessere und frühere Möglichkeiten, potentielle Planeten in Nachbarsystemen zu erkennen.
b) eine realistische Chance, auch mit vorhandenen Ressourcen diese relativ geringe Distanz zu überbrücken.

Das ganz ist ja wirklich nur exemplarisch.

Fakt ist ebenso, dass unser System derzeit (war ja auch schon mal woanders) im Verhältnis zu den meisten anderen Sternen der Milchstraße sich in einem eher sternenarmen Bereich aufhält.
Das hat auch Vorteile, z. B. weil man mittlerweile gut und gerne 20 weitere sonnen identifiziert hat, die sich mit extrem hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit zusammen mit unserer Sonne gebildet haben.
Sprich diese Systeme fliegen im lockeren Pulk immer noch relativ dicht beieinander durch die Galaxis.

Ich glaube im Übrigen nicht, das irgendwer sich bei dem Stichwort interstellarer Raumfahrt noch Gedanken über chem. Antriebe macht.
Schätze, dass künftige interstellare Sonden, sofern sie gebaut werden, mit Ionenantrieb +Solarsegel + swing-by-Beschleunigung um unsere Sonne herum wohl funktionieren werden.
Deep Space 1 – Wikipedia

677 Tage in Betrieb und erreichte in dieser Zeit eine kumulierte Beschleunigung von &#8710;v = 4,3 km/s = nicht schlecht für in Summe 72 kg Xenon als Treibstoff


----------



## Mahoy (26. Juni 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die Naturgesetze sind aber überall die selben.
> Deswegen kann man davon ausgesehen das sie auch Radiowellen einsetzen



Zwar kann man davon ausgehen, dass jede technologisierte Zivilisation elektromagnetischen Fallout erzeugt, aber was wir vielleicht auffangen können, ist die aktive Übermittlung von Informationen über größere Entfernung mittels Radiowellen.

Und das ist nun wirklich kein Muss. Telekommunikation ist enorm praktisch für unsere moderne Lebensweise, aber sie ist nicht zwingend - auch nicht für die Eroberung des Weltraums. Nimm' beispielsweise den ersten bemannten Flug ins All oder die Mondlandung: Da wurden per Funk Berichte abgegeben und Vitalfunktionen überwacht,  aber die Module waren vorprogrammiert und es gab eine manuelle Steuerung für Notfälle und der Rest wurde auf Band aufgezeichnet. Nicht jede Spezies will immer jede Information sofort bekommen und später sortieren, welche davon korrekt waren - selbst manche Menschen ziehen es vor, den Endstand auszuwerten.

Da ist immer wieder der Knackpunkt bei der Suche nach Außerirdischen: Wir suchen oftmals gar nicht wirklich nach Außerirdischen, sondern eher nach Menschen von anderen Planeten.


----------



## Threshold (26. Juni 2020)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ich habe das gerade mal nachgeschaut, es ist tatsächlich so, dass der nächste Spiralarm eine wesentlich höhere Sternendichte als unser Randbereich aufweist.



Das Problem bei einer höheren Sterndichte oder ein Sternentstehungsgebiet in der Nähe ist aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit von Supernovae oder vergleichbare Ereignisse.
Es reicht ja schon, wenn ein Stern zu nah an einem anderen Stern vorbei zieht -- schwupps, weg sind die Planten.
Unser Sonnensystem hat eben das Glück, dass hier absolut tote Hose ist. Hier ist gar nichts los. Deswegen konnte die Erde über Milliarden Jahre eine stabile Umlaufbahn um die Sonne halten und dadurch konnte sich das Leben so weit entwickeln, dass es heute tatsächlich Affen gibt, die Raumfahrt betreiben.


----------



## compisucher (26. Juni 2020)

Aber Threshold,
wir sind nur derzeit hier!
Da ist kaum eine statische Komponente und eine Supernova in Solnähe ist eine statistische Größe.
Wer weiss schon, wie oft unser System nahe an einer Katastrophe vorbeigeflogen ist in den letzten 5 Mrd. Jahren.

Entstanden ist unser Sonnensystem mutmaßlich ca. 500 LJ weiter vom Zentrum weg innerhalb des Orion-Armes und pendelt um ca. 250 LJ in der Vertikalen.
Es ist also eine kosmische Momentaufnahme in der unser System vielleicht eine Umdrehung = 220 Mio. Jahre, wenn überhaupt, verbleibt.


----------



## Mahoy (26. Juni 2020)

So ein paar Millionen Jahre Ruhe sind ja für ein wenig ungestörte Evolution durchaus hilfreich. Aber wenn wir danach endlich mal wieder unter Leute kommen, klappt es womöglich auch mit dem extraterrestrischen Kontakt.


----------



## compisucher (26. Juni 2020)

Das ist doch wie die corona Krise.
Wenn du zu lange alleine bleibst, wirst du merkwürdig...


----------



## RyzA (26. Juni 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Da ist immer wieder der Knackpunkt bei der Suche nach Außerirdischen: Wir suchen oftmals gar nicht wirklich nach Außerirdischen, sondern eher nach Menschen von anderen Planeten.


Weil wie gesagt die Naturgesetze überall die selben sind. Dann setzt man vorraus, dass andere hochentwickelte Spezies eine ähnliche Logik verwenden wie wir.


----------



## compisucher (26. Juni 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Weil wie gesagt die Naturgesetze überall die selben sind. Dann setzt man vorraus, dass andere hochentwickelte Spezies eine ähnliche Logik verwenden wie wir.



Was eben nicht zwingend sein muss.
So rein theoretisch wäre eine Weiterentwicklung unsere Oktopoden hin zu einer intelligenten Spezies durchaus möglich inkl. Unterwasserarchitektur, Bildung, Kommunikation usw.
Er hat sogar acht Manipulatoren um Großartiges zu bewerkstelligen und jetzt schon mindesten so gute Augen wie wir.
Nur wird eine solche Spezies auf Grund seiner Lebensumgebung nur im unwahrscheinlichsten Falle sich Gedanken machen, wie er zu anderen Sternen kommt, zumindest ist die Hürde ungleich größer.
Somit kann eine ähnliche kognitive Leistungsfähigkeit nicht zwingend etwas darüber aussagen, wie sich eben diese Spezies in Hinblick auf die Technikanwendung entwickeln wird.


----------



## Mahoy (26. Juni 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Weil wie gesagt die Naturgesetze überall die selben sind. Dann setzt man vorraus, dass andere hochentwickelte Spezies eine ähnliche Logik verwenden wie wir.



Nur gibt es da kein direkte Verbindung, da sich Naturgesetze keine spezifischen Werte sind, diese Werte nicht auf alles und jeden die selbe Auswirkung haben und auch nicht jeder gleich auf diese Auswirkungen reagiert.

Grob vereinfacht: Zum Beispiel gelten überall die gleichen Gravitationsgesetze (soweit wir diese erkannt haben), aber es herrscht nicht überall die gleiche Gravitation. Und wenn die Gravitation dich oder mich unsanft zu Boden zieht, kann das - abhängig von unserer Physis - gänzlich andere Folgen haben. Beispielsweise könnte es sein, dass du unverletzt bleibst und ich mir übel den Steiß prelle. Und je nach Mentalität könnte es sei, dass du trotzdem fluchst wie ein Kesselflicker, obwohl dir gar nichts passiert ist,  und ich trotz meiner schmerzhaften Verletzung das Ganze stoisch hinnehme.
 Und wir gehören sogar zur selben Spezies. 

Oder anders: Auch du und ein Schimpanse unterliegen den selben Naturgesetzen. Trotzdem bis du kein Schimpanse. Jedenfalls nicht, dass ich wüsste.


----------



## RyzA (26. Juni 2020)

compisucher schrieb:


> Nur wird eine solche Spezies auf Grund seiner Lebensumgebung nur im unwahrscheinlichsten Falle sich Gedanken machen, wie er zu anderen Sternen kommt, zumindest ist die Hürde ungleich größer.


Wenn sie so hoch entwickelt ist das sie die irgendwann technische Geräte dazu hat, warum nicht?
Dann würde sie, selbst auf einen reinen Wasserplaneten, bestimmt irgendwann den Himmel erkunden und sich fragen, was das für helle weiße Punkte am Himmel sind.

Nur dürfte es unter Wasser mit Elektrizität schwer werden.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Oder anders: Auch du und ein Schimpanse unterliegen den selben Naturgesetzen. Trotzdem bis du kein Schimpanse. Jedenfalls nicht, dass ich wüsste.


Wir haben aber einen gemeinsamen Vorfahren und zu 98% genetisch mit dem Schimpansen verwandt.
Eine zufällige Mutation hat dazu geführt das wir uns weiter entwickelt haben.

Und auch intelligente Tiere (Primaten, Vögel, Wale, Hunde etc) verfügen über sehr einfache Logik. Deswegen sagt man das sie ähnlich weit entwickelt sind wie menschliche Kleinkinder bis 4 Jahre.
Was eben auf die selbe Umgebung und die selben Naturgesetze zurückzuführen ist.


----------



## behemoth85 (26. Juni 2020)

Wenn die natürlichen Konstanten wie man annimmt wirklich konstant sind, braucht man nicht lange diskutieren: Höchstwarscheinlich wird keine Spezies Herr über die kosmischen Distanzen. 

Wenn Licht die Geschwindigkeitsgrenze bildet mit seinen 300k km/s und Materie laut Einstein nicht so schnell beschleunigt werden kann, dann hilft keine noch so bahnbrechende Technologie, denn die Natur stellt allen Spezies die selbe Grenze. 

Angenommen Wesen die im Durchschnitt 1000 Jahre leben und sich mit Antriebstechniken bis 90% der L.Geschw. fortbewegen können, wie groß wäre der Teil ihrer kosmischen Zone des Erreichbaren ? Immernoch sehr klein, sie wären praktisch regional  

Die Distanzen zwischen Sternen sind einfach so unfassbar und unwirklich groß dass es nach gesunder Logik nur schwer vorstellbar scheint sie irgendwann zu beherrschen.


----------



## compisucher (26. Juni 2020)

Denk um die Ecke, werter Ryza.
Eigenstrom.
Die hiesige Unterwasserbiologie hat Entwicklungen hervorgebracht, die selber Strom gewinnen kann = z. B. Zitteraal.
Dafür werden sie kaum Kleidung brauchen, wäre eher hinderlich unter Wasser.
Unterwasserzivilisationen dürften völlig anders aussehen, wie wir es uns nur vorstellen können.
Langstreckenkommunikation wäre subschall, walähnlich nahezu unbegrenzt rund um den Erdball zu hören.
Wenn ein Blauwalbulle nahe der Antarktis brüllt hört das ein Weibchen am Nordpol, 20.000 km Reichweite ist kein Problem mit weniger als 50 KJ Energieeinsatzz.


----------



## compisucher (26. Juni 2020)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Angenommen Wesen die im Durchschnitt 1000 Jahre leben und sich mit Antriebstechniken bis 90% der L.Geschw. fortbewegen können, wie groß wäre der Teil ihrer kosmischen Zone des Erreichbaren ? Immernoch sehr klein, sie wären praktisch regional



Sehe ich ähnlich, selbst sehr stabile Zivilisationen werden vielleicht einen Radius von 1000 LJ innerhalb von 10.000 Jahren erforschen können, vielleicht 100 LJ Radius besiedeln können.
Die Historie lehrt uns, dass Besiedlungen auf Grund Widrigkeiten (siehe Nordamerika) ein sehr schmerzvoller und langanhaltender Prozess ist.
Nur weil man System A innerhalb von 200 Jahren erreicht hat, heisst das noch lange nicht, das man das nächste System B (von A aus gesehen) ebenso in 200 Jahren erreichen kann.


----------



## Mahoy (26. Juni 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Nur dürfte es unter Wasser mit Elektrizität schwer werden.



Dann könnte man auch sagen, in der Lufthülle, in der wir leben, wäre es schwer mit Elektrizität.
Das ist es aber gar nicht, weil wir nach und nach gelernt haben, wie wir damit ins unserem hauptsächlichen Umgebungsmedium umgehen müssen.

Und was machen wir letztendlich? Wir erzeugen Elektrizität und führen sie durch isolierte Leitungen hier und dort hin. Und das machen wir gelegentlich sogar unter Wasser. Für eine hypothetische, im Wasser lebende Spezies wäre der dafür erforderliche, gar nicht mal so viel höhere Materialaufwand der Normalzustand. Zum Ausgleich müssen sie das Ganze nicht gegen atmosphärische Entladungen absichern und sich auch viel weniger Gedanken um Abschirmung/Entstörung machen.

Und wie kommt es eigentlich, dass so ziemlich alle irdischen Organismen, die nennenswert Bioelektrizität generieren können, ausgerechnet Wasserbewohner sind?


----------



## RyzA (26. Juni 2020)

compisucher schrieb:


> Denk um die Ecke, werter Ryza.
> Eigenstrom.
> Die hiesige Unterwasserbiologie hat Entwicklungen hervorgebracht, die selber Strom gewinnen kann = z. B. Zitteraal.





Mahoy schrieb:


> Und wie kommt es eigentlich, dass so ziemlich alle irdischen Organismen, die nennenswert Bioelektrizität generieren können, ausgerechnet Wasserbewohner sind?


Ok, sogesehen habt ihr natürlich Recht.


----------



## Threshold (26. Juni 2020)

compisucher schrieb:


> Aber Threshold,
> wir sind nur derzeit hier!
> Da ist kaum eine statische Komponente und eine Supernova in Solnähe ist eine statistische Größe.
> Wer weiss schon, wie oft unser System nahe an einer Katastrophe vorbeigeflogen ist in den letzten 5 Mrd. Jahren.



Ich hatte mal gelesen, dass der Asteroid, der vor 65 Millionen Jahre die Erde traf und dadurch erst die Säugetiere antrieb, von einem vorbeifliegenden Stern ausgelöst wurde.
Andererseits muss es recht ruhig gewesen sein, denn die Erde umkreist die sonne seit 4,5 Milliarden Jahren und zwar ungestört in einer fast perfekten Kreisbahn.
Man stelle sich vor, die Erde würde keine solche Kreisbahn haben sondern zwischen 100 und 200 Millionen Kilometer Abstand schwanken.



compisucher schrieb:


> Entstanden ist unser Sonnensystem mutmaßlich ca. 500 LJ weiter vom Zentrum weg innerhalb des Orion-Armes und pendelt um ca. 250 LJ in der Vertikalen.
> Es ist also eine kosmische Momentaufnahme in der unser System vielleicht eine Umdrehung = 220 Mio. Jahre, wenn überhaupt, verbleibt.



Das Sonnensystem ist ja erst entstanden, weil es eine Supernova gab, die die Gaswolke so weit verdichtet hat, dass die Sonne überhaupt entstanden ist.
Trotzdem gab es eine menge Faktoren, die es braucht. Man stelle sich vor, das Sonnensystem hätte nur einen großen Gasplaneten. Der wäre ins Innere gewandert und hätte alle Felsenplaneten heraus gekickt. Jupiter ist ja ins Innere gewandert aber vom Saturn wieder herausgezogen worden.
Oder die Entstehung des Mondes. Der andere Planet hätte die Erde auch zerstören können.
Es braucht eben Zufälle. Die Venus hatte ja nicht so viel Glück.



RyzA schrieb:


> Weil wie gesagt die Naturgesetze überall die selben sind. Dann setzt man vorraus, dass andere hochentwickelte Spezies eine ähnliche Logik verwenden wie wir.



Zumindest, wenn eine Spezies einen hoben technologischen Fortschritt erreichen will oder hat, wird sie irgendwann auf die Quantenphysik treffen.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Grob vereinfacht: Zum Beispiel gelten überall die gleichen Gravitationsgesetze (soweit wir diese erkannt haben), aber es herrscht nicht überall die gleiche Gravitation. Und wenn die Gravitation dich oder mich unsanft zu Boden zieht, kann das - abhängig von unserer Physis - gänzlich andere Folgen haben. Beispielsweise könnte es sein, dass du unverletzt bleibst und ich mir übel den Steiß prelle. Und je nach Mentalität könnte es sei, dass du trotzdem fluchst wie ein Kesselflicker, obwohl dir gar nichts passiert ist,  und ich trotz meiner schmerzhaften Verletzung das Ganze stoisch hinnehme.
> Und wir gehören sogar zur selben Spezies.
> 
> Oder anders: Auch du und ein Schimpanse unterliegen den selben Naturgesetzen. Trotzdem bis du kein Schimpanse. Jedenfalls nicht, dass ich wüsste.



Wenn du einen Planeten hast, dessen Masse größer ist als die der Erde, wirst du auch andere Lebewesen antreffen. Sie  werden vermutlich kleiner sein und eher am Boden leben.
Aber letztendlich ist es alles Spekulation, da wir immer die Erde als Maßstab -- als den Durchschnitt -- ansehen, da wir keinen anderen Vergleich haben.



compisucher schrieb:


> Unterwasserzivilisationen dürften völlig anders aussehen, wie wir es uns nur vorstellen können.
> Langstreckenkommunikation wäre subschall, walähnlich nahezu unbegrenzt rund um den Erdball zu hören.
> Wenn ein Blauwalbulle nahe der Antarktis brüllt hört das ein Weibchen am Nordpol, 20.000 km Reichweite ist kein Problem mit weniger als 50 KJ Energieeinsatzz.



Unter Wasser machst du ein Hochenergieexperiment nur ein einziges Mal, danach nie wieder.
Ein Planet, der nur aus Wasser besteht, wo die Lebewesen sich im Wasser entwickeln und auch dort bleiben, haben ganz andere Probleme.
Wir hatten den Sternhimmel. Daraus konnten wir Gravitationsgesetze ableiten, denn im All ist nichts, was den Weg irgendwie beeinflusst.
Aber bei Strömungen sieht das ganz anders aus. Die mal eben zu berechnen ist eine völlig andere Nummer.
Ich denke nicht, dass es eine technologisch fortgeschrittene Zivilisation auf einem Planten geben kann, der nur aus Wasser besteht.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Und wie kommt es eigentlich, dass so ziemlich alle irdischen Organismen, die nennenswert Bioelektrizität generieren können, ausgerechnet Wasserbewohner sind?



100.000 Volt mit 1000 Ampere?


----------



## compisucher (26. Juni 2020)

Du kannst es ja sogar auf Basis unseres Planeten weiterspinnen.
Das meiste Zeugs, das in den Korallengärten wächst, ist nämlich Fauna und nicht Flora.
Sprich, irgendwer könnte ich protein-/eisweisshaltiges Zeugs in Gärten zur Ernährung anlegen.

Die Selbstheilungskräfte der meisten UW-Tiere ist ungleich größer als an Land.
Evtl. wird eine intelligente Spezies auf Grund der überragenden Biodiversität UW auf die Idee kommen, 
die eigene Rasse mit Eigenschaften anderer UW-Bewohner DNA-mäßig aufzupeppen?

Vielleicht sind aus bestimmten Gründen die Tiefseegräben ein für diese Spezies viel lohnenderes Ziel als die Sterne.
Vielleicht machen sie in der absoluten Dunkelheit und tiefe Urlaub vom Stress am Korallenriff?

Auch wenn es gerade völlig gesponnen ist, du siehst, dass alleine mit meiner bescheidenen Fantasie vieles möglich ist und die Natur in 1 Mi. mal fantasievoller.


----------



## Threshold (26. Juni 2020)

Das bezieht sich aber immer darauf, dass du freien Sauerstoff in der Atmosphäre hast.
Die Meere der Erde waren ja nicht immer so wie jetzt. Es gab nicht immer Salzwasser.
Und das Leben ohne Sauerstoff sieht nun mal deutlich anders aus und wird sich auch nicht so komplex entwickeln können.


----------



## compisucher (26. Juni 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, dass es eine technologisch fortgeschrittene Zivilisation auf einem Planten geben kann, der nur aus Wasser besteht.


Wir beide wissen es nicht 

Aber: 
Intelligente Zivilisation hat nicht zwangsweise was mit technologisch fortgeschrittener Zivilisation zu tun.
Um den Kreis zum Anfang zu schließen, warum wir von denen da draussen bisher nix gehört haben, ist das Unterwasserszenario ja nur eines von ein paar Mio. Erklärungsmöglichkeiten.

Vielleicht ist in nur 10 LJ Entfernung eine philosophische Schneckengesellschaft seit 100.000 Jahren am Werkeln, deren einziger Lebensinhalt ist, mittels symbiotischen Kontakt die optimale Nahrungsgpflanze zu entwickeln und darüber  Millionen an Gedichten verfasst, Reden darüber führt und Gemälde darüber entstehen lässt und die kleinen weissen Dinger am Nachthimmel überhaupt nicht interessiert, weil sie immer noch vor Sonnenuntergang  sich in ihre Häuser zurückziehen weil dann  die Staubstürme kommen.

So, und welche Spezies ist nun dann erfolgreicher - die oder wir???


----------



## Mahoy (26. Juni 2020)

Um mal wieder einen halben Schritt zurück zu gehen: Eine uns technologisch und physiologisch ähnlich entwickelte Spezies könnte *trotzdem* auf den Gedanken kommen, erst einmal die größtenteils unerforschten Weiten ihrer heimischen Ozeane zu erkunden.

Die hätten dann womöglich so viel Ahnung von Raumfahrt wie die Kuh vom Eiskunstlauf, aber dafür maritime Technologie, bei deren bloßen Anblick Wilhelm Bauer, Isaac Peral, Jacques Piccard und Jacques-Yves Cousteau schlagartig vor Ort reinkarnieren und gemeinschaftlich Wasserballett im Dreieck tanzen.


----------



## RyzA (26. Juni 2020)

Ich muß dabei immer an den Film "The Abyss" denken. Und auch "Avatar 2" soll größtenteils unter Wasser spielen.


----------



## compisucher (26. Juni 2020)

Guter Gedanke, werter Mahoy.
Ist das Problem der eigenen Wahrnehmung und wie wir gestrickt sind.


----------



## behemoth85 (26. Juni 2020)

compisucher schrieb:


> Wir beide wissen es nicht
> 
> Aber:
> Intelligente Zivilisation hat nicht zwangsweise was mit technologisch fortgeschrittener Zivilisation zu tun.
> ...



Was wäre denn mit Neugier ? Wenn sie die Kunst kennen würden, dann würden sie Gemälde oberhalb ihres Meeresspiegels doch brennend interessieren oder nicht ?  

Neugier wird wohl ähnlich grenzenlos sein wie der Versuch organischen Lebens, sich möglichst grenzenlos auszubreiten. So kann man wohl von ausgehen dass Intelligenz, Wissen und KnowHow immer die Neugier als Vater haben werden, auch bei den Meerjungfrauen 

Edit: Eine 100.000 Jahre fortwehrende Spezies würde sich mit höchster Warscheinlichkeit über ihren Lebensraum herausentwickeln, ich meine wir haben doch auch Perlentaucher und die haben Lungen und keine Kiemen.


----------



## compisucher (26. Juni 2020)

Ja, Neugier ist eine sehr gute Triebkraft.
Aber das gerade statt gefundene "um die Ecke Denken" vom werten Mahoy hat eben auch was.
Wenn die Spezies neugierig auf auf die Tiefsee statt dem Weltraum ist, kann das eine zivilisationsfüllende Aufgabenstellung werden


----------



## behemoth85 (26. Juni 2020)

Naja du nanntest eine Zeitspanne von 100.000 Jahren. Ich denke in der Zeit wären sie geil auf beides geworden, Tiefsee und Weltall !


----------



## Mahoy (26. Juni 2020)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Edit: Eine 100.000 Jahre fortwehrende Spezies würde sich mit höchster Warscheinlichkeit über ihren Lebensraum herausentwickeln, ich meine wir haben doch auch Perlentaucher und die haben Lungen und keine Kiemen.



Da hängen eben immer ein dickes "Wenn ..." und ein "Warum" im Raum.

Auf der Erde haben einige Spezies das Wasser verlassen und andere sind in selbigem geblieben, für manche zum Vorteil, für manche zum Nachteil.
Manche Spezies sind ins Wasser zurückgekehrt, für manche zum Vorteil, für manche zum Nachteil.
Einige Spezies sind recht flexibel, was ihren Lebensraum angeht. Manche habe eine hauptsächlichen Lebensraum oder Verbringen nur gewisse Lebenszyklen in einem bestimmten Medium.

Der Mensch ist eigentlich nicht fürs Wasser gemacht. Er kann sich darin nur so lala bewegen und es noch schlechter atmen. Er versucht, es bei überschaubaren Ausflügen zu belassen. Manchmal zwar auch aus Vergnügen, zumeist aber aus dem Zwang heraus, sich dort Ressourcen zu verschaffen.
Wenn die von comipsucher postulierte Schneckenzivilisation das Wasser weder aus Not verlassen muss noch zum Vergnügen verlassen will, passiert da halt nichts.
Vielleicht *kann* sie es aber auch gar nicht, weil die Atmosphäre tödlich (Gift, Druck etc.) ist. Ich meine, das ist für die dann ungefähr ebenso attraktiv oder machbar wie für uns ein Ausflug in den flüssigen Erdkern. Wäre schon mal interessant und womöglich sogar lukrativ, fällt aber aus wegen ist nicht.


----------



## compisucher (26. Juni 2020)

Das mag schon sein.

Immerhin bewegen wir uns im hochspekulativen Bereich, auch meine Annahme von 100.000 Jahren.

Vor 100.000 Jahren rannten die Meisten von uns noch mit Augenwulst und Tigerfell durch die Gegend  

Ob sich eine komplexe, hochtechnisierte (und somit durchaus anfällige) Zivilisation überhaupt halten kann, mag man gerne in Frage stellen.


Andererseits wurde ja überdeutlich durch diverse Teilnehmer hier vorangestellt, wie mühsam und im Schneckentempo eine (derzeit) realisierbare interstellare Raumfahrt aussehen mag.

Lass uns Menschen noch mal 1000 Jahre on Top geben und eventuell haben wir dann irgend was brauchbares so für 5% LJ entwickelt, dass auch ganze Auswandererscharen frachten kann.

Und dann flieg erst mal erfolgreich mit 50.000 Siedler mit 5% LG zu einem in 20 LJ entfernten besiedelbaren System.

Das sind 1000 Jahre Reisezeit, ob da noch alles heil ankommt und ob die Nachfahren der Siedler überhaupt aussteigen wollen?

Dann gibt es meinethalben in dem nächsten bewohnbaren System nach 5.000 Jahren ausreichend technische Ressourcen um das nächste System von der ersten Siedlung aus zu erkunden bzw. zu besiedeln.

Rechnet man so halbwegs glaubwürdige Zeitspannen inkl. Reisedauern zusammen, sind 100.000 Jahre ein Nichts um meinethalben 25 Systeme zu besiedeln.

Mutmaßlich kennt System Nr. 20 die Kernwelt nur noch von Gerüchten her, weil die Vor-Vorfahren*100 schon vor 50.000 Jahren ausgewandert sind.


----------



## behemoth85 (26. Juni 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Da hängen eben immer ein dickes "Wenn ..." und ein "Warum" im Raum.
> 
> Auf der Erde haben einige Spezies das Wasser verlassen und andere sind in selbigem geblieben, für manche zum Vorteil, für manche zum Nachteil.
> Manche Spezies sind ins Wasser zurückgekehrt, für manche zum Vorteil, für manche zum Nachteil.
> ...



Alles schön und gut aber die Zeiten in denen wir um unser Überleben kämpften sind jetzt vorbei. Der Mensch dominiert die Erde und das Tier, und eine intelligente Spezies welche 100.000 Jahre als Cilivisation besteht wird das wohl auch tuen.

Durch Entwicklung und Wohlstand kommt man dann eben irgendwann in den Luxus die natürliche Neugier auszuleben. 

Die Gegenfrage wäre doch wieso sollten sie das nicht tuen ? Welche intelligente Kultur und ihre Herrscher beschränkten sich jemals ihre Kapazitäten nur dem Eigenerhalt zu witmen ?, und das noch 100.000 Jahre lang ? Alle menschlichen Hochkulturen beschäftigten sich seit frühsten Aufzeichnungen mit den selben Fragen.

Eine Hochkultur die den Wissensgrad und die technologische Kapazität erreicht hat um 100.000 Jahre zu exstieren, also faktisch weiter wäre als wir, ihr Denken abzusprechen nur um eine Erklärung dafür zu haben wieso sie bisher unsichtbar für uns waren, ist eine schlechte Erklärung  

Realistischer ist die, dass es sie garnicht gibt. Nach bald 80 Jhren Geschichte von kosmischen Aufzeichnungen weiterhin gähnende Leere in unserer Milchstraße. Unter Umständen werden uns immer neure Technologien nur zeigen, dass wir allein sind.


----------



## behemoth85 (26. Juni 2020)

compisucher schrieb:


> Das mag schon sein.
> 
> Immerhin bewegen wir uns im hochspekulativen Bereich, auch meine Annahme von 100.000 Jahren.
> 
> ...



Okay aber so etwas würde uns nicht vollends entgehen können denke ich. Sie müssten doch komunizieren, oder ein paar Zehntausend Jahre lang so komuniziert haben dass unsere Messgeräte zumindest klare Inditien aufschnappen würden. 

Punkt ist der dass wir so was theoretisch messen könnten, vermutlich müssten, aber das nicht tuen. 

Zu welchem Schluß bringt uns das ? ... eben.


----------



## compisucher (26. Juni 2020)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Eine Hochkultur die den Wissensgrad und die technologische Kapazität erreicht hat um 100.000 Jahre zu exstieren, also faktisch weiter wäre als wir, ihr Denken abzusprechen nur um eine Erklärung dafür zu haben wieso sie bisher unsichtbar für uns waren, ist eine schlechte Erklärung
> 
> Realistischer ist die, dass es sie garnicht gibt. Nach bald 80 Jhren Geschichte von kosmischen Aufzeichnungen weiterhin gähnende Leere in unserer Milchstraße. Unter Umständen werden uns immer neure Technologien nur zeigen, dass wir allein sind.



Ich denke, man muss unterschieden:
Technische Zivilisationen werden mutmaßlich mit Sicherheit so ticken wie wir - Zustimmung.
Sind sie Zeitgleich und in der Nähe müssten wir über kurz oder lang was mitbekommen.

Nichttechnische Zivilisationen eben nicht.
Was aktuell da draussen sein  mag, wissen wir nicht, aber es wäre eine Erklärung.

Bei den Technischen Zivilisationen gibt es einmal die Zeitkomponente.
Haste eine Hochkultur vor 250.000 Jahren in der Galaxis gehabt, die 100.000 Jahre überdauert hat, sind die letzten Funksignale vor 150.000 Jahren ungehört an der Erde vorbeigerauscht - weg, nada, als wäre nie jemand da gewesen.
Sind sie zeitgleich auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite der Galaxis, müssten wir 100.000 Jahre warten bis wir deren Kennedy Ansprache "Icke bin ein Berliner" hören könnten und vice versa.

Dann haste die "Ich verstecke mich Komponente":
Irgendwo da draussen sitzen in 50 LJ Entfernung lauter Neurotiker, deren größte Angst eine Invasion aus dem Weltall wäre.
Sie werden alles tun, um nicht aufzufallen und sich hochrüsten, sobald sie ein fremdes Signal hereinbekommen. 
Eventuell sind sie sogar nach besagter Rede schon unterwegs und werden unseren Planeten in 50.000 Jahren auslöschen...^^

Dann eventuell auch noch die Zookompnete:
Wir sind nix anderes als ein großes Bioexperiment für irgendwelche Aliens.

Und mutmaßlich gibt es noch weitere 10000 gute Gründe, warum wir nix hören können und werden und alle Erklärungen sind gleich wahrscheinlich wie die, dass es keinen da draussen gibt.


----------



## Threshold (26. Juni 2020)

compisucher schrieb:


> Wir beide wissen es nicht



absolut korrekt. Ich hab keine Ahnung, wie Leben so aussehen könnte.
Interessant finde ich auf jeden Fall, dass das Leben auf der Erde jede noch so kleine Nische besetzt.
Ich hoffe, dass wir irgendwann mal aufm Mars landen und dann entdecken, dass es dort mal Leben gegeben hat. Das wäre was. 



compisucher schrieb:


> Aber:
> Intelligente Zivilisation hat nicht zwangsweise was mit technologisch fortgeschrittener Zivilisation zu tun.
> Um den Kreis zum Anfang zu schließen, warum wir von denen da draussen bisher nix gehört haben, ist das Unterwasserszenario ja nur eines von ein paar Mio. Erklärungsmöglichkeiten.



wieso haben wir denn den Weltraum erobert?
Weil wir neugierig sind und die Technologie entwickelt haben, um das erreichen zu können.
Der mensch lebt seit 300.000 Jahren auf der Erde -- grob.
In den letzten 300 Jahren haben wir aber technologisch einen sehr großen Sprung gemacht.
Im Grunde genommen ist es jetzt wichtig, dass wir versuchen die Spezies mensch am Leben zu erhalten und nicht unsere Grundlage zu zerstören.
Was nützt der Kontakt mit Außerirdischen, wenn wir unseren Planeten in den nächsten jahrzehnten so verseuchen, dass wir nicht mehr darauf leben können?
Und Intelligenz hat schon was mit fortschritt zu tun. Durch unsere Intelligenz können wir Dinge erledigen, die sonst keiner kann. Dazu das Sozialverhalten. Der Mensch ist in Gruppen zu viel mehr fähig als alleine und das unterscheidet uns letztendlich von anderen Menschenaffen.



compisucher schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist in nur 10 LJ Entfernung eine philosophische Schneckengesellschaft seit 100.000 Jahren am Werkeln, deren einziger Lebensinhalt ist, mittels symbiotischen Kontakt die optimale Nahrungsgpflanze zu entwickeln und darüber  Millionen an Gedichten verfasst, Reden darüber führt und Gemälde darüber entstehen lässt und die kleinen weissen Dinger am Nachthimmel überhaupt nicht interessiert, weil sie immer noch vor Sonnenuntergang  sich in ihre Häuser zurückziehen weil dann  die Staubstürme kommen.
> 
> So, und welche Spezies ist nun dann erfolgreicher - die oder wir???



Na ja, letztendlich ist die Spezies erfolgreich, die lange lebt. Guck dir Schildkröten an. Die gibt es seit 400 Millionen Jahren und wieso sollten sich daraus Ninja Turtles entwickeln? 
Die Evolution ist ja nicht daran interessiert, eine Lebensform zu entwickeln, die aufm Mond landet.
Ich hab letztens den Dreiteiler in der ARD gesehen. Das Okawango Delta.
Elefanten verändert nur durch ihre bloße Anwesenheit nachhaltig den Lebensraum vieler andere Arten und sorgen dafür, dass die unterschiedlichsten Lebewesen dort leben können.
Und Löwen schwimmen im Wasser. 



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Edit: Eine 100.000 Jahre fortwehrende Spezies würde sich mit höchster Warscheinlichkeit über ihren Lebensraum herausentwickeln, ich meine wir haben doch auch Perlentaucher und die haben Lungen und keine Kiemen.



Der Mensch ist ja nicht im Wasser entstanden. Und die Lungen sind ja schon eine recht "neue" Entwicklung der Evolution.


----------



## behemoth85 (26. Juni 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der Mensch ist ja nicht im Wasser entstanden. Und die Lungen sind ja schon eine recht "neue" Entwicklung der Evolution.



Ich wollte auf was anderes hinaus, wir brauchen keine Kiemen um das Wasser zu beherrschen weil wir das durch unsere Intelligenz tuen. Eine noch weiter entwickeltere Cilivisation unter Wasser, würde auch mit Sicherheit ihren Himmel beherrschen.


----------



## compisucher (26. Juni 2020)

compisucher schrieb:


> Bei den Technischen Zivilisationen gibt es einmal die Zeitkomponente.
> Haste eine Hochkultur vor 250.000 Jahren in der Galaxis gehabt, die 100.000 Jahre überdauert hat, sind die letzten Funksignale vor 150.000 Jahren ungehört an der Erde vorbeigerauscht - weg, nada, als wäre nie jemand da gewesen.
> Sind sie zeitgleich auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite der Galaxis, müssten wir 100.000 Jahre warten bis wir deren Kennedy Ansprache "Icke bin ein Berliner" hören könnten und vice versa.



Ach so edit: ich vergaß:

ich glaube der werte Treshold hat in diesem Kreise mal postuliert, dass es sehr wahrscheinlich ist, das wenn es Zivilisationen da draußen geben würde, diese nicht vor 1 Mrd. Jahren entstanden sind, sondern, analog zur II. oder III. Sternengeneration in einer durchaus ähnlichen Zeitspanne entstehen müssten.
Dem stimme ich vollumfänglich zu, die Zeitspanne ist eher +- 50 Mio.Jahre
Dennoch sind solche Zeitspannen unüberbrückbar für uns.

Und ja, gäbe es eine "Superzivilisation" da draussen, wären diese wohl schon längst da.
Das Indiz, dass es da draussen eben kein Starwars Imperium gibt, ist recht hoch.


----------



## Threshold (26. Juni 2020)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Ich wollte auf was anderes hinaus, wir brauchen keine Kiemen um das Wasser zu beherrschen weil wir das durch unsere Intelligenz tuen. Eine noch weiter entwickeltere Cilivisation unter Wasser, würde auch mit Sicherheit ihren Himmel beherrschen.



Die Zivilisation müsste sich aber erst mal entwickeln können und ich glaube nicht daran.
Es gibt für Delfine keinen Grund das Wasser zu verlassen.


----------



## Mahoy (26. Juni 2020)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Alles schön und gut aber die Zeiten in denen wir um unser Überleben kämpften sind jetzt vorbei. Der Mensch dominiert die Erde und das Tier, und eine intelligente Spezies welche 100.000 Jahre als Cilivisation besteht wird das wohl auch tuen.



Naturam expellas furca, tamen usque recurret - die Natur weicht der Hacke, aber sie kehrt stets zurück.
Das schrieb ein kluger Mann namens Quintus Flaccus Horaz vor über 2000 Jahren, und noch heute hat es nicht jeder eingesehen.

Wir kämpfen immer noch ums Überleben. Jeden Tag und mit jedem Atemzug. Wir müssen ständig kämpfen, damit uns nicht irgendwelche primitiven Einzeller den Garaus machen. Wir sind absolut machtlos gegen unzählige Naturereignisse - darunter auch solche, die wir selbst provoziert haben und die sich trotzdem unserer Kontrolle entziehen. Und wenn wir mal kurz die Oberhand über die äußere Natur haben, wird uns unsere eigene Natur zum Verhängnis.
Wir schaffen es nicht, mehr als einen kleinen Teil unserer eigenen Spezies auf einen halbwegs akzeptablen Lebensstandard zu bringen. Und selbst damit richten wir bereits Schäden an, die wir nicht wieder beheben können.
Kurz, wir sind immer noch Affen, nur mit elektrischem Licht und dem Bedürfnis, ab und zu ausgewählte Vertreter unserer Art in lebensfeindliche Umgebungen zu entsenden, damit sie nachschauen, ob es dort irgend etwas gibt, was unsere bisherige, nicht (ganz so) lebensfeindliche Umgebung noch etwas aufwerten könnte.

Auch "Neugier" wird viel zu sehr poetisiert - sie ist nichts anderes als eine Funktion die dafür sorgt, dass wir nicht erst dann tätig werden, wenn es zwingend nötig und womöglich schon zu spät ist. Deshalb ist Neugier auch sehr gerichtet, und zwar nach dem, was notwendigerweise unser Interesse hat.
Die hypothetische Schneckenzivilisation wäre auch neugierig. Sie steckt die Fühler raus, stellt fest, dass da nichts ist, was heranzuholen oder abzuwenden wäre und optimiert dann einfach weiter ihren Lebensraum, der ihr an sich alles bietet, was sie braucht, nur halt noch nicht ihrem Verständnis von Perfektion entsprechend.



> Eine Hochkultur die den Wissensgrad und die technologische Kapazität erreicht hat um 100.000 Jahre zu exstieren, also faktisch weiter wäre als wir, ihr Denken abzusprechen nur um eine Erklärung dafür zu haben wieso sie bisher unsichtbar für uns waren, ist eine schlechte Erklärung



Deshalb hat es auch niemand so erklärt. Es geht nicht darum, dass sie nicht denken, sondern dass sie *anders* denken. In Strukturen und Schwerpunkten, die für uns so schwer zu verstehen sind wie die Duftsprache von Ameisen oder die Details des Balztanzes des Gemeinen Niederbayrischen Heidenwolpertingers.



> Realistischer ist die, dass es sie garnicht gibt. Nach bald 80 Jhren Geschichte von kosmischen Aufzeichnungen weiterhin gähnende Leere in unserer Milchstraße. Unter Umständen werden uns immer neure Technologien nur zeigen, dass wir allein sind.



Das ist in etwa so, als ob du bei einem riesiges Haus mit zigtausend Räumen durch einen engen Fensterspalt lugst, einen Raum teilweise überblicken kannst, daraus keine dir bekannte Sprache hörst und daraus schließt, das Haus wäre unbewohnt.
Womöglich meditiert jedoch zwei Räumen weiter jemand leise, in der anderen Richtung schmettert jemand Arien im Ultraschallbereich und ganz am anderen Ende des Hauses findet ein Party statt, die eigentlich voll dein Ding wäre, von der aber nichts bei dir ankommt, weil zu viele Wände dazwischen sind.


----------



## behemoth85 (26. Juni 2020)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ich denke, man muss unterschieden:
> Technische Zivilisationen werden mutmaßlich mit Sicherheit so ticken wie wir - Zustimmung.
> Sind sie Zeitgleich und in der Nähe müssten wir über kurz oder lang was mitbekommen.
> 
> ...



Da kann man Fragen ketten bis man grau wird. Es hängt wohl auch weit davon ab was für ein Gesamtbild man vom Weltall hat. Ich für meinen Teil bin der Meinung dass wenn intelligentes Leben außer dem unseren mehrfach bestehen soll, wir das bereits wissen müssten. 

-Es ist zB unmöglich dass von so vielen tausenden Civilisationen, jede einzelne zeitlich an unseren Beobachtunsspektrum vorbei ging. Dann wären wir ja die größten Pechvögel der Galaxie, die von Leben nur so wimmelt, aber gerade an uns geht das alles vorbei ? Wir müssten uns dann in Hinterweltler unbenennen  

-Mein zweiter Einwand sind die Grenzen der Natur. Die Distanzen der Sternensysteme, der Geschwindigkeit, dann die fast unendlich vielen Zufälle die die Entwicklung von uns Menschen erlaubten, oder die Zeit die verging, oder der Planet Erde mit seiner günstigen Lage und vieles mehr. 

Ich hab das Universum so im Kopf dass es leer ist an Leben, was wiederum den Sinn des Lebens noch viel mystischer und fast schon abstrakter macht.


----------



## behemoth85 (26. Juni 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Zivilisation müsste sich aber erst mal entwickeln können und ich glaube nicht daran.
> Es gibt für Delfine keinen Grund das Wasser zu verlassen.



Ich meine dass eine Unterwasser Cilivisation die weiter ist als wir, sehr wohl Möglichkeiten besitzt um auch Herr des Himmels zu sein. 

Wir haben U Boote mit Torpedos, oder Fischindustrie, sprich das für unsere Lungen lebensfeindliche Meer, beherrschen wir trotzdem.


----------



## compisucher (26. Juni 2020)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Ich hab das Universum so im Kopf dass es leer ist an Leben, was wiederum den Sinn des Lebens noch viel mystischer und fast schon abstrakter macht.



Dein Ansatz ist mindestens genau so gut wie alle wissenschaftlichen Ansätze und völlig berechtigt.
Der philophische Ansatz, wir sind ganz alleine, aber warum gibt es uns überhaupt ist höchst interessant und letztlich auch ein Grundpfeiler von Religionen.

Ich bin mehr naturwissenschaftlich mit einem gewissen Hang zur Spekulation orientiert und könnte mir eben sehr gut vorstellen, dass es da draußen 2 oder 5 weitere Zivilisationen in der Galaxis gibt.

Eine mag am anderen Ende sein und wir werden neverever was von denen mitbekommen, eine andere ist evtl. auf Steinzeitniveau und wird uns in 500.000 Jahren besuchen (oder vice versa).
Vielleicht werden weit entfernte Nachfahren von uns irgendwann mit Erstaunen Überreste einer vergangen Zivilisation in einem anderen System entdecken, die vielleicht vor 1 Mio. Jahren existierte.
Darüber hinaus bin ich sicher, dass es tausende von Planeten geben wird, auf denen Mikroben oder auf einigen sogar höheres "tierische Leben" geben wird.

Nur bei einem bin ich mir sicher, wenn jetzt Aliens in Persona auftauchen, werden sie mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht friedlich kommen.
Denn solche ein Kraftakt der interstellaren Reise bedarf nahezu alle Ressourcen eines ganzen Planeten, einer ganzen Zivilisation und hat schwerwiegende Gründe für diese Aliens (Planet unbewohnbar, übervölkert usw.).
Passt unsere Erde auf deren footprint, sind wir unsere Heimat los und wir weg.


----------



## Threshold (26. Juni 2020)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Ich meine dass eine Unterwasser Cilivisation die weiter ist als wir, sehr wohl Möglichkeiten besitzt um auch Herr des Himmels zu sein.



Mir geht es um einen reinen Wasserplaneten. Wo willst du denn das bauen, wenn du kein Land hast?


----------



## Mahoy (26. Juni 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Mir geht es um einen reinen Wasserplaneten. Wo willst du denn das bauen, wenn du kein Land hast?



Wir bauen Unterwasser-Plattformen. Die könnten Überwasser-Plattformen bauen.

Müssen sie aber nicht.


----------



## behemoth85 (26. Juni 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Wir kämpfen immer noch ums Überleben. Jeden Tag und mit jedem Atemzug. Wir müssen ständig kämpfen, damit uns nicht irgendwelche primitiven Einzeller den Garaus machen. Wir sind absolut machtlos gegen unzählige Naturereignisse - darunter auch solche, die wir selbst provoziert haben und die sich trotzdem unserer Kontrolle entziehen. Und wenn wir mal kurz die Oberhand über die äußere Natur haben, wird uns unsere eigene Natur zum Verhängnis.
> Wir schaffen es nicht, mehr als einen kleinen Teil unserer eigenen Spezies auf einen halbwegs akzeptablen Lebensstandard zu bringen. Und selbst damit richten wir bereits Schäden an, die wir nicht wieder beheben können.
> Kurz, wir sind immer noch Affen, nur mit elektrischem Licht und dem Bedürfnis, ab und zu ausgewählte Vertreter unserer Art in lebensfeindliche Umgebungen zu entsenden, damit sie nachschauen, ob es dort irgend etwas gibt, was unsere bisherige, nicht (ganz so) lebensfeindliche Umgebung noch etwas aufwerten könnte.



Unsere Exystenz wird wohl kaum so bedroht sein als vielleicht vor 200.000 Jahren,  die ersten paar hundert Menschen im Tropenwald mit Raubtieren ums Leben kämpften. Das Fortbestehen einer so riesigen Population wie heute würde vermutlich sogar eine durch Nuklearbomben verursachte Eiszeit überleben. Wir besitzen auch genug Wissen um besser zu leben als früher, wo das Leben sich nur darum drehte was aufn Tisch zu bekommen (wobei Menschen aus vergangenen Zeiten in vielerlei Hinsicht gescheiter waren als wir heute). Aber vorallem dank der Medizin und Hygene haben wir uns doch unser Fortbestehen ziemlich zementiert. Dass wir aus unseren heutigen Möglichkeiten wenig machen bedeutet ja nicht dass wir das Nötigste um zu Überleben vernachlässigen. Primitiv veranlagt mögen wir ja sein aber nicht doof meine ich. Wenns hart auf hart kommt und viele sterben, werden trotzdem genug überleben, eben weil man heute genug weiss.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Auch "Neugier" wird viel zu sehr poetisiert - sie ist nichts anderes als eine Funktion die dafür sorgt, dass wir nicht erst dann tätig werden, wenn es zwingend nötig und womöglich schon zu spät ist.



Das ist ja wohl mehr als nur reduziert. Für viele bekannte Figuren unserer Geschichte war die Neugier der Grund überhaupt zu denken.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Deshalb hat es auch niemand so erklärt. Es geht nicht darum, dass sie nicht denken, sondern dass sie *anders* denken. In Strukturen und Schwerpunkten, die für uns so schwer zu verstehen sind wie die Duftsprache von Ameisen oder die Details des Balztanzes des Gemeinen Niederbayrischen Heidenwolpertingers.



Das ist wohl der Punkt, wie müssten sie denn sein um ähnlich intelligent zu denken wie wir ? Gibt es ein universelles Muster dafür oder entwickelt sich Intelligenz beliebig  ? Wenn man sich die ganzen YouTube Videos ansieht in denen das Thema sachlich von iwelchen Biokosmologen angegangen wird, ziehen sie sofort Vergleiche her und meinen dass intelligente Alliens uns in diesem und jenem Mustern ähneln "müssen", wegen Säugetiere, Kohlenstoffverbindungen, Rückenmarknervendichte und Co. 
Ausgehend davon könnten deine erwähnten Unterwasserschnecken vlt bestens angepasst sein aber niemals Raketen bauen, sie wären nicht intelligent. Sprich laut Meinung einer Mehrheit müsste sich Intelligenz im Weltall immer wieder gleichen.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Das ist in etwa so, als ob du bei einem riesiges Haus mit zigtausend Räumen durch einen engen Fensterspalt lugst, einen Raum teilweise überblicken kannst, daraus keine dir bekannte Sprache hörst und daraus schließt, das Haus wäre unbewohnt.



Wenn ich 80 Jahre durch einen Fensterspalt gucken würde, müsste ich doch irgendwann einmal ein Haus einfangen  Und so kann man sich natürlich immer weiter drehen, ein größerer Fensterspalt muss her! ..



Mahoy schrieb:


> und ganz am anderen Ende des Hauses findet ein Party statt, die eigentlich voll dein Ding wäre, von der aber nichts bei dir ankommt, weil zu viele Wände dazwischen sind.



Zu viele Wände, aber am Ende würde es wohl an der Gesichtskontrolle scheitern


----------



## behemoth85 (26. Juni 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Mir geht es um einen reinen Wasserplaneten. Wo willst du denn das bauen, wenn du kein Land hast?



Eine 100.000 Jahre alte Hochcivilisation unter dem Wasser und viel weiterentwickelter als wir, würde genug Möglichkeiten haben sich über dem Meeresspiegel fortzubewegen. Für uns ist es doch auch nicht unmöglich unter Wasser zu bauen.


----------



## compisucher (26. Juni 2020)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Sprich laut Meinung einer Mehrheit müsste sich Intelligenz im Weltall immer wieder gleichen.


DAS ist der springende Punkt.
Die Mehrheit von was?
Von Menschen 
Das kann so sein, muss  aber nicht, da wir alles nur nach unseren Maßstäben beurteilen können, was ja irgendwie logisch ist.
Evolutionstechnisch kennen wir als "Erfolgsmodell", welches sich durchgesetzt hat, das Säugetier mit 4 Extremitäten.

Auf einem Planeten mit höherer Schwerkraft (was bei all den entdeckten Supererden nicht ganz unwahrscheinlich ist) mag ein Wesen mit 6 oder 8 Extremitäten erfolgversprechender sein.
Bei uns bilden sich aus zwei der Extremitäten i. d. R. die Manipulatoren (Hände) aus.
Parallel hat das größte Säugetier hier auf Erden einen Rüssel als Manipulator entwickelt, der zumindest anerzogen sogar schreiben kann.
Säugetiere haben zwei Augen, in einer anderen Umgebung mag eine höhere Zahl vorteilhafter sein, paarweise ist für räumliches sehen aber wohl eher Pflicht.
usw. usw.

Will heissen, unbedarft von der, ich nenne es jetzt mal Grund-Intelligenz mögen wesen völlig anders aussehen, eben umweltbeeinflsst und dieses Erscheinungsbild reflektiert in der Regel komplett auf dern Handeln bis hin zum Sozialverhalten.

Die Ausprägung der Intelligenz und deren Verhaltensweisen mögen dann eben auch mannigfaltig abweichen.
Ein Verhalten, was uns völlig unlogisch erscheinen mag, ist für dieses Wesen unabdingbar und alle Alternativen, die wir anzubieten hätten, eben nicht zutreffend + vice versa.

Ich bin stets vorsichtig mit all den Expertenmeinungen, letztlich versuchen sie immer das eigene Bild, das sie im Kopf haben, zu verkaufen.

Ich erinnere mich noch gut an die absolutistische Lehrmeindung in der Biologie, das alle Lebewesen ab 110° Temperatur sterben müssen.
Bis man 2009 Mikroben in 300 ° heissen Tiefengestein gefunden hat und man bis heute nicht erklären kann, warum deren winzige Eiweisbestandteile sie nicht einfach auflösen


----------



## behemoth85 (26. Juni 2020)

compisucher schrieb:


> Dein Ansatz ist mindestens genau so gut wie alle wissenschaftlichen Ansätze und völlig berechtigt.
> Der philophische Ansatz, wir sind ganz alleine, aber warum gibt es uns überhaupt ist höchst interessant und letztlich auch ein Grundpfeiler von Religionen.
> 
> Ich bin mehr naturwissenschaftlich mit einem gewissen Hang zur Spekulation orientiert und könnte mir eben sehr gut vorstellen, dass es da draußen 2 oder 5 weitere Zivilisationen in der Galaxis gibt.
> ...



Also einen Ansatz habe ich nicht, würde mich als eine Art Agnostiker bezeichnen. Oder anders mich würde nichts umhauen, denn wenn man etwas nicht wirklich weiß kann man hinterher ja kaum verwundert sein  Bin nur der Meinung dass wir uns die Frage nach der eigenen Exystenz, nicht so einfach grundlos stellen können. Der Versuch der Natur nach 14,6 Mrd Jahren, in Form von paar millarden angeordnetten Kohlestoff-Teilchen sich selbst zu fragen warum sie ist, wozu ??? 

An Leben im All glaube ich jedenfalls auch und das ganz ähnlich wie du, dass es vermehrt vorkommt aber verdammt selten so kompliziert entwickelt wie ein Mensch. Dass wir uns die Galaxie mit tausenden anderer Cilivisationen gleichzeitig teilen kann man mM n aber ausschließen. 
Wer weiß vielleicht sind wir ja aus dem Grund die einzigen in der Galaxie, weil wir von irgendetwas die Aufgabe bekommen haben sie mit Leben zu füllen ? Intergalaktische Einsamkeit, wäre dann ein galaktischer Normalfall.

Auf Alliens treffen würde ich aber auch ungern, füge nur so viel hinzu dass die Gefahr bestünde, dass sie so wären wie wir


----------



## Mahoy (26. Juni 2020)

Ich muss gerade an eine (nicht ganz ernst gemeinte) Diskussion vor langer Zeit in einem anderen Forum denken, als es darum ging, aufgrund welcher Charakteristika *wir* auf andere Spezies so einschüchternd wirken könnten wie auf uns beispielsweise die Xenomorphe aus dem Film "Alien".

Das kulminierte dann in den Ausruf: "Oh Schreck, was machen wir jetzt nur? Sie haben opponierbare Daumen!"


----------



## behemoth85 (26. Juni 2020)

compisucher schrieb:


> DAS ist der springende Punkt.
> Die Mehrheit von was?
> Von Menschen
> Das kann so sein, muss  aber nicht, da wir alles nur nach unseren Maßstäben beurteilen können, was ja irgendwie logisch ist.
> ...



Mich erinnert das an Unterhaltungen mit meinem Bruder der auch der Ansicht ist dass es wesentlich intelligentere Alliens geben kann die vlt sogar eine ganz andere Form von Problemlösung haben, und zB garnicht denken müssen. Oder aus Energie bestehen und nicht aus Materie usw. In dem Fall wäre Biologie nichtmal annähernd das geeignette Gebiet um so was zu erklären, oder vielleicht wird es nie so ein Fach geben weil wir als Mensch eben von Natur aus garnicht alles verstehen können. Das ist natürlich möglich, aber...

wieso sollten wir das annehmen ? Würden wir immer alles was möglich ist annehmen dann würden wir uns doch verlieren im Gewirr. Deshalb vertraue ich da schon eher den vertretenen Meinungen, denn die kamen schließlich durch Beobachtungen und berechtigte Annahmen zu Stande, von Leuten die über das was uns Laien beschäftigt, beruflich nachgehen. Ist halt ne ganz andere Nummer, um so mehr angewandtes Wissen man hat um so mehr schließt man dann auch automatisch aus. Das kommt von selbst, Logik eben.


----------



## Mahoy (26. Juni 2020)

Das Schärfste wär's natürlich, wenn Außerirdische längst offensichtlich auf der Erde unterwegs wären und wir erkennen sie einfach nicht als solche ...


----------



## behemoth85 (26. Juni 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Das Schärfste wär's natürlich, wenn Außerirdische längst offensichtlich auf der Erde unterwegs wären und wir erkennen sie einfach nicht als solche ...



Das schärfste dran wäre weil wir sie eben nicht sehen, gäbe es auch keinen Grund um an sie... du weißt schon


----------



## behemoth85 (26. Juni 2020)

Das ist ja mal krass:

24.06.2020 Teilchen der Dunklen Materie mit 99,7% Sicherheit gefunden! - Physik-Revolution 

YouTube


----------



## Adi1 (26. Juni 2020)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Ich meine dass eine Unterwasser Cilivisation die weiter ist als wir, sehr wohl Möglichkeiten besitzt um auch Herr des Himmels zu sein.
> 
> Wir haben U Boote mit Torpedos, oder Fischindustrie, sprich das für unsere Lungen lebensfeindliche Meer, beherrschen wir trotzdem.



  Was beherrschen wir?

Gar nix, was die Meere betrifft.

Der Mond ist besser erforscht,
als die irdige Tiefsee.


----------



## behemoth85 (26. Juni 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Was beherrschen wir?
> 
> Gar nix, was die Meere betrifft.
> 
> ...



Ach stimmt, mein Fehler. Es sind ja die Menschenarten die gefährdet sind, weil die Fische aus dem Wasser rauskommen und das Land leer fischen. Bis heute weiß man nicht wie die Fische das machen, denn sie haben ja bisher nur 2% der Landmassen erforscht.


----------



## RyzA (26. Juni 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Das Schärfste wär's natürlich, wenn Außerirdische längst offensichtlich auf der Erde unterwegs wären und wir erkennen sie einfach nicht als solche ...


Was mich auch wieder an einen Film erinnert. Und zwar "Sie leben".



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal krass:
> 
> 24.06.2020 Teilchen der Dunklen Materie mit 99,7% Sicherheit gefunden! - Physik-Revolution
> 
> YouTube


Interessant!

Aber so sicher wie im Video dargestellt ist das Ganze noch nicht: Dunkle Materie: Mysterioeses Signal elektrisiert Physiker  - Spektrum der Wissenschaft

Signal-UEberschuss im Detektor XENON1T koennte auf neues Teilchen hindeuten Dunkle Materie: Haben Physiker Axionen gefunden? - scinexx | Das Wissensmagazin


----------



## Mahoy (26. Juni 2020)

Aktuell auch ein umfangreicher Artikel bei Golem dazu:

Ausserirdische Intelligenz: Warum haben wir noch keine Aliens gefunden? - Golem.de

Nicht Neues, aber brauchbar zusammengefasst.


----------



## RyzA (26. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TZ5IULqYRDo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Juni 2020)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ich fand den Ansatz auch (an der Stelle willkommen Emp1 in der Diskussion) ganz interessant.
> Welche Voraussetzungen meinst du, ruyven_macaran?



Die Möglichkeit, mit Leichtigkeit innerhalb von Bruchteilen einer Lebensspanne interstellare Distanzen zurückzulegen. Es ist eine Sache über die Besiedlung fremder Systeme nachzudenken. Das will ich nicht gänzlich ausschließen, Generationenschiffe sind denkbar, Keimzellen sind eingefroren nahezu unbegrenzt lagerbar und es gibt auch genug Lebensformen, die Überdauerungsstadien annehmen können. Aber es ist eine Sache, in einem Jahrtausende dauernden Flug ein anderes System zu erreichen und eine ganze andere, eine interstellare Zivilisation aufzubauen. Auch wenn der nächste Stern nur 3 LJ entfernt wäre, würde eine Reise dorthin immer noch Jahrhunderte dauern. Das ist vergleichbar mit Europa-Nordamerika im Neolithikum, zu Fuß über die trockengefallene Beringstraße als sich fortpflanzende Siedlungskette. Zu kulturellem Austausch kam es aber erst, als die Reisezeiten ein Tausendstel davon betrugen, also die Wikinger innerhalb eines Jahre hin und zurück reisen konnten, und von einer gemeinsamen zivilisatorischen Entwicklung sprechen wir erst seit dem 19. Jhd., als sich die Rundreisezeit auf einen Monat verkürzte und zumindest für 5 Prozent der Bevölkerung erreichbar war. Das sind die Maßstäbe, die eine Zivilisation interstellar erreichen muss, ehe sie Teilen der Galaxis eine "Bedeutung" zuschreiben kann. Wer interstellaren Austausch dagegen als Jahrtausendereignis betrachten muss, der kann Systeme allenfalls nach ihrem Zielwert für ein Kolonieschiff sortieren, sofern seine Fernbeobachtungsmöglichkeiten das zulassen.



> Ich glaube im Übrigen nicht, das irgendwer sich bei dem Stichwort interstellarer Raumfahrt noch Gedanken über chem. Antriebe macht.
> Schätze, dass künftige interstellare Sonden, sofern sie gebaut werden, mit Ionenantrieb +Solarsegel + swing-by-Beschleunigung um unsere Sonne herum wohl funktionieren werden.
> Deep Space 1 &#8211; Wikipedia
> 
> 677 Tage in Betrieb und erreichte in dieser Zeit eine kumulierte Beschleunigung von &#8710;v = 4,3 km/s = nicht schlecht für in Summe 72 kg Xenon als Treibstoff



Nicht schlecht?? Um innerhalb von 40 Jahren (also innerhalb eines Menschlebens abzüglich Kindheit + Ausbildung und Alter, die man vielleicht nicht im All verbringen möchte) zu einem 3 LJ entfernten System zu fliegen und wieder zurück, brauchst du eine Durchschnittsgeschwdindigkeit von 45000000 km/s beziehungsweise eine Höchstgeschwindigkeit von 90000000 km/s, die du innerhalb von 10 Jahren erreichen musst. 4 km/s nach 2 Jahren (und das ohne Treibstoff für die nächsten 8 und noch einmal die gleiche Menge für 10 Jahre bremsen) passen nicht so ganz dazu. Und auch die anderen von dir genannten Techniken sind nicht schneller. Wie gesagt: 17 km/s durch Swing-By ist unser aktueller Rekord. Die in meinem obigen Beispiel geforderten 0,292 m/s² Beschleunigung liegen weit über den Möglichkeiten von Ionenantrieben.




compisucher schrieb:


> Was eben nicht zwingend sein muss.
> So rein theoretisch wäre eine Weiterentwicklung unsere Oktopoden hin zu einer intelligenten Spezies durchaus möglich inkl. Unterwasserarchitektur, Bildung, Kommunikation usw.
> Er hat sogar acht Manipulatoren um Großartiges zu bewerkstelligen und jetzt schon mindesten so gute Augen wie wir.
> Nur wird eine solche Spezies auf Grund seiner Lebensumgebung nur im unwahrscheinlichsten Falle sich Gedanken machen, wie er zu anderen Sternen kommt, zumindest ist die Hürde ungleich größer.
> Somit kann eine ähnliche kognitive Leistungsfähigkeit nicht zwingend etwas darüber aussagen, wie sich eben diese Spezies in Hinblick auf die Technikanwendung entwickeln wird.



Es gibt Berichte über Kraken, die systematisch in der Uferzone oberhalb des Wasserspiegels Beute machen. Da ist es eigentlich kein langer Schritt mehr zu "Auftaucheranzügen" zur Erschließung neuer Ressourcen, die Menschheit hat rund 2000-3000 Jahre für eine Umsetzung in großem Maßstab gebraucht. Und quasi parallel hat sie den Luftraum erschlossen, nur wenig später den Weltraum.

Wir können verdammt von Glück reden, dass Kraken nur wenige Jahre leben (wenn sie sich fortpflanzen können) und kein Lehrverhalten zeigen, sonst säße _Homo sapiens[/u] schon lange im Aero-Zoo. 




behemoth85 schrieb:



			Wenn die natürlichen Konstanten wie man annimmt wirklich konstant sind, braucht man nicht lange diskutieren: Höchstwarscheinlich wird keine Spezies Herr über die kosmischen Distanzen. 

Wenn Licht die Geschwindigkeitsgrenze bildet mit seinen 300k km/s und Materie laut Einstein nicht so schnell beschleunigt werden kann, dann hilft keine noch so bahnbrechende Technologie, denn die Natur stellt allen Spezies die selbe Grenze. 

Angenommen Wesen die im Durchschnitt 1000 Jahre leben und sich mit Antriebstechniken bis 90% der L.Geschw. fortbewegen können, wie groß wäre der Teil ihrer kosmischen Zone des Erreichbaren ? Immernoch sehr klein, sie wären praktisch regional 

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


90%? Rechne dir nurmal die Energie für 10% aus. Absolut unpraktikabel. Die einzigen Möglichkeiten interstellarer Reisen die Eingangs geschilderten. Aber die ermöglichen keine Interaktion zwischen Planeten. Für alles andere braucht man Antriebe, die mit unserem bisherigen Physikverständniss unvermeidbar und reine Science Fiction sind.

(An der Stelle seit auf Marion Zimmer Bradleys Darkover-Zyklus verwiesen. Der die Geschichte eines ohne FTL-Antrieb von einem Schläferschiff besiedelten Planten beschreibt, der Jahrtausende später von einem sich dank zwischenzeitlich entwickelten FTL ausbreitenden Imperium vereinnahmt wird. )_


----------



## RyzA (26. Juni 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wir können verdammt von Glück reden, dass Kraken nur wenige Jahre leben (wenn sie sich fortpflanzen können) und kein Lehrverhalten zeigen, sonst säße _Homo sapiens[/u] schon lange im Aero-Zoo.
> _


_
Kraken sind schon lernfähig, aber vergessen das Gelernte nach wenigen Tage wieder.

Ansonsten sind Vögel noch ein Spezies welche teilweise sehr intelligent ist.  Ihnen fehlen nur die Hände um damit was zu packen und zu arbeiten._


----------



## Mahoy (26. Juni 2020)

Einfach 'ne ordentliche Dröhnung Spice durch die Nase ziehen, kräftig den Raum krümmen und gut ist's.


----------



## RyzA (26. Juni 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Einfach 'ne ordentliche Dröhnung Spice durch die Nase ziehen, kräftig den Raum krümmen und gut ist's.


Schon wieder eine Filmanspielung: Dieses mal "Dune".


----------



## Threshold (26. Juni 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ansonsten sind Vögel noch ein Spezies welche teilweise sehr intelligent ist.  Ihnen fehlen nur die Hände um damit was zu packen und zu arbeiten.



Wenn ein Delfin mich beeindrucken will, soll er mal den Verschluss einer Flasche aufschrauben.


----------



## RyzA (26. Juni 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn ein Delfin mich beeindrucken will, soll er mal den Verschluss einer Flasche aufschrauben.


Ja das schafft der Krake.

Aber vergisst z.B. den Weg zur Belohnung, in einen Labyrinth, schon nach ein paar Tagen.


----------



## Threshold (26. Juni 2020)

Ich fand mal den Test mit einem Löwen interessant.
Da hat man ein Stück Fleisch in einen Eimer getan und dann einen Deckel drauf gelegt. Also nicht verschlossen. Der Löwe stand daneben.
Der Löwe hätte einfach nur den Eimer umwerfen müssen um an das Fleisch zu kommen aber er hat mit seiner riesen Pfote dein Eimer nur sanft berührt. Nix mit Essen. 
Das gleiche beim Hund. Der hat den Eimer einfach umgeworfen.
Schon komisch, wie Tiere unterschiedlich agieren.


----------



## Mahoy (26. Juni 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn ein Delfin mich beeindrucken will, soll er mal den Verschluss einer Flasche aufschrauben.



Die vorherrschende Spezies auf diesem Planeten gibt sich nicht mit solchen Dienstbotenaufgaben ab. Sie hat Menschen, die das für sie erledigt.  

Aber mal ernsthaft: Da in Flaschen üblicherweise nichts aufbewahrt wird, was für Delfine von Interesse ist, ist das für sie keine relevante Fertigkeit. Du würdest aber Delfine tierisch beeindrucken, wenn du mit deinen Hinterflossen (mit denen du übrigens auch nicht unbedingt eine Flasche öffnen könntest) im Wasser auch auf 60 km/h kommst.


----------



## RyzA (26. Juni 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich fand mal den Test mit einem Löwen interessant.
> Da hat man ein Stück Fleisch in einen Eimer getan und dann einen Deckel drauf gelegt. Also nicht verschlossen. Der Löwe stand daneben.
> Der Löwe hätte einfach nur den Eimer umwerfen müssen um an das Fleisch zu kommen aber er hat mit seiner riesen Pfote dein Eimer nur sanft berührt. Nix mit Essen.
> Das gleiche beim Hund. Der hat den Eimer einfach umgeworfen.
> Schon komisch, wie Tiere unterschiedlich agieren.


Guck dir mal die Keas hier im Video an





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T4CARDthQ7c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Was die geschafft haben, das haben nicht mal unsere nähesten Verwandten geschafft.


----------



## Threshold (26. Juni 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Aber mal ernsthaft: Da in Flaschen üblicherweise nichts aufbewahrt wird, was für Delfine von Interesse ist, ist das für sie keine relevante Fertigkeit. Du würdest aber Delfine tierisch beeindrucken, wenn du mit deinen Hinterflossen (mit denen du übrigens auch nicht unbedingt eine Flasche öffnen könntest) im Wasser auch auf 60 km/h kommst.



Darum geht es ja. Der Delfin ist perfekt ans Leben im Wasser angepasst. Wieso sollte sich daran was ändern?
Warum sollte die Evolution auf die Idee kommen, dem Delfin Hände zu geben, damit er was anfassen kann? Das braucht er nicht. alles, was er zum Leben braucht, findet er im Meer.
Das einzige Problem, das er hat, ist eine selten dämliche Affenart, die sein Ökosystem kaputt macht und riesige Netzte auswirft, an denen er hängen bleibt und ertrinkt. 



RyzA schrieb:


> Guck dir mal die Keas hier im Video an



Terra X gucke ich regelmäßig.


----------



## Mahoy (26. Juni 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Darum geht es ja. Der Delfin ist perfekt ans Leben im Wasser angepasst. Wieso sollte sich daran was ändern?



Aus dem selben Grund, warum ein perfekt an das Leben in Bergwald angepasster Affe erst in die Savanne und dann vor den Monitor gezogen ist.


----------



## Threshold (26. Juni 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Aus dem selben Grund, warum ein perfekt an das Leben in Bergwald angepasster Affe erst in die Savanne und dann vor den Monitor gezogen ist.



das hat der Affe ja gemacht, weil Indien gegen Asien geprallt ist und sich deswegen das klima geändert hat.
Entweder von den Bäumen steigen oder aussterben.


----------



## RyzA (26. Juni 2020)

Außerdem sind die Gliedmaßen vom Affen und Menschen ja sehr ähnlich.
Ohne Hände wäre der Mensch nicht das was er heute ist.


----------



## Mahoy (26. Juni 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> das hat der Affe ja gemacht, weil Indien gegen Asien geprallt ist und sich deswegen das klima geändert hat.
> Entweder von den Bäumen steigen oder aussterben.



Und wenn's den Delfinen im Meer zu ungemütlich werden sollte, gibt' auch nur Aussterben oder Anpassen.  

Delfine waren, wie alle Meeressäuger, ja schon mal an Land und fanden's dort einfach irgendwann zu doof ... bzw. im Meer dann doch irgendwie besser.


----------



## behemoth85 (26. Juni 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Was mich auch wieder an einen Film erinnert. Und zwar "Sie leben".
> 
> 
> Interessant!
> ...



Ja das stimmt, immer schön mit Vorsicht genießen solche Sensationen. Mit 99,7%er Sicherheit  kann man sich ganz schön weit aus dem Fenster lehnen. 

Das bewiesen italienische Forscher die sich vor paar Jahren sicher waren dass Neutrinos von Italien nach Österreich schneller fliegen können als das Licht. Aber ein durch den Praktikanten falsch gestecktes/lockeres Kabel beendette den Spuk


----------



## Threshold (26. Juni 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Außerdem sind die Gliedmaßen vom Affen und Menschen ja sehr ähnlich.



Das sind alles Affen. Der Mensch denkt nur, dass er besser ist. Aber er ist ein haarloser Affe.


----------



## behemoth85 (26. Juni 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das sind alles Affen. Der Mensch denkt nur, dass er besser ist. Aber er ist ein haarloser Affe.



Schön wärs, wenn ich meine Grauen zähle wär ich lieber haarlos


----------



## behemoth85 (26. Juni 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> 90%? Rechne dir nurmal die Energie für 10% aus. Absolut unpraktikabel. Die einzigen Möglichkeiten interstellarer Reisen die Eingangs geschilderten. Aber die ermöglichen keine Interaktion zwischen Planeten. Für alles andere braucht man Antriebe, die mit unserem bisherigen Physikverständniss unvermeidbar und reine Science Fiction sind.



Das würde wohl auch von der Energiequelle abhängen, und wieweit praktikabel wäre wohl auch abhängig davon ob der Aufwand der Reise lohnenswert ist. Abgesehen davon müsste man noch wissen wie man das anstellen soll. Desswegen wird es im Kosmos warscheinlich nichts und niemand geben der das kann.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Juni 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ansonsten sind Vögel noch ein Spezies welche teilweise sehr intelligent ist.  Ihnen fehlen nur die Hände um damit was zu packen und zu arbeiten.



Vögel haben drei Greifextremitäten. Zugegebenermaßen brauchen sie außerhalb des Fluges eine davon als Fuß, aber in Sachen Manipulation können sie mit vielen Affen gut mithalten. Das größte Problem beim Aufbau einer technisierten Vogelzivilisation dürfte das Flugvermögen sein: Im Gegensatz zu einem Bodenbewohner kann ein fliegendes Tier nicht einfach einen kiloschweren Schädel evolvieren und ist auch in seiner Gesamtgröße sehr eingeschränkt. Rabenvögel oder Papageien sind also in ihren Fähigkeiten schon näher am Menschen dran als alle nicht-Menschenaffen, aber für den nächsten Schritt müssten sie ihren einzigen Schutzmechanismus, eine ihrer wichtigsten Nahrungserwerbsmöglichkeiten und entscheidende Fortpflanzungstechniken aufgeben. Das sind viel zu viele Nachteile, evolutionär betrachtet ist das Lebenskonzept der Vögel eine Sackgasse, aus der es praktisch keinen Weg zur technisierten Zivilisation gibt.




Threshold schrieb:


> Ich fand mal den Test mit einem Löwen interessant.
> Da hat man ein Stück Fleisch in einen Eimer getan und dann einen Deckel drauf gelegt. Also nicht verschlossen. Der Löwe stand daneben.
> Der Löwe hätte einfach nur den Eimer umwerfen müssen um an das Fleisch zu kommen aber er hat mit seiner riesen Pfote dein Eimer nur sanft berührt. Nix mit Essen.
> Das gleiche beim Hund. Der hat den Eimer einfach umgeworfen.
> Schon komisch, wie Tiere unterschiedlich agieren.



Hunde sind halt blöd, aggressiv und übermütig. Praktisch jedes wildlebende Raubtier interagiert extrem vorsichtig mit einer ihm unbekannten Situation und beobachtet, solange es gut genährt ist, Stunden, teilweise tagelang ehe es handelt. Und wenn gute andere Ernährungsquellen zur Verfügung stehen, besteht die Handlung nicht selten darin, auf diese anderen Quellen zurückzugreifen. Ein Löwe, der ein Steak verpasst, frisst das nächste. Ein Löwe, der beim Versuch einem ihm unbekannten Ding ein Steak abzuluchsen eins oder gar beide Augen verliert, verhungert gegebenfalls/sicherlich. Auf diese Gleichung sind die evolutionären Mechanismen der meisten Jäger ausgerichtet. Selbst vergleichsweise oportunistische wie Haie versuchen einen ihnen unbekannten Menschen nie zu erbeuten, sondern Kundschaften ihn erstmal aus (blöd für uns, dass Haie keine Hände für eine Nahuntersuchung haben, sondern nur Zähne). Aus dem Grund können auch 60 kg Mensch 300 kg Löwe in freier Wildbahn in die Flucht jagen, in dem sie einfach nur schreien und drauf losgehen: Gegenüber unbekannt, Verhalten entspricht definitiv nicht "Beute" => wird wie "überlegener Feind" behandelt bis bessere Informationen vorliegen. Und ein Tiger greift selbst einen Minderjährigen nur aus dem Hinterhalt an, um kein unnötiges Risiko einzugehen. 

Anm.: Gilt beides nur für satte Raubkatzen. Exemplare, die schon länger keine normale Beute mehr gemacht haben, probieren auch -aus ihrer Sicht- riskante Angriffe. Also bitte nicht drauf verlassen, ganz besonders nicht wenn die Katze sich besiedelten Gebiet genähert hat. Das machen die mit gutem Jagdrevier aus genau dem gleichen Grund nämlich nicht, sondern nur die, die keine Wahl haben. Weitere Ausnahmen sind Bären, die derart wenig von allem in ihrem natürlichen Umfeld zu befürchten haben, dass sie absolut alles ohne Scheu von nahem inspizieren, wenn sie wollen, Wölfe die im Rudel kombinierte Angriff- und Scheinangriffstaktiken durchführen, die auch gegen überlegene Beute funktionieren und natürlich alle Meeressäuger.




Threshold schrieb:


> Darum geht es ja. Der Delfin ist perfekt ans Leben im Wasser angepasst. Wieso sollte sich daran was ändern?
> Warum sollte die Evolution auf die Idee kommen, dem Delfin Hände zu geben, damit er was anfassen kann? Das braucht er nicht. alles, was er zum Leben braucht, findet er im Meer.



Delfine wurden bereits bei der Benutzung von improvisierten Werkzeugen (vor allem zum Graben) beobachtet...




Mahoy schrieb:


> Und wenn's den Delfinen im Meer zu ungemütlich werden sollte, gibt' auch nur Aussterben oder Anpassen.
> 
> Delfine waren, wie alle Meeressäuger, ja schon mal an Land und fanden's dort einfach irgendwann zu doof ... bzw. im Meer dann doch irgendwie besser.



Ein klares Zeichen für ihre Intelligenz. Kein Delfin wäre je auf die Idee gekommen, im Pott wohnen zu wollen 




behemoth85 schrieb:


> Das würde wohl auch von der Energiequelle abhängen, und wieweit praktikabel wäre wohl auch abhängig davon ob der Aufwand der Reise lohnenswert ist. Abgesehen davon müsste man noch wissen wie man das anstellen soll. Desswegen wird es im Kosmos warscheinlich nichts und niemand geben der das kann.



Nein, es ist nicht von der Energiequelle abhängig. Alle bekannten Energiequellen sind ungeeignet, das ist ja das Problem.

Für ein 100 Tonnenschiff komme ich bei 0,9 c auf eine Energie von etwas über 8 Petajoule. Oder 2 Teratonnen TNT-Äquivalent (Millionen Millionen Tonnen). Das ist Vermutlich mehr als das tausendfache des kompletten irdischen Nuklearwaffenarsenals, möglicherweise auch Faktor 10000 oder 100000. (Die stärksten in nenneswerte Zahl gebauten Sprengköpfe liegen so 1-5 Mt, aber ich denke nicht, dass man insgesamt über 1 Gt damit zusammen bekommt). Wollte man diese Energie über einen Zeitraum von 10 Jahren Beschleunigung aufbringen, bräuchte man eine Leistung von gut 27000 GW. Das in etwas das 75-fache aller auf 152 auf Wiki gelisteten aktiven Atomkraftwerke der Welt haben. Und das ist nur die Energie, die im Schiff landet - bei allen Rückstoß basierten Beschleunigungssystem steckt nochmal die gleiche Energiemenge in der Rückstoßmasse. Aber wie kriegt man 304 Kernkraftwerke und ein Lebenserhaltungssystem für 20 Jahre (beschleunigen + abbremsen) in ein 100-Tonnen-Raumschiff? Selbst die oben erwähnten Nuklearsprengköpfe wären schon schwerer, als die dieser Berechnung zugrunde liegende Raumschiffmasse. Es ist also selbst mit freier Kernfusion nicht möglich, ein Schiff zu bauen, dass 0,9 c erreicht. Diese beste uns bekannte Energiequelle ist immer noch zu schwer, um sich selbst auf 0,9 c beschleunigen zu können. (Was jetzt keinen wirklich überraschen sollte, der die Geschwindigkeit des Sonnenwindes kennt.)


Und selbst wenn es eine Energiequelle gäbe: 10 Jahre auf 0,9 c zu beschleunigen und danch 10 Jahre wieder auf 0 c abzubremsen bedeutet auch nur eine Entfernung von 9 Lichtjahren, die man binnen 20 Jahren zurückgelegt hat. Wenn man anschließend zur Erde zurückfliegt, hat man nahezu sein gesamtes Leben für diese Mission weggeworfen und ist doch nicht aus unserem Vorgarten rausgekommen.


Was realistisch wäre: Ein automatisierte 10000 Tonnen Schiff, dass Exemplare einer Spezies in Dauerstadien transportiert (im Falle des Menschen also Samen und Eizellen, die dann erst am Zielort in künstlichen Gebärmüttern ausgetragen und von Robotern herangezogen werden) und das mit 3 Terawatt Antriebsleistung (müsste mit Fusion machbar sein, wenn man die Rückstoßmasse extrem beschleunigt, würde aber natürlich große Teile des Schiffes einnehmen) binnen 500 Jahren auf 0,1 c beschleunigt und in weiteren 500 Jahren abbremst und in dieser Spanne 50 Lichtjahre zurücklegt. Damit könnte man seine Spezies auf andere Welten senden in der Hoffnung, dass sie da Fuß fassen kann. Aber es würde halt auch 1000 Jahre dauern, bis sie da ankommen und dann vermutlich 1100 Jahre, ehe man eine Erfolgssignal erwarten kann. Und mehr als hören wird man von denen nie.

tl;dr: Interstellares Reisen funktioniert nicht wie in Star Trek, sondern wie in Interstellar. Nur ohne Wurmloch, also gar nicht. (Anm.: Planeten, Landungen darauf und Schwarze Löcher funktionieren nicht wie in Interstellar.)


----------



## Adi1 (27. Juni 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Außerdem sind die Gliedmaßen vom Affen und Menschen ja sehr ähnlich.
> Ohne Hände wäre der Mensch nicht das was er heute ist.



Du darfst das Hirn nicht vergessen.

Ein höheres Hirnvolumen führt nicht zwangsläufig 
zu einem höheren Evolutionsschub.


----------



## Mahoy (27. Juni 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Ein höheres Hirnvolumen führt nicht zwangsläufig
> zu einem höheren Evolutionsschub.



Es gibt ja durchaus Theorien, dass unsere Hirnkapazität eher ein Abfallprodukt ist. Eigentlich ging es wahlweise nur um mehr Radiatorfläche oder es blähte sich zufällig durch eiweißreichere Ernährung auf. Und wenn man schon ein großes Hirn hat, können sich natürlich auch leichter gescheite Gedanken darin verlaufen, statt sich gleich wieder zu verflüchtigen.


----------



## Adi1 (27. Juni 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Und wenn man schon ein großes Hirn hat, können sich natürlich auch leichter gescheite Gedanken darin verlaufen, statt sich gleich wieder zu verflüchtigen.



So gescheit sind wir nicht mehr,
was unsere Zukunft angeht.


----------



## Olstyle (27. Juni 2020)

Wenn man den Menschen mit größeren Säugetieren vergleicht ist afaik die Hirn-Oberfläche das was die Anatomie selbigens besonders macht, nicht die Masse.


----------



## Adi1 (27. Juni 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn man den Menschen mit größeren Säugetieren vergleicht ist afaik die Hirn-Oberfläche das was die Anatomie selbigens besonders macht, nicht die Masse.



Ja sicher,

wobei ja auch durch das höhere Hirnvolumen,
die Blödheit zunimmt.


----------



## behemoth85 (27. Juni 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Es gibt ja durchaus Theorien, dass unsere Hirnkapazität eher ein Abfallprodukt ist. Eigentlich ging es wahlweise nur um mehr Radiatorfläche oder es blähte sich zufällig durch eiweißreichere Ernährung auf. Und wenn man schon ein großes Hirn hat, können sich natürlich auch leichter gescheite Gedanken darin verlaufen, statt sich gleich wieder zu verflüchtigen.



Ich habe mal gehört dass die Kieferanker in den Schwefen bei unseren Vorfahren mal bis zu 1/3 des gesamten Schädels behausten. Sprich den Rückgang dieser Kiefermuskeln welcher mehr Volumen im Schädel erlaubte war zwar ein Meilenstein, aber nur ein glückliches Nebenprodukt der Tatsache dass sie damals ihre Beisser immer weniger gebrauchten. 

Ich frage mich ob unsere Vorfahren das Feuer kannten, bin der Meinung dass ja.


----------



## RyzA (27. Juni 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was realistisch wäre: Ein automatisierte 10000 Tonnen Schiff, dass Exemplare einer Spezies in Dauerstadien transportiert (im Falle des Menschen also Samen und Eizellen, die dann erst am Zielort in künstlichen Gebärmüttern ausgetragen und von Robotern herangezogen werden) und das mit 3 Terawatt Antriebsleistung (müsste mit Fusion machbar sein, wenn man die Rückstoßmasse extrem beschleunigt, würde aber natürlich große Teile des Schiffes einnehmen) binnen 500 Jahren auf 0,1 c beschleunigt und in weiteren 500 Jahren abbremst und in dieser Spanne 50 Lichtjahre zurücklegt. Damit könnte man seine Spezies auf andere Welten senden in der Hoffnung, dass sie da Fuß fassen kann. Aber es würde halt auch 1000 Jahre dauern, bis sie da ankommen und dann vermutlich 1100 Jahre, ehe man eine Erfolgssignal erwarten kann. Und mehr als hören wird man von denen nie.


Das wäre ja ein "Generationenraumschiff". Ich denke auch das sowas am realistischsten sein wird.



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich ob unsere Vorfahren das Feuer kannten, bin der Meinung dass ja.


Ja klar. Sonst hätte sich das Gehirn wahrscheinlich auch nicht weiter entwickelt.


----------



## behemoth85 (27. Juni 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nein, es ist nicht von der Energiequelle abhängig. Alle bekannten Energiequellen sind ungeeignet, das ist ja das Problem.
> 
> Für ein 100 Tonnenschiff komme ich bei 0,9 c auf eine Energie von etwas über 8 Petajoule. Oder 2 Teratonnen TNT-Äquivalent (Millionen Millionen Tonnen). Das ist Vermutlich mehr als das tausendfache des kompletten irdischen Nuklearwaffenarsenals, möglicherweise auch Faktor 10000 oder 100000. (Die stärksten in nenneswerte Zahl gebauten Sprengköpfe liegen so 1-5 Mt, aber ich denke nicht, dass man insgesamt über 1 Gt damit zusammen bekommt). Wollte man diese Energie über einen Zeitraum von 10 Jahren Beschleunigung aufbringen, bräuchte man eine Leistung von gut 27000 GW. Das in etwas das 75-fache aller auf 152 auf Wiki gelisteten aktiven Atomkraftwerke der Welt haben. Und das ist nur die Energie, die im Schiff landet - bei allen Rückstoß basierten Beschleunigungssystem steckt nochmal die gleiche Energiemenge in der Rückstoßmasse. Aber wie kriegt man 304 Kernkraftwerke und ein Lebenserhaltungssystem für 20 Jahre (beschleunigen + abbremsen) in ein 100-Tonnen-Raumschiff? Selbst die oben erwähnten Nuklearsprengköpfe wären schon schwerer, als die dieser Berechnung zugrunde liegende Raumschiffmasse. Es ist also selbst mit freier Kernfusion nicht möglich, ein Schiff zu bauen, dass 0,9 c erreicht. Diese beste uns bekannte Energiequelle ist immer noch zu schwer, um sich selbst auf 0,9 c beschleunigen zu können. (Was jetzt keinen wirklich überraschen sollte, der die Geschwindigkeit des Sonnenwindes kennt.)
> 
> ...



Danke für das Vorrechnen, das eignet sich ideal um den Dänniken Spinnern mal ein bisschen Wahrheit beizubringen 

So viel ich noch weiß besitzen wir auf der Erde auch nichtmal annähernd das Material um im großen Stil unsere Region der Galaxie zu bereisen. Hab es noch wage im Kopf aber, für ein Raumschiff nach heutigem Stand, bräuchten wir für die Größe für nur paar tausend Person, Kunststoffmengen aus zwei Erden. Dazu noch Metalle usw. 

Sprich auch wenn es eines Tages mal möglich sein sollte dann vermutlich so dass das Raumschiff zur Erde zurückfinden, um recyceld zu werden.


----------



## Mahoy (27. Juni 2020)

Oder man sendet nur die Information über Erbgut, Aufzuchtanleitung, Erziehung und Kultur. Das ist immer noch eine beträchtliche Datenmenge, die fehlerfrei ankommen und korrekt interpretiert werden muss, aber immerhin geht das schon einmal lichtschnell. Was daraus im Erfolgsfall wird, wäre vom Wesen her auch kein Mensch, wie wir ihn kennen, aber als solcher kämen Menschen ja auch körperlich nicht am Ziel an.


----------



## Threshold (27. Juni 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Oder man sendet nur die Information über Erbgut, Aufzuchtanleitung, Erziehung und Kultur. Das ist immer noch eine beträchtliche Datenmenge, die fehlerfrei ankommen und korrekt interpretiert werden muss, aber immerhin geht das schon einmal lichtschnell. Was daraus im Erfolgsfall wird, wäre vom Wesen her auch kein Mensch, wie wir ihn kennen, aber als solcher kämen Menschen ja auch körperlich nicht am Ziel an.



Hmm -- was würde passieren, wenn wir sowas bekämen?
Eine technologisch weit fortgeschrittene Zivilisation ist ausgestorben, weil der Heimatstern zum roten Riesen wurde.
Sie haben es aber geschafft, Schiffe zu bauen und dort ihr Gene samt technische Errungenschaften zu speichern.
So ein Schiff landet auf der Erde und ein künstliche Intelligenz bittet nun die Menschen darum, die ausgestorbene Spezies wieder aufzubauen und neu anzusiedeln.
Im Gegenzug erhalten sie Einblicke in die Kultur und die Technologie.


----------



## Mahoy (27. Juni 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hmm -- was würde passieren, wenn wir sowas bekämen?



Im Idealfall murkst das Ergebnis nicht reihenweise Leute ab und sieht trotzdem aus wie Natasha Henstridge.  

(Jetzt können die Filmkenner wieder mitraten.)


----------



## behemoth85 (27. Juni 2020)

Man würde sie wohl übers Ohr hauen und nach Vereinnahme ihrer Technologien irgendwo wegsperren und ein paar Exemplaare sitzieren. Der Öffentlichkeit würde man verklickern sie wärn abgekratzt wegen Corona und sie würden zu den X Akten landen


----------



## Threshold (27. Juni 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Im Idealfall murkst das Ergebnis nicht reihenweise Leute ab und sieht trotzdem aus wie Natasha Henstridge.
> 
> (Jetzt können die Filmkenner wieder mitraten.)



Woher aber kannten die Außerirdischen die menschliche DNs? Leichte Logikfehler. 



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Man würde sie wohl übers Ohr hauen und nach Vereinnahme ihrer Technologien irgendwo wegsperren und ein paar Exemplaare sitzieren. Der Öffentlichkeit würde man verklickern sie wärn abgekratzt wegen Corona und sie würden zu den X Akten landen



Oder wir wären die Verlierer, weil sich die Außerirdischen von uns ernähren.


----------



## Mahoy (27. Juni 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Woher aber kannten die Außerirdischen die menschliche DNs? Leichte Logikfehler.



Nö, in dem Film waren irdische Wissenschaftler so schlau, das menschliche Genom zuerst blind in All zu senden und freuten sich wie Bolle, als (unter anderem) eine genetische Bauanleitung zurückkam.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Juni 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Es gibt ja durchaus Theorien, dass unsere Hirnkapazität eher ein Abfallprodukt ist. Eigentlich ging es wahlweise nur um mehr Radiatorfläche oder es blähte sich zufällig durch eiweißreichere Ernährung auf. Und wenn man schon ein großes Hirn hat, können sich natürlich auch leichter gescheite Gedanken darin verlaufen, statt sich gleich wieder zu verflüchtigen.



Halte ich beides für fragwürdig. Es gibt keine schlechtere Form zur Wärmeabgabe als eine Kugel und sämtliche anderen Tiere, die mehr Abstrahlungsfläche brauchten, haben passenderweise verlängerte Körperanhängsel entwickelt. Und Nahrungsqualität kann zwar bestimmte Merkmalsausprägungen ermöglichen, aber nicht auslösen. Sonst werde der physische Aufbau jedes Exemplars stark von seiner Nahrungsversorgung abhängig und nie ausgewogen. Sowas können sich Pflanzen und ein paar sehr niedrige Tiere erlauben, aber alles was auf das Zusammenspiel von Gliedmaßen und Organen angewiesen ist, kann maximal 1-2 alternativ-Baupläne evolvoieren, die je nach Nahrungslage an- und abgeknippst werden (Migrationsphase bei Heuschrecken als Beispiel) und nicht einfach Hirnwucherungen entwickelt, nur weil mehr Eiweiß auf dem Teller war.




Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn man den Menschen mit größeren Säugetieren vergleicht ist afaik die Hirn-Oberfläche das was die Anatomie selbigens besonders macht, nicht die Masse.



Da hat der Mensch erstaunliches Talent, sich den für ihn besten Vergleich rauszusuchen:
"Wir haben ein viel größeres Gehirn als alle anderen Affen! Nur wir sind intelligent!" => "Ersteres stimmt. Aber schon mal einen Wal gesehen? Oder auch nur einen Elefanten?"
"Wir haben ein viel größeres Gehirn relativ zur Körpermasse! Nur wir sind intelligent!" => "Und Mäuse auch?"
"Unser Gehirn ist viel feiner gefurcht als alle anderen! Nur wir sind intelligen!" => "Spatzenhirn!"
(to be continued)


Meiner Meinung nach geht es bei der menschlichen Intelligenz eher um die Sozialisation. Wenn man sich die Leistungen mancher Tiere in mancher Hinsicht anguckt, die Unfähigkeit vieler zivilisierter Menschen bei den banalsten Überlebensfragen und umgekehrt das komplett andere Fähigkeitenprofil von "wild" aufgewachsenen _Homo sapiens_, dann sieht es für mich eher so aus, als wäre unsere "intelligente" zu denken etwas trainiertes denn etwas vererbtes. Schlaue Menschen denken nicht soviel besser, sondern sie denken oft nur über die Dinge nach, die als schlau gelten und haben Defizite in Bereichen, die niemand bewertet. Vergleiche mit Tieren, die naturgemäß nicht den gleichen Anreizen, Themen und vor allem nicht dem kulturell überlieferten Vorwissen ausgesetzt sind, erübrigen sich somit fast vollständig.




RyzA schrieb:


> Das wäre ja ein "Generationenraumschiff". Ich denke auch das sowas am realistischsten sein wird.



Noch nicht ganz, da in meinem Beispiel praktisch niemand an Board lebt. Ein echtes Generationenschiff ist die nächst naheliegendere Alteranative, müsste aber 2-3-4 Zehnerpotenzen größer ausfallen, um eine stabile Populationsgröße aufnehmen zu können. Meiner Meinung nach ist so etwas ein dritter Schritt nach der systematischen Errichtung Heimatplanet-naher Weltraumhabitate und Besiedlung innerer Planeten und der Kolonilisierung der äußeren Bereiche des Heimatsystems mit künstlichen, bereits größtenteils energieautarken Habitaten. Da muss dann "nur" noch der Antrieb dazu kommen. Aber bis man soweit ist, sich überhaupt aus der habitablen hinauswagen zu müssen, vergehen Jahrtausende, ein Generationenschiff würde ich erst Jahrzehntausende nach den ersten Raumflügen erwarten. Die Entsendung von Dauerstadien kann dagegen bereits nach einigen Jahrhunderten beginnen, da die Investition gegenüber einer reinen Robotorsonde vergleichsweise klein ausfällt, sofern man die nötigen medizinischen Techniken schon für heimatliche Verwendung bereit stehen hat.




behemoth85 schrieb:


> Danke für das Vorrechnen, das eignet sich ideal um den Dänniken Spinnern mal ein bisschen Wahrheit beizubringen



 Fand die Frage selbst faszinierend, möchte aber ausdrücklich darauf hinweisen, dass Mitternacht-Wikipedia-Auswertungen auch Fehler enthalten können. Aber selbst wenn ich 2-3 Zehnerpotenzen daneben liegen, ist interstellarer Pendelverkehr immer noch physikalisch unmöglich. Sowas wäre nur für Spezies mit Generationszyklen von vielen Jahrtausenden oder einer komplett unbegrenzten Lebenserwartung möglich. Aber wir wissen von der Erde, dass so etwas für entwicklungsbiologischen Stillstand sorgt. Es ist also beinahe ausgeschlossen, dass eine hochentwickelte Art mit diesen Eigenschaften evolviert.



> So viel ich noch weiß besitzen wir auf der Erde auch nichtmal annähernd das Material um im großen Stil unsere Region der Galaxie zu bereisen. Hab es noch wage im Kopf aber, für ein Raumschiff nach heutigem Stand, bräuchten wir für die Größe für nur paar tausend Person, Kunststoffmengen aus zwei Erden. Dazu noch Metalle usw.
> 
> Sprich auch wenn es eines Tages mal möglich sein sollte dann vermutlich so dass das Raumschiff zur Erde zurückfinden, um recyceld zu werden.



Solche Rechnungen habe ich noch nicht gesehen, aber wenn man nicht mein bewusst absurdes Beispiel eines chemischen Antriebs aufgreift, der das gesamte Sonnensystem verbrauchen würde, halte ich das für übertrieben. Wir bauen ja schon reihenweise Schiffe von ein paar 10000 Tonnen, die tausende Menschen für mehrere Wochen am Leben erhalten können (sogenannte Kreuzfahrer). Mit Luft-Regereneration und Nahrungsanbau wäre man vielleicht bei eine paar 100000 Tonnen, wenn man die gleiche ineffiziente, übergewichtige Technologie nimmt, aber das ist immer noch weiter weniger Materialeinsatz als bereits auf den Weltmeeren herumschwimmt. Und ein Reaktor sowie etwas Teilchen-Beschleuniger ähnliches als Antrieb für diese Masse hätte auch keine größeren Dimensionen als ein paar hundert Kraftwerke. Technologisch wäre das eine Meisterleistung, aber verglichen mit der Infrastruktur der Menschheit ein Klacks. Und letztere hat zwar den Planenten ganz schön belastet, aber nur wegen der belegten Fläche und der mangelhaften Abfallentsorgung, nicht wegen der verbauten Elemente. Rein aus Transportgründen gehen sämtliche Pläne für Raumfahrzeuge dieser Größe aber ohnehin von einem Bau in einer Mond-Umlaufbahn oder im Asteroidengürtel aus.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Oder man sendet nur die Information über Erbgut, Aufzuchtanleitung, Erziehung und Kultur. Das ist immer noch eine beträchtliche Datenmenge, die fehlerfrei ankommen und korrekt interpretiert werden muss, aber immerhin geht das schon einmal lichtschnell. Was daraus im Erfolgsfall wird, wäre vom Wesen her auch kein Mensch, wie wir ihn kennen, aber als solcher kämen Menschen ja auch körperlich nicht am Ziel an.



Dafür bräuchte man aber erst einmal einen Empfänger mit der nötigen Infrastruktur. Und bei Anwortzeiten in der Größenordnung von Jahrzehnten bis Jahrhunderten, wenn nicht mehr, würden allein die nötigen Absprachen Jahrzehntausende dauern.




Threshold schrieb:


> Hmm -- was würde passieren, wenn wir sowas bekämen?
> Eine technologisch weit fortgeschrittene Zivilisation ist ausgestorben, weil der Heimatstern zum roten Riesen wurde.
> Sie haben es aber geschafft, Schiffe zu bauen und dort ihr Gene samt technische Errungenschaften zu speichern.
> So ein Schiff landet auf der Erde und ein künstliche Intelligenz bittet nun die Menschen darum, die ausgestorbene Spezies wieder aufzubauen und neu anzusiedeln.
> Im Gegenzug erhalten sie Einblicke in die Kultur und die Technologie.



Wenn die Spezies ausgestorben ist, kann sie keine Kultur und Technologie mehr zurückhalten.


----------



## Mahoy (27. Juni 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Halte ich beides für fragwürdig. Es gibt keine schlechtere Form zur Wärmeabgabe als eine Kugel und sämtliche anderen Tiere, die mehr Abstrahlungsfläche brauchten, haben passenderweise verlängerte Körperanhängsel entwickelt. Und Nahrungsqualität kann zwar bestimmte Merkmalsausprägungen ermöglichen, aber nicht auslösen.



Ich bin absolut bei dir. Die Existenz solcher Theorien war jedoch zu verlockend, um sie nicht in einem launigen Beitrag zu verwursten.



> Dafür bräuchte man aber erst einmal einen Empfänger mit der nötigen Infrastruktur.



Natürlich wäre das ein Streuschuss.
Wie schon geschrieben, die Information müsste fehlerfrei ankommen und korrekt interpretiert werden. Das kann nur eine außerirdische Zivilisation leisten, die technologisch und kognitiv ungefähr auf dem Stand ist wie wir beim Senden der Daten ... Beziehungsweise sogar weiter, denn wir könnten zwar heutzutage schon ein Genom senden, aber ich bezweifle, das wir ein uns übermitteltes Genom, welches mit keiner irdischen Spezies korrespondiert, mit Sicherheit verwerten könnten.
Erst mal den Dodo wiederbeleben, dann sehen wir weiter. 



> Und bei Anwortzeiten in der Größenordnung von Jahrzehnten bis Jahrhunderten, wenn nicht mehr, würden allein die nötigen Absprachen Jahrzehntausende dauern.



Keine Absprache. Nur ein sehr spezifischer Golden Record deutlich größeren Umfangs und viel, viel Glück.


----------



## Threshold (27. Juni 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn die Spezies ausgestorben ist, kann sie keine Kultur und Technologie mehr zurückhalten.



Deswegen hat ja jedes Schiff eine künstliche Intelligenz.
Ohne die kommst du nicht an den Inhalt heran.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Juni 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Natürlich wäre das ein Streuschuss.
> Wie schon geschrieben, die Information müsste fehlerfrei ankommen und korrekt interpretiert werden. Das kann nur eine außerirdische Zivilisation leisten, die technologisch und kognitiv ungefähr auf dem Stand ist wie wir beim Senden der Daten ... Beziehungsweise sogar weiter, denn wir könnten zwar heutzutage schon ein Genom senden, aber ich bezweifle, das wir ein uns übermitteltes Genom, welches mit keiner irdischen Spezies korrespondiert, mit Sicherheit verwerten könnten.
> Erst mal den Dodo wiederbeleben, dann sehen wir weiter.
> 
> ...



Ein Genom alleine nützt noch nichts. Du brauchst zusätzlich noch die Ribsomen drum rum und den grundlegenden Aufbau einer Zelle samt Organellen. Der ist zwar auch irgendwo im Genom kodiert (von ein paar wenigen ribosomalen Informationen abgesehen), aber diese Gene werden nicht zu Beginn der Entwicklung aufgerufen, weil die Eizelle alles fertig aufgebaut mitbringt. Und wenn es ein Mensch werden soll gilt die gleiche Logik auch für die gesamte Gebärmutter und sämtliche von der Mutter bereit gestellten Nährstoffe: All das erhältst du nicht, wenn du einfach nur das Genom arbarbeitest. Im Prinzip musst du den kompletten Bauplan für eine schwangere Frau schicken und das nicht einmal auf zellulärer, sondern auf atomarer Ebene, weil du nicht weißt, was für Biomoleküle auf der fremden Welt überhaupt üblich sind.

So komplexe Informationen können wir heutzutage nicht einmal einem anderen Menschen in verständlicher Form ermitteln, eine Botschaft an Aliens, die ohne Rücksprachemöglichkeit verstanden werden kann, halte ich für unmöglich.


----------



## behemoth85 (28. Juni 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Solche Rechnungen habe ich noch nicht gesehen, aber wenn man nicht mein bewusst absurdes Beispiel eines chemischen Antriebs aufgreift, der das gesamte Sonnensystem verbrauchen würde, halte ich das für übertrieben. Wir bauen ja schon reihenweise Schiffe von ein paar 10000 Tonnen, die tausende Menschen für mehrere Wochen am Leben erhalten können (sogenannte Kreuzfahrer). Mit Luft-Regereneration und Nahrungsanbau wäre man vielleicht bei eine paar 100000 Tonnen, wenn man die gleiche ineffiziente, übergewichtige Technologie nimmt, aber das ist immer noch weiter weniger Materialeinsatz als bereits auf den Weltmeeren herumschwimmt. Und ein Reaktor sowie etwas Teilchen-Beschleuniger ähnliches als Antrieb für diese Masse hätte auch keine größeren Dimensionen als ein paar hundert Kraftwerke. Technologisch wäre das eine Meisterleistung, aber verglichen mit der Infrastruktur der Menschheit ein Klacks. Und letztere hat zwar den Planenten ganz schön belastet, aber nur wegen der belegten Fläche und der mangelhaften Abfallentsorgung, nicht wegen der verbauten Elemente. Rein aus Transportgründen gehen sämtliche Pläne für Raumfahrzeuge dieser Größe aber ohnehin von einem Bau in einer Mond-Umlaufbahn oder im Asteroidengürtel aus.



Auch wieder wahr. Vielleicht ist das Problem nur das dass es noch unmöglich ist so ein Raumschiff im All zu bauen, das ganze Material hoch zu bekommen etc. 

Allerdings hat man sich jetzt schon auf einen Namen für das Ding geeinigt, er steht für Glück und gute Absichten:

Costa Concordia II


----------



## RyzA (28. Juni 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Noch nicht ganz, da in meinem Beispiel praktisch niemand an Board lebt. Ein echtes Generationenschiff ist die nächst naheliegendere Alteranative, müsste aber 2-3-4 Zehnerpotenzen größer ausfallen, um eine stabile Populationsgröße aufnehmen zu können. Meiner Meinung nach ist so etwas ein dritter Schritt nach der systematischen Errichtung Heimatplanet-naher Weltraumhabitate und Besiedlung innerer Planeten und der Kolonilisierung der äußeren Bereiche des Heimatsystems mit künstlichen, bereits größtenteils energieautarken Habitaten. Da muss dann "nur" noch der Antrieb dazu kommen. Aber bis man soweit ist, sich überhaupt aus der habitablen hinauswagen zu müssen, vergehen Jahrtausende, ein Generationenschiff würde ich erst Jahrzehntausende nach den ersten Raumflügen erwarten. Die Entsendung von Dauerstadien kann dagegen bereits nach einigen Jahrhunderten beginnen, da die Investition gegenüber einer reinen Robotorsonde vergleichsweise klein ausfällt, sofern man die nötigen medizinischen Techniken schon für heimatliche Verwendung bereit stehen hat.


Es müssten wenige 100 Menschen reichen. Vor allem Frauen die gebärfähig sind.  Befruchtete Eizellen kann man vorher einfrieren.
Ansonsten Wissenschaftler, Techniker, Arbeiter. Vielleicht kann man sie auch in Cryoschlaf versetzen oder so.
Dann wird das Schiff von einer K.I. gesteuert. Wie in "Alien" oder "Passengers".
Es geht um eine Art "Arche" falls unsere Art vor dem Aussterben bedroht ist.


----------



## Threshold (28. Juni 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann man sie auch in Cryoschlaf versetzen oder so.



Ich hab von Fröschen gehört, die man einfrieren und wieder auftauen kann ohne dass sie Schaden nehmen.
Aber soweit ich weiß, ist das nicht umsetzbar.


----------



## Tengri86 (28. Juni 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hab von Fröschen gehört, die man einfrieren und wieder auftauen kann ohne dass sie Schaden nehmen.
> Aber soweit ich weiß, ist das nicht umsetzbar.



Mensch-Frosch Hybrid in 200 Jahren vlt


----------



## Threshold (28. Juni 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Mensch-Frosch Hybrid in 200 Jahren vlt



Muss ich den Frosch von hinten -- öhm küssen?


----------



## Mahoy (28. Juni 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Muss ich den Frosch von hinten -- öhm küssen?



Ach komm, sei kein Frosch ...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Juni 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Es müssten wenige 100 Menschen reichen. Vor allem Frauen die gebärfähig sind.  Befruchtete Eizellen kann man vorher einfrieren.
> Ansonsten Wissenschaftler, Techniker, Arbeiter.



Nein, das reicht nicht annähernd für ein Generationenschiff. Und die Ausbildung ist sekundär, da ohnehin alle Lerneinrichtungen an Bord vorhanden sind. Ein Generationenschiff mit der von mir angenommenen Flugdauer von 1000 Jahren würde wenigstens 3000 Generationen beherbergen. Schon allein um Inzucht in diesem Zeitraum in Grenzen zu halten, brauchst du eine wenigstens fünstellige Populationsgröße, aber auch aus psychosozialen Gründen. Die Menschen auf so einem Flug sind schon mehr als genug Stress und Einschränkungen ausgesetzt, da willst du denen nicht auch noch die Partnerwahl vorschreiben. Und du brauchst genug Masse, um Schwankungen (Geschlechterverteilungen, Fähigkeiten und Interessen, Krankheiten oder andere Verlustgründe) wegzupuffern. Ich würde mit wenigstens 100 Personen pro Jahrgang planen.

Das ist dann immer noch nicht mehr, als auf einer durchschnittlichen deutschen Großstadtsschule. Stell dir mal vor, du wärst von Geburt an und bis zu deinem Tod mit den Leuten, mit denen zu schon zur Schule gegangen bist, in einem Raumschiff zusammengepfercht. Mit nichts anderem zu tun, als diese Gemeinschaft zu versorgen und den Karren am fliegen zu halten und irgendwann eine neue Generation zu zeugen, wobei der Commander nach Kapazität und Altersstruktur vorgibt, wie viele Kinder zu zeugen sind. Vielleicht sollen auch noch diverse Fähigkeiten geübt werden, die auf einem Raumschiff komplett nutzlos sind, aber in 300 Jahren von Pionieren auf einem fremden Planeten benötigt werden. So oder so sind es genau die gleichen Tätigkeiten, die auch schon deine Urururgroßeltern gemacht haben und die auch noch deine Urururgroßenkel machen werden. Vermutlich unter Nutzung der gleichen Werkzeuge, definitiv an den gleichen Orten und in den gleichen Räumlichkeiten. Ohne Alternativen, ohne Flucht- oder Entfaltungsmöglichkeit. Immer mit der Angst im Nacken, dass einen morgen ein übersehener Komet erwischt. Und das alles nur, damit ferne Nachkommen irgendwann auf einem Planeten landen können, der am Ende doch nicht so lebensfreundlich ist, wie gehofft.

Schon ein Generationenschiff dieses Ausmaßes ist eine ziemliche Horrorvision. Eins mit 100 Personen würde deine Altersgruppe auf weniger als eine halbe Klassengruppe zusammenschrumpfen lassen. Dann kannst du dir nicht mal mehr die Bingorunde aussuchen und mit wem du dann zwei Kinder großziehen wirst (die vermutlich nicht mal deine leiblichen sein werden), wird schon vor deiner Geburt festgelegt sein, genauso welchen Job du wann machst. So etwas bräuchte man gar nicht erst losschicken - die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass schon im ersten Jahrhundert einer am Rad dreht und überlebenswichtige Dinge (z.B. die restliche Crew) zerstört, läge bei nahe 100%.



> Vielleicht kann man sie auch in Cryoschlaf versetzen oder so.
> Dann wird das Schiff von einer K.I. gesteuert. Wie in "Alien" oder "Passengers".
> Es geht um eine Art "Arche" falls unsere Art vor dem Aussterben bedroht ist.



Damit hast du kein Generationenschiff mehr, sondern bist nahe bei meinem ersten Vorschlag. Nur dass man Menschen oberhalb der primitivsten Embryonalstadien eben nicht mehr einfrieren kann, ohne sie zu beschädigen, weswegen ich ein voll automatisiertes Schiff vorschlage. Bedingungen zu schaffen, unter denen die Kinder von Kindern von Kindern von Kindern von Kindern von Kindern von Kindern von Kindern von Kindern von Kindern von Kindern von Kindern von Kindern von Kindern von Kindern von Kindern von Kindern von Kindern von Kindern von Kindern von Kindern von Kindern von Kindern von Kindern von Kindern von Kindern von Kindern von Kindern von Kindern von Kindern von Kindern von Raumfahrern dazu in der Lage sind, die erste Generation von Kolonialisten zu erziehen und zu trainieren, ist wohl auch nicht schwerer zu schaffen, als Maschinen, die das genauso gut (eher "genauso schlecht") hinbekommen, die aber während des Fluges nur einen Bruchteil der Ressourcen brauchen.


----------



## compisucher (29. Juni 2020)

Ergänzend hierzu eine Studie, die unter Scienceblogs von Adleramin zusammengefasst wurde (Originalstudie im Link):
Mit dem Generationenschiff zum naechsten Stern &#8211; Alpha Cephei

Auch die Besatzung eines Generationenraumschiffes kann irgendwann aussterben. 

Ich persönlich sehe  ein Gen. Schiff maximal als "letzte Chance", wenn aus irgendwelchen Gründen das Leben auf der Erde, evtl. im ganzen Sonnensystem nicht mehr möglich wäre und die Menschheit gezwungen ist, auszuwandern.

Mutmaßlich wäre in einzige Schiff auch nicht erfolgreich, es bedürfte mehrere, wirklich große Schiffe.

Und... auf Grund der gigantischen Entfernungen sollte das Ziel tatsächlich besiedelbar sein, sonst wird das Ganze per se ein Fiasko.

Noch zu den Antrieben: 
Selbst Kernfusion erzeugt nur begrenzt Energie.
Denke, dass solche Kernfusionsmotoren (sofern es tatsächlich irgendwann funktioniert) besser im Vorfeld dazu genutzt werden, relativ kleine Forschungsroboter in die nähere Sternenumgebung zu senden.
Bedeutet, dass mehrere Millionen Tonnen Triebwerk und Treibstoff nur wenige Tonnen Nutzlast irgendwohin senden um zu erkunden, ob es sich für ein Gen. Schiff überhaupt lohnt.
Und man muss realistisch bleiben, solch ein Motor schafft auch nur ca. 10% der LG, sprich die allernächsten Sterne sind immer noch 50-80 Jahre Reisezeit entfernt.

Interessant fand ich die im Netz herumgeisternde Lösung eines ganzen Asteroiden als Raumschiff umzubauen.
Immerhin ist diese durchaus phantastische Lösung immer noch besser, als daran zu glauben, dass wir irgendwann Überlichtantriebe entwickeln können, welche die derzeitig bekannte Physik einfach nicht hergibt.


----------



## Threshold (29. Juni 2020)

compisucher schrieb:


> Immerhin ist diese durchaus phantastische Lösung immer noch besser, als daran zu glauben, dass wir irgendwann Überlichtantriebe entwickeln können, welche die derzeitig bekannte Physik einfach nicht hergibt.



An Überlichttriebwerke glaube ich auch nicht.
Andererseits fehlt uns immer noch das Verständnis für den Aufbau des Universums.
Die Frage ist, ob wir irgendwann hinter das Geheimnis der Gravitation kommen und dann in der Lage sind diese zu manipulieren.


----------



## compisucher (29. Juni 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, ob wir irgendwann hinter das Geheimnis der Gravitation kommen und dann in der Lage sind diese zu manipulieren.



Raumkrümmung?


----------



## Threshold (29. Juni 2020)

compisucher schrieb:


> Raumkrümmung?



Tja. Das Universum ist flach wie ein Brett.
Wieso ist es flach?
wieso krümmen Massen den Raum? Wieso kann man das nicht abschirmen?
Jede Kraft braucht ein Teilchen, das diese Kraft überträgt. Wo ist das Teilchen, das die Gravitation überträgt?


----------



## compisucher (29. Juni 2020)

Nun gut, könnte irgendwer diese Fragen beantworten, wäre ihm der Nobelpreis sicher.

Ist eigentlich schon interessant, wir wissen, dass jeder Körper eine Delle im Raum erzeugt, können die Delle berechnen und wissen aber nicht wirklich, warum.


----------



## Threshold (29. Juni 2020)

Und vorstellen kann man sich das eh nicht, wie eine solche Krümmung überhaupt aussehen soll.
Und das nächste Problem ist, dass jede Überprüfung der allgemeinen Relativitätstheorie sie perfekt bestätigt hat.
Es braucht also kein Austauschteilchen der Kräfte. 
Die Gravitation ist so viel anders als die anderen drei Grundkräfte.
Faszinierend.


----------



## behemoth85 (29. Juni 2020)

In der Stringtheorie soll Gravitation in unserem Universum nur eine Fernwirkung aus einer anderen Dimension sein, die sich bei uns schwach entlädt. Hier ist sie die schwächste der vier Urkräfte, dort in der anderen Dimension könnte sie die stärkste Kraft sein.


----------



## behemoth85 (29. Juni 2020)

compisucher schrieb:


> Nun gut, könnte irgendwer diese Fragen beantworten, wäre ihm der Nobelpreis sicher.
> 
> Ist eigentlich schon interessant, wir wissen, dass jeder Körper eine Delle im Raum erzeugt, können die Delle berechnen und wissen aber nicht wirklich, warum.



Vielleicht weden wir das auch nie. Es könnte doch auch so sein dass die Ursachen der Wirkungen die wir hier wahrnehmen, ganz wo anders stattfinden, eben nicht hier bei uns sondern in anderen Dimensionen welche für unser  Universum unzugänglich sind.

In dem Fall Arschkarte, wir würden wissen dass es so ist gleichzeitig aber auch wissen dass wir niemals einen Blick hinter die Bühne werfen können. Gefangen im geschlossenen System Kosmos..


----------



## Threshold (29. Juni 2020)

Du gehst davon aus, dass wir in einem Universum mit 11 oder 22 Dimensionen leben. Das ist aber eben auch nur wieder eine Theorie, weil die Stringtheorie so viele Dimensionen braucht, da sonst ihr Modell nicht funktioniert.
Andererseits macht die Stringtheorie keinerlei Vorhersagen, die man empirisch überprüfen könnte.
Aber anders herum ist es nun mal auch so, dass wir die quantenphysik nicht überprüfen können ohne die Quantenphysik zu benutzen.
Das ist eben das Problem. Empirisch belegen kann man aktuell nur die allgemeine Relativitätstheorie.


----------



## behemoth85 (29. Juni 2020)

Schon ja, andererseits ist die Stringtheorie das mathematisch beste Konstrukt was der Mensch je erschaffen hat. Und wenn wir Affen in etwas gut sind dann sind das mathematische Berechnungen. 

So viel ich weiß bewahrheitet sich die Theorie derzeit in den Teilchenbeschleunigern nicht, und man ist inerhalb der des letzten Jahrzehnts etwas von ihr abgerückt, was ja aber noch nichts heißen muss. Denn schlüssig ist sie dennoch, und was Besseres haben wir noch nicht.


----------



## compisucher (29. Juni 2020)

Es ist ja grundsätzlich so, dass auch DM und DE letztlich nur "Hilfsgrößen" in dem Erklärungsversuch zu dem sind, was wir über die Entstehung des Universums und hier speziell den Vorgang der kosmischen Inflation wissen.
Die theoretische Möglichkeit der Einbettung unseres Universums in größere Komplexe ist immerhin der Strohhalm,  den man festhalten mag, wenn man sich über eine Fortbewegung jenseits der LJ fantasieren möchte.

Bereinigt man die Kosmologie um alle Theorien, bleibt nicht mehr viel übrig als das, was Einstein schon vor 100 Jahren berechnet hat 
Die Krümmung des Raumes ist in der Tat nachweisbar.


----------



## Threshold (29. Juni 2020)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Schon ja, andererseits ist die Stringtheorie das mathematisch beste Konstrukt was der Mensch je erschaffen hat. Und wenn wir Affen in etwas gut sind dann sind das mathematische Berechnungen.



Ja, ich weiß, sie ist mathematisch so perfekt, dass jeder, der sie sieht, voller Bewunderung davor stehen bleibt.  
Hat der Lesch mal gesagt, oder so. 



behemoth85 schrieb:


> So viel ich weiß bewahrheitet sich die Theorie derzeit in den Teilchenbeschleunigern nicht, und man ist inerhalb der des letzten Jahrzehnts etwas von ihr abgerückt, was ja aber noch nichts heißen muss. Denn schlüssig ist sie dennoch, und was Besseres haben wir noch nicht.



Ich hatte da mal ein Video von Josef Gaßner gesehen. Um die Strintheorie im Beschleuniger belegen zu können, braucht es Beschleuniger, die so groß wie das Sonnensystem sind.
Andererseits gibt es im Universum Beschleuniger, die so groß wie eine Galaxie sind. Man müsste sie nur anzapfen und schauen, was man misst.
Ist aber eben nicht einfach. Andererseits können wir heute Gravitationswelle nachweisen. Einsteins Theorie hat das zwar vorausgesehen, dass es sowas geben muss, aber keiner hatte damals jemand geglaubt, dass man eine Apparatur entwickeln könnte, mit der man das messen kann.
Von daher -- abschreiben würde ich nie was. Man muss halt Geduld haben.


----------



## behemoth85 (29. Juni 2020)

Lesch ist klassischer Physiker, QM und Strings bekommen solchen nicht gut  

Bei den Strings jedoch sind sich alle ziemlich sicher, dass sie zu klein sind als dass man sie jemals beweisen können wird. Das sind Planklängen nahe 0 so viel ich weiß ? Sprich fast so klein wie das Universum im aller aller ersten Moment seiner Geburt.


----------



## Threshold (29. Juni 2020)

Wenn ich nicht irre geht es um eine punktuelle Ausdehnung. Das gilt aber eben für alle Elementarteilchen. Nicht nur die Gravitation. Jedes Teilchen, das wir kennen, ist damit gemeint.
Sie ist halt eine Entwicklung von theoretischem Physikern und Mathematikern.
Praktische Anwendung hast du ja damit nicht.


----------



## Sk3ptizist (30. Juni 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Jede Kraft braucht ein Teilchen, das diese Kraft überträgt. Wo ist das Teilchen, das die Gravitation überträgt?


muss es ein Teilchen sein bzw. ist es immer ein Teilchen?  Welle-Teilchen-Dualismus?...
die sprechen von Higgs-Feld/Higgs-Teilchen, welches angeblich die "Gravitation bewirkt"



compisucher schrieb:


> Nun gut, könnte irgendwer diese Fragen beantworten, wäre ihm der Nobelpreis sicher.


den Nobelpreis dafür gabs doch schon 2013 für Englert und Higgs ;D

The Higgs boson | CERN
HEPHY: Das Higgs-Boson
Higgs-Boson &#8211; Wikipedia


----------



## compisucher (30. Juni 2020)

Das Higgs-Boson ist doch nicht das Teilchen, dass die Schwerkraft erzeugt, oder?


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2020)

compisucher schrieb:


> Das Higgs-Boson ist doch nicht das Teilchen, dass die Schwerkraft erzeugt, oder?



Nö, das Higgs Teilchen gibt den anderen die Masse.
Das Teilchen, das die Schwerkraft übermittelt müsste genauso masselos sein wie das Photon, da sich die Gravitation mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit ausbreitet.


----------



## compisucher (30. Juni 2020)

OK, DANN bin ich up to date, was mein Wissen hierüber angeht.


Ach so:
Zur vorhergehenden Diskussion (interstellare Raumfahrt und Aliens) und deiner Anmerkung, wenn man Schwerkraft manipulieren könnte, ist mir was komisches Eingefallen.

Was, wenn es irgendwo da draussen tatsächlich eine Superzivilisation gibt, die die Schwerkraft massiv manipulieren können.
Die könnten ja vor ihre Sonne eine Art Schwerkraftanomalie erzeugen und so (sicherlich im begrenzen Maße) ihr ganzes Sonnensystem in ihrer Flugrichtung ändern.
Vielleicht sogar dergestalt in einer etwas dichteren Sternengegend mit durchschnittlichen Abständen von im Schnitt 2 LJ, 
dass die alle 10.000 Jahre bis auf wenige Lichtwochen an anderen Systemen vorbeidüsen um es zu besiedeln oder auszubeuten.
Das könnten die jahrhunderttausende von Jahren lang machen, ohne wirklich große Raumschiffe zu benötigen.
Wäre krass


----------



## RyzA (30. Juni 2020)

Normalerweise kann man auch den Welle/Teilchen Dualismus auf alles anwenden.
Nur auf die Gravitation nicht.
Also Strahlungen haben auch ihr Teilchen. Bei Licht ist es das Photon.
Gravitationswellen wurden nachgewiesen, aber ein Graviton nicht.
Wohlmöglich weil es das Medium selber ist und keine Energie die ein Medium durchquert.

Edit: Wobei der Raum ja auch kein Medium ist. Er ist dem Medium noch übergeordnet.


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2020)

compisucher schrieb:


> Was, wenn es irgendwo da draussen tatsächlich eine Superzivilisation gibt, die die Schwerkraft massiv manipulieren können.
> Die könnten ja vor ihre Sonne eine Art Schwerkraftanomalie erzeugen und so (sicherlich im begrenzen Maße) ihr ganzes Sonnensystem in ihrer Flugrichtung ändern.
> Vielleicht sogar dergestalt in einer etwas dichteren Sternengegend mit durchschnittlichen Abständen von im Schnitt 2 LJ,
> dass die alle 10.000 Jahre bis auf wenige Lichtwochen an anderen Systemen vorbeidüsen um es zu besiedeln oder auszubeuten.
> ...



Ich meinte jetzt eher, dass wenn man versteht wie Gravitation funktioniert, man die Raumzeit manipulieren könnte. Also Wurmlochantrieb und so. 
Theoretisch könnte man sich dann seinen eigenen Stern herstellen bzw. einen Stern kollabieren lassen, um die entstehende Energie abzugreifen.
Eine Zivilisation, die in der Lage ist, die Energie eines Sterns direkt nutzen zu können, ist schon sehr weit entwickelt.



RyzA schrieb:


> Normalerweise kann man auch den Welle/Teilchen Dualismus auf alles anwenden.
> Nur auf die Gravitation nicht.
> Also Strahlungen haben auch ihr Teilchen. Bei Licht ist es das Photon.
> Gravitationswellen wurden nachgewiesen, aber ein Graviton nicht.
> ...



Welle Teilchen ist bei allen elementarteilchen gegeben. Die Quantenphysik besteht ja im Grunde genommen nur aus Wahrscheinlichkeiten und Verboten.
Dem Elektron ist es ja verboten sich dort aufzuhalten, wo schon ein anderes Elektron ist.
Aber die Gravitation durchbricht diese Verbote der Quantenphysik und das macht die Sache eben interessant.
Ein weißer Zwerg ist ein Gebilde, das von der Gravitation und der Quantenphysik bestimmt ist. Das gleiche gibt für einen Neutronenstern.
doch beim schwarzen Loch hört es dann auf, da die Physik, die wir kennen, versagt.
Und Gravitationswellen wurden ja von der allgemeinen Relativitätstheorie vorhergesagt.
Aber welche Vorhersagen macht die Quantenphysik für die Gravitation? Im Grunde genommen nur, dass es ein Kraftaustauschteilchen gibt, denn die Quantenphysik braucht das Kraftaustauschteilchen. Ohne geht es nicht. Und für drei Grundkräfte haben wir es ja auch gewunden. Die Gravitation schließt sich hier immer noch aus, weil sie eben so unfassbar viel schwächer ist als die drei anderen Kräfte.
Man muss sich das mal bildlich vorstellen. 
die Erde zieht mit ihr gesamten Masse an eine Büroklammer. Der kleine Magnet ist aber in der Lage, sie problemlos anzuheben.


----------



## compisucher (30. Juni 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Theoretisch könnte man sich dann seinen eigenen Stern herstellen bzw. einen Stern kollabieren lassen, um die entstehende Energie abzugreifen.
> Eine Zivilisation, die in der Lage ist, die Energie eines Sterns direkt nutzen zu können, ist schon sehr weit entwickelt.



Du bist Hellseher, oder was???
Statt Supernova: Stern verschwunden - Spektrum der Wissenschaft


----------



## RyzA (30. Juni 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Theoretisch könnte man sich dann seinen eigenen Stern herstellen bzw. einen Stern kollabieren lassen, um die entstehende Energie abzugreifen.
> Eine Zivilisation, die in der Lage ist, die Energie eines Sterns direkt nutzen zu können, ist schon sehr weit entwickelt.


Und wie soll sie einen Stern erschaffen? 

Außerdem würde dieser ja vor seinen Tod zum roten Riesen und so groß das fast alle Planeten in dessen Umlaufbahn verschluckt werden.




> Welle Teilchen ist bei allen elementarteilchen gegeben. Die Quantenphysik besteht ja im Grunde genommen nur aus Wahrscheinlichkeiten und Verboten.
> Dem Elektron ist es ja verboten sich dort aufzuhalten, wo schon ein anderes Elektron ist.
> Aber die Gravitation durchbricht diese Verbote der Quantenphysik und das macht die Sache eben interessant.
> Ein weißer Zwerg ist ein Gebilde, das von der Gravitation und der Quantenphysik bestimmt ist. Das gleiche gibt für einen Neutronenstern.
> ...


Eines der letzten Geheimnisse im Universum.


----------



## compisucher (30. Juni 2020)

Sterne herstellen? Nichts einfach als das.
Na ja, wenn du die Gravitation beherrschst, kannst du ja die Materie lenken.
Im Prinzip einfach (aber nur im Prinzip).
Du sammelst H2 in ausreichender Menge und sorgst dafür, dass sich der ganze H2 verdichtet.
Irgendwann wird es auf Grund der Gravitationskräfte  eh zum Selbstläufer 

Ganz korrekt wäre, dass die Büroklammer auch die Position der Erde verändert - ein gaaaaanz klein wenig...


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2020)

compisucher schrieb:


> Du bist Hellseher, oder was???
> Statt Supernova: Stern verschwunden - Spektrum der Wissenschaft



Ich tippe auf Staub. Hatte dazu letztens ein Video bei Urknall, Weltall und Co. gesehen. Sehr interessant.



RyzA schrieb:


> Und wie soll sie einen Stern erschaffen?
> 
> Außerdem würde dieser ja vor seinen Tod zum roten Riesen und so groß das fast alle Planeten in dessen Umlaufbahn verschluckt werden.



Das ist ja der Gag, wenn du die Gravitation beherrscht. Du kannst Wasserstoff einsammeln -- gibt ja mehr als genug Gaswolken -- und sie dann verdichten. Die Schwerkraft macht dann den Rest.
Denn die Kernfusion setzt ja immer ein, wenn die Materie entsprechend verdichtet wird. Geht ja nicht anders.
Und wenn der Wasserstoff verbraucht ist ziehst du den Stern wieder auseinander und baust dir einen neuen.
Der vorteil ist, dass du nebenbei noch andere Elemente erzeugen kannst.



compisucher schrieb:


> Ganz korrekt wäre, dass die Büroklammer auch die Position der Erde verändert - ein gaaaaanz klein wenig...



Das sag ich mir auch immer, wenn ich stolpere und hinfalle.
"Nimm das, Erde".


----------



## Mahoy (30. Juni 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das sag ich mir auch immer, wenn ich stolpere und hinfalle.
> "Nimm das, Erde".



Aufstehen, Krone zurecht rücken, weitermachen.  

Was mir gerade einfällt: Wenn man Gravitation steuern kann, erübrigt es sich womöglich (auf unbestimmte Zeit), damit durchs All zu reisen. Schließlich kann man sich erst einmal die Planeten und sonstigen Himmelskörper des eigenen Sonnensystems kommod zurechtrücken.

Wir Menschen würden vermutlich den Mars auf eine sonnennähere Bahn bringen und ggf. die Venus auf eine sonnenfernere Bahn und die Planeten mit eingefangenem Wassereis bombardieren, die Atmosphären stabilisieren etc. - also radikales, beschleunigtes Terraforming betreiben.

Man könnte sich auch aus dem ganzen vorhandenen Material einen künstlichen Himmelskörper mit eigenem Zentralgestirn bauen; "Ringwelt" lässt grüßen.


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2020)

Ich würde die Venus heranholen und den Mond dafür entsorgen. Dann bilden Erde und Venus ein Doppelplanetensystem.
Das hätte was. 
Man muss halt aufpassen, dass die nicht zu nah beieinander sind, ansonsten gibts kräftige Gezeiten.


----------



## Mahoy (30. Juni 2020)

Der Mond ist für eine gemütliche Erde leider unentbehrlich, der muss bleiben. Aber mit der Venus kannst du machen, was du willst.


----------



## compisucher (30. Juni 2020)

Ringwelt von Larry Niven hatte was zu lesen 

Nun gut, unterm Strich evtl. sogar erfolgreicher als ein Generationenraumschiff mit ungewissem Ziel.
Und "0" Arbeitslosigkeit für die Menschheit für die nächsten 10.000 Jahre...


----------



## Mahoy (30. Juni 2020)

compisucher schrieb:


> Nun gut, unterm Strich evtl. sogar erfolgreicher als ein Generationenraumschiff mit ungewissem Ziel.
> Und "0" Arbeitslosigkeit für die Menschheit für die nächsten 10.000 Jahre...



Und viel Platz, um sich bei unvereinbaren Anschauungen aus dem Weg zu gehen, während man trotzdem unter der selben Sonne lebt.


----------



## compisucher (30. Juni 2020)

Gerade mal so die landläufigen Artikel zur Ringwelt (gibt sogar rudimentäre Berechnungen zu so einem Konstrukt) durchgescannt.

Wird auch schwierig.... 

Neben anderen Themen gibt es nix, was auch nur annähernd die Zugkräfte als Baumaterial aufnehmen könnte.

Da erscheint mir das Terraforming der Venus und/oder Mars kurz vor Kinderspiel zu sein...


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Der Mond ist für eine gemütliche Erde leider unentbehrlich, der muss bleiben.



Wenn du die Venus hast, brauchst du den Mond nicht mehr.
Ein stabiles System bilden zwei Körper ja. Die Venus hat halt mehr Masse als der Mond. Ergo muss sie weiter als der Mond entfernt sein, damit das System stabil ist.


----------



## Mahoy (30. Juni 2020)

compisucher schrieb:


> Neben anderen Themen gibt es nix, was auch nur annähernd die Zugkräfte als Baumaterial aufnehmen könnte.



Denk dran, in unserem Szenario wird die Gravitation manipuliert. Ich mag aber gar nicht darüber nachdenken, was im Falle eines technischen Defekts geschieht ...


----------



## Sk3ptizist (30. Juni 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nö, das Higgs Teilchen gibt den anderen die Masse.
> Das Teilchen, das die Schwerkraft übermittelt müsste genauso masselos sein wie das Photon, da sich die Gravitation mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit ausbreitet.


oops, ich Vollhorst habe wohl Masse und Gravitation verwechselt 
wobei ich mich jedoch Frage, wie etwas ursächlich für eine Masse sein soll, welche eine Gravitationskraft/Raumzeitkrümmung bewirkt und nicht ursächlich für die Gravitation sein soll, diese Notwendigkeit des "Übermittlerteilchen" leuchtet mir nicht ein...
naja, wenns einfach wäre...



RyzA schrieb:


> Wohlmöglich weil es das Medium selber ist und keine Energie die ein Medium durchquert.
> 
> Edit: Wobei der Raum ja auch kein Medium ist. Er ist dem Medium noch übergeordnet.


 ja, wer weiß,  was ist das/ein Medium? 
ist dieses Higgsfeld der neue Äther?


----------



## Mahoy (30. Juni 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn du die Venus hast, brauchst du den Mond nicht mehr.
> Ein stabiles System bilden zwei Körper ja. Die Venus hat halt mehr Masse als der Mond. Ergo muss sie weiter als der Mond entfernt sein, damit das System stabil ist.



Die Venus kann den Mond mit sehr viel Feinabstimmung gravitonisch ersetzen, aber nicht seine Auswirkungen auf Flora und Fauna. Die hängen eher mit dessen Leuchtkraft, sichtbarem Durchmesser, Position etc. zusammen.

Apropos Feinabstimmung: Bitte lass mich wissen, wann du den Mond gegen die Venus austauscht. Ich möchte während des Wechselvorgangs nicht auf der Erde sein. Danke.


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2020)

Sk3ptizist schrieb:


> oops, ich Vollhorst habe wohl Masse und Gravitation verwechselt
> wobei ich mich jedoch Frage, wie etwas ursächlich für eine Masse sein soll, welche eine Gravitationskraft/Raumzeitkrümmung bewirkt und nicht ursächlich für die Gravitation sein soll, diese Notwendigkeit des "Übermittlerteilchen" leuchtet mir nicht ein...
> naja, wenns einfach wäre...



Das ist ja das Problem. Die Quantenphysik braucht das Austauschteilchen für die Kraft.
Und da die Gravitation quantenmechanisch erklärt werden muss, brauchst du das Graviton. 
Bisher geht das nur mathematisch über die String Theorie. Überprüfbar ist sie aber eben nicht.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Die Venus kann den Mond mit sehr viel Feinabstimmung gravitonisch ersetzen, aber nicht seine Auswirkungen auf Flora und Fauna. Die hängen eher mit dessen Leuchtkraft, sichtbarem Durchmesser, Position etc. zusammen.
> 
> Apropos Feinabstimmung: Bitte lass mich wissen, wann du den Mond gegen die Venus austauscht. Ich möchte während des Wechselvorgangs nicht auf der Erde sein. Danke.



Auswirkungen auf Flora und Faune? Spielt doch keine Rolle. Die Evolution wird sich entsprechend anpassen. Und wenn die Venus weiter weg ist als der Mond, kann sie theoretisch die gleiche scheinbare Größe am Himmel haben wie der Mond.
Klar, die Venus würde vermutlich heller sein als der Mond -- aber macht das einen Unterschied?
Immerhin gibt es ja Vollmond und Neumond und das hat jetzt auch nicht so gewaltige Einflüsse.
Bei einer helleren Venus findet die Schildkröte wenigstens besser ihren Liegepunkt. wo sie ihre Eier ablegen kann.


----------



## compisucher (30. Juni 2020)

Könnte man (oh, man, was für Spekulationen) Mars und Venus an den LaGrange Punkten parken?
Müsste doch da bei L4 und L5 stabil sein.


----------



## Mahoy (30. Juni 2020)

Oder wir klotzen und ordnen die gewünschten Planeten als Klemperer-Rosette an.


----------



## RyzA (30. Juni 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist ja der Gag, wenn du die Gravitation beherrscht. Du kannst Wasserstoff einsammeln -- gibt ja mehr als genug Gaswolken -- und sie dann verdichten. Die Schwerkraft macht dann den Rest.
> Denn die Kernfusion setzt ja immer ein, wenn die Materie entsprechend verdichtet wird. Geht ja nicht anders.
> Und wenn der Wasserstoff verbraucht ist ziehst du den Stern wieder auseinander und baust dir einen neuen.
> Der vorteil ist, dass du nebenbei noch andere Elemente erzeugen kannst.


Naja, man bekommt soviel ich weiß nicht mal auf der Erde  Kernfusion richtig hin.
Wie will man das dann bei so großen Massen und Energien schaffen?


----------



## compisucher (1. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Naja, man bekommt soviel ich weiß nicht mal auf der Erde  Kernfusion richtig hin.
> Wie will man das dann bei so großen Massen und Energien schaffen?



Wir bekommen es deshalb nicht hin, weil wir mit seeehr kleinen Massen an H2 herumspielen und hoffen, über künstlichen Druck und Temperatur die Kernfusion zu zünden.
Wenn du H2 in einer Massenansammlung >> ca. 10% der Sonnenmasse hast, zündet sich das Zeugs irgendwann im Laufe des Verdichtungsprozesses automatisch.


----------



## Mahoy (1. Juli 2020)

compisucher schrieb:


> Wir bekommen es deshalb nicht hin, weil wir mit seeehr kleinen Massen an H2 herumspielen und hoffen, über künstlichen Druck und Temperatur die Kernfusion zu zünden.
> Wenn du H2 in einer Massenansammlung >> ca. 10% der Sonnenmasse hast, zündet sich das Zeugs irgendwann im Laufe des Verdichtungsprozesses automatisch.



Ergänzung: Und weil man das Ganze im luftleeren Raum mit viel Platz drumherum veranstaltet, entfallen auch die technischen Hürden der Abschirmung, die mit größerer Reaktionsmasse zunehmen.


----------



## compisucher (1. Juli 2020)

Sonnenbrille bei der Zündung aufsetzen ist aber dennoch nicht verkehrt.
Ich sehe gerade werter Mahoy, du hast sie schon auf


----------



## RyzA (1. Juli 2020)

compisucher schrieb:


> Wir bekommen es deshalb nicht hin, weil wir mit seeehr kleinen Massen an H2 herumspielen und hoffen, über künstlichen Druck und Temperatur die Kernfusion zu zünden.
> Wenn du H2 in einer Massenansammlung >> ca. 10% der Sonnenmasse hast, zündet sich das Zeugs irgendwann im Laufe des Verdichtungsprozesses automatisch.


Was man niemals kontrollieren könnte.


----------



## Threshold (1. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Was man niemals kontrollieren könnte.



Muss man doch auch nicht. Der Vorteil ist, dass sich das selbst kontrolliert. Hast du genug Masse, zündet die Kernfusion automatisch. Je mehr Masse vorhanden ist, desto schneller laufen die Fusionsprozsse ab, desto mehr Energie wird erzeugt.
Ein Stern wie Rigel produziert deutlich mehr Energie pro Zeiteinheit als die Sonne. Dafür ist Rigel aber eben auch schneller am Ende.


----------



## RyzA (1. Juli 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Muss man doch auch nicht. Der Vorteil ist, dass sich das selbst kontrolliert. Hast du genug Masse, zündet die Kernfusion automatisch. Je mehr Masse vorhanden ist, desto schneller laufen die Fusionsprozsse ab, desto mehr Energie wird erzeugt.
> Ein Stern wie Rigel produziert deutlich mehr Energie pro Zeiteinheit als die Sonne. Dafür ist Rigel aber eben auch schneller am Ende.


Und wie willst du soviel Masse zusammenbringen?

Dann halte ich es eher wahrscheinlich das man anhand großer Solarsegel oder einer Art "Dyson-Sphäre" Energie von einen vorhandenen Stern abzapft.


----------



## compisucher (1. Juli 2020)

Ausgangspunkt der theoretischen Diskussion war ja, man beherrscht die Gravitation...

Aber auch ansonsten ist es theoretisch durchaus machbar, mit großen Magnetfeldern den nahen interstellaren Raum nach H2 abzufischen.
Nun gut, es wird da nicht alles zusammenkommen, insofern braucht es eine sehr große Wiese um zu mähen. 

Hab jetzt kein große Lust hier und in Kürze meine nicht vorhandenen Rechenkünste zu präsentieren.
Gefühlt und in Bezug auf die bekannte geringe Dichte des interstellaren Mediums, braucht es wohl so einen Würfel von ca. 6-7 LJ Kantenlänge, um die Masse für einen kleinen süßen roten Zwerg zusammenzukarren.


----------



## Threshold (1. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und wie willst du soviel Masse zusammenbringen?



Schon vergessen? Wir können die Schwerkraft manipulieren. 
Wir suchen uns eine Gaswolke im All -- so eine mit ein paar Sonnenmassen.
Dann erzeugen wir ein Gravitationspotenzial in das die Wolke hinein fällt.
Und wenns erst mal angeworfen ist, erledigt die Schwerkraft dann eh den Rest.
Das ist wie beim Verbrennungsmotor. Du musst ihn zwar anwerfen, aber wenn er läuft, läuft er. 



RyzA schrieb:


> Dann halte ich es eher wahrscheinlich das man anhand großer Solarsegel oder einer Art "Dyson-Sphäre" Energie von einen vorhandenen Stern abzapft.



Wir zapfen den Stern ja direkt ab. Solaranlagen ist doch voll die 70er. 
Das Licht kann der Stern behalten, wir sind an den schnellen Ladungen interessiert. Die greifen wir ab. Da ist deutlich mehr Energie drin als im Licht.


----------



## Mahoy (1. Juli 2020)

So viele "Gefällt mir" am Stück habe ich noch nie verteilt: An RyzA, weil er die richtigen Fragen stellt und an alle anderen, weil sie diese umfassend beantworten.

Aber, Threshold, in einem Punkt muss widersprechen: Selbstverständlich nehmen wir auch die Lichtenergie mit. Wenn wir schon eine Sonne bauen, wird da jedes Watt gemolken! Wir sind doch nicht die Wohlfahrt.


----------



## compisucher (1. Juli 2020)

Gerade gelesen, der Mars in Erdbahnnähe wäre schlecht.
Er ist zu klein, um langfristig auch eine künstliche Atmosphäre zu halten (und wenn ja, dann schwerere Elemente, die man schlecht atmen kann )
Der Strahlungsdruck der Sonne käme noch on top.
Ideal wäre eine Bahn kurz vor dem Asteroidengürtel, Strahlungsdruck geringer und kühler, so dass Sauerstoff langfristig in derAtmo bleibt.
Problem: Da gibt es keine stabile Bahn... 

Man sollte sich auf die Venus fürs terraforming konzentrieren


----------



## Threshold (1. Juli 2020)

Genau. Wir schleppen die Venus ein Stück näher an die Sonne heran damit sie die Atmosphäre der Venus weg bläst.
Dann ziehen wir sie weiter weg und bombardieren sie mit wasserhaltigen Asteroiden und Kometen.
Nach gut 100 Millionen Jahren gucken wir dann, was draus geworden ist.


----------



## compisucher (1. Juli 2020)

Rotation, du hast die Retro-Rotation vergessen.
Die müsste auch optimiert werden...
Aber in der Tat ist die Wasserarmut wohl die größte Hürde bei solch einem Prozess.

Ob jemand so was schon mal simuliert hat?


----------



## Mahoy (1. Juli 2020)

compisucher schrieb:


> Gerade gelesen, der Mars in Erdbahnnähe wäre schlecht.
> Er ist zu klein, um langfristig auch eine künstliche Atmosphäre zu halten (und wenn ja, dann schwerere Elemente, die man schlecht atmen kann )



Schon wieder vergessen? Wir können immer noch die Schwerkraft manipulieren!
Was der Mars von sich aus halten oder nicht halten kann, interessiert uns nicht - wenn wir ihn bewegen können, können wir ihn auch dazu bringen, eine gescheite Atmosphäre zu halten. Und damit das auch die guten Sachen drin sind, schmeißen wir passende Asteroiden und Kometen drauf.

Etwas Abgekühltes wie den Mars aufzuwärmen ist IMHO viel leichter, als etwas Durchgebratenes wie die Venus zu bearbeiten. Aber man kann natürlich trotzdem beides machen und mal schauen, was besser/schneller klappt.

Außerdem holen wir uns den Jupitermond Europa ran, bevor der Monolith Anspruch darauf erheben kann.


----------



## RyzA (1. Juli 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Außerdem holen wir uns den Jupitermond Europa ran, bevor der Monolith Anspruch darauf erheben kann.


Wobei wir wieder beim Thema "SciFi" sind: "2001" ?

Aber wenn ich mir die letzten Beiträge so angucke ich das ja alles Science-Fiction.


----------



## compisucher (1. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich mir die letzten Beiträge so angucke ich das ja alles Science-Fiction.



Da hast du recht.
Allerdings dürfte bei allen Schwierigkeiten eine Besiedlung des Marses (ob mit oder ohne terraforming) durchaus realistischer Sein, als interstellare Raumfahrt in überschaubaren Zeiträumen.
Immerhin spekulieren wir hier über einige (nicht alle) Themen, die bei entsprechendem Kontostand und Manpower umsetzbar sein.


----------



## Threshold (1. Juli 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Schon wieder vergessen? Wir können immer noch die Schwerkraft manipulieren!
> Was der Mars von sich aus halten oder nicht halten kann, interessiert uns nicht - wenn wir ihn bewegen können, können wir ihn auch dazu bringen, eine gescheite Atmosphäre zu halten. Und damit das auch die guten Sachen drin sind, schmeißen wir passende Asteroiden und Kometen drauf.



Um die Gravitation zu manipulieren brauchst es große Energiemengen.
Deswegen die Gravitation kurz manipulieren und dann alles sich selbst überlassen.
Stell dir mal vor, die Technik fällt aus und plötzlich fliegt die Atmosphäre es Mars weg.


----------



## Mahoy (1. Juli 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Um die Gravitation zu manipulieren brauchst es große Energiemengen.
> Deswegen die Gravitation kurz manipulieren und dann alles sich selbst überlassen.
> Stell dir mal vor, die Technik fällt aus und plötzlich fliegt die Atmosphäre es Mars weg.



Im Gegensatz zum - beispielsweise - Ausfall der Schwerkraftstabilisatoren einer Ringwelt wäre das zu verschmerzen. Der Mars würde schätzungsweise 3000 bis 4000 Tonnen/Tag an Atmosphäre verlieren ... Bis das kritisch wird, würden sogar deutsche Handwerker das Problem behoben haben.

Insbesondere wenn man ihnen ankündigt, dass die auf dem Mars bleiben müssen, wenn sie nicht erfolgreich sind.


----------



## Adi1 (1. Juli 2020)

Das sind ja interessante Gedanken. 

Ich halte mal die Flossen still,
und schaue morgen mal wieder hier herein.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Juli 2020)

Sind wir hier noch bei "Naturwissenschaften"? 




compisucher schrieb:


> Interessant fand ich die im Netz herumgeisternde Lösung eines ganzen Asteroiden als Raumschiff umzubauen.
> Immerhin ist diese durchaus phantastische Lösung immer noch besser, als daran zu glauben, dass wir irgendwann Überlichtantriebe entwickeln können, welche die derzeitig bekannte Physik einfach nicht hergibt.



Es mag einfacher erscheinen, einen Asteroiden auszubauen als ein Schiff aus Asteroiden-Material zu bauen. Aber wenn du dir die Masseneffizienz mal durchrechnest, dann kommst du schnell zu dem Schluss, dass sich der zusätzliche Aufwand SEHR lohnt, sobald du das Endergebnis beschleunigen musst  .

Als Grundlage für Habitate wäre die direkte Nutzung von Asteroiden aber sicherlich lange vorher interessant. Vor allem die sehr großen mit nenneswerter Schwerkraft.




Sk3ptizist schrieb:


> muss es ein Teilchen sein bzw. ist es immer ein Teilchen?  Welle-Teilchen-Dualismus?...
> die sprechen von Higgs-Feld/Higgs-Teilchen, welches angeblich die "Gravitation bewirkt"



"Teilchen" ist eher populärwissenschaftlich beziehungsweise einfach ein Name. Für Quantenphysiker sind das einfach Feldgleichungen. Der Welle-Teilchen-Dualismus bezeichnet allerdings die Quanten- und markoskopischen Beobachtungen und lässt sich somit auf Fragestellungen nach Subatomaren Prozessen nicht übertragen. Da bliebe nur "Welle-_________-Monoismus"  .




compisucher schrieb:


> Ach so:
> Zur vorhergehenden Diskussion (interstellare Raumfahrt und Aliens) und deiner Anmerkung, wenn man Schwerkraft manipulieren könnte, ist mir was komisches Eingefallen.
> 
> Was, wenn es irgendwo da draussen tatsächlich eine Superzivilisation gibt, die die Schwerkraft massiv manipulieren können.



Wenn jemand Naturgesetze außer Kraft setzen kann, dann ist "was wäre wenn" nur noch durch die Phantasie des Groschenheft-Autors begrenzt.



> Die könnten ja vor ihre Sonne eine Art Schwerkraftanomalie erzeugen und so (sicherlich im begrenzen Maße) ihr ganzes Sonnensystem in ihrer Flugrichtung ändern.



Einen Stern zu bewegen wiederum ist, wenn du geologische Zeiträume für die Beschleunigung akzeptierst, für eine ihr System erschließende Zivilisation durchaus praktikabel: Shkadov thruster




Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn du die Venus hast, brauchst du den Mond nicht mehr.
> Ein stabiles System bilden zwei Körper ja. Die Venus hat halt mehr Masse als der Mond. Ergo muss sie weiter als der Mond entfernt sein, damit das System stabil ist.



Bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber ich glaube Systeme mit zwei gleich großen Objekten sind auch nicht stabiler. Erst Recht nicht in einer Umlaufbahn um einen dritten, deren Radius im Vergleich zum Abstand der Objekte überschaubar ist. Auf alle Fälle wäre die gebundene Rotation für das Leben auf der Erde nach einiger Zeit katastrophal und der sich ständig ändernde Sonnenabstand dürfte auch Probleme bereiten.




compisucher schrieb:


> Könnte man (oh, man, was für Spekulationen) Mars und Venus an den LaGrange Punkten parken?
> Müsste doch da bei L4 und L5 stabil sein.



Theoretisch kann man ein stabiles Konstrukt aus drei Objekten in einer Umlaufbahn basteln, aber das erfordert schon viel Fingerspitzengefühl, denn ein so massereiches Objekt wie die Venus würde ja auch die Erdbewegung verändern. Im Prinzip musst du da La Grange Punkte des gemeinsamen Systems ausreichnen...
Es gibt einen Grund, warum Planeten ihre Umlaufbahnen für sich beanspruchen.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Ergänzung: Und weil man das Ganze im luftleeren Raum mit viel Platz drumherum veranstaltet, entfallen auch die technischen Hürden der Abschirmung, die mit größerer Reaktionsmasse zunehmen.



Wenn du das ganze als Antrieb nutzen willst, solltest du schon ein seitliches Kontainment einplanen (was bei kleinskaliger Fusion aber nun wirklich kein großes Problem ist). Sonst nutzt du nur einen Bruchteil der entstehenden Energie aus und die benötigte Leistung ist so groß, dass selbst bei Fusionseinsatz die Treibstoffmenge ein Thema  ist.


----------



## RyzA (2. Juli 2020)

Mal was neues zum Thema:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gnYoLDue7pk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Threshold (2. Juli 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Theoretisch kann man ein stabiles Konstrukt aus drei Objekten in einer Umlaufbahn basteln, aber das erfordert schon viel Fingerspitzengefühl, denn ein so massereiches Objekt wie die Venus würde ja auch die Erdbewegung verändern. Im Prinzip musst du da La Grange Punkte des gemeinsamen Systems ausreichnen...
> Es gibt einen Grund, warum Planeten ihre Umlaufbahnen für sich beanspruchen.



Die Erde ist ja als Doppelplanetensystem entstanden aber stabil war das nicht, wie wir ja wissen.
Nichtsdestotrotz ist der Mond, den die Erde hat, im Vergleich zu ihr sehr groß.
Man stelle sich vor, der Jupiter hätte einen Mond, der das gleiche Verhältnis von Planet zu Mond hätte wie Erde und Mond.


----------



## Adi1 (3. Juli 2020)

Schwarzes Loch verschlingt eine Sonne pro Tag - DER SPIEGEL

Hut ab, Überraschungen gibt es immer wieder.


----------



## RyzA (8. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uAdr6NFT8eU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Harald Lesch schätzt das es ca 50-100 Millionen "stille" schwarze Löcher alleine in unserer Galaxie gibt.


----------



## Adi1 (9. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Harald Lesch schätzt das es ca 50-100 Millionen "stille" schwarze Löcher alleine in unserer Galaxie gibt.



Ja, ist ja völlig problemlos.

Mir ging es nur darum, das man mal ein richtig aktives Loch gefunden hat.


----------



## Threshold (13. Juli 2020)

Ich liebe die flacherdler -- die begreifen nichts und widerlegen sich selbst. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3_EOm8w5rdo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (13. Juli 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich liebe die flacherdler -- die begreifen nichts und widerlegen sich selbst.



Aber, die Kugel ... Die ist doch dann doch bei 90° bei Plus ... Und bei zweimal schon 180°, 270° bei Minus wenn dreimal ... Das geht doch mit dem Tag nicht ... Also die Kugel! Ich weiß nicht, wie soll ich erklären! Die Kugel!!!  

Danke dafür, das war heute das Dessert zum Abendbrot.


----------



## RyzA (15. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gA4QTaI9X94

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Adi1 (20. Juli 2020)

Sloan Digital Sky Survey: Zwei Millionen Galaxien fuer die groesste Karte des Kosmos - Spektrum der Wissenschaft.

Ende Oktober 2021 soll das JWT nun endlich starten 

Hubble-Teleskop-Nachfolger: Start des James-Webb-Weltraumteleskops vermutlich 2021 | BR Wissen

Das wird garantiert wieder ein Hammer.


----------



## RyzA (24. Juli 2020)

Reise zum Roten Planeten: China startet erste Mars-Mission | tagesschau.de

Der Wettlauf zur Erkundung des Mars hat begonnen. Die vereinigten arabischen Emirate schicken auch eine Sonde zum Mars. Genauso wie die Amerikaner.
In zwei Jahren dann die Europäer. Es ergibt sich wohl ein Zeitfenster alle 2 Jahre wo die Bedingungen für eine Marsmission am günstigsten sind.


----------



## Threshold (24. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Der Wettlauf zur Erkundung des Mars hat begonnen.



Wieso begonnen?
Pathfinder war in den 90ern schon da.


----------



## RyzA (24. Juli 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso begonnen?
> Pathfinder war in den 90ern schon da.


Ja ok. Aber hierbei mischen jetzt ganz andere Länder mit als damals.

Insgesamt sind es 6 Fraktionen. 

USA,  Europäer, China, arabische Emirate, Russland und Indien.
Wobei ich nicht weiss ob die Russen und Indien aktuell auch eine Marsmission im Programm haben.


----------



## Adi1 (24. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja ok. Aber hierbei mischen jetzt ganz andere Länder mit als damals.
> 
> Insgesamt sind es 6 Fraktionen.
> 
> ...



Wird nix daran ändern,
dass wir hier nicht weiter weg kommen.


----------



## RyzA (25. Juli 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Wird nix daran ändern,
> dass wir hier nicht weiter weg kommen.


Sei doch nicht immer so pessimistisch.

Neue Erkenntnisse vom Mars würden ja erstmal reichen. Z.B. Hinweise auf Leben.


----------



## Adi1 (25. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Sei doch nicht immer so pessimistisch.
> 
> Neue Erkenntnisse vom Mars würden ja erstmal reichen. Z.B. Hinweise auf Leben.



Nee, ich sehe das nur realistisch. 

Hinweise auf Leben sind doch irrelevant,
da muss doch der Mensch dauerhaft siedeln können,
wenn hier alles ruiniert ist. 

Ansonsten in 100 Jahren hier ... Game over


----------



## RyzA (25. Juli 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Hinweise auf Leben sind doch irrelevant,


Wie bitte? Das ist vielleicht die Antwort auf entscheidende Frage : "sind wir alleine  im Universum oder nicht?" 
Auch der Ursprung des irdischen Lebens könnte damit vielleicht mit hoher Sicherheit beantwortet werden.


----------



## Adi1 (25. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wie bitte? Das ist vielleicht die Antwort auf entscheidende Frage : "sind wir alleine  im Universum oder nicht?"
> Auch der Ursprung des irdischen Lebens könnte damit vielleicht mit hoher Sicherheit beantwortet werden.



Naja,
vlt. findet man dort Spuren von Mikroben oder Bakterien,
welche vor Mrd. von Jahren sicherlich dort gelebt haben könnten.

Einzigartig sind wir definitiv nicht,
es gibt Milliarden von Galaxien,
und demzufolge Billionen an Planeten,
welche sehr viele in einer habitablen Zone liegen ...


----------



## RyzA (25. Juli 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Einzigartig sind wir definitiv nicht,
> es gibt Milliarden von Galaxien,
> und demzufolge Billionen an Planeten,
> welche in einer habitablen Zone liegen ...


Das denke ich auch. Aber das wäre dann eben der Nachweis.


----------



## Adi1 (25. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das denke ich auch. Aber das wäre dann eben der Nachweis.



Ja klar,
der Mensch denkt groß,
ist aber nur winzig. 

Heute Nacht packe ich wieder mal mein Teleskop aus,
das Wetter soll ja endlich wieder mal mitspielen. 

Wenn du da eine Galaxie erspähst, welche ca. 40 Mio. Lichtjahre entfernt ist,

dann kannst du erahnen,

wie unwichtig wir sind.


----------



## RyzA (25. Juli 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Heute Nacht packe ich wieder mal mein Teleskop aus,
> das Wetter soll ja endlich wieder mal mitspielen.
> 
> Wenn du da eine Galaxie erspähst, welche ca. 40 Mio. Lichtjahre entfernt ist,
> ...


Viel Spaß.

Ich kann dir noch diesen Astro-Fotografen empfehlen:Astrofotografie Portfolio - Mehmet Erguen

Der postet auch auf Facebook und Instagram. 
Hat viele Fans. Macht echt geile Bilder.


----------



## Adi1 (27. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Viel Spaß.
> 
> Ich kann dir noch diesen Astro-Fotografen empfehlen:Astrofotografie Portfolio - Mehmet Erguen
> 
> ...



Gut,
dass Wetter hat jetzt nicht so mitgespielt. 

Ich beschränke mich auf die visuelle Astronomie,
dieser ganzer Photokram ist mir zur Zeit noch zu anstrengend.


----------



## RyzA (27. Juli 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Ich beschränke mich auf die visuelle Astronomie,
> dieser ganzer Photokram ist mir zur Zeit noch zu anstrengend.


Das war ein Tipp zum angucken.


----------



## Adi1 (28. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das war ein Tipp zum angucken.



Danke , der war sehr gut.


----------



## RyzA (3. August 2020)

Kapsel von "Crew Dragon" gelandet: SpaceX-Team zurueck auf der Erde | tagesschau.de

Hier noch was kurioses von Elon Musk: Wer hat die Pyramiden gebaut? Tesla-Chef Musk soll Nachhilfe bekommen | GMX

Der scheint wohl Fan von Erich von Däniken zu sein.


----------



## compisucher (3. August 2020)

Na ja, so verbreiten sich Fake-News und viele glauben sogar seinen Worten - leider.

Wenn man gaaanz kurz darüber nachdenkt.
Es gelingt tatsächlich einer Alien Rasse zig Lichtjahre zu überbrücken, was an und für sich ja schon ein Megaunternehmen ist... 
Was stellt man dann irgendwo hin, das Jahrtausende oder gar Jahrzehntausende von Jahren überdauern soll??
Mit Sicherheit nicht einen Steinhaufen auf relativ schwach tragendem Untergrund und zudem die Gefahr, dass die nahe Wüste alles zudecken kann.
Da sucht man sich äonenalten Untergrund heraus, meinethalben auf dem laurentischen Schild in Kanada, 
in einer Gegend mit wenig Erdbeben und bastelt sich meinethalben ein 50x50x50 m Würfel aus Edelstahl or whatever (die Chemiker unter euch sind da gefragt), was lange hält.


----------



## Adi1 (3. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Erich von Däniken zu sein.



Der richtig Knete gemacht,
gewusst wie,
spart Energie. 

Wenn die Leute dir freiwillig die Kohle ins Haus scheffeln,
haste alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## RyzA (5. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4pJur6H50y8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Adi1 (8. August 2020)

Der Harald bringt das auch immer gut rüber.

Astronomie ist heutzutage kein Pflichtfach mehr in den Schulen,
eigentlich schade,
wobei es doch eine solch faszinierende Wissentschaft ist. 

Sagt ein Amateursternegucker.


----------



## RyzA (8. August 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Der Harald bringt das auch immer gut rüber.


Definitiv!



> Astronomie ist heutzutage kein Pflichtfach mehr in den Schulen,
> eigentlich schade,
> wobei es doch eine solch faszinierende Wissentschaft ist.


Astronomie war bei uns noch nie Pflicht. Zumindest auf der Realschule. Nur mal kurz im Physikunterricht angeschnitten und das wars.
Kann aber sein das sowas im Physik LK auf Gymnasien anders ist.


----------



## Godslayer666 (10. August 2020)

Was ist denn mit dem Schulwesen passiert? Anno 2000 herum hatten wir auf dem Gymnasium ab der 9. oder 10. Klasse Astronomie als eigenständiges Fach gehabt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. August 2020)

Godslayer666 schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit dem Schulwesen passiert? Anno 2000 herum hatten wir auf dem Gymnasium ab der 9. oder 10. Klasse Astronomie als eigenständiges Fach gehabt.


Ich hatte das als freiwillige AG. War witzig, mit der Physiklehrerin des Nachts in unsere Sternwarte zu gehen. Auch auf dem Schuldach hatten wir ein kleines Teleskope, mit dem man immerhin die Ringe vom Saturn gut erkennen konnte. Aber das war immer freiwillig.


----------



## RyzA (10. August 2020)

Ein Gymnasium hier bei uns hat eine kleine Sternwarte, eine Kuppel auf dem Dach. Da gibt es definitiv Astronomie-Unterricht oder AG.


----------



## Adi1 (10. August 2020)

Ja, wirklich schade. 

Aber wer braucht das eigentlich noch,
wenn es Google, YouTube und Co. gibt?


----------



## Adi1 (15. August 2020)

Nix mit Feuerwerk am Himmel. 

Verdunkelter Stern: Beteigeuze spuckte heisses Plasma - Spektrum der Wissenschaft


----------



## RyzA (15. August 2020)

Alleine schon die Daten zu Beteigeuze sind krass:



> Beteigeuze ist ein zur Milchstraße gehörender Riesenstern und wird im Hertzsprung-Russell-Diagramm der Klasse der Roten Überriesen zugerechnet. Er hat etwa den tausendfachen Durchmesser der Sonne und besitzt im sichtbaren Bereich eine etwa zehntausendmal so große Leuchtkraft. Volumenmäßig passt die Sonne somit etwa eine Milliarde Mal in Beteigeuze. Von der Erde aus gesehen ist Beteigeuze der zehnthellste Stern.


 Quelle: Beteigeuze &#8211; Wikipedia

Unsere Sonne ist gegenüber unserer Erde ja schon sehr groß. Und die Sonne passt 1 Milliarde mal da rein.

Hier mal eine Liste der größten Sterne: Liste der groessten Sterne &#8211; Wikipedia


----------



## Threshold (15. August 2020)

Und es gibt noch mal viel größere Sterne als Beteigeuze. 
Und ich will nicht wissen, wie groß die ersten Sterne im Universum waren.  Vermutlich waren die so groß, dass sie direkt zu schwarzen Löchern zusammengefallen sind.


----------



## RyzA (15. August 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und es gibt noch mal viel größere Sterne als Beteigeuze.


Ich hatte noch einen Link hinzugefügt mit den größten Sternen.


----------



## Adi1 (15. August 2020)

Ja, 
wenn man Beteigeuze an den Standort unserer Sonne
setzen würde,
dann würde dieser Stern bis zur Umlaufplan des Jupiters reichen.

Unglaublich, aber wahr. 

Dieser Stern hat aber ein Problem,
der altert sehr schnell.


----------



## Threshold (15. August 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Dieser Stern hat aber ein Problem,
> der altert sehr schnell.



Der weiß, wie es geht. Schnell und heiß leben.


----------



## Adi1 (15. August 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der weiß, wie es geht. Schnell und heiß leben.



Richtig, 
man lebt nur einmal.


----------



## behemoth85 (18. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Sei doch nicht immer so pessimistisch.
> 
> Neue Erkenntnisse vom Mars würden ja erstmal reichen. Z.B. Hinweise auf Leben.



Wir könnten aber auch abwarten und Geld sparen, indem wir uns beim Zerstören der Erde einfach selbst zuschauen. Zwar ein langer Weg um das Sterben des Mars zu verstehen, aber dafür eine ganz sichere Sache


----------



## Adi1 (22. August 2020)

Die X-Akten der Astronomie: Koennen Sterne einfach verschwinden? | heise online

Sehr interessant.


----------



## RyzA (2. September 2020)

Die größte Dinosaurier-Datenbank im Internet: Dinosaur Images & Facts - The Online Database

Und hier kann man sich die Erde in unterschiedlichen Zeitepochen angucken: Ancient Earth globe

Schade das man nicht noch weiter zurückgehen kann in der Zeit als 750 Millionen Jahre.


----------



## Threshold (2. September 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Schade das man nicht noch weiter zurückgehen kann in der Zeit als 750 Millionen Jahre.



Wozu? Da gab es nur Einzeller.


----------



## RyzA (2. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wozu? Da gab es nur Einzeller.


Ja ok. Damit hast du wohl Recht. Und sonst ist da bestimmt nur "Ursuppe" zu sehen.


----------



## Threshold (2. September 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja ok. Damit hast du wohl Recht. Und sonst ist da bestimmt nur "Ursuppe" zu sehen.



Ich bin mir jetzt nicht ganz sicher, ab wann das Leben explodiert ist. Das kann durchaus vor 700-900 Millionen Jahren gewesen sein.
Also als die Bakterien Sauerstoff produzierten und dann eben alles oxidiert ist. Das dauert ja auch seine Zeit, bis es freien Sauerstoff in der Atmosphäre gab.
Erst als sich dann Ozon gebildet hat, konnten überhaupt komplexe Mehrzeller entstehen und das hat noch mal locker 1 Milliarde Jahre gedauert.
Dann muss das Leben an Land gelangen sein und das müssen zuerst Pflanzen gewesen sein.
Ich frag mich ja, ab wann es Pilze gab. Pilze bilden ja ein eigenständiges Reich in der Natur. Aber wann Pilze entstanden sind, scheint keiner zu wissen.
Pilze können ja keine Photosynthese.


----------



## RyzA (2. September 2020)

Du meinst wohl durch Phytoplankton. 



> Phytoplankton ist für die Produktion eines Großteils des Sauerstoffs in der Atmosphäre verantwortlich &#8211; nach verschiedenen Schätzungen beträgt der vom Phytoplankton produzierte Anteil etwa die Hälfte oder sogar 70 bis 80 Prozent.


 Quelle: Phytoplankton &#8211; Wikipedia


----------



## Threshold (2. September 2020)

Anfangs gab es nur Einzeller, die Photosynthese betrieben haben. Die mehrzelligen Algen, die du aufgezählt hast, sind aus ihnen entstanden. Ebenso sind die Pflanzen letztendlich aus ihnen entstanden.


----------



## RyzA (2. September 2020)

Teneriffa: Riesiges Teleskop "Gregor" nimmt gestochen scharfe Bilder der Sonne auf - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## Threshold (2. September 2020)

Hab ich vorhin auf Web.de gesehen.
Da kamen auch gleich die Klimawandelleugner aus den Höhlen gekrochen und haben gewettert, dass ja nur die Sonne das Klima auf der Erde bestimmt.
Komisch -- die Sonnenaktivität hat abgenommen. Nach deren Logik müsste es also kühler werden. Es wird aber wärmer. Was stimmt da nicht?


----------



## Adi1 (2. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Es wird aber wärmer. Was stimmt da nicht?



Naja, es wird immer mehr gebaut,

die Farbe der Dachschindeln ist das Problem.


----------



## Threshold (2. September 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Naja, es wird immer mehr gebaut,
> 
> die Farbe der Dachschindeln ist das Problem.



Wenn du ein weißes Shirt trägst, würde das schon eine Menge bringe, wenn ich daran denke, wie fe.. öhm.. du bist.


----------



## Adi1 (2. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn du ein weißes Shirt trägst, würde das schon eine Menge bringe, wenn ich daran denke, wie fe.. öhm.. du bist.



Bei der Wärme trage ich (und alle meine Kollegen) nur weiße T-Shirts,
soviel denken wir auch ans Klima. 

Wenn das knapp 8 Mrd. Menschen täten, wäre alles iO. 

Mensch halte doch mal die Klappe,
ich kann nichts für meinen BMI von 129.


----------



## RyzA (2. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dZbGC2FIyFw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Threshold (2. September 2020)

Wieso lese ich in der Überschrift immer "komischer Durchfall"?


----------



## RyzA (2. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso lese ich in der Überschrift immer "komischer Durchfall"?


Weil du Fäkal-Humor toll findest?

Topic: Groesste je gemessene Gravitationswelle durch Fusion Schwarzer Loecher | MDR.DE


----------



## DKK007 (3. September 2020)

Verknüpfung von künstlichen und natürlichen Neuronen durch den Botenstoff Dopamin. 
Scientists Used Dopamine to Seamlessly Merge Artificial and Biological Neurons


----------



## Mahoy (3. September 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Bei der Wärme trage ich (und alle meine Kollegen) nur weiße T-Shirts,
> soviel denken wir auch ans Klima.
> 
> Wenn das knapp 8 Mrd. Menschen täten, wäre alles iO.



Wenn wir uns alle zusätzlich Alu-Hüte aufsetzen, lässt sich die Reflektion noch weiter steigern!


----------



## Adi1 (3. September 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Wenn wir uns alle zusätzlich Alu-Hüte aufsetzen, lässt sich die Reflektion noch weiter steigern!



Das ist ne gute Idee, dann aber so groß wie ein Sombrero.


----------



## RyzA (8. September 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Verknüpfung von künstlichen und natürlichen Neuronen durch den Botenstoff Dopamin.
> Scientists Used Dopamine to Seamlessly Merge Artificial and Biological Neurons


Interessant.   Dann sind wohl neuronale Implantate irgendwann mal möglich.

Und man kann dann vielleicht auch Querschnitts-Lähmungen  damit heilen.


----------



## Threshold (8. September 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Interessant. Dann sind wohl neuronale Implantate irgendwann mal möglich.



und damit Hackern ein  Tor öffnen. Na ja.


----------



## RyzA (8. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> und damit Hackern ein  Tor öffnen. Na ja.


Ich habe dabei an medizinischen Implantate gedacht. Z.B bei Hörschäden. Oder Blinden.
Die muß man dann natürlich vor Mißbrauchen schützen bzw absichern.

Oder bei Protesen.


----------



## Threshold (8. September 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich habe dabei an medizinischen Implantate gedacht. Z.B bei Hörschäden. Oder Blinden.
> Die muß man dann natürlich vor Mißbrauchen schützen bzw absichern.
> 
> Oder bei Protesen.



Du weißt doch wie der Hase kackt.
Alles, was Vorteile bringt, hat auch Schattenseiten und diese Schattenseiten werden immer ausgenutzt.
Irgendeiner hat irgendwann man eine erste Mail Adresse erschaffen. Und irgendeiner hat irgendwann mal die erste Mail Adresse gehackt.


----------



## RyzA (8. September 2020)

Ja das stimmt. Das ist immer das Risiko bei solchen neuen Technologien.
Aber wenn man sich dem gegenüber verschließt gibt es in der Richtung keine Fortschritte.


----------



## Threshold (8. September 2020)

Ich hab nichts gegen technischen oder medizinischen Fortschritt.
Aber man muss einfach schauen, dass das nicht abdriftet und am Ende verdienen sich wenige Unternehmen dumm und dusselig und der Rest guckt in die Röhre.


----------



## RyzA (11. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bL7_q0cS5A8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Threshold (11. September 2020)

Interessant sind die Kommentare, wenn einige sich darüber lustig machen, wenn Frauen ein ziel anstreben.


----------



## RyzA (11. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Interessant sind die Kommentare, wenn einige sich darüber lustig machen, wenn Frauen ein ziel anstreben.


Die sind einfach nur hohl.


----------



## Threshold (11. September 2020)

Na ja, der Lesch wird ja auch ständig angefeindet.
Ist schon albern aber solche Leute gibt es eben.


----------



## RyzA (11. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, der Lesch wird ja auch ständig angefeindet.
> Ist schon albern aber solche Leute gibt es eben.


Ist auf YouTube nichts neues. Bei Facebook ist es auch nicht anders.


----------



## Threshold (11. September 2020)

Aber auch nur der Lesch. Andere Naturwissenschaftler nicht.
Bei Urknall Weltall und Leben gab es mal eine kurze Zeit, in dem jedes Video, das Lesch vortrug, von Hassposts vollgespamt wurde. Aber eben auch nur das von Lesch, von den anderen Wissenschaftlern auf dem  Kanal wurden keine Videos zugemüllt.
Schon komisch, wie sich einige Leute auf eine bestimmte Person fixieren.
Ist ja bei Merkel nicht anders. Ständig wird was von Merkel Diktatur gefaselt und trotzdem können die Leute demonstrieren, weil Gerichte die Verbote der Regierung kippen.


----------



## RyzA (11. September 2020)

Topic: 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NR32ULxbjYc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Erstaunlich wie weit fortgeschritten die Roboter-Entwicklung schon ist.


----------



## Adi1 (12. September 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Bei Facebook ist es auch nicht anders.



Ja, deswegen ignoriere ich diese Errungenschaft der Menschheit.

Braucht niemand, ist völlig überflüssig.


----------



## RyzA (12. September 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Braucht niemand, ist völlig überflüssig.


Ich schon weil ich da Recht aktiv bin.  Hat auch seine Vorteile.


----------



## Sk3ptizist (12. September 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich schon weil ich da Recht aktiv bin.  Hat auch seine Vorteile.


naja, so lange da kein "s" hinter das "recht" kommt, sei Dir verziehen 



RyzA schrieb:


> Erstaunlich wie weit fortgeschritten die Roboter-Entwicklung schon ist.


das gabs vor nem Jahr auch ein Video von Bosstown Dynamics ^^




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y3RIHnK0_NE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Spoiler: Bosstown Dynamics2







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TIlEYGFBECU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (12. September 2020)

Sk3ptizist schrieb:


> das gabs vor nem Jahr auch ein Video von Bosstown Dynamics ^^


Echt beeindruckend!


----------



## Sk3ptizist (12. September 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Echt beeindruckend!


hmm,  hast Du Dir auch den Spoiler/Video2 angeschaut?


----------



## RyzA (13. September 2020)

Sk3ptizist schrieb:


> hmm,  hast Du Dir auch den Spoiler/Video2 angeschaut?


Hmm krass. Bin aufn Fake reingefallen. 

Der hier ist auch gut





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mT3vfSQePcs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



*Edit:* Noch ein anderes Thema

Auf der Erde wäre es ein Nachweis für Leben: Forscher haben in der Atmosphäre der Venus ein Gas gefunden, dessen Existenz sie sich nicht erklären können. Was ist vom Hype darum zu halten?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g8_STeIv18Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Adi1 (19. September 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Auf der Erde wäre es ein Nachweis für Leben: Forscher haben in der Atmosphäre der Venus ein Gas gefunden, dessen Existenz sie sich nicht erklären können. Was ist vom Hype darum zu halten?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich halte das für sehr unwahrscheinlich.









						Planetenforschung: Kein Leben in der Venus-Atmosphäre
					

Forscher haben Phosphan in der Venusatmosphäre entdeckt - was jedoch gewiss kein Nachweis von biologischer Aktivität ist




					www.spektrum.de


----------



## RyzA (19. September 2020)

@Adi1: Völlig ausschließen kann man das aber (noch) nicht.


----------



## Adi1 (19. September 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> @Adi1: Völlig ausschließen kann man das aber (noch) nicht.



Nein, definitiv nicht.

Ich wäre aber überrascht,
wenn man über den schwefelsäurehaltigen Wolken
schwebende Venusnixen entdecken würde.


----------



## RyzA (19. September 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Ich wäre aber überrascht,
> wenn man über den schwefelsäurehaltigen Wolken
> schwebende Venusnixen entdecken würde.


Wohl eher, wenn schon, Mikroben.  
Aber auch das wäre eine Sensation.


----------



## Adi1 (19. September 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wohl eher, wenn schon, Mikroben.
> Aber auch das wäre eine Sensation.



Selbstverständlich, war ja nur ein Gag. 

Letztendlich wird man Sonden dorthin schicken müssen.
um das klären zu können.
Aufgrund fehlender finanziellen Mitteln, wird es erstmal daran scheitern.

Genauso wie sich die Fertigstellung des James-Webb-Teleskopes immer weiter verschiebt,
die Astronomen scharren schon mit den Hufen,
um weiter und genauer gucken zu können.


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Nein, definitiv nicht.
> 
> Ich wäre aber überrascht,
> wenn man über den schwefelsäurehaltigen Wolken
> schwebende Venusnixen entdecken würde.



Du musst bedenken, dass das Lehen nicht in schwefelhaltige Wolken entstanden ist.
Das Leben auf der Venus, wenn es denn dort entstanden ist, ist ganz woanders entstanden. Als es auf der Venus noch besser aussah, denn die hohe Temperatur und Druck waren ja nicht immer so.
Als die Sonne noch schwächer schien, konnte es auf der Venus ebenfalls Wasser gegeben haben.
Das Lehen entstand und der Planet veränderte sich. Das Leben war gezwungen immer kleinere Nischen zu besetzen und am Ende gibt es eben nur noch Leben oberhalb von 55km Höhe in der Atmosphäre.
Das ist ja das Interessante an PH3. Auf der Erde gibt es nur zwei Möglichkeiten, wie man es erzeugen kann. Entweder künstliche oder durch Lebewesen. 
PH3 gibt es auch in Gasriesen aber dort entsteht es in die tieferen schichten bei hohen Drücken und Temperaturen. So hoch sind die Drücke und Temperaturen auf der Venus aber nicht.
Entweder gibt es einen uns noch unbekannten natürlichen Prozess, der PH3 entstehen lässt oder es gibt tatsächlich Mikroben, die PH3 in der Atmosphäre der Venus erzeugen.
Das muss man klären -- mit einer Sonde.


----------



## RyzA (19. September 2020)

Wobei der Druck an der Venus-Oberfläche wohl 100 Bar betragen soll. Soviel wie bei uns in 1Km Meerestiefe.
Im Vergleich zur Erde viel, aber astronomisch gesehen wohl noch nicht.


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wobei der Druck an der Venus-Oberfläche wohl 100 Bar betragen soll. Soviel wie bei uns in 1Km Meerestiefe.
> Im Vergleich zur Erde viel, aber astronomisch gesehen wohl noch nicht.



90 Bar.
Aber wir reden auch nicht von Leben auf dem Boden. Da ist es eh viel zu heiß.
Das Leben muss aber eben dort entstanden sein, es kann nicht in der Atmosphäre entstanden sein. Es ist aber eben am Ende in die Atmosphäre ausgewichen, als es am Boden zu heiß wurde.
In 55km Höhe beträgt der Druck rund 0,5 Bar und die Temperatur liegt bei kuscheligen 25-30 Grad.


----------



## Adi1 (19. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du musst bedenken, dass das Lehen nicht in schwefelhaltige Wolken entstanden ist.
> Das Leben auf der Venus, wenn es denn dort entstanden ist, ist ganz woanders entstanden. Als es auf der Venus noch besser aussah, denn die hohe Temperatur und Druck waren ja nicht immer so.
> Als die Sonne noch schwächer schien, konnte es auf der Venus ebenfalls Wasser gegeben haben.
> Das Lehen entstand und der Planet veränderte sich. Das Leben war gezwungen immer kleinere Nischen zu besetzen und am Ende gibt es eben nur noch Leben oberhalb von 55km Höhe in der Atmosphäre.
> ...



Das sind jetzt alles Spekulationen.

Gegen langfristige große Wasseransammlungen auf der Venus sprechen,
das es dort kaum Ablagerungen von Karbonat gibt.


----------



## RyzA (19. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> 90 Bar.


Im von mir verlinkten Artikel stehen 100 Bar. Ich glaube im Video wird das auch gesagt.
Aber egal, ist ja fast das selbe.  


> Aber wir reden auch nicht von Leben auf dem Boden. Da ist es eh viel zu heiß.
> Das Leben muss aber eben dort entstanden sein, es kann nicht in der Atmosphäre entstanden sein. Es ist aber eben am Ende in die Atmosphäre ausgewichen, als es am Boden zu heiß wurde.


Das habe ich schon verstanden. Wird ja auch im Video gesagt.



> In 55km Höhe beträgt der Druck rund 0,5 Bar und die Temperatur liegt bei kuscheligen 25-30 Grad.


Ja und Wolken die fast zu 100% aus Schwefelsäure bestehen.


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Das sind jetzt alles Spekulationen.
> 
> Gegen langfristige große Wasseransammlungen auf der Venus sprechen,
> das es dort kaum Ablagerungen von Karbonat gibt.



Natürlich ist das alles Spekulation. Was auch sonst?
Die Venus hatte vermutlich nie richtige geologische Aktivität. Ein Magnetfeld gibt es nicht. Ihr fehlt so gesehen ein Mond, der sie durchknetet.
Aber das bedeutet ja nicht, dass es nicht trotzdem zur Entwicklung von Leben gekommen ist.
Das nehme ich eher an als wenn ich mir z.B. den Mars anschaue.
Als die Sonne noch leuchtschwächer war, war es aufm Mars noch kälter als heute. Dazu ist der Mars sehr klein. Der kann kein Wasserdampf in seiner Atmosphäre halten.



RyzA schrieb:


> Im von mir verlinkten Artikel stehen 100 Bar. Ich glaube im Video wird das auch gesagt.
> Aber egal, ist ja fast das selbe.



Kann auch 100 bar sein. Meine 90 bar sind schon ein paar Jahre alt. 



RyzA schrieb:


> Ja und Wolken die fast zu 100% aus Schwefelsäure bestehen.



Und?
Bei uns gibt es Lebewesen, die im Kühlkreislauf von Atomreaktoren leben.
Ausschließen würde ich nie was. Das Leben scheint sich seine Nische zu suchen, egal wie schwer du es dem Leben machst.


----------



## RyzA (19. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Bei uns gibt es Lebewesen, die im Kühlkreislauf von Atomreaktoren leben.


Welche denn?


> Ausschließen würde ich nie was. Das Leben scheint sich seine Nische zu suchen, egal wie schwer du es dem Leben machst.


Hatte ich ja oben weiter auch schon geschrieben das man es nicht völlig ausschließen kann.  
Nur sind es eben sehr extreme Bedingungen.


----------



## Adi1 (19. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Venus hatte vermutlich nie richtige geologische Aktivität. Ein Magnetfeld gibt es nicht. Ihr fehlt so gesehen ein Mond, der sie durchknetet.



Ja, ein fehlendes Magnetfeld ist ungünstig, was die Abschirmung gegen Strahlung betrifft.

Und fehlende Kneterei ist noch ungünstiger,
nicht nur bei Planeten ...


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Welche denn?



_Geobacter metallireducens ist so ein Kandidat. Der wird inzwischen eingesetzt um Giftmüll zu beseitigen.
Echt erstaunlich._
Und dass Mikroben z.B. die Magensäure problemlos überwinden und dann für Durchfall im Darm sorgen ist ja nichts Neues. 



RyzA schrieb:


> Hatte ich ja oben weiter auch schon geschrieben das man es nicht völlig ausschließen kann.
> Nur sind es eben sehr extreme Bedingungen.



Ja eben. Das Leben überlebt. Es muss sich eben so anpassen, dass es überlebt. Alle anderen haben sich nicht angepasst und sind ausgestorben. Darum geht es ja. 
Das wird auf der Erde in 500 Millionen Jahren nicht anders sein, wenn die Leuchtkraft der sonne weiter zunimmt. Dann wird es irgendwann so heiß, dass Eiweiß fest wird. Dann hast du kein Wasser mehr auf der Erde sondern nur noch Wasserdampf in der Atmosphäre, die dann 150 Grad heiß ist.
Mal sehen, was dann noch überlebt. Aber ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass da auch noch was überlebt. Eben in der hohen Atmosphäre, wo es eben geht.



Adi1 schrieb:


> Ja, ein fehlendes Magnetfeld ist ungünstig, was die Abschirmung gegen Strahlung betrifft.



Was aber nicht wild ist.
Magnetfelder entstehen trotzdem. Eben durch die Sonnenwinde, wenn die elektrische geladenen Partikel in der Venus Atmosphäre reagieren. Elektromagnetismus halt.


----------



## Adi1 (19. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was aber nicht wild ist.
> Magnetfelder entstehen trotzdem. Eben durch die Sonnenwinde, wenn die elektrische geladenen Partikel in der Venus Atmosphäre reagieren. Elektromagnetismus halt.



Irrtum,
nur durch einen sich bewegenden eisenhaltigen Kern wird ein Magnetfeld aufgebaut.

Deswegen hat die Venus,
nur durch tektonisch geringe Aktivitäten,
auch nur ein sehr geringes Magnetfeld.


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> nur durch einen sich bewegenden eisenhaltigen Kern wird ein Magnetfeld aufgebaut.



totaler Unsinn. 
Das Magnetfeld der Erde entsteht durch bewegte Ladungen und nicht durch Eisen. Der eisenkern im Inneren Erde ist so heiß, dass es dort keine klassischen Atome mehr gibt, alles ist ionisiert.
Abgesehen davon verliert Eisen seine Magnetische Wirkung mit Zunahme der Temperatur.

Jede bewegte Ladung erzeugt ein Magnetfeld -- das ist Elektromagnetismus Grundwissen. 
Und wenn die elektrisch geladenen Teilchen der Sonne auf die Venus treffen, erzeugen sie auch dort ein Magnetfeld.
Das Problem ist halt, dass du eben kein dauerhaftes, gleichbleibendes Magnetfeld hast wie auf der Erde. Wobei das Magnetfeld der Erde ja auch nicht konstant ist.
Trotzdem kann Leben entstehen, auch mit so einem wackeligen Magnetfeld. Aber mehr als Einzeller wirst du da sicher nicht antreffen.


----------



## RyzA (19. September 2020)

Da hat Adi nicht Unrecht:



> Unter dem Einfluss der Corioliskraft, die auch für die Zyklone in der Erdatmosphäre verantwortlich ist, werden die Strömungen auf schraubenförmige Bahnen gezwungen, deren Zylinderachsen parallel zur Erdachse ausgerichtet sind. Nun können sich magnetische Felder in der elektrisch leitenden Flüssigkeit nicht frei bewegen, sondern die Feldlinien werden von der Strömung mitgenommen, aufgewickelt und gestreckt, was die Felder verstärkt. Direkte Ursache der Magnetfelder sind elektrische Wirbelströme, die durch die langsame Drift des Feldes durch die Flüssigkeit entstehen. Diese Selbstverstärkung gerät in Sättigung durch quadratisch mit der Stromstärke ansteigende ohmsche Verluste.
> 
> Ohne den mechanischen Antrieb würden die Wirbelströme und ihr Magnetfeld innerhalb von etwa 20.000 Jahren abklingen. Simulationen des Instituts für Geophysik der Georg-August-Universität Göttingen haben ergeben, dass die notwendige Leistung zum Betrieb des Geodynamos lediglich 0,2 bis 0,5 Terawatt beträgt, weit weniger als vorher angenommen. Zur Erzeugung dieser Leistung muss keine Zerfallswärme im Erdkern vorausgesetzt werden.


 Quelle: Erdkern

Ohne den rotierenden eisenhaltigen Erdkern kein stabiles Magnetfeld.


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ohne den rotierenden eisenhaltigen Erdkern kein stabiles Magnetfeld.



Es ist egal welches Element das ist.
Dass Eisen/Nickel im Erdkern ist, liegt schlicht daran, dass diese Elemente sehr häufig vorkommen -- das ist ja das Endprodukt der Kernfusion eines Sterns.
Dazu kommt, dass der Kern der Erde außergewöhnlich groß ist, da die Erde ja den Kern von zwei Planeten besitzt.
Es spielt aber eben keine Rolle, ob das nun eisen, Aluminium oder Kohlenstoff ist. Im inneren der Erde gibt es keine stabilen Atome. Daher gibt es keine chemischen Eigenschaften, die Eisen oder sonst was normaler Weise bietet.
Was letztendlich entscheidend ist eben, dass du elektrische Ladungen hast, die eine Relativgeschwindigkeit zu anderen elektrischen Ladungen besitzen. Dann erzeugst du ein Magnetfeld.
Mit Kupfer geht das bestens.


----------



## RyzA (19. September 2020)

Ok, aber es muß wohl eine Rotation bzw Strömungen geben.


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ok, aber es muß wohl eine Rotation bzw Strömungen geben.



Ja. Etwas muss sich drehen und etwas muss stehen.
Ist ja wie beim Fahrraddynamo. Da dreht sich ein Eisenkern in einer Kupferspule und ein Magnetfeld wird erzeugt, weil du bewegte Ladungen hast.
Jupiter hat auch ein Magnetfeld.
Hier vermutet man, dass es an der schnellen Rotation des Planten liegt. metallischer Wasserstoff erzeugt dann das Magnetfeld.


----------



## RyzA (19. September 2020)

Das Erdmagnetfeld "kippt" sogar alle paar 10K Jahre. Dann werden Nord - und Südpol vertauscht.
Und die Tauben fliegen in die falsche Richtung.


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2020)

Ja, das ist normal. Die Sonne wechselt ihre Polung alle 11 Jahre. Das ist mal schnell. 

Flacherdler bemängeln das ja auch und das ist eins ihrer Argumente, dass die Erde eine Scheibe sein  muss.
Fragst du sie aber, wie denn eine flache, stehende Scheibe ein Magnetfeld erzeugen kann, wirst du beleidigt und ausgegrenzt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. September 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Das sind jetzt alles Spekulationen.
> 
> Gegen langfristige große Wasseransammlungen auf der Venus sprechen,
> das es dort kaum Ablagerungen von Karbonat gibt.



Bei der hohen heutigen CO2-Konzentration würde ich nicht automatisch davon ausgehen, dass ein Wasserkörper auf der Venus jemals den für Karbonatablagerungen nötigen pH-Bereiche ereicht hätte.


----------



## RyzA (20. September 2020)

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von der Aussage, dass der Weltraum angeblich besser erforscht ist als die Meere auf der Erde, speziell die Tiefsee? Ist da was dran?


----------



## Threshold (21. September 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr eigentlich von der Aussage, dass der Weltraum angeblich besser erforscht ist als die Meere auf der Erde, speziell die Tiefsee? Ist da was dran?



der Weltraum ist doch nicht besser erforscht. Keiner weiß, was Gravitation wirklich ist.
Klar, in der Tiefsee ist auch selten einer, aber das ist nun mal technisch bedingt. Der Druck ist schon gewaltig. Da Roboter hinzubekommen ist aufwändig.


----------



## Sk3ptizist (21. September 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ist da was dran?


nein


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. September 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr eigentlich von der Aussage, dass der Weltraum angeblich besser erforscht ist als die Meere auf der Erde, speziell die Tiefsee? Ist da was dran?



Hängt davon ab, ob du das ganze absolut oder relativ betrachtest. Wir wissen meiner Schätzung nach mehr über den Weltraum und wir haben ohne Frage um Größenordnungen mehr in seine Erforschung investiert, als über/in die Müllkippe Meere vor unserer Haustür. Aber natürlich gibt es in einem unendlichen Universum noch weitaus mehr, was wir nicht wissen, als in den endlichen Ozeanen der Erde. Über die wissen wir war zwar viel zu wenig (und das Bisschen weigern wir uns, anzuwenden), aber es ist bereits deutlich mehr als über -naheliegendes Beispiel- die Ozeane auf Titan und die zählen zum "Weltraum"-Teil des Vergleiches.


----------



## Mahoy (23. September 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr eigentlich von der Aussage, dass der Weltraum angeblich besser erforscht ist als die Meere auf der Erde, speziell die Tiefsee? Ist da was dran?



Ich würde das umformulieren: Der für uns erreichbare oder zumindest detailliert beobachtbare Teil des Weltraum ist besser kategorisiert und katalogisiert als der ür uns erreichbare oder zumindest detailliert beobachtbare Teil der Tiefsee.

Das hat allerdings hauptsächlich damit zu tun, dass wir viel mehr erreichbare Tiefsee vor der Haustür haben, diese im Vergleich zum Weltraum nicht ganz so leer ist - da bleibt einfach mehr liegen, um das man sich kümmern könnte, wenn man denn wollte.

Forschung ist aber auch immer ein ganzes Stück weit zweckgebunden. Der nähere Weltraum wird von uns wirtschaftlich genutzt (Telekommunikation etc.). Und wenn es um wissenschaftlichen Wettstreit geht, ist er auch sexy: Um den ersten Menschen im All oder auf dem Mond wurde viel mehr  Wirbel gemacht als um die ersten Menschen bei neuen Tieftauchrekorden - was tatsächlich seltsam ist, da der technische Aufwand und das menschliche Risiko gar nicht so sehr unterscheiden. Die öffentliche Wahrnehmung jedoch sehr wohl.


----------



## Threshold (23. September 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Um den ersten Menschen im All oder auf dem Mond wurde viel mehr Wirbel gemacht als um die ersten Menschen bei neuen Tieftauchrekorden - was tatsächlich seltsam ist, da der technische Aufwand und das menschliche Risiko gar nicht so sehr unterscheiden. Die öffentliche Wahrnehmung jedoch



Na ja, wir waren vor 50 Jahren aufn Mond. Seitdem nicht mehr.
Vor 60 Jahren waren Menschen schon auf dem Grund des Marianengrabens in 10km Tiefe. Wozu also noch mal abtauchen?
Und ja, ich weiß, dass  Victor Vescovo letztes Jahr ebenfalls dort war und den Rekord um ein paar Meter verbessert hat. 
Hat aber eben keinen interessiert, weil ja schon einer da unten war.


----------



## Adi1 (23. September 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr eigentlich von der Aussage, dass der Weltraum angeblich besser erforscht ist als die Meere auf der Erde, speziell die Tiefsee?



Beides ist noch nicht richtig erforscht,
weil uns einfach die richtigen Instrumente fehlen.

Forschung kostet auch richtig Geld,
in der jetzigen Zeit werden da wohl viele Projekte erstmal auf Eis gelegt.


----------



## RyzA (23. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und ja, ich weiß, dass  Victor Vescovo letztes Jahr ebenfalls dort war und den Rekord um ein paar Meter verbessert hat.
> Hat aber eben keinen interessiert, weil ja schon einer da unten war.


Was eigentlich schade ist.

Ich würde gerne viel mehr Erkenntnisse über die Tiefsee erfahren.

Auch wurde z.B. noch nie ein Kampf zwischen einen Pottwal und einen Riesenkalmar beobachtet.
Der muß gewaltig sein. Es wurde schon überlegt einen Pottwal eine Kamera umzuschnallen.
Aber bis jetzt wurde da noch nichts draus.

Es gibt bestimmt auch noch sehr viele Arten welche noch gar nicht entdeckt wurden.


----------



## Threshold (24. September 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Auch wurde z.B. noch nie ein Kampf zwischen einen Pottwal und einen Riesenkalmar beobachtet.



Da geht es um die Entstehung des Lebens und er träumt vom Fight Club.


----------



## RyzA (24. September 2020)

Ein bißchen Action muß sein.

Nein, ich finde so etwas spannend. Zumal man an Körpern von Pottwalen große Narben/Abdrücke von Saugnäpfen gefunden hat. Die großen Kopffüsser müssen sich heftig wehren.


----------



## Threshold (24. September 2020)

Sowas finde ich persönlich sehr schlimm. 









						380 Tiere vor Tasmanien tot: Wal-Rettungsaktion nimmt traurige Dimensionen an
					

Retter versuchen weiterhin, Gruppen dieser Grindwale zu befreien, die an der australischen Insel Tasmanien gestrandet waren.




					www.faz.net


----------



## RyzA (24. September 2020)

Ja tragisch.
So etwas ist leider schon öfter vorgekommen das Wale stranden.
Man vermutet das sie durch Schiffslärm in den Ozeanen die Orientierung verlieren.


----------



## Sk3ptizist (24. September 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Es gibt bestimmt auch noch sehr viele Arten welche noch gar nicht entdeckt wurden.


oder nicht endeckt werden können, weil sie natürlich ausgestorben sind oder ausgerottet werden/wurden (unabhängig von der Tiefseeforschung meine ich)
Orang Utans sind zwar schon (teilweise) erforscht, aber besonders einprägsam ist da leider dieses Video für mich 



Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4T5mr3Tsr_8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Threshold (24. September 2020)

Der Affe greift doch keinen Bulldozer an. Wer hat das denn interpretiert?
Das Video zeigt, dass der Affe schlicht Angst hat und nicht weiß, was er machen soll. Er versucht zu fliehen, kann aber nicht weg.
Die Orang Utans werden aussterben bzw. irgendwann nur noch im zoo zu sehen sein und das ist erschreckend.
Aber verhindern kann da niemand, da es immer um Wirtschaft geht.


----------



## Adi1 (24. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Orang Utans werden aussterben bzw. irgendwann nur noch im zoo zu sehen sein und das ist erschreckend.
> Aber verhindern kann da niemand, da es immer um Wirtschaft geht.



Wenn du für deine Billigtreter bei Deichmann,
20 € spenden würdest,
könnte man die Aufzuchtstationen dieser Tiere unterstützen.


----------



## Threshold (24. September 2020)

Meine Schuhe sind aus Oran Utan Leder.


----------



## RyzA (24. September 2020)

Es sollten alle auf Palmöl verzichten.
Man kann auch andere Öle oder Fette nehmen.
Und wenn es für jeden 10-20 Cent teurer wird, dann ist das auch nicht schlimm.


----------



## Threshold (24. September 2020)

Palmöl hat den Vorteil, dass du aus relativ wenig Fläche eine Menge Öl generieren kann. Sonnenblumenöl kann da nicht mithalten. Wie das bei Rapsöl aussieht, weiß ich leider nicht.
Und natürlich ist Palmöl saubillig. Ist praktisch eh überall drin. Auch in Waschmittel.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. September 2020)

Tatsächlich hat Palmöl eine der besten Ökobilanzen aller Ölsorten. Das Problem ist nicht der Konsum, sondern der Konsumanstieg, denn die möglichen Anbaugebiete sind nahezu gleichbedeutend mit den letzten verbliebenden Dschungelregionen, sodass jede Ausweitung des Anbaus zu lasten besonders wertvoller Ökosysteme geht. Man muss seinen Verbrauch also nicht auf null reduzieren (das ginge auch gar nicht, auch wenn nach Ende der Nutella-Kriege die Weltbevölkerung vermutlich auf ein umweltverträgliches Maß reduziert wäre ), aber im SUV-Tank hat das Zeug genauso wenig etwas zu suchen, wie alle anderen Öle.




RyzA schrieb:


> Was eigentlich schade ist.
> 
> Ich würde gerne viel mehr Erkenntnisse über die Tiefsee erfahren.
> 
> ...



Kameras wurden Pottwalen schon sehr oft angeheftet und ich glaube, ich habe auch schon einmal Aufnahmen von einer erfolgreichen Kalmarjagd gesehen. Ist halt nur kein sonderlich ergebnisreiches unterfangen, da die Kameras oft schon während des Abtauchens wieder abfallen, Pottwale allgemein schlechte Kameramänner sind, die Kombination aus möglichem Totalverlust, großer Tiefe und fehlenden Beleuchtungsmöglichkeit nur sehr schlechte Bilder ermöglicht und vor allem weil man einem wilden Wal bestenfalls etwas auf den Rücken setzen kann. Das Maul sitzt aber gerade beim Pottwal weit unten und im Gegensatz zu den Phantasien mancher Illustratoren gibt es keine epischen "Kämpfe", sondern nur ein Zubeißen und dann hängen beim Kalmar halt noch ein paar Tentakel raus, mit denen das Opfer seinen Jäger zu malträtieren beginnt oder sich an diesem festkrallt, um irgendwie aus dem Rachen zu kommen oder wenigstens nicht weiter reinzurutschen. (Kauen oder zerbeißen können Pottwale nicht. Selbst zerreißen, wie bei Haien üblich, dürfte nicht gehen. Nur packen und schlucken. Wenn's sich nicht schlucken lässt, dürfte packen und warten anstehen.)
Wesentlich faszinierender finde ich da die 3rd-Personen Aufnahmen freischwimmender Tiefsee"monster", ircc war es letztes Jahr, dass zum ersten Mal ein _Architeuthis_ in seinem natürlichen Lebensraum von einem U-Boot aus beobachtet werden konnte.


----------



## RyzA (24. September 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Tatsächlich hat Palmöl eine der besten Ökobilanzen aller Ölsorten. Das Problem ist nicht der Konsum, sondern der Konsumanstieg, denn die möglichen Anbaugebiete sind nahezu gleichbedeutend mit den letzten verbliebenden Dschungelregionen, sodass jede Ausweitung des Anbaus zu lasten besonders wertvoller Ökosysteme geht. Man muss seinen Verbrauch also nicht auf null reduzieren (das ginge auch gar nicht, auch wenn nach Ende der Nutella-Kriege die Weltbevölkerung vermutlich auf ein umweltverträgliches Maß reduziert wäre ), aber im SUV-Tank hat das Zeug genauso wenig etwas zu suchen, wie alle anderen Öle.


Fakt ist das zuviele Regenwälder und Lebensräume von Tieren zerstört werden. Und das muß ein Ende haben!



> Kameras wurden Pottwalen schon sehr oft angeheftet und ich glaube, ich habe auch schon einmal Aufnahmen von einer erfolgreichen Kalmarjagd gesehen.


Mir ist nicht bekannt das es davon jemals Filmmaterial gab.



> Ist halt nur kein sonderlich ergebnisreiches unterfangen, da die Kameras oft schon während des Abtauchens wieder abfallen, Pottwale allgemein schlechte Kameramänner sind, die Kombination aus möglichem Totalverlust, großer Tiefe und fehlenden Beleuchtungsmöglichkeit nur sehr schlechte Bilder ermöglicht und vor allem weil man einem wilden Wal bestenfalls etwas auf den Rücken setzen kann. Das Maul sitzt aber gerade beim Pottwal weit unten und im Gegensatz zu den Phantasien mancher Illustratoren gibt es keine epischen "Kämpfe", sondern nur ein Zubeißen und dann hängen beim Kalmar halt noch ein paar Tentakel raus, mit denen das Opfer seinen Jäger zu malträtieren beginnt oder sich an diesem festkrallt, um irgendwie aus dem Rachen zu kommen oder wenigstens nicht weiter reinzurutschen. (Kauen oder zerbeißen können Pottwale nicht. Selbst zerreißen, wie bei Haien üblich, dürfte nicht gehen. Nur packen und schlucken. Wenn's sich nicht schlucken lässt, dürfte packen und warten anstehen.)


Ist vielleicht nicht so dramatisch, aber interessant wäre es trotzdem. Und anhand der gefundenen Narben an Walkörper müssen sich die Kalmare heftig wehren.



> Wesentlich faszinierender finde ich da die 3rd-Personen Aufnahmen freischwimmender Tiefsee"monster", ircc war es letztes Jahr, dass zum ersten Mal ein _Architeuthis_ in seinem natürlichen Lebensraum von einem U-Boot aus beobachtet werden konnte.


Ich finde auch die Biolumineszenz von vielen Tiefsee-Bewohnern sehr schön.
Erinnert mich immer an den Film "The Abyss".


----------



## Threshold (24. September 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich finde auch die Biolumineszenz von vielen Tiefsee-Bewohnern sehr schön.
> Erinnert mich immer an den Film "The Abyss".



Davon haben es die Tiere auch geklaut.


----------



## RyzA (24. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Davon haben es die Tiere auch geklaut.


Ähm, meinst du nicht umgekehrt? 

Ok, ich hatte geschrieben "erinnert" mich an den Film.
Natürlich haben die es von der Natur abgeguckt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. September 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Mir ist nicht bekannt das es davon jemals Filmmaterial gab.



Ich hab dann doch nochmal google-fu für dich ausgepackt:
Pottwal + was mit großem Tentakel

Wie schon erwähnt, waren Wale eher selten an der Filmakademie, weswegen ich weniger Action-reiche, dafür aber mit Bildinhalten versehene Aufnahmen bevorzuge. Z.B.


----------



## RyzA (25. September 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich hab dann doch nochmal google-fu für dich ausgepackt:
> Pottwal + was mit großem Tentakel


Dieses undefinierbare weiße "etwas", was man für Sekundenbruchteile zum Schluss des Videos sehen kann, sieht für mich nicht gerade wie ein Pottwal aus.


----------



## Adi1 (25. September 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Es sollten alle auf Palmöl verzichten.
> Man kann auch andere Öle oder Fette nehme



Das ist gar nicht machbar,
und auch nicht gewollt.









						Palmöl – der Tod des Regenwaldes - Rettet den Regenwald e.V.
					

Palmöl ist in unserem Leben allgegenwärtig – es steckt in unserem Essen, in Kosmetika,in Putzmitteln und im Autotank. Es beschert Großkonzernen riesige Gewinne und raubt Kleinbauern Land und Lebensgrundlagen. Vertreibungen, Regenwaldrodungen und Artensterben sind Folgen unseres Palmölkonsums...



					www.regenwald.org
				



.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. September 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dieses undefinierbare weiße "etwas", was man für Sekundenbruchteile zum Schluss des Videos sehen kann, sieht für mich nicht gerade wie ein Pottwal aus.



Das ist ein Stück Kalmar... 
Pottwal ist das große graue etwas, das seit Anbrinung der Kamera an selbigem den Vordergrund dominiert.


----------



## Mahoy (25. September 2020)

Palmöl ist für uns aus zwei Gründen problematisch:
1.) Die Nachfrage ist größer, als sich ökologisch vertretbar bedienen lässt.
2.) Ölpalmen wachsen in Europa eher schlecht, weshalb dieser Rohstoff um die halbe Welt geschippert werden muss, selbst wenn er ökologisch vertretbar gewonnen würde.

Wir haben genug heimische Früchte , die für die Ölgewinnung taugen. Und wenn man damit nicht gerade Kraftstoffe strecken will, reichen die Kapazitäten auch problemlos aus.


----------



## RyzA (25. September 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das ist ein Stück Kalmar...
> Pottwal ist das große graue etwas, das seit Anbrinung der Kamera an selbigem den Vordergrund dominiert.


Das Video ist einfach ************************!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. September 2020)

So sehen die Ergebnisse halt praktisch immer aus, wenn man eine Tiefseetauglich Infrarotkamera (ggf. auch Kombination aus Minimalbeleuchtung und extremer Restlichverstärkung, aber alles andere geht halt nicht) nimmt und einen Pottwal als Kameramann zwangsverpflichtet. Deswegen sage bevorzuge ich ja auch Kalmara, die von Menschen gefilmt werden 

@Mahoy: Die Ölplame STAMMT aus Westafrika, entsprechend kurz können die Transportwege sein (ob man sie mit künstlicher Bewässerung auch im Mittelmeerraum anbauen könnte, habe ich auf die schnelle nicht herausfinden können. Auf den ersten Blick spricht wenig dagegen außer natürlich das man dann europäische Löhne für die handarbeit reiche Bewirtschaftung zahlen müsste...). Da Palmöl relativ gut haltbar ist, sind auch keine Expresszuschläge wie bei diversen Importfrüchten fällig. Nur weil riesige Mengen abseits der menschlichen Ernährung in der Industrie einsetzen wird halt weiterhin die Umweltzerstörung in den südostasiatischen Kolonien gefördert.


----------



## RyzA (25. September 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> So sehen die Ergebnisse halt praktisch immer aus, wenn man eine Tiefseetauglich Infrarotkamera (ggf. auch Kombination aus Minimalbeleuchtung und extremer Restlichverstärkung, aber alles andere geht halt nicht) nimmt und einen Pottwal als Kameramann zwangsverpflichtet. Deswegen sage bevorzuge ich ja auch Kalmara, die von Menschen gefilmt werden


Es wäre gut wenn ein Pottwal den anderen filmen würde. Aber das machen sie ja bestimmt nicht.  
Ein Mensch kann leider nicht so tief tauchen. Wenn dann ginge es höchstens aus einen U-Boot heraus.


----------



## Threshold (25. September 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn dann ginge es höchstens aus einen U-Boot heraus.



Uboot geht sicher aber versuch mal einen Pottwal mit einem Uboot zu verfolgen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. September 2020)

Das ist auch nich schwerer, als als Taucher. Unmöglich bleibt unmöglich 
In andere Richtungen zu filmen um die anderen Mitglieder des Rudels (heißt das bei Pottwalen so ) ins Bild zu bekommen, würde aber "nur" ein sehr, sehr viel teurers Gehäuse mit multiplen Kameras in alle Richtungen voraussetzen. An dem Gewackel und dem schleppenden Tier in der Hälfte des Bildes sowie der geringen Sichtweite mangels Licht ändert das aber nichts. Pottwale haben halt keine ruhige Kamerahand.

Vielleicht sollte man versuchen, einen Kalmar schonen zu fangen und langsam in einer kalten Region an die Oberfläche zu bringen. Da er keine Schwimmblase hat, sollte ihm der fehlende Druck nicht sonderlich stören, nur Temperaturschocks mögen Tiefseebewohner in der Regel gar nicht. Andererseits: Ein Tier das so selten ist, dass man mehrere Jahrhunderte gebraucht hat, um an seine Existenz zu glauben, sammelt man nicht mal eben so ein.


----------



## Adi1 (26. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Uboot geht sicher aber versuch mal einen Pottwal mit einem Uboot zu verfolgen.



Das dürfte mit einem kleinen wendigen Jagd-U-Boot kein Problem sein,
militärisch entwickelte Sensoren,
können selbst eine pubsende Qualle detektieren.


----------



## Lotto (26. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Palmöl hat den Vorteil, dass du aus relativ wenig Fläche eine Menge Öl generieren kann. Sonnenblumenöl kann da nicht mithalten. Wie das bei Rapsöl aussieht, weiß ich leider nicht.
> Und natürlich ist Palmöl saubillig. Ist praktisch eh überall drin. Auch in Waschmittel.



Hab mal ein Video-Beitrag zu Palmöl gesehen da wurde gesagt, dass man vor 30 Jahren kein Plamöl benötigte. Dies ist heutezutage nur der Fall weil a) viele Leute industrielle Nahrungsmittel kaufen, b) der Konsum gestiegen ist und c) die Ackerflächen in Europa immer öfter für Mais/Raps für die Bioethanol-Produktion (als Kraftstoff) genutzt werden.

Über 70% des Palmöls geht alleine in die Nahrungsmittelindustrie, nur 25% in die Waschmittelindustrie.

Ich hab nachdem ich das Video geguckt hab mal überlegt wie es bei mir zumindest nahrungstechnisch aussieht: das einzige was überhaupt Palmöl bzw. überhaupt ein pflanzliches Öl beinhaltet ist die Tafel Schokolade bei mir. Ansonsten esse ich tatsächlich nur Grundnahrungsmittel wie Obst, Gemüse, Hafer, Milch, Fleisch, Fisch, Eier, etc.
Von daher bin ich moralisch in der Hinsicht voll in reinen mit mir selbst.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. September 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Das dürfte mit einem kleinen wendigen Jagd-U-Boot kein Problem sein,
> militärisch entwickelte Sensoren,
> können selbst eine pubsende Qualle detektieren.



Ich weiß nicht, was du unter "Jagd-U-Boot" verstehst, aber bislang hat kein Mensch eine Maschine gebaut, die sich binnen 5 Sekunden* mit 40 km/h in JEDE beliebige Richtung einschließlich "2 km nach unten" von jedem beliebigen Punkt entfernen kann.


*Geschätzt. Ich konne keine Angabe zu maximalen Beschleunigung von Pottwalen finden, aber die meisten Meeresbewohner brauchen nur wenige Flossenschläge, um ihre Höchstgeschwindigkeit zu erreichen und ich sehe nicht, warum das hier anders sein sollte. Im Gegensatz zu terrestrischer Bewegung sind die im Wasser zu überwindenen Reibungskräfte so groß, dass die für die eigentliche Massenbeschleunigung nötige Energie dagegen kaum eine Rolle spielt, also braucht man dafür auch keine extra Zeit einplanen.


----------



## Mahoy (26. September 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, was du unter "Jagd-U-Boot" verstehst, aber bislang kein Mensch eine Maschine gebaut, die binnen 5 Sekunden* mit 40 km/h in JEDE beliebige Richtung einschließlich "2 km nach unten" von jedem beliebigen Punkt entfernen kann.



Diesen Wert finde ich an exakt einer Stelle im Netz, ansonsten ist eher von einer _Maximalgeschwindigkeit_ von 20 und zuweilen bis zu 30 km/h die Rede.

Hier wird gemeint, dass Pottwale bei der Jagd ad hoc auf 3 m/s, also knapp 11 km/h beschleunigen können; für mehr müssten sie also auch erst einmal in Fahrt kommen - was ich für plausibel halte, wenn ich da Ganze mal mit dem Beschleunigungsvermögen stark motorisierter Schiffe vergleiche, die immerhin nur zu einem Teil den Wasserwiderstand und ansonsten den Luftwiderstand überwinden müssen.

Nichtsdestotrotz sind Wale unter Wasser derzeit sämtlichen U-Booten in Sachen Wenigkeit und Beschleunigung weit überlegen. Allerdings schläft Homo sapiens sapiens auch nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. September 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Diesen Wert finde ich an exakt einer Stelle im Netz, ansonsten ist eher von einer _Maximalgeschwindigkeit_ von 20 und zuweilen bis zu 30 km/h die Rede.
> 
> Hier wird gemeint, dass Pottwale bei der Jagd ad hoc auf 3 m/s, also knapp 11 km/h beschleunigen können; für mehr müssten sie also auch erst einmal in Fahrt kommen - was ich für plausibel halte, wenn ich da Ganze mal mit dem Beschleunigungsvermögen stark motorisierter Schiffe vergleiche, die immerhin nur zu einem Teil den Wasserwiderstand und ansonsten den Luftwiderstand überwinden müssen.
> 
> Nichtsdestotrotz sind Wale unter Wasser derzeit sämtlichen U-Booten in Sachen Wenigkeit und Beschleunigung weit überlegen. Allerdings schläft Homo sapiens sapiens auch nicht.



Ich habe keine Primärquelle zur Hand, aber hier sind bis zu 15 km/h bereits als Reisegeschwindigkeit angegeben, bis zu 45 km/h als Maximum. Wiki zitiert einen Augenzeugenbericht mit geschätzten 15 Knoten, also immerhin 28 km/h, die Britannica nennt 37 km/h, wozu ich auch wissenschaftliche Untersuchungen mit bis zu 9,6 ms während ungestörter Tauchgänge finde. Es ist wohl anzunehmen, dass ein Wal während eines langen Tauchganges nur einen Bruchteil seiner maximalen Sprintgeschwindigkeit einsetzt, von daher erscheinen mir die 40er Angaben durchaus glaubhaft. Bedenkt man die Größe des Tieres in Relation zu beispielsweise großen Haien (mit weitaus weniger leistungsfähigen Stoffwechsel) und der gut dokumentierten Geschwindigkeit von Finn- und Blauwalen, passt das locker. Deine 3 m/s sind dagegen gerade einmal das doppelte der gemessenen Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit bei Tauchgängen, welche im wesentlichen den mit minimaler Kraftanstrengung durchgeführten Ab- und Aufstieg wiedergibt.

Aber ich will hier auch nicht um 10 km/h, feilschen. Der Rekord für Nuklear-U-Boote liegt bei 42 kn (oder mehr), also fast Tempo 80, schneller als ein Wal geht also definitiv. Die Betonung lag auf "in jede Richtung" und auf der Beschleunigung. Der Wal kann seine gesamte Antriebsenergie auch zum manövrieren nutzen und damit extrem schnell die Richtung ändern (ist schließlich das gleiche Organ), außerdem können seine Muskeln wortwörtlich in einem Schlag von 0% auf 100% wechseln und zurück bzw. er kann durch halten der Fluke binnen kürzester Zeit abbremsen. Abseits von Jet-Skis, die in elektrischer getriebener Form nur ein paar Minuten Vollgas schaffen und allgemein nicht für 2000 m Tiefe verfügbar sind, haben wir nichts, dass an diese Performance heranreicht. U-Boote der oben genannten Größenordnung brauchen Minuten für eine 360° Drehung sicherlich eben so lange, nur um die Schraube auf Touren zu bringen.

Bezüglich des Oberflächenschiffsvergleichs habe ich schon ausdrücklich darauf hingewiesen, dass bei Unterwasserbewegung eine BESSERE Beschleunigung zu erwarten ist, eben weil der Widerstand so hoch ist: Für ausgewachsene Pottwale werden Höhen von 3 m angegeben, Breite müsste man dann knapp 2 m pluss Flipper sein. Rechnen wir mal mit effektiv 6 m² Stirnfläche. Die doch eher kantige Formgebung ist deutlich schlechter als die Spindel eines Pinguins (Cw 0,03) oder eine reine Tropfenform (0,04), aber sicherlich besser als bei einer Kugel (0,4). Sagen wir 0,1. Wenn mich der erstbeste Online-Rechner nicht anlügt, ergibt das bei 36 km/h 30 kN. Genausoviel Kraft also, wie man bräuchte, um 30 Tonnen Wal binnen einer Sekunde auf 36 km/h zu beschleunigen...

Das kann man nicht annähernd mit Land- oder Überwasserobjekten vergleichen. Bei denen ist die Bauform daraus ausgerichtet, überhaupt erstmal mobil zu sein, ohne zusammenzubrechen, über die eigenen Beine zu stolpern, etc.. Der zu überwindende Luftwiderstand für ist bei den hier diskutierten/typischerweise erreichten Geschwindigkeiten dagegen lächerlich klein und dementsprechend klein sind auch die Krafteinsätze. Will man mit so wenig Kraft dann beschleunigen, spielt die Masse auf einmal eine Rolle, bei Meeresbewohnern ist sie dagegen weitestgehend egal. Mal zum Vergleich obige Rechnung für einen Rennradfahrer: 0,33 m² und Cw 0,9 ergeben für 36 km/h eine Kraft von ungefahr 18 N. Damit würde es bei 90 kg Radfahrer + Rad also 5 Sekunden für die Beschleunigung auf 10 m/s brauchen und Radfahrer sind, wenn man sich im Straßenverkehr umguckt, schon ziemlich gut im Antritt. Für einen PKW (BMW macht netter Weise vollständige Angaben, ich nehme einen 140i) mit Cw 0,31 und 2,14 m² wären es dagegen nur 40 N, welche für die Beschleunigung von 1,6 Tonnen auf Tempo 36 satte 40 Sekunden brauchen würden. Ich hoffe, dieser daumengepeilte Unterschied von Faktor 40 in den Relationen zwischen Bewegungs- und Beschleunigungskraftbedarf zwischen Wal und Auto ist groß genug, dass wir uns nicht über einzelne Ziffern dieses recht diffus zusammengesuchten Beispiels streiten werden  . Fakt ist: Was im Wasser lebt braucht soviel Kraft um von a nach b zu kommen, dass es binnen kürzester Zeit einen Großteil seiner Höchstgeschwindigkeit erreichen kann. Jeder, der schon mal einen Fisch hat beschleunigen sehen (bzw. eben nur gesehen hat, dass der eben noch ruhende Fisch auf einmal weg ist), wird das bestätigen und eigentlich sollte auch jeder Schwimmer merken, dass er mit dritten Armzug kaum noch schneller wird, als er es mit dem zweiten schon war (vorausgesetzt, die Beinarbeit stimmt und man ist nicht noch dabei, die Gliedmaßen nach dem Start auseinander zu sortieren), während das wohl kaum jemand beim Sprint an Land nach zwei Schritten von sich sagen kann.


----------



## Mahoy (28. September 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Deine 3 m/s sind dagegen gerade einmal das doppelte der gemessenen Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit bei Tauchgängen, welche im wesentlichen den mit minimaler Kraftanstrengung durchgeführten Ab- und Aufstieg wiedergibt.



Ich halte das, wie schon geschrieben, eher für Ad-hoc-Beschleunigungswerte in jede Richtung - also wie sie bei Jagdszenarien auftreten. Beschleunigung im Wasser als erogenes Medium ist noch etwas komplexer als in der Luft und ich denke, wie meinen hier grundsätzlich dasselbe:

Ein schnelles U-Boot kann schneller eine höhere Maximalgeschwindigkeit erreichen als ein Pottwal, aber eben nur auf annähernd gerader Linie, die so ziemlich der Ausrichtung der Schraube -(nwelle) entspricht.
Das biomechanische Antriebssystem des Pottwals ist flexibler. Ein Flossenschlag bringt weniger Vorwärtsschub als die mögliche Zahl an Schraubenumdrehungen im selben Zeitraum, jedoch ist der Energieverlust beim Abweichungen vom Hauptvektor durch "Verstellen" der Flossen einschließlich Biegen des Körpers deutlich geringer. Der Wal kann intuitiv und fließend die bestmögliche Stellung aller Flossen und Schlagfrequenz-/Winkel der Schwanzflosse an die stets veränderlichen und _sich zudem durch die eigene Bewegung dynamisch ändernden_ Strömungsverhältnisse anpassen. Ein U-Boot kann das nicht, denn seine Seiten- und Tiefenruder haben jeweils weniger Stellwinkel und der Schub durch die Schraube kann zwar ruckzuck durch Erhöhung und Reduzierung der Maschinenleistung (bei zahlreichen U-Booten auch der Übertragung) geändert, jedoch nicht umgeleitet werden, da die Schraube keine eigene Stellrichtung hat.



> Jeder, der schon mal einen Fisch hat beschleunigen sehen (bzw. eben nur gesehen hat, dass der eben noch ruhende Fisch auf einmal weg ist), wird das bestätigen und eigentlich sollte auch jeder Schwimmer merken, dass er mit dritten Armzug kaum noch schneller wird, als er es mit dem zweiten schon war (vorausgesetzt, die Beinarbeit stimmt und man ist nicht noch dabei, die Gliedmaßen nach dem Start auseinander zu sortieren), während das wohl kaum jemand beim Sprint an Land nach zwei Schritten von sich sagen kann.



So sieht's aus.
Diese (scheinbare) Diskrepanz gibt es nicht nur im Wasser, aber da wird es eben besonders deutlich. Ein Strahlflugzeug im Kurvenflug erreicht beispielsweise auch höhere Beschleunigungswerte als eine startende Rakete, was am Ende wenig mit den erreichten Geschwindigkeiten über wechselnde Strecken zu tun hat.


----------



## RyzA (28. September 2020)

Im Wasser spielt das Gewicht scheinbar nicht so eine große Rolle wie an Land.
Aber ein Wal braucht auch ein paar m um auf Höchstgeschwindigkeit zu kommen.
Ein U-Boot mag schneller sein auf gerade Strecke, aber kann nicht so schnell und effektiv manövrieren wie ein Wal.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. September 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich halte das, wie schon geschrieben, eher für Ad-hoc-Beschleunigungswerte in jede Richtung - also wie sie bei Jagdszenarien auftreten. Beschleunigung im Wasser als erogenes Medium ist noch etwas komplexer als in der Luft und ich denke, wie meinen hier grundsätzlich dasselbe:
> 
> Ein schnelles U-Boot kann schneller eine höhere Maximalgeschwindigkeit erreichen als ein Pottwal, aber eben nur auf annähernd gerader Linie, die so ziemlich der Ausrichtung der Schraube -(nwelle) entspricht.
> Das biomechanische Antriebssystem des Pottwals ist flexibler. Ein Flossenschlag bringt weniger Vorwärtsschub als die mögliche Zahl an Schraubenumdrehungen im selben Zeitraum, jedoch ist der Energieverlust beim Abweichungen vom Hauptvektor durch "Verstellen" der Flossen einschließlich Biegen des Körpers deutlich geringer. Der Wal kann intuitiv und fließend die bestmögliche Stellung aller Flossen und Schlagfrequenz-/Winkel der Schwanzflosse an die stets veränderlichen und _sich zudem durch die eigene Bewegung dynamisch ändernden_ Strömungsverhältnisse anpassen. Ein U-Boot kann das nicht, denn seine Seiten- und Tiefenruder haben jeweils weniger Stellwinkel und der Schub durch die Schraube kann zwar ruckzuck durch Erhöhung und Reduzierung der Maschinenleistung (bei zahlreichen U-Booten auch der Übertragung) geändert, jedoch nicht umgeleitet werden, da die Schraube keine eigene Stellrichtung hat.
> ...



Das mit dem Krafteinsatz für Richtungsänderungen schein rübergekommen zu sein: Der Wal kann praktisch auf der Stelle drehen und dafür nährungsweise seine volle Leistungsfähigkeit einsetzen. Ein konventionelles militärisches U-Boot kann im Prinzip nur eine enge Kurve zu fahren versuchen, bei der seine Maschine weiterhin geradeaus powered und man irgendwie mit Ablenklappen (Pumpjets können durchaus schräg strahlen  ) eine Richtungswirkung abzuleiten. Das war auch der Kern meiner Aussage.

Was ich aber nicht angesprochen habe: Scheinkräfte im Zuge von Richtungsänderungen. Ich meine schon echte Beschleunigung durch Vortriebskraft, insbesondere Rotationsbeschleunigung. Im Gegensatz zum U-Boot oder gar Jet kann der Wal das auch nach einem Vollstop ohne erst wieder Fahrt aufnehmen zu müssen. Das wiederum, und da muss ich dir auch widersprechen auch wenn es bislang kein Thema war, kann der Wal erst recht besser. Abgesehen davon, dass bis heute kein Ingenieur ein mit der Leistungsfähigkeit von Säugermuskeln vergleichbares Kraftpaket hinbekommen hat und die Schubleistung eines Festblattpropellers eben nur träge über die Drehzahl der gesamten Anlage variiert werden kann (bei größeren Änderungen ist zusätzlich noch die noch einmal viel trägere Reaktorleistung anzupassen), ist auch eine Flosse bei niedrigen Geschwindigkeiten um Längen effizienter als eine Schraube. Erst in der Nähe seiner Maximalgeschwindigkeit würde der Wal nachlassen, was im Vergleich zu U-Boot natürlich deutlich früher ist, aber von 0 m/s bis 9 m/s wäre er hoffnungslos überlegen. Und da er, wie gesagt, jederzeit stoppen und drehen kann und als zu Verfolgender die Richtung vorgibt, muss er sich nie auf ein Hochgeschwindigkeitsduell mit einem großen Nuklear-U-Boot einlassen.

Dass dieses mit einer höheren Zahl im Guinessbuch der Rekorde steht, ist am Ende auch nur ein Skaleneffekt: Im Gegensatz zum Volumen wachsen Ober- und Stirnfläche nur quadratisch, nicht kubisch. Wenn die 240 fache Menge Material mit nur dem 20-fachen des Grundwiderstandes antreten lässt, ist es keine große Kunst, irgendwann schneller zu sein. "Irgendwann" ist hierbei aber wörtlich zu nehmen: Unsere Antriebskraft ist so ineffizient, dass Anchar selbst bei Maximalgeschwindigkeit nur rund das 80 fache an Widerstand im Vergleich zum Wal überwinden musste. Umgekehrt lieferten die Turbinen also auch nur maximal die 80 fache Kraft - und das in dem Geschwindigkeitsbereich, für den die Schraube optimiert war. Umgelegt auf eine 240 mal höhere Masse bedeutet das ein Drittel der maximalen Walbeschleunigung im Bestfall und das ist für das U-Boot eben nicht der Start aus dem Stand.

Nimmt die Skaleneffekte weg und nimmt ein Vehikel, dessen Größe überhaupt nur eine Annäherung an Wale ermöglichen könnte, ist das aber alles sowieso vollkommen lächerlich. Die Deepflights als wohl mit Abstand dynmischste Designs, die für eine Walbeobachtung einiges an extra Ballast mitführen müssten, schaffen kaum mehr als 1 m/s und selbst Challenger als 1-Personenvehikel hat nur 15 Meilen Reichweite. Da hat manch harpunierter Wal als Sprint-Entfernung geschafft und so ein Beobachtungsboot müsste erstmal zum Wal hin kommen und soll ihm noch in die Tiefe folgen.

tl;dr: Wir sind meilenweit davon entfernt irgend etwas zu haben, dass einen jagenden Pottwal im Sucher behalten könnte.

Vermutlich ist es eher einen Versuch wert, eine Ecke besonders klaren Ozeans zu finden und sehr, sehr leistungsfähige Scheinwerferbatterien zu versenken. 50-100 m Sicht sind unterhalb der euphotischen Zone mit normalem Äquipment wohl durchaus zu schaffen, vielleicht kann man mit total überdimenstioniertem Equipment 500 m schaffen und so einen 1 km Kreis im Blick behalten. Gut - Wal und Krake sind danach blind, aber man hat die Bilder


----------



## RyzA (30. September 2020)

Mal was neues vom Lesch:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v3Xywu8n-_g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MAoOJp-tod4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



"Physik im Fußballstadion" ist immer ganz nett um die Größenverhältnisse zu veranschaulichen. 

*Edit: *Und noch ein interessantes Video vom Harald





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J9x9ImH21Os

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Threshold (6. Oktober 2020)

Der Physik Nobelpreis 2020 geht an Andrea Ghez, USA, Roger Penrose, Großbritannien und den deutschen  Reinhard Genzel für die Vorhersage der allgemeinen Relativitätstheorie zu Schwarzen Löchern und zur Entdeckung eines supermassiven Schwarzen Lochs im Zentrum der Milchstraße. Glückwunsch.   









						Ausland - Aktuelle Nachrichten
					

Ausland - Aktuelle Nachrichten




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## RyzA (6. Oktober 2020)

Hat Roger Penrose sich schon lange verdient.


----------



## Threshold (6. Oktober 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Hat Roger Penrose sich schon lange verdient.



Ich hätte Albert Einstein ja schon längst seinen zweiten Nobelpreis gegeben aber ich glaube, die Nobel Kommission hat sich schlicht nicht getraut, weil die Raumzeitkrümmung damals einfach zu abstrakt war.
Heute haben mehrere Leute schon Nobelpreise eingesackt, die alle auf der Theorie von Einstein basieren.
Man kann sagen, was man will, aber Einstein war mehr als nur ein Genie.


----------



## RyzA (6. Oktober 2020)

Mich hat es gewundert das Albert Einstein keinen Nobelpreis für die Relativitätstheorie bekommen hat.
Stattdessen für die Entdeckung des photoelektrischen Effekts.
Aber Roger Penrose ist auch sehr talentiert und hat viele eigene Arbeiten, auch im Bereich der Stringtheorien gemacht.

Edit: Achja und Einstein hat das Rad auch nicht neu erfunden. Der hat sich bei Galilei und Newton bedient. Zumindest davon inspirieren lassen.


----------



## Threshold (6. Oktober 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Mich hat es gewundert das Albert Einstein keinen Nobelpreis für die Relativitätstheorie bekommen hat.



Wie gesagt, die Vorstellung der gekrümmten Raumzeit war damals wohl zu extravagant und man wollte wohl keinen Nobelpreis für eine Theorie vergeben, die 10 Jahre später in der Luft zerrissen worden wäre. Abgesehen hatte man damals auch nicht die Technik um sie wirklich überprüfen zu können. Gravitationswellen können wir ja erst seit einigen Jahren zweifelsfrei identifizieren.

Andererseits hat Heisenberg seinen Nobelpreis für die Unschärferelation bekommen.


----------



## RyzA (6. Oktober 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, die Vorstellung der gekrümmten Raumzeit war damals wohl zu extravagant und man wollte wohl keinen Nobelpreis für eine Theorie vergeben, die 10 Jahre später in der Luft zerrissen worden wäre. Abgesehen hatte man damals auch nicht die Technik um sie wirklich überprüfen zu können. Gravitationswellen können wir ja erst seit einigen Jahren zweifelsfrei identifizieren.


Also die Beugung des Lichts und damit Positionsveränderung von Sternen konnte man damals schon beobachten.
Auch die Perihelbewegung des Merkur genau vorhersagen.
Und dann gab es noch das Uhrenexperiment. 
Man konnte die Relativitätstheorie schon recht früh überprüfen.


----------



## Threshold (6. Oktober 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Also die Beugung des Lichts und damit Positionsveränderung von Sternen konnte man damals schon beobachten.
> Auch die Perihelbewegung des Merkur genau vorhersagen.
> Und dann gab es noch das Uhrenexperiment.
> Man konnte die Relativitätstheorie schon recht früh überprüfen.



Aber die Beugung des Lichts kann man auch anders erklären und die Bewegung des Merkurs lässt sich auch anders erklären.
Und Atomuhren gab es 1915 noch nicht. 
Wie gesagt, es gibt für die Nobelpreisverleiher nichts Peinlicheres als wenn  sie einen Preis für eine Entdeckung verliehen, die sich am Ende als Flop herausgestellt hat.
Daher waren sie dafür nicht bereit.


----------



## RyzA (6. Oktober 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber die Beugung des Lichts kann man auch anders erklären und die Bewegung des Merkurs lässt sich auch anders erklären.


Aber die Vorhersagen der Relativitätstheorie waren exakter. 



> Wie gesagt, es gibt für die Nobelpreisverleiher nichts Peinlicheres als wenn  sie einen Preis für eine Entdeckung verliehen, die sich am Ende als Flop herausgestellt hat.
> Daher waren sie dafür nicht bereit.


Wie ich schon schrieb: in Teilen wurde sie ja schon damals bestätigt.


----------



## Threshold (6. Oktober 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber die Vorhersagen der ART waren exakter.



1915 nahm man an, dass das Universum statisch ist. Die allgemeine Relativitätstheorie sagte aber voraus, dass das Universum dynamisch ist. Das hat Einstein ja selbst nicht gefallen.
Erst mit Edwin Hubble kam ja da Bewegung rein als er nachweisen konnte, dass die Andromeda Galaxie außerhalb der Milchstraße liegen muss und dass sich das Universum ausdehnt. 
Mit  Lemaître  war das statische Universum dann Geschichte und Einstein hatte unrecht und das war ein Knackpunkt. Wie konnte man jemanden einen Nobelpreis für eine Theorie geben, an die er nicht mal selbst richtig glaubte?


----------



## RyzA (6. Oktober 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> 1915 nahm man an, dass das Universum statisch ist. Die allgemeine Relativitätstheorie sagte aber voraus, dass das Universum dynamisch ist. Das hat Einstein ja selbst nicht gefallen.
> Erst mit Edwin Hubble kam ja da Bewegung rein als er nachweisen konnte, dass die Andromeda Galaxie außerhalb der Milchstraße liegen muss und dass sich das Universum ausdehnt.
> Mit  Lemaître  war das statische Universum dann Geschichte und Einstein hatte unrecht und das war ein Knackpunkt. Wie konnte man jemanden einen Nobelpreis für eine Theorie geben, an die er nicht mal selbst richtig glaubte?


Das war die "kosmologische Konstante" welche Einstein eingeführt hat.
Hat aber mit den anderen Vorhersagen nichts zu tun. Welche ja richtig waren bzw sind.


----------



## Threshold (6. Oktober 2020)

Nichtsdestotrotz hat Einstein an seinen Gleichungen herumgebastelt, weil die Ergebnisse nicht in das Weltbild passten, das ihm damals vorschwebte.
Er sagte ja mal, dass das einer seiner größten Fehler war.
Heute gibt es die kosmologische Konstante wieder, weil die Dunkle Energie halt sonst nicht passt, man braucht sie aber um die beschleunigte Ausdehnung zu erklären.


----------



## RyzA (6. Oktober 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Er sagte ja mal, dass das einer seiner größten Fehler war.


Er hatte sich auch bei der Quantenmechanik geirrt und nicht an Zufälle geglaubt.
Daher stammt sein Zitat "Der liebe Gott würfelt nicht!".   

Wie man sieht: auch geniale Menschen können sich irren!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Oktober 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber die Beugung des Lichts kann man auch anders erklären und die Bewegung des Merkurs lässt sich auch anders erklären.
> Und Atomuhren gab es 1915 noch nicht.
> Wie gesagt, es gibt für die Nobelpreisverleiher nichts Peinlicheres als wenn  sie einen Preis für eine Entdeckung verliehen, die sich am Ende als Flop herausgestellt hat.
> Daher waren sie dafür nicht bereit.



Es geht nicht nur um Flops. Die [echten] Nobelpreise sollen laut Stifter für Erkenntnisse verliehen werden, die die Welt verbessern. Das ist zwar heute immer weiter zurückgetreten, aber selbst da werden Nobelpreise erst vergeben, wenn eine Theorie nicht nur belegt, sondern auch als Grundlage für weiteres genutzt wurde. Deswegen gibt es ja auch so häufig Gruppenverleihungen, bei denen die ältesten Beiträge mehrere Jahrzehnte alt sind: Da wurde das grundlegende entdeckt, aber bis zur Verwendung hat es gedauert. Und Einstein war nicht "heute", sondern vor eine Dreivierteljahrhundert. Da man das noch etwas strenger und die Relativitätstheorie hatte zu Einsteins Lebzeiten in erster Linie die Atombombe hervorgebracht, was nun wirklich nicht ehrenswert im Sinne Nobels war.


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2020)

Früher sollte der Nobelpreis für eine Leistung verliehen werden, die das Jahr davor erreicht wurde. Das ist schon lange Geschichte.
Außerdem haben zwei Frauen den Chemie Nobelpreis bekommen. Sehr gut. :dasumen:









						Nobelpreis
					

Nobelpreis




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## RyzA (7. Oktober 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Da man das noch etwas strenger und die Relativitätstheorie hatte zu Einsteins Lebzeiten in erster Linie die Atombombe hervorgebracht, was nun wirklich nicht ehrenswert im Sinne Nobels war.


Indirekt. Einstein war auch nie aktiv mit an der Entwicklung der Atombombe beteiligt.
Außerdem wird die Relativitätstheorie für die Raumfahrt genutzt.
Und GPS funktioniert nur deswegen so genau.

*Edit: *Ich habe eben mehr oder weniger durch Zufall dieses Video entdeckt. Auch sehr interessant:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bSkPNMjRRio

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Oktober 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Indirekt. Einstein war auch nie aktiv mit an der Entwicklung der Atombombe beteiligt.
> Außerdem wird die Relativitätstheorie für die Raumfahrt genutzt.
> Und GPS funktioniert nur deswegen so genau.



Einstein ist zwei Jahre vor Sputnik gestorben. Es gab zu seinen Lebzeiten keine Raumfahrt und erst recht kein GPS.


----------



## RyzA (8. Oktober 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Einstein ist zwei Jahre vor Sputnik gestorben. Es gab zu seinen Lebzeiten keine Raumfahrt und erst recht kein GPS.


Ja zu seinen Lebzeiten nicht. Das stimmt schon.


----------



## Sk3ptizist (9. Oktober 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Achja und Einstein hat das Rad auch nicht neu erfunden. Der hat sich bei Galilei und Newton bedient. Zumindest davon inspirieren lassen.


und selbst Newton sagte angeblich schon 1676
_“If I have seen further it is by standing on ye shoulders of giants.”  ;D_



Threshold schrieb:


> Mit Lemaître war das statische Universum dann Geschichte


vergesst mir den Friedmann nicht, der hatte es angeblich sogar noch vor Lemaitre 1924 veröffentlicht...



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> in erster Linie die Atombombe hervorgebracht, was nun wirklich nicht ehrenswert im Sinne Nobels war.


hmm, ich weiss nicht, der hat doch Sprengstoff verkauft/entwickelt (lol, sry )


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Oktober 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja zu seinen Lebzeiten nicht. Das stimmt schon.



Und da Nobelpreise ausschließlich an lebende Personen verliehen werden heißt das was für die Chancen auf einen Nobelpreis für die Relativitätstheorie...?


----------



## Mahoy (9. Oktober 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Einstein ist zwei Jahre vor Sputnik gestorben. Es gab zu seinen Lebzeiten keine Raumfahrt und erst recht kein GPS.



Und Newton erst ...


----------



## RyzA (9. Oktober 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und da Nobelpreise ausschließlich an lebende Personen verliehen werden heißt das was für die Chancen auf einen Nobelpreis für die Relativitätstheorie...?


Ich hatte dir doch zugestimmt. Immerhin hat er ja einen Nobelpreis für was anderes bekommen.


----------



## Threshold (10. Oktober 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich hatte dir doch zugestimmt. Immerhin hat er ja einen Nobelpreis für was anderes bekommen.



Und der ist ja ebenso wichtig.
Es ist eins der fundamentalen Gegenstände der Quantenphysik, dass Photonen eben sowohl Teilchen als auch Welle sein können.


----------



## RyzA (18. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jQRbxjskrPc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mal eine interessante Sichtweise von der Erde, wenn unser Mond, gegen die anderen Planeten des Sonnensystems ausgetauscht wird.


----------



## Mahoy (19. Oktober 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Mal eine interessante Sichtweise von der Erde, wenn unser Mond, gegen die anderen Planeten des Sonnensystems ausgetauscht wird.


Natürlich nur visuell. Wenn größere planetare Massen der Erde so dicht auf die Pelle rücken würden, gäbe es nicht mehr viel zu sehen - bzw. niemanden mehr, der etwas sehen könnte.


----------



## RyzA (19. Oktober 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Natürlich nur visuell. Wenn größere planetare Massen der Erde so dicht auf die Pelle rücken würden, gäbe es nicht mehr viel zu sehen - bzw. niemanden mehr, der etwas sehen könnte.


Ja klar. Das ist logisch!


----------



## Threshold (20. Oktober 2020)

Man könnte ja mal zum  Io fliegen und schauen, wie der vom Jupiter durchgeknetet wird.


----------



## RyzA (20. Oktober 2020)

Hier noch ein nettes Video wie sich das Universum entwickelt in einer sehr langen Zeit:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uD4izuDMUQA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Irgendwann ist ein Zustand erreicht wo selbst die Zeit jegliche Bedeutung verliert.

Ich glaube auch dass das Universum irgendwann ganz dunkel und kalt wird. Die Energie ist auf so viel Raum verteilt, das auch sie die Bedeutung verliert.  Da hat man dann vielleicht 1 Teilchen auf Milliarden Megaparsec oder so.
Weil ich der Überzeugung bin dass das Universum unendlich groß ist, bzw sich bis ins Unendliche ausdehnt.

Edit: Hier noch ein Video über die Erdgeschichte von Harald Lesch mal anders erklärt





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AAakgccDEZ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Edit2: Noch etwas erstaunliches aus dem Tierreich

Forscher lösen Rätsel um eisenharten Wunderkäfer

Was auch den Menschen in der Technik weiterhelfen könnte.


----------



## Adi1 (24. Oktober 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Irgendwann ist ein Zustand erreicht wo selbst die Zeit jegliche Bedeutung verliert.


Das haben wir doch schon längst hier erreicht,
wielange gestehst du denn schindern,
ohne mehr in der Geldbörse zu haben.


----------



## RyzA (25. Oktober 2020)

Hier auf der Erde hat man eher in der heutigen Zeit das Gefühl viel zu wenig Zeit zu haben.
Alles ist schnelllebiger geworden... Zeit kostbarer denn je.
Aber manche Sachen sind auch Zeitverschwendung.  
Naja, was ist schon die Zeitspanne eines Menschenlebens?
Und wie lange gibt es den Menschen erst?
Wir sind eigentlich ein Mückenschiss.  
Das Universum gibt es 14 Milliarden Jahre. Und es steuert auf die Unendlichkeit zu...


----------



## Adi1 (27. Oktober 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das Universum gibt es 14 Milliarden Jahre. Und es steuert auf die Unendlichkeit zu...


Ganz so sicher ist das nicht.


----------



## RyzA (27. Oktober 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Ganz so sicher ist das nicht.


Naja, es dehnt sich immer schneller aus. Laut Beobachtungen.


----------



## Threshold (27. Oktober 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Ganz so sicher ist das nicht.


Ach, das ist schon relativ gesichert, dass das Universum rund 13,8 Milliarden Jahre alt ist.
Die Ausdehnung des Universums übersteigt natürlich 13,8 Milliarden Lichtjahre.


----------



## RyzA (27. Oktober 2020)

Der Radius wird auf 45 Milliarden Lichtjahre geschätzt.
Es dehnt sich immer schneller aus.
Scheinbar kann nichts mehr die Kraft, die dafür verantwortlich ist aufhalten/bremsen.
Da kommt man eigentlich  nur zu einer Schlussfolgerung: es dehnt sich unendlich lange aus. Und ist demnach auch unendlich groß.


----------



## chill_eule (27. Oktober 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und ist demnach auch unendlich groß.





RyzA schrieb:


> Der Radius wird auf 45 Milliarden Lichtjahre geschätzt.


Da widersprichst du dir aber selbst. 
Das Universum kann nicht unendlich groß sein siehe: Olberssches Paradoxon
Es kann sich unendlich lange ausdehnen, ja, aber "unendlich groß" werden ist ein Widerspruch in sich.


----------



## RyzA (27. Oktober 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Da widersprichst du dir aber selbst.
> Das Universum kann nicht unendlich groß sein siehe: Olberssches Paradoxon
> Es kann sich unendlich lange ausdehnen, ja, aber "unendlich groß" werden ist ein Widerspruch in sich.


Na gut... dann ist es noch nicht unendlich groß... aber es läuft in die Richtung weil der Prozess "Expansion" wohl unendlich lange dauert.


----------



## chill_eule (27. Oktober 2020)

Egal _wie_ groß das Universum mal sein wird, man kann prinzipiell trotzdem noch den Radius messen/bestimmen, unendliche Größe gibt es einfach nicht. Unendlichkeiten sind eigentlich nur rein mathematische Phänomene, die in der Realität praktisch nicht vorkommen.


----------



## RyzA (27. Oktober 2020)

Der Radius ist ja auch eine Momentaufnahme.


----------



## chill_eule (27. Oktober 2020)

Und das wird er auch immer bleiben


----------



## Threshold (27. Oktober 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Der Radius wird auf 45 Milliarden Lichtjahre geschätzt.


Das ist die aktuelle Annahme.


RyzA schrieb:


> Es dehnt sich immer schneller aus.


Aber erst seit 5 Milliarden Jahren gibt es die beschleunigte Ausdehnung.
Ergo muss man annehmen, dass die dunkle Materie früher deutlich häufiger vorkam als die dunkle Energie, die es zu -beginn des Universums vermutlich noch gar nicht gegeben hat.


RyzA schrieb:


> Scheinbar kann nichts mehr die Kraft, die dafür verantwortlich ist aufhalten/bremsen.
> Da kommt man eigentlich  nur zu einer Schlussfolgerung: es dehnt sich unendlich lange aus. Und ist demnach auch unendlich groß.


Die Ausdehnung ist endlich und bleibt endlich, auch wenn die Maßstäbe sehr groß sind.
Die Frage ist halt, ob es tatsächlich einen Protonenzerfall gibt. Beobachtet hat man noch keinen, obwohl ihn einige postulieren.


----------



## RyzA (27. Oktober 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist die aktuelle Annahme.


Das weiß ich. Ich hatte ja geschrieben "Momentaufnahme".


Threshold schrieb:


> Aber erst seit 5 Milliarden Jahren gibt es die beschleunigte Ausdehnung.
> Ergo muss man annehmen, dass die dunkle Materie früher deutlich häufiger vorkam als die dunkle Energie, die es zu -beginn des Universums vermutlich noch gar nicht gegeben hat.


Ja und? Ändert ja nichts daran das es schneller expandiert.


Threshold schrieb:


> Die Ausdehnung ist endlich und bleibt endlich, auch wenn die Maßstäbe sehr groß sind.


Wenn das Universum sich immer schneller ausdehnt, muß man annehmen, das keine andere Kraft entgegenwirkt.
Demnach muß es sich ungebremst immer weiter ausdehnen. Ergo kann die Ausdehnung nicht endlich bleiben.


----------



## Threshold (27. Oktober 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja und? Ändert ja nichts daran das es schneller expandiert.


Die Frage ist ja wieso? Woher kommt die dunkle Energie?
Es gibt Bereiche im Universum von 500 Millionen Lichtjahre Ausdehnung. da ist absolut nichts. Gar nichts.



> wenn das Universum sich immer schneller ausdehnt, muß man annehmen, das keine andere Kraft entgegenwirkt. Demnach muß es sich ungebremst immer weiter ausdehnen. Ergo kann die Ausdehnung nicht endlich bleiben.



Die Zeit läuft doch immer mit. ergo wird es niemals unendlich. Geht doch überhaupt nicht.


----------



## chill_eule (27. Oktober 2020)

Du hast da einen Denkfehler. 
Selbst wenn sich das Universum bis in alle Ewigkeit immer weiter ausdehnt, hat es dennoch quasi einen Rand, somit eine _endliche_ Ausdehnung.


----------



## RyzA (27. Oktober 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Frage ist ja wieso? Woher kommt die dunkle Energie?


Die Frage wird man wohl nicht so schnell beantworten können.


Threshold schrieb:


> Die Zeit läuft doch immer mit. ergo wird es niemals unendlich. Geht doch überhaupt nicht.


Die Zeit kann ja laufen... aber sie wird nie stehen bleiben... wie eine Zahl mit Nachkommastellen welche immer weiter laufen.


chill_eule schrieb:


> Du hast da einen Denkfehler.
> Selbst wenn sich das Universum bis in alle Ewigkeit immer weiter ausdehnt, hat es dennoch quasi einen Rand, somit eine _endliche_ Ausdehnung.


Ja das mag einen Rand haben aber die Ausdehnung des Raumes wird bis in das Unendliche laufen.
Also was da drin, dazwischen ist. Und die Ränder verschieben sich immer weiter.

Nur könnte man noch weiter fragen was ist ausserhalb dieses Raumes oder Ränder?
Wo drin dehnt sich das Universum aus?
Wenn es ein Multiversum oder Hyperraum gibt, muss dieses dann auch unendlich groß sein.
Weil etwas Unendliches kann sich nicht in etwas Endlichen ausdehnen.


----------



## chill_eule (27. Oktober 2020)

Bitte Titel ändern in "Der Philosophie Thread"


----------



## RyzA (27. Oktober 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Bitte Titel ändern in "Der Philosophie Thread"


Nö. Hat ja mit Naturwissenschaften auch zu tun. 

*Edit: *Der Thread sollte ganz am Anfang auch ein Philosophie-Thread sein. Aber er hatte sich Richtung Naturwissenschaften entwickelt. Weil wir uns hauptsächlich über Astronomie - und Kosmologiethemen unterhalten haben.


----------



## Olstyle (27. Oktober 2020)

Aus persönlicher Beobachtung haben die meisten Physiker die sich wirklich tief mit solchen Themen beschäftigen relativ schnell Philosophie und/oder Theologie als Nebenfach belegt. Warum bloß?


----------



## RyzA (28. Oktober 2020)

Prof. Harald Lesch hat auch Physik und Philosophie studiert.


----------



## chill_eule (28. Oktober 2020)

Und genau der sagt auch immer, dass die Naturwissenschaften bzw. die Physik keine Aussagen treffen kann über "außerhalb" des Universums, oder was "davor" war 
Alles nur schöne (oder schnöde?) Theorie.


----------



## RyzA (28. Oktober 2020)

Dennoch beschäftigen sich Stringtheorien damit. 

Aber du hast schon Recht es sind nur Theorien die man wahrscheinlich nie experimentell überprüfen kann.
Vielleicht sind es auch nur "mathematische Sackgassen"... ich weiß es nicht.

Dennoch denke ich das unser Universum sich unendlich lange ausdehnt und unendlich groß wird.
Beweisen wird man das nicht können, weil es uns dann wahrscheinlich lange nicht mehr gibt.
Aber die Beobachtung das der Raum sich immer schneller ausdehnt spricht dafür.


----------



## Olstyle (28. Oktober 2020)

Interessant finde ich dabei immer das Beispiel dass die Lorentzsche Erklärung mit Äther mathematisch identisch zur speziellen Relativitätstheorie ohne Äther ist




__





						Lorentzsche Äthertheorie – Wikipedia
					






					de.m.wikipedia.org
				



Durch Anwendung der Regeln kann man also keine von beiden als korrekter als die Andere bestätigen.


----------



## chill_eule (28. Oktober 2020)

Wenn ich mal ne Woche Urlaub hab, les ich mir das durch  

War der "Äther" nicht eigentlich schon ad acta gelegt?

Mathematische Lösungen sind ja oft fernab der Realität, siehe z.B. Tachyonen sind ja auch nur eine mögliche Lösung, die aber nicht realisiert ist. Zumindest nach aktuellem Wissensstand.


Wie sagt Lesch auch immer so schön, es geht eher darum heraus zu finden, welche Theorie weniger falsch ist


----------



## Olstyle (28. Oktober 2020)

Der Äther ist weniger elegant, mit genug Nebenbedingungen kann man ihn aber am Leben erhalten.
Das Neue bei Einstein war festzustellen dass es auch ohne geht und die Logik dadurch sogar simpler wird. Ohne dass er aber beweisen konnte dass es ihn wirklich wirklich wirklich nicht gibt.


----------



## Threshold (28. Oktober 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja das mag einen Rand haben aber die Ausdehnung des Raumes wird bis in das Unendliche laufen.
> Also was da drin, dazwischen ist. Und die Ränder verschieben sich immer weiter.


Unendlich geht nicht.


RyzA schrieb:


> Nur könnte man noch weiter fragen was ist ausserhalb dieses Raumes oder Ränder?
> Wo drin dehnt sich das Universum aus?
> Wenn es ein Multiversum oder Hyperraum gibt, muss dieses dann auch unendlich groß sein.
> Weil etwas Unendliches kann sich nicht in etwas Endlichen ausdehnen.


Es gibt nichts außerhalb. Das Universum ist, wie der Begriff schon sagt, das einzige, was da ist. 
Es gibt nichts, was da sonst ist.
Du musst weniger Stargate gucken. 


RyzA schrieb:


> Stringtheorien


Die Stringtheorie beschäftigt sich mit der Quantisierung der Gravitation.


----------



## RyzA (28. Oktober 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Unendlich geht nicht.


Wetten doch?  


Threshold schrieb:


> Es gibt nichts außerhalb. Das Universum ist, wie der Begriff schon sagt, das einzige, was da ist.
> Es gibt nichts, was da sonst ist.
> Du musst weniger Stargate gucken.
> 
> Die Stringtheorie beschäftigt sich mit der Quantisierung der Gravitation.





> Die *Branenkosmologie* ist eine häufig (aber nicht nur) im Zusammenhang mit der Stringtheorie diskutierte Theorie, die davon ausgeht, dass neben den vier in der Kosmologie üblichen Raumzeitdimensionen noch eine oder mehrere zusätzliche Dimensionen (_Extradimensionen_) existieren. Die vierdimensionale Raumzeit ist somit eine Hyperebene, die sogenannte *Bran* (von Membran), die in eine höherdimensionale Raumzeit, den sogenannten _Bulk_, eingebettet ist.


Quelle: Branenkosmologie

Oder darüber was gehört.


----------



## RtZk (28. Oktober 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Der Radius wird auf 45 Milliarden Lichtjahre geschätzt.



Falsch. Der Radius des *beobachtbaren *Universums wird auf ~45 Milliarden Lichtjahre geschätzt.
Das Licht welches Milliarde Jahre alte Galaxien heute ausstrahlen kann uns nicht mehr erreichen da die Ausdehnungsgeschwindigkeit größer als die Lichtgeschwindigkeit ist, dementsprechend dehnt sich der Raum in welchem das Licht unterwegs ist schneller aus als sich das Licht bewegt, daher kann es uns niemals erreichen.
Als Beispiel: Die heute am weitesten entfernten Objekt in unserem beobachtbaren Universum waren zum Zeitpunkt der Aussendung des Lichts 40 Millionen Lichtjahre entfernt, heute sind sie 46,6 Milliarden Lichtjahre entfernt.
Ist vielleicht nicht 100% korrekt erklärt, aber sollte zumindest ungefähr stimmen.




Threshold schrieb:


> Unendlich geht nicht.



Das ist falsch, diese Frage lässt sich nicht mit Sicherheit beantworten.








						Ist das Universum unendlich groß?
					

In meiner Serie über grundlegende Fragen zur Astronomie habe ich letzte Woche erklärt, wie groß das sichtbare Universum ist. Aber das was wir sehen, ist nicht das gesamte Universum. Und eine häufige Frage, die mir in diesem Zusammenhang immer wieder gestellt wird, lautet: Ist das Universum...




					scienceblogs.de
				






Threshold schrieb:


> Es gibt nichts außerhalb. Das Universum ist, wie der Begriff schon sagt, das einzige, was da ist.
> Es gibt nichts, was da sonst ist.
> Du musst weniger Stargate gucken.
> 
> Die Stringtheorie beschäftigt sich mit der Quantisierung der Gravitation.



Du weißt auch was Atom übersetzt heißt? Hat auch nicht so recht gestimmt oder?
Fakt ist nur eines, wir werden es höchstwahrscheinlich niemals feststellen können.


----------



## RyzA (28. Oktober 2020)

RtZk schrieb:


> Falsch. Der Radius des *beobachtbaren *Universums wird auf ~45 Milliarden Lichtjahre geschätzt.
> Das Licht welches Milliarde Jahre alte Galaxien heute ausstrahlen kann uns nicht mehr erreichen da die Ausdehnungsgeschwindigkeit größer als die Lichtgeschwindigkeit ist, dementsprechend dehnt sich der Raum in welchem das Licht unterwegs ist schneller aus als sich das Licht bewegt, daher kann es uns niemals erreichen.
> Als Beispiel: Die heute am weitesten entfernten Objekt in unserem beobachtbaren Universum waren zum Zeitpunkt der Aussendung des Lichts 40 Millionen Lichtjahre entfernt, heute sind sie 46,6 Milliarden Lichtjahre entfernt.
> Ist vielleicht nicht 100% korrekt erklärt, aber sollte zumindest ungefähr stimmen.


Ja ok damit hast du Recht.


----------



## chill_eule (28. Oktober 2020)

Mathematisch brauchen manche Stringtheorien auch 27 Dimensionen...
Sind halt alles nur Zahlenspielereien


----------



## Threshold (28. Oktober 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Quelle: Branenkosmologie
> 
> Oder darüber was gehört.


Hab ich doch geschrieben. Die Stringtheorie versucht die Gravitation mit der Quantenphysik zu verbinden.
Dafür braucht es mehr Dimensionen als wir heute kennen.
Das hat aber nichts mit anderen Universen zu tun.


RtZk schrieb:


> Du weißt auch was Atom übersetzt heißt? Hat auch nicht so recht gestimmt oder?
> Fakt ist nur eines, wir werden es höchstwahrscheinlich niemals feststellen können.


Darum geht es. Wir können nicht empirisch feststellen, was außerhalb des Universums ist, weil unsere Physik dort nicht hinkommt. Daher ist es mythisch darüber zu reden. Ebenso bringt es nichts zu fragen, was vor dem Urknall war, denn vor dem Urknall ist außerhalb der empirischen Wissenschaft.


----------



## RyzA (28. Oktober 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hab ich doch geschrieben. Die Stringtheorie versucht die Gravitation mit der Quantenphysik zu verbinden.
> Dafür braucht es mehr Dimensionen als wir heute kennen.
> Das hat aber nichts mit anderen Universen zu tun.


Ich glaube du hast meinen zitierten Text nicht richtig gelesen.  


Threshold schrieb:


> Darum geht es. Wir können nicht empirisch feststellen, was außerhalb des Universums ist, weil unsere Physik dort nicht hinkommt. Daher ist es mythisch darüber zu reden. Ebenso bringt es nichts zu fragen, was vor dem Urknall war, denn vor dem Urknall ist außerhalb der empirischen Wissenschaft.


Dennoch beschäftigen sich Wissenschaftler in Form von Stringtheorien damit.


----------



## chill_eule (28. Oktober 2020)

Diese Menschen sind dann aber eher _Philosophen_.

*Natur*wissenschaft befasst sich mit dem Wissen über die Natur, welche nun mal _innerhalb_ unseres Universums stattfindet.
Alles darüber hinaus ist entweder Science Fiction, Philosophie oder gar Theologie.


----------



## Threshold (28. Oktober 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dennoch beschäftigen sich Wissenschaftler in Form von Stringtheorien damit.


Nochmal. Die Stringtheorie beschäftigt sich mit der Vereinigung von Relativitätstheorie und Quantentheorie. Mehr nicht. Mathematisch klappt das auch sehr gut. Man braucht halt 11 Dimensionen dafür.
Das hat aber nichts mit Multiversen oder sonst was zu tun.


----------



## RyzA (28. Oktober 2020)

@Threshold: Es gibt nicht nur die eine Stringtheorie sondern viele.
Und die "Brane" Theorie, welche ich zitiert hatte, beschäftigt sich sehr wohl mit höheren Räumen.
Aber das hast du schon zweimal ignoriert.


----------



## Threshold (28. Oktober 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> @Threshold: Es gibt nicht nur die eine Stringtheorie sondern viele.
> Und die "Brane" Theorie, welche ich zitiert hatte, beschäftigt sich sehr wohl mit höheren Räumen.
> Aber das hast du schon zweimal ignoriert.


Ich hab das Gefühl, dass du das, was du verlinkt hast, nicht verstanden hast. 
Es geht darum. dass es mehr Dimensionen gibt. Mehr als die drei Raumdimensionen und die eine Zeitdimension.
Exakt darum geht es auch bei der Stringtheorie, denn man braucht die Dimensionen um die Quantengravitation erklären zu können.
Das geht mathematisch auch gut aber empirisch belegen kann man das nicht, da man damit keine Beobachtungen oder Experimente machen kann.
Was aber hat das jetzt mit anderen Universen oder außerhalb unseres Universums zu tun?


----------



## Adi1 (28. Oktober 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nochmal. Die Stringtheorie beschäftigt sich mit der Vereinigung von Relativitätstheorie und Quantentheorie. Mehr nicht. Mathematisch klappt das auch sehr gut. Man braucht halt 11 Dimensionen dafür.
> Das hat aber nichts mit Multiversen oder sonst was zu tun.


Ist halt alles reine Theorie,
verwenden wir doch erstmal unseren Elan,
um unseren Planeten zu retten.


----------



## RyzA (28. Oktober 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hab das Gefühl, dass du das, was du verlinkt hast, nicht verstanden hast.
> Es geht darum. dass es mehr Dimensionen gibt. Mehr als die drei Raumdimensionen und die eine Zeitdimension.
> Exakt darum geht es auch bei der Stringtheorie, denn man braucht die Dimensionen um die Quantengravitation erklären zu können.
> Das geht mathematisch auch gut aber empirisch belegen kann man das nicht, da man damit keine Beobachtungen oder Experimente machen kann.
> Was aber hat das jetzt mit anderen Universen oder außerhalb unseres Universums zu tun?


Einmal noch für dich


> Die *Branenkosmologie* ist eine häufig (aber nicht nur) im Zusammenhang mit der Stringtheorie diskutierte Theorie, die davon ausgeht, dass neben den vier in der Kosmologie üblichen Raumzeitdimensionen noch eine oder mehrere zusätzliche Dimensionen (_Extradimensionen_) existieren. *Die vierdimensionale Raumzeit ist somit eine Hyperebene, die sogenannte Bran (von Membran), die in eine höherdimensionale Raumzeit, den sogenannten Bulk, eingebettet ist.*


Ich habe davon auch Veranschaulichungen im Fernsehen gesehen. In der erweiteren Form sind im Bulk mehrere Branes eingelagert und jedes Brane entspricht ein Universum.

Natürlich lässt sich das nicht empirisch belegen. Aber darum ging es ja nicht.

Dennoch glaube ich das unser Universum sich ins Unendliche ausdehnt. Und da bleibe ich solange bei bis mich jemand (schlüssig) vom Gegenteil überzeugen kann.


----------



## Threshold (28. Oktober 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Ist halt alles reine Theorie,


Das ist ja nicht mal eine Theorie. Eine Theorie ist wissenschaftlich belegt und lässt sich empirisch überprüfen.
Die Stringtheorie ist der feuchte Traum eines theoretischen Physikers. 


RyzA schrieb:


> Ich habe davon auch Veranschaulichungen im Fernsehen gesehen. In der erweiteren Form sind im Bulk mehrere Branes eingelagert und jedes Brane entspricht ein Universum.


Das ist in meinen Augen schlicht Unsinn.


----------



## RyzA (28. Oktober 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist in meinen Augen schlicht Unsinn.


Aber das Gegenteil kannst du auch nicht beweisen.


----------



## Threshold (28. Oktober 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber das Gegenteil kannst du auch nicht beweisen.


Muss ich auch nicht. 
Ich warte lieber auf die rosa Elefanten aufn Mars.


----------



## chill_eule (28. Oktober 2020)

Ach, soo ein alter Hut...









						Weltenbaum Kosmologie
					

Das Modell des Weltenbaums wurde zur 3. Edition von Dungeons & Dragons zu den Vergessenen Reichen vorgestellt und zeigte sich weniger konstant wie es das Modell des Großen Rades, welches während der Ersten und Zweiten Edition benutzt wurde, aufzeigte. Im Vergessene Reiche Kampagnenset der 3...




					forgotten-realms.fandom.com


----------



## RyzA (28. Oktober 2020)

Der Fantasie sind keine Grenzen gesetzt.  
Aber im Großen und Ganzen halte ich empirische Wissenschaft schon für richtig.


----------



## Threshold (28. Oktober 2020)

Wobei ich das mit den multiplen Universen super finde.
Als bei einer Enterprise Folge diverse Enterprise auftauchen und jeder der Datas eine Idee hatte. Herrlich.


----------



## chill_eule (28. Oktober 2020)

Äh, ich auch, genau deswegen finde ich deine angeführten _Theorien_ auch eher fragwürdig 


Threshold schrieb:


> Als bei einer Enterprise Folge diverse Enterprise auftauchen


Mehrere _Enterprise_s gab es doch aber in mehr als einer Folge, oder nicht? 
Aber ja, schon geil die Vorstellung davon.
Jetzt noch verschiedene Zeitlinien, die sich kreuzen, und ab gehts


----------



## Threshold (28. Oktober 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Mehrere _Enterprise_s gab es doch aber in mehr als einer Folge, oder nicht?


eine meiner Lieblingsfolgen. 








						Parallelen
					

Lieutenant Worf leidet an Schwindelanfällen. Er bemerkt zunächst als Einziger, dass sich danach Kleinigkeiten verändert haben. Die zunehmenden Veränderungen lassen nur den Schluss zu, dass er von einem Paralleluniversum zum Nächsten springt. Persönliches ComputerlogbuchSternzeit 47391,2Ich...




					memory-alpha.fandom.com


----------



## chill_eule (28. Oktober 2020)

Bevor das hier abdriftet, machen wir doch nen Trekkie-Thread auf um darin zu fachsimpeln


----------



## RyzA (28. Oktober 2020)

Topic:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OJG56Rnbsyk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hier wird das Problem "Weltraumschrott" analysiert. Auch sehr interessant.


----------



## RtZk (28. Oktober 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Darum geht es. Wir können nicht empirisch feststellen, was außerhalb des Universums ist, weil unsere Physik dort nicht hinkommt. Daher ist es mythisch darüber zu reden. Ebenso bringt es nichts zu fragen, was vor dem Urknall war, denn vor dem Urknall ist außerhalb der empirischen Wissenschaft.



Da hast du recht, aber ich finde es trotzdem interessant darüber zu diskutieren und nachzudenken.
Ich bin der Überzeugung, dass eine Entstehung aus dem Nichts nicht möglich ist, sondern, dass es mehr gibt, meiner Meinung nach ergibt die Möglichkeit eines Multiversums durchaus "Sinn".
Das zu widerlegen ist ja nun mal auch unmöglich, da die Naturgesetze erst kurz nach dem Urknall entstanden, es zu belegen aber natürlich ja auch^^.



RyzA schrieb:


> Topic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich will mich hier jetzt nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen, aber das wirkt für mich etwas unseriös.
Man zählt hier stumpf Zahlen auf ohne sie in Relation zu setzen. Der Punkt ist eben, dass diese winzigen Teilchen auf eine enorme Fläche verteilt sind und diese Teilchen alle ähnliche Geschwindigkeiten haben müssten, sowie auch alle in der selben Richtung die Erde umkreisen (korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege), daher ist der Impuls der Weltraumteilchen, wenn sie ein anderes Objekt berühren nicht sonderlich groß, da die Masse winzig und die Geschwindigkeitsdifferenz niedrig ist.
Das ist ja das Gleiche, wie wenn ich auf der Autobahn einen Auffahrunfall baue und einer mit 100 km/h und der andere mit 101 km/h unterwegs ist, hat bis auf unschöne Beulen auch normalerweise keine schwerwiegenden Folgen.


----------



## Threshold (29. Oktober 2020)

RtZk schrieb:


> Da hast du recht, aber ich finde es trotzdem interessant darüber zu diskutieren und nachzudenken.


Natürlich kann man darüber diskutieren.
Bringt ja letztendlich auch Spaß.
Genauso wie man Überlichtgeschwindigkeit diskutieren kann.
Die Raumzeit hat sich ja mit Überlichtgeschwindigkeit ausgebreitet.
Aber kann man Informationen auch mit Überlichtgeschwindigkeit übertragen?
Bisher hat man nichts beobachtet oder gemessen, aber vielleicht liegt das auch nur daran, dass unsere Instrumente noch nicht genau genug sind.


----------



## RyzA (29. Oktober 2020)

RtZk schrieb:


> Der Punkt ist eben, dass diese winzigen Teilchen auf eine enorme Fläche verteilt sind und diese Teilchen alle ähnliche Geschwindigkeiten haben müssten, sowie auch alle in der selben Richtung die Erde umkreisen (korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege), daher ist der Impuls der Weltraumteilchen, wenn sie ein anderes Objekt berühren nicht sonderlich groß, da die Masse winzig und die Geschwindigkeitsdifferenz niedrig ist.
> Das ist ja das Gleiche, wie wenn ich auf der Autobahn einen Auffahrunfall baue und einer mit 100 km/h und der andere mit 101 km/h unterwegs ist, hat bis auf unschöne Beulen auch normalerweise keine schwerwiegenden Folgen.


Soviel ich weiß haben die so hohe Geschwindigkeiten das sie an Satelliten oder der ISS Schäden verursachen können.


----------



## RtZk (29. Oktober 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Soviel ich weiß haben die so hohe Geschwindigkeiten das sie an Satelliten oder der ISS Schäden verursachen können.



Dürfte aber keine Rolle spielen, da die ISS und die Satelliten in der gleichen Richtung wie der Weltraumschrott die Erde umrunden und auch mit fast der gleichen Geschwindigkeit. Das Einzige was relevant ist, ist die Geschwindigkeitsdifferenz (und die dürfte nicht hoch sein) und die Masse.


----------



## RyzA (29. Oktober 2020)

Bei Wikipedia steht dazu



> Die Relativgeschwindigkeit zwischen Weltraummüll und einem erdnahen Satelliten mit hoher Inklination der Bahn beträgt größenordnungsmäßig zehn Kilometer pro Sekunde. Aufgrund der hohen Geschwindigkeit besitzt ein Teilchen mit 1 g Masse eine Energie von 50 kJ, was der Sprengkraft von etwa 12 g TNT entspricht, sodass sowohl das Teilchen als auch das unmittelbar getroffene Material explodieren.
> 
> Die bemannten Module der Internationalen Raumstation (ISS) sind mit doppelwandigen Meteoroidenschutzschilden (Whipple-Schild) ausgestattet und können aufgrund der durch den Einschlag in die erste Wand erzeugten Streuwirkung Einschlägen von Weltraummüll von mehreren Zentimeter Durchmesser widerstehen.
> 
> Bereits jetzt ist auf einigen Umlaufbahnen die durch Einschläge von Weltraummüll hervorgerufene Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit operationeller Satelliten nicht mehr vernachlässigbar. Selbst Einschläge kleinerer Partikel bis in den Submillimeterbereich können empfindliche Nutzlasten beschädigen oder Raumanzüge perforieren.


Quelle: Weltraummüll

Wenn das alles so unbedenklich wäre wie du meinst, würden sich wohl kaum Wissenschafter und Ingeneure darüber Sorgen machen.


----------



## Threshold (29. Oktober 2020)

die kosmische Strahlung ist für die ISS gefährlicher.


----------



## RyzA (29. Oktober 2020)

Das mag sein. Aber relativieren macht den Weltraumschrott nicht weniger gefährlich.
Man kann nicht weiter einfach nur Müll ins All befördern. Irgendwann hat das Konsequenzen.
Und man kann auch nicht jeden Müll ausweichen.


----------



## chill_eule (29. Oktober 2020)

Eigentlich nicht wirklich, dank der "Magnetosphäre"

Das Erdmagnetfeld hält viel mehr "Zeuch" ab, als man denkt.
Selbst wenn der "Erddynamo" zusammenbricht, z.B. bei einer Umpolung, wird die Athmosphäre selbst, dank Ionisation, den Großteil der kosmischen Strahlung oder Sonnenwind abhalten.

PS: Das galt @Threshold 

PPS: Was ist aus der Idee geworden, radioaktiven Abfall ins All oder Richtung Sonne zu befördern?
Auch im Weltall ist Mülltrennung "en vogue"


----------



## Threshold (29. Oktober 2020)

Niemand sagt, dass man das ignorieren soll. Das Problem ist, dass du den nicht einsammeln kannst.
Man könnte höchstens massive Platten verbauen, die das aushalten. Das kostet aber viel Geld und wer soll die anbringen?


chill_eule schrieb:


> Eigentlich nicht wirklich, dank der "Magnetosphäre"


Seit wann ist die ISS innerhalb der Atmosphäre?


----------



## chill_eule (29. Oktober 2020)

Die Magnetosphäre ist um einiges größer als die Atmosphäre. 
10-100 Erdradien, die "Atmosphäre" endet bei rund 100Km...
Die ISS hat eine Umlaufbahn bei ~400Km
Magnetosphäre beginnt bei ca. 6000 Km


----------



## RyzA (29. Oktober 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das kostet aber viel Geld und wer soll die anbringen?


Stichwort: Nachhaltigkeit.


----------



## Threshold (29. Oktober 2020)

Ich bin für einen großen staubsauger.


----------



## chill_eule (29. Oktober 2020)

Nur noch ein _wenig_ Geduld:









						Bussard collector
					

The Bussard collector, also known as a Bussard ramscoop or simply ramscoop, was a device usually attached to the forward end of a warp nacelle. The Tosk variation of the Bussard collector was known as the arva node. The collector, along with the Bussard collection coil, was called a Bussard...




					memory-alpha.fandom.com


----------



## Olstyle (30. Oktober 2020)

Wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe werden mittlerweile nur noch kommerzielle Satelliten genehmigt die genug Treibstoff/ein sonstiges Konzept mitliefern dass man sie bei Ausserbetriebnahme kontrolliert zurückholen/verglühen lassen kann.


----------



## Threshold (31. Oktober 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe werden mittlerweile nur noch kommerzielle Satelliten genehmigt die genug Treibstoff/ein sonstiges Konzept mitliefern dass man sie bei Ausserbetriebnahme kontrolliert zurückholen/verglühen lassen kann.


Ob sich die Chinesen auch daran halten?








						Fengyun-1C – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## chill_eule (31. Oktober 2020)

Hey dank deren Zielübungen mit ihrem eigenen Satelitten sind wir doch besser gerüstet gegen eine Invasion von da draußen


----------



## Adi1 (31. Oktober 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Hey dank deren Zielübungen mit ihrem eigenen Satelitten sind wir doch besser gerüstet gegen eine Invasion von da draußen


Falls uns einer hier entdecken sollte,
ist Ruhe im Karton,
und zwar endgültig.


----------



## RtZk (31. Oktober 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> PPS: Was ist aus der Idee geworden, radioaktiven Abfall ins All oder Richtung Sonne zu befördern?



Zu hohes Risiko, dass der Start einer Rakete fehlschlägt.
Ist an sich aber eine sehr gute Idee, wenn die Unfallquote von Raketen nur niedriger wäre würde man es wohl auch tun.


----------



## Threshold (31. Oktober 2020)

RtZk schrieb:


> Zu hohes Risiko, dass der Start einer Rakete fehlschlägt.
> Ist an sich aber eine sehr gute Idee, wenn die Unfallquote von Raketen nur niedriger wäre würde man es wohl auch tun.


Abgesehen davon ist es schlicht viel zu teuer.


----------



## Mahoy (2. November 2020)

Einmal davon abgesehen, dass es ganz gut ist, dass es keine einfache Lösung für die Entsorgung radioaktiver Abfälle gibt. Es wird zwar trotzdem immer wieder gerne erfolgreich verdrängt, aber das ist nun einmal ein Haupthaken bei der ach so "sauberen" Kernenergie.

Einmal ganz davon abgesehen, dass die Brennstoffe nicht nachwachsen und das, was heute pauschal als Abfall gehandhabt wird, in der Zukunft womöglich sinnvoll zweitverwertet werden kann. Bereits heute wäre Einiges machbar, bestünde der politische Wille.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. November 2020)

Was der Meinungsbeitrag (?so liest es sich?) auf Quarks wohl absichtlich verschweigt, sind die enormen Sicherheitsrisiken und die enormen Betriebskosten von schnellen Brütern, die heute noch genauso gültig sind, wie bei den Protesten gegen Kalkar....


----------



## Threshold (3. November 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Einmal ganz davon abgesehen, dass die Brennstoffe nicht nachwachsen und das, was heute pauschal als Abfall gehandhabt wird, in der Zukunft womöglich sinnvoll zweitverwertet werden kann. Bereits heute wäre Einiges machbar, bestünde der politische Wille.


Na ja, Das sind dann die Kernreaktoren der vierten Generation oder so.
Die gibt es aber aktuell nur als Skizze.
Und ich bezweifle stark, dass sich daran was ändern wird.
Letztendlich kann man das Zeugs nur tief verbuddeln und hoffen, dass die Plattentektonik da nicht zwischen funkt.


----------



## chill_eule (3. November 2020)

Oder so richtig tief buddeln und dann die Konvektion im Erdinnern den Rest erledigen lassen


----------



## RyzA (3. November 2020)

> Obwohl seit Jahrzehnten technische Verfahren zur Konditionierung und Endlagerung erprobt werden, ist die Entsorgung für hochradioaktive Abfälle ungelöst. Insbesondere mittel- und hochradioaktive Abfälle stellen große Herausforderungen an die Entsorgung. *Aufgrund der langen Halbwertszeiten vieler radioaktiver Substanzen fordert die deutsche Gesetzgebung eine sichere Lagerung über 1 Million Jahre.* Die Halbwertzeit von Plutonium-239 beträgt 24.000 Jahre.


Quelle: Radioaktiver Abfall

1 Million Jahre. Eigentlich ist das ein Teufelszeug. Zum Mond schiessen wäre nicht verkehrt.
Aber ist wohl leider nicht realisierbar.
Oder in die Sonne schiessen. Wobei, nicht das es dort zu unvorhersehbaren Schwankungen kommt.


----------



## Threshold (3. November 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Oder in die Sonne schiessen.


Das ist gar nicht so einfach. Man stelle sich vor, die Berechnungen stimmen nicht ganz, dann prallt das Teil von der Sonne ab und fliegt wieder zurück.


----------



## RyzA (3. November 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist gar nicht so einfach. Man stelle sich vor, die Berechnungen stimmen nicht ganz, dann prallt das Teil von der Sonne ab und fliegt wieder zurück.


Meinst du durch den Strahlungsdruck und Sonnenwinde?


----------



## Threshold (3. November 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Meinst du durch den Strahlungsdruck und Sonnenwinde?


Nö, abprallen ist schon richtig. Die Sonnensonde, die gerade aufn Weg zur Sonne ist, muss einen komplizierten Anflug machen, damit sie nicht abprallt und nach draußen abgelenkt wird.


----------



## psalm64 (3. November 2020)

RtZk schrieb:


> Zu hohes Risiko, dass der Start einer Rakete fehlschlägt.
> Ist an sich aber eine sehr gute Idee, wenn die Unfallquote von Raketen nur niedriger wäre würde man es wohl auch tun.


Wir brauchen dringend mal einen (sicheren) Weltraumaufzug. Das würde auch diese riesen CO2 Produktion bei jedem Raketenstart beseitigen...
Irgendwie erinnert mich das auch gerade an Star Trek Voyager, wo sie Ärger mit einem Volk haben, das seinen Giftmüll im All entsorgt.


----------



## Threshold (3. November 2020)

Weltraumaufzug ist super.
Das Problem ist, dass die Seile so schwer werden, dass sie unter ihrem eigenen Gewicht zusammenbrechen.


----------



## RyzA (3. November 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nö, abprallen ist schon richtig. Die Sonnensonde, die gerade aufn Weg zur Sonne ist, muss einen komplizierten Anflug machen, damit sie nicht abprallt und nach draußen abgelenkt wird.


Hmm, normalerweise könnte man annehmen, durch die hohe Gravitation wird als angezogen.


----------



## chill_eule (3. November 2020)

Aufzug raus aus der Athmossphäre, bzw. raus aus dem Schwerkraftfeld der Erde ist eigentlich alternativlos, nur eben auch eigentlich unmöglich umzusetzen mit heutiger Technik.
Aber es wird ja viel geforscht, z.B. an künstlicher Spinnenseide, welche extrem leicht und reißfest ist.
Mal abwarten, vlt. erleben das unsere Enkel/Urenkel mal 

PS: @RyzA: Ja das ist durchaus möglich, wenn auch nicht so leicht nach zu vollziehen. Je nach Winkel und Geschwindigkeit kann ein Objekt tatsächlich von einer Gasatmosphäre abprallen. Im Prinzip so, wie ein flacher Stein, den man aufs Wasser "ditscht"


----------



## Threshold (3. November 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Hmm, normalerweise könnte man annehmen, durch die hohe Gravitation wird als angezogen.


Auch die Astronauten mussten beim Rückflug aufpassen, dass sie nicht von der Erde abprallen.
Kann schnell passieren, wenn die Berechnungen nicht passen.
Gravitation ist aber auch ein Teufelszeug. 
Frag Flacherdler, die wissen das.


----------



## chill_eule (3. November 2020)

Passend dazu eines der besten Zitate aller Zeiten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (3. November 2020)

Warum einen Aufzug bauen wenn man die Treppe nehmen kann?  




__





						Stairs
					





					what-if.xkcd.com


----------



## chill_eule (3. November 2020)

Wenn die Amerikaner das bauen, dann wird es auf jeden Fall ne Rolltreppe, man will sich ja nicht zu viel bewegen


----------



## Threshold (3. November 2020)

Amerikaner benutzen keine Rolltreppen, sie haben einen Pickup Truck.


----------



## chill_eule (3. November 2020)

Würde mich ernsthaft nicht wundern, wenn es da schon "drive-in" shopping-malls gibt


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. November 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Oder so richtig tief buddeln und dann die Konvektion im Erdinnern den Rest erledigen lassen



Das wäre sicherheitstechnisch das einzig sinnvolle: Das Zeug im Erdmantel aufschmelzen, damit es sich wieder fein verteilt. Unsere Probleme reduzieren schließlich nicht aus der Radioaktivität, die müsste bei abgebrannten Stäben im Schnitt sogar leicht geringer als beim Ausgangsmaterial sein weil wir ja gerade die aktiveren Isotope verbrauchen und das neuenstehende z.T. ziemlich lange Halbwertszeiten = geringe Aktivität hat. Das Problem ist, dass irgend ein Depp den radioaktiven Schrott aus mehreren Kubikilometern Tiefengestein in einem Brennstab an der Oberfläche komprimiert hat. Und das 10000de Male. Macht man das rückgängig, und die Technik haben wir, ist man das Problem los.
Aber das würde ja GELD KOSTEN. Und wenn wir eins gelernt haben, dann dass Stromkonzerne und keinen Umständen, nie dazu gezwungen werden dürfen, auch nur einen Cent weniger Gewinn zu machen.




psalm64 schrieb:


> Wir brauchen dringend mal einen (sicheren) Weltraumaufzug. Das würde auch diese riesen CO2 Produktion bei jedem Raketenstart beseitigen...
> Irgendwie erinnert mich das auch gerade an Star Trek Voyager, wo sie Ärger mit einem Volk haben, das seinen Giftmüll im All entsorgt.



Weltraumaufzüge werden energetisch überschätzt. Bei unserer derzeitigen Nutzung des Weltalls wäre so ein Ding vermutlich auf lange Sicht eine energetische Verschwendung. Schließlich verbraucht der Bau, selbst wenn er irgendwann praktikabel werden sollte, unmengen Energie und erfordert den Transport enormer Mengen Material in einen geostationären Orbit.  Ich meine, hat sich das mal einer veranschaulicht? Die meisten Konzepte sehen ein 150-Mm-Seil mit einem Durchmesser von mehreren Metern vor, was auch unabdingbar ist, wenn man überlegt welche globale Zerstörung ein reißendes Seil anrichten würde und dass das Ding auch schwerste Unwetter überstehen muss, ohne auch nur in Schwingungen zu geraten. Sagen wir mal der Einfachheit halber der Querschnitt beträgt 30 m² für einen soliden Lift, dann haben wir 4,5 Milliarden Kubikmeter Volumen. Aus Graphen gefertigt wären das über 10 Milliarden Tonnen, die von einem geostationären Orbit gleichmäßig nach unten und oben ausgerollt werden müssten.

Ich glaube im Moment schaffen wir nicht einmal 100 Tonnen pro Jahr auf diese Höhe. Dazu kommen noch die paar Starts zur IS, für die ganzen Kommunikations- und Forschungssatelliten auf niedrigeren Umlaufbahnen wäre ein Weltraumlift dagegen ungeeignet, da die nötige horizontale Beschleunigung weiterhin von Raketen geleistet werden müsste und man maximal einen Teil der ersten Stufe einsparen würde. Der Bau eines Weltraumliftes würde also mehr Energie verschlingen, als mehrere Jahrmillionen Weltraumnutzung auf unserem bisherigen Niveau.


----------



## psalm64 (4. November 2020)

Dann müssen wir wohl warten, bis wir das Material dafür im Weltraum herstellen können. Wobei natürlich die Frage ist, ob wir in dem Moment nicht eh schon soweit sind, das die Starts aus der Atmosphäre schon entsprechend umweltfreundlich sind.


----------



## Threshold (4. November 2020)

Es spielt keine Rolle, du musst das Gravitationspotenzial der Erde überwinden. Dazu musst du Energie aufwenden und zwar immer die gleiche Energie pro kg.
Das einzige, was daran was ändern könnte wäre Anti Gravitation.
Aber solange wir nicht wissen, wie Gravitation genau funktioniert. können wir Gravitation nicht manipulieren.


----------



## RyzA (4. November 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das einzige, was daran was ändern könnte wäre Anti Gravitation.
> Aber solange wir nicht wissen, wie Gravitation genau funktioniert. können wir Gravitation nicht manipulieren.


Das müsste dann die selbe Kraft sein welche für die Expansion im Universum verantwortlich ist.


----------



## chill_eule (4. November 2020)

Ich bezweifle überhaupt, dass das jemals möglich sein wird.
Gravitation entsteht ja durch Masse, um die Gravitation zu verstärken müsste man also irgendwie Masse künstlich erzeugen. Von einer Art Anti-Gravitation ganz zu schweigen, da müsste man ja quasi negative Masse erzeugen 

Und wir wissen ja gar nicht , wie @Threshold schon gesagt hat, wie Gravitation "wirkt"... Der Higgs-Mechanismus "erklärt" ja (sehr theoretisch) wie Masse überhaupt entsteht, aber die Wechselwirkung von Massen untereinander?


----------



## Threshold (4. November 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Gravitation entsteht ja durch Masse, um die Gravitation zu verstärken müsste man also irgendwie Masse künstlich erzeugen. Von einer Art Anti-Gravitation ganz zu schweigen, da müsste man ja quasi negative Masse erzeugen


Für Gravitation muss es ein Teilchen geben, das die Kraft überträgt. Für alle Teilchen, die Kräfte übertragen. gibt es passende Teilchen. Beherrscht man dieses Teilchen, kann man die Kraft entsprechend manipulieren.


----------



## chill_eule (4. November 2020)

Ja gut, das Photon haben wir einigermaßen unter Kontrolle, aber bei allen anderen Bosonen stehen wir ziemlich dumm da.


----------



## psalm64 (4. November 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Es spielt keine Rolle, du musst das Gravitationspotenzial der Erde überwinden. Dazu musst du Energie aufwenden und zwar immer die gleiche Energie pro kg.
> Das einzige, was daran was ändern könnte wäre Anti Gravitation.
> Aber solange wir nicht wissen, wie Gravitation genau funktioniert. können wir Gravitation nicht manipulieren.


Mit einem Aufzug müsste man mit passendem Antrieb aber "nur" das transportierte Material und die "Box" mit relativ leichtem Antrieb hochschaffen. Wenn man die Energie irgendwie zuführen kann ohne sie als tonnenschweres Verbrennmaterial mitzuschleppen (Atomstrom, Solar, übers Kabel, oder, oder?). Da man nicht wie bei einer Rakete so eine riesige Masse spontan in Wallung bekommen muß, müsste ja auch ein relativ langsamer (Elektro?)Antrieb tun, oder? Dann braucht man ja viel weniger Energie, weil man nicht das ganze Brennmaterial mitschleifen muß. Das ist also ggf. viel effizienter als jedesmal ne ganze Rakete abzuschiessen, die nur zu x Prozent überhaupt aus Nutzlast besteht... Oder verstehe ich da am Prinzip des Aufzugs was falsch?


----------



## RyzA (5. November 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Für Gravitation muss es ein Teilchen geben, das die Kraft überträgt. Für alle Teilchen, die Kräfte übertragen. gibt es passende Teilchen. Beherrscht man dieses Teilchen, kann man die Kraft entsprechend manipulieren.


Leider wurde das Graviton bisher noch nicht nachgewiesen.
Aber Gravitationswellen.
Normalerweise müsste dann, nach dem Welle/Teilchen Dualismus, auch ein Teilchen vorhanden sein.


----------



## chill_eule (5. November 2020)

Da wirds aber jetzt richtig kompliziert ^^
Gravitationswellen betreffen ja die Raumzeit selbst, ob dafür ein Teilchen verantwortlich sein kann?


----------



## Threshold (5. November 2020)

Die Gravitationswellen wurden ja von der Theorie vorhergesagt. Man ging nur immer davon aus, dass man sie niemals nachweisen kann, da der Effekt zu klein ist.
Aber heute kann man das.
Allerdings sind die postulierten Teilchen der Gravitation wohl noch um ein vielfaches kleiner. Ob man die jemals nachweisen kann, weiß keiner.
Das gilt letztendlich auch für die Hawking Strahlung schwarzer Löcher. Auch so eine Sache.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. November 2020)

psalm64 schrieb:


> Dann müssen wir wohl warten, bis wir das Material dafür im Weltraum herstellen können. Wobei natürlich die Frage ist, ob wir in dem Moment nicht eh schon soweit sind, das die Starts aus der Atmosphäre schon entsprechend umweltfreundlich sind.



In einem Orbit um die Erde (und woanders würde ein Weltraumlift eh nie hinführen) gibt es keine Materie, die man verarbeiten könnte. Und wenn die Menscheit solange überleben sollte, bis sie in der Lage ist, Großstrukturen im Asteoridengürtel zu fertigen, werden von der Oberfläche wohl nur noch Menschen und ein Bisschen spezialisierter Kleinkram hochgeschafft werden müssen. Da hat ein Weltraumlift dann in meinen Augen keine ausreichenden Vorteile gegenüber z.B. Laserantrieben mehr. Interessant wäre der Grundgedanke aber auf dem Mond: Geringere Schwerkraft, keine Athmosphäre und kein zwingender Bedarf an gigantischen Sicherheitsreserven, weil ein herabfallendes Seil kaum etwas zerstören würde. Auch das ist aber nichts, worüber sich die Menschheit in absehbarer Zeit Gedanken machen muss.




RyzA schrieb:


> Leider wurde das Graviton bisher noch nicht nachgewiesen.
> Aber Gravitationswellen.
> Normalerweise müsste dann, nach dem Welle/Teilchen Dualismus, auch ein Teilchen vorhanden sein.



Ist der Dualismus nicht eine ziemliche Besonderheit des Lichts?


----------



## Threshold (6. November 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ist der Dualismus nicht eine ziemliche Besonderheit des Lichts?


Nö, der gilt für alle atomare Teilchen. Das Doppelspaltexperiment kannst du auch mit Elektronen, Atomkernen, Protonen usw. machen. Sieht dann genauso aus wie mit Licht.


----------



## RyzA (7. November 2020)

Sogar mit Molekülen. Wobei ich mich frage wie dann Moleküle auch Strahlung sein können.


----------



## Threshold (7. November 2020)

Quantenphysik eben. Alles, was so klein ist, schwankt in der Quantenwelt, daher gibt es keine genaue Position, wenn man misst.
Du musst dann schon Makromoleküle nehmen wie Proteine oder so, die man tatsächlich sichtbar machen kann.


----------



## Adi1 (7. November 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass irgend ein Depp den radioaktiven Schrott aus mehreren Kubikilometern Tiefengestein in einem Brennstab an der Oberfläche komprimiert hat. Und das 10000de Male. Macht man das rückgängig, und die Technik haben wir, ist man das Problem los.


Wie willst du denn das rückgängig machen?

Transmutation ist sicherlich nicht das Zauberwort.

Jede Art von radioaktiver Strahlung beeinflusst den menschlichen Körper,
ob nun Alpha-, Beta- oder Gammastrahler,
einmal in die Biosphäre freigesetzt,
hat es Auswirkungen.

Selbst im Umkreis von "sicheren" deutschen Atomkraftwerken ist die Krebsrate erhöht. 









						Epidemiologische Studie zu Kinderkrebs in der Umgebung von Kernkraftwerken – KiKK-Studie
					

Das Deutsche Kinderkrebsregister in Mainz führte im Auftrag des Bundesamtes für Strahlenschutz von 2003 bis 2007 die Studie Kinderkrebs in der Umgebung von Kernkraftwerken (KiKK-Studie) durch. Die Fall-Kontroll-Studie beschäftigte sich mit der Frage, ob Kinder unter fünf Jahren, die in der...




					www.bfs.de
				




Von den Auswirkungen in Tschernobyl und Fukushima rede ich erst mal gar nicht,
da hat die IAEO sowieso völligen Unsinn verbreitet.

Dr. Sebstian Pflugbeil 








						Sebastian Pflugbeil – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




hat hier mal ein wissentschaftliches Statement abgegeben.









						Elementarfragen | Tschernobyl - Sebastian Pflugbeil
					

Der Unfall von Tschernobyl markiert einen Wendepunkt in Sebastian Pflugbeils Leben. Seine Recherchen führten ihn direkt in den Sarkophag um den Reaktor.




					viertausendhertz.de


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. November 2020)

Die Umkehr von Konzentrierung ist Verdünnung.
Wie von mir beschrieben...


----------



## RyzA (12. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZhpcDI3pYl8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wieder mal ein schönes Vergleichsvideo.


----------



## chill_eule (13. November 2020)

Und da soll noch mal Jemand ernsthaft behaupten, Pluto wäre ein "Planet"  

Sehr schönes Detail: Wie das Flugzeug in "Methone" kracht


----------



## compisucher (13. November 2020)

@RyzA:
nur so als Randinfo zu deinem verlinkten Mondvergleich, .
Der kleine Deimos ist vergleichbar von der Größe her mit dem damaligen "Saurierkiller" ^^
Das kleine 10-15 km Teil hatte ausgereicht, um fast die ganze Erde zu verwüsten.


----------



## RyzA (13. November 2020)

compisucher schrieb:


> Der kleine Deimos ist vergleichbar von der Größe her mit dem damaligen "Saurierkiller" ^^
> Das kleine 10-15 km Teil hatte ausgereicht, um fast die ganze Erde zu verwüsten.


Ja die haben ja auch ihre Masse und sehr hohe Geschwindigkeiten.


----------



## Adi1 (13. November 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Umkehr von Konzentrierung ist Verdünnung.
> Wie von mir beschrieben...


Ich habe keine weiteren Fragen, euer Ehren.


----------



## RyzA (13. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZmyI_NberMU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DKK007 (14. November 2020)

psalm64 schrieb:


> Irgendwie erinnert mich das auch gerade an Star Trek Voyager, wo sie Ärger mit einem Volk haben, das seinen Giftmüll im All entsorgt.



Aber so wie jetzt ist es auch nicht besser. Heute sind fast alle Kinder mit Giften belastet. Da muss man sich über Allergien und Krebs nicht wundern.









						Kinder
					

Kinder




					www.tagesschau.de
				




Am Mittwoch kommt 20:15 in der ARD ein Dokudrama über Deutschlands Versagen beim Klimaschutz.

Edit:








						Ökozid | Themenabend Klimakrise
					

Es ist das Jahr 2034: Die Folgen der Klimakatastrophe sind dramatisch. Dürre und Hochwasser vernichten die Lebensgrundlage von Millionen Menschen.




					www.daserste.de


----------



## Olstyle (14. November 2020)

Heute? Mein Papa ist im Wuppertal der 60er und 70er aufgewachsen. DAS war Belastung ("ich dachte dass die Wupper schäumt machen Flüsse halt so"). Und der ist auch tatsächlich gegen alles mögliche allergisch. 
Natürlich geht es immer besser, aber es war auch schonmal deutlich schlechter.


----------



## Mahoy (16. November 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Heute? Mein Papa ist im Wuppertal der 60er und 70er aufgewachsen. DAS war Belastung ("ich dachte dass die Wupper schäumt machen Flüsse halt so"). Und der ist auch tatsächlich gegen alles mögliche allergisch.
> Natürlich geht es immer besser, aber es war auch schonmal deutlich schlechter.


Das könnte täuschen. Womöglich hat sich die alltägliche Belastung mit Allergenen und Karzinogenen nur von offensichtlicher Umweltverschmutzung in beispielsweise immer komplexere Zusätze von Verbrauchsgütern verlagert.

Mal fahrlässig grob vereinfacht und gnadenlos überspitzt: In den 60ern und 70ern schäumten zwar manche Flüsse, aber die Inhaltsangabe der Wurst passte noch in zwei Zeilen lesbarer Schriftgröße und entsprach im Wesentlichen dem, was man darin erwarten würde.


----------



## RyzA (16. November 2020)

Wobei Allergien ja eher auftreten sollen, wenn man z.B. zu sauber und steril lebt.
Weil der Körper manche Stoffe nicht kennt und wenn er damit in Kontakt gerät überreagiert.
Eine Allergie ist ja nichts anderes als eine Überreaktion.

*Edit:* Auf mich trifft es aber nicht zu. Ich bin auf dem Land aufgewachsen, habe die ersten Jahre auf einen Bauernhof gewohnt. Viel draussen gespielt. Kontakt zu Tieren gehabt. Trotzdem Allergie gegen Kaninchenhaare, Meerschweinchen, und bestimmte Pollen (u.a. Robinie). Jetzt wo wir seit ein paar Jahren in der Stadt wohnen habe ich aber zumindest keinen Heuschnupfen mehr. Das liegt wohl daran es diese Pflanzen hier nicht gibt. Dafür andere wo ich keine Probleme mit habe.

*Edit 2:* Hier noch etwas neues aus dem Bereich Astronomie:

Unser Heimatstern benötigte weniger als 200.000 Jahre für seine Protostern-Phase

*Edit 3:  *SpaceX-Raumschiff "Crew Dragon" -Astronauten docken an der ISS an


----------



## RyzA (25. November 2020)

China startet Mondrakete zu historischer Mission

Edit: Die automatische Beitragszusammenfassung funktioniert wohl nur innerhalb eines kurzen Zeitraums.


----------



## Threshold (25. November 2020)

Ich hab letztens ein Video über Gravitationswellen gesehen.
Da wurde berichtet, dass bei der Verschmelzung von zwei schwarzen Löchern drei Sonnenmassen innerhalb von 0,15 Sekunden in Gravitationswelle umgewandelt wurden.
Das muss man sich mal überlegen -- innerhalb von 0,15 Sekunden werden drei Sonnenmassen in Energie umgewandelt. Eine fettere Explosion gibt es vermutlich im Universum nicht. Nur kann man sie halt nicht sehen.


----------



## RyzA (25. November 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das muss man sich mal überlegen -- innerhalb von 0,15 Sekunden werden drei Sonnenmassen in Energie umgewandelt. Eine fettere Explosion gibt es vermutlich im Universum nicht. Nur kann man sie halt nicht sehen.


Man kann wohl "Jets" sehen und eine Akkretionsscheibe.


----------



## Threshold (25. November 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Man kann wohl "Jets" sehen und eine Akkretionsscheibe.


Das ist ein schwarzes Loch, in das Materie fällt. Ich meine aber die Verschmelzung von zwei schwarzen Löchern.


----------



## Mahoy (25. November 2020)

Ist gerade eben vor meinem Fenster passiert. War wirklich nichts zu bemerken, da komplette gegenseitige Aufhebung.


----------



## chill_eule (25. November 2020)

Da macht dann Raytracing auch nicht wirklich Sinn, oder?

Gibt ja keine "Rays"


----------



## RyzA (25. November 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist ein schwarzes Loch, in das Materie fällt. Ich meine aber die Verschmelzung von zwei schwarzen Löchern.


Achso, stimmt. Hatte nicht richtig gelesen.


----------



## Threshold (9. Dezember 2020)

Endlich haben wir die wahre Gestallt der Erde.   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chill_eule (9. Dezember 2020)

EndlciH"! Eine Shceibe!22!1"!elf! 

Wie sieht denn das von "unten" aus?


----------



## Olstyle (10. Dezember 2020)

Soll die Projektion irgendwas toll können? Realistische Flächeninhalte können es jedenfalls nicht sein wenn man sich den Südpol ansieht.


----------



## RyzA (10. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zGrv0y3Wq3I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ein amüsantes Video über Flacherdler.


----------



## Mahoy (10. Dezember 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Soll die Projektion irgendwas toll können? Realistische Flächeninhalte können es jedenfalls nicht sein wenn man sich den Südpol ansieht.


Ich könnte schwören, dass das einfach nur eine quasi "unpolitische" Projektion ist, die ein geographisches Merkmal als Zentrum wählt und sich auf ein korrektes Längenverhältnis (zu Lasten anderer Verhältnisse) konzentriert. Für manche Zwecke sicherlich ganz sinnvoll.


----------



## Adi1 (12. Dezember 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Endlich haben wir die wahre Gestallt der Erde.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das dürfte doch seit Jahrhunderten bekannt sein


----------



## RtZk (12. Dezember 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Endlich haben wir die wahre Gestallt der Erde.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fehlt da nicht der Wasserfall am Rand der Scheibe   ?


----------



## RyzA (13. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ULzE9XHuGjc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## chill_eule (13. Dezember 2020)

Manchmal redet der Herr Lesch aber auch irgendwie "quatsch"...

"rotierender Neutronenstern" ? 

Alle Himmelskörper haben einen Drehimpuls.
Gab da auch vor Ewigkeiten auch mal so eine (von vielen) bescheuerte(n) Folge(n) von "Alpha Centauri": 
"Rotieren Schwarze Löcher?"

Wie könnten sie denn _nicht_?


----------



## RyzA (13. Dezember 2020)

Naja, aber ein Pulsar oder Magnetar drehen sich deutlich schneller. Und das hat er damit gemeint.


----------



## Threshold (13. Dezember 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Alle Himmelskörper haben einen Drehimpuls.


tja, da ist man sich nicht sicher. Laut der quantenphysik darf eine Eigenschaft der Materie nicht verloren gehen.
Erhaltungssatz eben.
Aber die Quantenphysik versagt in der Singularität. Dort gibt es nur eine eigenschaft. Das ist die Masse.


----------



## chill_eule (13. Dezember 2020)

Ein *Himmelskörper *generell, sei es ein Stern, Planet oder auch nur ein Staubkorn, unterliegt aber niemals (nur) der Quantenmechanik, sondern der guten alten _klassischen_ Physik im Makrokosmos. Und dort gilt der Drehimpuls als eine Erhaltungsgröße.
Wenn nicht durch Reibung oder andere Einflüße eine negative Beschleunigung auftritt, dreht sich erstmal _Alles_ was da draußen so rumschwirrt.

Bei *Schwarzen Löchern* im Speziellen können wir es (bisher) nicht genau wissen, aufgrund fehlender Informationen.
Aber da auch die (meistens vorhandene) Aggretionsscheibe um das Schwarze Loch herum rotiert, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit sehr groß, dass dieses selbst auch rotiert, würde ich behaupten.

Schwarze Löcher sind halt schon was Extremes, worüber wir momentan nur spekulieren können.
Ob der Drehimpuls _im_ Schwarzen Loch erhalten bleibt, werden wir wohl nie erfahren 



RyzA schrieb:


> Pulsar oder Magnetar


Was aber im Prinzip auch "nur" Neutronensterne sind, die die Physiker nur auf Grund bestimmter Blickwinkel oder beobachteter Eigenschaften anders klassifizieren.
Prinzipiell könnte aber jeder Neutronenstern ein "Pulsar" sein. Ist für uns nur nicht immer zu beobachten.


----------



## RyzA (13. Dezember 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Bei *Schwarzen Löchern* im Speziellen können wir es (bisher) nicht genau wissen, aufgrund fehlender Informationen.
> Aber da auch die (meistens vorhandene) Aggretionsscheibe um das Schwarze Loch herum rotiert, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit sehr groß, dass dieses selbst auch rotiert, würde ich behaupten.
> 
> Schwarze Löcher sind halt schon was Extremes, worüber wir momentan nur spekulieren können.
> Ob der Drehimpuls _im_ Schwarzen Loch erhalten bleibt, werden wir wohl nie erfahren


Nimmt man nicht sogar an, dass die Drehungen von Spiralgalaxien (oder ihre Arme), von rotierenden schwarzen Löchern in ihren Zentren kommen?


chill_eule schrieb:


> Was aber im Prinzip auch "nur" Neutronensterne sind, die die Physiker nur auf Grund bestimmter Blickwinkel oder beobachteter Eigenschaften anders klassifizieren.
> Prinzipiell könnte aber jeder Neutronenstern ein "Pulsar" sein. Ist für uns nur nicht immer zu beobachten.


Wenn sie bestimmte Merkmale aufweisen und wir das feststellen, werden sie anders klassifiziert.


----------



## Threshold (14. Dezember 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Nimmt man nicht sogar an, dass die Drehungen von Spiralgalaxien (oder ihre Arme), von rotierenden schwarzen Löchern in ihren Zentren kommen?


Ich würde eher auf dunkle Materie tippen.
Die Kepler Gesetze gelten nicht für Galaxien, weil es eben dort noch was gibt, was nur mittels Schwerkraft wirkt.
Quasare haben deutlich mehr Masse als so ein schwarzes Loch, wie es in der Milchstraße hockt.
aber drehen sich Galaxien mit Quasaren schneller? Wüsste ich nicht.


----------



## chill_eule (14. Dezember 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Nimmt man nicht sogar an, dass die Drehungen von Spiralgalaxien (oder ihre Arme), von rotierenden schwarzen Löchern in ihren Zentren kommen?



Dafür ist die Reichweite der Gravitation einfach zu gering auf große Entfernungen.
Sie hat zwar prinzipiell die Reichweite unendlich, aber die Kraft nimmt ja rapide ab.



> umgekehrt proportional zum Quadrat des Abstandes



Vergleich doch mal wie groß oder klein so ein "Schwarzschild"-Radius ist.
Das kann sich niemals auf eine ganze Galaxie auswirken.


----------



## Threshold (14. Dezember 2020)

Jetzt haben wir den Harald Lesch erwischt.   
Ja, ja, ja, davor. 





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/490546762

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## chill_eule (14. Dezember 2020)

Der Lesch ist sich halt manchmal nicht sicher wie er sich ausdrücken soll, "vor" oder "nach" dem Urknall?
Je nach Blickwinkel hat er ja recht 

"Vor" dem Urknall meint meistens "bis ran" aus der Sicht der Erde, sprich in die Vergangenheit geschaut. 
Er ist halt auch nicht mehr der Jüngste


----------



## Threshold (14. Dezember 2020)

Ich kenne natürlich das ganze video aber als Flacherdlerfan schneide ich nur das Relevante raus und lasse den Rest unter den Tisch fallen. 
Er hat sich schlicht versprochen und sich direkt danach korrigiert.
Hier ist das ganze Video. Sehr interessant. Alpha Centauri ist auch heute noch sehr informativ.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rDV4gUp9Mbg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## chill_eule (14. Dezember 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Alpha Centauri ist auch heute noch sehr informativ.


Sowas von!

Manche Dinge sind allerdings nach fast 20 Jahren Forschung überholt


----------



## RyzA (14. Dezember 2020)

Die Rotation von Galaxien wurde übrigens schon von Kant vermutet und von Jan Hendrik Oort bestätigt.

Aber über die Ursache der Rotation konnte ich jetzt nichts rausfinden.


----------



## Threshold (14. Dezember 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Manche Dinge sind allerdings nach fast 20 Jahren Forschung überholt


Überholt würde ich nicht sagen, eher erweitert.


----------



## chill_eule (14. Dezember 2020)

Auch Galaxien rotieren, weil sie einfach Drehimpuls haben.

Nichts steht ja jemals komplett still (außer bei 0K theoretisch). Und selbst bei 0K haben ja die Teilchen immernoch ihren Spin.
Auch in einer Gaswolke die nur 1K hat bewegen sich die Teilchen und Moleküle.
Stoßen also auch zusammen und erzeugen somit auch Drehimpuls.
Nach vielen Millionen und Milliarden Jahren dreht sich dann halt auch so ein riesen Ding wie eine Galaxie.


----------



## RtZk (14. Dezember 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Nichts steht ja jemals komplett still (außer bei 0K theoretisch). Und selbst bei 0K haben ja die Teilchen immernoch ihren Spin.



Das glaube ich nicht, 0 K bedeutet doch auch keine Energie und ohne Energie keine Bewegung, sprich auch keine Drehung.
Abgesehen davon, dass es nichts als unmögliche Theorie ist, da 0 Kelvin nicht erreicht werden können.


----------



## chill_eule (14. Dezember 2020)

Bei 0K (davor auch schon) treten Quantenphysikalische Effekte ein. 
Teilchen können auch dort trotzdem "springen", da deren Aufenthaltsort "dank" der Unschärferelation nie 100%ig bestimmbar ist.
Der Spin gehört dabei aber zum Teilchen selbst, ähnlich wie eine Ladung, und kann nicht verloren gehen.

Aber ja, ist alles graue Theorie. 
0K kann nicht auftreten, da selbst im Vakuum und bei allerkleinsten Temperaturen weiterhin Schwankungen auftreten.


----------



## RyzA (14. Dezember 2020)

0K kann man nicht erreichen: Nernst-Theorem
Man kann sich dem "absoluten Nullpunkt" nur annähern.

Die Mathematik dahinter verstehe ich aber nur teilweise.


----------



## Threshold (14. Dezember 2020)

Na ja. Nullpunkt würde ja bedeuten, dass alles still steht aber das ist ja eben in der Quantenphysik durch die Unbestimmtheitsrelation nicht möglich. Ergo kann es auch kein Nullpunkt geben.
Man kann sich dem halt annähern wie man sich auch der Lichtgeschwindigkeit annähern kann -- ich hatte mal gelesen, dass die Protonen im LHC auf 25km/s an der Lichtgeschwindigkeit dran sind -- aber erreichen ist halt unmöglich.


----------



## RyzA (14. Dezember 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Man kann sich dem halt annähern wie man sich auch der Lichtgeschwindigkeit annähern kann


Steht ja auch so im verlinkten Artikel. Das man sich nur annähern kann. 
Und mit den Formeln (welche ich nicht wirklich verstehe) wird das sogar bewiesen.


Threshold schrieb:


> -- ich hatte mal gelesen, dass die Protonen im LHC auf 25km/s an der Lichtgeschwindigkeit dran sind -- aber erreichen ist halt unmöglich.


Sie haben ja eine Ruhemasse. Alles was eine Ruhemasse hat kann C nicht erreichen.


----------



## Threshold (14. Dezember 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Sie haben ja eine Ruhemasse. Alles was eine Ruhemasse hat kann C nicht erreichen.


Eben. Aber 25km/s finde ich schon sehr nah. Vermutlich braucht es aber 1000 Mal mehr Energie um 24Km/s zu erreichen und die Energie des Universums um an 0,01Km/s ran zu kommen.

Viel interessanter finde ich eh das Top Quark, das so viel Masse hat wie ein Gold Atom aber niemand weiß, wozu es überhaupt da ist.


----------



## RtZk (16. Dezember 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja. Nullpunkt würde ja bedeuten, dass alles still steht aber das ist ja eben in der Quantenphysik durch die Unbestimmtheitsrelation nicht möglich. Ergo kann es auch kein Nullpunkt geben.



Wieso eigentlich nicht? Das bedeutet doch nur, dass wir es nicht messen können, nicht aber, dass es nicht so ist, oder?


----------



## Threshold (16. Dezember 2020)

RtZk schrieb:


> Wieso eigentlich nicht? Das bedeutet doch nur, dass wir es nicht messen kann, nicht aber, dass es nicht so ist, oder?


Das ist ja das Problem. Wir können es nicht empirisch bestimmen und damit liegt es außerhalb unserer Physik und damit ist es unerheblich. 
Genauso könntest du fragen, was vor dem Urknall war oder was außerhalb des Universums ist. Sowas kann man empirisch nicht feststellen und damit ist das eher eine philosophische Frage denn eine naturwissenschaftliche.


----------



## RyzA (16. Dezember 2020)

Genauso wenig wie man die Existenz Gottes beweisen oder widerlegen kann.
Auch glaube  ich das man nie eine "Weltformel" finden wird welche alles beschreibt.
Man dreht sich mit solchen Fragen im Kreis und wird wahrscheinlich nie eine Antwort darauf finden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Dezember 2020)

RtZk schrieb:


> Wieso eigentlich nicht? Das bedeutet doch nur, dass wir es nicht messen können, nicht aber, dass es nicht so ist, oder?



Es bedeutet auch, dass dieser Zustand nie erreicht werden und der Gegenwart anderer Teilchen nie aufrecht erhalten werden kann. Denn um Energie abzugeben, muss man sich bewegen und kein Teilchen kann all seine Energie auf einmal abgeben. Umgekehrt kann man nicht mit einem Teilchen kollidieren, ohne Impulse auszutauschen und verliert seinen eigenen Nullzustand, sobald in Reichweite irgend einer Wechselwirkung eines anderes Teilchen gelangt. Im Falle der Gravitation heißt das: Sobald man sich im gleichen Universum befindet.


----------



## RyzA (17. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TPGVjzgrgco

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N_AVEaagT7A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o9ylQC5bPpU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Threshold (19. Dezember 2020)

Ich hab vom letzten Terra X Video mal das Bild mit der ISS gesucht -- und gefunden. Sieht schon spektakulär aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (20. Dezember 2020)

Die Sonne ist schon beeindruckend. Da gibt es Protuberanzen welche um ein vielfaches größer als die Erde sind. Kann man sich kaum vorstellen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chill_eule (20. Dezember 2020)

Und trotzdem ist die Sonne nur ein kleiner Furz 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und der größte bisher bekannte Stern https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stephenson_2-18 ist dann nochmal mehr als doppelt so groß als "Beteigeuze"


----------



## RyzA (20. Dezember 2020)

Unsere Sonne wird ja irgendwann auch mal zumindest zu einen roten Riesen.
Rote Überriesen können wohl Sterne ab 13 Sonnenmassen werden.


----------



## Threshold (20. Dezember 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Unsere Sonne wird ja irgendwann auch mal zumindest zu einen roten Riesen.
> Rote Überriesen können wohl Sterne ab 13 Sonnenmassen werden.


Der Vorteil der Sonne ist ja, dass es einige Milliarden Jahre dauert, bis sie zum roten Riesen wird. Planeten, wie die Erde, haben genug Zeit sich zu entwickeln und Leben tragen zu können.
Sterne wie Beteigeuze leben nur wenige Millionen Jahre und explodieren dann. Nix mit Leben tragen.
Ich persönlich denke, dass aus Beteigeuze irgendwann mal ein Neutronenstern wird.


----------



## Mahoy (20. Dezember 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich persönlich denke, dass aus Beteigeuze irgendwann mal ein Neutronenstern wird.


Lass uns wetten! Ich denke eher, es wird ein Schwarzes Loch.

Und wage es ja nicht zu versterben, bevor wir den tatsächlichen Ausgang der Geschichte kennen. Spielschulden sind Ehrenschulden!


----------



## Threshold (20. Dezember 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Lass uns wetten! Ich denke eher, es wird ein Schwarzes Loch.


Beteigeuze hat rund 20 Sonnenmassen. viel zu wenig um am ende als schwarzes Loch zu enden.
Daher gewinne ich auf jeden Fall.


----------



## RyzA (20. Dezember 2020)

Laut Wikipedia liegt die Grenze wohl bei 25 Sonnenmassen



> Schwarze Löcher können aus massereichen Sternen am Ende ihrer Sternentwicklung entstehen. Sterne der Hauptreihe oberhalb von ca. 40 Sonnenmassen enden über die Zwischenstufen Wolf-Rayet-Stern und Supernova als Schwarzes Loch. Sterne mit Massen zwischen ca. 8 und ca. 25 Sonnenmassen sowie alle massereichen Sterne mit hoher Metallizität enden als Neutronenstern. Liegt ihre Masse zwischen ca. 25 und ca. 40 Sonnenmassen, können Schwarze Löcher durch Rückfall des bei der unvollständigen Supernova abgesprengten Materials entstehen.


Schwarzes Loch - Entstehungsdynamik


----------



## Mahoy (20. Dezember 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Beteigeuze hat rund 20 Sonnenmassen. viel zu wenig um am ende als schwarzes Loch zu enden.
> Daher gewinne ich auf jeden Fall.


Vorsicht. Diese Angabe basiert auf einen Artikel im Astrophysical Journal und die Autoren schreiben dort ausdrücklich "We map, as a function of mass *and metallicity*, where black holes and neutron stars are *likely* to form [...]". Kurz gesagt, es geht nicht nur um die Masse an sich, sondern auch um die Anteile / Häufigkeiten chemischer Elemente. Und natürlich um Wahrscheinlichkeiten, nicht um Gewissheiten.

Und da selbst die Masse von Beteigeuze auf Schätzungen beruht, rechne ich mir reelle Chancen aus.


----------



## RyzA (20. Dezember 2020)

Es ist sowieso interessant, dass in den Zentren von Spiralgalaxien, supermassereiche schwarze Löcher vorhanden sind, welche wohl entscheidenen Einfluss auf die Entwicklung von Galaxien hatten.
Die haben Millionen Sonnenmassen.


----------



## Threshold (20. Dezember 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Vorsicht. Diese Angabe basiert auf einen Artikel im Astrophysical Journal und die Autoren schreiben dort ausdrücklich "We map, as a function of mass *and metallicity*, where black holes and neutron stars are *likely* to form [...]". Kurz gesagt, es geht nicht nur um die Masse an sich, sondern auch um die Anteile / Häufigkeiten chemischer Elemente. Und natürlich um Wahrscheinlichkeiten, nicht um Gewissheiten.
> 
> Und da selbst die Masse von Beteigeuze auf Schätzungen beruht, rechne ich mir reelle Chancen aus.


Das sind immer Wahrscheinlichkeiten aber Beteigeuze ist inzwischen so groß geworden und verliert ständig Masse, sodass nach einer Supernova sicher keine 3 Sonnenmassen zusammenfallen werden. Ich gehe stark von 1,5 bis 2 sonnenmassen aus und das wäre ein Neutronenstern.
Da gibt es andere Kandidaten, die eher nach schwarzes Loch aussehen werden, wie z.B. Deneb. Der könnte von einem blauen Überriesen direkt zu einer Supernova führen und bei 30 Sonnenmassen wäre er ein Kandidat für ein schwarzes Loch, da er als blauer riese nicht so viel Masse abstoßen kann wie das ein roter Riese schafft.

Na ja, ich hoffe ja, dass es Beteigeuze noch erwischt, aber bei meinem Pech passiert das im sommer und dann sieht man ihn hier nicht.  
Vermutlich wird das aber wohl noch mehrere 100.000 Jahre dauern.


RyzA schrieb:


> Es ist sowieso interessant, dass in den Zentren von Spiralgalaxien, supermassereiche schwarze Löcher vorhanden sind, welche wohl entscheidenen Einfluss auf die Entwicklung von Galaxien hatten.
> Die haben Millionen Sonnenmassen.


Da gibts es ja reichlich Theorien. Ich vermute, dass die großen schwarzen Löchern angewachsen sind, als sich kleinere Galaxien zu großen zusammengeschlossen haben.
Andromeda und milchstraße werden ja auch zu einer Galaxie verschmelzen und dann werden die schwarzen Löcher der Galaxien zu einem verschmelzen.
Mich würde ja interessieren, wie stark die Gravitationswellen wären, wenn zwei schwarze Löcher verschmelzen, die nur wenige Lichtjahre von der Erde entfernt sind.
Das gleiche bei Quasaren. Das sind ja schwarze Löcher mit Milliarden sonnenmassen. Man muss sich vorstellen -- die brauchen 1 Sonnenmasse pro Jahr um zu solchen riesen Teilen anwachsen zu können.


----------



## chill_eule (21. Dezember 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Vermutlich wird das aber wohl noch mehrere 100.000 Jahre dauern.


Wieviel Beiträge du dann wohl hast  



Threshold schrieb:


> Da gibts es ja reichlich Theorien. Ich vermute, dass die großen schwarzen Löchern angewachsen sind, als sich kleinere Galaxien zu großen zusammengeschlossen haben.


Da gibt es ja neuerdings auch Gedanken, dass die ersten schwarzen Löcher auch Dunkle Materie verschluckt haben.

Nicht bei ihrer Entstehung aus einem Sternüberrest, denn ein Stern beinhaltet ja nur baryonische Materie.
Aber dass Schwarze Löcher sich über die Zeit auch an Dunkler Materie _laben_ um zu wachsen, klingt durchaus plausibel.
Erst recht für die ganz frühen Schwarzen Löcher, welche heute als Quasare wirken, mit mehreren Milliarden Sonnenmassen, wäre es relativ leicht gewesen, alle massebehaftete Materie zu verschlucken die in ihrer Nähe ist.
Und da im frühen Universum mutmaßlich die Dunkle Materie viel diffuser verteilt war als heute, wäre es nur logisch wenn davon auch viel von Schwarzen Löchern aggretiert wurde.

_Nur_ durch leuchtende Materie allein, kann die Astrophysik heute doch auch nicht wirklich erklären wie solche riesen Brocken entstehen, wie man sie Beobachten kann.


----------



## RyzA (21. Dezember 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Da gibts es ja reichlich Theorien. Ich vermute, dass die großen schwarzen Löchern angewachsen sind, als sich kleinere Galaxien zu großen zusammengeschlossen haben.
> Andromeda und milchstraße werden ja auch zu einer Galaxie verschmelzen und dann werden die schwarzen Löcher der Galaxien zu einem verschmelzen.
> Mich würde ja interessieren, wie stark die Gravitationswellen wären, wenn zwei schwarze Löcher verschmelzen, die nur wenige Lichtjahre von der Erde entfernt sind.
> Das gleiche bei Quasaren. Das sind ja schwarze Löcher mit Milliarden sonnenmassen. Man muss sich vorstellen -- die brauchen 1 Sonnenmasse pro Jahr um zu solchen riesen Teilen anwachsen zu können.


Mich wundert das die nicht ganze Galaxien verschlingen können.



chill_eule schrieb:


> Da gibt es ja neuerdings auch Gedanken, dass die ersten schwarzen Löcher auch Dunkle Materie verschluckt haben.
> 
> Nicht bei ihrer Entstehung aus einem Sternüberrest, denn ein Stern beinhaltet ja nur baryonische Materie.
> Aber dass Schwarze Löcher sich über die Zeit auch an Dunkler Materie _laben_ um zu wachsen, klingt durchaus plausibel.
> ...


Schätze ich auch. Dunkle Materie interagiert ja mit normale Materie und hat eine Masse. Alles was eine Masse hat wird von der Gravitation angezogen. Sogar Licht.


----------



## Threshold (21. Dezember 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Mich wundert das die nicht ganze Galaxien verschlingen können.


Weil die gravitative Wirkung viel zu schwach ist.


----------



## RyzA (22. Dezember 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Weil die gravitative Wirkung viel zu schwach ist.


Naja, wenn man mal überlegt wie groß alleine unser Sonnensystem ist.
Und die schwarzen Löcher in den Zentren von Galaxien haben Millionen bis Milliarden Sonnenmassen.


----------



## Threshold (23. Dezember 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Naja, wenn man mal überlegt wie groß alleine unser Sonnensystem ist.
> Und die schwarzen Löcher in den Zentren von Galaxien haben Millionen bis Milliarden Sonnenmassen.


Und?
Die dunkle Materie hat einen viel größeren Einfluss auf die Milchstraße.


----------



## RyzA (23. Dezember 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die dunkle Materie hat einen viel größeren Einfluss auf die Milchstraße.


Erzähl mir mal was neues.


----------



## Mahoy (23. Dezember 2020)

Es ist doch bereits schon seit Jahren wieder fraglich und umstritten, ob es so etwas wie Dunkle Materie überhaupt gibt ... Mehr als ein Postulat ohne jeglichen Nachweis irgend eines Teilchens existiert nun einmal nicht.

Im Altertum sagte nannte man so etwas noch Äther, als Fünftes Element in der Elementelehre.


----------



## Threshold (23. Dezember 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Es ist doch bereits schon seit Jahren wieder fraglich und umstritten, ob es so etwas wie Dunkle Materie überhaupt gibt


Nö, ist es nicht. Die Theorie der dunklen Materie ist überall akzeptiert, da alle anderen Theorie letztendlich scheitern, da sie das, was man beobachtet, nicht erklären können.
Genauso gibt es viele Leute, die Einstein für einen Trottel halten. Die Leute sind aber nicht in der Lage, dann eine brauchbare Theorie für die Gravitation anzubieten, die alles, was man misst und beobachtet, auch erklären kann.
Ich persönlich hab auch noch nie ein Elektron gesehen, aber wenn ich in die Steckdose fasse, weiß ich, dass das nicht schön ist.


----------



## RyzA (23. Dezember 2020)

Die Annahme, der Existenz von dunkler Materie, gibt es jedenfalls schon lange.
Anders lassen sich gewisse Strukturen im Universum auch nicht erklären.
Dafür gibt es viel zu wenig sichtbare Materie.


----------



## Mahoy (23. Dezember 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nö, ist es nicht. Die Theorie der dunklen Materie ist überall akzeptiert, da alle anderen Theorie letztendlich scheitern, da sie das, was man beobachtet, nicht erklären können.


Die Dunkle Materie ist allgemein als Platzhalter akzeptiert. Darüber, was genau es ist, dass da wechselwirkt, gibt es heftige Dispute. Ich kenne persönlich zwei paar Astrophysiker, die aufgrund einer heftigen Diskussion über das Wesen der Dunklen Materie kein persönliches Wort mehr miteinander wechseln.



Threshold schrieb:


> Genauso gibt es viele Leute, die Einstein für einen Trottel halten.


Er war ja auch einer. Nur - unter Anderem - nicht auf dem Gebiet der Physik. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich persönlich hab auch noch nie ein Elektron gesehen, aber wenn ich in die Steckdose fasse, weiß ich, dass das nicht schön ist.


Ein Elektron zu sehen wäre auch ziemlich schwierig, da es sich um ein konzeptionelles Element physikalischer Modelle handelt. Dies gesagt: Von welchem Elektron welchen Atom(hüllen)modells reden wir gerade? Und warum heißen die überhaupt noch Atommodelle, obwohl inzwischen doch hinlänglich bekannt ist, das Atome (also unteilbare Teilchen) gar nicht unteilbar sind? 

Pro-Tipp: Bevor man in die Steckdose greift, selbige stromlos machen.


----------



## RyzA (23. Dezember 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Er war ja auch einer. Nur - unter Anderem - nicht auf dem Gebiet der Physik.


Nö. Auch seine anderen Ansichten finde ich teilweise sehr Weise.
Er war Pazifist, glaubte an Spinoza´s Gottesbild und war außerdem musikalisch.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Dezember 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nö, ist es nicht. Die Theorie der dunklen Materie ist überall akzeptiert, da alle anderen Theorie letztendlich scheitern, da sie das, was man beobachtet, nicht erklären können.



Ach ja? Dann nenn mir doch mal der Einfachheit auch nur EINE Mengenangabe für ""dunkle Materie"" im sichtbaren Universum, die ALLE Beobachtungen "erklärt".
Ich warte.
1-2 Nobelpreise ebenfalls.


----------



## Threshold (23. Dezember 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Die Dunkle Materie ist allgemein als Platzhalter akzeptiert. Darüber, was genau es ist, dass da wechselwirkt, gibt es heftige Dispute. Ich kenne persönlich zwei paar Astrophysiker, die aufgrund einer heftigen Diskussion über das Wesen der Dunklen Materie kein persönliches Wort mehr miteinander wechseln.


Meiner Meinung nach ist es nur eine Frage der zeit, bis man dunkle Materie im Teilchenbeschleuniger finden wird.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Ein Elektron zu sehen wäre auch ziemlich schwierig, da es sich um ein konzeptionelles Element physikalischer Modelle handelt.


Und trotzdem wird davon geredet, dass man Gravitationswellen nachgewiesen hat, die nur 1/1000 Protonradius haben.
Die Frage ist auch hier -- wie groß ist ein Proton?
Elementarteilchen kann man eh nicht als "Kugel" oder sonst was bestimmten. Sie sind Wahrscheinlichkeiten der Quantenmechanik, die eben eine elektrische Ladung tragen.
Viel lustiger finde ich ja eh die Quarks. Das Top Quark ist so schwer wie ein Gold Atom. wozu werden die gebraucht?


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ach ja? Dann nenn mir doch mal der Einfachheit auch nur EINE Mengenangabe für ""dunkle Materie"" im sichtbaren Universum, die ALLE Beobachtungen "erklärt".


Dichteschwankungen der kosmischen Hintergrundstrahlung. Ohne dunkle Materie nicht erklärbar.


----------



## RyzA (23. Dezember 2020)

Hier mal auf Schätzungen basierend die Anteile




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle: Dunkle Materie



Threshold schrieb:


> Elementarteilchen kann man eh nicht als "Kugel" oder sonst was bestimmten. Sie sind Wahrscheinlichkeiten der Quantenmechanik, die eben eine elektrische Ladung tragen.


Deswegen geht man heutzutage auch von einer "Elektronenwolke" aus und nicht mehr vom klassischen Schalenmodell.


Threshold schrieb:


> Dichteschwankungen der kosmischen Hintergrundstrahlung. Ohne dunkle Materie nicht erklärbar.


Und die Bewegungen von Galaxien.


----------



## Mahoy (23. Dezember 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Nö. Auch seine anderen Ansichten finde ich teilweise sehr Weise.
> Er war Pazifist, glaubte an Spinoza´s Gottesbild und war außerdem musikalisch.


Ich zitiere mich mal eben selbst: "Er war ja auch einer. Nur - *unter Anderem* - nicht auf dem Gebiet der Physik. "

Es ist allerdings auch überliefert, dass Albert Einstein Probleme bei sozialer Interaktion und etlichen manuellen Tätigkeiten hatte. Heute würde man ihn wohl als vollendeten Nerd bezeichnen. 

(Und das meine ich positiv. Etliche Leute, welche die Menschheit vorangebracht haben, waren trottelige Genies. Und gerade diese haben häufig viel Empathie und einen sehr gut funktionierenden moralischen Kompass.)



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ach ja? Dann nenn mir doch mal der Einfachheit auch nur EINE Mengenangabe für ""dunkle Materie"" im sichtbaren Universum, die ALLE Beobachtungen "erklärt".
> Ich warte.
> 1-2 Nobelpreise ebenfalls.


Ich bin überzeugt, dass es sich bei der Dunklen Materie um weltraumgealterten, dimensional indifferenten Wackelpudding handelt, dessen singulärer Charakter geömmelt wurde.

Das erklärt hinreichend alle Beobachtungen und es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis man es - *bedeutsamer Seitenblick in Richtung Threshold* - im Teilchenbeschleuniger nachweisen wird. Das ist dann zwar ein elendiges Gemiste, aber für die Wissenschaft muss man nun einmal Opfer bringen.


----------



## RyzA (23. Dezember 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mich mal eben selbst: "Er war ja auch einer. Nur - *unter Anderem* - nicht auf dem Gebiet der Physik. "
> 
> Es ist allerdings auch überliefert, dass Albert Einstein Probleme bei sozialer Interaktion und etlichen manuellen Tätigkeiten hatte. Heute würde man ihn wohl als vollendeten Nerd bezeichnen.
> 
> (Und das meine ich positiv. Etliche Leute, welche die Menschheit vorangebracht haben, waren trottelige Genies. Und gerade diese haben häufig viel Empathie und einen sehr gut funktionierenden moralischen Kompass.)


Ja er hatte wohl zwei Linke Hände. Wobei er Anfangs im Patentamt gearbeitet hat und meines Wissens auch praktische Erfindungen überprüft hat.
Außerdem soll er einen "krassen" Humor gehabt haben.
Er ist z.B gerne Boot gefahren. Einmal hatte er Besuch auf dem Boot  und das Boot gesteuert und dann ist er  erst kurz vor einen anderen Boot ausgewichen. Die Gäste waren alle geschockt und er fand´s witzig.
Ich hatte mal Biographien über ihn gelesen aber das ist schon über 20 Jahre her.


----------



## Threshold (23. Dezember 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Das erklärt hinreichend alle Beobachtungen und es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis man es - *bedeutsamer Seitenblick in Richtung Threshold* - im Teilchenbeschleuniger nachweisen wird. Das ist dann zwar ein elendiges Gemiste, aber für die Wissenschaft muss man nun einmal Opfer bringen.


Nächstes Jahr bekommst du einen Anruf aus Stockholm.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Dezember 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dichteschwankungen der kosmischen Hintergrundstrahlung. Ohne dunkle Materie nicht erklärbar.



Sorry, bin für deine Ausflüchte heute nicht zu haben. Also repeat as necessary:



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ach ja? Dann nenn mir doch mal der Einfachheit auch nur EINE Mengenangabe für ""dunkle Materie"" im sichtbaren Universum, die ALLE Beobachtungen "erklärt".
> Ich warte.






Mahoy schrieb:


> Es ist allerdings auch überliefert, dass Albert Einstein Probleme bei sozialer Interaktion und etlichen manuellen Tätigkeiten hatte. Heute würde man ihn wohl als vollendeten Nerd bezeichnen.



Dafür hatte er deutlich zu viele Liebschaften  .


----------



## Mahoy (23. Dezember 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dafür hatte er deutlich zu viele Liebschaften  .


Damals waren Nerds ja auch seltener. Und die Damenwelt liebt seltene Dinge.  

*duckt sich und rennt*


----------



## Anthropos (24. Dezember 2020)

Stichwort _Nerds_:
Kann euch wärmstens den Podcast _WeltraumWagner_ empfehlen. Ein Podcast über Raumfahrt und Weltraumforschung. Vielleicht interessiert's euch ja.   
WeltraumWagner


----------



## Threshold (24. Dezember 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sorry, bin für deine Ausflüchte heute nicht zu haben.


Spar dir deinen herablassenden Ton.
Wenn du eine bessere Erklärung für Dunkle Materie hast, dann liefere Fakten, die einer empirischen Überprüfung stand halten.


----------



## Adi1 (25. Dezember 2020)

Suche nach Außerirdischen: Alien-Jäger entdecken mysteriöses Signal von Proxima Centauri
					

Seltsame Funksprüche kommen von unserem nächstgelegenen Sternensystem




					www.spektrum.de
				




Sind wir vielleicht doch nicht die Einzigen?


----------



## RyzA (25. Dezember 2020)

Die Analyse der Wissenschaftler ist ja sehr nüchtern. Entweder menschlichen Ursprungs oder natürlich.


----------



## chill_eule (25. Dezember 2020)

Bei der schieren Größe des Universums tendiere ich mal dazu: Ja es gibt _irgendwo_ noch anderes Leben.

Direkt vor der Haustür wäre natürlich krass. Oder ist das einfach das nächste Gehege im galaktischen Zoo? 

So oder so: Stellt euch mal vor, über 4 Jahre auf ne Antwort warten, wie nervig wäre das bitte


----------



## RyzA (25. Dezember 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Bei der schieren Größe des Universums tendiere ich mal dazu: Ja es gibt _irgendwo_ noch anderes Leben.


Davon bin ich fest überzeugt.


> So oder so: Stellt euch mal vor, über 4 Jahre auf ne Antwort warten, wie nervig wäre das bitte


Und das ist kosmologisch gesehen wirklich ein Katzensprung.


----------



## Adi1 (25. Dezember 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Bei der schieren Größe des Universums tendiere ich mal dazu: Ja es gibt _irgendwo_ noch anderes Leben.


Ich auch,
vlt. sind sie ja etwas heller als wir.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Dezember 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Spar dir deinen herablassenden Ton.
> Wenn du eine bessere Erklärung für Dunkle Materie hast, dann liefere Fakten, die einer empirischen Überprüfung stand halten.



Wieso bitte schön sollte ICH etwas belegen, dass DU als feststehende Theorie postuliert hast? 
Zu einer Diskussion gehört es, dass man selbst seine Argumente bekräftigt und nicht erwartet, dass die Gegenseite sich selbst widerlegt.


----------



## Threshold (26. Dezember 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wieso bitte schön sollte ICH etwas belegen, dass DU als feststehende Theorie postuliert hast?


Feststehend ist gar nichts.
Die Theorie der dunklen Materie ist aktuell das Beste, was sich mit den Beobachtungen deckt.
solange sie also nicht falsifiziert ist, hält man dran fest.
Das gleiche gilt letztendlich auch für die allgemeine Relativitätstheorie. Sie wird immer wieder mit Experimenten und Beobachtungen bestätigt, lässt sich aber nicht quantifizieren. Ergo kann sich nicht korrekt bzw. vollständig sein. Aber die Menschheit hat aktuell nichts Besseres.


----------



## Mahoy (26. Dezember 2020)

"Dunkle Materie" bedeutet ja erst einmal nur, dass da rein rechnerisch irgend etwas mit Masse sein muss, was man jedoch nicht sehen kann, weil sonst die Gravitationstheorie nach Newton und Einstein nicht mehr zu 100% stimmig sein kann.
Und es ist durchaus ein wenig problematisch, wenn man Theorien bastelt, deren Fundament eine andere Theorie ist, die wiederum nur durch die weitere Theorie zementiert wird, die sie eigentlich selbst zementieren soll.

Wenn man dann die postulierte Materie schon seit zig Jahrzehnten nicht nachweisen kann, obwohl sie doch vorgeblich mindestens drei Viertel aller Materie im Universum ausmacht; ja noch nicht einmal Anzeichen für selbige gefunden hat, hilft es auch nicht mehr viel, dass es einen Konsens gibt, der von Forschungsgrößen initiiert wurde, deren Überlegungen auch schon in anderen anderen Teilpunkten korrigiert bzw. erweitert wurden.

Auch die Annahme einer nicht sicht- und sonst irgendwie auffindbaren Materie kann man sich sparen, ohne gleich alle Erkenntnisse von/nach Newton und Einstein auf den Müll werfen zu müssen.
Beispielsweise erklärt die Modifizierte Newtonsche Dynamik zahlreiche Effekte sogar deutlich plausibler, hat aber dafür wiederum andere Lücken. Die sind allerdings auch nicht größer als jene, die mit irrsinnigen Mengen an Phantom-Materie gefüllt werden. 

Aus physikalisch-methodischer Sicht besteht zwischen noch unentdeckten Teilchen und noch unentdeckten Eigenschaften keinerlei Unterschied. Aber Wissenschaftler sind aber auch Menschen, und Menschen sind Gewohnheitstiere - ohne Leidensdruck wird nicht Ungesichertes durch etwas gleichwertig Ungesichertes ausgetauscht.
Allerdings kann man da etwas Interessantes feststellen: Je mehr eine Theorie zur Sackgasse wird, weil diese verdammte Dunkle Materie einfach nirgends auftauchen will, desto mehr Forscher sind bereit, sich nicht weiter das Ende der Sackgasse anzuschauen, sondern auch mal an den Seitenwänden nach Türen oder Feuerleitern zu suchen.

Und weil wissenschaftliche Forschung kein Sandkasten ist (Auch wenn das auf manchen Konferenzen anders aussieht ...), geht es aus Sicht der Menschheit auch gar nicht darum, wer am Ende recht hat, sondern dass man nicht nur einen Baum ankläfft, während die Katze eigentlich auf dem Baum direkt daneben sitzt. Oder es womöglich nicht einmal eine Katze gibt - aber auch das weiß man nicht, ohne nachgeschaut zu haben.


----------



## Threshold (26. Dezember 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Wenn man dann die postulierte Materie schon seit zig Jahrzehnten nicht nachweisen kann, obwohl sie doch vorgeblich mindestens drei Viertel aller Materie im Universum ausmacht; ja noch nicht einmal Anzeichen für selbige gefunden hat, hilft es auch nicht mehr viel, dass es einen Konsens gibt, der von Forschungsgrößen initiiert wurde, deren Überlegungen auch schon in anderen anderen Teilpunkten korrigiert bzw. erweitert wurden.


Da liegst du schon mal falsch. die leuchtende Materie macht ja nach aktueller Forschung nur 5% der Materie aus, die das Universum enthält.
1/4 ist dunkle Materie, die wiederum heiße und kalte dunkle Materie beinhalten soll.
Der überwiegende Teil, also über 70% oder so ist dunkle Energie und was man sich darunter vorstellen soll, weiß niemand.
Das Problem ist halt, dass man beobachtet, denn mehr können Astrophysiker, Kosmologen und Co. nicht.
Man kann keine Experimente mit dem Universum machen und es gibt auch nur das eine Universum.
Aber  man versucht eben das, was man beobachtet zu erklären.
Die Bewegung der Galaxien kann man ohne zusätzliche Materie nicht erklären und da nur Massen Massen bewegen können, muss da eben etwas sein, das eine Masse hat aber mit Strahlung nicht wechselwirkt.
Was das letztendlich genau ist, weiß man auch nicht. Aber was Besseres als die Dunkle Materie hat man halt nicht. Genauso wie man keine quantenmechanische Erklärung für die Gravitation hat, auch wenn man die gerne hätte.
Und natürlich wird in alle Richtungen geforscht. Die Forschung kostet aber Geld und wer ist denn bereit noch Geld in Grundlagenforschung zu stecken? Das James Webb Teleskop ist seit Jahren angekündigt, wird aber nicht fertig, weil das Geld fehlt. Dabei wäre das sehr wichtig um die Strukturen des Universums zu entschlüsseln -- wie es zu Galaxienhaufen kommt, wieso überhaupt Galaxien entstehen konnten, usw. 
Es gibt noch viel zu forschen und viel zu entdecken und wer weiß, wie unser Verständnis des Universums in 100 Jahren aussehen wird. 
Vielleicht gibt es dann eine Quantengravitation und man kann die 4 Grundkräfte zu einer einzigen Kraft vereinen.

Ach ja, wie lange wurden Gravitationswellen vorhergesagt, bis man sie nachweisen konnte? 
Wann hatte Peter Hicks das Hicksteilchen postuliert und wann wurde es entdeckt?
Das dauert eben. Sei doch nicht so ungeduldig.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Dezember 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Feststehend ist gar nichts.



Ein gewisser "Treshold" widerspricht dir in diesem Punkt. Diskutier am besten mit ihm weiter, mir ist das zu blöd.



Threshold schrieb:


> Nö, ist es nicht. Die Theorie der dunklen Materie ist überall akzeptiert,







Mahoy schrieb:


> "Dunkle Materie" bedeutet ja erst einmal nur, dass da rein rechnerisch irgend etwas mit Masse sein muss, was man jedoch nicht sehen kann, weil sonst die Gravitationstheorie nach Newton und Einstein nicht mehr zu 100% stimmig sein kann.
> Und es ist durchaus ein wenig problematisch, wenn man Theorien bastelt, deren Fundament eine andere Theorie ist, die wiederum nur durch die weitere Theorie zementiert wird, die sie eigentlich selbst zementieren soll.
> 
> Wenn man dann die postulierte Materie schon seit zig Jahrzehnten nicht nachweisen kann, obwohl sie doch vorgeblich mindestens drei Viertel aller Materie im Universum ausmacht; ja noch nicht einmal Anzeichen für selbige gefunden hat, hilft es auch nicht mehr viel, dass es einen Konsens gibt, der von Forschungsgrößen initiiert wurde, deren Überlegungen auch schon in anderen anderen Teilpunkten korrigiert bzw. erweitert wurden.
> ...



Große Mengen "dunkler Materie" wären noch okay. Es ist zwar eine unbefriedigendes Theoriegebäude, wenn es am Ende nur noch 5% des sichtbaren Universums für sichtbar erklärt und den Rest diffus hinter einem Vorhang verschwinden lässt, für den selbst es keine Erklärung gibt, aber im Sinne der Wissenschaft wäre das wenigstens eine Reduktion vieler offener Fragen auf eine einzige ("Warum sind wir so blind?"). Somit wäre eine Theorie der dunklen Materie ein Erkenntnisfortschritt. Das Problem, dass Treshold aber leugnet bzw. zum er jeder Nachfrage arrogant ausweicht: Es gibt nicht EINE Theorie. Je nachdem, welche Beobachtungen untersucht/erklärt werden sollen, ergeben sich extrem unterschiedliche Zahlen zum Einfluss der dunklen Materie und somit zu deren Menge. Wir können unsere Beobachtungen nicht ausgehend von den bestehenden Theorien + dem festehenden Faktor "dunkler Materie" erklären, sondern wir haben ständig unsystematische Abweichungen und anstatt diese als Falsifikation bestehender Theorien zu deklarieren, ordnen Astronomen diese Abweichungen einer wortwörtlich mystischen Substanz zu, die in jeder Untersuchung andere Eigenschaften aufweist oder in anderen Mengen vorkommt. 

Selbst innerhalb ein und derselben Untersuchung wird nicht selten mit einer irregulären, klumpigen Verteilung der dunklen Materie argumentiert, um unterschiedliche Auswirkungen an unterschiedlichen Stellen des beobachteten Raumes zu "erklären", ohne dass diese Verteilung erklärt werden könnte, die oft massiv von den Gesetzmäßigkeiten abweicht, die die Verteilung sichtbarer Materie bestimmen. Das ist keine wissenschaftliche Theorie mehr, das ist ein Einhorn das man sich hinbiegt, wie man es gerade braucht, weil das beobachtete nicht zum gedanklichen Weltbild passt. Selbst Einsteins kosmische Konstante war wissenschaftlicher, denn das war wenigstens EINE Konstante, die er selbst nicht begründen, mit der er aber sein Bild des konstanten Kosmos erklären konnte. "Dunkle Materie" braucht dagegen für unser Sonnensystem eine andere ""Konstante"" als für Andromeda und verletzt damit DIE Grundlage aller Naturwissenschaft, nämlich die Annahme, dass Naturgesetze allgemein gültig sind. (Eine Annahme, die natürlich nur ein Postulat ist und gerne angezweifelt werden darf. Aber damit lässt man dann eben die Naturwissenschaften insgesamt hinter sich und spricht auf Fernerkundung angewiesene extrasolare Astronomie jegliche Erklärungsmöglichkeiten ab.)

Das ist auch der entscheidende Unterschied zur Teilchenphysik, die genauso überfinanziert und nutzlos ist oft mit nicht direkt sichtbaren, nur indirekt beobachtbaren Dingen argumentiert und darauf Theoriegebilde türmt. Die aber vorher sämtliche Eigenschaften der hypothetischen Teilchen derart exakt definieren kann, dass deren tatsächlicher Nachweis jahrzehnte später nichts weiter als eine "das hätten wir dann auch abgehakt" Fußnote ist, die keinerlei neue Erkenntnisse mehr bringt.


----------



## Threshold (26. Dezember 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ein gewisser "Treshold" widerspricht dir in diesem Punkt. Diskutier am besten mit ihm weiter, mir ist das zu blöd.


Ich kann nichts dafür, wenn du das nicht verstehst. 
Die dunkle Materie ist deswegen allgemein akzeptiert, weil es bisher noch nichts besseres gibt. wird sie falsifiziert, muss es logischer weise dann eine bessere Theorie geben.
Ist mir aber jetzt echt zu blöd, dir das ständig erklären zu müssen wie Wissenschaft funktioniert.


----------



## chill_eule (26. Dezember 2020)

The Fight is on!

Dunkle Materie feat. Gravitationslinsen & Co. KG.

*VS.*

Ja...was denn eigentlich? 


Klar werden aktuell verschiedene Theorien _überprüft_. 

Unter anderem auch eine String-Theorie mit 27(?!) Dimensionen...?
Da ist der Konsens aber eher... kaum vorhanden.

Fakt ist: 
Es gibt im *sichtbaren *Universum nicht genug Masse um alle Effekte, die man so beobachtet, zu erklären.
Sichtbare Materie (x%) + _unsichtbare_ (aber massebehaftete) Materie (xx%) + _unfassbare_ (weil komplett unerklärlichliche) Energie (xx%) ergeben unser Universum.

Ob man das nun "Herbert", "Apfelkuchen" oder "Dunkle Materie/Energie" nennt, ist doch vollkommen Wumpe


----------



## Threshold (27. Dezember 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Unter anderem auch eine String-Theorie mit 27(?!) Dimensionen...?
> Da ist der Konsens aber eher... kaum vorhanden.


Frag mal die theoretischen Physiker. Die finden die Stringtheorie super.
Das Dilemma ist, dass man sie empirisch nicht überprüfen kann.
Das gleiche Problem hat auch die Quantenmechanik. Um sie zu überprüfen, musst du Quantenmechanik anwenden.
Und die Quanteneffekte verschwinden sowieso, sobald Wechselwirkung ins spiel kommt.
Da ist die allgemeine Relativititätstheorie besser. Als letzte klassische Theorie kann man sie sehr gut empirisch belegen. Und bisher gibt es ja nichts, was sie widerlegt.
Und sie findet technische Anwendung. Eine wissenschaftliche Theorie. die man in Technik gießen kann, kann nicht so falsch sein, denn sonst würde die Technik nicht funktionieren.
Ich bin sehr neugierig darauf, wann man es schafft, die Gravitation mit der Quantenmechanik zu verbinden und natürlich auch auf das James Webb Teleskop, um die Strukturbildung des Universums auf der Spur zu kommen.


----------



## RyzA (27. Dezember 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich bin sehr neugierig darauf, wann man es schafft, die Gravitation mit der Quantenmechanik zu verbinden


Ich glaube die "Theory of Everything" wird Wunschdenken bleiben.

Aber das es dunkle Materie gibt halte ich schon für plausibel.


----------



## Mahoy (27. Dezember 2020)

Dunkle Materie lässt sich über ein vergleichsweise simples Experiment indirekt nachweisen:

Man wandert so lange in einem unbeleuchteten Zimmer herum, bis man sich tierisch das Knie stößt. Bis dann der Schmerz nachgelassen und man den Lichtschalter gefunden hat, ist nicht mehr feststellbar, woran man sich gestoßen hat. Irgend etwas, dass im Raum vorkommt, muss es gewesen sein, aber man weiß nicht was. ---> Dunkle Materie.


----------



## RyzA (27. Dezember 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Dunkle Materie lässt sich über ein vergleichsweise simples Experiment indirekt nachweisen:
> 
> Man wandert so lange in einem unbeleuchteten Zimmer herum, bis man sich tierisch das Knie stößt. Bis dann der Schmerz nachgelassen und man den Lichtschalter gefunden hat, ist nicht mehr feststellbar, woran man sich gestoßen hat. Irgend etwas muss es gewesen sein, aber man weiß nicht was. ---> Dunkle Materie.


Oder wenn du auf Toilette groß musst. Das ist auch meistens "dunkle" Materie.


----------



## Mahoy (27. Dezember 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Oder wenn du auf Toilette groß musst. Das ist auch meistens "dunkle" Materie.


Aber da sind Herkunft und Zusammensetzung zumindest ungefähr bekannt.   

Ich hoffe nur, dass es sich bei der kosmischen Materie nicht um das selbe Material handelt. Das Universum ist manchmal schon beschissen genug ...


----------



## Threshold (27. Dezember 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich glaube die "Theory of Everything" wird Wunschdenken bleiben.


Wenn man sie findet, kann man Gravitation manipulieren.


----------



## Mahoy (27. Dezember 2020)

Alles und Jeder mit Masse kann die Gravitation manipulieren. Der Kniff wäre es, sie quasi zu synthetisieren.


----------



## Threshold (27. Dezember 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Alles und Jeder mit Masse kann die Gravitation manipulieren. Der Kniff wäre es, sie quasi zu synthetisieren.


Wirst du von Monden umkreist?


----------



## Mahoy (28. Dezember 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wirst du von Monden umkreist?


Als eiserner Verfechter der klassischen Gravitationstheorie müsstest du diese Frage eigentlich nicht stellen.


----------



## RyzA (28. Dezember 2020)

Auch kleinere Massen ziehen sich an.
Dazu gibt es auch Experimente in der Schwerelosigkeit.


----------



## Threshold (28. Dezember 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Auch kleinere Massen ziehen sich an.
> Dazu gibt es auch Experimente in der Schwerelosigkeit.


Ist aber immer wieder erstaunlich wie unfassbar schwach die Gravitation ist.
Da hebst du mit einem kleinen Magneten eine Nadel hoch, obwohl die Erde mit allem, was sie hat, an der Nadel zieht. 
Obwohl ich ja nichts gegen 0,5g hätte. Da fällt vieles einfacher.


----------



## RyzA (28. Dezember 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ist aber immer wieder erstaunlich wie unfassbar schwach die Gravitation ist.
> Da hebst du mit einem kleinen Magneten eine Nadel hoch, obwohl die Erde mit allem, was sie hat, an der Nadel zieht.
> Obwohl ich ja nichts gegen 0,5g hätte. Da fällt vieles einfacher.


Aber die Reichweite der Gravitation ist wohl unbegrenzt. Auch wenn die Kraft mit der Entfernung abnimmt.
Außerdem kann die Gravitation nicht abgeschirmt werden.


----------



## Two-Face (28. Dezember 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das dauert eben. Sei doch nicht so ungeduldig.


Naja, bei den Gravitationswellen hat es 100 Jahre gedauert.
Bei der Antimaterie sogar noch ein paar Jährchen länger.
Und wie lange hat es noch mal gedauert, bis man die ersten Kandidaten für "Dunkle Sterne" (also Schwarze Löcher) entdeckt hat?

Also ich wäre da bei meiner doch arg begrenzten Lebensspanne durchaus ein bissl ungeduldig.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Dezember 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Auch kleinere Massen ziehen sich an.
> Dazu gibt es auch Experimente in der Schwerelosigkeit.



Dazu brauchst du keine Schwerelosigkeit. Mit guter Lagerung reicht schon die Gravitation von ein paar kg aus, um die verbleibende Reibung zu überwinden.


----------



## RyzA (28. Dezember 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dazu brauchst du keine Schwerelosigkeit. Mit guter Lagerung reicht schon die Gravitation von ein paar kg aus, um die verbleibende Reibung zu überwinden.


Nicht wegen der atmosphärischen Reibung, sondern das ein anderes viel stärkeres Gravitationsfeld alles (überlagert).
In der Schwerelosigkeit ziehen sich kleine Objekte direkt an. Es sei denn das Raumschiff beschleunigt stark.


----------



## Mahoy (28. Dezember 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ist aber immer wieder erstaunlich wie unfassbar schwach die Gravitation ist.
> Da hebst du mit einem kleinen Magneten eine Nadel hoch, obwohl die Erde mit allem, was sie hat, an der Nadel zieht.


Gravitation verhält sich allerdings auch sehr erratisch. Wenn man sich beispielsweise werktags morgens aus dem Bett erheben muss, zieht sie einen mit schier unwiderstehlicher Kraft zurück auf die Matratze.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Dezember 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Nicht wegen der atmosphärischen Reibung, sondern das ein anderes viel stärkeres Gravitationsfeld alles (überlagert).
> In der Schwerelosigkeit ziehen sich kleine Objekte direkt an. Es sei denn das Raumschiff beschleunigt stark.



Schon klar. Aber wie gesagt: Du musst deine Objekte gar nicht durch Fliehkraft in der Schwebehalten. Ein gutes Gleitlager reicht schon vollkommen aus. Der Klassiker ist ein leichtgängiges Drehpendel mit zwei kleinen Kugeln an die zwei größere (aber eben auch nicht mehr als 5-20 kg pro Stück angenähert werden => Ausschlag auf der Drehachse weil die großen Kugeln stark genug mit den kleinen wechselwirken.


----------



## FetterKasten (29. Dezember 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber die Reichweite der Gravitation ist wohl unbegrenzt. Auch wenn die Kraft mit der Entfernung abnimmt.



Theoretisch ist die Reichweite unbegrenzt, ab einer gewissen Entfernung sind andere Effekte aber stärker, weswegen die Gravitation "übertönt" wird.
Ab ca. 3 Mio. Lichtjahre ist die Ausdehnung des Universums stärker als die Gravitation. Ab da entfernt sich alles tendenziell eher, als dass es sich noch anzieht.

Bspw. ziehen sich Milchstraße und Andromeda Galaxie noch gegenseitig an und nähern sich. Weiter außen entfernt sich alles immer weiter voneinander.


----------



## Threshold (29. Dezember 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber die Reichweite der Gravitation ist wohl unbegrenzt. Auch wenn die Kraft mit der Entfernung abnimmt.
> Außerdem kann die Gravitation nicht abgeschirmt werden.


Da sich die Gravitation mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit ausbreitet muss das postulierte Graviton masselos sein.


FetterKasten schrieb:


> Bspw. ziehen sich Milchstraße und Andromeda Galaxie noch gegenseitig an und nähern sich. Weiter außen entfernt sich alles immer weiter voneinander.


Das ist nicht ganz richtig. Andromeda und Milchstraße gehören zum Virgo Galaxienhaufen und der bewegt sich auf den großen Attraktor zu, mit rund 600km/s.


----------



## RyzA (29. Dezember 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Da sich die Gravitation mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit ausbreitet muss das postulierte Graviton masselos sein.


Ja es hat zumindest keine Ruhemasse.
Laut Welle/Teilchen Dualismus müsste es ja so ein Teilchen geben.
Gravitationswellen wurden schon entdeckt.


----------



## Threshold (29. Dezember 2020)

Auch weil Gravitation endlos wirkt, wie elektromagnetische Strahlung auch.
Aber da die Gravitation so unfassbar schwach ist, ist es eben schwer zu entdecken.
Vermutlich versteckt sich das Graviton hinter der dunklen Materie.


----------



## RyzA (29. Dezember 2020)

Aber eigentlich müsste es doch auch dort auftreten wo die Wellen sind.


----------



## Threshold (29. Dezember 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber eigentlich müsste es doch auch dort auftreten wo die Wellen sind.


Gravitation funktioniert als Krümmung der Raumzeit durch Massen ja hervorragend, wie Einstein immer wieder aufs Neue belegt.
Derzeit ist kein Platz für ein Graviton. 
Aber zu Beginn des Universums müssen alle Kräfte als eine aufgetreten sein und erst danach haben sich die Kräfte aufgeteilt. Zuerst hat sich die Gravitation entkoppelt -- dunkle Materie konnte dadurch Gravitationstöpfe bilden, in denen die leuchtende Materie dann hineingefallen ist.
Danach hast sich die starke Kernkraft entkoppelt und hat die Quarks gebildet.
erst danach haben sich schwache Kernkraft und elektromagnetische Kraft entkoppelt.
Schließlich haben wir schon die schwache Kernkraft und die elektromagnetische Kraft vereinen können zur elektroschwachen Wechselwirkung. 
Die starke Kernkraft wäre dann die nächste, dafür braucht es aber stärkere Teilchenbeschleuniger.
Aber um die Gravitation zu vereinen, braucht es wohl einen Teilchenbeschleuniger, der so groß ist wie das Universum.

Ich finde die Quarks aber sowieso viel interessanter. Bis heute gibt es ja nicht mal eine Hypothese, wozu die anderen 4 Quarks überhaupt da sind, die man im Teilchenbeschleuniger gefunden hat.
Up und down Quark ist klar -- aber der Rest? 
Und dann eben die Strukturbildung. Derzeit braucht man die dunkle Materie, weil man sonst nicht erklären kann, wieso sich überhaupt Galaxien gebildet haben.
alles sehr rätselhaft und es wird noch sehr lange dauern, bis man da wirklich mehr wissen wird.

Aber ich gucke weiterhin Videos bei Lesch und Gaßner und Co.   
Letztens hab ich ein Video von Andreas Müller gesehen, wo er gut erklärt hat, wieso man die dunkle Materie braucht und wieso Neutrinos keine dunkle Materie sein können und schwarze Löcher auch nicht.


----------



## RyzA (29. Dezember 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Gravitation funktioniert als Krümmung der Raumzeit durch Massen ja hervorragend, wie Einstein immer wieder aufs Neue belegt.
> Derzeit ist kein Platz für ein Graviton.


Laut Welle/Teilchen Dualismus müsste es aber auch dort vorhanden sein wo die Wellen auftreten.
Man kann nicht sagen die Wellen werden an Punkt x gemessen und das Graviton tritt vielleicht bei Y oder Z auf.
Wenn es ein Graviton gibt muß es auch dort sein wo die Wellen sind.


----------



## Threshold (29. Dezember 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Laut Welle/Teilchen Dualismus müsste es aber auch dort vorhanden sein wo die Wellen auftreten.
> Man kann nicht sagen die Wellen werden an Punkt x gemessen und das Graviton tritt vielleicht bei Y oder Z auf.
> Wenn es ein Graviton gibt muß es auch dort sein wo die Wellen sind.


Tja, was fragst du mich. Letztendlich misst du den welle Teilchen Dualismus deswegen, weil du ihn messen willst.
Bei starker Wechselwirkung verschwindet der Effekt und die Teilchen verhalten sich wie teilchen.
Gibt dafür ein Experiment, das Lesch mal gezeigt hat. 
Da die Gravitation aber erst mal klassischer Natur ist, verhalten sich Gravitationswellen wie Wasserwellen, nur eben 3 dimensional.


----------



## FetterKasten (29. Dezember 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist nicht ganz richtig. Andromeda und Milchstraße gehören zum Virgo Galaxienhaufen und der bewegt sich auf den großen Attraktor zu, mit rund 600km/s.



Hab nochmal gegoogelt, Wikipedia sagt dazu:
"Das heißt, dass sich die Galaxienhaufen in diesem Bereich weniger schnell voneinander entfernen, als dies bei einer homogenen Expansion des Universums der Fall wäre."








						Großer Attraktor – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## Adi1 (31. Dezember 2020)

Wenn wir nur 5% aller uns umgebenden Materie beschreiben können,
wäre es auch möglich,
das wirklich führende Physiker einfach falsch liegen/lagen.

Starke und schwache Kernkraft, Gravitation und Elektromagtismus,

vlt. fehlt da nochwas


----------



## Threshold (31. Dezember 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Starke und schwache Kernkraft, Gravitation und Elektromagtismus,


Gibt keinen Hinweis und es gab schon viele, die meinten eine fünfte Kraft entdeckt zu haben. Dazu kamen die, die der Meinung waren, dass die die Gravitation abschirmen konnten.
Und natürlich die, die von freier Energie faseln. 
Dazu noch die. die meinen, dass man die Energie der Neutrinos nutzen kann.


----------



## Mahoy (31. Dezember 2020)

Nicht, dass ich etwas für die Gravitonenabschirmer und Lichtesser übrig hätte, allerdings bitte ich zu bedenken, dass es mal eine Zeit gab, da wurde das Universum nicht von vier Grundkräften, sondern von vier Elementen bestimmt. Und wer eine vorherrschende Lehrmeinung _streng nach wissenschaftlichen Kriterien_ korrigieren oder gar ablösen will, hat einen schweren Stand - auch dann, wenn er in der Restrospektive Recht behalten sollte.

Spinnern  pseudowissenschaftliche, aber bequeme Alternativen unterzujubeln ist hingegen einfach. Da gilt der Grundsatz: Ich kann es begreifen, also muss es stimmen.


----------



## RyzA (31. Dezember 2020)

Bis Ende des 19. Jahrhunderts hat man noch das Medium "Äther" angenommen.

Äther (Physik)


----------



## chill_eule (31. Dezember 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dazu kamen die, die der Meinung waren, dass die die Gravitation abschirmen konnten.
> Und natürlich die, die von freier Energie faseln.


Vergiss nicht die Heilkraft der Tachyonen!

Gestern Nacht habe ich eine wahnwitzige "Dokumentation" über sogenannte "Weiße Löcher" gesehen.
Totaler bullshit. 
Nur weil es mathematisch möglich ist in den _einsteinschen _Gleichungen, heißt es ja nicht, dass die Natur das auch umsetzt (siehe auch Tachyonen und Wurmlöcher...)


----------



## Threshold (31. Dezember 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Nicht, dass ich etwas für die Gravitonenabschirmer und Lichtesser übrig hätte, allerdings bitte ich zu bedenken, dass es mal eine Zeit gab, da wurde das Universum nicht von vier Grundkräften, sondern von vier Elementen bestimmt. Und wer eine vorherrschende Lehrmeinung _streng nach wissenschaftlichen Kriterien_ korrigieren oder gar ablösen will, hat einen schweren Stand - auch dann, wenn er in der Restrospektive Recht behalten sollte.


Bei gewissen Dingen ist man schon so weit. dass man behaupten kann, dass das so ist.
Die Erde ist in der Tat eine Kugel. 
Die Sonne produziert die Energie tatsächlich mittels Kernfusion.
Und ich kenne niemanden, der sich von der Gravitation abschirmen kann -- Aluhutträger mal ausgenommen -- die können ja noch viel mehr als das. 


chill_eule schrieb:


> Nur weil es mathematisch möglich ist in den _einsteinschen _Gleichungen, heißt es ja nicht, dass die Natur das auch umsetzt (siehe auch Tachyonen und Wurmlöcher...)


Mathematik ist ja auch keine Naturwissenschaft. Sie kann sich mit Dingen beschäftigen, die es nicht in der Natur gibt.
Daher haben die Physiker auch so ein Problem mit der Singularität. Die darf es in der Natur eigentlich nicht geben. Die Mathematiker haben damit keine Probleme.


----------



## Mahoy (31. Dezember 2020)

Für den Mathematiker ist es kein Problem, wenn drei Leute den Raum verlassen, obwohl nur zwei drin sind - dann wird einfach einer wieder reingeschickt, damit der Raum leer ist. Physiker hingegen finden so ein Vorgehen grundsätzlich problematisch. 

Kurz: Mathematik kann Zustände beschreiben, aber nicht die Welt erklären. Auch wenn manche Mathematiker das gerne anders sehen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Dezember 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Wenn wir nur 5% aller uns umgebenden Materie beschreiben können,
> wäre es auch möglich,
> das wirklich führende Physiker einfach falsch liegen/lagen.
> 
> ...



Bei den Kräften eher unwahrscheinlich bzw. natürlich kann das was fehlen, aber das hat nichts mit den 95% Unerklärbarkeit im mehr-oder-minder-sichtbaren Universum zu tun. Die Probleme bei den Kräften und deren Erklärung oder auch nur Entdeckung spielen sich quasi komplett in Quantenmaßstäben ab, das unerklärliche Verhalten der sichtbaren Himmelskörper im eindeutig relativistischen Maßstäben. Aber ich vermute auch, dass wir bei letzteren Beobachtungen einen systematischen Knick in der Optik haben und zwar wortwörtlich: Wir beobachten ein Universum ausschließlich über elektromagnetische Wellen, können alle als elektromagnetische Wellen aus diesem Universum bei eingehenden Signale mit einer Theorie erklären, die in zunächst reichlich absurd erscheinender Art die Geschwindigkeit elektromagnetischer Wellen zum zentralen Aufhänger erklärt und scheitern, sobald wir mit der gleichen Theorie die komplexeren Interaktionenm zwischen den Himmelskörpern, insbesondere in deren Vergangenheit, erklären wollen, die es zwar zwangsläufig (ge)geben (haben) muss, die aber nicht mehr direkt für uns sichtbar sind. Bin ich der einzige, der sich fragt, ob hier nicht vielleicht das Messsystem "angucken" ein limitierender Faktor ist? Die Medizin hatte auch so ihre Probleme, Krankheiten zu erklären, solange es keine Mikroskope gab, die zumindest einen Teil der Vorgänge sichtbar machen konnten. Genau daran erinnern mich auch Astronomen immer wieder.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Für den Mathematiker ist es kein Problem, wenn drei Leute den Raum verlassen, obwohl nur zwei drin sind - dann wird einfach einer wieder reingeschickt, damit der Raum leer ist. Physiker hingegen finden so ein Vorgehen grundsätzlich problematisch.



Für Elementarphysiker ist das einzige Problem in dieser Beobachtung, dass "Leute" scheinbar ausschließlich als zählbares, räumlich fest abgegrenztes Objekt existieren, dessen Position und Ruhelage beide bekannt sind. Wäre es eine diffuse, wolkenähnliche Aufenthaltswahrscheinlichkeit, hätten sie mit der Zwischenbilanz "-1" überhaupt kein Problem  .


----------



## RyzA (1. Januar 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Mathematik ist ja auch keine Naturwissenschaft. Sie kann sich mit Dingen beschäftigen, die es nicht in der Natur gibt.
> Daher haben die Physiker auch so ein Problem mit der Singularität. Die darf es in der Natur eigentlich nicht geben. Die Mathematiker haben damit keine Probleme.





Mahoy schrieb:


> Für den Mathematiker ist es kein Problem, wenn drei Leute den Raum verlassen, obwohl nur zwei drin sind - dann wird einfach einer wieder reingeschickt, damit der Raum leer ist. Physiker hingegen finden so ein Vorgehen grundsätzlich problematisch.
> 
> Kurz: Mathematik kann Zustände beschreiben, aber nicht die Welt erklären. Auch wenn manche Mathematiker das gerne anders sehen.


Wenn man eine "Theory of Everything" finden sollte, lässt sich ALLES in der Natur mathematisch beschreiben.
Und man weiß dann  auch das alles determiniert ist.

Hier noch ein interessantes Video über die Ausbreitungsgeschwindigkeit der Gravitation bzw Wellen:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X1ly9LXhysY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der Autor hat sich viel Mühe gegeben.


----------



## Threshold (20. Januar 2021)

Das Video über dunkle Energie finde ich ganz gut. Josef Gaßner steht der Theorie etwas kritischer gegenüber.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MVha8Upt4Y0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (5. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dau-SvYcrto

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Adi1 (13. Februar 2021)

Dazu noch einen Nachtrag









						Alpha Centauri: Das Bild eines Planeten
					

Mit dem Very Large Telescope haben Forscher nach Planeten im Orbit von Alpha Centauri gesucht - und ein mögliches Signal gefunden




					www.spektrum.de


----------



## RyzA (19. Februar 2021)

Rover "Perseverance" landet auf dem Mars

Mal gucken ob der uns neue Erkenntnisse über den Mars liefert.


----------



## Olstyle (19. Februar 2021)

Wann und welche sind wohl eher die angebrachten Fragewörter. Dass man neue Erkenntnisse sammeln wird ist eigentlich selbstverständlich.


----------



## chill_eule (19. Februar 2021)

Mit der gefühlt 56K Modem Verbindung von dem Ding richtung Erde, wird das schwer.
Nicht mal Farbfotos... 

Gibt auch kritische Stimmen 
https://www.golem.de/news/persevera...-hat-keinen-applaus-verdient-2102-154325.html


----------



## RtZk (19. Februar 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Mit der gefühlt 56K Modem Verbindung von dem Ding richtung Erde, wird das schwer.
> Nicht mal Farbfotos...
> 
> Gibt auch kritische Stimmen
> https://www.golem.de/news/persevera...-hat-keinen-applaus-verdient-2102-154325.html



Solange es nur irgendein klein geistiger Schreiberling für eine IT Seite kritisiert.
Ich finde es vor allem lustig, dass er glaubt es besser zu wissen als die NASA.


----------



## Threshold (19. Februar 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Gibt auch kritische Stimmen
> https://www.golem.de/news/persevera...-hat-keinen-applaus-verdient-2102-154325.html


Das ist nur eine Meinung.
Der kann ja sammeln gehen, damit man einen neuen Übertragungssatelliten zum Mars schickt.


----------



## chill_eule (19. Februar 2021)

Hier noch eine Zweite:









						Peinlich: NASA-Rover nicht auf Mars, sondern auf Acker in Brandenburg gelandet
					

Kümmernitztal (dpo) - Schwere Panne bei der NASA: Aufgrund eines Berechnungsfehlers ist die Mars-Sonde Perserverance am Montag nicht wie geplant auf d




					www.der-postillon.com
				






Nicht falsch verstehen, ich bin immer sehr beeindruckt wenn wir Menschen überhaupt irgendetwas ins Weltall schicken und dann auch noch Millionen oder gar Milliarden Kilometer weit reisen lassen 
Voyager I und II haben das Sonnensystem verlassen, funktionieren immer noch mit Technik aus der 70er Jahren, gehts noch krasser? 
Allerdings wird auch in der Raumfahrt ja inzwischen gern Mal Geld gespart. Abgesehen natürlich von Herrn Musk, den Chinesen, Indern und inzwischen auch den Vereinigten Arabischen Emiraten.

Aber die ISS wird nach wie vor mit _tausend_ Jahre alten Sojus-Kapseln angeflogen...
Und die NASA bekommt ja nicht genug Kohle um eine Art Nachfolger für die Spaceshuttles zu bauen.


----------



## Mahoy (19. Februar 2021)

RtZk schrieb:


> Solange es nur irgendein klein geistiger Schreiberling für eine IT Seite kritisiert.
> Ich finde es vor allem lustig, dass er glaubt es besser zu wissen als die NASA.


Der gleichen Argumentation zufolge wärst du ja auch nicht in der Lage einzuschätzen, ob der Autor womöglich richtig liegt, weil du sogar nur ein kleiner Forenschreiberling  bist. 
Aber mal ernsthaft: Die NASA ist eine Behörde, die im Wesentlichen auch nur Mitarbeiter wie den "kleingeistigen Schreiberling" beschäftigt. Nur dass die nicht über ihre Arbeit schreiben (dürfen), sondern Aufgaben abarbeiten, die manchmal eben auch nicht ganz so sinnvoll erteilt sind, wie es möglich wäre.

Ich kann nicht behaupten, dass ich vollumfänglich mit Herrn Wunderlich-Pfeiffers Ansicht übereinstimme, aber ist durchaus auffällig, dass viel Manpower in prestigeträchtige, jedoch an sich redundante Missionen gesteckt wird - vorzugsweise in solche, wo zu Aufrechterhaltung des Flows auch Folgemissionen finanziert werden müssen.

Auch die NASA kann ich verstehen. Die hat eine lange Durststrecke hinter sich und möchte nicht wieder dahin, dass sie eifrig und effizient alle anliegenden und machbaren Aufgaben erledigt hat, nur um danach wieder jahrelang auf Sparflamme  budgetiert vor sich hin zu vegetieren - bevor dann irgendwann dem obersten Sesselfurzer in Washington einfällt, dass sich die USA ja auch mal wieder im Weltraum profilieren könnten.
Also werden die Ziele gestreckt und auf möglichst viele Einzelmissionen aufgeteilt. Gut für die NASA, aber schlecht für den Steuerzahler und alle, die für ihre Arbeit auf zeitnah gewonnene, _neue_ Daten angewiesen sind.


----------



## Threshold (19. Februar 2021)

Die Raumfahrt und allgemein die Wissenschaft ist eben monetarisiert worden. 
Es geht nur noch ums Geld. 
Früher gab es einen Professor, der mehrere Mitarbeiter hatte. Wenn es da was zu forschen gab, wurde die Arbeit aufgeteilt und gut.
Heute hast du mehrere Professoren an der Uni und keine Mitarbeiter mehr. Willst du was forschen, musst du erst mal um Geldmittel fragen und dann kommt meist "was hat das denn für einen Nutzen".
Und wenn du sagst "Grundlagenforschung", wirst du ausgelacht und bekommst kein Geld.
Und wenn man bedenkt, was die NASA früher für Geldmittel hatte und was sie heute noch hat, dann sind das eben riesige Unterschiede. Da mal eben was planen kann man getrost vergessen, weils der Staat nicht mehr finanziert, weils ja Grundlagenforschung ist.

Ich bin ja dafür, dass man die Unis wieder zu dem macht, was sie mal sein sollten -- Bildungseinrichtungen. Ohne den Hang, damit Geld verdienen zu wollen.


----------



## Adi1 (19. Februar 2021)

Der Rover wird sicherlich neue Erkenntnisse liefern,
was da auf dem Mars vor langer Zeit nicht so gut lief.


----------



## BaMichi (19. Februar 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Mit der gefühlt 56K Modem Verbindung von dem Ding richtung Erde, wird das schwer.
> Nicht mal Farbfotos...


So können sie den Weltraum leichter faken, das geheime Wissen der flachen Erde darf nicht an die Öffentlichkeit kommen.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht behaupten, dass ich vollumfänglich mit Herrn Wunderlich-Pfeiffers Ansicht übereinstimme, aber ist durchaus auffällig, dass viel Manpower in prestigeträchtige, jedoch an sich redundante Missionen gesteckt wird - vorzugsweise in solche, wo zu Aufrechterhaltung des Flows auch Folgemissionen finanziert werden müssen.


Die Raumfahrt ist nur ein Vorwand. Das Geld wird in das Militär gesteckt.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e5ACN9iF8Jw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Threshold (20. Februar 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Hier noch ein interessantes Video über die Ausbreitungsgeschwindigkeit der Gravitation bzw Wellen:


Dass sich Gravitationswellen mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit ausbreiten ist doch schon völlig klar.


----------



## chill_eule (20. Februar 2021)

Das Video hat mich überzeugt, danke @BaMichi


----------



## RyzA (20. Februar 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dass sich Gravitationswellen mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit ausbreiten ist doch schon völlig klar.


Früher war das noch nicht so klar und das wird im Video erklärt.


----------



## Mahoy (20. Februar 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Das Video hat mich überzeugt, danke @BaMichi


Mich ebenso. Vorher hatte ich nur vermutet, dass gewisse Leute einen Dachschaden haben, jetzt muss ich es unter dem Druck der Fakten als gesichert annehmen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (20. Februar 2021)

Haben wir uns wieder einen neuen Flacherdler eingefangen? Das Internet tut der Menschheit echt nicht gut


----------



## RyzA (20. Februar 2021)

Ich glaube eher das er das nicht ernst meint.


----------



## Adi1 (6. März 2021)

Erdgeschichte: In einer Milliarde Jahren geht uns der Sauerstoff aus
					

Der Übergang geht geologisch rasend schnell




					www.spektrum.de
				




Na dann, gute Nacht 

Das ist aber eh egal,
solange wird es uns sowieso nicht geben.


----------



## RyzA (6. März 2021)

Eine sehr lange Zeit. Vielleicht hat der Mensch da die Erde schon verlassen.


----------



## maxxie (6. März 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Eine sehr lange Zeit. Vielleicht hat der Mensch da die Erde schon verlassen.


Weil er dann höchstwahrscheinlich schon  längst ausgestorben ist.   Nicht nur Individuen, sondern auch Spezies haben so etwas wie eine mittlere Lebensdauer.  Eigentlich gibt es keinen vernünftigen Grund anzunehmen,   der homo sapiens  hätte eine deutlich längere Lebensspanne als die ca. 1 Million Jahre, die für Säugetierarten üblich sind.  Und davon sind bis jetzt schon einige hunderttausend Jahre vergangen.  Je nachdem wie man schätzt.  Also blieben uns rein statistisch noch vielleicht 500.000  oder 700.000 Jahre. Wobei ich da eher skeptisch bin, ob wir auch nur annähernd so lange durchhalten.


----------



## Threshold (6. März 2021)

Dass die Leuchtkraft der Sonne steigt, ist ja kein Geheimnis und dass es dadurch heißer wird, auch nicht.
Die Oberflächentemperatur wird dann über 100 Grad betragen und damit ist das ganze Wasser der Ozeane verdampft und wird dann immer weiter und weiter von der Sonne weggeblasen.
So ist es schon der Venus ergangen. Die hat ihr Wasser schon vor langer Zeit verloren.


----------



## RyzA (6. März 2021)

maxxie schrieb:


> Weil er dann höchstwahrscheinlich schon  längst ausgestorben ist.   Nicht nur Individuen, sondern auch Spezies haben so etwas wie eine mittlere Lebensdauer.  Eigentlich gibt es keinen vernünftigen Grund anzunehmen,   der homo sapiens  hätte eine deutlich längere Lebensspanne als die ca. 1 Million Jahre, die für Säugetierarten üblich sind.  Und davon sind bis jetzt schon einige hunderttausend Jahre vergangen.  Je nachdem wie man schätzt.  Also blieben uns rein statistisch noch vielleicht 500.000  oder 700.000 Jahre. Wobei ich da eher skeptisch bin, ob wir auch nur annähernd so lange durchhalten.


Naja, ich bin da optimistischer. Wenn der technischer Fortschritt nicht irgendwann stagnieren sollte, denke ich, dass man mit Generationen-Raumschiffen unsere Spezies retten kann.  Vielleicht in ein paar hundert Jahren.


----------



## Mahoy (6. März 2021)

Ich bin jetzt mal der Oper-Optimist: Bei 500.000 Millionen Jahren hätte ich mir ja ein bißchen Sorgen gemacht, aber eine Milliarde Jahre sind genug Zeit um zu lernen, wie man ohne Sauerstoff auskommt.


----------



## soulstyle (6. März 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Naja, ich bin da optimistischer. Wenn der technischer Fortschritt nicht irgendwann stagnieren sollte, denke ich, dass man mit Generationen-Raumschiffen unsere Spezies retten kann.  Vielleicht in ein paar hundert Jahren.


Mag sein aber wir kennen nicht die ich sage mal Naturphänomene die man im "Weltraum" begegnet.
Wirklich sehr interessantes Thema. Vieleicht gibt es ja auch Planeten in denen Menschen leben können.
Wer weis?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. März 2021)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Erdgeschichte: In einer Milliarde Jahren geht uns der Sauerstoff aus
> 
> 
> Der Übergang geht geologisch rasend schnell
> ...



Kann mir mal einer erklären, wieso "der Sauerstoff ausgeht", wenn "CO2 zerfällt"? Die Zerlegung von CO2 ist DER wichtigste Produktionsschritt für die Erzeugung von Sauerstoff. Somit würde sogar zusätzlicher entstehen und problematisch ist wenn dann der Mangel an Kohlenwasserstoffen, weil Pflanzen (die an und für sich auch kein CO2 brauchen, sondern das enthaltene O2 ja eben sogar als giftigen Abfall in die Athmosphäre entsorgen müssen) keinen gasförmigen Kohlenstofflieferanten mehr haben und es statt dessen Kohlenstoff vom Himmel regnet.

Allerdings dürfte das so ziemlich allen Lebewesen egal sein, denn die thermische Zersetzung beginnt erst oberhalb von 1500 °C und ich habe noch kein Lebewesen gesehen, dass bei über 1400 °C an Sauerstoff- oder Kohlenwasserstoffmangel gestorben wäre...

Also nur mal wieder ein Artikel aus der Rubrik "Astrophysiker versuchen ihren Theroien durch biologische Anspielungen eine Bedeutung zu verleihen, haben aber keine Ahnung von Biologie".


----------



## Mahoy (6. März 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kann mir mal einer erklären, wieso "der Sauerstoff ausgeht", wenn "CO2 zerfällt"? Die Zerlegung von CO2 ist DER wichtigste Produktionsschritt für die Erzeugung von Sauerstoff. Somit würde sogar zusätzlicher entstehen und problematisch ist wenn dann der Mangel an Kohlenwasserstoffen, weil Pflanzen (die an und für sich auch kein CO2 brauchen, sondern das enthaltene O2 ja eben sogar als giftigen Abfall in die Athmosphäre entsorgen müssen) keinen gasförmigen Kohlenstofflieferanten mehr haben und es statt dessen Kohlenstoff vom Himmel regnet.


Der Artikel (bzw. dessen Aufhänger) ist Stuss auf so vielen Ebenen, da weiß man gar nicht, wo man anfangen soll.

Erst einmal haben wir dann zunehmend _mehr_ molekularen Sauerstoff, als gut sein dürfte.

Das macht aber nichts, weil ohne Photosynthese ohnehin sämtliche Nahrungsketten zusammenbrechen.

Was allerdings auch nicht geschieht, weil sämtliche Pflanzen vorher längst an Wassermangel eingegangen wären.

Aber auch das ist egal, weil zu diesem Zeitpunkt sämtliche Pflanzen bereits verbrannt sind, lange bevor sie verdursten und keine Photosynthese mehr betreiben können.

Was uns wiederum egal sein kann, weil wir soldidarisch mit verbrannt wären, bevor wir verdursten, verhungern oder vielleicht irgendwann keinen Sauerstoff mehr haben..

Natürlich nur, wenn uns bis dahin überhaupt noch (in einer Form, die das interessiert) geben sollte.

(Ganz zu schweigen von weiteren tendenziell lebensbedrohlichen Ereignissen, die aufgrund zunehmender Sonnenaktivität eintreten, lange bevor irgend etwas mit CO2 passiert.)


----------



## RyzA (6. März 2021)

Wie dem auch sei. Wir hätten da keine Überlebenschancen mehr.
Deswegen aussiedeln ins Weltall. Mit einen Generationenschiff.
Was anderes bleibt dem Menschen nicht übrig wenn er seine Art retten will.


----------



## Mahoy (7. März 2021)

_Falls_ die Menschheit in einer Milliarde Jahre noch existiert, wird sie meines Erachtens keine Raumschiffe bauen, um die sterbende Erde zu verlassen. Entweder ist sie dann technisch bereits in der Lage, den Sonnentod aufhalten, oder zurück auf einem Entwicklungsstand, der Raumfahrt ausschließt.

Oder sie existiert dann in einer Form, für die das alles komplett unerheblich ist.


----------



## RyzA (7. März 2021)

1 Milliarde Jahre muß man nicht warten. Die Erde wird schon viel eher für die meisten Menschen nicht mehr bewohnbar sein.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. März 2021)

Jup. Ich würde mal eine Verringerung der Tragfähigkeit auf 10 bis 20% des heutigen Wertes bis 2300-2400 in den Raum werfen. Und das ohne irgendwelche Änderungen an der Sonne...


----------



## RyzA (7. März 2021)

300-400 Jahre klingt schon sehr pessimistisch. Ich hoffe nicht.


----------



## Mahoy (7. März 2021)

Mit viel Glück und noch mehr Einsatz lässt sich das womöglich strecken oder pfleglicher über die Bühne bringen.

Ich fürchte aber, da wird Modell Marienkäfer: Millionen gehen drauf, bis der Bestand auf ein tragfähiges Maß zurückgeht und die Blattläuse wieder für alle reichen. Und dann geht das Ganze zyklisch wieder von vorne los.


----------



## Albatros1 (7. März 2021)

Da der Mensch in seiner heutigen Form und Lebensweise gar nicht mehr existieren würde ( in 1 Milliarde Jahren) gäbe es auch keine heute vorstellbaren Lösungen. Insofern irrelevant.


----------



## Threshold (7. März 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> _Falls_ die Menschheit in einer Milliarde Jahre noch existiert, wird sie meines Erachtens keine Raumschiffe bauen, um die sterbende Erde zu verlassen. Entweder ist sie dann technisch bereits in der Lage, den Sonnentod aufhalten, oder zurück auf einem Entwicklungsstand, der Raumfahrt ausschließt.
> 
> Oder sie existiert dann in einer Form, für die das alles komplett unerheblich ist.


In 1 Milliarde Jahren sollten man das Geheimnis des Kosmos gelöst haben. Dann beherrscht man nicht nur die Gravitation, sondern auch nukleare Prozesse. Man kann sich also eine Sonne selbst basteln und dazu den passenden Planeten.
War ja so bei Stargate Universe.


----------



## RyzA (11. März 2021)

Glaube ich nicht. Weil Naturgesetze eben Naturgesetze sind und bleiben.
Und gewisse Sachen wird man nie hinbekommen.
Genauso wenig wie man mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit reisen oder durch schwarze Löcher fliegen kann.
Das wird nie möglich sein.


----------



## Threshold (11. März 2021)

Es geht nicht um Lichtgeschwindigkeit.
Als die Menschen verstanden haben, wie Materie und Licht miteinander wechselwirken, konnte man Technologie aus diesem Wissen entwickeln. 
Wieso also sollte man nicht auch Technologie entwickeln können, wenn man die Gravitation verstanden hat?


----------



## RyzA (11. März 2021)

Wir kriegen nicht mal Kernfusion richtig hin und da erzählst du was von Sonnen erschaffen?


----------



## Threshold (11. März 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wir kriegen nicht mal Kernfusion richtig hin und da erzählst du was von Sonnen erschaffen?


Kernfusion geht schon, nur wird man damit niemals Geld verdienen können.
Abgesehen davon würde ich die Knete eh in Solaranlagen und Geothermie stecken. Wasserkraft geht natürlich immer.


----------



## RyzA (12. März 2021)

Man wird unsere Spezies nur retten können, wenn man einen bewohnbaren Planeten findet, der nicht zu weit weg ist.
Und man sollte wohl auch Terraforming beherrschen. Dann mit einen oder mehreren Gegerationenschiffen dort hinreisen und kolonisieren.


----------



## Threshold (12. März 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Man wird unsere Spezies nur retten können, wenn man einen bewohnbaren Planeten findet, der nicht zu weit weg ist.


Die Spezies muss erst mal mit dem klar kommen, was da ist, bevor man noch einen Planeten verheizt.


----------



## chill_eule (12. März 2021)

Der erste Schritt wäre ja, sich überhaupt mal als Spezies wahr zu nehmen bevor man über solche globalen Projekte auch nur im Ansatz nachdenkt.
Anders funktioniert das einfach nicht. 
Wenn man sich aber ansieht was auf der Weltbühne der Politik und auch einfach in den Köpfen sehr vieler Menschen los, ist dürfen wir sicher noch viele Jahrhunderte darauf warten.

Ich werd mir hier jedenfalls schon mal einen Platz reservieren 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (12. März 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Spezies muss erst mal mit dem klar kommen, was da ist, bevor man noch einen Planeten verheizt.



Naja, das unser Planet für uns nicht mehr bewohnbar wird ist nicht zu verhindern.


----------



## Mahoy (12. März 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Naja, das unser Planet für uns nicht mehr bewohnbar wird ist nicht zu verhindern.


Ach, man kann sich an Vieles gewöhnen. Ob und wie lange es noch unserer Vorstellung von Gemütlichkeit entspricht, das ist die Frage.

Wenn die Lebensbedingungen wirklich bedenklich werden, sehe ich allerdings Habitate auf unserem Planeten sowie genetische Modifikation noch weit, weit vor der technisch-logistischen Möglichkeit eines erfolgreichen Exodus.


----------



## Adi1 (12. März 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wie dem auch sei. Wir hätten da keine Überlebenschancen mehr.
> Deswegen aussiedeln ins Weltall. Mit einen Generationenschiff.
> Was anderes bleibt dem Menschen nicht übrig wenn er seine Art retten will.


Das kannste völlig vergessen,
bevor wir die Technik haben,
haben wir uns so schon ausgerottet. 
Ein Elon Musk wird uns auch nicht retten ...


----------



## RyzA (13. März 2021)

@Adi1 : du bist immer so pessimistisch.


----------



## Mahoy (14. März 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> @Adi1 : du bist immer so pessimistisch.


Ein Optimist ist ein Mensch, dem noch nicht alle Informationen zu Verfügung stehen.


----------



## RyzA (14. März 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ein Optimist ist ein Mensch, dem noch nicht alle Informationen zu Verfügung stehen.


Ich glaube dann hätte es nie Fortschritt gegeben.


----------



## Adi1 (20. März 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> @Adi1 : du bist immer so pessimistisch.


Nö,
ich schätze die Sache halt nur etwas realistischer ein 

Damit kommen wir gerade mal zum Mond:









						Nasa lässt neuen Raketenmotor minutenlang dauerfeuern
					

Im November soll eine neue Trägerrakete der Nasa zum Mond starten. Dafür testen die Raumfahrer nun final den neuen Motor. Alle vier Triebwerke brennen minutenlang auf Volllast und erzeugen einen mächtigen Wirbel aus Rauch.




					www.n-tv.de
				




der Mars, ist da noch weit weg .

Wir müssen uns nunmal damit abfinden,
das wir temporär existieren ...


----------



## RyzA (20. März 2021)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Nö,
> ich schätze die Sache halt nur etwas realistischer ein
> 
> Damit kommen wir gerade mal zum Mond:
> ...


Ich rede nicht vom jetztigen Stand, sondern in mehreren Jahrhunderten. Ein bißchen Fantasie bitte.  



> Wir müssen uns nunmal damit abfinden,
> das wir temporär existieren ...


Jedes Lebewesen welches sterblich ist, dass existiert "nur" temporär. Aber es geht ja auch um die Erhaltung einer ganzen Art.

Mal gucken... (bzw ich erlebe es nicht mehr) wie es in mehreren Hundert Jahren aussieht.
Ich denke die Menschen werden sich noch was einfallen lassen.


----------



## Adi1 (20. März 2021)

Wie bitte, mehrere Jahrhunderte?
Schon jetzt ist doch wegen einem hirnlosen Virus die Welt am Limit.

Der Klimawandel läuft auch schon,
was glaubst du denn,
wie wir aus der Sache begrenzt rauskommen,
wenn man so zögerlich darauf reagiert?


----------



## Mahoy (20. März 2021)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Wie bitte, mehrere Jahrhunderte?
> Schon jetzt ist doch wegen einem hirnlosen Virus die Welt am Limit.


Die Welt lässt das ziemlich kalt. Die Menschen sind am Wirbeln.



Adi1 schrieb:


> Der Klimawandel läuft auch schon,
> was glaubst du denn,
> wie wir aus der Sache begrenzt rauskommen,
> wenn man so zögerlich darauf reagiert?


Unsere Altvorderen haben ohne jeden Plan und ohne jede Einflussmöglichkeiten Eis- und Kaltzeiten und jahrelange Dürreperioden überstanden, nur mit äffischem Starrsinn und 'nem Knüppel bewaffnet.

Etwas zu unterlassen oder zu verschleppen ist zwar zum Schreien ärgerlich, erzeugt jedoch streng genommen keine größere Krisensituation, als wenn man gar nichts unternehmen könnte.

Wir sind selbst schuld, wenn noch ungemütlicher wird als nötig, aber von "ungemütlich" zu "ausgestorben" sind es ja doch ein paar Schritte mehr ...


----------



## Dudelll (20. März 2021)

Aussterben ist tatsächlich fast auszuschließen mMn.

Wird unsere Art zu leben so weiter gehen ? Vermutlich nicht. Werden viele Sterben ? Gut möglich.

Als Spezies wären vermutlich auch +10°C kein größeres Problem, nur dann halt unter anderem Bedingungen und bei einer deutlich geringeren Bevölkerungsdichte.

Ereignisse die wirklich unsere gesamte Spezies auslöschen würden gibt es tatsächlich nicht viele und die meisten davon würden den kompletten Planeten bzw. alles höhere Leben auf dem Planeten zerstören z.B. Cosmic Bursts oder größere Asteroiden Einschläge.

Was unsere Spezies angeht bin ich daher auch extrem optimistisch was die nächsten paar Tausend Jahre angeht. Bei unserer Zivilisation bin ich etwas zurückhaltender eingestellt ^^


----------



## AchtBit (20. März 2021)

Es existiert nur eine Naturwissenschaft und alle anderen sind nur abstrakte Ableger. Die Physik ist die Basis. Davon leitet sich die Chemie ab.  Die anorganische Chemie ist die Grenze. organische Chemie(90%) ist dann die erste abstrakte Ebene. Darauf basierend, in 2. Ebene, befindet sich die Biologie.  Atom ----> Molekularstrukturen sowie deren Erzeugung  ----> auf CH Verbindungen basierende Aminosäuren.  

Es gibt auch noch etliche Ableger aber die 3 Stufen sinds im wesendlichen . Dummerweise wusste ich das zu meiner Schulzeit noch nicht, sonst hätte  ich mich nur auf Physik konzentriert. Das hätte das Verständnis von Bio und Chemie erheblich verbessert.


----------



## RyzA (20. März 2021)

Chemie fand ich früher ziemlich schwierig und hatte mich nicht so interessiert. Biologie und Physik schon eher.
Mitlerweile finde ich Chemie auch interessant und es gehört ja dazu. Aber auch sehr viel Mathematik wenn es ums Eingemachte geht. Biologie verwendet von den Naturwissenschaften am wenigsten Mathematik wenn ich das richtig sehe. Wobei es da auch Schnittmengen mit Chemie gibt. Gentechnik kann auch sehr kompliziert werden.


----------



## AchtBit (20. März 2021)

Mathematik ist nur das Visa Versa zur Physik.


----------



## RyzA (20. März 2021)

In Physik wird natürlich auch viel gerechnet aber mit den normalen einfachen Formeln komme ich gut klar.
Nur wenn es in den Bereich der höheren Mathematik (Feldgleichungen, Stringtheorien usw) geht muß ich aussteigen.
Ich beschäftige mich meistens auch eher populärwissenschaftlich mit Naturwissenschaften. Hobby mäßig.


----------



## AchtBit (20. März 2021)

Ich hab mir mal, vor 25 Jahren, das Human Genetik Grundwissen reingezogen. War sehr interessant und hat bleibenden Eindruck bei mir hinterlassen. Also hab ich mir vor 10 Jahren das Genetik Taschenbuch gekauft. Ich musste feststellen, das sich das Wissen, in nur 15 Jahren, abartig vergrössert hat. Etwa so, wie wenn ich von DOS auf Win10 umgestiegen wäre.   Meine Wissensdurst hat sich blitzartig verzogen und machte der Erkenntnis "check gar nix" platz.


----------



## RyzA (21. März 2021)

Ja das ist hochkomplex. Deswegen würde ich eher populärwissenschaftliche Bücher als Fachbücher kaufen.
Sonst verliert man die Lust daran.


----------



## Adi1 (26. März 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Unsere Altvorderen haben ohne jeden Plan und ohne jede Einflussmöglichkeiten Eis- und Kaltzeiten und jahrelange Dürreperioden überstanden, nur mit äffischem Starrsinn und 'nem Knüppel bewaffnet.
> 
> Etwas zu unterlassen oder zu verschleppen ist zwar zum Schreien ärgerlich, erzeugt jedoch streng genommen keine größere Krisensituation, als wenn man gar nichts unternehmen könnte.
> 
> Wir sind selbst schuld, wenn noch ungemütlicher wird als nötig, aber von "ungemütlich" zu "ausgestorben" sind es ja doch ein paar Schritte mehr ...


Sicher, 
früher haben die handvoll Leute auch nicht die Welt so gnadenlos ausgenutzt. 

Wenn bis 2050 ca. 9,5 Mrd. Menschen die Welt bevölkern,
dann wird der Ressourcenverbrauch noch mal sprunghaft ansteigen,

letztendlich werden wir es nicht mehr packen,
eine Perspektive für nachfolgende Generationen zu schaffen.

Vermutlich sind daran auch schon andere Zivilisationen,
irgendwo dort draussen,
gescheitert.


----------



## Mahoy (26. März 2021)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Sicher,
> früher haben die handvoll Leute auch nicht die Welt so gnadenlos ausgenutzt.


Den für sie zugänglichen Teil haben auch die damalig kleineren Gruppen gnadenlos ausgenutzt. Die Möglichkeiten zum Erzeugen ökologischer Probleme waren ebenso begrenzt wie die zur Kompensation derselben.



Adi1 schrieb:


> Wenn bis 2050 ca. 9,5 Mrd. Menschen die Welt bevölkern,
> dann wird der Ressourcenverbrauch noch mal sprunghaft ansteigen,


Die Weltbevölkerung wird größer, aber den größten Anteil am Verbrauch natürlicher Ressourcen haben schon seit Jahrzehnten die selben Teile der Weltbevölkerung - und das sind nicht die, die zahlenmäßig wachsen.



Adi1 schrieb:


> letztendlich werden wir es nicht mehr packen,
> eine Perspektive für nachfolgende Generationen zu schaffen.


Es geht nicht um Generationen, sondern um Populationen. Dass es nicht für die gleichen Populationen reicht, bedeutet nicht, dass nicht für weitere Generationen reicht. Diese schrumpfen sich auf jeden Fall gesund, aber was wir womöglich nicht (mehr) beeinflussen können ist, wie pfleglich oder schmerzhaft dieser Prozess abläuft.



Adi1 schrieb:


> Vermutlich sind daran auch schon andere Zivilisationen, irgendwo dort draussen, gescheitert.


Oder haben es überwunden.


----------



## RyzA (27. März 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Oder haben es überwunden.


Genau. Es gibt immer Lösungen und Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Adi1 (27. März 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Genau. Es gibt immer Lösungen und Möglichkeiten.


Naja,
wenn ein "Point-of-no-Return"-Punkt überschritten wird,
gibt es keine Möglichkeiten mehr,
daran was zu ändern. 

Dann ist die Zeit der limitierende Faktor,
oder glaubst du daran,
das wir in 15 Jahren soweit sind,
um noch ne Kehrtwende einleiten zu können?

Schon jetzt werden doch die negativen Folgen der Globalisierung erkennbar,
die Kluft zwischen Losern und Winnern wird immer größer,

was wird es dann irgendwann mal geben ... ?


----------



## RyzA (10. April 2021)

Aufhalten wird man das Ganze wohl nicht mehr können. Aber zumindest abmildern wenn alle mitmachen.

Mal noch eine Astronews:https://www.spektrum.de/news/milchstrasse-die-spur-der-superbeschleuniger/1855666

Wir kriegen das ja meistens gar nicht direkt mit wenn Teilchen auf unsere Atmosphäre prasseln. Ausser durch erstaunliche  Phänomene wie z.B. Polarlichter.


----------



## Adi1 (10. April 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Mal noch eine Astronews:https://www.spektrum.de/news/milchstrasse-die-spur-der-superbeschleuniger/1855666


Ja,
die Astronomie ist wahrscheinlich noch die einzige Wissenschaft,
welche für richtige Überraschungen sorgen wird. 

Das Hubble-Teleskop ist schon revolutionär,
ich kann es kaum erwarten,
was das JWST https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/James-Webb-Weltraumteleskop,
liefern wird.

Hoffentlich diesmal ohne Sehfehler


----------



## Dudelll (10. April 2021)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Ja,
> die Astronomie ist wahrscheinlich noch die einzige Wissenschaft,
> welche für richtige Überraschungen sorgen wird.
> 
> ...


Wenn es denn irgendwann endlich mal startet xD

Gibt aber auch noch andere Wissenschaften in denen es interessante Überraschungen geben dürfte die nächsten Jahre. 

Denke rund um das Thema Ki, integrierte Photonik, Quantencomputing und Materialwissenschaft wirds einiges interessantes neues geben, auch mit dem Potential gravierender Veränderungen. Hauptsächlich durch die immer größere zur Verfügung stehende Compute Power.

Und aus der Teilchenphysik gibt's ja auch endlich mal wieder was das zumindest die Chance hat wirklich interessant zu werden, wobei das olle Standard Modell sich ja bislang leider als sehr robust erwiesen hat, aber who knows ^^


----------



## RyzA (10. April 2021)

Ich hatte mir auch mal eben Gedanken über die Verdauungsorgane und den Stoffwechsel von höheren Lebewesen gemacht. Wir müssen ja Nahrung aufnehmen weil Nahrung Energie enthält welche der Körper benötigt. Die Energie kann aber erst durch die Verdauung genutzt werden. Und wird dann verstoffwechselt. Effizienter wäre es direkt über die Haut wie Solarzellen oder nicht?
Das Problem ist nur das Licht bzw dessen Intensität nicht immer genutzt werden kann.

Aber ich kann das jetzt nicht ausrechnen: Nehmen wir mal eine Mahlzeit mit 800 kcal. Wie lange müsste man dafür Licht in Energie umwandeln, um den selben Energiewert zu erhalten? Auf einer Fläche von ca 2 qm² (menschliche Haut)

Kann das ein Mathematiker oder Physiker hier mal  gerade ausrechnen? 

*Edit:* Oder den normalen durchschnittlichen Tagesbedarf einen normal arbeitenden erwachsenen Menschen: ca. 2000 kcal. Wie lange müsste man dafür eine Fläche von 2 qm² welche mit Solarzellen ausgestattet ist, bestrahlen, um auf den selben Energiewert zu kommen?


----------



## Dudelll (10. April 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir auch mal eben Gedanken über die Verdauungsorgane und den Stoffwechsel von höheren Lebewesen gemacht. Wir müssen ja Nahrung aufnehmen weil Nahrung Energie enthält welche der Körper benötigt. Die Energie kann aber erst durch die Verdauung genutzt werden. Und wird dann verstoffwechselt. Effizienter wäre es direkt über die Haut wie Solarzellen oder nicht?
> Das Problem ist nur das Licht bzw dessen Intensität nicht immer genutzt werden kann.
> 
> Aber ich kann das jetzt nicht ausrechnen: Nehmen wir mal eine Mahlzeit mit 800 kcal. Wie lange müsste man dafür Licht in Energie umwandeln, um den selben Energiewert zu erhalten? Auf einer Fläche von ca 2 qm² (menschliche Haut)
> ...


Ich probiers mal überschlagsmäßig ^^

800kcal ~ 3200kJ
Sonnenleistung ~ 1000 W/m^2
Bei 2qm Haut also 2000W

Würde dann nur 30 Minuten dauern, bei 100% Wirkungsgrad.

Weiß Grad nicht wie effizient Photosynthese ist, aber mit 10% Wirkungsgrad (evtl. immer noch recht hoch ) wäre man bei 4 Stunden.

Wenn nur ca. 50% der Haut wirklich beitragen bei 8 Stunden, und mit einer mittleren Sonnenleistung die eher unter 1000w/qm liegt wirds langsam unpraktikabel^^


----------



## RyzA (10. April 2021)

Danke! Ja sehr interessant.

Photosynthese betreiben ja Pflanzen um u.a. an Energie zu bekommen und geben dann Sauerstoff ab. Zum Vorteil aller anderen Lebewesen.  Es gibt glaube ich auch Bakterien welche Photosynthese betreiben. Oder Plankton.


----------



## chill_eule (10. April 2021)

Wenn unser Gehirn nicht so viel Energie bräuchte, dann käme man mit 800kcal schon quasi über den ganzen Tag


----------



## Dudelll (10. April 2021)

Realistisch wäre das ganze natürlich deutlich unpraktikabler weil wir mit der Energie irgendwie glucose und atp erzeugen müssten wenn wir die nicht durch Nahrung aufnehmen. Nur mit der Energie direkt könnten wir ja erstmal nicht viel anfangen.^^

Denke glucose aus co2 und Wasser zu gewinnen ( machen Pflanzen ja im Grunde ) ist deutlich Energie aufwendiger als einfach direkt einen Haufen Zucker zu essen^^

Da hab ich aber ehrlich gesagt nicht wirklich Ahnung von, geht ja eher in Richtung Bio und Chemie.


----------



## RyzA (10. April 2021)

Und wir müssten alle nackig rumlaufen. *Kopfkino*


----------



## chill_eule (10. April 2021)

Und wir hätten vor allem grüne Haut 

Ob die "Orioner" Photosynthese betreiben? 








						Orioner
					

Die Orioner, Orionen oder Orions sind eine grünhäutige, humanoide Spezies vom Planeten Orion und kontrollieren weite Teile des Borderlands. Die Orioner besitzen eine kräftige, grüne Hautfarbe. Die Männer sind größer als die meisten anderen Humanoiden. Sie zeichnet eine große Körperkraft aus. Im...




					memory-alpha.fandom.com


----------



## Mahoy (10. April 2021)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Ja,
> die Astronomie ist wahrscheinlich noch die einzige Wissenschaft,
> welche für richtige Überraschungen sorgen wird.


Sicherlich, sofern man Ozeanographie , Teilchenphysik, Genetik, Psychologie und noch zig andere Fachbereiche außen vor lässt ...


----------



## chill_eule (10. April 2021)

Im Bereich der "Genderforschung" erwarten uns sicherlich auch noch _diverse_ Überraschungen


----------



## RyzA (10. April 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Und wir hätten vor allem grüne Haut






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gFmCBOrNJ8c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dudelll (10. April 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Im Bereich der "Genderforschung" erwarten uns sicherlich auch noch _diverse_ Überraschungen


Ba Dum Tss :p


----------



## Threshold (10. April 2021)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Denke glucose aus co2 und Wasser zu gewinnen ( machen Pflanzen ja im Grunde ) ist deutlich Energie aufwendiger als einfach direkt einen Haufen Zucker zu essen^^


Die Pflanze muss das letztendlich machen, da sie ihrer Nahrung nicht hinterher laufen kann.
Der Wirkungsgrad der Photosynthese beträgt 28%.


RyzA schrieb:


> Es gibt glaube ich auch Bakterien welche Photosynthese betreiben.


Das sind Cyanobakterien. Die erzeugen mehr Sauerstoff als alle Pflanzen zusammen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. April 2021)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Ich probiers mal überschlagsmäßig ^^
> 
> 800kcal ~ 3200kJ
> Sonnenleistung ~ 1000 W/m^2
> ...



10% sind keine schlechte Schätzung. Der Photosynthese-Mechanismus als solcher hat zwar einen höheren Wirkungsgrad, aber gut 60% des Sonnenlichts bestehen überhaupt nicht aus photosynthetisch verwertbarer Strahlung und der Rest trifft eben auch nicht ausschließlich auf die aktiven Pigmente, sodass am Ende >90% der einfallenden Energie ungenutzt bleiben. Von dem Rest muss aber auch noch der Photosyntheseapparat unterhalten werden, den Tiere bislang nicht mit sich rumschleppen, sodass weniger als 5% der einfallenden Energie die Blätter einer Pflanze als nutzbares Produkt verlassen. Nimmt man noch die Ineffizienz in anderen Teilen dazu, landen am Ende 1-2% in dem Wachstum, dass sich Vegetarier später einverleiben. 

"Laufende Pflanzen" könnten ein Teil dieser Energie ohne Zwischenstufen nutzen, müssten aber auch den Photosynthesapparat mit sich herumschleppen, sodass sie vielleicht 2,5% des aufgenommenen Sonnenlichts für den "Mensch"-Teil eines "grünen Menschen" nutzen könnten. Ergibt dann nach deiner Rechnung also 20 Stunden voller Sonneneinstrahlung auf 2 m², die man bräuchte, um besagte 3200 kJ zu harvesten. Dummerweise braucht ein 2-m-Mann, der soviel Haut hat, und nicht nur den ganzen Tag vor sich hinvegetiert, aber die 3-5 fache Menge. Er müsste also jeden Tag 60 bis 100 Stunden jeden cm² seiner Haut, von den Fußsohlen bis hinter die Ohrläppchen, mit maximalem Sonnenlicht bestrahlen, was sowohl geometrisch als auch von der Zeitplanung her schwierig wäre.

K.O.-Kriterium ist aber nicht die geringe Effizienz und der resultierende Flächenbedarf, wenn man sich auf natürliches Sonnenlicht beschränken muss. K.O.Kriterium ist die Ineffizienz: Dem Körper 10 kWh nutzbare Energie binnen 24 h zuzuführen, wäre nur eine Frage ausreichend starker Lampen und damit zwar für die natürliche Evolution unlösbar, aber technisch ein Klacks. Aber was wird aus den einhergehenden 390 kWh nicht-nutzbare Energie? Es hat seinen Grund, dass wir nur sehr beschränkt in die gleißende Sommer-Mittagssonne legen und eine 40-mal so starke Strahlungsquelle als Waffe bezeichnen würden. In Ruhe muss unser Körper normalerweise unter 100 Watt Abwärme abführen. Bei direkter solarer Energieversorgung wären es ungefähr 1700 W.


----------



## RyzA (11. April 2021)

Danke für deine nüchterne Analyse. War auch nur mal so ne fixe Idee von mir.


----------



## Threshold (11. April 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Danke für deine nüchterne Analyse. War auch nur mal so ne fixe Idee von mir.


Einfach in die Mikrowelle legen. Davon wird man zwar nicht satt, aber das wärmt schön.


----------



## RyzA (13. April 2021)

Mal eine philosophische Betrachtung von Harald Lesch. Mit naturwissenschaftlichen Gegenargumenten. Er ist ja beides. Philosoph & Astrophysiker.  




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eu90ejAqaIs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und ein interessantes Detail: in jedem seiner Videos taucht die orange Tasse auf. Die scheint er wohl zu mögen.


----------



## Threshold (14. April 2021)

Sehr interessanter Beitrag zur Frage der dunklen Materie.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h4sD5_zhZnE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (14. April 2021)

Für dunkle Materie spricht ja vieles. Ich glaube auch das sie existiert.
Nur ist es schwer sie direkt nachzuweisen. Wenn geht das bisher nur indirekt.


----------



## chill_eule (14. April 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich glaube auch das sie existiert.


Da braucht man nix _glauben_...
Dunkle Materie muss es geben, sonst ist unser bisheriges Weltbild komplett fürn A*rsch und unsere Wissenschaftler haben die letzten 100 Jahre nichts verstanden.


----------



## RyzA (14. April 2021)

Glauben in dem Sinne, dass ich überzeugt bin das es so ist. Aufgrund hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit.


----------



## Threshold (15. April 2021)

Die dunkle Materie ist derzeit das beste Konzept für das, was man beobachtet.


----------



## RyzA (16. April 2021)

Dunkle Materie hat eine Masse ist aber nicht sichtbar.
Aber wenn sie Masse hat, dann hat sie auch Gravitation.
Deswegen der Einfluss auf die Strukturen der sichtbaren Materie.
Müsste sie nicht auch eine bestimmte Wellenintensität ausstrahlen?
So das man Gravitationswellen, von ihr ausgehend, messen kann?


----------



## Threshold (16. April 2021)

Es gibt ja die Theorie, dass dunkle Materie nicht klumpt. Es also keine Planeten aus dunkle Materie gibt.
Ebenso hat man noch keine Beobachtungen gemacht, ob dunkle Materie mit einem schwarzem Loch wechselwirkt. 
Und Gravitationswellen kann man aktuell nur messen, wenn schwarze Löcher bzw. Neutronensterne miteinander verschmelzen. Wenn also wirklich große Massen beteiligt sind.
Die Erde stößt auch Gravitationswellen aus, sind aber so schwach, dass sie keiner messen kann.


----------



## RyzA (16. April 2021)

Naja, dunkle Materie soll ja mehr Masse haben als sichtbare Materie (5 mal so viel). Kommt wohl dann auch auf die Verteilung/Konzentration an.


----------



## Threshold (17. April 2021)

Derzeit ist das Modell ja so, dass es dunkle Materie um Galaxien gibt, nicht aber darin.
Mit dem Urknall entstand die Raumzeit und die Gravitation war die erste Kraft, die sich abgekoppelt hat. Da es aber noch keine Materie gab, wie wir sie kennen, konnte die bereits entstandene dunkle Materie die Raumzeit so formen, dass die leuchtende Materie, die danach entstand, in diese Potenzialtöpfe hineinfallen konnte und dadurch bildeten sich die Galaxien. 
Fluktuationen der Hintergrundstrahlung weisen zumindest darauf hin, dass das so abgelaufen sein kann.
Das Problem sind wohl derzeit die großen massiven schwarzen Löcher mit mehreren Milliarden Sonnenmassen, die in der Frühphase des Universums entstanden sind -- Quasare.
Die haben innerhalb von wenigen hundert Millionen Jahren mehrere Milliarden Sonnenmassen angesammelt. Keiner weiß, wie ein derartiger Prozess abgelaufen ist.
Genauso die Frage, ob nicht direkt nach dem Urknall, eben durch die Dichteschwankungen, eine Vielzahl von schwarzen Löchern entstanden sind, die vielleicht die Masse von Planeten haben. Das wären dann die primordiale Schwarzer Löcher, die nicht aus Sternen entstanden sind, denn die gab es damals noch nicht.


----------



## Dudelll (17. April 2021)

Soweit ich weiß sind primordiale schwarze Löcher als mögliche Erklärung für die "fehlende" Masse im Universum zwar nicht komplett ausgeschlossen, aber der Masse bereich den diese Schwarze Löcher haben müssten um die Diskrepanz erklären zu können und gleichzeitig nicht beobachtbar zu sein ist recht eingeschränkt.

So können Sie zum Beispiel nicht zu schwer sein, sonst hätte man sie beobachtet und nicht zu leicht, dann würde die Masse nicht reichen bzw man bräuchte so viele das man sie doch wieder hätte bemerken müssen.

Der Bereich der über bleibt und bisher noch nicht experimentell abgedeckt ist ist nicht sehr groß, daher geht man momentan eher davon aus das primordiale Löcher zwar beitragen könnten aber es eher unwahrscheinlich ist das die dunkle Materie hauptsächlich daraus besteht.

Zumindest ist das der stand den ich mitbekommen habe, falls das Quatsch ist korrigiert mich bitte ^^


----------



## Threshold (17. April 2021)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Zumindest ist das der stand den ich mitbekommen habe, falls das Quatsch ist korrigiert mich bitte ^^


Vermutlich haben wir das gleiche Video gesehen. 
Die Wissenschaft liebt ja einfache Lösungen und die frühen schwarzen Löcher hätten den Vorteil, dass man sich keine neue Materie ausdenken müsste, denn dunkle Materie besteht ja offenbar nicht aus den uns bekannten Elementarteilchen. Es wären dann eine neue Familie von teilchen erforderlich.
Das Problem ist halt, dass es gedauert hat, bis Materie entstanden ist. Die Gravitation schlug aber schon vorher zu und eine Masse hat eben die Gravitationstöpfe gebildet. Leuchtende Materie kann es nicht gewesen sein, denn die gab es damals einfach noch nicht. Ergo können es auch keine frühen schwarzen Löcher gewesen sein.
Zumindest gehen diverse Forscher davon aus, dass wir innerhalb der nächsten 20 Jahre das Rätsel lösen werden, sofern der LHC noch mal ausgebaut wird und man dann die energien erreichen kann, die man braucht, um die Teilchen der dunklen Materie zu finden.


----------



## Adi1 (17. April 2021)

Da ist noch vieles unklar,
wir können gerade mal 5% der Materie physikalisch beschreiben...

... da bleibt noch viel Luft nach oben


----------



## Dudelll (17. April 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Vermutlich haben wir das gleiche Video gesehen.
> Die Wissenschaft liebt ja einfache Lösungen und die frühen schwarzen Löcher hätten den Vorteil, dass man sich keine neue Materie ausdenken müsste, denn dunkle Materie besteht ja offenbar nicht aus den uns bekannten Elementarteilchen. Es wären dann eine neue Familie von teilchen erforderlich.
> Das Problem ist halt, dass es gedauert hat, bis Materie entstanden ist. Die Gravitation schlug aber schon vorher zu und eine Masse hat eben die Gravitationstöpfe gebildet. Leuchtende Materie kann es nicht gewesen sein, denn die gab es damals einfach noch nicht. Ergo können es auch keine frühen schwarzen Löcher gewesen sein.
> Zumindest gehen diverse Forscher davon aus, dass wir innerhalb der nächsten 20 Jahre das Rätsel lösen werden, sofern der LHC noch mal ausgebaut wird und man dann die energien erreichen kann, die man braucht, um die Teilchen der dunklen Materie zu finden.


Wenn du auch PBS Spacetime schaust dann vermutlich ja xD


----------



## Threshold (17. April 2021)

Ich habe das Video gesehen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=20-tLsj0dGg:3686

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dudelll (18. April 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich habe das Video gesehen.


Dann meinen wir doch nicht das gleiche, aber scheint thematisch sehr ähnlich zu sein, muss ich mir die Tage mal anschauen wenn ich die Zeit finde, danke für den Link.


----------



## RyzA (19. April 2021)

Mars-Helikopter hebt erfolgreich ab

Erster Flug eines Helikopters auf einen anderen Planeten.


----------



## -ElCritico- (22. April 2021)

Leben auf der Venus:








						Inland - Aktuelle Nachrichten
					

Inland - Aktuelle Nachrichten




					www.tagesschau.de
				




Netzwerk an Beschleunigungsstellen in unserem Sonnensystem:








						Astronomen finden "himmlische Autobahnen" durchs Sonnensystem
					

In unserem Sonnensystem gibt es ein regelrechtes Geflecht an "Autobahnen", auf denen sich Objekte besonders schnell und effizient von einem Ort zum anderen bewegen können. Das haben serbische Astronomen jetzt herausgefunden.




					winfuture.de


----------



## Threshold (22. April 2021)

Das mit Phosphin  scheint sich aber inzwischen erledigt zu haben.









						Leben auf der Venus? Mehr Widerspruch gegen angeblichen Fund von Phosphin
					

Zwei Forschergruppen haben den angeblichen Fund von Phosphin auf der Venus untersucht und widersprechen nun. Entschieden ist die Debatte damit aber nicht.




					www.heise.de


----------



## RyzA (22. April 2021)

Was neues vom Harald über schwarze Löcher:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nSFG_3_e0fE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -ElCritico- (22. April 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das mit Phosphin  scheint sich aber inzwischen erledigt zu haben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nicht ganz, sie waren spät mit ihren Veröffentlichungen, deswegen müssen sie ihre Zweifel äußern, damit ihre Nachforschungen abgeschlossen sind. Es wird weiter nach Belegen gesucht, dann gibt es Gewissheit. Ich mag den Ansatz eher als nach Wasser auf anderen Planeten zu suchen. Nicht jedes Lebenwesen muss sich wie auf der Erde entwickelt haben. Anomalien, die auf Lebenwesen deuten, sind zielführender, denke ich.


----------



## Threshold (22. April 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Nicht ganz, sie waren spät mit ihren Veröffentlichungen, deswegen müssen sie ihre Zweifel äußern, damit ihre Nachforschungen abgeschlossen sind. Es wird weiter nach Belegen gesucht, dann gibt es Gewissheit. Ich mag den Ansatz eher als nach Wasser auf anderen Planeten zu suchen. Nicht jedes Lebenwesen muss sich wie auf der Erde entwickelt haben. Anomalien, die auf Lebenwesen deuten, sind zielführender, denke ich.


Gewissheit hat man wohl erst, wenn man mit einer sonde hinfliegt und nachguckt.
Wobei ich Leben auf der Venus nie ausschließen würde, aber bei der Venus ist eben einiges schief gelaufen. So scheint die Venus, im Vergleich zur Erde, kein Wasser bekommen zu haben. Ergo konnte das CO2 nicht aus der Atmosphäre gewaschen werden wie auf der erde. Und gut möglich, dass sich trotzdem einzeller auf der Venus entwickelt haben. Aber die temperatur und der Druck haben sie in die oberen Atmosphären getrieben, wo sie bis heute überlebt haben.
Alles möglich.
Außerdem wird ja nicht nach Wasser gesucht. Wasser gibt es in rauen Mengen im All. Es wird nach Ozon gesucht. Ozon würde bedeuten, dass es freien Sauerstoff geben muss und bisher gibt es nur eine Art, wie freier Sauerstoff entstehen kann -- Lebewesen.


----------



## -ElCritico- (22. April 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Außerdem wird ja nicht nach Wasser gesucht. Wasser gibt es in rauen Mengen im All. Es wird nach Ozon gesucht. Ozon würde bedeuten, dass es freien Sauerstoff geben muss und bisher *gibt es nur eine Art, wie freier Sauerstoff entstehen kann -- Lebewesen.*


Nur die eine bekannte Art, schau dir die Große Sauerstoffkatastrophe an. Die ersten Lebewesen auf der Erde haben nicht nennenswert viel Sauerstoff produziert. Das wäre zum Beispiel ohne Sonden nicht nachweisbar gewesen. Die Erde war damals nur bedingt habitabel aus heutiger Sicht.
Die Situation auf der Venus ist ein bisschen anders. Es gibt anaerobe Bakterien (benötigen und produzieren keinen Sauerstoff) auf der Erde, die mehrere Kilometer über der Erdoberfläche existieren. Da vor Jahren eine russische Sonde auf der Venus gelandet war, musste man ausschließen, dass die Venus-Atmosphäre von den Bakterien auf der Sonde kontaminiert wurde.


----------



## Threshold (23. April 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Nur die eine bekannte Art, schau dir die Große Sauerstoffkatastrophe an. Die ersten Lebewesen auf der Erde haben nicht nennenswert viel Sauerstoff produziert. Das wäre zum Beispiel ohne Sonden nicht nachweisbar gewesen. Die Erde war damals nur bedingt habitabel aus heutiger Sicht.
> Die Situation auf der Venus ist ein bisschen anders. Es gibt anaerobe Bakterien (benötigen und produzieren keinen Sauerstoff) auf der Erde, die mehrere Kilometer über der Erdoberfläche existieren. Da vor Jahren eine russische Sonde auf der Venus gelandet war, musste man ausschließen, dass die Venus-Atmosphäre von den Bakterien auf der Sonde kontaminiert wurde.


Es geht um höher entwickeltes Leben, das gesucht wird. Auf der Erde gab es Milliarden Jahre lang Einzeller. Erst als das Sonnenlicht genutzt wurde und Sauerstoff als Abfallprodukt anfiel, ging es los. Alles oxidierte auf der Erde. Danach reicherte sich der Sauerstoff in der Atmosphäre an. Klar, die Lebewesen, die damit nicht klar kamen, starben aus aber erst mit dem freien Sauerstoff entstanden die vielen Arten. Oxidation als Energie war es schließlich, der da Leben voran brachte. Und genau das interessiert uns ja an anderen Planeten. 
Dass es hier und da grünen Schleim geben wird -- geschenkt. 
Aber Lebewesen, die eine Technologie entwickeln -- das wollen wir ja finden. 
Und das ist ein kleines Zeitfenster, denn so lange hat der Mensch jetzt auch keine Technologie am Laufen.
Man stelle sich vor, wir entdecken auf einem fremden Planeten FCKW.
Dann wissen wir, dass es dort Lebewesen gibt, die Klimaanlagen betreiben, die aber genauso blöd sind wie wir.


----------



## RyzA (23. April 2021)

Naja, wir können froh sein wenn wir irgendwo anders erstmal Einzeller finden würden. Das wäre schon eine Sensation.


----------



## Threshold (23. April 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Naja, wir können froh sein wenn wir irgendwo anders erstmal Einzeller finden würden. Das wäre schon eine Sensation.


Gibt ja Kandidaten. Der Saturnmond titan. die Galilei monde des Jupiter.
Wenn wir darauf Leben finden sollten, selbst wenn es Fossilien sind, wäre Leben wohl eine normale Erscheinung im Universum. Dort, wo es geht, würde sich dann immer Leben entwickeln. Die Frage ist halt, welche Bedingungen erfüllt sein müssen, damit Lebewesen entstehen können, die Technologie entwickeln?
Die Erde zeigt, dass es derartige Bedingungen gibt.


----------



## -ElCritico- (23. April 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Es geht um höher entwickeltes Leben, das gesucht wird. Auf der Erde gab es Milliarden Jahre lang Einzeller. Erst als das Sonnenlicht genutzt wurde und Sauerstoff als Abfallprodukt anfiel, ging es los. Alles oxidierte auf der Erde. Danach reicherte sich der Sauerstoff in der Atmosphäre an. Klar, die Lebewesen, die damit nicht klar kamen, starben aus aber erst mit dem freien Sauerstoff entstanden die vielen Arten. Oxidation als Energie war es schließlich, der da Leben voran brachte. Und genau das interessiert uns ja an anderen Planeten.
> Dass es hier und da grünen Schleim geben wird -- geschenkt.
> Aber Lebewesen, die eine Technologie entwickeln -- das wollen wir ja finden.
> Und das ist ein kleines Zeitfenster, denn so lange hat der Mensch jetzt auch keine Technologie am Laufen.
> ...


Bevor es wir uns in einen solchen Diskussionskreis verlaufen:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gnLKO2cvzk0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


halten wir das Wesentliche fest:
Es gibt Lebewesen, die Sauerstoff überhaupt nicht voraussetzen. Den Beleg dafür gibt es sogar in der Erdatmosphäre. Sie produzieren Phosphine als Abfallprodukt. Das kann man als zusätzlichen biologischen Marker bei Untersuchung auf Leben auf anderen Planeten heranziehen. Ob das Leben dort primitiv ist oder nicht, ist nicht der Gegenstand der Untersuchung gewesen. Auf der Erde haben sich Lebenwesen, die Sauerstoff umsetzen, durchgesetzt. Woanders unter anderen Bedingungen wäre es vielleicht anders gekommen. Die Zeit wird es zeigen.

Wenn es nach mir ginge, würde ich die Untersuchung auch auf Amonium erweitern. Der Stoff wäre ebenfalls ein Marker für Lebewesen oder deren Aktivitäten, falls die Konzentration stimmen würde.


----------



## Threshold (23. April 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Es gibt Lebewesen, die Sauerstoff überhaupt nicht voraussetzen.


Absolut korrekt.
Wie viele Lebewesen kennst du aber, die höher entwickelt sind, jedoch ohne Sauerstoff auskommen?


----------



## Dudelll (23. April 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Absolut korrekt.
> Wie viele Lebewesen kennst du aber, die höher entwickelt sind, jedoch ohne Sauerstoff auskommen?


Auf der Erde keine, muss aber nicht heißen das es nicht gehen würde. 

Das wir bei uns die Lebewesen finden die sich unter den atmosphärischen und weiteren äußeren  Bedingungen entwickelt haben die nunmal auf der Erde vorliegen ist ja nicht wirklich verwunderlich.

Möglicherweise kann sich unter anderen äußeren Bedingungen aber auch höheres Leben entwickeln / durchsetzen das nicht zwingend Sauerstoff benötigt.


----------



## Threshold (23. April 2021)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Möglicherweise kann sich unter anderen äußeren Bedingungen aber auch höheres Leben entwickeln / durchsetzen das nicht zwingend Sauerstoff benötigt.


Das Problem ist Energie. Ein hochentwickeltes Gehirn wie z.B. das unsere braucht sehr große energiemengen. Die musst du erst mal hinbekommen.
Und wir kennen ja andere Bedingungen. Die Venus hat eine CO2 Atmosphäre mit sehr hohem Druck. 
Auf dem titan gibt es eine dichte Atmosphäre, aber kalt.
Auf beiden finden wir kein Leben, zumindest nicht nach heutigen Erkenntnissen.


----------



## -ElCritico- (23. April 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Absolut korrekt.
> Wie viele Lebewesen kennst du aber, die höher entwickelt sind, jedoch ohne Sauerstoff auskommen?


Zur Zeit haben wir nur die Erde als Umgebung/Versuchslabor. Aus Sample Size = 1 kann man keine allgemeingültigen Schlussfolgerungen ziehen, um mehr ging es mir nicht.
Eigentlich ist es nicht mal sicher, ob es in den Ozeanen Tiere gibt, die ganz ohne Sauerstoff auskommen. Der Großteil ist ja immer noch unerforscht. Mal zum Nachdenken:








						Forscher entdecken erstes Tier ohne aerobe Zellatmung
					

Überraschender Fund: Ein kleiner Fischparasit könnte das erste bekannte Tier ohne funktionsfähige Mitochondrien sein – und damit auch ohne aerobe




					www.scinexx.de
				





Threshold schrieb:


> Das Problem ist Energie. Ein hochentwickeltes Gehirn wie z.B. das unsere braucht sehr große energiemengen. Die musst du erst mal hinbekommen.
> Und wir kennen ja andere Bedingungen. Die Venus hat eine CO2 Atmosphäre mit sehr hohem Druck.
> Auf dem titan gibt es eine dichte Atmosphäre, aber kalt.
> Auf beiden finden wir kein Leben, zumindest nicht nach heutigen Erkenntnissen.


Dann wäre eben der Stoffwechsel langsamer bei allen Lebewesen auf so einem Planeten. Langsamer denken != dumm. Die schnellste Energiequelle, die der Mensch hat,  ATP, ist anaeroben Ursprungs 

Nochmals, nur weil man etwas noch nicht kennt, heißt es nicht, dass es komplett ausgeschlossen ist, sonst wäre wir in der Steinzeit geblieben.


----------



## Threshold (23. April 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Die schnellste Energiequelle, die der Mensch hat, ATP, ist anaeroben Ursprungs


Und wozu atmen wir dann Sauerstoff?
Genau, ohne Sauerstoff kein Stoffwechsel.  


-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Nochmals, nur weil man etwas noch nicht kennt, heißt es nicht, dass es komplett ausgeschlossen ist, sonst wäre wir in der Steinzeit geblieben.


Natürlich. Mir geht es aber eben darum, ob wir auf Lebewesen treffen werden, mit denen man sich unterhalten kann.
Daher finde ich den Film "Arrival" auch so interessant.


----------



## RyzA (23. April 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Natürlich. Mir geht es aber eben darum, ob wir auf Lebewesen treffen werden, mit denen man sich unterhalten kann.
> Daher finde ich den Film "Arrival" auch so interessant.


Wie ich schon mal schrieb: erstmal kleine Brötchen backen!  

Wir können froh sein wenn wir (aus unserer Sicht) vergleichsweise primitives Leben vorfinden.

Dann gibt es nicht nur unseren Planeten als einziges Beispiel was wir kennen. Sondern schon 2. Und wenn es 2 gibt, dann ist es hochwahrscheinlich, dass gerade auf Planeten welche unseren ähnlich sind, auch komplexeres Leben existiert.

Aber gegen eine Kontaktaufnahme sprechen auch immer die großen Entfernungen. Und die begrenzenden physikalischen Gesetze.

Der Film ist übrigens sehr gut. Den habe ich auch auf Bluray.


----------



## -ElCritico- (23. April 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Natürlich. Mir geht es aber eben darum, ob wir auf Lebewesen treffen werden, mit denen man sich unterhalten kann.
> Daher finde ich den Film "Arrival" auch so interessant.


Das und Filme wie Jurassic Park/World finde ich immer interessant. Weißt du, was passieren würde, wenn wir Neanderthaler z.B. oder Dinosaurier an Hand von ihrem DNS wiederbeleben würden?
Sie würden nicht mal paar Tage überleben. Die Viren, Bakterien und Pilze würden sie sofort töten, da sie sich weiterentwickelt haben, aber nicht die prähistorische DNS. Ein Großteil vom unserem Erbmaterial ist nur wegen der Krankheiten da 
Zurück zum Arrival, wenn es Aliens gibt, die uns ähnlich genug sind, um von der Fauna auf der Erde zu profitieren, dann müssten sie auch die Technologie besitzen , um ihr Ergbut dermaßen zu verändern, damit Million/Milliarden Microorganismen ihnen nichts anhaben würden (stelle dir 100000 Biontech ähnliche Impfungen vor). Es geht eine andere Möglichkeit, über die Kreuzung mit einem Lebenwesen auf der Erde, allerdings wäre das Ergebnis nicht ein ursprüngliches Alien, sondern etwas ganz Neues.
Andersrum hätten Menschen dieselben Probleme auf einem bewohnbaren Planeten, der schon besiedelt ist. Terraforming ist der viel bessere und sichere Weg, wenn es um die Kolonialisierung des Weltalls geht.

Da gibt es noch Filme wie "Guardians of the Galaxy", die komischerweise als Science Fiction gelistet sind. Für mich sind sie pure Fantasie, sobald man das Feuer vom Raketenantrieb im Weltall sieht


----------



## Mahoy (24. April 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Das und Filme wie Jurassic Park/World finde ich immer interessant. Weißt du, was passieren würde, wenn wir Neanderthaler z.B. oder Dinosaurier an Hand von ihrem DNS wiederbeleben würden?
> Sie würden nicht mal paar Tage überleben. Die Viren, Bakterien und Pilze würden sie sofort töten, da sie sich weiterentwickelt haben, aber nicht die prähistorische DNS. Ein Großteil vom unserem Erbmaterial ist nur wegen der Krankheiten da


Heutige Generationen von (schädlichen) Viren, Bakterien und Pilzen haben ihre Angriffsvektoren auf heutige Wirte angepasst. Die sind plötzlich wiederauftauchenden prähistorischen Lebewesen oder neu auftauchenden Spezimen gegenüber erst einmal genauso ratlos wie deren Immunsystem. Da geht also einfach nur ein frischer Rüstungswettlauf los.

Künstlich "wiedererweckte" Lebewesen haben allerdings einen wesentlichen Vorteil: Ihre Schöpfer kennen die neuen Feinde und geben ihrer Schöpfung intelligenterweise gleich Abwehrkräfte mit auf den Weg.
Beispielsweise dürfte sich heutige Darmflora recht einfach implantieren lassen. Den dazu zählenden Bakterien ist es schlichtweg egal, ob sie im Verdauungstrakt eines Homo sapiens oder eines Homo neanderthalensis sitzen, so lange vertraute Nahrungs-/Grundbausteine reinkommen. Und die haben sich nicht verändert.

Diese gesagt, ist die eigentliche Lektion aus "Jurassic Park" (der Romanreihe), dass ausgestorbene Lebewesen eigentlich nicht wiedererweckt, sondern lediglich _neue_ Lebewesen nach Abbild ausgestorbener geschaffen werden können. Ein Spezies ist eben doch viel mehr als nur das, was in ihrer DNS gespeichert ist. Das komplette biologische und soziale Umfeld kann man nicht ebenfalls nachzüchten/klonen/etc..
Daher ist ja die Prämisse von Filmen, in denen Aliens genetische Informationen schicken ("Species" etc.) ziemlicher Humbug, da selbst bei korrekter Züchtung der Zellen nach Vorlage unter irdischen Rahmenbedingungen etwas komplett anderes entstehen würde als das, was die Vorlage war.

Die Prämisse von H. G. Wells' "War of the Worlds" hingegen ist lediglich wackelig. Ja, es kann sein, dass irdische Bakterien außerirdische Lebewesen mit dem dargestellten Ergebnis befallen können. Es kann aber ebenso sein, dass außerirdische Organismen für irdische Bakterien einfach tote Masse sind, mit der sie rein gar nichts anfangen können, oder dass das Immunsystem von Aliens ebenso zufällig auf Ähnlichkeiten der einfallenden Parasiten reagiert, wie diese zufällig passende Einfallswege finden.
Und dass hochtechnisierte Aliens, welche die Erde schon seit Ewigkeiten beobachten und irgendwann "abernten" wollen, sich nicht über dortige Bakterien im Klaren sind, ist auch nicht gerade glaubwürdig - allerdings verzeihlich, denn "Der Krieg der Welten" ist schließlich keine Hard-SF, sondern eine Parabel auf Kolonialismus.

Der Plot von "Arrival" hingegen setzt auf die Übermittlung von Technologie. Und das kann funktionieren, wenn Sender und Empfänger grundsätzlich vergleichbare Verständnissysteme haben. Grundlagen und deren Anwendungen inkl. Kontext kann man - wenn auch sicherlich in mehreren Anläufen - verlustfrei und situationsunabhängig kommunizieren. Notfalls muss man eben erst einmal erklären, dass eins und eins zwei ist, bevor man weitere Schritte gehen kann.


----------



## RyzA (24. April 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Der Plot von "Arrival" hingegen setzt auf die Übermittlung von Technologie. Und das kann funktionieren, wenn Sender und Empfänger grundsätzlich vergleichbare Verständnissysteme haben. Grundlagen und deren Anwendungen inkl. Kontext kann man - wenn auch sicherlich in mehreren Anläufen - verlustfrei und situationsunabhängig kommunizieren. Notfalls muss man eben erst einmal erklären, dass eins und eins zwei ist, bevor man weitere Schritte gehen kann.


Da die Naturgesetze im Universum überall gleich sind, kann man davon ausgehen, dass höher entwickelte Lebewesen, auch eine ähnliche Logik entwickeln. Demnach auch ähnliche Kommunikationsformen.



Noch was anderes da aktuell:

LIFT-OFF: SPACEX FLIEGT DIE NÄCHSTEN ASTRONAUTEN ZUR ISS

Ich habe immer großen Respekt vor diesen Menschen. Mit welchen Mut sie in solche Missionen gehen.


----------



## Dudelll (24. April 2021)

Ja der Ansatz  von Arrival ( oder Contact, falls jmd Arrival gut findet und den nicht kennt definitiv zu empfehlen^^, auch wenn er etwas in die Jahre gekommen ist) ist wirklich gut bzw. war endlich mal wieder was "neues". Ansonsten findet man hard scifi ja leider eher selten in Filmen.


----------



## RyzA (24. April 2021)

Vielleicht entdeckt ja auch noch eine ausserirdische Spezies die Voyager Golden Record und antwortet dann.
500 Millionen Jahre hat man Zeit. Solange sollen nämlich die Daten brauchbar sein.
Und falls es uns dann nicht mehr gibt wissen sie wenigstens das wir existiert haben und wo wir gelebt haben.
Dann könnten sie unseren Planeten vielleicht untersuchen. Wie in "A.I. künstliche Intelligenz" zum Schluß.
Oder uns sogar wieder genetisch zum Leben erwecken.


----------



## Mahoy (24. April 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Vielleicht entdeckt ja auch noch eine ausserirdische Spezies die Voyager Golden Record und antwortet dann.


Oder lässt es gerade deswegen bleiben.


----------



## RyzA (24. April 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Oder lässt es gerade deswegen bleiben.


Das kann auch möglich sein. Oder bestraft uns wie im Film "Der Tag als die Erde still stand".
Wobei sie zum Schluß dann doch noch ein Auge zudrücken.
Oder wie  in "The Abyss" wo den Menschen ein Spiegel vorgehalten wird.


----------



## -ElCritico- (24. April 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Heutige Generationen von (schädlichen) Viren, Bakterien und Pilzen haben ihre Angriffsvektoren auf heutige Wirte angepasst. Die sind plötzlich wiederauftauchenden prähistorischen Lebewesen oder neu auftauchenden Spezimen gegenüber erst einmal genauso ratlos wie deren Immunsystem. Da geht also einfach nur ein frischer Rüstungswettlauf los.


Keine Chance für das Lebewesen, mit 99,99% Wahrscheinlichkeit werden sich die Mikroorganismen zuerst anpassen, es reichen schon ein Paar, damit es ausstirbt. Außerdem geht es nicht nur um die Krankheiten, sondern um die ganzen Enzyme und Lebenwesen, die alles wie Leichen abbauen, solange das Immunsystem gegen sie nicht vorgeht. Sie bauen dann das Lebewesen bei lebendigem Leibe ab als wäre es eine Leiche.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Künstlich "wiedererweckte" Lebewesen haben allerdings einen wesentlichen Vorteil: Ihre Schöpfer kennen die neuen Feinde und geben ihrer Schöpfung intelligenterweise gleich Abwehrkräfte mit auf den Weg.
> Beispielsweise dürfte sich heutige Darmflora recht einfach implantieren lassen. Den dazu zählenden Bakterien ist es schlichtweg egal, ob sie im Verdauungstrakt eines Homo sapiens oder eines Homo neanderthalensis sitzen, so lange vertraute Nahrungs-/Grundbausteine reinkommen. Und die haben sich nicht verändert.


Der Austausch von Darmflora geht wirklich easy von statten, das stimmt. Ob dann irgendetwas Banales aus heutiger Sicht etwas Choleraähnliches auslöst, ist unbekannt, daher möglich, sicher ist es aber nicht. Die Immunität gegen Krankheiten ist ein ganz anderes Kaliber. Indiander in Nord- bzw. Südamerika haben nur einige mitbekommen, war auch dokumentiert. Es gibt verdammt viele davon, bei vielen weiß man nicht mehr, dass man gegen sie immun ist. Die Information befindet sich irgendwo im Erbgut.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Diese gesagt, ist die eigentliche Lektion aus "Jurassic Park" (der Romanreihe), dass ausgestorbene Lebewesen eigentlich nicht wiedererweckt, sondern lediglich _neue_ Lebewesen nach Abbild ausgestorbener geschaffen werden können. Ein Spezies ist eben doch viel mehr als nur das, was in ihrer DNS gespeichert ist. Das komplette biologische und soziale Umfeld kann man nicht ebenfalls nachzüchten/klonen/etc..
> Daher ist ja die Prämisse von Filmen, in denen Aliens genetische Informationen schicken ("Species" etc.) ziemlicher Humbug, da selbst bei korrekter Züchtung der Zellen nach Vorlage unter irdischen Rahmenbedingungen etwas komplett anderes entstehen würde als das, was die Vorlage war.
> munizieren. Notfalls muss man eben erst einmal erklären, dass eins und eins zwei ist, bevor man weitere Schritte gehen kann.


Mir ging es nicht um den Sinn, sondern um die Machbarkeit. Dinos würden schnell aussterben, Krankheiten, Nahrung etc. würden ihnen sofort zusetzen. Filmografisch gesehen fand ich die Teile toll, obwohl sie alle nach dem Prinzip laufen "böser Wissenschaftler verkalkuliert sich, Supergau steht an, Menschen werden gefressen".


Mahoy schrieb:


> Die Prämisse von H. G. Wells' "War of the Worlds" hingegen ist lediglich wackelig. Ja, es kann sein, dass irdische Bakterien außerirdische Lebewesen mit dem dargestellten Ergebnis befallen können. Es kann aber ebenso sein, dass außerirdische Organismen für irdische Bakterien einfach tote Masse sind, mit der sie rein gar nichts anfangen können, oder dass das Immunsystem von Aliens ebenso zufällig auf Ähnlichkeiten der einfallenden Parasiten reagiert, wie diese zufällig passende Einfallswege finden.
> Und dass hochtechnisierte Aliens, welche die Erde schon seit Ewigkeiten beobachten und irgendwann "abernten" wollen, sich nicht über dortige Bakterien im Klaren sind, ist auch nicht gerade glaubwürdig - allerdings verzeihlich, denn "Der Krieg der Welten" ist schließlich keine Hard-SF, sondern eine Parabel auf Kolonialismus.


Bis auf Plastik wird alles, was annähernd organisch ist, auf der Erde abgebaut. Der Vergleich mit einer toten Masse ist gut. Die Perspektive ist aber anders. Sie würden wie Leichen von den vielen Organismen auf der Erde behandelt, da kein Abwehrmechanismus gegen sie existiert. Ohne einen Abwehrmechanismus auf die Lebenwesen auf der Erde  wären wir innerhalb von Tagen wie Leichen bis auf die Knochen komplett abgebaut.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Der Plot von "Arrival" hingegen setzt auf die Übermittlung von Technologie. Und das kann funktionieren, wenn Sender und Empfänger grundsätzlich vergleichbare Verständnissysteme haben. Grundlagen und deren Anwendungen inkl. Kontext kann man - wenn auch sicherlich in mehreren Anläufen - verlustfrei und situationsunabhängig kommunizieren. Notfalls muss man eben erst einmal erklären, dass eins und eins zwei ist, bevor man weitere Schritte gehen kann.


Wieder, den Film fand ich von der Handlung her großartig, den Nachfolger eher weniger. Mir ging es nur um die Machbarkeitsstudie, als ob Aliens einfach auf der Erde ohne einen Raumanzung herumspazieren könnten, wenn sie sich von außen als Menschen tarnen würden.

Der letzte Science Fiction Film, der aus meiner Sicht den Namen einigermaßen verdient hatte, war "Der Marsianer".


----------



## Mahoy (24. April 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Mir ging es nur um die Machbarkeitsstudie, als ob Aliens einfach auf der Erde ohne einen Raumanzung herumspazieren könnten, wenn sie sich von außen als Menschen tarnen würden.


Außerirdische, die auf der Erde agieren wollen, müssen erst einmal hierher gekommen sein, haben also einen technologischen Stand erreicht, bei dem man Kenntnisse der Mikrobiologie voraussetzen muss. Die werden sich gegen Infektionen immunisieren.
Und dass sie diesen technologischen Stand überhaupt erreichen konnten bedeutet, dass sie bereits mikrobiologische Gefahren auf ihrer Welt überstanden haben, als sie ihn noch nicht erreicht hatten. Ihre Körper sind also grundsätzlich bis auf die Zellebene widerstandsfähig.

Wobei auch zu beachten ist, dass die meisten abbauenden Mikroorganismen der Erde mit lebenden Zellen wenig anfangen können, sondern sich eher an denaturiertem Zelleiweißen oder an gar nicht lebenden organischem und anorganischem Material delektieren. Selbst wenn irgendwo ein Kadaver liegt, brauchen Bakterien alleine ewig, um den zu zersetzen - wenn nicht andere, in der Regel höher organisierte Destruenten kräftig Vorarbeit leisten.

Auch unsere Körperzellen sterben vorwiegend durch Zellalterung und anorganische äußere Einflüsse, bevor sich Bakterien darüber hermachen. Die Ausnahmen sind hochspezialisiert: Bakterien, die beispielsweise bestimmte Pflanzen angreifen können, haben damit nicht automatisch die Fähigkeit, dasselbe bei anderen Pflanzen, geschweige denn mit menschlichen Gewebe zu machen. Ihnen fehlen beispielsweise die spezifischen Enzyme, um menschliche Zellwände aufzulösen.
Woher also sollten Bakterien, die lediglich spezifische menschliche/tierische oder pflanzliche Zellen angreifen können, plötzlich destruktiv wirksam gegen außerirdische Zellen sein?
Wenn, dann geschieht das durch zufällige Übereinstimmungen. Und was das angeht, ist die Gefahr durch von Außerirdischen eingeschleppt Mikroorganismen auf uns genauso groß wie umgekehrt.

Berücksichtigt natürlich, dass insbesondere vernunftbegabte Lebewesen üblicherweise nicht warten, bis sie in einem lange währenden Prozess von Bakterien aufgefressen wurden, sondern Zellveränderungen bemerken und diese behandeln.
Es kann also gut sein, dass Außerirdische in Menschengestalt beispielsweise verstärkt mit Hautirritationen etc. zu kämpfen haben und dagegen antibakterielle Salben auftragen, Medikamente gegen Durchfall einnehmen etc.. Ebenso gut kann es aber auch sein, dass sie sich nicht stärker kümmern müssen als der durchschnittliche Erdbewohner _oder sogar weniger_ als dieser. Je nach spezifischer Konstellation.

Dasselbe gilt für die Ernährung. Wenn Außerirdische bestimmte Eiweißketten verstoffwechseln können, ist es komplett egal, ob die in heimischer oder irdischer Nahrung auftauchen. Sie müssen allerdings unverträgliche Eiweißketten oder sonstige Stoffe vermeiden. In etwa so, wie ein Mensch mit Allergien aufpassen muss, was er zu sich nimmt.


----------



## Threshold (24. April 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Zurück zum Arrival, wenn es Aliens gibt, die uns ähnlich genug sind, um von der Fauna auf der Erde zu profitieren, dann müssten sie auch die Technologie besitzen , um ihr Ergbut dermaßen zu verändern, damit Million/Milliarden Microorganismen ihnen nichts anhaben würden (stelle dir 100000 Biontech ähnliche Impfungen vor).


Wieso müssen sie das? Du setzt hier voraus, dass außerirdisches Leben auf exakt der gleichen DNS setzt wie unseres.
Das Leben muss sich aber erst mal mit dem begnügen, was überhaupt vorhanden ist an chemischen Elementen.
Da fängt es schon mal an. Die Knochen, die die Lebewesen auf der Erde nutzen, konnten nur deswegen entstehen, weil es entsprechende chemische Voraussetzungen gab. Genauso wie das Salz in den Meeren. Auch das war nicht sofort vorhanden sondern musste erst entstehen.
Von daher würde ich nicht annehmen, dass Mikroorganismen der erde Einfluss auf die Physiologie von Außerirdischen haben.
Interessant fand ich den Film "Life". Der von einem Organismus handelt, den man auf dem Mars fand und wieder zum Leben erweckte und der völlig immun gegen alles war und am ende die gesamte Besatzung der Raumstation ausgeschaltet hatte.


----------



## RyzA (24. April 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Interessant fand ich den Film "Life". Der von einem Organismus handelt, den man auf dem Mars fand und wieder zum Leben erweckte und der völlig immun gegen alles war und am ende die gesamte Besatzung der Raumstation ausgeschaltet hatte.


Komischerweise brauchte er Sauerstoff den es auf dem Mars gar nicht gibt.


----------



## Threshold (24. April 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Komischerweise brauchte er Sauerstoff den es auf dem Mars gar nicht gibt.


Das ist ja nur eine Annahme der Forscher. Das Teil ist ja außen an der Raumstation entlang gelaufen und da gibt  es keinen Sauerstoff, geschweige denn Druck. Macht ihm nichts aus.


----------



## RyzA (24. April 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist ja nur eine Annahme der Forscher. Das Teil ist ja außen an der Raumstation entlang gelaufen und da gibt  es keinen Sauerstoff, geschweige denn Druck. Macht ihm nichts aus.


Naja, die Sauerstofffackeln hat es gerne angenommen.


----------



## Mahoy (25. April 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Komischerweise brauchte er Sauerstoff den es auf dem Mars gar nicht gibt.


Auf dem Mars und in dessen Atmosphäre gibt es durchaus Sauerstoff - nur halt ein bißchen wenig für die meisten Organismen, die unter irdischen  Bedingungen entstanden sind. 

Es kann ja auch Umweltbedingungen geben, in denen kein reaktiver Stoff dominant ist. Wenn sich dort Leben entwickelt, dürfte es von vornherein darauf ausgelegt sein, seine Optionen zu diversifizieren.

Beispielsweise wird ein Organismus, der in einer sauerstoffarmen Atmosphäre entsteht, eher keinen Metabolismus haben, der _hauptsächlich_ auf Sauerstoff setzt, kann aber trotzdem in der Lage sein, dessen energetische Optionen mitzunehmen, wenn sie sich anbieten.
Wir Menschen _brauchen_ ja auch nicht mehr als die knapp 21% Sauerstoffanteil unserer Atmosphäre, können aber sowohl mit mehr als auch mit etwas weniger überleben.

Hinzu kommt, dass unsere Filter nicht gerade Effizienzwunder sind, denn wir können nur rund 5% des Sauerstoffs aus de Luft extrahieren, die wir in unsere Lungen pumpen. Das hat sich so entwickelt, _weil_ genug Sauerstoff vorhanden ist, es muss aber nicht so sein.


----------



## Threshold (26. April 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Hinzu kommt, dass unsere Filter nicht gerade Effizienzwunder sind, denn wir können nur rund 5% des Sauerstoffs aus de Luft extrahieren, die wir in unsere Lungen pumpen.


Das liegt aber nicht daran, dass wir Ineffizienz sind, sondern daran, dass wir so viel Sauerstoff aus der Luft entnehmen wie wir Kohlendioxid abgeben.
Der normale Mensch bei normaler Atmung entnimmt der Luft 4% Sauerstoff und gibt 4% Kohlendioxid ab.
Das Verhältnis der Sauerstoffatme passt so auch recht gut. 4% Luftsauerstoff enthält ja genauso viele Sauerstoffatome wie 4% CO2.


----------



## Mahoy (26. April 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das liegt aber nicht daran, dass wir Ineffizienz sind, sondern daran, dass wir so viel Sauerstoff aus der Luft entnehmen wie wir Kohlendioxid abgeben.
> Der normale Mensch bei normaler Atmung entnimmt der Luft 4% Sauerstoff und gibt 4% Kohlendioxid ab.
> Das Verhältnis der Sauerstoffatme passt so auch recht gut. 4% Luftsauerstoff enthält ja genauso viele Sauerstoffatome wie 4% CO2.


Klar, die menschliche Lunge arbeitet  - gemessen an ihrer Umwelt und ihren Bedarf - im Optimum. Es endet ja zudem  nicht bei der Lunge, sondern auch die Sauerstoffsättigung des Bluts ist begrenzt. Mehr Extraktion würde also gar nichts bringen.

Das ist trotzdem ineffizient, wenn man es als Ziel definieren würde, möglichst viel Sauerstoff aus der Luft zu extrahieren. Bei einem geringeren Sauerstoffanteil der Luft würde ein Sauerstoff atmender Organismus anders arbeiten - also entweder bei gleicher Filtration mehr pumpen oder einen grundsätzlich anderen Mechanismus nutzen; eventuell über größere und/oder anders geartete Lungenfläche und/oder andere biochemische Prozesse.

Es ist ja kein Naturgesetz, dass man zwingend ein sauerstoffhaltiges Stoffgemisch einatmen und CO2 ausatmen muss, wenn man Sauerstoff haben will.


----------



## Threshold (26. April 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Es ist ja kein Naturgesetz, dass man zwingend ein sauerstoffhaltiges Stoffgemisch einatmen und CO2 ausatmen muss, wenn man Sauerstoff haben will.


´Für den Menschen schon, sonst ist es schnell vorbei. 
Aber die Natur interessiert sich auch nicht für Effizienz. Es geht darum möglichst wenig Energie einzusetzen.
Sieht man gut an Zecken. Die warten, bis einer vorbei kommt anstatt selbst zu suchen.
Die Sonne selbst ist bei der Fusion auch extrem ineffizient. Und das ist gut so, denn sonst würde sie nicht Milliarden Jahre lang Energie erzeugen.


----------



## Mahoy (26. April 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber die Natur interessiert sich auch nicht für Effizienz. Es geht darum möglichst wenig Energie einzusetzen.
> Sieht man gut an Zecken. Die warten, bis einer vorbei kommt anstatt selbst zu suchen.


Das ist doch mehr oder weniger genau die Definition von Effizienz: Das Ziel der Zecke ist Arterhaltung, und dafür betreibt sie den geringstmöglichen Aufwand. Und das macht sie außerdem effektiv, da es funktioniert.

Die Sonne hat aus unserer Perspektive eine nützliche Funktion. Ob sie effizient ist, können wir nicht einschätzen, denn _falls_ die Existenz der Sonne ein Ziel haben sollte, kennen wir es nicht. Sollte es der Zweck der Sonne sein, in einem bestimmten Verhältnis von Brenndauer und Emissionsvolumen zu arbeiten, läuft das ziemlich effizient. Also, so im Vergleich zu den meisten anderen Dingen, die man im All abfackeln könnte.


----------



## Dudelll (26. April 2021)

Wobei wir halt auch bei der Sonne eine Art Beobachter Bias haben, weil sich höheres Leben evtl einfach nur in der Nähe von "gemächlich abfackelnden" Sternen entwickeln kann.

Gibt ja durchaus größere Sterne die deutlich schneller verglühen, oder eben kleinere Sterne die Ihre verfügbare Masse zu langsam in für Leben nützliche Energie umwandeln.


----------



## RyzA (26. April 2021)

Die Natur selber mag kein höheres Ziel haben. Aber ich glaube schon das in der Evolution sich effiziente Prozesse durchgesetzt haben.


----------



## AchtBit (27. April 2021)

Ich glaube, dass das Universum, so wie wir es wahrnehmen, nur das Konstrukt eines kollegtiven Bewustseins ist. Quasi das Resultat der aktuellen Vorstellungskraft unseres Verstandes. Ohne die entsprechende Reflektion,  wäre unser Bewustsein nicht fähig einen logisch denkenden Verstand zu entwickeln. Je mehr Wissen wird durch logische Denkprozesse erhalten, desto ausgeprägter wird die Wahrnehmung des Universums. Ja, ich weis starker Tobak aber ich bin nicht allein mit der Theorie.  Geht in  Richtung Superstring  Theorie. Früher ist einem schon der Kopf geplatzt, wenn man hörte das Universum ist unendlich. Heute macht man sich bereits Vorstellungen von Grössenordnungen wie, unendlich hoch unendlich. Wobei unendlich auch nicht richtig ist.  Das Universum ist defakto endlich nur halt in Grössenordnungen, derer es unendlich lange Zahlen bedarf.


----------



## RyzA (27. April 2021)

AchtBit schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass das Universum, so wie wir es wahrnehmen, nur das Konstrukt eines kollegtiven Bewustseins ist. Quasi das Resultat der aktuellen Vorstellungskraft unseres Verstandes. Ohne die entsprechende Reflektion,  wäre unser Bewustsein nicht fähig einen logisch denkenden Verstand zu entwickeln. Je mehr Wissen wird durch logische Denkprozesse erhalten, desto ausgeprägter wird die Wahrnehmung des Universums. Ja, ich weis starker Tobak aber ich bin nicht allein mit der Theorie.  Geht in  Richtung Superstring Theorie.


Mit der Superstring-Theorie hat das meiner Meinung nichts zu tun. Eher mit der philosophischen Denkrichtung Idealismus
Ich bin Anhänger des Realismus und sehe es so, dass unser Gehirn und Bewußtsein das Resultat der Anpassung an die physikalische Wirklichkeit ist.  Das Universum existiert auch ohne uns.
Was aber stimmt das wir nur einen Teil davon beobachten und wahrnehmen können.


----------



## Mahoy (27. April 2021)

Und ich glaube, nur ich allein denke mir das Universum und ihr alle lebt nur darin.

Warum mir selbst dann Vieles nicht gefällt? Nun, man kann ja nicht an alles denken!


----------



## RyzA (27. April 2021)

Ich denke das es eine objektive Realität gibt und subjektive Realitäten (oder Weltbilder), welche Anpassungen an diese sind.


----------



## chill_eule (27. April 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Warum mir selbst dann Vieles nicht gefällt? Nun, man kann ja nicht an alles denken!


Du denkst halt auch nicht immer nur an dich selbst, was? 

Dass das Universum ein reines Gedankenkonstrukt eines kollektiven Bewusstseins sein soll, halte ich für ausgeschlossen übrigens. 
Irgendeine physische Realität muss es geben mMn.
Selbst in der "Matrix" gab es ja die Welt und entsprechend die menschlichen Körper, deren Bewusstsein dann verbunden war.
Wenn man das weiter spinnt, dann sind "Wir" am Ende, alle nur irgendwelche Energiewesen; reines _Bewusstsein_?
Aber auch die Energie, die da drin steckt, muss irgendwo herkommen und kann nicht einfach nur so "da" sein.

Versteht ihr was ich meine?


----------



## Dudelll (27. April 2021)

Naja die Energie muss erstmal nirgendwo herkommen. Solang das Universum ein geschlossenes System ist kann die Energie auch einfach schon immer vorhanden gewesen sein. Wobei immer evtl eine falsche Vorstellung davon beinhaltet was Zeit bedeutet.

Kann auch sein das es nichts außer Energie gibt und unser Universum einfach zufällig ein Bereich ist in dem diese Energie teilweise als das vorliegt was wir als Raum und Zeit wahrnehmen, die Begriffe Raum und Zeit außer in unserem Universum aber einfach keine Bedeutung besitzen bzw. nicht als das existieren was wir unter diesen Begriffen verstehen.

Ist aber auch ein bischen müselig darüber zu diskutieren weil's halt wirklich nur noch Philosophie ist ab einem gewissen Punkt ^^


----------



## Threshold (27. April 2021)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Naja die Energie muss erstmal nirgendwo herkommen. Solang das Universum ein geschlossenes System ist kann die Energie auch einfach schon immer vorhanden gewesen sein. Wobei immer evtl eine falsche Vorstellung davon beinhaltet was Zeit bedeutet.


das ist ja das Problem, das die Urknall Theorie hat. Sie kann alles bestens erklären -- wie die Elemente entstanden sind, wie das mit den Galaxien war, warum die dunkle Materie wichtig ist.
Nur den Urknall selbst kann sie ebenso wenig erklären wie die dunkle Energie.
Entweder gab es keinen Urknall, wo wie wir ihn uns vorstellen, oder die Erhaltungssätze sind falsch, bzw. unvollständig.


----------



## Dudelll (27. April 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> das ist ja das Problem, das die Urknall Theorie hat. Sie kann alles bestens erklären -- wie die Elemente entstanden sind, wie das mit den Galaxien war, warum die dunkle Materie wichtig ist.
> Nur den Urknall selbst kann sie ebenso wenig erklären wie die dunkle Energie.
> Entweder gab es keinen Urknall, wo wie wir ihn uns vorstellen, oder die Erhaltungssätze sind falsch, bzw. unvollständig.


Naja nicht unbedingt. Wenn einfach alles mit dem Urknall begonnen haben sollte würden die Erhaltungssätze schon bestehen bleiben. Einfach weil es dann ein "vor" dem Urknall schlicht nicht gibt. Damit wäre auch eine Betrachtung der verfügbaren Energie vor dem Urknall unsinnig.

Ist vllt nicht wirklich befriedigend weil wir nicht wirklich anders können als in den Dimensionen die wir erleben zu denken und deswegen gerne ein "vorher" hätten, aber die Realität muss sich ja nicht um unsere Ideen scheren^^

Hoffe allerdings auch das es während ich lebe nochmal größere neue Entdeckungen auf dem Gebiet gibt, fände andere Erklärungsansätze persönlich schon spannender als wenn sich mehr und mehr bestätigen sollte das vor dem Urknall einfach nicht existiert :p


----------



## Threshold (27. April 2021)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Naja nicht unbedingt. Wenn einfach alles mit dem Urknall begonnen haben sollte würden die Erhaltungssätze schon bestehen bleiben. Einfach weil es dann ein "vor" dem Urknall schlicht nicht gibt. Damit wäre auch eine Betrachtung der verfügbaren Energie vor dem Urknall unsinnig.


Ich rede nicht von davor. Was davor ist, ist außerhalb der Physik.
Das Problem ist die dunkle Energie. die gab es zum Zeitpunkt des Urknalls nicht und danach auch nicht. Sie braucht man, um die beschleunigte ausdehnung des Universums zu erklären, die seit ein paar Milliarden Jahren stattfindet.
Allerdings -- wenn die dunkle Energie zu Anfang nicht da war, wo kommt die Energie her? 
Nach unserer Vorstellung kann Energie weder erzeugt noch vernichtet werden. Alle Energie steckte im Urknall und daraus entwickelte sich das gesamte Universum. Plötzlich tritt die dunkel Energie in erscheinung, die der Gravitation entgegen wirkt und das Universum ausdehnt. Aber woher kommt die Energie dafür?


----------



## Dudelll (27. April 2021)

Ah ok. Ja die ersten paar Momente nach dem Urknall sind wirklich eine interessante Frage.

Ich befürchte allerdings das wir mit der Beantwortung der Frage auf eine Vereinheitlichung von Quantenmechanik und Gravitation warten müssen, das könnte hoffentlich ein paar Antworten oder Indizien liefern.

Evtl gibt es dunkle Energie auch nicht und wir übersehen bei unseren bisherigen Beobachtungen einfach irgendetwas grundlegendes. Evtl ist die beschleunigte Ausdehnung des Universums auch eine Eigenschaft die der Raum selbst einfach besitzt


----------



## Threshold (27. April 2021)

Das kann sein, dass die Ausdehnung des Raums eine Eigenschaft der Raumzeit ist.
Das wird sich wohl erst dann lösen, wenn man die Gravitation wirklich verstanden hat.


----------



## Threshold (28. April 2021)

Michael Collins, der die Kommando Kapsel Columbia um den Mond kreisen ließ, während Neil Armstrong und Buzz Aldrin Geschichte schrieben, ist gestorben. 
RIP Michael -- du warst genauso ein Held wie Neil und Buzz.  









						Mondlandung
					

Mondlandung




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## RyzA (30. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bZnoxJq06TA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ein sehr interessantes Video. Darin wird erklärt, wie man die Auflösung, durch das zusammenschalten von mehreren Einzelteleskopen, erhöhen kann.

*Edit:* Auch sehr interessant

Baubeginn der eigenen Raumstation: China hat den Schritt zur Supermacht im All geschafft


----------



## Threshold (21. Mai 2021)

Mal was Neues zur dunklen Materie.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=18HpbRzytWk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DKK007 (22. Mai 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Ohne einen Abwehrmechanismus auf die Lebenwesen auf der Erde  wären wir innerhalb von Tagen wie Leichen bis auf die Knochen komplett abgebaut.



Eine menschliche Leiche ist zwar nach ein paar Tagen im Sommer schon sehr faulig, aber bis die wirklich komplett zersetzt ist, dauert es schon länger.


----------



## -ElCritico- (22. Mai 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Eine menschliche Leiche ist zwar nach ein paar Tagen im Sommer schon sehr faulig, aber bis die wirklich komplett zersetzt ist, dauert es schon länger.


Die Formulierung war ein bisschen unglücklich. Es ging um das Prinzip. Ein Lebewesen kann nicht einfach so auf der Erde herumstehen, ohne dass irgendwelche Organismen es direkt angreifen und durch eindringen dessen Funktionsweise beinträchtigen.


----------



## Threshold (22. Mai 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Die Formulierung war ein bisschen unglücklich. Es ging um das Prinzip. Ein Lebewesen kann nicht einfach so auf der Erde herumstehen, ohne dass irgendwelche Organismen es direkt angreifen und durch eindringen dessen Funktionsweise beinträchtigen.


Genau so kenne ich das auch. sonst gäbe es ja weder Entzündungen noch Pilzbefall.
Jedes Lebewesen muss ständig gegen Bakterien, Viren und Pilze kämpfen. Solange man gesund ist und ein gutes Immunsystem hat, sind alle drei keine Gegner.
Ist man  aber geschwächt -- Krankheit, Alter, etc. -- kann es eng werden.


----------



## -ElCritico- (22. Mai 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Genau so kenne ich das auch. sonst gäbe es ja weder Entzündungen noch Pilzbefall.
> Jedes Lebewesen muss ständig gegen Bakterien, Viren und Pilze kämpfen. Solange man gesund ist und ein gutes Immunsystem hat, sind alle drei keine Gegner.
> Ist man  aber geschwächt -- Krankheit, Alter, etc. -- kann es eng werden.


Es müssen nicht Bakterien sein, ein banales Beispiel: Wir haben Ohren zum Hören, In der Luft gibt es tote Hautpartikel, Polen und tausend anderer Sachen. Auch wenn die Ohröffnung aus einem nichtreagierenden Material besteht, wird die Öffnung mit der Zeit zugestopft, so dass wir nichts mehr hören könnten. Ein Insekt könnte sich dort einnisten  etc. Man kann nicht mit der Umwelt nicht interagieren. In unserem Fall ist das Ohrenschmalz und anderes Zeug für die "Instandhaltung" zuständig. Dasgleiche gilt für die Augen, Nasen, Körperporen etc.
Auch ein Raumanzung müsste regelmäßig gereinigt werden etc.


----------



## Threshold (22. Mai 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> In unserem Fall ist das Ohrenschmalz und anderes Zeug für die "Instandhaltung" zuständig.


Genau. Das Ohr ist selbst reinigend. Wer da immer mit Wattestäbchen drückt, macht mehr kaputt als gut.
Der Talk (das Talk?) hält die Haut geschmeidig und fettet sie.
Wer da mit Clearasil und Co. ran  geht, macht auch hier eine Menge kaputt.
Die Evolution hat sich bei all den Sachen ja Gedanken gemacht.


----------



## chill_eule (22. Mai 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Polen


Pol*l*en bitte, sonst wirds eklig 


Threshold schrieb:


> Der Talk (das Talk?)


Der Tal*g* 

Sorry4OT


----------



## Albatros1 (22. Mai 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Evolution hat sich bei all den Sachen ja Gedanken gemacht.


W


----------



## RyzA (22. Mai 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Die Formulierung war ein bisschen unglücklich. Es ging um das Prinzip. Ein Lebewesen kann nicht einfach so auf der Erde herumstehen, ohne dass irgendwelche Organismen es direkt angreifen und durch eindringen dessen Funktionsweise beinträchtigen.


Es gibt sogar zahlreiche Bakterien welche der Körper benötigt. U.a. in der Darmflora.


----------



## chill_eule (22. Mai 2021)

Pilze sind noch viel wichtiger!
Hefe -> Bier!


----------



## -ElCritico- (22. Mai 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Wenn ich morgens beim Aufstehen in meine Wirbelsäule reinhorche muß ich aber sagen, die Evolution scheint bei der Konstruktion nicht ganz nüchtern gewesen zu sein.


Doch doch, die Wirbelsäule tut, was sie soll. Wir haben sie zweckentfremdet, sprich einseitige Fehlbelastung. Entweder züchtet man gezielt einen Homo Sapiens Domesticus Sedanticus gemäß den Gesetzen der Evolution, der woanders andere Wehwehchen verursacht, oder man stärkt gezielt den Rücken 


chill_eule schrieb:


> Pol*l*en bitte, sonst wirds eklig


Ach du Sch****


----------



## Threshold (22. Mai 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Wenn ich morgens beim Aufstehen in meine Wirbelsäule reinhorche muß ich aber sagen, die Evolution scheint bei der Konstruktion nicht ganz nüchtern gewesen zu sein.


Eigentlich ist mit der Wirbelsäule alles in Ordnung. Der Mensch ist bei der Evolution in der Steinzeit stecken geblieben.
Als es noch keine Supermärkte, Sofas und 8h Stunden aufm Bürostuhl herumsitzen gab.
Für das ist die Wirbelsäule eben nicht gemacht. Ebenso ist der Mensch nicht für übermäßigen Konsum von Zúcker und Fett gemacht. Das wirkt sich irgendwann negativ aus.
Und von kleinen Bildschirmen, die man mit sich herumträgt, rede ich lieber nicbt.


----------



## Albatros1 (23. Mai 2021)

Ic


----------



## Opprobrium (23. Mai 2021)

Ob das mit der Evolution so alles stimmt sei mal dahingestellt.
Wenn sie stimmen würde, hätten sich Wirbelsäulen schon lange an Bürostühle angepasst.


----------



## Albatros1 (23. Mai 2021)

Opprobrium schrieb:


> Ob das mit der Evolution so alles stimmt sei mal dahingestellt.
> Wenn sie stimmen würde, hätten sich Wirbelsäulen schon lange an Bürostühle angepasst.


U


----------



## Threshold (23. Mai 2021)

Opprobrium schrieb:


> Ob das mit der Evolution so alles stimmt sei mal dahingestellt.
> Wenn sie stimmen würde, hätten sich Wirbelsäulen schon lange an Bürostühle angepasst.


Die Evolution passt sich ja an. Im Gehirn gibt es eine bestimmte Region, die für Sprache zuständig ist. Der Mensch besitzt also schon so lange die Fähigkeit zu sprechen, dass das in den Genen verankert ist.
Ein Zentrum fürs Schreiben und Lesen gibt es aber nicht. Diese Fähigkeit ist schlicht zu jung.
Und ein Bürostuhl ist noch jünger. Bis sich sowas ausprägt, sieht das alles wieder ganz anders aus.
Selbst beim aufrechten Gang musste die Evolution Kompromisse eingehen.
Der Mensch ist halt ein Nacktaffe mit Vorteilen aber auch Nachteilen gegenüber anderen Menschenaffen.


----------



## RyzA (23. Mai 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und von kleinen Bildschirmen, die man mit sich herumträgt, rede ich lieber nicbt.


Fürs Bücher lesen auch nicht. Dadurch entstehen Sehbehinderungen.

Warum macht Lesen kurzsichtig?


----------



## Threshold (23. Mai 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Fürs Bücher lesen auch nicht. Dadurch entstehen Sehbehinderungen.
> 
> Warum macht Lesen kurzsichtig?


Das Auge ist eine Entwicklung der Evolution. Man muss es beschäftigen, dann bleibt es auch gut.
Einseitigkeit ist da immer schlecht.


----------



## RyzA (23. Mai 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Auge ist eine Entwicklung der Evolution. Man muss es beschäftigen, dann bleibt es auch gut.
> Einseitigkeit ist da immer schlecht.


Ich habe eine Hornhautverkrümmung. Dann kann man in allen Sichtbereichen schlechter sehen.
Die wurde vor 3 Jahren erkannt. Bzw dann bin ich zum Augenarzt gegangen. Ich hatte vorher schon  gemerkt das ich immer schlechter lesen konnte. Die Ursache ist unbekannt. Kann genetisch veranlagt sein oder sogar auch durch Medikamente kommen welche ich nehme.


----------



## Albatros1 (23. Mai 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Fürs Bücher lesen auch nicht. Dadurch entstehen Sehbehinderungen.
> 
> Warum macht Lesen kurzsichtig?


D


----------



## RyzA (23. Mai 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Deswegen wurde ja die Braille  Schrift erfunden.


Zum Glück haben wir Ohren. Sonst müssten wir immer die Augen zusammenkneifen beim Brille tragen.


----------



## Albatros1 (23. Mai 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Hornhautverkrümmung. Dann kann man in allen Sichtbereichen schlechter sehen.
> Die wurde vor 3 Jahren erkannt. Bzw dann bin ich zum Augenarzt gegangen. Ich hatte vorher schon  gemerkt das ich immer schlechter lesen konnte. Die Ursache ist unbekannt. Kann genetisch veranlagt sein oder sogar auch durch Medikamente kommen welche ich nehme.


H


----------



## RyzA (23. Mai 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Hornhaut ersetzen geht nicht?


Hör blos auf. Op kommt gar nicht in Frage. So schlimm ist es nun auch nicht 1,5-2,0 Dioptrien.


----------



## Albatros1 (23. Mai 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Zum Glück haben wir Ohren. Sonst müssten wir immer die Augen zusammenkneifen beim Brille tragen.


D


----------



## RyzA (23. Mai 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Du meinst die Ohren wurden wegen den Brillenbügeln von der Evolution so gestaltet um einen sicheren Halt zu ermöglichen? Könnte sein. Tiere haben andere Ohren, logisch, die tragen auch keine Brillen und die Evolution sah keinen Sinn bezüglich den Bügeln. Hätte mir der Augenarzt auch mal so erklären können.


Nein, das ist eher Zufall das wir die Brille so konstruiert haben. Schätze ich.
Die Ohren haben ja evolutionär eigentlich nur eine Funktion: das hören zu ermöglichen.
Bei Elefanten noch die Kühlung, deswegen sind sie so groß.


----------



## Albatros1 (23. Mai 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Hör blos auf. Op kommt gar nicht in Frage. So schlimm ist es nun auch nicht 1,5-2,0 Dioptrien.


A


----------



## RyzA (23. Mai 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Alles klar, ich habe nichts gesagt. Nur laut rumgelallt.
> Tag und Nacht erkennst du also noch , das reicht für ein erfülltes Leben.
> Nebenbei, im TV hast du nicht viel versäumt.


2 Dioptrien ist gar nichts. Klar merkt man das aber vom "gar nicht sehen können" noch sehr weit entfernt.
Ich kenne welche die haben 5-6 Dioptrien. 
Außerdem gibt es, wie wir beide festgestellt haben, ja Brillen.


----------



## Albatros1 (23. Mai 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Nein, das ist eher Zufall das wir die Brille so konstruiert haben. Schätze ich.
> Die Ohren haben ja evolutionär eigentlich nur eine Funktion: das hören zu ermöglichen.
> Bei Elefanten noch die Kühlung, deswegen sind sie so groß.


E


RyzA schrieb:


> 2 Dioptrien ist gar nichts. Klar merkt man das aber vom "gar nicht sehen können" noch sehr weit entfernt.
> Ich kenne welche die haben 5-6 Dioptrien.
> Außerdem gibt es, wie wir beide festgestellt haben, ja Brillen.


6


----------



## RyzA (23. Mai 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> 6 Dioptrien ist glaube ich fast taubstumm. Ungünstig, auch für die Fortpflanzung.


Das ist eine starke Seheinschränkung aber immer noch ne Ecke vom blind sein entfernt.


----------



## Albatros1 (23. Mai 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das ist eine starke Seheinschränkung aber immer noch ne Ecke vom blind sein entfernt.


H


----------



## -ElCritico- (23. Mai 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Fürs Bücher lesen auch nicht. Dadurch entstehen Sehbehinderungen.
> 
> Warum macht Lesen kurzsichtig?


Für IT- und PC-Leute, je 15min aus dem Fenster schauen und die Blätter an den Bäumen oder anderes feine Zeug mit den Augen für ein Weilchen fixieren. Auf die Art habe ich es hingekriegt, dass ich nicht kurzsichtig bin, noch nicht zumindest. Das Auge hat viele Muskeln, Kellerkind klingt in der Theorie gut, in der Praxis is so hell wie möglich viel entspannter fürs Auge. So kann man länger arbeiten, ohne dass man müde wird.
Außerdem investieren zig Leute tausende Euro in ihren PCs, beim Monitor wird aber gespart  Die Konstellation, die sich bei mir bewährt hat: 16:10 IPS-Monitore mit niedrig geregelter Panel-Beleuchtung und hoher Beleuchtung von Außerhalb. Daneben ein senkrecht stehender Monitor, ebenfalls IPS 16:9 mit hohem Kontrast für die PDF-Dateien, Word, Spezifikationen lesen und anderes Zeug. Ich sehe nicht ein, warum wir mehr als Jahrzehmt zur Schule gehen und Blätter senkrecht lesen, damit man dann am Monitor nur die Hälfte des Geschehens bei einem 16:9 beobachtet, während der Rest der Pixel unnötig Strom schluckt.
Die Schriftart selbst oder die Anzahl der Monitore insgesamt ist Geschmackssache.


----------



## Adi1 (29. Mai 2021)

Keine Sorge,
die Kurzsichtigkeit kommt noch. 

Die Glubschen sind auch nicht für unsere heutige Lebensweise ausgelegt


----------



## Leonidas_I (29. Mai 2021)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Keine Sorge,
> die Kurzsichtigkeit kommt noch.
> 
> Die Glubschen sind auch nicht für unsere heutige Lebensweise ausgelegt


Regelmäßig in die Ferne schauen hilft. Manch einer vergisst, dass es auch Muskeln sind, die dafür sorgen, dass das Bild scharf gestellt wird.


----------



## Mahoy (29. Mai 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Regelmäßig in die Ferne schauen hilft. Manch einer vergisst, dass es auch Muskeln sind, die dafür sorgen, dass das Bild scharf gestellt wird.


Erworbene Kurzsichtigkeit kann man vermeiden und/oder teilweise ausgleichen. Erbliche Verformungen des Augapfels oder Fehlkrümmungen der Linse logischerweise nicht.

Aber mit dem Alter kommt auch die Altersweitsichtigkeit, die gleicht das in vielen Fällen wieder aus.


----------



## Leonidas_I (29. Mai 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Erworbene Kurzsichtigkeit kann man vermeiden und/oder teilweise ausgleichen. Erbliche Verformungen des Augapfels oder Fehlkrümmungen der Linse logischerweise nicht.
> 
> Aber mit dem Alter kommt auch die Altersweitsichtigkeit, die gleicht das in vielen Fällen wieder aus.


Schon klar. Neurologische Defizite werden damit auch nicht ausgeglichen.

Man sollte es tunlichst vermeiden, im Alltag eine Sehhilfe zu tragen, die eine Sehschwäche (außer Stabsichtigkeit) maximal ausgleicht. Das ist der beste und sicherste Weg, um zur nächsten Sehhilfe zu gelangen, vor allem dann, wenn man kurzsichtig ist und die Sehhilfe auch ständig bei kleinen Distanzen verwendet.

Eine Hornhautverkrümmung auszugleichen erfordert schon etwas mehr Technik, Geduld und Ausdauer. Deswegen habe ich es auch nicht hinbekommen. Tagsüber stört es wenig, bei künstlichem Licht umso mehr.

Trage zu Hause meistens eine sehr  schwach Brille und es lohnt sich.


----------



## RyzA (29. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7vTx-0VvAzE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (31. Mai 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Ohne das Video gesehen zu haben (Ist erst einmal für später gespeichert ...) vermute ich, dass die Antwort sinngemäß lautet: Stellenweise.


----------



## chill_eule (31. Mai 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ohne das Video gesehen zu haben (Ist erst einmal für später gespeichert ...) vermute ich, dass die Antwort sinngemäß lautet:


Mein erster Gedanke war eigentlich:
"Lol?
Never, ist doch nur ein Film...
Wer verschwendet daran Lebenszeit?"
(okay, sind 3 Gedanken)

Aber ich bleib dabei 
Unsere bisher bekannten (physikalischen/natur) Gesetzte widersprechen dem.
_Denkbar_ ist erstmal Alles, aber auch *machbar/realisierbar*?


----------



## Mahoy (31. Mai 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Aber ich bleib dabei
> Unsere bisher bekannten (physikalischen/natur) Gesetzte widersprechen dem.
> _Denkbar_ ist erstmal Alles, aber auch *machbar/realisierbar*?


Die Probleme des Films fangen schon an, bevor das Wurmloch erstmalig erwähnt wird.

Irgend eine Fäule grassiert, aber es wird mit keinem Wort näher erläutert, was genau es sein soll, was so ziemlich jeden Nahrungsmittelanbau unterbindet, während ausgerechnet eine flächendeckend angebaute Monokultur noch resistent ist.

Dann hat man zwar die irrsinnigen Ressourcen und technischen Mittel, um nach Umsiedlungsoptionen am Arsch des Universums zu suchen, aber auf den Gedanken, einen Bruchteil dieser Kapazitäten für viel weniger aufwändige keimfreie Anbauhabitate aufzuwenden und womöglich nebenbei an der Bekämpfung der Keime zu forschen, kommt irgendwie niemand.

Dann wurschtelt da ein Roboter herum, der - gemessen an seinen gezeigten Möglichkeiten - maximal sperrig konstruiert ist und keinerlei erkennbare Anbindung zu den ansonsten gezeigten Technologien oder irgend ein funktionales Konzept aufweist. Form over function in Reinkultur.

Raumgleiter kommen ohne Tanks für nennenswerte Mengen an Brennstoff bzw. Schubmasse aus, wenn es darum geht, auf Planeten zu landen und von selbigen zu starten. Womit da beschleunigt und abgebremst wird, muss man sich denken.

Und als sich der Kreis der Handlung schließt, hat die Menschheit mal eben mit den Ressourcen, die sie angeblich gar nicht übrig hatte, mal eben ein paradiesisches Raumhabitat gebaut.

Mit welcher Wahrscheinlichkeit und unter welchen Voraussetzungen Wurmlöcher so existieren und funktionieren können, wie der Film es voraussetzt, mache ich mir an der Stelle schon keine Gedanken mehr.


----------



## Two-Face (31. Mai 2021)

...kann man gleich bei Matt Damon weitermachen, der als ausgebildeter Wissenschaftler im Film zu blöd ist, eine Luftschleuse zu bedienen.


----------



## RyzA (31. Mai 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Aber ich bleib dabei
> Unsere bisher bekannten (physikalischen/natur) Gesetzte widersprechen dem.
> _Denkbar_ ist erstmal Alles, aber auch *machbar/realisierbar*?


Guck dir mal das Video an. Ist ganz interessant. 



Mahoy schrieb:


> Mit welcher Wahrscheinlichkeit und unter welchen Voraussetzungen Wurmlöcher so existieren und funktionieren können, wie der Film es voraussetzt, mache ich mir an der Stelle schon keine Gedanken mehr.


Das wird u.a. im Video analysiert.

Wurmlöcher sind erstmal nur rein theoretische Gebilde. Und Reisen dadurch, falls sie auch in der Realität existieren, wohl unmöglich. Aber das ist ja das schöne an SciFi.


----------



## Dudelll (31. Mai 2021)

Two-Face schrieb:


> ...kann man gleich bei Matt Damon weitermachen, der als ausgebildeter Wissenschaftler im Film zu blöd ist, eine Luftschleuse zu bedienen.


An der Stelle muss man aber sagen daß er vermutlich einen ziemlichen psychischen schaden erlitten hat durch seinen Aufenthalt, da kann man unter Stress auch schon Mal sehr dumme Sachen machen auch wenn man's besser weiß ^^


----------



## Two-Face (31. Mai 2021)

Dudelll schrieb:


> An der Stelle muss man aber sagen daß er vermutlich einen ziemlichen psychischen schaden erlitten hat durch seinen Aufenthalt, da kann man unter Stress auch schon Mal sehr dumme Sachen machen auch wenn man's besser weiß ^^


Ach, der war einfach so in Panik, dass er nicht drauf warten wollte, bis Tom Hanks oder Franka Potente ihn wieder aus der Kacke ziehen.


----------



## Threshold (1. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wurmlöcher sind erstmal nur rein theoretische Gebilde. Und Reisen dadurch, falls sie auch in der Realität existieren, wohl unmöglich. Aber das ist ja das schöne an SciFi


Nur weil sie in den Theorie möglich sind, bedeutet das ja nicht, dass sie auch real existieren.
Und selbst wenn es sie gäbe, gäbe es keine Möglichkeit sie zu nutzen.


----------



## RyzA (1. Juni 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nur weil sie in den Theorie möglich sind, bedeutet das ja nicht, dass sie auch real existieren.
> Und selbst wenn es sie gäbe, gäbe es keine Möglichkeit sie zu nutzen.


Im Grunde genommen hast du mich jetzt nur wiederholt.


----------



## -ElCritico- (1. Juni 2021)

Ihr urteilt zu streng. Filme müssen verkauft werden, da gehört dazu, dass visuell "etwas passiert" und Spannung aufgebaut wird. Als Nebeneffekt werden kleine Schlaumeier inspiriert Dinge zu vollbringen, die eigentlich zu unserem Zeitpunkt unmöglich sind. Der positive Nebeneffekt ist völlig willkommen 


Two-Face schrieb:


> ...kann man gleich bei Matt Damon weitermachen, der als ausgebildeter Wissenschaftler im Film zu blöd ist, eine Luftschleuse zu bedienen.


Wer hatte keine unkompetenten Kollegen? Völlig normal würde ich sagen. Aus wissenschaftlicher Sicht ist der Martianer Interstellar um Längen überlegen. Was wirklich zu bemängeln wäre, sind die ganzen Raketenantriebe im All und der Umgang mit der Schwerelosigkeit.

Mein Lieblings-SciFi Film ist ein Cartoon: Wall-E.


----------



## Two-Face (1. Juni 2021)

Ja, den Marisaner fand' ich auch besser.

Da wird mMn. sehr gut dargestellt, wie Probleme wissenschaftlich gelöst werden können und auf gefühlsduseliges Hollywoodgesülze wird auch weitgehend verzichtet.


----------



## RyzA (1. Juni 2021)

Ich fand den Marsianer zwar realistischer aber nicht besser. "Interstellar" ist größer und epischer.

Hier noch etwas über schwarze Löcher





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mbedpp2vu5U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## chill_eule (1. Juni 2021)

Kennt jemand die Serie "The Expanse"? (Basierend auf den gleichnahmigen Büchern)

Da finde ich die technisch machbare Besiedelung des Sonnensystems extrem gut umgesetzt.
Inklusive allen Nebeneffekten, wie starker Beschleunigung (G-Kräfte), die ja ansonsten immer irgendwie "weggezaubert" werden 
Und Lebensräume, die sich in der Gravitation unterscheiden, wirken sich auch auf den Körper aus usw.
Die marsianischen Soldaten in der Serie müssen immer extra bei 1 G für eine mögliche Invasion der Erde trainieren, da sie es ansonsten körperlich nur ein paar Stunden dort aushalten würden.
Die "krüppeligen" _Gürtler_ von weiter draußen sind noch schlechter dran, wenn sie z.B. auf Ceres aufwachsen 

Klar gibts da auch die sehr unrealistischen Aspekte, aber aus menschlich technischer Sicht bisher das realistischste was mir untergekommen ist.
Okay...


Spoiler



...die später _unvermeidlichen_ Aliens sind natürlich technisch auch wieder auf einem Level, welches den bisher bekannten Naturgesetzen zu trotzen scheint


----------



## RyzA (1. Juni 2021)

"The Expanse" habe ich leider immer noch nicht geguckt.  Habe darüber viel positives gelesen.


----------



## -ElCritico- (1. Juni 2021)

Jetzt empfehlen es mir 3 Leute schon. Ich schaue mir Expanse die Tage an.


----------



## Dudelll (1. Juni 2021)

Kann ich auch empfehlen, mMn. definitiv eine der besten SciFi Serien die es gibt (zumindest was die Technik der Menschen angeht, wie schon erwähnt wurde ^^).

Wollte eigentlich auch die Bücher Mal lesen irgendwann, aber leider noch keine Zeit für gefunden.


----------



## Mahoy (1. Juni 2021)

"The Expanse" erlaubt sich tatsächlich nur Abweichungen, die für das Erzählen der Geschichte zwingend erforderlich sind. Natürlich gibt es auch dort beispielsweise, damit Reisen innerhalb des Sonnensystems Tage statt Wochen und Monate dauern, einen Raketenantrieb, der jeder maximalen Strömungsgeschwindigkeit von Gasen Hohn spricht, aber der Kerngedanke, dass eine der wesentlichen Hürden bei der Besiedlung des Weltraums Distanzen und Ressourcen sind, wird trotzdem gewürdigt. Damit muss man leben, wenn man ein Drama statt einer Doku schaut.

Ansonsten finde ich es grundsätzlich in Ordnung, wenn SF von Prämissen ausgeht, bei denen unklar ist, ob das überhaupt jemals möglich sein wird - um genau zu sein, ist das ja sogar ein Grundgedanke von SF.
Viel schlimmer ist es, wenn aus Unwissen oder Faulheit gesicherte Erkenntnisse ignoriert werden, obwohl die Erzählung auch funktionieren würde, wenn man nicht handwedelt.


----------



## RyzA (3. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_87avf1R9lw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mal ein interessantes Video zum Thema "Multiversum".


----------



## -ElCritico- (7. Juni 2021)

__





						Künstliche Photosynthese-Zellen gebaut
					

Paukenschlag in der Synthetischen Biologie: Marburger Bioingenieure haben künstliche Chloroplasten konstruiert. Sie betreiben effektiver Photosynthese als ihre natürlichen Vorbilder.




					biooekonomie.de
				




Das nenne ich mal eine Lösung zur CO2 Reduktion und zugleich zum Terraformen fremder Planeten. Die Expanse-Geschichte wird realistischer.


----------



## Threshold (10. Juni 2021)

Sonnenfinsternis.   
Strahlend blauer Himmel. Leider trotzdem nicht viel zu sehen.


----------



## chill_eule (10. Juni 2021)

Laut Voraussage in HH zu 17,4% Bedeckung... Da mach ich mir nicht die Mühe für


----------



## soulstyle (10. Juni 2021)

Hier ein Link wenn jmd. das Live sehen möchte.








						Livestream: Sonnenfinsternis live - ganz Deutschland blickt in den Himmel | MDR.DE
					

Am Donnerstag erscheint mittags ein außergewöhnliches Naturphänomen am Himmel: Zum ersten Mal seit sechs Jahren kann in Deutschland wieder eine partielle Sonnenfinsternis beobachtet werden. Hier sind Sie live dabei.




					www.mdr.de


----------



## RyzA (10. Juni 2021)

Ich weiß gar nicht mehr wann ich die letzte Sonnenfinsternis erlebt habe.
Das war glaube ich vor fast 25 Jahren. Da war ich Anfang 20.
Alle hatten sich diese spezielle Brillen gekauft.
Weil direkt da reingucken der Tod für die Augen bedeuten kann.
Das Licht war an dem Tag ganz komisch. Faszinierend und befremdlich zugleich.

Noch ein anderes interessantes Video





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s969R45coyY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Threshold (11. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich weiß gar nicht mehr wann ich die letzte Sonnenfinsternis erlebt habe.


1999 gab es eine totale Sonnenfinsternis über Deutschland.
Ich war extra in Süddeutschland, um im Kernschatten sein zu können.


----------



## Dudelll (11. Juni 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> 1999 gab es eine totale Sonnenfinsternis über Deutschland.
> Ich war extra in Süddeutschland, um im Kernschatten sein zu können.


Sind damals auch extra runter gefahren, dummerweise komplett wolkenverhangen gewesen


----------



## RyzA (11. Juni 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> 1999 gab es eine totale Sonnenfinsternis über Deutschland.
> Ich war extra in Süddeutschland, um im Kernschatten sein zu können.


Also vor 22 Jahren. Zu der Zeit hatte ich ein Praktikum in einen Altenheim gemacht.
Wir sind dann rausgegangen als es so weit war.
Das Licht war echt krass.


----------



## Threshold (11. Juni 2021)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Sind damals auch extra runter gefahren, dummerweise komplett wolkenverhangen gewesen


Ich hatte Glück. Ich war in Ulm. Dort konnte man alles sehen. Die Corona war schon Hammer.
Ein Spektakel, das man gesehen haben sollte im Leben.


----------



## chill_eule (11. Juni 2021)

1999... Da war ich 14...
Ich vermute mal ich war mit meinem Kumpels im ortsansäßigen "Laden" um Counter-Strike, noch als Beta, zu Zocken


----------



## Threshold (11. Juni 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> 1999... Da war ich 14...
> Ich vermute mal ich war mit meinem Kumpels im ortsansäßigen "Laden" um Counter-Strike, noch als Beta, zu Zocken


Die nächste totale Sonnenfinsternis in Deutschland ist im Jahr 2081.
Durchhalten.


----------



## chill_eule (11. Juni 2021)

Ich geb mein Bestes  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (16. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F8OfcZfICys

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



" The Theory of Everything" - der große Traum der Physiker.


----------



## Anthropos (16. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> " The Theory of Everything" - der große Traum der Physiker.


Der wahrscheinlich ein Traum bleiben wird.


----------



## RyzA (17. Juni 2021)

Ich schätze auch das das nicht gelingen wird.
Aber wenn man alles erklären und beschreiben könnte, wäre es auch irgendwie langweilig und sehr ernüchternd.
Das Geheimnisvolle macht das Universum doch gerade interessant. 

Edit: Hier noch eine Rede von Albert Einstein.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sflBO8gvlVs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Habe ich so noch nie gehört. Leider hatte er da noch keine Ahnung was Hitler und die Nazis vor hatten und das Radio für ihre Propagandazwecke mißbraucht haben.


----------



## Anthropos (24. Juni 2021)

Lesch ist einfach der Beste! 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OCRwwNlvJgM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## chill_eule (25. Juni 2021)

Bester Mann 

Aber sein Englisch ist ja echt mal sehr... bescheiden


----------



## Adi1 (26. Juni 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich war extra in Süddeutschland, um im Kernschatten sein zu können.


So siehst du schon aus


Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hatte Glück. Ich war in Ulm. Dort konnte man alles sehen. Die Corona war schon Hammer.
> Ein Spektakel, das man gesehen haben sollte im Leben.


Hast du nur durch eine Brille geguckt,
oder kam ein richtiges Teleskop zum Einsatz?


----------



## RyzA (26. Juni 2021)

Die schönsten Sonnenbilder die ich bis jetzt gesehen habe sind von Mehmet Ergün.
Sogar die Nasa hatte mal ein Bild von ihm als Bild des Tages gewählt.
Da war der Transit der ISS vor der Sonne zu sehen.
Mehmet Ergün - Astrophotographer

Mehmet Ergün - Referenzen


----------



## Adi1 (26. Juni 2021)

Sicher,
ist die Sonnenbeobachtung sehr interessant 

Ich schaue aber weiter,
wenn man eine entfernte Galaxie betrachten kann,
welche rund 40 Millionen Lj von uns entfernt ist,
dann bekomme ich jedes Mal das Gefühl,
wie vergänglich unsere Existenz ist.

Wir sollten mehr auf unseren Planeten achten.


----------



## RyzA (26. Juni 2021)

Der macht ja nicht nur Sonnenbilder. Auch Galaxieaufnahmen.
Ich hatte die nur als Beispiel genannt weil wir beim Thema Sonnenfinsternis waren.


----------



## Threshold (26. Juni 2021)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Hast du nur durch eine Brille geguckt,
> oder kam ein richtiges Teleskop zum Einsatz?


Das ist 22 Jahre her. Da war ich jung und dynamisch und hab mir unterwegs eine Sonnenglotzbrille gekauft.


----------



## Adi1 (26. Juni 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist 22 Jahre her. Da war ich jung und dynamisch und hab mir unterwegs eine Sonnenglotzbrille gekauft.


Ja  ok,
jeder fängt mal klein an


----------



## Adi1 (3. Juli 2021)

Um mal wieder auf das ursprüngliche Thema zurückzukommen









						Gravitationswellen: Schwarze Löcher verschlucken Neutronensterne
					

Ein bislang immer nur vermutetes Himmelsereignis ist nun erstmals sicher nachgewiesen




					www.spektrum.de
				




Solch ein Ereignis in der näheren Umgebung unseres Sonnensystems (unter 1000Lj),
hätte wohl unsere Existenz sehr sicher unmöglich gemacht


----------



## RyzA (3. Juli 2021)

Aber von Gammastrahlung oder dergleichen steht doch gar nichts im Artikel?


----------



## chill_eule (3. Juli 2021)

Gravitationswellen würden uns nicht weh tun, aber vermutlich wird bei so einem Ereigniss auch jede Menge elektromagnetischer Strahlung frei werden.
Gammestrahlung entsteht ja auch massiv, wenn schon "normale" Materie, wie Gas, in ein schwarzes Loch "fällt"


----------



## Adi1 (3. Juli 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber von Gammastrahlung oder dergleichen steht doch gar nichts im Artikel?


Das ist doch eines der schwersten Fusionsfälle im Universum,
welche überhaupt auftreten können.
Was glaubst du denn,
was da an Strahlung freigesetzt wird?


----------



## RyzA (3. Juli 2021)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Das ist doch eines der schwersten Fusionsfälle im Universum,
> welche überhaupt auftreten können.
> Was glaubst du denn,
> was da an Strahlung freigesetzt wird?


Im Artikel steht:



> Teleskope suchten zwar am Himmel nach dem elektromagnetischen Nachglühen der Ereignisse, fanden jedoch keine Strahlung, die mehr über das Ereignis hätte verraten können. *Vermutlich waren die Quellen einfach zu weit weg und ihr elektromagnetisches Leuchten einfach zu schwach.* Andere Gravitationswellenereignisse waren dagegen auch mit Teleskopen sichtbar.


Und der "schwerste Fusionsfall" im Universum dürfte wohl das verschmelzen von zwei supermassiven Schwarzen Löchern sein.


----------



## Adi1 (3. Juli 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und der "schwerste Fusionsprozess" im Universum dürfte wohl das verschmelzen von supermassiven Schwarzen Löchern sein.


Das ist richtig, solche Prozesse werden wohl aber erst in Mrd. von Jahren auftreten,
nämlich erst dann,
wenn sich große Galaxien vereinen,
denn nur daran sind supermassive schwarze Löcher vorhanden. 

Was die Nachweisbarkeit der Strahlung angeht,
unsere Instrumente sind halt noch zu primitiv


----------



## Threshold (3. Juli 2021)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Das ist richtig, solche Prozesse werden wohl aber erst in Mrd. von Jahren auftreten,
> nämlich erst dann,
> wenn sich große Galaxien vereinen,
> denn nur daran sind supermassive schwarze Löcher vorhanden.


die gab es schon immer, denn elliptische Galaxien sind ja das Ergebnis von Galaxienverschmelzung.
Guck dir M87 an, dessen schwarzes Loch ja fotografiert wurde.
Sowas entsteht nur durch Verschmelzung von mehreren Galaxien. Im vergleich dazu ist das schwarze Loch in der Milchstraße klein.


----------



## RyzA (8. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jQe-xQVfMxo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Threshold (15. Juli 2021)

Ein sehr interessanter Vortrag über die Evolution.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OpZXhFz6NxI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (16. Juli 2021)

@Threshold : Das Video ist mir zu lang. Da habe ich keine Geduld für.  

Hier noch ein anderes Video über Sterne:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QlAeYmWSNSY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Threshold (16. Juli 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> @Threshold : Das Video ist mir zu lang. Da habe ich keine Geduld für.


Guck mal ab Minute 37, geht bis Minute 41. Einfach nur herrlich, mit dem Hund und dem Zebra. 
Der fuchs ist auch super.  Schlau.


----------



## chill_eule (16. Juli 2021)

Hunde sind ja soo _intellent   _

Die ganzen zwei Stunden hätte ich mir auch auf keinen Fall gegeben, aber die Passage ist top


----------



## Threshold (16. Juli 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Die ganzen zwei Stunden hätte ich mir auch auf keinen Fall gegeben, aber die Passage ist top


Der ganze Vortag ist sehr lustig vorgetragen. Super unterhaltsam und dann nimmt der Martin Lödl die Kreationisten auf die Schippe, herrlich. Da kann man sich nur wegwerfen.
Ich mag solche Vortragsweisen.


----------



## chill_eule (20. Juli 2021)

Jeff Bezos testet gleich sein neuestes Spielzeug 
"Welt" überträgts sogar im Fernsehen, ansonsten gibts reichlich livestreams.

Auch wenn ich das ganze Unternehmen ablehne und albern und als Geldverschwendung empfinde, wünsche ich trotzdem einen erfolgreichen Flug.
Auf das alle wieder heil zurück kommen 

Sinnvoller fände ich es, wenn er einfach mal 100 Mrd. $ an die NASA und/oder ESA überweist, dann braucht der auch nicht selbst fliegen


----------



## compisucher (20. Juli 2021)

Der Hüpfer von Bezos war erfolgreich   
Na ja, jetzt wird auch der erdnahe Weltraum so langsam Tourismusziel.
Über die Sinnigkeit des privaten Weltraumfluges kann man sehr trefflich  streiten.
Es wird wohl auf absehbare Zeit ein Freizeitvergnügen der Reicheren bleiben.
Aber Hey, vor 100 Jahren konnten sich auch nur Betuchte die Fahrt nach Malle leisten und heutzutage (wenn nicht wieder Corona oder Ähnliches  einen Strich durch die Rechnung macht) kann jeder Depp da hin.

Technisch finde ich es faszinierend, dass es den Privaten gelingt, was staatlichen Raumfahrtagenturen bisher offensichtlich nicht gelang:
Senkrecht wieder landende Boosterstufen (Bezos/Musk) oder Eugen Sänger like Huckepacktransporter (Branson)
Im Prinzip ist der "staatliche Raumflug" mit der Russentech derer Sojus-Kapseln auf dem Stand der 1970ger hängen geblieben.
SpaceShuttle war zu komplex und nachweislich zu störungsanfällig und am Ende auch schlichtweg zu unwirtschaftlich.
Die Arianne-Teile kommen kostenmäßig nicht an die Teile von Musk heran.
Spätestens wenn Musk mit der Dragon X regelmäßig Menschen zur Raumstation oder sonst wohin schickt, wird der Preis/Flug mit einer Sojus fast 4x so hoch sein. Heisst, die sind dann raus aus dem kommerziellen Rennen.
Bleibt spannend.


----------



## chill_eule (20. Juli 2021)

Die Technik bei Musk und Bezos ist ohne Frage echt beeindruckend.
(Branson stinkt aber voll ab dagegen mit seinem Flugzeug )

So eine senkrecht _*landende*_ Rakete zu sehen, ist schon echt krass.

Aber das ganze Geld, was da in die Forschung gesteckt wird, fehlt in soo vielen anderen wichtigen Bereichen hier *unten* auf der Erde  
Auch die vielen, sehr talentierten und hochqualifizierten Ingenieure und Techniker (und so weiter), _könnten_ in anderen Bereichen auch sehr viel gutes tun. (Energie, Trinkwasser und Nahrungsversorgung, Medizin; alles Bereiche die in der Zukunft auch hoch technisiert funktionieren müssen und dementsprechend viel know-how und auch Geld brauchen)

Falls die technische Entwicklung denn auf NASA/ESA etc. abfährt, ist das natürlich ein Segen für die Forschung im und am Weltraum.

PS:
Bis die Vulkanier hier auftauchen sinds nur noch 15235 Tage (~42 Jahre) hin, also: *ranhalten! *
Einen dritten Weltkrieg brauchen wir ja nun nicht wirklich oder?
Könnten ja trotzdem schon mal Anfangen uns auf den ersten Kontakt vorzubereiten


----------



## compisucher (20. Juli 2021)

Branson hat im Prinzip das leistungsfähigste, ökonomischste und ökologischste Gerät.
Klar, nicht in der jetzigen Mini-Form.
Der erwähnte Eugen Sänger hatte das Teil schon vom Prinzip her in den 1960gern entwickelt.




__





						Eugen Sänger – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Wie oben schon geschrieben, ist schon die z. B. Dragon X im Vergleich zu staatlichen Raumschiffen extrem günstig.
Indirekt profitiert die Forschung sehr davon.
Auch für irdische Belange.
Wenn Musk einen Wettersatelliten hochschickt, kostet der Transport  ca. 15 Mio. Dollar.
Arianne verlangt für den gleichen Flug fast 45 Mio. , die Russen liegen bei ca. 35-40 Mio..

Das ganze Geld ist so eine Sache.
Unbedarft, ob man Bezos nun mag oder nicht, er hatte den Mut, vor vielen Jahren einen primitiven Onlinehandel in seiner Garage aufzubauen. Und man kann auch über Arbeitsbedingungen bei amazon diskutieren, Fakt ist, dass er mittlerweile ca. 1,2 Mio. Menschen weltweit Arbeit gibt.
Die Börsenkapitalisierung seines Unternehmens ist gewaltig und Millionen von Klein- wie Großanlegern verdienen richtig viel Geld mit seinen Papieren.
Objektiv betrachtet, trägt er bzw. sein Unternehmen erheblich zum allgemeinen Wohlstand bei, ob man das hören will oder nicht.

Insofern bringt er nun eine neue Dimension in den Tourismus bzw. der Kommerzialisierung des Weltalls.

Im Prinzip befürworte ich das, weil Kommerzialisierung in der Regel immer mit der Schaffung von qualifizierten Arbeitsplätzen zusammen hängt.
Auf der anderen Seite - dass der arme Amazon-Akkord-Auslieferfahrer nix davon persönlich hat, ist auch klar.

Oder anders herum, Unqualifizierte werden auf lange Sicht auf der Strecke bleiben - bittere Realität.

Es wird nicht umsonst mittlerweile ernsthaft über das bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen in der Politik diskutiert.
Wenn die globale Entwicklung so weiter anhält, wird es,  in keine Ahnung 50 oder 100 Jahren, 
eine kleine Elite (10 % ??) geben, die die ganze Wertschöpfung bewerkstelligen und der Rest wird ihr Leben lang im virtuellen Nirwana dahin vegetieren.
Oder mit den Worten von Aldous Huxley:
"Schöne neue Welt"


----------



## Threshold (20. Juli 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich das ganze Unternehmen ablehne und albern und als Geldverschwendung empfinde, wünsche ich trotzdem einen erfolgreichen Flug.


Ich frage mich ja, wenn er einen Flacherdler einladen würde, ob dieser dann mitflöge? 
Oder wird der Flacherdler dann sagen, dass die Fenster keine Fenster sondern Bildschirme sind?
Oder wird der Flacherdler, der mitfliegt, von der Flacherdler Community ausgeschlossen?
Fragen über fragen.


----------



## chill_eule (20. Juli 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> dass die Fenster keine Fenster sondern Bildschirme sind?


Wusstest du eigentlich, dass die "Blue Origin" die *größten* Fenster hatte, die je ins All geflogen sind? 

Laut Aussage des "Welt"-Experten Herrn Dr. Ulrich Walter, ist die Erdkrümmung bei den geringen Höhen, die da erreicht werden, noch gar nicht richtig zu sehen 
Laut ihm (und der internationalen Astronauten-Vereinigung) darf man sich erst "Astronaut" nennen, wenn man eine Erdumrundung hinter sich hat.
*Das* wird eine Herausforderung für die Flacherdler


----------



## RyzA (20. Juli 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Jeff Bezos testet gleich sein neuestes Spielzeug
> "Welt" überträgts sogar im Fernsehen, ansonsten gibts reichlich livestreams.


Hättest trotzdem mal was darüber hier verlinken können: Jeff Bezos startet ins All


----------



## chill_eule (20. Juli 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Hättest trotzdem mal was darüber hier verlinken können


Wie soll ich denn den Fernsehsender "Welt" verlinken?
Und einen livestream darüber zu finden hätte, *oh Gott*, bestimmt 4 Sekunden gedauert 

Bransons Flugzeugstart war ja auch kein Thema hier, ich dachte die Bezos-P3n1s-Rakete erzeugt etwas mehr Aufmerksamkeit, aber war ja auch nicht der Fall...
(Und ja, meiner Meinung nach ist er mit einem überdimensionalen Sexspielzeug/Phallus ins All geflogen )

Aber immerhin wirklich ins *All*, so wie es _normale Menschen_ definieren: Ab 100Km Flughöhe 
Branson ist ja einfach nur _sehr hoch_ geflogen... 50 Meilen 

PS: Lächerliche Forenzensur.... man kann noch nicht mal das Wort für das männliche Geschlechtsteil schreiben... hier im *Naturwissenschaften*-thread


----------



## RyzA (20. Juli 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Wie soll ich denn den Fernsehsender "Welt" verlinken?
> Und einen livestream darüber zu finden hätte, *oh Gott*, bestimmt 4 Sekunden gedauert


Ich meinte allgemein  News zum Thema.  Damit jeder weiß worum es geht.



> Bransons Flugzeugstart war ja auch kein Thema hier, ich dachte die Bezos-***************-Rakete erzeugt etwas mehr Aufmerksamkeit, aber war ja auch nicht der Fall...
> (Und ja, meiner Meinung nach ist er mit einem überdimensionalen Sexspielzeug/Phallus ins All geflogen )


Bransons Flug hatte ich gar nicht mitbekommen.


----------



## chill_eule (20. Juli 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Bransons Flug hatte ich gar nicht mitbekommen.


Siehste!

Perlen vor die PCGH-Säue 
Du hast ja auch erst 2 Stunden später auf den heutigen Flug reagiert 

Aber um ehrlich zu sein: Ich habs auch nur rein zufällig mitbekommen heute


----------



## RyzA (20. Juli 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Du hast ja auch erst 2 Stunden später auf den heutigen Flug reagiert


Dann war ich ja auch erst wieder online. 


chill_eule schrieb:


> Aber um ehrlich zu sein: Ich habs auch nur rein zufällig mitbekommen heute


Ist doch gut das du es gepostet hast. Passt hier auf jeden Fall rein!

Dann werden sich dieser Branson, Musk und Bezo wohl ein Kopf an Kopfrennen liefern und kommerzielle Raumfahrt für jeder Mann ermöglichen. Und wie hier schon vom Compisucher geschrieben wurde: im Endeffekt haben alle was davon!

*Edit:* Mal wieder ein neues Video vom Harald





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Zejy92bSuv0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Threshold (15. August 2021)

Ein sehr interessanter Vortrag, was überhaupt Leben ist.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3WAdcPRtC3A:8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (16. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hHvIrQKy90w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ein sehr interessantes Video. Aber hier im Video geht man von einer 1:1 Kopie aus. Keine Bewußtseinteleportation.
Das heisst man selber aus der Ich-Perspektive sterben würde. Das andere Ich dann überleben.
Bei der Teleportation (wie im Film "Transcendence")  wechselt die Perspektive und das Bewußtsein ist das selbe.
Aber wie dem auch sei... selbst wenn das technisch machbar wäre, wären die Risiken wohl zu hoch.
Ähnlich wie in der Chaostheorie. Kleinste Fehler können  zu verheerenden Folgen führen. Und das neue Wesen müßte mit den Konsequenzen leben.

Hier noch etwas anderes neues vom Harald





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YcyTgo7FlZs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



"Warp macht mobil. Bei Arbeit, Sport und Spiel." meint er.


----------



## Adi1 (21. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> "Warp macht mobil. Bei Arbeit, Sport und Spiel." meint er.


Das ist sehr interessant. 

Eher sollten wir aber erst mal die Probleme auf unseren Planeten lösen.
Wenn wir nicht bald nachhaltiger agieren,
sind wir ein Furz im Universum.


----------



## RyzA (21. August 2021)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Eher sollten wir aber erst mal die Probleme auf unseren Planeten lösen.
> Wenn wir nicht bald nachhaltiger agieren,
> sind wir ein Furz im Universum.


Das sagst/schreibst du doch immer.  

Trotzdem kann man sich ja mit solchen Sachen auch beschäftigen.


----------



## Adi1 (21. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Trotzdem kann man sich ja mit solchen Sachen auch beschäftigen.



Selbstverständlich, ich glaube ja auch an die Naturwissenschaften


----------



## Threshold (21. August 2021)

Nicht alle glauben an die Wissenschaft.   





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5aVDRdQeBZM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Adi1 (21. August 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nicht alle glauben an die Wissenschaft.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke für den Link 

Normalerweise gehört der Typ in die Klapse,
unglaublich,
das Leute sowas noch straffreii verbreiten dürfen


----------



## RyzA (21. August 2021)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Normalerweise gehört der Typ in die Klapse,
> unglaublich,
> das Leute sowas noch straffreii verbreiten dürfen


Das der von der "Heute Show" ist hast du aber gemerkt?


----------



## Threshold (21. August 2021)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Danke für den Link
> 
> Normalerweise gehört der Typ in die Klapse,
> unglaublich,
> das Leute sowas noch straffreii verbreiten dürfen


Das ist natürlich Satire. 
Aber sehr genau erkannt. Guck dir die Karliczek an. Inkompetenter geht kaum. Nur Scheuer kann da mithalten.


----------



## Threshold (21. August 2021)

Ich denke, dass es auf jeden Fall Punkt 4 ist.   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (23. August 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass es auf jeden Fall Punkt 4 ist.


Die Katze kann die Zeit anhalten und sich in Ruhe umdrehen.


----------



## Kindercola (23. August 2021)

gab´s da nicht mal die Idee ein Marmeladenbrot an einer Katze zu binden und durch die Rotationsenergie quasi unendlich Energie zu erhalten? 
Mir würden ja die Katzen bisschen leidtun, aber lt. Punkt 4 kriegen die davon ja nichts mit weil Sie die Zeit anhalten/deutlicher langsamer abläuft


----------



## Adi1 (24. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das der von der "Heute Show" ist hast du aber gemerkt?


Nee, Sry 

Ich schaue mir sowas nicht an.


----------



## chill_eule (24. August 2021)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Ich schaue mir sowas nicht an.


Bildungslücke! 

_Extra3_ und (wenn sie endlich mal nach drölf Wochen aus der Sommerpause kommt) die _Heute-Show_ sind Pflichtprogramm


----------



## RyzA (25. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sRt5xYTxNaU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die Energie des "Nichts" (Vakuum).


----------



## -ElCritico- (26. August 2021)

Forscher machen irre Entdeckung: Solar-Besitzer sollen unbedingt Dach bepflanzen
					

Begrünte Dächer dämpfen Lärm von außen und schützen vor zu starker Sonneneinstrahlung, sie filtern die Luft, bieten vielen Insektenarten ein...




					efahrer.chip.de


----------



## RyzA (2. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=beQgq3p0leg:9

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nfeIC57fIks

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Zitat Susan Randall: "Beim Kinderzimmer nimmt die Entropie mit fortschreitender Zeit immer zu."


----------



## RyzA (15. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bUVzwd7WLZ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## compisucher (16. September 2021)

DM passte schon seit 10 Jahren nicht in das, was man sieht.
Die messbare Interaktion zw. "DM" zu sichtbarer Materie ist auf Grund der Nichtfeststellbarkeit physikalischer Eigenschaften von DM physikalischer Nonsens.
Bin überzeugt, dass man entweder der Gravitation ein Teilchen zusagen wird oder man die "fehlende" Masse in Schwarzen Löchern findet.
Letzteres ist mein Favorit.
Meine Erklärung dafür ist relativ banal, keine Ahnung, warum da nicht bei den Profis mehr darüber nachgedacht wird:

Das , was wir heute als "'Quasare" "am Rand des Universums" beobachten können, sind nix anderes als große Galaxien im Frühstadium kurz nach Urknall.
Verbrannt in den Sternen wurde nahezu nur H2,  weil ja nix anderes da war.
Reine H2 Verbrenner sind im beobachtbaren Universum zu 95% "blaue" Riesen, also Sterne mit deutlich mehr als 10 Sonnenmassen = wenn die ausbrennen und zusammenfallen =schwarzes Loch
Die *Strahlungsenergie* bei Quasaren als Maßstab nehmend musste also eine Galaxie in der Größe der Milchstraße oder Andromeda zw. 400 und 600 Mrd. (!!!!) blaue Riesen gleichzeitig am brennen gehabt haben.
Und wo sind die? = klar nicht sichtbar, weil alles schwarze Löcher.
Somit gibt es in meiner Vorstellung Abermilliarden schwarze Löcher alleine in unserer Galaxis, welche die fehlende Masse mehr als erklären können und die Interaktion mit sichtbarer Materie ebenso locker erklären kann.

We will see....


----------



## RyzA (16. September 2021)

compisucher schrieb:


> Somit gibt es in meiner Vorstellung Abermilliarden schwarze Löcher alleine in unserer Galaxis, welche die fehlende Masse mehr als erklären können und die Interaktion mit sichtbarer Materie ebenso locker erklären kann.


Naja, wenn es wirklich soviele schwarze Löcher geben würde, dann müßte man diese ja zumindest teilweise indirekt beobachten können. Und ich glaube auch nicht das man die Struktur unserer Galaxien damit erklären kann.
Prof. Harald Lesch sagt ja auch immer Video,  dass die Entdeckung dieser Galaxien, kein Argument gegen dunkle Materie ist. Eher im Gegenteil. Ich glaube weiterhin das es dunkle Materie gibt.


----------



## compisucher (16. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Naja, wenn es wirklich soviele schwarze Löcher geben würde, dann müßte man diese ja zumindest teilweise indirekt beobachten können. Und ich glaube auch nicht das man die Struktur unserer Galaxien damit erklären kann.
> Prof. Harald Lesch sagt ja auch immer Video,  dass die Entdeckung dieser Galaxien, kein Argument gegen dunkle Materie ist. Eher im Gegenteil. Ich glaube weiterhin das es dunkle Materie gibt.


Es gibt genau zwei supermassive schwarze Löcher, welche die Menschheit bisher indirekt visuell beobachtet hat.
Und Cygnus x-1 durch eine besondere Konstellation des Begleiters.
Bei Interesse bitte lesen, gehaltvoller als Lesch...








						„Schwarze Löcher wurden lange nicht ernst genommen“
					

Im Interview berichtet Jutta Kunz, wie sich die Idee von Schwarzen Löchern in der Physik allmählich durchsetzte.




					www.weltderphysik.de
				



OHNE Berücksichtigung meiner Idee geht man bis jetzt von mehreren hundert Mio. schwarzen Löchern alleine in unserer Galaxie aus. Setzt man im schnitt 10 Sonnenmassen/SW an, ist das eine Aussage über den bisherigen Theoriestand mit DM.
Ist nur 2/3 schwerer als 50 Sonnenmassen, brauchst du die DM nicht mehr...


----------



## RyzA (16. September 2021)

compisucher schrieb:


> Bei Interesse bitte lesen, gehaltvoller als Lesch...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und was soll daran gehaltvoller sein? Das meiste davon kannte ich schon. 


compisucher schrieb:


> OHNE Berücksichtigung meiner Idee geht man bis jetzt von mehreren hundert Mio. schwarzen Löchern alleine in unserer Galaxie aus. Setzt man im schnitt 10 Sonnenmassen/SW an, ist das eine Aussage über den bisherigen Theoriestand mit DM.
> Ist nur 2/3 schwerer als 50 Sonnenmassen, brauchst du die DM nicht mehr...


Achso. Meinst du das würde die "fehlende Masse" erklären? Aber ob das die Strukturen und anderen Phänomene erklärt da habe ich meine Zweifel.


----------



## compisucher (17. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und was soll daran gehaltvoller sein? Das meiste davon kannte ich schon.


Na dann ist ja gut, wenn du das alles schon kennst.
Und warum stellst du initial davor in Frage, dass es überhaupt eine erhebliche Anzahl von BH in unserer Galaxis gibt?  


RyzA schrieb:


> Achso. Meinst du das würde die "fehlende Masse" erklären? Aber ob das die Strukturen und anderen Phänomene erklärt da habe ich meine Zweifel.


Bingo! Wenn jetzt das "Achso" kommt, dann hast du meinen Text davor nicht wirklich durchgelesen...

Ganz in Gegenteil, es erklärt (fast) alles.
Herausstechendes Merkmal der *postulierten* DM ist die nicht erklärbare Interaktion mit sichtbarer Masse.
Wir wissen:
Die sichtbare Masse ist zu gering, um die Schwertkraftdynamik einer Galaxie zu erklären.
Die Sterne ballen sich um ein Zentrum, dass nicht genügend Schwerkraft erzeugen kann, um Scheibenausbildung, Drehimpuls, ja die Gesamtstruktur zu produzieren. eigentlich müsste sich die ganze Galaxis im Laufe der Zeit schlichtweg Mangels gegenseitiger Anziehungskraft auseinanderfallen.
Die sichtbare Materie interagiert SICHTBAR mit einer nicht sichtbaren Materie.

Theorie:
Die postulierte DM  kann die fehlende Masse erklären.
Die in Verdacht stehenden Elementarteilen, die man bisher noch nicht mal dedektieren konnte, agieren alle NICHT mit sichtbarer Materie.
Fail...

Mutmaßung:
Wie oben erläutert, strahlen alle Quasare, sprich sehr junge Galaxien mehr oder weniger kurz nach dem Urknall, erzeugen so unglaublich viel Strahlungsenergie, die ausschließlich mit ganz vielen, riesigen , schnellbrennenden Sonnen erklärbar ist.
Jetzt ist es so, dass wenn HEUTE irgend ein Alien in einem Quasar wohnen würde, würde er sich in einer ganz normalen Galaxienumgebung wiederfinden und mit seinem Teleskop die Milchstraße beobachtend feststellen, das ist ein Quasar.
Liegt an dem bekannten Effekt, dass wir, je weiter wir ins Weltall schauen, immer mehr in die Vergangeheit schauen.
Das Licht der Quasare ist 12-15 Mrd. Jahre alt, wir sehen den Zustand vor 12 Mrd. Jahren...


Jetzt kommt der Kippmoment.
Derzeit meinen alle anerkannten Wissenschaftler (auch Nobelpreisträger), dass es in einer normalen Galaxie wie der Milchstraße *mindestens* mehrere hundert Mio. Schwarze Löcher geben muss.
Dies beruht auf der Hochrechnung der bisher beobachteten Galaxien und der Anzahl von Sternen, die zu einem Schwarzen Loch werden können.
Jetzt haben wir aber erst recht genau 0,5% der beobachtbaren Galaxien ausgewertet.
Wir sehen aber ca. 75% der Galaxien des Universums nicht, weil sie hinter dem Beobachtungshorizont (Zeit!) liegen.
Eine valide Stichprobe ist was anderes....
Eine höhere Sternenproduktion in vergangene Zeiten wird als Median hochgerechnet.
Im Prinzip aber nur auf tatsächlich gesehenen einzelne Sonnen, die meinethalben im Idealfall in 3-4 Mrd. LJ Entfernung überhaupt erkennbar sind.

Kurzum:
1.
Eine Beobachtungskorrektur um ca. 0,75% der schlechten Stichprobe beschert uns auf einen Schlag Mrd. von Schwarzen Löchern innerhalb unserer Galaxis. reicht locker als Ersatz für die DM.
2.
Eine Massenänderung von durchschnittlich 10 Sonnenmassen auf 30 Sonnenmassen für ein mittleres schwarzes Loch (das ist eine ca. 3%ige Korrektur der bisherigen Beobachtungen) und die bisher angenommenen "mehrere hundert Millionen Schwarze Löcher (siehe Artikel) reichen ebenso, um die DM überflüssig werden zu lassen.

Kritik an Lesch:
Er kann gut medial relativ komplexe astronomische Zusammenhänge erklären, er ist aber keiner, der übern Tellerrand hinausschauen kann.
Er nimmt Schulwissen und verpackt es mundgerecht in Videos. Das ist OK zur allgemeinen Aufklärung.
Er greift aber kaum neuste Erkenntnisse auf, die evtl. von der gängigen Lehrbuchmeinung abweicht.

Lies bitte mal von Steven Hawking "The Theory of Everything" und "Das Universum in der Nussschale".
Er kommt genau zum selben Schluss, hat aber das Problem der mathematischen Beweisführung.
Er kann rechnerisch nicht die Energiemenge mittels große Sonnen in Quasaren ermitteln, welche die beobachtbare Energie ergeben.
Darauf hin wurde von anderen die Theorie entwickelt, dass die Quasare superaktive und supergroße schwarze Löcher im Zentrum haben.
Hawking distanziert sich davon und meinte, dass diese Theorie nicht erklären kann, woher die Gravitationsmasse in der Frühzeit des Universums kommen kann, um supermassive schwarze Löcher binnen weniger hundert Mio. Jahre entstehen zu lassen.
Darauf hin  "erfanden" andere in Theorien wiederum die Dunkle Energie (theoretisch > 90% des Universums).
Ich bin da voll bei Hawking, nur weil wir  derzeit (vielleicht auch mangels Leistungsfähigkeit unserer derzeitigen Rechner) das Offensichtliche nicht mathematisch beweisen können, braucht das Universum eben nicht DE und DM, um existieren zu können.
Es bedarf lediglich einer Korrektur unserer eingeschränkten Beobachtung im einstelligen Prozentbereich.

Was ist wahrscheinlicher?
Dass wir nicht alles sehen können und unsere Beobachtungen nicht ganz korrekt sind
oder
Dass es einer theoretischen nicht bewiesenen Hilfskrücke mit gemutmaßter DM und DE bedarf um das beobachtbare zu erklären?

you guess....
I´m, with Hawking...


----------



## Dudelll (17. September 2021)

Denke das Video passt hervorragend zu eurer Diskussion :





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qy8MdewY_TY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Da geht es genau darum ob BH als Erklärung für DM infrage kommen können.

Fazit aus dem Video : Könnte sein, es bleibt aber nur eine gewisse Größenverteilung die diese BHs haben müssten um als Erklärung herhalten zu können und dennoch nicht beobachtet worden zu sein bislang.

Ist schon etwas her das ich es mir angesehen habe, meine aber Matt sagt am Ende das momentan bereits Messungen / Analysen laufen um das in den nächsten Jahren besser eingrenzen zu können.

Edit : jetzt mit korrektem Link, vorher wars die Werbung ^^


----------



## compisucher (17. September 2021)

@Dudelll :
Danke für die inhaltliche Ergänzung.
Ja, das meinte ich, das Eingrenzungsproblem und die Tatsache, dass BH echt schwer zu erkennen sind.

Beispiel:
Seit Jahrzehnten wissen wir, dass es am Rande unseres Sonnensystems eine messbare Schwerkraftanomalie gibt, die evtl. auf einen Planeten Nr. 9 hindeuten (bis zu ca. 10 Erdmassen groß).
Selbst der Orbit ist mittlerweile relativ genau bestimmt:








						Orbit von Planet 9 eingegrenzt
					

Näher als gedacht? Irgendwo dort draußen im Kuipergürtel könnte sich noch ein neptungroßer Planet verbergen. Wie sein Orbit aussieht und wo er zurzeit




					www.scinexx.de
				




Wir finden ihn  aber nicht... 
Teleskope zu schwach, Planet zu lichtschwach oder aber eben doch nicht vorhanden.
Wenn nur ein1/2 Lichtjahr von uns entfernt ein schwarzes Loch sich befände, wir könnten es nicht sehen oder nur dann, wenn per Zufall durch den gekrümmten Raum das Licht von einem dahinter stehender Stern umgelenkt werden würde.
Ironie:
Die zweifelsfrei gemessene Schwerkraftanomalie zu Gunsten Planet 9 könnte auch ein ca. 40 Sonnenmassen schweres schwarzes Loch in nur 1/6 LJ Entfernung von unserem Sonnensystem sein....
Oder ein 100 Sonnenmassen schweres SL in 1/3 LJ Entfernung....
Oder 20 Schwarze Löcher mit je 10 Sonnenmassen in   3/4 LJ Entfernung...

@RyzA :
Du siehst, ich bin da nicht der Einzige, der diese Möglichkeit in Erwägung zieht.
Es wäre eben eine unglaublich elegante Erklärung an Stelle einer m. M. nach  nicht beweisbaren Theorie.


----------



## RyzA (17. September 2021)

compisucher schrieb:


> Na dann ist ja gut, wenn du das alles schon kennst.


Ich hatte nicht geschrieben "alles" sondern "das meiste" davon. 


compisucher schrieb:


> Und warum stellst du initial davor in Frage, dass es überhaupt eine erhebliche Anzahl von BH in unserer Galaxis gibt?


Mir geht es um die Überprüfbarkeit.


compisucher schrieb:


> Kritik an Lesch:
> Er kann gut medial relativ komplexe astronomische Zusammenhänge erklären, er ist aber keiner, der übern Tellerrand hinausschauen kann.
> Er nimmt Schulwissen und verpackt es mundgerecht in Videos. Das ist OK zur allgemeinen Aufklärung.
> Er greift aber kaum neuste Erkenntnisse auf, die evtl. von der gängigen Lehrbuchmeinung abweicht.


Er schaut sich auch neue Ideen und Hypothesen an. Aber überprüft sie eben kritisch.


compisucher schrieb:


> Lies bitte mal von Steven Hawking "The Theory of Everything" und "Das Universum in der Nussschale".
> Er kommt genau zum selben Schluss, hat aber das Problem der mathematischen Beweisführung.
> Er kann rechnerisch nicht die Energiemenge mittels große Sonnen in Quasaren ermitteln, welche die beobachtbare Energie ergeben.
> Darauf hin wurde von anderen die Theorie entwickelt, dass die Quasare superaktive und supergroße schwarze Löcher im Zentrum haben.
> ...


Ja da ist von supermassiven schwarzen Löchern in Galaxiezentren die Rede, aber nicht von Millionen oder Milliarden schwarzen Löchern. 


compisucher schrieb:


> Was ist wahrscheinlicher?
> Dass wir nicht alles sehen können und unsere Beobachtungen nicht ganz korrekt sind
> oder
> Dass es einer theoretischen nicht bewiesenen Hilfskrücke mit gemutmaßter DM und DE bedarf um das beobachtbare zu erklären?
> ...


Wie gesagt man kann wohl nur supermassive schwarze Löcher indirekt beobachten.
Bei "Normalen" oder kleinen wird es wohl schwieriger oder quasi unmöglich.
Das wäre dann etwa genauso wie mit der dunklen Materie. Man kann nur mutmaßen das sie da sind.

Für mich gibt es bis jetzt keinen Beleg, dass sich irgendetwas durch viele schwarze Löcher besser erklären lässt, ausser das die "fehlende Masse" damit erklärt werden könnte, wenn man ein bißchen rumtrickst.


----------



## Dudelll (17. September 2021)

Elegant oder langweilig, ums mal sehr provokant auszudrücken ^^

Persönlich hoffe ich das alle bisherigen Erklärungen über die Zusammensetzung der DM widerlegt werden können, also auch die Erklärung über eine höhere Anzahl an BH´s.

Zumindest fände ich es deutlich spannender wenn sich irgendeine Grundannahme unseres bisherigen Verständnisses über die Physik in Teilen als Falsch erweisen würde, als die scheinbar fehlende Masse im All einfach durch, nun ja, mehr Masse erklären zu können 

Aber die Realität schert sich ja zum Glück nicht um unsere Ansichten (außer in bestimmten Interpretationen der QM evtl.  ) und wir werden hoffentlich in den nächsten Jahren mehr wissen.


----------



## compisucher (17. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja da ist von supermassiven schwarzen Löchern in Galaxiezentren die Rede, aber nicht von Millionen oder Milliarden schwarzen Löchern.


Sorry, du hast keines der beiden Bücher gelesen...


Dudelll schrieb:


> Elegant oder langweilig, ums mal sehr provokant auszudrücken ^^
> 
> Persönlich hoffe ich das alle bisherigen Erklärungen über die Zusammensetzung der DM widerlegt werden können, also auch die Erklärung über eine höhere Anzahl an BH´s.
> 
> ...


Den 3. Satz von Dir finde ich hochspannend.
Ja, wenn an der Theorie der DM (und DE) was dran sein sollte, können wir mutmaßlich einen größeren Teil unserer bisherigen Physik wegschmeißen.
Würde aber bedeuten, dass "unsere" Physik nur für einen gaaanz kleinen Teil des Universums zutreffen würde.
Im schlimmsten Falle würde evtl. ja auch dann die Entfernungsmessungen im  All über z. B. die Cepheiden gar nicht mehr passen.
Im Zweifel würden wir in einem viel größeren oder viel kleineren Universum leben.
Selbst das Alter des Universums wäre dann falsch ermittelt.


----------



## RyzA (17. September 2021)

compisucher schrieb:


> Sorry, du hast keines der beiden Bücher gelesen...


Stimmt. Gerade die Bücher habe ich von Hawking nicht gelesen aber dafür andere.
Ist aber lange her.


----------



## compisucher (17. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Stimmt. Gerade die Bücher habe ich von Hawking nicht gelesen aber dafür andere.
> Ist aber lange her.


Also, jetzt wieder Friedenspfeife, OK?

Mir erscheint persönlich eben die Idee einer Erklärung, die auf den bisherigen Erkenntnissen und letztlich Physik beruhen deutlich sympathischer.
Mir widerstrebt der Ansatz, dass es zur Erklärung des Beobachtbaren eine derzeit nicht beweissbare Theorie bedarf. 

Der Ansatz vom werten @Dudelll, der mithin beides gerne widerlegt hätte, ist ein völlig radikaler, hochspannend und führt uns letztlich zu einer physikalischen Wahrheit, die wir dann bis Dato nicht ein mal im Ansatz richtig erkannt haben. Das ist schon beängstigend....

@Dudelll: 
Was wäre dein weiterer Gedankengang hierzu?


----------



## RyzA (17. September 2021)

Ich bin mal gespannt was @Threshold  dazu zu sagen hat.


----------



## compisucher (17. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich bin mal gespannt was @Threshold  dazu zu sagen hat.


Ja, würde mich auch interessieren.
Gefühlt ist er niemand, der Spekulatives in seinen Standpunkt einfließen lässt.
Harte Fakten sind sein Ding.


----------



## Dudelll (17. September 2021)

compisucher schrieb:


> @Dudelll:
> Was wäre dein weiterer Gedankengang hierzu?


Wirklich ausgefeilte Gedankengänge hab ich dazu ehrlich gesagt nicht, Astrophysik ist nicht wirklich mein Fachgebiet, daher beschäftige ich mich damit nur auf populärwissenschaftlichen Niveau^^.

Könnte mir aber vorstellen das über eine Verbindung von Gravitation und QM auch alternative Erklärungen möglich wären. Wie diese Erklärungen aussehen würden kann man aber natürlich nur schwer erahnen, weil es einfach darauf ankommt ob man beides unter einen Hut bekommt, und wie dieser Hut dann am Ende aussieht.

Aber Quantenverschränkung ist ja zum Beispiel ein Effekt, der nicht auf atomare Größenordnungen begrenzt ist. Evtl. gibt es noch weitere quantenmechanische Effekte auf makroskopischen Skalen. Falls das so wäre könnten diese Effekte vllt. helfen unsere Beobachtungen zu erklären.

Setzt natürlich als Grundannahme voraus, dass das Universum selbst ein quantenmechanisches Objekt ist bzw. die Quantenmechanik die Dynamik des Universums insgesamt merkbar beeinflusst.

Fände das wäre zumindest eine der spannendsten Möglichkeiten, die aber, um das ausdrücklich nochmal zu erwähnen, sehr sehr weit hergeholt ist und auf keinerlei physikalischer Beweisführung beruht und daher evtl. eher philosophisch als physikalisch diskutiert werden sollte^^


----------



## Threshold (17. September 2021)

Schwarze Löcher als Erklärung für dunkle Materie?
Tja, die Fluktuation der Hintergrundstrahlung sagt da was anderes.
Da entstanden Schwerkrafttöpfe, bevor sich leuchtende Materie bilden konnte.
Dazu kommt dann die Frage, wieso es einen Halo um Galaxien gibt. Wäre die Galaxie voll von schwarzen Löchern, müssten sie gleichmäßig verteilt sein, bzw. im Zentrum müsste es mehr geben als an den Rändern. Man beobachtet aber, dass im Halo einer Galaxie rund 5x mehr Masse ist als die gesamte Galaxie an leuchtender Materie besitzt.
Wie sollen die schwarzen Löcher da hingekommen sein.
Ach ja, und seit wann ist Cygnus X1 ein supermassives schwarzes Loch? Da gibt es einen blauen Riesen mit 20 Sonnenmassen und ein schwarzes Loch mit ähnlicher Masse,
Supermassive schwarze Löcher fangen bei Millionen Sonnenmassen an.
Das nächste Problem in der Theorie sind die Quasare. Ein Quasar ist ein aktives Zentrum einer Galaxie.
Das bedeutet aber nicht automatisch, dass ein Quasar ein Milliarden Sonnenmasse schweres schwarzes Loch beinhalten muss.
Das schwarze Loch der Milchstraße hat nur ein paar Millionen Sonnenmassen. 
Das schwarze Loch von M87 hat mehrere Milliarden Sonnenmassen. Also eine ganz andere Nummer.
Bis heute kann man nicht erklären, wie in der Frühphase des Universums überhaupt schwarze Löcher mit mehreren Milliarden sonnenmassen entstanden sein können. Die Entstehung von Quasaren ist also noch lange nicht ausreichend erforscht.
Und natürlich hat man Hawking gelesen.   
Nach Hawking gibt es primordiale Schwarzes Löcher. Bisher hat man aber noch keine entdeckt.
Ebenso hat man bisher noch keine Hinweise über die Hawking Strahlung entdeckt.
Interessant ist doch viel mehr, was denn mit schwarzen Löchern mit 1000 oder 10.000 Sonnenmassen ist? Bisher hat man keine entdeckt. 
Was dunkle Materie ist, ist nicht bekannt. Ich persönlich schließe schwarze Löcher aus, da es einfach zu viele Ungereimtheiten gibt. Gerade was den Beginn des Universums angeht.
Interessant ist zumindest die Frage, ob es auch schwarze Löcher aus dunkle Materie gibt.

Ich füge noch ein weiteres Video an, was der Frage nachgeht.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=20-tLsj0dGg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## compisucher (17. September 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ach ja, und seit wann ist Cygnus X1 ein supermassives schwarzes Loch? Da gibt es einen blauen Riesen mit 20 Sonnenmassen und ein schwarzes Loch mit ähnlicher Masse,


Danke für die Einschätzung.
Obiges hat aber keiner der Protagonisten geschrieben.
Ich darf mich selbst zitieren:


compisucher schrieb:


> Es gibt genau zwei supermassive schwarze Löcher, welche die Menschheit bisher indirekt visuell beobachtet hat.
> Und Cygnus x-1 durch eine besondere Konstellation des Begleiters.


Gemeint war, zwei große (indirekt) beobachtet und (ergänzend) Cygnus x1 bekannter Maßen durch die Wechselwirkung mit seinem Begleiter als allererstes BH überhaupt indirekt entdeckt.


----------



## Threshold (17. September 2021)

compisucher schrieb:


> Gemeint war, zwei große (indirekt) beobachtet und (ergänzend) Cygnus x1 bekannter Maßen durch die Wechselwirkung mit seinem Begleiter als allererstes BH überhaupt indirekt entdeckt.


Alles klar, dann habe ich das falsch interpretiert. Da entschuldige ich mich natürlich.

Hawking hatte ja dagegen gewettet, dass Cygnus X1 ein schwarzes Loch ist.
Ich selbst frag mich aber, wie der blaue Riese die Supernova überlebt hat, die zum schwarzen Loch geführt hat.
Bisher hat das noch keiner erklären können (und ich hab schon ein paar Experten danach gefragt).
Abgesehen davon gibt es eh noch eine Menge Fragen. Es gibt ja das keine Haare Theorem.
Dann nimmt die Entropie eines schwarzen Lochs immer zu. Wenn es aber Hawking Strahlung gibt, würde das bedeuten, dass die Entropie abnimmt, was wiederum bedeutet, dass ein signifikanter Grundsatz der Thermodynamik verletzt wird und die Gesetze der Thermodynamik ist ja der heilige Gral der Naturgesetze.


----------



## compisucher (17. September 2021)

Jaaa, ich habe die Argumentation sorgfältig von Dir gelesen.
Sozusagen 1:0,5 Tore für Deine Mannschaft...   
Postulierte Hawking-Strahlung, die sich nicht prüfen lässt ist eben genau so doof wie postulierte DM.
Punktsieg für Dich mit den Argumentationen:


Threshold schrieb:


> Bis heute kann man nicht erklären, wie in der Frühphase des Universums überhaupt schwarze Löcher mit mehreren Milliarden Sonnenmassen entstanden sein können. Die Entstehung von Quasaren ist also noch lange nicht ausreichend erforscht.


und


Threshold schrieb:


> Nach Hawking gibt es primordiale Schwarzes Löcher. Bisher hat man aber noch keine entdeckt.


DAS spricht eindeutig gegen meine Auffassung und sind belegbare Fakten bzw. Sachstände.


----------



## Threshold (17. September 2021)

Das ist immer blöd.
Letztendlich kann dunkle Materie ja alles sein. Es ist eben eine Masse -- denn nur Massen bewegen Massen -- die dafür sorgt, dass Galaxien und Galaxienhaufen sich so bewegen, wie wir es beobachten. Normaler Weise würden ja die Kepler Gesetze zum Tragen kommen, die hervorragend in unserem Sonnensystem und auch im Zentrum der Milchstraße wunderbar funktionieren. Man kann alles bestens berechnen.
Nur bei einer Galaxie funktionieren die Kepler Gesetze nicht. Also muss es da was geben. Was es ist, weiß keiner. Bisher ist es ja nur Spekulation. Und spekulieren kann man, Hypothesen aufstellen ist auch kein Problem und wenn am Cern mal wieder Geld übrig ist, kann man den HLC weiter ausbauen. Vielleicht findet man irgendwann Materie, die schwer ist, aber nicht wechselwirkt. Mal abwarten.

Interessanter finde ich ja eh die dunkle Energie.


----------



## Threshold (17. September 2021)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Aber Quantenverschränkung ist ja zum Beispiel ein Effekt, der nicht auf atomare Größenordnungen begrenzt ist.


Doch, ist er.
Die Quantenverschränkung funktioniert, weil die verschränkten Teilchen nicht mit anderen Teilchen oder Strahlung wechselwirken.
In Größenordnungen von Molekülen wechselwirken die Teilchen aber miteinander und im makrokosmischen Universum wechselwirkt eh alles miteinander.
Das gleiche hast du beim Tunneleffekt. Auch der funktioniert nur in der Unschärfe der Quantenphysik.
Im Makrokosmos kann er nicht funktionieren, da hier die Teilchen miteinander wechselwirken.
Das gleiche hast du z.b. beim Welle Teilchen Dualismus. Der ist fundamental in der Quantenphysik und ein wichtiger Faktor, dass Materie überhaupt stabil ist.
Trotzdem kann man den Welle Teilchen Dualismus problemlos "abschalten".
Dazu muss man nur eine Wechselwirkung erzeugen, sodass das Elektron, das normaler Weise beide Spalten des Doppelspaltexperiment gleichzeitig durchschlüpft, dazu gezwungen wird, sich für einen Spalt zu entscheiden.

Elektronen sind sowieso ein Problem. Im Gegensatz zum Proton haben Elektronen keine Ausdehnung, also keinen Durchmesser. Sie sind punktförmig. Sie sind also eine Singularität.
Wie aber kann eine Singularität eine elektrische Ladung und einen Spin haben? Ein absolutes Rätsel. Es gibt nicht mal eine Hypothese dafür. aktuell wird der Umstand einfach akzeptiert.


----------



## RyzA (17. September 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dann nimmt die Entropie eines schwarzen Lochs immer zu. Wenn es aber Hawking Strahlung gibt, würde das bedeuten, dass die Entropie abnimmt, was wiederum bedeutet, dass ein signifikanter Grundsatz der Thermodynamik verletzt wird und die Gesetze der Thermodynamik ist ja der heilige Gral der Naturgesetze.


Hawking hatte ich sich darüber natürlich auch Gedanken gemacht und so wie ich es verstanden habe, gibt es Lösungen welche nicht den Gesetzen der  Thermodynamik widersprechen: Bekenstein-Hawking-Entropie.

Noch etwas anderes: Ich habe beim stöbern auf Wikipedia noch den h-Index gefunden:



> Der *h-Index* ist eine Kennzahl für die weltweite Wahrnehmung eines Wissenschaftlers in Fachkreisen. Die Kennzahl basiert auf bibliometrischen Analysen, d. h. auf Zitationen der Publikationen des Wissenschaftlers. Ein hoher _h_-Index ergibt sich, wenn eine erhebliche Anzahl von Publikationen des Wissenschaftlers häufig in anderen Veröffentlichungen zitiert wird. Der 2005 von dem Physiker Jorge E. Hirsch vorgeschlagene Bewertungsindex wird gelegentlich auch als *Hirsch-Index*, *Hirschfaktor*, _Hirsch-Koeffizient_ oder _h-number_ bezeichnet.
> 
> Der _h_-Index eines Wissenschaftlers kann im Laufe der Zeit nicht sinken; andererseits kann er auch nicht allein über die Anzahl seiner Veröffentlichungen steigen.


Interessant ist auch die Tabelle auf der Seite weiter unten.
Demnach ist der Wissenschaftler mit den meisten Publikationen und Zitaten der Schweizer Chemiker Michael Grätzel.


> Grätzel ist Autor und Mitautor von über 1100 Publikationen, zwei Büchern und Inhaber von mehr als 50 Patenten. Seine Arbeiten wurden nach Google Scholar bereits rund 290.000 Mal zitiert, sein h-Index beträgt 277 (Stand: Juli 2021).


Sehr produktiv in dieser Hinsicht.


----------



## Dudelll (17. September 2021)

Verschränkung kann auch makroskopisch erhalten bleiben, gibt ja genügend Experimente die das belegen. Das die Verschränkung im allgemeinen aufgrund der von dir aufgeführten Wechselwirkungen zerstört wird ändert nichts daran das der Effekt selbst nicht räumlich begrenzt ist.

Das es mehr als unwahrscheinlich erscheint das es Quantenmechanische Effekte geben könnte die im Makrokosmos erhalten bleiben sehe ich auch so, deswegen ja auch die Einschränkung das es extrem spekulativ ist. Ausgeschlossen ist es mMn. aber nicht, dafür ist die QM einfach seltsam genug und hat hoffentlich noch viele neue Erkenntnisse zu bieten in der Zukunft.

Daher fände ich halt das es die spannendste Möglichkeit wäre wenn die DM oder die DE Quanteneffekte wären, auch wenn ich durchaus selbst eher denke das man das Rätsel "konventioneller" lösen können wird 

Edit:

Ob Elektronen punktförmig sind oder nicht ist soweit ich weiß auch durchaus noch Teil aktueller Forschung. Ich meine auch irgendein Paper im Hinterkopf zu haben in dem eine mögliche räumliche Ausdehnung abgeschätzt wurde, müsste ich aber nochmal schauen ob ich das in den nächsten Tagen noch wiederfinde.


----------



## RyzA (17. September 2021)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Ob Elektronen punktförmig sind oder nicht ist soweit ich weiß auch durchaus noch Teil aktueller Forschung. Ich meine auch irgendein Paper im Hinterkopf zu haben in dem eine mögliche räumliche Ausdehnung abgeschätzt wurde, müsste ich aber nochmal schauen ob ich das in den nächsten Tagen noch wiederfinde.


Normalerweise müsste etwas mit Masse auch eine räumliche Ausdehnung haben.
Ausser die Masse ist unendlich groß dann wird es eine Singularität.

Früher ist man übrigens vom Schalenmodell der Elektronenbahnen um einen Atomkern ausgegangen. Heute spricht man von einer Elektronenwolke. Wohl wegen der Quantenmechanik und dem Unbestimmtheitsprinzip.


----------



## Dudelll (17. September 2021)

Nein Masse funktioniert auch punktförmig ohne Probleme. Zumindest mathematisch, ist nur schwer wenn man versucht sich das mit unserem Hang zum räumlichen denken vorzustellen.


----------



## RyzA (17. September 2021)

Das ist wirklich schwer vorzustellen:

3 Dimensionen = Kugel
2 Dimensionen = Kreis
1 Dimension = Punkt?

3 und 2 Dimensionen kann man sich ja vorstellen aber eine Dimension?

Wenn ich auf einen Zettel mit Kugelschreiber einen Punkt mache,  ist das ja genau genommen ein (sehr kleiner) Kreis.

Genauso wenig kann man sich die 4. Dimension und alles darüber vorstellen.


----------



## Dudelll (17. September 2021)

Ist halt hauptsächlich ein Problem weil wir es gewohnt sind in 3d zu leben.

Wenn man höher geht wird's ja quasi ähnlich unmöglich, zumindest kann ich mir auch 4d nicht besser vorstellen als einen Punkt ohne Ausdehnung ^^

Punktpartikel ist ja im Grunde aber auch nur eine mathematische Vereinfachung die für die meisten Fälle gut funktioniert und man keine wirklich zufriedenstellende andere Beschreibung hat.

Ehrlich gesagt weiß ich auch gar nicht ob Elektronen ausdehnungen unterhalb der planck Länge haben könnten, bzw ob sowas nach momentanem stand überhaupt möglich wäre oder bei unserem derzeitigen Verständnis einfach gar kein Sinn ergeben würde.

Wo wir Grad hier angekommen sind, was ist eigentlich der aktuelle Stand dazu ob Raum selbst gequantelt ist, oder kontinuierlich ?


----------



## RyzA (17. September 2021)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt weiß ich auch gar nicht ob Elektronen ausdehnungen unterhalb der planck Länge haben könnten, bzw ob sowas nach momentanem stand überhaupt möglich wäre oder bei unserem derzeitigen Verständnis einfach gar kein Sinn ergeben würde.


Ich glaube alles unterhalb der Planck-Länge wird als Singularität bezeichnet.


Dudelll schrieb:


> Wo wir Grad hier angekommen sind, was ist eigentlich der aktuelle Stand dazu ob Raum selbst gequantelt ist, oder kontinuierlich ?


Den Raum selber kann man wohl nicht quanteln  aber man versucht es weiterhin mit der Gravitation: Quantengravitation


----------



## FetterKasten (17. September 2021)

Wenn man nun aber wirklich davon ausgeht, dass ein Elektron keine räumliche Ausdehnung hat,  also einfach nur eine Punktsingularität ist, gleichzeitig weiß man aber,  dass Elektronen eine minimale Masse haben, 
dann bedeutet das doch, dass Elektronen unendliche Dichte haben und damit jedes Elektron ein schwarzes Loch sein müsste. 

Der Ereignishorizont würde halt so klein sein, dass man diesen niemals beobachten könnte.


----------



## RyzA (17. September 2021)

@FetterKasten : Deswegen glaube ich auch das ein Elektron eine minimal räumliche Ausdehnung hat.

Wenn dem nicht so wäre könnte man auch keine Elektronenwolke um einen Atomkern beschreiben.


----------



## Dudelll (17. September 2021)

Da muss man unterscheiden was man betrachtet. Elektronen in/um Atomkerne sind gebundene und keine freien Partikel.

Die Bindung durch das Potential schränkt die Impulsraumverteilung des Elektrons ein und sorgt dadurch zu einer Delokalisierung im Ort. Das sagt aber erstmal nichts über die "Form" des Elektrons aus, sondern nur über den Ort an dem man es halt finden kann. Sobald mans irgendwo gefunden hat bleibt es aber ein Punktteilchen, wobei man natürlich darüber streiten kann ob man die Ortsbreite der Wellenfunktion nicht auch als Radius definieren könnte, ist aber nicht direkt das gleiche.

Die Energiedichte ist auch nicht soo problematisch meine ich. Ich glaub Elektronen würden so kleine schwarze Löcher ergeben daß sie direkt wieder zerstrahlen. Ist aber evtl auch irgendwie ein seltsamer Grenzbereich in dem der ganze Kram eh nicht mehr so wirklich beschreibbar ist momentan. Könnte vllt auch damit zusammenhängen das Gravitation und Quantenmechanik sich halt nicht vertragen wollen.


----------



## RyzA (17. September 2021)

Ja aber eine räumliche Ausdehnung muß trotzdem vorhanden sein. Auch wenn das Elektron nicht nur an Ort B ist sondern auch an C,D oder E sein kann.


----------



## Dudelll (17. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja aber eine räumliche Ausdehnung muß trotzdem vorhanden sein. Auch wenn das Elektron nicht nur an Ort B ist sondern auch an C,D oder E sein kann.


Hab meinen Beitrag nochmal ergänzt.

Die Delokalisierung der Wellenfunktion ( man kann's an verschiedenen Orten finden ) hat nicht direkt was mit der "Größe" des Teilchens selbst zutun.


----------



## Threshold (18. September 2021)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Verschränkung kann auch makroskopisch erhalten bleiben, gibt ja genügend Experimente die das belegen.


Kannst du mal welche nennen?
Bisher kenne ich den Bell Test und der widerlegt alle Quantenverschränkungen im Makrokosmos. 



RyzA schrieb:


> Den Raum selber kann man wohl nicht quanteln  aber man versucht es weiterhin mit der Gravitation: Quantengravitation


Der Raum muss letztendlich quantisiert werden, denn in der Frühphase des Universums waren mal alle 4 Kräfte der Natur vereint. Bis heute konnte man die schwache Wechselwirkung und die elektromagnetische Wechselwirkung miteinander vereinen. Der nächste Schritt wäre jetzt die starke Wechselwirkung. Dazu muss der LHC aber weiter ausgebaut werden.


RyzA schrieb:


> @FetterKasten : Deswegen glaube ich auch das ein Elektron eine minimal räumliche Ausdehnung hat.
> 
> Wenn dem nicht so wäre könnte man auch keine Elektronenwolke um einen Atomkern beschreiben.


Nach bisherigen Experimenten hat das Elektron weder eine Ausdehnung noch eine Struktur.
Das nächste Problem ist, dass das Elektron kein elektrisches Dipolmoment besitzt.


----------



## Dudelll (18. September 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Kannst du mal welche nennen?
> Bisher kenne ich den Bell Test und der widerlegt alle Quantenverschränkungen im Makrokosmos.


zum Beispiel

https://www.nature.com/articles/s41586-020-2401-y 

Und die Experimente zum Bell Test belegen doch Grade das Verschränkung existiert und die Beobachtungen nicht durch andere Effekte erklärt werden können, oder gibt es verschiedene Formen davon?


----------



## RyzA (18. September 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der Raum muss letztendlich quantisiert werden, denn in der Frühphase des Universums waren mal alle 4 Kräfte der Natur vereint. Bis heute konnte man die schwache Wechselwirkung und die elektromagnetische Wechselwirkung miteinander vereinen. Der nächste Schritt wäre jetzt die starke Wechselwirkung. Dazu muss der LHC aber weiter ausgebaut werden.





> Die Quantengravitation, von der es mehrere vorläufige Varianten gibt, versucht, Einsteins Allgemeine Relativitätstheorie mit der Quantenmechanik in Einklang zu bringen. Eine ihrer Vorhersagen ist, dass der Raum unterhalb einer Länge von etwa zehn Billionstel Trilliardstel Millimeter (10 hoch minus 32 mm), der so genannten Plancklänge, gequantelt ist. Der entsprechende Wert der kleinsten Zeitdauer, der so genannten Planckzeit, ist etwa eine Hundertstel Trilliardstel Trilliardstel Sekunde (10 hoch minus 44 s).
> 
> Wegen dieser winzigen Größen ist die Raumzeitquantelung normalerweise nicht feststellbar. Doch Ragazzoni und seine Kollegen rechneten aus, dass das Licht weit entfernter astronomischer Objekte durch die Raumzeitquantelung leicht „verschmiert“ werden sollte. Dadurch sollten aufgenommene Bilder dieser Objekte ein wenig unscharf sein.
> 
> Mit dem Hubble-Weltraumteleskop untersuchten die Forscher das Licht einer Supernova und einer mehr als fünf Milliarden Lichtjahre entfernten Galaxie. Ergebnis: Sie fanden keinerlei Hinweise auf eine Quantelung der Raumzeit. Die Bilder waren schärfer als es die Quantengravitation erlaubt. Eine ähnliche Untersuchung hatten amerikanische Astronomen vor einem Monat veröffentlicht ? mit dem gleichen Ergebnis.


Quelle: Schärfer als erlaubt – Weiterer Rückschlag für die Quantelung von Raum und Zeit

Ist schon älter der Artikel. Aber es gibt wohl keine neueren Hinweise das der Raum wirklich gequantelt ist. Oder man kann es einfach nicht messen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Nach bisherigen Experimenten hat das Elektron weder eine Ausdehnung noch eine Struktur.


Und wie soll das gehen wenn es eine Masse hat?


----------



## Threshold (18. September 2021)

Ich glaube, wir meinen nicht das gleiche. Da sind Verschränkungen zweier Photonen.
Das sind wiederum Elementarteilchen. Träger der elektromagnetischen Wechselwirkung.
Ich meine aber Moleküle, bzw. Verbindungen von Atomen, da gibt es keine Verschränkung mehr, weil die Teilchen miteinander wechselwirken.


RyzA schrieb:


> Und wie soll das gehen wenn es eine Masse hat?


Das ist ja die Frage. Wie kann eine Singularität eine elektrische Ladung und einen Spin haben?
Ob du nun eine Singularität von ein paar Sonnenmassen hast und es dann schwarzes Loch nennst oder du eine Singularität von der Masse eines Elektrons hast und es dann Elektron nennst, spielt erst mal keine Rolle.
Das schwarze Loch hat aber weder eine elektrische Ladung noch einen Spin. Das Elektron schon.


RyzA schrieb:


> Und wie soll das gehen wenn es eine Masse hat?


Das ist ja die Frage. Wie kann eine Singularität eine elektrische Ladung und einen Spin haben?
Ob du nun eine Singularität von ein paar Sonnenmassen hast und es dann schwarzes Loch nennst oder du eine Singularität von der Masse eines Elektrons hast und es dann Elektron nennst, spielt erst mal keine Rolle.
Das schwarze Loch hat aber weder eine elektrische Ladung noch einen Spin. Das Elektron schon.


----------



## RyzA (18. September 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich meine aber Moleküle, bzw. Verbindungen von Atomen, da gibt es keine Verschränkung mehr, weil die Teilchen miteinander wechselwirken.


Zumindest das Doppelspaltexperiment konnte auch mit Molekülen durchgeführt werden.



> Das Doppelspaltexperiment mit Elektronen wurde 1961 durch Claus Jönsson durchgeführt. Mit ganzen Atomen gelang es 1990 Jürgen Mlynek und Olivier Carnal, *mit großen Molekülen wie z. B. C60 (Buckyballs)* im Jahr 2003 .


Quelle: Doppelspaltexperiment



> Das schwarze Loch hat aber weder eine elektrische Ladung noch einen Spin. Das Elektron schon.


Mit Spin vom schwarzen Loch meinst du aber nicht die Rotation, oder? Weil Rotationen haben die wohl.


----------



## Dudelll (18. September 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich glaube, wir meinen nicht das gleiche. Da sind Verschränkungen zweier Photonen.
> Das sind wiederum Elementarteilchen. Träger der elektromagnetischen Wechselwirkung.
> Ich meine aber Moleküle, bzw. Verbindungen von Atomen, da gibt es keine Verschränkung mehr, weil die Teilchen miteinander wechselwirken.
> 
> ...



Ok dann haben wir bzgl der Verschränkung tatsächlich aneinander vorbei geredet ^^

Wobei auch größere Objekte schon verschränkt wurden, zwar nur unter Aufwand und sehr stark abgekühlt, aber möglich ist es schon.





__





						AAAS
					






					www.science.org
				




Außerdem gibt es momentan experimentelle Hinweise darauf das Quanteneffekte auch bei Raum Temperatur wirken können, unter bestimmten Umständen. Zum Beispiel wird momentan untersucht ob die Fähigkeit von vögeln das Erdmagnetfeld wahrnehmen zu können auf qm Effekten beruht und Vögel leben meistens nicht nahe am absoluten Nullpunkt ^^









						Magnetic sensitivity of cryptochrome 4 from a migratory songbird - Nature
					

Cryptochrome 4 from the night-migratory European robin displays magnetically sensitive photochemistry in vitro, in which four successive flavinâ€“tryptophan radical pairs generate magnetic-field effects and stabilize potential signalling states.




					www.nature.com
				




Ähnliche Überlegungen gibt es meine ich auch bzgl unseres Gehirns, da bin ich mir aber nicht sicher ob es da auch experimentelle Indizien gibt, oder ob das momentan nur spekulativ ist.

Zurück zu BHs: sind die drei Eigenschaften mit denen man BHs physikalisch charakterisiert nicht Grade Masse, Spin und Ladung ? Nur das geladene BHs bislang nicht beobachtet worden sind, aber theoretisch vollkommen in Ordnung sind. Rotierende BHs wurden aber meine ich beobachtet, haben also zumindest einen Spin oder nicht ?


----------



## RyzA (18. September 2021)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Rotierende BHs wurden aber meine ich beobachtet, haben also zumindest einen Spin oder nicht ?


Ja



> Einige Beobachtungen, beispielsweise von extrem schnellen Materiestrahlen (Jets), die das Gebiet außerhalb des Ereignishorizonts senkrecht zur Akkretionsscheibe verlassen, werden durch Effekte beschrieben, die nur innerhalb einer Ergosphäre oder bei Vorhandensein derselben auftreten können. Aus allgemeinen Überlegungen zur Drehimpulserhaltung kann man schließen, dass alle Schwarzen Löcher rotieren, zumindest zum Zeitpunkt ihrer Entstehung. Aber natürlich zeigen nur sehr schnell rotierende Schwarze Löcher starke Auswirkungen der als Frame-Dragging bekannten Phänomene. Andererseits verdrillt jede rotierende Masse, unabhängig vom Auftreten eines Ereignishorizonts, also auch der Planet Erde, die umgebende Raumzeit. Diese Effekte bei der Erde sollten durch Messungen zum Beispiel mit Hilfe der LAGEOS-Satelliten quantifiziert werden. Erste Ergebnisse aus dem Jahr 1997 lagen noch so dicht am Bereich der Messungenauigkeit, dass sie kontrovers diskutiert wurden, erst eine Wiederholung der Messung im Jahr 2004 mit dem Satelliten Gravity Probe B bestätigte den Sachverhalt.


Quelle: Schwarzes Loch - Rotation

Und: Sternentod verrät Spin eines schwarzen Lochs


----------



## Threshold (18. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Mit Spin vom schwarzen Loch meinst du aber nicht die Rotation, oder? Weil Rotationen haben die wohl.


Ich rede vom quantenmechanischen Spin. Das ist der Eigendrehimpuls eines Teilchens. Elektronen haben den Spin 1/2.
Alle Fermionen haben den Spin 1/2. Bosonen haben den Spin 1.
Für die Rotation der schwarzen Löcher gibt es die Kerr Metrik.
Das Problem ist, dass wir keine Ahnung haben, woraus ein schwarzes Loch letztendlich besteht. Es gibt die Spekulation, dass das Innere eines schwarzes Lochs aus Energie besteht, da man nur Energie unendlich verdichten kann, Materie aber nicht.


RyzA schrieb:


> Quelle: Schwarzes Loch - Rotation
> 
> Und: Sternentod verrät Spin eines schwarzen Lochs


Damit ist wieder die Rotation gemeint, nicht der Spin als Eigenschaft eines Teilches.
Das Interessante ist ja, dass Teilchen mit dem Spin 1/2 sich 2x drehen müssen, um wieder gleich auszusehen. Was nicht vorstellbar ist.


----------



## RyzA (18. September 2021)

@Threshold : Wieso willst du einen Eigendrehimpuls eines Teilchens auf ein schwarzes Loch anwenden? Verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## Threshold (18. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> @Threshold : Wieso willst du einen Eigendrehimpuls eines Teilchens auf ein schwarzes Loch anwenden? Verstehe ich nicht.


Gar nicht, da wir ja nicht wissen, was ein schwarzes Loch überhaupt ist.
Kollabiert ein Stern zu einen schwarzen Loch, gehen wir davon aus, dass die Erhaltungsgröße beibehalten wird. Das kennen wir. Bestes Beispiel ist der Eiskunstläufer, der seine Arme anlegt und daher schneller dreht. Das ist die Drehimpulserhaltung. Daneben gibt es noch die Ladung und der Impuls (die anderen lasse ich mal weg).
Man kann anhand eines Neutronensterns feststellen, dass der Drehimpuls in der Tat erhalten bleibt. Der Neutronenstern dreht sich deutlich schneller als der Stern, aus dem er entstanden ist, da er viel kleiner ist als der Stern.
Das Problem beim schwarzen Loch ist das Informationsparadoxon. Jede form von Information wird vernichtet, wenn etwas ins schwarze Loch eintritt. Das widerspricht den Erhaltungssätzen. Das schwarze Loch macht sich nur durch die Masse bemerkbar, alles andere an Information ist nicht zugänglich und damit auch nicht der Drehimpuls. Wir wissen schlicht nicht, ob ein schwarzes Loch wirklich einen Drehimpuls besitzt.


----------



## RyzA (18. September 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Problem beim schwarzen Loch ist das Informationsparadoxon. Jede form von Information wird vernichtet, wenn etwas ins schwarze Loch eintritt. Das widerspricht den Erhaltungssätzen. Das schwarze Loch macht sich nur durch die Masse bemerkbar, alles andere an Information ist nicht zugänglich und damit auch nicht der Drehimpuls. Wir wissen schlicht nicht, ob ein schwarzes Loch wirklich einen Drehimpuls besitzt.


Wenn man die Hawking-Strahlung irgendwie nachweisen könnte, hätte man darauf vielleicht eine Antwort.

Interessant ist auch das kleinere schwarze Löcher mehr Strahlung abegeben als große. Deswegen verdampfen sie schneller.


----------



## Threshold (18. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn man die postulierte Hawking-Strahlung irgendwie nachweisen könnte, hätte man darauf vielleicht eine Antwort.


Damit hast du dann wieder neue Probleme. Erst mal das von mir beschriebene Problem mit der Entropie, Die Entropie würde abnehmen, was nicht mit den Gesetzen der Thermodynamik vereinbar ist. Dann hast du ein Problem mit der Ladungserhaltung. Die nächste Verletzung eines Naturgesetzes. Wenn sich zwei virtuelle Teilchen bilden, z.b. ein Elektron und ein Positron und das Elektron wieder im schwarzen Loch verschwindet und das Positron somit zu einem realen Teilchen wird, gibt es keine ausgleichende Ladungen mehr.
Hawking geht ja davon aus, dass es die Hawking Strahlung geben muss, da es ja die Gesetze der Thermodynamik gibt und die besagen, dass es ein thermisches Gleichgewicht gibt und da das Universum aber nicht Null Kelvin hat, kann auch das schwarze Loch keine Null Kelvin haben. Ergo muss das schwarze Loch gemäß der Thermodynamik Strahlung abgeben. Es kann aber nichts abgeben, da nichts dem schwarzen Loch entkommen kann.
Hawking konnte mit der Quantenfeldtheorie mathematisch belegen, dass ein schwarzes Loch Strahlung abgeben kann und zwar innerhalb der Unschärfe als Vakuumfluktuation.
Das Problem meiner Meinung nach ist aber -- nur weil etwas mathematisch möglich ist, muss es noch lange nicht bedeuten, dass es auch physikalisch möglich ist oder gar wirklich vorkommt.
Hawking hat ja die primordialen schwarzen Löcher vorhergesagt, da sie besonders klein sind, also einen kleinen Schwarzschildradius besitzen und daher eine hohe Vakuumfluktuation besitzen müssten. Innerhalb einer berechenbaren Zeit müssten diese schwarzen Löcher dann zerstrahlen und sich als Gammablitz bemerkbar machen.
Bisher hat man noch keine gefunden.
Nichtsdestotrotz halte ich Hawking für ein Genie.


----------



## RyzA (18. September 2021)

@Threshold : Ich hatte es hier schon mal zitiert. Laut Wikipedia Artikel wird der Energieerhaltungssatz dabei nicht verletzt:



> Durch die Entropie-Gleichung von Bekenstein und Hawking lässt sich ein Zusammenhang zwischen der Thermodynamik, der Quantenmechanik und der allgemeinen Relativitätstheorie herstellen. Ein fundamentales Ziel einer bisher nur in Ansätzen existierenden Theorie der Quantengravitation ist die Interpretation der Bekenstein-Hawking-Entropie durch mikroskopische Freiheitsgrade.


Das nennt sich Bekenstein-Hawking-Entropie und wurde von dir bisher überlesen oder ignoriert.


----------



## Threshold (18. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> @Threshold : Ich hatte es hier schon mal zitiert. Laut Wikipedia Artikel wird der Energieerhaltungssatz dabei nicht verletzt:
> 
> 
> Das nennt sich Bekenstein-Hawking-Entropie und wurde von dir bisher überlesen oder ignoriert.


Nö.   
Die Frage ist doch, ob die physikalischen Gesetze auch innerhalb des Schwarzschildradius gelten?
Nach der Quantentheorie ist die Information eine Erhaltungsgröße, genauso wie die Baryonenzahl.
Nach heutiger Erkenntnis werden diese Informationen aber vernichtet.
Daher ist auch Bekenstein nur eine Hypothese und nichts anderes.


----------



## RyzA (18. September 2021)

Das wird man wohl erst herausfinden wenn man es schafft die Quantengravitation zu formulieren.
Oder auch nie.


----------



## Threshold (18. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das wird man wohl erst herausfinden wenn man es schafft die Quantengravitation zu formulieren.
> Oder auch nie.


Ich schaue mir da wieder Arrival an, mit Jeremy Renner und Amy Adams. 
Da kommen sie ins Raumschiff und müssen erst mal herumspringen, weil die Gravitation in den Raumschiff anders ist.
Meine Fresse -- ich hätte erst mal gefragt, wie sie die Gravitation manipulieren können, bevor ich nach Waffen frage.   
Meine Vermutung ist ja, dass wenn wir die Gravitation verstanden haben, wir auch Technologien entwickeln können, mit denen man die Gravitation manipulieren kann.
wir haben die Wechselwirkung von Licht und Materie verstanden und konnten deswegen entsprechende Technologien entwickeln. Großartige Leistung. Man versteht Naturgesetze und kann sie in Technik gießen.
Die Gravitation können wir derzeit nur beschreiben, eben mit der allgemeinen Relativitätstheorie, aber verstanden haben wir sie noch nicht. Dazu müssen wir auch wissen, was die dunkle Materie ist


----------



## RyzA (18. September 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich schaue mir da wieder Arrival an, mit Jeremy Renner und Amy Adams.
> Da kommen sie ins Raumschiff und müssen erst mal herumspringen, weil die Gravitation in den Raumschiff anders ist.
> Meine Fresse -- ich hätte erst mal gefragt, wie sie die Gravitation manipulieren können, bevor ich nach Waffen frage.


Ich kenne den Film. Habe ich auch auf Bluray. Die Zeit können sie auch manipulieren.


Threshold schrieb:


> Meine Vermutung ist ja, dass wenn wir die Gravitation verstanden haben, wir auch Technologien entwickeln können, mit denen man die Gravitation manipulieren kann.
> wir haben die Wechselwirkung von Licht und Materie verstanden und konnten deswegen entsprechende Technologien entwickeln. Großartige Leistung. Man versteht Naturgesetze und kann sie in Technik gießen.
> Die Gravitation können wir derzeit nur beschreiben, eben mit der allgemeinen Relativitätstheorie, aber verstanden haben wir sie noch nicht. Dazu müssen wir auch wissen, was die dunkle Materie ist



Immerhin wurden schon Gravitationswellen entdeckt. Welche Albert Einstein vor über 100 Jahren vorhergesagt hat.
Mal gucken was das in der Zukunft noch so wird... ich bin gespannt.


----------



## Threshold (18. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich kenne den Film. Habe ich auch auf Bluray. Die Zeit können sie auch manipulieren.


Was für Spacken. 


RyzA schrieb:


> Immerhin wurden schon Gravitationswellen entdeckt. Welche Albert Einstein vor über 100 Jahren vorhergesagt hat.
> Mal gucken was das in der Zukunft noch so wird... ich bin gespannt.


Absolut und man ging noch in den 90ern davor aus, dass man niemals Gravitationswellen messen kann. da sie schlicht zu schwach sind und man dafür keine Apparatur bauen kann.
Daher würde ich  persönlich auch nie annehmen, dass man die mögliche Hawking Strahlung niemals messen werden kann. Man muss einfach immer empfindlichere Geräte bauen. Vor allem Sonden oder Satelliten, denn die Gammablitze von primordialen schwarzen Löchern werden vermutlich so schwach sein, dass man sie heute eben nicht messen kann, aber in 100 Jahren ist das vielleicht möglich.


----------



## RyzA (19. September 2021)

Mal etwas aus der Materialforschung: Neue Superfaser ist achtmal stärker als Spinnenseide

Davon hatte ich bisher noch gar nichts mitbekommen. Da Spinnenseide lange Zeit als stärkstes Material galt.

*Edit:* Noch ein schönes Video von Harald Lesch über das Thema "Zufall"





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TZ5IULqYRDo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (6. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ffsj9UU5pNM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Sorry, dass ich den Thread mal nach oben hole. Aber ich denke das Thema ist wichtig und dürfte einige hier interessieren.

Hier auch noch ein Artikel: Physik-Nobelpreis geht an Klimamodellierer


----------



## AzRa-eL (18. Oktober 2021)

"Hör mal, wer da sendet: Radiosignale aus den Tiefen der Galaxis bleiben rätselhaft – t3n – digital pioneers" https://t3n-de.cdn.ampproject.org/v.../news/ratselhaft-radiosignal-galaxis-1416388/

Faszinierend!


----------



## RyzA (20. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vo6sY-qCBos

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. Oktober 2021)

Interessanter Beitrag, anscheinend könnte die starke Wilderei auf Elefanten beschleunigte Auswirkungen auf deren Evolution haben und entsprechend auch das Erscheinungsbild beeinflussen:









						Elefanten ohne Stoßzähne - Wilderei beschleunigt Evolution
					

Aufgrund ihrer Elfenbein-Stoßzähne werden Elefanten immer wieder Opfer von Wilderern. Auch in Mosambik, wo lange ein Bürgerkrieg tobte, sind massenweise Dickhäuter getötet worden, um Waffen und Soldaten zu finanzieren. Und das hat nun sogar sichtbare Auswirkungen auf die Evolution, wie...




					www.deutschlandfunk.de


----------



## RyzA (22. Oktober 2021)

@Nightslaver : Das hätte noch besser in diesen Thread gepasst Der Biologie Thread.

Aber danke für die Infos. Sehr interessant.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Oktober 2021)

Bilologie bleibt am Ende immer noch auch eine Naturwissenschaft und genau das steht doch in der Überschrift des Threads. 

Wie dem auch sei, hier auch noch was interessantes:









						USA: Forscher stellen Messer und Nägel aus Holz her - schärfer als Edelstahl
					

Mit einem simplen Verfahren lässt sich Holz extrem härten. Wissenschaftler in den USA haben mit der Methode überraschend robuste Nägel und Tafelmesser hergestellt, die dreimal schärfer sind als Messer aus Edelstahl.




					www.spiegel.de


----------



## RyzA (24. Oktober 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Bilologie bleibt am Ende immer noch auch eine Naturwissenschaft und genau das steht doch in der Überschrift des Threads.


Ja aber nicht zu den Exakten.   hier ging es meistens um Astronomie, Physik und Technik. Deswegen hatte ich das extra in einen anderen Thread ausgelagert.  Nur leider wird der andere Thread kaum beachtet.


----------



## Adi1 (30. Oktober 2021)

Jupiters Roter Fleck: Extrem groß und extrem tief
					

Der größte Sturm des Sonnensystems gibt ein weiteres Geheimnis preis




					www.spektrum.de
				




Das würde ich gerne mal erleben ,
dass wäre sicherlich atemberaubend.


----------



## RyzA (30. Oktober 2021)

Griff nach den Sternen

Am 18.12 ist es soweit. Dann wird das James Webb Teleskop ins All geschossen.
Ich bin schon gespannt auf die Resultate.


----------



## Anthropos (30. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich bin schon gespannt auf die Resultate.


Ebenso! Hoffentlich klappt das alles reibungslos. Ein Fail wie bei der Hubble-Inbetriebnahme könnte hier nicht mehr nachträglich  korrigiert werden.


----------



## Adi1 (30. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Griff nach den Sternen
> 
> Am 18.12 ist es soweit. Dann wird das James Webb Teleskop ins All geschossen.
> Ich bin schon gespannt auf die Resultate.


Ich auch 

Da werden sich ganz neue Dimensionen auf das Universium eröffnen


----------



## RyzA (14. November 2021)

Der deutsche Astronaut Matthias Maurer ist jetzt auf der ISS:  Maurer auf der ISS angekommen

Er ist der bisher 4. Deutsche auf der Raumstation. Und der 600. Mensch im All.


----------



## DKK007 (29. November 2021)

Sehr interessant, dass sich zwei Viren so gegenseitig unterstützen können.









						Coronavariante Omikron könnte in HIV-Patient entstanden sein
					

Die Omikron-Mutante breitet sich aus. Experten haben eine Vermutung, wie die neue Corona-Variante entstanden sein könnte: bei Immungechwächten.




					www.zdf.de
				




Das RKI hat auch die gerade erst HIV-Zahlen für 2020 von Deutschland veröffentlicht.


			https://www.rki.de/DE/Content/Infekt/EpidBull/Archiv/2021/Ausgaben/47_21.pdf?__blob=publicationFile


----------



## RyzA (30. November 2021)

Ich würde ja gerne darauf eingehen... aber dann haben wir wieder eine Corona Diskussion.

Deswegen lieber etwas anderes:

Gibt es Planet 9 doch? Forschern gelingt Durchbruch bei der Suche

Ein Durchbruch ist es noch nicht wirklich weil gesichtet wurde er noch nicht.
Aber die mathematischen Modelle sprechen für seine Existenz.


----------



## chill_eule (30. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber die mathematischen Modelle sprechen für seine Existenz.


Mathematische Modelle sprechen auch dafür, dass die Pyramiden von Außerirdischen erbaut wurden 

Klingt spannend, aber eine direkte Sichtung eines neuen Planeten wird extrem schwierig:


> Die berechnete Umlaufbahn ist etwa 20 Mal weiter von der Sonne entfernt als Neptun



Das wären ca. 600AE  Auf die Entfernung sind wir doch quasi blind.


----------



## RyzA (30. November 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Mathematische Modelle sprechen auch dafür, dass die Pyramiden von Außerirdischen erbaut wurden


Die von Erich von Däniken? 

*Edit:*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_B9hXyleor0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (20. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9DSztnzoMIs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der Start des James Webb Teleskops wurde paarmal verschoben. Jetzt soll es wohl an Heiligabend ins All geschossen werden.


----------



## chill_eule (20. Dezember 2021)

Wird Zeit.
Ich bin so gespannt auf die ersten Bilder 
Hoffentlich hat es nicht auf ne Sehschwäche wie Hubble zuerst und ist wirklich so gut, wie die Ingenieure behaupten


----------



## RyzA (20. Dezember 2021)

Ich hoffe das alles gut geht. Da sind ja soviele Mechanismen welche ineinandergreifen.
Die haben nur einen Versuch. Ansonsten sind 10 Milliarden Dollar futsch.
Also alle fest die Daumen drücken.


----------



## Threshold (21. Dezember 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das alles gut geht. Da sind ja soviele Mechanismen welche ineinandergreifen.


Die haben soviel getestet, daher wohl auch die Verschiebungen. Ich mache mir keine Sorgen.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (21. Dezember 2021)

Jauchzet, frohlocket, auf, preiset die Tage!

Der EPR in Finnland ist heute erstmals kritisch geworden und geht nun in den Testbetrieb - nach 15 1/2 Jahren Bauzeit.

Die Chinesen haben die Teile in 9 Jahren hingestellt und bereits seit einem bzw. zwei Jahren in Betrieb...


----------



## RyzA (27. Dezember 2021)

Das James Webb Teleskop ist erfolgreich gestartet. Aber die Angst davor, dass etwas schiefgehen könnte, ist noch nicht vorbei.



> "Zehntausende Wissenschaftler, von denen einige noch gar nicht geboren sind, werden von diesen Daten profitieren", erläutert Zurbuchen. Bis dahin liegt noch ein weiter Weg vor James Webb: Zunächst einmal 1,5 Millionen Kilometer bis zu einer Umlaufbahn um die Sonne, zu einem ganz speziellen Punkt, auf dem es scheinbar still über der Erde steht, immer in deren Schutz vor Hitze und Strahlung.
> 
> Die Solarpanele für die Stromversorgung funktionieren schon, aber der Spiegel, ein riesiger Hitzeschild und viele andere Teile müssen sich innerhalb der nächsten 30 Tage erst noch entfalten. "Ich bin auf der einen Seite erleichtert und dann fühle ich doch noch Druck, denn die Aufgabe vor uns ist keinesfalls einfacher als sie gestern war", so Zurbuchen.
> 
> Etwas mehr als ein halbes Jahr wird es dauern, bis alle Instrumente kalibriert sind und das Teleskop die ersten Bilder liefern wird. Sein Vorgängerteleskop Hubble musste nach dem Start gleich mit Hilfe eines Space Shuttle repariert werden, weil die Bilder unscharf waren. Das wäre bei James Webb nicht möglich, weil es viel weiter entfernt ist, fünfmal weiter als je ein Mensch geflogen ist. Es gibt also nur diesen einen Versuch.


Quelle: Die Hoffnung der Zehntausend

Erst wenn das Teleskop seine Position erreicht und sich die Elemente vollständig entfaltet haben, kann es seinen richtigen Betrieb aufnehmen.


----------



## compisucher (13. Januar 2022)

Ich habe es schon immer gewußt.
Wir alle leben in einer gigantischen Blase, jetzt wissenschaftlich belegt:








						Sonnensystem liegt in galaktischer Blase
					

Im leeren Zentrum: Unser Sonnensystem liegt in einer gewaltigen, sich ausdehnenden Blase, wie Astronomen entdeckt haben. Dieser relativ leere Raum ist




					www.scinexx.de


----------



## Dudelll (13. Januar 2022)

Wir hängen alle in unserer eigenen Bubbles, interessant das gleiches scheinbar auch für das ganze Sonnensystem gilt ^^


----------



## RyzA (14. Januar 2022)

Ein interessantes Bild: Exklusiv: Das ist das erste Foto des James-Webb-Weltraumteleskops


----------



## chill_eule (14. Januar 2022)

Bitte nicht!


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ein interessantes Bild: Exklusiv: Das ist das erste Foto des James-Webb-Weltraumteleskops


Wahrscheinlich würden sie eher behaupten, dass der Teleskop gegen einen Asteroiden geknallt und zerschlagen wurde, als dass sie zugeben würden, dass ihnen so ein "Fauxpas" passiert ist


----------



## Threshold (14. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ein interessantes Bild: Exklusiv: Das ist das erste Foto des James-Webb-Weltraumteleskops


Das Teleskop gibt es  sowieso nicht. Alles Fake.


----------



## RyzA (18. Januar 2022)

Findet ihr nicht auch, dass es faszinierend ist, dass wir uns vom Schimpansen, genetisch nur in etwa 2% unterscheiden, aber trotzdem ein großer Unterschied vorhanden ist?
Wobei die Intelligenz von Schimpansen mit denen von Kleinkindern verglichen wird.
Aber später geht die Schere dann weit auseinander.

Für manche ja ein Grund an krude Theorien wie  die von Erich von Däniken zu glauben. Der hat ja behauptet wir wären eine Kreuzung aus Affen und Aliens.


----------



## Threshold (18. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Für manche ja ein Grund an krude Theorien wie die von Erich von Däniken zu glauben. Der hat ja behauptet wir wären eine Kreuzung aus Affen und Aliens.


Ich habe 25% Predator Gene.


----------



## chill_eule (18. Januar 2022)

Ähm... siehe Profilbild.



Ich bin zu 50% genetisch eine Eule der Rest ist wahrscheinlich Alien


----------



## Eyren (19. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Findet ihr nicht auch, dass es faszinierend ist, dass wir uns vom Schimpansen, genetisch nur in etwa 2% unterscheiden, aber trotzdem ein großer Unterschied vorhanden ist?
> Wobei die Intelligenz von Schimpansen mit denen von Kleinkindern verglichen wird.
> Aber später geht die Schere dann weit auseinander.
> 
> Für manche ja ein Grund an krude Theorien wie  die von Erich von Däniken zu glauben. Der hat ja behauptet wir wären eine Kreuzung aus Affen und Aliens.


Der Däniken hat nicht ganz unrecht....

Bei mir herrschen die Aliengene vor. Mein Körper ist einfach nicht an die Anziehungskraft dieses Planeten angepasst,  so zieht es mich immer nach unten und in die Breite. 

Ebenfalls scheinen meine Atemsysteme nicht zum Sauerstoffgehalt zu passen, bin immer so ausser Atem wenn ich mich bewege.

Also eindeutig Alien 👽


----------



## compisucher (20. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber später geht die Schere dann weit auseinander.


Wenn ich mir so manche Mitmenschen anschaue, geht die Schere zu Gunsten der Schimpansen auseinander...


----------



## compisucher (21. Januar 2022)

Falls jemand wissen will, wie viele Schwarze Löcher es gibt:








						Astronomie: Im All hausen 40 Milliarden Milliarden Schwarze Löcher
					

Seit jeher rätseln Forschende, wie viele stellare schwarze Löcher es im Universum gibt. Dank einer Computersimulation sind sie der Antwort nun ein Stück näher gekommen: Es ist eine 4 mit 19 Nullen.




					www.spiegel.de


----------



## RyzA (25. Januar 2022)

James Webb Teleskop erreicht Ziel im All

Aber Bilder wird man wohl erst im Sommer sehen



> Die Spiegel des umgerechnet rund 8,8 Milliarden Euro teuren Teleskops müssten noch genau ausgerichtet werden. Bis Juni sollten zudem die Infrarot-Detektoren weiter auf Arbeitstemperatur gekühlt werden.


----------



## Threshold (25. Januar 2022)

Starke Leistung. Jetzt muss James Webb nur noch zeigen, was er drauf hat.


----------



## AzRa-eL (25. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> James Webb Teleskop erreicht Ziel im All
> 
> Aber Bilder wird man wohl erst im Sommer sehen


1,5 Millionen Kilometer Entfernung! Die Zahl muss man sich mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen...

Bin schon echt mega gespannt auf die ersten Fotos im Sommer.


----------



## Threshold (25. Januar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> 1,5 Millionen Kilometer Entfernung! Die Zahl muss man sich mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen...


New Horizons ist bis zum Pluto geflogen.   
Obwohl --  Der Weltraum ist doch nur Fake.


----------



## Kindercola (25. Januar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> 1,5 Millionen Kilometer Entfernung! Die Zahl muss man sich mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen...
> 
> Bin schon echt mega gespannt auf die ersten Fotos im Sommer.


Gefühlt im Weltall nochn "Fliegenschiss" aber eigentlich für nen "normalen" Mensch unvorstellbar wie weit das eigentlich ist.

Alleine schon wo es geparkt ist, dort wo die Gravitation der Erde und der Sonne sich die Waage halten. Ich find´s einfach genial 

Und dann gibts noch Leute die an eine flache Erde glauben


----------



## Threshold (25. Januar 2022)

Kindercola schrieb:


> Und dann gibts noch Leute die an eine flache Erde glauben


Die glauben nicht, die wissen das. 
Erst letztens meinte einer, dass die flache Erde schon lange bewiesen ist und dass die "Rundaffen" auch an Viren glauben.
Da musste ich erst mal schwer lachen. 
Als ich dann fragte, woher ein Wirbelsturm seinen Drehimpuls bekommt, kamen wie immer nur Beleidigungen.


----------



## RyzA (25. Januar 2022)

Attila Hildmann meinte einmal, dass es nicht sein kann, dass die Erde sich dreht.
Weil wenn die Erde sich drehen würde, dann müßte man die Sterne am Himmel als Streifen  sehen.  
Ich frage mich wie schnell sich die Erde dann drehen müßte?


----------



## Threshold (25. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Attila Hildmann meinte einmal, dass es nicht sein kann, dass die Erde sich dreht.
> Weil wenn die Erde sich drehen würde, dann müßte man die Sterne am Himmel als Streifen  sehen.
> Ich frage mich wie schnell sich die Erde dann drehen müßte?


Die Flachis meinen ja auch, dass das Wasser von der erde geschleudert wird.  
Das Problem ist, dass man das alles ausrechnen kann aber mit Mathe haben es die flachen Brüder ja nicht so.


----------



## AzRa-eL (25. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Attila Hildmann meinte einmal, dass es nicht sein kann, dass die Erde sich dreht.
> Weil wenn die Erde sich drehen würde, dann müßte man die Sterne am Himmel als Streifen  sehen.
> Ich frage mich wie schnell sich die Erde dann drehen müßte?


Ach so! Das erklärt nun wieso mir so oft schwindelig ist. Ich dachte immer, es sei nur ne ausgeprägte Motion Sickness


----------



## Threshold (25. Januar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ach so! Das erklärt nun wieso mir so oft schwindelig ist. Ich dachte immer, es sei nur ne ausgeprägte Motion Sickness


die Erde dreht sich am Äquator ja mit 1667km/h, was ja echt nach viel aussieht.
Wenn man aber bedenkt, dass ein Stundenzeiger einer Analoguhr 2x ganz rum muss, ist das echt langsam. 
Ich frage mich ja, wie platt ein Neutronenstern ist, wenn der sich in Millisekunden um sich selbst dreht. Hammer.


----------



## AzRa-eL (25. Januar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> die Erde dreht sich am Äquator ja mit 1667km/h, was ja echt nach viel aussieht.


Dieser Punkt ist trotzdem sehr faszinierend, im Sinne von, wie viel Einfluss die physikalische Größe eines Fortbewegungsmittels (Erde) auf das Empfinden von Schnelligkeit ihrer Passagiere (Erdlinge) haben kann


----------



## Threshold (25. Januar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Dieser Punkt ist trotzdem sehr faszinierend, im Sinne von, wie viel Einfluss die physikalische Größe eines Fortbewegungsmittels (Erde) auf das Empfinden von Schnelligkeit ihrer Passagiere (Erdlinge) haben kann


Was du immer bedenken musst, ist dass das eine gleichbleibende Geschwindigkeit ist.
Der Mensch hat einen Sensor für Beschleunigung. Beschleunigung spüren wir. 
Und der Konsum von Alkohol kann diesen Beschleunigungssensor stark stören. 
Gleichbleibende Geschwindigkeit spüren wir aber nicht, egal wie schnell sie ist.
Die Erde bewegt sich mit 25km/s um die Sonne. Das ist schon schnell, trotzdem dauert es 365 Tage, bis die Erde 1x rum ist.
Die Sonne bewegt sich mit 220km/s inklusive Anhang um das Zentrum der Milchstraße. Trotzdem braucht sie 200 Millionen Jahre, bis sie 1x rum ist. also relativ betrachtet unfassbar langsam.
Davon merken wir eben nichts.


----------



## RyzA (25. Januar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Dieser Punkt ist trotzdem sehr faszinierend, im Sinne von, wie viel Einfluss die physikalische Größe eines Fortbewegungsmittels (Erde) auf das Empfinden von Schnelligkeit ihrer Passagiere (Erdlinge) haben kann


Das finde ich auch faszinierend. Die Erde bewegt sich mit 107000 km/h um die Sonne!



> Dafür gibt es mehrere Gründe. Der wohl wichtigste klingt zunächst paradox: Wir spüren nicht, dass die Erde durch den Weltraum rast, weil sie es auf immer gleiche Weise tut.
> 
> Anders gesagt: Die Geschwindigkeit, mit der unser Planet um die Sonne kreist, ist nahezu konstant. Und physikalisch hat ein Objekt, das sich stetig bewegt, viel mit einem gemein, das stillsteht. Denn eine Kraft wirkt nur, solange etwas beschleunigt oder abgebremst wird. Und ein Mensch kann diese Kraft nur spüren, wenn etwas langsamer oder schneller wird.


Warum merken wir nichts davon, dass die Erde mit mehr als 100.000 km/h durchs All rast?

*Edit: *Threshold war schneller.


----------



## AzRa-eL (25. Januar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was du immer bedenken musst, ist dass das eine gleichbleibende Geschwindigkeit ist.
> Der Mensch hat einen Sensor für Beschleunigung. Beschleunigung spüren wir.
> Und der Konsum von Alkohol kann diesen Beschleunigungssensor stark stören.
> Gleichbleibende Geschwindigkeit spüren wir aber nicht, egal wie schnell sie ist.
> ...


Ich frage mich manchmal, welchen Sinn diese Geschwindigkeiten haben. Wenn man es so liest, dann denkt man okay, ja klar die Geschwindigkeiten ergeben halt Berechnungseinheiten wie Tag/Monat/Jahr. Aber mal ganz unvoreingenommen - Wieso? 

Wieso bewegen wir uns nicht 40km/s und die Sonne meinetwegen 150km/s?

Oder halt andere Zahlen. Wär doch eigentlich egal^^


----------



## Threshold (25. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Warum merken wir nichts davon, dass die Erde mit mehr als 100.000 km/h durchs All rast?
> 
> *Edit: *Threshold war schneller.


Mich stören ja immer solche Aussagen wie "rast".
Kein Physiker würde 100.000km/h als "rasen" bezeichnen.


----------



## RyzA (25. Januar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ich frage mich manchmal, welchen Sinn diese Geschwindigkeiten haben. Wenn man es so liest, dann denkt man okay, ja klar die Geschwindigkeiten ergeben halt Berechnungseinheiten wie Tag/Monat/Jahr. Aber mal ganz unvoreingenommen - Wieso?
> 
> Wieso bewegen wir uns nicht 40km/s und die Sonne meinetwegen 150km/s?
> 
> Oder halt andere Zahlen. Wär doch eigentlich egal^^


Das eine ist eben die Geschwindigkeit und das andere der* Zeitraum* in der dies geschieht. Eben wegen der großen Entfernungen.  



Threshold schrieb:


> Mich stören ja immer solche Aussagen wie "rast".
> Kein Physiker würde 100.000km/h als "rasen" bezeichnen.


Im Verhältnis zu irdischen Geschwindigkeiten ist das ja sehr schnell.
Galaktisch gesehen nicht.


----------



## Threshold (25. Januar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ich frage mich manchmal, welchen Sinn diese Geschwindigkeiten haben. Wenn man es so liest, dann denkt man okay, ja klar die Geschwindigkeiten ergeben halt Berechnungseinheiten wie Tag/Monat/Jahr. Aber mal ganz unvoreingenommen - Wieso?


Physik. 
Die Erde bewegt sich in einer Umlaufbahn um die Sonne (eigentlich ist das nicht korrekt, die Erde fällt um die Sonne) und diese Geschwindigkeit braucht sie, um sich exakt im Gleichgewicht zu befinden, sie fällt nicht in die Sonne und wird auch nicht weggeschleudert.
Der Merkur ist schneller, weíl er näher dran ist. Der Jupiter ist langsamer, weil er weiter weg ist.
Johannes Kepler. 
Das ist ja auch das Problem, das Kosmologen haben. Normaler Weise müsste sich unsere Galaxie auch so verhalten. Was weiter vom Zentrum weg ist, müsste sich langsamer bewegen.
Das ist aber nicht der Fall und daher hat man die Dunkle Materie eingeführt, die dafür sorgt, dass sich die Galaxie so bewegt wie sie es tut und da nur Massen Massen bewegen können, muss die dunkle Materie sehr massereich sein. Da wir sie aber nicht sehen können, wechselwirkt sie offenbar nicht mit Strahlung. Mysteriös.


----------



## AzRa-eL (25. Januar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Physik.
> Die Erde bewegt sich in einer Umlaufbahn um die Sonne (eigentlich ist das nicht korrekt, die Erde fällt um die Sonne) und diese Geschwindigkeit braucht sie, um sich exakt im Gleichgewicht zu befinden, sie fällt nicht in die Sonne und wird auch nicht weggeschleudert.
> Der Merkur ist schneller, weíl er näher dran ist. Der Jupiter ist langsamer, weil er weiter weg ist.
> Johannes Kepler.
> ...


Das ist einfach nur extrem faszinierend!


----------



## Threshold (25. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Im Verhältnis zu irdischen Geschwindigkeiten ist das ja sehr schnell.
> Galaktisch gesehen nicht.


Das stimmt natürlich. Die ISS fliegt mit 28.000km/h um die Erde. In 90 minuten 1x rum. Das muss schon stark wirken.


----------



## RyzA (25. Januar 2022)

Da hatte ich wohl @AzRa-eL s Frage nicht richtig verstanden.


----------



## AzRa-eL (25. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Da hatte ich wohl @AzRa-eL s Frage nicht richtig verstanden.


Meine Frage zielte darauf, ob die Zahlen willkürlich und somit auch mitunter austauschbar sind oder schon einen physikalischen Sinn ergeben.


----------



## RyzA (25. Januar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Meine Frage zielte darauf, ob die Zahlen willkürlich und somit auch mitunter austauschbar sind oder schon einen physikalischen Sinn ergeben.


Natürlich ergeben die einen Sinn.


----------



## AzRa-eL (25. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Natürlich ergeben die einen Sinn.


Ja klar, davon bin ich überzeugt 

Ich mag aber so theoretische Fragen, wie zum Beispiel: Welche Auswirkungen könnte es haben, wenn die Erde sich nicht 40 km/s um die Sonne bewegen würde, sondern nur 20 oder vielleicht 80?

Mag Gedankenspiele


----------



## chill_eule (25. Januar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> New Horizons ist bis zum Pluto geflogen.


Und die Voyager Sonden haben sogar das Sonnensystem verlassen 









						Voyager - Mission Status
					





					voyager.jpl.nasa.gov
				




Beide sind offiziell im interstellaren Raum 



AzRa-eL schrieb:


> wenn die Erde sich nicht 40 km/s um die Sonne bewegen würde, sondern nur 20 oder vielleicht 80?


Kleinere Geschwindigkeit = Umlaufbahn näher an der Sonne und *umgekehrt.*

siehe oben @Kepler ^^


----------



## AzRa-eL (25. Januar 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Voyager - Mission Status
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke für's Teilen! Die interaktive Grafik zur Veranschaulichung ist mega  Man kann auf jeden Planeten, jede Sonde und paar große Asteroide klicken zoom in and out, einfach hammer die Visualisierung. Das muss ich meinen Kindern mal zeigen.


----------



## Threshold (25. Januar 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Und die Voyager Sonden haben sogar das Sonnensystem verlassen


Dafür haben sie deutlich länger gebraucht.   
Hätte New Horizons Voyager nachgeflogen, hätte sie Voyager schon eingeholt. 


chill_eule schrieb:


> Kleinere Geschwindigkeit = Umlaufbahn näher an der Sonne und umgekehrt.


Öhm -- je kleiner die Geschwindigkeit, desto weiter weg von der Sonne.


----------



## chill_eule (25. Januar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Öhm -- je kleiner die Geschwindigkeit, desto weiter weg von der Sonne.




Ja, klar ^^
*fixed*


----------



## RyzA (27. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K0-er38KDgQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Adi1 (29. Januar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Das ist einfach nur extrem faszinierend!


Faszinierend ist auch ein Blick durch ein Teleskop.

Als ich zum ersten Mal die https://www.google.com/search?q=som...HbJqA3wQ_AUoAnoECAEQBA&biw=1920&bih=955&dpr=1 sah,
war ich sprachlos 
Dazu noch die Vorstellung,
das diese Galaxie rd. 30 Mio. Lichtjahre von der Erde entfernt ist.

Zum Vergleich,
die Laufzeit des Sonnenlichtes beträgt etwas über 8 Lichtminuten ...


----------



## compisucher (1. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Attila Hildmann meinte einmal, dass es nicht sein kann, dass die Erde sich dreht.
> Weil wenn die Erde sich drehen würde, dann müßte man die Sterne am Himmel als Streifen  sehen.
> Ich frage mich wie schnell sich die Erde dann drehen müßte?


Das ist der logische Grund, warum bei Attila nie die Sonne aufgeht...


----------



## compisucher (1. Februar 2022)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Als ich zum ersten Mal die https://www.google.com/search?q=som...HbJqA3wQ_AUoAnoECAEQBA&biw=1920&bih=955&dpr=1 sah,
> war ich sprachlos


Ahhh...Sombrero Nebel.
Sieht bei mir im Hobbyteleskop nicht ganz so spektakulär aus (mit laaaaaaanger Belichtung, ca. 25 min.):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


edit:
Meine Teleskop - Synchronisierung ist nicht ganz sauber.
Ich habe eine analoge 24 h Nachführung und keine computerunterstützte 23 h und 56 min.
Daher sehen  ab ca. 15 min. Belichtung  Sterne wie kleine Eier aus.


----------



## AzRa-eL (1. Februar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ahhh...Sombrero Nebel.
> Sieht bei mir im Hobbyteleskop nicht ganz so spektakulär aus (mit laaaaaaanger Belichtung, ca. 25 min.):
> 
> 
> ...


Sieht trotzdem prima aus für'n Hobbyteleskop. Wie teuer ist so ein Hobbyteleskop?


----------



## compisucher (1. Februar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Sieht trotzdem prima aus für'n Hobbyteleskop. Wie teuer ist so ein Hobbyteleskop?


Meines ist schon uralt.
Hatte damals von Meade 1983 oder1984 (!!!) nur die Spiegel gekauft und den Rest zusammen mit meinem Paps zusammengebaut. die hatten damals ca. 1500 DM gekostet
Ist ein modifizierter Newton mit 300 mm Hauptspiegel und ca. 2m Brennweite.

Moderner , leitungsfähigerer Nachfolger wäre z. B. so was:
https://www.astroshop.de/teleskope/...in-teleskop-sc-279-2800-cgx-1100-goto/p,52297 = ca. 5300 €

Zum Selberbauen (also so wie ich), gibts Newton (nur die Spiegel und Tubus) ab ca. 1800 €








						Orion Optics UK Teleskop N 300/1600 VX12L OTA
					

Die Teleskope der VX-Serie bieten die wesentlichen Vorteile der CT-Serie, sind jedoch deutlich günstiger: Sie besitzen die gleiche hochwertige Optik wie die CT-Newtons.Alle Mod...




					www.astroshop.de


----------



## Threshold (1. Februar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ahhh...Sombrero Nebel.
> Sieht bei mir im Hobbyteleskop nicht ganz so spektakulär aus (mit laaaaaaanger Belichtung, ca. 25 min.):


Wieso kaufst du dir nicht ein paar Stunden am Hubble Teleskop? 
Machen andere doch auch.


----------



## compisucher (1. Februar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso kaufst du dir nicht ein paar Stunden am Hubble Teleskop?
> Machen andere doch auch.


Ach, ich habe keine Ahnung, was das kosten würde,
Fürchte jedoch, dass mein Kleingeld nicht ganz dafür ausreicht...

Das ist eher so ein Hobby, wie für andere Modelleisenbahn.
Ich hatte eh mal irgendwo hier ein Bild verlinkt mit meiner Kiste mit abschiebbarem Dach, so ne Gartenlaube.
Zuerst waren analoge Kameras angesagt (ich liebe meine Nikon F3T bis heute), dann gab es die ersten CCD-Platinen und ich habe mir was für den Infrarotbereich zusammengebastelt. Danach irgendwann eben digital, wobei ich mich nie wirklich mit den digitalen "Spiegelreflex"-Kleinbildkameras anfreunden konnte.
Zwischendurch die Anbindung an PCs, später Laptops, um schneller Zielobjekte ansteuern zu können.
Die ganze E-Motorensteuerung hatte Papa als gelernter Elektriker mir selbst gewickelt und verbaut.
Es sind 2 Synchronmotoren und nach manueller Auskupplung  dazu später gerüstete Schnelllaufmotoren verbaut.
1984 gab es keine Synchronmotoren mit 24 h Laufzeit bei amazon oder conrad.
In Fakt beide Läden gab es m. W. noch gar nicht.
Die Spiegel hatte ich aus einer Anzeige aus "Sterne und Weltraum" auf dem Postwege  direkt bei Meade in den USA bestellt. Damals gabs nur Post, Fax oder Telefon und das Ferngespräch in die USA kostete irgendwas um die 4 DM / Min..
Ich war der 10. Kunde bei Meade aus Europa  für ein Selbstbauteleskop.
Gab ein gutes Fernglas an Goodie dazu.
Die Spiegel wurden damals 6 Monate "handgeschliffen", also schon mit Schleifmaschine aber eben nix Computer oder so, sondern nach Schablone des Entwicklungsingenieurs.
Alles irgendwie ein Abenteuer (für mich) und eine Art  Lebenswerk, dass nie vollendet sein wird.


----------



## RyzA (2. Februar 2022)

Der @Adi1  guckt doch auch Sterne & Planeten.  

Ich kenne einen guten Astrofotografen u.a. von Facebook. Der macht geile Bilder: https://mehmet-erguen.com/pages/sonne
Der hat aber auch eine richtig teure Profi-Ausrüstung.
Da werde ich mir auch noch ein großes Wandbild bestellen. Kalender bietet er auch an. Aber Kalender sind zeitlich begrenzt. Ein Wandbild nicht.


----------



## compisucher (2. Februar 2022)

@RyzA :
Interessante Seite von dem Herrn Erguen.
Die Planeten-, Milchstraßen- und Sonnen-Bilder sind eindeutig mit Amateurausrüstung gemacht.
Siruis B zu photogaphieren ist schwer OK.
Bei einigen DeepSky aufnahmen bin ich mir nicht so ganz sicher.
Das mag an meinem unzulänglichen Equipment liegen, aber z. B. M51, Whirlpool Galaxie (die mit der kleinen kollidierenden Nachbargalaxie), da braucht man für DIE Qualität eigentlich einen mind. 14-16 Zoll Schmidt-Cassegrain Spiegel.
Also z. B. so was:




__





						Celestron C14CGEPro CGE Pro 1400 356/3910mm C14
					

C14CGEPro Celestron CGE Pro 1400 - 356/3910mm C14 SC Goto Teleskop. Geprüft und optimiert vor dem Versand von den Teleskop-Spezialisten.




					www.teleskop-spezialisten.de
				



Die 13.000 Ocken muss man erst mal für ein Hobby haben..


Apropos DeepSky:
Aktuelle 3D Kartierung von ca. 7,5 Mio. Galaxien in bis zu 10 Mrd. LJ Entfernung:








						Größte 3D-Karte des Kosmos erstellt
					

Tiefer Blick: Astronomen haben die bislang größte und detailreichste 3D-Karte von Galaxien im Kosmos veröffentlicht. Sie zeigt die Position und




					www.scinexx.de


----------



## RyzA (2. Februar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> @RyzA :
> Interessante Seite von dem Herrn Erguen.
> Die Planeten-, Milchstraßen- und Sonnen-Bilder sind eindeutig mit Amateurausrüstung gemacht.


Ich kenne mich mit der Ausrüstung nicht aus. Aber die sehen schon sehr geil aus.


----------



## compisucher (2. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich kenne mich mit der Ausrüstung nicht aus. Aber die sehen schon sehr geil aus.


Zweifellos sind da einige sehr gute Bilder dabei.
Ich bin nur immer ein wenig kritisch, wenn ein Amateurkollege Bilder veröffentlicht, die technisch arg an der Grenze sind.
Physikalisch enden eben die meisten Amateurteleskope bei ca. mag 14 und man braucht schon eine Menge an Belichtungszeit und präzise Nachführung für manches Objekt, dass dann schwächer ist.
M51 hat erkennbare  mag 8, also techn. machbar, braucht aber für die Qualität eine sehr genaue Verfolgung.
Wenn Du eine Fototapete haben möchtest, besteht auch die Möglichkeit, ein high-res-pic vom Hubble downzuloaden und drucken zu lassen:
https://hubblesite.org/resource-gallery/images


----------



## RyzA (2. Februar 2022)

@compisucher: Stimmt es eigentlich, dass die meisten Astronomiebilder nachgefärbt werden?
Und in Wirklichkeit gar nicht so bunt aussehen?


----------



## compisucher (2. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> @compisucher: Stimmt es eigentlich, dass die meisten Astronomiebilder nachgefärbt werden?
> Und in Wirklichkeit gar nicht so bunt aussehen?


Nein, es wird in verschiedenen Spektren ein und dasselbe Objekt fotografiert.
Um mehr Details zu erkennen, werden dann die einzelnen Fotos übereinandergelegt.
Wir Menschen erkennen eben nur diesen kleinen Ausschnitt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier als Beispiel die oben erwähnte Sombrero Galaxie in unterschiedlichen Spektren, wenn du jetzt alles übereinanderlegst, haste die Farbfeuerwerke aus der Literatur.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (2. Februar 2022)

Cool! Vielen Dank für die Infos.


----------



## compisucher (2. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Cool! Vielen Dank für die Infos.



Ergänzung:
Das neue Webb-Teleskop ist z. B. ein Infrarotteleskop.
Wenn du obige Grafik dir anschaust, dann kann das Webb ca. 12-15 mal mehr Informationen über das Infrarotspektrum abgreifen, als nur im visuellen Bereich.
Infrarot bietet dann auch die Möglichkeit, über Spektrometer- und Temperaturvergleich Atmosphären von Exoplaneten zu analysieren.
Interessant werden nicht ausschließlich die alleinige Daten von Webb, sondern deren Überlagerung mit alten Hubbleaufnahmen  und z. B. die von Swift:








						Swift (Satellit) – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## RyzA (2. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0eTWGjm1qWk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## compisucher (3. Februar 2022)

Interessantes Video.
Mit einer interessanten Aussage.
Lichtquanten verlieren Energie.
Will ich nicht widersprechen, weil experimentell nachgewiesen.
Obwohl das Licht sich immer mit c bewegt hat es auch einen Impuls (über die Massenauflösung m=h*v/c wird p=m*c=h*v/c=h/lambda) und "gewinnt" oder "verliert" Energie  durch Gravitation.
Was ich nicht ganz verstehe:
Die Rotverschiebung müsste doch über die Zeitdilatation (nahe einem Blackhole z. B.) eine "Steckung" bewirken.
Das Quant verliert nicht, sondern wird gestreckt, die Energie müsste die gleiche bleiben, oder?

@Threshold : 
Hilf! Wo steckst du, wenn man dich braucht?
Wie löse ich das Nachgewiesene mit  meinem Widerspruch im Kopf auf?


----------



## RyzA (3. Februar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Will ich nicht widersprechen, weil experimentell nachgewiesen.
> Obwohl das Licht sich immer mit c bewegt hat es auch einen Impuls (über die Massenauflösung m=h*v/c wird p=m*c=h*v/c=h/lambda) und "gewinnt" oder "verliert" Energie  durch Gravitation.


Licht hat auf jeden Fall auch Energie und Energie ist äquivalent zur Masse. Licht hat aber keine Ruhemasse.


compisucher schrieb:


> Was ich nicht ganz verstehe:
> Die Rotverschiebung müsste doch über die Zeitdilatation (nahe einem Blackhole z. B.) eine "Steckung" bewirken.
> Das Quant verliert nicht, sondern wird gestreckt, die Energie müsste die gleiche bleiben, oder?


So kann man das auch interpretieren.


----------



## compisucher (3. Februar 2022)

Genau, werter RyzA.
Ein Lichtquant als kleinste Einheit hat primär Energie, konstante Geschwindigkeit und über die winzige Masse einen Impuls (sonst würden Lichtsegel im Weltraum nicht funktionieren).
Aber Problem: - irgendwie in meinem Kopf hat sich festgesetzt, dass die Energie eines Lichtquants stets gleich bleibt.
Formeltechnisch will ich das gar nicht in Frage stellen.
Hypothetisch stelle ich auf, dass wir im Prinzip aber nur eine Aufteilung der Energie bei Rotverschiebung oder Gravitationsablenkung  oder aber auch Lichtdruck auf eine Segel beobachten.
Sie geht in Summe aber nicht verloren, meine ich.
Wer erklärt mir, dass ich falsch liege und warum?


----------



## Dudelll (3. Februar 2022)

Photonen haben keine Masse, auch keine sehr kleine ( zumindest nicht im Vakuum )

Bei der kosmologischen Rotverschiebung ist die Energie der Photonen die wir auf der Erde messen tatsächlich geringer. Also sind es nicht hoch energetische Photonen mit gleichzeitig hoher Wellenlänge. Das die Wellenlänge sich bei gleicher Frequenz (Energie)  verändert funktioniert in Vakuum auch nicht, ( in Materie z.b. Glas allerdings schon )


----------



## compisucher (3. Februar 2022)

Photonen haben m. W. keine "Ruhemasse"
Aber über den Impuls schon, oder?
Ich komme über das:




__





						Masse und Impuls der Photonen
					

Masse und Impuls der Photonen



					www.uni-ulm.de


----------



## RyzA (3. Februar 2022)

Wie schon schrieb: Energie ist äquivalent zur Masse.

Wäre das nicht so, dann könnte Gravitation auch keinen Einfluss auf Licht haben. Aber Gravitationsfelder krümmen das Licht bwz dessen Weg. Und ganz starke Gravitation, wie im schwarzen Loch, kann sogar Licht "festhalten". Deswegen der Ereignishorizont.


----------



## Threshold (3. Februar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Was ich nicht ganz verstehe:
> Die Rotverschiebung müsste doch über die Zeitdilatation (nahe einem Blackhole z. B.) eine "Steckung" bewirken.
> Das Quant verliert nicht, sondern wird gestreckt, die Energie müsste die gleiche bleiben, oder?


Ein Photon bewegt sich ja mit c. Es vergeht also keine Zeit für das Photon. Es verlässt als Beispiel die Sonne und ist zur gleichen Zeit schon bei Andromeda. 
Bei der Gravitationsrotverschiebung verliert das Photon Energie, daher sinkt die Frequenz und die Wellenlänge wird größer.
Aber -- da es ja den Energie Erhaltungssatz gibt -- wohin geht die Energie, die das Photon verliert?
Gewinnt das Schwerefeld Energie hinzu?


----------



## RyzA (3. Februar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ein Photon bewegt sich ja mit c. Es vergeht also keine Zeit für das Photon. Es verlässt als Beispiel die Sonne und ist zur gleichen Zeit schon bei Andromeda.


Naja, auch Licht hat eine endliche Geschwindigkeit und durch die großen Entfernungen, ist es nicht einfach sofort da.
Z.B. ein Lichtjahr = das Licht und damit auch die Photonen, brauchen ein Jahr, um die Strecke zu durchqueren.
Wenn wir Licht von einen 1000 LJ entfernten Stern sehen, dann ist es schon 1000 Jahre unterwegs gewesen.


----------



## Threshold (3. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Naja, auch Licht hat eine endliche Geschwindigkeit und durch die großen Entfernungen, ist es nicht einfach sofort da.
> Z.B. ein Lichtjahr = das Licht und damit auch die Photonen, brauchen ein Jahr, um die Strecke zu durchqueren.


Je näher du der Lichtgeschwindigkeit kommst, desto langsamer vergeht die Zeit und desto stärker ist die Längenkontraktion. Was passiert denn, wenn du Lichtgeschwindigkeit erreichst? Genau, dann bleibt die Zeit stehen und eine Längenausdehnung gibt es nicht mehr.. Das ist eine logische Konsequenz. Für dich braucht es eine endliche Zeit, bis das Photon die Milchstraße durchquert hat. Für das Photon passiert das aber augenblicklich, da für das Photon keine Zeit vergeht. Das ist spezielle Relativitätstheorie. Lorentzfaktor und so. Man kann ausrechnen, wie sich der Weg verkürzt, wenn man immer näher an c heran kommt.


----------



## compisucher (3. Februar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ein Photon bewegt sich ja mit c. Es vergeht also keine Zeit für das Photon. Es verlässt als Beispiel die Sonne und ist zur gleichen Zeit schon bei Andromeda.
> Bei der Gravitationsrotverschiebung verliert das Photon Energie, daher sinkt die Frequenz und die Wellenlänge wird größer.
> Aber -- da es ja den Energie Erhaltungssatz gibt -- wohin geht die Energie, die das Photon verliert?
> Gewinnt das Schwerefeld Energie hinzu?


Jaaaa, mach weiter...., bitte!!!!!


----------



## RyzA (3. Februar 2022)

@Threshold: Ja ok das stimmt. Das sind die relativistischen Effekte.
Aber soviel ich weiß treffen die nur auf Materie zu welche auch eine Ruhemasse haben.
Photonen haben keine Ruhemasse. 

Aber Licht muß auch was "wiegen". Sonst würde es nicht vom Gravitationsfeld abgelenkt werden.


----------



## compisucher (3. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber Licht muß auch was "wiegen". Sonst würde es nicht vom Gravitationsfeld abgelenkt werden.


Das ist der Punkt.
Wenn du das Geschreibsel von der Uni (oben verlinkt) anschaust, ergibt sich eine Dynamische Masse fürs Lichtquant aus seinem (Bewegungs-)Impuls heraus.
Hier hakt jetzt mein Kleinhirn.
Die Geschwindigkeit c ändert sich nicht, durch Gravi verliert das Lichtquant aber Energie.
1. Frage: von was, also wie und was ist der Impuls, rechnerisch baute es Bewegungsmasse ab.
2. Frage (viiiel spannender): @Threshold´s Ansatz: Kann das sein, dass das Gravitationsfeld Impulsenergie gewinnt?
Wohin geht all die Energie, die das Lichtteilchen in seinem Leben aus dem Impuls heraus an diverse Schwerkraftfelder abgibt und warum, verdammt noch mal, wird das Teil dann nicht langsamer, sprich verliert mehr Energie als es Impulsmasse hat?

Mutmaßlich habe ich eine Knopf in Hirn, aber ich verstehe es nicht.


----------



## Threshold (3. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> @Threshold: Ja ok das stimmt. Das sind die relativistischen Effekte.
> Aber soviel ich weiß treffen die nur auf Materie zu welche auch eine Ruhemasse haben.
> Photonen haben keine Ruhemasse.
> 
> Aber Licht muß auch was "wiegen". Sonst würde es nicht vom Gravitationsfeld abgelenkt werden.


Relativistische Effekte gibt es eben bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten. Je schneller du dich bewegst, desto langsamer vergeht die Zeit. Ein Photon besitzt aber die maximal mögliche Geschwindigkeit. wieso also sollten dann keine relativistischen Effekte mehr gelten? 
Das ist ja auch der Gag beim schwarzen Loch.  Ein Raumfahrer, der ins schwarze Loch fällt, würde irgendwann ins schwarze Loch fallen. Aber für den Beobachter würde die Zeit des Raumfahrers immer langsamer vergehen und er würde eine unendlich lange Zeit brauchen um ins schwarze Loch zu fallen.
Masse krümmt ja den Raum und da sich alles dem gekrümmten Raum unterordnen muss, muss das Licht das auch machen. Es folgt dem gekrümmten Raum. Das hat Einstein vorhergesagt und Arthur Eddington hat es belegt.
Licht hat keine Ruhemasse, aber es besitzt eine Energie. Und daher unterliegt es den gleichen relativistischen Effekten wie alles andere, nur mit dem Unterschied, dass es sich immer mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit bewegt.


compisucher schrieb:


> Wohin geht all die Energie, die das Lichtteilchen in seinem Leben aus dem Impuls heraus an diverse Schwerkraftfelder abgibt und warum, verdammt noch mal, wird das Teil dann nicht langsamer, sprich verliert mehr Energie als es Impulsmasse hat?


Seit albert wissen wir, dass Raum und Zeit relativ sind. sie  sind abhängig vom Beobachter.
Für uns als Beobachter erscheint es, dass das Photon Energie verliert. Für das Photon selbst ist die Raumzeit aber flach. Daher verliert es auch keine Energie. Hört sich nach einem Widerspruch an, aber so wird der Energieerhaltungssatz erklärt. Und Messungen belegen tatsächlich, dass das sichtbare Universum absolut flach ist.


----------



## compisucher (3. Februar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Seit albert wissen wir, dass Raum und Zeit relativ sind. sie  sind abhängig vom Beobachter.
> Für uns als Beobachter erscheint es, dass das Photon Energie verliert. Für das Photon selbst ist die Raumzeit aber flach. Daher verliert es auch keine Energie. Hört sich nach einem Widerspruch an, aber so wird der Energieerhaltungssatz erklärt. Und Messungen belegen tatsächlich, dass das sichtbare Universum absolut flach ist.


Hmmm...generell ist es richtig, dass das beobachtbare Universum "flach" ist.
Allerdings sehen wir als Beobachter eben auch Schwerkraftkrümmungen, nicht zwangsweise nur an Blackholes, sondern auch, wenn Lichtstrahlen an einer Sonne vorbei oder an einer Galaxie vorbeifliegen (Gravitationslinsen).
In diesem Bereich ist die Raumzeit nachweislich "krumm".
Das Photon wird nachweislich beeinflusst (fliegt eine "krumme" Bahn), erleidet rechnerisch einen Energieverlust, wird aber nicht langsamer (oder schneller - OK, just kidding).

Impuls wird abgebaut und nach Energieerhaltungssatz müsste genau dieser Verlust (nachgewiesen), woanders wieder auftauchen.
Ich verstehe es immer noch nicht.


----------



## AzRa-eL (3. Februar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und Messungen belegen tatsächlich, dass das sichtbare Universum absolut flach ist.


Also haben Flat-Earther doch etwa recht?!


----------



## Threshold (3. Februar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Hmmm...generell ist es richtig, dass das beobachtbare Universum "flach" ist.
> Allerdings sehen wir als Beobachter eben auch Schwerkraftkrümmungen, nicht zwangsweise nur an Blackholes, sondern auch, wenn Lichtstrahlen an einer Sonne vorbei oder an einer Galaxie vorbeifliegen (Gravitationslinsen).


Du kannst die Krümmung der Raumzeit sehen?   


compisucher schrieb:


> Impuls wird abgebaut und nach Energieerhaltungssatz müsste genau dieser Verlust (nachgewiesen), woanders wieder auftauchen.
> Ich verstehe es immer noch nicht.


Für dich als Beobachter verliert das Licht Energie, aber insgesamt betrachtet, weil das Universum flach ist, verliert es keine Energie.
Du musst eben 4 dimensional denken. Damit hatte Marty McFly schon seine Probleme.   


AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Also haben Flat-Earther doch etwa recht?!


Kann sich ein Flacherdler irren? Natürlich nicht. Er hat immer recht. Das Sonnensystem ist ja auch flach.


----------



## RyzA (3. Februar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Relativistische Effekte gibt es eben bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten. Je schneller du dich bewegst, desto langsamer vergeht die Zeit. Ein Photon besitzt aber die maximal mögliche Geschwindigkeit. wieso also sollten dann keine relativistischen Effekte mehr gelten?
> Das ist ja auch der Gag beim schwarzen Loch.  Ein Raumfahrer, der ins schwarze Loch fällt, würde irgendwann ins schwarze Loch fallen. Aber für den Beobachter würde die Zeit des Raumfahrers immer langsamer vergehen und er würde eine unendlich lange Zeit brauchen um ins schwarze Loch zu fallen. Masse krümmt ja den Raum und da sich alles dem gekrümmten Raum unterordnen muss, muss das Licht das auch machen. Es folgt dem gekrümmten Raum. Das hat Einstein vorhergesagt und Arthur Eddington hat es belegt.


Das weiß ich. Bin nur skeptisch ob die relativistischen Effekte auch für das Licht selber gelten.


Threshold schrieb:


> Licht hat keine Ruhemasse, aber es besitzt eine Energie. Und daher unterliegt es den gleichen relativistischen Effekten wie alles andere, nur mit dem Unterschied, dass es sich immer mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit bewegt.


Teilchen mit Ruhemasse werden bei Annäherung an C unendlich schwer. Und man bräuchte unendlich viel Energie um sie zu beschleunigen. Deswegen hat wohl Licht keine Ruhemasse.



Threshold schrieb:


> Du kannst die Krümmung der Raumzeit sehen?


Schon mal etwas von Planetenbahnen gehört? Oder Gravitationslinsen? Schwarzen Löchern? 
Man kann sie zumindest indirekt beobachten.

Im Ganzen mag das Universum flach sein. An lokalen Stellen nicht.


----------



## Dudelll (4. Februar 2022)

Das scheinbare Problem mit der Energieerhaltung besteht hauptsächlich darin das wir lokal denken. Energie muss aber lokal nicht erhalten bleiben, soweit ich weiß entsteht der Energieverlust durch die unterschiedlichen Inertialsysteme und deren Bewegung zueinander. 

Betrachtet man das Gesamtsystem zb Ferne Galaxie, Erde und alles was dazwischen passiert gilt die Energieerhaltung wieder. Kann ich aber mathematisch auch nicht nachvollziehen, definitiv kein Gebiet auf dem ich mich als Experte bezeichnen würde ^^

Persönlich stell ich mir die kosmologische Rotverschiebung irgendwie immer über die Energie in einem bestimmten Volumen vor, vergrößert sich dieses Volumen, durch die Ausdehnung des Raumes selbst, muss die enthaltene Energie ( zb die eines einzelnen Photons ) sinken damit die Gesamtenergie in dem Volumen erhalten bleibt. So gibt's zumindest gedanklich keine Probleme, aber ist evtl ziemlicher Quark xD


----------



## compisucher (4. Februar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du kannst die Krümmung der Raumzeit sehen?


Yepp, kann ich, du auch:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (4. Februar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Yepp, kann ich, du auch:


Ich sehe da gar nichts. Das könnte auch Kunst sein, die weg kann.


----------



## compisucher (4. Februar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich sehe da gar nichts. Das könnte auch Kunst sein, die weg kann.


Eigentlich ist es die geleerte Flasche Wodka, konkret der Flaschenboden,  den man gegen die Sterne gehalten hat.
Aber sei es drum. 

Das Licht wird durch die Schwerkraft der Galaxien gekrümmt, einen optisch besseren Nachweis ist eigentlich nur noch der Blick aufs Schwarze Loch, bei dem die Akkretionsscheibe nach "oben" und "unten" verzerrt wird:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (4. Februar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist es die geleerte Flasche Wodka, konkret der Flaschenboden,  den man gegen die Sterne gehalten hat.
> Aber sei es drum.
> 
> Das Licht wird durch die Schwerkraft der Galaxien gekrümmt, einen optisch besseren Nachweis ist eigentlich nur noch der Blick aufs Schwarze Loch, bei dem die Akkretionsscheibe nach "oben" und "unten" verzerrt wird:


Ja, das Fake bild kenne ich. 
Wenn du also an Schwerkraft glaubst, dann erkläre mir doch mal mit Hilfe der Quantenphysik, was Schwerkraft genau ist.  
Ich hol schon mal das Popcorn. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## compisucher (4. Februar 2022)

Na ja, an Schwerkraft glaube ich so lange, wie ich den Boden unter den Füßen spüre.
Sollte das irgendwann nicht mehr der Fall sein, haben wir ein grundlegendes physikalisches Problem oder ich bin besoffen...

Worauf willst du hinaus? (ebenso Popcorn holend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## AzRa-eL (4. Februar 2022)

Ich versteh zwar nur die Hälfte, aber ich komme gerne auch mit Popcorn dazu...

Hä, wo habt ihr das Popcorn her?!


----------



## compisucher (4. Februar 2022)

Ach jetzt, werter @Threshold , du meinst im Prinzip das, oder?
Mal schnell und unvollständig aus Wicki kopiert:
_In diesem Sinne reduziert die allgemeine Relativitätstheorie die Gravitationskraft auf den Status einer Scheinkraft: Wenn man auf einem Stuhl sitzend fühlt, wie man durch eine „Gravitationskraft“ zur Erde hin gezogen wird, deutet die ART dies so, dass man von der Stuhlfläche fortwährend daran gehindert wird, der Geodäte durch die von der Erdmasse gekrümmte Raumzeit zu folgen, was der freie Fall wäre. Dabei ist die Kraft, mit der die Stuhlfläche auf die Sitzfläche des Beobachters einwirkt, keineswegs eine Scheinkraft. Sie geht letztlich zurück auf die elektrostatische Abstoßung bei der Berührung der Atome der Stuhlfläche durch die Atome des Beobachters. Nach der Sichtweise der allgemeinen Relativitätstheorie verschiebt sich also die Interpretation der Ereignisse. Während nach der klassischen Mechanik die Erde ein Inertialsystem darstellt, in dem die nach unten gerichtete Schwerkraft auf den Beobachter durch die nach oben gerichtete Stützkraft des Stuhls ausgeglichen wird, so dass der Beobachter in Ruhe bleiben kann, stürzt das nach der allgemeinen Relativitätstheorie richtige Inertialsystem mit Erdbeschleunigung {\displaystyle g}


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nach unten. Doch in diesem Inertialsystem übt der Stuhl eine Kraft auf den Beobachter aus, die ihn konstant mit nach oben beschleunigt._


----------



## Threshold (4. Februar 2022)

Das Ziel ist halt die Quantisierung der Gravitation.
Letztendlich muss die Raumzeit dynamisch sein.


----------



## compisucher (4. Februar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Hä, wo habt ihr das Popcorn her?!


Gibt 2 Möglichkeiten:
1. Du fliegst in ein Schwarzes loch und holst dir die neusten Emojis von irgendwelchen Außerirdischen.
2. Du kopierst es von Threshold, der es evtl. aus einem Schwarzen Loch oder eher aus dem Netz hat.


----------



## Threshold (4. Februar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ach jetzt, werter @Threshold , du meinst im Prinzip das, oder?


Ja, logisch betrachtet ist die Schwerkraft auch nur eine Scheinkraft.


----------



## compisucher (4. Februar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Ziel ist halt die Quantisierung der Gravitation.
> Letztendlich muss die Raumzeit dynamisch sein.


Ja, verstanden - zumindest ein wenig.


----------



## Threshold (4. Februar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ja, verstanden - zumindest ein wenig.


Die Schwerkraft ist ja ein Ergebnis der vierdimensionalen Raumzeit. In Wirklichkeit folgt alles der Raumzeitkrümmung und in unserer Welt sieht das dann so aus, als wenn es Schwerkraft gäbe.
Daher kann man die Frage stellen, ob die allgemeine Relativitätstheorie die gekrümmte Raumzeit korrekt darstellt, wir aber dreidimensionale Wesen sind und das daher als Schwerkraft deuten.
Dass wir in einer dreidimensionalen Welt leben, ist klar, denn nur dort funktionieren die 1/r² Gesetze.
Aber so richtig schnall ich das auch nicht. Also Minkowski Raumzeit, vierdimensionalen euklidischen Raum, Lorentz Transformation.

Aber überall gibts Probleme. Die Quantenphysik kann das Elektron nicht erklären. Das Elektron besitzt keine Ausmaße. Ist also punktförmig. Also eine Singularität. Wie kann aber eine Singularität eine elektrische Ladung besitzen?


----------



## AzRa-eL (4. Februar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Gibt 2 Möglichkeiten:
> 1. Du fliegst in ein Schwarzes loch und holst dir die neusten Emojis von irgendwelchen Außerirdischen.
> 2. Du kopierst es von Threshold, der es evtl. aus einem Schwarzen Loch oder eher aus dem Netz hat.


Super, Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gerne weitermachen^^


----------



## RyzA (4. Februar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Schwerkraft ist ja ein Ergebnis der vierdimensionalen Raumzeit. In Wirklichkeit folgt alles der Raumzeitkrümmung und in unserer Welt sieht das dann so aus, als wenn es Schwerkraft gäbe.
> Daher kann man die Frage stellen, ob die allgemeine Relativitätstheorie die gekrümmte Raumzeit korrekt darstellt, wir aber dreidimensionale Wesen sind und das daher als Schwerkraft deuten.
> Dass wir in einer dreidimensionalen Welt leben, ist klar, denn nur dort funktionieren die 1/r² Gesetze.
> Aber so richtig schnall ich das auch nicht. Also Minkowski Raumzeit, vierdimensionalen euklidischen Raum, Lorentz Transformation.


Die ART ist jedenfalls so korrekt das die Vorhersagen bestätigt wurden.  Außerdem wurden Gravitationswellen gemessen. Soviel ich weiß rechnet man damit auch in Stringtheorien und höher dimensionalen Räumen.


Threshold schrieb:


> Aber überall gibts Probleme. Die Quantenphysik kann das Elektron nicht erklären. Das Elektron besitzt keine Ausmaße. Ist also punktförmig. Also eine Singularität. Wie kann aber eine Singularität eine elektrische Ladung besitzen?


Müsste nicht in einer Singularität die Energie unendlich groß sein?


----------



## Threshold (4. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die ART ist jedenfalls so korrekt das die Vorhersagen bestätigt wurden.  Außerdem wurden Gravitationswellen gemessen. Soviel ich weiß rechnet man damit auch in Stringtheorien und höher dimensionalen Räumen.


Die Stringtheorie ist im Prinzip Geschichte, Heute wird die Schleifenquantengravitation bevorzugt.
Nichtsdestotrotz muss man die Gravitation quantisieren können. Da die Schwerkraft so schwach ist, wird man vermutlich sehr viel Energie benötigen, um sie quantisieren zu können. 


RyzA schrieb:


> Müsste nicht in einer Singularität die Energie unendlich groß sein?


Das Problem ist, dass viele Gleichungen ohne einen Elektronenradius gar nicht funktionieren.
Das Elektron hat auch kein Dipolmoment. Eine räumliche elektrische Ladung hat aber zwingend ein Dipolmoment.
also riesige Fragezeichen. Von daher weiß man es schlicht nicht. Vielleicht besitzt das Elektron eine Ausdehnung, aber die ist so klein, dass man sie nicht messen kann.
Faszinierend.


----------



## Adi1 (5. Februar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ahhh...Sombrero Nebel.
> Sieht bei mir im Hobbyteleskop nicht ganz so spektakulär aus (mit laaaaaaanger Belichtung, ca. 25 min.):
> 
> 
> ...


Das sieht doch ganz gut aus 

Ich verzichte ganz bewusst auf Astrofotografie,
als Stadtmensch ist es schon schwer genug,
einen wirklich dunklen Beobachtungsort zu finden
https://www.lightpollutionmap.info/#zoom=11.00&lat=50.9449&lon=13.7464&layers=B0TFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF .
Das Teleskop zu schleppen reicht mir,
da brauche ich nicht noch kiloweise zusätzliches Equipment zu transportieren.


----------



## RyzA (5. Februar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass viele Gleichungen ohne einen Elektronenradius gar nicht funktionieren.
> Das Elektron hat auch kein Dipolmoment. Eine räumliche elektrische Ladung hat aber zwingend ein Dipolmoment.
> also riesige Fragezeichen. Von daher weiß man es schlicht nicht. Vielleicht besitzt das Elektron eine Ausdehnung, aber die ist so klein, dass man sie nicht messen kann.
> Faszinierend.


Zumindest hat die Elektronenhülle/wolke scheinbar eine Ausdehnung und bei der maximalen Größe eines Elektrons geht man von 10^-19m aus.


----------



## Adi1 (5. Februar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Wie teuer ist so ein Hobbyteleskop?


Das kommt darauf an,
was man beobachten möchte.

Für den günstigsten Einstieg sind Modelle der Dobson Bauart sehr beliebt




__





						Dobson | Klassisches Spiegelteleskop | ASTROSHOP
					

Dobson-Teleskop für relativ wenig Geld 🔭 gut für Einsteiger ✓ Teleskop besteht aus Optik und Rockerbox ► Astroshop.de




					www.astroshop.de


----------



## AzRa-eL (5. Februar 2022)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Das kommt darauf an,
> was man beobachten möchte.
> 
> Für den günstigsten Einstieg sind Modelle der Dobson Bauart sehr beliebt
> ...


Um ehrlich zu sein, würde ich sowas gerne vorher testen, bevor ich die Katze im Sack kaufe. Ich denke, dass genau wie die Preise auch die Qualität da stark variiert.


----------



## Adi1 (5. Februar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Um ehrlich zu sein, würde ich sowas gerne vorher testen, bevor ich die Katze im Sack kaufe. Ich denke, dass genau wie die Preise auch die Qualität da stark variiert.


Das ist richtig,
bei der Dobson Bauart wird an der Montierung gespart,
das ermöglicht eine stabile, aber primitive Nachführung.

Bei Bresser, Meade, Celestron und Vixen brauchst du dir da keine Sorgen machen.

Dazu noch ein Weitwinkelokular um die 200 Taler und fertig ...

Der Nachteil,
Astrofotografie ist nicht möglich


----------



## Threshold (5. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Zumindest hat die Elektronenhülle/wolke scheinbar eine Ausdehnung und bei der maximalen Größe eines Elektrons geht man von 10^-19m aus.


Das ist ja wieder die quantenphysikalische Wahrscheinlichkeit, wo das Elektron sein könnte.
Das Problem ist halt, dass das Elektron nicht mehr teilbar ist, also ein Elementarteilchen ist während Neutron und Proton aus Quarks bestehen, die aber nie alleine vorkommen.


----------



## RyzA (11. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3aw-tC-0e2k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Auch für Erwachsene interessant.


----------



## Adi1 (12. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, das ist schon interessant. 

Zudem wird auch deutlich, 
wie abhängig wir von konstanten Umweltbedingungen sind.
Bei einer Mega-Sonneneruption gehen global die Lichter aus,
dann ist es gut, 
möglichst ein paar Tage ohne eine funktionierde Stromversorgung leben zu können.


----------



## RyzA (14. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1xcEzatgupA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Edit: Noch ein interessantes Video





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zJm-B6ZpiKY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Adi1 (19. Februar 2022)

Galaxie ohne Dunkle Materie: Modell liefert womöglich Lösung für das Rätsel
					

Zwei Galaxien fast ganz ohne Dunkle Materie haben in der Welt der Astronomie zuletzt Fragen aufgeworfen. Eine Simulation hat nun wohl Antworten geliefert.




					www.heise.de
				




Es bleibt spannend ...


----------



## RyzA (19. Februar 2022)

Ja ganz interessant. Wobei der Titel suggeriert das es keine dunkle Materie gibt.


----------



## Adi1 (19. Februar 2022)

Sicher,
wird es sie geben.
Nur die Zusammenhänge sind noch völlig unklar ...









						Missing Link: Urknalltheorie – warum uns die Dunkle Energie das Licht abdreht
					

Die Urknalltheorie sagt uns, dass der Kosmos expandiert. Aber wie groß ist das beobachtbare Universum? Eine simple Frage mit einer komplizierten Antwort.




					www.heise.de


----------



## RyzA (19. Februar 2022)

Ich glaube dass das Universum unendlich groß ist.
Die Expansion wird immer weiter gehen.
Und irgendwann wird es sehr dunkel.


----------



## Adi1 (19. Februar 2022)

Das könnte möglich sein ...
... oder aber auch nicht ...
... aber Fakt ist,
die Erde ist rund


----------



## RyzA (19. Februar 2022)

Adi1 schrieb:


> ... aber Fakt ist,
> die Erde ist rund


Scheibe oder Kugel?


----------



## Adi1 (19. Februar 2022)

Definitiv eine Kugel


----------



## AzRa-eL (19. Februar 2022)

Nicht eiförmig?! 🤔


----------



## RyzA (19. Februar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Nicht eiförmig?! 🤔


Wenn man es genau nimmt wohl kartoffelförmig.  
Auf jeden Fall keine perfekte Kugel.


----------



## chill_eule (19. Februar 2022)

"Geoid" schimpft sich das.

Unsere Erde wurde ja vor geraumer Zeit schon sehr genau vermessen:









						Der Tandemsatellit GRACE
					

Seit 2002 umrunden die beiden Satelliten der GRACE-Mission die Erde und vermessen das Schwerefeld unseres Planeten.




					www.weltderphysik.de


----------



## compisucher (19. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja ganz interessant. Wobei der Titel suggeriert das es keine dunkle Materie gibt.


@RyzA: 
Im Moment ist dunkle Materie wie Dunkle Energie schlichtweg eine mathematische Größe, weil u. a. die festgestellten Bewegungen der Galaxien nicht mit ermittelten Masse der Galaxien übereinstimmt.
Es gibt Indizien, aber keinen Beweis.
Massenbestimmung hat ganz viel mit Entfernungsmessung zu tun.
Das macht man so (einfach erklärt):




__





						Wie misst man die Entfernung zu anderen Galaxien und wie genau ist das?
					






					www.astronews.com
				



Problem, wenn in unserer bisherigen Entfernungsbestimmung mit "Standardkerzen" ein Messfehler von ca. 8-10% drinnen wäre, bedeutet dies:
Bei 8% näher = man braucht zumindest keine Dunkle Materie mehr, um die Bewegungen der Galaxien zu erklären.
Wenn 8% weiter weg = Houston, wir haben ein Problem, wir brauchen noch viiieeel mehr DM.


----------



## RyzA (19. Februar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Bei 8% näher = man braucht zumindest keine Dunkle Materie mehr, um die Bewegungen der Galaxien zu erklären.


Dunkle Materie ist aber auch wichtig um die Struktur von Galaxien zu erklären.

*Edit:*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GPSc2qw1RmY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Threshold (19. Februar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Im Moment ist dunkle Materie wie Dunkle Energie schlichtweg eine mathematische Größe, weil u. a. die festgestellten Bewegungen der Galaxien nicht mit ermittelten Masse der Galaxien übereinstimmt.
> Es gibt Indizien, aber keinen Beweis.


Die dunkle Materie wird gebraucht um überhaupt die Entstehung von Galaxien erklären zu können. Den Beleg für die dunkle Materie liefert die Schwankungen der Hintergrundstrahlung.
Das ist ja heute auch das Problem. Die dunkle Materie ist zwingend in der Kosmologie, aber noch kann man kein Teilchen nachweisen. Meiner Meinung nach eine Frage der Zeit und deutlich näher als eine Erklärung für die dunkle Energie. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OUyvIlSMwqE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (19. Februar 2022)

Ich bin  fest davon überzeugt das es dunkle Materie gibt.
Auch wenn man sie schwer vor allem *direkt* nachweisen kann.
Indirekt ja schon.


----------



## Dudelll (19. Februar 2022)

Bin da mittlerweile zwiegespalten, einfach weil man trotz relativ großen Aufwand nicht wirklich was findet was die beobachtbaren Masse Diskrepanzen wirklich erklären könnte.

Und prinzipiell fände ich sowas wie mond eigentlich spannender als einfach nur einen Haufen Masse den wir einfach nicht sehe.

Aber das wird sich hoffentlich noch aufklären, am besten zu unseren Lebzeiten noch ^^


----------



## Threshold (19. Februar 2022)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Bin da mittlerweile zwiegespalten, einfach weil man trotz relativ großen Aufwand nicht wirklich was findet was die beobachtbaren Masse Diskrepanzen wirklich erklären könnte.


Das Dilemma ist halt, dass eine kosmologische Theorie ohne dunkle Materie die Beobachtungen nicht erklären kann. Ergo muss es da irgendwo eine Masse geben, die wir nicht sehen können. Und diese unbekannte Masse muss entstanden sein, bevor es die sichtbare Materie im Universum gab.
Ich bin davon überzeugt, dass man sie finden wird, wenn man besser versteht, wie Gravitation überhaupt funktioniert. Also eine Theorie, die über die allgemeine Relativitätstheorie hinaus geht.


----------



## RyzA (20. Februar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich bin davon überzeugt, dass man sie finden wird, wenn man besser versteht, wie Gravitation überhaupt funktioniert. Also eine Theorie, die über die allgemeine Relativitätstheorie hinaus geht.


Immerhin hat man schon Gravitationswellen nachgewiesen. Ist nur die Frage ob es auch Gravitonen gibt.
Laut Welle/Teilchen Dualismus muß es ja immer beides geben.
Aber weiß nicht ob man das auch auf die Gravitation anwenden kann. Weil es ja eine Eigenschaft des Raumes ist.
Ich glaube in der Theorie der Quantengravitation wird der Raum quantisiert. Aber das verstehe ich nicht ganz.


----------



## Threshold (20. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Immerhin hat man schon Gravitationswellen nachgewiesen. Ist nur die Frage ob es auch Gravitonen gibt.
> Laut Welle/Teilchen Dualismus muß es ja immer beides geben.


Öhm, da bringst du was durcheinander.
Der Welle Teilchen Dualismus bezieht sich auf atomare Teilchen, ein Photon ist gleichzeitig eine Welle oder ein Teilchen,  das gilt ebenso für das Elektron oder das Proton. Selbst für Moleküle wurde der Welle Teilchen Dualismus nachgewiesen und auch makroskopische Dinge wie eine Katze  haben einen Welle Teilchen Dualismus. Allerdings ist die Wellenlänge so gering, dass man ihn niemals nachweisen kann.
Ein Graviton ist ein hypothetisches Austauschteilchen der Gravitation. Die Quantenfeldgleichungen setzen zwingend ein Kraftaustauschteilchen voraus, Für die starke, die schwache und elektromagnetische Wechselwirkung wurden diese Teilchen nachgewiesen.  
Gravitationswellen wurden von der allgemeinen Relativitätstheorie vorhergesagt und nachgewiesen.
Das ist ja eben das Problem. Die ART braucht kein Kraftaustauschteilchen, Gravitation ist eine Eigenschaft der Raumzeit. Die Quantenphysik braucht dringend das Kraftaustauschteilchen, sonst funktioniert sie nicht.



RyzA schrieb:


> Aber weiß nicht ob man das auch auf die Gravitation anwenden kann. Weil es ja eine Eigenschaft des Raumes ist.
> Ich glaube in der Theorie der Quantengravitation wird der Raum quantisiert. Aber das verstehe ich nicht ganz.


Der Raum soll ja laut der schleifenquantengravitation auf der kleinsten ebene quantisiert sein. also bei der Planck länge. Aber messen kann man derartig kleine Längenausmaße nicht, man kann sie nur berechnen,


----------



## RyzA (20. Februar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Öhm, da bringst du was durcheinander.
> Der Welle Teilchen Dualismus bezieht sich auf atomare Teilchen, ein Photon ist gleichzeitig eine Welle oder ein Teilchen,  das gilt ebenso für das Elektron oder das Proton. Selbst für Moleküle wurde der Welle Teilchen Dualismus nachgewiesen und auch makroskopische Dinge wie eine Katze  haben einen Welle Teilchen Dualismus. Allerdings ist die Wellenlänge so gering, dass man ihn niemals nachweisen kann.


Ich glaube du verwechselst auch was. Schrödingers Katze war eine ganze andere Thematik.


----------



## Threshold (20. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich glaube du verwechselst auch was. Schrödingers Katze war eine ganze andere Thematik.


Es geht um Welle Teilchen dualismus.
Gravitationswellen und Graviton sind unterschiedliche dinge und haben nichts mit Welle Teilchendualismus zu tun.


----------



## RyzA (20. Februar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Es geht um Welle Teilchen dualismus.


Ja das weiß ich. Ich hatte ja damit angefangen. Du hattest die Katze genannt. 


Threshold schrieb:


> Gravitationswellen und Graviton sind unterschiedliche dinge und haben nichts mit Welle Teilchendualismus zu tun.


Wenn ich mir diesen Artikel durchlese haben die sehr wohl etwas miteinander zu tun: Graviton

Dort nimmt man nämlich auch an, dass wenn etwas Wellencharakter hat, auch ein Teilchen dazu geben muß.


----------



## Threshold (20. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir diesen Artikel durchlese haben die sehr wohl etwas miteinander zu tun: Graviton
> 
> Dort nimmt man nämlich auch an, dass wenn etwas Wellencharakter hat, auch ein Teilchen dazu geben muß.


Ich versuch es noch. 
Das Graviton ist das von der Quantenphysik vorausgesagte Teilchen, das die Kraft der Gravitation überträgt.
Es muss masselos sein, da sich Gravitation mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit ausbreitet.
Da die Gravitation unfassbar schwach ist, muss es eine deutlich kleinere Wellenlänge haben als ein Photon. Die Schleifenquantengravitation geht davon aus, dass die Wellenlänge des Graviton der Planck Länge entspricht, Daher wird man es vermutlich nie nachweisen können.
Graviton = Quantenphysik.

Gravitationswellen sind Dichteschwankungen der Raumzeit, Jeder massebehaftete Körper sendet Gravitationswellen aus. Das macht die erde auch, wenn sie sich um die Sonne bewegt.
Gravitationswellen = Allgemeine Relativitätstheorie.

Graviton und Gravitationswellen sind Begriffe von zwei unterschiedlichen Theorien, die absolut nichts miteinander zu tun haben.


----------



## RyzA (20. Februar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich versuch es noch.
> Das Graviton ist das von der Quantenphysik vorausgesagte Teilchen, das die Kraft der Gravitation überträgt.
> Es muss masselos sein, da sich Gravitation mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit ausbreitet.


Das ist wohl nicht 100% sicher wie es im Artikel steht


> Würden beispielsweise Gravitationswellen langsamer als _c_ (die Lichtgeschwindigkeit im Vakuum) beobachtet, so würde es bedeuten, dass Gravitonen eine Masse haben (jedoch müssen sich Gravitationswellen in einer Region mit einer Massendichte größer als null langsamer als _c_ ausbreiten, damit sie überhaupt zu detektieren sind).Neuere Beobachtungen von Gravitationswellen haben eine obere Grenze von
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Threshold schrieb:


> Da die Gravitation unfassbar schwach ist, muss es eine deutlich kleinere Wellenlänge haben als ein Photon. Die Schleifenquantengravitation geht davon aus, dass die Wellenlänge des Graviton der Planck Länge entspricht, Daher wird man es vermutlich nie nachweisen können.


Ok.


Threshold schrieb:


> Gravitationswellen sind Dichteschwankungen der Raumzeit, Jeder massebehaftete Körper sendet Gravitationswellen aus. Das macht die erde auch, wenn sie sich um die Sonne bewegt.
> Gravitationswellen = Allgemeine Relativitätstheorie.


Das weiß ich selber. 


Threshold schrieb:


> Graviton und Gravitationswellen sind Begriffe von zwei unterschiedlichen Theorien, die absolut nichts miteinander zu tun haben.


Wenn man die Theorien vereinen will, muß man die aber wohl unter einen Hut bekommen.


----------



## compisucher (20. Februar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Dilemma ist halt, dass eine kosmologische Theorie ohne dunkle Materie die Beobachtungen nicht erklären kann. Ergo muss es da irgendwo eine Masse geben, die wir nicht sehen können. Und diese unbekannte Masse muss entstanden sein, bevor es die sichtbare Materie im Universum gab.
> Ich bin davon überzeugt, dass man sie finden wird, wenn man besser versteht, wie Gravitation überhaupt funktioniert. Also eine Theorie, die über die allgemeine Relativitätstheorie hinaus geht.


Was mir zu denken gibt.
Man hat die Neutrinos trotz ihrer Winzigkeit entdeckt:








						Neue Obergrenze für die Neutrinomasse
					

Barriere geknackt: Physikern ist es erstmals gelungen, die Masse des Neutrinos auf unter 0,8 Elektronenvolt einzugrenzen – dies entspricht weniger als




					www.scinexx.de
				



und weiss, dass diese Teilchen millionenfach per Sekunde auch durch unseren Körper rauschen.

Wir kennen primär die DM als Erklärungsveruch, warum Galaxien sich so bewegen, wie man sie beobachtet.
Von der Logik her, müssen diese Teilchen entweder noch viel kleiner sein oder sie sammeln sich als schwerere unbekannte Teilchen in Regionen, die wir nicht erreichen können.
Beides ist ein wenig spooky...

Ich bin immer noch der Auffassung (ich kenne deine Gegenargumente), das wir die fehlende Masse in Milliarden von schwarzen Löchern finden werden, die alleine in unserer Galaxis herumschwirren (Hypothese) und die mit der gen. I Sterne entstanden sind.
Korrelation= Quasare, extrem helle Galaxien aus der Frühzeit und keine wirkliche Erklärung dafür, warum die so leuchtstark waren und wohin all diese Supersonnen gegangen sind.

So w as z. B.:




__





						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de
				












						Schwarzes Loch nahe der Erde entdeckt – Es ist so ungewöhnlich, dass es einen Namen bekommt
					

Das kleinste bekannte schwarze Loch erhält den Namen „Einhorn“. Es ist gar nicht weit von der Erde entfernt – zumindest in astronomischen Dimensionen.




					www.fr.de


----------



## Threshold (20. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das ist wohl nicht 100% sicher wie es im Artikel steht


Nö, ist sicher. Das zeigen ja Messungen der Gravitationswellen. Die breiten sich mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit aus. Ergo wirkt die Schwerkraft mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit.
Das ist doch auch unser Dilemma. Die ART erklärt die Gravitation so gut, dass da kein Platz für die Quantenphysik ist. Aber am Anfang des Universums müssen alle 4 Grundkräfte vereint gewesen sein. Ergo müssen alle einen gemeinsamen Ursprung haben. Es dauert halt. Die starke Kernkraft konnte man bisher auch noch nicht mit der schwachen elektromagnetischen Kraft vereinen.
Wahrscheinlich geht das erst, wenn wir einen Teilchenbeschleuniger haben, der so groß wie die Milchstraße ist. 



compisucher schrieb:


> Was mir zu denken gibt.
> Man hat die Neutrinos trotz ihrer Winzigkeit entdeckt:
> 
> 
> ...


Wolfgang Pauli hat die Neutrinos ja postuliert, weil er den Energieerhaltungssatz nicht aufgeben wollte.


compisucher schrieb:


> Wir kennen primär die DM als Erklärungsveruch, warum Galaxien sich so bewegen, wie man sie beobachtet.
> Von der Logik her, müssen diese Teilchen entweder noch viel kleiner sein oder sie sammeln sich als schwerere unbekannte Teilchen in Regionen, die wir nicht erreichen können.
> Beides ist ein wenig spooky...


Interessant ist ja, dass sich die dunkle Materie im Halo einer Galaxie befindet, nicht mittendrin, Die Frage ist, wieso die dunkle Materie sich so verhält. Offenbar klumpt sie nicht zu große Masseansammlungen. 


compisucher schrieb:


> Ich bin immer noch der Auffassung (ich kenne deine Gegenargumente), das wir die fehlende Masse in Milliarden von schwarzen Löchern finden werden, die alleine in unserer Galaxis herumschwirren (Hypothese) und die mit der gen. I Sterne entstanden sind.
> Korrelation= Quasare, extrem helle Galaxien aus der Frühzeit und keine wirkliche Erklärung dafür, warum die so leuchtstark waren und wohin all diese Supersonnen gegangen sind.


Das Problem mit den schwarzen Löchern  als dunkle Materie ist ja, dass erstens die Frage offen ist, wieso die sich dann alle ausschließlich im Halo einer Galaxie befinden sollten und zweitens die Frage da ist, wie das mit der Hintergrundstrahlung zusammen passt. Die zeigt, dass es Materie gibt, die sich vor der leuchtenden Materie gebildet hat und in dessen Schwerkraftpotenzial die leuchtende Materie hineingefallen ist.
Schwarze Löcher müssen aber erst aus der leuchtenden Materie entstanden sein. Das passt halt nicht zusammen.
Daher kann die dunkle Materie nicht aus leuchtender Materie entstanden sein. Es muss was anderes sein. Das zeigt ja auch die Entstehung der Materie an sich.


----------



## compisucher (20. Februar 2022)

@Threshold :
ich beziehe mich bei meinen Überlegungen u. A. auf diesen Artikel:








						Schwarze Löcher aus Dunkler Materie?
					

Kann auch Dunkle Materie zu einem Schwarzen Loch kollabieren? Einem neuen Modell zufolge ist dies physikalisch möglich und könnte gerade in Galaxienkernen




					www.scinexx.de
				




Hier der wissenschaftliche Aufsatz + abstract dazu auf englisch.








						On the formation and stability of fermionic dark matter haloes in a cosmological framework
					

ABSTRACT. The formation and stability of collisionless self-gravitating systems are long-standing problems, which date back to the work of D. Lynden-Bell on vio




					academic.oup.com


----------



## Threshold (20. Februar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> @Threshold :
> ich beziehe mich bei meinen Überlegungen u. A. auf diesen Artikel:


Aber da wird ja nur spekuliert.
Die Frage ist eben ob dunkle Materie klumpen kann und nach heutigen Beobachtungen kann man das ausschließen und das bedeutet, dass es keine schwarzen Löcher aus dunkle Materie gibt.
Abgesehen davon, dass schwarze Löcher ja ein Informationsparadoxon beinhalten. Letztendlich wird man nie ermitteln können, ob es schwarze Löcher aus dunkler Materie gibt, da niemand weiß, was sich hinter dem Ereignishorizonts befindet.
Ich persönlich finde es ja interessant, dass je größer ein schwarzes Loch ist, desto geringer die Dichte sein muss.
Ein stellares schwarzes Loch hat also eine deutlich höhere Dichte mit vielleicht 3 sonnenmassen als ein galaktisches schwarzes Loch mit Milliarden Sonnenmassen. 
Was richtig im Artikel ist, ist dass niemand erklären kann, wie innerhalb von einigen Millionen Jahren schwarze Löcher entstehen können, die Milliarden Sonnenmassen schwer sind, Dass es sie gibt, belegen ja Quasare.


----------



## RyzA (20. Februar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nö, ist sicher. Das zeigen ja Messungen der Gravitationswellen. Die breiten sich mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit aus. Ergo wirkt die Schwerkraft mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit.


So wie ich den Wikipedia Artikel verstanden habe kann man noch nicht ausschließen das Gravitonen eine Masse haben.


Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist doch auch unser Dilemma. Die ART erklärt die Gravitation so gut, dass da kein Platz für die Quantenphysik ist.


Aber einscheinend nicht gut genug. Sonst hättest du ja nicht weiter oben geschrieben:



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich bin davon überzeugt, dass man sie finden wird, wenn man besser versteht, wie Gravitation überhaupt funktioniert. Also eine Theorie, die über die allgemeine Relativitätstheorie hinaus geht.


----------



## compisucher (20. Februar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber da wird ja nur spekuliert.


Naja, DM ist in gewisser Weise auch nur Spekulation.
Oder eben eine "nur" Theorie um das beobachtete zu erklären.


Threshold schrieb:


> Die Frage ist eben ob dunkle Materie klumpen kann und nach heutigen Beobachtungen kann man das ausschließen und das bedeutet, dass es keine schwarzen Löcher aus dunkle Materie gibt.
> Abgesehen davon, dass schwarze Löcher ja ein Informationsparadoxon beinhalten. Letztendlich wird man nie ermitteln können, ob es schwarze Löcher aus dunkler Materie gibt, da niemand weiß, was sich hinter dem Ereignishorizonts befindet.
> Ich persönlich finde es ja interessant, dass je größer ein schwarzes Loch ist, desto geringer die Dichte sein muss.
> Ein stellares schwarzes Loch hat also eine deutlich höhere Dichte mit vielleicht 3 sonnenmassen als ein galaktisches schwarzes Loch mit Milliarden Sonnenmassen.


Ne, ich glaube eben nicht, dass es BH aus dunkler Materie gibt, sondern BH aus Quasaren deren Kernmasse gar nicht zu leuchten gebracht wurde, sondern so schnell implodiert sind, dass sie quasi weg aus der Berechnung sind.


Threshold schrieb:


> Was richtig im Artikel ist, ist dass niemand erklären kann, wie innerhalb von einigen Millionen Jahren schwarze Löcher entstehen können, die Milliarden Sonnenmassen schwer sind, Dass es sie gibt, belegen ja Quasare.


Genau, hochgerechnet beinhaltet ein Quasar die Masse von bis zu ganzen Galaxien.
Wir schauen da in die Vergangenheit.
Theoretisch-praktisch gab es somit bei uns auch Quasare - wo sind die denn bzw. deren Überreste?


----------



## Threshold (20. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> So wie ich den Wikipedia Artikel verstanden habe kann man noch nicht ausschließen das Gravitonen eine Masse haben.


"Gravitonen gibt es nicht. Man braucht sie nicht und man wird sie nicht finden."
Zitat: ART 


RyzA schrieb:


> Aber einscheinend nicht gut genug. Sonst hättest du ja nicht weiter oben geschrieben:


Die ART ist die letzte klassische Theorie. Man kann sie problemlos mit Beobachtungen bestätigen.
Die Quantenphysik hingegen kann man nur bestätigen, wenn man die Quantenphysik anwenden.
Niemand weiß, was ein Elektron genau ist, oder ein Quark (jetzt mal ernsthaft, ein Teilchen, das irgendwie 1/3 oder 2/3 elektrische Ladung besitzt? wasn Unsinn ) oder gar den Tunneleffekt oder sonst was. Und wie kann ein Proton in ein Neutron zerfallen, wenn ein Neutron mehr Masse besitzt als ein Proton. Ist doch alles Quatsch. 
Aber wir glauben daran, weil Experimente und Beobachtungen das bestätigen, allerdings nur eben deswegen, weil wir die Quantenphysik dafür benutzen um zu beobachten.
Aber da die Quantenphysik alles erklären können muss, eben auch den Anfang des Universums (und das macht sie ja sehr gut), muss sie eben auch die Gravitation erklären können. Man muss die Gravitation quantisieren um das Entstehen des Universums erklären zu können.



compisucher schrieb:


> Naja, DM ist in gewisser Weise auch nur Spekulation.
> Oder eben eine "nur" Theorie um das beobachtete zu erklären.


Die dunkle Materie ist letztendlich ein Platzhalter für etwas, das wir bis heute nicht erklären können, aber dessen Wirkung wir beobachten.
Das ist im Prinzip wie bei der Gravitation. Quantenmechanisch kann man sie nicht erklären, aber wir wissen, dass es sie gibt.


compisucher schrieb:


> Ne, ich glaube eben nicht, dass es BH aus dunkler Materie gibt, sondern BH aus Quasaren deren Kernmasse gar nicht zu leuchten gebracht wurde, sondern so schnell implodiert sind, dass sie quasi weg aus der Berechnung sind.


Es gibt Theorien, die sagen, dass die erste Sterne so massereich waren, dass sie direkt zu schwarzen Löchern kollabiert sind, ohne auch nur 1x eine Kernfusion abgelaufen ist. 
Das Problem bei schwarzen Löchern ist aber auch, wo die anderen Größen sind. wir kennen schwarze Löcher mit ein paar Sonnenmassen und dann schwarze Löcher mit Millionen oder Milliarden Sonnenmassen. Wo sind aber die, die ein paar Tausend Sonnenmassen haben? bis heute hat man keine entdeckt.


compisucher schrieb:


> Genau, hochgerechnet beinhaltet ein Quasar die Masse von bis zu ganzen Galaxien.
> Wir schauen da in die Vergangenheit.
> Theoretisch-praktisch gab es somit bei uns auch Quasare - wo sind die denn bzw. deren Überreste?


Nee, nicht die Masse der Galaxie. Die Milchstraße hat rund 200 Milliarden Sonnenmassen. So große schwarze Löcher gibt es nicht.
Klar gab es auch bei uns Quasare. Nur sind sie inzwischen erloschen, weil sie nur bei jungen Galaxien auftauchen, also bei der Geburt einer Galaxie. Guck dir M87 an. Das schwarze Loch ist 6,8 Milliarden Sonnenmassen schwer. Vor 13 Milliarden Jahren war das ein Quasar.
Und nicht jede Galaxie hatte einen Quasar. Die Milchstraße nicht. Andromeda auch nicht.
Die Frage, um die es letztendlich geht ist, wie Quasare entstanden sind. Wieso gibt es Galaxien, die im Kern ein Milliarden Sonnenmasse schweres schwarzes Loch haben? Wie konnte das innerhalb von Millionen Jahren entstehen? Selbst wenn ein schwarzes Loch pro Jahr eine Sonnenmassen schluckt (und das ist viel), braucht es eben Milliarden Jahre Zeit um Milliarden Sonnenmassen schwer zu werden.
Fragen über Fragen. 
Hätte ich da eine Antwort drauf, würde ich mir den Nobelpreis abholen.


----------



## RyzA (20. Februar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber da die Quantenphysik alles erklären können muss, eben auch den Anfang des Universums (und das macht sie ja sehr gut), muss sie eben auch die Gravitation erklären können. Man muss die Gravitation quantisieren um das Entstehen des Universums erklären zu können.


Ja aber dafür ist doch wieder ein Graviton von Nöten oder nicht?


----------



## Threshold (20. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja aber dafür ist doch wieder ein Graviton von Nöten oder nicht?


Das ist es eben. Die Quantenphysik braucht ein Austauschteilchen für die Kraftübermittlung.
Die ART braucht das nicht. Die ART erklärt auch nur die Gravitation. Alles andere kann sie nicht erklären. Quantenphysikalische Ereignisse kann sie nicht erklären.
Da wir aber nach einer Theorie suchen, die alles erklären kann, klammern wir uns an die Quantenphysik, denn die kann deutlich mehr erklären als die ART. Daher muss die Quantenphysik die Gravitation erklären können.
Koste es,  was es wolle.


----------



## chill_eule (20. Februar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und wie kann ein Proton in ein Neutron zerfallen


Anders herum!

Freie Neutronen zerfallen nach ca. 15 Minuten.
(Ergebniss: Unter Anderem ein Proton)

Protonen sind stabil, soweit man weiß.


----------



## Threshold (20. Februar 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Anders herum!
> 
> Freie Neutronen zerfallen nach ca. 15 Minuten.
> (Ergebniss: Unter Anderem ein Proton)
> ...


Öhm -- Wenn in der Sonne 4 Protonen verschmelzen und daraus ein Helium Kern entsteht, müssen zwei Protonen zu zwei Neutronen zerfallen, bzw. ein Up Quark im Proton muss sich in ein Down Quark verwandeln.
Blöd ist dabei, dass ein Down Quark mehr Masse besitzt als ein Up Quark.
Die Masse muss also irgendwo herkommen, ebenso muss die elektrische Ladung verschwinden, da es den Ladungserhaltungssatz gibt. 2/3 positiv verwandelt sich in 1/3 negativ.
Das geht nur, wenn das Proton ein W Boson aussendet, das die Ladung wegträgt, Dabei verliert es aber an Masse. Das Neutron besitzt aber mehr Masse als das Proton.
Ergo gibt es nur eine Erklärung. Die Protonen müssen irgendwie mehr Masse besitzen als das Ergebnis nach der Fusion. Das zeigt meiner Meinung  nach, dass in der Bindung der Quarks mehr Energie (also mehr Masse steckt E=mc²) steckt als sie Masse besitzen.
Verrückte Welt und sowas kann die ART z.B. nicht erklären. Das kann nur die Quantenphysik und dafür hat man sich die vierte Grundkraft hinzugedacht, denn irgendwie musste man diese Umwandlungsprozesse ja erklären.
Neue Grundkraft ausgedacht = Problem gelöst.


----------



## RyzA (20. Februar 2022)

Mal wieder weg von der Kernphysik hin zu der Astronomie:

Ich finde es faszinierend, dass wenn wir weiter entfernte Sterne beobachten, dann quasi in die Vergangenheit gucken.
Das Licht was wir jetzt sehen ist sozusagen "altes Licht" weil es so lange unterwegs war.
Wenn ein Stern 5000 Lichtjahre entfernt ist sehen wir seinen Zustand wie vor 5000 Jahren.
Und ist ein Stern sehr weit entfernt... nehmen wir mal an 5 Milliarden Lichtjahre.... dann könnte er heutzutage schon Tod sein. Irgendwann wird der Nachthimmel immer dunkler. Aber dann gibt es uns wahrscheinlich sowieso nicht mehr.


----------



## Threshold (20. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das Licht was wir jetzt sehen ist sozusagen "altes Licht" weil es so lange unterwegs war.


Irgendwie hoffe ich ja, dass Beteigeuze schon explodiert ist und wir in den nächsten Jahren das mitbekommen werden.


----------



## RyzA (20. Februar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Irgendwie hoffe ich ja, dass Beteigeuze schon explodiert ist und wir in den nächsten Jahren das mitbekommen werden.


Solange wir keine Gammastrahlung abbekommen.


----------



## compisucher (21. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Mal wieder weg von der Kernphysik hin zu der Astronomie:
> 
> Ich finde es faszinierend, dass wenn wir weiter entfernte Sterne beobachten, dann quasi in die Vergangenheit gucken.
> Das Licht was wir jetzt sehen ist sozusagen "altes Licht" weil es so lange unterwegs war.
> ...


Ist in der Tat witzig.
Und jetzt sind wir wieder automatisch bei den Standardkerzen zur Bestimmung von Entfernungen.
Dazu werden näher liegende bestimmte Sterne genommen, die zur Gruppe der Veränderliche gehören. Sie schwanken periodisch in ihrer Leuchtkraft.
Jetzt kann man sicherlich annehmen, dass so ein bestimmter Veränderlicher in sagen wir mal 1000 LJ Entfernung in eben diesen 1000 Jahren sich nur wenig verändert.
Misst man aber mit dieser Referenz einen anderen Veränderlichen z. B. im Andromeda Nebel mit 2 Mio. LJ Entfernung, sieht die Sache schon wieder etwas anders aus. Und nimmt man dann einen Referenzveränderlichen in einer Galaxis in 500 Mio. LJ Entfernung ins Korn - na ja, ich brauche dir nicht erzählen, dass in 500 Mio. Jahren doch das eine oder andere passieren kann.
Kurzum, die Datenlage bzgl. Entfernungen im Universum berücksichtigt nicht, dass je weiter ein Objekt entfernt ist, die Datenlage immer unsicherer wird.
Da die Entfernung maßgeblichen Einfluss auf die Massenbestimmungen hat, halte ich alle Massenbestimmungen jenseits von 1 Mrd. LJ maximal als Annäherungswert.

Edit:
Hier was lesenswertes dazu:








						Entfernungsbestimmungen im Universum – Teil 2: über unsere Milchstraße hinaus
					

Wie misst man die riesigen Entfernungen zu anderen Galaxien und ihren Sternen?




					www.weltderphysik.de
				




Hier der zus. Hinweis, dass die determinierte Festlegung der Expansionsgeschwindigkeit des Universums ebenso seinen Teil dazu beiträgt.
5% Abweichung von diesem Wert nach oben oder unten und die ganze Theorie bricht wie ein Kartenhaus zusammen.


----------



## RyzA (21. Februar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> 5% Abweichung von diesem Wert nach oben oder unten und die ganze Theorie bricht wie ein Kartenhaus zusammen.


Wenn die Naturgesetze irgendwo im Universum anderes wären, dann könnte man auch keine Aussage darüber machen. Aber mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit sind sie überall gleich.
Gäbe es Paralelluniversen könnte es da Abweichungen geben. Theoretisch.


----------



## Threshold (21. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Gäbe es Paralelluniversen könnte es da Abweichungen geben. Theoretisch.


Eigentlich nicht.
Stell dir mal vor, die elektromagnetische Wechselwirkung wäre nur ein wenig stärker. -schon gäbe es keine Elemente mehr jenseits des Heliums, da sie alle radioaktiv wären und zerfallen.
Wäre die Schwerkraft nur ein wenig stärker, würden die Sterne den Wasserstoff schneller verschmelzen und es gäbe keine Sterne, die lange genug existieren könnten, damit auf deren Planeten Leben entstehen könnte.
Ich stell mir den Urknall exakt so vor.
Innerhalb der Unschärferelation entwickelt sich etwas. Aber die Naturgesetze sind nicht stabil genug, bzw. weichen zu weit ab und schon kann sich kein Universum bilden und es fällt wieder zusammen, ehe was entstand. Und das passiert Milliarden mal und das eine Mal passt dann alles. Ein Universum entsteht.
Wenn es also Paralleluniversen geben sollte -- was ich nicht glaube -- müssen die exakt die gleichen Naturgesetze haben, denn sonst wären sie nicht stabil bzw. in ihnen gäbe es nichts.


----------



## Dudelll (22. Februar 2022)

Finde nicht das man das als "Beweis" ansehen kann das andere Universen den gleichen Regeln folgen müssten.

Das unser Universum nicht funktionieren würde wenn wir einzelne Konstanten oder Kräfte verändern kann man natürlich nachrechnen, aber ein Universum das komplett anders funktioniert könnte man sich trotzdem vorstellen. 

Einfach hier und da ein paar Dimensionen mehr, ein paar zusätzliche Grundkräfte dort und man könnte die uns bekannten Grundlagen abändern ohne das direkt nichts mehr geht. 

Ist dann natürlich gleichzeitig extrem verschieden zu dem uns bekannten Universum aber wenn man schon über parallele Universen spekuliert darf man denk ich auch kreativ werden ^^


----------



## RyzA (22. Februar 2022)

Wenn es unendlich viele Paralelluniversen geben würde, dann würden mehrere dabei herauskommen, die mit unseren identisch sind.


----------



## AzRa-eL (22. Februar 2022)

Ich dachte gerade kurz, dass ich im Marvel/DC Thread bin 

Fehlte nur Asuramarus Auflistung der stärksten Naturgesetze im Multiversum^^


----------



## compisucher (22. Februar 2022)

Na ja, das mit den Paralleluniversen ist so ne Sache.
Rein energietechnisch wissen wir von unserem großen Knall und dass tonnenweise Energie und Materie fehlt, um das zu erklären, was wir sehen.
Sprich, wir tun uns ja schon schwer zu verstehen, warum das (beobachtbare) Universum so aussieht, wie es aussieht.
Und damit das mit unseren Formeln klappt, wird DM und DE postuliert.
Ob nun der BigBang ein singuläres Ereignis im Nix war, oder eingebettet in eine größere übergeordnete Raumstruktur und ob darin dann noch weitere Universen existieren oder der BigBang ein Großereignis war, mit dem mehrere (oder unendliche Paralleluniversen)  entstanden sind = alles Spekulatius

Ich GLAUBE aber nicht, dass es mehrere , nur in Nuancen abweichende Universen oder gar eine Parallelerde mit Menschen gibt.
Es wäre in extrem großer Zufall, wenn exakt die gleiche Plattentektonik auf einem sonst sehr ähnlichen Planeten abgehen würde und sich tatsächlich auch Sauropoden entwickeln würden und diese dann ausgerechnet von einem Asteroiden ausgelöscht werden, damit sich die Primaten fröhlich vermehren können und irgendwann daraus was menschenähnliches entwickeln würde.


----------



## RyzA (22. Februar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ich GLAUBE aber nicht, dass es mehrere , nur in Nuancen abweichende Universen oder gar eine Parallelerde mit Menschen gibt.
> Es wäre in extrem großer Zufall, wenn exakt die gleiche Plattentektonik auf einem sonst sehr ähnlichen Planeten abgehen würde und sich tatsächlich auch Sauropoden entwickeln würden und diese dann ausgerechnet von einem Asteroiden ausgelöscht werden, damit sich die Primaten fröhlich vermehren können und irgendwann daraus was menschenähnliches entwickeln würde.


Wenn man von einer "Unendlichkeit" ausgeht, gibt es genug Zeit, so das sich solche Zufälle häufen können.


----------



## Threshold (22. Februar 2022)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Einfach hier und da ein paar Dimensionen mehr, ein paar zusätzliche Grundkräfte dort und man könnte die uns bekannten Grundlagen abändern ohne das direkt nichts mehr geht.


Dann erkläre mir doch mal, wie das Kraftgesetz oder das Energiegesetz in einem Universum mit mehr als 3 Raumdimensionen funktionieren soll.


----------



## RyzA (22. Februar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dann erkläre mir doch mal, wie das Kraftgesetz oder das Energiegesetz in einem Universum mit mehr als 3 Raumdimensionen funktionieren soll.


Das kann dir bestimmt ein String-Theoretiker gut erklären.


----------



## Dudelll (22. Februar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dann erkläre mir doch mal, wie das Kraftgesetz oder das Energiegesetz in einem Universum mit mehr als 3 Raumdimensionen funktionieren soll.


Unsere Gesetze brauchen in einem vollkommen anderen Universum nicht gelten. 

Finde nur die Behauptung das andere Universen unter vollkommen anderen Bedingungen nicht ebenfalls existieren könnten etwas eng gefasst.

Wieviel man jetzt an bestimmten Dingen ändern müsste um zum Beispiel ein Universum zu modellieren in dem zb die Lichtgeschwindigkeit 5*c ist mMn. für die Überlegung ja erstmal egal. 

Der Parameterraum an dem man zumindest theoretisch rumpfuschen kann ist einfach so groß das ich nicht glaube das es absolut keine Möglichkeit gäbe es zu schaffen trotzdem stabile Bedingungen zu erhalten.

Wenn man jetzt als Prämisse nimmt das zeitglich bestimmte Grundgesetze die für uns gelten bestehen bleiben sollen dann hatte ich dir ja Recht gegeben das es dann sehr wenig Spielraum gibt.


----------



## Threshold (22. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das kann dir bestimmt ein String-Theoretiker gut erklären.


Es hat schon seinen Grund, wieso das alles mit 1/r² super hinhaut, 
Den Kram haben wir uns ja nicht ausgedacht. Das funktioniert nur, weil es 3 Raumdimensionen gibt. Mit 2 Raumdimensionen geht es nicht und mit 4 Raumdimensionen funktionieret es auch nicht.
Und die String Fans reden ja von 11 Dimensionen, nur sind die weiteren Raumdimensionen alle aufgerollt, also nicht nutzbar.


Dudelll schrieb:


> Unsere Gesetze brauchen in einem vollkommen anderen Universum nicht gelten.


Wir reden doch aber von Universen, in denen es Leben gibt, Daher kannst du da nicht einfach an den Naturgesetzen herumfummeln, denn wie soll das Leben denn aussehen, wenn die Schwerkraft z.B. so groß ist wie die Elektromagnetische Wechselwirkung.


----------



## RyzA (22. Februar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Mit 2 Raumdimensionen geht es nicht und mit 4 Raumdimensionen funktionieret es auch nicht.


Die Relativitätstheorie funktioniert doch mit 4 Dimensionen, oder nicht? Da wird die Zeit eine Raumachse wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe. Als Raumzeit.

Aber vorstellen kann sich niemand mehr als 3 Dimensionen.


----------



## Threshold (22. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die Relativitätstheorie funktioniert doch mit 4 Dimensionen, oder nicht? Da wird die Zeit eine Raumachse wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe. Als Raumzeit.
> 
> Aber vorstellen kann sich niemand mehr als 3 Dimensionen.


Die vierte Dimension ist die Zeit. Weil -raum und Zeit nicht voneinander zu trennen sind.
Aber stell dir eben 4 Raumdimensionen vor -- die Zeit ist dann eben die fünfte Dimension, usw.
Wie soll das Kraftgesetzt bei 4 Dimensionen funktionieren?
Das wäre dann 1/r³. Ausrechnen kann man das natürlich aber schön ist das nicht.


----------



## Dudelll (22. Februar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wir reden doch aber von Universen, in denen es Leben gibt, Daher kannst du da nicht einfach an den Naturgesetzen herumfummeln, denn wie soll das Leben denn aussehen, wenn die Schwerkraft z.B. so groß ist wie die Elektromagnetische Wechselwirkung.


Die Definition von Leben ist ja aber auch wieder eine Annahme die du aus unserer eigenen Erfahrung ableitest, also etwas das in einem beliebigen anderen Universum exakt so sein soll wie in unserem. Also im Grunde eine Randbedingung.

Ist natürlich alles weit hergeholt, aber rein mathematisch, und nichts weiteres ist jede Überlegung über andere Universen mangels Möglichkeit zur Beobachtung, kann ich mir nun mal zusammen basteln was auch immer ich will ohne mich um irgendwelche Naturgesetze scheren zu müssen.

Man könnte auch genau so gut ein Universum modellieren das sich nicht ausdehnt und Leben wäre exakt so möglich wie wir es kennen, das Universum trotzdem ein grundlegend anderes.


----------



## RyzA (22. Februar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das wäre dann 1/r³. Ausrechnen kann man das natürlich aber schön ist das nicht.


Ich verstehe sowieso nicht ganz wie Mathematiker mit vielen Dimensionen rechnen.
Irgendwie mit Vektoren aber das ist mir zu hoch.


----------



## compisucher (22. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich verstehe sowieso nicht ganz wie Mathematiker mit vielen Dimensionen rechnen.
> Irgendwie mit Vektoren aber das ist mir zu hoch.


"Nur" 3 Dimensionen +Zeit mal hier einfach erklärt.








						Rätselhafte vierte Dimension - MINT Zirkel
					

Die Zeit ist auch nicht mehr das, was sie einmal war. Die Relativitätstheorie hat die Vorstellung von Vergangenheit, Gegenwart und Zukunft revolutioniert – und macht Physikern und Philosophen immer noch Probleme. Die Zeit, die ist ein sonderbar Ding“, schrieb Hugo von Hofmannsthal im Libretto...




					mint-zirkel.de


----------



## Threshold (22. Februar 2022)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Die Definition von Leben ist ja aber auch wieder eine Annahme die du aus unserer eigenen Erfahrung ableitest, also etwas das in einem beliebigen anderen Universum exakt so sein soll wie in unserem. Also im Grunde eine Randbedingung.


Leben, mit dem wir reden können.
Denk an diverse Stargate Atlantis Folgen. 


RyzA schrieb:


> Ich verstehe sowieso nicht ganz wie Mathematiker mit vielen Dimensionen rechnen.
> Irgendwie mit Vektoren aber das ist mir zu hoch.


Ich könnte es dir mal vorrechnen aber ich bin zu teuer.


----------



## RyzA (22. Februar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich könnte es dir mal vorrechnen aber ich bin zu teuer.


Du kannst mit Tensoren und den ganzen Kram rechnen? Da habe ich meine Zweifel.

Ich hatte mir das mal auf Wikipedia angeguckt... das ist eindeutig zu hoch für mich.
Einfache Algebra verstehe ich ja noch aus der Schule . Aber das ist mir zu krass!


----------



## Threshold (22. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Du kannst mit Tensoren und den ganzen Kram rechnen? Da habe ich meine Zweifel.


Was glaubst du, wieso Einstein 10 Jahre für die ART brauchte.
Ich hatte ihm das mit den Feldgleichungen der ART erklärt, aber er hats nicht begriffen. Einfach zu blöd, der Mann.


----------



## Dudelll (22. Februar 2022)

Rechnen mit Tensoren ist nicht schwer, nur ggf. lästig.

Das Problem ist tatsächlich eher irgendwas physikalisch sinnvolles zu rechnen und noch schlimmer das ganze zu verstehen xD

Ansonsten gibt's Tensoren aber im Grunde überall wo irgendwas nicht isotrop ist, zum Beispiel bei mechanischen Eigenschaften von Festkörpern, ist deutlich einfacher nachzuvollziehen an solchen Beispielen weil's nicht so abstrakt ist^^


----------



## compisucher (22. Februar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was glaubst du, wieso Einstein 10 Jahre für die ART brauchte.
> Ich hatte ihm das mit den Feldgleichungen der ART erklärt, aber er hats nicht begriffen. Einfach zu blöd, der Mann.


Dein Nachname ist Maric und Du bist eine Frau?


----------



## Threshold (22. Februar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Dein Nachname ist Maric und Du bist eine Frau?


Ich bin ein Zeitreisender und meine Identität ist verschlüsselt.


----------



## compisucher (22. Februar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich bin ein Zeitreisender und meine Identität ist verschlüsselt.


Aha, hängengeblieben mit der Zeitmaschine oder kannst du wieder weg?


----------



## Threshold (22. Februar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Aha, hängengeblieben mit der Zeitmaschine oder kannst du wieder weg?


Der DeLorean springt nicht mehr an.


----------



## compisucher (23. Februar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der DeLorean springt nicht mehr an.


Jaaaa, die Elektrik bei Ami-Autos... kenn ich...


----------



## Adi1 (26. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Solange wir keine Gammastrahlung abbekommen.



Keine Sorge,
die Rotationsachse des Sterns liegt nicht in Erdrichtung,
ein direkter https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gammablitz wird uns daher verschonen. 

Visuell wird die kommende Supernova für die sehenden Erdler spektakulär aussehen ...


----------



## Threshold (10. März 2022)

Wie immer spannend, aber leider nichts Neues.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CgHp-iBGiWs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Adi1 (12. März 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie immer spannend, aber leider nichts Neues.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, das ist schon interessant. 

Eventuell werden wir niemals alles erklären können,
weil uns einfach nicht genug Zeit bleibt.
Vermutlich sind in den unendlichen Weiten des Universums
schon andere Zivilisationen daran gescheitert.


----------



## Threshold (12. März 2022)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Eventuell werden wir niemals alles erklären können,
> weil uns einfach nicht genug Zeit bleibt.
> Vermutlich sind in den unendlichen Weiten des Universums
> schon andere Zivilisationen daran gescheitert.


Die Flacherdler kennen alle Antworten.


----------



## Adi1 (12. März 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Flacherdler kennen alle Antworten.


Meinst du? 

Dann werde ich mal in die Szene eintauchen  

Für alle astronomisch interessierte User,
momentan ist in den Morgenstunden die Venus sehr gut im Osten beobachbar.


----------



## Threshold (16. März 2022)

Zwei sehr informative Videos.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AM3YDzYH7qE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KfezIUE5urI:3

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (17. März 2022)

Ich bin fest davon überzeugt das es irgendwo im Universum noch Leben gibt. Und auch höher entwickeltes Leben.
Auch in unserer Galaxie. Das Problem sind nur die großen Entfernungen.
Aber vielleicht wäre es für uns besser, wenn uns keine ausserirdische Zivilisation findet, welche interstellar reisen kann. Die müssen ja nicht friedlich sein. Oder sie sehen uns als primitiv an.


----------



## compisucher (17. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich bin fest davon überzeugt das es irgendwo im Universum noch Leben gibt. Und auch höher entwickeltes Leben.


Mutmaße ich auch.


RyzA schrieb:


> Auch in unserer Galaxie. Das Problem sind nur die großen Entfernungen.


Nicht zwingend.


RyzA schrieb:


> Aber vielleicht wäre es für uns besser, wenn uns keine ausserirdische Zivilisation findet, welche interstellar reisen kann. Die müssen ja nicht friedlich sein. Oder sie sehen uns als primitiv an.


Ich sehe da große Abhängigkeiten darin, wie die generelle Beschaffenheit der galaktischen Umgebung  in Bezug auf bewohnbare Welten ist.
Gibt es eine große Anzahl an potentiell bewohnbarer Welten für die ETs, wäre es eine extrem hohe Ressourcenverschwendung über gigantische Distanzen, andere Spezies (also z. B. uns) zu unterwerfen oder zu vernichten.
Wäre die ET Zivilisation so weit fortgeschritten, dass das Thema Ressourcen gar keines ist, macht es noch weniger Sinn.
Der größtmögliche Konflikt ergäbe sich aus:
Die ET Welt ist nicht mehr bewohnbar und die Galaxis/Universum ist generell extrem lebensfeindlich.


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Gibt es eine große Anzahl an potentiell bewohnbarer Welten für die ETs, wäre es eine extrem hohe Ressourcenverschwendung über gigantische Distanzen, andere Spezies (also z. B. uns) zu unterwerfen oder zu vernichten.


Es kann auch sein, dass wir die erste hoch entwickelte Spezies in der Galaxie sind. Auf anderen Planeten  hatte es bisher immer nur zu Einzellern gereicht. 
Und wir wissen, dass der Weg zu Mehrzellern weit ist und zu komplexen Leben sowieso.
Erst mal müsste erforscht werden, ob der Weg zu Leben ein normaler Vorgang oder ob es echt Zufall ist.


----------



## compisucher (17. März 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Es kann auch sein, dass wir die erste hoch entwickelte Spezies in der Galaxie sind. Auf anderen Planeten  hatte es bisher immer nur zu Einzellern gereicht.
> Und wir wissen, dass der Weg zu Mehrzellern weit ist und zu komplexen Leben sowieso.
> Erst mal müsste erforscht werden, ob der Weg zu Leben ein normaler Vorgang oder ob es echt Zufall ist.


Ist natürlich in alle Richtungen eine höchst spekulative Geschichte.
Die intermediäre Population I, zu der auch unsere Sonne gehört, ist ja nur ein kleiner Anteil aller Sterne innerhalb einer Galaxis.
Rein rechnerisch ergäben sich davon 2 Generationen.
Unsere Milchstraße ist grob 13 Mrd. Jahre alt, hat sich also grob ca. 2 Mrd. Jahre nach Bigbäng konsolidiert.
In den ersten 1-2 Mrd. Jahren gab es nicht ausreichend schwere Elemente in der Galaxis, die zu einer Bildung von Gesteinsplaneten oder gar kohlenstoffbasiertem Leben  gereicht hätten.
Vor unserer Sonne (5 Mrd. Jahre alt) gab es eine Vorgängerpop. I, die wir jetzt manchmal als "rote Riesen" oder planetare Nebel wahrnehmen können. sprich ausbrennende Sterne mit ausreichend schweren Elementen, die langsam ihrem ende entgegensehen.
Somit ergäbe sich rein rechnerisch ein Potential von ca. 10 Mrd. Jahren in der Galaxis, um Leben auf einem geeigneten Planeten entstehen zu lassen.
Unsere Erde hat komplexeres Leben (also über die Bakterie hinaus) vor ca. 550 Mio. Jahren entwickelt.
4,5 Mr. Jahre gab es nix, oder ab ca. 3,8 Mrd. Jahren einfachste Lebensformen.
Legt man das auf die Vorgängerpop. I um und geht davon aus, dass dies eine durchschnittliche Entwicklung sei, wäre das frühestmögliche, komplexere Leben in der Galaxis vor etwa 6 Mrd. Jahren aufgetaucht.
Was dann aber noch lange nicht heisst, dass daraus eine technisch orientierte, intelligente Lebensform, ähnlich wir wir entsteht.
Immerhin gäbe es die theoretische Möglichkeit, dass nach obiger Gröbstrechnung eine Zivilisation seit ca. 5 Mrd. Jahren existieren könnte.

Allerdings wissen wir auch, dass unsere Milchstraße in den ersten 5-7 Mrd. Jahren durchaus stürmischere Zeiten durchlebe und mutmaßlich auch mal die eine oder andere Zwerggalaxie inhaliert wurde.
"Damals" gab es auch eine deutlich höhere Dichte an Supernovae Ereignissen, die in der Regel im Umkreis von einigen dutzend JL alles entkeimte.

Der rechnerische Aspekt von oben muss mit gerade geschriebenen überlappt werden.
Ich habe keine exakte Info, ab wann denn nun die Milchstraße "ruhiger" wurde, nehme aber an, dass diese Prozesse analog zu der Häufigkeit und Alter der beobachteten Supernovaresten steht.

So muss man schon sagen, dass eine Zivilisation wie die unsrige eigentlich max. 1-3 Mr. Jahre Vorsprung haben könnte, viel mehr nicht.

Unter diesem Blickwinkel ergibt sich beim "Fermi-Paradoxon" nicht zwangsweise ein Paradoxon.
Mutmaßlich existiert schlichtweg keine Zivilisation schon so lange in der Galaxis, als dass sie es geschafft hätte, alle potentiell bewohnbare Planeten (also auch uns) zu kontaktieren.


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Die intermediäre Population I, zu der auch unsere Sonne gehört, ist ja nur ein kleiner Anteil aller Sterne innerhalb einer Galaxis.
> Rein rechnerisch ergäben sich davon 2 Generationen.


Was  brauchst du für Leben? Du brauchst erst mal genug -Elemente, die sich in Planeten konzentrieren können.
Wir haben inzwischen eine Menge Planeten um andere Sterne gefunden, aber eine kopie unseres Sonnensystems haben wir bisher noch nicht entdecken können.


compisucher schrieb:


> Unsere Milchstraße ist grob 13 Mrd. Jahre alt, hat sich also grob ca. 2 Mrd. Jahre nach Bigbäng konsolidiert.
> In den ersten 1-2 Mrd. Jahren gab es nicht ausreichend schwere Elemente in der Galaxis, die zu einer Bildung von Gesteinsplaneten oder gar kohlenstoffbasiertem Leben  gereicht hätten.


Meiner Meinung nach dauert der Vorgang viel länger. Wo waren denn die Supernovae zuerst? Natürlich dort, wo es massereiche Sterne gab, Aber dort könnte sich niemals ein stabiles System entwickeln, das Leben tragen kann, wenn alle 1000 Jahre in der Umgebung ein Stern explodiert.
Das Leben in der Galaxie kann sich meines Erachtens nur in Randgebieten entwickeln. dort, wo nicht so viel los ist. Da muss man aber erst mal das Material hinbekommen, das man zum Leben braucht.


compisucher schrieb:


> Vor unserer Sonne (5 Mrd. Jahre alt) gab es eine Vorgängerpop. I, die wir jetzt manchmal als "rote Riesen" oder planetare Nebel wahrnehmen können. sprich ausbrennende Sterne mit ausreichend schweren Elementen, die langsam ihrem ende entgegensehen.
> Somit ergäbe sich rein rechnerisch ein Potential von ca. 10 Mrd. Jahren in der Galaxis, um Leben auf einem geeigneten Planeten entstehen zu lassen.


Das Dilemma ist, dass Sterne, die sich zum roten Riesen entwickeln, schon viel früher alles Leben, was vorhanden war, zerstört haben.
Das ist bei unserer Sonne nicht anders. Noch lange bevor sie zum roten Riesen wird, hat sie das Leben auf der Erde ausgelöscht.
Und wenn man unsere Entwicklung als Standard nimmt, dauert es 4,5 Milliarden Jahren bis auf einem Planeten Leben entsteht, das so hoch entwickelt ist, dass es Fragen stellen kann. Die Dinosaurier mögen ebenfalls hoch entwickelt sein, aber sie haben sich nie Fragen gestellt.


compisucher schrieb:


> Unsere Erde hat komplexeres Leben (also über die Bakterie hinaus) vor ca. 550 Mio. Jahren entwickelt.
> 4,5 Mr. Jahre gab es nix, oder ab ca. 3,8 Mrd. Jahren einfachste Lebensformen.
> Legt man das auf die Vorgängerpop. I um und geht davon aus, dass dies eine durchschnittliche Entwicklung sei, wäre das frühestmögliche, komplexere Leben in der Galaxis vor etwa 6 Mrd. Jahren aufgetaucht.
> Was dann aber noch lange nicht heisst, dass daraus eine technisch orientierte, intelligente Lebensform, ähnlich wir wir entsteht.
> Immerhin gäbe es die theoretische Möglichkeit, dass nach obiger Gröbstrechnung eine Zivilisation seit ca. 5 Mrd. Jahren existieren könnte.


Was du brauchst um komplexes Leben zu entwickeln ist vor allem Stabilität. Es nützt nichts, wenn alles mit dem Stern passt, wenn alle 10 Millionen Jahre eine Masse am System vorbei zieht, die alles durcheinander bringt.
Oder du hast einen Stern, der alle 5 Millionen Jahre einen so fetten Ausbruch hat, dass er die Atmosphäre des Planeten wegbläst.


compisucher schrieb:


> So muss man schon sagen, dass eine Zivilisation wie die unsrige eigentlich max. 1-3 Mr. Jahre Vorsprung haben könnte, viel mehr nicht.


Es ist eben wirklich Spekulation, ob wir die erste hoch entwickelte Zivilisation in der Milchstraße sind. Es gibt Forscher, die diese Meinung vertreten, weil es eben noch keine anderen Zivilisationen aufgetreten sind.


compisucher schrieb:


> Unter diesem Blickwinkel ergibt sich beim "Fermi-Paradoxon" nicht zwangsweise ein Paradoxon.
> Mutmaßlich existiert schlichtweg keine Zivilisation schon so lange in der Galaxis, als dass sie es geschafft hätte, alle potentiell bewohnbare Planeten (also auch uns) zu kontaktieren.


Es kann aber auch sein, dass eine entwickelte Zivilisation das gleiche Problem haben wie wir auch. Die Selbstauslöschung. 
Dass sie mit veränderten Bedingungen zurecht kommen müssen, wie wir auch -- militärische Bedrohung, klimatische Bedrohung, astronomische Bedrohung.
Es gibt ja heute schon genug Stimmen, die sagen, dass Weltraum Forschung nur Geld kostet und nichts bringt und man sich um sich selbst kümmern sollte.


----------



## RyzA (17. März 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Erst mal müsste erforscht werden, ob der Weg zu Leben ein normaler Vorgang oder ob es echt Zufall ist.


Es ist eine Häufung von Zufällen. Und normal.  
Bei den großen Zeiträumen und der Häufigkeiten von Sternen und Planeten, muß ja was dabei herauskommen.


----------



## compisucher (17. März 2022)

Obiges alles richtig, ich betrachte quasi das maximal Mögliche.
Dass es dabei noch viele Einflussfaktoren gibt, ist selbstverständlich.
Das Exemple der Supernova kann man sich noch vorstellen, das aber alleine der Gravitationseinfluss von Planeten innerhalb eines Systems im ungünstigen Fall schon dazu führen kann, das da nix wächst, ist nicht immer offensichtlich.
Unsere Venus ist in anderem Bezug ja schon ein Klassiker.
Ganz scharf und gerade noch  innerhalb der habitablen Zone, aber irrsinnig langsam retrorotierend und ein CO2 Hexenkessel mit 400 bar Druck. Dumm gelaufen...


Threshold schrieb:


> Und wenn man unsere Entwicklung als Standard nimmt, dauert es 4,5 Milliarden Jahren bis auf einem Planeten Leben entsteht, das so hoch entwickelt ist, dass es Fragen stellen kann. Die Dinosaurier mögen ebenfalls hoch entwickelt sein, aber sie haben sich nie Fragen gestellt.


Ich bezog es zunächst auf Deine Antwort "komplexes" Leben.
Komplex im Sinne Dinos oder anderes Getier kann ich mir schon öfters vorstellen (eine nicht belegbare Behauptung).
 Der evolutionäre Sprung in Richtung, "Hey, was sind das da für helle Punkte am Himmel?" dürfte nochmal in Potenzen gewaltiger sein. 
Soweit ich das abschätzen kann, war die evolutionäre Nische in geografischer Hinsicht sehr klein auf unserer Erde. Ein Tal mehr oder weniger, etwas mehr Predatoren, etwas weniger Nahrung, Temps. 10° höher oder niedriger und wir würden heute noch auf den Bäumen sitzen und Bananen verputzen.


Threshold schrieb:


> Was du brauchst um komplexes Leben zu entwickeln ist vor allem Stabilität. Es nützt nichts, wenn alles mit dem Stern passt, wenn alle 10 Millionen Jahre eine Masse am System vorbei zieht, die alles durcheinander bringt.
> Oder du hast einen Stern, der alle 5 Millionen Jahre einen so fetten Ausbruch hat, dass er die Atmosphäre des Planeten wegbläst.


Klar, darum scheiden ja auch mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit alle roten Zwerge aus, die brennen zwar eine Ewigkeit, aber praktisch alle Beobachteten haben unerquickliche Ausbrüche.
Darum schränkte ich das ja von vorneherein auf die Pop. I ein = max. 20% aller Sterne innerhalb der Galaxis.


Threshold schrieb:


> Es ist eben wirklich Spekulation, ob wir die erste hoch entwickelte Zivilisation in der Milchstraße sind. Es gibt Forscher, die diese Meinung vertreten, weil es eben noch keine anderen Zivilisationen aufgetreten sind.


Eben, Fermi und Co.


Threshold schrieb:


> Es kann aber auch sein, dass eine entwickelte Zivilisation das gleiche Problem haben wie wir auch.


Mit Sicherheit


Threshold schrieb:


> Die Selbstauslöschung.
> Dass sie mit veränderten Bedingungen zurecht kommen müssen, wie wir auch -- militärische Bedrohung, klimatische Bedrohung, astronomische Bedrohung.


Na ja, z. B. statistisch kommt bei uns alle 75 Mio. Jahre ein "Killerasteroid" vorbei.
Im Prinzip purer Zufall, dass der Morgenstern zu Christi Geburt nur mutmaßlich der alte Halley war, hätte auch ins Auge gehen können, ohne dass die Menschheit jemals eine Ahnung gehabt hätte, das unser Planet ein kleines Staubkorn im nix ist.


Threshold schrieb:


> Es gibt ja heute schon genug Stimmen, die sagen, dass Weltraum Forschung nur Geld kostet und nichts bringt und man sich um sich selbst kümmern sollte.


Tja, es soll sogar Leute geben, die im 21. Jahrhundert auf unserem Staubkorn noch territoriale Kriege ausfechten.
Mit dem verbrannten und verschossenen Geld könnte man locker eine Marssiedlung finanzieren.
Ad Astra!


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Das Exemple der Supernova kann man sich noch vorstellen, das aber alleine der Gravitationseinfluss von Planeten innerhalb eines Systems im ungünstigen Fall schon dazu führen kann, das da nix wächst, ist nicht immer offensichtlich.


Denk an die Wanderung  von Jupiter und Saturn. Jupiter ist ins Innere des Sonnensystems gewandert und hat dort sämtliche Kleinstplaneten weggeblasen. Der Saturn hat ihn wieder herausgezogen, ansonsten würde Jupiter heute in 10 Tagen um die Sonne kreisen und alle anderen Planeten wären weg. Das ist schon ein erstaunlicher Vorgang und wird von Computermodellen bestätigt. Wären Jupiter und Saturn nicht in dieser bekannten Masse aufgetreten, wäre das so nicht möglich gewesen. Vermutlich der Grund, wieso es überhaupt so viele kleine Planeten im Sonnensystem gibt und das zeigt, wie einzigartig unser Sonnensystem ist. Bisher hat man noch kein vergleichbares gefunden.
Das gleiche gilt ja für die Erde. Ohne den verhältnismäßig großen Mond hätte die Erde keine so stabile Drehachse und würde sich eher wie der Mars verhalten und keiner weiß, wie sich das Leben auf der Erde ohne den Mond entwickelt hätte.
Ein Ereignis, wo die erde von ihrem Schwesterplaneten getroffen wurde, aber nicht zerstört wurde, sondern sich der Mond bildete.
Das nenne ich echten Zufall und erstaunlich, dass alles so gepasst hatte.


compisucher schrieb:


> Unsere Venus ist in anderem Bezug ja schon ein Klassiker.
> Ganz scharf und gerade noch  innerhalb der habitablen Zone, aber irrsinnig langsam retrorotierend und ein CO2 Hexenkessel mit 400 bar Druck. Dumm gelaufen...


Die Venus ist für mich ein Sonderfall. Ich frage mich ja bis heute, ob die Venus genauso Wasser von außen bekommen hatte wie die Erde. Wo ist das Wasser aber geblieben? Früher hatte die Sonne nur 75% der Strahlungsleistung  von heute. Wenn also die Venus genauso Wasser bekommen hatte, hätte sich auf der Venus ebenso Leben entwickeln müssen wie auf der Erde. Sofern Leben eben ein normaler Vorgang ist, wenn die Rahmenbedingungen stimmen.
Irgendwann hat sich das Blatt aber gewendet und die Venus wurde immer heißer und heißer. Heute gibt es in 60km Höhe Bedingungen, wo es 1 Bar Luftdruck und 30 Grad herrscht. Hat sich das Leben dorthin zurück gezogen oder ist das Leben ausgestorben?


compisucher schrieb:


> Ich bezog es zunächst auf Deine Antwort "komplexes" Leben.
> Komplex im Sinne Dinos oder anderes Getier kann ich mir schon öfters vorstellen (eine nicht belegbare Behauptung).
> Der evolutionäre Sprung in Richtung, "Hey, was sind das da für helle Punkte am Himmel?" dürfte nochmal in Potenzen gewaltiger sein.
> Soweit ich das abschätzen kann, war die evolutionäre Nische in geografischer Hinsicht sehr klein auf unserer Erde. Ein Tal mehr oder weniger, etwas mehr Predatoren, etwas weniger Nahrung, Temps. 10° höher oder niedriger und wir würden heute noch auf den Bäumen sitzen und Bananen verputzen.


Man könnte die Frage stellen, was passiert wäre, wenn die großen Dinosaurier nicht ausgestorben wären?
Säugetiere gab es auch schon vor 100 Millionen Jahren aber hätten sie sich so weit entwickeln können, wenn andere Nahrungskonkurrenten nicht ausgestorben wären?
Und man darf die Kontinentalverschiebung nicht außer Acht lassen. Wäre Indien nicht gegen Asien geprallt und hätte das Himalaya nicht gegeben, wäre es in Afrika nicht zur Trockenheit gekommen und eine gewisse Primatenart wäre nie von den Bäumen geklettert und hätte sich nie aufgerichtet und wäre durch die Steppe marschiert. 
Es gibt unfassbar viele Faktoren, wieso sich eine Art bildet, sich entwickelt und weiter macht.
Die Frage ist ja, wieso ausgerechnet eine Primatenart sich so weit entwickelt hat, dass sie Fragen stellt. Und das in nur wenigen Millionen Jahren.
Wieso haben sich nicht die Saurier  so weit entwickelt, dass da jemand Fragen stellen konnte?


----------



## RyzA (17. März 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Man könnte die Frage stellen, was passiert wäre, wenn die großen Dinosaurier nicht ausgestorben wären?
> Säugetiere gab es auch schon vor 100 Millionen Jahren aber hätten sie sich so weit entwickeln können, wenn andere Nahrungskonkurrenten nicht ausgestorben wären?


Dann gäbe es wohl nur Kleinsäuger wie Mäuse und Ratten. Weil die ersten traten damals schon auf bevor die Dinos ausgestorben sind.


Threshold schrieb:


> Und man darf die Kontinentalverschiebung nicht außer Acht lassen. Wäre Indien nicht gegen Asien geprallt und hätte das Himalaya nicht gegeben, wäre es in Afrika nicht zur Trockenheit gekommen und eine gewisse Primatenart wäre nie von den Bäumen geklettert und hätte sich nie aufgerichtet und wäre durch die Steppe marschiert.


Nach neuesten Erkenntnisse kamen die erste Frühmenschen aus Europa. Genauer gesagt Bayern. 

Der erste aufrecht gehende Vormensch kam nicht aus Afrika – sondern aus Bayern


Threshold schrieb:


> Es gibt unfassbar viele Faktoren, wieso sich eine Art bildet, sich entwickelt und weiter macht.
> Die Frage ist ja, wieso ausgerechnet eine Primatenart sich so weit entwickelt hat, dass sie Fragen stellt. Und das in nur wenigen Millionen Jahren.
> Wieso haben sich nicht die Saurier  so weit entwickelt, dass da jemand Fragen stellen konnte?


Beim Menschen kamen mehrere wichtige Sachen zusammen. Vor allem die Ausbildung Hände sind dabei sehr wichtig.
Und der Selektionsdruck die Bäume zu verlassen und anfangen zu jagen.
Werkzeuge und Waffen herzustellen. Die Entdeckung des Feuers.
Ausbildung des Sprachorgans usw.


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dann gäbe es wohl nur Kleinsäuger wie Mäuse und Ratten. Weil die ersten traten damals schon auf bevor die Dinos ausgestorben sind.


Unterschätze die Plattentektonik nicht. Die großen Saurier wären so oder so ausgestorben. Als die Antarktis am Südpol festklebte und die Erde abkühlte, war es vorbei mit den großen Sauriern. Die Vögel entstanden (wieder einmal hat die Natur das Fliegen neu erfunden) und viele Arten starben in den nächsten Millionen Jahren aus, als die Temperatur immer weiter sank.
Als es kälter wurde, haben die Säugetiere Oberhand bekommen.
Das kann sich auch wieder ändern, wenn es wärmer wird und die Erde irgendwann wieder eisfrei ist. Das sollte in rund 100 Millionen Jahren passieren, wenn die Antarktis in Richtung Äquator wandert.


RyzA schrieb:


> Beim Menschen kamen mehrere wichtige Sachen zusammen. Vor allem die Ausbildung Hände sind dabei sehr wichtig.
> Und der Selektionsdruck die Bäume zu verlassen und anfangen zu jagen.
> Werkzeuge und Waffen herzustellen. Die Entdeckung des Feuers.
> Ausbildung des Sprachorgans usw.


Den opponierbaren Daumen haben auch andere Primaten. 
Interessant ist ja aus meiner Sicht, ab wann sich die Vorfahren des Menschen das Feuer zur Nutze machten und die Nahrung erhitzten und so besser verdaubar machten.


----------



## RyzA (17. März 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Den opponierbaren Daumen haben auch andere Primaten.


Die benutzen mit ihren Händen ja auch schon einfache Werkzeuge.


Threshold schrieb:


> Interessant ist ja aus meiner Sicht, ab wann sich die Vorfahren des Menschen das Feuer zur Nutze machten und die Nahrung erhitzten und so besser verdaubar machten.


Man schätzt das die ersten Feuer von 1,5 - 2 Millionen Jahren gemacht wurden.
Aber die richtige Beherrschung des Feuers kam erst viel später.

Eine kleine Geschichte des Feuers


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber die richtige Beherrschung des Feuers kam erst viel später.


Na ja, wenn ich mir ein paar Grillopfer anschaue, ist das Feuer  auch heute nicht immer beherrschbar.


----------



## compisucher (18. März 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Unterschätze die Plattentektonik nicht. Die großen Saurier wären so oder so ausgestorben. Als die Antarktis am Südpol festklebte und die Erde abkühlte, war es vorbei mit den großen Sauriern. Die Vögel entstanden (wieder einmal hat die Natur das Fliegen neu


...äh, kleine Korrektur, die Saurier haben sich angepasst und ein kleiner Teil hat sich in Richtung Vögel evolutioniert.
Richtig ausgestorben sind die nicht, die zwitschern jetzt...


Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso haben sich nicht die Saurier  so weit entwickelt, dass da jemand Fragen stellen konnte?


Da gibts was spannendes, was ich kürzlich gelesen habe.
Rezension vom Buch:








						Jonathan B. Losos: "Glücksfall Mensch" - Dinosaurier, Menschen und die Evolution
					

Mal angenommen, vor 66 Millionen hätte der Asteroid die Erde verfehlt und die Dinosaurier wären nicht ausgestorben: Gäbe es dann heute Menschen? Mit dieser Frage greift Havard-Professor Jonathan Losos eine leidenschaftliche Debatte der Wissenschaft auf - und kommt zu einem spannenden Ergebnis.




					www.deutschlandfunk.de
				




Abschließender Satz:
_ Die Evolution wäre weitergelaufen, wenn die Dinosaurier ungestört weiter gefressen hätten – und wahrscheinlich gäbe es uns nicht, aber vielleicht ein zweibeiniges, vogelähnliches Wesen, das Werkzeuge benutzt._


----------



## RyzA (18. März 2022)

Spiegel des James-Webb-Weltraumteleskops erfolgreich ausgerichtet

Krass. Schon das Testbild alleine lässt viel erhoffen.


----------



## Adi1 (19. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Spiegel des James-Webb-Weltraumteleskops erfolgreich ausgerichtet
> 
> Krass. Schon das Testbild alleine lässt viel erhoffen.


Ja, das ist schon toll .


Ich bin schon gespannt darauf,
was es für Bilder liefern wird,
wenn es richtig rund läuft. 

Dagegen wird Hubble,
ein Furz sein ...


----------



## RyzA (25. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mgXv3aE5eQc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Adi1 (26. März 2022)

Ja, 
das ist schon interessant. 

Der Urknall war sicherlich der Ursprung unseres jetzt existierendes Universums.
Es muss aber ein Zustand "davor" geben,
irgendwoher muss das Zeug ja kommen.

Aus nichts wird nichts.


----------



## Threshold (26. März 2022)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Es muss aber ein Zustand "davor" geben,


Das ist wie mit schwarzen Löchern. Die bekannte Physik wird das niemals erklären können, da wir dort keine Beobachtungen oder Messungen machen können.


----------



## RyzA (26. März 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist wie mit schwarzen Löchern. Die bekannte Physik wird das niemals erklären können, da wir dort keine Beobachtungen oder Messungen machen können.


Dann guck dir mal das Video an was ich verlinkt habe. 
Scheinbar kann man doch innerhalb von schwarzen Löchern noch was berechnen, solange man noch nicht in einer Singularität angekommen ist. Weil sonst würde die Theorie nicht funktionieren die im Video beschrieben wird.
Aber überprüfen kann man sie (noch) nicht. Das stimmt.


----------



## Threshold (26. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dann guck dir mal das Video an was ich verlinkt habe.
> Scheinbar kann man doch innerhalb von schwarzen Löchern noch was berechnen, solange man noch nicht in einer Singularität angekommen ist.


Und das ist eben Quatsch. Ich rede eben von der Singularität. Man weiß nicht, was sich hinter dem Ereignishorizont befindet. Alles was davor ist, kann man natürlich berechnen.
Trotzdem weiß ich immer noch nicht, was das mit dem Urknall zu tun haben soll. 
Der Urknall ist etwas völlig anderes als eine Singularität.


RyzA schrieb:


> Weil sonst würde die Theorie nicht funktionieren die im Video beschrieben wird.
> Aber überprüfen kann man sie (noch) nicht. Das stimmt.


Man wird sie nie überprüfen können, genauso wird man nie feststellen können, wieso ein punktförmiges Objekt eine elektrische Ladung besitzt.


----------



## RyzA (26. März 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Trotzdem weiß ich immer noch nicht, was das mit dem Urknall zu tun haben soll.


Dann guck dir doch das Video mal an. Hast du scheinbar immer noch nicht getan.
Der eine Physiker geht davon aus, dass Materie welche in ein schwarzes Loch fällt, eben nicht in einer Singularität endet, sondern kurz davor abgestoßen wird. Weil sie einen Spin hat.
Die anderen Physiker im Video widersprechen dem nicht.


----------



## Threshold (27. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Der eine Physiker geht davon aus, dass Materie welche in ein schwarzes Loch fällt, eben nicht in einer Singularität endet, sondern kurz davor abgestoßen wird. Weil sie einen Spin hat.


Glaubt der auch an den Weihnachtsmann? 
Alleine schon "er geht davon aus".
Der soll nicht spekulieren, denn das kann jeder, sondern empirische Belege für seine Behauptung bringen.
Es gibt ja schon genug, die glauben, dass es Hawking Strahlung gibt. Fakt ist aber, dass man keine nachgewiesen hat. Ergo Spekulation.


----------



## RyzA (27. März 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der soll nicht spekulieren, denn das kann jeder, sondern empirische Belege für seine Behauptung bringen.
> Es gibt ja schon genug, die glauben, dass es Hawking Strahlung gibt. Fakt ist aber, dass man keine nachgewiesen hat. Ergo Spekulation.


Das sind  keine Spekulationen sondern Berechnungen. Man kann sie nur (noch) nicht überprüfen.

Ich finde die Theorie interessant... ist mal etwas anderes.


----------



## Threshold (27. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das sind  keine Spekulationen sondern Berechnungen. Man kann sie nur (noch) nicht überprüfen.


Denk an die Stringtheorie. Mathematisch lässt sich die Gravitation in einer n-dimensionalen Raumzeit quantisieren.
Alles super.
Nur obs auch wirklich so ist, wird man niemals wissen.


RyzA schrieb:


> ich finde die Theorie interessant... ist mal etwas anderes.


Ich hab gar nichts gegen Theorien, nur wie erklärt diese Theorie aus dem Video die Hintergrundstrahlung, die Entstehung der Elemente und die Entstehung von Galaxien?


----------



## RyzA (27. März 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hab gar nichts gegen Theorien, nur wie erklärt diese Theorie aus dem Video die Hintergrundstrahlung, die Entstehung der Elemente und die Entstehung von Galaxien?


Keine Ahnung. 

Das wird im Video nicht gesagt. Aber muß sie ja auch irgendwie... sonst wäre die Kritik daran sehr groß.


----------



## Threshold (27. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung.


Eine Theorie muss ja das erklären können, was da ist. Wenn die das nicht kann, muss man nicht mal weiter machen.
Denk an die flache Erde. 
Da gibt es eine Theorie, die aber z.B. nicht erklären kann, wieso man Energie aufwenden muss, um eine Waschmaschine in den dritten Stock zu schleppen.
Ergo kann man die Theorie wegwerfen, egal wie gut sie was anderes erklären kann.


----------



## RyzA (27. März 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Eine Theorie muss ja das erklären können, was da ist. Wenn die das nicht kann, muss man nicht mal weiter machen.


Auch das lesen was ich danach geschrieben habe. 

Seriöse Kollegen halten seine Theorie scheinbar nicht für abwegig.
Einsteins Theorie konnte auch nicht gleich überprüft werden... oder in allen Punkten.
Gravitationswellen wurden erst 100 Jahre später nachgewiesen.


----------



## Threshold (27. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Auch das lesen was ich danach geschrieben habe.
> 
> Seriöse Kollegen halten seine Theorie scheinbar nicht für abwegig.
> Einsteins Theorie konnte auch nicht gleich überprüft werden... oder in allen Punkten.
> Gravitationswellen erst 100 Jahre später.


Ja, aber die Theorie hatte ja nicht nur das vorhergesagt. Es wurden auch weiße Zwerge und Neutronensterne vorhergesagt und man hat sie entdeckt, nicht erst nach 100 Jahren.
Wie aber will man jetzt das messen, was gesagt wird?
Man müsste eine Sonde zu einem schwarzen Loch schicken. Aber wo ist das nächste und wie lange dauert die Reise dahin?


----------



## RyzA (27. März 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Man müsste eine Sonde zu einem schwarzen Loch schicken. Aber wo ist das nächste und wie lange dauert die Reise dahin?


Müßte man googeln. Das muß glaube ich auch eine bestimmte Mindestmasse haben. Aber welcher genau kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## chill_eule (27. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das sind keine Spekulationen sondern Berechnungen.


Berechnen kann man viel 









						Radosophie
					

“De Jager hatte vier Parameter eines holländischen Damenfahrrades vermessen (Pedalweg, Durchmesser des Vorderrads, der Lampe und der Klingel) und gezeigt dass sich aus diesen wenigen Parametern, mit einfachen mathematischen Operationen etliche physikalische Konstanten und astronomische Werte...




					scienceblogs.de
				











						Cornelis de Jager – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## RyzA (27. März 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Berechnen kann man viel


Na und? Ist im Fall der genannten Theorie aber trotzdem was anderes.
Es geht ja nicht darum, irgendwelche anderen Variablen einfach anders einzusetzen und x beliebige Ergebnisse herauszubekommen.


----------



## Threshold (27. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Na und? Ist im Fall der genannten Theorie aber trotzdem was anderes.


Ist aber eben  wie bei der String Theorie, Mathematisch toll, daher halten alle dran fest. Aber nicht überprüfbar und daher wertlos.


----------



## RyzA (27. März 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ist aber eben  wie bei der String Theorie, Mathematisch toll, daher halten alle dran fest. Aber nicht überprüfbar und daher wertlos.


Vielleicht ist sie ja irgendwann mal überprüfbar.

Wer weiß...


----------



## Threshold (27. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist sie ja irgendwann mal überprüfbar.
> 
> Wer weiß...


Hmm -- wie willst du eine Raumzeitschwingungen messen, die nicht größer als die Planck Länge ist?
Keine Frage, es ist erstaunlich, dass  man Gravitationswellen messen kann (wobei da ja eigentlich nichts gemessen wird, sondern mur Statistik betrieben wird) aber die Planck Länge ist noch mal 20 Größenordnungen kleiner.


----------



## RyzA (27. März 2022)

Ich weiß nicht. Finde aber neue Ideen in der Astrophysik immer wieder spannend.


----------



## retrogamer0815 (27. März 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Keine Frage, es ist erstaunlich, dass  man Gravitationswellen messen kann (wobei da ja eigentlich nichts gemessen wird, sondern mur Statistik betrieben wird)


Also ich glaubte zu wissen dass da Laufzeiten von  Laserstrahlen  gemessen werden ...fragenddenkopfkratz Emoji
Was hat das mit Statistik zu tun ?     fragenddenkopfkratz Emoji


----------



## Threshold (27. März 2022)

retrogamer0815 schrieb:


> Also ich glaubte zu wissen dass da Laufzeiten von  Laserstrahlen  gemessen werden ...fragenddenkopfkratz Emoji
> Was hat das mit Statistik zu tun ?     fragenddenkopfkratz Emoji


Da gibt es Videos zu.
Natürlich misst man, aber ein Auto, das genau dann über die Anlage fährt, wenn man Gravitationswellen messen will, erzeugt deutlich mehr Ausschlag.
Daher nimmt man alles auf und macht daraus eine Statistik und versucht so zu ermitteln, was denn jetzt Gravitationswellen sind und was nur Störungen sind.
Daher dauert das auch immer so lange, bis etwas veröffentlicht wird. Die Statistik muss erst ausgewertet werden.
Das ist beim LHC am Cern nicht anders, wenn man neue Teilchen entdecken will.


----------



## retrogamer0815 (27. März 2022)

Dann sollte da kein Auto drüberfahren 

Achja , klar da wird gegukt ob irgenwo eine Supernova auftrat und  gelichzeitig auch Gavitationswellen gemessen werden konnten oder so.....

Ok , wenn da Statistik verwedet wird um Messfehler auszubügeln kann ichs verstehen .. irgendwie - glaub ich

Ach ja , wer misst , misst mist


----------



## Threshold (28. März 2022)

retrogamer0815 schrieb:


> Ok , wenn da Statistik verwedet wird um Messfehler auszubügeln kann ichs verstehen .. irgendwie - glaub ich


Du musst mal bei Urknall, Weltall und das Leben gucken. Die hatten mal ein Video gemacht, wie man sowas macht.


----------



## RyzA (29. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NnXvGha6NMw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Jacob ist ein pfiffiges Kerlchen und erklärt das immer ganz gut. Nur doof ist das er mitten im Video Werbung macht.

*Edit:





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=_uQpWC-z0T0:58

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*


----------



## compisucher (1. April 2022)

Kein passender Fred da, mache es mal in die Wissenschaft rein und sage nur:
Oha, kommt da ein Problem auf uns zu?








						Charité-Forscher: „Mindestens 70 Prozent Untererfassung bei den Impfnebenwirkungen“
					

Wie häufig sind Nebenwirkungen nach einer Corona-Impfung? Harald Matthes leitet an der Berliner Charité eine Studie, die das herausfinden soll. Im FOCUS-Online-Interview erklärt er, warum er von einer deutlichen Untererfassung beim Paul-Ehrlich-Institut ausgeht.




					www.focus.de


----------



## Adi1 (2. April 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hmm -- wie willst du eine Raumzeitschwingungen messen, die nicht größer als die Planck Länge ist?
> Keine Frage, es ist erstaunlich, dass  man Gravitationswellen messen kann (wobei da ja eigentlich nichts gemessen wird, sondern mur Statistik betrieben wird) aber die Planck Länge ist noch mal 20 Größenordnungen kleiner.


Muss man das jetzt so genau wissen?

Momentan sollten wir uns mal darauf konzentrieren,
unseren Planeten nicht zu vernichten. 

Das Artensterben, Klimawandel usw.
die Welt wird nicht einfacher ...


----------



## RyzA (2. April 2022)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Das Artensterben, Klimawandel usw.
> die Welt wird nicht einfacher ...


Pandemien, Kriege... es wird gefühlt immer schlimmer.


----------



## Adi1 (2. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Pandemien, Kriege... es wird gefühlt immer schlimmer.


Nö,
nicht nur gefühlt,
das ist real


----------



## Mahoy (2. April 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Kein passender Fred da, mache es mal in die Wissenschaft rein und sage nur:
> Oha, kommt da ein Problem auf uns zu?


Das Hauptproblem bei solchen "Frag den Empfänger"-Studien sehe ich darin, dass die eingehenden Meldungen mindestens ebenso so sehr durch die gesellschaftliche Wahrnehmung wie durch den Impfstoff selbst bestimmt werden und man die Erkennung bis zu einem gewissen Punkt Laien überlässt.

Schwurbler mögen eine kleine, laute Minderheit sein, aber die Unsicherheit, die sie verbreiten, erreicht auch die Gesamtbevölkerung, die zum überwiegenden Teil kein Problem mit Impfungen hat, jedoch trotzdem automatisch genauer in sich hinein horcht - und dann dazu tendiert, übersensibel zu reagieren und jede noch so kleine (und ggf. eingebildete) Unbefindlichkeit nach Erhalt einer Impfung auf eben diese zurückzuführen, auch wenn sie - ich übertreibe mal ein wenig - jeden Morgen steife Muskeln und jenen Abend Kopfhautjucken haben.

Kombiniere das mit einer Möglichkeit, diese unkompliziert online zu melden, und schon bekommt man eine Masse an Rückmeldungen, deren diagnostischer Wert mit Vorsicht zu genießen ist. Besonders kritisch sehe ich, dass zwar ein Weiterbestehen von Symptomen erfasst wird, jedoch keine oder doch zumindest nur eine sehr rudimentäre Patientenhistorie, mit der sich einordnen ließe, was überhaupt ursächlich auf die Impfung zurückzuführen ist.

Und wenn wir schon von Historie reden: Da Fehlen eines vergleichbaren Massenerfassungssystems bei früheren Impfungen macht es praktisch unmöglich, die heutigen Impfungen vergleichend einzuordnen. Man kann schlicht und ergreifend nicht feststellen, ob diese nicht womöglich ebenso viele "untererfasste" Nebenwirkungen aufwiesen, obwohl sie retrospektiv bereits als medizinischer Erfolg und ungefährlich bewertet sind und allen wissenschaftlich-medizinischen Einvernehmens dadurch niemand zum Reptiloiden geworden ist.

Daher halte ich es grundsätzlich für sinnvoller, wenn der Verdacht einer relevanten (Ausrufezeichen. Dass beispielsweise ein Piks in den Arm grundsätzlich Schwellungen etc. hervorrufen kann, ist schwerlich hilfreich bei der Einordnung von Impfstoffen ...)  Impfnebenwirkung von einen Mediziner erfasst und eingeordnet wird, bevor er in einer Datenbank landet.

Trotzdem finde ich solche summarischen Verfahren nicht sinnlos, weil sie ja tatsächlich wertvoll sind, in der Breite unentdeckte Langzeitfolgen aufzuspüren. Aber die bloße _Anzahl_ der eingehenden Meldungen als Bewertungsgrundlage und zum Anlass für Beunruhigung zu nehmen, das wäre hochgradig unseriös.


----------



## Threshold (2. April 2022)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Das Artensterben, Klimawandel usw.
> die Welt wird nicht einfacher ...


Bei uns im Supermarkt ist das Klopapier schon wieder alle.


----------



## chill_eule (2. April 2022)

Wir haben die Hütte voll, komm vorbei wenn es dringend ist


----------



## RyzA (3. April 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Trotzdem finde ich solche summarischen Verfahren nicht sinnlos, weil sie ja tatsächlich wertvoll sind, in der Breite unentdeckte Langzeitfolgen aufzuspüren. Aber die bloße _Anzahl_ der eingehenden Meldungen als Bewertungsgrundlage und zum Anlass für Beunruhigung zu nehmen, das wäre hochgradig unseriös.


In Deutschland wurden bisher scheinbar zu wenig Daten gesammelt.
Deswegen nimmt man andere Länder als Vergleich.


----------



## compisucher (5. April 2022)

Visueller Beweis, dass Gasriesen doch in weit entfernter Umlaufbahn entstehen können.








						Kollaps-Geburt eines Gasriesen
					

Vielsagender Lichtpunkt: Astronomische Beobachtungen belegen erstmals, dass massereiche Gasplaneten auch in großer Entfernung von ihrem Stern entstehen




					www.scinexx.de
				




Bedeutet im Umkehrschluss, das die Entstehung unseres Planetensystems hinterfragt werden muss und die Entstehung von Jupiter und Saturn in relativer Sonnennähe und deren postulierte Wanderung hinterfragt werden muss.


----------



## Threshold (5. April 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Visueller Beweis, dass Gasriesen doch in weit entfernter Umlaufbahn entstehen können.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich würde eher sagen, dass hier etwas Ungewöhnlich ist.
Ist bei unserem Sonnensystem ja nicht anders. Wenn ein großer Planet erst mal zum Stern wandert, bläst er alles weg, was da ist. Dazu gibt es etliche Beispiele.
Das ist bei uns aber eben nicht passiert. Jupiter muss zur sonne gewandert sein, denn sonst gäbe es Planeten wie den Merkur oder Mars nicht, aber Saturn hat ihn wieder herausgezogen.
Ergo ist unser Sonnensystem schon etwas Besonderes im Vergleich zu den bisher entdeckten Planetensystemen, aber es wird immer wieder Überraschungen geben.
Aber wegen einer Beobachtung alles in Frage stellen?


----------



## compisucher (5. April 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist bei uns aber eben nicht passiert. Jupiter muss zur sonne gewandert sein, denn sonst gäbe es Planeten wie den Merkur oder Mars nicht, aber Saturn hat ihn wieder herausgezogen.


Es ist eine Theorie im Verbund der häufig beobachteten Supererden in anderen Systemen.
"Muss" muss gar nix


Threshold schrieb:


> Ergo ist unser Sonnensystem schon etwas Besonderes im Vergleich zu den bisher entdeckten Planetensystemen, aber es wird immer wieder Überraschungen geben.


Na ja, "besonders" ist relativ.
Wenn ich mir Trappist-1 mit 7 erdähnlichen Planeten anschaue, weiss ich nicht, welches System ungewöhnlicher ist, unseres oder jenes.








						Trappist-1 – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				



Die Stichprobendichte ist schlichtweg zu gering, um allgemeine Aussagen treffen zu können.
Wir haben grob 4-5000 Planeten entdeckt, bei 300 Mrd. Sonnen und ca. 600 Mr. Planeten und 50 Mrd. erdähnliche Planeten in unserer Galaxis in der Hochrechnung der NASA...^^

HIER wurde schlichtweg der beobachtete Beweis erbracht, dass Gasriesen weit außerhalb entstehen können.
Der Artikel spricht ja auch klar von Indiz, mit Verlaub, das bisher Erste und Einzige...

Wenn wir jetzt in Zukunft meinethalben 6 von 10 ähnliche Beobachtungen machen, liegt es sehr nahe, dass dies eher der gängigen Entstehung entspricht, im umgekehrten Fall eben auch nicht.


----------



## Threshold (5. April 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Es ist eine Theorie im Verbund der häufig beobachteten Supererden in anderen Systemen.
> "Muss" muss gar nix


Nö, Computermodelle belegen das. Nimmt man nur ein wenig andere Anfangsbedingungen, wandert Jupiter zur Sonne und kickt dabei alles weg, was da ist, inklusive Erde.
Unser Sonnensystem ist schon besonders.
Und  natürlich gibt es viele andere Besonderheiten in anderen Planetensystemen.


----------



## compisucher (5. April 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nö, Computermodelle belegen das. Nimmt man nur ein wenig andere Anfangsbedingungen, wandert Jupiter zur Sonne und kickt dabei alles weg, was da ist, inklusive Erde.
> Unser Sonnensystem ist schon besonders.
> Und  natürlich gibt es viele andere Besonderheiten in anderen Planetensystemen.


Aber werter @Threshold , es ist eine Simulation, die zum bisher beobachteten in unserem System passt.
Unter der zwingenden Annahme, dass sich Klein-Planetensimale bis zur Erdumlaufbahn angesammelt haben.
Der Jupiter-Effekt versucht im Wesentlichen zu erklären, warum weiter draußen kein Gesteinsplanetenmaterial ist.








						Jupiter und Saturn wanderten durchs Sonnensystem
					

Migration der Gasplaneten beeinflusste Entstehung des Asteroidengürtels und der terrestrischen Planeten




					www.weltderphysik.de
				











						Astronomie - Das Wandern ist der Planeten Lust
					

Fast täglich entdecken Astronomen neue Exoplaneten. Das sind Himmelskörper, die andere Sterne umkreisen als die Sonne. Und mit jedem neuen exosolaren Planetensystem lernen die Forscher wieder etwas über unser Sonnensystem. Es scheint doch nicht eines von vielen zu sein. Und das liegt an zwei...




					www.deutschlandfunk.de
				




Die Annahme per se ist erst mal schlüssig, aber so lange wir kaum die Möglichkeit haben, winzige Brocken wie die Erde vor ähnlichen Sonnen wie die unsrige zu entdecken (wenn sie nicht gerade solitär unterwegs sind) und Gasriesen quasi alles optisch übertünchen, wissen wir nicht, ob das "Standard" oder nicht ist.

Wir haben mit dieser Beobachtung die Stichprobe 1/Indiz, dass prinzipiell nichts dagegen spricht, dass große Gasriesen ganz weit draussen entstehen. 
Und dass wir auf Grund dieser einen Stichprobe noch mal unsere bisherigen Annahmen prüfen sollten
DAS sind die einzige Aussagen von dem Artikel.
Die Berechnungen fanden übrigens 2002 bis 2008 statt.
Die gesamte damals dafür zu Verfügung stehenden Rechenleistung findet sich mittlerweile "in jedem handelsüblichen Gaming-PC wieder" (übertrieben, ich weiss)
Nachsimulieren mit deutlich leitungsfähigeren Systemen könnte also nicht schaden.

Die bekannten Planetenmechaniken deuten auf zwei Szenarios hin:
Ist er ähnlich weit wie jetzt Jupiter, wandern diese nach innen: Erklärung für die häufig beobachteten Gasriesen in "Merkurumlaufbahn".
Sind sie weiter draussen (also Saturn oder Uranus) scheinen sie sich überwiegend nach draussen zu bewegen.
Was uns wirklich einzigartig macht ist, dass wir zwei relativ große Gasplaneten unmittelbar nebeneinander haben.

Die bisher beobachtete Mehrzahl sind größere Gasriesen weiter draussen und eher Supererden  in ca. 30% der Fälle.
Dann haben wir Trappist-1 ähnliche System ohne Gasriesen und vielen kleineren Gesteinsplaneten = 20%
Der Rest sind dann die erwähnten Gasriesen in Sonnennähe = 40%.
Der Rest ist bislang eher undefiniert.
Bisher beobachtet und entdecket:
5000 (?) Planeten in3000 (?) Systemen von 300 Mrd. Systemen in der Galaxis...

Wir können weder von unserem System, noch von dem weiter oben verlinkten (Indiz) noch von einem der bisher beobachteten Systemen in irgend einer Form von Regel oder Ausnahme sprechen, weil wir das schlichtweg nicht wissen.

Kurzum, mich stört alleinig in deiner Reply dass Wörtchen "belegt", das ist schlichtweg falsch.


----------



## Threshold (5. April 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Kurzum, mich stört alleinig in deiner Reply dass Wörtchen "belegt", das ist schlichtweg falsch.


Ja, belegt. Die Computermodelle sind ja gut und wenn man nur geringfügig etwas an den Anfangsbedingungen ändert, haben wir ein anderes Sonnensystem als das, was wir sehen.
Natürlich wissen wir nicht, wie das Sonnensystem wirklich entstanden ist, da das nur einmal vorgekommen ist und niemand dabei war, aber wir sehen an anderen Sternen, wie Planetenentstehung funktioniert.
Es gibt ja immer noch die Theorie von Planet 9. Bisher gibt es keine Erklärung für die Entstehung von Planet 9 und ob er weit draußen entstanden ist oder dahin gewandert ist.
Und denk daran wie Planeten entdeckt werden. Wir werden vermutlich viele Sonnensysteme gar nicht entdecken können, da die Planetenbahnen nicht so sind, dass wir sie sehen können.
Das gleiche gilt ja auch für Pulsare, Wir entdecken nur  die, die ihren Puls genau in Richtung Erde aussenden. Geht er vorbei, sehen wir ihn nicht.
Wir sehen also eine Menge nicht.


----------



## RyzA (5. April 2022)

Noch viel spannender finde ich die Frage wieviele erdähnliche Planeten es gibt. Und welche davon auch in der habitablen Zone liegen. Bei der sehr großen Anzahl von Sternen (nur in unserer Galaxie) müssen ja ein paar Treffer dabei sein. Ich bin fest davon überzeugt, dass wir nicht die einzigen intelligenten Lebewesen im Universum sind.


----------



## chill_eule (5. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> dass wir nicht die einzigen intelligenten Lebewesen im Universum sind.


fixed that for you


----------



## RyzA (5. April 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> fixed that for you


Ja der Mensch hat leider auch  (selbst) zerstörerische Eigenschaften.

Vielleicht gibt es ja ausserirdischen Spezies die sowas schon lange überwunden haben.


----------



## chill_eule (5. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Vielleicht gibt es ja ausserirdischen Spezies die sowas schon lange überwunden haben.


Oder eben nicht, dann werden wir sie auch niemals kennenlernen ^^


----------



## RyzA (5. April 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Oder eben nicht, dann werden wir sie auch niemals kennenlernen ^^


Ja. Dann haben sie sich vielleicht schon selber ausgerottet.

Oder sie würden uns nach der Kontaktaufnahme vernichten wollen. Wie in "Independence Day".


----------



## Threshold (5. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Vielleicht gibt es ja ausserirdischen Spezies die sowas schon lange überwunden haben.


Vielleicht entdecken wir ja FCKW in der Atmosphäre eines anderen Planeten.
Dann wissen wir, dass die Außerirdischen Klimaanlagen betreiben und genauso blöd sind wie wir. 
Nichtsdestotrotz müssen wir davon los kommen, dass wir klimaschädliche Produktionen auch noch subventionieren.


----------



## RyzA (5. April 2022)

Ich bin schon sehr gespannt welche neuen Erkenntnisse wir mit dem James Webb Teleskop gewinnen.


----------



## compisucher (6. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich bin schon sehr gespannt welche neuen Erkenntnisse wir mit dem James Webb Teleskop gewinnen.


Na ja, die Auflösung ist die gleiche:








						James Webb Space Telescope vs. Hubble: Wie werden sich ihre Bilder vergleichen? - Tech News
					

Das James Webb-Weltraumteleskop der NASA steht derzeit kurz vor dem Start und wird das leistungsstärkste Teleskop im Weltraum. Aber wie werden sich seine




					www.technologie.news
				



Die Informationstiefe im IR ist eben höher und ermöglicht es zusammen mit 





__





						CHEOPS (Weltraumteleskop) – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				



und








						Transiting Exoplanet Survey Satellite – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




eine genauere Analyse auch von Atmosphären (so hofft man).


----------



## RyzA (6. April 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Na ja, die Auflösung ist die gleiche:


Komisch. Ich hatte vor einigen Wochen mal gelesen das die Auflösung 100 fach größer sein soll.
Aber vielleicht hatten sich die Journalisten damit falsch ausgedrückt?


----------



## compisucher (6. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Komisch. Ich hatte vor einigen Wochen mal gelesen das die Auflösung 100 fach größer sein soll.
> Aber vielleicht hatten sich die Journalisten damit falsch ausgedrückt?


Vielleicht meinte er damit die Bandbreite der Wellenlängen, das ist gut ein Faktor 100 dazwischen.
Es steht ja auch weiter unten, dass Webb in de Lage sein wird 120 bis 100 mal schwächere Objekte zu dedektieren.


Ich kenne das so halbwegs aus der Literatur meiner Amateurastronomie.
Problem ist die irrsinnige Entfernung.
Hubble: Ein entdeckter Planet ist maximal ein singulärer Lichtpunkt
Die haben ja schon die Teleskope in Chile und USA zusammengeschalten,
Also theoretisch ein Teleskop mit 8000 km "Spiegel": Immer noch ein singulärer Lichtpunkt, wenn überhaupt durch die Atmosphäre erkennbar.
Dann irgendwann mal gelesen, wollte man einen erdähnlichen Planeten wie auf dem palebluedot Foto in 20 LJ Entfernung sehen wollen,



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 müsste man Teleskope zusammenschalten, die sich in ca. Jupiterumlaufbahn befänden^^


----------



## RyzA (7. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_JYdS7ImVWA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## compisucher (7. April 2022)

Bisher älteste Galaxie entdeckt:








						Ältestes Objekt des Kosmos erspäht
					

Neuer Rekordhalter: Astronomen haben das fernste je beobachtete astronomische Objekt aufgespürt – eine Galaxie in rund 13,5 Milliarden Lichtjahren




					www.scinexx.de


----------



## compisucher (8. April 2022)

Ist jetzt  ein bisserl blöd:








						W-Boson widerspricht dem Standardmodell
					

Mysteriöse Diskrepanz: Physiker haben die Masse des W-Bosons so genau wie nie zuvor bestimmt – und klare Abweichungen vom Standardmodell der Physik




					www.scinexx.de


----------



## Threshold (8. April 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ist jetzt  ein bisserl blöd:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Statistik. Das ist ein großes Problem.
Das mit der Statistik hatten wir mal beim Neutrino, das schneller als das Licht sein sollte.
Ich sehe das sehr entspannt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## compisucher (8. April 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Statistik. Das ist ein großes Problem.
> Das mit der Statistik hatten wir mal beim Neutrino, das schneller als das Licht sein sollte.
> Ich sehe das sehr entspannt.
> 
> ...


Yoah, könnte sein. 
9 Messungen könnten schlichtweg zu Wenige sein, um eine absolute Aussage treffen zu können.
Unwissenschaftlich + pi x daumen steht es grob 4 zu 5



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ne Aussage 10 zu 90 bei hundert Messungen läge der Wahrheit wohl näher...


----------



## Adi1 (9. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich bin schon sehr gespannt welche neuen Erkenntnisse wir mit dem James Webb Teleskop gewinnen.


Das wird mit Sicherheit unseren astronomischen Erkenntnishorizont revolutionieren


----------



## Threshold (9. April 2022)

Das Standard Modell der Teilchenphysik ist ja bisher ganz gut.
Nichtsdestotrotz kann es nicht vollständig sein, weil die Gravitation fehlt.
Aber bis wir eine Theorie für eine quantisierte Gravitation haben werden, wird es noch dauern.


----------



## Adi1 (9. April 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Standard Modell der Teilchenphysik ist ja bisher ganz gut.
> Nichtsdestotrotz kann es nicht vollständig sein, weil die Gravitation fehlt.
> Aber bis wir eine Theorie für eine quantisierte Gravitation haben werden, wird es noch dauern.


Da wird es wohl immer ungelöste Fragen geben ...
... und darauf werden wir auch keine Antwort finden,
weil wir uns selber vernichten. 

Übrigends:
Klopapier gibt es bei uns noch genug,
Raps- und Sonnenblumenöl ist aber seit Wochen sehr rar,
falls Bedarf besteht,
können wir ja einen Deal machen


----------



## Threshold (9. April 2022)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Klopapier gibt es bei uns noch genug,
> Raps- und Sonnenblumenöl ist aber seit Wochen sehr rar,
> falls Bedarf besteht,
> können wir ja einen Deal machen


Klopapier brauche ich nicht.
Und wenn  ich Sonnenblumenöl brauche, wringe ich Margarine aus.


----------



## RyzA (10. April 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und wenn  ich Sonnenblumenöl brauche, wringe ich Margarine aus.


Nur wird die auch immer teurer.


----------



## Threshold (10. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Nur wird die auch immer teurer.


Kauf die billige und dann geht das. Sonnenblumenöl ist ja immer gleich, egal wo es drin ist.


----------



## RyzA (10. April 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Kauf die billige und dann geht das. Sonnenblumenöl ist ja immer gleich, egal wo es drin ist.


Nur wird das Sonnenblumenöl allgemein teurer.
Aber braten tun wir eh mit Raps oder Olivenöl.


----------



## Threshold (10. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Nur wird das Sonnenblumenöl allgemein teurer.


Nicht, wenn du Margarine auf Paletten in der Garage hast.


----------



## compisucher (12. April 2022)

Nett, QLEDs aus Reishülsen.








						QLEDs aus Reishülsen
					

Innovative Premiere: Forscher haben erstmals eine Leuchtdiode produziert, deren entscheidendes Bauteil aus biologischen Abfällen stammt – aus den Schalen




					www.scinexx.de


----------



## RyzA (12. April 2022)

Interessant. Aber wie sieht es mit der Haltbarkeit von solchen organischen Materialien aus?

*Edit:*  Noch etwas über schwarze Löcher





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=brIDRYQGbrQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Adi1 (15. April 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Kauf die billige und dann geht das. Sonnenblumenöl ist ja immer gleich, egal wo es drin ist.


Bei mir im Markt gibt es seit Wochen keins mehr.


----------



## Threshold (15. April 2022)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Bei mir im Markt gibt es seit Wochen keins mehr.


Bei uns ist inzwischen das Mehl alle.


----------



## Adi1 (16. April 2022)

Jo,
hier auch ...
.. und Nudeln gibt es auch keine mehr  

Solange es aber noch trinkbare Hopfengetränke gibt,
rege ich mich nicht auf


----------



## RyzA (16. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nUg3QIpkEPs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Threshold (16. April 2022)

Wann merkt die Kernfusionsforschung endlich, dass das ein Fass ohne Boden ist?


----------



## compisucher (19. April 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wann merkt die Kernfusionsforschung endlich, dass das ein Fass ohne Boden ist?


Tja, seit gefühlt 50 Jahren höre ich, in den nächsten 20 Jahren wird erfolgreich gezündet...

Die Idee per se finde ich charmant.

Allerdings wurde die Entwicklung gestartet, als es weder Solarzellen noch effiziente Windkrafträder gab.
In wie fern rein regenerative Energieformen nicht nur die Haushalte, sondern auch die (Schwer-)Industrie versorgen kann = keine Ahnung, wäre aber wünschenswert.

Erfolgreiche Fusion sehe ich in der langfristigen Anwendung  in "ad Astra", OK ad Mars & Co.


----------



## Threshold (19. April 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Tja, seit gefühlt 50 Jahren höre ich, in den nächsten 20 Jahren wird erfolgreich gezündet...


Es reicht ja nicht, die Kernfusion zum Laufen zu bringen. Das ganze muss wirtschaftlich werden. Und das sehe ich überhaupt nicht.
Selbst wenn Fusion irgendwann mal mehr energie liefert als man reinstecken muss, wird das nicht das Energieproblem der Welt lösen, denn die allermeisten Staaten können sich Kernfusion nicht leisten.
Meiner Meinung nach ist das ganze nur noch Prestige. Man versucht mit aller Macht das hinzukriegen, damit man sagen kann, dass es geht.
Frage ich aber einen Experten, was denn z.B. mit dem Helium ist, was erzeugt wird, kriege ich nur Kopfschütteln zu sehen. Niemand hat eine Lösung, wie man das Helium heraus bekommt ohne die Anlage abschalten zu müssen.


----------



## compisucher (19. April 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Es reicht ja nicht, die Kernfusion zum Laufen zu bringen. Das ganze muss wirtschaftlich werden. Und das sehe ich überhaupt nicht.
> Selbst wenn Fusion irgendwann mal mehr energie liefert als man reinstecken muss, wird das nicht das Energieproblem der Welt lösen, denn die allermeisten Staaten können sich Kernfusion nicht leisten.


Denke, der wirtschaftliche Aspekt ist das Hauptproblem.
Mit  -keine Ahnung- 25 Mrd. $ ein Fusionskraftwerk bauen, könnte recht sinnfrei sein.
(Die Baukostenzahl habe ich aus irgend einem Artikel mal aufgeschnappt)
Dafür bekommt man aktuell ca. 1.250.000 Komplettpakete inkl. Speichermodule für Einfamilienhäuser (mal 20.000 € inkl. Installation angesetzt)




__





						Victron Multiplus-II 48V 3-Phasen 15kVA Speicherpaket 14,4kWh Pylontech LiFePO4 mit CCGX
					

Victron Multiplus-II 48V 3-Phasen 15kVA Speicherpaket 14,4kWh Pylontech LiFePO4 mit CCGX: Lieferumfang 3x Victron MultiPlus-II 48/5000/70-50 Wechselrichter Flexible Lösung für Energiespeicherung und Eigenverbrauch miz Zulassung nach VDE-AR-N 4105 1x Victron Lynx Power In / Lynx Distributor DC...




					greenakku.de
				



Also wird sich so eine Investition grob mit der regenerativen Investition für 4x1,250 = 5 Mio. Menschen stellen müssen.
Die Vorteile von dezentraler Versorgung und der ungleich höhere Wartungsaufwand für die Fusion noch gar nicht berücksichtigt.


Threshold schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist das ganze nur noch Prestige. Man versucht mit aller Macht das hinzukriegen, damit man sagen kann, dass es geht.


Mit Sicherheit ist das auch ein Thema.
DAS sehe ich allerdings sportlicher.
Würden wir Menschen nicht an das Unmögliche glauben, würden wir jetzt noch in einer Höhle Tierfelle abziehen.


Threshold schrieb:


> Frage ich aber einen Experten, was denn z.B. mit dem Helium ist, was erzeugt wird, kriege ich nur Kopfschütteln zu sehen. Niemand hat eine Lösung, wie man das Helium heraus bekommt ohne die Anlage abschalten zu müssen.


Yo, soweit ich mich da rudimentär eingelesen habe, fällt ja auch nicht unerheblich radioaktives Material an.
Die Innenhülle vom Tokamak, glaube ich...


----------



## Threshold (19. April 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Also wird sich so eine Investition grob mit der regenerativen Investition für 4x1,250 = 5 Mio. Menschen stellen müssen.
> Die Vorteile von dezentraler Versorgung und der ungleich höhere Wartungsaufwand für die Fusion noch gar nicht berücksichtigt.


Die Energiekonzerne haben sowieso ein Problem mit dezentraler Energieversorgung, weil sie dann keine Kontrolle mehr haben und daher versuchen sie alles, den ausbau zu blockieren wo es nur geht.


compisucher schrieb:


> Mit Sicherheit ist das auch ein Thema.
> DAS sehe ich allerdings sportlicher.
> Würden wir Menschen nicht an das Unmögliche glauben, würden wir jetzt noch in einer Höhle Tierfelle abziehen.


Natürlich. Das ist einer der zentralen Punkte der Menschheit, Kennedy ruft die Landung auf den Mond als Ziel aus und alle sagen, dass der Mann einen Schatten hat.
1969 wurde das ziel dann erreicht.
Allerdings mit hohen Opfern und viel Geld.
Das funktioniert heute nicht mehr. Das waren damals andere Zeiten. Heute würde sich kein Astronaut auf die Spitze einer Saturn 5 setzen (das hatte der Gerst mal gesagt, als es um das Thema Sicherheit ging).
Und Kernfusion ist ja keine Marslandung oder so. Die Fusion hat den Anschluss verpasst. Heute konkurriert sie gegen Windkraft und Solartechnik und da zieht aktuell jede Art der Energiegewinnung den Kürzeren.
Meiner Meinung nach muss man einsehen, dass Kernfusion zwar technisch sehr interessant ist, aber inzwischen gibt es andere Möglichkeiten der Energiegewinnung, die weltweit sinnvoller ist. Ich würde mir mehr Einsatz wünschen, wenn es darum geht, neue Energiespeicher zu entwickeln bzw. die Energiedichte weiter zu steigern.


compisucher schrieb:


> Yo, soweit ich mich da rudimentär eingelesen habe, fällt ja auch nicht unerheblich radioaktives Material an.
> Die Innenhülle vom Tokamak, glaube ich...


Die schnellen Neutronen zerstören die Hülle der Reaktoren. Das ist ein Riesen Problem, wo es auch keine Lösung gibt, da es schlicht  kein Material gibt, das man einsetzen könnte.
Andererseits brauchst du aber die schnellen Neutronen, denn die transportieren ja die Energie von der Fusion weg, die man dann nutzen will.
Das ist halt das Dilemma. Je mehr schnelle Neutronen du hast, desto mehr Energie wird frei gesetzt, desto zerstörerischer ist das Ganze aber auch.


----------



## compisucher (19. April 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Energiekonzerne haben sowieso ein Problem mit dezentraler Energieversorgung, weil sie dann keine Kontrolle mehr haben und daher versuchen sie alles, den ausbau zu blockieren wo es nur geht.


ICH sehe in der dezentralen und autarken Energieversorgung die Zukunft, zumindest für den Wohnungsbau.
Die Technik haben wir dazu.


Threshold schrieb:


> Natürlich. Das ist einer der zentralen Punkte der Menschheit, Kennedy ruft die Landung auf den Mond als Ziel aus und alle sagen, dass der Mann einen Schatten hat.
> 1969 wurde das ziel dann erreicht.
> Allerdings mit hohen Opfern und viel Geld.
> Das funktioniert heute nicht mehr. Das waren damals andere Zeiten. Heute würde sich kein Astronaut auf die Spitze einer Saturn 5 setzen (das hatte der Gerst mal gesagt, als es um das Thema Sicherheit ging).


Na ja, es gibt noch ein paar Spinner 
Stand auch auf der Liste vom Musk für die ursprünglich geplante Marsmission ohne Rückkehr, allerdings sehr, sehr weit hinten (irgendwas um Platz 37.000 von ca. 55.000 ernsthaften Interessenten)
Würde jemand heute auf mich zukommen, hey du fliegst im CyroSchlaf nach Alpha Centrauri und wachst in 400 Jahren wieder auf - ich wäre dabei...



Threshold schrieb:


> Und Kernfusion ist ja keine Marslandung oder so. Die Fusion hat den Anschluss verpasst. Heute konkurriert sie gegen Windkraft und Solartechnik und da zieht aktuell jede Art der Energiegewinnung den Kürzeren.


Volle Zustimmung.


Threshold schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach muss man einsehen, dass Kernfusion zwar technisch sehr interessant ist, aber inzwischen gibt es andere Möglichkeiten der Energiegewinnung, die weltweit sinnvoller ist. Ich würde mir mehr Einsatz wünschen, wenn es darum geht, neue Energiespeicher zu entwickeln bzw. die Energiedichte weiter zu steigern.


Zweifellos ist eine Förderung der Entwicklung definitiv zielführend, aber
meiner Meinung nach gibt es schon sehr effiziente Speichersysteme in robuster Technik.
Wir verbauen aktuell 80.000 L Großtanks mit simplen Regenwasser unter Mehrfamilienhäusern.
Darin speichern wir den kompletten Heizungs-/Warmwasserbedarf für bis zu 60 Personen/also fürs ganze Haus für ein ganzes Jahr. Die PV auf dem Dach benötigt nur 4 Monate, um die benötigte Energie fürs Wasser zu erzeugen.
Kostenpunkt für den Tank, Heizlanzen und Technik unter 40.000 € netto.


Threshold schrieb:


> Die schnellen Neutronen zerstören die Hülle der Reaktoren. Das ist ein Riesen Problem, wo es auch keine Lösung gibt, da es schlicht  kein Material gibt, das man einsetzen könnte.
> Andererseits brauchst du aber die schnellen Neutronen, denn die transportieren ja die Energie von der Fusion weg, die man dann nutzen will.
> Das ist halt das Dilemma. Je mehr schnelle Neutronen du hast, desto mehr Energie wird frei gesetzt, desto zerstörerischer ist das Ganze aber auch.


Merci für die Erklärung.


----------



## Threshold (19. April 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> ICH sehe in der dezentralen und autarken Energieversorgung die Zukunft, zumindest für den Wohnungsbau.
> Die Technik haben wir dazu.


Ja, sehe  ich  auch so.
Jeder versorgt sich selbst und gibt den Überschuss ins System. Wer mehr braucht als er liefern kann, nimmt sich dann das, was andere als Überschuss erzeugen.
Das könnte man so machen, dass es keinerlei Kosten gibt, sofern man einen bestimmten wert nicht dauerhaft überschreitet. Wer also sparsam lebt, wird belohnt.
Heute ist das System ja völlig kaputt, Wer wenig Strom benötigt, hat hohe Grundkosten. Wer viel verbraucht, wird befreit.


compisucher schrieb:


> Na ja, es gibt noch ein paar Spinner
> Stand auch auf der Liste vom Musk für die ursprünglich geplante Marsmission ohne Rückkehr, allerdings sehr, sehr weit hinten (irgendwas um Platz 37.000 von ca. 55.000 ernsthaften Interessenten)


Niemand würde zum Mars fliegen, wenn er dort sterben müsste.
Aber es hat schon seinen Grund wieso noch keiner zum Mars geflogen ist. Das ist halt eine andere Nummer als zum Mond fliegen.


compisucher schrieb:


> Würde jemand heute auf mich zukommen, hey du fliegst im CyroSchlaf nach Alpha Centrauri und wachst in 400 Jahren wieder auf - ich wäre dabei...


Hast du "Der Astronaut" von Andy Weir gelesen?
Da ist eine Crew im Schlaf zu einem nahen Stern geflogen. Nur ein Astronaut hat den Flug überlebt. 


compisucher schrieb:


> Zweifellos ist eine Förderung der Entwicklung definitiv zielführend, aber
> meiner Meinung nach gibt es schon sehr effiziente Speichersysteme in robuster Technik.
> Wir verbauen aktuell 80.000 L Großtanks mit simplen Regenwasser unter Mehrfamilienhäusern.
> Darin speichern wir den kompletten Heizungs-/Warmwasserbedarf für bis zu 60 Personen/also fürs ganze Haus für ein ganzes Jahr. Die PV auf dem Dach benötigt nur 4 Monate, um die benötigte Energie fürs Wasser zu erzeugen.
> Kostenpunkt für den Tank, Heizlanzen und Technik unter 40.000 € netto.


Das hört sich sehr interessant an.
Ich würde noch mehr auf Erdwärme oder Wärmepumpen gehen. Dazu gute Dämmung. 
Man könnte eine Menge machen, gerade beim Wohnen. Hier muss der Staat vorantreiben aber so, dass kein Hausbesitzer sich die Modernisierung komplett vom Mieter und Staat bezahlen lassen.
Mein Plan für dieses Jahr ist Photovoltaik, Ich habe mehrere Dächer, die verbaut werden können. 
Mal sehen, was mir der Staat an Fördermittel gibt,


----------



## compisucher (19. April 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, sehe  ich  auch so.
> Jeder versorgt sich selbst und gibt den Überschuss ins System. Wer mehr braucht als er liefern kann, nimmt sich dann das, was andere als Überschuss erzeugen.
> Das könnte man so machen, dass es keinerlei Kosten gibt, sofern man einen bestimmten wert nicht dauerhaft überschreitet. Wer also sparsam lebt, wird belohnt.
> Heute ist das System ja völlig kaputt, Wer wenig Strom benötigt, hat hohe Grundkosten. Wer viel verbraucht, wird befreit.


Regenerativ hat den Vorteil, dass Energie, stellt man es richtig an, im Überschuss vorhanden ist.
Aus meiner Sicht ist die sinnvollste Technik jene, die ausreichend Speicherplatz für jenen Zeitraum bereitstellt, in der die regenerative Energiegewinnung schwächelt (Nacht, Winter usw.).
Eine Netzeinspeisung macht somit per se kaum Sinn, eine Bevorratung schon eher.
Wie oben angeführt, ist ein Akkupack nur ein Baustein, die Speicherung von Wärme ebenso wichtig.

Ich habe die hier im Forschungsbericht erwähnten Forschungshäuser bei uns unserem Werksgelände in Bad Aibling umgesetzt und so der TUM die Forschungsarbeit ermöglicht.


			https://www.einfach-bauen.net/wp-content/uploads/2019/04/einfach-bauen-schlussbericht.pdf
		

Da kommen mitunter interessante Erkenntnisse heraus.



Threshold schrieb:


> Niemand würde zum Mars fliegen, wenn er dort sterben müsste.
> Hast du "Der Astronaut" von Andy Weir gelesen?
> Da ist eine Crew im Schlaf zu einem nahen Stern geflogen. Nur ein Astronaut hat den Flug überlebt.


Nun ja, da habe ich einen anderen Zugang.


Threshold schrieb:


> Das hört sich sehr interessant an.
> Ich würde noch mehr auf Erdwärme oder Wärmepumpen gehen. Dazu gute Dämmung.


Ich bin ein Gegner von Wärmepumpen, warum?
Die über PV gewonnene Energie reicht nicht aus, um ganzjährig die Pumpe für Erd- oder Luftkollektoren zu speisen, aber sie reicht aus, um ganzjährig für Warmwasser/Heizung zu sorgen, wenn man die Energie sinnig puffert (z. B. den Wassertank).

Erdwärme erzeugt also immer eine Abhängigkeit von einem Stromnetz.
Erdkollektoren stören nachweislich den Grundwasserfluss und kein Mensch kennt bisher die Langzeitfolgen.
Erdkollektoren tragen über die verbauten Materialien zu einem massiven Eintrag von Schwermetallen und Mikroplastik in das Grundwasser und in die umgebende Erdschicht bei
Erdkollektoren vermindern nachweislich die Mikrobiologie vor allem in Flächenkollektorenanlagen im Garten; bis zu 80% weniger Mikroben sind ein Wort.
Dämmung:
Bedenke, dass für den Schritt vom KFW 40 Haus auf ein "Nullenergiehaus" die 4-fache Primärenegerie benötigt wird, wie das Haus im normalen Lebenszyklus (100 Jahre) einsparen kann.
Das sog. Nullenergiehaus benötigt also Ressourcen, die du nicht zurückgeben kannst, der Kreislauf ist gestört.

Wir von "einfach bauen" sind der Auffassung, dass eine gute Grunddämmung (ca. KFW 55) einen guten Kompromiss aus Primärenergieverbrauch vs. Lebenszyklus darstellt. Da die benötigte Mehrenergie aus Regenerativen besteht, fallen die dann ca. 5% mehr an Sonnenenergie übern Lebenszyklus kaum mehr ins Gewicht.


Threshold schrieb:


> Man könnte eine Menge machen, gerade beim Wohnen. Hier muss der Staat vorantreiben aber so, dass kein Hausbesitzer sich die Modernisierung komplett vom Mieter und Staat bezahlen lassen.


In Förderung denken ist zu kurz gehoppst.
Der Vorteil einer PV ohne jegliche staatliche Förderung und ohne jegliches Netzentgeld:
Die Anlage amortisiert sich bei den heutigen Strompreisen binnen unter 10 Jahren , bei einer ca. Lebensdauer der Zellen von 25-30 Jahren.


Threshold schrieb:


> Mein Plan für dieses Jahr ist Photovoltaik, Ich habe mehrere Dächer, die verbaut werden können.
> Mal sehen, was mir der Staat an Fördermittel gibt,


Du wirst es für dich machen... 
Die Strom- und Wärmeunabhängigkeit ist unbezahlbar.
Wir sind privat seit nunmehr fast 15 Jahren komplett autark.
Habe 150 m² PV und 4x 25.000 l Tanks und ein paar Akkupacks.
Zwei Tanks sind Hochleistungstanks, aus denen ich über kleine Turbinen aus dem 65° warmen Speicherwasser Strom rückgewinnen kann.
Die ganz Anlage hat mich materialmäßig 85.000 € gekostet, Einbau selbst gemacht.
Früher hatte ich 9 to Pellets im Jahr x 300 € =2.700 € + 250 € Strom/Monat = 5.700 €/Jahr Energiekosten.
Mit Juni 2022 bin ich am breakeven = Anschaffungskosten sind niedriger als laufende Energiekosten.
Die nächsten 15-20 Jahre ist alles quasi kostenlos, sofern nix wesentliches kaputt geht.

Dem Haus kann ich "nur" maximal 3.500 W dauerhaft (24/7) zu Verfügung stellen.
Es muss also anders gehaushaltet werden:

Wann ist der Herd an?
Wann kann die Spüle laufen?
Wann kann die Waschmaschine laufen?
Wann kann Staub gesaugt werden?

Man gewöhnt sich daran...


----------



## Threshold (19. April 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Wann ist der Herd an?


Ich koche nie. 


compisucher schrieb:


> Wann kann die Spüle laufen?


Ich spüle nie. 


compisucher schrieb:


> Wann kann die Waschmaschine laufen?


Ich wasche nie. 


compisucher schrieb:


> Wann kann Staub gesaugt werden?


Was?  


compisucher schrieb:


> Man gewöhnt sich daran...


Das Leben kann so einfach sein.


----------



## RyzA (19. April 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich koche nie.
> 
> Ich spüle nie.
> 
> ...


Macht alles deine Frau was? 

Topic:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ErXiM1JVb00

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Threshold (20. April 2022)

Der Mond ändert seine scheinbare Größe am Himmel. Natürlich macht er das.


----------



## Lotto (20. April 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> ICH sehe in der dezentralen und autarken Energieversorgung die Zukunft, zumindest für den Wohnungsbau.
> Die Technik haben wir dazu.



Das mag bei einem Einfamilien-/Reihenhaus alles ja noch halbwegs realisierbar sein, jedoch kann ich mir das bei Mehrparteienblöcken mit über 100 Wohnungen nur schwer vorstellen.


----------



## compisucher (20. April 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Das mag bei einem Einfamilien-/Reihenhaus alles ja noch halbwegs realisierbar sein, jedoch kann ich mir das bei Mehrparteienblöcken mit über 100 Wohnungen nur schwer vorstellen.


Wir haben auf unserem Werkgelände zumindest ein bzgl. Heizung und Warmwasser komplett autarkes 5-stöckiges Gebäude mit 14 Wohneinheiten als Prototyp errichtet.

Achtung, Werbung:




__





						NULL-EMISSIONS-QUARTIER - B&O Gruppe - Komplettanbieter in der Wohnungswirtschaft
					

Eine Stadt im Einklang mit Natur und Umwelt. B&O macht diese Zukunftsvision mit der Entwicklung eines Null-Emissions-Quartiers im oberbayerischen Bad Aibling zu einem realen Erlebnis. Das Projekt wurde vom Bundesministerium für Wirtschaft und Technologie im Rahmen der Forschungsinitiative...




					www.bo-gruppe.de


----------



## RyzA (21. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eNlP6L81smg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Adi1 (23. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist sehr interessant. 

Da wurden aber nur die erdnächsten Exoplaneten untersucht,
so im Umkreis von ca. 300 Lichtjahren.
Unsere Galaxie hat einen Durchmesser von rund 200.000 Lichtjahren ...

... und Milliarden von Galaxien gibt es.

Mit Sicherheit gibt es irgendwo da draussen auch Leben,
hoffentlich auch Intelligentes,
was man ja von unserer Zivilisation nicht behaupten kann


----------



## RyzA (23. April 2022)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Mit Sicherheit gibt es irgendwo da draussen auch Leben,
> hoffentlich auch Intelligentes,
> was man ja von unserer Zivilisation nicht behaupten kann


Ja und ob die friedlich gesinnt sind, daran scheiden sich die Geister.
Stephen Hawking meinte mal das die wahrscheinlich gefährlich sind.

Aber das größte Problem für eine Kontaktaufnahme sind die großen Entfernungen.
Manche ausserirdische Zivilisationen könnten schon ausgestorben sein, ohne das wir das mitbekommen haben.


----------



## Adi1 (23. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja und ob die friedlich gesinnt sind, daran scheiden sich die Geister.
> Stephen Hawking meinte mal das die wahrscheinlich gefährlich sind.
> 
> Aber das größte Problem für eine Kontaktaufnahme sind die großen Entfernungen.
> Manche ausserirdische Zivilisationen könnten schon ausgestorben sein, ohne das wir das mitbekommen haben.


Warum sollte sich jemand auf den Weg machen um fremde Welten zu erkunden?

Dazu gibt es nur zwei Antworten:

1. Denen geht es so gut,
das sie aus Jux und Dallerei einfach losziehen,

oder

2. Die haben einfach ihren Heimatplaneten durch den technologischen Fortschritt ausgeplündert,
und suchen jetzt neue Ressourcen.

Das zweite Szenario wäre wahrscheinlicher,
das würde bedeuten,
nicht friedlich,
und technologisch  überlegen ....


----------



## RyzA (23. April 2022)

Adi1 schrieb:


> 2. Die haben einfach ihren Heimatplaneten durch den technologischen Fortschritt ausgeplündert,
> und suchen jetzt neue Ressourcen.
> 
> Das zweite Szenario wäre wahrscheinlicher,
> ...


Ja dann würde es schlecht für uns aussehen. Sehr schlecht.


----------



## Adi1 (23. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja dann würde es schlecht für uns aussehen. Sehr schlecht.


Dann wäre die Kacke wirklich am dampfen ...

Unsere Radiosignale sind aber noch nicht so weit vorgedrungen,
von daher gilt es,
ruhig zu bleiben.

Bis jetzt hat uns noch keiner entdeckt


----------



## Threshold (23. April 2022)

Adi1 schrieb:


> 2. Die haben einfach ihren Heimatplaneten durch den technologischen Fortschritt ausgeplündert,
> und suchen jetzt neue Ressourcen.


Daran glaube  ich nicht. Wenn sie ihren Heimatplaneten zerstört haben, haben sie mit Sicherheit nicht die Technologie entwickelt für interstellare Reisen.
Denn für sowas muss der gesamte Planet zusammen arbeiten.


----------



## RyzA (24. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-7m5shq8c2Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Gestern Abend hatte ich diese interessante Doku gesehen. Immer mehr Wissenschaftler gehen davon aus, dass das Leben aus dem All gekommen ist. Oder zumindest das organische Material, welches den Anstoß zum Leben hier auf der Erde gegeben haben könnte. Das erhöht auch die Wahrscheinlichkeit das woanders  Leben entstanden ist.


----------



## compisucher (28. April 2022)

Für Lesch-Fans, seine Analyse bzgl. Antriebsmodellen.
Bemerkenswert: Ich erinnere mich noch gut daran, dass er vor 1-2 Jahren absoluter H2 Fan war und nun offensichtlich Elektroantrieb bevorzugt.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=shc6hnCrAQ0:3

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Threshold (28. April 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Bemerkenswert: Ich erinnere mich noch gut daran, dass er vor 1-2 Jahren absoluter H2 Fan war und nun offensichtlich Elektroantrieb bevorzugt.


Bist du dir sicher?
Ich kann mich erinnern, dass er Wasserstoff schon immer als zu ineffizient betitelt hatte und die Werte zeigen das ja auch.
Die Alternativen sind halt dünn gesät und alles ist besser als Verbrenner.
Nur muss eben ein Umdenken stattfinden. Man kann nicht 50 Millionen Verbrenner gegen 50 Millionen Elektro umtauschen und dann denken, dass das Problem gelöst ist.


----------



## compisucher (28. April 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Bist du dir sicher?


Ja, Quelle:








						TV-Professor Lesch rechnet nach: Seine neue Einschätzung zu E-Autos überrascht
					

Wie klimafreundlich sind E-Autos? Dieser Frage geht Harald Lesch in einer neuen Folge von Terra X detailliert auf den Grund - mit teilweise verblüffenden...




					efahrer.chip.de
				





Threshold schrieb:


> Die Alternativen sind halt dünn gesät und alles ist besser als Verbrenner.


Du meinst den fossilen Verbrenner, zweifellos.
H2 sehe ich bei Schiffen, Flugzeugen, bei LKWs bin ich mir nicht sicher.


Threshold schrieb:


> Nur muss eben ein Umdenken stattfinden. Man kann nicht 50 Millionen Verbrenner gegen 50 Millionen Elektro umtauschen und dann denken, dass das Problem gelöst ist.


Es sind mittlerweile ca. 67 Mio. KfZ in D., Quelle:








						Kfz-Bestand 2020: Fast 67 Millionen Fahrzeuge zugelassen
					

In Deutschland tummeln sich immer mehr Fahrzeuge auf den Straßen. Im Jahr 2020 wuchs der Bestand um weitere 1,1 Millionen auf nun insgesamt rund 67 Millionen Fahrzeuge.




					www.auto-motor-und-sport.de
				




Das ist auch klar.
Ergänzung selbst nur 20 Mio. E-Autos in D. machen nur dann wirklich Sinn, wenn der dafür benötigte Strom zu 100% regenerativ, im Idealfall im Land selbst erzeugt wird 
und die Batterietechno sich so weit entwickelt hat, dass diese zu 100% recyclebar sind.


----------



## Threshold (28. April 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> und die Batterietechno sich so weit entwickelt hat, dass diese zu 100% recyclebar sind.


100% Recyclen gibt es nicht. Das solltest du wissen.
Ich arbeite in der Kunststoffbranche und du kannst kein Produkt herstellen, auf dem Ansprüche liegen und dessen Material zu 100% recycelt wurde. 
Ein Parkbank vielleicht, aber keine Produkte für die Automobilindustrie, bei der es auf Sicherheit ankommt.


----------



## compisucher (28. April 2022)

Ich hatte "im Idealfall" vorangestellt, dass sich auf beides,  Stromerzeugung, wie auch Recyclingfähigkeit beziehen sollte.
Mir ist klar, dass man in einigen Bereichen nie 100% schaffen wird, aber die Zielduftmarke darf man ja anpeilen...


----------



## Threshold (28. April 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ich hatte "im Idealfall" vorangestellt, dass sich auf beides,  Stromerzeugung, wie auch Recyclingfähigkeit beziehen sollte.
> Mir ist klar, dass man in einigen Bereichen nie 100% schaffen wird, aber die Zielduftmarke darf man ja anpeilen...


Keine Frage, aber Lesch gehört auch zu der Fraktion, die anstreben, dass eine kWh, die erst gar nicht verbraucht wird, auch gar nicht erst erzeugt werden muss.
Und hier liegt eine Menge Potenzial.
Wir brauchen in Deutschland ein KKW, nur um die Geräte im Haushalt auf Stand by zu halten.
So gesehen hat Lesch schon recht, wenn er sagt, dass Strom eigentlich noch viel zu günstig ist. Wäre er teuer, würde man dessen Wert besser zu schätzen wissen.


----------



## Adi1 (30. April 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Daran glaube  ich nicht. Wenn sie ihren Heimatplaneten zerstört haben, haben sie mit Sicherheit nicht die Technologie entwickelt für interstellare Reisen.
> Denn für sowas muss der gesamte Planet zusammen arbeiten.


Wenn es die einzige Möglichkeit zum Überleben ist,
wäre es denkbar.
Vorausgesetzt, sie haben noch genug Zeit diese Technologie zu entwickeln.









						Weltraumteleskop James Webb: Physikalisch mögliche Schärfe erreicht
					

Bei der Vorbereitung des Weltraumteleskops ist ein weiterer Meilenstein absolviert worden: Die Bilder kommen nun bei den Instrumenten so scharf an, wie möglich.




					www.heise.de


----------



## compisucher (2. Mai 2022)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Wenn es die einzige Möglichkeit zum Überleben ist,
> wäre es denkbar.
> Vorausgesetzt, sie haben noch genug Zeit diese Technologie zu entwickeln.


Ist natürlich hochspekulativer Bereich, aber tendenziell bin ich da eher bei @Threshold .

Egal ob nun Generationenschiff, Kyrokammern oder gar tatsächlich irgendein uns unbekanntes Hyperraumkonzept, die dafür notwendigen Ressourcen dürften recht gewaltig sein.

Wenn dann die ET-Zivilisation auf dem eigenen Planeten ums Überleben kämpft, warum auch immer, dürfte das primäre Ziel zunächst das Sicherstellen des Überlebens der ET-Rasse als solche sein.

Eine hochriskante interstellare Mission für nur sehr Wenige bietet geringere Überlebenschancen, als der Aufbau von Raumkolonien im lokalen System. Alleine die Redundanz wäre mit mehreren oder vielen Raumstationen, Kolonien auf Monden usw. ungleich höher.

Ob danach noch genügend Kraft und/oder Ressourcen übrig sind, interstellar das Glück zu suchen, zweifle ich eher an.

Wenn ETs in der Lage sind, interstellar zu reisen, so dürfte die Sorge, die wollen uns erobern, eher gering zu sein.
Solch ein ET hat keine Ressourcenprobleme und keine Energieprobleme , die existentiell wären.
Dafür müssten sie auch nicht Lichtjahre weit reisen, sondern würden das eigene System oder die unmittelbar benachbarten Systeme ausbeuten, ohne jeglichen Konflikt mit Ureinwohnern.

Eine Bedrohung würde ich nur bei einer invasiv ausgelegten ET Rasse sehen, die evtl. ähnlich staatenorientiert wie bei uns Ameisenvölker sind oder evtl. tatsächlich eine Art imperiale Staatenordnung, die auf Eroberung per se aus wäre (Kriegerkasten o. dgl.).
Man weiss leider nicht, wer tatsächlich evtl. kommen würde...


----------



## Threshold (2. Mai 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Eine Bedrohung würde ich nur bei einer invasiv ausgelegten ET Rasse sehen, die evtl. ähnlich staatenorientiert wie bei uns Ameisenvölker sind oder evtl. tatsächlich eine Art imperiale Staatenordnung, die auf Eroberung per se aus wäre (Kriegerkasten o. dgl.).
> Man weiss leider nicht, wer tatsächlich evtl. kommen würde...


Ihre Technologie wird der unseren hinzugefügt werden. Ihre Eigenheiten werden der unseren hinzugefügt werden.
Ihre individuelle Freiheit endet hier. 

Die Frage ist halt immer, ob die Zivilisation überhaupt in der Lage ist den eigenen Planeten verlassen zu können.
Und selbst wenn es gelänge, sich zu einigen (was ich für die Erde komplett ausschließe), braucht es unfassbar viel Ressourcen um sowas zu bauen, was die Typen in Independence Day hatten.


----------



## compisucher (2. Mai 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ihre Technologie wird der unseren hinzugefügt werden. Ihre Eigenheiten werden der unseren hinzugefügt werden.
> Ihre individuelle Freiheit endet hier.


Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr...im Zweifel genau umgekehrt...


Threshold schrieb:


> Die Frage ist halt immer, ob die Zivilisation überhaupt in der Lage ist den eigenen Planeten verlassen zu können.


Yo, eine potentielle Zivilisation auf einem der oftmals entdeckten Supererden mit 2g Schwerkraft (oder so) hat z. B. ein Energiethema, um überhaupt in den Orbit zu kommen. So mächtige Raketen muss man ja erst mal bauen können.


Threshold schrieb:


> Und selbst wenn es gelänge, sich zu einigen (was ich für die Erde komplett ausschließe), braucht es unfassbar viel Ressourcen um sowas zu bauen, was die Typen in Independence Day hatten.


Wie groß war noch mal das Basisschiff?
500 km Durchmesser und ein Viertel der Mondmasse oder so ähnlich.
Dafür bräuchte man _gefühlt_ das ganze verfügbare Metall der Erde, das irgendwie noch schürfbar wäre.
Eigentlich nicht realistisch machbar.

Und dass man so ein Riesenteil wie im Film mit nur einer Atombombe zerstören kann, halte ich auch für ein Gerücht...


----------



## Threshold (2. Mai 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Und dass man so ein Riesenteil wie im Film mit nur einer Atombombe zerstören kann, halte ich auch für ein Gerücht...


Jeff Goldblum hatte ja die Schutzschilde deaktiviert. 
Der gute Jeff war besoffen und brauchte nur eine Nacht um das Computersystem einer fremden Spezies zu hacken und alles lahmzulegen. Fernsehtechniker eben. 
Außerdem kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass so eine Atombombe ein Loch in den Treibstoffstand bläst und dann hast du eh eine Kettenreaktion.


----------



## RyzA (3. Mai 2022)

So riesige Schiffe wie das Mutterschiff in ID4 sind natürlich unrealistisch . Aber eben auch beeindruckend.


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> So riesige Schiffe wie das Mutterschiff in ID4 sind natürlich unrealistisch . Aber eben auch beeindruckend.


Einfacher ist es wohl einen Mond oder Zwergplanet  umzubauen zu einer Raumstation bzw. Basis wie bei The Expanse mit Ceres.
Allerdings kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, wie man sowas antreiben kann. Was brauchst du da an Treibstoff?
Man könnte ihn in Rotation versetzen und so eine künstliche Schwerkraft erzeugen.


----------



## RyzA (3. Mai 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Einfacher ist es wohl einen Mond oder Zwergplanet  umzubauen zu einer Raumstation bzw. Basis wie bei The Expanse mit Ceres.


Oder wie die "Starkiller Base" aus den neuen SW Filmen?  


Threshold schrieb:


> Allerdings kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, wie man sowas antereiben kann. Was brauchst du da an Treibstoff?


Vergiss es einfach!


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Oder wie die "Starkiller Base" aus den neuen SW Filmen?


Das ist ja eine Waffe, die die Energie von einem Stern absaugt.
Das ist noch mal eine ganz andere Nummer.


----------



## RyzA (4. Mai 2022)

Es ging mir darum das es eine mobile Raumstation in Planetengröße ist.
Da du von Planeten mit "Antrieb" geschrieben hast.
Die Energie vom Stern braucht sie nur zum Einsatz der Superwaffe.
Aber  egal. Auch völlig unrealistisch.


----------



## compisucher (4. Mai 2022)

Mobil und Planetengröße schließen sich meiner Meinung auf Grund der gewaltigen Trägheit eines 300 oder 400 km Brockens aus.
Mit Sicherheit könnte man, sofern überhaupt technisch notwendig und wirtschaftlich vertretbar, kleinere, rohstoffreiche Asteroiden (10,20,30 km) meinethalben zu Rohstoffabbausammelpunkten mit Hilfe von Ionentriebwerken bewegen.
Die Reisezeiten hierfür werden aber eher Jahre/Jahrzehnte denn Wochen sein.

Ich hatte mal eine Doku von dem Michio Kaku (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michio_Kaku)
angesehen, der meinte, man könnte die Venus mit Hilfe von Ionentriebwerken zu einem LaGrange Punkt der Erde und in Rotation versetzen. Terraforming at its best.

Ein paar gaaanz kleine Probleme wären da noch gewesen:

Das hierzu benötigte Ionentriebwerk wäre ungefähr so groß wie die Schweiz und müsste auf riesigen Stelzen oder anders über der Venus-Atmosphäre installiert werden, da Ionentriebwerke nur im Vakuum funktionieren.
Die Reisezeit der Venus bis in die Erdumlaufbahn würde über tausend Jahre dauern.
Die Auswirkungen auf die Erde bzgl. Bahnresonanzen usw. sind selbst theoretisch eher kritisch.
Die dafür benötigte Menge an Baumaterialien (Stahl, weiss der Teufel was) wäre ca. 200fache Menge von dem, was die Menschheit seit dem ersten Faustkeil an Rohstoffen in Summe erarbeitet hat.
alles in allem - bullshit...


----------



## RyzA (4. Mai 2022)

Ich denke die einzige Möglichkeit, für uns Menschen weiter zu reisen, wären Generationenschiffe.
Eine andere Möglichkeit sehe ich nicht.


----------



## compisucher (4. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich denke die einzige Möglichkeit, für uns Menschen weiter zu reisen, wären Generationenschiffe.
> Eine andere Möglichkeit sehe ich nicht.


Die Kernfrage wäre: Macht das Sinn?

Vorausgesetzt, dass  der Asteroidengürtel tatsächlich so rohstoffreich sei, wie alle behaupten, sehe ich für die nächsten Jahrzehnte/Jahrhunderte erst mal die Besiedlung des Sonnensystems.
Da so was extrem teuer ist, muss es einen wirtschaftlichen oder existenziellen Anreiz geben.
Sprich, es muss sich lohnen, Rohstoffe abzubauen und Raumsiedlungen zu errichten oder aber es besteht die zivilisatorische Notwendigkeit (Überbevölkerung/Ressourcenknappheit usw.) eine zivilisatorische Redundanz zu errichten.

Generationenschiffe sind mutmaßlich gewaltig, bedürfen ob der Größe riesige Antriebseinheiten um selbst nur 2% oder 5% der LG zu erreichen.
Warum also soll man zehntausende Menschen auf höchst eine risikoreiche Reise schicken, wenn eine Generationenraumstation gleichermaßen das Überleben sichern würde?

Ich mutmaße vielmehr, das über Jahrzehnte wenn nicht Jahrhunderte von Raumbasen innerhalb unseres Systems relativ schnelle Erkundungssonden / Nanosonden, whatever ausgesandt werden.
 Und erst, wenn zweifelsfrei feststeht, dass es irgendwo da draußen einen von Menschen besiedlungsfähigen Planeten gibt, kommt dass Generationenschiff/Kyrogeneseschiff whatever ins Spiel.

Womit wir wieder bei uns wären.
Was ist, wenn ET das genau so machte, wir seit Jahrhunderten/Jahrtausenden von Nanosonden ausgespäht werden und urplötzlich  kilometerlange Generationenschiffe im Solsytem auftauchen, weil sie glauben, hier könnten sie siedeln?

Die Zeit ist hier ein entscheidender Faktor.
Ein Schwarm von Nanosonden kam meinethalben vor 50.000 Jahren bei der Erde an.
Erkennbare Zivilisation ist nicht vorhanden, die Nanosonden funken nach Hause: Hier geht es, toller Planet.
Über Jahrzehnte werden gewaltige ET-Generationenschiffe gebaut und anschließend auf eine jahrtausendlange Reise geschickt.
Die Urzivilisation der ETs gibt es vielleicht schon gar nicht mehr, als diese Schiffe unser System erreichen.
Der existenzielle Konflikt wäre vorprogrammiert.
Die ETs benötigen dringend Ressourcen und Lebensraum, denn bei so gewaltige Generationenschiffe schaltet man nicht einfach den Motor ein uns sucht sich ein anderes System.
Die hatten nur das eine Ziel und kommen gar nicht weiter.
Und wir haben alle Nischen auf der Erde schon besetzt.
Sind die ETs uns technologisch überlegen, werden sie zweifellos versuchen, die Menschheit mind. zu unterwerfen, damit das Überleben der eignen Rasse weiter gewährleistet ist.


----------



## RyzA (4. Mai 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Generationenschiffe sind mutmaßlich gewaltig, bedürfen ob der Größe riesige Antriebseinheiten um selbst nur 2% oder 5% der LG zu erreichen.
> Warum also soll man zehntausende Menschen auf höchst eine risikoreiche Reise schicken, wenn eine Generationenraumstation gleichermaßen das Überleben sichern würde?


Z.B. wenn es in unseren Sonnensystem gefährlich werden würde oder man neue Rohstoffe braucht.
Aber eine Raumstation zum überleben sichern ginge natürlich auch.



compisucher schrieb:


> Ich mutmaße vielmehr, das über Jahrzehnte wenn nicht Jahrhunderte von Raumbasen innerhalb unseres Systems relativ schnelle Erkundungssonden / Nanosonden, whatever ausgesandt werden.
> Und erst, wenn zweifelsfrei feststeht, dass es irgendwo da draußen einen von Menschen besiedlungsfähigen Planeten gibt, kommt dass Generationenschiff/Kyrogeneseschiff whatever ins Spiel.
> 
> Womit wir wieder bei uns wären.
> ...


Ja das wäre möglich.  Ist dann halt die Frage ob und welche Waffen sie besitzen.


----------



## Threshold (4. Mai 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> da Ionentriebwerke nur im Vakuum funktionieren.


Es gibt inzwischen auch Ionentriebwerke, die in der Atmosphäre funktionieren.
Beim MIT arbeiten nicht nur totale Schlaffis. 


compisucher schrieb:


> Sind die ETs uns technologisch überlegen, werden sie zweifellos versuchen, die Menschheit mind. zu unterwerfen, damit das Überleben der eignen Rasse weiter gewährleistet ist.


Das glaube ich nicht. Sie müssten Waffensysteme verbaut haben. Konventionelle logischer Weise denn atomare nützen ihnen ja nichts.
Und wer kann bei einem Konflikt länger durchhalten? Die Spezies, die auf einem Planeten lebt und Milliarden an Individuen hat inklusive eines gesamten Planeten oder eine Spezies, die davon ausging, dass die Ressourcen für die Reise zu dem Planeten reichen wird und man ja keine weiteren bräuchte, da der Planet alles bietet.
Das wäre meiner Meinung nach ein sehr kurzer Konflikt.


----------



## compisucher (4. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Z.B. wenn es in unseren Sonnensystem gefährlich werden würde oder man neue Rohstoffe braucht.
> Aber eine Raumstation zum überleben sichern ginge natürlich auch.


Unser Sonne macht erst in ca. 5 Mrd. Jahren schlapp.
Etwas gefährliches käme eher von außen.
Riesenasteroid, der trotz Abwehrversuche die Erde unbewohnbar machen würde.
Eine Supernovaexplosion im näheren Umfeld (derzeit m. W. nicht erkennbar).
Ein eindringendes Schwarzes Loch oder ein einzelner Wanderplanet, der die Planetenbahnen durcheinander bringt (auch derzeit nicht erkennbar)
Die Menschheit als Ganzes betrachtet hat bisher keine Rohstoffprobleme.
Es ist ein Thema der gerechten Verteilung und der langfristigen und nachhaltigen Investition.
Gäbe es unter uns über Friede-Freude-Eierkuchen, könntest du die komplette Sahara mit PV Vollklatschen und wir würden nie wieder über Energiemangel diskutieren.
Fossile Energieträger mal außen vor(also Erdöl und Erdgas) hatte ich mal gelesen, dass wir bis heute lediglich 1% aller Bodenschätze abgebaut hätten (Also Metalle, selten Erden und so).
Und trifft es den zu, dass im Asteroidengüertel ganze 50 km Brocken mit nur seltene Erden herumschwirren (k. A. ob das so alles stimmt), dann ist da auch in Zukunft rein theoretisch kein Druck im Kessel.
(Trink-)Wasser und Welternährung macht mir da schon eher Sorgen.


RyzA schrieb:


> Ja das wäre möglich.  Ist dann halt die Frage ob und welche Waffen sie besitzen.


Es müssen nicht einmal offensichtliche Waffen sein.
Wenn sie Kernfusion praktisch anwenden können, so könnten sie schlichtweg ihre Triebwerke benutzen.
Viren/Bakterien, die mit unserem Ökosystem reagieren können, wäre auch möglich.
Vernichtung der Agrarflächen aus dem Weltraum mit Lasern (da reichts, mit Bestrahlung die Fruchtbarkeit zu stören) würde schon reichen, um den Großteil der Menschheit verhungern zu lassen, ohne dass großartig gekämpft werden würde.
Oder, weil die ETs meinethalben in einer Atmosphäre mit 15% CO2 leben (wie damals die Saurier auf der Erde), haben sie vielleicht Terraforming-Techniken bei sich. Wir würden bei so viel CO2 schlichtweg tot umfallen.
Viele Tiere auf der Erde eher nicht.


Threshold schrieb:


> Es gibt inzwischen auch Ionentriebwerke, die in der Atmosphäre funktionieren.
> Beim MIT arbeiten nicht nur totale Schlaffis.


Das wusste ich nicht, Merci für die Info.
Schon praktikabel anwendbar?
(Ich frage für meinen Freund Han Solo)


Threshold schrieb:


> Das glaube ich nicht. Sie müssten Waffensysteme verbaut haben. Konventionelle logischer Weise denn atomare nützen ihnen ja nichts.


Atomare würden die ETs zumindest in soweit schützen, als das wir kaum in der Lage wären, deren Schiffe anzugreifen.
Der Einsatz nuklearer Waffen auf dem begehrten Planeten wäre in der Tat eher kontraproduktiv.


Threshold schrieb:


> Und wer kann bei einem Konflikt länger durchhalten? Die Spezies, die auf einem Planeten lebt und Milliarden an Individuen hat inklusive eines gesamten Planeten oder eine Spezies, die davon ausging, dass die Ressourcen für die Reise zu dem Planeten reichen wird und man ja keine weiteren bräuchte, da der Planet alles bietet.
> Das wäre meiner Meinung nach ein sehr kurzer Konflikt.


Richtig, sie mögen ein Ressourcenproblem haben.
Wer so weit kommt, hat aber meist dennoch einen technologischen Vorsprung.
Gute Virologen und ein paar hyperschnelle Raketen dürften für eine globale, tödliche Pandemie 2.0 reichen.


----------



## Threshold (4. Mai 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Das wusste ich nicht, Merci für die Info.
> Schon praktikabel anwendbar?
> (Ich frage für meinen Freund Han Solo)


Ich hatte mal einen Artikel gelesen. Der Stickstoff der Atmosphäre wird dafür genutzt. Derzeit bringen die Triebwerke Schub für einige Sekunden, was aber reicht um im Flug zu bleien. Starten ist das Problem, dafür reicht das Ionentriebwerk nicht. In Zukunft sollen sie die Strahlentriebwerke in Flugzeugen ersetzen.
Klang jedenfalls sehr interessant.


compisucher schrieb:


> Atomare würden die ETs zumindest in soweit schützen, als das wir kaum in der Lage wären, deren Schiffe anzugreifen.
> Der Einsatz nuklearer Waffen auf dem begehrten Planeten wäre in der Tat eher kontraproduktiv.


Sicherlich könnten wir das Alien Schiff nicht erreichen. Raketen können abgeschossen werden.
Aber wir könnten sie aushungern. Wenn sie mit knappen Ressourcen ankommen, müssten sie im Prinzip sofort alles auf eine Karte setzen, denn für eine zweite Chance reichen die Mittel nicht.


compisucher schrieb:


> Richtig, sie mögen ein Ressourcenproblem haben.
> Wer so weit kommt, hat aber meist dennoch einen technologischen Vorsprung.
> Gute Virologen und ein paar hyperschnelle Raketen dürften für eine globale, tödliche Pandemie 2.0 reichen.


Eine außerirdische Zivilisation erreicht einen fremden Planeten und basteln mal eben einen Virus?
Jeff Goldblum war ein Außerirdischer?  


compisucher schrieb:


> Unser Sonne macht erst in ca. 5 Mrd. Jahren schlapp.


Aber in rund 1 Milliarde Jahre ist die Sonne so heiß geworden, dass das Wasser auf der Erde verdampft ist.
Kernfusion eben. 
Das Helium sammelt sich immer weiter an und die Sonne braucht mehr Dampf um weiter fusionieren zu können. Ergo mehr Hitze, höhere Temperaturen.


----------



## compisucher (4. Mai 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber in rund 1 Milliarde Jahre ist die Sonne so heiß geworden, dass das Wasser auf der Erde verdampft ist.
> Kernfusion eben.
> Das Helium sammelt sich immer weiter an und die Sonne braucht mehr Dampf um weiter fusionieren zu können. Ergo mehr Hitze, höhere Temperaturen.


Yo, aber der Ausgangspunkt von @RyzA bliebe trotzdem erhalten, der ja meinte, wir müssten wg. der Sonne irgendwann extrasolar unterwegs sein.
Theoretisch könnten auch dann einige Nachfahren meinethalben in der Marsumlaufbahn oder noch weiter weg ihr Dasein fristen.
Vom Prinzip her ist mir alles, was nach 170 Mio. Jahren in die Zukunft geht, eh wurscht.
Glaube kaum, dass unsere Zivilisation länger Bestand hat, als die Dinos in Zeitsumme über die Erde gewandelt sind.


----------



## AzRa-eL (4. Mai 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Die Kernfrage wäre: Macht das Sinn?
> 
> Vorausgesetzt, dass  der Asteroidengürtel tatsächlich so rohstoffreich sei, wie alle behaupten, sehe ich für die nächsten Jahrzehnte/Jahrhunderte erst mal die Besiedlung des Sonnensystems.
> Da so was extrem teuer ist, muss es einen wirtschaftlichen oder existenziellen Anreiz geben.
> ...


Das sollte verfilmt werden oder noch besser in einer Serie gepackt werden. Story-Rahmen ist auf jeden Fall super spannend. Dein Gedankenspiel wäre zumindest einen Roman wert


----------



## compisucher (4. Mai 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Das sollte verfilmt werden oder noch besser in einer Serie gepackt werden. Story-Rahmen ist auf jeden Fall super spannend. Dein Gedankenspiel wäre zumindest einen Roman wert


Danke für die Blumen. 
Keine Ahnung, ist mir aber beim Tippen so spontan eingefallen.


----------



## Threshold (4. Mai 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Yo, aber der Ausgangspunkt von @RyzA bliebe trotzdem erhalten, der ja meinte, wir müssten wg. der Sonne irgendwann extrasolar unterwegs sein.


Denkst du, dass die Menschheit noch 1 Milliarde Jahre durch hält?


compisucher schrieb:


> Theoretisch könnten auch dann einige Nachfahren meinethalben in der Marsumlaufbahn oder noch weiter weg ihr Dasein fristen.
> Vom Prinzip her ist mir alles, was nach 170 Mio. Jahren in die Zukunft geht, eh wurscht.
> Glaube kaum, dass unsere Zivilisation länger Bestand hat, als die Dinos in Zeitsumme über die Erde gewandelt sind.


Na ja, los ist da nichts.
Aber vielleicht haben wir bis dahin die Gravitation verstanden und können die erde zur Marsbahn rausziehen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (4. Mai 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Danke für die Blumen.
> Keine Ahnung, ist mir aber beim Tippen so spontan eingefallen.


Spontanität ist der Stoff aus dem Kreativität gemacht ist 😀


----------



## compisucher (4. Mai 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Denkst du, dass die Menschheit noch 1 Milliarde Jahre durch hält?


So bescheuert, wie sich derzeit manch ein Zeitgenosse gibt, tippe ich eher auf nur noch 100 Jahre...
Aber ich bin Optimist aus Prinzip.


----------



## Threshold (4. Mai 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> So bescheuert, wie sich derzeit manch ein Zeitgenosse gibt, tippe ich eher auf nur noch 100 Jahre...
> Aber ich bin Optimist aus Prinzip.


Die Plattentektonik macht das schon.
In 50 Millionen Jahren ist die Antarktis woanders und dann ist die Erde wieder eisfrei.


----------



## RyzA (4. Mai 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Das sollte verfilmt werden oder noch besser in einer Serie gepackt werden. Story-Rahmen ist auf jeden Fall super spannend. Dein Gedankenspiel wäre zumindest einen Roman wert





compisucher schrieb:


> Danke für die Blumen.
> Keine Ahnung, ist mir aber beim Tippen so spontan eingefallen.





Threshold schrieb:


> Denkst du, dass die Menschheit noch 1 Milliarde Jahre durch hält?


Ich hatte tatsächlich mal die Idee zu einer SciFi Geschichte welche ähnlich ist.
Aber umgekehrt... das die Menschen einen neuen Heimatplaneten suchen.
Die Kernfusionsprozesse in der Sonne spielen sich darin aus irgendeinen Grund schneller ab.
Deswegen wird die Sonne schneller zu einer Supernova.
Die freigesetzte Energie wird durch Kollektoren dafür genutzt ein Wurmloch zu erzeugen.
Dadurch reist dann eine Evakuierungsflotte zum Zielplaneten usw.
Der ist aber schon bewohnt wenn sie ankommen.

Aber mehr als über einen Grundriss bin ich nicht hinausgekommen.


----------



## Threshold (4. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die Kernfusionsprozesse in der Sonne spielen sich darin aus irgendeinen Grund schneller ab.
> Deswegen wird die Sonne schneller zu einer Supernova.


Das Problem ist, dass die Sonne niemals zur Supernova wird, egal was du machst. 


RyzA schrieb:


> Die freigesetzte Energie wird durch Kollektoren dafür genutzt ein Wurmloch zu erzeugen.


Eine Supernova läuft schnell ab, so schnell, dass man da keine Energie sammeln kann.
eher würden die Neutrinos deine Kollektoren wegblasen.  


RyzA schrieb:


> Aber mehr als über einen Grundriss bin ich nicht hinausgekommen.


Man könnte ein anderes Szenario ausdenken.
Ein schwarzes Loch fliegt am Sonnensystem vorbei und sorgt dafür, dass die Erde eine Veränderung des Bahndrehimpuls erleidet und dass man die Erde wieder gerade rücken muss, was natürlich nicht einfach ist, da man die Erde nicht einfach wieder zurück ziehen kann.
Aber die Mathematik hilft (und sorgt dafür, dass sich die Kino Besucherzahlen direkt halbieren werden ) und man nutzt die Schwerkraft des Mondes um eine Resonanzschwingung des Erde Mond Systems zu erzeugt und so die Erde wieder in eine stabile Umlaufbahn zu bekommt.
Der Film endet, dass irgendeiner feststellt, dass der Mars seine Umlaufbahn verlassen hat und sich der Erde nähert.


----------



## RyzA (4. Mai 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Man könnte ein anderes Szenario ausdenken.
> Ein schwarzes Loch fliegt am Sonnensystem vorbei und sorgt dafür, dass die Erde eine Veränderung des Bahndrehimpuls erleidet und dass man die Erde wieder gerade rücken muss, was natürlich nicht einfach ist, da man die Erde nicht einfach wieder zurück ziehen kann.
> Aber die Mathematik hilft (und sorgt dafür, dass sich die Kino Besucherzahlen direkt halbieren werden ) und man nutzt die Schwerkraft des Mondes um eine Resonanzschwingung des Erde Mond Systems zu erzeugt und so die Erde wieder in eine stabile Umlaufbahn zu bekommt.
> Der Film endet, dass irgendeiner feststellt, dass der Mars seine Umlaufbahn verlassen hat und sich der Erde nähert.


Das wäre ja eher was wie "Moonfall" oder so.
Da finde ich interstellare Reisen spannender.


----------



## Threshold (4. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das wäre ja eher was wie "Moonfall" oder so.
> Da finde ich interstellare Reisen spannender.


Moonfall ist in der Hinsicht Unsinn, da der Mond nie auf die erde fallen wird. Er würde vorher zerbrechen.
Aber Roland Emmerich hatte es ja noch nie so genau genommen mit Physik. 
Interstellare Reisen haben das Problem, dass sie unfassbar langweil sind, weil da draußen ja nichts ist. Es passiert nichts.
Man könnte sich ein szenario ausdenken, wo ein naher Stern zur Supernova wird und dessen Drehachse exakt zum Sonnensystem zeigt und die Erde dann von einem Gammablitz getroffen wird und man das abschirmen muss.
Gammastrahlung abschirmen ist zwar nicht einfach aber weil die Neutrinos der Supernova eher die Erde erreichen als der Gammablitz, kann man den Gammaausbruch exakt berechnen und dann Gegenmaßnahmen einleiten.


----------



## RyzA (4. Mai 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Interstellare Reisen haben das Problem, dass sie unfassbar langweil sind, weil da draußen ja nichts ist. Es passiert nichts.


Erzähl das mal Christopher Nolan. 

Mit etwas Fantasie gibt es bestimmt Möglichkeiten die interessant zu gestalten.
Muß ja auch nicht 100% realistisch sein.


----------



## Threshold (4. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Mit etwas Fantasie gibt es bestimmt Möglichkeiten die interessant zu gestalten.
> Muß ja auch nicht 100% realistisch sein.


Man könnte es so machen, dass die Menschheit mit einem Generationenschiff aufbricht, also einem großen ring, der sich dreht und der so eine künstliche Schwerkraft hat, mit Wasser, Flüssen, Atmosphäre, künstliche Sonne, Wohnhäuser, Tiere, also wie eine Arche Noah, alles komplett.
Man kommt natürlich nicht ohne Geburtenkontrolle aus, denn die Ressourcen sind begrenzt. Man schleppt vielleicht ein paar Asteroiden oder Kometen mit sich um was abbauen zu können.
Und dann erreicht man nach einer gewissen Zeit einen Planeten, der aber bewohnt ist. die Bewohner haben das Ökosystem zerstört aber durch die überlegende Technologie der Menschen können die Probleme beseitigt werden und man  handelt aus, dass die Menschen als Belohnung ihre Vorräte auffüllen, bzw. dort bleiben wollen.
Wie immer gibt es aber hier wie dort Gruppen, die das nicht wollen und so entwickelt sich ein Konflikt, der beide Seiten zerstören könnte.


----------



## RyzA (4. Mai 2022)

@Threshold : Das klingt schon besser.


----------



## Threshold (4. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> @Threshold : Das klingt schon besser.


Ja, das ganze mal umdrehen. Nicht die Aliens kommen zu uns sondern wir sind die Aliens, die zu einem anderen Planeten kommen.


----------



## compisucher (5. Mai 2022)

Hierzu gab es m. M. nach zumindest vom Konzept her interessante SciFi, 
einmal District 9 - Aliens stranden bei uns.




__





						District 9 – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				



und Interstellar  - wir müssen einen anderen Planeten finden.




__





						Interstellar – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				



Letzterer dürfte den werten Threshold eher interessieren


----------



## RyzA (5. Mai 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Hierzu gab es m. M. nach zumindest vom Konzept her interessante SciFi,
> einmal District 9 - Aliens stranden bei uns.
> 
> 
> ...


Schon einige Male gesehen. Guter Film.


compisucher schrieb:


> und Interstellar  - wir müssen einen anderen Planeten finden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Deswegen schrieb ich das hier mit Christopher Nolan: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/der-naturwissenschaften-thread.511075/post-11015957


----------



## compisucher (5. Mai 2022)

Ich hab es nicht besonders mit Schauspielernamen 
Darum habe ich da keinen Kontext für mich gefunden...


----------



## RyzA (5. Mai 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ich hab es nicht besonders mit Schauspielernamen
> Darum habe ich da keinen Kontext für mich gefunden...


Das ist der Regisseur. 

Sollte man eigentlich kennen. Er ist u.a. für die Batman Trilogie verantwortlich und "Inception".


----------



## compisucher (5. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das ist der Regisseur.
> 
> Sollte man eigentlich kennen. Er ist u.a. für die Batman Trilogie verantwortlich und "Inception".


Oh, mann... 
Ernsthaft, ich kenne viele Buchautoren und gerade noch George Lukas, weil SW Junkie.
Wenn man mich aber fragt, wenn den Kylo Ren spielt, kann ich nur sagen, der Typ mit dem schrägen Gesicht und der großen Nase...


----------



## Threshold (5. Mai 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> und Interstellar  - wir müssen einen anderen Planeten finden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interstellar ist totaler Murks.


----------



## compisucher (5. Mai 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Interstellar ist totaler Murks.


Na, ich dachte wegen Planeten um ein Black Hole und ich zitiere aus Wicki:
_Murphy (_einer der Protagonisten_) gelingt tatsächlich die Vollendung der Theorie und damit eine Vereinigung von Relativität und Quantenphysik, wodurch die Menschen von der Erde evakuiert werden können. _

SciFi ist SciFi, die Umsetzung mit der Tesserakt-Geschichte und wenn man so mag eines Zeitparadoxons fand ich witzig. 
Auch die optische Darstellung des BH fand ich gut (kannst ja nicht nur einen schwarzen Kreis vor schwarzem Hintergrund im Film machen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kurzum, ich dachte, das Thema an sich wäre für dich interessant.
Ob dann der Film dir gefallen hat, ist ja erst mal sekundär...


----------



## Threshold (5. Mai 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Kurzum, ich dachte, das Thema an sich wäre für dich interessant.
> Ob dann der Film dir gefallen hat, ist ja erst mal sekundär...


Ich fand den Film sehr gut.
Das Problem ist, dass das schwarze Loch ja stellaren Ursprungs ist.
Das bedeutet also, dass der Stern in einer Supernova explodiert ist.
Wenn ein Stern explodiert, bläst er im Umkreis von 10 Lichtjahren alles weg. Da bleibt kein Planet übrig.
Abgesehen davon, dass so ein Stern eine Masse von mindestens 40 Sonnenmassen braucht um später ein schwarzes Loch zu werden. So ein Stern lebt vielleicht 10 Millionen Jahre, dann ist er weg.
Ein Felsenplanet braucht aber rund 100 Millionen Jahre um überhaupt zu entstehen.
Da passt nichts zusammen -- daher Murks.
Ich hätte das schwarze Loch einfach weg gelassen und die Story anders erzählt.

Und dass Menschen das Wurmloch in der Zukunft gebaut haben um die Menschen in der Vergangenheit zu retten.
Na ja.


----------



## RyzA (6. Mai 2022)

Mich hat eher gewundert das er im schwarzen Loch nicht zerfetzt wurde.
Dann kam er in den Tesserakt und hat vor dort aus mit seiner Tochter in der Vergangenheit kommuniziert und ihr Daten zukommen lassen. So das sie die Gleichung aufstellen konnte.


----------



## Threshold (6. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Mich hat eher gewundert das er im schwarzen Loch nicht zerfetzt wurde.
> Dann kam er in den Tesserakt und hat vor dort aus mit seiner Tochter in der Vergangenheit kommuniziert und ihr Daten zukommen lassen. So das sie die Gleichung aufstellen konnte.


Ich sagte ja, Murks.


----------



## RyzA (6. Mai 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich sagte ja, Murks.


Dennoch ein sehr guter Film. 
Mit einen epischen Soundtrack von Hans Zimmer.


----------



## Threshold (6. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dennoch ein sehr guter Film.
> Mit einen epischen Soundtrack von Hans Zimmer.


Der Film war auch gut, nur fand ich den Schluss halt nicht so gut, weil das einfach zu weit hergeholt war.
Da hätte man auch eine außerirdische Zivilisation einbauen können, die die Menschheit hilft, indem sie automatisierte Systeme benutzt, weil sie selbst schon ausgestorben ist.
Das wäre sowieso eine bessere Geschichte. Die Sonde von Außerirdischen trägt alle Informationen der Spezies mit sich. Sie wurde losgeschickt, weil die Spezies kurz vor dem Aussterben war und es die einzige Möglichkeit ist, die kulturellen und technologischen Entwicklungen der Spezies zu konservieren und sie durch das Wissen der Spezies helfen kann, Katastrophen abzuwenden.


----------



## Adi1 (7. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich denke die einzige Möglichkeit, für uns Menschen weiter zu reisen, wären Generationenschiffe.
> Eine andere Möglichkeit sehe ich nicht.


Sorry,
das wird so nicht funktionieren ...   

Neben den kaum realisierbaren technischen Problemen stellen sich noch andere Fragen.

Wer wäre denn überhaupt bereit,
eine Reise anzutreten,
dessen Ziel man zu Lebzeiten niemals erreichen wird ?

Eingepfercht auf engstem Raum,
jeden Tag von den gleichen Fratzen umgeben,
da steigt zwangsläufig das Aggressionspotential ...

An Bord ein solches Schiffes,
müsste eiserner Drill herrschen, jeden Tag, lebenslang ...


----------



## Threshold (7. Mai 2022)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Wer wäre denn überhaupt bereit,
> eine Reise anzutreten,
> dessen Ziel man zu Lebzeiten niemals erreichen wird ?


Da gibt es welche.
Schon heute würden einige zum Mars fliegen, auch wenn man nicht mehr zur Erde zurück käme.


----------



## AzRa-eL (7. Mai 2022)

Cryoschlaf wäre doch auch eine Möglichkeit?


----------



## Threshold (7. Mai 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Cryoschlaf wäre doch auch eine Möglichkeit?


Viel zu unsicher. Niemand forscht da wirklich.
Man kennt Frösche, die einfrieren und wieder auftauen können und danach normal weiter leben aber das ist nicht auf den Menschen übertragbar.
Und selbst wenn du das mit Zellen schaffst, beim Gehirn wird das scheitern. Das menschliche Gehirn ist extrem komplex. Eher werden Alzheimer oder Parkinson heilbar, ehe man ein Gehirn einfrieren und auftauen kann.


----------



## RyzA (7. Mai 2022)

Es soll wohl gehen Spermien oder DNA einzufrieren und später wieder zuverwenden. Das machen ja schon viele.
Aber einen ganzen Organismus, wie den Menschen und später zum Leben zu erwecken, wird nicht funktionieren.

Auf Generationenschiffen muß es eine Fortpflanzung geben. Deswegen ja auch der Name. Künstliche Befruchtung ginge wohl auch noch.


----------



## Threshold (7. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Auf Generationenschiffen muß es eine Fortpflanzung geben. Deswegen ja auch der Name. Künstliche Befruchtung ginge wohl auch noch.


Auf einem Generationenschiff brauchst du eine strenge Geburtenkontrolle und natürlich darf darunter niemand sein, der eine Null Bock Einstellung hat. Jeder muss seien Beitrag leisten.
Anfangs wird das noch funktionieren, aber nach der dritten oder vierten Generation wird es schwer, das aufrecht zu erhalten.
Meiner Meinung nach ist  ein Generationenschiff zum Scheitern verurteilt.
Dann eher ein voll automatisiertes Schiff, das von Androiden und KI gesteuert wird und das eingefrorene Eizellen und Samenzellen mit sich trägt. Inklusive Keimzellen anderer Tiere und Pflanzen.
Das einzige Problem ist das Fehlen einer Gebärmutter. Wie also eine befruchtete Eizelle austragen?
Aber ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass man in 1000 oder 100.000 Jahren in der Lage ist, eine künstliche Gebärmutter zu entwickeln.
Allerdings muss der neue Planet schon sehr lange beobachtet werden. Man muss exakt wissen, wie es um den Planeten steht. Da darf man sich keine Fehler erlauben.


----------



## RyzA (7. Mai 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dann eher ein voll automatisiertes Schiff, das von Androiden und KI gesteuert wird und das eingefrorene Eizellen und Samenzellen mit sich trägt. Inklusive Keimzellen anderer Tiere und Pflanzen.


Halte ich auch für sehr utopisch. Was passiert wenn dem Androiden die Sicherungen durchknallen und er anfängt Experimente zu machen? Ähnlich wie in "Alien Covenant"? Oder meint die menschliche Rasse müsse vernichtet werden und mal kurz das Raumschiff in eine Sonne fliegt?


----------



## Threshold (7. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Halte ich auch für sehr utopisch. Was passiert wenn dem Androiden die Sicherungen durchknallen und er anfängt Experimente zu machen? Ähnlich wie in "Alien Covenant"? Oder meint die menschliche Rasse müsse vernichtet werden und mal kurz das Raumschiff in eine Sonne fliegt?


Denkst du nicht, dass das totaler Unsinn ist?   
Egal welchen Androiden du hast -- er durchläuft einer Programmierung, die nicht veränderbar ist. Keine künstliche Intelligenz erreicht ein Bewusstsein. Terminator ist quatsch.


----------



## RyzA (7. Mai 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Keine künstliche Intelligenz erreicht ein Bewusstsein.


Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher.


----------



## Threshold (7. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher.


Dann erklär mir mal, wie das funktionieren soll?
Künstliche Intelligenz ist sowieso ein Begriff, der völlig nichtssagend ist. Intelligenz ist ein menschlicher Begriff, für Menschen von Menschen entwickelt, da das menschliche Gehirn nun mal eine Entwicklung der Evolution ist.
Ein Computer durchläuft nur Programme und Algorithmen, er kann nicht selbstständig denken und wird es auch nie können.
Deswegen finde ich 2001 - Odyssee im Weltraum so bescheuert.  Hal kann kein Eigenleben entwickeln. Totaler Murks.


----------



## RyzA (7. Mai 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dann erklär mir mal, wie das funktionieren soll?
> Künstliche Intelligenz ist sowieso ein Begriff, der völlig nichtssagend ist. Intelligenz ist ein menschlicher Begriff, für Menschen von Menschen entwickelt, da das menschliche Gehirn nun mal eine Entwicklung der Evolution ist.


Intelligenz ist eben nicht nur auf Menschen anwendbar. Auch auf Tiere.
Intelligenz sagt aus wie hoch die kognitive Leistungsfähigkeit ist.
Ab einen bestimmtes Level von Intelligenz gibt es auch ein Bewußtsein.
Davon bin ich fest überzeugt. Auch bei Computern.
Ein Hauptmerkmal ist die Lernfähigkeit. Und u.a. mit Algorithmen können sie dazu lernen.


----------



## Threshold (7. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Intelligenz ist eben nicht nur auf Menschen anwendbar. Auch auf Tiere.


Aber um die Intelligenz von ´Tieren beurteilen zu können, müsstest du ganz andere Tests entwickeln. Und wie soll das gehen? Niemand kann sich in ein Tier hinein versetzen. Du kannst einen Delfin nicht so erfassen wie einen Affen, da sie unterschiedliche Lebensräume bewohnen.
Es gibt ja nicht mal für den  Menschen einen einheitlichen Intelligenztest.


RyzA schrieb:


> Intelligenz sagt aus wie hoch die kognitive Leistungsfähigkeit ist.


Intelligenz ist ein Konstrukt, das sich Psychologen ausgedacht haben.
Wer ist intelligenter?
Das Kind, das mit 12 Monaten schon laufen kann?
Oder das Kind, das sich mit 3 Jahren noch tragen lässt?


RyzA schrieb:


> Ab einen bestimmtes Level von Intelligenz gibt es auch ein Bewußtsein.
> Davon bin ich fest überzeugt. Auch bei Computern.
> Ein Hauptmerkmal ist die Lernfähigkeit. Und u.a. mit Algorithmen können sie dazu lernen.


Dazu musst du erst mal definieren, was ein Bewusstsein überhaupt ist.
Kann man ein Bewusstsein naturwissenschaftlich erfassen? Oder doch nur philosophisch?


----------



## RyzA (8. Mai 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber um die Intelligenz von ´Tieren beurteilen zu können, müsstest du ganz andere Tests entwickeln. Und wie soll das gehen?


Es gibt doch Test für die Tiere. Z.B. wurden die schon an Primaten, Rabenvögeln, Papageien, Hunden, Katzen, Ratten und Mäusen durchgeführt. In allen Tests gibt es Aufgaben die zu lösen sind um an Nahrung (Belohnungen) zu kommen. Sogar mit Tintenfischen wurden erfolgreich ähnliche Tests gemacht.



Threshold schrieb:


> Du kannst einen Delfin nicht so erfassen wie einen Affen, da sie unterschiedliche Lebensräume bewohnen.


Das stimmt. Dennoch kann man Delfinen in Gefangenschaft was beibringen. Sie waren außerdem in der Lage sich im Spiegel zu erkennen. Was ein Merkmal eines Bewußtseins sein kann.


Threshold schrieb:


> Es gibt ja nicht mal für den  Menschen einen einheitlichen Intelligenztest.


Meistens wird aber der klassische IQ Test angewendet wie wir ihn kennen.
Es gibt auch noch die Theorie der "Multiblen Intelligenzen" aber darüber streitet sich die Fachwelt.



Threshold schrieb:


> Intelligenz ist ein Konstrukt, das sich Psychologen ausgedacht haben.


Ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, dass damit die geistige Leistungsfähigkeit gemeint ist.


Threshold schrieb:


> Wer ist intelligenter?
> Das Kind, das mit 12 Monaten schon laufen kann?
> Oder das Kind, das sich mit 3 Jahren noch tragen lässt?


Unter 3 Jahren werden meines Wissens keine Intelligenztests gemacht.
Außerdem sagt ein Verhaltensmerkmal allein wenig aus.
Albert Einstein konnte angeblich erst mit 4 Jahren sprechen. War aber hochintelligent.


Threshold schrieb:


> Dazu musst du erst mal definieren, was ein Bewusstsein überhaupt ist.
> Kann man ein Bewusstsein naturwissenschaftlich erfassen? Oder doch nur philosophisch?


Das Bewusstsein wird auch in der Medizin und Psychologie erfasst. Es gibt Kriterien welche erfüllt werden müssen:



> Man unterscheidet heute in der Philosophie und Naturwissenschaft verschiedene Aspekte und Entwicklungsstufen:
> 
> 
> _Bewusstsein als „belebt-sein“ oder als „beseelt-sein“_ in verschiedenen Religionen oder als die unbegrenzte Wirklichkeit in mystischen Strömungen.
> ...


Quelle: Bewusstsein - Wikipedia


----------



## Threshold (8. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Es gibt doch Test für die Tiere. Z.B. wurden die schon an Primaten, Rabenvögeln, Papageien, Hunden, Katzen, Ratten und Mäusen durchgeführt. In allen Tests gibt es Aufgaben die zu lösen sind um an Nahrung (Belohnungen) zu kommen. Sogar mit Tintenfischen wurden erfolgreich ähnliche Tests gemacht.


Das funktioniert nur über das Belohnungsprinzip. Das ist schon ein Fallstrick.
Evolution. Entweder Nahrung oder Sex.


RyzA schrieb:


> Albert Einstein konnte angeblich erst mit 4 Jahren sprechen. War aber hochintelligent.


Wo hast du das denn her?
Fakt ist, dass Einstein in Mathematik kein Genie war, denn sonst hätte er keine 10 Jahre gebraucht um die allgemeine Relativitätstheorie zu entwickeln.   
Schau dir Schwarzschild an. Der hatte Einsteins Gleichungen während des Kriegseinsatzes gelöst.


----------



## Adi1 (8. Mai 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Da gibt es welche.
> Schon heute würden einige zum Mars fliegen, auch wenn man nicht mehr zur Erde zurück käme.


Ja sicher,
der liegt ja auch gleich um die Ecke.
6-9 Monate Reisezeit wären ja noch überschaubar,
aber über Generationen hinweg,
wird das schwierig


----------



## Threshold (8. Mai 2022)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Ja sicher,
> der liegt ja auch gleich um die Ecke.
> 6-9 Monate Reisezeit wären ja noch überschaubar,
> aber über Generationen hinweg,
> wird das schwierig


Denk an die ersten Seefahrer, die die Erde erkundet haben. Das war meist auch eine Reise ohne Wiederkehr und trotzdem waren die Leute bereit.


----------



## Adi1 (8. Mai 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Denk an die ersten Seefahrer, die die Erde erkundet haben. Das war meist auch eine Reise ohne Wiederkehr und trotzdem waren die Leute bereit.


Sicher,
auf Kolumbus Schiffen waren auch viele verurteilte Straftäter,
mit der Garantie auf Amnestie ... 

Wirklich freiwillig dürften die Wenigsten auf die Reise gegangen sein


----------



## RyzA (8. Mai 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das funktioniert nur über das Belohnungsprinzip. Das ist schon ein Fallstrick.
> Evolution. Entweder Nahrung oder Sex.


Na und? Trotzdem lernen sie so dazu. Menschen lernen auch besser wenn sie Belohnungen bekommen. 


Threshold schrieb:


> Wo hast du das denn her?


Mehrfach gelesen. Aber jetzt steht bei Wikipedia 3 Jahre.


Threshold schrieb:


> Fakt ist, dass Einstein in Mathematik kein Genie war, denn sonst hätte er keine 10 Jahre gebraucht um die allgemeine Relativitätstheorie zu entwickeln.
> Schau dir Schwarzschild an. Der hatte Einsteins Gleichungen während des Kriegseinsatzes gelöst.


Einstein hatte sich Hilfe vom Mathematiker Marcel Großmann dafür geholt.
Aber dennoch das meiste selber entwickelt. 
Gleichungen entwickeln und zu formulieren ist außerdem etwas anderes als sie zu lösen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (8. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Na und? Trotzdem lernen sie so dazu. Menschen lernen auch besser wenn sie Belohnungen bekommen.


Hier sind körperliche Bedürfnisse/Begierden der Antrieb. Künstliche Intelligenz oder anorganische Androiden besitzen so etwas nicht, wie soll dann der Anreiz zur Weiterentwicklung geschaffen werden?


----------



## RyzA (8. Mai 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Künstliche Intelligenz oder anorganische Androiden besitzen so etwas nicht, wie soll dann der Anreiz zur Weiterentwicklung geschaffen werden?


Wenn es nach @Threshold geht besser gar nicht. Sonst entwickeln sie nachher noch ein Bewußtsein.  

Aber künstliche Intelligenz kann auch ohne Belohnungen dazu lernen. Sieht man ja in der K.I. Forschung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (8. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn es nach @Threshold geht besser gar nicht. Sonst entwickeln sie nachher noch ein Bewußtsein.


Aber die Frage wäre, was ein Bewußtsein ist und wie wird das tatsächlich entwickelt. Dafür gibt es glaube ich noch keine evidenten Beweise.


----------



## chill_eule (8. Mai 2022)

Ich sag nur eins:

LtCdr *Data

*


----------



## RyzA (8. Mai 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Aber die Frage wäre, was ein Bewußtsein ist und wie wird das tatsächlich entwickelt. Dafür gibt es glaube ich noch keine evidenten Beweise.


Beweise nicht aber Indizien bzw Kriterien was ein Bewußtsein ausmacht. Die hatte ich oben weiter gepostet. 
Wie es aber genau entsteht das weiß man noch nicht.


----------



## Threshold (8. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Na und? Trotzdem lernen sie so dazu. Menschen lernen auch besser wenn sie Belohnungen bekommen.


Du kannst ihnen aber die Belohnung verwehren, wenn sie eine Aufgabe nicht vollständig erfüllen. Das klappt bei Tieren nicht. Ohne Belohnung machen die gar nichts.
Hast du denn besser gelernt, wenn du dir nach den Hausaufgaben eine Tafel Schokolade reingedrückt hast? 
Oder hast du den Müll sofort raus gebracht, wenn deine Freundin dich nett darum geben hatte? 



RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn es nach @Threshold geht besser gar nicht. Sonst entwickeln sie nachher noch ein Bewußtsein.


Nicht verwechseln.
Eine künstliche Intelligenz (was auch immer das sein soll) wird niemals ein Bewusstsein entwickeln und sich fragen, wieso es nur Toasts heiß machen soll, obwohl es auch Brötchen könnte.   
Ein Computer ist es völlig anderes als ein menschliches Gehirn. Für den Menschen ist es eine Selbstverständlichkeit, eine Treppe aufzusteigen. An Treppen sind schon viele Roboter gescheitert.
Oder versuch mal einem Textprogramm bei zu bringen, was Sarkasmus ist.
Der Mensch ist das Ergebnis von Millionen Jahre Evolution. Das kannst du nicht in 50 Jahren einer Maschine einhauchen.
Maschinen kannst du nutzen, um automatisierte Abläufe zu überwachen aber keine Maschine der Welt hätte Apollo 13 retten können. Das konnten nur Menschen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (8. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Beweise nicht aber Indizien bzw Kriterien was ein Bewußtsein ausmacht. Die hatte ich oben weiter gepostet.


Das streitet ja auch hier keiner ab, wenn ich die Diskussion richtig verfolgt habe.


RyzA schrieb:


> Wie es aber genau entsteht das weiß man noch nicht.


Genau um diesen Punkt geht's, daher meinen wir dann alle das Gleiche


----------



## Threshold (8. Mai 2022)

Die Frage ist ja, ob man Bewusstsein naturwissenschaftlich erfassen kann.
Genauso könnte man fragen, wo die Seele ist.
Das sind Fragen, die eher an Theologen oder Philosophen gerichtet sind.
Naturwissenschaftler gehen Fakten nach und da sieht das so aus, dass Bewusstsein auch heißen kann, dass man sich seiner Stellung in der Natur bewusst ist und das würde Tiere ausklammern.
Andererseits könnte man auch dem Menschen das Bewusstsein absprechen, da man meinen müsste, dass er sich dessen bewusst ist, dass er seine Lebensgrundlage zerstört.
Trotzdem überwiegt die Profitgier.
Wie also definiert man Bewusstsein? Dass man sich seiner selbst bewusst ist? Dass man weiß, dass das Leben endlich ist? Dass die Gesamtheit wichtiger ist als das Individuum?


----------



## RyzA (9. Mai 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nicht verwechseln.
> Eine künstliche Intelligenz (was auch immer das sein soll) wird niemals ein Bewusstsein entwickeln und sich fragen, wieso es nur Toasts heiß machen soll, obwohl es auch Brötchen könnte.
> Ein Computer ist es völlig anderes als ein menschliches Gehirn. Für den Menschen ist es eine Selbstverständlichkeit, eine Treppe aufzusteigen. An Treppen sind schon viele Roboter gescheitert.
> Oder versuch mal einem Textprogramm bei zu bringen, was Sarkasmus ist.
> ...


Dennoch ist die Entwicklung von Computern rasant. Guck dir mal die Entwicklung von Computern der letzten 40 Jahre an. Und welche Rechenleistung die heute haben gegenüber früher.

Wenn sie dazu lernen können und ein bestimmtes Intelligenzlevel erreichen, können sie sich bestimmt auch irgendwann reflektieren und selber weiter entwickeln.



Threshold schrieb:


> Naturwissenschaftler gehen Fakten nach und da sieht das so aus, dass Bewusstsein auch heißen kann, dass man sich seiner Stellung in der Natur bewusst ist und das würde Tiere ausklammern.


Zumindest können sich manche Tiere im Spiegel erkennen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Frage ist ja, ob man Bewusstsein naturwissenschaftlich erfassen kann.
> Genauso könnte man fragen, wo die Seele ist.
> Das sind Fragen, die eher an Theologen oder Philosophen gerichtet sind.


Medizinisch ist das ganz einfach: wenn jemand nicht mehr ansprechbar ist und reagiert, aber scheinbar noch lebt... ist er nicht mehr bei Bewußtsein.
Und nein, dass ist nicht nur eine Frage der Theologie und Philosophie. Sondern wird interdisziplinär auch naturwissenschaftlich behandelt.


Threshold schrieb:


> Wie also definiert man Bewusstsein?


Die wichtigste Merkmale, worin es einen breiten Konsens gibt, hatte ich schon genannt.

Aber hier nochmal:



> Man unterscheidet heute in der Philosophie und Naturwissenschaft verschiedene Aspekte und Entwicklungsstufen:
> 
> 
> _Bewusstsein als „belebt-sein“ oder als „beseelt-sein“_ in verschiedenen Religionen oder als die unbegrenzte Wirklichkeit in mystischen Strömungen.
> ...


----------



## compisucher (9. Mai 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nicht verwechseln.
> Eine künstliche Intelligenz (was auch immer das sein soll) wird niemals ein Bewusstsein entwickeln und sich fragen, wieso es nur Toasts heiß machen soll, obwohl es auch Brötchen könnte.
> Ein Computer ist es völlig anderes als ein menschliches Gehirn. Für den Menschen ist es eine Selbstverständlichkeit, eine Treppe aufzusteigen. An Treppen sind schon viele Roboter gescheitert.
> Oder versuch mal einem Textprogramm bei zu bringen, was Sarkasmus ist.
> ...


Die Kernfrage ist doch, und ich glaube der werte @RyzA meint dies, inwiefern wird eine KI in Zukunft in der Lage sein, ein eigenes Bewußtsein (wie auch immer das sein mag) zu entwickeln.
Genau dies ist ja das Thema bei vielen SciFi Romanen oder Filmen.
Mir jüngstes bekanntes Beispiel ist ja "Picard" Staffel 1, das "Androidenthema".
Im Prinzip arbeitet auch "I Robot" oder aber auch "Terminator" genau mit diesem Thema.
In die Zukunft projiziert, ist es kaum absehbar, ob es tatsächlich in 200-300 Jahren zu solchen Entwicklungen kommen könnte.
Ich bin bei dir, dass in den aktuell mir bekannten Anwendungen Roboter noch extrem weit davon entfernt sind.
Ein Schweißroboter scheitert schon, wenn nur ein winziges Hindernis auf dem zu bearbeiteten Material vorhanden ist. Der Programmierer hat in dem Fall schlichtweg den Abbruch der Arbeit  vorgesehen, damit kein Schaden entsteht.
Und die "Androiden" sind maximal entfernt menschenähnliche und von Menschen programmierte Maschinen, die vielleicht schon Kaffee eingießen können und "lernen" können, am Tisch sitzende Menschen, die sich bewegen, auszuweichen um den Kaffee nicht zu verschütten.
Aber warum sie Kaffee eingießen und warum sie Bewegungen analysieren müssen um den Kaffee nicht zu verschütten, das wissen diese Dinger nicht.
Kernthema wäre also, inwiefern eine KI einen eigenen Willen entwickeln wird.
Denn nur mit einem eigenen Willen wäre eine alternative Entscheidung zum Basisbefehl "Kaffee eingießen" möglich.
Nämlich dem Menschen den Kaffee ins Gesicht zu schütten, weil dieser so unperfekt ist oder selbst zu trinken (was dann eine ganz andere Problematik mit sich brächte).


----------



## Threshold (9. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dennoch ist die Entwicklung von Computern rasant. Guck dir mal die Entwicklung von Computern der letzten 40 Jahre an. Und welche Rechenleistung die heute haben gegenüber früher.


Das Prinzip ist aber immer gleich geblieben. Da ändert sich gar nichts und ein Quantencomputer ist da auch nicht anders.
Ohne Software ist ein Computer nur ein Briefbeschwerer.
Ein neu geborenes Baby ist aber kein Briefbeschwerer. Es besitzt schon Fähigkeiten, die für das Überleben entscheidend sind.


RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn sie dazu lernen können und ein bestimmtes Intelligenzlevel erreichen, können sie sich bestimmt auch irgendwann reflektieren und selber weiter entwickeln.


Klar könnte ein Android mit seiner Umgebung interagieren und sich selbst reflektieren.
Aber ist das wirklich ein Bewusstsein, was wir als Mensch darunter verstehen?
Und wieso sollte eine Maschine irgendwann sein Eigenleben entwickeln?
Ein Sauerstoffatom entwickelt ja auch kein Eigenleben. 


RyzA schrieb:


> Medizinisch ist das ganz einfach: wenn jemand nicht mehr ansprechbar ist und reagiert, aber scheinbar noch lebt... ist er nicht mehr bei Bewußtsein.


Wenn du schläfst, bist du auch bewusstlos. Trotzdem bist du weder krank noch tot.
Und bewusst wird hier "wach" genannt. Das hat mit Bewusstsein nichts zu tun.



compisucher schrieb:


> Kernthema wäre also, inwiefern eine KI einen eigenen Willen entwickeln wird.


Darum geht es. Wieso sollte das eintreten?
Ein Toaster macht Toasts, der macht das, weil ich auf einen Knopf drücke.
Und ein Roboter durchläuft Programme, die auf ihn zu geschnitten sind. Ein medizinischer Roboter in einem Krankenhaus würde man nie sagen, dass er in die Kanalisation gehen und dort ein Rohrbruch beheben soll. Das kann er nicht, dafür ist er nicht programmiert worden.
Und er würde auch nicht plötzlich zum Superhelden werden und auf einmal von selbst in die Kanalisation laufen und versuchen den Schaden zu beheben.


compisucher schrieb:


> Denn nur mit einem eigenen Willen wäre eine alternative Entscheidung zum Basisbefehl "Kaffee eingießen" möglich.
> Nämlich dem Menschen den Kaffee ins Gesicht zu schütten, weil dieser so unperfekt ist oder selbst zu trinken (was dann eine ganz andere Problematik mit sich brächte).


Wenn der Roboter irgendwann sagt: "hol dir deinen Kaffee selbst, du dämlicher Haarlosaffe." würde ich mir Gedanken machen.


----------



## RyzA (9. Mai 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ohne Software ist ein Computer nur ein Briefbeschwerer.


Habe ich irgendwo geschrieben das eine K.I. ohne Software funktioniert?


Threshold schrieb:


> Aber ist das wirklich ein Bewusstsein, was wir als Mensch darunter verstehen?


Es ist ein Kriterium davon.


Threshold schrieb:


> Und wieso sollte eine Maschine irgendwann sein Eigenleben entwickeln?


Wieso nicht? Das wäre auch eine Art Evolution, welche vielleicht zwangsläufig eintritt, wenn das K.I. Level sehr hoch wird.


Threshold schrieb:


> Ein Sauerstoffatom entwickelt ja auch kein Eigenleben.


Komischer Vergleich. Ein Sauerstoffatom ist viel simpler.


Threshold schrieb:


> Und bewusst wird hier "wach" genannt. Das hat mit Bewusstsein nichts zu tun.


In der Medizin schon. Das ist ein Aspekt oder Kriterium vom Bewußtsein.

Wie ich schon mehrfach schrieb geht die Bewußtseinsforschung *interdisziplinär* vor.

Aber du ignorierst wieder Fakten und Argumente.


----------



## compisucher (9. Mai 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Darum geht es. Wieso sollte das eintreten?


Nur dann, wenn er darauf bewusst programmiert werden würde, sofern das jemals möglich sein wird.


Threshold schrieb:


> Und ein Roboter durchläuft Programme, die auf ihn zu geschnitten sind. Ein medizinischer Roboter in einem Krankenhaus würde man nie sagen, dass er in die Kanalisation gehen und dort ein Rohrbruch beheben soll. Das kann er nicht, dafür ist er nicht programmiert worden.
> Und er würde auch nicht plötzlich zum Superhelden werden und auf einmal von selbst in die Kanalisation laufen und versuchen den Schaden zu beheben.


Es ist eine Frage der zu Verfügung stehenden Informationen, die eine KI vom Erschaffer erhalten würde.
Bekommt er eine spezialisierte Datenlage, wird er für sich immer nur innerhalb dieser Datenlage Optimierungen erkennen.
Sprich, der medizinische Roboter könnte hypothetisch in der Lage sein, z. B. wenn er Pillen dem Patienten geben soll, mit Hilfe von Interface/Schnittstellen whatever erkennen, dass die Dosierung 2x Pille blau, 10 Tage lang nach 5 Tagen nur noch 1,5 Pillen blau und noch eine rosa Pille dazu besser für den Patienten wäre.
Je nach Programmierer, darf er die Dosierung dann selber geben oder informiert den anweisenden Arzt, dass jetzt die letztgenannte Pillendosis die bessere wäre.
Er kann aber immer noch nicht die Kanalisation reparieren..

Kniffliger wäre es (was ja in der SciFi sozusagen Grundvoraussetzung jeglichen androider Daseinsform ist), dass er ein umfangreiches Allgemeinwissen bekommt. 
Und kritisch wird es dann, wenn gegenteilige Befehle in den Datensätzen vorhanden wäre.

Szenario:

1. Grundgebot: Du darfst Menschen nicht schädigen.

2. Android erlebt Situation, in der er z. B. jenen Menschen nicht vor dem Tod retten kann, weil ein Böser eben diesen Menschen umnietet und er darf nix dagegen tun.

3. Android erkennt in der Eigenanalyse und Abwägung von logischen Parametern, dass der einzige Ausweg, seinen Schutzbefohlenen vor dem Tod zu retten, nur der vom ihm verursachte Tod des bösen Typs  wäre.
Er kommt also für sich in einen "Gewissenskonflikt".

4. Je nach Programmierung schaltet sich nun in eine gleichen Situation der Android ab oder die KI wurde so offen programmiert, das er reagiert.
Die KI ist an einem Punkt angekommen, von wo sie einen eigenen Willen "selbst kreieren" könnte.

Der Punkt, über den wir hier diskutieren ist also, ob jemals in Zukunft die Technologie so weit vorangeschritten ist, dass die KI auf Grund gigantischer Datenmenge über gegenteilige Befehle stolpert und dann selbst entscheidet, was sie tun soll.


----------



## Threshold (9. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wieso nicht? Das wäre auch eine Art Evolution, welche vielleicht zwangsläufig eintritt, wenn das K.I. Level sehr hoch ist.


Hat sich ein Schimpanse in  den letzten 5 Millionen Jahren irgendwie weiter entwickelt?
Warum sollte das ein Roboter tun?


RyzA schrieb:


> Aber du ignorierst wieder Fakten und Argumente.


Nö. Du denkst dir eine Zukunft, für die es keinerlei Vergleiche oder gar Möglichkeiten gibt.
Der Mensch ist ein kind der Evolution.
Wieso sich überhaupt der Mensch entwickelt hat, ist nicht erklärbar.
Dinosaurier lebten viel länger, trotzdem haben die sich nie so weit entwickelt wie der Mensch.
Die Frage ist eher, wieso die Evolution ein Wesen hervorgebracht hat, das Fragen über die Sinnhaftigkeit des Lebens stellt und in ´der Lage ist, den Ursprung der Materie zu entschlüssen.
Atome haben sich schon immer so verhalten, wie sie es tun. Der Mensch hat aber aus der Forschung über Materie die Quantenphysik entwickelt.
Das hatte zuvor kein anderes Lebewesen auf der Erde geschafft. Die Frage ist, wieso nicht?
Und was bedeutet das für das Leben im Universum allgemein?
Ist es das ziel der Evolution immer ein Lebewesen wie den Menschen hervorzubringen oder war das auf der Erde reiner -Zufall, der so nie wieder eintreten wird?


compisucher schrieb:


> Es ist eine Frage der zu Verfügung stehenden Informationen, die eine KI vom Erschaffer erhalten würde.
> Bekommt er eine spezialisierte Datenlage, wird er für sich immer nur innerhalb dieser Datenlage Optimierungen erkennen.
> Sprich, der medizinische Roboter könnte hypothetisch in der Lage sein, z. B. wenn er Pillen dem Patienten geben soll, mit Hilfe von Interface/Schnittstellen whatever erkennen, dass die Dosierung 2x Pille blau, 10 Tage lang nach 5 Tagen nur noch 1,5 Pillen blau und noch eine rosa Pille dazu besser für den Patienten wäre.
> Je nach Programmierer, darf er die Dosierung dann selber geben oder informiert den anweisenden Arzt, dass jetzt die letztgenannte Pillendosis die bessere wäre.
> Er kann aber immer noch nicht die Kanalisation reparieren..


Das kann man auch entsprechend programmieren. Anhand einer Datenbank kann er dann entscheiden, wie die Dosierung sein muss. Fragt er einen Arzt, mach der Arzt ja letztendlich nichts anderes. Er bemüht ebenfalls eine Datenbank.
Aber der roboter kann nur Entscheidungen innerhalb seiner Programmierung treffen. Nicht darüber hinaus.
Ich könnte mich auch an der Kanalisation versuchen und würde vermutlich ebenfalls scheitern, aber ich weiß eben auch, wo meine Grenzen sind.
Ein Roboter, dessen Bewusstsein überhand nimmt, könnte seine Grenzen nicht erkennen und würde am Ende versuchen einen fusionsporozess zu regeln oder so.


compisucher schrieb:


> Kniffliger wäre es (was ja in der SciFi sozusagen Grundvoraussetzung jeglichen androider Daseinsform ist), dass er ein umfangreiches Allgemeinwissen bekommt.
> Und kritisch wird es dann, wenn gegenteilige Befehle in den Datensätzen vorhanden wäre.


Du meinst die  Regeln von Asimov?
Die sind ja klar gegliedert und können sich daher nicht gegenseitig blockieren.
Man könnte aber die Frage stellen, ob ein solcher Roboter lügen kann?
Andererseits -- wieso sollte ein Roboter lügen können?


compisucher schrieb:


> Szenario:
> 
> 1. Grundgebot: Du darfst Menschen nicht schädigen.
> 
> ...


Nein. Er kommt ja in kein Konflikt, da die Regeln klar sind. Er darf keinen Menschen Schaden zu fügen. Fertig.
Es geht ja auch nicht um Drohnen oder Kampfroboter wie bei Terminator, es geht um Roboter, die (und darum ging es mir ja anfangs) ein Generationenschiff betreiben, weil der Mensch das nicht könnte.


----------



## RyzA (9. Mai 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hat sich ein Schimpanse in  den letzten 5 Millionen Jahren irgendwie weiter entwickelt?


Weil er perfekt an seinen Lebensraum angepasst ist? 


Threshold schrieb:


> Warum sollte das ein Roboter tun?


Vielleicht eine Häufung von "Fehlern " im Programmcode welche zu nicht vorhersagbaren Ereignissen führen?


Threshold schrieb:


> Nö. Du denkst dir eine Zukunft, für die es keinerlei Vergleiche oder gar Möglichkeiten gibt.


Wie soll ich Dinge aus der Zukunft vergleichen?
Man kann nur schätzen oder vermuten was mal eintritt.

Außerdem würden  nach deiner Sichtweise  alle Intelligenz - und Bewußtseinsforscher auf dem Irrweg sein. Sehr gewagt.



Threshold schrieb:


> Der Mensch ist ein kind der Evolution.
> Wieso sich überhaupt der Mensch entwickelt hat, ist nicht erklärbar.
> Dinosaurier lebten viel länger, trotzdem haben die sich nie so weit entwickelt wie der Mensch.
> Die Frage ist eher, wieso die Evolution ein Wesen hervorgebracht hat, das Fragen über die Sinnhaftigkeit des Lebens stellt und in ´der Lage ist, den Ursprung der Materie zu entschlüssen.
> ...


Auch bei Tieren gibt es Indizien für ein Bewußtsein. Manche Tiere erfüllen mehrere Kriterien davon.
Bewußtsein tritt zwangsläufig ab einen bestimmten Grad der Intelligenz auf. Davon bin ich überzeugt.

Das wir uns weiterentwickelt haben ist die Konsequenz aus (für uns günstigen) zufälligen Ereignissen über einen langen Zeitraum.


----------



## AzRa-eL (9. Mai 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ist es das ziel der Evolution immer ein Lebewesen wie den Menschen hervorzubringen oder war das auf der Erde reiner -Zufall, der so nie wieder eintreten wird?


Oder das gesamte Universum und alles, was sich darin befindet, ist ein Akt der Schöpfung eines Gottes, der nur dem Menschen die Fähigkeit in Form von Intelligenz/Bewusstsein gegeben hat, das alles zu reflektieren und daraus resultierend seine Schlüsse zu ziehen


----------



## compisucher (9. Mai 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hat sich ein Schimpanse in  den letzten 5 Millionen Jahren irgendwie weiter entwickelt?


Na ja, er ist in einer evolutionären Nische angekommen und in seiner Lebensumgebung braucht es kaum Weiterentwicklung. Über all die Zeit war er im Dschungel kaum mit einer höherentwickelten Spezies in Kontakt gekommen. Auf die Gefahr seines Vetters Mensch kann er kaum innerhalb von wenigen Jahrtausenden mittels Evolution reagieren.


Threshold schrieb:


> Warum sollte das ein Roboter tun?


Ob ein Roboter/Android das jemals können wird = keine Ahnung.
Weiterentwicklung passiert i. d. R. nur als Reaktion auf äußere Einflüsse.
Es bedarf also einer menschenähnliche Datenmenge im Speicher, sich widersprechenden Datensätze und einem äußeren Impuls, gerade diese Datensätze intern zu analysieren.


Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso sich überhaupt der Mensch entwickelt hat, ist nicht erklärbar.


Es gibt Ansätze, witziger Weise mit damaligen Klimawandel in Bezug.


Threshold schrieb:


> Dinosaurier lebten viel länger, trotzdem haben die sich nie so weit entwickelt wie der Mensch.


Was wir faktisch nicht wissen.
Was genau bedeutet Weiterentwicklung?
Technischer Art zweifellos, Dinos haben, soweit bekannt,  kein technisches Artefakt hinterlassen.
Wir haben grob 1 milliardstel an möglichen Versteinerungen bisher entdeckt. Die Wissenschaft geht davon aus, dass gut 98% aller Dinoarten noch unentdeckt sind.
Ob darunter dann doch eine Art "Dino Habilis" je entstanden war, werden wir wohl nie erfahren.


Threshold schrieb:


> Die Frage ist eher, wieso die Evolution ein Wesen hervorgebracht hat, das Fragen über die Sinnhaftigkeit des Lebens stellt und in ´der Lage ist, den Ursprung der Materie zu entschlüssen.
> Atome haben sich schon immer so verhalten, wie sie es tun. Der Mensch hat aber aus der Forschung über Materie die Quantenphysik entwickelt.
> Das hatte zuvor kein anderes Lebewesen auf der Erde geschafft. Die Frage ist, wieso nicht?
> Und was bedeutet das für das Leben im Universum allgemein?
> Ist es das ziel der Evolution immer ein Lebewesen wie den Menschen hervorzubringen oder war das auf der Erde reiner -Zufall, der so nie wieder eintreten wird?


Da wir nur die Stichprobe 1, den Menschen kennen, ist die Beantwortung kaum möglich.
Eine Stichprobe 2, technisch basierte Alienrasse, würde gemäß deiner Argumentation für einen universellen Masterplan sprechen.
Blöd nur, wenn es dann doch nur Zufall wäre...


Threshold schrieb:


> Du meinst die  Regeln von Asimov?


so ungefähr


Threshold schrieb:


> Die sind ja klar gegliedert und können sich daher nicht gegenseitig blockieren.
> Man könnte aber die Frage stellen, ob ein solcher Roboter lügen kann?
> Andererseits -- wieso sollte ein Roboter lügen können?


Er wird mutmaßlich nicht lügen können, so lange ein entsprechende Grundprogrammierung vorhanden ist.
Aber er könnte Informationen nicht übermitteln, falls die Info seinen direkten Schutzbefohlenen schaden könnte


Threshold schrieb:


> Nein. Er kommt ja in kein Konflikt, da die Regeln klar sind. Er darf keinen Menschen Schaden zu fügen. Fertig.


Auch wenn sein direkter Schutzbefohlener/Befehlsgeber durch sein Nichthandeln ums Leben kommt?
Weiss ich natürlich nicht, da wir aus meiner Sicht über eine künftige KI philosophieren, die etwas mehr kann als alles Heutige.
Meine Mutmaßung habe ich ja geschrieben, er wird sich abschalten, weil er einen Datenkonflikt hat, den wir als Gewissenskonflikt interpretieren könnten.


Threshold schrieb:


> Es geht ja auch nicht um Drohnen oder Kampfroboter wie bei Terminator, es geht um Roboter, die (und darum ging es mir ja anfangs) ein Generationenschiff betreiben, weil der Mensch das nicht könnte.


Nein, schon klar.
Im Prinzip diskutiert ihr über "HAL9000" oder dergleichen:








						HAL 9000 – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Für ein Generationenraumschiff bedarf es nicht zwangsläufig "androider", sprich menschenähnlicher Roboter.
Es braucht eine mächtige KI,  die auf Katastrophen reagieren kann und im Notfall Reparaturroboter u. dgl. zum Einsatz bringen kann.
Falls dann die KI "RyzA 9000" ebenso eine Neurose wie HAL 9000 entwickelt (Mission muss fortgesetzt werden, die Menschen dürfen mich nicht abschalten) haste ein Thema an Bord...


----------



## Threshold (9. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Weil er perfekt an seinen Lebensraum angepasst ist?


War der Mensch das denn nicht?



AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Oder das gesamte Universum und alles, was sich darin befindet, ist ein Akt der Schöpfung eines Gottes, der nur dem Menschen die Fähigkeit in Form von Intelligenz/Bewusstsein gegeben hat, das alles zu reflektieren und daraus resultierend seine Schlüsse zu ziehen


Und wieso hat das 4,5 Milliarden Jahre gedauert und wieso musste erst Indien gegen Asien prallen und das Himalaya entstehen?  



compisucher schrieb:


> Na ja, er ist in einer evolutionären Nische angekommen und in seiner Lebensumgebung braucht es kaum Weiterentwicklung. Über all die Zeit war er im Dschungel kaum mit einer höherentwickelten Spezies in Kontakt gekommen. Auf die Gefahr seines Vetters Mensch kann er kaum innerhalb von wenigen Jahrtausenden mittels Evolution reagieren.


Das ist ja eben die Frage. Die Menschenaffen blieben dort, wo sie waren, da sie alles hatten. Nur ein Menschenaffe ist weiter gegangen und hat sich weltweit ausgebreitet.
Wieso aber hat er das gemacht?
Genauso kann man fragen, wieso die Europäer die Welt bereist haben, Entdeckungen tätigten und Regionen ausgebeutet haben?
Die Chinesen haben deutlich vor den Europäern Afrika entdeckt, sind aber wieder nach Hause gefahren und haben sich nie wieder dafür interessiert.


compisucher schrieb:


> Ob ein Roboter/Android das jemals können wird = keine Ahnung.
> Weiterentwicklung passiert i. d. R. nur als Reaktion auf äußere Einflüsse.
> Es bedarf also einer menschenähnliche Datenmenge im Speicher, sich widersprechenden Datensätze und einem äußeren Impuls, gerade diese Datensätze intern zu analysieren.


Du gehst aber jetzt davon aus, dass ein Roboter Gefühle entwickelt und Gut und Böse voneinander unterscheiden könnte. Nicht mal der Mensch kann Gut und Böse voneinander unterscheiden.


compisucher schrieb:


> Es gibt Ansätze, witziger Weise mit damaligen Klimawandel in Bezug.


Das war ja das mit Indien. Der Himalaya türmt sich auf und in Ostafrika wird es trocken und der Mensch kletterte von den bäumen und lief durch die Prärie. Damit er besser gucken kann, richtete er sich auf und ging auf zwei Beinen.
Der großer Verlierer waren die Frauen, die einem Kompromiss zwischen aufrecht gehen und gebären eingehen mussten. 


compisucher schrieb:


> Was wir faktisch nicht wissen.
> Was genau bedeutet Weiterentwicklung?
> Technischer Art zweifellos, Dinos haben, soweit bekannt,  kein technisches Artefakt hinterlassen.
> Wir haben grob 1 milliardstel an möglichen Versteinerungen bisher entdeckt. Die Wissenschaft geht davon aus, dass gut 98% aller Dinoarten noch unentdeckt sind.
> Ob darunter dann doch eine Art "Dino Habilis" je entstanden war, werden wir wohl nie erfahren.


Das ist die Kernfrage. Was bedeutet hoch entwickelt?
Ein Parasit ist perfekt entwickelt. Eine Schildkröte gibt es seit 400 Millionen Jahren in der form. Die muss nicht anders sein.
wieso aber entwickelte sich der Mensch so weit, dass er zu dem Lebewesen wurde, der er heute ist?
Ich hab darauf keine Antwort und könnte auch nicht erklären, ob das immer das Ziel von Evolution ist.


compisucher schrieb:


> Da wir nur die Stichprobe 1, den Menschen kennen, ist die Beantwortung kaum möglich.
> Eine Stichprobe 2, technisch basierte Alienrasse, würde gemäß deiner Argumentation für einen universellen Masterplan sprechen.
> Blöd nur, wenn es dann doch nur Zufall wäre...


Ich meine nicht Masterplan, sondern einfach die Frage, ob die Evolution immer so weit geht, dass ein wesen wie der Mensch das ziel ist. Sofern die Umstände passen, versteht sich. Ohne die Photosynthese gäbe es keinen freien Sauerstoff. Und ohne freier Sauerstoff als Energiegeber gäbe es kein hoch entwickeltes Leben.
(ja, ich weiß, es gäbe noch andere Elemente, die hohe Energien bei der Reaktion frei setzen wie z.B. Fluor. aber die Evolution nimmt die Elemente, die da sind und Sauerstoff ist das am häufigste Elemente im Universum, das in Sternen produziert wird).


compisucher schrieb:


> Für ein Generationenraumschiff bedarf es nicht zwangsläufig "androider", sprich menschenähnlicher Roboter.
> Es braucht eine mächtige KI,  die auf Katastrophen reagieren kann und im Notfall Reparaturroboter u. dgl. zum Einsatz bringen kann.
> Falls dann die KI "RyzA 9000" ebenso eine Neurose wie HAL 9000 entwickelt (Mission muss fortgesetzt werden, die Menschen dürfen mich nicht abschalten) haste ein Thema an Bord...


Ein Generationenschiff braucht schon viel, Immerhin muss man ein Baby erzeugen und es erziehen (frag mich nicht, wie das so laufen wird. Captain Future wurde ja von Simon Wright erzogen und der war nur ein Gehirn. Und Tarzan kennen wir alle). Da ist es einfacher, wenn das ein roboter in Menschengestalt macht.
Bei Hal beiß ich ja immer in den Handrücken.
Er tötet Menschen weíl er nicht in der Lage ist einen Fehler zuzugeben. Das ist meiner Meinung nach nicht möglich. So arbeitet eine künstliche Intelligenz nicht.


----------



## RyzA (9. Mai 2022)

@Threshold : Es gibt kein "Ziel" der Evolution. Sonst würde das ja gerade einen Masterplan implizieren. Sie läuft einfach ab. Die Arten sind durch Zufälle und Anpassungsprozesse entstanden. Nach dem "Trial&Error" Prinzip über sehr lange Zeiträume.

Wir sind zu 98% mit dem Schimpansen genetisch verwandt.
Nur dadurch das der Mensch aufeinmal die Bäume verlassen hat, angefangen hat aufrecht zu gehen, Werkzeuge und Waffen herzustellen, um auf die Jagd zu gehen, Feuer zu entdecken zu nutzen hat sich sein Gehirn immer weiter entwickelt. Warum er das aufeinmal gemacht hat weiß ich nicht. Vielleicht durch Konkurrenz bzw Selektionsdruck.

Aber wenn man alles in Frage stellt und nicht bereit ist, sich  auf gewisse Definitionen zu einigen, gibt es auch keinen  Forschungsgegenstand und man kommt letztendlich nicht weiter. So ist das mit der Intelligenz und auch mit dem Bewußtsein.


----------



## Threshold (9. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> @Threshold : Es gibt kein "Ziel" der Evolution. Sonst würde das ja gerade einen Masterplan implizieren. Sie läuft einfach ab. Die Arten sind durch Zufälle und Anpassungsprozesse entstanden. Nach dem "Trial&Error" Prinzip über sehr lange Zeiträume.


Das ist es ja. wohin geht die Evolution?
Es gab ja nicht nur den Menschen, es gab viele Homos, die konkurriert haben und am Ende hat sich der Mensch durchgesetzt.


RyzA schrieb:


> Wir sind zu 98% mit dem Schimpansen genetisch verwandt.
> Nur dadurch das der Mensch aufeinmal die Bäume verlassen hat, angefangen hat aufrecht zu gehen, Werkzeuge und Waffen herzustellen, um auf die Jagd zu gehen, Feuer zu entdecken zu nutzen hat sich sein Gehirn immer weiter entwickelt. Warum er das aufeinmal gemacht hat weiß ich nicht.


Genau das meine ich. Ich weiß das auch nicht. -es ist passiert und die Frage ist, ob es nur an den Umständen lag, oder ob da noch mehr zusammen kam.
Das ganze ging ja auch relativ schnell. Sofern ich das richtig weiß, haben sich die Vorfahren der Menschenaffen vor 10-15 Millionen Jahren getrennt. 10 Millionen Jahre ist ja nur ein Wimpernschlag.
Ich finde es zumindest erstaunlich wie schnell das ging und natürlich hat auch das Klima seinen Einfluss gehabt.
Ohne die Eiszeit gäbe es den Evolutionsdruck nicht. Erst als die Antarktis im Südpol die erde abkühlte, ging es ja los.


----------



## compisucher (9. Mai 2022)

Vorab: guter Beitrag!


Threshold schrieb:


> Du gehst aber jetzt davon aus, dass ein Roboter Gefühle entwickelt und Gut und Böse voneinander unterscheiden könnte. Nicht mal der Mensch kann Gut und Böse voneinander unterscheiden.


Nein, rein gefühllos gemeint.
Auch nicht gut und böse.
Die fiktive + hypothetische Programmierung:
Schütze das Kleinkind von Familie x auf dem Spielplatz, damit es sich nicht verletzt.
Wird torpediert durch den gewalttätigen Kindesentführer.
Je nach Schutzschaltung, schaltet der Android ab, schnappt das Kind und rennt weg oder stellt sich dem Angreifer.
Je komplexer und gefährdender für das Kind die Situation wird und je komplexer die Datenmenge des Androiden ist könnte er wider seiner Programmierung zum Schluss kommen, dass das Ziel seiner detaillierten Programmierung nur durch Missachtung eines allgemein gefassten Datensatzes gefährdet wird.


----------



## RyzA (9. Mai 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist es ja. wohin geht die Evolution?


Das weiß man nicht.


Threshold schrieb:


> Es gab ja nicht nur den Menschen, es gab viele Homos, die konkurriert haben und am Ende hat sich der Mensch durchgesetzt.


Ja. Der Neandertaler hatte  z.B damals zeitgleich gelebt. Hatte sogar ein größeres Hirnvolumen.
Ist aber ausgestorben weil er nicht so anpassungsfähig war.


Threshold schrieb:


> Genau das meine ich. Ich weiß das auch nicht. -es ist passiert und die Frage ist, ob es nur an den Umständen lag, oder ob da noch mehr zusammen kam.
> Das ganze ging ja auch relativ schnell. Sofern ich das richtig weiß, haben sich die Vorfahren der Menschenaffen vor 10-15 Millionen Jahren getrennt. 10 Millionen Jahre ist ja nur ein Wimpernschlag.
> Ich finde es zumindest erstaunlich wie schnell das ging und natürlich hat auch das Klima seinen Einfluss gehabt.
> Ohne die Eiszeit gäbe es den Evolutionsdruck nicht. Erst als die Antarktis im Südpol die erde abkühlte, ging es ja los.


Ja das ist erstaunlich. Da sind wohl viele (für uns) glückliche Faktoren zusammen gekommen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (9. Mai 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und wieso hat das 4,5 Milliarden Jahre gedauert und wieso musste erst Indien gegen Asien prallen und das Himalaya entstehen?


Das alles sich in Entwicklung befindet, steht mMn nicht konträr zu meiner genannten Möglichkeit. Das ist aber natürlich nicht die christliche Lesart 

PS Das alles durch Zufall entstanden ist, ist auch eine Art ""Glaube", da es dafür keine Beweise gibt. Ich finde den Gedanken zudem sehr befremdlich, da hochkomplexe Zusammenhänge nicht einfach durch Zufall entstehen können, sondern gesteuert werden müssen. Nicht mal ein Auto oder Flugzeug kann durch Zufall entstehen, geschweige denn etwas so komplexes wie unser Universum.


----------



## Threshold (9. Mai 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Vorab: guter Beitrag!
> 
> Nein, rein gefühllos gemeint.
> Auch nicht gut und böse.
> ...


Du könntest es so regeln, dass er das Kind schützen kann, aber ohne den Angreifer zu töten. Ausschalten kann er ihn. Töten aber nicht und wenn der Angreifer ausgeschaltet ist, muss er natürlich Erste Hilfe leisten.

Aber man könnte das weiter führen. Was ist, wenn das autonom fahrende Auto einen Unfall nicht mehr verhindern kann. Soll es dann in den voll besetzten Reisebus knallen oder ausweichen und einen einzelnen Fahrer im Gegenverkehr erwischen?
Das ist meiner Meinung nach die Frage, die der Kriegsdienstverweigerer gestellt bekam. Würde er seine Familie mit Waffengewalt beschützen, obwohl er Pazifist ist und Waffengewalt ablehnt?
Da kommst du meiner Meinung nach nie auf eine zufriedenstellende Antwort.


AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Das alles sich in Entwicklung befindet, steht mMn nicht konträr zu meiner genannten Möglichkeit. Das ist aber natürlich nicht die christliche Lesart


Das Problem der Religion  ist, dass sie versucht, sich in wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse einzubringen und mitreden zu wollen.
Die Religion braucht das nicht, bzw. hat es gar nicht nötig.
Wir kennen die Evolutionstheorie und sie ist sehr schlüssig. Niemand zweifelt noch daran (außer ein paar Flacherdler ). Die Religion muss jetzt nicht erklären, dass der Mensch ein Ebenbild Gottes ist, dass die Erde 6000 Jahre alt ist, usw. 
Sie kann das aufgreifen, was immer ungeklärt bleibt, wie eben der sinn des Lebens, die Frage nach dem Tod oder wie man glücklich wird.


AzRa-eL schrieb:


> PS Das alles durch Zufall entstanden ist, ist auch eine Art ""Glaube", da es dafür keine Beweise gibt. Ich finde den Gedanken zudem sehr befremdlich, da hochkomplexe Zusammenhänge nicht einfach durch Zufall entstehen können, sondern gesteuert werden müssen. Nicht mal ein Auto oder Flugzeug kann durch Zufall entstehen, geschweige denn etwas so komplexes wie unser Universum.


Was die meisten unterschätzen ist die Zeit.
Es hat rund 600 Millionen Jahre gedauert, bis das erste Leben auf der Erde entstanden ist (korrekt ist natürlich, dass niemand weiß, wieso aus toter Materie plötzlich lebendige Materie wurde aber das ist eben die -frage, ob Evolution zwangsläufig abläuft und Leben automatisch entsteht, wenn die Bedingungen passen. Auf der Erde hat das geklappt, aber das Leben ist auch nur 1x entstanden, daher lässt sich das nicht reproduzieren).
Dann dauerte es 2 weitere Milliarden Jahre, bis aus den Einzellern überhaupt Mehrzeller wurden.
Und erst vor 500 Millionen Jahren ist das Leben erst explodiert, weil es erst dann genug freien Sauerstoff gab.
also verdammt viel Zeit, in der der Erde auch nichts passiert ist, denn ein fetter Sonnenausbruch hätte das Leben auf der Erde ausgelöscht, genauso wie ein Gammablitz einer nahen Supernova oder ein vorbei ziehender Stern.
Die Erde hatte also viel Glück gehabt.


----------



## AzRa-eL (9. Mai 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Religion muss jetzt nicht erklären, dass der Mensch ein Ebenbild Gottes ist, dass die Erde 6000 Jahre alt ist, usw.


Hier bin ich raus. Das ist mir wieder zu christlich^^

De Fakto wir wissen es nicht. Die Naturwissenschaft erklärt nur das "Wie?" Aber die Frage nach dem "Warum?" bleibt halt offen und Glück als Ursache zu nennen, klingt auch sehr religiös


----------



## Threshold (9. Mai 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Hier bin ich raus. Das ist mir wieder zu christlich^^
> 
> De Fakto wir wissen es nicht. Die Naturwissenschaft erklärt nur das "Wie?" Aber die Frage nach dem "Warum?" bleibt halt offen und Glück als Ursache zu nennen, klingt auch sehr religiös


Guck dir die Urknalltheorie an.
Sie kann hervorragend erklären, wie das so abgelaufen ist, aber den Urknall selbst kann sie nicht erklären.


----------



## RyzA (9. Mai 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> PS Das alles durch Zufall entstanden ist, ist auch eine Art ""Glaube", da es dafür keine Beweise gibt. Ich finde den Gedanken zudem sehr befremdlich, da hochkomplexe Zusammenhänge nicht einfach durch Zufall entstehen können, sondern gesteuert werden müssen. Nicht mal ein Auto oder Flugzeug kann durch Zufall entstehen, geschweige denn etwas so komplexes wie unser Universum.


Wenn es keine Zufälle gibt ist alles determiniert also vorherbestimmt.
Aber wenn alles determiniert ist gibt es auch keinen wirklichen freien Willen.
Die Quantenmechanik aber geht von Zufällen im Mikrokosmos aus.


----------



## compisucher (9. Mai 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> PS Das alles durch Zufall entstanden ist, ist auch eine Art ""Glaube", da es dafür keine Beweise gibt. Ich finde den Gedanken zudem sehr befremdlich, da hochkomplexe Zusammenhänge nicht einfach durch Zufall entstehen können, sondern gesteuert werden müssen. Nicht mal ein Auto oder Flugzeug kann durch Zufall entstehen, geschweige denn etwas so komplexes wie unser Universum.


Tja, der Wissenschaftsglaube kann in der Tat gefährlich sein.
Wir haben uns ein Weltmodell angeeignet, für das es viele Indizien im engen irdischen Umfeld sogar Beweise gibt.
Ob unsere Annahmen aber tatsächlich universell gelten, steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt.

Witzig ist z. b. die kosmische Inflation, reine Hypothese, aber ohne diese Hypothese bricht unser ganzes kosmologisches Weltbild zusammen...








						Inflation (Kosmologie) – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## AzRa-eL (9. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn es keine Zufälle gibt es alles determiniert also vorherbestimmt.
> Aber wenn alles determiniert ist gibt es auch keinen wirklichen freien Willen.
> Die Quantenmechanik aber geht von Zufällen im Mikrokosmos aus.


Wieso entweder oder?
Vorherbestimmung und freier Willen existieren für mich parallel. Ich kann mich zbsp selber frei entscheiden, was ich tue und lasse (freier Wille), aber ich kann mir nicht aussuchen, wo und wann ich geboren werde, welches biologische Geschlecht ich habe, und mit welcher Haut-/Augenfarbe ich zur Welt komme (Vorherbestimmt/determiniert).


----------



## RyzA (9. Mai 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Wieso entweder oder?
> Vorherbestimmung und freier Willen existieren für mich parallel. Ich kann mich zbsp selber frei entscheiden, was ich tue und lasse (freier Wille), aber ich kann mir nicht aussuchen, wo und wann ich geboren werde, welches biologische Geschlecht ich habe, und mit welcher Haut-/Augenfarbe ich zur Welt komme (Vorherbestimmt/determiniert).


Physikalisch, wenn man das konsequent weiter denkt, ist jede freie Handlung dann  eine Illusion.
Dann stand schon vor langer Zeit fest war wir jetzt denken und tun.
Ehrlich gesagt glaube ich dann lieber an Zufälle.


----------



## AzRa-eL (9. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Physikalisch, wenn man das konsequent weiter denkt, ist jede freie Handlung dann  eine Illusion.
> Dann stand schon vor langer Zeit fest war wir jetzt denken und tun.
> Ehrlich gesagt glaube ich dann lieber an Zufälle.


Vielleicht ist aber auch nur unser Verstand nicht in der Lage so etwas zu begreifen


----------



## Threshold (9. Mai 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Witzig ist z. b. die kosmische Inflation, reine Hypothese, aber ohne diese Hypothese bricht unser ganzes kosmologisches Weltbild zusammen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da kommt ja noch der Symmetriebruch dazu.
Den muss es gegen haben, weil es Materie gibt.
Allerdings widerspricht der Symmetriebruch den Erhaltungssätzen.

So gesehen gibt es schon eine Wissenschaft, die ihr eigenes Versagen akzeptieren muss.


----------



## RyzA (10. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-a_R-LDlwjY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



So klingt also das Echo eines schwarzen Lochs. Sehr spacig.


----------



## Adi1 (12. Mai 2022)

Es bahnt sich etwas an ...









						Event Horizon Telescope: Aufnahme des Schwarzen Lochs der Milchstraße erwartet
					

Die Forscherinnen und Forscher des Event Horizon Telescopes haben für Donnerstag bahnbrechende Resultate zur Milchstraße angekündigt. Es geht um Sagittarius A*.




					www.heise.de


----------



## compisucher (12. Mai 2022)

Tadaaa, das von @Adi1 angekündigte Bild ist da:








						So sieht das Schwarze Loch im Zentrum der Milchstraße aus
					

In der Mitte unserer Heimatgalaxie sitzt ein gewaltiges Schwarzes Loch. Forschenden gelingt es zum ersten Mal, eine Aufnahme davon zu schießen. Möglich macht es ein globales Netzwerk aus Radioteleskopen, die zu einem Superteleskop zusammengeschlossen werden.




					www.n-tv.de


----------



## chill_eule (12. Mai 2022)

Sehr beeindruckend, aber gleichzeitig auch wieder unspektakulär, weil:

_In Echt_ sehen Schwarze Löcher ja voll langweilig aus


----------



## RyzA (12. Mai 2022)

Man sieht ja auch nur die Akkretitonsscheibe.  Und eventuell Jets. Das Loch selber ist nicht sichtbar. Deswegen auch der Name. 
Dennoch sehr spannend und der Beweis dafür das es sie gibt.


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> und der Beweis dafür das es sie gibt


Immer nur  indirekt. Einen direkten Beleg für ein schwarzes Loch gibt es nicht.
Nichtsdestotrotz haben wir weiße Zwerge belegt, Neutronensterne sind belegt.
Also genau diese Endstufen von Sternen, die es nach dem Paulinschen Ausschließungsprinzip geben müsste.
Die dritte Form ist das schwarze Loch. Aber wir wissen ja nicht mal, was für Materie im schwarzen Loch.


----------



## RyzA (13. Mai 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Immer nur  indirekt. Einen direkten Beleg für ein schwarzes Loch gibt es nicht.


Direkt kann man sie ja auch nicht sehen.  
Dennoch ist es ein Beweis ihrer Existenz. Weil das was man sehen kann genau den Vorhersagen der ART entspricht.


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Direkt kann man sie ja auch nicht sehen.


Dann muss man mal richtig hingucken. 


RyzA schrieb:


> Dennoch ist es ein Beweis ihrer Existenz. Weil das was man sehen kann genau den Vorhersagen der ART entspricht.


Das ist das Dilemma. Wir gehen davon aus, dass das so sein muss.
Aber die uns bekannte Physik scheitert an einem schwarzen Loch, weil sich dieses Gebilde physikalisch nicht erklären lässt. Daher lässt es Freiraum für eine andere Interpretation. Schließlich haben wir auch keine Ahnung was dunkle Materie ist, obwohl es sie nach unserem Stand geben muss.
Von dunkler Energie rede ich da noch gar nicht.


----------



## RyzA (13. Mai 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber die uns bekannte Physik scheitert an einem schwarzen Loch, weil sich dieses Gebilde physikalisch nicht erklären lässt.


Und warum wird es dann vorhergesagt?



Threshold schrieb:


> Daher lässt es Freiraum für eine andere Interpretation.


Welche soll das sein?


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und warum wird es dann vorhergesagt?


Die allgemeine Relativitätstheorie sagt sie hervor.
Aber nur weil etwas vorhergesagt wird, muss es das noch lange nicht geben.
Eine Einstein Rosen Brücke sagt sie auch voraus, aber gesehen hat sie noch keiner, weil sie eben nur theoretischer Natur ist.
Und was sich in einem schwarzen Loch befindet, weiß halt keiner.


RyzA schrieb:


> Welche soll das sein?


Das weiß ich nicht, aber ich würde da nichts ausschließen.
Immerhin haben wir eine vierte Grundkraft "erschaffen", weil wir sonst nicht erklären konnten, wieso ein Atomkern zerfallen kann.


----------



## RyzA (13. Mai 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die allgemeine Relativitätstheorie sagt sie hervor.
> Aber nur weil etwas vorhergesagt wird, muss es das noch lange nicht geben.


Es wurden Gravitationswellen gemessen, von zwei kollidierenden schwarzen Löchern. Es wurden zwei schwarze Löcher indirekt beobachet. Für mich sind das eindeutige Beweise... es gibt sie.


Threshold schrieb:


> Und was sich in einem schwarzen Loch befindet, weiß halt keiner.


Ja schon. Aber schließt die Existenz von schwarzen Löchern ja nicht aus.


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Es wurden Gravitationswellen gemessen, von zwei kollidierenden schwarzen Löchern. Es wurden zwei schwarze Löcher indirekt beobachet. Für mich sind das eindeutige Beweise... es gibt sie.


Tja, niemand weiß, was man da gemessen hat.
Man geht davon aus, dass im Kern der Milchstraße ein schwarzes Loch sitzt, weil man ein Objekt gemessen hat, das so groß ist wie die Merkurbahn aber 4,3 Millionen Sonnenmassen enthält.
Aber was ein schwarzes Loch jetzt wirklich ist, weiß keiner. Es kann eben auch etwas sein, das wir schlicht noch nicht erfassen können, weil uns das Wissen noch fehlt. Siehe Dunkle Materie/Energie.


----------



## chill_eule (13. Mai 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Man geht davon aus, dass im Kern der Milchstraße ein schwarzes Loch sitzt, weil man ein Objekt gemessen hat


Inzwischen doch sogar "fotografiert", siehe oben:



			https://r.srvtrck.com/v1/redirect?url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.n-tv.de%2Fwissen%2FSo-sieht-das-Schwarze-Loch-im-Zentrum-der-Milchstrasse-aus-article23327001.html&type=url&abtag=abp:false&api_key=1e64fcd2eaa13cabf61d55021a7529f2&site_id=15023c03af724fcd8d3c4cda3e169095&tid=932eb5f1-edb1-4a05-ba47-1ea10fb4304b&dch=gaia&tna=gaia&tv=0.121&title=(3)%20Der%20%22Naturwissenschaften%22%20Thread%20%7C%20Seite%20202%20%7C%20Die%20Hardware-Community%20f%C3%BCr%20PC-Spieler%20-%20PCGH%20Extreme&refr=&page=https%3A%2F%2Fextreme.pcgameshardware.de%2Fthreads%2Fder-naturwissenschaften-thread.511075%2Fpage-202&afsrc=1&cache=O7ST43IGPCQFARCOAAH7NMB2SC571DEE&vid=null&dnt=1&ad_k=So%20sieht%20das%20Schwarze%20Loch%20im%20Zentrum%20der%20Milchstra%C3%9Fe%20aus&ad_t=advertiser&ad_zi=YieldLink&ad_dt=link


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Inzwischen doch sogar "fotografiert", siehe oben:


Öhm -- nö.   
Man hat ein Foto von Gas gemacht, das ein Objekt umkreist, das viel Masse besitzt, aber das sich jeder Erkenntnis entzieht.


----------



## RyzA (13. Mai 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Man hat ein Foto von Gas gemacht, das ein Objekt umkreist, das viel Masse besitzt, aber das sich jeder Erkenntnis entzieht.


Das entzieht sich nicht jeder Erkenntnis, sondern wurde genauso für schwarze Löcher dieser Größe vorhergesagt.


----------



## chill_eule (13. Mai 2022)

Ein wenig "Glauben" gehört auch in die Naturwissenschaft ^^

Was soll denn da sonst sein @Threshold?

Eine Dyson-Sphäre oder ein Todesstern sind jedenfalls ziemlich sicher ausgeschlossen


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das entzieht sich nicht jeder Erkenntnis, sondern wurde genauso für schwarze Löcher dieser Größe vorhergesagt.


Weil man nach den Kepler Gesetzen eine Masse berechnet hat.
Blöd ist aber, dass die Kepler Gesetze bei der Milchstraße versagen.
Wie kann man aber etwas berechnen mit von Menschen aufgestellten Gesetzen, wenn die gleichen Gesetze auf einer größeren Skalierung versagen?


chill_eule schrieb:


> Ein wenig "Glauben" gehört auch in die Naturwissenschaft ^^
> 
> Was soll denn da sonst sein @Threshold?
> 
> Eine Dyson-Sphäre oder ein Todesstern sind jedenfalls ziemlich sicher ausgeschlossen


Darum geht es ja. Was kann es denn für Alternativen geben?
Was kann denn die dunkle Materie oder dunkle Energie sein?


----------



## chill_eule (13. Mai 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was kann es denn für Alternativen geben?


Keine mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit.


Threshold schrieb:


> Was kann denn die dunkle Materie oder dunkle Energie sein?


An dem _Was_ wird ja geforscht und theoretisiert, aber dass es uns unbekannte (bisher unfassbare) Materie und Energie gibt, ist auch sehr wahrscheinlich.

Wie sagt der Lesch so schön:


> Wenn die Allgemeine Relativitätstheorie *falsch* ist, dann ist sie *verdammt gut falsch*.



Natürlich ist nichts bewiesen, und ob das jemals so sein wird, ist auch fraglich, aber unser Verständnis über diese Dinge ist auch mit Theorien und den indirekten Nachweisen mMn. schon ziemlich gut.


----------



## RyzA (13. Mai 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Weil man nach den Kepler Gesetzen eine Masse berechnet hat.
> Blöd ist aber, dass die Kepler Gesetze bei der Milchstraße versagen.
> Wie kann man aber etwas berechnen mit von Menschen aufgestellten Gesetzen, wenn die gleichen Gesetze auf einer größeren Skalierung versagen?
> 
> ...


Es geht erstmal nicht um die Milchstraße, sondern konkret um die *Existenz* von schwarzen Löchern.
Und innerhalb von Galaxien ist scheinbar keine dunkle Materie, falls es sie gibt. Wenn dann nur ausserhalb.

Bisher wurden beobachtet und gemessen:

Gravitationswellen
Akkretionsscheiben von schwarzen Löchern
Sterne in der Umgebung von schwarzen Löchern
Das alles spricht für deren *Existenz*.

Ob wir alles darüber wissen und verstanden haben, hat ja niemand behauptet.


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Keine mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit.


Tja, das  kann man sagen und am Ende lag man daneben.
Denk daran, was man früher annahm, wie die Sonne ihre Energie erzeugte und als die Geologen sagten, dass die Erde mindestens Hunderte von Millionen Jahre alt sein muss, haben alle Physiker die Hände übern kopf zusammen geschlagen, da die Energie aus Atomkernen damals unvorstellbar war, weil man damals davon ausging, dass Atome etwas Unveränderliches sind.
Von daher bin ich auch der Meinung, dass wir ein schwarzes Loch haben, also Materie, die jeder physikalischen Möglichkeit entgegen steht, da die Quantenphysik ja letztendlich immer nur ein Verbot anbietet. 
Nur würde ich angesichts dessen, wie oft der Mensch schon daneben lag, nie sagen, dass es die Wahrheit ist. Wahrheit gibt es in der Wissenschaft nicht, Die sagt nur etwas darüber aus, ob etwas nicht falsch ist.


chill_eule schrieb:


> Wie sagt der Lesch so schön:
> 
> 
> Natürlich ist nichts bewiesen, und ob das jemals so sein wird, ist auch fraglich, aber unser Verständnis über diese Dinge ist auch mit Theorien und den indirekten Nachweisen mMn. schon ziemlich gut.


Aber Lesch ist auch klar,  dass die allgemeine Relativitätstheorie nicht das ende sein kann, weil sie nicht mit der Quantenphysik konform ist. Es fehlt immer noch das Kraftaustauschteilchen. 
Im Klartext. Die Gravitation muss quantisierbar sein.


----------



## RyzA (13. Mai 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber Lesch ist auch klar,  dass die allgemeine Relativitätstheorie nicht das ende sein kann, weil sie nicht mit der Quantenphysik konform ist. Es fehlt immer noch das Kraftaustauschteilchen.
> Im Klartext. Die Gravitation muss quantisierbar sein.


Im Makrokosmos ist die Relativitätstheorie die beste und genaueste Theorie.
Die Quantenmechanik gilt für den Mikrokosmos.
Ob man die jemals vereinen kann ist offen.
Aber es ging hier ja auch erstmal nur um die* Existenz* von schwarzen Löchern.


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das alles spricht für deren *Existenz*.


Das Problem der Schwarzer Löcher Anhänger ist, dass die Urknalltheorie vorhersagt, dass es primordiale schwarze Löcher geben müsste, die schwarze Löcher Anhänger aber keine entdecken.
Dann gibt es die Frage, wieso es schwarze mit einigen Sonnenmassen gibt und dann welche mit Millionen oder Milliarden Sonnenmassen.
Wo sind die mit einigen Tausend Sonnenmassen? Großes Fragezeichen. Es gibt offenbar keine. Wieso nicht?


RyzA schrieb:


> Ob man die jemals vereinen kann ist offen.


Darum geht es ja. 
Das ist das große Ziel der Physik. Alle 4 Grundkräfte vereinigen.


----------



## RyzA (13. Mai 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wo sind die mit einigen Tausend Sonnenmassen? Großes Fragezeichen. Es gibt offenbar keine. Wieso nicht?


Es ist wohl deutlich schwerer die zu beobachten. Vielleicht sogar unmöglich.


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Es ist wohl deutlich schwerer die zu beobachten. Vielleicht sogar unmöglich.


Es gibt ja schwarze löcher mit ein paar sonnenmassen, die man super beobachten kann, wie Cygnus X-1.
Ich frag mich ja, was aus den schwarzen Löchern geworden ist, die ein paar Tausend Sonnenmassen haben. Die müsste man ja durch deren Schwerkraftwirkung nachweisen müssen. Aber bisher Fehlanzeige. Echt komisch.
Dr. Andreas Müller, Chefredakteur von Sterne und Weltraum, hat als Astrophysiker mit Schwerpunkt Schwarze Löcher mal ein super Video darüber gemacht.


----------



## RyzA (13. Mai 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Es gibt ja schwarze löcher mit ein paar sonnenmassen, die man super beobachten kann, wie Cygnus X-1.
> Ich frag mich ja, was aus den schwarzen Löchern geworden ist, die ein paar Tausend Sonnenmassen haben. Die müsste man ja durch deren Schwerkraftwirkung nachweisen müssen. Aber bisher Fehlanzeige. Echt komisch.


Das ist wirklich merkwürdig.


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das ist wirklich merkwürdig.


Man könnte auch fragen, wieso das schwarze Loch in der Milchstraße nur ein paar Millionen sonnenmassen hat, während das schwarze Loch in M87 Tausend Mal größer ist.
Wieso ist es soviel größer? Das ist auch schwer zu erklären.
Genauso die Quasare, die ja Kerne aktiver Galaxien sind, die mehrere Milliarden Sonnenmassen haben und Milliarden Lichtjahre entfernt sind.
Wie kann ein schwarzes Loch innerhalb weniger Hundert Millionen Jahren so groß werden?
Fragen über Fragen.


----------



## RyzA (13. Mai 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie kann ein schwarzes Loch innerhalb weniger Hundert Millionen Jahren so groß werden?


Das muß ja mit Materie/Energie gefüttert worden sein.
Oder schwarze Löcher haben sich verschmolzen.


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das muß ja mit Materie/Energie gefüttert worden sein.
> Oder schwarze Löcher haben sich verschmolzen.


Ein Quasar ist ja ein aktives schwarzes Loch. Man kann berechnen, dass er nicht größer als das Sonnensystem ist aber mehrere Milliarden sonnenmassen schwer ist.
Aber wie sind die entstanden, wenn sie nicht älter als 300 Millionen Jahre sind?
Selbst wenn sie eine Sonnenmasse pro Jahr "verschlucken" (und das ist echt viel), sind das eben nur 300 Millionen Sonnenmassen.
Ich zucke da mit den Schultern und ich konnte Andreas Müller mal diese Frage unter einem seiner Videos stellen und er hat sogar geantwortet. Er sagte, dass es zwar Theorien gibt, aber keine ist wirklich schlüssig und man muss weiter forschen.
Und eine so ehrliche Antwort eines Wissenschaftlers (ich hab halt auch keine Ahnung) ist wiederum erfrischend und zeigt, dass die Wissenschaft nie satt ist oder sich an eine Erklärung klammert.


----------



## chill_eule (13. Mai 2022)

Wieso die Grenze bei 300 Mio Jahren?
Da fehlen doch etliche Milliarden Jahre, in denen so ein Schwarzes Loch Zeit hat zu wachsen


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Wieso die Grenze bei 300 Mio Jahren?
> Da fehlen doch etliche Milliarden Jahre, in denen so ein Schwarzes Loch Zeit hat zu wachsen


Die Quasare mit der höchsten Rotverschiebung zeigen, dass sie höchsten 300 Millionen Jahre alt sind, je weiter wir ins All schauen, desto weiter schauen wir auch in die Vergangenheit, Das Licht der Andromeda Galaxie ist 2,5 Millionen Jahre alt, da die Galaxie 2,5 Millionen Lichtjahre weit weg ist.
Die Quasare, die wir sehen können, sind noch viel weiter weg, also weiter in der Vergangenheit.
Das ist auch der Grund, wieso es in unserer Nähe keine Quasare gibt, denn das Universum wird ja immer älter, je näher wir der Erde kommen. Das schwarze Loch in M87 mit 6 Milliarden Sonnenmassen war vermutlich vor 13 Milliarden Jahren ebenfalls ein Quasar. Nur heute ist der Quasar erloschen, weil soviel Zeit vergangen ist.
Die Frage ist eben, wie  ein Quasar innerhalb der ersten paar Hundert Millionen Jahren im Universum so weit anwachsen konnte um derartige Energiemengen zu erzeugen, dass man ihn auch in 13 Milliarden Lichtjahren Entfernung sehen kann
Nach aktuellem Wissensstand kann nur ein schwarzes Loch derartige Mengen Energie frei setzen (der Wirkungsgrad lieg bei 42%, also die Umwandlung von Masse in Energie. Die Sonne schafft nicht mal 1% Wirkungsgrad, wenn ich nicht irre).
Ein Quasar ist demnach ein gigantisches schwarzes Loch,  wie eben das in M87. Sagittarius A Stern ist für ein Quasar, der erloschen ist, viel zu klein. Genauso wie das schwarze Loch in Andromeda. Wie also kann ein schwarzes Loch so groß werden. Eine interessante Frage, dessen Beantwortung noch aussteht.


----------



## RyzA (13. Mai 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist auch der Grund, wieso es in unserer Nähe keine Quasare gibt, denn das Universum wird ja immer älter, je näher wir der Erde kommen.


Wie kann denn das Universum bei uns in der Nähe älter sein? Müsste das nicht überall gleich alt sein?
Wegen der kosmischen Hintergrundstrahlung usw?


----------



## compisucher (14. Mai 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ein Quasar ist demnach ein gigantisches schwarzes Loch,  wie eben das in M87. Sagittarius A Stern ist für ein Quasar, der erloschen ist, viel zu klein. Genauso wie das schwarze Loch in Andromeda. Wie also kann ein schwarzes Loch so groß werden. Eine interessante Frage, dessen Beantwortung noch aussteht.


Das ist eigentlich der interessanteste Punkt von den Ausführungen von @Threshold .
Eigentlich müsste auch in unserer Umgebung ein ehemaliger Quasar = ein extrem Massereiches BH sein, ist es aber nicht.
Denn, wenn wir Quasare beobachten, schauen wir ja in nichts anderes als in10-13 Mrd. Jahre in die Vergangenheit.
Die Dichte von Quasaren bzw. deren Überreste müsste statistisch genau so groß sein.
Auch nicht in 500 Mio. LJ Entferung nix, nada, nothing.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (14. Mai 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Das ist eigentlich der interessanteste Punkt von den Ausführungen von @Threshold .
> Eigentlich müsste auch in unserer Umgebung ein ehemaliger Quasar = ein extrem Massereiches BH sein, ist es aber nicht.


Doch, haben wir, hatte ich gesagt.
M87 ist 55 Millionen Lichtjahre entfernt und hat ein schwarzes Loch mit 6,5 Milliarden Sonnenmassen. also die Größe, die Quasare so haben. Ergo kann man davon ausgehen, dass M87 ganz früh im Universum ebenfalls ein Quasar war, der große Mengen Materie in Energie umgewandelt hatte. Nur ist er eben heute erloschen, da es keine Masse mehr gibt, die er umwandeln kann. Das ist wohl ein Zeichen dafür, dass M87 heute eine stabile Galaxie ist, während ganz früh dort eben eine Menge los war.
Das ist wieder der Unterschied zur Milchstraße. Bei ihr war nicht viel los, daher kein Quasar und nur ein kleines schwarzes Loch im Zentrum.


----------



## Adi1 (14. Mai 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie kann ein schwarzes Loch innerhalb weniger Hundert Millionen Jahren so groß werden?
> Fragen über Fragen.


Vlt. weil damals andere Bedingungen geherrscht haben?

Fakt ist aber eins,
die ersten schwarzen Löcher haben zu einer massiven gleichmässigen Verteilung der
Elemente beigetragen,
in der Frühzeit dürfeten diese als gigantische Quirrls gewirkt haben


----------



## compisucher (16. Mai 2022)

In dem Kontext, nett:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle:








						M87 Black Hole Size Comparison
					






					xkcd.com


----------



## DKK007 (17. Mai 2022)

Historiker entdecken das Klima: Mit der Asche kam das Ende
					

Historiker nutzen Klimadaten für ihre Forschung. Die zeigt: Wenn Supermächte untergingen, hing das oft auch von Änderungen des lokalen Klimas ab.




					taz.de
				




Interessantes Projekt.

In Südamerika soll es übrigens umgekehrt gewesen sein. Die Ausrottung der Ureinwohner durch aus Europa eingeschleppte Krankheiten hat zu einem deutlichen Wachtum des Regenwaldes geführt und damit auch zu einer CO2-Reduktion. 









						Der Mythos vom unberührten Amazonaswald
					

Präkolumbianische Ureinwohner prägten den Amazonas-Regenwald mit domestizierten Arten, wie Forscher vom Max-Planck-Institut für Chemie in einer internationalen Kooperation nachweisen.




					www.mpg.de
				











						Klimawandel: Massensterben der Indianer förderte Kleine Eiszeit - WELT
					

Die Eroberung Amerikas kostete rund 90 Prozent der Ureinwohner das Leben. Auf Flächen von der Größe Frankreichs breitete sich Vegetation aus, die viel Kohlendioxid aufsaugte. Mit offenbar einschneidenden Folgen für das globale Klima.




					www.welt.de


----------



## compisucher (18. Mai 2022)

Auch interessant:
4-fach Sternensystem direkt vor unserer kosmischen Nase (475 LJ entfernt):








						Vierfach-Sternsystem auf Kollisionskurs
					

Doppelsterne im Zweierpack: Astronomen haben eines der jüngsten und engsten Vierfach-Sternsysteme entdeckt. In ihm umkreist ein äußeres Sternenpaar ein




					www.scinexx.de
				




Blöd daran ist, dass hieraus evtl. eine Supernova entsteht, was dann wiederum für unser System, oder konkret für uns Menschen, eher unlustig enden wird.


----------



## RyzA (18. Mai 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Blöd daran ist, dass hieraus evtl. eine Supernova entsteht, was dann wiederum für unser System, oder konkret für uns Menschen, eher unlustig enden wird.


Wann wird die denn ungefähr eintreten?


----------



## compisucher (18. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wann wird die denn ungefähr eintreten?


Wenn ich den Text richtig gelesen habe, drehen da zwei der vier schon recht enge und haben eine Kollisonschance von 50%.
Da 475 LJ entfernt, wissen wir nicht wirklich, ob schon was passiert ist oder nicht.
Die beobachteten Umlaufdauerdaten sprechen m. M. aber eher dagegen.
Kollisionsgefährdet ist das Doppelsternsystem mit den kleineren Partnern.
Soweit über den Artikel hinaus recherchiert (Quellen: 








						Type Ia Supernovae Can Occur in Quadruple Systems, Astronomers Suggest | Sci-News.com
					

In new research, a team of astronomers from Europe and New Zealand studied properties of HD 74438, a 2+2 hierarchical stellar system within the open star cluster IC 2391.




					www.sci-news.com
				





			https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IC_2391)
		

sind diese beiden Sterne darin eher Kleinere, ganz grob vergleichbar mit dem Sirius A (oder noch schwächer).
Also etwas größer und schneller brennend als die Sonne aber keine Giganten.
Es wird erwähnt, dass diese entweder vor oder nach dem Schritt zum Weissen Zwerg kollidieren könnten.








						Weißer Zwerg – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Also, wenn du mich fragst, schätze ich, Ereignis tritt in 1 Mrd. Jahre (+475 Jahre ) mit 50% Wahrscheinlichkeit ein.
Problem dabei ist, unser Sonnensystem ist in der Zeitspanne wieder mal ca. 4mal um die Milchstraße rotiert ist.
Ob die dann noch in unserer Nähe sind, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.
Du kannst also beruhigt deinen Morgenkaffe trinken...


----------



## RyzA (18. Mai 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Also, wenn du mich fragst, schätze ich, Ereignis tritt in 1 Mrd. Jahre (+475 Jahre ) mit 50% Wahrscheinlichkeit ein.
> Problem dabei ist, unser Sonnensystem ist in der Zeitspanne wieder mal ca. 4mal um die Milchstraße rotiert ist.
> Ob die dann noch in unserer Nähe sind, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.
> Du kannst also beruhigt deinen Morgenkaffe trinken...


Naja, bis dahin wird die Erde schon lange nicht mehr bewohnbar sein.
Wenn wir es bis dahin nicht geschafft haben, irgendwo zu kolonisieren, wird die Menschheit Geschichte sein.

Um meinen Kaffee mache ich mir keine Sorgen. Bin da eh schon lange tot.


----------



## compisucher (18. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Naja, bis dahin wird die Erde schon lange nicht mehr bewohnbar sein.
> Wenn wir es bis dahin nicht geschafft haben, irgendwo zu kolonisieren, wird die Menschheit Geschichte sein.


Och, die Menschheit hat Corona und sogar ohne Impfflicht überlebt.
Sprich, die natürliche Selektion nach Darwin ist weiterhin am werkeln und ich bin guter Dinge, 
dass es in 1 Mrd. Jahre immer noch so was ähnliches wie Menschen gibt.
OK, der Kaffee wird dann wohl anders schmecken...
PS: Was mache ich eigentlich mit dem dritten Arm, der mir gewachsen ist?


----------



## RyzA (18. Mai 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Och, die Menschheit hat Corona und sogar ohne Impfflicht überlebt.
> Sprich, die natürliche Selektion nach Darwin ist weiterhin am werkeln und ich bin guter Dinge,
> dass es in 1 Mrd. Jahre immer noch so was ähnliches wie Menschen gibt.


Das ist sehr optimistisch. 


compisucher schrieb:


> PS: Was mache ich eigentlich mit dem dritten Arm, der mir gewachsen ist?


Wegen der Corona-Impfung?

Ich hatte schon immer Angst das mir ein zweites Genital auf der Stirn wächst.


----------



## compisucher (18. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das ist sehr optimistisch.


Bei mir ist das Glas immer halbvoll...


RyzA schrieb:


> Wegen der Corona-Impfung?


Nö, wegen den Chemtrails...


RyzA schrieb:


> Ich hatte schon immer Angst das mir ein zweites Genital auf der Stirn wächst.


Das sieht bestimmt lustig aus, besonders dann, wenn du aufgeregt bist...


----------



## Threshold (18. Mai 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Blöd daran ist, dass hieraus evtl. eine Supernova entsteht, was dann wiederum für unser System, oder konkret für uns Menschen, eher unlustig enden wird.


Wird es aber nicht. Dazu müsste eine Supernova schon innerhalb von 50 Lichtjahren vorkommen, ehe es gefährlich wird. Und dann muss die Drehachse des Sterns genau auf die Erde zeigen und dann muss die Erde auch exakt dort sein, wo der Gammablitz dann durchläuft. Ist die Erde gerade auf der anderen Seite der Sonne, passiert gar nichts.


----------



## compisucher (18. Mai 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wird es aber nicht. Dazu müsste eine Supernova schon innerhalb von 50 Lichtjahren vorkommen, ehe es gefährlich wird. Und dann muss die Drehachse des Sterns genau auf die Erde zeigen und dann muss die Erde auch exakt dort sein, wo der Gammablitz dann durchläuft. Ist die Erde gerade auf der anderen Seite der Sonne, passiert gar nichts.


Ich habe die Info mal bei der ESA gelesen, dass "innerhalb" von 60 LJ Umgebung ein Gammablitz ein Thema wäre, würde er denn dann direkt treffen. 
Die 10 LJ Differenz zu Deinen Ausführungen werden den Kohl aber kaum fetter machen.

Innerhalb von 5-10 LJ wäre es eh wurscht, die Explosion selbst würde der Erde die Atmosphäre entreißen.

Die NASA wiederum ist da pessimistischer.
Die schreiben, dass eine Supernova in bis zu 1.000 LJ Entfernung das Erdmagnetfeld erheblich stören kann und Strahlungsmengen auftreten können, deren Umfang so sind, dass bei Lebewesen im Freien ohne Schutz Krebs und Mutationen ausgelöst werden können.

Da in diesem Umreis aktuell aber eh nix in der Richtung los ist, können @RyzA  und ich weiterhin beruhigt Kaffee schlürfen.


----------



## Threshold (18. Mai 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ich habe die Info mal bei der ESA gelesen, dass "innerhalb" von 60 LJ Umgebung ein Gammablitz ein Thema wäre, würde er denn dann direkt treffen.
> Die 10 LJ Differenz zu Deinen Ausführungen werden den Kohl aber kaum fetter machen.


Ich hatte anfangs was von 100 Lichtjahren gelesen, der Wert wurde aber im Laufe der Zeit immer weiter nach unten korrigiert.
Frag mich aber nicht, woher diese Berechnungen stammen oder auf welche Grundlage sie basieren. Immerhin gab es den Fall in den letzten paar Milliarden Jahren nic´ht.
Manchmal hab ich das Gefühl, dass die Kartenleger die Glaskugelbesitzer fragen, weil die Kaffeesatzleser noch keine Meinung haben.



compisucher schrieb:


> Innerhalb von 5-10 LJ wäre es eh wurscht, die Explosion selbst würde der Erde die Atmosphäre entreißen.


Bei sowas frage ich mich ja immer, wenn in einem Doppelsternsystem ein Stern zur supernova wird, der andere Stern noch da ist. Ich würde immer denken, dass die Druckwelle den Begleiter zerstört.
Allerdings gibt es ja die Theorie, dass die Supernova nur zu Stande kommt, weil die Neutrinos die Gashülle überhaupt auseinander treiben. Ohne Neutrinos gäbe es keine Supernovae und damit keine schweren Elemente im Universum.


compisucher schrieb:


> Die NASA wiederum ist da pessimistischer.
> Die schreiben, dass eine Supernova in bis zu 1.000 LJ Entfernung das Erdmagnetfeld erheblich stören kann und Strahlungsmengen auftreten können, deren Umfang so sind, dass bei Lebewesen im Freien ohne Schutz Krebs und Mutationen ausgelöst werden können.


1000 Lichtjahre ist echt viel. Das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.
Das Erdmagnetfeld wird ja problemlos mit der kosmischen Strahlung fertig und die hat deutlich mehr Dampf als das, was aus einer Supernova kommt und bei einem Radius von 1000 Lichtjahre ist die Teilchendichte, die bei uns ankommt, sehr klein. 
Was gefährlich ist, ist der Gammablitz, wenn der uns trifft, weil die Gammastrahlung die Moleküle ionisieren würde und das bedeutet, dass der Sauerstoff in der Atmosphäre mit dem Stickstoff regieren würde (Stickoxid halt) und dann wäre der freie Sauerstoff in der Atmosphäre auf einen Schlag verbraucht.


----------



## RyzA (25. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gTCiVlAdKC4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s14IPOKsjJA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Adi1 (28. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Naja, bis dahin wird die Erde schon lange nicht mehr bewohnbar sein.
> Wenn wir es bis dahin nicht geschafft haben, irgendwo zu kolonisieren, wird die Menschheit Geschichte sein.


Die ist jetzt schon Geschichte,
nur bekommt es keiner mit.

Und sry,
wir werden leider nicht irgendwo Kolonien gründen können,
dazu reichen weder Zeit, NowHow und Ressourcen.


----------



## RyzA (29. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2ORZTXjmeNo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Anders als Prof. Walter, glaube ich, dass es auch ausserdirdisches Leben in unserer Milchstraße gibt.


----------



## compisucher (30. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Anders als Prof. Walter, glaube ich, dass es auch ausserdirdisches Leben in unserer Milchstraße gibt.


Ich hatte zum Ulrich Walter ja über meine externe Tätigkeit bei der TUM 2-3 mal Kontakt.
Und natürlich haben wir uns in einer größeren Runde von Interessierten auch darüber mal unterhalten.
Er kann ja die Frage kaum mehr hören. 

Seine primäre Argumentation über das in der Talkshow hinaus ist ja prinzipiell die des Fermi-Paradoxons:
Wenn es die innerhalb unserer Galaxis geben würde/gegeben hätte, hätten diese uns schon längst besucht und zwar auf die unfreundliche Art.
In seiner Gedankenwelt gibt es keinen anderen Grund, die Ressourcen aufzuwenden um zu anderen Systemen zu fliegen als jener, dass zusätzlicher Lebensraum für die Alien-Rasse organisiert wird.
Er trifft aber mit dieser Argumentation mehrere Annahmen, die dann eher mit "Glauben" denn mit "Wissen" zusammenhängen:
1. Seiner Ansicht nach, gibt es in der Milchstraße nur extrem wenig Planeten, mit ähnlich lebensfreundlichen Umweltbedingungen wie auf der Erde
2. Alienrassen würden sich invasiv ausbreiten, wenn es sie denn gäbe.

Auf meine Gegenargumentation hatte er nicht all zu viel zu erwidern, dass es vielleicht vor 250 Mio. Jahren über mehrere hunderttausend Jahren eine Alien-Hochzivilisation hätte geben können oder dass es in 50 Mio. Jahren mal eine geben wird.
Also, dass der Faktor Zeit hier auch eine Rolle spielt.
Er präzisierte dann in jener Runde, das er nicht glaubt, dass es zeitgleich mit uns eine Zivilisation in der Milchstraße gibt.

Na ja, wenn nur eine in 20.000 LJ entfernt auf gleichem technologischen Stand wie wir sind, werden wir gegenseitig erst in 20.000 Jahren voneinander erfahren - so einfach ist das.

Dass wir aber schon Besucher hatten - also Pyramiden, Nazca usw., glaube ich auch nicht.


----------



## RyzA (30. Mai 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Auf meine Gegenargumentation hatte er nicht all zu viel zu erwidern, dass es vielleicht vor 250 Mio. Jahren über mehrere hunderttausend Jahren eine Alien-Hochzivilisation hätte geben können oder dass es in 50 Mio. Jahren mal eine geben wird.
> Also, dass der Faktor Zeit hier auch eine Rolle spielt.
> Er präzisierte dann in jener Runde, das er nicht glaubt, dass es zeitgleich mit uns eine Zivilisation in der Milchstraße gibt.
> 
> Na ja, wenn nur eine in 20.000 LJ entfernt auf gleichem technologischen Stand wie wir sind, werden wir gegenseitig erst in 20.000 Jahren voneinander erfahren - so einfach ist das.


Genau! Diese Möglichkeiten gibt es ja. Und so sehe ich das auch.



compisucher schrieb:


> Dass wir aber schon Besucher hatten - also Pyramiden, Nazca usw., glaube ich auch nicht.


Das glaube ich auch nicht. Im Gegensatz zu Erich von Däniken. 
Aber das ist auch nur ein Pseudo-Wissenschaftler.


----------



## compisucher (30. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das glaube ich auch nicht. Im Gegensatz zu Erich von Däniken.
> Aber das ist auch nur ein Pseudo-Wissenschaftler.


Wobei man immer bedenken muss, WANN Däniken seine Thesen aufgestellt hat.
Zu einer Zeit, zu der es kaum Radiocarbon-Analysen (für den Amateur) gab.
Als Frau Reiche die Nazca-Linien entdeckte.
Als quasi frisch entdeckte Bildschrift ohne Kontext irgendwo im Dschungel entdeckt wurden und die Zeichnungen mannigfaltig, auch von Profis, falsch gedeutet wurden.
Er hat schlichtweg mit Mutmaßungen Geld gemacht.


----------



## RyzA (30. Mai 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Er hat schlichtweg mit Mutmaßungen Geld gemacht.


Ja und weil viele Menschen so einen Bullshit hören wollen.
Ähnlich wie mit den Verschwörungstheorien.


----------



## compisucher (30. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja und weil viele Menschen so einen Bullshit hören wollen.
> Ähnlich wie mit den Verschwörungstheorien.


Damals gab es nur Bücher.
Däniken ist Geschichte.
Sehe das Thema heute viel brisanter.
Wenn ich mir diese Chemtrailsleute oder Flacherdler so anhöre, denke ich manchmal, der Bildungsstand ist erschreckend gering geworden.
Aktuell hyped ha was auf Twitter und Frazebook, mit Abstrichen auch auf Telegram auf, dass ein Polsprung demnächst kommen soll.
Also die Umkehr des Erdmagnetfeldes - was es ja durchaus schon öfters gab und es ist sicherlich unstrittig, dass es evtl. Einflüsse auf unsere elektronische Welt haben könnte.
Inwiefern Strahlung die Fauna oder Flora beim Zusammenbruch geschädigt wird, kann man nur mutmaßen.
Es gibt den zeitliche Zusammenhang, dass beim letzten Polsprung zumindest in Australien die Großfauna ausstarb (ca. 40.000 Jahre her). Ob da ein kausaler Zusammenhang besteht, ist allerdings strittig.
Der Punkt, der schräg ist, ist dass diese Leute tatsächlich glauben, die ganze Erdachse würde kippen und Argumentieren damit, dass vor Wochen die Sonne im Westen an einer ganz anderen Stelle unterging wie heute 
Yo, warum wohl?
Erdachsenneigung, Winter- und Sommersonnenwende, den Leuten fehlt elementares Basiswissen, gefühlt haben viele von denen einen Bildungsstand wie vor Stonehenge...


----------



## RyzA (31. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BXa7lbZynhk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der Titel ist etwas reisserisch.  Man könnte auch sagen: "Schwerkraft existiert, aber wir kennen die Ursache nicht.

Und ich bin ja immer noch der Meinung, dass es analog zu Gravitationswellen auch Gravitonen geben muß.


----------



## RyzA (7. Juni 2022)

> Wie die japanische Nachrichtenagentur Kyodo am Montag unter Berufung auf das Wissenschaftsministerium in Tokio berichtete, konnten in Proben des Asteroiden Ryugu mehr als 20 Arten von Aminosäuren nachgewiesen werden. Die japanische Raumsonde «Hayabusa 2» hatte die Proben nach sechs Jahren im Weltall und mehr als fünf Milliarden zurückgelegten Kilometern im Dezember 2020 in einer Kapsel zur Erde zurückgebracht. Ziel der Mission ist es, den Ursprüngen des Sonnensystems und des Lebens auf der Erde genauer auf die Spur zu kommen.
> 
> «Hayabusa 2» war im Dezember 2014 in Japan gestartet und erreichte nach fast vier Jahren sein rund 300 Millionen Kilometer entferntes Ziel. Die Sonde landete später auf Ryugu und sammelte Proben von der Oberfläche sowie erstmals auch aus einem Bereich unter der Oberfläche eines solchen Asteroiden. Ryugu gehört zu den stark kohlenstoffhaltigen Asteroiden und stammt ursprünglich aus dem äußeren Teil des Asteroidengürtels, der zwischen Mars und Jupiter die Sonne umkreist. Die Vorgänger-Sonde «Hayabusa» (Wanderfalke) hatte im Jahr 2010 weltweit erstmals Bodenproben eines Asteroiden zur Erde gebracht.


Quelle: Japanische Forscher finden Aminosäuren in Asteroiden

Die Bausteine für das Leben könnten früher wirklich aus dem All gekommen sein. Das erhöht auch die Wahrscheinlichkeit das woanders Leben existiert.

*Edit:*

Auch sehr interessant





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2TTE7eJ-fqA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## compisucher (9. Juni 2022)

Wollen wir in näherer Zukunft bei uns auf dem Firmengelände mal antesten.
Kommt aus Spanien und wäre evtl. auch innerstädtisch zur Stromerzeugung einsetzbar.








						¿Como funciona un Aerogenerador sin aspas? - Vortex Bladeless
					

La tecnología Vortex completamente explicada. Turbinas basadas en vorticidad para una eólica más sencilla, silenciosa, barata y respetuosa con las aves.




					vortexbladeless.com


----------



## RyzA (9. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=233lxbo7bs8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Adi1 (11. Juni 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir diese Chemtrailsleute oder Flacherdler so anhöre, denke ich manchmal, der Bildungsstand ist erschreckend gering geworden.


Jo, wenn die Synapsen nicht richt vernetzt werden, bleibt der User halt dämlich.
Dank Smartphone und Co. dürfte die Blödheit auch noch zunehmen.

Da haben wir aber nochmal Glück gehabt

https://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft...roffen-a-e4b3fce0-3a22-4173-916a-b8181dc2fe7c


----------



## RyzA (11. Juni 2022)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Da haben wir aber nochmal Glück gehabt
> 
> https://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft...roffen-a-e4b3fce0-3a22-4173-916a-b8181dc2fe7c


Ich hoffe es. Und kann es kaum abwarten bald Bilder zu sehen.


----------



## Adi1 (11. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es. Und kann es kaum abwarten bald Bilder zu sehen.


Jo, mir ergeht es auch nicht anders ....


----------



## compisucher (13. Juni 2022)

Mein Aufreger des Tages:
Es wurde mutmaßlich ein wanderndes Schwarzes Loch nachgewiesen (evtl. auch noch nicht, bitte Artikel lesen).:








						Erstes wanderndes Schwarzes Loch entdeckt
					

Dunkler Vagabund: Astronomen haben erstmals ein frei im All umherwanderndes Schwarzes Loch entdeckt. Das stellare Schwarze Loch liegt rund 5.100




					www.scinexx.de
				




Die Mainstreampresse (leider hinter einer Paywall) macht daraus:
"Galaxie-Monster Nr.2"








						Erstmals entdeckt: Ein einsames, vagabundierendes Schwarzes Loch - WELT
					

Wissenschaftler haben ein zweites Schwarzes Loch in unserer Galaxie entdeckt. Es rast mit hoher Geschwindigkeit durch die Milchstraße. Es ist der erstmalige Nachweis eines einsam wandernden Schwerkraftmonsters.




					www.welt.de
				




Bei  zw. 1,1 und max. 7,1 Sonnenmassen...^^


----------



## compisucher (15. Juni 2022)

Leider ohne weitergehenden Infos wie Entfernung usw., aber interessant, Quelle nTV:

Masse von drei Milliarden SonnenForscher entdecken riesiges Schwarzes Loch​15.06.2022, 12:07 Uhr



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein Schwarzes Loch zu fotografieren, ist nicht ganz leicht.
(Foto: picture alliance / ZUMAPRESS.com)

*Jede Sekunde verschlingt es das Äquivalent einer ganzen Erde - und es wächst rasant. Australische Forscher haben im All ein Schwarzes Loch entdeckt, das trotz seiner Größe jahrelang unbemerkt geblieben ist. Auch von der Erde aus ist es leicht zu sehen. Es reicht ein Teleskop in der Finsternis.*
Ein internationales Team von Astronomen hat eigenen Angaben zufolge ein extrem schnell wachsendes Schwarzes Loch entdeckt. Es habe eine Masse von drei Milliarden Sonnen, verschlinge jede Sekunde das Äquivalent einer Erde und leuchte 7000 Mal heller als das gesamte Licht unserer eigenen Galaxie, berichtete die Gruppe unter Leitung von Astronomen der Australian National University (ANU) in der australischen Hauptstadt Canberra.

Andere Schwarze Löcher mit vergleichbarer Größe hätten bereits vor Milliarden Jahren aufgehört, so schnell zu wachsen, heißt es in der Mitteilung. Die Forschungsergebnisse sind bislang nicht in einem von Fachkollegen begutachteten Journal veröffentlicht. Den Astronomen zufolge kann das Schwarze Loch von jedem, der ein gutes Teleskop an einem dunklen Ort aufstellt, leicht gesehen werden kann. Es sei 500 Mal größer als das Schwarze Loch unserer Galaxie.
Der leitende Forscher Christopher Onken von der ANU nannte die Entdeckung eine "sehr große, unerwartete Nadel im Heuhaufen", die jahrelang unbemerkt bei der Erforschung des Alls "durchgeschlüpft" sei. Möglicherweise seien zwei große Galaxien ineinander gestoßen und hätten eine Menge Material in das Schwarze Loch geschleudert, um es zu füttern, mutmaßte er.


----------



## RyzA (15. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RZ__rgVdhLg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## compisucher (16. Juni 2022)

Was von ARTE, einfach mal angucken  




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mgXv3aE5eQc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (16. Juni 2022)

Ich habe mir nochmal Gedanken gemacht ob die Welt determiniert ist.
Also ob alles schon vorher durch die Naturgesetze und Kausalzusammenhänge festgelegt wurde.
Das Problem ist aber, wenn man es zu Ende denkt, ob es dann noch einen "freien Willen" gibt?
Neurobiologisch weiß man ja das Hormone großen Einfluss auf unser Denken und fühlen haben.
Und das unbewußte Prozesse ablaufen.
Es gibt Interaktionen... man kann umgekehrt sein Gehirn auch ein Stück weit programmieren. Bzw sein denken und fühlen beeinflussen.
Ein spannendes Thema!

Stephen Hawking hat mal in dem Buch "Ist alles vorherbestimmt?" geschrieben, dass es zuviele Teilchen gibt um alles vorherzusagen. Aber er hat nicht ausgeschlossen das alles vorherbestimmt ist.


----------



## Adi1 (18. Juni 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Was von ARTE, einfach mal angucken
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist sehr interessant.

Ich glaube auch daran, das es etwas gegeben haben muß,
bevor unser Ding entstanden ist.
Aus "Nichts" kann nicht irgendwie alles entstehen


----------



## compisucher (20. Juni 2022)

Noch eine andere Betrachtungsweise 








						Leben wir in einem Spiegel-Universum?
					

Jenseits des Urknalls: Unser Universum könnte einen "umgekehrten" Zwilling haben – einen vor dem Urknall liegenden Kosmos, in dem alle Ladungen,




					www.scinexx.de


----------



## RyzA (20. Juni 2022)

Ich frage mich wenn es z.B unendlich Paralelluniversen gäbe:
Ob es dann auch von uns unendlich viele Duplikate gibt?
Und jeder eine "alternative Geschichte" hat?
Manche sind schon längst tot... andere leben noch... manche werden vielleicht älter.
Jeder hat seinen eigenen Lebensweg.
Und bei unendlich vielen Möglichkeiten muß es auch einen Doppelgänger mit fast exakt der selben Geschichte geben? 
Aber ich glaube das ist schon wieder Philosophie oder ScFi.


----------



## compisucher (20. Juni 2022)

Na ja, das postulierte Spiegeluniversum wäre schon krass - so mit rückwärts laufender Zeit und so....
Im Prinzip werden in dem Artikel ja die signifikanten Schwächen in der Erklärung bzgl. der Entstehung unseres Universums aufgezeigt.
Alleine die kosmische Inflation, der mithin Hauptgrund, warum unser Universum nun so ist, wie es ist, kann nicht nachgewiesen werden. Mit dieser Hypothese schon.
Knackpunkt, auch diese Hypothese ist kaum nachweisbar.
Es ist somit eher eine Glaubensfrage, ob es außer unserer Kosmosblase noch andere in einem übergeordneten Raum gibt oder "nur" zeitlich versetzt im "gleichen Raum" oder beides gleichzeitig.
Am nächsten würden wir dem kommen, wenn es uns gelänge, eine Einstein-Rosen-Brücke zu dedektieren.
Also ein Wurmloch.
Das Wurmloch müsste ja "in irgend was" sein, also einem Paralleluniversum oder übergeordneten Raum.
Sonst gäbe es das ja nicht.
Der Nachweis eines Wurmloches wäre sozusagen der indirekte Nachweis, dass es "mehr" als nur unser Universum gibt.


----------



## RyzA (20. Juni 2022)

Ich hatte mich noch gar nicht auf deinen verlinkten Artikel bezogen sondern, meinte das allgemein.
Rückswärts laufende Zeit... interessant. Werden dann  Ursache und Wirkung invertiert?
So wie im Film "Tenet"? 
Stelle ich mir ziemlich chaotisch vor.  Ich glaube nicht das es so etwas gibt.
In der Theorie vielleicht aber in Wirklichkeit nicht.


----------



## compisucher (20. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Rückswärts laufende Zeit... interessant. Werden dann  Ursache und Wirkung invertiert?
> So wie im Film "Tenet"?


Keine Ahnung wie das dann funktionieren soll.


----------



## RyzA (20. Juni 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wie das dann funktionieren soll.


Oder wie im Film "Der seltsame Fall des Benjamin Button". Wo er als alter Mann auf die Welt kommt und im Laufe seines Lebens immer jünger wird.


----------



## compisucher (21. Juni 2022)

Interessant, zwei nette Planeten in der habitablen Zone um einen uralten sehr kühlen roten Zwerg (> 8 Mrd. Jahre) ohne Strahlungsausbrüche und nur wenige Lichtjahre entfernt.








						Erdzwillinge um nahen Mini-Stern
					

Lebensfreundliche Nachbarn: Astronomen haben zwei erdähnliche Exoplaneten um einen nur rund zwölf Lichtjahre entfernten Nachbarstern entdeckt. Beide




					www.scinexx.de
				




Der Artikel ist schon älter (2019), aber das Teegarden-System hatte ich bisher nicht auf dem Schirm.


----------



## compisucher (24. Juni 2022)

Die Mitbewohner auf unseren Körpern:








						Geheimes Leben unserer Hautmilben entschlüsselt
					

Gegen sie hilft kein Waschen oder Peeling: In den Poren unserer Haut leben winzige Milben, die sich von unserem Hauttalg ernähren und die Follikel so




					www.scinexx.de


----------



## Adi1 (24. Juni 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Na ja, das postulierte Spiegeluniversum wäre schon krass - so mit rückwärts laufender Zeit und so....


Das übersteigt jetzt mein Vorstellungsvermögen   

Das sind alles nur "theoretische" Betrachtungen,
vlt. möglich, oder eben nicht.
Egal wie man es sieht,
die Astronomie ist eine tolle Wissentschaft.


----------



## AzRa-eL (24. Juni 2022)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Das übersteigt jetzt mein Vorstellungsvermögen


Meine auch.^^
Vor allem wie soll das denn genau ablaufen, wenn das Leben in einer Spiegelwelt aus unserer Perspektive heraus "rückwärts" verläuft?!
 Dann wird man quasi aus Asche zu Knochen, steigt aus der Erde wie ein Zombie im Greisenalter heraus, wird immer jünger, bis man dann als kleines Baby sich in eine Vaggina reinpresst, was dann den Tod bedeutet 

Ich finde es so verblüffend, dass es manchen Menschen leichter fällt an solche Theorien zu glauben, als an einen allmächtigen Gott.


----------



## Adi1 (24. Juni 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Meine auch.^^
> Vor allem wie soll das denn genau ablaufen, wenn das Leben in einer Spiegelwelt aus unserer Perspektive heraus "rückwärts" verläuft?!
> Dann wird man quasi aus Asche zu Knochen, steigt aus der Erde wie ein Zombie im Greisenalter heraus, wird immer jünger, bis man dann als kleines Baby sich in eine Vaggina reinpresst, was dann den Tod bedeutet
> 
> Ich finde es so verblüffend, dass es manchen Menschen leichter fällt an solche Theorien zu glauben, als an einen allmächtigen Gott.


Keine Ahnung wie das laufen soll 

Wenn z. Bsp. ein Lichtstrahl,
also Mrd. von Photonen von der Sonne unser Auge trifft,
dann tragen die unumkehrbare Informationen,
vom Zustand der Sonne usw.

Irformationen und Aggregatzustände kann man ja nicht irgendwie "zurückdrehen",

und was die Gottfrage betrifft,

meine Meinung ist ,
diesen Kunden gibt es einfach nicht.

Das soll jetzt keine Provokation sein,
wir können gerne auf einem normalen Level diskutieren.


----------



## AzRa-eL (24. Juni 2022)

Adi1 schrieb:


> und was die Gottfrage betrifft,
> 
> meine Meinung ist ,
> diesen Kunden gibt es einfach nicht.
> ...


Alles gut, habe mich auch nicht provoziert gefühlt   

Wollte jetzt auch keine Diskussion über den Glauben damit vom Zaun brechen. Ich finde es lediglich etwas komisch, dass ich in letzter Zeit häufiger Menschen begegne, die eher an die abstrusesten Wissenschaftstheorien glauben können, als daran, dass es eine schöpfende Kraft im Universum gibt.

Erinnere mich zbsp. noch gut daran, dass ein Mitschüler damals im Abi mich davon überzeugen wollte, dass es keinen Gott gibt und das wir Menschen von Aliens erschaffen worden sind, und diese uns hier gelassen haben aus irgendwelchen Gründen...


----------



## Adi1 (24. Juni 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Alles gut, habe mich auch nicht provoziert gefühlt
> 
> Wollte jetzt auch keine Diskussion über den Glauben damit vom Zaun brechen. Ich finde es lediglich etwas komisch, dass ich in letzter Zeit häufiger Menschen begegne, die eher an die abstrusesten Wissenschaftstheorien glauben können, als daran, dass es eine schöpfende Kraft im Universum gibt.


Naja, 
das Problem ist,
Goggle kann nicht das Denken ersetzen.

Ohne Akku, Birne hohl,
so sieht es aus


----------



## RyzA (24. Juni 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ich finde es so verblüffend, dass es manchen Menschen leichter fällt an solche Theorien zu glauben, als an einen allmächtigen Gott.


Wenn es einen Gott gibt so muß er passiv sein. Denn ansonsten würde er die schlimmen Dinge in der Welt nicht zulassen.

Topic: Ich finde manche wissenschaftlichen Theorien auch hanebüchen. Vor allem die mit der rückwärts laufenden Zeit. In der SciFi mag das möglich sein... in der Realität wohl nicht.


----------



## Adi1 (24. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn es einen Gott gibt so muß er passiv sein. Denn ansonsten würde er die schlimmen Dinge in der Welt nicht zulassen.


Genauso sehe ich das auch,
es wird niemanden geben, der auf uns aufpasst.


----------



## AzRa-eL (24. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn es einen Gott gibt so muß er passiv sein. Denn ansonsten würde er die schlimmen Dinge in der Welt nicht zulassen.


Vielleicht missverstehen wir auch nur das Konzept Gott und versuchen etwas in unser Maßstab zu zwingen, was unmöglich darein passt.
Diesen Trugschluss machen Menschen ja schon seit der ersten bekannten Gottesvorstellung in der Bibel, dass Gott den Menschen nach seinem Ebenbild erschuf.
Und genau bei solchen menschlichen Vorstellungen setzt die eigentliche Problematik an: Wie können wir Menschen etwas so mächtiges wie Gott begreifen, Der als Erschaffer außerhalb der Schöpfung stehen muss, wenn unser Verstand nur in begrenzten Dimensionen denken kann?

Und ich finde es selbst aus wissenschaftlicher Sicht eher anmaßend, dass man etwas negiert, nur weil man es nicht verstehen kann.
Ich meine hey, wer hätte vor 100 oder 200 Jahren schon daran glauben können, dass es in der Luft so etwas wie Radiowellen, Bluetooth, WLAN geben kann?

Davon abgesehen finde ich unseren menschlichen Verstand dahingehend verblüffend, dass diese Gottesvorstellung unser Fassungsvermögen verlässt, aber wir trotzdem unsere Sprache nutzen können, um über etwas Unbegreifliches zu philosophieren 

PS Es passieren viel mehr gute Dinge als Schlechte. Und ich denke, dass alles nur eine Frage der Perspektive ist. Ja selbst das vermeintlich "Schlechte", denn durch Krankheit schätzt man die Gesundheit und durch Tot schätzt man das Leben.


----------



## RyzA (24. Juni 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Vielleicht missverstehen wir auch nur das Konzept Gott und versuchen etwas in unser Maßstab zu zwingen, was unmöglich darein passt.
> Diesen Trugschluss machen Menschen ja schon seit der ersten bekannten Gottesvorstellung in der Bibel, dass Gott den Menschen nach seinem Ebenbild erschuf.


Gott wird aber im Christentum nicht menschlich dargestellt, sondern mit einen Auge in einen Dreieck.
Menschlich sind die Erwartungen die wir von einen Gott haben.


AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Und ich finde es selbst aus wissenschaftlicher Sicht eher anmaßend, dass man etwas negiert, nur weil man es nicht verstehen kann.
> Ich meine hey, wer hätte vor 100 oder 200 Jahren schon daran glauben können, dass es in der Luft so etwas wie Radiowellen, Bluetooth, WLAN geben kann?


Aber die letzte Theorie  mit der "rückwärts laufenden Zeit" die wir hier besprochen haben hast du ja selber in Frage gestellt.  


AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen finde ich unseren menschlichen Verstand dahingehend verblüffend, dass diese Gottesvorstellung unser Fassungsvermögen verlässt, aber wir trotzdem unsere Sprache nutzen können, um über etwas Unbegreifliches zu philosophieren


Ja das finde ich auch immer wieder toll. 


AzRa-eL schrieb:


> PS Es passieren viel mehr gute Dinge als Schlechte. Und ich denke, dass alles nur eine Frage der Perspektive ist. Ja selbst das vermeintlich "Schlechte", denn durch Krankheit schätzt man die Gesundheit und durch Tot schätzt man das Leben.


Naja. Geld regiert immer noch die Welt. Kinder verhungern und sterben an Krebs. Die Menschen führen Kriege und machen den Planeten kaputt.


----------



## AzRa-eL (25. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Gott wird aber im Christentum nicht menschlich dargestellt, sondern mit einen Auge in einen Dreieck.


Ich dachte, dass das Symbol der Illuminaten sei^^

Also in der Bibel steht direkt im ersten Buch, dass Gott angeblich den Menschen nach seinem Ebenbild erschuf und das ist doch maßgebend für Juden und Christen.
Das Dreieck mit dem Auge soll nur Gottes Allmacht symbolisieren soweit ich weiß.


RyzA schrieb:


> Aber die letzte Theorie  mit der "rückwärts laufenden Zeit" die wir hier besprochen haben hast du ja selber in Frage gestellt.


Ja, aber du hast meinen Punkt dazu wohl nicht verstanden
Ich finde die Theorie des Spiegeluniversums weit abwegiger als die Theorie, dass die Materie durch eine Schöpfungskraft kreiert wurde, nichtsdestotrotz erlebe ich, dass Atheisten eher bereit sind abwegigen Theorien *glauben *zu schenken, als die Möglichkeit in Erwägung zu ziehen, dass es einen Gott gibt. Das finde ich verwunderlich.


RyzA schrieb:


> Naja. Geld regiert immer noch die Welt. Kinder verhungern und sterben an Krebs. Die Menschen führen Kriege und machen den Planeten kaputt.


Das stimmt, aber das ist nur was Menschen mit ihrem freien Willen anrichten.
Davon abgesehen gibt es im Leben und der Natur eine unglaubliche Schönheit und Harmonie - allein die Fülle an Farben und ihrer Zusammensetzung in allen Dingen, das Wunder unseres Körpers, der Sternenhimmel und ihre scheinbar unendliche Weite, und allgemein den perfekt zueinander abgestimmten biologischen Prozessen...

Kurzgefasst: Einfach unser ganzes Leben nehme ich als ein so großes Geschenk wahr, dass selbst das Leid daneben eigentlich klein erscheinen sollte. Dieser Punkt ist für mich echt schwer in Worte zu fassen, aber ich finde, dass selbst ein kurzes und hartes Leben lebenswerter ist als eine Nichtexistenz.

Wie gesagt, alles eine Frage der Perspektive!

Ich habe aber auch die Erfahrung gemacht, dass weniger Nachrichten und Social Media verfolgen sehr dazu verhelfen kann, den Blickwinkel ins Positivere zu lenken 

Sterben werde ich sowieso, also wieso bis dahin die Zeit füllen mit Angst und Sorgen?


----------



## RyzA (25. Juni 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ja, aber du hast meinen Punkt dazu wohl nicht verstanden
> Ich finde die Theorie des Spiegeluniversums weit abwegiger als die Theorie, dass die Materie durch eine Schöpfungskraft kreiert wurde, nichtsdestotrotz erlebe ich, dass Atheisten eher bereit sind abwegigen Theorien *glauben *zu schenken, als die Möglichkeit in Erwägung zu ziehen, dass es einen Gott gibt. Das finde ich verwunderlich.


Zumindest hier im Thread, konnte sich bisher niemand vorstellen, was das für ein Universum sein könnte, wo Ursache und Wirkung umgekehrt sind. Aber mathematisch scheint das wohl möglich zu sein... sonst würden sich kein Wissenschaftler damit beschäftigen.


AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Das stimmt, aber das ist nur was Menschen mit ihrem freien Willen anrichten.


Und warum machen sie das?


AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen gibt es im Leben und der Natur eine unglaubliche Schönheit und Harmonie - allein die Fülle an Farben und ihrer Zusammensetzung in allen Dingen, das Wunder unseres Körpers, der Sternenhimmel und ihre scheinbar unendliche Weite, und allgemein den perfekt zueinander abgestimmten biologischen Prozessen...


Das stimmt.


AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Kurzgefasst: Einfach unser ganzes Leben nehme ich als ein so großes Geschenk wahr, dass selbst das Leid daneben eigentlich klein erscheinen sollte. Dieser Punkt ist für mich echt schwer in Worte zu fassen, aber ich finde, dass selbst ein kurzes und hartes Leben lebenswerter ist als eine Nichtexistenz.


Aber auch nur weil es einen noch relativ gut geht. Aus anderer Sicht vielleicht nicht.


AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, alles eine Frage der Perspektive!


Genau. Jemand der nur schlechtes und Leid erfahren hat. Wenn der nicht mehr an Gott glaube kann und will, das kann ich nachvollziehen.


AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ich habe aber auch die Erfahrung gemacht, dass weniger Nachrichten und Social Media verfolgen sehr dazu verhelfen kann, den Blickwinkel ins Positivere zu lenken
> Sterben werde ich sowieso, also wieso bis dahin die Zeit füllen mit Angst und Sorgen?



Ja man sollte sich nicht nur mit negativen Nachrichten beschäftigen und sich ablenken und das Leben genießen.

Einen Schöpfergott will ich nicht ausschließen. Aber an eine höhere Gerechtigkeit kann ich nicht glauben.
Die Natur selber kennt keine Gerechtigkeit und auch kein "Gut" und "Böse".
Das sind moralische Werte welche wir Menschen erschaffen haben.


----------



## Adi1 (25. Juni 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Sterben werde ich sowieso, also wieso bis dahin die Zeit füllen mit Angst und Sorgen?


Wenn ich mir den Zustand unseres Planeten ansehe, dann mache ich mir schon Sorgen.

Beim Klimaschutz bewegen wir uns im Tempo der Kontinentaldrift,
somit darf man das Pariser Klimaabkommen jetzt schon als gescheitert ansehen.
Wenn gewisse Kipppunkte im Klimasystem fallen,
dann ist das unumkehrbar.
Die nächsten Generationen werden bis zum Bauch in der Sch.... stehen,
die werden sich bei uns bedanken ...


----------



## AzRa-eL (25. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Zumindest hier im Thread, konnte sich bisher niemand vorstellen, was das für ein Universum sein könnte, wo Ursache und Wirkung umgekehrt sind. Aber mathematisch scheint das wohl möglich zu sein... sonst würden sich kein Wissenschaftler damit beschäftigen.


Ich verleugne ja auch nicht diese Möglichkeit. Letztlich glaube ich persönlich ja fest an eine allmächtige Schöpfungskraft, also sollte auch so etwas im Rahmen der unendlichen Möglichkeiten sein 


RyzA schrieb:


> Und warum machen sie das?


Weil Menschen frei in ihrem Denken und Tun sind, was zugleich Segen und Fluch ist. Andernfalls wären wir doch alle nur irgendwelche Roboter oder programmierte NPCs.


RyzA schrieb:


> Aber auch nur weil es einen noch relativ gut geht. Aus anderer Sicht vielleicht nicht.


Doch auch. Witzigerweise sind doch die unglücklichsten Menschen in Nordeuropa, zumindest zeigen Suizid-Statistiken, dass Selbstmorde in Schweden die höchsten Zahlen haben, während Bangladesch, eins der ärmsten Länder der Welt, sehr niedrige hat.

Das löst auch den Trugschluss auf, dass mehr Materialismus mehr Zufriedenheit bringt.


RyzA schrieb:


> Genau. Jemand der nur schlechtes und Leid erfahren hat. Wenn der nicht mehr an Gott glaube kann und will, das kann ich nachvollziehen.


Dann bleiben wir bei Bangladesch, die neben extrem hoher Armut ein sehr religiöses Land ist. Glaube und Religion ist laut Sozialpsychologie ein Resilienzfaktor, also etwas, was Halt und Stärke geben kann.


RyzA schrieb:


> Aber an eine höhere Gerechtigkeit kann ich nicht glauben.


Vielleicht ist auch diese Welt nicht der Ort für eine hohe Gerechtigkeit? Wie sollte ein Hitler je eine gerechte Strafe erhalten können? Ihn 6 Millionen Mal vergasen wäre nicht möglich gewesen.


RyzA schrieb:


> Die Natur selber kennt keine Gerechtigkeit und auch kein "Gut" und "Böse".
> Das sind moralische Werte welche wir Menschen erschaffen haben.


Und trotzdem sind wir doch ein Teil dieser Natur. Also ist Gerechtigkeit als moralischer Wert von Natur aus tief in uns verankert.


----------



## Charmin86 (25. Juni 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ich verleugne ja auch nicht diese Möglichkeit. Letztlich glaube ich persönlich ja fest an eine allmächtige Schöpfungskraft, also sollte auch so etwas im Rahmen der unendlichen Möglichkeiten sein


Nehmen wir an es gibt einen Gott, warum sollte er nicht einfach nur ein Erschaffer sein, der sich nicht in das Handeln der Wesen einmischt?

Ich finde Religionen generell interessant, wobei Koran, Bibel, etc. jedoch alle verdächtig gleich sind.
Wirklich faszinierend ist für mich die indische Kultur und wenn man ein Mal dort war und die Tempel, Statuen und Schriften gesehen hat, könnte man in Punkto Entstehungsgeschichte auch ganz andere Thesen aufstellen.



AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Weil Menschen frei in ihrem Denken und Tun sind, was zugleich Segen und Fluch ist. Andernfalls wären wir doch alle nur irgendwelche Roboter oder programmierte NPCs.


Tatsächlich liegen die Chancen wohl bei 50/50, dass wir und das Universum nur simuliert sind. Hinweise dafür findet man wohl immer mehr. Aber was wäre dann hinter der "Matrix"? 



AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Witzigerweise sind doch die unglücklichsten Menschen in Nordeuropa, zumindest zeigen Suizid-Statistiken, dass Selbstmorde in Schweden die höchsten Zahlen haben, während Bangladesch, eins der ärmsten Länder der Welt, sehr niedrige hat.


Lag das nicht eher an den längeren dunklen Phasen? Die hat man in Bangladesh nicht 
Kann aber auch daran liegen, dass in Bangladesh nicht jeder Tote erfasst wird, bzw gar nicht erst nicht auffällt.


----------



## RyzA (25. Juni 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Weil Menschen frei in ihrem Denken und Tun sind, was zugleich Segen und Fluch ist. Andernfalls wären wir doch alle nur irgendwelche Roboter oder programmierte NPCs.


Wenn alles determiniert ist dann haben wir auch keinen freien Willen.


AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Doch auch. Witzigerweise sind doch die unglücklichsten Menschen in Nordeuropa, zumindest zeigen Suizid-Statistiken, dass Selbstmorde in Schweden die höchsten Zahlen haben, während Bangladesch, eins der ärmsten Länder der Welt, sehr niedrige hat.
> 
> Das löst auch den Trugschluss auf, dass mehr Materialismus mehr Zufriedenheit bringt.
> 
> Dann bleiben wir bei Bangladesch, die neben extrem hoher Armut ein sehr religiöses Land ist. Glaube und Religion ist laut Sozialpsychologie ein Resilienzfaktor, also etwas, was Halt und Stärke geben kann.


Kann man pauschal nicht sagen. Weltweit sind Länder welche durchaus ärmer sind noch weit davor:

Suizidrate nach Ländern

Außerdem spielen hohes Arbeitspensum und Stress auch eine Rolle. Das sieht man u.a. an Südkorea und Japan.



AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Und trotzdem sind wir doch ein Teil dieser Natur. Also ist Gerechtigkeit als moralischer Wert von Natur aus tief in uns verankert.


Wir haben es in der Hand.


----------



## AzRa-eL (25. Juni 2022)

@RyzA Ist denn alles determiniert?


----------



## RyzA (25. Juni 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> @RyzA Ist denn alles determiniert?


Das weiß ich nicht.

Aber wenn man konsequent ist dann müsste man davon ausgehen.
Weil Zufälle existieren eigentlich nur auf Quantenebene.
Im Makrokosmos nicht.


----------



## AzRa-eL (25. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das weiß ich nicht.
> 
> Aber wenn man konsequent ist dann müsste man davon ausgehen.
> Weil Zufälle existieren eigentlich nur auf Quantenebene.
> Im Makrokosmos nicht.


Ich kann dir hier leider nicht ganz folgen. In welchem Zusammenhang siehst du hier freier Willen des Menschen, Zufälle und Determinierung stehen?


----------



## RyzA (25. Juni 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ich kann dir hier leider nicht ganz folgen. In welchem Zusammenhang siehst du hier freier Willen des Menschen, Zufälle und Determinierung stehen?


Naja, unser "Wille" genauso wie das Bewusstsein entsteht im Gehirn.
Und unser Gehirn funktioniert auf Basis von Naturgesetzen.
Physikalisch, chemisch und biologisch. 

Wenn alles determiniert ist heisst das, dass alles schon vor Ewigkeiten feststand.
Anhand von kausalen Abläufen oder Ketten. Dann wäre unser freier Wille nur eine Illusion.


----------



## AzRa-eL (25. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Naja, unser "Wille" genauso wie das Bewusstsein entsteht im Gehirn.
> Und unser Gehirn funktioniert auf Basis von Naturgesetzen.
> Physikalisch, chemisch und biologisch.
> 
> ...


Okay, du erklärst mir jetzt die Begriffe. Ich kenne und verstehe diese Begriffe, aber mir ist nicht ganz klar, wie das im bisherigen Gesprächskontext passt.


----------



## RyzA (25. Juni 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ich kenne und verstehe diese Begriffe, aber mir ist nicht ganz klar, wie das im bisherigen Gesprächskontext passt.


Das habe ich doch gerade erklärt:  wenn alles determiniert ist gibt keinen "echten" freien Willen.

Unser denken ist dann nicht wirklich frei weil alles durch die Naturgesetze und neurobiologischen Prozesse bestimmt wird.
Es gab auch Experimente dazu, wo Probanden einen Knopf betätigen mussten ,um etwas zu bestätigen oder nicht.
Dort hat man schon Aktivitäten im Gehirn gemessen, bevor überhaupt die eigentliche Handlung stattfand.
Das waren unbewusste Prozesse. Vor der eigentlichen Entscheidung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (25. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das habe ich doch gerade erklärt:  wenn alles determiniert ist gibt keinen "echten" freien Willen.
> 
> Unser denken ist dann nicht wirklich frei weil alles durch die Naturgesetze und neurobiologischen Prozesse bestimmt wird.
> Es gab auch Experimente dazu, wo Probanden einen Knopf betätigen mussten ,um etwas zu bestätigen oder nicht.
> ...


Aso sorry, hatte eben einen Aussetzer  

Gut, aber das sind ja keine wirklich bestätigten Theorien, dass unser komplettes Handeln determiniert ist.


----------



## RyzA (25. Juni 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Gut, aber das sind ja keine wirklich bestätigten Theorien, dass unser komplettes Handeln determiniert ist.


Nein, aber es gibt Indizien.


----------



## AzRa-eL (25. Juni 2022)

Das wäre aber schon sehr heftig, ich fühle mich nämlich sehr frei in meinen Entscheidungen und Gedanken


----------



## RyzA (25. Juni 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Das wäre aber schon sehr heftig, ich fühle mich nämlich sehr frei in meinen Entscheidungen und Gedanken


Ich hoffe es auch.


----------



## compisucher (27. Juni 2022)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Das übersteigt jetzt mein Vorstellungsvermögen
> 
> Das sind alles nur "theoretische" Betrachtungen,
> vlt. möglich, oder eben nicht.
> ...


Ich denke, es ist zunächst ein mathematisches Modell.
Im Prinzip wäre vor dem "t" schlichtweg ein Minuszeichen.
in der Realität des "Gegenüber-Universums" wird es für potentielle Aliens genau gleich ablaufen wie bei uns - es ist deren Realität.


AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ich finde die Theorie des Spiegeluniversums weit abwegiger als die Theorie, dass die Materie durch eine Schöpfungskraft kreiert wurde, nichtsdestotrotz erlebe ich, dass Atheisten eher bereit sind abwegigen Theorien *glauben *zu schenken, als die Möglichkeit in Erwägung zu ziehen, dass es einen Gott gibt. Das finde ich verwunderlich.


Im Prinzip gibt sogar die Bibel die Antwort:

*Gen 1,1*Im Anfang schuf Gott Himmel und Erde;*Gen 1,2*die Erde aber war wüst und wirr, Finsternis lag über der Urflut und Gottes Geist schwebte über dem Wasser.*Gen 1,3*Gott sprach: Es werde Licht. Und es wurde Licht.*Gen 1,4*Gott sah, dass das Licht gut war. Gott schied das Licht von der Finsternis
Ohne dass je der Schriftsteller irgend eine Ahnung davon gehabt haben konnte, wie der Urknall ausgesehen haben mag, beschrieb er den Vorgang sehr ähnlich, wie es allgemein in der Wissenschaft anerkannt wird.
Evtl. besitzt jegliche Lebensform Wissen darüber und wir Menschen sind in der Lage dieses Urwissen mündlich/schriftlich wiederzugeben.
Denn, selbst wenn wir irgendwann wissen, wie das Universum entstanden ist, wird es immer noch keine Antwort auf das Warum geben, allerspätestens dann kommt Gott ins Spiel...


AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ich habe aber auch die Erfahrung gemacht, dass weniger Nachrichten und Social Media verfolgen sehr dazu verhelfen kann, den Blickwinkel ins Positivere zu lenken


Definitiv...


----------



## RyzA (28. Juni 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Denn, selbst wenn wir irgendwann wissen, wie das Universum entstanden ist, wird es immer noch keine Antwort auf das Warum geben, allerspätestens dann kommt Gott ins Spiel...


Ich glaube wir werden die Frage nie beantworten können. Weil es keine vereinheitlichende Theorie geben wird.
Und dann kann man zumindest weiterhin philosophisch und theologisch fragen was vor dem Urknall war.
Eine Antwort werden wir nicht bekommen aber es ist dann noch Spielraum für Gottesglauben.
Nur denke ich das Gott, falls es ihn (noch) gibt, wenn nur ein stiller Beobachter ist.
Mit der "Passiven Gerechtigkeit" Gottes hatte sich auch Martin Luther beschäftigt.


----------



## compisucher (28. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich glaube wir werden die Frage nie beantworten können. Weil es keine vereinheitlichende Theorie geben wird.


Nun ja, das wissen wir nicht, wie der Wissensstand der Menschheit meinethalben in 10.000 Jahren sein wird.


RyzA schrieb:


> Und dann kann man zumindest weiterhin philosophisch und theologisch fragen was vor dem Urknall war.


VOR dem Urknall ist irrelevant für uns, weil erst mit dem Urknall jene Energie freigesetzt wurde aus der wir letztendlich entstanden  sind. Aus dieser Logik heraus ist die Wesensentität/Gott, alles, woran wir glauben mögen, entstanden. Wenn man so mag, ist der Urknall die Geburt der Göttlichkeit gewesen.


RyzA schrieb:


> Eine Antwort werden wir nicht bekommen aber es ist dann noch Spielraum für Gottesglauben.


Umgekehrt, der Erschaffende hat uns den Spielraum zum denken, glauben und philosophieren gegeben.


RyzA schrieb:


> Nur denke ich das Gott, falls es ihn (noch) gibt, wenn nur ein stiller Beobachter ist.
> Mit der "Passiven Gerechtigkeit" Gottes hatte sich auch Martin Luther beschäftigt.


Er ist kein stiller Beobachter.
Er gibt uns die Freiheit der Entscheidung.
Er lässt Gutes und Böses zu, lässt aber kein Zweifel daran aufkommen, 
dass die Taten zu Lebzeiten der Maßstab sind.
"Unser" Gott hat glasklar in der Offenbarung des Johannes geschildert was passieren wird:

Das Weltgericht 20,11–15
_Die Erde und Himmel verschwinden. Das Buch des Lebens wird aufgeschlagen. 
Die übrigen Toten stehen auf und werden nach ihren Werken gerichtet. _


----------



## RyzA (28. Juni 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Nun ja, das wissen wir nicht, wie der Wissensstand der Menschheit meinethalben in 10.000 Jahren sein wird.


Das stimmt. Aber ich denke manche Fragen lassen sich einfach nicht beantworten. Auch nicht in ferner Zukunft.
Wenn wir die "Theory of Everything" finden würden, würde das auch bedeuten das *alles* determiniert ist. Das würde Gott absolet machen.


compisucher schrieb:


> VOR dem Urknall ist irrelevant für uns, weil erst mit dem Urknall jene Energie freigesetzt wurde aus der wir letztendlich entstanden  sind. Aus dieser Logik heraus ist die Wesensentität/Gott, alles, woran wir glauben mögen, entstanden. Wenn man so mag, ist der Urknall die Geburt der Göttlichkeit gewesen.


So kann man es auch interpretieren. Entspricht dann wohl auch Spinozas Gottesbild. Woran auch Albert Einstein geglaubt hat.

Nur fällt es mir schwer an eine Vorstellung zu glauben in der "Alles aus dem Nichts" entstanden ist.

Und es liegt in unserer Natur zu fragen was davor war.


compisucher schrieb:


> Umgekehrt, der Erschaffende hat uns den Spielraum zum denken, glauben und philosophieren gegeben.
> 
> Er ist kein stiller Beobachter.
> Er gibt uns die Freiheit der Entscheidung.
> ...


Aber auch nur wenn wirklich nicht alles determiniert ist.
Nur weil wir nicht alles berechnen können, heisst das nicht, das es das nicht gibt.
Sonst ist die "Freiheit der Entscheidung" eine Illusion.


----------



## compisucher (28. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das stimmt. Aber ich denke manche Fragen lassen sich einfach nicht beantworten. Auch nicht in ferner Zukunft.
> Wenn wir die "Theory of Everything" finden würden, würde das auch bedeuten das *alles* determiniert ist. Das würde Gott absolet machen.


Warum das? Nur wenn wir wüssten, wie der Urknall entstanden ist, beantwortet es noch lange nicht die Frage warum.


RyzA schrieb:


> So kann man es auch interpretieren. Entspricht dann wohl auch Spinozas Gottesbild. Woran auch Albert Einstein geglaubt hat.


Nicht Gottesbild, Schöpfungsbild.


RyzA schrieb:


> Nur fällt es mir schwer an eine Vorstellung zu glauben in der "Alles aus dem Nichts" entstanden ist.


Noch mal, wenn es ein Universum davor gab, gab es Lebewesen darin und ein Gottesbild darin.
Ja, selbst einen Schöpfer, der jenes Universum erschuf.
Es ist für uns irrelevant, ob es der Gleiche oder gar ein anderer Schöpfer war, weil alles was wir sind aus dem Urknall erst entstanden ist.
Wenn es eine unterbewußte Verankerung eines Gottes bei uns Menschen gibt und wenn diese eine Ahnung davon abbildet, dann ist Gott aus dem Urknall selbst hervorgegangen - da kannste jede Religion auf der Erde danach untersuchen, immer das gleiche Ergebnis.
Ist dem nicht so, sind sämtliche Gottesvorstellungen auf der Erde falsch...


RyzA schrieb:


> Und es liegt in unserer Natur zu fragen was davor war.
> 
> Aber auch nur wenn wirklich nicht alles determiniert ist.
> Nur weil wir nicht alles berechnen können, heisst das nicht, das es das nicht gibt.
> Sonst ist die "Freiheit der Entscheidung" eine Illusion.


Das ist ein Widerspruch zu oben.
Wenn alles Determiniert wäre, brächte er uns nicht die Entscheidung offen lassen, gut oder böse zu sein, um hernach die Taten im Weltgericht zu evaluieren.
Nahezu alle relevanten Bibelstellen, aber auch der z. B. Koran mahnen, im Sinne Gottes zu handeln.
Lässt aber unsrige Entscheidung offen - ein ganz klares Indiz dafür, das gar nix vorherbestimmt sein kann.


----------



## AzRa-eL (28. Juni 2022)

Ich kenne die islamische Gottesvorstellung gut. In der islamischen Gottesvorstellung ist Gott schon immer da gewesen, ohne einen Anfang oder ein Ende. Daher ist Er nicht entstanden und war schon immer da. Als Schöpfer ist er unvergleichbar mit der Schöpfung, weil Er kein Teil davon ist und somit in Seinem Wesen für unseren begrenzten Verstand unbegreiflich bleibt.

Im Islam glaubt man auch an das Schicksal, also Determinierung, und an den freien Willen zugleich.
Dieser Punkt wurde jedoch über die Jahrhunderte in der islam. Gelehrsamkeit sehr intensiv diskutiert. In diesen Debatten konnten sich zwei Gedanken bilden, die jedoch von der theologischen Mehrheit abgelehnt wurde, und der Debatte hier ähnelt.

Eine Seite behauptete, dass es keinen freien Willen gibt und dass alles vorherbestimmt sein muss, während die andere Seite behauptet, dass alles frei sei.

Die Mitte, woran die Mehrheit der Muslime glaubt und somit den Mainstream bildet, sagt, dass wenn alles vorherbestimmt ist, würde es keinen Sinn machen eine Rechenschaft für die Taten nach dem Tod bei Gott abzulegen.

Wenn alles frei wäre von Determinierung, hieße es im Umkehrschluss, dass Gott nicht die zukünftigen Taten der Menschen kenne, und eine Gottesvorstellung in der Gott etwas nicht wissen kann, ist nicht zulässig, da Er in seinen Eigenschaften vollkommen ist, ansonsten wäre Er nicht göttlich und somit nicht anbetungswürdig.

Das Konzept Schicksal/Determinierung im Islam beinhaltet nämlich, dass Gott, als kein Teil der Schöpfung, worin ja auch das Raum/Zeitkontinuum zählt, alles schon erschaffen haben muss.
Das heißt für uns, die Schöpfung, läuft die Zeit und wir teilen es in drei Zeitformen (Vergangenheit, Gegenwart und Zukunft), während Gott davon nicht berührt wird und alles gleichzeitig sieht.

Kein so leicht verdauliches Thema^^


----------



## chill_eule (28. Juni 2022)

Wir wissen doch längst über "Gott" bescheid:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (28. Juni 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Warum das? Nur wenn wir wüssten, wie der Urknall entstanden ist, beantwortet es noch lange nicht die Frage warum.


Naja, weil dann wirklich alles auf Naturgesetze beruht und dadurch beschrieben werden kann.
Nur sind es zuviele Daten um exakt die Zukunft vorherzusagen.


compisucher schrieb:


> Nicht Gottesbild, Schöpfungsbild.


Es kann auch ein Gottesbild sein. Indem Gott die Natur selber ist. Nur passt das nicht zu den Naturgesetzen.


compisucher schrieb:


> Das ist ein Widerspruch zu oben.
> Wenn alles Determiniert wäre, brächte er uns nicht die Entscheidung offen lassen, gut oder böse zu sein, um hernach die Taten im Weltgericht zu evaluieren.
> Nahezu alle relevanten Bibelstellen, aber auch der z. B. Koran mahnen, im Sinne Gottes zu handeln.
> Lässt aber unsrige Entscheidung offen - ein ganz klares Indiz dafür, das gar nix vorherbestimmt sein kann.


Wie gesagt wenn alles von den Naturgesetze bestimmt wird dann nicht.
Und es im Makrokosmos keine Zufälle gibt.
Alle unsere Moralvorstellungen sind dann ein Produkt aus den Naturgesetzen.
Unser denken, unser fühlen einfach alles.
Dann gibt es innerhalb dieses Universums keinen Platz mehr für Gott.
Vielleicht ausserhalb. Falls es ein ausserhalb gibt.


----------



## compisucher (28. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wie gesagt wenn alles von den Naturgesetze bestimmt wird dann nicht.
> Und es im Makrokosmos keine Zufälle gibt.
> Alle unsere Moralvorstellungen sind dann ein Produkt aus den Naturgesetzen.
> Unser denken, unser fühlen einfach alles.
> ...


Das verstehe ich immer noch nicht ganz.
Wenn du einem Bettler einen Euro in den Hut schmeisst oder in Rage jemanden tot schlägst hat doch nix mit einer Vorherbestimmtheit durch Naturgesetze zu tun.
Es ist deine alleinige Entscheidung, ob du gut oder böse bist.


----------



## RyzA (28. Juni 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich immer noch nicht ganz.
> Wenn du einem Bettler einen Euro in den Hut schmeisst oder in Rage jemanden tot schlägst hat doch nix mit einer Vorherbestimmtheit durch Naturgesetze zu tun.
> Es ist deine alleinige Entscheidung, ob du gut oder böse bist.


Nein. Dann stand das schon vor langer Zeit fest und wurde durch die Naturgesetze bestimmt.
"Gut und Böse" gibt es in der Natur nicht. Das sind unsere moralischen Bewertungen welche sich in der Evolution entwickelt haben. Wahrscheinlich damit unsere Art sich nicht selber auslöscht.
Aber im Moment stehen wir leider wieder kurz davor.


----------



## compisucher (28. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Nein. Dann stand das schon vor langer Zeit fest und wurde durch die Naturgesetze bestimmt.
> "Gut und Böse" gibt es in der Natur nicht. Das sind unsere moralischen Bewertungen welche sich in der Evolution entwickelt haben.


Es wurde durch die Naturgesetze vor langer Zeit bestimmt, dass ich Morgen irgendwem den Schädel einschlagen
werde???
Sorry, das ist zu hoch für mich...


----------



## RyzA (28. Juni 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Es wurde durch die Naturgesetze vor langer Zeit bestimmt, dass ich Morgen irgendwem den Schädel einschlagen
> werde???
> Sorry, das ist zu hoch für mich...


Ja das stand schon lange vorher fest.

Kausalität ist das Stichwort. Oder "Mechaniken" der Naturgesetze.
Ein Ereignis löst andere Ereignisse aus. Usw.

Das alles aber nur wenn man die Idee des Determinismus konsequent weiter denkt. 

*Edit: *Die Frage ist auch, wenn es im (Gesamt) System komplexer wird... ob dann das Chaotische steigt und demnach auch die Wahrscheinlichkeit für Zufälle? Das würde meiner Meinung nach gegen den Determinismus sprechen.
Ich meine auch Zufälle im Makrokosmos. Im Mikrokosmos gibt es ja welche.

Aber ich bin kein Mathematiker.


----------



## Eckism (28. Juni 2022)

Was hat eigentlich NaturWISSENSCHAFT mit dem Gottesquatsch zu tun?



compisucher schrieb:


> Es wurde durch die Naturgesetze vor langer Zeit bestimmt, dass ich Morgen irgendwem den Schädel einschlagen
> werde???
> Sorry, das ist zu hoch für mich...





RyzA schrieb:


> Ja das stand schon lange vorher fest.


Das bedeutet, niemand ist für sein handeln verantwortlich...sprich, niemand darf bestraft werden...usw.
Das muss einem doch einleuchten, das der Gotteskram Bullshit ist.


----------



## compisucher (28. Juni 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Was hat eigentlich NaturWISSENSCHAFT mit dem Gottesquatsch zu tun?


Sehr viel, ich darf Werner Heisenberg zitieren:
_Der erste Trunk aus dem Becher der Naturwissenschaft macht atheistisch; aber auf dem Grund des Bechers wartet Gott._


----------



## RyzA (28. Juni 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Das bedeutet, niemand ist für sein handeln verantwortlich...sprich, niemand darf bestraft werden...usw.
> Das muss einem doch einleuchten, das der Gotteskram Bullshit ist.


Das hat aber nicht mit "Gotteskram", sondern Naturgesetzen zu tun was ich erklärt habe.
Bitte genauer lesen. Danke!


----------



## Eckism (28. Juni 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Sehr viel, ich darf Werner Heisenberg zitieren:
> _Der erste Trunk aus dem Becher der Naturwissenschaft macht atheistisch; aber auf dem Grund des Bechers wartet Gott._


Wenn Gott aufn Becherboden wohnt, hat man ihn da sicherlich nicht ohne Grund  reingeworfen...anscheinend kommt er da ja nimmer raus.


RyzA schrieb:


> Das hat aber nicht mit "Gotteskram", sondern Naturgesetzen zu tun was ich erklärt habe.
> Bitte genauer lesen. Danke!


Vorbestimmung und der ganze Quatsch ist doch das gleiche wie Glaube ansich.


----------



## AzRa-eL (28. Juni 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Was hat eigentlich NaturWISSENSCHAFT mit dem Gottesquatsch zu tun?


Wieso gleich so bissig?!
Hier wurde trotz konträrer Positionen bisher anständig und wertschätzend miteinander debattiert.

Und wieso sollte man nicht religiöse Vorstellungen mit aktuellen naturwissenschaftlichen Erkenntnissen vergleichen und theoretisch diskutieren dürfen?

Eine Wissenschaft, die nicht mit unvoreingenommener Offenheit auf existenzielle Fragen des Menschen eingeht, gleicht eher einer extremistischen Ideologie.


Eckism schrieb:


> Das bedeutet, niemand ist für sein handeln verantwortlich...sprich, niemand darf bestraft werden...usw.
> Das muss einem doch einleuchten, das der Gotteskram Bullshit ist.


Erst über Religion aufregen und dann irrtümlicherweise die aktuelle wissenschaftliche Position als Bullshit bezeichnen, in der Annahme, dass es die religiöse Argumentation sei...


----------



## RyzA (28. Juni 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Vorbestimmung und der ganze Quatsch ist doch das gleiche wie Glaube ansich.


Es ist keine "Vorbestimmung als göttlicher Plan" gemeint.
Das wäre einfach nur eine Konsequenz wenn man (theoretisch) alles berechnen könnte.
Ob die Zukunft exakt vorhersagbar ist. Wenn man alle Faktoren bzw Parameter kennt.

Was ich meine ist sowas:



> Aus neueren Disziplinen der Physik (Chaostheorie, Relativitätstheorie, Quantenphysik) haben sich verschiedene, jeweils prinzipielle Einwände gegen eine solche Vorhersagbarkeit ergeben.
> 
> Die französischen Mathematiker Henri Poincaré und Jacques Hadamard haben schon Ende des 19. Jahrhunderts entdeckt, dass selbst einfache dynamische Systeme wie das dreier sich anziehender Körper zu sehr komplizierten Bahnkurven führen und dass selbst so elementare physikalische Abläufe wie etwa die Bewegung eines Massenpunktes entlang von Geodäten bei kleinen Abweichungen im Anfangswinkel zu beliebig großen Änderungen im Ergebnis anwachsen. Ihre Arbeiten bilden heute die Grundlage der Chaosforschung. Deterministisches Chaos kann dazu führen, dass dynamische Systeme gar nicht oder nur für kurze Zeiträume vorhersagbar sind. Poincaré unterschied dazu, angesichts der von ihm entdeckten Komplexität der Phasenraumstruktur, zwischen _starkem_ und _schwachem_ Determinismus.[5]
> 
> ...


Quelle: Determinismus

Es gibt aber auch religiösen Determinismus.


----------



## Eckism (28. Juni 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Wieso gleich so bissig?!
> Hier wurde trotz konträrer Positionen bisher anständig und wertschätzend miteinander debattiert.


Das war doch nicht bissig!?
Ich kenne einige Katholiken und nen Moslem...die wissen auch, das der Kram Bullshit für mich ist...die reden trotzdem mit mir und ich mit denen.



RyzA schrieb:


> Es ist keine "Vorbestimmung als göttlicher Plan" gemeint.
> Das wäre einfach nur eine Konsequenz wenn man (theoretisch) alles berechnen könnte.
> Ob die Zukunft exakt vorhersagbar ist. Wenn man alle Faktoren bzw Parameter kennt.
> 
> ...


Nix ist zufälliger als der Zufall, und zufälligerweise kann man den Zufall nicht berechnen...man kann nur verschieden Sachen berechnen und verschiedenen Ergebnisse bekommen, wo am Ende zufälligerweise eins passt.

Die 3 Plagen (Corona, Putin, Affenpocken) hat ja auch schon jemand vor ein paar Monden vorhergesagt, danach sollten wir nun alle unser Leben ausrichten.


----------



## compisucher (28. Juni 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Wenn Gott aufn Becherboden wohnt, hat man ihn da sicherlich nicht ohne Grund  reingeworfen...anscheinend kommt er da ja nimmer raus.


Das ist eine Versinnbildlichung der Entwicklung aller maßgeblichen Denker unserer Zeit.
Einzig Steven Hawking vertrat eine unter Physikern deutlich abweichende Meinung, die in die Fußstapfen der Vorherbestimmung, wie von @RyzA proklamiert hat.
Allerdings finden sich in Hawkings Ansichten eben auch Elemente, die meiner Gedankenwelt entsprechen, das es vor dem Urknall nichts gab.








						Gibt es einen Gott? Was Stephen Hawking dazu sagte, ist erstaunlich
					

Es ist eine Frage, die die Menschheit schon seit Jahrhunderten beschäftigt: Gibt es einen Gott? Oftmals steht Spiritualität im Gegensatz zur Wissenschaft. Stephen Hawkings Antwort zu der Frage ist allerdings verblüffend spirituell.




					www.futurezone.de
				



Das Ganze wird von Gläubigen ganz anders interpretiert:




__





						Begründet Glauben: Stephen Hawking und Gott
					






					www.begruendet-glauben.org
				




Ich bin da mitten drinnen und behaupte, mit dem Urknall entstand erst etwas/jemand, den man mit "göttlich" umschreiben könnte.
Der Spekulation ist da Tür und Tor geöffnet.
Was wenn das Universum selbst "denkt"?
DAS ist die Filamentstuktur des Universums.
Nur erklärbar durch die kosm. Inflation (reine Theorie) und angenommener ungleicher Verteilung der Energie in den ersten wenigen Millisekunden unseres Universums.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und was, wenn es ein riesiges Bewußtsein ist?
Synapsenstruktur im menschlichen Hirn:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (28. Juni 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Das ist eine Versinnbildlichung der Entwicklung aller maßgeblichen Denker unserer Zeit.
> Einzig Steven Hawking vertrat eine unter Physikern deutlich abweichende Meinung, die in die Fußstapfen der Vorherbestimmung, wie von @RyzA proklamiert hat.
> Allerdings finden sich in Hawkings Ansichten eben auch Elemente, die meiner Gedankenwelt entsprechen, das es vor dem Urknall nichts gab.
> 
> ...


Aber was wäre der in Gang setzende Impuls dann?
Ein Gott, der selber in Gang gesetzt wurde, durch irgendein Ereignis, kann kein Gott sein, da er dann abhängig wäre von etwas anderem.
Außerdem könnte man dann wieder fragen, wer hat diesen Impuls gegeben, dass etwas aus dem Nichts entsteht?


----------



## compisucher (28. Juni 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Aber was wäre der in Gang setzende Impuls dann?


Da bin ich eben bei Hawking, es bedurfte keinen Impuls von "außen".


AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ein Gott, der selber in Gang gesetzt wurde, durch irgendein Ereignis, kann kein Gott sein, da er dann abhängig wäre von etwas anderem.


Sofern an "meinem" Modell was dran wäre (ist ja auch nur Spekulatius), würde ich eine Wesenheit, die das ganze Universum umfasst, im Vergleich zu einem Menschen, als durchaus göttlich oder gottgleich auffassen.


AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Außerdem könnte man dann wieder fragen, wer hat diesen Impuls gegeben, dass etwas aus dem Nichts entsteht?


Haste im Prinzip 2x drinnen, die Frage


----------



## Eckism (28. Juni 2022)

Da wird es schlicht und ergreifend einfachen den ersten und einzigen Planeten/Sonne durch nen großen Rums entschärft haben...und auf nem Krümel von dem leben wir heute.
Das das Universum immer weiter wächst ist der Explosion dieses gewaltigen Planeten/Sonne geschuldet...so sehe ich das. Ob das jetzt nun Darth Vader mit dem Todesstern war, kann ha jeder selbst hinzudichten.


----------



## compisucher (28. Juni 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Da wird es schlicht und ergreifend einfachen den ersten und einzigen Planeten/Sonne durch nen großen Rums entschärft haben...und auf nem Krümel von dem leben wir heute.
> Das das Universum immer weiter wächst ist der Explosion dieses gewaltigen Planeten/Sonne geschuldet...so sehe ich das. Ob das jetzt nun Darth Vader mit dem Todesstern war, kann ha jeder selbst hinzudichten.


Nicht böse sein, da fehlen gewisse physikalische Grundlagenkenntnisse...


----------



## Eckism (28. Juni 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Nicht böse sein, da fehlen gewisse physikalische Grundlagenkenntnisse...


Stein, Metall usw. aus dem nix entstehen zu lassen ist physikalisch besser?^^


----------



## compisucher (28. Juni 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Stein, Metall usw. aus dem nix entstehen zu lassen ist physikalisch besser?^^


Nein 
Aber es gab nicht eine "Supersonne", sondern Milliarden von Sonnen der I. und/oder II. Gen., die als Supernovä explodierten und die Überreste sich dann in neuen Systemen wiederfanden.
Du, ich , der PC, die ganze Erde ist sozusagen der Müll von unzähligen Sternenexplosionen.


----------



## Eckism (28. Juni 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Nein
> Aber es gab nicht eine "Supersonne", sondern Milliarden von Sonnen der I. und/oder II. Gen., die als Supernovä explodierten und die Überreste sich dann in neuen Systemen wiederfanden.
> Du, ich , der PC, die ganze Erde ist sozusagen der Müll von unzähligen Sternenexplosionen.


Und wer sagt, das es davor nicht eine Planeten gab...also davor, davor, davor usw.? Wir sprechen hier ja nicht von ein paar Milliarden Jährchen, sondern von ganz viel mehr...steckste halt nicht drin.

Vielleicht gabs ja auch schon 10.000e mal irgend ne dämlich Spezies, die sich immer selbst und alles um sich herum vernichtet hat...das würde uns Menschen nicht ganz so blöd da stehen lassen, weil wir machen ja auch das gleiche wie eventuell alle vor uns auch...wir sind nur schneller und effizienter und kommen gar nicht so weit, das wir Planeten zerbröseln können.


----------



## RyzA (28. Juni 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Nix ist zufälliger als der Zufall, und zufälligerweise kann man den Zufall nicht berechnen...man kann nur verschieden Sachen berechnen und verschiedenen Ergebnisse bekommen, wo am Ende zufälligerweise eins passt.


Nicht alles, was wir nicht erfassen können, sind Zufälle.

Ich denke schon, dass man im Makrokosmos alles vorhersagen könnte, wenn man alle Faktoren und Parameter kennt. Und genug Rechenleistung zur Verfügung hätte. Naja, alles wahrscheinlich nicht. Dafür bräuchte man einen Computer mit unendlich viel Energiebedarf. 


compisucher schrieb:


> Der Spekulation ist da Tür und Tor geöffnet.
> Was wenn das Universum selbst "denkt"?
> DAS ist die Filamentstuktur des Universums.
> Nur erklärbar durch die kosm. Inflation (reine Theorie) und angenommener ungleicher Verteilung der Energie in den ersten wenigen Millisekunden unseres Universums.
> ...


Die Ähnlichkeit ist mir auch schon mal aufgefallen. Sehr interessant.

Dieses Video ist sehr interessant und bezieht sich auf unsere Galaxie:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gTCiVlAdKC4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Edit: Hier noch ein anderes interessantes Video





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=owLgk1yNRE4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## compisucher (29. Juni 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Und wer sagt, das es davor nicht eine Planeten gab...also davor, davor, davor usw.? Wir sprechen hier ja nicht von ein paar Milliarden Jährchen, sondern von ganz viel mehr...steckste halt nicht drin.


Guter Punkt. Muss man aber einordnen.
Fängt fast wie die Bibel an: Am Anfang gab es nur Wasserstoff.

Indizien wie Quasare (hochaktive Galaxienkerne) und das Lichtspektrum von 10-15 Mrd. LJ entfernten Galaxien geben uns die Information, dass eben vor > 10 Mrd. Jahren hauptsächlich schnellbrennende blaue Riesensterne in den Galaxien vorhanden waren. 
Gesteinsplaneten, wie Erde oder Mars konnte es nicht geben, weil gar keine schweren Elemente im Universum vorhanden waren. Spekulativ aber wahrscheinlich gab es kleinere Sterne oder braune Zwerge.
Selbst ein Jupiter war eher unwahrscheinlich, weil der planetenbildente Kern aus schwereren Elemente fehlte.
Es konnten also nur Teile aus H2 entstehen, da brauchste wiederum sehr viel H2 und die große Masse an H2 macht die Entstehung einer Sonne wahrscheinlicher als die eines fluffigen Riesenplaneten nur aus H2.
Erst nachdem diese ausbrannten und sich in Supernovas verabschiedeten, entstanden ausreichend schwere Elemente für die Planetenbildung in unserem Sinne.


Eckism schrieb:


> Vielleicht gabs ja auch schon 10.000e mal irgend ne dämlich Spezies, die sich immer selbst und alles um sich herum vernichtet hat...das würde uns Menschen nicht ganz so blöd da stehen lassen, weil wir machen ja auch das gleiche wie eventuell alle vor uns auch...wir sind nur schneller und effizienter und kommen gar nicht so weit, das wir Planeten zerbröseln können.


Die Anzahl von Supernovas im frühen Universum muss ungleich größer gewesen sein als heutzutage.
Jetzt stell dir eine Galaxie vor, in der hunderte oder gar tausende von Supernovas praktisch jeden Tag explodieren, schwere Elemente ins All, aber auch brandgefährliche sSrahlung hinausschleudern.
Heutzutage kommt so was eher selten vor und wie bewundern die sog. planetare Nebel auf Bildern hierzu, z. B. Krebsnebel



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder 1987A:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Selbst wenn ganz schnell danach in solch einer Strahlungssuppe sich 'Gesteinsplaneten gebildet hätten, hätte es kaum Aminosäuren oder dgl. als Bausteine des Lebens gegeben.

Erst nach ca. 5-7 Mrd. Jahren beruhigte sich das Ganze ein wenig.
Kurze Rechnung:
Alter Universum: ca. 14 Mrd. Jahre
Mögliche Erstentstehung von lebensfähigen Gesteinsplaneten: nach ca. 6 Mrd. Jahren
Verbleiben ca. 8 Mrd. Jahre von heute aus gesehen.
Unser System entstand vor 5 Mrd. Jahren und erst nach 4,5 Mrd. Jahre gab es sowas wie Leben.
Als reines Rechenmodell wäre es als möglich, dass eine Zivilisation von Alien vor ca. 3 Mrd. Jahre entstanden sein könnte.

In 3 Mrd. Jahren kann eine ganze Menge passieren.
Wir bewegen uns aber nun im hochspekulativen Bereich.

Existierte vor 3 Mrd. nur eine oder gar hunderte?
Existiert heute in unserer Galaxie nur eine (also wir) oder tausend andere?
Und wie lange überlebten solche Zivilisationen?
Anmerkung: Nimmt man Pyramidenbau mit, haben wir erst seit ca. 5.000 Jahren so was wie eine Zivilisation, die frühesten "Städte" (besser große Dörfer) auf der Erde sind irgendwas um die 10-15.000 Jahre alt, funktechnisch sind wir erst seit ca. 100 Jahren in der Lage, Töne von uns zu geben.

Wenn Alien vor 100.000 Jahren selbst 10.000 Jahre lang gefunkt hätten, wir würden es niemals erfahren, raum und vor allem Zeit trennt uns.

Mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit gab es eben nicht 10.000ende Zivilisationen, wie du annimmst, sondern nur eine sehr begrenzte Anzahl, die vor allem auch über die Zeit sich kaum gegenseitig kennen lernen dürften.


----------



## RyzA (29. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cWf1OUVUObw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Was neues vom Harald über die Quantenmechanik.


----------



## AzRa-eL (29. Juni 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Fängt fast wie die Bibel an: Am Anfang gab es nur Wasserstoff.


"Sehen denn diejenigen, die ungläubig sind, nicht, daß die *Himmel und die Erde eine zusammenhängende Masse waren*? Da haben Wir sie getrennt und *aus dem Wasser alles Lebendige gemacht.* Wollen sie denn nicht glauben?" 

(Qur'an Kapitel 21, Vers 30)


----------



## RyzA (29. Juni 2022)

Interessant ist das Aminosäuren in Asteoridenproben gefunden wurden.
Das bekräftigt die Theorie das die Evolution auf der Erde von ausserhalb angestoßen wurde.
Und erhöht die Wahrscheinlichkeit deutlich, dass noch woanders im Universum oder sogar in unserer Galaxie Leben existiert.


----------



## Eckism (29. Juni 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Guter Punkt. Muss man aber einordnen.
> Fängt fast wie die Bibel an: Am Anfang gab es nur Wasserstoff.
> 
> Indizien wie Quasare (hochaktive Galaxienkerne) und das Lichtspektrum von 10-15 Mrd. LJ entfernten Galaxien geben uns die Information, dass eben vor > 10 Mrd. Jahren hauptsächlich schnellbrennende blaue Riesensterne in den Galaxien vorhanden waren.
> ...


Wer weiß, was die Aliens für krasse Waffen hatten...wenn der Mensch sein Arsenal loslässt und in 1000 Jahren nen Ufo vorbeifliegt denken die sich auch "bei so ner Strahlung kann da nix gelebt haben, wir sind die ersten"...dabei ist der Mensch einfach nur geistig völig unterbelichtet.^^



compisucher schrieb:


> In 3 Mrd. Jahren kann eine ganze Menge passieren.
> Wir bewegen uns aber nun im hochspekulativen Bereich.
> 
> Existierte vor 3 Mrd. nur eine oder gar hunderte?
> ...




Das meine ich ja, der Mensch ist Zeitlich gesehen sehr Jung, die Dinos auch. Da kann man so ziemlich alles hinzudichten, wie es einen gefällt, beweisen oder ausschließen kann man das am Ende eh nie komplett.



compisucher schrieb:


> Wenn Alien vor 100.000 Jahren selbst 10.000 Jahre lang gefunkt hätten, wir würden es niemals erfahren, raum und vor allem Zeit trennt uns.
> 
> Mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit gab es eben nicht 10.000ende Zivilisationen, wie du annimmst, sondern nur eine sehr begrenzte Anzahl, die vor allem auch über die Zeit sich kaum gegenseitig kennen lernen dürften.



Das Universum wächste ja ständig, das war also mal kleiner, alles eventuell mal enger zusammen und Zeit hätten andere Spezies auch gehabt.

Ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen, das in der langen Zeit des Universums und darüber hinaus nix besseres Zustandegekommen ist als...wir...völlig unmöglich.


----------



## compisucher (30. Juni 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Wer weiß, was die Aliens für krasse Waffen hatten...wenn der Mensch sein Arsenal loslässt und in 1000 Jahren nen Ufo vorbeifliegt denken die sich auch "bei so ner Strahlung kann da nix gelebt haben, wir sind die ersten"...dabei ist der Mensch einfach nur geistig völig unterbelichtet.^^


Wer es schafft, in Größenordnung mit einem Raumschiff bis in unser Sonnensystem zu kommen, braucht keine Waffen.
Der hat einen Laser- oder Fusions- oder Materie-Antimaterieantrieb und dreht im Zweifel für ein paar Sekunden die Haupttriebwerke in Richtung Erde.
Was dann von uns noch übrig ist, passt in eine einzige normale Hausmülltonne.


Eckism schrieb:


> Das meine ich ja, der Mensch ist Zeitlich gesehen sehr Jung, die Dinos auch. Da kann man so ziemlich alles hinzudichten, wie es einen gefällt, beweisen oder ausschließen kann man das am Ende eh nie komplett.


Du bewegst dich mit den Alienannahmen im gleichen hochspekulativen Bereich wie andere beim Gottesglauben.
Wo genau ist der Unterschied?
WENN es denn Aliens bis hierher schaffen und zig LJ überbrücken können, wird deren Technologie für uns mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit gottgleich vorkommen.


Eckism schrieb:


> Das Universum wächste ja ständig, das war also mal kleiner, alles eventuell mal enger zusammen und Zeit hätten andere Spezies auch gehabt.


Ahhh... bei Ranga Yogeshwar nicht aufgepasst, als er den Ballon im TV aufpustete.
Der Abstand meinethalben innerhalb einer Galaxis zw. den Sternen verändert sich durch die Universumsexpansion praktisch nicht.
Zw. einzelnen Galaxien etwas, zw. Galaxiengruppen oder gar Haufen wird es dann interessant.
Aber wären Wesen, die gar zwischen Galaxien reisen könnten, nicht auch gottgleich?


Eckism schrieb:


> Ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen, das in der langen Zeit des Universums und darüber hinaus nix besseres Zustandegekommen ist als...wir...völlig unmöglich.


Oh, doch, Augen auf im nächsten Urlaub.
Dem kleinen, fröhlich Farben wechselnden Oktopus auf dem Teller wird menschenähnliche Intelligenz nachgesagt.
In seiner Umwelt lernt er ca. 100 mal schneller als ein Menschenkind.
Sein Problem ist lediglich, dass er erlernte Informationen nicht an die Nachkommen weitergeben kann.
Ist sozusagen mein Favorit für ein Nachfolger der Menschheit.

Es gibt Quadratkilometer große Pilzkolonien z. b. in Kanada, diese sind uralt, evtl. mehrere Mio. Jahre, sie kennen die Unsterblichkeit.

Schaue dir Blumen, Bäume, Insekten an. Über Jahrmillionen perfekt an die Umwelt angepasst.
Die Evolution hat bereits hier auf unserem Planeten weit besseres geschaffen als den Menschen, wir sind nur unfähig, es zu erkennen.


----------



## Eckism (30. Juni 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Du bewegst dich mit den Alienannahmen im gleichen hochspekulativen Bereich wie andere beim Gottesglauben.
> Wo genau ist der Unterschied?
> WENN es denn Aliens bis hierher schaffen und zig LJ überbrücken können, wird deren Technologie für uns mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit gottgleich vorkommen.


Nein, "Gott" ist überall und passt auf seine gläubigen auf...nen Alien ist nicht überall und passt eventuell aich nicht auf uns auf.
Das es alles nur spekulation ist, steht außer frage...



compisucher schrieb:


> Ahhh... bei Ranga Yogeshwar nicht aufgepasst, als er den Ballon im TV aufpustete.
> Der Abstand meinethalben innerhalb einer Galaxis zw. den Sternen verändert sich durch die Universumsexpansion praktisch nicht.
> Zw. einzelnen Galaxien etwas, zw. Galaxiengruppen oder gar Haufen wird es dann interessant.


Der wer?^^ Ich guck schon seit Jahrzehnten kein TV.



compisucher schrieb:


> Oh, doch, Augen auf im nächsten Urlaub.
> Dem kleinen, fröhlich Farben wechselnden Oktopus auf dem Teller wird menschenähnliche Intelligenz nachgesagt.


Sowas ess ich nicht...Wassergetier im Allgemeinen iat nicht mein Zeug.


----------



## compisucher (30. Juni 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Der wer?^^ Ich guck schon seit Jahrzehnten kein TV.


Netter Typ:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Eckism schrieb:


> Sowas ess ich nicht...Wassergetier im Allgemeinen iat nicht mein Zeug.


Sehr gut!


----------



## RyzA (30. Juni 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Netter Typ:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wer den nicht kennt. Sorry.


----------



## AzRa-eL (1. Juli 2022)

Webb-Teleskop: Forscher zeigen sich von ersten Bildern tief berührt
					

Die große Zitterpartie ist nun bereits ein halbes Jahr her: Ende Dezember letzten Jahres konnte das neue James Webb-Weltraumteleskop erfolgreich gestartet werden. Und nun trifft man bei der NASA auf fast schon kindlich begeisterte Wissenschaftler.




					winfuture.de
				



Bin echt gespannt auf die Bilder 😍


----------



## RyzA (2. Juli 2022)

Ich kann es auch kaum noch abwarten.


----------



## Adi1 (2. Juli 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Guter Punkt. Muss man aber einordnen.
> Fängt fast wie die Bibel an: Am Anfang gab es nur Wasserstoff.
> 
> Indizien wie Quasare (hochaktive Galaxienkerne) und das Lichtspektrum von 10-15 Mrd. LJ entfernten Galaxien geben uns die Information, dass eben vor > 10 Mrd. Jahren hauptsächlich schnellbrennende blaue Riesensterne in den Galaxien vorhanden waren.
> ...


Dazu braucht man aber noch einen Quirl,
welcher für eine relativ gleichmässige Verteilung der schweren Elemente sorgte.

Man geht davon aus,
dass es sehr massive schwarze Löcher gegeben haben muß,
welche durch ihre Jetstreams,
wie eine Art Lüfter funktioniert haben müssten.


----------



## RyzA (6. Juli 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qMqSG4EZbv8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AzRa-eL (8. Juli 2022)

NASA veröffentlicht "Teaser"-Bild von James-Webb-Teleskop
					

Die US-Weltraumbehörde gibt einen Vorgeschmack auf die ersten Farbbilder des Weltraumteleskops, die kommende Woche veröffentlicht werden sollen.




					futurezone.at


----------



## Adi1 (9. Juli 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> NASA veröffentlicht "Teaser"-Bild von James-Webb-Teleskop
> 
> 
> Die US-Weltraumbehörde gibt einen Vorgeschmack auf die ersten Farbbilder des Weltraumteleskops, die kommende Woche veröffentlicht werden sollen.
> ...


Gut,
mein weiß jetzt nocht nicht genau,
in welchen Auflösungen das Bild aufgenommen wurde,
das Ding scheint aber zu funktionieren


----------



## AzRa-eL (9. Juli 2022)

Ich freu mich auf die Farbbilder. Der Teaser ist aber schon mega! Müsste man eigentlich in Postergröße auf Hochglanzpapier und höchster Auflösung ausdrucken, schön einrahmen und zu Hause dann aufhängen


----------



## RyzA (10. Juli 2022)

Mal noch was zum Determinismus:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-cmv8BIhKp0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (12. Juli 2022)

https://www.facebook.com/NASAWebb/photos/a.401585850048/10159844036385049

Auf den anderen Presseseiten sah die Qualität nicht so gut aus.
Deutlich zu sehen ist der Linseneffekt des Galaxienhaufens in der Mitte.

Heute sollen noch mehr Bilder veröffentlicht werden.

*Edit:* Auf Wikipedia gibt es das Bild auch in noch besserer Qualität

Webb’s First Deep Field

*Edit2:* Hier noch andere Bilder.

Am besten ist das hier finde ich

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/James...liffs,_Glittering_Landscape_of_Star_Birth.png


----------



## Adi1 (16. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Webb’s First Deep Field


Nur mal so zum besseren Verständnis,
was astronomische Winkelangaben bedeuten ...

Bei einem Vollwinkel von 360 Grad,
deckt ein ausgestreckter Arm mit erhobenem Daumen ca. 2 Grad am Horizont ab.

Ein Grad wird dann nochmal unterteilt in 60 Winkelminuten.

Eine Aufnahme,
bei einem Winkel von nur 2,4 Bogenminuten,
in einer Entfernung von 4,6 Milliarden  Lichtjahren Entfernung,
in dieser Qualität,
ist atemberaubend 

Das Ding wird uns noch lange begeistern ...


----------



## RyzA (21. Juli 2022)

> Anfang Juni gab die Nasa bekannt, dass mehrere Mikrometereoriten den Spiegel des JWST getroffen hätten. Das größte Objekt sei zwischen dem 23. und 25. Mai 2022 in ein Segment des Hauptspiegels eingeschlagen und habe es beschädigt.
> 
> Das JWST arbeite aber noch auf einem Niveau, das alle Missionsanforderungen übertreffe, teilte die Nasa seinerzeit mit. Das getroffene Spiegelsegment solle nachjustiert werden, um die verursachte Verzerrung auszugleichen.
> 
> ...


Quelle: Schaden am James-Webb-Teleskop schwerer als gedacht

Hoffen wir mal das sowas zukünftig nicht zu oft passiert.


----------



## Adi1 (22. Juli 2022)

Keine Sorge,
das wird zwar öfters mal passieren,
kann aber durch die adaptive Optik ausgeglichen werden.









						»James Webb«-Teleskop entdeckt früheste bekannte Galaxie
					

Die internationale Forschungsgemeinschaft hatte neue Rekorde angekündigt, nun liefert das »James Webb«-Weltraumteleskop: Offenbar wurde das am weitesten entfernte Sternenlicht eingefangen – von einer Galaxie nah am Urknall.




					www.spiegel.de
				




Hubble hatte anfangs auch einen Sehfehler,
da mussten dann Astronauten hin,
um diesen Fehler zu beheben.

Beim JWT geht das nicht,
ist halt zu weit weg,
da hat man schon vorsörglich ein paar Puffer eingebaut


----------



## RyzA (23. Juli 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=06Id7UI981s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Beschreibung des Videos:


> Wenn es nach Elon Musk geht, werden schon bald Menschen den Mars bewohnen. Doch wie realistisch ist das? Und: Auf dem Mars erwarten uns extreme Kälte, eine dünne CO2-Atmosphäre und kosmische Strahlung. Warum wollen wir eigentlich dorthin? Woher kommt die Mars-Begeisterung?
> 
> Der Astrobiologe Cyprien Verseux von der Universität Bremen will seit seiner Kindheit Planetenforscher werden und hofft, selbst vielleicht noch zum Mars reisen zu können, um dort zu forschen. Unternehmer Elon Musk will mit seiner Raketenfirma SpaceX schon bald eine Million Siedlerinnen und Siedler zum Mars fliegen, die dort eine sich selbst versorgende Stadt errichten. Elon Musk will den Mars zum Planeten B machen; zu einer zweiten Erde, falls unsere Erde nicht mehr bewohnbar sein sollte. In der Wissenschaft gelten Musks Pläne als umstritten bis absurd. "Ich denke, dass wir mittelfristig eher daran interessiert sein werden, Forschungsbasen zu errichten, mit Besatzungen, die sich abwechseln, vielleicht wie derzeit in der Antarktis", sagt Cyprien Verseux.
> 
> Die Sehnsucht danach, auf dem Mars zu leben, erklärt der Science-Fiction-Autor Kim Stanley Robinson mit der Sehnsucht nach einem Neustart. Das Bedürfnis, den persönlichen, irdischen Realitäten zu entfliehen. Der Wunsch, noch einmal von vorne anzufangen. Nicol Caplin von der Europäischen Weltraumorganisation ESA hält Marsmissionen nach dem heutigen Stand der Technik noch nicht für möglich. Erst einmal müsse man Erfahrungen mit den geplanten Mondreisen sammeln. Doch auch wenn die ESA und die amerikanische Weltraumagentur NASA noch keine künftigen Missionen zum Mars planen, forschen sie bereits, wie sie in Zukunft Menschen zum Mars bringen könnten. Inspiration kommt aus der Science Fiction; etwa die Idee, Crews während der 260 Tage Anreise zum Mars in Kälteschlaf zu versetzen, um Gewicht für Wasser und Nahrung einzusparen.



Eine Kolonisierung des Mars halte ich für sehr unwahrscheinlich. Dazu müßte man erstmal Terraforming beherrschen. Und auch dann ist fraglich, ob man nicht mehr Ressourcen und Energie reinsteckt als man rausbekommt.
Cryoschlaf funktioniert auch nicht wirklich.


----------



## Adi1 (27. Juli 2022)

So langsam bereitet mir das JWT wirklich Freude:









						Weltraumteleskop James Webb: Wahre Flut an Entdeckungen immer älterer Galaxien
					

In den Aufnahmen des Hubble-Nachfolgers werden immer ältere Galaxien entdeckt. Schon kurz nach dem Urknall war der Kosmos offenbar voller Sternenhaufen.




					www.heise.de
				




@RyzA 

Was die Kolonisierung des Mars betrifft:

Neben den technischen Fragen frage ich mich,
warum investiert ein privater Unternehmer soviel in das Projekt,
als Menschenfreund sicherlich nicht.

Vlt. ist aber auch die Gier unendlich ...
... immer mehr ...

Unseren Planeten geht es ja jetzt  schon nicht mehr so gut,
da rennt man einfach weg,
und macht woanders weiter ...


----------



## compisucher (27. Juli 2022)

Sehe ich ähnlich wie Adi1.
Der Mars ist das neue Neuseeland.
Da hat die Regierung, glaube 2020, den Verkauf von Land und Häusern an Ausländern stark reglementiert, nachdem primär Superreiche auf der Südinsel sich "Doom-Day" Bunker mit darüber liegenden Luxusvillen in erklecklicher Stückzahl gegönnt haben.

Nett zu lesen:








						Milliardäre: Wo sie hin wollen, wenn die Welt untergeht
					

Einfache Prepper bauen sich eine Hütte im Wald oder einen Bunker im Garten. Wer mehr Geld zur Verfügung hat, denkt in grösseren Massstäben, wenn es um die Flucht vor der Apokalypse geht.




					www.nzz.ch
				



oder hier:








						Coronavirus: US-Milliardäre flüchten nach Neuseeland
					

Aus Angst vor der Covid-Pandemie sind offenbar zahlreiche Superreiche aus den USA nach Neuseeland geflüchtet. Das Land gehört bereits seit Längerem zu den bevorzugten "Safe Havens" der Tech-Elite und verzeichnete zuletzt lediglich 12 Corona-Tote, während…




					www.manager-magazin.de
				




Irgendwo müssen ja  auch Exa Dark Sideræl und X Æ A-Xii glücklich aufwachsen können.
Mars ist da ideal dafür.
Man wird unter seines Gleichen sein.


----------



## RyzA (28. Juli 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5acKsHBoLzQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wieder ein tolles Video mit Harald Lesch, wo er quantenmechanische Zusammenhänge einfach erklärt.


----------



## Adi1 (28. Juli 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Irgendwo müssen ja  auch Exa Dark Sideræl und X Æ A-Xii glücklich aufwachsen können.
> Mars ist da ideal dafür.
> Man wird unter seines Gleichen sein.


Sicher,
zwar ziemlich öde,
aber naja ...
.. wem es gefällt


----------



## AzRa-eL (28. Juli 2022)

Öde? Wollte schon immer im Auenland leben!^^


----------



## compisucher (28. Juli 2022)

Dass Webb Teleskop ist schon der Hammer.
Erster Test und schon Wasser auf dem Gasplaneten Wasp-96b in über 1.100 LJ Entfernung dedektiert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Link zum Planeten: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WASP-96b


----------



## RyzA (4. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ymk61pw5YAg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Was interessantes über Sterne.


----------



## compisucher (4. August 2022)

Ahhh, das Thema hatten wir ja vor kurzem irgendwo, glaube bei "Was kann Webb und wozu ist das All(es) da:









						Ursuppe: Neuer Weg zu den ersten Aminosäuren
					

Chemisches Bindeglied: Ein neuentdeckter Reaktionsweg könnte erklären, wie entscheidende Lebensbausteine auf der Urerde entstanden sind – die ersten




					www.scinexx.de


----------



## Adi1 (6. August 2022)

James Webb Space Telescope: Der Urknall, das Universum und der ganze kosmische Rest
					

Schon die ersten Bilder des JWST waren spektakulär - nun zeigt das Teleskop sein ganzes Können und wir begleiten es dabei




					www.spektrum.de
				




Super, das Bild.


----------



## RyzA (6. August 2022)

Am schönsten finde ich bisher die Aufnahme vom Carinanebel:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (6. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Am schönsten finde ich bisher die Aufnahme vom Carinanebel:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja! Die gefällt mir auch bisher mit am meisten😍


----------



## RyzA (10. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XLiH641_f8o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Aus dem dunklen Zeitalter des Universums und der frühen Sternentstehung.


----------



## Adi1 (13. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Das kann der Harald Lesch immer gut erklären,
Hut ab dafür,
das er neben seiner hauptamtlichen Tätigkeit,
immer noch Zeit hat,
das auch medial zu vermitteln.

Danke, Herr Professor


----------



## AzRa-eL (17. August 2022)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Hut ab dafür,
> das er neben seiner hauptamtlichen Tätigkeit,
> immer noch Zeit hat,
> das auch medial zu vermitteln.


Glaube nicht, dass das ehrenamtlich geschieht 😅


----------



## RyzA (17. August 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Glaube nicht, dass das ehrenamtlich geschieht 😅


Der verdient bestimmt ganz gut als Moderator. Und er macht ja auch nicht nur eine Sendung/Format.

Hier wieder was neues:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i6oZLerP-vA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die kosmischen großräumigen Strukturen sehen mit den Galaxienhaufen und Voids aus wie neuronale Netze.


----------



## RyzA (18. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pE7hVSlk7Zw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ist das ein Quatsch. Zuerst dachte ich ein SciFi Film. Aber das soll wohl eine Doku oder Live- Film sein.
Erstaunlich wieviele Menschen daran glauben.


----------



## Adi1 (20. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Unglaublich ... 

Die Krönung der Schöpfung bleibt für mich immer noch


			https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Erich_von_D%C3%A4niken,
		

eine Koryphäe darin,
aus der Blödheit der Vielen richtig Schotter zu machen.


----------



## RyzA (24. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oh-dIbiHs48

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Harald Lesch erklärt wieder mit großer Leidenschaft die Quantenmechanik.


----------



## RyzA (25. August 2022)

Ein neues Bild des JWT:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Welches den Jupiter in noch nie dagewesener Qualität zeigt.

Das Bild habe ich von Facebook. Wenn es auf Wikipedia verfügbar ist dann in höherer Auflösung.


----------



## compisucher (25. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ein neues Bild des JWT:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guggst du bei der NASA:





						Webb’s Jupiter Images Showcase Auroras, Hazes – James Webb Space Telescope
					






					blogs.nasa.gov


----------



## RyzA (25. August 2022)

Ich wusste gar nicht das der Jupiter auch Ringe hat. Kannte nur die Ringe vom Saturn.


----------



## compisucher (25. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich wusste gar nicht das der Jupiter auch Ringe hat. Kannte nur die Ringe vom Saturn.


Alle großen Gasplaneten in unserem Sonnensystem haben Ringe.
Dies liegt an den gewaltigen Gravitationskräften der Planeten, 
welche Monde wie auch eingefangene Asteroiden unaufhörlich durchkneten.
Uranus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Neptun:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Schön bei Monden wie Io zu sehen, die einen aktiven Vulkanismus auf Grund der Gezeitenkräfte durch den Jupiter haben:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jener von Neptun ist recht schwach ausgeprägt.
Man nennt ihn "dunkler Ring".
Man nimmt derzeit an, dass eine ausgeprägte Ringbildung auch in Abhängigkeit zur Entfernung zur Sonne wie auch bestimmte Temperaturen (> 70 Kelvin) hierzu erforderlich sind.


----------



## RyzA (26. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l8u_hMX3l0U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Noch ein tolles Video mit den Jupiter Bildern.


----------



## Adi1 (27. August 2022)

Das sind echt tolle Bilder 

Jupiter hat mit seiner gewaltigen Gravitation,
das Leben auf unserer Kugel maßgeblich beeinflusst.
Als Staubsauger hat er viele Asteroiden eingefangen,
ohne seine Schutzwirkung,
würde es uns gar nicht geben.

Momentan könnte man Jupiter,
gegen 3 Uhr im Süden bei 40 Grad Höhe gut beobachten,
aber der Regengott hat etwas dagegen ...

... nach der Dürre freue ich mich auf den Regen ...

... und das Teleskop muß halt warten


----------



## AzRa-eL (27. August 2022)

Ich war letztes Wochenende auf einer Fortbildung in einem Selbstversorgungshaus im Westerwald. Dort haben wir abends am Lager dann den Tag ausklingen lassen und plötzlich am Himmel was gesehen, was uns alle total aus dem Häuschen gebracht hat. Wir waren alle total irritiert.
Hab ein Bild gemacht, leider sieht man es nur sehr schwach:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Unten mittig der Streifen. Kann man es sehen? Dieser Streifen schien wie eine Sternschnuppe zu fallen, bis er aus dem Sichtfeld verschwand.
Das Rätsel wurde aufgelöst, bin mal gespannt, ob ihr es wisst


----------



## Adi1 (27. August 2022)

Nu,
Musk"s Segen für die Menschheit

Internet für alle,
verseucht auch den Nachhimmel


----------



## RyzA (27. August 2022)

Wenn es erlischt war es eine Sternschnuppe und wenn nicht einer von Musk seinen Satelliten.
Ich hatte mal eine ganze Kolonne von Satelliten beobachtet. Die sind von Westen nach Osten gezogen.
Fast alle exakt auf einer Ebene bzw Gerade /Vektor.


----------



## compisucher (29. August 2022)

Heute startet die unbemannte Artemis I der NASA/ESA zum Mond.
Wenn alles klappt, werden 2025 wieder Raumfahrer auf dem Mond sein.








						NASA: Artemis I
					

Artemis I will be the first in a series of increasingly complex missions to build a sustained human presence at the Moon for decades to come.




					www.nasa.gov
				




Das Ganze auf Deutsch:








						Artemis-1: Aufbruch zum Mond
					

Es ist soweit: Heute Nachmittag soll die lange erwartete Artemis-1-Mission starten – eine Mondumrundung, die als Generalprobe für die bemannte Rückkehr




					www.scinexx.de


----------



## RyzA (30. August 2022)

Ich hatte gelesen das die bemannte Mondmission eine "Übung" für eine bevorstehende bemannte Marsmission sein soll. Allerdings frage ich mich was das bringen soll?
Wir werden eh nie den Mars kolonisieren.


----------



## Mahoy (30. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich hatte gelesen das die bemannte Mondmission eine "Übung" für eine bevorstehende bemannte Marsmission sein soll. Allerdings frage ich mich was das bringen soll?
> Wir werden eh nie den Mars kolonisieren.


Wir nicht. Unser fernen Nachfahren womöglich schon.
Und wir bringen unseren Kindern ja auch das Laufen bei, obwohl die Wenigsten davon olympische Sprinter werden.

"Kolonisieren" ist zudem ein großes Wort, das häufig so verstanden wird, als sollten dort in absehbarer Zeit Menschen komfortabel leben. Erst einmal geht es darum, einen Planeten vor Ort zu untersuchen, der uns viel darüber verraten kann, was unserer eigenen Welt blühen könnte, wenn sich Umweltbedingungen drastisch verändern.

Der Mond für sich allein ist als "Plattform" für die weitere Erkundung des Weltraums aber mindestens genauso wichtig.


----------



## RyzA (30. August 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> "Kolonisieren" ist zudem ein großes Wort, das häufig so verstanden wird, als sollten dort in absehbarer Zeit Menschen komfortabel leben. Erst einmal geht es darum, einen Planeten vor Ort zu untersuchen, der uns viel darüber verraten kann, was unserer eigenen Welt blühen könnte, wenn sich Umweltbedingungen drastisch verändern.


Komfortabel hatte ich dabei gar nicht im Kopf. Weil "komfortabel" wäre auf dem Mars gar nichts.
Man müsste hermetisch abgeriegelte Gebäude errichten, welche über eine eigene Atmosphären verfügen.
Weil "Terraforming" wie in SciFi Büchern oder Filmen beherrschen wir nicht mal ansatzweise.


----------



## Threshold (30. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wir werden eh nie den Mars kolonisieren.


In den nächsten 200 Jahren sicher nicht. Nicht bezahlbar.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Wir nicht. Unser fernen Nachfahren womöglich schon.
> Und wir bringen unseren Kindern ja auch das Laufen bei, obwohl die Wenigsten davon olympische Sprinter werden.


Der Mars hat das Problem, dass die Schwerkraft geringer ist. Wenn man die Atmosphäre verdichten will, geht das nicht mit O2 oder N2.
Und wenn die Atmosphäre verdichtet ist, schmieren die Monde des Mars ab und schlagen ein. Also keine gute Idee.
Man wird also unter einer Glaskuppel leben müssen, mit Drucksystemen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (30. August 2022)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Nu,
> Musk"s Segen für die Menschheit
> 
> Internet für alle,
> verseucht auch den Nachhimmel


Ja, SpaceX Satellit. 









						SpaceX schießt „Starlink“-Satelliten ins All – Sie könnten auffällig zu sehen sein
					

SpaceX, das Raumfahrtunternehmen von Elon Musk, schießt immer wieder „Starlink“-Satelliten ins All. Wer aufmerksam zum Himmel schaut, kann die „Perlenkette“ sehen.




					www.fr.de
				




Ich hab es zum 1. Mal gesehen und war sehr verblüfft.


----------



## Cleriker (30. August 2022)

Ich finde den Schritt gut und wichtig und bin gespannt ob alles gut geht bei dem Probelauf.


----------



## compisucher (30. August 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der Mars hat das Problem, dass die Schwerkraft geringer ist. Wenn man die Atmosphäre verdichten will, geht das nicht mit O2 oder N2.
> Und wenn die Atmosphäre verdichtet ist, schmieren die Monde des Mars ab und schlagen ein. Also keine gute Idee.
> Man wird also unter einer Glaskuppel leben müssen, mit Drucksystemen.


Sei mal ehrlich.
Wenn wir die Technologie auf dem Mars installieren könnten, um die Atmosphäre zu verdichten, dann wäre man auch in der Lage, die Minibrocken Phobos und Deimos irgendwohin zu entsorgen.
Das sind doch "nur" 11 und 15 km große Staubkörnchen.


----------



## Threshold (30. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Sei mal ehrlich.
> Wenn wir die Technologie auf dem Mars installieren könnten, um die Atmosphäre zu verdichten, dann wäre man auch in der Lage, die Minibrocken Phobos und Deimos irgendwohin zu entsorgen.
> Das sind doch "nur" 11 und 15 km große Staubkörnchen.


Verdichten geht nur mit Gasen, die schwer sind. Hat schon sein Grund wieso die Venus eine dichtere Atmosphäre hat als die Erde.
Und wie entsorgst du denn 15km große Felsbrocken, die mit  4 km/s umherfliegen?


----------



## Cleriker (30. August 2022)

Das überlegen wir uns, wenn wir dort sind. Mensch... sei doch nicht immer so negativ.


----------



## Threshold (30. August 2022)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Das überlegen wir uns, wenn wir dort sind. Mensch... sei doch nicht immer so negativ.


Ich hab letztens Moonfall geguckt und die Hände vorm Kopf geschlagen.


----------



## Mahoy (30. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Sei mal ehrlich.
> Wenn wir die Technologie auf dem Mars installieren könnten, um die Atmosphäre zu verdichten, dann wäre man auch in der Lage, die Minibrocken Phobos und Deimos irgendwohin zu entsorgen.
> Das sind doch "nur" 11 und 15 km große Staubkörnchen.


Die könnte man häppchenweise runterbringen, gerade _um_ die Atmosphäre zu verdichten.

Dafür sollte sich selbstverständlich zu diesem Zeitpunkt niemand auf dem Mars aufhalten.


----------



## compisucher (30. August 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Verdichten geht nur mit Gasen, die schwer sind. Hat schon sein Grund wieso die Venus eine dichtere Atmosphäre hat als die Erde.


Dürften recht umfangreiche Gasgewinnungswerke sein.
Mit einem einzelnen Musk-Raumschiff wird es nicht getan sein.
Müsste ja ein für Menschen unschädliches, schwereres Gas ein. 
Ein Edelgas? 
Argon? Wäre mit 40 Atommasse fast das 2,5-fache von Sauerstoff.
Und wir haben es hier in unserer Atmosphäre.
Für die Gewinnung auf dem Mars bräuchte man Kalium, glaube ich.


Threshold schrieb:


> Und wie entsorgst du denn 15km große Felsbrocken, die mit  4 km/s umherfliegen?


Och, da der obige Prozess sicherlich länger dauern wird (und ich gehe eher von Jahrhunderten denn Jahrzehnten aus und wenn Nachfahren von gewissen Berliner Politikern beteiligt sind, evtl. auch Jahrtausende), könnte man schauen, ob es dort Rohstoffe gäbe, die man für Raumstationen oder Treibstoff gewinnen könnte.

Oder man schiebt die Brocken langsam aber stetig mit einem Ionentriebwerk weiter nach außen, außerhalb des Bereichs der entstehenden , dichteren Atmosphäre.
Man hätte ja viele Generationen Zeit dafür.

Oder man höhlt die aus und nutzt die Brocken als riesiges Raumstationen oder Expeditionsraumschiffe für weiter draussen.

Kombiniert mit Ionentriebwerken oder auch anderer Tech., die es evtl. bis dahin gibt, sicherlich mindestens so einfach, wie die Terraforming-Gas-Fabriken auf dem Mars zu bauen.

Wie gesagt, wenn man den Mars terraformen kann, bekommt man auch so was in den Griff.
Wäre ja gelacht...


----------



## RyzA (31. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Oder man höhlt die aus und nutzt die Brocken als riesiges Raumstationen oder Expeditionsraumschiffe für weiter draussen.


Zuviel Star Wars geguckt?


----------



## compisucher (31. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Zuviel Star Wars geguckt?


Nö, dann würden wir ja über 500 km Brocken reden. 

Ernsthaft, wenn wir technisch in der Lage sind, einen ganzen Planeten zu terraformen, bzw. in diesem Falle eine dichte Atmosphäre zu erzeugen, dürfte ein 15 km großer Felsblock kein unüberwindbares Hindernis für den Hauptplan sein.

Raumfahrt mit Großen Massen/zu transportierenden Dingen wird immer eine Generationenaufgabe sein.
Es macht gar keinen Sinn, an so einen großen Fels ein Riesentriebwerk anzuklemmen und Vollgas zu geben.

Hier in dem Fall muss die Fluchtgeschwindigkeit vom Mars überwunden werden.
Der ist mit ca. 5 km/s deutlich geringer als die der Erde mit über 11 km/s.
@Threshold meinte, dass die Bahngeschwindigkeit der Brocken ca. 4 km/s beträgt, wäre also gerade mal die Beschleunigung um 1 km/s, also eine Differenzgeschwindigkeit von ca. 3.600km/h.
Abhängig von der Masse des Brockens braucht man nun halt einen kontinuierlichen Schub für eine Bahnveränderung und falls nötig/sinnvoll oder gewünscht auch raus aus der Umlaufbahn vom Mars.

Evtl. als hochausgerüstete, vollautomatische Wissenschaftsstation um z. B. ein paar Jahrzehnte später Io oder Europa beim Jupiter (mit nachgeschickter Menschenbesatzung) zu erkunden.


----------



## Threshold (31. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Nö, dann würden wir ja über 500 km Brocken reden.
> 
> Ernsthaft, wenn wir technisch in der Lage sind, einen ganzen Planeten zu terraformen, bzw. in diesem Falle eine dichte Atmosphäre zu erzeugen, dürfte ein 15 km großer Felsblock kein unüberwindbares Hindernis für den Hauptplan sein.


Die dichte Atmosphäre nützt dir nur nichts, weil du ja eine O2 Atmosphäre brauchst und jedes schwere Gas würde den Sauerstoff und alles andere am Boden verdrängen.
Im Grunde genommen müsste man die Masse des Mars vergrößern.


----------



## compisucher (31. August 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die dichte Atmosphäre nützt dir nur nichts, weil du ja eine O2 Atmosphäre brauchst und jedes schwere Gas würde den Sauerstoff und alles andere am Boden verdrängen.


Die Idee mit der dichteren Atmosphäre kam aber von dir, oder?


Threshold schrieb:


> Im Grunde genommen müsste man die Masse des Mars vergrößern.


Witzig...

Wenn wir schon beim Spinnen sind, warum nicht einfach die Venus an einen LaGrange Punkt in der Erdumlaufbahn setzen, die retrograde Drehung in eine Normaldrehung mi 24 h umzuwandeln und den Druck der Atmosphäre reduzieren?
Welcome to earth 2.0


----------



## Threshold (31. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Die Idee mit der dichteren Atmosphäre kam aber von dir, oder?


Die dichtere Atmosphäre kann eben auch die Elemente binden, die es für das Leben braucht.
Dass dichter geht, sieht man an der Venus.
Aber Co2 oder noch schwerere Gasen nützen halt nichts.
Der Mars ist schlicht zu klein um eine Atmosphäre zu halten.


compisucher schrieb:


> Witzig...
> 
> Wenn wir schon beim Spinnen sind, warum nicht einfach die Venus an einen LaGrange Punkt in der Erdumlaufbahn setzen, die retrograde Drehung in eine Normaldrehung mi 24 h umzuwandeln und den Druck der Atmosphäre reduzieren?
> Welcome to earth 2.0


Deswegen brauchen wir die Quantisierung der Schwerkraft. Die daraus resultierende Technologie könnte man nutzen, um die Gravitationskonstante lokal zu verändern.b


----------



## compisucher (31. August 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Deswegen brauchen wir die Quantisierung der Schwerkraft. Die daraus resultierende Technologie könnte man nutzen, um die Gravitationskonstante lokal zu verändern.b


Hehehe...
Hört sich nach Antigrav-Motoren für den emissionsfreien Start der Sternenflotte von der Erde weg an.
Und die 1000g Beschleunigung mit dem Antimaterieantrieb umzusetzen,  wäre dann auch handlebarer Kleinkinderkram.


----------



## Cleriker (31. August 2022)

Okay, man merkt ihr versteht euch. 
Zum Glück gibt's keine Inquisition mehr. Was ihr hier in ein paar Stunden raus haut, hätte gereicht zum pfählen, vierteilen und verbrennen. Und da sind wir nur bei dem was euer Verteidiger für angemessen gehalten hätte.


----------



## compisucher (31. August 2022)

@Cleriker :
Ach, wenn Pierson´s Puppetiers aus Ringworld FÜNF Planeten zu einem Ringgebilde zusammenschließen und auf Lichtgeschwindigkeit beschleunigen können...
Und das sind dreibeinige Huftiere ohne Arme aber mit zwei Köpfen.^^

Hey, da wird eine Affenart wohl auch mal die Venus durchs All schubsen können.


----------



## Mahoy (31. August 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der Mars ist schlicht zu klein um eine Atmosphäre zu halten.


Der Mars kann eine Atmosphäre halten - nur eben nicht sehr gut. Den Verlust kann man jedoch theoretisch auf ein erträgliches Maß verringern, indem man die Dichte und Zusammensetzung der Atmosphäre einmalig radikal verändert.
Und radikale Eingriffe sind kein Problem, da der Mars - nach jetzigem Kenntnisstand - ein toter Planet ist. Wir können da also in fernerer Zukunft alles runterkommen, abfackeln und brüten lassen, was wir für nötig halten, um die Atmosphäre zu verdichten.

Da oben erwähnte erträgliches Maß bedeutet: Der selbstverständlich weiterhin stattfindende Verlust juckt niemanden, weil es tausende, wenn nicht zehntausende Jahre dauert, bis erneut zu viel Atmosphäre verloren gegangen ist.

Die Frage ist ja auch, wie bewohnbar und gemütlich der Mars werden muss bzw. wie groß die habitablen Zonen sein sollen. Für eine Erstbesiedlung genügt es unter Umständen bereits, wenn es für Menschen nicht gleich den Tod bedeutet, sich für einige Zeit ohne Hilfsmittel außerhalb von Habitaten aufzuhalten und wenn einige spezielle Nutzpflanzen / Kulturen  wachsen können.


----------



## Cleriker (31. August 2022)

mMn muss man doch gar nicht außerhalb vom habitt rumlaufen können. Einfach die Oberfläche Stück für Stück zubauen. Es geht doch vorrangig darum überhaupt erst Mal dort aushalten zu können. Das Wie, klärt man später.


----------



## RyzA (31. August 2022)

Hier mal wieder etwas wissenschaftliches vom Harald:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rDAszyM5STU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Threshold (31. August 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Der Mars kann eine Atmosphäre halten - nur eben nicht sehr gut.


Na ja, Nicht halten ist schon korrekt. Die Gase werden vom Sonnenwind weggeblasen und solange der Mars ausgast, kommt halt immer was nach.
Das Helium kann die Erde auch nicht halten.


----------



## RyzA (31. August 2022)

Man wird auf dem Mars keine Atmosphäre herstellen können.
Wenn dann eher unter Kuppeln in Gebäuden.


----------



## AzRa-eL (31. August 2022)

Wir Menschen sollten unseren Planeten versuchen zu retten, und nicht schon an Alternativen denken. 
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Cleriker (31. August 2022)

Manchmal braucht es aber etwas Abstand um die Lage zu überblicken.


----------



## Lotto (31. August 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Wir Menschen sollten unseren Planeten versuchen zu retten, und nicht schon an Alternativen denken.
> Just my 2 cents.


Man kann drüber nachdenken, aber all diese Alternativen sind extrem ferne Science Fiction. Von daher ist es mehr Träumerei als wirklich ernstzunehmende Lösungsfindung.


----------



## Mahoy (1. September 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, Nicht halten ist schon korrekt. Die Gase werden vom Sonnenwind weggeblasen und solange der Mars ausgast, kommt halt immer was nach.
> Das Helium kann die Erde auch nicht halten.


Dementsprechend müsste man auch sagen, die Erde könne ihre Atmosphäre nicht halten, zumal es auch hier Verluste gibt.

Entscheidend ist jedoch immer, in welchen Zeiträumen wie viel Verlust stattfindet und wie viel ersetzt werden kann. Die Marsatmosphäre hat Jahrmillionen gebraucht, um zum jetzigen Stand auzudünnen. Sprich, wenn man Wege findet, sie schneller zu verdichten, als der Verlust stattfindet, wäre selbiger zu vernachlässigen.

Wir haben hier auf der Erde  _unfreiwillig_ Einiges darüber gelernt, wie man die Lufthülle eines Planeten quasi nebenbei binne weniger Jahrzehnte drastisch beeinflussen kann. Stellt euch mal vor, was man anstellen kann, wenn man das mit Absicht macht und dabei keinerlei Rücksicht auf planetares Leben nehmen muss. Ein komplettes Terraforming des Mars wäre eine Aufgabe für Jahrhunderte, aber eine Veränderung der Atmosphäre wäre selbst mit heutigen Mitteln dabei noch die leichteste Übung.



AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Wir Menschen sollten unseren Planeten versuchen zu retten, und nicht schon an Alternativen denken.
> Just my 2 cents.


Es geht meines Erachtens nicht um eine langfristige Alternative, sondern um eine langfristige Perspektive: Selbst wenn wir hier endlich mal alles richtig machen sollten, wäre eine weitere Welt, auf der sich Menschen ausbreiten können, ohne ihre Urprungswelt damit zu belasten, nicht das Schlechteste.

Mit zukünftigen technischen Mittel wären sicherlich auch Habitate im Weltraum, die in energiereicher Position optimal platziert sind, eine Option. Doch eine feste Scholle, viel freie Fläche, natürliche Schwerkraft, Material vor der Haustür sowie eine zumindest prinzipiell vorhandene und bearbeitbare Atmosphäre haben auch viel für sich.


----------



## compisucher (1. September 2022)

Exoplanet entdeckt, der aller Voraussicht nach eine Wasserwelt mit planetengroßem Ozean ist:








						Exoplaneten: TOI-1452 b könnte die erste Wasserwelt sein
					

Der Planet befindet sich nur 100 Lichtjahre entfernt




					www.spektrum.de


----------



## RyzA (1. September 2022)

Interessant. Könnte man nicht mit Hilfe des JWT untersuchen ob der Planet eine Atmosphäre hat?
Und wenn ja was für eine?

Was mich wundert das der Planet angeblich in nur 11 Tagen die Sonne umkreist.
Dann muß er ja sehr nah dran sein. Komisch dass das Wasser dann nicht verdampft.


----------



## compisucher (1. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Interessant. Könnte man nicht mit Hilfe des JWT untersuchen ob der Planet eine Atmosphäre hat?
> Und wenn ja was für eine?


Also, die Hauptbestandteile einer Atmosphäre müssten sich damit analysieren lassen.
Wäre z. B. unsere Erde 1000 LJ entfernt, könnte JWT mindestens noch den Stickstoff und den Sauerstoff herauslesen.
Was im Übrigen schon vor JWT über Spektralanalysen möglich war.

Ähnlich wie hier:








						Erstmals Kohlendioxid in der Atmosphäre eines Exoplaneten nachgewiesen | MDR.DE
					

Ein großer Schritt auf der Suche nach bewohnbaren Himmelskörpern: Mithilfe des Webb-Teleskops wurde zum ersten Mal CO2 in der Atmosphäre eines Exoplaneten entdeckt – damit kann man seine Entstehung viel besser verstehen.




					www.mdr.de
				




Wenn CO2 noch ablesbar wäre (was ich nicht weiss), könnte man über das Verhältnis O2 zu CO2 Rückschlüsse ziehen, ob biologisches Leben einen Anteil dieser Gase hat.


RyzA schrieb:


> Was mich wundert das der Planet angeblich in nur 11 Tagen Sonne umkreist.
> Dann muß er ja sehr nah dran sein. Komisch dass das Wasser dann nicht verdampft.


Die habitable Zone eines Systems ist primär von der Größe und somit der Strahlungsenergie der jeweiligen Sonne abhängig.
In diesem Fall ist es ein Roter Zwerg, wie z. B. Gliese 229A:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die habitable Zone liegt also viel näher an dem Zentralgestirn, als in unserem System.

Somit wird da auch nix verdampfen, sondern der Planet hat theoretisch ungefähr die gleichen Temperaturen wie wir.
Theoretisch deshalb, weil z. B. die Venus bei uns noch am inneren Rand der habitablen Zone liegt, eine mächtige Atmosphäre hat, aber bei paar hundert bar Druck und über 400° Oberflächentemperatur ist Leben in unserem Sinne dort kaum vorstellbar.

Rote Zwerge neigen, obwohl sie extrem alt werden können (weit, weit älter als unsere Sonne) i. d. R. zu unkontrollierten Strahlungsausbrüchen.
Ob das in dem oben verlinkten System auch so ist, weiss ich nicht.
Aber diese Strahlungsausbrüche machen das Entstehen und den Erhalt von Leben auf einem Planeten in der habitablen Zone um so eine Sonne sehr schwer.
Wenn die Datenauswertung stimmt und der Planet tatsächlich einen umspannenden riesigen Ozean aus H2O besitzt, könnte aber in Wasserschichten unterhalb von 5-10 m sehr wohl Leben sein.
Wasser vermindert den Einfluss von solchen Strahlungen sehr schnell über nur wenige Meter.


----------



## compisucher (1. September 2022)

Ich verlinke aus aktuellem Anlass noch mal einen Bericht (weil populärwissenschaftlich in relativ einfachen Worten gefasst) aus 2019 über die Tatsache, dass unsere keine Galaxiengruppe am Rand eines gigantischen Voids (= Leerraum mit ca. 200.000 Kubikparsec, 1 parsec = 3,26 Lichtjahre liegt):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle: https://www.scinexx.de/news/kosmos/wir-liegen-direkt-der-grossen-leere/

Die Zusammenhänge bitte dem Text entnehmen, muss ich ja nicht noch zus. in eigene Worte fassen.

An und für sich schon eine Info, mit der sich unser Hirn schon schwer tut, es zu verstehen.

Das wirklich INTERRESSANTE ist nun, dass mir ein Kumpel, der Mathematiker am Max-Planck in Heidelberg ist (allerdings "nur" Assistentenstelle), berichtete,
dass nach neuen Berechnungsmodellen dieser Void mutmaßlich  Einfluss auf unsere Wahrnehmung fehlender Massen (DM) hat.
Während der lokale Superhaufen "Virgo" (zu dem die lokale Gruppe gehört) noch ähnlich "tickt" sieht es im Zentrum  von Perseus-Pisces etwas anders aus.
Die meisten (nicht alle!) der dort beobachteten Galaxien brauchen keine oder deutlich weniger DM, um deren (Dreh-) bewegung zu erklären.

Das haben die jetzt mehrfach durch die Rechner gejagt und kommen immer wieder zu ähnlichen, aber merkwürdiger Weise immer leicht abweichenden Ergebnissen.
Also nix, was derzeit ein wissenschaftliches Paper auslösen würde, weil die mittlerweile sogar die Programme auf evtl. Fehler hin untersuchen.
Alles recht merkwürdig und der zuständige Institutsleiter steht eigenermaßen fassungslos und ratlos vor den vorläufigen Ergebnissen.
Bleibt  spannend, wenn sich was rührt, melde ich mich hier wieder diesbezüglich.


----------



## Threshold (1. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Was mich wundert das der Planet angeblich in nur 11 Tagen die Sonne umkreist.
> Dann muß er ja sehr nah dran sein. Komisch dass das Wasser dann nicht verdampft.


Der Fixstern wird ein kleiner roter sein.
Das Problem ist eher, dass der Planet eine gebundene Rotation aufweist, also immer die gleiche Seite dem Stern zeigt. und natürlich die Ausbrüche auf der Sternoberfläche, die die Atmosphäre des Planeten wegblasen.



compisucher schrieb:


> Somit wird da auch nix verdampfen, sondern der Planet hat theoretisch ungefähr die gleichen Temperaturen wie wir.
> Theoretisch deshalb, weil z. B. die Venus bei uns noch am inneren Rand der habitablen Zone liegt, eine mächtige Atmosphäre hat, aber bei paar hundert bar Druck und über 400° Oberflächentemperatur ist Leben in unserem Sinne dort kaum vorstellbar.


Nicht übertreiben.  
Die Venus hat rund 90 Bar Luftdruck. Was natürlich immer noch eine Menge ist.
Wasser bei 450 Grad und 90 Bar hat völlig andere Eigenschaften als die, die wir so kennen. Das nennt man dann überkritisches Wasser und spielt bei der Mineralbildung eine wichtige Rolle.


----------



## compisucher (1. September 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das nennt man dann überkritisches Wasser und spielt bei der Mineralbildung eine wichtige Rolle.


Ober beim implodieren des aussteigenden Raumfahrers...


----------



## RyzA (1. September 2022)

Aber vielleicht befindet sich in den Ozeanen dort trotzdem einfaches Leben.
Es können ja auch Molekühle draussen im All auf Eisbrocken entstehen.

@compisucher : Die Struktur der Cluster und Voids finde ich fasnizierend.
Wenn man die mit einem Bild der Gehirns und seine Neuronen vergleicht, sehen die Gebilde sehr ähnlich aus.
Auch wenn es da keinen Zusammenhang gibt.


----------



## compisucher (2. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber vielleicht befindet sich in den Ozeanen dort trotzdem einfaches Leben.


Was ich damit ausdrücken wollte.


RyzA schrieb:


> @compisucher : Die Struktur der Cluster und Voids finde ich fasnizierend.
> Wenn man die mit einem Bild der Gehirns und seine Neuronen vergleicht, sehen die Gebilde sehr ähnlich aus.
> Auch wenn es da keinen Zusammenhang gibt.


Wer weiss da schon...

Especially for you @RyzA zum Topic Exoplaneten und das JWT (sofern dir noch nicht bekannt):








						James-Webb-Teleskop: Porträt eines Exoplaneten
					

Ferne Welt: Das James-Webb-Teleskop hat seine ersten direkten Aufnahmen eines extrasolaren Planeten erstellt. Die Infrarotbilder zeigen den 385 Lichtjahre




					www.scinexx.de


----------



## RyzA (2. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Especially for you @RyzA zum Topic Exoplaneten und das JWT (sofern dir noch nicht bekannt):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Leider nicht erdähnlich. Die 12 fache Masse des Jupiters. Wenn es da Leben geben könnte wäre es platt wie ein Pfannkuchen.


----------



## compisucher (2. September 2022)

Na ja, 385 LJ ist ja auch eine Entfernung, bei der es wurscht ist, ob da ET wohnt oder nicht.
Würdest du jetzt "Hallo" funken, dann würdest du ca. 800 Jahre später ein "Servus" zurückbekommen, konkret im Jahre 2.792.
Das interessante ist ja die Präzision von JWT, damit kann man schon was anfangen.


----------



## Threshold (2. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Na ja, 385 LJ ist ja auch eine Entfernung, bei der es wurscht ist, ob da ET wohnt oder nicht.
> Würdest du jetzt "Hallo" funken, dann würdest du ca. 800 Jahre später ein "Servus" zurückbekommen, konkret im Jahre 2.792.
> Das interessante ist ja die Präzision von JWT, damit kann man schon was anfangen.


Man müsste erst mal einen Planeten in Erdgröße finden, der freien Sauerstoff in der Atmosphäre hat. Alles andere lohnt sich nicht. Einzeller antworten nicht.


----------



## compisucher (2. September 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Man müsste erst mal einen Planeten in Erdgröße finden, der freien Sauerstoff in der Atmosphäre hat.


Kann aber auch zu Fehleinschätzungen führen.








						Spuren von Sauerstoff auf 4000 Grad heißem Exoplaneten entdeckt
					

Grazer Forscher*innen sagten das Vorkommen von Sauerstoff auf dem ungewöhnlichen Planeten KELT-9b voraus und behielten Recht.




					futurezone.at
				





Threshold schrieb:


> Alles andere lohnt sich nicht.


Was mache ich jetzt mit meinem Freund Grek-123 vom Volke der Maahk, einem echten Methanatmer?
 (Gruß an Perry Rhodan)
Wieder nach Hause schicken, weil es ihn nicht geben darf?


Threshold schrieb:


> Einzeller antworten nicht.


Yo mei, Putin auch nicht...


----------



## Threshold (2. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Kann aber auch zu Fehleinschätzungen führen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spuren von Sauerstoff sind nicht 21% der Atmosphäre.


compisucher schrieb:


> Was mache ich jetzt mit meinem Freund Grek-123 vom Volke der Maahk, einem echten Methanatmer?
> (Gruß an Perry Rhodan)
> Wieder nach Hause schicken, weil es ihn nicht geben darf?


Exakt. Flüssiges Methan eignet sich auch als Lösungsmittel aber flüssiges Methan ist kalt. Dementsprechend langsam laufen chemische Prozesse ab.
Bis dein Freund Grek 123 eine Freundin gefunden hat, ist das Universum schon dunkel und tot.


----------



## compisucher (2. September 2022)

Er atmet Methan und hat kein Methanblut...
Der arme Kerl läuft hier die ganze Zeit mit nem Druckanzug herum...


----------



## Threshold (2. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Er atmet Methan und hat kein Methanblut...
> Der arme Kerl läuft hier die ganze Zeit mit nem Druckanzug herum...


Und wo ist die chemische Reaktion?
Sauerstoff hat auf der Erde das Leben beschleunigt weil Sauerstoff bei der Reaktion viel Energie frei setzt.
Du musst aber Energie aufwänden um Methan zu spalten -- das Sonnenlicht kann das, aber auch nur weil Sauerstoff als Element vorhanden  ist, das sich sofort mit dem Kohlenstoff und dem Wasserstoff verbindet.
Ammoniak würde ich noch gelten lassen, da du dort Stickstoff drin hast, aber mit irgendwas muss das nun mal reagieren um Energie zu erzeugen.


----------



## compisucher (2. September 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und wo ist die chemische Reaktion?
> Sauerstoff hat auf der Erde das Leben beschleunigt weil Sauerstoff bei der Reaktion viel Energie frei setzt.
> Du musst aber Energie aufwänden um Methan zu spalten -- das Sonnenlicht kann das, aber auch nur weil Sauerstoff als Element vorhanden  ist, das sich sofort mit dem Kohlenstoff und dem Wasserstoff verbindet.
> Ammoniak würde ich noch gelten lassen, da du dort Stickstoff drin hast, aber mit irgendwas muss das nun mal reagieren um Energie zu erzeugen.


Du hast recht:




__





						Wasserstoff-Methanatmer – Perrypedia
					






					www.perrypedia.de


----------



## Threshold (2. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Du hast recht:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sehr interessant. Mich würde interessieren, wie das biochemisch abläuft.
Die Frage ist dann, was mit den Abfallprodukten passiert. Bei uns gibt es Pflanzen, die aus dem CO2  mit Wasser und Sonnenlicht (Energie) Zucker herstellen.
Du müsstest als auf einen Planeten, der freien Wasserstoff in der Atmosphäre besitzt (Wasserstoff hat die ekelhafte Angewohnheit, wie Sauerstoff auch, sich mit allem zu verbinden, was nicht bei 3 auf den Bäumen ist), Lebewesen haben, die das Methan und den Ammoniak wieder spalten können und mittels Kohlenstoff, Stickstoff und Wasserstoff chemische Energie bündeln, bei dem dann Wasserstoff als Abfallprodukt übrig bleibt.
Mich interessiert ja Immer noch Leben auf Siliziumbasis. Silizium hat ähnliche Eigenschaft, was langkettige Moleküle angeht wie Kohlenstoff. Allerdings sind sie weniger stabil, da das Silizium Atom größer ist als Kohlenstoff.


----------



## compisucher (2. September 2022)

Na ja, es ist in dem Fall Sci-Fi und ich denke, es wurde erst nach der Story eine Art Biotop für solche Spezies rudimentär entwickelt.
Hätte Silizium nicht ähnlich negative Eigenschaften?
Ich meine, von sogar dir gelesen zu haben, dass dies auch eher träge Wesen wären.

Mir geht es primär darum, dass man durchaus auch mal um die Ecke denken darf.

Eine O2 Alien-Lebensform halte ich zwar auch für die Wahrscheinlichste, aber es müssen z. B. sicherlich nicht zwingend 21% wie bei uns sein.
Mehr geht mit Sicherheit = ca. 30% im Karbon
Weniger evtl. auch...

Ich würde somit z. B. die bisher häufig gefundenen "Supererden" nicht von der Liste bewohnbarer Planeten streichen wollen.
Die Lebensformen bei 1,5, 2g oder mehr dürften evtl. eher Schildkrötenartig oder ähnlich gedrungen sein.
Ob eine gedrungene Panzerechse jemals Raumfahrt entwickelt, glaube ich auch nicht.

Ebenso Planeten in Marsgröße, die man erst mal über die LJ entdecken muss.
Es wird ja angenommen, das der Mars relativ lange eine Atmosphäre hatte (ob "atembar" sei mal dahingestellt) und auch flüssiges Wasser wohl vorhanden war.
Bei uns auf der Erde gab es mehrere Großereignisse, die zur Auslöschung von bis zu 90% aller Fauna und Flora führte.
Man kann darüber nun streiten, ob das am Ende ein Evolutionsbremser oder ein Beschleuniger war.

Hypothetisch ist es aber durchaus denkbar, dass es einen Art Alienmars mit extrem stabilen Verhältnissen gibt/gab, der evtl. 1 Mrd. Jahre seine Atmosphäre halten konnte und die Evolution so rasch war, das die hieraus entwickelte Alienspezies mit dem Verlust der Atmosphäre umgehen kann/konnte.

Edit:
Gerade in solche einem Umfeld wäre es denkbar, das eine Alienrasse relativ zügig interplanetare Raumfahrt entwickelte, um das eigene Überleben zu sichern.


----------



## Threshold (2. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Na ja, es ist in dem Fall Sci-Fi und ich denke, es wurde erst nach der Story eine Art Biotop für solche Spezies rudimentär entwickelt.
> Hätte Silizium nicht ähnlich negative Eigenschaften?
> Ich meine, von sogar dir gelesen zu haben, dass dies auch eher träge Wesen wären.


Richtig. Das ist der Grund,,  wieso das Leben auf der Erde Kohlenstoff als Basis hat, obwohl es viel mehr Silizium als Kohlenstoff gibt. Silizium ist schlicht zu langsam. Bevor es Leben auf Silizium gibt, hat es das Leben auf Kohlenstoff schon verdrängt. Siliziumleben kann es meiner Meinung nach nur auf Planeten geben, die extrem wenig Anteile an Kohlenstoff und Sauerstoff haben und andere Elemente vermehrt vorkommen wie Fluor. Fluor ist reaktionsfreudig wie kein anderes Element und erzeugt bei der Redoxreaktion mehr Energie als Sauerstoff.
Allerdings ist Sauerstoff, nach Helium und Wasserstoff, das häufigste Element im Universum und Fluor ist eher selten. Ein Planet ohne Sauerstoff und ohne Kohlenstoff zu finden ist echt schwer und das Leben basiert auf den Elementen, die häufig vorkommen. Dazu sind die Reaktionen bei leichten Elementen vielfältiger als bei schwereren Elementen.


compisucher schrieb:


> Mir geht es primär darum, dass man durchaus auch mal um die Ecke denken darf.


Da stimme ich dir zu aber du darfst die Quantenphysik nicht außer Acht lassen. Die Vielfalt der Verbindungen, die Kohlenstoff eingehen kann, mit Kettenbildung und Ringbildung, ist schon einzigartig. Genauso die Eigenschaften, die Wasser besitzt. Alles Quantenphysik. Und das Leben bedient sich den Sachen, die da sind und gut funktionieren.
Daher würde es mich nicht überraschen, dass das Leben außerhalb der Erde auch auf Kohlenstoff basieren wird.


compisucher schrieb:


> Eine O2 Alien-Lebensform halte ich zwar auch für die Wahrscheinlichste, aber es müssen z. B. sicherlich nicht zwingend 21% wie bei uns sein.
> Mehr geht mit Sicherheit = ca. 30% im Karbon
> Weniger evtl. auch...


Sauerstoff ist extrem reaktiv. Zu viel freier Sauerstoff und alles brennt sofort.
Wobei man wieder die Quantenphysik beachten muss. Sowohl Sauerstoff als auch Stickstoff treten in der Natur nicht einzeln als Atom auf sondern als Molekül. Wäre das nicht so, würde der Sauerstoff sofort mit dem Stickstoff reagieren und vorbei wäre das Leben.
Man stelle sich 50% Sauerstoff vor. Überall brennt es und die Käfer wären 4 Meter groß. 


compisucher schrieb:


> Ich würde somit z. B. die bisher häufig gefundenen "Supererden" nicht von der Liste bewohnbarer Planeten streichen wollen.
> Die Lebensformen bei 1,5, 2g oder mehr dürften evtl. eher Schildkrötenartig oder ähnlich gedrungen sein.
> Ob eine gedrungene Panzerechse jemals Raumfahrt entwickelt, glaube ich auch nicht.


Ich auch nicht und es gibt mit Sicherheit eine Menge Planeten, die Mikroorganismen besitzen. Aber die Betreiben keine Funkantenne. Wir suchen ja nach Leben mit dem wir Geschichten austauschen können.
Mich würde interessieren, ob die Aliens was besseres als Klopapier entwickelt haben. :


compisucher schrieb:


> Bei uns auf der Erde gab es mehrere Großereignisse, die zur Auslöschung von bis zu 90% aller Fauna und Flora führte.
> Man kann darüber nun streiten, ob das am Ende ein Evolutionsbremser oder ein Beschleuniger war.


Schwer zu sagen. Ich behaupte ja, dass wenn die großen Saurier nicht ausgestorben wären, sich die Säugetiere nicht so entwickelt hätten, wie sie es getan haben.
Und wenn Indien nicht gegen Asien geprallt wäre und das Himalaya nicht aufgeschoben wäre, wäre niemals eine Affenart von den Bäumen in Afrika gesprungen und hätte sich niemals aufgerichtet und ausgebreitet.


compisucher schrieb:


> Hypothetisch ist es aber durchaus denkbar, dass es einen Art Alienmars mit extrem stabilen Verhältnissen gibt/gab, der evtl. 1 Mrd. Jahre seine Atmosphäre halten konnte und die Evolution so rasch war, das die hieraus entwickelte Alienspezies mit dem Verlust der Atmosphäre umgehen kann/konnte.


Der Mars hatte ja vulkanische Aktivität. Nur bläst ein Vulkan keinen freien Sauerstoff raus sondern eher das Gegenteil. Die Verhältnisse auf dem Urmars waren sicher nicht toll. Wie bei der Erde auch und Leben braucht unfassbar viel Zeit um sich zu entwickeln. 
Die brauchte 4 Milliarden Jahre um Mehrzeller hervorzubringen. Erst mit dem freien Sauerstoff ging es dann los und vor 500 Millionen Jahren explodierte das Leben.


----------



## AzRa-eL (2. September 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Richtig. Das ist der Grund,,  wieso das Leben auf der Erde Kohlenstoff als Basis hat, obwohl es viel mehr Silizium als Kohlenstoff gibt. Silizium ist schlicht zu langsam. Bevor es Leben auf Silizium gibt, hat es das Leben auf Kohlenstoff schon verdrängt. Siliziumleben kann es meiner Meinung nach nur auf Planeten geben, die extrem wenig Anteile an Kohlenstoff und Sauerstoff haben und andere Elemente vermehrt vorkommen wie Fluor. Fluor ist reaktionsfreudig wie kein anderes Element und erzeugt bei der Redoxreaktion mehr Energie als Sauerstoff.
> Allerdings ist Sauerstoff, nach Helium und Wasserstoff, das häufigste Element im Universum und Fluor ist eher selten. Ein Planet ohne Sauerstoff und ohne Kohlenstoff zu finden ist echt schwer und das Leben basiert auf den Elementen, die häufig vorkommen. Dazu sind die Reaktionen bei leichten Elementen vielfältiger als bei schwereren Elementen.
> 
> Da stimme ich dir zu aber du darfst die Quantenphysik nicht außer Acht lassen. Die Vielfalt der Verbindungen, die Kohlenstoff eingehen kann, mit Kettenbildung und Ringbildung, ist schon einzigartig. Genauso die Eigenschaften, die Wasser besitzt. Alles Quantenphysik. Und das Leben bedient sich den Sachen, die da sind und gut funktionieren.
> ...


Respekt! Ganz schön breites "Allgemeinwissen"! Hast du etwas aus den Naturwissenschaften studiert?


----------



## RyzA (2. September 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Respekt! Ganz schön breites "Allgemeinwissen"! Hast du etwas aus den Naturwissenschaften studiert?


Er ist schon quasi wieder der Alte!


----------



## Adi1 (3. September 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> In den nächsten 200 Jahren sicher nicht. Nicht bezahlbar.


Und danach erst recht nicht.

Denn dann wird hier jeder Cent gebraucht werden,
um die klimawandelbedingten Schäden,
irgendwie halbwegs begrenzen zu können.

Tick, tack, tick,tack ...
... hört ihr die Uhr laufen?


----------



## RyzA (3. September 2022)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Tick, tack, tick,tack ...
> ... hört ihr die Uhr laufen?






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uT5X9aDYcPw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Adi1 (3. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Ja,
besser kann man das Drama gar nicht beschreiben ...


----------



## Threshold (3. September 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Respekt! Ganz schön breites "Allgemeinwissen"! Hast du etwas aus den Naturwissenschaften studiert?


Ich hab viel gelesen.


RyzA schrieb:


> Er ist schon quasi wieder der Alte!


Der Alte werde ich leider nicht mehr werden.


----------



## RyzA (3. September 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der Alte werde ich leider nicht mehr werden.


Aber du erweckst zumindest hier virtuell den Eindruck als wenn du keinerlei Einschränkungen (mehr) hättest.
Ich finde schön, dass du dich wieder mit Themen beschäftigen kannst, welche dich sonst auch immer interessiert haben.


----------



## Threshold (3. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber du erweckst zumindest hier virtuell den Eindruck als wenn du keinerlei Einschränkungen (mehr) hättest.
> Ich finde schön, dass du dich wieder mit Themen beschäftigen kannst, welche dich sonst auch immer interessiert haben.


Mein Arm hängt immer noch etwas, sprechen fällt schwer. Das muss ich neu lernen. Gehen ist auch so eine Sache, wenn man lange gelegen hat. 
Man hat mir eine Gehhilfe empfohlen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (3. September 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Mein Arm hängt immer noch etwas, sprechen fällt schwer. Das muss ich neu lernen. Gehen ist auch so eine Sache, wenn man lange gelegen hat.
> Man hat mir eine Gehhilfe empfohlen.


Dafür scheint dein Verstand immer noch 1a zu funktionieren und das ist einfach unglaublich viel wert. Ich sehe das jetzt bei meiner Großmutter, die eine sehr fortgeschrittene Demenz hat. Sie erkennt nicht mal mehr ihre eigenen Kinder, weiß nicht in welchem Jahr sie sich befindet, fällt ständig hin und hat sich so schon den Arm gebrochen, welcher altersbedingt auch nicht mehr operiert werden darf usw.
Sie ist leider ein Pflegefall und vegetiert eigentlich nur noch dahin. Bei sowas denke ich mir nur, dass Sterben bevor man in so eine Position kommt, die bessere Option ist...


----------



## Adi1 (3. September 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der Alte werde ich leider nicht mehr werden.


Hm, das tut mir leid ...

Ich weiß aber was dich antreibt,
du möchtest der Verblödung etwas Einhalt gebieten,
letztendlich ist es sinnlos,
aber das Engagement zählt ...

Aber Hut ab ...


----------



## Threshold (3. September 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Dafür scheint dein Verstand immer noch 1a zu funktionieren und das ist einfach unglaublich viel wert. Ich sehe das jetzt bei meiner Großmutter, die eine sehr fortgeschrittene Demenz hat. Sie erkennt nicht mal mehr ihre eigenen Kinder, weiß nicht in welchem Jahr sie sich befindet, fällt ständig hin und hat sich so schon den Arm gebrochen, welcher altersbedingt auch nicht mehr operiert werden darf usw.
> Sie ist leider ein Pflegefall und vegetiert eigentlich nur noch dahin. Bei sowas denke ich mir nur, dass Sterben bevor man in so eine Position kommt, die bessere Option ist...


Das war bei meinem Großvater so. Der hat am Ende alle angeschrien und wollte nach Hause. Alzheimer ist brutal.


----------



## RyzA (3. September 2022)

Topic:

Ich hatte gestern Nacht eine Folge "Leschs Kosmos" gesehen. Die ist schon älter von 2018.
Leider habe ich die auf YouTube nicht wieder gefunden und auch nicht in der Mediathek.
Sonst würde ich sie hier verlinken.
Hatte per Google nur diesen Prisma-Link gefunden: Leschs Kosmos

Jedenfalls geht es da um die Rückkehr zum Mond. Als Zwischenstation für eine bemannte Marsmission.
Lesch hat das verglichen mit den Wikingern früher welche bis nach Amerika gesegelt sind und Grönland als Zwischenstation genommen haben. Er meinte es hätte einige Vorteile wenn man vom Mond aus zum Mars starten würde. U.a. würden Raketen leichter starten können wegen der geringeren Gravitation.

Was ich auch faszinierend finde ist, dass der Mond so viele Einschlagkrater von Meteoriten hat.
Obwohl er ja relativ klein ist. Das liegt wohl auch an der fehlenden Atmopshäre so das sie nicht verglühen können.
Außerdem gibt es dort keine Erosion wie auf der Erde. So das man sich auch nach langer Zeit noch sehen kann.
Ich würde mal behaupten das auf der Erde noch viel mehr runtergekommen ist.
Das meiste ist aber verglüht oder ins Meer gestürzt.
Aber einige große Brocken haben auch das Land getroffen. Wie z.B. der "Dinokiller" damals.

Und was auch noch sehr spannend ist: Wir leben auf eine relativ dünnen festen Erdkruste. Aber der größte Teil der Erde ist im Inneren flüssig und heiss. Die Erdkruste vielleicht so dick wie eine Apfelsinenschale. Im Verhältnis.
Oder wie dünn eigentlich unsere Atmosphäre ist und uns vom lebenfeindlichen Weltraum schützt.
Wie nah Lebensfreundlichkeit und Lebensfeindlichkeit eigentlich beieinander sind.


----------



## Threshold (3. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Jedenfalls geht es da um die Rückkehr zum Mond. Als Zwischenstation für eine bemannte Marsmission.
> Lesch hat das verglichen mit den Wikingern früher welche bis nach Amerika gesegelt sind und Grönland als Zwischenstation genommen haben. Er meinte es hätte einige Vorteile wenn man vom Mond aus zum Mars starten würde. U.a. würden Raketen leichter starten können wegen der geringeren Gravitation.


Das würde aber nur funktionieren, wenn man nicht alles erst zum Mond transportieren müsste.


RyzA schrieb:


> Was ich auch faszinierend finde ist, dass der Mond so viele Einschlagkrater von Meteoriten hat.
> Obwohl er ja relativ klein ist. Das liegt wohl auch an der fehlenden Atmopshäre so das sie nicht verglühen können.
> Außerdem gibt es dort keine Korrosion wie auf der Erde. So das man sich auch nach langer Zeit noch sehen kann.
> Ich würde mal behaupten das auf der Erde noch viel mehr runtergekommen ist.
> ...


Es gibt auf dem Mond keine Erosion., Die Fußabdrücke und Reifenspuren der Astronauten werden auch noch vorhanden sein, wenn die Menschheit schon lange ausgestorben ist.


----------



## compisucher (3. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Außerdem gibt es dort keine Korrosion Erosion wie auf der Erde.


Bzgl. der Sichtbarkeit der Krater, es gibt auch eine Art Korrosion der oberflächennahen Metallerze aber keine O2 Korrosion, weil ja nix da.


----------



## Adi1 (3. September 2022)

Aus naturwissentschaftlicher Sache ist das sicherlich interessant.

Schaue dir mal den Mond bei Viertelmond durch ein gescheites Teleskop an,
allein die Schattenlinie,
offenbart unglaubliche Details.

Und was den Mond betrifft ,als Zwischenstation zum Mars ...
.. die wird es so schnell nicht geben ...


----------



## RyzA (3. September 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das würde aber nur funktionieren, wenn man nicht alles erst zum Mond transportieren müsste.
> 
> Es gibt auf dem Mond keine Erosion., Die Fußabdrücke und Reifenspuren der Astronauten werden auch noch vorhanden sein, wenn die Menschheit schon lange ausgestorben ist.





compisucher schrieb:


> Bzgl. der Sichtbarkeit der Krater, es gibt auch eine Art Korrosion der oberflächennahen Metallerze aber keine O2 Korrosion, weil ja nix da.


Ich meinte *Ero*sion. Hatte es korrigiert.


----------



## Mahoy (3. September 2022)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Denn dann wird hier jeder Cent gebraucht werden,
> um die klimawandelbedingten Schäden,
> irgendwie halbwegs begrenzen zu können.


Allerdings zeigt  gerade der Klimawandel, wie wichtig es ist, Prozesse möglichst früh in Gang zu bringen. 
Hätten wir vor wenigstens 50 Jahren mit dem angefangen, was wir jetzt und in Zukunft in Klimarettung und -workarounds investieren müssen, wären nicht nur die Kosten geringer, sondern es stünden auch die Chancen besser, überhaupt in absehbarer Zeit noch etwas zu erreichen.

Analog dazu verbessert alles, was wir bereits jetzt in den Vorstoß ins All investieren können, ohne dass es andere wichtige Anliegen behindert, ebenfalls die späteren Bedingungen.
Was uns als Spezies immer wieder in Schwierigkeiten bringt ist unser Unvermögen oder Unwille, weiter zu denken und zu planen, als es unseren augenblicklichen oder kurzfristig absehbaren Bedürfnissen entspricht.


----------



## Adi1 (3. September 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Was uns als Spezies immer wieder in Schwierigkeiten bringt ist unser Unvermögen oder Unwille, weiter zu denken und zu planen, als es unseren augenblicklichen oder kurzfristig absehbaren Bedürfnissen entspricht.


Richtig.

Wir hatten genug Zeit darauf zu Reagieren,
aber leider ...
Irgendwann wird auch mal der Hardcoretrader an der Börse erkennen,
das die Vernichtung unserer Umwelt nicht mehr zu beheben ist.

Für die nachfolgenden Generationen sehe ich eine schwarze Zukunft voraus.


----------



## RyzA (4. September 2022)

Der Astronom und Physiker Frank Drake ist kürzlich verstorben: Frank Drake

Er hat die "Drake-Gleichung" erfunden. 
Außerdem: 



> Seit seiner Jugend beschäftigte sich Frank Drake mit extraterrestrischem Leben. Er war der erste Mensch in der Geschichte, der systematisch mit Hilfe von Radioteleskopen nach außerirdischer Intelligenz im Universum forschte. Durch seine Initiative wurden zahlreiche SETI-Projekte ins Leben gerufen, das bekannteste und erfolgreichste ist SETI at home.


----------



## compisucher (5. September 2022)

Bin bei seti@home schon seit geraumer Zeit mit dabei.
Link:




__





						SETI@home
					






					setiathome.berkeley.edu
				



Jeder konnte einen Teil seiner eigenen Rechenleistung zu Verfügung stellen, das Programm läuft aber jetzt aus.

Drake-Gleichung ist halt so ein Thema:
N = R* * fp * ne * fl * fi * fc * L
R* = Sternenentstehungsrate in der Galaxis = mit 4 bis19 und wissenschaftlich gesichert
 fp = Anteil der Sterne mit Planetensystem = die 50% Annahme aus Wicki scheint plausibel, bis Dato wurde bei fast allen (> 90%) der analysierten Sterne auch Planeten festgestellt.
ne = durchschnittliche Anzahl der Planeten je Stern in der habitablen Zone = schon schwieriger, die bisherigen Entdeckungen haben zu ca. 60% Planten in der habitablen Zone, aber bei wenigen tausend Systemen von einer generell so hohen Anzahl auszugehen, dazu dürft die Stichprobe zu gering sein = ICH taxiere da auf ca. 10%

Die restlichen Gleichungswerte sind reine Spekulation, da kann man im Prinzip alles einsetzen und alles kann richtig oder falsch sein.
fl = Anteil an Planeten mit Leben würde ich z. b. mit 1% ansetzen.
fi = keine Ahnung
fc = keine Ahnung
L = genau genommen haben wir Terraner gerade mal etwas mehr als 100 Jahre geschafft, schauen wir mal...


----------



## RyzA (5. September 2022)

Ja es gibt dabei einige Unsicherheitsfaktoren und Unbekannte.
Ich hoffe ja mal das irgendwann Planeten mit Leben entdeckt werden.
Selbst wenn es nur einfaches wäre, so wäre das eine Sensation.

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass wir bei der Anzahl an Sternen und Sonnensystemen die Einzigen im Universum sind.
Auch nicht in unserer Galaxie.

Das Problem sind auch die großen Entfernungen für eine Kontaktaufnahme.
Wenn z.B. eine andere intelligente Zivilisation, sich in einen anderen Spiralarm auf der anderen Seite der Galaxie  befindet, bräuchte ein Radiosignal 100K Jahre bis es dort angekommen ist.
Es kann auch sein das andere Zivilisationen schon vor Millionen von Jahren ausgestorben sind.
Manche entstehen vielleicht erst nach uns.
Da muß schon einiges zusammenpassen das man wirklich in Kontakt treten kann.
Und Kontakt zu anderen Zivilisationen in anderen Galaxien wird man wohl nie aufnehmen können.
Auch wenn es mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit dort Leben geben muß.


----------



## compisucher (5. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja es gibt dabei einige Unsicherheitsfaktoren und Unbekannte.
> Ich hoffe ja mal das irgendwann Planeten mit Leben entdeckt werden.
> Selbst wenn es nur einfaches wäre, so wäre das eine Sensation.


Ich hege da eine gewisse Hoffnung auf die Monde der Gasriesen in unserem System.



RyzA schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass wir bei der Anzahl an Sternen und Sonnensystemen die Einzigen im Universum sind.
> Auch nicht in unserer Galaxie.


Ich auch nicht.
Denke aber, dir zeitliche Komponente dürfte da auch ein größere Rolle spielen.
Man kann sich selbst lokal lediglich um wenige Jahrzehntausende "verpassen".


RyzA schrieb:


> Es kann auch sein das andere Zivilisationen schon vor Millionen von Jahren ausgestorben sind.
> Manche entstehen vielleicht erst nach uns.
> Da muß schon einiges zusammenpassen das man wirklich in Kontakt treten kann.


Beides ja, wir hatten das schon mal mit @Threshold andiskutiert.
So weit verstanden, sieht er ein nur relativ kleines zeitliches Fenster von wenigen (hundert?) Mio. Jahren, in der Leben und evtl. techn. Zivilisationen entstanden konnten.
Ich bin auf Grund der bisher bekannten Sternenentwicklungen der Auffassung, dass es durchaus schon Leben und evtl. technische Zivilisationen vor fast 2 Mrd. Jahre gegeben haben könnte.


RyzA schrieb:


> Da muß schon einiges zusammenpassen das man wirklich in Kontakt treten kann.


Die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines Datenaustausches taxiere ich auf "sehr gering".


RyzA schrieb:


> Und Kontakt zu anderen Zivilisationen in anderen Galaxien wird man wohl nie aufnehmen können.
> Auch wenn es mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit dort Leben geben muß.


Die Entfernungen alleine in unserer Galaxis sind so gewaltig, dass wir uns über Leben in andere Galaxien die nächsten drölftausend Jahr keine Gedanken machen sollten.


----------



## RyzA (5. September 2022)

Naja, vielleicht ist es auch besser nicht mit ihnen in Kontakt zu treten.
Sie könnte ja auch feindlich gesinnt sein. 
Dennoch ein sehr spannendes Thema.


----------



## Threshold (5. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Beides ja, wir hatten das schon mal mit @Threshold andiskutiert.
> So weit verstanden, sieht er ein nur relativ kleines zeitliches Fenster von wenigen (hundert?) Mio. Jahren, in der Leben und evtl. techn. Zivilisationen entstanden konnten.
> Ich bin auf Grund der bisher bekannten Sternenentwicklungen der Auffassung, dass es durchaus schon Leben und evtl. technische Zivilisationen vor fast 2 Mrd. Jahre gegeben haben könnte.


Das ist es ja. stell dir vor, eine Zivilisation hat einen dritten Planeten eines Sterns entdeckt, auf dem es freien Sauerstoff gibt. Diese Zivilisation ist überzeugt, dass es auf dem Planeten Leben geben muss.
Sie setzen alles auf eine Karte und bauen eine Antenne, die so groß ist wie ihr Heimatplanet selbst. Sie senden ununterbrochen Nachrichten. Über hunderte und tausende von Jahren. Keine Antwort kommt.
Irgendwann geht ihnen die Energie aus oder ihr Planet erleidet eine Katastrophe.
Das letzte Signal zu dem dritten Planeten erreicht einen Tag vor Inbetriebnahme des Seti Projekts den Planeten. 
Danach kommt nie wieder ein Signal. Und schon haben sich die Zivilisationen verpasst.


----------



## RyzA (5. September 2022)

Naja, wenigstens kann man in SciFi Welten mit zahlreichen Aliens eintauchen.


----------



## compisucher (5. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Naja, wenigstens kann man in SciFi Welten mit zahlreichen Aliens eintauchen.


Das obige von @Threshold beschriebene Szenario meinte ich ja mit:


compisucher schrieb:


> Denke aber, dir zeitliche Komponente dürfte da auch ein größere Rolle spielen.
> Man kann sich selbst lokal lediglich um wenige Jahrzehntausende "verpassen".


Was ich für die wahrscheinlichste Option halte, das wir bis Dato noch nix empfangen haben.

Ich würde aber zum Thema "Alienkontakt" da nie die Hoffnung aufgeben.
Sofern da draußen eine deutlich fortschrittlichere Zivilisation existiert oder existierte und ebenso Interesse an Kontakt hat(te), ist/war sie sicherlich in der Lage, potentiell lebensfreundliche Welten mit Instrumenten zu entdecken.
Sofern eine Dedektionslinie zu unserem System vorhanden ist, dürfte unser Sonnensystem zumindest unter der Kategorie "interessant" eingestuft sein.
Ich kann mir sehr gut vorstellen, dass eines Tages von denen eine Raumsonde auftaucht oder vielleicht schon aufgetaucht ist, aber von uns noch unentdeckt ist.
Zu sowas wären wir technisch auch schon in der Lage - kostet aber...
Bewegt sich aber so eine Raumsonde mit Geschwindigkeiten wie Voyager, ist es Fakt, dass die dazugehörige Zivilisation eine solche Sonde schon vor mehreren 10 oder 100tausenden von Jahren losgeschickt hat.
Was wir evtl. finden werden, sind die berühmt berüchtigten "Artefakte" aus SCI-Fi Geschichten.


----------



## RyzA (5. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Was ich für die wahrscheinlichste Option halte, das wir bis Dato noch nix empfangen haben.


Aber das man sich um genau einen Tag verpasst halte ich für sehr unwahrscheinlich.  


compisucher schrieb:


> Was wir evtl. finden werden, sind die berühmt berüchtigten "Artefakte" aus SCI-Fi Geschichten.


Oder sie finden unsere "golden Record" irgendwann.


----------



## Mahoy (5. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Oder sie finden unsere "golden Record" irgendwann.


Und ticken dann womöglich derart grundverschieden, dass sie damit überhaupt nichts anfangen können.
Oder sie können sie rein technisch deuten, erachten jedoch aufgrund ihrer Mentalität anderes Leben im All und somit auch Beweise für selbiges als vollkommen unerheblich (kulturelle Indolenz).
Oder sie halten sie für ketzerisch und zerstören sie, wie es Fundamentalisten bei uns auch schon mit Zeugnissen getan haben, die nicht in ihr Weltbild passen.
Oder, oder, oder ...

Das soll aber nicht bedeuten, dass der Voyager Golden Record falsch konzipiert wäre. Er richtet sich einfach nur spezifisch an außerirdische Intelligenzen, die (positive) Gemeinsamkeiten mit uns aufweisen.
Was ja auch logisch ist, denn Kontakt kann und will man ja ohnehin nur aufnehmen, wenn er überhaupt möglich und auch beiderseitig gewünscht und fruchtbar ist.


----------



## RyzA (5. September 2022)

@Mahoy: Du hast die "Logik" angesprochen und damit eigentlich deine Zweifel auch gleich wieder ausgeräumt.
Man kann davon ausgehen das die Naturgesetze überall im Universum gleich sind.
Demnach auch die Logik von höher entwickelten Lebensformen.

Damals die Ägypter und Hochzivilisationen in Mittel und Südamerika hatten nie Kontakt zu einander. Aber ähnliche Bauwerke errichtet. Aus dem Grund weil die Naturgesetze überall gleich sind. Und demnach auch die Logik.
Ok das ist jetzt ein und die selbe Spezies. Aber ich gehe fest davon aus, dass auch höher entwickelte ausserirdische Spezies, ähnlich ticken wie wir. Demnach können sie auch die "Golden Record" richtig entschlüsseln.


----------



## Threshold (5. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Oder sie finden unsere "golden Record" irgendwann.


Heute geht man davon aus, dass ein Außerirdischer mit dem Ding nichts anfangen kann.


----------



## RyzA (5. September 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Heute geht man davon aus, dass ein Außerirdischer mit dem Ding nichts anfangen kann.


Ja? Wer denn?

Ich glaube schon das die damit etwas anfangen können. Das hatte ich zwei Beiträge weiter oben begründet. 

Sie müssen mit den selben Naturgesetzen leben und umgehen. Ergo müssen sie auch eine ähnliche, wenn nicht sogar identische Logik besitzen.


----------



## chill_eule (5. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich glaube schon das die damit etwas anfangen können.


Mindestens Einschmelzen


----------



## Threshold (5. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja? Wer denn?
> 
> Ich glaube schon das die damit etwas anfangen können. Das hatte ich zwei Beiträge weiter oben begründet.
> 
> Sie müssen mit den selben Naturgesetzen leben und umgehen. Ergo müssen sie auch eine ähnliche, wenn nicht sogar identische Logik besitzen.


Damals haben 6 Amerikaner das Teil gebaut. Sie lebten zur damaligen Zeit.
Inzwischen hatte man Studenten eine Replika in die Hand gedrückt und sie sollten die Apparatur bauen um sie lesen zu können und sie sind kläglich gescheitert. 
50 Jahre nach deren Entwicklung. Wie sollen dann Außerirdische das fertig bekommen?


chill_eule schrieb:


> Mindestens Einschmelzen


Das Teil ist vergoldet. Nicht reines Gold.


----------



## RyzA (5. September 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Damals haben 6 Amerikaner das Teil gebaut. Sie lebten zur damaligen Zeit.
> Inzwischen hatte man Studenten eine Replika in die Hand gedrückt und sie sollten die Apparatur bauen um sie lesen zu können und sie sind kläglich gescheitert.
> 50 Jahre nach deren Entwicklung. Wie sollen dann Außerirdische das fertig bekommen?


Hmm, interessant. Das ist mir neu.

Dennoch glaube ich das intelligente Ausserirdische eine ähnliche Logik haben wie wir.


----------



## Mahoy (5. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> @Mahoy: Du hast die "Logik" angesprochen und damit eigentlich deine Zweifel auch gleich wieder ausgeräumt.
> Man kann davon ausgehen das die Naturgesetze überall im Universum gleich sind.


Vorsicht. Was umgangssprachlich als "Naturgesetz" bezeichnet wird, ist eine _Beschreibung_ regelhafter Zustände, wie _wir_ sie wahrnehmen. Auch wenn die Gesetzmäßigkeiten gleich sind, sind es die _Erklärungsmodelle_ unterschiedlicher Spezies es nicht zwingendermaßen.

Und damit noch nicht genug: In Anwendung des Bell-Theorems könnten sich Naturgesetze bei der Entstehung unseres Universums in der selben Weise ausgeprägt haben, wie man es aus der Evolution von Lebewesen kennt: Es setzt sich das durch, was funktioniert.
Wir kennen jedoch nur einen winzigen Teil des Universum und das, was sich in diesem als funktional erwiesen hat. Und selbst in diesem winzigen Teil haben wir eine Menge Anomalien erkannt und dokumentiert. Es besteht absolut keine Gewissheit darüber, ob möglicherweise einiger dieser Anomalien in anderen Ecken des Universum die Normalität darstellen und unsere Normalität dort eine Anomalie ist.

Und was ist überhaupt "dort"? Dafür braucht man überhaupt erst einmal die selbe Raum-Zeit. 



RyzA schrieb:


> Damals die Ägypter und Hochzivilisationen in Mittel und Südamerika hatten nie Kontakt zu einander. Aber ähnliche Bauwerke errichtet. Aus dem Grund weil die Naturgesetze überall gleich sind. Und demnach auch die Logik.


Der Zusammenhang besteht tatsächlich in erster Linie darin, dass menschliche Hochkulturen allesamt Menschen waren, die sich gemeinsame Sinneswahrnehmungen und deren kognitive Verarbeitung sowie eine Umwelt teilen, in der sie mit ihrer identischen Sensorik die selben Gesetzmäßigkeiten erkennen und auf ähnliche Weise beschreiben.

Aber selbst wenn man unter Menschen bleibt: Man kann einem von Geburt an blinden Menschen erklären, was Farben sind, aber er wird Farben nie so wahrnehmen wie jemand, der sehen kann.
Ohne einen anderen Menschen, der diese Erklärung vornimmt und weiß, wie man Farben für Menschen ohne visuelle Wahrnehmung abstrahieren muss, wird sich ein von Geburt an blinder Mensch ohne Erklärbär nicht mit Farben auseinandersetzen, sondern mit dem, was er wahrnehmen kann - also zum Beispiel mit der Erkenntnis, dass Materialien identischer Form und Oberflächenbeschaffenheit Licht unterschiedlich absorbieren - wobei "Licht" dann eigentlich auch eher Grade von gefühlter Wärme sind.



RyzA schrieb:


> Ok das ist jetzt ein und die selbe Spezies. Aber ich gehe fest davon aus, dass auch höher entwickelte ausserirdische Spezies, ähnlich ticken wie wir. Demnach können sie auch die "Golden Record" richtig entschlüsseln.


Tja, oder die haben überhaupt keine biologischen Sensoren für solche anomalen dreidimensionalen Objekte, die überhaupt keine Nzzrkitup-Strahlung abgeben, aber gänzlich _kritabbb_ sind.


----------



## RyzA (5. September 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Vorsicht. Was umgangssprachlich als "Naturgesetz" bezeichnet wird, ist eine _Beschreibung_ regelhafter Zustände, wie _wir_ sie wahrnehmen. Auch wenn die Gesetzmäßigkeiten gleich sind, sind es die _Erklärungsmodelle_ unterschiedlicher Spezies es nicht zwingendermaßen.
> 
> Und damit noch nicht genug: In Anwendung des Bell-Theorems könnten sich Naturgesetze bei der Entstehung unseres Universums in der selben Weise ausgeprägt haben, wie man es aus der Evolution von Lebewesen kennt: Es setzt sich das durch, was funktioniert.
> Wir kennen jedoch nur einen winzigen Teil des Universum und das, was sich in diesem als funktional erwiesen hat. Und selbst in diesem winzigen Teil haben wir eine Menge Anomalien erkannt und dokumentiert. Es besteht absolut keine Gewissheit darüber, ob möglicherweise einiger dieser Anomalien in anderen Ecken des Universum die Normalität darstellen und unsere Normalität dort eine Anomalie ist.
> ...


Wenn es jedenfalls anders wäre, könnten wir keine Aussagen über das Universum machen. Schon gar nicht über große Strukturen oder das Alter.

Das es lokale "Anomalien" gibt es ja bekannt. Z.B. in Halos oder Voids wo man dunkle Materie bzw. Energie hinter vermutet.

Aber eins ist auch klar:  wenn man in Frage stellt, dass die Naturgesetze überall im Universum gleich sind, dann kann man die Astronomie einstampfen.


----------



## Threshold (5. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Hmm, interessant. Das ist mir neu.
> 
> Dennoch glaube ich das intelligente Ausserirdische eine ähnliche Logik haben wie wir.


Schwer zu sagen. Natürlich haben Außerirdische Atome entdeckt. Aber wissen sie vom strahlenden Wasserstoff?
Ohne dieses Wissen kannst du die Schallplatte nicht nutzen.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Vorsicht. Was umgangssprachlich als "Naturgesetz" bezeichnet wird, ist eine _Beschreibung_ regelhafter Zustände, wie _wir_ sie wahrnehmen. Auch wenn die Gesetzmäßigkeiten gleich sind, sind es die _Erklärungsmodelle_ unterschiedlicher Spezies es nicht zwingendermaßen.


Das glaube ich jetzt nicht.
Das Atom ist bestens erforscht. Außerirdische werden zu den gleichen Erkenntnissen kommen.
Das gleiche bei Elektromagnetismus. Wir haben die Gesetzmäßigkeiten aufgestellt und jeder Stern bestätigt sie.
Natürlich gibt es Lücken aber nicht, wenn es um bekannte Materie geht.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Und damit noch nicht genug: In Anwendung des Bell-Theorems könnten sich Naturgesetze bei der Entstehung unseres Universums in der selben Weise ausgeprägt haben, wie man es aus der Evolution von Lebewesen kennt: Es setzt sich das durch, was funktioniert.


Die Naturgesetze gelten überall im Universum. Das zeigen die Hintergrundstrahlung und die Quasare.
Und Evolution nimmt das, was da ist und was sich leicht nutzen lässt.
Daher basiert das Leben auf der Erde auf Kohlenstoff. Weils einfacher ist als Silizium.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Wir kennen jedoch nur einen winzigen Teil des Universum und das, was sich in diesem als funktional erwiesen hat. Und selbst in diesem winzigen Teil haben wir eine Menge Anomalien erkannt und dokumentiert. Es besteht absolut keine Gewissheit darüber, ob möglicherweise einiger dieser Anomalien in anderen Ecken des Universum die Normalität darstellen und unsere Normalität dort eine Anomalie ist.


Welche Anomalien meinst du?
Dunkle Materie? Das ist ja keine Anomalie sondern das Ergebnis von Beobachtung.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Der Zusammenhang besteht tatsächlich in erster Linie darin, dass menschliche Hochkulturen allesamt Menschen waren, die sich gemeinsame Sinneswahrnehmungen und deren kognitive Verarbeitung sowie eine Umwelt teilen, in der sie mit ihrer identischen Sensorik die selben Gesetzmäßigkeiten erkennen und auf ähnliche Weise beschreiben.


Ich gehe stark davon aus, dass intelligentes Leben auf einem Planeten entsteht, der einen gelben Zwergstern umkreist. Ein größerer Stern lebt nicht lange genug und ein kleinerer Stern ist zu kalt.


----------



## RyzA (6. September 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Schwer zu sagen. Natürlich haben Außerirdische Atome entdeckt. Aber wissen sie vom strahlenden Wasserstoff?
> Ohne dieses Wissen kannst du die Schallplatte nicht nutzen.


Naja, wenn sie in der Lage sind Raumfahrt zu entwickeln, kann man schwer davon ausgehen.
Ich glaube kaum das sie die "Golden Record" auf ihrem Planeten finden werden. Vorher ist sie in ihrer Atmosphäre verglüht. Also sammeln sie sie irgendwo da draussen ein.


----------



## compisucher (6. September 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Welche Anomalien meinst du?
> Dunkle Materie? Das ist ja keine Anomalie sondern das Ergebnis von Beobachtung.


Einspruch euer Ehren.
Es ist eine bisher nicht belegte, unter den Wissenschaftlern weitgehend anerkannte These zur Erklärung der Beobachtung.
Bislang wurden nicht ein Mal Indizien gefunden, die auf die Existenz der DM hindeuten.
Eigentlich wissen wir nur, dass augenscheinlich Masse fehlt, welche die beobachtete Eigenbewegung der Galaxien erklären kann.

Und, wie sicherlich bekannt, wurden mittlerweile einzelne Galaxien gefunden, die augenscheinlich auch ohne DM funktionieren, wobei auch wieder keiner genau weiss, wie.

Ich habe es hier:


			https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/der-naturwissenschaften-thread.511075/post-11092575
		

kurz beschrieben.
Es gibt Hinweise, keine Indizien und schon gar keine Beweise oder aber die Programme vom Max-Planck sind fehlerhaft, dass sich das Universum in Nuancen schon im Perseus-Pisces-Haufen anders verhält, als im Virgo-Haufen.
Gemutmaßt wird ein Einfluss des lokalen Voids.
Unterm Strich läuft es aber im Prinzip wieder auf die Massenverteilung im Universum hinaus.


----------



## Threshold (6. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Einspruch euer Ehren.
> Es ist eine bisher nicht belegte, unter den Wissenschaftlern weitgehend anerkannte These zur Erklärung der Beobachtung.
> Bislang wurden nicht ein Mal Indizien gefunden, die auf die Existenz der DM hindeuten.
> Eigentlich wissen wir nur, dass augenscheinlich Masse fehlt, welche die beobachtete Eigenbewegung der Galaxien erklären kann.


Es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit bis man der dunklen Materie auf die Schliche kommt.


compisucher schrieb:


> Und, wie sicherlich bekannt, wurden mittlerweile einzelne Galaxien gefunden, die augenscheinlich auch ohne DM funktionieren, wobei auch wieder keiner genau weiss, wie.


Das konnte man doch erklären.


compisucher schrieb:


> Unterm Strich läuft es aber im Prinzip wieder auf die Massenverteilung im Universum hinaus.


Die Gravitation verhält sich völlig anders als die anderen Grundkräfte.


----------



## compisucher (6. September 2022)

Ich wette 10:1, dass du in Richtung "Gravitron" schielst...


----------



## Threshold (6. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ich wette 10:1, dass du in Richtung "Gravitron" schielst...


Das weiß ich nicht. Letztendlich muss sich auch die Gravitation quantisieren lassen.
Andererseits steht Einsteins Theorie wie ein Fels in der Brandung. Niemand hat belegen können, dass er falsch lag.
Das Problem ist halt, dass die Gravitation so unfassbar viel schwächer ist als alle anderen Kräfte und dass sie sich nicht abschirmen lässt.


----------



## RyzA (8. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PlCuXoYb2C8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der Astronaut Matthias Maurer war gestern Abend bei Sandra Maischberger zu Gast.
Er hatte interessante Eindrücke geschildert.  Sehr symphatisch. Genauso wie Alexander Gerst.
Ich habe großen Respekt vor solchen Menschen.


----------



## Threshold (8. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Der Astronaut Matthias Maurer war gestern Abend bei Sandra Maischberger zu Gast.


Fand ich auch interessant und natürlich will er zum Mond.


----------



## RyzA (8. September 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Fand ich auch interessant und natürlich will er zum Mond.


Ja und zum Mars meinte er, dass übernimmt dann die nächste Astronauten-Generation.


----------



## Threshold (8. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja und zum Mars meinte er, dass übernimmt dann die nächste Astronauten-Generation.


Das denke ich auch. In den nächsten 30 Jahren wird das nichts.


----------



## compisucher (8. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja und zum Mars meinte er, dass übernimmt dann die nächste Astronauten-Generation.


Das Kernproblem ist der gewaltige Logistikaufwand für die Besatzung.
Im optimalsten Fall reden wir von ca. 6 Monaten Flugdauer, eine energetisch günstige Route kann man locker mit  7-9 Monate ansetzen.
Details mal willkürlich aus dem erstbesten Zeitungsartikel hier.








						Wie lange fliegt man zum Mars? - Flugzeiten einfach erklärt
					

Hier erfahren Sie, wie lange ein Flug zu Mars dauert und welche Flugdauer verschiedene Marsmissionen in der Vergangenheit hatten.




					www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de
				



Rückflugdauer habe ich auf die Schnelle nicht gefunden.

Gehen wir mal von einem Hin- und Rückflug von jeweils 7 Monaten aus (Pathfinder-Geschwindigkeit), dann hat man nur für das Trink+Nutzwasser (3,5l/Tag) = 212*2*3,5l = 1.484 l  pro Raumfahrer vorzuhalten.
Gemäß diesem Artikel wird auf der ISS mit 3,5l/Tag/Astronaut kalkuliert und eine komplexe Wasseraufbereitungsanlage spart statt bisher 7 to Wasser im Jahr für die ISS nun 3 to Wasser/Jahr ein, also ca. 40%.
Also wird ca. 1.484 l*0,6 = 890 l/Marsastronaut benötigt.
Da die Wasseraufbereitungsanlage auf der ISS aber auch über 1 to wiegt, bin ich mir nicht sicher, was energetisch günstiger ist. Vor allem, was macht der Marsfahrer, wenn die Anlage defekt geht? verdursten?
Wie dem auch sei, bei 3 Mann Besatzung und ohne Aufbereitung wären es ca. 4,5 to nur Wasser, mit einer Anlage immer noch 2,7 to Wasser. Der Aufenthalt auf dem Mars ist nicht berücksichtigt.

Das ist nur ein kleineres Thema unter vielen.
Bei NASA und ESA taxiert man im Gegensatz zu Musk (100 to) ein künftiges Marsraumschiff für 3 Raumfahrer und eine Landefähre auf ca. 150 to Masse (Vergleich ISS=450to).
150 to auf Erdfluchtgeschwindigkeit zu bringen, muss man erst mal schaffen^^
Da hat man aber noch keine Redundanz, falls z. B. die Fähre im Marsorbit sich plötzlich als nicht mehr funktionsfähig erweisen würde.
Ein komplett redundanzfähiges Raumschiff (2xLandefähre + 2*3 Raumfahrer) wären schon bei ca. halber  ISS Masse mit ca. 250 to.
Jetzt könnte z. B. @Threshold den benötigten Schub exakt ausrechnen.
Ich komme sehr grob überschlägig  auf 0,25 x Erststufe Saturn V (nur den Schubbedarf berücksichtigt, Geometrie kann anders aussehen), Startmasse gem. Literatur: ca. 2.250 to, somit 2.250*0,25+250 = 812,5 to Gesamtgewicht.


----------



## Threshold (8. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Das Kernproblem ist der gewaltige Logistikaufwand für die Besatzung.
> Im optimalsten Fall reden wir von ca. 6 Monaten Flugdauer, eine energetisch günstige Route kann man locker mit  7-9 Monate ansetzen.


Du kannst halt nicht einfach so hinfliegen. Beide Planeten müssen günstig stehen, da Treibstoff ein großes Problem ist. Lieber 2 Monate länger fliegen als 20 Tonnen mehr Treibstoff mitschleppen.
Und nach Hause ist es genauso. Du wirst wohl erst mal ein Jahr aufm Mars fest hocken, ehe du wieder nach Hause fliegen kannst.
Oder du findest aufm Mars Treibstoff und kannst ihn nutzbar machen.


compisucher schrieb:


> Wie dem auch sei, bei 3 Mann Besatzung und ohne Aufbereitung wären es ca. 4,5 to nur Wasser, mit einer Anlage immer noch 2,7 to Wasser. Der Aufenthalt auf dem Mars ist nicht berücksichtigt.


Das Wasser wiegt zwar aber es hat den großen Vorteil, dass es gegen kosmische Strahlung schützt. Man könnte das Raumschiff in einem Wassermantel einhüllen und so hast du Wasser und Schutz vor der Strahlung.


compisucher schrieb:


> Ich komme sehr grob überschlägig  auf 0,25 x Erststufe Saturn V (nur den Schubbedarf berücksichtigt, Geometrie kann anders aussehen), Startmasse gem. Literatur: ca. 2.250 to, somit 2.250*0,25+250 = 812,5 to Gesamtgewicht.


Chuck Norris kriegt das hin.


----------



## RyzA (8. September 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Oder du findest aufm Mars Treibstoff und kannst ihn nutzbar machen.


Sehr unwahrscheinlich.


Threshold schrieb:


> Das Wasser wiegt zwar aber es hat den großen Vorteil, dass es gegen kosmische Strahlung schützt. Man könnte das Raumschiff in einem Wassermantel einhüllen und so hast du Wasser und Schutz vor der Strahlung.


Und wie willst du das machen? Besprenkeln?


Threshold schrieb:


> Chuck Norris kriegt das hin.


Der kriegt* alles* hin.


----------



## compisucher (8. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Sehr unwahrscheinlich.


Na ja, du hast CO2 Frost auf dem Planeten und reaktiven Untergrund - sonst wäre der nicht so rostig-rotbraun.
Rohstoffe wird es also geben, nur den Aufwand zur Treibstoffherstellung kann ich kaum abschätzen.


RyzA schrieb:


> Und wie willst du das machen? Besprenkeln?


Nö, @Threshold meint damit eine doppelwandige Ausführung (so wie ein U-Boot) und dazwischen ist einfach ein z. b. torusartiger Wassertank.








						Torus – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				





RyzA schrieb:


> Der kriegt* alles* hin.


Also ich bin ja eher so MacGyver affin...


----------



## RyzA (8. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Na ja, du hast CO2 Frost auf dem Planeten und reaktiven Untergrund - sonst wäre der nicht so rostig-rotbraun.
> Rohstoffe wird es also geben, nur den Aufwand zur Treibstoffherstellung kann ich kaum abschätzen.


Naja, wenn man sich über die Rationierung und Aufbereitung von Trinkwasser schon Gedanken machen muß, glaube ich kaum, dass man eine Treibstoff-Raffinerie auf dem Mars errichten und diese nutzen kann.
Wir reden hier von einer echten Marsmission und kein SciFi.


----------



## chill_eule (8. September 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Chuck Norris kriegt das hin


Chuck Norris fliegt nicht zum Mars, er holt den Mars hierher


----------



## compisucher (8. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Naja, wenn man sich über die Rationierung und Aufbereitung von Trinkwasser schon Gedanken machen muß, glaube ich kaum, dass man eine Treibstoff-Raffinerie auf dem Mars errichten und diese nutzen kann.
> Wir reden hier von einer echten Marsmission und kein SciFi.


H2O ist was anderes, aber auf die Kürze dies:








						Eine Tankstelle auf dem Mars? Kohlendioxid-Reaktor macht Marstreibstoff
					

Ingenieure der University of Cincinnati entwickeln neue Methoden zur Umwandlung von Treibhausgasen in Treibstoff, um den Klimawandel zu bekämpfen und Astronauten vom Mars nach Hause zu bringen. J ...



					www.chemie.de
				




K A. wie groß die mitzuführende Anlage wäre, vermutlich aus so um die 500-1000 kg.


----------



## RyzA (8. September 2022)

Achso. Den Reaktor kannte ich noch nicht.


----------



## Threshold (8. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und wie willst du das machen? Besprenkeln?


Nö, du musst das Raumschiff so bauen, dass du ums Schiff herum Wasser einlagern kanns. Wie eine Thermoskanne oder so.



RyzA schrieb:


> Naja, wenn man sich über die Rationierung und Aufbereitung von Trinkwasser schon Gedanken machen muß, glaube ich kaum, dass man eine Treibstoff-Raffinerie auf dem Mars errichten und diese nutzen kann.
> Wir reden hier von einer echten Marsmission und kein SciFi.


Muss aber sein, denn man kann nicht immer Treibstoff mitnehmen bzw. hinbringen. Soll sich der Mars irgendwann wirtschaftlich lohnen, muss vor Ort abgebaut werden.


----------



## RyzA (8. September 2022)

Ein neues JWT-Bild aus dem Tarantelnebel




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adi1 (10. September 2022)

Was wollen wir denn auf dem Mars?

Wir packen es doch, unseren lebensfreundlichen Planeten zu ruinieren.
Wir müssen jetzt erstmal hier für Ordnung sorgen ...
... aber Wegrennen und woanders Chaos stiften,
wird wohl keine Strategie sein,
damit wir überleben können.


----------



## compisucher (12. September 2022)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Was wollen wir denn auf dem Mars?


Mars bringt verbrauchte Energie sofort zurück...


----------



## Threshold (12. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Mars bringt verbrauchte Energie sofort zurück...


Mars schwimmt in Milch.


----------



## Mahoy (12. September 2022)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Was wollen wir denn auf dem Mars?
> 
> Wir packen es doch, unseren lebensfreundlichen Planeten zu ruinieren.
> Wir müssen jetzt erstmal hier für Ordnung sorgen ...
> ...


Wir könnte Störenfriede dorthin deportieren. Die würden dann hier keinen Schaden mehr verursachen und zur Abwechslung mal einen Planeten bewohnbar statt unbewohnbar machen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. September 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Wir könnte Störenfriede dorthin deportieren. Die würden dann hier keinen Schaden mehr verursachen und zur Abwechslung mal einen Planeten bewohnbar statt unbewohnbar machen.


Jaa! Korrupte Lobby-Politiker und Steuerhinterzieher auch?


----------



## RyzA (12. September 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Mars schwimmt in Milch.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chill_eule (12. September 2022)

Ich mag Mars nicht 


So, bitte wieder etwas weniger OT, die Damen und Herren 
Wir sind hier schließlich nicht in der Rumpelkammer!


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. September 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Ich mag Mars nicht


Gibt es überhaupt Menschen, die Mars mögen?!🤔

Oder um es mal sehr radikal auszudrücken: Neben Snickers hat Mars überhaupt keine Existenzberechtigung!

Sorry für's OT, liebe Eule😇


----------



## compisucher (13. September 2022)

Ich möchte an der Stelle auf die Leistungsfähigkeit des JWT hinweisen.
Im link ist das erste direkte Bild eines extrasolaren Planeten vorgestellt worden:





						NASA’s Webb Takes Its First-Ever Direct Image of Distant World – James Webb Space Telescope
					






					blogs.nasa.gov
				







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (14. September 2022)

Ein neues spannendes Video von Suzanna Randall:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JYzLbgcv2II

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Adi1 (17. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ein neues spannendes Video von Suzanna Randall:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Als wenn wir hier nicht schon genug Probleme hätten,
jetzt könnten auch die Schwarzen Löcher rumeiern ...


----------



## RyzA (21. September 2022)

Das JWT hat die Mars-Atmosphäre analysiert:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wasser ist definitiv vorhanden. Das wusste man auch schon vorher ab die Menge glaube ich nicht.


----------



## RyzA (21. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6TdKA4gYnQ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ein tolles Video mit Harald und Suzanna über den Mars.


----------



## Threshold (22. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ein tolles Video mit Harald und Suzanna über den Mars.


Dem Harald muss man das erst mal erklären -- ja genau.


----------



## RyzA (28. September 2022)

> Ziel getroffen: Die NASA-Raumsonde DART hat heute Nacht erfolgreich ihre Mission durchgeführt und einen Asteroiden gerammt. Wie geplant steuerte das autonome Navigationssystem die Rammsonde auf Kollisionskurs mit dem rund 165 Meter großen Asteroidenmond Dimorphos. Ihr Einschlag auf seiner Oberfläche müsste dem Brocken genügend Impuls verliehen haben, um seine Flugbahn um den Mutterasteroiden Didymos rund ein Prozent zu verkürzen. Ob das der Fall ist, werden nun Teleskopbeobachtungen klären.


Quelle: DART: Rammversuch erfolgreich

Sowas könnte uns vielleicht in der Zukunft noch das Leben retten.

Die hatten gesagt das Gesteinsbrocken ab 500m schon gefährlich werden können.
Aber der "Dino-Killer" damals war wohl mehrere Kilometer groß:



> Der Krater wurde mittels der Vermessung von magnetischen und gravitativen Anomalien im Jahr 1991 nachgewiesen und eindeutig als Impaktkrater identifiziert. Er bildet ein nahezu kreisförmiges, etwa 180 km durchmessendes Becken mit Zentralberg und innerer Ringstruktur. Die festgestellten Gravitationsanomalien führten zu der Annahme, dass der Krater mindestens drei Ringe und vermutlich noch einen zusätzlichen äußeren Ring mit ca. 300 km Durchmesser besitzt. Die Kratertiefe beträgt 10 km (unmittelbar nach dem Einschlag 30 bis 35 km). *Da das Größenverhältnis von einem Impaktor zum erzeugten Einschlagkrater meistens zwischen 1:10 und 1:20 liegt, dürfte der Durchmesser des damaligen Asteroiden oder Kometen etwa 10 bis 15 km betragen haben.*


Quelle: Chicxulub-Krater

Aber wie man so einen Brocken stoppen oder umlenken will weiß ich auch nicht.

Zumindest haben wohl Forscher für die nächsten hundert Jahre Entwarnung gegeben.


----------



## compisucher (28. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die hatten gesagt das Gesteinsbrocken ab 500m schon gefährlich werden können.


Rechne es dir selber aus, z. B. hier:


			Crater Impact
		

Ein Impact im Ruhrgebiet mit "nur" einem Eisbrocken und "nur 17km/s erzeugt einen ca. 600 m tiefen und 3.000 weiten Primärkrater. Mit Erdbeben, Auswurf, Druck und Feuerwalze ist Mitteleuropa dann recht geplättelt.



RyzA schrieb:


> Zumindest haben wohl Forscher für die nächsten hundert Jahre Entwarnung gegeben.


Da wäre ich vorsichtiger, oder andersherum, ich darf den Satz korrigieren:

_Zumindest haben wohl Forscher für die nächsten hundert Jahre Entwarnung bzgl. den bekannten Objekten im Sonnensystem gegeben._

Gut, jetzt sind leider nur die Mehrzahl der Objekte im Asteroidengürtel zw. Mars und Jupiter ausreichend dokumentiert, aber eben auch nicht alle.
Ein blöder Eishaufen aus der Oortschen Wolke wäre binnen 25-35 Jahre bei uns und wie groß und wie viel die Brocken da draussen sind, weiss eigentlich Keiner.


----------



## RyzA (28. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Da wäre ich vorsichtiger, oder andersherum, ich darf den Satz korrigieren:
> 
> _Zumindest haben wohl Forscher für die nächsten hundert Jahre Entwarnung bzgl. den bekannten Objekten im Sonnensystem gegeben._
> 
> ...


Das stimmt. Es gibt sehr viele Unsicherheiten aber man will sich ja auch sicher fühlen. 

Genauso wie Supervulkane welche jederzeit hochgehen könnten. Yellowstone ist schon lange überfällig.

Dazu noch die aktuelle erhöhte Gefahr einen Atomkriegs. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema.

*Edit: *Und die Gefahr eines Gammablitzes, welcher die Erde heimsucht, besteht  auch noch.


----------



## compisucher (28. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das stimmt. Es gibt sehr viele Unsicherheiten aber man will sich ja auch sicher fühlen.


Yo, mei.
Es gibt 5 große (bekannte) Massenaussterbeereignisse auf der Erde.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die zeitlichen Abstände untereinander wären:
71
114
40
148
und 65 Mio. Jahre

Gibts ein Schema?
Schwierig...

Wäre rein statistisch wieder eines fällig?
Ja...



RyzA schrieb:


> Genauso wie Supervulkane welche jederzeit hochgehen könnten. Yellowstone ist schon lange überfällig.


Da brauchst du nicht nach USA gucken.
Phlegräische Felder (nahe Vesuv/Neapel) heben sich, ebenso wie die Eifel-Maare








						Eifel-Vulkan: Studie belegt Aktivität - Ausbruch möglich?
					

In einer neuen Studie zeigen Forscher, dass Vulkane in der Eifel aktiv sind. Steht ein Ausbruch bevor? Besteht Gefahr für Deutschland?




					www.morgenpost.de
				






RyzA schrieb:


> Dazu noch die aktuelle erhöhte Gefahr einen Atomkriegs. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema.


Alle Atomwaffen zusammen sind Kleinkinderkram im Vergleich zu einem 10 km Brocken aus dem All.


RyzA schrieb:


> *Edit: *Und die Gefahr eines Gammablitzes gibt es auch noch.


Yo, mei, dazu brauchst du eine Supernova in recht großer Nähe und ein Stern, der sich in solch einer Entwicklungsphase innerhalb von 500 LJ befände, gibt es nicht.


----------



## RyzA (28. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Yo, mei.
> Es gibt 5 große (bekannte) Massenaussterbeereignisse auf der Erde.
> 
> 
> ...


Die sind mir bekannt.


compisucher schrieb:


> Da brauchst du nicht nach USA gucken.
> Phlegräische Felder (nahe Vesuv/Neapel) heben sich, ebenso wie die Eifel-Maare
> 
> 
> ...


Die sind  mir auch bekannt. Aber ich glaube Yellowstone ist "überfälliger".


compisucher schrieb:


> Alle Atomwaffen zusammen sind Kleinkinderkram im Vergleich zu einem 10 km Brocken aus dem All.


Aber dennoch stark genug um jedes Leben auf der Erde theoretisch "mehrfach" auszulöschen.


compisucher schrieb:


> Yo, mei, dazu brauchst du eine Supernova in recht großer Nähe und ein Stern, der sich in solch einer Entwicklungsphase innerhalb von 500 LJ befände, gibt es nicht.


Weiß man das mit 100% Sicherheit?


----------



## compisucher (28. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber ich glaube Yellowstone ist "überfälliger".


Hmm... was Messdaten angeht, geben sich diese zwei Areale von Supervulkanen nicht viel.
(Edit: Gemeint sind Yellowstone und phlegräische Felder)
Die Kernfrage bei Beiden lautet nicht "ob" sondern "wann", was naturgemäß bei Vulkanen extrem schwierig ist.


RyzA schrieb:


> Aber dennoch stark genug um jedes Leben auf der Erde theoretisch "mehrfach" auszulöschen.


Die Perspektive liegt hier immer auf dem Menschen.
Für den Mensch mag das durchaus zutreffen, doch für die Erdgeschichte ist der Mensch bisher ein irrelevantes Nebenereignis der Evolution. Kritisch für die gesamte Biomasse werden eben Ereignisse, die tatsächlich gobal 80-90% auslöschen.
Die nukleare Auslöschung der menschlichen Zivilisation ist kein kritisches Ereignis für das Leben auf der Erde per se.


RyzA schrieb:


> Weiß man das mit 100% Sicherheit?


Yepp, weil nur Sterne ab einer bestimmten Masse in Frage kommen und die siehst selbst du als nicht Astronom alle am Nachthimmel. Dann muss das Alter passen (also wie viel H ist schon verbrannt), die kritische Entfernung und dann noch muss der Stern in solch einer Lage sich befinden, dass der Impuls auch das Sonnensystem treffen würde.
Den kritischen Stern gibt es einfach nicht in unserem Umfeld.

Da würde ich mir eher über ein Braunen Zwerg oder ein schwarzes Loch machen, die relativ unbemerkt und relativ nahe in Sonnensystemnähe auftauchen könnten und die Bahnen der Planeten durchaus durcheinander wirbeln könnten oder aber auch dann aus der Oortschen Wolke heraus unerfreuliche Kometen in Richtung Sonne stürzen lassen können, womit wir wieder bei einem Impact-Ereigniss wären.









						Brauner Zwerg – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				



Auszug:
_Das im Februar 2017 gestartete Citizen-Science-Projekt Backyard Worlds: Planet 9 der NASA[18] zur Auswertung von Aufnahmen des Weltraumteleskops Wide-Field Infrared Survey Explorer (WISE) erbrachte mit Stand August 2020 die Entdeckung von 95 Braunen Zwergen innerhalb eines Umkreises von 65 Lichtjahren. Dies weise auf die Existenz von bis zu 100 Milliarden Brauner Zwerge in der Milchstraße hin.__[19]_


----------



## Threshold (28. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ein blöder Eishaufen aus der Oortschen Wolke wäre binnen 25-35 Jahre bei uns und wie groß und wie viel die Brocken da draussen sind, weiss eigentlich Keiner.


Die Oortsche Wolke ist 1,6 Lichtjahre von der Sonne entfernt. In 30 Jahren kommt keiner vorbei. Sowas dauert deutlich länger.


compisucher schrieb:


> Yo, mei.
> Es gibt 5 große (bekannte) Massenaussterbeereignisse auf der Erde.


Das größte Massenaussterben findet aktuell statt, ganz ohne Asteroid oder Vulkane.  


compisucher schrieb:


> Yo, mei, dazu brauchst du eine Supernova in recht großer Nähe und ein Stern, der sich in solch einer Entwicklungsphase innerhalb von 500 LJ befände, gibt es nicht.


Rigel ist rund 600 Lichtjahre entfernt und ist ein blauer Riese. Er wird mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit als Supernova enden, genau wie Beteigeuze. Natürlich weiß niemand, wann das passieren wird.


----------



## compisucher (28. September 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Oortsche Wolke ist 1,6 Lichtjahre von der Sonne entfernt. In 30 Jahren kommt keiner vorbei. Sowas dauert deutlich länger.


Bis zu...
Na, dann nimm den Kuipergürtel.


Threshold schrieb:


> Das größte Massenaussterben findet aktuell statt, ganz ohne Asteroid oder Vulkane.


ich bin überzeugt, dass ein bestimmter Virus überleben wird... 


Threshold schrieb:


> Rigel ist rund 600 Lichtjahre entfernt und ist ein blauer Riese. Er wird mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit als Supernova enden, genau wie Beteigeuze. Natürlich weiß niemand, wann das passieren wird.


Ich hab es vorhin auf 500 LJ eingeschränkt, weil du bei einer ähnlichen Diskussion hier gemeint hasst, dass alles, w s weiter entfernt als 300 LJ wäre, tendenzielle eher ungefährlich wäre.
Also kann @RyzA noch mind. 600 Jahre beruhigt schlafen.


----------



## Threshold (28. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ich hab es vorhin auf 500 LJ eingeschränkt, weil du bei einer ähnlichen Diskussion hier gemeint hasst, dass alles, w s weiter entfernt als 300 LJ wäre, tendenzielle eher ungefährlich wäre.
> Also kann @RyzA noch mind. 600 Jahre beruhigt schlafen.


Bei Rigel spielt das auch keine Rolle, da seine Drehachse nicht zur Erde zeigt. 
Aber du darfst weiße Zwerge nicht außer Acht lassen, die einen Begleiter haben. Davon gibt es eine Menge, auch in unserer Nähe. Wenn ein solcher weißere Zwerg die kritische Masse überschreitet, wird er zur Supernova.


----------



## compisucher (28. September 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber du darfst weiße Zwerge nicht außer Acht lassen, die einen Begleiter haben. Davon gibt es eine Menge, auch in unserer Nähe. Wenn ein solcher weißere Zwerg die kritische Masse überschreitet, wird er zur Supernova.


Ja schon, aber das zur Entstehung einer Ia Supernove formulierte Szenario ist ja in weitem Umkreis um uns auch nicht erkennbar.
So weit eingelesen, gibt es aktuell in relevanter Nähe derzeit kein System, in dem nennenswerte Massen von einem Begleiter an einen Weissen Zwerg abgegeben werden - man möge mich korrigieren.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es ging ja ursprünglich um Wahrscheinlichkeiten in Relation zu "Planetenkillern" oder großvulkanischen Ereignissen.
Da bin ich der Auffassung, dass ein Gammablitz derzeit eher das geringste Risiko für die Erde darstellt und ein mehr oder weniger Zufallstreffer von z. B. einem schon auseinander gebrochenen Kometenrest mit einigen/vielen 10 bis 50 m Teilen eher wahrscheinlich ist.
So was ist kaum im Vorfeld dedektierbar (siehe z. B. https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Meteor_von_Tscheljabinsk) und macht über dicht besiedeltem Gebiet schon richtig Aua.


----------



## Threshold (28. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Es ging ja ursprünglich um Wahrscheinlichkeiten in Relation zu "Planetenkillern" oder großvulkanischen Ereignissen.
> Da bin ich der Auffassung, dass ein Gammablitz derzeit eher das geringste Risiko für die Erde darstellt und ein mehr oder weniger Zufallstreffer von z. B. einem schon auseinander gebrochenen Kometenrest mit einigen/vielen 10 bis 50 m Teilen eher wahrscheinlich ist.
> So was ist kaum im Vorfeld dedektierbar (siehe z. B. https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Meteor_von_Tscheljabinsk) und macht über dicht besiedeltem Gebiet schon richtig Aua.


Der Meinung bin  ich auch. Mag durchaus sein, dass die Erde in einer früheren Zeit mal von einem Gamma Blitz getroffen wurde, aber der hat das Leben nicht ausgelöscht.
Und aktuell befindet sich die Sonne in einem Bereich der Galaxie, wo absolut nichts los ist. In den nächsten 10 Millionen Jahren wird da nichts passieren und es bewegt sich auch kein Stern zur Sonne hin, der mit seiner Schwerkraft die Planetenbahnen beeinflussen könnte.
Ein Asteroid oder Komet halte ich für Wahrscheinlicher, auch wenn derzeit keiner in Sicht ist.
Bei Supervulkanen ist es ja so, dass die Caldera ja nicht komplett ausbrechen wird. Wenn es Überdruck gibt, entlädt er sich und das wars dann. 
Die größte Bedrohung für die Menschheit ist der Klimawandel. Wenn es so weiter geht und wir 2100 5 Grad höher Durchschnittstemperatur haben, könnte es für die Hälfte der Menschheit schon eng werden.


----------



## RyzA (28. September 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Bei Supervulkanen ist es ja so, dass die Caldera ja nicht komplett ausbrechen wird. Wenn es Überdruck gibt, entlädt er sich und das wars dann.


Naja, weiß man das genau?


Threshold schrieb:


> Die größte Bedrohung für die Menschheit ist der Klimawandel. Wenn es so weiter geht und wir 2100 5 Grad höher Durchschnittstemperatur haben, könnte es für die Hälfte der Menschheit schon eng werden.


Das wird auch noch auf uns zukommen. Und das ist unvermeidbar.


----------



## Threshold (28. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Naja, weiß man das genau?


Physik. Sobald irgendwo in der Candela eine Undichtigkeit entsteht, wird Lava ausgestoßen. Dass eine Candela in einem Stück explodiert ist eher unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## compisucher (28. September 2022)

@RyzA :

Guggst du hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle: https://www.eskp.de/grundlagen/naturgefahren/vulkantypen-935417/

Aber Achtung, ist auch unten erwähnt, das ist eine vereinfachte Darstellung, weil es natürlich auch Mischformen gibt, z. B. der nahe den Campi Flegrei liegende Vesuv mit evtl. gemeinsamen  Magmakammern.


----------



## RyzA (29. September 2022)

Ich glaube wenn der Krater beim Caldera-Typ Vulkan einstürzt könnte der sich ganz entladen oder?


----------



## compisucher (29. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich glaube wenn der Krater beim Caldera-Typ Vulkan einstürzt könnte der sich ganz entladen oder?


Die Caldera-Krater sind ja entweder ehemalige Kegelvulkane, die schon eingestürzt sind  oder Vulkane, die auf Grund des Eigengewichts des Magmas nur diese "Krater" ausbilden und bei Ausbrüchen quasi im eigenen Krater herumtoben.
Sieht man auf dem Satellitenbild der Campi Flegrei recht gut:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: https://www.biowin.at/all/Geologie/Vulkane/Campi Flegrei/Campi Flegrei.htm

Denn diese sind auch aus dem ehemaligen Stratovulkan Archiphlegraeus entstanden.
Die rote Linie, die man sich als riesigen Kreis der ehemaligen Großcaldera des eingestürzten Stratovulkan ausdenken muss.
Der Vesuv neben dran ist im Prinzip die Fortführung dieses Vulkans, da die Erdplatte Italiens sich da über die Magmakammer drübergeschoben hat.

In  dem Gebiet war die letzte Ausbruchsaktivität von Bedeutung bei "Averno" und "Monte Nuovo" .
Der Ausbruch "Averno" hat Aschewolken bis über die Alpen und bis in den Kaukasus erzeugt.
Ganz Neapel ist auf dem Ausbruchsmaterial dieses Großereignis gegründet (ca. 15-25 m dick)


----------



## compisucher (30. September 2022)

Fly-By der Sonde Juno am Jupiter und Ganymed am 07. +08. Juni 2021:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CC7OJ7gFLvE:29

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Artikel über die verlängerte Mission zu Io und Europa:








						Die Nasa-Sonde Juno besuchte den Jupitermond Europa
					

Es ist das erste Mal seit über zwanzig Jahren, dass eine Sonde dem Mond Europa so nahe kommt. Sie soll mehr über dessen rätselhafte Wasserfontänen herausfinden




					www.derstandard.at


----------



## Adi1 (1. Oktober 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die größte Bedrohung für die Menschheit ist der Klimawandel. Wenn es so weiter geht und wir 2100 5 Grad höher Durchschnittstemperatur haben, könnte es für die Hälfte der Menschheit schon eng werden.


Für die Hälfte?
Wohl eher für alle.

Da kommen sehr ungünstige Bedingungen auf uns zu.


----------



## RyzA (1. Oktober 2022)

> Die NASA und das US-Raumfahrtunternehmen SpaceX wollen prüfen, ob das Weltraumteleskop Hubble in einen höheren Orbit gebracht und damit die Einsatzdauer um bis zu 20 Jahre verlängert werden kann. Das teilte die US-Weltraumagentur am Donnerstag in einer kurzfristig anberaumten Pressekonferenz mit. Vorgesehen ist, dass die Mission zu dem Weltraumteleskop mit einer Crew-Dragon-Raumkapsel im Rahmen des sogenannten Polaris-Programms des US-Milliardärs Jared Isaacman durchgeführt wird. SpaceX habe die Studie vorgeschlagen, jetzt soll ungefähr ein halbes Jahr lang analysiert werden, ob dieser Plan durchführbar ist. Bislang sind dafür keine Ausgaben vorgesehen.
> 
> Jared Isaacman: Ein Milliardär mit großen Zielen
> 
> ...


Quelle: NASA und SpaceX prüfen weitere Wartungsmission zum Weltraumteleskop Hubble

Warum auch nicht. Falls das JWT mal schwer beschädigt werden sollte (was ich natürlich nicht hoffe), hat man dann noch Hubble da draussen.


----------



## RyzA (4. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-F8VFBrq1uU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die diesjährigen Physik-Nobelpreise wurden verliehen.


----------



## compisucher (10. Oktober 2022)

Interessante Simulation der NASA zur Mondentstehung:








						Mond könnte in Stunden entstanden sein
					

Unser Mond könnte weit schneller entstanden sein als gedacht – in wenigen Stunden statt Jahren oder Jahrhunderten. Indizien dafür liefert die bisher am




					www.scinexx.de


----------



## RyzA (11. Oktober 2022)

> Das James-Webb-Weltraumteleskop sei derzeit auf den Pluto ausgerichtet, man erhoffe sich durch die neuen Aufnahmen genauere Erkenntnisse über die Oberflächenstrukturen des Zwergplaneten, teilte die Nasa bereits im Juli zur Enthüllung des James-Webb-Weltraumteleskops mit. In den kommenden Tagen sollen weitere Bilder veröffentlicht werden.
> 
> Nach spektakulären Aufnahmen des Jupiter ist Pluto der nächste Planet, der intensiv von der Nasa durch das neue Weltraumteleskop betrachtet wird. Zuletzt war die Raumfähre „New Horizons“ im Jahr 2015 am Pluto vorbeigeflogen und hatte detailreiche Aufnahmen geliefert. „New Horizons“ ist die erste Raumsonde, die in Richtung Pluto geschickt wurde.
> 
> ...


Quelle: Seltsame Flecken James-Webb-Teleskop macht neue Entdeckung im Weltall

Ich bin gespannt was bei den Untersuchungen noch so alles herauskommt.

*Edit: *

Noch ein interessantes Video über die "Weltformel":





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kgIveNzZrKw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Adi1 (14. Oktober 2022)

So langsam verschiebt sich unser Erkenntnishorizont.
Toll, was da Technik gepaart mit Wissentschaft rausbekommt.









						Entdeckung im All: »James Webb«-Teleskop erspäht einige der ältesten Sterne
					

Fachleute haben Daten eines bekannten Fotos des »James Webb«-Teleskops genauer analysiert. Im Hintergund könnten Sterne liegen, die bereits kurz nach dem Urknall entstanden sind.




					www.spiegel.de


----------



## RyzA (15. Oktober 2022)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Toll, was da Technik gepaart mit Wissen*t*schaft rausbekommt.


Das heisst Wissenschaft ohne "t".


----------



## Adi1 (15. Oktober 2022)

Adi1 schrieb:


> So langsam verschiebt sich unser Erkenntnishorizont.
> Toll, was da Technik gepaart mit Wissenschaft rausbekommt.
> 
> 
> ...


Habe ich mal angepasst ...


----------



## compisucher (17. Oktober 2022)

Weil wir das Thema erst vor Kurzem hier hatten.








						Rekord-Gammastrahlenausbruch traf die Erde
					

Extreme Energie: Vor gut einer Woche hat der stärkste je detektierte Gammastrahlenausbruch die Erde getroffen – er hatte die enorme Energie von 18




					www.scinexx.de


----------



## RyzA (17. Oktober 2022)

Und wie kommt das das manche Gammablitze gefährlich sind? Haben die noch mehr Energie?

*Edit:* Aber kommt wohl auch auf die Entfernung an:



> Eine Gruppe von Wissenschaftlern an der Ohio State University wurde beauftragt herauszufinden, welche Konsequenzen der Treffer eines in der Nähe (ca. 500 Lichtjahre) entstehenden Gammablitzes auf die Erde hätte. Die Untersuchung sollte auch helfen, Massenaussterben auf der Erde zu klären und die Wahrscheinlichkeit von extraterrestrischem Leben einschätzen zu können. Im Ergebnis vermuten Wissenschaftler, dass ein Gammablitz, der in der Nähe unseres Sonnensystems entsteht und die Erde trifft, ein Massensterben auf dem gesamten Planeten auslösen könnte. Die zu erwartende schwere Schädigung der Ozonschicht würde die globale Nahrungsmittelversorgung zusammenbrechen lassen sowie zu langanhaltenden Veränderungen des Klimas und der Atmosphäre führen. Das würde ein Massenaussterben auf der Erde bewirken.
> 
> Der Schaden durch einen Gammablitz wäre deutlich höher als der durch eine Supernova, die sich in gleicher Entfernung wie der Gammablitz ereignet. Gammablitze jenseits von 3.000 Lichtjahren stellen nach der Studie keine Gefahr dar.


Quelle: Gammablitz

Hatten wir hier ja auch schon mal besprochen.


----------



## compisucher (17. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> *Edit:* Aber kommt wohl auch auf die Entfernung an:


Genau, wäre der in 100 LJ gewesen, würden wir uns jetzt nicht mehr unterhalten können.
Bei 2,4 Mrd. LJ Entfernung ist das dann bestenfalls detektierbar.


----------



## RyzA (19. Oktober 2022)

Eine weiteres spektakuläres Bild vom JWT.  Die Säulen der Schöpfung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## compisucher (21. Oktober 2022)

Höhö, jetzt wirds spooky.
Es wurden methanfressende Einzeller entdeckt, die "Borggleich" assimiliertes Genommaterial anderer Lebewesen enthalten.








						Genetische "Borg" entdeckt
					

Assimilierte Gene: In methanfressenden Einzellern haben Forschende nie zuvor gesehene genomische Strukturen entdeckt. Diese "Borg" getauften Einheiten




					www.scinexx.de


----------



## Adi1 (22. Oktober 2022)

Verdammt,
die "Borgs" sind also doch schon unter uns ...


----------



## RyzA (22. Oktober 2022)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Verdammt,
> die "Borgs" sind also doch schon unter uns ...


Die gibt es doch schon lange:

Andy Borg


----------



## Adi1 (22. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die gibt es doch schon lange:
> 
> Andy Borg


Dazu sage ich mal nix ...


----------



## RyzA (25. Oktober 2022)

Heute Mittag findet eine partielle Sonnenfinsternis statt: Wenn sich plötzlich der Tag verdunkelt

Mal gucken ob das Wetter mitspielt.


----------



## Kindercola (25. Oktober 2022)

Bei war/ist bewölkt  schade


----------



## compisucher (26. Oktober 2022)

Hatte es glatt übersehen:
Geo hat  im April 2022 einen weiteren Artikel verfasst, der mich in der Annahme meiner Vermutung bestärkt, dass die bis Dato nicht zu findende "Dunkle Materie" sich evtl. gänzlich in Schwarzen Löchern verbirgt:








						Rätsel um Schwarze Löcher: Was haben sie mit Dunkler Materie zu tun?
					

In Bezug auf Schwarze Löcher gibt es noch immer jede Menge Rätsel. Die Wissenschaft ist ihnen auf der Spur.




					www.geo.de
				




Meine Meinungsbildung hatte ich primär durch diesen Artikel.








						Primordiale Schwarze Löcher: Ein Kandidat für die dunkle Materie
					

Seit Jahrzehnten fahnden Astronomen vergeblich nach dem Stoff, der unserem Universum Struktur verliehen hat. Vielleicht liegt das daran, dass sie am falschen Ende suchen.




					www.nzz.ch


----------



## Threshold (26. Oktober 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Hatte es glatt übersehen:
> Geo hat  im April 2022 einen weiteren Artikel verfasst, der mich in der Annahme meiner Vermutung bestärkt, dass die bis Dato nicht zu findende "Dunkle Materie" sich evtl. gänzlich in Schwarzen Löchern verbirgt:


Das Problem ist, dass es die dunkle Materie schon gab, bevor die leuchtende Materie und damit Sterne entstanden ist.
Anders ist die kosmologische Struktur der Galaxien nicht zu erklären.
Meiner Meinung ist, dass man die Anfänge des Kosmos noch nicht ausreichend verstanden hat um irgendwas seriös anzunehmen. 
Vor allem ist die dunkle Materie ja im Halo von Galaxien zu finden. Wie sollen schwarze Löcher denn dahin gekommen sein?


----------



## compisucher (26. Oktober 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass es die dunkle Materie schon gab, bevor die leuchtende Materie und damit Sterne entstanden ist.
> Anders ist die kosmologische Struktur der Galaxien nicht zu erklären.
> Meiner Meinung ist, dass man die Anfänge des Kosmos noch nicht ausreichend verstanden hat um irgendwas seriös anzunehmen.
> Vor allem ist die dunkle Materie ja im Halo von Galaxien zu finden. Wie sollen schwarze Löcher denn dahin gekommen sein?


Lies das Zeugs mal durch.
Die nehmen (stark vereinfacht) an, dass die BHs gleich mit dem Urknall entstanden sind.

Die DM ist gar nicht im Halo zu finden, weil noch gar nicht gefunden.
Es ist eine Annahme, max. eine Theorie, weil die sichtbaren Massen nicht ausreichend sind und EIN Rechenmodell die Verteilung im Halo für plausibel erklärt.

Na ja, die Annahme ist Stand heute genau so seriös wie das Jahrzehnte lange erfolglose Herumgestochere nach exotischen Teilchen im exorbitanten Massengrößenordnungen.

Nicht, dass da ein Messfehler allgemein vorliegt...


----------



## Threshold (27. Oktober 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Lies das Zeugs mal durch.
> Die nehmen (stark vereinfacht) an, dass die BHs gleich mit dem Urknall entstanden sind.


Und wie soll das passiert sein, wenn es zu der Zeit keine Materie gab, aber sich eine Struktur abzeichnete?
Das Problem ist eben die Hintergrundstrahlung. Die ist da sehr eindeutig.
Abgesehen davon hat man bis heute kein primordiales schwarzes Loch gefunden.



compisucher schrieb:


> Die DM ist gar nicht im Halo zu finden, weil noch gar nicht gefunden.
> Es ist eine Annahme, max. eine Theorie, weil die sichtbaren Massen nicht ausreichend sind und EIN Rechenmodell die Verteilung im Halo für plausibel erklärt.


Dann rechne doch mal vor, wie sich die schwarzen Löcher verteilen müssen, damit das beobachtete Universum passt.   


compisucher schrieb:


> Na ja, die Annahme ist Stand heute genau so seriös wie das Jahrzehnte lange erfolglose Herumgestochere nach exotischen Teilchen im exorbitanten Massengrößenordnungen.
> 
> Nicht, dass da ein Messfehler allgemein vorliegt...


Messfehler hatte man ja schon gefunden und daraufhin die dunkle Energie postuliert, 
Ich warte ab. Peter Higgs hatte das Higgs Teilchen 1964 vorhergesagt. Nachgewiesen hatte man es 50 Jahre später. Da hat die dunkle Materie noch Zeit entdeckt zu werden.
Genauso könnte man fragen, wieso die Detektoren das Graviton nicht finden können. Das wird ja auch postuliert als Überträger der Gravitation.


----------



## compisucher (27. Oktober 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und wie soll das passiert sein, wenn es zu der Zeit keine Materie gab, aber sich eine Struktur abzeichnete?


Nun, die obigen Artikel formulieren postulierend den direkten Übergang von Energie in eine Schwarzes Loch.
Wie das nun genau von Statten gehen soll  


Threshold schrieb:


> Das Problem ist eben die Hintergrundstrahlung. Die ist da sehr eindeutig.
> Abgesehen davon hat man bis heute kein primordiales schwarzes Loch gefunden.
> 
> 
> Dann rechne doch mal vor, wie sich die schwarzen Löcher verteilen müssen, damit das beobachtete Universum passt.


Das mit der Halo-Verteilung zweifle ich eben an, weil Meßdaten was anderes ergeben.
Per Zufall habe ich keinen Supercomputer in der Abstellkammer, um auch nur annähernd die benötigen Datenmengen verarbeiten zu können.
Vom fehlenden Anwendungswissen mal ganz abgesehen...

Lesens- bzw. sehenswert z. B.:





						Verteilung der dunklen Materie | pro-physik.de
					






					www.pro-physik.de
				








						Dunkle Materie in einem simulierten Universum – Weltraumbild des Tages
					






					www.starobserver.org
				







Threshold schrieb:


> Messfehler hatte man ja schon gefunden und daraufhin die dunkle Energie postuliert,
> Ich warte ab. Peter Higgs hatte das Higgs Teilchen 1964 vorhergesagt. Nachgewiesen hatte man es 50 Jahre später. Da hat die dunkle Materie noch Zeit entdeckt zu werden.


Nun, ja, ich behaupte mal, das heute die technischen Möglichkeiten deutlich größer als jene in 1964 sind.
Teilchen?
Für mich ist das ein Feld...   
Teilchen wäre blöd, dann gibts kein "Beam me up Scotty..."

Gut, da das Higgsfeld theoretisch mit allem interagieren sollte, das Masse hat, könnte ein Aha-Effekt im LHCR mal aufkommen.


Threshold schrieb:


> Genauso könnte man fragen, wieso die Detektoren das Graviton nicht finden können. Das wird ja auch postuliert als Überträger der Gravitation.


Denke aber, man wird eher darin das Graviton als DM finden....


----------



## RyzA (27. Oktober 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Für mich ist das ein Feld...
> Teilchen wäre blöd, dann gibts kein "Beam me up Scotty..."


Welle/Teilchen Dualismus.


----------



## Threshold (27. Oktober 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Nun, ja, ich behaupte mal, das heute die technischen Möglichkeiten deutlich größer als jene in 1964 sind.
> Teilchen?
> Für mich ist das ein Feld...
> Teilchen wäre blöd, dann gibts kein "Beam me up Scotty..."


Wenn ein Elementarteilchen das Higgs Feld durchläuft, gewinnt es seine Masse. Das Higgs Feld braucht aber ein Teilchen, das diese Masse überträgt. Alle Kräfte besitzen ein Teilchen, das die Kraft überträgt.
Drei der vier Grundkräfte haben ein Kraftaustauschteilchen. Nur die Gravitation weigert sich beharrlich.  Das liegt halt daran, dass die Theorie Gravitation als Eigenschaft der Raumzeit beschreibt. Da braucht es kein Teilchen. Aber finden muss man es, da alle vier Grundkräfte beim Urknall vereint waren.


compisucher schrieb:


> Denke aber, man wird eher darin das Graviton als DM finden....


Das Problem der Gravitation ist, dass sie so unfassbar schwach ist.


----------



## RyzA (27. Oktober 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das liegt halt daran, dass die Theorie Gravitation als Eigenschaft der Raumzeit beschreibt. Da braucht es kein Teilchen. Aber finden muss man es, da alle vier Grundkräfte beim Urknall vereint waren.


Zumindest hat man die Wellen gefunden. Aber normalerweise: wo Welle da auch Teilchen!

Siehe den von mir genannten Welle-Teilchen-Dualismus.

Welle-Teilchen-Dualismus


----------



## Threshold (27. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Zumindest hat man die Wellen gefunden. Aber normalerweise: wo Welle da auch Teilchen!


Man hat bisher immer die Theorie bestätigt. Gravitationswelle sind ein Grundpfeiler der Relativitätstheorie.
Nichtsdestotrotz muss man die Gravitation aber quantisieren können.
Da wird auch schon seit gefühlt 100 Jahren dran geforscht und bisher hat man nur mathematische Konzepte gefunden.
Genauso ist es ja bei der dunklen Materie auch. Man kennt die Eigenschaften aber mehr nicht.


----------



## RyzA (27. Oktober 2022)

Aber scheinbar haben Gravitationswellen auch eine Masse und Energie:



> Die Masse ist die Ladung der Gravitation. Anders als bei der elektrischen Ladung ist keine negative Masse bekannt und wird derzeit nur im Rahmen von Hypothesen (insbesondere als exotische Materie) diskutiert. Damit existieren keine Dipole von Massen. Ohne Dipole und ohne durch externe Kräfte hervorgerufene Bewegungen kann es jedoch keine Dipolstrahlung geben.
> 
> Beschleunigte Massen führen jedoch zur Quadrupolstrahlung, deren Berechnung sich an elektrische Quadrupole anlehnt.Demnach ist das Quadrupolmoment {\displaystyle Q}Q proportional zur Masse {\displaystyle \textstyle m}\textstyle m und dem Quadrat des Abstandes {\displaystyle \textstyle l}\textstyle l: {\displaystyle \textstyle Q\thicksim m\cdot l^{2}}{\displaystyle \textstyle Q\thicksim m\cdot l^{2}}. Auch eine Masse, die rotiert, aber nicht rotationssymmetrisch ist, strahlt.[
> 
> Am Beispiel zweier Neutronensterne mit je 1,4-facher Sonnenmasse, die sich im Abstand von 150 Millionen Kilometer (etwa eine Astronomische Einheit, mittlerer Abstand Erde–Sonne) umkreisen, lässt sich die abgestrahlte Leistung der Gravitationswellen zu 1014 W berechnen.Weil in dieser Konstellation als Doppelstern der Abstand mit der 5. Potenz in die abgestrahlte Leistung eingeht, würde bei einem Abstand von nur 500.000 km die Strahlungsleistung der Sonne (4 · 1026 W elektromagnetische Strahlung) in Form von Gravitationswellen erreicht. Bis zur Berührung der Neutronensterne würde in diesem Beispiel die abgestrahlte Leistung in Form von Gravitationswellen auf 1048 W ansteigen.



und



> In einer quantenfeldtheoretischen Perspektive ergibt sich das der klassischen Gravitationswelle zugeordnete, die Gravitation vermittelnde Eichboson, das (hypothetische) Graviton, als Spin-2-Teilchen analog dem Spin-1-Photon in der Quantenelektrodynamik. Eine widerspruchsfreie quantenfeldtheoretische Formulierung der Gravitation auf allen Skalen ist jedoch noch nicht erreicht.


Quelle: Gravitationswelle

Dann müsste es als Teilchen ja auch "greifbar" sein.

*Edit:* Vielleicht entkoppeln sich die Gravitonen ja von der Strahlung und reisen nicht mit? Und bleiben im Schwerefeld zurück?

Aber eine andere Idee habe ich auch nicht. Da stößt mein physikalisches Verständnis an Grenzen.
Besonders wenn ich die mathematischen Formeln sehe.


----------



## Threshold (28. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber scheinbar haben Gravitationswellen auch eine Masse und Energie:


Klar, Gravitationswellen tragen Energie weg. Wenn ich nicht irre, waren das bei einer Verschmelzung schon  mal mehrere Sonnenmassen an Energie. Das ist schon eine Menge.


----------



## compisucher (28. Oktober 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Klar, Gravitationswellen tragen Energie weg. Wenn ich nicht irre, waren das bei einer Verschmelzung schon  mal mehrere Sonnenmassen an Energie. Das ist schon eine Menge.


War, meine ich irgendwann mal gelesen zu haben, bei einer Verschmelzung von zwei schwarzen Löchern.
Glaube, 2 oder 3 Sonnenmassen gingen da als Raumzeitstauchungen durch das All.


----------



## RyzA (28. Oktober 2022)

Von Energie da auch Masse. Also muß es auch ein Teilchen dazu geben.


----------



## compisucher (28. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Von Energie da auch Masse. Also muß es auch ein Teilchen dazu geben.


Tja, wenn es nur so einfach wäre.
@Threshold ist wohl durchaus der Auffassung, dass Schwerkraft durch ein unbekanntes Teilchen entsteht.
Ich für meinen Teil sage: Kann sein, kann aber auch nicht sein.

Guggt man sich das Higgs-Gottesteilchen bzw. Feld an, so entsteht aus dem Feld  (weil es andere Teilchen um sich versammelt) Masse.

Das Higgs Boson selbst würde ich in meiner Naivität als in sich gekrümmte Energie bezeichnen.

Die Wissenschaft hat da zwei Meinungen, einmal, dass das Higgs nicht elementar ist, sondern ebenfalls aus noch kleineren Teilchen zusammengesetzt ist.
Die andere Theorie kopiere ich einfach mal hierein, weil ich es selbst nicht ganz verstehe:
_Ein anderer Ansatz zur Erklärung der Teilchenmassen als Alternative zum Higgs-Mechanismus beruht auf der Annahme, auch die bisher als fundamental und punktförmig angenommenen Teilchen, Quarks und Leptonen, seien zusammengesetzt aus „Haplonen“ und ihre Masse sei das Äquivalent der Wechselwirkung zwischen den Haplonen. In diesem Bild ist auch das am CERN neu entdeckte Teilchen ein aus Haplonen zusammengesetztes Boson._

Warum der Ausflug zum Higgs?
WENN Gravitation aus einem Elementarteilchen "entsteht", gehe ich davon aus dass es ungleich kleiner als das Higgs-Feld sein muss, alleine weil die Gravitation eine unglaublich kleine "Einzelkraft" sein muss und nur bei echt großen Massen (Planeten usw.) für uns "spürbar" wird.

Wenn es "nur" Energie ist (wie auch immer die aussieht), ist sie in der Lage, die Raumzeit zu krümmen und Schwerkraftwellen zu erzeugen (was nix anderes ist als eine Stauchung und Dehnung der Raumzeit).

Die Teilchenidee hätte den Charme, es irgendwann technisch zu nutzen (Antigravitationsmotoren usw.).
Bei nur Energie fehlt mir dazu die Fantasie...


----------



## RyzA (28. Oktober 2022)

Wenn das Higgs-Teilchen (oder Feld) für Masse verantwortlich ist, muß es mit der Gravitation ja im direkten Zusammenhang stehen.


----------



## compisucher (28. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn das Higgs-Teilchen (oder Feld) für Masse verantwortlich ist, muß es mit der Gravitation ja im direkten Zusammenhang stehen.


Neee, nicht unbedingt.
Das Gottesteilchen "sorgt" quasi dafür, dass Atome in sich überhaupt Masse haben.
Gravitation wiederum ist der "spürbare" Einfluss einer größeren Masseansammlung, viele Atome zusammen (Planet) erzeugt Gravitation (Anziehungskraft).
Im Übrigen bin ich genau hierzu gespannt auf   @Threshold s Ansicht...


----------



## RyzA (28. Oktober 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Neee, nicht unbedingt.
> Das Gottesteilchen "sorgt" quasi dafür, dass Atome in sich überhaupt Masse haben.
> Gravitation wiederum ist der "spürbare" Einfluss einer größeren Masseansammlung, viele Atome zusammen (Planet) erzeugt Gravitation (Anziehungskraft).


Naja, ohne Higgs-Teilchen keine Massen und ohne Massen keine Gravitation.


----------



## Threshold (28. Oktober 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> War, meine ich irgendwann mal gelesen zu haben, bei einer Verschmelzung von zwei schwarzen Löchern.
> Glaube, 2 oder 3 Sonnenmassen gingen da als Raumzeitstauchungen durch das All.


Hab ich auch in Erinnerung, Die Masse wird direkt  in Energie umgewandelt.
Das Problem ist jedoch, dass nichts aus der Singularität entkommen kann, Wieso kann überhaupt Masse in Energie umgewandelt werden?
Dass die Gravitationswelle ihre Energie irgendwo herbekommen müssen, ist klar. Aber der Mechanismus ist mir da noch schleierhaft. Die Sonne erzeugt ja auch Gravitationswellen. Soweit ich das verstanden habe, wird dafür der Impuls der Sonne in Gravitationswellen umgewandelt. Allerdings sind die Wellen so schwach, dass die Sonne keinen nennenswerte Impulsenergie verliert. Der Masseverlust durch die Umwandlung von Masse in Energie bei der Kernverschmelzung ist größer.


RyzA schrieb:


> Von Energie da auch Masse. Also muß es auch ein Teilchen dazu geben.


Das ist ja das große Rätsel. Die allgemeine Relativitätstheorie beschreibt die Gravitation sehr gut. Das macht sie seit über 100 Jahren und trotz aller Versuche, eine Schwäche zu entdecken, wird sie immer wieder aufs Neue bestätigt. Und sie kommt eben ohne ein kraftübertragendes Teilchen aus.
Das ist der große Widerspruch zur Quantenfeldtheorie, die zwingend ein entsprechendes Boson braucht.
Und da sich die Gravitation mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit ausbreitet, muss es zwangsläufig masselos sein.



compisucher schrieb:


> @Threshold ist wohl durchaus der Auffassung, dass Schwerkraft durch ein unbekanntes Teilchen entsteht.
> Ich für meinen Teil sage: Kann sein, kann aber auch nicht sein.


Wenn man nach der Quantenfeldtheorie geht, braucht die Gravitation ein Teilchen. Die Relativitätstheorie braucht es nicht. Für sie ist die Gravitation eine Scheinkraft.


compisucher schrieb:


> Guggt man sich das Higgs-Gottesteilchen bzw. Feld an, so entsteht aus dem Feld  (weil es andere Teilchen um sich versammelt) Masse.
> 
> Das Higgs Boson selbst würde ich in meiner Naivität als in sich gekrümmte Energie bezeichnen.


Das Higgs Boson hat eine große Masse, wenn man sie mit der Masse eines Elektrons vergleicht und auch ein Proton ist deutlich leichter.
Die Masse eines Teilchens, das durch den Higgs Mechanismus Masse bekommt, ist sowieso verschwindend gering im Vergleich zur Bindungsenergie (starke Wechselwirkung).



RyzA schrieb:


> Naja, ohne Higgs-Teilchen keine Massen und ohne Massen keine Gravitation.


Das ist es ja. Die Krümmung der Raumzeit ist eben die Eigenschaft der Raumzeit.
Ich hab keine Ahnung, wie ich mir das vorstellen soll, aber es ist so.


----------



## RyzA (28. Oktober 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und da sich die Gravitation mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit ausbreitet, muss es zwangsläufig masselos sein.


Das ist wohl auch noch nicht ganz sicher:



> Astronomische Beobachtungen der Galaxiebewegungen, speziell die Rotationskurve und die Modifizierte Newtonsche Dynamik, könnten darauf hinweisen, dass Gravitonen eine Masse größer als Null haben. Eine von Null verschiedene Masse des Gravitons kann nicht durch den Higgs-Mechanismus erklärt werden.


Quelle: Graviton


----------



## Adi1 (28. Oktober 2022)

Wahrscheinlich ist unsere Verweildauer auf diesem Planeten zu kurz,
um diese Rätsel entgültig lösen zu können.


----------



## Threshold (28. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das ist wohl auch noch nicht ganz sicher


Da sich Gravitationswellen mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit ausbreiten, muss das Graviton masselos sein.


----------



## RyzA (28. Oktober 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Da sich Gravitationswellen mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit ausbreiten, muss das Graviton masselos sein.


Ja wenn die Gravitationswellen immer exakt so schnell sind wie C.
Aber das ist wohl laut Wikipedia Artikel nicht 100% sicher.
Siehe Zitat und Link.


----------



## soulstyle (28. Oktober 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Da sich Gravitationswellen mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit ausbreiten, muss das Graviton masselos sein.


Ich habe das mal von unserm Mathe und Physiklehrer mal gehört im Unterricht.
Nein es war nicht die Sonderschule
Er sagte damals alles was beschleunigt wird, muss eine eigene Masse haben, weil nichts kann man nicht beschleunigen.

Er sagte das die Geschwindigkeit das Trägermaterial ist und das Produkt die Masse.
Und jetzt lese ich sowas?


----------



## RyzA (28. Oktober 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Ich habe das mal von unserm Mathe und Physiklehrer mal gehört im Unterricht.
> Nein es war nicht die Sonderschule
> Er sagte damals alles was beschleunigt wird, muss eine eigene Masse haben, weil nichts kann man nicht beschleunigen.
> 
> ...


Das stimmt schon. Photonen haben z.B. keine Ruhemasse. Sonst könnten sie nicht mit C reisen.

Laut Relativitätstheorie werden Massen immer schwerer umso näher sie C kommen.
Und man bräuchte quasi unendlich viel Energie um sie darauf zu beschleunigen.
Außerdem bleibt bei C die Zeit stehen und Längen werden verkürzt.
Aber nur in dem System was mit C reist. Das sind relativistische Effekte.

Ergo: alles was mit C reist muß eine Ruhemasse von 0 haben.


----------



## Threshold (29. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja wenn die Gravitationswellen immer exakt so schnell sind wie C.
> Aber das ist wohl laut Wikipedia Artikel nicht 100% sicher.
> Siehe Zitat und Link.


Hat man doch gemessen.


soulstyle schrieb:


> Er sagte damals alles was beschleunigt wird, muss eine eigene Masse haben, weil nichts kann man nicht beschleunigen.


Weder ein Photon noch ein Graviton müssen beschleunigt werden. Sie haben sofort Lichtgeschwindigkeit, langsamer geht nicht.


----------



## soulstyle (29. Oktober 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hat man doch gemessen.
> 
> Weder ein Photon noch ein Graviton müssen beschleunigt werden. Sie haben sofort Lichtgeschwindigkeit, langsamer geht nicht.


Danke für die klare Erklärung.
Kannst Du das umreissen?


----------



## Threshold (29. Oktober 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Danke für die klare Erklärung.
> Kannst Du das umreissen?


Wie meinst du das?
Ein Photon hat ja immer Lichtgeschwindigkeit. Es kann nicht langsamer. Das ist ja eben dass Fundamentale an der Lichtgeschwindigkeit und die größte Erkenntnis der Relativitätstheorie.


----------



## soulstyle (29. Oktober 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das?
> Ein Photon hat ja immer Lichtgeschwindigkeit. Es kann nicht langsamer. Das ist ja eben dass Fundamentale an der Lichtgeschwindigkeit und die größte Erkenntnis der Relativitätstheorie.


Dann werde ich mir das Thema heute Abend mal zu Gemüte führen und eine Kurzlektüre lesen.
Jetzt gehts zum Pumpen und dann um den Geburtstag von Tochter und Frau kümmern.
Sind ja auch naturwissenschaftliche Ereignisse, man hat jedes Jahr wiederkehrend das Problem die richtigen Geschenke heraus zu suchen.


----------



## Adi1 (29. Oktober 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Sind ja auch naturwissenschaftliche Ereignisse, man hat jedes Jahr wiederkehrend das Problem die richtigen Geschenke heraus zu suchen.


Oder man verzichtet darauf,
jedes Jahr irgendwelchen Müll zu kaufen,
welcher sowieso nicht gebraucht wird.

Geh mal gut Speisen,
das regt die sinnlische Wahrnehmung ungemein an,
stärkt unsere lokalen Dienstanbieter,
und macht Spaß auf mehr ...


----------



## soulstyle (29. Oktober 2022)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Oder man verzichtet darauf,
> jedes Jahr irgendwelchen Müll zu kaufen,
> welcher sowieso nicht gebraucht wird.
> 
> ...


Na glaub mal das es mir keinen Spass macht, muss heute sogar ein Geschenk umtauschen weil Kind das nicht haben möchte


----------



## Adi1 (29. Oktober 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Na glaub mal das es mir keinen Spass macht, muss heute sogar ein Geschenk umtauschen weil Kind das nicht haben möchte


Dann gibst du deinen Kindern zuviel Freiraum,
das Theater kenne ich auch.
Ich koche am Sonntag,
was da zubereitet wird, wird gegessen.
Punkt, fertig.
Wünsche werden jedenfalls ermöglicht,
aber ich mache mich nicht zum Affen ....


----------



## soulstyle (29. Oktober 2022)

Ich werde mal was machen und dich einladen.


----------



## Adi1 (29. Oktober 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Ich werde mal was machen und dich einladen.


Kein Problem,
meinen besten Freund habe ich erst durch das Forum hier gefunden


----------



## RyzA (29. Oktober 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hat man doch gemessen.


Die Wellen ja aber da steht:



> Astronomische Beobachtungen der Galaxiebewegungen, speziell die Rotationskurve und die Modifizierte Newtonsche Dynamik, könnten darauf hinweisen, dass Gravitonen eine Masse größer als Null haben. Eine von Null verschiedene Masse des Gravitons kann nicht durch den Higgs-Mechanismus erklärt werden.


Aber was das genau zu bedeuten weiß ich nicht.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ein Photon hat ja immer Lichtgeschwindigkeit. Es kann nicht langsamer. Das ist ja eben dass Fundamentale an der Lichtgeschwindigkeit und die größte Erkenntnis der Relativitätstheorie.


Ja weil es keine Ruhemasse hat. Aber das ist auch nicht *die* größte Erkenntnis der Relativitätstheorie, sondern da gibt es noch einige mehr.


----------



## Threshold (29. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja weil es keine Ruhemasse hat. Aber das ist auch nicht *die* größte Erkenntnis der Relativitätstheorie, sondern da gibt es noch einige mehr.


Eigentlich schon. Lichtgeschwindigkeit kann man nicht addieren oder sonst was. Und nichts ist schneller als das Licht. Dazu wächst die Masse eines Teilchens, wenn es sich der Lichtgeschwindigkeit nähert. Das ist so fundamental wie sonst nur die Unschärferelation der Quantenphysik.


----------



## RyzA (29. Oktober 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Eigentlich schon. Lichtgeschwindigkeit kann man nicht addieren oder sonst was. Und nichts ist schneller als das Licht. Dazu wächst die Masse eines Teilchens, wenn es sich der Lichtgeschwindigkeit nähert. Das ist so fundamental wie sonst nur die Unschärferelation der Quantenphysik.


Naja, das Gravitation und Beschleunigung äquivalent sind ist auch noch eine wichtige Erkenntnis.
Genauso wie das die Zeit langsamer läuft bei starker Gravitation oder Beschleunigung.


----------



## Threshold (29. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Naja, das Gravitation und Beschleunigung äquivalent sind ist auch noch eine wichtige Erkenntnis.
> Genauso wie das die Zeit langsamer läuft bei starker Gravitation oder Beschleunigung.


Aber wie passt da ein Graviton rein? Die Gravitation ist eine komische Kraft. Alle anderen Grundkräfte sind da logischer.


----------



## RyzA (29. Oktober 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber wie passt da ein Graviton rein? Die Gravitation ist eine komische Kraft. Alle anderen Grundkräfte sind da logischer.


Sie wird halt noch nicht richtig verstanden.
Aber vielleicht kann sie ein kluger Kopf irgendwann genauer erklären.
Und/oder ein Graviton wird entdeckt.
Spannend bleibt es jedenfalls.


----------



## compisucher (2. November 2022)

Auch nett, die Verteilung alter Galaxiensubstanz sieht etwas anders als eine Spiralgalaxis aus...








						"Unterwelt" der Milchstraße aufgespürt
					

Geisterhafte Relikte: Astronomen ist es erstmals gelungen, die "Unterwelt" der Milchstraße aufzuspüren – die für uns unsichtbaren Überreste uralter




					www.scinexx.de


----------



## RyzA (3. November 2022)

Interessant. Leider wird mir aus dem Artikel nicht ganz deutlich *wie* sie die Objektve aufgespürt haben.
Und was ist mit dem Halo? Liegt der noch eine Ebene darüber? Mit der vermuteten dunklen Materie?
Oder vermischen die sich irgendwie?


----------



## compisucher (3. November 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Interessant. Leider wird mir aus dem Artikel nicht ganz deutlich *wie* sie die Objektve aufgespürt haben.


Hochrechnung an Hand von Geschwindigkeiten z. B. von beobachtbarer Sterne/Gaswolken und Supernovaüberresten.


RyzA schrieb:


> Und was ist mit dem Halo? Liegt der noch eine Ebene darüber? Mit der vermuteten dunklen Materie?
> Oder vermischen die sich irgendwie?


Halo:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sprich die Verteilung entspricht grob dem inneren Halo:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## compisucher (4. November 2022)

Hochinteressantes Video, wie dynamisch unsere Galaxis ist, obwohl visuell der Eindruck besteht, alles da oben am Sternenhimmel ist "unveränderlich".
Zeitrafferaufnahmen über 12 Jahre Beobachtung von der NEOWISE-Mission (Infrarot -Teleskop) der NASA.
Deutscher Kurzbericht:








						Der Infrarot-Kosmos im Zeitraffer
					

Wie die NEOWISE-Zeitraffer-Aufnahmen der Astronomie helfen.© NASA Jet Propulsion Laboratory Ständiger Wandel: Auch wenn es beim Blick in den Nachthimmel




					www.scinexx.de
				




Video:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qOVTqPvV6wY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (4. November 2022)

Die Sternbilder sind auch nicht fix. Irgendwann werden die Formen nicht mehr zuzuordnen sein.
Bzw nicht mehr zu interpretieren sein. Aber wohl über einen sehr langen Zeitraum.


----------



## compisucher (4. November 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die Sternbilder sind auch nicht fix. Irgendwann werden die Formen nicht mehr zuzuordnen sein.
> Bzw nicht mehr zu interpretieren sein. Aber wohl über einen sehr langen Zeitraum.


Kein Wunder, bewegt sich doch unsere Sonne mit grob 828.000 km/h durch die Milchstraße.
Und alle anderen Sterne mit ähnlichen Gechwindigkeiten in nicht immer gleiche Richtungen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=npq_yb-xLmw:1

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



auch in diesem Kontext interessant:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N4y1WDl-WP8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (4. November 2022)

Alles ist in Bewegung. Es gibt keinen absoluten Stillstand.

Und faszinierend ist das man von den hohen Geschwindigkeiten gar nichts mitbekommt. Auch oder gerade von der Erde.
Irgendeiner meinte glaube ich hier im Thread mal das es an der gleichmäßigen Beschleunigung liegt.
Erst bei Beschleunigungs oder Richtungsänderungen würde das auffallen.


----------



## compisucher (4. November 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Alles ist in Bewegung. Es gibt keinen absoluten Stillstand.
> 
> Und faszinierend ist das man von den hohen Geschwindigkeiten gar nichts mitbekommt. Auch oder gerade von der Erde.
> Irgendeiner meinte glaube ich hier im Thread mal das es an der gleichmäßigen Beschleunigung liegt.
> Erst bei Beschleunigungs oder Richtungsänderungen würde das auffallen.


Es liegt an der kontinuierlichen und somit gleichmäßigen "Beschleunigung" der Erdanziehungskraft.
Die Schwerkraft des Planeten beschleunigt in Richtung Erdmittelpunkt Deinen Körper konstant mit 9,81m/s.

Und da bei der Rotation der Erde mit immerhin ca. 1700 km/h die Atmosphäre mit rotiert, hast du relativ wenig Fahrtwind


----------



## RyzA (4. November 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Es liegt an der kontinuierlichen und somit gleichmäßigen "Beschleunigung" der Erdanziehungskraft.
> Die Schwerkraft des Planeten beschleunigt in Richtung Erdmittelpunkt Deinen Körper konstant mit 9,81m/s.


Also nehmen wir von dem Kraftvektor Richtung Erde mehr wahr als von den Richtungvektor der Umlaufbahn?
Bzw ausschließlich die Erdgravitation.


----------



## compisucher (4. November 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Also nehmen wir von dem Kraftvektor Richtung Erde mehr wahr als von den Richtungvektor der Umlaufbahn?
> Bzw ausschließlich die Erdgravitation.


Sozusagen, weil alles um uns herum ja auch mit 1700 km/h rotiert...
Das Testobjekt "volle Kaffeetasse" wird  senkrecht zur Erde fallen und einen netten braunen Fleck am Boden hinterlassen.
Wäre es nicht so, also hätte die Erdrotation unterschiedliche Einflüsse auf uns und unsere Umgebung, könntest du die Tasse an dir vorbeifliegen sehen (konkret würdest du an der Kaffeetasse vorbeifliegen und die Tasse einfach im Raum stehen bleiben) und der Inhalt wäre u. U. an deiner Gardine oder so, während du selbst schon in China wärst.
Also bildlich und im übertragenen Sinne gesprochen...


----------



## RyzA (4. November 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Sozusagen, weil alles um uns herum ja auch mit 1700 km/h rotiert...
> Das Testobjekt "volle Kaffeetasse" wird  senkrecht zur Erde fallen und einen netten braunen Fleck am Boden hinterlassen.
> Wäre es nicht so, also hätte die Erdrotation unterschiedliche Einflüsse auf uns und unsere Umgebung, könntest du die Tasse an dir vorbeifliegen sehen (konkret würdest du an der Kaffeetasse vorbeifliegen und die Tasse einfach im Raum stehen bleiben) und der Inhalt wäre u. U. an deiner Gardine oder so, während du selbst schon in China wärst.
> Also bildlich und im übertragenen Sinne gesprochen...


Ich meinte eigentlich die Bahn oder Orbitalgeschwindigkeit der Erde (von 30km/s) um die Sonne durch ihre Gravitationskraft.
Die Bewegung die die Erde durch den Raum macht.
Da muß wohl die Gravitationskraft der Erde oder Erdbeschleunigung überwiegen.
Also warum man die Umlaufgeschwindigkeit um die Sonne nicht wahrnehmen kann.


----------



## Threshold (4. November 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Also warum man die Umlaufgeschwindigkeit um die Sonne nicht wahrnehmen kann.


Du kannst auch die Drehung der Erde nicht wahr nehmen.
Deswegen gibt es ja Leute, die denken, dass die Erde still steht und sich alles andere bewegt.
Der Mensch verfügt über ein Organ, das Beschleunigung wahrnimmt. Daher spürst du, wie die Erde dich ständig beschleunigt.
Du hast aber kein Organ, das eine gleichbleibende Geschwindigkeit feststellen kann. Daher merkst du keinen Unterschied, ob du auf dem Boden stehst oder in einem Flugzeug stehst, das mit 900km/h fliegt.
Die Sonne bewegt sich mit allem  im Schlepptau mit 250km/s um das Zentrum der Milchstraße. Davon merkst du aber nichts.
Aber man  kann das messen. Daher weiß man, dass man am Äquator etwas leichter ist als an den Polen -- einfach weil sich die Erde dreht und es die Fliehkraft gibt.


----------



## RyzA (4. November 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y8nd3VxIGKM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



U.a. über einen geplanten Fusionsreaktor in Frankreich. 150 Millionen Grad bei der Kernfusion. Krass!


----------



## Adi1 (5. November 2022)

Weniger als 1600 Lichtjahre entfernt: Schwarzes Loch in Erdnähe entdeckt
					

Mithilfe von Satellitendaten konnten Forschende »Gaia BH1« aufspüren: das der Erde am nächsten gelegene bekannte schwarze Loch. Mit der Methode könnten wohl noch weitere Doppelsternsysteme gefunden werden.




					www.spiegel.de
				




Ich habe ein Schwarzes Loch entdeckt,
welches direkt mit mir agiert.
Es trägt den sperrigen Namen "Finanzamt Dresden Süd" ...


----------



## RyzA (19. November 2022)

Wieder ein interessantes Video mit Harald Lesch:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aflQZMNzn-0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (30. November 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YEZoM5fka6k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Noch was neues vom Harald. Die Natur als Vorbild für unsere Erfindungen.


----------



## behemoth85 (1. Dezember 2022)

Das hier ist ein echt starker Kanal der sich mit wirklich abstrakten Dingen befasst. Kein Hokus Pokus Müll sondern alles fein inerhalb wissenschaftlichen Ramens soweit ich das beurteilen kann zumindest. Bin echt ein Fan von dem Kollegen, sehr gute Videos und dazu immer Quellen. Hier mal eines: 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1CO4KHkHgXw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (1. Dezember 2022)

Leider wird nicht genau erklärt wie eine Quantenverschränkung zur Bewusstseinsbildung beitragen soll.
Und welche Nutzen man dadurch hat wenn man diese annimmt.
Selbst über den klassischen Weg kann man das noch nicht erklären.


----------



## compisucher (1. Dezember 2022)

Na ja, sind wir mal ehrlich.
Wir wissen, dass es Quantenverschränkung gibt und 0,00001% der hellste Köpfe auf diesem Planeten können im groben  Ansatz die daraus folgenden Konsequenzen weit entfernt am Horizont erkennen.
Das obige Video ist rein spekulativ, da die Autoren selber nicht begriffen haben, was es eigentlich tatsächlich für die ganze Struktur des Universums bedeutet.


----------



## behemoth85 (1. Dezember 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Leider wird nicht genau erklärt wie eine Quantenverschränkung zur Bewusstseinsbildung beitragen soll.
> Und welche Nutzen man dadurch hat wenn man diese annimmt.
> Selbst über den klassischen Weg kann man das noch nicht erklären.


Ich glaube das werden wir zur Lebzeiten auch nicht mehr erfahren. Also es geht wohl nur um die Vermutung dass die Hirnprozesse in Verbindung zu Quantenprozessen stehen (könnten), in irgendeiner Wechselwirkung, im irgendwo.


compisucher schrieb:


> Na ja, sind wir mal ehrlich.
> Wir wissen, dass es Quantenverschränkung gibt und 0,00001% der hellste Köpfe auf diesem Planeten können im groben  Ansatz die daraus folgenden Konsequenzen weit entfernt am Horizont erkennen.


Was genau meinst du ? Die Fernwechselwirkung zwei verschrenkter Teilchen die sich wie eines verhalten ?


----------



## compisucher (2. Dezember 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Was genau meinst du ? Die Fernwechselwirkung zwei verschrenkter Teilchen die sich wie eines verhalten ?


Dies ist ja nur das festgestellte Ergebnis aus dem Labor, quasi Grunderkenntnis.
Aber kennst du das Ergebnis von Quantenverschränkungen im ganzen Universum?
Ob und wenn ja wie es zu dem Universum geführt hat, in dem wir leben?
Gibt es am Ende in einem Spiegeluniversum einen anderen compisucher, der entgegengesetzte Bewegungen macht, während ich hier tippe?
Und vor allem auf den YT Beitrag als Auslöser zurückzukommen, was bedeutet die Quantenverschränkung für unser Denken?
Für das und bestimmt 1 Mio. weiterer Fragen gibt es bisher keine Antworten.

Wir wissen nur, dass das Verhalten IMMER und quasi überlichtschnell funktioniert und nur weil wir definieren(!), dass keine Informationen übertragen werden (das ist nämlich nicht mal bewiesen), das postulierte Einsteinuniversum weiterhin mit der Beschränkung auf c funktioniert.


----------



## RyzA (2. Dezember 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Wir wissen nur, dass das Verhalten IMMER und quasi überlichtschnell funktioniert und nur weil wir definieren(!), dass keine Informationen übertragen werden (das ist nämlich nicht mal bewiesen), das postulierte Einsteinuniversum weiterhin mit der Beschränkung auf c funktioniert.


Doch, das ist schon bewiesen: Quantenteleportation


----------



## compisucher (2. Dezember 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Doch, das ist schon bewiesen: Quantenteleportation


Lies noch mal genau den Satz aus dem verlinkten Wicki Artikel.

_Zustände von Teilchen in der Quantentheorie sind keine Eigenschaften im Sinne der Anschauung, sondern Versprechen, dass dies oder das herauskommt, falls man misst._

Genau genommen misst du die Erwartungshaltung, wenn du zwei Teichen verschränkst, eines woanders hin transportierst und dann das eine Teilchen zu einer Zustandsänderung bewegst, auf welches das andere Teilchen reagiert.


----------



## RyzA (2. Dezember 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Genau genommen misst du die Erwartungshaltung, wenn du zwei Teichen verschränkst, eines woanders hin transportierst und dann das eine Teilchen zu einer Zustandsänderung bewegst, auf welches das andere Teilchen reagiert.


Ich sprach von der Informationsübertragung und nicht den Zustandseigenschaften.
Informationen werden nicht schneller als mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit übertragen. Punkt.


----------



## Adi1 (3. Dezember 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Informationen werden nicht schneller als mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit übertragen. Punkt.


Nu, 
und deswegen sind auch Zeitreisen in die Zukunft oder in die Vergangenheit nicht möglich.
Wenn jetzt ein Photon die Sonne verlässt,
dann erreicht uns die darin gespeichert Information in rund 8 Minuten.
Das lässt sich nunmal mit mehr ändern.


----------



## behemoth85 (3. Dezember 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Dies ist ja nur das festgestellte Ergebnis aus dem Labor, quasi Grunderkenntnis.
> Aber kennst du das Ergebnis von Quantenverschränkungen im ganzen Universum?
> Ob und wenn ja wie es zu dem Universum geführt hat, in dem wir leben?
> Gibt es am Ende in einem Spiegeluniversum einen anderen compisucher, der entgegengesetzte Bewegungen macht, während ich hier tippe?
> ...


Meine Frage war absichtlich, aufs Video bezogen weil dort eben nichts derartiges behauptet wird man würde etwas wissen, sondern es würde sich bestätigen dass unsere Hirnprozesse in Verbindung mit Quantenmechanischen Prozessen zusammenhängen könnten. Mehr nicht 

Ansonsten stellst du Fragen auf die wohl jeder gerne ne Antwort hätte, aber joa, ist nicht. Noch nicht. Vlt nie. Sprengt iwie meinen Geist mir vorzustellen wir würden in paar Jahren beweisen dass unser Universum ne Kopie ist, im physikalischen Sinn natürluch, denn um eine chtes Spiegelbild handelt es sich da eben doch nicht.

Aber der Typ ist ganz gut, hab mir einige seiner Videos angesehen und er ist kein Clickbaitjäger sondern macht ganz seriöse Videos über die kosmische Physik. Vorallem geht er echt abstrakte Dinge an.


Adi1 schrieb:


> Nu,
> und deswegen sind auch Zeitreisen in die Zukunft oder in die Vergangenheit nicht möglich.
> Wenn jetzt ein Photon die Sonne verlässt,
> dann erreicht uns die darin gespeichert Information in rund 8 Minuten.
> Das lässt sich nunmal mit mehr ändern.


Zukunfsreisen sind möglich, nur auch wenn wir es technisch drauf hätten jemanden im Raumschiff für paar Jahre so schnell zu beschnleunigen dass er Jahrzehnte überspringt, könnte er nicht mehr zurück, weil die Zeit eben schon vergangen wär aus der er kommt. Aber rein theoretisch ist es auf jeden Fall möglich. 

Vergangenheitsreisen sind aus dem Grund nicht möglich weil unser Zeitpfeil im Kosmos nach vorne, also in die Zukunft zeigt. Physikalisch gesehen würde man die Zeit erst dann umdrehen und in die Vergangenheit reisen, wenn man in Überlichtgeschwindigkeit reisen würde. Hier machen uns die Naturgesetze den Strich, Lichtgschw. ist die absolute Tempogrenze im Weltall, desswegen kann man nie zurück in der Zeit.


----------



## RyzA (24. Dezember 2022)

Kernfusion: Das hat es mit dem Durchbruch auf sich

Immerhin wurde mehr Energie gewonnen als reingesteckt wurde.
Aber man muß immer noch viel zu viel reinstecken.
Dennoch sehr spannend... in ein paar Jahrzehnten könnte es wohl eine kommerzielle Nutzung davon geben.


----------



## Threshold (24. Dezember 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Kernfusion: Das hat es mit dem Durchbruch auf sich
> 
> Immerhin wurde mehr Energie gewonnen als reingesteckt wurde.
> Aber man muß immer noch viel zu viel reinstecken.
> Dennoch sehr spannend... in ein paar Jahrzehnten könnte es wohl eine kommerzielle Nutzung davon geben.


Ist trotzdem totaler Murks.
Du musst nach einem Schuss, der nur ein paar Nanosekunden dauert und bei dem die Kugel mit dem Plasma zerstört wird, ewig warten, bis alles abgekühlt ist. Dann muss du die Laser neu ausrichten, was auch wieder ewig dauert.
Du kannst nur ein paar Schuss pro Jahr abgeben und der Wirkungsgrad ist lächerlich gering.
Also, wie alles mit der Kernfusion, ein netter Gag, aber nicht zu gebrauchen.


----------



## RyzA (24. Dezember 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ist trotzdem totaler Murks.
> Du musst nach einem Schuss, der nur ein paar Nanosekunden dauert und bei dem die Kugel mit dem Plasma zerstört wird, ewig warten, bis alles abgekühlt ist. Dann muss du die Laser neu ausrichten, was auch wieder ewig dauert.
> Du kannst nur ein paar Schuss pro Jahr abgeben und der Wirkungsgrad ist lächerlich gering.
> Also, wie alles mit der Kernfusion, ein netter Gag, aber nicht zu gebrauchen.


Wenn das totaler Murks wäre, würden sich soviele seriöse Wissenschaftler und Ingeneure nicht damit beschäftigen. Schätze ich. Und auch nicht in eine "Totgeburt" soviel Geld, Arbeit und Zeit investieren.
Ich sehe das optimistischer. Ohne jetzt die technischen Einzelheiten zu kennen.


----------



## Threshold (24. Dezember 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn das totaler Murks wäre, würden sich soviele seriöse Wissenschaftler und Ingeneure nicht damit beschäftigen. Schätze ich. Und auch nicht in eine "Totgeburt" soviel Geld, Arbeit und Zeit investieren.


Sie kriegen Fördermittel  und müssen nicht an einer Uni  unterrichten.   
Wenn mir der Staat 20 Milliarden in den Arsch bläst, mache ich alles.
Siehe Kernspaltung. Auch da wurden Milliarden versenkt, aber niemand hat nach Atommüll gefragt -- machen wir alles später.
Natürlich  ist Kernfusion interessant, aber niemand soll mir erklären, dass ein Fusionskraftwerk in 30 Jahren steht und wirtschaftlich arbeitet.
Aber bis 2050 müssen wir spätestens aus der fossilen Energie raus.


----------



## compisucher (26. Dezember 2022)

Fusion sehe ich leicht differenzierter.
Die US-Version mit dem Laser war ja lediglich die Beweisführung, dass es auch praktisch möglich ist, eine nennbare Energieausbeute zu erzeugen.
Rein kommerziell-technisch gesehen, ist die Laserversion eine Art Schuss in den Ofen...
Da sind die Reaktoren a la Tokamak (z. B. Iter) _mutmaßlich_ realitätsnäher für einen Dauerbetrieb, aber eben noch echt weit weg von einem kommerziellen Reaktor.
Was mich besonders nervt, ins solche unqualifizierten Presseberichte.
z. B. Welt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das stimmt so nicht, weder in Bezug auf umweltfreundlich (radioaktives Material), noch in Bezug auf billig.
Die besten Modelle sagen voraus, dass ca. 1/10 der produzierten Energie für den Eigenstrom daher halten muss.
Somit nach heutigen Kurswert ca. 6ct für die kWh.
Das ist an der Grenze zu Wasserkraft und etwas billiger als PV.
Die schlechtesten Modelle sagen aber 6/10 fürs Fusionskraftwerk voraus, damit wird es preislich unattraktiver als alles Regenerative oder Fossile, selbst Kernfission wäre billiger...

Realität ist, dass durch den hochenergetischen Beschuss durchaus radioaktives Material anfällt, dessen Radioaktivität jedoch nicht in 10.000den von Jahren, sondern bestenfalls nach ein paar Jahrzehnten die der Umgebung wieder erreicht.
Sprich wir werden es mit geringeren Mengen und eher mittelschwerem Endabfall zu tun bekommen, aber per Definition brauchts dafür auch Endlager, die wir noch nicht haben.

Als alter Tagträumer sehe ich Fusionskraftwerke als Entwicklungsschritt für interplanetare oder gar interstellare Antriebe, die schnell unterwegs sein müssen (also mit Besatzung).

Wir bekommen als Erde grob in einem Jahr so viel Energie von der Sonne ab, wie die Menschheit in 10.000 Jahren verbrauchen würde...^^
Zeit, diese kostenlose Energiequelle effizient und in Mengen zu nutzen.


----------



## Adi1 (31. Dezember 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber bis 2050 müssen wir spätestens aus der fossilen Energie raus.


Nö,
das ist viel zu spät.


----------



## Threshold (31. Dezember 2022)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Nö,
> das ist viel zu spät.


Weltweit raus.


----------



## RyzA (5. Januar 2023)

Eine Arte Doku über das James-Webb-Teleskop:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l7fs4FFb99w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Adi1 (Samstag um 13:28)

Ja, das ist schon ein geiles Gerät ...


----------

